# Official MOYNAT Thread



## birkel

Darling mods just wanted to tell or ask if the forum can open a section for MOYNAT the classic French brand hat has been relaunched by mr. Arnault as his personal pet project I just bought a wonderful bag and wallet there the quality is supreme and many readers and Hermes and bag lover alike will profit a lot from it !!!! Please do consider it I can help with pics and reference thankyou sorry for posting here but it's all I could figure out lots of lve thanks for the great forum !!!!.birkel.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
We only make new forums/subforums when there's a TON of threads about a brand.
I just did a search and didn't find even one thread on that brand. . .  sorry!


----------



## kamlerdave

hello all,

I want to know if anybody has visited the new Moynat store 348 Rue Sainte Honore??

Birkel was kind enough to share her experience and I am wondering if there are any other fellow tPFers who have visited and have any experiences to share? pics, reviews, quality, pricing etc???


----------



## qaz393

LVHM is just trying to make anther hyped company. doubt it will work. trunks are a thing of a pass and more of an art or for the super super rich.....


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Hey Guys,
Was in Paris last week and after reading the posting on Vogue.uk , checked out the store,,,It is beautiful , Lovely designs and very very friendly welcome(So un Parisian).
My man got me the amazing tote with four handles,,love it.
will post pictures.


----------



## crocodilemonkey

birkel said:


> Darling mods just wanted to tell or ask if the forum can open a section for MOYNAT the classic French brand hat has been relaunched by mr. Arnault as his personal pet project I just bought a wonderful bag and wallet there the quality is supreme and many readers and Hermes and bag lover alike will profit a lot from it !!!! Please do consider it I can help with pics and reference thankyou sorry for posting here but it's all I could figure out lots of lve thanks for the great forum !!!!.birkel.


Hi Birkel,
I picked up the Quattro reversible with four handles.
What was your buy If I may ask?
Thanks


----------



## birkel

Darling I bought a Pauline haute in butter yellow with my initials on the name tag in a grainy leather just like taurillon clemence type leather and a beautiful trunk billfold for my fiancée that is just perfect with art deco lines in a grey glazed leather with orange chevre contrast, lining also had his initials marked on the inside. I loved the store the experience the quality the classic items everthing it's just how I would have wished Hermes vuitton and goyard would have evolved !!!!!


----------



## kamlerdave

Can someone please post pictures..!!!


----------



## cupcakequeen

I'm really excited to see how Moynat evolves and the experiences so far are promising. Please do post pictures of your purchases when you get a chance ladies - I'm very excited to see what they've come up with.


----------



## crocodilemonkey

I have the catalogue n can scan a few images.


----------



## crocodilemonkey

http://youtu.be/LAYcuRIoy4k?hd=1
Found this on You Tube, I think its just a Guerrilla video.
Tried the site and its not up as yet.


----------



## kamlerdave

crocodilemonkey, if you could scan and post pics I would really appreciate it


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Dears
Have manages to sacn a few pages from the M catalog, Its a wide one and does not fit on my scanner.
But it will give you a nice idea of what I am talking about.
View attachment Cat Moynat3.pdf


View attachment Cat Moynat 2.pdf


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Some more.


----------



## kamlerdave

Thank You very much


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Dears, M now has their site up and running.
http://www.moynat.com
Nice, read up a bit of the story sounds interesting.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I want the *Cabas Initial* but sadly they are still readying their international shipping department.  Anybody going to Paris soon? Hehehehe!


----------



## qaz393

freak, another neverful lookalike.....


----------



## crocodilemonkey

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I want the *Cabas Initial* but sadly they are still readying their international shipping department.  Anybody going to Paris soon? Hehehehe!


@LV Lvr, I had my Quattro in Toile sent over, yes did not get my detaxe,,
Loving it,,


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

crocodilemonkey said:


> @LV Lvr, I had my Quattro in Toile sent over, yes did not get my detaxe,,
> Loving it,,


 
Did you mean to say you were not charged any tax?  They now can mail via fedex to the US, I confirmed with Paris.


----------



## Edia

crocodilemonkey said:


> @LV Lvr, I had my Quattro in Toile sent over, yes did not get my detaxe,,
> Loving it,,



Hello~* you caught my attention over at Goyard 
I dont want to be rude, but how much is the cabas quattro actually in initial canvas?
the leather looks devine too, but I must say that I love the initial canvas! its so extravagant

the leather version is reversible as far as i understood? does this go for the canvas as well?

sorry to bother you ush:

thanks


----------



## Longchamp

Love the Cabas Quattro, with the 4 handles.  Will check them out on my visit over to Paris this summer.


----------



## Catalunya

I visited their website, the bags look very well made and expensive. The Cabas Initial is similar to Goyard Saint Louis PM, I wonder how much it costs? and I must say the Pauline looks divine...


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

*Cabas Initial Canvas *GM is 660,54, Medium 579,92; Haut Medium 501,67

*Cabas Quattto Initial Canvas *827,76

All prices are tax exclusive for shipping outside France so it's more expensive if you get in Paris.  

I can't decide which one to get.


----------



## charmesh

birkel said:


> Darling I bought a Pauline haute in butter yellow with my initials on the name tag in a grainy leather just like taurillon clemence type leather and a beautiful trunk billfold for my fiancée that is just perfect with art deco lines in a grey glazed leather with orange chevre contrast, lining also had his initials marked on the inside. I loved the store the experience the quality the classic items everthing it's just how I would have wished Hermes vuitton and goyard would have evolved !!!!!


How does the quality compare to Hermes? And did you get a look at the Ballerine?


----------



## charmesh

Just called boutique about the Ballerine bag, it's $4200US and they only have a burgundy color


----------



## charmesh

And no international shipping yet.


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Edia said:


> Hello~* you caught my attention over at Goyard
> I dont want to be rude, but how much is the cabas quattro actually in initial canvas?
> the leather looks devine too, but I must say that I love the initial canvas! its so extravagant
> 
> the leather version is reversible as far as i understood? does this go for the canvas as well?
> 
> sorry to bother you ush:
> 
> thanks


 
Edia, its cool, yes the price for the Quattro toile was around 830£, so something like a 1000eur I think.And the toile version is not reversible , but its lined in cotton.so chic., I just wish they had a zippered pocket,,,
I love the toile its got a very nice feel(thats my problem with the G bags which feel a bit plasticky , its worse when you are in asia , whith the humidity it starts sticking to you)


----------



## crocodilemonkey

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Did you mean to say you were not charged any tax?  They now can mail via fedex to the US, I confirmed with Paris.


@LV lvr, no ment that I did not get a Tax refund as I sent it over to my London add.


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Chk this out found it in the news yesterday.

http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/columns/luke-leitch/TMG9115702/Mencyclopaedia-Moynat.html


----------



## crocodilemonkey

Its a mens column but interesting..


----------



## charmesh

I called yesterday to try to buy a bag, but they only had one of the bag I want and it was the wrong color.

Still looking for someone who has a bag to tell me if the quality is the same as Hermes.


----------



## Edia

thank you!   youre very helpful 



crocodilemonkey said:


> whith the humidity it starts sticking to you)


----------



## Laneige

i was checking out their website and i like the red wallet ... but there's no price shown! any idea how much their wallet is around? thanks


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

No idea but you can always call Paris or contact them via the e-mail form in their website.


----------



## charmesh

LVuittonLuvr said:


> No idea but you can always call Paris or contact them via the e-mail form in their website.


I emailed about a purse and didn't get a reply. You may have more luck just calling in the first place.


----------



## charmesh

LVuittonLuvr said:


> No idea but you can always call Paris or contact them via the e-mail form in their website.


And I love your blog. There is almost no information about the brand.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Thanks!  Visit again soon!


----------



## cherryhjt

such a classic bag!


----------



## Brontski

i know nothing about these bags but from what I see on the website they look comparable to LV, Goyard and Hermes.  I'd have to see one in person, though...


----------



## Brontski

Don't like the monogram bag.  Don't find it attractive but also...what's it made of? It looks like it might pull and ball up.


----------



## noservice2001

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> We only make new forums/subforums when there's a TON of threads about a brand.
> I just did a search and didn't find even one thread on that brand. . .  sorry!



Seeing as in Dec. 2011, a Moynat boutique was opened at 348 rue Saint-Honoré, not so far from the famous Hermès boutique at 24, rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré. LVMH is using this to compete head-on with Hermés, so im sure VERY SOON the sexy Mods we have will open a dedicated thread esp since Ferragamo only has about 6000 posts to date! Hermés 1.6M and LV 2.8M posts so an brand new reconditioned LVMH brand will blow up VERY SOON!


----------



## IFFAH

I like the Paradis design. 

It is interesting to read that Ramesh Nair, who was one of the former Hermes bag designers, and now the designer for Moynat; had long since been buying and scoring Moynat vintage pieces. 

The designs are still individualistic, different from LV, Goyard and Hermes (on majority basis) and Ramesh Nair had visioned the brand concept very well. Plus, I believed he's earning more now than as one of the Hermes bag designers, now as the main chief designer of Moynat.


----------



## Brontski

Just saw some film footage of the new Boutique Moynat in Paris and it is gorgeous.  I then visited their site and went through the history that they have there of the Malletier.  The leather stuff is beautiful and looks well made...something like Hermes.  I love the leather quattro tote which has 4 handles.  I still am underwhelmed by their monogram canvas though.  Doesn't do anything for me.  I wish them the best of luck!


----------



## r15324

noservice2001 said:


> Seeing as in Dec. 2011, a Moynat boutique was opened at 348 rue Saint-Honoré, not so far from the famous Hermès boutique at 24, rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré. LVMH is using this to compete head-on with Hermés



They aren't competing with Hermès, they are pretty much strictly malletiers and sacs-de voyage. If anything, LVMH is building them to be an intrinsic competitor to Goyard. I've never taken a warmth to the M monogram (honestly find it a little tacky especially on a printed canvas... which is great that they pulled out leather bags as well), but only time will tell of the brand relaunch's success.


----------



## chiena19

im excited to see how moynat will evolve... any idea of cabas initial current price?


----------



## tequila29

kamlerdave said:


> hello all,
> 
> I want to know if anybody has visited the new Moynat store 348 Rue Sainte Honore??
> 
> Birkel was kind enough to share her experience and I am wondering if there are any other fellow tPFers who have visited and have any experiences to share? pics, reviews, quality, pricing etc???



I was just in Paris and visited this store, not knowing about the brand at all.  I spoke to an incredibly kind sales woman who told me about how the bags are all hand made by artisans.  I think she said there are only currently 6 woman artisans, each one making a bag from start to finish.  The service at Moynat was excellent.  The salespeople at Hermes, on the other hand seem fatigued, disinterested and act slightly inconvenienced if you ask for assistance.   

I tried the Pauline in burgundy.  It is a bag that can be carried on the crook of your arm or carried over your shoulder.  The size is great and the quality totally reminded me of Hermes.  I have a Birkin in togo and to compare, the leather on the Moynat was much softer than the togo.  The inside lining on the bag is leather as well.  The price was 2800 Euro so about 3700 USD.  It is one of those bags that can be used for everyday or evening.    

Had I known about Moynat bags in advance of my trip and that they are only available in Paris, I may have purchased the Pauline bag in coral on my trip.  The bag reminded me of a JPG Birkin (or Shoulder Birkin) but the lines were slightly more feminine on the Moynat.  My mother said it is very reminiscent of the shape of bags prevalent in the 50s or 60s.  I liked the retro vibe.  

I will definitely stop by the store the next time I am in Paris and check out the Pauline again.  I may have to add it to my collection.


----------



## tequila29

charmesh said:


> I called yesterday to try to buy a bag, but they only had one of the bag I want and it was the wrong color.
> 
> Still looking for someone who has a bag to tell me if the quality is the same as Hermes.



I would say the quality of the bag is like an Hermes. I don't know about the quality being "the same as Hermes" as I know the double stitching on the Hermes make the bags very durable but when I carried the Pauline, I felt like saying 'hey, this is like an Hermes bag.'  I have never felt a bag that has that sturdy, durable Hermes feel anywhere else other than the Moynat.


----------



## Babi

Interesting.
But I think it's better going and try the bags on. Surely next time I'll be in Paris.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Eeeekkkk!!!  Moynat just sent me these pics of my order in process!  Amazing!


----------



## MrGoyard

Can't find their prices =(


----------



## charmesh

MrVuitton said:


> Can't find their prices =(


Call, email ,or even Twitter. They are really helpful at Moynat. Now if they would just get the purse I want in stock. =(


----------



## bagnut1

I was recently in Paris and LOVED the whole Moynat experience.  I picked up a Pauline Haut am in total love with the bag!

The quality is really amazing.


----------



## Caro9ine

Apparently they are owned by LVMH. Gotta buy some stock in the company....


----------



## ValleyO

Caro9ine said:


> Apparently they are owned by LVMH. Gotta buy some stock in the company....


 
Moynat is actually privately owned by Groupe Arnault, not LVMH.  It's a good thing, IMO; the company isn't responsible to shareholders, and thus won't be as pressured to compromise quality and raise prices (like what's happened at Vuitton the past five years).


----------



## AEGIS

this is interesting..i like their monogram bc it's the same letter as my last name..sometimes i get tired of monograms when they aren't you're name. weird i know.  but it's why i was looking at Gucci belts and Valentino belts, the G and V, as opposed to H


----------



## Longchamp

I'll be there next month and moynat is on my short list.

The designer came over from Hermes.  I think that is why the similarity to H double sens.


----------



## fatcat2523

This brand is very attractive...hope they will offer International shipping soon!


----------



## purselover888

I will have to visit next time in Par-ee!


----------



## makeupmama

I am so intrigued by this brand and am looking forward to visiting the store next month when I go to Paris  looks very elegant and understated. If service is as good as people say it is, I might just get a little something there to bring home with me.


----------



## fendibbag

I am so happy to have found this thread!! I am thinking of ordering a personalized cabas Initiale, does anybody know if the GM size is comparable to a Neverfull GM? I was thinking of a goyard St. louis first but I am not too keen on the material as it seems too light/flimsy. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sldsd

I like this brand, knew it from some Natalia Vodianova's street candids..


----------



## tan2

I love Moynat too!

Just bought a reversible leather Quattro bag (1950&euro. Love the coral color. Very well made, comparable to Hermes, but I prefer Moynat since it doesn't scream luxury. 

Their sales persons are very nice and willing to explain about their products, the store is nicely designed and not packed with people. 

Really hope it won't be a mainstream brand...


----------



## Mariapia

tan2 said:


> I love Moynat too!
> 
> Just bought a reversible leather Quattro bag (1950&euro. Love the coral color. Very well made, comparable to Hermes, but I prefer Moynat since it doesn't scream luxury.
> 
> Their sales persons are very nice and willing to explain about their products, the store is nicely designed and not packed with people.
> 
> Really hope it won't be a mainstream brand...


Don't worry, it will never be!
In France....very few people know the brand....Yet it's a French brand!


----------



## MOWCAM

totally ogling the Pauline haut! Paris next weekend might turn out more expensive than planned!


----------



## NewbieMom4

MOWCAM said:


> totally ogling the Pauline haut! Paris next weekend might turn out more expensive than planned!


Thanks for introducing me to these bags.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## MadameM

This week I brought my Moynat Pauline Haut home from Paris. 
May I share few pics with you?


----------



## charmesh

MadameM said:


> This week I brought my Moynat Pauline Haut home from Paris.
> May I share few pics with you?
> 
> View attachment 2008525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008528
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008537



Did they have anything else interesting in stock?


----------



## MadameM

charmesh said:
			
		

> Did they have anything else interesting in stock?



Yes, they had Pauline Haut also in croco leather, color was bluish grey. It was so beautiful. 
They had also croco leather in Paradis bag and new style Rejane in black, beige and blue color.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Just received the Pauline PM in Terra Cotta and Réjane in Taupe I ordered for my wife 

I made the purchase via email, top-notch service.  Very efficient and hassle-free experience (package got here 2 days after I placed my order).

Moynat is truly a (hidden) gem, and I want to thank everyone in this thread for sharing information as well as their opinions and  pictures.  Can't wait to see her reaction!resents


----------



## NewbieMom4

Okay, Moynat veterans, I am getting obsessed with these bags.  I love the idea of I high quality bag that sort of "flies under the radar" (at least in my southern town).  Some questions for those of you who have been lucky enough to go to the boutique.  

First, can the Pauline (the more horizontal version, with the longer straps) be carried on your shoulder?  I love the look of this bag!

Second, does Moynat make the Baladin shoulder bag in anything other than monogram canvas?  I am just not a monogram kind of woman but would love in in one of their leathers.

Third, any impressions of the new Rejane structured city bag?  Size?  Ease of use?

Can you tell I'm focused on a shoulder bag and assessing my options?


----------



## yumigirl

I finally got my cabas initial and I absolutely love it.  I may have found the perfect casual tote.


----------



## smb17

Anyone have any details/own the Rejane? I'm in love and I would love to know how much it costs!


----------



## markus3614

> Moynat is actually privately owned by Groupe Arnault, not LVMH.  It's a  good thing, IMO; the company isn't responsible to shareholders, and thus  won't be as pressured to compromise quality and raise prices (like  what's happened at Vuitton the past five years).



^^


----------



## Edia

MadameM said:


> This week I brought my Moynat Pauline Haut home from Paris.




Omg theres so many details 
love love love it!

congrats on your bag!


----------



## menchie20

I inquired via email and they replied the next day! They even provided pictures.

The reversible Quattro is 1630,43 EUR (excl. VAT).

The Quattro Initial is 827,76 EUR (excl. VAT).

Shipping time only takes 48 hours.

Personalization is 200 EUR for 2 classic initials and a stripe OR 2 art déco initials.  260 EUR for 3 art déco initials. Lead time is 2 weeks, unlike Goyard's 8 weeks!

Please share how much the Rejane is. Looks similar to a Celine trapeze.

By the way, their tumblr site has lots of pics but still not enough to satisfy my curiosity (no prices).


----------



## snowyx1535

The Rejane looks about 3,200 Euros according to this article: http://www.miamipopmedia.com/luxury-report-exclusive-interview-with-moynats-ramesh-nair/

That's roughly $4150.


----------



## MadameM

Edia said:


> Omg theres so many details
> love love love it!
> 
> congrats on your bag!



Thank you so much! I have been very satisfied with the Pauline bag. The leather quality is premium and bag is really easy to use daily.


----------



## katcho

I just ordered via email the Rejane handbag.  It's 3,200 euros but they effective May 6, the price is now at 3,500.  They did not increase the price of the Pauline, it's still 2,700 euros... I asks them to ship it to the US.  So they deducted the tax, it came out 2,675.59 euros plus 48 euros for shipping.  Stamping of initials is free of charge.... Would anybody know how much tax do i still need to pay when they deliver it to the US?


----------



## luxuryilove

katcho said:


> I just ordered via email the Rejane handbag.  It's 3,200 euros but they effective May 6, the price is now at 3,500.  They did not increase the price of the Pauline, it's still 2,700 euros... I asks them to ship it to the US.  So they deducted the tax, it came out 2,675.59 euros plus 48 euros for shipping.  Stamping of initials is free of charge.... Would anybody know how much tax do i still need to pay when they deliver it to the US?



I can't wait to hear more about your Rejane. I have been looking at this bag closely and it looks fabulous. !! Please post pics when you can!!


----------



## thedseer

Love the rejane...can't wait to see pictures of yours!


----------



## irvinggrrl

I am also becoming obsessed with this brand. Am curious about the weight of these bags and whether the Pauline fits comfortably over the shoulder.

Love the Rejane but I am short and wonder if will look too big/boxy sitting on my hips. It looks fabulous on the models in photos - anyone who isn't 5'10"/size 4 have any "try on" experience with it?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MadameM

Charlene, Princess of Monaco and her Moynat Pauline bag in Stockholm yesterday!


----------



## shasee

Just want to share the blue Pauline I bought from my recent trip to Paris.  I'm so glad to have discovered the store while walking along Rue Saint Honore. The quality of the leather and the craftsmanship is remarkable!


----------



## MadameM

shasee said:


> View attachment 2217096
> 
> Just want to share the blue Pauline I bought from my recent trip to Paris.  I'm so glad to have discovered the store while walking along Rue Saint Honore. The quality of the leather and the craftsmanship is remarkable!



Congratulations to your new Pauline!


----------



## thedseer

shasee said:


> View attachment 2217096
> 
> Just want to share the blue Pauline I bought from my recent trip to Paris. I'm so glad to have discovered the store while walking along Rue Saint Honore. The quality of the leather and the craftsmanship is remarkable!


 
gorgeous!!


----------



## mkc1011

shasee said:


> View attachment 2217096
> 
> Just want to share the blue Pauline I bought from my recent trip to Paris.  I'm so glad to have discovered the store while walking along Rue Saint Honore. The quality of the leather and the craftsmanship is remarkable!



The bag is lovely.  I'm thinking about getting one as well but don't know what size I want.  May I ask what size is your pauline bag? 35 or 40? And would it be possible for you to take some more pictures so that I can compare the pauline with others bag for reference?

Thanks


----------



## LuxChic

Does the Pauline come in various sizes of the horizontal and vertical version?  What about colors?  Really liking this bag!!


----------



## shasee

MadameM said:


> Congratulations to your new Pauline!



Thank you Madame M! I'm loving it. &#128522;


----------



## shasee

thedseer said:


> gorgeous!!



Thank you thedseer! &#128522;


----------



## shasee

mkc1011 said:


> The bag is lovely.  I'm thinking about getting one as well but don't know what size I want.  May I ask what size is your pauline bag? 35 or 40? And would it be possible for you to take some more pictures so that I can compare the pauline with others bag for reference?
> 
> Thanks



Hi mkc1011! My Pauline bag is 35cm.
I'll post pics showing that it can be carried on your arm and over the shoulder.


----------



## shasee

Me and my Moynat Pauline at our hotel room in Paris.


----------



## shasee

Sorry for flooding you with pics &#128516;... One last post of my new favorite purse taken when we arrived at Santorini. &#128522;


----------



## MadameM

shasee said:


> Me and my Moynat Pauline at our hotel room in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222243



Pauline's color is gorgeous!


----------



## annie9999

shasee said:


> Hi mkc1011! My Pauline bag is 35cm.
> I'll post pics showing that it can be carried on your arm and over the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222213
> View attachment 2222214


beautiful.  is it comfortable worn over the shoulder?


----------



## shasee

annie9999 said:


> beautiful.  is it comfortable worn over the shoulder?



Thanks annie9999. It is comfortable worn over the shoulder because the handle is about 17cm long as compared to for example, a Celine mini luggage which is only 11cm. The handle was actually my main consideration when I bought the Pauline, I want to be able to carry it both ways. &#128522;


----------



## annie9999

shasee said:


> Thanks annie9999. It is comfortable worn over the shoulder because the handle is about 17cm long as compared to for example, a Celine mini luggage which is only 11cm. The handle was actually my main consideration when I bought the Pauline, I want to be able to carry it both ways. &#128522;


thanks for the info.  enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats on a beautiful bag!! And you look _lovely_!! 



shasee said:


> Sorry for flooding you with pics &#55357;&#56836;... One last post of my new favorite purse taken when we arrived at Santorini. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222244


----------



## maye

shasee said:


> Sorry for flooding you with pics &#128516;... One last post of my new favorite purse taken when we arrived at Santorini. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222244



Beautiful pic and the bag looks great on you!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

shasee said:


> Sorry for flooding you with pics &#128516;... One last post of my new favorite purse taken when we arrived at Santorini. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222244



Love the pics and - OMG - what a great trip you're on! Great colour for Santorini.


----------



## shasee

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats on a beautiful bag!! And you look _lovely_!!



Thank you newmommy_va! &#128536;


----------



## menchie20

Ordered a Rejane via email. I haven't used this yet but very excited. The bag may look structured but the leather is luxurious, soft while retaining its form. The look is understated elegance.


----------



## menchie20




----------



## MadameM

menchie20 said:


> Ordered a Rejane via email. I haven't used this yet but very excited. The bag may look structured but the leather is luxurious, soft while retaining its form. The look is understated elegance.
> 
> View attachment 2242769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242770



Congrats!  Beautiful color!


----------



## thedseer

menchie20 said:


> Ordered a Rejane via email. I haven't used this yet but very excited. The bag may look structured but the leather is luxurious, soft while retaining its form. The look is understated elegance.
> 
> View attachment 2242769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242770


 
gorgeous! love the color.


----------



## menchie20

MadameM said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful color!





thedseer said:


> gorgeous! love the color.



Thank you both! I'm so happy I discovered this brand.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Ordered the cabas initiale gm in marigold yellow. It is a limited edition summer colour but they had 1 pc left so i grabbed it. It is being personalised and take 2-3 weeks before it will be shipped to me. 

Will post pics when i have it!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

This is the colour which i am getting with the same paint colours only i added a crown above my initials


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ very nice & enjoy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2251791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour which i am getting with the same paint colours only i added a crown above my initials



Gorgeous! Love the yellow color, major congrats!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous! Love the yellow color, major congrats!



Thnks love


----------



## MadameM

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2251791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour which i am getting with the same paint colours only i added a crown above my initials



Lovely sunny happy color, congrats!


----------



## Couture-Hag

It's cheaper to buy via phone (call Moynat boutique in paris) and have it shipped in the US than buying it in Paris even after the 12% tax refund

Here are updated prices if bought in Paris:

The Quattro is 990 EUR with VAT 
The Cabas Initial 35 cm is 690 EUR with VAT 
The Cabas Initial 40 cm is 790 EUR with VAT 
Tax refund at the airport is 12% 

Personalization is 200 EUR for 2 initials, we have several options for the fonts. 

Shipped to USA:
Quattro Initial 
827,76 EUR and shipping is 25 EUR ie a total of 852,76 EUR. 
You will be required to pay 6% in duties on reception. 

This info is from a Moynat Sales Associate in Paris

I can;t wait to get my hand on the Quattro, it looks really practical - lightweight and spacious.


----------



## Pollywaffle

Couture-Hag said:


> Here are updated prices if bought in Paris...



Thank you for this info. Very handy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couture-Hag said:


> It's cheaper to buy via phone (call Moynat boutique in paris) and have it shipped in the US than buying it in Paris even after the 12% tax refund
> 
> Here are updated prices if bought in Paris:
> 
> The Quattro is 990 EUR with VAT
> The Cabas Initial 35 cm is 690 EUR with VAT
> The Cabas Initial 40 cm is 790 EUR with VAT
> Tax refund at the airport is 12%
> 
> Personalization is 200 EUR for 2 initials, we have several options for the fonts.
> 
> Shipped to USA:
> Quattro Initial
> 827,76 EUR and shipping is 25 EUR ie a total of 852,76 EUR.
> You will be required to pay 6% in duties on reception.
> 
> This info is from a Moynat Sales Associate in Paris
> 
> I can;t wait to get my hand on the Quattro, it looks really practical - lightweight and spacious.



Thanks for this information, *Couture-Hag*!!
I agree the Quattro looks amazing.


----------



## juriatah

Just drop by to say I got my first moynat few days ago from moynat maison in Paris!!!!  and it was the best experience ever...it's nothing g fancy but I'll post pic later once I get home.


----------



## jburgh

It has been a while since the last posy but I just listened to a program on NPR about the Moynat brand.  Here is a link to it:
http://www.npr.org/2013/08/19/213512712/relying-on-old-artisan-ways-french-brand-makes-itself-anew


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... I was just about to post this!! 

What I found most interesting... was that this brand was "re-created". It's interesting how "heritage" luxury brands rely on an identity from a "luxurious past"... when the truth is that the dots connecting the past to the present aren't always what we might assume (i.e. continuity of leadership or design) for a brand originating in 18xx or 19xx. Rather, brands that face extinction find themselves "reinvented" either with a modern "restoration" of the past or "reinvented" with a mind towards a new identity for the future (or both).

Needless to say... the saturation of other prominent luxury brands certainly creates a demand for this category of artisan crafted handbags... for many customers looking for alternatives. I don't doubt that Bernard Arnault knows exactly what he's doing by bankrolling the resurrection of Moynat. 



jburgh said:


> It has been a while since the last posy but I just listened to a program on NPR about the Moynat brand.  Here is a link to it:
> http://www.npr.org/2013/08/19/213512712/relying-on-old-artisan-ways-french-brand-makes-itself-anew


----------



## CathyQ

menchie20 said:


> Ordered a Rejane via email. I haven't used this yet but very excited. The bag may look structured but the leather is luxurious, soft while retaining its form. The look is understated elegance.
> 
> View attachment 2242769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242770



it's beautiful! do you mind posting a modelling pic of the bag? and is this the only size it comes in? thx!


----------



## Crocodiva

Hi there what do you all think about the Ballerine? Anyone have one? If so can anyone please post some pics? I am thinking about one. Thanks in advance


----------



## Barefoot Kid

I'm getting quite excited about Moynat recently. To begin with, I wasn't too bothered by it and didn't pay much attention, but now I've decided I need some in my collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Next time I am in Paris, I would like to visit the store and see them IRL.
They are exquisitely beautiful, and want to view them in detail.


----------



## Barefoot Kid

I managed to get some product pictures and prices from the kind people at Moynat:

The first and second pics are of the Voltige card holder in Initial Canvas...this is 420

The third pic is the Vitesse Compact wallet in Initial Canvas...this is 480

The final pic is the Voltige card holder, in Satin Calfskin..this is 450


Shipping to the UK is 18


----------



## Barefoot Kid

Here we have the Vitesse 12cc holder in Initial canvas..this is 530

The third pic is the Vitesse 5cc in a different colour to the one in my last post.


----------



## Crocodiva

I started researching this lovely Brand/Company several months ago and wanted one of their handbags. So lovely and handmade. I just received my Ballerine, one of their made to order bags. I ordered one of the last of the older styles  They now have a zip top and more firmer version is my understanding. Their customer service is wonderful! I appreciate all that Guillame Davin did to educate me about their products! I like Hermes very much and believe that this may be one of the only brands like Hermes that has beautiful leather and hand made bags and impeccable customer service! I can't wait to visit the store someday I will now unveil my Ballerine !


----------



## Crocodiva

Ballerine


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Crocodiva said:


> Ballerine
> View attachment 2338328
> 
> View attachment 2338329




Beautiful Ballerine bag, *Crocodiva*. I love the color and structure of it ~ it looks wonderful!


----------



## papertiger

shasee said:


> Me and my Moynat Pauline at our hotel room in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222243



Very nice, and looks great on you 



menchie20 said:


> Ordered a Rejane via email. I haven't used this yet but very excited. The bag may look structured but the leather is luxurious, soft while retaining its form. The look is understated elegance.
> 
> View attachment 2242769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242770



Looks absolutely beautiful, congratulations 



ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2251791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour which i am getting with the same paint colours only i added a crown above my initials



Best wishes for your bag to come, I agree with your choice, this colour is lovely 



Crocodiva said:


> Ballerine
> View attachment 2338328
> 
> View attachment 2338329



 Simply dive bag (love the name too) Perfect bag *Crocodiva*


----------



## Crocodiva

Thank you all!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Crocodiva said:


> Ballerine
> View attachment 2338328
> 
> View attachment 2338329



*Crocodiva*, since you just posted this bag in the "non-Hermes purchases" thread, it's the reason I came over here.  It's so gorgeous, I want to know more about the brand which I haven't been familiar with until now.  It's so refreshing!!


----------



## thedseer

Crocodiva said:


> Ballerine
> View attachment 2338328
> 
> View attachment 2338329



gorgeous!!


----------



## Crocodiva

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Crocodiva*, since you just posted this bag in the "non-Hermes purchases" thread, it's the reason I came over here.  It's so gorgeous, I want to know more about the brand which I haven't been familiar with until now.  It's so refreshing!!


 

I read as much as I could online before contacting the store.  I was fascinated as to how old the brand was (like Hermes) circa 1850s and how it was reborn.  Now my understanding from my research is the Bernard Arnault bought this company separate from LVMH?  It is a more special line and like Hermes, the hand bags are made start to finish by one Atelier. Also the creative director, Ramesh Nair, was originally with Hermes.  I emailed the store and then actually called them too!  I must say they are so helpful and kind and I so wish I could just easily pick up and go to the store in Paris. 

If you want more details please feel free to PM me


----------



## jacatta

Hi everyone! Just back from Paris and got a very lovely Rejane bag in cocoa colour (a nice chestnut brown colour...but looks like taupe in certain lights). Had it monogrammed with my initials as well...took only about an hour to wait. Service was very attentive and the store was amazing...I absolutely love Moynat! Am glad to see a thread here on PF....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jacatta said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from Paris and got a very lovely Rejane bag in cocoa colour (a nice chestnut brown colour...but looks like taupe in certain lights). Had it monogrammed with my initials as well...took only about an hour to wait. Service was very attentive and the store was amazing...I absolutely love Moynat! Am glad to see a thread here on PF....



Beautiful, I love the color!


----------



## thedseer

jacatta said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from Paris and got a very lovely Rejane bag in cocoa colour (a nice chestnut brown colour...but looks like taupe in certain lights). Had it monogrammed with my initials as well...took only about an hour to wait. Service was very attentive and the store was amazing...I absolutely love Moynat! Am glad to see a thread here on PF....



Gorgeous! I love the rejane, and that color is great.


----------



## jacatta

Thanks I absolutely adore it!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Joined club M
My Pauline in Petrol with contrasting burgundy luggage tag. I purchased a cabas last year and loved it! so back I went 




It is a difficult color to photograph because it changes depending on the light.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> Joined club M
> My Pauline in Petrol with contrasting burgundy luggage tag. I purchased a cabas last year and loved it! so back I went
> View attachment 2365585
> 
> View attachment 2365586
> 
> It is a difficult color to photograph because it changes depending on the light.



What a beauty, I LOVE this bag. Major congrats!


----------



## Crocodiva

Jacatta and Encore Hermes
Love your bags! Love Moynat! I love the Rejane and Pauline ! Congrats


----------



## fashionmag

Making of the Réjane Bag
http://luxuryes.com/2014/01/watch-making-rejane-bag-moynat/


----------



## LuxChic

Black Pauline 35 on ebay!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25885d0677

Would love to visit the store one day!!


----------



## ftsr

menchie20,

Your Rejane looks adorable! What colour is it?

I asked Moynat via Email and they don't have many colours at the moment... I think Greige would be a good colour that matches almost everything, but I'm also swing towards a statement bright colour...


----------



## ahhgoo

Thanks for introducing this brand.  Bags look very classy and well made.


----------



## cocorico

Crocodiva said:


> Ballerine
> View attachment 2338328
> 
> View attachment 2338329


Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## Crocodiva

cocorico said:


> Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing and congratulations!




Thanks can't wait to see the store someday myself but I must say even from here they have awesome customer service! I was actually in direct communication with the CEO himself Guillame Davin


----------



## BleuSaphir

I'm really starting to like Moynat! 
I want the virage zipper organizer, Poursuite, and the Jeste A Temps Breifcase portfolio! 

I must visit their Maison when I am able to visit Paris, their boutuiqes looks Amazing!


----------



## MadameM

Me and Moynat Pauline in lounge waiting flight! &#128516;


----------



## Crocodiva

MadameM said:


> View attachment 2488516
> 
> Me and Moynat Pauline in lounge waiting flight! &#128516;




Love it!!


----------



## Misunderstood

Love Moynat!  Brand was introduced to me by a very good friend last year and so decided to look into it.  I ordered  my baladin thru email and had it personalized.  Then picked it up in Paris last summer during our family holiday. The SAs at the store are so nice.  The personalization was an experience in itself, Guillaume was the one who processed my order and he is wonderful.  They even posted a pix of my bag at their FB page.  Here is the pix, they also emailed it to me.


----------



## happy1

Bought in Paris this past summer, reversible Quattro, blue leather on grey leather, it's from 'men' collection as colors are darker. Nonetheless it suits my taste.


----------



## newbiebag

I emailed Moynat and got a reply back within 8 hrs so I'm impressed already. The current price for a Rejane PM is 2750 euro and shipping to USA is 65 euro. So we're talking about $3899.62. 

About the same price for a Chanel bag of this size, but I believe Moynat has better quality. Last time that I was at Chanel, the bag that I wanted had two loose threads. I asked if she had a new one in the back and she didn't so we just cut off the threads and told me to take the ~$4000 bag as is. Not impressed. 

Does the Moynat Rejane look like an expensive tool box/lunch box/doctor bag to you ladies? I wanted it as an alternative to the Hermes Kelly, but something about it looks a little off to me. They only have 1 bag in the store in the oolor that I like so I better decide soon.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Thank you ladies for the info! 

I also asked them about the Petite Réjane 3,300  (2,750  without the French VAT ). 

Paradis in crocodile is 20,300 (16,916.66  without the French VAT ). 

For these bags i was told all the bags are unique pieces, they only make one by color. 

They also told me that I could ask for a colour that i love and they would make them. 

I plan to have a look first on the leathers before I buy. Can somebody give more detail on what the leathers are like?


----------



## Chech

I am so happy I found this thread.  I emailed Moynat and in less than 12 hours, I got the answers to my inquiry. I will be planning a purchase soon!

For TPF's reference: 

The Pauline Bag exists in Five sizes: 

Tres Petite Pauline:  30cmL x 14.5cmW x 20cmH : 2 600 /2 166.67 without the French VAT ). 
Petite Pauline: 35cmL x 16.5cmW x 23.5cmH : 2 800  / 2 333.33  without the French VAT). 
Moyen Pauline: 32cmL x 12cmW x 28cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT). 
Pauline Haut: 35cmL x 14cmW x 35cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT). 
Grande Pauline (Travel bag): 55cmL x 42cmW x 36cmH : 3 600  /  3 000  without the French VAT). 

The Quattro Reversible exists in two sizes: 

Grand Quattro: 30cm L x 10cm W x 40cm : 1 950  / 1 625 without the French VAT ). 
Petit Quattro: 28cm L x 10cm W x 32cm H : 1 800  / 1 500 without the French VAT ). 


The Limousine costs 2 500  / 2 083.33 without the French VAT ).


----------



## Pazdzernika

happy1 said:


> Bought in Paris this past summer, reversible Quattro, blue leather on grey leather, it's from 'men' collection as colors are darker. Nonetheless it suits my taste.




Reversible?! So glad to see a lower-price point option to the Hermes Double Sens!  Does anyone else have this bag? Curious to learn more about it!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Chech said:


> I am so happy I found this thread.  I emailed Moynat and in less than 12 hours, I got the answers to my inquiry. I will be planning a purchase soon!
> 
> For TPF's reference:
> 
> The Pauline Bag exists in Five sizes:
> 
> Tres Petite Pauline:  30cmL x 14.5cmW x 20cmH : 2 600 /2 166.67 without the French VAT ).
> Petite Pauline: 35cmL x 16.5cmW x 23.5cmH : 2 800  / 2 333.33  without the French VAT).
> Moyen Pauline: 32cmL x 12cmW x 28cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT).
> Pauline Haut: 35cmL x 14cmW x 35cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT).
> Grande Pauline (Travel bag): 55cmL x 42cmW x 36cmH : 3 600  /  3 000  without the French VAT).
> 
> The Quattro Reversible exists in two sizes:
> 
> Grand Quattro: 30cm L x 10cm W x 40cm : 1 950  / 1 625 without the French VAT ).
> Petit Quattro: 28cm L x 10cm W x 32cm H : 1 800  / 1 500 without the French VAT ).
> 
> 
> The Limousine costs 2 500  / 2 083.33 without the French VAT ).




Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mariapia

There is a Moynat Pauline in grey at the moment on ebay.fr...
The seller, Encherexpert, is very reputable.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Just an FYI for anyone visiting London - a Maison opened earlier this month in Mayfair.  If anyone visits please let us know how you like it!

Address: 112 Mount Street, W1 LONDON

http://www.lvmh.com/lvmh-news/news/moynat-s-first-foreign-boutique-opens-in-london


----------



## Pazdzernika

Photos of the London Maison from theparisianeye.com


----------



## 30gold

pazdzernika said:


> photos of the london maison from theparisianeye.com
> 
> View attachment 2555692
> View attachment 2555693
> View attachment 2555694
> View attachment 2555696
> View attachment 2555697


 

thank you so much all of you for sharing info on this company.  I am thrilled and want to see more . . . Yikes, and here i thought i would be hermes forever!!!!!

The pictures are yummy.  I am really interested in the tote that was found in the men's section which reverses.  Lovely, kinda coveting a yellow one for summer!  

I must try to call the london store (since i can understand the language).

Thanks all!


----------



## sunshine_bottle

newbiebag said:


> I emailed Moynat and got a reply back within 8 hrs so I'm impressed already. The current price for a Rejane PM is 2750 euro and shipping to USA is 65 euro. So we're talking about $3899.62.
> 
> About the same price for a Chanel bag of this size, but I believe Moynat has better quality. Last time that I was at Chanel, the bag that I wanted had two loose threads. I asked if she had a new one in the back and she didn't so we just cut off the threads and told me to take the ~$4000 bag as is. Not impressed.
> 
> Does the Moynat Rejane look like an expensive tool box/lunch box/doctor bag to you ladies? I wanted it as an alternative to the Hermes Kelly, but something about it looks a little off to me. They only have 1 bag in the store in the oolor that I like so I better decide soon.


Hi Newbiebag, I just got back from France about two weeks ago. I bought a Rejane PM (in yellow) for EUR3300. I was very impressed with the excellent craftmanship, far superior to whatever Chanel produces nowadays. I visited several Chanel boutiques, nothing impressed me. In fact, quality of the bags are really bad (poor stitching, awkward shape, etc). It isn't worth the amount of money that you're paying for. 

I've always wanted a Kelly Selllier but it's so hard to buy one in Paris. I'll literally need to beg the SA for one which I find ridonculous, especially when you're paying EUR6000 or more for a bag! Therefore instead of giving away money to people who don't actually want it, I went to look at Rejane (which I've been eyeing for quite some time). I must say, standard of quality exceeded my expectation - It's like a Hermes bag for half the price  It's a good alternative to Kelly Sellier if you're looking for a boxy structured bag.


----------



## Pazdzernika

30gold said:


> I must try to call the london store (since i can understand the language). Thanks all!




You're able to email either location as well.  There are English speakers in the Paris location and they're very friendly and helpful.

The Moynat webpage has a strange looking email address listed but it gets directed to the one below:

Paris: BOUTIQUE@moynat.com
London: BMOYNATLONDON@moynat.com


----------



## Pazdzernika

Just wanted to share personalisation options for those interested.

Heatstamping of your initials is free of charge. 

Handpainting is available and the cost of 2 initials is 200. This takes approximately 3-4 weeks.  See options below.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pazdzernika said:


> Just wanted to share personalisation options for those interested.
> 
> Heatstamping of your initials is free of charge.
> 
> Handpainting is available and the cost of 2 initials is 200. This takes approximately 3-4 weeks.  See options below.
> 
> View attachment 2557373



Thanks for the information, *Pazdzernika*! Love these Moynat bags but have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hey,VLB! Glad to see other H devotees wandering over here and checking things out!  I honestly can't compare Moynat to H leather but sometimes things get out of hand at the H boutique and I realise that the "need" a new bag will fulfill in my life can be purchased at friendlier price point!  

I'm so excited that I can check out the colours and leathers in-person in London but at the same time it feels less special that this bag is no longer "exclusively" available in Paris.  The mighty empire of LVMH continues to spread! 

I almost feel like I should pick up a little something now before the machine that is capitalism skyrockets the price in two years' time!


----------



## prozachigh

love love love this brand! went over to their mount street boutique and london and the SA's couldn't be more friendly! thinking of taking the plunge soon! any tpfer's used the rejane yet? reviews?


----------



## prozachigh

i love your yellow bag! 

am deciding between the yellow and the taupe - taupe seems more evergreen and all seasons - but yellow is so POP !


----------



## Pazdzernika

For anyone that's purchased a Moynat bag could you kindly post what model you bought and how big the box was? It might be helpful to know which boxes can fit into carry-on or checked trolleys.  Thanks! &#128144;


----------



## sunshine_bottle

Prozachigh - yes it's a really beautiful yellow! Won't be as versatile as taupe though. Also, I thought the olive green looks pretty good. 

Pazdzernika - sadly, the bags don't come in boxes.


----------



## Pazdzernika

No boxes? Just sleepers? Whaaaaaa?!  LOL


----------



## 30gold

Pazdzernika said:


> You're able to email either location as well.  There are English speakers in the Paris location and they're very friendly and helpful.
> 
> The Moynat webpage has a strange looking email address listed but it gets directed to the one below:
> 
> Paris: BOUTIQUE@moynat.com
> London: BMOYNATLONDON@moynat.com


 

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Pazdzernika

If you're on Instagram you can follow them: @moynat_paris. A few of their snaps from IG:


----------



## Mariapia

sunshine_bottle said:


> Hi Newbiebag, I just got back from France about two weeks ago. I bought a Rejane PM (in yellow) for EUR3300. I was very impressed with the excellent craftmanship, far superior to whatever Chanel produces nowadays. I visited several Chanel boutiques, nothing impressed me. In fact, quality of the bags are really bad (poor stitching, awkward shape, etc). It isn't worth the amount of money that you're paying for.
> 
> I've always wanted a Kelly Selllier but it's so hard to buy one in Paris. I'll literally need to beg the SA for one which I find ridonculous, especially when you're paying EUR6000 or more for a bag! Therefore instead of giving away money to people who don't actually want it, I went to look at Rejane (which I've been eyeing for quite some time). I must say, standard of quality exceeded my expectation - It's like a Hermes bag for half the price  It's a good alternative to Kelly Sellier if you're looking for a boxy structured bag.


 Your Réjane is to die for!


----------



## Ebonynoir

Anybody knows the price of the rejane clutch?


----------



## Daphs

I have to say I'm in love with the Moynat store in London. Unfortuntely there isn't a phone number for you to call them at yet, however you can email at Blake at BMOYNATLONDON@moynat.com and they are extremely quick to respond.

The Initial Quattro is £910 in London. There are two sizes and both sizes are the same price.

I took some photos below which I thought might help. The first is all the colours that the Initial Cabas bags/Quattros come in. There is white, blue (the blue comes with the dark blue and a light brown handle), tan, red, carbon (black) and the tan with a different coloured handle.

The second is a picture of the smaller white Initial Quattro. I'm basically in love and will be ordering mine as soon as I can choose what to paint on the bag!


----------



## kakaisme

I am so glad I found this thread. I think I just found a new brand to love and drool over. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## hcrazy8

I was recently in Paris. Visited both Hermes & Moynat. The H SAs were not interested in selling or helping customers whereas the M SAs were so so welcoming. Needless to say, I brought home a M bag. Similarly I was hoping for a Kelly in red; came home with Rejane MM. Am over the moon with the Moynat's quality and experience. I was also invited to witness an artisan stitching the lining of a Pauline.


----------



## papertiger

hcrazy8 said:


> I was recently in Paris. Visited both Hermes & Moynat. The H SAs were not interested in selling or helping customers whereas the M SAs were so so welcoming. Needless to say, I brought home a M bag. Similarly I was hoping for a Kelly in red; came home with Rejane MM. Am over the moon with the Moynat's quality and experience. I was also invited to witness an artisan stitching the lining of a Pauline.
> View attachment 2576238
> View attachment 2576239



I'm happy you're happy 

How could you not be with such a stunning bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hcrazy8 said:


> I was recently in Paris. Visited both Hermes & Moynat. The H SAs were not interested in selling or helping customers whereas the M SAs were so so welcoming. Needless to say, I brought home a M bag. Similarly I was hoping for a Kelly in red; came home with Rejane MM. Am over the moon with the Moynat's quality and experience. I was also invited to witness an artisan stitching the lining of a Pauline.
> View attachment 2576238
> View attachment 2576239



GORGEOUS Moynat bags, *hcrazy*! Congrats!


----------



## hcrazy8

Thank you papertiger & VigeeLeBrun! 
Many have already complimented on Moynat's quality when I carried her. For those considering, I'll say GO for it . 
I'm already thinking of the next Moynat bag, perhaps a Pauline or Paradis. 
I am also tired of the H's game & may just be content with my current H collection & move to M for its beauty, quality and superb customer experience.


----------



## papertiger

hcrazy8 said:


> Thank you papertiger & VigeeLeBrun!
> Many have already complimented on Moynat's quality when I carried her. For those considering, I'll say GO for it .
> I'm already thinking of the next Moynat bag, perhaps a Pauline or Paradis.
> I am also tired of the H's game & may just be content with my current H collection & move to M for its beauty, quality and superb customer experience.
> View attachment 2577531
> View attachment 2577532



Thanks for the close-up hcrazy, I'm hoping to take a look this week if I get the chance. I am in-  with the Paradis, as far as I know Hermes doesn't even make a bag like that anymore, can't wait to check one out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hcrazy8 said:


> Thank you papertiger & VigeeLeBrun!
> Many have already complimented on Moynat's quality when I carried her. For those considering, I'll say GO for it .
> I'm already thinking of the next Moynat bag, perhaps a Pauline or Paradis.
> I am also tired of the H's game & may just be content with my current H collection & move to M for its beauty, quality and superb customer experience.
> View attachment 2577531
> View attachment 2577532



Gorgeous detailed pics, *hcrazy*! Love it and congrats again


----------



## Meta

Ebonynoir said:


> Anybody knows the price of the rejane clutch?



I just went to the store in London as I was interested to find out more about the clutch. It's priced at £2700. The staff was very helpful and explained a lot of details on the bag and gave a brief history on the brand as well.


----------



## bolso2121

Hello,

I am interested in ordering a Pauline Handbag in France, can someone please tell me if I need to pay duty fees once I receive the item in CA, USA
Thank you !


----------



## bolso2121

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Did you mean to say you were not charged any tax?  They now can mail via fedex to the US, I confirmed with Paris.


Hi,

I will be placing an order for Pauline in Paris, can you please let me if I need to pay duty fees once I receive the item in CA, USA.

Thank you !


----------



## tea4two

Have you thought of buying a Pauline in the US? At the moment, Moynat is having a trunk show in New York at Dover St Market and they have several types of bags to choose from! Plus you'll save on paying state tax! HTH


----------



## bolso2121

tea4two said:


> Have you thought of buying a Pauline in the US? At the moment, Moynat is having a trunk show in New York at Dover St Market and they have several types of bags to choose from! Plus you'll save on paying state tax! HTH


Hi,

Thank you very much for sharing the nformation, this is very helpful.

I have checked Moynat's website and there's no contact number for New York Trunk Show, do you happen to know how I can contact them?

Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## bolso2121

Hello,

I have found the contact number for New York Trunk Show (646) 837-7750. It's still cheaper to order it from Paris .

New York Trunk Show prices:

Petite Pauline = $ 4155.00
Pauline (classic size) = $ 4475.00
Pauline Duet = $ 4955

Paris prices:
 Pauline classic GM - Euro 2393.33+ 60 shipping
Duet- Euro 2583.33+ 60 shipping


----------



## bolso2121

Encore Hermes said:


> Joined club M
> My Pauline in Petrol with contrasting burgundy luggage tag. I purchased a cabas last year and loved it! so back I went
> View attachment 2365585
> 
> View attachment 2365586
> 
> It is a difficult color to photograph because it changes depending on the light.


Hello,

May I please what size is your Pauline? 
Thank you!


----------



## bolso2121

papertiger said:


> Thanks for the close-up hcrazy, I'm hoping to take a look this week if I get the chance. I am in-  with the Paradis, as far as I know Hermes doesn't even make a bag like that anymore, can't wait to check one out.


Hi,

May I please know what kind of red did you get? I am planning to buy Pauline, I was informed that there are 2 different shades of red, raspberry and madder. Thank you!


----------



## hcrazy8

I was shown Paprika (more orangey-brown red), Raspberry (pinkish red - similar to Rubis)), Madder (similar to Rouge Garance). I bought the Madder.


----------



## Encore Hermes

bolso2121 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please what size is your Pauline?
> Thank you!



Mine is the 35cm

If you import to california you have to pay duty plus the california use tax if you live , pay state tax in CA. The federal government forwards information of the duty amount paid to them when they collect it through the shipper. You have to pay on taxes and ca won't sent a bill unless you fail to pay.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hcrazy8 said:


> I was shown Paprika (more orangey-brown red), Raspberry (pinkish red - similar to Rubis)), Madder (similar to Rouge Garance). I bought the Madder.



Thanks for the information about leather CWs, *hcrazy*!


----------



## bolso2121

hcrazy8 said:


> I was shown Paprika (more orangey-brown red), Raspberry (pinkish red - similar to Rubis)), Madder (similar to Rouge Garance). I bought the Madder.


Thank you very much! I will go with Madder as well.


----------



## bolso2121

Thank you ! I will go with madder color as well.


----------



## bolso2121

Encore Hermes said:


> Mine is the 35cm
> 
> If you import to california you have to pay duty plus the california use tax if you live , pay state tax in CA. The federal government forwards information of the duty amount paid to them when they collect it through the shipper. You have to pay on taxes and ca won't sent a bill unless you fail to pay.


Thank you for the information! Do you have any idea how I have to pay for duty fee? 
Do you think the cost will be the same if I order it from NY Trunk show?


----------



## Encore Hermes

bolso2121 said:


> Thank you for the information! Do you have any idea how I have to pay for duty fee?
> Do you think the cost will be the same if I order it from NY Trunk show?



Sorry, but I don't know.


----------



## tea4two

bolso2121 said:


> Thank you for the information! Do you have any idea how I have to pay for duty fee?
> Do you think the cost will be the same if I order it from NY Trunk show?




Hi! I just ordered one via Dover St Mkt in New York and they paid for over night shipping. The service was excellent and now I am the proud owner of a Petite Rejane! I love how Moynat bags are understated, beautifully hand crafted and so under the radar: they will undoubtedly go through yearly price hikes just as Hermes and Chanel do, so I'm glad to be acquiring them now before the world finds out! I'd post a pic of my new bag here but I can't figure out how to attach the image; sorry! But I will be posting on my Instagram account    @winesocietydiva   if you want to take a peek at her. FYI my account is private but I will happy to let you follow if you are interested. Good luck!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Hello 

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this, but IF I was to get another Moynat piece for She Who Must Be Obeyed  I feel she would really like the Moynat Cabotin, but then I also came across the Elisabeth Weinstock Toulouse  

Any thoughts?


----------



## hopes420

Saw Moynat's pop-up store in Tokyo...The bags are wonderful and I wanted to bring home a petite Rejane bag. The price in Tokyo is around 508,000yen (about 3500Euro), should I order them through email or just buy them here in Tokyo??


----------



## hcrazy8

hopes420 said:


> Saw Moynat's pop-up store in Tokyo...The bags are wonderful and I wanted to bring home a petite Rejane bag. The price in Tokyo is around 508,000yen (about 3500Euro), should I order them through email or just buy them here in Tokyo??




The price for petite Rejane is 3,300 Euro in Paris store.


----------



## tea4two

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this, but IF I was to get another Moynat piece for She Who Must Be Obeyed  I feel she would really like the Moynat Cabotin, but then I also came across the Elisabeth Weinstock Toulouse
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?




Hi! I went to Elizabeth Weinstock website to get a closer look at the Lunchbox crossbody which looks fab! It's somewhat cheaper than the Cabotin and more accessible if you live in the US. plus I am assuming she likes exotic skins. Personally though, I would get the Cabotin because Moynat has a history with a story to tell plus this is a covetworthy bag you'd pass down to the next generation. Just my two cents.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

hopes420 said:


> Saw Moynat's pop-up store in Tokyo...The bags are wonderful and I wanted to bring home a petite Rejane bag. The price in Tokyo is around 508,000yen (about 3500Euro), should I order them through email or just buy them here in Tokyo??




Hi Hopes420,

Petite rejane is supposed to be cheaper if you buy through email compared to Tokyo. They ship out without the VAT (2750 euros, approximately 391,000 yen). Ask them about import taxes when sending into your country. I am sure the representatives are able to find the best solution for you as they did for me


----------



## Vitamina H

I just came across these bags yesterday. I am in love! They have such an elegant, understated look.


----------



## hopes420

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Hopes420,
> 
> Petite rejane is supposed to be cheaper if you buy through email compared to Tokyo. They ship out without the VAT (2750 euros, approximately 391,000 yen). Ask them about import taxes when sending into your country. I am sure the representatives are able to find the best solution for you as they did for me


Thank you! I will email them


----------



## saruch

Hi guys! 
I'm undecided whether to get the quattro or cabas initial.
Help!!!


----------



## bagnut1

saruch said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm undecided whether to get the quattro or cabas initial.
> Help!!!


It depends - I have both and use them differently:

- Quattro:  I carry my laptop (macbook air), work papers, etc.  It's also a great bag if you put a lot of heavy stuff in it because you can switch to carry via short handles rather than over the shoulder.
- Cabas (large):  I use this as a running-around city bag and am planning to use as a short overnight tote as well.

The Cabas bags are pretty much exactly the same size as the LV Neverfulls (minus the external cinches), but the handles are sufficiently wide that they don't dig in like many ladies say the Neverfull handles do.


----------



## Anothai

bagnut1 said:


> It depends - I have both and use them differently:
> 
> - Quattro:  I carry my laptop (macbook air), work papers, etc.  It's also a great bag if you put a lot of heavy stuff in it because you can switch to carry via short handles rather than over the shoulder.
> - Cabas (large):  I use this as a running-around city bag and am planning to use as a short overnight tote as well.
> 
> The Cabas bags are pretty much exactly the same size as the LV Neverfulls (minus the external cinches), but the handles are sufficiently wide that they don't dig in like many ladies say the Neverfull handles do.


May i ask about the quality of the straps of the Quattro? Sure they will last for long but how about the edge finishing easily crack over short time? TIA


----------



## Anothai

Chech said:


> I am so happy I found this thread.  I emailed Moynat and in less than 12 hours, I got the answers to my inquiry. I will be planning a purchase soon!
> 
> For TPF's reference:
> 
> The Pauline Bag exists in Five sizes:
> 
> Tres Petite Pauline:  30cmL x 14.5cmW x 20cmH : 2 600 /2 166.67 without the French VAT ).
> Petite Pauline: 35cmL x 16.5cmW x 23.5cmH : 2 800  / 2 333.33  without the French VAT).
> Moyen Pauline: 32cmL x 12cmW x 28cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT).
> Pauline Haut: 35cmL x 14cmW x 35cmH : 3 050  / 2 541.67  without the French VAT).
> Grande Pauline (Travel bag): 55cmL x 42cmW x 36cmH : 3 600  /  3 000  without the French VAT).
> 
> The Quattro Reversible exists in two sizes:
> 
> Grand Quattro: 30cm L x 10cm W x 40cm : 1 950  / 1 625 without the French VAT ).
> Petit Quattro: 28cm L x 10cm W x 32cm H : 1 800  / 1 500 without the French VAT ).
> 
> 
> The Limousine costs 2 500  / 2 083.33 without the French VAT ).


Thank you for the update and im having my eyes on both haut paul and revs quattro, anyway noticed that the mentioned size of haut pauline would make it a square shape? 35x35


----------



## bagnut1

Anothai said:


> May i ask about the quality of the straps of the Quattro? Sure they will last for long but how about the edge finishing easily crack over short time? TIA


I have been using my quattro at least once a week since I bought it a year ago and the straps are still like new.  The edge finishing on all Moynat bags is excellent and if you ever do have a problem you can send it to them in Paris for repair.

FWIW I have a 2 year old Haut Pauline that I have carried quite a bit and it is just now showing a bit of wear on the thin top edges of the bag sides (not the handles though).  I will probably bring it on my next Paris trip and have it refreshed.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

tea4two said:


> Hi! I went to Elizabeth Weinstock website to get a closer look at the Lunchbox crossbody which looks fab! It's somewhat cheaper than the Cabotin and more accessible if you live in the US. plus I am assuming she likes exotic skins. Personally though, I would get the Cabotin because Moynat has a history with a story to tell plus this is a covetworthy bag you'd pass down to the next generation. Just my two cents.



Thanks for your reply! I think I will choose the Cabotin


----------



## cotonblanc

Thank you birkel for starting this thread! I recommended Moynat to a friend who wanted a new wallet and he even got it handpainted with his initials. Moynat was very personal and even provided him with a sneak peek of how his wallet would look like! 

Though I am not a big fan of the monogram at all, I am very taken by the reversible Quattro Grand! Can more owners of this bag give a review of it? Is it light? Is it easy to turn it inside out? What are the pros and cons? Since I am not going to London or Paris anytime soon, it'll be nice to see what the general consensus is.

Thank you all!


----------



## memo

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Thanks for your reply! I think I will choose the Cabotin



I don't think you'll be sorry, it's a beautifully constructed handbag and has a very classic look.


----------



## memo

Here are photos of my Moynat Limousine.  I was a fan of Hermes Victoria II until I saw the Limousine, it's smaller and because of the leather lining holds it shape.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

memo said:


> Here are photos of my Moynat Limousine.  I was a fan of Hermes Victoria II until I saw the Limousine, it's smaller and because of the leather lining holds it shape.



*memo*, what a beautiful bag, love the color and the shape. It merits serious consideration!


----------



## memo

Thank you, I'm going to Paris next month and can hardly wait to visit the boutique again.  And I echo everyone's comments about the quality of their customer service; they are very helpful and accommodating.


----------



## error703

memo said:


> Here are photos of my Moynat Limousine.  I was a fan of Hermes Victoria II until I saw the Limousine, it's smaller and because of the leather lining holds it shape.



really love your limousine...
do you mind informing the location the price? thanks!!


----------



## memo

error703 said:


> really love your limousine...
> do you mind informing the location the price? thanks!!


It was 2,500 Euros, with the VAT refund amounted to around $3,000 US.


----------



## Handbag1234

I visited the shop recently and was very impressed


----------



## stabs

My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;


----------



## BovinaRabbit

stabs said:


> My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
> Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2638541
> View attachment 2638542
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;




So beautiful!  Congratulations. I hope to someday visit the store in Paris. I think owning a Moynat is an HG for me. 

When you can, would you mind providing some modeling shots?  I love the color. *drool*


----------



## Mariapia

Wonderful Réjane!
Moynat is great craftmanship and wonderful quality.


----------



## Malunggay

I was aiming for the Victoria as well but this looks so much better. May i please know if you can comfortably wear it over your shoulder? Thanks so much!


----------



## memo

Malunggay said:


> I was aiming for the Victoria as well but this looks so much better. May i please know if you can comfortably wear it over your shoulder? Thanks so much!



It doesn't squish as much as the Victoria does but the curved top would make it easier to wear on your shoulder if you're slender (which I'm not).


----------



## memo

stabs said:


> My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
> Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;
> 
> That is such a lovely bag.  Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## papertiger

memo said:


> Here are photos of my Moynat Limousine.  I was a fan of Hermes Victoria II until I saw the Limousine, it's smaller and because of the leather lining holds it shape.



I see the resemblance, I like Vic too but the Limousine looks so much more robust. HUGE congratulations to you 



stabs said:


> My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
> Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2638541
> View attachment 2638542
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;



OMG, you must be totally thrilled, the proportions of this bag are perfect, congratulations


----------



## stabs

BovinaRabbit said:


> So beautiful!  Congratulations. I hope to someday visit the store in Paris. I think owning a Moynat is an HG for me.
> 
> When you can, would you mind providing some modeling shots?  I love the color. *drool*




@BovinaRabbit I considered getting the bag online and have it shipped to my country but then I would miss the whole experience of seeing their well crafted bags. The staff were very helpful and took time to share about the company's history and their products. Will post pics soon. Hope you find your HG soon &#128522;



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;


----------



## stabs

memo said:


> stabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
> Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;
> 
> That is such a lovely bag.  Thanks for posting your photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @memo! Huge congrats to your Limousine &#128525; enjoy wearing it &#128522;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;
Click to expand...


----------



## stabs

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful Réjane!
> Moynat is great craftmanship and wonderful quality.




Thanks @Mariapia 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;


----------



## symmetry

Hello! Does anyone know how much the rivage tote costs? I've read all the pages of this thread already, heeehee.


----------



## hcrazy8

symmetry said:


> Hello! Does anyone know how much the rivage tote costs? I've read all the pages of this thread already, heeehee.




790euro


----------



## symmetry

hcrazy8 said:


> 790euro




Thank you!


----------



## balleo

Hi,

My sister will be visiting London soon, does anyone know how much the Rejane and Petite Rejane costs in the London store (in pounds)? Thanks


----------



## LxTxNx

Can't wait until my trip next month to go in the store this time. Lady august I just saw a beautiful Pauline bag on display and took a picture of it. Then that was that and left Paris. Now I can't wait to go back and actually go inside.


----------



## isabelangel

Does anyone owns a Regane? Would you consider the Regane or Petite Regane? And how about the colours? The website is kinda low key in providing information =(


----------



## anonserg

isabelangel said:


> Does anyone owns a Regane? Would you consider the Regane or Petite Regane? And how about the colours? The website is kinda low key in providing information =(


You can email them at contact@moynat.com (even if its just to ask with no intent to purchase). They will be more than happy to share info on size, color and sample photos.
Thats the beauty of real luxury they provide customised service even online!


----------



## memo

isabelangel said:


> Does anyone owns a Regane? Would you consider the Regane or Petite Regane? And how about the colours? The website is kinda low key in providing information =(



I tried both when I was in Paris in June and chose the regular size Rejane because it seemed the most appropriate size for me and my "stuff".  I will post photos in the next week.  

My friend bought a Rejane clutch and another friend bought the Pauline.  All are fantastic bags and so unique and beautifully made.  After being introduced to Moynat I realized that I much prefer the Moynat bags compared to Hermes for so many reasons.


----------



## isabelangel

memo said:


> I tried both when I was in Paris in June and chose the regular size Rejane because it seemed the most appropriate size for me and my "stuff".  I will post photos in the next week.
> 
> My friend bought a Rejane clutch and another friend bought the Pauline.  All are fantastic bags and so unique and beautifully made.  After being introduced to Moynat I realized that I much prefer the Moynat bags compared to Hermes for so many reasons.


Thanks for the recommendations )))))

memo, yes!!!! please post photos for our pleasurable viewing. I agree with you, after I know Moynat... I prefer it more than the other brands (LV, Dior, Chanel, Hermes...) I want to have 1 too =P


----------



## mrclt

Hi Guys,

Just received some pricing information on a couple of products.

1. Vitesse card holder - 270 (225 excl. French VAT)

2. Men's Poursuite Messenger - 2950 (2458.33 excl. French VAT)

Hope this comes in handy for someone  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## galex101404

For those of you with the réjane, how are you enjoying it?

Is the Petite or regular réjane closest to the size of a 32cm Kelly?

Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

memo said:


> I tried both when I was in Paris in June and chose the regular size Rejane because it seemed the most appropriate size for me and my "stuff".  I will post photos in the next week.
> 
> My friend bought a Rejane clutch and another friend bought the Pauline.  All are fantastic bags and so unique and beautifully made.  After being introduced to Moynat I realized that I much prefer the Moynat bags compared to Hermes for so many reasons.



*memo*, would love to see a pic of your Rejane and the clutch sounds wonderful. I will probably email Moynat for pics, too. Thanks!


----------



## Noni_88

Hi all, I discovered this brand last year but did not have a chance to see it in person. So few months ago when I got a chance to study in London, I went to mount street and bought a few bags. 

I have to say, the service was superb. The lady was very nice and she told me the history of the brand, took me for a tour around the store and I went home with a rejane, a quattro and a pauline. 

Quality wise? Excellent! 

I have been using my quattro almost every day to go to campus. It survived the tube during rush hours, rain (it's been raining in London for the past few days), being squeezed and pushed to fit into my locker and carrying my humongous folder. Still smooth with no scruffs around the edges. 

Next on my wishlist are the petite pauline and tango.


----------



## Mariapia

Noni_88 said:


> Hi all, I discovered this brand last year but did not have a chance to see it in person. So few months ago when I got a chance to study in London, I went to mount street and bought a few bags.
> 
> I have to say, the service was superb. The lady was very nice and she told me the history of the brand, took me for a tour around the store and I went home with a rejane, a quattro and a pauline.
> 
> Quality wise? Excellent!
> 
> I have been using my quattro almost every day to go to campus. It survived the tube during rush hours, rain (it's been raining in London for the past few days), being squeezed and pushed to fit into my locker and carrying my humongous folder. Still smooth with no scruffs around the edges.
> 
> Next on my wishlist are the petite pauline and tango.




Lucky girl! Congrats on all your lovely bags! Moynat is a wonderful brand.


----------



## hcrazy8

galex101404 said:


> For those of you with the réjane, how are you enjoying it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Petite or regular réjane closest to the size of a 32cm Kelly?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help!




Love the bag. Closer to the Kelly32. Bought the RÉJANE as it can fit my Kelly wallet comfortably.

PETITE RÉJANE
Dimensions: 26 x 18,5 x 10 cm.

RÉJANE
Dimensions: 30 x 20,5 x 14 cm.


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi all, 

I am interestes to buy moynat pauline. Really in love! Questions for all of you who has ordered and shipped Moynat purchases to the US - how much customs duties did you pay for? 

I'm afraid duties will cost a lot  

Thanks!


----------



## anonserg

Newly introduced Mini Rejane in a new leather 'boxcalf' akin to Swift leather of Hermes.




Photo source: MOYNAT Official Facebook

As seen on Natalia Vodianova after Christian Dior Spring Summer 2015 show:



Photo source: MOYNAT Official Facebook

The bag is now available on custom order.
PS: I love how Moynat jumped in and join the 'mini bags' bandwagon similar to mini Peekaboo, mini Lady Dior, mini Kelly etc. The Mini Rejane looks really cute yet clean and structured.


----------



## gingincat

stabs said:


> My first Moynat! Petite Réjane in Sky blue. Was fortunate to visit their boutique in Paris.
> Thrilled to share this with you all &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2638541
> View attachment 2638542
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app&#128091;


Hi Stabs, congrads on getting such a lovely colour! 
Would anyone who's lucky to have gotten a Rejane be able to post some modelling pics when you're free please?? I've been in a dilemma between the regular Rejane versus the petite Rejane as there're no boutiques for me to try them on from where I come from   TQIA!


----------



## memo

gingincat said:


> Hi Stabs, congrads on getting such a lovely colour!
> Would anyone who's lucky to have gotten a Rejane be able to post some modelling pics when you're free please?? I've been in a dilemma between the regular Rejane versus the petite Rejane as there're no boutiques for me to try them on from where I come from   TQIA!




Pardon the casual clothes, here is me modeling my Rejane and a couple of close ups of the bag:


----------



## memo

Here are some photos from the Moynat boutique taken in June 2014.  The first one shows all three Rejanes, the regular size which I have, the petit and the clutch.  The second photos shows (from top to bottom) the Cabotin, Rejane, Limosine


----------



## memo

And finally, a photo of a 35 Birkin and the regular size Pauline for comparison.  The Pauline can easily be carried on the shoulder.


----------



## gingincat

Thanks so much Memo! What blue is your Rejane? It's really nice.  
Do you find your regular Rejane jutting out when you shoulder carry it? Its depth is 14 cm while the Kelly 28/32 is 12cm.  The next option will be the petite rejane which is 10cm in depth, but it seems much smaller in terms of the things it can possibly carry &#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

memo said:


> Pardon the casual clothes, here is me modeling my Rejane and a couple of close ups of the bag:



Such a GORGEOUS Rejane! The only bags that would tempt me away from H


----------



## marthac0530

Hi Ladies,

I am interested in buying a Moynat bag and was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions for me....

1. Is it possible to buy the bag online/via phone (Paris store as they do not have the style I want in NY)?

2. Will I be able to avail of the VAT refund even if I purchase the bag online or via phone?

3. Will i be charged tax if I have the bag shipped to the US?

Hope someone can help me out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marthac0530

Couture-Hag said:


> It's cheaper to buy via phone (call Moynat boutique in paris) and have it shipped in the US than buying it in Paris even after the 12% tax refund
> 
> Here are updated prices if bought in Paris:
> 
> The Quattro is 990 EUR with VAT
> The Cabas Initial 35 cm is 690 EUR with VAT
> The Cabas Initial 40 cm is 790 EUR with VAT
> Tax refund at the airport is 12%
> 
> Personalization is 200 EUR for 2 initials, we have several options for the fonts.
> 
> Shipped to USA:
> Quattro Initial
> 827,76 EUR and shipping is 25 EUR ie a total of 852,76 EUR.
> You will be required to pay 6% in duties on reception.
> 
> This info is from a Moynat Sales Associate in Paris
> 
> I can;t wait to get my hand on the Quattro, it looks really practical - lightweight and spacious.


Hi...can you let me know how I can order the bag and have it shipped to the US?  Did you have to pay taxes in the US? TIA.


----------



## Misunderstood

You can email contact@moynat.com.  They will be able to answer all your specific questions including shipping and duties.  
Love moynat, i am eyeing the rejane....


----------



## Couture-Hag

marthac0530 said:


> Hi...can you let me know how I can order the bag and have it shipped to the US?  Did you have to pay taxes in the US? TIA.


Hi you can email them at contact@moynat.com or send them a message at facebook, they are very nice and prompt in replying, they will even send you pictures of the model you are interested in so you can choose the color. You can ask for updated 2014 prices, usually, with taxes too if shipped in the USA.  Just ask them for the total cost including taxes. Have fun! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## marthac0530

Couture-Hag said:


> Hi you can email them at contact@moynat.com or send them a message at facebook, they are very nice and prompt in replying, they will even send you pictures of the model you are interested in so you can choose the color. You can ask for updated 2014 prices, usually, with taxes too if shipped in the USA.  Just ask them for the total cost including taxes. Have fun! &#65533;&#65533;




Thank you so much. Did you provide them your credit card details to process payment? Thanks again.


----------



## marthac0530

Misunderstood said:


> You can email contact@moynat.com.  They will be able to answer all your specific questions including shipping and duties.
> Love moynat, i am eyeing the rejane....


Thanks!


----------



## Couture-Hag

marthac0530 said:


> Thank you so much. Did you provide them your credit card details to process payment? Thanks again.



Yes!


----------



## marthac0530

Couture-Hag said:


> Yes!



Thanks again. I sent them an email...waiting for their response


----------



## Misunderstood

marthac0530 said:


> Thanks again. I sent them an email...waiting for their response




Hi, just curious, so did you get a reply from moynat?  They're usually pretty quick to reply.  Don't know why but i'm kind of excited for you to get a moynat...hahaha


----------



## marthac0530

Misunderstood said:


> Hi, just curious, so did you get a reply from moynat?  They're usually pretty quick to reply.  Don't know why but i'm kind of excited for you to get a moynat...hahaha


I did. They were very helpful. Have not ordered though as I purchased a Givenchy Antigona bag instead.  Moynat is still on my bucket list though and I hope to get one soon.

Fy to all..... shipping to US is &#8364;35 for a Canvas bag and &#8364;60 for a leather bag.  You will have to pay 9% tax in the US.  If you purchase a bag, they deduct about 17% VAT.  Pretty reasonable deal if you ask me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

marthac0530 said:


> I did. They were very helpful. Have not ordered though as I purchased a Givenchy Antigona bag instead.  Moynat is still on my bucket list though and I hope to get one soon.
> 
> *Fy to all..... shipping to US is 35 for a Canvas bag and 60 for a leather bag.  You will have to pay 9% tax in the US.  If you purchase a bag, they deduct about 17% VAT.  Pretty reasonable deal if you ask me.*



Thanks for the shipping, VAT and tax information, *martha*. Love the Givenchy Antigona bag, too. My eldest DD just bought one in grey that is gorgeous. Which color did you get? 

Moynat is definitely on my watch list, along with the Delvaux Brillant MM.


----------



## marthac0530

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the shipping, VAT and tax information, *martha*. Love the Givenchy Antigona bag, too. My eldest DD just bought one in grey that is gorgeous. Which color did you get?
> 
> Moynat is definitely on my watch list, along with the Delvaux Brillant MM.



I got a tri-color antigona (shades of brown) in small size.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

marthac0530 said:


> I got a tri-color antigona (shades of brown) in small size.



Sounds beautiful, *martha*!


----------



## panthere55

Ok I just found this thread and am intrigued by this brand! So if I live in US, my choice is only to buy from paris correct? By emailing boutique or just customer support? I can't seem to choose between rejane and Pauline! Anyone has any preference?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Ok I just found this thread and am intrigued by this brand! So if I live in US, my choice is only to buy from paris correct? By emailing boutique or just customer support? I can't seem to choose between rejane and Pauline! Anyone has any preference?



*panthere*, I am loving the Pauline!


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *panthere*, I am loving the Pauline!



Good to see another H fan here! Which size Pauline? I kinda like mini, is it too small?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Good to see another H fan here! Which size Pauline? I kinda like mini, is it too small?



Yes, the mini ~ PETITE PAULINE
Semi-soft city bags in Taurillon Gex leather. Perle calfskin lining.
Dimensions: 29 x 18 x 15 cm.
Love it in the soft pink and would like to see what other colors they have available. 
The City bag in mat crocodile Porosus leather in pink is my very favorite!

I am also in love with the Delvaux Brillant MM, but think that I like the Pauline better.
The Delvaux is rapidly gaining celeb status although still under the radar.

Both bags have excellent workmanship and are very beautiful ~ qualities that are important to me.


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, the mini ~ PETITE PAULINE
> Semi-soft city bags in Taurillon Gex leather. Perle calfskin lining.
> Dimensions: 29 x 18 x 15 cm.
> Love it in the soft pink and would like to see what other colors they have available.
> The City bag in mat crocodile Porosus leather in pink is my very favorite!
> 
> I am also in love with the Delvaux Brillant MM, but think that I like the Pauline better.
> The Delvaux is rapidly gaining celeb status although still under the radar.
> 
> Both bags have excellent workmanship and are very beautiful ~ qualities that are important to me.




I called dover market but only had dark colors except for a red. They told me no on special orders even though I heard otherwise. So confused. And no reply through moynat company as well...hmmm...


I am interested in delvaux as well, but they are available in box/swift leather only right? I would scratch that in a second!


----------



## Mariapia

panthere55 said:


> I called dover market but only had dark colors except for a red. They told me no on special orders even though I heard otherwise. So confused. And no reply through moynat company as well...hmmm...
> 
> 
> I am interested in delvaux as well, but they are available in box/swift leather only right? I would scratch that in a second!


 
Don't worry, Panthere, In France November 11th is a holiday, thinking that yesterday was Monday and CS people might have taken the day off, it's not surprising they didn't reply. 
But they will.


----------



## memo

panthere55 said:


> Ok I just found this thread and am intrigued by this brand! So if I live in US, my choice is only to buy from paris correct? By emailing boutique or just customer support? I can't seem to choose between rejane and Pauline! Anyone has any preference?



Moynat also has a London store now.  

The Rejane is more formal IMO and the Pauline more casual.  The Pauline is definitely more roomy.  Look in my earlier posts of a photos of a Birkin and Pauline side by side.  I purchased the Rejane last June in Paris and am now saving up for a Pauline.  I have had several Hermes bags but find that I prefer the Moynat.


----------



## cfc

memo said:


> Moynat also has a London store now.
> 
> The Rejane is more formal IMO and the Pauline more casual.  The Pauline is definitely more roomy.  Look in my earlier posts of a photos of a Birkin and Pauline side by side.  I purchased the Rejane last June in Paris and am now saving up for a Pauline.  I have had several Hermes bags but find that I prefer the Moynat.


Hi Memo! I love your purse. It's been awhile now since you acquired your Moynat...how is it so far, based on holding its shape and the quality of the leather?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have a question about Moynat bags ~ do they EVER make them with GHW? Was looking online and they all seem to have PHW. It's a deal-breaker for me, unfortunately.


----------



## memo

cfc said:


> Hi Memo! I love your purse. It's been awhile now since you acquired your Moynat...how is it so far, based on holding its shape and the quality of the leather?




Thank you, I don't carry them every day because I have a very casual life but so far they are holding up well.  

Vigee, I have only seen silver hardware.  That would be a good question to ask them.


----------



## simplepurse

hopes420 said:


> Saw Moynat's pop-up store in Tokyo...The bags are wonderful and I wanted to bring home a petite Rejane bag. The price in Tokyo is around 508,000yen (about 3500Euro), should I order them through email or just buy them here in Tokyo??




Hello , may i ask where is the store location in tokyo, also is there a store in osaka? Thanks .


----------



## Mariapia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have a question about Moynat bags ~ do they EVER make them with GHW? Was looking online and they all seem to have PHW. It's a deal-breaker for me, unfortunately.




Hi Vigee! I have just called Moynat boutique in Paris for you and asked them if they make bags with GHW. 
In fact, no.... They only have bags with PHW. 
This might change in the future, the lady said, but when she could not say....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mariapia said:


> Hi Vigee! I have just called Moynat boutique in Paris for you and asked them if they make bags with GHW.
> In fact, no.... They only have bags with PHW.
> This might change in the future, the lady said, but when she could not say....


*
Mariapia*, thanks so much for asking Moynat about GHW. Let's hope this does change in the future!


----------



## glamourbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> Mariapia*, thanks so much for asking Moynat about GHW. Let's hope this does change in the future!



Vigee I have conversed  by way of email with Paris. I believe if you buy off shelf it is always silver hardware BUUUTTT If you are considering special ordering a bag (which really isnt any costlier), ghw is a possibility IF the crafts person agrees to the combination. (Lots like h huh?)

I asked about the Pauline and my current love the Rejane (as I am in Paris in spring 2015 I wanted to update myself on the pricing too). I have attached hereto a portion of the response I received from Moynat Paris.

_*"The Bougainvillea is a permanent colour for the Petite Pauline yes, however since the production is very small it happens that sometime we do not have it in the Boutique. 

The Petite Pauline is today available in Saffron Yellow which is a limited edition colour but we no longer have it in Light Olive Green. 

The hardware are always silver but it is posisble to ask for gold hardware as long as the artistic director agrees with it. 

The Réjane bag is 3 700  (VAT included, 3 083.33  without French VAT) and the Petite Réjane is 3 400  (VAT included, 2 833.33  without French VAT)." *_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> Vigee I have conversed  by way of email with Paris. I believe if you buy off shelf it is always silver hardware BUUUTTT If you are considering special ordering a bag (which really isnt any costlier), ghw is a possibility IF the crafts person agrees to the combination. (Lots like h huh?)
> 
> I asked about the Pauline and my current love the Rejane (as I am in Paris in spring 2015 I wanted to update myself on the pricing too). I have attached hereto a portion of the response I received from Moynat Paris.
> 
> _*"The Bougainvillea is a permanent colour for the Petite Pauline yes, however since the production is very small it happens that sometime we do not have it in the Boutique.
> 
> The Petite Pauline is today available in Saffron Yellow which is a limited edition colour but we no longer have it in Light Olive Green.
> 
> The hardware are always silver but it is posisble to ask for gold hardware as long as the artistic director agrees with it.
> 
> The Réjane bag is 3 700  (VAT included, 3 083.33  without French VAT) and the Petite Réjane is 3 400  (VAT included, 2 833.33  without French VAT)." *_



*glamourbag*, this is very helpful, thanks. I am loving the Pauline and the Rejane, too. Now that I know that GHW is an option, will consider them quite seriously. Lucky you to be in Paris during Spring 2015, I am aiming for July 2015 but nothing is definite yet.


----------



## jacyh

Hi ladies,

I just went to the Moynat store in *London*, and thought I should give you a quick price reference.

The *Petite Pauline* is £*2480*, and the *Petite Réjane* is *£3120*.  

Still cheaper in Paris, no?

Aaaannddd for height reference, I am 5'3" (5'2.5" in truth, but please just give me that extra .5"), and the petite bags are the only ones that don't make me look like a hobbit (the fiancé's words, not mine)


----------



## memo

jacyh said:


> Hi ladies,
> Aaaannddd for height reference, I am 5'3" (5'2.5" in truth, but please just give me that extra .5"), and the petite bags are the only ones that don't make me look like a hobbit (the fiancé's words, not mine)



I think the Petite Rejane looks perfect for you.


----------



## bibitje

Dear Ladies,
I can't decide what to get&#128513; i am thinking of getting petitie Rejane in Bordeaux or  vintage kelly sellier 32 box leather in green with red lining.
I actually have one Kelly already in navy blue but it is in size 35.
I really love Moynat ! The only thing is that i always had Hermes bags and although i want Moynat i always end up changing my mind in the end&#128522;
what do you think i should do?


----------



## Mariapia

bibitje said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I can't decide what to get&#128513; i am thinking of getting petitie Rejane in Bordeaux or  vintage kelly sellier 32 box leather in green with red lining.
> 
> I actually have one Kelly already in navy blue but it is in size 35.
> 
> I really love Moynat ! The only thing is that i always had Hermes bags and although i want Moynat i always end up changing my mind in the end&#128522;
> 
> what do you think i should do?




I perfectly understand why you find it difficult to make a decision, bibitje.
Both bags are gorgeous. 
The Vintage Kelly you are talking about is hard to find. 
The Moynat is going to be around for quite a long time....
Maybe the Kelly first...&#128521;


----------



## bibitje

Thank you Mariapia for you advise&#128522; i always seem to struggle with the thought of buying a vintage bag that obviously isn't perfect and Will need some small restoration&#128522;
I am not prepared to wait for a long time to buy a new Kelly at Hermes that is why i prefer second hand but this time i also wanten to get a feeling of getting a new bag without any faults&#128522;
I have never seen a bag of Moynat in person and also never felt the leather so it is very hard for me to have any kind of comparison.
The only thing i know is that it is simillar to Hermes quality and very Well made. 
I think all Hermes fans out there Will understand&#128522;
Have you seen Moynat in person and would you say that there is a big difference of quality between Hermes and Moynat?


----------



## Mariapia

bibitje said:


> Thank you Mariapia for you advise&#128522; i always seem to struggle with the thought of buying a vintage bag that obviously isn't perfect and Will need some small restoration&#128522;
> 
> I am not prepared to wait for a long time to buy a new Kelly at Hermes that is why i prefer second hand but this time i also wanten to get a feeling of getting a new bag without any faults&#128522;
> 
> I have never seen a bag of Moynat in person and also never felt the leather so it is very hard for me to have any kind of comparison.
> 
> The only thing i know is that it is simillar to Hermes quality and very Well made.
> 
> I think all Hermes fans out there Will understand&#128522;
> 
> Have you seen Moynat in person and would you say that there is a big difference of quality between Hermes and Moynat?




No,  I haven't seen Moynat in person, bibitje, but a friend of mine went to Moynat boutique in Paris then she went to Hermès FSH because she wanted to see If there was a difference in quality between the two brands.
She told me the quality is the same and I believe her because she is a specialist in bags.
She also said that the SA at Moynat spent a long time with her, explaining everything about the models, the way they are hand made etc.
My friend loved the Rejane and the Pauline especially....&#128512;


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Hi all,

I would like to buy the large (40cm) Cabas Initial in Sepia for my wife; does anyone here have one, or can comment on its durability or how much weight it can comfortably carry? I got her an FLP medium Daily Battle earlier this year so I thought I'd go bigger this time  she says the Daily Battle handles feel especially sturdy and I can see from the pictures that the Cabas Initial handles are done a bit differently?

Thanks! :santawave:


----------



## MrGoyard

I'm in love with the Cabas Quattro, but I am not a fond of the four handles. Is there a version with only the two larger handles, that would be perfect! 
And does anyone know the prices of the Cabas Quattro and monogramming?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagnut1

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to buy the large (40cm) Cabas Initial in Sepia for my wife; does anyone here have one, or can comment on its durability or how much weight it can comfortably carry? I got her an FLP medium Daily Battle earlier this year so I thought I'd go bigger this time  she says the Daily Battle handles feel especially sturdy and I can see from the pictures that the Cabas Initial handles are done a bit differently?
> 
> Thanks! :santawave:


I have the large Cabas and love it.  It is very lightweight and sturdy - I would say that how much it will hold is dependent on how much your wife is willing to carry on her shoulder.  The bag by itself weighs 17 ounces.

It's the same size/capacity as the LV GM Neverfull but the handles are wider and more comfortable - it doesn't dig in on the shoulder like the Neverfull handles when the bag is full.


----------



## bagnut1

MrVuitton said:


> I'm in love with the Cabas Quattro, but I am not a fond of the four handles. Is there a version with only the two larger handles, that would be perfect!
> And does anyone know the prices of the Cabas Quattro and monogramming?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't believe they make it with only the 2 small handles but you could always custom order it.

I paid &#8364;990 last year for the initial canvas version, and the painting was another &#8364;200.


----------



## avivacouture

Just ordered! &#128525;


----------



## doves75

avivacouture said:


> Just ordered! &#128525;
> View attachment 2834698




The color is so beautiful!! Congrats and post pic when you get it. &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Luvbolide

This bag is the perfect size for you - it looks great!!  Hope you are enjoying it, it is beautiful!


----------



## Luvbolide

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## avivacouture

doves75 said:


> The color is so beautiful!! Congrats and post pic when you get it. &#128149;&#128149;




Will do, hopefully by the end of this week!


----------



## toyotacamly

avivacouture said:


> Just ordered! &#128525;
> View attachment 2834698



OMG I am in LOOOVE! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## toyotacamly

Joining on this thread b/c I LOVE Moynat - the whole brand, the story behind it, quality and their SAs are SO NICE and informative. The London flagship store is fantastic - highly recommend Monique. 

Still trying to decide which bag will be my Christmas present to myself - the Tango or Ballerine...


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

bagnut1 said:


> I have the large Cabas and love it.  It is very lightweight and sturdy - I would say that how much it will hold is dependent on how much your wife is willing to carry on her shoulder.  The bag by itself weighs 17 ounces.
> 
> It's the same size/capacity as the LV GM Neverfull but the handles are wider and more comfortable - it doesn't dig in on the shoulder like the Neverfull handles when the bag is full.



Great, thank you!


----------



## avivacouture

toyotacamly said:


> OMG I am in LOOOVE! That color is gorgeous!




Fingers crossed, I hope the actual colours are as good as the photo!  &#128540;


----------



## Crocodiva

toyotacamly said:


> Joining on this thread b/c I LOVE Moynat - the whole brand, the story behind it, quality and their SAs are SO NICE and informative. The London flagship store is fantastic - highly recommend Monique.
> 
> Still trying to decide which bag will be my Christmas present to myself - the Tango or Ballerine...




Love the Ballerine they even made me a shoulder strap and I actually got the older version just before they started the new one!


----------



## MrGoyard

bagnut1 said:


> I don't believe they make it with only the 2 small handles but you could always custom order it.
> 
> I paid 990 last year for the initial canvas version, and the painting was another 200.


 Many thanks for the information! How is the quality? =)


----------



## toyotacamly

Crocodiva said:


> Love the Ballerine they even made me a shoulder strap and I actually got the older version just before they started the new one!



Oh I would love to see a pic! Did they change the design much? And good to know you can get a strap. That was the one thing I wish it had. Oh the possibilities.

I also love how moynat can paint anything onto your bag for you. I wouldn't do it on the ballerine because it is so classic looking but I love it on their totes


----------



## toyotacamly

One thing to add about the Cabas, the large and small handle on the same side can weave into each other to make it like a regualr tote with only two handles... And then the SA showed me that you can weave opposite side small and large handles into each other to secure the bag opening. Sorry not sure if that makes sense but I quite liked the concept. 

As for quality, I found it very similar and IMO a bit nicer than Goyard.


----------



## bagnut1

MrVuitton said:


> Many thanks for the information! How is the quality? =)


Quality is EXCELLENT.


----------



## MrGoyard

bagnut1 said:


> Quality is EXCELLENT.


 That's great to hear! Which color combination do you have?
I am personally thinking about the black/metallic combination. =)


----------



## bagnut1

MrVuitton said:


> That's great to hear! Which color combination do you have?
> I am personally thinking about the black/metallic combination. =)


I have the Quattro in the black/metallic grey canvas and the large Cabas in blue/blue canvas.

LOVE both.


----------



## bibitje

avivacouture said:


> Just ordered! &#128525;
> View attachment 2834698



Congratulations&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; love the colour

I am getting petite rejane in bordeau&#128522;


----------



## MrGoyard

bagnut1 said:


> I have the Quattro in the black/metallic grey canvas and the large Cabas in blue/blue canvas.
> 
> LOVE both.


 Wow, that's amazing! Which bag do you prefer, the Cabas or the Quattro?
Sorry for all the questions, but it's so hard to find Moynat info!


----------



## Mariapia

bibitje said:


> Congratulations&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting petite rejane in bordeau&#128522;




Congratulations, bibitje! Can't wait for your reveal!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

avivacouture said:


> Just ordered! &#128525;
> View attachment 2834698




Beautiful bag, avivacouture!&#128077;


----------



## bagnut1

MrVuitton said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Which bag do you prefer, the Cabas or the Quattro?
> Sorry for all the questions, but it's so hard to find Moynat info!


It depends on what I'm carrying. The Quattro holds less but is very versatile because of the two sets of handles. I usually also carry a purse with it. The cabas is larger but the handles are rather long to carry it by hand comfortably. 

If I had to pick only one I would choose the Quattro.


----------



## avivacouture

bibitje said:


> Congratulations&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting petite rejane in bordeau&#128522;




Good choice!! I love the bordeaux colour too! &#128077;


----------



## avivacouture

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, avivacouture!&#128077;




Thanks, Mariapia! &#128522;


----------



## devilishlygreat

Hi! I am thinking of getting a Pauline, not sure yet about the size. I'm debating between the petite one (29cm) or the PM one (35cm). I'm just wondering how much stuff can you fit in either of the bag.

Also, do I have to worry about color transfer and water marks on the leather?

Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

devilishlygreat said:


> Hi! I am thinking of getting a Pauline, not sure yet about the size. I'm debating between the petite one (29cm) or the PM one (35cm). I'm just wondering how much stuff can you fit in either of the bag.
> 
> Also, do I have to worry about color transfer and water marks on the leather?
> 
> Thank you!


I have the 35 - it holds my Prada purse organizer and slender makeup pouch with a bit of room left over for gloves or another pouch.  An iPad mini will fit as well.  My small wallet/card case goes in the inside zipper pocket.  The 2 slide-in pockets can hold an iPhone 5 but not my 6+.

IMO the smaller one would be too small for a day bag.

No issues with color transfer.


----------



## devilishlygreat

bagnut1 said:


> I have the 35 - it holds my Prada purse organizer and slender makeup pouch with a bit of room left over for gloves or another pouch.  An iPad mini will fit as well.  My small wallet/card case goes in the inside zipper pocket.  The 2 slide-in pockets can hold an iPhone 5 but not my 6+.
> 
> IMO the smaller one would be too small for a day bag.
> 
> No issues with color transfer.




Thank you so much! This is really helpful. I guess I'm going with the 35 then.


----------



## bagaholic29

Anybody has the contact info for Moynat Trunkshow at Galeries Lafayette? email or telephone number? Thanks.


----------



## pointie

This thread is whetting my appetite for a Moynat acquisition.  perfect timing... going to London in April, and certain friends have made noise about buying some of my bags off of me.

Any problems with the trim on the Cabas Initial?  I have seen Goyards crack and peel in that area.


----------



## lesAdrets

bagaholic29 said:


> Anybody has the contact info for Moynat Trunkshow at Galeries Lafayette? email or telephone number? Thanks.



I don't believe that trunk show is there anymore. You can contact the Rue Saint Honoré boutique at +33 (0)1 47 03 83 90 or email contact@moynat.com. Hope that helps


----------



## bagnut1

pointie said:


> This thread is whetting my appetite for a Moynat acquisition.  perfect timing... going to London in April, and certain friends have made noise about buying some of my bags off of me.
> 
> Any problems with the trim on the Cabas Initial?  I have seen Goyards crack and peel in that area.




I haven't had any problems with either of my Moynat initial totes. I also have a Goyard dog tote that is experiencing cracking with the edge painting on the handles, but it is older and gets more use than the Moynats. In any case both will repair if needed.


----------



## pointie

bagnut1 said:


> I haven't had any problems with either of my Moynat initial totes. I also have a Goyard dog tote that is experiencing cracking with the edge painting on the handles, but it is older and gets more use than the Moynats. In any case both will repair if needed.




Thank you for that! I'm going to London in April and hope to get myself a birthday present then. Woohoo!


----------



## panthere55

avivacouture said:


> Just ordered! &#128525;
> View attachment 2834698


 
I love this color! What is the name of it?


----------



## Crocodiva

toyotacamly said:


> oh i would love to see a pic! Did they change the design much? And good to know you can get a strap. That was the one thing i wish it had. Oh the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I also love how moynat can paint anything onto your bag for you. I wouldn't do it on the ballerine because it is so classic looking but i love it on their totes


----------



## the_lvlady

I have been a long time Goyard fan and decided to try out the Moynat tote. I have to say I love it! Presenting my new medium cabas initiale in sepia/taupe! &#128525;


----------



## memo

the_lvlady said:


> I have been a long time Goyard fan and decided to try out the Moynat tote. I have to say I love it! Presenting my new medium cabas initiale in sepia/taupe! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2888355




I have the same one in that color and love it.


----------



## the_lvlady

memo said:


> I have the same one in that color and love it.




I used it for the first time yesterday and I love it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## toyotacamly

Crocodiva said:


> View attachment 2888054


beautiful!! I love it with the strap


----------



## Aelfaerie

I'm thinking of getting a Rejane in Bordeaux sometime this year, before another potential price hike. Is it cheaper to ship it to NY from Paris or just go to the Dover Street location? Especially with the Euro dropping in relation to the dollar, but I like being able to see my bags before purchasing..


----------



## Sunset Blvd

jacyh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just went to the Moynat store in *London*, and thought I should give you a quick price reference.
> 
> The *Petite Pauline* is £*2480*, and the *Petite Réjane* is *£3120*.
> 
> Still cheaper in Paris, no?
> 
> Aaaannddd for height reference, I am 5'3" (5'2.5" in truth, but please just give me that extra .5"), and the petite bags are the only ones that don't make me look like a hobbit (the fiancé's words, not mine)




Thanks for this photo because I'm about your height. The petite rejane is    perfect on you. Such a lovely bag. It also comes with a strap, right?


----------



## seton

Guess you never know where moynat shows up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMuk-Q3oFU


----------



## bagnut1

seton said:


> Guess you never know where moynat shows up
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMuk-Q3oFU


I so, so, so do not get the styling of the collaboration.  I was in the Paris store a few days after PW made his first visit and apparently it was love at first sight on both sides.  As I recall he initially bought ready made and SO's for travel size Paulines (one is in the video).  I understand Moynat embracing the celebrity aspect of his enthusiasm for the brand but the train bags have _nothing_ to do with any of Moynat's other bags, and IMO and look kitchy and cheap.  But I haven't actually held one so maybe it's stunning in person.  

Even so, to me it's a total branding and styling disconnect from the rest of the line.


----------



## hhong001

Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.


----------



## Mariapia

hhong001 said:


> Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.




Beautiful bag, hhong! [emoji7]


----------



## the_lvlady

hhong001 said:


> Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.




Love it! [emoji7] Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## memo

hhong001 said:


> Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.




I love the color!


----------



## hhong001

memo said:


> I love the color!





the_lvlady said:


> Love it! [emoji7] Enjoy your new beauty!





Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, hhong! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hhong001 said:


> Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.



Love this bag, *hhong.* Congrats on your fabulous new addition.


----------



## Aelfaerie

hhong001 said:


> Here is the new addition!  The strap is very comfortable.



Beautiful bag! Compared to say, the LV Neverfull, does it fit more or less stuff? And is it easier to carry?


----------



## hhong001

Aelfaerie said:


> Beautiful bag! Compared to say, the LV Neverfull, does it fit more or less stuff? And is it easier to carry?



I don't own the Neverfull and so can't really compare.  But these are the dimensions. They have 3 sizes:

30 cm, 35 cm and 40 cm.

My bag is large (40cm).  I had my 15in laptop in there and it fits fine.  The straps do not dig in and it is very lightweight. Overall it is easy to carry.


----------



## pointie

In advance of my trip to London, I emailed the Mount Street boutique for prices -- I would love a Pauline but am going to start my affair with Moynat on a modest scale, with a Cabas.  Anyway, here's some price info for everyone:

The cabas initial are £540, £630, £720
The cabas Quattro are £910 for both sizes
The new holdall clutch is £1770

The VAT refund that you will be given on your exit from the UK will be around 12%


----------



## jam30

Hi! I was wondering if Moynat also has a date code or serial number inside the bag?  TIA!


----------



## memo

jam30 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if Moynat also has a date code or serial number inside the bag?  TIA!




I've looked at the inside of my Rejane and do not see any numbers.  Just the Moynat Made in Paris stamp.


----------



## pointie

A few pictures from my visit to Moynat London. The SAs are lovely and gracious, especially Danielle.


----------



## pointie

More





And my first - a Cabas Initial in the medium size, with my initials hot stamped. Love it!


----------



## papertiger

pointie said:


> More
> View attachment 2957440
> 
> View attachment 2957441
> 
> 
> And my first - a Cabas Initial in the medium size, with my initials hot stamped. Love it!
> View attachment 2957442
> 
> View attachment 2957443
> 
> View attachment 2957444
> 
> View attachment 2957445




Gorgeous, really like the colour, congratulations on your bag 

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Mariapia

pointie said:


> More
> View attachment 2957440
> 
> View attachment 2957441
> 
> 
> And my first - a Cabas Initial in the medium size, with my initials hot stamped. Love it!
> View attachment 2957442
> 
> View attachment 2957443
> 
> View attachment 2957444
> 
> View attachment 2957445




Those Moynat bags are gorgeous!
And your Cabas is a great choice, pointie![emoji7]


----------



## pointie

Mariapia and PaperTiger, thank you!


----------



## Mutiny

My Rejane beauty


----------



## papertiger

Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty



What an absolute blue beauty Mutiny!


----------



## Mariapia

Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty




Wow! Absolutely stunning, Mutiny![emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## pointie

Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty




Beautiful!


----------



## Sig Girl

I am new to Purseforum and fairly new to being obsessed with beautiful handbags - but the bug has bitten! Given your experience with Moynat, would you advise against investing in a Chanel Classic Flap (black caviar) as my first big purchase, and go straight to Moynat?


----------



## Sig Girl

newbiebag said:


> I emailed Moynat and got a reply back within 8 hrs so I'm impressed already. The current price for a Rejane PM is 2750 euro and shipping to USA is 65 euro. So we're talking about $3899.62.
> 
> About the same price for a Chanel bag of this size, but I believe Moynat has better quality. Last time that I was at Chanel, the bag that I wanted had two loose threads. I asked if she had a new one in the back and she didn't so we just cut off the threads and told me to take the ~$4000 bag as is. Not impressed.
> 
> Does the Moynat Rejane look like an expensive tool box/lunch box/doctor bag to you ladies? I wanted it as an alternative to the Hermes Kelly, but something about it looks a little off to me. They only have 1 bag in the store in the oolor that I like so I better decide soon.


I just purchased a medium double flap caviar in black (my first Chanel), and I just joined Purseforum today. While considering this Chanel bag, I was also reading about Moynat and now after reading this forum, I'm feeling a bit of regret. There is time to take the Classic Chanel bag back...In your view, is the quality and "stealth luxury" superior to Chanel?


----------



## memo

Sig Girl said:


> I just purchased a medium double flap caviar in black (my first Chanel), and I just joined Purseforum today. While considering this Chanel bag, I was also reading about Moynat and now after reading this forum, I'm feeling a bit of regret. There is time to take the Classic Chanel bag back...In your view, is the quality and "stealth luxury" superior to Chanel?




In my opinion the quality of Moynat bags is comparable to Hermes bags.  Some of the Moynat craftsman once worked for Hermes.  It's still a small company so there is a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## tea4two

memo said:


> In my opinion the quality of Moynat bags is comparable to Hermes bags.  Some of the Moynat craftsman once worked for Hermes.  It's still a small company so there is a lot of attention to detail.




Hi Memo! I would agree; both Moynat and Hermes are hand crafted as opposed to machine made, whereas for brands like LV and Chanel, they are definitely not hand made bags. And in recent times, the quality of these afore mentioned bags are not the same as they were 20 odd years ago; the reason being that they are mass produced to meet the current demand. Moynat and Hermes, on the other hand, have limited production which means better quality control.
Sig Girl: Congrats on scoring your Chanel classic flap! It's such a pretty, timeless style  and I would keep it given the fact that Chanel has crazy price increases every year. Although I have a Moynat (Petit Rejane), Hermes (Kelly) as well as a Chanel medium classic flap, it would be a tough decision to sell any of them since each of them are distinctly different. HTH!


----------



## Sig Girl

Thank you both for your response. I will keep my new Classic flap, enjoy it and definitely consider a Moynat someday!


----------



## amadea88

Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty



This is a stunner


----------



## Mariapia

Sig Girl said:


> Thank you both for your response. I will keep my new Classic flap, enjoy it and definitely consider a Moynat someday!




You are making the right decision, Sig Girl![emoji3]


----------



## itsmegracekho

Hello Everyone! Just wondering if they customize a different color for Cabas Initial? I wanted the white snow, but i want it in medium. This will br my first Moynat bag if ever. TYIA


----------



## Mutiny

Thanks everyone!  Here's another classic beauty ...


----------



## Mariapia

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's another classic beauty ...




Wonderful Pauline, Mutiny![emoji7]


----------



## eiiv

Wow. What color is this? Turqoise? Teal? Nice~~



Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty


----------



## eiiv

Black Beauty indeed! Moynat bags are killer. Gah.



Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's another classic beauty ...


----------



## Mutiny

eiiv said:


> Wow. What color is this? Turqoise? Teal? Nice~~



Thanks, the color is turquoise.


----------



## pointie

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's another classic beauty ...




Wow! Stunning. I need to save up for my next Moynat.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Mutiny said:


> My Rejane beauty



Your Rejane is lovely! Out of curiousity, what does the dustbag look like?


----------



## pointie

Anyone like the Rivage?  I saw this on the Moynat instagram site and am once again tempted.

https://instagram.com/p/1pgVm1DbgI/


----------



## memo

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's another classic beauty ...




Beautiful, I'm hoping the Pauline is my next Moynat bag.


----------



## zhoobag

Does anyone know the prices in Hong Kong?


----------



## kakaisme

It's so pretty. Almost bought one in Paris last year. Still dreaming about it. The craftsmanship is amazing. Service is great too.


----------



## jalapeno

Hi everyone, I just got this as a gift and I'm so sorry but I have no idea about what the color is called. I have to admit I'm no expert with Moynat [emoji16] I must say I'm loving this bag though and it will surely not be my last. Heehee


----------



## Doaneccy

Hi fellow forum mates, I am a huge moynat fan too... One small difference... I am a guy am love their stuff so much.. I am happy to share that I have gotten most of my 'needs' from them. Proud owner of a Quattro (non-reversible); Virage French wallet; Vitesse cardholder; Poursuite bag; and took delivery of my Holdall Portfolio today! Super satisfied and broke too.. Haha..


----------



## pointie

Doaneccy said:


> Hi fellow forum mates, I am a huge moynat fan too... One small difference... I am a guy am love their stuff so much.. I am happy to share that I have gotten most of my 'needs' from them. Proud owner of a Quattro (non-reversible); Virage French wallet; Vitesse cardholder; Poursuite bag; and took delivery of my Holdall Portfolio today! Super satisfied and broke too.. Haha..




Oooh do you have pictures?


----------



## papertiger

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 2977171
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just got this as a gift and I'm so sorry but I have no idea about what the color is called. I have to admit I'm no expert with Moynat [emoji16] I must say I'm loving this bag though and it will surely not be my last. Heehee



 Wow, I love your Pauline, fabulously elegant. What an amazing a generous gift



Doaneccy said:


> Hi fellow forum mates, I am a huge moynat fan too... One small difference... I am a guy am love their stuff so much.. I am happy to share that I have gotten most of my 'needs' from them. Proud owner of a Quattro (non-reversible); Virage French wallet; Vitesse cardholder; Poursuite bag; and took delivery of my Holdall Portfolio today! Super satisfied and broke too.. Haha..



Welcome to tPF *Doaneccy*

So good to hear your experiences, and glad Moynart have lived up to their reputation. I think we would all like to see your Quattro when you get a free minute


----------



## kakaisme

pointie said:


> A few pictures from my visit to Moynat London. The SAs are lovely and gracious, especially Danielle.
> 
> View attachment 2957435
> 
> View attachment 2957436
> 
> View attachment 2957437
> 
> View attachment 2957439


The purple, blue, Pauline is gorgeous.


----------



## pointie

kakaisme said:


> The purple, blue, Pauline is gorgeous.




I know! I have to sell a few bags to deserve a Pauline.. But it was all I could do to leave that shop without maxing out my bank account.


----------



## memo

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 2977171
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just got this as a gift and I'm so sorry but I have no idea about what the color is called. I have to admit I'm no expert with Moynat [emoji16] I must say I'm loving this bag though and it will surely not be my last. Heehee




I don't know the name of the color either but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Doaneccy

pointie said:


> Oooh do you have pictures?



not sure if i did it correctly using my android in uploading my new collection of Holdall Portfolio... if it doesnt appear i will upload when i get back home.


----------



## Doaneccy

Welcome to tPF *Doaneccy*

So good to hear your experiences, and glad Moynart have lived up to their reputation. I think we would all like to see your Quattro when you get a free minute [/QUOTE]

I will upload the rest of my collection when I have the chance to...


----------



## pointie

Doaneccy said:


> not sure if i did it correctly using my android in uploading my new collection of Holdall Portfolio... if it doesnt appear i will upload when i get back home.




Oh that's lovely. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Atsicat

Hi, new member here. I'm planning to get a tote from Moynat. I'm torn between the cabas initial and quattro (tpm or pm?). Leaning more towards the quattro. What do you guys think? Would appreciate your comments. Thanks


----------



## papertiger

Doaneccy said:


> not sure if i did it correctly using my android in uploading my new collection of Holdall Portfolio... if it doesnt appear i will upload when i get back home.



Totally gorgeous, what a handsome bag and I like the colour too


----------



## papertiger

Atsicat said:


> Hi, new member here. I'm planning to get a tote from Moynat. I'm torn between the cabas initial and quattro (tpm or pm?). Leaning more towards the quattro. What do you guys think? Would appreciate your comments. Thanks





Welcome to tPF

I don't own either, I'm just an interested spectator here but I have viewed them in London. Either one is a good, practical bag, can you go to a store and try the sizes and styles?


----------



## pointie

Atsicat said:


> Hi, new member here. I'm planning to get a tote from Moynat. I'm torn between the cabas initial and quattro (tpm or pm?). Leaning more towards the quattro. What do you guys think? Would appreciate your comments. Thanks




I never tried the Quattro but here's pics of me trying the Cabas initial and the Rivage, which is similar size. Am 5'1".  Looking at these, am thinking I want a Rivage too.


----------



## Atsicat

Thanks for the  actual picture. I haven't seen the quattro being carried by a model /person. I'm going to ask my friend to get me one during her tour in London.  i haven't seen a Quattro irl. But it seems unique to Moynat that's why i was considering it. If anyone has an actual pic while carrying the quattro, i'd love to see it


----------



## Doaneccy

Welcome to tPF *Doaneccy*

So good to hear your experiences, and glad Moynart have lived up to their reputation. I think we would all like to see your Quattro when you get a free minute [/QUOTE]


Manage to take my Quattro out shopping today... I like how it looks and the unique handles that you could show different ways of handling it...


----------



## Doaneccy

Manage to take my Quattro out shopping today... I like how it looks and the unique handles that you could show different ways of handling it... [/QUOTE]

Unsure how to attach multiple images in 1 post through iPad... But here's other images


----------



## monogramouflage

Doaneccy said:


> not sure if i did it correctly using my android in uploading my new collection of Holdall Portfolio... if it doesnt appear i will upload when i get back home.



Loved your story from your previous post & adore your holdall portfolio. Am also trying to get my hands on one.


----------



## papertiger

Doaneccy said:


> Manage to take my Quattro out shopping today... I like how it looks and the unique handles that you could show different ways of handling it...



Unsure how to attach multiple images in 1 post through iPad... But here's other images[/QUOTE]

I really like it. it looks so smart and fuss-free


----------



## memo

Doaneccy said:


> Manage to take my Quattro out shopping today... I like how it looks and the unique handles that you could show different ways of handling it...





Unsure how to attach multiple images in 1 post through iPad... But here's other images[/QUOTE]


I really like the color combination you chose.


----------



## Vampy

Thank you all for opening a discussion thread on  Moynat. It was so hard to get much information without going to different websites. I am going to Paris in 11 days time and will decide on either mini or petite rejane and smallest cabas initial bag - I think it's a medium.... Maybe some slg too... 

 I also emailed the CS team and ask if shipping over is cheaper instead (and also save luggage space lol) 

Feeling excited now!


----------



## papertiger

Vampy said:


> Thank you all for opening a discussion thread on  Moynat. It was so hard to get much information without going to different websites. I am going to Paris in 11 days time and will decide on either mini or petite rejane and smallest cabas initial bag - I think it's a medium.... Maybe some slg too...
> 
> I also emailed the CS team and ask if shipping over is cheaper instead (and also save luggage space lol)
> 
> Feeling excited now!



Great to hear it *Vampy *

Have a wonderful time in Paris and show us your treasure when you get back, we are almost as excited as you 

Please give us a full account of your thoughts on all the Moynat bags that caught your eye


----------



## pointie

papertiger said:


> Great to hear it *Vampy *
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time in Paris and show us your treasure when you get back, we are almost as excited as you
> 
> 
> 
> Please give us a full account of your thoughts on all the Moynat bags that caught your eye




Seconding PaperTiger - looking forward to hear all about the Paris boutique, which apparently has a much more complete offering. And with the Euro being so low against the dollar, much better prices!


----------



## Vampy

Dear all, Moynat team replied me - I think there is an slight increase in prices - hope this will be helpful! 

 - The Bébé Réjane ( 20 cm) the price is 3200 with French VAT 
- The Petite Réjane (26 cm) the price is 3600 with French VAT
- The Réjane (30 cm)  the price is 3900 with French VAT


----------



## memo

Vampy said:


> Dear all, Moynat team replied me - I think there is an slight increase in prices - hope this will be helpful!
> 
> - The Bébé Réjane ( 20 cm) the price is 3200 with French VAT
> - The Petite Réjane (26 cm) the price is 3600 with French VAT
> - The Réjane (30 cm)  the price is 3900 with French VAT




That is "only" a 100 Euro increase on the Rejane 30cm from the price I was quoted in January 2015.


----------



## Eric_Birkin

When I was in the boutique the other day, appreciating the envelope card-holder, the SA told me that all their goods, including small leather goods, are hand-stitched. Can anyone enlighten me on this? I suppose all leather products are now machine-stitched actually.


----------



## Mariapia

If some of you intend on going to Paris, you will also find Moynat at the Bon Marché Rive Gauche, the wonderful department store located on Rue de Sèvres. [emoji3]


----------



## pointie

Eric_Birkin said:


> When I was in the boutique the other day, appreciating the envelope card-holder, the SA told me that all their goods, including small leather goods, are hand-stitched. Can anyone enlighten me on this? I suppose all leather products are now machine-stitched actually.



Perhaps they have manual sewing machines, but it does seem like most of the detail work is done by hand. The atelier is near the store in central Paris, and some of the artisans came from Hermes, so I would imagine the standards are very high. here's a few instagrams from their feed that give the idea:

https://instagram.com/p/yZTMBDDbiR/
https://instagram.com/p/z2T9VqjbsB/
https://instagram.com/p/yZTySjDbjH/
https://instagram.com/p/wbayllDbug/
https://instagram.com/p/wbbpDbjbjS/
https://instagram.com/p/wbnewVDbsZ/


----------



## Catherina1970

Hi, i believe the color is "taupe"


----------



## jacjac0311

hello! could anyone share a picture of the interior of petite rejane please


----------



## miss_t4k3n

i'm recently drooling over the moynat bags and with the little info online, it's making me want it even more   can someone pls post pics of the interior of the pauline and rejane?  some comparison pics would be great as well between the multiple sizes available for pauline and rejane or even against other designer bags (LV, celine,etc).  TIA!


----------



## memo

miss_t4k3n said:


> i'm recently drooling over the moynat bags and with the little info online, it's making me want it even more   can someone pls post pics of the interior of the pauline and rejane?  some comparison pics would be great as well between the multiple sizes available for pauline and rejane or even against other designer bags (LV, celine,etc).  TIA!




See page 17 of this thread, post 247 for photos of the interior of the regular size Rejane.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

memo said:


> See page 17 of this thread, post 247 for photos of the interior of the regular size Rejane.



thanks memo! dunno how i missed that....  any feedbacks on the bag? how's the weight in comparison to a celine or balenciaga or something?


----------



## hhong001

Hello Moynat fans!  

I just came back from a week in Paris.  I did go to FSH to try to get a Kelly but the experiences were not pleasant whatsoever.  Anyways, I  did score this beauty at the new Moynat store at Bon Marche.

It is the SAC BALLERINE in black.  The SA told me that it is hand made and it takes an atelier 1.5 week to finish one bag.  I have to say the workmanship is impeccable. So here are some pictures along with a consolation prize from Hermes.


----------



## memo

hhong001 said:


> Hello Moynat fans!
> 
> I just came back from a week in Paris.  I did go to FSH to try to get a Kelly but the experiences were not pleasant whatsoever.  Anyways, I  did score this beauty at the new Moynat store at Bon Marche.
> 
> It is the SAC BALLERINE in black.  The SA told me that it is hand made and it takes an atelier 1.5 week to finish one bag.  I have to say the workmanship is impeccable. So here are some pictures along with a consolation prize from Hermes.




Very nice, thank you for posting the photos, isn't the leather on the inside so lovely.  It appears to be the same leather as the Rejane.  When I showed my Rejane to my sister she exclaimed, "I want to live inside that bag!"  

Sorry you didn't get your Hermes bag but you got a very nice Moynat bag.


----------



## hhong001

memo said:


> Very nice, thank you for posting the photos, isn't the leather on the inside so lovely.  It appears to be the same leather as the Rejane.  When I showed my Rejane to my sister she exclaimed, "I want to live inside that bag!"
> 
> Sorry you didn't get your Hermes bag but you got a very nice Moynat bag.



Thanks Memo. The inside leather is called Perle.  It is super soft, reminds me of BV quality.


----------



## Catherina1970

What size is the fantastic Ballerine? I ordered a Pauline 35 and will pick it up in Paris in June&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

hhong001 said:


> Hello Moynat fans!
> 
> 
> 
> I just came back from a week in Paris.  I did go to FSH to try to get a Kelly but the experiences were not pleasant whatsoever.  Anyways, I  did score this beauty at the new Moynat store at Bon Marche.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SAC BALLERINE in black.  The SA told me that it is hand made and it takes an atelier 1.5 week to finish one bag.  I have to say the workmanship is impeccable. So here are some pictures along with a consolation prize from Hermes.




Congrats on your Ballerine, hhong !
Wonderful bag. Moynat workmanship is as good as H![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## hhong001

Catherina1970 said:


> What size is the fantastic Ballerine? I ordered a Pauline 35 and will pick it up in Paris in June&#128512;



Dimension: 26 x 18,5 x 10 cm.


It is very similar in size compared to petite rejane.

Have fun in Paris!


----------



## Crocodiva

hhong001 said:


> Hello Moynat fans!
> 
> 
> 
> I just came back from a week in Paris.  I did go to FSH to try to get a Kelly but the experiences were not pleasant whatsoever.  Anyways, I  did score this beauty at the new Moynat store at Bon Marche.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SAC BALLERINE in black.  The SA told me that it is hand made and it takes an atelier 1.5 week to finish one bag.  I have to say the workmanship is impeccable. So here are some pictures along with a consolation prize from Hermes.




I love the ballerine! I got the first addition with different closure! Love yours if possible some modeling pics please?


----------



## Vampy

Hi all, I just left Paris yesterday and is now in Rome... I am proud to share that I have bought three bags from Moynat - petite rejane in turquoise, cabotin in black and cabas initial small, luggage tag and train pouch  ... I was mildly disappointed when I can only purchase cabotin and cabas at the original shop as petite rejane was all sold out... But I decided to try my luck at the le Bon marche which was near my hotel on the last day before I left Paris and a few petite rejane just arrived .. Lucky me! Even my hubby said the bag was nice and he is not that interested in bags in the first place 

Grand reveal soon!


----------



## hhong001

Crocodiva said:


> I love the ballerine! I got the first addition with different closure! Love yours if possible some modeling pics please?



Yep. Will do some this weekend!



Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your Ballerine, hhong !
> Wonderful bag. Moynat workmanship is as good as H![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Mariapia, agree and it is quite addictive.



Vampy said:


> Hi all, I just left Paris yesterday and is now in Rome... I am proud to share that I have bought three bags from Moynat - petite rejane in turquoise, cabotin in black and cabas initial small, luggage tag and train pouch  ... I was mildly disappointed when I can only purchase cabotin and cabas at the original shop as petite rejane was all sold out... But I decided to try my luck at the le Bon marche which was near my hotel on the last day before I left Paris and a few petite rejane just arrived .. Lucky me! Even my hubby said the bag was nice and he is not that interested in bags in the first place
> 
> Grand reveal soon!



Oh, I can't wait to see the turquoise!  When I was there they have the regular blue,  the berry and the black.  I did not ask what other color they have in the drawer.  We only visited a few days earlier than you.  Lucky you!  Also, I think the bon marche store has much better stock (if anyone is going to Paris for a visit).


----------



## jacjac0311

Vampy said:


> Hi all, I just left Paris yesterday and is now in Rome... I am proud to share that I have bought three bags from Moynat - petite rejane in turquoise, cabotin in black and cabas initial small, luggage tag and train pouch  ... I was mildly disappointed when I can only purchase cabotin and cabas at the original shop as petite rejane was all sold out... But I decided to try my luck at the le Bon marche which was near my hotel on the last day before I left Paris and a few petite rejane just arrived .. Lucky me! Even my hubby said the bag was nice and he is not that interested in bags in the first place
> 
> Grand reveal soon!



tts fantastic! looking forward to your review! I am still having a major dilemma on the colour for a petite rejane. would love to see your rejane in turquoise!


----------



## Catherina1970

Thx, I´ll let You know about my coming experiences with Moynat.


----------



## Vampy

Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage


----------



## Aelfaerie

Vampy said:


> Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage



Oh my goodness! I actually gasped when I saw your picture. The Rejane is a beautiful bag! 

Will you be posting a modeling shot so we can see proportions?


----------



## papertiger

Vampy said:


> Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage



What mess? I only see BAG


----------



## pointie

Vampy said:


> Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage




That color! Amazing! And no mess. No see mess[emoji41]


----------



## jacjac0311

Vampy said:


> Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage



that soo beautiiful!! you are so lucky!


----------



## TexasBec

I'm about ready to order the 29cm Pauline. My question is, where is the 29cm measured? The top? The bottom?  I've emailed Moynat, but it will be tomorrow before they respond and I was hoping someone here could help me. I want to place my order and get the bags on the way to my house!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

TexasBec said:


> I'm about ready to order the 29cm Pauline. My question is, where is the 29cm measured? The top? The bottom?  I've emailed Moynat, but it will be tomorrow before they respond and I was hoping someone here could help me. I want to place my order and get the bags on the way to my house!!!!




I have just phoned Moynat for you.
The lady who answered said the 29 cm are measured at the bottom![emoji3]
Lucky girl! The Pauline is absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## TexasBec

Mariapia said:


> I have just phoned Moynat for you.
> The lady who answered said the 29 cm are measured at the bottom![emoji3]
> Lucky girl! The Pauline is absolutely gorgeous !


Thank you! I think the 29cm is going to be too small! I will have to see how much and what colors the 35cm is available. I had my heart set on the Petrol Blue, hope it's available in the larger bag.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> Thank you! I think the 29cm is going to be too small! I will have to see how much and what colors the 35cm is available. I had my heart set on the Petrol Blue, hope it's available in the larger bag.



I got this reply from moynat a few days ago:

-For the Mini Pauline (29 cm) we have available at the moment the colors: Sky Blue, Raspberry,Terra Cotta, Tourterrelle (soft grey)  and Petrol Blue. The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without  French VAT) 

- For the Petite Pauline ( 35 cm ) we have available at the moment the colors: Light Olive Green and Chili( Orange) .The price is 2950 euros with French VAT (2458.33 euros without French VAT ) 

- For the  Pauline (40 cm)  we have available at the moment  the colors : Turquoise, Black and Petrol Blue  . The price is 3100 euros with French VAT (2583.33 euros without French VAT ) 

Hope it helps!  I'm  leaning towards the 35 or 40 but still waiting for info on the weight of the bags.


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> I got this reply from moynat a few days ago:
> 
> -For the Mini Pauline (29 cm) we have available at the moment the colors: Sky Blue, Raspberry,Terra Cotta, Tourterrelle (soft grey)  and Petrol Blue. The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without  French VAT)
> 
> - For the Petite Pauline ( 35 cm ) we have available at the moment the colors: Light Olive Green and Chili( Orange) .The price is 2950 euros with French VAT (2458.33 euros without French VAT )
> 
> - For the  Pauline (40 cm)  we have available at the moment  the colors : Turquoise, Black and Petrol Blue  . The price is 3100 euros with French VAT (2583.33 euros without French VAT )
> 
> Hope it helps!  I'm  leaning towards the 35 or 40 but still waiting for info on the weight of the bags.


Well rats. I don't think I want either of those colors. I will have to wait for the Pauline. I am also getting a Cabas Initial MM in White Snow  I guess that will have to do for now. My bank account will be happier too.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Info on rejane:

- For the Mini Réjane (20 x 8 x 15 cm) cm): We do not have colors available at the moment but it is possible to order the colors Black, Taupe, Madder (red), Raspberry. For this summer we have the colors Nuage (light Blue), Marshmallow and Parme. The price is 3200 euros with French VAT (2666.67 euros without French VAT) 

-For the Petite Réjane 26 x 10 x 18.5  cm):  we have available at the moment the colors: Brick. However you can order the colors: Black, taupe, Burgundy, Tourterelle, Turquoise, Petrol blue, Sky Blue, Madder, Navy Blue and Bougainvillea (Pink). The price is 3600 euros with the French VAT (3000 euros without the French VAT) 

- For the Réjane (30 x 14 x 20.5  cm) :  we have available at the moment the colors: Powder, Greige, Petrol Blue, Potiron (Mango Yellow), Pacif Blue, Black and Navy. The price is 3900 euros with the French VAT (3250 euros without French VAT) 


Shipping to Canada via fedex for 60 euros.

Has anyone ordered from there to be shipped to canada? I wanna get more info on the duties.  

Also, i tried the boutique emails i found in this forum and they just forward the emails to the general contact email.  I find that they reply faster on fb than email or imstagram too.. just an fyi for those still waiting for a reply. ...


----------



## Mariapia

Great info, miss_14k3n![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Sorry, gone too fast! Thank you so much for sharing![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TexasBec

Thanks for all the great information. I was confused about the sizes. I found many pictures of the petite Pauline and I thought it was the 29cm (I must have seen someone refer to it that way?). I didn't know about the "mini" Pauline and I can't find any photos of it.

"For the Mini Pauline (29 cm) we have available at the moment the colors: Sky Blue, Raspberry,Terra Cotta, Tourterrelle (soft grey) and Petrol Blue. The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without French VAT) 

- For the Petite Pauline ( 35 cm ) we have available at the moment the colors: Light Olive Green and Chili( Orange) .The price is 2950 euros with French VAT (2458.33 euros without French VAT )"


----------



## TexasBec

I'm even more confused now about the petite versus mini Pauline. Here's what the store sent me (I did refer to the Petite Pauline as the 29cm bag, so they might just be responding in the manner I asked).

*For the Petit Pauline (29 cm) we have available at the moment the colors: Sky Blue, Raspberry,Terra Cotta, Black, Tourterrelle (soft grey) Turquoise  and Petrol Blue. The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without  French VAT) 

For the Limousine we have available the colors: Madder (red), Paprika (orange and Black. The price is 2700 euros with the French VAT ( 2250 euros without the French VAT) 

For the Cabas Initial MM ( 35cm) we have the colors: Blue Indigo, White Snow and Carbon (Black) the price is 720 euros with the French VAT (600 euros without the French VAT) 

For the Organiseur de Voyage Virage, we have the colors available: Taupe, Terra Cotta and Coral. The price is 1270 euros with French VAT (1058.33 euros without the French VAT) *


----------



## hhong001

Crocodiva said:


> I love the ballerine! I got the first addition with different closure! Love yours if possible some modeling pics please?



Here is my modeling pic.  I am 5'10 and I don't think  the Sac Ballerine is too small.


----------



## Mariapia

TexasBec said:


> I'm even more confused now about the petite versus mini Pauline. Here's what the store sent me (I did refer to the Petite Pauline as the 29cm bag, so they might just be responding in the manner I asked).
> 
> 
> 
> *For the Petit Pauline (29 cm) we have available at the moment the colors: Sky Blue, Raspberry,Terra Cotta, Black, Tourterrelle (soft grey) Turquoise  and Petrol Blue. The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without  French VAT)
> 
> 
> 
> For the Limousine we have available the colors: Madder (red), Paprika (orange and Black. The price is 2700 euros with the French VAT ( 2250 euros without the French VAT)
> 
> 
> 
> For the Cabas Initial MM ( 35cm) we have the colors: Blue Indigo, White Snow and Carbon (Black) the price is 720 euros with the French VAT (600 euros without the French VAT)
> 
> 
> 
> For the Organiseur de Voyage Virage, we have the colors available: Taupe, Terra Cotta and Coral. The price is 1270 euros with French VAT (1058.33 euros without the French VAT) *




If you compare these colours and the price to the info miss_ shared with us above, you will see the 29 cm is the mini and the 35 is the petite Pauline.


----------



## TexasBec

Mariapia said:


> If you compare these colours and the price to the info miss_ shared with us above, you will see the 29 cm is the mini and the 35 is the petite Pauline.



Yes, that's what confused me. They are obviously talking about the same bag (29cm), but referred to it as the petite (to me) and the mini (to her).

I wish there was a little bit more information available online. I've found the best descriptions on their tumblr account, where the 29 cm is always referred to as petite, and has a cross body strap.

This forum is where the most information is to be found! I've read this thread about 10 times!!!


----------



## memo

hhong001 said:


> Here is my modeling pic.  I am 5'10 and I don't think  the Sac Ballerine is too small.




Thank you for the modeling photo, the Sac Ballerine looks perfect for you.


----------



## Catherina1970

The Ballerine looks fantastic. Can You fit an iPad in it?


----------



## TexasBec

hhong001 said:


> Hello Moynat fans!
> 
> I just came back from a week in Paris.  I did go to FSH to try to get a Kelly but the experiences were not pleasant whatsoever.  Anyways, I  did score this beauty at the new Moynat store at Bon Marche.
> 
> It is the SAC BALLERINE in black.  The SA told me that it is hand made and it takes an atelier 1.5 week to finish one bag.  I have to say the workmanship is impeccable. So here are some pictures along with a consolation prize from Hermes.




Gorgeous bag and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## TexasBec

Vampy said:


> Here's petite rejane in turquoise... Pardon the mess behind the bag... My husband was trying to pack our luggage


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## hhong001

Catherina1970 said:


> The Ballerine looks fantastic. Can You fit an iPad in it?



No,  i don't think so. It fits my wallet, cosmetic bag and phone only.


----------



## annknits

Hello, has anyone in Canada ordered from Moynat yet? Do you know if we have to pay both tax and duty? I'm interested in a Rejane, but with what I Usually have to pay for online orders from abroad, I would probably be better off flying to Europe to pick it up in person


----------



## papertiger

hhong001 said:


> Here is my modeling pic.  I am 5'10 and I don't think  the Sac Ballerine is too small.



Not at all, looks great


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Is the selection at the Bon Marche in house boutique a good one?


----------



## TexasBec

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Is the selection at the Bon Marche in house boutique a good one?


Here's some pictures from Monyat's Tumblr page

http://moynat-paris.tumblr.com/post/120603752797/inside-our-new-gallery-at-le-bon-marche


----------



## Catherina1970

Thanx!


----------



## Catherina1970

Ok, it looks fantastic. I would like a bag which is like a Birkin 25/30. So from your answer the Ballerine is much smaller


----------



## TexasBec

Look at this customization!!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> Look at this customization!!!



That is gorgeous! I would love to have that when ordering a Rejane. Do you know how much extra this type of customization would cost?


----------



## TexasBec

Aelfaerie said:


> That is gorgeous! I would love to have that when ordering a Rejane. Do you know how much extra this type of customization would cost?


From an earlier post, 2 initials cost 200 euros. This would be much more, but it's so amazing!


----------



## TexasBec

Another, I love the yellow and gray. These are on Instagram.


----------



## pointie

Moynat's instagram feed is dreamy.


----------



## Aelfaerie

pointie said:


> Moynat's instagram feed is dreamy.



I know right? It's making me want a Rejane even more. I wonder if I can get them to do a two tone purse, like the front flap/back in one color, and the side panels and handle in another color.


----------



## stabs

Got this today. Moynat Pauline TPM in Bougainvillea. 
It's a lovely shade of pink. Leather and craftsmanship is impeccable.


----------



## TexasBec

stabs said:


> Got this today. Moynat Pauline TPM in Bougainvillea.
> It's a lovely shade of pink. Leather and craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> View attachment 3020986


 Gorgeous! Can you post another picture that shows the size?  And the inside? I just ordered the PM in Madder, it will be shipped today.


----------



## Mariapia

stabs said:


> Got this today. Moynat Pauline TPM in Bougainvillea.
> 
> It's a lovely shade of pink. Leather and craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020986




Your Pauline is absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pointie

Aelfaerie said:


> I know right? It's making me want a Rejane even more. I wonder if I can get them to do a two tone purse, like the front flap/back in one color, and the side panels and handle in another color.



WOW. a two-tone Rejane.  I can't even get my head around deciding which single color I would want.   I think the next bag will be a Cabas Initial with a special custom paint job on it.  am taking baby steps.


----------



## Aelfaerie

pointie said:


> WOW. a two-tone Rejane.  I can't even get my head around deciding which single color I would want.   I think the next bag will be a Cabas Initial with a special custom paint job on it.  am taking baby steps.



I saw the most beautiful color combination on a Dior bag the other weekend, a pale lime green and light gray. If I don't end up picking that up, I'd definitely be interested in seeing if Moynat could do something custom for me. I haven't seen anyone with a two-tone Rejane, so if they can do it that would be so cool.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

annknits said:


> Hello, has anyone in Canada ordered from Moynat yet? Do you know if we have to pay both tax and duty? I'm interested in a Rejane, but with what I Usually have to pay for online orders from abroad, I would probably be better off flying to Europe to pick it up in person



I would think so but i havent ordered from them yet... I would like to know as well on the ballpark tax and duties are for these as im not having much luck in googling it


----------



## miss_t4k3n

i'm so torn between all the colours and bag selection.... dunno what to get first.... lol

i'm looking at the virage iphone case they have online.  does anyone know which shade of red and blue are displayed there?  am i correct to assume that's the madder and the blue is the petrol blue?

new wishlist:
- half hearted in red - any reviews on these fellow tpfers?
- pauline 35 (btw, i was told it weights about 1 kg and the 40 is about 1.65 kg) in petrol blue
- rejane (not sure what size..) in taupe or black
- petite quattro - does anyone know the color combos available and the price for this?


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> i'm so torn between all the colours and bag selection.... dunno what to get first.... lol
> 
> i'm looking at the virage iphone case they have online.  does anyone know which shade of red and blue are displayed there?  am i correct to assume that's the madder and the blue is the petrol blue?
> 
> new wishlist:
> - half hearted in red - any reviews on these fellow tpfers?
> - pauline 35 (btw, i was told it weights about 1 kg and the 40 is about 1.65 kg) in petrol blue
> - rejane (not sure what size..) in taupe or black
> - petite quattro - does anyone know the color combos available and the price for this?


I think you're correct on the Madder and Petrol Blue (my favorites, by the way!). I will receive my Pauline PM (35cm) in a few days in Madder. I will post pics!! So excited. I will also let everyone know about taxes and duties, but I'm in the United States.


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> - pauline 35 (btw, i was told it weights about 1 kg and the 40 is about 1.65 kg) in petrol blue



I just got my tracking information and the total package weighs 0.5 kg, it includes the 35cm Pauline and the 35cm Cabas Initial (and the packaging). There's no way the Pauline weighs 1 kg.

And another surprise was the "Foreign Transaction Fee" charged by American Express. It's 2.7%, and most cards (not all) have some kind of fee like this. I'm hoping the duties/taxes aren't too much.

My package is scheduled to arrive in about 24 hours; tomorrow before 10:30 am! And it hasn't even left Paris yet.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> I just got my tracking information and the total package weighs 0.5 kg, it includes the 35cm Pauline and the 35cm Cabas Initial (and the packaging). There's no way the Pauline weighs 1 kg.
> 
> And another surprise was the "Foreign Transaction Fee" charged by American Express. It's 2.7%, and most cards (not all) have some kind of fee like this. I'm hoping the duties/taxes aren't too much.
> 
> My package is scheduled to arrive in about 24 hours; tomorrow before 10:30 am! And it hasn't even left Paris yet.



Thanks for the info! Let us know what the actual weight is when they arrive.  

So excited for you! Pls post lots of pics!


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> My package is scheduled to arrive in about 24 hours; tomorrow before 10:30 am! And it hasn't even left Paris yet.


Ah! How exciting! Don't forget to post unboxing and modeling pics when it gets here.


----------



## TexasBec

TexasBec said:


> I just got my tracking information and the total package weighs 0.5 kg, it includes the 35cm Pauline and the 35cm Cabas Initial (and the packaging). There's no way the Pauline weighs 1 kg.
> 
> And another surprise was the "Foreign Transaction Fee" charged by American Express. It's 2.7%, and most cards (not all) have some kind of fee like this. I'm hoping the duties/taxes aren't too much.
> 
> My package is scheduled to arrive in about 24 hours; tomorrow before 10:30 am! And it hasn't even left Paris yet.


I just got anther tracking number, they are shipping the bags separately, and the Pauline weighs 1 kg. Now I have to wait another day


----------



## TexasBec

The cabas initial just arrived! I love it!


----------



## TexasBec

Cabas initial 35cm compared to Goyard St Louis PM. See the difference when they are full? Exactly the same content.


----------



## calliesun

TexasBec said:


> Cabas initial 35cm compared to Goyard St Louis PM. See the difference when they are full? Exactly the same content.
> View attachment 3027063
> 
> View attachment 3027064
> 
> View attachment 3027065


Congrats on your moynat! It is gorgeous. I am thinking of getting one. How do you feel about the quality of the bag especially compared to your goyard?


----------



## TexasBec

calliesun said:


> Congrats on your moynat! It is gorgeous. I am thinking of getting one. How do you feel about the quality of the bag especially compared to your goyard?



I think both bags are very high quality, but the Moynat has a few features that are lacking on the Goyard that I like better. 

The Moynat has a little bit of structure and will stand up, and it has a lining with pockets. Where the straps attach to the bag seem to distribute the weight better (I've read about Goyard straps peeling and fraying where they attach, even though I haven't experienced it). And the straps are a bit wider which also helps with weight distribution when wearing it. I also like that it's not shiny like the Goyard.

The only thing that might be better about the Goyard is that it is super thin and could be easily packed (like a Longchamp LePliage) for an extra bag on a trip. It does have the attached pochette, but it is so flat (and kind of hard to get to) that I never put anything in it. I prefer the pockets in the lining of the Moynat. But I do love the Goyard monogram, very much! I don't think it's worth twice the cost of the Moynat.


----------



## calliesun

TexasBec said:


> I think both bags are very high quality, but the Moynat has a few features that are lacking on the Goyard that I like better.
> 
> The Moynat has a little bit of structure and will stand up, and it has a lining with pockets. Where the straps attach to the bag seem to distribute the weight better (I've read about Goyard straps peeling and fraying where they attach, even though I haven't experienced it). And the straps are a bit wider which also helps with weight distribution when wearing it. I also like that it's not shiny like the Goyard.
> 
> The only thing that might be better about the Goyard is that it is super thin and could be easily packed (like a Longchamp LePliage) for an extra bag on a trip. It does have the attached pochette, but it is so flat (and kind of hard to get to) that I never put anything in it. I prefer the pockets in the lining of the Moynat. But I do love the Goyard monogram, very much! I don't think it's worth twice the cost of the Moynat.


Thank you for the review! I love my longchamp pilage but I'm contemplating getting a low-key tote bag for work and while I like the goyard monogram, I dislike it for all the reasons you mentioned.  

Hope you enjoy your beautiful tote bag and I can't wait to see the Pauline.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Loving ur new bag texasbec... looking forward to see pics of your pauline! Btw, how much were u charged on duties?  Also did they charge you 60 euros for shipping the 2 bags?


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> Loving ur new bag texasbec... looking forward to see pics of your pauline! Btw, how much were u charged on duties?  Also did they charge you 60 euros for shipping the 2 bags?


I paid 35 euros for the cabas, and an additional 40 euros for the Pauline to be shipped together. I was told it would be 60 euros to ship the Pauline separately; that's why I was surprised when the 2nd tracking number arrived.

I have not received anything regarding duties for the cabas, I think it might have to do with the value. I got a call from FedEx this morning regarding the Pauline; they needed additional information in order for it to clear customs and they immediately emailed a form to me (and I had to give them my social security number!!!!). The package has now cleared customs (sitting in Newark right now). I hope it doesn't delay the delivery. I expect it to arrive in the morning.


----------



## TexasBec

My Pauline PM (35cm) in Madder. 

The color isn't quite right in my pics, so I uploaded one they sent me.

The lining feels like satin, but it's calf skin.


----------



## the_lvlady

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline PM (35cm) in Madder.
> 
> 
> 
> The color isn't quite right in my pics, so I uploaded one they sent me.




Gorgeous! I love my cabas initiale from them and contemplating a pauline 35 next. Would you please post mod pics when you have the chance? Thank you!


----------



## TexasBec

the_lvlady said:


> Gorgeous! I love my cabas initiale from them and contemplating a pauline 35 next. Would you please post mod pics when you have the chance? Thank you!



Here you go. It is possible to put it on your shoulder, but barely (in my opinion). Much nicer on your arm.


----------



## papertiger

TexasBec said:


> Here you go. It is possible to put it on your shoulder, but barely (in my opinion). Much nicer on your arm.



You look stunning with your bag, it suits you so well. Very elegant shape and the colour is very 'dramatic-chic' a real head-turner  

And I agree, over the arm (or in hand) looks better


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Omg! Love the madder red!! I was thinking of getting a petrol blue pauline since i already have a celine coquelicot. .. im more confused....... so hard to decide......


----------



## TexasBec

papertiger said:


> You look stunning with your bag, it suits you so well. Very elegant shape and the colour is very 'dramatic-chic' a real head-turner
> 
> And I agree, over the arm (or in hand) looks better


Thank you papertiger! I LOVE it, and it's the bag that's stunning.


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> Omg! Love the madder red!! I was thinking of getting a petrol blue pauline since i already have a celine coquelicot. .. im more confused....... so hard to decide......


I really want something in Petrol Blue, I love that color. I think I'll start saving up for a Rejane. My budget is busted for a while, though.


----------



## the_lvlady

TexasBec said:


> Here you go. It is possible to put it on your shoulder, but barely (in my opinion). Much nicer on your arm.




Gorgeous! And the color is TDF! [emoji7]


----------



## memo

Stunning Paulines.


----------



## Mariapia

TexasBec said:


> Here you go. It is possible to put it on your shoulder, but barely (in my opinion). Much nicer on your arm.




Pauline looks great on you, TexasBec!
Congrats on your stunning purchase![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> I think both bags are very high quality, but the Moynat has a few features that are lacking on the Goyard that I like better.
> 
> The Moynat has a little bit of structure and will stand up, and it has a lining with pockets. Where the straps attach to the bag seem to distribute the weight better (I've read about Goyard straps peeling and fraying where they attach, even though I haven't experienced it). And the straps are a bit wider which also helps with weight distribution when wearing it. I also like that it's not shiny like the Goyard.
> 
> The only thing that might be better about the Goyard is that it is super thin and could be easily packed (like a Longchamp LePliage) for an extra bag on a trip. It does have the attached pochette, but it is so flat (and kind of hard to get to) that I never put anything in it. I prefer the pockets in the lining of the Moynat. But I do love the Goyard monogram, very much! I don't think it's worth twice the cost of the Moynat.



Thank you for the comparison and review! I've been wanting to get another tote since the LV Neverfull is overexposed now, and it sounds like I'd prefer the structure and weight distribution of the Moynat.


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline PM (35cm) in Madder.
> 
> The color isn't quite right in my pics, so I uploaded one they sent me.
> 
> The lining feels like satin, but it's calf skin.



Oh my goodness, that is a beautiful piece! How do you think the color compares to the other Moynat red, the Raspberry?


----------



## pointie

TexasBec said:


> I think both bags are very high quality, but the Moynat has a few features that are lacking on the Goyard that I like better.
> 
> The Moynat has a little bit of structure and will stand up, and it has a lining with pockets. Where the straps attach to the bag seem to distribute the weight better (I've read about Goyard straps peeling and fraying where they attach, even though I haven't experienced it). And the straps are a bit wider which also helps with weight distribution when wearing it. I also like that it's not shiny like the Goyard.
> 
> The only thing that might be better about the Goyard is that it is super thin and could be easily packed (like a Longchamp LePliage) for an extra bag on a trip. It does have the attached pochette, but it is so flat (and kind of hard to get to) that I never put anything in it. I prefer the pockets in the lining of the Moynat. But I do love the Goyard monogram, very much! I don't think it's worth twice the cost of the Moynat.



Seconding this.  I don't like seeing the inside of the seams in Goyard St. Louis bags.  the Moynat is much more finely finished and is definitely hardier.  

Congrats on your new bag! it's a beauty.


----------



## TexasBec

Thank you all for your kind words. I really love this bag, and the color. It's sitting on my dresser and I might just look at it there for awhile and enjoy wearing my cabas. 

I got a better picture of the color this morning in natural sunlight. It is a true red-no pink and no orange. I don't know what the raspberry looks like (Moynat doesn't make it easy to get information!), but the picture they sent me that I posted as a better color representation (with Dita Von Teese) is labeled raspberry?

But, oh, what is most luxurious is the lining! So soft and beautiful. And the smell! Like a boot or saddle shop.


----------



## TexasBec

I think this picture shows petrol blue and madder, with raspberry below. From this link 
http://www.mizhattan.com/2014/05/moynat-at-dover-street-market.html


----------



## calliesun

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline PM (35cm) in Madder.
> 
> The color isn't quite right in my pics, so I uploaded one they sent me.
> 
> The lining feels like satin, but it's calf skin.


Absolute perfection! I love that color. Congrats on your amazing bags!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I really love this bag, and the color. It's sitting on my dresser and I might just look at it there for awhile and enjoy wearing my cabas.
> 
> I got a better picture of the color this morning in natural sunlight. It is a true red-no pink and no orange. I don't know what the raspberry looks like (Moynat doesn't make it easy to get information!), but the picture they sent me that I posted as a better color representation (with Dita Von Teese) is labeled raspberry?
> 
> But, oh, what is most luxurious is the lining! So soft and beautiful. And the smell! Like a boot or saddle shop.



i'm in love with that red! thanks for sharing with us


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> I think this picture shows petrol blue and madder, with raspberry below. From this link
> http://www.mizhattan.com/2014/05/moynat-at-dover-street-market.html



the petrol blue doesn't look the same in the photo.... i'm sure it's just the lighting but i dunno about that colour now.......


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> the petrol blue doesn't look the same in the photo.... i'm sure it's just the lighting but i dunno about that colour now.......


I'm not sure, the article just says blue (and they have several blues). I would guess petrol, and it does look different in different pictures!

Do you think these are petrol, turquoise, and raspberry? I kinda like the turquoise (someone here posted a turquoise Rejane that was gorgous).


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> I'm not sure, the article just says blue (and they have several blues). I would guess petrol, and it does look different in different pictures!
> 
> Do you think these are petrol, turquoise, and raspberry? I kinda like the turquoise (someone here posted a turquoise Rejane that was gorgous).



Dunno texasbec. The turquoise in the pic looks like teal which i would prefer... i remember seeing a lighter blue as turquoise in previous posts... if the colours are showing up lighter in the pic then i guess the red is raspberry.. ahhh damn colours! 

Does anyone know if they have a catalogue in the store that they can give out?  Or even just the colour swatches.. i would love to get my hands on one to help decide on the colours..


----------



## TexasBec

Moynat Facebook page is gone.


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> Moynat Facebook page is gone.



 What? Their Instagram was still up and running as of this morning. What does this mean? I really hope they're not going out of business.


----------



## TexasBec

Aelfaerie said:


> What? Their Instagram was still up and running as of this morning. What does this mean? I really hope they're not going out of business.


Maybe FB doesn't align with the exclusivity they want to be associated with? Not sure, but I enjoyed seeing the pictures in my newsfeed. I wish they would get back to color photos in the IG feed; the black and white is very artistic, but I want to see colors!!!! Tumblr is still up and running also.


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> Maybe FB doesn't align with the exclusivity they want to be associated with? Not sure, but I enjoyed seeing the pictures in my newsfeed. I wish they would get back to color photos in the IG feed; the black and white is very artistic, but I want to see colors!!!! Tumblr is still up and running also.



Your wish was granted this morning! They posted colored Ballerines. 

Is that tumblr account their official one? I always thought it was just a very well maintained fan page!


----------



## JESSICALENG

miss_t4k3n said:


> I would think so but i havent ordered from them yet... I would like to know as well on the ballpark tax and duties are for these as im not having much luck in googling it


I emailed CONTACT@moynat.com and they said I don't need to pay tax (French VAT) if the bag is to be shipped overseas.  So a Petit Rajane will cost me 3000&#8364; and 40&#8364; for shipping.  The page below helps you to calculate duty and tax, if my math is correct it will end up just a little over $5K CDN.  I got the price and shipping info in late April, will email them again to confirm those still hold, and I think I am going to order one!!!

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel-voyage/dte-acl/est-cal-eng.html


----------



## TexasBec

Aelfaerie said:


> Your wish was granted this morning! They posted colored Ballerines.
> 
> Is that tumblr account their official one? I always thought it was just a very well maintained fan page!


Glad they included the color, azure! This is the official tumblr page:
http://moynat-paris.tumblr.com/


----------



## TexasBec

I found pictures of raspberry (clutch) versus bordeaux. Very similar.


----------



## annknits

JESSICALENG said:


> I emailed CONTACT@moynat.com and they said I don't need to pay tax (French VAT) if the bag is to be shipped overseas.  So a Petit Rajane will cost me 3000 and 40 for shipping.  The page below helps you to calculate duty and tax, if my math is correct it will end up just a little over $5K CDN.  I got the price and shipping info in late April, will email them again to confirm those still hold, and I think I am going to order one!!!
> 
> http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel-voyage/dte-acl/est-cal-eng.html



That doesn't sound too bad then. I'll have to decide what colour to order. That will be a challenge


----------



## TexasBec

TexasBec said:


> Moynat Facebook page is gone.


FB page back up!


----------



## bagnut1

miss_t4k3n said:


> the petrol blue doesn't look the same in the photo.... i'm sure it's just the lighting but i dunno about that colour now.......


A pair of Paulines, Haut in Petrol.  (I forget the name of the green color - does anyone know?)


----------



## pointie

bagnut1 said:


> A pair of Paulines, Haut in Petrol.  (I forget the name of the green color - does anyone know?)



That green is INCREDIBLE. that and the teal/turquoise are my favorites.  I dream of a Limousine in one of them. with the amber chevre lining that would be heaven.


----------



## TexasBec

bagnut1 said:


> A pair of Paulines, Haut in Petrol.  (I forget the name of the green color - does anyone know?)


Apple green? Or Olive green?


----------



## bagnut1

Yes I think that's right.  Receipt doesn't indicate color.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

bagnut1 said:


> A pair of Paulines, Haut in Petrol.  (I forget the name of the green color - does anyone know?)



I think thats olive?


----------



## TexasBec

bagnut1 said:


> Yes I think that's right.  Receipt doesn't indicate color.


It's stunning! And I love love love the petrol blue. Do you like the haute?


----------



## bagnut1

I do love the Haut.  The only issue with it is that the leather gets a bit slouchy with usage and since it's tall I don't usually have enough things inside to keep it from flopping over a bit.


----------



## kakaisme

TexasBec said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I really love this bag, and the color. It's sitting on my dresser and I might just look at it there for awhile and enjoy wearing my cabas.
> 
> I got a better picture of the color this morning in natural sunlight. It is a true red-no pink and no orange. I don't know what the raspberry looks like (Moynat doesn't make it easy to get information!), but the picture they sent me that I posted as a better color representation (with Dita Von Teese) is labeled raspberry?
> 
> But, oh, what is most luxurious is the lining! So soft and beautiful. And the smell! Like a boot or saddle shop.


OMG! This red is so gorgeous.


----------



## Happyamelie

I am a big fan of Moynat too!!

Anyone know if there is any import taxes being charged if the bag is shipped to the US??

Thanks all!


----------



## anantic

Happyamelie said:


> I am a big fan of Moynat too!!
> 
> Anyone know if there is any import taxes being charged if the bag is shipped to the US??
> 
> Thanks all!


Dear Happyamelie,

You can buy Moynat in NYC, in Dover Street Market.


----------



## livethelake

Happyamelie said:


> I am a big fan of Moynat too!!
> 
> Anyone know if there is any import taxes being charged if the bag is shipped to the US??
> 
> Thanks all!



Yes, there are.

I just received my Rejane saddle bag, I ordered it directly thru  Moynat as it is not available in the US.  It was shipped Fedex and I have not received my bill yet.  I expect it to be 10% of the cost of the bag plus a Fedex brokerage fee of a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## bagnut1

livethelake said:


> Yes, there are.
> 
> I just received my Rejane saddle bag, I ordered it directly thru  Moynat as it is not available in the US.  It was shipped Fedex and I have not received my bill yet.  I expect it to be 10% of the cost of the bag plus a Fedex brokerage fee of a couple hundred dollars.




Does the saddlebag come in leather options other than the tan smooth?


----------



## livethelake

bagnut1 said:


> Does the saddlebag come in leather options other than the tan smooth?



I don't think so, as far as I know it only comes in the barenia type leather.


----------



## the_lvlady

Happyamelie said:


> I am a big fan of Moynat too!!
> 
> Anyone know if there is any import taxes being charged if the bag is shipped to the US??
> 
> Thanks all!




I was charged tax of $57 for my cabas initiale.


----------



## TexasBec

the_lvlady said:


> I was charged tax of $57 for my cabas initiale.


Did FedEx send you a bill? I'm waiting to see too. I got a Cabas Initial and a Pauline. The Cabas arrived with all the invoices still in the shipping label. But with the Pauline I got a call from FedEx and I had to fill out a form and send back to them before they would release it from customs. I had to give them my social security number! And all of the invoices were gone from the shipping label. I thought I might not get charged anything for the cabas, but who knows? I'm just waiting.


----------



## Happyamelie

Thanks all for all the answers! It helps a lot!! 

I really want to get a Pauline... Last time I got a Rejane and a train pouch shipped directly to Hong Kong from Paris... Now since HK also has two Moynat stores, Moynat Paris no longer ships to HK...  Prices in HK are a lot higher compared to Paris... That's why I am thinking of having the bag shipped to my friend's place in the US and pick it up later... However, it seems it could be a little troublesome and therefore maybe I should just get it in HK and fly to Paris for one. :-p


----------



## Happyamelie

My rejane and train pouch


----------



## Mariapia

Happyamelie said:


> View attachment 3039891
> 
> 
> My rejane and train pouch




Wonderful Réjane and pouch, Happyamelie![emoji7]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

is there such thing as their classic colours?  would it be taupe and petrol blue or something?

gonna have to start saving up for a pauline... i just spent it on a nightingale coz of the barneys sale... lol....


----------



## TexasBec

Happyamelie said:


> View attachment 3039891
> 
> 
> My rejane and train pouch


Beautiful!  Is that petrol blue?


----------



## TexasBec

Happyamelie said:


> Thanks all for all the answers! It helps a lot!!
> 
> I really want to get a Pauline... Last time I got a Rejane and a train pouch shipped directly to Hong Kong from Paris... Now since HK also has two Moynat stores, Moynat Paris no longer ships to HK...  Prices in HK are a lot higher compared to Paris... That's why I am thinking of having the bag shipped to my friend's place in the US and pick it up later... However, it seems it could be a little troublesome and therefore maybe I should just get it in HK and fly to Paris for one. :-p


If flying to Paris to get a bag is an option, I say do it!!!! I've been considering it, but I could buy a lot of bags for the price of a trip to Paris. But going to Paris would be so much more fun!

 The choo choo emoticon in honor of your train pouch!


----------



## Mariapia

miss_t4k3n said:


> is there such thing as their classic colours?  would it be taupe and petrol blue or something?
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have to start saving up for a pauline... i just spent it on a nightingale coz of the barneys sale... lol....




The Nightingale is a wonderfu bag, too, miss_t4k3n![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## the_lvlady

TexasBec said:


> Did FedEx send you a bill? I'm waiting to see too. I got a Cabas Initial and a Pauline. The Cabas arrived with all the invoices still in the shipping label. But with the Pauline I got a call from FedEx and I had to fill out a form and send back to them before they would release it from customs. I had to give them my social security number! And all of the invoices were gone from the shipping label. I thought I might not get charged anything for the cabas, but who knows? I'm just waiting.




Yes I got the bill from Fedex and i just paid over the phone.


----------



## Happyamelie

Yes, that's petrol blue


----------



## kakaisme

Happyamelie said:


> View attachment 3039891
> 
> 
> My rejane and train pouch


The train pouch is so cute!!!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Mariapia said:


> The Nightingale is a wonderfu bag, too, miss_t4k3n![emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks mariapia!


----------



## papertiger

Happyamelie said:


> View attachment 3039891
> 
> 
> My rejane and train pouch



What an absolute beauty (and cute pouch)


----------



## Aelfaerie

Happyamelie said:


> View attachment 3039891
> 
> 
> My rejane and train pouch



What a beauty!


----------



## TexasBec

My bills from FedEx for duty arrived. Here's what the charges are:

For the Cabas; Price was 600 euros converted to $673.92 and charged 7.4% ($49.88) plus $7. Total of $56.88

For the Pauline PM; Price was 2458.33 euros converted to $2773.97 and charged 9% ($249.66) plus $25 (MPF?) and $7. Total of $281.66

The different percentages are due to the composition of the bags (canvas versus leather), I think. And the exchange rate has been really good recently, so the dollar amounts would vary according to the exchange rate.


----------



## Vampy

Hi! I have been busy ever since I came from my Europe trip... I only managed to take modeling photos for my carbotin bag ....

I will do the rejane one soon!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> My bills from FedEx for duty arrived. Here's what the charges are:
> 
> For the Cabas; Price was 600 euros converted to $673.92 and charged 7.4% ($49.88) plus $7. Total of $56.88
> 
> For the Pauline PM; Price was 2458.33 euros converted to $2773.97 and charged 9% ($249.66) plus $25 (MPF?) and $7. Total of $281.66
> 
> The different percentages are due to the composition of the bags (canvas versus leather), I think. And the exchange rate has been really good recently, so the dollar amounts would vary according to the exchange rate.



That's not so bad texasbec. Cheaper than flying to paris


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Vampy said:


> Hi! I have been busy ever since I came from my Europe trip... I only managed to take modeling photos for my carbotin bag ....
> 
> I will do the rejane one soon!



Very nice vampy! Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> That's not so bad texasbec. Cheaper than flying to paris


Absolutely! Not much more than local tax I would have paid if purchased here.


----------



## TexasBec

Vampy said:


> Hi! I have been busy ever since I came from my Europe trip... I only managed to take modeling photos for my carbotin bag ....
> 
> I will do the rejane one soon!


 Beautiful! What color Rejane did you get? Looking forward to seeing it too.


----------



## tea4two

First time contributing a pic: here's a mod pic with Petit Rejane burgundy dressed up with Hermes twilly. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## riquita

Your Petite Rejane is beautiful! I love it with the H twillys too.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

tea4two said:


> First time contributing a pic: here's a mod pic with Petit Rejane burgundy dressed up with Hermes twilly. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051198



Beautiful!  Love the burgundy colour too! Ahhhh, decisions, decisions.......


----------



## tea4two

riquita said:


> Your Petite Rejane is beautiful! I love it with the H twillys too.




Thank you riquita! H twillies are a great way to change up the look of a bag, and not just H bags


----------



## tea4two

miss_t4k3n said:


> Beautiful!  Love the burgundy colour too! Ahhhh, decisions, decisions.......




Thanks very much! Burgundy is a great colour year round; hope you get a Moynat in this colour, too


----------



## TexasBec

tea4two said:


> First time contributing a pic: here's a mod pic with Petit Rejane burgundy dressed up with Hermes twilly. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051198


Beautiful color and I love the size of that bag, it's perfect! 

Now I need some twillys!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## tea4two

TexasBec said:


> Beautiful color and I love the size of that bag, it's perfect!
> 
> Now I need some twillys!!!! Gorgeous!




Thanks very much, TexasBec; a couple of twillies would look absolutely fab on your new Pauline!


----------



## TexasBec

I found a Hermes Victoria II in Blue Jean for a good price (pre-loved), so I purchased it. It is beautiful, but I've decided to return it and get a Limousine in Petrol Blue. I am hooked on Moynat. I just emailed Moynat for a quote and I will box up the Hermes and return it. But I am getting a H twilly!!!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> I found a Hermes Victoria II in Blue Jean for a good price (pre-loved), so I purchased it. It is beautiful, but I've decided to return it and get a Limousine in Petrol Blue. I am hooked on Moynat. I just emailed Moynat for a quote and I will box up the Hermes and return it. But I am getting a H twilly!!!



I'm  jelly.... would u like to adopt me? Lol

Looking forward to seeing pics texasbec!


----------



## riquita

Great decision, TexasBec! From what I've read, the Limousine is lined in leather, and the Victoria is lined in canvas. If you don't mind, can you please let me know how much the Moynat Limousine is? Thanks.


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n you're not jealous of my credit card bill! This is a sickness and I need to get over it!

riquita: Exactly, I like the Limousine has more structure and is a bit smaller. I also like the Petrol Blue more than Blue Jean. AND it will be about $1000 less brand new.

Moynat quoted me 2250 euros about a month ago, we'll see if it's gone up.


----------



## TexasBec

The Limousine is 2700 euros with VAT and 2250 without. They will not have the petrol blue until October, so I will wait. I need that color.


----------



## riquita

Thanks for the information TexasBec! I hope you get your Limousine as planned, and take it out for a spin ASAP.


----------



## pointie

TexasBec said:


> I found a Hermes Victoria II in Blue Jean for a good price (pre-loved), so I purchased it. It is beautiful, but I've decided to return it and get a Limousine in Petrol Blue. I am hooked on Moynat. I just emailed Moynat for a quote and I will box up the Hermes and return it. But I am getting a H twilly!!!




Fabulous choice! Can't wait to see pictures. The amber chèvre lining is beautiful.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> miss_t4k3n you're not jealous of my credit card bill! This is a sickness and I need to get over it!
> 
> riquita: Exactly, I like the Limousine has more structure and is a bit smaller. I also like the Petrol Blue more than Blue Jean. AND it will be about $1000 less brand new.
> 
> Moynat quoted me 2250 euros about a month ago, we'll see if it's gone up.



Lol... we might be in the same boat... even with me trying to limit myself to one bag per year....there are accessories and shoes that i've recently been drooling over...hahhaha...


----------



## TexasBec

My Pauline got an H twilly!


----------



## tea4two

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline got an H twilly!




Love, love, love it! Pairs so beautifully with your H twilly; I have Rive Gauche Rive droite, too but in a different cw. Nice choice, TexasBec!


----------



## odette57

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline got an H twilly!



Lovely Pauline! Is that the petite one? I am thinking about getting a petite one in taupe. I haven't seen one in person yet though


----------



## TexasBec

odette57 said:


> Lovely Pauline! Is that the petite one? I am thinking about getting a petite one in taupe. I haven't seen one in person yet though


Thank you! It was hard to spend so much only seeing pictures, but I was not disappointed. Quite the opposite!

Yes, mine is the PM Pauline (35cm). I got confused while I was shopping because a lot of the Moynat social media postings called the 30cm, Petite Pauline, but it is actually TPM (tres petite). The TPM has a crossbody strap.


----------



## TexasBec

Moyat emailed me this morning and told me they found ONE Limousine in Petrol blue and it will arrive next week (not October)  

And, just FYI. Hermes online is offering free shipping through July 31. If you need an excuse to buy a twilly. Like I did.


----------



## TexasBec

tea4two said:


> Love, love, love it! Pairs so beautifully with your H twilly; I have Rive Gauche Rive droite, too but in a different cw. Nice choice, TexasBec!


Thank you! I wanted colors that would be versatile. And I love the pattern of the streets and maisons in Paris!


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> Apple green? Or Olive green?



OMG thank you so much for posting the picture! That sea green color is gorgeous! Now I can't decide if I want a Rejane in that or in Raspberry.


----------



## mizuki.t

Does the bag only come with dustbag or with a box if purchase from Paris?


----------



## Doaneccy

mizuki.t said:


> Does the bag only come with dustbag or with a box if purchase from Paris?



No box. Only dustbag provided


----------



## mizuki.t

Do anyone of you got the picture of the dustbag?


----------



## mizuki.t

jacyh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just went to the Moynat store in *London*, and thought I should give you a quick price reference.
> 
> The *Petite Pauline* is £*2480*, and the *Petite Réjane* is *£3120*.
> 
> Still cheaper in Paris, no?
> 
> Aaaannddd for height reference, I am 5'3" (5'2.5" in truth, but please just give me that extra .5"), and the petite bags are the only ones that don't make me look like a hobbit (the fiancé's words, not mine)



Which color is this?


----------



## kakaisme

Does anyone know the price difference between London and Paris? Is it similar and is there also tax refund for London? Thank you very much!


----------



## TexasBec

My Limousine in Petrol blue arrived last week while I was out of town. Love it, and had already purchased a twilly for it. It is quite a bit smaller than I expected (but big enough I think), and the color is so beautiful.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> My Limousine in Petrol blue arrived last week while I was out of town. Love it, and had already purchased a twilly for it. It is quite a bit smaller than I expected (but big enough I think), and the color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3077582
> View attachment 3077583
> View attachment 3077584
> View attachment 3077585



Lovely! Take a fam pic of your moynat collection!!!


----------



## TexasBec

Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641



Very nice texasbec! A wallet should definitely be next... or a rejane? Lol


----------



## casseyelsie

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641




Nice collection!!  I never own this brand.  May I know what is price range?  TIA


----------



## pointie

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641




What a beautiful happy family! The limousine is so lovely.


----------



## pointie

Just a word on wear - I didn't intend to overstuff my Cabas, but she got a workout this weekend. Book, iPad, shorts, tubes of cleanser, green market haul, plus the usual wallet/phones/cosmetic sac. In and out of trains and cars. Looks like new, wears like iron, now I want one in a different color!


----------



## riquita

TexasBec said:


> My Limousine in Petrol blue arrived last week while I was out of town. Love it, and had already purchased a twilly for it. It is quite a bit smaller than I expected (but big enough I think), and the color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3077582
> View attachment 3077583
> View attachment 3077584
> View attachment 3077585


That is stunning TexasBec!


----------



## Mariapia

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641




That Limousine is to die for, TexasBec![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Aelfaerie

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641



What a pretty family pic!


----------



## calliesun

TexasBec said:


> My Limousine in Petrol blue arrived last week while I was out of town. Love it, and had already purchased a twilly for it. It is quite a bit smaller than I expected (but big enough I think), and the color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3077582
> View attachment 3077583
> View attachment 3077584
> View attachment 3077585


What a gorgeous bag!!!  Thank you so much for sharing. I really like these Moynats!


----------



## TexasBec

pointie said:


> Just a word on wear - I didn't intend to overstuff my Cabas, but she got a workout this weekend. Book, iPad, shorts, tubes of cleanser, green market haul, plus the usual wallet/phones/cosmetic sac. In and out of trains and cars. Looks like new, wears like iron, now I want one in a different color!


I LOVE my Cabas! I have carried it almost every day since it arrived. Good to know how sturdy it is.  I would also like another one in the bigger size and a darker color. I'm considering selling my Goyard St. Louis to justify it.


----------



## TexasBec

Thanks casseyelsie, pointie, riquita, Mariapia, Aelfaerie, and calliesun!


I really love the Limousine and it might become my favorite every day bag. It holds everything I need to carry daily and it is not too big. And, of course, it is gorgeous.


----------



## pointie

TexasBec said:


> I LOVE my Cabas! I have carried it almost every day since it arrived. Good to know how sturdy it is.  I would also like another one in the bigger size and a darker color. I'm considering selling my Goyard St. Louis to justify it.



I think you would be more than justified. Every other person on the street has a St. Louis, and there's a seller of really good fakes on certain corners of Madison Avenue in the 60s and 70s.  

I want another Cabas --  the larger black/silver with a custom paint job.


----------



## odette57

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641



Beautiful bags! do you have any modeling pics to share?   i'm almost there to pull a trigger on a pauline, but not quite sure if i want the 30 or the 35.


----------



## TexasBec

odette57 said:


> Beautiful bags! do you have any modeling pics to share?   i'm almost there to pull a trigger on a pauline, but not quite sure if i want the 30 or the 35.


Pauline modeling pictures are on page 32!


----------



## odette57

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641





TexasBec said:


> Pauline modeling pictures are on page 32!



oh thanks! it's so lovely!  do you mind telling how tall are you? thanks!  i'm 5'2 and quite unsure really.


----------



## TexasBec

I'm 5'4".


----------



## sugarpop

silly question...are the moynat stores as "exclusive" as Hermes? I mean would they sell to just anyone? Hoping they do...


----------



## Aelfaerie

sugarpop said:


> silly question...are the moynat stores as "exclusive" as Hermes? I mean would they sell to just anyone? Hoping they do...



I've never had an issue, but I think the difficulty for most is getting to a store. They only have like, 12 stores total worldwide.


----------



## pointie

Aelfaerie said:


> I've never had an issue, but I think the difficulty for most is getting to a store. They only have like, 12 stores total worldwide.




True. And when you get to a store or communicate by email, they are unfailingly gracious and helpful. I can't recommend Moynat's service highly enough. It's enough to keep me coming back.


----------



## memo

sugarpop said:


> silly question...are the moynat stores as "exclusive" as Hermes? I mean would they sell to just anyone? Hoping they do...



I have been treated so nicely at the Moynat in Paris.  They are not snobbish at all.


----------



## Thesis2015

Hi guys, I'm new here, and I too have fallen for Moynat (particularly the Rejane and Ballerine). 

Several posts back someone wrote that Hermes double stitch (saddle-stitch) their bags whereas Moynat single stitch them ... Please could someone elaborate on this? The advantage of a saddle stitch is that if a thread comes loose then the rest of the bag doesn't unravel (hence the advantage over a machine stitched bag). Are you sure that Moynat single stitch their bags? It would be a bit pointless because in effect they are doing what a machine would do, but by hand.


----------



## allyraine

Hi. This is my first post in this thread. But i have been reading your comments about pauline.
And i just bought one last week in paris. 
And i am very happy with my pauline 35. Its super lovely. The staff are also super friendly. 
I have attached the photo of my bag.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi. Your Pauline is gorgeous. May i know How much you paid for it In Euro? Thanks


----------



## miss_t4k3n

allyraine said:


> Hi. This is my first post in this thread. But i have been reading your comments about pauline.
> And i just bought one last week in paris.
> And i am very happy with my pauline 35. Its super lovely. The staff are also super friendly.
> I have attached the photo of my bag.



Lovely bags you have there. Which colour is this Pauline?


----------



## allyraine

Thanks! They told me the color code is parme. 
And its their latest color.


----------



## allyraine

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi. Your Pauline is gorgeous. May i know How much you paid for it In Euro? Thanks



Bought it for 2950 last july.


----------



## Nana0709

Hi your cabas initial looks great! I'm tempted to get one too.  Could you please tell me if the bag holds itself up with nothing much placed in the bag or does it slouch? I'm also curious about the lining inside the bag as well..


----------



## Nana0709

tea4two said:


> First time contributing a pic: here's a mod pic with Petit Rejane burgundy dressed up with Hermes twilly. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051198



Hi your Rejane looks so beautiful! Is your Rejane the 26cm? It is so hard to gauge the 3 different sizes and I have a feeling that the biggest Rejane may seem a bit too big for a 5"3...=\


----------



## tea4two

Nana0709 said:


> Hi your Rejane looks so beautiful! Is your Rejane the 26cm? It is so hard to gauge the 3 different sizes and I have a feeling that the biggest Rejane may seem a bit too big for a 5"3...=\




Hi Nana, 
I'm 5'3" too and the Petite Rejane works for me; not sure if this is 26cm but I think this is the smaller sz. If I compare the measurement of the base the Petite Rejane to my Hermes Toolbox 26 then they are exactly the same sz. HTH and good luck!


----------



## charmesh

How much is the reversible Quattro bag?


----------



## Nana0709

tea4two said:


> Hi Nana,
> I'm 5'3" too and the Petite Rejane works for me; not sure if this is 26cm but I think this is the smaller sz. If I compare the measurement of the base the Petite Rejane to my Hermes Toolbox 26 then they are exactly the same sz. HTH and good luck!



Hi thanks for replying! If you don't mind telling me does your Rejane lock has a keyhole in them?  

Thanks again for your help and information!


----------



## pointie

Nana0709 said:


> Hi your cabas initial looks great! I'm tempted to get one too.  Could you please tell me if the bag holds itself up with nothing much placed in the bag or does it slouch? I'm also curious about the lining inside the bag as well..


It does stand up by itself, and the cloth lining inside helps with that. there are also two slip pockets and gold hardware that can be used to close the bag.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline got an H twilly!



Texasbec,  a bit off topic but which twilly is that red and black one? I'm looking for a twilly to put on my Celine in coquelicot but not liking the twillies I'm seeing online.. lol.. tnx again!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

allyraine said:


> Thanks! They told me the color code is parme.
> And its their latest color.


Is it like a taupe or something? Hard to tell with pics sometimes....


----------



## miss_t4k3n

charmesh said:


> How much is the reversible Quattro bag?



I think it's 1850 euro with vat for the petite quattro... best to email them or fb msg to confirm. They're pretty good at replying...


----------



## TexasBec

miss_t4k3n said:


> Texasbec,  a bit off topic but which twilly is that red and black one? I'm looking for a twilly to put on my Celine in coquelicot but not liking the twillies I'm seeing online.. lol.. tnx again!


It's Rive Droite Rive Gauche. Little streets and houses in Paris, love it!


----------



## TexasBec

allyraine said:


> Hi. This is my first post in this thread. But i have been reading your comments about pauline.
> And i just bought one last week in paris.
> And i am very happy with my pauline 35. Its super lovely. The staff are also super friendly.
> I have attached the photo of my bag.


Gorgeous, and I love the color. Is that another Pauline in the background???


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> It's Rive Droite Rive Gauche. Little streets and houses in Paris, love it!



Tnx Texasbec!  Hopefully it's available in the stores.. it's not even in the Canada hermes site....


----------



## Lulu0905

I have completely fallen in love with Moynat! We were in London this past week. I almost purchased a Goyard and after reading posts on this forum, I ended up with a black Cabas. I can definitely see myself adding another bag in the future. The saleswoman was super nice and gave us a tour of the store and history of the brand. 

A new fan indeed!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Lulu0905 said:


> I have completely fallen in love with Moynat! We were in London this past week. I almost purchased a Goyard and after reading posts on this forum, I ended up with a black Cabas. I can definitely see myself adding another bag in the future. The saleswoman was super nice and gave us a tour of the store and history of the brand.
> 
> A new fan indeed!



post a pic of your cabas lulu0905!


----------



## Lulu0905

Here's a quick pic! The quality is amazing. Loving this bag! I really liked the Quattro leather tote too but wasn't sure about the longer length. I am use to carrying wider totes. 

What do you guys like in terms of the handbags? Working towards getting one of those next &#128521;


----------



## the_lvlady

Lulu0905 said:


> Here's a quick pic! The quality is amazing. Loving this bag! I really liked the Quattro leather tote too but wasn't sure about the longer length. I am use to carrying wider totes.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys like in terms of the handbags? Working towards getting one of those next [emoji6]




Lovely! I have the cabas in Sepia/Taupe and i love it too. I am eyeing a Pauline next, just deliberating on the size. [emoji4] Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## TexasBec

Lulu0905 said:


> Here's a quick pic! The quality is amazing. Loving this bag! I really liked the Quattro leather tote too but wasn't sure about the longer length. I am use to carrying wider totes.
> 
> What do you guys like in terms of the handbags? Working towards getting one of those next &#55357;&#56841;


Love it! I have one in White Snow, but what will I do when summer is over? Need black. 

 I have a Pauline and Limousine and I have to say I LOVE my Limousine. I am very casual and it is a perfect every day bag.


----------



## azur3

Pauline tpm in Parme, in love with the color! I was told the color is being discontinued. Anyone else heard that?


----------



## memo

azur3 said:


> Pauline tpm in Parme, in love with the color! I was told the color is being discontinued. Anyone else heard that?
> View attachment 3097054




It's probably a seasonal color that once the leather is used up, it's gone away.  At least that is was what I was told last year (when they had seafoam green bags).  I was in Paris last month and wanted to get a Pauline in black or taupe but none were to be had--just the summer colors.  I liked the Parme but it wasn't a good color for me.


----------



## azur3

memo said:


> It's probably a seasonal color that once the leather is used up, it's gone away.  At least that is was what I was told last year (when they had seafoam green bags).  I was in Paris last month and wanted to get a Pauline in black or taupe but none were to be had--just the summer colors.  I liked the Parme but it wasn't a good color for me.




I see! Thanks for the info. 
I thought black and taupe are permanent colors that you can order? Although if you were just traveling, maybe there's not enough time. Hope you find your perfect Pauline!


----------



## memo

azur3 said:


> I see! Thanks for the info.
> I thought black and taupe are permanent colors that you can order? Although if you were just traveling, maybe there's not enough time. Hope you find your perfect Pauline!




Now that I think about it I don't recall being offered that option and didn't think to ask.  I had to console myself with a Cabas Jardineir and a Quattro reverse.  There's always the next trip!


----------



## Lulu0905

Thanks for the thoughts ladies! I love the shape of the Pauline but could see the Limousine being a great everyday bag!


----------



## Chateulaine

Hi! Does anybody here tried to have their Pauline personalized? Did they hand paint it or stamped/embossed? Thanks


----------



## azur3

Chateulaine said:


> Hi! Does anybody here tried to have their Pauline personalized? Did they hand paint it or stamped/embossed? Thanks




You can have the bag tag (which comes with the Pauline) hot stamped with initials for free. But if you want to customise on the bag, it takes awhile and I believe it is handpainted. I haven't seen one done on a Pauline but have seen a very cute 3d block letter design on a Rejane that was subtly hidden under the flap ( so you only see it when you open the bag). Happy customising!


----------



## Chateulaine

azur3 said:


> You can have the bag tag (which comes with the Pauline) hot stamped with initials for free. But if you want to customise on the bag, it takes awhile and I believe it is handpainted. I haven't seen one done on a Pauline but have seen a very cute 3d block letter design on a Rejane that was subtly hidden under the flap ( so you only see it when you open the bag). Happy customising!



Thanks for the info. That's what I meant a hot stamped on the the tag (which I saw on few pics of Pauline). Oh! So it's free. That's good to know. Thanks azur3.


----------



## Chateulaine

Hi TPF's! I am confused on what to order a MADDER or PETROL BLUE Pauline. At first, I was attracted to madder and I asked my better half he chose blue. Then I realized I have red St. Louis. I want to have different colors but the Pauline madder is just stunning. Arggggghhhh!!! Maybe any TPF's can help me decide? Thanks...


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Chateulaine said:


> Hi TPF's! I am confused on what to order a MADDER or PETROL BLUE Pauline. At first, I was attracted to madder and I asked my better half he chose blue. Then I realized I have red St. Louis. I want to have different colors but the Pauline madder is just stunning. Arggggghhhh!!! Maybe any TPF's can help me decide? Thanks...



If you love it, buy it!! Or you can consider which other bag you would like and which ones you think would look best in which colour. I personally like the madder for the pauline as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chateulaine

miss_t4k3n said:


> If you love it, buy it!! Or you can consider which other bag you would like and which ones you think would look best in which colour. I personally like the madder for the pauline as well. Hope that helps!



Thanks miss_t4k3n...


----------



## TexasBec

Chateulaine said:


> Hi TPF's! I am confused on what to order a MADDER or PETROL BLUE Pauline. At first, I was attracted to madder and I asked my better half he chose blue. Then I realized I have red St. Louis. I want to have different colors but the Pauline madder is just stunning. Arggggghhhh!!! Maybe any TPF's can help me decide? Thanks...


I have the Pauline in Madder and the Limousine in Petrol Blue; both colors are GORGEOUS and (in my opinion) will complement many different colors in clothing.

My personal favorite is the petrol blue. But if you love red, you should get red (and the red St. Louis is totally different from a madder Pauline-you can't really compare those 2 bags).

Just a warning, you might not be able to get the color you want immediately. I decided I wanted the Limousine in Petrol Blue and they told me one would be available in October (and then miraculously they sent it to me the next week).

 Let us know what you get!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Chateulaine said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n...



I just remembered. I called the London store last week as I was gonna get the half heart coin purse and they mentioned that there is gonna be a bit of a delay if I'm looking for a colour that they didn't already have on hand since the staff are going on vacay  (can't recall how long -2 weeks or something?)...  Anyway. . Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Chateulaine

TexasBec said:


> I have the Pauline in Madder and the Limousine in Petrol Blue; both colors are GORGEOUS and (in my opinion) will complement many different colors in clothing.
> 
> My personal favorite is the petrol blue. But if you love red, you should get red (and the red St. Louis is totally different from a madder Pauline-you can't really compare those 2 bags).
> 
> Just a warning, you might not be able to get the color you want immediately. I decided I wanted the Limousine in Petrol Blue and they told me one would be available in October (and then miraculously they sent it to me the next week).
> 
> Let us know what you get!



Thanks texasbec! I just emailed them my inquiry if the colors are avail. I'll surely share what I got.


----------



## Chateulaine

miss_t4k3n said:


> I just remembered. I called the London store last week as I was gonna get the half heart coin purse and they mentioned that there is gonna be a bit of a delay if I'm looking for a colour that they didn't already have on hand since the staff are going on vacay  (can't recall how long -2 weeks or something?)...  Anyway. . Good luck with your purchase!



Thanks...I'll keep that in mind. It would be my splurge for my bday (nov) but want to buy it now. I hope exchange rate (Canada) would be in my favor.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Chateulaine said:


> Thanks...I'll keep that in mind. It would be my splurge for my bday (nov) but want to buy it now. I hope exchange rate (Canada) would be in my favor.



Lol... I always feel the same way... my bday is in Nov too!!!


----------



## Suzzybagaddict

Hello, Everyone! I would like to ask for help, Moynat Pauline TPM bag owners. A distant relative purchased a Pink Bougainvillea TPM Pauline bag for me 2 months ago in Paris. I just received it last August 31, 2015. I already had suspicions when I saw the photo she sent me. Until I saw the bag myself. I immediately went to the nearest high end bag reseller and found out that the dust bags, authenticity cards, the hardware and leather didn't match the bag I purchased. I feel so down because I believe it is counterfeit. Can anybody here help me if it really is fake? It causes me a lot of stress already.


----------



## monogramouflage

Suzzybagaddict said:


> Hello, Everyone! I would like to ask for help, Moynat Pauline TPM bag owners. A distant relative purchased a Pink Bougainvillea TPM Pauline bag for me 2 months ago in Paris. I just received it last August 31, 2015. I already had suspicions when I saw the photo she sent me. Until I saw the bag myself. I immediately went to the nearest high end bag reseller and found out that the dust bags, authenticity cards, the hardware and leather didn't match the bag I purchased. I feel so down because I believe it is counterfeit. Can anybody here help me if it really is fake? It causes me a lot of stress already.



Confront your distant relative for clarification.

Otherwise contact the TPF authenticators.


----------



## lesAdrets

I love "anatomy of a bag" photos and kept meaning to post this Ballerine (via Pierre-Jean Manfred, https://twitter.com/Soblacktie/status/601039044622028800)


----------



## Suzzybagaddict

monogramouflage said:


> Confront your distant relative for clarification.
> 
> Otherwise contact the TPF authenticators.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. I couldn't find the Moynat Authenticators thread. Has anyone started a thread about it?


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Suzzybagaddict said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. I couldn't find the Moynat Authenticators thread. Has anyone started a thread about it?



Check in the authenticate this forum though I didn't see one earlier when I searched... Anyway. . I would get more info from the relative... did your relative give you a receipt? Its not like moynat bags are sold in dept stores and I don't think they're as popularly made by counterfeiters like lv or other brands... 

good luck. Hope you manage to sort this out.


----------



## monogramouflage

Suzzybagaddict said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. I couldn't find the Moynat Authenticators thread. Has anyone started a thread about it?



http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/


You may need to open a new thread in the above link, but again you should just ask your relative.


----------



## memo

Suzzybagaddict said:


> Hello, Everyone! I would like to ask for help, Moynat Pauline TPM bag owners. A distant relative purchased a Pink Bougainvillea TPM Pauline bag for me 2 months ago in Paris. I just received it last August 31, 2015. I already had suspicions when I saw the photo she sent me. Until I saw the bag myself. I immediately went to the nearest high end bag reseller and found out that the dust bags, authenticity cards, the hardware and leather didn't match the bag I purchased. I feel so down because I believe it is counterfeit. Can anybody here help me if it really is fake? It causes me a lot of stress already.




I suggest you send some photos of the bag to Moynat directly and ask their opinion.  If you post photos here I might be able to give you an opinion.


----------



## Crocodiva

Suzzybagaddict said:


> Hello, Everyone! I would like to ask for help, Moynat Pauline TPM bag owners. A distant relative purchased a Pink Bougainvillea TPM Pauline bag for me 2 months ago in Paris. I just received it last August 31, 2015. I already had suspicions when I saw the photo she sent me. Until I saw the bag myself. I immediately went to the nearest high end bag reseller and found out that the dust bags, authenticity cards, the hardware and leather didn't match the bag I purchased. I feel so down because I believe it is counterfeit. Can anybody here help me if it really is fake? It causes me a lot of stress already.




Yes please post some pictures along with the dust bag and any other things you received. Will look at the pictures and compare to see as well. The more eyes the better[emoji6]


----------



## Chateulaine

Hi TPF's! I just ordered my biggest splurge Pauline 35cm in Petrol blue...the SA said the bag would be available this sept but no date yet. It was a big help reading all your posts here and pics as well.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Chateulaine said:


> Hi TPF's! I just ordered my biggest splurge Pauline 35cm in Petrol blue...the SA said the bag would be available this sept but no date yet. It was a big help reading all your posts here and pics as well.


So excited for you! I'm sure it will be ready and in your hands soon enough &#55357;&#56842;.... pls post pics when you do!!!


----------



## ka3na20

My first ever Moynat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

ka3na20 said:


> My first ever Moynat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119224
> View attachment 3119225
> View attachment 3119226



Very nice!!! I love the added twillies too! Is this the 35?


----------



## TexasBec




----------



## TexasBec

ka3na20 said:


> My first ever Moynat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119224
> View attachment 3119225
> View attachment 3119226


Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## TexasBec

lesAdrets said:


> I love "anatomy of a bag" photos and kept meaning to post this Ballerine (via Pierre-Jean Manfred, https://twitter.com/Soblacktie/status/601039044622028800)


Thanks for posting, I love this. And wow, what a color!!


----------



## TexasBec

Chateulaine said:


> Hi TPF's! I just ordered my biggest splurge Pauline 35cm in Petrol blue...the SA said the bag would be available this sept but no date yet. It was a big help reading all your posts here and pics as well.


 So exciting! I can't wait to see pictures, and it's September!!


----------



## lesAdrets

TexasBec said:


> Thanks for posting, I love this. And wow, what a color!!



You're welcome 

I'm always coming to this thread to visit your lovely trio. Your Pauline in Madder is especially stunning 

Everyone's bags here are beautiful!


----------



## Nana0709

Pazdzernika said:


> If you're on Instagram you can follow them: @moynat_paris. A few of their snaps from IG:
> 
> View attachment 2560701
> 
> View attachment 2560702
> View attachment 2560703
> View attachment 2560704
> View attachment 2560705
> View attachment 2560706
> View attachment 2560707
> View attachment 2560708
> View attachment 2560709
> View attachment 2560710
> View attachment 2560711



Hi does anyone have a picture of how that navy blue rejane looks like in real life? I could not really tell how it would like during daytime. 

Many thanks in advance!

http://habituallychic.luxury/wp-con...3/03/7.-moynat-parisian-promenade-nowness.jpg


----------



## sabel15843

Hello! How do i know if this Pauline bag is authentic? a friend of mine is selling it to me. Telling me the bag is Brand new. I have more photos... Thanks a lot!


----------



## TexasBec

sabel15843 said:


> Hello! How do i know if this Pauline bag is authentic? a friend of mine is selling it to me. Telling me the bag is Brand new. I have more photos... Thanks a lot!


Looks real to me, and I have a Pauline. A picture of the inside will help. Is the interior super soft and luxurious? Does it smell like a leather shop? That's real.


----------



## sabel15843

TexasBec said:


> Looks real to me, and I have a Pauline. A picture of the inside will help. Is the interior super soft and luxurious? Does it smell like a leather shop? That's real.



Yes. I have more photos... And the interior is really soft and luxurious and has great smell...


----------



## HotRedBag

sabel15843 said:


> Hello! How do i know if this Pauline bag is authentic? a friend of mine is selling it to me. Telling me the bag is Brand new. I have more photos... Thanks a lot!


Absolutely gorgeous! Jealous!!


----------



## bagnut1

miss_t4k3n said:


> Very nice!!! I love the added twillies too! Is this the 35?


Smaller - the 35 doesn't have shoulder strap.


----------



## galex101404

bagnut1 said:


> Smaller - the 35 doesn't have shoulder strap.




How are you liking the smaller size? Does it hold all your daily essentials?

I'm seriously considering this bag, but keep going back and forth on it as I'm not going to be able to see it in person before purchasing it.

Do you see the grey/taupe color in person when you purchased your bag?

I'm trying to decide between that color or the raspberry. TIA


----------



## monogramouflage

sabel15843 said:


> Hello! How do i know if this Pauline bag is authentic? a friend of mine is selling it to me. Telling me the bag is Brand new. I have more photos... Thanks a lot!



Please ask the authenticators for their advice: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/


----------



## nekroxas

TexasBec said:


> Thanks miss_t4k3n! Here they are. I'm afraid this is it for a very long time. Maybe a wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3077641


Hi! I really want to get the Cabas Initial in White Snow, what size is yours? Did you get it shipped from Paris? How is it holding up with daily use?


----------



## TexasBec

nekroxas said:


> Hi! I really want to get the Cabas Initial in White Snow, what size is yours? Did you get it shipped from Paris? How is it holding up with daily use?


Mine is the smaller of the 2 horizontal styles, 35 cm. I LOVE it and carried it just about daily until my Limousine arrived. Now, I LOVE my Limousine and have been carrying it every day. Since it's fall now it's time to put away the white bag;  I will probably get the cabas out again next spring. It's in like new condition still, the coated canvas is very easy to keep clean. And yes, I had it shipped from Paris. They are so nice at Moynat when you send them an email.


----------



## TexasBec

Look at these terrible fake Rejanes.


----------



## memo

They really are terrible fakes.  Sad.


----------



## Chateulaine

Hi! For those in Canada and wondering how much is the duty & tax for a Pauline pm. I paid cdn$860.25 of course I think it depends on the conversion rate as well. I'll pick it up tomorrow after I ordered it last Sept 5. It arrived in Paris store last wk.


----------



## TexasBec

Chateulaine said:


> Hi! For those in Canada and wondering how much is the duty & tax for a Pauline pm. I paid cdn$860.25 of course I think it depends on the conversion rate as well. I'll pick it up tomorrow after I ordered it last Sept 5. It arrived in Paris store last wk.


wow! That's alot!!


----------



## nekroxas

Chateulaine said:


> Hi! For those in Canada and wondering how much is the duty & tax for a Pauline pm. I paid cdn$860.25 of course I think it depends on the conversion rate as well. I'll pick it up tomorrow after I ordered it last Sept 5. It arrived in Paris store last wk.




Hi I'm from Canada too, thinking of buying the Cabas Initial. So I'm guessing it's about 15% of your purchase?


----------



## nekroxas

TexasBec said:


> Mine is the smaller of the 2 horizontal styles, 35 cm. I LOVE it and carried it just about daily until my Limousine arrived. Now, I LOVE my Limousine and have been carrying it every day. Since it's fall now it's time to put away the white bag;  I will probably get the cabas out again next spring. It's in like new condition still, the coated canvas is very easy to keep clean. And yes, I had it shipped from Paris. They are so nice at Moynat when you send them an email.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chateulaine

nekroxas said:


> Hi I'm from Canada too, thinking of buying the Cabas Initial. So I'm guessing it's about 15% of your purchase?


Hi! I called customs prior to ordering last month and they asked me what it is made. It's 10% duty for a leather bag and your province's tax. Ours is 12%. That would be based on the total converted price I think. If it's cabas it might be cheaper.


----------



## Chateulaine

I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.


----------



## Chateulaine

sorry for the above pic posted...I don't know how to edit it if it can be. it came out right when uploaded and checked on my phone.


----------



## azur3

Chateulaine said:


> I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.




So lovely! I have the Pauline in tpm. Beautiful shape. Enjoy!!!


----------



## TexasBec

Chateulaine said:


> I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.


Gorgeous! I could just put it on a shelf and look at it all the time.


----------



## panduhbear

Chateulaine said:


> Hi! For those in Canada and wondering how much is the duty & tax for a Pauline pm. I paid cdn$860.25 of course I think it depends on the conversion rate as well. I'll pick it up tomorrow after I ordered it last Sept 5. It arrived in Paris store last wk.


Wow! For some reason I always thought Moynat was much more expensive than that... 800 is not a bad price for such a high quality product! Do you know how much they charge for hand painting initials?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Chateulaine said:


> I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.



Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Chateulaine said:


> I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.



That's beautiful! What's the name of the color?


----------



## Chateulaine

Aelfaerie said:


> That's beautiful! What's the name of the color?





azur3 said:


> So lovely! I have the Pauline in tpm. Beautiful shape. Enjoy!!!



Thank you azur...


----------



## Chateulaine

Aelfaerie said:


> That's beautiful! What's the name of the color?



Thanks. It's petrol blue one of the standards color. Btw, if you buy a special color it's plus 20%.


----------



## Chateulaine

TexasBec said:


> Gorgeous! I could just put it on a shelf and look at it all the time.



Thank you


----------



## Chateulaine

Encore Hermes said:


> Beautiful color! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Chateulaine

panduhbear said:


> Wow! For some reason I always thought Moynat was much more expensive than that... 800 is not a bad price for such a high quality product! Do you know how much they charge for hand painting initials?



Hi! I had a hot stamping of my initials and it's free. For hand painting usually they to it on the cabas euros 210 for 2 initials and 270 for 3.


----------



## ka3na20

I just want to share new shots of my TPM in Pink. Im loving it.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Omg!  Thats quite a lot for duties and tax. It might work out cheaper for me to get my cousin to pick it up for me from London I'm that case.  *sigh*


----------



## galex101404

ka3na20 said:


> I just want to share new shots of my TPM in Pink. Im loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159997
> View attachment 3159998




Thanks so much did posting! Your bag is gorgeous! Do you mind posting pictures of how much this size bag can hold? TIA


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know the fall/winter colors?  I want a rejane.


----------



## pursegirl789

Chateulaine said:


> I just want to share my biggest splurge so far...it's a PM and surprisingly it comes with a longer strap. I thought it only comes with petite Pauline. The base measures 35cm, I believe a petite measures 29cm.



Do you mind share the prices of this beautiful bag? Very pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chateulaine

pursegirl789 said:


> Do you mind share the prices of this beautiful bag? Very pretty!! Congrats!!


Hi! here's the quote of the Pauline... as of last september


 For the Petite Pauline ( 29* 15*18 cm ) The price is 2800 euros with French VAT ( 2333.33 euros without  French VAT) 
 Our permanent  colors are: Tourterelle (soft dove grey), Taupe, Madder (red), Bougainvillea, Sky Blue, Petrol Blue, Navy Blue, Terracotta and Black. 

 - For the Pauline (35*16.5*23.5 cm)  The price is 2950 euros with French VAT (2458.33 euros without French VAT ) 
 Our permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Terra Cotta, Madder (red) and Petrol Blue 

 - For the Pauline GM ( Pauline 24H ) (55*42*36 cm) The price is 3750 euros with the French VAT  (3125 euros without the French VAT) 
 Our permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Petrol Blue and Madder (red) .


----------



## Chateulaine

miss_t4k3n said:


> Omg!  Thats quite a lot for duties and tax. It might work out cheaper for me to get my cousin to pick it up for me from London I'm that case.  *sigh*


 
if you will have the bag shipped to you by your cousin to Canada, I think you still have to pay the duties and tax. unless if your cousin will not declare the true amount and item you'll pass paying but mind you I am watching border security and all mails/packages from all over the world coming into Canada pass on the thorough scrutiny of X-rays machine and custom officers. if they find out it's not properly declared they might fine you plus confiscate the item. and if your cousin will buy she has to pay the tax there. the price of the Pauline was tax excluded since it was shipped outside Paris. hope this helps, just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Chateulaine said:


> if you will have the bag shipped to you by your cousin to Canada, I think you still have to pay the duties and tax. unless if your cousin will not declare the true amount and item you'll pass paying but mind you I am watching border security and all mails/packages from all over the world coming into Canada pass on the thorough scrutiny of X-rays machine and custom officers. if they find out it's not properly declared they might fine you plus confiscate the item. and if your cousin will buy she has to pay the tax there. the price of the Pauline was tax excluded since it was shipped outside Paris. hope this helps, just my opinion and I could be wrong.



My cousin would buy it in london and bring it with her here when she comes for a visit.... haven't quite calculated it yet if that's cheaper... for sure having her ship it to me will cost more though since I'll be paying both taxes....


----------



## pursegirl789

pursegirl789 said:


> Do you mind share the prices of this beautiful bag? Very pretty!! Congrats!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## alizhan

hey guys, for those who ordered via email order, how long do u have to wait for yr items to arrive?

I ordered a quattro and was told that i have to wait for 3 months....


----------



## aurora29

I think it depends on the availability of the item that you want. I ordered a petite Pauline in madder red which was ready in stock so I didn't have to wait. Received my bag within a few working days after I made my payment!


----------



## Chateulaine

aurora29 said:


> I think it depends on the availability of the item that you want. I ordered a petite Pauline in madder red which was ready in stock so I didn't have to wait. Received my bag within a few working days after I made my payment!



Hi! I ordered my Pauline sept 5, it was available after a month.


----------



## patQ

Hi All
I am a newbie to Moynat and I currently want to get my hand on my first Rejane! I live in the U.S but they do not have a boutique in my city. Do you guys know how many colors are available in Rejane or it is all seasonal? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## patQ

tea4two said:


> Hi Nana,
> I'm 5'3" too and the Petite Rejane works for me; not sure if this is 26cm but I think this is the smaller sz. If I compare the measurement of the base the Petite Rejane to my Hermes Toolbox 26 then they are exactly the same sz. HTH and good luck!


Hi Tea4two 
I love your Rejane! May I ask can it fit a full size wallet? It is so hard to imagine the size!
Thanks!


----------



## tea4two

patQ said:


> Hi Tea4two
> 
> I love your Rejane! May I ask can it fit a full size wallet? It is so hard to imagine the size!
> 
> Thanks!




Hi there, 
My wallet (it's a longer one) fits in a Petite Rejane with room to spare. Very roomy but it can get heavy since this bag is leather lined. What color are you thinking of getting?


----------



## patQ

tea4two said:


> Hi there,
> My wallet (it's a longer one) fits in a Petite Rejane with room to spare. Very roomy but it can get heavy since this bag is leather lined. What color are you thinking of getting?


Hey!
Thank you for your reply! I am waiting for their reply about what seasonal colors they have but right now I'm thinking about either the pacific (purple-blue) or the Rejane Duet exclusive for Hong Kong!


----------



## tea4two

Oooooh those colours sound beautiful! You will not be disppointed with the craftmanship of this bag; it's about par with Hermès IMHO and much less expensive. If you like structured bags, the PR is definitely for you. Pls post a mod puc when you get it!


----------



## tea4two

patQ said:


> Hey!
> Thank you for your reply! I am waiting for their reply about what seasonal colors they have but right now I'm thinking about either the pacific (purple-blue) or the Rejane Duet exclusive for Hong Kong!




Hi patq
Those colours sound beautiful! Moynat's quality and craftmanship are almost at par with Hermes IMHO and much less expensive. If you like structured bags, this bag is for you! Pls post a mod pic when you get it! Sorry for the double post but I forgot to quote you.


----------



## patQ

tea4two said:


> Hi patq
> Those colours sound beautiful! Moynat's quality and craftmanship are almost at par with Hermes IMHO and much less expensive. If you like structured bags, this bag is for you! Pls post a mod pic when you get it! Sorry for the double post but I forgot to quote you.


Thank you so much for the infos! I will be sure to post a pic when I get it!


----------



## TexasBec

There's a black Pauline GM for sale on the Real Real for $1995!  The interior is the monogram!  I would love this for an overnight bag, but my budget was blown this summer.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...=54917724900&gclid=CNPu-8Ck5sgCFZU1aQodeL4MmA


----------



## e_pinpin

It's interesting how different parts of the world prefer different models of Moynat

Seems like you ladies in the US prefer the Pauline

I live in Asia where it's all about the Rejane

While I was in Paris last week, SAs from all shops highly recommended the Ballerine!!

the craftsmanship is really excellent on the Ballerine!!

Anyone loving the Ballerine??? what are your thoughts?


----------



## papertiger

e_pinpin said:


> It's interesting how different parts of the world prefer different models of Moynat
> 
> Seems like you ladies in the US prefer the Pauline
> 
> I live in Asia where it's all about the Rejane
> 
> While I was in Paris last week, SAs from all shops highly recommended the Ballerine!!
> 
> the craftsmanship is really excellent on the Ballerine!!
> 
> Anyone loving the Ballerine??? what are your thoughts?



That's very interesting 

I think the Rejane is slightly more conservative and yet also much more on-trend generally. It also reminds me of Hermes' Napoleon's bag's hw. 

I personally adore the Rejane Saddlebag 

The Pauline's shape is so unique, I think it is very recognisable as Moynat, even from a distance.

I find both the Rejane and the Pauling _very_ elegant 

I have a feeling that the Ballerine is being 'pushed' at M ATM. 

Go with your heart and your head, but take what most SAs say with a 'pinch of salt'


----------



## Aelfaerie

e_pinpin said:


> It's interesting how different parts of the world prefer different models of Moynat
> 
> Seems like you ladies in the US prefer the Pauline
> 
> I live in Asia where it's all about the Rejane
> 
> While I was in Paris last week, SAs from all shops highly recommended the Ballerine!!
> 
> the craftsmanship is really excellent on the Ballerine!!
> 
> Anyone loving the Ballerine??? what are your thoughts?



I think it's all about the style. Obviously it's a very very big generalization, but I find that women in the States like practical bags (e.g. with shoulder straps, large and roomy, can easily toss things in) whereas in east Asia it's all about smaller, "daintier" looking bags. Personally, I am loving the Rejane and am just waiting for the right color.

The Ballerine fits in well with the trend of boxy, rigid east-west bags that everyone's doing these days. For instance, LV just came out with the Steamer. Also, recent bags (e.g. Diorama, LV Capucines) all have that stiffness around the gussets and that shape.


----------



## a__bear

Fairly inexperienced in PF and not sure if i'm posting this in the right spot... but want to share the info I received from Moynat today

Moynat Rejane Oct.29th, 2015 Response:

"We will have three new colors: Fog, Plum and Caramel for this winter. It will be a small collection available for our three sizes of Réjane bag. 

-For the Mini Réjane (20 x 8 x 15 cm) : The price is 3300 euros with French VAT (2750 euros without French VAT) 
The permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Madder (red) and Raspberry. 
For the moment we will have the PLum color. 

-For the Petite Réjane (26 x 10 x 18.5 cm):  The price is 3700 euros with the French VAT (3083.33 euros without the French VAT)  
The permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Madder (red), Burgundy, Tourterelle (soft dove grey), Turquoise, Petrol Blue, Sky Blue, Navy Blue and Bougainvillea (pink)  
For the moment we will have one Madder, one Plum, and one Caramel. 

- For the Réjane (30 x 14 x 20.5 cm) : The price is 3950 euros with the French VAT (3291.67 euros without French VAT)  
The permanent colors are:  Black, Taupe, Burgundy, Tourterelle, Petrol Blue, Navy Blue and Madder.  

we are able to ship to the USA. FedEx is our shipping service provider. The shipping fees are 60 euros for a leather bag. Once a bag is sent out, it generally arrives in approximately 48 hours.  
You would have to pay the customs and duties upon arrival of the bag. The percentage/price differs by state. (around 12%)"


----------



## TexasBec

a__bear said:


> Fairly inexperienced in PF and not sure if i'm posting this in the right spot... but want to share the info I received from Moynat today
> 
> Moynat Rejane Oct.29th, 2015 Response:
> 
> "We will have three new colors: Fog, Plum and Caramel for this winter. It will be a small collection available for our three sizes of Réjane bag.
> 
> -For the Mini Réjane (20 x 8 x 15 cm) : The price is 3300 euros with French VAT (2750 euros without French VAT)
> The permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Madder (red) and Raspberry.
> For the moment we will have the PLum color.
> 
> -For the Petite Réjane (26 x 10 x 18.5 cm):  The price is 3700 euros with the French VAT (3083.33 euros without the French VAT)
> The permanent colors are: Black, Taupe, Madder (red), Burgundy, Tourterelle (soft dove grey), Turquoise, Petrol Blue, Sky Blue, Navy Blue and Bougainvillea (pink)
> For the moment we will have one Madder, one Plum, and one Caramel.
> 
> - For the Réjane (30 x 14 x 20.5 cm) : The price is 3950 euros with the French VAT (3291.67 euros without French VAT)
> The permanent colors are:  Black, Taupe, Burgundy, Tourterelle, Petrol Blue, Navy Blue and Madder.
> 
> we are able to ship to the USA. FedEx is our shipping service provider. The shipping fees are 60 euros for a leather bag. Once a bag is sent out, it generally arrives in approximately 48 hours.
> You would have to pay the customs and duties upon arrival of the bag. The percentage/price differs by state. (around 12%)"


Thanks for the info! The Rejane is beautiful, maybe someday.....


----------



## aurora29

Lady Pauline is waiting to go out today...


----------



## tea4two

aurora29 said:


> Lady Pauline is waiting to go out today...
> View attachment 3180307




Oh wow! She is absolutely stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

aurora29 said:


> Lady Pauline is waiting to go out today...
> View attachment 3180307



Beautiful!


----------



## patQ

Paris just emailed me that they can do gold hardware for some Rejane colors! So Happy!


----------



## alizhan

I ordered reversible Quattro late September and haven't got gotten it. Although they did tell me that waiting time is 3 months typically, I am getting abit impatient. . Sigh.


----------



## G212girl

Hi All, just want to share about my experience with Moynat. I bought a turquiose Petite Rejane last October in Macau, amount was 39,550MOP which is about 4,600. Had it exchanged for a new one since the one my brother brought home had some leather defects.  After writing a complaint letter to Moynat Paris I was contacted by a kind Manager from Macau. After the whole exchange thing I thought of selling the bag in all honesty. Didn't stop me from buying my first Hermes Kelly 32 from a reseller a few weeks after (I thought it would that's why I got it). Used it today with a twilly on the handles tho and decided to keep the bag. Sorry to say, I don't think it will ever come to par with an Hermes, but it's still a beautiful bag.  A little hard to open and close though. Any tips on opening and closing the bag? Keep on touching and aligning the leather to close it!


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone order from moyant Paris n have it ship to USA??


----------



## patQ

My petite Rejane is on its way to the U.S and It got delay at Fedex as they need a special clearance from the custom since it is over $2,500. Anyone have any ideas how long the process might take?


----------



## galex101404

patQ said:


> My petite Rejane is on its way to the U.S and It got delay at Fedex as they need a special clearance from the custom since it is over $2,500. Anyone have any ideas how long the process might take?




Congrats!! What color did you order? I can't help with customs, but I cannot wait to see your pictures. I'm contemplating the same bag. Do you mind sharing what the cost ended up being shipping to US after VAT? Thanks!


----------



## patQ

galex101404 said:


> Congrats!! What color did you order? I can't help with customs, but I cannot wait to see your pictures. I'm contemplating the same bag. Do you mind sharing what the cost ended up being shipping to US after VAT? Thanks!



I ordered Petrol Blue. And they billed me 3143 euros. I will share some pictures once I got the bag!


----------



## papertiger

patQ said:


> Paris just emailed me that they can do gold hardware for some Rejane colors! So Happy!


----------



## bagnut1

New York store opening soon.  
http://ny.racked.com/2015/9/16/9336645/moynat-dior-beauty-stores-nyc


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnut1 said:


> New York store opening soon.
> http://ny.racked.com/2015/9/16/9336645/moynat-dior-beauty-stores-nyc




Woohoo! Start to fall in love with this brand


----------



## galex101404

patQ said:


> I ordered Petrol Blue. And they billed me 3143 euros. I will share some pictures once I got the bag!




Sounds gorgeous! Can't wait to see your bag [emoji177]


----------



## patQ

bagnut1 said:


> New York store opening soon.
> http://ny.racked.com/2015/9/16/9336645/moynat-dior-beauty-stores-nyc



Wow can't wait to see the price difference, it might also be possible that they will stop shipping to the U.S.....


----------



## nattle

patQ said:


> Wow can't wait to see the price difference, it might also be possible that they will stop shipping to the U.S.....




Moynat has stopped shipping to HK since we have 2 stores here.  price difference is huge compare to France.


----------



## lulilu

The price difference will be significant.


----------



## Bebula

Wow - when I read this I'm really worried! Seems like there are fake Moynat stuff as well?! I'm a Hermes convert because (1) Moynat use the same tannery as H (that's right ladies! Verify by the president of Moynat (Guillaume Davin) himself) (2) the H styles been copied everywhere - seriously when I first started buying H I was attracted to its rarity...now everyone has one....

Anyway - reason I thought G212girl is a victim of fake Moynat is that there is no Moynat shop in Macau. so I'm not even sure who's the manager you talked to. There are only Paris, Hong Kong, Beijing and London shops. I heard NY shop will open next year &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## G212girl

Dearest bebula, there's a popup store in Macau in Four Seasons at the time of my purchase, kindly do your research before you assume anything. The bag that I bought wasn't fake, I have the receipt and emails to prove it.  Honestly, the biggest difference between and H and a Moynat, is the resale value of the bag. The reason I decided to keep the bag (after my experience) was because it's hard to sell in the secondary market.

And the name of the Manager I talked to, just in case you have any problems with your Moynat purchase: 
VITA TJONG PRODUCT SALES MANAGER/ Telephone: +853 8791 8194 Mobile: +853 6265 2808
T GALLERIA SHOPPES AT FOUR SEASONS, DFS


----------



## lulilu

There was a  popup store in Dover Street Market in NYC.  The prices were much higher than the European pricing.


----------



## hedgwin99

lulilu said:


> There was a  popup store in Dover Street Market in NYC.  The prices were much higher than the European pricing.




Oh boy! I placed an order with Paris I am loving the simple n clean design of the brand . I truly hope I can still make the purchase thru Paris if moynat opened a shop in NYC


----------



## lulilu

https://www.facebook.com/MOYNAT/

Pharrel Williams bespoke bag from Facebook


----------



## Bebula

G212girl, sorry you are so offended! I know there are pop stores, there was one in Tokyo March last year in Isetan as well. You said store so I was just worried for you. You know there are just so many fakes out there esp in Asia. A friend of a friend bought one for a reseller store and turned out to be fake. &#128561;

Anyway, I buy my bags for enjoyment and not for reselling. That's why I stopped buy H and switched to my new fav &#128515;. Well, to each his own!


----------



## G212girl

Dear Bebalu, trust me, if you got the same experience as I with the brand together with the service I got from Paris, you'd want to sell your bag too. I buy for personal use, not for resale, that's why I bought Moynat in the first place.  To each his own.  And I hope in the future you yourself don't get accused of buying a fake. The audacity.


----------



## hedgwin99

My new purchase [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## thyme

hedgwin99 said:


> My new purchase [emoji4][emoji4]



adorable! congrats...i can't decide which one i want


----------



## thyme

happy to join the club. pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin


----------



## alizhan

chincac said:


> happy to join the club. pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206970




This is so adorable!!! Congratulation !


----------



## hedgwin99

chincac said:


> happy to join the club. pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206970




Cute!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

alizhan said:


> This is so adorable!!! Congratulation !





hedgwin99 said:


> Cute!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *alizhan* and *hedgwin99*


----------



## TexasBec

chincac said:


> happy to join the club. pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3206966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206970


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## a__bear

Does anyone know how the shipping process to the US from Europe works? They will be shipping my order from Paris. I want to know how customs works? How do I make payment to customs so they release my bag quickly? Or do you just get a slip, and pay online?


----------



## hedgwin99

a__bear said:


> Does anyone know how the shipping process to the US from Europe works? They will be shipping my order from Paris. I want to know how customs works? How do I make payment to customs so they release my bag quickly? Or do you just get a slip, and pay online?




I purchased my train pouchette from Paris. The payment was less the VAT but I paid $30 for FedEx. About a week ago I got a bill in the mail from fedex. FedEx covered the custom fee into USA first and send me an invoice for the amount FedEx paid for me


----------



## thyme

TexasBec said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



thank you


----------



## kakaisme

TexasBec said:


> My Pauline got an H twilly!



This red is gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> happy to join the club. pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3206966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206970



I  it, congratulations *chincac*


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> I  it, congratulations *chincac*



thank you *papertiger*


----------



## galex101404

patQ said:


> I ordered Petrol Blue. And they billed me 3143 euros. I will share some pictures once I got the bag!




Has your bag arrived? If possible I'd love to see pictures! [emoji177]

How are you liking it so far? Do you find the size good for everyday?

Thanks!!


----------



## alizhan

hedgwin99 said:


> I purchased my train pouchette from Paris. The payment was less the VAT but I paid $30 for FedEx. About a week ago I got a bill in the mail from fedex. FedEx covered the custom fee into USA first and send me an invoice for the amount FedEx paid for me



hi hedgwin99 - could you share your review of train pouchette? does it hold well? is the leather soft or stiff? does it maintain its shape without articles inside? also, paint remains intact after use?

sorry for the many qns....i have been eyeing train pouchette but abit paranoid paying 400 Eur and not sure if it will last....

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

My Rejane 30cm in Petrol Blue arrived last night!  What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Marnichick

Hello everyone! Just wanted to say hi and also thank you guys for creating and updating this Moynat thread! It was really through this that I am a Moynat convert and recently picked up new acquisitions from Moynat during my visit to London. 

Was informed that price increase will likely take place in January so hopefully this helps with fellow TPFers decide, in the event you are still mulling over your next purchase. (It took me all of a nanosecond to decide once I heard! &#128513


----------



## dendenj

MadameM said:


> This week I brought my Moynat Pauline Haut home from Paris.
> May I share few pics with you?
> 
> View attachment 2008525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008528
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008537


That is a very beautiful purse! Do you mind if i ask the price?


----------



## dendenj

Encore Hermes said:


> Joined club M
> My Pauline in Petrol with contrasting burgundy luggage tag. I purchased a cabas last year and loved it! so back I went
> View attachment 2365585
> 
> View attachment 2365586
> 
> It is a difficult color to photograph because it changes depending on the light.


Can you customize the color of the tag?


----------



## dendenj

Lulu0905 said:


> Here's a quick pic! The quality is amazing. Loving this bag! I really liked the Quattro leather tote too but wasn't sure about the longer length. I am use to carrying wider totes.
> 
> What do you guys like in terms of the handbags? Working towards getting one of those next &#128521;


What do you call this color? black/silver?


----------



## MadameM

dendenj said:


> That is a very beautiful purse! Do you mind if i ask the price?




Thank you! [emoji4] The price was around 3500 3 years ago. I don't know if Moynat still produces this style, if they do, perhaps price is higher today.


----------



## bagnut1

They do not still make the Pauline Haut. They are "rethinking" the design as my SA told me a couple of months ago.


----------



## marymulberry

So upset there isn't a subforum for this brand...I have just completely fallen in LOVE with the Mini Régjane!!! Happy there's a thread, though!


----------



## bagnut1

There is a US store opening soon (Madison ave.  NYC ). I bet a sub forum will follow .......


----------



## Mariapia

LVuittonLuvr said:


> My Rejane 30cm in Petrol Blue arrived last night!  What a wonderful Christmas present!




Absolutely gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## allyraine

bought another moynat bag! This time its rejane and cabas initial. I wanted something neutral. Tho it the color is similar to my pauline in parme!


----------



## lulilu

allyraine said:


> bought another moynat bag! This time its rejane and cabas initial. I wanted something neutral. Tho it the color is similar to my pauline in parme!



Is this the larger rejane?  beautiful!  what was the price?


----------



## lulilu

LVuittonLuvr said:


> My Rejane 30cm in Petrol Blue arrived last night!  What a wonderful Christmas present!



Love love love this -- do you mind telling us the price and how you went about getting the personalization and the price for it?  So loving this bag.


----------



## memo

bagnut1 said:


> There is a US store opening soon (Madison ave.  NYC ). I bet a sub forum will follow .......



Excellent news!  Now I'll only have to fly to NYC (from SF).


----------



## allyraine

lulilu said:


> Is this the larger rejane?  beautiful!  what was the price?


Its the pm size. Thanks! 
Its currently 3700.


----------



## ishootfilm

Could someone post a picture of (or describe) what fits in the petite Rejane. I'm having a hard time determining how big the bag is from the photos I've seen (or imagining it based on the dimensions). I'm going to Paris in a few months and plan on preordering a bag. I just want to make sure I choose the right one!  It's between the petite and regular Rejane and I plan on using it as an everyday bag (I don't carry a lot with me, so I'm okay with a smaller bag). 

Thanks!


----------



## allyraine

ishootfilm said:


> Could someone post a picture of (or describe) what fits in the petite Rejane. I'm having a hard time determining how big the bag is from the photos I've seen (or imagining it based on the dimensions). I'm going to Paris in a few months and plan on preordering a bag. I just want to make sure I choose the right one!  It's between the petite and regular Rejane and I plan on using it as an everyday bag (I don't carry a lot with me, so I'm okay with a smaller bag).
> 
> Thanks!



My petite rejane fits 2 long wallets, an iphone 6s plus and car key.  These are the only items that fits my rejane petite.  may a small coin purse will fit as well. But thats the most that can fit.


----------



## ishootfilm

allyraine said:


> My petite rejane fits 2 long wallets, an iphone 6s plus and car key.  These are the only items that fits my rejane petite.  may a small coin purse will fit as well. But thats the most that can fit.



Thank you so much! How are you enjoying your bag?   I'm totally envious!


----------



## allyraine

ishootfilm said:


> Thank you so much! How are you enjoying your bag?   I'm totally envious!



The bag is great. Its one of my smallest bag.  i just prefer having bigger bags  but the bag is great and im super enjoying it.


----------



## ishootfilm

allyraine said:


> The bag is great. Its one of my smallest bag.  i just prefer having bigger bags  but the bag is great and im super enjoying it.



It looks perfect for special occasions!  Have you seen the larger size in person. I emailed the boutique and the SA said most people choose the petite because the larger version is quite a bit larger. I plan on using it as an everyday bag, and even though I don't carry a ton, I'd like the option to squeeze a few more things in it.


----------



## allyraine

ishootfilm said:


> It looks perfect for special occasions!  Have you seen the larger size in person. I emailed the boutique and the SA said most people choose the petite because the larger version is quite a bit larger. I plan on using it as an everyday bag, and even though I don't carry a ton, I'd like the option to squeeze a few more things in it.


Yes its perfect for special occassions.  i have seen the larger size. But i think that one doesnt come with an extra long strap. I chose this size because i was really eyeing on a smaller sized bag. Almost all of my bags are medium to large size.  if you want more space, then i think petite size will not be enough.


----------



## allyloupuppy

The bag I can't stop thinking about is the sac ballerine. It could be a HG for me Does anyone here have it?????? Though I think the price is about $1000 too much uhhhhhhh. It looks like it comes in two sizes? This bag looks absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## hhong001

allyloupuppy said:


> The bag I can't stop thinking about is the sac ballerine. It could be a HG for me Does anyone here have it?????? Though I think the price is about $1000 too much uhhhhhhh. It looks like it comes in two sizes? This bag looks absolutely perfect for me.



Yes. My bag is sac ballerine. See post #403.


----------



## allyloupuppy

hhong001 said:


> Yes. My bag is sac ballerine. See post #403.



Thanks for letting me know, it is gorgeous! Do you mind sharing how much US dollars is was? I am trying to deicde if I could possibly get one


----------



## allyloupuppy

hhong001 said:


> Yes. My bag is sac ballerine. See post #403.



Also I see you got this last year, though could you tell me what other colors it comes in. I could not find this info on their website.


----------



## hhong001

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks for letting me know, it is gorgeous! Do you mind sharing how much US dollars is was? I am trying to deicde if I could possibly get one





allyloupuppy said:


> Also I see you got this last year, though could you tell me what other colors it comes in. I could not find this info on their website.



I can't remember exactly how much but in USD it was about $3200. You should email Moynat and get the current price. When I was at the Paris store, they had my black one and another green one.  Beautiful moss green and the leather was more like the box leather from Hermes (i.e. scratch easily).  The price was also higher by a bit.  The SA said something about the color was hand applied.  I went with the low maintenance one.  Sorry I am not much help.  You should contact Moynat when you are ready to pull the trigger since I think their stocks vary.  In terms of quality, I can say that it really is well made. My bag looks new still.


----------



## allyloupuppy

hhong001 said:


> I can't remember exactly how much but in USD it was about $3200. You should email Moynat and get the current price. When I was at the Paris store, they had my black one and another green one.  Beautiful moss green and the leather was more like the box leather from Hermes (i.e. scratch easily).  The price was also higher by a bit.  The SA said something about the color was hand applied.  I went with the low maintenance one.  Sorry I am not much help.  You should contact Moynat when you are ready to pull the trigger since I think their stocks vary.  In terms of quality, I can say that it really is well made. My bag looks new still.



Thanks so much for letting me know. I will wait till the NY store opens in 3 months instead of ordering from Paris. So glad to hear how good the quality is. I visited a store in Paris a few years ago and remember being impressed. But this bag, everything about it, looks perfect  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ishootfilm

Just thought I'd provide some current pricing information I received from the store. 

Pauline 30cm (2,850), 35cm (3,000)

Réjane 20cm (3,300), 26cm (3,700), and 30cm (3,950).


----------



## allyloupuppy

ishootfilm said:


> Just thought I'd provide some current pricing information I received from the store.
> 
> Pauline 30cm (2,850), 35cm (3,000)
> 
> Réjane 20cm (3,300), 26cm (3,700), and 30cm (3,950).



Thanks for letting us know! Is there somewhere on the website which shows colors available?


----------



## cucomelon5

Hi, just wondering if anyone con compare the quality of Moynat bags to the quality of Delvaux bags?  I'm looking to purchase from one of the two brands but since I haven't seen either in person, I'm not sure how the quality compares.  Thanks!


----------



## na294

cucomelon5 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone con compare the quality of Moynat bags to the quality of Delvaux bags?  I'm looking to purchase from one of the two brands but since I haven't seen either in person, I'm not sure how the quality compares.  Thanks!



Both are comparable however I think long term wise Delvaux is a better option.  Less of the beeswax edges that tend to wear down easily and they also do amazing restoration work on bags you send to Spa.  Moynat, though gorgeous, is a little too new to be able to comment about their repair work.


----------



## ishootfilm

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks for letting us know! Is there somewhere on the website which shows colors available?



I haven't been able to find much information on the website.


----------



## lvdreamer

allyloupuppy said:


> Is there somewhere on the website which shows colors available?


 
No.  You will need to contact a Moynat boutique or e-mail Moynat in order to learn what colors are currently available in the item(s) that you are considering.


----------



## thyme

pacific blue carotin in action. gotten lots of compliments on the bag but they just look blank when i say moynat


----------



## allyloupuppy

chincac said:


> pacific blue carotin in action. gotten lots of compliments on the bag but they just look blank when i say moynat
> 
> View attachment 3251044



I bet!, I don't know anyone who knows this brand. Beautiful bag!


----------



## hedgwin99

chincac said:


> pacific blue carotin in action. gotten lots of compliments on the bag but they just look blank when i say moynat
> 
> View attachment 3251044




Nice outfit!!! I don't think many people knows this brand [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

hedgwin99 said:


> Nice outfit!!! I don't think many people knows this brand [emoji4]





allyloupuppy said:


> I bet!, I don't know anyone who knows this brand. Beautiful bag!



thank you *hedgwin99* and *allyloupuppy*. i actually felt relieved they don't know moynat  keep it that way but probably not for long with social media nowadays..


----------



## bagnut1

New York store opening on Madison Avenue shortly - prices will be higher, probably significantly, than France. And "they" will know about Moynat. 

It will be interesting to see how the company keeps up production. There are now 3 boutiques in Paris. When I was there at the end of 2015 stock was low on all of the bags I was interested in - color choices were nonexistent.


----------



## lulilu

bagnut1 said:


> New York store opening on Madison Avenue shortly - prices will be higher, probably significantly, than France. And "they" will know about Moynat.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the company keeps up production. There are now 3 boutiques in Paris. When I was there at the end of 2015 stock was low on all of the bags I was interested in - color choices were nonexistent.



Do you know where on Madison and when it will open?  TIA


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> Do you know where on Madison and when it will open?  TIA



935 Madison (74th st).  Supposedly in time for February NY Fashion Week.


----------



## msmsytique

hhong001 said:


> I don't own the Neverfull and so can't really compare.  But these are the dimensions. They have 3 sizes:
> 
> 30 cm, 35 cm and 40 cm.
> 
> My bag is large (40cm).  I had my 15in laptop in there and it fits fine.  The straps do not dig in and it is very lightweight. Overall it is easy to carry.


 
What's the strap drop on your tote? Thanks!


----------



## allyloupuppy

bagnut1 said:


> New York store opening on Madison Avenue shortly - prices will be higher, probably significantly, than France. And "they" will know about Moynat.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the company keeps up production. There are now 3 boutiques in Paris. When I was there at the end of 2015 stock was low on all of the bags I was interested in - color choices were nonexistent.



Why will the prices be significantly higher than in France ?:cry:


----------



## sallylok

Hello all, I just got my rejane PM in Paris but I just found that there is no box but only a dust bag, is it normal?


----------



## thyme

sallylok said:


> Hello all, I just got my rejane PM in Paris but I just found that there is no box but only a dust bag, is it normal?



mine came in a box and dustbag. did you not ask for one?


----------



## dasadasa

I just purchased a rejane from Paris store but found that there is no box for the bag, is it normal?? Should I ask for a box?

Moreover, I cannot find the color name on the receipt , anyone could help? &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## dasadasa

Thanks @chincac ,I am the same problem too. Maybe I should ask for one ! Let me go to the shop again. Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

dasadasa said:


> I just purchased a rejane from Paris store but found that there is no box for the bag, is it normal?? Should I ask for a box?
> 
> Moreover, I cannot find the color name on the receipt , anyone could help? &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 3260892
> View attachment 3260893
> View attachment 3260895



Could be Taupe as it's the code TAU (?)


----------



## dasadasa

papertiger said:


> Could be Taupe as it's the code TAU (?)




Thank you very much !


----------



## dasadasa

chincac said:


> mine came in a box and dustbag. did you not ask for one?




Thank you very much! I have got my box today ! [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

dasadasa said:


> Thank you very much! I have got my box today !



that's great!


----------



## thyme

dasadasa said:


> I just purchased a rejane from Paris store but found that there is no box for the bag, is it normal?? Should I ask for a box?
> 
> Moreover, I cannot find the color name on the receipt , anyone could help? &#129300;&#129300;



congrats on your new rejoin....it's gorgeous!


----------



## hhong001

msmsytique said:


> What's the strap drop on your tote? Thanks!



Sorry. Just got back from traveling. The strap drop is about 10 inches.


----------



## allyraine

dasadasa said:


> Thank you very much! I have got my box today ! [emoji4]



How were you able to get a box? I asked last time i was there. And they said they dont give boxes. Thanks


----------



## dasadasa

allyraine said:


> How were you able to get a box? I asked last time i was there. And they said they dont give boxes. Thanks




I went to the shop the day after and asked, at first they said no box is usually provided. I left but then they call me back and tell me that they have new boxes coming in and could manage to give me one! You may try again!


----------



## msmsytique

hhong001 said:


> Sorry. Just got back from traveling. The strap drop is about 10 inches.




Thank you!


----------



## allyraine

dasadasa said:


> I went to the shop the day after and asked, at first they said no box is usually provided. I left but then they call me back and tell me that they have new boxes coming in and could manage to give me one! You may try again!



Okay. Thanks. Will just email them to ask for one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Not a bag but I got this cute macaroon from them before Christmas and today is its first outing. Goes well with Ms Iris.


----------



## looking4kelly

Moynat &#128155; Mount Street


----------



## looking4kelly

&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## looking4kelly

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; @ Mount Street Boutique


----------



## looking4kelly

&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## looking4kelly

Artwork examples. Forgive the photo quality from inside the boutique!


----------



## looking4kelly

More examples but sorry for my poor photos!!


----------



## looking4kelly

And more....


----------



## looking4kelly

Moynat street style - out of the blue &#128521; &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## looking4kelly




----------



## galex101404

looking4kelly said:


> Moynat street style - out of the blue [emoji6] [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




You look gorgeous!! Which size Pauline is this?

Did you end up taking this beauty home? [emoji6]


----------



## cucomelon5

Has anyone checked out the Sac Mignon, or the Petite Rejane in box calf, in person? How was the quality of the box calf leather? Thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

Both are beautiful, amazing quality.  I was tempted by the Sac Mignon but I already have a drawerful of Chanel WOCs that I rarely use.  

I have other Moynat bags (all Taurillon leather) and the quality is wonderful.


----------



## cucomelon5

bagnut1 said:


> Both are beautiful, amazing quality.  I was tempted by the Sac Mignon but I already have a drawerful of Chanel WOCs that I rarely use.
> 
> I have other Moynat bags (all Taurillon leather) and the quality is wonderful.



 Thanks for the info! Are those two bags around the same size?  Which would you recommend?

I really like the look of both the Sac Mignon and the Petite Rejane.  I know the Rejane is one of Moynat's signature bags, but I also really like how simple the Sac Mignon is (and the Sac Mignon is significantly cheaper), so I'm having a hard time deciding between the two.


----------



## bagnut1

cucomelon5 said:


> Thanks for the info! Are those two bags around the same size?  Which would you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of both the Sac Mignon and the Petite Rejane.  I know the Rejane is one of Moynat's signature bags, but I also really like how simple the Sac Mignon is (and the Sac Mignon is significantly cheaper), so I'm having a hard time deciding between the two.




I didn't look closely at the smallest Rejane (I have a 35cm and don't love it) but I do think it holds more than the mignon. But imo the mignon is easier to carry and get in/out of.


----------



## lulilu

bagnut1 said:


> I didn't look closely at the smallest Rejane (I have a 35cm and don't love it) but I do think it holds more than the mignon. But imo the mignon is easier to carry and get in/out of.



What don't you love about the 35 rejane?  The rejane is at the top of my wish list.  Is it too bulky?  Hard to get into?


----------



## looking4kelly

repeated post


----------



## looking4kelly

galex101404 said:


> You look gorgeous!! Which size Pauline is this?
> 
> Did you end up taking this beauty home? [emoji6]


Many thanks for the compliment Galex101404! It is the littlest Pauline (32cm across the bottom, 20cm across the top, 14cm handle drop) in an ice blue colour. I've lost my receipt for now so can't confirm the colour name but I could ask the boutique.


----------



## looking4kelly

Looooove


----------



## looking4kelly

cucomelon5 said:


> Has anyone checked out the Sac Mignon, or the Petite Rejane in box calf, in person? How was the quality of the box calf leather? Thanks!


Oh the quality is stunning. Clearly there are really deep pockets and incredibly high standards behind this brand. Their craftsmanship is beautiful and their box leather superb. 
But if you really want petite perfection then you need look no further than the Mini Vanity. It is mind-blowing in its perfection. Like a tiny work of art... WANT!!! &#55357;&#56470;


----------



## looking4kelly

Repeated post


----------



## looking4kelly

Encore Hermes said:


> Joined club M
> My Pauline in Petrol with contrasting burgundy luggage tag. I purchased a cabas last year and loved it! so back I went
> View attachment 2365585
> 
> View attachment 2365586
> 
> It is a difficult color to photograph because it changes depending on the light.



Hi there
Love how you bought your Pauline with a contrasting tag. Did you have to buy that extra and it also came with a matching or did they let you specify which colour you'd like? Are you still happy that you have the contrasting tag?
Was thinking about doing this with a matching-contrasting shoulder strap. I loved the Pauline Racing and Pauline Edge bags &#128525;


----------



## cucomelon5

looking4kelly said:


> Oh the quality is stunning. Clearly there are really deep pockets and incredibly high standards behind this brand. Their craftsmanship is beautiful and their box leather superb.
> But if you really want petite perfection then you need look no further than the Mini Vanity. It is mind-blowing in its perfection. Like a tiny work of art... WANT!!! &#65533;&#65533;



Thanks for the information!  Yes, I think the Mini Vanity looks amazing... Though not a very practical bag.   Do you recall the cost of the Mini Vanity?


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> What don't you love about the 35 rejane?  The rejane is at the top of my wish list.  Is it too bulky?  Hard to get into?



It's a bit awkward to get into and out of. I carry only a small Prada purse organizer and a flat Prada cosmetic case, plus my phone. Because the bag is not very tall and is very narrow at the top it squishes my organizer a bit. And I find the zipper impossible to operate without putting the bag down and using both hands. Leaving it open would be a lot easier but I live in NYC so that doesn't work for me. 

When the store finally opens here I think the market for Moynat will be way bigger and I will sell it.


----------



## ka3na20

miss_t4k3n said:


> Very nice!!! I love the added twillies too! Is this the 35?




Hi. Im sorry for the very late reply. Its TPM. Im not sure what it is in cm but definitely not the 35. I think the 35 is called Petite Pauline. Mine is Tres Petite Pauline. Hope that helps.


----------



## ka3na20

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much did posting! Your bag is gorgeous! Do you mind posting pictures of how much this size bag can hold? TIA




I apologize for the late reply. I dont have pictures as I seldom use this bag. But whenever I use it,  I only put my long wallet,  small cosmetic bag and 2 iphones. It can hold more but I dont stuff it full. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> What don't you love about the 35 rejane?  The rejane is at the top of my wish list.  Is it too bulky?  Hard to get into?


Oops, sorry, you were asking about the Rejane and I was talking about the 35 Pauline.

I also have a Rejane MM (I think this is still the largest size) and have only used it a couple of times but I really do like it.


----------



## lulilu

bagnut1 said:


> Oops, sorry, you were asking about the Rejane and I was talking about the 35 Pauline.
> 
> I also have a Rejane MM (I think this is still the largest size) and have only used it a couple of times but I really do like it.



thanks!  I lean to the MM over the PM, but was a bit worried about the bulk.


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> thanks!  I lean to the MM over the PM, but was a bit worried about the bulk.



I don't find it at all bulky, it's a good size and I like the structure (although I wouldn't call it an every day bag).  Also I will use it mostly with the strap, cross body.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Does anyone know when the New York store is opening? I am DYING to find out what prices will be!!!!! I'm trying to figure out if I can afford


----------



## lulilu

I read today that the store isn't close to being ready.


----------



## allyloupuppy

lulilu said:


> I read today that the store isn't close to being ready.



Oh


----------



## patQ

I read that the price is going to be significantly higher so I am keeping my fingers crossed that the NYC store does not open before the Spring colors are out. Moynat Paris said it is going to be out around March


----------



## angela_liyifan

anybody knows the price of Rejane in a small size in Tokyo&#65311;thanks in advance


----------



## allyloupuppy

Has anyone ever bought a Moynat bag from Dover Street Market in New York ? It appears they sell a small selection there.


----------



## hedgwin99

allyloupuppy said:


> Has anyone ever bought a Moynat bag from Dover Street Market in New York ? It appears they sell a small selection there.




I personally didn't but I do follow an IG acct (who is also TPFer) she brought couple of bags from Dover St Market. No complaints from her as far as I know


----------



## tea4two

allyloupuppy said:


> Has anyone ever bought a Moynat bag from Dover Street Market in New York ? It appears they sell a small selection there.




I bought a petite Rejane from DSM  last year when Moynat initially launched there. A bit pricier than ordering online but grea customer service.


----------



## lulilu

allyloupuppy said:


> Has anyone ever bought a Moynat bag from Dover Street Market in New York ? It appears they sell a small selection there.



They do have a very small selection but the SAs are nice and I'd see no problem buying from them.  As someone said, they are cheaper in Europe.


----------



## allyloupuppy

patQ said:


> I read that the price is going to be significantly higher so I am keeping my fingers crossed that the NYC store does not open before the Spring colors are out. Moynat Paris said it is going to be out around March



Do you have an example? I am just curious what is significant ? The large size ballerine is 4200 euros in France. The large size ballerine at Dover Street Market is currently $5100.00 So after converting euros, I guess that is about $500.00 more. I am waiting to find out the price of the petite ballerine which DSM does not carry.


----------



## allyloupuppy

hedgwin99 said:


> I personally didn't but I do follow an IG acct (who is also TPFer) she brought couple of bags from Dover St Market. No complaints from her as far as I know





tea4two said:


> I bought a petite Rejane from DSM  last year when Moynat initially launched there. A bit pricier than ordering online but grea customer service.





lulilu said:


> They do have a very small selection but the SAs are nice and I'd see no problem buying from them.  As someone said, they are cheaper in Europe.



Thanks for letting me know. I am not ready to buy just yet but trying to find out how much the petite ballerine will be in the US.


----------



## thyme

Mount St store, candy coloured rejanes in veau carat (similar to H epsom)



bb rejane in terre de sienne (gray green) boxcalf


----------



## lulilu

^^^I am in love with the box calf!!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

chincac said:


> Mount St store, candy coloured rejanes in veau carat (similar to H epsom)
> View attachment 3301117
> 
> 
> bb rejane in terre de sienne (gray green) boxcalf
> View attachment 3301118


Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> ^^^I am in love with the box calf!!!!



yes me too!  rejane pm will be coming in barenia too in cognac and chocolate apparently. wish they make one in indigo..



allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks for the pictures!



you are welcome..should have taken more pics. the colour range on display for the rejane was impressive


----------



## bagnut1

Just heard from Paris that the NY store is opening at the end of this month.


----------



## allyloupuppy

bagnut1 said:


> Just heard from Paris that the NY store is opening at the end of this month.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lulumelon

Anybody seen the taupe and tourterelle soft dove in person? Am wondering if they are just darker/lighter shades of the same colour. However, the tourterelle in some pictures looks kind of pinkish, could be from the lighting. No concerns with colour transfer for anybody that has a lighter colour like tourterelle?


----------



## lulilu

Lulumelon said:


> Anybody seen the taupe and tourterelle soft dove in person? Am wondering if they are just darker/lighter shades of the same colour. However, the tourterelle in some pictures looks kind of pinkish, could be from the lighting. No concerns with colour transfer for anybody that has a lighter colour like tourterelle?



IMO GT does have a slight pink tinge.


----------



## MrGoyard

Anyone knows the prices of credit card holders in London? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fascinating

Visited Dover Street Market (NYC) yesterday.
They have two mini Rejane bags(4070USD), one in black, one in turqoise; two petite Rejane bags(4570USD), one in light blue, one in tourtelle.
Shipping is free. No tax if shipped out of New York State to certain states.


----------



## allyloupuppy

fascinating said:


> Visited Dover Street Market (NYC) yesterday.
> They have two mini Rejane bags(4070USD), one in black, one in turqoise; two petite Rejane bags(4570USD), one in light blue, one in tourtelle.
> Shipping is free. No tax if shipped out of New York State to certain states.



These are gorgeous! The tourtelle is gorgeous, looks like a pink nude! Thanks for sharing


----------



## allyloupuppy

Actually, I love them all!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

fascinating said:


> Visited Dover Street Market (NYC) yesterday.
> 
> They have two mini Rejane bags(4070USD), one in black, one in turqoise; two petite Rejane bags(4570USD), one in light blue, one in tourtelle.
> 
> Shipping is free. No tax if shipped out of New York State to certain states.




I want all of them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## seton

I passed the window of the NYC store today. They already put 3 items in the window already but it's still a mess inside.


----------



## allyloupuppy

seton said:


> I passed the window of the NYC store today. They already put 3 items in the window already but it's still a mess inside.



Thanks for letting us know, exciting!


----------



## seton

according to their IG, they are opening tomorrow. I guess we'll see.


----------



## bagnut1

seton said:


> according to their IG, they are opening tomorrow. I guess we'll see.


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/24/f...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## allyloupuppy

Anyone living in NY going??? I am 6 hours away so I can't just run over there.  I can't purchase for a few more months but I am anxious to hear prices and selection !!


----------



## galex101404

Would love to see some spy pics from anyone who is able to visit the store today [emoji6]


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Would love to see some spy pics from anyone who is able to visit the store today [emoji6]


I can't get there today but am planning to visit tomorrow.  Will post info/pics.


----------



## galex101404

bagnut1 said:


> I can't get there today but am planning to visit tomorrow.  Will post info/pics.




Sounds great! Can't wait to see your reply after you visit the store


----------



## Skye89

Thesis2015 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here, and I too have fallen for Moynat (particularly the Rejane and Ballerine).
> 
> Several posts back someone wrote that Hermes double stitch (saddle-stitch) their bags whereas Moynat single stitch them ... Please could someone elaborate on this? The advantage of a saddle stitch is that if a thread comes loose then the rest of the bag doesn't unravel (hence the advantage over a machine stitched bag). Are you sure that Moynat single stitch their bags? It would be a bit pointless because in effect they are doing what a machine would do, but by hand.



Quite frankly, IMHO this is the wrong forum to ask such a question - I don't think many know and for that matter, care. 

But if any saddle stitching/leather crafts expert is reading this now, pls feel free to comment because I would very much like to know the answer too! 

It's a pity that many buyers nowadays don't care much for the bag-making process; I mean, besides the quality leathers, isn't this what REALLY justifies the exorbitant price tag of such brands like Hermes and Moynat (as opposed to Vuitton, Chanel, Prada etc which only use machine stitching)?


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Here's a size comparison between the Rejane 30 (Petrol Blue) and Kelly 28! Hope this helps anyone who is wondering how the Rejane compares to the Kelly! 

More pictures of what fits in the Rejane and the Kelly are here!


----------



## bagnut1

Moynat website completely refreshed today.

moynat.com


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Had a chance to visit the new Madison Ave store today. It's gorgeous. The staff was so nice. It honestly looks like a chapel and everything is bespoke. 

They gave me a bag charm also which was so nice and unexpected. Even the bag and packaging is exceptional. The paper shopping bag has leather handles and a leather piece embossed with MOYNAT. 

The store is still waiting for a lot of things from Paris but they have a lot of great stuff already. Go see this store! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hedgwin99

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Had a chance to visit the new Madison Ave store today. It's gorgeous. The staff was so nice. It honestly looks like a chapel and everything is bespoke.
> 
> They gave me a bag charm also which was so nice and unexpected. Even the bag and packaging is exceptional. The paper shopping bag has leather handles and a leather piece embossed with MOYNAT.
> 
> The store is still waiting for a lot of things from Paris but they have a lot of great stuff already. Go see this store! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3311675




What did you buy??[emoji16]


----------



## allyloupuppy

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Had a chance to visit the new Madison Ave store today. It's gorgeous. The staff was so nice. It honestly looks like a chapel and everything is bespoke.
> 
> They gave me a bag charm also which was so nice and unexpected. Even the bag and packaging is exceptional. The paper shopping bag has leather handles and a leather piece embossed with MOYNAT.
> 
> The store is still waiting for a lot of things from Paris but they have a lot of great stuff already. Go see this store! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3311675



Yes, what did you get ?? You can't just show us the packaging


----------



## miss_t4k3n

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Had a chance to visit the new Madison Ave store today. It's gorgeous. The staff was so nice. It honestly looks like a chapel and everything is bespoke.
> 
> They gave me a bag charm also which was so nice and unexpected. Even the bag and packaging is exceptional. The paper shopping bag has leather handles and a leather piece embossed with MOYNAT.
> 
> The store is still waiting for a lot of things from Paris but they have a lot of great stuff already. Go see this store! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3311675



I'm so jelly. I'm 8 hrs away and I would love to check out the store.  How are the prices though compared to buying it from Europe (London or France)? And show us what you bought!!!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

allyloupuppy said:


> Yes, what did you get ?? You can't just show us the packaging



I actually didn't get anything! :rain: Unfortunately they don't have a great selection as they are waiting on shipments from Paris- one this coming week and more to follow. The box/bag is how they gave me the New York special bag charm! Was very nice of them and I simply adore it!



miss_t4k3n said:


> I'm so jelly. I'm 8 hrs away and I would love to check out the store.  How are the prices though compared to buying it from Europe (London or France)? And show us what you bought!!!



Honestly could not tell you- the gentleman who assisted me was from Paris and is not an official employee as he was just here for the opening, so he had to keep doing the math in his head from Euro prices to US prices! Next time I'm in I'll try to get a better idea, but it didn't seem like it was outrageously more.


----------



## allyloupuppy

miss_t4k3n said:


> I'm so jelly. I'm 8 hrs away and I would love to check out the store.  How are the prices though compared to buying it from Europe (London or France)? And show us what you bought!!!





BirkinBoyNYC said:


> I actually didn't get anything! :rain: Unfortunately they don't have a great selection as they are waiting on shipments from Paris- one this coming week and more to follow. The box/bag is how they gave me the New York special bag charm! Was very nice of them and I simply adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly could not tell you- the gentleman who assisted me was from Paris and is not an official employee as he was just here for the opening, so he had to keep doing the math in his head from Euro prices to US prices! Next time I'm in I'll try to get a better idea, but it didn't seem like it was outrageously more.



I can give one example! The bag I am interested in is the petite ballerine. The price in Paris in Euros is 3800.00. That is equal to $4200.00 (dollars). I called yesterday to the New York store and the price they quoted for the petite ballerine is $4400.00. So, not a huge difference.


----------



## thyme

love the facade of the Madison Ave store..and got a big apple macaroon as a souvenir..and there was light blue box calf rejane bb...omg..sigh! there was a new slouchy cross body bag ..can't remember the name..it comes in taurillon and suede..very boho chic...


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful store, gorgeous bags!  Got my bag charm.  Looking forward to another visit.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Found my way to the Moynat thread and omg, all your bags are so beautiful! Does anyone have a Sac Mignon and/or a Rejane Saddle? Really loving those. Especially in natural calf (I think it's Barenia, can anyone confirm?).


----------



## miss_t4k3n

allyloupuppy said:


> I can give one example! The bag I am interested in is the petite ballerine. The price in Paris in Euros is 3800.00. That is equal to $4200.00 (dollars). I called yesterday to the New York store and the price they quoted for the petite ballerine is $4400.00. So, not a huge difference.



Thanks for the info. Depending on shipping and tax, it might work out cheaper for me to buy from Europe since usd/cad exchange isn't the greatest at the moment... *sigh*


----------



## allyloupuppy

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks for the info. Depending on shipping and tax, it might work out cheaper for me to buy from Europe since usd/cad exchange isn't the greatest at the moment... *sigh*


Maybe it will, but remember if you do not live in New York and they ship to your state you should not have to pay tax


----------



## doves75

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks for the info. Depending on shipping and tax, it might work out cheaper for me to buy from Europe since usd/cad exchange isn't the greatest at the moment... *sigh*




Oh and you have to factor in the sales tax when you buy from Europe. So it may end up almond or the same price as if you buy it from NY.


----------



## bagnut1

I made it to the new boutique over the weekend- its really, really beautiful!  The NY Times photos are way better than mine (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/24/fashion/moynat-nike-phillip-lim-c21-edition.html).  The interior styling is very much like the Paris boutique, but on a different scale (its in an old townhouse) and in keeping with the tall, narrow footprint of the store.

They have lots of choices (and more coming this week) - the Rejane seemed to be the most represented model - 4 sizes (yes 4 - there is also a huge one, probably 40 cm?) - and the regular 3 sizes are in stock in lots of colors.  Also a good selection of Paulines, Ballerines, SLGs, Quattros, other totes, and mens bags.

They have a NY store-only bag called the Danse (also apparently available via special order at other boutiques https://www.instagram.com/p/zBGemBDbmv/).  It comes in 2 sizes, around 35cm and around 25cm.  It has a top handle and detachable strap. The suede leather is wonderfully slouchy and it's lined in the orange goatskin used in the SLGs.  Large is $4500 and small is $3500.

Theres a downstairs area for (I am guessing) private clients/events and they have onsite painting and heat-stamping.

Impeccable service, as expected.  FYI, there are several other high-end boutiques opening on that row of shops - Moynat is the first to open (and the others seem not very close to being ready), and the street is still torn up with construction so the boutique is flying solo there for the time being.

Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Lulu0905

What is the name of the bag you got? It's gorgeous! Pricing?


----------



## Lulu0905

This is for LT Bag Lady! &#128522;


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Found my way to the Moynat thread and omg, all your bags are so beautiful! Does anyone have a Sac Mignon and/or a Rejane Saddle? Really loving those. Especially in natural calf (I think it's Barenia, can anyone confirm?).




it's bridle leather but NOT barenia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> it's bridle leather but NOT barenia.


Strange. Moynat referred to it as Barenia on their IG.

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ChanelChap

Does Moynat NYC carry their coated canvas totes?

Anyone know the USA price for them?


----------



## Catherina1970

Yes, it is a Nice store w


----------



## Longchamp

ChanelChap said:


> Does Moynat NYC carry their coated canvas totes?
> 
> Anyone know the USA price for them?



Don't remember the price, but NYC carries the classic totes.


----------



## flyingkid

Definition of ultra lux


----------



## allyloupuppy

flyingkid said:


> View attachment 3317972
> 
> 
> Definition of ultra lux



Show us!, what did you get?!


----------



## flyingkid

allyloupuppy said:


> Show us!, what did you get?!







Moynat "Envelope" card holder [emoji41] The leather is on par with Hermès the leather is so buttery. Top-notch craftsmanship, luxurious customer service [emoji15] The SA was so lovely so I bought two of these [emoji13]


----------



## allyloupuppy

flyingkid said:


> View attachment 3318110
> 
> 
> Moynat "Envelope" card holder [emoji41] The leather is on par with Hermès the leather is so buttery. Top-notch craftsmanship, luxurious customer service [emoji15] The SA was so lovely so I bought two of these [emoji13]



Gorgeous! I can see the luxury quality! I keep hearing that Moynat is right up there with Hermes.


----------



## filet68

looking4kelly said:


>


Hi Looking4Kelly --- nice bag!  What is the color?  Looks like a grey.  TIA!


----------



## looking4kelly

filet68 said:


> Hi Looking4Kelly --- nice bag!  What is the color?  Looks like a grey.  TIA!



Hi and thanks for the compliment! It is an ice blue colour


----------



## filet68

looking4kelly said:


> Hi and thanks for the compliment! It is an ice blue colour


Oh wow!  I guess it changes color in different light.  It is gorge!  I'm looking at one from NYC store but the SA says it is Marin blue and says it is pretty light.  Yours looks like the perfect color blue.  I don't want too light, but something I can wear year round.  Is yours light?


----------



## pinky7129

flyingkid said:


> View attachment 3318110
> 
> 
> Moynat "Envelope" card holder [emoji41] The leather is on par with Hermès the leather is so buttery. Top-notch craftsmanship, luxurious customer service [emoji15] The SA was so lovely so I bought two of these [emoji13]




That's gorgeous!
Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Lulu0905

Just visited the New York store this weekend. I've been hooked since discovering the brand in London this past summer. Bought the Danse bag. So buttery soft! Love the uniqueness of the brand and the fact that there are only a few of these handbags floating around. &#128578;


----------



## filet68

Lulu0905 said:


> Just visited the New York store this weekend. I've been hooked since discovering the brand in London this past summer. Bought the Danse bag. So buttery soft! Love the uniqueness of the brand and the fact that there are only a few of these handbags floating around. &#128578;



Hi Lulu0905 ---- did you by chance see the Marin blue Pauline bag? If so, what's your opinion?  I've been trying to gauge the color from pics but not sure if I have a good idea of the exact shade.


----------



## filet68

Lulu0905 said:


> Just visited the New York store this weekend. I've been hooked since discovering the brand in London this past summer. Bought the Danse bag. So buttery soft! Love the uniqueness of the brand and the fact that there are only a few of these handbags floating around. &#128578;



Also, congratulations on your new purchase! Please post a pic


----------



## Lulu0905

Filet68 - I can't say that I got a good look for sure. All the Pauline's looked beautiful. The only colors that I didn't love was one in bright green. All of the blues looked beautiful. I don't know all the names but my husband was toying with the giant Pauline bag that Pharrell carries. It was blue with an orange stripe down the middle. If it was that blue, it's beautiful. Honestly, all the Moynat colors are gorgeous and you can't go wrong. I was telling the SA that if money was no object, I'd be so much more adventurous with my bag colors.  

I will post pics of my Danse bag in a bit!


----------



## flyingkid

pinky7129 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> Do you mind sharing the price?




Around $400 USD from where I live (HK)


----------



## filet68

Lulu0905 said:


> Filet68 - I can't say that I got a good look for sure. All the Pauline's looked beautiful. The only colors that I didn't love was one in bright green. All of the blues looked beautiful. I don't know all the names but my husband was toying with the giant Pauline bag that Pharrell carries. It was blue with an orange stripe down the middle. If it was that blue, it's beautiful. Honestly, all the Moynat colors are gorgeous and you can't go wrong. I was telling the SA that if money was no object, I'd be so much more adventurous with my bag colors.
> 
> I will post pics of my Danse bag in a bit!


 

Thanks Lulu0905 for your feedback!  I'm planning to order the Marin Pauline in a couple of days and hopefully I will love that shade of blue.  The SA also sent me pics of the Danse bag, which you just purchased.  The material is incredible and both colors (Zinc and Ocean) were so rich and beautiful.  Can't wait to see a pic of yours.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Lulu0905

Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent


----------



## allyloupuppy

Lulu0905 said:


> Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent


Looks gorgeous!  Luxurious interior also . Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Lulu0905

allyloupuppy said:


> Looks gorgeous!  Luxurious interior also . Enjoy your new bag!


Thanks! The leather is so beautiful. It was hard to decide between this and the Rejane Opera clutch!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Can someone pls post prices from NYC store?


----------



## seton

Pauline 35 $4600
Opera clutch $3000
Holdall around $2600
Train pouch $750
small Train pouch $5xx


----------



## filet68

Lulu0905 said:


> Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!  Love that color. You did good


----------



## thyme

Lulu0905 said:


> Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent



Congrats! Very boho chic this bag..  Love it!


----------



## thyme

Pink satin calfskin cabotin


----------



## miss_t4k3n

seton said:


> Pauline 35 $4600
> Opera clutch $3000
> Holdall around $2600
> Train pouch $750
> small Train pouch $5xx



Tnx for the info!!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

chincac said:


> Pink satin calfskin cabotin



Very pretty! Does it come with a long strap too?


----------



## papertiger

flyingkid said:


> View attachment 3318110
> 
> 
> Moynat "Envelope" card holder [emoji41] The leather is on par with Hermès the leather is so buttery. Top-notch craftsmanship, luxurious customer service [emoji15] The SA was so lovely so I bought two of these [emoji13]



These are perfect for cards, much lighter than mine



Lulu0905 said:


> Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent



Beautiful *Lulu*! 



chincac said:


> Pink satin calfskin cabotin



 so pretty, huge congratulations


----------



## papertiger

LT bag lady said:


> Beautiful store, gorgeous bags!  Got my bag charm.  Looking forward to another visit.
> View attachment 3312717



Cute little charm, so apt too


----------



## galex101404

Lulu0905 said:


> Here are a few pics of my Danse bag! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lulu0905/library/?view=recent




This is absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!

I'm very new to moynat and was wondering if this bag is available in an all pebbled leather? I couldn't find much info at all online. TIA


----------



## thyme

allyloupuppy said:


> Very pretty! Does it come with a long strap too?



yes it does. 



papertiger said:


> so pretty, huge congratulations



it's on hold for me! still thinking...thoughts?


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> it's on hold for me! still thinking...thoughts?





Ah, I see. I love it coz the shape is very 'me'. I really do  rounded bags, and they are so much more difficult to make perfectly. It really shows the quality. 

I really love it (I couldn't get away with the colour but totally adore it on those that can)

Also:

* It's not an Hermes wannabee or M equivalent
* If H made anything like this it would be some ridiculous price-point (anything properly structured is now)
* Strong with those straps running right down from the handle
* Shoulder strap 
* Functional hardware, nothing silly
* Proper handle - not just a strap.
* Smooth leather (I think this is one thing we share a love for, although I believe we appreciate the casualness of natural pebble/grain on the right bags too) 
* Cute - but not childish-cute Cute has to be perfect 
* Don't know the inside but I should think you can see everything carefully organised at once. 

* Only poss. downside is I should think you have to set the bag down in order to open properly. I have to do that with my Gucci Bamboo Top-handles, sometimes I just use my knee, but it's not a terrible detraction. 



I think I need to see it for myself!


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Ah, I see. I love it coz the shape is very 'me'. I really do  rounded bags, and they are so much more difficult to make perfectly. It really shows the quality.
> 
> I really love it (I couldn't get away with the colour but totally adore it on those that can)
> 
> Also:
> 
> * It's not an Hermes wannabee or M equivalent
> * If H made anything like this it would be some ridiculous price-point (anything properly structured is now)
> * Strong with those straps running right down from the handle
> * Shoulder strap
> * Functional hardware, nothing silly
> * Proper handle - not just a strap.
> * Smooth leather (I think this is one thing we share a love for, although I believe we appreciate the casualness of natural pebble/grain on the right bags too)
> * Cute - but not childish-cute Cute has to be perfect
> * Don't know the inside but I should think you can see everything carefully organised at once.
> 
> * Only poss. downside is I should think you have to set the bag down in order to open properly. I have to do that with my Gucci Bamboo Top-handles, sometimes I just use my knee, but it's not a terrible detraction.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to see it for myself!



Papertiger, thank you so much for your thoughts. Really appreciate your comments. Agree with all your comments especially regarding the shape and the leather,  which is what i love.  I already have the same bag in Pacific blue which i love very much. The leather just glows and shines. I have fallen out of love with grain leathers and just prefer smooth leathers now. I do find the bag easy to use and fits quite a bit Inside. Think you have convinced me now!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

i'm itching to get my hands on moynat now... i contacted them and they say that it's still cheaper to get the products directly from paris instead of nyc since i'm in canada.

i was going to start with the half heart coin purse but this is not being made in the short term. then i was to get a tote w/ a customized painting of a swinging monkey (i love monkeys!), similar to what they have in their instagram page, but i was shocked to find out it costs 1000+ EUR for the painting alone.  i mean, i didn't expect it to be cheap, but i didn't expect it to cost that much either.... so totally bummed about that....

anyway.. waiting for quote now and confirmation if i can order the petite quattro in madder/black combo or the pauline 35 in black since i'm not too crazy about the colours they have available in their website at the moment... i'll decide which one to purchase depending on how much they come up to with shipping.... ahhhhh my poor wallet but at the same time sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

From Moynat's IG.







Enter the *Danse*.

_The rectangular volume of a classic Moynat trunk is the inspiration for this carefree bag. Freed from any supporting frame, this new collection shows a supple form that lets gravity define its shape. Its purity of line and graphic simplicity evoke the grace and discipline of the classical dance form. Exclusively available at Moynat Madison._


----------



## anmldr1

I got a chance to visit the ny store yesterday...it's beautiful!  I came home with the limited edition rivage cabas bag


----------



## Mariapia

Great bag! Huge congrats on your purchase![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know the price for Pauline edge 30 cm? TIA


----------



## filet68

anmldr1 said:


> I got a chance to visit the ny store yesterday...it's beautiful!  I came home with the limited edition rivage cabas bag
> View attachment 3330870
> View attachment 3330871



Congrats! Nice bag. I hope to visit the store in a few months. Did you get a box with your bag?  They just shipped me the Pauline but it did not come with a box....only a dust bag.  Is it common for them not to provide a box for their handbags? I typically get a box with bags of this quality.


----------



## anmldr1

filet68 said:


> Congrats! Nice bag. I hope to visit the store in a few months. Did you get a box with your bag?  They just shipped me the Pauline but it did not come with a box....only a dust bag.  Is it common for them not to provide a box for their handbags? I typically get a box with bags of this quality.




Thanks so much. I didn't get a box with my tote. I'm not sure if they come with one. I would call and ask. I agree with the Pauline, you should have received one.


----------



## filet68

anmldr1 said:


> Thanks so much. I didn't get a box with my tote. I'm not sure if they come with one. I would call and ask. I agree with the Pauline, you should have received one.



Yes, I think I will call back tomorrow when they re-open.  Do you happen to know the price of the Mini Vanity?


----------



## anmldr1

i'm sorry, but i don't know the price...hope they are helpful tomorrow...



filet68 said:


> Yes, I think I will call back tomorrow when they re-open.  Do you happen to know the price of the Mini Vanity?


----------



## filet68

anmldr1 said:


> i'm sorry, but i don't know the price...hope they are helpful tomorrow...



OK...thanks!!


----------



## TexasBec

anmldr1 said:


> I got a chance to visit the ny store yesterday...it's beautiful!  I came home with the limited edition rivage cabas bag
> View attachment 3330870
> View attachment 3330871


Gorgeous! I love love love that! 

I have a cabas initial in snow white and it is the perfect tote, I just love it. I'm planning a trip to NYC in August and I am so excited about seeing all the bags in person. I would buy that bag, for sure. Just beautiful.


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know the price for Pauline edge 30 cm? TIA



Anyone???


----------



## fatcat2523

miss_t4k3n said:


> i'm itching to get my hands on moynat now... i contacted them and they say that it's still cheaper to get the products directly from paris instead of nyc since i'm in canada.
> 
> i was going to start with the half heart coin purse but this is not being made in the short term. then i was to get a tote w/ a customized painting of a swinging monkey (i love monkeys!), similar to what they have in their instagram page, but i was shocked to find out it costs 1000+ EUR for the painting alone.  i mean, i didn't expect it to be cheap, but i didn't expect it to cost that much either.... so totally bummed about that....
> 
> anyway.. waiting for quote now and confirmation if i can order the petite quattro in madder/black combo or the pauline 35 in black since i'm not too crazy about the colours they have available in their website at the moment... i'll decide which one to purchase depending on how much they come up to with shipping.... ahhhhh my poor wallet but at the same time sooooo excited!!!!



Hi Miss_t4k3n,

I am in Canada too and thinking to order Pauline edge or 30cm. Do you have more information to share in terms of price? Also do they charge you full amount as soon as you order? If combo is not available, do you have to wait? TIA


----------



## miss_t4k3n

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi Miss_t4k3n,
> 
> I am in Canada too and thinking to order Pauline edge or 30cm. Do you have more information to share in terms of price? Also do they charge you full amount as soon as you order? If combo is not available, do you have to wait? TIA



Better to ask them for price without vat by contacting them via email.  You will need to pay shipping (60 eur)
and taxes and duties once it arrives.  I'm not sure where you are in canada by the latter 2 are based on value of item and what it's made of.  There's a website that can help with this (can't recall what it's called though but u can Google it). I got the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate combo (part of their regular colour selection) for roughly $2800 CAD all in (taxes/duties/shipping/etc.). It's 1800 eur with vat.

If the colour u want is not listed online, you can inquire if they can make it. If it's possible and their creative director approves it, it's 20-30% higher in price.  I was told it can take 6 months to 1 yr for custom coloured ones. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## fatcat2523

miss_t4k3n said:


> Better to ask them for price without vat by contacting them via email.  You will need to pay shipping (60 eur)
> and taxes and duties once it arrives.  I'm not sure where you are in canada by the latter 2 are based on value of item and what it's made of.  There's a website that can help with this (can't recall what it's called though but u can Google it). I got the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate combo (part of their regular colour selection) for roughly $2800 CAD all in (taxes/duties/shipping/etc.). It's 1800 eur with vat.
> 
> If the colour u want is not listed online, you can inquire if they can make it. If it's possible and their creative director approves it, it's 20-30% higher in price.  I was told it can take 6 months to 1 yr for custom coloured ones.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you. I will contact them and hope they have what I want


----------



## ChanelChap

Spotted on the streets of NYC when I was there a week ago.




Looked pretty worn, but it was an exciting spot nonetheless.


----------



## TexasBec

ChanelChap said:


> Spotted on the streets of NYC when I was there a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 3334451
> 
> 
> Looked pretty worn, but it was an exciting spot nonetheless.


Cool! I live in the Dallas, TX area and have never seen a Moynat, and I kind of like that. EVERYONE has a Louis Vuitton, you see them everywhere on everyone. And I'm beginning to see a lot of Goyards. The SA at a LV store did notice my Pauline and commented on it, but she had never heard of Moynat. But she noticed the quality.


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi everyone,

I am thinking to get a Pauline 30cm for my mom. I am making some final decision. Does the Pauline similar to Cartier Marcello bag? Anyone could share more info on this style? Since most info I have found is on Rejane. 
I have read people comparing Moynat to Hermes. I just want to know if their finishing as detail? I saw a video on youtube and leather seems quite stiff. How was it in person? Are their handbag handmade?

Thank you.


----------



## madisonmamaw

i am so late to this thread

i have been purchasing quite a few of moynat's for the girls in my family
mother has a bunch, DS and i both have a rejane with our initials painted by their painter in paris =)


----------



## allyloupuppy

madisonmamaw said:


> i am so late to this thread
> 
> i have been purchasing quite a few of moynat's for the girls in my family
> mother has a bunch, DS and i both have a rejane with our initials painted by their painter in paris =)



We'd love to see them !


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Bought the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate colour combination. I ordered on the 15th and it arrived from Paris to Canada by morning of 18th! Love the colour combo and how light the bag is! I will take pics once I'm out and about in natural light.  The close up pic with white  background is closer to the actual colour in real life.  

Must save up for the petrol blue limousine for next year! Lol [emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lulilu

miss_t4k3n said:


> Bought the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate colour combination. I ordered on the 15th and it arrived from Paris to Canada by morning of 18th! Love the colour combo and how light the bag is! I will take pics once I'm out and about in natural light.  The close up pic with white  background is closer to the actual colour in real life.
> 
> Must save up for the petrol blue limousine for next year! Lol [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app



love the colors and the leather!  great choice.


----------



## Lulumelon

Wow, that looks great!!! How much was it and the duties/taxes...22%? It seems awfully quick to receive... did you have an account set up with FedEx so it was much faster to just get the duties dealt with through them?


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Lulumelon said:


> Wow, that looks great!!! How much was it and the duties/taxes...22%? It seems awfully quick to receive... did you have an account set up with FedEx so it was much faster to just get the duties dealt with through them?


Thanks!!

Total was $2800 cad including shipping/taxes/duties/conversion from eur to cad. Of that, i paid about $500 something for the duties and taxes.  

They had the item in stock so it went out the same day I sent back the order form to moynat.

And no, I don't have an acct with fedex (lol). I paid fedex over the phone on the Saturday when they contacted me about it.  Just make sure that whoever is gonna receive the package for you knows about this (ie.  Duties already paid) coz the fedex delivery man was telling hubby who waz home to receive the package that we still need to pay.  I had to forward the email receipt to my husband....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyloupuppy

miss_t4k3n said:


> Bought the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate colour combination. I ordered on the 15th and it arrived from Paris to Canada by morning of 18th! Love the colour combo and how light the bag is! I will take pics once I'm out and about in natural light.  The close up pic with white  background is closer to the actual colour in real life.
> 
> Must save up for the petrol blue limousine for next year! Lol [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


They are beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## looking4kelly

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am thinking to get a Pauline 30cm for my mom. I am making some final decision. Does the Pauline similar to Cartier Marcello bag? Anyone could share more info on this style? Since most info I have found is on Rejane.
> I have read people comparing Moynat to Hermes. I just want to know if their finishing as detail? I saw a video on youtube and leather seems quite stiff. How was it in person? Are their handbag handmade?
> 
> Thank you.


I love their products and their service and personalising. The bags are hand finished certainly. Entirely handmade and hand stitched, each and every one... I don't know. But nor do we know that about all the Hermès bags, right?
The leather is exquisite...Comparable with Hermès - as is the finish and the 'glow' of the colours. They are superb bags and very chic and 'fluid-looking', if that makes sense? The detail in my marquetry-leather train pouch brings a smile and a stroke every time I take it out. 
Different bags are practical or not in different ways. If you search back you wil find size comparisons etc regarding what fits inside and how different styles work for different requirements. I am IN LOVE with my Tahiti Perle tpm Pauline. Somehow it is the luxury bag that sits most on my day-bed for me to just admire daily, more than any of my Hermès. Well, maybe along with my special order chèvre Kelly, but that's another story &#128521;


----------



## looking4kelly

Sorry


----------



## fatcat2523

looking4kelly said:


> I love their products and their service and personalising. The bags are hand finished certainly. Entirely handmade and hand stitched, each and every one... I don't know. But nor do we know that about all the Hermès bags, right?
> The leather is exquisite...Comparable with Hermès - as is the finish and the 'glow' of the colours. They are superb bags and very chic and 'fluid-looking', if that makes sense? The detail in my marquetry-leather train pouch brings a smile and a stroke every time I take it out.
> Different bags are practical or not in different ways. If you search back you wil find size comparisons etc regarding what fits inside and how different styles work for different requirements. I am IN LOVE with my Tahiti Perle tpm Pauline. Somehow it is the luxury bag that sits most on my day-bed for me to just admire daily, more than any of my Hermès. Well, maybe along with my special order chèvre Kelly, but that's another story &#128521;



Thank you for sharing your opinion. would you mind to share some picture of your Moynat collection?


----------



## fatcat2523

miss_t4k3n said:


> Bought the petite quattro in bordeaux and slate colour combination. I ordered on the 15th and it arrived from Paris to Canada by morning of 18th! Love the colour combo and how light the bag is! I will take pics once I'm out and about in natural light.  The close up pic with white  background is closer to the actual colour in real life.
> 
> Must save up for the petrol blue limousine for next year! Lol [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow it looks amazing!!!


----------



## looking4kelly

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion. would you mind to share some picture of your Moynat collection?



I tried but my photos won't upload today &#128548;
Go back to pages 53 & 54 of this thread and you'll see !


----------



## fatcat2523

looking4kelly said:


> I tried but my photos won't upload today &#128548;
> Go back to pages 53 & 54 of this thread and you'll see !



Thank you. Your bag looks amazing!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Does anyone have a helpful SA to recommend from the NY store???


----------



## bagnut1

When I was last in the NY store it was opening week and most of the sales people were from Paris.  There was a lovely SA who would be staying with the NY store but I don't remember her name. 

Moynat's customer service is impeccable (I have been buying from Paris since they opened) - if you don't have a specific person to work with you can just call or go in and I am sure you will be treated very well!


----------



## Longchamp

Has anyone seen the Gabrielle bag from LBM in Paris???
It is on my shopping short list.
If someone was lucky enough to snag one at le grand magasin, please post.


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know the price of the petite Rejane at the NYC store? Do you know if turquoise is a regularly stocked color? I'm heading there in a few weeks an want to be prepared [emoji6] thanks!!


----------



## galex101404

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the petite Rejane at the NYC store? Do you know if turquoise is a regularly stocked color? I'm heading there in a few weeks an want to be prepared [emoji6] thanks!!




I was quoted two different retails $3,900 and $4,300 for petite Rejane. Can anyone confirm which is correct?


----------



## seton

galex101404 said:


> I was quoted two different retails $3,900 and $4,300 for petite Rejane. Can anyone confirm which is correct?



I remember it being $4000 so I guess the 3900 is correct. Shrug.


----------



## michellecwongx

Hello all (:

I accidentally stumbled across the Moynat Rejane on youtube when I was searching for a review of the Delvaux Tempete and I have fallen in love. 

For reference to anybody in the UK or planning to go to the UK, I had called the Mount street store and was told the pricing was as follows: 

Petite Rejane  - £2950.00
Rejane - £3150.00

I read earlier on in the forum that you can get GHW on custom made orders. Has anyone seen a Rejane in GHW? If you could kindly posts pictures then that'll be great. Many thanks (:


----------



## fatcat2523

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Total was $2800 cad including shipping/taxes/duties/conversion from eur to cad. Of that, i paid about $500 something for the duties and taxes.
> 
> They had the item in stock so it went out the same day I sent back the order form to moynat.
> 
> And no, I don't have an acct with fedex (lol). I paid fedex over the phone on the Saturday when they contacted me about it.  Just make sure that whoever is gonna receive the package for you knows about this (ie.  Duties already paid) coz the fedex delivery man was telling hubby who waz home to receive the package that we still need to pay.  I had to forward the email receipt to my husband....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app



My order for my bag is arriving. it takes up more than a month though for me...I got the quote of duty from Fedex and it is almost $600.00 Yikes!!! It is almost 20% of the bag. 

Thank you for all you help along


----------



## lulilu

fatcat2523 said:


> My order for my bag is arriving. it takes up more than a month though for me...I got the quote of duty from Fedex and it is almost $600.00 Yikes!!! It is almost 20% of the bag.
> 
> Thank you for all you help along



Are you in the US?  Can you tell us the total amount the bag ended up costing (and the type of bag?).  TIA


----------



## miss_t4k3n

fatcat2523 said:


> My order for my bag is arriving. it takes up more than a month though for me...I got the quote of duty from Fedex and it is almost $600.00 Yikes!!! It is almost 20% of the bag.
> 
> Thank you for all you help along


The wait is all worth it &#128522;

I hear you about the tax. If only there's a way around it. It could be easily spent on a coin purse or some other small item.. 
Anyway, so excited for you! Post pics when you get it!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## miss_t4k3n

michellecwongx said:


> Hello all (:
> 
> I accidentally stumbled across the Moynat Rejane on youtube when I was searching for a review of the Delvaux Tempete and I have fallen in love.
> 
> For reference to anybody in the UK or planning to go to the UK, I had called the Mount street store and was told the pricing was as follows:
> 
> Petite Rejane  - £2950.00
> Rejane - £3150.00
> 
> I read earlier on in the forum that you can get GHW on custom made orders. Has anyone seen a Rejane in GHW? If you could kindly posts pictures then that'll be great. Many thanks (:


The creative director needs to approve the custom order and there's an extra charge for custom orders (applies to colour of leather. Not sure if it applies to custom hardware).  Better to contact them by email with the details of the customization for a quote and confirmation if they will actually do it.  Hope that helps!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fatcat2523

lulilu said:


> Are you in the US?  Can you tell us the total amount the bag ended up costing (and the type of bag?).  TIA



I am in Canada. For CAD it comes to $4498.80 for Pauline 30cm


----------



## allyloupuppy

fatcat2523 said:


> I am in Canada. For CAD it comes to $4498.80 for Pauline 30cm



Can't wait to see your bag!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

It's their 167th birthday celebration 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fatcat2523

looking4kelly said:


> I tried but my photos won't upload today [emoji36]
> 
> Go back to pages 53 & 54 of this thread and you'll see !







miss_t4k3n said:


> The wait is all worth it [emoji4]
> 
> I hear you about the tax. If only there's a way around it. It could be easily spent on a coin purse or some other small item..
> Anyway, so excited for you! Post pics when you get it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app







allyloupuppy said:


> Can't wait to see your bag!!




Thank you everyone who has helped me to pick the bag for my mom. It is AMAZING. The details are very compatible to Hermes.


----------



## fatcat2523

Here it is: the Pauline Edge 30cm. It is the Gris Tourterelle with Navy details combo. The edge combo was released just last week!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it is: the Pauline Edge 30cm. It is the Gris Tourterelle with Navy details combo. The edge combo was released just last week!
> View attachment 3365552
> 
> View attachment 3365553
> 
> View attachment 3365554
> 
> View attachment 3365555
> 
> View attachment 3365556
> 
> View attachment 3365557


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Looks amazing! Love the colour contrast! Excellent choice!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisonmamaw

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it is: the Pauline Edge 30cm. It is the Gris Tourterelle with Navy details combo. The edge combo was released just last week!
> View attachment 3365552
> 
> View attachment 3365553
> 
> View attachment 3365554
> 
> View attachment 3365555
> 
> View attachment 3365556
> 
> View attachment 3365557


Oh wow what a beauty and kukos to you for bringing her home so fast 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyloupuppy

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it is: the Pauline Edge 30cm. It is the Gris Tourterelle with Navy details combo. The edge combo was released just last week!
> View attachment 3365552
> 
> View attachment 3365553
> 
> View attachment 3365554
> 
> View attachment 3365555
> 
> View attachment 3365556
> 
> View attachment 3365557



Wow, looks beautiful !!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

miss_t4k3n said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Looks amazing! Love the colour contrast! Excellent choice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app







madisonmamaw said:


> Oh wow what a beauty and kukos to you for bringing her home so fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app







allyloupuppy said:


> Wow, looks beautiful !!!!




Thank you everyone


----------



## madisonmamaw

I will be at moynat birthday celebration soon shall share pictures with you all

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it is: the Pauline Edge 30cm. It is the Gris Tourterelle with Navy details combo. The edge combo was released just last week!
> View attachment 3365552
> 
> View attachment 3365553
> 
> View attachment 3365554
> 
> View attachment 3365555
> 
> View attachment 3365556
> 
> View attachment 3365557



Congratulations!   What a beautiful combo!


----------



## allyloupuppy

madisonmamaw said:


> I will be at moynat birthday celebration soon shall share pictures with you all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Great can't wait to see!


----------



## fatcat2523

I just checked their website and now Moynat has posted all the available combo picture. They are so nice and playful!


----------



## fatcat2523

Dressed up



Compared to H










All 30cm


----------



## lulilu

^^^ thanks for the comparison photos!


----------



## tentayy

June 2016 - NYC

Rejane - Mini: Box Calf - $5,600
Rejane - Mini: Natural Calf - $4,700
Rejane - Mini: Taurillon Gex - $3,900
Pauline TPM: $3,300

Colors available:


----------



## fatcat2523

tentayy said:


> June 2016 - NYC
> 
> Rejane - Mini: Box Calf - $5,600
> Rejane - Mini: Natural Calf - $4,700
> Rejane - Mini: Taurillon Gex - $3,900
> Pauline TPM: $3,300
> 
> Colors available:


Wow, thank you for the photo


----------



## missloveinwhite

Does anyone know the price of a Himalayan Croc Petite Rejane? Thanks!


----------



## fawnhagh

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know the price for Pauline edge 30 cm? TIA


As informed by my SA in London Mount Street store the Pauline edge 30 cm is 2500 GBP and the normal Pauline TPM is 2250 GBP. Hope it somewhat helps


----------



## fawnhagh

michellecwongx said:


> Hello all (:
> 
> I accidentally stumbled across the Moynat Rejane on youtube when I was searching for a review of the Delvaux Tempete and I have fallen in love.
> 
> For reference to anybody in the UK or planning to go to the UK, I had called the Mount street store and was told the pricing was as follows:
> 
> Petite Rejane  - £2950.00
> Rejane - £3150.00
> 
> I read earlier on in the forum that you can get GHW on custom made orders. Has anyone seen a Rejane in GHW? If you could kindly posts pictures then that'll be great. Many thanks (:


I have both Delvaux Tempete MM and Petite Rejane and I think Rejane is definitely more practical and a daily bag compared to Tempete. Though both are gorgeous in their ways


----------



## babymama7

Hi ladies! Please allow me to share my little beauty. Ever since I stated collecting Hermes bags, I told myself I would only save for those. A little Chanel once in a while too. However I started seeing fellow H lovers start to buy Moynat bags. I noticed their lovely yellow ( primrose) color a couple of years ago. I am on a girly weekend with my sister now and was about to buy a green classic flap Chanel. However on the way back to Chanel a beautiful mini Rejane in yellow caught my eye at the Moynat store. While I love Chanel, I was put off by the long lines outside. It always seems to be a little bit of a market place with so many people inside and out. It just didn't feel special anymore. It was love at first sight and I bought the bag. It was a couple of hundred dollars less than the Chanel, but I was a little tired of seeing all the Chanel's on this trip and even back home! They few people I know back home who have Moynat bags are very classy ladies, so I feel like I'm in good company[emoji4]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

babymama7 said:


> Hi ladies! Please allow me to share my little beauty. Ever since I stated collecting Hermes bags, I told myself I would only save for those. A little Chanel once in a while too. However I started seeing fellow H lovers start to buy Moynat bags. I noticed their lovely yellow ( primrose) color a couple of years ago. I am on a girly weekend with my sister now and was about to buy a green classic flap Chanel. However on the way back to Chanel a beautiful mini Rejane in yellow caught my eye at the Moynat store. While I love Chanel, I was put off by the long lines outside. It always seems to be a little bit of a market place with so many people inside and out. It just didn't feel special anymore. It was love at first sight and I bought the bag. It was a couple of hundred dollars less than the Chanel, but I was a little tired of seeing all the Chanel's on this trip and even back home! They few people I know back home who have Moynat bags are very classy ladies, so I feel like I'm in good company[emoji4]


Looking forward to seeing pics !!!


----------



## malaysian

Thinking of getting a Moynat pouch/folio to store my laptop. Any idea if a macbook retina 13" would fit in the largest pouch?
Was intially thinking of getting a Goyard Senat GM, but it was a little too big for my liking.


----------



## babymama7




----------



## babymama7

I love how they are so detail oriented even down to the leather handles of the paper bag and the leather logo. They also sent a lovely E Card.


----------



## michellecwongx

fawnhagh said:


> I have both Delvaux Tempete MM and Petite Rejane and I think Rejane is definitely more practical and a daily bag compared to Tempete. Though both are gorgeous in their ways



Hey (:

I just bought my tempete MM yesterday in black with gold hardware and it is amazingly beautiful! I've not seen the rejane irl, but when the SA brought out the tempete, I just could not resist!


----------



## fatcat2523

babymama7 said:


> View attachment 3399123
> View attachment 3399124
> View attachment 3399125
> View attachment 3399126
> View attachment 3399127


Congrats on your new bag. It is so lovely


----------



## missloveinwhite

babymama7 said:


> View attachment 3399123
> View attachment 3399124
> View attachment 3399125
> View attachment 3399126
> View attachment 3399127



Nice pop of color!


----------



## doves75

babymama7 said:


> View attachment 3399123
> View attachment 3399124
> View attachment 3399125
> View attachment 3399126
> View attachment 3399127



So cute!!


----------



## doves75

Any thought for Gabrielle bag?? 





Thank you


----------



## sihoonsiyun

doves75 said:


> Any thought for Gabrielle bag??
> View attachment 3400530
> 
> View attachment 3400533
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, i just returned from Paris yesterday. I did popped by Moynat when I was there to check out on this. The length of the bag is similar to Rejane if I don't rem wrongly. Just that Gabrielle has a slightly smaller width hence I believe lesser items could be able to fit into the bag. But overall the bag is lighter than Rejane. Personally I don't really fancy this bag becos I find the hook to hook on the long strap is so much thinner and it  kind of look "cheap" and not as classy. 




I thought it would be good for me to attach the picture which was posted on Moynat's IG that has a clear picture of the hook I'm talking about


----------



## eiiv

babymama7 said:


> View attachment 3399123
> View attachment 3399124
> View attachment 3399125
> View attachment 3399126
> View attachment 3399127



Congrats on your purchase! Such a bright and bold yellow indeed. I'm actually impressed that they have leather handles for their paper bags!


----------



## doves75

sihoonsiyun said:


> Hi, i just returned from Paris yesterday. I did popped by Moynat when I was there to check out on this. The length of the bag is similar to Rejane if I don't rem wrongly. Just that Gabrielle has a slightly smaller width hence I believe lesser items could be able to fit into the bag. But overall the bag is lighter than Rejane. Personally I don't really fancy this bag becos I find the hook to hook on the long strap is so much thinner and it  kind of look "cheap" and not as classy.
> View attachment 3400554
> View attachment 3400554
> 
> 
> I thought it would be good for me to attach the picture which was posted on Moynat's IG that has a clear picture of the hook I'm talking about



Thank you sihoonsiyun for your insight. 
Too bad The only Moynat boutique here is like 2800 miles away from where I live [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## MoynatBoy

Hello. if you are thinking about buying your first Moynat bag,  you may as well wait for awhile because the house is working on a special edition of Pauline bag with different colour edge, so the shape of the bag is sharply outlined. I've seen it in the flesh and it is outstanding! 

Also, rumor has it that the discontinued Pauline Haut bag (perfect for carrying laptop, documents...) will be relaunched in coming future. 

One more thing... If you think Rejane is 30cm is still too small, they actually have a 35cm available (Not a regular item though).


----------



## irs06

Hi i just bought my Pauline in turquoise last month. I asked my friend to buy for me in Paris. I loved the bag and the smell.

I saw someone selling a 30cm rejane. Been wanting to get it but um not sure in authenticity. Anyone here who can help? I asked for photos and the strap looks a little different. TIA [emoji4] 

Here are the photos


----------



## doves75

MoynatBoy said:


> Hello. if you are thinking about buying your first Moynat bag,  you may as well wait for awhile because the house is working on a special edition of Pauline bag with different colour edge, so the shape of the bag is sharply outlined. I've seen it in the flesh and it is outstanding!
> 
> Also, rumor has it that the discontinued Pauline Haut bag (perfect for carrying laptop, documents...) will be relaunched in coming future.
> 
> One more thing... If you think Rejane is 30cm is still too small, they actually have a 35cm available (Not a regular item though).



Thank you for the inside scoop MoynatBoy. I will keep checking on the updates and will google Pauline Haut.


----------



## irs06

Just sharing my Pauline in turquoise [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MoynatBoy

irs06 said:


> Hi i just bought my Pauline in turquoise last month. I asked my friend to buy for me in Paris. I loved the bag and the smell.
> 
> I saw someone selling a 30cm rejane. Been wanting to get it but um not sure in authenticity. Anyone here who can help? I asked for photos and the strap looks a little different. TIA [emoji4]
> 
> Here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 3419768
> View attachment 3419770
> View attachment 3419771
> View attachment 3419772
> View attachment 3419773
> View attachment 3419774
> View attachment 3419776
> View attachment 3419777
> View attachment 3419778



Hi! It's a bit difficult to judge by the photos.. But I found the strap a bit suspicious. Also, the leather doesn't look very high quality to me... I certainly wouldn't risk it.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

irs06 said:


> Hi i just bought my Pauline in turquoise last month. I asked my friend to buy for me in Paris. I loved the bag and the smell.
> 
> I saw someone selling a 30cm rejane. Been wanting to get it but um not sure in authenticity. Anyone here who can help? I asked for photos and the strap looks a little different. TIA [emoji4]
> 
> Here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 3419768
> View attachment 3419770
> View attachment 3419771
> View attachment 3419772
> View attachment 3419773
> View attachment 3419774
> View attachment 3419776
> View attachment 3419777
> View attachment 3419778


I wouldn't risk it.  Just order it directly from moynat.


----------



## irs06

MoynatBoy said:


> Hi! It's a bit difficult to judge by the photos.. But I found the strap a bit suspicious. Also, the leather doesn't look very high quality to me... I certainly wouldn't risk it.



Thanks. I stopped at looking at the photos already. [emoji4]


----------



## irs06

miss_t4k3n said:


> I wouldn't risk it.  Just order it directly from moynat.



Thanks I figured i'll just order at Moynat. [emoji4]


----------



## fawnhagh

Lovely ladies, I have been struggling between the new Pauline edge TPM and the mini Rejane for the past few days and still can't decide...

I have one Petite Rejane in madder (red) and I just love it! I have been planning to purchase another Moynat bag for quite some months but still can't decide which one to go for. I have two small kids so I always prefer durable leather and a bag I can through on my shoulder or wear cross body.

I like Pauline a lot but wonder the structure might not be as ideal to wear as cross body as mini Rejane? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bagnut1

I really prefer the Rejane. I have both 30 and 26 and even the smaller one works better for me than the 35 Pauline. The Pauline is more "stubby" in its shape and doesn't easily accommodate a small bag organizer. And I really dislike the zipper.  In the small sizes I think the Rejane would hold more and work better cross body.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> I really prefer the Rejane. I have both 30 and 26 and even the smaller one works better for me than the 35 Pauline. The Pauline is more "stubby" in its shape and doesn't easily accommodate a small bag organizer. And I really dislike the zipper.  In the small sizes I think the Rejane would hold more and work better cross body.


Thank you for your reply!

I was also a bit concerned about the zipper in Pauline actually, and just afraid the shape is not very easy to wear and use...

May I ask which colors are your Rejane? If I am to get a mini I would probably go for a bright color but have no clues what colors are around for this season


----------



## bagnut1

Black and a seasonal bright green, I don't remember the name.  Moynat bright colors are amazing, you can't go wrong.


----------



## fatcat2523

MoynatBoy said:


> Hello. if you are thinking about buying your first Moynat bag,  you may as well wait for awhile because the house is working on a special edition of Pauline bag with different colour edge, so the shape of the bag is sharply outlined. I've seen it in the flesh and it is outstanding!
> 
> Also, rumor has it that the discontinued Pauline Haut bag (perfect for carrying laptop, documents...) will be relaunched in coming future.
> 
> One more thing... If you think Rejane is 30cm is still too small, they actually have a 35cm available (Not a regular item though).



The edge was released in May and it is very nice with the kick factor. I got one for my mom and have shared in previous page. Every time my mom use it, people would stop her and commented it


----------



## fatcat2523

fawnhagh said:


> Lovely ladies, I have been struggling between the new Pauline edge TPM and the mini Rejane for the past few days and still can't decide...
> 
> I have one Petite Rejane in madder (red) and I just love it! I have been planning to purchase another Moynat bag for quite some months but still can't decide which one to go for. I have two small kids so I always prefer durable leather and a bag I can through on my shoulder or wear cross body.
> 
> I like Pauline a lot but wonder the structure might not be as ideal to wear as cross body as mini Rejane?
> 
> Thanks in advance



My mom loves her mini Pauline and always use it as cross body. The zipper maybe difficult to get in and out quickly though.


----------



## fawnhagh

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom loves her mini Pauline and always use it as cross body. The zipper maybe difficult to get in and out quickly though.



I have changed my mind to get a mini Rejane now as I am  quite concerned about the zipper of the Pauline. Though now I am struggling between the color pink and Parme (light lilac)...any thoughts anyone?


----------



## bagnut1

Both are beautiful. Depends on whether you want a pop of color or more muted.   Since it's the tiny size I would go for the pop.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Both are beautiful. Depends on whether you want a pop of color or more muted.   Since it's the tiny size I would go for the pop.


Thanks bagnut1! I am also thinking about the pink but I have one Delvaux bag in similar color (rose indien) and it is likely the lilac color will be discontinued 

I am just very indecisive when it comes to choose the colour for for bags......I guess I need to keep thinking (both are not in stock at the moment).


----------



## missloveinwhite

fawnhagh said:


> I have changed my mind to get a mini Rejane now as I am  quite concerned about the zipper of the Pauline. Though now I am struggling between the color pink and Parme (light lilac)...any thoughts anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3435259
> View attachment 3435261



Pink definitely!


----------



## fatcat2523

fawnhagh said:


> I have changed my mind to get a mini Rejane now as I am  quite concerned about the zipper of the Pauline. Though now I am struggling between the color pink and Parme (light lilac)...any thoughts anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3435259
> View attachment 3435261


My vote goes to Parme as it is more long lasting. Pink is nice but there is many pink bag out there so the Parme would be more special.


----------



## fawnhagh

fatcat2523 said:


> My vote goes to Parme as it is more long lasting. Pink is nice but there is many pink bag out there so the Parme would be more special.


Thank you for your thoughts fatcat2523! As you said Parme will probably stand better against the test of time (and age...) Though I really love the pop of pink but I am also afraid the personality will be too strong for my lifestyle... I have put my name on the wish list for both colors but I am leaning towards Parme a bit more now.

Maybe I should get the Ballerine in Pink in the future


----------



## fawnhagh

missloveinwhite said:


> Pink definitely!


Pink is really nice! I am still thinking but leaning more towards the neutral and safe option


----------



## Monique1004

fawnhagh said:


> I have changed my mind to get a mini Rejane now as I am  quite concerned about the zipper of the Pauline. Though now I am struggling between the color pink and Parme (light lilac)...any thoughts anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3435259
> View attachment 3435261



1 bote for Parme! Especially if you already have Rose Indian.


----------



## fawnhagh

Monique1004 said:


> 1 bote for Parme! Especially if you already have Rose Indian.


Thank you Monique1004! Yes I think Delvaux Rose Indien is almost the same color as Moynat Pink so I think I will be taking the Parme when it comes in stock...but never say never to the Pink in Moynat in the future


----------



## Lulumelon

Would love to get a Rejane but debating between a petite or a mini...though I don't believe a mini comes in tourterelle, my preferred colour, or comes with a bagtag. I fear the petite may still be a bit too big for me and not look cute like the mini. Anybody 5'3" or less have any posing shots with a petite Rejane that can post? Thanks


----------



## PJW5813

Apologies if this is not in the correct place.
Does anyone have experience of Moynat scarves - especially the 'railway' line.


----------



## sihoonsiyun

Lulumelon said:


> Would love to get a Rejane but debating between a petite or a mini...though I don't believe a mini comes in tourterelle, my preferred colour, or comes with a bagtag. I fear the petite may still be a bit too big for me and not look cute like the mini. Anybody 5'3" or less have any posing shots with a petite Rejane that can post? Thanks



Hi dear, I'm actually around your height. Thought maybe I could post some picture of me carrying the petite size for your reference. I personally like petite size because I carry quite a lots of stuffs when I'm out )


----------



## lulilu

^^^^love these photos!


----------



## Lulumelon

sihoonsiyun said:


> Hi dear, I'm actually around your height. Thought maybe I could post some picture of me carrying the petite size for your reference. I personally like petite size because I carry quite a lots of stuffs when I'm out )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439334
> 
> View attachment 3439335
> 
> View attachment 3439337


Sihoonsiyun, thank you so much for the pics. The third pic really shows well the size of the bag...plus the outfit is great!!!


----------



## sihoonsiyun

Lulumelon said:


> Sihoonsiyun, thank you so much for the pics. The third pic really shows well the size of the bag...plus the outfit is great!!!



You are most welcome [emoji4] definitely looking forward to your new purchase soon


----------



## sihoonsiyun

lulilu said:


> ^^^^love these photos!



Thanks dear for being so kind [emoji4]


----------



## TexasBec

Hello! I just got back from NYC and was able to visit the store. I have had my mind set on a Ballerine but I wanted to compare sizes. I purchased the smaller size in black and I couldn't be happier. They shipped my bag and I didn't have to pay sales tax. Next on my wish list is a wallet. I just couldn't buy both. 

The SA couldn't have been any nicer. I arrived just before 6 and they close at 6 but she showed me everything I wanted to see and eventually made a great sale.


----------



## hb925

TexasBec said:


> Hello! I just got back from NYC and was able to visit the store. I have had my mind set on a Ballerine but I wanted to compare sizes. I purchased the smaller size in black and I couldn't be happier. They shipped my bag and I didn't have to pay sales tax. Next on my wish list is a wallet. I just couldn't buy both.
> 
> The SA couldn't have been any nicer. I arrived just before 6 and they close at 6 but she showed me everything I wanted to see and eventually made a great sale.
> View attachment 3442254
> View attachment 3442255
> View attachment 3442257
> View attachment 3442259



Gorgeous!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

TexasBec said:


> Hello! I just got back from NYC and was able to visit the store. I have had my mind set on a Ballerine but I wanted to compare sizes. I purchased the smaller size in black and I couldn't be happier. They shipped my bag and I didn't have to pay sales tax. Next on my wish list is a wallet. I just couldn't buy both.
> 
> The SA couldn't have been any nicer. I arrived just before 6 and they close at 6 but she showed me everything I wanted to see and eventually made a great sale.
> View attachment 3442254
> View attachment 3442255
> View attachment 3442257
> View attachment 3442259


Love it Texasbec!


----------



## fawnhagh

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you Monique1004! Yes I think Delvaux Rose Indien is almost the same color as Moynat Pink so I think I will be taking the Parme when it comes in stock...but never say never to the Pink in Moynat in the future


(Update on above)

So I just got my mini Rejane in Parme (veau carat)! It is a very understated color yet very elegant and versatile...It goes so well with all kinds of outfit. Very happy with the choice of color! The leather is more rigid compared to the Taurillon and it took me quite a while to set up the shoulder strap lol.

Here is the sibling shot with my Petite Rejane in madder in Taurillon leather


----------



## bagnut1

Beautiful!  The mini is the stamped leather, correct?  And is your PM taurillon "breaking in" and becoming softer/more pliable at all?  (I ask because the Pauline gets pretty soft and squishy with use and I am wondering how the more structured Rejane feels with use.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful!  The mini is the stamped leather, correct?  And is your PM taurillon "breaking in" and becoming softer/more pliable at all?  (I ask because the Pauline gets pretty soft and squishy with use and I am wondering how the more structured Rejane feels with use.


Dear bagnut1,

Yes the mini is the stamped leather and I think it is comparable to the epsom in Hermes while Taurillon is more like togo. So far the structure still holds very well but I also only had it for half an year and it is not used on a daily basis...

I think carat calfskin would definitely holds the shape better throughout the time but since it is a quite structured bag I guess Taurillon would not sack too much either (but I guess only time will tell).

Have been considering the Pauline but I am happy I went for another Rejane instead. Next on my wishlist is Catobin


----------



## ginasbags

My Moynat Pauline in Bougainville


----------



## thyme

Rejane Ruban range available for FW16 - there are other combos too..


----------



## thyme

Lie de Vin Rejane PM - sitting on a bench


----------



## fawnhagh

ginasbags said:


> My Moynat Pauline in Bougainville


Oh she is gorgeous! Have been eyeing on the Pauline too but haven't pulled the trigger yet! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> Lie de Vin Rejane PM - sitting on a bench
> View attachment 3459459


Lovely color!


----------



## ginasbags

fawnhagh said:


> Oh she is gorgeous! Have been eyeing on the Pauline too but haven't pulled the trigger yet! Congrats on your new beauty!


Thanks, fawnhagh!!!


----------



## papertiger

fawnhagh said:


> (Update on above)
> 
> So I just got my mini Rejane in Parme (veau carat)! It is a very understated color yet very elegant and versatile...It goes so well with all kinds of outfit. Very happy with the choice of color! The leather is more rigid compared to the Taurillon and it took me quite a while to set up the shoulder strap lol.
> 
> Here is the sibling shot with my Petite Rejane in madder in Taurillon leather



Sweet and yet very grown-up. congratulations to you


----------



## papertiger

ginasbags said:


> My Moynat Pauline in Bougainville



Beautiful, so elegant


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> Lie de Vin Rejane PM - sitting on a bench
> View attachment 3459459



Flawless!


----------



## ginasbags

Thanks, papertiger!


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Lovely color!



thank you *fawnhagh *



papertiger said:


> Flawless!



thank you *papertiger*


----------



## prepster

chincac said:


> Rejane Ruban range available for FW16 - there are other combos too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459458



Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## thyme

prepster said:


> Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!



you are welcome...


----------



## fawnhagh

I think Moynat starts expanding now. They just opened one maison in Seoul in August with a few limited edition bags and another boutique in Taipei yesterday. Excited to see if they get popular in Asia! Though I am having mixed feelings about it - it might be more difficult to purchase the Moynat bags in the future and they may also increase the prices due to higher demands


----------



## odette57

fawnhagh said:


> (Update on above)
> 
> So I just got my mini Rejane in Parme (veau carat)! It is a very understated color yet very elegant and versatile...It goes so well with all kinds of outfit. Very happy with the choice of color! The leather is more rigid compared to the Taurillon and it took me quite a while to set up the shoulder strap lol.
> 
> Here is the sibling shot with my Petite Rejane in madder in Taurillon leather



Lovely rejane!  I want a mini rejane and will probably get a parme like yours.  Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## odette57

chincac said:


> Lie de Vin Rejane PM - sitting on a bench
> View attachment 3459459



sooo pretty!!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Lie de Vin Rejane PM - sitting on a bench
> View attachment 3459459



Just beautiful!


----------



## thyme

odette57 said:


> sooo pretty!!



thank you *odette57 *



lulilu said:


> Just beautiful!



thank you *lulilu *


----------



## mecheers

lulilu said:


> ^^^^love these photos!


Just went to Paris and found a special exhibition in Le bon Marche. We had our eyes set on the matching passport covers but one of them was gone the next day! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Hope they will have this collection in NY and I'll be fortunate enough to get it. (With a much steeper price apparently)

Here are pics of the special edition and the blue one I got.


----------



## lulilu

^^ so cute!  I wonder if the collection has a name?


----------



## lesAdrets

lulilu said:


> ^^ so cute!  I wonder if the collection has a name?


Yes, it's called the "Mambo for Moynat Collection," a collaboration with LA-based artist Mambo.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/womens-style/moynat-collaborates-with-street-artist-mambo/
Another article said it would be in all boutiques in October


----------



## lulilu

lesAdrets said:


> Yes, it's called the "Mambo for Moynat Collection," a collaboration with LA-based artist Mambo.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/womens-style/moynat-collaborates-with-street-artist-mambo/
> Another article said it would be in all boutiques in October



Thank you so much!  I loved the video.


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi to the Pauline owners, may I ask whether the top handles of the small (29cm) Pauline can be worn on the shoulder?  I heard that the bigger one can be carried on the shoulder, but I would like a smaller one to wear on the shoulder.  Please help. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mecheers said:


> Just went to Paris and found a special exhibition in Le bon Marche. We had our eyes set on the matching passport covers but one of them was gone the next day! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Hope they will have this collection in NY and I'll be fortunate enough to get it. (With a much steeper price apparently)
> 
> Here are pics of the special edition and the blue one I got.



Wow these are adorable!!


----------



## ginasbags

luxemadam said:


> Hi to the Pauline owners, may I ask whether the top handles of the small (29cm) Pauline can be worn on the shoulder?  I heard that the bigger one can be carried on the shoulder, but I would like a smaller one to wear on the shoulder.  Please help. Thank you all in advance.


No, the top handles of the small (29cm) Pauline cannot be worn on the shoulders.  But it comes with the detachable & adjustable long shoulder strap though.


----------



## eiiv

Your Rejanes are beautiful! I seriously love the red and want to get one in that color as well. Can I ask what can you fit in the Mini Rejane? I'm contemplating this size but if it is really too small, may have to go for the 26cm one instead.



fawnhagh said:


> (Update on above)
> 
> So I just got my mini Rejane in Parme (veau carat)! It is a very understated color yet very elegant and versatile...It goes so well with all kinds of outfit. Very happy with the choice of color! The leather is more rigid compared to the Taurillon and it took me quite a while to set up the shoulder strap lol.
> 
> Here is the sibling shot with my Petite Rejane in madder in Taurillon leather


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> Your Rejanes are beautiful! I seriously love the red and want to get one in that color as well. Can I ask what can you fit in the Mini Rejane? I'm contemplating this size but if it is really too small, may have to go for the 26cm one instead.


Thank you eiiv!! Yes madder is very beautiful and a classic color of Moynat rejane! For your reference I can fit in a small compact wallet, a cushion foundation, a lipstick, phone, and keys. Though the bag is small but it fits ok amount of stuff in my opinion. It fits slightly more than Chanel rectangular mini


----------



## eiiv

Thanks for the reply! Can I ask further on the model of your phone? Mine's a G Pro 2 which is slightly bigger than the iphone 6 plus and I hope it can at least fit my phone. I have actually contacted Moynat and asked if it can also fit an e-book reader (mine's a Kobo Glo HD) and they replied that the bag is really small and it would be a very tight fit. They said the bag's only 20 cm in length by 12 cm in height. O_O I was puzzled because the measurements on the website says 20 x 8 x 15 cm.



fawnhagh said:


> Thank you eiiv!! Yes madder is very beautiful and a classic color of Moynat rejane! For your reference I can fit in a small compact wallet, a cushion foundation, a lipstick, phone, and keys. Though the bag is small but it fits ok amount of stuff in my opinion. It fits slightly more than Chanel rectangular mini


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> Thanks for the reply! Can I ask further on the model of your phone? Mine's a G Pro 2 which is slightly bigger than the iphone 6 plus and I hope it can at least fit my phone. I have actually contacted Moynat and asked if it can also fit an e-book reader (mine's a Kobo Glo HD) and they replied that the bag is really small and it would be a very tight fit. They said the bag's only 20 cm in length by 12 cm in height. O_O I was puzzled because the measurements on the website says 20 x 8 x 15 cm.


Mine is an iPhone 6 so it fits easily...I'm not sure if your phone will be able to fit in there? I'll check the measurement when I'm home tomorrow. But think the size on the website sounds more right. Which boutique did you call? The bag is small and due to the shape you can fit more in the bottom but as it's not rectangular it can be tricky to fit in the e-book reader. Overall I think petite (26 cm) will be a better fit for your needs


----------



## eiiv

I emailed Moynat directly from their website. I was browsing the page on the Mini Rejane and used their contact form. The lady who replied to my queries is Ms Claire. And thanks for helping to check the measurements! I have a few bags that are in the 26cm category so I thought the mini one can be a bit of a differentiation. I'm quite petite in size.



fawnhagh said:


> Mine is an iPhone 6 so it fits easily...I'm not sure if your phone will be able to fit in there? I'll check the measurement when I'm home tomorrow. But think the size on the website sounds more right. Which boutique did you call? The bag is small and due to the shape you can fit more in the bottom but as it's not rectangular it can be tricky to fit in the e-book reader. Overall I think petite (26 cm) will be a better fit for your needs


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> I emailed Moynat directly from their website. I was browsing the page on the Mini Rejane and used their contact form. The lady who replied to my queries is Ms Claire. And thanks for helping to check the measurements! I have a few bags that are in the 26cm category so I thought the mini one can be a bit of a differentiation. I'm quite petite in size.


I see! Claire is very nice and helpful, I talk to her a lot when I purchased mine too 

I measured my mini rejane and the dimension is more like 20 X 14 X 8 cm. So I'm not sure why Claire said 12? By the way the top part of the bag is narrower than the bottom and only measures around 17.3cm, hope this could be a bit of help for you


----------



## eiiv

Thanks for the measurements! I think after some consideration, I will give up on getting a mini because it seems I may end up not being able to put anything inside the bag. 



fawnhagh said:


> I see! Claire is very nice and helpful, I talk to her a lot when I purchased mine too
> 
> I measured my mini rejane and the dimension is more like 20 X 14 X 8 cm. So I'm not sure why Claire said 12? By the way the top part of the bag is narrower than the bottom and only measures around 17.3cm, hope this could be a bit of help for you


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> Thanks for the measurements! I think after some consideration, I will give up on getting a mini because it seems I may end up not being able to put anything inside the bag.


Well that's a shame but I do understand that the mini size really does not hold much...hope one day you pick up another Moynat bag


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone purchased a Paradis bag?


----------



## fatcat2523

Saw this post in Moynat IG: Fan Bingbing using Rejane mini...love her outfit


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the latest prices for Cabas Initial? What colours are there?


----------



## birkel

just a note saw a beautiful rejane on eBay i love these bags i hope we had a subsection because i so want to get a few more bags.


----------



## bagnut1

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know the latest prices for Cabas Initial? What colours are there?


I think those have been "rested" - none in Paris or NY recently.  Only Quattro and the bulky one with exterior pockets.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bagnut1 said:


> I think those have been "rested" - none in Paris or NY recently.  Only Quattro and the bulky one with exterior pockets.


Aww. Thanks for the info. I was looking at alternatives to the Neverfull and Goyard St. Louis.


----------



## bagnut1

I really like the Quattro - the double handles are so useful. I use mine much more than the cabas.


----------



## pointie

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know the latest prices for Cabas Initial? What colours are there?


I just wrote to the Paris shop and asked about prices on the Cabas line:

Cabas Initial PM 640€
Cabas Initial MM 740€
Cabas Quattro 990€
Cabas Jardinier Small 1,250€
Cabas Jardinier Large 1,350€
Cabas Régate Rivage 1,350€
Cabas Régate Small 1,350€
Cabas Régate Large 1,450€

going in late November, I plan on getting another, will report back then.


----------



## OneMoreDay

pointie said:


> I just wrote to the Paris shop and asked about prices on the Cabas line:
> 
> Cabas Initial PM 640€
> Cabas Initial MM 740€
> Cabas Quattro 990€
> Cabas Jardinier Small 1,250€
> Cabas Jardinier Large 1,350€
> Cabas Régate Rivage 1,350€
> Cabas Régate Small 1,350€
> Cabas Régate Large 1,450€
> 
> going in late November, I plan on getting another, will report back then.



Thanks for sharing!  Do you know the dimensions of the Cabas Initial? Wondering what's the size difference.


----------



## pointie

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Do you know the dimensions of the Cabas Initial? Wondering what's the size difference.



Somewhere in this thread are modeling shots of the Cabas MM.... I cannot remember and I don't have it with me, alas.


----------



## bagnut1

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Do you know the dimensions of the Cabas Initial? Wondering what's the size difference.



Clipped from Moynat website when they were still listed:
35 x 28 x 14 cm • 40 x 32 x 16 cm.

(As I recall similar sizing to LV Neverfull)


----------



## pointie

bagnut1 said:


> Clipped from Moynat website when they were still listed:
> 35 x 28 x 14 cm • 40 x 32 x 16 cm.
> 
> (As I recall similar sizing to LV Neverfull)


wow.  That small is not so very small.  huh.


----------



## lasttotheparty

My new Petite Rejane. A welcome neutral to my life.


----------



## prepster

lasttotheparty said:


> View attachment 3508926
> 
> 
> My new Petite Rejane. A welcome neutral to my life.



Beautiful!


----------



## fawnhagh

lasttotheparty said:


> View attachment 3508926
> 
> 
> My new Petite Rejane. A welcome neutral to my life.


Nice! Which color is it? Tourterelle?


----------



## lasttotheparty

prepster said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## lasttotheparty

fawnhagh said:


> Nice! Which color is it? Tourterelle?



Yes! Good eye. It's tourterelle. [emoji175]


----------



## fawnhagh

lasttotheparty said:


> Yes! Good eye. It's tourterelle. [emoji175]


Tourterelle is such a beautiful neutral color! Was considering the Pauline edge but haven't pulled the trigger yet


----------



## lasttotheparty

fawnhagh said:


> Tourterelle is such a beautiful neutral color! Was considering the Pauline edge but haven't pulled the trigger yet



You won't be sorry. It's a breathtaking shade of grey. Pauline is next on my list.  [emoji39]


----------



## Onederland

Does anyone happen to have any pictures of inside the Tango? I'm looking for a sophisticated small flat crossbody, like the Celine Trio, but more elevated. I'm just wondering if the Tango actually fits anything or if it's super tiny.


----------



## eiiv

lasttotheparty said:


> View attachment 3508926
> 
> 
> My new Petite Rejane. A welcome neutral to my life.


Congrats on the tourterelle! It's a good neutral color.


----------



## eiiv

My new petite Rejane just arrived yesterday. It's the coral color but the pictures absolutely did not capture the color correctly. Will need to take pictures again when it's daylight again (it's night now). I also find it so cute that the little fob has its own dustbag, as does the removable strap.


----------



## lasttotheparty

eiiv said:


> My new petite Rejane just arrived yesterday. It's the coral color but the pictures absolutely did not capture the color correctly. Will need to take pictures again when it's daylight again (it's night now). I also find it so cute that the little fob has its own dustbag, as does the removable strap.
> 
> View attachment 3511925
> View attachment 3511926



Gorgeous! Looking forward to some mod pics [emoji175]


----------



## eiiv

lasttotheparty said:


> Gorgeous! Looking forward to some mod pics [emoji175]


My mod pics are terrible (so I will just insert one ^_^;;; ) and I think another lady here has posted her mod pics which is so much nicer (the one with the madder rejane!! ). But here's another picture of the bag which is nearer to the actual color.


----------



## lasttotheparty

eiiv said:


> My mod pics are terrible (so I will just insert one ^_^;;; ) and I think another lady here has posted her mod pics which is so much nicer (the one with the madder rejane!! ). But here's another picture of the bag which is nearer to the actual color.
> 
> View attachment 3512586
> View attachment 3512588



Your Rejane is gorgeous!!! [emoji7] Thanks for the pics. Suits you perfectly [emoji173]️


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> My mod pics are terrible (so I will just insert one ^_^;;; ) and I think another lady here has posted her mod pics which is so much nicer (the one with the madder rejane!! ). But here's another picture of the bag which is nearer to the actual color.
> 
> View attachment 3512586
> View attachment 3512588


Wow!! Thanks for the nice pictures! Such a gorgeous color  The first pictures look more like the color peach but the real color you showed later is stunning! Congrats on this beauty!! I am now waiting for my mini Rejane in Emerald (picture below) to come in


----------



## eiiv

fawnhagh said:


> Wow!! Thanks for the nice pictures! Such a gorgeous color  The first pictures look more like the color peach but the real color you showed later is stunning! Congrats on this beauty!! I am now waiting for my mini Rejane in Emerald (picture below) to come in
> 
> View attachment 3512968


Thanks! I like the color more than I thought I would. I actually ordered the Madder but was told the stock didn't come in, and so I was given the list of colors that were in stock.
The green is nice! I saw this color before on their instagram, I think. This color and the pacific blue left a deep impression on me. Both were deep, striking colors imo.



lasttotheparty said:


> Your Rejane is gorgeous!!! [emoji7] Thanks for the pics. Suits you perfectly [emoji173]️


Thank you for the compliment! I think it is gorgeous as well. XD;;;


----------



## $1.10

Hi! Everyone, the price i google for rejane petite is euro 3400, i wonder is this the updated price.  Thanks in advance


----------



## fawnhagh

$1.10 said:


> Hi! Everyone, the price i google for rejane petite is euro 3400, i wonder is this the updated price.  Thanks in advance


Hello,
The price I purchased for petite Rejane last year was 3700 for taurillion gex leather, if it is Carat leather I believe it is more expensive (I remember it as 3900 euro but not entirely sure).


----------



## lasttotheparty

fawnhagh said:


> Hello,
> The price I purchased for petite Rejane last year was 3700 for taurillion gex leather, if it is Carat leather I believe it is more expensive (I remember it as 3900 euro but not entirely sure).



The price is indeed 3700euros. Bought mine last month.


----------



## danfurness

The Pauline Voyage is my favourite bag ever. It even beats the Birkin in my eyes. A truly beautiful bag!


----------



## antheakuma

Dear Rejane owners, I am contemplating a madder 30 Rejane.  May I ask how do you find the ease of access on the Rejane? Would you use it as an everyday bag (for work/shopping, no kids)? Thank you


----------



## lasttotheparty

antheakuma said:


> Dear Rejane owners, I am contemplating a madder 30 Rejane.  May I ask how do you find the ease of access on the Rejane? Would you use it as an everyday bag (for work/shopping, no kids)? Thank you



At first, I was nervous about scratching the hardware with the clasp when securing. But now I'm much more comfortable with rejane. I definitely use her to go shopping, lunch etc. The bag is slightly more awkward to access than totes, zipper pulls etc., but to me it's not enough to deter me from using it daily. HTH


----------



## bagnut1

antheakuma said:


> Dear Rejane owners, I am contemplating a madder 30 Rejane.  May I ask how do you find the ease of access on the Rejane? Would you use it as an everyday bag (for work/shopping, no kids)? Thank you



It's a great day bag. It's also very well balanced so you can carry it by the top handle when it's unlatched and it doesn't flop all of the way open. I find it easier in/out than a Kelly. 

Madder is such a great color!  You will love it.


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Wow!! Thanks for the nice pictures! Such a gorgeous color  The first pictures look more like the color peach but the real color you showed later is stunning! Congrats on this beauty!! I am now waiting for my mini Rejane in Emerald (picture below) to come in



i have seen the mini rejane in emerald..absolutely stunning! congrats..


----------



## thyme

finally managed to get a snowflake macaroon for my PM Rejane



the GM Rejane Ruban in plum/bougainvillier and gris tourterelle/plum



trying on the GM Rejane


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> i have seen the mini rejane in emerald..absolutely stunning! congrats..


Thank you! I am so happy that I picked the emerald up! It's truly a stunning color and actually goes a lot of outfits


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> finally managed to get a snowflake macaroon for my PM Rejane
> View attachment 3532561
> 
> 
> the GM Rejane Ruban in plum/bougainvillier and gris tourterelle/plum
> View attachment 3532562
> 
> 
> trying on the GM Rejane
> View attachment 3532565


So cute your Petite Rejane! Both GM look great too!


----------



## fawnhagh

antheakuma said:


> Dear Rejane owners, I am contemplating a madder 30 Rejane.  May I ask how do you find the ease of access on the Rejane? Would you use it as an everyday bag (for work/shopping, no kids)? Thank you


I  own one petite and two mini and I find the petite is maybe not the easiest bag when you want to reach the stuff in the bottom of the bag due to the shape of the bag. However, it does not really bother me and I have absolutely no problem with mini Rejane. I guess as long as you organize your stuff vertically it should be fine.

I think if you do not have kids around the Rejane can surely be used as a daily / work bag. I could imagine myself doing that (without kids of course). Now that I have two small kids I always reach for cross body bag so I have my hands free......


----------



## lasttotheparty

chincac said:


> finally managed to get a snowflake macaroon for my PM Rejane
> View attachment 3532561
> 
> 
> the GM Rejane Ruban in plum/bougainvillier and gris tourterelle/plum
> View attachment 3532562
> 
> 
> trying on the GM Rejane
> View attachment 3532565



Gorgeous! [emoji178]


----------



## thyme

antheakuma said:


> Dear Rejane owners, I am contemplating a madder 30 Rejane.  May I ask how do you find the ease of access on the Rejane? Would you use it as an everyday bag (for work/shopping, no kids)? Thank you



i made the shoulder strap shorter by punching an extra hole so it hangs higher i.e. closer to the waist so i can always open and close it with one hand. i find it a lot easier to use that way..definitely can be used as an everyday bag if you don't always need to reach into the bag. if you do, then an open tote is probably better suited. 



fawnhagh said:


> So cute your Petite Rejane! Both GM look great too!



thank you *fawnhagh*



lasttotheparty said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji178]



thank you *lasttotheparty*


----------



## Phees

Hi everyone,
I would like to ask you all the experience of purchasing a Moynat online.
Because I'm about to purchasing online and I'm worry is it the real and the safety of my credit card. Thanks


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Phees said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to ask you all the experience of purchasing a Moynat online.
> Because I'm about to purchasing online and I'm worry is it the real and the safety of my credit card. Thanks


I purchased a bag from moynat directly and didn't have any issues.  You will need to contact them to complete a purchase (I did this by email coz I didn't want to spend money on overseas call to Paris) and they'll send you an order form to fill with your credit card and shipping detail.  HTH!


----------



## Phees

I ordered thru an email too and I requested to put my credit card over the phone because is just feel like wanted to confirm is it the real person I'm dealing with over the email lol


----------



## lasttotheparty

I ordered via email and it was simple and efficient. Would do it again without hesitation.


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to ask you all the experience of purchasing a Moynat online.
> Because I'm about to purchasing online and I'm worry is it the real and the safety of my credit card. Thanks



I bought my first Moynat bag in store in Paris and afterwards I purchased through mail twice. As long as it's the Moynat store you are in contact with I believe it is fine. I think it's usually claire who handles international inquiries and she is really professional and helpful. 

They will send you the order form to complete and then the order will be shipped shortly afterwards. If you want a box please remember to tell them in the correspondence because in the stores you don't usually get one. 

I can highly recommend claire, I purchased all my Moynat bags through her. 

Please keep us updated how it goes!!


----------



## hedgwin99

fawnhagh said:


> I bought my first Moynat bag in store in Paris and afterwards I purchased through mail twice. As long as it's the Moynat store you are in contact with I believe it is fine. I think it's usually claire who handles international inquiries and she is really professional and helpful.
> 
> They will send you the order form to complete and then the order will be shipped shortly afterwards. If you want a box please remember to tell them in the correspondence because in the stores you don't usually get one.
> 
> I can highly recommend claire, I purchased all my Moynat bags through her.
> 
> Please keep us updated how it goes!!



I 2nd that! I made a purchase via email as well. No issues


----------



## eiiv

I think a lot of us here ordered through email.  There hasn't been any negatives that I experienced while communicating with Claire (from Moynat) through email. I wouldn't hesitate to order again (if I have enough moolah for their bags).  I was lucky to have gotten the Moynat box even though I forgot to request for it when I sent in my order.


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> I bought my first Moynat bag in store in Paris and afterwards I purchased through mail twice. As long as it's the Moynat store you are in contact with I believe it is fine. I think it's usually claire who handles international inquiries and she is really professional and helpful.
> 
> They will send you the order form to complete and then the order will be shipped shortly afterwards. If you want a box please remember to tell them in the correspondence because in the stores you don't usually get one.
> 
> I can highly recommend claire, I purchased all my Moynat bags through her.
> 
> Please keep us updated how it goes!!


Just sent the order form back to Claire, hopefully got her back soon))
And just a update for rejane fans, I ordered petite rejane is €3800 now, I'm not sure is it because I order with gold hardware that's why €100 more than normal


----------



## fawnhagh

Wow gold hardware!! Is it a special order? I've never seen a gold hardware on any of the Moynat bags! Please share once you receive it!!! Which color did you order if you don't mind me asking? [emoji4]

Claire is usually very fast so you should hear from her soon! 

Can't wait to see your petite Rejane!


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> Wow gold hardware!! Is it a special order? I've never seen a gold hardware on any of the Moynat bags! Please share once you receive it!!! Which color did you order if you don't mind me asking? [emoji4]
> 
> Claire is usually very fast so you should hear from her soon!
> 
> Can't wait to see your petite Rejane!


m

I'm not sure is it a special order, but when I asked about GHW and this is her information 

"The Réjane bag is made with light champagne gold hardware in the colors Bordeaux, Black, and Tourterelle"

Then she said haven't have any GHW at her store, then I place an order with tourterelle and waiting for about 2 months


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> m
> 
> I'm not sure is it a special order, but when I asked about GHW and this is her information
> 
> "The Réjane bag is made with light champagne gold hardware in the colors Bordeaux, Black, and Tourterelle"
> 
> Then she said haven't have any GHW at her store, then I place an order with tourterelle and waiting for about 2 months


Yes gold hardware is very rare in Moynat I think, most of the bags are made with silver hardware. Can't wait to see your tourterelle with gold! But it sounds like they will have to produce it just for you as there aren't any in stock and I think that's why it is slight more expensive than other petite Rejane.

Please keep us updated how it goes and when you receive it 

Maybe I should also consider a black with gold in the future


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> Yes gold hardware is very rare in Moynat I think, most of the bags are made with silver hardware. Can't wait to see your tourterelle with gold! But it sounds like they will have to produce it just for you as there aren't any in stock and I think that's why it is slight more expensive than other petite Rejane.
> 
> Please keep us updated how it goes and when you receive it
> 
> Maybe I should also consider a black with gold in the future



You should!!! I would love to have black too!!! Actually I'm very obsess with goldware because I have tanned skin tone, black with gold is a very safe color to pick, but i want to get something different, not sure is tourterelle with gold would that be look good too


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> You should!!! I would love to have black too!!! Actually I'm very obsess with goldware because I have tanned skin tone, black with gold is a very safe color to pick, but i want to get something different, not sure is tourterelle with gold would that be look good too



Oh I'm the contrary I usually go for silver because my wardrobe matches better with silver. But light gold is gorgeous and easy to match too. 

I'll consider the black as next target[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bagnut1

Moynat Champagne hardware is very subtle - much more rose gold/silver gold than yellow gold, not at all like Hermes GHW.


----------



## Phees

bagnut1 said:


> Moynat Champagne hardware is very subtle - much more rose gold/silver gold than yellow gold, not at all like Hermes GHW.



This is good to know, so are they make it by order or just have a lower stock for the gold hardware?!


----------



## forever132

Can anyone able to share how to contact Paris to purchase the bag directly through email? And will it be tax -free and willing to send hk ? Thanks a lot!!!!!!


----------



## cucomelon5

I just got my first Rejane and noticed that if I push up on the bottom of the bag, I can hear the metal in the lock rattle a bit, and the bottom of the bag can actually go up and down a little bit even though the bag is locked.  Is that normal?  Just wanted to be sure that nothing's wrong with the hardware on my new bag...thanks!


----------



## fawnhagh

forever132 said:


> Can anyone able to share how to contact Paris to purchase the bag directly through email? And will it be tax -free and willing to send hk ? Thanks a lot!!!!!!



You can find the contact on their website but as there are stores in HK I'm not sure they will send all the way from Paris.


----------



## fawnhagh

cucomelon5 said:


> I just got my first Rejane and noticed that if I push up on the bottom of the bag, I can hear the metal in the lock rattle a bit, and the bottom of the bag can actually go up and down a little bit even though the bag is locked.  Is that normal?  Just wanted to be sure that nothing's wrong with the hardware on my new bag...thanks!



I had the same issues with my petite Rejane! So sometimes it just opened up all of a sudden. They said you need to hear the firm click to make sure it's properly locked. My two mini Rejane don't have the same issues though.


----------



## cucomelon5

fawnhagh said:


> I had the same issues with my petite Rejane! So sometimes it just opened up all of a sudden. They said you need to hear the firm click to make sure it's properly locked. My two mini Rejane don't have the same issues though.



Did properly locking the bag fix the issue?  Do the bottoms of your mini Rejane bags not move at all when they're locked?  I feel like there is a click and it does seem to be locked, but then the bottom shifts up and down a little bit, hmm...


----------



## fawnhagh

cucomelon5 said:


> Did properly locking the bag fix the issue?  Do the bottoms of your mini Rejane bags not move at all when they're locked?  I feel like there is a click and it does seem to be locked, but then the bottom shifts up and down a little bit, hmm...



Yes I know what you mean. I sent it for repair because the stitching on my shoulder strap came off and I asked them to check the lock for me too. Unfortunately I haven't used my petite Rejane since I got it back but it did feel a bit better (more secure).

You know what? I am just gonna check all three tonight and get back to you later


----------



## cucomelon5

fawnhagh said:


> Yes I know what you mean. I sent it for repair because the stitching on my shoulder strap came off and I asked them to check the lock for me too. Unfortunately I haven't used my petite Rejane since I got it back but it did feel a bit better (more secure).
> 
> You know what? I am just gonna check all three tonight and get back to you later



Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ginasbags

forever132 said:


> Can anyone able to share how to contact Paris to purchase the bag directly through email? And will it be tax -free and willing to send hk ? Thanks a lot!!!!!!


I tried ordering from Moynat Paris before, asked them if they can ship it to HK, unfortunately, they said they cannot ship it to HK because they have Moynat stores in HK already.


----------



## fawnhagh

cucomelon5 said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate it!



So I tried all three Rejane I have. The petite I can feel the lock was moving a bit even when it is secured but now only one click instead of two when I close the flap. Minis I can't feel the same movement as the lock feel much more tight (and carat leather even tighter than taurillon). 

So for my petite Rejane I can still feel the movement but it feels pretty secure (compared to before repair was done) and minis are totally fine. 

Hope somehow you can understand it, not the easiest situation to describe [emoji12]


----------



## Phees

ginasbags said:


> I tried ordering from Moynat Paris before, asked them if they can ship it to HK, unfortunately, they said they cannot ship it to HK because they have Moynat stores in HK already.


Just wondering petite rejane the price in HK


----------



## forever132

ginasbags said:


> I tried ordering from Moynat Paris before, asked them if they can ship it to HK, unfortunately, they said they cannot ship it to HK because they have Moynat stores in HK already.



Thanks !! So if they do not have store in Australia, they will probably send down?


----------



## forever132

Phees said:


> Just wondering petite rejane the price in HK



I just enquired the price a few days ago, Depends on leather, taurllion $38400 , calf $37400 and box $51500!


----------



## cucomelon5

fawnhagh said:


> So I tried all three Rejane I have. The petite I can feel the lock was moving a bit even when it is secured but now only one click instead of two when I close the flap. Minis I can't feel the same movement as the lock feel much more tight (and carat leather even tighter than taurillon).
> 
> So for my petite Rejane I can still feel the movement but it feels pretty secure (compared to before repair was done) and minis are totally fine.
> 
> Hope somehow you can understand it, not the easiest situation to describe [emoji12]



Thanks for checking!  Yes, that makes sense to me...I think mine sounds similar to how your petite is now so it'll hopefully be pretty secure when locked, even if there's a little movement.


----------



## fawnhagh

forever132 said:


> Thanks !! So if they do not have store in Australia, they will probably send down?



For countries they don't have Moynat stores I think Paris will be able to do international shipping. They will deduct the French VAT from the listed price but not sure how you report on your local custom (or maybe FedEx would do that for you). 

You can try to write to them and ask, they are usually very fast at responding to mails, mostly within 1-2 working days.


----------



## Phees

ginasbags said:


> I tried ordering from Moynat Paris before, asked them if they can ship it to HK, unfortunately, they said they cannot ship it to HK because they have Moynat stores in HK already.


Just wondering petite rejane


forever132 said:


> Thanks !! So if they do not have store in Australia, they will probably send down?


Yes, I ordered from Australia
Will share the photos when I received the bag next week


----------



## forever132

Phees said:


> Just wondering petite rejane
> 
> Yes, I ordered from Australia
> Will share the photos when I received the bag next week



Plz do share with me to see how much it roughly charge with the custom tax! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phees

forever132 said:


> Plz do share with me to see how much it roughly charge with the custom tax! Thanks a lot!


About 800 for petite rejane, and FedEx will contact before the package arrive.


----------



## ginasbags

forever132 said:


> Thanks !! So if they do not have store in Australia, they will probably send down?


Yes, maybe, but take in consideration the custom's duties & taxes you are required to pay in Australia.  Email them to inquire if possible at:  contact@moynat.com.


----------



## ginasbags

Phees said:


> Just wondering petite rejane the price in HK


Sorry I do not know the price of Rejane in HK.  I will be in HK sometime this December, if you can wait, I can inquire for you.


----------



## Phees

Received my gold hardware petite rejane


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Received my gold hardware petite rejane


Oh my goodness she is such a stunner!!! I am in love  
Congratulations on your beautiful acquisition! Tourterelle is such a gorgeous color, and with that light gold hardware!

Jeez I might need to put that into my wishlist - black or tourterelle? Hmmm......

Please post some mod shots when you have time to do so, can't wait to see how it looks like on you


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> Oh my goodness she is such a stunner!!! I am in love
> Congratulations on your beautiful acquisition! Tourterelle is such a gorgeous color, and with that light gold hardware!
> 
> Jeez I might need to put that into my wishlist - black or tourterelle? Hmmm......
> 
> Please post some mod shots when you have time to do so, can't wait to see how it looks like on you


Thank you! I'm in love with her too❤️❤️
Personally I think this tourterelle is easy to match with any dark or bright outfit, but black sometime is hard match with the summer dresses


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Thank you! I'm in love with her too❤️❤️
> Personally I think this tourterelle is easy to match with any dark or bright outfit, but black sometime is hard match with the summer dresses


You are absolutely right...tourterelle is so easy to match with all colors while black can sometimes be tricky. Plus who doesn't have a black bag already in the closet?

Now I am getting very tempting  But I don't think I should purchase one more until next spring, currently on ban island arghhhh!


----------



## SEWDimples

Phees said:


> Received my gold hardware petite rejane


Congrats! I love these handbags.


----------



## lum709

Phees said:


> Received my gold hardware petite rejane



Love it so much ,,, please post mod pics, !

Imy on the wait list for touterelle, hopefully the wait won't be too long


----------



## fawnhagh

lum709 said:


> Love it so much ,,, please post mod pics, !
> 
> Imy on the wait list for touterelle, hopefully the wait won't be too long


Oh is there a waitlist for tourterlle? Where are you located?


----------



## RxBags

Hello, Moynat lovers!  I've been looking for a men's tote and a very helpful TPFer suggested the Quattro, which is beautiful and functional. I'm usually attracted to structure (steamers, HAC) but they're just not that convenient when running errands (and heavy!). I emailed the NY store (I'm in CA) and to my surprise Paris answered. Anyhow, they didn't have the colors I'm interested in, sadly (tourterelle, primrose, griege or coral). 
Does anyone know when they introduce new colors?  Seasonal or at their whim?  I've attached some photos of what's available. Thoughts?
(Btw, as others have commented, the customer service is exceptional!)


----------



## bagnut1

Colors are introduced both seasonally and at their whim. I have both the initial canvas and leather versions of the Quattro and they're both great. Of those 3 choices I like the canvas. Or the middle one reversed.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I'm new to Moynat, though I've been checking out the designs for over a year.  Yesterday, I ordered a Limousine bag in taupe, and have my eyes set on a Pauline (followed by a Rejane and a Ballerine .  All in good time.
I think the designs are wonderful!

My question is for Moynat owners who have had their bags for a few years, and use them more than occasionally.
How have they withstood the test of time (and use)?  I'm particularily curious about the shoulder (handle) Pauline .  Photos would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

RxBags said:


> Hello, Moynat lovers!  I've been looking for a men's tote and a very helpful TPFer suggested the Quattro, which is beautiful and functional. I'm usually attracted to structure (steamers, HAC) but they're just not that convenient when running errands (and heavy!). I emailed the NY store (I'm in CA) and to my surprise Paris answered. Anyhow, they didn't have the colors I'm interested in, sadly (tourterelle, primrose, griege or coral).
> Does anyone know when they introduce new colors?  Seasonal or at their whim?  I've attached some photos of what's available. Thoughts?
> (Btw, as others have commented, the customer service is exceptional!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550651
> View attachment 3550652
> View attachment 3550653


You can ask for a custom colour combo but it has to be approved by their creative director and it costs more (30% I think). I have the petite quattro in slate/bordeaux combo and I love it!  HTH!


----------



## tdavism3

I bought my wife a Pauline Voyage for Christmas in Burgundy site unseen. The entire experience was wonderful. Olympe, the manager of the New York boutique, went out of her way to assist me, including sending pics and answering my numerous questions.  They did not have the bag in Burgundy in the United States, so Olympe arranged to have the bag brought in from their London boutique.  The bag itself is lovely and the quality of the craftsmanship and materials certainly is on par with Hermes. In any event, m
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 y wife loved the bag and I really appreciated the great service


----------



## chadonyeo

Does anyone know the price for cabotin in the US?


----------



## RxBags

miss_t4k3n said:


> You can ask for a custom colour combo but it has to be approved by their creative director and it costs more (30% I think). I have the petite quattro in slate/bordeaux combo and I love it!  HTH!



Thank you!  Very good tip!


----------



## Sourisbrune

tdavism3 said:


> I bought my wife a Pauline Voyage for Christmas in Burgundy site unseen. The entire experience was wonderful. Olympe, the manager of the New York boutique, went out of her way to assist me, including sending pics and answering my numerous questions.  They did not have the bag in Burgundy in the United States, so Olympe arranged to have the bag brought in from their London boutique.  The bag itself is lovely and the quality of the craftsmanship and materials certainly is on par with Hermes. In any event, m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y wife loved the bag and I really appreciated the great service



Your wife's new Pauline bag is beautiful.  It's a wonderful gift.
I just worked with Olympe (and Annishia) at the NY store.  Both have been excellent, wonderful examples of Moynat's client service.  Annishia informed me she was about to start a short vacation time and texted me who to work with when I was ready to buy.  She alerted Olympe of my pending sale, so Olympe was well informed and kind enough to ship my Limousine.
I think the Pauline is next on my list.
TPF'ers, please keep the photos and comments coming.  Thank you!


----------



## Shelly319

I am interested in the canvas initial tote from moynat. The plain one without the thick leather straps placed on the exterior of the tote. Does anyone have the price for this tote in US dollars?


----------



## asterificious

Has anyone seen this pouch irl? I have been looking for some reference pics of people holding it but no luck. What do you guys think of this clutch?


----------



## Shelly319

Never mind about my question. They discontinued making the tote.


----------



## Sourisbrune

asterificious said:


> Has anyone seen this pouch irl? I have been looking for some reference pics of people holding it but no luck. What do you guys think of this clutch?
> 
> View attachment 3557766



I like it.  Is it a coin purse sized pouch?
I have a feeling this company is going to be financially detrimental to my wallet. Eeeek.


----------



## asterificious

Sourisbrune said:


> I like it.  Is it a coin purse sized pouch?
> I have a feeling this company is going to be financially detrimental to my wallet. Eeeek.



No. It is actually an A4 size portfolio. 

I love it but im worried it might look a bit childish for a guy.


----------



## Sourisbrune

asterificious said:


> No. It is actually an A4 size portfolio.
> 
> I love it but im worried it might look a bit childish for a guy.



Hmmmmm.  I didn't think about that.  I like the simple lines and the basic design, but I could see how the simplicity and colors (I.e., light blue -vs- charcoal or a deep burgundy) could be interpreted as youthful/child-like.  
Do you think you will get it?


----------



## asterificious

Sourisbrune said:


> Hmmmmm.  I didn't think about that.  I like the simple lines and the basic design, but I could see how the simplicity and colors (I.e., light blue -vs- charcoal or a deep burgundy) could be interpreted as youthful/child-like.
> Do you think you will get it?



Still contemplating. Not this year I guess XO


----------



## Sourisbrune

asterificious said:


> Still contemplating. Not this year I guess XO



May the New Year bring you many Moynat shopping opportunities. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## alizhan

asterificious said:


> Has anyone seen this pouch irl? I have been looking for some reference pics of people holding it but no luck. What do you guys think of this clutch?
> 
> View attachment 3557766






Not exactly the same pouch but the size should be the same. Mine was the moynat train series designed by w. Pharrell.


----------



## Sourisbrune

alizhan said:


> View attachment 3558966
> 
> 
> Not exactly the same pouch but the size should be the same. Mine was the moynat train series designed by w. Pharrell.


It helps me to see a guy holding a similar pouch with a Pharrell inspired print.  It doesn't have a juvenile vibe.   Looks good. 
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## asterificious

alizhan said:


> View attachment 3558966
> 
> 
> Not exactly the same pouch but the size should be the same. Mine was the moynat train series designed by w. Pharrell.



Looks handsome on you!! 
Maybe i should get this one instead since its almost half price than the car one. The only big difference is the zipper, it runs until the side for the car one.


----------



## mischka

Is anyone a fan of the reversible Quattro? Im on the verge of purchasing one and can't choose between the two sizes! If anyone can post pics please


----------



## alizhan

mischka said:


> Is anyone a fan of the reversible Quattro? Im on the verge of purchasing one and can't choose between the two sizes! If anyone can post pics please



Are you doing a mail order?

You can actually email Moynat for comparison and they will be happy to help you.

I had asked the same questions to them before and here is their reply with photos. Hope this helps in getting the gorgeous Quattro.


The leather Quattro comes in a small and a large size. The small size measures 36cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 33cm high. The large size measures 40cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 39cm high.


----------



## mischka

alizhan said:


> Are you doing a mail order?
> 
> You can actually email Moynat for comparison and they will be happy to help you.
> 
> I had asked the same questions to them before and here is their reply with photos. Hope this helps in getting the gorgeous Quattro.
> 
> 
> The leather Quattro comes in a small and a large size. The small size measures 36cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 33cm high. The large size measures 40cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 39cm high.
> View attachment 3562442
> 
> View attachment 3562443



Thank you so much for this!! It's really helpful! Would you by any chance remember how tall the lady in the picture is?


----------



## alizhan

mischka said:


> Thank you so much for this!! It's really helpful! Would you by any chance remember how tall the lady in the picture is?



In her email she mentioned she is 180 cm (5'11 in) tall.


----------



## Sourisbrune

alizhan said:


> Are you doing a mail order?
> 
> You can actually email Moynat for comparison and they will be happy to help you.
> 
> I had asked the same questions to them before and here is their reply with photos. Hope this helps in getting the gorgeous Quattro.
> 
> 
> The leather Quattro comes in a small and a large size. The small size measures 36cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 33cm high. The large size measures 40cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 39cm high.
> View attachment 3562442
> 
> View attachment 3562443



Great photos.
Do you know the color name of the caramel colored bag?  Is it paired with yellow?


----------



## mischka

alizhan said:


> In her email she mentioned she is 180 cm (5'11 in) tall.



That's why the large one looks perfect on her!  I want to get the large one but worried it might look too big one me


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi all Moynat lovers, I am wondering if any of you owns a Cabotin and if yes is it very easy to get scratches? I have been eyeing it for a long time but couldn't pull the trigger due to the smooth leather.

TIA


----------



## eiiv

alizhan said:


> Are you doing a mail order?
> 
> You can actually email Moynat for comparison and they will be happy to help you.
> 
> I had asked the same questions to them before and here is their reply with photos. Hope this helps in getting the gorgeous Quattro.
> 
> 
> The leather Quattro comes in a small and a large size. The small size measures 36cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 33cm high. The large size measures 40cm long (from seam to seam) x 13cm wide x 39cm high.
> View attachment 3562442
> 
> View attachment 3562443


This size comparison shot is so useful. The quattro has always been in the (far far) back of my mind. Lol. I like its 4-handle feature. It's just a matter of getting the color combo that you like. Maybe I will own it someday.


----------



## RxBags

eiiv said:


> This size comparison shot is so useful. The quattro has always been in the (far far) back of my mind. Lol. I like its 4-handle feature. It's just a matter of getting the color combo that you like. Maybe I will own it someday.



Me too!  One day I will also take the plunge when the color combo I'm interested in becomes available!


----------



## pinklining

fawnhagh said:


> Hi all Moynat lovers, I am wondering if any of you owns a Cabotin and if yes is it very easy to get scratches? I have been eyeing it for a long time but couldn't pull the trigger due to the smooth leather.
> 
> TIA



my friend has a cabotin and sadly, it scratches quite easily  she hardly use it as she got to baby it


----------



## fawnhagh

pinklining said:


> my friend has a cabotin and sadly, it scratches quite easily  she hardly use it as she got to baby it



Oh I see......I knew the nature of the calfskin used is prone to scratches but if it scratches very easily then I'll probably just give it up and stick to Rejane instead [emoji23] I have two small kids so only practical bags should be allowed [emoji20]

Thank you for the comment though! Very helpful!


----------



## mischka

Has anyone tried ordering from the Paris boutique and shipping to Singapore? How much were the duties and taxes and how was the overall experience? It's so unfortunate they dont ship to HK anymore!!


----------



## pinklining

fawnhagh said:


> Oh I see......I knew the nature of the calfskin used is prone to scratches but if it scratches very easily then I'll probably just give it up and stick to Rejane instead [emoji23] I have two small kids so only practical bags should be allowed [emoji20]
> 
> Thank you for the comment though! Very helpful!



No probs! happy to be of some help 



mischka said:


> Has anyone tried ordering from the Paris boutique and shipping to Singapore? How much were the duties and taxes and how was the overall experience? It's so unfortunate they dont ship to HK anymore!!



Yup, i ordered from Paris & had my rejane shipped to singapore. The duties was 7% GST of bag & freight charges. Shipping cost was 60 euros via FedEx. I requested for it to be shipped in a Moynat gift box so the bag was well protected.


----------



## mischka

pinklining said:


> No probs! happy to be of some help
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, i ordered from Paris & had my rejane shipped to singapore. The duties was 7% GST of bag & freight charges. Shipping cost was 60 euros via FedEx. I requested for it to be shipped in a Moynat gift box so the bag was well protected.



Thanks for this! I know Moynat ships via Fedex - can you teach me how it goes? Does Fedex pay for it in advance and I will just be billed by Fedex? I do not have to report to customs to actually claim the item right? How much does freight charge normally reach upto?


----------



## pinklining

mischka said:


> Thanks for this! I know Moynat ships via Fedex - can you teach me how it goes? Does Fedex pay for it in advance and I will just be billed by Fedex? I do not have to report to customs to actually claim the item right? How much does freight charge normally reach upto?



FedEx will pay for it in advance & you will be billed by FedEx with an invoice at your mailing address. They will deliver to your doorstep so you don't have to collect it at customs etc. I was quoted 60 euros for freight.


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi,
Is there anyone that owns a Ballerine or Gabrielle here? I am considering one of them to be my next purchase from Moynat but would like to hear if anyone has some thoughts regarding which one to get? For me they both look structured and clean lined but not sure if Gabrielle has a slight more mature look to it? If I am to get Gabrielle I am interested in the mini or small size.

TIA!


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone that owns a Ballerine or Gabrielle here? I am considering one of them to be my next purchase from Moynat but would like to hear if anyone has some thoughts regarding which one to get? For me they both look structured and clean lined but not sure if Gabrielle has a slight more mature look to it? If I am to get Gabrielle I am interested in the mini or small size.
> 
> TIA!


My 2 cents after looking hard at both beautiful models:
The Ballerine is a more casual bag IMO; it isn't as structured as the Réjane; I didn't like is the zip top opening. But maybe that could work for you.
The Gabrielle is a very structured, classic bag. Even dressier than the H Kelly in certain leathers. How dressy depends on the colour of the leather. The fastener makes it easy to open. I'm mulling this one over.
So happy with my Petit Réjane.
Good luck in choosing!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> My 2 cents after looking hard at both beautiful models:
> The Ballerine is a more casual bag IMO; it isn't as structured as the Réjane; I didn't like is the zip top opening. But maybe that could work for you.
> The Gabrielle is a very structured, classic bag. Even dressier than the H Kelly in certain leathers. How dressy depends on the colour of the leather. The fastener makes it easy to open. I'm mulling this one over.
> So happy with my Petit Réjane.
> Good luck in choosing!


Dear JolieS, thank you so much for your opinion!
I am happy with my petite and mini Rejane too but can't stop lusting after other bags from Moynat lol!

Do you know if the zipper on Ballerine is like Pauline? If so then it will probably be a deal breaker for me too...

I saw this mini Gabrielle in box leather which is so stunning but unfortunately too dressy for my lifestyle. I would prefer it in carat calfskin but as far as I know the mini sizes are not produced in carat yet.

I do share your opinion that Gabrielle has a more timeless and classic look, so gorgeous


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Dear JolieS, thank you so much for your opinion!
> I am happy with my petite and mini Rejane too but can't stop lusting after other bags from Moynat lol!
> 
> Do you know if the zipper on Ballerine is like Pauline? If so then it will probably be a deal breaker for me too...
> 
> I saw this mini Gabrielle in box leather which is so stunning but unfortunately too dressy for my lifestyle. I would prefer it in carat calfskin but as far as I know the mini sizes are not produced in carat yet.
> 
> I do share your opinion that Gabrielle has a more timeless and classic look, so gorgeous


HI Fawnhagh. Yes the Ballerine zip is like the Pauline's. 
What I'm pining for is a Gabrielle box with a croc front panel. This would be a SO. I'm going to try to swing it this year, if Moynat will do it for me. You're right, the Gabrielle is a classic bag. I'm (ahem) mature, so this bag would work for me on some occasions.
Glad to hear you love your Mini Réjane. I'm crazy about the Petit. The only mini bag I own is Valextra's mini Iside which I wear a lot. It is surprisingly roomy.


----------



## cucomelon5

JolieS said:


> My 2 cents after looking hard at both beautiful models:
> The Ballerine is a more casual bag IMO; it isn't as structured as the Réjane; I didn't like is the zip top opening. But maybe that could work for you.
> The Gabrielle is a very structured, classic bag. Even dressier than the H Kelly in certain leathers. How dressy depends on the colour of the leather. The fastener makes it easy to open. I'm mulling this one over.
> So happy with my Petit Réjane.
> Good luck in choosing!



Were you able to see the Gabrielle in the mini size?  I've only seen the small size in person, and I'm wondering if the mini size would be too small, since even the small size was pretty narrow.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## JolieS

cucomelon5 said:


> Were you able to see the Gabrielle in the mini size?  I've only seen the small size in person, and I'm wondering if the mini size would be too small, since even the small size was pretty narrow.  Thanks for your help!


I saw the 26cm and the 31cm in person. I like small bags, so the 26 didn't look too small to me. Plus the Gabrielle is a dressy bag, so larger than 31 would look awkward IMO. It all depends on your body frame and what you need to carry in your bag. 
If you email Moynat, a SA will send you a photo of her holding up both versions of the bag, and tell you her height so that you can get an idea of the size. Very useful service.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## cucomelon5

JolieS said:


> I saw the 26cm and the 31cm in person. I like small bags, so the 26 didn't look too small to me. Plus the Gabrielle is a dressy bag, so larger than 31 would look awkward IMO. It all depends on your body frame and what you need to carry in your bag.
> If you email Moynat, a SA will send you a photo of her holding up both versions of the bag, and tell you her height so that you can get an idea of the size. Very useful service.
> Good luck deciding!


Yes, I've seen the 26cm bag in person and it looked like the perfect size.  The mini size is only 20cm, which I think might be a bit too small... Unfortunately, I was told that the mini size is the only size that comes in box leather right now, and I much prefer box leather to carat leather.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> HI Fawnhagh. Yes the Ballerine zip is like the Pauline's.
> What I'm pining for is a Gabrielle box with a croc front panel. This would be a SO. I'm going to try to swing it this year, if Moynat will do it for me. You're right, the Gabrielle is a classic bag. I'm (ahem) mature, so this bag would work for me on some occasions.
> Glad to hear you love your Mini Réjane. I'm crazy about the Petit. The only mini bag I own is Valextra's mini Iside which I wear a lot. It is surprisingly roomy.


Their himalayan crocodile (pardon me if I said wrong, I don't know much about exotic leather) is also to die for! So far I am just content with calf skin - preferably grained as I have two small kids 

I own a lot of mini bags and the 20cm usually works fine for me. However, as the shape of Gabrielle is pretty narrow not sure if it will fit the same amount as Rejane mini......


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> I saw the 26cm and the 31cm in person. I like small bags, so the 26 didn't look too small to me. Plus the Gabrielle is a dressy bag, so larger than 31 would look awkward IMO. It all depends on your body frame and what you need to carry in your bag.
> If you email Moynat, a SA will send you a photo of her holding up both versions of the bag, and tell you her height so that you can get an idea of the size. Very useful service.
> Good luck deciding!


Do you think the 26cm is a good size and not too big? I would like to have the cross body option so only looking into small or mini sizes. I haven't written to Moynat about Gabrielle yet because I am afraid I will purchase one immediately!!


----------



## fawnhagh

cucomelon5 said:


> Yes, I've seen the 26cm bag in person and it looked like the perfect size.  The mini size is only 20cm, which I think might be a bit too small... Unfortunately, I was told that the mini size is the only size that comes in box leather right now, and I much prefer box leather to carat leather.


Do you find the box leather scratches easily? I love the look of it (especially the black box with white stitching!) but afraid it will be too delicate. Actually I was not into Gabrielle at all before I saw the mini size and I guess I just like the proportion of the mini size better


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Their himalayan crocodile (pardon me if I said wrong, I don't know much about exotic leather) is also to die for! So far I am just content with calf skin - preferably grained as I have two small kids
> 
> I own a lot of mini bags and the 20cm usually works fine for me. However, as the shape of Gabrielle is pretty narrow not sure if it will fit the same amount as Rejane mini......


I think the 26 is a really nice size. I'm going to Paris in the spring, and will definitely be spending some quality time at Moynat! Their bags are hard to resist. Some mini bags with a triangular profile like the Iside from Valextra and the Gabrielle really hold enough for me, but I don't carry beyond the basics.
I notice on their Instagram that Moynat are showing a lot more exotic skins in the Réjane, Gabrielle, and Paradis models. So gorgeous, but delicate to wear around young kids.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> I think the 26 is a really nice size. I'm going to Paris in the spring, and will definitely be spending some quality time at Moynat! Their bags are hard to resist. Some mini bags with a triangular profile like the Iside from Valextra and the Gabrielle really hold enough for me, but I don't carry beyond the basics.
> I notice on their Instagram that Moynat are showing a lot more exotic skins in the Réjane, Gabrielle, and Paradis models. So gorgeous, but delicate to wear around young kids.



Yes they do have really nice exotics and their craftsmanship is really impeccable! 

I showed my husband the mini Gabrielle last night and he was not into the buckle (he likes Rejane and Pauline)  So not sure I will go ahead and plan to purchase one, but at the same time I really want to try other Moynat bags than Rejane, sigh!


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Yes they do have really nice exotics and their craftsmanship is really impeccable!
> 
> I showed my husband the mini Gabrielle last night and he was not into the buckle (he likes Rejane and Pauline)  So not sure I will go ahead and plan to purchase one, but at the same time I really want to try other Moynat bags than Rejane, sigh!


Have you considered the Paradis model? There is something about the shape that is very pleasing from the pictures. I haven't looked at it in person, but don't think it has a hands-free option; it has a zipper top, but seems easier to access contents than Pauline or Ballerine. I plan on checking it out. As far as the clasp on the Gabrielle goes, it is a really cool design IMO because you just squeeze with thumb and index to open. Nevertheless understand fully that as it is quite prominent on the front of the bag, if it is not to your taste it would get to be annoying.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Have you considered the Paradis model? There is something about the shape that is very pleasing from the pictures. I haven't looked at it in person, but don't think it has a hands-free option; it has a zipper top, but seems easier to access contents than Pauline or Ballerine. I plan on checking it out. As far as the clasp on the Gabrielle goes, it is a really cool design IMO because you just squeeze with thumb and index to open. Nevertheless understand fully that as it is quite prominent on the front of the bag, if it is not to your taste it would get to be annoying.


I haven't considered Paradis so far because I need a bag with shoulder strap (unfortunately) so I was looking mostly into Pauline. I was not a fan of the zipper pull but maybe it will still be ok (just maybe). 

I did not consider Gabrielle in the beginning but the mini size somehow grabbed my attention and I like the proportion of the clasp and the whole bag. Well, I might still consider it and would love to check it in person. I already own 3 Rejane so really want to explore more of their bag ranges. I still like Pauline and think I will try to check if the zipper will work for me or not


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> I haven't considered Paradis so far because I need a bag with shoulder strap (unfortunately) so I was looking mostly into Pauline. I was not a fan of the zipper pull but maybe it will still be ok (just maybe).
> 
> I did not consider Gabrielle in the beginning but the mini size somehow grabbed my attention and I like the proportion of the clasp and the whole bag. Well, I might still consider it and would love to check it in person. I already own 3 Rejane so really want to explore more of their bag ranges. I still like Pauline and think I will try to check if the zipper will work for me or not



I have a few Moynat bags and the Pauline is by far my least favorite - I really, really hate the zipper.  Not that it's a bad zipper - it's a nice zipper, but it requires two hands to operate and combined with the east/west profile of the bag it makes it an impractical city bag IMO.  

But the Gabrielle is amazing!  It's very light, easy to get into, the strap works cross-body, and it has a nice capacity.  The Paradis is also really beautiful but it's a completely different animal than the others you mention.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> I have a few Moynat bags and the Pauline is by far my least favorite - I really, really hate the zipper.  Not that it's a bad zipper - it's a nice zipper, but it requires two hands to operate and combined with the east/west profile of the bag it makes it an impractical city bag IMO.
> 
> But the Gabrielle is amazing!  It's very light, easy to get into, the strap works cross-body, and it has a nice capacity.  The Paradis is also really beautiful but it's a completely different animal than the others you mention.


Thank you for your feedback on Pauline dear bagnut1! Yes that's also what I am worried about - the impractical zipper on Pauline!! Maybe we should reflect that to Moynat so they can consider changing the design somehow......

I like Gabrielle too! Just a shame that my DH is not sharing my love for it......Really want to try another Moynat bag than Rejane though


----------



## pinklining

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you for your feedback on Pauline dear bagnut1! Yes that's also what I am worried about - the impractical zipper on Pauline!! Maybe we should reflect that to Moynat so they can consider changing the design somehow......
> 
> I like Gabrielle too! Just a shame that my DH is not sharing my love for it......Really want to try another Moynat bag than Rejane though



i've tried the Gabrielle as i too wanted to buy a new moynat bag other than a rejane i had. they are just so well-made! hehe
but my partner felt that it looked too mature on me and i didn't like it too. 
i feel that if you're waffling over whether or not to buy something, could there be a possibility that you didn't love it much and it's better to keep those moolah for something else you absolutely love and discover later.


----------



## bagnut1

How about the Danse?  It's more floppy/casual but still very chic. Love mine and it gets tons of compliments.


----------



## fawnhagh

pinklining said:


> i've tried the Gabrielle as i too wanted to buy a new moynat bag other than a rejane i had. they are just so well-made! hehe
> but my partner felt that it looked too mature on me and i didn't like it too.
> i feel that if you're waffling over whether or not to buy something, could there be a possibility that you didn't love it much and it's better to keep those moolah for something else you absolutely love and discover later.



I think you are absolutely right, I should wait patiently until the bag shows up and makes my heart sing! Hope they will introduce more bags in the future!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> How about the Danse?  It's more floppy/casual but still very chic. Love mine and it gets tons of compliments.



Isn't Danse only made in suede? I personally like more structured bags so I haven't considered it yet. I actually haven't seen it in person! 

Maybe you can share a few photos of yours when you have time? Would love to see how you wear it


----------



## Sourisbrune

Thank you for your conversation about the Pauline, it is wonderful to  read others' opinions.  I'm considering a Rejane or Ballarine, but having a tough time not seeing them in real life prior to purchasing one.  I bought a Limousine, but the straps were too short for short term shoulder carry, so I sent it back.  The leather and workmanship is beautiful!

I guess they recently had a price increase, so now I'm not in an emotional rush to decide on an alternate bag.  I have a bit of time before the next increase.

Do you either of you have a Quattro?  If so, how do you like it?  I was thinking about dipping my toe in Moynat waters with one.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your conversation about the Pauline, it is wonderful to  read others' opinions.  I'm considering a Rejane or Ballarine, but having a tough time not seeing them in real life prior to purchasing one.  I bought a Limousine, but the straps were too short for short term shoulder carry, so I sent it back.  The leather and workmanship is beautiful!
> 
> I guess they recently had a price increase, so now I'm not in an emotional rush to decide on an alternate bag.  I have a bit of time before the next increase.
> 
> Do you either of you have a Quattro?  If so, how do you like it?  I was thinking about dipping my toe in Moynat waters with one.


The quattro is a fabulous bag - having the option of comfortable handheld and shoulder carrying is so great and they are lightweight.  And the reversible leather version gives many options.  I usually carry a fairly large (~35 cm) handbag but on some days I have "overflow" - and it almost always goes into a quattro.


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Isn't Danse only made in suede? I personally like more structured bags so I haven't considered it yet. I actually haven't seen it in person!
> 
> Maybe you can share a few photos of yours when you have time? Would love to see how you wear it


When the Dance was introduced there was a smooth leather version, I'm not sure if it is still current.  Will try to take a snap next time I break mine out (unfortunately winter isn't the best time for the nubuck leather).


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The quattro is a fabulous bag - having the option of comfortable handheld and shoulder carrying is so great and they are lightweight.  And the reversible leather version gives many options.  I usually carry a fairly large (~35 cm) handbag but on some days I have "overflow" - and it almost always goes into a quattro.



Thank you for the info.  I think I'll start with that, then get a Rejane.  
I'm excited about  this "hidden jewel" handbag company.  Their bags aren't trendy and they are not seen everywhere.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> When the Dance was introduced there was a smooth leather version, I'm not sure if it is still current.  Will try to take a snap next time I break mine out (unfortunately winter isn't the best time for the nubuck leather).


Yes winter sucks for many nice bags  I will be looking forward to your photos!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for the info.  I think I'll start with that, then get a Rejane.
> I'm excited about  this "hidden jewel" handbag company.  Their bags aren't trendy and they are not seen everywhere.


Yes that's why I love Moynat so much! So classic, elegant and yet understated! I always carry it when I don't feel like throwing logo on people's face and I always get compliments from people and asking which brand it is 

Rejane is really a nice bag, the only trouble is to choose from so many gorgeous colors lol!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Yes that's why I love Moynat so much! So classic, elegant and yet understated! I always carry it when I don't feel like throwing logo on people's face and I always get compliments from people and asking which brand it is
> 
> Rejane is really a nice bag, the only trouble is to choose from so many gorgeous colors lol!



Ahhhhh yes,...you understand my dilemma.  I know I want black, chili and taupe.  The taupe may change to the Rejane saddle bag.  I just bought a Chanel Jumbo and I've been spoiled by the back pocket.  A pocket in the back (for parking slips or a little cash) would put the Rejane over the top!
The SA I've been working with said I would probably prefer the Rejane to the Pauline.  As stated earlier, that east-west design makes the zipper a little awkward.
Which designs do you have?


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> Ahhhhh yes,...you understand my dilemma.  I know I want black, chili and taupe.  The taupe may change to the Rejane saddle bag.  I just bought a Chanel Jumbo and I've been spoiled by the back pocket.  A pocket in the back (for parking slips or a little cash) would put the Rejane over the top!
> The SA I've been working with said I would probably prefer the Rejane to the Pauline.  As stated earlier, that east-west design makes the zipper a little awkward.
> Which designs do you have?



That's true, the little pocket on the back makes Chanel classics very easy to use, and the turnlock too. But it is very iconic and everyone can immediately see it's a 'Chanel' [emoji28]

I only own Rejane from Moynat, one petite and two minis as I tend to use mini bags around my kids. I really want to explore more but not sure yet which one to go for next time. Still thinking!! 

Hope you get the bag you want and please share once you receive it[emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## bagnut1

There is also the Pauline Haut which is currently being rested but hopefully will come back. It's a great style and very different from rejane and east west Pauline.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> There is also the Pauline Haut which is currently being rested but hopefully will come back. It's a great style and very different from rejane and east west Pauline.



Is that the tall Pauline?
I saw a photo.


----------



## bagnut1

Has anyone dealt with a Moynat reseller?  I am looking to sell/consign a bag and my usual source isn't buying Moynat yet.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Has anyone dealt with a Moynat reseller?  I am looking to sell/consign a bag and my usual source isn't buying Moynat yet.



I think you'll have to sell through eBay or a local consignment shop.
Which bag are you trying to sell?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I think you'll have to sell through eBay or a local consignment shop.
> Which bag are you trying to sell?


Pauline - as discussed here the zipper doesn't really work for me or the short height.  I have to ditch my relatively little bag organizer (fourbi small size) to use it.  I really dislike selling expensive bags on eBay - I have had good luck with Prada and similar but just don't want the risk of selling more expensive bags.  Perhaps I will leave it on my closet shelf until the brand catches on a bit more in the U.S.  (NYC store is less than a year old, and a trunk show just opened in L.A. at Barneys)


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Pauline - as discussed here the zipper doesn't really work for me or the short height.  I have to ditch my relatively little bag organizer (fourbi small size) to use it.  I really dislike selling expensive bags on eBay - I have had good luck with Prada and similar but just don't want the risk of selling more expensive bags.  Perhaps I will leave it on my closet shelf until the brand catches on a bit more in the U.S.  (NYC store is less than a year old, and a trunk show just opened in L.A. at Barneys)



Such a shame that it does not work out......maybe we should reflect the zipper issue to Moynat and see if they will do anything to improve the bag? It's such a beautiful bag!!! If not the zipper I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Hope you find out what to do with your Pauline. Moynat is not known yet but with the quality I'm sure it's gonna grow big.


----------



## asterificious

My travel companion, mambo passport case [emoji133]


----------



## CathyQ

thank you ladies for all the info! Finally jumped on the bandwagon and got my very first moynat bag. Couldn't be happier! I'm already planning my next purchase from the brand. lol


----------



## lulilu

Fresh from the runway:


----------



## fawnhagh

lulilu said:


> Fresh from the runway:
> 
> View attachment 3624912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624913



I saw a lot of pictures from Instagram and am looking forward to their new collection for sure!! 

The little trunk and the Gabrielle clutch look so pretty - and think there might be new leather type for mini Gabrielle?


----------



## hedgwin99

I love this special edition for the new store in Japan [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> I saw a lot of pictures from Instagram and am looking forward to their new collection for sure!!
> 
> The little trunk and the Gabrielle clutch look so pretty - and think there might be new leather type for mini Gabrielle?



I saw a couple pictures on Instagram as well. Looks like the Gabrielle might finally be made in the pebbled leather. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Also, does anyone know the retail on the Gabrielle? [emoji253]


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> I saw a couple pictures on Instagram as well. Looks like the Gabrielle might finally be made in the pebbled leather. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Also, does anyone know the retail on the Gabrielle? [emoji253]



I only know the price in GBP:

Mini Gabrielle (box) - 3460 GBP
PM Gabrielle (carat calf) - 2620 GBP


----------



## fawnhagh

Hello!
Does anyone own a box calf bag from Moynat? I'm considering the mini Gabrielle and the black box leather is really getting me [emoji23][emoji23]

I usually only buy graines leather as I'm afraid of scratches plus two small kids around all the time. But the shine of the box suits this model so well in my opinion...

Would love any feedback and experience sharing. Thanks!!


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone own a box calf bag from Moynat? I'm considering the mini Gabrielle and the black box leather is really getting me [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I usually only buy graines leather as I'm afraid of scratches plus two small kids around all the time. But the shine of the box suits this model so well in my opinion...
> 
> Would love any feedback and experience sharing. Thanks!!



Well, I would say if you stop being afraid of scratches and don't plan on letting your kids anywhere near the bag then go for it.    Seriously, box is awesome but it marks easily (which over time becomes less noticeable as the patina develops).  But those first few are annoying.  Fingernails scratch it, so does the edge of your seat in the restaurant,  and so on....


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> I only know the price in GBP:
> 
> Mini Gabrielle (box) - 3460 GBP
> PM Gabrielle (carat calf) - 2620 GBP



Thank you!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Well, I would say if you stop being afraid of scratches and don't plan on letting your kids anywhere near the bag then go for it.    Seriously, box is awesome but it marks easily (which over time becomes less noticeable as the patina develops).  But those first few are annoying.  Fingernails scratch it, so does the edge of your seat in the restaurant,  and so on....



Dear bagnut1, thank you for always being my first help! Oops maybe I should just stick to carat calf then...but the box is so gorgeous!! Maybe in 10 years when my girls get older, lol!

I am gradually drawn to gabrielle now, am really tempting to get a mini.

Do you own Gabrielle as well? If so do you like it?

Thanks again


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Dear bagnut1, thank you for always being my first help! Oops maybe I should just stick to carat calf then...but the box is so gorgeous!! Maybe in 10 years when my girls get older, lol!
> 
> I am gradually drawn to gabrielle now, am really tempting to get a mini.
> 
> Do you own Gabrielle as well? If so do you like it?
> 
> Thanks again


You are so sweet fawnhagh!  I have the larger size Gabrielle and really love it.  It's super light and very easy to get into.  The leather is stamped and is similar to H epsom or Prada's indestructible version.  I haven't braved the rain with it but I think it would probably be fine.  And they are coming out with such yummy new colors!!!!!  (Also the bags in box are rather more $$$ than the other leathers.)


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> You are so sweet fawnhagh!  I have the larger size Gabrielle and really love it.  It's super light and very easy to get into.  The leather is stamped and is similar to H epsom or Prada's indestructible version.  I haven't braved the rain with it but I think it would probably be fine.  And they are coming out with such yummy new colors!!!!!  (Also the bags in box are rather more $$$ than the other leathers.)



Thank you again for always being so helpful, really appreciated 

I had my mini Rejane in carat calf caught in the rain once (not heavy rain though) and it was totally fine afterwards (phew!) And I really like how structured it looks like, think I will soon get a mini Gabrielle  May I ask which color did you get? Is yours a PM? If not a big trouble do you mind sharing yours when you have time? I want a black one but if there are new colors coming I would love to see them before making my decision! Do you have any idea when the new collection will launch? My SA unfortunately does not work in Moynat anymore so I don't get much information anymore


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you again for always being so helpful, really appreciated
> 
> I had my mini Rejane in carat calf caught in the rain once (not heavy rain though) and it was totally fine afterwards (phew!) And I really like how structured it looks like, think I will soon get a mini Gabrielle  May I ask which color did you get? Is yours a PM? If not a big trouble do you mind sharing yours when you have time? I want a black one but if there are new colors coming I would love to see them before making my decision! Do you have any idea when the new collection will launch? My SA unfortunately does not work in Moynat anymore so I don't get much information anymore


From Moynat's tumblr - mine is the same as the MM on the right.  Love the pink too!  I also find it so interesting how different the bag looks in two-tone vs. one color.  As far as new colors go, I think you can just email the boutique and they can tell you about expected stock.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> From Moynat's tumblr - mine is the same as the MM on the right.  Love the pink too!  I also find it so interesting how different the bag looks in two-tone vs. one color.  As far as new colors go, I think you can just email the boutique and they can tell you about expected stock.
> View attachment 3629434



Dear bagnut1,

It's a beautiful combo you have!! Looks very elegant and feminine [emoji7] Is it the combo with parme? For myself I'm interested in the black as none of my Moynat bags is black. 

I'll try to ask again the new colors (I did but did not get the answer, maybe she overlooked it). Right now the saint honoré store has only purple and fuschia (also very nice colors)!


----------



## galex101404

I found this picture on Instagram from PFW. Can anyone confirm if the turquoise Gabrielle is in the new leather? When I zoom in, it looks like the pebbled leather used on Pauline and rejane, but that could just be my eyes deceiving me as I've been hoping moynat would make this style in pebbled leather [emoji4] if anyone has an intel I'd greatly appreciate it [emoji177]

View attachment 3630183


----------



## bagnut1

I agree that the green one does look like the taurillon leather. Also interesting is that the 2 bags in the front are shoulder versions, and it looks like the green one has seams on the inside like a Kelly retourne.  Which means it's a slouchy bag if it's the taurillon leather. Oh dear. I feel my wallet lightening........


----------



## fawnhagh

I saw a close up photo on the green Gabrielle and I'm also pretty positive it is taurillon leather. It gives a much more casual and relaxing vibe compared to carat calf in my opinion. 

Saw also some cute tote bags (the shape is slightly more square), looking toward to seeing the new collection in store!!


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

I just visited Moynat London store last weekend and I took a Gabrielle PM home with me! There were quite some Gabrielle in store and they are all gorgeous! I was aiming to get a mini but the mini was sold the day before and I fell in love with the PM size! Even it is quite comparable with Rejane PM but due to the shape it looks more 'slim'.

The SA said it is the only one in London and sold out in all the stores in Paris...I had to take it home with me lol!

The color is cinema, light grey but with a blue undertone so under some lights it looks like light blue 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just visited Moynat London store last weekend and I took a Gabrielle PM home with me! There were quite some Gabrielle in store and they are all gorgeous! I was aiming to get a mini but the mini was sold the day before and I fell in love with the PM size! Even it is quite comparable with Rejane PM but due to the shape it looks more 'slim'.
> 
> The SA said it is the only one in London and sold out in all the stores in Paris...I had to take it home with me lol!
> 
> The color is cinema, light grey but with a blue undertone so under some lights it looks like light blue
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3641298
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641304


You got the Gabrielle that you've been thinking about, and she is a beauty! Fabulous colour!! Congrats!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> You got the Gabrielle that you've been thinking about, and she is a beauty! Fabulous colour!! Congrats!!!



Thank you dear JolieS! I think Gabrielle is really pretty in real life. I didn't like the PM size when they introduced it but it is truly an amazing bag - structured, elegant and classic! The more I look at it the more I fall in love [emoji173]️

I'm happy that I grabbed it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear JolieS! I think Gabrielle is really pretty in real life. I didn't like the PM size when they introduced it but it is truly an amazing bag - structured, elegant and classic! The more I look at it the more I fall in love [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm happy that I grabbed it [emoji7][emoji7]


Yes, I remember you were worried that it would look too "mature" on you, but in the lovely, soft colours it is no such thing. Enjoy!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Yes, I remember you were worried that it would look too "mature" on you, but in the lovely, soft colours it is no such thing. Enjoy!



I'm surprised how the color can change the whole look - like you said the soft color makes the bag less mature. 

Still very very happy about my new Gabrielle [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

bagnut1 said:


> From Moynat's tumblr - mine is the same as the MM on the right.  Love the pink too!  I also find it so interesting how different the bag looks in two-tone vs. one color.  As far as new colors go, I think you can just email the boutique and they can tell you about expected stock.
> View attachment 3629434


looks like the valextra iside bag.


----------



## JolieS

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> looks like the valextra iside bag.


Different enough to get at least one of each!  To compare: Both are very easy open; the handle on the Iside is a bit flatter (less rolled); the Gabrielle has a half-moon shape piece on the front side, while the Iside is solid; the strap on the Gabrielle attaches to rings on either side of the handle, while the Iside's strap attaches to the sides of the bag with very cool fasteners that blend into the design of the bag; both are box-y bags, but the Iside has a more triangular profile and a slightly wider bottom. I love both.


----------



## treees

Does anyone have experience place order from NYC store? 
I ordered one bag this week , and the shipping fee is 25$. The lady said they can't provide me the tracking number, but only they can track for me.I find that quite odd, since every department store and boutiques always happy to give you the tracking number.
Please let me know what do you think.
Thx


----------



## lovetheduns

treees said:


> Does anyone have experience place order from NYC store?
> I ordered one bag this week , and the shipping fee is 25$. The lady said they can't provide me the tracking number, but only they can track for me.I find that quite odd, since every department store and boutiques always happy to give you the tracking number.
> Please let me know what do you think.
> Thx



I have shipped from the NYC store (small item a passport holder and a pouch). I don't believe I got a tracking number. They did keep me updated on when the item was being delivered.

I also shipped directly from Paris (the Jardiniere cabas in White Snow) and didn't receive a tracking number either.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

JolieS said:


> Different enough to get at least one of each!  To compare: Both are very easy open; the handle on the Iside is a bit flatter (less rolled); the Gabrielle has a half-moon shape piece on the front side, while the Iside is solid; the strap on the Gabrielle attaches to rings on either side of the handle, while the Iside's strap attaches to the sides of the bag with very cool fasteners that blend into the design of the bag; both are box-y bags, but the Iside has a more triangular profile and a slightly wider bottom. I love both.


I want the Iside-I tried it on in Italy at one point and fell in love.  I'm digging the smaller style.  Moynat is nice but I think their Reyjane's profile is prettier than the Gabrielle.  Do you have both?


----------



## JolieS

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I want the Iside-I tried it on in Italy at one point and fell in love.  I'm digging the smaller style.  Moynat is nice but I think their Reyjane's profile is prettier than the Gabrielle.  Do you have both?


I have a petit Réjane which I love, and a Valextra mini Iside that I adore. Am hoping to buy a Gabrielle this spring. *Fawnhagh* has both the Réjane and Gabrielle.


----------



## fawnhagh

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I want the Iside-I tried it on in Italy at one point and fell in love.  I'm digging the smaller style.  Moynat is nice but I think their Reyjane's profile is prettier than the Gabrielle.  Do you have both?





JolieS said:


> I have a petit Réjane which I love, and a Valextra mini Iside that I adore. Am hoping to buy a Gabrielle this spring. *Fawnhagh* has both the Réjane and Gabrielle.



Yes I have both petite Rejane and Petite Gabrielle  In my opinion Rejane is the most representative Moynat bag and it just looks good in all colors, sizes and leather types. However, I was not into Gabrielle at all in the beginning until I see the mini size. I was planning to get mini Gabrielle in London but the mini was sold the day before I went so there was no mini left. When I saw the petite Gabrielle in person I totally fell in love! The size is perfect and so lightweight (Rejane is heavier if in Taurillon leather). So I got the light grey one (ciment) which I love so so much!

For me Gabrielle you need to pick the right color that works for you, but it is a bag that looks much better when you see and try in person


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

JolieS said:


> I have a petit Réjane which I love, and a Valextra mini Iside that I adore. Am hoping to buy a Gabrielle this spring. *Fawnhagh* has both the Réjane and Gabrielle.


I'd love to see a pic of your Mini Iside and Petit Rejane


----------



## treees

lovetheduns said:


> I have shipped from the NYC store (small item a passport holder and a pouch). I don't believe I got a tracking number. They did keep me updated on when the item was being delivered.
> 
> I also shipped directly from Paris (the Jardiniere cabas in White Snow) and didn't receive a tracking number either.


Thank you so much for the info.  
When I ordered from Paris, they provide the tracking number, and DHL is great!
When the NYC store didn't provide me the tracking number I feel a little unusual, but guess what, I get the tracking number from my UPS account.


----------



## Phees

Dose anyone knows the mini rejane how much in Paris store now?


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Dose anyone knows the mini rejane how much in Paris store now?



When I purchased them last year taurillon gex leather was 3300 euro and carat calfskin was 3500 euro. Not sure if there has been any price increase though......


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> When I purchased them last year taurillon gex leather was 3300 euro and carat calfskin was 3500 euro. Not sure if there has been any price increase though......


Thank you, thinking should I get a black mini rejane) I've got a petite rejane but sometime on casual seems petite a little too big and formal?!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Thank you, thinking should I get a black mini rejane) I've got a petite rejane but sometime on casual seems petite a little too big and formal?!!!



Hmmm my petite Rejane is red (madder) and i do wear it with casual outfit. But I do agree petite Rejane is actually a bit boxy and heavy (if in taurillon leather). Carat is much more light weight [emoji4]


----------



## bagnut1

I have a petite R and use it as dress up weekend bag. I used to bring out Chanel WOC but need to carry too much for it to go from day to evening (sunnies, etc.). I think the mini would be too small for me but I am also a big bag gal for weekdays so small bags with handles feel especially tiny to me.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> I have a petite R and use it as dress up weekend bag. I used to bring out Chanel WOC but need to carry too much for it to go from day to evening (sunnies, etc.). I think the mini would be too small for me but I am also a big bag gal for weekdays so small bags with handles feel especially tiny to me.


Mini Rejane is really small, I can only fit in my card case, phone and a lipstick and maybe a compact foundation and that's about all. It is extremely cute though, I really love mine and during the weekends cards and phone are all I need


----------



## Phees

fawnhagh said:


> Hmmm my petite Rejane is red (madder) and i do wear it with casual outfit. But I do agree petite Rejane is actually a bit boxy and heavy (if in taurillon leather). Carat is much more light weight [emoji4]


Never seen with Carat and no photos on their website too, is it easy to scratch or anything different to T. gex? Can I have a photo please if not too bothering


----------



## bagnut1

Phees said:


> Never seen with Carat and no photos on their website too, is it easy to scratch or anything different to T. gex? Can I have a photo please if not too bothering



Carat is the stamped leather (look at the Gabrielle for pics). It is lighter than gex and seems really durable ( similar to H epsom and the Prada stamped leather that is totally indestructible).


----------



## fawnhagh

Phees said:


> Never seen with Carat and no photos on their website too, is it easy to scratch or anything different to T. gex? Can I have a photo please if not too bothering





bagnut1 said:


> Carat is the stamped leather (look at the Gabrielle for pics). It is lighter than gex and seems really durable ( similar to H epsom and the Prada stamped leather that is totally indestructible).



Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls 

I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

fawnhagh said:


> Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3661022


the grain of Taurillon is gorgeous


----------



## Phees

bagnut1 said:


> Carat is the stamped leather (look at the Gabrielle for pics). It is lighter than gex and seems really durable ( similar to H epsom and the Prada stamped leather that is totally indestructible).





fawnhagh said:


> Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3661022


Thank you!! This is very helpful information


----------



## fawnhagh

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> the grain of Taurillon is gorgeous



Yes indeed......I really love the leather quality of Moynat [emoji173]️


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3661022



Fawnhagh your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Fawnhagh your collection is gorgeous!



Thank you my dear! I'm planning 'maybe' to add a mini Gabrielle later this year [emoji12] If there is any chance I'd love to see your Moynat family too [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm always shy about contacting luxury stores to ask prices...

Do any of you know the UK or EU prices of Petite Pauline in Taurillion Gex leather and Petite Pauline in Crocodilian?

Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you my dear! I'm planning 'maybe' to add a mini Gabrielle later this year [emoji12] If there is any chance I'd love to see your Moynat family too [emoji4][emoji4]



Well I'm a bit shy about reveals and such (mostly because everyone will see how accurate my username is). 

Will take some family snaps before too long.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Well I'm a bit shy about reveals and such (mostly because everyone will see how accurate my username is).
> 
> Will take some family snaps before too long.



Oh dear that sounds very exciting - I will be so looking forward to your photos


----------



## galex101404

Has anyone seen the Moynat Gabrielle in Taurillion leather in stores? If so, do you mind sharing the colors you saw and retail? This bag is quickly moving to the top of my wishlist! [emoji177] thanks in advance for your help! [emoji253] any enabling pictures are welcomed [emoji6]


----------



## GrRoxy

I couldnt find much info on it, out of curiosity, how well does moynat keep its value? I cant find many, pretty much none of them on second hand sites so I cant really tell. Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

fawnhagh said:


> Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3661022


I just had to stop and say how beautiful this picture is! The bags and the colors are stunning!


----------



## PJW5813

I don't know how well Moynat keeps its value but I fear it would not be particularly well for several reasons:
it is revived brand; it is not widely known, so the demand is much less; the level of production to date is much smaller than similar luxury brands; there is not much on the preloved market for sellers to gauge value.
Most buyers are purchasing a quality product with the intention of holding for decades.
Probably the only bags where the possibility of early reselling with out loss would be Hermes: Birkin, Kelly, Constance.
The same bags resold after some years might recoup the original cost or be greater.


----------



## GrRoxy

PJW5813 said:


> I don't know how well Moynat keeps its value but I fear it would not be particularly well for several reasons:
> it is revived brand; it is not widely known, so the demand is much less; the level of production to date is much smaller than similar luxury brands; there is not much on the preloved market for sellers to gauge value.
> Most buyers are purchasing a quality product with the intention of holding for decades.
> Probably the only bags where the possibility of early reselling with out loss would be Hermes: Birkin, Kelly, Constance.
> The same bags resold after some years might recoup the original cost or be greater.



Thank you very much! Thats what I suspected. I see some similarities between moynat and hermes, thats why I was curious!


----------



## fawnhagh

Hobbsy said:


> I just had to stop and say how beautiful this picture is! The bags and the colors are stunning!



Thank you dear Hobbsy!! I'm happy with my Moynat collection but can't promise getting more [emoji317] The craftsmanship and quality really is impeccable!


----------



## eiiv

Hi Ladies, I wanted to ask if any of you had recently emailed Moynat. Just very recently I sent in my enquiry, but I noticed the response time is slower than before (or am I being too impatient?). And the staff who responded didn't really answer directly to what I was asking. I'm really missing Ms Claire whom I corresponded with previously. She was very helpful and responded to whatever questions I had. It felt to me like the customer service (at least via email) kinda dropped. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> Hi Ladies, I wanted to ask if any of you had recently emailed Moynat. Just very recently I sent in my enquiry, but I noticed the response time is slower than before (or am I being too impatient?). And the staff who responded didn't really answer directly to what I was asking. I'm really missing Ms Claire whom I corresponded with previously. She was very helpful and responded to whatever questions I had. It felt to me like the customer service (at least via email) kinda dropped.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?



Hi eiiv,

Yes I totally understand what you mean! I also wrote to Moynat about 2.5 month ago and I didn't receive any reply after many days and the person who replied didn't really answer what I asked......Claire was always very fast and helpful but unfortunately she has moved back to the U.S (I didn't know she was from the states!) This time I purchased my Gabrielle from London boutique instead [emoji17]

It's kind of sad but I really miss Claire and her prompt and helpful assistance. I am not sure I will purchase from Paris in the future if the customer service doesn't improve, such a shame!


----------



## eiiv

fawnhagh said:


> Hi eiiv,
> 
> Yes I totally understand what you mean! I also wrote to Moynat about 2.5 month ago and I didn't receive any reply after many days and the person who replied didn't really answer what I asked......Claire was always very fast and helpful but unfortunately she has moved back to the U.S (I didn't know she was from the states!) This time I purchased my Gabrielle from London boutique instead [emoji17]
> 
> It's kind of sad but I really miss Claire and her prompt and helpful assistance. I am not sure I will purchase from Paris in the future if the customer service doesn't improve, such a shame!


She's not there anymore??    Such a pity. Still, even if it wasn't Claire who was replying, I thought we could still expect to receive a similar level of service from the other Moynat staff too. Now I feel more disappointed than ever. Claire definitely set a high standard. I was thinking of getting a limousine, but I think I will probably reconsider now.


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> She's not there anymore??    Such a pity. Still, even if it wasn't Claire who was replying, I thought we could still expect to receive a similar level of service from the other Moynat staff too. Now I feel more disappointed than ever. Claire definitely set a high standard. I was thinking of getting a limousine, but I think I will probably reconsider now.



Claire has definitely been the best sales associate I have worked with and such a shame she's not there anymore. However, I think the issue might not be the level of service but more the expansion of the brand and also not many French people are so comfortable with speaking or writing in English? They have opened many stores last year and going to open a few more this year so maybe the staff are also under pressure. Just my guesses though...I still love the brand but hoping it doesn't lose the quality and the good customer service Moynat has always been proud to offer.


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm not sure which Moynat store you girls are talking about, In case it is the London store I thought I'd chip in: 
I emailed Moynat in London in the late evening of 11th April, I received a detailed reply by midday 12th from Fawzi. We then emailed back and forth with 2-3 hour intervals during 12th April. IOW extremely good and swift customer service!


----------



## fawnhagh

Fancyfree said:


> I'm not sure which Moynat store you girls are talking about, In case it is the London store I thought I'd chip in:
> I emailed Moynat in London in the late evening of 11th April, I received a detailed reply by midday 12th from Fawzi. We then emailed back and forth with 2-3 hour intervals during 12th April. IOW extremely good and swift customer service!



Hi Fancyfree, 

It's the maison de vente (the mothership store in Paris) we were discussing. They take all international queries through mails and previously there has been a fantastic SA who is now no longer working in Moynat. 

I agree the mount street store is fantastic, I've been there quite a few times and got my Gabrielle there in march this year. They also sent my Rejane back to Paris for repair even I didn't buy the bag there [emoji4] Just the mothership store has the best stock as they are so close to the atelier [emoji18]


----------



## Lulumelon

Yes, I would agree that the email response is slower...a week for me, and didn't answer my question about current pricing. Claire was superb when she was there, by email and in person at the flagship store. Anybody here know the current pricing of a mini 20cm Gabrielle in carat calf in Paris and in London? Will be going to London in the fall...and maybe chunnel it back to Paris


----------



## fawnhagh

Lulumelon said:


> Yes, I would agree that the email response is slower...a week for me, and didn't answer my question about current pricing. Claire was superb when she was there, by email and in person at the flagship store. Anybody here know the current pricing of a mini 20cm Gabrielle in carat calf in Paris and in London? Will be going to London in the fall...and maybe chunnel it back to Paris



As I know the Gabrielle 20 cm in carat is around £2800. But I purchased my Gabrielle pm back in March and it was £2620 (not sure why 20 cm is more expensive than 26cm?) 

Moynat in Mount street London is a nice boutique. Friendly sales associates and beautiful neighborhood. I'd recommend it! If you need an SA I can pm you mine [emoji4] But in general all of them are extremely helpful and very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

Moynat is on my wishlist. I want something French and sturdy.


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> Hi Phees! Indeed carat calf skin is like epsom from hermes just like dear bagnut1 mentioned, light weight and scratch resistant, I personally like it a lot as I am a mom to two small girls
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any help but I am posting a photo of my little Moynat family so you hopefully can see difference between Taurillon and Carat - the madder and emerald are in Taurillon and the Parme and Ciment Gabrielle are in Carat calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3661022



Hi Fawnhagh, your Moynat collection is gorgeous, I am in love with all of them! It must be hard for you to choose which to use. Do you have a favorite?

I tried searching the thread, but I couldn't find any pictures of what the mini vs PM holds.

I'm in the market for possibly a PM or mini Gabrielle in the taurillon leather (if they get released soon) or a rejane.

If you have some time, do you mind posting what fits in the mini vs the PM size? Thanks very much for all of your help! [emoji253]


----------



## lovetheduns

I thought I would share my recent purchase in Paris at Moynat.

I have a few Moynat items - the original Cabas Initial bag in Sepia, the Jardiniere bag in snow grey, the quatro initial bag in the bright navy blue, a pouch in the black initial, and a passport envelope in a lovely pink. But I really was looking for a leather bag - although I think love the Pauline and Rejane - the bags are just a little too structured and formal for me. Someone way back in this thread had posted the Limousine and I really loved how there was a shape more defined than say Hermes' Victoria bag. 

Prior to my trip I sent a note to Paris to ask the colors and availability of the Limousine and they sent me a note basically telling me the colors available throughout Paris including Le Bon Marche, Galeries, Lafayette, etc. 

I ALMOST forgot to check in on the bags since well - I ended up buy a new Garden Party and a Barenia Halzan as well as a tote from Le Faure Page. My favorite color sent by Moynat was the Parme. I loved how it is both lavender and almost a grige gray color that I feel I could wear year round. On a free day (while I was trying to find a box to ship home an Hermes box) I walked into Le Bon Marche and saw this Parme Limousine still available. I instantly bought it since it was still there (I noticed a very pretty blue Limousine had sold out from Galeries Lafayette).

2900 euro without the tax refund and what I love in comparison to Hermes is that it is fully lined in goat whereas the Victoria is canvas lined. I also love that this bag has little unique details like the locking mechanism. I also love the leather seems a less smooshy than my Hermes clemence bags. I didn't think to get the tag heat stamped next time I am in NY or Paris I think I will bring it back with me to have my initials stamped.

At the FSH Hermes store I saw this twilly that matched the Limousine wonderfully.


----------



## lulilu

lovetheduns said:


> I thought I would share my recent purchase in Paris at Moynat.
> 
> I have a few Moynat items - the original Cabas Initial bag in Sepia, the Jardiniere bag in snow grey, the quatro initial bag in the bright navy blue, a pouch in the black initial, and a passport envelope in a lovely pink. But I really was looking for a leather bag - although I think love the Pauline and Rejane - the bags are just a little too structured and formal for me. Someone way back in this thread had posted the Limousine and I really loved how there was a shape more defined than say Hermes' Victoria bag.
> 
> Prior to my trip I sent a note to Paris to ask the colors and availability of the Limousine and they sent me a note basically telling me the colors available throughout Paris including Le Bon Marche, Galeries, Lafayette, etc.
> 
> I ALMOST forgot to check in on the bags since well - I ended up buy a new Garden Party and a Barenia Halzan as well as a tote from Le Faure Page. My favorite color sent by Moynat was the Parme. I loved how it is both lavender and almost a grige gray color that I feel I could wear year round. On a free day (while I was trying to find a box to ship home an Hermes box) I walked into Le Bon Marche and saw this Parme Limousine still available. I instantly bought it since it was still there (I noticed a very pretty blue Limousine had sold out from Galeries Lafayette).
> 
> 2900 euro without the tax refund and what I love in comparison to Hermes is that it is fully lined in goat whereas the Victoria is canvas lined. I also love that this bag has little unique details like the locking mechanism. I also love the leather seems a less smooshy than my Hermes clemence bags. I didn't think to get the tag heat stamped next time I am in NY or Paris I think I will bring it back with me to have my initials stamped.
> 
> At the FSH Hermes store I saw this twilly that matched the Limousine wonderfully.
> 
> View attachment 3707559



Thanks for sharing your story and photo.  I love this bag.  (I am a big Victoria fan and was interested in your comparison.)  What was the price difference between NY and Paris?  Did you have a good savings after the VAT refund?  TIA


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> Hi Fawnhagh, your Moynat collection is gorgeous, I am in love with all of them! It must be hard for you to choose which to use. Do you have a favorite?
> 
> I tried searching the thread, but I couldn't find any pictures of what the mini vs PM holds.
> 
> I'm in the market for possibly a PM or mini Gabrielle in the taurillon leather (if they get released soon) or a rejane.
> 
> If you have some time, do you mind posting what fits in the mini vs the PM size? Thanks very much for all of your help! [emoji253]



Hi! 

Thank you!! I actually use my mini Rejane the most (as a mom I need to have hands free so the mini bags are my favorite). Mini Rejane doesn't fit much, i think it's comparable with a small boy bag from Chanel where PM fits a lot more (but taurillon is heavier than carat). 

I haven't had a chance to use my Gabrielle yet but I'm also eyeing the taurillon version when it's available. 

I'll find time to show you what fits in each bag, but it might take me some days though [emoji18]


----------



## lovetheduns

lulilu said:


> Thanks for sharing your story and photo.  I love this bag.  (I am a big Victoria fan and was interested in your comparison.)  What was the price difference between NY and Paris?  Did you have a good savings after the VAT refund?  TIA



Hi @lulilu I do not know the prices in NYC, but if I recall prices are quite higher in NYC. I only say this because when I purchased the Jardiniere from Paris via the mail I remember it being cheaper.

I paid 2900 euro for the Limousine in Paris. My detaxe amount to be refunded via my credit card is 348 euro. The detaxe at Le Bon Marche was 12% versus the 10% for Hermes. So my total price paid will be 2552 euro.

In USD my original purchase with the exchange rate was $3,159.23 and with the tax refund my total price in USD will be $2780.12 if I use the same exchange rate. So basically I saved almost $380.00. So I am assuming if the price in NYC is less than 2780 then you are getting a deal in Paris.


----------



## bagnut1

lovetheduns said:


> I thought I would share my recent purchase in Paris at Moynat.
> 
> I have a few Moynat items - the original Cabas Initial bag in Sepia, the Jardiniere bag in snow grey, the quatro initial bag in the bright navy blue, a pouch in the black initial, and a passport envelope in a lovely pink. But I really was looking for a leather bag - although I think love the Pauline and Rejane - the bags are just a little too structured and formal for me. Someone way back in this thread had posted the Limousine and I really loved how there was a shape more defined than say Hermes' Victoria bag.
> 
> Prior to my trip I sent a note to Paris to ask the colors and availability of the Limousine and they sent me a note basically telling me the colors available throughout Paris including Le Bon Marche, Galeries, Lafayette, etc.
> 
> I ALMOST forgot to check in on the bags since well - I ended up buy a new Garden Party and a Barenia Halzan as well as a tote from Le Faure Page. My favorite color sent by Moynat was the Parme. I loved how it is both lavender and almost a grige gray color that I feel I could wear year round. On a free day (while I was trying to find a box to ship home an Hermes box) I walked into Le Bon Marche and saw this Parme Limousine still available. I instantly bought it since it was still there (I noticed a very pretty blue Limousine had sold out from Galeries Lafayette).
> 
> 2900 euro without the tax refund and what I love in comparison to Hermes is that it is fully lined in goat whereas the Victoria is canvas lined. I also love that this bag has little unique details like the locking mechanism. I also love the leather seems a less smooshy than my Hermes clemence bags. I didn't think to get the tag heat stamped next time I am in NY or Paris I think I will bring it back with me to have my initials stamped.
> 
> At the FSH Hermes store I saw this twilly that matched the Limousine wonderfully.
> 
> View attachment 3707559


Congrats - that is a beautiful bag!


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you!! I actually use my mini Rejane the most (as a mom I need to have hands free so the mini bags are my favorite). Mini Rejane doesn't fit much, i think it's comparable with a small boy bag from Chanel where PM fits a lot more (but taurillon is heavier than carat).
> 
> I haven't had a chance to use my Gabrielle yet but I'm also eyeing the taurillon version when it's available.
> 
> I'll find time to show you what fits in each bag, but it might take me some days though [emoji18]



Hi, thanks so much for your feedback! I really appreciate it. [emoji171] if you wouldn't mind taking a few pictures of what the bags hold that'd be great - no rush whenever you have time. [emoji4] I'm going to NYC in 2weeks so I'm trying to do all the research I can before I visit the store. I just wish the taurillon Gabrielle bags were available now.


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your feedback! I really appreciate it. [emoji171] if you wouldn't mind taking a few pictures of what the bags hold that'd be great - no rush whenever you have time. [emoji4] I'm going to NYC in 2weeks so I'm trying to do all the research I can before I visit the store. I just wish the taurillon Gabrielle bags were available now.



No problem! I'll probably do that this weekend  On the way to Paris now with my Gabrielle PM, it's her maiden trip [emoji5] 

I think taurillon Gabrielle will only be available in late summer but I'm going to Moynat store tomorrow or the day after tomorrow - I'll see if I can get more precise information!


----------



## prepster

lovetheduns said:


> Hi @lulilu I do not know the prices in NYC, but if I recall prices are quite higher in NYC. I only say this because when I purchased the Jardiniere from Paris via the mail I remember it being cheaper.
> 
> I paid 2900 euro for the Limousine in Paris. My detaxe amount to be refunded via my credit card is 348 euro. The detaxe at Le Bon Marche was 12% versus the 10% for Hermes. So my total price paid will be 2552 euro.
> 
> In USD my original purchase with the exchange rate was $3,159.23 and with the tax refund my total price in USD will be $2780.12 if I use the same exchange rate. So basically I saved almost $380.00. So I am assuming if the price in NYC is less than 2780 then you are getting a deal in Paris.



I love the shape of the Victoria, so Limousine is of great interest.  Yours is just stunning.  I like that Limousine is leather lined.  Does it have any interior pockets?  Also, would you mind telling what the locking mechanism is like, or perhaps take a picture?  Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetheduns

prepster said:


> I love the shape of the Victoria, so Limousine is of great interest.  Yours is just stunning.  I like that Limousine is leather lined.  Does it have any interior pockets?  Also, would you mind telling what the locking mechanism is like, or perhaps take a picture?  Thanks so much!



@prepster Here I just took some pictures for you. Apologies they are not the best.

The first pics are the inside with goat leather lining. One is zipper pocket and the other is a flexible pocket with no zipper. It is a little wrinkled since when traveling home I had so much stuff shoved into it.

The next is the turn lock. The zipper pull is cut to match it exactly so that you can lock the zipper down.


----------



## prepster

lovetheduns said:


> @prepster Here I just took some pictures for you. Apologies they are not the best.
> 
> The first pics are the inside with goat leather lining. One is zipper pocket and the other is a flexible pocket with no zipper. It is a little wrinkled since when traveling home I had so much stuff shoved into it.
> 
> The next is the turn lock. The zipper pull is cut to match it exactly so that you can lock the zipper down.
> 
> View attachment 3709839
> View attachment 3709840
> View attachment 3709842
> View attachment 3709843
> View attachment 3709844
> View attachment 3709845



What a gorgeous bag.  Thank you very much for the great, detailed photos!  I hope you enjoy it and get many years of use from it.


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> No problem! I'll probably do that this weekend  On the way to Paris now with my Gabrielle PM, it's her maiden trip [emoji5]
> 
> I think taurillon Gabrielle will only be available in late summer but I'm going to Moynat store tomorrow or the day after tomorrow - I'll see if I can get more precise information!



I hope you a fabulous time in Paris! Can't wait to hear what you find out at Moynat [emoji177] I'm very curious at which colors they'll release in the taurillon Gabrielle.


----------



## lovetheduns

prepster said:


> What a gorgeous bag.  Thank you very much for the great, detailed photos!  I hope you enjoy it and get many years of use from it.



Thank you! I really love her - just so different than my other bags. I have yet to really use her yet but I can't wait!

Good luck in your own search. I don't think you could go wrong with this style.


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> I hope you a fabulous time in Paris! Can't wait to hear what you find out at Moynat [emoji177] I'm very curious at which colors they'll release in the taurillon Gabrielle.



Hello! So I went to the flagship store this morning at 10 to send my Gabrielle back for a check - the top handle is a bit crooked and it bothers me. I asked about new collection, specifically the taurillon Gabrielle but the SA couldn't give me a date and colors as there are many uncertainties with production. They have made a few prototypes to show the media but they don't know yet when they will start producing them, possibly after summer (maybe September as the artisans are on holidays in August). 

I tried on one powder Gabrielle BB and it was super cute but I'm waiting for taurillon coming out.

I checked the Moynat in Le bon marché in the afternoon as well and the SA gave me the same answer so I guess they really don't know much about the new collection yet. So I guess we just have to be patient [emoji17]


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Hello! So I went to the flagship store this morning at 10 to send my Gabrielle back for a check - the top handle is a bit crooked and it bothers me. I asked about new collection, specifically the taurillon Gabrielle but the SA couldn't give me a date and colors as there are many uncertainties with production. They have made a few prototypes to show the media but they don't know yet when they will start producing them, possibly after summer (maybe September as the artisans are on holidays in August).
> 
> I tried on one powder Gabrielle BB and it was super cute but I'm waiting for taurillon coming out.
> 
> I checked the Moynat in Le bon marché in the afternoon as well and the SA gave me the same answer so I guess they really don't know much about the new collection yet. So I guess we just have to be patient [emoji17]


Thanks for the intel!  It is a bummer to wait but I also am really into the squishy new taurillon Gabrielle so will try to be patient.


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> Hello! So I went to the flagship store this morning at 10 to send my Gabrielle back for a check - the top handle is a bit crooked and it bothers me. I asked about new collection, specifically the taurillon Gabrielle but the SA couldn't give me a date and colors as there are many uncertainties with production. They have made a few prototypes to show the media but they don't know yet when they will start producing them, possibly after summer (maybe September as the artisans are on holidays in August).
> 
> I tried on one powder Gabrielle BB and it was super cute but I'm waiting for taurillon coming out.
> 
> I checked the Moynat in Le bon marché in the afternoon as well and the SA gave me the same answer so I guess they really don't know much about the new collection yet. So I guess we just have to be patient [emoji17]



Thanks very much for the intel [emoji171][emoji253] hopefully they'll come out sooner rather than later!


----------



## bagnut1

Miss G. getting ready for dinner.


----------



## bagnut1

lovetheduns said:


> @prepster Here I just took some pictures for you. Apologies they are not the best.
> 
> The first pics are the inside with goat leather lining. One is zipper pocket and the other is a flexible pocket with no zipper. It is a little wrinkled since when traveling home I had so much stuff shoved into it.
> 
> The next is the turn lock. The zipper pull is cut to match it exactly so that you can lock the zipper down.


Gorgeous bag!  I love the hardware (it looks similar to the Danse) and the goatskin lining (also on the Dance) - I think I prefer it to the pearl calf lining that's in most of the bags.


----------



## lovetheduns

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I love the hardware (it looks similar to the Danse) and the goatskin lining (also on the Dance) - I think I prefer it to the pearl calf lining that's in most of the bags.



@bagnut1 I wonder if that is why this Limousine was 2900 euro versus 2800. Originally when I got the email from Moynat before going to my Paris trip they had quoted Limousine as 2800 euro. When I bought this one from Le Bon Marche it was 2900 euro and I remember them saying it was the Amber goat lining.

I do like the lining and the color of it. It is just that extra pop!


----------



## fawnhagh

lovetheduns said:


> @bagnut1 I wonder if that is why this Limousine was 2900 euro versus 2800. Originally when I got the email from Moynat before going to my Paris trip they had quoted Limousine as 2800 euro. When I bought this one from Le Bon Marche it was 2900 euro and I remember them saying it was the Amber goat lining.
> 
> I do like the lining and the color of it. It is just that extra pop!



When I was at the Moynat store yesterday the SA mentioned they had a price increase recently, not sure if it is also what contributes to the higher price you paid versus they quoted?


----------



## eiiv

lovetheduns said:


> @bagnut1 I wonder if that is why this Limousine was 2900 euro versus 2800. Originally when I got the email from Moynat before going to my Paris trip they had quoted Limousine as 2800 euro. When I bought this one from Le Bon Marche it was 2900 euro and I remember them saying it was the Amber goat lining.
> 
> I do like the lining and the color of it. It is just that extra pop!


I think the Limousine always has the goat lining. I remember the older pictures of Limousine being posted in this thread had the same orange leather lining inside. But price had indeed increased. Gah. I really need to grab one before they increase further!


----------



## Lulumelon

fawnhagh said:


> Hello! So I went to the flagship store this morning at 10 to send my Gabrielle back for a check - the top handle is a bit crooked and it bothers me. I asked about new collection, specifically the taurillon Gabrielle but the SA couldn't give me a date and colors as there are many uncertainties with production. They have made a few prototypes to show the media but they don't know yet when they will start producing them, possibly after summer (maybe September as the artisans are on holidays in August).
> 
> I tried on one powder Gabrielle BB and it was super cute but I'm waiting for taurillon coming out.
> 
> I checked the Moynat in Le bon marché in the afternoon as well and the SA gave me the same answer so I guess they really don't know much about the new collection yet. So I guess we just have to be patient [emoji17]


Wow...the Gabrielle is coming out with taurillon leather like the Rejane? How much is the mini gab in Paris? Wondering if it is less $ than in London store as will be going to both places in Sept. That black and chocolate combo has me doubting if should get my initial decision of all black. Debating whether the taurillon would be better than the carat calf and if it would even be available by Sept?


----------



## lovetheduns

fawnhagh said:


> When I was at the Moynat store yesterday the SA mentioned they had a price increase recently, not sure if it is also what contributes to the higher price you paid versus they quoted?



To be fair, Paris quoted me the price in early April and I didn't purchase the bag until Mid May so I bet it was just the price increase. Thanks!


----------



## fawnhagh

Lulumelon said:


> Wow...the Gabrielle is coming out with taurillon leather like the Rejane? How much is the mini gab in Paris? Wondering if it is less $ than in London store as will be going to both places in Sept. That black and chocolate combo has me doubting if should get my initial decision of all black. Debating whether the taurillon would be better than the carat calf and if it would even be available by Sept?



If I remember correctly the mini Gabrielle in carat is 3200 euro and pm is 3400 euro. If you can ask the London store because when I purchased in march it was 2650 pound which is cheaper than current euro price! But again I believe there has been a price increase recently so maybe they are more than 2650 pound now in London.


----------



## Lulumelon

fawnhagh said:


> If I remember correctly the mini Gabrielle in carat is 3200 euro and pm is 3400 euro. If you can ask the London store because when I purchased in march it was 2650 pound which is cheaper than current euro price! But again I believe there has been a price increase recently so maybe they are more than 2650 pound now in London.


Prices must have gone up...and more than usual! The PM Gabrielle was only 2900 euro when I visited the flagship Paris store last Oct.


----------



## fawnhagh

Lulumelon said:


> Prices must have gone up...and more than usual! The PM Gabrielle was only 2900 euro when I visited the flagship Paris store last Oct.


I was actually also surprised to hear the quote of the prices in store, but he explained that when they introduce a new bag into the market it has a lower 'entry level' price to see the reaction of the market, and if it goes well with the new bag then they will gradually adjust the price. He said that sometimes the initial retail price could be lower than what it should actually be considering the material, craftsmanship etc.


----------



## bagnut1

Does anyone have a Ballerine and can report on how it is working for them?  I need to branch out and have been considering this bag, although the zipper opening may bother me.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Does anyone have a Ballerine and can report on how it is working for them?  I need to branch out and have been considering this bag, although the zipper opening may bother me.



My friend (a Moynat SA) has one and think it works fine - but it is quite stiff and heavy due to many layers of leather and the nature of carat calfskin. Not sure if that could be any help [emoji18]


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> My friend (a Moynat SA) has one and think it works fine - but it is quite stiff and heavy due to many layers of leather and the nature of carat calfskin. Not sure if that could be any help [emoji18]


Thank you lovely fawnhagh!  I was thinking of the smooth calf leather but it's probably almost as stiff as in carat.  I think I will just have to try one on at my next visit to the Paris boutique and see if it's right for me.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Thank you lovely fawnhagh!  I was thinking of the smooth calf leather but it's probably almost as stiff as in carat.  I think I will just have to try one on at my next visit to the Paris boutique and see if it's right for me.



You are more than welcome my dear! Though was not much help  It is best to try on in person, though I feel the Maison de Vente is not the same without Claire  I was just there end May and everything  feels so unsure...maybe because they are expanding so a lot of things have changed


----------



## Zandkoekje

I tried the search function but that didn't really work out, but I know some have the Limousine (the small one). 

Would you be able to tell me if it is a comfortable shoulder bag? It seems it would carry pretty high, something like the Mulberry bayswater. 

I'd like to use it as an everyday shoulder bag. 

Thanks.


----------



## black_winter

Hoping someone can help me with my question. I'm new to Moynat, and just purchased a used - but very good condition cloth Cabas Tote. I will be traveling to Paris soon. Do you think they will personalized my tote bag without a receipt? How much is the range for personalizations for initials or for small art? How long does it typically take? Thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

black_winter said:


> Hoping someone can help me with my question. I'm new to Moynat, and just purchased a used - but very good condition cloth Cabas Tote. I will be traveling to Paris soon. Do you think they will personalized my tote bag without a receipt? How much is the range for personalizations for initials or for small art? How long does it typically take? Thanks!



I paid 200 euros a couple of years ago for initials, it's probably a bit more now. Art is more. I don't know if they would require a receipt but I doubt it.   FYI they also do heat stamping on the leather handle which is free when purchasing.


----------



## Alice's craze

Anyone know if it is worth purchasing from France and ship it to Calif, USA.  Duty must be a lot of money!


----------



## Alice's craze

Has anyone seen these?


----------



## lovetheduns

Alice's craze said:


> Has anyone seen these?



Yes I actually saw those in Paris. I loved them because.. well I have chickens! BUT, they just seemed too expensive to me (I want to say over 300 euros). I didn't like them THAT much.


----------



## lovetheduns

Zandkoekje said:


> I tried the search function but that didn't really work out, but I know some have the Limousine (the small one).
> 
> Would you be able to tell me if it is a comfortable shoulder bag? It seems it would carry pretty high, something like the Mulberry bayswater.
> 
> I'd like to use it as an everyday shoulder bag.
> 
> Thanks.



@Zandkoekje I think it depends on how big your arms are.

My upper arms are not small... sighs.. they are fat my family all seem to hold weight there. I can wear it on my shoulder if I NEED to but it is not exactly comfortable. If you are familiar with the Hermes Garden Party 36 it is the same way for me, I CAN but it is not a comfortable fit as a shoulder bag.


----------



## lovetheduns

Alice's craze said:


> Anyone know if it is worth purchasing from France and ship it to Calif, USA.  Duty must be a lot of money!



It depends on what you get. I bought a jardiniere from Paris (canvas and leather trims) and if I recall the duty was not terrible. A full leather bag would be at the appropriate duty rate which I think if I recall from coming into the USA was 15%. Moynat is very upfront and accurate on their customs form so doubtful that you would not receive any duty


----------



## Alice's craze

lovetheduns said:


> It depends on what you get. I bought a jardiniere from Paris (canvas and leather trims) and if I recall the duty was not terrible. A full leather bag would be at the appropriate duty rate which I think if I recall from coming into the USA was 15%. Moynat is very upfront and accurate on their customs form so doubtful that you would not receive any duty


So... 15% duty fees but we get about 10%VAT taken off.  That should be better than buying in USA with 9% tax, right?


----------



## lovetheduns

Alice's craze said:


> So... 15% duty fees but we get about 10%VAT taken off.  That should be better than buying in USA with 9% tax, right?



Well the VAT free to ship to the US will usually be more than 10% (per my experience)... for me it was a lot cheaper to order the bag I did from France even with the duty than buying it in NYC


----------



## Alice's craze

lovetheduns said:


> Well the VAT free to ship to the US will usually be more than 10% (per my experience)... for me it was a lot cheaper to order the bag I did from France even with the duty than buying it in NYC


Thank you! 
I am going to Taiwan then Japan in two months.  I saw in an article somewhere that the cheapest place to buy is in Hong Kong. Cheaper than Taiwan by 5%.  Too bad I wont be stopping by Hong Kong anytime soon. I shall compare the prices from Asia and France (France + shipping and duty fees).  Thank you.


----------



## Zandkoekje

lovetheduns said:


> @Zandkoekje I think it depends on how big your arms are.
> 
> My upper arms are not small... sighs.. they are fat my family all seem to hold weight there. I can wear it on my shoulder if I NEED to but it is not exactly comfortable. If you are familiar with the Hermes Garden Party 36 it is the same way for me, I CAN but it is not a comfortable fit as a shoulder bag.



Thanks for your reply^^

The Hermes garden party looks a bit uncomfortable on the shoulder. 

I understand the Limousine is similar to the Victoria II and that one looks okay on the shoulder, that's why I was hoping the Limousine would be too. 

It's just such a beautiful bag. Too bad I can't travel to their boutique to try it on.


----------



## fawnhagh

lovetheduns said:


> Yes I actually saw those in Paris. I loved them because.. well I have chickens! BUT, they just seemed too expensive to me (I want to say over 300 euros). I didn't like them THAT much.



Their charms are pretty pricy due to the skills used to cut out and assemble all small pieces of leather together - marquetry I believe it's called. 

I have one with locomotive and you can't see it's assembled with different leather pieces at all!!


----------



## doves75

My 1st Moynat from NY boutique


----------



## Alice's craze

doves75 said:


> My 1st Moynat from NY boutique
> 
> View attachment 3745133



so cute!!!  You must have a little boy at home...


----------



## doves75

Alice's craze said:


> so cute!!!  You must have a little boy at home...



LoL... I guess I'm that little boy


----------



## Sourisbrune

Zandkoekje said:


> Thanks for your reply^^
> 
> The Hermes garden party looks a bit uncomfortable on the shoulder.
> 
> I understand the Limousine is similar to the Victoria II and that one looks okay on the shoulder, that's why I was hoping the Limousine would be too.
> 
> It's just such a beautiful bag. Too bad I can't travel to their boutique to try it on.



I purchased a Limousine w/ the hope to carry it on my shoulder.  The width of the bag made it nearly impossible.  With a Garden Party, the tapered top makes shoulder carry a lot easier.  I sent it back the next day, though I reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaalllllllly liked the bag.  It's better than the Victoria II (though the Victoria's handles have about a 3 inch/7.5 cm longer drop).  
I asked if Moynat can make a bag for me with a longer drop.  They declined saying it would not look good on the bag to have longer straps, but offered to place clips under two sides so that I could add a removable shoulder strap.
I'm still considering it.  My issue is that the handles flop down over time, so I wonder how the clips would work.
I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Zandkoekje

Sourisbrune said:


> I purchased a Limousine w/ the hope to carry it on my shoulder.  The width of the bag made it nearly impossible.  With a Garden Party, the tapered top makes shoulder carry a lot easier.  I sent it back the next day, though I reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaalllllllly liked the bag.  It's better than the Victoria II (though the Victoria's handles have about a 3 inch/7.5 cm longer drop).
> I asked if Moynat can make a bag for me with a longer drop.  They declined saying it would not look good on the bag to have longer straps, but offered to place clips under two sides so that I could add a removable shoulder strap.
> I'm still considering it.  My issue is that the handles flop down over time, so I wonder how the clips would work.
> I can't wait to see what you get!



Well, that crushed my Limousine dream^^ Did you get anything else instead? 

The whole shoulder carry thing is what's holding me back. 
Color wise, I narrowed it down to Caramel (though I love the Celadon). 

I'm just afraid that, as you mentioned, it won't turn out to be a comfortable shoulder bag. I found one promo picture where an actress models it on her shoulder but it looks tight and to be honest, I don't like how the sides at the top cave in when carried like that. 

I too considered asking them to add a few cm to the handles, but figured they'd probably decline. But we'd only need a few cm! 

Please update if you decide to order it with the clips.^^


----------



## Sourisbrune

Zandkoekje said:


> Well, that crushed my Limousine dream^^ Did you get anything else instead?
> 
> The whole shoulder carry thing is what's holding me back.
> Color wise, I narrowed it down to Caramel (though I love the Celadon).
> 
> I'm just afraid that, as you mentioned, it won't turn out to be a comfortable shoulder bag. I found one promo picture where an actress models it on her shoulder but it looks tight and to be honest, I don't like how the sides at the top cave in when carried like that.
> 
> I too considered asking them to add a few cm to the handles, but figured they'd probably decline. But we'd only need a few cm!
> 
> Please update if you decide to order it with the clips.^^



I bought the taupe color- oooooohhhhh, it was beautiful.  

I feel Moynat quality exceeds Hermes!  Even my husband said that.  I had a Victoria II that started to pull funny and it was way too big.  

The Moynat taupe was warmer than Etoupe, the sewing was better than Hermes, the leather was just as good, leather lined and the customer service at Moynat has always been awesome!!!

I love how the Limousine is smaller than the Victoria- it doesn't look like luggage and the way the straps come up the sides gives it a finished look- my husband really liked it.

I saw the video, too, but noticed the bag in the video was smashed flat.  That was my problem, the handles were long enough to wear on my shoulder, but the bag was too wide for it to stay on comfortably.  I was afraid to smash it.

I still dream about that bag.  I'm not a hand held bag person, but it's almost worth it.
Moynat is wonderful!  They'll personalize a bag for you, as long as it doesn't change it too much in their eyes.  

You can order a bag with the color and leather of your choice.  The care to detail is incredible!  Better than my Chanel bags and better than my Victoria II and Jypsiere.  My Garden Party's stitching was excellent, so it rivals that. 

I was at Hermes the other day and noticed a few bags w/ cracked leather edges- the same problem talked about on tPF and YouTube lately.  I'm really thinking about contacting my Moynat SA (who still contacts me to say "Hi!" occasionally), and buying a Limo or Rejane.
Yikes!  
Hopefully, if enough people mention lengthening the Limo straps, they'll do it.


----------



## Alice's craze

lovetheduns said:


> Hi @lulilu I do not know the prices in NYC, but if I recall prices are quite higher in NYC. I only say this because when I purchased the Jardiniere from Paris via the mail I remember it being cheaper.
> 
> I paid 2900 euro for the Limousine in Paris. My detaxe amount to be refunded via my credit card is 348 euro. The detaxe at Le Bon Marche was 12% versus the 10% for Hermes. So my total price paid will be 2552 euro.
> 
> In USD my original purchase with the exchange rate was $3,159.23 and with the tax refund my total price in USD will be $2780.12 if I use the same exchange rate. So basically I saved almost $380.00. So I am assuming if the price in NYC is less than 2780 then you are getting a deal in Paris.



So.. I am trying to understand this.. I think you are saying that you can get a Moynat purse via mail from Paris, instead of NYC or LA.  If this is true, can you please share with us how you go about purchasing your bag.  I really like the Petite Gabrielle.  There are no prices listed on their site.  I wonder how much it is for it in Paris or LA.


----------



## bagnut1

Alice's craze said:


> So.. I am trying to understand this.. I think you are saying that you can get a Moynat purse via mail from Paris, instead of NYC or LA.  If this is true, can you please share with us how you go about purchasing your bag.  I really like the Petite Gabrielle.  There are no prices listed on their site.  I wonder how much it is for it in Paris or LA.


Has anyone in U.S. bought via mail from Paris since the NYC boutique opened last year (~April 2016)?  My understanding is that they will direct you to USA store (NYC or LA popup) for purchase.  That said, inventory is different everywhere so if you are looking for a specific bag/color combo they might do it from Paris.  Email the boutique directly from the website and they can tell you.


----------



## Alice's craze

bagnut1 said:


> Has anyone in U.S. bought via mail from Paris since the NYC boutique opened last year (~April 2016)?  My understanding is that they will direct you to USA store (NYC or LA popup) for purchase.  That said, inventory is different everywhere so if you are looking for a specific bag/color combo they might do it from Paris.  Email the boutique directly from the website and they can tell you.


thank you!!


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! I'm new to this brand, but I really like the style of  Moynat Gabrielle bag, is the quality really good? I saw a lot of people comparing it with Hermes.  Anyone know the price in Europe or Hongkong, which one is cheaper? TIA!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Alice's craze said:


> so cute!!!  You must have a little boy at home...



I was just thinking the same thing!



doves75 said:


> LoL... I guess I'm that little boy



[emoji23]


----------



## JolieS

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this brand, but I really like the style of  Moynat Gabrielle bag, is the quality really good? I saw a lot of people comparing it with Hermes.  Anyone know the price in Europe or Hongkong, which one is cheaper? TIA!


In June 2017 the price of the petit modèle Gabrielle in veau carat leather was 3400€ in Paris, VAT tax included. No idea about the price in HK. Good luck!


----------



## bagnut1

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this brand, but I really like the style of  Moynat Gabrielle bag, is the quality really good? I saw a lot of people comparing it with Hermes.  Anyone know the price in Europe or Hongkong, which one is cheaper? TIA!


Quality is excellent and on par with Hermes.  Everything is made by hand and leathers are exceptional.


----------



## Zandkoekje

Sourisbrune said:


> I bought the taupe color- oooooohhhhh, it was beautiful.
> 
> I feel Moynat quality exceeds Hermes!  Even my husband said that.  I had a Victoria II that started to pull funny and it was way too big.
> 
> The Moynat taupe was warmer than Etoupe, the sewing was better than Hermes, the leather was just as good, leather lined and the customer service at Moynat has always been awesome!!!
> 
> I love how the Limousine is smaller than the Victoria- it doesn't look like luggage and the way the straps come up the sides gives it a finished look- my husband really liked it.
> 
> I saw the video, too, but noticed the bag in the video was smashed flat.  That was my problem, the handles were long enough to wear on my shoulder, but the bag was too wide for it to stay on comfortably.  I was afraid to smash it.
> 
> I still dream about that bag.  I'm not a hand held bag person, but it's almost worth it.
> Moynat is wonderful!  They'll personalize a bag for you, as long as it doesn't change it too much in their eyes.
> 
> You can order a bag with the color and leather of your choice.  The care to detail is incredible!  Better than my Chanel bags and better than my Victoria II and Jypsiere.  My Garden Party's stitching was excellent, so it rivals that.
> 
> I was at Hermes the other day and noticed a few bags w/ cracked leather edges- the same problem talked about on tPF and YouTube lately.  I'm really thinking about contacting my Moynat SA (who still contacts me to say "Hi!" occasionally), and buying a Limo or Rejane.
> Yikes!
> Hopefully, if enough people mention lengthening the Limo straps, they'll do it.



I asked them if they'd be willing to lengthen the handles, but they said no. 

Apart from the short handles, the longer I think about this bag, the more I'm starting to have the same concerns as you: I love the Limousine on the promo pictures, when it's filled out and standing by itself, but once in use, it'll probably cave in at the top and get smashed when worn on the shoulder. 

Perhaps other people who own the Limousine and have been using it for a while might be willing to share their views? 

I just like this bag so much. 
I love how this model shows its artisanal qualities - I mean, its basically a few stitched together pieces of leather with a zipper, in contrast to for example the Chanel flap, which is a beautiful bag, but shows how it has to be machine made in large part, with the quilting, quilted logo, applying the grommets, etc.


----------



## lulilu

Zandkoekje said:


> I asked them if they'd be willing to lengthen the handles, but they said no.
> 
> Apart from the short handles, the longer I think about this bag, the more I'm starting to have the same concerns as you: I love the Limousine on the promo pictures, when it's filled out and standing by itself, but once in use, it'll probably cave in at the top and get smashed when worn on the shoulder.
> 
> Perhaps other people who own the Limousine and have been using it for a while might be willing to share their views?
> 
> I just like this bag so much.
> I love how this model shows its artisanal qualities - I mean, its basically a few stitched together pieces of leather with a zipper, in contrast to for example the Chanel flap, which is a beautiful bag, but shows how it has to be machine made in large part, with the quilting, quilted logo, applying the grommets, etc.



I don't have the limousine but have the similar Hermes Victoria.  It is a soft leather bag and does smoosh in.  That is what makes it comfortable to carry on the shoulder.  It doesn't bother me.  It has a toile lining, which makes it less structured and more like their unlined bags.  A bag insert can help maintain structure in some bags.


----------



## eiiv

Sourisbrune said:


> I purchased a Limousine w/ the hope to carry it on my shoulder.  The width of the bag made it nearly impossible.  With a Garden Party, the tapered top makes shoulder carry a lot easier.  I sent it back the next day, though I reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaalllllllly liked the bag.  It's better than the Victoria II (though the Victoria's handles have about a 3 inch/7.5 cm longer drop).
> I asked if Moynat can make a bag for me with a longer drop.  They declined saying it would not look good on the bag to have longer straps, but offered to place clips under two sides so that I could add a removable shoulder strap.
> I'm still considering it.  My issue is that the handles flop down over time, so I wonder how the clips would work.
> I can't wait to see what you get!


O_O Which Moynat boutique did you go to? They actually offered to add clips for a removable strap?! I had emailed the Paris store but the person who answered me did not offer such a thing (and the reply was sooooooo slow). And when I finally said I want a limousine, they never got back to me again. That was a month ago. Now I feel really, really bummed about this.


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> O_O Which Moynat boutique did you go to? They actually offered to add clips for a removable strap?! I had emailed the Paris store but the person who answered me did not offer such a thing (and the reply was sooooooo slow). And when I finally said I want a limousine, they never got back to me again. That was a month ago. Now I feel really, really bummed about this.



That doesn't sound good......I feel like the customer service has slowed down a lot since Claire left. When I visited the Paris store in late May I brought up this issue but the answer was they have customer care team now which replies / forwards the mail to the respective SA so it takes some time. But I don't think that's why - and I fear Moynat is growing so fast now they are not able to serve their loyal customers as before. 

If you are in Europe you can try the Mount street store in London. I know they ship the bags too, just maybe the stock is not as good as in Paris but they are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> That doesn't sound good......I feel like the customer service has slowed down a lot since Claire left. When I visited the Paris store in late May I brought up this issue but the answer was they have customer care team now which replies / forwards the mail to the respective SA so it takes some time. But I don't think that's why - and I fear Moynat is growing so fast now they are not able to serve their loyal customers as before.
> 
> If you are in Europe you can try the Mount street store in London. I know they ship the bags too, just maybe the stock is not as good as in Paris but they are very friendly and helpful.


I agree fawnhagh that Moynat is expanding very rapidly.  The 2 SAs I spoke with at Bon Marché in June were not happy about stock levels and not knowing what to expect in the next shipment. Hope this is just growing pains and that it will get sorted out by the fall season.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> I agree fawnhagh that Moynat is expanding very rapidly.  The 2 SAs I spoke with at Bon Marché in June were not happy about stock levels and not knowing what to expect in the next shipment. Hope this is just growing pains and that it will get sorted out by the fall season.


It's the same with the mothership store. The SA seemed so unsure and couldn't tell me anything about the new collection - either the timing nor which models/colors are coming...Guess it is frustrating for the staff as well as for the customers  

Hope they can find a pace suits the brand and keep taking care of their existing as well as new customers.


----------



## eiiv

fawnhagh said:


> That doesn't sound good......I feel like the customer service has slowed down a lot since Claire left. When I visited the Paris store in late May I brought up this issue but the answer was they have customer care team now which replies / forwards the mail to the respective SA so it takes some time. But I don't think that's why - and I fear Moynat is growing so fast now they are not able to serve their loyal customers as before.
> 
> If you are in Europe you can try the Mount street store in London. I know they ship the bags too, just maybe the stock is not as good as in Paris but they are very friendly and helpful.





JolieS said:


> I agree fawnhagh that Moynat is expanding very rapidly.  The 2 SAs I spoke with at Bon Marché in June were not happy about stock levels and not knowing what to expect in the next shipment. Hope this is just growing pains and that it will get sorted out by the fall season.



Thank you for the replies, ladies. It sounds like they are expanding faster than they can cope. To be honest, when they started to expand and opened up boutiques outside of France, I was disappointed. To me, it meant the start of the loss of exclusivity. I'm not in Europe, but if I am, I would love to drop by the Mount Street store. Right now it just sounds lovelier than the Paris store.

In any case, after I made my post here, I decided I will "feedback" to Moynat since I just don't see a reply coming anytime soon, and lo and behold, somebody finally replied (and with an order form for me to complete).  I don't know why it had to take a "feedback" email for them to respond. Sigh. 

Despite being disappointed in their response time, I'm still tempted to ask them if they could offer to add clips to the limousine for me, like what the SA did for Sourisbrune. The possibility of adding a removable strap was one of the first questions I asked about the Limousine. Should I ask them?


----------



## fawnhagh

eiiv said:


> Thank you for the replies, ladies. It sounds like they are expanding faster than they can cope. To be honest, when they started to expand and opened up boutiques outside of France, I was disappointed. To me, it meant the start of the loss of exclusivity. I'm not in Europe, but if I am, I would love to drop by the Mount Street store. Right now it just sounds lovelier than the Paris store.
> 
> In any case, after I made my post here, I decided I will "feedback" to Moynat since I just don't see a reply coming anytime soon, and lo and behold, somebody finally replied (and with an order form for me to complete).  I don't know why it had to take a "feedback" email for them to respond. Sigh.
> 
> Despite being disappointed in their response time, I'm still tempted to ask them if they could offer to add clips to the limousine for me, like what the SA did for Sourisbrune. The possibility of adding a removable strap was one of the first questions I asked about the Limousine. Should I ask them?



I think you should - the worst they can say is no  Hope they do help you out!


----------



## LeTed

Hi All,
Any of you know the price of Petite Rejane in Taurillon Gex and Croco?


----------



## Sourisbrune

lulilu said:


> I don't have the limousine but have the similar Hermes Victoria.  It is a soft leather bag and does smoosh in.  That is what makes it comfortable to carry on the shoulder.  It doesn't bother me.  It has a toile lining, which makes it less structured and more like their unlined bags.  A bag insert can help maintain structure in some bags.



I had the Victoria II, as well.  The structure of this is soft sided and becomes smooshy over time.  The Limousine is very structured by comparison, yet is not rigid.  If the Limo is collapsed to narrow on the top, for shoulder carry, the owner has to like that look because it won't bounce back like the Victoria.  I would have one in every color, if the straps were longer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Photos to come from my SA!
Eye candy!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonight, I only offer you a little taste of the Moynat eye candy.
I'll provide my SA's name with more photos tomorrow.

***Please do not use these photos on any Purseforum feature or any form of personal/social media.  Thank you!***


----------



## Mptnguyen

Just want to share with you my experience with Moynat, I contacted them via email to inquire about the Gabrielle.  The emails are very promptly responded in regard to price and what is in stock, but the question about return/repair policy is not addressed.  I purchased the Gabrielle  in black carat calf skin.  Amazing quality and very light comparing to my Hermes handbag.  It's also very functional, I can wear it on shoulder, cross-body or hand-held.  Very easy to access and close the clasp.


----------



## fawnhagh

Mptnguyen said:


> Just want to share with you my experience with Moynat, I contacted them via email to inquire about the Gabrielle.  The emails are very promptly responded in regard to price and what is in stock, but the question about return/repair policy is not addressed.  I purchased the Gabrielle  in black carat calf skin.  Amazing quality and very light comparing to my Hermes handbag.  It's also very functional, I can wear it on shoulder, cross-body or hand-held.  Very easy to access and close the clasp.



I purchased 2 out of my 4 Moynat bags via mail from Paris. I then had two of four bags sent in for repair (the stitching on my Rejane shoulder strap popped; and my Gabrielle handle was slightly crooked which I already noticed before I purchased it). Both times I took them to the store - first time in London and second time in Paris and they sent the bags to the atelier for the artisan to have a look. 

Both times were free of charge (even the return shipping) and it took about 2-4 weeks. They mentioned that they might change the repair policy that we have to pay a bit for shipping and eventually repair but so far I have only good experience from Moynat when it comes to repair. 

Congratulations on your black carat Gabrielle. It's truly easy to wear and lightweight! Much lighter than taurillon gex leather [emoji4]


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> I purchased 2 out of my 4 Moynat bags via mail from Paris. I then had two of four bags sent in for repair (the stitching on my Rejane shoulder strap popped; and my Gabrielle handle was slightly crooked which I already noticed before I purchased it). Both times I took them to the store - first time in London and second time in Paris and they sent the bags to the atelier for the artisan to have a look.
> 
> Both times were free of charge (even the return shipping) and it took about 2-4 weeks. They mentioned that they might change the repair policy that we have to pay a bit for shipping and eventually repair but so far I have only good experience from Moynat when it comes to repair.
> 
> Congratulations on your black carat Gabrielle. It's truly easy to wear and lightweight! Much lighter than taurillon gex leather [emoji4]



I meant to follow up with you on how your repair on the handle of the Gabrielle went. Has it come back yet? If so are you satisfied with the repair? This lovely bag is still on my wishlist but I'm anxiously waiting for the taurillon version to be released.


----------



## allanrvj

fawnhagh said:


> It's the same with the mothership store. The SA seemed so unsure and couldn't tell me anything about the new collection - either the timing nor which models/colors are coming...Guess it is frustrating for the staff as well as for the customers
> 
> Hope they can find a pace suits the brand and keep taking care of their existing as well as new customers.



I can confirm this. When I went to their Paris store last May, I was looking for the Holdall Ville. It is the first bag shown when you go to the Men's section on their website. I forgot that its name was Holdall Ville so I was describing to the SA what it looks like, but even she doesn't know what I was talking about. I looked for it on the shelves but it seemed like they didn't have it on display, either. To think they only have a few bag models for both men and women combined, and some of them are not available even at their headquarters is quite surprising.


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> I meant to follow up with you on how your repair on the handle of the Gabrielle went. Has it come back yet? If so are you satisfied with the repair? This lovely bag is still on my wishlist but I'm anxiously waiting for the taurillon version to be released.



Yes my Gabrielle just came back last week and I am happy with the result! The handle is not crooked anymore (it was not obvious before, but you know once you noticed it you can't stop getting annoyed...)

I am also waiting for the taurillon version but according to the SA's I spoke to in both the mothership store and le bon marche they are not sure when the production will start......  Guess we will just have to be patient.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have a weird question that maybe you tPF'ers can help me answer.
When buying a Moynat, I can't stop thinking about Hermes.  I think to myself, if I tire of it or want to sell it, it's easier to sell a Hermes, than a Moynat.  But, I like Moynat's styles and price tags much better.  How do I get the brand (Hermes) out of my head?

Have any of you had this thought process issue or am I not thinking straight?


----------



## Sourisbrune

I'm Marian and my SA is Annishia in NY.  She's awesome! 


These bags are new to Moynat for summer.




Pauline PM




Limousine



I'm loving the colors.  Everything!  I wish I had unlimited funds!
More photos to come.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Omg! The totes! They're so gorgeous! @Sourisbrune did your SA happen to have pics of the interior? Or share any prices? I'm on the lookout for a tote that cinches and I wonder if this might be it! I'm also loving the contrast colors on the Paulines!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg! The totes! They're so gorgeous! @Sourisbrune did your SA happen to have pics of the interior? Or share any prices? I'm on the lookout for a tote that cinches and I wonder if this might be it! I'm also loving the contrast colors on the Paulines!



I'll text her tomorrow and ask.  I've known her for over 18 months and she's always been wonderful to me.  I have a lot of photos she's sent to me over the past couple of weeks- even full modeling shots to show bag sizes and such.  She wrangled a co worker to model for me.  I told her I would post picks as she sends them to me to have as Purseforum Moynat thread eye candy.  So, tomorrow, I'll post more beautiful colors and I'll get interior shots, if she's working.
She even included the measurements and prices in her texts to me.

The Rivage tote (white or blue) is $1050 and measures 14in x 5-1/2 in x 10-1/2 in.  The shoulder drop is 9 inches.

The Rejane PM in Taurillon is $4600 (today's price).
The Limousine is $3400 (today's price).
The single color Pauline PM is $3700 (today's price).
The Pauline TPM is $3530 (today's price).

And now you know why I'm crazy about Moynat, but if I buy this brand, I have to commit.  They are not accepted at major online consignment shops, like Hermes and Chanel.  Every time I look at my photos, I want soooooooooo many colors and I want Paulines, Limos and Rejanes!!!
The prices are so much better than Hermes, yet the quality I think is just as good, if not better.  And, you don't see a ton of these bags everywhere.  I hope Moynat stays our little secret until we buy all the bags we want at these prices, then they can become popular and raise their prices.
Okay,... I just have to do one more tonight.  Hee...hee!


----------



## Sourisbrune

More colors.


----------



## LeTed

Dear Sourisbrune,
Thank you for the pictures and prices they are all so lovely. Do not know which color to get. I wanted to buy Rejane PM.


----------



## barbee

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a weird question that maybe you tPF'ers can help me answer.
> When buying a Moynat, I can't stop thinking about Hermes.  I think to myself, if I tire of it or want to sell it, it's easier to sell a Hermes, than a Moynat.  But, I like Moynat's styles and price tags much better.  How do I get the brand (Hermes) out of my head?
> 
> Have any of you had this thought process issue or am I not thinking straight?


Not such a weird question.  When we buy bags, then tire of them, and want to sell, we do want to recoup as much of the cost as we can.  Moynat vs Hermes--for me, however, is a non issue.  I just cannot afford a Kelly or Birkin, nor is my heart moving that direction.  Nor do I have the lifestyle to feel wonderful using bags such as those.  
On the flip side, I had never heard of Moynat ( yes, I suppose I have noticed the thread, but had no  thought of even peeking at the thread) until I saw the Purseblog article a week or so ago.  The bags are so beautiful, and the fact that they are handmade, and can/may rival Hermes, at a much lower price point, is quite a drawing card. Since I will be in Paris in a few weeks, I have added Moynat to my list of bags to actually see in person and be able to try on.  If I would indeed buy this brand, I would definitely have to tell myself this will be a bag I cannot even think of selling.  At some point, if I was no longer drawn to it, I would need to keep and appreciate the workmanship--i.e. admire in my closet.


----------



## allanrvj

Thanks for the new pics. Any bags for guys?


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> Thanks for the new pics. Any bags for guys?



Sounds good.  Guys need eye candy, too!  
I will ask Annishia to send some, when she has some time.  Thanks for the request!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> I'll text her tomorrow and ask. Okay,... I just have to do one more tonight.  Hee...hee!


You are so lovely!! Thanks so much for sharing  $1050 is not bad - especially when you compare to totes from other brands! I'm sure the price in Europe is even more reasonable. And I believe people here have loved their cabas totes from Moynat. You are so nice to request pics for me!


----------



## Sourisbrune

barbee said:


> Not such a weird question.  When we buy bags, then tire of them, and want to sell, we do want to recoup as much of the cost as we can.  Moynat vs Hermes--for me, however, is a non issue.  I just cannot afford a Kelly or Birkin, nor is my heart moving that direction.  Nor do I have the lifestyle to feel wonderful using bags such as those.
> On the flip side, I had never heard of Moynat ( yes, I suppose I have noticed the thread, but had no  thought of even peeking at the thread) until I saw the Purseblog article a week or so ago.  The bags are so beautiful, and the fact that they are handmade, and can/may rival Hermes, at a much lower price point, is quite a drawing card. Since I will be in Paris in a few weeks, I have added Moynat to my list of bags to actually see in person and be able to try on.  If I would indeed buy this brand, I would definitely have to tell myself this will be a bag I cannot even think of selling.  At some point, if I was no longer drawn to it, I would need to keep and appreciate the workmanship--i.e. admire in my closet.



I totally agree with your sentiments.
I don't have a Birkin or Kelly lifestyle.  Right now I'm a stay-at-home PTSA mom.
I'm not wealthy, by any means.  A $3K-$4K bag means a lot to my bank account.
My hope is that Moynat takes off eventually in popularity, because in my financial opinion, $14K is outrageous for a new or pre-owned bag.  Maybe my local luxury consignment shop can sell a Moynat, too, if I tire of it.
I also have a daughter who wants my old bags.  Oh, such first world problems.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You are so lovely!! Thanks so much for sharing  $1050 is not bad - especially when you compare to totes from other brands! I'm sure the price in Europe is even more reasonable. And I believe people here have loved their cabas totes from Moynat. You are so nice to request pics for me!



My pleasure.  I'll send my SA a text and I know she'll send photos when she has time.
I'd like to see the interior, too.


----------



## Monique1004

barbee said:


> Not such a weird question.  When we buy bags, then tire of them, and want to sell, we do want to recoup as much of the cost as we can.  Moynat vs Hermes--for me, however, is a non issue.  I just cannot afford a Kelly or Birkin, nor is my heart moving that direction.  Nor do I have the lifestyle to feel wonderful using bags such as those.
> On the flip side, I had never heard of Moynat ( yes, I suppose I have noticed the thread, but had no  thought of even peeking at the thread) until I saw the Purseblog article a week or so ago.  The bags are so beautiful, and the fact that they are handmade, and can/may rival Hermes, at a much lower price point, is quite a drawing card. Since I will be in Paris in a few weeks, I have added Moynat to my list of bags to actually see in person and be able to try on.  If I would indeed buy this brand, I would definitely have to tell myself this will be a bag I cannot even think of selling.  At some point, if I was no longer drawn to it, I would need to keep and appreciate the workmanship--i.e. admire in my closet.



I also want to recommend 'Delvaux' and 'Valextra' as well. They are very similar to Moynat. Excellent workmanship but price is lower than Hermès.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Monique1004 said:


> I also want to recommend 'Delvaux' and 'Valextra' as well. They are very similar to Moynat. Excellent workmanship but price is lower than Hermès.



I can see Delvaux being a good alternative for Hermes and Moynat, for they are gorgeous designer bags.
I really like Delvaux designs, excellent workmanship and the history behind the brand, but I kind of lost interest in owning one since the Sun Corporation bought Delvaux.  I like how Hermes and Moynat are family owned, not a small fraction of corporate holdings.
Just like Guillaume Davin says in an interview that can be read in "LUX" magazine, Moynat and Hermes have maintained the true feeling of luxury by remaining small, exclusive companies.
Delvaux is getting a very expensive, too.  I've seen some of their calfskin bags in the $6K range.  Either I'm getting too old for these prices, or too money conscientious.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hi, I haven't received any new photos yet.  I will hopefully get more within the next few days.  In the meantime, here are some Moynat SA modeling shots that show the difference between a Pauline TPM and Pauline PM.

*****Please do not use any of these photographs for personal/ social media reasons.  Thank you!*****


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rejane MM





Ballerine 




Pauline PM and TPM



Quattro TPM





	

		
			
		

		
	
 These were sent to me a few months ago-
Please excuse the fuzziness.  They are screenshots from my E Mail.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Monique1004

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3756753
> View attachment 3756754
> View attachment 3756755
> View attachment 3756756
> View attachment 3756757
> View attachment 3756758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I haven't received any new photos yet.  I will hopefully get more within the next few days.  In the meantime, here are some Moynat SA modeling shots that show the difference between a Pauline TPM and Pauline PM.
> 
> *****Please do not use any of these photographs for personal/ social media reasons.  Thank you!*****



OMG! I love the tpm in that blue!!! Now, I really wanna check out the Moynat store in manhattan.


----------



## eiiv

Sourisbrune said:


> I'm Marian and my SA is Annishia in NY.  She's awesome!
> 
> 
> These bags are new to Moynat for summer.
> View attachment 3755641
> View attachment 3755640
> 
> 
> Pauline PM
> View attachment 3755637
> View attachment 3755638
> 
> 
> Limousine
> View attachment 3755639
> 
> 
> I'm loving the colors.  Everything!  I wish I had unlimited funds!
> More photos to come.





Sourisbrune said:


> More colors.
> View attachment 3755737



Thank you so much for all these wonderful photos! The Rejane in emerald green [?] and purple/burgundy [?] are so striking! I think the purple one is quite right up my alley, if actual bag color is true to the color I see on my screen. And those new Limousine colors!!! I see a lilac/light purple one among them. Putting my customer service issues aside, their bags and colors are really


----------



## Sourisbrune

I got the first few sets of photos a couple of weeks ago (incl. modeling pics) and the last set a few months ago, so I don't know what they still have in, but Annishia said they get more and more bags quite often.  The color palettes that arrive even delight the SA's.

As I've stated before, I've always had excellent customer service (Annishia), though there was a time or two she asked Paris for something special for me, and I didn't like their opinion on how to accommodate me.  I chalk it up to creative differences.  They're probably right, and I'm stubborn.  At least they were willing to do something.

I have a few more recent photos I'll add soon.  I'm also waiting for tPF'er requested photos, I hope she has time to send very soon.  When I hear back, I'll post those as well.

I'm glad the photos have helped a few of you think about colors and styles.  I'll post info, especially new colors, as I get them.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rejane PM
I need to win the lottery!!!  Probably Powerball, given my handbag wants.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> I can see Delvaux being a good alternative for Hermes and Moynat, for they are gorgeous designer bags.
> I really like Delvaux designs, excellent workmanship and the history behind the brand, but I kind of lost interest in owning one since the Sun Corporation bought Delvaux.  I like how Hermes and Moynat are family owned, not a small fraction of corporate holdings.
> Just like Guillaume Davin says in an interview that can be read in "LUX" magazine, Moynat and Hermes have maintained the true feeling of luxury by remaining small, exclusive companies.
> Delvaux is getting a very expensive, too.  I've seen some of their calfskin bags in the $6K range.  Either I'm getting too old for these prices, or too money conscientious.


Didn't LVMH buy Moynat? And thanks for finding more photos to share with us! There's really no pressure to do so and it very kind of you to continue!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Didn't LVMH buy Moynat? And thanks for finding more photos to share with us! There's really no pressure to do so and it very kind of you to continue!



LVMH doesn't own Moynat, the Arnault family bought it.  It is separate from LVMH.  Bernard Arnault has made it his personal mission to keep Moynat "old school artisan".  No corporate involvement.  I love that.

No problem with photos.  I thought the colors were so beautiful, I couldn't keep them to myself, so I asked my SA if I could share them.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Talked to my SA today.  She said she'll get some photos of guys bags and "stuff" to me, and a photo or two of the interior of the Rivage.  She between cellphones in the NY store, but should be up and running sometime next week.
Stay tuned...


----------



## Zandkoekje

lulilu said:


> I don't have the limousine but have the similar Hermes Victoria.  It is a soft leather bag and does smoosh in.  That is what makes it comfortable to carry on the shoulder.  It doesn't bother me.  It has a toile lining, which makes it less structured and more like their unlined bags.  A bag insert can help maintain structure in some bags.



Thanks for your response, Lulilu^^ The Victoria is a lovely bag and I think it's more "suitable" for smooshing compared to the more structured Limousine. I guess it al depends on personal preference.


----------



## Zandkoekje

Those lilac and purple Limousine's that were posted are to die for.


----------



## pinklining

fawnhagh said:


> I purchased 2 out of my 4 Moynat bags via mail from Paris. I then had two of four bags sent in for repair (the stitching on my Rejane shoulder strap popped; and my Gabrielle handle was slightly crooked which I already noticed before I purchased it). Both times I took them to the store - first time in London and second time in Paris and they sent the bags to the atelier for the artisan to have a look.
> 
> Both times were free of charge (even the return shipping) and it took about 2-4 weeks. They mentioned that they might change the repair policy that we have to pay a bit for shipping and eventually repair but so far I have only good experience from Moynat when it comes to repair.



Hi, did you receive any receipt of a bag repair when you took them to the store in Paris? How long did they took to get back to you on the repair details?

I've recently dropped off my moynat bag for repair in Paris and they only took down my particulars. There was no receipt issued for my safekeeping. So i'm wondering if this is the norm. perhaps i'm too used to Chanel/Hermes where they have this repair request paper.


----------



## fawnhagh

pinklining said:


> Hi, did you receive any receipt of a bag repair when you took them to the store in Paris? How long did they took to get back to you on the repair details?
> 
> I've recently dropped off my moynat bag for repair in Paris and they only took down my particulars. There was no receipt issued for my safekeeping. So i'm wondering if this is the norm. perhaps i'm too used to Chanel/Hermes where they have this repair request paper.



Hi!

Nope they didn't give me a receipt but only wrote down which bag I sent in for repair with the SA's signature. I don't recall if I got anything the first time (I sent in for repair in London where they sent to Paris for me). I was also feeling a bit 'is that it?' They would write to you once the bag is back from the atelier and will send you via FedEx. 

It's still not a main luxury house like chanel or Hermes so I feel it's ok they don't have a standard procedure just yet [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## pinklining

fawnhagh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nope they didn't give me a receipt but only wrote down which bag I sent in for repair with the SA's signature. I don't recall if I got anything the first time (I sent in for repair in London where they sent to Paris for me). I was also feeling a bit 'is that it?' They would write to you once the bag is back from the atelier and will send you via FedEx.
> 
> It's still not a main luxury house like chanel or Hermes so I feel it's ok they don't have a standard procedure just yet [emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you for the helpful information! =) Haha sometimes i forget that they are still relatively new as compared to others.


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> Thanks for the new pics. Any bags for guys?



My SA got her new phone.  Hopefully photos coming soon.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg! The totes! They're so gorgeous! @Sourisbrune did your SA happen to have pics of the interior? Or share any prices? I'm on the lookout for a tote that cinches and I wonder if this might be it! I'm also loving the contrast colors on the Paulines!



NY is out of the tote.  But when the new shipment comes in, my SA said she'll take an interior photo for me to post.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pauline TPM


----------



## prepster

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a weird question that maybe you tPF'ers can help me answer.
> When buying a Moynat, I can't stop thinking about Hermes.  I think to myself, if I tire of it or want to sell it, it's easier to sell a Hermes, than a Moynat.  But, I like Moynat's styles and price tags much better.  How do I get the brand (Hermes) out of my head?
> 
> Have any of you had this thought process issue or am I not thinking straight?



I guess I've noticed the opposite, that Moynat bags get snapped up almost instantly on resale.


----------



## prepster

Has anyone seen the men's Holdall Ville in person. I wonder if that would be too large for a combination day bag/travel bag.  I like the shape and the exterior pocket.  I'm assuming it has feet and is leather-lined?


----------



## Sourisbrune

prepster said:


> I guess I've noticed the opposite, that Moynat bags get snapped up almost instantly on resale.



Great to hear!!!!!!!!


----------



## tea4two

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3757264
> 
> Rejane PM
> I need to win the lottery!!!  Probably Powerball, given my handbag wants.



Omgeeee!! What a fabulous shade of fuchsia! Wonder if this colour comes in the mini Rejane???


----------



## Sourisbrune

tea4two said:


> Omgeeee!! What a fabulous shade of fuchsia! Wonder if this colour comes in the mini Rejane???



A mini Rejane might come in fuschia, or you can have one made.  It is a beautiful color.


----------



## tea4two

Thought you all might want to see a side by side comparison of the mini Rejane with her sister Petite Rejane sporting her new Elvis macaron bag charm. Isn't that rooster just too cute?


----------



## Sourisbrune

tea4two said:


> View attachment 3769498
> 
> 
> Thought you all might want to see a side by side comparison of the mini Rejane with her sister Petite Rejane sporting her new Elvis macaron bag charm. Isn't that rooster just too cute?



Thank you.  I always wondered about the size difference.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I had to post this stunning Rejane from their Instagram. They posted a photo series of their process of building a Rejane and this was the final product. Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## allanrvj

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I had to post this stunning Rejane from their Instagram. They posted a photo series of their process of building a Rejane and this was the final product. Incredibly beautiful!


The Rejane is really nice. I wish they make bigger sizes, bigger than 30 cm, like what Hermes does with the Kelly.


----------



## allanrvj

The Mini Vanity (from their Instagram account)


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> The Rejane is really nice. I wish they make bigger sizes, bigger than 30 cm, like what Hermes does with the Kelly.



They do there's a 35 but it's very rare. I've only seen it in black and taupe. Also because of the shape and outside seams it looks way bigger than a 35 Kelly.


----------



## allanrvj

bagnut1 said:


> They do there's a 35 but it's very rare. I've only seen it in black and taupe. Also because of the shape and outside seams it looks way bigger than a 35 Kelly.


I'm a guy. I'd totally LOVE that  
Black Rejane in 35. mmmm


----------



## allanrvj

In my search for Moynat bags, I found out they made a briefcase with Rejane hardware




It's called the Juste à Temps. Very pretty in the boxcalf version


----------



## bagnut1

Box=yummers!!


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I had to post this stunning Rejane from their Instagram. They posted a photo series of their process of building a Rejane and this was the final product. Incredibly beautiful!



Drooling.... I actually like the other lines of Moynat bags but the croc version rejane is to die for. Must be $$$$$. Anyone know the price of the croc version?


----------



## allanrvj

Monique1004 said:


> Drooling.... I actually like the other lines of Moynat bags but the croc version rejane is to die for. Must be $$$$$. Anyone know the price of the croc version?


You can go to the Moynat website and send them a message. They will be happy to tell you how much it costs and which store it is available in.

Just like what I experienced. I asked them about the price of the Holdall Ville. They replied a few days later saying it was €2500. They even said that it is not available anymore in their Saint Honoré store, but maybe in Les Galleries Lafayette. They even added that since I'm not in Paris, I could order the bag and have it shipped to my apartment. So awesome.

Now I'm thinking that since they accept orders, maybe I should order a 35 cm Rejane in Barenia or Boxcalf. That would be lovely!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

allanrvj said:


> Now I'm thinking that since they accept orders, maybe I should order a 35 cm Rejane in Barenia or Boxcalf. That would be lovely!


If you get it, you have to share pictures. That sounds so stunning.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Thank you for sharing your awesome photos!!!!!
I think what this thread really needs is photos of a variety of bags.  Moynat bags/briefcases are so beautiful and well made.
I have a couple of photos from Annishia.  Still waiting on the interior photo of the tote- it's not back in stock yet.
Thank you for sharing, again!


----------



## Sourisbrune

tea4two said:


> View attachment 3769498
> 
> 
> Thought you all might want to see a side by side comparison of the mini Rejane with her sister Petite Rejane sporting her new Elvis macaron bag charm. Isn't that rooster just too cute?



Does the flap crease at all from constant opening and closing?


----------



## lovetheduns

Alice's craze said:


> So.. I am trying to understand this.. I think you are saying that you can get a Moynat purse via mail from Paris, instead of NYC or LA.  If this is true, can you please share with us how you go about purchasing your bag.  I really like the Petite Gabrielle.  There are no prices listed on their site.  I wonder how much it is for it in Paris or LA.



@Alice's craze Ugh I feel so bad for not coming back to this thread. I have been doing a lot of traveling for work. 

I just emailed the Paris office that has been shared here as well as their website. I simply asked what they had available and cost. I was never forced to go to the NYC store. I have called the NYC store before about pricing and I have also emailed them (as well as visited the store).


----------



## lovetheduns

I bought the Parme Limousin while in Paris in May - and I have had the chance to use it a few times. For what it is worth, I have a few Hermes bags and a few Moynat bags (the canvas ones - Limousine was my first leather). 

Although I love a shoulder bag (and I would be very interested in a Moynat cross body as I would really love to see their take on it since I feel my Evelynes are very casual and my Halzans are not great as cross bodies), I have REALLY enjoyed the Limousine. I have received LOTS of  compliments on the bag.

Is it a shoulder bag? No, I mean I can use it as such if desperate but it is not a great fit, but I find it a pleasure to hand carry as well.

It has kept its shape much more than any other Hermes bag I have - and I have not exactly been kind with her.

I am REALLY thinking a bright Pauline would be amazing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

lovetheduns said:


> I bought the Parme Limousin while in Paris in May - and I have had the chance to use it a few times. For what it is worth, I have a few Hermes bags and a few Moynat bags (the canvas ones - Limousine was my first leather).
> 
> Although I love a shoulder bag (and I would be very interested in a Moynat cross body as I would really love to see their take on it since I feel my Evelynes are very casual and my Halzans are not great as cross bodies), I have REALLY enjoyed the Limousine. I have received LOTS of  compliments on the bag.
> 
> Is it a shoulder bag? No, I mean I can use it as such if desperate but it is not a great fit, but I find it a pleasure to hand carry as well.
> 
> It has kept its shape much more than any other Hermes bag I have - and I have not exactly been kind with her.
> 
> I am REALLY thinking a bright Pauline would be amazing!



Thank you for writing about your experiences with your Limo.  I think the Limo will keep its shape much better than the Hermes Victoria II.  Have you seen the Rejane and Pauline in person?  Do you think they will keep their shape better or as well as a Kelly and Garden Party?  I love Moynat designs and colors, and the bags have wonderful workmanship, but I keep thinking Hermes.  Moynat prices are much better!  What do you think?


----------



## lovetheduns

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for writing about your experiences with your Limo.  I think the Limo will keep its shape much better than the Hermes Victoria II.  Have you seen the Rejane and Pauline in person?  Do you think they will keep their shape better or as well as a Kelly and Garden Party?  I love Moynat designs and colors, and the bags have wonderful workmanship, but I keep thinking Hermes.  Moynat prices are much better!  What do you think?



Hi @Sourisbrune 

I have seen both the Rejane and Pauline. I am not so fond of the Rejane - it just looks so hard and too rigid for me. On others it looks great, but it is the same reason why I TRY to love the Kelly but it just doesn't seem "me."  

I love the Pauline because it looks so different. I don't see other handbags like it. I see a lot of copies of the Birkin and there are other designers who essentially make a Birkin lookalike or a Kelly lookalike. But the Pauline just seems different.

I think the Pauline would keep shape much better than the Garden Party. I have a Garden Party in country vache and one in epsom. The epsom one keeps its shape much better than the other GP. 

With that said, the birkin is more "me" since it feels much more casual but it is just a bag that I don't feel I really want to wear. Where I live it would be an attention getter and one that most people (those who would recognize) would think I was just trying to show off and it wouldn't matter how much I talk about quality and care it would just be one of those things that would give people more excuses to be more judgmental than what they already are. Those that wouldn't recognize it would find out what it is from the other set of folks and then make some pretty harsh conclusions.  If I lived in a much larger city such as NY, San Francisco, Chicago, Paris, etc I wouldn't mind - but in the more rural Southeast? Nah, not a good fit. I travel a lot for work due to my work in consulting but it would also be inappropriate to carry with clients, etc.

Finally, bringing up Hermes is interesting. Hermes has more of a brand than Moynat and Moynat may never catch up to that. For many, that is perfectly fine. But if carrying something that is not Hermes is the root cause of your indecision or hesitation, then I recommend to not move forward with one of the Moynat bags. It is not Hermes and never will be. I think it will be quite a long while before Moynat has the same cache as some of the more designer brands even on the resell market. 

I have learned awhile ago that if what I REALLY desire is a Hermes Lindy... then it is just cheaper to get what I want versus try to make up the substitution with other items where I am never quite satisfied. 

I discovered Moynat because I was fascinated with their brand and I thought a lot of their bags just had a different feel and look. The quality is fabulous and although the bags are not cheap I feel that they are an exceptional value. Granted, I don't sell bags when I am done with them I try to pick things that I will love to use year after year after year (and this influences the colors I choose). The only luxury handbag I given up is a LV Neverfull that I gave to a family member after using a handful of times - I bought it because I really wanted something else like a Goyard and I was just never happy with it.

Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Thank you so much Lovetheduns!!!
I truly appreciate all that you said.  I think you really got me thinking about what works for me.

As for the Pauline and Rejane, I feel both are beautiful bags.  Really, I think the Limousine is my all time number one bag (I had one for a day and sent it back), except I found the straps about an inch or two too short.  The designers in Paris said they were unwilling to lengthen the straps for me on a special order, but they were willing to place clips and provide me with a shoulder strap.  They said they had considered lengthening the straps in the design, but didn't like the look.  I guess that's something to think about.  Well, that brings me to my other favorites.

I really like the look of the Rejane, but you got me thinking.  I like somewhat structured bags (I have a Chanel Jumbo Caviar classic), but some bags look like I've hung a very large, very thick book on a chain and thrown it on my shoulder.
Case in point, the Chanel Boy Bag.  Totally awkward looking on me.  I wonder if the Rejane might have that effect- though rounded on the top, it has that boxy look.

I really like the Pauline.  My SA thinks it would suit me best, though we've only talked and texted and haven't met in person.  She said the tapered look is flattering against the body.  I think the TPM will fit the few things I carry, but I like the thought that the PM handles can be worn on the shoulder.  Yet, will it be like the Limo and I'll need a hand to keep the handles from sliding down?

Though expensive, Moynat handbags are financially manageable.  Hermes is a huge chunk of my fun money, but one or two is worth the expense.  I sold my Victoria II (I like the Limo better anyway) and my GP because I had an allergic reaction to Hermes leather.  Now that my allergies are so bad to everything, I have to take daily meds and I have to rub petroleum on my fingertips two to three times a day.  I can carry their bags again.  It's not about showing off, that's why I don't wear my Jumbo very often.  I love the history, the workmanship, the made in France feeling (I'm French/English American) and the under the radar designs.

I really like the So Kelly (discontinued) because of its ease and streamline silhouette.  I like the Bolide a lot.  Once again, it's streamline and people don't know it's a Hermes.  You're right, something about the Kelly, no matter the size, looks awkward on me.  Too structured?  I wish the Birkin 25 and 28 had clips and a shoulder strap.  I'd buy one in a second!  I love the look, but know it would drive me crazy (to hand hold it all the time).
I live in an area that is Birkin friendly.  I don't see many, but many people have a lot of money, and probably have a few in their closets.  Just my relatives would frown at me- especially in-laws.  They would never guess the Bolide is a Hermes.  A Hermes would mean I would have to chose wisely and keep my bags to the tiny collection I plan to have.

Right now I have my black Jumbo (made in France single flap), a black Chanel waist bag (made in France) and an REI nylon bag.  I want a little bit of color (orange or fuschia), and a taupe or grey bag.
I need to take the plunge.  Just... which one?  I'll wait a wee bit longer and think a bit more.

Thank you again for your input.  If you have anymore words of wisdom, please chime in.

Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## lovetheduns

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much Lovetheduns!!!
> I truly appreciate all that you said.  I think you really got me thinking about what works for me.
> 
> As for the Pauline and Rejane, I feel both are beautiful bags.  Really, I think the Limousine is my all time number one bag (I had one for a day and sent it back), except I found the straps about an inch or two too short.  The designers in Paris said they were unwilling to lengthen the straps for me on a special order, but they were willing to place clips and provide me with a shoulder strap.  They said they had considered lengthening the straps in the design, but didn't like the look.  I guess that's something to think about.  Well, that brings me to my other favorites.



I *think* I would like the straps a little longer, but I also think it would take away from the delicateness of the Limousine. I have a Victoria Cabas which I will carry over my shoulder (I bought it originally for a work tote since it was very under the radar). One thing that I think differentiates the Limousine from the Victoria is that there is a delicate quality to the Limousine. I think the Victoria is more masculine and boxy - whereas the Limousine has the swoop reminiscent of their car trunks. Even the little leather lock clasp seems more feminine and stylized. I think if there were longer straps some of this would be lost so I can see their point.



Sourisbrune said:


> I really like the look of the Rejane, but you got me thinking.  I like somewhat structured bags (I have a Chanel Jumbo Caviar classic), but some bags look like I've hung a very large, very thick book on a chain and thrown it on my shoulder.
> Case in point, the Chanel Boy Bag.  Totally awkward looking on me.  I wonder if the Rejane might have that effect- though rounded on the top, it has that boxy look.
> 
> I really like the Pauline.  My SA thinks it would suit me best, though we've only talked and texted and haven't met in person.  She said the tapered look is flattering against the body.  I think the TPM will fit the few things I carry, but I like the thought that the PM handles can be worn on the shoulder.  Yet, will it be like the Limo and I'll need a hand to keep the handles from sliding down?



I believe you have mentioned your SA was Annishia? I met her once in NY when I bought a canvas quattro and later bought a passport envelope from her via email. She is very nice and patient. 

I think the Rejane much like the Ballerine has a very traditional womens bag look. Myself, I am more like a bull in a china shop and wouldn't call myself exceptionally delicate or graceful. My hobbies are more spent in photography, with my horses, and feeding my little chickens. The most "delicate" I get is with my love of scarves and shawls but even how I wear my 90cm scarves is still very haphazardly and not in such a dressy way as many of the ladies wear them on the Hermes scarf threads. So although I think Rejane is very interesting, it would look like I am trying to wear stilettos to the barn. It just isn't me. The modeling photos I have seen of it tend to look elegant on so many women, but I think it would just look like a box on me.

I am not sure what you mean about the handles slipping with the PM Pauline? I think the Pauline also comes with a strap so you can wear it multiple ways. I feel like the Pauline just breaks up the properness of a shaped bag - it seems almost irreverent in a way. 



Sourisbrune said:


> Though expensive, Moynat handbags are financially manageable.  Hermes is a huge chunk of my fun money, but one or two is worth the expense.  I sold my Victoria II (I like the Limo better anyway) and my GP because I had an allergic reaction to Hermes leather.  Now that my allergies are so bad to everything, I have to take daily meds and I have to rub petroleum on my fingertips two to three times a day.  I can carry their bags again.  It's not about showing off, that's why I don't wear my Jumbo very often.  I love the history, the workmanship, the made in France feeling (I'm French/English American) and the under the radar designs.
> 
> I really like the So Kelly (discontinued) because of its ease and streamline silhouette.  I like the Bolide a lot.  Once again, it's streamline and people don't know it's a Hermes.  You're right, something about the Kelly, no matter the size, looks awkward on me.  Too structured?  I wish the Birkin 25 and 28 had clips and a shoulder strap.  I'd buy one in a second!  I love the look, but know it would drive me crazy (to hand hold it all the time).
> I live in an area that is Birkin friendly.  I don't see many, but many people have a lot of money, and probably have a few in their closets.  Just my relatives would frown at me- especially in-laws.  They would never guess the Bolide is a Hermes.  A Hermes would mean I would have to chose wisely and keep my bags to the tiny collection I plan to have.



Oh my goodness so sorry to hear about your allergies. I get atopic eczema quite a bit (especially in the winter) and I feel it happens from sleeping in so many different hotels, being exposed to so many different places and detergents at hotels, airpots, etc. When I am home for awhile, it is controlled. The best lotion I have found to help calm my skin was the Lipikar Baume AP+ from La Roche Posay everything else just could never stop the itch and add in back the moisture. It is by no means as harsh as your allergies but I feel like I can at least have some empathy. Skin issues are the absolute worst. Glad you have medication to help.

I am not French but France has a very sweet spot in my heart. I spent almost two years as an exchange student and I consider one family as my sister we saw each other earlier this year and it had been a couple decades since we lost contact. I also had the chance of working in Paris off and one for 18 months (2-3 weeks each month) so there is something about handcrafted artisan products from France with long histories gives me pleasure. So I can understand that perspective as well.

I bought my So Kelly second hand - it was in fabulous condition and at quite a bargain versus buying one of the three colors left on Hermes.com. It doesn't hold a huge amount of items but it is so easy to wear and it has a more relaxed Kelly look to it. 

Since I love the iconic look of the birkin I think this is why I am drawn to the Jyspiere. It feels more sport like and more me.. although my SA told me she really thought it was uncomfortable to wear since it protrudes a lot from the body - however I think it is what I am missing in my collection.. *lol* And since most people I know would be able to pick out a Kelly or a Birkin they would have no idea that the Jypsiere or the So Kelly are actually Hermes.. they would just assume they are "inspirations".



Sourisbrune said:


> Right now I have my black Jumbo (made in France single flap), a black Chanel waist bag (made in France) and an REI nylon bag.  I want a little bit of color (orange or fuschia), and a taupe or grey bag.
> I need to take the plunge.  Just... which one?  I'll wait a wee bit longer and think a bit more.
> 
> Thank you again for your input.  If you have anymore words of wisdom, please chime in.
> 
> Enjoy your day!!!!




One thing that I love about the french handbag makers (whether it is Moynat or Hermes) is the color... so honestly if I were going to make the plunge go for the color that is your pop.


----------



## thyme

mini gabrielle in parme boxcalf


----------



## Alice's craze

lovetheduns said:


> @Alice's craze Ugh I feel so bad for not coming back to this thread. I have been doing a lot of traveling for work.
> 
> I just emailed the Paris office that has been shared here as well as their website. I simply asked what they had available and cost. I was never forced to go to the NYC store. I have called the NYC store before about pricing and I have also emailed them (as well as visited the store).


Thank u so much!


----------



## Sourisbrune

lovetheduns said:


> I *think* I would like the straps a little longer, but I also think it would take away from the delicateness of the Limousine. I have a Victoria Cabas which I will carry over my shoulder (I bought it originally for a work tote since it was very under the radar). One thing that I think differentiates the Limousine from the Victoria is that there is a delicate quality to the Limousine. I think the Victoria is more masculine and boxy - whereas the Limousine has the swoop reminiscent of their car trunks. Even the little leather lock clasp seems more feminine and stylized. I think if there were longer straps some of this would be lost so I can see their point.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have mentioned your SA was Annishia? I met her once in NY when I bought a canvas quattro and later bought a passport envelope from her via email. She is very nice and patient.
> 
> I think the Rejane much like the Ballerine has a very traditional womens bag look. Myself, I am more like a bull in a china shop and wouldn't call myself exceptionally delicate or graceful. My hobbies are more spent in photography, with my horses, and feeding my little chickens. The most "delicate" I get is with my love of scarves and shawls but even how I wear my 90cm scarves is still very haphazardly and not in such a dressy way as many of the ladies wear them on the Hermes scarf threads. So although I think Rejane is very interesting, it would look like I am trying to wear stilettos to the barn. It just isn't me. The modeling photos I have seen of it tend to look elegant on so many women, but I think it would just look like a box on me.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean about the handles slipping with the PM Pauline? I think the Pauline also comes with a strap so you can wear it multiple ways. I feel like the Pauline just breaks up the properness of a shaped bag - it seems almost irreverent in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness so sorry to hear about your allergies. I get atopic eczema quite a bit (especially in the winter) and I feel it happens from sleeping in so many different hotels, being exposed to so many different places and detergents at hotels, airpots, etc. When I am home for awhile, it is controlled. The best lotion I have found to help calm my skin was the Lipikar Baume AP+ from La Roche Posay everything else just could never stop the itch and add in back the moisture. It is by no means as harsh as your allergies but I feel like I can at least have some empathy. Skin issues are the absolute worst. Glad you have medication to help.
> 
> I am not French but France has a very sweet spot in my heart. I spent almost two years as an exchange student and I consider one family as my sister we saw each other earlier this year and it had been a couple decades since we lost contact. I also had the chance of working in Paris off and one for 18 months (2-3 weeks each month) so there is something about handcrafted artisan products from France with long histories gives me pleasure. So I can understand that perspective as well.
> 
> I bought my So Kelly second hand - it was in fabulous condition and at quite a bargain versus buying one of the three colors left on Hermes.com. It doesn't hold a huge amount of items but it is so easy to wear and it has a more relaxed Kelly look to it.
> 
> Since I love the iconic look of the birkin I think this is why I am drawn to the Jyspiere. It feels more sport like and more me.. although my SA told me she really thought it was uncomfortable to wear since it protrudes a lot from the body - however I think it is what I am missing in my collection.. *lol* And since most people I know would be able to pick out a Kelly or a Birkin they would have no idea that the Jypsiere or the So Kelly are actually Hermes.. they would just assume they are "inspirations".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I love about the french handbag makers (whether it is Moynat or Hermes) is the color... so honestly if I were going to make the plunge go for the color that is your pop.





***My husband and I like the Limo over the Victoria II because of the swoop silhouette and the detail straps on the sides.  It also seems to be a little more structured than the Victoria.

*** Annishia is fantastic!!!

*** I'm a 50+ year old stay-at-home mom who loves her casual look.  Denims, desert boots, sweater and pixie cut or shoulder length hair depending on my patience.  I think the Jypsiere, So Kelly and Bolide look best with my style.  The Rejane (I think) can be dressed down, but not a lot.

***Handles slipping on the Pauline?  Sometimes rolled handles don't sit well on shoulders.  I guess that is where the strap comes in handy.  The Pauline is Annishia's favorite for me.

***Yes, atopic eczema is the worst!  I have to follow a strict diet and mind what I come in contact with everyday.  Detergents and soaps are notorious for skin disorders, you're right.

***Your exchange student experience sounds wonderful.  There is something about France and French luxury items that are so special.  It's funny how people would rather get a French handbag over one made in Italy or Spain.  Deep down, I feel that way, too. 

***It sounds like you like your So Kelly.  Who knows, after eyeing them for years, maybe I will go down that pre-loved route, too.  The style looks so nice and casual, with that dash of hardware.

***I really like the Jypsiere 28.  Any size larger than that does feel awkward to me.  I wish the Jypsiere had a plate (like the Kelly), where the hardware goes through the hole in the leather.  Regardless, I love the look.

Thank you so much for your response!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hi Lovetheduns,
Quick questions-
I saw your posts on the Halzan thread.  Would you buy a Halzan over a Pauline and why?
I know this is like comparing apples and oranges, but for everyday and travel, what do you think?


----------



## Gomme

Hi all,
I'm from Hong Kong and I will travel to *London* next month.
May I know the following price of Rejane bag in *London store *?
Moynat Mini Rejane Bag in Taurillon leather
Moynat Petit Rejane Bag in Taurillon leather

I visited the Moynat Hong Kong store,the price of Petit Rejane is HKD $36500 ( around USD$4679).

Thank you


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> mini gabrielle in parme boxcalf
> 
> View attachment 3778687
> View attachment 3778688


Parme is such an elegant and versatile color! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Parme is such an elegant and versatile color! Enjoy it in good health



Thank you! Agree with you about Parme. Your rejane is gorgeous


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> mini gabrielle in parme boxcalf
> 
> View attachment 3778687
> View attachment 3778688



So chic!  Love your outfit and bag!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> So chic!  Love your outfit and bag!



Thank you


----------



## lovetheduns

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi Lovetheduns,
> Quick questions-
> I saw your posts on the Halzan thread.  Would you buy a Halzan over a Pauline and why?
> I know this is like comparing apples and oranges, but for everyday and travel, what do you think?



Hi @Sourisbrune well, I have 2 Halzan (one in Clemence and one in Barenia) so I can tell you the "why" I got Halzan before I have ever bought a Pauline. 

The Halzan I liked could be worn in multiple ways, long shoulder bag, short shoulder bag, clutch, handbag, and cross body. I have never used it as a clutch, but I have used it in all of the other ways. I loved how "easy" it is and I love the multiple pockets. It doesn't read dressy at all like I feel the Pauline does - but for everyday and travel, I absolutely adore the Halzan.


----------



## bagnut1

lovetheduns said:


> Hi @Sourisbrune well, I have 2 Halzan (one in Clemence and one in Barenia) so I can tell you the "why" I got Halzan before I have ever bought a Pauline.
> 
> The Halzan I liked could be worn in multiple ways, long shoulder bag, short shoulder bag, clutch, handbag, and cross body. I have never used it as a clutch, but I have used it in all of the other ways. I loved how "easy" it is and I love the multiple pockets. It doesn't read dressy at all like I feel the Pauline does - but for everyday and travel, I absolutely adore the Halzan.



I agree!  Halzan is a great, elegant, flexible bag.  The Pauline is beautiful too but for me the bag is a bit too short to close with my regular organizer in it.  Also I don't like the zipper, and the handles are  comfortable on the shoulder but are awkwardly long when carrying by hand.

I love all of my Moynat bags but am happy that the corporate resellers are finally starting to catch on since I really don't ever use the Pauline.


----------



## mlsv

chincac said:


> mini gabrielle in parme boxcalf
> 
> View attachment 3778687
> View attachment 3778688



The Gabrielle looks lovely on you!
I am seriously considering this bag. How easy is it to get in and out of?


----------



## thyme

mlsv said:


> The Gabrielle looks lovely on you!
> I am seriously considering this bag. How easy is it to get in and out of?



Thank you! I do find it very easy to get in and out of. Closure is very clever. Just flip it upside down.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Fresh out of the box!
Annishia just opened the NY boutique's Rivage bags delivery.  I've included the exterior photo again, and she just sent me the interior photo.  NY didn't order many.  I am tempted.  Yikes!  So many wants.
Please let her know if you'd like one.
It looks like a good travel "stuff" bag.


----------



## hb925

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3783909
> View attachment 3783910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the box!
> Annishia just opened the NY boutique's Rivage bags delivery.  I've included the exterior photo again, and she just sent me the interior photo.  NY didn't order many.  I am tempted.  Yikes!  So many wants.
> Please let her know if you'd like one.
> It looks like a good travel "stuff" bag.



This is gorgeous! Do you know the price? I'm tempted too!


----------



## Sourisbrune

lovetheduns said:


> Hi @Sourisbrune well, I have 2 Halzan (one in Clemence and one in Barenia) so I can tell you the "why" I got Halzan before I have ever bought a Pauline.
> 
> The Halzan I liked could be worn in multiple ways, long shoulder bag, short shoulder bag, clutch, handbag, and cross body. I have never used it as a clutch, but I have used it in all of the other ways. I loved how "easy" it is and I love the multiple pockets. It doesn't read dressy at all like I feel the Pauline does - but for everyday and travel, I absolutely adore the Halzan.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovetheduns

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3783909
> View attachment 3783910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the box!
> Annishia just opened the NY boutique's Rivage bags delivery.  I've included the exterior photo again, and she just sent me the interior photo.  NY didn't order many.  I am tempted.  Yikes!  So many wants.
> Please let her know if you'd like one.
> It looks like a good travel "stuff" bag.



I love how detailed the brand flap (don't know what else to call it) is inside!


----------



## Sourisbrune

cj0617 said:


> This is gorgeous! Do you know the price? I'm tempted too!



$1050 USD
14in x 10-1/2in x 5-1/2in w/ 9 in shoulder drop.
My SA can also answer any questions you might have, that I can't.  She's provided me w/ a lot of info on bags.
I'm Marian.  Please let her know you saw her photos, if you call NY.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Annishia surprised me this morning with a few of the TPF'ers' requested photos- "guy"/neutral items from Moynat!
More eye candy at the NY boutique!!!!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3783909
> View attachment 3783910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the box!
> Annishia just opened the NY boutique's Rivage bags delivery.  I've included the exterior photo again, and she just sent me the interior photo.  NY didn't order many.  I am tempted.  Yikes!  So many wants.
> Please let her know if you'd like one.
> It looks like a good travel "stuff" bag.



Hi dear,

Do you know the dimension of the bag and if the pouch can be detached from the bag?

I'm tempted too given the price point and the amazing details [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fawnhagh said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Do you know the dimension of the bag and if the pouch can be detached from the bag?
> 
> I'm tempted too given the price point and the amazing details [emoji7]


Dimensions are on post #1403


----------



## fawnhagh

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Dimensions are on post #1403



Thank you! I must have overlooked it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Do you know the dimension of the bag and if the pouch can be detached from the bag?
> 
> I'm tempted too given the price point and the amazing details [emoji7]



I do believe the pouch is detachable.  I was looking at the photo, too.  It looks like it's detachable, yet it looks like a "different kind of" attachment- no hardware?
Please let me know if you'd like for me to call my SA and ask the quickie question.  No problem.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I do believe the pouch is detachable.  I was looking at the photo, too.  It looks like it's detachable, yet it looks like a "different kind of" attachment- no hardware?
> Please let me know if you'd like for me to call my SA and ask the quickie question.  No problem.



Dear Sourisbrune, 

Thank you for your reply! I found a photo sent by my SA and I believe it is detachable! But if it is not too much trouble can you ask your SA to confirm? Now I want this tote even more arghhhhh......

Has anyone pulled the trigger on rivage yet? I want a daily handy bag and this seems to fit the bill, oops!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Dear Sourisbrune,
> 
> Thank you for your reply! I found a photo sent by my SA and I believe it is detachable! But if it is not too much trouble can you ask your SA to confirm? Now I want this tote even more arghhhhh......
> 
> Has anyone pulled the trigger on rivage yet? I want a daily handy bag and this seems to fit the bill, oops!



I'll text her today.  If i hear nothing within an hour or two, I'll call and talk to whomever is working.  My SA may be off today.  I'll let you know a.s.a.p..
Enjoy your day!!!
P.S.:  I'm curious about the Rivage in real life (white or blue), too.  It looks more substantial (thickness and design) than Goyard.  The leather corners are great.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> I'll text her today.  If i hear nothing within an hour or two, I'll call and talk to whomever is working.  My SA may be off today.  I'll let you know a.s.a.p..
> Enjoy your day!!!
> P.S.:  I'm curious about the Rivage in real life (white or blue), too.  It looks more substantial (thickness and design) than Goyard.  The leather corners are great.


Plus I think the pattern on the canvas (is t canvas?) is the most beautiful I've seen yet, especially in the white!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I'll text her today.  If i hear nothing within an hour or two, I'll call and talk to whomever is working.  My SA may be off today.  I'll let you know a.s.a.p..
> Enjoy your day!!!
> P.S.:  I'm curious about the Rivage in real life (white or blue), too.  It looks more substantial (thickness and design) than Goyard.  The leather corners are great.



Thank you so much! It seems like it's sold out in Paris and I only see the photo of the blue (or purple?). Do you happen to have a photo of the white as well? I am curious if it will come in other colors as well...

I heard some people complaining about Goyard canvas being too thin and it actually wears out pretty soon. Given the quality of the Moynat bags I own I am willing to try out the Rivage for sure  

In addition, it seems that the gabrielle in taurillon will come in autumn, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you so much! It seems like it's sold out in Paris and I only see the photo of the blue (or purple?). Do you happen to have a photo of the white as well? I am curious if it will come in other colors as well...
> 
> I heard some people complaining about Goyard canvas being too thin and it actually wears out pretty soon. Given the quality of the Moynat bags I own I am willing to try out the Rivage for sure


Sourisbrune shared the white on post #1331  Official MOYNAT Thread
And yes the Goyard St Louis is really not worth the money. I hope the Rivage is as functional as it is beautiful!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> I'll text her today.  If i hear nothing within an hour or two, I'll call and talk to whomever is working.  My SA may be off today.  I'll let you know a.s.a.p..
> Enjoy your day!!!
> P.S.:  I'm curious about the Rivage in real life (white or blue), too.  It looks more substantial (thickness and design) than Goyard.  The leather corners are great.



"Hi! Yes, the Rivage pouch is detachable.  So convenient!"- Annishia
I hope this helps!!!!  Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Sourisbrune

No problem, I'll share it again.  Photos courtesy of Annishia, of course.
She also shared photos of a backpack with me.  A backpack I might want for travel.  I love it.  Love the pocket in the front, but that off-white would be ruined by me within a week.  I'm waiting for more colors to come in.  This is the only one NY has right now.  I can't wait to go there Spring '18!!!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3795410
> 
> No problem, I'll share it again.  Photos courtesy of Annishia, of course.
> She also shared photos of a backpack with me.  A backpack I might want for travel.  I love it.  Love the pocket in the front, but that off-white would be ruined by me within a week.  I'm waiting for more colors to come in.  This is the only one NY has right now.  I can't wait to go there Spring '18!!!!!



Thank you so much for the helpful information! Really appreciated!! They have so many wonderful bags......your SA is so sweet and kind, but so tempting with all the photos she sent lol!


----------



## Catata

Can anyone tell me the weight (g or lbs) of Mini Réjane and Petite Réjane please?


----------



## bagnut1

Catata said:


> Can anyone tell me the weight (g or lbs) of Mini Réjane and Petite Réjane please?


Petite is 1lb 15oz (box leather).


----------



## jhayso

fawnhagh said:


> Dear Sourisbrune,
> 
> Thank you for your reply! I found a photo sent by my SA and I believe it is detachable! But if it is not too much trouble can you ask your SA to confirm? Now I want this tote even more arghhhhh......
> 
> Has anyone pulled the trigger on rivage yet? I want a daily handy bag and this seems to fit the bill, oops!


Hi Fawnhagh,
I DID pull the trigger on the Rivage! It just arrived today from NY.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jhayso said:


> Hi Fawnhagh,
> I DID pull the trigger on the Rivage! It just arrived today from NY.


Just incredible!! Look at that canvas!! It looks even better in your photo!! What are your initial thoughts?


----------



## jhayso

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just incredible!! Look at that canvas!! It looks even better in your photo!! What are your initial thoughts?


Thank you!! 
So far, I LOVE. 

For me, Rivage is a good size for an everyday bag (I'm 5 feet) and holds her shape pretty well. Nice and light. The canvas is definitely softer than LV coated canvas but thicker than Goyardine.  The strap drop is perfect for me and I don't think I will have a problem with them slipping. I'll let you know how it goes the rest of the week.


----------



## hb925

jhayso said:


> Hi Fawnhagh,
> I DID pull the trigger on the Rivage! It just arrived today from NY.


Wow, that is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

jhayso said:


> Hi Fawnhagh,
> I DID pull the trigger on the Rivage! It just arrived today from NY.



It's beautiful!!!  I like the black!


----------



## fawnhagh

jhayso said:


> Hi Fawnhagh,
> I DID pull the trigger on the Rivage! It just arrived today from NY.


Wow congrats!!! It looks so amazing  Really loving this Rivage bag!! Would love to see more mod shots on you when you have time


----------



## jhayso

Sorry for the quality of the image but here's a quick selfie for size! Also, I noticed this weekend, the bottom is reinforced which prevents sagging and helps her keep her shape!


----------



## fawnhagh

jhayso said:


> Sorry for the quality of the image but here's a quick selfie for size! Also, I noticed this weekend, the bottom is reinforced which prevents sagging and helps her keep her shape!


Thank you for the mod shot! It looks great on you! The size, color and shape is perfect! Enjoy


----------



## Sourisbrune

jhayso said:


> Sorry for the quality of the image but here's a quick selfie for size! Also, I noticed this weekend, the bottom is reinforced which prevents sagging and helps her keep her shape!



Gorgeous!  This tote looks fantastic on you!!!!!!!
I've got this thing for black bags- I really like the black leather with the grey, blue and true white (w/ black accents) tote.  The colors work really well together.


----------



## jhayso

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous!  This tote looks fantastic on you!!!!!!!
> I've got this thing for black bags- I really like the black leather with the grey, blue and true white (w/ black accents) tote.  The colors work really well together.


Thanks!! I originally wanted the one with the blue trim but they sent me a picture of this one too and I just couldn't pass the black up!


----------



## Adrian Ho

I don't know if you any of you know about this, but I'd like to share the news that Barney's New York now carries Moynat handbags and some SLGs, so I think it might be helpful for people who want to purchase but don't live near by the boutiques. 

It shows better stocck photos and details (inside and back) and what looks like on person.

I'm currently lusting after the Gabrielle pm, but I wish they could make it in taurillon leather.

Here is the link:
https://www.barneys.com/designer/moynat-paris/women/N-1hwhbupZ1mipr5a


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hello! I'm going to Paris for a quick trip this weekend and have been wanting to pick up a good coated canvas shopping/tote bag. I'm not too keen on LV and I know Goyard isn't very durable, so I think it's between Faure Le Page's Daily Battle and Moynat's Cabas Initial bag.
I was just wondering if anyone with experience has an opinion on which I should go for? Thanks for your help!


----------



## hermezzylife

filet68 said:


> Congrats! Nice bag. I hope to visit the store in a few months. Did you get a box with your bag?  They just shipped me the Pauline but it did not come with a box....only a dust bag.  Is it common for them not to provide a box for their handbags? I typically get a box with bags of this quality.


Hiiii! I have two rejanes, and they did not come with a box. I hope one day that changes, but the answer is no... they don't come with boxes. I got mine in Tokyo and Hong Kong


----------



## hermezzylife

TexasBec said:


> Cool! I live in the Dallas, TX area and have never seen a Moynat, and I kind of like that. EVERYONE has a Louis Vuitton, you see them everywhere on everyone. And I'm beginning to see a lot of Goyards. The SA at a LV store did notice my Pauline and commented on it, but she had never heard of Moynat. But she noticed the quality.


I get tons of compliments on my rejanes too! No one knows what it is... 

The current creative director of Moynat used to be the creative director for hermes for many many years. That's why Moynat bags are sooooo perfect.


----------



## fawnhagh

hermezzylife said:


> Hiiii! I have two rejanes, and they did not come with a box. I hope one day that changes, but the answer is no... they don't come with boxes. I got mine in Tokyo and Hong Kong



My experience is if you purchase in the store then they will not come with boxes. However, if you get your bag shipped to you then you can request a box in advance (at least from the mothership store in Paris).


----------



## hermezzylife

fawnhagh said:


> My experience is if you purchase in the store then they will not come with boxes. However, if you get your bag shipped to you then you can request a box in advance (at least from the mothership store in Paris).


Was it a flip top box? Or a nice sturdy one?


----------



## thyme

hermezzylife said:


> Hiiii! I have two rejanes, and they did not come with a box. I hope one day that changes, but the answer is no... they don't come with boxes. I got mine in Tokyo and Hong Kong



That is weird. All my bags came with boxes. They use to have one size for the boxes. Recently i was told they're making smaller boxes for the smaller bags. Mine are all bought in London. Even the small leather goods and scarf came with boxes.


----------



## thyme

hermezzylife said:


> Was it a flip top box? Or a nice sturdy one?



Here is pic. Very solid box.


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> That is weird. All my bags came with boxes. They use to have one size for the boxes. Recently i was told they're making smaller boxes for the smaller bags. Mine are all bought in London. Even the small leather goods and scarf came with boxes.



Hmmm interesting, I purchased my Gabrielle in London store too but I didn't get a box with it. Only when I request from the Paris store through mail they will send me the bag with the box.


----------



## fawnhagh

hermezzylife said:


> Was it a flip top box? Or a nice sturdy one?



Yes the box is very solid and of good quality


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have good news and bad news.
The bad news: I spotted Moynat bags and accessories on Barney's website.
The good news: I spotted Moynat bags and accessories on Barney's website.

Pro: In the middle of a sleepless night, I can see what items look like without texting photos and comments back and forth in the morning, w/ my SA.
Con: I think this marketing move takes away from the brand mystery and exclusivity.  Bummer.
???:  Will they lower the quality? How will this affect the SA's and their financial bottom line?

I am a little saddened by this move.  It was probably inevitable, but I still don't like it.


----------



## lulilu

I saw Moynat on Barneys website recently.  I don't think it will have a negative impact on Moynat or its quality.  Barneys has been the sole US outlet for Delvaux for years, and Delvaux remains a very high quality bag, even more expensive than Moynat.  And Delvaux remains exclusive.


----------



## Sourisbrune

lulilu said:


> I saw Moynat on Barneys website recently.  I don't think it will have a negative impact on Moynat or its quality.  Barneys has been the sole US outlet for Delvaux for years, and Delvaux remains a very high quality bag, even more expensive than Moynat.  And Delvaux remains exclusive.



Thank you!
Your words feel good!!!!
Thinking about it, Goyard is at Barney's in Bev Hills, and there are a couple of other awesome French brands that still feel intimate, but sell through Barney's.


----------



## sxsxsx

Hi.. does anyone know the price of petite rejane in Japanese yen?


----------



## Phees

adriennelum said:


> Hi.. does anyone know the price of petite rejane in Japanese yen?


I just bought a mini rejane in Tokyo and was 501000yen excl tax


----------



## Phees

Just want to share my new girl to you guys


----------



## hermezzylife

Sourisbrune said:


> I have good news and bad news.
> The bad news: I spotted Moynat bags and accessories on Barney's website.
> The good news: I spotted Moynat bags and accessories on Barney's website.
> 
> Pro: In the middle of a sleepless night, I can see what items look like without texting photos and comments back and forth in the morning, w/ my SA.
> Con: I think this marketing move takes away from the brand mystery and exclusivity.  Bummer.
> ???:  Will they lower the quality? How will this affect the SA's and their financial bottom line?
> 
> I am a little saddened by this move.  It was probably inevitable, but I still don't like it.


SIGHing excitedly with you


----------



## sxsxsx

Phees said:


> I just bought a mini rejane in Tokyo and was 501000yen excl tax


 
Thanks dear


----------



## tea4two

Phees said:


> Just want to share my new girl to you guys



It looks sooooo stunning in GHW; congrats!


----------



## foxyqt

I am absolutely in love with the new Gabrielle bag, especially in the mini size! Would love to see some pics if any of you ladies have it


----------



## miss argile

foxyqt said:


> I am absolutely in love with the new Gabrielle bag, especially in the mini size! Would love to see some pics if any of you ladies have it


I love it so much too! And I saw a mini one in black box leather which is gorgeous, Im wondering if its a lot cheaper in France compared to HK? The SA told me its rare to see box leather in Gabriel... she's holding it for one day, should i pull the trigger????


----------



## fawnhagh

miss argile said:


> I love it so much too! And I saw a mini one in black box leather which is gorgeous, Im wondering if its a lot cheaper in France compared to HK? The SA told me its rare to see box leather in Gabriel... she's holding it for one day, should i pull the trigger????



The box Gabrielle is stunning! And it's not common so I'd say go!! I have a pm in carat and I adore it so much [emoji173]️


----------



## miss argile

fawnhagh said:


> The box Gabrielle is stunning! And it's not common so I'd say go!! I have a pm in carat and I adore it so much [emoji173]️


Thanks for answering! It's indeed gorgeous, Im completely hooked. But it's roughly 5000usd, and Im heading to Paris in november. Im so new to Moynat, May I ask if the price reasonable for mini box gabrielle?


----------



## fawnhagh

miss argile said:


> Thanks for answering! It's indeed gorgeous, Im completely hooked. But it's roughly 5000usd, and Im heading to Paris in november. Im so new to Moynat, May I ask if the price reasonable for mini box gabrielle?



Box is always more expensive, but the shine is impeccable [emoji108] If you are going to Paris I'd suggest you contact them (the mothership store) in advance so they can keep an eye on the stock for you. I think in general the price for Moynat is reasonable if you take the quality into consideration [emoji4]


----------



## foxyqt

miss argile said:


> I love it so much too! And I saw a mini one in black box leather which is gorgeous, Im wondering if its a lot cheaper in France compared to HK? The SA told me its rare to see box leather in Gabriel... she's holding it for one day, should i pull the trigger????



Wow! I've never seen it in box leather before, sounds beautiful


----------



## miss argile

fawnhagh said:


> Box is always more expensive, but the shine is impeccable [emoji108] If you are going to Paris I'd suggest you contact them (the mothership store) in advance so they can keep an eye on the stock for you. I think in general the price for Moynat is reasonable if you take the quality into consideration [emoji4]


thank you!! that's a great idea. It's truly well made, one touch and Im smitten.


----------



## fawnhagh

miss argile said:


> thank you!! that's a great idea. It's truly well made, one touch and Im smitten.


Be careful it is addictive


----------



## fawnhagh

Just saw some eye candy from the new season on Instagram (the Moynat showroom during PFW). Many new and beautiful bags - slouchy Gabrielle, smaller version of danse, rejane necklace / bag charm etc. I think my wallet is in trouble again [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks for sharing @fawnhagh ! I checked it out and screenshot the best pictures. Photo credits the to posters listed in each photo!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love that they're introducing more slouchy pieces, because all their bags are basically structured. The bottom left in red in this picture particularly interests me!


----------



## fawnhagh

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love that they're introducing more slouchy pieces, because all their bags are basically structured. The bottom left in red in this picture particularly interests me!



High five to that! I have never been interested in danse before but this new version totally catches my eye! I think I need one of this for the new season......


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hello everyone, I am very new to Moynat and be really interested in the rejane. Unfortunately there is no boutique in my country but my parents is going to Paris and offer to find one for me.

I do have a few question in hoping someone with the mini rejane could have me figure it out.

1) am I able to use it as a crossbody?
2) I know u can put very little things in it, but am wondering if an iPhone 7+, Chanel small o case pouch and a card holder be able to fit?
3)if it is able to be crossed body, does it annoys u when u open it - cause the flap will push the handle against ur body?
4) is the taurillion heavy in the mini rejane.

Thank you in advance to all of you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zoesassynuo said:


> Hello everyone, I am very new to Moynat and be really interested in the rejane. Unfortunately there is no boutique in my country but my parents is going to Paris and offer to find one for me.
> 
> I do have a few question in hoping someone with the mini rejane could have me figure it out.
> 
> 1) am I able to use it as a crossbody?
> 2) I know u can put very little things in it, but am wondering if an iPhone 7+, Chanel small o case pouch and a card holder be able to fit?
> 3)if it is able to be crossed body, does it annoys u when u open it - cause the flap will push the handle against ur body?
> 4) is the taurillion heavy in the mini rejane.
> 
> Thank you in advance to all of you.


Here's a wonderful video that might  answer at least your first question:


----------



## zoesassynuo

Thank you so much bellebellebelle19! 

Defintely answered my questioned!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here's a wonderful video that might  answer at least your first question:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zoesassynuo said:


> Thank you so much bellebellebelle19!
> 
> Defintely answered my questioned!


Happy to help  It's a great comparison video of all the rejane sizes. Unfortunately I don't own one and I've never seen one in person (I just love Moynat from afar ) so hopefully other members can answer your other questions!


----------



## fawnhagh

zoesassynuo said:


> Hello everyone, I am very new to Moynat and be really interested in the rejane. Unfortunately there is no boutique in my country but my parents is going to Paris and offer to find one for me.
> 
> I do have a few question in hoping someone with the mini rejane could have me figure it out.
> 
> 1) am I able to use it as a crossbody?
> 2) I know u can put very little things in it, but am wondering if an iPhone 7+, Chanel small o case pouch and a card holder be able to fit?
> 3)if it is able to be crossed body, does it annoys u when u open it - cause the flap will push the handle against ur body?
> 4) is the taurillion heavy in the mini rejane.
> 
> Thank you in advance to all of you.



I have two mini Rejane - one in taurillon and one in carat. They sit very nicely cross body and I don't think it bothers me when I open the flap against my body. I usually fit my iPhone 6, card holder, lipstick and keys and it is indeed not a very roomy bag but should fit the essentials. Taurillon is heavier than Carat but as it is the mini size it is ok in my opinion (the petite Rejane you can really feel the weight).

If your parents are going to Paris I will suggest you to contact the mothership store already now so they can help you with the style / size / color you want and eventually put it on hold for you. They are very friendly and helpful and always happy to help.

Hope you find your dream Rejane and do share if you get it 

Good luck!


----------



## zoesassynuo

fawnhagh said:


> I have two mini Rejane - one in taurillon and one in carat. They sit very nicely cross body and I don't think it bothers me when I open the flap against my body. I usually fit my iPhone 6, card holder, lipstick and keys and it is indeed not a very roomy bag but should fit the essentials. Taurillon is heavier than Carat but as it is the mini size it is ok in my opinion (the petite Rejane you can really feel the weight).
> 
> If your parents are going to Paris I will suggest you to contact the mothership store already now so they can help you with the style / size / color you want and eventually put it on hold for you. They are very friendly and helpful and always happy to help.
> 
> Hope you find your dream Rejane and do share if you get it
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks fawnhagh I do wonder if opening the bag, the handle pushing back will annoy me, good to know it doesn't.

And thanks for the tip. Didn't know u could call Paris and get them to put on hold for u. Be. Really handy! Thanks once again, and if I do get it, will definitely let u guys know!


----------



## lyo111

Hello! I'm really thinking about purchasing a Moynat Limousine but I have yet to see one in person. By any chance would there be any Limousine owners who could post some photos of their bags, would really love to see how it looks when worn as a shoulder tote. I will be traveling to Japan in a few days and I am hoping to pick one up there. Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know the price (in £/€) of the medium sized and the large sized Gabrielle bag? And the Gabrielle clutch? 

(I think they are identified by other names.) I don’t know which size is good for me and since there isn’t a store where I am located, where would I be able to see size comparison between different sizes? 

Thank you!


----------



## sonicxml

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know the price (in £/€) of the medium sized and the large sized Gabrielle bag? And the Gabrielle clutch?
> 
> (I think they are identified by other names.) I don’t know which size is good for me and since there isn’t a store where I am located, where would I be able to see size comparison between different sizes?
> 
> Thank you!


I think the medium Gabrielle (26) is £3400, gabrielle clip (shape of kelly cut) is £3000? Saw it on social media, not 100% sure


----------



## Meowwu

sonicxml said:


> I think the medium Gabrielle (26) is £3400, gabrielle clip (shape of kelly cut) is £3000? Saw it on social media, not 100% sure


Thank you.


----------



## Bambieee

Just discovered this brand and wow I'm obsessed. My middle name starts with an M so that makes me love the monogram print and Gabrielle bag even more.

I'm looking to change my everyday tote to a monogram one but don't wanna go the popular designer route. Does anyone know how much their monogram totes are and where I can find them? Don't see any the Barney's site.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bambieee said:


> Just discovered this brand and wow I'm obsessed. My middle name starts with an M so that makes me love the monogram print and Gabrielle bag even more.
> 
> I'm looking to change my everyday tote to a monogram one but don't wanna go the popular designer route. Does anyone know how much their monogram totes are and where I can find them? Don't see any the Barney's site.



I think the monogram totes cost about $1200USD.  Where are you located?  If you are in the USA, New York gets regular shipments in, in a few different colors.  Annishia is my SA in NY.  She’s great at returning texts and phone calls. Just let her know that Marian referred you.  I haven’t contacted her in a while, but I’m looking forward to buying from her soon.  She’ll take care of you.


----------



## sonicxml

Bambieee said:


> Just discovered this brand and wow I'm obsessed. My middle name starts with an M so that makes me love the monogram print and Gabrielle bag even more.
> 
> I'm looking to change my everyday tote to a monogram one but don't wanna go the popular designer route. Does anyone know how much their monogram totes are and where I can find them? Don't see any the Barney's site.


Occasionally Barneys has the monogram tote on their website, you have to check very often to see it. The price is around $1050 if I remember correctly (not sure about the size though). Otherwise you can email Moynat NYC store, they are very responsive.


----------



## istartedwithagucci

Sourisbrune said:


> I think the monogram totes cost about $1200USD.  Where are you located?  If you are in the USA, New York gets regular shipments in, in a few different colors.  Annishia is my SA in NY.  She’s great at returning texts and phone calls. Just let her know that Marian referred you.  I haven’t contacted her in a while, but I’m looking forward to buying from her soon.  She’ll take care of you.


Hey! Is Annishia your SA at the Moynat store at NY? May I reach out to her with your reference? Have my eyes set on the Cabas Tote and I want to pick it up when I'm in NY this December! Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## Bambieee

Sourisbrune said:


> I think the monogram totes cost about $1200USD.  Where are you located?  If you are in the USA, New York gets regular shipments in, in a few different colors.  Annishia is my SA in NY.  She’s great at returning texts and phone calls. Just let her know that Marian referred you.  I haven’t contacted her in a while, but I’m looking forward to buying from her soon.  She’ll take care of you.


Nice thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Bambieee

sonicxml said:


> Occasionally Barneys has the monogram tote on their website, you have to check very often to see it. The price is around $1050 if I remember correctly (not sure about the size though). Otherwise you can email Moynat NYC store, they are very responsive.


Thank you! I'm a tiny person so def something not too big.


----------



## sonicxml

Bambieee said:


> Thank you! I'm a tiny person so def something not too big.


Sorry $1050 is the rivagr mm tote. Available now
https://www.barneys.com/product/moynat-paris-rivage-mm-tote-bag-505281555.html


----------



## reneechang

Does your moynat bag's hardware get scratches easy?  Thanks


----------



## Meowwu

I got my first Moynat today from Rue Saint Honore: a Gabrielle. 

It was a very nice experience. I got to play around with different sizes and colours (colour combination). I love dove grey and the clay green but I also loved the larger size, which is a rare commodity. I went with the larger one (saving the medium (pm) in dove grey for my next visit)! 

May I introduce large Gabrielle in Tonga:




Here it is with my trusty chanel mini and petite h chat: 




And the same thing but with the other side of the chat: 




(I also loved their bag charm!! Had I not bought this hermes chat I would have jumped on the cute Moynat cat...)


----------



## sonicxml

Meowwu said:


> I got my first Moynat today from Rue Saint Honore: a Gabrielle.
> 
> It was a very nice experience. I got to play around with different sizes and colours (colour combination). I love dove grey and the clay green but I also loved the larger size, which is a rare commodity. I went with the larger one (saving the medium (pm) in dove grey for my next visit)!
> 
> May I introduce large Gabrielle in Tonga:
> 
> View attachment 3864719
> 
> 
> Here it is with my trusty chanel mini and petite h chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864720
> 
> 
> And the same thing but with the other side of the chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864721
> 
> 
> (I also loved their bag charm!! Had I not bought this hermes chat I would have jumped on the cute Moynat cat...)


This is the color I am waiting for!!!!!!!So gorgeous!!!!!
Do you know if it comes in pm or bb size? Does a4/letter size documents fit in your large gabrielle? Thank you!


----------



## JolieS

Meowwu said:


> I got my first Moynat today from Rue Saint Honore: a Gabrielle.
> 
> It was a very nice experience. I got to play around with different sizes and colours (colour combination). I love dove grey and the clay green but I also loved the larger size, which is a rare commodity. I went with the larger one (saving the medium (pm) in dove grey for my next visit)!
> 
> May I introduce large Gabrielle in Tonga:
> 
> View attachment 3864719
> 
> 
> Here it is with my trusty chanel mini and petite h chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864720
> 
> 
> And the same thing but with the other side of the chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864721
> 
> 
> (I also loved their bag charm!! Had I not bought this hermes chat I would have jumped on the cute Moynat cat...)


Congratulations on your first Gabrielle bag! She is a beauty! Wasn’t it wonderful to have attentive customer service at Moynat?


----------



## Meowwu

sonicxml said:


> This is the color I am waiting for!!!!!!!So gorgeous!!!!!
> Do you know if it comes in pm or bb size? Does a4/letter size documents fit in your large gabrielle? Thank you!


It is a lovely colour. Somewhere between burgundy and brink?? Lol I don’t know how to description it but it’s a very nice colour. 

I saw it in bb so I am sure they’d have it in pm as well (I didn’t see it on display so it may very have been sold). I don’t think letter size paper fits squarely in there since it’s a trapezoidal shape . I do know that my mini fits with lots of room. 

Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Meowwu

JolieS said:


> Congratulations on your first Gabrielle bag! She is a beauty! Wasn’t it wonderful to have attentive customer service at Moynat?


Thank you and yes! It was a very pleasant experience. I was greeted immediately and then given the opportunity to walk around the store then when I got back to about the entrance again I was asked if I’d like to see any model! I really appreciated that since I truly don’t like being preyed in yet at the same time I like to be attended to. Lol.


----------



## sonicxml

Meowwu said:


> It is a lovely colour. Somewhere between burgundy and brink?? Lol I don’t know how to description it but it’s a very nice colour.
> 
> I saw it in bb so I am sure they’d have it in pm as well (I didn’t see it on display so it may very have been sold). I don’t think letter size paper fits squarely in there since it’s a trapezoidal shape . I do know that my mini fits with lots of room.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon!


Thank you so much for your reply! I think I will get bb if it is available in the US store


----------



## Meowwu

sonicxml said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I think I will get bb if it is available in the US store



You’re welcome! I hope it is!!! The bb is very nimble and cute!


----------



## saranga

I’ve been trawling through this thread and it makes me want a Rejane! Saw this bag years ago on a model (Natalia something) and since then it’s always been on my mind. Plus, I am in Paris, so it reminded me of my liking for this bag,

Thing is, it sounds like some people have had theirs shipped to them to the states from Paris. Is it really cheaper to do it this way? I mean, they will still deduct VAT and you simply pay the 60ish euros for shipping? Plus you can request a box? Either way I would want a box, but there’s no way I could bring it back with me, and I don’t want to ship it myself.

Anyone know the price in euros for the smallest and medium (petit?) Rejane? I’m eyeing what appears to be the medium size, and I love the idea of a box calf leather in black. Though it appears the slightly more textured leather (sorry don’t know the name) is more commonly produced perhaps?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Meowwu said:


> I got my first Moynat today from Rue Saint Honore: a Gabrielle.
> 
> It was a very nice experience. I got to play around with different sizes and colours (colour combination). I love dove grey and the clay green but I also loved the larger size, which is a rare commodity. I went with the larger one (saving the medium (pm) in dove grey for my next visit)!
> 
> May I introduce large Gabrielle in Tonga:
> 
> View attachment 3864719
> 
> 
> Here it is with my trusty chanel mini and petite h chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864720
> 
> 
> And the same thing but with the other side of the chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864721
> 
> 
> (I also loved their bag charm!! Had I not bought this hermes chat I would have jumped on the cute Moynat cat...)


Congrats on your Moynat bag! She is a beauty and I'm glad you had a pleasant experience buying her.


----------



## Meowwu

lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats on your Moynat bag! She is a beauty and I'm glad you had a pleasant experience buying her.


Thank you. I mauled over the colour and size so much. I preferred the larger size yet I loved the grey mauve colour (so much that I now wonder if I should have gone with the smaller size and colour). But I have convinced myself that I can pick up the other colour next time! The only question remains is if it’s too much to have two Gabrielle 

Lol.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. I mauled over the colour and size so much. I preferred the larger size yet I loved the grey mauve colour (so much that I now wonder if I should have gone with the smaller size and colour). But I have convinced myself that I can pick up the other colour next time! The only question remains is if it’s too much to have two Gabrielle
> 
> Lol.


Ikr, once you buy one bag, you are contemplating on the size and on your next purchase! Gabrielle is a beautiful bag and you can never have too many of them just like the Chanel minis......lol. I have my eye on the Rejane bag so I might be joining the club soon. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Meowwu

lvchanellvr said:


> Ikr, once you buy one bag, you are contemplating on the size and on your next purchase! Gabrielle is a beautiful bag and you can never have too many of them just like the Chanel minis......lol. I have my eye on the Rejane bag so I might be joining the club soon. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you for the comforting words. 

Can’t wait to see your colour and size choices on rejane!


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi ladies, I am new to this brand and have been reading posts here and there about Moynat bags. Do any of you have the Madeleine Strap bag? I like the clean lines of the bag, but haven’t seen this bag in person so it’s kinda hard to make up my mind...

- Do you think the bag is more formal or causal looking? When I buy bags I try to buy bags that are versatile enough that I can dress up or down. Otherwise, I do prefer bags that have a more casual vibe as that suits more of my life style. I can’t seem to make up my mind as to whether this bag is too dressy for a weekend jeans look or not...The coral color one really caught my attention, but I’m not sure what to wear with it...if you own or have tried the bag IRL, could you answer some of the questions I have?

- I’m petite (only 5’1”) so I’m not sure if the bag would look too big on me? I see that the length of the strap can be adjusted, and also wonder if the shortest length would work on me if u carry it on the side vs. cross body.

- is the bag relatively light weight? I’d think so given the minimal use of hardware...

- How’s the leather quality? Does it hold up well? Will it lose it shape over time?

- How about access and capacity? I see that the bottom gets wider so I assume daily essential should fit in it. 

TIA!


----------



## sonicxml

saranga said:


> Anyone know the price in euros for the smallest and medium (petit?) Rejane? I’m eyeing what appears to be the medium size, and I love the idea of a box calf leather in black. Though it appears the slightly more textured leather (sorry don’t know the name) is more commonly produced perhaps?


The rejane bb (20cm) in taurillon gex leather is around 3500 euro and box is around 4800 euro I think. The 26cm in taurillon gex is around 3900 euro.


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know the price of mini vanity? Any user experience to share? 

I think they look super cute and chic but (depending on the price), it might be more of a collectors piece?


----------



## San2222

Meowwu said:


> I got my first Moynat today from Rue Saint Honore: a Gabrielle.
> 
> It was a very nice experience. I got to play around with different sizes and colours (colour combination). I love dove grey and the clay green but I also loved the larger size, which is a rare commodity. I went with the larger one (saving the medium (pm) in dove grey for my next visit)!
> 
> May I introduce large Gabrielle in Tonga:
> 
> View attachment 3864719
> 
> 
> Here it is with my trusty chanel mini and petite h chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864720
> 
> 
> And the same thing but with the other side of the chat:
> 
> View attachment 3864721
> 
> 
> (I also loved their bag charm!! Had I not bought this hermes chat I would have jumped on the cute Moynat cat...)


May i ask what size is ur gabrielle and how much was retail in france?


----------



## Meowwu

San2222 said:


> May i ask what size is ur gabrielle and how much was retail in france?



My Gabrielle is the regular size (largest one). Their official website measurements are 31 x 21 x 12 cm. It was €4000 from October 2017, Paris boutique.

(While I still remember, the PM size was €3400 and the mini size was €3200.)


----------



## San2222

Does anyone know whats this seasons color for gabrielle?


----------



## saranga

sonicxml said:


> The rejane bb (20cm) in taurillon gex leather is around 3500 euro and box is around 4800 euro I think. The 26cm in taurillon gex is around 3900 euro.



Yes I think you're right. I got the prices myself written down somewhere. The box Rejane is absolutely gorgeous. I didn't pick it up in Paris, as I needed time to get used to the design of this bag in my head. But I may go back to get it there!


----------



## bagnut1

I’m curious what others think of the new website. It’s very different than the old one but not better IMO.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bagnut1 said:


> I’m curious what others think of the new website. It’s very different than the old one but not better IMO.


Agree lol. I hate that it automatically goes to the next section when you scroll. It's more aesthetically pleasing I guess?


----------



## JolieS

bagnut1 said:


> I’m curious what others think of the new website. It’s very different than the old one but not better IMO.


Well I guess anything is better than the old one. LOL
I find the site cumbersome to navigate, but the pictures of the bags are better quality. You have to dig deep to actually get examples of all the bag styles. Would be nice to have had examples of all colours and leathers available. There are a couple of styles that seem to have disappeared, like Paradis. Also interesting that they have chosen not to be web merchants, but direct online purchases to Barney’s, a US retailer. Not geared for the non-US customer. Measurements are in inches, always annoying to me. I’ll stop my rant for now.


----------



## bagnut1

JolieS said:


> Well I guess anything is better than the old one. LOL
> I find the site cumbersome to navigate, but the pictures of the bags are better quality. You have to dig deep to actually get examples of all the bag styles. Would be nice to have had examples of all colours and leathers available. There are a couple of styles that seem to have disappeared, like Paradis. Also interesting that they have chosen not to be web merchants, but direct online purchases to Barney’s, a US retailer. Not geared for the non-US customer. Measurements are in inches, always annoying to me. I’ll stop my rant for now.


My issue is that it's very "slick" looking, which IMO doesn't go with the brand.  My guess is that their deal with Barney's includes exclusive online sales.  (And they're calling the downtown Barney's a "trunk show" but they have more shelf space in the store than most of the other handbag brands.)

And, I didn't realize how much it would annoy me to have these special bags a click away instead of under the radar except for those in the know.  Oh well.  Within a couple of years they'll probably cost as much as H.


----------



## sonicxml

bagnut1 said:


> I’m curious what others think of the new website. It’s very different than the old one but not better IMO.


The new website basically doesn't have any useful information about colorscolors are described in words only


----------



## saranga

Hi, I just wanted to update with prices. The Rejane PM 26cm in box leather is actually 5300 Euros in France. Gorgeous bag.

Taurillon Grex (?) is 3900 Euros.


----------



## Sourisbrune

JolieS said:


> Well I guess anything is better than the old one. LOL
> I find the site cumbersome to navigate, but the pictures of the bags are better quality. You have to dig deep to actually get examples of all the bag styles. Would be nice to have had examples of all colours and leathers available. There are a couple of styles that seem to have disappeared, like Paradis. Also interesting that they have chosen not to be web merchants, but direct online purchases to Barney’s, a US retailer. Not geared for the non-US customer. Measurements are in inches, always annoying to me. I’ll stop my rant for now.



Is the Ballerine discontinued?  I’ve been away from the brand for several weeks.  I saw one on the Barney’s site.


----------



## Meowwu

I am following up to see if anyone knows the price for mini vanity? 

I am really wanting a good evening purse (with an edge) and so am considering a couple different choices: HERMES Jige, Mark Cross and Moynat.  Greatly appreciate any input. TIA.


----------



## JolieS

Meowwu said:


> I am following up to see if anyone knows the price for mini vanity?
> 
> I am really wanting a good evening purse (with an edge) and so am considering a couple different choices: HERMES Jige, Mark Cross and Moynat.  Greatly appreciate any input. TIA.



Hello
The Moynat Vanity comes in 3 styles: plain box leather, embossed leather and studded leather. It is a very small bag. Suggest you email Moynat directly to get price of the model that interests you. The price will be higher than a Mark Cross bag. Are you looking at the Grace model from Mark Cross? It has a similar vibe to the Moynat Vanity because of the luggage-type snap closure. IMO the Hermès Jige is a casual clutch and is not an evening bag. An evening clutch from Hermès would be a Kelly Pochette, but the price will be higher than either of your choices, and it is more classic than edgy. Good luck in making your choice!


----------



## Meowwu

JolieS said:


> Hello
> The Moynat Vanity comes in 3 styles: plain box leather, embossed leather and studded leather. It is a very small bag. Suggest you email Moynat directly to get price of the model that interests you. The price will be higher than a Mark Cross bag. Are you looking at the Grace model from Mark Cross? It has a similar vibe to the Moynat Vanity because of the luggage-type snap closure. IMO the Hermès Jige is a casual clutch and is not an evening bag. An evening clutch from Hermès would be a Kelly Pochette, but the price will be higher than either of your choices, and it is more classic than edgy. Good luck in making your choice!


Thank you for the input. I agree that all theee styles are quite different. I like all of them lol so I am now confused. To further the complication, I am also thinking about Gabrielle clutch... I think Gabrielle clutch might be the most versatile one? I am going to chase down the price for the two Moynat styles that I am now considering and hopefully that’ll assist with my decision.


----------



## JolieS

Meowwu said:


> Thank you for the input. I agree that all theee styles are quite different. I like all of them lol so I am now confused. To further the complication, I am also thinking about Gabrielle clutch... I think Gabrielle clutch might be the most versatile one? I am going to chase down the price for the two Moynat styles that I am now considering and hopefully that’ll assist with my decision.


Agree that the Gabrielle clutch is very versatile - dress up or down - and the palladium closure gives it a bit of an edge. Personally I’d get a lot more use out of the Gabrielle than the Vanity, but that is a question of lifestyle. Good luck!


----------



## poptarts

Meowwu said:


> I am following up to see if anyone knows the price for mini vanity?
> 
> I am really wanting a good evening purse (with an edge) and so am considering a couple different choices: HERMES Jige, Mark Cross and Moynat.  Greatly appreciate any input. TIA.



It's 3400 USD plus tax.


----------



## Meowwu

poptarts said:


> It's 3400 USD plus tax.


Thank you!! Now I need to compare the price in Paris and decide whether to get one in the US or Paris. 

(I have decided to get one for sure! )


----------



## poptarts

Meowwu said:


> Thank you!! Now I need to compare the price in Paris and decide whether to get one in the US or Paris.
> 
> (I have decided to get one for sure! )



You're welcome! It's a beautiful bag and you will love it


----------



## thyme

was at the SS18 launch a few nights ago. she is the artisan who stitched my Gabrielle. I met her in June in the workshop when the Gabrielle was just different bits of leather.

mini vanity and cabotini (i.e. half a cabotin!)




slouchy Gabrielle


----------



## thyme

moynat classics - as necklaces!




on my palm 
	

		
			
		

		
	






with champagne!


----------



## thyme

love the Marquetry technique. I bought the teddy charm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







this is meant to be audrey hepburn



and james bond!



mine!


----------



## thyme

the Gypsy and Camouflage Himalaya collection


----------



## thyme

some new colours and new bags


----------



## JolieS

chincac said:


> some new colours and new bags


Thanks for sharing these new beauties. I love the new (?) gypsy style Gabrielle. I’ve not seen it before. Are the different colours inlaid marquetry style?


----------



## thyme

JolieS said:


> Thanks for sharing these new beauties. I love the new (?) gypsy style Gabrielle. I’ve not seen it before. Are the different colours inlaid marquetry style?



you are welcome *JolieS*. yes it is inlaid marquetry. it is smooth when one runs their hand on the surface. here are side pics. the craftsmanship is pretty amazing!


----------



## JolieS

Thanks so much for the intel. I think one of these gypsy bags is calling my name. On the other hand the slouchy Gabrielle is not for me.
Wow! Moynat surpass themselves with new styles and advanced techniques. Of the heritage houses, Moynat and Delvaux continue to push the envelope every season.


----------



## thyme

JolieS said:


> Thanks so much for the intel. I think one of these gypsy bags is calling my name. On the other hand the slouchy Gabrielle is not for me.
> Wow! Moynat surpass themselves with new styles and advanced techniques. Of the heritage houses, Moynat and Delvaux continue to push the envelope every season.



you are welcome. Gypsy is definitely a special piece. please post a pic when you get yours. agree about Moynat pushing themselves unlike other heritage houses that are just going downhill and downright lazy! there was also mini-danse cross body bag that I forgot to take pics of. too many distractions on the night.


----------



## JolieS

I won’t be close to a boutique until April; hopefully there will be a Gypsy left for me by then!


----------



## thyme

JolieS said:


> I won’t be close to a boutique until April; hopefully there will be a Gypsy left for me by then!



am sure there will be. with the stitching involved, there will be coming in slowly i imagine...or call and reserve one in advance. good luck!


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> you are welcome. Gypsy is definitely a special piece. please post a pic when you get yours. agree about Moynat pushing themselves unlike other heritage houses that are just going downhill and downright lazy! there was also mini-danse cross body bag that I forgot to take pics of. too many distractions on the night.



Dear chincac, 

How was the mini danse look like? I was not into the original design but the mini size with the sides sticking out looks very cute! 

Do you have a rough idea how big it is? 

I was looking forward to the slouchy Gabrielle but now it seems I still prefer the stiff look of the original design [emoji18]


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Dear chincac,
> 
> How was the mini danse look like? I was not into the original design but the mini size with the sides sticking out looks very cute!
> 
> Do you have a rough idea how big it is?
> 
> I was looking forward to the slouchy Gabrielle but now it seems I still prefer the stiff look of the original design [emoji18]



hi fawnhagh, the mini danse is super cute. it similar to the mini vanity in size i would say but without the edges since it's slouchy. the ones on display was in suede material which i am not a fan of. if it comes in taurillon gex i will consider. agree with you on the slouchy gabrielle. looks odd. i have ask SA to send me a pic of mini danse.


----------



## thyme

Mini danse next to mini vanity. Comes in nubuck and croc..


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> some new colours and new bags



All pics awe-inspiring thank you


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> All pics awe-inspiring thank you



You are welcome


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> Mini danse next to mini vanity. Comes in nubuck and croc..
> 
> View attachment 3897174



Thanks chincac!! 

The picture is probably from the showroom during Paris fashion week but I didn’t realize the mini danse is this ‘mini’!

Hmmm I was thinking to get one but not with exotic or nubuk/suede...hope they would introduce taurillon in the future [emoji1374]

But again since I still have mini Gabrielle and cabotin on my list I guess there is no rush for danse to come in normal leather [emoji13]


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Thanks chincac!!
> 
> The picture is probably from the showroom during Paris fashion week but I didn’t realize the mini danse is this ‘mini’!
> 
> Hmmm I was thinking to get one but not with exotic or nubuk/suede...hope they would introduce taurillon in the future [emoji1374]
> 
> But again since I still have mini Gabrielle and cabotin on my list I guess there is no rush for danse to come in normal leather [emoji13]



am the same. hope the danse will come in taurillon. i definitely recommend the mini gabrielle and cabotin!


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> am the same. hope the danse will come in taurillon. i definitely recommend the mini gabrielle and cabotin!



Do you own cabotin? I really love the look but has been contemplating due to the practicality of the design and also the very smooth leather (I’m afraid it will scratches easily). On the other hand, I love my petite Gabrielle so much so I want to get a little sister for her lol!


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Do you own cabotin? I really love the look but has been contemplating due to the practicality of the design and also the very smooth leather (I’m afraid it will scratches easily). On the other hand, I love my petite Gabrielle so much so I want to get a little sister for her lol!



i have two cabotins.  blue and pink. love it. it fits a lot. i can put my iPad mini in it plus wallet, keys, card case etc.. cabotin has hairline scratches but it still looks amazing. the glow of the leather is not possible unless it's smooth leather. i have also scratched my mini gabrielle in box already but not noticeable to anyone except me. unless someone looks at it from 5cm away it really can't be seen. disclaimer though - i am someone who loves smooth leather and not afraid of scratches nor rain.


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> i have two cabotins.  blue and pink. love it. it fits a lot. i can put my iPad mini in it plus wallet, keys, card case etc.. cabotin has hairline scratches but it still looks amazing. the glow of the leather is not possible unless it's smooth leather. i have also scratched my mini gabrielle in box already but not noticeable to anyone except me. unless someone looks at it from 5cm away it really can't be seen. disclaimer though - i am someone who loves smooth leather and not afraid of scratches nor rain.
> 
> View attachment 3897328
> View attachment 3897329



Your cabotins look so good on you! [emoji7][emoji7] Oh my maybe I should get cabotin before mini Gabrielle!! I’ve been eyeing the taupe for more than a year but couldn’t pull the trigger...now your words have assured me and think the Moynat quality can also be trusted [emoji4][emoji4]

Box Gabrielle is divine! Which color is yours? I like the structured look of it and need at least one more in my life [emoji14]


----------



## thyme

Thank you @fawnhagh. Taupe is fabulous! My mini gabrielle is in parme boxcalf. I love that Moynat still does the heritage leathers  as part of their regular collection. I would love a Moynat bag in saddle leather. Maybe a cabotini special order.


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thanks chincac!!
> 
> The picture is probably from the showroom during Paris fashion week but I didn’t realize the mini danse is this ‘mini’!
> 
> Hmmm I was thinking to get one but not with exotic or nubuk/suede...hope they would introduce taurillon in the future [emoji1374]
> 
> But again since I still have mini Gabrielle and cabotin on my list I guess there is no rush for danse to come in normal leather [emoji13]



I may be hallucinating but I think when they launched that bag they had a version in taurillon (I recall the one they had at the NY store opening being taupe-ish).   Also I know they have had many requests for an intermediate size (between the largest and the one above that new mini).  

Mini bags are cute but I just can't fit all my stuff in them!  Even on the weekend I still need, you know, stuff!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> I may be hallucinating but I think when they launched that bag they had a version in taurillon (I recall the one they had at the NY store opening being taupe-ish).   Also I know they have had many requests for an intermediate size (between the largest and the one above that new mini).
> 
> Mini bags are cute but I just can't fit all my stuff in them!  Even on the weekend I still need, you know, stuff!



Ha ha you are right - I probably don't need another mini bag but they are so irresistible! I would love to see the taurillon version if I can find it in Europe


----------



## Sourisbrune

Most of these photos were not courtesy of Annishia, my SA, but from Instagram.  They are beautiful, colorful and I’m in love.  I felt the need to share, I hope you don’t mind.


----------



## JolieS

Le Bon Marché department store in Paris is offering on-line shopping for the mini Gabrielle in veau carat for 3200€. Colours available are mocca, parme and pêche. 
https://www.24sevres.com/fr-fr/sac-...aign=nl_24s_20171208_alm_fid_fr_gifting_reves


----------



## seton

NYC window


----------



## Sourisbrune

seton said:


> NYC window
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910771
> View attachment 3910772



I like the tote closest to the window.  The design on it looks very whimsical.
Thank you for the photos!


----------



## Angie Ong

Hi ladies out there, does anyone know the price of Rejane, Gabrielle & Loulou? I’m going to Paris in March am looking at getting a Monyat bag but can’t decide which is better.

Love their new collection- Loulou (Pic taken from Monyat instagram)







If anyone can spare their SA’s contact or a general email for Paris outlet will deeply appreciate it.


----------



## fawnhagh

Angie Ong said:


> Hi ladies out there, does anyone know the price of Rejane, Gabrielle & Loulou? I’m going to Paris in March am looking at getting a Monyat bag but can’t decide which is better.
> 
> Love their new collection- Loulou (Pic taken from Monyat instagram)
> View attachment 3931077
> 
> View attachment 3931078
> 
> View attachment 3931079
> 
> 
> If anyone can spare their SA’s contact or a general email for Paris outlet will deeply appreciate it.



There used to be a mail address for Saint Honere store but now you need to fill in the contact form on their website as I can see. 

Not much help with the prices as there will be a price increase per 15th January. Not sure by how much though. 

I’m very interested in the new LouLou too [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Angie Ong

fawnhagh said:


> There used to be a mail address for Saint Honere store but now you need to fill in the contact form on their website as I can see.
> 
> Not much help with the prices as there will be a price increase per 15th January. Not sure by how much though.
> 
> I’m very interested in the new LouLou too [emoji8][emoji8]



Thanks fawnhagh! I might have to pop in to the store in my country to take a look I guess. However I will not get it here since it is ridiculous pricing! Will try to email them or contact them via their FB and will let you know if there is any reply.


----------



## Angie Ong

Is the price increase throughout all the brands? I read that Chanel has already increased their pricing!


----------



## irs06

Hi Angie,

You can try claire. She assisted me on my inquiry when i got my Pauline.

Claire Couraud
Conseillère de Vente | Sales Consultant
MOYNAT PARIS
MAISON FONDEE EN 1849
348, Rue Saint Honoré – 75001 PARIS
TEL. +33 1 47 038 390
boutique@moynat.com   |   www.moynat.com


----------



## fawnhagh

Angie Ong said:


> Thanks fawnhagh! I might have to pop in to the store in my country to take a look I guess. However I will not get it here since it is ridiculous pricing! Will try to email them or contact them via their FB and will let you know if there is any reply.



Please do!! I just found out LouLou is 4200 euro and believe mini Gabrielle is 3200 euro.

Good luck!!


----------



## fawnhagh

irs06 said:


> Hi Angie,
> 
> You can try claire. She assisted me on my inquiry when i got my Pauline.
> 
> Claire Couraud
> Conseillère de Vente | Sales Consultant
> MOYNAT PARIS
> MAISON FONDEE EN 1849
> 348, Rue Saint Honoré – 75001 PARIS
> TEL. +33 1 47 038 390
> boutique@moynat.com   |   www.moynat.com



Claire is unfortunately not with Moynat anymore, I believe she stopped at end of 2016. She has been my favorite sales associate......


----------



## Angie Ong

irs06 said:


> Hi Angie,
> 
> You can try claire. She assisted me on my inquiry when i got my Pauline.
> 
> Claire Couraud
> Conseillère de Vente | Sales Consultant
> MOYNAT PARIS
> MAISON FONDEE EN 1849
> 348, Rue Saint Honoré – 75001 PARIS
> TEL. +33 1 47 038 390
> boutique@moynat.com   |   www.moynat.com



Thanks irs06!!! You are of great help!


----------



## Angie Ong

fawnhagh said:


> Claire is unfortunately not with Moynat anymore, I believe she stopped at end of 2016. She has been my favorite sales associate......


Oh ok. I will email the boutique and see who will response. [emoji4]Thanks for your info too fawnhagh!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

fawnhagh said:


> Please do!! I just found out LouLou is 4200 euro and believe mini Gabrielle is 3200 euro.
> 
> Good luck!!



4200 is about $7K of SGD since the Euros are high right now compare to my currency. I will check out the boutique here in my country and see what’s the difference in price. Although I know I could possibly save $1K in my currency with the tax rebates in Europe.

By the way, do you ladies here use one leather cleaner to clean all your bags of different brands? Or you use different cleaner for different brands?


----------



## prepster

Angie Ong said:


> 4200 is about $7K of SGD since the Euros are high right now compare to my currency. I will check out the boutique here in my country and see what’s the difference in price. Although I know I could possibly save $1K in my currency with the tax rebates in Europe.
> 
> By the way, do you ladies here use one leather cleaner to clean all your bags of different brands? Or you use different cleaner for different brands?



Leather care for me has been more driven by the leather type than the brand.


----------



## San2222

fawnhagh said:


> Claire is unfortunately not with Moynat anymore, I believe she stopped at end of 2016. She has been my favorite sales associate......


You can write to lisa-marie to that general email, she's very helpful.

Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Claire is unfortunately not with Moynat anymore, I believe she stopped at end of 2016. She has been my favorite sales associate......



I adored Claire, too.


----------



## Angie Ong

prepster said:


> Leather care for me has been more driven by the leather type than the brand.



Thanks Prepster, I never really take care of my bags, quite a rough person lol. Now that I have quite a fair bit of collection, I’m looking to at least take care of them properly. Especially it has been raining here since December and humidity is pretty high in my country! 

If you can show me some samples of what you are using will be great! By the way, does ladies also buy leather care from the boutiques itself?



San2222 said:


> You can write to lisa-marie to that general email, she's very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk



Thanks San2222, I will write to Lisa-Marie!


----------



## fawnhagh

Angie Ong said:


> Thanks Prepster, I never really take care of my bags, quite a rough person lol. Now that I have quite a fair bit of collection, I’m looking to at least take care of them properly. Especially it has been raining here since December and humidity is pretty high in my country!
> 
> If you can show me some samples of what you are using will be great! By the way, does ladies also buy leather care from the boutiques itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks San2222, I will write to Lisa-Marie!



For my smooth or distressed calfskin bags I use the leather care kit from Delvaux and I think it’s superb. 

For grained leather I only clean with baby wipes and left to dry before putting away.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I adored Claire, too.



I believe us who have been purchasing through her had really wonderful experiences. She was such a wonderful and helpful representative for Moynat.


----------



## sihoonsiyun

Angie Ong said:


> 4200 is about $7K of SGD since the Euros are high right now compare to my currency. I will check out the boutique here in my country and see what’s the difference in price. Although I know I could possibly save $1K in my currency with the tax rebates in Europe.
> 
> By the way, do you ladies here use one leather cleaner to clean all your bags of different brands? Or you use different cleaner for different brands?



Hello fellow Singaporean[emoji112] the price difference between Singapore and Paris retail is approx 10%. Till date, there is no physical piece receive in Sg


----------



## 7226Klaus

Hi.  I am new to PF.  Partly because of this thread I bought a Pauline bag and love her!  I’m thinking about adding a Rejane (the larger size).  I mostly like to carry my bags in the crook of my arm vs. on my shoulder.  Can someone with a Rejane tell me if I could leave it unclasped?  Or will it get all scratched up.  How is your”s wearing?  Do you still love it?  It doesn’t have a pocket on the back so I’d like to keep it unclasped for my phone.


----------



## bagnut1

7226Klaus said:


> Hi.  I am new to PF.  Partly because of this thread I bought a Pauline bag and love her!  I’m thinking about adding a Rejane (the larger size).  I mostly like to carry my bags in the crook of my arm vs. on my shoulder.  Can someone with a Rejane tell me if I could leave it unclasped?  Or will it get all scratched up.  How is your”s wearing?  Do you still love it?  It doesn’t have a pocket on the back so I’d like to keep it unclasped for my phone.


You can carry it unclasped but I think it is awkward to carry it by the handle that way.  Also the hooks on the clasp when it's open will snag clothing, etc.  That said it's easy to get into when latched so you may find you may not need to leave it open.

I have taurillon and box versions, both leathers are great.  Taurillon is _very_ resilient, box less so but that's box.


----------



## Mayfair Lady

fawnhagh said:


> I believe us who have been purchasing through her had really wonderful experiences. She was such a wonderful and helpful representative for Moynat.



Does anyone know how pricing compares if buying a Moynat in NY vs London vs Paris?


----------



## mk1997

Hi everyone,

I've been following this thread for a few weeks now, and I've been converted to Moynat  I'm interested in purchasing the Gabrielle (the largest size). Does anyone know if this size works as a  crossbody bag or should I get it in a smaller size for that function?


----------



## bagnut1

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a few weeks now, and I've been converted to Moynat  I'm interested in purchasing the Gabrielle (the largest size). Does anyone know if this size works as a  crossbody bag or should I get it in a smaller size for that function?



Yes the MM is a good crossbody fit and the strap is adjustable.  It’s a great bag - enjoy!


----------



## Mptnguyen

I have the largest Gabrielle (31 × 21 × 12 cm),  love the size but I find it bulky wearing as crossbody.  I am 5'2".  I mostly wear it on shoulder or on crook of my arm.


----------



## vhanya317

Is it true that there will be a price increase worldwide this Feb? Been wanting to buy a medium Rejane but it will be too expensive in Asia when the price increase happens


----------



## fawnhagh

vhanya317 said:


> Is it true that there will be a price increase worldwide this Feb? Been wanting to buy a medium Rejane but it will be too expensive in Asia when the price increase happens



Should be happening soon but haven’t heard a precise date yet...rumor has it the 15th of February!


----------



## vhanya317

^do you know how much is the price increase?


----------



## fawnhagh

vhanya317 said:


> ^do you know how much is the price increase?



No unfortunately not...and I’m not sure if all bags will be included or only certain styles. Sorry [emoji17]


----------



## luvparis21

vhanya317 said:


> ^do you know how much is the price increase?



I don’t have the specific details, but heard that in Paris the increase would be 5-10% depending on the style


----------



## jonathan jay

vhanya317 said:


> Is it true that there will be a price increase worldwide this Feb? Been wanting to buy a medium Rejane but it will be too expensive in Asia when the price increase happens



Yes, this was confirmed to me by my SA there will be a 10-15% increase here in Asia. And it will be before march1.


----------



## jonathan jay

Hi! Ca


bagnut1 said:


> You can carry it unclasped but I think it is awkward to carry it by the handle that way.  Also the hooks on the clasp when it's open will snag clothing, etc.  That said it's easy to get into when latched so you may find you may not need to leave it open.
> 
> I have taurillon and box versions, both leathers are great.  Taurillon is _very_ resilient, box less so but that's box.



Hi! Can you share hows the box rejane holding up? I adore this leather but thinking of getting it in black. Im just worried that it will be too sensitive as a first rejane.

Ooh but the box is just so dreamy and has a substantial price difference from taurillon do you think its worth it? Sorry for mumbling would like to hear your experince. Thanks.


----------



## bagnut1

jonathan jay said:


> Hi! Ca
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you share hows the box rejane holding up? I adore this leather but thinking of getting it in black. Im just worried that it will be too sensitive as a first rejane.
> 
> Ooh but the box is just so dreamy and has a substantial price difference from taurillon do you think its worth it? Sorry for mumbling would like to hear your experince. Thanks.



I love the box Rejane and would definitely recommend it.  It is holding up fine, but i tend to be somewhat careful with my bags (but i wouldn't say I excessively "baby' them).  

My box version Rejane is PM, and the taurillon is MM, so they have different roles in my collection.  The PM is typically just weekend/evening, so in general it gets less frequent use than my day bags (such as the MM).  It is developing a nice patina though.  I am sure that in a few years it will be even more gorgeous.

Keep in mind that these bags are designed and crafted to be used, so you shouldn't worry about them being overly fragile.  (Although maybe those cute little jewel-box doodads are more fragile.)  But the handbags are just that - made to be carried frequently and enjoyed.

HTH - looking forward to seeing a modeling post if you decide to go for it!


----------



## jonathan jay

bagnut1 said:


> I love the box Rejane and would definitely recommend it.  It is holding up fine, but i tend to be somewhat careful with my bags (but i wouldn't say I excessively "baby' them).
> 
> My box version Rejane is PM, and the taurillon is MM, so they have different roles in my collection.  The PM is typically just weekend/evening, so in general it gets less frequent use than my day bags (such as the MM).  It is developing a nice patina though.  I am sure that in a few years it will be even more gorgeous.
> 
> Keep in mind that these bags are designed and crafted to be used, so you shouldn't worry about them being overly fragile.  (Although maybe those cute little jewel-box doodads are more fragile.)  But the handbags are just that - made to be carried frequently and enjoyed.
> 
> HTH - looking forward to seeing a modeling post if you decide to go for it!



Thank you for the information. Im looking into the Rejane mini? Im not sure if its the same size as the PM i know theres 3 sizes and the one i saw in box was the black mini, theres also a box madder (red) thats beautiful as well. If you have modeling pics or what you can fit inside the PM and MM Rejane that would be awesome. If you have time i’d appreciate it.

And yes il definitely post pic soon hoping to beat the price increase this month.


----------



## bagnut1

jonathan jay said:


> Thank you for the information. Im looking into the Rejane mini? Im not sure if its the same size as the PM i know theres 3 sizes and the one i saw in box was the black mini, theres also a box madder (red) thats beautiful as well. If you have modeling pics or what you can fit inside the PM and MM Rejane that would be awesome. If you have time i’d appreciate it.
> 
> And yes il definitely post pic soon hoping to beat the price increase this month.


I will try to get a snap soon, but I have the PM - the mini is smaller than PM, and the mini is too small for me!  

Generally I don't carry a ton of stuff.  Smallish cosmetic pouch, wipes, tissues, sunnies and readers, phone, and card case.  I use a Hermes Fourbi (20cm) in my day bags and it holds everything I need so i just need to switch it between bags.  It fits fine in the MM but I need to pare down a bit and leave behind the organizer with the PM.

Be sure to try the bag on and make sure your stuff fits!  The Rejane is very _rigide_ and doesn't "give" if you try to overfill it.  IMO the PM is elegant and can go easily from day to evening (particularly in box) so if the mini is too small the PM is a good option.


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know what colors the new Gabrielle taurillion pebbled leather bags will come in? Is fuchsia an option?

Also, has anyone heard of you’re able to customize the Gabrielle with gold hardware for a special order like you can with the rejané? Thanks in advance!! [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## luvparis21

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone know what colors the new Gabrielle taurillion pebbled leather bags will come in? Is fuchsia an option?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of you’re able to customize the Gabrielle with gold hardware for a special order like you can with the rejané? Thanks in advance!! [emoji177][emoji4]



Not sure about the Taurillon, but the Veau Carat comes in Black, Coral and Powder. And the new colors are Tourterelle, Moka (brown), Scarlett (red), Regiment (Khaki) and Clay (green/kiwi).

Not sure about the hardware, I only was asking about a custom order in their Paris boutique (in terms of the color of leather), and it will take a year and it’s 20% premium over the cost of the bag.


----------



## fawnhagh

Finally got my taupe Cabotin!! Have contemplated the longest time and finally took the plunge!! Have been waiting for this color and got lucky! It was the first one made in a very long time [emoji7][emoji7]

There is a small issue on the strap and I’m waiting for Moynat to send me a new strap. Top notch customer service as always [emoji106]


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Finally got my taupe Cabotin!! Have contemplated the longest time and finally took the plunge!! Have been waiting for this color and got lucky! It was the first one made in a very long time [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> There is a small issue on the strap and I’m waiting for Moynat to send me a new strap. Top notch customer service as always [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3976866


A beautiful bag @fawnhagh, and a departure for you because of the east-west style of the Cabotin. Congrats!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> A beautiful bag @fawnhagh, and a departure for you because of the east-west style of the Cabotin. Congrats!



Thank you dear JolieS!! I haven’t brought her out yet but I’m looking forward to start using her [emoji7][emoji7]

It’s really a new territory for me the east west style but I’m loving it [emoji8]


----------



## sihoonsiyun

fawnhagh said:


> Finally got my taupe Cabotin!! Have contemplated the longest time and finally took the plunge!! Have been waiting for this color and got lucky! It was the first one made in a very long time [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> There is a small issue on the strap and I’m waiting for Moynat to send me a new strap. Top notch customer service as always [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3976866



Niceee!! Can’t wait to see you in your mod shots!!!


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Finally got my taupe Cabotin!! Have contemplated the longest time and finally took the plunge!! Have been waiting for this color and got lucky! It was the first one made in a very long time [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> There is a small issue on the strap and I’m waiting for Moynat to send me a new strap. Top notch customer service as always [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3976866



Congrats!  Gorgeous bag. I have eyed that one too and will be interested to here how it works for you. 

+1 on Moynat customer service !


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous bag. I have eyed that one too and will be interested to here how it works for you.
> 
> +1 on Moynat customer service !



It’s truly gorgeous. But I haven’t used it as I’m still trying to figure out how to style it [emoji28] It’s different from most of my carefree grained bags so hopefully it will work out!! 

I’ll post an update after some time [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone know what colors the new Gabrielle taurillion pebbled leather bags will come in? Is fuchsia an option?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of you’re able to customize the Gabrielle with gold hardware for a special order like you can with the rejané? Thanks in advance!! [emoji177][emoji4]



Yes to your second question. And do you mean this version of the Gabrielle?


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Yes to your second question. And do you mean this version of the Gabrielle?
> 
> View attachment 3979779



I got this from my London SA some days ago. Not sure if the one in the middle is fuchsia? [emoji848]


----------



## galex101404

eiffel21 said:


> Not sure about the Taurillon, but the Veau Carat comes in Black, Coral and Powder. And the new colors are Tourterelle, Moka (brown), Scarlett (red), Regiment (Khaki) and Clay (green/kiwi).
> 
> Not sure about the hardware, I only was asking about a custom order in their Paris boutique (in terms of the color of leather), and it will take a year and it’s 20% premium over the cost of the bag.



Thank you for your reply! [emoji177]


----------



## galex101404

bagnut1 said:


> Yes to your second question. And do you mean this version of the Gabrielle?
> 
> View attachment 3979779



Thanks so much for posting this picture! [emoji177]Yes, this is the version of the Gabrielle I am referring to.

Just need to decide on the size and hopefully I’ll be able to special over with gold HW! [emoji7] the color is so striking with the fuchsia. I saw it on Moynat’s Instagram in the rejane and fell in love with the combination.

I think I’m leaning more forwards the Gabrielle, but those with both, which style do you gravitate towards more? Thanks in advance [emoji4]


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> I got this from my London SA some days ago. Not sure if the one in the middle is fuchsia? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3979819



Thanks for posting this image! [emoji177] is this the PM size?

I’m trying to decide whether I should get a Gabrielle or rejane. I believe you own both of these lovely styles - which one do you gravitate towards more? I appreciate your help with this [emoji253]


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for posting this image! [emoji177] is this the PM size?
> 
> I’m trying to decide whether I should get a Gabrielle or rejane. I believe you own both of these lovely styles - which one do you gravitate towards more? I appreciate your help with this [emoji253]



Sorry I didn’t ask for the size, but by looking at the picture I’d guess it’s not the smallest size 

I love both styles! Rejane is classic and elegant while Gabrielle is edgy and crisp. I personally use my mini Rejane most during weekends but I love Gabrielle too. Very easy to use and I just adore the silhouette. If I get a mini Gabrielle I think I’ll use it more than my Rejane. 

But all in all I think you will not go wrong with either style.

Sorry not much of help here [emoji14] Hope you get the one that makes your heart sing the most!


----------



## luvparis21

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for posting this image! [emoji177] is this the PM size?
> 
> I’m trying to decide whether I should get a Gabrielle or rejane. I believe you own both of these lovely styles - which one do you gravitate towards more? I appreciate your help with this [emoji253]



Galex101404,
The bags in that picture are their new line called Gaby. I don’t have the exact dimension of it, but the SA said that it’s similar size to the Gabrille Medium 31cm, and that it can fit an A4 folder.

HTH


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> I got this from my London SA some days ago. Not sure if the one in the middle is fuchsia? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3979819


It's Dahlia - somewhat less pink than fuchsia.


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this picture! [emoji177]Yes, this is the version of the Gabrielle I am referring to.
> 
> Just need to decide on the size and hopefully I’ll be able to special over with gold HW! [emoji7] the color is so striking with the fuchsia. I saw it on Moynat’s Instagram in the rejane and fell in love with the combination.
> 
> I think I’m leaning more forwards the Gabrielle, but those with both, which style do you gravitate towards more? Thanks in advance [emoji4]


I love the Rejane and also the new Gaby.  They are different - Rejane for more lady-like vibe, Gaby for slouchy grab-and-go vibe.  But both are classic yet completely original.  You can't go wrong with either IMO.


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for posting this image! [emoji177] is this the PM size?
> 
> I’m trying to decide whether I should get a Gabrielle or rejane. I believe you own both of these lovely styles - which one do you gravitate towards more? I appreciate your help with this [emoji253]


Also I don't think the PM's are available yet.  @fawnhagh 's images are MMs I am fairly certain.  (lovely thanks!)


----------



## hunny_bii

Hi Moynat lovers,

I’m looking to get my very first moynat piece, the  madeleine to be exact. I live in Canada and we don’t have any store that carries this brand. I was just wondering where I can purchase this bag that would ship internationally and approximately the price of this bag? TIA!


----------



## Meowwu

hunny_bii said:


> Hi Moynat lovers,
> 
> I’m looking to get my very first moynat piece, the  madeleine to be exact. I live in Canada and we don’t have any store that carries this brand. I was just wondering where I can purchase this bag that would ship internationally and approximately the price of this bag? TIA!


You can check out Barney’s New York. They have some Moynat online, or contact Moynat in France.


----------



## fawnhagh

hunny_bii said:


> Hi Moynat lovers,
> 
> I’m looking to get my very first moynat piece, the  madeleine to be exact. I live in Canada and we don’t have any store that carries this brand. I was just wondering where I can purchase this bag that would ship internationally and approximately the price of this bag? TIA!



Hi hunny_bil,

For countries that do not have Moynat stores I think Paris mothership store is able to ship to you. You can try to contact them by mail and they will be able to guide you. They are usually very friendly and helpful.

Hope you are able to locate your dream bag! Good luck!


----------



## luvparis21

hunny_bii said:


> Hi Moynat lovers,
> 
> I’m looking to get my very first moynat piece, the  madeleine to be exact. I live in Canada and we don’t have any store that carries this brand. I was just wondering where I can purchase this bag that would ship internationally and approximately the price of this bag? TIA!



@hunny_bii,
The madeleine is €2800 (before price increase)


----------



## hunny_bii

Meowwu said:


> You can check out Barney’s New York. They have some Moynat online, or contact Moynat in France.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hunny_bii

fawnhagh said:


> Hi hunny_bil,
> 
> For countries that do not have Moynat stores I think Paris mothership store is able to ship to you. You can try to contact them by mail and they will be able to guide you. They are usually very friendly and helpful.
> 
> Hope you are able to locate your dream bag! Good luck!


I think I will email them! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hunny_bii

eiffel21 said:


> @hunny_bii,
> The madeleine is €2800 (before price increase)


Do you know when the price increase will be? Hopefully I can buy it before then!


----------



## luvparis21

hunny_bii said:


> Do you know when the price increase will be? Hopefully I can buy it before then!



So sorry hunny_bii, price increase had taken place in France. It was on 2/15.


----------



## hunny_bii

eiffel21 said:


> So sorry hunny_bii, price increase had taken place in France. It was on 2/15.


 thanks for letting me know!


----------



## thyme

fawnhagh said:


> Finally got my taupe Cabotin!! Have contemplated the longest time and finally took the plunge!! Have been waiting for this color and got lucky! It was the first one made in a very long time [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> There is a small issue on the strap and I’m waiting for Moynat to send me a new strap. Top notch customer service as always [emoji106]



gorgeous bag  *fawnhagh*! congratulations


----------



## fawnhagh

chincac said:


> gorgeous bag  *fawnhagh*! congratulations



Thank you dear! [emoji16]


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear! [emoji16]


How is the Cabotin working out for you?


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> How is the Cabotin working out for you?



Dear bagnut1,

To be honest it’s still sitting in my cabinet as I’m still waiting for the replacement shoulder strap to arrive and think due to Paris fashion week it has been delayed. 

Oh well I tried to match the bag with some of my daily outfit and find it quite easy to match actually. So I’m looking forward to really bringing her out once I get the new strap [emoji4] 

At the same time the leather doesn’t seem as delicate as I feared but I’ll keep you updated once I start using her for sure [emoji5]


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Dear bagnut1,
> 
> To be honest it’s still sitting in my cabinet as I’m still waiting for the replacement shoulder strap to arrive and think due to Paris fashion week it has been delayed.
> 
> Oh well I tried to match the bag with some of my daily outfit and find it quite easy to match actually. So I’m looking forward to really bringing her out once I get the new strap [emoji4]
> 
> At the same time the leather doesn’t seem as delicate as I feared but I’ll keep you updated once I start using her for sure [emoji5]


Hi Fawnhagh - sorry you are having to wait  to use your beautiful new bag!  Looking forward to hearing how she does once you get the new strap.


----------



## baghag21

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know the price of mini vanity? Any user experience to share?
> 
> I think they look super cute and chic but (depending on the price), it might be more of a collectors piece?



I just bought a plain black one in Paris.  Was told that they are rarely displayed in the store and I was lucky to have bumped into one.  I was not looking for any particular Moynat bag but when I saw the Mini Vanity, it was love at first sight.  I was not familiar with Moynat bags at all before this except that it was a French brand with historical craftsmanship quality.  It is a very small bag and indeed a special piece.  Love the orange interior, which is inherent with this bag.  A characteristic much appreciated since bicolour seems like such a bigger deal with Hermes.

I think the collector’s pieces would be the marquetry and crocodile ones, which is on my wish list now.


----------



## baghag21

poptarts said:


> It's 3400 USD plus tax.



Mini Vanity price was €3,000 inclusive of VAT in Paris, as of Feb 2018.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have a question for anybody who’d like to comment.

I am trying to choose between a PM Pauline and a Hermes Garden Party 36.  Does anybody have experience with either?  Own both?  Pros and cons?

I’m not a huge fan of the GP Negonda leather- though tough and waterproof, it feels a little rubbery.  I’m impartial to the fabric interior. But, I like the wide opening and quick snap closure.  I’ve owned a 30, and I owned a 36 a long time ago.  I sold my 36 (along with a couple of other lesser used bags) to help fund a dream bag.  I’d go for Noir only in the GP.

I’ve never seen the Pauline in person, so I am clueless about the leather.  I am also clueless about how it would do in inclimate weather.  I like the leather interior and that it has an optional shoulder strap.  From earlier posts, it sounds like the zipper can be frustrating.  I would choose from a variety of darker colors for the Pauline.  The colors are beautiful.

No bag is perfect.  I’m just looking for a slightly larger bag for carry-on and fashionable duffle bag situations.  I’m having a moment in my life where I deserve to be spoiled, and a big bag is my target this time.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a question for anybody who’d like to comment.
> 
> I am trying to choose between a PM Pauline and a Hermes Garden Party 36.  Does anybody have experience with either?  Own both?  Pros and cons?
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of the GP Negonda leather- though tough and waterproof, it feels a little rubbery.  I’m impartial to the fabric interior. But, I like the wide opening and quick snap closure.  I’ve owned a 30, and I owned a 36 a long time ago.  I sold my 36 (along with a couple of other lesser used bags) to help fund a dream bag.  I’d go for Noir only in the GP.
> 
> I’ve never seen the Pauline in person, so I am clueless about the leather.  I am also clueless about how it would do in inclimate weather.  I like the leather interior and that it has an optional shoulder strap.  From earlier posts, it sounds like the zipper can be frustrating.  I would choose from a variety of darker colors for the Pauline.  The colors are beautiful.
> 
> No bag is perfect.  I’m just looking for a slightly larger bag for carry-on and fashionable duffle bag situations.  I’m having a moment in my life where I deserve to be spoiled, and a big bag is my target this time.
> 
> Thank you for your input.



Have you looked at the new east/west Quattro in leather?  I would definitely choose that over a GP (which I don’t have, I have only tried on) because I think it’s a more interesting design (also reversible). I did have a Pauline MM which is closer in capacity to the GP 36 than the PM. Even the larger Pauline was too small for me (the bag is very short vertically) and the zipper was a total pain. 

Hope this helps, good luck deciding!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Have you looked at the new east/west Quattro in leather?  I would definitely choose that over a GP (which I don’t have, I have only tried on) because I think it’s a more interesting design (also reversible). I did have a Pauline MM which is closer in capacity to the GP 36 than the PM. Even the larger Pauline was too small for me (the bag is very short vertically) and the zipper was a total pain.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck deciding!


This does help.  Thank you so much!
The (north/south) Quattro reminds me of the Hermes Double Sens.  I think I like the east/west a little better.
I think I’ll wait to get a Pauline and a Quattro until I’ve had a chance to see them in person.  I want to know what I’m getting.
I also want to get a Rèjane (or two).  Yikes!
Maybe I’ll wait,  save and save and save and get my Rèjane, or a Hermes Bolide, and wait for that luxury catch-all bag.
Thank you again for your input.


----------



## firstpairee

Hello! New here! 
I just purchased my very first Moynat bag. As I am not used to hand-made bags, I was wondering if it is usual for it to have slight flaws? The stitching on my bag is perfect, but I did realize one side is slightly curved in differently than the other side of the bag. You won't be able to notice unless you run your hands along it at the same time on both sides. This causes the bottom inside of the bag to puff up a little along one side edge.
Have any of you guys experienced anything like this? I purchased this brand new from Le Bon Marche.
Thanks!


----------



## Meowwu

baghag21 said:


> I just bought a plain black one in Paris.  Was told that they are rarely displayed in the store and I was lucky to have bumped into one.  I was not looking for any particular Moynat bag but when I saw the Mini Vanity, it was love at first sight.  I was not familiar with Moynat bags at all before this except that it was a French brand with historical craftsmanship quality.  It is a very small bag and indeed a special piece.  Love the orange interior, which is inherent with this bag.  A characteristic much appreciated since bicolour seems like such a bigger deal with Hermes.
> 
> I think the collector’s pieces would be the marquetry and crocodile ones, which is on my wish list now.


Congratulations on your score and sharing your experience.


----------



## baghag21

Meowwu said:


> Congratulations on your score and sharing your experience.



Thanks [emoji4][emoji253]


----------



## Sourisbrune

firstpairee said:


> Hello! New here!
> I just purchased my very first Moynat bag. As I am not used to hand-made bags, I was wondering if it is usual for it to have slight flaws? The stitching on my bag is perfect, but I did realize one side is slightly curved in differently than the other side of the bag. You won't be able to notice unless you run your hands along it at the same time on both sides. This causes the bottom inside of the bag to puff up a little along one side edge.
> Have any of you guys experienced anything like this? I purchased this brand new from Le Bon Marche.
> Thanks!


I think it’s normal, depending on how different each side looks.  It sounds like it’s not a huge difference, but noticeable to you, the bag owner.
Enjoy your beautiful bag!  I can’t wait until I have one, too.


----------



## GPR

Hi! Does anyone know the price of Madeleine (clutch) in France? It's $2800 in the states and wondering if it's cheaper in Europe. I might hold my urge until I travel to Europe in Summer. TIA


----------



## Kristal7788

GPR said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the price of Madeleine (clutch) in France? It's $2800 in the states and wondering if it's cheaper in Europe. I might hold my urge until I travel to Europe in Summer. TIA




It’s 2500€ in France VAT included.  Not sure how much VAT refund you can get out of it though. Hope this helps.


----------



## GPR

Kristal7788 said:


> It’s 2800€ in France VAT included.  Not sure how much VAT refund you can get out of it though. Hope this helps.



Thank you so much! I guess the US price was quite good. Too bad it's sold out here.


----------



## Kristal7788

GPR said:


> Thank you so much! I guess the US price was quite good. Too bad it's sold out here.



Sorry. I mixed up the size you requested. 2500€ is the clutch. 2800€ is the bigger purse size.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4001017


Pic attached is the 2500€ size.


----------



## Peonyandi

Hi everyone! I've been thinking about the petit Pauline bag and have spent the past week reading every single post in this thread. I love the designs of Moynat because it is understated and unique at the same time, and the leathers and quality are exceptional! I've just purchased by first Moynat bag earlier this week from the Moynat boutique in my city. Sharing my new Pauline edge in Lilac with Atlas piping. I love her!


----------



## bagnut1

Congrats - that is a beautiful bag!  Be careful..... Moynat bags are addictive!


----------



## bagnut1

From Moynat's tumblr - looks like an announcement (finally?)






Love this bag.  Does anyone have it yet?


----------



## Peonyandi

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats - that is a beautiful bag!  Be careful..... Moynat bags are addictive!



Thank you bagnut1! Yes it is!! I was at the boutique to look at charms to hang on my bag and tried on the Rejane. I think that will be my next purchase!


----------



## bagnut1

Peonyandi said:


> Thank you bagnut1! Yes it is!! I was at the boutique to look at charms to hang on my bag and tried on the Rejane. I think that will be my next purchase!


Ah, the Rejane is an excellent bag!  I can recommend in any size (except mini, which is too small for me but very beautiful as well).


----------



## firstpairee

Do you guys use anything to care for / protect your Moynat bags?


----------



## Pinkybelle227

My new Mini Rejane!! I am so over the moon when I found this color in this color with ghw


----------



## JolieS

Pinkybelle227 said:


> My new Mini Rejane!! I am so over the moon when I found this color in this color with ghw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003452


What a gorgeous colour! Enjoy your Réjane in good health!!!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

JolieS said:


> What a gorgeous colour! Enjoy your Réjane in good health!!!



Thank you!! I can’t wait to bring her out!! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## bagnut1

Pinkybelle227 said:


> My new Mini Rejane!! I am so over the moon when I found this color in this color with ghw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003452



Gorgeous !! Congratulations!!


----------



## baghag21

Pinkybelle... Congratulations!  What a little beauty.  Enjoy and please share modelling pics, if convenient.


----------



## baghag21

I love Box leather and have been wondering lately how Moynat Box leather holds up and what bag styles are available.  Have seen pics of the Rejane in black box and it’s beautiful.  Have not seen it IRL.  Would appreciate any photos and thoughts on it.  Thanks in advance [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkybelle227

baghag21 said:


> Pinkybelle... Congratulations!  What a little beauty.  Enjoy and please share modelling pics, if convenient.



Thank you!! Sure I will definitely share more pics later on. [emoji4]

I also want to mention that the customer service with Moynat is exceptional!! I contacted the flagship store in Paris as there’s no Moynat store in my state. The SA there offered that they can ship the bag from France to US!!!  The shipping was so fast that I got it in 2 days via Fedex. It’s Amazing!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! I've been thinking about the petit Pauline bag and have spent the past week reading every single post in this thread. I love the designs of Moynat because it is understated and unique at the same time, and the leathers and quality are exceptional! I've just purchased by first Moynat bag earlier this week from the Moynat boutique in my city. Sharing my new Pauline edge in Lilac with Atlas piping. I love her!
> 
> View attachment 4003099



Beautiful!
How is the zipper?  Do you tend to keep it unzipped?
How do you like your Pauline?  I’m interested in getting one, too, but I have not seen one in real life.
Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

First time out with mini Rejane for St Patrick’s Day [emoji172]☘️

I love how the strap is adjustable/removable. I still have room to make the strap longer or shorter if needed.  Very practical convenient purse to use. [emoji4]


----------



## JolieS

Pinkybelle227 said:


> First time out with mini Rejane for St Patrick’s Day [emoji172]☘️
> 
> I love how the strap is adjustable/removable. I still have room to make the strap longer or shorter if needed.  Very practical convenient purse to use. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4005471


You look fabulous: classic, yet contemporary!


----------



## Peonyandi

Sourisbrune said:


> Beautiful!
> How is the zipper?  Do you tend to keep it unzipped?
> How do you like your Pauline?  I’m interested in getting one, too, but I have not seen one in real life.
> Enjoy your beautiful bag!



Thanks Sourisbrune! Here are my thoughts after using the bag for a couple of days:

1. Zipper is pretty much impossible to zip and unzip unless you are seated and have both hands to fiddle with it - I leave the zipper open all the time. 

2. I had additional 4 holes punched into the long strap at the boutique because I wanted to carry the bag on my shoulder instead of crossbody. After 4 extra holes in, the bag reaches up to my hips, I usually prefer my bag to hang slightly higher than the hip so that it doesn’t swing around as much. But I couldn’t punch more holes in because otherwise the excess strap would be hanging out, and it wouldn’t be a good look. The Moynat SA said I could take it to a leather shop to cut the excess strap off but he warned that Moynat does not do reglazing if I did have the strap shortened somewhere else. 

3. I don’t like the buckling system of the long strap, I think it looks messy because the excess strap doesn’t “stick”, if you know what I mean. I wish the strap was shorter, but I suppose it’ll be ok if you wear your bags crossbody. 

Other than these, I love everything else about the bag. The design is unique and I’ve caught people staring at it! The top handles are comfortable because of the drop, and the leather is just amazing.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Peonyandi said:


> Thanks Sourisbrune! Here are my thoughts after using the bag for a couple of days:
> 
> 1. Zipper is pretty much impossible to zip and unzip unless you are seated and have both hands to fiddle with it - I leave the zipper open all the time.
> 
> 2. I had additional 4 holes punched into the long strap at the boutique because I wanted to carry the bag on my shoulder instead of crossbody. After 4 extra holes in, the bag reaches up to my hips, I usually prefer my bag to hang slightly higher than the hip so that it doesn’t swing around as much. But I couldn’t punch more holes in because otherwise the excess strap would be hanging out, and it wouldn’t be a good look. The Moynat SA said I could take it to a leather shop to cut the excess strap off but he warned that Moynat does not do reglazing if I did have the strap shortened somewhere else.
> 
> 3. I don’t like the buckling system of the long strap, I think it looks messy because the excess strap doesn’t “stick”, if you know what I mean. I wish the strap was shorter, but I suppose it’ll be ok if you wear your bags crossbody.
> 
> Other than these, I love everything else about the bag. The design is unique and I’ve caught people staring at it! The top handles are comfortable because of the drop, and the leather is just amazing.



Thank you so much for your input!  Your comments are excellent.
I have read other owners’ complaints about the zipper.  I think it looks good left unzipped.
I’m 5’10”, so I am okay with a long strap, as long as it’s not too long.  Moynat does special orders- I don’t know if your SA can order for you, a shorter strap.  It’s my understanding some special orders take about four months.
And yes, I totally understand what you mean about how the buckle can look quirky.
I like the thought of having a beautifully designed handheld bag, with a shoulder carry option.
Thank you again for your communication.
I’ll make sure to post pictures when, and if I finally get one.  I’m also very interested in the Rèjane.  Oh, why do I have expensive taste in handbags?


----------



## Peonyandi

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much for your input!  Your comments are excellent.
> I have read other owners’ complaints about the zipper.  I think it looks good left unzipped.
> I’m 5’10”, so I am okay with a long strap, as long as it’s not too long.  Moynat does special orders- I don’t know if your SA can order for you, a shorter strap.  It’s my understanding some special orders take about four months.
> And yes, I totally understand what you mean about how the buckle can look quirky.
> I like the thought of having a beautifully designed handheld bag, with a shoulder carry option.
> Thank you again for your communication.
> I’ll make sure to post pictures when, and if I finally get one.  I’m also very interested in the Rèjane.  Oh, why do I have expensive taste in handbags?



Yes, it is definitely a beautiful handheld bag with a shoulder carry option! With your height, I’m sure the strap wouldn’t be an issue for you at all. 

And I didn’t know that I could special order a strap! Will ask my SA if this can be done. I think this will be the perfect solution to my issues with the strap length. Thanks for the heads up!

Looking forward to see what you get! The Rejane is so beautiful as well, it’s a tough call. Thinking of buying one too from the Paris boutique when I go to Paris in December as a souvenir piece.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

JolieS said:


> You look fabulous: classic, yet contemporary!



Thank you sweetie for your kind words!![emoji8]


----------



## bagnut1

Peonyandi said:


> Thanks Sourisbrune! Here are my thoughts after using the bag for a couple of days:
> 
> 3. I don’t like the buckling system of the long strap, I think it looks messy because the excess strap doesn’t “stick”, if you know what I mean. I wish the strap was shorter, but I suppose it’ll be ok if you wear your bags crossbody.



On some of their straps the second loop that keeps the strap neat is moveable (and sometimes these are _really_ tight when the strap is new so it seems like it's sewn in place).  So you may be able to neaten it up a bit until you get a shorter strap.

Glad you are enjoying your new bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pinkybelle227 said:


> First time out with mini Rejane for St Patrick’s Day [emoji172]☘️
> 
> I love how the strap is adjustable/removable. I still have room to make the strap longer or shorter if needed.  Very practical convenient purse to use. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4005471



Your bag is beautiful and it looks like it’s the perfect fit for you!!!!! 
Your photo makes me really want a Rèjane, very soon!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Sourisbrune said:


> Your bag is beautiful and it looks like it’s the perfect fit for you!!!!!
> Your photo makes me really want a Rèjane, very soon!



@Sourisbrune Thank you dear!! The Rejane is a practical bag and the mini is perfect fit for my frame (I am 5’2) [emoji4] 

Please do share photos if you get a Rejane later on.  Cheers!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pinkybelle227 said:


> @Sourisbrune Thank you dear!! The Rejane is a practical bag and the mini is perfect fit for my frame (I am 5’2) [emoji4]
> 
> Please do share photos if you get a Rejane later on.  Cheers!



I will definitely share photos.
A Moynat is next.  I thought I’d go back to Hermes first, but what I want to get from Hermes is very pricey and will always be pricey.  I want to grab a Rèjane or two, and maybe a Pauline before the brand shoots up in price (Hermes level).
I just need to stay on track.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Sourisbrune said:


> I will definitely share photos.
> A Moynat is next.  I thought I’d go back to Hermes first, but what I want to get from Hermes is very pricey and will always be pricey.  I want to grab a Rèjane or two, and maybe a Pauline before the brand shoots up in price (Hermes level).
> I just need to stay on track.



I am so excited for you! Looking forward to see you share your new purchase! [emoji4]


----------



## mochaccino

Dear Moynat friends,
I'm considering bringing a mini or small Gabrielle home and this thread has been super helpful--thank you. May I ask if anyone can direct me to any info on what the PM vs mini can hold? I've read through the last 30 pages but I don't think I saw anything. Any photos would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## luvparis21

mochaccino said:


> Dear Moynat friends,
> I'm considering bringing a mini or small Gabrielle home and this thread has been super helpful--thank you. May I ask if anyone can direct me to any info on what the PM vs mini can hold? I've read through the last 30 pages but I don't think I saw anything. Any photos would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!



Hi @mochaccino,
I don’t have any pics myself, I will be picking up my Gabrielle in a couple of weeks. The link below is not my IG, but this is what inspired me to get the Gabrielle, credit to happybaggage on IG:



HTH


----------



## mochaccino

eiffel21 said:


> Hi @mochaccino,
> I don’t have any pics myself, I will be picking up my Gabrielle in a couple of weeks. The link below is not my IG, but this is what inspired me to get the Gabrielle, credit to happybaggage on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> HTH



This is super helpful, thank you! I clearly didn’t search the right tags on IG... hopefully some PM Gabrielle info will surface too!


----------



## luvparis21

mochaccino said:


> This is super helpful, thank you! I clearly didn’t search the right tags on IG... hopefully some PM Gabrielle info will surface too!



I will pick up my Gabrielle PM in 2.5 weeks. Will be more than happy to share what fits in it if you haven’t find any info between now and then...


----------



## cap4life

Bought my first Moynat handbag yesterday in NYC! The lovely SAs kept the store open for me past closing to show me all of the wonderful Rejanes and Ballerines. I'm in love with this brand .


----------



## baghag21

Congratulations! That is beautiful and timeless red beauty.  Enjoy it. 

Ooooo I spot a black Mini Vanity on display...


----------



## bagnut1

cap4life said:


> Bought my first Moynat handbag yesterday in NYC! The lovely SAs kept the store open for me past closing to show me all of the wonderful Rejanes and Ballerines. I'm in love with this brand .
> 
> View attachment 4015397


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

cap4life said:


> Bought my first Moynat handbag yesterday in NYC! The lovely SAs kept the store open for me past closing to show me all of the wonderful Rejanes and Ballerines. I'm in love with this brand .
> 
> View attachment 4015397



It’s gorgeous. Congrats!![emoji324] [emoji322]


----------



## cap4life

baghag21 said:


> Congratulations! That is beautiful and timeless red beauty.  Enjoy it.
> 
> Ooooo I spot a black Mini Vanity on display...


Yes there were so many lovely things there!


----------



## cap4life

Pinkybelle227 said:


> It’s gorgeous. Congrats!![emoji324] [emoji322]


Thank you!!


----------



## cap4life

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!


 It's amazing.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cap4life said:


> Bought my first Moynat handbag yesterday in NYC! The lovely SAs kept the store open for me past closing to show me all of the wonderful Rejanes and Ballerines. I'm in love with this brand .
> 
> View attachment 4015397



Beautiful!
I love the color and of course, I love the Rèjane.  It’s so elegant.


----------



## cap4life

Sourisbrune said:


> Beautiful!
> I love the color and of course, I love the Rèjane.  It’s so elegant.



Me too - the rejane is really timeless as are all of moynat's bags.


----------



## Tarochan

Pinkybelle227 said:


> Thank you!! Sure I will definitely share more pics later on. [emoji4]
> 
> I also want to mention that the customer service with Moynat is exceptional!! I contacted the flagship store in Paris as there’s no Moynat store in my state. The SA there offered that they can ship the bag from France to US!!!  The shipping was so fast that I got it in 2 days via Fedex. It’s Amazing!!! [emoji33]



Hi! Could you share the price of the Rejane including imported tax and shipping from France? I am considering shipping from NYC store to any states which is $5000 + $25 shipping and wanted to compare which is a better option. Thank you!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Tarochan said:


> Hi! Could you share the price of the Rejane including imported tax and shipping from France? I am considering shipping from NYC store to any states which is $5000 + $25 shipping and wanted to compare which is a better option. Thank you!



Hi, I got the mini Rejane from Paris which is 3167 € (3800 € \ 1.20 VAT) + 60 € shipping.  I paid duties for $340 USD. So total came out to be $4350 including shipping and duties. Still cheaper than get it straight from US. The reason I ordered from Paris is that the color I want (Emerald) is not available in US.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pinkybelle227 said:


> Hi, I got the mini Rejane from Paris which is 3167 € (3800 € \ 1.20 VAT) + 60 € shipping.  I paid duties for $340 USD. So total came out to be $4350 including shipping and duties. Still cheaper than get it straight from US. The reason I ordered from Paris is that the color I want (Emerald) is not available in US.


That is excellent!  Awesome!!!
May I ask, did you phone Paris and order, or did you have to do anything special?


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Sourisbrune said:


> That is excellent!  Awesome!!!
> May I ask, did you phone Paris and order, or did you have to do anything special?



I actually sent an email to the Paris Flagship boutique. A SA responded and asked if I have other messaging services. We texted via WeChat as it’s easier for us to communicate and for me to see what’s currently available in store. (SA have a WeChat photo album of all current handbags and price).  Then everything proceeded from there. [emoji1]


----------



## cap4life

Pinkybelle227 said:


> I actually sent an email to the Paris Flagship boutique. A SA responded and asked if I have other messaging services. We texted via WeChat as it’s easier for us to communicate and for me to see what’s currently available in store. (SA have a WeChat photo album of all current handbags and price).  Then everything proceeded from there. [emoji1]



I might have to start ordering from the flagship! But I like supporting the SAs and developing a relationship with them if I have the means.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

cap4life said:


> I might have to start ordering from the flagship! But I like supporting the SAs and developing a relationship with them if I have the means.



I just think the Flagship store have more color choices.  US does not have all the colors available and for pre order a color, US have to charge the full price upfront and order your bag from Paris. That’s when I thought why don’t I just order directly with Paris if possible [emoji23]


----------



## Tarochan

Pinkybelle227 said:


> Hi, I got the mini Rejane from Paris which is 3167 € (3800 € \ 1.20 VAT) + 60 € shipping.  I paid duties for $340 USD. So total came out to be $4350 including shipping and duties. Still cheaper than get it straight from US. The reason I ordered from Paris is that the color I want (Emerald) is not available in US.


Thank you so much for your information. I did contact the flagship store, and I found that while they do ship to US, they only ship to the existing customer, i.e, those who purchased with them before. Unfortunately, I am a first time Moynat buyer so I can't...but I have been contacting an SA in NYC who has been very helpful so I wouldn't mind ordering from them...we shall see what colors I may get. Thanks again!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Tarochan said:


> Thank you so much for your information. I did contact the flagship store, and I found that while they do ship to US, they only ship to the existing customer, i.e, those who purchased with them before. Unfortunately, I am a first time Moynat buyer so I can't...but I have been contacting an SA in NYC who has been very helpful so I wouldn't mind ordering from them...we shall see what colors I may get. Thanks again!



That’s so odd!  I am a first time customer myself and the SA in the flagship store is able to ship to me from France.  I can send you my SA info if you want to order from France as she does offer shipping to US. You can PM me if you want her info.


----------



## cap4life

Pinkybelle227 said:


> I just think the Flagship store have more color choices.  US does not have all the colors available and for pre order a color, US have to charge the full price upfront and order your bag from Paris. That’s when I thought why don’t I just order directly with Paris if possible [emoji23]



haha that makes a lot of sense. How do you find out about all the new colors?


----------



## Pinkybelle227

cap4life said:


> haha that makes a lot of sense. How do you find out about all the new colors?



I saw the color on IG then asked the SA if it’s still available. [emoji23]


----------



## dozzaroo

I’ve been stalking this thread but have never really contributed as my love for moynat only began just under a year ago. I’ve added 3 bags in my collection since (gardeners tote, cabas and the new Gaby in petroleum)... I’ve got a special order coming so will post again when I get it !

Here goes my petrol Gaby in all its glory! It’s the same size as the kelly 32 but without the sturdiness of the Gabrielle (which I love but wanted a travel/work bag) so the Gaby was a no brainer! As far as I know it only comes in 4 colours: red, black, petrol and pink dahlia.

The last pic is of the bag unstuffed but I was advised to keep it stuffed (it came with a piece of cardboard to stuff the bag)

Thanks for letting me share !❤️❤️❤️


----------



## skinnyepicurean

hi lovelies! I'm new here, and have been stalking and thinking about purchasing a  Rejane PM for a while now!  I am thinking of the Parme. Does anyone have action pictures in real life/light to share ?  SO EXCITED! X


----------



## fawnhagh

skinnyepicurean said:


> hi lovelies! I'm new here, and have been stalking and thinking about purchasing a  Rejane PM for a while now!  I am thinking of the Parme. Does anyone have action pictures in real life/light to share ?  SO EXCITED! X



Parme is an absolutely gorgeous color! I have it in mini with carat calfskin and it’s my most used Moynat bag. 

However, you might want to check the availability as it is a past season color.

Here is my mini Rejane in parme with my latest addition taupe cabotin [emoji2]

Hope it helps!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

thanks @fawnhagh !  yes, it's available in Singapore.
I was worried the color may be too dull i.e. leaning more towards more grey than purple, but your picture shows it to be more of a very light lilac than grey. so pretty!

the local SA did tempt me today with a new lilac that just arrived. and also supposedly emerald green with gold hardware is in this season (though not in our local store yet). #firstworldproblem!


----------



## fawnhagh

skinnyepicurean said:


> thanks @fawnhagh !  yes, it's available in Singapore.
> I was worried the color may be too dull i.e. leaning more towards more grey than purple, but your picture shows it to be more of a very light lilac than grey. so pretty!
> 
> the local SA did tempt me today with a new lilac that just arrived. and also supposedly emerald green with gold hardware is in this season (though not in our local store yet). #firstworldproblem!



Lilac is also a beautiful color but I personally think parme is more special. The color changes depending on the light and is not common seen in other places/brands. 

I do own an emerald green mini but with palladium hardware and it’s my little gem. Can definitely recommend one of these two!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Thanks so much! I will share when I finally get it!





fawnhagh said:


> Lilac is also a beautiful color but I personally think parme is more special. The color changes depending on the light and is not common seen in other places/brands.
> 
> I do own an emerald green mini but with palladium hardware and it’s my little gem. Can definitely recommend one of these two!!


T


----------



## bagnut1

dozzaroo said:


> I’ve been stalking this thread but have never really contributed as my love for moynat only began just under a year ago. I’ve added 3 bags in my collection since (gardeners tote, cabas and the new Gaby in petroleum)... I’ve got a special order coming so will post again when I get it !
> 
> Here goes my petrol Gaby in all its glory! It’s the same size as the kelly 32 but without the sturdiness of the Gabrielle (which I love but wanted a travel/work bag) so the Gaby was a no brainer! As far as I know it only comes in 4 colours: red, black, petrol and pink dahlia.
> 
> The last pic is of the bag unstuffed but I was advised to keep it stuffed (it came with a piece of cardboard to stuff the bag)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !❤️❤️❤️


Congrats - gorgeous bag!  Interesting they named that color Petroleum - there was a Petrol Blue going back to the original collection.


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Parme is an absolutely gorgeous color! I have it in mini with carat calfskin and it’s my most used Moynat bag.
> 
> However, you might want to check the availability as it is a past season color.
> 
> Here is my mini Rejane in parme with my latest addition taupe cabotin [emoji2]
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4025697


Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!!!!!!



Thanks dear!!

I must admit I only used my cabotin once since I got it but it is not as prone to scratches as I thought! Though I am still trying to get used to the style and the way it opens and closes. Unfortunately it is not one of the bags I tend to grab but I plan to bring it with me on a short trip in early May and I will update how this bag wears for sure


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thanks dear!!
> 
> I must admit I only used my cabotin once since I got it but it is not as prone to scratches as I thought! Though I am still trying to get used to the style and the way it opens and closes. Unfortunately it is not one of the bags I tend to grab but I plan to bring it with me on a short trip in early May and I will update how this bag wears for sure


Please do - a friend has that bag and loves it!  Travel is the litmus test for many things.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

fawnhagh said:


> Parme is an absolutely gorgeous color! I have it in mini with carat calfskin and it’s my most used Moynat bag.
> 
> However, you might want to check the availability as it is a past season color.
> 
> Here is my mini Rejane in parme with my latest addition taupe cabotin [emoji2]
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4025697



I love your Parme too!! [emoji7][emoji7]Too bad my Paris SA said it’s not available anymore!!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

skinnyepicurean said:


> thanks @fawnhagh !  yes, it's available in Singapore.
> I was worried the color may be too dull i.e. leaning more towards more grey than purple, but your picture shows it to be more of a very light lilac than grey. so pretty!
> 
> the local SA did tempt me today with a new lilac that just arrived. and also supposedly emerald green with gold hardware is in this season (though not in our local store yet). #firstworldproblem!



I owned the Emerals green with ghw mini Rejane and the color is just so pretty!!  I hope you get your hands on the Parme as it’s such a beautiful color. My first choice was the Parme but my Paris SA said it’s not available as it’s past season so I got the Emerald green!  Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Please do - a friend has that bag and loves it!  Travel is the litmus test for many things.



I’m hoping the bag won’t be beaten up by the trip! I’ll be going to Paris and if lucky I’ll go visit the Moynat atelier, so that’s why I’m thinking to bring my cabotin to show some loyalty lol! I’m very excited and really hope I could manage to be there before the atelier closes for the day!


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> I’m hoping the bag won’t be beaten up by the trip! I’ll be going to Paris and if lucky I’ll go visit the Moynat atelier, so that’s why I’m thinking to bring my cabotin to show some loyalty lol! I’m very excited and really hope I could manage to be there before the atelier closes for the day!


Good idea - and the atelier is beyond lovely and inspiring.  Hope you get to make it there!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

fawnhagh said:


> Lilac is also a beautiful color but I personally think parme is more special. The color changes depending on the light and is not common seen in other places/brands.
> 
> I do own an emerald green mini but with palladium hardware and it’s my little gem. Can definitely recommend one of these two!!


i saw your action pic. it's gorgeous!!! so lucky!


----------



## cap4life

fawnhagh said:


> Parme is an absolutely gorgeous color! I have it in mini with carat calfskin and it’s my most used Moynat bag.
> 
> However, you might want to check the availability as it is a past season color.
> 
> Here is my mini Rejane in parme with my latest addition taupe cabotin [emoji2]
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4025697


Stunning! Makes me want a cabotin.


----------



## vixnkitten

Hi all....so I went through and read this entire thread.  It was interesting to see the evolution of the brand in tPF in just a few hours of reading.  I love the look and idea of the brand and am in love with the Danse  and Rivage.

Bagnut....would you mind posting some mod shots of your Danse and talk about how it has worn since you’ve had it? I love the velvety look of the nubuck and wonder how it does in the long run.  Also, did your bag come with a crossbody strap? I gravitate toward slouchy unstructured bags so this one really calls to me!


----------



## bagnut1

vixnkitten said:


> Hi all....so I went through and read this entire thread.  It was interesting to see the evolution of the brand in tPF in just a few hours of reading.  I love the look and idea of the brand and am in love with the Danse  and Rivage.
> 
> Bagnut....would you mind posting some mod shots of your Danse and talk about how it has worn since you’ve had it? I love the velvety look of the nubuck and wonder how it does in the long run.  Also, did your bag come with a crossbody strap? I gravitate toward slouchy unstructured bags so this one really calls to me!



Unfortunately I have just recently rehomed my Danse. I had the larger size in the grey nubuck which was gorgeous but I avoided carrying it whenever I thought it might get at all dirty (or wet). So, it stayed home way too often to justify keeping. 

Also I really wish they made this bag in a size in between the two models.  But I could see getting the large size again, maybe, just not in nubuck.


----------



## baghag21

I want a Cabotin too!


----------



## cap4life

I’ve somehow managed to nick the hardware on my Réjane. Is there anyway to get rid of this or do I have to live with it?


----------



## bagnut1

cap4life said:


> I’ve somehow managed to nick the hardware on my Réjane. Is there anyway to get rid of this or do I have to live with it?
> 
> View attachment 4034828



I recommend contacting the boutique for advice. They can do some polishing of hardware but with a scratch I don’t know if there is any option other than live with it or replace.


----------



## cap4life

bagnut1 said:


> I recommend contacting the boutique for advice. They can do some polishing of hardware but with a scratch I don’t know if there is any option other than live with it or replace.



Yep that’s what they recommended. Thank you!


----------



## cyrill

dozzaroo said:


> I’ve been stalking this thread but have never really contributed as my love for moynat only began just under a year ago. I’ve added 3 bags in my collection since (gardeners tote, cabas and the new Gaby in petroleum)... I’ve got a special order coming so will post again when I get it !
> 
> Here goes my petrol Gaby in all its glory! It’s the same size as the kelly 32 but without the sturdiness of the Gabrielle (which I love but wanted a travel/work bag) so the Gaby was a no brainer! As far as I know it only comes in 4 colours: red, black, petrol and pink dahlia.
> 
> The last pic is of the bag unstuffed but I was advised to keep it stuffed (it came with a piece of cardboard to stuff the bag)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !❤️❤️❤️



Hi, may I ask is your Gaby heavy? I am considering to buy this one, but if it's heavy then I might need to consider smaller size. Thank you.


----------



## Tarochan

My very first Moynat Réjane in PM size.  I thought I didn't want anymore pink bags but I could not resist the gold hardware and the lovely fuchsia color.   In comparison with my Chanel Jumbo, it's smaller in size but it's pretty light weight and good to carry cross body.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Tarochan said:


> My very first Moynat Réjane in PM size.  I thought I didn't want anymore pink bags but I could not resist the gold hardware and the lovely fuchsia color.   In comparison with my Chanel Jumbo, it's smaller in size but it's pretty light weight and good to carry cross body.



Congrats!! This color is so pretty!!! So happy you got this!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Tarochan

Pinkybelle227 said:


> Congrats!! This color is so pretty!!! So happy you got this!! Enjoy!!


Thank you! Good chatting with you and I will surely visit their store next time I'm in Paris!


----------



## buluuuu

I just got a gabrielle pm in black with phw! I originally wanted to get the rejane pm in emerald but it’s sold out. Now I’m thinking to get it in the bb size instead although it appears to be very small?  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

buluuuu said:


> I just got a gabrielle pm in black with phw! I originally wanted to get the rejane pm in emerald but it’s sold out. Now I’m thinking to get it in the bb size instead although it appears to be very small?  Decisions decisions.



I got the Emerald mini Rejane and the size is decent. I usually wears mini size bags and the mini size Rejane fits slightly more than a Chanel rectangular mini. You can see my mod shot in previous posts.  [emoji4]


----------



## cap4life

Tarochan said:


> My very first Moynat Réjane in PM size.  I thought I didn't want anymore pink bags but I could not resist the gold hardware and the lovely fuchsia color.   In comparison with my Chanel Jumbo, it's smaller in size but it's pretty light weight and good to carry cross body.



This is adorable, congrats!!


----------



## mochaccino

Thanks to a lovely SA, I have some comparison photos that might help other people decide between pm and mini Gabrielle!


----------



## buluuuu

Pinkybelle227 said:


> I got the Emerald mini Rejane and the size is decent. I usually wears mini size bags and the mini size Rejane fits slightly more than a Chanel rectangular mini. You can see my mod shot in previous posts.  [emoji4]



I’m tempted to get it since it fits more than a rectangular mini! I can fit my absolute daily essentials in it.


----------



## animal 1

Hi! I am just discovering these bags (after reading through this entire thread!) and am now torn between the mini Réjane or the mini Gabrielle. If anyone has side by side shots (modeling and/or “what fits inside”) I would really appreciate seeing them. Those with both these bags: what are your thoughts? Is one bag heavier than the other (I know leather types play a big role—I’m staying away from box leather.) I am in the US but have no store near me—so I would be purchasing either of these bags solely based off of information found online. Thanks for any help! (Oh, and a side note, I was originally contemplating the valextra mini Iside...)


----------



## Nana0709

Hi guys,

I have recently purchased petite rejane and was not given a box for the purchase.  Is it only under special circumstances that one gets the box since I see posts on Instagram where buyers have a box with the bag they purchased? I got mine at Sg store.  

Please enlighten me anyone.  Thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

Nana0709 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently purchased petite rejane and was not given a box for the purchase.  Is it only under special circumstances that one gets the box since I see posts on Instagram where buyers have a box with the bag they purchased? I got mine at Sg store.
> 
> Please enlighten me anyone.  Thanks!


I have never received a box for any of my bags.  (But if they offered me one I would have declined.)


----------



## fawnhagh

Nana0709 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently purchased petite rejane and was not given a box for the purchase.  Is it only under special circumstances that one gets the box since I see posts on Instagram where buyers have a box with the bag they purchased? I got mine at Sg store.
> 
> Please enlighten me anyone.  Thanks!



If you purchase in the store most likely there will be dust bag and paper bag only. But if you ask the boutique to ship to you then you will get a box. That’s at least my experience [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## animal 1

Anyone have both a BB (mini) Rejane and a PM Rejane? Is there one you prefer over the other? How about the BB Rejane vs the BB Gabrielle? 

I love the look of the mini sizes but worry that it’s a bit too small for my needs. I’ve read through this thread numerous times and have done all the stalking in can do online, but would love to hear experiences of those who have these bags and what your thoughts are after using them. Thank you!


----------



## sihoonsiyun

Nana0709 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently purchased petite rejane and was not given a box for the purchase.  Is it only under special circumstances that one gets the box since I see posts on Instagram where buyers have a box with the bag they purchased? I got mine at Sg store.
> 
> Please enlighten me anyone.  Thanks!



Actually you can request for a box when you purchase the bag. I purchased twice in Sg and requested for a box each time and was granted. Let the SA know that you want a box they will be able to provide you.


----------



## Nana0709

Sharing a picture of my petite rejane Recently purchased sorry I have no idea what the colour description is. Just wondering if anyone ever wears their petite as a crossbody?


----------



## buluuuu

Nana0709 said:


> Sharing a picture of my petite rejane Recently purchased sorry I have no idea what the colour description is. Just wondering if anyone ever wears their petite as a crossbody?



I do! I am always a cross body girl haha.


----------



## cyrill

Bought a black Gaby last week


----------



## dozzaroo

cyrill said:


> View attachment 4051781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a black Gaby last week


I love this bag! been using it so much !!!!! enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## thyme

animal 1 said:


> Anyone have both a BB (mini) Rejane and a PM Rejane? Is there one you prefer over the other? How about the BB Rejane vs the BB Gabrielle?
> 
> I love the look of the mini sizes but worry that it’s a bit too small for my needs. I’ve read through this thread numerous times and have done all the stalking in can do online, but would love to hear experiences of those who have these bags and what your thoughts are after using them. Thank you!



i have all three. i just use them according to the occasion. i find the pm rejane rather heavy (i have one in veau carat and one in taurillon gex). the bb rejane and bb gabrielle are both in box calf so ligher. the bb gabrielle is more practical and roomier than bb rejane.  the bb rejane is super cute though!


----------



## buluuuu

chincac said:


> i have all three. i just use them according to the occasion. i find the pm rejane rather heavy (i have one in veau carat and one in taurillon gex). the bb rejane and bb gabrielle are both in box calf so ligher. the bb gabrielle is more practical and roomier than bb rejane.  the bb rejane is super cute though!


Do you find the pm rejane in veau carat lighter? I don't like carrying heavy bags and find the pm rejane in taurillon gex a bit heavy.


----------



## thyme

buluuuu said:


> Do you find the pm rejane in veau carat lighter? I don't like carrying heavy bags and find the pm rejane in taurillon gex a bit heavy.



not really a big difference in weight between the two. both do get heavy on the shoulders for me.


----------



## animal 1

chincac said:


> i have all three. i just use them according to the occasion. i find the pm rejane rather heavy (i have one in veau carat and one in taurillon gex). the bb rejane and bb gabrielle are both in box calf so ligher. the bb gabrielle is more practical and roomier than bb rejane.  the bb rejane is super cute though!



Thank you for the feedback! I’m curious if anyone has both the Gabrielle and the Gaby. Pros and cons of the two? If you could only choose one, which would it be?!


----------



## animal 1

cyrill said:


> View attachment 4051781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a black Gaby last week


 Would you mind me asking which size Gaby this is? How are you liking the bag? She’s a beauty!


----------



## cyrill

animal 1 said:


> Would you mind me asking which size Gaby this is? How are you liking the bag? She’s a beauty!



This it the regular/medium size. It's quite heavy due to it being all leather, but it's okay. I can wear it cross body with my casual outfit, yet I can make it formal if I held it in hand. She's roomy so I'm planning to use it more as a travelling bag.


----------



## bagnut1

animal 1 said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I’m curious if anyone has both the Gabrielle and the Gaby. Pros and cons of the two? If you could only choose one, which would it be?!


Very similar to the difference in the Retourne and Sellier Kellys.  The Gabrielle is very structured, rigid, ladylike.  The Gaby is relaxed and more boho.  It depends on your needs/lifestyle, but for me the Gaby is the keeper if I had only one.  Also the Gaby holds a little bit more due to the side snaps (which come open rather easily, just like on every bag I have ever had with snaps).


----------



## animal 1

cyrill said:


> This it the regular/medium size. It's quite heavy due to it being all leather, but it's okay. I can wear it cross body with my casual outfit, yet I can make it formal if I held it in hand. She's roomy so I'm planning to use it more as a travelling bag.



Thanks for the feedback! Your bag is definitely gorgeous!!



bagnut1 said:


> Very similar to the difference in the Retourne and Sellier Kellys.  The Gabrielle is very structured, rigid, ladylike.  The Gaby is relaxed and more boho.  It depends on your needs/lifestyle, but for me the Gaby is the keeper if I had only one.  Also the Gaby holds a little bit more due to the side snaps (which come open rather easily, just like on every bag I have ever had with snaps).



I was at first leaning towards the Gabrielle, but at now thinking the Gaby might fit better for my lifestyle. I at first thought it was not as eye-catching as the Gabrielle, but like you said it’s similar to the difference in Kellys—and while the Sellier Kelly’s are certainly breathtaking and gorgeous, the Retourne feels like it blends more with my style. 

At this point I guess it’s a waiting game for the mini Gaby arrivals! I wonder if they will ever make an in-between-size Gaby (not quite as large as the “regular” size and not quite as mini as—well—the mini. 

I didn’t realize the Gaby has side snaps! There are so few photos available of the bag!


----------



## tea4two

animal 1 said:


> Anyone have both a BB (mini) Rejane and a PM Rejane? Is there one you prefer over the other? How about the BB Rejane vs the BB Gabrielle?
> 
> I love the look of the mini sizes but worry that it’s a bit too small for my needs. I’ve read through this thread numerous times and have done all the stalking in can do online, but would love to hear experiences of those who have these bags and what your thoughts are after using them. Thank you!



Hi, 
I have a petite rejane and I have borrowed my mom's mini rejane many times; I don't have the CC mini gabrielle. While I absolutely adore the size of the mini rejane, it holds just the bare essentials: keys, credit card holder, lipstick and that's about it. And b/c of it's diminutive sz, it's also harder to get things in and out of. The petite rejane is a lot  roomier  and can fit an iPhone X, small wallet, a few cosmetics & keys; it also has a larger opening and makes for easier access to what's inside. One last thought: the taurillon leather of the Moynat bags are practically indestructible and pretty much water resistant; don't know about the leather of the Chanel gabrielle leather; perhaps someone else who has one can chime in? HTH!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis from the boutique in NYC texted to me some photos of some of the bags they have in their store.  My regular SA, Annishia, was off that day.  I love how the coworkers work as a team to create the most pleasant experience for customers.  I thought I’d share.  Please contact Curtis if you see anything you like and have more questions- he’s s sweetie!


----------



## Sourisbrune

cyrill said:


> This it the regular/medium size. It's quite heavy due to it being all leather, but it's okay. I can wear it cross body with my casual outfit, yet I can make it formal if I held it in hand. She's roomy so I'm planning to use it more as a travelling bag.


I love the look of your Gabby!  Could you tell me a rough estimate of its size?  I’m looking at the Hermes Bolide, choking at its pricetag, and wondering if this fits the bill.


----------



## animal 1

I’d love to see more photos from anyone who has the Gaby!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4055988
> View attachment 4055989
> View attachment 4055990
> View attachment 4055991
> View attachment 4055992
> View attachment 4055993
> View attachment 4055994
> View attachment 4055995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis from the boutique in NYC texted to me some photos of some of the bags they have in their store.  My regular SA, Annishia, was off that day.  I love how the coworkers work as a team to create the most pleasant experience for customers.  I thought I’d share.  Please contact Curtis if you see anything you like and have more questions- he’s s sweetie!


Thanks for sharing. I'm a bit perplexed by the fringe on the new Quattro.  Where does it go when you turn it inside out?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I love the look of your Gabby!  Could you tell me a rough estimate of its size?  I’m looking at the Hermes Bolide, choking at its pricetag, and wondering if this fits the bill.


The Gaby is 32cm wide x 13 x 21 high.  I don't have a 32 Kelly but it seems like the Gaby is a bit shorter and deeper, for comparison.  It also holds more than a Bolide 30, mostly because of the snaps that open and allow the bag to be completely filled.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm a bit perplexed by the fringe on the new Quattro.  Where does it go when you turn it inside out?



Good question.  I’ll try to get a photo.  I’m not into fringe, but it looks great on some people..


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The Gaby is 32cm wide x 13 x 21 high.  I don't have a 32 Kelly but it seems like the Gaby is a bit shorter and deeper, for comparison.  It also holds more than a Bolide 30, mostly because of the snaps that open and allow the bag to be completely filled.


Sounds really nice!  I’m a stay-at-home mom and I dress casual, most of the time.  May I ask the price, too?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis said there is a braid on the other side of the fringe.  He’s at lunch, but will send me photos soon.  Hopefully I’ll get Gaby photos to show, too.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Sounds really nice!  I’m a stay-at-home mom and I dress casual, most of the time.  May I ask the price, too?


Sounds like a great bag for you, (as long as it's big enough).  I like big bags so the Gaby (which I do adore) is just a little tight.  (Well not really tight but if I acquire anything additional during the day I can't necessarily just stuff it in there.)  But I cope, LOL.  It's around $4500 USD.  IMO Moynat bags are equal in quality to H, and the Gaby leather is really, really wonderful.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm a bit perplexed by the fringe on the new Quattro.  Where does it go when you turn it inside out?


Here’s what Curtis just texted.  They look like they have the design all figured out.  But, does the fringe stick out a bit when turned back out to the outside?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gaby is flying off the shelves in NYC.  Here are some photos Curtis had available from the last shipment.  Hopefully a more will be available soon!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just texted- new color, called Lagoon.  This looks like saffiano leather.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4056239
> View attachment 4056240
> 
> Here’s what Curtis just texted.  They look like they have the design all figured out.  But, does the fringe stick out a bit when turned back out to the outside?


Thanks.  IMO the design makes it less likely that a neat nut like me would turn it inside out, which is one of the things I love about the design.  Perhaps I will change my mind after seeing it in person.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4056244
> View attachment 4056245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaby is flying off the shelves in NYC.  Here are some photos Curtis had available from the last shipment.  Hopefully a more will be available soon!


Yummy thanks!


----------



## buluuuu

I exchanged the black gabrielle pm into a tourterelle rejane pm in carat calf cause the black gabrielle just didn’t make my heart sing.
Can’t wait to use the rejane! 
By the way, did anyone do anything to protect/ prevent colour transfer to the interior leather?


----------



## bagnut1

buluuuu said:


> I exchanged the black gabrielle pm into a tourterelle rejane pm in carat calf cause the black gabrielle just didn’t make my heart sing.
> Can’t wait to use the rejane!
> By the way, did anyone do anything to protect/ prevent colour transfer to the interior leather?



I use an organizer. Usually it’s a small Hermes Fourbi but that’s too large for the PM Rejane.  For smaller bags I use a Prada nylon cosmetic case as an organizer. 

Congrats on your bag!


----------



## cyrill

I bought the last Gaby in Singapore (according to the SA) for SGD 6700 and I get the tax refund for around SGD 320. The thing that I like about Moynat is not many people knows about this brand yet. The manager at Moynat Singapore seems happy that I knew this bag. 

Next, I'm planning on buying the Rejane, it's so lovely!


----------



## buluuuu

bagnut1 said:


> I use an organizer. Usually it’s a small Hermes Fourbi but that’s too large for the PM Rejane.  For smaller bags I use a Prada nylon cosmetic case as an organizer.
> 
> Congrats on your bag!


I'm thinking to get a Maitai Kelly 25 insert, since K25 has the closest dimension to a Rejane PM but still it is not an exact match. Hm....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

buluuuu said:


> I'm thinking to get a Maitai Kelly 25 insert, since K25 has the closest dimension to a Rejane PM but still it is not an exact match. Hm....


There are definitely etsy sellers who could customize an insert for you! I don't know their names off the top of my head but you should shop around!


----------



## bagnut1

buluuuu said:


> I'm thinking to get a Maitai Kelly 25 insert, since K25 has the closest dimension to a Rejane PM but still it is not an exact match. Hm....


I know the Maitai inserts are very popular here on TPF, but I would definitely check dimensions.  (I haven't tried one because I prefer to use an insert that I just switch between bags, rather than fit each bag specifically.)  The way the sides of the Rejane curve in and slant in at the top seem like the bag may be more narrow than the K25.
The reason I like the Prada nylon solution is that it "smooshes" to fit the interior profile of my smaller bags, and I'm not wasting any extra space at the bottom of the Rejane, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mochaccino

buluuuu said:


> I'm thinking to get a Maitai Kelly 25 insert, since K25 has the closest dimension to a Rejane PM but still it is not an exact match. Hm....



This is what I got for my pm Gabrielle:


I use Samorga inserts because they are relative affordable and they do custom sizes/designs (samorga.com). You can tell them the inside dimensions and they will make it for you.


----------



## bagmad73

mochaccino said:


> This is what I got for my pm Gabrielle:
> View attachment 4059646
> 
> I use Samorga inserts because they are relative affordable and they do custom sizes/designs (samorga.com). You can tell them the inside dimensions and they will make it for you.


That looks great. Waiting for my PM rejane. Can I ask how you measure the inside dimensions of your bag so accurately? Much appreciated


----------



## mochaccino

bagmad73 said:


> That looks great. Waiting for my PM rejane. Can I ask how you measure the inside dimensions of your bag so accurately? Much appreciated



I held a piece of tape measure inside with both hands and subtracted one hand from the other. Then I mocked an insert with paper taped together to see if those numbers were right. For good measure I took another cm off the base to account for the felt thickness. 
All this time I was thinking I’m basically part way making this myself but apparently I’m just lazy enough to not keep going


----------



## bagmad73

mochaccino said:


> I held a piece of tape measure inside with both hands and subtracted one hand from the other. Then I mocked an insert with paper taped together to see if those numbers were right. For good measure I took another cm off the base to account for the felt thickness.
> All this time I was thinking I’m basically part way making this myself but apparently I’m just lazy enough to not keep going


Wow - good work for sure.  Your insert fits perfectly - Thanks!


----------



## buluuuu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> There are definitely etsy sellers who could customize an insert for you! I don't know their names off the top of my head but you should shop around!



Thanks bellebellebelle19! Sure I would check them out!



bagnut1 said:


> I know the Maitai inserts are very popular here on TPF, but I would definitely check dimensions.  (I haven't tried one because I prefer to use an insert that I just switch between bags, rather than fit each bag specifically.)  The way the sides of the Rejane curve in and slant in at the top seem like the bag may be more narrow than the K25.
> The reason I like the Prada nylon solution is that it "smooshes" to fit the interior profile of my smaller bags, and I'm not wasting any extra space at the bottom of the Rejane, if you know what I mean.



Yea I totally understand the ease with using just one insert.
Do you have a picture of your prada inside the rejane? Would you mind to post one?
TIA!



mochaccino said:


> This is what I got for my pm Gabrielle:
> View attachment 4059646
> 
> I use Samorga inserts because they are relative affordable and they do custom sizes/designs (samorga.com). You can tell them the inside dimensions and they will make it for you.


It looks perfect inside! Would you mind to share the dimensions? Is yours a Rejane PM?


----------



## mochaccino

buluuuu said:


> It looks perfect inside! Would you mind to share the dimensions? Is yours a Rejane PM?


I have a pm Gabrielle. According to the website, the outside dimensions are 26 x 18.5 x 10 cm for the Réjane and 26 x 18 x 9 can for the Gabrielle. The insert size I ordered was 21 W x 14 D x 7 cm H.


----------



## buluuuu

Since my acquisition of the Rejane PM, I have got the Rejane BB in natural calf in cognac and the discontinued Ballerine in black in the larger size. I have to say I am very pleased with the leather and quality of Moynat. 

I am waiting for the Rejane PM in natural calf but I kinda hope it won’t come too soon as my bank acc would hate me so much lol.


----------



## thyme

pics from Moynat Selfridges opening party.  vintage car owners were present at the party. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dinner at Jean Georges at the Connaught


----------



## thyme

more..

CEO of Moynat, Guillaume Davin and Creative Director Ramesh Nair.


----------



## JolieS

Looks like a lovely party. Lucky you!


----------



## thyme

JolieS said:


> Looks like a lovely party. Lucky you!



It was really fun. Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> It was really fun. Thank you.



Looks like a lovely time was had by all, thanks for showing us all these great pics


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Looks like a lovely time was had by all, thanks for showing us all these great pics



You're welcomed papertiger


----------



## Sourisbrune

Chincac,  
Thank you so much for sharing this incredible event with us!  I’m glad you had a good time.
The bags were a wonderful sight to see, too.


----------



## thyme

Sourisbrune said:


> Chincac,
> Thank you so much for sharing this incredible event with us!  I’m glad you had a good time.
> The bags were a wonderful sight to see, too.



You're welcome Sourisbrune


----------



## dilemmanity

Does anyone know what the prices for the rajane (mini or petite I think they are called, anyway the 2 smaller sizes) are in Europe right now? I am visiting Paris late Sept and wonder if it is worth getting my first Moynat there. Or should I just get one in the country where I stay. TIA!


----------



## bagnut1

chincac said:


> more..
> 
> ]
> 
> Agreed!  Beautiful event, bags, and cars!


----------



## galex101404

Can anyone confirm the release date for the new Gaby in BB size? I was just updated that it got pushed out to the end of the year. 

I really hope not since I’ve been waiting for the bag since this time last year! TIA [emoji177]


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> Can anyone confirm the release date for the new Gaby in BB size? I was just updated that it got pushed out to the end of the year.
> 
> I really hope not since I’ve been waiting for the bag since this time last year! TIA [emoji177]



Gaby BB is already released. I tried on two while I was in Paris 2 weeks ago [emoji4]


----------



## luvparis21

fawnhagh said:


> Gaby BB is already released. I tried on two while I was in Paris 2 weeks ago [emoji4]



Any picture @fawnhagh? Would love to see it, thank you [emoji813]️


----------



## fawnhagh

eiffel21 said:


> Any picture @fawnhagh? Would love to see it, thank you [emoji813]️



I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23] 

The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]


----------



## buluuuu

eiffel21 said:


> Any picture @fawnhagh? Would love to see it, thank you [emoji813]️







I saw this in Selfridges yesterday, HTH!


----------



## buluuuu

-


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23]
> 
> The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4069507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069509



Lovely!


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23]
> 
> The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4069507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069509


 So weird! NYC store told me they aren't getting this bag until the end of the year..

So glad to know it's available in Paris! It looks lovely on you! How did you like it?

I'm trying to decide to go for the Gaby BB in Seafoam, Mini Rejane in Fuchsia with gold HW or a Fendi MTO Mini Peekaboo. Would love to know your thoughts as I believe you own a mini Rejane. Thanks in advance!


----------



## galex101404

buluuuu said:


> View attachment 4069730
> 
> 
> I saw this in Selfridges yesterday, HTH!


What did you think of it?? Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## luvparis21

fawnhagh said:


> I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23]
> 
> The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4069507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069509



Thanks much for the beautiful pics!! The Gaby BB is the perfect size [emoji813]️ Love it!


----------



## buluuuu

galex101404 said:


> So weird! NYC store told me they aren't getting this bag until the end of the year..
> 
> So glad to know it's available in Paris! It looks lovely on you! How did you like it?
> 
> I'm trying to decide to go for the Gaby BB in Seafoam, Mini Rejane in Fuchsia with gold HW or a Fendi MTO Mini Peekaboo. Would love to know your thoughts as I believe you own a mini Rejane. Thanks in advance!



Hi @galex101404, I have both Rejane BB and Peekaboo mini, so hope to share my two cents. 

Do you carry a lot? In terms of capacity, I believe Gaby BB holds the most due to its shape and structure (I do not personally own one though) and Rejane BB holds the least.


----------



## buluuuu

galex101404 said:


> What did you think of it?? Would love to hear your thoughts!



I personally am not a big fan of it as I prefer more structured bag. That said, it is super light weight and  offers a lot of capacity for its size. I am not sure how well it will hold this structure in the long run though.


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> So weird! NYC store told me they aren't getting this bag until the end of the year..
> 
> So glad to know it's available in Paris! It looks lovely on you! How did you like it?
> 
> I'm trying to decide to go for the Gaby BB in Seafoam, Mini Rejane in Fuchsia with gold HW or a Fendi MTO Mini Peekaboo. Would love to know your thoughts as I believe you own a mini Rejane. Thanks in advance!



Saint Honore store only had one and it was not for sale because they found a pen mark on the shoulder strap [emoji28] To be honest I was not a fan when I first saw it from their showroom last season as I prefer more structured bags but the more I look at it the more I get drawn to it. I actually liked it very much when I tried it on and it has a casual yet chic vibe. It’s quite light and surely holds much more than mini Réjane, so I’m considering to get one for daily use - just need to wait for a color I like though. 

Mini Réjane is more dressy and elegant, while Gaby is more casual. So it depends on what your style is and how much you want to carry with you - I love both!! 

Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## galex101404

buluuuu said:


> Hi @galex101404, I have both Rejane BB and Peekaboo mini, so hope to share my two cents.
> 
> Do you carry a lot? In terms of capacity, I believe Gaby BB holds the most due to its shape and structure (I do not personally own one though) and Rejane BB holds the least.



Hi @buluuuu, thanks for your reply! I’m looking fit a smaller bag to use on the weekends and I’m okay with only having the essentials in my bag.

I’ve wanted a mini peekaboo for awhile and love the size, but lately I’ve been very distracted by Moynat.

The mini rejane and Gaby BB are so beautiful!

Do you mind sharing what you’re able to fit in your mini rejane? Thanks again! [emoji4]


----------



## galex101404

buluuuu said:


> I personally am not a big fan of it as I prefer more structured bag. That said, it is super light weight and  offers a lot of capacity for its size. I am not sure how well it will hold this structure in the long run though.



@buluuuu thanks for your reply! I appreciate your opinion the the Gaby. I like a bit of structure, but in the end always fall for a beautiful pebbled leather. 

Is your mini peekaboo lambskin or Selleria if you don’t mind me asking? Wondering if Moynat leather is similar to the Selleria? Thanks again [emoji177]


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> Saint Honore store only had one and it was not for sale because they found a pen mark on the shoulder strap [emoji28] To be honest I was not a fan when I first saw it from their showroom last season as I prefer more structured bags but the more I look at it the more I get drawn to it. I actually liked it very much when I tried it on and it has a casual yet chic vibe. It’s quite light and surely holds much more than mini Réjane, so I’m considering to get one for daily use - just need to wait for a color I like though.
> 
> Mini Réjane is more dressy and elegant, while Gaby is more casual. So it depends on what your style is and how much you want to carry with you - I love both!!
> 
> Hope this helps [emoji4]



@fawnhagh Thanks so much for reply! I appreciate your opinion. I definitely live more of a casual lifestyle, but I do love to get dressed up! I’m in denim most days when I’m not wearing a dress, so I think either would work well.

I’m so torn between these bags! I know eventually I will get up with them all in my collection.

Are you able to fit very little in your mini rejane?  Looks like the Gaby BB is a few Centimeters larger in width, is that accurate?

Thanks again for your help and feedback! [emoji171]


----------



## bootsandbags

Has anyone seen the Gabrielle reporter?  I was eyeing a Celine classic box bag but am thinking that the reporter bag would be a good boxy cross body option to break up my Celine collection.  it's also a pretty good price point so that's a nice bonus


----------



## buluuuu

galex101404 said:


> @buluuuu thanks for your reply! I appreciate your opinion the the Gaby. I like a bit of structure, but in the end always fall for a beautiful pebbled leather.
> 
> Is your mini peekaboo lambskin or Selleria if you don’t mind me asking? Wondering if Moynat leather is similar to the Selleria? Thanks again [emoji177]



My peekaboo is in lambskin. Moynat's Taurillon Blush is much softer (feels much more luxurious imo) and has finer grains. In terms of capacity, I manage to fit one Hermes Citizen Twill cardholder, LV 6 ring key holder, (not-so-filled) LV mini pochette and one iphone 8+ which sadly made an indentation mark on the interior. Gaby will be able to hold much more.


----------



## fawnhagh

galex101404 said:


> @fawnhagh Thanks so much for reply! I appreciate your opinion. I definitely live more of a casual lifestyle, but I do love to get dressed up! I’m in denim most days when I’m not wearing a dress, so I think either would work well.
> 
> I’m so torn between these bags! I know eventually I will get up with them all in my collection.
> 
> Are you able to fit very little in your mini rejane?  Looks like the Gaby BB is a few Centimeters larger in width, is that accurate?
> 
> Thanks again for your help and feedback! [emoji171]



For me Rejane bb is enough for my essentials - card holer or small wallet, phone, lipstick, keys and maybe a pack of tissue. I think the size is similar but the structure is more relaxed in Gaby so it fits more.

Please keep us posted when you decide!


----------



## Sourisbrune

galex101404 said:


> Can anyone confirm the release date for the new Gaby in BB size? I was just updated that it got pushed out to the end of the year.
> 
> I really hope not since I’ve been waiting for the bag since this time last year! TIA [emoji177]


The NYC boutique told me the Gaby will start trickling in the end of summer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23]
> 
> The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4069507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069509



That Gaby is reeeeeeeeeeeeealllllllllllly cute! 
May I ask- was the twisting lock mechanism difficult to close, especially when the bag was on your shoulder?  I wonder if, when full, the flap will start to triangulate, or gap when open because of weight and the softness of the flap’s leather.  The body reminds me of a H Bolide.  The Gaby will probably get smooshy.  It’s a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> I only took the try on photo but forgot to take the picture of the bag itself [emoji28] I also tried on the black but again forgot photos [emoji23]
> 
> The one I tried on is melon I believe. Also tried the Lou Lou which is also very beautiful and well made! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4069507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069509



Please, one more question.
Is the Gaby feel awkward when open because of the top handle?  I’m wondering I forgot it bumps against the hip.
Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> That Gaby is reeeeeeeeeeeeealllllllllllly cute!
> May I ask- was the twisting lock mechanism difficult to close, especially when the bag was on your shoulder?  I wonder if, when full, the flap will start to triangulate, or gap when open because of weight and the softness of the flap’s leather.  The body reminds me of a H Bolide.  The Gaby will probably get smooshy.  It’s a gorgeous bag!!!!!


I have the MM and the lock is easy to maneuver, and there is a magnet/latch or something so it stays closed even when the outside pointy part isn't fully engaged.

The snaps are not very tight and do open rather easily when the bag is filled, but there isn't an issue with the flap.  And, regarding the handle, the strap is adjustable so it's easy to get it in the "right spot" so it feels comfortable.  And the construction is rounded, rather than flat like a Kelly handle.  Lastly, the leather is indeed very smooshy to begin with so will only get more so with age, I am sure.  (To me it feels sort of like a cross between H Clemence and Togo - it's thicker than togo but veiny and has a matte appearance.)

I love the Gaby too!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gee whiz!  I need to always check the auto spell check before posting.  Glad you understood my last post.


----------



## galex101404

buluuuu said:


> My peekaboo is in lambskin. Moynat's Taurillon Blush is much softer (feels much more luxurious imo) and has finer grains. In terms of capacity, I manage to fit one Hermes Citizen Twill cardholder, LV 6 ring key holder, (not-so-filled) LV mini pochette and one iphone 8+ which sadly made an indentation mark on the interior. Gaby will be able to hold much more.


Thanks again for all of your help! I will let you know what I decide


----------



## galex101404

fawnhagh said:


> For me Rejane bb is enough for my essentials - card holer or small wallet, phone, lipstick, keys and maybe a pack of tissue. I think the size is similar but the structure is more relaxed in Gaby so it fits more.
> 
> Please keep us posted when you decide!


Thanks for confirming! I turn the big 3-0 this year and want to make sure I get a bag that will last for years to come. Who knew a decision like this would be so hard! Wish I didn't like them all LOL

I will definitely keep you posted on what I decide.


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> The NYC boutique told me the Gaby will start trickling in the end of summer.


Thanks for confirming! I am planning a trip in June - hopefully they may have one in the boutique to view!


----------



## Sourisbrune

More eye candy texted to me from Curtis in the NYC boutique.  They just got in one mm Gaby and an E/W Quattro in a new color for this season.  And yes, the mini Gaby bags are due (in NYC) by the end of summer (probably August/September).  He’ll send photos and I’ll post them, as they come in.


----------



## meefeb

Just got my mini rejane Etope with gold buckle~~ I love her, I am thinking about getting a mini Danse bag, but I haven't seen a lot of user pictures


----------



## Sourisbrune

meefeb said:


> Just got my mini rejane Etope with gold buckle~~ I love her, I am thinking about getting a mini Danse bag, but I haven't seen a lot of user pictures



Your Rèjane is gOrGeOuS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I love the color and the gold hw accent!  Yowwwwwy!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your bag, but I warn you, you’ll probably get tired of luxury bag lovers approaching you telling you how beautiful your bag looks and probably asking you the brand.   Moynat= under the radar beauty!


----------



## galex101404

Hi All - I've posted the below thread in the Handbag section of the forum and would love your opinions/votes if you have time 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-best-suits-me-which-would-you-choose.989259/


----------



## lorrayne329

I managed to see and try the moynat mini gaby in hongkong! 
Some pictures to show how it wears on me - I’m 4 ft 9 (yeah I’m fun size!). It’s on its shortest length. 



Comparing it with the hermes mini halzan





It’s very cute! I’m quite tempted but there are a few bits holding me back - it must be locked at all times, I find that the magnet is not very strong and the bag will open up if you dont lock it ; the interior leather is light coloured (i’m bound to dirty it) and it is too slouchy! 

I have the celine nano belt / hermes mini bolide on my mind as well.. indecisions!


----------



## galex101404

lorrayne329 said:


> I managed to see and try the moynat mini gaby in hongkong!
> Some pictures to show how it wears on me - I’m 4 ft 9 (yeah I’m fun size!). It’s on its shortest length.
> View attachment 4096435
> 
> 
> Comparing it with the hermes mini halzan
> View attachment 4096436
> 
> View attachment 4096437
> 
> 
> It’s very cute! I’m quite tempted but there are a few bits holding me back - it must be locked at all times, I find that the magnet is not very strong and the bag will open up if you dont lock it ; the interior leather is light coloured (i’m bound to dirty it) and it is too slouchy!
> 
> I have the celine nano belt / hermes mini bolide on my mind as well.. indecisions!



Thanks so much for sharing pictures!! [emoji7] This bag is absolutely stunning - it looks great on you!


----------



## lorrayne329

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing pictures!! [emoji7] This bag is absolutely stunning - it looks great on you!



Thank you and welcome!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis kindly texted to me today’s NYC shipment.  No mini Gaby bags yet, but he expects them within a few weeks.
Feel free to call him if you’re interested in the bags I post.  For the rest of us, enjoy the eye candy!!!





Gaby B.B. in Celeste (pale blue)




Rèjane B.B. in Celeste




Rèjane PM in petal (pale pink)




Cabotin in Emerald


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis kindly texted to me today’s NYC shipment.  No mini Gaby bags yet, but he expects them within a few weeks.
> Feel free to call him if you’re interested in the bags I post.  For the rest of us, enjoy the eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097786
> 
> 
> Gaby B.B. in Celeste (pale blue)
> 
> View attachment 4097783
> 
> 
> Rèjane B.B. in Celeste
> 
> View attachment 4097784
> 
> 
> Rèjane PM in petal (pale pink)
> 
> View attachment 4097785
> 
> 
> Cabotin in Emerald



Love cabotin in emerald [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sourisbrune

EyE cAnDy!!!!!!


Feifei in NYC texted to me photos of a pastel pink Fleur bag.






Curtis sent me photos of their latest Quattro tpm.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> EyE cAnDy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Feifei in NYC texted to me photos of a pastel pink Fleur bag.
> 
> View attachment 4116286
> View attachment 4116288
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis sent me photos of their latest Quattro tpm.
> 
> View attachment 4116289
> View attachment 4116287



That blue is amazing - do you know the color name?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buda

Hi. I’m new here. Does anyone own a Vintage Moynat petite Rejane bag? I would like to compare and check if the bag that I bought is authentic or not... Or can anyone help me authenticate it? Thanks


----------



## bagnut1

Buda said:


> Hi. I’m new here. Does anyone own a Vintage Moynat petite Rejane bag? I would like to compare and check if the bag that I bought is authentic or not... Or can anyone help me authenticate it? Thanks



Definitely not authentic.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> That blue is amazing - do you know the color name?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I’ll ask Curtis and get back to you a.s.a.p..


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> That blue is amazing - do you know the color name?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



The blue is called Marin.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The blue is called Marin.


Thanks!


----------



## Buda

bagnut1 said:


> Definitely not authentic.



Hi bagnut1. Can you tell me the red flag of the bag? So I can inform the seller that the bag she sold me was not authentic, thank you


----------



## bagnut1

Buda said:


> Hi bagnut1. Can you tell me the red flag of the bag? So I can inform the seller that the bag she sold me was not authentic, thank you


TPF doesn't allow discussions of authenticity factors, but if you compare your photos to ones on the Moynat website or Barney's (their U.S. online partner) you will see several red flags.


----------



## Buda

bagnut1 said:


> TPF doesn't allow discussions of authenticity factors, but if you compare your photos to ones on the Moynat website or Barney's (their U.S. online partner) you will see several red flags.



Hi bagnut1 Ok ,I understand  Thank you so much for your time in attending to my post. I also messaged Moynat regarding the bag and they also confirmed that the bag is counterfeit. I hope the seller will refund it. Thank you again and more power to this thread


----------



## slip

Last Sunday I went to check out the Rejane. In love with it but on the fence now because it seemed that the price at least in my country seems to be on the higher side. Also I reckon the size that I was ooking at, which was the mid size that many had commented it being heavy after loading it? I know I won't use a bag often if it's on the heavy side. Decisions.....


----------



## bagnut1

slip said:


> Last Sunday I went to check out the Rejane. In love with it but on the fence now because it seemed that the price at least in my country seems to be on the higher side. Also I reckon the size that I was ooking at, which was the mid size that many had commented it being heavy after loading it? I know I won't use a bag often if it's on the heavy side. Decisions.....


Were you looking at the MM?  Did you try on the PM?  I personally tend to prefer big bags for everyday but I can fit essentials for the workweek into the PM and it is lighter than the MM.  IMO it's almost a different bag because of the size difference.


----------



## slip

saranga said:


> Hi, I just wanted to update with prices. The Rejane PM 26cm in box leather is actually 5300 Euros in France. Gorgeous bag.
> 
> Taurillon Grex (?) is 3900 Euros.


Any idea if the Rejane in box leather has to be specially ordered? The prices in Singapore are not attractive at all, I think HK could even be cheaper to get. I so wanting a Rejane 26cm in box leather either in burgundy or black.


----------



## slip

bagnut1 said:


> Were you looking at the MM?  Did you try on the PM?  I personally tend to prefer big bags for everyday but I can fit essentials for the workweek into the PM and it is lighter than the MM.  IMO it's almost a different bag because of the size difference.


Yes I did try both sizes i.e. the 20cm and the 26cm. I like both sizes though its virtually impractical to get the 20cm. To be honest both are quite impractical if I need to constantly prevent the shiny polished hardware from getting scratched up and the need to constantly open up the flap and close it back to access items inside the bag. Though it is entirely leather inside, I think I'll need to get a pouch to contain my knick knacks so as not to scratch the lining inside. And it is heavy.


----------



## lee_dya

Hi! Anyone know how much Moynat mini Gabrielle now in Europe? TIA!


----------



## saranga

slip said:


> Any idea if the Rejane in box leather has to be specially ordered? The prices in Singapore are not attractive at all, I think HK could even be cheaper to get. I so wanting a Rejane 26cm in box leather either in burgundy or black.



I am not sure if it must be special ordered. Perhaps it must be ordered if they do not have one in stock?

I visited the Moynat boutique on Rue Saint Honore in Paris last October-ish, and they had a black box version available in store at the time.


----------



## slip

saranga said:


> I am not sure if it must be special ordered. Perhaps it must be ordered if they do not have one in stock?
> 
> I visited the Moynat boutique on Rue Saint Honore in Paris last October-ish, and they had a black box version available in store at the time.


My heart did skip when I saw the mini Rejane with chain strap in gorgeous black box leather. Perhaps I should just save this bag as a special purchase when I visit Paris again. The local SA advised against box leather in MM size. I love stroking the box leather on Hermes Kelly so I'm sure the quality of the box leather on Moynat would be on par with Hermes.


----------



## slip

If it’s not being shared yet. I like what he said.
http://www.lifestyleasia.com/556962/succeed-ramesh-nair-creative-director-moynat/


----------



## noxxy

Hello everyone! I am a first time moynat buyer and really need some help authenticating this Moynat Rejane.
Can someone please kindly advise whether to go ahead with this pretty piece? 
Thanks so much in advance


----------



## planetaries

Hi, all! Anyone know the approximate price (in EUR or USD) of the Envelope Pouch? I'm heading to Paris in the fall and would like to pick one up while there.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The small Gaby bags are trickling into the NYC boutique.  Call Curtis and Annishia for details.  Please let them know you saw the posted text photos they send me.  Hopefully, they’ll keep the eye candy coming.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Would love to join the Rejane club by end of year! I’m waiting until the SCP location opens so I can try it on in person. Can’t decide what size is right for me. Love all the pictures everyone is posting!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4162052
> 
> The small Gaby bags are trickling into the NYC boutique.  Call Curtis and Annishia for details.  Please let them know you saw the posted text photos they send me.  Hopefully, they’ll keep the eye candy coming.



Thanks - do you know that color name?


----------



## bootsandbags

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks - do you know that color name?


 
I believe the color is called 'Melon'


----------



## Tinn3rz

Does anyone know the US price for a Gabrielle Clutch? TIA!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks - do you know that color name?





bootsandbags said:


> I believe the color is called 'Melon'


Yes, it’s melon.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tinn3rz said:


> Does anyone know the US price for a Gabrielle Clutch? TIA!


In black and tourterelle, it’s $3800.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sourisbrune said:


> In black and tourterelle, it’s $3800.



Thank you!


----------



## Tinn3rz

So I texted Curtis and this is coming to me! So excited! It’s not the Rejane yet, but I’ll work up to it. [emoji28]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tinn3rz said:


> So I texted Curtis and this is coming to me! So excited! It’s not the Rejane yet, but I’ll work up to it. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4162276



 Beautiful!!!! 
 Congratulations!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sourisbrune said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> Congratulations!



Thank you again! [emoji253]


----------



## bagnut1

bootsandbags said:


> I believe the color is called 'Melon'





Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, it’s melon.



Thanks - I thought it might be but pic looked a tad more orange than I remembered.  (I was wrong!)  Beautiful shade....


----------



## bagnut1

Tinn3rz said:


> So I texted Curtis and this is coming to me! So excited! It’s not the Rejane yet, but I’ll work up to it. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4162276


Congrats on this!  Please report back with modeling pic and how well it holds your stuff?  (I am considering this bag too and would appreciate your POV.)


----------



## bootsandbags

Tinn3rz said:


> So I texted Curtis and this is coming to me! So excited! It’s not the Rejane yet, but I’ll work up to it. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4162276


I have the reporter in parme and love it!


----------



## Tinn3rz

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats on this!  Please report back with modeling pic and how well it holds your stuff?  (I am considering this bag too and would appreciate your POV.)



Thank you! 

It’s supposed to come next week - I’ll post pics then!


----------



## flyback

Can anyone share their experiences or reviews for the Moynat Limousine for everyday use?  Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

flyback said:


> Can anyone share their experiences or reviews for the Moynat Limousine for everyday use?  Thank you!



I bought a limousine, but sadly sent it back because I had hoped the shoulder straps would be long enough to comfortably wear on my shoulders, and they weren’t long enough.
The bag is incredible.  It looks like a smaller version of a Hermes Victoria II, with the straps sewn low on the sides.  My husband and I thought it looked better than the Victoria II.  I think it keeps its slightly structured shape better (over time) than the Victoria II.
The interior is beautiful and supple.  The bag is well made.
The only things that bothered me for the two days I had it in my home were the strap length- long enough to put on my shoulder if I was willing to smoosh the bag under my arm.  I knew I wasn’t keeping it, so when I tried it on my shoulder one strap kept sliding off.  If you notice in the short Moynat videos, the actress with the Limo on her shoulder has her hand on the strap to keep in on her shoulder as she walks.
The only other thing is that it has one zipper, unlike the Victoria II, that has two.  You can easily leave it partially unzipped for easy access to your items, but because of the curve at the top of the bag, it takes two hands to zip/unzip it completely.
It’s roomy, beautifully made, the leather inside and out is durable, it comes in beautiful colors and it is definitely on my if-I-ever-come-into-some-big-time-shopping-money wishlist.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I took a Disney break, where I saw two Birkins, several LV Capuccines and (my daughter and I counted) 27 counterfeit Palm Springs Mini backpacks.  It’s time for some Moynat eye candy!  New to the NYC boutique-




Gaby BB in Mint



The (new to the company) Cabotine- 6” tall, 5” wide, 3.5” deep.  The color is Paprika and the hardware is silver and gold- $3600USD





Photos from Curtis!


----------



## princessofnyc

Hi all! Oh my, I've just discovered Moynat and have fallen in love. What gorgeous leathers and colors! 

Would anyone be able to tell me the US prices of the largest size of both the Gabrielle and the Gaby? Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Am I alone in thinking this print ad is really different (and not in a good way) than the images the company posts on social media? There was another one a few months ago featuring a shiny red croc Rejane which was overlit and also extremely text-y.  (DH, who doesn't usually notice these things unless I point them out, saw this and commented that it looked "cheesy".)

Here also are two other bag ads from adjacent pages.  It really doesn't "go with" the Moynat brand IMO.  Seems like a 1990s Lederer ad.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/ATTACH]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think in general they need to up the marketing game! I'm not a fan of even the images and graphic on their IG, although I do think their videos are really nice and interesting.


----------



## bagnut1

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think in general they need to up the marketing game! I'm not a fan of even the images and graphic on their IG, although I do think their videos are really nice and interesting.


Yeah - it's confusing IMO, at least in the U.S.  The only boutique is in NYC, and they were doing online and had in-store stock at Barney's, but that seems to have ended.  (Any West Coast fans? - How are you buying, via phone from NYC?)  And don't even get me started about the website!

I see how many boutiques they have opened in Asia and it makes me wonder if the US isn't an afterthought.


----------



## Tinn3rz

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah - it's confusing IMO, at least in the U.S.  The only boutique is in NYC, and they were doing online and had in-store stock at Barney's, but that seems to have ended.  (Any West Coast fans? - How are you buying, via phone from NYC?)  And don't even get me started about the website!
> 
> I see how many boutiques they have opened in Asia and it makes me wonder if the US isn't an afterthought.



I’m from the West Coast and I prefer it that there isn’t a boutique in California yet - there’s one to open at South Coast Plaza soon. I like that I’m saving money on sales tax [emoji6]. 

I currently buy by phone from NYC. When the one at South Coast opens, I’ll be shopping in person. Their tax is less than where I live so it’ll be cheaper still, but not by much.


----------



## bagnut1

Tinn3rz said:


> I’m from the West Coast and I prefer it that there isn’t a boutique in California yet - there’s one to open at South Coast Plaza soon. I like that I’m saving money on sales tax [emoji6].
> 
> I currently buy by phone from NYC. When the one at South Coast opens, I’ll be shopping in person. Their tax is less than where I live so it’ll be cheaper still, but not by much.


Interesting - that looks like a nice shopping destination.  Perhaps there is hope as @bellebellebelle19 suggested for them to "up the marketing game".


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Am I alone in thinking this print ad is really different (and not in a good way) than the images the company posts on social media? There was another one a few months ago featuring a shiny red croc Rejane which was overlit and also extremely text-y.  (DH, who doesn't usually notice these things unless I point them out, saw this and commented that it looked "cheesy".)
> 
> Here also are two other bag ads from adjacent pages.  It really doesn't "go with" the Moynat brand IMO.  Seems like a 1990s Lederer ad.
> View attachment 4185378
> 
> View attachment 4185376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think in general they need to up the marketing game! I'm not a fan of even the images and graphic on their IG, although I do think their videos are really nice and interesting.





bagnut1 said:


> Yeah - it's confusing IMO, at least in the U.S.  The only boutique is in NYC, and they were doing online and had in-store stock at Barney's, but that seems to have ended.  (Any West Coast fans? - How are you buying, via phone from NYC?)  And don't even get me started about the website!
> 
> I see how many boutiques they have opened in Asia and it makes me wonder if the US isn't an afterthought.



Curtis, my SA in NYC was responsible for the Barney’s relationship.  It ended the end of spring.  Barney’s basically advertised what the NYC boutique had.
I’ve notified him about the lack of available merchandise advertising and the cheesy and flat photos.  He wrote back- good to know since they spend a lot on out of house advertising.  He’ll pass on what I’ve told him.  I also made a remark about the website.
Asia is a huge market for them.  The US isn’t really an afterthought.  They are looking at demographics to create their best plan of action.  I think they’ll do well in Orange County- lots of money.  I picure a second boutique in the golden triangle.  They want to stay exclusive, but make profit gains.  LV boutiques are like McDonalds.  Even Chanel and Hermès have multiple boutiques in cities.


----------



## Sourisbrune

princessofnyc said:


> Hi all! Oh my, I've just discovered Moynat and have fallen in love. What gorgeous leathers and colors!
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me the US prices of the largest size of both the Gabrielle and the Gaby? Thank you!



The largest Gabrielle is $5100.  NY has a new one in tourterelle/powder.
The largest Gaby is an mm- $4900 USD for gold hardware, $4600 USD for silver hardware.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Sourisbrune

New to the NYC boutique.  A black Gaby bb with gold hardware!!!  
Photo courtesy of Curtis.


----------



## bcase

Im a gentleman, i purchased this briefcase from the Paris store.  May i have an opinion?  It holds my small laptop and is taurillon gex.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sourisbrune said:


> EyE cAnDy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Feifei in NYC texted to me photos of a pastel pink Fleur bag.
> 
> View attachment 4116286
> View attachment 4116288
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis sent me photos of their latest Quattro tpm.
> 
> View attachment 4116289
> View attachment 4116287



Wow that leather of the Quattro...but I wish it had removable straps!


----------



## bagnut1

BleuSaphir said:


> Wow that leather of the Quattro...but I wish it had removable straps!


The long ones tuck inside if you want to just use the short ones.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bcase said:


> Im a gentleman, i purchased this briefcase from the Paris store.  May i have an opinion?  It holds my small laptop and is taurillon gex.



I love it!  The clean lines and simplicity makes it timeless.  The leather looks soft, yet the bag itself looks structured enough, so it won’t sag when filled.
Excellent choice!  Enjoy and thank you so much for sharing your eye candy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Press day in Paris yesterday!  These are exquisite.  The grey bags are made of stone.  The crocodile bags is beautiful, in my opinion.  I kinda want one of the flap bags.  Lovin’ the orange.
A big thank you to Curtis!


----------



## Sourisbrune

BleuSaphir said:


> Wow that leather of the Quattro...but I wish it had removable straps!



I’m not a big fan of the handheld straps, I’m a shoulder strap person.
I’m curious, what do you mean by “removable straps”?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

These necklaces are gorgeous and a better size/shape for a necklace than the Rejane and Gabrielle necklaces. Has anyone seen them in person or know the prices?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Press day in Paris yesterday!  These are exquisite.  The grey bags are made of stone.  The crocodile bags is beautiful, in my opinion.  I kinda want one of the flap bags.  Lovin’ the orange.
> A big thank you to Curtis!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207125
> View attachment 4207126
> View attachment 4207127
> View attachment 4207128
> View attachment 4207129
> View attachment 4207130
> View attachment 4207131


TY!  All of that gorgeous croc......


----------



## bcase

Thanks, in addition to the briefcase above, i also purchased something for my wife, im not sure if i did ok, but she did use it once.  I like the personal and bespoke nature of Moynat, and that it remains rather unblemished by loud logos


----------



## baghag21

Excellent choice with the Mini Vanity.  Was the bag that made me fall in love with Moynat.  Great craftsmanship, cute and elegant.  Hope your wife will enjoy it for many years ahead.


----------



## Flip88

bagnut1 said:


> TY!  All of that gorgeous croc......


Oooo fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## elly_fong

Dear all, I have visited the Moynat store finally!
I tried and fall in love with the Rejane PM and Large Gabrielle, however, there are not many colours currently.
For large Gabrielle, they come in permanent colur in black and tourterelle, or seasonal colour of eggplant and emerald. Sadly to say that Parme or Blue Steel is no longer available


----------



## poptarts

My little Moynat family (found another piece of the train which is on the way woohoo!). Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagnut1

Gorgeous!

How do you like the Madeline?


----------



## JolieS

poptarts said:


> My little Moynat family (found another piece of the train which is on the way woohoo!). Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful handbags! Was the Réjane black croc with that clasp a special order?


----------



## poptarts

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> How do you like the Madeline?




Thank you! I really like the Madeline! Initially I had doubts about interior capacity but it's quite roomy (and I have the plus size iPhone).



JolieS said:


> Beautiful handbags! Was the Réjane black croc with that clasp a special order?



Thank you! That Rejane was not a special order. I was told it's a very limited piece.


----------



## Monique1004

poptarts said:


> My little Moynat family (found another piece of the train which is on the way woohoo!). Thanks for letting me share



Madeleine is my favorite moynat design but I don’t see many of it. I’m kicking myself for not getting it from Barneys when it was available. Love your collection!


----------



## bell0279

Hello All! I am new to Moynat. I have been texting with a wonderful SA in NYC and am really considering a Rejane. 

For those that have it, do you have the MM or PM size? Which do you prefer and how easy is it to get in and out of?

Thank you so much! I am so excited!


----------



## JolieS

bell0279 said:


> Hello All! I am new to Moynat. I have been texting with a wonderful SA in NYC and am really considering a Rejane.
> 
> For those that have it, do you have the MM or PM size? Which do you prefer and how easy is it to get in and out of?
> 
> Thank you so much! I am so excited!


Moynat is a wonderful company, and I know why you’re excited by the brand.
As for my personal experience with the petit Réjane, it just didn’t work for me: cumbersome to get into, and quite heavy for the size. The Gabrielle suits me better.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bell0279

JolieS said:


> Moynat is a wonderful company, and I know why you’re excited by the brand.
> As for my personal experience with the petit Réjane, it just didn’t work for me: cumbersome to get into, and quite heavy for the size. The Gabrielle suits me better.
> Good luck with your decision!



Thank you so much! I was also looking at the Gabrielle and the Gaby. What are your thoughts on the differences between these two?


----------



## JolieS

The Gabrielle is a structured bag, while the Gaby is a more slouchy version. I don’t own a Gaby, and haven’t handled one. Maybe someone who knows the Gaby well will chime in.


----------



## casseyelsie

poptarts said:


> My little Moynat family (found another piece of the train which is on the way woohoo!). Thanks for letting me share



[emoji7] Lovely Moynat family!   I have been checking out this brand few years but do not have chance to see in person as this brand isn’t available in my country.  There are so many models that I like from this brand.


----------



## casseyelsie

I wish to see more bags from this brand featured in TPF.  The only Moynat I’ve seen is a bag belonging to a friend’s relative.   I was so impressed with the quality.  I’d say it’s almost if not as good as my Hermes bags.  DEFINITELY better than Chanel....for sure!


----------



## m_ichele

casseyelsie said:


> I wish to see more bags from this brand featured in TPF.  The only Moynat I’ve seen is a bag belonging to a friend’s relative.   I was so impressed with the quality.  I’d say it’s almost if not as good as my Hermes bags.  DEFINITELY better than Chanel....for sure!



I would love to see more moynat here also. There’s going to be a store opening soon not far from me and I can’t wait to see these bags in person. From what I’ve seen online, the Gabrielle is calling my name.


----------



## fawnhagh

bell0279 said:


> Thank you so much! I was also looking at the Gabrielle and the Gaby. What are your thoughts on the differences between these two?



I don’t own a Gaby but I tried the smaller version while I was in Paris back in May this year. It’s casual, chic and holds a lot. Gabrielle is more elegant, sleek and can be formal. It depends on your style and how much you carry, Gaby definitely fits more than Gabrielle! 

I’m still waiting for the right color to come so I can get a mini Gaby home [emoji6]


----------



## bcase

after getting my wife the minivanity, is the next logical one, the mini rejane?  Has anyone visited the NY store.


----------



## bagnut1

bcase said:


> after getting my wife the minivanity, is the next logical one, the mini rejane?  Has anyone visited the NY store.


Daily.  
Call them up, they will send you photos of available stock.


----------



## JolieS

bcase said:


> after getting my wife the minivanity, is the next logical one, the mini rejane?  Has anyone visited the NY store.


There is no logic in handbag collecting.  I rehomed my petit Réjane, finding it too cumbersome to get into, and heavy for the size. Recommend that she tries on the bag to see if it would work for her.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I would love to see more moynat here also. There’s going to be a store opening soon not far from me and I can’t wait to see these bags in person. From what I’ve seen online, the Gabrielle is calling my name.



Are you writing about the future South Coast Plaza store?  I’m very excited.  My NY SA is coming west to train the SAs.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Are you writing about the future South Coast Plaza store?  I’m very excited.  My NY SA is coming west to train the SAs.



Yes!! Do you know when it will be opening? I’m really looking forward to seeing what they have in person. Online browsing and pictures are helpful, but I love the actual in store shopping experience.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Yes!! Do you know when it will be opening? I’m really looking forward to seeing what they have in person. Online browsing and pictures are helpful, but I love the actual in store shopping experience.



Hopefully I’ll find out today.  I need to post some eye candy he sent this week, and thank him.  When I talked to Curtis earlier this month, he was unsure of the date, but he knew the boutique would be opening soon. 
I’ll post the date, when I find out.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Hopefully I’ll find out today.  I need to post some eye candy he sent this week, and thank him.  When I talked to Curtis earlier this month, he was unsure of the date, but he knew the boutique would be opening soon.
> I’ll post the date, when I find out.



Thanks! Can’t wait to see the eye candy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Here are a couple of Fleur bags from the NYC store.  Oh, the South Coast Plaza store is opening in February 2019.  No specific date yet.  
I’ll add more photos when I have time.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4233026
> View attachment 4233027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of Fleur bags from the NYC store.  Oh, the South Coast Plaza store is opening in February 2019.  No specific date yet.
> I’ll add more photos when I have time.



February 2019 [emoji24] the signs I saw a while ago said fall 2018. How disapppointing ☹️ Thanks for the intel sourisbrune.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> February 2019 [emoji24] the signs I saw a while ago said fall 2018. How disapppointing ☹️ Thanks for the intel sourisbrune.


I know, I was thinking fall, too.  I think there might be an inventory issue- it’s getting close to the holidays, so sales go up and inventory is scarce.  To tell you the truth, I’d rather have boutiques postponed, in lieu of having a LV style purse mill pumping out bags with mistakes in manufacturing/high quantity bags. I’ll let you know if the date changes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Oh My Goodness!  Check out the eye candy at the NYC boutique!!!!!

Curtis was sooooooooooo kind to send me some of what they got in this week. I’ll try to answer questions, or message me to learn how to contact him, if you see something you can’t live without.
Enjoy!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I know, I was thinking fall, too.  I think there might be an inventory issue- it’s getting close to the holidays, so sales go up and inventory is scarce.  To tell you the truth, I’d rather have boutiques postponed, in lieu of having a LV style purse mill pumping out bags with mistakes in manufacturing/high quantity bags. I’ll let you know if the date changes.



Yes that’s a very good point. I was looking at their Instagram and I love the craftsmen posts. The attention to detail is awe inspiring and the leather looks so delicious. I’m really very excited to see everything in person.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Yes that’s a very good point. I was looking at their Instagram and I love the craftsmen posts. The attention to detail is awe inspiring and the leather looks so delicious. I’m really very excited to see everything in person.



Please believe me when I write that you’ll be very impressed.  Hermes craftsmanship, yummy leathers and Chanel prices.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Please believe me when I write that you’ll be very impressed.  Hermes craftsmanship, yummy leathers and Chanel prices.


Agree with everything you said except the Chanel comparison.
Prices are better than Chanel, especially when considering quality.


----------



## Monique1004

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh My Goodness!  Check out the eye candy at the NYC boutique!!!!!
> 
> Curtis was sooooooooooo kind to send me some of what they got in this week. I’ll try to answer questions, or message me to learn how to contact him, if you see something you can’t live without.
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4233966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233967
> View attachment 4233968
> View attachment 4233969
> View attachment 4233970
> View attachment 4233971
> View attachment 4233974



Maybe it’s about time for me to ask them about the Madeleine... really tempting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Monique1004 said:


> Maybe it’s about time for me to ask them about the Madeleine... really tempting. Thanks for sharing!


I love the colors.  
I’m pacing myself- one nice bag per year for my birthday, and one lesser bag at my 1/2 birthday.  I’m thinking a Gaby bb this winter.
Moynat is coming out with a new canvas bag design soon, so depending on the design, that might be the bag for next summer.
If you want, when you’re ready, let me know if you want Curtis’ info.  He’s wonderful!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Agree with everything you said except the Chanel comparison.
> Prices are better than Chanel, especially when considering quality.



Ha, ha, ha!
You’re correct.  
For some reason I keep going for black (or a safe Earth tone) in Chanel.  Moynat’s colors are sooooooo happy, I want color in this brand.


----------



## TeeCee77

I discovered this brand on PF some time ago, but don’t live near a store. A business trip recently took me to Hong Kong so I had to make time for a stop. I fell in love. I love the Gabrielle, but could not decide on size or color. I wanted them all! Ultimately I ended up going with the clutch and large size for work. The quality is stunning.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone have experience with Gris tourterelle in Epsom? Any issue with oil transfer from hands? I was considering the larger size in GT, but wasn’t sure about color transfer.


----------



## akakai

I'm deciding between a moynat rejane in medium or Hermes Evelyn PM. I've never owned bags from either brand and it's impossible to decide between the two. My style is casual on most days but I like to dress up on occasion. Both bags have crossbody option which is a must. I have Chanel bags that I can use for more formal occasions which is why I'm thinking Evelyn because it's so casual. But rejane looks so refined and can be versatile too. Which would you pick?? How is the lasting quality of moynat?


----------



## JolieS

I don’t own an Evelyn, but have owned a Réjane. They are such different bags. The Réjane is not slouchy, can be fully closed, and is not as casual IMO. The bag didn’t work for me because I found it heavy, and hard to get into. The only way to decide is to try both bags. 
Good luck in your search!


----------



## bagnut1

akakai said:


> I'm deciding between a moynat rejane in medium or Hermes Evelyn PM. I've never owned bags from either brand and it's impossible to decide between the two. My style is casual on most days but I like to dress up on occasion. Both bags have crossbody option which is a must. I have Chanel bags that I can use for more formal occasions which is why I'm thinking Evelyn because it's so casual. But rejane looks so refined and can be versatile too. Which would you pick?? How is the lasting quality of moynat?


Moynat quality is impeccable, on par with H and better than Chanel.
Ditto on the need to try both on, Rejane and Evelyn are essentially "opposites".  If you are looking for a crossbody with a handle but more slouchy, take a look at the Gaby.


----------



## TeeCee77

Loving my new Gabrielle! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




May have fallen head first into Moynat. My SA was able to locate a petite Gabrielle in Iris. I have been hunting for the perfect purple for too long. Of course I had to have her! 

View attachment 4240009
View attachment 4240010


----------



## TeeCee77

Not sure why that didn’t work - here is my Petite Gabrielle in Iris


----------



## lulilu

^^^love the color.


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Not sure why that didn’t work - here is my Petite Gabrielle in Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240011
> View attachment 4240012


Soooo nice! Did you get this in HK too? Would you mind sharing how much this costs? Thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Soooo nice! Did you get this in HK too? Would you mind sharing how much this costs? Thanks!



Thank you! The photo really doesn’t capture what a beautiful purple it is! I actually got it in the US. I fell in love with the brand in HK and reached out to the NYC store when I got back. A lovely SA texted me pictures of what they had and shipped me this little beauty! This color was not available in HK!


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Soooo nice! Did you get this in HK too? Would you mind sharing how much this costs? Thanks!



So the Petite Gabriell in Iris was $4,200
The Gabrielle MM was about $5,200
The Gabrielle Clutch was about $4,000
All in USD. HK stores are both great! One in the Harbor mall was bigger!


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> So the Petite Gabriell in Iris was $4,200
> The Gabrielle MM was about $5,200
> The Gabrielle Clutch was about $4,000
> All in USD. HK stores are both great! One in the Harbor mall was bigger!


Thanks! Have you tried on the mini size?


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks! Have you tried on the mini size?



I saw it in the store and played with it but never took a picture with it on. It was very small, but super cute! Probably similar to a mini Kelly. I’m 5’6” so I felt the Petite was perfect for me for outings and the MM for work.


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks! Have you tried on the mini size?



I also opted for the clutch as something a little different! But it is probably similar to the mini!


----------



## TeeCee77

My SA in USA sent me this picture as a reference - this is the Mini Gabrielle


----------



## TeeCee77

Here is the Gabrielle size line up. The green one behind the clutch is a mini.


----------



## TeeCee77

akakai said:


> I'm deciding between a moynat rejane in medium or Hermes Evelyn PM. I've never owned bags from either brand and it's impossible to decide between the two. My style is casual on most days but I like to dress up on occasion. Both bags have crossbody option which is a must. I have Chanel bags that I can use for more formal occasions which is why I'm thinking Evelyn because it's so casual. But rejane looks so refined and can be versatile too. Which would you pick?? How is the lasting quality of moynat?



I own an Evelyne and a medium Gabrielle (not the Rejane but similar). I find the Evelyne very hard to dress up. Only on my most casual days do I reach for my Evelyne. The Rejane may provide you more diversity if you are looking to be able to dress it up also.


----------



## luvparis21

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone have experience with Gris tourterelle in Epsom? Any issue with oil transfer from hands? I was considering the larger size in GT, but wasn’t sure about color transfer.



Hi Teecee, you meant Moynat’s Epsom which is Veau Carat, right? I have the Gabrielle in GT Veau Carat. Have been usng it as my work purse since I got it in April this year, so far no color transfer and no oil transfer. I wear jeans two to three times a week and I apply lotion on my hands everytime I wash my hands, (knock on wood) so far so good.


----------



## TeeCee77

eiffel21 said:


> Hi Teecee, you meant Moynat’s Epsom which is Veau Carat, right? I have the Gabrielle in GT Veau Carat. Have been usng it as my work purse since I got it in April this year, so far no color transfer and no oil transfer. I wear jeans two to three times a week and I apply lotion on my hands everytime I wash my hands, (knock on wood) so far so good.



Yes, thank you! My only reference was that it was like hermes Epsom leather, but you have the correct terminology. Great to know you haven’t had any issue or color transfer. Thank you!


----------



## luvparis21

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes, thank you! My only reference was that it was like hermes Epsom leather, but you have the correct terminology. Great to know you haven’t had any issue or color transfer. Thank you!



It is indeed Epsom, and apparently I said that out loud when I held it the first time, and Moynat’ SA concurred that it is Epsom  

Have you seen the Gabrielle in box? It’s seriously divine [emoji813]️


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> I also opted for the clutch as something a little different! But it is probably similar to the mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240106


The clutch looks really good on you! Does it come with the long strap? Is it also about 20cm in length like the mini? [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Found this video on the Studded Gabrielle in Mandarin. What a stunner!


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> The clutch looks really good on you! Does it come with the long strap? Is it also about 20cm in length like the mini? [emoji4]



Yes, it comes with the long strap also! It’s probably 25 cm at the base and 20 cm at the top. It is a bit angular.


----------



## TeeCee77

eiffel21 said:


> It is indeed Epsom, and apparently I said that out loud when I held it the first time, and Moynat’ SA concurred that it is Epsom
> 
> Have you seen the Gabrielle in box? It’s seriously divine [emoji813]️



I have not seen in person. I saw a mini in a picture and it was beautiful, but I fear the mini is just too small for me.


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Not sure why that didn’t work - here is my Petite Gabrielle in Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240011
> View attachment 4240012


Both of those bags are just beautiful on you!


----------



## akakai

TeeCee77 said:


> I own an Evelyne and a medium Gabrielle (not the Rejane but similar). I find the Evelyne very hard to dress up. Only on my most casual days do I reach for my Evelyne. The Rejane may provide you more diversity if you are looking to be able to dress it up also.




Thanks for this. I am thinking of getting an Evelyne this time because I'm pretty casual most of the time and it's probably an easier bag to use crossbody. I will check out moynat another time.


----------



## TeeCee77

akakai said:


> Thanks for this. I am thinking of getting an Evelyne this time because I'm pretty casual most of the time and it's probably an easier bag to use crossbody. I will check out moynat another time.



It’s a very nice bag and I’m sure you will enjoy it very much!


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> Both of those bags are just beautiful on you!



Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Thanks to all who contributed, I love all the bags shown here.  Hope to get at least 1 moynat in future


----------



## Sourisbrune

New to NYC!  If you have questions, I’ll try to answer them.
Photos courtesy of Curtis at the NYC boutique.
Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Oh, that red Pauline would be beautiful during the holidays!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC!  If you have questions, I’ll try to answer them.
> Photos courtesy of Curtis at the NYC boutique.
> Enjoy!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4244902
> View attachment 4244903
> View attachment 4244904
> View attachment 4244905
> View attachment 4244906
> View attachment 4244907


Thanks for sharing!  Do you know the name/color options of the Quattro with the doodads?


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC!  If you have questions, I’ll try to answer them.
> Photos courtesy of Curtis at the NYC boutique.
> Enjoy!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4244902
> View attachment 4244903
> View attachment 4244904
> View attachment 4244905
> View attachment 4244906
> View attachment 4244907



Oh my god they still have the fleur bag with canvas??? I was told they are discontinued and sold out!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Do you know the name/color options of the Quattro with the doodads?



I’ll let you know as soon as the boutique opens.  I’ll ask if the Quattros are tpm or pm and the Quattros’ color names.  I know the black Quattro is $3100.  I’ll find out Moynat’s color names and prices on other bags pictured, if anyone is interested.
Please stay tuned...


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Fleur hasn’t been available in the USA very long.  I’d love to get one eventually, so I hope they aren’t discontinued.
I’ll ask.  Curtis is very knowledgeable about product and availability.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> The Fleur hasn’t been available in the USA very long.  I’d love to get one eventually, so I hope they aren’t discontinued.
> I’ll ask.  Curtis is very knowledgeable about product and availability.



I just asked my SA in Paris and voila she has one with the combo I want right now!! It’s on hold for me so the only struggle is to pull the trigger or not...seriously it’s not in my budget this year coz I thought it’s out but with Moynat you never know [emoji23]

Is there anyone that owns the fluer bag could maybe chime in? I’m obsessed with the look and design and I believe it should be quite functional as well? Or does anyone has a model shot with the bag on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis is going to get back to me w/ colors, sizes, style names, prices and answers to questions about the bags in the photos he sent yesterday, but in the meantime, he has sent two more photos this morning.
These bags were special orders.  Moynat is very happy to provide special orders if you have a certain bag style with a specific color/hardware combination, in mind.
Bag #1 is a Rejane Saddle in barenia leather.
Bag #2 is a Gabrielle with stud detailing.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I hope this helps...

The Fleur is still available, but very difficult to get.  The canvas is extremely rare.  The black and burgundy is $2910.

The Quattros pictured are MM size in black/taupe ($3100) and the taupe/saffron yellow is a tpm.  Only these colors in NYC at this point and this style is very limited in stock.

The Madeleine clutch is in eggplant/regiment and is $3100.

The Pauline is in the color madder and is $3700.

I hope this answer some questions... more eye candy to come.


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> I just asked my SA in Paris and voila she has one with the combo I want right now!! It’s on hold for me so the only struggle is to pull the trigger or not...seriously it’s not in my budget this year coz I thought it’s out but with Moynat you never know [emoji23]
> 
> Is there anyone that owns the fluer bag could maybe chime in? I’m obsessed with the look and design and I believe it should be quite functional as well? Or does anyone has a model shot with the bag on? Thanks in advance!



I’ll try to add a photo of a model.
I love this bag, too.
Who is your SA in Paris?  
Its my understanding, the bag is great, cute and a relaxed look.  I’ll add photos ASAP.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Photos from Monyat fan NY and S. Concierge on Instagram.


----------



## Sourisbrune

One more...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is going to get back to me w/ colors, sizes, style names, prices and answers to questions about the bags in the photos he sent yesterday, but in the meantime, he has sent two more photos this morning.
> These bags were special orders.  Moynat is very happy to provide special orders if you have a certain bag style with a specific color/hardware combination, in mind.
> Bag #1 is a Rejane Saddle in barenia leather.
> Bag #2 is a Gabrielle with stud detailing.
> 
> View attachment 4245809
> View attachment 4245810


These bags are so beautiful they bring tears to my eyes


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> These bags are so beautiful they bring tears to my eyes



What brings tears to my eyes is my wallet with too little money to buy what I want.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll try to add a photo of a model.
> I love this bag, too.
> Who is your SA in Paris?
> Its my understanding, the bag is great, cute and a relaxed look.  I’ll add photos ASAP.



Oh dear you are not helping my wallet lol! I’m seriously so tempted!! I love the canvas combo especially the black and burgundy but not feeling so much for the whole leather ones. 

I have been working with Claire (not in Moynat anymore), Rachid (not in saint honorés anymore, think he is in Japan now) and now my friend is the manager of the store in le bon marche. 

Will you get one too? Should we go down together? [emoji85]


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Oh dear you are not helping my wallet lol! I’m seriously so tempted!! I love the canvas combo especially the black and burgundy but not feeling so much for the whole leather ones.
> 
> I have been working with Claire (not in Moynat anymore), Rachid (not in saint honorés anymore, think he is in Japan now) and now my friend is the manager of the store in le bon marche.
> 
> Will you get one too? Should we go down together? [emoji85]



I remember Claire.  She was very attentive.
I’ve been good for about eight or nine months.  No new bags. 
I’m thinking about one I was texted, it’s  available in the NYC boutique. 
I’m going to think about it today. 
The bags are so beautiful and well made.  If I do it, I’ll definitely reveal on the thread.
I just need to figure out what color, and I need to get the nerve to pull out my wallet. 
I’ll probably do a canvas tote in the spring... the new design is supposed to be nice.  I hope so.
Let me know what you do!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I remember Claire.  She was very attentive.
> I’ve been good for about eight or nine months.  No new bags.
> I’m thinking about one I was texted, it’s  available in the NYC boutique.
> I’m going to think about it today.
> The bags are so beautiful and well made.  If I do it, I’ll definitely reveal on the thread.
> I just need to figure out what color, and I need to get the nerve to pull out my wallet.
> I’ll probably do a canvas tote in the spring... the new design is supposed to be nice.  I hope so.
> Let me know what you do!



As much as I love the canvas fleur bag I’ve decided to wait until next year. I know it’s hard to come by but I’ve bought too much this year and I (actually my bank account) really need a break [emoji20]

I will be bugging my SA for one next year for sure! Hope to see your unboxing on this thread soon! [emoji6]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just in, today.  NYC boutique.  



The triangle was a special order, but I thought it would be interesting to see.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is going to get back to me w/ colors, sizes, style names, prices and answers to questions about the bags in the photos he sent yesterday, but in the meantime, he has sent two more photos this morning.
> These bags were special orders.  Moynat is very happy to provide special orders if you have a certain bag style with a specific color/hardware combination, in mind.
> Bag #1 is a Rejane Saddle in barenia leather.
> Bag #2 is a Gabrielle with stud detailing.
> 
> View attachment 4245809
> View attachment 4245810


Moynat newbie here.  This brand just came on my radar and I am very taken with several models.  But Omg! Bag 1 the saddle with Barenia IsTDF!   Any idea about price?


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Just in, today.  NYC boutique.
> View attachment 4247549



I’m loving the Gabrielle and hoping to make this my next purchase but I’m wondering about size and leather. How does it compare size wise to a Kelly 28 or 32? I feel those sizes suit me better. And as far as leather, it looks like a stamped, stiff leather. Does Gabrielle come in a more supple leather or is that only for Gabby since it’s a more relaxed style?


----------



## Sourisbrune

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Moynat newbie here.  This brand just came on my radar and I am very taken with several models.  But Omg! Bag 1 the saddle with Barenia IsTDF!   Any idea about price?


I used to know the price, years before two price increases.
I’ll ask and post it ASAP.


----------



## Sourisbrune

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Moynat newbie here.  This brand just came on my radar and I am very taken with several models.  But Omg! Bag 1 the saddle with Barenia IsTDF!   Any idea about price?



Just caught Curtis on the subway.  The Rejane Saddle is $5700. 
I’ve seen it in person and it’s gorgeous- the leather is smooth and a good thickness, and the quality is equal to, if not better than Hermès.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I’m loving the Gabrielle and hoping to make this my next purchase but I’m wondering about size and leather. How does it compare size wise to a Kelly 28 or 32? I feel those sizes suit me better. And as far as leather, it looks like a stamped, stiff leather. Does Gabrielle come in a more supple leather or is that only for Gabby since it’s a more relaxed style?


I’ll get measurements tomorrow, but it’s closer to the 32 Kelly.  It’s made out of Carat calf, which is like Hermès Epsom.  It only comes in that leather.
It’s not rigid, but it’s somewhat structured.


----------



## m_ichele

Thank you sourisbrune! Since it’s like epsom, that deflates the wind in my sails because I’m not fond of epsom [emoji17]


----------



## thyme

my Rejane in Terre de Siene in boxcalf


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thank you sourisbrune! Since it’s like epsom, that deflates the wind in my sails because I’m not fond of epsom [emoji17]


I’m really curious if you could special order a Rejane.  I know the company is very particular and wants to maintain the integrity of bag styles (i.e., they don’t want customers to do weird things), but I don’t think a certain kind of leather is too out there.
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Sourisbrune

chincac said:


> my Rejane in Terre de Siene in boxcalf
> View attachment 4248319
> View attachment 4248320


This is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## thyme

Sourisbrune said:


> This is stunning!!!!!!!



Thank you! Definitely can special order a Rejane but the Creative Director had to approve the specs first I was told.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> These necklaces are gorgeous and a better size/shape for a necklace than the Rejane and Gabrielle necklaces. Has anyone seen them in person or know the prices?



Anyone have any info about these necklaces? I'd seriously consider buying them if the price isn't too ridiculous! @Sourisbrune any word from your SAS on these?


----------



## Sourisbrune

chincac said:


> Thank you! Definitely can special order a Rejane but the Creative Director had to approve the specs first I was told.


Yes, you are correct.
 I’ve gone through the steps, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone have any info about these necklaces? I'd seriously consider buying them if the price isn't too ridiculous! @Sourisbrune any word from your SAS on these?



I’ll ask.  I’ll let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## mochaccino

m_ichele said:


> I’m loving the Gabrielle and hoping to make this my next purchase but I’m wondering about size and leather. How does it compare size wise to a Kelly 28 or 32? I feel those sizes suit me better. And as far as leather, it looks like a stamped, stiff leather. Does Gabrielle come in a more supple leather or is that only for Gabby since it’s a more relaxed style?



I have a PM Gabrielle, which is close to a sellier Kelly 25, and I think the MM Gabrielle is close to a sellier K32. It comes in carat calfskin (H epsom), box calf, and exotics (at least lizard and croc). If I remember correctly the box is significantly more than carat, but that's true for H box vs. epsom as well. 

I'm also not a big fan of epsom-type leather in general, but I think it's less fussy in Gabrielle than Kelly because it doesn't have the sangles and the turnlock is much easier to open. If you reach out to the boutique, I'm sure they can tell you whether a box Gabrielle is in stock. It is a very beautiful leather.


----------



## m_ichele

mochaccino said:


> I have a PM Gabrielle, which is close to a sellier Kelly 25, and I think the MM Gabrielle is close to a sellier K32. It comes in carat calfskin (H epsom), box calf, and exotics (at least lizard and croc). If I remember correctly the box is significantly more than carat, but that's true for H box vs. epsom as well.
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of epsom-type leather in general, but I think it's less fussy in Gabrielle than Kelly because it doesn't have the sangles and the turnlock is much easier to open. If you reach out to the boutique, I'm sure they can tell you whether a box Gabrielle is in stock. It is a very beautiful leather.



Thanks for the info! I’m really looking forward to when the boutique opens here in California and trying on the styles in real life. I tend to have a narrow focus when shopping, hence thinking I want a Gabrielle, but I’m determined to keep an open mind and look at everything they have to offer.


----------



## TeeCee77

Need advice dear Moynat fans. I just got the Gabrielle PM in Iris and am considering trading for the mini in black/white box. Any advice!??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll ask.  I’ll let you know if I find out anything.


Thank you very much for checking! 


TeeCee77 said:


> Need advice dear Moynat fans. I just got the Gabrielle PM in Iris and am considering trading for the mini in black/white box. Any advice!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249368
> View attachment 4249369


The iris is a beautiful color but the black box leather would sway me towards it


----------



## allure244

TeeCee77 said:


> Need advice dear Moynat fans. I just got the Gabrielle PM in Iris and am considering trading for the mini in black/white box. Any advice!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249368
> View attachment 4249369



The iris is pretty but that black box with white contrast stitching is just wow to me. On a more practical note, some things I would think about if I were in your position are if the capacity of mini is enough for you vs. the PM. and if you’re ok with the more delicate (more scratch prone) nature of box? 

In full disclosure, I don’t actually have any moynat bags yet but I would strongly consider to get the black box mini Gabrielle if I saw it. [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you very much for checking!
> 
> The iris is a beautiful color but the black box leather would sway me towards it



I agree.
I think I’m going to exchange. I can use the Mini in box for more evening events and it’s quite unique


----------



## Tinn3rz

TeeCee77 said:


> I agree.
> I think I’m going to exchange. I can use the Mini in box for more evening events and it’s quite unique



I was going to say that the box calf with contrast stitching can be dressed up or down. Can’t wait to see some action shots! [emoji1360]


----------



## bagnut1

Box is TDF.  I don't think I could manage the mini-ness of the mini (I carry too much stuff!), but if you feel that the size difference is not an issue then IMO it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone have any info about these necklaces? I'd seriously consider buying them if the price isn't too ridiculous! @Sourisbrune any word from your SAS on these?


According to my SA, the necklaces were limited release.  They are from the Paris show.  He estimates the cost will be $1500-$2000USD, when released to the boutiques around summer 2019.  Paris might have them earlier.


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> According to my SA, the necklaces were limited release.  They are from the Paris show.  He estimates the cost will be $1500-$2000USD, when released to the boutiques around summer 2019.  Paris might have them earlier.


I so hope I'll be able to get my hands on them.  They're so adorable!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> According to my SA, the necklaces were limited release.  They are from the Paris show.  He estimates the cost will be $1500-$2000USD, when released to the boutiques around summer 2019.  Paris might have them earlier.


Do he mention if they open?


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> Do he mention if they open?


They are adorable.
He didn’t mention whether or not they open, but I think they do... especially for $2K.


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> They are adorable.
> He didn’t mention whether or not they open, but I think they do... especially for $2K.


I'm slightly (very) miniature obsessed, but only if they're functional.  ***fingers crossed they do open***


----------



## chupachups1

Has anyone seen a Gabrielle in “cuir imperial” leather first hand? Love the color but i am not sure what does the texture looks like.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ann’s Fabulous Finds just listed a dark olive grey Box calf Réjane, on their website.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## Purse snob

Has anyone bought Moynat bag in barenia? Would like to know how it compare to Hermès barenia.


----------



## Tinn3rz

So I finally took my Gabrielle Clutch out with the strap and the strap at the clasp FELL APART. I had to scramble to make sure the screw didn’t get away from me. [emoji30] Does anyone know Moynat‘s policy on fixing/replacing faulty items? I’ll be contacting Curtis.


----------



## bagnut1

Tinn3rz said:


> So I finally took my Gabrielle Clutch out with the strap and the strap at the clasp FELL APART. I had to scramble to make sure the screw didn’t get away from me. [emoji30] Does anyone know Moynat‘s policy on fixing/replacing faulty items? I’ll be contacting Curtis.


So sorry this happened!  I haven't had to have anything fixed but you should have zero problem getting this addressed.  
Please report back how you make out!


----------



## Tinn3rz

bagnut1 said:


> So sorry this happened!  I haven't had to have anything fixed but you should have zero problem getting this addressed.
> Please report back how you make out!



Just texted Curtis. He will be sending me a replacement strap tomorrow and will send me a label so he can collect the broken one. LOVE their customer service!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## PurseMojo

Sourisbrune said:


> Just in, today.  NYC boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4247547
> 
> The triangle was a special order, but I thought it would be interesting to see.
> View attachment 4247548
> View attachment 4247549
> View attachment 4247550
> View attachment 4247551


Love the last model shown...does anyone have intel on the dimensions, leathers , price as well as if there is a shoulder strap. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sourisbrune

PurseMojo said:


> Love the last model shown...does anyone have intel on the dimensions, leathers , price as well as if there is a shoulder strap. Thank you for posting.


Curtis sent more photos a couple of days ago.  I need to thank him- and I’ll ask your questions about the vanity style bag.
I have more to post, coming soon.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Purse snob said:


> Has anyone bought Moynat bag in barenia? Would like to know how it compare to Hermès barenia.



I’d like to know too! 

Also, is the Moynat Barenia called something else or is it called Barenia?


----------



## bagnut1

Tinn3rz said:


> I’d like to know too!
> 
> Also, is the Moynat Barenia called something else or is it called Barenia?


Natural calf.


----------



## Tinn3rz

bagnut1 said:


> Natural calf.



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Limited edition eye candy!
Thank you Curtis!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Limited edition eye candy!
> Thank you Curtis!
> View attachment 4257216
> View attachment 4257217
> View attachment 4257218
> View attachment 4257219
> View attachment 4257220


Oh no, that Danse is awesome.....


----------



## TeeCee77

So my lovely black box beauty came today!!! She is so darn cute and perfect! BUT, I was taking off the plastic on the hardware and noticed a substantial, deep scratch near one of the screws. I have no idea how something this substantial would have happened [emoji24] I have emailed my SA to ask advice. This was an expensive bag and I feel like this is not acceptable. At the same time, it is somewhere that isn’t too noticeable. What would you do? Anyone know how Moynat handles these things? I’m afraid this bag isn’t available anymore to get a replacement [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## TeeCee77




----------



## TeeCee77

TeeCee77 said:


> So my lovely black box beauty came today!!! She is so darn cute and perfect! BUT, I was taking off the plastic on the hardware and noticed a substantial, deep scratch near one of the screws. I have no idea how something this substantial would have happened [emoji24] I have emailed my SA to ask advice. This was an expensive bag and I feel like this is not acceptable. At the same time, it is somewhere that isn’t too noticeable. What would you do? Anyone know how Moynat handles these things? I’m afraid this bag isn’t available anymore to get a replacement [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



My SA is so sweet and texted me back even though it’s late. She promised to remedy it. Moynat has excellent customer service. I’m sad, but confident they will remedy this somehow.


----------



## baghag21

TeeCee77 ... so sorry to hear about the boo boo to your joyous purchase of such a beauty.  Trust that Moynat will rectify the situation.  I saw the exact bag in London recently and it was so stunning IRL.  I found it took my breath away more than the Naturalle Croc (think that’s Moynat’s name for their equivalent of the Hermes Himalaya Croc).  Had the timing been better for me bag-wise, I would have taken it home.  Definitely on my wish list.

Keep us posted.  Have faith it will work four for the best.


----------



## TeeCee77

baghag21 said:


> TeeCee77 ... so sorry to hear about the boo boo to your joyous purchase of such a beauty.  Trust that Moynat will rectify the situation.  I saw the exact bag in London recently and it was so stunning IRL.  I found it took my breath away more than the Naturalle Croc (think that’s Moynat’s name for their equivalent of the Hermes Himalaya Croc).  Had the timing been better for me bag-wise, I would have taken it home.  Definitely on my wish list.
> 
> Keep us posted.  Have faith it will work four for the best.



Thank you! I’m so glad you saw it recently- maybe there are still a few out there! It’s the most adorable perfect little bag! I most certainly won’t give it up until I know it can be replaced [emoji847]


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4257544
> View attachment 4257546
> View attachment 4257548
> View attachment 4257549


Oh No!!!!!!
What a beautiful bag!
I’m glad your SA is a good one.
Yes, I’d send it in for a replacement piece of hardware.
Wear it in good health!!!!


----------



## thyme

Purse snob said:


> Has anyone bought Moynat bag in barenia? Would like to know how it compare to Hermès barenia.



I have asked Ramesh Nair,  Moynat Creative Director (who is also an ex-Hermes employee) this question back in the summer.  He said Moynat buys the same grade of barenia from the same tannery as Hermes.


----------



## thyme

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4257544
> View attachment 4257546
> View attachment 4257548
> View attachment 4257549



wow..i love this bag! it is stunning. and glad they will rectify it. hardware should be easy to replace.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> Limited edition eye candy!
> Thank you Curtis!
> View attachment 4257216
> View attachment 4257217
> View attachment 4257218
> View attachment 4257219
> View attachment 4257220


Those are all beautiful.  Especially interested in the second and third bags.  Any idea of pricing?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4257544
> View attachment 4257546
> View attachment 4257548
> View attachment 4257549


With the white stitching this is the most beautiful bag ever!  Hope it gets remedied soon.


----------



## TeeCee77

My SA is wonderful. Requested a new black box Gabrielle from Paris and will exchange for mine when it arrives. I couldn’t be happier with Moynat.


----------



## PurseMojo

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis sent more photos a couple of days ago.  I need to thank him- and I’ll ask your questions about the vanity style bag.
> I have more to post, coming soon.


Thank you so much..you are a gem! Can’t wait to learn more..


----------



## Sourisbrune

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Those are all beautiful.  Especially interested in the second and third bags.  Any idea of pricing?





PurseMojo said:


> Thank you so much..you are a gem! Can’t wait to learn more..



Hopefully Curtis is working today and I’ll get some info for questions asked.
I’ll let you know ASAP.


----------



## Sourisbrune

PurseMojo said:


> Love the last model shown...does anyone have intel on the dimensions, leathers , price as well as if there is a shoulder strap. Thank you for posting.


This bag is called the Paradis.  It’s the most exclusive bag of the brand.  Curtis has only seen one in the time he’s been with Moynat.  It doesn’t have a shoulder strap and it is priced at $4800.
The color is mahogany, a reddish brown- more red than brown. 
The dimensions are: 9” wide, 8” tall and 3” deep.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Sourisbrune

PurseMojo said:


> Thank you so much..you are a gem! Can’t wait to learn more..





bagnut1 said:


> Oh no, that Danse is awesome.....


The taupe Cabotin, a new style for Moynat, is $3600.  It has gold and silver hardware.
The Danse (black/Cognac) sold within 10 minutes on display.  That can probably be special ordered.


----------



## TeeCee77

New baby came


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TeeCee77 said:


> New baby came


Too gorgeous for words; thanks for sharing!!! Are you quite happy with it?


----------



## thyme

TeeCee77 said:


> New baby came


That is very quick turnaround from Moynat. Stunning!!


----------



## JolieS

TeeCee77 said:


> New baby came


Double wow! Just stunning. You must feel on top of the world carrying this beauty!


----------



## TeeCee77

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Too gorgeous for words; thanks for sharing!!! Are you quite happy with it?



Yes! The one I originally got has a bad hardware scratch. They gladly took it back and exchanged it within a week. This one is perfection.


----------



## TeeCee77

JolieS said:


> Double wow! Just stunning. You must feel on top of the world carrying this beauty!



I haven’t carried her yet, but can’t wait! It will be a fun bag to have for holiday parties and such. It’s quite small but holds my phone and all the essentials!


----------



## TeeCee77

Really can’t say enough about Moynat and their customer service. It’s fantastic.


----------



## stillfabulous

@TeeCee77 thank you for posting this photo of your purple bag! I bought a Jypsiere in Hermes one day because the Iris (bluish-purple) color was so mesmerizing. Once I took her home and tried her on again, I noticed the Clemence leather was too smooshy and too heavy for me-- and crossbody bags are too casual for my signature style! So I realized my error and decided to sell that Jypsie for much less than she was worth. 

Does your PG in Iris come in more than one leather type? I like lightweight smooth leathers that keep their structural shape over time. I'll go check out their website. Please PM me your SA's contact info, if you're willing to share. Many thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

stillfabulous said:


> @TeeCee77 thank you for posting this photo of your purple bag! I bought a Jypsiere in Hermes one day because the Iris (bluish-purple) color was so mesmerizing. Once I took her home and tried her on again, I noticed the Clemence leather was too smooshy and too heavy for me-- and crossbody bags are too casual for my signature style! So I realized my error and decided to sell that Jypsie for much less than she was worth.
> 
> Does your PG in Iris come in more than one leather type? I like lightweight smooth leathers that keep their structural shape over time. I'll go check out their website. Please PM me your SA's contact info, if you're willing to share. Many thanks!



I’m sorry to hear about your Jypsiere, but at least you made the best decision and can move on and find something you love! My PG only comes in the caviar leather (like Epsom) as far as I know. It’s surprising though - I don’t like Hermes Epsom, but something about that leather on the Gabrielle totally works! It’s a lovely bag and has excellent color! I will PM you my SA info!!!


----------



## Piinktulip

TeeCee77 said:


> Really can’t say enough about Moynat and their customer service. It’s fantastic.



Yes !! The SA was really attentive and their service was top notch. I couldn’t decide between a black or purple Petite Gabrielle. 
The SA actually reserved both bags for me, although there is only one bag for each colour in the boutique. 
The Rejane bag in Taupe was so beautiful, but too heavy for me. 
In the end, I chose Petite Gabrielle in purple.
Believe me, i will return [emoji13]


----------



## thyme

pics from SS19 Launch event


----------



## thyme

and more...


----------



## thyme

last ones..with a little gift of perfume and a macaroon charm for the evening..


----------



## leechiyong

chincac said:


> last ones..with a little gift of perfume and a macaroon charm for the evening..


Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## thyme

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for sharing these!



you are welcome! happy to share the beautiful craftsmanship..


----------



## MamaSleepy

chincac said:


> and more...


Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> New baby came


This is stunning!!!!!!!! 
I do have a question- is the handle unnoticeable when you open and close the bag, while worn on your shoulder?  I’ve never owned a top handle and I’m curious.  I haven’t had a chance to try on a Gabrielle or Gaby.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Oh my.. that turquoise? Lizard Rejane! I’m getting more and more tempted by Moynat, the barenia a few pages back was a struggle enough, then I looked at a Gaby in Paris last month (wrong colour thankfully) and now this. Aargh! I should really stay away from this thread! If they make a Gaby in barenia or I spot that Rejane in person me and my bank account are doomed


----------



## thyme

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh my.. that turquoise? Lizard Rejane! I’m getting more and more tempted by Moynat, the barenia a few pages back was a struggle enough, then I looked at a Gaby in Paris last month (wrong colour thankfully) and now this. Aargh! I should really stay away from this thread! If they make a Gaby in barenia or I spot that Rejane in person me and my bank account are doomed



The lizard is stunning. it was at the Mount st store


----------



## Tonimichelle

chincac said:


> The lizard is stunning. it was at the Mount st store


Hmm, thanks!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

So many beauties to love in the pictures! I need to travel to a boutique! I probably wouldn’t get an exotic but these are spectacular.   And ditto on the Gaby in Barenia!  I’d be done for.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> So many beauties to love in the pictures! I need to travel to a boutique!


I need to stay indoors!!!


----------



## thyme

Tonimichelle said:


> I need to stay indoors!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> This is stunning!!!!!!!!
> I do have a question- is the handle unnoticeable when you open and close the bag, while worn on your shoulder?  I’ve never owned a top handle and I’m curious.  I haven’t had a chance to try on a Gabrielle or Gaby.



I don’t really notice it. I like that I can grab something and get in and out when not using the shoulder strap and the handle is big enough to wrist carry also. I actually quite like it. It seems more diverse than a straight clutch. Easy to dress down or up.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> I don’t really notice it. I like that I can grab something and get in and out when not using the shoulder strap and the handle is big enough to wrist carry also. I actually quite like it. It seems more diverse than a straight clutch. Easy to dress down or up.



Excellent.  I dream of a Gaby, but was hesitant.  I love that you can grab and go, too!
You have quite a beautiful bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## TeeCee77

Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Lovely bag @TeeCee77 !


----------



## aurora29

Something new for x’mas! Loving the colours of the quattro horizontal


----------



## jessiemel

hello there! would anyone know the price of the Quattro Horizontal and Quattro Initiale in Paris?


----------



## aurora29

jessiemel said:


> hello there! would anyone know the price of the Quattro Horizontal and Quattro Initiale in Paris?



My hubby got my quattro horizontal from London at ard £1900. Not sure about Paris prices, maybe you can try emailing them to enquire?


----------



## aurora29

Petite Pauline at work today


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

The website doesn’t offer great details, so I’d thought I’d ask here.   I’d love a Hermes Kelly but the  absence of a back pocket for my phone is bothersome.  Do any of the Moynat styles come with a back pocket?  The Gaby is my favorite look but I love some of the others as well.  Also, is there a color similar to Hermes Blue Nuit?   TIA.


----------



## thyme

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> The website doesn’t offer great details, so I’d thought I’d ask here.   I’d love a Hermes Kelly but the  absence of a back pocket for my phone is bothersome.  Do any of the Moynat styles come with a back pocket?  The Gaby is my favorite look but I love some of the others as well.  Also, is there a color similar to Hermes Blue Nuit?   TIA.



gosh i have asked Ramesh Nair to design a bag with back pocket many many times in the last few years since i need to access my travel card and phone easily. He hasn't come out with one yet as far as I am aware unless it's briefcase style bag with pockets in front.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chincac said:


> gosh i have asked Ramesh Nair to design a bag with back pocket many many times in the last few years since i need to access my travel card and phone easily. He hasn't come out with one yet as far as I am aware unless it's briefcase style bag with pockets in front.


Thanks for the reply.  I don’t understand why the luxury brands don’t get with the times.  We all need easy access to our phones.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

aurora29 said:


> Petite Pauline at work today


Stunning bag.


----------



## aurora29

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I don’t understand why the luxury brands don’t get with the times.  We all need easy access to our phones.



Yes! For that reason I keep my bags unzipped or unclasped so i can reach in easily. But that kinda defeats the purpose of having a zipper or clasp in the first place


----------



## sihoonsiyun

aurora29 said:


> Petite Pauline at work today



Seeing your lovely bag re-ignite my love for this bag! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## jessiemel

aurora29 said:


> My hubby got my quattro horizontal from London at ard £1900. Not sure about Paris prices, maybe you can try emailing them to enquire?


Thank you! I just emailed them!
Your new bag is lovely!


----------



## thyme

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I don’t understand why the luxury brands don’t get with the times.  We all need easy access to our phones.


 I found a Moynat bag with back pocket. The Danse.


----------



## thyme

.


----------



## bagnut1

chincac said:


> I found a Moynat bag with back pocket. The Danse.
> 
> View attachment 4274522
> View attachment 4274523


Love it.


----------



## jayjay77

chincac said:


> I found a Moynat bag with back pocket. The Danse.
> 
> View attachment 4274522
> View attachment 4274523



Gorgeous... love the back pocket too!


----------



## seton

chincac said:


> I found a Moynat bag with back pocket. The Danse.
> 
> View attachment 4274522
> View attachment 4274523



I go back and forth on that keyhole closure and huge flap. I have cheaper bags with keyholes and it's not my favorite.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

seton said:


> I go back and forth on that keyhole closure and huge flap. I have cheaper bags with keyholes and it's not my favorite.


I like the look of this bag.  What about the keyholes do you not like?   Is it a difficult closure bc it is small?


----------



## seton

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the look of this bag.  What about the keyholes do you not like?   Is it a difficult closure bc it is small?



Yes, that has been my experience. I'm kinda lazy so most times I dont bother to make ure the notch has slipped in which means that technically I am walking around with the bag not fully closed.


----------



## thyme

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the look of this bag.  What about the keyholes do you not like?   Is it a difficult closure bc it is small?





seton said:


> I go back and forth on that keyhole closure and huge flap. I have cheaper bags with keyholes and it's not my favorite.



i did play with the lock quite a bit. i was quite impressed with the design and the ease of opening and closing it. very smooth but i do like all the hardware on Moynat bags admittedly!


----------



## aurora29

Couldn’t resist doing a little shopping at lunchtime









And I tried on the Gaby MM size just now. Perfect size for me! Gosh... tempting me


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

aurora29 said:


> Couldn’t resist doing a little shopping at lunchtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I tried on the Gaby MM size just now. Perfect size for me! Gosh... tempting me


Show us!  Any pictures of the Gaby MM you tried on?


----------



## aurora29

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Show us!  Any pictures of the Gaby MM you tried on?



I forgot to take photos of the Gaby mm!!!  Next round, when I stop by the store again


----------



## aurora29

A little accessory to add to the Quattro


----------



## Sourisbrune

New York boutique-
Mini Vanity made out of stone paper.




Gold sphere




Lizard Gabrielle bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

Some macarons available at the NYC boutique-
thank you to Curtis.


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## aurora29

These are in the Sg boutique


----------



## Monique1004

aurora29 said:


> These are in the Sg boutique
> 
> View attachment 4278898
> View attachment 4278899
> View attachment 4278900
> View attachment 4278901



Love the fox digging into the snow.


----------



## leechiyong

Was wondering if anyone had any additional details on the nano Gabrielle or Rejane?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## MamaSleepy

aurora29 said:


> Petite Pauline at work today


Love this bag! Is the inside one large cavity or divided?


----------



## aurora29

MamaSleepy said:


> Love this bag! Is the inside one large cavity or divided?



It’s just one large compartment inside with an inner zipped pocket. I love this bag too! [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> New York boutique-
> Mini Vanity made out of stone paper.
> View attachment 4278728
> View attachment 4278729
> 
> 
> Gold sphere
> View attachment 4278731
> View attachment 4278733
> 
> 
> Lizard Gabrielle bag
> View attachment 4278734



Any idea on price for the Lizzie Gabrielle??? Drool.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Any idea on price for the Lizzie Gabrielle??? Drool.


I’ll ask.  According to Curtis, none of them had sold at the time I posted them.


----------



## Monique1004

TeeCee77 said:


> Any idea on price for the Lizzie Gabrielle??? Drool.



$11,000 for the mini


----------



## leechiyong

Does anyone know when the South Coast Plaza boutique will be opening?


----------



## Monique1004

Some eye candies from NYC. Mostly Madeleine because that’s what I’m interested.








This red box rejane mini was so cute!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Monique1004 said:


> Some eye candies from NYC. Mostly Madeleine because that’s what I’m interested.
> View attachment 4287413
> View attachment 4287414
> View attachment 4287415
> View attachment 4287416
> View attachment 4287418
> View attachment 4287419
> View attachment 4287420
> 
> This red box rejane mini was so cute!


Thanks for sharing! 
What is the style name of the blue one? I must be slipping, I don't recognise it.


----------



## Monique1004

MamaSleepy said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> What is the style name of the blue one? I must be slipping, I don't recognise it.



They're both madeleine. The short handle one is the clutch version & the other is the shoulder bag version.


----------



## Pias

Hello,
May I ask if anyone know when the Moynat store in South Coast Plaza in California will open?  And could anybody please let me know how much the Gaby mini is in US dollars?  I’m thinking of buying one but I’m not sure if I should buy from New York, or wait for the store in SoCal to open.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Styleanyone

Could anyone recommend a SA in New York? Thank you


----------



## leechiyong

Pias said:


> Hello,
> May I ask if anyone know when the Moynat store in South Coast Plaza in California will open?  And could anybody please let me know how much the Gaby mini is in US dollars?  I’m thinking of buying one but I’m not sure if I should buy from New York, or wait for the store in SoCal to open.  Thank you so much for your help!


Not sure on the price of the Gaby but the store is supposed to open sometime in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## Pias

Thank you @ Leechiyong


----------



## bootsandbags

Pias said:


> Hello,
> May I ask if anyone know when the Moynat store in South Coast Plaza in California will open?  And could anybody please let me know how much the Gaby mini is in US dollars?  I’m thinking of buying one but I’m not sure if I should buy from New York, or wait for the store in SoCal to open.  Thank you so much for your help!



I was told it would open in the spring. If you live in CA and buy from NYC before the SCP store opens you won’t have to pay sales tax. Once the store opens you will pay taxes regardless of which store you purchase from.


----------



## Pias

bootsandbags said:


> I was told it would open in the spring. If you live in CA and buy from NYC before the SCP store opens you won’t have to pay sales tax. Once the store opens you will pay taxes regardless of which store you purchase from.


Thank you, Bootsandbags, for your help!  . Truly appreciate your advice!


----------



## BagLady164

Styleanyone said:


> Could anyone recommend a SA in New York? Thank you


Feifei.  She’s very nice, an instant texter and very willing to send photos of everything.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Monique1004 said:


> $11,000 for the mini


Thank you for the quick response.
I was told $11,800, but after the first $11K, $800 is almost nothing.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> Could anyone recommend a SA in New York? Thank you



Feifei is excellent.  She’s quick and very thoughtful.
I’ve worked with her, but I am really biased- Curtis is excellent.  He responds on his days off (when I’ve texted and didn’t know he wasn’t working that day) and he’s even texted info from a subway train.
He is a lead at the NYC boutique- he’s helping to open the South Coast Plaza store and train their sales associates. 
Annishia is excellent, too.  They’re all wonderful!  You can’t go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Pias

I look like Gaby's price has been raised in France just today.  Does anyone know what the current price of Gaby mini in the US?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pias said:


> I look like Gaby's price has been raised in France just today.  Does anyone know what the current price of Gaby mini in the US?  Thank you so much!!



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! 
I’m so tired of price increases and I’ve been putting off my purchase until the spring!
The price depends on the hardware-
Gaby bb w/ gh- $3900
               w/ sh- $3700
Gaby mm w/ sh- $4600
                 w/ gh- $4900
I’ll text Curtis today and hopefully get an answer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pias said:


> I look like Gaby's price has been raised in France just today.  Does anyone know what the current price of Gaby mini in the US?  Thank you so much!!



Just talked to my SA, US has no price increase planned at this point.  Let’s cross our fingers it stays that way for several months.


----------



## galex101404

Pias said:


> I look like Gaby's price has been raised in France just today.  Does anyone know what the current price of Gaby mini in the US?  Thank you so much!!



Ugh I noticed that too! I’ve been toying with the idea of ordering a Gaby BB from 24 Sevres, but noticed over a +$200 usd increase today. I’m better off ordering from NYC store now if I take the plunge as I won’t save anything ordering overseas. Still not sold 100% on colors, wish they had this style in fuchsia!


----------



## Styleanyone

@Sourisbrune, Very glad to hear that no price hike. The photo of the  lizard Réjane PM you posted was very beautiful. I was so tempted. I think the mini is coming early this month.


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Ugh I noticed that too! I’ve been toying with the idea of ordering a Gaby BB from 24 Sevres, but noticed over a +$200 usd increase today. I’m better off ordering from NYC store now if I take the plunge as I won’t save anything ordering overseas. Still not sold 100% on colors, wish they had this style in fuchsia!


Agreed fuchsia is an amazing color but the Gaby leather is different and so different colors.... perhaps down the line there will be a similar color in Blush leather....


----------



## Sourisbrune

For your pleasure...
Just in today, NYC boutique.  If you have any questions about colors, sizes, prices or style names, I’ll try to answer them.


----------



## hughug19

Sourisbrune said:


> For your pleasure...
> Just in today, NYC boutique.  If you have any questions about colors, sizes, prices or style names, I’ll try to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295642
> View attachment 4295644
> View attachment 4295645
> View attachment 4295646
> View attachment 4295647
> View attachment 4295648
> View attachment 4295649
> View attachment 4295650


Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! Do you know the color name of the Rejane PM (third picture)?


----------



## Sourisbrune

hughug19 said:


> Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! Do you know the color name of the Rejane PM (third picture)?


My SA just went home, so I’ll ask Curtis tomorrow.  I’ll let you know asap.


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## Meowwu

I haven’t used my Gabrielle MM for over 6 months. Brought it out on the first work day in 2019.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Meowwu said:


> I haven’t used my Gabrielle MM for over 6 months. Brought it out on the first work day in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295723



Oh my goodness!  Your Gabrielle is beautiful!  
The color is so saturated and rich.  It’s gorgeous!
You’re starting off the new year right!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I want a Fleur bag.  Ugh!  I have to wait for some birthday $$$.  I love the taupe, and the canvas Fleurs, too.


----------



## Meowwu

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh my goodness!  Your Gabrielle is beautiful!
> The color is so saturated and rich.  It’s gorgeous!
> You’re starting off the new year right!


Thank you. Gabrielle is so pretty to look at. I find it slightly awkward to use given the stiffness and was hoping to try out Gaby and Rejane this past holidays seasons if I go into London but I didn’t. So I will have to wait and try Gabrielle again and again.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> I want a Fleur bag.  Ugh!  I have to wait for some birthday $$$.  I love the taupe, and the canvas Fleurs, too.
> View attachment 4295741



I love fleur too!!! I had to pass one in my desired combo (canvas) last year due to massive H purchase but I’m now ready and patiently waiting for the one to show up again!! 

Good luck to us both!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. Gabrielle is so pretty to look at. I find it slightly awkward to use given the stiffness and was hoping to try out Gaby and Rejane this past holidays seasons if I go into London but I didn’t. So I will have to wait and try Gabrielle again and again.



I am also interested in the Gaby- I like the softer leather.  I’m a fan of the H Bolide, so I don’t mind a slight slouch of the leather either.


----------



## Meowwu

Sourisbrune said:


> I am also interested in the Gaby- I like the softer leather.  I’m a fan of the H Bolide, so I don’t mind a slight slouch of the leather either.


H Bolide is next on my wishlist, actually. Lol Mini Gaby looks so cute. I think it can fill my mini Kelly void.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Meowwu said:


> H Bolide is next on my wishlist, actually. Lol Mini Gaby looks so cute. I think it can fill my mini Kelly void.


My thoughts exactly.
I’m a Retourne 25 fan and I thought the same about the Gaby.  The Gaby is much less expensive, too.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> I’m a Retourne 25 fan and I thought the same about the Gaby.  The Gaby is much less expensive, too.


Agree completely - the Gaby feels more contemporary to me.  (Not that I don't love the K  .)


----------



## Sourisbrune

hughug19 said:


> Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! Do you know the color name of the Rejane PM (third picture)?


I’m sorry for the delay.  The color is new this year, it’s called Litchi.  It is lovely.


----------



## hughug19

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry for the delay.  The color is new this year, it’s called Litchi.  It is lovely.


Thank you, I could really use some color. My winter wardrobe is filled with shades of gray and brown.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moynat’s new brand ambassador- Nicole Kidman.
The sphere bag I posted a few weeks ago was what she carried on the red carpet.
Photos are newly released and courtesy of Moynat.  I’ve been given permission to post by the licensee, Moynat.


----------



## aurora29

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry for the delay.  The color is new this year, it’s called Litchi.  It is lovely.



Yes! Litchi is a really lovely colour, I have on the inside of my Quattro!


----------



## BagLady164

Sourisbrune said:


> I am also interested in the Gaby- I like the softer leather.  I’m a fan of the H Bolide, so I don’t mind a slight slouch of the leather either.


The Gaby is a fabulous bag.  Very easy to use and does not slouch nearly as much as you would think.  It’s soft and pliable but does not puddle.  I’ve been using it for a few months.  It’s become one of my favorites and always gets the wow, what is that bag, question.


----------



## Styleanyone

Got my mini box Gabrielle today. My first moynat, and I love it. It has enough space for my things. I am sure more will come in the near future.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> Got my mini box Gabrielle today. My first moynat, and I love it. It has enough space for my things. I am sure more will come in the near future.
> View attachment 4300214
> View attachment 4300215


It’s beautiful!  
Congratulations... on your first!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

BagLady164 said:


> The Gaby is a fabulous bag.  Very easy to use and does not slouch nearly as much as you would think.  It’s soft and pliable but does not puddle.  I’ve been using it for a few months.  It’s become one of my favorites and always gets the wow, what is that bag, question.



Thank you, thank you, thank you.
I have yet to see a Gaby in person.  I want a bb.
If you don’t mind me asking, if you have to leave the clasp undone for a minute (like when you’re paying at a cashier) and you’re wearing it with the shoulder strap, does it gape open weirdly, or is it balanced like a Chanel flap?
It sounds like it wears well, that’s great!
I want to buy one before the South Coast Plaza store opens- in SoCal, I have a feeling the brand is really going to sell well.


----------



## vhanya317

Is this rejane in electric blue color easy to match? I have the taupe and wants another one in a nice bright color.


----------



## Pias

I think so, Vhanya317!


----------



## Sourisbrune

vhanya317 said:


> Is this rejane in electric blue color easy to match? I have the taupe and wants another one in a nice bright color.


It a beautiful pop of color- so saturated.  If you mean, what colors of clothing could go with it, I’d say black, grays, orange-ish warm tones, white,...
I really like the color.


----------



## Pias

Styleanyone said:


> Got my mini box Gabrielle today. My first moynat, and I love it. It has enough space for my things. I am sure more will come in the near future.
> View attachment 4300214
> View attachment 4300215


Very classy, very beautiful, Styleanyone!  If you don't mind, may I ask you how much is this beauty?  I just fall in love with this combo Gabrielle!!  I was looking for Kelly 25 BB, but this is comparable to the kelly and I don't have to beg Hermes to sell me one..


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Sourisbrune,@Pias.
It is a lovely mini bag @ $ 5300. I would say the inside space is comparable with Kelly 20 - the older version. Here are a few photos -  K25, Gabrielle mini, and K 20. 
I am thinking of getting another mini soon.


----------



## Pias

Thank you so much, @Styleanyone !  Your opinion especially your pictures are really helpful!  Btw, your cat is so cute, stretching...


----------



## Styleanyone

@Pias ,  I am glad the photos help. Please share some photos if you decide to get one.


----------



## vhanya317

Sourisbrune said:


> It a beautiful pop of color- so saturated.  If you mean, what colors of clothing could go with it, I’d say black, grays, orange-ish warm tones, white,...
> I really like the color.



Im more into neutrals. Black, white, blue, beige so I guess this is a great color to match. Thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune,@Pias.
> It is a lovely mini bag @ $ 5300. I would say the inside space is comparable with Kelly 20 - the older version. Here are a few photos -  K25, Gabrielle mini, and K 20.
> I am thinking of getting another mini soon.
> View attachment 4301836
> View attachment 4301837



Beautiful collection, congrats!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I really like the Fleur.  Especially the canvas/black barenia combo!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4303637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Fleur.  Especially the canvas/black barenia combo!



That’s the one I’m tracking down this year! Eventually I might have to order it but I believe it will be so worth it!


----------



## BagLady164

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> I have yet to see a Gaby in person.  I want a bb.
> If you don’t mind me asking, if you have to leave the clasp undone for a minute (like when you’re paying at a cashier) and you’re wearing it with the shoulder strap, does it gape open weirdly, or is it balanced like a Chanel flap?
> It sounds like it wears well, that’s great!
> I want to buy one before the South Coast Plaza store opens- in SoCal, I have a feeling the brand is really going to sell well.


I have the larger one and carry a fair amount so it would gap a little.  Not as much as a Kelly but more than a Chanel Flap.  However, unlike those two, this bag’s clasp is magnetic or something so it catches and seats extremely easily so that even when paying the cashier I just let it close which it usually does on its own anyway.  It does not have to be locked to stay closed so you can pull it right open again.  The hardware is among the best I’ve ever come across.


----------



## Sourisbrune

BagLady164 said:


> I have the larger one and carry a fair amount so it would gap a little.  Not as much as a Kelly but more than a Chanel Flap.  However, unlike those two, this bag’s clasp is magnetic or something so it catches and seats extremely easily so that even when paying the cashier I just let it close which it usually does on its own anyway.  It does not have to be locked to stay closed so you can pull it right open again.  The hardware is among the best I’ve ever come across.


Excellent!  Your input means a lot to me.  Curtis sent a video to me of how the magnetic clasp works, even when not secured.  It’s fantastic.  I’m excited about getting one soon.
Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## sonicxml

Moynat available at Saks from Feb 3 according to my saks SA


----------



## Styleanyone

sonicxml said:


> Moynat available at Saks from Feb 3 according to my saks SA



As a pop up event or permanently?


----------



## galex101404

sonicxml said:


> Moynat available at Saks from Feb 3 according to my saks SA



Can you share which Saks? The NYC one? Thank you for the intel! [emoji4]


----------



## sonicxml

Styleanyone said:


> As a pop up event or permanently?


Doesn't sound like pop up but I can check.


----------



## sonicxml

galex101404 said:


> Can you share which Saks? The NYC one? Thank you for the intel! [emoji4]


Yes the NYC one


----------



## Pias

Hello Lafies,
Have anyone own or seen the Loulou?  Could you please share your experience or opinions on this beauty?  I’m making decision whether or not I should buy this one.  Thank you


----------



## bagnut1

I have tried it on, it's adorable but a little small for me.  (The mini Gaby is about a small as i can go and it's more forgiving than the LouLou - it's a bit bigger, has expandable snaps, and the leather is soft instead of stiff).

But that Loulou clasp is TDF!


----------



## Pias

Thank you for your input, @bagnut1 !  Do you think it is smaller than Hermes Constance 23?  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## bagnut1

Pias said:


> Thank you for your input, @bagnut1 !  Do you think it is smaller than Hermes Constance 23?  Thank you again for your help!


According to M website Loulou is 20x20x7 cm. It has that rounded bottom so there's less total space down there but it's deeper and taller than a C24.  (Sorry I can't be more insightful but I'm not a Constance gal.)

Personally I try not to buy a bag without putting my stuff inside to see if it all fits.  IMO best to shop with whatever "innards" will go into the bag in question.  HTH!


----------



## Pias

Well said, @bagnut1 !  Thank you so much for your inputs.  I just took my Constance out and measure it’s dimentions; and I think I can deal with Loulou on shopping days .


----------



## Pias

bagnut1 said:


> I have tried it on, it's adorable but a little small for me.  (The mini Gaby is about a small as i can go and it's more forgiving than the LouLou - it's a bit bigger, has expandable snaps, and the leather is soft instead of stiff).
> 
> But that Loulou clasp is TDF!


Dear @bagnut1,
Is the Moynat Loulou box like Hermes box?  I just remembered that I had a chance seeing and touching the Sac Mignon last year, but I didn’t like its leather as much as Hermes box.  Thank you !


----------



## bagnut1

Pias said:


> Dear @bagnut1,
> Is the Moynat Loulou box like Hermes box?  I just remembered that I had a chance seeing and touching the Sac Mignon last year, but I didn’t like its leather as much as Hermes box.  Thank you !


I don't have an H box bag so I can't really compare, but I do have Moynat box and it is really, really, beautiful.  Also any Moynat box bag will be a lot less $$ than a similar sized H bag but equivalent quality craftsmanship.


----------



## bagmad73

Pias said:


> Dear @bagnut1,
> Is the Moynat Loulou box like Hermes box?  I just remembered that I had a chance seeing and touching the Sac Mignon last year, but I didn’t like its leather as much as Hermes box.  Thank you !


Hope it is ok for me to chip in . The loulou is made from satin calf and not box. It has a slight sheen and is a smooth leather. I love my loulou bag. Very unique and very well made.


----------



## bagnut1

bagmad73 said:


> Hope it is ok for me to chip in . The loulou is made from satin calf and not box. It has a slight sheen and is a smooth leather. I love my loulou bag. Very unique and very well made.


Good point!  @Pias if you can check out a Gabrielle or Rejane in box for comparison of leathers.


----------



## bagnut1

I am curious, fellow Moynat lovers - what do you think about Nicole Kidman being the brand's new celebrity endorser?


----------



## JolieS

bagnut1 said:


> I am curious, fellow Moynat lovers - what do you think about Nicole Kidman being the brand's new celebrity endorser?


Personally, celebretity endorsements of any kind of product don’t influence me to purchase. That said, I’m not sure that Nicole Kidman has the fashion profile to represent Moynat. Kinda scratching my head over this one.


----------



## Birkinaddict201

bagmad73 said:


> Hope it is ok for me to chip in . The loulou is made from satin calf and not box. It has a slight sheen and is a smooth leather. I love my loulou bag. Very unique and very well made.


Do you mind sharing a picture of your Loulou bag? I’ve been thinking about getting it for a long time. I love the lock, but i wonder if the bag is too small. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagmad73

Birkinaddict201 said:


> Do you mind sharing a picture of your Loulou bag? I’ve been thinking about getting it for a long time. I love the lock, but i wonder if the bag is too small. Thanks in advance!


Here are some pics. It is a small bag and it does curve so it fits the essentials. Unfotunately, I do not have a shot of what fits in the loulou though. I found a comparison pic with my vintage constance 23. Hope that helps. It is a truly gorgeous bag and the workmanship of the artisans at Moynat is just amazing! For reference I am 167cm and a UK size 8


----------



## Birkinaddict201

bagmad73 said:


> Here are some pics. It is a small bag and it does curve so it fits the essentials. Unfotunately, I do not have a shot of what fits in the loulou though. I found a comparison pic with my vintage constance 23. Hope that helps. It is a truly gorgeous bag and the workmanship of the artisans at Moynat is just amazing! For reference I am 167cm and a UK size 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322639
> View attachment 4322640
> View attachment 4322641


Thank you so much! I’m obsessed with this yellow color!


----------



## primavera99

Hello, is anyone familiar with The envelope card holder/passport holder wear and tear?

I'm looking for personalized catch-all pouch and this is the best option I got so far, but I'm not really familiar with the brand so not sure for S$475 it's worth the money or I might get better option else where..
Really appreciate your opinion, thank you


----------



## bagnut1

Hello, is anyone familiar with The envelope card holder/passport holder wear and tear?

I'm looking for personalized catch-all pouch and this is the best option I got so far, but I'm not really familiar with the brand so not sure for S$475 it's worth the money or I might get better option else where..
Really appreciate your opinion, thank you 
View attachment 4323389

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I don't have that exact piece but the Taurillon Gex leather is amazing and ages beautifully.  You won't find anything better quality at that price (Moynat is on par with Hermes quality).  

If it's the right item for your purpose you will enjoy it for years.


----------



## TeeCee77

primavera99 said:


> Hello, is anyone familiar with The envelope card holder/passport holder wear and tear?
> 
> I'm looking for personalized catch-all pouch and this is the best option I got so far, but I'm not really familiar with the brand so not sure for S$475 it's worth the money or I might get better option else where..
> Really appreciate your opinion, thank you
> View attachment 4323389



I have both the smaller card case and the larger passport cover. Both are absolutely amazing. The quality is impeccable and you will get tons of use out of it!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I am curious, fellow Moynat lovers - what do you think about Nicole Kidman being the brand's new celebrity endorser?


I agree with JolieS.  Meh. I’m not influenced because endorsers are either paid or given complimentary bags, while I’m paying for them.  Also, I’m not a celebrity watcher.
As a matter of fact, Chanel using Kaia Gerber backfired on me- I have no interest carrying the same bag a sixteen year old is promoting.
Quality, style, exclusivity, cost and if I like the way the bag looks on me- those are the things that matter to me.


----------



## fawnhagh

Does anyone own danse in nubuck leather? And if so how do they hold up and if it’s hard to keep them clean? The mini danse caught my eye and I’m quite interested in it but am worried it won’t be a practical bag. 

Any opinion is welcome. I Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Does anyone own danse in nubuck leather? And if so how do they hold up and if it’s hard to keep them clean? The mini danse caught my eye and I’m quite interested in it but am worried it won’t be a practical bag.
> 
> Any opinion is welcome. I Thank you!


I have the grey nubuck, which I love, and haven't used it extensively but it seems to be OK without being overly babied.  I have avoided rain religiously and it still looks great.  Your SA can tell you how best to keep it looking good in case of dirt, etc.

It's a great bag and holds a lot more than you might guess.  Good luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Okay Ladies & Gents, are you ready for some NYC Moynat Boutique eye candy-
Let’s start off with the Danse in pebbled calfskin, in taupe and cognac, lined in leather.




This is one of their newest bags.  It’s called the Tango Rio- it has a metal handle.


Suede Rejane bags!!!






I’m in love with this peacock blue Gaby!


I think this box leather Kale green Gabrielle is my favorite!  It’s stunning, imo.


Okay, so here’s the latest I’ve heard-
The Saks/Moynat opening is this Sunday, 3 February.  Special pieces have been ordered for that opening, including an exclusive Gaby, just for Saks- only 8 made world wide.  It’s taupe w/ gold hardware and a special canvas/leather thick strap.  Photos to come of the opening and the bags.
Thank you to Curtis!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> I have the grey nubuck, which I love, and haven't used it extensively but it seems to be OK without being overly babied.  I have avoided rain religiously and it still looks great.  Your SA can tell you how best to keep it looking good in case of dirt, etc.
> 
> It's a great bag and holds a lot more than you might guess.  Good luck!



Thank you dear bagnut1!

My SA told me to avoid water and oil but I think it’s a bit difficult as I want to use it as a carefree daily bag. I’ll try to wait and see if they make the mini size in leather like the bigger version in the coming year (fingers crossed)!

This year I’ll be happy just to get my fleur bag in red canvas and black barenia leather [emoji13]


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay Ladies & Gents, are you ready for some NYC Moynat Boutique eye candy-
> Let’s start off with the Danse in pebbled calfskin, in taupe and cognac, lined in leather.
> View attachment 4328201
> View attachment 4328202
> View attachment 4328203
> 
> This is one of their newest bags.  It’s called the Tango Rio- it has a metal handle.
> View attachment 4328204
> 
> Suede Rejane bags!!!
> View attachment 4328205
> 
> View attachment 4328206
> View attachment 4328207
> View attachment 4328208
> 
> I’m in love with this peacock blue Gaby!
> View attachment 4328209
> 
> I think this box leather Kale green Gabrielle is my favorite!  It’s stunning, imo.
> View attachment 4328210
> 
> Okay, so here’s the latest I’ve heard-
> The Saks/Moynat opening is this Sunday, 3 February.  Special pieces have been ordered for that opening, including an exclusive Gaby, just for Saks- only 8 made world wide.  It’s taupe w/ gold hardware and a special canvas/leather thick strap.  Photos to come of the opening and the bags.
> Thank you to Curtis!



Can’t wait to see pictures of the special bags for the opening! Thanks for all the eye candy [emoji177]


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear bagnut1!
> 
> My SA told me to avoid water and oil but I think it’s a bit difficult as I want to use it as a carefree daily bag. I’ll try to wait and see if they make the mini size in leather like the bigger version in the coming year (fingers crossed)!
> 
> This year I’ll be happy just to get my fleur bag in red canvas and black barenia leather [emoji13]


If I remember correctly when the NYC store opened they had a mini Danse in a soft cognac colored leather (not nubuck).  Perhaps it or similar will reappear.


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear bagnut1!
> 
> My SA told me to avoid water and oil but I think it’s a bit difficult as I want to use it as a carefree daily bag. I’ll try to wait and see if they make the mini size in leather like the bigger version in the coming year (fingers crossed)!
> 
> This year I’ll be happy just to get my fleur bag in red canvas and black barenia leather [emoji13]


Oh and it looks like there is a new one in @Sourisbrune 's post with the new bags!


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Oh and it looks like there is a new one in @Sourisbrune 's post with the new bags!



I’m not sure the one in the photo is the mini version though. The mini has two ears sticking out like Dumbo (I think it’s so cute!) 

By the way there is also a cabotin osier coming which has the material like the Kelly picnic. Can’t wait to see it in person!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> I’m not sure the one in the photo is the mini version though. The mini has two ears sticking out like Dumbo (I think it’s so cute!)
> 
> By the way there is also a cabotin osier coming which has the material like the Kelly picnic. Can’t wait to see it in person!!


The Danse in the photo is the larger of the two sizes.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The Danse in the photo is the larger of the two sizes.


Thanks, hard to tell from the solo photo which size.  Glad it's coming in new leathers/colors!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks, hard to tell from the solo photo which size.  Glad it's coming in new leathers/colors!


I agree.  I’m not a suede fan.  I think suede is beautiful, but it gives me eczema on my hands.  Smooth leather is the only way to go (for me).


----------



## Pias

Dear ladies,
My SA in NY has sent me additional pictures of purses above.  Christine, my SA, has been really nice and helpful to me, sent me a beautiful box with red envelopes for Chinese New Year.  
Happy Chinese New Year!!


----------



## galex101404

Has anyone been to the NYC pop-up in Saks? Dying to see pictures of the exclusive Gaby!


----------



## Pias

bagmad73 said:


> Here are some pics. It is a small bag and it does curve so it fits the essentials. Unfotunately, I do not have a shot of what fits in the loulou though. I found a comparison pic with my vintage constance 23. Hope that helps. It is a truly gorgeous bag and the workmanship of the artisans at Moynat is just amazing! For reference I am 167cm and a UK size 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322639
> View attachment 4322640
> View attachment 4322641


@bagmad73 Your Loulou bag is so classy!  May I ask how its leather feel like comparing to the Constance box?  Are they the same or Loulou is thinner?  Is the Loulou smaller than the Constance?  I really like the Loulou but I have never seen one irl.  Thank you so much!


----------



## bagmad73

Pias said:


> @bagmad73 Your Loulou bag is so classy!  May I ask how its leather feel like comparing to the Constance box?  Are they the same or Loulou is thinner?  Is the Loulou smaller than the Constance?  I really like the Loulou but I have never seen one irl.  Thank you so much!


Thank you. It is a gorgeous bag and the locking mechanism (as with all Moynat bags) is just amazing.
Satin calf is smoother then box and has a different shine to it. In terms of care and hardiness, about the same. I cannot comment on the thickness of the leather though. Satin calf is softer. I can put more in the Constance because it is square. The Loulou is curved so I have to fit my stuff in properly. Hope that helps. [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

my mimosa rejane bb


----------



## Pias

bagmad73 said:


> Thank you. It is a gorgeous bag and the locking mechanism (as with all Moynat bags) is just amazing.
> Satin calf is smoother then box and has a different shine to it. In terms of care and hardiness, about the same. I cannot comment on the thickness of the leather though. Satin calf is softer. I can put more in the Constance because it is square. The Loulou is curved so I have to fit my stuff in properly. Hope that helps. [emoji4]


Thank you so much for your reply, @bagmad73 !!  It is really helpful for making decision!!  Love love Loulou!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Here are just a few items from Saks.  The Gaby is limited edition and only sold through Saks.  I like the fabric strap, though it has a hint of a Hermes Berline or a Hermes bag I saw a few years ago, they no longer make (the name escapes me right now).


This is a metal Limousine clutch.


Men’s line- the Limousine and a new bag, in dark brown.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Here are just a few items from Saks.  The Gaby is limited edition and only sold through Saks.  I like the fabric strap, though it has a hint of a Hermes Berline or a Hermes bag I saw a few years ago, they no longer make (the name escapes me right now).
> View attachment 4341481
> 
> This is a metal Limousine clutch.
> View attachment 4341482
> 
> Men’s line- the Limousine and a new bag, in dark brown.
> View attachment 4341483


Thanks for sharing!  Love the gold hardware and wide hybrid strap on the Gaby.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Delays in the So Coast Plaza boutique opening.  Stay tuned.  I’ll let you know more, when I get more info.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Love the gold hardware and wide hybrid strap on the Gaby.


There is one left, then that’s it.  No more will be made w/ that combo.  They sold quickly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Okay, I’m weird.  Curtis took a photo of a strap for me and I eyed the wallets and coin/card cases in the background.  I thought I would share the photo, because the colors are so pretty.  I was awed by the quality of workmanship in the strap.  The strap of the bag I’m looking into provides plenty of room to add holes, if needed.  Yay!  I’m almost 5’10” and that’s exciting to me.  Yes, I am weird.


----------



## hughug19

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4342998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I’m weird.  Curtis took a photo of a strap for me and I eyed the wallets and coin/card cases in the background.  I thought I would share the photo, because the colors are so pretty.  I was awed by the quality of workmanship in the strap.  The strap of the bag I’m looking into provides plenty of room to add holes, if needed.  Yay!  I’m almost 5’10” and that’s exciting to me.  Yes, I am weird.



Thank you for sharing, your posts are helpful for those of us who do not live near a boutique.
I like the white monogram zipped wallet in the background, although it reminds me of goyard.
Is the store able to punch more holes on the strap or you have to take it to a third party?
Does anyone know the current price of Gabrielle MM and PM in New York? Since both the London and Paris boutique increased price in January, not sure it is still a better deal to purchase from overseas.


----------



## Sourisbrune

hughug19 said:


> Thank you for sharing, your posts are helpful for those of us who do not live near a boutique.
> I like the white monogram zipped wallet in the background, although it reminds me of goyard.
> Is the store able to punch more holes on the strap or you have to take it to a third party?
> Does anyone know the current price of Gabrielle MM and PM in New York? Since both the London and Paris boutique increased price in January, not sure it is still a better deal to purchase from overseas.



My SA said he could punch extra holes, but I’ll verify with him and let you know if his answer is different than I remember.  

The handbag cannot be exchanged or returned after altering it, so I’m thinking about buying the Gaby, having it sent to me for inspection, then sending back the strap to have it punched, if I like the bag.  Thinking about it, I might not need the strap punched, the Gaby bb strap’s longest length is 23” w/ holes every two inches and it has 5” of extra strap (w/o holes).  I need 23-1/2” for my desired drop- 23” is close enough.  

The Gabrielle has a 22” drop (longest length) and I’m unsure about the excess strap length (w/o holes).  It may not have enough for another hole.

I hope I’m not confusing you.  I know what I’m thinking, but I don’t know if it’s coming out right.

As for price, it depends on the hardware.  Gold hardware costs a couple of hundred dollars more than silver.  I can probably find out the prices tomorrow, if somebody else doesn’t let you know before I get back to you.

Yeah, the white wallet reminds me of a Goyard, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

hughug19 said:


> Thank you for sharing, your posts are helpful for those of us who do not live near a boutique.
> I like the white monogram zipped wallet in the background, although it reminds me of goyard.
> Is the store able to punch more holes on the strap or you have to take it to a third party?
> Does anyone know the current price of Gabrielle MM and PM in New York? Since both the London and Paris boutique increased price in January, not sure it is still a better deal to purchase from overseas.


Gabrielle PM- $4300 for silver hardware
               MM- $5100 for silver hardware
I see that the Mini in euros is €3800= $4,296USD, the same price as the PM.  It looks like the days of the euro discount are gone.  Perhaps there is still a tiny difference with the VAT.
I forgot to ask about the hole punch, but can ask later.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Lhpp.2

Hello all 
May I ask what the current price for a mini rejane in carat calf is?
thank you!


----------



## LJNLori

Just wanted to jump in as I bought a mini Gaby last week at Selfridges in the UK and i am so in love.  I have had a wallet for a few years, but have been buying H and LV recently due to no Moynat stores in LA (there was one at Barney's but it closed).  The mini Gaby is so nice and now I want like 3 other bags.  So glad to find this thread and other fans as its great to read and see the pictures.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Lhpp.2 said:


> Hello all
> May I ask what the current price for a mini rejane in carat calf is?
> thank you!


If  Curtis is working tomorrow, I’ll text him and find out.  I’ll let you know, if no one replies before i get back to you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LJNLori said:


> Just wanted to jump in as I bought a mini Gaby last week at Selfridges in the UK and i am so in love.  I have had a wallet for a few years, but have been buying H and LV recently due to no Moynat stores in LA (there was one at Barney's but it closed).  The mini Gaby is so nice and now I want like 3 other bags.  So glad to find this thread and other fans as its great to read and see the pictures.


Welcome and Congratulations!  You got the color I want.  The black is beautiful! I reeeeeeealllllly like the style and the look of the Gaby.  I think when I get the first, I’ll be hooked and want more, too.


----------



## Lhpp.2

Sourisbrune said:


> If  Curtis is working tomorrow, I’ll text him and find out.  I’ll let you know, if no one replies before i get back to you.



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## Sourisbrune

hughug19 said:


> Thank you for sharing, your posts are helpful for those of us who do not live near a boutique.
> I like the white monogram zipped wallet in the background, although it reminds me of goyard.
> Is the store able to punch more holes on the strap or you have to take it to a third party?
> Does anyone know the current price of Gabrielle MM and PM in New York? Since both the London and Paris boutique increased price in January, not sure it is still a better deal to purchase from overseas.


The boutiques do not punch extra holes, but a cobbler could.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Lhpp.2 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji5]


The mini is $4600.


----------



## qubed

You can also buy a leather hole punch for like $15 and do it yourself. I do this to belts all the time. 

just get some scrap leather first to practice.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have some candy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m in love with this paprika Paradis low.  Oh my goodness!!!!


...and this one in the color matcha is gorgeous, too!!!!


I’m glad Moynat is now making more Danse bags in calfskin, instead of suede.


This is a pm in noir and cognac.


I adore this Lou Lou bag!  This one is in celadon.


This is a Rejane chain in ocean.


These are Pauline bags in tpm.  This one is sea green/saffron yellow...


... and this one is in litchi/grizzly.


This Madeleine strap is in peach powder.


This is a new men’s briefcase in ocean.



I hope you enjoy the colors and artistry of design.  I think they’re beautiful!
Photos courtesy of my SA Curtis, NYC boutique.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LJNLori said:


> Just wanted to jump in as I bought a mini Gaby last week at Selfridges in the UK and i am so in love.  I have had a wallet for a few years, but have been buying H and LV recently due to no Moynat stores in LA (there was one at Barney's but it closed).  The mini Gaby is so nice and now I want like 3 other bags.  So glad to find this thread and other fans as its great to read and see the pictures.


It is difficult to commit to a $3K-$5K bag, when you’ve never seen it in person.  I spend a lot of time in SoCal, so I’m looking forward to the new South Coast Plaza boutique.
I have to ask, what aspects do you enjoy most about your Gaby?
You also stated you have a wallet- which style and what do you think of their wallets? 
I wish I would be gifted $50,000 to buy handbags- I’d buy a few Gaby bb bags in different colors, Paradis low bags, a Lou Lou, a Danse, a Quattro, a Pauline and a Rejane.  I’d better go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m in love with this paprika Paradis low.  Oh my goodness!!!!
> View attachment 4346537
> 
> ...and this one in the color matcha is gorgeous, too!!!!
> View attachment 4346538
> 
> I’m glad Moynat is now making more Danse bags in calfskin, instead of suede.
> View attachment 4346539
> 
> This is a pm in noir and cognac.
> View attachment 4346540
> 
> I adore this Lou Lou bag!  This one is in celadon.
> View attachment 4346541
> 
> This is a Rejane chain in ocean.
> View attachment 4346542
> 
> These are Pauline bags in tpm.  This one is sea green/saffron yellow...
> View attachment 4346543
> 
> ... and this one is in litchi/grizzly.
> View attachment 4346544
> 
> This Madeleine strap is in peach powder.
> View attachment 4346545
> 
> This is a new men’s briefcase in ocean.
> View attachment 4346546
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the colors and artistry of design.  I think they’re beautiful!
> Photos courtesy of my SA Curtis, NYC boutique.


Thanks for this eye candy!  I love so many of them.   I can’t wait to travel somewhere that has a store so I can play in person.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m in love with this paprika Paradis low.  Oh my goodness!!!!
> View attachment 4346537
> 
> ...and this one in the color matcha is gorgeous, too!!!!
> View attachment 4346538
> 
> I’m glad Moynat is now making more Danse bags in calfskin, instead of suede.
> View attachment 4346539
> 
> This is a pm in noir and cognac.
> View attachment 4346540
> 
> I adore this Lou Lou bag!  This one is in celadon.
> View attachment 4346541
> 
> This is a Rejane chain in ocean.
> View attachment 4346542
> 
> These are Pauline bags in tpm.  This one is sea green/saffron yellow...
> View attachment 4346543
> 
> ... and this one is in litchi/grizzly.
> View attachment 4346544
> 
> This Madeleine strap is in peach powder.
> View attachment 4346545
> 
> This is a new men’s briefcase in ocean.
> View attachment 4346546
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the colors and artistry of design.  I think they’re beautiful!
> Photos courtesy of my SA Curtis, NYC boutique.



Thanks so much for these pictures.  The south coast plaza boutique can’t open soon enough!


----------



## cyrill

Sourisbrune said:


> The boutiques do not punch extra holes, but a cobbler could.



Maybe different store has different rules, but Moynat Singapore offered to punch holes for my Gaby strap last year, which I didn't do in the end. Figures what I need is a thicker strap rather than the thin they provided with the Gaby.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cyrill said:


> Maybe different store has different rules, but Moynat Singapore offered to punch holes for my Gaby strap last year, which I didn't do in the end. Figures what I need is a thicker strap rather than the thin they provided with the Gaby.


I think you’re right.  I think different countries have different rules about punching holes.  I wish they would do it here.
I know at my local LV, they stopped punching holes, because customers complained and demanded new straps, if the newly punched holes were ever so slightly off center or a fraction of an inch off.
Moynat is very accommodating.  I asked for a modification to a bag I was interested in custom ordering- my SA asked Paris and a manager in the atelier came back with a couple of ideas.  Before I had a chance to order, I was in a bad car accident and I am now only able to wear crossbody, so my handbag choice (back then) didn’t work.
I appreciate the customer service this company offers, I just hope it is maintained as they grow and open new boutiques.  They are slowly expanding, so I think they’ll be able to keep us happy.


----------



## Rocat

Has anyone seen the color peacock in person? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have bag eye candy to post when I have a moment, but I thought I’d quickly post these adorable bag charms.  They don’t open, but they are cute.
NYC boutiques just got them in.  Thank you Curtis!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moynat Mini Vanity in taupe w/ gold hardware.  This is the first Mini Vanity the NY boutique has ever received with gold hardware.


Quattro tpm in Tourterelle/Flamingo.



Quattro tpm in Bluet/Fog.



Here’s an example of a bag charm.


Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4356754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bag eye candy to post when I have a moment, but I thought I’d quickly post these adorable bag charms.  They don’t open, but they are cute.
> NYC boutiques just got them in.  Thank you Curtis!


Thank you for posting these!  Do you happen to know if they received any of the nano Réjane or nano Gabrielle charms too?


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for posting these!  Do you happen to know if they received any of the nano Réjane or nano Gabrielle charms too?


I’ll ask today.  Stay tuned...


----------



## cyrill

Sourisbrune said:


> I think you’re right.  I think different countries have different rules about punching holes.  I wish they would do it here.
> I know at my local LV, they stopped punching holes, because customers complained and demanded new straps, if the newly punched holes were ever so slightly off center or a fraction of an inch off.
> Moynat is very accommodating.  I asked for a modification to a bag I was interested in custom ordering- my SA asked Paris and a manager in the atelier came back with a couple of ideas.  Before I had a chance to order, I was in a bad car accident and I am now only able to wear crossbody, so my handbag choice (back then) didn’t work.
> I appreciate the customer service this company offers, I just hope it is maintained as they grow and open new boutiques.  They are slowly expanding, so I think they’ll be able to keep us happy.



I agree, Moynat Singapore's customer service is very good and it makes me want to buy more from her. Call me weird but I don't really want them to over-expand, don't be the next Goyard  (thou I know it's impossible...)


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for posting these!  Do you happen to know if they received any of the nano Réjane or nano Gabrielle charms too?


Hi!  No word yet on Gabrielle and/or Rejane charms, or necklaces.  If NYC (and hopefully SoCal when it opens) receive any, I will post photos and/or let the forum know.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m in love!  Gaby bb in Fog.  This photo is in natural light.


It’s sooooooo pretty.  It looks like the leather has a slight sheen to it.


It’s at the NYC boutique.  Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I was given permission to post these Moynat photos on the Purseforum.  I’m curious about photo #7, is it a new design coming out?  Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi!  No word yet on Gabrielle and/or Rejane charms, or necklaces.  If NYC (and hopefully SoCal when it opens) receive any, I will post photos and/or let the forum know.  Enjoy your day!


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I was given permission to post these Moynat photos on the Purseforum.  I’m curious about photo #7, is it a new design coming out?  Enjoy!
> View attachment 4357554
> View attachment 4357555
> View attachment 4357556
> View attachment 4357557
> View attachment 4357558
> View attachment 4357559
> View attachment 4357560
> View attachment 4357561
> View attachment 4357562



Interesting. Danse lock. If the Gaby intro is any indication we could be waiting a while for that lol.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Has anyone seen the color peacock in person? If so, what are your thoughts?



Beautiful. Complex. A hint of green but not really a teal. Chameleon. 

Possibly very similar to H Colvert (but I have only seen that one in photos).


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful. Complex. A hint of green but not really a teal. Chameleon.
> 
> Possibly very similar to H Colvert (but I have only seen that one in photos).



Thank you! That is very helpful. I have been a loyal H buyer for years and only discovered Moynat last year. My first bag was a Rejane in Emerald and I am selecting a color for a Gaby MM right now.


----------



## sihoonsiyun

Sourisbrune said:


> I was given permission to post these Moynat photos on the Purseforum.  I’m curious about photo #7, is it a new design coming out?  Enjoy!
> View attachment 4357554
> View attachment 4357555
> View attachment 4357556
> View attachment 4357557
> View attachment 4357558
> View attachment 4357559
> View attachment 4357560
> View attachment 4357561
> View attachment 4357562



Wow thanks for sharing I’m also curious on photo#7. It seems to me that it’s a new design.


----------



## sihoonsiyun

cyrill said:


> I agree, Moynat Singapore's customer service is very good and it makes me want to buy more from her. Call me weird but I don't really want them to over-expand, don't be the next Goyard  (thou I know it's impossible...)



Hello fellow Singaporean[emoji1366]


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Thank you! That is very helpful. I have been a loyal H buyer for years and only discovered Moynat last year. My first bag was a Rejane in Emerald and I am selecting a color for a Gaby MM right now.


Good luck!  It's an awesome bag.  

Which size Rejane did you go for?


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Good luck!  It's an awesome bag.
> 
> Which size Rejane did you go for?


I got the MM. The smaller sizes are gorgeous, but they don't hold enough to be an every day kind of bag for me.  BTW, I decided to go with lavender for the Gaby MM. It was a tough decision since there were multiple beautiful options available at the NYC boutique.  I am shopping remotely and ultimately fell in love with the photos of the lavender. It should arrive later this week - so excited!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I got the MM. The smaller sizes are gorgeous, but they don't hold enough to be an every day kind of bag for me.  BTW, I decided to go with lavender for the Gaby MM. It was a tough decision since there were multiple beautiful options available at the NYC boutique.  I am shopping remotely and ultimately fell in love with the photos of the lavender. It should arrive later this week - so excited!


MM is a great size for Rejane.  Lavender Gaby is gorgeous and will be so nice for spring/summer!  Please post snaps when you get it!


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> MM is a great size for Rejane.  Lavender Gaby is gorgeous and will be so nice for spring/summer!  Please post snaps when you get it!


I will. I cannot wait! I am a long time H person, but have to say that I am really enjoying Moynat. The craftsmanship is superb and the customer service from the NYC boutique has been amazing.


----------



## Wallpaper

Hello! Been a silent reader of the forum and am glad I chance upon the Moynat thread.

Is there price difference in the rejane bb in classic colours vs seasonal colours? Coz was told the past season petale color(blush pink) was approx USD150 more than the classic grey colour. The SA said the leather processing different between the 2,  the petale colour seems finer grains vs the classic grey.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Wallpaper said:


> Hello! Been a silent reader of the forum and am glad I chance upon the Moynat thread.
> 
> Is there price difference in the rejane bb in classic colours vs seasonal colours? Coz was told the past season petale color(blush pink) was approx USD150 more than the classic grey colour. The SA said the leather processing different between the 2,  the petale colour seems finer grains vs the classic grey.



The only price differences between comparable bags (same size, calfskin, same style), is in the hardware.  Gold hardware is more expensive than silver- about $150 to $200 usd.  Seasonal colors do not affect price.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Wallpaper

Sourisbrune said:


> The only price differences between comparable bags (same size, calfskin, same style), is in the hardware.  Gold hardware is more expensive than silver- about $150 to $200 usd.  Seasonal colors do not affect price.
> I hope this helps.



Oic, ive only seen black with gold hardware but didnt ask the price. The rest of the colours are all palladium hardware. The leather looks the same to me but dont know why the petale blush color is priced higher than the classic grey...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Wallpaper said:


> Oic, ive only seen black with gold hardware but didnt ask the price. The rest of the colours are all palladium hardware. The leather looks the same to me but dont know why the petale blush color is priced higher than the classic grey...


That is strange.  Maybe it depends on what country the boutique is in?    I’ve heard about company’s who charge one amount for their regular bags (usually black and a neutral), but for the exact same bag in a seasonal color, they charge more.  Yikes!


----------



## Wallpaper

Ya, its damn strange. Im from Asia. Sneak picture of the rejane bb. My dear hubby got the petale colour for me. Had i know there’s price difference, would have opt for the slightly cheaper classic grey. And i didnt notice that the mini size doesnt come with the lock and the key strap.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Wallpaper said:


> View attachment 4362436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, its damn strange. Im from Asia. Sneak picture of the rejane bb. My dear hubby got the petale colour for me. Had i know there’s price difference, would have opt for the slightly cheaper classic grey. And i didnt notice that the mini size doesnt come with the lock and the key strap.


Wow.  It’s so different here in the US.
Congratulations!  The Rejane is a beautiful color.


----------



## hughug19

Wallpaper said:


> Oic, ive only seen black with gold hardware but didnt ask the price. The rest of the colours are all palladium hardware. The leather looks the same to me but dont know why the petale blush color is priced higher than the classic grey...



Actually depending on location, there is price difference between the type of leather and hardware. The taurillon blush (with a finer grain) is more expensive than taurillon gex regardless of color.


----------



## Wallpaper

hughug19 said:


> Actually depending on location, there is price difference between the type of leather and hardware. The taurillon blush (with a finer grain) is more expensive than taurillon gex regardless of color.



seriously, i cant really tell the difference in the grains


----------



## Rocat

Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366997


Gorgeous!  Love the color!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rocat said:


> Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366997


This is so pretty!


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the color!


Thank you! It is really functional, too. Much easier to get in and out of on the go than my Kellys.


----------



## Rocat

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you! I am really impressed with Moynat. Outstanding quality, truly on par with Hermes.


----------



## Wallpaper

Rocat said:


> Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366997



What lovely shade! Congrats on scoring the bag!


----------



## Rocat

Wallpaper said:


> What lovely shade! Congrats on scoring the bag!


Thank you!


----------



## jhayso

Rocat said:


> Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366997


Is  it soft? It looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jhayso

Did anyone see the Duchess of Cornwall carrying black Gabrielle Clutch today at the Commonwealth Day service? This is the first time I've noticed her carry Moynat. Has anyone seen her with any other Moynat pieces?


----------



## MsHermesAU

jhayso said:


> Did anyone see the Duchess of Cornwall carrying black Gabrielle Clutch today at the Commonwealth Day service? This is the first time I've noticed her carry Moynat. Has anyone seen her with any other Moynat pieces?


I have seen her carry quite a few Moynat bags over the last few months!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Some eye candy from my recent visit to the Tokyo store. 
The box leather Gabrielle and orange satin calf clutch were my favourite pieces hands down. 
The staff were also beyond amazing!!


----------



## JolieS

jhayso said:


> Did anyone see the Duchess of Cornwall carrying black Gabrielle Clutch today at the Commonwealth Day service? This is the first time I've noticed her carry Moynat. Has anyone seen her with any other Moynat pieces?


Yes, she has upped her handbag game recently, and Moynat Gabrielle seems to be her go-to bag.


----------



## Rocat

jhayso said:


> Is  it soft? It looks gorgeous!!


Yes, it is less structured than the Rejane or Gabrielle bags. It is slightly slouchy/relaxed, but not overly so. One of my Kelly bags is made with Clemence leather and this bag holds its shape when empty slightly better than that one does. If you are familiar with Hermes leathers, I would say this one is in between Clemence and Togo in terms of rigidity/stiffness.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> If you are familiar with Hermes leathers, I would say this one is in between Clemence and Togo in terms of rigidity/stiffness.


Agree 100%!


----------



## TeeCee77

MsHermesAU said:


> Some eye candy from my recent visit to the Tokyo store.
> The box leather Gabrielle and orange satin calf clutch were my favourite pieces hands down.
> The staff were also beyond amazing!!



Omg is that box Gabrielle a regular or mini!??


----------



## MsHermesAU

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg is that box Gabrielle a regular or mini!??


It’s the petite size, one size up from a mini. The raisin coloured one in my first photo is the standard/ biggest size


----------



## TeeCee77

MsHermesAU said:


> It’s the petite size, one size up from a mini. The raisin coloured one in my first photo is the standard/ biggest size



Beautiful! I have the box/white stitch mini but didn’t know they made it in the petite. Thank you!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful! I have the box/white stitch mini but didn’t know they made it in the petite. Thank you!


Congratulations on owning a box Moynat bag. They’re truly spectacular!!! Totally on par with Hermes quality


----------



## Christina001

I bought Réjane in New York store over the phone and I received my bag yesterday. When I open it I saw a long scratch on the metal part with no protecter, one of the bottom part also same problem, even though I can see th bottom with no gold color anymore. I thought they sent a display item to me. I read the policy that they do not refund and only exchange and store credit in 10days. It is weird, I place the order and receive this bag, it already pass 10days. I called the store and they said let me wait and will call back.  Spent 4800 dollars and get this bag and service. Not worth it.


----------



## Monique1004

Christina001 said:


> I bought Réjane in New York store over the phone and I received my bag yesterday. When I open it I saw a long scratch on the metal part with no protecter, one of the bottom part also same problem, even though I can see th bottom with no gold color anymore. I thought they sent a display item to me. I read the policy that they do not refund and only exchange and store credit in 10days. It is weird, I place the order and receive this bag, it already pass 10days. I called the store and they said let me wait and will call back.  Spent 4800 dollars and get this bag and service. Not worth it.



I feel so bad. That's not right!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

MsHermesAU said:


> Some eye candy from my recent visit to the Tokyo store.
> The box leather Gabrielle and orange satin calf clutch were my favourite pieces hands down.
> The staff were also beyond amazing!!


Those clutches are so nice!  Actually everything in your pictures was really pretty.


----------



## Wallpaper

MsHermesAU said:


> Some eye candy from my recent visit to the Tokyo store.
> The box leather Gabrielle and orange satin calf clutch were my favourite pieces hands down.
> The staff were also beyond amazing!!



Now i wish to get a Gabrielle too! Did you bring any of the bags home?


----------



## Wallpaper

Christina001 said:


> I bought Réjane in New York store over the phone and I received my bag yesterday. When I open it I saw a long scratch on the metal part with no protecter, one of the bottom part also same problem, even though I can see th bottom with no gold color anymore. I thought they sent a display item to me. I read the policy that they do not refund and only exchange and store credit in 10days. It is weird, I place the order and receive this bag, it already pass 10days. I called the store and they said let me wait and will call back.  Spent 4800 dollars and get this bag and service. Not worth it.


The scratches look bad, would they be able to polish off? Your rejane with gold hardware looks amazing though, what color is it?


----------



## Wallpaper

Finally carry my rejane bb out. If only it has a back compartment to squeeze my mobile phone else have to keep opening & closing the lock. The lock now have my finger print marks...


----------



## MsHermesAU

Wallpaper said:


> Now i wish to get a Gabrielle too! Did you bring any of the bags home?


Not that trip, but I hope to be the owner of a box Gabrielle one day soon  I love box leather and I’ll be waiting the rest of my life for a box leather bag from Hermes!


----------



## Newbie88

MsHermesAU said:


> Some eye candy from my recent visit to the Tokyo store.
> The box leather Gabrielle and orange satin calf clutch were my favourite pieces hands down.
> The staff were also beyond amazing!!


I love the clutch! Would you mind sharing how much it costs? Thanks!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Newbie88 said:


> I love the clutch! Would you mind sharing how much it costs? Thanks!



I didn’t write down the price of the clutch in yen, but from memory it converted to $AU6,xxx which I thought was rather expensive. That was the price for the rare orange satin calf which would be more expensive than the normal carat calf. Also remember luxury in Japan is more expensive than most other countries!!!


----------



## Rocat

Christina001 said:


> I bought Réjane in New York store over the phone and I received my bag yesterday. When I open it I saw a long scratch on the metal part with no protecter, one of the bottom part also same problem, even though I can see th bottom with no gold color anymore. I thought they sent a display item to me. I read the policy that they do not refund and only exchange and store credit in 10days. It is weird, I place the order and receive this bag, it already pass 10days. I called the store and they said let me wait and will call back.  Spent 4800 dollars and get this bag and service. Not worth it.



That is horrible! I also shop with the NYC boutique remotely and have had a great experience working with them. A new bag should arrive in pristine condition. I would expect them to make every effort to resolve this for you. Please update us to let us know what happens.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Happy Saturday! As promised, here is a photo of my new Gaby MM in Lavender.  I am so happy with the color. The size and design are both also very practical for an every day bag. It is close in overall size and inside capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366997


This is beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Christina001 said:


> I bought Réjane in New York store over the phone and I received my bag yesterday. When I open it I saw a long scratch on the metal part with no protecter, one of the bottom part also same problem, even though I can see th bottom with no gold color anymore. I thought they sent a display item to me. I read the policy that they do not refund and only exchange and store credit in 10days. It is weird, I place the order and receive this bag, it already pass 10days. I called the store and they said let me wait and will call back.  Spent 4800 dollars and get this bag and service. Not worth it.


That’s horrible!  The 10 days is not from the date of purchase, but when you signed for it (received it).  Keep us updated.  They should do right by you.


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> This is beautiful!  Congratulations!


Thank you! I am very happy with it.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know the price for lizard Gabrielle mini?


----------



## TeeCee77

Specifically the price of the yellow lizard Gabrielle mini?


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Specifically the price of the yellow lizard Gabrielle mini?


I can ask.  Curtis is back in the boutique tomorrow.  Are you looking for the USD price?


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> I can ask.  Curtis is back in the boutique tomorrow.  Are you looking for the USD price?



Thank you for replying! I called the store and it is $9,500 USD in case anyone is interested.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> I can ask.  Curtis is back in the boutique tomorrow.  Are you looking for the USD price?



Not sure why my reply didn’t show up.
I called and got the price. They said $9,500 for the lizard mini Gabrielle. Thanks!


----------



## cyrill

sihoonsiyun said:


> Hello fellow Singaporean[emoji1366]



Hi, I'm sorry but I'm Indonesian, I just always going to your city for medical and shopping stuff


----------



## Rocat

Does anyone have a full size Danse bag? If so, please let me know how you like it. Thank you!


----------



## fawnhagh

It seems like moynat is introducing the 23 cm Rejane. Has anyone seen it in person yet?


----------



## TeeCee77

This little baby is headed my way! Can’t wait to get her! I am just loving Moynat! Mini Gaby in fog.


----------



## m_ichele

TeeCee77 said:


> This little baby is headed my way! Can’t wait to get her! I am just loving Moynat! Mini Gaby in fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380015



Congrats!! What a beauty!! Comparing to a Kelly, would this be 28 or smaller?


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Does anyone have a full size Danse bag? If so, please let me know how you like it. Thank you!


It's gorgeous and holds a ton but it's large.



fawnhagh said:


> It seems like moynat is introducing the 23 cm Rejane. Has anyone seen it in person yet?


Yes it's really gorgeous and I love the canvas/leather strap.  It's on my list for possible next bag.  Nice size in between mini and PM.


----------



## TeeCee77

m_ichele said:


> Congrats!! What a beauty!! Comparing to a Kelly, would this be 28 or smaller?



Hi! It’s smaller. It’s 22 cm across the bottom so smaller than a K28 but bigger that a mini K.


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> It's gorgeous and holds a ton but it's large.
> 
> 
> Yes it's really gorgeous and I love the canvas/leather strap.  It's on my list for possible next bag.  Nice size in between mini and PM.



Thank you! Is the Danse similar to a Kelly 35 or is it bigger? I would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Thank you! Is the Danse similar to a Kelly 35 or is it bigger? I would appreciate your opinion.


It's bigger - the bottom is much deeper (16 cm vs 12 cm) and it's less structured, more "floppy".  It's a great bag, don't get me wrong, but it's more casual IMO.


----------



## Grill

I'm new to Moynat, actually to my shame, as these are seriously beautiful bags of exceptional quality backed by attentive, friendly service. To me, Moynat has become the most exciting bag brand out there.  In the past I was an Hermes girl - I still love and use my few H bags - and while I have one Goyard piece, a St Louis tote worn to death as a daily workhorse, I am now hesitant to return to these brands due to the whole hoopla around acquiring a new bag or even getting service in a store here in London.  Currently on my bag wishlist are two Moynat bags the Gaby MM and a Small Rejane.  However I do wish that they would offer a camel or H gold colour in the grained leather as I would love a Gaby MM in that shade but it seem that colour is quite elusive at Moynat.  Is there a camel/gold shade ever offered in their taurillon leathers?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Grill said:


> I'm new to Moynat, actually to my shame, as these are seriously beautiful bags of exceptional quality backed by attentive, friendly service. To me, Moynat has become the most exciting bag brand out there.  In the past I was an Hermes girl - I still love and use my few H bags - and while I have one Goyard piece, a St Louis tote worn to death as a daily workhorse, I am now hesitant to return to these brands due to the whole hoopla around acquiring a new bag or even getting service in a store here in London.  Currently on my bag wishlist are two Moynat bags the Gaby MM and a Small Rejane.  However I do wish that they would offer a camel or H gold colour in the grained leather as I would love a Gaby MM in that shade but it seem that colour is quite elusive at Moynat.  Is there a camel/gold shade ever offered in their taurillon leathers?


A few years ago, clients could special order color combinations.  It took about four month to complete an order.  I don’t know if that service is still available, but that would be perfect for you because you have a specific combination in mind.


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> It's bigger - the bottom is much deeper (16 cm vs 12 cm) and it's less structured, more "floppy".  It's a great bag, don't get me wrong, but it's more casual IMO.


Thank you! That is so helpful.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
Fog is one of this season’s popular colors. 


Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.


This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.


...And of course, the Quattro.


NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
> Fog is one of this season’s popular colors.
> View attachment 4387541
> 
> Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.
> View attachment 4387542
> 
> This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.
> View attachment 4387543
> 
> ...And of course, the Quattro.
> View attachment 4387544
> 
> NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
> No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.


Thanks for this!  The fog Gaby is adorable.  I want one so badly.
That croc Rejane is UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## noegirl

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
> Fog is one of this season’s popular colors.
> View attachment 4387541
> 
> Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.
> View attachment 4387542
> 
> This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.
> View attachment 4387543
> 
> ...And of course, the Quattro.
> View attachment 4387544
> 
> NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
> No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.



Is there a pic of the tote? I’m considering a tote for work but can’t decide on a color


----------



## m_ichele

Is fog a grey color? Or light blue?


----------



## bagmad73

m_ichele said:


> Is fog a grey color? Or light blue?


Fog is very much a grey colour...the pic looks more blue than irl...[emoji5]


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
> Fog is one of this season’s popular colors.
> View attachment 4387541
> 
> Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.
> View attachment 4387542
> 
> This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.
> View attachment 4387543
> 
> ...And of course, the Quattro.
> View attachment 4387544
> 
> NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
> No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.



Thanks so much for the pictures [emoji177] is the new rejané duet in the new 23cm size? TY!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

It’s kind of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.  Here’s another photo of the same color.  It’s gorgeous. 


m_ichele said:


> Is fog a grey color? Or light blue?


----------



## Sourisbrune

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures [emoji177] is the new rejané duet in the new 23cm size? TY!!


I’ll ask this morning.  I’ll let you know when I find out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I told Curtis it reminds me of a Neverfull+Goyard combo.  The leather color comes off as brown, but it’s black.  The ‘M’s’ are a bronze tone.  When they are at the NYC boutique, I’ll get photos and post them.  I’ll also find out the dimensions and the price.  I’m going to text Curtis today and find out it’s estimated time of arrival- it’s my understanding- any day now.


noegirl said:


> Is there a pic of the tote? I’m considering a tote for work but can’t decide on a color


----------



## TeeCee77

m_ichele said:


> Is fog a grey color? Or light blue?



Very much a true gray. I don’t see any blue tones in it. Here is another picture in different light.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4389851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s kind of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.  Here’s another photo of the same color.  It’s gorgeous.





TeeCee77 said:


> Very much a true gray. I don’t see any blue tones in it. Here is another picture in different light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389990



Thanks so much for the additional pictures! I hope there’s one in stock when the south coast boutique opens. I would love to have a grey purse in this style [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
I just adore these bags!


----------



## m_ichele

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193



[emoji7] beautiful!! I’m particularly enamored by the grey stunner.


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193


So, so lovely!  You are clearly a Gabriella Gal!


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> So, so lovely!  You are clearly a Gabriella Gal!



Thank you! Yes, I am [emoji23] I LOVE the M lock!


----------



## Wallpaper

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
> Fog is one of this season’s popular colors.
> View attachment 4387541
> 
> Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.
> View attachment 4387542
> 
> This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.
> View attachment 4387543
> 
> ...And of course, the Quattro.
> View attachment 4387544
> 
> NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
> No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.



The rejane duet is cute! Wonder what other colour combinations are available


----------



## Wallpaper

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193



Love your black box gabrielle with white stitching! Is it a special order or from their classic range?


----------



## jayjay77

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193



Beautiful collection!


----------



## jayjay77

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is supplying us with a little eye candy.  Thank you!
> Fog is one of this season’s popular colors.
> View attachment 4387541
> 
> Yes, it’s croc.  This is a Rejane in ceramic croc.
> View attachment 4387542
> 
> This is the new Rejane Duet with the leather/fabric strap.
> View attachment 4387543
> 
> ...And of course, the Quattro.
> View attachment 4387544
> 
> NYC boutique will be getting the new black/bronze totes in soon.  If you have questions, message me and I’ll try to answer them, or find out answers for you.
> No news yet on the SoCal boutique.  They’re running late on the opening.  I’ll keep you updated, when I find out more.



Thank you for sharing! I love the colors on the Quattro ... do you know the price? I’m sure it’s somewhere on this thread but it’s escaping me


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4389851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s kind of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.  Here’s another photo of the same color.  It’s gorgeous.


I love it! So beautiful.


----------



## Rocat

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193


Gorgeous!


----------



## TeeCee77

Wallpaper said:


> Love your black box gabrielle with white stitching! Is it a special order or from their classic range?



Thank you! It was from the regular collection, but my understanding is not many were made.


----------



## TeeCee77

Rocat said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

Playing a little dress up! I just love her!


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing a little dress up! I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391407



Fab spring colors!


----------



## Wallpaper

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! It was from the regular collection, but my understanding is not many were made.



Oic, guess i should pop by moynat more often but i’m worried for my wallet coz the inventory in the moynat boutique is considered very good and the store is mostly empty unlike chanel, hermes or Lv.


----------



## Wallpaper

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing a little dress up! I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391407



So cute!!! U make me yearn to get a gabrielle in fog colour, i dont have any greyish tone, neutral colour bag  
The turn lock of the gabrielle, seems so fuss free and becoz there’s minimal hardware, so wont see the finger print marks unlike the rejane. Im beginning to find the rejane lock abit hard to open n close


----------



## Sourisbrune

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures [emoji177] is the new rejané duet in the new 23cm size? TY!!


Yes, it’s a 23.  It’s $4700USD.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4389853
> 
> I told Curtis it reminds me of a Neverfull+Goyard combo.  The leather color comes off as brown, but it’s black.  The ‘M’s’ are a bronze tone.  When they are at the NYC boutique, I’ll get photos and post them.  I’ll also find out the dimensions and the price.  I’m going to text Curtis today and find out it’s estimated time of arrival- it’s my understanding- any day now.





noegirl said:


> Is there a pic of the tote? I’m considering a tote for work but can’t decide on a color



The black/Bronze tote will be available later in April.  $1310USD for the small; $1500USD for the large.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Wallpaper said:


> The rejane duet is cute! Wonder what other colour combinations are available


The boutiques don’t have advance notice of colors right now, but I’ll post more photos in a few minutes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

jayjay77 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I love the colors on the Quattro ... do you know the price? I’m sure it’s somewhere on this thread but it’s escaping me


Leather Quattro prices-
TPM- $2360USD
PM-$2550USD
Horizontal- $2540USD


----------



## Sourisbrune

Quattro vertical- $1630USD.  It’s 11.5”x15.5”x4”.




More photos of the Rejane Duet.  These are the only two color combos available at this point.  No plans for other colors, yet.





Thank you Curtis.  He loves that we have this forum to appreciate the artistry and workmanship of this company.  He’s wonderful!


----------



## TeeCee77

Wallpaper said:


> So cute!!! U make me yearn to get a gabrielle in fog colour, i dont have any greyish tone, neutral colour bag
> The turn lock of the gabrielle, seems so fuss free and becoz there’s minimal hardware, so wont see the finger print marks unlike the rejane. Im beginning to find the rejane lock abit hard to open n close



Exactly! This is why I didn’t go for the Rejane! You would LOVE the Gaby. It’s a perfect little bag. [emoji173]️ And the fog color is perfection.


----------



## Wallpaper

TeeCee77 said:


> Exactly! This is why I didn’t go for the Rejane! You would LOVE the Gaby. It’s a perfect little bag. [emoji173]️ And the fog color is perfection.



Im not sure to get the structured gaby or slouchy gaby. D slouchy gaby should be easier to carry for daily but the structured gaby looks so classy!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’ve been researching Moynat off and on for the past two years but never committed to a single bag because of my H infatuation. But this thread is much too enabling! About a month ago my best friend and I stopped to look at the Moynat boutique front display. I was surprised how beautiful the pieces looked. We didn’t go in but I will the next time. I’m thinking the  Gaby is just too adorable and attractive.


----------



## bagnut1

Wallpaper said:


> Im not sure to get the structured gaby or slouchy gaby. D slouchy gaby should be easier to carry for daily but the structured gaby looks so classy!


Yes, they are essentially very different bags.  My solution = have both.


----------



## Wallpaper

bagnut1 said:


> Yes, they are essentially very different bags.  My solution = have both.



Yeah, collect all of them!


----------



## TeeCee77

Wallpaper said:


> Im not sure to get the structured gaby or slouchy gaby. D slouchy gaby should be easier to carry for daily but the structured gaby looks so classy!



I think it depends on the leather preference and intended use also. I agree I love the look of the Gabrielle (structured) more. Cons of the Gabrielle: it is only available in Epsom or Box leather (super scratch prone) and it is quite small in terms of space. I can fit a card case, my phone and keys - that’s it. The Gaby is slouchy but I LOVE the blush leather! It has more space and is more durable.  

I have the Gabrielle MM in black for work and it is an amazing workhorse. I think I will like the Gaby mini for weekends, casual dinners, and travel. I’ll admit I haven’t used my Mini Gabrielle box yet out of fear of scratching it [emoji31]

Only logical solution is to get both [emoji4]


----------



## jayjay77

Sourisbrune said:


> Leather Quattro prices-
> TPM- $2360USD
> PM-$2550USD
> Horizontal- $2540USD



Thank you!


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, it’s a 23.  It’s $4700USD.



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC just got some goodies in today!  Lovin’ the orange!  From Curtis- Enjoy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I must admit, I like the photos Moynat owners and SAs share. 

Ever since Moynat changed their website and they no longer let us see what’s in stock, and the Barney’s partnership ended, the only time I see the current products are on 24 Sevres and when I get texts. 

It’s funny, I called Moynat NYC to complain about the website (when it changed), and Curtis was the SA I talked to.  It was from that point on, he’s kept me abreast of available Moynat bags. 

I like the 24 Sevres site, because I can see the bags on a model.  I see the interiors and different angles, too.

Please, let me know if you want me to continue sharing photos I receive. Thanks!


----------



## Styleanyone

@Sourisbrune, do you know the NY boutique stars charging taxes now if ships to other states? Thank you.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I must admit, I like the photos Moynat owners and SAs share.
> 
> Ever since Moynat changed their website and they no longer let us see what’s in stock, and the Barney’s partnership ended, the only time I see the current products are on 24 Sevres and when I get texts.
> 
> It’s funny, I called Moynat NYC to complain about the website (when it changed), and Curtis was the SA I talked to.  It was from that point on, he’s kept me abreast of available Moynat bags.
> 
> I like the 24 Sevres site, because I can see the bags on a model.  I see the interiors and different angles, too.
> 
> Please, let me know if you want me to continue sharing photos I receive. Thanks!



Yes! Please keep sharing [emoji4] I really appreciate it when you and others post pix and intel.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC just got some goodies in today!  Lovin’ the orange!  From Curtis- Enjoy!
> View attachment 4394158
> View attachment 4394159
> View attachment 4394160
> View attachment 4394161
> View attachment 4394162
> View attachment 4394163
> View attachment 4394164
> View attachment 4394165


Love those oranges.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> @Sourisbrune, do you know the NY boutique stars charging taxes now if ships to other states? Thank you.


They do not charge tax, if shipping out of NY state, as far as I know.  I know the tax laws have changed, but not all businesses have caught up to the law.
I’m unsure if NY charges tax to California residents, since they have established a business in the state (even though it’s not open).  Perhaps somebody can answer the California issue.  Please, if I’m incorrect, somebody let us know.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> I must admit, I like the photos Moynat owners and SAs share.
> 
> Ever since Moynat changed their website and they no longer let us see what’s in stock, and the Barney’s partnership ended, the only time I see the current products are on 24 Sevres and when I get texts.
> 
> It’s funny, I called Moynat NYC to complain about the website (when it changed), and Curtis was the SA I talked to.  It was from that point on, he’s kept me abreast of available Moynat bags.
> 
> I like the 24 Sevres site, because I can see the bags on a model.  I see the interiors and different angles, too.
> 
> Please, let me know if you want me to continue sharing photos I receive. Thanks!


Yes their website is frustrating, so please continue.  I look forward to your pictures and updates.  I look forward to being able to visit a store in person one day.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> My humble little Moynat collection is coming along nicely.
> I just adore these bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390193


What a fabulous trio!  Love every one.  The contrast stitching on the box bag is TDF!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Does anybody out there have a Pauline?  If you do, what size and what do you think of it?


----------



## baghag21

Sourisbrune said:


> I must admit, I like the photos Moynat owners and SAs share.
> 
> Ever since Moynat changed their website and they no longer let us see what’s in stock, and the Barney’s partnership ended, the only time I see the current products are on 24 Sevres and when I get texts.
> 
> It’s funny, I called Moynat NYC to complain about the website (when it changed), and Curtis was the SA I talked to.  It was from that point on, he’s kept me abreast of available Moynat bags.
> 
> I like the 24 Sevres site, because I can see the bags on a model.  I see the interiors and different angles, too.
> 
> Please, let me know if you want me to continue sharing photos I receive. Thanks!



Thank you for sharing.  Yes, please continue to share photos and pics.  So kind of you.  The nearest Moynat store for me is a 45-min plane ride away.  I appreciate this thread for the eye candies and updates.

I love Moynat ever since I owned the Vanity.  High on my wish list is a Box leather bag.


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4395445
> View attachment 4395446
> View attachment 4395447
> View attachment 4395448
> View attachment 4395449
> View attachment 4395450
> View attachment 4395451
> View attachment 4395453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody out there have a Pauline?  If you do, what size and what do you think of it?



I was tempted to get one and tried on a few times a few years ago but in the end the way zipper closure works turned me off. Not sure if the zipper has been modified though.


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> I was tempted to get one and tried on a few times a few years ago but in the end the way zipper closure works turned me off. Not sure if the zipper has been modified though.


The zipper is the same, no modifications.  It looks so chic.  I’m thinking, by hand it could be carried unzipped, but it would have to be zipped when using the shoulder strap or it would tork.  The shoulder straps are positioned on opposing sides, which would cause it to twist, if left open.  HSH Princess Charlene of Monaco carries one every once and a while.  
This just might be one of those bags a adore from afar.  I think the Gaby is for me.


----------



## Sourisbrune

HSH Princess Charlene with a well used Moynat Pauline.


----------



## wkim

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4389853
> 
> I told Curtis it reminds me of a Neverfull+Goyard combo.  The leather color comes off as brown, but it’s black.  The ‘M’s’ are a bronze tone.  When they are at the NYC boutique, I’ll get photos and post them.  I’ll also find out the dimensions and the price.  I’m going to text Curtis today and find out it’s estimated time of arrival- it’s my understanding- any day now.


I ordered the OH! tote early last month from the NY store - the 'Bronze/Orange' combo, because it gave me Goyard-but undercover vibes (I love their print but not entirely sure I can walk around carrying it 'cause everybody knows it screams 'MONEY!'  )My bags get used a ton, and while I'm not careless, all the stories about Goyard cracking got me paranoid. That's hella $$$ to spend and have the bag looking garbage in a short while. I'm cool with worn-ness on my Mansur Gavriel bags, or Madewell Transport totes because I got them on sale, but a $1700 bag? Nah. Taking my coins to Moynat, let's see how it goes


----------



## wkim

Sourisbrune said:


> HSH Princess Charlene with a well used Moynat Pauline.
> View attachment 4395975


Classy AF. I love how low-key expensive all her stuff is!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sourisbrune said:


> HSH Princess Charlene with a well used Moynat Pauline.
> View attachment 4395975


So chic, I don't own a Pauline but I loooove the way it looks.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anybody out there have a Pauline?  If you do, what size and what do you think of it?



Had a MM.  Love the looks of it, but I have a fairly rigid organizer/insert program for my day bags and it just didn't work for me.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sunday fun day [emoji4] Stuck inside with rain and a cold, so time for some mod shots. Mini Gaby Fog. For reference I’m 5’6”. 

Need honest opinion. How does this size look on me? I’m thinking of getting another Gabrielle and trying to decide between mini and PM. [emoji848]I want to be able to have a bag that can come to work and go to dinner. My current MM Gabrielle feels big for day to night but is a good workhorse.


----------



## Wallpaper

TeeCee77 said:


> Sunday fun day [emoji4] Stuck inside with rain and a cold, so time for some mod shots. Mini Gaby Fog. For reference I’m 5’6”.
> 
> Need honest opinion. How does this size look on me? I’m thinking of getting another Gabrielle and trying to decide between mini and PM. [emoji848]I want to be able to have a bag that can come to work and go to dinner. My current MM Gabrielle feels big for day to night but is a good workhorse.
> View attachment 4396586
> View attachment 4396587



The mini Gaby looks fabulous on you! Maybe add a PM size Gabrielle to your collection coz you already have a mini box gabrielle. But mini bags are so cute and hard to resist buying!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TeeCee77 said:


> Sunday fun day [emoji4] Stuck inside with rain and a cold, so time for some mod shots. Mini Gaby Fog. For reference I’m 5’6”.
> 
> Need honest opinion. How does this size look on me? I’m thinking of getting another Gabrielle and trying to decide between mini and PM. [emoji848]I want to be able to have a bag that can come to work and go to dinner. My current MM Gabrielle feels big for day to night but is a good workhorse.
> View attachment 4396586
> View attachment 4396587


Looking fabulous! This size is wonderful on you!


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Sunday fun day [emoji4] Stuck inside with rain and a cold, so time for some mod shots. Mini Gaby Fog. For reference I’m 5’6”.
> 
> Need honest opinion. How does this size look on me? I’m thinking of getting another Gabrielle and trying to decide between mini and PM. [emoji848]I want to be able to have a bag that can come to work and go to dinner. My current MM Gabrielle feels big for day to night but is a good workhorse.
> View attachment 4396586
> View attachment 4396587


That looks fab on you!


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> That looks fab on you!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Looking fabulous! This size is wonderful on you!





Wallpaper said:


> The mini Gaby looks fabulous on you! Maybe add a PM size Gabrielle to your collection coz you already have a mini box gabrielle. But mini bags are so cute and hard to resist buying!



Thank you!! It’s so hard! I just LOVE Moynat. It is starting to compete with my H budge [emoji23][emoji848]


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you!! It’s so hard! I just LOVE Moynat. It is starting to compete with my H budge [emoji23][emoji848]


The quality is on par with H and the styles are impeccable.  There is some similarity between the Gaby and the more recent H 24/24, but personally I much prefer the Gaby.


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> The quality is on par with H and the styles are impeccable.  There is some similarity between the Gaby and the more recent H 24/24, but personally I much prefer the Gaby.



I so agree!! Every time one arrives I’m am astonished with the quality. What styles do you have in your Moynat collection? My SA keeps trying to convince me to try other styles, but I am so in love with the Gabrielle and Gaby. I don’t see the issue, I have 4 Bs in different colors and sizes and I’m not crazy, right  ? I think I’m going to get the PM Gabrielle so I have one in each size! [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

Anyone have insight on when the CA Moynat store will open!? I will be in Costa Mesa at the end of the month and praying it’s open!


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> I so agree!! Every time one arrives I’m am astonished with the quality. What styles do you have in your Moynat collection? My SA keeps trying to convince me to try other styles, but I am so in love with the Gabrielle and Gaby. I don’t see the issue, I have 4 Bs in different colors and sizes and I’m not crazy, right  ? I think I’m going to get the PM Gabrielle so I have one in each size! [emoji173]️


My current faves are Gaby and Rejane.  Quattro is a must for more casual alternative or second bag for carrying extra items.

And no you're not crazy!  I had a similar SA experience at H - buying (another) K35 she said for my next bag I should get a K32 or a Birkin, and I'm like "why?"  It's good to know what you love and works for your own personal needs.


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> My current faves are Gaby and Rejane.  Quattro is a must for more casual alternative or second bag for carrying extra items.
> 
> And no you're not crazy!  I had a similar SA experience at H - buying (another) K35 she said for my next bag I should get a K32 or a Birkin, and I'm like "why?"  It's good to know what you love and works for your own personal needs.



Haha! Exactly. I really think I need a Quattro also. They look lovely and love the versatility of hand and shoulder carry!


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Haha! Exactly. I really think I need a Quattro also. They look lovely and love the versatility of hand and shoulder carry!


exactly.  also with two colors, two bags in one LOL


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Anyone have insight on when the CA Moynat store will open!? I will be in Costa Mesa at the end of the month and praying it’s open!


I’m in Costa Mesa right now- I scheduled this trip many months ago, hoping to find the boutique open...
Not yet.  I’ll let you know when I find out.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m in Costa Mesa right now- I scheduled this trip many months ago, hoping to find the boutique open...
> Not yet.  I’ll let you know when I find out.



Darn! I called South Coast Plaza just to see and the lady I spoke with mentioned a May opening, but did not have a specific date. I bet it’s the week after I’m there [emoji23]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Open, open, open!!!!


The SoCoast Plaza boutique.


TeeCee77 said:


> Darn! I called South Coast Plaza just to see and the lady I spoke with mentioned a May opening, but did not have a specific date. I bet it’s the week after I’m there [emoji23]


----------



## Sourisbrune

The taupe croc Rejane is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> Open, open, open!!!!
> View attachment 4401867
> 
> The SoCoast Plaza boutique.



Oh em geee! I’m planning on going as soon as they open! I need dates!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4401883
> View attachment 4401884
> View attachment 4401885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taupe croc Rejane is gorgeous!!!!!


Want.


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> Open, open, open!!!!
> View attachment 4401867
> 
> The SoCoast Plaza boutique.


So ready for this!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4401883


 
WOW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4401883
> View attachment 4401884
> View attachment 4401885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taupe croc Rejane is gorgeous!!!!!


Wow! Each piece is stunning!


----------



## Newbie88

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4401883
> View attachment 4401884
> View attachment 4401885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taupe croc Rejane is gorgeous!!!!!


Hi, would you mind sharing the prices of these bags if you have them please? I love the croc ones...thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Newbie88 said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing the prices of these bags if you have them please? I love the croc ones...thanks! [emoji8]


I’ll ask.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Newbie88 said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing the prices of these bags if you have them please? I love the croc ones...thanks! [emoji8]


The Gabrielle bags are BB in size (20cm) and $24,500USD, and the taupe bag is a PM Rejane (26cm) for $31,500USD.!!!!!
I wish I had that kind of handbag fun money.  They are stunning, but definitely out of my range.  Please feel free to reach out to Curtis in the NYC boutique if you have more questions.


----------



## Newbie88

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gabrielle bags are BB in size (20cm) and $24,500USD, and the taupe bag is a PM Rejane (26cm) for $31,500USD.!!!!!
> I wish I had that kind of handbag fun money.  They are stunning, but definitely out of my range.  Please feel free to reach out to Curtis in the NYC boutique if you have more questions.


Thanks dear!


----------



## MsHermesAU

A bit of a random question for Moynat bag owners.... did your purchase come in a box or just a dust bag?


----------



## fawnhagh

MsHermesAU said:


> A bit of a random question for Moynat bag owners.... did your purchase come in a box or just a dust bag?



My experience is if you purchase in the store it comes with the dust bag only but if you have the bag shipped to you you can request a box [emoji4]


----------



## MsHermesAU

fawnhagh said:


> My experience is if you purchase in the store it comes with the dust bag only but if you have the bag shipped to you you can request a box [emoji4]


Very interesting! I made a purchase in store and they said they don’t currently provide boxes. I’m glad it wasn’t just me!


----------



## TeeCee77

MsHermesAU said:


> A bit of a random question for Moynat bag owners.... did your purchase come in a box or just a dust bag?



When I purchased in Hong Kong, the bag came in a dust bag but boxes were available upon request. When I purchased from NYC the bags were shipped in Moynat boxes.


----------



## Piinktulip

MsHermesAU said:


> Very interesting! I made a purchase in store and they said they don’t currently provide boxes. I’m glad it wasn’t just me!



Orange box with dust bag from the boutique


----------



## Wallpaper

MsHermesAU said:


> A bit of a random question for Moynat bag owners.... did your purchase come in a box or just a dust bag?



I purchase from boutique in Asia and it comes with a big box which is oversized for my rejane mini in the dustbag.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Piinktulip said:


> Orange box with dust bag from the boutique





Wallpaper said:


> I purchase from boutique in Asia and it comes with a big box which is oversized for my rejane mini in the dustbag.


Very interesting... I purchased a bag from the Maison Tokyo store and apparently they do not provide boxes at this time?


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up! 

Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...

Also a photo of my little Moynat family 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080


Your bags are incredible,
They’re gorgeous!
I love the diversity in style.
How do you like your Fleur?  It’s always been one of my favorite bags to see in photos.
Wow!  You met Arnault.  That is impressive!!!!!!!
Post you bags anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080


Beautiful!  Congrats on the new baby and on meeting M. Arnault!


----------



## jayjay77

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080



Lovely collection!


----------



## fawnhagh

Sourisbrune said:


> Your bags are incredible,
> They’re gorgeous!
> I love the diversity in style.
> How do you like your Fleur?  It’s always been one of my favorite bags to see in photos.
> Wow!  You met Arnault.  That is impressive!!!!!!!
> Post you bags anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you dear!!! I love Sac fleur! It might not be my most practical bag but it really gives me a big smile when I see her. I haven’t started using it yet, but I will let you know once I do! I think the full leather version is much more carefree but I fell in love with the canvas and barenia version so I went with my heart [emoji173]️ 

Yes it was so exciting to meet Mr. Arnault! But I was so nervous I could barely speak [emoji23] I did get a photo with him though, will cherish this memory forever! 

Maybe you can share your collection one day too...would loooove to see


----------



## fawnhagh

jayjay77 said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you [emoji1374]


----------



## fawnhagh

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on the new baby and on meeting M. Arnault!



Thank you! Love my new baby and truly an unforgettable day in Paris!


----------



## Wallpaper

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080



Your collection is amazing! Love your rejane bb , may i know what color is that, the leather is like the hermes epsom, is it a special order? 

Ive passed by the boutique and saw a gabrielle pm with gold hardware, was told its a new color, desert rose. But part of me is also like the new chanel spring collection peachy pink filigree vanity case...So undecided!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080


Your bags are beautiful.


----------



## fawnhagh

Wallpaper said:


> Your collection is amazing! Love your rejane bb , may i know what color is that, the leather is like the hermes epsom, is it a special order?
> 
> Ive passed by the boutique and saw a gabrielle pm with gold hardware, was told its a new color, desert rose. But part of me is also like the new chanel spring collection peachy pink filigree vanity case...So undecided!



Thank you dear! The carat calf skin Rejane BB was a seasonal color called Parme but I don’t think they make it anymore...it’s a very pretty color and hard to describe! I love moynat and have been turned off by the quality issue of Chanel lately...Vanity case is also a very nice design though! I have a black medium and I adore it still now [emoji4]

Hope you get to make up your mind soon! Good luck! [emoji256]


----------



## fawnhagh

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Your bags are beautiful.



Thank you dear! I love every one of them and like how understated yet elegant they are


----------



## lvchanellvr

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I’m excited to present my newest family member - sac fleur! I ordered this cutie back in January and picked it up just last weekend. And I met Mr. Bernard Arnault while picking this baby up!
> 
> Tried on mini Gaby again and it’s definitely on my wishlist now...would have snapped fog if it’s not too similar to my ciment Gabrielle PM...
> 
> Also a photo of my little Moynat family
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4407079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407080


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Okay ladies and gents!  I just had a wonderful conversation with Curtis.
More info to come, but I’ll tell you what I know at this point.
Curtis will be in Costa Mesa for the new boutique’s opening- he estimates it will be approximately the third week of May. 
The SoCoast Plaza boutique will have a lot, and I mean a lot of items- some specialty items not seen by other boutiques. 
Curtis promised photos of the goodies and the opening, for me to post on the Purse forum.  
I just bought an Oh! Tote in the black and bronze- I’m #8 on the waiting list. 
I’ll let you know when I hear more!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay ladies and gents!  I just had a wonderful conversation with Curtis.
> More info to come, but I’ll tell you what I know at this point.
> Curtis will be in Costa Mesa for the new boutique’s opening- he estimates it will be approximately the third week of May.
> The SoCoast Plaza boutique will have a lot, and I mean a lot of items- some specialty items not seen by other boutiques.
> Curtis promised photos of the goodies and the opening, for me to post on the Purse forum.
> I just bought an Oh! Tote in the black and bronze- I’m #8 on the waiting list.
> I’ll let you know when I hear more!!!


Woohoo!!!!!  This is great news.  Thank you for sharing!

Please let me know if you hear they happen to release the nano versions of Rejane or Gabrielle for the opening.  I'm very much hoping they do!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay ladies and gents!  I just had a wonderful conversation with Curtis.
> More info to come, but I’ll tell you what I know at this point.
> Curtis will be in Costa Mesa for the new boutique’s opening- he estimates it will be approximately the third week of May.
> The SoCoast Plaza boutique will have a lot, and I mean a lot of items- some specialty items not seen by other boutiques.
> Curtis promised photos of the goodies and the opening, for me to post on the Purse forum.
> I just bought an Oh! Tote in the black and bronze- I’m #8 on the waiting list.
> I’ll let you know when I hear more!!!



Fantastic news!! Thanks for the update! I’ve been holding off on any new purchases until Moynat opens here [emoji2]


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> Woohoo!!!!!  This is great news.  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Please let me know if you hear they happen to release the nano versions of Rejane or Gabrielle for the opening.  I'm very much hoping they do!


I’ll probably talk to Curtis, or text him before he leaves NY mid-May.  The inventory list is a secret, for right now.  When it’s closer to the opening, we might be able to find out about some of the items.  All US boutiques will be tied together, by computer.  If I understood him correctly, if you call one boutique for an item and they have it at a different US location, it’ll be sent from that second location.  He told me, that means the US will have more inventory.
NYC is getting in bags and/or accessories almost daily.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Fantastic news!! Thanks for the update! I’ve been holding off on any new purchases until Moynat opens here [emoji2]


I’m excited!  I think they’ll do well in SoCal.
I hope they stay under the radar- exclusive.
Moynat is not LVMH, they are family owned, like Hermès.  In the US, because Bernard Arnault doesn’t have some kind of business license something-or-other, he had to tie Moynat with one of his other companies.  Because Moynat is so special to him, he didn’t want to make it part of the LVMH group.  He paired it with Dior (only in the US).  That’s something I didn’t know until now.  It’s Arnault owned everywhere, but Dior licensed here.
I’m thinking, because this intimate company is so special to the owner, perhaps it’ll stay Hermès-like, w/o Hermès prices.


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh I’m so excited! Been wanting a PM Gabrielle and debating ordering or waiting and going to the opening!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m excited!  I think they’ll do well in SoCal.
> I hope they stay under the radar- exclusive.
> Moynat is not LVMH, they are family owned, like Hermès.  In the US, because Bernard Arnault doesn’t have some kind of business license something-or-other, he had to tie Moynat with one of his other companies.  Because Moynat is so special to him, he didn’t want to make it part of the LVMH group.  He paired it with Dior (only in the US).  That’s something I didn’t know until now.  It’s Arnault owned everywhere, but Dior licensed here.
> I’m thinking, because this intimate company is so special to the owner, perhaps it’ll stay Hermès-like, w/o Hermès prices.



Without the H prices or the H games of withholding bags until one’s deemed worthy lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Without the H prices or the H games of withholding bags until one’s deemed worthy lol


Clicking “Like” wasn’t enough, I “super like” what you said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfaeria

Just bought the Envelope Pouch (MM) and I’m so in love with the dual colour between the outside and inside of the pouch! So happy to know of this brand through this thread


----------



## Sourisbrune

astaeria said:


> Just bought the Envelope Pouch (MM) and I’m so in love with the dual colour between the outside and inside of the pouch! So happy to know of this brand through this thread


Welcome to the Moynat family!  Great choice.  The pouch looks great!!!!!!


----------



## abs678

Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second 
And some pics for your enjoyment...


----------



## Rocat

abs678 said:


> Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second
> And some pics for your enjoyment...


Congratulations! It is stunning and you will love it.


----------



## bagnut1

abs678 said:


> Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second
> And some pics for your enjoyment...



You will love your little Gaby!  And depending on what H bag you were considering it’s definitely more discreet. 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## abs678

Thanks, guys! Will post pics upon her arrival (and maybe model shots )


----------



## Tonimichelle

abs678 said:


> Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second
> And some pics for your enjoyment...


It’s gorgeous! Great choice and congratulations,  I’d love one (if I could justify another bag at the moment!) grey and slouchy are my two favourite things!! Looking forward to some mod shots


----------



## TeeCee77

abs678 said:


> Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second
> And some pics for your enjoyment...



Congrats! We are twins! You are going to love it!!


----------



## TeeCee77

I always find color comparisons helpful. Here is a comparison of my gray Etain birkin and my fog Gaby. I don’t see any blue in fog, just a clean light gray.


----------



## abs678

TeeCee77 said:


> I always find color comparisons helpful. Here is a comparison of my gray Etain birkin and my fog Gaby. I don’t see any blue in fog, just a clean light gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423347


gorgeous!! I've always admired etain as well, more than etoupe. I think fog is the perfect shade of a light, neutral gray.


----------



## TeeCee77

In case anyone has every wanted an insert for their Moynat, I just had one made for my Gabrielle MM by WhiteFox on Etsy. Fits great and was $40.


----------



## Sourisbrune

abs678 said:


> Ladies, I was so close to getting Hermes but after facing the fact that I am more comfortable touting under the radar bags (AKA Bottega, --at least in my area), I have a fog Gaby BB on the way to me!! I considered waiting for the South Coast Plaza boutique to open, but that fog color was calling my name. The powder color was a close second
> And some pics for your enjoyment...


 I’m excited for you.  yes, please, model shots!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hi All!
The latest news: Moynat SoCoast Plaza is opening very soon.  Curtis is on his way.
This bag, which will remain nameless right now, is a newbie, coming out this summer.  I’ll find out more soon, but until then . . . It’ll come in two sizes, two- two tone colors (this color combo, and a blue/beige combo), and yes, it’ll also have a shoulder strap option.
Stay tuned . . .
I like this bag!  I can’t wait to see more.


----------



## abs678

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4429428
> 
> Hi All!
> The latest news: Moynat SoCoast Plaza is opening very soon.  Curtis is on his way.
> This bag, which will remain nameless right now, is a newbie, coming out this summer.  I’ll find out more soon, but until then . . . It’ll come in two sizes, two- two tone colors (this color combo, and a blue/beige combo), and yes, it’ll also have a shoulder strap option.
> Stay tuned . . .
> I like this bag!  I can’t wait to see more.


What a cool bag! I can't wait to learn the dimensions and see the other color  Moynat may be my new go-to bag company


----------



## abs678

Reveal! Pregnant athlete here... I waited five days for her arrival since my purchase with the NY boutique. First impression: The taurillon leather smell is just amazing, with very soft handfeel. I love the security of the M clasp and it is easy to open. I can fit my large iPhone, keys, credit card and ID, with room to spare. The bag weighs about 2 lbs filled. 
Color: Fog. Truly a chameleon color (A dove grey). 
I plan to wear this bag dressed up or down. I can’t wait to acquire a card holder from this company and think my next bag may be a petite R depending on what colors are released.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4429428
> 
> Hi All!
> The latest news: Moynat SoCoast Plaza is opening very soon.  Curtis is on his way.
> This bag, which will remain nameless right now, is a newbie, coming out this summer.  I’ll find out more soon, but until then . . . It’ll come in two sizes, two- two tone colors (this color combo, and a blue/beige combo), and yes, it’ll also have a shoulder strap option.
> Stay tuned . . .
> I like this bag!  I can’t wait to see more.


Oooooooh thanks for the pic - can't wait to see this bag in person!
Do you know which blue the other combo will be?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

abs678 said:


> Reveal! Pregnant athlete here... I waited five days for her arrival since my purchase with the NY boutique. First impression: The taurillon leather smell is just amazing, with very soft handfeel. I love the security of the M clasp and it is easy to open. I can fit my large iPhone, keys, credit card and ID, with room to spare. The bag weighs about 2 lbs filled.
> Color: Fog. Truly a chameleon color (A dove grey).
> I plan to wear this bag dressed up or down. I can’t wait to acquire a card holder from this company and think my next bag may be a petite R depending on what colors are released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429904
> View attachment 4429905


It's a wonderful size on you! Thanks for sharing your thoughts!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Oooooooh thanks for the pic - can't wait to see this bag in person!
> Do you know which blue the other combo will be?


Unsure right now.  I’ll hear back from Curtis right after the opening, when things have calmed down.  I forgot to ask about the bag’s name, and Curtis commented there is no price listed yet.  But, he said he’ll tell me more details as the bag’s launch gets closer.  I’m interested in finding out about dimensions of both sizes, crossbody ability, price, what color blue, if Moynat is going to come out with other colors for fall, if it has a reinforced bottom, or sag a little, if it collapse on itself when empty, or does it have structure built into it, etc., etc., etc..
I’ll let you know everything I find out.  
I reeeeeeeeallllllly want to see more photos of this bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

abs678 said:


> Reveal! Pregnant athlete here... I waited five days for her arrival since my purchase with the NY boutique. First impression: The taurillon leather smell is just amazing, with very soft handfeel. I love the security of the M clasp and it is easy to open. I can fit my large iPhone, keys, credit card and ID, with room to spare. The bag weighs about 2 lbs filled.
> Color: Fog. Truly a chameleon color (A dove grey).
> I plan to wear this bag dressed up or down. I can’t wait to acquire a card holder from this company and think my next bag may be a petite R depending on what colors are released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429904
> View attachment 4429905


Congratulations!  You look great!
Lovin’ the bag!!!!  It’s a nice size for you, and the color is a perfect neutral!


----------



## abs678

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!  You look great!
> Lovin’ the bag!!!!  It’s a nice size for you, and the color is a perfect neutral!



Thank you! I am completely in love.


----------



## TeeCee77

Did you get a date for the open? I would love to go!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Did you get a date for the open? I would love to go!


I’m going to contact Curtis this week.  I know Moynat is flying him to SoCal this week.  
I’ll let you know what I find out.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m going to contact Curtis this week.  I know Moynat is flying him to SoCal this week.
> I’ll let you know what I find out.



Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you!


I just texted him- he said to expect it towards the end of this month.  
It sounds like it’s a little hush, hush right now.   Perhaps because they’ve had a few delays, up until now.  
He said that he will definitely let me know very soon.  
And, when I know, I’ll let TPF’ers know, for sure.


----------



## abs678

While we wait for the new inventory at the new location, just thought I would provide some eye candy of the NYC SLGs. The hot pink card holder is on its way to me 
And here is my Gaby girl dressed up! (Mainly to protect the handles) I know it's not the twilly one would typically pair with grey, but it definitely gives off summer vibes! 
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> I just texted him- he said to expect it towards the end of this month.
> It sounds like it’s a little hush, hush right now.   Perhaps because they’ve had a few delays, up until now.
> He said that he will definitely let me know very soon.
> And, when I know, I’ll let TPF’ers know, for sure.



Thank you so much for staying on top of this! Can’t wait to hear!


----------



## wkim

abs678 said:


> Reveal! Pregnant athlete here... I waited five days for her arrival since my purchase with the NY boutique. First impression: The taurillon leather smell is just amazing, with very soft handfeel. I love the security of the M clasp and it is easy to open. I can fit my large iPhone, keys, credit card and ID, with room to spare. The bag weighs about 2 lbs filled.
> Color: Fog. Truly a chameleon color (A dove grey).
> I plan to wear this bag dressed up or down. I can’t wait to acquire a card holder from this company and think my next bag may be a petite R depending on what colors are released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429904
> View attachment 4429905


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Babies are lovely  ...and that purse is GOALS. I cannot even with how classy Moynat goods look


----------



## abs678

wkim said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Babies are lovely  ...and that purse is GOALS. I cannot even with how classy Moynat goods look


Thank you! It is such a fresh change from carrying an oversized bag this past year. Quite the opposite of an oversized "mom" bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

The floors are finished, and the construction crew is feverishly working.  No date yet, but they’re hoping doors will open by Memorial Day.
Stay tuned . . .


----------



## wkim

Cabat finally got here  Kasey at the NY store was incredibly helpful, and the bag is amazing. I've been lusting for a Goyard St. Louis, but after comparing the two in person, I'm so glad I went with Moynat!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> The floors are finished, and the construction crew is feverishly working.  No date yet, but they’re hoping doors will open by Memorial Day.
> Stay tuned . . .



Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

wkim said:


> Cabat finally got here  Kasey at the NY store was incredibly helpful, and the bag is amazing. I've been lusting for a Goyard St. Louis, but after comparing the two in person, I'm so glad I went with Moynat!



Beautiful congrats!

Goyard's totes seem like they might hold up better because of the shiny finish but my Moynat initial ones have proven much sturdier over time. No fading etc.


----------



## wkim

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful congrats!
> 
> Goyard's totes seem like they might hold up better because of the shiny finish but my Moynat initial ones have proven much sturdier over time. No fading etc.


 I felt the same way, especially when I looked at a work colleague's tote, six months in. Already has significant wear all over, and she's gentle with her bags, rotates them. I may still get a Goyard because it's cute, but not right now.


----------



## Sourisbrune

wkim said:


> Cabat finally got here  Kasey at the NY store was incredibly helpful, and the bag is amazing. I've been lusting for a Goyard St. Louis, but after comparing the two in person, I'm so glad I went with Moynat!


Congratulations!  Mine is on its way.  Did you get the medium size?  I like how the sides don’t wing-out like some totes.  Great pick!


----------



## wkim

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!  Mine is on its way.  Did you get the medium size?  I like how the sides don’t wing-out like some totes.  Great pick!


Thanks  I went with the large because it'll be my work-gym-everything-but bag


----------



## mystar9898

Hi everyone! Loved browsing through this thread. I’ve been looking at the Gaby BB (specifically in fog - love that gray color) and wanted to ask if anyone knew the euro price? Thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

mystar9898 said:


> Hi everyone! Loved browsing through this thread. I’ve been looking at the Gaby BB (specifically in fog - love that gray color) and wanted to ask if anyone knew the euro price? Thanks!


 €3000 on 24sevres


----------



## mystar9898

bagnut1 said:


> €3000 on 24sevres


Thanks! I had seen that but was wondering if that was the retail price in store. Looks like it is since it's linked from Moynat's page.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SoCoast Plaza Moynat has hit a snag, for its opening.  They’re hoping it’ll be this weekend.  The boutique is finished, for the most part.  Oye!
In the meantime, NYC just got this beauty in.  It was the only one made in the world.  This orange is on fire!


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4439002
> View attachment 4439003


OMG.

I really, really, really love what they are doing with color lately.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abs678

wkim said:


> Cabat finally got here  Kasey at the NY store was incredibly helpful, and the bag is amazing. I've been lusting for a Goyard St. Louis, but after comparing the two in person, I'm so glad I went with Moynat!


Kasey is the girl who helped me select my bag, too! You cabat is gorgeous, I find they have a luster the Goyard doesn't (not that it's not a good bag, I just find the Moynat design more attractive). Thanks for posting!


----------



## abs678

Sourisbrune said:


> The floors are finished, and the construction crew is feverishly working.  No date yet, but they’re hoping doors will open by Memorial Day.
> Stay tuned . . .


That's right around the corner! Can't wait to see what Moynat has in store


----------



## Encore Hermes

That is really exceptional,,,,thank you for sharing!


----------



## Monique1004

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4439002
> View attachment 4439003


Love, love, love this bag! I wonder how much it is for the exotic version...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Monique1004 said:


> Love, love, love this bag! I wonder how much it is for the exotic version...


I was wondering the same thing.  I know it’s over my lifetime handbag budget.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Delays have prevented the SoCoast  opening for right now.  They’re still finishing some things.  I will mention the date once it’s etched in stone.


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> Delays have prevented the SoCoast  opening for right now.  They’re still finishing some things.  I will mention the date once it’s etched in stone.


As much as I'm waiting in anticipation, I can only imagine how they must be feeling!  *fingers crossed it's soon*


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Delays have prevented the SoCoast  opening for right now.  They’re still finishing some things.  I will mention the date once it’s etched in stone.


Thanks for keeping us updated Sourisbrune! We’ve waited this long, what’s a little longer


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> As much as I'm waiting in anticipation, I can only imagine how they must be feeling!  *fingers crossed it's soon*


They feel badly about the delays.  Quite bummed, but excited for the new store.


----------



## Angelalaaa

Can ladies who own or have tried the Limousine, Danse and Pauline please share their action shots and thoughts after use? Eyeing a Moynat bag for my next purchase but unsure which bag to get and can't try them as I am based in Australia.

Gabrielle is also runner up on my list but I am only interested in the box version as I am not a fan of the carat leather, and I already have a box Kelly...

TIA!


----------



## Sourisbrune

If you look closely at the shoulder straps, you’ll see little studs.  This new shoulder strap is called the constellation.  I think it looks really nice and gives a little something to understated bags.  My only question is: If you’re not into a constellation or fabric strap, can you still get the bag in the color you want with a regular buckled strap?  I like adjustable straps.  Enjoy the photos!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4447698
> 
> If you look closely at the shoulder straps, you’ll see little studs.  This new shoulder strap is called the constellation.  I think it looks really nice and gives a little something to understated bags.  My only question is: If you’re not into a constellation or fabric strap, can you still get the bag in the color you want with a regular buckled strap?  I like adjustable straps.  Enjoy the photos!
> View attachment 4447699
> View attachment 4447700
> View attachment 4447701


Nice!  Love the straps and that little pouch.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yay!  I got it today, and used it today.  It suits my needs- my iPad Pro, my 13” MacBook, notebooks, a water bottle, and a pouch-like bag for my handbag stuff.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Yay!  I got it today, and used it today.  It suits my needs- my iPad Pro, my 13” MacBook, notebooks, a water bottle, and a pouch-like bag for my handbag stuff.
> View attachment 4449115
> View attachment 4449116


Nice!


----------



## Sourisbrune

SATURDAY, JUNE 8th- GRAND OPENING OF MOYNAT AT SoCOAST PLAZA!


They are getting in an exclusive bag that is not available anywhere else in the world for a while.  I will have photos of the opening as soon as possible, and will definitely share with my TPF brothers and sisters.

If you go, and see Curtis, please say “Hi!” for me.  He knows me as Marian.  Please, let him know you enjoy the photos I share from the NYC boutique.
Thank you!

If you attend the opening, please tell us about your experience, and what you saw.

Thank you!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> SATURDAY, JUNE 8th- GRAND OPENING OF MOYNAT AT SoCOAST PLAZA!
> 
> 
> They are getting in an exclusive bag that is not available anywhere else in the world for a while.  I will have photos of the opening as soon as possible, and will definitely share with my TPF brothers and sisters.
> 
> If you go, and see Curtis, please say “Hi!” for me.  He knows me as Marian.  Please, let him know you enjoy the photos I share from the NYC boutique.
> Thank you!
> 
> If you attend the opening, please tell us about your experience, and what you saw.
> 
> Thank you!


That’s so exciting!!!!! I was debating on going to SCP this Saturday, but now there’s nothing to debate! Can’t wait to see the goodies!!! 

Than you so much for the update!


----------



## m_ichele

The store is beautiful! And Curtis is super nice and very helpful. Here’s some eye candy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Beautiful! Does anyone know the price of the Loulou? US dollars


----------



## m_ichele

For Moynat owners, has anyone had any glazing issues with their bags? I’m planning to go back Monday for a Gabrielle but I’m a little concerned about possible glazing problems.


----------



## TeeCee77

m_ichele said:


> For Moynat owners, has anyone had any glazing issues with their bags? I’m planning to go back Monday for a Gabrielle but I’m a little concerned about possible glazing problems.


I haven’t. I have a Gabrielle MM and haven’t had any issues.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> For Moynat owners, has anyone had any glazing issues with their bags? I’m planning to go back Monday for a Gabrielle but I’m a little concerned about possible glazing problems.


Zero even on oldest most loved bag.  They also offer spa/repair service (I believe it must still be sent to Paris) although I have not needed to use it.


----------



## m_ichele

TeeCee77 said:


> I haven’t. I have a Gabrielle MM and haven’t had any issues.





bagnut1 said:


> Zero even on oldest most loved bag.  They also offer spa/repair service (I believe it must still be sent to Paris) although I have not needed to use it.



Thank you both so much! Hopefully I’ll be posting something soon


----------



## Sourisbrune

I had to do it.


The Fourbi 25 from Hermès was my purchase yesterday.  It is what I needed for my Oh! Bag.  The pouches on the side brilliantly organize it.


The top can be cinched to protect my items, and the zipper is great for my passport, or securing my phone and cards.
I brought my Moynat into Hermès.  Three SA’s had to check it out.  They couldn’t believe the quality of the workmanship.  Of course they said Hermès’ quality is better, but I think the companies are comparable.
What is amazing is: I was offered one of my dream bags on this excursion, and I turned it down.  For some reason I can’t get the Gaby bb out of my head, at almost 1/3 the price of the Hermès offered.  Ha!  Five years ago, I would have thought I was mad.  What can I say?  Moynat has my heart.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I agree with you. I would say that Hermes has an edge with the very hard to obtain special order horseshoe handbags due to the extensive selection of colors and leathers (saying this without the experience of having a special order from moynat) but off the shelf the handbags from the two companies are comparable in quality. Added plus.....the Moynat staff is professional, friendly and they don’t play the ‘buy this to get that’ game. I do not want to buy a watch, wallpaper, a chair,, in order to be offered the bag I’m interested in purchasing.


----------



## m_ichele

Went back to the boutique today and I’m so excited to bring this beauty home!! Gabrielle in Zinc 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Plus  a few more pictures of some cuties


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason I can’t get the Gaby bb out of my head, at almost 1/3 the price of the Hermès offered.  Ha!  Five years ago, I would have thought I was mad.  What can I say?  Moynat has my heart.





Encore Hermes said:


> ...off the shelf the handbags from the two companies are comparable in quality. Added plus.....the Moynat staff is professional, friendly and they don’t play the ‘buy this to get that’ game. I do not want to buy a watch, wallpaper, a chair,, in order to be offered the bag I’m interested in purchasing.



1000 times yes.
I love my Moynat bags as much as I love my H bags.  Works of art and beauty of design.

The Gaby is simply an awesome bag - classic but also modern.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Went back to the boutique today and I’m so excited to bring this beauty home!! Gabrielle in Zinc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457487
> View attachment 4457488
> View attachment 4457489
> View attachment 4457490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus  a few more pictures of some cuties


Congrats beautiful bag!


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats beautiful bag!


Thank you so much bagnut1!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Here are a few of the beauties from this weekend’s opening at SCP.  


This is the new June Bag, only available at SCP.  It won’t be available anywhere else in the world until the end of summer.


This orange/taupe June Bag is the smaller of the two.  No measurements yet, SCP doesn’t have a measuring tape.   But, it’s a little longer and taller than a Gaby bb.  Hand/shoulder/crossbody carry.  The price is $3300USD.


This blue/beige June Bag is the larger size.  Hand carry/shoulder only.  It’s $3900USD.


I’ll have more photos soon!


----------



## Sourisbrune

P.S.:  I really like the small orange June Bag.  It’s joined the Gaby bb on my wishlist.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Here are a few of the beauties from this weekend’s opening at SCP.
> View attachment 4458269
> 
> This is the new June Bag, only available at SCP.  It won’t be available anywhere else in the world until the end of summer.
> View attachment 4458270
> 
> This orange/taupe June Bag is the smaller of the two.  No measurements yet, SCP doesn’t have a measuring tape.   But, it’s a little longer and taller than a Gaby bb.  Hand/shoulder/crossbody carry.  The price is $3300USD.
> View attachment 4458271
> 
> This blue/beige June Bag is the larger size.  Hand carry/shoulder only.  It’s $3900USD.
> View attachment 4458272
> 
> I’ll have more photos soon!


I like the June bag a lot!! I’m going to have to check this out in person. Hopefully it will come in solid colors too   Thanks for posting


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I like the June bag a lot!! I’m going to have to check this out in person. Hopefully it will come in solid colors too   Thanks for posting


I was thinking the same thing.  I would like an all orange, or maybe a neutral.  It has an excellent price point.  I like the casual vibe, but I think a solid color version could be dressed up, too.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I would like an all orange, or maybe a neutral.  It has an excellent price point.  I like the casual vibe, but I think a solid color version could be dressed up, too.


Yes! The price points are really good! The smaller June looks better to me proportion wise so I’m hoping it can work with what I usually carry. I would love blue or olive but black with ghw will make me just as happy. 
I’m so excited to see what other color options are coming!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Here are a few of the beauties from this weekend’s opening at SCP.
> View attachment 4458269
> 
> This is the new June Bag, only available at SCP.  It won’t be available anywhere else in the world until the end of summer.
> View attachment 4458270
> 
> This orange/taupe June Bag is the smaller of the two.  No measurements yet, SCP doesn’t have a measuring tape.   But, it’s a little longer and taller than a Gaby bb.  Hand/shoulder/crossbody carry.  The price is $3300USD.
> View attachment 4458271
> 
> This blue/beige June Bag is the larger size.  Hand carry/shoulder only.  It’s $3900USD.
> View attachment 4458272
> 
> I’ll have more photos soon!


Oh wow! I love the June bag. Thank you for the pics. I’m going to Paris in November so fingers crossed it may be available in Europe then so I can check it out in person. A single neutral colour, preferably the taupe would be perfect!


----------



## Tarochan

Sharing my newest purchase--the Rejane Duet in Peacock. I love the color and the size! Lining up with her Moynat friends for size comparison.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tarochan said:


> Sharing my newest purchase--the Rejane Duet in Peacock. I love the color and the size! Lining up with her Moynat friends for size comparison.


Congrats!  You have beautiful bags!!!!  I love the duet!  
That color combination is . . . !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Some SCP eye candy.





The Limousine now comes in a bb size ($3150USD), too.  I’d get one if I were good at hand carrying my bags.  It’s better than the Hermès Victoria II.


New tri-colour Fleur, too.



This Cabotin is the only one made in Fushia, in the world.  It’s a beautiful, rich color!!!!  Very saturated.




As for the June bags, they will always be a duet color bag.  No solid colors.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> As for the June bags, they will always be a duet color bag.  No solid colors.



That’s too bad. I’ll still buy for the right color combo though


----------



## m_ichele

Here’s a picture of the new June bags with Gabrielle for size comparison.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tarochan said:


> Sharing my newest purchase--the Rejane Duet in Peacock. I love the color and the size! Lining up with her Moynat friends for size comparison.


I’m still drooling over your bags!


----------



## Monique1004

Sourisbrune said:


> Some SCP eye candy.
> View attachment 4461928
> View attachment 4461929
> View attachment 4461930
> View attachment 4461931
> 
> The Limousine now comes in a bb size ($3150USD), too.  I’d get one if I were good at hand carrying my bags.  It’s better than the Hermès Victoria II.
> View attachment 4461932
> 
> New tri-colour Fleur, too.
> View attachment 4461933
> View attachment 4461934
> 
> This Cabotin is the only one made in Fushia, in the world.  It’s a beautiful, rich color!!!!  Very saturated.
> View attachment 4461935
> View attachment 4461936
> 
> 
> As for the June bags, they will always be a duet color bag.  No solid colors.


The rejane with the studded strap store my heart. Such a beautiful color. So cool with the strap.


----------



## Tarochan

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m still drooling over your bags!


Thank you! I really like Moynat bags--sublime quality of leather , understated, and classic yet fun design.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Sourisbrune, the 3rd photo- grey Rejane made of box leather? Do you know the name of the color and price? Thank you. I haven’t had a chance to visit the SCP boutique yet.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> @Sourisbrune, the 3rd photo- grey Rejane made of box leather? Do you know the name of the color and price? Thank you. I haven’t had a chance to visit the SCP boutique yet.


It is a stunning bag.  The box leather gives it that classic, refined look.  
I’ll ask Curtis tomorrow.  I’ll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Sourisbrune. I hope this one has both BB and PM to choose.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> @Sourisbrune, the 3rd photo- grey Rejane made of box leather? Do you know the name of the color and price? Thank you. I haven’t had a chance to visit the SCP boutique yet.


This box calf Rejane is in the color Fog.  It’s the new size, that has become a favorite to clientele- 23cm.  Rejane bb=20 and Rejane pm=26.  
So, this Fog Rejane 23 is priced at $6200USD.
Included is a photo showing the sizes- pm, the new 23, and bb.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4462795
> 
> This box calf Rejane is in the color Fog.  It’s the new size, that has become a favorite to clientele- 23cm.  Rejane bb=20 and Rejane pm=26.
> So, this Fog Rejane 23 is priced at $6200USD.
> Included is a photo showing the sizes- pm, the new 23, and bb.


Beautiful!  Thanks for intel.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> That’s too bad. I’ll still buy for the right color combo though


I wish they would do in mono color, although those two contract colors are very neutral.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Sourisbrune. It is very helpful to see the size comparison.


----------



## abs678

Sourisbrune said:


> I had to do it.
> View attachment 4457002
> 
> The Fourbi 25 from Hermès was my purchase yesterday.  It is what I needed for my Oh! Bag.  The pouches on the side brilliantly organize it.
> View attachment 4457003
> 
> The top can be cinched to protect my items, and the zipper is great for my passport, or securing my phone and cards.
> I brought my Moynat into Hermès.  Three SA’s had to check it out.  They couldn’t believe the quality of the workmanship.  Of course they said Hermès’ quality is better, but I think the companies are comparable.
> What is amazing is: I was offered one of my dream bags on this excursion, and I turned it down.  For some reason I can’t get the Gaby bb out of my head, at almost 1/3 the price of the Hermès offered.  Ha!  Five years ago, I would have thought I was mad.  What can I say?  Moynat has my heart.


Moynat has my heart as well. I bought my Gaby BB a few months ago, and I have 4 twillies just for this bag. Sometimes I use the extra strap, sometimes I don't. It is so versatile.


----------



## abs678

Tarochan said:


> Sharing my newest purchase--the Rejane Duet in Peacock. I love the color and the size! Lining up with her Moynat friends for size comparison.


Loving the seahorse charm!


----------



## seton

*Naturel calf Rejane23 at Saks 



*


----------



## mystar9898

Hi ladies! I got my first Moynat, a Gaby BB in fog, and I am in love! I did not plan this purchase at all and am supposed to be in ban island, since I have two other bags I just bought, waiting for me at home. However I held the bag, saw the superb quality myself, and just could not resist. The Gaby was always in my wish list and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get the single Gaby BB in fog they had at the store. I used it immediately for dinner! I also got a keychain/bag charm and am amazed at the leather design being hand-cut versus painted. So beautiful, and can’t wait to keep supporting this brand. PS - customer service at the Ngee Ann City, Singapore store was wonderful too ❤️


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Hi ladies! I got my first Moynat, a Gaby BB in fog, and I am in love! I did not plan this purchase at all and am supposed to be in ban island, since I have two other bags I just bought, waiting for me at home. However I held the bag, saw the superb quality myself, and just could not resist. The Gaby was always in my wish list and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get the single Gaby BB in fog they had at the store. I used it immediately for dinner! I also got a keychain/bag charm and am amazed at the leather design being hand-cut versus painted. So beautiful, and can’t wait to keep supporting this brand. PS - customer service at the Ngee Ann City, Singapore store was wonderful too ❤️


My dream bag!!!!!  
Congratulations!!!!! 
It’s beautiful.  Wow!!!  I love the charm, too!


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> My dream bag!!!!!
> Congratulations!!!!!
> It’s beautiful.  Wow!!!  I love the charm, too!



Thank you so much!! ❤️ I hope you get to find yours too soon — fog is a seasonal color, as I understand! They have really cute charms and while I preferred the leather strap attached, they didn’t have the cat design for it so I went with the ring style  The bag is so light even with the all leather interior and it fits a lot despite the small size. I tried the medium on and it was too heavy and bulky for my frame (5’ lol). Please do update us when you get yours — so excited for everyone else too


----------



## HeatherGrace

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m in love with this paprika Paradis low.  Oh my goodness!!!!
> View attachment 4346537
> 
> ...and this one in the color matcha is gorgeous, too!!!!
> View attachment 4346538
> 
> I’m glad Moynat is now making more Danse bags in calfskin, instead of suede.
> View attachment 4346539
> 
> This is a pm in noir and cognac.
> View attachment 4346540
> 
> I adore this Lou Lou bag!  This one is in celadon.
> View attachment 4346541
> 
> This is a Rejane chain in ocean.
> View attachment 4346542
> 
> These are Pauline bags in tpm.  This one is sea green/saffron yellow...
> View attachment 4346543
> 
> ... and this one is in litchi/grizzly.
> View attachment 4346544
> 
> This Madeleine strap is in peach powder.
> View attachment 4346545
> 
> This is a new men’s briefcase in ocean.
> View attachment 4346546
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the colors and artistry of design.  I think they’re beautiful!
> Photos courtesy of my SA Curtis, NYC boutique.


 
I’m looking for a work bag for my husband and this looks fantastic!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Hello.  I just wanted to share my recent purchases.  I stumbled into the world of Moynat and have been smitten with their bags.  The craftsmanship and superior quality of bags especially the Mini Vanity and Rejane captivated me.  And so when showed the following bags, I knew in my heart they belong to me.   The Mini Vanity with the studs set against the emerald green and amber interior were all winning factors for me.  Holds my lipstick, compact mirror, car key, a pack of tissue paper, cards and notes - just perfect for dinners.  The lizard Rejane in PM size with palladium hardware is structured, elegant and very light weight all at once.  In addition to the aforesaid items, it holds my sunglasses, handcream, lip balm and coin case, with some room to spare.   It comes with a clochette and a key and a shoulder strap, but I always carry it by its handle and have so far not attached the strap for use.   Love them!  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4476404


----------



## bagnut1

Momoe Mint said:


> Hello.  I just wanted to share my recent purchases.  I stumbled into the world of Moynat and have been smitten with their bags.  The craftsmanship and superior quality of bags especially the Mini Vanity and Rejane captivated me.  And so when showed the following bags, I knew in my heart they belong to me.   The Mini Vanity with the studs set against the emerald green and amber interior were all winning factors for me.  Holds my lipstick, compact mirror, car key, a pack of tissue paper, cards and notes - just perfect for dinners.  The lizard Rejane in PM size with palladium hardware is structured, elegant and very light weight all at once.  In addition to the aforesaid items, it holds my sunglasses, handcream, lip balm and coin case, with some room to spare.   It comes with a clochette and a key and a shoulder strap, but I always carry it by its handle and have so far not attached the strap for use.   Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476404
> View attachment 4476407


Gorgeous bags!  I love the Rejane PM too - great size for day-to-night use and i LOVE your lizard version!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mystar9898 said:


> Hi ladies! I got my first Moynat, a Gaby BB in fog, and I am in love! I did not plan this purchase at all and am supposed to be in ban island, since I have two other bags I just bought, waiting for me at home. However I held the bag, saw the superb quality myself, and just could not resist. The Gaby was always in my wish list and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get the single Gaby BB in fog they had at the store. I used it immediately for dinner! I also got a keychain/bag charm and am amazed at the leather design being hand-cut versus painted. So beautiful, and can’t wait to keep supporting this brand. PS - customer service at the Ngee Ann City, Singapore store was wonderful too ❤️


Super beautiful!!!! The Gaby is one of my fave Moynat designs!!


Momoe Mint said:


> Hello.  I just wanted to share my recent purchases.  I stumbled into the world of Moynat and have been smitten with their bags.  The craftsmanship and superior quality of bags especially the Mini Vanity and Rejane captivated me.  And so when showed the following bags, I knew in my heart they belong to me.   The Mini Vanity with the studs set against the emerald green and amber interior were all winning factors for me.  Holds my lipstick, compact mirror, car key, a pack of tissue paper, cards and notes - just perfect for dinners.  The lizard Rejane in PM size with palladium hardware is structured, elegant and very light weight all at once.  In addition to the aforesaid items, it holds my sunglasses, handcream, lip balm and coin case, with some room to spare.   It comes with a clochette and a key and a shoulder strap, but I always carry it by its handle and have so far not attached the strap for use.   Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476404
> View attachment 4476407


Stunning! IMHO lizard is one of the most beautiful leathers!


----------



## Momoe Mint

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous bags!  I love the Rejane PM too - great size for day-to-night use and i LOVE your lizard version!



Thank you!  Yes, you are so right about the Rejane    The lizard is so stunning in person, I had to tell myself to breathe when it slid out of the dustbag lol.


----------



## Momoe Mint

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Super beautiful!!!! The Gaby is one of my fave Moynat designs!!
> 
> Stunning! IMHO lizard is one of the most beautiful leathers!


Yes, I passed on the "Himalayan (? not sure if that's what it's called precisely but it's equivalent to the Hermes one)" one and went with this.  Also because I foresee myself carrying the lizard out, more wearable in my opinion.  Very glad


----------



## mystar9898

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Super beautiful!!!! The Gaby is one of my fave Moynat designs!!
> 
> Stunning! IMHO lizard is one of the most beautiful leathers!



Thank you so much, I love the Gaby, too and so happy it went home with me!


----------



## mystar9898

Momoe Mint said:


> Hello.  I just wanted to share my recent purchases.  I stumbled into the world of Moynat and have been smitten with their bags.  The craftsmanship and superior quality of bags especially the Mini Vanity and Rejane captivated me.  And so when showed the following bags, I knew in my heart they belong to me.   The Mini Vanity with the studs set against the emerald green and amber interior were all winning factors for me.  Holds my lipstick, compact mirror, car key, a pack of tissue paper, cards and notes - just perfect for dinners.  The lizard Rejane in PM size with palladium hardware is structured, elegant and very light weight all at once.  In addition to the aforesaid items, it holds my sunglasses, handcream, lip balm and coin case, with some room to spare.   It comes with a clochette and a key and a shoulder strap, but I always carry it by its handle and have so far not attached the strap for use.   Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476404
> View attachment 4476407



Wow, gorgeous bags!!! The lizard Rejane is so special and of course, the Mini Vanity!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sourisbrune

HeatherGrace said:


> I’m looking for a work bag for my husband and this looks fantastic!


Happy bag hunting!
If possible, please share a photo, if he ends up getting a Moynat.
There can never be enough eye candy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Momoe Mint said:


> Hello.  I just wanted to share my recent purchases.  I stumbled into the world of Moynat and have been smitten with their bags.  The craftsmanship and superior quality of bags especially the Mini Vanity and Rejane captivated me.  And so when showed the following bags, I knew in my heart they belong to me.   The Mini Vanity with the studs set against the emerald green and amber interior were all winning factors for me.  Holds my lipstick, compact mirror, car key, a pack of tissue paper, cards and notes - just perfect for dinners.  The lizard Rejane in PM size with palladium hardware is structured, elegant and very light weight all at once.  In addition to the aforesaid items, it holds my sunglasses, handcream, lip balm and coin case, with some room to spare.   It comes with a clochette and a key and a shoulder strap, but I always carry it by its handle and have so far not attached the strap for use.   Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476404
> View attachment 4476407


Stunning!  Both are stunning!
The lizard is gorgeous, and it’ll go with everything and every color.
The Mini Vanity is a piece of artwork. 
Congratulations!    And, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Momoe Mint

mystar9898 said:


> Hi ladies! I got my first Moynat, a Gaby BB in fog, and I am in love! I did not plan this purchase at all and am supposed to be in ban island, since I have two other bags I just bought, waiting for me at home. However I held the bag, saw the superb quality myself, and just could not resist. The Gaby was always in my wish list and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get the single Gaby BB in fog they had at the store. I used it immediately for dinner! I also got a keychain/bag charm and am amazed at the leather design being hand-cut versus painted. So beautiful, and can’t wait to keep supporting this brand. PS - customer service at the Ngee Ann City, Singapore store was wonderful too ❤️



Congratulations on your first Moynat   Esp in this lovely colour.  Oh, I must visit the Sg Moynat boutique the next time I return, most likely next year.  Have heard also that their service is impeccable.  I have been tempted to get one or two of their keychain too, but couldn't decide on which.  I agree so much with you on their leather designs.  I'm sure this won't be your last Moynat.  Their bags are the sort that I would start using almost immediately instead of collecting dust like my other bags in the wardrobe


----------



## Momoe Mint

Sourisbrune said:


> Stunning!  Both are stunning!
> The lizard is gorgeous, and it’ll go with everything and every color.
> The Mini Vanity is a piece of artwork.
> Congratulations!    And, thank you for sharing!



Thank you   It's great to have a dedicated Moynat page on this forum to share our love, and latest finds, for their leather goods.  Thank you for also all the eye candy that you have so kindly provided, so that at least we know what's in store when we are not in store )


----------



## Rocat

My wonderful husband surprised me with this for my birthday! The NYC store helped him select it. It is the largest size Rejane in Litchi.  I love the color! It is the perfect shade of pinky red.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Rocat, wonderful husband . I love the vivid color with twilly and charm. Congratulations!


----------



## Rocat

Styleanyone said:


> @Rocat, wonderful husband . I love the vivid color with twilly and charm. Congratulations!


Thank you! He made it a very special birthday for me.  Moynat is amazing. I love their bags every bit as much as my H bags. Truly exceptional craftsmanship and fantastic customer service.


----------



## Momoe Mint

Rocat said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with this for my birthday! The NYC store helped him select it. It is the largest size Rejane in Litchi.  I love the color! It is the perfect shade of pinky red.
> 
> View attachment 4478638


Wow, a very rich gorgeous colour!  Congrats and happy blessed birthday to you


----------



## Rocat

Momoe Mint said:


> Wow, a very rich gorgeous colour!  Congrats and happy blessed birthday to you


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with this for my birthday! The NYC store helped him select it. It is the largest size Rejane in Litchi.  I love the color! It is the perfect shade of pinky red.
> 
> View attachment 4478638


Congrats on your gorgeous Rejane!  And, I love the contrast of the H charm.


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Rejane!  And, I love the contrast of the H charm.


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4461965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture of the new June bags with Gabrielle for size comparison.


Just got an email announcement about this bag - they have changed the name to Josephine (which IMO is better).  Still not sure I love the two-tone aspect but will definitely have a look-see.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Just got an email announcement about this bag - they have changed the name to Josephine (which IMO is better).  Still not sure I love the two-tone aspect but will definitely have a look-see.



I agree, Josephine is a more flattering name. I visited the boutique yesterday and only was able to see the larger size since they sold the smaller and I really like it! The leather is beautiful! Customization is an option so I’ll do that if there’s isn’t a color combo to my liking. According to the manager, it takes about a month for approval of the order and 8-9 months to receive the bag.


----------



## mystar9898

Momoe Mint said:


> Congratulations on your first Moynat   Esp in this lovely colour.  Oh, I must visit the Sg Moynat boutique the next time I return, most likely next year.  Have heard also that their service is impeccable.  I have been tempted to get one or two of their keychain too, but couldn't decide on which.  I agree so much with you on their leather designs.  I'm sure this won't be your last Moynat.  Their bags are the sort that I would start using almost immediately instead of collecting dust like my other bags in the wardrobe



Thank you so so much! Yes, the staff at Moynat Ngee Ann/Takashimaya was so sweet, not pushy, and so helpful. I have not been to the Marina Bay Sands branch but will try to drop by next time I am there! I’m from Manila so HK and SG are mostly my options for my Moynat fix and I cannot wait for my next one 

The keychains are all adorable! I may try to get another for my next bag, and hopefully this time with a leather strap versus the ring, but there wasn’t any design that spoke to me with a leather strap — so went with the cat and ring charm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hi all. i have started to see a few Moynat bags on resale and wanted to know if they stand behind their products as Hermes/LV does, if you need help or repair? There is absolutely no way for me to view the bags in person at boutique and I'm hesitant to purchase new (or even used). Are their policies favorable?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Just got an email announcement about this bag - they have changed the name to Josephine (which IMO is better).  Still not sure I love the two-tone aspect but will definitely have a look-see.


Yes, Josephine is a much better name.  Before June, it was originally called The Polka Bag, before it came out.
We’ve just witnessed the evolution of a bag name (for the better).


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, Josephine is a much better name.  Before June, it was originally called The Polka Bag, before it came out.
> We’ve just witnessed the evolution of a bag name (for the better).


Yes!  
Any info/idea why the weird name changes?  Doesn't seem at all like a "Moynat thing" IYKWIM.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Yes!
> Any info/idea why the weird name changes?  Doesn't seem at all like a "Moynat thing" IYKWIM.


I don’t know their motivation.  Perhaps they were attempting a trendy name, but realized the classic style names work better.
I guess this is one of life’s secrets.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Before his return visit to the SCP store, Curtis sent us some eye candy from NYC!
We’ll begin with the Rejane Saddle.  


The next two bags are the Loulou Evening bag.  They are a first for the NYC boutique.




This little Loulou is in a new Moynat color.  I’ll find out the color soon, and let you know.  Cute!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Before his return visit to the SCP store, Curtis sent us some eye candy from NYC!
> We’ll begin with the Rejane Saddle.
> View attachment 4486839
> 
> The next two bags are the Loulou Evening bag.  They are a first for the NYC boutique.
> View attachment 4486840
> 
> View attachment 4486841
> 
> This little Loulou is in a new Moynat color.  I’ll find out the color soon, and let you know.  Cute!
> View attachment 4486842


The little loulou looks olive!! if it is, I hope olive shows up on other bags. That’s the one color I’ve been waiting for !
Thanks to you and Curtis for the eye candy


----------



## Encore Hermes

Beautiful bags! Is the one below the rejane saddle satin finish leather?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Encore Hermes said:


> Beautiful bags! Is the one below the rejane saddle satin finish leather?


The Loulou Evening you asked about is in box leather.  Both Loulou Evening bags has a contrast interior in the color peacock.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> The little loulou looks olive!! if it is, I hope olive shows up on other bags. That’s the one color I’ve been waiting for !
> Thanks to you and Curtis for the eye candy


That beautiful olive green is called Kaki.  Moynat is only going to have the Loulou in that color.  I think the box Rejane and maybe the box Gabrielle, would be stunning in that neutral tone.  I’m thinking- big mistake and I hope they change their mind.  Curtis just texted me- the Kaki is going to be a limited color.


----------



## Sourisbrune

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hi all. i have started to see a few Moynat bags on resale and wanted to know if they stand behind their products as Hermes/LV does, if you need help or repair? There is absolutely no way for me to view the bags in person at boutique and I'm hesitant to purchase new (or even used). Are their policies favorable?


Moynat’s repair and spa/replace/maintenance policy is only for bags bought in their boutiques.  If a bag is purchased through a reseller, Moynat does not honor that purchase with any warranty.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just for prices sake, the Loulou Evening in box comes in at $4550USD, the Loulou in box is $5100USD, and the Rejane Saddle is $5700USD.
I’m down to two bags a year at some of today’s luxury handbag prices.  Moynat is it for me!
I just need to win the lottery, so I can buy, buy, buy!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> The little loulou looks olive!! if it is, I hope olive shows up on other bags. That’s the one color I’ve been waiting for !
> Thanks to you and Curtis for the eye candy


Curtis texted me a closer look at this color in natural light.  It’s a beautiful neutral.  Definitely an olive.  My goodness, their craftsmanship is incredible!!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis texted me a closer look at this color in natural light.  It’s a beautiful neutral.  Definitely an olive.  My goodness, their craftsmanship is incredible!!!!
> View attachment 4487035
> View attachment 4487036


Love it!! I wish I could special order a small Josephine in olive!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Love it!! I wish I could special order a small Josephine in olive!



I like the thought of that look.  

Could Moynat be keeping the color Kaki only in the box leather, because the pigmentation is more saturated and it has a sheen?  I wonder if the pebbled calfskin takes the color as well.  

I can ask about special orders, if you’d like.

I wish the Josephine came in solid colors.  Maybe one day.  It just seems like the perfect, relaxed kinda bag.  

I’m 5’10” tall, and I have to wear my bags crossbody because of a medical condition.  I’m glad Moynat can be worn crossbody on my frame.  LV bags are too short for crossbody, and Chanel is a hit and miss.  Hermès has the Evelyne strap (I can purchase as an accessory), but its very casual.  Moynat works for me.

I am thrilled the Limousine bb, comes with a crossbody strap (my idea three years ago- haha!  My request went all the way up to the designers).  I can’t wait to see it in person- I hope it’s like a slightly oversized camera bag.

I’m sorry, I’ve digressed.  Let’s cross our fingers (1) you can get a Josephine in Kaki, and (2) the Josephine will someday come in solid colors.

Let me know if you want me to ask Curtis.  He’ll be at SCP on Monday.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I like the thought of that look.
> 
> Could Moynat be keeping the color Kaki only in the box leather, because the pigmentation is more saturated and it has a sheen?  I wonder if the pebbled calfskin takes the color as well.
> 
> I can ask about special orders, if you’d like.
> 
> I wish the Josephine came in solid colors.  Maybe one day.  It just seems like the perfect, relaxed kinda bag.
> 
> I’m 5’10” tall, and I have to wear my bags crossbody because of a medical condition.  I’m glad Moynat can be worn crossbody on my frame.  LV bags are too short for crossbody, and Chanel is a hit and miss.  Hermès has the Evelyne strap (I can purchase as an accessory), but its very casual.  Moynat works for me.
> 
> I am thrilled the Limousine bb, comes with a crossbody strap (my idea three years ago- haha!  My request went all the way up to the designers).  I can’t wait to see it in person- I hope it’s like a slightly oversized camera bag.
> 
> I’m sorry, I’ve digressed.  Let’s cross our fingers (1) you can get a Josephine in Kaki, and (2) the Josephine will someday come in solid colors.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to ask Curtis.  He’ll be at SCP on Monday.


Don’t mind the digression at all, I completely agree with all you said.  Being able to crossbody a bag has become important to me also, not just for hands free situations but also for security.

I don’t have a plan to go to SCP anytime soon so yes, please ask Curtis if Kaki will be a special order option. I was thinking of Ocean (I believe that’s the dark navy) as one of the bicolors for a small Josephine but if Kaki is an option I’d love that!


----------



## TeeCee77

Love my mini Gaby in fog ❤️


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Don’t mind the digression at all, I completely agree with all you said.  Being able to crossbody a bag has become important to me also, not just for hands free situations but also for security.
> 
> I don’t have a plan to go to SCP anytime soon so yes, please ask Curtis if Kaki will be a special order option. I was thinking of Ocean (I believe that’s the dark navy) as one of the bicolors for a small Josephine but if Kaki is an option I’d love that!


I’ll let you know.  Manhattan has a power outage tonight and he leaves tomorrow for SoCal, so I’ll contact him the beginning of the week.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Love my mini Gaby in fog ❤️


Okay, I am in love with your bag. 
I want the fog, black, terra cotta and any other color I can get my hands on.  Since Fog is seasonal, that comes first.
Congrats on your beautiful bag.  I love the twilly- the colors are perfect!!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, I am in love with your bag.
> I want the fog, black, terra cotta and any other color I can get my hands on.  Since Fog is seasonal, that comes first.
> Congrats on your beautiful bag.  I love the twilly- the colors are perfect!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Got Ms Gabrielle our today. Such a good workhorse ❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat’s repair and spa/replace/maintenance policy is only for bags bought in their boutiques.  If a bag is purchased through a reseller, Moynat does not honor that purchase with any warranty.


Thank you for the info. I contacted them directly to inquire and they did write back, asking for more info. about the bag in question and what repair was needed. It wasn't a yes or no, so maybe?!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Got Ms Gabrielle our today. Such a good workhorse ❤️


You have a beautiful bag!   The quality of workmanship shows.  
Enjoy!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> You have a beautiful bag!   The quality of workmanship shows.
> Enjoy!


Thank you! I constantly find myself in awe of the quality. Moynat is the only brand that I have found so far that truly gives H a run for my money


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Don’t mind the digression at all, I completely agree with all you said.  Being able to crossbody a bag has become important to me also, not just for hands free situations but also for security.
> 
> I don’t have a plan to go to SCP anytime soon so yes, please ask Curtis if Kaki will be a special order option. I was thinking of Ocean (I believe that’s the dark navy) as one of the bicolors for a small Josephine but if Kaki is an option I’d love that!


I’m sending you a conversation.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone have a Gaby MM? Really interested in adding one as an every day bag when my Gabrielle is too formal. Would love some action shots if anyone had any.


----------



## Jul_L

Hi everyone! I'm new here! All your moynat bags are soo pretty! I will be visiting UK this Sept. Initially I wanted to get gabrielle gaby but after reading through this forum I'm attracted to gaby too Wondering if anyone can share their price in UK


----------



## Rocat

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone have a Gaby MM? Really interested in adding one as an every day bag when my Gabrielle is too formal. Would love some action shots if anyone had any.



I have a Gaby MM and really love it. I think it is a great relaxed everyday bag. It is similar in size and interior capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne, but is easier to quickly get in and out of on the go due to the fantastic closure on the Gaby.


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone have a Gaby MM? Really interested in adding one as an every day bag when my Gabrielle is too formal. Would love some action shots if anyone had any.


It’s a great day bag and doesn’t seem too casual for a weeknight evening out as long as destination is not too formal.

I really love the MM and it holds a lot including an 11” iPad. Will grab a couple of snaps and post  in a bit.


----------



## TeeCee77

Rocat said:


> I have a Gaby MM and really love it. I think it is a great relaxed everyday bag. It is similar in size and interior capacity to a Kelly 32 retourne, but is easier to quickly get in and out of on the go due to the fantastic closure on the Gaby.


Thanks! What color do you have? Do you find the lock easy to close on the go? My Gabrielle is easy but it’s also structured.


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> It’s a great day bag and doesn’t seem too casual for a weeknight evening out as long as destination is not too formal.
> 
> I really love the MM and it holds a lot including an 11” iPad. Will grab a couple of snaps and post  in a bit.


Awesome thank you! What color do you have? I am considering taupe.


----------



## Rocat

TeeCee77 said:


> Thanks! What color do you have? Do you find the lock easy to close on the go? My Gabrielle is easy but it’s also structured.



My first Gaby MM is lavender and I posted a photo of it earlier on in this thread if you want to take a look. I love it so much that I am getting a 2nd bag in fog, which should be arriving soon. The lock is very easy to close on the go and the snap feature on the sides is also really nice because it allows you to expand the bag a bit when needed. It is a really versatile bag and the craftsmanship is superb.  I think it could make a great companion to your Gabrielle for less formal occasions and times when you need a little more carrying capacity.


----------



## TeeCee77

Rocat said:


> My first Gaby MM is lavender and I posted a photo of it earlier on in this thread if you want to take a look. I love it so much that I am getting a 2nd bag in fog, which should be arriving soon. The lock is very easy to close on the go and the snap feature on the sides is also really nice because it allows you to expand the bag a bit when needed. It is a really versatile bag and the craftsmanship is superb.  I think it could make a great companion to your Gabrielle for less formal occasions and times when you need a little more carrying capacity.


Oh great thanks!! I also have the mini Gaby in fog and it is so fun and easy! I almost want a big Gaby in fog too haha! The mini is definitely easy to close so glad to hear the MM is also. I think taupe will be a nice color.


----------



## Rocat

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh great thanks!! I also have the mini Gaby in fog and it is so fun and easy! I almost want a big Gaby in fog too haha! The mini is definitely easy to close so glad to hear the MM is also. I think taupe will be a nice color.



Totally agree! The taupe will be a great neutral color that will pair well with virtually anything.  I have become such a huge fan of Moynat. The quality is amazing and the customer service is wonderful. As a long term H customer, it is really refreshing to not have to play games to get the bag that I want.


----------



## TeeCee77

This hottie is headed my way ❤️


----------



## Rocat

TeeCee77 said:


> This hottie is headed my way ❤️


Stunning!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jul_L said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here! All your moynat bags are soo pretty! I will be visiting UK this Sept. Initially I wanted to get gabrielle gaby but after reading through this forum I'm attracted to gaby too Wondering if anyone can share their price in UK


Perhaps Moynat in your home country can help w/ pricing info.  I’d give them a call.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> This hottie is headed my way ❤️


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome thank you! What color do you have? I am considering taupe.


Black, taupe is awesome too!


----------



## mystar9898

TeeCee77 said:


> This hottie is headed my way ❤️



So gorgeous, thanks for sharing  I LOVE Gaby!


----------



## Tarochan

Sharing the new Josephine petit bag in mandarin. It's the bigger than the Rejane Duet, but much lighter and holding a lot more inside. The lock is so beautiful to look at and fun to use.  Excellent craftsmanship as always.


----------



## bagnut1

Lovely!  I don't think anyone has posted pics of the inside (I hear there are multiple pockets?) - any snaps appreciated!

Fantastic pair of sisters you have there.....


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tarochan said:


> Sharing the new Josephine petit bag in mandarin. It's the bigger than the Rejane Duet, but much lighter and holding a lot more inside. The lock is so beautiful to look at and fun to use.  Excellent craftsmanship as always.


I love the color; it’s a happy color.  My combo choice= bb+Josephine+orange.
All I can say is: .  Lovin’ both!
P.S.:  The contrast Rejane is amazing.  The orange!  Oh yeah!


----------



## Tarochan

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  I don't think anyone has posted pics of the inside (I hear there are multiple pockets?) - any snaps appreciated!
> 
> Fantastic pair of sisters you have there.....


Hi, Here is the inside of the bag. It's quite spacious. I also shared what I put in the bags, including an iPhoneX, and there is still space left but I don't want my bag to be too stuffy. Hope it helps!


----------



## bagnut1

Tarochan said:


> Hi, Here is the inside of the bag. It's quite spacious. I also shared what I put in the bags, including an iPhoneX, and there is still space left but I don't want my bag to be too stuffy. Hope it helps!


Nice!  Thanks for sharing. Definitely looks like even the smaller size holds a lot.


----------



## bagnut1

Haven't had Gaby MM out recently but thought I would share this weekend's PM companion with new LV scarf - way too hot to wear it yet but once fall hits Miss G. is ready!


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know the full range of colors available for the Gaby MM? Just curious as it seems different stores have different stock


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know the full range of colors available for the Gaby MM? Just curious as it seems different stores have different stock


It’s kind of like Hermès- the permanent colors are taupe and black, but I’ve seen orange, a gorgeous medium blue, fog gray, light blue (I think), red and gold.  It’s whatever the seasonal color is and whatever they want to put out at that moment. I think MM has a slightly different palette than BB.  I’m waiting for a burgundy or a charcoal gray to come out someday.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Haven't had Gaby MM out recently but thought I would share this weekend's PM companion with new LV scarf - way too hot to wear it yet but once fall hits Miss G. is ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501427


Is this orange!?!?!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I think this is one of my all time favorite Gaby mm colors.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Is this orange!?!?!


I think they call it Coral, and it's a bit chameleon.  In certain light looks very bright orange, more subtle in others.

Love it, wasn't sure I would find wardrobe pairings for it but I throw it on with everything.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4501503
> 
> I think this is one of my all time favorite Gaby mm colors.


Is that peacock?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I think they call it Coral, and it's a bit chameleon.  In certain light looks very bright orange, more subtle in others.
> 
> Love it, wasn't sure I would find wardrobe pairings for it but I throw it on with everything.


It’s a beautiful color.  I reeeeeealllllly like orange bags- from red-orange (terra cotta) to pumpkin (sienna).  For some reason, orange handbags put a smile on my face.  I just have to say, excellent choice!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Is that peacock?


I think it’s Ocean.
It was in the NYC boutique earlier this year.


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome thank you! What color do you have? I am considering taupe.


Here's a snap of my black MM.  I haven't had her out much lately because it's been hot and black feels heavy.  Then I ran across an ice cream cone to cool things down!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s a beautiful color.  I reeeeeealllllly like orange bags- from red-orange (terra cotta) to pumpkin (sienna).  For some reason, orange handbags put a smile on my face.  I just have to say, excellent choice!


Thank you - I am a recent orange convert and am never going back!


----------



## TeeCee77

bagnut1 said:


> Here's a snap of my black MM.  I haven't had her out much lately because it's been hot and black feels heavy.  Then I ran across an ice cream cone to cool things down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502929


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## moynatfans

I am considering to get a Moynat Holdall clutch (folio). Any thoughts on whether this is a good piece to use for work matter? I am hoping to have a piece that can be used in both formal and casual settings. My concern is that: the folio does not have a strap, any idea on whether this can be an issue? Any comments or thoughts are highly appreciated.


----------



## moynatfans

moynatfans said:


> I am considering to get a Moynat Holdall clutch (folio). Any thoughts on whether this is a good piece to use for work matter? I am hoping to have a piece that can be used in both formal and casual settings. My concern is that: the folio does not have a strap, any idea on whether this can be an issue? Any comments or thoughts are highly appreciated.



Following up on this, does the Fog color get dirty easily? How about the Zinc color?


----------



## Purseperson420

Hello Everyone!
First time posting here but I am obsessing over the Gabrielle/gabby from Moynat. I do not live anywhere near a store but was going to visit the SCP. Unfortunately, change of plans and won't be going now  and am disappointed I won't be getting my first Moynat! Do you think there is any chance I could call or email them to purchase without a history or no? Thank you for your input!


----------



## PurseMojo

Purseperson420 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> First time posting here but I am obsessing over the Gabrielle/gabby from Moynat. I do not live anywhere near a store but was going to visit the SCP. Unfortunately, change of plans and won't be going now  and am disappointed I won't be getting my first Moynat! Do you think there is any chance I could call or email them to purchase without a history or no? Thank you for your input!



My experience has been to order over the phone.  Both of my purchases have been done this way.  Just call or email and they are happy to send photos and they always follow up.    I just purchased an mm Gabby this way.  My first purchase was the Rejane.  Good luck...you will not be sorry.  The leather and craftsmanship are sublime.


----------



## moynatfans

PurseMojo said:


> My experience has been to order over the phone.  Both of my purchases have been done this way.  Just call or email and they are happy to send photos and they always follow up.    I just purchased an mm Gabby this way.  My first purchase was the Rejane.  Good luck...you will not be sorry.  The leather and craftsmanship are sublime.




I agree that you will not be disappointed with the bag quality. I got five items (three bags, one clutch and a belt) from Moynat, and I am very impressed with the quality of all the pieces. Very well made, superb materials used, beautifully design, timeless, and great color designs.


----------



## Purseperson420

PurseMojo said:


> My experience has been to order over the phone.  Both of my purchases have been done this way.  Just call or email and they are happy to send photos and they always follow up.    I just purchased an mm Gabby this way.  My first purchase was the Rejane.  Good luck...you will not be sorry.  The leather and craftsmanship are sublime.



That is so wonderful to hear!! Thank you very much and enjoy your beautiful bags! 



moynatfans said:


> I agree that you will not be disappointed with the bag quality. I got five items (three bags, one clutch and a belt) from Moynat, and I am very impressed with the quality of all the pieces. Very well made, superb materials used, beautifully design, timeless, and great color designs.



Lovelyto hear! I am so excited to explore this brand and appreciate it's craftsmanship!


----------



## poohbag

Just discovered the oh totes and love the latest iteration with the stripes. Does anyone know the price of the Oh totes in the US? Do they come in medium and large and how do they compare in size to say the NF or St. Louis or Artois? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

moynatfans said:


> I am considering to get a Moynat Holdall clutch (folio). Any thoughts on whether this is a good piece to use for work matter? I am hoping to have a piece that can be used in both formal and casual settings. My concern is that: the folio does not have a strap, any idea on whether this can be an issue? Any comments or thoughts are highly appreciated.


I do not know anything about the folio, but I am positive, if you don’t hear from a tPF’er who has one, a boutique SA can answer all your questions.  I find Moynat sales associates honest, and they work in your best interest.  They love repeat clients.  Just let them know your concerns and needs.
Best of luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

poohbag said:


> Just discovered the oh totes and love the latest iteration with the stripes. Does anyone know the price of the Oh totes in the US? Do they come in medium and large and how do they compare in size to say the NF or St. Louis or Artois? Thanks so much!!


I have an Oh! Tote.  I’ve used it everyday for the past two months and it still looks brand new.  I have the medium.  It’s comparable to an MM Neverfull.  I was concerned about not having a clasp or magnet for closure and having no pocket, but it’s been no problem.  Unlike the Neverfull, The Oh! Tote stands without flopping over.  It’s very sturdy.  I bought an Hermès insert, for organizing.  I love it- it has matching cream color canvas and still allows space for my papers and iPad Pro 10.5”.  The medium is $1350, (or $1390?), and the large (gm) is $1500-ish.  I was told the large is very large.  There is also a vertical version of the Oh!, too.
****The photo above is of the tote standing on its own, empty.


----------



## poohbag

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4507742
> View attachment 4507745
> View attachment 4507721
> 
> I have an Oh! Tote.  I’ve used it everyday for the past two months and it still looks brand new.  I have the medium.  It’s comparable to an MM Neverfull.  I was concerned about not having a clasp or magnet for closure and having no pocket, but it’s been no problem.  Unlike the Neverfull, The Oh! Tote stands without flopping over.  It’s very sturdy.  I bought an Hermès insert, for organizing.  I love it- it has matching cream color canvas and still allows space for my papers and iPad Pro 10.5”.  The medium is $1350, (or $1390?), and the large (gm) is $1500-ish.  I was told the large is very large.  There is also a vertical version of the Oh!, too.
> ****The photo above is of the tote standing on its own, empty.



Thanks for the info! Your tote is so gorgeous! I’ll try to drop by the boutique the next time I head into NYC to check it out. 24s.com has a large burgundy right now which is too big for me. A PM size would be perfect but MM is fine too.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## moynatfans

Sourisbrune said:


> I do not know anything about the folio, but I am positive, if you don’t hear from a tPF’er who has one, a boutique SA can answer all your questions.  I find Moynat sales associates honest, and they work in your best interest.  They love repeat clients.  Just let them know your concerns and needs.
> Best of luck!



Thank you. It appears that the folio is very uniquely designed. I have been very impressed with my other pieces from Moynat thus I expect the same as well for the folio.


----------



## DoggieBags

Thank you sourisbrune for this picture u posted awhile back. I was in my local moynat recently and I asked about the barenia saddle bag. They had one and I got My first Moynat bag!


----------



## m_ichele

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you sourisbrune for this picture u posted awhile back. I was in my local moynat recently and I asked about the barenia saddle bag. They had one and I got My first Moynat bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510372


Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on your first Moynat!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you sourisbrune for this picture u posted awhile back. I was in my local moynat recently and I asked about the barenia saddle bag. They had one and I got My first Moynat bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510372


Love this!!!!  Is it heavy?


----------



## DoggieBags

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Love this!!!!  Is it heavy?


I need to replace batteries in my scale so can’t weigh it right now. But it feels about as heavy as my GP 36 in Vache Country. A lot of the weight is in the strap of this moynat saddle bag. I’ve included a comparison shot between an Evie 29 canvas strap and the strap for this saddle bag. You can see how much bigger the metal hardware is on the moynat strap. So i think there would be a noticeable difference in weight if u switched to a lighter strap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’ve also included a side shot comparison between this saddle bag, a Roulis 23 and a Constance 24. Btw the strap is adjustable. There are 5 holes. I’m pretty short at a little over 5 ft tall and on the second to last hole from the end, the bag sits comfortably crossbody on me.


----------



## m_ichele

Pic from my SA, new bb Josephine


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

DoggieBags said:


> I need to replace batteries in my scale so can’t weigh it right now. But it feels about as heavy as my GP 36 in Vache Country. A lot of the weight is in the strap of this moynat saddle bag. I’ve included a comparison shot between an Evie 29 canvas strap and the strap for this saddle bag. You can see how much bigger the metal hardware is on the moynat strap. So i think there would be a noticeable difference in weight if u switched to a lighter strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511439
> View attachment 4511438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve also included a side shot comparison between this saddle bag, a Roulis 23 and a Constance 24. Btw the strap is adjustable. There are 5 holes. I’m pretty short at a little over 5 ft tall and on the second to last hole from the end, the bag sits comfortably crossbody on me.


Thank you!  The strap is so substantial looking....very nice.  One day I will hopefully get a chance to give this style a try.  
Thanks for including your stunning matte roulis the picture.   I could look at it all day!!,!


----------



## DoggieBags

m_ichele said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on your first Moynat!!


Thank you!


ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you!  The strap is so substantial looking....very nice.  One day I will hopefully get a chance to give this style a try.
> Thanks for including your stunning matte roulis the picture.   I could look at it all day!!,!


You’re welcome! I hope you get to try this style soon. I’d love to hear your opinion after you try it. It kinda reminds me of hermes’ jypsiere in shape but the locking mechanism on this seems easier to get open. I don’t have a jypsiere so I can’t do a side by side comparison.  I experimented in the store with wearing this saddle bag crossbody and opening and closing it while I was walking around and I had no trouble getting in and out of the bag. Now I just need to find out if I find the strap too heavy after wearing the bag for a few hours. I’ve never had any shoulder or neck pain after carrying my Evie PM but this saddle bag is heavier so no way to be sure until I use it for awhile.


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you sourisbrune for this picture u posted awhile back. I was in my local moynat recently and I asked about the barenia saddle bag. They had one and I got My first Moynat bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510372


Congratulations!   I saw the bag in person about a year ago.  It’s beautiful, the workmanship is incredible, and the leather is like velvet!  
Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4511551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from my SA, new bb Josephine


I like the color combo.  That blue is pretty.


----------



## Sourisbrune

poohbag said:


> Thanks for the info! Your tote is so gorgeous! I’ll try to drop by the boutique the next time I head into NYC to check it out. 24s.com has a large burgundy right now which is too big for me. A PM size would be perfect but MM is fine too.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


By the way, the bottom is structured, so there is no sag.  I have no structure worries.


----------



## Rocat

Has anyone ordered a custom Moynat handbag? If so, I would appreciate your feedback on the process especially how long it took to receive your bag after the order was placed and whether you were happy with the final product. Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Has anyone ordered a custom Moynat handbag? If so, I would appreciate your feedback on the process especially how long it took to receive your bag after the order was placed and whether you were happy with the final product. Thanks!


Approximately four years ago I considered having a bag made.  Paris had to okay my order.
At that time, I was told the quality would be the same as the rest of their bags- excellent.  The time frame would be four months and the price was approximately 10-15% more.  I was to pay upon ordering it and no refund would be given.  Of course if there was a defect involved, they would repair or replace the bag.
Well, four years later, they took my bag idea and used it on the bag I wanted to special order.
Their policy could have changed by now.  I hope someone can let you know.


----------



## moynatfans

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4511551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from my SA, new bb Josephine


Beautiful bag. What is the price for the Josephine? Thank you.


----------



## m_ichele

moynatfans said:


> Beautiful bag. What is the price for the Josephine? Thank you.


$3260


----------



## Sourisbrune

Eye candy, anyone?  My dream combo- I’ve been waiting years for this combination of leather colors in a Quattro.  Of course it becomes available right after I paid for my daughter’s extra curricular classes. 


This is a limited edition studded Gabrielle in bb.  Gorgeous. 


These small leather goods have canvas zipped compartments and satin calf pockets.


The Fleur bags.


Limousine- I really like the blue/orange (tangerine). 


A big thank you to Curtis!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rejane and Gabrielle bags- Hand painted ceramic (the cracked style of leather and painting that gives the bags an alligator effect).


----------



## Rocat

These are gorgeous! Any idea of pricing?


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> Rejane and Gabrielle bags- Hand painted ceramic (the cracked style of leather and painting that gives the bags an alligator effect).
> View attachment 4523196
> View attachment 4523197
> View attachment 4523198
> View attachment 4523199
> View attachment 4523200


 These are gorgeous! Any idea of pricing?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> These are gorgeous! Any idea of pricing?


I’ll ask.  Get back to the forum w/ an answer soon.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> These are gorgeous! Any idea of pricing?


Okay, here are the (gulp) prices-   I definitely need to win a lottery.  If anybody gets one, it’s a must share on the forum!!!!
In order of appearance ...
(1) PM size, $39,500USD
(2j PM size, $31,500USD
(3) BB size, $24,500USD
(4) BB size, $23,500USD
(5) BB size, $24,500USD


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, here are the (gulp) prices-   I definitely need to win a lottery.  If anybody gets one, it’s a must share on the forum!!!!
> In order of appearance ...
> (1) PM size, $39,500USD
> (2j PM size, $31,500USD
> (3) BB size, $24,500USD
> (4) BB size, $23,500USD
> (5) BB size, $24,500USD


Thank you! They are stunning, but agree with the need for a lottery win to buy one.


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, here are the (gulp) prices-   I definitely need to win a lottery.  If anybody gets one, it’s a must share on the forum!!!!
> In order of appearance ...
> (1) PM size, $39,500USD
> (2j PM size, $31,500USD
> (3) BB size, $24,500USD
> (4) BB size, $23,500USD
> (5) BB size, $24,500USD


Gorgeous bags but because they are hand painted I wonder if any of these bags could be sent for reconditioning if they got scratched or got marks or color transference.


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> Gorgeous bags but because they are hand painted I wonder if any of these bags could be sent for reconditioning if they got scratched or got marks or color transference.


Oh, at those prices, they probably send any bag in need of work to a museum restoration specialist.  They would probably hire the person who works on the Mona Lisa.  I’m sure they’ll accommodate any issue with a bag in that price range.   Ahhhhhhh!  To be that special customer.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Oh my - now I understand the love for Moynat. My Moynat curiosity waxed and waned, but with a little prodding from my best friend, we finally visited the Madison boutique. Wow. What took me so long! I was able to fill my senses (can you tell I love bags!) with bags strongly considered on my shortlist to purchase. My best friend ended up getting the petite Danse in black leather with Barenia strap and handle. I’m thinking about the Danse as well, or maybe either the smaller Josephine or adorable mini Limousine. The staff is certainly on par with H but the atmosphere is more relaxed and almost pristine! And yes, the wonderful Curtis is a fount of information.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Without this thread I wouldn’t have known much about the house beyond what scant information exists online. So I want to contribute /give back what I can: some photos of today’s visit.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> Without this thread I wouldn’t have known much about the house beyond what scant information exists online. So I want to contribute /give back what I can: some photos of today’s visit.
> View attachment 4525074
> View attachment 4525075
> View attachment 4525076
> View attachment 4525077


I love the photos— the variety of styles you captured and the colors are beautiful.
Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> I love the photos— the variety of styles you captured and the colors are beautiful.
> Thank you!


Dear Sourisbrune - you’ve been a wonderful source and ambassador for Moynat here so thank you, too! I have my friend’s gorgeous Danse in my apartment as I’m keeping watch over the bag as she prepares for a move this week. With her permission already given, I’m going to photograph her Danse and try to highlight the craftsmanship involved and material used.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> Dear Sourisbrune - you’ve been a wonderful source and ambassador for Moynat here so thank you, too! I have my friend’s gorgeous Danse in my apartment as I’m keeping watch over the bag as she prepares for a move this week. With her permission already given, I’m going to photograph her Danse and try to highlight the craftsmanship involved and material used.


Thank you so much for your kind words.  I fell in love with the brand approximately five years ago.  And yes, I mean ‘in love.’  I was looking for an alternative to Hermès and stumbled upon this privately owned company.  The California boutique is the only one tied to Dior, for state business purposes.
The workmanship, colors, leather quality, customization possibilities and service are excellent.  The prices are better than Hermès.
I hope Arnault keeps it family owned, not part of the LVMH group, and I hope it stays somewhat under the radar.
I hope your friend enjoys her Danse, and you find your dream bag, too.
If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask— Curtis is used to my texts.


----------



## Styleanyone

Wonderful surprise! I picked up this beauty yesterday - Moynat So Black, and it made with black Barenia leather- very rare.  All hardwares are black. I was told it was made for their 170th anniversary. I recalled that I got a bag from LV for its 160th birthday back in 2014. Very special Réjane 23cm.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Styleanyone said:


> Wonderful surprise! I picked up this beauty yesterday - Moynat So Black, and it made with black Barenia leather- very rare.  All hardwares are black. I was told it was made for their 170th anniversary. I recalled that I got a bag from LV for its 160th birthday back in 2014. Very special Réjane 23cm.
> View attachment 4527802
> View attachment 4527803
> View attachment 4527804


It’s beautiful  congratulations!


----------



## Playa Blanca

My mum got her first Moynat and is so in love! The craftsmanship is impeccable- almost feels like a vault.



And here’s the Enveloppe Pouch I got a while ago. It holds a lot and I really think its design and color makes this stand out from the mini wallet crowd. (Shame the picture doesn’t do a favor for the beautiful color)


----------



## Simbacat

My first Moynat!! Got this baby 2 days ago. Look at the colour combo!!


----------



## Rocat

Simbacat said:


> My first Moynat!! Got this baby 2 days ago. Look at the colour combo!!


Congratulations! It is beautiful and very unique. I love it!


----------



## Bagaholic222

First time posting here and new to Moynat!  I have been eyeing the Gaby as a potential substitute for a more low-key Bolide, and I understand that they just recently released a pm size.  As I'm in Canada, I haven't been able to see them in real life.  Would the Gaby owners be able to share some info - weight, ease of opening/closing, size comparison to Boilde 27 or 31?  I am looking for a casual bag for work that is not too heavy and beautiful to look at   And would you recommend any other Moynat styles for work?  Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

What would a Monday be like without some eye candy from Curtis?  I wouldn’t want to know.  
Let’s begin with . . .


A beautiful Gabrielle (above)


A Gaby PM (new size)- It’s measurements are 26 cm X 19 cm X 11 cm (length, height, width). Silver hardware version- $4100USD


Another pretty Gabrielle- This time it’s a bi-color.


Two Limousine bb bags, and . . . 


Scarves (I asked- they’re $350USD)




 Enjoy, and Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> First time posting here and new to Moynat!  I have been eyeing the Gaby as a potential substitute for a more low-key Bolide, and I understand that they just recently released a pm size.  As I'm in Canada, I haven't been able to see them in real life.  Would the Gaby owners be able to share some info - weight, ease of opening/closing, size comparison to Boilde 27 or 31?  I am looking for a casual bag for work that is not too heavy and beautiful to look at   And would you recommend any other Moynat styles for work?  Thanks!


The Gaby is wonderful!  I don’t have one yet, but it’s the bag that replaced the Bolide 31 and the Jypsiere on my list.  Another good one might be the larger Josephine (limited colors, though).
I have a canvas tote.  I love it!  I’ve used it for almost a hundred days straight and it looks fantastic!!!!!
If I were you, I’d give the NYC store a call and ask their opinion.  Tell them what your looking for and they’ll be honest and really good about what Moynat might have that’ll fit your needs.
Curtis, and the whole team are excellent!!!
Please let us know what you find out.  Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> What would a Monday be like without some eye candy from Curtis?  I wouldn’t want to know.
> Let’s begin with . . .
> View attachment 4536579
> 
> A beautiful Gabrielle (above)
> View attachment 4536580
> 
> A Gaby PM (new size)- It’s measurements are 26 cm X 19 cm X 11 cm (length, height, width). Silver hardware version- $4100USD
> View attachment 4536581
> 
> Another pretty Gabrielle- This time it’s a bi-color.
> View attachment 4536582
> 
> Two Limousine bb bags, and . . .
> View attachment 4536583
> 
> Scarves (I asked- they’re $350USD)
> View attachment 4536584
> View attachment 4536585
> 
> 
> Enjoy, and Happy Monday!!!!


Thank you! What better to beat back the Monday work blues than glorious handbags.


----------



## mystar9898

Hi ladies! I'm nursing a bad cold today, so thought I'd drop by my favorite Purseforum thread to cheer myself up. Love looking at the photos of all the pretty bags, so thank you for always sharing! 

I went back to Moynat on my last trip to drop off my Gaby BB -- there was a small loose thread along the bottom and while it didn't impact the use of the bag, I thought I might as well drop it off while I was in Singapore. The wonderful ladies at the Takashimaya store were as always so helpful. I'll hopefully get back my precious Gaby in a couple months or so, since it is going to be sent back to Paris for the repair.

On this trip, I then decided to get the Oh Tote 1920 canvas in red plus a smaller MM pouch still in red  Loving it so far and can't wait to start using it for work. I was too excited to take a better photo so here's one before they rang up my purchase. There were very limited stocks and I think I got the last red one in MM size, after one other lady had chosen between two identical red Oh totes. 




Also saw some beautiful colors of the Rejane -- emerald green and navy were so pretty. The emerald is especially interesting -- the color is a deep, almost Kelly green that is so hard to capture on camera! These photos are from Loretta of the Moynat Takashimaya store.






Took some photos of the rare (and expensive!) dotted lizard Rejane bags as well...




There was also a pretty Madeline strap in a nude pink color with a light green interior.





If you are ever in Singapore, I highly recommend the Takashimaya boutique for their awesome, personalized service! My SA, Loretta, is so helpful (always checking up on how I'm liking my purchases, too!), never pushy and so sweet and thoughtful.

Hope you all enjoy the photos!


----------



## mystar9898

Playa Blanca said:


> My mum got her first Moynat and is so in love! The craftsmanship is impeccable- almost feels like a vault.
> View attachment 4528287
> 
> 
> And here’s the Enveloppe Pouch I got a while ago. It holds a lot and I really think its design and color makes this stand out from the mini wallet crowd. (Shame the picture doesn’t do a favor for the beautiful color)
> View attachment 4528290



Oh, I think this is the beautiful emerald green Rejane I was talking about! So gorgeous -- you and your mum did well!   Your envelope pouch is so cute too and I'm considering Moynat SLGs as well!


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm nursing a bad cold today, so thought I'd drop by my favorite Purseforum thread to cheer myself up. Love looking at the photos of all the pretty bags, so thank you for always sharing!
> 
> I went back to Moynat on my last trip to drop off my Gaby BB -- there was a small loose thread along the bottom and while it didn't impact the use of the bag, I thought I might as well drop it off while I was in Singapore. The wonderful ladies at the Takashimaya store were as always so helpful. I'll hopefully get back my precious Gaby in a couple months or so, since it is going to be sent back to Paris for the repair.
> 
> On this trip, I then decided to get the Oh Tote 1920 canvas in red plus a smaller MM pouch still in red  Loving it so far and can't wait to start using it for work. I was too excited to take a better photo so here's one before they rang up my purchase. There were very limited stocks and I think I got the last red one in MM size, after one other lady had chosen between two identical red Oh totes.
> 
> View attachment 4537005
> 
> 
> Also saw some beautiful colors of the Rejane -- emerald green and navy were so pretty. The emerald is especially interesting -- the color is a deep, almost Kelly green that is so hard to capture on camera! These photos are from Loretta of the Moynat Takashimaya store.
> 
> View attachment 4537008
> View attachment 4537009
> View attachment 4537010
> 
> 
> Took some photos of the rare (and expensive!) dotted lizard Rejane bags as well...
> 
> View attachment 4537013
> 
> 
> There was also a pretty Madeline strap in a nude pink color with a light green interior.
> 
> View attachment 4537011
> View attachment 4537012
> 
> 
> If you are ever in Singapore, I highly recommend the Takashimaya boutique for their awesome, personalized service! My SA, Loretta, is so helpful (always checking up on how I'm liking my purchases, too!), never pushy and so sweet and thoughtful.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the photos!


Thank you for sharing!  The bags are beautiful.  Enjoy your Oh! Tote.  I use mine daily and it looks great- I even got caught in the rain yesterday.  No worries, thank goodness.
Please get better soon!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Simbacat said:


> My first Moynat!! Got this baby 2 days ago. Look at the colour combo!!


Gorgeous!  I love the color combination.  Thank you for sharing the photo- I enjoy seeing new bags and new colors/combinations.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Playa Blanca said:


> My mum got her first Moynat and is so in love! The craftsmanship is impeccable- almost feels like a vault.
> View attachment 4528287
> 
> 
> And here’s the Enveloppe Pouch I got a while ago. It holds a lot and I really think its design and color makes this stand out from the mini wallet crowd. (Shame the picture doesn’t do a favor for the beautiful color)
> View attachment 4528290


Beautiful colors!  They are vibrant- the kind of handbag/accessory colors that make me smile, or brighten my day when I see them.  Beautiful!
Enjoy!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gaby is wonderful!  I don’t have one yet, but it’s the bag that replaced the Bolide 31 and the Jypsiere on my list.  Another good one might be the larger Josephine (limited colors, though).
> I have a canvas tote.  I love it!  I’ve used it for almost a hundred days straight and it looks fantastic!!!!!
> If I were you, I’d give the NYC store a call and ask their opinion.  Tell them what your looking for and they’ll be honest and really good about what Moynat might have that’ll fit your needs.
> Curtis, and the whole team are excellent!!!
> Please let us know what you find out.  Thank you!


Thanks!  I like the look of the Josephine as well, but not so much the colour combinations available.  The problem is too many eye candies, and it's hard to decide when you haven't tried it on yourself.  Perhaps I'll just have to make a trip down to the NYC store and see for myself


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks!  I like the look of the Josephine as well, but not so much the colour combinations available.  The problem is too many eye candies, and it's hard to decide when you haven't tried it on yourself.  Perhaps I'll just have to make a trip down to the NYC store and see for myself


Please do make a trip - it’ll be worth it! The Josephine is lovely and lightweight- even in the MM size. My reservation was the color combination as well. Word has it that a more neutral combination is in the pipeline: black and natural (a sand or toutorelle?). 

The Danse is a nice alternative. It comes in PM and MM. The bag in calf leather or nubuck is very soft and lightweight, offers the option of being a handheld, shoulder or crossbody. There are both interior and exterior pockets in addition to the now signature turnlock for security. The downside: it’s unstructured, so it can become extremely floppy. 






*special thanks to Moon @ Moynat and my BFF for use of her black PM Danse.


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> Please do make a trip - it’ll be worth it! The Josephine is lovely and lightweight- even in the MM size. My reservation was the color combination as well. Word has it that a more neutral combination is in the pipeline: black and natural (a sand or toutorelle?).
> 
> The Danse is a nice alternative. It comes in PM and MM. The bag in calf leather or nubuck is very soft and lightweight, offers the option of being a handheld, shoulder or crossbody. There are both interior and exterior pockets in addition to the now signature turnlock for security. The downside: it’s unstructured, so it can become extremely floppy.
> View attachment 4537537
> View attachment 4537538
> View attachment 4537539
> View attachment 4537540
> View attachment 4537541
> 
> *special thanks to Moon @ Moynat and my BFF for use of her black PM Danse.


Thanks sf_newyorker!  Actually the other style I was interested in was Danse, but I couldn't gauge the size properly, and I was hoping for more colour options.  Hope to be able to share my first Moynat with you all soon!


----------



## textilegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> Please do make a trip - it’ll be worth it! The Josephine is lovely and lightweight- even in the MM size. My reservation was the color combination as well. Word has it that a more neutral combination is in the pipeline: black and natural (a sand or toutorelle?).
> 
> The Danse is a nice alternative. It comes in PM and MM. The bag in calf leather or nubuck is very soft and lightweight, offers the option of being a handheld, shoulder or crossbody. There are both interior and exterior pockets in addition to the now signature turnlock for security. The downside: it’s unstructured, so it can become extremely floppy.
> View attachment 4537537
> View attachment 4537538
> View attachment 4537539
> View attachment 4537540
> View attachment 4537541
> 
> *special thanks to Moon @ Moynat and my BFF for use of her black PM Danse.


Wow, you have my full attention ❤️.  Do you think that using a fairly structured insert would help with the floppiness? I’m ok with a fair amount of softness but a full on puddle might be problematic.  I also wonder about the length of the strap for crossbody purposes. Is it truly a crossbody bag or just wearable that way if a tad short?  I’ve ruled out the Hermes jypsiere for this reason (I’m not willing to pursue a custom length strap).


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks sf_newyorker!  Actually the other style I was interested in was Danse, but I couldn't gauge the size properly, and I was hoping for more colour options.  Hope to be able to share my first Moynat with you all soon!


I hope for your reveal soon. Right now the color options are pretty neutral (e.g. black, grey, blue, mushroom/beige). The Danse, I understand, is limited (as with many Moynat pieces) and was designed specifically for the opening of the NYC boutique and with U.S. consumer in mind - we do have a preference for soft and smooshy leather! It has since been made available in limited quantities globally. 

Sizewise - I’m about 5 feet and some loose change and 120lbs. The PM is proportionate to me. In capacity, the PM is comparable to a Lindy 26 or Speedy 25. The MM is much larger and would look like a mailbag on me!


----------



## sf_newyorker

textilegirl said:


> Wow, you have my full attention ❤️.  Do you think that using a fairly structured insert would help with the floppiness? I’m ok with a fair amount of softness but a full on puddle might be problematic.  I also wonder about the length of the strap for crossbody purposes. Is it truly a crossbody bag or just wearable that way if a tad short?  I’ve ruled out the Hermes jypsiere for this reason (I’m not willing to pursue a custom length strap).


I think an insert would help and don’t believe the Danse will go full puddle on you. The exterior back pocket helps with retaining its shape. The front of the bag (not the flap part) may collapse a bit since the turnlock weighs it down. Yes, it can be a true crossbody as the removable strap is adjustable. Please excuse my pics below- the lighting is a little off and I’d just come home from work and Whole Foods, and threw on my roll-back Walmart crazy cat mama long t-shirt!


----------



## textilegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> I think an insert would help and don’t believe the Danse will go full puddle on you. The exterior back pocket helps with retaining its shape. The front of the bag (not the flap part) may collapse a bit since the turnlock weighs it down. Yes, it can be a true crossbody as the removable strap is adjustable. Please excuse my pics below- the lighting is a little off and I’d just come home from work and Whole Foods, and threw on my roll-back Walmart crazy cat mama long t-shirt!
> View attachment 4537645
> View attachment 4537646
> View attachment 4537647


Thanks so much for the info and the added pics!  This is officially on my list now for further analysis, hopefully in person. I don’t have a boutique near me but will be traveling soon, and on a mission.  Enjoy your lovely bag in good health!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222, I completely understand what you’re saying.  I can only see/feel/try on the bags in person when I travel out of my hometown.  I like to know what I’m getting, before I spend thousands of dollars.  I like to see what it looks like on me- I’m known for loving bags until I see what they look like on me.  Case in point- Chanel Boy bag looks awful on me.  I can’t do the rounded top, structured bags, no matter how much I love the look. 
I wish you the best- finding that bag that makes you smile!


----------



## Sourisbrune

textilegirl said:


> Wow, you have my full attention ❤️.  Do you think that using a fairly structured insert would help with the floppiness? I’m ok with a fair amount of softness but a full on puddle might be problematic.  I also wonder about the length of the strap for crossbody purposes. Is it truly a crossbody bag or just wearable that way if a tad short?  I’ve ruled out the Hermes jypsiere for this reason (I’m not willing to pursue a custom length strap).


I had a bag insert for my Chanel Deauville (the queen of puddle bags) and it helped a lot.
There might be room for more holes to lengthen it, if it’s too short.


----------



## elly_fong

sf_newyorker said:


> Please do make a trip - it’ll be worth it! The Josephine is lovely and lightweight- even in the MM size. My reservation was the color combination as well. Word has it that a more neutral combination is in the pipeline: black and natural (a sand or toutorelle?).
> 
> The Danse is a nice alternative. It comes in PM and MM. The bag in calf leather or nubuck is very soft and lightweight, offers the option of being a handheld, shoulder or crossbody. There are both interior and exterior pockets in addition to the now signature turnlock for security. The downside: it’s unstructured, so it can become extremely floppy.
> View attachment 4537537
> View attachment 4537538
> View attachment 4537539
> View attachment 4537540
> View attachment 4537541
> 
> *special thanks to Moon @ Moynat and my BFF for use of her black PM Danse.


Wow this is really beautiful. Mind to share how much does it cost? Is it only available in US?


----------



## sf_newyorker

elly_fong said:


> Wow this is really beautiful. Mind to share how much does it cost? Is it only available in US?


I haven’t taken the plunge yet with Moynat. This is my best friend’s Danse. She’d asked that I hold it for her while she prepared for a major move, and she wanted my opinion on the bag and mod shots (LOL, I kind of egged her on to purchase it at the boutique, so my opinion was already quite positive). I’m pretty sure it’s available outside the U.S. The price is $4700 USD.


----------



## elly_fong

sf_newyorker said:


> I haven’t taken the plunge yet with Moynat. This is my best friend’s Danse. She’d asked that I hold it for her while she prepared for a major move, and she wanted my opinion on the bag and mod shots (LOL, I kind of egged her on to purchase it at the boutique, so my opinion was already quite positive). I’m pretty sure it’s available outside the U.S. The price is $4700 USD.



Thanks for your swift reply and nice modelling pic! You looks good with Danse too 

I'm sure you will get yours soon  Do share when it is your turn ya.


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is a Simbacat inspired post.  Simbacat, the NYC store has your tri-color Gabrielle.  The colors are so saturated and beautiful for fall.  Enjoy!



Photos from Curtis.


----------



## TeeCee77

Excited to score a great deal on this on the resale market. I’ve been wanting a Quattro, but didn’t find the colors I love. Head over heels for this and can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Excited to score a great deal on this on the resale market. I’ve been wanting a Quattro, but didn’t find the colors I love. Head over heels for this and can’t wait to get it!


Beautiful color combination!  Congrats!!!!!!
Please keep us updated on how you like it and how it wears.  I have a canvas tote, but have my eyes on a Quattro.
I’ve always wondered if it’s like a Hermes Double Sens on the bottom, or if it’s a little more structured.
Congratulations, again!


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for sharing!  The bags are beautiful.  Enjoy your Oh! Tote.  I use mine daily and it looks great- I even got caught in the rain yesterday.  No worries, thank goodness.
> Please get better soon!



Thank you so much! You are right! Really loving my Oh Tote — it’s so lightweight and carefree! The open top worried me in the beginning (reason I have a Goyard Artois, but that’s another story...now I realize their canvas is plasticky compared to Moynat. And don’t get me started on the strap rubber glue (?) that melts in humidity!) but I just put a scarf on top to have a bit more privacy and security  I am really enjoying the Oh Tote and can’t wait for my third Moynat...will have to think it through 

I am feeling a bit better after a couple of days of rest, thank you so much


----------



## Tonimichelle

Really excited to finally being the proud owner of a Moynat bag! Josephine PM purchased yesterday from the boutique in Mount St. London. I went up for my birthday, wasn’t exactly supposed to buy a bag but I’ve been admiring them for a while and once I saw it in person it was love! Had a lovely time at the boutique too, we were shown all the vintage pieces they have and given a glass of champagne to celebrate


----------



## Bagaholic222

TeeCee77 said:


> Excited to score a great deal on this on the resale market. I’ve been wanting a Quattro, but didn’t find the colors I love. Head over heels for this and can’t wait to get it!


Congrats!  Saw that yesterday and wondered who the lucky person was   Please let us know how you like it - like @Sourisbrune,  I wonder how it compares to the double sens.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Tonimichelle said:


> Really excited to finally being the proud owner of a Moynat bag! Josephine PM purchased yesterday from the boutique in Mount St. London. I went up for my birthday, wasn’t exactly supposed to buy a bag but I’ve been admiring them for a while and once I saw it in person it was love! Had a lovely time at the boutique too, we were shown all the vintage pieces they have and given a glass of champagne to celebrate
> View attachment 4539749


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

sf_newyorker said:


> Simply gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Simbacat

Sourisbrune said:


> This is a Simbacat inspired post.  Simbacat, the NYC store has your tri-color Gabrielle.  The colors are so saturated and beautiful for fall.  Enjoy!
> View attachment 4539300
> View attachment 4539301
> 
> Photos from Curtis.



I saw the purple one too in store. It’s very pretty


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you so much! You are right! Really loving my Oh Tote — it’s so lightweight and carefree! The open top worried me in the beginning (reason I have a Goyard Artois, but that’s another story...now I realize their canvas is plasticky compared to Moynat. And don’t get me started on the strap rubber glue (?) that melts in humidity!) but I just put a scarf on top to have a bit more privacy and security  I am really enjoying the Oh Tote and can’t wait for my third Moynat...will have to think it through
> 
> I am feeling a bit better after a couple of days of rest, thank you so much


I agree.  All other coated canvas totes feel strange, after experiencing Moynat quality canvas.  I’m coming up on a hundred days straight of use.  I’ll take a photo.  It’s almost like new.  The straps have a little bit of creasing above the O part, but that’s it.  No worries about the leather straps at all.  The sealant is still perfect.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Really excited to finally being the proud owner of a Moynat bag! Josephine PM purchased yesterday from the boutique in Mount St. London. I went up for my birthday, wasn’t exactly supposed to buy a bag but I’ve been admiring them for a while and once I saw it in person it was love! Had a lovely time at the boutique too, we were shown all the vintage pieces they have and given a glass of champagne to celebrate
> View attachment 4539749


Perfection!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Perfection!


Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just in case anyone is interested in mod shots... and because I’m slightly obsessed with this bag at the moment! Please excuse my scruffy clothes, it was a casual day by the coast today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Also I have a question for anyone that’s owned a Moynat with a perle calfskin lining for a little while please. It’s incredibly soft and a very pale colour so I used a light coloured (H) dustbag inside it to protect it but after two days out so far I still managed to get a few slightly grubby marks on the interior, I’ve absolutely no idea how! How are yours wearing? And do you use a bag liner? Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Also I have a question for anyone that’s owned a Moynat with a perle calfskin lining for a little while please. It’s incredibly soft and a very pale colour so I used a light coloured (H) dustbag inside it to protect it but after two days out so far I still managed to get a few slightly grubby marks on the interior, I’ve absolutely no idea how! How are yours wearing? And do you use a bag liner? Thank you!


The lining is going to get darker no matter how careful you are.  I am super picky about the inside of my bags but the light color and matte finish of the perle leather does result in darkening over time.  But you will get used to it.  I use an insert with all of my bags.  Honestly I prefer the orange goat leather they use in the Danse but that's me.  On the upside the perle lining will feel even more amazing to the touch as it ages.

And congrats on your beautiful Joesphine!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> The lining is going to get darker no matter how careful you are.  I am super picky about the inside of my bags but the light color and matte finish of the perle leather does result in darkening over time.  But you will get used to it.  I use an insert with all of my bags.  Honestly I prefer the orange goat leather they use in the Danse but that's me.  On the upside the perle lining will feel even more amazing to the touch as it ages.
> 
> And congrats on your beautiful Joesphine!


Ah that’s great, thank you! I wasn’t sure if it would eventually patina anyway, which is fine by me! I should probably just use it and not worry, but it’s so new, pale and pretty! I looked at the Danse and it’s gorgeous but I was concerned about the exterior being fragile on the one I saw. The leather on the Josephine feels similar to Togo / Clemence  maybe slightly softer than Togo so hopefully reasonably hard wearing.


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah that’s great, thank you! I wasn’t sure if it would eventually patina anyway, which is fine by me! I should probably just use it and not worry, but it’s so new, pale and pretty! I looked at the Danse and it’s gorgeous but I was concerned about the exterior being fragile on the one I saw. The leather on the Josephine feels similar to Togo / Clemence  maybe slightly softer than Togo so hopefully reasonably hard wearing.


Yes the Taurillon Blush leather is very similar to Togo/Clemence - sort of right in the middle sheen/squish-wise IMO.  You have a bag that will be a lovely workhorse!


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree.  All other coated canvas totes feel strange, after experiencing Moynat quality canvas.  I’m coming up on a hundred days straight of use.  I’ll take a photo.  It’s almost like new.  The straps have a little bit of creasing above the O part, but that’s it.  No worries about the leather straps at all.  The sealant is still perfect.



Would love to see your photo soon, thank you!


----------



## m_ichele

I visited the boutique yesterday and saw the new size Gaby in Ocean. Here it is next to pm Danse. For me, it seems to be the perfect size for daily use. A pm Josephine was next on my list but now I’ve added pm Gaby and pm Danse too  This black calfskin Danse with the cognac handle really caught my eye and I liked the way it looked arm carried. It doesn’t look like anything I already own so that’s good justification to buy right??


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4542477
> View attachment 4542479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visited the boutique yesterday and saw the new size Gaby in Ocean. Here it is next to pm Danse. For me, it seems to be the perfect size for daily use. A pm Josephine was next on my list but now I’ve added pm Gaby and pm Danse too  This black calfskin Danse with the cognac handle really caught my eye and I liked the way it looked arm carried. It doesn’t look like anything I already own so that’s good justification to buy right??


Thank you for the photos.  I like the Gaby PM in Ocean.  I like it a lot!  The Danse looks like a wonderful size, too.  Egads! 
I need to get to a Moynat store soon- I need to compare a Gaby bb and pm. 
Does anyone out there have a Pauline?  I feel like it’s the poor little neglected bag.  I like it, but wonder about the zipper.


----------



## m_ichele

You’re welcome! I found that the gaby bb was too small for my daily stuff (two small slg’s, small o case and two pairs of glasses in soft pouches)but gaby pm fits it at all very easily. Danse didn’t even compute with me before because I’ve only seen the mm in nubuck, but seeing the PM in delicious calf? Total game changer for me. Get thee to Moynat sourisbrune!! And let us know what you find


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for the photos.  I like the Gaby PM in Ocean.  I like it a lot!  The Danse looks like a wonderful size, too.  Egads!
> I need to get to a Moynat store soon- I need to compare a Gaby bb and pm.
> Does anyone out there have a Pauline?  I feel like it’s the poor little neglected bag.  I like it, but wonder about the zipper.


The Pauline zipper is fiddley.  Also it's odd proportions on the inside so most things have to go sideways instead of standing up.  (My organizers don't work in it.)
But that new Gaby PM size is TDF!


----------



## Bagaholic222

All the bags on my target list in one picture!!!  Thanks - I am just itching to get to a store ASAP so that I can try them all.


----------



## TeeCee77

Gaby BB is the perfect weekend companion


----------



## cyrill

I am visiting London next month, anyone know the pricing for Moynat Rejane in mini or small? I really want to get that one this time.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cyrill said:


> I am visiting London next month, anyone know the pricing for Moynat Rejane in mini or small? I really want to get that one this time.


I could be wrong, but I think the days of better European prices is over, especially for houses like Moynat and Chanel.  Regardless of country, the prices are comparable.  Where you’ll find a price break is in VAT tax.
If anybody knows better or has different info, please correct me.


----------



## bcase

I am looking for the limousinbe 40 hard briefcase.  I have searched all over the world at many Moynat boutiques. i have seen 2.  One was black in london 2 years ago.  One was a display mode that I was shown by L-M at Paris.  I am still searching.  Any pointers?


----------



## maysie

Just had my SA send me through a a comparison of all 3 gaby sizes. 
BB 21cm Hkd 29600
PM 29cm ( new size ) hkd 34000
MM 33cm hkd 38000

I’m debating between the pm and mm. Does anyone know how these prices compare to Japan or singapore as I’ve planning to travel there also? Thanks!!


----------



## cyrill

Sourisbrune said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the days of better European prices is over, especially for houses like Moynat and Chanel.  Regardless of country, the prices are comparable.  Where you’ll find a price break is in VAT tax.
> If anybody knows better or has different info, please correct me.



Well, in my case, the closest Moynat store for me is the one in Singapore, and I don't have plan to go there till at least beginning of next year, whereas I plan on visiting London in October, may as well get it there  Just wanna know if someone knows the price so I could prepare well, since I am thinking of getting a few other bags as well.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cyrill said:


> Well, in my case, the closest Moynat store for me is the one in Singapore, and I don't have plan to go there till at least beginning of next year, whereas I plan on visiting London in October, may as well get it there  Just wanna know if someone knows the price so I could prepare well, since I am thinking of getting a few other bags as well.


I went into Moynat in London yesterday and the pieces I was interested in are the same price as the 24 Sevres (Le Bon Marche Paris) when you convert to GBP. I don’t know if they have what you are looking for but if you change the location this should give you an idea hopefully 
https://www.24s.com/en-gb/women/search?product_search[query]=Moynat+


----------



## Tonimichelle

cyrill said:


> Well, in my case, the closest Moynat store for me is the one in Singapore, and I don't have plan to go there till at least beginning of next year, whereas I plan on visiting London in October, may as well get it there  Just wanna know if someone knows the price so I could prepare well, since I am thinking of getting a few other bags as well.


Oh and the SA that helped me with my bag and the manager in the London boutique are absolutely lovely! I highly recommend you shopping there!


----------



## cyrill

Tonimichelle said:


> I went into Moynat in London yesterday and the pieces I was interested in are the same price as the 24 Sevres (Le Bon Marche Paris) when you convert to GBP. I don’t know if they have what you are looking for but if you change the location this should give you an idea hopefully
> https://www.24s.com/en-gb/women/search?product_search[query]=Moynat+





Tonimichelle said:


> Oh and the SA that helped me with my bag and the manager in the London boutique are absolutely lovely! I highly recommend you shopping there!



Wow that's really helpful, thank you so much! I'm thinking of getting mini rejane, and perhaps the tote as well, hopefully they have good stocks next month.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cyrill said:


> Wow that's really helpful, thank you so much! I'm thinking of getting mini rejane, and perhaps the tote as well, hopefully they have good stocks next month.


You’re very welcome . Fingers crossed they have what you’re looking for!


----------



## swallowtails

New member here and new to Moynat. I have my eye on the Limousine, it's so unassuming. I've seen previous comments here on the short handles making it hard to carry on the shoulder without compressing the bag. I put that question to the SA last week, and he explained that that slight compression has been factored into the design. The curve on the top prevents any stress to the leather in that position; if the bag had been more rectangular there would be no room for the leather to expand. I thought that was fascinating.

I have a question about using the Limousine daily - since there is only one zip on the bag and it is positioned quite low, can the Limousine be carried around unzipped? I do love a bag with a zip for extra security but I usually carry totes open-top since it makes reaching for things inside easier. The low position of the zip makes me think I can't do that with the Limo as my things would fall out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The following two Limousine bags are bb in size-




The following are Limousine bags-






swallowtails said:


> New member here and new to Moynat. I have my eye on the Limousine, it's so unassuming. I've seen previous comments here on the short handles making it hard to carry on the shoulder without compressing the bag. I put that question to the SA last week, and he explained that that slight compression has been factored into the design. The curve on the top prevents any stress to the leather in that position; if the bag had been more rectangular there would be no room for the leather to expand. I thought that was fascinating.
> 
> I have a question about using the Limousine daily - since there is only one zip on the bag and it is positioned quite low, can the Limousine be carried around unzipped? I do love a bag with a zip for extra security but I usually carry totes open-top since it makes reaching for things inside easier. The low position of the zip makes me think I can't do that with the Limo as my things would fall out.




I think the Limousine can be worn unzipped, but I suggest to only unzip it 1/2 way and carry it on your shoulder.  Half way unzipped allows your hand to grab what you need  (keys or card case), but gives you a little security. 
I don’t know how much space you need, but there is also a Limo bb that comes with a strap.  That one is more like a slightly larger than average camera bag with handheld handles.
As for the squishiness (for lack of a better term)- Yes, it can be squished to go on the shoulder.  The dip in the top (not designed for the underarm, but it works) allows for more room and less stress on the top of the bag, but I was concerned about the sides pooching out over time.  I’m a worry wort at times.
It’s a beautiful bag and still on my list, even though I’m a crossbody girl.
I hope this helps.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> The following two Limousine bags are bb in size-
> View attachment 4559719
> View attachment 4559720
> 
> 
> The following are Limousine bags-
> View attachment 4559718
> 
> View attachment 4559721
> View attachment 4559717
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Limousine can be worn unzipped, but I suggest to only unzip it 1/2 way and carry it on your shoulder.  Half way unzipped allows your hand to grab what you need  (keys or card case), but gives you a little security.
> I don’t know how much space you need, but there is also a Limo bb that comes with a strap.  That one is more like a camera bag with handheld handles.
> As for the squishiness (for lack of a better term)- Yes, it can be squished to go on the shoulder.  The dip in the top (not designed for the underarm, but it works) allows for more room and less stress on the top of the bag, but I was concerned about the sides pooching out over time.  I’m a worry wort at times.
> It’s a beautiful bag and still on my list, even though I’m a crossbody girl.
> I hope this helps.



Thank you *Sourisbrune*, for the photos and your take on the Limousine! I had my eye on black but seeing all the colours makes me wonder if I should try something different. Yes it's a beautiful bag; I really like the shape and I want it to be one of those bags I use often because it would be such a pleasure to do so, hence the worry about the zip.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Thank you *Sourisbrune*, for the photos and your take on the Limousine! I had my eye on black but seeing all the colours makes me wonder if I should try something different. Yes it's a beautiful bag; I really like the shape and I want it to be one of those bags I use often because it would be such a pleasure to do so, hence the worry about the zip.



I thought it would make a perfect daily bag when I bought it.  I had just sold my Victoria II because it was too big and started to collapse.  After a few months, I noticed the leather started to soften and I didn’t want a shapeless bag.
I find the front/back of the Limousine appear to hold their structure better than the Victoria.  It’s smaller, too.  Much more user friendly than its Hermès counterpart.
Moynat colors are incredible!  I always question my love of a basic black bag when I see other colors.  I want a Gaby and a Limo bb in black, then I’m going for color.
Please keep us up to date on what you do.  I’m excited for you, and I hope you post a photo, if you get one.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Thank you *Sourisbrune*, for the photos and your take on the Limousine! I had my eye on black but seeing all the colours makes me wonder if I should try something different. Yes it's a beautiful bag; I really like the shape and I want it to be one of those bags I use often because it would be such a pleasure to do so, hence the worry about the zip.


Log on later today- I’m going to post how colorful their bags have been over the years.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> I thought it would make a perfect daily bag when I bought it.  I had just sold my Victoria II because it was too big and started to collapse.  After a few months, I noticed the leather started to soften and I didn’t want a shapeless bag.
> I find the front/back of the Limousine appear to hold their structure better than the Victoria.  It’s smaller, too.  Much more user friendly than its Hermès counterpart.
> Moynat colors are incredible!  I always question my love of a basic black bag when I see other colors.  I want a Gaby and a Limo bb in black, then I’m going for color.
> Please keep us up to date on what you do.  I’m excited for you, and I hope you post a photo, if you get one.



I haven't had much experience with leather (my favourite bag is a Goyard) but I've heard of leather bags losing their shape and as someone who really likes their bags structured it's a bit scary, haha. Hope to drop by a Moynat in Singapore soon and will definitely post pictures when I get it!



Sourisbrune said:


> Log on later today- I’m going to post how colorful their bags have been over the years.



Will look out for your post. Thank you.


----------



## Alan veivre

1


----------



## Alan veivre

I was introduced to this brand byba former girlfriend her actually sold every purse she owned feom other brands because she liked Moynat so much and that's all she would now carry. We went to Madison Ave store where I saw brilliantly designed products,executed in the finest of leathers. And the fact that Bernard Arnault rescued this great branddfeom obscurity and is owned by him personally is such A great story. Hopefully it won't be added to LVMH portfolio. I saw the Holadall Ville briefcase and thought it was fantastic. It only comes in zinc or black colour. Zinc is a mod range gray.  I'm fairly conservative so am I better off with safe black or the zinc.  I don't generally like black but i don't regard grey as a colour for business,plus it would probably show dirt easier.  What do you think?  Appreciate any help.  I am so impressed with this brand in every way


----------



## Sourisbrune

Alan veivre said:


> I was introduced to this brand byba former girlfriend her actually sold every purse she owned feom other brands because she liked Moynat so much and that's all she would now carry. We went to Madison Ave store where I saw brilliantly designed products,executed in the finest of leathers. And the fact that Bernard Arnault rescued this great branddfeom obscurity and is owned by him personally is such A great story. Hopefully it won't be added to LVMH portfolio. I saw the Holadall Ville briefcase and thought it was fantastic. It only comes in zinc or black colour. Zinc is a mod range gray.  I'm fairly conservative so am I better off with safe black or the zinc.  I don't generally like black but i don't regard grey as a colour for business,plus it would probably show dirt easier.  What do you think?  Appreciate any help.  I am so impressed with this brand in every way



I love black bags, accessories and briefcases.  For me, staple colors come first, then the dream of a rainbow of bag and accessory colors.  I also like charcoal grey, for everyday.
I don’t think Moynat will ever be part of LVMH.  Arnault wants to keep it family owned and relatively exclusive- no mass production.  One of his sons has taken over running a lot of the company.
I’m like you, my wish list is all Moynat.  The brand’s designs have captured my heart.
Please post anything Moynat you have, or get.  I like hearing how things wear, and I like seeing a variety of their products.


----------



## Alan veivre

Sourisbrune said:


> I love black bags, accessories and briefcases.  For me, staple colors come first, then the dream of a rainbow of bag and accessory colors.  I also like charcoal grey, for everyday.
> I don’t think Moynat will ever be part of LVMH.  Arnault wants to keep it family owned and relatively exclusive- no mass production.  One of his sons has taken over running a lot of the company.
> I’m like you, my wish list is all Moynat.  The brand’s designs have captured my heart.
> Please post anything Moynat you have, or get.  I like hearing how things wear, and I like seeing a variety of their products.





Sourisbrune said:


> I love black bags, accessories and briefcases.  For me, staple colors come first, then the dream of a rainbow of bag and accessory colors.  I also like charcoal grey, for everyday.
> I don’t think Moynat will ever be part of LVMH.  Arnault wants to keep it family owned and relatively exclusive- no mass production.  One of his sons has taken over running a lot of the company.
> I’m like you, my wish list is all Moynat.  The brand’s designs have captured my heart.
> Please post anything Moynat you have, or get.  I like hearing how things wear, and I like seeing a variety of their products.


----------



## Sourisbrune

These are Moynat bags from my photo album (2017-2019).
The rainbow of colors is beautiful.  The color saturation is incredible.
Please do not copy any of these photos, they are for your enjoyment on this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## Alan veivre

That you for your thoughtful response.  Today,with most luxury brands chasing the millennial and urban consumer with logo sneakers and collaborations with steeetwear companies ,it's great to see a company that still produces incredibly well made and exquisitely designed products,and is not chasing the latest trends. Today "luxury" is such an overused term for ubiquitous brands that you see everywhere in every city. Moynat is representative of a true luxury brand in every way


----------



## Sourisbrune

Enjoy your week!


----------



## Alan veivre

What an incredible array of colors and styles.  Thank you.  Hope they start making more briefcases


----------



## Sourisbrune

Alan veivre said:


> What an incredible array of colors and styles.  Thank you.  Hope they start making more briefcases



I’m going to ask Curtis to provide us with more briefcases, portfolios, and some men’s accessories.  I think the men on this thread, as well as women, need some eye candy.


----------



## Alan veivre

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m going to ask Curtis to provide us with more briefcases, portfolios, and some men’s accessories.  I think the men on this thread, as well as women, need some eye candy.


Thank you. Although you would think from most companiy's offerings,that businessmen only carry backpacks and messenger bags to the office,the executives I know and deal with still purchase and carry premium quality traditional style briefcases. So i think there would be a market for these at Moynat. Hermes still does very well with their sac a depeches  business case and has produced it for many years in a variety of colors and leathers


----------



## swallowtails

Alan veivre said:


> I was introduced to this brand byba former girlfriend her actually sold every purse she owned feom other brands because she liked Moynat so much and that's all she would now carry. We went to Madison Ave store where I saw brilliantly designed products,executed in the finest of leathers. And the fact that Bernard Arnault rescued this great branddfeom obscurity and is owned by him personally is such A great story. Hopefully it won't be added to LVMH portfolio. I saw the Holadall Ville briefcase and thought it was fantastic. It only comes in zinc or black colour. Zinc is a mod range gray.  I'm fairly conservative so am I better off with safe black or the zinc.  I don't generally like black but i don't regard grey as a colour for business,plus it would probably show dirt easier.  What do you think?  Appreciate any help.  I am so impressed with this brand in every way



I'm a woman but I was drawn to the Holdall Ville Petite (I think it's called, not sure if we mean the same one) when I visited Moynat for the first time and tried it out. It's a similar size to the Limousine. It has an elegant briefcase shape, is surprisingly light, and looks like it could fit a considerable amount despite how sleek the silhouette is. It comes with a shoulder strap. For a men's business bag my personal sense is that black is a classic colour; grey may present as more informal but I guess it depends also on what the user is wearing?


----------



## Alan veivre

swallowtails said:


> I'm a woman but I was drawn to the Holdall Ville Petite (I think it's called, not sure if we mean the same one) when I visited Moynat for the first time and tried it out. It's a similar size to the Limousine. It has an elegant briefcase shape, is surprisingly light, and looks like it could fit a considerable amount despite how sleek the silhouette is. It comes with a shoulder strap. For a men's business bag my personal sense is that black is a classic  holdall colour; grey may present as more informal but I guess it depends also on what the user is wearing?


The petite is the small version of the larger holdall ville. I would definately consider the full size one.  I'm 6'3 so I need a larger briefcase.  Thank you for the input on colour choice


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4559841
> View attachment 4559842
> View attachment 4559843
> View attachment 4559844
> View attachment 4559845
> View attachment 4559846
> View attachment 4559847
> View attachment 4559848
> View attachment 4559849
> View attachment 4559850


Thank you for all these lovely close-up shots! I never knew they made bags in so many shades of blue. Are Moynat colours seasonal?


----------



## maysie

Thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Thank you for all these lovely close-up shots! I never knew they made bags in so many shades of blue. Are Moynat colours seasonal?



Yes, some of Moynat’s colors are seasonal.  Black and taupe are the permanent colors in most of their bags.  Sometimes a shade of red or blue are permanent colors, too.  The Quattro comes in several colors- clients just have to wait for their favorite to be made, or special order (if that’s still available for Quattros).  
Last fall, burgundy, purple and a dark blue were seasonal, this year we saw fog grey and I think, a bright pink and a peach color.  My favorite was fall of 2017, terra cotta and brick red.  Earth tones were their thing.  Then in the spring of 2018,  their bags were muted spring colors- light blue, lavender, pink, ...
Every once and a while I’ll see a new bag come out in an old season color.  For instance, over the past few month their Fleur bags have been pink, light blue, and lavender.  Now they’re coming in multi-colored bold reds, orange and blues.  Personally, I’m not a fan of the multi color combos of the Fleur.
I’m curious about what’s coming up.  If the press show is any indication, the colors  they’ve chosen, depending on the bags, are going to be muted, and jewel toned.
I think I’ll have photos coming soon- Curtis has been in Europe and England for a few weeks.  He met with Ramesh.  When he is returns, I’ll have photos, including new things.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, some of Moynat’s colors are seasonal.  Black and taupe are the permanent colors in most of their bags.  Sometimes a shade of red or blue are permanent colors, too.  The Quattro comes in several colors- clients just have to wait for their favorite to be made, or special order (if that’s still available for Quattros).
> Last fall, burgundy, purple and a dark blue were seasonal, this year we saw fog grey and I think, a bright pink and a peach color.  My favorite was fall of 2017, terra cotta and brick red.  Earth tones were their thing.  Then in the spring of 2018,  their bags were muted spring colors- light blue, lavender, pink, ...
> Every once and a while I’ll see a new bag come out in an old season color.  For instance, over the past few month their Fleur bags have been pink, light blue, and lavender.  Now they’re coming in multi-colored bold reds, orange and blues.  Personally, I’m not a fan of the multi color combos of the Fleur.
> I’m curious about what’s coming up.  If the press show is any indication, the colors  they’ve chosen, depending on the bags, are going to be muted, and jewel toned.
> I think I’ll have photos coming soon- Curtis has been in Europe and England for a few weeks.  He met with Ramesh.  When he is returns, I’ll have photos, including new things.


I'm excited for new things. Moynat is a brand focused on reinvention while keeping its quality standards and attention to detail, I like that about the brand. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, some of Moynat’s colors are seasonal.  Black and taupe are the permanent colors in most of their bags.  Sometimes a shade of red or blue are permanent colors, too.  The Quattro comes in several colors- clients just have to wait for their favorite to be made, or special order (if that’s still available for Quattros).
> Last fall, burgundy, purple and a dark blue were seasonal, this year we saw fog grey and I think, a bright pink and a peach color.  My favorite was fall of 2017, terra cotta and brick red.  Earth tones were their thing.  Then in the spring of 2018,  their bags were muted spring colors- light blue, lavender, pink, ...
> Every once and a while I’ll see a new bag come out in an old season color.  For instance, over the past few month their Fleur bags have been pink, light blue, and lavender.  Now they’re coming in multi-colored bold reds, orange and blues.  Personally, I’m not a fan of the multi color combos of the Fleur.
> I’m curious about what’s coming up.  If the press show is any indication, the colors  they’ve chosen, depending on the bags, are going to be muted, and jewel toned.
> I think I’ll have photos coming soon- Curtis has been in Europe and England for a few weeks.  He met with Ramesh.  When he is returns, I’ll have photos, including new things.


Thanks for all your photos and info!  This brand is my new favorite but I have yet to see in person.


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC store.  I think I see a new seasonal color (Josephine and Limousine bags).




I like the Josephine color combo.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC store.  I think I see a new seasonal color (Josephine and Limousine bags).
> View attachment 4562741
> View attachment 4562742
> View attachment 4562743
> 
> I like the Josephine color combo.
> View attachment 4562744


Thanks for the photos! I love this colour combo, I think from my last visit there will also be a taupe with black (which if I’d been patient enough to wait for I would have got) and a dark green combo? I love my Josephine so much I’m now scheming how to fund a larger sized one (although I really wish there was a size in between, the larger one is slightly too big for my frame at 38cm) or a Pauline in a neutral colour. Just not sure about that zip!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks for the photos! I love this colour combo, I think from my last visit there will also be a taupe with black (which if I’d been patient enough to wait for I would have got) and a dark green combo? I love my Josephine so much I’m now scheming how to fund a larger sized one (although I really wish there was a size in between, the larger one is slightly too big for my frame at 38cm) or a Pauline in a neutral colour. Just not sure about that zip!


I wonder if Moynat will come out with a Josephine between the two current sizes.  They came out with a pm Gaby and a 23 Rejane.  
I love the orange and the blue Josephine bags from this past summer- the colors make me smile.  But, there is something about this raisin-ish burgundy and the darker taupe that screams fall.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I wonder if Moynat will come out with a Josephine between the two current sizes.  They came out with a pm Gaby and a 23 Rejane.
> I love the orange and the blue Josephine bags from this past summer- the colors make me smile.  But, there is something about this raisin-ish burgundy and the darker taupe that screams fall.


I really hope so. The current sizes are listed as PM and MM, but at 26.5cm and 38cm that’s a big difference in size. About 32cm would be perfect!


----------



## LJNLori

I haven't checked this page in so long (not sure why, it's fantastic) so I had no idea there was another size Gabby until today.  Mine is small and perfect, but I can only wear it out to dinner.  And the larger size was just too big for me, but the new size looks fantastic.  I am heading to the UK next week so will head over to Selfridges and check it out.  And thanks for all the pictures, this brand is just the best!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I really hope so. The current sizes are listed as PM and MM, but at 26.5cm and 38cm that’s a big difference in size. About 32cm would be perfect!


I wanted a Hermès Bolide for a long time.  I finally bought a pre-owned 32cm.  I didn’t like it when I finally tried it on and walked around in the privacy of my own home.
I think a 32cm Josephine would be excellent.  No handles blocking the accessibility and it doesn’t have to stay zipped when shoulder carried.  To open a Bolide hanging from your shoulder, you have to bypass the two handles and the shoulder strap to unzip the bag.  I imagine, with a Josephine, to open it you just have to unlatch it.  And the Josephine is about 40% the price of a new Bolide.
I’m a fan!


----------



## Sourisbrune

... One more Josephine.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4559832
> View attachment 4559833
> View attachment 4559834
> View attachment 4559835
> View attachment 4559836
> View attachment 4559837
> View attachment 4559838
> View attachment 4559839
> View attachment 4559840



*Sourisbrune*, are the first two models pictured Paradis bags? I don't think I've seen them in-store before, at least not here in Singapore.

If anyone has any experience on them, please share. They have a lovely classic shape.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> *Sourisbrune*, are the first two models pictured Paradis bags? I don't think I've seen them in-store before, at least not here in Singapore.
> 
> If anyone has any experience on them, please share. They have a lovely classic shape.







These two bags are the new Paradis Low style (in Paprika and Matcha).  This style was new to NYC in February and they rarely get them.  The Paradis bag is more squared, like a Mark Cross Grace bag.
I love these bags.  They have a ball hinge, like the discontinued Ballerine.  The handles are layered leather.  The inside is leather.  The craftsmanship is exceptional.
Asia had the Fleur bag for about a year, before it was released in the US.  I wonder if we are getting the Paradis Low before Singapore, and other parts of Asia.  Hopefully it’ll come to you, soon.
If NYC happens to have one (which may be doubtful), I’ll ask if I can post a photo of the interior.  I’ll link it to a reply.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Sourisbrune , are those Paradise bags made of box leather?


----------



## Sourisbrune

View attachment 4563580



Styleanyone said:


> @Sourisbrune , are those Paradise bags made of box leather?


Good question.  It looks like box.  I’ll find out for sure on Monday.  I’ll reply to your post with the answer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> *Sourisbrune*, are the first two models pictured Paradis bags? I don't think I've seen them in-store before, at least not here in Singapore.
> 
> If anyone has any experience on them, please share. They have a lovely classic shape.


Curtis is going to send me more photos, including a photo of the interior on Monday (USA date).  I’ll post them when I get them.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC store.  I think I see a new seasonal color (Josephine and Limousine bags).
> View attachment 4562741
> View attachment 4562742
> View attachment 4562743
> 
> I like the Josephine color combo.
> View attachment 4562744


I just received an email with a picture of that cute Limo BB in Medoc Flamingo. It’s so attractive that I may need to stop by just to see it IRL. I only wish the dimensions were slightly larger - something in between BB and medium.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> I just received an email with a picture of that cute Limo BB in Medoc Flamingo. It’s so attractive that I may need to stop by just to see it IRL. I only wish the dimensions were slightly larger - something in between BB and medium.


I’ve been looking for the dimensions in an old text.  Do you happen to know them?  I remember they were camera case-ish.  Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve been looking for the dimensions in an old text.  Do you happen to know them?  I remember they were camera case-ish.  Thank you!


I had Moon at Moynat take out the measuring tape today for the BB . It’s 10” x 7” x 4”. So it can work as a daily bag that holds only essentials. I’m still weighing pros and cons of the bag. I was able to try the Medoc Flamingo and Cobalt.  I’m on the shorter side so the BB with the strap adjusted at its longest still rests comfortably on my hip.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> I had Moon at Moynat take out the measuring tape today for the BB . It’s 10” x 7” x 4”. So it can work as a daily bag that holds only essentials. I’m still weighing pros and cons of the bag. I was able to try the Medoc Flamingo and Cobalt.  I’m on the shorter side so the BB with the strap adjusted at its longest still rests comfortably on my hip.
> View attachment 4564503
> View attachment 4564504


Thank you so much!  The Limo bb has plenty of room for me.  My Gucci Soho Disco has a lot of room for my things, and then some.  The Limo is 2” longer, 2” taller and about 1” wider.  I would have to wear it crossbody, though.  I am tall (5’10”) and would have to punch more holes or something.
I think the two things that would keep my wallet closed are- it looks like it’ll really squish out on the sides, if carried crossbody, and it looks almost as difficult to get into as the Hermès Bolide (except for the handles being softer).  It’s cute and will probably stay on my list, until I have a chance to try it out.
Thank you again, for the info.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> *Sourisbrune*, are the first two models pictured Paradis bags? I don't think I've seen them in-store before, at least not here in Singapore.
> 
> If anyone has any experience on them, please share. They have a lovely classic shape.







Here are some interior photos.  I hope this helps, since you haven t been able to see a Paradis Low in person.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is going to send me more photos, including a photo of the interior on Monday (USA date).  I’ll post them when I get them.





NYC surprisingly has a few colors- a dark red, a dark-ish pink (previous post), the three colors above and blue.
A shout out to Curtis for the photos.  Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

A few of the Paulines against the store wall in NYC.  The colors are so pretty!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks for the photos! I love this colour combo, I think from my last visit there will also be a taupe with black (which if I’d been patient enough to wait for I would have got) and a dark green combo? I love my Josephine so much I’m now scheming how to fund a larger sized one (although I really wish there was a size in between, the larger one is slightly too big for my frame at 38cm) or a Pauline in a neutral colour. Just not sure about that zip!


No plans as of yet for an in between size of the Josephine.  Let’s cross our fingers.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Styleanyone said:


> @Sourisbrune , are those Paradise bags made of box leather?


They are made out of satin leather.  Satin leather is more durable than box leather, and has a slightly matte sheen.  I thought it looked a lot like the leather used in the Lou bag and several other bags I’ve shown on this thread.  Scroll through past posts for some examples.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> No plans as of yet for an in between size of the Josephine.  Let’s cross our fingers.


My fingers are crossed! Hopefully it will come next year as I can’t justify another bag just yet anyway so don’t need added temptation


----------



## lxrac

Hi ya'll does anyone in here have or knows anything about the card holder?  How many cards can it fit max? etc etc. Thanks!


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4564809
> View attachment 4564810
> View attachment 4564811
> 
> Here are some interior photos.  I hope this helps, since you haven t been able to see a Paradis Low in person.


Thank you! This really is a gorgeous bag. It might be something I'll work towards saving for.


----------



## jp824

Moynat is my latest bag obsession.  My first Moynat  bag...Madeleine clutch


----------



## Sourisbrune

jp824 said:


> Moynat is my latest bag obsession.  My first Moynat  bag...Madeleine clutch


You’re bag is beautiful!  I love the simplicity of the design, the neutral color and its unique, clean lines.  Your scarf beneath your Madeleine is very pretty.  Love the colors!


----------



## jp824

Sourisbrune said:


> You’re bag is beautiful!  I love the simplicity of the design, the neutral color and its unique, clean lines.  Your scarf beneath your Madeleine is very pretty.  Love the colors!



Thank you Sourisbrune!


----------



## Styleanyone

thank you @Sourisbrune  for the info. Next time when I am in south coast plaza, I will go to the store to see this type of leather.


----------



## bcase

are there any pictures of the limosine 40 briefcase - men's piece usually>  Any stock anywhere of that piece?  I will travel worldwide for it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bcase said:


> are there any pictures of the limosine 40 briefcase - men's piece usually>  Any stock anywhere of that piece?  I will travel worldwide for it.


I’ll ask.  If I get one, I will post.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Does anyone know if there are new seasonal colours for the Gabby?


----------



## Sourisbrune

lxrac said:


> View attachment 4564966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ya'll does anyone in here have or knows anything about the card holder?  How many cards can it fit max? etc etc. Thanks!


It holds 5-8 cards.


----------



## lxrac

Sourisbrune said:


> It holds 5-8 cards.



Wow!  Thank you! 
Is 5-8 right off the bat or after it the leather stretches? 
This is good for all my store loyalty rewards cards then.


----------



## Sourisbrune

No 


bcase said:


> are there any pictures of the limosine 40 briefcase - men's piece usually>  Any stock anywhere of that piece?  I will travel worldwide for it.


No photos, yet.  As a matter of fact, Curtis checked worldwide for you and it isn’t looking good at this point.  I’ll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Does anyone know if there are new seasonal colours for the Gabby?


I’ll have a colorful treat, very soon.  I’ll have photos by next week (fingers crossed) of a couple of fresh, new, colorful Gabby bags (well, I know of at least one by next week, but more are coming out soon).  I’ll post when I get photos.
Please stay tuned.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Colors are coming in ...  Danse and Josephine.  Gabby coming soon.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Colors are coming in ...  Danse and Josephine.  Gabby coming soon.
> View attachment 4567046
> View attachment 4567047





Sourisbrune said:


> Colors are coming in ...  Danse and Josephine.  Gabby coming soon.
> View attachment 4567046
> View attachment 4567047


Thanks @Sourisbrune for all the updates and photos - I rely on these as I'm nowhere near a store and the online sites lack inventory!!!


----------



## izzyParis

I am considering adding the Gaby PM (new size) to my handbag collection, which would be my first Moynat.  I tend to gravitate towards Hermes and sometime Celine as i like simple lines etc.  I hope to try on in Paris in a few weeks but in the meantime if anyone has any mod shots/photos/opinions I am all ears as I debate the pros and cons.  Any input is appreciated.  Also, I kind of like the causal slouch of the Gaby which is is why i am leaning towards the Gaby vs another more structured Moynat handbag. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

izzyParis said:


> I am considering adding the Gaby PM (new size) to my handbag collection, which would be my first Moynat.  I tend to gravitate towards Hermes and sometime Celine as i like simple lines etc.  I hope to try on in Paris in a few weeks but in the meantime if anyone has any mod shots/photos/opinions I am all ears as I debate the pros and cons.  Any input is appreciated.  Also, I kind of like the causal slouch of the Gaby which is is why i am leaning towards the Gaby vs another more structured Moynat handbag.
> Thanks!


I don’t own one so don’t have mod shots, but I tried it when I purchased my Josephine and the size was very similar. The mini was just a little too small for my tastes (and the amount of stuff I like to carry!) but the pm was great. I love slouchy bags too which was part of the appeal of the Gaby and the Josephine but prefer a two handled tote to a single handle as it’s just a little easier to access on the move hence my choice. Although the last single top handled bag I had was a Kelly and that really was a PITA to open one handed on the move (had to use a knee or two hands) so the Gaby is probably much much easier!


----------



## izzyParis

Tonimichelle said:


> I don’t own one so don’t have mod shots, but I tried it when I purchased my Josephine and the size was very similar. The mini was just a little too small for my tastes (and the amount of stuff I like to carry!) but the pm was great. I love slouchy bags too which was part of the appeal of the Gaby and the Josephine but prefer a two handled tote to a single handle as it’s just a little easier to access on the move hence my choice. Although the last single top handled bag I had was a Kelly and that really was a PITA to open one handed on the move (had to use a knee or two hands) so the Gaby is probably much much easier!


Thank you!  You pinpointed one of my struggles with flap handbags in general, opening and closing when in a hurry.  It's one of the reasons that I struggle so much with the flap style.  I really enjoy the aesthetic but the function is often such a deterrent for me.


----------



## Sourisbrune

A brand new bag from Moynat called the Mary-Louise.  It has a retro, vintage-y vibe, imo.  It’s so new that this is the only one in the US, right now.


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Colors are coming in ...  Danse and Josephine.  Gabby coming soon.
> View attachment 4567046
> View attachment 4567047


WOW! Love that combination for the Josephine! 
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> Colors are coming in ...  Danse and Josephine.  Gabby coming soon.
> View attachment 4567046
> View attachment 4567047



Can’t wait to see more colors in the Gaby! Thanks for all your pictures


----------



## TeeCee77

Had some fun playing at Moynat Taipei today ❤️


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> Had some fun playing at Moynat Taipei today ❤️


Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing your photos.  I love that people around the world have the love of a luxury brand, and their lovely bags, in common.


----------



## bagnut1

TeeCee77 said:


> Had some fun playing at Moynat Taipei today ❤️


Very nice!  Those purples are TDF!


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC store.  I think I see a new seasonal color (Josephine and Limousine bags).
> View attachment 4562741
> View attachment 4562742
> View attachment 4562743
> 
> I like the Josephine color combo.
> View attachment 4562744



The navy one is the Holdall Ville petite, isn't it?  I like that the Holdall has a shoulder strap and two zips which makes it imo more handy for daily use than a similarly roomy bag like the limo. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> The navy one is the Holdall Ville petite, isn't it?  I like that the Holdall has a shoulder strap and two zips which makes it imo more handy for daily use than a similarly roomy bag like the limo. Thoughts/suggestions?


I like the look.  Curtis said it’s a good basic briefcase.  He likes it.  It’s a very good bag.  Simplistic, very clean looking and attractive.  Here’s the new blue.


Black and Blur are the two colors available in the U.S..


----------



## Sourisbrune

bcase said:


> I am looking for the limousinbe 40 hard briefcase.  I have searched all over the world at many Moynat boutiques. i have seen 2.  One was black in london 2 years ago.  One was a display mode that I was shown by L-M at Paris.  I am still searching.  Any pointers?







Curtis just received the only Limousine Briefcase 40 in the world.  It’s not at the regular boutique.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4570530
> View attachment 4570531
> View attachment 4570532
> 
> Curtis just received the only Limousine Briefcase 40 in the world.  It’s not at the regular boutique.


That’s very smart looking! I love their monogram canvas. I’m waiting to hear if I can special order a checkbook cover in it.


----------



## Passerine123

TeeCee77 said:


> Had some fun playing at Moynat Taipei today ❤️


Wow, absolutely gorgeous, I want them all!


----------



## Sourisbrune

New to Moynat- Gaby bags in nubuck.  I think the color saturation is incredible.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> New to Moynat- Gaby bags in nubuck.  I think the color saturation is incredible.
> View attachment 4571277
> View attachment 4571278


They take my breath away!!  Do you have any price information?  Thanks so much


----------



## cyrill

Got this from Moynat London yesterday, so glad to finally has this rejane ❤️


----------



## Bagaholic222

Cool Breeze said:


> They take my breath away!!  Do you have any price information?  Thanks so much


Just spoke with Moon from the NYC store - the Gabby PM in nubuck is $4,700 USD.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just spoke with Moon from the NYC store - the Gabby PM in nubuck is $4,700 USD.


Thank you very much!  I’ll be in NYC in early December and I will definitely check these bags out in person.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cyrill said:


> View attachment 4571372
> 
> 
> Got this from Moynat London yesterday, so glad to finally has this rejane ❤️


Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Sourisbrune

cyrill said:


> View attachment 4571372
> 
> 
> Got this from Moynat London yesterday, so glad to finally has this rejane ❤️


A totally classic bag.  It’s perfect!  Enjoy!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> New to Moynat- Gaby bags in nubuck.  I think the color saturation is incredible.
> View attachment 4571277
> View attachment 4571278


OMG - that COLOR. I would be owning that blue ASAP if not for the gold hardware. Absolutely stunning, but I am a PHW girl.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77, I’m a shw/phw gal, too.


----------



## Passerine123

These photos are gorgeous and really show how beautiful these bags are. Too bad the official web site doesn't do more of the same. For example, it would be nice to see photos of the bags in the season's colors instead of just listing them (I mean, what color is Moynat's Ocean? Deep blue, light blue, green blue, who knows?)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Passerine123 said:


> These photos are gorgeous and really show how beautiful these bags are. Too bad the official web site doesn't do more of the same. For example, it would be nice to see photos of the bags in the season's colors instead of just listing them (I mean, what color is Moynat's Ocean? Deep blue, light blue, green blue, who knows?)


I totally agree. I first discovered Moynat on a visit to Le Bon Marche in Paris either two or three years ago (can’t remember which as we go each November but wasn’t last year!). I’ve checked boutiques when I’ve seen them since and occasionally the website. But it was photos in this thread that eventually made me make a purchase. They definitely don’t show anywhere near enough of what they actually produce or the colours they are available in on the official site and the 24.s site, which as far as I am aware is the only official online place to order has only a very small selection.
Whilst it’s nice to be exclusive, it can’t be a bad thing to show what you may have in the boutique surely!


----------



## galex101404

The Gaby PM in nubuck are breathtaking! Does anyone have a bag in nubuck? If so how does it wear? Is it a lot of maintenance? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alan veivre

I for one am glad that Moynat is "under the radar" and they make perhaps only the most rudimentary efforts at marketing .Moynat is a true gem and wile Hermes certainly produces a top quality product,everybody has heard of Hermes. The so called "luxury" brands like prada,gucci and the like are so ubiquitous that they scarcely qualify for that category. Streetwear is decidedly not luxury and today the lines are becoming blurred Everything' about Moynat is pure luxury,from the store,the gracious and well informed brand ambassadors,the designs,the colors,and most of all the perfect quality .It is such a treat to behold such items,each a work of art and a testimony to a time in the past where quality meant so much and luxury was not just a term applied to pedestrian,and flashy products of the moment and latest trend.  Purchasing a Moynat product is a investment in something of substance and the item will become a treasured companion and source of satisfaction. It is fortunate that Bernard Arnault has made this his personal project and he is content with slow growth and keeping the dignity of the brand . Moynat is for people who have the confidence to carry the best and don't have to shout it to the world


----------



## TeeCee77

I was really interested in trying out the new Gaby PM size. Taipei was sold out, but the SA texted me the next day that one came early!! I rushed in to try. It is the PERFECT size. I’m 5’6” for reference. Unfortunately my collection is beyond capacity for neutrals. I loved it and took some serious self control to walk away. For someone who needs a neutral, this will be perfect. For me, I pray Moynat starts offering it in some really fun and colors like the rejane and I’ll jump all over that bandwagon. Until then, my wallet is safe. Kind of! Haha!


----------



## izzyParis

Wow, thanks for sharing!  I really like the look of the gaby pm.


----------



## Vitamina H

TeeCee77 said:


> I was really interested in trying out the new Gaby PM size. Taipei was sold out, but the SA texted me the next day that one came early!! I rushed in to try. It is the PERFECT size. I’m 5’6” for reference. Unfortunately my collection is beyond capacity for neutrals. I loved it and took some serious self control to walk away. For someone who needs a neutral, this will be perfect. For me, I pray Moynat starts offering it in some really fun and colors like the rejane and I’ll jump all over that bandwagon. Until then, my wallet is safe. Kind of! Haha!


TeeCee, the Gaby PM looks fantastic on you! May I ask if the color is Etoupe and what is the leather? I was told by an SA that the PM isn’t available in Etoupe.‍♀️ Did you try the BB size as well? I think it is so cute, but wonder if the size would be too small?? Do you by chance have a K25 retourne? This a favorite size of mine. I am so looking forward to seeing the PM in person. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Sourisbrune

TeeCee77 said:


> I was really interested in trying out the new Gaby PM size. Taipei was sold out, but the SA texted me the next day that one came early!! I rushed in to try. It is the PERFECT size. I’m 5’6” for reference. Unfortunately my collection is beyond capacity for neutrals. I loved it and took some serious self control to walk away. For someone who needs a neutral, this will be perfect. For me, I pray Moynat starts offering it in some really fun and colors like the rejane and I’ll jump all over that bandwagon. Until then, my wallet is safe. Kind of! Haha!


It looks wonderful on you.  I like seeing the bags on real people, not just the SA’s. It looks good paired with casual and professional outfits.  Do you happened to remember if the PM can be worn crossbody?  Is the strap the same length as the BB strap?  Or do you remember how which hole on the strap you were on (for lack of better wording)?  I’m 5’10”.  I like a 24-25” drop.
I have a feeling we have only started to see the rainbow of colors coming out.
Thank you so much for sharing your photos.  Great modeling!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> I was really interested in trying out the new Gaby PM size. Taipei was sold out, but the SA texted me the next day that one came early!! I rushed in to try. It is the PERFECT size. I’m 5’6” for reference. Unfortunately my collection is beyond capacity for neutrals. I loved it and took some serious self control to walk away. For someone who needs a neutral, this will be perfect. For me, I pray Moynat starts offering it in some really fun and colors like the rejane and I’ll jump all over that bandwagon. Until then, my wallet is safe. Kind of! Haha!


This size looks great on you! When you say your wallet is safe, is that your Moynat card holder in the middle photo? Assuming it is the card holder and not the passport sized one, (if it is yours) do you mind telling me how you find it please?


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> This size looks great on you! When you say your wallet is safe, is that your Moynat card holder in the middle photo? Assuming it is the card holder and not the passport sized one, (if it is yours) do you mind telling me how you find it please?


Yes the passport holder is mine! I got it while I was in Taiwan. I already have one in tourterelle/purple in both the passport and card case size. I actually prefer the passport size for every day use and I use the card case for business cards. This is one of my favorite pieces from moynat!! My wallet is safe this time because I decided to pass on the Gaby bag and wait for something more colorful!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sourisbrune said:


> It looks wonderful on you.  I like seeing the bags on real people, not just the SA’s. It looks good paired with casual and professional outfits.  Do you happened to remember if the PM can be worn crossbody?  Is the strap the same length as the BB strap?  Or do you remember how which hole on the strap you were on (for lack of better wording)?  I’m 5’10”.  I like a 24-25” drop.
> I have a feeling we have only started to see the rainbow of colors coming out.
> Thank you so much for sharing your photos.  Great modeling!


Thank you! Darn, I wish I would have looked at the strap to see what hole I was on... yes, it can be worn cross body. I did try that. I think the strap was on a longer hole and could be shortened from what you see in the pictures. But I think there was room to move shorter and longer. I’m not sure how the strap compares to my BB. Sorry!! 
I’m so excited for some new colors. This bag is a must have for me when the right color comes!


----------



## TeeCee77

Vitamina H said:


> TeeCee, the Gaby PM looks fantastic on you! May I ask if the color is Etoupe and what is the leather? I was told by an SA that the PM isn’t available in Etoupe.‍♀️ Did you try the BB size as well? I think it is so cute, but wonder if the size would be too small?? Do you by chance have a K25 retourne? This a favorite size of mine. I am so looking forward to seeing the PM in person. Thank you for your thoughts!


Thank you!!! This was the tourterelle color, which is a light beige/dove gray in the taurillion blush leather.  I also have a BB in fog! There should be some of my modeling shots a few pages back—I’ll try to find if not. I love both! The BB is strictly a weekend casual bag for me. The PM could cross the line from work to play!
I don’t have a Kelly 25, but I think the PM is somewhere in between a 25 and 28 size. It’s a perfect bag and the tourterelle is stunning. Like I said, if I didn’t already have a stable of neutral bags, it would be mine. So I want! Haha


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes the passport holder is mine! I got it while I was in Taiwan. I already have one in tourterelle/purple in both the passport and card case size. I actually prefer the passport size for every day use and I use the card case for business cards. This is one of my favorite pieces from moynat!! My wallet is safe this time because I decided to pass on the Gaby bag and wait for something more colorful!


Ah thanks! I got what you meant by your wallet being safe! I just meant was the one in the photo your wallet 
I looked at the card holder and thought it might be a bit small so was debating the passport holder for use as a wallet but not sure if it would work for cards or if they would just slide around too much. Ideally I’d like something that would take a little cash too, mainly notes but occasionally a couple of coins. I figured coins would probably fall out though due to the closure. I love the design of it though, looks wise.


----------



## Minnie Meow

Sourisbrune said:


> A brand new bag from Moynat called the Mary-Louise.  It has a retro, vintage-y vibe, imo.  It’s so new that this is the only one in the US, right now.
> View attachment 4567743



This bag makes me think of the movie Transformer


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah thanks! I got what you meant by your wallet being safe! I just meant was the one in the photo your wallet
> I looked at the card holder and thought it might be a bit small so was debating the passport holder for use as a wallet but not sure if it would work for cards or if they would just slide around too much. Ideally I’d like something that would take a little cash too, mainly notes but occasionally a couple of coins. I figured coins would probably fall out though due to the closure. I love the design of it though, looks wise.


The passport size would be perfect for you! I do cards, cash, and coins!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> The passport size would be perfect for you! I do cards, cash, and coins!!


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Vitamina H

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you!!! This was the tourterelle color, which is a light beige/dove gray in the taurillion blush leather.  I also have a BB in fog! There should be some of my modeling shots a few pages back—I’ll try to find if not. I love both! The BB is strictly a weekend casual bag for me. The PM could cross the line from work to play!
> I don’t have a Kelly 25, but I think the PM is somewhere in between a 25 and 28 size. It’s a perfect bag and the tourterelle is stunning. Like I said, if I didn’t already have a stable of neutral bags, it would be mine. So I want! Haha


Thank you, Tee Cee, for your reply. It is most appreciated! Tonight I finally had the chance to see the Gaby BB and the PM in person. The bags are all fantastic! I have wanted to add Etoupe to my collection for a long time. Since Etoupe isn’t offered in the PM size, I think I will go with the BB. It is so cute and fun and definitely serves a different purpose. I think it will make a great travel bag and a grab and go kind of bag. I have a K 25 and K28 to fill the need of formal bag for now. I am so happy you love your BB too. They fit quite a lot. 

I want to say, to the regular contributors of the thread ( Sourisibrune—many thanks), thank you for the vast information. It is so helpful for a brand that is still, thankfully, not so well known. 

Moynat is simply amazing. I am in love with the leathers and and the colors are soooo sumptuous. I love the Josephine too and the new PM Limousine. They are too cute! Thank you all for the postings on this thread and wonderful information about Moynat. It is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## TeeCee77

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you, Tee Cee, for your reply. It is most appreciated! Tonight I finally had the chance to see the Gaby BB and the PM in person. The bags are all fantastic! I have wanted to add Etoupe to my collection for a long time. Since Etoupe isn’t offered in the PM size, I think I will go with the BB. It is so cute and fun and definitely serves a different purpose. I think it will make a great travel bag and a grab and go kind of bag. I have a K 25 and K28 to fill the need of formal bag for now. I am so happy you love your BB too. They fit quite a lot.
> 
> I want to say, to the regular contributors of the thread ( Sourisibrune—many thanks), thank you for the vast information. It is so helpful for a brand that is still, thankfully, not so well known.
> 
> Moynat is simply amazing. I am in love with the leathers and and the colors are soooo sumptuous. I love the Josephine too and the new PM Limousine. They are too cute! Thank you all for the postings on this thread and wonderful information about Moynat. It is such a breath of fresh air.


Yay! I am so happy you got to try both sizes on and loved the BB!! It’s an Asia and completely functional size. I adore mine. It’s so easy to throw on and go, and it really does carry a surprising amount! Congrats and do show us pictures of your new bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you, Tee Cee, for your reply. It is most appreciated! Tonight I finally had the chance to see the Gaby BB and the PM in person. The bags are all fantastic! I have wanted to add Etoupe to my collection for a long time. Since Etoupe isn’t offered in the PM size, I think I will go with the BB. It is so cute and fun and definitely serves a different purpose. I think it will make a great travel bag and a grab and go kind of bag. I have a K 25 and K28 to fill the need of formal bag for now. I am so happy you love your BB too. They fit quite a lot.
> 
> I want to say, to the regular contributors of the thread ( Sourisibrune—many thanks), thank you for the vast information. It is so helpful for a brand that is still, thankfully, not so well known.
> 
> Moynat is simply amazing. I am in love with the leathers and and the colors are soooo sumptuous. I love the Josephine too and the new PM Limousine. They are too cute! Thank you all for the postings on this thread and wonderful information about Moynat. It is such a breath of fresh air.


It’s been my pleasure.  I like sharing the eye candy Curtis sends to me.  He used to work for a different luxury house, then joined the Moynat brand a few years ago.  He loves Moynat!  His energy towards the brand is infectious and exciting, and I enjoy sharing with my TPF family.  I love this thread.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Really excited to finally being the proud owner of a Moynat bag! Josephine PM purchased yesterday from the boutique in Mount St. London. I went up for my birthday, wasn’t exactly supposed to buy a bag but I’ve been admiring them for a while and once I saw it in person it was love! Had a lovely time at the boutique too, we were shown all the vintage pieces they have and given a glass of champagne to celebrate
> View attachment 4539749


Could I get your feedback on the Josephine pm?  I really like the Taupe/Medoc combination this season, but would like some user comments on ease of use (getting in and out of bag), functionality and weight before I plunge in.  Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Could I get your feedback on the Josephine pm?  I really like the Taupe/Medoc combination this season, but would like some user comments on ease of use (getting in and out of bag), functionality and weight before I plunge in.  Thanks!


Of course!
I absolutely love it! Very light weight and very easy to get in and out of one handed if need be.
 It has a small pocket inside that is too small to be useable (might take a credit card but not much else) so I don’t use that.
The interior is beautifully soft, I can’t help stroking it occasionally! But very pale so I keep most things in pouches although I’m still on the hunt for a suitable organiser. The bag is slightly slouchy which I like so don’t want a stiff organiser personally.
The shoulder strap is handy but I prefer the look of the bag with the handles upright so tend to hand / arm carry. It can easily go cross body on me though even on the shortest length.
The only slight negative for me is I wish it was just slightly larger. I’m used to a Birkin 30 which you can chuck a load of shopping in whilst out and about. The shape of the Josephine means that the top of the bag narrows so it’s harder to pop in say a large greeting card and keep it flat. For my normal daily essentials though there’s plenty of space with room to spare.
It fits a lot lot more than my medium Diorama for instance. I wouldn’t use it for work but I’ve used it exclusively on days off since I purchased it. I’m slightly obsessed with it!
I hope that helps? If you’d like the actual weight let me know and I’ll dig out my scales for you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Of course!
> I absolutely love it! Very light weight and very easy to get in and out of one handed if need be.
> It has a small pocket inside that is too small to be useable (might take a credit card but not much else) so I don’t use that.
> The interior is beautifully soft, I can’t help stroking it occasionally! But very pale so I keep most things in pouches although I’m still on the hunt for a suitable organiser. The bag is slightly slouchy which I like so don’t want a stiff organiser personally.
> The shoulder strap is handy but I prefer the look of the bag with the handles upright so tend to hand / arm carry. It can easily go cross body on me though even on the shortest length.
> The only slight negative for me is I wish it was just slightly larger. I’m used to a Birkin 30 which you can chuck a load of shopping in whilst out and about. The shape of the Josephine means that the top of the bag narrows so it’s harder to pop in say a large greeting card and keep it flat. For my normal daily essentials though there’s plenty of space with room to spare.
> It fits a lot lot more than my medium Diorama for instance. I wouldn’t use it for work but I’ve used it exclusively on days off since I purchased it. I’m slightly obsessed with it!
> I hope that helps? If you’d like the actual weight let me know and I’ll dig out my scales for you!


Thank you so much - this is soooooo helpful!!!  I knew that the size might be an issue for me, but the MM is just too big even for work!  But your picture was so gorgeous and it has a casual vibe that I like for everyday.  If it not an inconvenience, a weigh in would be nice...no rush though!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thank you so much - this is soooooo helpful!!!  I knew that the size might be an issue for me, but the MM is just too big even for work!  But your picture was so gorgeous and it has a casual vibe that I like for everyday.  If it not an inconvenience, a weigh in would be nice...no rush though!


No problem at all!
Josephine by herself weighs 595g, with the strap is 642g.
I tried the MM but although light weight still it’s even wider than a B35 and I’m too short I think! I also prefer the proportions of the PM when you compare them both in photos, I guess because the lock looks comparatively larger on the little one. She was just prettier!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> No problem at all!
> Josephine by herself weighs 595g, with the strap is 642g.
> I tried the MM but although light weight still it’s even wider than a B35 and I’m too short I think! I also prefer the proportions of the PM when you compare them both in photos, I guess because the lock looks comparatively larger on the little one. She was just prettier!


That is quite impressive weight wise.  I asked the NYC store to send me modelling pictures of the MM and it just looked too wide (38cm) for daily use.  Actually I wasn't really sold on the bi-colour until I saw your Josephine in action!  Thanks again for sharing and advice!


----------



## Tonimichelle

You’re welcome!
 To give you an idea what fits, IPhone XS Max, mini bolide H pouch with makeup, sunglasses or a small foldable umbrella and reading glasses in a soft pouch, H calvi card case, longchamp coin purse (with my vape in it), and a small H dustbag for tissues, EarPods, keys etc. It will close easily and not be too stuffed with this lot. Could possibly fit a bit more!




Bagaholic222 said:


> That is quite impressive weight wise.  I asked the NYC store to send me modelling pictures of the MM and it just looked too wide (38cm) for daily use.  Actually I wasn't really sold on the bi-colour until I saw your Josephine in action!  Thanks again for sharing and advice!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis is setting up a Pop-Up in San Francisco.  He’ll be back for it in November.
It’ll be at Sak’s, the stand alone store on Post Street.  The Pop-Up will be November 12-21.  If you live in the San Francisco area, here’s your chance to see the bags, scarves and small leather goods up close.

Rejane Mercure is a bb, with mixed hardware.  It’s from the press day show in Paris.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is setting up a Pop-Up in San Francisco.  He’ll be back for it in November.
> It’ll be at Sak’s, the stand alone store on Post Street.  The Pop-Up will be November 12-21.  If you live in the San Francisco area, here’s your chance to see the bags, scarves and small leather goods up close.
> 
> Rejane Mercure is a bb, with mixed hardware.  It’s from the press day show in Paris.
> View attachment 4577211
> View attachment 4577212
> View attachment 4577213


Gorgeous!  Let Curtis know that Canada needs some love too


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous!  Let Curtis know that Canada needs some love too


Definitely!  I used to go to Vancouver every weekend for years.  My dad’s is part Québécois.  I love Canada!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous!  Let Curtis know that Canada needs some love too


Which province do you live in?  I’ll tell Curtis.   Chances are, if Moynat were to ever do anything up there, it’d be in Toronto, or maybe Montréal (though my family  loves Québec City).  The customs laws and regulations are ridiculous, so a store or pop-up may take a while to come to fruition.  They had a tough time setting up a second store in the US, even though they already had a store in NYC.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Which province do you live in?  I’ll tell Curtis.   Chances are, if Moynat were to ever do anything up there, it’d be in Toronto, or maybe Montréal (though my family  loves Québec City).  The customs laws and regulations are ridiculous, so a store or pop-up may take a while to come to fruition.  They had a tough time setting up a second store in the US, even though they already had a store in NYC.


I'm in Toronto!  I hear you about the bureaucracy though...it takes us forever to get some stuff here


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is setting up a Pop-Up in San Francisco.  He’ll be back for it in November.
> It’ll be at Sak’s, the stand alone store on Post Street.  The Pop-Up will be November 12-21.  If you live in the San Francisco area, here’s your chance to see the bags, scarves and small leather goods up close.
> 
> Rejane Mercure is a bb, with mixed hardware.  It’s from the press day show in Paris.
> View attachment 4577211
> View attachment 4577212
> View attachment 4577213



Thank you for sharing the news!  I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## hakyugyu

Hi guys, 
I am new to the brand and just recently went to the store to try this cabotine pm out. Does anyone have this bag? Do you guys know how often Moynat comes out with new color for this bag?


----------



## swallowtails

It's late here in Singapore but I'm too excited not to share - I got my first Moynat, and it's a limousine! Shout-out to *@Sourisbrune* for the wonderful photographs and observations of the bag, and everyone else who have shared their opinions on the limousine on the thread. I've learnt so much about it that even before actually using it I feel like I know the bag already.

I'll have some photos when the light is better, and since I'm taking it out on Sunday I'll be back to share some first impressions. Happy to finally be able to give back to this thread.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is setting up a Pop-Up in San Francisco.  He’ll be back for it in November.
> It’ll be at Sak’s, the stand alone store on Post Street.  The Pop-Up will be November 12-21.  If you live in the San Francisco area, here’s your chance to see the bags, scarves and small leather goods up close.
> 
> Rejane Mercure is a bb, with mixed hardware.  It’s from the press day show in Paris.
> View attachment 4577211
> View attachment 4577212
> View attachment 4577213



The Rejane Mercure looks amazing! I love that Moynat is really going for that art deco look.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> The Rejane Mercure looks amazing! I love that Moynat is really going for that art deco look.


I’ve noticed that Art Deco look with a couple of their new bag designs, too.  I feel like we’re back in the 1930’s design-wise.


----------



## Tonimichelle

*Had a fantastic time visiting the flagship boutique on Rue Saint Honore in Paris this morning. I even got to see the apartment upstairs and some incredible Moynat trunks. The ladies in there were so lovely! Wasn’t sure if the photos would be of interest, so apologies if not. My Josephine managed to sneak into shot too!*


----------



## swallowtails

Took the limousine out today and I'm so pleased with it. It is the perfect 'small' bag for a day/night out when I'm not expecting to carry more than my essentials.

It's mainly a hand carry bag; because of the structure the bag feels a bit awkward carried on the shoulder (feels like an overstuffed gym bag to me), the sides smoosh a bit and one strap kept falling off unless I keep a hand on it. Still, the SA assured me the leather isn't subjected to stress when smooshed (in fact it was designed for this to happen) and I wouldn't wear the bag out even if I did this every day. I don't mind hand carrying the limousine since it's not as roomy as, say my Goyard Artois, which gets very heavy from all the things I can put in it.

Included some shots below of how I usually carry it and shoulder carry (apologies for the bad lighting; they were taken in a fitting room).












I'm amazed by the construction and the quality. The sewing is impeccable; I literally cannot find any faults with it. The outside leather is flexible and sturdy; while the orange lining is luxurious to the touch. The design feels very well thought out; I'm impressed by the small details. There is a piece of leather sewn in at each end that help keep items in the bag secure even when the bag is fully unzipped. When it's unzipped the top kind of folds in, which hid my things from view. It's possible to unzip it with one hand. It's cute how the handles fall across the bag naturally when you set it down.






I managed to fit: a compact wallet, earphones, kindle paperwhite, phone, pen, 300ml water bottle (laid horizontally), scarf, a lipstick, a small pouch with misc things (meds, pocket tissues, lip balm etc). I'm mainly using it as a night out/going to the theatre bag, but it feels like it would hold up really well even with daily use.


----------



## Passerine123

Just came back from the Moynat boutique at Bon Marche. Loved the Danse and Gaby models (larger size). Ericka there is delightful and super helpful. FYI, the color Ocean is being discontinued.

I took a few photos, including one of a Gabrielle with one of the limited edition twillies they’re offering.

Prices (euros).  Small Danse: 3250 Larger Danse: 4250. Larger Gaby with gold hardware: 4300. Apologies in advance if I made any pricing errors!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4580710
> View attachment 4580711
> View attachment 4580712
> View attachment 4580713
> 
> *Had a fantastic time visiting the flagship boutique on Rue Saint Honore in Paris this morning. I even got to see the apartment upstairs and some incredible Moynat trunks. The ladies in there were so lovely! Wasn’t sure if the photos would be of interest, so apologies if not. My Josephine managed to sneak into shot too!*


Oooooooooo!  I love it.  That you for sharing the fantastic photos!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Took the limousine out today and I'm so pleased with it. It is the perfect 'small' bag for a day/night out when I'm not expecting to carry more than my essentials.
> 
> It's mainly a hand carry bag; because of the structure the bag feels a bit awkward carried on the shoulder (feels like an overstuffed gym bag to me), the sides smoosh a bit and one strap kept falling off unless I keep a hand on it. Still, the SA assured me the leather isn't subjected to stress when smooshed (in fact it was designed for this to happen) and I wouldn't wear the bag out even if I did this every day. I don't mind hand carrying the limousine since it's not as roomy as, say my Goyard Artois, which gets very heavy from all the things I can put in it.
> 
> Included some shots below of how I usually carry it and shoulder carry (apologies for the bad lighting; they were taken in a fitting room).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed by the construction and the quality. The sewing is impeccable; I literally cannot find any faults with it. The outside leather is flexible and sturdy; while the orange lining is luxurious to the touch. The design feels very well thought out; I'm impressed by the small details. There is a piece of leather sewn in at each end that help keep items in the bag secure even when the bag is fully unzipped. When it's unzipped the top kind of folds in, which hid my things from view. It's possible to unzip it with one hand. It's cute how the handles fall across the bag naturally when you set it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to fit: a compact wallet, earphones, kindle paperwhite, phone, pen, 300ml water bottle (laid horizontally), scarf, a lipstick, a small pouch with misc things (meds, pocket tissues, lip balm etc). I'm mainly using it as a night out/going to the theatre bag, but it feels like it would hold up really well even with daily use.


Congratulations!  It looks terrific on you.  I love the black.  Thank you for the photos and sharing very useful information.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4581266
> View attachment 4581267
> View attachment 4581268
> View attachment 4581269
> 
> 
> Just came back from the Moynat boutique at Bon Marche. Loved the Danse and Gaby models (larger size). Ericka there is delightful and super helpful. FYI, the color Ocean is being discontinued.
> 
> I took a few photos, including one of a Gabrielle with one of the limited edition twillies they’re offering.
> 
> Prices (euros).  Small Danse: 3250 Larger Danse: 4250. Larger Gaby with gold hardware: 4300. Apologies in advance if I made any pricing errors!


Beautiful bags.  I love the colors.  Too bad about the discontinuation of ocean, I like the color.  Thank you for the photos.  I enjoy seeing what’s out there, around the world.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Is the Danse a crossbody bag?


----------



## bagnut1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is the Danse a crossbody bag?


Yes!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

bagnut1 said:


> Yes!


Oh my!  I really need to book a trip to NY or Paris!   I may need a Gaby and a Danse.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!  It looks terrific on you.  I love the black.  Thank you for the photos and sharing very useful information.



Thank you! Happy to contribute!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just back from Paris and couldn’t resist bringing Pauline back with me!

Had the most fantastic service in the Moynat boutique. My lovely SA even gave me a complimentary Moynat bag charm featuring the Arc De Triomphe in bleuet to match my Josephine and had had my initials hot stamped onto it as a surprise!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Just back from Paris and couldn’t resist bringing Pauline back with me!
> 
> Had the most fantastic service in the Moynat boutique. My lovely SA even gave me a complimentary Moynat bag charm featuring the Arc De Triomphe in bleuet to match my Josephine and had had my initials hot stamped onto it as a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4583038


Beautiful bag with a wonderful story to go along with it.  Wishing you many happy memories to come


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful bag with a wonderful story to go along with it.  Wishing you many happy memories to come


Thank you


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Just back from Paris and couldn’t resist bringing Pauline back with me!
> 
> Had the most fantastic service in the Moynat boutique. My lovely SA even gave me a complimentary Moynat bag charm featuring the Arc De Triomphe in bleuet to match my Josephine and had had my initials hot stamped onto it as a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4583038


I agree with Cool Breeze- that’s a story that will give you wonderful memories each time you use your bag and see your bag charm.  
I love the lines of the Pauline.  Your bag is on my list- Moynat’s taupe is one of my favorites.  It’s a beautiful neutral.
Please let us know how you like the style over time.  What works for you and what you’d change if you could.
Be well and enjoy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree with Cool Breeze- that’s a story that will give you wonderful memories each time you use your bag and see your bag charm.
> I love the lines of the Pauline.  Your bag is on my list- Moynat’s taupe is one of my favorites.  It’s a beautiful neutral.
> Please let us know how you like the style over time.  What works for you and what you’d change if you could.
> Be well and enjoy!


Thank you. The taupe was my favourite by far and even DH went wow when he saw it! I have an Hermes belt in etoupe which is a very similar colour, just very slightly lighter although that may be due to the different leather.

I love the shape of the Pauline, it was just the zip I wasn’t sure about. After a couple of days use though I feel it’s not really an issue. When worn on the arm the two sides of the bag sit pretty closely together so for the main part it’s fine to just leave it unzipped. When I was in an area that felt riskier (Gare du Nord for instance) I kept it mostly done up and just partially unzipped it when I needed something. It’s certainly not as open at the top as a Birkin for instance and that really is a mission to close!

The bag is quite short in height, but I can fit quite a bit in it if I lay things flat as opposed to standing them up as it’s quite long and wide. Certainly enough for my daily needs plus a bit more!

I mentioned in the Rue St Honore boutique that an in between size for the Josephine would be really good and they said they’d pass that on so fingers crossed.
Oh and Ramesh Nair liked a couple of my Josephine photos on Instagram while I was away! I was dead chuffed!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you. The taupe was my favourite by far and even DH went wow when he saw it! I have an Hermes belt in etoupe which is a very similar colour, just very slightly lighter although that may be due to the different leather.
> 
> I love the shape of the Pauline, it was just the zip I wasn’t sure about. After a couple of days use though I feel it’s not really an issue. When worn on the arm the two sides of the bag sit pretty closely together so for the main part it’s fine to just leave it unzipped. When I was in an area that felt riskier (Gare du Nord for instance) I kept it mostly done up and just partially unzipped it when I needed something. It’s certainly not as open at the top as a Birkin for instance and that really is a mission to close!
> 
> The bag is quite short in height, but I can fit quite a bit in it if I lay things flat as opposed to standing them up as it’s quite long and wide. Certainly enough for my daily needs plus a bit more!
> 
> I mentioned in the Rue St Honore boutique that an in between size for the Josephine would be really good and they said they’d pass that on so fingers crossed.
> Oh and Ramesh Nair liked a couple of my Josephine photos on Instagram while I was away! I was dead chuffed!


Excellent!  He saw your photos!!!
I feel like Moynat is one of those companies that listens to their clientele.  I’ve mentioned one color Josephines.  Yes, let’s cross our fingers about an in-between size, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ho! Ho! Ho! And mistletoe!  T’is the season.  The bag charms are trickling in.  The ornaments have hit NYC in time for the snow this weekend.


Below is a taupe and black Josephine.  The two neutral colors work for me.  I like the color of the pm Gaby in the background, too.  It’s their new color called Cobalt.


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi everyone! I am finally back home and able to post again. I thank you all so very much for the information and pictures here. It is such a huge help! I brought home a Gaby BB in taupe. I adore this bag. I was so worried it would be too small, but honestly it is perfect. The color is exactly the shade of taupe I have longed for. Yay!! 

Sourisbrune, the taupe/black Josephine is gorgeous!! Wow!

I took pictures with every bag size/style I am interested in and this is one of them. I really do hope they make a solid color Josephine in the future. I had the chance to see the cobalt Gaby PM and it is equally stunning. If this color is still available in the Spring, this may be my next Moynat. I find the size really, really nice. Unfortunately, Macarons were super limited. I have a Chico Macaron and would love to add some more of them. They look and lay so nice on bags.


----------



## Vitamina H

Tonimichelle and Swallowtails, big congratulations on your beautiful new bags! I love both styles so much! The Pauline is definitely on my list as well. There is something 'old world elegance' about this bag to me. How fun that you got to visit the trunk room upstairs! I loved reading your experience. This is the way a real luxury shopping memory should be!  Swallowtails, I think the Limousine is extremely elegant and casual chic all at the same time. When Erika modeled it for me I was blown away by how stunning it looked. Did you also like the Limousine PM size? I really like it too, but only as hand carried without the shoulder strap. The straps felt strange to me when they were hanging. It is such a practical little bag though. I honestly can say that I love each style that Moynat produces in some size or color! These bags are very, very addictive! ha!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Hi everyone! I am finally back home and able to post again. I thank you all so very much for the information and pictures here. It is such a huge help! I brought home a Gaby BB in taupe. I adore this bag. I was so worried it would be too small, but honestly it is perfect. The color is exactly the shade of taupe I have longed for. Yay!!
> 
> Sourisbrune, the taupe/black Josephine is gorgeous!! Wow!
> 
> I took pictures with every bag size/style I am interested in and this is one of them. I really do hope they make a solid color Josephine in the future. I had the chance to see the cobalt Gaby PM and it is equally stunning. If this color is still available in the Spring, this may be my next Moynat. I find the size really, really nice. Unfortunately, Macarons were super limited. I have a Chico Macaron and would love to add some more of them. They look and lay so nice on bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584655


Gorgeous!  This is bag number two on my list.  A black Gaby bb is number one.  Photos like this, and the Pauline, and Limo, and more have me sticking to my list. We’re remodeling part of our house and buying new living room furniture right now, so I’m on an eye candy diet.  Thank you for sharing.  I enjoy reading when a TPF family member gets a beautiful bag and loves it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4581266
> View attachment 4581267
> View attachment 4581268
> View attachment 4581269
> 
> 
> Just came back from the Moynat boutique at Bon Marche. Loved the Danse and Gaby models (larger size). Ericka there is delightful and super helpful. FYI, the color Ocean is being discontinued.
> 
> I took a few photos, including one of a Gabrielle with one of the limited edition twillies they’re offering.
> 
> Prices (euros).  Small Danse: 3250 Larger Danse: 4250. Larger Gaby with gold hardware: 4300. Apologies in advance if I made any pricing errors!


What is the name of the twillie may I ask?


----------



## Passerine123

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the name of the twillie may I ask?


I don’t know but I think there were only a few choices available — they were from a limited edition by a Japanese artist.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Passerine123 said:


> I don’t know but I think there were only a few choices available — they were from a limited edition by a Japanese artist.


Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vitamina H said:


> Hi everyone! I am finally back home and able to post again. I thank you all so very much for the information and pictures here. It is such a huge help! I brought home a Gaby BB in taupe. I adore this bag. I was so worried it would be too small, but honestly it is perfect. The color is exactly the shade of taupe I have longed for. Yay!!
> 
> Sourisbrune, the taupe/black Josephine is gorgeous!! Wow!
> 
> I took pictures with every bag size/style I am interested in and this is one of them. I really do hope they make a solid color Josephine in the future. I had the chance to see the cobalt Gaby PM and it is equally stunning. If this color is still available in the Spring, this may be my next Moynat. I find the size really, really nice. Unfortunately, Macarons were super limited. I have a Chico Macaron and would love to add some more of them. They look and lay so nice on bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584655


Congratulations and thank you for showing us your beautiful new bag! You’re right Moynat is addictive and I love seeing the photos on here too. Please post any others you took if you can!


----------



## Tonimichelle

My little Moynat family, including the charm my lovely Paris SA gave me for Josephine


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> My little Moynat family, including the charm my lovely Paris SA gave me for Josephine
> 
> View attachment 4584870


Beautiful bag family!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho! And mistletoe!  T’is the season.  The bag charms are trickling in.  The ornaments have hit NYC in time for the snow this weekend.
> View attachment 4584362
> 
> Below is a taupe and black Josephine.  The two neutral colors work for me.  I like the color of the pm Gaby in the background, too.  It’s their new color called Cobalt.
> View attachment 4584363


The Paris store emailed me this morning as I had been inquiring on the other colour options, and it's coming to me shortly!!!  So excited


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Do you find the Pauline zipper an issue?  Some have commented that it is a hassle.


I’ve only had it a few days but so far no, and I don’t envisage it being a problem. It’s easier just to leave it undone and the zipper pocket inside fits my card case so that’s still zipped away. If I have done it up for security (or weather!) I’ve just partially unzipped it to get what I need.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> The Paris store emailed me this morning as I had been inquiring on the other colour options, and it's coming to me shortly!!!  So excited


Gorgeous! Congratulations and enjoy . I didn’t see that a few days ago so I’m guessing must have just arrived!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations and enjoy . I didn’t see that a few days ago so I’m guessing must have just arrived!


Thanks - your feedback helped me pull the trigger.  I liked the burgundy combination that they had in the MM, but it was not available in the PM.  The Pauline and Danse and next on my list!!!


----------



## Vitamina H

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous!  This is bag number two on my list.  A black Gaby bb is number one.  Photos like this, and the Pauline, and Limo, and more have me sticking to my list. We’re remodeling part of our house and buying new living room furniture right now, so I’m on an eye candy diet.  Thank you for sharing.  I enjoy reading when a TPF family member gets a beautiful bag and loves it.  Enjoy!


Thank you! A black BB Gaby will be perfect! I got the chance to see one and it is so pretty. How fun to be remodeling your house - that is exciting! I know first hand how expensive it is and how expensive new furniture costs, but it is so worthwhile when completed. As much as I love bags and scarves, having a beautiful home is even more pleasing. Enjoy picking all your new furnishings. Your little Gaby BB will be waiting for you when you are ready! And thank you again, so, so much. Your information and pictures are truly what made me take my latest journey to Paris!


----------



## Vitamina H

Tonimichelle said:


> My little Moynat family, including the charm my lovely Paris SA gave me for Josephine
> 
> View attachment 4584870


You have such an attractive Moynat family! I love the charm on your Josephine. That was really thoughtful of your SA! Do you have a 'next' bag already in mind? I am torn. I 'think' this is my list in order of 'want' (Ha!) - 
Gaby PM or Gabrielle PM in blue (can't wait to see what new blue is coming if Cobalt isn't still available)
Josephine 
Limousine PM


----------



## Vitamina H

I haven't added pictures in ages to tPF (except for yesterday). I know how much the pictures helped me though and will add a few here too! I will also share the size of my Gaby BB in comparison to my K28 and K25 because that was also a big question that I had before purchasing, especially not having Moynat in my country. Also a picture of my most beloved Chico Macaron!


----------



## Vitamina H

Pauline, Gaby PM, Josephine, Limousine PM


----------



## Vitamina H

Lastly, here are the size comparisons - K28, K25, and Gaby BB (22 cm). And my beloved and cherished Chico! Isn't he the sweetest!?!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you! A black BB Gaby will be perfect! I got the chance to see one and it is so pretty. How fun to be remodeling your house - that is exciting! I know first hand how expensive it is and how expensive new furniture costs, but it is so worthwhile when completed. As much as I love bags and scarves, having a beautiful home is even more pleasing. Enjoy picking all your new furnishings. Your little Gaby BB will be waiting for you when you are ready! And thank you again, so, so much. Your information and pictures are truly what made me take my latest journey to Paris!



We bought our house from a 95 year old couple who hadn’t done a thing since the 1960’s.  Shag carpet in the kitchen, 1960’s appliances and features.  1960’s funky Paneling!  We raised the ceiling from 8 feet to 14 (18’ in places), yanked up carpet, knocked down walls and took away rooms to make it open concept.  We even replaced a long, concrete, circular drive.  Everything in the house was touched down to the studs and replaced, except for the master bedroom bathroom.  That’s our project right now.  Ugh!
And I am finally able to get my dream furniture in some rooms.  Yes, I agree.  My Gaby will be waiting for me after we’re done.  It’s my 20th anniversary in a few months, anyway.  Hahaha!  Little does my hubby know, a Gaby is what I want.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Lastly, here are the size comparisons - K28, K25, and Gaby BB (22 cm). And my beloved and cherished Chico! Isn't he the sweetest!?!


Thank you for the comparisons.  The Gaby bb looks so small, but I’ve seen in other photos on the thread, it hold quite a bit because it is kind of wide.
Your bag charms are adorable!  Chico is the sweetest.


----------



## Vitamina H

Sourisbrune said:


> We bought our house from a 95 year old couple who hadn’t done a thing since the 1960’s.  Shag carpet in the kitchen, 1960’s appliances and features.  1960’s funky Paneling!  We raised the ceiling from 8 feet to 14 (18’ in places), yanked up carpet, knocked down walls and took away rooms to make it open concept.  We even replaced a long, concrete, circular drive.  Everything in the house was touched down to the studs and replaced, except for the master bedroom bathroom.  That’s our project right now.  Ugh!
> And I am finally able to get my dream furniture in some rooms.  Yes, I agree.  My Gaby will be waiting for me after we’re done.  It’s my 20th anniversary in a few months, anyway.  Hahaha!  Little does my hubby know, a Gaby is what I want.


How special your home sounds! I love that you purchased from a 95 year old couple - how special is that! Good karma, right! Woo, hoo on your upcoming 20th anniversary! That is such an achievement in this insane world we live in. We are just a year behind you and your DH and I agree, that will make a perfect gift for you. I always ask my DH if he needs an updated list of things I would love to have and he always says, "Why? I hear about them everyday!!" ha!!!!

Regarding the size of the Gaby BB, it truly is a fantastic size in my humble opinion. I was initially concerned it would look too petite, but it fits everything I carry and I think has about the same capacity as my K25. I love that it looks good on the arm, on the shoulder, or cross body. I am truly smitten with her! You are right, it is wide and deep, especially if you unbutton the sides. When I tried the Gaby PM as cross body it definitely didn't look as nice (on me) as the little BB worn that way, but I still love that bag as well! I can't remember the name of the leather the Gaby PM (in the electric blue color I posted above) is called, but it was visually amazing. We get so much rain where I live that this leather (it resembles a suede/leather mix, but is something more special than my wording) would terrify me. Love the color though!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vitamina H said:


> You have such an attractive Moynat family! I love the charm on your Josephine. That was really thoughtful of your SA! Do you have a 'next' bag already in mind? I am torn. I 'think' this is my list in order of 'want' (Ha!) -
> Gaby PM or Gabrielle PM in blue (can't wait to see what new blue is coming if Cobalt isn't still available)
> Josephine
> Limousine PM


Thank you . I’m pretty content right now bag wise. I love the look of the Rejane, always have, but I’m more of a casual slouchy bag person so not sure I’d get one. However if funds were unlimited then that would be on my list! If a larger Josephine (but not as big as the 38cm one) were to become available I’d be very very tempted especially in a neutral colour or colours. What I am planning to get at some point though are some slgs. A coin purse first probably because I don’t have one. I love the envelope shaped card holder and passport holder so maybe one of those and I love your macaron charm! So when there is a cute one again (this seasons didn’t appeal that much) then I’d be very tempted!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vitamina H said:


> I haven't added pictures in ages to tPF (except for yesterday). I know how much the pictures helped me though and will add a few here too! I will also share the size of my Gaby BB in comparison to my K28 and K25 because that was also a big question that I had before purchasing, especially not having Moynat in my country. Also a picture of my most beloved Chico Macaron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585459
> View attachment 4585460
> View attachment 4585444





Vitamina H said:


> Pauline, Gaby PM, Josephine, Limousine PM





Vitamina H said:


> Lastly, here are the size comparisons - K28, K25, and Gaby BB (22 cm). And my beloved and cherished Chico! Isn't he the sweetest!?!


Thank you so much for posting these! It’s great to see all the bags being worn and a size comparison. They all look great on you!


----------



## Vitamina H

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you . I’m pretty content right now bag wise. I love the look of the Rejane, always have, but I’m more of a casual slouchy bag person so not sure I’d get one. However if funds were unlimited then that would be on my list! If a larger Josephine (but not as big as the 38cm one) were to become available I’d be very very tempted especially in a neutral colour or colours. What I am planning to get at some point though are some slgs. A coin purse first probably because I don’t have one. I love the envelope shaped card holder and passport holder so maybe one of those and I love your macaron charm! So when there is a cute one again (this seasons didn’t appeal that much) then I’d be very tempted!



Thank you as well, Tonimichelle! I think the Rejane is so pretty too. The green I tried in my picture above went so well with my 'scarf of the day' that I was so tempted and yes, if funds were unlimited I would have happily taken her too!!! I love the ease of opening the Gaby and the Josephine in comparison to the Rejane though. I almost purchased the envelope passport holder, but ended up with a Tarmac from H. I have wanted one for ages and the color Vert Verone was too pretty to pass up. I agree though, the SLGs are fantastic by Moynat and my DH was extremely tempted! Next time! Let us hope they introduce some really cute new Macaron designs for SS!


----------



## galex101404

Vitamina H said:


> Pauline, Gaby PM, Josephine, Limousine PM



Thanks so much for posting these pictures! ❤️ They’re extremely helpful!

Would you say the size of the Gaby PM is closer to a Kelly 28 in size? Thanks again!!


----------



## Vitamina H

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pictures! ❤️ They’re extremely helpful!
> 
> Would you say the size of the Gaby PM is closer to a Kelly 28 in size? Thanks again!!


You are very welcome, Galex! So happy they were able to be of help. I definitely feel the Gaby PM is closest in size to the K28. I have a GP PM and the Gaby MM (ca.32cm) felt more in line with the Garden Party PM (30cm) size to me. I _LOVE_ the Gaby PM!!!  Please let us know if you bring one home!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you as well, Tonimichelle! I think the Rejane is so pretty too. The green I tried in my picture above went so well with my 'scarf of the day' that I was so tempted and yes, if funds were unlimited I would have happily taken her too!!! I love the ease of opening the Gaby and the Josephine in comparison to the Rejane though. I almost purchased the envelope passport holder, but ended up with a Tarmac from H. I have wanted one for ages and the color Vert Verone was too pretty to pass up. I agree though, the SLGs are fantastic by Moynat and my DH was extremely tempted! Next time! Let us hope they introduce some really cute new Macaron designs for SS!


Ah I can relate! I was debating the Moynat passport holder but went with an H calvi as a card holder as I’d been thinking about that on and off for ages. Still hankering after the design of the passport holder though. I should have bought a Bastia for coins and then I could have justified the passport holder for cards from Moynat. Now I still want that and an occasional coin purse too! Moynat coin purse next for sure!


----------



## ilovemydog

I have nothing to contribute other than the rejane is on my possible wishlist for next year. I’ve stopped by the Paris store the last few times I’ve been to Paris and I’m really impressed with their customer service and how welcoming they are. They don’t make me feel unwelcome when asking questions about the rejane and leathers.

I am torn between the mini and PM but when I make it back to Paris next year I’ll see where my heart leads me


----------



## bagnut1

ilovemydog said:


> I have nothing to contribute other than the rejane is on my possible wishlist for next year. I’ve stopped by the Paris store the last few times I’ve been to Paris and I’m really impressed with their customer service and how welcoming they are. They don’t make me feel unwelcome when asking questions about the rejane and leathers.
> 
> I am torn between the mini and PM but when I make it back to Paris next year I’ll see where my heart leads me


Great choice!  Rejane is a beauty. I personally prefer the PM because of the structured style, which makes the mini too small for my needs.  But best to try on and bask in the kindness of the Paris maison staff!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Any idea what colors and leathers the Danse is currently being made in?  I can’t wait to travel to a place with a boutique and I’m dreaming of this style for my next bag.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Any idea what colors and leathers the Danse is currently being made in?  I can’t wait to travel to a place with a boutique and I’m dreaming of this style for my next bag.



You could always ask the customer service. They’re pretty responsive.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> You could always ask the customer service. They’re pretty responsive.


Good idea.   I actually had not thought of that.  I’m so used to coming to TPF for info.


----------



## Bagaholic222

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Good idea.   I actually had not thought of that.  I’m so used to coming to TPF for info.


I had contacted the Paris store in the last few weeks so can share:
Taurullion nubuck and gex in zinc,  outremer, piment and madder, and;
Plume calf and natural calf in black and natural.

I believe some pictures have been shared a few pages back by @Sourisbrune  and others if you're interested


----------



## ttys

Loving this Josephine which is one of my favourite among the Moynat collection and did a bit of mix and match with the Rejane leather/canvas strap


----------



## sf_newyorker

Courtesy of Moon @ the NYC boutique - this amazing Josephine PM in Tourterelle/Black. What a neutral!


----------



## Tonimichelle

sf_newyorker said:


> Courtesy of Moon @ the NYC boutique - this amazing Josephine PM in Tourterelle/Black. What a neutral!
> View attachment 4595101


Love that!


----------



## TeeCee77

Omg y’all. I have a story. And it starts with a massive ink explosion I was traveling today and put my moynat passport and card cases in my computer bag. When I landed, I took the passport holder out and kept finding ink all over my hands. Finally looked down and my passport holder and card case were COVERED in black ink. I panicked. Grabbed tons of napkins and rubbed. Eeek. No budge. I just got home and busted out the lexol pH balance wipes and went to town, and..... omg almost completely restored!!! Moynat leather is amazing. Black ink is generally leather kryptonite, but moynat is special. No color loss despite really digging into the cracks. Only casualty is a couple stitches in the corner, which I can live with. Card case is back to 100%!!! I know it’s just SLG, but leather is the same so wanted to share.


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg y’all. I have a story. And it starts with a massive ink explosion I was traveling today and put my moynat passport and card cases in my computer bag. When I landed, I took the passport holder out and kept finding ink all over my hands. Finally looked down and my passport holder and card case were COVERED in black ink. I panicked. Grabbed tons of napkins and rubbed. Eeek. No budge. I just got home and busted out the lexol pH balance wipes and went to town, and..... omg almost completely restored!!! Moynat leather is amazing. Black ink is generally leather kryptonite, but moynat is special. No color loss despite really digging into the cracks. Only casualty is a couple stitches in the corner, which I can live with. Card case is back to 100%!!! I know it’s just SLG, but leather is the same so wanted to share.


Wow! That was extremely lucky. Although rather scary at the time!


----------



## JelloPudding

My dear husband stop by the pop-up in SF and sent me some pictures of these eye candies!! I was not surprised he’s willing to do that because he’s really impressed with the customer service we received in Paris when I purchased my Rejane BB and Gabrielle BB last year. He was never impressed with LV or Chanel or Hermès, purses or customer service.  Anyway, the pop-up didn’t have the Gabrielle PM in taupe— next on my wish list! Hope to add to my little Moynat collection soon!


----------



## Bagaholic222

JelloPudding said:


> My dear husband stop by the pop-up in SF and sent me some pictures of these eye candies!! I was not surprised he’s willing to do that because he’s really impressed with the customer service we received in Paris when I purchased my Rejane BB and Gabrielle BB last year. He was never impressed with LV or Chanel or Hermès, purses or customer service.  Anyway, the pop-up didn’t have the Gabrielle PM in taupe— next on my wish list! Hope to add to my little Moynat collection soon!


Thanks for sharing - I love the look of the Madeleine Clutch, but my style is more casual and can't envision myself carrying it around.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for sharing - I love the look of the Madeleine Clutch, but my style is more casual and can't envision myself carrying it around.


Have you received your Josephine yet? If so please let us know what you think and any photos would be fab!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Have you received your Josephine yet? If so please let us know what you think and any photos would be fab!


Yes @Tonimichelle !!!!  I just received it last night and it is gorgeous - I finally know what you ladies are talking about in terms of the craftsmanship being parallel to Hermes.  The bag was smaller than I had expected, but surprising spacious like you had said and a good size for everyday.  I shall take some pictures later and share!


----------



## JelloPudding

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for sharing - I love the look of the Madeleine Clutch, but my style is more casual and can't envision myself carrying it around.


I’ve always love looking at the beautiful Moynats shared on this blog. Happy to see others head over heels over them! I also love the Madeleine Clutch, but probably won’t be able to pull it off either.


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been meaning to go to the SF pop up, except I've been under the weather and traveling the past week.  Thanks for posting, you're giving me the push I need to make a trip to the city before the pop up ends.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Yes @Tonimichelle !!!!  I just received it last night and it is gorgeous - I finally know what you ladies are talking about in terms of the craftsmanship being parallel to Hermes.  The bag was smaller than I had expected, but surprising spacious like you had said and a good size for everyday.  I shall take some pictures later and share!


Oh that’s great! I’m so glad you’re pleased with it. I’ll look forward to the pics


----------



## Sourisbrune

I heard the Pop-Up in San Francisco was very successful.  Here are some NYC beauties.





I want this bag charm!  It’s very cute!  Every Moynat boutique has been given only one of each mouse charm.  That’s it.  No mass production with this company!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh that’s great! I’m so glad you’re pleased with it. I’ll look forward to the pics


Here are some pictures of my new Josephine


----------



## Bagaholic222

Bagaholic222 said:


> Here are some pictures of my new Josephine


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bagaholic222 said:


> Here are some pictures of my new Josephine


Do we know any info about that adorable round yellow bag?  That blue Danse is gorgeous.


----------



## Tonimichelle

She’s gorgeous and looks great on you! I love that colour way!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Here are some pictures of my new Josephine


 I love the color combo!  The bag looks great on you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Sourisbrune

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Do we know any info about that adorable round yellow bag?  That blue Danse is gorgeous.


The yellow bag is a limited edition.  It’s called the Mini Vanity Sphere in the color Saffron.  It fits the regular iPhone and it’s $5100USD.  The leather is the same as the Cabotin and regular Mini Vanity.  It’s natural cow leather.


----------



## madaughter

I wondered if anyone had a SA in NYC that I could reach out to?  I'm going to take the train in to NYC before Christmas for some shopping but would like to see what Gabby's they have in stock before I pick the weekend.  Thanks --


----------



## baglvr2012

Curtis is the manager (quite good!) and I also recommend Andrew Daly. Andrew knows so muxh about thw brand and he's amazing. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## sf_newyorker

If Curtis or Andrew is not available, Moon Chen is also a very responsive contact. Moon regularly emails me with the newest additions to the boutique. Good luck!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Moon is great!  Very thoughtful and responsive. She sold me my first moynat. Petite Pauline. I'm visiting her again in mid December!


----------



## m_ichele

I visited the boutique today to follow up about a special order and these two lovelies caught my eye. The Danse is a great neutral. Olive in the store lighting but it looked more Olive Grey out in the mall lighting. The actual color per Moynat is Taupe.


----------



## m_ichele

The second lovely is this tricolor Rejane. It’s the newer size that’s a little larger than bb.  In the back is the larger Josephine but the pm Josephine in black and blush was also in stock. I also saw the cute enamel purse charm necklace but didn’t get a chance to take a picture because my husband and son were rushing me to answer our dinner page. Guess it means I need to visit again when I have more time haha


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4600130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second lovely is this tricolor Rejane. It’s the newer size that’s a little larger than bb.  In the back is the larger Josephine but the pm Josephine in black and blush was also in stock. I also saw the cute enamel purse charm necklace but didn’t get a chance to take a picture because my husband and son were rushing me to answer our dinner page. Guess it means I need to visit again when I have more time haha


Please take some pictures with this beauty when you visit the store again!


----------



## Gainoffunction

So. I need some advice from some other Moynat lovers. I am working toward my next purchase probably in mid December.  I have a Pauline and like it a lot. The reason I got into Moynat was the Madeline Clutch but it won't fit my massive phone. I feel like I should get the Madeline strap and a small wallet but I'm not sure how functional it is. Does anyone else have one? 

I also love the paradis line but need a shoulder strap or I'll go crazy so the low is on my radar.  

And the Danse MM since I love a big bag!

Essentially, recommendations?  Anyone have these and have loves or gripes?  

TIA!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Please take some pictures with this beauty when you visit the store again!


I’ll ask my SA to send me pictures and I’ll post!


----------



## hazel.623

Gainoffunction said:


> So. I need some advice from some other Moynat lovers. I am working toward my next purchase probably in mid December.  I have a Pauline and like it a lot. The reason I got into Moynat was the Madeline Clutch but it won't fit my massive phone. I feel like I should get the Madeline strap and a small wallet but I'm not sure how functional it is. Does anyone else have one?
> 
> I also love the paradis line but need a shoulder strap or I'll go crazy so the low is on my radar.
> 
> And the Danse MM since I love a big bag!
> 
> Essentially, recommendations?  Anyone have these and have loves or gripes?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, I m a new joiner to this forum~ Good to meet other Moynat lovers!

I have 3 Moynat bags, madeleine strap, Gabrielle, Danse (calf leather).

If you need to carry lots of things daily, choose Danse. Danse can hold all my essentials, including umbrella, phone and long wallets. Danse is very light too. But I don’t like to use the strap for my Danse... I think it looks better for hand carry... 

Madeleine design is very nice. You can adjust to different lengths and wear in different ways, e.g. cross body or hand carry. Madeleine also has many lovely colours. But Madeleine can’t fit an umbrella... 

Hope my review can help^^


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Please take some pictures with this beauty when you visit the store again!


Danse is great. Gaby is also deceptively commodious and has a strap. An iPad 10” fits in both. 

HTH. Good luck!


----------



## Gainoffunction

hazel.623 said:


> Hi, I m a new joiner to this forum~ Good to meet other Moynat lovers!
> 
> I have 3 Moynat bags, madeleine strap, Gabrielle, Danse (calf leather).
> 
> If you need to carry lots of things daily, choose Danse. Danse can hold all my essentials, including umbrella, phone and long wallets. Danse is very light too. But I don’t like to use the strap for my Danse... I think it looks better for hand carry...
> 
> Madeleine design is very nice. You can adjust to different lengths and wear in different ways, e.g. cross body or hand carry. Madeleine also has many lovely colours. But Madeleine can’t fit an umbrella...
> 
> Hope my review can help^^


Thanks!  I love the color pops of the Madeline but love a lot of the features of the other bags. Le sigh.


----------



## swallowtails

Gainoffunction said:


> So. I need some advice from some other Moynat lovers. I am working toward my next purchase probably in mid December.  I have a Pauline and like it a lot. The reason I got into Moynat was the Madeline Clutch but it won't fit my massive phone. I feel like I should get the Madeline strap and a small wallet but I'm not sure how functional it is. Does anyone else have one?
> 
> I also love the paradis line but need a shoulder strap or I'll go crazy so the low is on my radar.
> 
> And the Danse MM since I love a big bag!
> 
> Essentially, recommendations?  Anyone have these and have loves or gripes?
> 
> TIA!



I'm also a lover of roomy bags and if I have to get one I'd pick the Pauline and you've got one! My only gripe with Moynat is that the ladies' bags aren't large enough for my liking while the bags for men are way too large for ladies. My only Moynat is a Limousine (usual size). It certainly doesn't fit an umbrella and I struggle to fit a 400ml bottle in with my essentials. The Oh tote is a roomy option but it's open-top, though.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Some Thanksgiving Eye Candy from Curtis.
Happy Thanksgiving to Americans, abroad and at home.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Some Thanksgiving Eye Candy from Curtis.
> Happy Thanksgiving to Americans, abroad and at home.
> View attachment 4602187
> View attachment 4602188
> View attachment 4602189
> View attachment 4602190
> View attachment 4602191
> View attachment 4602192


Thanks for the pics!   
Do you know what is the name of the suede convertible clutch?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Some Thanksgiving Eye Candy from Curtis.
> Happy Thanksgiving to Americans, abroad and at home.
> View attachment 4602187
> View attachment 4602188
> View attachment 4602189
> View attachment 4602190
> View attachment 4602191
> View attachment 4602192


Thank you for the eye candies!!!  The Josephine-like clutch/WOC is interesting.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Do you know what is the name of the suede convertible clutch?


I’ll ask tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Do you know what is the name of the suede convertible clutch?


The black suede clutch is called the Josephine Clutch.  It’s measurements are 9”x6” and the price is $2140USD.  I hope this info helps.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The black suede clutch is called the Josephine Clutch.  It’s measurements are 9”x6” and the price is $2140USD.  I hope this info helps.


thanks.  The suede is TDF.  Do you know if they are planning to do regular Josephines in it?
(I have allowed myself to fall completely out of the Moynat loop!)
Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> thanks.  The suede is TDF.  Do you know if they are planning to do regular Josephines in it?
> (I have allowed myself to fall completely out of the Moynat loop!)
> Thanks!


I’ll ask.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> thanks.  The suede is TDF.  Do you know if they are planning to do regular Josephines in it?
> (I have allowed myself to fall completely out of the Moynat loop!)
> Thanks!


Yes.  Orange/beige color combo in suede is the first to come, but the release is not known at this point.  I’ll keep everyone informed when I hear anything more.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes.  Orange/beige color combo in suede is the first to come, but the release is not known at this point.  I’ll keep everyone informed when I hear anything more.


Just wanted to chime in and thank you for providing such good information.  You’ve been a wonderful help to those of us who do not live anywhere near a Moynat boutique.  You are very much appreciated.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Just wanted to chime in and thank you for providing such good information.  You’ve been a wonderful help to those of us who do not live anywhere near a Moynat boutique.  You are very much appreciated.



Thank you.  You are so kind.  I’m so happy to share eye candy and details about Moynat goodies with my TPF family.

Curtis is my source.  He’s so generous with photos and info.  He knows and appreciates of my love of the brand.  He used to work for another luxury house years ago, and is happy to be with Moynat.  He is excited about the brand and his enthusiasm is contagious.  He’s always wanting to find out more about the products and he makes sure his customers, famous or not, are his top priority.  What’s funny is there have been times I’ve texted him questions about bags I’ve posted, and didn’t know he was on the subway.  He responded quickly anyway and answered the questions from memory.

Thank you again.  I must say, I enjoy reading, and looking at, the questions, comments, photos and stories from all of you who have shared posts on this thread.  Please keep it up and I will endeavor to do the same.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Out of curiosity, what Moynat bag(s) would you like to get (next)? 
My 2020 list includes a Gaby bb or pm in black and a Josephine bb in a dreamy color combo.  And then, if I’m smitten with the Gaby, another one in a fun color (in 2021) and then another Josephine (in 2021), or another tote.  I love my tote!!!!!  It has come in handy, still looks like it’s in excellent condition after using it over 150 times and the open top has never been an issue because I use it with my Hermes Fourbe.
I reeeeeallllly like their other bags and I want to get a Pauline, Rejane, Fleur, Loulou, Gabrielle and a Limousine someday.   My ultimate dream is a Paradis, but I know I’ll never use it.  I will put it on a shelf and stare at it.  It’s so beautiful.  
What do you see in your future?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Out of curiosity, what Moynat bag(s) would you like to get (next)?
> My 2020 list includes a Gaby bb or pm in black and a Josephine bb in a dreamy color combo.  And then, if I’m smitten with the Gaby, another one in a fun color (in 2021) and then another Josephine (in 2021), or another tote.  I love my tote!!!!!  It has come in handy, still looks like it’s in excellent condition after using it over 150 times and the open top has never been an issue because I use it with my Hermes Fourbe.
> I reeeeeallllly like their other bags and I want to get a Pauline, Rejane, Fleur, Loulou, Gabrielle and a Limousine someday.   My ultimate dream is a Paradis, but I know I’ll never use it.  I will put it on a shelf and stare at it.  It’s so beautiful.
> What do you see in your future?


I like this fun daydream post!!!  My top pick is definitely a Gaby pm in black or neutral colour.  Then probably a Pauline.  I have been lusting over the Madeleine clutch but know that I just won't use it, but a Rejane clutch may come in handy someday !  So many bags...not enough arms to carry them in haha.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Out of curiosity, what Moynat bag(s) would you like to get (next)?
> My 2020 list includes a Gaby bb or pm in black and a Josephine bb in a dreamy color combo.  And then, if I’m smitten with the Gaby, another one in a fun color (in 2021) and then another Josephine (in 2021), or another tote.  I love my tote!!!!!  It has come in handy, still looks like it’s in excellent condition after using it over 150 times and the open top has never been an issue because I use it with my Hermes Fourbe.
> I reeeeeallllly like their other bags and I want to get a Pauline, Rejane, Fleur, Loulou, Gabrielle and a Limousine someday.   My ultimate dream is a Paradis, but I know I’ll never use it.  I will put it on a shelf and stare at it.  It’s so beautiful.
> What do you see in your future?


I thought I wanted a Gaby, Gabrielle or a Rejane until you mention the Pauline, Fleur, Loulou and Paradis .  I’m unfamiliar with those styles.  I’m going to NY next week so I certainly will be checking them out.  Thanks for giving me more information to make my shopping trip interesting!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> Out of curiosity, what Moynat bag(s) would you like to get (next)?
> My 2020 list includes a Gaby bb or pm in black and a Josephine bb in a dreamy color combo.  And then, if I’m smitten with the Gaby, another one in a fun color (in 2021) and then another Josephine (in 2021), or another tote.  I love my tote!!!!!  It has come in handy, still looks like it’s in excellent condition after using it over 150 times and the open top has never been an issue because I use it with my Hermes Fourbe.
> I reeeeeallllly like their other bags and I want to get a Pauline, Rejane, Fleur, Loulou, Gabrielle and a Limousine someday.   My ultimate dream is a Paradis, but I know I’ll never use it.  I will put it on a shelf and stare at it.  It’s so beautiful.
> What do you see in your future?


I'm currently between the paradis low in plum or a Madeline strap and a small wallet. But I'd also entertain a bright dual colored Gabrielle. I think after that I'd get one of the ones I didn't get. The Mary Louise looks super interesting too!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> I thought I wanted a Gaby, Gabrielle or a Rejane until you mention the Pauline, Fleur, Loulou and Paradis .  I’m unfamiliar with those styles.  I’m going to NY next week so I certainly will be checking them out.  Thanks for giving me more information to make my shopping trip interesting!



The first two photos are of the Paradis Low.  The regular Paradis is more squared like a Mark Cross bag.  I always think of Princess Grace when I see this bag because she was a huge Mark Cross fan.



This is the Loulou.


This pink bag is a Pauline.


Another photo of a Loulou.


These are the canvas Fleur bags ...


This Fleur bag is all leather- courtesy of Moynat Instagram.


The Fleur bags are rare.  The used to be sold in Asia only until two years ago.  Last year they came out in powdery pastel colors.  I wasn’t a fan because I knew I would have the light colored bags ruined within days.  I’m longing for Terra Cotta, black, or Brick.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> The first two photos are of the Paradis Low.  The regular Paradis is more squared like a Mark Cross bag.  I always think of Princess Grace when I see this bag because she was a huge Mark Cross fan.
> View attachment 4606122
> View attachment 4606123
> 
> This is the Loulou.
> View attachment 4606124
> 
> This pink bag is a Pauline.
> View attachment 4606125
> 
> Another photo of a Loulou.
> View attachment 4606126
> 
> These are the canvas Fleur bags ...
> View attachment 4606127
> 
> This Fleur bag is all leather- courtesy of Moynat Instagram.
> View attachment 4606128
> 
> The Fleur bags are rare.  The used to be sold in Asia only until two years ago.  Last year they came out in powdery pastel colors.  I wasn’t a fan because I knew I would have the light colored bags ruined within days.  I’m longing for Terra Cotta, black, or Brick.


Well now I'm obsessed with the Loulou...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The first two photos are of the Paradis Low.  The regular Paradis is more squared like a Mark Cross bag.  I always think of Princess Grace when I see this bag because she was a huge Mark Cross fan.
> View attachment 4606122
> View attachment 4606123
> 
> This is the Loulou.
> View attachment 4606124
> 
> This pink bag is a Pauline.
> View attachment 4606125
> 
> Another photo of a Loulou.
> View attachment 4606126
> 
> These are the canvas Fleur bags ...
> View attachment 4606127
> 
> This Fleur bag is all leather- courtesy of Moynat Instagram.
> View attachment 4606128
> 
> The Fleur bags are rare.  The used to be sold in Asia only until two years ago.  Last year they came out in powdery pastel colors.  I wasn’t a fan because I knew I would have the light colored bags ruined within days.  I’m longing for Terra Cotta, black, or Brick.


love the Paradis low - such a classic


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> The first two photos are of the Paradis Low.  The regular Paradis is more squared like a Mark Cross bag.  I always think of Princess Grace when I see this bag because she was a huge Mark Cross fan.
> View attachment 4606122
> View attachment 4606123
> 
> This is the Loulou.
> View attachment 4606124
> 
> This pink bag is a Pauline.
> View attachment 4606125
> 
> Another photo of a Loulou.
> View attachment 4606126
> 
> These are the canvas Fleur bags ...
> View attachment 4606127
> 
> This Fleur bag is all leather- courtesy of Moynat Instagram.
> View attachment 4606128
> 
> The Fleur bags are rare.  The used to be sold in Asia only until two years ago.  Last year they came out in powdery pastel colors.  I wasn’t a fan because I knew I would have the light colored bags ruined within days.  I’m longing for Terra Cotta, black, or Brick.


Thank you very much for posting the photos.  That was so kind of you to clue me in on these styles.  You’re a wonderful Forum friend.  I bet your other friends adore you.  Thanks again!


----------



## PetiteAsian

Hello. Does anyone happen to know the price of the Quattro Horizontal (smallest size) in Singapore? TIA!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Out of curiosity, what Moynat bag(s) would you like to get (next)?
> My 2020 list includes a Gaby bb or pm in black and a Josephine bb in a dreamy color combo.  And then, if I’m smitten with the Gaby, another one in a fun color (in 2021) and then another Josephine (in 2021), or another tote.  I love my tote!!!!!  It has come in handy, still looks like it’s in excellent condition after using it over 150 times and the open top has never been an issue because I use it with my Hermes Fourbe.
> I reeeeeallllly like their other bags and I want to get a Pauline, Rejane, Fleur, Loulou, Gabrielle and a Limousine someday.   My ultimate dream is a Paradis, but I know I’ll never use it.  I will put it on a shelf and stare at it.  It’s so beautiful.
> What do you see in your future?


My goal was for something in olive and when my SA showed me an olive Danse, as much as I loved it, it made me realize I want a Gabby PM more so I’m holding out for one, color to be determined by whatever makes me swoon   Josephine PM and Danse to follow eventually. I love Madeline too, but I’m not sure if it’s practical for me. I forget the name of the little cube shaped bag, which is completely and utterly impractical for me, but my eyes are always drawn to them whenever I’m in the boutique. I wish I had a money tree!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you very much for posting the photos.  That was so kind of you to clue me in on these styles.  You’re a wonderful Forum friend.  I bet your other friends adore you.  Thanks again!



Thank you!
Hahaha!  I love it!  I have wonderful, supportive friends, too.  It’s not just me being there for them.
I just happen to be the stay-at-home mom who is my friend group’s emergency contact number at their children’s schools, and I attempt to provide seasoned advice in certain situations (because I’ve been through a lot).  I try. 
I enjoy sharing info with you all.


----------



## kissowl

Can anyone tell me the current prices for Rejane pm and Gabrielle pm in USD? (non box leather)TIA!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’ve been really loving using my Pauline since I got her. Still don’t feel like the zip is an issue and the short height hasn’t been a problem for day to day use either. The colour feels perfect for this time of year (Josephine is waiting patiently for more spring like weather that suits her colour scheme better!). I’m totally hooked on Moynat now and would love more action photos in this thread so hopefully I’m not alone and these will help someone! This is the 29cm TPM or Petite depending on where you read it. Strap is on its shortest length for cross body and I’m 5’2”. If anyone else can add more photos please do, I’m addicted to TPF and this is my favourite thread


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been really loving using my Pauline since I got her. Still don’t feel like the zip is an issue and the short height hasn’t been a problem for day to day use either. The colour feels perfect for this time of year (Josephine is waiting patiently for more spring like weather that suits her colour scheme better!). I’m totally hooked on Moynat now and would love more action photos in this thread so hopefully I’m not alone and these will help someone! This is the 29cm TPM or Petite depending on where you read it. Strap is on its shortest length for cross body and I’m 5’2”. If anyone else can add more photos please do, I’m addicted to TPF and this is my favourite thread
> View attachment 4607441
> View attachment 4607442
> View attachment 4607443



This is a beautiful bag.. enjoy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

For anyone interested in the Josephine evening pouch, this photo is courtesy of Moynat. The Amaranth cashmere calfskin.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Love Of My Life said:


> This is a beautiful bag.. enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## sf_newyorker

Will anyone be attending the private Moynat reception next Thursday evening in NYC? They are providing a first look at the SS20 collection. I hope to bump into a tpf member or two.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this thread and was wondering whether anyone has seen the pétite Réjane, sand color with gold hardware, in boutiques?  Is it still available?  Please see attached photos.  I saw that it was available on 24S but now sold out .  I had a friend of a friend look for it in Paris this week, but it's not in stock there, either.  The problem is that I don't live near a boutique and I missed out on the recent pop up in San Francisco, which would have been ideal for me.  

I've been drawn to the Réjane for the clean lines, unique shape,  and whimsical hardware.  After reading through this thread , it sounds like leather quality is very comparable to Hermès, but at a much lower cost (though still expensive LOL ).  I have a few H SLGs and I'm planning to buy a Lindy 26 if I can score one in Europe, but overall, I'm just not a fan of the H aesthetic (I'm a Chanel and Dior fan) and don't like the games they play.  I don't deny their quality craftsmanship and they have a beautiful color palette , but I don't think I'm willing to spend US prices for their bags (that's why I'll only try to get an L26 in Europe where it's significantly cheaper than the US).  So, that's how I've been reading and taking a closer look at Moynat.    It seems like the leather quality is on par with H and I also like the history behind the brand (I'm not into horses, so I wouldn't appreciate H's equestrian history l) and the fact that it's not very common makes it more unique.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and if anyone can help me locate this bag in the US or have any advice or SA contact info you'd be willing to share, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and was wondering whether anyone has seen the pétite Réjane, sand color with gold hardware, in boutiques?  Is it still available?  Please see attached photos.  I saw that it was available on 24S but now sold out .  I had a friend of a friend look for it in Paris this week, but it's not in stock there, either.  The problem is that I don't live near a boutique and I missed out on the recent pop up in San Francisco, which would have been ideal for me.
> 
> I've been drawn to the Réjane for the clean lines, unique shape,  and whimsical hardware.  After reading through this thread , it sounds like leather quality is very comparable to Hermès, but at a much lower cost (though still expensive LOL ).  I have a few H SLGs and I'm planning to buy a Lindy 26 if I can score one in Europe, but overall, I'm just not a fan of the H aesthetic (I'm a Chanel and Dior fan) and don't like the games they play.  I don't deny their quality craftsmanship and they have a beautiful color palette , but I don't think I'm willing to spend US prices for their bags (that's why I'll only try to get an L26 in Europe where it's significantly cheaper than the US).  So, that's how I've been reading and taking a closer look at Moynat.    It seems like the leather quality is on par with H and I also like the history behind the brand (I'm not into horses, so I wouldn't appreciate H's equestrian history l) and the fact that it's not very common makes it more unique.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this and if anyone can help me locate this bag in the US or have any advice or SA contact info you'd be willing to share, I'd really appreciate it.


In my visits to flagship Moynat in NYC, I’ve not seen this particular color - but then again, it’s been over a month since my last visit. I can inquire next week if you like. You’re on the West Coast?


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

sf_newyorker said:


> In my visits to flagship Moynat in NYC, I’ve not seen this particular color - but then again, it’s been over a month since my last visit. I can inquire next week if you like. You’re on the West Coast?


Yes, West Coast.  Thank you very much for inquiring!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been really loving using my Pauline since I got her. Still don’t feel like the zip is an issue and the short height hasn’t been a problem for day to day use either. The colour feels perfect for this time of year (Josephine is waiting patiently for more spring like weather that suits her colour scheme better!). I’m totally hooked on Moynat now and would love more action photos in this thread so hopefully I’m not alone and these will help someone! This is the 29cm TPM or Petite depending on where you read it. Strap is on its shortest length for cross body and I’m 5’2”. If anyone else can add more photos please do, I’m addicted to TPF and this is my favourite thread
> View attachment 4607441
> View attachment 4607442
> View attachment 4607443


Thanks for the update - that bag looks fabulous on you!  Pauline is definitely next on my list if they don't come out with more colours in Gaby pm soon.  I too am hooked on Moynat lately - I find them so much more unique and under the radar.  I have definitely been reaching for it more often than my H bags, which I feel like I have to "pamper" more.  Does anyone feel that way?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the update - that bag looks fabulous on you!  Pauline is definitely next on my list if they don't come out with more colours in Gaby pm soon.  I too am hooked on Moynat lately - I find them so much more unique and under the radar.  I have definitely been reaching for it more often than my H bags, which I feel like I have to "pamper" more.  Does anyone feel that way?


Thank you and absolutely agree! I’ve taken an H bag out twice since September and other than for work I have used a Moynat on every other occasion I’ve left the house! I think it’s a combination of being more under the radar which I like and a feel good factor from the brand that I just don’t get from H (fantastic service from Moynat and although they don’t have a large amount of stock, if they have what you want they will sell it to you, you don’t have to prove you’re worthy!).


----------



## Sourisbrune

kissowl said:


> Can anyone tell me the current prices for Rejane pm and Gabrielle pm in USD? (non box leather)TIA!


I’ll ask today to verify the price, but usually the price on 24 Sevres in USD is the price in a US boutique.  24 Sevres has the duty incorporated into their online price for US customers.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been really loving using my Pauline since I got her. Still don’t feel like the zip is an issue and the short height hasn’t been a problem for day to day use either. The colour feels perfect for this time of year (Josephine is waiting patiently for more spring like weather that suits her colour scheme better!). I’m totally hooked on Moynat now and would love more action photos in this thread so hopefully I’m not alone and these will help someone! This is the 29cm TPM or Petite depending on where you read it. Strap is on its shortest length for cross body and I’m 5’2”. If anyone else can add more photos please do, I’m addicted to TPF and this is my favourite thread
> View attachment 4607441
> View attachment 4607442
> View attachment 4607443


 Oh!  I want your bag!  I’ve loved it since I saw HSH Princess Charlene wearing one in photos.  The color is gorgeous and the size looks great on you! 

Yes!  More action shots is an excellent idea.  I remember when Abs678 did a modeling shot (pregnant) with her Gaby bb.  That sold me on it.  By the way, I wonder how she’s doing.

I am tall and for medical reasons I am forced to use a tote, so I can tuck it under my arm, or a crossbody bag.  I like that most of Moynat’s bags can be lengthened to a 25” drop.

Thank you so much for sharing the photos.  I think the Pauline has made it to #3 on my list, beating a second Gaby color.  So I think my list is: Gaby (black), Josephine, Pauline ...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you and absolutely agree! I’ve taken an H bag out twice since September and other than for work I have used a Moynat on every other occasion I’ve left the house! I think it’s a combination of being more under the radar which I like and a feel good factor from the brand that I just don’t get from H (fantastic service from Moynat and although they don’t have a large amount of stock, if they have what you want they will sell it to you, you don’t have to prove you’re worthy!).


Yes!  I appreciate your comment!!!  I adore Hermès bags, appreciate the exclusivity, but dislike the stories about some people having to prove they are worthy of being one of their high end bag customers.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> Will anyone be attending the private Moynat reception next Thursday evening in NYC? They are providing a first look at the SS20 collection. I hope to bump into a tpf member or two.


I wish. 
I know of at least one other TPF’er going.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Yes, West Coast.  Thank you very much for inquiring





Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Yes, West Coast.  Thank you very much for inquiring!


Can I pm you? NYC boutique has it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kissowl said:


> Can anyone tell me the current prices for Rejane pm and Gabrielle pm in USD? (non box leather)TIA!


Rejane pm- $5100-$5300USD (depending on the hardware).
Gabrielle pm- $4300-$4550USD (depending on the hardware).


----------



## Sourisbrune

The NYC store just revealed their new window today.  It’s sooooooo Moynat.  A Gabrielle slowly spinning above Paris.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Nooooooooooooo!  I was just watching the news and an anchor just said that the president is considering big penalties on French wine, cheese, and HANDBAGS!
This reminds me of the airplane fuel tax the airlines said they needed to offset the costs, when fuel was so expensive.  They never took it away when fuel prices dropped.
Does anyone really think luxury brands will lower their costs once the tariffs are removed?
If anyone hears anything more, let me know.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh!  I want your bag!  I’ve loved it since I saw HSH Princess Charlene wearing one in photos.  The color is gorgeous and the size looks great on you!
> 
> Yes!  More action shots is an excellent idea.  I remember when Abs678 did a modeling shot (pregnant) with her Gaby bb.  That sold me on it.  By the way, I wonder how she’s doing.
> 
> I am tall and for medical reasons I am forced to use a tote, so I can tuck it under my arm, or a crossbody bag.  I like that most of Moynat’s bags can be lengthened to a 25” drop.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the photos.  I think the Pauline has made it to #3 on my list, beating a second Gaby color.  So I think my list is: Gaby (black), Josephine, Pauline ...


Thank you. I hope we do get some more modelling shots! I’m short but I can wear either Josephine or Pauline on the shortest strap length crossbody quite easily. I could actually do with a slightly shorter strap for the Josephine or an extra hole in the Pauline strap to make shoulder wear a better length. I think both would work crossbody with no problem on a taller person if adjusted and both are very light weight bags for arm carry. I have a tendency toward back pain with a lot of bags, but so far touch wood both of these have been fine.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Nooooooooooooo!  I was just watching the news and an anchor just said that the president is considering big penalties on French wine, cheese, and HANDBAGS!
> This reminds me of the airplane fuel tax the airlines said they needed to offset the costs, when fuel was so expensive.  They never took it away when fuel prices dropped.
> Does anyone really think luxury brands will lower their costs once the tariffs are removed?
> If anyone hears anything more, let me know.


Aaaargh! Three of my favourite things, not good and I really hope this doesn’t happen. Mind you, if the UK ever finally actually leaves the EU I may get some tax back when shopping in Paris which will offset it for me a bit I guess, maybe, perhaps, possibly, one day, not holding my breath here!


----------



## madaughter

I wanted to just say thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. I have only recently become aware of the brand and so this forum has been invaluable. Today I received the MM Gaby in taupe when platinum. This may be my first, but likely not my last.


----------



## bagnut1

Gorgeous!  You will love this bag. And welcome to the club!


----------



## Sourisbrune

madaughter said:


> I wanted to just say thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. I have only recently become aware of the brand and so this forum has been invaluable. Today I received the MM Gaby in taupe when platinum. This may be my first, but likely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611461
> View attachment 4611462


You chose a beautiful bag!  Congratulations!
Welcome to the family.


----------



## Cool Breeze

madaughter said:


> I wanted to just say thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. I have only recently become aware of the brand and so this forum has been invaluable. Today I received the MM Gaby in taupe when platinum. This may be my first, but likely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611461
> View attachment 4611462


So happy for you!  It’s a gorgeous bag!  Hopefully I’ll join the club one of these days


----------



## Bagaholic222

madaughter said:


> I wanted to just say thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. I have only recently become aware of the brand and so this forum has been invaluable. Today I received the MM Gaby in taupe when platinum. This may be my first, but likely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611461
> View attachment 4611462


Congratulations - such a beautiful bag!  I'd love to see some modelling pictures.  It really helps those of us who are nowhere near a store with our selections.


----------



## Tonimichelle

madaughter said:


> I wanted to just say thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. I have only recently become aware of the brand and so this forum has been invaluable. Today I received the MM Gaby in taupe when platinum. This may be my first, but likely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611461
> View attachment 4611462


It’s gorgeous! Congratulations and please do take some modelling shots!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Moynat @Madison held a small private reception to showcase the SS2020 line. Moynat outdid themselves by offering clients a wonderful glimpse into the next season, accompanied by champagne and a quartet. Most importantly, it’s the people behind and in front of the Moynat name that makes the name. 

The new season:


----------



## sf_newyorker

And some oldies but goodies.


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> And some oldies but goodies.
> View attachment 4613212
> View attachment 4613213
> View attachment 4613214
> View attachment 4613215
> View attachment 4613216
> View attachment 4613217
> View attachment 4613218


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## m_ichele

sf_newyorker said:


> And some oldies but goodies.
> View attachment 4613216
> View attachment 4613217


Thanks for sharing!! That blue gaby is gorgeous! Do you happen to know what size it is?


----------



## Sourisbrune

SF_NewYorker, thank you so much for sharing your photos!  I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## sf_newyorker

m_ichele said:


> Thanks for sharing!! That blue gaby is gorgeous! Do you happen to know what size it is?


I believe it was the mm.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> SF_NewYorker, thank you so much for sharing your photos!  I hope you had a wonderful time.


I did. The Moynat crew/family is a close one, and I can’t imagine anyone not liking them. They were extremely thankful of the clients and spoke with such passion about Pauline Moynat’s vision.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I just returned from NYC and had the good fortune to meet Curtis, Andrew and Yuliya.  They were all so kind and helpful.  I hope to have a reveal in 3 weeks or less.  The bag I picked out had a slight irregularity so they are sourcing it from another store.  Btw, we were in the store the morning of the party.  Unfortunately we had plans that evening so Curtis showed us all the beautiful pieces.  The new, concept (?) Rejane shape really caught my eye.  
I want to thank all the contributors to this thread for your great information and inspiration.  I can’t wait to show you my selection.  Happy holidays to all!


----------



## WhereismyH

Hello ladies, anyone purchased the Gabrielle clutch here? super interested in it but cannot find the price online in usd.


----------



## parlepasse

Hello ladies, 

I’m looking to get my first Moynat - I’ve settled on a Gabrielle but I’m conflicted between these two colours - Plume and Black. I’d be so appreciative if anyone can offer any advice.


----------



## Sourisbrune

parlepasse said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I’m looking to get my first Moynat - I’ve settled on a Gabrielle but I’m conflicted between these two colours - Plume and Black. I’d be so appreciative if anyone can offer any advice.


I like both.
If you really like the Plume, I’d get that first.  I think the black would be easier to get later on, if you decide to get a second Moynat bag color.
Both are beautiful.  What color is in your heart?


----------



## Sourisbrune

WhereismyH said:


> Hello ladies, anyone purchased the Gabrielle clutch here? super interested in it but cannot find the price online in usd.


I will ask when the NYC store opens.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I like both.
> If you really like the Plume, I’d get that first.  I think the black would be easier to get later on, if you decide to get a second Moynat bag color.
> Both are beautiful.  What color is in your heart?



I agree with @Sourisbrune - they are both stunning so you can't go wrong with either.  If you already have a lot of black or neutral bags, the plume would be a nice pop of colour that is not too "loud".  Go with your gut instinct!  Good luck!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> I agree with @Sourisbrune - they are both stunning so you can't go wrong with either.  If you already have a lot of black or neutral bags, the plume would be a nice pop of colour that is not too "loud".  Go with your gut instinct!  Good luck!


+1. 
I view a good dark purple as a neutral. And they will always make black.


----------



## JolieS

parlepasse said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I’m looking to get my first Moynat - I’ve settled on a Gabrielle but I’m conflicted between these two colours - Plume and Black. I’d be so appreciative if anyone can offer any advice.


Are you sure the one on the left isn’t Prune (plum) rather than Plume (feather)? Whatever the name, it is a gorgeous, rich shade.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> +1.
> I view a good dark purple as a neutral. And they will always make black.


Plus 2. The purple is beautiful, more unusual and may not still be around if you decide you want it at a later date.


----------



## Cool Breeze

parlepasse said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I’m looking to get my first Moynat - I’ve settled on a Gabrielle but I’m conflicted between these two colours - Plume and Black. I’d be so appreciative if anyone can offer any advice.


I was told they refer to the purple as “Eggplant”.  You have a fun decision to make.  Enjoy!


----------



## parlepasse

Thank you so much ladies, I’m going with the purple - I can always get the black later on! @Sourisbrune @Bagaholic222 @bagnut1 @Tonimichelle @JolieS 
@Cool Breeze Thank you for clarifying, it’s Eggplant, I’ve confused it with Plum!


----------



## m_ichele

parlepasse said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I’m going with the purple - I can always get the black later on! @Sourisbrune @Bagaholic222 @bagnut1 @Tonimichelle @JolieS
> @Cool Breeze Thank you for clarifying, it’s Eggplant, I’ve confused it with Plum!


Beautiful purse!! You made a fantastic choice!


----------



## Cool Breeze

parlepasse said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I’m going with the purple - I can always get the black later on! @Sourisbrune @Bagaholic222 @bagnut1 @Tonimichelle @JolieS
> @Cool Breeze Thank you for clarifying, it’s Eggplant, I’ve confused it with Plum!


Congratulations!  What boutique are you purchasing it from?  The photo looks as if they have a nice inventory.


----------



## Sourisbrune

WhereismyH said:


> Hello ladies, anyone purchased the Gabrielle clutch here? super interested in it but cannot find the price online in usd.


$3850USD.  Carat calf.  Gold hardware costs a bit more.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC store.



New today to the NYC store.  Josephine pm.  The color saturation of the red is amazing.  Thank you to Curtis.


Gorgeous Croc Vanity.  Lovin’ that deep ruby red!


----------



## Gainoffunction

For those of you following at home I ended up withthe Madeleine strap in Flamingo and Tourterelle. It's quite lovely and more of a neutral bright. I don't have bags for seasons so I'll wear it whenever 

I got a canvas envelope pouch go go with it. It's nice and small and will work nicely for work trips in addition to this when I don't want to carry a full wallet to dinner with my coworkers. 

Outside with the pouch:



Inside. The color is a bit darker in person. 



They were great at the store as always!  I think I had every wallet out picking what I wanted. 

They also gave me a cute bag charm with an apple (for the NY store) and embossed with my initials!  

They also shipped it overnight so I could have it for Vacation tomorrow and also saved a bunch on tax!!!


----------



## parlepasse

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  What boutique are you purchasing it from?  The photo looks as if they have a nice inventory.


Thank you, I’m certainly going to enjoy it! This is the Takashimaya Boutique in Singapore, the SAs are incredibly lovely and it seems like they do get a lot of beautiful pieces If you’re in town you should definitely make a visit!


----------



## bagnut1

parlepasse said:


> Thank you, I’m certainly going to enjoy it! This is the Takashimaya Boutique in Singapore, the SAs are incredibly lovely and it seems like they do get a lot of beautiful pieces If you’re in town you should definitely make a visit!


Congratulations and I ENVY you having Takashimaya!  The store here in NYC was truly amazing, nothing like it before or since.  I actually cried when it closed.  It is especially missed this time of year b/c it was my "go to" for special gifts (for myself included, LOL).

If the Singapore store is anything at all like the NYC store was, Moynat must be an incredible fit.  

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> For those of you following at home I ended up withthe Madeleine strap in Flamingo and Tourterelle. It's quite lovely and more of a neutral bright. I don't have bags for seasons so I'll wear it whenever
> 
> I got a canvas envelope pouch go go with it. It's nice and small and will work nicely for work trips in addition to this when I don't want to carry a full wallet to dinner with my coworkers.
> 
> Outside with the pouch:
> View attachment 4619230
> 
> 
> Inside. The color is a bit darker in person.
> 
> View attachment 4619229
> 
> They were great at the store as always!  I think I had every wallet out picking what I wanted.
> 
> They also gave me a cute bag charm with an apple (for the NY store) and embossed with my initials!
> 
> They also shipped it overnight so I could have it for Vacation tomorrow and also saved a bunch on tax!!!



I've always loved the Madeleine - it is such as beautiful and unique bag.  Congratulations - please post some pictures if possible.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> For those of you following at home I ended up withthe Madeleine strap in Flamingo and Tourterelle. It's quite lovely and more of a neutral bright. I don't have bags for seasons so I'll wear it whenever
> 
> I got a canvas envelope pouch go go with it. It's nice and small and will work nicely for work trips in addition to this when I don't want to carry a full wallet to dinner with my coworkers.
> 
> Outside with the pouch:
> View attachment 4619230
> 
> 
> Inside. The color is a bit darker in person.
> 
> View attachment 4619229
> 
> They were great at the store as always!  I think I had every wallet out picking what I wanted.
> 
> They also gave me a cute bag charm with an apple (for the NY store) and embossed with my initials!
> 
> They also shipped it overnight so I could have it for Vacation tomorrow and also saved a bunch on tax!!!



Great color, beautiful bag.  I want a summer bag this color.  

I really like the architecture of this bag.  It has a classy edge to it!

I was telling Curtis earlier today I feel like Oprah when she said, “You get a car!  And you get a car!  And you get a car!”  But I say, “Your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!”  ... And I truly mean it.

The bags that are posted on this thread are gorgeous- the colors are beautiful and each bag has character, whether it be a structured architectural design, or a certain ease, or vibe about it I like.  I’m a sucker for a good black or basic color, too.

Thank you for sharing- your bag inspires me to save for my next Moynat!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> Great color, beautiful bag.  I want a summer bag this color.
> 
> I really like the architecture of this bag.  It has a classy edge to it!
> 
> I was telling Curtis earlier today I feel like Oprah when she said, “You get a car!  And you get a car!  And you get a car!”  But I say, “Your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!”  ... And I truly mean it.
> 
> The bags that are posted on this thread are gorgeous- the colors are beautiful and each bag has character, whether it be a structured architectural design, or a certain ease, or vibe about it I like.  I’m a sucker for a good black or basic color, too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing- your bag inspires me to save for my next Moynat!



Thanks!  I'm super excited to wear it around!   I might hold off and not bring it on vacation... Anticipation???  IDK. It will be a last minute decision I bet.

They really do make some gorgeous bags!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> I've always loved the Madeleine - it is such as beautiful and unique bag.  Congratulations - please post some pictures if possible.



Thanks!!

Sure. I'll get some on body shots too!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Hello,

Could someone please message me a phone number for an SA in NYC who texts? I would prefer to have a referral instead of calling the store. TIA!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please message me a phone number for an SA in NYC who texts? I would prefer to have a referral instead of calling the store. TIA!


I messaged you info.  I hope it helps.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> I messaged you info.  I hope it helps.


Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> Thanks!  I'm super excited to wear it around!   I might hold off and not bring it on vacation... Anticipation???  IDK. It will be a last minute decision I bet.
> 
> They really do make some gorgeous bags!


I don’t blame you for hesitating- I’d be nervous about vacationing with a new bag, but that’s my personality.

I see tourists with their Birkins, and various other $$$$$ bags, all the time.

I used to vacation toting around a Celine nano luggage.  At first, I panicked taking a slightly pricey bag on public transportation and into the city, but within a couple of days, I didn’t think much about it.

Enjoy your bag at home, and abroad if you so choose.  The shoulder strap will work well for you, if you take it with you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gainoffunction said:


> For those of you following at home I ended up withthe Madeleine strap in Flamingo and Tourterelle. It's quite lovely and more of a neutral bright. I don't have bags for seasons so I'll wear it whenever
> 
> I got a canvas envelope pouch go go with it. It's nice and small and will work nicely for work trips in addition to this when I don't want to carry a full wallet to dinner with my coworkers.
> 
> Outside with the pouch:
> View attachment 4619230
> 
> 
> Inside. The color is a bit darker in person.
> 
> View attachment 4619229
> 
> They were great at the store as always!  I think I had every wallet out picking what I wanted.
> 
> They also gave me a cute bag charm with an apple (for the NY store) and embossed with my initials!
> 
> They also shipped it overnight so I could have it for Vacation tomorrow and also saved a bunch on tax!!!


Love both of them! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gainoffunction said:


> Thanks!  I'm super excited to wear it around!   I might hold off and not bring it on vacation... Anticipation???  IDK. It will be a last minute decision I bet.
> 
> They really do make some gorgeous bags!


I wasn’t sure about taking my Josephine to Paris in November (although really wanted her with me to visit the Moynat boutique). The weather was awful, she got rained on a LOT, bumped her into numerous things, she’s a light colour but not a single scratch, scuff, bit of colour transfer to be seen. It’s now given me the confidence to use her without fear!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Great color, beautiful bag.  I want a summer bag this color.
> 
> I really like the architecture of this bag.  It has a classy edge to it!
> 
> I was telling Curtis earlier today I feel like Oprah when she said, “You get a car!  And you get a car!  And you get a car!”  But I say, “Your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!  And your bag is gorgeous!”  ... And I truly mean it.
> 
> The bags that are posted on this thread are gorgeous- the colors are beautiful and each bag has character, whether it be a structured architectural design, or a certain ease, or vibe about it I like.  I’m a sucker for a good black or basic color, too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing- your bag inspires me to save for my next Moynat!


You been fantastic, taking photos and sharing them with us!  This is such a supportive and enabling thread .  I’m so glad I found it and consequently, the brand.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Gainoffunction said:


> For those of you following at home I ended up withthe Madeleine strap in Flamingo and Tourterelle. It's quite lovely and more of a neutral bright. I don't have bags for seasons so I'll wear it whenever
> 
> I got a canvas envelope pouch go go with it. It's nice and small and will work nicely for work trips in addition to this when I don't want to carry a full wallet to dinner with my coworkers.
> 
> Outside with the pouch:
> View attachment 4619230
> 
> 
> Inside. The color is a bit darker in person.
> 
> View attachment 4619229
> 
> They were great at the store as always!  I think I had every wallet out picking what I wanted.
> 
> They also gave me a cute bag charm with an apple (for the NY store) and embossed with my initials!
> 
> They also shipped it overnight so I could have it for Vacation tomorrow and also saved a bunch on tax!!!


How wonderful!  You picked out a beautiful bag and I’m glad you had a fantastic experience to match.  Congratulations!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> I wasn’t sure about taking my Josephine to Paris in November (although really wanted her with me to visit the Moynat boutique). The weather was awful, she got rained on a LOT, bumped her into numerous things, she’s a light colour but not a single scratch, scuff, bit of colour transfer to be seen. It’s now given me the confidence to use her without fear!


Moynat leather is the BEST- equal quality to Hermès. So unless you accidentally run her through the washing machine you should be good!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> You been fantastic, taking photos and sharing them with us!  This is such a supportive and enabling thread .  I’m so glad I found it and consequently, the brand.


Thank you for your kind words. 
I must say, 90% of my photos come from Curtis.
I love the brand and I appreciate the supportive sharing of goods and opinions on this thread, too.  Some PurseForum threads get snarky.  Not here- thank goodness!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Moynat leather is the BEST- equal quality to Hermès. So unless you accidentally run her through the washing machine you should be good!


 I do some pretty daft things on occasion, but think I can probably avoid that one!


----------



## Tonimichelle

On the subject of wear and tear. My only gripe with the Pauline (and it’s only a small one), is the feet aren’t tall enough to keep the sides of the base off of whatever you place it on. I think the Taurillon Blush leather of the Josephine is pretty hard wearing, but the Taurillon Gex of the Pauline feels softer. Does anyone have a Pauline they’ve owned for a while and how are the corners / bottom holding up so far please? I’m just slightly concerned that area will show scuffs before too long.


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of wear and tear. My only gripe with the Pauline (and it’s only a small one), is the feet aren’t tall enough to keep the sides of the base off of whatever you place it on. I think the Taurillon Blush leather of the Josephine is pretty hard wearing, but the Taurillon Gex of the Pauline feels softer. Does anyone have a Pauline they’ve owned for a while and how are the corners / bottom holding up so far please? I’m just slightly concerned that area will show scuffs before too long.


I have one from the first collection and it got a ton of use for the first couple of years, less now that it has more competition, LOL.  Still looks great, no scuffs or noticeable wear.  (I don't baby my bags but I am careful with them and never put them on the floor.)

I have not yet had to use the Moynat "spa" but that is a service they offer if you ever do need it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> I have one from the first collection and it got a ton of use for the first couple of years, less now that it has more competition, LOL.  Still looks great, no scuffs or noticeable wear.  (I don't baby my bags but I am careful with them and never put them on the floor.)
> 
> I have not yet had to use the Moynat "spa" but that is a service they offer if you ever do need it.


Awesome thank you! I don’t know what size yours is but does it have the same issue where the sides reach lower than the feet? Kind of like an older clemence B that has got slouchy, but right from new in this case!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Awesome thank you! I don’t know what size yours is but does it have the same issue where the sides reach lower than the feet? Kind of like an older clemence B that has got slouchy, but right from new in this case!


Hi - yes, and FWIW I think the Moynat Taurillon basically equals H Clemence - and it also gets slouchy with use.  IMO the key is to not park the bag on the floor - that alleviates a lot of problems.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have a bag question and I’d like some input from the group. 

I have a nine year old, in excellent condition Chanel 2.55.  I rarely wear it.  I’ve probably forced myself to wear it five times in the last year.  I have RA or Lupus (they’re still trying to figure it out).  I need to wear crossbody bags or totes only.  Every time I think about selling my Chanel, I look at it and say to myself, “I’ll wear it next week,” and that next week never comes because I know when I use it, it’ll fall off my shoulder. 

Many years ago I sold a Ferragamo bag, and I regret it to this day. I think that’s why I’m gun shy about letting go of this one.

My sixteen year old daughter says to sell the Chanel and get the Moynat crossbody bag of my dreams (probably a Gaby bb).

Should I sell my Chanel now and get a Moynat, or should I wait to see if I’ll ever be ready to let it go (emotionally)?

I value your opinions.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a bag question and I’d like some input from the group.
> 
> I have a nine year old, in excellent condition Chanel 2.55.  I rarely wear it.  I’ve probably forced myself to wear it five times in the last year.  I have RA or Lupus (they’re still trying to figure it out).  I need to wear crossbody bags or totes only.  Every time I think about selling my Chanel, I look at it and say to myself, “I’ll wear it next week,” and that next week never comes because I know when I use it, it’ll fall off my shoulder.
> 
> Many years ago I sold a Ferragamo bag, and I regret it to this day. I think that’s why I’m gun shy about letting go of this one.
> 
> My sixteen year old daughter says to sell the Chanel and get the Moynat crossbody bag of my dreams (probably a Gaby bb).
> 
> Should I sell my Chanel now and get a Moynat, or should I wait to see if I’ll ever be ready to let it go (emotionally)?
> 
> I value your opinions.


I’m not sure this is of any help but I have sold several bags, most of them I haven’t given a second thought to. However I did sell a Chanel small boy in stingray (it was just too small once I needed reading glasses) and a Birkin 35 (I absolutely adored it but it gave me backache every time I used it). Both of these bags I still miss, probably because unlike others I have sold, these are nigh on impossible for me to replace. However, I purchased other bags I love and can use comfortably, so when I think sadly of these two I just remind myself of why I sold them and that I wouldn’t have the bags I have now if I hadn’t. I don’t regret my decision then.
If you really have to make yourself use the Chanel then personally I would sell it and get something you’ll love using. I am perhaps a little biased though because I’d prefer Moynat to Chanel any day!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a bag question and I’d like some input from the group.
> 
> I have a nine year old, in excellent condition Chanel 2.55.  I rarely wear it.  I’ve probably forced myself to wear it five times in the last year.  I have RA or Lupus (they’re still trying to figure it out).  I need to wear crossbody bags or totes only.  Every time I think about selling my Chanel, I look at it and say to myself, “I’ll wear it next week,” and that next week never comes because I know when I use it, it’ll fall off my shoulder.
> 
> Many years ago I sold a Ferragamo bag, and I regret it to this day. I think that’s why I’m gun shy about letting go of this one.
> 
> My sixteen year old daughter says to sell the Chanel and get the Moynat crossbody bag of my dreams (probably a Gaby bb).
> 
> Should I sell my Chanel now and get a Moynat, or should I wait to see if I’ll ever be ready to let it go (emotionally)?
> 
> I value your opinions.


I am so sorry to hear about you health issues - I hope they figure it out soon and that you improve with treatment.

Bags can conjure powerful emotions even if they spend all of their time waiting patiently in the closet for a day that never comes. I have been challenging myself recently to let go of those that I don’t use so they can be enjoyed as they were meant to be. However, there are a couple that I use only a couple of times a year at this point but that I am still not ready to part with.

Perhaps you could try @diane278 's Closet for Departing Bags method to see if you are ready?  You can also photograph the 2.55 and put it in a nice frame to commemorate her.

And my 2 cents on Moynat vs Chanel:  get the Gaby !  (Although I find the bb just a bit too small - I would look at the new Pm instead as a replacement.). Also even the MM is much more easy/comfortable to wear than the 2.55 IMO. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure this is of any help but I have sold several bags, most of them I haven’t given a second thought to. However I did sell a Chanel small boy in stingray (it was just too small once I needed reading glasses) and a Birkin 35 (I absolutely adored it but it gave me backache every time I used it). Both of these bags I still miss, probably because unlike others I have sold, these are nigh on impossible for me to replace. However, I purchased other bags I love and can use comfortably, so when I think sadly of these two I just remind myself of why I sold them and that I wouldn’t have the bags I have now if I hadn’t. I don’t regret my decision then.
> If you really have to make yourself use the Chanel then personally I would sell it and get something you’ll love using. I am perhaps a little biased though because I’d prefer Moynat to Chanel any day!



Ahhhhhhhh, the reading glasses.  I know the pain of bag choices based on necessity.  I’ve gone to a regular size iPhone from the big one, and Auvi-Q (the tiny and flat EPI Pen) from the long, tube style.  Everything I carry fits in my Gucci Soho, with plenty of room to spare.  I carry my Moynat tote at least 4-5 days a week, and my Soho on weekends.  I think a Gaby bb is around the size of a Gucci Soho.  The pm would probably work, too.  I could carry sunnies and my reading glasses in a pm.

I wore my Chanel to a school meeting once, because I knew I wouldn’t be carrying it around for hours, and I wanted to finally take it out.  I got stares.  Most moms wear Hermès’ under-the-radar styles that only us in the know recognize. I felt uncomfortable, so now I don’t even wear my Reissue to my daughter’s school.

I think I’m stuck on my Chanel, because it’s a Chanel.  It’s iconic.  But it’s $$$$$ in my closet that I pullout periodically to say to myself, “I own a Chanel.”  I realize this is not a good reason to keep it- especially since I can’t comfortably wear it.

We’re leaning towards Lupus.  I’m showing signs of kidney damage and I’m experiencing myoclonus seizures.  Thank goodness medical technology is wonderful nowadays!  I’ll have to tweak my lifestyle, but if going from Disney trips to more low key Paris or London trips, or going from Chanel to Moynat crossbody bags are any indication of choices I’ll have to make right now, I’m truly blessed.




bagnut1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about you health issues - I hope they figure it out soon and that you improve with treatment.
> 
> Bags can conjure powerful emotions even if they spend all of their time waiting patiently in the closet for a day that never comes. I have been challenging myself recently to let go of those that I don’t use so they can be enjoyed as they were meant to be. However, there are a couple that I use only a couple of times a year at this point but that I am still not ready to part with.
> 
> Perhaps you could try @diane278 's Closet for Departing Bags method to see if you are ready?  You can also photograph the 2.55 and put it in a nice frame to commemorate her.
> 
> And my 2 cents on Moynat vs Chanel:  get the Gaby !  (Although I find the bb just a bit too small - I would look at the new Pm instead as a replacement.). Also even the MM is much more easy/comfortable to wear than the 2.55 IMO.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



I like the thought of taking an artsy photo.  I have photos of the other bags I’ve sold over the years, but not my Ferragamo white duffle (I was afraid to use)- I should make a cocktail table book.  Excellent idea!  Mind you, it’ll be a thin book, but I can mix in some dream bag photos I’ve taken, too.

Thank you!  So far the needle is tilting towards sell.  The bonus- if I like the Gaby bb or pm, I can get a second color, or a crossbody Josephine for my 20th wedding anniversary this spring.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, the reading glasses.  I know the pain of bag choices based on necessity.  I’ve gone to a regular size iPhone from the big one, and Auvi-Q (the tiny and flat EPI Pen) from the long, tube style.  Everything I carry fits in my Gucci Soho, with plenty of room to spare.  I carry my Moynat tote at least 4-5 days a week, and my Soho on weekends.  I think a Gaby bb is around the size of a Gucci Soho.  The pm would probably work, too.  I could carry sunnies and my reading glasses in a pm.
> 
> I wore my Chanel to a school meeting once, because I knew I wouldn’t be carrying it around for hours, and I wanted to finally take it out.  I got stares.  Most moms wear Hermès’ under-the-radar styles that only us in the know recognize. I felt uncomfortable, so now I don’t even wear my Reissue to my daughter’s school.
> 
> I think I’m stuck on my Chanel, because it’s a Chanel.  It’s iconic.  But it’s $$$$$ in my closet that I pullout periodically to say to myself, “I own a Chanel.”  I realize this is not a good reason to keep it- especially since I can’t comfortably wear it.
> 
> We’re leaning towards Lupus.  I’m showing signs of kidney damage and I’m experiencing myoclonus seizures.  Thank goodness medical technology is wonderful nowadays!  I’ll have to tweak my lifestyle, but if going from Disney trips to more low key Paris or London trips, or going from Chanel to Moynat crossbody bags are any indication of choices I’ll have to make right now, I’m truly blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the thought of taking an artsy photo.  I have photos of the other bags I’ve sold over the years, but not my Ferragamo white duffle (I was afraid to use)- I should make a cocktail table book.  Excellent idea!  Mind you, it’ll be a thin book, but I can mix in some dream bag photos I’ve taken, too.
> 
> Thank you!  So far the needle is tilting towards sell.  The bonus- if I like the Gaby bb or pm, I can get a second color, or a crossbody Josephine for my 20th wedding anniversary this spring.



I’m sorry you’re going through that. That must be really hard.
Maybe regarding the bag, set yourself a time limit of say six months and see how often you use it in that time. For me whilst I’d love to be able to keep everything, I don’t have sufficient disposable funds to leave large amounts sitting unused in my bag cupboard. If something doesn’t get used for a long period or I feel I have to make myself use it rather than looking forward to using it, I tend to see it as money better spent on something else. Plus if you really really regret it one day, then you may well be able to find a good preowned Reissue to replace it. Although I think the Gaby is perfect for what you want, beautiful quality and under the radar so I bet you’d be pleased you went for it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, the reading glasses.  I know the pain of bag choices based on necessity.  I’ve gone to a regular size iPhone from the big one, and Auvi-Q (the tiny and flat EPI Pen) from the long, tube style.  Everything I carry fits in my Gucci Soho, with plenty of room to spare.  I carry my Moynat tote at least 4-5 days a week, and my Soho on weekends.  I think a Gaby bb is around the size of a Gucci Soho.  The pm would probably work, too.  I could carry sunnies and my reading glasses in a pm.
> 
> I wore my Chanel to a school meeting once, because I knew I wouldn’t be carrying it around for hours, and I wanted to finally take it out.  I got stares.  Most moms wear Hermès’ under-the-radar styles that only us in the know recognize. I felt uncomfortable, so now I don’t even wear my Reissue to my daughter’s school.
> 
> I think I’m stuck on my Chanel, because it’s a Chanel.  It’s iconic.  But it’s $$$$$ in my closet that I pullout periodically to say to myself, “I own a Chanel.”  I realize this is not a good reason to keep it- especially since I can’t comfortably wear it.
> 
> We’re leaning towards Lupus.  I’m showing signs of kidney damage and I’m experiencing myoclonus seizures.  Thank goodness medical technology is wonderful nowadays!  I’ll have to tweak my lifestyle, but if going from Disney trips to more low key Paris or London trips, or going from Chanel to Moynat crossbody bags are any indication of choices I’ll have to make right now, I’m truly blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the thought of taking an artsy photo.  I have photos of the other bags I’ve sold over the years, but not my Ferragamo white duffle (I was afraid to use)- I should make a cocktail table book.  Excellent idea!  Mind you, it’ll be a thin book, but I can mix in some dream bag photos I’ve taken, too.
> 
> Thank you!  So far the needle is tilting towards sell.  The bonus- if I like the Gaby bb or pm, I can get a second color, or a crossbody Josephine for my 20th wedding anniversary this spring.


I’m sorry to hear about your health issues.  Please take care.  It’s too bad the women at your school made you feel uncomfortable about wearing your Chanel.  It’s hard to wear something you know might not fit in with the crowd but it’s an accessory and no matter what, one’s character is really the only thing that should be judged.  You seem like a kind, generous person based on all your comments and assistance on this thread.  So, keep on rocking the Chanel, your Moynat or whatever strikes your fancy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m sorry you’re going through that. That must be really hard.
> Maybe regarding the bag, set yourself a time limit of say six months and see how often you use it in that time. For me whilst I’d love to be able to keep everything, I don’t have sufficient disposable funds to leave large amounts sitting unused in my bag cupboard. If something doesn’t get used for a long period or I feel I have to make myself use it rather than looking forward to using it, I tend to see it as money better spent on something else. Plus if you really really regret it one day, then you may well be able to find a good preowned Reissue to replace it. Although I think the Gaby is perfect for what you want, beautiful quality and under the radar so I bet you’d be pleased you went for it!


Great minds think alike- I gave myself this year to wear the Reissue and I forced myself to use it.  I think that’s why my daughter, who would have inherited it, said to sell.  She said she’d rather get a Moynat from me, anyway.  Hahaha!  Yes!  I’ve trained her well.

Oh yes, I’m limited in handbag funds, especially lately.  I sold all my Hermès years ago and had $$$$$ to shop for almost anything my heart desired.  I bought a couple of bags, saved some $/invested, treated my daughter to fun workshops and classes she still appreciates, and we had some fun over the top trips she’ll never forget. I’ve become quite particular with my purchases, especially since we’re looking at NYU and UCLA for colleges.  

You are correct about the possibility of a pre-owned Reissue- they are out there, everywhere.  

Thank you for your comments, your points are well taken.



Cool Breeze said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your health issues.  Please take care.  It’s too bad the women at your school made you feel uncomfortable about wearing your Chanel.  It’s hard to wear something you know might not fit in with the crowd but it’s an accessory and no matter what, one’s character is really the only thing that should be judged.  You seem like a kind, generous person based on all your comments and assistance on this thread.  So, keep on rocking the Chanel, your Moynat or whatever strikes your fancy!



Thank you for your caring words and your comments on my character.  I try to be the best person I can.  Life is difficult enough for so many, and there is so much anger in this world, it makes me sad.  I want to be part of the healing- I want this world to be better for my child’s generation.

The mothers at my daughter’s school still have the high school clique mentality.  My daughter has a few wonderful friends, who treat her kindly and are supportive.  She has Asperger’s (brilliant, but socially challenged).  They treat each other like gold.  It’s so sweet.  Their moms are like that, too, so when I had to interact with the power moms (who intimidate school staff and the school board), I had to power through the awkward snubs.  It rarely happens, but I let them get into my head.

Moynat brings a smile to my face, regardless of my desire for Chanel.  I don’t think I’m having an either/or moment.  I think in time I could have both, but I think the Moynat would be used, the Chanel would be ($$$$$) cherished on a shelf.

Thank you again!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Great minds think alike- I gave myself this year to wear the Reissue and I forced myself to use it.  I think that’s why my daughter, who would have inherited it, said to sell.  She said she’d rather get a Moynat from me, anyway.  Hahaha!  Yes!  I’ve trained her well.
> 
> Oh yes, I’m limited in handbag funds, especially lately.  I sold all my Hermès years ago and had $$$$$ to shop for almost anything my heart desired.  I bought a couple of bags, saved some $/invested, treated my daughter to fun workshops and classes she still appreciates, and we had some fun over the top trips she’ll never forget. I’ve become quite particular with my purchases, especially since we’re looking at NYU and UCLA for colleges.
> 
> You are correct about the possibility of a pre-owned Reissue- they are out there, everywhere.
> 
> Thank you for your comments, your points are well taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your caring words and your comments on my character.  I try to be the best person I can.  Life is difficult enough for so many, and there is so much anger in this world, it makes me sad.  I want to be part of the healing- I want this world to be better for my child’s generation.
> 
> The mothers at my daughter’s school still have the high school clique mentality.  My daughter has a few wonderful friends, who treat her kindly and are supportive.  She has Asperger’s (brilliant, but socially challenged).  They treat each other like gold.  It’s so sweet.  Their moms are like that, too, so when I had to interact with the power moms (who intimidate school staff and the school board), I had to power through the awkward snubs.  It rarely happens, but I let them get into my head.
> 
> Moynat brings a smile to my face, regardless of my desire for Chanel.  I don’t think I’m having an either/or moment.  I think in time I could have both, but I think the Moynat would be used, the Chanel would be ($$$$$) cherished on a shelf.
> 
> Thank you again!


I'm sorry to hear that you are having health issues, and hope that your condition will stabilize/improve soon! 

I used to have a closet with bags that was just sitting there gathering dust.  I would take them out of their dustbags/boxes every now and then to admire, but never actually use them.  Last year, I finally took the plunge and sold off bags that I haven't used for over a year - it totally stung initially but I haven't looked back since.  I lost some money (so am now more prudent with my choices) and the sentimental value attached was irreplaceable.  On the other hand, the memories remained and I felt so relieved to be able to start over.  

I second the comments to give yourself some time - if you don't use the reissue (btw, still one of my favourite styles!) for say a year, then sell it and get something you truly love and can enjoy more.  Life is too short to waste!  On the upside, you probably won't lose money when you sell given how much those bags sell nowadays!

Wishing you all a very happy holidays, and many beautiful bags in the future!


----------



## pasdedeux1

I have also done something of a purge just this past week, cutting back to only that which I really love. Seeing how much money has come in from my (not even that large!) Hermes collection was a bit astonishing.

However I've already been in touch with Curtis about a Gaby BB, so clearly my addiction hasn't waned much. That said, it is refreshing to clean house and start over with new things, sometimes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are having health issues, and hope that your condition will stabilize/improve soon!
> 
> I used to have a closet with bags that was just sitting there gathering dust.  I would take them out of their dustbags/boxes every now and then to admire, but never actually use them.  Last year, I finally took the plunge and sold off bags that I haven't used for over a year - it totally stung initially but I haven't looked back since.  I lost some money (so am now more prudent with my choices) and the sentimental value attached was irreplaceable.  On the other hand, the memories remained and I felt so relieved to be able to start over.
> 
> I second the comments to give yourself some time - if you don't use the reissue (btw, still one of my favourite styles!) for say a year, then sell it and get something you truly love and can enjoy more.  Life is too short to waste!  On the upside, you probably won't lose money when you sell given how much those bags sell nowadays!
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy holidays, and many beautiful bags in the future!


Ouch!  I bet it was a shock to open your closet door and not see several bags after you sold them.  I can understand the bag liberation you felt, too.  I felt the same way.  I sold 17 bags in two years time, and I’m down to three.

Yes, I think in time I will own another Reissue, but for right now, I should get a bag I love, that I will also use.

My daughter just reminded me of what I once said to her.  Yikes!  My words came back to bite me.  Hahaha!  I told her, “Just because you like it, doesn’t mean you have to own it.  If it doesn’t work for your lifestyle, admire it from afar.”

I’m thinking that selling my bag will sting at first, but I can buy a Gaby after (give myself a minute) and smile at the remainder of funds in my fun money account.  

thank you for your thoughts!
Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have also done something of a purge just this past week, cutting back to only that which I really love. Seeing how much money has come in from my (not even that large!) Hermes collection was a bit astonishing.
> 
> However I've already been in touch with Curtis about a Gaby BB, so clearly my addiction hasn't waned much. That said, it is refreshing to clean house and start over with new things, sometimes.


You are inspiring me.  Time to clean house.  We just did it to my daughter- girl’s room to a young woman’s room.  My turn! 
That Gaby bb is dangerous!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I sold 17 bags in two years time, and I’m down to three.


OMG!  17 - that is so amazing!  You must feel so free having gone through that process.  If you feel like sharing, I am curious what the other two are besides the 2.55 that survived your edit?  (And your daughter sounds wise beyond her years.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> OMG!  17 - that is so amazing!  You must feel so free having gone through that process.  If you feel like sharing, I am curious what the other two are besides the 2.55 that survived your edit?  (And your daughter sounds wise beyond her years.)



I have a Gucci soho, a Reissue and a Moynat tote.  I’m kinda wishing Moynat would create a coated canvas bag like a Gabrielle.  I can picture a canvas Gabrielle-ish crossbody bag in the black/silver canvas with black leather accents/shoulder strap. 

I sold a Celine, a Ferragamo, one Prada bag and two wallets, four Chanel, four LV bags and accessories, and four Hermès. Phew!  It does feel good.  Perhaps just one more to go. 
Thank you! I may be biased, but I believe my daughter is amazing!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just got home from work and received a lovely leather mouse mat from Moynat


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Just got home from work and received a lovely leather mouse mat from Moynat
> 
> View attachment 4621853


That’s gorgeous! They are so lovely with customer service and remembering clients at holidays.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> That’s gorgeous! They are so lovely with customer service and remembering clients at holidays.


Thank you. All of my experiences with Moynat, both in London and Paris have been wonderful


----------



## cucomelon5

Has anyone seen this color in person?  Seems to be an older color of box leather that isn't available anymore, but looks beautiful... I'm quite tempted since it seems like a great deal but wonder what the color is like in person!

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...t-dark-olive-gray-box-calfskin-bb-mini-rejane


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Josephine in green and black, from Moynat Instagram.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Does anyone know when they will be introducing more colours in the Gaby pm size?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Does anyone know when they will be introducing more colours in the Gaby pm size?


I’m thinking new colors will come out by February.
I notice February, April, July and October tend to be the main months I’ve seen new colors pop up, or I’ve seen new styles introduced.
Nubuck Gaby bags will be coming out in 2020.
You all will know when I hear anything and can post.
Happy holidays, everybody!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m thinking new colors will come out by February.
> I notice February, April, July and October tend to be the main months I’ve seen new colors pop up, or I’ve seen new styles introduced.
> Nubuck Gaby bags will be coming out in 2020.
> You all will know when I hear anything and can post.
> Happy holidays, everybody!


Happy holidays to you, too!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m thinking new colors will come out by February.
> I notice February, April, July and October tend to be the main months I’ve seen new colors pop up, or I’ve seen new styles introduced.
> Nubuck Gaby bags will be coming out in 2020.
> You all will know when I hear anything and can post.
> Happy holidays, everybody!


Thanks @Sourisbrune  - Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Does anyone know if the nubuck Gaby in the ocean color shown a few weeks on the moynat instagram actually exists? I've been trying not to bother Curtis off-hours with my endless questions.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.


Congrats - it's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone know if the nubuck Gaby in the ocean color shown a few weeks on the moynat instagram actually exists? I've been trying not to bother Curtis off-hours with my endless questions.


I’ll happily bother him.   I’ll let you know when I find out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.


This bag is elegant and looks like a forever classic.  The gold hardware and off-white leather is a beautiful combination.  Congratulations!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sold it.  No tears, no regrets.... At least no regrets as of yet.
I feel relieved.  I don’t have to decide anymore.
Next step- Gaby!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.


Congratulations, she’s gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4624651
> 
> Sold it.  No tears, no regrets.... At least no regrets as of yet.
> I feel relieved.  I don’t have to decide anymore.
> Next step- Gaby!


Wow that was quick! I’m excited for you, can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow that was quick! I’m excited for you, can’t wait to see what you get!


I sold it like some people tear of a bandage.  A quick “Ouch!”


----------



## Sourisbrune

I rarely go on Pinterest, and when I did, this showed up on the “You’d might like ...” page.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> I rarely go on Pinterest, and when I did, this showed up on the “You’d might like ...” page.
> View attachment 4625025



Is that a so black?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Stunning color! Congratulations! 


Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I sold it like some people tear of a bandage.  A quick “Ouch!”


 The best way I think!
Are you going to the boutique to look at Gabys or mail order? Any idea on size and colour yet?


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> Is that a so black?


I’m wondering if it’s silver colored hardware reflecting something black.  I thought it was a So Black, too, at first.


----------



## Tonimichelle

LavenderIce said:


> Is that a so black?





Sourisbrune said:


> I’m wondering if it’s silver colored hardware reflecting something black.  I thought it was a So Black, too, at first.


I didn’t realise they did black hardware. I found another picture but it’s not clear enough to tell if it’s silver or not.


----------



## Tonimichelle

She has the Gabrielle too as well as the clutch.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> The best way I think!
> Are you going to the boutique to look at Gabys or mail order? Any idea on size and colour yet?



My daughter and I are going to run down to L.A., as we do every Spring.

One out of the way stop we will make is South Coast Plaza Moynat.  I’m going to try on a few styles and decide Gaby size.  I’m excited!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> She has the Gabrielle too as well as the clutch.
> View attachment 4625086


The duchess has good taste in handbags!


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> Is that a so black?





Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4625084
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t realise they did black hardware. I found another picture but it’s not clear enough to tell if it’s silver or not.


Curtis said the duchess has a few Moynat bags.  The duchess’ bag leaving church (the black one) had silver hardware.  Moynat has made one bag- a Rejane in black natural calf with black hardware, and that’s the company’s only piece.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone know if the nubuck Gaby in the ocean color shown a few weeks on the moynat instagram actually exists? I've been trying not to bother Curtis off-hours with my endless questions.





This is the only blue Nubuck bag available that is close to ocean.  Ocean has been discontinued.  This color (Outremer) is the same color as Ocean, but slightly brighter.
This is a PM Gaby and it’s $4700USD.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4625097
> 
> This is the only blue Nubuck bag available that is close to ocean.  Ocean has been discontinued.  This color (Outremer) is the same color as Ocean, but slightly brighter.
> This is a PM Gaby and it’s $4700USD.


Ooooh that is lovely. I have a bleu electrique Kelly though, so I think maybe too close...I will text him about other nubuck colors. Seems colors come and go quickly with Moynat!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Ooooh that is lovely. I have a bleu electrique Kelly though, so I think maybe too close...I will text him about other nubuck colors. Seems colors come and go quickly with Moynat!


I’m looking forward to the Spring colors, too.  Text him.  He’ll be happy help.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone know if the nubuck Gaby in the ocean color shown a few weeks on the moynat instagram actually exists? I've been trying not to bother Curtis off-hours with my endless questions.


Curtis just texted me- The only other color of nubuck Gaby made is a peacock green.  There are seven in the world, one in the USA.  One or two colors will probably come out later next year (2020).  No word yet how many, what colors or exactly when.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis just texted me- The only other color of nubuck Gaby made is a peacock green.  There are seven in the world, one in the USA.  One or two colors will probably come out later next year (2020).  No word yet how many, what colors or exactly when.


I think the peacock green is the one I was asking about. You say there is only one, hmm? Well that might definitely sway me...


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> I think the peacock green is the one I was asking about. You say there is only one, hmm? Well that might definitely sway me...


I’ll ask if it’s in NY and try to get another photo.  I think you’re talking about this one.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone know if the nubuck Gaby in the ocean color shown a few weeks on the moynat instagram actually exists? I've been trying not to bother Curtis off-hours with my endless questions.


It’s a pretty bluish-green.  Here it is in natural light.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s a pretty bluish-green.  Here it is in natural light.
> View attachment 4625347


That's the one, and I must have it! I have no idea what I will wear it with.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's the one, and I must have it! I have no idea what I will wear it with.


 I love your reaction!
I just have three words to say.  Curtis and beautiful bag!  Text him, if you’d like.  He’d be so happy to help.
Best wishes!


----------



## kipp

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread and would like your input on a potential Moynat purchase for myself.  I'm in NYC and stopped by the boutique and was blown away.  I was in the one in Paris several years ago and at the time thought the bags were too formal and I was heavy into Hermes, but I guess my impressions have changed --- LOL!  I'm really taken by the small Rejane---love the shape, the leather, the fact that it can be held three different ways.  Also considering the Gaby (the structured one) but I'm not as found of the epsom type leather.  Am wanting basic black with gold hardware.  I'm looking for a day to night bag that would be good for travel (I don't like taking many bags on trips).  Thank you in advance for your thoughts!  

BTW,  I was treated like royalty in the shop although I'd never been in before.  It was incredible!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4625097
> 
> This is the only blue Nubuck bag available that is close to ocean.  Ocean has been discontinued.  This color (Outremer) is the same color as Ocean, but slightly brighter.
> This is a PM Gaby and it’s $4700USD.


This is the bag I would love to buy if it was in leather


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> This is the bag I would love to buy if it was in leather


The color is stunning, isn’t it?!  Once again, the saturation of color the Moynat tannery achieves is amazing to me.  You can tell they achieve the exact same color in leather (the other side of nubuck) on the handle and (probably) the shoulder strap.  That means that color is possible, if they’d just do it. 
I’m probably going to go for a black Gaby (at least my first Gaby), but I’m excited about the colors coming out in 2020.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The color is stunning, isn’t it?!  Once again, the saturation of color the Moynat tannery achieves is amazing to me.  You can tell they achieve the exact same color in leather (the other side of nubuck) on the handle and (probably) the shoulder strap.  That means that color is possible, if they’d just do it.
> I’m probably going to go for a black Gaby (at least my first Gaby), but I’m excited about the colors coming out in 2020.


Absolutely gorgeous! I believe it’s the same color I saw a Danse in at SCP. I made a beeline for it and immediately asked about a leather gaby pm. I’m really looking forward to seeing everything Moynat comes out with. Even though certain styles aren’t practical for me or my style, everything is so beautiful and incredibly made.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I believe it’s the same color I saw a Danse in at SCP. I made a beeline for it and immediately asked about a leather gaby pm. I’m really looking forward to seeing everything Moynat comes out with. Even though certain styles aren’t practical for me or my style, everything is so beautiful and incredibly made.


Couldn't agree more.  They also do SO's, so if there is a color/size combo you really like that they aren't producing you could probably get it via that route.


----------



## kipp

Hi everyone---am new to this thread and loving all your Moynat bags and discussion. I'm posting again because I'd DEARLY love to have your advice on my first Moynat bag---and thank you in advance.  
I've now decided on a mini Rejane---need a bag that travels well and will easily go day into night OR the new middle size version in a neutral color.  For the mini, trying to decide between black with GHW, medoc with GHW, or taupe with GHW.  Just saw the tricolor one (grey/medoc (I think)/ taupe) middle size version and it's also stunning.  Well, they all are! 

Do you have any thoughts about 1) wearability for travel? and 2) color decision?   I'd love a wonderful color but think for my first bag need something that I'll wear easily and often and for traveling (when I don't want to take many bags).   

Many thanks again for any help you might provide.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Hi everyone---am new to this thread and loving all your Moynat bags and discussion. I'm posting again because I'd DEARLY love to have your advice on my first Moynat bag---and thank you in advance.
> I've now decided on a mini Rejane---need a bag that travels well and will easily go day into night OR the new middle size version in a neutral color.  For the mini, trying to decide between black with GHW, medoc with GHW, or taupe with GHW.  Just saw the tricolor one (grey/medoc (I think)/ taupe) middle size version and it's also stunning.  Well, they all are!
> 
> Do you have any thoughts about 1) wearability for travel? and 2) color decision?   I'd love a wonderful color but think for my first bag need something that I'll wear easily and often and for traveling (when I don't want to take many bags).
> 
> Many thanks again for any help you might provide.


Personally I wouldn’t go smaller than the PM, but I like a somewhat commodious bag for travel.  IMO the taupe would be the best year-round option (I don’t typically carry much black in the warmer months). It’s a great bag and hands free with cross body strap, easily goes day to night. I don’t think you can go wrong with any of those choices as long as you are sure the size is right. Good luck!


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Personally I wouldn’t go smaller than the PM, but I like a somewhat commodious bag for travel.  IMO the taupe would be the best year-round option (I don’t typically carry much black in the warmer months). It’s a great bag and hands free with cross body strap, easily goes day to night. I don’t think you can go wrong with any of those choices as long as you are sure the size is right. Good luck!


Thank you!  I often take a longchamp bag to put the smaller bag in when I want to be more discreet.  So that is why I was thinking the smaller one for when I arrive at my destination. Because it makes for a better evening bag as well.   
Very hard to decide on color...


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> I think the peacock green is the one I was asking about. You say there is only one, hmm? Well that might definitely sway me...


I just spotted this on the Moynat Instagram feed.  I think this bag is haunting you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Hi everyone---am new to this thread and loving all your Moynat bags and discussion. I'm posting again because I'd DEARLY love to have your advice on my first Moynat bag---and thank you in advance.
> I've now decided on a mini Rejane---need a bag that travels well and will easily go day into night OR the new middle size version in a neutral color.  For the mini, trying to decide between black with GHW, medoc with GHW, or taupe with GHW.  Just saw the tricolor one (grey/medoc (I think)/ taupe) middle size version and it's also stunning.  Well, they all are!
> 
> Do you have any thoughts about 1) wearability for travel? and 2) color decision?   I'd love a wonderful color but think for my first bag need something that I'll wear easily and often and for traveling (when I don't want to take many bags).
> 
> Many thanks again for any help you might provide.


I’d like to hear input about travel ability, too.  I’m planning on traveling with any Gaby and Josephine I end up getting, but I’m also interested in the versatile of other styles.  Your color choices sound terrific!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I’d like to hear input about travel ability, too.  I’m planning on traveling with any Gaby and Josephine I end up getting, but I’m also interested in the versatile of other styles.  Your color choices sound terrific!


Thank you!  Travel capability is key!  I love the Gaby and Josephine too!


----------



## Tonimichelle

kipp said:


> Hi everyone---am new to this thread and loving all your Moynat bags and discussion. I'm posting again because I'd DEARLY love to have your advice on my first Moynat bag---and thank you in advance.
> I've now decided on a mini Rejane---need a bag that travels well and will easily go day into night OR the new middle size version in a neutral color.  For the mini, trying to decide between black with GHW, medoc with GHW, or taupe with GHW.  Just saw the tricolor one (grey/medoc (I think)/ taupe) middle size version and it's also stunning.  Well, they all are!
> 
> Do you have any thoughts about 1) wearability for travel? and 2) color decision?   I'd love a wonderful color but think for my first bag need something that I'll wear easily and often and for traveling (when I don't want to take many bags).
> 
> Many thanks again for any help you might provide.


I agree with @bagnut1 a PM is a more practical size for day or night, especially if you’re taking it travelling and wish to limit the number of bags you take. The taupe is my personal favourite colour and works year round. Black is more dressy for evening perhaps and could be used daytime too. Have you visited the boutique and had a look? They don’t always have all available colours to choose from but hopefully when you try them you’ll know which one is meant to be! Good luck and please show us when you get one. The Rejane is a beautiful bag


----------



## kipp

Tonimichelle said:


> I agree with @bagnut1 a PM is a more practical size for day or night, especially if you’re taking it travelling and wish to limit the number of bags you take. The taupe is my personal favourite colour and works year round. Black is more dressy for evening perhaps and could be used daytime too. Have you visited the boutique and had a look? They don’t always have all available colours to choose from but hopefully when you try them you’ll know which one is meant to be! Good luck and please show us when you get one. The Rejane is a beautiful bag



Thank you @Tonimichelle!  Since you and @bagnut1 recommend the PM,  I'll revisit the sizes while I'm here in NYC.  I was just so taken with the smallest one and have not had any issues with a small crossbody bag while traveling.  
The sales people here are so amazing as are the bags!  I haven't been so excited about a new bag in a very long time.  They had many of the new models that are coming out on display---the vanity bags are incredible---but I need to be more practical for my first one.  It's just so difficult to choose!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> I just spotted this on the Moynat Instagram feed.  I think this bag is haunting you.
> View attachment 4626514


Oh it's definitely taunting me!


----------



## Tonimichelle

kipp said:


> Thank you @Tonimichelle!  Since you and @bagnut1 recommend the PM,  I'll revisit the sizes while I'm here in NYC.  I was just so taken with the smallest one and have not had any issues with a small crossbody bag while traveling.
> The sales people here are so amazing as are the bags!  I haven't been so excited about a new bag in a very long time.  They had many of the new models that are coming out on display---the vanity bags are incredible---but I need to be more practical for my first one.  It's just so difficult to choose!!!


The small one is definitely cute and may well work for you. I’d just recommend trying to fit your essential items for a normal day out in both maybe before deciding. I tend to like enough space for a couple of extras if I’m taking a bag on holiday as my main bag. A passport, kindle, mobile, small card holder, bit of makeup and glasses at least, as I don’t like putting expensive bags in my suitcase if I can help it. I think the mini probably holds very little. But in all fairness I’ve not tried one. My Josephine is more similar in dimensions to the petite size and that works perfectly for travel for me. Good luck!


----------



## kipp

Tonimichelle said:


> The small one is definitely cute and may well work for you. I’d just recommend trying to fit your essential items for a normal day out in both maybe before deciding. I tend to like enough space for a couple of extras if I’m taking a bag on holiday as my main bag. A passport, kindle, mobile, small card holder, bit of makeup and glasses at least, as I don’t like putting expensive bags in my suitcase if I can help it. I think the mini probably holds very little. But in all fairness I’ve not tried one. My Josephine is more similar in dimensions to the petite size and that works perfectly for travel for me. Good luck!


Thank you for this advice @Tonimichelle.  I usually only need space for my phone, a card holder, and a lipstick once I'm where I need to be.   When I am in the midst of traveling (like on a train or plane), I ALWAYS put my handbag in a Longchamp bag so as not to have to put my nice handbag on a conveyer belt at security... and to be more discreet.  In addition that way I have other room for things that I might not want to put in my checked luggage.
 I highly recommend the large expandable Le Pliage Longchamp bag for carrying on.  It's durable, no problem with inclement weather, and holds a ton.  I guess though if one needs a kindle and glasses in a handbag for daily use, the smallest Rejane won't work, so your thoughts are very well taken.   Many thanks again!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m going to London on Friday and I’m hoping to check out the Moynat SLGs. What I actually need (well as much as you can really need these things!) is a coin purse. However I still really love the envelope passport holder style wise. The origami coin purse is an option too (as I have an Hermes Calvi for cards if need be) or possibly the envelope with the zipped pouch attached. I know how much the envelope passport holder is but if anyone has any pricing info (in £ if poss) that would be helpful for the others, along with any feedback for those that own any of these items. Especially if you use them for cash (notes and a very few coins) as well as cards. Or if there’s something else I’m not aware of in the mini wallet you’d recommend please tell me about it! Thank you


----------



## Gainoffunction

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m going to London on Friday and I’m hoping to check out the Moynat SLGs. What I actually need (well as much as you can really need these things!) is a coin purse. However I still really love the envelope passport holder style wise. The origami coin purse is an option too (as I have an Hermes Calvi for cards if need be) or possibly the envelope with the zipped pouch attached. I know how much the envelope passport holder is but if anyone has any pricing info (in £ if poss) that would be helpful for the others, along with any feedback for those that own any of these items. Especially if you use them for cash (notes and a very few coins) as well as cards. Or if there’s something else I’m not aware of in the mini wallet you’d recommend please tell me about it! Thank you


I just got a canvas and leather envelope pouch. I honestly love it! It holds coins, 5-6 cards and cash. Plus a hidden pocket between the envelope part and the pouch part. Great for travel! You can poke out your boarding pass or ID for easy access. I want to get it in all leather next.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gainoffunction said:


> I just got a canvas and leather envelope pouch. I honestly love it! It holds coins, 5-6 cards and cash. Plus a hidden pocket between the envelope part and the pouch part. Great for travel! You can poke out your boarding pass or ID for easy access. I want to get it in all leather next.


I looked at that one yesterday and was so close to getting it! They only had it in black though which I wasn’t sure about and as I’d been debating the larger envelope pouch (passport size) for quite a while I decided to go with that. (Otherwise I’d have only ended up getting it too at a later date I suspect!).
I also treated myself to a Macaron charm / keyring for Pauline. They had a couple of the plane ones left and as I liked the idea of getting a transport related charm I went for it while they’re still here. No more shopping for me for a while!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

wondering if anyone here has the mini vanity & can do a quick review? i’m considering it, because it’s just so beautiful and moynat’s craftsmanship is just impeccable. however, i’m not sure how it will fit into my lifestyle, which is casual & laid back. it’s small size also is concerning, but all i ever carry is my iphone xr & a small cardholder. any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Sourisbrune

diane sun said:


> wondering if anyone here has the mini vanity & can do a quick review? i’m considering it, because it’s just so beautiful and moynat’s craftsmanship is just impeccable. however, i’m not sure how it will fit into my lifestyle, which is casual & laid back. it’s small size also is concerning, but all i ever carry is my iphone xr & a small cardholder. any help would be so appreciated!


Mel in Melbourne has a mini vanity video on her YouTube channel.  I don’t recall if she reviews it, but I remember the reveal.  A man commented on this thread not too long ago.  He bought his wife a mini vanity.  Hopefully he’ll read your ask, and reply.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4630180
> 
> I looked at that one yesterday and was so close to getting it! They only had it in black though which I wasn’t sure about and as I’d been debating the larger envelope pouch (passport size) for quite a while I decided to go with that. (Otherwise I’d have only ended up getting it too at a later date I suspect!).
> I also treated myself to a Macaron charm / keyring for Pauline. They had a couple of the plane ones left and as I liked the idea of getting a transport related charm I went for it while they’re still here. No more shopping for me for a while!


Excellent charm choice.  The muted color palette of your bag, envelope and macaron is perfect!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Excellent charm choice.  The muted color palette of your bag, envelope and macaron is perfect!


Thank you


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4630180
> 
> I looked at that one yesterday and was so close to getting it! They only had it in black though which I wasn’t sure about and as I’d been debating the larger envelope pouch (passport size) for quite a while I decided to go with that. (Otherwise I’d have only ended up getting it too at a later date I suspect!).
> I also treated myself to a Macaron charm / keyring for Pauline. They had a couple of the plane ones left and as I liked the idea of getting a transport related charm I went for it while they’re still here. No more shopping for me for a while!


Love the charm!  Would you mind sharing price info and what fits in the interior of the envelope pouch?  You mentioned that you have a Hermes Calvi - how does it compare?  Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Love the charm!  Would you mind sharing price info and what fits in the interior of the envelope pouch?  You mentioned that you have a Hermes Calvi - how does it compare?  Thanks!


Not at all! The envelope pouch was £250. I’ve used it today with 9 cards in it. Credit, debit, gift cards etc. Plus a little cash and a couple of coins. I had the same items in the Calvi yesterday, the Moynat pouch is a little roomier and it’s easier to access the coins. I thought they might fall out, but seems ok, even if it’s not technically meant for them.
I took a couple of photos with the 9 cards in place to give you an idea. The pouch is still relatively flat with them inside.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane sun said:


> wondering if anyone here has the mini vanity & can do a quick review? i’m considering it, because it’s just so beautiful and moynat’s craftsmanship is just impeccable. however, i’m not sure how it will fit into my lifestyle, which is casual & laid back. it’s small size also is concerning, but all i ever carry is my iphone xr & a small cardholder. any help would be so appreciated!


I haven’t tried it (so not 100% sure) but I don’t think it will fit an iPhone. They are very beautiful though. If I had the money I’d get one just to look at it! I don’t know if it’s almost impossible to get but a chap called Sartorial Phil on YouTube has a mini limousine trunk that is absolutely gorgeous and a lot more practical for day to day items.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane sun said:


> wondering if anyone here has the mini vanity & can do a quick review? i’m considering it, because it’s just so beautiful and moynat’s craftsmanship is just impeccable. however, i’m not sure how it will fit into my lifestyle, which is casual & laid back. it’s small size also is concerning, but all i ever carry is my iphone xr & a small cardholder. any help would be so appreciated!


This is the Mel in Melbourne link. She says it won’t fit her iPhone 8 Plus but will fit an 8 or X, so not sure about the XR.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4630332
> View attachment 4630333
> 
> Not at all! The envelope pouch was £250. I’ve used it today with 9 cards in it. Credit, debit, gift cards etc. Plus a little cash and a couple of coins. I had the same items in the Calvi yesterday, the Moynat pouch is a little roomier and it’s easier to access the coins. I thought they might fall out, but seems ok, even if it’s not technically meant for them.
> I took a couple of photos with the 9 cards in place to give you an idea. The pouch is still relatively flat with them inside.


Thanks @Tonimichelle for the photos and info!  I am on the hunt for a cardholder to use with smaller handbags and had been eyeing the Calvi so your post couldn't have been better timed!  I will have to write to the store to see what they have available - Moynat needs to seriously overhaul their website... Thanks again and enjoy your new pouch and charm!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @Tonimichelle for the photos and info!  I am on the hunt for a cardholder to use with smaller handbags and had been eyeing the Calvi so your post couldn't have been better timed!  I will have to write to the store to see what they have available - Moynat needs to seriously overhaul their website... Thanks again and enjoy your new pouch and charm!


Agreed about the website- terrible and not in keeping with their brand IMO.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @Tonimichelle for the photos and info!  I am on the hunt for a cardholder to use with smaller handbags and had been eyeing the Calvi so your post couldn't have been better timed!  I will have to write to the store to see what they have available - Moynat needs to seriously overhaul their website... Thanks again and enjoy your new pouch and charm!


You’re welcome and thank you. I should add though that this is a fair bit bigger than the Calvi if you’re looking for a small card holder. There is a card holder sized envelope but I’m not sure how much that holds. I don’t think it would fit any cash too. I just loved the design of this one and the leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Mel in Melbourne video called “Attention All Bag Lovers” dropped an hour ago.  Mel shows off her new Moynat bag and has footage of her Moynat atelier tour, including a cameo from Ramesh.
The history is amazing and the bags, beautiful.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Mel in Melbourne video called “Attention All Bag Lovers” dropped an hour ago.  Mel shows off her new Moynat bag and has footage of her Moynat atelier tour, including a cameo from Ramesh.
> The history is amazing and the bags, beautiful.


Thanks for letting us know about this video.  It was very enjoyable.  She bought a beautiful bag, I loved the color.  Btw, I hope to have a reveal this Thursday or Friday.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks again, Sourisbrune.  You have been such a wonderful source of  information and inspiration.  I hope you are feeling a bit better these days.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this video.  It was very enjoyable.  She bought a beautiful bag, I loved the color.  Btw, I hope to have a reveal this Thursday or Friday.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks again, Sourisbrune.  You have been such a wonderful source of  information and inspiration.  I hope you are feeling a bit better these days.


Thank you!
I try to make the most of my days- I’ve got a teenager.  Just kidding.  I am truly blessed with a daughter who has a beautiful soul.  She’s a cutie, too.

I told my husband I want six months straight in Monaco (where my daughter’s godmother lives) when my daughter is college age.  I just want to stare out onto the Mediterranean Sea and eat.

I’m excited to see what you bought!

I hope to show a new bag this spring.  I’m looking forward to owning a Gaby. 

The tote I bought last year still looks new after 250 days of use.  The sealed edges are still perfect, showing no signs of wear.

I’m happy to answer, or find out the answer, to questions on the thread.  I’ll post more photos when I get some.

Thank you, again and be well.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Approximately 250 times worn in the past year, including rainy days and sitting out of the sunlight, but in a warm car.  The sealant is spectacular.  I carry a Fourbi with my handbag usuals, an iPad Pro, a notebook and a few times I’ve added my 13” MacBook.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Approximately 250 times worn in the past year, including rainy days and sitting out of the sunlight, but in a warm car.  The sealant is spectacular.  I carry a Fourbi with my handbag usuals, an iPad Pro, a notebook and a few times I’ve added my 13” MacBook.
> View attachment 4638094
> View attachment 4638090
> View attachment 4638091
> View attachment 4638092
> View attachment 4638093


Your tote is looking great! Thank you for alerting us about the new Mel in Melbourne video, I was out with DH and my Dad when I checked my emails and saw your post... I actually squealed with excitement that there was a new Moynat YouTube video from her. DH understands thankfully, my Dad looked at me like I’d completely lost the plot .
One thing I have noticed from all the latest videos regarding the new collection is there is a distinct lack of Paulines, in both the videos and shots of the interior of the boutiques. I’m really hoping this doesn’t mean it will be discontinued. It is honestly my favourite bag right now and although I already have one, I’d hate to think I could never get another or replace it if heaven forbid anything happened to it


----------



## Tonimichelle

On the subject of totes, I spotted this on the 24 Sevres site today. Limited edition with Mambo. Just in case anyone is interested.
https://www.24s.com/en-gb/mambo-pri...M4?defaultSku=H2FM4PINZZZZZ&color=marshmallow


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of totes, I spotted this on the 24 Sevres site today. Limited edition with Mambo. Just in case anyone is interested.
> https://www.24s.com/en-gb/mambo-pri...M4?defaultSku=H2FM4PINZZZZZ&color=marshmallow
> 
> View attachment 4638145


I really like the colors of this bag.  It reminds me of summer.
Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Your tote is looking great! Thank you for alerting us about the new Mel in Melbourne video, I was out with DH and my Dad when I checked my emails and saw your post... I actually squealed with excitement that there was a new Moynat YouTube video from her. DH understands thankfully, my Dad looked at me like I’d completely lost the plot .
> One thing I have noticed from all the latest videos regarding the new collection is there is a distinct lack of Paulines, in both the videos and shots of the interior of the boutiques. I’m really hoping this doesn’t mean it will be discontinued. It is honestly my favourite bag right now and although I already have one, I’d hate to think I could never get another or replace it if heaven forbid anything happened to it


You are funny! 

I think the Pauline is here for a long time.  It’s not as popular as some of the other styles, so there are not a lot in the stores.  NYC does carry quite a few at times.

I was disappointed when they discontinued the Ballerine.  I wanted one about seven years ago.  I bought a Limousine instead and thought I would save for the Ballerine.  By the time I saved up for it, it was discontinued so I bought a Hermès bag. 

The Ballerine was incredible.   The handles were layers of leather tightly wrapped around metal.  The exposed seams were magnificent.

This thread is fantastic.   Every time I start to waiver, drift towards another brand as my 2.55 money is earning its pennies in interest in the bank, you wonderful TPF’ers bring me back. 

I was looking at other luxury brand websites today when Curtis texted me that some exciting things are coming.  Fate.  Definitely fate.  I am holding out for my Moynat.

P.S.: Your Pauline photos are beautiful!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> You are funny!
> 
> I think the Pauline is here for a long time.  It’s not as popular as some of the other styles, so there are not a lot in the stores.  NYC does carry quite a few at times.
> 
> I was disappointed when they discontinued the Ballerine.  I wanted one about seven years ago.  I bought a Limousine instead and thought I would save for the Ballerine.  By the time I saved up for it, it was discontinued so I bought a Hermès bag.
> 
> The Ballerine was incredible.   The handles were layers of leather tightly wrapped around metal.  The exposed seams were magnificent.
> 
> This thread is fantastic.   Every time I start to waiver, drift towards another brand as my 2.55 money is earning its pennies in interest in the bank, you wonderful TPF’ers bring me back.
> 
> I was looking at other luxury brand websites today when Curtis texted me that some exciting things are coming.  Fate.  Definitely fate.  I am holding out for my Moynat.
> 
> P.S.: Your Pauline photos are beautiful!


I can't wait to see the new collection.  As soon as I read your email alert, I went to watch the Mel in Melbourne video and started to dream about a new bag in March (new collection supposedly dropping in March)!  Just two months to go...


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Mel in Melbourne video called “Attention All Bag Lovers” dropped an hour ago.  Mel shows off her new Moynat bag and has footage of her Moynat atelier tour, including a cameo from Ramesh.
> The history is amazing and the bags, beautiful.


I was already impressed with Moynat and now I’m even more in awe and excited about owning one of their pieces of art after watching this video. If I ever buy a mini vanity, like Mel, I would display it too because it’s just too beautiful not to. I serendipitously ran into Curtis and Yuliya (I believe that’s how she spells it) while they were at the SCP boutique during their LA visit and can’t wait to see the new pieces they alluded to!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I was already impressed with Moynat and now I’m even more in awe and excited about owning one of their pieces of art after watching this video. If I ever buy a mini vanity, like Mel, I would display it too because it’s just too beautiful not to. I serendipitously ran into Curtis and Yuliya (I believe that’s how she spells it) while they were at the SCP boutique during their LA visit and can’t wait to see the new pieces they alluded to!!


Yes, the Mini Vanity is a work of art.  Especially the metal Mini Vanity bags.  Definitely a display item.
Did you see Curtis and Yuliya this week?  Curtis texted me from LA.  Yuliya is terrific- she’s our handbag model, too.  What a small world.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the Mini Vanity is a work of art.  Especially the metal Mini Vanity bags.  Definitely a display item.
> Did you see Curtis and Yuliya this week?  Curtis texted me from LA.  Yuliya is terrific- she’s our handbag model, too.  What a small world.


I saw them last Tuesday and Curtis showed me the gold round evening bag that Nicole Kidman wore to one of the Golden Globes ceremonies. Talk about stunning! Curtis and Yuliya sold me the Zinc Gabrielle during the opening of the SCP boutique last year, but I was pleasantly surprised they remembered my friend and me considering they meet so people.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> You are funny!
> 
> I think the Pauline is here for a long time.  It’s not as popular as some of the other styles, so there are not a lot in the stores.  NYC does carry quite a few at times.
> 
> I was disappointed when they discontinued the Ballerine.  I wanted one about seven years ago.  I bought a Limousine instead and thought I would save for the Ballerine.  By the time I saved up for it, it was discontinued so I bought a Hermès bag.
> 
> The Ballerine was incredible.   The handles were layers of leather tightly wrapped around metal.  The exposed seams were magnificent.
> 
> This thread is fantastic.   Every time I start to waiver, drift towards another brand as my 2.55 money is earning its pennies in interest in the bank, you wonderful TPF’ers bring me back.
> 
> I was looking at other luxury brand websites today when Curtis texted me that some exciting things are coming.  Fate.  Definitely fate.  I am holding out for my Moynat.
> 
> P.S.: Your Pauline photos are beautiful!


Thank you! I do hope you’re right about the Pauline and hold out for your Moynat they’re wonderful!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Speaking of the Ballerine, I can’t vouch for the seller but this popped up in my emails today.
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-moynat-paris-handbag-7522244.shtml




Sourisbrune said:


> You are funny!
> 
> I think the Pauline is here for a long time.  It’s not as popular as some of the other styles, so there are not a lot in the stores.  NYC does carry quite a few at times.
> 
> I was disappointed when they discontinued the Ballerine.  I wanted one about seven years ago.  I bought a Limousine instead and thought I would save for the Ballerine.  By the time I saved up for it, it was discontinued so I bought a Hermès bag.
> 
> The Ballerine was incredible.   The handles were layers of leather tightly wrapped around metal.  The exposed seams were magnificent.
> 
> This thread is fantastic.   Every time I start to waiver, drift towards another brand as my 2.55 money is earning its pennies in interest in the bank, you wonderful TPF’ers bring me back.
> 
> I was looking at other luxury brand websites today when Curtis texted me that some exciting things are coming.  Fate.  Definitely fate.  I am holding out for my Moynat.
> 
> P.S.: Your Pauline photos are beautiful!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Speaking of the Ballerine, I can’t vouch for the seller but this popped up in my emails today.
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-moynat-paris-handbag-7522244.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4639781


Now I’m being haunted by the ghost bag of wishlists past!


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is the Marlene in the color Ocean.  It’s small-ish in size.


I just had to add this beauty, too!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> This is the Marlene in the color Ocean.  It’s small-ish in size.
> View attachment 4640807
> 
> I just had to add this beauty, too!
> View attachment 4640808


Is Marlene a new style?  Any info on the size and price?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Now I’m being haunted by the ghost bag of wishlists past!


Oops sorry!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Is Marlene a new style?  Any info on the size and price?


I don’t have measurements, but stay tuned, I’ll get them.  It is a smaller sized bag.  I’m guessing bb in size.
The price is $5500.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.


----------



## quadmama

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4641408
> 
> 
> Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.



It's absolutely beautiful! May I ask what size this one is? Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

quadmama said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! May I ask what size this one is? Thanks!


Thank you so much!  It’s the PM.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4641408
> 
> 
> Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.


She’s gorgeous! Congratulations and I agree a Moynat meet up over coffee (or wine ) would be fab!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s gorgeous! Congratulations and I agree a Moynat meet up over coffee (or wine ) would be fab!


Thank you very much!  Champagne?!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much!  It’s the PM.


Can we have some mod shots if you get a chance please? This thread is so lacking in mod shots!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you very much!  Champagne?!


Now you’re talking!!! . Unfortunately I think most of you are in the US and I can only do London or Paris realistically, but if you’re ever here I’m in! (Budget may not stretch to champagne though as it’s all gone on this awful bag addiction!).


----------



## Bagaholic222

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4641408
> 
> 
> Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.


GORGEOUS - that is such a beautiful rich shade!  Enjoy your bag


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s gorgeous! Congratulations and I agree a Moynat meet up over coffee (or wine ) would be fab!


Wouldn't it be great if we could all meet at the Paris Saint Honore store


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> GORGEOUS - that is such a beautiful rich shade!  Enjoy your bag


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could all meet at the Paris Saint Honore store


I’m in!


----------



## quadmama

Tonimichelle said:


> Now you’re talking!!! . Unfortunately I think most of you are in the US and I can only do London or Paris realistically, but if you’re ever here I’m in! (Budget may not stretch to champagne though as it’s all gone on this awful bag addiction!).


LOVE London! Will check in next time when we have plans to visit.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Is Marlene a new style?  Any info on the size and price?


I’ll get measurements tomorrow.  I was told it’s box leather.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4641408
> 
> 
> Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.


This color is incredible! 
It’ll go with everything!!!!!
Stunning!
I’m in for Paris, London or NYC.  I think one of those stores should have a luncheon for us.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll get measurements tomorrow.  I was told it’s box leather.


Thanks Sourisbrune - you're the best!!!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Sourisbrune said:


> Mel in Melbourne video called “Attention All Bag Lovers” dropped an hour ago.  Mel shows off her new Moynat bag and has footage of her Moynat atelier tour, including a cameo from Ramesh.
> The history is amazing and the bags, beautiful.



New to this forum! I just went to check out Mel in Melbourne’s video and I am in love with Moynat! I love her videos but I especially loved this one! I like that she talks about brands that other YouTubers don’t. I’m going to Paris in April so I’m definitely going to check out the brand! The tote looks soooo good and different too!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Can we have some mod shots if you get a chance please? This thread is so lacking in mod shots!


I’ll try to take some mod shots this weekend.


----------



## bootsandbags

Heading to Paris next month and would like to stop by the Moynat store.  Any advice?


----------



## Cool Breeze

bootsandbags said:


> Heading to Paris next month and would like to stop by the Moynat store.  Any advice?


Enjoy your time and try on the different styles.  Take photos.  If you don’t buy anything while you’re there, you’ll have a good idea what works for you when you’re at home and finally decide to purchase a bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bootsandbags said:


> Heading to Paris next month and would like to stop by the Moynat store.  Any advice?


Only to have fun, all the SAs are lovely in my experience. Try on as many bags as possible and if there is something you truly love get it then if you can. The bags are only made in limited numbers at a time, so you may not find the style you like in the colour you like for a while if you wait! The Pauline in taupe is a permanent colour for instance, but when I was in Paris last there were only two in Paris (one in Rue St Honore, one in Le Bon Marche) and one in London at the time.
Oh and please take some photos for us


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Is Marlene a new style?  Any info on the size and price?


Measurements- 7” wide, 6” tall and 2.5” deep.


----------



## quadmama

Hello, everyone:
I was wondering if anyone of you who own the origami coin purse (size large) could share if it does fit some credit cards, bill (fold once) and some coin? Or the newer version zip envelope pouch (size small) if the front pocket fits cards and the zip part fits the bill (fold once) and some coin?
Thanks so much!


----------



## thyme

quadmama said:


> Hello, everyone:
> I was wondering if anyone of you who own the origami coin purse (size large) could share if it does fit some credit cards, bill (fold once) and some coin? Or the newer version zip envelope pouch (size small) if the front pocket fits cards and the zip part fits the bill (fold once) and some coin?
> Thanks so much!



I have the large origami. It does fit card, bills folded twice and a few coins. I don't have coins now but I have managed to fit coins in.


----------



## quadmama

TeeCee77 said:


> This hottie is headed my way ❤️



May I ask what color this one is? Is it a seasonal or fairly permanent color? Thanks!


----------



## quadmama

chincac said:


> I have the large origami. It does fit card, bills folded twice and a few coins. I don't have coins now but I have managed to fit coins in.
> View attachment 4642864
> View attachment 4642865


Thanks so much for your reply. Do you find the pouch budge up with everything? Would you say it is similar size to a Chanel zip coin pouch? I am looking for something that's fairly slim, but can fit cards, bills and occasional coins if I have to.


----------



## thyme

quadmama said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Do you find the pouch budge up with everything? Would you say it is similar size to a Chanel zip coin pouch? I am looking for something that's fairly slim, but can fit cards, bills and occasional coins if I have to.



no it doesn't bulge at all. i started with the small origami and found i needed the large one so it can fit some coins. i use the large origami with my mini bags all the time. i don't own any chanel coin pouch so can't say. the origami measurements are on the moynat site.


----------



## quadmama

Thank you. This is very helpful. Now I just need to decide on a fun color.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

is anyone familiar with the London boutique or have an SA that they can recommend?  I will be going to London next month and am planning to buy the Gaby BB in fog if available.  Thanks for any tips.


----------



## cyrill

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> is anyone familiar with the London boutique or have an SA that they can recommend?  I will be going to London next month and am planning to buy the Gaby BB in fog if available.  Thanks for any tips.



I was in London last October, and I was served by Oscar at Moynat Mount Street, and Shana at Moynat Selfridges. Both of them are fantastic and made me enjoy my purchases.


----------



## cyrill

By the way, I just wanna put it in here as references when I tried on Rejane BB last October, I am 155 cm and this size fits me perfectly.


----------



## nik145

I am a big fan of Moynat for many years, but didn't buy any handbags from them except for their exceptional trunks.  Fast forward to '20, I rediscovered my love for Moynat.  I contacted the SCP store and met a lovely SA.  She provided top-notch service: so wonderful and attentive.  I was looking for a PM Gabrielle, but I couldn't find the perfect color.  Hence, my SA suggested a Special Order and I jumped straight into the painless process.  My SA sent me the images of the swatches and leather choices.  I was able to order a SO remotely, didn't need to go into a store (fabulous!).  The store manager submitted my order on the same day to Paris to get their approval (finger crossed).  I can't praise Moynat enough on their exceptional service and truly impeccable quality merchandise.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> is anyone familiar with the London boutique or have an SA that they can recommend?  I will be going to London next month and am planning to buy the Gaby BB in fog if available.  Thanks for any tips.


David is lovely, also the Manager Tamta. I think the fog colour is seasonal but you could email them to check if they have it bmoynatlondon@moynat.com


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Tonimichelle said:


> David is lovely, also the Manager Tamta. I think the fog colour is seasonal but you could email them to check if they have it bmoynatlondon@moynat.com





cyrill said:


> I was in London last October, and I was served by Oscar at Moynat Mount Street, and Shana at Moynat Selfridges. Both of them are fantastic and made me enjoy my purchases.


Thank you very much!  I will send an email.  Can’t wait to check out the boutique in one of my fav cities


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

cyrill said:


> By the way, I just wanna put it in here as references when I tried on Rejane BB last October, I am 155 cm and this size fits me perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 4643476
> View attachment 4643477


I love the Rejane, especially with gold hardware.  Those look lovely on you!  Did you buy?


----------



## cyrill

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> I love the Rejane, especially with gold hardware.  Those look lovely on you!  Did you buy?



Yes! There's no way I could leave the store empty handed, I got the one in black GHW


----------



## Sourisbrune

cyrill said:


> By the way, I just wanna put it in here as references when I tried on Rejane BB last October, I am 155 cm and this size fits me perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 4643476
> View attachment 4643477


Thank you for the modeling photos.  Scale and shoulder drop are difficult to imagine when only the bag is pictured.  Congratulations on your beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Can we have some mod shots if you get a chance please? This thread is so lacking in mod shots!


Here you go!  My Gabrielle PM.  Please excuse my slouchy attire.


----------



## quadmama

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Hope you all had a great holiday!  Thank you to @sf_newyorker who connected me to her lovely SA and helped me track a PM Réjane on my wishlist.    And here she is!  She is even more stunning in person  and I love the elegant lines, hardware, and craftsmanship.  This is my first Moynat bag and definitely not my last.



Hi, may I ask what is the name of this color? Thanks so much.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4644694
> View attachment 4644695
> 
> Here you go!  My Gabrielle PM.  Please excuse my slouchy attire.


Thank you . That size looks perfect for you and I absolutely love the colour!


----------



## Tonimichelle

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's the one, and I must have it! I have no idea what I will wear it with.


Sooooo.... Did you get it?!  (I know you mentioned a little Moynat shopping over on the H thread!)


----------



## Bagaholic222

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4644694
> View attachment 4644695
> 
> Here you go!  My Gabrielle PM.  Please excuse my slouchy attire.


Congrats again - it really is a stunning bag!  I wasn't really interested in a structured bag, but seeing your modelling shots, I am wavering on my stance...these modelling shots are so useful!  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

quadmama said:


> Hi, may I ask what is the name of this color? Thanks so much.


It's called sand.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats again - it really is a stunning bag!  I wasn't really interested in a structured bag, but seeing your modelling shots, I am wavering on my stance...these modelling shots are so useful!  Enjoy your lovely bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you . That size looks perfect for you and I absolutely love the colour!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much!


Not at all. I’m with @Bagaholic222 on this, I’m not usually that keen on structured bags but this could easily sway me!


----------



## Cool Breeze

I am really enjoying my Gabrielle PM.  It is so lightweight and I adore the color.  I also want to share what I can fit in my bag. I have a card holder, an older IPhone, comb. TicTacs, loose tissues and a small cosmetic case that contains a small hairspray, lipstick, chapstick and a round pill holder.  My Ray Ban sunglasses rest on top.  I hope this is helpful to anyone considering this size Gabrielle.  Thank you again for all your kind and supportive comments.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Tonimichelle said:


> Sooooo.... Did you get it?!  (I know you mentioned a little Moynat shopping over on the H thread!)


I did not, mostly because I got an offer at H that I couldn't refuse - but I got a tote and a card holder! And seeing about options for an SO Gaby BB.


----------



## foxyqt

I'm obsessssed with the Gabrielle! Such a beautiful, elegant bag 

+Added to my 2020 wishlist!


----------



## quadmama

Hi, everyone:
As I struggle to decide between the Gaby mini and the pm, I thought I would ask if anyone has both and can share the weight difference between them? Also maybe photos comparing them to see how they look cross body? I think the pm would be a much more practical daily bag, but maybe it would look bigger cross body than the mini and much heavier? (I can only think of the big weight difference between the LV Capucines bb and the pm). Thanks to everyone who has been kind enough to share their experience. It is very difficult to decide on the size of the bag while there's not a store near me. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Hi, everyone:
> As I struggle to decide between the Gaby mini and the pm, I thought I would ask if anyone has both and can share the weight difference between them? Also maybe photos comparing them to see how they look cross body? I think the pm would be a much more practical daily bag, but maybe it would look bigger cross body than the mini and much heavier? (I can only think of the big weight difference between the LV Capucines bb and the pm). Thanks to everyone who has been kind enough to share their experience. It is very difficult to decide on the size of the bag while there's not a store near me.
> Thanks so much!


I’ll ask if we can get a couple of bb -v- pm crossbody modeling shots.  I’ll post them if I get them.  I’ll also ask about weight difference.  I know someone was kind to post a comparison shot between the three Gaby sizes in an earlier post, but I’ll try to get a side by side bb/pm photo.


----------



## Bagaholic222

pasdedeux1 said:


> I did not, mostly because I got an offer at H that I couldn't refuse - but I got a tote and a card holder! And seeing about options for an SO Gaby BB.


I would love to hear about the SO process at Moynat if you wouldn't mind sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I would love to hear about the SO process at Moynat if you wouldn't mind sharing!


I can tell you what I know and have experienced- Ramesh has to okay every special order, so the client has to be 100% sure of what they want and be ready to order, if Ramesh agrees.  The special order is also approximately 10-15% more (at least it used to be) than the ready made bag style.
I’m sure Pasdedeux has a lot more info than I can provide.


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Hi, everyone:
> As I struggle to decide between the Gaby mini and the pm, I thought I would ask if anyone has both and can share the weight difference between them? Also maybe photos comparing them to see how they look cross body? I think the pm would be a much more practical daily bag, but maybe it would look bigger cross body than the mini and much heavier? (I can only think of the big weight difference between the LV Capucines bb and the pm). Thanks to everyone who has been kind enough to share their experience. It is very difficult to decide on the size of the bag while there's not a store near me.
> Thanks so much!


Weight difference- None to barely any difference.
Photos are PM -v- BB (the model is 5’5” tall)


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Weight difference- None to barely any difference.
> Photos are PM -v- BB (the model is 5’5” tall)


Thanks so much! It's a relief to know that there's not much weight difference. Is the PM in the color Fog or is it new? I didn't know they made it in this color in the PM size.


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Thanks so much! It's a relief to know that there's not much weight difference. Is the PM in the color Fog or is it new? I didn't know they made it in this color in the PM size.


I think you’re correct.  It looks like fog to me.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Weight difference- None to barely any difference.
> Photos are PM -v- BB (the model is 5’5” tall)


Come to think of it, I think the PM may be in tourterelle and the BB is in taupe. The lighting is playing tricks on my eyes. 
Thanks again for providing us with all these information.


----------



## kipp

Quick question again for all your Moynat mavens!  What has been your experience with Moynat bags in natural calf leather or box leather?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Quick question again for all your Moynat mavens!  What has been your experience with Moynat bags in natural calf leather or box leather?  Thank you in advance!


Box is gorgeous but does scratch easily, though it develops a nice patina over time.


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Box is gorgeous but does scratch easily, though it develops a nice patina over time.


Thank you @bagnut1!  I guessed as much.  I have some experience with Hermes box leather but was curious how Moynat compared---hoping that it might be of equal or higher quality even now, as Hermes box leather is much thinner currently than in vintage ones.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Thank you @bagnut1!  I guessed as much.  I have some experience with Hermes box leather but was curious how Moynat compared---hoping that it might be of equal or higher quality even now, as Hermes box leather is much thinner currently than in vintage ones.


I am sorry (for both of us, LOL) that I don't have H box for comparison.  I am guessing that the thinness issue is related to the volume of production, so wouldn't expect that to be a problem with Moynat.

I don't have natural calf but understand it's the same tanning process/result as H barenia.  HTH.


----------



## pasdedeux1

bagnut1 said:


> I am sorry (for both of us, LOL) that I don't have H box for comparison.  I am guessing that the thinness issue is related to the volume of production, so wouldn't expect that to be a problem with Moynat.
> 
> I don't have natural calf but understand it's the same tanning process/result as H barenia.  HTH.


Does anyone know if the gabrielle comes in natural calf? That would be a winner for me if so...


----------



## Sourisbrune

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone know if the gabrielle comes in natural calf? That would be a winner for me if so...


It can be special ordered.


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is a Rejane Perfecto in Polar (new color) and Dahlia (interior).  The Perfecto has a functional zipper down the side, to open the bag a little bit wider.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I want this bag!!!!!!!  It’s a great combo of neutral colors and a fun, casual bag.  The Fleur has been on my list for years.  For reference, the model is 5’5” and the bag is at its longest length.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Gaby bb with silver hardware will be available in the same color as this Fleur, next week.  The new colors are trickling in!  Stay tuned for photos.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sourisbrune said:


> Weight difference- None to barely any difference.
> Photos are PM -v- BB (the model is 5’5” tall)


Wow! Thank you for the pictures. I really love the BB!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I want this bag!!!!!!!  It’s a great combo of neutral colors and a fun, casual bag.  The Fleur has been on my list for years.  For reference, the model is 5’5” and the bag is at its longest length.
> View attachment 4646976
> View attachment 4646977
> View attachment 4646978
> View attachment 4646979
> View attachment 4646980


I hope you get it!  It’s a winner!!  Thank you for all the new photos.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rejane bb in the color Flamingo.  Pretty pink!


More Fleur in new colors.  Looks like Moynat is ready for Spring. I’m happy to see a range of colors.


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> I am sorry (for both of us, LOL) that I don't have H box for comparison.  I am guessing that the thinness issue is related to the volume of production, so wouldn't expect that to be a problem with Moynat.
> 
> I don't have natural calf but understand it's the same tanning process/result as H barenia.  HTH.


Thank you again  @bagnut1


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> I hope you get it!  It’s a winner!!  Thank you for all the new photos.


I have to keep my eye on the Gaby.   Everything else is second and third on my want list.  I need to win a lottery.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sourisbrune said:


> It can be special ordered.


Hallelujah we have a winner. Now to keep my hands off the credit card while I wait endlessly...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gaby bb with silver hardware will be available in the same color as this Fleur, next week.  The new colors are trickling in!  Stay tuned for photos.
> View attachment 4646988


Thank you for all the intel @Sourisbrune - the pastels already make me long for Spring!


----------



## Greenredapple

For those who own the Cabotin bag, has the bag's structure held up well? I think the shape of the bag is so unique and the leather looks gorgeous. I am definitely thinking of getting one in the future. 

Sadly, i don't plan to visit Paris anytime soon, at least for a year. So I can't see the bag for myself (yet). In the meantime I have devoured and read everything i could find about the bag. I have looked up for photos for reference and even watched a short review in Mandarin Chinese on youtube, even though i could not understand a word of it. Would love to hear more about the pros and cons for the bag.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4646973
> View attachment 4646968
> View attachment 4646969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Rejane Perfecto in Polar (new color) and Dahlia (interior).  The Perfecto has a functional zipper down the side, to open the bag a little bit wider.


Thank you for sharing, this bag is beautiful.  Do you know what size it is?


----------



## Sourisbrune

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Thank you for sharing, this bag is beautiful.  Do you know what size it is?


I’ll find out today.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Thank you for sharing, this bag is beautiful.  Do you know what size it is?



The polar Perfecto (Rejane) is a bb, but slightly deeper, as you can see.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The polar Perfecto (Rejane) is a bb, but slightly deeper, as you can see.
> View attachment 4648576


Too beautiful!  Also, sadly, too small for me.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Does anyone know whether this is available in store?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4649088
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is available in store?


I saw that one along with the other mouse charm in both Mount Street and Selfridges at the beginning of January. I don’t know where you are so may not be of help though.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4649088
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is available in store?



I think I saw one at South Coast Plaza.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> I saw that one along with the other mouse charm in both Mount Street and Selfridges at the beginning of January. I don’t know where you are so may not be of help though.


Thanks @Tonimichelle - I'm in Canada so I'll have to contact a store regardless.  But good to know that it's in store!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4649088
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is available in store?


They made only one per store, probably any store can help locate one to ship.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> They made only one per store, probably any store can help locate one to ship.


Thanks @m_ichele and @bagnut1 - I was worried that it might be a limited production piece...but 1 is super limited!  On the otherhand, Moynat is not Hermes nor Chanel and will sell it to me if it's in stock!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @m_ichele and @bagnut1 - I was worried that it might be a limited production piece...but 1 is super limited!  On the otherhand, Moynat is not Hermes nor Chanel and will sell it to me if it's in stock!


True! I know the Moynat boutique on Mount Street will ship items out but not sure if they will ship outside of the UK or how much you would be charged for customs etc. If you email them directly on bmoynatlondon@moynat.com and address it to either Tamta (the manager) or David I’m sure they’ll get back to you pretty quickly.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @m_ichele and @bagnut1 - I was worried that it might be a limited production piece...but 1 is super limited!  On the otherhand, Moynat is not Hermes nor Chanel and will sell it to me if it's in stock!


So true!  They will sell you, you know, the things they are selling.

What a concept!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> True! I know the Moynat boutique on Mount Street will ship items out but not sure if they will ship outside of the UK or how much you would be charged for customs etc. If you email them directly on bmoynatlondon@moynat.com and address it to either Tamta (the manager) or David I’m sure they’ll get back to you pretty quickly.


Thanks @Tonimichelle  - really appreciate the contact info!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Sourisbrune said:


> The polar Perfecto (Rejane) is a bb, but slightly deeper, as you can see.
> View attachment 4648576


Yes, thank you for the photo, this is helpful.


----------



## DoggieBags

Moynat made two mouse charms to celebrate this lunar year of the rat. The luggage tag one can be brought to any moynat store that has the heat stamp equipment to stamp your initials or the year 2020. I was told some stores also got in some Chinese characters that you can heat stamp on as a third option. I wasn’t told which Chinese characters are available, just that there 3 different characters to choose from.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4649088
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is available in store?


Each store got one of these and one rat with a red envelope.  No others were made.  Although they are rare, there might be some out there.


----------



## lulilu

DoggieBags said:


> Moynat made two mouse charms to celebrate this lunar year of the rat. The luggage tag one can be brought to any moynat store that has the heat stamp equipment to stamp your initials or the year 2020. I was told some stores also got in some Chinese characters that you can heat stamp on as a third option. I wasn’t told which Chinese characters are available, just that there 3 different characters to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650032



So cute!


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Gaby bb in tangerine.  This bag screams summer!  I’m lovin’ it!
Courtesy of Curtis.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Natural light shows off the incredible color saturation.  I love this color in the Josephine and the Gaby!!!!


This is the latest color combo- blue/brown as seen in this Quattro mm.  I know I’ve seen this combo before.  It was around five years ago.  I guess whatever’s old is new again.  I like the earthy tones.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Natural light shows of the incredible color saturation.  I love this color in the Josephine and the Gaby!!!!
> View attachment 4653382
> 
> This is the latest color combo- blue/brown as seen in this Quattro mm.  I know I’ve seen this combo before.  It was around five years ago.  I guess whatever’s old is new again.  I like the earthy tones.
> View attachment 4653383
> View attachment 4653384


For those who own the quattro in leather - how is the weight?  is it comparable to the Double Sens?  @Sourisbrune shared pictures of her coated canvas and the wear condition was amazing...just wondering how the corners of the leather version wears?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> For those who own the quattro in leather - how is the weight?  is it comparable to the Double Sens?  @Sourisbrune shared pictures of her coated canvas and the wear condition was amazing...just wondering how the corners of the leather version wears?


I’ve often wondered about the leather over time, too.  I’ve heard it’s like the Double Sens with better straps- no worry about stretching, but I would buy an organizer for the bottom.  I think it gets saggy-bottom, like any other filled tote w/o a structured bottom.  I think the Quattro’s leather sides stays a bit more structured than a Double Sens.

I just edited this post- I knew I had seen the brown/blue before.  It was on Moynat Quattro images online.

Also, Page 26 of this forum has a brown one from five years ago.  I’m not a fan of how smooshed it looks in the photo, but it would probably be okay with a bag organizer.  I don’t know, I think I like the pm better.  You can still wear it on your shoulder and it’s more structured.  The horizontal version is nice, too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gaby bb in tangerine.  This bag screams summer!  I’m lovin’ it!
> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 4652527


Soooo beautiful!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Got a lovely random mouse pad in the mail yesterday!  Such an awesome company!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve often wondered about the leather over time, too.  I’ve heard it’s like the Double Sens with better straps- no worry about stretching, but I would buy an organizer for the bottom.  I think it gets saggy-bottom, like any other filled tote w/o a structured bottom.  I think the Quattro’s leather sides stays a bit more structured than a Double Sens.
> 
> I just edited this post- I knew I had seen the brown/blue before.  It was on Moynat Quattro images online.
> 
> Also, Page 26 of this forum has a brown one from five years ago.  I’m not a fan of how smooshed it looks in the photo, but it would probably be okay with a bag organizer.  I don’t know, I think I like the pm better.  You can still wear it on your shoulder and it’s more structured.  The horizontal version is nice, too.


Do you think Curtis would mind share pictures of current colours available


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Do you think Curtis would mind share pictures of current colours available


If he’s working tomorrow, I’ll post colors tomorrow.  I’ll ask for mm and pm pics.  I’ll try to get South Coast Plaza’s colors, too.  
If he’s not working tomorrow, I’ll probably post by Saturday.
He’s such a sweetie!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gaby bb in tangerine.  This bag screams summer!  I’m lovin’ it!
> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 4652527


This bag makes me want a margarita!  Such a great new color!! Thanks for posting all the latest colors.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Do you think Curtis would mind share pictures of current colours available


He’s off this weekend.  I’ll get photos as soon as possible, but I can tell you NYC only has mm size, and they come in the brown/blue, brown/yellow and peach/beige.
We’ll see if more come in next week.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> He’s off this weekend.  I’ll get photos as soon as possible, but I can tell you NYC only has mm size, and they come in the brown/blue, brown/yellow and peach/beige.
> We’ll see if more come in next week.


Poor Curtis needs a break from us Moynat addicts haha!  Thanks @Sourisbrune


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Poor Curtis needs a break from us Moynat addicts haha!  Thanks @Sourisbrune


He said he (professionally) lives for people like us!
He’s excited to share Moynat products photos and info.


----------



## Darma

Joint the Moynat club.  I bought these goodies back from Paris 

SLG from Moynat x Miura limited collection 



Mini Gaby, so in love.  Light, roomy, understated, and functional, a perfect bag for travel


----------



## Tonimichelle

Darma said:


> Joint the Moynat club.  I bought these goodies back from Paris
> 
> SLG from Moynat x Miura limited collection
> View attachment 4655144
> 
> 
> Mini Gaby, so in love.  Light, roomy, understated, and functional, a perfect bag for travel
> View attachment 4655143


They’re all gorgeous! Enjoy, Moynat are awesome


----------



## Cool Breeze

Darma said:


> Joint the Moynat club.  I bought these goodies back from Paris
> 
> SLG from Moynat x Miura limited collection
> View attachment 4655144
> 
> 
> Mini Gaby, so in love.  Light, roomy, understated, and functional, a perfect bag for travel
> View attachment 4655143


You picked out some beauties!  Congratulations.  I wish you continued enjoyment.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Darma said:


> Joint the Moynat club.  I bought these goodies back from Paris
> 
> SLG from Moynat x Miura limited collection
> View attachment 4655144
> 
> 
> Mini Gaby, so in love.  Light, roomy, understated, and functional, a perfect bag for travel
> View attachment 4655143


Oh My Goodness!  Congratulations on all the Moynat loot!  The SLG is adorable, and you bought one of my dream bags- Gaby bb in taupe.
I’m happy to hear it makes a great travel bag.  I’m thinking about buying one this spring.
Enjoy your goodies and welcome to the club!


----------



## Darma

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh My Goodness!  Congratulations on all the Moynat loot!  The SLG is adorable, and you bought one of my dream bags- Gaby bb in taupe.
> I’m happy to hear it makes a great travel bag.  I’m thinking about buying one this spring.
> Enjoy your goodies and welcome to the club!



Thank you.  I have been traveling a lot, and I started to realize that I don't have a small but functional and under-the radar cross-body bag.  Gaby bb fits the bill.  The lock design is really smart and user-friendly, very easy to get things in and out of the bag.  Better than a Kelly, I have to say.  Hope you get your Gaby soon.  I will post a couple of mod shots when I have time.  



Tonimichelle said:


> They’re all gorgeous! Enjoy, Moynat are awesome



Thank you.  I bought a small card case from Moynat at Le Bon Mache Paris two years ago and I absolutely love it.  Same craftsmanship with Hermes, but much better value.  



Cool Breeze said:


> You picked out some beauties!  Congratulations.  I wish you continued enjoyment.



Thank you!  I have been carry this Gaby for weeks, really love how light it is.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I have been eyeing the Gaby for a while now and had initially planned on getting the pm size.  However, the Paris store just sent me photos of the MM size with a canvas strap - the canvas strap is supposed to be a limited edition.  I'm planning on using the bag for work/casual outings - for those who have tried both the PM and MM sizes, do you think the MM is too big for casual use?  I really like the canvas strap as it is wider and I think would be much more comfortable, or should I wait for the PM instead?  Advice please!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have been eyeing the Gaby for a while now and had initially planned on getting the pm size.  However, the Paris store just sent me photos of the MM size with a canvas strap - the canvas strap is supposed to be a limited edition.  I'm planning on using the bag for work/casual outings - for those who have tried both the PM and MM sizes, do you think the MM is too big for casual use?  I really like the canvas strap as it is wider and I think would be much more comfortable, or should I wait for the PM instead?  Advice please!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657447
> View attachment 4657448


IMO the MM is a great work/play bag.  The slouchy profile and ability to expand the sides with the snaps make it flexible and very casual.

I think they said the canvas strap version was an exclusive for the opening of the Saks boutique, but since it’s been around a while now perhaps they’re expanding it beyond?  (@Sourisbrune, any intel?)  I might like the wider strap but since it’s not a huge bag the narrower leather one is good too and doesn’t “dig in” to my shoulder.  It’s also adjustable.

I’m eyeing the PM too, but for me I think it’s more of a weekend or day to night bag, not so much for work.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> IMO the MM is a great work/play bag.  The slouchy profile and ability to expand the sides with the snaps make it flexible and very casual.
> 
> I think they said the canvas strap version was an exclusive for the opening of the Saks boutique, but since it’s been around a while now perhaps they’re expanding it beyond?  (@Sourisbrune, any intel?)  I might like the wider strap but since it’s not a huge bag the narrower leather one is good too and doesn’t “dig in” to my shoulder.  It’s also adjustable.
> 
> I’m eyeing the PM too, but for me I think it’s more of a weekend or day to night bag, not so much for work.


Thanks @bagnut1 for your feedback - I hadn't considered that the canvas strap is not adjustable!  Do you find the MM heavy - this is a concern that I have with leather bags in general now.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @bagnut1 for your feedback - I hadn't considered that the canvas strap is not adjustable!  Do you find the MM heavy - this is a concern that I have with leather bags in general now.


No, it’s not heavy - I’m pretty sure it’s safely under 2 lb with strap.  The Blush leather is lightweight and “smooshy” (similar to H Togo).  
Love the Gaby!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Ok that's good to know - my Josephine is really lightweight so I'm hoping the Gaby will be too!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have been eyeing the Gaby for a while now and had initially planned on getting the pm size.  However, the Paris store just sent me photos of the MM size with a canvas strap - the canvas strap is supposed to be a limited edition.  I'm planning on using the bag for work/casual outings - for those who have tried both the PM and MM sizes, do you think the MM is too big for casual use?  I really like the canvas strap as it is wider and I think would be much more comfortable, or should I wait for the PM instead?  Advice please!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657447
> View attachment 4657448


I love these, especially the top (tourterelle? Guessing here!) with the more contrasting strap colours. I think the size for work and casual would be great! I agree with @bagnut1 the blush leather is very similar to H togo, a little slouchy but pretty resilient so good for work I would think.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> I love these, especially the top (tourterelle? Guessing here!) with the more contrasting strap colours. I think the size for work and casual would be great! I agree with @bagnut1 the blush leather is very similar to H togo, a little slouchy but pretty resilient so good for work I would think.


Me too - The contrasting strap is so lovely on the tourterelle.  But the eternal debate on practicality especially if used for work.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Me too - The contrasting strap is so lovely on the tourterelle.  But the eternal debate on practicality especially if used for work.


I use it for work - it holds my iPad pro 10.5" no problem plus a lot of other stuff too.  The gussets open/closed change the look a bit.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> IMO the MM is a great work/play bag.  The slouchy profile and ability to expand the sides with the snaps make it flexible and very casual.
> 
> I think they said the canvas strap version was an exclusive for the opening of the Saks boutique, but since it’s been around a while now perhaps they’re expanding it beyond?  (@Sourisbrune, any intel?)  I might like the wider strap but since it’s not a huge bag the narrower leather one is good too and doesn’t “dig in” to my shoulder.  It’s also adjustable.
> 
> I’m eyeing the PM too, but for me I think it’s more of a weekend or day to night bag, not so much for work.



The canvas strap Gabys are still being produced.  Though exclusive and launched at Saks, they are available through all stores.
The canvas strap has to be purchased with the bag, they are unavailable for special order (w/o a bag purchase) and they will not be made adjustable.  I think it would be wonderful if Moynat did an all canvas adjustable version, kind of like a Hermès Evelyne strap.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The canvas strap Gabys are still being produced.  Though exclusive and launched at Saks, they are available through all stores.
> The canvas strap has to be purchased with the bag, they are unavailable for special order (w/o a bag purchase) and they will not be made adjustable.  I think it would be wonderful if Moynat did an all canvas adjustable version, kind of like a Hermès Evelyne strap.


Thanks @Sourisbrune and @bagnut1 - I initially loved the idea of the canvas (wider) strap, but you have both pointed out that it is not adjustable which defeats the purpose somewhat for me!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Has anyone noticed their Gabrielle/Gaby clasp scratches easily?  I’ve had my Gabrielle bag for about a month and while I don’t baby it, I’m not careless with it, yet I found two tiny scratches.  Overall, I’m still thrilled with the color, weight and size.  Let me know if you’ve experienced some scratching.  I may just be a “bull in a china shop”.  Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Has anyone noticed their Gabrielle/Gaby clasp scratches easily?  I’ve had my Gabrielle bag for about a month and while I don’t baby it, I’m not careless with it, yet I found two tiny scratches.  Overall, I’m still thrilled with the color, weight and size.  Let me know if you’ve experienced some scratching.  I may just be a “bull in a china shop”.  Thanks!


I’ve heard of the clasp scratching from other posts (years ago).  Especially fine, hairline scratches.  Like Hermès, they probably do a beautiful job replacing the hardware, when needed.
I’m glad your enjoying it.  You're doing what you’re supposed to do- wearing it.  Don’t worry about the scratches, it  means it’s being used.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve heard of the clasp scratching from other posts (years ago).  Especially fine, hairline scratches.  Like Hermès, they probably do a beautiful job replacing the hardware, when needed.
> I’m glad your enjoying it.  You're doing what you’re supposed to do- wearing it.  Don’t worry about the scratches, it  means it’s being used.


Thank you for your kind and assuring words.  Yes, I love it too much to not have it with me every day.  I’m just going to tell myself the tiny scratches are its way of being in solidarity with my wrinkles .  Hope you are well.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you for your kind and assuring words.  Yes, I love it too much to not have it with me every day.  I’m just going to tell myself the tiny scratches are its way of being in solidarity with my wrinkles .  Hope you are well.  Have a wonderful weekend.


I know I’m probably weird, but I think a lot of high end/ handmade bags get even more beautiful and chic looking when they are looking a little more used and loved!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The canvas strap Gabys are still being produced.  Though exclusive and launched at Saks, they are available through all stores.
> The canvas strap has to be purchased with the bag, they are unavailable for special order (w/o a bag purchase) and they will not be made adjustable.  I think it would be wonderful if Moynat did an all canvas adjustable version, kind of like a Hermès Evelyne strap.


Thanks for the info, and totally agree!


----------



## bagnut1

Cool Breeze said:


> Has anyone noticed their Gabrielle/Gaby clasp scratches easily?  I’ve had my Gabrielle bag for about a month and while I don’t baby it, I’m not careless with it, yet I found two tiny scratches.  Overall, I’m still thrilled with the color, weight and size.  Let me know if you’ve experienced some scratching.  I may just be a “bull in a china shop”.  Thanks!


Yes they do get small scratches with regular use but in my experience no more or less than Hermes hardware. 

The only way a bag will look brand new is if you never use it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

bagnut1 said:


> Yes they do get small scratches with regular use but in my experience no more or less than Hermes hardware.
> 
> The only way a bag will look brand new is if you never use it.


Thanks for your insight.  I’m glad to know it’s to be expected even with high end brands.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> I know I’m probably weird, but I think a lot of high end/ handmade bags get even more beautiful and chic looking when they are looking a little more used and loved!


 I never thought about it that way before but you’re right.  Many thanks!


----------



## chopchep

Wow. I recently found this thread and fell in love with the Gaby and Gabrielle. I am in US and not anywhere closed to a Moynat store. If I call a Moynat store, will they assist and ship one to me?
I see 24s.com sell these online but I am not so sure I want to buy online.


----------



## Bagaholic222

chopchep said:


> Wow. I recently found this thread and fell in love with the Gaby and Gabrielle. I am in US and not anywhere closed to a Moynat store. If I call a Moynat store, will they assist and ship one to me?
> I see 24s.com sell these online but I am not so sure I want to buy online.


YES!!!  Moynat has the best customer service and will answer a thousand and one question with a smile complete with photos!  My experience is mostly with the Paris store, but have had amazing experience from the London and New York store as well.  Good Luck!


----------



## chopchep

Bagaholic222 said:


> YES!!!  Moynat has the best customer service and will answer a thousand and one question with a smile complete with photos!  My experience is mostly with the Paris store, but have had amazing experience from the London and New York store as well.  Good Luck!


Awesome. I am so glad to read this. Thank you!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you for your kind and assuring words.  Yes, I love it too much to not have it with me every day.  I’m just going to tell myself the tiny scratches are its way of being in solidarity with my wrinkles .  Hope you are well.  Have a wonderful weekend.


Hahahahaha. 
I love the “solidarity with my wrinkles” line.  That's excellent!


----------



## hephephippo

Hi everyone,

I'm new to moynat and I tried to backread but it's a long backread so thought I'd see if anyone can help me. 

I am loving the look of moynat bags but right now I'm specifically eyeing a tote that I spotted on the IG story of a celebrity. It's a tote that looks like Goyard but it has exterior pockets and looks more structured like it has a skeleton compared to the Goyard tote that is basically without any type of structural hold. I can't seem to find this tote online and was wondering if anyone knows what it is?

I was eyeing it as suggested in the H forum when I was looking for a diaper bag that can also serve later on as a bag carrier (put H bags in it when transporting). 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## bagnut1

hephephippo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to moynat and I tried to backread but it's a long backread so thought I'd see if anyone can help me.
> 
> I am loving the look of moynat bags but right now I'm specifically eyeing a tote that I spotted on the IG story of a celebrity. It's a tote that looks like Goyard but it has exterior pockets and looks more structured like it has a skeleton compared to the Goyard tote that is basically without any type of structural hold. I can't seem to find this tote online and was wondering if anyone knows what it is?
> 
> I was eyeing it as suggested in the H forum when I was looking for a diaper bag that can also serve later on as a bag carrier (put H bags in it when transporting).
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## hephephippo

bagnut1 said:


> Do you mean this one?



That looks like it, thank you ! But I somehow thought it could be worn over the shoulder maybe I was wrong.


----------



## bagnut1

hephephippo said:


> That looks like it, thank you ! But I somehow thought it could be worn over the shoulder maybe I was wrong.


It can. It has a second longer set of handles which are tucked in in that pic. 

It’s been discontinued but I saw one on the RealReal the other day.


----------



## hephephippo

bagnut1 said:


> It can. It has a second longer set of handles which are tucked in in that pic.
> 
> It’s been discontinued but I saw one on the RealReal the other day.



Oh I missed out. Do you know if they have other similar material totes that are out that have some structure?


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> It can. It has a second longer set of handles which are tucked in in that pic.
> 
> It’s been discontinued but I saw one on the RealReal the other day.


That's too bad - it looks like a super practical style.  I love how it is styled.


----------



## bagnut1

I don’t think any of the current initial canvas designs are structured like that one which has a leather bottom and also exterior pockets. 

You might email them and ask what’s the closest one currently offered.


----------



## hephephippo

I appreciate the advice. I'm going to do that. Might also check out Goyard but I'm in a moynat obsession at the moment. Now if only I could hold and wear my usual bag these days but alas my baby comes first. Will admire these beautiful bags for now.


----------



## Tonimichelle

There’s one on Vestiaire at the moment. Although it’s in France so I don’t know if that’s of any use to you?
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-moynat-paris-travel-bag-9363139.shtml








hephephippo said:


> Oh I missed out. Do you know if they have other similar material totes that are out that have some structure?


----------



## Bagaholic222

look what arrived today - the craftsmanship is truly beautiful!  Thanks  @bagnut1 @Sourisbrune @Tonimichelle for your help in scoring these creatures


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4662544
> 
> look what arrived today - the craftsmanship is truly beautiful!  Thanks  @bagnut1 @Sourisbrune @Tonimichelle for your help in scoring these creatures


Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Sourisbrune

hephephippo said:


> That looks like it, thank you ! But I somehow thought it could be worn over the shoulder maybe I was wrong.



I looked at that bag last summer, when Moynat had a Barney’s partnership.  It’s huge!  It doesn’t look it, but it’s like an overnight bag and a half.

Their canvas bags are structured, compared to Goyard or LV Neverfull.  They stand on their own.  I’ll try to find out what Moynat is coming out with for a tote this year.  I’ll post, if I get a photo, or find out some info.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4662544
> 
> look what arrived today - the craftsmanship is truly beautiful!  Thanks  @bagnut1 @Sourisbrune @Tonimichelle for your help in scoring these creatures


So cute and you got them both!  Nice score!


----------



## hephephippo

Sourisbrune said:


> I looked at that bag last summer, when Moynat had a Barney’s partnership.  It’s huge!  It doesn’t look it, but it’s like an overnight bag and a half.
> 
> Their canvas bags are structured, compared to Goyard or LV Neverfull.  They stand on their own.  I’ll try to find out what Moynat is coming out with for a tote this year.  I’ll post, if I get a photo, or find out some info.



And Barney's is now gone! I wouldn't want an oversized bag just a structured, can stand on their own tote than can be used for nesting bags! I'm excited to learn moynat totes generally stand on their own!

And thank you dear @Sourisbrune I would be very appreciative any Intel on totes, that's a kind offer.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4662544
> 
> look what arrived today - the craftsmanship is truly beautiful!  Thanks  @bagnut1 @Sourisbrune @Tonimichelle for your help in scoring these creatures


Love them


----------



## Sourisbrune

hephephippo said:


> And Barney's is now gone! I wouldn't want an oversized bag just a structured, can stand on their own tote than can be used for nesting bags! I'm excited to learn moynat totes generally stand on their own!
> 
> And thank you dear @Sourisbrune I would be very appreciative any Intel on totes, that's a kind offer.



I’ve shown my bag in a couple of previous posts, but I thought I’d have a visual with my comment.  This is my bag, when it was new, with nothing in it.  I’ve used it a couple of hundred times and it’s as structured now as it was then.
I had a Goyard (floppy and I worried about the straps tearing off the canvas) and a Neverfull mm (with a clip closure I thought I’d miss, but it flopped over time and I  had to replace the straps twice because of cracking).
Yes, I wasn’t a fan of a bag with no closure, but with an Hermès Fourbi, it’s all good.
Three years ago Moynat came out with a canvas tote with a clip closure, zippered pouch and slit pocket.  I wish they would do more with their canvas.  It’s excellent.  I mentioned one signature handbag in canvas, or perhaps a zippered tote.  My suggestion fell on deaf ears.
I’ll see what’s coming up- if I find out anything,I’ll let TPF know ASAP.


----------



## Sourisbrune

hephephippo said:


> And Barney's is now gone! I wouldn't want an oversized bag just a structured, can stand on their own tote than can be used for nesting bags! I'm excited to learn moynat totes generally stand on their own!
> 
> And thank you dear @Sourisbrune I would be very appreciative any Intel on totes, that's a kind offer.



This is Moynat’s 2017 summer bag.  I think they’ve learned (in 2019) that wider straps are more comfortable, the “O” at the base of the strap is an excellent structural addition, and I’m liking the newer canvas print (of my tote) a bit better.


----------



## hephephippo

Sourisbrune said:


> This is Moynat’s 2017 summer bag.  I think they’ve learned (in 2019) that wider straps are more comfortable, the “O” at the base of the strap is an excellent structural addition, and I’m liking the newer canvas print (of my tote) a bit better.



My god where have I been hiding I never knew such beautiful canvas bags! I have found my new love, cheating on Hermes, or Dare I say complementing my Hermes love!

These are gorgeous totes. The initial tote you posted above (your bag) it does look structured and stands on its own. I went to the Goyard chat and asked for advice and was told the Artois models have a structured, not floppy, body. But I'm really more inclined to go for moynat. When I first spotted the moynat tote it was actually discreetly tucked in the photo of a celebrity and it just caught my eye!

Thank you again for sharing. I will wait it out a little bit (maybe a month max) to see what Intel or new models will come out before buying a diaper tote bag! 

I'm in NYC. For totes do you think it matters if I go to a boutique or a Saks moynat boutique? I'd prefer the latter as then I can go around and shop in the rare times I make out a trek with my baby, but wonder if the Moynat boutique itself will have more selection.


----------



## Sourisbrune

hephephippo said:


> My god where have I been hiding I never knew such beautiful canvas bags! I have found my new love, cheating on Hermes, or Dare I say complementing my Hermes love!
> 
> These are gorgeous totes. The initial tote you posted above (your bag) it does look structured and stands on its own. I went to the Goyard chat and asked for advice and was told the Artois models have a structured, not floppy, body. But I'm really more inclined to go for moynat. When I first spotted the moynat tote it was actually discreetly tucked in the photo of a celebrity and it just caught my eye!
> 
> Thank you again for sharing. I will wait it out a little bit (maybe a month max) to see what Intel or new models will come out before buying a diaper tote bag!
> 
> I'm in NYC. For totes do you think it matters if I go to a boutique or a Saks moynat boutique? I'd prefer the latter as then I can go around and shop in the rare times I make out a trek with my baby, but wonder if the Moynat boutique itself will have more selection.



I think Moynat beats Goyard, when it comes to customer service, too.  

I bought a bag at Goyard in San Francisco, when it was part of the St. Regis (?) hotel.  That location closed and Goyard opened a stand alone store.  I had a bag issue about a year after they moved and I was informed they couldn’t do anything with my bag because it wasn’t bought in a “REAL” Goyard store.  It was a hotel store.  With Goyard, at that time you couldn’t buy a bag and have it sent to you w/o establishing an in-store account first.  The new SF store said since my purchases weren’t from a real (freestanding) store, I have no purchase history with the company and couldn’t buy anything by phone.  I dropped them immediately and sold my Goyard bags.

LV was hit and miss for me.  I became good friends with a manager (he’s my second husband- we went to concerts together and more), but I had a lot of problems with sealants cracking and an inability to customize bags. 

I hear you- I’ve had LV, Celine, Gucci, Chanel, Hermès and Goyard.  Moynat has my heart- the designs, workmanship and customer relations.


----------



## bagnut1

hephephippo said:


> My god where have I been hiding I never knew such beautiful canvas bags! I have found my new love, cheating on Hermes, or Dare I say complementing my Hermes love!
> 
> These are gorgeous totes. The initial tote you posted above (your bag) it does look structured and stands on its own. I went to the Goyard chat and asked for advice and was told the Artois models have a structured, not floppy, body. But I'm really more inclined to go for moynat. When I first spotted the moynat tote it was actually discreetly tucked in the photo of a celebrity and it just caught my eye!
> 
> Thank you again for sharing. I will wait it out a little bit (maybe a month max) to see what Intel or new models will come out before buying a diaper tote bag!
> 
> I'm in NYC. For totes do you think it matters if I go to a boutique or a Saks moynat boutique? I'd prefer the latter as then I can go around and shop in the rare times I make out a trek with my baby, but wonder if the Moynat boutique itself will have more selection.


I believe the boutique has more stock than Saks, but if you're looking for something specific the SAs can tell you what's where.


----------



## Cool Breeze

hephephippo said:


> My god where have I been hiding I never knew such beautiful canvas bags! I have found my new love, cheating on Hermes, or Dare I say complementing my Hermes love!
> 
> These are gorgeous totes. The initial tote you posted above (your bag) it does look structured and stands on its own. I went to the Goyard chat and asked for advice and was told the Artois models have a structured, not floppy, body. But I'm really more inclined to go for moynat. When I first spotted the moynat tote it was actually discreetly tucked in the photo of a celebrity and it just caught my eye!
> 
> Thank you again for sharing. I will wait it out a little bit (maybe a month max) to see what Intel or new models will come out before buying a diaper tote bag!
> 
> I'm in NYC. For totes do you think it matters if I go to a boutique or a Saks moynat boutique? I'd prefer the latter as then I can go around and shop in the rare times I make out a trek with my baby, but wonder if the Moynat boutique itself will have more selection.


The Moynat boutique has a larger selection; however, if the Saks Moynat boutique has what you want, the’ll bring it over to the Moynat boutique.  They share inventory information.  Good luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

I have good news and bad news.   

The good news is Moynat has some new totes coming later in the spring- four new combos.  I will post info and photos when they come in.

The bad news is- prices are going up on Saturday.  We have the very low end- canvas totes like mine are going up $10, from $1310 to $1320.   But then we have Gaby bb with palladium hardware going up, from $3700 to $3900.  Josephine bb is going up $340, to $3600.   Some bags are going up $700-&1K more. 

The price increase stings, but at this price point, it probably won’t scare off too many people.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is Moynat has some new totes coming later in the spring- four new combos.  I will post info and photos when they come in.
> 
> The bad news is- prices are going up on Saturday.  We have the very low end- canvas totes like mine are going up $10, from $1310 to $1320.   But then we have Gaby bb with palladium hardware going up, from $3700 to $3900.  Josephine bb is going up $340, to $3600.   Some bags are going up $700-&1K more.
> 
> The price increase stings, but at this price point, it probably won’t scare off too many people.


Thanks for the info.

Still a bargain compared to H, and no one else does this quality.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is Moynat has some new totes coming later in the spring- four new combos.  I will post info and photos when they come in.
> 
> The bad news is- prices are going up on Saturday.  We have the very low end- canvas totes like mine are going up $10, from $1310 to $1320.   But then we have Gaby bb with palladium hardware going up, from $3700 to $3900.  Josephine bb is going up $340, to $3600.   Some bags are going up $700-&1K more.
> 
> The price increase stings, but at this price point, it probably won’t scare off too many people.


Although I'm not happy about price increases in general, it is inevitable.  But considering the quality, selection, craftsmanship and customer service, it is still quite the bang for your buck - and don't get me started on the ridiculous and constant price increases from brands such as Chanel


----------



## chopchep

Bagaholic222 said:


> Although I'm not happy about price increases in general, it is inevitable.  But considering the quality, selection, craftsmanship and customer service, it is still quite the bang for your buck - and don't get me started on the ridiculous and constant price increases from brands such as Chanel


I mean as long as it is reasonable. If the Gabrielle goes from 4100 to 5100, this is a no no for me.


----------



## Bagaholic222

chopchep said:


> I mean as long as it is reasonable. If the Gabrielle goes from 4100 to 5100, this is a no no for me.


Don't get me wrong, I totally hear you.  But when you consider that Kellys are in the range of 10K depending on the size and leather, and the difficulty of getting one even if you were willing to pay the price - Moynat is still really good deal for me!


----------



## sbelle

Cool Breeze said:


> The Moynat boutique has a larger selection; however, if the Saks Moynat boutique has what you want, the’ll bring it over to the Moynat boutique.  They share inventory information.  Good luck!



Not only is the Saks boutique able to draw from the NYC Moynat boutique, they can draw from Paris.  I wanted a bag that was only in the Paris boutique and Saks got for me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

sbelle said:


> Not only is the Saks boutique able to draw from the NYC Moynat boutique, they can draw from Paris.  I wanted a bag that was only in the Paris boutique and Saks got for me.


Excellent point.  I had the same experience.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Sourisbrune said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is Moynat has some new totes coming later in the spring- four new combos.  I will post info and photos when they come in.
> 
> The bad news is- prices are going up on Saturday.  We have the very low end- canvas totes like mine are going up $10, from $1310 to $1320.   But then we have Gaby bb with palladium hardware going up, from $3700 to $3900.  Josephine bb is going up $340, to $3600.   Some bags are going up $700-&1K more.
> 
> The price increase stings, but at this price point, it probably won’t scare off too many people.


Thank you for sharing.  Do you know if the price increase is worldwide or just in the US?


----------



## kipp

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Do you know if the price increase is worldwide or just in the US?


I’m in London now and it’s happening here.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

kipp said:


> I’m in London now and it’s happening here.


Oh no!    I'll be in London at the beginning of March, so I won't be there in time to buy at old prices.     Did you happen to see any Gaby BBs at the boutique?  How big are the prices increases in £?  Thanks.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Do you know if the price increase is worldwide or just in the US?


It’s worldwide, but I’m unsure if it’s staggered over the next few weeks, or all at one time.


----------



## kipp

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Oh no!    I'll be in London at the beginning of March, so I won't be there in time to buy at old prices.     Did you happen to see any Gaby BBs at the boutique?  How big are the prices increases in £?  Thanks.


They weren't able to tell me how much the price increases were going to be here.  
They had a few GabyBB's at the boutique on Mount Street, I don't think any at Selfridges.  But by the time you get here I'm sure that the stock will have changed somewhat.   Except for exotics that now are not sold at Selfridges, they can transfer bags between stores.  HTH.


----------



## hephephippo

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Still a bargain compared to H, and no one else does this quality.



I was going to say this. I'm shocked at the prices @Sourisbrune quoted. Those are still very reasonable prices!! I am glad, this might be the beginning of a new addiction!!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is Moynat has some new totes coming later in the spring- four new combos.  I will post info and photos when they come in.
> 
> The bad news is- prices are going up on Saturday.  We have the very low end- canvas totes like mine are going up $10, from $1310 to $1320.   But then we have Gaby bb with palladium hardware going up, from $3700 to $3900.  Josephine bb is going up $340, to $3600.   Some bags are going up $700-&1K more.
> 
> The price increase stings, but at this price point, it probably won’t scare off too many people.


Thanks for the heads up! Guess it’s inevitable, but what a bummer. I’m hoping gabby pm isn’t the one with the $1k increase


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Guess it’s inevitable, but what a bummer. I’m hoping gabby pm isn’t the one with the $1k increase


No, I think it’s only going up $300-$400.  I think the more expensive and the exotics are going up $1K.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> No, I think it’s only going up $300-$400.  I think the more expensive and the exotics are going up $1K.


Good to know! I can’t believe I’m relieved it’s “only” going up $300-400 lol. Better than $1000


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Good to know! I can’t believe I’m relieved it’s “only” going up $300-400 lol. Better than $1000


Lol!  So true.
I can’t believe I used the word ‘only’ when I stated the probable increase amount.  Only?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> No, I think it’s only going up $300-$400.  I think the more expensive and the exotics are going up $1K.


 Just out of interest, as I don’t think it will be any more unaffordable to me even with a 1k dollar price rise! I don’t suppose you have any idea on the price of the Pauline in croc do you please? It’s possibly the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen, but as I know I couldn’t even begin to afford it I’ve never asked in Moynat although I have stared longingly at it through the glass in the Mount Street boutique on occasion! If I ever come into some money though oh I would so love this


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Guess it’s inevitable, but what a bummer. I’m hoping gabby pm isn’t the one with the $1k increase


The Josephine mm is going up less than $200.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4664773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, as I don’t think it will be any more unaffordable to me even with a 1k dollar price rise! I don’t suppose you have any idea on the price of the Pauline in croc do you please? It’s possibly the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen, but as I know I couldn’t even begin to afford it I’ve never asked in Moynat although I have stared longingly at it through the glass in the Mount Street boutique on occasion! If I ever come into some money though oh I would so love this


This stunning bag is $32,500USD.  The NYC store just sold one in black.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> This stunning bag is $32,500USD.  The NYC store just sold one in black.


Ah thank you! Now I can happily gawp at it without wondering. Definitely not in my handbag budget but so beautiful


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Sourisbrune said:


> The Josephine mm is going up less than $200.


Moon from the NYC boutique told me Réjane will increase by $200 and Gaby by $300-400.  She didn’t specify the increase by size, though.  Only today and tomorrow to buy at old prices!  The NYC boutique has Gaby BBs in black (palladium and gold hardware), red, fog, taupe (gold hardware), powder and the PM in tourterelle.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Any idea if the Gaby comes in yellow?


----------



## Sourisbrune

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Any idea if the Gaby comes in yellow?


I think they have it in the Pauline (same leather), so it can probably be special ordered.  If a client wants to special order a color, the color must be available in the specific leather (pebbled, box, natural, ...).  I hope that makes sense.
The only time I think I’ve heard of a special color creation was for a reeeeeeeealllly expensive custom bag in croc.


----------



## kipp

Hi everyone, I'm in London now and ogling the Moynat bags---now thinking of getting a Gabrielle in the carat (stamped) leather.  Do any of you have this leather and how does it wear?  Does it scratch easily or peel?  How about rain and color transfer issues? 
It would be a departure for me, as I'm not that much of a fan of Hermes epsom leather.  
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cool Breeze

kipp said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in London now and ogling the Moynat bags---now thinking of getting a Gabrielle in the carat (stamped) leather.  Do any of you have this leather and how does it wear?  Does it scratch easily or peel?  How about rain and color transfer issues?
> It would be a departure for me, as I'm not that much of a fan of Hermes epsom leather.
> Thank you in advance!


I have the Gabrielle with stamped leather.  I’ve owned and worn it since the beginning of January.  I don’t baby it so there are two tiny scratches on the clasp.  Other than that, my bag looks fantastic.  I haven’t been caught in any major rain storms.  My bag is in Eggplant and so far, no signs of color transfer.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I think they have it in the Pauline (same leather), so it can probably be special ordered.  If a client wants to special order a color, the color must be available in the specific leather (pebbled, box, natural, ...).  I hope that makes sense.
> The only time I think I’ve heard of a special color creation was for a reeeeeeeealllly expensive custom bag in croc.


I’m wondering if one day (no way could I justify it just yet) if an SO Pauline in natural calf / barenia type leather may be an option given that the croc is just way too expensive and delicate for my most definitely non exotic lifestyle. That would be gorgeous!


----------



## kipp

Cool Breeze said:


> I have the Gabrielle with stamped leather.  I’ve owned and worn it since the beginning of January.  I don’t baby it so there are two tiny scratches on the clasp.  Other than that, my bag looks fantastic.  I haven’t been caught in any major rain storms.  My bag is in Eggplant and so far, no signs of color transfer.  Good luck with your decision!


Thank you very much! 
Am wondering if anyone else who has had this leather longer could also weigh in.


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in London now and ogling the Moynat bags---now thinking of getting a Gabrielle in the carat (stamped) leather.  Do any of you have this leather and how does it wear?  Does it scratch easily or peel?  How about rain and color transfer issues?
> It would be a departure for me, as I'm not that much of a fan of Hermes epsom leather.
> Thank you in advance!


I bought a zinc Gabrielle last June and while I don’t baby my bags, I’m not careless either. No issues whatsoever with wear yet, however I haven’t been caught in the rain so I can’t speak on that. Zinc is middle ground I guess for grey, not light, nor too dark so no color transfer that I can tell, but I did wrap the handle with a twilly. I’m not a fan of stamped leather either but when I saw this Gabrielle, I didn’t even have to mull over my decision. It was love at first sight


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> I bought a zinc Gabrielle last June and while I don’t baby my bags, I’m not careless either. No issues whatsoever with wear yet, however I haven’t been caught in the rain so I can’t speak on that. Zinc is middle ground I guess for grey, not light, nor too dark so no color transfer that I can tell, but I did wrap the handle with a twilly. I’m not a fan of stamped leather either but when I saw this Gabrielle, I didn’t even have to mull over my decision. It was love at first sight


Thank you so very much @m_ichele


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m wondering if one day (no way could I justify it just yet) if an SO Pauline in natural calf / barenia type leather may be an option given that the croc is just way too expensive and delicate for my most definitely non exotic lifestyle. That would be gorgeous!


That would be beautiful.  Perhaps, as a special order.  I know Ramesh is a stickler for special order bags being of a similar, if not same, leather as his original design.  He has allowed for several natural calf bags in the more structured bags.  I can see the Pauline in a natural calf, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I bought a zinc Gabrielle last June and while I don’t baby my bags, I’m not careless either. No issues whatsoever with wear yet, however I haven’t been caught in the rain so I can’t speak on that. Zinc is middle ground I guess for grey, not light, nor too dark so no color transfer that I can tell, but I did wrap the handle with a twilly. I’m not a fan of stamped leather either but when I saw this Gabrielle, I didn’t even have to mull over my decision. It was love at first sight


Zinc is an excellent neutral for those of us who love gray and black.
Thank you for the info on the stamped leather.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> That would be beautiful.  Perhaps, as a special order.  I know Ramesh is a stickler for special order bags being of a similar, if not same, leather as his original design.  He has allowed for several natural calf bags in the more structured bags.  I can see the Pauline in a natural calf, too.


Well the Pauline is semi structured so maybe one day I’ll ask, you never know! I had an Hermes Kelly in barenia and it’s a more structured leather than clemence or Togo for instance and if the Pauline comes in croc that’s not slouchy. It would be gorgeous! I never see any instagram posts from Moynat with the Pauline anymore though, so I’m still slightly worried they’re going to discontinue it. That would be a real shame as it’s my favourite bag and I’d like another one one day.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Well the Pauline is semi structured so maybe one day I’ll ask, you never know! I had an Hermes Kelly in barenia and it’s a more structured leather than clemence or Togo for instance and if the Pauline comes in croc that’s not slouchy. It would be gorgeous! I never see any instagram posts from Moynat with the Pauline anymore though, so I’m still slightly worried they’re going to discontinue it. That would be a real shame as it’s my favourite bag and I’d like another one one day.


It’s one of my favorites, too.  The architectural lines/silhouette, casual and business looks, and the ability to shoulder carry makes it a winner.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Oh no!    I'll be in London at the beginning of March, so I won't be there in time to buy at old prices.     Did you happen to see any Gaby BBs at the boutique?  How big are the prices increases in £?  Thanks.





Sourisbrune said:


> It’s worldwide, but I’m unsure if it’s staggered over the next few weeks, or all at one time.


Assuming that the 24s.com site updates prices at the same time (as they’re usually in line with the current UK price if you look in £s) they’ve not gone up in the UK yet. Either that or they haven’t changed in France yet and Le Bon Marche is still selling them at the current prices to elsewhere. @Worldtraveler4evr if you know exactly what it is you’d like I wonder if you could contact the London Boutique and pay now at the existing price (assuming it hasn’t changed there yet) but collect in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Assuming that the 24s.com site updates prices at the same time (as they’re usually in line with the current UK price if you look in £s) they’ve not gone up in the UK yet. Either that or they haven’t changed in France yet and Le Bon Marche is still selling them at the current prices to elsewhere. @Worldtraveler4evr if you know exactly what it is you’d like I wonder if you could contact the London Boutique and pay now at the existing price (assuming it hasn’t changed there yet) but collect in a couple of weeks?


I noticed the 24 Sevres prices on Saturday, too.  The only thing I could think of is only new inventory is at the new price.  The Gaby bb they have in fog is summer 2019, and almost everything else they have on their website has been on there for at least a week or two.
I expected to see a price change, and maybe we will with the trickling in of new merchandise.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I noticed the 24 Sevres prices on Saturday, too.  The only thing I could think of is only new inventory is at the new price.  The Gaby bb they have in fog is summer 2019, and almost everything else they have on their website has been on there for at least a week or two.
> I expected to see a price change, and maybe we will with the trickling in of new merchandise.


Ah never thought of that! A lot of the stock on there has been unchanged for a long time.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Tonimichelle said:


> Assuming that the 24s.com site updates prices at the same time (as they’re usually in line with the current UK price if you look in £s) they’ve not gone up in the UK yet. Either that or they haven’t changed in France yet and Le Bon Marche is still selling them at the current prices to elsewhere. @Worldtraveler4evr if you know exactly what it is you’d like I wonder if you could contact the London Boutique and pay now at the existing price (assuming it hasn’t changed there yet) but collect in a couple of weeks?


I’ve been checking the website daily LOL and also noticed the prices are still the same!    I’ve been in touch with David at Mount Street since last week.  He is so nice and extremely prompt!  At first I inquired about a Gaby BB in fog, but since they don’t have it, I’m leaning toward a black Gaby BB black GHW as that’s also on my wishlist.    He has sent me many photos and I’m also tempted by the new mini grey Réjane with purple interior.    Thanks for recommending David @Tonimichelle !  David said I could purchase a bag now and collect it when I’m in London (or if I change my mind I could return that bag and purchase a different one).  He said the price for the black Gaby BB with gold is £2900, but I know gold hardware is more expensive than palladium, so I don’t know if this is an old or new price.    I know the Gaby BB in palladium is £2700.


Sourisbrune said:


> I noticed the 24 Sevres prices on Saturday, too.  The only thing I could think of is only new inventory is at the new price.  The Gaby bb they have in fog is summer 2019, and almost everything else they have on their website has been on there for at least a week or two.
> I expected to see a price change, and maybe we will with the trickling in of new merchandise.



That is a good observation!  I’ve been checking out the pricing for the Gaby BB in fog daily.    I am going to London soon, but the boutique doesn’t have it.  However, after London I am going to Italy where I have a home that I visit yearly.  Italy doesn’t have a Moynat boutique, but I was thinking of maybe ordering the Gaby BB fog online on 24s.com and having it shipped to my Italian address so I could get it at € pricing.    Does anyone here have multiple Gaby BBs?  I currently have 4 grey bags (Chanel CF, Chanel mini, Céline box, Céline trotteur), would 5 be too much?    I just love a light grey and can’t seem to get Fog off my mind!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> I’ve been checking the website daily LOL and also noticed the prices are still the same!    I’ve been in touch with David at Mount Street since last week.  He is so nice and extremely prompt!  At first I inquired about a Gaby BB in fog, but since they don’t have it, I’m leaning toward a black Gaby BB black GHW as that’s also on my wishlist.    He has sent me many photos and I’m also tempted by the new mini grey Réjane with purple interior.    Thanks for recommending David @Tonimichelle !  David said I could purchase a bag now and collect it when I’m in London (or if I change my mind I could return that bag and purchase a different one).  He said the price for the black Gaby BB with gold is £2900, but I know gold hardware is more expensive than palladium, so I don’t know if this is an old or new price.    I know the Gaby BB in palladium is £2700.
> 
> 
> That is a good observation!  I’ve been checking out the pricing for the Gaby BB in fog daily.    I am going to London soon, but the boutique doesn’t have it.  However, after London I am going to Italy where I have a home that I visit yearly.  Italy doesn’t have a Moynat boutique, but I was thinking of maybe ordering the Gaby BB fog online on 24s.com and having it shipped to my Italian address so I could get it at € pricing.    Does anyone here have multiple Gaby BBs?  I currently have 4 grey bags (Chanel CF, Chanel mini, Céline box, Céline trotteur), would 5 be too much?    I just love a light grey and can’t seem to get Fog off my mind!


The fog is beautiful.  It’s a good neutral.  It’s not too blue or too beige.
If I could, I’d have a rainbow of Gaby bb bags.
Let us know what you do and please share photos of your bags.  Right now I’m living vicariously through you all.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> I’ve been checking the website daily LOL and also noticed the prices are still the same!    I’ve been in touch with David at Mount Street since last week.  He is so nice and extremely prompt!  At first I inquired about a Gaby BB in fog, but since they don’t have it, I’m leaning toward a black Gaby BB black GHW as that’s also on my wishlist.    He has sent me many photos and I’m also tempted by the new mini grey Réjane with purple interior.    Thanks for recommending David @Tonimichelle !  David said I could purchase a bag now and collect it when I’m in London (or if I change my mind I could return that bag and purchase a different one).  He said the price for the black Gaby BB with gold is £2900, but I know gold hardware is more expensive than palladium, so I don’t know if this is an old or new price.    I know the Gaby BB in palladium is £2700.
> 
> 
> That is a good observation!  I’ve been checking out the pricing for the Gaby BB in fog daily.    I am going to London soon, but the boutique doesn’t have it.  However, after London I am going to Italy where I have a home that I visit yearly.  Italy doesn’t have a Moynat boutique, but I was thinking of maybe ordering the Gaby BB fog online on 24s.com and having it shipped to my Italian address so I could get it at € pricing.    Does anyone here have multiple Gaby BBs?  I currently have 4 grey bags (Chanel CF, Chanel mini, Céline box, Céline trotteur), would 5 be too much?    I just love a light grey and can’t seem to get Fog off my mind!


Ah I’m glad you spoke to David, he’s lovely! If you speak to him again please tell him that Toni and Pietro say hello. I don’t think the customer service we’ve received in Moynat can be beaten to be honest


----------



## Sourisbrune

Eye Candy from Curtis.  New to the NYC store.  
The Paradis in two sizes, both with gold hardware.  This burgundy is gorgeous!



IMO this Gabrielle clutch is beautiful.


This horizontal Quattro is in Peach/celadon.


Here are a couple of Reverse Rejane bags, one in natural calf.



... And a blue Marlene.


I’ll post a couple more photos soon.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Eye Candy from Curtis.  New to the NYC store.
> The Paradis in two sizes, both with gold hardware.  This burgundy is gorgeous!
> View attachment 4668881
> View attachment 4668882
> 
> IMO this Gabrielle clutch is beautiful.
> View attachment 4668883
> 
> This horizontal Quattro is in Peach/celadon.
> View attachment 4668884
> 
> Here are a couple of Reverse Rejane bags, one in natural calf.
> View attachment 4668885
> View attachment 4668886
> 
> ... And a blue Marlene.
> View attachment 4668887
> 
> I’ll post a couple more photos soon.


Gorgeous... Especially the Paradis!   Any idea how much it is?


----------



## DoggieBags

Eye candy from the Saks NYC Moynat. The gold Rejane is the most expensive. I think they said around $63k. I don’t remember the exact price because I think my brain seized up with all the zeroes added for all those croc bags


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> Eye candy from the Saks NYC Moynat. The gold Rejane is the most expensive. I think they said around $63k. I don’t remember the exact price because I think my brain seized up with all the zeroes added for all those croc bags
> View attachment 4669298


I think you’re correct about the price of the gold croc.  The NYC store has sold one.  I’m guessing it’s not a subway bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous... Especially the Paradis!   Any idea how much it is?


The taller hand carry is $5100USD and the shorter Paradis (w/shoulder strap) is $5400USD.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The canvas totes now come in three sizes.  The new PM is also shoulder carry.


----------



## kipp

I finally ordered my BB Rejane black Taurillon blush with GHW.  Supposed to arrive tomorrow!  Am very excited!  I've gone back and forth so many times about which should be my first Moynat bag.  Thank you to everyone here for your kind and invaluable help.


----------



## Cool Breeze

kipp said:


> I finally ordered my BB Rejane black Taurillon blush with GHW.  Supposed to arrive tomorrow!  Am very excited!  I've gone back and forth so many times about which should be my first Moynat bag.  Thank you to everyone here for your kind and invaluable help.


Congratulations!  Please post photos so we can share in your joy.


----------



## kipp

Thank you, @Cool Breeze!  I will try to post photos.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> I finally ordered my BB Rejane black Taurillon blush with GHW.  Supposed to arrive tomorrow!  Am very excited!  I've gone back and forth so many times about which should be my first Moynat bag.  Thank you to everyone here for your kind and invaluable help.


Congratulations on your purchase!  Please post a photo, I’m excited to see it.  Moynat’s GHW is rare and beautiful!


----------



## swallowtails

Chanced upon a black Ballerine for sale (not the petite one) and was surprised not to see a top zip. If anyone has any experience with this bag, would you know if this is an older design? I remember even the men's version of this bag had a top zip.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  Please post a photo, I’m excited to see it.  Moynat’s GHW is rare and beautiful!


Thank you, @Sourisbrune!  Will do!


----------



## Beetlecool

Tonimichelle said:


> Well the Pauline is semi structured so maybe one day I’ll ask, you never know! I had an Hermes Kelly in barenia and it’s a more structured leather than clemence or Togo for instance and if the Pauline comes in croc that’s not slouchy. It would be gorgeous! I never see any instagram posts from Moynat with the Pauline anymore though, so I’m still slightly worried they’re going to discontinue it. That would be a real shame as it’s my favourite bag and I’d like another one one day.


Hi! Pauline is discountinued unfortunately. Still in stock, but no new production. So if you want one or special order one in another leather, now is the time...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Beetlecool said:


> Hi! Pauline is discountinued unfortunately. Still in stock, but no new production. So if you want one or special order one in another leather, now is the time...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kipp

Here she is! So happy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Beetlecool said:


> Hi! Pauline is discountinued unfortunately. Still in stock, but no new production. So if you want one or special order one in another leather, now is the time...


 Oh no! I just can’t justify another bag at the moment. So sad because I’d really hoped to get another one day. I’ll have to take very very good care of the one I have. Not that I don’t anyway, but I hate that she’s irreplaceable.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kipp said:


> Here she is! So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674715


She’s gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## kipp

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you, @Tonimichelle!  
BTW, there's a pink MM Pauline on TRR at a great price, if you are interested.  Hopefully you will be able to get one in a size and color that you would like when the time is right.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kipp said:


> Thank you, @Tonimichelle!
> BTW, there's a pink MM Pauline on TRR at a great price, if you are interested.  Hopefully you will be able to get one in a size and color that you would like when the time is right.


Aww thank you! I’d like an MM but really not a pink person! If you spot one in black though please let me know


----------



## Cool Breeze

kipp said:


> Here she is! So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674715


Exquisite!  Wishing you many happy times together!!


----------



## kipp

Cool Breeze said:


> Exquisite!  Wishing you many happy times together!!


Thank you, @Cool Breeze!  I'm really looking forward to using this bag and am thrilled and grateful to be now part of the Moynat family.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Here she is! So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674715


Gorgeous bag!!!  I’ve always though of myself as a shw gal, but that ghw is making me think twice.   Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Chanced upon a black Ballerine for sale (not the petite one) and was surprised not to see a top zip. If anyone has any experience with this bag, would you know if this is an older design? I remember even the men's version of this bag had a top zip.


I’ve never heard of a Ballerine without a zipper, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tonimichelle

swallowtails said:


> Chanced upon a black Ballerine for sale (not the petite one) and was surprised not to see a top zip. If anyone has any experience with this bag, would you know if this is an older design? I remember even the men's version of this bag had a top zip.





Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve never heard of a Ballerine without a zipper, but I could be wrong.



I assumed it was a ballerine, but the bag I posted a link to from Vestiaire back on page 200 is about 35cm across and no zipper.


----------



## Beetlecool

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Oh no!    I'll be in London at the beginning of March, so I won't be there in time to buy at old prices.     Did you happen to see any Gaby BBs at the boutique?  How big are the prices increases in £?  Thanks.


The price increase is not a fixed percentage all around, some increased, some not. But now palladium hardware and gold are at the same price. They have aligned palladium price to the gold price. So Gaby BB did increased if you had your eyes on palladium hardware but not if you had your eyes on gold hardware...


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!  I’ve always though of myself as a shw gal, but that ghw is making me think twice.   Congratulations!!!!


You are very kind, @Sourisbrune!  Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!  I’ve always though of myself as a shw gal, but that ghw is making me think twice.   Congratulations!!!!


If you happen to chat with Curtis in the next few days, would you mind asking him if Yuliya, one of the SAs, had her baby?  If so, did she have a boy or girl?  I have her work email address but I don’t want to bother her on her maternity leave.  Please only ask if you are okay with broaching the subject.  I can always check with her in a month or so.  Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I assumed it was a ballerine, but the bag I posted a link to from Vestiaire back on page 200 is about 35cm across and no zipper.


I’m questioning this one.  Mind you, I could be wrong, but I desired a Ballerine for years and scoured the internet for photos years ago.
Of the photos I’ve seen throughout the years, all have zippers and are made from a saffiano like leather that is very structured.  
I don’t have a Vestiaire account, so I couldn’t see the bag’s details, but the bag looks quite warped, yet the ball henge looks right.  About four or five years ago, the Ballerine cost at least $3500, so the original retail price on the Vestiaire Ballerine seems low.
I don’t know.  I’m just giving my opinion.  Best of luck.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> If you happen to chat with Curtis in the next few days, would you mind asking him if Yuliya, one of the SAs, had her baby?  If so, did she have a boy or girl?  I have her work email address but I don’t want to bother her on her maternity leave.  Please only ask if you are okay with broaching the subject.  I can always check with her in a month or so.  Thanks!


Yuliya had her baby girl on Valentine’s Day!  Haven’t seen a photo yet.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m questioning this one.  Mind you, I could be wrong, but I desired a Ballerine for years and scoured the internet for photos years ago.
> Of the photos I’ve seen throughout the years, all have zippers and are made from a saffiano like leather that is very structured.
> I don’t have a Vestiaire account, so I couldn’t see the bag’s details, but the bag looks quite warped, yet the ball henge looks right.  About four or five years ago, the Ballerine cost at least $3500, so the original retail price on the Vestiaire Ballerine seems low.
> I don’t know.  I’m just giving my opinion.  Best of luck.


The hinge, lining, and stamp on the hardware look right (although I am unsure if that's the location of the hardware stamp on current Ballerines).  Could this possibly be a pre-production sample?  I believe the Ballerine was in the original collection  when the brand relaunched.  The lack of zipper and the side straps are inconsistent with any version I have ever seen.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The hinge, lining, and stamp on the hardware look right (although I am unsure if that's the location of the hardware stamp on current Ballerines).  Could this possibly be a pre-production sample?  I believe the Ballerine was in the original collection  when the brand relaunched.  The lack of zipper and the side straps are inconsistent with any version I have ever seen.


Possibly pre-production.  Yes, the Ballerine was an original from the relaunch.  I looked up the men’s tote version (larger) and the leather looks consistent with the photos I’ve found.  Maybe the lower original price means it’s a sample or possibly a zipper-less prototype.  Hmmmmmmmm ...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m questioning this one.  Mind you, I could be wrong, but I desired a Ballerine for years and scoured the internet for photos years ago.
> Of the photos I’ve seen throughout the years, all have zippers and are made from a saffiano like leather that is very structured.
> I don’t have a Vestiaire account, so I couldn’t see the bag’s details, but the bag looks quite warped, yet the ball henge looks right.  About four or five years ago, the Ballerine cost at least $3500, so the original retail price on the Vestiaire Ballerine seems low.
> I don’t know.  I’m just giving my opinion.  Best of luck.


Ah, well it may well be dodgy, I really don’t know enough to tell. I saw a very definitely fake Birkin on there recently so I’d be cautious of Vestiaire anyway. The retail price if you go into the listing says €4200 and I like the slouchy leather. No plans to buy it though as not a practical size for me anyway (besides the fact that I really can’t buy anymore bags right now!). Just thought it may be a Ballerine without a zipper.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Yuliya had her baby girl on Valentine’s Day!  Haven’t seen a photo yet.


Great news!  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Great news!  Thank you for asking.


I happened to ask because my niece’s baby was due this week, but she happened to be born on Valentine’s Day.  I knew about the baby shower for Yuliya and knew her daughter was due around Valentine’s Day.  My niece’s daughter’s birth prompted me to ask the next day, and low and behold it was a popular birth day.


----------



## Sourisbrune

satin finish Echo bb


Barena Echo bb



Quattro tpm in Ocean/Woodrose


Quattro tpm in Peacock/Woodrose



A thank you to Curtis.


----------



## lulilu

Do we know the prices of the Echo BB (especially in barenia -- just gorgeous!


----------



## Beetlecool

Omg I love Echo! Both are in barenia even the Black one. I love how Moynat went to the design room to solve the tight opening of Rejane. They've done the same with Rejane BB Perfecto which is now much easier to get things in and out


----------



## IntheOcean

That Ocean/Woodrose is quite an interesting color combo!


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know if the Gabrielle will/does come in barenia??


----------



## DoggieBags

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know if the Gabrielle will/does come in barenia??


Yes I saw a Gabrielle in Barenia a few weeks ago at their Saks NYC store.


----------



## Cool Breeze

DoggieBags said:


> Yes I saw a Gabrielle in Barenia a few weeks ago at their Saks NYC store.


Gosh, I would love to see a photo of that bag!  I bet it’s amazing


----------



## Beetlecool

I had seen and saved this from Moynat IG stories...


----------



## cafecreme15

I live down the street from a Moynat boutique and finally was able to stop in today with a friend. We were blown away by the beautiful craftsmanship and subtlety of the designs. My friend is in the market for a new bag and fell in love with the Gabrielle PM in black - such a classic and classy design. I will probably end up going back for one of the small wallets. We were also very impressed by the level of service and knowledge of the SAs there.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Oh. My. LORD 
I NEED a barenia Gabrielle in my life one day.


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> I live down the street from a Moynat boutique and finally was able to stop in today with a friend. We were blown away by the beautiful craftsmanship and subtlety of the designs. My friend is in the market for a new bag and fell in love with the Gabrielle PM in black - such a classic and classy design. I will probably end up going back for one of the small wallets. We were also very impressed by the level of service and knowledge of the SAs there.


I think you were there at the same time my friend and I were visiting with the SAs for nearly 90 minutes. Were you speaking with Richard? He remarked afterwards that he had assisted two very well-versed individuals visiting the boutique for the first time though they lived down the street from the boutique! I was the person contemplating the Gaby bb in Taupe GHW.  Still in the deliberation phase on this one!


----------



## Cool Breeze

sf_newyorker said:


> I think you were there at the same time my friend and I were visiting with the SAs for nearly 90 minutes. Were you speaking with Richard? He remarked afterwards that he had assisted two very well-versed individuals visiting the boutique for the first time though they lived down the street from the boutique! I was the person contemplating the Gaby bb in Taupe GHW.  Still in the deliberation phase on this one!
> View attachment 4678823


That’s a beautiful bag you’re considering.  Such a great color!!  Best wishes.


----------



## cafecreme15

sf_newyorker said:


> I think you were there at the same time my friend and I were visiting with the SAs for nearly 90 minutes. Were you speaking with Richard? He remarked afterwards that he had assisted two very well-versed individuals visiting the boutique for the first time though they lived down the street from the boutique! I was the person contemplating the Gaby bb in Taupe GHW.  Still in the deliberation phase on this one!
> View attachment 4678823


Yes!! That was me! I remember thinking that I liked your coat  I really love the Gaby on you but these bags are very pricey and require careful deliberation. My friend is also in the same phase with the Gabrielle PM in black PHW. We will probably go back in early April to pick up our goodies!


----------



## TeeCee77

Beetlecool said:


> View attachment 4678470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen and saved this from Moynat IG stories...


Holy cow! Gorgeous, thanks!


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes!! That was me! I remember thinking that I liked your coat  I really love the Gaby on you but these bags are very pricey and require careful deliberation. My friend is also in the same phase with the Gabrielle PM in black PHW. We will probably go back in early April to pick up our goodies!


I’ve been researching the house and visiting the boutique since last year but yet to buy my first piece. The bags and SLGs are pricey so I’m having a hard time justifying a purchase when I’m in a full blown love affair with H. My friend, however, has already invested in a bag, SLG and marquetry piece. We’re going back at the end of the month or early April to pick up her next item. I’m just there to ooh and ahhh. I have to say that their service before and after is top notch. The same goes for their leather goods.


----------



## cafecreme15

sf_newyorker said:


> I’ve been researching the house and visiting the boutique since last year but yet to buy my first piece. The bags and SLGs are pricey so I’m having a hard time justifying a purchase when I’m in a full blown love affair with H. My friend, however, has already invested in a bag, SLG and marquetry piece. We’re going back at the end of the month or early April to pick up her next item. I’m just there to ooh and ahhh. I have to say that their service before and after is top notch. The same goes for their leather goods.


Agreed! Personally I recently moved away from bags to focus more on fine jewelry (have a new love affair with VCA). But I may have to dip my toe in the Moynat pool with a SLG since I need a small wallet anyway. I forget the name of what I was looking at but I felt like the prices were somewhat on par with the Hermes Bastia/Calvi at $360. I love the fact that this brand has the same quality, history and craftsmanship of Hermes but without any of the games.


----------



## hephephippo

I don't own any moynat yet but I'm in love and yes to the point above there is such a strong similarity to Hermes particularly the quality and the admiration I have for the house but no gamification which is great [emoji176]

Wanted to ask --- I'm a new mom and looking to get a little wallet on chain type crossbody bag to keep hands free but my valuables (phone, cards, keys) attached to my body. Anyone have any suggestions? 

I know this is a moynat chat thread but I'm open to any designer. I decided to post here as I think moynat enthusiasts have (almost) seen it all and also because i'd secretly wish it be a moynat!

I saw the recent Hermes Kelly wallet to go -- but the way you have to open a Kelly isn't exactly very easy when you have a baby on hand! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> I think you were there at the same time my friend and I were visiting with the SAs for nearly 90 minutes. Were you speaking with Richard? He remarked afterwards that he had assisted two very well-versed individuals visiting the boutique for the first time though they lived down the street from the boutique! I was the person contemplating the Gaby bb in Taupe GHW.  Still in the deliberation phase on this one!
> View attachment 4678823


Beautiful!!!  Did you try the pm size as well?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Did you try the pm size as well?


I tried the PM size awhile back - sorry no mod shots as I wasn’t considering the PM. I can tell you it’s an extremely well-crafted and substantial bag. I can see it get heavy easily.


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> I tried the PM size awhile back - sorry no mod shots as I wasn’t considering the PM. I can tell you it’s an extremely well-crafted and substantial bag. I can see it get heavy easily.


Thank you for your response - I am still debating sizes.  The bag looks lovely on you btw!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thank you for your response - I am still debating sizes.  The bag looks lovely on you btw!


Thank you! I love their version of taupe with the ghw. But it’s rather high priced ($3700) for a smaller bag that I would tote on weekends only. Are you looking to downsize or finding an everyday work bag?


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you! I love their version of taupe with the ghw. But it’s rather high priced ($3700) for a smaller bag that I would tote on weekends only. Are you looking to downsize or finding an everyday work bag?


It is really a beautiful neutral - I'm not a fan of ghw in general but I find that this combination is quite quite "harmonious" if that makes sense.  I've been eyeing the Gaby for work and occasional weekend use (I have totes that I can use to carry files, etc), and have received some great feedback from members on the different sizes.  But it's hard to decide when you haven't tried it on as I'm really concerned that the bag will be too heavy once loaded.  For that reason, I'm leaning towards pm size for now...


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> It is really a beautiful neutral - I'm not a fan of ghw in general but I find that this combination is quite quite "harmonious" if that makes sense.  I've been eyeing the Gaby for work and occasional weekend use (I have totes that I can use to carry files, etc), and have received some great feedback from members on the different sizes.  But it's hard to decide when you haven't tried it on as I'm really concerned that the bag will be too heavy once loaded.  For that reason, I'm leaning towards pm size for now...


I’m not a GHW fan but it made sense with this taupe leather. The model with palladium looked fresh and modern, but more casual. And yes, there’s always the weight issue - each time I’ve tried the the pm I could tell it could get heavy easily. Have you considered the Josephine? Too casual looking?


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m not a GHW fan but it made sense with this taupe leather. The model with palladium looked fresh and modern, but more casual. And yes, there’s always the weight issue - each time I’ve tried the the pm I could tell it could get heavy easily. Have you considered the Josephine? Too casual looking?


I have the Josephine for weekend use and love it - so light and casual!  Now looking for something just slightly more formal


----------



## sf_newyorker

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have the Josephine for weekend use and love it - so light and casual!  Now looking for something just slightly more formal


Ah, that makes sense. The Gabby pm fits the bill.


----------



## Tonimichelle

hephephippo said:


> I don't own any moynat yet but I'm in love and yes to the point above there is such a strong similarity to Hermes particularly the quality and the admiration I have for the house but no gamification which is great [emoji176]
> 
> Wanted to ask --- I'm a new mom and looking to get a little wallet on chain type crossbody bag to keep hands free but my valuables (phone, cards, keys) attached to my body. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I know this is a moynat chat thread but I'm open to any designer. I decided to post here as I think moynat enthusiasts have (almost) seen it all and also because i'd secretly wish it be a moynat!
> 
> I saw the recent Hermes Kelly wallet to go -- but the way you have to open a Kelly isn't exactly very easy when you have a baby on hand!
> 
> Any suggestions?


I didn’t think Moynat did a WOC type bag when I read your post, but I was watching a Mel in Melbourne video on YouTube this afternoon, saw this and thought of you! She says it is part of the new collection due around March time. Perhaps someone with more knowledge can confirm? I can say though that Moynat quality and customer service is amazing so if they have something you like I wouldn’t hesitate to purchase from them. Even my DH commented the other day that my Moynat bags are his favourites!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Link to the video here if it helps, although I think someone else posted it on here a while back 



hephephippo said:


> I don't own any moynat yet but I'm in love and yes to the point above there is such a strong similarity to Hermes particularly the quality and the admiration I have for the house but no gamification which is great [emoji176]
> 
> Wanted to ask --- I'm a new mom and looking to get a little wallet on chain type crossbody bag to keep hands free but my valuables (phone, cards, keys) attached to my body. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I know this is a moynat chat thread but I'm open to any designer. I decided to post here as I think moynat enthusiasts have (almost) seen it all and also because i'd secretly wish it be a moynat!
> 
> I saw the recent Hermes Kelly wallet to go -- but the way you have to open a Kelly isn't exactly very easy when you have a baby on hand!
> 
> Any suggestions?





Tonimichelle said:


> I didn’t think Moynat did a WOC type bag when I read your post, but I was watching a Mel in Melbourne video on YouTube this afternoon, saw this and thought of you! She says it is part of the new collection due around March time. Perhaps someone with more knowledge can confirm? I can say though that Moynat quality and customer service is amazing so if they have something you like I wouldn’t hesitate to purchase from them. Even my DH commented the other day that my Moynat bags are his favourites!
> View attachment 4680469


----------



## Beetlecool

TeeCee77 said:


> Holy cow! Gorgeous, thanks!


You're most welcome!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Just wanted to share this picture from the Paris store - it is a customization on the Quattro bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4686337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this picture from the Paris store - it is a customization on the Quattro bag.


Oh wow! That’s amazing, I love it!


----------



## Darma

I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:

Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).


----------



## Bagaholic222

Darma said:


> I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).
> 
> View attachment 4686808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686810


Thanks for sharing - it looks so lovely on you!


----------



## Beetlecool

Darma said:


> I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).
> 
> View attachment 4686808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686810


Lovely! And I like it with the charm as well


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4686337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this picture from the Paris store - it is a customization on the Quattro bag.


This is sooooooooooo cute.  The artist did beautiful work.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Darma said:


> I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).
> 
> View attachment 4686808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686810


Thank you for sharing the photos.  The aesthetics are excellent and your bag is  picture perfect.


----------



## cafecreme15

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4686337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this picture from the Paris store - it is a customization on the Quattro bag.


This is so adorable!! Did not know Moynat did this level of customization in house. 



Darma said:


> I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).
> 
> View attachment 4686808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686810


Thank you for sharing! Beautiful photos!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Something to brighten up your day!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4688765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to brighten up your day!


Awesome, thank you! I needed cheering up this evening and this is bag porn at its best!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Awesome, thank you! I needed cheering up this evening and this is bag porn at its best!!


Haha - I burst out laughing reading your comments!  How we all love some bag porn


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4688765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to brighten up your day!


Thank goodness we have something beautiful to look at. I was so looking forward to seeing them in person next month for the first time, but now the trip will have to be postponed.


----------



## Bagaholic222

In these stressful times, we can all use some more photos of beautiful Moynat bags (look at all the lovelies in the background)!  Quattro horizontal in TGM (?) with customization, Quattro GM in Ocean/Wood Rose and Peakcock/Wood Rose, Quattro GM in Black/Taupe, and Gaby Taupe in bb, pm, mm.  I understand that they are just receiving the Taupe pm in store today.  Enjoy!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4689235
> View attachment 4689236
> View attachment 4689237
> View attachment 4689238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these stressful times, we can all use some more photos of beautiful Moynat bags (look at all the lovelies in the background)!  Quattro horizontal in TGM (?) with customization, Quattro GM in Ocean/Wood Rose and Peakcock/Wood Rose, Quattro GM in Black/Taupe, and Gaby Taupe in bb, pm, mm.  I understand that they are just receiving the Taupe pm in store today.  Enjoy!


I love the cherry red Gabrielle in the background!  Thanks for posting photos!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Darma said:


> I posted earlier that I got my Gaby mini in color taupe in Paris back in January (3200 Euro before tax refund).  I brought it with me for a trip in Italy in early February.  A great travel bag as I expected, low key and functional.  And taupe is a chameleon color.  Couldn’t be happier (-:
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Gaby with me.  For your reference, I am 5’5 (166cm).
> 
> View attachment 4686808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686810


Beautiful person, beautiful bag and beautiful setting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I wish you all to be safe and healthy, and your families and friends to be well.
Moynat closed its doors last night until 31, March, if not well into April.
Corporate has been closed for a while and now the stores and the ateliers have followed suit.
After we hunker down and our darkest moments have passed, the company will be running again and Curtis will make sure we get photos of the latest bags and accessories.
I’m sending you, my TPF Moynat family, virtual hugs!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I wish you all to be safe and healthy, and your families and friends to be well.
> Moynat closed its doors last night until 31, March, if not well into April.
> Corporate has been closed for a while and now the stores and the ateliers have followed suit.
> After we hunker down and our darkest moments have passed, the company will be running again and Curtis will make sure we get photos of the latest bags and accessories.
> I’m sending you, my TPF Moynat family, virtual hugs!


Thank you @Sourisbrune  - stay well and healthy everyone!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I wish you all to be safe and healthy, and your families and friends to be well.
> Moynat closed its doors last night until 31, March, if not well into April.
> Corporate has been closed for a while and now the stores and the ateliers have followed suit.
> After we hunker down and our darkest moments have passed, the company will be running again and Curtis will make sure we get photos of the latest bags and accessories.
> I’m sending you, my TPF Moynat family, virtual hugs!


Thanks for the update, and virtual hugs back to you!  Everyone stay safe and healthy!


----------



## bcase

Does anyone know if the hardcase limousine 40 is still at the NYC location?  Im ready to buy when they reopen


----------



## Sourisbrune

bcase said:


> Does anyone know if the hardcase limousine 40 is still at the NYC location?  Im ready to buy when they reopen


I do believe it is still available.  I will contact Curtis and ask.  I want to check up on him- NYC has been hit hard.  I’ll let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> I do believe it is still available.  I will contact Curtis and ask.  I want to check up on him- NYC has been hit hard.  I’ll let you know if I find out anything.


The case in New York has recently been sold, but I found out some very good news.  I’ll message you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

It maybe a big ask.. but can anyone now stuck at home like me please post a pic of your Moynat bag? I miss this thread and the distraction from the news would be great! Details, ie Model, leather, colour and age if possible please. Let’s fill this thread with all our beautiful bags


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> It maybe a big ask.. but can anyone now stuck at home like me please post a pic of your Moynat bag? I miss this thread and the distraction from the news would be great! Details, ie Model, leather, colour and age if possible please. Let’s fill this thread with all our beautiful bags


Fantastic idea.  Do you mind previously posted photos?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> It maybe a big ask.. but can anyone now stuck at home like me please post a pic of your Moynat bag? I miss this thread and the distraction from the news would be great! Details, ie Model, leather, colour and age if possible please. Let’s fill this thread with all our beautiful bags


I know that the conditions are critical out there, but I know what you mean about missing the camaraderie of this forum and the much needed distraction.  Here is my Josephine pm in Tourterelle/Noir Taurillon leather from 2019 with trusty Stuart.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have been in contact with the Paris store, and they are under full shut down although one or two craftsman are still working.  I hope that all of you stay well and healthy so we can look forward to many more Moynat bags in the future!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Fantastic idea.  Do you mind previously posted photos?


Any and every photo absolutely welcome! Previously posted or not!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> I know that the conditions are critical out there, but I know what you mean about missing the camaraderie of this forum and the much needed distraction.  Here is my Josephine pm in Tourterelle/Noir Taurillon leather from 2019 with trusty Stuart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696523
> 
> I have been in contact with the Paris store, and they are under full shut down although one or two craftsman are still working.  I hope that all of you stay well and healthy so we can look forward to many more Moynat bags in the future!!!


Stuart and Josephine look great together! Thank you 
I know there are far more important things than bags, but sometimes a distraction is very helpful


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I know that the conditions are critical out there, but I know what you mean about missing the camaraderie of this forum and the much needed distraction.  Here is my Josephine pm in Tourterelle/Noir Taurillon leather from 2019 with trusty Stuart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696523
> 
> I have been in contact with the Paris store, and they are under full shut down although one or two craftsman are still working.  I hope that all of you stay well and healthy so we can look forward to many more Moynat bags in the future!!!


Oh my goodness!  I love this whole look!  I love the muted tones!!!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have dozens and dozens of bag photos reaching over a five year span.  I’d be happy to post (or repost) the photos periodically as a distraction.  I’d love to see the bags you have bought too, and I’d like to read your comments telling me why you chose your bag.  I’d also like to read pros and cons.

Let’s see if I can remember the bag names.  Hahaha.  These photos are from 2015.

We have the Limousine- I owned this exact bag.  This was the photo that was sent to me before I purchased it.  It was beautiful!!!!!  My husband loved it.  He said it looked better than my Hermès Victoria II.  My ownership was short lived.  I loved it, the craftsmanship was perfect, the size was smaller than the Victoria (which was perfect) and the color was a stunning taupe.  But ... I bought into the Moynat video that showed the woman running up the stairs of the theatre with it on her shoulder.  I didn’t notice she had to hold it on her shoulder with her hand.  The straps didn’t stay on my shoulder without using my hand.  I just couldn’t justify a hand carry only bag (I would barely use because of that reason) at that price.  I long for that price now- it was around $2700 or less.  Though I sent it back, I knew I was hooked on the brand.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pauline tpm


Pauline bags from 2015-2016.  There were so many color options.  
Jeweled tones ... 


... and pastels.


Same color options with the Limousine bags.  I’ll share the pastels soon.


Rejane.  Lovin’ the neutral, but the jeweled tones are so rich in saturation.  Total eye candy.


More Paulines.  I’m going to miss this bag design.  The architecture is beautiful.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Pauline tpm
> View attachment 4696735
> 
> Pauline bags from 2015-2016.  There were so many color options.
> Jeweled tones ...
> View attachment 4696736
> 
> ... and pastels.
> View attachment 4696737
> 
> Same color options with the Limousine bags.  I’ll share the pastels soon.
> View attachment 4696738
> 
> Rejane.  Lovin’ the neutral, but the jeweled tones are so rich in saturation.  Total eye candy.
> View attachment 4696739
> 
> More Paulines.  I’m going to miss this bag design.  The architecture is beautiful.
> View attachment 4696740


Thanks @Sourisbrune  -  you're a treasure trove of all things Moynat!  I can't wait to see more pictures from everyone!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Pauline tpm
> View attachment 4696735
> 
> Pauline bags from 2015-2016.  There were so many color options.
> Jeweled tones ...
> View attachment 4696736
> 
> ... and pastels.
> View attachment 4696737
> 
> Same color options with the Limousine bags.  I’ll share the pastels soon.
> View attachment 4696738
> 
> Rejane.  Lovin’ the neutral, but the jeweled tones are so rich in saturation.  Total eye candy.
> View attachment 4696739
> 
> More Paulines.  I’m going to miss this bag design.  The architecture is beautiful.
> View attachment 4696740


Thank you @Sourisbrune  they all look so beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

As we’re allowed one walk a day I’m determined to take a bag when I can. DH thinks I’ve gone mad (he’s probably right), but using my bags makes me happy! Today it was the turn of Josephine. Several cows, some sheep and a couple of donkeys were eyeing her with interest


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> As we’re allowed one walk a day I’m determined to take a bag when I can. DH thinks I’ve gone mad (he’s probably right), but using my bags makes me happy! Today it was the turn of Josephine. Several cows, some sheep and a couple of donkeys were eyeing her with interest
> View attachment 4696903


Yes!  I don’t know what it is about certain bags, but they make me smile/happy, too.  Josephine and Gaby are my top two bag choices (for my casual, crossbody lifestyle).   Enjoy your walks!  Beautiful bag and beautiful background scenery.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes!  I don’t know what it is about certain bags, but they make me smile/happy, too.  Josephine and Gaby are my top two bag choices (for my casual, crossbody lifestyle).   Enjoy your walks!  Beautiful bag and beautiful background scenery.


Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

Tonimichelle said:


> As we’re allowed one walk a day I’m determined to take a bag when I can. DH thinks I’ve gone mad (he’s probably right), but using my bags makes me happy! Today it was the turn of Josephine. Several cows, some sheep and a couple of donkeys were eyeing her with interest
> View attachment 4696903


This is gorgeous! I haven't been able to muster the effort/joy to take my bags on my daily walks.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cafecreme15 said:


> This is gorgeous! I haven't been able to muster the effort/joy to take my bags on my daily walks.


It’s daft, but it makes me feel better!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> As we’re allowed one walk a day I’m determined to take a bag when I can. DH thinks I’ve gone mad (he’s probably right), but using my bags makes me happy! Today it was the turn of Josephine. Several cows, some sheep and a couple of donkeys were eyeing her with interest
> View attachment 4696903


Good for you - do something that makes you happy.  I've been wearing pants with an elastic waistband for the past week and it's time to dress up to work from home.  BTW, your Josephine really belongs in the sunshine!


----------



## cafecreme15

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s daft, but it makes me feel better!


We all need to be doing whatever we can to find happiness within our confines!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here are previously posted of my Gabrielle PM in Eggplant.  I adore this bag.  It’s so lightweight and I fall in love with the color and style ever time I look at her.  

Stay heathy, my friends


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4697043
> View attachment 4697042
> 
> 
> Here are previously posted of my Gabrielle PM in Eggplant.  I adore this bag.  It’s so lightweight and I fall in love with the color and style ever time I look at her.
> 
> Stay heathy, my friends


Thank you for posting that. She’s gorgeous! Stay safe and healthy  (I was going to post the hugging emoji but decided it was against social distancing rules!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ah whatever! Virtual hugs for all of you


----------



## Passerine123

Does anyone have both Gabrielle and Gaby (in roughly the same size)? Do you prefer one to the other? Also, for those who have both Gabrielle and Rejane (PM), any preference there? Once this coronavirus crisis has passed, my next new bag will be from Moynat. Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you for posting that. She’s gorgeous! Stay safe and healthy  (I was going to post the hugging emoji but decided it was against social distancing rules!)



Very funny!  Thanks for the laugh


----------



## bagnut1

Passerine123 said:


> Does anyone have both Gabrielle and Gaby (in roughly the same size)? Do you prefer one to the other? Also, for those who have both Gabrielle and Rejane (PM), any preference there? Once this coronavirus crisis has passed, my next new bag will be from Moynat. Thanks!


I had a Gabrielle MM and currently have a Gaby.   The difference is like that between the Kelly Retourne and Sellier versions.  For an everyday bag the squishy Gaby fits my lifestyle better.

I love the Rejane but the Gabrielle is easier to get in and out of IMO.  But not hugely so.  It's a matter of taste between the two.


----------



## DoggieBags

Apologies in advance if I posted this before.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I had to take a parcel to the post office today. So took Pauline with me and tried to get a couple of pics with local landmarks. Not the best photos as was being quick, but you can just about see Canterbury Cathedral at the end of the road in the first one and a quick snap of the Norman Castle in the second. Back to cows tomorrow I should think!


----------



## wildbluebell

My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


----------



## Bagaholic222

DoggieBags said:


> Apologies in advance if I posted this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697294


Beautiful!  I've never seen this colour in Barenia from Moynat - how do you find the leather in terms of wear and care?


----------



## Tonimichelle

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


They’re gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


Oh and welcome to TPF


----------



## DoggieBags

Bagaholic222 said:


> Beautiful!  I've never seen this colour in Barenia from Moynat - how do you find the leather in terms of wear and care?


I find their Barenia to be easy maintenance so far. It does show fresh scratches but the scratches then dull and blend back in over time.  I consider that part of the natural aging/weathering/development of patina over time. The bag is a bit on the heavy side. The leather is heavy and then u add in the hardware, it’s probably not a bag I’d take hiking because of the weight. But it’s a great crossbody bag I like to use to run errands with. Holds a decent amount and is very under the radar. Works even over a heavy winter coat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah whatever! Virtual hugs for all of you


Haha!  Hahahahaha!  I needed this laugh. to you ... And a virtual reality heady conversation about handbags, over a pint.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4697043
> View attachment 4697042
> 
> 
> Here are previously posted of my Gabrielle PM in Eggplant.  I adore this bag.  It’s so lightweight and I fall in love with the color and style ever time I look at her.
> 
> Stay heathy, my friends


I can’t get over this beautiful color.  It goes with everything!!!!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cafecreme15

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


Absolutely gorgeous collection! The cross body in that green color is drool worthy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> Apologies in advance if I posted this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697294


I haven’t ever seen this barenia.  Wow!   The saddle bag and eggplant combo is fantastic!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I had to take a parcel to the post office today. So took Pauline with me and tried to get a couple of pics with local landmarks. Not the best photos as was being quick, but you can just about see Canterbury Cathedral at the end of the road in the first one and a quick snap of the Norman Castle in the second. Back to cows tomorrow I should think!
> View attachment 4697496
> View attachment 4697497


Great photos!!!!!  Stunning!  The bag and the background.  I miss Britain, and the EU.  My daughter and I will be checking out my childhood haunts/ancestral homes next year.  Hopefully the Edinburgh International Festival will be back next year- I have a feeling it’ll be cancelled this year.  She’ll be performing in Scotland in August 2021.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I had to take a parcel to the post office today. So took Pauline with me and tried to get a couple of pics with local landmarks. Not the best photos as was being quick, but you can just about see Canterbury Cathedral at the end of the road in the first one and a quick snap of the Norman Castle in the second. Back to cows tomorrow I should think!
> View attachment 4697496
> View attachment 4697497


P.S.: I subscribed to your YouTube.
I couldn’t resist!   Maybe we’ll see Moynat reviews from you some day.  There are not enough of those out there.


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


  !!!!!!!!!!!
 !!!!!!!!!!!!
    !!!!!!!!!!!!!
   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I’m speechless!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Pastel Limousines 


Jeweled Rejanes


Paulines 



Rejane (from 2017?)


Pauline sizes- they had three, then two, now one ...




I love this orange!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Haha!  Hahahahaha!  I needed this laugh. to you ... And a virtual reality heady conversation about handbags, over a pint.


Cheers!


----------



## bagnut1

The Moynat Tumbler account has been dormant since August but goes back to the beginning.  A good eye candy fix.

https://moynat-paris.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## Cool Breeze

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> P.S.: I subscribed to your YouTube.
> I couldn’t resist!   Maybe we’ll see Moynat reviews from you some day.  There are not enough of those out there.


I’ve only just stopped cringing about the Hermes one and I only did that one because I was trying to get a YouTuber to try my bag pillows and they ignored me. So I thought I’d do it myself! Now I’ve more time on my hands maybe a Moynat video could be possible. But I’m drawing some eyebrows on next time, I’m so lazy with makeup


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Pastel Limousines
> View attachment 4697587
> 
> Jeweled Rejanes
> View attachment 4697588
> 
> Paulines
> View attachment 4697589
> View attachment 4697590
> 
> Rejane (from 2017?)
> View attachment 4697591
> 
> Pauline sizes- they had three, then two, now one ...
> View attachment 4697592
> View attachment 4697593
> View attachment 4697594
> 
> I love this orange!
> View attachment 4697595


Thank you for posting all those great photos.  It’s nice distraction.  We can dream about better shopping days ahead


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> Apologies in advance if I posted this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697294


Amazing!  If you are in the US, you have the only Rejane saddle in this barenia stain.  Your bag is very rare!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Pastel Limousines
> View attachment 4697587
> 
> Jeweled Rejanes
> View attachment 4697588
> 
> Paulines
> View attachment 4697589
> View attachment 4697590
> 
> Rejane (from 2017?)
> View attachment 4697591
> 
> Pauline sizes- they had three, then two, now one ...
> View attachment 4697592
> View attachment 4697593
> View attachment 4697594
> 
> I love this orange!
> View attachment 4697595


The Pauline is still my favourite bag, practical, under the radar, beautiful and impeccable quality. Thank you for posting these


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> Amazing!  If you are in the US, you have the only Rejane saddle in this barenia stain.  Your bag is very rare!


Yes in the US. When I bought it I was told that they had had it in the store room for several years but brought it out when I asked about barenia. I think that’s how I lucked out and got the one in eggplant. The more recent Barenia I’ve seen is in the natural color. I had bought a natural Barenia saddle bag last year and liked it so much that I asked if they made it in more colors and our came the eggplant Barenia. Never hurts to ask!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sourisbrune said:


> Pastel Limousines
> View attachment 4697587
> 
> Jeweled Rejanes
> View attachment 4697588
> 
> Paulines
> View attachment 4697589
> View attachment 4697590
> 
> Rejane (from 2017?)
> View attachment 4697591
> 
> Pauline sizes- they had three, then two, now one ...
> View attachment 4697592
> View attachment 4697593
> View attachment 4697594
> 
> I love this orange!
> View attachment 4697595


All these different shades of mauve!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sourisbrune said:


> Pastel Limousines
> View attachment 4697587
> 
> Jeweled Rejanes
> View attachment 4697588
> 
> Paulines
> View attachment 4697589
> View attachment 4697590
> 
> Rejane (from 2017?)
> View attachment 4697591
> 
> Pauline sizes- they had three, then two, now one ...
> View attachment 4697592
> View attachment 4697593
> View attachment 4697594
> 
> I love this orange!
> View attachment 4697595


I’m in love with those pastel Limousines.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m in love with those pastel Limousines.


The colors are so pretty.  My colorful Limousine and the Pauline photos are my favorite.  But there is something to be said about Moynat’s muted Earth tones, too.  I don’t know.  I love them all!!!!!!!  Even if I never use a bag, I’d put it on a shelf and stare at it, if I could afford to do that.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane bags courtesy of Moynat.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane bags courtesy of Moynat.
> View attachment 4699881
> View attachment 4699882
> View attachment 4699883
> View attachment 4699884


Thanks @Sourisbrune! I've never seen that "Gabrielle" shoulder bag - is that a new or discontinued style?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @Sourisbrune! I've never seen that "Gabrielle" shoulder bag - is that a new or discontinued style?


I can’t remember what it’s called, but it’s the Gabrielle messenger bag.  It’s small- approx. 7.5” x 5” x 2.5”, if I remember correctly.  If you’re not tall, it can be worn crossbody.  I think, the longest strap length is 21” or 22”. 
I believe they still make them, but I could also be wrong.  I saw them as recently as last summer, but Moynat could have switched the messenger production to the clutch.  I’ll ask Curtis and let you know.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> I can’t remember what it’s called, but it’s the Gabrielle messenger bag.  It’s small- approx. 7.5” x 5” x 2.5”, if I remember correctly.  If you’re not tall, it can be worn crossbody.  I think, the longest strap length is 21” or 22”.
> I believe they still make them, but I could also be wrong.  I saw them as recently as last summer, but Moynat could have switched the messenger production to the clutch.  I’ll ask Curtis and let you know.



Oh, my goodness!  That Gabrielle messenger would be my dream bag!  Or, if it's now the clutch that would be something to look forward to once life resumes back to normal.  Thank you for sharing @Sourisbrune


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @Sourisbrune! I've never seen that "Gabrielle" shoulder bag - is that a new or discontinued style?





LavenderIce said:


> Oh, my goodness!  That Gabrielle messenger would be my dream bag!  Or, if it's now the clutch that would be something to look forward to once life resumes back to normal.  Thank you for sharing @Sourisbrune


The bag was called the Gabrielle Reporter.  It was discontinued last year- they came out with the clutch.  Curtis says this bag is better.  It’s a little longer, comes with a top handle, can be used as a clutch, and it has clips with a detachable/adjustable shoulder strap.  The measurements are 25,5cm x 16cm x 4cm.  It’s $4000USD.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Here is the Gabrielle clutch in satin calf w/ gold hardware (courtesy of a physically distancing Curtis’ cellphone photo album).  This leather with the gold runs $4550USD.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Here is the Gabrielle clutch in satin calf w/ gold hardware (courtesy of a physically distancing Curtis’ cellphone photo album).  This leather with the gold runs $4550USD.
> View attachment 4700243


That satin calf Gabrielle clutch is so classy!!!  Thanks again for keeping us connected, and please send our regards to Curtis - we hope that he and his team are keeping well!


----------



## galex101404

Here’s some eye candy from the NYC Store from Oct 2018. Sadly I didn’t get any of these bags (I opted for a Fendi MTO peekaboo instead). I’d love to add a Gaby BB to my collection possibly later in the year.


----------



## Sourisbrune

galex101404 said:


> View attachment 4700532
> View attachment 4700533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some eye candy from the NYC Store from Oct 2018. Sadly I didn’t get any of these bags (I opted for a Fendi MTO peekaboo instead). I’d love to add a Gaby BB to my collection possibly later in the year.


I wanted a peekaboo for years, but for some reason I never bought one.  I love the look and it’s a great bag.  Well, now Moynat has my heart.  Every once and a while I  at a Chanel, but I saved for a Gaby.  I need to get to a Moynat boutique to make sure I want a Gaby bb before a Josephine, or the discontinued Pauline.  Ahhhhhh!  Too many nice choices.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Nothin’ like a li’l Moynat color, with a neutral twist, in your life.


----------



## wildbluebell

Tonimichelle said:


> They’re gorgeous!



Thanks dear! this is my fav luxury brand. a must visit each time i stop by paris


----------



## wildbluebell

cafecreme15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection! The cross body in that green color is drool worthy!


its my new favvvvv too!!! i prefer cross body bags as compared to tote bag. who's with me?


----------



## wildbluebell

Sourisbrune said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I’m speechless!


thank you for always showing us nice picturesss hereeeeee. happy to find a place with people sharing the same love in the brand


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.


I have questions about the Loulou.  How do you like it?  Is it tiny?  Does it look good crossbody?  I love the look and the satin leather finish Is beautiful.  It’s on my possibly-obtainable-if-my-daughter-chooses-a-less-expensive-college tier of my wishlist.


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> its my new favvvvv too!!! i prefer cross body bags as compared to tote bag. who's with me?



I like my totes, especially when I need to carry my iPad Pro, but I am a crossbody gal.  

What has always frustrated me about other brands are strap lengths.  I’m tall (5’10”) and many luxury brands that claim their bags are crossbody end up shoulder carry on me.  

Chanel can’t make up their mind about lengths, LV thinks 19-21” drops are for everybody, and Hermès is somewhat good about strap lengths.  

I’ve owned a Jypsiere and an Evelyne, both had adjustable straps that worked well.  I’m in love with the Hermès Danse, another dream bag, that has a drop of (up to) 25”.  

Most of Moynat’s shoulder bags have a drop up to 25”, and if they don’t, I can special order one with a longer drop.  Now that’s what I call excellent service.


----------



## Sourisbrune

What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.



I have an unlikely to happen (but I can dream) wish list of (in no particular order) A nice and used, slouchy Birkin 30 in either Etoupe, Etain or Noir all palladium hardware. A Moynat Pauline in natural calfskin. A Moreau Diligence bag (although I’ve not seen one in person so not 100% sure on that one).

Slightly more likely, but doubtful given it’s being discontinued and I can’t do it right now is a Moynat Pauline in black (preowned would be good as I could use it for work without so much worry then). 
Anything practical in Natural calf / barenia leather (again, preowned preferred for the above reason).
A Moynat Gaby in black.
A Moynat Josephine in a size bigger than mine but not as big as the large one!
I know this is technically more than 5, but it’s two separate lists so I’m going with it


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.


In no particular order and not even thinking about leather:
Hermes Constance in Etain
Moynat Gabrielle clutch in Black
Moynat Madeleine - something fun cause it's not supposed to be practical haha
Moynat Gaby in Taupe or Black
Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier


----------



## ilovemydog

Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.



In no particular order,

Valextra Iside medium in rose


Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.


Moynat Gabrielle-small-black

Valextra Iside-medium-Rosa polvere

Delvaux Tempete MM

Chanel WoC

Polene numero un mini


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I have an unlikely to happen (but I can dream) wish list of (in no particular order) A nice and used, slouchy Birkin 30 in either Etoupe, Etain or Noir all palladium hardware. A Moynat Pauline in natural calfskin. A Moreau Diligence bag (although I’ve not seen one in person so not 100% sure on that one).
> 
> Slightly more likely, but doubtful given it’s being discontinued and I can’t do it right now is a Moynat Pauline in black (preowned would be good as I could use it for work without so much worry then).
> Anything practical in Natural calf / barenia leather (again, preowned preferred for the above reason).
> A Moynat Gaby in black.
> A Moynat Josephine in a size bigger than mine but not as big as the large one!
> I know this is technically more than 5, but it’s two separate lists so I’m going with it



I haven’t heard about Moreau bags in a long time.  I used to want the one that looks like a Céline nano tote.  I was saddened when Barney’s stopped carrying the brand before they closed.



Bagaholic222 said:


> In no particular order and not even thinking about leather:
> Hermes Constance in Etain
> Moynat Gabrielle clutch in Black
> Moynat Madeleine - something fun cause it's not supposed to be practical haha
> Moynat Gaby in Taupe or Black
> Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier



Yes, the Madeleine is one of my put-it-on-display-because-I’m-wealthy pretty bags.  Once again, another Moynat bag with great lines.



ilovemydog said:


> In no particular order,
> 
> Valextra Iside medium in rose
> 
> Moynat Gabrielle-small-black
> 
> Valextra Iside-medium-Rosa polvere
> 
> Delvaux Tempete MM
> 
> Chanel WoC
> 
> Polene numero un mini



I've been thinking about getting a Chanel WOC for travel, and I think a WOC would feed my need for a Chanel.  My husband wouldn’t balk at the price, too.  I like that the WOCs tend to have a 24” chain drop.  
I had a love affair with Delvaux about ten years ago- their quality is amazing.
I think the Polene Mini is adorable, too.  I contacted the company and they were unwilling to extend the length of a chain strap as a special order.  It’s a beautiful bag at a terrific price point.


----------



## bagnut1

Instead of planning for any new bags (except maybe one Moynat when the boutique finally reopens) I might instead take back a couple of bags from consignment.  I am expecting the resale market to be way down when things are back to near normal and better to just reabsorb a couple of bags that I was on the fence about anyway rather than chase after something new (and who knows what the H and Moynat production throughput will be when the boutiques reopen?).

Also I haven't used any bag in 22 days.  That means the ones that are still in my closet are going to need a lot of love!


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Instead of planning for any new bags (except maybe one Moynat when the boutique finally reopens) I might instead take back a couple of bags from consignment.  I am expecting the resale market to be way down when things are back to near normal and better to just reabsorb a couple of bags that I was on the fence about anyway rather than chase after something new (and who knows what the H and Moynat production throughput will be when the boutiques reopen?).
> 
> Also I haven't used any bag in 22 days.  That means the ones that are still in my closet are going to need a lot of love!



Am also thinking of calling back an Hermes bag on consignment.   It's a bit larger than is fashionable these days but with needing to carry handsanitizer and maybe masks going forward, it could be useful!  

I received my black/gold hardware baby Rejane right before things really got bad with needing to stay home so it's hard for me to think of any new bags going forward.   Though I'm enjoying hearing about others' wish lists and seeing all the beautiful Moynat bags!


----------



## Cool Breeze

I don’t have a list of five but I’m very interested in the Serpenti Bucket bag by Bvlgari.  I love the sleek, slinky chain on the strap and tassel closure.  The leather is buttery soft inside and out. Plus, the snake head is kinda cool, too.  I was interested in the Moynat Pauline but I may be late to the party.  

Warmest wishes to all while we ride this storm out together.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Instead of planning for any new bags (except maybe one Moynat when the boutique finally reopens) I might instead take back a couple of bags from consignment.  I am expecting the resale market to be way down when things are back to near normal and better to just reabsorb a couple of bags that I was on the fence about anyway rather than chase after something new (and who knows what the H and Moynat production throughput will be when the boutiques reopen?).
> 
> Also I haven't used any bag in 22 days.  That means the ones that are still in my closet are going to need a lot of love!


I know, when I spend many days in a row at home I wonder why I want a luxury handbag.  But then I see one and I remember why.  I think the difference between the 2010 me and the 2020 me is about eight handbags.
What bags are you going to grab back?  I did that with a Chanel a few years ago.  I saw it on the resale site and my heart dropped.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Am also thinking of calling back an Hermes bag on consignment.   It's a bit larger than is fashionable these days but with needing to carry handsanitizer and maybe masks going forward, it could be useful!
> 
> I received my black/gold hardware baby Rejane right before things really got bad with needing to stay home so it's hard for me to think of any new bags going forward.   Though I'm enjoying hearing about others' wish lists and seeing all the beautiful Moynat bags!


Ooooohhhh.  I didn’t even think about the mask situation.  I’ve been thinking about tiny bags that wouldn’t house any.  Good call- I might stick w/ my Oh! Tote for a while- I can wipe it off and carry a zip lock bag for masks.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> I don’t have a list of five but I’m very interested in the Serpenti Bucket bag by Bvlgari.  I love the sleek, slinky chain on the strap and tassel closure.  The leather is buttery soft inside and out. Plus, the snake head is kinda cool, too.  I was interested in the Moynat Pauline but I may be late to the party.
> 
> Warmest wishes to all while we ride this storm out together.


Thank you!
I had to look up the bucket bag.  I like it.  The leather looks so smooth and it looks like a classic.
As for the Pauline, we carpooled to the party.  I think I’ve arrived too late, too.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.



In no order

Hermes halzan in bamboo
Moynat Gabby pm in a bright
Altuzarra play bag in grey or orange
Moynat Loulou
Hermes Kelly retourne


----------



## LadyRabbit

Btw I was wondering does anyone have any thoughts on the bvlgari cabochon bag?


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m not sure this is the place for this, but one bag I am imminently likely to get (for work and days when high end bags aren’t suitable) is one of these! I just can’t decide on the honey colour (which I think will patina nicely) or the black (which works better with my work clothes). Sorry if this isn’t the place as I know this is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, I just really like the leather!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure this is the place for this, but one bag I am imminently likely to get (for work and days when high end bags aren’t suitable) is one of these! I just can’t decide on the honey colour (which I think will patina nicely) or the black (which works better with my work clothes). Sorry if this isn’t the place as I know this is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, I just really like the leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705088
> 
> View attachment 4705087


No problem. 
I’m partial to black, so I’m a little biased.  The vegetable tanned is nice, but I think of accidental pen marks or water droplets.  But I have to admit, I’m not adventurous when it comes to handbag colors.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> In no order
> 
> Hermes halzan in bamboo
> Moynat Gabby pm in a bright
> Altuzarra play bag in grey or orange
> Moynat Loulou
> Hermes Kelly retourne


I just wanted to say, I really like the Halzan, too.  Before it came out, my Hermès SA told me about a terrific bag coming out.  When it became available, I liked the design, but I wasn’t a huge fan of the raw leather interior (I’m allergic).  Then Hermès came out with the newer version and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LadyRabbit said:


> Btw I was wondering does anyone have any thoughts on the bvlgari cabochon bag?


Are you talking about the flap bag?  I looked it up.  I like the Chanel-like chevron quilting, and the clasp gives the bag a dressy, very pretty adornment.  It’s classic.  I like the classics.  What do you think?  Is this the next bag?


----------



## Sourisbrune

The colors and hand stitching get me every time.




View attachment 4705212


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure this is the place for this, but one bag I am imminently likely to get (for work and days when high end bags aren’t suitable) is one of these! I just can’t decide on the honey colour (which I think will patina nicely) or the black (which works better with my work clothes). Sorry if this isn’t the place as I know this is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, I just really like the leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705088
> 
> View attachment 4705087


I love doctors bags and I vote for black!  But this is a personal preference.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you!
> I had to look up the bucket bag.  I like it.  The leather looks so smooth and it looks like a classic.
> As for the Pauline, we carpooled to the party.  I think I’ve arrived too late, too.


Btw, thanks for starting this thread.  I love reading about everyone’s wish lists.  Take care.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure this is the place for this, but one bag I am imminently likely to get (for work and days when high end bags aren’t suitable) is one of these! I just can’t decide on the honey colour (which I think will patina nicely) or the black (which works better with my work clothes). Sorry if this isn’t the place as I know this is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, I just really like the leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705088
> 
> View attachment 4705087


Since it is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, you can take a chance on something not "safe."  I'd actually like to see how the honey will patina.


----------



## LavenderIce

@Sourisbrune all the pictures you post are always delicious!  The colours, leather, detailing, ahh!  I really need to get my hands on one, one of these days.  I reached out to you when there was a Moynat trunk show at my local (one hour away) Saks, but I was not able to attend.  I wasn't feeling in the best of health and the thought of a 2 hour commute round trip, plus traispsing around San Francisco in the not so pretty streets (construction, homeless, traffic, etc.) did not appeal to me.  So, to add to the conversation 5 wish list bags:
Moynat Gabrielle clutch/WOC
Chanel mini square
Dior Lady Dior mini or WOC
Hermes Constance 
Hermes Medor


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Btw, thanks for starting this thread.  I love reading about everyone’s wish lists.  Take care.



I like looking up the bags on the lists I’ve never heard of, or I know little about. I’m lovin’ Moynat, but open to different design houses and price points.



LavenderIce said:


> Since it is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, you can take a chance on something not "safe."  I'd actually like to see how the honey will patina.



Good point.  Like I wrote, I think I’m too safe with the colors I choose to buy for myself, regardless of how much I adore bolder and brighter colors.  Yes, a lower price point is a valid reason to experiment with bag colors.  It sounds like you’ve chosen your favorite of the two.  Seriously, you can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> @Sourisbrune all the pictures you post are always delicious!  The colours, leather, detailing, ahh!  I really need to get my hands on one, one of these days.  I reached out to you when there was a Moynat trunk show at my local (one hour away) Saks, but I was not able to attend.  I wasn't feeling in the best of health and the thought of a 2 hour commute round trip, plus traispsing around San Francisco in the not so pretty streets (construction, homeless, traffic, etc.) did not appeal to me.  So, to add to the conversation 5 wish list bags:
> Moynat Gabrielle clutch/WOC
> Chanel mini square
> Dior Lady Dior mini or WOC
> Hermes Constance
> Hermes Medor


Your style shows in your choices.  Dressy and classic.  I have to laugh at myself- since our family has been stuck in the house, I’ve been in old sweats and leggings.  
P.S.: I’ve been thinking about the Gabrielle clutch since Curtis sent photos to me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> No problem.
> I’m partial to black, so I’m a little biased.  The vegetable tanned is nice, but I think of accidental pen marks or water droplets.  But I have to admit, I’m not adventurous when it comes to handbag colors.


Ah, very good point, I will definitely get rained on at some point. Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> I love doctors bags and I vote for black!  But this is a personal preference.


Thank you. I think that is the one I will go for, although no knowing when I’ll be back at work at the moment so no rush and I’ll probably change my mind at least three times in the meantime!


----------



## Tonimichelle

LavenderIce said:


> Since it is a fraction of the cost of the bags posted here, you can take a chance on something not "safe."  I'd actually like to see how the honey will patina.


That’s what appeals to me about that one. I think it may look great after years of use, although it may well look hideous in the meantime!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> The colors and hand stitching get me every time.
> View attachment 4705208
> View attachment 4705209
> View attachment 4705210
> View attachment 4705211
> View attachment 4705212
> View attachment 4705213
> View attachment 4705214
> View attachment 4705215
> View attachment 4705216
> View attachment 4705217


They’re all beautiful and the perfect distraction from all the horrible news at the moment. Thank you for posting them . I noticed today that Moynat posted a Pauline photo on their Instagram stories btw. I don’t suppose there’s any significance, but thought it was interesting they’d included it.


----------



## Tonimichelle




----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> They’re all beautiful and the perfect distraction from all the horrible news at the moment. Thank you for posting them . I noticed today that Moynat posted a Pauline photo on their Instagram stories btw. I don’t suppose there’s any significance, but thought it was interesting they’d included it.





Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4705262


I saw this photo, and the others this morning, too.
A few days ago, I messaged the marketing office about eye candy and our little online group.  I said we need more eye candy during this time.   Curtis is one of the international online managers, as well as a brick and mortar manager.  I’ll have to ask him.
As for the Pauline, I want it!


----------



## bagnut1

Gainoffunction said:


> Hermes halzan in bamboo


If this exists I want one too!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> If this exists I want one too!!!


If bamboo is the color I think it is, it’s a fun, vibrant green!  It’s one of those colors I see that make me smile.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> If bamboo is the color I think it is, it’s a fun, vibrant green!  It’s one of those colors I see that make me smile.


Me too!  Have never seen a Halzan in that color (and there isn't anything in Bamboo on the Halzan thread)  but it would be divine!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I saw this photo, and the others this morning, too.
> A few days ago, I messaged the marketing office about eye candy and our little online group.  I said we need more eye candy during this time.   Curtis is one of the international online managers, as well as a brick and mortar manager.  I’ll have to ask him.
> As for the Pauline, I want it!


Anyone know what color is shown?  Maybe this bag won’t be discontinued?!?  Thanks!  Please take care, kind friends.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Anyone know what color is shown?  Maybe this bag won’t be discontinued?!?  Thanks!  Please take care, kind friends.


If no one knows the color, I’ll ask Curtis tomorrow.  I think the photo has a filter on it- a yellowish haze.  I’ll look through my photos for anything close to that color.  I think the Pauline is being discontinued, but I’ll ask about that again, too.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> If bamboo is the color I think it is, it’s a fun, vibrant green!  It’s one of those colors I see that make me smile.



Here are some photos!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> Your style shows in your choices.  Dressy and classic.  I have to laugh at myself- since our family has been stuck in the house, I’ve been in old sweats and leggings.
> P.S.: I’ve been thinking about the Gabrielle clutch since Curtis sent photos to me.



@Sourisbrune, I'm far from dressy and classic.  I don't think I've worn any article of clothing that has a zipper or buttons in weeks.    My wish list is definitely an only in my dreams list.  I was offered and declined an H Medor.  I haven't even come close to a Constance.  Since I have lived years without them, I know I don't need them, but I can still dream about them.    The same can also be said for Dior Mini Lady Dior and Chanel Mini Square.  It's the Moynat Gabrielle clutch/WOC that I don't think I can do without.


----------



## bagnut1

Gainoffunction said:


> Here are some photos!


Yes!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> @Sourisbrune, I'm far from dressy and classic.  I don't think I've worn any article of clothing that has a zipper or buttons in weeks.    My wish list is definitely an only in my dreams list.  I was offered and declined an H Medor.  I haven't even come close to a Constance.  Since I have lived years without them, I know I don't need them, but I can still dream about them.    The same can also be said for Dior Mini Lady Dior and Chanel Mini Square.  It's the Moynat Gabrielle clutch/WOC that I don't think I can do without.


Hahaha.  Same. 
For many years I dreamed of a Constance, a Lady Dior (I’m of the Princess Di era) and a Kelly (my fav Princess growing up).  I love the thought of a Birkin, but I’d never use it.  I’m not a hand carry gal, even a Hermès. 
I like the Moynat Cabotin, Loulou, Madeleine (in satin calf) and more, but I’d never use them.  I’d just stare at them all day.
You have a wonderful perhaps-one-day-yours, dream bag list!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4705262





bagnut1 said:


> If this exists I want one too!!!





Cool Breeze said:


> Anyone know what color is shown?  Maybe this bag won’t be discontinued?!?  Thanks!  Please take care, kind friends.



Moynat has created their own blue/black-or-gold/white-dress social media controversy.  The Moynat SA’s are debating the color of the Pauline, too.  I think it’s powder, some think it’s touterelle and some kind of filter app.
I have good news!!!!!  Though the Pauline pm is being discontinued, the Pauline tpm is here to stay.  At least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I had to take a parcel to the post office today. So took Pauline with me and tried to get a couple of pics with local landmarks. Not the best photos as was being quick, but you can just about see Canterbury Cathedral at the end of the road in the first one and a quick snap of the Norman Castle in the second. Back to cows tomorrow I should think!
> View attachment 4697496
> View attachment 4697497





wildbluebell said:


> View attachment 4697539
> 
> 
> My humble little moynat collection[emoji4] Was contemplating to add a natural calf cognac rejane 23 next.



May I ask, which size Pauline did you purchase- mm/pm or tpm?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat has created their own blue/black-or-gold/white-dress social media controversy.  The Moynat SA’s are debating the color of the Pauline, too.  I think it’s powder, some think it’s touterelle and some kind of filter app.
> I have good news!!!!!  Though the Pauline pm is being discontinued, the Pauline tpm is here to stay.  At least for the foreseeable future.


Thanks for checking into the color!  Excuse my ignorance but what does “tpm” stand for?  Tiny petite medium?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat has created their own blue/black-or-gold/white-dress social media controversy.  The Moynat SA’s are debating the color of the Pauline, too.  I think it’s powder, some think it’s touterelle and some kind of filter app.
> I have good news!!!!!  Though the Pauline pm is being discontinued, the Pauline tpm is here to stay.  At least for the foreseeable future.


OMG!!!! Really?! That would be amazing!!! 
Honestly, I used my Pauline today to get a couple of little bits and I looooove that bag so much! She puts a massive smile on my face! The only downside for me is a fear of damaging her and never being able to replace her.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> May I ask, which size Pauline did you purchase- mm/pm or tpm?


Mine's the TPM


----------



## bagnut1

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for checking into the color!  Excuse my ignorance but what does “tpm” stand for?  Tiny petite medium?


Très petit modèle.


----------



## Cool Breeze

bagnut1 said:


> Très petit modèle.


Thanks!  So elegant!   Now I really feel as if I just fell off the turnip truck!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks!  So elegant!   Now I really feel as if I just fell off the turnip truck!


Ah don’t honestly! It’s like learning a whole new language with different dialects depending on which section of the forum you’re on sometimes


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for checking into the color!  Excuse my ignorance but what does “tpm” stand for?  Tiny petite medium?


It’s not ignorant to ask at all.  I knew the sizes but just learned what tpm stands for, too.
 Sizes in French tend to range from: tpm, pm, mm, gm.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I thought it was tres petit modele TPM, petit modele PM, moyen modele MM, grande modele GM and tres grande modele TGM


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Mine's the TPM


Yes!  I think the tpm keeps its shape a bit better anyway.
It’s one of the OG bags (as is the Rejane).  Love it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I thought it was tres petit modele TPM, petit modele PM, moyen modele MM, grande modele GM and tres grande modele TGM


I’m sure you’re correct.  I forgot about the tgm.  Huge!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes!  I think the tpm keeps its shape a bit better anyway.
> It’s one of the OG bags (as is the Rejane).  Love it!


I love it! I tried on the slightly larger one when I bought the Josephine last September (not sure which size but about 35cm) and although the extra space and being able to shoulder carry was good it probably looked a bit long for my height. Kind of like when I tried a shoulder Birkin on and my DH said it looked like I should keep a dachshund in it!! I’d still probably consider the bigger one if it were black and available though.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sure you’re correct.  I forgot about the tgm.  Huge!


I think there’s one on Vestiaire at the moment.. something like 50cm across. I’m 5’2”, I could probably sleep in it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I love it! I tried on the slightly larger one when I bought the Josephine last September (not sure which size but about 35cm) and although the extra space and being able to shoulder carry was good it probably looked a bit long for my height. Kind of like when I tried a shoulder Birkin on and my DH said it looked like I should keep a dachshund in it!! I’d still probably consider the bigger one if it were black and available though.





Tonimichelle said:


> I think there’s one on Vestiaire at the moment.. something like 50cm across. I’m 5’2”, I could probably sleep in it!


You, and your husband, are hilarious!!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> You, and your husband, are hilarious!!!!


Thanks!  He gets the bag thing at least. I went into the living room earlier saying I’d had great news on TPF and he said “Don’t tell me, your bag hasn’t been discontinued after all”. Seriously, you’ve made my day


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks!  He gets the bag thing at least. I went into the living room earlier saying I’d had great news on TPF and he said “Don’t tell me, your bag hasn’t been discontinued after all”. Seriously, you’ve made my day



I was happy when Curtis texted me there is no plan to get rid of the tpm, though the pm/mm has been discontinued.  Whenever shops open again, I’ll ask him to text photos of Pauline bags, although we don’t get many in the states.
There is something about that style. 
As for the shoulder Birkin ... a dachshund carrier.  So fitting. 
Your Pauline bag is !


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Mine's the TPM


Great - I thought yours was the PM and scratching my head as to what the TPM looked like!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah don’t honestly! It’s like learning a whole new language with different dialects depending on which section of the forum you’re on sometimes


Thank you so much!  I truly appreciate everyone’s kindness, help and support on this thread.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s not ignorant to ask at all.  I knew the sizes but just learned what tpm stands for, too.
> Sizes in French tend to range from: tpm, pm, mm, gm.


Thank you!  You and the other ladies always provide such great information.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> What are your top five Wishlist Bags, in no particular order and regardless of brand?
> I have a five year (or fewer) plan- I want at least one Moynat Gaby bb, a Moynat Pauline (while available), a Moynat Josephine, a Hermès Kelly Danse and a Hermès Mini Lindy.
> Mind you, there are more on my list, but these are the top five.
> Well, I have to give an honorable shout out to the new crossbody Limousine.  It’d be a wonderful replacement for my Gucci camera bag.


After marinating on your question for a bit, my wishlist:
1)Moynat Gaby PM
2)Moynat Josephine PM
3)Moynat Danse PM
4)Hermes Kelly 28
5)Moynat Limousine/Vanity/Madeline I put these together because they’re pretty impractical for me and I’d never get one, unless I was gifted one or the dogs dig up a stash of cash in the backyard, but I LOVE the way they look. 

I’ve decided my next bag will be a Gaby PM and had asked to be notified for any color, other than yellow. Black with GHW might sway me, but I’m trying not to buy yet another black bag.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> After marinating on your question for a bit, my wishlist:
> 1)Moynat Gaby PM
> 2)Moynat Josephine PM
> 3)Moynat Danse PM
> 4)Hermes Kelly 28
> 5)Moynat Limousine/Vanity/Madeline I put these together because they’re pretty impractical for me and I’d never get one, unless I was gifted one or the dogs dig up a stash of cash in the backyard, but I LOVE the way they look.
> 
> I’ve decided my next bag will be a Gaby PM and had asked to be notified for any color, other than yellow. Black with GHW might sway me, but I’m trying not to buy yet another black bag.


Gaby PM is next on my list as well.  The Paris store informed me that they were just receiving the Taupe (they are only making one gold hardware worldwide but you can probably order if you want those specs) before the shut down.  It does come in black as well - those are the only two colours available this season aside from the blue and Toutourelle from last season.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gaby PM is next on my list as well.  The Paris store informed me that they were just receiving the Taupe (they are only making one gold hardware worldwide but you can probably order if you want those specs) before the shut down.  It does come in black as well - those are the only two colours available this season aside from the blue and Toutourelle from last season.


My store had the blue, but I was torn. I wish it was a little more vibrant, like the cobalt nubuck Danse, but it was also a good neutral. I don’t really have much color among my bags so it would be a pretty departure,  but I’m so comfortable with my neutrals.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> My store had the blue, but I was torn. I wish it was a little more vibrant, like the cobalt nubuck Danse, but it was also a good neutral. I don’t really have much color among my bags so it would be a pretty departure,  but I’m so comfortable with my neutrals.


Although I think Moynat does colour so beautifully just like Hermes, the blue didn't tug at my heart string.  Plus this is less of a fun bag for me so need a neutral colour for sure.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> After marinating on your question for a bit, my wishlist:
> 1)Moynat Gaby PM
> 2)Moynat Josephine PM
> 3)Moynat Danse PM
> 4)Hermes Kelly 28
> 5)Moynat Limousine/Vanity/Madeline I put these together because they’re pretty impractical for me and I’d never get one, unless I was gifted one or the dogs dig up a stash of cash in the backyard, but I LOVE the way they look.
> 
> I’ve decided my next bag will be a Gaby PM and had asked to be notified for any color, other than yellow. Black with GHW might sway me, but I’m trying not to buy yet another black bag.


Curtis would be so proud of that list. 
Who knows, if you own enough Moynat bags (and accessories), Moynat might make you a brand ambassador. 
Most of your choices are on my list of 10 top bags to own.  Two great minds, I guess.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gaby PM is next on my list as well.  The Paris store informed me that they were just receiving the Taupe (they are only making one gold hardware worldwide but you can probably order if you want those specs) before the shut down.  It does come in black as well - those are the only two colours available this season aside from the blue and Toutourelle from last season.


I wonder how the shutdown is going to affect the seasonal colors’ production rate (number of bags) and dates.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis would be so proud of that list.
> Who knows, if you own enough Moynat bags (and accessories), Moynat might make you a brand ambassador.
> Most of your choices are on my list of 10 top bags to own.  Two great minds, I guess.


 Girl you make me blush, oh to be an ambassador! But to have your stamp of approval, Ms. M, absolutely delights me Goodness, I just realized my mistake, I should have specified the mini limousine trunk as #5. Curtis’ limousine trunk caught my eye the first time I met him at the opening of the SCP boutique and he was so kind to show me his because I was so googly eyed over it. He was wearing it again a few months ago when he was here with Yuliya and I serendipitously ran into them and like a moth to a flame, I couldn’t stop looking at it. Then my eyes homed in on the vanities. I covet those two styles so much, but sadly, just a pipe dream.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Girl you make me blush, oh to be an ambassador! But to have your stamp of approval, Ms. M, absolutely delights me Goodness, I just realized my mistake, I should have specified the mini limousine trunk as #5. Curtis’ limousine trunk caught my eye the first time I met him at the opening of the SCP boutique and he was so kind to show me his because I was so googly eyed over it. He was wearing it again a few months ago when he was here with Yuliya and I serendipitously ran into them and like a moth to a flame, I couldn’t stop looking at it. Then my eyes homed in on the vanities. I covet those two styles so much, but sadly, just a pipe dream.



You are so sweet!
I prefer the mini Limo over the pm, too.  Mind you, both are great bags, but the strap is the deal maker, and the size is adorable.  I have an old Gucci Soho that is really starting to show its wear, and the mini limo could easily replace it, but I have to set financial priorities.  Gaby bb first.
Curtis is a gem.  He loves the brand.  He was a manager for another luxury brand years ago, and when he was introduced to Moynat, there was no going back.  I think that’s what makes him so good.  He believes in the product and he’s a people person.  That’s a great combination to have in the luxury world.  I’ve heard too many stories about rude SA’s at other luxury brands, but I have yet to hear about one arrogant Moynat employee.
I love your stories about Curtis and Yuliya.  You gave me my first morning smile.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> You are so sweet!
> I prefer the mini Limo over the pm, too.  Mind you, both are great bags, but the strap is the deal maker, and the size is adorable.  I have an old Gucci Soho that is really starting to show its wear, and the mini limo could easily replace it, but I have to set financial priorities.  Gaby bb first.
> Curtis is a gem.  He loves the brand.  He was a manager for another luxury brand years ago, and when he was introduced to Moynat, there was no going back.  I think that’s what makes him so good.  He believes in the product and he’s a people person.  That’s a great combination to have in the luxury world.  I’ve heard too many stories about rude SA’s at other luxury brands, but I have yet to hear about one arrogant Moynat employee.
> I love your stories about Curtis and Yuliya.  You gave me my first morning smile.


Running into them again was definitely a treat! My friend had exchanged something from LV so she was carrying that big old shopping bag. I felt like I had been caught cheating on them and pretty much said the same after hugs were exchanged. They’re such an asset to Moynat, their knowledge and enthusiasm really enhanced my shopping experience. I mentioned you the first time I met him and he sung your praises , said how much you love the Quattro, so of course I checked that out too. Mini limo would definitely fit your bill, but I totally understand financial priorities, which is why I have to keep Gaby pm at the forefront. If I could get what i daily carry even more streamlined, maybe a mini limo could move from being a pipe dream to number 2


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Girl you make me blush, oh to be an ambassador! But to have your stamp of approval, Ms. M, absolutely delights me Goodness, I just realized my mistake, I should have specified the mini limousine trunk as #5. Curtis’ limousine trunk caught my eye the first time I met him at the opening of the SCP boutique and he was so kind to show me his because I was so googly eyed over it. He was wearing it again a few months ago when he was here with Yuliya and I serendipitously ran into them and like a moth to a flame, I couldn’t stop looking at it. Then my eyes homed in on the vanities. I covet those two styles so much, but sadly, just a pipe dream.



Oops, wrong Limo.  I thought you meant the soft sided Limo.  He has the Limo 20.  It is nice!
	

		
			
		

		
	



... Cheating on Moynat?  Hahahahaha!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis just sent me some bag photos from Moynat’s last press day, before they temporarily closed shop.  I will split them up over a couple of days, because there are several.  The Rejane is gorgeous imo.


This blue vanity case is a bag charm.


Oh yeah!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Oops, wrong Limo.  I thought you meant the soft sided Limo.  He has the Limo 20.  It is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706686
> 
> ... Cheating on Moynat?  Hahahahaha!


Swoon!!!! Saving this to my pix! Thank you!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis just sent me some bag photos from Moynat’s last press day, before they temporarily closed shop.  I will split them up over a couple of days, because there are several.  The Rejane is gorgeous imo.
> View attachment 4706688
> 
> This blue vanity case is a bag charm.
> View attachment 4706689
> 
> Oh yeah!
> View attachment 4706690
> View attachment 4706691


OMG love that Gabrielle/Cabotin mashup!  (Not sure what will fit but I have definitively determined that I only need wipes and my phone, so who cares?)


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> OMG love that Gabrielle/Cabotin mashup!  (Not sure what will fit but I have definitively determined that I only need wipes and my phone, so who cares?)


  What we would do (or not carry) for a bag we .


----------



## m_ichele

@Sourisbrune I’m having a recollection of mini limo in moynat monogram...is there such a thing or is that just me wishfully thinking??


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune I’m having a recollection of mini limo in moynat monogram...is there such a thing or is that just me wishfully thinking??


I know the larger sizes come in monogram.  I’ll let you know (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis just sent me some bag photos from Moynat’s last press day, before they temporarily closed shop.  I will split them up over a couple of days, because there are several.  The Rejane is gorgeous imo.
> View attachment 4706688
> 
> This blue vanity case is a bag charm.
> View attachment 4706689
> 
> Oh yeah!
> View attachment 4706690
> View attachment 4706691



Agree that the ombre lizard rejane is gorgeous!   For the future, although I shouldn't even be thinking about it,  would love to have one of the new mini-vanity bags with the curved bottom, either like the one in this post or perhaps like the one Moynat had on IG today.   Totally impractical but a piece of art.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I know the larger sizes come in monogram.  I’ll let you know (hopefully) tomorrow.


Good to know! I probably saw the large size and wished for the mini. Do you by any chance know the price for the mini?


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune I’m having a recollection of mini limo in moynat monogram...is there such a thing or is that just me wishfully thinking??


I feel like I may have seen one on the counter in Paris, but I can’t remember if it was the mini limo shape or more square like the mini vanity. I do remember it being monogram and thinking it was cute though!


----------



## m_ichele

Tonimichelle said:


> I feel like I may have seen one on the counter in Paris, but I can’t remember if it was the mini limo shape or more square like the mini vanity. I do remember it being monogram and thinking it was cute though!


Wow a mono mini vanity  I would love something in their monogram, should have put that on my wishlist! A Quattro, crossed my mind but I don’t need another tote, unless they make a pm/tpm size, because how cute would that be?


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> Wow a mono mini vanity  I would love something in their monogram, should have put that on my wishlist! A Quattro, crossed my mind but I don’t need another tote, unless they make a pm/tpm size, because how cute would that be?


I think, but I’m not sure! That I saw the the top one in this photo in a monogram. I just remember thinking how cute it was but walking away quickly because I know it would never have a functional use for me. With unlimited funds I would definitely buy one just to look at though!


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> Good to know! I probably saw the large size and wished for the mini. Do you by any chance know the price for the mini?


Found this on their Twitter!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> What we would do (or not carry) for a bag we .


It’s a cute bag.  Any pricing info?  Btw, thanks for sharing these photos.  You’re wonderful to be our source for news.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Good to know! I probably saw the large size and wished for the mini. Do you by any chance know the price for the mini?


I’ll ask that, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a cute bag.  Any pricing info?  Btw, thanks for sharing these photos.  You’re wonderful to be our source for news.


I’ll ask about that, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Wow a mono mini vanity  I would love something in their monogram, should have put that on my wishlist! A Quattro, crossed my mind but I don’t need another tote, unless they make a pm/tpm size, because how cute would that be?



The Quattro comes in tpm.  It's vertical, 13.5” tall, 9.5” wide and 4” deep.  It’s shoulder straps are the same drop as the mm.  The price is $2360.  I  this one.  It’s tempting, but I keep thinking about my future Gaby bb.  Decisions, decisions. 
Tpm——>
	

		
			
		

		
	



I asked Curtis a few months ago if the bag would sag on the bottom like the Hermès double sens, especially because it’s reversible.  He said because of the reinforced stitching on the bottom, the sagging is minimal to non existent.  I think a  (Hermès’) small Fourbi (perfect fit) would help distribute weight and help with the sagging, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune I’m having a recollection of mini limo in moynat monogram...is there such a thing or is that just me wishfully thinking??


Don’t get excited yet- the photos below are not the Limo 20.  I still have to ask Curtis if the Limo 20 comes in monogram, but here’s a larger Limo (the case) in black and silver monogram.  The Limo 20 beats the LV Petite Malle, hands down.  The craftsmanship and details of the Limo are brilliant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Sourisbrune 
I was only lurking around until I saw this new beauty. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sunshine mama said:


> @Sourisbrune
> I was only lurking around until I saw this new beauty. Thank you for sharing!


I’ll try to find out details later today, so please stay tuned.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll try to find out details later today, so please stay tuned.


Thank you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The Quattro comes in tpm.  It's vertical, 13.5” tall, 9.5” wide and 4” deep.  It’s shoulder straps are the same drop as the mm.  The price is $2360.  I  this one.  It’s tempting, but I keep thinking about my future Gaby bb.  Decisions, decisions.
> Tpm——>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707324
> 
> I asked Curtis a few months ago if the bag would sag on the bottom like the Hermès double sens, especially because it’s reversible.  He said because of the reinforced stitching on the bottom, the sagging is minimal to non existent.  I think a  (Hermès’) small Fourbi (perfect fit) would help distribute weight and help with the sagging, too.
> View attachment 4707323


I placed an order with the Paris store for this exact bag cause it was such a happy combination for me.  I shall reveal when I receive it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> OMG love that Gabrielle/Cabotin mashup!  (Not sure what will fit but I have definitively determined that I only need wipes and my phone, so who cares?)





Sunshine mama said:


> @Sourisbrune
> I was only lurking around until I saw this new beauty. Thank you for sharing!





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!



Curtis thinks this was a special order because Paris didn’t name it, give dimensions or price at this time.  If he hears anything about it, he’ll let us know.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Good to know! I probably saw the large size and wished for the mini. Do you by any chance know the price for the mini?





Tonimichelle said:


> I think, but I’m not sure! That I saw the the top one in this photo in a monogram. I just remember thinking how cute it was but walking away quickly because I know it would never have a functional use for me. With unlimited funds I would definitely buy one just to look at though!
> View attachment 4707219



Yes the Limo 20 comes in different leather colors and monogram.  NYC was slated to receive a black/silver and blue/gold Limo 20.
It’s price is about $7K-8K.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes the Limo 20 comes in different leather colors and monogram.  NYC was slated to receive a black/silver and blue/gold Limo 20.
> It’s price is about $7K-8K.


Ouch!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis sends us his regards this Easter, Passover, Ramadan season.  This is from Moynat, to us!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4707518
> 
> Curtis sends us his regards this Easter, Passover, Ramadan season.  This is from Moynat, to us!


Aww that’s gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Ouch!


I didn’t want to add this emoji-, but I felt it when he texted me the price.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I placed an order with the Paris store for this exact bag cause it was such a happy combination for me.  I shall reveal when I receive it!


This bag combo makes me smile, too.  It would be my only summery bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Wow a mono mini vanity  I would love something in their monogram, should have put that on my wishlist! A Quattro, crossed my mind but I don’t need another tote, unless they make a pm/tpm size, because how cute would that be?


Available tpm totes-
Peacock/Woodrose and Ocean/Woodrose.


----------



## m_ichele

ok @Sourisbrune and @Tonimichelle, you guys just sent me on a roller coaster ride of emotions  Your pix of the mini vanity and limousines had me lightheaded and super happy! The large mono limo is so beautiful and then seeing the 20 made me put it up there with Gaby PM on my wishlist. BUT then you hit me with that price and my stomach literally plummeted with my jaw. Goodness!! 7k??!! Back to the bottom of the list you go  

Ah, Curtis did show me the tpm Quattro. And it was a gorgeous black and grey mono too but it’s still too big, a mini tpm would be more my speed now. Goyard has a little hand held bag that’s maybe 8x8 inches that I believe has a soft strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. If moynat came out with something like that, I would very likely purchase. 

Thank you ladies for the lovely diversions, you made me forget our present reality for a little bit


----------



## Bagaholic222

Just saw this on Ramesh's IG account... Anybody know what this is???


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4707553
> 
> Just saw this on Ramesh's IG account... Anybody know what this is???


I think this is it!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> I think this is it!



Thanks - mystery solved!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> ok @Sourisbrune and @Tonimichelle, you guys just sent me on a roller coaster ride of emotions  Your pix of the mini vanity and limousines had me lightheaded and super happy! The large mono limo is so beautiful and then seeing the 20 made me put it up there with Gaby PM on my wishlist. BUT then you hit me with that price and my stomach literally plummeted with my jaw. Goodness!! 7k??!! Back to the bottom of the list you go
> 
> Ah, Curtis did show me the tpm Quattro. And it was a gorgeous black and grey mono too but it’s still too big, a mini tpm would be more my speed now. Goyard has a little hand held bag that’s maybe 8x8 inches that I believe has a soft strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. If moynat came out with something like that, I would very likely purchase.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the lovely diversions, you made me forget our present reality for a little bit



Back to reality for at least two of us.  

I have to laugh when Curtis and I text back and forth.  He’ll mention a price or something in passing and I begin to perspire.  I sometimes forget some of Moynat’s clientele wouldn’t be affected by price.  The Limo 20 is at the same price point as the Hermès Kelly Danse and the Mini Lindy.  They just require a lot of saving and a lot of patience.
I’m there with you, girl.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I think this is it!





Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4707553
> 
> Just saw this on Ramesh's IG account... Anybody know what this is???


Yes.
NYC had these earlier this year.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Back to reality for at least two of us.
> 
> I have to laugh when Curtis and I text back and forth.  He’ll mention a price or something in passing and I begin to perspire.  I sometimes forget some of Moynat’s clientele wouldn’t be affected by price.  The Limo 20 is at the same price point as the Hermès Kelly Danse and the Mini Lindy.  They just require a lot of saving and a lot of patience.
> I’m there with you, girl.


Backatcha, girl. Comparing to mini lindy puts it in perspective and between the two, I would be more willing to be patient for the limo 20. You had me laughing when I read your comment about perspiring because I‘ve had plenty of those moments too!


----------



## kipp

@Sourisbrune, would you be kind enough to ask Curtis what the price is of the mini Vanity case that's black and white with the curved bottom that you posted?  Thank you so much!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Ouch!


Yeah, I think those are in box leather, which is always spendy, and the trunks are TDF traditional trunk-making craftsmanship - hand nailed, sewn, rigide construction, etc.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> @Sourisbrune, would you be kind enough to ask Curtis what the price is of the mini Vanity case that's black and white with the curved bottom that you posted?  Thank you so much!


I texted him.  I’ll let you know when I hear something.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I tested him.  I’ll let you know when I hear something.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Thank you so very much!


He said he’s unsure, but will find out what he can, when he can.  It might be a special order.  He’ll get back to me about it when someone tells him details.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Backatcha, girl. Comparing to mini lindy puts it in perspective and between the two, I would be more willing to be patient for the limo 20. You had me laughing when I read your comment about perspiring because I‘ve had plenty of those moments too!


Yeah, I try to come off as cool and collected, but inside I’m usually screaming.  I almost fainted years ago, when I signed for my Chanel Jumbo and my Hermès Jypsiere.  The SA’s never knew.  
The craftsmanship is what sells me on the price.  Moynat is hand made, hand painted trim, hand hammered, ... and the customer service.  The bags and accessories are well worth their prices.  But stil, ...!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yeah, I try to come off as cool and collected, but inside I’m usually screaming.  I almost fainted years ago, when I signed for my Chanel Jumbo and my Hermès Jypsiere.  The SA’s never knew.
> The craftsmanship is what sells me on the price.  Moynat is hand made, hand painted trim, hand hammered, ... and the customer service.  The bags and accessories are well worth their prices.  But stil, ...!


You’re my shopping soul sister!
I’m excited and thrilled as I wait for them to wrap it up but once they pass me the slip to sign, I can barely keep hold of the pen  

Moynat craftsmanship really is amazing and I’m missing my visits to the boutique with this lockdown.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> ok @Sourisbrune and @Tonimichelle, you guys just sent me on a roller coaster ride of emotions  Your pix of the mini vanity and limousines had me lightheaded and super happy! The large mono limo is so beautiful and then seeing the 20 made me put it up there with Gaby PM on my wishlist. BUT then you hit me with that price and my stomach literally plummeted with my jaw. Goodness!! 7k??!! Back to the bottom of the list you go
> 
> Ah, Curtis did show me the tpm Quattro. And it was a gorgeous black and grey mono too but it’s still too big, a mini tpm would be more my speed now. Goyard has a little hand held bag that’s maybe 8x8 inches that I believe has a soft strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. If moynat came out with something like that, I would very likely purchase.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the lovely diversions, you made me forget our present reality for a little bit


I just wanted to show you ...
A nice Moynat monogram tote that’s small is the petite Oh! Tote.  It’s new to the brand.  It’s 11” wide, 9” tall and 5” deep.  The shoulder straps are quite generous and the bottom is rigid.  It’s $1070 and fits a small Hermès Fourbi or a Samorga liner.  The Fourbi is the exact same color as the interior.
I put in for a special order several weeks ago for the black and silver.  Right now the pm only comes in the bronze and black (which I have in the mm).   The mm is perfect for a tote everything bag, but I think the pm will be cute as an everyday tote bag.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I just wanted to show you ...
> A nice Moynat monogram tote that’s small is the petite Oh! Tote.  It’s new to the brand.  It’s 11” wide, 9” tall and 5” deep.  The shoulder straps are quite generous and the bottom is rigid.  It’s $1070 and fits a small Hermès Fourbi or a Samorga liner.  The Fourbi is the exact same color as the interior.
> I put in for a special order several weeks ago for the black and silver.  Right now the pm only comes in the bronze and black (which I have in the mm).   The mm is perfect for a tote everything bag, but I think the pm will be cute as an everyday tote bag.
> View attachment 4707796


That is cute! But I prefer a north south shape like the Quattro tpm. I love the color way of the middle size!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> That is cute! But I prefer a north south shape like the Quattro tpm. I love the color way of the middle size!


I warned all of you, I have lots and lots of photos- [cue evil laugh] Bwa-Hahahahaha!
This is the mm North/South (w/ shoulder straps hidden).  It was too tall for my liking, but a tpm might be in Moynat’s future.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I warned all of you, I have lots and lots of photos- [cue evil laugh] Bwa-Hahahahaha!
> This is the mm North/South (w/ shoulder straps hidden).  It was too tall for my liking, but a tpm might be in Moynat’s future.
> View attachment 4707830
> View attachment 4707829


Yes that’s the one!  If they make the tpm half that size, I would very likely buy one. It would be a great every day bag. Thank you and Curtis for being our Moynat library


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bags from the last press day.  They wouldn’t fit my lifestyle, but I could see them on display as works of art.


----------



## Sourisbrune

(No words needed)


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Bags from the last press day.  They wouldn’t fit my lifestyle, but I could see them on display as works of art.
> View attachment 4710326
> View attachment 4710327
> View attachment 4710328
> View attachment 4710329
> View attachment 4710330


Oh I love that round one - it's like a mini version of the macaron trunk that was on display in the NYC boutique.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> (No words needed)
> View attachment 4710335
> View attachment 4710336
> View attachment 4710337
> View attachment 4710338
> View attachment 4710339
> View attachment 4710340
> View attachment 4710341
> View attachment 4710342
> View attachment 4710343
> View attachment 4710344


LOVE those oranges.....


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> Bags from the last press day.  They wouldn’t fit my lifestyle, but I could see them on display as works of art.
> View attachment 4710326
> View attachment 4710327
> View attachment 4710328
> View attachment 4710329
> View attachment 4710330



I'm digging on that last one. Looks like it might fit a real phone!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> I'm digging on that last one. Looks like it might fit a real phone!


Which one?  The Croc Madeleine or the satin calf Paradis Low (my dream bag).  I think both would.  The Paradis for sure.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> LOVE those oranges.....


Once again, Moynat bags that scream “Happy Spring and. Summer!”


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Once again, Moynat bags that scream “Happy Spring and. Summer!”


Absolutely!  And thanks for sharing, you always have the best intel!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Which one?  The Croc Madeleine or the satin calf Paradis Low (my dream bag).  I think both would.  The Paradis for sure.


Both are divine - they both make my heart skip!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> Which one?  The Croc Madeleine or the satin calf Paradis Low (my dream bag).  I think both would.  The Paradis for sure.


The croc Madeleine. It looks a bit bigger than the clutch version of the Madeleine. I have the strap which holds a phone. I just need the strap to hold a bigger one 

I tried the paradis. It wasn't for me. Unfortunately.... Let sigh.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> Bags from the last press day.  They wouldn’t fit my lifestyle, but I could see them on display as works of art.
> View attachment 4710326
> View attachment 4710327
> View attachment 4710328
> View attachment 4710329
> View attachment 4710330



I texted Moon about it. She said she remembers it being called the Madeleine Bourbon. It was supposed to launch in July but not sure now with social distancing.


----------



## swallowtails

After getting a Limousine only last year I'm beginning to think of a second Moynat. My pick right now is a Rejane 30, as I usually end up using bags around that size most often, but I'm still unsure as it lacks an outer pocket to comfortably slip my phone in, which I'm quite used to doing especially with flap bags to minimise needing to fiddle with the clasps every time. I would love to hear about experiences using the Rejane - does it suit you to a T? How has it held up?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Is it just me, or do you see a couple of bags that have yet to hit the US?
I don’t recognize the yellow and the blue bag styles.
I’m sorry, I have to write this- the yellow bag is a nice style, but the hardware and style remind me of a Coach bag.  it looks like a leather version of my Goyard Belvedere (  the style), with an easier Coach-ish clasp.
If it’s small, can be worn crossbody, reasonably priced for a luxury bag and looks better in person, that bag could make it onto my wishlist.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Is it just me, or do you see a couple of bags that have yet to hit the US?
> I don’t recognize the yellow and the blue bag styles.
> I’m sorry, I have to write this- the yellow bag is a nice style, but the hardware and style remind me of a Coach bag.  it looks like a leather version of my Goyard Belvedere (  the style), with an easier Coach-ish clasp.
> If it’s small, can be worn crossbody, reasonably priced for a luxury bag and looks better in person, that bag could make it onto my wishlist.
> View attachment 4711573


I second that Coach comment - that was my first impression as well.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Look who showed up today to spend some quality isolation time with me!  

First impression - beautiful craftsmanship as always but it's not quite so easy to turn the bag inside out.  I am comparing this to the Double Sens in Sikkam which is a much softer and thinner leather.  But I'm ok with that as I don't plan to turn the sides frequently and the bag should maintain its structure longer!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Is it just me, or do you see a couple of bags that have yet to hit the US?
> I don’t recognize the yellow and the blue bag styles.
> I’m sorry, I have to write this- the yellow bag is a nice style, but the hardware and style remind me of a Coach bag.  it looks like a leather version of my Goyard Belvedere (  the style), with an easier Coach-ish clasp.
> If it’s small, can be worn crossbody, reasonably priced for a luxury bag and looks better in person, that bag could make it onto my wishlist.
> View attachment 4711573


I was wondering the same in regards to new Moynat styles, but only Rejane was singled out by the edited hashtag so maybe the other bags are from other designers?


----------



## bagnut1

swallowtails said:


> After getting a Limousine only last year I'm beginning to think of a second Moynat. My pick right now is a Rejane 30, as I usually end up using bags around that size most often, but I'm still unsure as it lacks an outer pocket to comfortably slip my phone in, which I'm quite used to doing especially with flap bags to minimise needing to fiddle with the clasps every time. I would love to hear about experiences using the Rejane - does it suit you to a T? How has it held up?


I like the Rejane and larger bags in general, but to me the 30 with its larger flap is a bit fiddly to get into.  I prefer the PM size.

Moynat bags are amazing quality so no worries about its longevity.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Is it just me, or do you see a couple of bags that have yet to hit the US?
> I don’t recognize the yellow and the blue bag styles.
> I’m sorry, I have to write this- the yellow bag is a nice style, but the hardware and style remind me of a Coach bag.  it looks like a leather version of my Goyard Belvedere (  the style), with an easier Coach-ish clasp.
> If it’s small, can be worn crossbody, reasonably priced for a luxury bag and looks better in person, that bag could make it onto my wishlist.
> View attachment 4711573


Only the Rejane is a Moynat bag, the others are not.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Look who showed up today to spend some quality isolation time with me!
> 
> First impression - beautiful craftsmanship as always but it's not quite so easy to turn the bag inside out.  I am comparing this to the Double Sens in Sikkam which is a much softer and thinner leather.  But I'm ok with that as I don't plan to turn the sides frequently and the bag should maintain its structure longer!
> 
> View attachment 4711724


----------



## swallowtails

bagnut1 said:


> I like the Rejane and larger bags in general, but to me the 30 with its larger flap is a bit fiddly to get into.  I prefer the PM size.
> 
> Moynat bags are amazing quality so no worries about its longevity.



Thank you for your review! I'm also a fan of larger bags. I'll have to wait till the shops reopen again to go in-store and check them out for myself, which I'm excited to do. The last time I was there I admired the Rejane on display but didn't feel the need to see it up close; now I keep thinking about it.  Do you reckon there's much of a size difference between the 30 and MM in terms of what the bag can hold? The 30 looks a lot larger from the photos.


----------



## swallowtails

Bagaholic222 said:


> Look who showed up today to spend some quality isolation time with me!
> 
> First impression - beautiful craftsmanship as always but it's not quite so easy to turn the bag inside out.  I am comparing this to the Double Sens in Sikkam which is a much softer and thinner leather.  But I'm ok with that as I don't plan to turn the sides frequently and the bag should maintain its structure longer!
> 
> View attachment 4711724



The orange is so vibrant! Congrats on a beautiful bag.


----------



## bagnut1

swallowtails said:


> Thank you for your review! I'm also a fan of larger bags. I'll have to wait till the shops reopen again to go in-store and check them out for myself, which I'm excited to do. The last time I was there I admired the Rejane on display but didn't feel the need to see it up close; now I keep thinking about it.  Do you reckon there's much of a size difference between the 30 and MM in terms of what the bag can hold? The 30 looks a lot larger from the photos.


The MM is 30cm and the PM is 26. I can still fit my organizer in the 26 although it can’t be totally full. I think you should try on when the boutiques reopen to see which size is right for you initially.


----------



## swallowtails

bagnut1 said:


> The MM is 30cm and the PM is 26. I can still fit my organizer in the 26 although it can’t be totally full. I think you should try on when the boutiques reopen to see which size is right for you initially.



Thanks for the clarification, yes I hope to drop by when I can.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Sourisbrune said:


> Are you talking about the flap bag?  I looked it up.  I like the Chanel-like chevron quilting, and the clasp gives the bag a dressy, very pretty adornment.  It’s classic.  I like the classics.  What do you think?  Is this the next bag?



I think so, I think it could be the next bag. What drew me to the cabochon was that it was like the chanel flap but it felt...different?

I love the Chanel Classic Flap, it's gorgeous, but I just think the bvlgari cabochon is stunning! They also have 3 sizes, I still can't decide whether it's best to get the large or medium size one.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Just asking, other than the Chanel Classic Flap, Louis Vuitton Twist, what other flap bags are worth checking out?


----------



## Sourisbrune

LadyRabbit said:


> I think so, I think it could be the next bag. What drew me to the cabochon was that it was like the chanel flap but it felt...different?
> 
> I love the Chanel Classic Flap, it's gorgeous, but I just think the bvlgari cabochon is stunning! They also have 3 sizes, I still can't decide whether it's best to get the large or medium size one.


Do you carry a lot?  I had a single flap Jumbo and I thought it was the best bag ever, until I got my Reissue one size down.  The Jumbo seemed huge.  
If you’re a bigger bag person, you have a choice to make.  If you find that you don’t need the space and you’re ‘eh’ about big bags, you probably know which one you want in the end.  Have you tried on either size?


----------



## Sourisbrune

LadyRabbit said:


> Just asking, other than the Chanel Classic Flap, Louis Vuitton Twist, what other flap bags are worth checking out?


I had a YSL small (not mini) Loulou flap.  I loved the bag, but couldn’t find anyone to lengthen the chain a few inches, so I could wear it crossbody.  The quality was excellent and the price was very good.
If anyone knows a good handbag repair company that works on YSL bags/ replaces their chains, please give me a heads-up.  Thank you!


----------



## wildbluebell

Sourisbrune said:


> I have questions about the Loulou.  How do you like it?  Is it tiny?  Does it look good crossbody?  I love the look and the satin leather finish Is beautiful.  It’s on my possibly-obtainable-if-my-daughter-chooses-a-less-expensive-college tier of my wishlist.



yeah i love the bag especially when it is such an understatement piece. I took it along with me when i travelled to europe last nov. im trying to find some pictures for your reference. Such a shame i didnt have many nice pictures with the bag as i was too busy with my shopping list :x


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> yeah i love the bag especially when it is such an understatement piece. I took it along with me when i travelled to europe last nov. im trying to find some pictures for your reference. Such a shame i didnt have many nice pictures with the bag as i was too busy with my shopping list :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713905
> View attachment 4713906


I reeeeeeeallllllly like the Loulou.  It screams luxury quality, yet leaves people guessing the brand.  It looks larger than I thought, or you’re very petite.  It looks great on you.
Thank you for sharing your photos.  It’s nice to see a bag in the wild.


----------



## swallowtails

Hi everyone, a pretty awkward question but does anyone know if Moynat has a return policy, or has experiences with it?

To cut a long story short, I contacted my SA today on the MM Rejane and surprisingly she said despite the boutique being closed, they are still able to take orders and ship to my home. Which is lovely because it would be fun to play around with a new bag while working from home. The colour I'm looking for is in-store, but there's just the one, and she mentioned that the MM Rejane is no longer being produced, so this would probably be the last one in that colour they will receive (!!). Since they are taking orders, I'm naturally worried it would be sold before I've had the chance to see it in person.

Right now I can't decide if I should bite the bullet. I like the Rejane and am curious to try it out, but I'm not wholly convinced it's right for my lifestyle. And if it turns out not to be, it's too costly a risk for me to take (and additionally I wouldn't like one negative experience to spoil the very glowing impressions I have of Moynat). I have not asked her about their return policy as, well, I'm a bit shy about returning things, so I hope to know more here first before I ask.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Sourisbrune said:


> I had a YSL small (not mini) Loulou flap.  I loved the bag, but couldn’t find anyone to lengthen the chain a few inches, so I could wear it crossbody.  The quality was excellent and the price was very good.
> If anyone knows a good handbag repair company that works on YSL bags/ replaces their chains, please give me a heads-up.  Thank you!


Ok I checked it out, yes it's a good option for a flap bag from YSL. I could use it for a more rock and roll vibe if I got it in black . Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## bagnut1

swallowtails said:


> Hi everyone, a pretty awkward question but does anyone know if Moynat has a return policy, or has experiences with it?
> 
> To cut a long story short, I contacted my SA today on the MM Rejane and surprisingly she said despite the boutique being closed, they are still able to take orders and ship to my home. Which is lovely because it would be fun to play around with a new bag while working from home. The colour I'm looking for is in-store, but there's just the one, and she mentioned that the MM Rejane is no longer being produced, so this would probably be the last one in that colour they will receive (!!). Since they are taking orders, I'm naturally worried it would be sold before I've had the chance to see it in person.
> 
> Right now I can't decide if I should bite the bullet. I like the Rejane and am curious to try it out, but I'm not wholly convinced it's right for my lifestyle. And if it turns out not to be, it's too costly a risk for me to take (and additionally I wouldn't like one negative experience to spoil the very glowing impressions I have of Moynat). I have not asked her about their return policy as, well, I'm a bit shy about returning things, so I hope to know more here first before I ask.


I believe their policy in the US is still that unused items can be returned within 10 days for store credit or exchange only.  But you should definitely ask.  Given the situation they may have made changes.


----------



## Bagaholic222

swallowtails said:


> Hi everyone, a pretty awkward question but does anyone know if Moynat has a return policy, or has experiences with it?
> 
> To cut a long story short, I contacted my SA today on the MM Rejane and surprisingly she said despite the boutique being closed, they are still able to take orders and ship to my home. Which is lovely because it would be fun to play around with a new bag while working from home. The colour I'm looking for is in-store, but there's just the one, and she mentioned that the MM Rejane is no longer being produced, so this would probably be the last one in that colour they will receive (!!). Since they are taking orders, I'm naturally worried it would be sold before I've had the chance to see it in person.
> 
> Right now I can't decide if I should bite the bullet. I like the Rejane and am curious to try it out, but I'm not wholly convinced it's right for my lifestyle. And if it turns out not to be, it's too costly a risk for me to take (and additionally I wouldn't like one negative experience to spoil the very glowing impressions I have of Moynat). I have not asked her about their return policy as, well, I'm a bit shy about returning things, so I hope to know more here first before I ask.


I do not have any information on the return policy although I know other members have reported being able to return/exchange an item due to defects after contacting their SA.  Almost all retailers have revised their return period during the shut down and I see no reason why Moynat would not have a similar process in place.  However, I would definitely email the SA and ask - you have already indicated that you are unsure about the sizes so make sure that you are able to return if the size does not work for you.  Even if you are only allowed to exchange or receive a store credit, you should at least know your options before pulling the trigger.

I agree with your comment that it would be unfortunate if you received a piece that you did not love, and let this spoil your Moynat experience forever.  Good Luck!


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> I believe their policy in the US is still that unused items can be returned within 10 days for store credit or exchange only.  But you should definitely ask.  Given the situation they may have made changes.


This was exactly what I was told when I bought my baby Rejane from the NYC boutique in February---but this was before everything was shut down.  Definitely you should ask about what your options are for return or exchange or store credit---honestly, when making an expensive purchase from any vendor it is best to have this information up front.  Good luck!


----------



## swallowtails

bagnut1 said:


> I believe their policy in the US is still that unused items can be returned within 10 days for store credit or exchange only.  But you should definitely ask.  Given the situation they may have made changes.





Bagaholic222 said:


> I do not have any information on the return policy although I know other members have reported being able to return/exchange an item due to defects after contacting their SA.  Almost all retailers have revised their return period during the shut down and I see no reason why Moynat would not have a similar process in place.  However, I would definitely email the SA and ask - you have already indicated that you are unsure about the sizes so make sure that you are able to return if the size does not work for you.  Even if you are only allowed to exchange or receive a store credit, you should at least know your options before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I agree with your comment that it would be unfortunate if you received a piece that you did not love, and let this spoil your Moynat experience forever.  Good Luck!





kipp said:


> This was exactly what I was told when I bought my baby Rejane from the NYC boutique in February---but this was before everything was shut down.  Definitely you should ask about what your options are for return or exchange or store credit---honestly, when making an expensive purchase from any vendor it is best to have this information up front.  Good luck!



Thanks everyone for your thoughts! You are right about it being important to know what your options are before making purchases, it doesn't come easily to me but I should make a habit of it, might save me the amount of time and effort I spend deliberating over a purchase. I've emailed my SA; hopefully there is a similar policy where I live and it would make me less nervous about trying out a new style.


----------



## swallowtails

My SA replied and I thought I'd share with everyone the current exchange policy for Moynat in Singapore: exchanges can be made within 30 days with the item in brand new i.e. original condition; the price difference will be issued as store credit.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I have a colour question - would you say that the Moynat Taupe is similar to Hermes Etoupe?  I've been looking through pictures from this thread and it seems to be a chameleon colour depending on the lighting.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have a colour question - would you say that the Moynat Taupe is similar to Hermes Etoupe?  I've been looking through pictures from this thread and it seems to be a chameleon colour depending on the lighting.


Very close! I think it varies due to different leather (my belt is H Epsom) and different batches (the envelope pouch is slightly different to the Pauline). I think Moynat taupe has a slightly more green tinge to it in certain lights. It’s kind of hard to capture on camera though and looks a little different again in real life!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Very close! I think it varies due to different leather (my belt is H Epsom) and different batches (the envelope pouch is slightly different to the Pauline). I think Moynat taupe has a slightly more green tinge to it in certain lights. It’s kind of hard to capture on camera though and looks a little different again in real life!
> View attachment 4715461
> View attachment 4715462


Thanks for the comparative pictures - they're super helpful!   I see what you mean about the slight green tinge.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the comparative pictures - they're super helpful!   I see what you mean about the slight green tinge.


You’re very welcome


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> My SA replied and I thought I'd share with everyone the current exchange policy for Moynat in Singapore: exchanges can be made within 30 days with the item in brand new i.e. original condition; the price difference will be issued as store credit.


I returned a Limousine bag years ago, and I was told last year their return policy in the US had not changed.  It was similar to Hermès’ US policy.  In store purchases are exchanged/store credit.  Purchased by phone, sight unseen bags can be returned within 10 days in new condition (unused) for a refund.


----------



## Sourisbrune

For some reason, I woke with the lyrics of ‘Here Comes the Sun’ running through my head.  I think it’s time for sunny bags from my iPad photo vault.


----------



## cafecreme15

I went for a walk yesterday afternoon and passed by the Moynat store, it's been completely emptied out of inventory during the lockdown. Was sad to see!


----------



## cafecreme15

Duplicate


----------



## Sourisbrune

cafecreme15 said:


> I went for a walk yesterday afternoon and passed by the Moynat store, it's been completely emptied out of inventory during the lockdown. Was sad to see!


Curtis said it felt weird to see it emptied.  It looks like the NYC store will be closed for a few more weeks.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis said it felt weird to see it emptied.  It looks like the NYC store will be closed for a few more weeks.


Yes, at a minimum. The whole street is a ghost town.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason, I woke with the lyrics of ‘Here Comes the Sun’ running through my head.  I think it’s time for sunny bags from my iPad photo vault.
> View attachment 4716227
> View attachment 4716228
> View attachment 4716229
> View attachment 4716222
> View attachment 4716219
> View attachment 4716221
> View attachment 4716220
> View attachment 4716223
> View attachment 4716224
> View attachment 4716225


My gosh! So beautiful. Thank you for making me smile! Sunny bags are my favorites!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason, I woke with the lyrics of ‘Here Comes the Sun’ running through my head.  I think it’s time for sunny bags from my iPad photo vault.
> View attachment 4716227
> View attachment 4716228
> View attachment 4716229
> View attachment 4716222
> View attachment 4716219
> View attachment 4716221
> View attachment 4716220
> View attachment 4716223
> View attachment 4716224
> View attachment 4716225


Do you know the color of that Gabby?  I really want a bright Gabby that isn't red. For some reason Moynat's true red doesn't do it for me. It's... Flat? Which is weird since all of their other colors have so much depth.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> Do you know the color of that Gabby?  I really want a bright Gabby that isn't red. For some reason Moynat's true red doesn't do it for me. It's... Flat? Which is weird since all of their other colors have so much depth.



The color is Mandarine.  Here’s a photo Curtis sent to me a few months ago.  I love this color.  I am an orange handbag fan!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> The color is Mandarine.  Here’s a photo Curtis sent to me a few months ago.  I love this color.  I am an orange handbag fan!
> View attachment 4717660


From what I remember when I purchased my Josephine this is a truer representation of mandarine than the one further up. I know the Josephine came in mandarine and tourterelle and whilst I liked the combination in pics online it looked like a lightish orange, in real life it’s more of a darker yellow (if that makes any sense at all!). I think it’s a lovely colour alone though on the Gaby.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason, I woke with the lyrics of ‘Here Comes the Sun’ running through my head.  I think it’s time for sunny bags from my iPad photo vault.
> View attachment 4716227
> View attachment 4716228
> View attachment 4716229
> View attachment 4716222
> View attachment 4716219
> View attachment 4716221
> View attachment 4716220
> View attachment 4716223
> View attachment 4716224
> View attachment 4716225


The Fleur is cute. I haven't seen these bucket bags out in the wild.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> The Fleur is cute. I haven't seen these bucket bags out in the wild.


The Fleur is one of my favorites.  It hit my radar about six or seven years ago.  I saw it on Pinterest.  For me,  it was a classier version of the Hermès canvas feed bag.  I found out it was only available in Asia, and would eventually be available in Europe, but not in the US.  A year or two later, it was available in the US, but the NYC store was only sent one every several weeks.  Fast forward to 2020- the stores  get a few a month.
The Fleur is very cute and I think the drop is up to 21 inches, so most can wear it crossbody.
There is something about this tri-color I like- beautiful neutral colors.  This was at Sak’s in NYC.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The Fleur is one of my favorites.  It hit my radar about six or seven years ago.  I saw it on Pinterest.  For me,  it was a classier version of the Hermès canvas feed bag.  I found out it was only available in Asia, and would eventually be available in Europe, but not in the US.  A year or two later, it was available in the US, but the NYC store was only sent one every several weeks.  Fast forward to 2020- the stores  get a few a month.
> The Fleur is very cute and I think the drop is up to 21 inches, so most can wear it crossbody.
> There is something about this tri-color I like- beautiful neutral colors.  This was at Sak’s in NYC.
> View attachment 4718200
> View attachment 4718197
> View attachment 4718198
> View attachment 4718199


I saw this at SCP and this color combo is soooooo pretty. I like that they used the darker color for the handle but the lighter colors on the top and bottom make me nervous since I’m a little bit of a klutz.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I saw this at SCP and this color combo is soooooo pretty. I like that they used the darker color for the handle but the lighter colors on the top and bottom make me nervous since I’m a little bit of a klutz.


 Klutz?  That’s my middle name.


----------



## Sourisbrune

New tote colors are coming out.  Curtis sent us some photos.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> New tote colors are coming out.  Curtis sent us some photos.
> View attachment 4722247
> View attachment 4722246
> View attachment 4722245
> View attachment 4722244


Oooooh. That white!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I thought this would be a great little black bag day.  Well, there are a couple of big black bags, too.  These photos are courtesy of my iPad Moynat vault and Curtis’ texted photos.


----------



## Sourisbrune

More black bags, and one close enough Pauline.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I thought this would be a great little black bag day.  Well, there are a couple of big black bags, too.  These photos are courtesy of my iPad Moynat vault and Curtis texted photos.
> View attachment 4725205
> View attachment 4725206
> View attachment 4725207
> View attachment 4725208
> View attachment 4725209
> View attachment 4725210
> View attachment 4725211
> View attachment 4725212
> View attachment 4725213
> View attachment 4725214


They’re all so gorgeous!! I was seriously considering a detour from my bag wishlist and getting a Chanel vanity, but then decided to stick to the plan. Seeing all these really makes me want to shop


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> More black bags, and one close enough Pauline.
> View attachment 4725220
> View attachment 4725221
> View attachment 4725222
> View attachment 4725223


Oooh some great eye candy thank you! On the subject of black Paulines, if anyone sees one, please tell me . I shouldn’t, but I soooo want one!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> More black bags, and one close enough Pauline.
> View attachment 4725220
> View attachment 4725221
> View attachment 4725222
> View attachment 4725223


Thanks for brightening our day with photos of some of our favorites.  I love the croc Gabrielle!  I’m guessing 40K plus?


----------



## bagnut1

Thanks for the eye candy @Sourisbrune!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> More black bags, and one close enough Pauline.
> View attachment 4725220
> View attachment 4725221
> View attachment 4725222
> View attachment 4725223


Thank you for sharing!  I need to get outside before my drool floods the house.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> They’re all so gorgeous!! I was seriously considering a detour from my bag wishlist and getting a Chanel vanity, but then decided to stick to the plan. Seeing all these really makes me want to shop



I am experiencing a moment of weakness.  I’ve been looking at Chanel, too.  I sold my Reissue 226, but I’ve been thinking about a 225 (and I’ll have Leather Surgeons lengthen the chain) or a WOC (new magnetic closure).  My mind begins to wander when I’m bored at home.  We’ll see what I get first- preowned 225 or my Gaby bb.  The quality of these remind me why I have Gaby as the #1 bag on my wishlist.



Tonimichelle said:


> Oooh some great eye candy thank you! On the subject of black Paulines, if anyone sees one, please tell me . I shouldn’t, but I soooo want one!



It is lovely!  Please feel free to text Curtis sometime.  I’m sure he’ll alert you if one shows up anywhere in the world.



Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for brightening our day with photos of some of our favorites.  I love the croc Gabrielle!  I’m guessing 40K plus?



If I remember correctly, it’s somewhere between $45-$60K.  I’ll let you know for sure when I go through my old texts and see it.  If it’s under $40k, I want one in brown, too. 



leechiyong said:


> Thank you for sharing!  I need to get outside before my drool floods the house.



Hahahhahhahahhaahhaaha.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for brightening our day with photos of some of our favorites.  I love the croc Gabrielle!  I’m guessing 40K plus?


Gabrielle bb in black alligator is $24K.  Not bad.   I was thinking about the gold plated croc price.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Oooh some great eye candy thank you! On the subject of black Paulines, if anyone sees one, please tell me . I shouldn’t, but I soooo want one!


One can be sourced, if and when you’re interested.   Text Curtis and he can tell you Pauline status.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> One can be sourced, if and when you’re interested.   Text Curtis and he can tell you Pauline status.


Thank you


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Gabrielle bb in black alligator is $24K.  Not bad.   I was thinking about the gold plated croc price.


Thank you so much for checking.  You are very kind and thoughtful.  Wishing you and all the other Moynat posters a very Happy Mother’s Day tomorrow.


----------



## LavenderIce

@Sourisbrune Here I am days late to see your posts, but I must express my gratitude.  Seeing all the Gabs (the studded and clutch) made my morning!  Thank you and your ipad vault for sharing your pics!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much for checking.  You are very kind and thoughtful.  Wishing you and all the other Moynat posters a very Happy Mother’s Day tomorrow.


Happy Mother’s Day to all TPF moms, too!


----------



## m_ichele

My new SA texted me regarding their Gaby pm stock, offering to ship to me if I was interested. My interest was peaked with a peacock Gaby, but it turns out there’s none available in PM. There’s Outremer and boreal green in Nubuck, but I’m not sure about it since I was aiming for their taurillon leather. Nubuck seems like more maintenance. I’d appreciate any thoughts if anyone has experience with Moynat’s Nubuck bags. In the meantime, here’s what she shared with me so I would know what colors she was referring to for Gaby PM. The mini vanity is boreal green and the gaby pm is Outremer.


----------



## lulilu

The mini vanity is the most gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> My new SA texted me regarding their Gaby pm stock, offering to ship to me if I was interested. My interest was peaked with a peacock Gaby, but it turns out there’s none available in PM. There’s Outremer and boreal green in Nubuck, but I’m not sure about it since I was aiming for their taurillon leather. Nubuck seems like more maintenance. I’d appreciate any thoughts if anyone has experience with Moynat’s Nubuck bags. In the meantime, here’s what she shared with me so I would know what colors she was referring to for Gaby PM. The mini vanity is boreal green and the gaby pm is Outremer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729230
> View attachment 4729231


That mini vanity is gorgeous and I think the Gaby’s color is beautiful.  
I’m allergic to nubuck, so I’m the last person who should comment on it ... but, I will.
I love the look of nubuck, the color saturation of nubuck is usually fantastic because it’s the side of calfskin that’s is very porous, but I am such a klutz and would destroy a nubuck purse with the first beverage I hold near it.  I know people who have had nubuck handbags for years and years, so better people than me can make a nubuck handbag last.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The sewing needles are back at work at the atelier workshops.

I can’t remember who showed interest in the Limo 40 briefcase, but there is one in NYC.

I hope Moynat doesn’t raise their prices again, like Chanel and LV.  I’m not ready for another price increase.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> That mini vanity is gorgeous and I think the Gaby’s color is beautiful.
> I’m allergic to nubuck, so I’m the last person who should comment on it ... but, I will.
> I love the look of nubuck, the color saturation of nubuck is usually fantastic because it’s the side of calfskin that’s is very porous, but I am such a klutz and would destroy a nubuck purse with the first beverage I hold near it.  I know people who have had nubuck handbags for years and years, so better people than me can make a nubuck handbag last.


The color payoff with Nubuck is the biggest pro, but my clumsy tendencies made me decide against it, particularly at this price point. It makes me queasy just thinking about spilling something on it and even with my SA’s assurance she could send it to be spa’d, I’m not convinced. She sent me a pic of Gaby MM in peacock which literally gave me goosebumps, I’m talking love at first sight, but it’s not available in PM I’m marinating over the idea of a special order, but I need to see the peacock color in person first. 

thank you for your thoughts on Nubuck, Sourisbrune!


----------



## lulilu

Sourisbrune said:


> The sewing needles are back at work at the atelier workshops.
> 
> *I can’t remember who showed interest in the Limo 40 briefcase, but there is one in NYC.*
> 
> I hope Moynat doesn’t raise their prices again, like Chanel and LV.  I’m not ready for another price increase.



Are the SAs going into the store?


----------



## m_ichele

lulilu said:


> Are the SAs going into the store?


My SA said she thinks they’ll be taking appointments end of this month. This would be for the South Coast Plaza boutique.


----------



## Tish22

This vert fonce-type color is amazing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

lulilu said:


> Are the SAs going into the store?


I’ve heard the US stores could open by the end of the month, depending on governors’ orders.  I’ve also heard about appointments, too.  They would like to keep foot traffic down.
I saw an interview with Erik Nordstrom on tv yesterday.  He mentioned, once the stores open, clothes and other items tried on will be held and not put back on the racks for 72 hours.  Geez, I feel sorry for people who wear a popular size pant or shoes.  It’ll be a hit or miss to try on things.
I hope Moynat UV lights their bags, so items can immediately be returned to the shelves for the next customer.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> The color payoff with Nubuck is the biggest pro, but my clumsy tendencies made me decide against it, particularly at this price point. It makes me queasy just thinking about spilling something on it and even with my SA’s assurance she could send it to be spa’d, I’m not convinced. She sent me a pic of Gaby MM in peacock which literally gave me goosebumps, I’m talking love at first sight, but it’s not available in PM I’m marinating over the idea of a special order, but I need to see the peacock color in person first.
> 
> thank you for your thoughts on Nubuck, Sourisbrune!


Peacock is TDF.  And, MM is good size day bag and can fit iPad too.  But, SO is always an option as you say.  Good luck!


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Peacock is TDF.  And, MM is good size day bag and can fit iPad too.  But, SO is always an option as you say.  Good luck!


Have you seen peacock in person bagnut1? SA said peacock is more greenish but the pic looks blue with some green to me. She said boreal green Nubuck will be replacing peacock and will be available for Gaby PM and that color is definitely green. She sent me a pic of it but the pic was from another SA with their watermark so I won’t post it here.  She also said there is yellow and maybe orange coming for Gaby PM.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Have you seen peacock in person bagnut1? SA said peacock is more greenish but the pic looks blue with some green to me. She said boreal green Nubuck will be replacing peacock and will be available for Gaby PM and that color is definitely green. She sent me a pic of it but the pic was from another SA with their watermark so I won’t post it here.  She also said there is yellow and maybe orange coming for Gaby PM.


I have.  It is on the green side but still very blue.  Sort of reminds me of H Colvert and similarly is chameleon.

If boreal green is this color:


Then it is extremely close to Peacock, but the light effect will be different due to the different finish.

Photo of Peacock from insta - color is very close to true.  I love it - it's a very sophisticated and versatile color.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> I have.  It is on the green side but still very blue.  Sort of reminds me of H Colvert and similarly is chameleon.
> 
> If boreal green is this color:
> View attachment 4731393
> 
> Then it is extremely close to Peacock, but the light effect will be different due to the different finish.
> 
> Photo of Peacock from insta - color is very close to true.  I love it - it's a very sophisticated and versatile color.


Thank you for the comparison shots @bagnut1! They’re very helpful! Peacock does look very versatile. I’m leaning pretty heavily towards making a SO now. I first saw it with GHW but I like this one with SHW too.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thank you for the comparison shots @bagnut1! They’re very helpful! Peacock does look very versatile. I’m leaning pretty heavily towards making a SO now. I first saw it with GHW but I like this one with SHW too.


I haven't seen the peacock in real life so this is based on pictures that I've seen.  It is one of those chameleon colours that you can't quite put a label on depending on the light.  My SA sent me some pictures before of the Quattro in this shade and she raves about it.  Personally, I think it is a "coloured neutral" that will go with so many outfits.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I haven't seen the peacock in real life so this is based on pictures that I've seen.  It is one of those chameleon colours that you can't quite put a label on depending on the light.  My SA sent me some pictures before of the Quattro in this shade and she raves about it.  Personally, I think it is a "coloured neutral" that will go with so many outfits.


Yes! A colored neutral is exactly what I was thinking but was unable to put into words. Thank you for putting it so simply @Bagaholic222.

I saw that the boutique here will be available for curbside pickup on May 22 so hopefully visits by appointment will follow soon!


----------



## kipp

With all this talk about the Gaby, I've become more interested in one---are there three sizes?  BB, PM, and MM?  Do any of you have measurements or comparison photos? Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

I am loving this color.  Is the new green only in Nubuck?  Can someone tell me the price?


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> With all this talk about the Gaby, I've become more interested in one---are there three sizes?  BB, PM, and MM?  Do any of you have measurements or comparison photos? Thanks!


bb - 22x17x9 (cm)
pm -  26x19x11 (cm)
mm - 32x22x13 (cm)
I posted a picture with all three sizes from the store about 2 months ago



lulilu said:


> I am loving this color.  Is the new green only in Nubuck?  Can someone tell me the price?


I know it was $3,900 Euros -not sure US price.  Perhaps @Sourisbrune can ask Curtis


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Yes! A colored neutral is exactly what I was thinking but was unable to put into words. Thank you for putting it so simply @Bagaholic222.
> 
> I saw that the boutique here will be available for curbside pickup on May 22 so hopefully visits by appointment will follow soon!


Here's another picture of peacock under indoor lighting.


----------



## m_ichele

lulilu said:


> I am loving this color.  Is the new green only in Nubuck?  Can someone tell me the price?


Yes Nubuck only. I think the price is $4600.


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> bb - 22x17x9 (cm)
> pm -  26x19x11 (cm)
> mm - 32x22x13 (cm)
> I posted a picture with all three sizes from the store about 2 months ago
> 
> 
> I know it was $3,900 Euros -not sure US price.  Perhaps @Sourisbrune can ask Curtis


Thank you very much!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4731513
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of peacock under indoor lighting.


It’s stunning!  Thanks again!


----------



## m_ichele

@Bagaholic222 I believe this is your photo that I saved for size reference.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 I believe this is your photo that I saved for size reference.


Such a happy little family  All this Gaby chatter has me waiting anxiously for the stores to  re-open!!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks everyone for the price info.  Love the color but wish it came in regular leather.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I will double check a little later today and let you know if I’m wrong, but I think (with the price increase last February), the BB silver hardware priced out the same as the gold hardware at $3900USD, the PM is $4350USD and the MM is $4600USD.  Special materials and custom prices are more.
The photos below show the difference between a BB and a PM.


The model is 5’5” tall.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I will double check a little later today and let you know if I’m wrong, but I think (with the price increase last February), the BB silver hardware priced out the same as the gold hardware at $3900USD, the PM is $4350USD and the MM is $4600USD.  Special materials and custom prices are more.
> The photos below show the difference between a BB and a PM.
> View attachment 4731869
> 
> The model is 5’5” tall.
> View attachment 4731873


Thank you @Sourisbrune!  This is very helpful!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Oh my!  A couple more seasonal Gaby colors coming out soon. 

FYI- For the Pauline lovers out there, Moynat is not concentrating on Pauline production right now, so if you want one soon, purchase one soon.  They haven’t discontinued the tpm, but given the work stoppage, other more popular bags have leapfrogged to the front of the line.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh my!  A couple more seasonal Gaby colors coming out soon.
> 
> FYI- For the Pauline lovers out there, Moynat is not concentrating on Pauline production right now, so if you want one soon, purchase one soon.  They haven’t discontinued the tpm, but given the work stoppage, other more popular bags have leapfrogged to the front of the line.


Ah this is actually good news! If a preowned black Pauline (so I can use it for work without stressing) comes along then that’s great. If not I can save in the meantime and fingers crossed get a new one at a later date! As long as it’s not being discontinued I’m a happy bunny ​


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4731513
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of peacock under indoor lighting.


This colour is gorgeous!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just sharing some eye candy from the Paris boutique - seems inventory is quite good at the moment. I had specifically asked for green and light colours for both models and this is what they sent me via email, but mentioned a couple of other colours as well. Lovely and responsive as always.


----------



## lulilu

Love the green!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just sharing some eye candy from the Paris boutique - seems inventory is quite good at the moment. I had specifically asked for green and light colours for both models and this is what they sent me via email, but mentioned a couple of other colours as well. Lovely and responsive as always.
> 
> View attachment 4735296
> View attachment 4735297
> View attachment 4735298
> View attachment 4735299


Aaaaahhhhhh!  It’s so refreshing to see these beautiful bags, and hear the stock is good.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

lulilu said:


> Love the green!


Me too. I had expected something similar to Hermès Malachite from what they had mentioned previously („emerald green“) but this looks like a very saturated, more darker leaning green. Very beautiful.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sourisbrune said:


> Aaaaahhhhhh!  It’s so refreshing to see these beautiful bags, and hear the stock is good.  Thank you for sharing.


Just giving back a bit after months of admiring the eye candy you generously share in this thread!


----------



## kipp

pinkorchid20 said:


> Me too. I had expected something similar to Hermès Malachite from what they had mentioned previously („emerald green“) but this looks like a very saturated, more darker leaning green. Very beautiful.


I love the green, too.  I wonder if they are doing the Gaby in this color/leather---do you know?  Thanks so much!


----------



## pinkorchid20

kipp said:


> I love the green, too.  I wonder if they are doing the Gaby in this color/leather---do you know?  Thanks so much!


Sorry, I don’t know but will ask  The store will close in 10 minutes, so I may only get an answer tomorrow morning CET.


----------



## bagnut1

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just sharing some eye candy from the Paris boutique - seems inventory is quite good at the moment. I had specifically asked for green and light colours for both models and this is what they sent me via email, but mentioned a couple of other colours as well. Lovely and responsive as always.
> 
> View attachment 4735296
> View attachment 4735297
> View attachment 4735298
> View attachment 4735299


Thanks for posting - that green is TDF and it's amazing how the hardware completely changes the bag.


----------



## pinkorchid20

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for posting - that green is TDF and it's amazing how the hardware completely changes the bag.


Agree. Although I prefer silver hardware, I was excited to see the Réjane being offered in gold hardware which I have hardly ever seen in the boutique.


----------



## Tonimichelle

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just sharing some eye candy from the Paris boutique - seems inventory is quite good at the moment. I had specifically asked for green and light colours for both models and this is what they sent me via email, but mentioned a couple of other colours as well. Lovely and responsive as always.
> 
> View attachment 4735296
> View attachment 4735297
> View attachment 4735298
> View attachment 4735299


Thank you for posting these! I agree with the others that have said the green Rejane is gorgeous!


----------



## kipp

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sorry, I don’t know but will ask  The store will close in 10 minutes, so I may only get an answer tomorrow morning CET.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## bagnut1

pinkorchid20 said:


> Agree. Although I prefer silver hardware, I was excited to see the Réjane being offered in gold hardware which I have hardly ever seen in the boutique.


Yes I think they still do many fewer pieces with gold hardware and only certain colors (although I think you can get any current color leather with GHW as special order).  And the Cabotin with mixed hardware is also yummy!


----------



## Cool Breeze

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just sharing some eye candy from the Paris boutique - seems inventory is quite good at the moment. I had specifically asked for green and light colours for both models and this is what they sent me via email, but mentioned a couple of other colours as well. Lovely and responsive as always.
> 
> View attachment 4735296
> View attachment 4735297
> View attachment 4735298
> View attachment 4735299


Thanks so much for posting these pictures. What a treat for the eyes!  I may be in the minority but I love the pink!  Anyone know the name?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pictures. What a treat for the eyes!  I may be in the minority but I love the pink!  Anyone know the name?


I am very sorry that I wasn’t able to provide colour names. I wrote back and forth with the lovely assistant store manager and I assume she probably just doesn’t know - she initially referred to it as Pastel Pink (as well as Offwhite and Emerald Green for the other two). Happy to ask!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pictures. What a treat for the eyes!  I may be in the minority but I love the pink!  Anyone know the name?





pinkorchid20 said:


> I am very sorry that I wasn’t able to provide colour names. I wrote back and forth with the lovely assistant store manager and I assume she probably just doesn’t know - she initially referred to it as Pastel Pink (as well as Offwhite and Emerald Green for the other two). Happy to ask!



I love the pink too!  The Pastel Pink and Off white.  It might just be because I love the Gabrielle and the M closure.  
Thank you for the pictures @pinkorchid20


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just remembered that France has a public holiday tomorrow such as we do in Germany, so hope you dear ladies can wait one more day until I can confirm


----------



## kipp

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just remembered that France has a public holiday tomorrow such as we do in Germany, so hope you dear ladies can wait one more day until I can confirm


No problem from my end!  Thanks again!


----------



## Cool Breeze

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just remembered that France has a public holiday tomorrow such as we do in Germany, so hope you dear ladies can wait one more day until I can confirm


Thanks but please don’t go to extra trouble to find out.  I am just happy to see the new bags and colors!


----------



## pinkorchid20

May I ask for opinions please? I was actually set on purchasing the green Réjane BB with silver hardware I posted above but I am slightly torn. I only own the Gabrielle in the BB size and never tried the Réjane BB in store. At one point I owned a Petite Réjane but it was a tad bit too heavy for me. Also, I found the long flap a bit bothersome when opening the bag. Hence, I was determined to replace it with a mini size. I love the ease of use of my Gabrielles and am now wondering if I shall purchase the Réjane sight unseen or wait and stick to the Gabrielle which perfectly works for me (assuming they ever produce it in this colour). Does anyone own both models in the BB size and can elaborate on its pros and cons? Would appreciate any input. I am not in need of a bag but missed out on the last green from 2019 and don’t want to regret not getting it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinkorchid20

kipp said:


> No problem from my end!  Thanks again!


Unfortunately the green only comes in the Réjane at the moment. Obviously it’s the green I had missed out on last year, so it is remaining leathers they used and not another seasonal current colour as I had thought. They also used to do it in the Gabrielle 26, but currently no plans to reintroduce it and use it for the Gaby. Sorry dear!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks but please don’t go to extra trouble to find out.  I am just happy to see the new bags and colors!


The lovely light pink is called Pétale  The other one (slightly off white) is Powder.


----------



## kipp

pinkorchid20 said:


> Unfortunately the green only comes in the Réjane at the moment. Obviously it’s the green I had missed out on last year, so it is remaining leathers they used and not another seasonal current colour as I had thought. They also used to do it in the Gabrielle 26, but currently no plans to reintroduce it and use it for the Gaby. Sorry dear!


Thank you for this information, @pinkorchid20!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> I love the green, too.  I wonder if they are doing the Gaby in this color/leather---do you know?  Thanks so much!


As Pink Orchid wrote, the green is not slated to come out for summer, but it is a Taurillon leather color and with Ramesh’s permission, perhaps available for a custom Gaby.  I’m unsure if it’s this specific green that is available, but it’s my understanding there is/probably will be a green available for custom orders.  Maybe with enough chatter, they’ll make some.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> As Pink Orchid wrote, the green is not slated to come out for summer, but it is a Taurillon leather color and with Ramesh’s permission, perhaps available for a custom Gaby.  I’m unsure if it’s this specific green that is available, but it’s my understanding there is, or soon will be one available.  Maybe with enough chatter, they’ll make some.


I hope that they will make another green that is similar.  That is one color that is missing from their line-up at the moment.  And green is a great neutral and seems even more popular now.


----------



## pinkorchid20

kipp said:


> I hope that they will make another green that is similar.  That is one color that is missing from their line-up at the moment.  And green is a great neutral and seems even more popular now.


That is also what the store manager with whom I interacted today mentioned. They have seen the green selling incredibly fast and they are aware that there is high demand for it, so I hope they may bring it back or even make it part of their permanent offering.


----------



## Bagaholic222

pinkorchid20 said:


> That is also what the store manager with whom I interacted today mentioned. They have seen the green selling incredibly fast and they are aware that there is high demand for it, so I hope they may bring it back or even make it part of their permanent offering.


It is a very refreshing shade - Moynat, like Hermes, does colour very well so hopefully we'll be seeing more new offerings soon!


----------



## Cool Breeze

pinkorchid20 said:


> The lovely light pink is called Pétale  The other one (slightly off white) is Powder.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sleepywong

Bought this today, I think the craftsmanship is better than Hermes and simply love this dirty pink colour. Anyone using this? Is it good ?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sleepywong said:


> Bought this today, I think the craftsmanship is better than Hermes and simply love this dirty pink colour. Anyone using this? Is it good ?


I have the vertical Quattro - only had it for over a month but have been using it to run errands.  I love how it holds its structure and the craftsmanship is outstanding.  Enjoy!


----------



## loh

I don't know how it is that I just found this thread, but want to put in my 2 cents that I love Moynat too.  I have had the Rejane, Gaby and Gabrielle, the last one being my favorite style.  In fact, this makes me want to bring out my Gabrielle for some air as it's been a while since she's been out.     And while I own several bag brands, Moynat has become one of my favorites lines.  I love the craftmanship, the fact that it's under the radar, and the service at the boutiques is impeccable.  I have yet to shop at a U.S boutique, have only been to the ones in London and Paris, but I imagine the service in the states will be just as gracious.


----------



## bagnut1

loh said:


> ...but I imagine the service in the states will be just as gracious.


It is - the sales staff is amazing.


----------



## Rocat

Sleepywong said:


> Bought this today, I think the craftsmanship is better than Hermes and simply love this dirty pink colour. Anyone using this? Is it good ?



Love the color - it is gorgeous! I have one just like yours in Fog/Bleuet and have been using it primarily as a laptop bag for work. It still looks amazing despite daily use for more than a year. I am very happy with this bag along with everything else I have purchased from Moynat. Outstanding quality every time!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sleepywong said:


> Bought this today, I think the craftsmanship is better than Hermes and simply love this dirty pink colour. Anyone using this? Is it good ?


Love the color!  Great looking bag!! Congrats!


----------



## bagnut1

The other day I went on my first car junket since lockdown started and decided I am really, really tired of being minimal.  I didn't need to bring a bag but I did.  It made me feel almost normal.

The painting stayed home.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> The other day I went on my first car junket since lockdown started and decided I am really, really tired of being minimal.  I didn't need to bring a bag but I did.  It made me feel almost normal.
> 
> The painting stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 4738982


Everything, especially the bag, is gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> The other day I went on my first car junket since lockdown started and decided I am really, really tired of being minimal.  I didn't need to bring a bag but I did.  It made me feel almost normal.
> 
> The painting stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 4738982


Gorgeous! I took my Pauline for a drive today too, Josephine on a walk yesterday. The best bit about days off from work normally is using my favourite bags, so I do not want to go back to work having missed opportunities


----------



## jcatral14

Hello, does anyone here have the Fleur? Thoughts and opinions on it? It seems to come only in one size? How big is it?
TIA


----------



## bagnut1

jcatral14 said:


> Hello, does anyone here have the Fleur? Thoughts and opinions on it? It seems to come only in one size? How big is it?
> TIA


I don't have but have tried it on a couple of times.  It's 23x21x14cm.
https://www.moynat.com/en/collections/bags/fleur/
Cute bag, but the big logo isn't for me.


----------



## jcatral14

bagnut1 said:


> I don't have but have tried it on a couple of times.  It's 23x21x14cm.
> https://www.moynat.com/en/collections/bags/fleur/
> Cute bag, but the big logo isn't for me.


Thanks! Yeah, the huge in your face logo kind of kills it for me too. I like it cause it's an unusual shape and the brand is under the radar (logo isn't, lol). Doesn't seem too big either. Delvaux Pin might be a better route.
Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> The other day I went on my first car junket since lockdown started and decided I am really, really tired of being minimal.  I didn't need to bring a bag but I did.  It made me feel almost normal.
> 
> The painting stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 4738982


Stunning! How do you like your Cabotin?  I am thinking about buying one, but I shop remotely with the NYC boutique and cannot try it out in person first.  I would greatly appreciate your opinion. Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Stunning! How do you like your Cabotin?  I am thinking about buying one, but I shop remotely with the NYC boutique and cannot try it out in person first.  I would greatly appreciate your opinion. Thank you!


I really love it.  It's from the original collection if I recall correctly, but I avoided it until recently.  I thought it was too trunk-y.  But now I adore how trunk-y it is!
It's short/wide and I was worried about fitting my regular organizer/stuff into it without a lot of fiddling, but I can.  And easily.   Also the mixed metal hardware on this one is really fab.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sleepywong said:


> Bought this today, I think the craftsmanship is better than Hermes and simply love this dirty pink colour. Anyone using this? Is it good ?


Congratulations!  I think you’re going to love your Quattro.   I have an Oh! Tote I‘ve used for over a year and it’s held up beautifully. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

loh said:


> I don't know how it is that I just found this thread, but want to put in my 2 cents that I love Moynat too.  I have had the Rejane, Gaby and Gabrielle, the last one being my favorite style.  In fact, this makes me want to bring out my Gabrielle for some air as it's been a while since she's been out.     And while I own several bag brands, Moynat has become one of my favorites lines.  I love the craftmanship, the fact that it's under the radar, and the service at the boutiques is impeccable.  I have yet to shop at a U.S boutique, have only been to the ones in London and Paris, but I imagine the service in the states will be just as gracious.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sourisbrune

New colors!  I only know a couple of color names. I can find out the Rejane combination names if anyone is curious about certain colors.
Below, I do believe one of the colors is Polar.  I’m unsure of the pale pink and the blue.  This is a Rejane 23.


Below, the reddish-orange is Chili.  The handle looks like it might be a peachy color, and once again, the pale pink.  This is a Rejane 23.


I’ve been waiting for the next two colors to come out!  The gray is Polar.  It’s a wee bit darker than last year’s fog.  This is a Gaby pm.


Below, I have found my favorite Gaby color!  I’m in love with Hermès’ orange poppy.  This is just as yummy!  I want this bag!!!!!!!!!!!! This one just might beat out black for my first Gaby bag!!!!!  This is a Gaby pm in Chili.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous! I took my Pauline for a drive today too, Josephine on a walk yesterday. The best bit about days off from work normally is using my favourite bags, so I do not want to go back to work having missed opportunities


I love this! Your bags got an outing!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Just into NYC!  They should have these in Paris- Paris supposedly got them before NYC stores.  New colors!  I only know a couple of color names. I can find out the Rejane combination names if anyone is curious about certain colors.
> Below, I do believe one of the colors is Polar.  I’m unsure of the pale pink and the blue.  This is a Rejane 23.
> View attachment 4739766
> 
> Below, the reddish-orange is Chili.  The handle looks like it might be a peachy color, and once again, the pale pink.  This is a Rejane 23.
> View attachment 4739765
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the next two colors to come out!  The gray is Polar.  It’s a wee bit darker than last year’s fog.  This is a Gaby pm.
> View attachment 4739764
> 
> Below, I have found my favorite Gaby color!  I’m in love with Hermès’ orange poppy.  This is just as yummy!  I want this bag!!!!!!!!!!!! This one just might beat out black for my first Gaby bag!!!!!  This is a Gaby pm.
> View attachment 4739763


Wow!!! These are all gorgeous!!!!! Thank you for posting these @Sourisbrune! And yay for more gaby pm’s! Oh my goodness you should get the poppy color, it’s amazing!!!! I hope my boutique gets something in this color because I would love to see it in person.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Just into NYC!  They should have these in Paris- Paris supposedly got them before NYC stores.  New colors!  I only know a couple of color names. I can find out the Rejane combination names if anyone is curious about certain colors.
> Below, I do believe one of the colors is Polar.  I’m unsure of the pale pink and the blue.  This is a Rejane 23.
> View attachment 4739766
> 
> Below, the reddish-orange is Chili.  The handle looks like it might be a peachy color, and once again, the pale pink.  This is a Rejane 23.
> View attachment 4739765
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the next two colors to come out!  The gray is Polar.  It’s a wee bit darker than last year’s fog.  This is a Gaby pm.
> View attachment 4739764
> 
> Below, I have found my favorite Gaby color!  I’m in love with Hermès’ orange poppy.  This is just as yummy!  I want this bag!!!!!!!!!!!! This one just might beat out black for my first Gaby bag!!!!!  This is a Gaby pm.
> View attachment 4739763


Is that last one Chili as well?  Love the new colours and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Wow!!! These are all gorgeous!!!!! Thank you for posting these @Sourisbrune! And yay for more gaby pm’s! Oh my goodness you should get the poppy color, it’s amazing!!!! I hope my boutique gets something in this color because I would love to see it in person.


SCP should have them soon- after they reopen.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Is that last one Chili as well?  Love the new colours and thanks for sharing!


Yes, it’s Chili.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The other day I went on my first car junket since lockdown started and decided I am really, really tired of being minimal.  I didn't need to bring a bag but I did.  It made me feel almost normal.
> 
> The painting stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 4738982


This Cabotin is   !!!!!!!!!  The color is beautiful!  What color is it?
The photo layout is well done!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> This Cabotin is   !!!!!!!!!  The color is beautiful!  What color is it?
> The photo layout is well done!


Thank you!  I don't remember the color name and it's not on the receipt.  I do remember thinking that the name was perhaps lost in translation from French?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> SCP should have them soon, if they didn’t get them in over this past weekend.


SCP doesn’t have the bags yet, but they are able to get one of each in, if clients would like to see them in person. 
NYC is still waiting to get these in.  They will when they reopen.  These pictures were forwarded, courtesy of Paris.  Awwwww, we’re special!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> SCP should have them soon, if they didn’t get them in over this past weekend.


I hope so, I can’t wait to see! From your picture, Chili looks muted and rich which is right up my lane.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> SCP doesn’t have the bags yet, but they are able to get one of each in, if clients would like to see them in person.
> As it turns out, NYC is still waiting to get these in.  They will when they reopen.  These pictures were forwarded, courtesy of Paris.  Awwwww, we’re special!


I’ve texted my SA about these so maybe they can get one in. SCP is slated to open on June 1.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I hope so, I can’t wait to see! From your picture, Chili looks muted and rich which is right up my lane.


I have the Chili Quattro - very saturated perhaps a mix of coral and orange (???).


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have the Chili Quattro - very saturated perhaps a mix of coral and orange (???).


I love your Quattro color!!!!!  Yes, it’s a beautiful mix.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have the Chili Quattro - very saturated perhaps a mix of coral and orange (???).





Bagaholic222 said:


> I have the Chili Quattro - very saturated perhaps a mix of coral and orange (???).


@Bagaholic222 like this? I found @Sourisbrune’s picture in this thread.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 like this? I found @Sourisbrune’s picture in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739863





Sourisbrune said:


> I love your Quattro color!!!!!  Yes, it’s a beautiful mix.


I like to think that the colour commands, rather than demands, your attention.  It is a rich hue - definitely hints of red in there.  I lean towards muted and neutral shades, but the oranges/corals stop me in my track every time


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I like to think that the colour commands, rather than demands, your attention.  It is a rich hue - definitely hints of red in there.  I lean towards muted and neutral shades, but the oranges/corals stop me in my track every time


I’m the same with neutrals and muted shades work as pops of color for me. I was  pretty sure a SO peacock gaby pm was my plan but Chili has now also commanded my attention. 
My SA is going back to the boutique this week so she’ll do a Gaby pm inventory check and update me on what’s out there.


----------



## sf_newyorker

jcatral14 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the huge in your face logo kind of kills it for me too. I like it cause it's an unusual shape and the brand is under the radar (logo isn't, lol). Doesn't seem too big either. Delvaux Pin might be a better route.
> Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend!



The logo bothers me as well, and a reason why I can’t quite say yes to the bag. I’ve tried it several times - the size and shape make it great grab and go bag.  Below are a couple mod shots from last December.


----------



## m_ichele

sf_newyorker said:


> The logo bothers me as well, and a reason why I can’t quite say yes to the bag. I’ve tried it several times - the size and shape make it great grab and go bag.  Below are a couple mod shots from last December.
> View attachment 4740035
> View attachment 4740036


This bag looks so good on you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Oops- my previous post was meant to also respond/quote @jcatral14 and the question about the Fleur. I’m off tPF for 8 days and that’s enough time for me to forget how to do things around here!


----------



## sf_newyorker

m_ichele said:


> This bag looks so good on you!


It was so hard to walk away from it. I remember Curtis telling me: you’ll be back for it - I know!  Well, after the holidays the pandemic hit and I honestly don’t know where I stand with leather handbags in general these days.


----------



## wildbluebell

bagnut1 said:


> Thank you!  I don't remember the color name and it's not on the receipt.  I do remember thinking that the name was perhaps lost in translation from French?



This Color should be cobalt


----------



## m_ichele

sf_newyorker said:


> It was so hard to walk away from it. I remember Curtis telling me: you’ll be back for it - I know!  Well, after the holidays the pandemic hit and I honestly don’t know where I stand with leather handbags in general these days.


I know the feeling! Moynat has so many beautiful bags, it makes me sad to leave the boutique empty handed. I love how effortless sac fleur looks on your shoulder but then it gives off a sense of fun when you hand held it. It’s not a common shape, at least not one I see regularly, so that really catches my eye and appeals to me.


----------



## eckw

For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.


----------



## Bagaholic222

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.


Similar to Hermes, the craftsmanship of Moynat bags are superb and they are under the radar.  They have excellent customer service and if they have a bag in stock, they will sell it to you.  There is a nice range of casual to fanciful bags to choose from and it is so much easier to open and close a Moynat bag than an H (personal pet peeve).  And the price!!!


----------



## eckw

Bagaholic222 said:


> Similar to Hermes, the craftsmanship of Moynat bags are superb and they are under the radar.  They have excellent customer service and if they have a bag in stock, they will sell it to you.  There is a nice range of casual to fanciful bags to choose from and it is so much easier to open and close a Moynat bag than an H (personal pet peeve).  And the price!!!



I’m planning on visiting a Moynat store soon to check out their bags. Very curious as to how they will feel compared to my Kelly’s in particular. Accessibility is definitely a big plus! Although I have a great H SA, I’ve already collected my first quota bag for this year and barenia faubourg is next on my wishlist so I will have to look elsewhere for a light coloured bag. The Gabby seems like such a beautiful bag in pics but I have yet to see it in person.


----------



## pinkorchid20

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.


I honestly don’t recall how I found out about Moynat but when I went to Paris once, I wanted to check out the bags in person before heading to Hermès, just to inspect the quality. What I saw, felt and experienced won me over immediately. Attentive SAs, high quality products, impeccable stitching, finest leathers and shapes and bags not everyone owns. The team gave me a tour and happily answered all questions with incredible patience. At that point I had already become sick of the games being played in my local H store (please note everyone is always nice to me at my store but my previous SA just tried to milk me). I had previously looked for preloved Moynat bags so was aware they would not hold their value that well, but still decided to go with a Pauline during my first visit. I then purchased a box leather Gabrielle BB for around 50% off retail since I am fascinated by box calf. Something H can’t and won’t offer me and I am tired of investing hours looking for preloved box Kellys with palladium hardware. I got another Gabrielle BB afterwards and just ordered a Réjane which I cannot comment on as I am waiting for it to arrive. I have owned and sold around 6 Kellys. I adore them, but when I have them they just drive me crazy due to their closure. Although I will always keep one in my small collection, I have found the perfect alternative with the Gabrielle. Lovely colours to choose from, not impossible to get in rare leathers, easy to open and close, a comfortable, adjustable strap. I am also not as careful with it as with my H bags for some reason, so when I go out I usually just grab my box Gabrielle - it still looks pristine.


----------



## pinkorchid20

These have been posted before but the Paris store sent me pictures of the 23 Réjanes they have in stock (that size obviously only comes in special editions), but still wanted to share some eye candy in case someone is interested. I am not a fan of two-toned bags but these variations look so classy.


----------



## eckw

pinkorchid20 said:


> I honestly don’t recall how I found out about Moynat but when I went to Paris once, I wanted to check out the bags in person before heading to Hermès, just to inspect the quality. What I saw, felt and experienced won me over immediately. Attentive SAs, high quality products, impeccable stitching, finest leathers and shapes and bags not everyone owns. The team gave me a tour and happily answered all questions with incredible patience. At that point I had already become sick of the games being played in my local H store (please note everyone is always nice to me at my store but my previous SA just tried to milk me). I had previously looked for preloved Moynat bags so was aware they would not hold their value that well, but still decided to go with a Pauline during my first visit. I then purchased a box leather Gabrielle BB for around 50% off retail since I am fascinated by box calf. Something H can’t and won’t offer me and I am tired of investing hours looking for preloved box Kellys with palladium hardware. I got another Gabrielle BB afterwards and just ordered a Réjane which I cannot comment on as I am waiting for it to arrive. I have owned and sold around 6 Kellys. I adore them, but when I have them they just drive me crazy due to their closure. Although I will always keep one in my small collection, I have found the perfect alternative with the Gabrielle. Lovely colours to choose from, not impossible to get in rare leathers, easy to open and close, a comfortable, adjustable strap. I am also not as careful with it as with my H bags for some reason, so when I go out I usually just grab my box Gabrielle - it still looks pristine.



Thanks for the detailed reply. So far I’m only attracted to the Gabby so looking to possibly add that to my collection. It’s good to hear that you find them a good alternative to the Kelly (although I do love the ones I have and no plans to let go).

I am definitely attracted to the option of getting a Moynat in a rare leather - hopefully offered in great colors too! (I love box but only have one Celine box bag in natural tan which I love but don’t use so much.) So far all my H bags are in common leathers of togo/clemence/swift.


----------



## m_ichele

pinkorchid20 said:


> These have been posted before but the Paris store sent me pictures of the 23 Réjanes they have in stock (that size obviously only comes in special editions), but still wanted to share some eye candy in case someone is interested. I am not a fan of two-toned bags but these variations look so classy.
> 
> View attachment 4743484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743483
> View attachment 4743482
> View attachment 4743480


The last rejane is STUNNING! 

My SA texted me today to update me on Gaby PM with GHW inventory In case anyone else is interested and there’s Chili, Black, Outremer (Nubuck) and Boreal Green (Nubuck). She also sent these pix so I could see Chili.


----------



## pinkorchid20

m_ichele said:


> The last rejane is STUNNING!
> 
> My SA texted me today to update me on Gaby PM with GHW inventory In case anyone else is interested and there’s Chili, Black, Outremer (Nubuck) and Boreal Green (Nubuck). She also sent these pix so I could see Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743520
> View attachment 4743521
> View attachment 4743522


I am usually not keen on red with orange undertones but this one seems to have the exact right balance of both, I love it.


----------



## bagnut1

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.


I had read about the brand's history and relaunch and visited the Paris boutique shortly after it opened.  I fell in love with the entire experience.  The bags are incredibly well made, are unique and elegant designs, and the service is amazing.  No games, mind or otherwise.

I love the Gaby and view it as a more modern top handle bag vs. the Kelly.  There is a place for both in my wardrobe/lifestyle, and it makes me nuts to think that the K is more than 2x the price of the Gaby.  The Gaby is also easier to get into.

They both can operate as "statement" bags - it just depends on the statement you are trying to make.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> These have been posted before but the Paris store sent me pictures of the 23 Réjanes they have in stock (that size obviously only comes in special editions), but still wanted to share some eye candy in case someone is interested. I am not a fan of two-toned bags but these variations look so classy.
> 
> View attachment 4743484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743483
> View attachment 4743482
> View attachment 4743480


Thank you for the eye candy.
I am a huge Moynat fan, but for some reason the tri-color bags don’t work for me, either.  They are interesting, and maybe they look different in person, but I’m not adventurous enough to carry one.  I wish they would keep the number down to two colors- some contrasting colors bags and some complimentary color combinations bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> The last rejane is STUNNING!
> 
> My SA texted me today to update me on Gaby PM with GHW inventory In case anyone else is interested and there’s Chili, Black, Outremer (Nubuck) and Boreal Green (Nubuck). She also sent these pix so I could see Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743520
> View attachment 4743521
> View attachment 4743522


Lovin’ that chili!


----------



## Tonimichelle

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.


I first found out about Moynat when I happened to wander into the Moynat concession in Le Bon Marche a few years ago. It was this thread that started to get me more interested in the designs. As others have said, the customer service is fantastic! The quality and leathers on a par with Hermes. The designs unique and under the radar which I particularly enjoy (if you know you know, but the general public don’t recognise them / think I’m showing off etc.). I was given a wonderful tour of the flagship boutique in Paris, including the apartment upstairs when I visited last November, having only asked about a charm that they didn’t have, no purchases in that boutique at that point. The London boutique gave me champagne on my birthday last year. I know these are little things, but it is so nice when you are made to feel like a VIP when you’re clearly not and being able to just buy what you’d like, no games, no conditions.
The bags (a Josephine and a Pauline) and slgs I have are wonderful, great quality and the Josephine which is primarily a light colour (sand) has been used in the rain, rubbed against jeans for hours at a time, taken on countryside walks and still looks immaculate! The Pauline is probably just as robust but that’s the one bag I baby as I love it too much!


----------



## loh

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.



I heard about Moynat when I read that Ramesh Nair went there after Hermes.  I've been to the boutiques in London and Paris, and like others have mentioned, the customer service is superb.  The craftmanship is excellent as well.   I had a 2 Gabys, a black and sand (similar to beton/craie) but rehomed them both.  They were beautifully well-made bags but were a bit too slouchy for me even with a bag insert.  I thought the Gaby would be similar to the Kelly retourne but it's much less structured as there are no side seams as with the K retourne.  
I have a mini-Gabrielle now and lover her to bits.  Like the sellier but more under the radar.  I've rehomed a Rejane also as I just couldn't master the lock mechanisms.


----------



## Gainoffunction

eckw said:


> For those who are Hermes fans before discovering Moynat, I’m curious to know what caught your interest? Recently I’m thinking of getting the Gabby (not yet decided on size but likely PM if it’s not too small). It’s a very pretty bag and I would like it in a light color (similar to H Craie/Beton). For H collectors, would love to know your thoughts about owning both brands - and any thoughts about comparing Gabby to the Kelly.



I have a Lindy and a halzan. 

I literally stumbled onto Moynat walking through Saks on 5th ave. I fell for the madeline but it wouldn't fit my phone. I have a pauline and a madeleine strap. I think of them as completely different brands though very similar. They have some overlap from the "classics". Gabby/gabrielle and the kelly, the oragami and the calvi,. But from there the diverge. Moynat isn't afraid to play with color and have fun where I find hermes more stodgy. I like both and will continue to buy from both.


----------



## eckw

loh said:


> I heard about Moynat when I read that Ramesh Nair went there after Hermes.  I've been to the boutiques in London and Paris, and like others have mentioned, the customer service is superb.  The craftmanship is excellent as well.   I had a 2 Gabys, a black and sand (similar to beton/craie) but rehomed them both.  They were beautifully well-made bags but were a bit too slouchy for me even with a bag insert.  I thought the Gaby would be similar to the Kelly retourne but it's much less structured as there are no side seams as with the K retourne.
> I have a mini-Gabrielle now and lover her to bits.  Like the sellier but more under the radar.  I've rehomed a Rejane also as I just couldn't master the lock mechanisms.



Oh that’s good to know, thanks! I love my Kelly retournes and like the Gaby for its similarly unstructured look but didn’t notice the lack of side seams. Strangely enough, I thought the Gaby seemed slightly more structured in the store but maybe it holds up less well as time goes by? I also looked at the Gabrielle which is more structured but the style didn’t appeal to me as much (I also like retourne more than sellier I’m Kelly’s.)


----------



## Hbaddict

Hi all!
This is my first time posting in TPF. I've been reading this thread and really enjoying it! It's a nice break from the hectic life of having a 4 year old and 6 month old baby and trying to do some work contracts at home . I live in Canada so the SA at the Paris store has been sending me photos to help me decide on my first Moynat bag. Here are some photos .


----------



## loh

eckw said:


> Oh that’s good to know, thanks! I love my Kelly retournes and like the Gaby for its similarly unstructured look but didn’t notice the lack of side seams. Strangely enough, I thought the Gaby seemed slightly more structured in the store but maybe it holds up less well as time goes by? I also looked at the Gabrielle which is more structured but the style didn’t appeal to me as much (I also like retourne more than sellier I’m Kelly’s.)




I thought the same thing about it seeming to be a bit more structured.  I think the way it's displayed and photographed it appears that way, but the only thing that's really supporting the sides are the two snaps on the top of either side.  Other than that there's no side support or structure.  I didn't realize that until I got them home and used them a bit (the slouchiness is pretty much from the start) and noticed how slouchy they really are, which is fine if you like that but it drove me nuts.  And when I wore them with the strap I found the slouchiness made them harder to close.  I think the Gabrielle is easier to get in and out of than the Kelly, but I'm still a Kelly girl at heart.  But I'm still glad I have Moynat in my collection.  It just took some trial and error to figure out which style worked for me.


----------



## kipp

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first time posting in TPF. I've been reading this thread and really enjoying it! It's a nice break from the hectic life of having a 4 year old and 6 month old baby and trying to do some work contracts at home . I live in Canada so the SA at the Paris store has been sending me photos to help me decide on my first Moynat bag. Here are some photos .
> View attachment 4744593
> View attachment 4744594
> View attachment 4744595
> View attachment 4744597
> View attachment 4744598


Welcome and thank you for the photos!  Let us know your decision!


----------



## Sourisbrune

eckw said:


> Oh that’s good to know, thanks! I love my Kelly retournes and like the Gaby for its similarly unstructured look but didn’t notice the lack of side seams. Strangely enough, I thought the Gaby seemed slightly more structured in the store but maybe it holds up less well as time goes by? I also looked at the Gabrielle which is more structured but the style didn’t appeal to me as much (I also like retourne more than sellier I’m Kelly’s.)





loh said:


> I heard about Moynat when I read that Ramesh Nair went there after Hermes.  I've been to the boutiques in London and Paris, and like others have mentioned, the customer service is superb.  The craftmanship is excellent as well.   I had a 2 Gabys, a black and sand (similar to beton/craie) but rehomed them both.  They were beautifully well-made bags but were a bit too slouchy for me even with a bag insert.  I thought the Gaby would be similar to the Kelly retourne but it's much less structured as there are no side seams as with the K retourne.
> I have a mini-Gabrielle now and lover her to bits.  Like the sellier but more under the radar.  I've rehomed a Rejane also as I just couldn't master the lock mechanisms.


Thank you for your thoughts about the Gaby.  Real user experiences are extremely valuable to me.
I’ve seen a few of the bags in person (Rejane, Gabrielle and Limousine) and I think they are beautifully designed and well made.  As I’ve stated in an earlier post, my husband liked the Limo I bought much more than my Hermès Victoria II.
I had a H Garden Party 36 that I sold because it became a puddle of leather over a few months.  I bought a H GP30 and it didn’t puddle.  I think it’s because of the smaller size.
I, too, didn’t think about the lack of seams up the sides from the corners of the Gaby.  I love the Kelly Retourne.  I knew they were different, but think they have the same vibe.  May I ask- Ioh, what size were your Gabys?  I’m hoping a bb holds its shape a little better than a pm, or mm.
Once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> I have a Lindy and a halzan.
> 
> I literally stumbled onto Moynat walking through Saks on 5th ave. I fell for the madeline but it wouldn't fit my phone. I have a pauline and a madeleine strap. I think of them as completely different brands though very similar. They have some overlap from the "classics". Gabby/gabrielle and the kelly, the oragami and the calvi,. But from there the diverge. Moynat isn't afraid to play with color and have fun where I find hermes more stodgy. I like both and will continue to buy from both.


I have a non-Moynat question.  May I ask, how do you like your Halzan?
I just looked at the Hermès website.  No Halzan, Jypsiere, GP and other nice, casual bags.  Have they discontinued the Halzan and the Jypsiere?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first time posting in TPF. I've been reading this thread and really enjoying it! It's a nice break from the hectic life of having a 4 year old and 6 month old baby and trying to do some work contracts at home . I live in Canada so the SA at the Paris store has been sending me photos to help me decide on my first Moynat bag. Here are some photos .
> View attachment 4744593
> View attachment 4744594
> View attachment 4744595
> View attachment 4744597
> View attachment 4744598


I'm from Canada and shop from the Paris store as well - they are just so lovely.  Good luck finding your first Moynat!


----------



## loh

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your thoughts about the Gaby.  Real user experiences are extremely valuable to me.
> I’ve seen a few of the bags in person (Rejane, Gabrielle and Limousine) and I think they are beautifully designed and well made.  As I’ve stated in an earlier post, my husband liked the Limo I bought much more than my Hermès Victoria II.
> I had a H Garden Party 36 that I sold because it became a puddle of leather over a few months.  I bought a H GP30 and it didn’t puddle.  I think it’s because of the smaller size.
> I, too, didn’t think about the lack of seams on the side of the Gaby.  I love the Kelly Retourne.  I knew they were different, but think they have the same vibe.  May I ask- Ioh, what size were your Gabys?  I’m hoping a bb holds its shape a little better than a pm, or mm.
> Once again, thanks for the info.



My Gabys were the MM size.  Perhaps the smaller one will hold its shape better.  To me, the Gaby has a more casual vibe than the K retourne.   I think it works great as a day/city bag.    I just need a bit more structure in my life.  That probably applies to more than just my bags.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first time posting in TPF. I've been reading this thread and really enjoying it! It's a nice break from the hectic life of having a 4 year old and 6 month old baby and trying to do some work contracts at home . I live in Canada so the SA at the Paris store has been sending me photos to help me decide on my first Moynat bag. Here are some photos .
> View attachment 4744593
> View attachment 4744594
> View attachment 4744595
> View attachment 4744597
> View attachment 4744598


Welcome to TPF and thank you for posting some photos. I can never get enough when it comes to Moynat pics . Please make sure you update with some more if you make a purchase!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m hoping a bb holds its shape a little better than a pm, or mm.


The BB does seem to hold its shape better, probably because there is less leather there to slouch.


----------



## m_ichele

Welcome @Hbaddict and thanks for the pictures! 

@Sourisbrune I’ve only tried on mm, pm and bb gaby so I can’t speak from prolonged experience, but bb had the least amount of slouch, although there was some. From what I recall, I was still able to open and close pm with my things in it while carrying it on my shoulder. Same with bb.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The BB does seem to hold its shape better, probably because there is less leather there to slouch.


I carry very little.  My to-go-to bag right now is my Gucci Soho Disco, and the bag is half empty.  I can get easily get away with carrying the bb size Gaby.  The mm does look like it could slouch much more, especially as the leather softens.
Thank you so much for your post!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I carry very little.  My to-go-to bag right now is my Gucci Soho Disco, and the bag is half empty.  I can get easily get away with carrying the bb size Gaby.  The mm does look like it could slouch much more, especially as the leather softens.
> Thank you so much for your post!


I am carrying very little these days too.  Gaby bb is perfect for that.


----------



## sarah7487

Hello all! 

I am deciding on my first Moynat and have narrowed down these two taupe beauties; either the Gaby Bb taupe with gold hardware or Cabotin. 

What do you all think of each of the bag and which is best for a first Moynat


----------



## Bagaholic222

sarah7487 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am deciding on my first Moynat and have narrowed down these two taupe beauties; either the Gaby Bb taupe with gold hardware or Cabotin.
> 
> What do you all think of each of the bag and which is best for a first Moynat


There is no right answer to your question as both bags are lovely in their own ways.  It really boils down to your personal style and how you plan to use it - the Gaby bb has a slightly more casual vibe and can be worn crossbody if need be; the Cabotin is a little more formal due to its structure.  It's a tough choice and I'm glad that I'm not the one that has to make it .  Please keep us posted!


----------



## bagnut1

sarah7487 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am deciding on my first Moynat and have narrowed down these two taupe beauties; either the Gaby Bb taupe with gold hardware or Cabotin.
> 
> What do you all think of each of the bag and which is best for a first Moynat


It also depends on how much you need to carry.  The Cabotin holds quite a bit more.  I can fit my regular organizer right into it, where as the Gaby BB requires a smaller kit.
Both are fabulous bags.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Just sharing some pictures of the Gaby pm.  Chili being modelled below with the new straps:
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gaby pm in polar


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just sharing some pictures of the Gaby pm.  Chili being modelled below with the new straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745502
> View attachment 4745503
> 
> View attachment 4745504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaby pm in polar


Nice!


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarah7487 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am deciding on my first Moynat and have narrowed down these two taupe beauties; either the Gaby Bb taupe with gold hardware or Cabotin.
> 
> What do you all think of each of the bag and which is best for a first Moynat


I am a 100% Gaby fan, but that Cabotin is stunning!!!!!!!!
I agree with the other opinions out there- use, what you’re going to carry, Gaby is more casual, ... but that Cabotin is gorgeous!!!!!!
I hope you can decide- I couldn’t.
Both are winners.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just sharing some pictures of the Gaby pm.  Chili being modelled below with the new straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745502
> View attachment 4745503
> 
> View attachment 4745504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaby pm in polar


Excellent!  Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Excellent!  Thank you for sharing!!!!!


Just reciprocating all the intels and kindness of this amazing group!


----------



## Hbaddict

I made my decision and ordered the Gaby bb in taupe elephant grey with gold hardware. I was trying to decide between the Gaby and the Quattro but I just loved the look of the Gaby, I couldn't resist! I can't wait for it to be delivered. Here are some pictures of it as well as some other handbag pics. The SA was so helpful


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hbaddict said:


> I made my decision and ordered the Gaby bb in taupe elephant grey with gold hardware. I was trying to decide between the Gaby and the Quattro but I just loved the look of the Gaby, I couldn't resist! I can't wait for it to be delivered. Here are some pictures of it as well as some other handbag pics. The SA was so helpful
> View attachment 4745803
> 
> View attachment 4745796
> View attachment 4745797
> View attachment 4745798
> View attachment 4745799


Congratulations on finding your first Moynat!  Please post some pictures with the bag when you receive it


----------



## bagnut1

Hbaddict said:


> I made my decision and ordered the Gaby bb in taupe elephant grey with gold hardware. I was trying to decide between the Gaby and the Quattro but I just loved the look of the Gaby, I couldn't resist! I can't wait for it to be delivered. Here are some pictures of it as well as some other handbag pics. The SA was so helpful
> View attachment 4745803
> 
> View attachment 4745796
> View attachment 4745797
> View attachment 4745798
> View attachment 4745799


Congrats!  You will love it.  And yes +1 on posting modeling shots when it arrives.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hbaddict said:


> I made my decision and ordered the Gaby bb in taupe elephant grey with gold hardware. I was trying to decide between the Gaby and the Quattro but I just loved the look of the Gaby, I couldn't resist! I can't wait for it to be delivered. Here are some pictures of it as well as some other handbag pics. The SA was so helpful
> View attachment 4745803
> 
> View attachment 4745796
> View attachment 4745797
> View attachment 4745798
> View attachment 4745799


Congrats!  You couldn’t go wrong with those choices!!!!!!
I love the bag you chose.  The Cabotin is beautiful, but I’d be afraid to use it.  The Gaby you chose, I would use everyday.  Please, please, please take photos when you get it, and let us know how you like it.  As I’ve stated in an earlier post, I gain so much knowledge when I read about real life use of a bag I like.
I’m sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The Cabotin is beautiful, but I’d be afraid to use it.


FWIW the leather of the Cabotin seems much less delicate /scratch prone than either Box or Barenia.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just sharing some pictures of the Gaby pm.  Chili being modelled below with the new straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745502
> View attachment 4745503
> 
> View attachment 4745504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaby pm in polar


Chili gaby looks so pretty in these pictures!  Previous pix, it looked more reddish orange but these look more dark coral to me, which I love, but it’s a complete departure from what I already have in my bag wardrobe. I really need to see this in person! 

Can Gaby owners chime in on any color transfer experiences?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Chili gaby looks so pretty in these pictures!  Previous pix, it looked more reddish orange but these look more dark coral to me, which I love, but it’s a complete departure from what I already have in my bag wardrobe. I really need to see this in person!
> 
> Can Gaby owners chime in on any color transfer experiences?


I wonder if it’s a chameleon bag.  I’m curious about the color chili, and color transfer on the Gaby, too.  I’ll ask if we can get a photo of Chili outside in natural light.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Can Gaby owners chime in on any color transfer experiences?


I have had zero issues with color transfer, and I wear mine most frequently crossbody with jeans.

(This is also true for all of my Moynat bags.)

Have I mentioned their impeccable quality?


----------



## loh

Out running errands with DS and Miss mini Gabrielle.


----------



## quadmama

loh said:


> Out running errands with DS and Miss mini Gabrielle.



May I ask what color this beautiful mini Gabrielle is? Thanks so much!


----------



## loh

quadmama said:


> May I ask what color this beautiful mini Gabrielle is? Thanks so much!



Certainly, she is celadon.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I wonder if it’s a chameleon bag.  I’m curious about the color chili, and color transfer on the Gaby, too.  I’ll ask if we can get a photo of Chili outside in natural light.


I don't have a Gaby, but I haven't had any issues with colour transfers on other bags with the same leather.  I recall another member had posted about ink spilling on her bag and how the leather managed unscathed by the accident.


----------



## pinkorchid20

My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a non-Moynat question.  May I ask, how do you like your Halzan?
> I just looked at the Hermès website.  No Halzan, Jypsiere, GP and other nice, casual bags.  Have they discontinued the Halzan and the Jypsiere?


Not sure you received a response (sorry if I overlooked it) but the website offers are pretty bad and only few models are available. Usually most things get purchased quickly and won’t be visible on the website for that reason. None of the bags have been discontinued (except for the Mini Halzan) but production amounts might be lower as seasonal focus might shift towards other models. The Halzan in both sizes is one of my most used bags across everything I own. Not for evenings, but a very versatile companion for any other situation and purpose. Can’t praise it enough.


----------



## kipp

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).
> View attachment 4747631
> View attachment 4747633
> View attachment 4747635
> View attachment 4747634


Gorgeous!  Congratulations and thanks for posting these photos!


----------



## quadmama

loh said:


> Certainly, she is celadon.



Thank you! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bagaholic222

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).
> View attachment 4747631
> View attachment 4747633
> View attachment 4747635
> View attachment 4747634


Congrats on your new bag!  It's a pop of spring and so fresh


----------



## pinkorchid20

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats on your new bag!  It's a pop of spring and so fresh


Was quite torn as I thought it was too close to my Malachite B but these days I just feel safer with smaller under the radar bags.


----------



## bagnut1

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).
> View attachment 4747631
> View attachment 4747633
> View attachment 4747635
> View attachment 4747634


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).
> View attachment 4747631
> View attachment 4747633
> View attachment 4747635
> View attachment 4747634


You chose a beautiful color!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## eckw

I had the most pleasant experience at the Moynat store and got to experience their bags first hand. They really are very high quality and I can see why H lovers (including myself) are drawn to this brand.


----------



## eckw

Some modelling shots:


----------



## Sunshine mama

eckw said:


> Some modelling shots:
> 
> View attachment 4749811
> View attachment 4749812
> View attachment 4749813


May I ask what color and size the second picture is? It's gorgeous on you.


----------



## eckw

I was torn between the taupe calfskin Gabby BB and the blue nubuck Gabby PM on my first visit.  Couldn’t decide so went home to think it over. Decided to go for the nubuck as I don’t have anything like that in my collection.  But when I went back, there was the most adorable mini Rejane in a yellow suede color. 

Any guesses as to which one I brought home?


----------



## eckw

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask what color and size the second picture is? It's gorgeous on you.


 
Thanks! Second pic is the Gabby BB in taupe calfskin. It’s their smallest size but actually fits a surprising amount.


----------



## pinkorchid20

eckw said:


> I was torn between the taupe calfskin Gabby BB and the blue nubuck Gabby PM on my first visit.  Couldn’t decide so went home to think it over. Decided to go for the nubuck as I don’t have anything like that in my collection.  But when I went back, there was the most adorable mini Rejane in a yellow suede color.
> 
> Any guesses as to which one I brought home?


Love the Mini Réjane on you! All are gorgeous but this one suits you particularly well. Did you get it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

eckw said:


> Thanks! Second pic is the Gabby BB in taupe calfskin. It’s their smallest size but actually fits a surprising amount.


Thank you!


----------



## eckw

pinkorchid20 said:


> Love the Mini Réjane on you! All are gorgeous but this one suits you particularly well. Did you get it?



Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.

In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.


----------



## LavenderIce

eckw said:


> Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.
> 
> In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 4749858



Thank you for sharing your experience with us and all the gorgeous pictures.  Congratulations on your new Gabby!


----------



## Cool Breeze

eckw said:


> Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.
> 
> In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 4749858


Congratulations!  That color takes my breath away every time I see it.  It’s a gorgeous bag.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rocat

eckw said:


> Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.
> 
> In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 4749858


Stunning color! I would never get tired of it. Congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

eckw said:


> Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.
> 
> In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 4749858


Congrats!  Thanks for sharing all your pictures


----------



## bagnut1

Usually I am super careful about matching my bag to the weather - only a few are "rain bags," the others get a folding tote for stowing when the weather gets wet.

Today I got surprised in a downpour with Little Miss Sunshine.  By the time I got home to dry her off there was little to do - seems like most of the rain rolled right off and not a hint of spots or any wetness to be seen!


----------



## pinkorchid20

eckw said:


> Oh I really really wanted to. But it’s in suede (not nubuck) and too delicate for my clumsy ways. Plus even the SA warned that the yellow color would make it very hard to maintain.
> 
> In the end, I chose the more practical (and no less gorgeous) Gabby PM in outremer nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 4749858


Congrats! This is beautiful, one of my favorite colors (looks very close to Bleu Electrique which I adore). I probably would have decided against the suede as well, completely impractical but such a cute one, especially with the gold hardware. However, not only is yours incredibly stunning, it’s also the much more versatile option. Hope you will enjoy your purchase, keep us posted on how it wears if you don’t mind.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Usually I am super careful about matching my bag to the weather - only a few are "rain bags," the others get a folding tote for stowing when the weather gets wet.
> 
> Today I got surprised in a downpour with Little Miss Sunshine.  By the time I got home to dry her off there was little to do - seems like most of the rain rolled right off and not a hint of spots or any wetness to be seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750194


What is the colour of your Gaby - it's delicious!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> What is the colour of your Gaby - it's delicious!


Thank you!  It's Coral, from this collection Spring 2018:


It's a great color - under certain light looks paler like in the Insta pic, in brighter light more saturated.  I'm into orange these days so really enjoying her.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Thank you!  It's Coral, from this collection Spring 2018:
> View attachment 4750771
> 
> It's a great color - under certain light looks paler like in the Insta pic, in brighter light more saturated.  I'm into orange these days so really enjoying her.


It's a beautiful shade - I am into oranges/corals as well and these colours also make me question my loyalty to neutrals haha!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's a beautiful shade - I am into oranges/corals as well and these colours also make me question my loyalty to neutrals haha!


I know what you mean!  I put myself on a "no more neutral bags" ban a while back and it's WORKING!  I find myself reaching for color, especially now that it feels like such a gift just to be able to go out, let alone bring an actual bag.


----------



## m_ichele

I was texting with Curtis about a possible special order and he sent me some pictures for new Josephines so here’s some new eye candy!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
There will also be a desert rose Grey Josephine but no picture of that yet but desert rose is this color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’m really liking Chili tourterelle, but I’m looking forward to seeing the Desert rose grey combination.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I was texting with Curtis about a possible special order and he sent me some pictures for new Josephines so here’s some new eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751928
> View attachment 4751929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will also be a desert rose Grey Josephine but no picture of that yet but desert rose is this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751930
> 
> I’m really liking Chili tourterelle, but I’m looking forward to seeing the Desert rose grey combination.


Depending on the shade of grey, the desert rose/grey combo may be really pretty (like romantic pretty )!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Depending on the shade of grey, the desert rose/grey combo may be really pretty (like romantic pretty )!


 I really loved the wash of colors for the tricolor sac fleurs so I’m hoping for the same with Josephine.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> I have a non-Moynat question.  May I ask, how do you like your Halzan?
> I just looked at the Hermès website.  No Halzan, Jypsiere, GP and other nice, casual bags.  Have they discontinued the Halzan and the Jypsiere?


Just seeing this!  So apologies for the delay.  I love my halzan.  It's incredibly functional and funky. It has so many pockets that I don't use them all.  I wear it mostly as a cross body and shoulder carry. 

I love it because it is super secure if you want it to be. I will buckle it up and turn it handles towards my body and then I can use the back pockets for immediate need things (sun glasses plane tickets) and keep my phone and wallet safe inside. 

I don't think they've discontinued it. I think they just go in waves of what they make. 

I liked it much more than the jyspiere. That one was way too bulky for me and I like a big bag. Also for the price you should get a Kelly. They are in the same price range. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Just seeing this!  So apologies for the delay.  I love my halzan.  It's incredibly functional and funky. It has so many pockets that I don't use them all.  I wear it mostly as a cross body and shoulder carry.
> 
> I love it because it is super secure if you want it to be. I will buckle it up and turn it handles towards my body and then I can use the back pockets for immediate need things (sun glasses plane tickets) and keep my phone and wallet safe inside.
> 
> I don't think they've discontinued it. I think they just go in waves of what they make.
> 
> I liked it much more than the jyspiere. That one was way too bulky for me and I like a big bag. Also for the price you should get a Kelly. They are in the same price range.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Agreed - the Halzan can go from day to night depending on the specs where as jypsiere is a casual day bag for sure.  Also, the Halzan is so much lighter and easier to get in and out of.  It was a good thing that I got my jypsiere pre-loved otherwise I might be a little upset at the price.  Only the Halzan mini has been discontinued.

BTW @Gainoffunction, how do you find your madeleine strap?  Thoughts on ease of use and weight?


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> Agreed - the Halzan can go from day to night depending on the specs where as jypsiere is a casual day bag for sure.  Also, the Halzan is so much lighter and easier to get in and out of.  It was a good thing that I got my jypsiere pre-loved otherwise I might be a little upset at the price.  Only the Halzan mini has been discontinued.
> 
> BTW @Gainoffunction, how do you find your madeleine strap?  Thoughts on ease of use and weight?



Yeah?  Take the strap off the halzan and it's a cute clutch!  

I really like my strap. I don't find the it heavy. It's definitely dense but not heavy. It's decievingly  large. It can hold my work phone, personal phone, keys, lipstick and a small leather good for cards and cash. Plus have a little room to spare. It's also great day to night. So if you are wandering around a city before dinner it's great. Or you don't want to bring many bags on a trip.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Yeah?  Take the strap off the halzan and it's a cute clutch!
> 
> I really like my strap. I don't find the it heavy. It's definitely dense but not heavy. It's decievingly  large. It can hold my work phone, personal phone, keys, lipstick and a small leather good for cards and cash. Plus have a little room to spare. It's also great day to night. So if you are wandering around a city before dinner it's great. Or you don't want to bring many bags on a trip.


Do you find it 'bulky' if worn crossbody because of its shape?  I just love the design of this bag!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> Do you find it 'bulky' if worn crossbody because of its shape?  I just love the design of this bag!


It's a bit bulky. Not going to lie. But it's not annoying. I would just pull it in front of me of walking through a crowded bar. 

Here are some on body pics. Please excuse my messy office. It was a quick covid set up and I haven't had time to refine it. I need a new desk so putting it off until Ikea is open again!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> It's a bit bulky. Not going to lie. But it's not annoying. I would just pull it in front of me of walking through a crowded bar.
> 
> Here are some on body pics. Please excuse my messy office. It was a quick covid set up and I haven't had time to refine it. I need a new desk so putting it off until Ikea is open again!


Thanks for sharing - don't worry, you haven't seen my dining room table .  I see what you mean but the bag still hugs the body quite well.  Is that coral or flamingo?  Such a happy shade


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for sharing - don't worry, you haven't seen my dining room table .  I see what you mean but the bag still hugs the body quite well.  Is that coral or flamingo?  Such a happy shade


It's flamingo!  I forget the inside color. But something like etope. 

Thanks!  I love it!  I need to wear it more now that it's warm.


----------



## quadmama

Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin. 

*Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
*Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap. 

*Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day. 

*Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".

*What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to. 

*Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.

*Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant. 

I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.


----------



## Cool Breeze

quadmama said:


> Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin.
> 
> *Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
> *Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap.
> 
> *Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day.
> 
> *Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".
> 
> *What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to.
> 
> *Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.
> 
> *Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant.
> 
> I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.
> 
> View attachment 4753915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753937


Congratulations!  You picked a beautiful bag.  I love the color! I wish you many happy years of wear.


----------



## Hbaddict

I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.


----------



## Bagaholic222

quadmama said:


> Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin.
> 
> *Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
> *Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap.
> 
> *Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day.
> 
> *Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".
> 
> *What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to.
> 
> *Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.
> 
> *Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant.
> 
> I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.
> 
> View attachment 4753915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753937


Congratulations on the beautiful bag!  I love this chameleon colour!


Hbaddict said:


> I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754154
> View attachment 4754156


Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin.
> 
> *Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
> *Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap.
> 
> *Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day.
> 
> *Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".
> 
> *What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to.
> 
> *Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.
> 
> *Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant.
> 
> I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.
> 
> View attachment 4753915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753937


Thanks for the detailed and very informative post! Your gaby is gorgeous! Congratulations and wear her in good health!


----------



## m_ichele

Hbaddict said:


> I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754154
> View attachment 4754156


Your bag is gorgeous!! Congratulations and wear her in good health!


----------



## Hbaddict

Hi all, I have really enjoyed reading the posts about the different bags. I was wondering what the group's thoughts are on the Oh tote and the Quattro for everyday use? Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hbaddict said:


> I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754154
> View attachment 4754156


Gorgeous!  Congratulation!!  Wear it in good health


----------



## bagnut1

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all, I have really enjoyed reading the posts about the different bags. I was wondering what the group's thoughts are on the Oh tote and the Quattro for everyday use? Thanks!


Don't have the Oh but the Quattro is fabulous.  I prefer the north/south version.  It's perfect for work/laptop/etc. or just as a purse alternative.  The double handles are brilliant.


----------



## Hbaddict

bagnut1 said:


> Don't have the Oh but the Quattro is fabulous.  I prefer the north/south version.  It's perfect for work/laptop/etc. or just as a purse alternative.  The double handles are brilliant.


Thanks! The Quattro looks so classic and I like how it's reversible


----------



## bagnut1

Hbaddict said:


> Thanks! The Quattro looks so classic and I like how it's reversible


Yes, the reversible is good but I find that I pick one side and just leave it so I don't have to worry about which side is clean.  The canvas version is nice and lightweight and also has a pocket inside.


----------



## Gainoffunction

quadmama said:


> Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin.
> 
> *Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
> *Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap.
> 
> *Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day.
> 
> *Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".
> 
> *What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to.
> 
> *Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.
> 
> *Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant.
> 
> I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.
> 
> View attachment 4753915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753937


What an interesting color!  Beautiful bag and congratulations!!!


----------



## quadmama

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  You picked a beautiful bag.  I love the color! I wish you many happy years of wear.



Thank you!


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful bag!  I love this chameleon colour!
> 
> Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you! I have been looking for a gray bag since I missed out on the Fog last year. I am so glad to have found the Polar for the pm size.


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Thanks for the detailed and very informative post! Your gaby is gorgeous! Congratulations and wear her in good health!



Thank you and I will. I am glad I can finally help with a piece of Moynat in my hands.


----------



## quadmama

Gainoffunction said:


> What an interesting color!  Beautiful bag and congratulations!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Let me begin by saying thank you to all of the fellow Moynat forum contributors who have helped me gain knowledge of the brand Moynat. This forum has kept me well-informed and I am so glad that it is finally my turn to contribute. This is my very first piece from Moynat and I am so excited to have finally found the color, the size and the style that i have been looking for. I have been waiting for the *Gaby pm* in *Polar* to be available for months and it has finally arrived.The leather is buttery soft and it is lined with calf skin.
> 
> *Measurement*: 10.5" (W) 4.5" (D) 7" (H) not counting the handle
> *Strap length*: 47" longest, 39" shortest (counting both sides of the buckles) The strap comes in two pieces and there are 5 holes total on the strap.
> 
> *Color: *The color Polar changes in different lighting. Attached are one inside, one outside with lots of sun, one against white wall, one on a cloudy day.
> 
> *Mod shots: *I am 5'3". When carried on my shoulder, I use the 2nd hole on the strap and the strap length is about 40.5". I use the 4th hole when carrying cross body and the strap length is about 44.5".
> 
> *What fits: *I have also included what items I usually carry daily so readers can get a good sense what fits. I think the PM is a perfect size for a day to day. I can probably down size to the mini, but pm is proportionally more accurate for me and I always have the option to either carry more if I need to.
> 
> *Other brands size comparison: *LV Capucines bb, LV Pochette Metis are about the exact L and W. Chanel Coco handle mini is smaller than Gaby pm.
> 
> *Conclusion: *I think the pm is the perfect size for me. It fits all of my essentials and then some. (Sunglasses, etc). It is understated, relaxed, and elegant.
> 
> I hope this helps someone who is looking for a Gaby pm.
> 
> View attachment 4753915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753937


Congratulations!    Polar is a beautiful color and the size looks like it suits you well.  It’s not a tiny bag, yet it’s not too big.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful bag!  I love this chameleon colour!
> 
> Congrats on your new bag!


Congratulations!  
This neutral is on my wishlist!


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!    Polar is a beautiful color and the size looks like it suits you well.  It’s not a tiny bag, yet it’s not too big.  Enjoy!!!!!



Thank you! It's amazing how it feels to finally have a bag in the right size with the color that I have been waiting for. Thanks for all of the beautiful pictures that you have shared on the forum.


----------



## kipp

OK, so now I'm thinking of the Gabrielle---what do you all think about the PM vs. the BB in terms of usefulness?  Because it is more rigid (like the sellier Kelly), I was wondering if the PM would still be OK and if it is similar to the Kelly 28?  It has been a VERY long time since I've tried these on... and I don't live anywhere near a boutique.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> OK, so now I'm thinking of the Gabrielle---what do you all think about the PM vs. the BB in terms of usefulness?  Because it is more rigid (like the sellier Kelly), I was wondering if the PM would still be OK and if it is similar to the Kelly 28?  It has been a VERY long time since I've tried these on... and I don't live anywhere near a boutique.  Thanks so much in advance!


From what I recall, pm was a better size for me personally. I bought the mm size for my first Moynat but mainly because I really wanted the Zinc Color. It carries everything I need (2 pairs of glasses each in soft case, a chanel small o case, chanel round coin holder, chanel snap card case and iPhone plus)with some room left over so I can use it daily if need be. From what I recall, I think I can still carry everything in pm size, maybe minus a slg. I’m going to the boutique Monday and if they have both, I can compare what I’m able to fit and report back if you like.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> From what I recall, pm was a better size for me personally. I bought the mm size for my first Moynat but mainly because I really wanted the Zinc Color. It carries everything I need (2 pairs of glasses each in soft case, a chanel small o case, chanel round coin holder, chanel snap card case and iPhone plus)with some room left over so I can use it daily if need be. From what I recall, I think I can still carry everything in pm size, maybe minus a slg. I’m going to the boutique Monday and if they have both, I can compare what I’m able to fit and report back if you like.


Thank you so much!  That would be great!


----------



## mystar9898

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all, I have really enjoyed reading the posts about the different bags. I was wondering what the group's thoughts are on the Oh tote and the Quattro for everyday use? Thanks!



I have the Oh Tote in red monogram (1920 canvas) and I love it! It's super light and so well made. Compared to other designer totes, the canvas is durable, doesn't look plasticky as other designer canvas do, and the straps are reinforced and stitched impeccably. Of course it is an open tote so I definitely use a few pouches inside (including a matching Moynat Bad Dreams one), plus put a scarf on top for some semblance of security  I really love it and it's definitely a keeper in my collection!


----------



## mystar9898

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).



Thank you so much for sharing this! So beautiful  I need a green Rejane in my life one day, hopefully sooner than later!

PS - I did some backreading and not sure I understood it correctly, did they say this was the same as the 2019 green? I really regret not buying that in Singapore last September, and now travel is not going to be the same for a while, in my part of the world.


----------



## pinkorchid20

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this! So beautiful  I need a green Rejane in my life one day, hopefully sooner than later!
> 
> PS - I did some backreading and not sure I understood it correctly, did they say this was the same as the 2019 green? I really regret not buying that in Singapore last September, and now travel is not going to be the same for a while, in my part of the world.


It's a green they've been doing over and over again in between  Not permanent, but obviously it keeps coming back every now and then. I stumbled upon it last year but didn't get it and regretted it ever since.


----------



## Hbaddict

mystar9898 said:


> I have the Oh Tote in red monogram (1920 canvas) and I love it! It's super light and so well made. Compared to other designer totes, the canvas is durable, doesn't look plasticky as other designer canvas do, and the straps are reinforced and stitched impeccably. Of course it is an open tote so I definitely use a few pouches inside (including a matching Moynat Bad Dreams one), plus put a scarf on top for some semblance of security  I really love it and it's definitely a keeper in my collection!


Thanks so much for the info! I don't have a store nearby to go and look at it so it's nice to know that it doesn't feel plasticky.


----------



## lulilu

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Malachite Réjane BB is here. Thought I’d also share comparison pictures with my Hermès Malachite Birkin in case anyone was wondering about the difference. Unfortunately both photograph a bit too blue as we don’t have sun here today, but the Moynat Malachite is greener, less blue undertone, looks a bit fresher (leaning towards H Vert Vertigo which I don’t own anymore to compare).
> View attachment 4747631
> View attachment 4747633
> View attachment 4747635
> View attachment 4747634



What made you choose a second bag in an identical color and size?  Which do you carry more?  I'd be torn.


----------



## pinkorchid20

lulilu said:


> What made you choose a second bag in an identical color and size?  Which do you carry more?  I'd be torn.


I honestly don't wear any of them at the moment. Last week I was made aware that I won't return to the office until at least spring 2021 with the possibility of not having to return at all, so that makes me question the need for any bags at this point. The size is not identical - the B30 is a lot larger than the Mini Réjane with 20cm, the latter colour leans more towards Hermès Vert Vertigo which I initially requested at my boutique for my B.


----------



## Gainoffunction

lulilu said:


> What made you choose a second bag in an identical color and size?  Which do you carry more?  I'd be torn.


If it was a neutral would you be asking this question?  Its just like if they had a black b and got a black rejane. Colors need love too


----------



## m_ichele

@kipp here you go! I was able to play with Gabrielle pm and bb and I was correct in what I was able to fit in pm, which is pretty much what I normally carry. BB is great as an evening bag or if you carry just basics. I was able to put a pair of glasses in a cloth case, my phone and either a chanel small o case or round coin purse without feeling like I’m over stuffing it, but you could still fit a few loose small items such as lipstick or AirPods.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also played with the pm oh! tote and I loved it!! It’s the first time they had them in store while I was there and even though I was thinking I’m not much of a tote person anymore, I loved carrying it and the blue with bronze really won me over. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can’t believe I’m sharing this totally unflattering picture that makes me look pregnant but it’s such a great everyday size! The workmanship is amazing and the canvas feels so much more substantial than Goyard. I gave my deposit for a special order so I had to leave oh! behind, but I know I’ll be going back for it soon


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4758760
> @kipp here you go! I was able to play with Gabrielle pm and bb and I was correct in what I was able to fit in pm, which is pretty much what I normally carry. BB is great as an evening bag or if you carry just basics. I was able to put a pair of glasses in a cloth case, my phone and either a chanel small o case or round coin purse without feeling like I’m over stuffing it, but you could still fit a few loose small items such as lipstick or AirPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758793
> 
> I also played with the pm oh! tote and I loved it!! It’s the first time they had them in store while I was there and even though I was thinking I’m not much of a tote person anymore, I loved carrying it and the blue with bronze really won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758797
> 
> I can’t believe I’m sharing this totally unflattering picture that makes me look pregnant but it’s such a great everyday size! The workmanship is amazing and the canvas feels so much more substantial than Goyard. I gave my deposit for a special order so I had to leave oh! behind, but I know I’ll be going back for it soon


Thank you so much, @m_ichele!  I really appreciate the comparison shot and your information. And congratulations on your special order (can I ask, what was it?)  Loving all the latest Moynat photos and intel!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Thank you so much, @m_ichele!  I really appreciate the comparison shot and your information. And congratulations on your special order (can I ask, what was it?)  Loving all the latest Moynat photos and intel!


I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!


----------



## mc.yyz

Hbaddict said:


> I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754154
> View attachment 4754156




What a beautiful bag, congratulations! 

May I ask about the ordering process? I also live in Canada and I am trying to gauge cost (ie. currency conversion, shipping, customs & duties). Your insights would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!


Wow---a Gaby pm in peacock with GHW sounds absolutely stunning!!!  Major congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4758760
> @kipp here you go! I was able to play with Gabrielle pm and bb and I was correct in what I was able to fit in pm, which is pretty much what I normally carry. BB is great as an evening bag or if you carry just basics. I was able to put a pair of glasses in a cloth case, my phone and either a chanel small o case or round coin purse without feeling like I’m over stuffing it, but you could still fit a few loose small items such as lipstick or AirPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758793
> 
> I also played with the pm oh! tote and I loved it!! It’s the first time they had them in store while I was there and even though I was thinking I’m not much of a tote person anymore, I loved carrying it and the blue with bronze really won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758797
> 
> I can’t believe I’m sharing this totally unflattering picture that makes me look pregnant but it’s such a great everyday size! The workmanship is amazing and the canvas feels so much more substantial than Goyard. I gave my deposit for a special order so I had to leave oh! behind, but I know I’ll be going back for it soon


Oh that pm size is so cute - I was debating getting a GP30 but this looks more practical with the over the shoulder strap!


----------



## Bagaholic222

mc.yyz said:


> What a beautiful bag, congratulations!
> 
> May I ask about the ordering process? I also live in Canada and I am trying to gauge cost (ie. currency conversion, shipping, customs & duties). Your insights would be very much appreciated.


I can't comment on the special order process, but I can provide you with some information on ordering from the Paris store as I'm located in Canada.  If you order from the Paris store, you will receive a VAT rebate of 16.67% from the list price.  You have to pay shipping ($60 Euros) and as well as import taxes when it arrives in Canada. You can of course order from any store around the world but you will not get any tax rebate from US orders.  However, I have compared prices, and it is cheaper to order from Europe even factoring in exchange rate and import taxes.  I normally contact the Paris store and they are extremely helpful with information and photos (this goes for all Moynat stores I have contacted in US, Paris and London).  Good Luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hbaddict said:


> Hi all, I have really enjoyed reading the posts about the different bags. I was wondering what the group's thoughts are on the Oh tote and the Quattro for everyday use? Thanks!


I have the Oh! Tote in mm.  I love it.  I haven’t used it the past few months, but I used it almost daily for over a year.  It was comfy because of the wider-than-a-Neverfull straps, it’s lightweight, tough, good in the rain and it has a firm bottom, so no sag.  It comes in pm now, too.  I think that’s perfect for everyday.  Right now the pm is only in the bronze and black (the color combo I have).  Unlike the Neverfull pm, the Oh! Tote in pm can easily be worn on your shoulder.
I use my Hermès Fourbi inside.  It’s perfect size, the same color as the interior of the bag and it‘s great for organizing/cinching close.  The photo below is of my Oh! Tote.


This is my Hermès Fourbi.  If I remember correctly, it’s a 25.




Here are the three sizes available, and the available colors.


I hope this helps.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!


Congrats - that sounds divine!  It will be perfect for Christmas


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 4758760
> @kipp here you go! I was able to play with Gabrielle pm and bb and I was correct in what I was able to fit in pm, which is pretty much what I normally carry. BB is great as an evening bag or if you carry just basics. I was able to put a pair of glasses in a cloth case, my phone and either a chanel small o case or round coin purse without feeling like I’m over stuffing it, but you could still fit a few loose small items such as lipstick or AirPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758793
> 
> I also played with the pm oh! tote and I loved it!! It’s the first time they had them in store while I was there and even though I was thinking I’m not much of a tote person anymore, I loved carrying it and the blue with bronze really won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758797
> 
> I can’t believe I’m sharing this totally unflattering picture that makes me look pregnant but it’s such a great everyday size! The workmanship is amazing and the canvas feels so much more substantial than Goyard. I gave my deposit for a special order so I had to leave oh! behind, but I know I’ll be going back for it soon


Yes indeed!  Moynat bags are like potato chips- can’t stop at one.   I thought the pm would get to you!


----------



## mc.yyz

Bagaholic222 said:


> I can't comment on the special order process, but I can provide you with some information on ordering from the Paris store as I'm located in Canada.  If you order from the Paris store, you will receive a VAT rebate of 16.67% from the list price.  You have to pay shipping ($60 Euros) and as well as import taxes when it arrives in Canada. You can of course order from any store around the world but you will not get any tax rebate from US orders.  However, I have compared prices, and it is cheaper to order from Europe even factoring in exchange rate and import taxes.  I normally contact the Paris store and they are extremely helpful with information and photos (this goes for all Moynat stores I have contacted in US, Paris and London).  Good Luck!



Thank you for sharing this information, especially about the VAT rebate!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!


The custom color palette is amazing.  You've chosen a beautiful color!


----------



## Hbaddict

mc.yyz said:


> What a beautiful bag, congratulations!
> 
> May I ask about the ordering process? I also live in Canada and I am trying to gauge cost (ie. currency conversion, shipping, customs & duties). Your insights would be very much appreciated.


The ordering process was quite easy. Moynat sent me a link to my email and I paid via credit card. The cost including shipping was about 2700 euro and my credit card charge was $4100. Duties was $500. You can also purchase some Moynat bags on 24S. It works out to being about the same price but obviously there are more options when you order from the Paris store


----------



## Hbaddict

Sourisbrune said:


> I have the Oh! Tote in mm.  I love it.  I haven’t used it the past few months, but I used it almost daily for over a year.  It was comfy because of the wider-than-a-Neverfull straps, it’s lightweight, tough, good in the rain and it has a firm bottom, so no sag.  It comes in pm now, too.  I think that’s perfect for everyday.  Right now the pm is only in the bronze and black (the color combo I have).  Unlike the Neverfull pm, the Oh! Tote in pm can easily be worn on your shoulder.
> I use my Hermès Fourbi inside.  It’s perfect size, the same color as the interior of the bag and it‘s great for organizing/cinching close.  The photo below is of my Oh! Tote.
> View attachment 4758834
> 
> This is my Hermès Fourbi.  If I remember correctly, it’s a 25.
> 
> View attachment 4758835
> 
> 
> Here are the three sizes available, and the available colors.
> View attachment 4758837
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you so much! This is so helpful. It's so true, you can't stop at one Moynat bag!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes indeed!  Moynat bags are like potato chips- can’t stop at one.   I thought the pm would get to you!


You were so right!! I think I want to go back and get it this Friday since I’m off 
Thank you all for sharing my excitement


----------



## mystar9898

pinkorchid20 said:


> It's a green they've been doing over and over again in between  Not permanent, but obviously it keeps coming back every now and then. I stumbled upon it last year but didn't get it and regretted it ever since.



Thank you so much for clarifying this for me, I am relieved! I hope to find my perfect green, GHW, structured Moynat (lol, so specific) one day soon when I can travel again  I ended up getting my Oh Tote on my last trip to a Moynat store. Should have just added in the emerald Rejane!



Hbaddict said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I don't have a store nearby to go and look at it so it's nice to know that it doesn't feel plasticky.



No worries, I do hope you love it when you get it! It is my favorite tote, by far, and I've tried a number of them designer totes. Ingrid @thebaghag has written a lot about the Oh Tote both on her Instagram and her blog thebaghagdiaries.com, and she also featured it in this Vogue HK feature released today: My Top 5 Monogram Canvas Shopping Totes


----------



## mystar9898

Hbaddict said:


> I received my Gaby bag today! It is such a nice bag and beautifully made! I can’t wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754154
> View attachment 4754156



Congratulations! She is so beautiful! I really love the Gaby


----------



## galex101404

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!



Congrats on placing your SO!! Can’t wait to see your gorgeous bag when it arrives! ❤️


----------



## Hbaddict

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying this for me, I am relieved! I hope to find my perfect green, GHW, structured Moynat (lol, so specific) one day soon when I can travel again  I ended up getting my Oh Tote on my last trip to a Moynat store. Should have just added in the emerald Rejane!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I do hope you love it when you get it! It is my favorite tote, by far, and I've tried a number of them designer totes. Ingrid @thebaghag has written a lot about the Oh Tote both on her Instagram and her blog thebaghagdiaries.com, and she also featured it in this Vogue HK feature released today: My Top 5 Monogram Canvas Shopping Totes


Thanks for that info and the links, it is really helpful! I decided on the Oh tote, now I need to decide on whether to get the PM or MM!


----------



## Hbaddict

Sourisbrune said:


> I have the Oh! Tote in mm.  I love it.  I haven’t used it the past few months, but I used it almost daily for over a year.  It was comfy because of the wider-than-a-Neverfull straps, it’s lightweight, tough, good in the rain and it has a firm bottom, so no sag.  It comes in pm now, too.  I think that’s perfect for everyday.  Right now the pm is only in the bronze and black (the color combo I have).  Unlike the Neverfull pm, the Oh! Tote in pm can easily be worn on your shoulder.
> I use my Hermès Fourbi inside.  It’s perfect size, the same color as the interior of the bag and it‘s great for organizing/cinching close.  The photo below is of my Oh! Tote.
> View attachment 4758834
> 
> This is my Hermès Fourbi.  If I remember correctly, it’s a 25.
> 
> View attachment 4758835
> 
> 
> Here are the three sizes available, and the available colors.
> View attachment 4758837
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you so much for the info, it is very helpful! I'm 5'3 so I'm leaning towards getting the PM size. Are you able to fit a reasonable amount in it (small laptop, wallet)?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hbaddict said:


> Thank you so much for the info, it is very helpful! I'm 5'3 so I'm leaning towards getting the PM size. Are you able to fit a reasonable amount in it (small laptop, wallet)?


The pm Oh! Tote is 11” wide at the base, 9” tall and 5” deep.  It’ll fit an iPad mini or a small Netbook.  I think it’s more for casual wear and less of an utilitarian workhorse.  It’s just as sturdy as the larger sizes, just not as big.
From experience, my mm tote fits my iPad Pro or my 13 inch MacBook, notebooks/folders.  I usually don’t like to weigh it down with my iPad and MacBook together, but I have done it a few times.  My Fourbi fits in the middle.


----------



## Hbaddict

Sourisbrune said:


> The pm Oh! Tote is 11” wide at the base, 9” tall and 5” deep.  It’ll fit an iPad mini or a small Netbook.  I think it’s more for casual wear and less of an utilitarian workhorse.  It’s just as sturdy as the larger sizes, just not as big.
> From experience, my mm tote fits my iPad Pro or my 13 inch MacBook, notebooks/folders.  I usually don’t like to weigh it down with my iPad and MacBook together, but I have done it a few times.  My Fourbi fits in the middle.


Thank you, that is really helpful to know!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The pm Oh! Tote is 11” wide at the base, 9” tall and 5” deep.  It’ll fit an iPad mini or a small Netbook.  I think it’s more for casual wear and less of an utilitarian workhorse.  It’s just as sturdy as the larger sizes, just not as big.
> From experience, my mm tote fits my iPad Pro or my 13 inch MacBook, notebooks/folders.  I usually don’t like to weigh it down with my iPad and MacBook together, but I have done it a few times.  My Fourbi fits in the middle.


@Sourisbrune I'm curious about the Fourbi insert in your tote.  Does it fit almost flushed inside the Oh Tote or do you have a bit of extra space on the side?  I've been using Samorga inserts for my bags but thinking that the Fourbi 25 might be a good fit for my Quattro...


----------



## LavenderIce

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!



Congrats on your SO!  The specs sound like a dream!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> @Sourisbrune I'm curious about the Fourbi insert in your tote.  Does it fit almost flushed inside the Oh Tote or do you have a bit of extra space on the side?  I've been using Samorga inserts for my bags but thinking that the Fourbi 25 might be a good fit for my Quattro...


The Fourbi sits well in the middle with about an inch to an inch and a half space at each end (giving space to anything I might put in the end pockets (lipstick, gum, ...).  The width allows about 3/4” on each side.  Enough for my iPad Pro in its case and folders.  Also, because the Fourbi is pliable, yet stands on its own, I easily slip my phone, keys, AirPods in three of the four pockets (able to be snapped close), I can easily reach those things as well.
The Fourbi has a zippered pocket that’ll fit a card case, small wallet, and I think, passports.  It has a cord around the top that can cinch the opening quite a bit, depending on how much is in it.
I used a Samorga with my Chanel Deauville.  That bag collapsed after a few uses, so it needed a more structured insert.  I wasn’t the biggest fan of the Samorga insert.  I didn’t like the felt, it was stiff which gave the Deauville an outline crease and though I could’ve purchased a zippered version Samorga, I like the easy cinch of the Fourbi.  What I liked about the Samorga is the color palette- wanted for my black Deauville, but not necessary for my cream colored tote interior.  I couldn’t stand the wait for my Samorga insert, but loved the price.
My bag is in my daughter’s room and she’s sleeping right now, but when she wakes, I’ll take photos Of how well the Fourbi fits.  One nice thing- it doesn’t shift/slide because it’s fabric on fabric.  Here are a couple of photos for now.
A filè, full-size clipboard and 10.5” iPad Pro in my mm Oh! Tote.


My Fourbi.  Yeah, I’ll post photos today that show how my things fit.  Haha!  My first “What’s in my bag!”  I’m planning on getting a pm soon.  I’ve been measuring- I think my 25 Fourbi will fit nicely, so I won’t have to buy a 20cm.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> @Sourisbrune I'm curious about the Fourbi insert in your tote.  Does it fit almost flushed inside the Oh Tote or do you have a bit of extra space on the side?  I've been using Samorga inserts for my bags but thinking that the Fourbi 25 might be a good fit for my Quattro...


I’m unsure how rigid the base is to the Quattro, but this is how well the Fourbi fits in my Oh! Tote.

This photo is of my well used tote filled with more than I would feel comfortable carrying on a daily basis.  It’s very full and the technology inside is heavy.  The 1-1/2” notebook is full.


This is a full Fourbi- I don’t carry much.  I have space on the sides.


Hopefully you can see how much space is on this end.


And the amount of space on this end.


I can easily reach in and get whatever I need.


The zip pocket does fit a passport.


The tote and Fourbi easily stand on their own.


inside the pockets on this side I carry home security and car fobs, and my EPI Pen.


My AirPods and iphone in the other two pockets.  I snap the key, EPI Pen and AirPod pockets, to secure the items.


On the sides, I tuck away the cords and pop in my lipstick.


Cinched closed with items in the pockets.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m unsure how rigid the base is to the Quattro, but this is how well the Fourbi fits in my Oh! Tote.
> 
> This photo is of my well used tote filled with more than I would feel comfortable carrying on a daily basis.  It’s very full and the technology inside is heavy.  The 1-1/2” notebook is full.
> View attachment 4759284
> 
> This is a full Fourbi- I don’t carry much.  I have space on the sides.
> View attachment 4759285
> 
> Hopefully you can see how much space is on this end.
> View attachment 4759286
> 
> And the amount of space on this end.
> View attachment 4759287
> 
> I can easily reach in and get whatever I need.
> View attachment 4759288
> 
> The zip pocket does fit a passport.
> View attachment 4759289
> 
> The tote and Fourbi easily stand on their own.
> View attachment 4759290
> 
> inside the pockets on this side I carry home security and car fobs, and my EPI Pen.
> View attachment 4759291
> 
> My AirPods and iphone in the other two pockets.  I snap the key, EPI Pen and AirPod pockets, to secure the items.
> View attachment 4759292
> 
> On the sides, I tuck away the cords and pop in my lipstick.
> View attachment 4759293
> 
> Cinched closed with items in the pockets.
> View attachment 4759294


I was going to ask you how your fourbi fits in your mm too! Thanks for your post and pictures, it’s very helpful!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m unsure how rigid the base is to the Quattro, but this is how well the Fourbi fits in my Oh! Tote.
> 
> This photo is of my well used tote filled with more than I would feel comfortable carrying on a daily basis.  It’s very full and the technology inside is heavy.  The 1-1/2” notebook is full.
> View attachment 4759284
> 
> This is a full Fourbi- I don’t carry much.  I have space on the sides.
> View attachment 4759285
> 
> Hopefully you can see how much space is on this end.
> View attachment 4759286
> 
> And the amount of space on this end.
> View attachment 4759287
> 
> I can easily reach in and get whatever I need.
> View attachment 4759288
> 
> The zip pocket does fit a passport.
> View attachment 4759289
> 
> The tote and Fourbi easily stand on their own.
> View attachment 4759290
> 
> inside the pockets on this side I carry home security and car fobs, and my EPI Pen.
> View attachment 4759291
> 
> My AirPods and iphone in the other two pockets.  I snap the key, EPI Pen and AirPod pockets, to secure the items.
> View attachment 4759292
> 
> On the sides, I tuck away the cords and pop in my lipstick.
> View attachment 4759293
> 
> Cinched closed with items in the pockets.
> View attachment 4759294


Thank you - this looks like a good fit for my quattro as well.  I will bring my quattro in to see whether 20 or 25 will fit better...I wonder what my SA will think of me "cheating" on H


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thank you - this looks like a good fit for my quattro as well.  I will bring my quattro in to see whether 20 or 25 will fit better...I wonder what my SA will think of me "cheating" on H


Hahahaha!  I brought my Oh! Tote in when I bought my Fourbi.  The SA raised his eyebrows and privately marveled at the tote’s workmanship.  I mentioned that the Gaby would be my next handbag.  The Hermès SA offered to show me some Kelly bags that might be of interest.  Hahahaha!  Nothin’ like a little healthy competition.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Hahahaha!  I brought my Oh! Tote in when I bought my Fourbi.  My SA raised his eyebrows and privately marveled at the tote’s workmanship.  I mentioned that the Gaby would be my next handbag.  My Hermès SA offered to show me some Kelly bags that might be of interest.  Hahahaha!  Nothin’ like a little healthy competition.


I took my Josepine in one time, and he had a puzzled look although another sales complimented my Stuart charm.  Wow - you got offered a Kelly on the spot...healthy competition indeed!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I took my Josepine in one time, and he had a puzzled look although another sales complimented my Stuart charm.  Wow - you got offered a Kelly on the spot...healthy competition indeed!



My regular SA left Hermès in 2017.  I was a faithful customer.

When Wilson left, another guy swooped in.  He sold me two GP bags, and later, my Fourbi.  I guess he thought with my regular SA out of the picture, and a new tote from another luxury house, he’d better keep me happy.

Wilson knew I wanted a Kelly and it was no secret, but I could never pull the trigger on one.

I fell for the Halzan (less expensive and a more useful bag for my lifestyle) right before he left, but never bought it.

I haven’t bought a bag from Hermès since my GP30 in late 2017.  I ended up selling all of my Hermès.

I think the only bag I would buy from Hermès in the future is the Kelly Danse, if I ever had that kind of cash to spend on a bag.  But with a daughter looking at California Universities and an accountant husband, I don’t think my Hermès Danse shopping days are coming unless I win Powerball.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> My regular SA left Hermès in 2017.  I was a faithful customer.
> 
> When Wilson left, another guy swooped in.  He sold me two GP bags, and later, my Fourbi.  I guess he thought with my regular SA out of the picture, and a new tote from another luxury house, he’d better keep me happy.
> 
> Wilson knew I wanted a Kelly and it was no secret, but I could never pull the trigger on one.
> 
> I fell for the Halzan (less expensive and a more useful bag for my lifestyle) right before he left, but never bought it.
> 
> I haven’t bought a bag from Hermès since my GP30 in late 2017.  I ended up selling all of my Hermès.
> 
> I think the only bag I would buy from Hermès in the future is the Kelly Danse, if I ever had that kind of cash to spend on a bag.  But with a daughter looking at California Universities and an accountant husband, I don’t think my Hermès Danse shopping days are coming unless I win Powerball.


With my lifestyle, the quota Hermes bags are not for me.  I like the idea of a Kelly but probably wouldn't use it at all if I buy it.  I think my SA is secretly relieved that I never ask for quota bags lol.  

Don't worry - it'll only be a matter of time before your daughter finishes Universities.  Priorities first!


----------



## Cool Breeze

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a gaby pm in peacock with ghw I’m super excited and can hardly stand the thought of waiting 6 months but I know it will be worth the wait. Seeing the swatch in person confirmed how beyond beautiful the color is. It truly is a chameleon depending on the lighting!


Thank you for all the great photos.  You look adorable.  I can’t wait to see your new bag!


----------



## m_ichele

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you for all the great photos.  You look adorable.  I can’t wait to see your new bag!


You’re welcome and thank you for the kind words. You’re very sweet


----------



## m_ichele

Apparently I don’t have a lot of resolve  The pm oh! tote is now on hold for me so I’m picking it up tomorrow. If anyone wants me to check out anything in particular, just let me know!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Apparently I don’t have a lot of resolve  The pm oh! tote is now on hold for me so I’m picking it up tomorrow. If anyone wants me to check out anything in particular, just let me know!


The tote looks great on you!  Can you please check out the small Danse and Madeleine for me?  Thank you!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> The tote looks great on you!  Can you please check out the small Danse and Madeleine for me?  Thank you!!!


Sure! What did you want me to check? What’s in stock? What fits? Off the top of my head I remember Small danses in a red Nubuck and also a  black calfskin with cognac handle and a Coral Madeline. The black calfskin danse is so pretty and the calfskin is very buttery.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I asked for permission to share this with the group.  Curtis and the Moynat team in the States created a gift palette a few weeks ago.  Boredom, maybe?  I thought they did a great job.  It looks like mm size bags are missing in most of their future lines.  Other bags are still available- these are just the main/popular styles.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I finally got the nerve to ask for permission to share this with the group.  Curtis and the Moynat team in the States created a gift palette a few weeks ago.  Boredom, maybe?  I thought they did a great job.
> View attachment 4759743
> View attachment 4759744
> View attachment 4759745
> View attachment 4759746
> View attachment 4759747
> View attachment 4759748
> View attachment 4759749
> View attachment 4759750
> View attachment 4759751
> View attachment 4759752
> View attachment 4759753
> View attachment 4759754


I love this! They did a fantastic job. I didn’t know they had dahlia  It looks similar to the purpley pink lilac chanel vanity case from 19c (?) that I was contemplating before I realized it wasn’t the vanity that I liked but more the color.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I finally got the nerve to ask for permission to share this with the group.  Curtis and the Moynat team in the States created a gift palette a few weeks ago.  Boredom, maybe?  I thought they did a great job.
> View attachment 4759743
> View attachment 4759744
> View attachment 4759745
> View attachment 4759746
> View attachment 4759747
> View attachment 4759748
> View attachment 4759749
> View attachment 4759750
> View attachment 4759751
> View attachment 4759752
> View attachment 4759753
> View attachment 4759754


Fantastique!  This is wonderful and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Sure! What did you want me to check? What’s in stock? What fits? Off the top of my head I remember Small danses in a red Nubuck and also a  black calfskin with cognac handle and a Coral Madeline. The black calfskin danse is so pretty and the calfskin is very buttery.


Yes - what fits and colour in stock in would great!  A few members have commented how nice the black Danse is but it just didn't appeal to me in the photos - perhaps because I think it needs to be in colour?  Have fun!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I finally got the nerve to ask for permission to share this with the group.  Curtis and the Moynat team in the States created a gift palette a few weeks ago.  Boredom, maybe?  I thought they did a great job.
> View attachment 4759743
> View attachment 4759744
> View attachment 4759745
> View attachment 4759746
> View attachment 4759747
> View attachment 4759748
> View attachment 4759749
> View attachment 4759750
> View attachment 4759751
> View attachment 4759752
> View attachment 4759753
> View attachment 4759754


THANK YOU - talk about sensory overload!!!  Compliments to Curtis and his team.  This is so useful and will keep me up at night contemplating my next bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I love this! They did a fantastic job. I didn’t know they had dahlia  It looks similar to the purpley pink lilac chanel vanity case from 19c (?) that I was contemplating before I realized it wasn’t the vanity that I liked but more the color.


Next bag is Dahlia, Huh?  2021?  I’m unsure if all the colors are available right now.  You stated you saw an available color palette when you ordered your Gaby.  I’m sure you saw all the available colors at that time.  When they worked on this, polar and a couple of other colors were not out.  You chose a beautiful color for your custom bag.  and yes, think 2021! 
Curtis and I were texting earlier and I mentioned that you liked the pm Oh! Tote.  He told me that you will forever be known at Moynat as their first SCP client.  You are famous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> THANK YOU - talk about sensory overload!!!  Compliments to Curtis and his team.  This is so useful and will keep me up at night contemplating my next bag


  Maybe it’ll help you dream about your next bag.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Next bag is Dahlia, Huh?  2021?  I’m unsure if all the colors are available right now.  You stated you saw an available color palette when you ordered your Gaby.  I’m sure you saw all the available colors at that time.  When they worked on this, polar and a couple of other colors were not out.  You chose a beautiful color for your custom bag.  and yes, think 2021!
> Curtis and I were texting earlier and I mentioned that you liked the pm Oh! Tote.  He told me that you will forever be known at Moynat as their first SCP client.  You are famous!


I visited as soon as they opened but I didn’t purchase until a day or two later so I have wondered if I was indeed the first client. How fun to know that I am  Christy, the manager, pointed out that it’s been a year since I bought my Gabrielle so it’s our anniversary lol. When Christy brought out the swatch book, I was so focused on peacock and overstimulated with all the beautiful bags, I didn’t even think to look at the other colors I’ll have to ask about dahlia too tomorrow for future planning. Thanks for sharing with us, you always have the best info!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Yes - what fits and colour in stock in would great!  A few members have commented how nice the black Danse is but it just didn't appeal to me in the photos - perhaps because I think it needs to be in colour?  Have fun!


I’ve also seen pm danse in taupe calfskin and outremer Nubuck and I think you’re right, it’s fantastic in color. The black calfskin was more expensive than Nubuck too. I think by $600?? Danse didn’t catch my eye initially, but when I tried it on, it completely won me over and made it to my wishlist.  
There was so much to see in the boutique from bags to slgs and a new double tour bracelet that’s pretty inspired. The Paradis display caught my eye so I want to try those on too. And goodness, there was a monogram cosmetic type travel case that was breathtaking. I can’t believe I didn’t take pictures, but tomorrow I definitely will and report back!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I’ve also seen pm danse in taupe calfskin and outremer Nubuck and I think you’re right, it’s fantastic in color. The black calfskin was more expensive than Nubuck too. I think by $600?? Danse didn’t catch my eye initially, but when I tried it on, it completely won me over and made it to my wishlist.
> There was so much to see in the boutique from bags to slgs and a new double tour bracelet that’s pretty inspired. The Paradis display caught my eye so I want to try those on too. And goodness, there was a monogram cosmetic type travel case that was breathtaking. I can’t believe I didn’t take pictures, but tomorrow I definitely will and report back!


PLEASE take pictures - to be honest, I was eyeing all the bags in the backgound of the photos you uploaded. I think the appeal of Danse is its simplicity - I think of it as a casual Madeline haha. I can't wait to see you with the Paradis and all the other goodies. I'm living vicariously through you


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> PLEASE take pictures - to be honest, I was eyeing all the bags in the backgound of the photos you uploaded. I think the appeal of Danse is its simplicity - I think of it as a casual Madeline haha. I can't wait to see you with the Paradis and all the other goodies. I'm living vicariously through you


At first I thought danse was too simple, but then after carrying it and seeing it on,  I realized that’s what makes it so pretty. Effortlessly chic never clicked with me, but now I totally get it with Danse.


----------



## kipp

Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


It’s stunning!


----------



## kipp

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> It’s stunning!


Thank you!!!


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


OMG that is gorgeous!  You will love box, it's TDF!


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


So beautiful - was the box leather a special order?  Enjoy your beautiful Gabrielle!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


Congratulations!! What a stunner!  I’ve found thats the case with trying to capture the colors in pictures. In the boutique, the lighting is amber so the colors are off. I need to go out into the mall for normal lighting and then find patches of sunlight to get a better idea. Please share more pictures when you’re able to carry it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


Congratulations!! It’s magnificent; beautiful color and leather!!  i wish you many happy outings!


----------



## quadmama

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365



It's absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I sure would like to know how the bag wears after you have the chance to use it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365



The bag is beautiful and the color is stunning!  The box leather looks so luxurious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> OMG that is gorgeous!  You will love box, it's TDF!


Many thanks to all of you---@bagnut1, @Bagaholic22, @m_ichele, @Cool Breeze, @quadmama, and @Sourisbrune for your kind words.   I would not have been able to order sight unseen without all of your expertise here to help guide me.  

Re: box leather and wear, this bag apparently came out in the late fall of 2018 so it's over 1.5 years old (not a special order), and despite hanging around boutiques for all this time and being handled---it is absolutely pristine.  This gives me hope that this box leather will wear better than I expected!  It won't be an everyday bag for me, but that's OK.  I'll for sure let you all know how it goes but am optimistic.

Now thinking of my next bag---sigh...  Perhaps a Gaby but not anytime soon...  LOL!   Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kipp said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the kale box leather Gabrielle PM sight unseen.   My first Gabrielle and first green bag, which I’ve been coveting lately.  She arrived this morning and I’m over the moon!  The photos (in fact none of the ones I’ve received from Moynat or seen online here) do not capture the color correctly in any way but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760360
> View attachment 4760365


Oh wow! That is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## kipp

^^^^Thank you, @Tonimichelle!


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Many thanks to all of you---@bagnut1, @Bagaholic22, @m_ichele, @Cool Breeze, @quadmama, and @Sourisbrune for your kind words.   I would not have been able to order sight unseen without all of your expertise here to help guide me.
> 
> Re: box leather and wear, this bag apparently came out in the late fall of 2018 so it's over 1.5 years old (not a special order), and despite hanging around boutiques for all this time and being handled---it is absolutely pristine.  This gives me hope that this box leather will wear better than I expected!  It won't be an everyday bag for me, but that's OK.  I'll for sure let you all know how it goes but am optimistic.
> 
> Now thinking of my next bag---sigh...  Perhaps a Gaby but not anytime soon...  LOL!   Thanks again for all your support.


When you are ready we are here to enable you.  (And, Gaby is a great choice.)


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> When you are ready we are here to enable you.  (And, Gaby is a great choice.)


----------



## m_ichele

I went to the boutique today to pick up my Oh! Tote and took pictures of everything in the store for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## m_ichele

More....


----------



## m_ichele

A few more...


----------



## m_ichele

And more....


----------



## m_ichele

Still not done...


----------



## m_ichele

And that’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
everything!


----------



## kipp

Thank you @m_ichele!  Many beauties in your photos!  Especially love the upside-down Rejane and the mini-vanities with the curved bottom.  Gorgeous!


----------



## m_ichele

@Bagaholic222 my regular SA and manager weren’t there today so someone new rang me up and wasn’t as helpful so I didn’t ask about other Madeline colors, but if you’d like I can text them Friday for a color check.  In terms of Pm danse, what they have is what was out so they’re amongst the pictures. I was able to try both bags with my things and pm danse fit everything easily, both my hard glasses cases, small o case, round coin holder, snap card holder and iphone plus in a regular plastic case. Madeline strap, I just put both pairs of glasses in the soft case and took out one slg. Hope this helps!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Thank you @m_ichele!  Many beauties in your photos!  Especially love the upside-down Rejane and the mini-vanities with the curved bottom.  Gorgeous!


I’ve been curious about it since @Sourisbrune posted it so I had to try it on. It’s tall enough to fit my old iPhone plus, Both pairs of glasses in soft cases but I’d have to fiddle with slgs. I’m surprised at how roomy it is and the calfskin is beautiful. The black one had a little mark on it but buffed out pretty easily while the gold (cognac?) one didn’t buff out as easily but I could see it aging beautifully. My friend doesn’t like patina on bags so she preferred black.


----------



## Hbaddict

m_ichele said:


> And that’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760966
> View attachment 4760967
> View attachment 4760968
> View attachment 4760969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything!


Thanks for posting all those amazing pictures! I'm leaning towards getting the Oh tote PM. I know you just picked up yours but how are you enjoying it? First impressions?


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 my regular SA and manager weren’t there today so someone new rang me up and wasn’t as helpful so I didn’t ask about other Madeline colors, but if you’d like I can text them Friday for a color check.  In terms of Pm danse, what they have is what was out so they’re amongst the pictures. I was able to try both bags with my things and pm danse fit everything easily, both my hard glasses cases, small o case, round coin holder, snap card holder and iphone plus in a regular plastic case. Madeline strap, I just put both pairs of glasses in the soft case and took out one slg. Hope this helps!


You're the best - these are literally pictures of everything haha!!!  Thank you for checking it out for me So many lovely things...that Paradis just made it on my official drool list!


----------



## m_ichele

Hbaddict said:


> Thanks for posting all those amazing pictures! I'm leaning towards getting the Oh tote PM. I know you just picked up yours but how are you enjoying it? First impressions?


I love it! It’s very light but not flimsy. The base is structured as you can see in the pictures so it doesn’t just collapse in on itself. And it stands up on its own! I’m still going to get a zipped top insert for it just for security though. It’s really cute for everyday use and it’s different from what you typically see. I definitely recommend it!!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> You're the best - these are literally pictures of everything haha!!!  Thank you for checking it out for me So many lovely things...that Paradis just made it on my official drool list!


You’re so very welcome! Yes!! It literally is everything   but I had a ball doing it! The big wall pic of Paradis’,in the middle, are the gold globe clutch and gold mini limo trunk 20. I wanted to ask to try it on but like I said before, this SA wasn’t as helpful and her customer came back into the store so she was busy. The tall Paradis is satin calfskin I believe and petrol blue. It was gorgeous!! I love the simplicity of it and it’s on my wishlist too. After something in dahlia though


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> You’re so very welcome! Yes!! It literally is everything   but I had a ball doing it! The big wall pic of Paradis’,in the middle, are the gold globe clutch and gold mini limo trunk 20. I wanted to ask to try it on but like I said before, this SA wasn’t as helpful and her customer came back into the store so she was busy. The tall Paradis is satin calfskin I believe and petrol blue. It was gorgeous!! I love the simplicity of it and it’s on my wishlist too. After something in dahlia though


Yes - I saw the dahlia swatch last night and couldn't stop thinking about that


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Yes - I saw the dahlia swatch last night and couldn't stop thinking about that


I saw it too!! In the store it looked red but in natural light pinky purple. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m waiting to hear if it will go into production or not because I want it


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I saw it too!! In the store it looked red but in natural light pinky purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761018
> View attachment 4761019
> 
> I’m waiting to hear if it will go into production or not because I want it


It's a good thing that you took a picture of it out in natural light - it's hard to tell when you take photos inside the store.  But that is such a yummy shade - it'll be so cute in a mini size!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Thank you for all the amazing eye candy @m_ichele those black Rejane in satin calf? Or box? (Not sure!) are TDF as is the dark red one and so many other beautiful bags


----------



## galex101404

Thanks for all the eye candy @m_ichele


----------



## bagnut1

Thanks for sharing @m_ichele !!


----------



## Eyya

.


----------



## Eyya

Hello everyone! Please tell me the dimensions in cm of the Gabi bb bag. There is no Moinat boutique in my country, I can’t see the bag in person. Thanks to all!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Eyya said:


> Hello everyone! Please tell me the dimensions in cm of the Gabi bb bag. There is no Moinat boutique in my country, I can’t see the bag in person. Thanks to all!


I‘m assuming the mini is the BB but hopefully this will help


----------



## Eyya

Tonimichelle said:


> I‘m assuming the mini is the BB but hopefully this will help
> View attachment 4761534


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I love it! It’s very light but not flimsy. The base is structured as you can see in the pictures so it doesn’t just collapse in on itself. And it stands up on its own! I’m still going to get a zipped top insert for it just for security though. It’s really cute for everyday use and it’s different from what you typically see. I definitely recommend it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760989
> View attachment 4760990


Congrats on your Oh! Tote. You described it beautifully- I love how it stands on its own, too. Thank you for the eye candy! Oh my goodness!!!!!!!! I want ... everything!!!!!!!!!!!  Great modeling shots, too. I appreciate seeing what a style looks like on you- I channel your casual vibe. Thank you so much!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Congrats on your Oh! Tote. You described it beautifully- I love how it stands on its own, too. Thank you for the eye candy! Oh my goodness!!!!!!!! I want ... everything!!!!!!!!!!!  Great modeling shots, too. I appreciate seeing what a style looks like on you- I channel your casual vibe. Thank you so much!


You’re very welcome! It was truly my pleasure to bring the boutique to everyone. Casual is where I live lol so thank you for your sweet words.  I’m supposed to get one of the inserts I ordered so hopefully it fits and I can start using my tote


----------



## Siutip

Hbaddict said:


> The ordering process was quite easy. Moynat sent me a link to my email and I paid via credit card. The cost including shipping was about 2700 euro and my credit card charge was $4100. Duties was $500. You can also purchase some Moynat bags on 24S. It works out to being about the same price but obviously there are more options when you order from the Paris store


Thank you for sharing the information.  This is very helpful.  Obviously, I am from Canada as well.   I am in love with the Limousine and was trying to find out the pricing, but to no avail, since it is not available 24S.  May I ask how you get in touch with the Paris store?  Many thanks!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Love the grey & teal one it's so unique


----------



## Hbaddict

Siutip said:


> Thank you for sharing the information.  This is very helpful.  Obviously, I am from Canada as well.   I am in love with the Limousine and was trying to find out the pricing, but to no avail, since it is not available 24S.  May I ask how you get in touch with the Paris store?  Many thanks!


I'm glad the information was helpful. I emailed the Paris store and then the assistant manager contacted me and provided me with her WeChat and WhatsApp contact information so she could share pictures more easily. The email address is boutique@moynat.com


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is a preview of some of Moynat’s upcoming high-end bags.  It looks like they are going through a croc stage.  I’m sorry some of the photos are blurry.


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> I asked for permission to share this with the group.  Curtis and the Moynat team in the States created a gift palette a few weeks ago.  Boredom, maybe?  I thought they did a great job.  It looks like mm size bags are missing in most of their future lines.  Other bags are still available- these are just the main/popular styles.



 Thank you SO much for sharing this @Sourisbrune !!! I wanted to grab into my screen and touch all those beautiful bags!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> This is a preview of some of Moynat’s upcoming high-end bags.  It looks like they are going through a croc stage.  I’m sorry some of the photos are blurry.
> View attachment 4762381
> View attachment 4762382
> View attachment 4762383
> View attachment 4762384
> View attachment 4762385
> View attachment 4762386
> View attachment 4762387
> View attachment 4762388
> View attachment 4762389
> View attachment 4762390


Thank you @Sourisbrune for these photos!  I truly believe that Moynat exotics are THE MOST BEAUTIFUL of all the high end makers.  Sadly, they are completely out of my orbit price-wise but stunning to see and appreciate.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> This is a preview of some of Moynat’s upcoming high-end bags.  It looks like they are going through a croc stage.  I’m sorry some of the photos are blurry.
> View attachment 4762381
> View attachment 4762382
> View attachment 4762383
> View attachment 4762384
> View attachment 4762385
> View attachment 4762386
> View attachment 4762387
> View attachment 4762388
> View attachment 4762389
> View attachment 4762390


Thank you @Sourisbrune! My favorite is the blue Madeline clutch


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune for these photos!  I truly believe that Moynat exotics are THE MOST BEAUTIFUL of all the high end makers.  Sadly, they are completely out of my orbit price-wise but stunning to see and appreciate.


Ditto.  Maybe I’ll buy one as a lottery winner.


----------



## m_ichele

@Bagaholic222 I asked Curtis about dahlia and he said it was a very limited run but since it’s in the leather book, it might be possible for SO. They have a dahlia gaby mm in NYC now.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 I asked Curtis about dahlia and he said it was a very limited run but since it’s in the leather book, it might be possible for SO. They have a dahlia gaby mm in NYC now.


I wish I knew earlier...I ordered a Gaby pm in taupe.  I wonder if they would do a SO with dahlia in another stylle


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I wish I knew earlier...I ordered a Gaby pm in taupe.  I wonder if they would do a SO with dahlia in another stylle


I believe they can. Curtis said colors that are available can be made into different shapes but I don’t think they’ll use a a different type of leather on a certain style. For example I had also asked about eggplant for gaby pm, but since eggplant was carat calf, they couldn’t use that leather on gaby pm. They could use medoc taurillon since that color is close to eggplant if eggplant is what I really wanted. Doesn’t hurt to put a request in, worse thing is Ramesh Nair says no, but at least you tried  Taupe gaby pm is still divine!!


----------



## m_ichele

I received my zip top purse insert today so I took my new buddy out to run a few errands. I think we’ll be very happy together


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> I received my zip top purse insert today so I took my new buddy out to run a few errands. I think we’ll be very happy together
> View attachment 4762956


This looks great and what a fantastic idea to put in a zippered insert!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> This looks great and what a fantastic idea to put in a zippered insert!


I highly recommend this nylon insert  from amazon. I got the medium size and it’s perfect. 6 pockets on the inside, 3 more along one side on the outside and one long zippered pocket on the other side. Since it’s nylon it molds to the shape of the tote without distorting it.


----------



## Siutip

Hbaddict said:


> I'm glad the information was helpful. I emailed the Paris store and then the assistant manager contacted me and provided me with her WeChat and WhatsApp contact information so she could share pictures more easily. The email address is boutique@moynat.com


Thank you so much for the information! Enjoy your Gaby BB, it’s a lovely bag. Look forward to more pics with Gaby and your beautiful cat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I highly recommend this nylon insert  from amazon. I got the medium size and it’s perfect. 6 pockets on the inside, 3 more along one side on the outside and one long zippered pocket on the other side. Since it’s nylon it molds to the shape of the tote without distorting it.


May I ask, what is the name of your insert?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 I asked Curtis about dahlia and he said it was a very limited run but since it’s in the leather book, it might be possible for SO. They have a dahlia gaby mm in NYC now.



This is an artificial lighting photo of the dahlia mm Gaby in NYC.  They made this color Gaby in mm only.  Moynat staff is listening to our opinions.  M_ichele and I have asked Curtis about dahlia.  He hasn’t ruled out that it could come out in the smaller Gabys at a later time.  At least that would save SO time.  It’s all up to Paris.   We’ll update you, if we hear any future plans.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> May I ask, what is the name of your insert?


It’s by vercord. I can’t remember if we’re allowed to post links so I’ll pm it to you.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> This is an artificial lighting photo of the dahlia mm Gaby in NYC.  They made this color Gaby in mm only.  Moynat staff is listening to our opinions.  M_ichele and I have asked Curtis about dahlia.  He hasn’t ruled out that it could come out in the smaller Gabys at a later time.  At least that would save SO time.  It’s all up to Paris.   We’ll update you, if we hear any future plans.
> View attachment 4763674


Thank you for the photo.  It’s a beautiful color.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> This is an artificial lighting photo of the dahlia mm Gaby in NYC.  They made this color Gaby in mm only.  Moynat staff is listening to our opinions.  M_ichele and I have asked Curtis about dahlia.  He hasn’t ruled out that it could come out in the smaller Gabys at a later time.  At least that would save SO time.  It’s all up to Paris.   We’ll update you, if we hear any future plans.
> View attachment 4763674


Thanks for the pic @Sourisbrune! I really do hope they make this in smaller sizes. That’s good news it hasn’t been ruled out, at least there’s still time to fill the piggy bank


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have a question.
For those of you who own a Gaby pm, how well has it held its shape?
I remember reading the mm slouches quickly with minimal use, and the bb is a tiny bundle that keeps its shape.  I’m curious about the pm because I‘m thinking it’s the size I’ll probably end up getting.  Thank you!


----------



## Siutip

swallowtails said:


> After getting a Limousine only last year I'm beginning to think of a second Moynat. My pick right now is a Rejane 30, as I usually end up using bags around that size most often, but I'm still unsure as it lacks an outer pocket to comfortably slip my phone in, which I'm quite used to doing especially with flap bags to minimise needing to fiddle with the clasps every time. I would love to hear about experiences using the Rejane - does it suit you to a T? How has it held up?


Hi @swallowtails! I am interested in the Limousine.  I have read that a couple of Limousine owners have returned or sold their bags. So would you mind sharing how you like the bag after a year?  Does it hold enough for a regular day use? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## quadmama

Hello, I have not used my Gaby pm out yet. But I do find that if I keep the snap buttons on both sides on and shapes the bag with items in them, then the bag keeps its shape. (Guess gravity from the items help).  I will report back once I have had the chance to wear it out and see.


----------



## quadmama

Hi, everyone: 

A question regarding import duties. I was wondering if any of you have ordered from Paris store and had your items ship to the US. If so, what is the estimated % of duty?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC newbie.  A pm Gaby.  I love this neutral!!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC newbie.  A pm Gaby.  I love this neutral!!!!
> View attachment 4768362


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune  What color is this?


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune  What color is this?


Looks like taupe?


----------



## Chrissy131

Is Moynat doing 30% off? I saw on Chinese social media in Paris is 30% off. Wonder if this is happening in US?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune  What color is this?


It is taupe.  Back at ya!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> It is taupe.  Back at ya!


Is this the one you're thinking of getting???  We could be twining LOL!  I ordered a Taupe pm except I asked for GHW because I don't have any GWH bags and now I have to wait


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is a beautiful color!  Though I’m a silver gal, this color with ghw is so rich.  It’s stunning!  Sadly, this color is going to have to wait, but it is one of my top three bags. So, if all goes well, I’ll be your twin next year.  I want it in black this year.  On this taupe bag, you can see the precision of the hand stitching.  It’s amazing!  I can’t even sew that straight with exact tension on each stitch using a sewing machine.
I’m very excited to see your photos.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> This is a beautiful color!  Though I’m a silver gal, this color with ghw is so rich.  It’s stunning!  Sadly, this color is going to have to wait, but it is one of my top three bags. So, if all goes well, I’ll be your twin next year.  I want it in black this year.  On this taupe bag, you can see the precision of the hand stitching.  It’s amazing!  I can’t even sew that straight with exact tension on each stitch using a sewing machine.
> I’m very excited to see your photos.


To be honest - I'm a silver hardware gal too.  But I thought I'd try something different and the GHW was not too jarring in the Taupe.  I hope I won't regret this haha!  I was debating between Black and Taupe too - staples!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> To be honest - I'm a silver hardware gal too.  But I thought I'd try something different and the GHW was not too jarring in the Taupe.  I hope I won't regret this haha!  I was debating between Black and Taupe too - staples!


I’m sure you’ll have no regrets.  Moynat’s ghw is very pretty, not brassy.  You’ll love it!!!


----------



## Gainoffunction

I know this has been posted so apologies, but does anyone have any shots of the larger Gabby on body?  
TIA!


----------



## m_ichele

Gainoffunction said:


> I know this has been posted so apologies, but does anyone have any shots of the larger Gabby on body?
> TIA!


This is a pic my SA sent me but I don’t know the height of the model.


----------



## Gainoffunction

m_ichele said:


> This is a pic my SA sent me but I don’t know the height of the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769593


Thank you!  This is perfect!


----------



## Sourisbrune

This looks like a mm Gaby, given the small gap on each side of the flap?  Wow!  It’s a beauty, but it’s a biggie, too.





m_ichele said:


> This is a pic my SA sent me but I don’t know the height of the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769593





Gainoffunction said:


> Thank you!  This is perfect!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> This looks like a mm Gaby, given the small gap on each side of the flap?  Wow!  It’s a beauty, but it’s a biggie, too.


I thought that (although I love it that size), I’m not sure if it’s partly the angle of the photo though as looking at the measurements it’s 32cm wide so not that big!


----------



## Tonimichelle

To give an idea of size, this is a Kelly 32, which is slightly smaller back to front, but otherwise pretty similar. I’m 5’2” UK size 8


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> This looks like a mm Gaby, given the small gap on each side of the flap?  Wow!  It’s a beauty, but it’s a biggie, too.


I loooove a big bag!  I have some small ones but they are even on the big side of being small. The smallest I have is the madeline strap.  

I am looking for something briefcase like. Like a kelly routurne 35 or 40.  Floppy, worn in, comfortable.  I don't think the big Gaby will do the trick but it is cute!  Probably swing toward the small Gaby for other more general purposes.


----------



## bagnut1

Gainoffunction said:


> I loooove a big bag!  I have some small ones but they are even on the big side of being small. The smallest I have is the madeline strap.
> 
> I am looking for something briefcase like. Like a kelly routurne 35 or 40.  Floppy, worn in, comfortable.  I don't think the big Gaby will do the trick but it is cute!  Probably swing toward the small Gaby for other more general purposes.


Have you taken a look at the Danse?   It's 35cm and deep.  The handle is good for hand or even shoulder if you don't have a big coat or other bulky garment on.  Strap is cross-body.  It's definitely floppy and comfy.  Also don't be afraid of the nubuck, it's very hardy.


----------



## Gainoffunction

bagnut1 said:


> Have you taken a look at the Danse?   It's 35cm and deep.  The handle is good for hand or even shoulder if you don't have a big coat or other bulky garment on.  Strap is cross-body.  It's definitely floppy and comfy.  Also don't be afraid of the nubuck, it's very hardy.


I have. I liked it but wasn't instantly in love.  But bags are known to grow on me.  I think I need to take my laptop into a store and play. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> I have. I liked it but wasn't instantly in love.  But bags are known to grow on me.  I think I need to take my laptop into a store and play.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you should give it another go - I think of the Danse as a casual Madeleine.  Since you have the Madeleine already, it might just grow on you


----------



## swallowtails

Siutip said:


> Hi @swallowtails! I am interested in the Limousine.  I have read that a couple of Limousine owners have returned or sold their bags. So would you mind sharing how you like the bag after a year?  Does it hold enough for a regular day use? Many thanks in advance!


Hi sure, I still have and use it. My personal take is that the lack of a proper shoulder strap makes it a little annoying to carry especially if I have to carry my shopping as well, so I only take it out to places where I'm fairly sure I won't have to carry anything else and can afford not being totally handsfree. The leather is still in tip top condition, and I haven't noticed any scratches or deficiencies in quality inside and out. I like the lock, it's pretty fun to play with. Tbh I feel the limo might be designed as an elegant travel bag but personally it is not practical enough for that.


----------



## Siutip

swallowtails said:


> Hi sure, I still have and use it. My personal take is that the lack of a proper shoulder strap makes it a little annoying to carry especially if I have to carry my shopping as well, so I only take it out to places where I'm fairly sure I won't have to carry anything else and can afford not being totally handsfree. The leather is still in tip top condition, and I haven't noticed any scratches or deficiencies in quality inside and out. I like the lock, it's pretty fun to play with. Tbh I feel the limo might be designed as an elegant travel bag but personally it is not practical enough for that.


Thank you so much for the review. This is very helpful.  I really like the design and shape of the limo.  It's elegant, yet causal enough for daily use.  And then, I saw the Gaby...  I saw some limo pictures with a shoulder strap.  I wonder if that's the Limo BB, and not the regular size.  It would be fantastic, if they added a shoulder strap for the limo soft. I guess I need to ask the boutique to find out.  Thank you again!!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Siutip said:


> Thank you so much for the review. This is very helpful.  I really like the design and shape of the limo.  It's elegant, yet causal enough for daily use.  And then, I saw the Gaby...  I saw some limo pictures with a shoulder strap.  I wonder if that's the Limo BB, and not the regular size.  It would be fantastic, if they added a shoulder strap for the limo soft. I guess I need to ask the boutique to find out.  Thank you again!!  Much appreciated.


I asked about longer shoulder straps on the “regular-size” Limo several years ago and Ramesh offered to make a custom bag with clips hidden under the handheld straps, so I may clip an optional shoulder strap.  I decided not to order it.  He then came out with the mini with that option.  I don’t know if the larger size would still have that option available in a custom order, but it’s worth the ask, if you’re interested.


----------



## kipp

Just for everyone’s information, I got a message from one of the sales associates from Moynat at Selfridges London that certain selected bags have some advantageous pricing now.  . I didn’t ask him about which ones because I’m in the US.  But I’m sure a phone call or email would clarify things—-they are open now and are also doing home deliveries (presumably in the UK).


----------



## Siutip

Sourisbrune said:


> I asked about longer shoulder straps on the “regular-size” Limo several years ago and Ramesh offered to make a custom bag with clips hidden under the handheld straps, so I may clip an optional shoulder strap.  I decided not to order it.  He then came out with the mini with that option.  I don’t know if the larger size would still have that option available in a custom order, but it’s worth the ask, if you’re interested.


Thanks for sharing your story!! They listened, but not really.  Will update the thread if the strap is available as part of the bag, and not an custom order.


----------



## swallowtails

Siutip said:


> Thanks for sharing your story!! They listened, but not really.  Will update the thread if the strap is available as part of the bag, and not an custom order.


Would love to know that too! imo a shoulder strap would really help.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122


Oh wow - I am shocked!  I agree that I love Ramesh's under the radar style and that is what has drawn me to the house.  Sad that Ramesh is leaving


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122


Oh NO!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm stunned.  I was hoping for my first Moynat and I was lured by high quality, under the radar vibe.  Hope that is not lost.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Oh wow - I am shocked!  I agree that I love Ramesh's under the radar style and that is what has drawn me to the house.  Sad that Ramesh is leaving


I am allergic to suede/raw leather.  Knightly is responsible for the Mulberry Bayswater- raw, unfinished, suede interior.  I looked at his handbag company’s website (Mallet & Co) and found some bags have a smooth calfskin lining and others have raw nubuck (rough suede).  The bags look just-okay made and the interior s turned me off.  I zoomed in on the sealant (on the edges)- ‘meh’.  I find his own bags to be Coach-ish quality.  I’m a little worried.  I hope it’ll be okay.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122


Well this explains the legacy offer. 30% off of select offerings. Danse mm is $3700 instead of $5300.


----------



## kipp

I just wrote my NYC sales associate to ask about which designs will be retained.  If I hear anything will let you know.  Am very unhappy.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I am allergic to suede/raw leather.  Knightly is responsible for the Mulberry Bayswater- raw, unfinished, suede interior.  I looked at his handbag company’s website (Mallet & Co) and found some bags have a smooth calfskin lining and others have raw nubuck (rough suede).  The bags look just-okay made and the interior s turned me off.  I zoomed in on the sealant (on the edges)- ‘meh’.  I find his own bags to be Coach-ish quality.  I’m a little worried.  I hope it’ll be okay.


Hopefully the Moynat craftsmanship is not going away...I coincidentally contacted my SA last night - perhaps I will have to pull the trigger on some of Ramesh's designs before they're gone.  I was also just meh on Mulberry designs - I had a tote bag but it was so heavy...argh, this is not a great day.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__ 
I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


----------



## bagnut1

RE:  Ramesh

I am beyond pissed.  Ramesh IS Moynat, as far as I am concerned.  Recruited specifically to envision and execute the brand's relaunch with the experience and sensibility of having designed for H.  I won't go on but the nature of the "personal projects" messaging can only mean he was pushed out.  (I hope I am wrong on this.)

But, in any case, to bring in a "creative" director from LOUIS VUITTON????  Why would they want someone who has overseen a line that, save for the moldering and exponentially overexposed century-old monogram, is stylistically schizophrenic and quite the opposite retail experience of Moynat? 

Good lord.  I just looked at the LV site to remind myself how many handbag models are on offer.  FIVE HUNDRED AND SIXTY EIGHT! I can only imagine what "improvements" the new guy will bring to the Moynat brand.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I am sorry to hear about your continued medical issues.  I hope it all turns out with you being healthy.  Bags are definitely able to wait!

Also I agree about "wait and see."  Perhaps it will all be OK.  (Or perhaps we will end up being offered stuff like this


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I hope that everything is ok with you and you get better soon!!!  Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> RE:  Ramesh
> 
> I am beyond pissed.  Ramesh IS Moynat, as far as I am concerned.  Recruited specifically to envision and execute the brand's relaunch with the experience and sensibility of having designed for H.  I won't go on but the nature of the "personal projects" messaging can only mean he was pushed out.  (I hope I am wrong on this.)
> 
> But, in any case, to bring in a "creative" director from LOUIS VUITTON????  Why would they want someone who has overseen a line that, save for the moldering and exponentially overexposed century-old monogram, is stylistically schizophrenic and quite the opposite retail experience of Moynat?
> 
> Good lord.  I just looked at the LV site to remind myself how many handbag models are on offer.  FIVE HUNDRED AND SIXTY EIGHT! I can only imagine what "improvements" the new guy will bring to the Moynat brand.


AGREED - couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Let's quick talk about bag regret. I have the option to get the danse in a color I would love. I tried it on before and liked it. But clearly wasn't in love with it cause I didn't buy it. Do I spend way too much money on it now since it might go away forever?  Or just let it pass?  It's not a good time for me to spend $4000 on a purse.


Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I'm sorry you are still going through medical stuff. If it helps, I just started on my own journey that sounds a lot like yours based on your brief description. I'd be happy to talk offline if you would like. 

I hope the brand stays loyal to it's routes. I was excited to grow with it.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122


No!!!! Ramesh Nair’s designs are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Let's quick talk about bag regret. I have the option to get the danse in a color I would love. I tried it on before and liked it. But clearly wasn't in love with it cause I didn't buy it. Do I spend way too much money on it now since it might go away forever?  Or just let it pass?  It's not a good time for me to spend $4000 on a purse.
> 
> I'm sorry you are still going through medical stuff. If it helps, I just started on my own journey that sounds a lot like yours based on your brief description. I'd be happy to talk offline if you would like.
> 
> I hope the brand stays loyal to it's routes. I was excited to grow with it.


Oh no - I hope that you're ok as well!!!  Don't buy it if you're not in love with it.  Hopefully they're not doing away with all the styles or I would be really concerned about the direction that Moynat is going...


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I’m sorry to hear about your medical situation. I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Siutip

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


@Sourisbrune, sorry to hear about your medical issues. Wish you all the best and a smooth recovery. Stay strong and keep well!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I'm so sorry to hear about your medical issues, @Sourisbrune!  Hope that it all gets resolved well and that you feel better soon!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122


I agree.  I’d hate for this brand to become trendy with too many competing styles.  Always a recipe for disaster in terms of quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## kipp

Cool Breeze said:


> I agree.  I’d hate for this brand to become trendy with too many competing styles.  Always a recipe for disaster in terms of quality and craftsmanship.


Totally agree.  In fact, this is a recipe for disaster for the BRAND as well.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


I’m so sorry you are having medical issues.  Please take care.  You are a dear friend to everyone on this thread and we all wish you better days ahead.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your continued medical issues.  I hope it all turns out with you being healthy.  Bags are definitely able to wait!
> 
> Also I agree about "wait and see."  Perhaps it will all be OK.  (Or perhaps we will end up being offered stuff like this
> View attachment 4775153


Thank you for your kind words.  And to the LV eye candy, ...


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your continued medical issues.  I hope it all turns out with you being healthy.  Bags are definitely able to wait!
> 
> Also I agree about "wait and see."  Perhaps it will all be OK.  (Or perhaps we will end up being offered stuff like this
> View attachment 4775153


That bag is what I fear will happen with Moynat


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> RE:  Ramesh
> 
> I am beyond pissed.  Ramesh IS Moynat, as far as I am concerned.  Recruited specifically to envision and execute the brand's relaunch with the experience and sensibility of having designed for H.  I won't go on but the nature of the "personal projects" messaging can only mean he was pushed out.  (I hope I am wrong on this.)
> 
> But, in any case, to bring in a "creative" director from LOUIS VUITTON????  Why would they want someone who has overseen a line that, save for the moldering and exponentially overexposed century-old monogram, is stylistically schizophrenic and quite the opposite retail experience of Moynat?
> 
> Good lord.  I just looked at the LV site to remind myself how many handbag models are on offer.  FIVE HUNDRED AND SIXTY EIGHT! I can only imagine what "improvements" the new guy will bring to the Moynat brand.


I couldn’t have said it better!  I’m afraid of the seasonal multitude of bag offerings.  I think Moynat whispers Hermès equivalency under Ramesh, but I think a new designer (Knightly) who was under the tutelage of Mark Jacobs, screams LV.  I would've thought Arnault would be knowledgeable about customer opinions that LV leather bags are overpriced, thus hire someone who comes with some clout experience.  LV and Mulberry (and the affordable Mallet & Co) aren’t bad, they’re just not Moynat.  Wow!  I’m such a bag snob.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> The sad part of all of this is that I’m going through a major medical thing right now and we’re spending thousands a month on doctors, MRIs, specialists and more.  I’ve been okay with waiting for my Gaby bags.  They were going to be the present to myself after going through all this.  I feel like Moynat is going from a Bentley to a __?__
> I find it a little offensive to markdown prices.  That’s one of the reasons I like Hermès.  They only markdown for their private sale, and its only seasonal color bags.
> oh well, I guess it’s just a wait and see moment.


Wishing you healing vibes and that your Gaby is in your home soon!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your medical situation. I hope everything turns out ok


Thank you!  You are all so kind, and help my days pass quickly. Curtis is a sweetie, too, and texts me to chat every few days. I’ve met such wonderful people through my love for Moynat. 
Hopefully all will be good by the time this year is over. I’m ready for 2021!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> That bag is what I fear will happen with Moynat


I hope the boutique-ish-ness of the brand will not let it go too far in the LV-ish direction with Knightly and the marketing gal from Sephora EU.  Really?  Sephora?
My only fear is Moynat turns into the new, Sun corporation owned Delvaux.  Imo their styles have become trendy and they’ve become a department store brand.  It’s hard to put the Moynat genie back in the bottle if it has a taste of marketing/multiple-bags-per-season freedom.  I think Hermès has remained true to its roots.  They stopped LVMH from taking over the majority of stock and placing their designer/marketing people in.  Arnault should’ve kept LVMH out of Moynat, but he had to let them in to establish USA stores.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I hope the boutique-ish-ness of the brand will not let it go too far in the
> at direction with Knightly and the marketing gal from Sephora EU.  Really?  Sephora?
> My only fear is Moynat turns into the new, Sun corporation owned Delvaux.  Imo their styles have become trendy and they’ve become a department store brand.  It’s hard to put the Moynat genie back in the bottle if it has a taste of marketing/multiple-bags-per-season freedom.  I think Hermès has remained true to its roots.  They stopped LVMH from taking over the majority of stock and placing their designer/marketing people in.  Arnault should’ve kept LVMH out of Moynat, but he had to let them in to establish USA stores.



Yes, I was assured by both Curtis and Richard in NYC that LVMH coming in (Moynat being under that umbrella) was only a licensing issue and would have nothing to do with the brand, quality, and image.  As my father used to say, "so much for that!"


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> I hope the boutique-ish-ness of the brand will not let it go too far in the
> at direction with Knightly and the marketing gal from Sephora EU.  Really?  Sephora?
> My only fear is Moynat turns into the new, Sun corporation owned Delvaux.  Imo their styles have become trendy and they’ve become a department store brand.  It’s hard to put the Moynat genie back in the bottle if it has a taste of marketing/multiple-bags-per-season freedom.  I think Hermès has remained true to its roots.  They stopped LVMH from taking over the majority of stock and placing their designer/marketing people in.  Arnault should’ve kept LVMH out of Moynat, but he had to let them in to establish USA stores.



I completely agree! I am so sad about this. I really hope that this does not result in Moynat mass producing trendy low quality bags. That would be devastating. Ramesh infused such understated elegance into his designs and the quality was always amazing. I think they are making a huge mistake by letting someone so talented go.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I hope the boutique-ish-ness of the brand will not let it go too far in the
> at direction with Knightly and the marketing gal from Sephora EU.  Really?  Sephora?
> My only fear is Moynat turns into the new, Sun corporation owned Delvaux.  Imo their styles have become trendy and they’ve become a department store brand.  It’s hard to put the Moynat genie back in the bottle if it has a taste of marketing/multiple-bags-per-season freedom.  I think Hermès has remained true to its roots.  They stopped LVMH from taking over the majority of stock and placing their designer/marketing people in.  Arnault should’ve kept LVMH out of Moynat, but he had to let them in to establish USA stores.


I was so floored with Ramesh leaving that I glossed over the Sephora marketing gal.  Now I’m really worried about what’s going to happen to the brand. Shopping at LV and Sephora is an assault to the senses. Moynat is a curated collection of beauty and artistry. I really, really hope our collective fears are unfounded and Moynat can stay true to itself.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> Wishing you healing vibes and that your Gaby is in your home soon!


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I completely agree! I am so sad about this. I really hope that this does not result in Moynat mass producing trendy low quality bags. That would be devastating. Ramesh infused such understated elegance into his designs and the quality was always amazing. I think they are making a huge mistake by letting someone so talented go.


I somewhat doubt that with all of the to-date investment they would go in that direction, although it is concerning the utter lack of care with which Ramesh's departure was handled, communication-wise.  Seems like a "shiny new designer who is going to modernize the brand for a younger customer" move ala BV and countless others, which would be ironic since the relaunch was just in 2011.  But I guess these days that's an eternity even at the high end.

As @Sourisbrune so sagely put it, let's "wait and see."  We all have other places we can happily spend our precious bag funds if Moynat stops being what we love.  Personally I would be really sad to move on, but at the end of the day it's just bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Siutip said:


> @Sourisbrune, sorry to hear about your medical issues. Wish you all the best and a smooth recovery. Stay strong and keep well!





Siutip said:


> @Sourisbrune, sorry to hear about your medical issues. Wish you all the best and a smooth recovery. Stay strong and keep well!





kipp said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your medical issues, @Sourisbrune!  Hope that it all gets resolved well and that you feel better soon!





Cool Breeze said:


> I’m so sorry you are having medical issues.  Please take care.  You are a dear friend to everyone on this thread and we all wish you better days ahead.



A big and a thank you to you all, too. You are so sweet! I will get my Gaby, even if Ramesh has to come back to Moynat and make it himself.


----------



## kipp

I heard back from my NYC SA and he said that "newness is healthy."   About previous Moynat designs sticking around, he said that the Rejane was made by Moynat since 1930 and that the Gabrielle was Arnault's favorite design, and that there would always be hardsided bags/luggage as that was what they always did.   He tried to reassure me but not that successfully...


----------



## bagnut1

OK, so perhaps Ramesh's comments here were a harbinger?








						Luxury goods will rediscover their true value after the pandemic
					

It’s a crisis the first blows of which were felt in China and Italy, two key nodes in the web of high-end global commerce... But as GQ Luxury Editor Nicholas Foulkes explains, though its weaknesses are laid bear by Covid-19, so too are the strengths of a sector that is far more than the sum of...




					www.gq-magazine.co.uk
				




“Businesses are increasingly run by financial people who base their entire strategies around what they read on the _Business Of Fashion_,” observes Ramesh Nair, creative director of luggage brand Moynat. “They add nothing and cut corners. They change suppliers on grounds of costs and then glitz it up with influencers.”
“It is a chance for us to go back to square one,” says Nair, who asks, “Why can’t we have two pieces that cost the earth but are amazing?”

Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I somewhat doubt that with all of the to-date investment they would go in that direction, although it is concerning the utter lack of care with which Ramesh's departure was handled, communication-wise.  Seems like a "shiny new designer who is going to modernize the brand for a younger customer" move ala BV and countless others, which would be ironic since the relaunch was just in 2011.  But I guess these days that's an eternity even at the high end.
> 
> As @Sourisbrune so sagely put it, let's "wait and see."  We all have other places we can happily spend our precious bag funds if Moynat stops being what we love.  Personally I would be really sad to move on, but at the end of the day it's just bags.


We‘ll just have to come back here and talk about our other bag purchases.
Perhaps that Hermès Kelly Danse will make it back into my top five wishlist bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> I heard back from my NYC SA and he said that "newness is healthy."   About previous Moynat designs sticking around, he said that the Rejane was made by Moynat since 1930 and that the Gabrielle was Arnault's favorite design, and that there would always be hardsided bags/luggage as that was what they always did.   He tried to reassure me but not that successfully...


I heard it might be the Ramesh designs like the Gaby, Josephine, Gabrielle clutch, ... saying goodbye ... eventually.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I heard it might be the Ramesh designs like the Gaby, Josephine, Gabrielle clutch, ... saying goodbye ... eventually.


All of the designs are Ramesh.  What would be left?


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> I heard back from my NYC SA and he said that "newness is healthy."   About previous Moynat designs sticking around, he said that the Rejane was made by Moynat since 1930 and that the Gabrielle was Arnault's favorite design, and that there would always be hardsided bags/luggage as that was what they always did.   He tried to reassure me but not that successfully...


I believe that the Rejane that we know was a new bag inspired by heritage designs and the brand's ties to automobile culture in the early 20th century, not a direct copy of anything that came before.

So it sounds like they're getting rid of what Arnauld doesn't like?  What about the clients?

Still pissed.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> All of the designs are Ramesh.  What would be left?


Gabrielle, Réjane, lets see, Pauline, oh no, the Pauline is on hold.  Let’s try again.... The Gabrielle, Réjane, hard sided bags, ... and, I dunno?!  Maybe the soft sided bags such as the Gaby and Limo will be available for special order for a while, if they are discontinued.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I heard it might be the Ramesh designs like the Gaby, Josephine, Gabrielle clutch, ... saying goodbye ... eventually.


The Rejane and Gaby are not on sale whereas most of the other bags are so that is a good indication of what is likely going away.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> The Rejane and Gaby are not on sale whereas most of the other bags are so that is a good indication of what is likely going away.


I think that’s a good thing.  The Gaby is one of their most popular bags.  I wonder if that’ll phase out slowly, if at all.  Is the Gabrielle on sale?


----------



## kipp

I think there were some Rejane and Gabrielle and mini vanity bags on sale.  To my knowledge only the Gaby was not.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I think that’s a good thing.  The Gaby is one of their most popular bags.  I wonder if that’ll phase out slowly, if at all.  Is the Gabrielle on sale?


Correction on my part - Gaby, Gabrielle are not part of the sale from Paris.  This may based on inventory available at each location?  ARGH...are they trying to phase out all of Ramesh's designs?


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> I am beside myself today.  Look at today’s WWD headline.  I am a little saddened.  I love Ramesh’s designs.  This might be the motivation behind the sales some posters have mentioned.  Out with the old, and in with the new?
> I like Nicholas Knightly’s LV Capucine, but that’s just about it.  He could be clearing out Ramesh’s designs so he can introduce his designs.  I don’t know- Ramesh came from Hermès.  He was under the radar and timeless style.  I just don’t want trendy, and seasonal bag styles, with a designer who is used to that kind of marketing of designs.  If I like a $4K-$5K bag, I want time to comfortably save for it, before a luxury house tries to thrill me with the next ‘meh’ style a couple of months later.
> I know, or at least I hope, the quality will remain.  I just worry about the churning of styles, or the want to please new, younger buyers, and ridding the company of the styles I like.  That’s how Chanel lost me.
> View attachment 4775122



I must admit that I was in total shock when I came across this article today. Moynat is my new found love and I was so happy to get to know a brand that's understated and elegant. I hope they preserve the goodness of the brand.


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> Correction on my part - Gaby, Gabrielle are not part of the sale from Paris.  This may based on inventory available at each location?  ARGH...are they trying to phase out all of Ramesh's designs?



What about Fleur?


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> What about Fleur?


I love the Fleur.  I hope it stays.
I think Moynat needs to finish out the year with the same bag designs.  This year has been tumultuous for so many people, why add to the disruption.  Next year, if the new design team chooses, they can start adding their designs.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> I love the Fleur.  I hope it stays.
> I think Moynat needs to finish out the year with the same bag designs.  This year has been tumultuous for so many people, why add to the disruption.  Next year, if the new design team chooses, they can start adding their designs.



I agree. I have a wish list for Moynat and sure don't want to see them being discontinued before I have the chance to purchase them.


----------



## Bagaholic222

This article sums up how we seem to collectively feel.
https://thebaghagdiaries.com/breaking-news-moynat-has-a-new-creative-director-from-louis-vuitton/


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> This article sums up how we seem to collectively feel.
> https://thebaghagdiaries.com/breaking-news-moynat-has-a-new-creative-director-from-louis-vuitton/


Thanks for posting this, @Bagaholic222.  Very well put.  I sent this article to my NY Sales Associate---he's probably not too happy with me at this point, but I told him that I was not alone in my feelings.
My DH thinks I should write a letter to Arnault but what good would that do?  Just putting this out there---collectively do you think that those of us who are worried and unhappy have any real say about how things go forward with Moynat?  Just asking... 
I'm relatively new to the brand and do not have a vast or high $$$$ purchase history so I'm wondering what would make a difference.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> This article sums up how we seem to collectively feel.
> https://thebaghagdiaries.com/breaking-news-moynat-has-a-new-creative-director-from-louis-vuitton/


I like the phrase “fast food luxury”.  I wish The Bag Hag Diaries had mentioned something about Moynat’s new marketing director, who hails from Sephora.  I would’ve like to have found out more about her.
That croc Gaby shown in the article was amazing!
I wonder what will become of the stunning Paradis and the other unique styles.

One of my biggest fears is Moynat extending their workshop into a factory in Italy.  Right now every bag is hand stitched with a needle and thread.  I’m picturing the lower-end bags eventually being sewn on the same sewing machines that sew Dior, LV, Celine and their other brands.


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> Thanks for posting this, @Bagaholic222.  Very well put.  I sent this article to my NY Sales Associate---he's probably not too happy with me at this point, but I told him that I was not alone in my feelings.
> My DH thinks I should write a letter to Arnault but what good would that do?  Just putting this out there---collectively do you think that those of us who are worried and unhappy have any real say about how things go forward with Moynat?  Just asking...
> I'm relatively new to the brand and do not have a vast or high $$$$ purchase history so I'm wondering what would make a difference.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.





Sourisbrune said:


> I like the phrase “fast food luxury”.  I wish The Bag Hag Diaries had mentioned something about Moynat’s new marketing director, who hails from Sephora.  I would’ve like to have found out more about her.
> That croc Gaby shown in the article was amazing!
> I wonder what will become of the stunning Paradis and the other unique styles.
> 
> One of my biggest fears is Moynat extending their workshop into a factory in Italy.  Right now every bag is hand stitched with a needle and thread.  I’m picturing the lower-end bags eventually being sewn on the same sewing machines that sew Dior, LV, Celine and their other brands.


Lovers of the brand are passionate about the meticulous craftsmanship and understated aesthetics.  With Ramesh's departure, I feel like they're about to tear apart this tight knit family and sell it off to the highest bidder.  If Moynat becomes mass produced, then it really is no different than any other brand (except for Hermes) for me.  And I just discovered M last year


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Thanks for posting this, @Bagaholic222.  Very well put.  I sent this article to my NY Sales Associate---he's probably not too happy with me at this point, but I told him that I was not alone in my feelings.
> My DH thinks I should write a letter to Arnault but what good would that do?  Just putting this out there---collectively do you think that those of us who are worried and unhappy have any real say about how things go forward with Moynat?  Just askiing...
> I'm relatively new to the brand and do not have a vast or high $$$$ purchase history so I'm wondering what would make a difference.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


I had thought about writing a letter, too.  The company is “now” run by CEO Guillaume Davin, who also just happens to be the CEO of, guess ... I’ll wait ... LVMH!
Let‘s see, Bernard Arnault still personally owns Moynat, but he has blurred the lines between the two.  He’s 71 years old, his sons work at LVMH (one used to run Moynat), and I’m beginning to see the writing on the wall. Arnault, the richest man in France and I think the world, gave one billion dollars for the restoration of Notre-Dame.  He’s old school, I think he was brought up in a working-class family until his father saved money and bought the business he worked for, and later employed Arnault.  A billion is pocket change to Arnault.  I wonder if his kids are now positioning themselves to run things and make that billion back.  If they are anything like the Nordstrom “boys” I grew up with, being worth billions is not enough.  My parents were friends with John Nordstrom, and his sons who eventually took over the company.  I grew up with Erik (one of the grandsons).  My mother says their grandfather would’ve been so disappointed in what has become of the company.  He was all about people and quality, not billions and more billions.  Sorry if one of you is a Nordstrom family member.
I will write a letter, too, though it may be ignored.  I think it’ll be more for myself, than to move a mountain.  I’ll let you know if I find out a good address.  Please do the same, if you find out where to write other than an E Mail, that can become easily lost.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Lovers of the brand are passionate about the meticulous craftsmanship and understated aesthetics.  With Ramesh's departure, I feel like they're about to tear apart this tight knit family and sell it off to the highest bidder.  If Moynat becomes mass produced, then it really is no different than any other brand (except for Hermes) for me.  And I just discovered M last year


I’m hoping our fears will not be realized and I hope this will never happen, but I might (eventually) fall back to Hermès, and Moynat will become my new LV.  LVMH butting in worries me, though.


----------



## kipp

So---got a response from my SA after sending that article.  He said that they are having a meeting today about things...  crossing fingers about hearing what happens.


Sourisbrune said:


> I’m hoping our fears will not be realized and I hope this will never happen, but I might (eventually) fall back to Hermès, and Moynat will become my new LV.  LVMH butting in worries me, though.


I said almost exactly the same thing to my DH about going back to Hermes (though thankfully I have about all I'd ever need in bags---and in general dislike most of their new designs, except for the Halzan, which I love)...  I haven't owned an LV bag in over 25 years and I doubt that will change.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> So---got a response from my SA after sending that article.  He said that they are having a meeting today about things...  crossing
> 
> I said almost exactly the same thing to my DH about going back to Hermes (though thankfully I have about all I'd ever need in bags---and in general dislike most of their new designs, except for the Halzan, which I love)...  I haven't owned an LV bag in over 25 years and I doubt that will change.


I’d love to be a fly on the wall at that meeting.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Lovers of the brand are passionate about the meticulous craftsmanship and understated aesthetics.  With Ramesh's departure, I feel like they're about to tear apart this tight knit family and sell it off to the highest bidder.  If Moynat becomes mass produced, then it really is no different than any other brand (except for Hermes) for me.  And I just discovered M last year


This exactly! It’s not just the loss of the existing designs, it’s the thought of another mass produced brand, the loss of quality to quantity and that before long, every other Instagramer will be waxing lyrical about their new Moynat bag (that they were gifted).


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> This exactly! It’s not just the loss of the existing designs, it’s the thought of another mass produced brand, the loss of quality to quantity and that before long, every other Instagramer will be waxing lyrical about their new Moynat bag (that they were gifted).


Just got the shivers.  No!!!!!!!  Not Instagram!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’d love to be a fly on the wall at that meeting.


I just wrote to my SA in Paris as well - I may be a small potato but management needs to hear from us!


----------



## Hbaddict

I sincerely hope that the Moynat quality remains the same like the rest of the group. 
On a side note, as mentioned by others, the Paris store is having a private sale of 30 to 50% off certain items.


----------



## m_ichele

With all this upheaval, I just asked about my special order which I’m sure has yet to be started since I only made it last month. I know, first world problems, but with Ramesh gone, I’m scared corners will be cut and it won’t be made the same since his meticulous eyes aren’t watching.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> With all this upheaval, I just asked about my special order which I’m sure has yet to be started since I only made it last month. I know, first world problems, but with Ramesh gone, I’m scared corners will be cut and it won’t be made the same since his meticulous eyes aren’t watching.


@m_ichele, I was thinking of you in the middle of all this and hoping that your special order goes through, and is as well made as it should be!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> @m_ichele, I was thinking of you in the middle of all this and hoping that your special order goes through, and is as well made as it should be!


It didn’t even occur to me until after I read the baghag’s article. It’s already paid for so all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> It didn’t even occur to me until after I read the baghag’s article. It’s already paid for so all I can do is hope for the best.


@m_ichele I thought of your SO as well and keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It will take a few months for them to execute changes and a new direction and hopefully your bag will be completed by the artisans before then.


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> It didn’t even occur to me until after I read the baghag’s article. It’s already paid for so all I can do is hope for the best.


Fingers crossed for you. I’m sure it will be ok as I don’t think Moynat SOs are like H in that you could wait years, so if it’s reasonably soon the existing artisans will be working from an existing pattern with existing materials!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> With all this upheaval, I just asked about my special order which I’m sure has yet to be started since I only made it last month. I know, first world problems, but with Ramesh gone, I’m scared corners will be cut and it won’t be made the same since his meticulous eyes aren’t watching.


I’m thinking you should be fine.  Knightly just started yesterday.  My worries are for the start of 2021.  Will price increases be more that $100-$200?  Will bags go to Italy?  Will they end SO?  Will straps be shorter?  Interiors left unfinished with nubuck?  Will they use LV leather farms in lieu of Hermès leather farms?  For some reason when I think of (Sephora) marketing and “the masses” Moynat would like to meet, I think of Kaia Gerber-ish/kylie Jenner-ish influencers.  They’ll lose me if I see Kendall Jenner gifted a bag.
I am going to try to stay positive.


----------



## m_ichele

Thank you @kipp @Bagaholic222 @Sourisbrune and @Tonimichelle for the good thoughts I was just reassured that the craftsman haven’t changed so the quality will be the same. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moynat guarantees us the quality will not change, and basically nothing will change except most styles will be new/fresh and some older styles may be discontinued.  It doesn’t sound like they’re getting into the seasonal bag thing or LV-style mass production.  So, that’s good.  Now, we wait and see.
!!!!! I’m sorry, I can’t get that posted LV cassette tote out of my mind. I can’t unsee it.  That was definitely new and fresh.  That was hilarious!


	

		
			
		

		
	
P.S.:No worries about bloggers and Instagram influencers. Moynat will not be following in the footsteps of LV, and other so called luxury houses. They are trying to maintain their “alternative to Hermès” status.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat guarantees us the quality will not change, and basically nothing will change except most styles will be new/fresh and some older styles may be discontinued.  It doesn’t sound like they’re getting into the seasonal bag thing or LV-style mass production.  So, that’s good.  Now, we wait and see.
> !!!!! I’m sorry, I can’t get that posted LV cassette tote out of my mind. I can’t unsee it.  That was definitely new and fresh.  That was hilarious!
> View attachment 4776043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.:No worries about bloggers and Instagram influencers. Moynat will not be following in the footsteps of LV, and other so called luxury houses. They are trying to maintain their “alternative to Hermès” status.



Am crossing fingers here.  Hope that your intel @Sourisbrune is accurate!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat guarantees us the quality will not change, and basically nothing will change except most styles will be new/fresh and some older styles may be discontinued.  It doesn’t sound like they’re getting into the seasonal bag thing or LV-style mass production.  So, that’s good.  Now, we wait and see.
> !!!!! I’m sorry, I can’t get that posted LV cassette tote out of my mind. I can’t unsee it.  That was definitely new and fresh.  That was hilarious!
> View attachment 4776043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.:No worries about bloggers and Instagram influencers. Moynat will not be following in the footsteps of LV, and other so called luxury houses. They are trying to maintain their “alternative to Hermès” status.


Keeping my fingers crossed and staying cautiously optimistic that this is true! In the meantime, any intel where Ramesh is going?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed and staying cautiously optimistic that this is true! In the meantime, any intel where Ramesh is going?


I’ll try to find out.  I’ll post it, if someone tells me, or if I read it somewhere.

I’m feeling better.  supposedly, Arnault is determined to keep Moynat on the same level with Hermès.  Knightly is going to spend some time designing, so the company will be status quo for now.  I’m hoping for more user friendly bags and fewer impossible, weird angular, nouveau-too-fancy, Hermès-esk designs.  I like the Gabrielle, Gaby, Josephine, Fleur, Gabrielle clutch, Danse, Paradis, and a few others.

The leather will be the same, the tanning will be the same, the offered styles will probably be a little more expansive, yet SO options will still be available.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll try to find out.  I’ll post it, if someone tells me, or if I read it somewhere.
> 
> I’m feeling better.  supposedly, Arnault is determined to keep Moynat on the same level with Hermès.  Knightly is going to spend some time designing, so the company will be status quo for now.  I’m hoping for more user friendly bags and fewer impossible, weird angular, nouveau-too-fancy, Hermès-esk designs.  I like the Gabrielle, Gaby, Josephine, Fleur, Gabrielle clutch, Danse, Paradis, and a few others.
> 
> The leather will be the same, the tanning will be the same, the offered styles will probably be a little more expansive, yet SO options will still be available.


Thanks for the intel!

The sale thing and the photos of the Paris boutique still bother me.  Any idea why they decided to do a sale?  It's so un-Moynat and if there aren't going to be new models for a while I don't get the strategy.  (Also given that nothing was produced while France was shut down.  Maybe it has to do with their distribution in Asia where there are so many more stores (and presumably sales?)


----------



## galex101404

Just catching up on this thread. It’s been a busy work week and I can’t believe how much I have missed. I have the same feelings as all of you with this change. I’m going to try to stay positive and hope that things maintain the same with the quality etc. 

I was about to pull the trigger on a SO emerald Gaby and While I was trying to decide on the size my Fendi CA messaged me about the MTO peekaboo Event and I went that route instead. I’m a sucker for Selleria leather. 

After hearing about these changes I almost wish I would have went with Moynat Gaby as the quality may not be the same in the future.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the intel!
> 
> The sale thing and the photos of the Paris boutique still bother me.  Any idea why they decided to do a sale?  It's so un-Moynat and if there aren't going to be new models for a while I don't get the strategy.  (Also given that nothing was produced while France was shut down.  Maybe it has to do with their distribution in Asia where there are so many more stores (and presumably sales?)


I share your concerns about the sale.  It was marketed as a special private sale in NA and Europe (not sure about the situation in Asia) but the models on sale seem to be inconsistent across the board so it's hard to draw any conclusion.  On one hand, it is a great opportunity to own a bag that you were on the fence about, but I'm just hoping it's not a swan song for some of the models.


----------



## bagnut1

galex101404 said:


> Just catching up on this thread. It’s been a busy work week and I can’t believe how much I have missed. I have the same feelings as all of you with this change. I’m going to try to stay positive and hope that things maintain the same with the quality etc.
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a SO emerald Gaby and While I was trying to decide on the size my Fendi CA messaged me about the MTO peekaboo Event and I went that route instead. I’m a sucker for Selleria leather.
> 
> After hearing about these changes I almost wish I would have went with Moynat Gaby as the quality may not be the same in the future.


Oh Selleria!  I had a fantastic Selleria bucket bag a few years back - the leather was amazing and felt like a sponge (in the best possible way).  I have a vague memory of the SA telling me about the leather - something like it is from cows that graze only on organic grass on one side of a particular hill in Italy with a shepherd/violinist who serenades them with a Strad.  LOL.

Enjoy your peekaboo it's a fantastic bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the intel!
> 
> The sale thing and the photos of the Paris boutique still bother me.  Any idea why they decided to do a sale?  It's so un-Moynat and if there aren't going to be new models for a while I don't get the strategy.  (Also given that nothing was produced while France was shut down.  Maybe it has to do with their distribution in Asia where there are so many more stores (and presumably sales?)


The sale is odd for Moynat.  I think it’s because of the designer and marketing changes.  I think Moynat is selling styles that are less popular and styles that may be discontinued, and seasonal colored bags/accessories.  I hope that’s it, because I don’t like buying luxury bag brands that go on sale.  I think they’re going to concentrate on SO bags for now (they got a ton of orders while they were shut down) and the popular styles.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I share your concerns about the sale.  It was marketed as a special private sale in NA and Europe (not sure about the situation in Asia) but the models on sale seem to be inconsistent across the board so it's hard to draw any conclusion.  On one hand, it is a great opportunity to own a bag that you were on the fence about, but I'm just hoping it's not a swan song for some of the models.


Okay, this is what I gather.  The sale was private in Asia, but some people blasted it on social media and it became a mess.  People wrote certain things were on sale, when they weren’t, because they had no idea, or no affiliation with a Moynat employee.  New customers went to the stores/Old ones called their SAs, and many were irritated because certain things they wanted were not available for the sale price.  It was a total mess and probably effected any future specials with the company.  Asia was the only open market (stores were open) at the time, so things got out of control in person fast.
Some styles may be a seasonal colors (non-permanent) for sale, but not discontinued, and others may include permanent colors, so those designs just might be shelved for a while.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Mel in Melbourne has a “10 best low key luxury bags” video on YouTube.  I think it came out today.  Her Gabrielle is listed.  I think she describes the company, and the bags, beautifully.


----------



## Sourisbrune

No word yet on where Remesh will land.  I imagine these houses have a “Non-compete” clauses in their contracts.  It may be a few months before he can work for another house.
On another note, I didn’t know his first bag design was the Pauline, to honor the creator of Moynat, Pauline Moynat.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> No word yet on where Remesh will land.  I imagine these houses have a “Non-compete” clauses in their contracts.  It may be a few months before he can work for another house.
> On another note, I didn’t know his first bag design was the Pauline, to honor the creator of Moynat, Pauline Moynat.


Agreed - I don't think we'll hear for a bit.  BTW, I follow Ramesh on IG and I commented that I'm looking forward to his new project.  He actually responded, 'you will thanks'!  Not the thing I normally do but I must have been in shock that he was outsted!


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m thinking you should be fine.  Knightly just started yesterday.  My worries are for the start of 2021.  Will price increases be more that $100-$200?  Will bags go to Italy?  Will they end SO?  Will straps be shorter?  Interiors left unfinished with nubuck?  Will they use LV leather farms in lieu of Hermès leather farms?  For some reason when I think of (Sephora) marketing and “the masses” Moynat would like to meet, I think of Kaia Gerber-ish/kylie Jenner-ish influencers.  They’ll lose me if I see Kendall Jenner gifted a bag.
> I am going to try to stay positive.


Ugh. I never liked Knightly at LV and I fear and dread what would happen to Moynat and the direction the new CD will take it. I want Moynat to still be that under-the-radar luxury house (in part so my colleagues would never comment on my bag), beauty and invention over popularity, enduring styles and materials, etc. If Moynat never has a sale again, I wouldn't mind it at all. This brand is pretty special to me. I just don't want to see it go down the path of popularity and 'fast' luxury fashion, which would pave the way for yet another tool in the box of how trendy influencers show themselves off.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> No word yet on where Remesh will land.  I imagine these houses have a “Non-compete” clauses in their contracts.  It may be a few months before he can work for another house.
> On another note, I didn’t know his first bag design was the Pauline, to honor the creator of Moynat, Pauline Moynat.


That makes sense there would be a clause. I’m looking forward to see what he has up his talented sleeves. 


Bagaholic222 said:


> Agreed - I don't think we'll hear for a bit.  BTW, I follow Ramesh on IG and I commented that I'm looking forward to his new project.  He actually responded, 'you will thanks'!  Not the thing I normally do but I must have been in shock that he was outsted!


I messaged him also, the first time to thank him when he approved my SO and most recently for this. He said he hoped I enjoyed the bag and expressed thanks for the support. I was so surprised when he answered each time!


----------



## sarachryan

Can anyone at all talk about the Limousine Voyage? It’s the 45 cm version. A weekend bag. It looks lovely but wondering if anyone can tell me about their experience of it?


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarachryan said:


> Can anyone at all talk about the Limousine Voyage? It’s the 45 cm version. A weekend bag. It looks lovely but wondering if anyone can tell me about their experience of it?


I don’t know about the 45, but the smaller version of the Limousine is lovely.  If you don’t get answers here, feel free to contact Curtis in NYC, and he’ll be happy to talk to you about it.  He’s always been honest with me about what choices will work for my lifestyle.  DM me if you want his info.


----------



## 880

kipp said:


> I haven't owned an LV bag in over 25 years and I doubt that will change.


Kipp, totally agree with this and with your feelings about Moynat and so glad you sent your SA the article! will keep checking this thread to see where Ramesh ends up.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Gaby
Madeline
Loulou


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Gaby
> Madeline
> Loulou


Madeleine is on my list too...I just can't decide amongst Gabrielle/Rejane, Gaby, Danse, Pauline or Paradis.  I know which styles I love but some are just so iconic of the house


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Gaby
Gabrielle
Fleur or Pauline

I don’t know.  There are so many stunning styles.

I think the shock is wearing off and I’m feeling better about Ramesh leaving.  I am a little nervous about the fresh, new vibe, but the change was inevitable.  The sales staff, managers, and etc., know what the clients like and because it’s a small company, I think what clients like and what sells matters.  I will probably write a letter to the corporate office, telling them I hope they stay true to their timeless designs, but the SAs and managers are caught in the crossfire and are powerless for now.  I‘m feeling kind of sorry for them.

*Update- The stores received some communication from worried clients, but they were prepared.  They are fine.  They are here for the customers.  Awwwww, the Moynat sales people are the best!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Since I have Gabrielle already and I’m awaiting Gaby, I won’t include them but they’d be my top 2 if I didn’t have them yet. Josephine might be on her way if the color I want is still available so I won’t include her either. And I won’t say rejane either because I don’t see them ever discontinuing her because she’s icon status. 
I’ll go with Madeline strap, Danse and tall Paradis because those are what I want next


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Gaby
> Gabrielle
> Fleur or Pauline
> 
> I don’t know.  There are so many stunning styles.
> 
> I think the shock is wearing off and I’m feeling better about Ramesh leaving.  I am a little nervous about the fresh, new vibe, but the change was inevitable.  The sales staff, managers, and etc., know what the clients like and because it’s a small company, I think what clients like and what sells matters.  I will probably write a letter to the corporate office, telling them I hope they stay true to their timeless designs, but the SAs and managers are caught in the crossfire and are powerless for now.  I‘m feeling kind of sorry for them.



Interestingly, despite your more encouraging intel, I'm starting to feel worse about Ramesh leaving.  I've been thinking a lot today about his incorporation of classic Moynat silhouettes (like the curves from the curved auto trunks) and his incredibly unique aesthetic---for example his use of uncommon materials, like stone, the beautiful jewel like clasps on the bags (like the transparent ones on his last special collection), the handpainted crocodile skins (not that I could afford these...).  

I apologized to my SA saying that I realized that I was "shooting the messenger" with my complaints/concerns and realize that the staff have really no say.  I also checked in yesterday with one of my SA's in London and he towed the 'party line' by saying that he was sure Knightly "will bring good things to Moynat."  But I know that he was a HUGE fan of Ramesh.  I'm guessing that at least some of the staff are as much in shock as we are.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Check out my update above, if you missed it.


----------



## eckw

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...



Gaby PM
Rejane BB
Madeleine clutch

Actually I tried on the Rejane BB in exotic (lizard and croc) in store and completely fell in awe. Strange as I was never that keen on H exotics. Weirdly I’m not as attracted to exotic Gabrielle (which is closest in styling to the Kelly) so maybe it’s just Rejane that I love in exotic.

Anyway I wouldn’t say it’s on my wish list (more like a dream list). But now that Ramesh is not at the helm, somehow I feel less inclined to add any more Moynat to my collection until I see where this brand is going.


----------



## eckw

Sharing some pics of the exotics I tried on in store:


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Pauline 
Gaby
Rejane


----------



## sarachryan

Ok. Instead of Limousine Voyage I am thinking the Josephine. Anyone any experience or views? I’ll have to get it without seeing it.
Would love input!


----------



## swallowtails

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


My favourites: limousine mm, rejane, and quattro if we're counting totes or pauline if we're not.


----------



## Hbaddict

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Gaby
Rejane
Fleur


----------



## Hbaddict

I was going to buy the Oh tote pm but at the last minute I asked the SA if she had the Fleur in store. So I totally changed my mind and ordered the Fleur as soon as I saw the photo! I can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Siutip

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Limousine
Gaby
Gabrielle


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...



Gaby
Gabrielle
Pauline
Fluer (for it's unique shape)
Cabotine (sp?) mainly for it's unique design


----------



## Bagaholic222

sarachryan said:


> Ok. Instead of Limousine Voyage I am thinking the Josephine. Anyone any experience or views? I’ll have to get it without seeing it.
> Would love input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778080
> View attachment 4778081
> View attachment 4778082


My Pauline is in pm so can only provide comments based on my size.  It is extremely light weight and I like the ease of getting in and out of the bag with the simple turnlock.  So far, it has held up extremely well and I love the bag.  Are you planning to use this bag for travel or do you have a lot to carry for work?  It is quite big at 38 cm across.


----------



## sarachryan

This one is the travel and it’s 48cm. So it’s a weekend bag


----------



## Bagaholic222

sarachryan said:


> This one is the travel and it’s 48cm. So it’s a weekend bag


wow I didn't know that there was a travel size - no wonder it looked so big!  Regardless, the bag itself is quite light weight in the pm size so assume that this should not be too heavy.  And your belongings will be secured.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


Thanks for coming up with such a fun poll!  For me: Gabrielle, Gaby, Pauline.  Happy 4th of July to the USA!


----------



## Tonimichelle

sarachryan said:


> Ok. Instead of Limousine Voyage I am thinking the Josephine. Anyone any experience or views? I’ll have to get it without seeing it.
> Would love input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778080
> View attachment 4778081
> View attachment 4778082


My PM is light weight, easy to access and despite being a light colour seems to look immaculate no matter what! This has a more robust lining than mine, so pretty much worry free and they’re all beautifully made so if you like it and the size works for you I think it will be great!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hbaddict said:


> I was going to buy the Oh tote pm but at the last minute I asked the SA if she had the Fleur in store. So I totally changed my mind and ordered the Fleur as soon as I saw the photo! I can't wait for it to come.
> View attachment 4778077


Ooooooooo!  You’re going to have to let me know how you like it. Photos, please! That barenia leather is going to patina beautifully!!!!!!!!
I was thinking about getting one- I’ve been thinking about this bag for years, but never got it because other bags replaced it as my number one wishlist item.  With Ramesh gone, I think now is the time.


----------



## Rocat

Does anyone know if the Rejane MM size is being discontinued?


----------



## Hbaddict

Sourisbrune said:


> Ooooooooo!  You’re going to have to let me know how you like it. Photos, please! That barenia leather is going to patina beautifully!!!!!!!!
> I was thinking about getting one- I’ve been thinking about this bag for years, but never got it because other bags replaced it as my number one wishlist item.  With Ramesh gone, I think now is the time.


I will definitely take lots of photos and keep you posted. I don't normally like bags with a visible logo on it but the Fleur looks so classic! I love the colour combination


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Ooooooooo!  You’re going to have to let me know how you like it. Photos, please! That barenia leather is going to patina beautifully!!!!!!!!
> I was thinking about getting one- I’ve been thinking about this bag for years, but never got it because other bags replaced it as my number one wishlist item.  With Ramesh gone, I think now is the time.


That’s how I feel about Josephine and with the sale going on, I’m going for it!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> That’s how I feel about Josephine and with the sale going on, I’m going for it!


OMG I think we're all running to get the bag that we've been on the fence about before it got away.  I'm debating between Madeleine, Pauline and Loulou evening.  It's such a mixed bag I know - any advice?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> OMG I think we're all running to get the bag that we've been on the fence about before it got away.  I'm debating between Madeleine, Pauline and Loulou evening.  It's such a mixed bag I know - any advice?


The Pauline has definitely been shelved for a while and it’s Ramesh’s first design.  There are only a few out there, unless they’ve been snapped up.  The Madeleine and Loulou evening are gorgeous.  I don’t know when those designs will be shelved.  Frankly, you can’t go wrong with any of them.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> OMG I think we're all running to get the bag that we've been on the fence about before it got away.  I'm debating between Madeleine, Pauline and Loulou evening.  It's such a mixed bag I know - any advice?


I LOVE Madeleine too so that gets my vote!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> The Pauline has definitely been shelved for a while and it’s Ramesh’s first design.  There are only a few out there, unless they’ve been snapped up.  The Madeleine and Loulou evening are gorgeous.  I don’t know when those designs will be shelved.  Frankly, you can’t go wrong with any of them.


That's the problem - you can't go wrong with any of them  . It might just boil down to colour at this point.



m_ichele said:


> I LOVE Madeleine too so that gets my vote!


It is such a beauty!  What colour are you getting in Josephine?


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> That's the problem - you can't go wrong with any of them  . It might just boil down to colour at this point.
> 
> 
> It is such a beauty!  What colour are you getting in Josephine?


Desert rose/grey (I think Zinc?)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 She’s being shipped from the Japan boutique.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Desert rose/grey (I think Zinc?)
> View attachment 4778641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s being shipped from the Japan boutique.


This is the first time that I've seen this combination.  It is dreamy - great score!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is the first time that I've seen this combination.  It is dreamy - great score!


Thanks! Apparently only 3 were made for a boutique opening


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thanks! Apparently only 3 were made for a boutique opening


If I didn't already have a Josephine, I'd pull the trigger on this beauty.  Too bad the MM is so big


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> If I didn't already have a Josephine, I'd pull the trigger on this beauty.  Too bad the MM is so big


Do you by any chance use a bag insert for your Josephine?


----------



## galex101404

Bagaholic222 said:


> Just a fun poll - if you were allowed to pick three current Moynat styles to keep, what would it be?  This is tough for me...


This is a tough one since there are so many gorgeous bags in the line, but if I had to choose 3 I’d choose these:

- Gaby
- Rejane
- Fleur or Danse


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Do you by any chance use a bag insert for your Josephine?


No I don't use one - a combination of not finding one that fits well and not wanting the insert to take up more room.  The interior is silky and it will darken despite how much care you exercise unless you use an insert.  However, it is still quite lovely and I don't regret not having used an insert.


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Does anyone know if the Rejane MM size is being discontinued?


@Rocat, I just wanted to acknowledge your post---afraid that I have no idea about the answer to your question, though.  Maybe someone else with more insider information will be able to provide it.   If not, you could always check in with one of the boutiques and ask.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Desert rose/grey (I think Zinc?)
> View attachment 4778641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s being shipped from the Japan boutique.


This color combination IS dreamy!!!!!!!!!!!  That is the perfect descriptor.


----------



## swallowtails

Hbaddict said:


> I was going to buy the Oh tote pm but at the last minute I asked the SA if she had the Fleur in store. So I totally changed my mind and ordered the Fleur as soon as I saw the photo! I can't wait for it to come.
> View attachment 4778077


The fleur is a really cute bucket bag!


----------



## m_ichele

Hbaddict said:


> I was going to buy the Oh tote pm but at the last minute I asked the SA if she had the Fleur in store. So I totally changed my mind and ordered the Fleur as soon as I saw the photo! I can't wait for it to come.
> View attachment 4778077


This is such a cute bag! I can’t wait to see yours when you get it! Congrats


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> OMG I think we're all running to get the bag that we've been on the fence about before it got away.  I'm debating between Madeleine, Pauline and Loulou evening.  It's such a mixed bag I know - any advice?


The Pauline! It’s my absolute favourite  and it will fit more than the other two. I know Selfridges in London still have a couple of the edge versions in the sale (or they did yesterday anyway) and they will ship abroad.


----------



## swallowtails

Rocat said:


> Does anyone know if the Rejane MM size is being discontinued?


Sadly yes, that's what my SA said. All that is left is what is in stock. I'm still deliberating on getting one...


----------



## Bagaholic222

swallowtails said:


> Sadly yes, that's what my SA said. All that is left is what is in stock. I'm still deliberating on getting one...


Wow - they're really cleaning house here.  Any idea what else is being discontinued?


----------



## swallowtails

Bagaholic222 said:


> Wow - they're really cleaning house here.  Any idea what else is being discontinued?


No but the discontinuation of the mm rejane happened long before Ramesh's exit though, I asked the SA a few months ago when I planned to buy a rejane, which was when she told me about it.


----------



## Bagaholic222

swallowtails said:


> No but the discontinuation of the mm rejane happened long before Ramesh's exit though, I asked the SA a few months ago when I planned to buy a rejane, which was when she told me about it.


Ah OK - thanks for the update.


----------



## m_ichele

swallowtails said:


> No but the discontinuation of the mm rejane happened long before Ramesh's exit though, I asked the SA a few months ago when I planned to buy a rejane, which was when she told me about it.


Oh ok. Maybe that size wasn’t as popular anymore. For me, rejane 23 is the perfect size. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi all. First of all I am grateful for the latest info shared on the forum. Like many of you I am not too happy with the turn of events. 

Does anyone know whether Cabotin is among Ramesh Nair's designs? I hope Cabotin won't be axed from future collections  I send an inquiry through Moynat website last week but so far I haven't received a reply from the customer service. Was planning to purchase Cabotin next year for my birthday and perhaps a Gaby in the distant future. Now I wonder if I have to make my purchases sooner than I originally planned.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. First of all I am grateful for the latest info shared on the forum. Like many of you I am not too happy with the turn of events.
> 
> Does anyone know whether Cabotin is among Ramesh Nair's designs? I hope Cabotin won't be axed from future collections  I send an inquiry through Moynat website last week but so far I haven't received a reply from the customer service. Was planning to purchase Cabotin next year for my birthday and perhaps a Gaby in the distant future. Now I wonder if I have to make my purchases sooner than I originally planned.


Your question is really our question at this point!  I'd love to have some insight on what will be discontinued, but either it's too early for the SAs to share or they still don't know for sure.  My guess is, aside from information shared by SAs previously such as Rejane MM and Pauline being shelved, take a look at what is being offered on sale for hints (some may only be less popular colours though).


----------



## Rocat

swallowtails said:


> Sadly yes, that's what my SA said. All that is left is what is in stock. I'm still deliberating on getting one...


Thank you! I just texted my SA and she is going to confirm with Paris to make sure. I will update everyone once she gets back to me. I really hope it is not true. I love the MM size. It is perfect as any every day kind of bag for me.


----------



## kipp

I keep asking my SAs what is being discontinued and they don’t answer that question...


----------



## Rocat

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. First of all I am grateful for the latest info shared on the forum. Like many of you I am not too happy with the turn of events.
> 
> Does anyone know whether Cabotin is among Ramesh Nair's designs? I hope Cabotin won't be axed from future collections  I send an inquiry through Moynat website last week but so far I haven't received a reply from the customer service. Was planning to purchase Cabotin next year for my birthday and perhaps a Gaby in the distant future. Now I wonder if I have to make my purchases sooner than I originally planned.



I am not sure if the Cabotin is being permanently discontinued, but it is included in the sale offering at least in the USA. If you really want a Cabotin, it may be a good time to get one so you can take advantage of the cost savings even if they don't actually discontinue it altogether.


----------



## Greenredapple

Rocat said:


> I am not sure if the Cabotin is being permanently discontinued, but it is included in the sale offering at least in the USA. If you really want a Cabotin, it may be a good time to get one so you can take advantage of the cost savings even if they don't actually discontinue it altogether.



Thank you so much. I wonder if it's included on the sale in Europe too? Anyways, I will go ahead and ask the stores for avaibility.


----------



## quadmama

Hbaddict said:


> I will definitely take lots of photos and keep you posted. I don't normally like bags with a visible logo on it but the Fleur looks so classic! I love the colour combination



Hi, would you mind sharing what fits in the Fluer as well? I am also interested in knowing if the bag stands well on it's own. Thanks so much and looking forward to hearing your experience.


----------



## Hbaddict

quadmama said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing what fits in the Fluer as well? I am also interested in knowing if the bag stands well on it's own. Thanks so much and looking forward to hearing your experience.


I will definitely let you know what fits and how it stands. It should be here by Friday or Monday!


----------



## sarachryan

Can anyone tell me what the handle drop is on the Josephine and can it be worn comfortably on the shoulder? 
Thank you


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Does anyone know if the Rejane MM size is being discontinued?


It has been discontinued, as is the mm Gaby.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarachryan said:


> Can anyone tell me what the handle drop is on the Josephine and can it be worn comfortably on the shoulder?
> Thank you


Which Josephine size?  The smaller bags (mini and mm) have approximately 3“-4” hand carry drops, but the shoulder strap drop, I believe, is up to 21”.


----------



## sarachryan

Sourisbrune said:


> Which Josephine size?  The smaller bags (mini and mm) have approximately 3“-4” hand carry drops, but the shoulder strap drop, I believe, is up to 21”.


I’m interested in the travel Josephine. But I don’t know if anyone has one!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. First of all I am grateful for the latest info shared on the forum. Like many of you I am not too happy with the turn of events.
> 
> Does anyone know whether Cabotin is among Ramesh Nair's designs? I hope Cabotin won't be axed from future collections  I send an inquiry through Moynat website last week but so far I haven't received a reply from the customer service. Was planning to purchase Cabotin next year for my birthday and perhaps a Gaby in the distant future. Now I wonder if I have to make my purchases sooner than I originally planned.


My suggestion is to make your purchases sooner than later.  At this point there is no guarantee of any soft-sided design.  The Pauline was the first soft-sided bag created by Ramesh.  He told me it was created to pay homage to Pauline Moynat and to commemorate the reopening of the Moynat brand in 2011.  The story behind the reopening is amazing- he is amazing.  Every bag, that is not a trunk style, is the brain-child of Ramesh.  It’ll be up to Knightly and Arnault to decide what to keep.  I’m hoping they keep the classics.  It sounds like the Gabrielle, the Rejane and the Gaby styles are safe for a while, at least.  They are the most popular bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarachryan said:


> I’m interested in the travel Josephine. But I don’t know if anyone has one!


I’ll ask Curtis.  I’ll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> It has been discontinued, as is the mm Gaby.


oh no!  With the Rejane I sort of get that the original size has become less popular, but the Gaby?


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarachryan said:


> I’m interested in the travel Josephine. But I don’t know if anyone has one!


Curtis hasn’t seen it in person, so he’s unsure.  It looks like the drop is approximately 9”.  The photo is of someone without a coat on, and judging by the space under his arm, it’s about an average tote drop.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> My suggestion is to make your purchases sooner than later.  At this point there is no guarantee of any soft-sided design.  The Pauline was the first soft-sided bag created by Ramesh.  He told me it was created to pay homage to Pauline Moynat and to commemorate the reopening of the Moynat brand in 2011.  The story behind the reopening is amazing- he is amazing.  Every bag, that is not a trunk style, is the brain-child of Ramesh.  It’ll be up to Knightly and Arnault to decide what to keep.  I’m hoping they keep the classics.  It sounds like the Gabrielle, the Rejane and the Gaby styles are safe for a while, at least.  They are the most popular bags.


Ugh - the more I look at the current LV offerings, the more concerned I am...


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> oh no!  With the Rejane I sort of get that the original size has become less popular, but the Gaby?


The Gaby mm is less popular.  It isn’t a size the stores got in often.  It can probably be special ordered if the stores don’t have what you want.  I think the pm is the smaller, more popular replacement.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Ugh - the more I look at the current LV offerings, the more concerned I am...


I’m holding my breath.  I think all of the handbag companies are going in a direction I don’t like.  Hermès is becoming a little too fancy and angular for my taste, Gucci has embroidery on everything, Chanel is trying to figure out what to do, Fendi needs to keep their classics because the new designs are not my style, and LV, ... well, what can I say about over 500 bag choices, quality issues, too much branding, too short straps, and bags that are ridiculously difficult to acquire, though seen on social media people I’ve never heard of, or care to see/follow.
And why are you concerned? 
I’m hoping for the best from Moynat, but I’m excited about Ramesh’s future.  Believe me, there is one.
Everyone, please share Ramesh info, when you hear anything.  I’ll definitely do the same.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> It has been discontinued, as is the mm Gaby.


Grrr  that is so annoying! Not everyone wants or needs mini / smaller bags and the trend will turn. If you wanted to buy a bag for work etc. from Moynat now the choices are going to be very limited!


----------



## kipp

Does anyone here know if the Quattro is going to be discontinued?  Thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Grrr  that is so annoying! Not everyone wants or needs mini / smaller bags and the trend will turn. If you wanted to buy a bag for work etc. from Moynat now the choices are going to be very limited!


Agreed - it's unfortunate that the Josephine MM is so big.  Otherwise it's a good deal at 50% off now and I think it is on the chopping board.


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> Grrr  that is so annoying! Not everyone wants or needs mini / smaller bags and the trend will turn. If you wanted to buy a bag for work etc. from Moynat now the choices are going to be very limited!


I think the trend for fall 2020 is for bigger bags because IRL people need to put stuff inside them  if i could ask a newbie Moynat question? Is the gabythe retourne version of the Gabrielle? And, if you are in the US, it seems that I was routed to 24s.com to purchase?


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Agreed - it's unfortunate that the Josephine MM is so big.  Otherwise it's a good deal at 50% off now and I think it is on the chopping board.


HALF PRICE??  I inferred that the clearout discount was 30% for all included models/colors?

This is just depressing.  The Josephine seemed like it was well accepted and an important bag in the lineup. 

What, exactly, will be hiding in those beautiful boutique drawers during the time between this godawful fire sale and the influx of the new guy's stuff?

I cannot express how damaging I believe this stock reduction approach will be to the brand.  Yuck.  Just yuck.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> HALF PRICE??  I inferred that the clearout discount was 30% for all included models/colors?
> 
> This is just depressing.  The Josephine seemed like it was well accepted and an important bag in the lineup.
> 
> What, exactly, will be hiding in those beautiful boutique drawers during the time between this godawful fire sale and the influx of the new guy's stuff?
> 
> I cannot express how damaging I believe this stock reduction approach will be to the brand.  Yuck.  Just yuck.


Trust me - I was shocked when I was told that the Josephine was 50% off although I think this is the only style that is 50% off.  As the owner of a Josephine, I can't praise the bag enough.  It's like a baby bolide.  While I love a sale, the fire sale type approach really cheapens the brand.


----------



## sarachryan

bagnut1 said:


> HALF PRICE??  I inferred that the clearout discount was 30% for all included models/colors?
> 
> This is just depressing.  The Josephine seemed like it was well accepted and an important bag in the lineup.
> 
> What, exactly, will be hiding in those beautiful boutique drawers during the time between this godawful fire sale and the influx of the new guy's stuff?
> 
> I cannot express how damaging I believe this stock reduction approach will be to the brand.  Yuck.  Just yuck.


This probably sounds like a silly question but why will it be damaging?


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> I think the trend for fall 2020 is for bigger bags because IRL people need to put stuff inside them  if i could ask a newbie Moynat question? Is the gabythe retourne version of the Gabrielle? And, if you are in the US, it seems that I was routed to 24s.com to purchase?


Yes the Gaby is a retourne version of a Gabrielle and slouchy from the get go. I prefer it personally, but I’m not massively into structured bags. 24s.com is the only place you can buy online worldwide I believe, but I think most boutiques will probably ship if you contact them.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> HALF PRICE??  I inferred that the clearout discount was 30% for all included models/colors?
> 
> This is just depressing.  The Josephine seemed like it was well accepted and an important bag in the lineup.
> 
> What, exactly, will be hiding in those beautiful boutique drawers during the time between this godawful fire sale and the influx of the new guy's stuff?
> 
> I cannot express how damaging I believe this stock reduction approach will be to the brand.  Yuck.  Just yuck.


I was told 30% too and I agree it is damaging to the brand.


----------



## Tonimichelle

sarachryan said:


> This probably sounds like a silly question but why will it be damaging?


Just my opinion, but the well respected brands don’t suddenly have massive reductions on key pieces. I wouldn’t expect Hermes etc to reduce prices. Moynat are of an equal quality and this cheapens the brand. Certainly if done too often,  then why pay full price if they may have the same item in the sale at a later date. I certainly don’t regret any Moynat items I have purchased. But there are other brands I only buy when the sale is on as I’m conscious that the item I’m looking at will be reduced at some point. I hope this makes sense, long day, very tired and rambling!


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> Yes the Gaby is a retourne version of a Gabrielle and slouchy from the get go. I prefer it personally, but I’m not massively into structured bags. 24s.com is the only place you can buy online worldwide I believe, but I think most boutiques will probably ship if you contact them.


Thank you so much Tonimichelle!  I love Hermes kelly sellier but from all of the pictures, I prefer the gaby to the gabrielle too!


----------



## bagnut1

sarachryan said:


> This probably sounds like a silly question but why will it be damaging?


Moynat has never had a sale in 9 years.  Their bags are not and were never intended to be trendy. One could feel confident paying the price asked because, while certain models eventually do become discontinued, the artisanship and value seemed to be there, and the prices only go up (though unlike other high end brands in smaller increments and less frequently).  The word "curated" is so overused but it applies to what seemed to be the intent of the collection at any given point in time.

Now in a rush to push a broom behind Ramesh they are saying, exactly, _what_ to their clients who bought these bags (many quite recently) at full price?  Sorry, we've changed our minds about the value and the longevity of most of these designs.  They're not actually classic after all but are now tired and so must be expeditiously disposed of.  Come and get em!

It looks chaotic, undisciplined, and doesn't jibe with how the brand has been presented previously.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sarachryan

@bagnut1 that makes a lot of sense. And the other answers. I get it now. 
ps I sent you a PM about Moynat. You know so much about them!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Just my opinion, but the well respected brands don’t suddenly have massive reductions on key pieces. I wouldn’t expect Hermes etc to reduce prices. Moynat are of an equal quality and this cheapens the brand. Certainly if done too often,  then why pay full price if they may have the same item in the sale at a later date. I certainly don’t regret any Moynat items I have purchased. But there are other brands I only buy when the sale is on as I’m conscious that the item I’m looking at will be reduced at some point. I hope this makes sense, long day, very tired and rambling!


Agreed.  I also don't regret any purchase, but nothing new that we are learning is going to move me off of my "wait and see" perch.  Too much uncertainty about the brand's direction.


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> It has been discontinued, as is the mm Gaby.


I am so sad! The MM is my favorite size for those styles. I know that many people prefer smaller bags, but some of us need more capacity. I actually don't think the MM sizes are big at all compared with my Kelly 35s, which are my other favorite every day bags.  I wish they would still make the MMs, but maybe just in smaller quantities if they aren't as popular.  I would buy them!


----------



## Bagaholic222

I fear that we may have to rename this group "Official Moynat - Ramesh era" . Sorry, I don't have much faith right now.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I am so sad! Those are my favorite sizes for those styles. I know that many people prefer smaller bags, but some of us need more capacity. I actually don't think the MM sizes are big at all compared with my Kellys 35s, which are my other favorite every day bags.  I wish they would still make the MMs, but maybe just in smaller quantities if they aren't as popular.  I would buy them!


The Gaby MM is only 32cm and definitely has a different vibe than a Kelly.  I think it's a mistake to get rid of the MM, although perhaps one could still get one as an SO.


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> The Gaby MM is only 32cm and definitely has a different vibe than a Kelly.  I think it's a mistake to get rid of the MM, although perhaps one could still get one as an SO.


I agree. The Gaby MM is not big in my opinion. I personally would not be interested in a smaller size in that particular style. The Gaby MM fits what I need for every day, but certainly holds less than my Kelly 35s do. Even if the MMs were still available through SO, I would be concerned about placing any kind of SO until we have a better idea of what the quality is going to be like post-Ramesh.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> I fear that we may have to rename this group "Official Moynat - Ramesh era" . Sorry, I don't have much faith right now.


Or maybe in two years New Guy will grow the line to 500+ bags, we will need a whole forum for Moynat, and this thread will get bumped into a nostalgic sticky.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> Grrr  that is so annoying! Not everyone wants or needs mini / smaller bags and the trend will turn. If you wanted to buy a bag for work etc. from Moynat now the choices are going to be very limited!


I’ve noticed that, too.  They’ve narrowed down the large bag options to the Oh! Tote (which I love), or a briefcase.  The Quattro is great, but not quite a work bag.  They used to have about three other tote/big bag choices, but like you said, the tiny bag trend came to be.  I‘ll ask about larger bag choices and see if I can get photos.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I fear that we may have to rename this group "Official Moynat - Ramesh era" . Sorry, I don't have much faith right now.


Have faith.  All is not lost.  If need be, we can rename the group ... Ramesh Nair Design Group- Hermès, Moynat, ...
We can post Ramesh designed bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Does anyone here know if the Quattro is going to be discontinued?  Thanks!


I haven’t heard anything, and I don’t think it’s on sale.


----------



## Sourisbrune

880 said:


> I think the trend for fall 2020 is for bigger bags because IRL people need to put stuff inside them  if i could ask a newbie Moynat question? Is the gabythe retourne version of the Gabrielle? And, if you are in the US, it seems that I was routed to 24s.com to purchase?


Larger bags are coming back in style.  Though I’m hoping for larger classics to choose from.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> HALF PRICE??  I inferred that the clearout discount was 30% for all included models/colors?
> 
> This is just depressing.  The Josephine seemed like it was well accepted and an important bag in the lineup.
> 
> What, exactly, will be hiding in those beautiful boutique drawers during the time between this godawful fire sale and the influx of the new guy's stuff?
> 
> I cannot express how damaging I believe this stock reduction approach will be to the brand.  Yuck.  Just yuck.


I agree and I’ve voiced my opinion to the company.  The sale was originally for seasonal colors, then social media got out of control and the whole thing became a mess.  This was not handled well.  My question is- since the ex-Sephora marketing director started in January, is this sale her creation?  If not, okay, and I wish her luck.  If so, her tenure is not off to a good start.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Trust me - I was shocked when I was told that the Josephine was 50% off although I think this is the only style that is 50% off.  As the owner of a Josephine, I can't praise the bag enough.  It's like a baby bolide.  While I love a sale, the fire sale type approach really cheapens the brand.


I love the Bolide!  And with the Josephine design concept, the handles aren’t in the way.
As for the “Fire Sale“ approach, I agree.  I’m not a fan of any luxury brand sale- I cringe at the thought of paying thousands for something full price, only to see it one or two thousand off the price, on sale.  I understand seasonal color sales w/ some brands, but Moynat is so small, and buy their leather in small batches- if they see a color isn’t selling, they could just stop making that color. Sometimes they make two or three bags in a particular style at a time.  If it doesn’t sell, stick it in a drawer or send it to a different country.  The customer who will love that bag will come.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Moynat has never had a sale in 9 years.  Their bags are not and were never intended to be trendy. One could feel confident paying the price asked because, while certain models eventually do become discontinued, the artisanship and value seemed to be there, and the prices only go up (though unlike other high end brands in smaller increments and less frequently).  The word "curated" is so overused but it applies to what seemed to be the intent of the collection at any given point in time.
> 
> Now in a rush to push a broom behind Ramesh they are saying, exactly, _what_ to their clients who bought these bags (many quite recently) at full price?  Sorry, we've changed our minds about the value and the longevity of most of these designs.  They're not actually classic after all but are now tired and so must be expeditiously disposed of.  Come and get em!
> 
> It looks chaotic, undisciplined, and doesn't jibe with how the brand has been presented previously.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Well said.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Have faith.  All is not lost.  If need be, we can rename the group ... Ramesh Nair Design Group- Hermès, Moynat, ...
> We can post Ramesh designed bags.


Yes, one of my favorite Hermes bags is the Haute Paris-Bombay.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just out of curiosity, what would you all like to see in bag designs?
What is your biggest fear with the designs and the company?

I’ve listed:
-casual, dressy, and evening bag style.  Casual styles in different sizes, adjustable shoulder strap lengths, hand carry handle option and exterior back pocket.  Include totes.
-classic designs with minimal branding
-keep the pearl calfskin interior
-no seasonal bags- they must be around for at least a year or two
-keep price point less than Hermes
-no influencer freebies
-non-complicated designs
-only the best workmanship, materials and made in their French atelie- no Italian factories.  Handmade only.
-no sales
-no funky add-ons/embellishments
-I fear sewing machines in a big factory, mass production, mass marketing, many, many styles, bold logos, and boutiques popping up everywhere, or Moynat bags sold in a corner area of LV boutiques.

Hopefully Knightly will rise to the occasion.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Yes, one of my favorite Hermes bags is the Haute Paris-Bombay.


I love that bag.  I was upset when Hermès discontinued it before I could buy one.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I love that bag.  I was upset when Hermès discontinued it before I could buy one.


Sometimes they show up on the secondary market!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Have faith.  All is not lost.  If need be, we can rename the group ... Ramesh Nair Design Group- Hermès, Moynat, ...
> We can post Ramesh designed bags.


Thank goodness we can count on your archive of photos!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree and I’ve voiced my opinion to the company.  The sale was originally for seasonal colors, then social media got out of control and the whole thing became a mess.  This was not handled well.  My question is- since the ex-Sephora marketing director started in January, is this sale her creation?  If not, okay, and I wish her luck.  If so, her tenure is not off to a good start.


It's frankly ridiculous - these are honestly classics of the house, not some trendy LV seasonal graffiti things.  OMG don't get me started again!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Trust me - I was shocked when I was told that the Josephine was 50% off although I think this is the only style that is 50% off.  As the owner of a Josephine, I can't praise the bag enough.  It's like a baby bolide.  While I love a sale, the fire sale type approach really cheapens the brand.


I loved bolide until I saw a Josephine, which I find more interesting. The shape is classic and I love the lock. I wasn’t a fan of bicolor at first but now I appreciate it because it adds to its uniqueness. Since they never had a sale until now, it kind of makes sense  due to the changing of the guard, but it does leave a bad taste and I find it insulting on Ramesh’s behalf. Sale or not, I would have bought my Josephine anyway because it was made under his direction and there’s no question to its quality and beauty. Can’t say the same yet about this new direction.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I loved bolide until I saw a Josephine, which I find more interesting. The shape is classic and I love the lock. I wasn’t a fan of bicolor at first but now I appreciate it because it adds to its uniqueness. Since they never had a sale until now, it kind of makes sense  due to the changing of the guard, but it does leave a bad taste and I find it insulting on Ramesh’s behalf. Sale or not, I would have bought my Josephine anyway because it was made under his direction and there’s no question to its quality and beauty. Can’t say the same yet about this new direction.


I never thought of the sale like that.  Great point- it’s a slap in the face to Ramesh and his years of hard work.  What about the atelier and all of their hand stitching?  My work was suddenly 50% off, and it took me three days to make a bag, I’d be offended.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you all like to see in bag designs?
> What is your biggest fear with the designs and the company?
> 
> I’ve listed:
> -casual, dressy, and evening bag style.  Casual styles in different sizes, adjustable shoulder strap lengths, hand carry handle option and exterior back pocket.  Include totes.
> -classic designs with minimal branding
> -keep the pearl calfskin interior
> -no seasonal bags- they must be around for at least a year or two
> -keep price point less than Hermes
> -no influencer freebies
> -non-complicated designs
> -only the best workmanship, materials and made in their French atelie- no Italian factories.  Handmade only.
> -no sales
> -no funky add-ons/embellishments
> -I fear sewing machines in a big factory, mass production, mass marketing, many, many styles, bold logos, and boutiques popping up everywhere, or Moynat bags sold in a corner area of LV boutiques.
> 
> Hopefully Knightly will rise to the occasion.


You summed up my thoughts.  I especially agree with the part, “ no influencer freebies”!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you all like to see in bag designs?
> What is your biggest fear with the designs and the company?
> 
> I’ve listed:
> -casual, dressy, and evening bag style.  Casual styles in different sizes, adjustable shoulder strap lengths, hand carry handle option and exterior back pocket.  Include totes.
> -classic designs with minimal branding
> -keep the pearl calfskin interior
> -no seasonal bags- they must be around for at least a year or two
> -keep price point less than Hermes
> -no influencer freebies
> -non-complicated designs
> -only the best workmanship, materials and made in their French atelie- no Italian factories.  Handmade only.
> -no sales
> -no funky add-ons/embellishments
> -I fear sewing machines in a big factory, mass production, mass marketing, many, many styles, bold logos, and boutiques popping up everywhere, or Moynat bags sold in a corner area of LV boutiques.
> 
> Hopefully Knightly will rise to the occasion.


I don't disagree with anything on your wishlist.

However, I must sadly observe that if they were going to do _all_ of these things going forward, then Ramesh would likely still be CD.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I never thought of the sale like that.  Great point- it’s a slap in the face to Ramesh and his years of hard work.  What about the atelier and all of their hand stitching?  My work was suddenly 50% off, and it took me three days to make a bag, I’d be offended.


Yes I also fear for the atelier craftspeople.  I hope that the new CD has the ability to switch gears from mass produced to handmade.

There's also been a few mentions of the new CEO, from Sephora, and previously Le Bon Marche.  Both of these operations are huge endeavors, so clearly some sort of expansion is on the roadmap.  

Also re: large vs. small bags - the brand is much bigger in Asia than Europe/US, and my understanding is that in those markets smaller is more popular.  So, these changes could also signal a shift in focus on who the customer is.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I asked the SA whether Josephine was being discontinued, and he said, "not really".  What does that mean


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> I asked the SA whether Josephine was being discontinued, and he said, "not really".  What does that mean


I've been getting a few answers like this, too...  ?????  It seems that they don't really have much of a plan for existing bags...


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> I've been getting a few answers like this, too...  ?????  It seems that they don't really have much of a plan for existing bags...


It just kills me though - you're not discontinuing the bag but you're clearing it out at 50%.  Have you seen any brand including LV, Chanel and Hermes mark down their bags at all even when they discontinue it? I wish that they would be more upfront with us.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> I asked the SA whether Josephine was being discontinued, and he said, "not really".  What does that mean


Just curious - which store/SA was that?


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Just curious - which store/SA was that?


UK - Selfridges


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> UK - Selfridges


Interesting, I hope that answer is related to the fact that it's not one of the freestanding boutiques and the staff are perhaps less in the loop.

Either way, lame customer service, which is also something new.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Interesting, I hope that answer is related to the fact that it's not one of the freestanding boutiques and the staff are perhaps less in the loop.
> 
> Either way, lame customer service, which is also something new.


It's sad - even the SA I deal with in Paris has become more aloof...maybe because I opened my big mouth and told her that I was not happy that Ramesh left


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you all like to see in bag designs?
> What is your biggest fear with the designs and the company?
> 
> I’ve listed:
> -casual, dressy, and evening bag style.  Casual styles in different sizes, adjustable shoulder strap lengths, hand carry handle option and exterior back pocket.  Include totes.
> -classic designs with minimal branding
> -keep the pearl calfskin interior
> -no seasonal bags- they must be around for at least a year or two
> -keep price point less than Hermes
> -no influencer freebies
> -non-complicated designs
> -only the best workmanship, materials and made in their French atelie- no Italian factories.  Handmade only.
> -no sales
> -no funky add-ons/embellishments
> -I fear sewing machines in a big factory, mass production, mass marketing, many, many styles, bold logos, and boutiques popping up everywhere, or Moynat bags sold in a corner area of LV boutiques.
> 
> Hopefully Knightly will rise to the occasion.



A lot of what you stated is on my wishlist! Especially minimal branding, classic styles, good workmanship with comparable price points. NO influencers, please; that way YT reviewers are only those who bought it because they love it. I would like Moynat to continue doing 'artwork', i.e. experimenting with new materials, but it's to be acknowledged that these bags are only for a select few with the $ to acquire them, though I really love to look at them. The rejane is pretty popular in Asia especially with the Chinese - mainland and diaspora included (I have one, haha), and I think it's because it strikes a good balance between feminine refinement and classic elegance. As one reviewer put it, because it's so well made, it makes you look wealthy (which is sort of important - cultural currency) without actually resorting to blatantly/cheaply showing off through logos and the like.

Additions to the list from me:
No streetwear aesthetics, please! It clashes with the heritage feel of the brand.
More boutiques but selectively opened.
Would love to see them do collabs on a rare basis with good artists to exhibit their take on things - like the Lady Dior art series.
Classic bags with a rare seasonal rotation (think Hermes) of new bags that are also as thoughtfully designed as their permanent offierings, and continuing to offer seasonal colours.
Bigger bags. Moynat so far does small bags and travel bags, I'll like to see them embrace the in-between - bags that are great for work and not necessarily totes, though I love totes as well 

I'm afraid to say 'limousine with shoulder strap' as if they really do that I'll have to get one for sure 

Contemplating getting a quattro before it gets discontinued; I've always liked it but couldn't really justify yet another tote.


----------



## swallowtails

Rocat said:


> I am so sad! The MM is my favorite size for those styles. I know that many people prefer smaller bags, but some of us need more capacity. I actually don't think the MM sizes are big at all compared with my Kelly 35s, which are my other favorite every day bags.  I wish they would still make the MMs, but maybe just in smaller quantities if they aren't as popular.  I would buy them!



I agree with you, I'm also someone who needs more capacity as I tend to go out for the whole day and I like travelling a lot. I love totes but it would be great to have a bag that is more secure.


----------



## optimisticqt

Does anyone have an SA they can recommend to me? I'd like to purchase my first and last) Ramesh Moynat bag. I feel in love with the quality of Moynat during a trip to Paris back in 2016. I was planning on splurging for a nice bag next year...but learned of this news. I guess if there's a time to bite the bullet....it would be now?!! 

I'm looking at Gabby BB or Madeleine with strap. I'm petite so looking at something lighter and smaller in size. Thoughts between the 2 design??? TIA


----------



## swallowtails

optimisticqt said:


> Does anyone have an SA they can recommend to me? I'd like to purchase my first and last) Ramesh Moynat bag. I feel in love with the quality of Moynat during a trip to Paris back in 2016. I was planning on splurging for a nice bag next year...but learned of this news. I guess if there's a time to bite the bullet....it would be now?!!
> 
> I'm looking at Gabby BB or Madeleine with strap. I'm petite so looking at something lighter and smaller in size. Thoughts between the 2 design??? TIA



I have the madeleine strap. I tend to carry a lot so it's just a formal bag for me - fits my compact ysl wallet, phone, and keys. Maybe a small hand sanitiser. That's about it. For a small bag it's pretty roomy, I guess? The carat calfskin is very much like Hermes epsom, so it's light and I'm guessing pretty hardy as well.

I'm guessing you're not based in Singapore which is where I'm at, so I may not be much help in terms of SAs...


----------



## Greenredapple

Send three emails to London and Paris stores and received nothing  my inquiry made to the Moynat's website was met with silence. Double sad face. I did express my fears about the departure of Ramesh. Maybe I should have not. /:
Also asked for Cabotins currently in stock. 

I am giving to give the SAs the benefit of the doubt since they are basically sandwiched between the top management and the customers. It doesn't feel typical of the SAs to act so aloof. I wonder if they were told explicitly not to disclose any more information to the customers (if they know any) regarding the changes happening currently at the top management.


----------



## Rocat

Greenredapple said:


> Send three emails to London and Paris stores and received nothing  my inquiry made to the Moynat's website was met with silence. Double sad face. I did express my fears about the departure of Ramesh. Maybe I should have not. /:
> Also asked for Cabotins currently in stock.
> 
> I am giving to give the SAs the benefit of the doubt since they are basically sandwiched between the top management and the customers. It doesn't feel typical of the SAs to act so aloof. I wonder if they were told explicitly not to disclose any more information to the customers (if they know any) regarding the changes happening currently at the top management.


I have always been very impressed by the customer service I received from Moynat and feel like the SAs I have worked with have been honest with me in the past whenever I asked questions or wanted their opinions about whether or not a particular bag was a good fit for me. I think you are likely correct in suspecting that the SAs are being told not to share information about the new direction of the company. The upper management needs to understand that we are all very concerned about Ramesh's departure and they should be more forthcoming with their customers about what their plans for the brand are moving ahead. I don't regret any of my Moynat purchases since they were all made under Ramesh's direction and the quality of each piece is outstanding. However, I will not buy more in the future if the quality drops off. I am not interested in trendy seasonal bags. I know we haven't given the new guy a chance yet, but I am not a fan of his prior work.  I hope he surprises us all!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Greenredapple said:


> Send three emails to London and Paris stores and received nothing  my inquiry made to the Moynat's website was met with silence. Double sad face. I did express my fears about the departure of Ramesh. Maybe I should have not. /:
> Also asked for Cabotins currently in stock.
> 
> I am giving to give the SAs the benefit of the doubt since they are basically sandwiched between the top management and the customers. It doesn't feel typical of the SAs to act so aloof. I wonder if they were told explicitly not to disclose any more information to the customers (if they know any) regarding the changes happening currently at the top management.


My regular SA in Paris has been aloof after I sent her that email about Ramesh, but I got a super fast response from an SA at Selfridges in UK.  Would you like that contact information?  I believe there were black, blue, fushia cabotins in stock at the very least.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Rocat said:


> I have always been very impressed by the customer service I received from Moynat and feel like the SAs I have worked with have been honest with me in the past whenever I asked questions or wanted their opinions about whether or not a particular bag was a good fit for me. I think you are likely correct in suspecting that the SAs are being told not to share information about the new direction of the company. The upper management needs to understand that we are all very concerned about Ramesh's departure and they should be more forthcoming with their customers about what their plans for the brand are moving ahead. I don't regret any of my Moynat purchases since they were all made under Ramesh's direction and the quality of each piece is outstanding. However, I will not buy more in the future if the quality drops off. I am not interested in trendy seasonal bags. I know we haven't given the new guy a chance yet, but I am not a fan of his prior work.  I hope he surprises us all!


I agree - I love every piece that I have purchased and don't regret any of them.  As Ramesh said in an interview, he is not interested in designing something that can't be consumed over time.  And his designs are classics as luxury should be.  I admire each precise stitch, leather selection, hardware and craftsmanship.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> Does anyone have an SA they can recommend to me? I'd like to purchase my first and last) Ramesh Moynat bag. I feel in love with the quality of Moynat during a trip to Paris back in 2016. I was planning on splurging for a nice bag next year...but learned of this news. I guess if there's a time to bite the bullet....it would be now?!!
> 
> I'm looking at Gabby BB or Madeleine with strap. I'm petite so looking at something lighter and smaller in size. Thoughts between the 2 design??? TIA


If you are based in the US, you could contact Curtis - he is all things Moynat!


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> A lot of what you stated is on my wishlist! Especially minimal branding, classic styles, good workmanship with comparable price points. NO influencers, please; that way YT reviewers are only those who bought it because they love it. I would like Moynat to continue doing 'artwork', i.e. experimenting with new materials, but it's to be acknowledged that these bags are only for a select few with the $ to acquire them, though I really love to look at them. The rejane is pretty popular in Asia especially with the Chinese - mainland and diaspora included (I have one, haha), and I think it's because it strikes a good balance between feminine refinement and classic elegance. As one reviewer put it, because it's so well made, it makes you look wealthy (which is sort of important - cultural currency) without actually resorting to blatantly/cheaply showing off through logos and the like.
> 
> Additions to the list from me:
> No streetwear aesthetics, please! It clashes with the heritage feel of the brand.
> More boutiques but selectively opened.
> Would love to see them do collabs on a rare basis with good artists to exhibit their take on things - like the Lady Dior art series.
> Classic bags with a rare seasonal rotation (think Hermes) of new bags that are also as thoughtfully designed as their permanent offierings, and continuing to offer seasonal colours.
> Bigger bags. Moynat so far does small bags and travel bags, I'll like to see them embrace the in-between - bags that are great for work and not necessarily totes, though I love totes as well
> 
> I'm afraid to say 'limousine with shoulder strap' as if they really do that I'll have to get one for sure
> 
> Contemplating getting a quattro before it gets discontinued; I've always liked it but couldn't really justify yet another tote.


I also think Moynat needs to introduce larger bags, other than totes.  As I stated in a much earlier post, my first communication with Ramesh was a few years ago.  My SA asked Paris if I could special order a Limousine With straps 2”-3” longer, for shoulder wear.  Ramesh said it wouldn’t look good (hand carried).  I disagreed and let my thoughts be known. He said he could add clips for me, so I could use a removable shoulder strap. I left the communication thanking him for the compromise, but I decided not to buy one. Fast forward to 2019- the Limo has clips for shoulder (strap) carry.  I still think longer hand carry straps as a SO option would have been a great choice for some of us.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> I agree with you, I'm also someone who needs more capacity as I tend to go out for the whole day and I like travelling a lot. I love totes but it would be great to have a bag that is more secure.


I believe most Moynat bags are for personal transportation and short stints out and about.  I agree, there should be beautiful options for people who are out for hours at a time, and those who need easy access to their things. 
Ahem, ... an exterior back pocket.


----------



## Sourisbrune

To my TPF friends, if you want anything from the sale, if I were you, I’d get it soon.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Greenredapple said:


> Send three emails to London and Paris stores and received nothing  my inquiry made to the Moynat's website was met with silence. Double sad face. I did express my fears about the departure of Ramesh. Maybe I should have not. /:
> Also asked for Cabotins currently in stock.
> 
> I am giving to give the SAs the benefit of the doubt since they are basically sandwiched between the top management and the customers. It doesn't feel typical of the SAs to act so aloof. I wonder if they were told explicitly not to disclose any more information to the customers (if they know any) regarding the changes happening currently at the top management.


I received an email regarding sale pieces from my London SA last week. I replied thanking them and expressing my concerns regarding the departure of Ramesh and didn’t receive a response either. I wasn’t exactly asking a question, so no response strictly necessary, but it was unusual compared to previous exchanges.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> I also think Moynat needs to introduce larger bags, other than totes.  As I stated in a much earlier post, my first communication with Ramesh was a few years ago.  My SA asked Paris if I could special order a Limousine With straps 2”-3” longer, for shoulder wear.  Ramesh said it wouldn’t look good (hand carried).  I disagreed and let my thoughts be known. He said he could add clips for me, so I could use a removable shoulder strap. I left the communication thanking him for the compromise, but I decided not to buy one. Fast forward to 2019- the Limo has clips for shoulder (strap) carry.  I still think longer hand carry straps as a SO option would have been a great choice for some of us.


I totally agree. Open totes are all well and good but I prefer a mid to larger sized bag with a proper closure and interior pockets. Preferably with a hand / arm carry option as well as a longer detachable strap. Or longer handles that will fit on the shoulder ie. H GP36 or Victoria style. It rains here often and randomly, I need to be able to do the top up! Edited to add I know the GP doesn’t do up properly so disregard that option!


----------



## optimisticqt

swallowtails said:


> I have the madeleine strap. I tend to carry a lot so it's just a formal bag for me - fits my compact ysl wallet, phone, and keys. Maybe a small hand sanitiser. That's about it. For a small bag it's pretty roomy, I guess? The carat calfskin is very much like Hermes epsom, so it's light and I'm guessing pretty hardy as well.
> 
> I'm guessing you're not based in Singapore which is where I'm at, so I may not be much help in terms of SAs...



*I am US base, but thanks for sharing what fits inside the Madeleine. I usually carry only a few items to begin with. Leaning towards the Madeleine more because, just like you said, it works for formal occasions as well. 
*


Bagaholic222 said:


> If you are based in the US, you could contact Curtis - he is all things Moynat!



Thanks, DM-ed you.


----------



## Hbaddict

quadmama said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing what fits in the Fluer as well? I am also interested in knowing if the bag stands well on it's own. Thanks so much and looking forward to hearing your experience.


My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.


----------



## m_ichele

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943


Congratulations!! Your fleur is so cute!!! Thanks for letting us know what fits


----------



## m_ichele

Tonimichelle said:


> I received an email regarding sale pieces from my London SA last week. I replied thanking them and expressing my concerns regarding the departure of Ramesh and didn’t receive a response either. I wasn’t exactly asking a question, so no response strictly necessary, but it was unusual compared to previous exchanges.


I had the same experience. I was expressing thanks for a purchase but also mentioned my disappointment in Ramesh’s departure. Radio silence.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943


Congrats - enjoy this adorable bag!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943


Love this! It’s absolutely gorgeous in that combination!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943


Great bag!  I love the barenia leather.   Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> I had the same experience. I was expressing thanks for a purchase but also mentioned my disappointment in Ramesh’s departure. Radio silence.


It’s a bit worrying. There are three things that drew me to Moynat, the exceptional quality, the price point is more palatable than Hermes (given that the quality appears to be on a par) and last, but definitely not least, the very friendly customer service. Hopefully this is just a result of the change over and a temporary blip!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> To my TPF friends, if you want anything from the sale, if I were you, I’d get it soon.


Do you happen to know if the NYC store is offering sale items?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Do you happen to know if the NYC store is offering sale items?


The NYC store is still closed, so they are selling everything remotely.  I’d suggest contacting Curtis, or your SA, to let you know what’s available, in a style that suits your interest.  Selfridges’ (London)can let you know what they have (they’ll ship), and Sak’s (in New York) may have a couple of pieces, but not set aside.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> To my TPF friends, if you want anything from the sale, if I were you, I’d get it soon.


Thanks @Sourisbrune  - you have sent us off on a collective mission!


----------



## quadmama

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943



Thanks so much for sharing! Do you find the bag stays up in its shape well since it's canvas for the middle section? I wonder if the canvas/leather works better than the all leather version for Fleur.


----------



## Hbaddict

quadmama said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Do you find the bag stays up in its shape well since it's canvas for the middle section? I wonder if the canvas/leather works better than the all leather version for Fleur.


I find it holds its shape well because it's reinforced on the sides with leather.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> The NYC store is still closed, so they are selling everything remotely.  I’d suggest contacting Curtis, or your SA, to let you know what’s available, in a style that suits your interest.  Selfridges’ (London)can let you know what they have (they’ll ship), and Sak’s (in New York) may have a couple of pieces, but not set aside.


Will do!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## swallowtails

Hbaddict said:


> My Fleur bag came yesterday! It fits quite a lot (for me since I don't carry too much aside from phone, car key, small wallet). Here is what can fit - a full sized wallet, a large wallet that you can fit your phone in, sunglasses and my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4784943



It's lovely!!


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe most Moynat bags are for personal transportation and short stints out and about.  I agree, there should be beautiful options for people who are out for hours at a time, and those who need easy access to their things.
> Ahem, ... an exterior back pocket.



True, I feel the same. I was disappointed when the line at the back of the rejane isn't an exterior pocket haha


----------



## vdka

*What are the sales like?* I've been in love with Moynat for a while, but didn't get a chance to get one due to the relatively high prices. But now with the change in CD and the sales, I think it's the perfect time to splurge!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @Sourisbrune  - you have sent us off on a collective mission!


I texted Andrew at the NYC store about the sale merchandise and here is a rundown of what’s available at his store:

LouLou in Saffron Yellow (30% off)
Josephine bags (50% off)
A Gabrielle bag in Flamingo/Grey PM
Rejane Evening Clutch in Black box leather (30% off)
LouLou Evening in box leather
Rejane BB in cashmere calf with gold hardware in Saffron Yellow and Pacific Blue
Cabotin bags
Paradis in Grey with just a top handle and the shorter version in Red With a crossbody strap (30% off).

Please be reminded this info was via text messages so some of it may be incomplete or I may have misconstrued what was what.  

I hope this helps someone out in an upcoming purchase.  The red Paradis caught my eye but I don’t think it will fit my lifestyle.  Good Luck!


----------



## quadmama

Hbaddict said:


> I find it holds its shape well because it's reinforced on the sides with leather.
> 
> View attachment 4785124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785125



Thank you for taking the time to respond. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## savoy85

Cool Breeze said:


> I texted Andrew at the NYC store about the sale merchandise and here is a rundown of what’s available at his store:
> 
> LouLou in Saffron Yellow (30% off)
> Josephine bags (50% off)
> A Gabrielle bag in Flamingo/Grey PM
> Rejane Evening Clutch in Black box leather (30% off)
> LouLou Evening in box leather
> Rejane BB in cashmere calf with gold hardware in Saffron Yellow and Pacific Blue
> Cabotin bags
> Paradis in Grey with just a top handle and the shorter version in Red With a crossbody strap (30% off).
> 
> Please be reminded this info was via text messages so some of it may be incomplete or I may have misconstrued what was what.
> 
> I hope this helps someone out in an upcoming purchase.  The red Paradis caught my eye but I don’t think it will fit my lifestyle.  Good Luck!



Thank you so much for posting this @Cool Breeze . I've been a longtime lurker on TPF and rarely post anything, but after reading your update on the NYC store I had to email them to inquire about the Josephine (available colors and sizes). I must say out of all the threads I follow, this is my absolute favorite! Everyone is so informative and supportive, and I've found myself really looking forward to reading any updates. The Moynat thread has certainly been a bright spot for me during these crazy times. Enough that I've come out of hiding to write something  Many thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

savoy85 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this @Cool Breeze . I've been a longtime lurker on TPF and rarely post anything, but after reading your update on the NYC store I had to email them to inquire about the Josephine (available colors and sizes). I must say out of all the threads I follow, this is my absolute favorite! Everyone is so informative and supportive, and I've found myself really looking forward to reading any updates. The Moynat thread has certainly been a bright spot for me during these crazy times. Enough that I've come out of hiding to write something  Many thanks!


My pleasure!  I agree, the posters on this thread are a great group of people.  I hope you find a Josephine bag to your liking.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Passerine123

I'm sorry I missed out on the Ballerine bag. I really liked it -- except for the way the tongues hung over. Would love to see it re-issued but without those hanging zipper tongues...


----------



## kipp

Passerine123 said:


> I'm sorry I missed out on the Ballerine bag. I really liked it -- except for the way the tongues hung over. Would love to see it re-issued but without those hanging zipper tongues...
> 
> View attachment 4786810


This is a beautiful bag---I've also lately wondered about the style and if it is still around.  Agree about the zipper tongues, though.
Could one just slip those tongues inside the bag on the side?  It's probably moot now anyway with the new situation...


----------



## Tonimichelle

savoy85 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this @Cool Breeze . I've been a longtime lurker on TPF and rarely post anything, but after reading your update on the NYC store I had to email them to inquire about the Josephine (available colors and sizes). I must say out of all the threads I follow, this is my absolute favorite! Everyone is so informative and supportive, and I've found myself really looking forward to reading any updates. The Moynat thread has certainly been a bright spot for me during these crazy times. Enough that I've come out of hiding to write something  Many thanks!





Cool Breeze said:


> My pleasure!  I agree, the posters on this thread are a great group of people.  I hope you find a Josephine bag to your liking.  Keep us posted!


I agree too! The Moynat thread is happy, friendly and supportive much like the Moynat SAs which is one of the reasons I like the brand so much. There’s a little uncertainty at the moment but I really hope it will all work out ok


----------



## Sourisbrune

Okay.  Some info.  Moynat is only part of the Groupe Arnault, not officially part of LVMH.  It will remain GA, though it looks as though some of the lines have been blurred.  GA can separate at any time.  This is off the LVMH website, and remains true to this day.  GA wants to keep Moynat as Hermès’ competitor. ...And it will remain ‘Made in France’.


----------



## Sourisbrune

New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.


----------



## savoy85

Update: I received such a lovely email from a SA in the NYC store this morning, including beautifully detailed pictures of all available pm/mm sizes of the Josephine. I'm not 100% comfortable sharing the details on here as I'm apprehensive of the appropriate etiquette with such communications, but I'm happy to pass along the selection via DM (if I can figure it out...I've never done it!). I think I'm definitely going for the pm size, in either Medoc/Taupe or Black/Tourterelle, with a slight lean toward the Medoc/Taupe as it's such a beautiful combination that I haven't really seen before. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the sale should bring this bag below the $2000 mark, yes? I'm still gobsmacked it's discounted at all.


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Update: I received such a lovely email from a SA in the NYC store this morning, including beautifully detailed pictures of all available pm/mm sizes of the Josephine. I'm not 100% comfortable sharing the details on here as I'm apprehensive of the appropriate etiquette with such communications, but I'm happy to pass along the selection via DM (if I can figure it out...I've never done it!). I think I'm definitely going for the pm size, in either Medoc/Taupe or Black/Tourterelle, with a slight lean toward the Medoc/Taupe as it's such a beautiful combination that I haven't really seen before. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the sale should bring this bag below the $2000 mark, yes? I'm still gobsmacked it's discounted at all.


Yes, the savings is amazing.  You’re choice of medoc, is one of my favorites.  Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

savoy85 said:


> Update: I received such a lovely email from a SA in the NYC store this morning, including beautifully detailed pictures of all available pm/mm sizes of the Josephine. I'm not 100% comfortable sharing the details on here as I'm apprehensive of the appropriate etiquette with such communications, but I'm happy to pass along the selection via DM (if I can figure it out...I've never done it!). I think I'm definitely going for the pm size, in either Medoc/Taupe or Black/Tourterelle, with a slight lean toward the Medoc/Taupe as it's such a beautiful combination that I haven't really seen before. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the sale should bring this bag below the $2000 mark, yes? I'm still gobsmacked it's discounted at all.


You will love this bag - it is so light and so well made!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.
> View attachment 4786847
> View attachment 4786844
> View attachment 4786845
> View attachment 4786846
> View attachment 4786840
> View attachment 4786842
> View attachment 4786841
> View attachment 4786843
> View attachment 4786848


Thanks @Sourisbrune - I feel more confident with the latest intel that you have shared!  And that Madeleine makes me swoon - I think I have to bite the bullet and swim out of ban island to get it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Passerine123 said:


> I'm sorry I missed out on the Ballerine bag. I really liked it -- except for the way the tongues hung over. Would love to see it re-issued but without those hanging zipper tongues...
> 
> View attachment 4786810


Yes, the tongues were able to tuck inside like the Céline nano luggage tote.  This was a great bag.  I’m taking notes to pass on to the company.


----------



## Sourisbrune

@quadmama, I love your avatar- your Gaby!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the tongues were able to tuck inside like the Céline nano luggage tote.  This was a great bag.  I’m taking notes to pass on to the company.


OMG, if only they will take to heart your "notes to pass on"---please emphasize the option to have an outside pocket for a cell phone on additional models!  And sizing the mini-vanity to accommodate one.  Still very small and jewel-like, just more practical.  Those are things on my "wish list" .  Thanks again!


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> @quadmama, I love your avatar- your Gaby!



Thank you! I love it and have only recently used it. Now i am hooked with Moynat bags....It really is nice to get in and out. Not too heavy in my opinion with all of my stuff. I think the cell phone and the car keys made the bag heavier than I would have like it. I may eventually consider a Gaby bb in a dark color just to change it up. Otherwise I would have used this bag every day.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.
> View attachment 4786847
> View attachment 4786844
> View attachment 4786845
> View attachment 4786846
> View attachment 4786840
> View attachment 4786842
> View attachment 4786841
> View attachment 4786843
> View attachment 4786848


Great news and thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Thank you! I love it and have only recently used it. Now i am hooked with Moynat bags....It really is nice to get in and out. Not too heavy in my opinion with all of my stuff. I think the cell phone and the car keys made the bag heavier than I would have like it. I may eventually consider a Gaby bb in a dark color just to change it up. Otherwise I would have used this bag every day.


What size is your bag?


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> What size is your bag?



It is the pm. It is measured 26 cm wide, I think. But it is about the same size as my very very old Ferragamo Sofia in the petite size.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.
> View attachment 4786847
> View attachment 4786844
> View attachment 4786845
> View attachment 4786846
> View attachment 4786840
> View attachment 4786842
> View attachment 4786841
> View attachment 4786843
> View attachment 4786848




Thank you for the beautiful pictures. The dark blue Gabrielle is gorgeous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> It is the pm. It is measured 26 cm wide, I think. But it is about the same size as my very very old Ferragamo Sofia in the petite size.


I was trying to decide between the pm and bb.  I don’t carry much, so everything I have can fit in a bb, but for some reason, I think a pm might suit my body type better.  Curtis says I should go for the bb.  I don't want a small crossbody Gaby to emphasize my 5’10” stature.  I want to look balanced.  What do you think?


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> I was trying to decide between the pm and bb.  I don’t carry much, so everything I have can fit in a bb, but for some reason, I think a pm might suit my body type better.  Curtis says I should go for the bb.  I don't want a small crossbody Gaby to emphasize my 5’9”-5’10” stature.  I want to look balanced.  What do you think?



If I remember it correctly, you use the Gucci Disco (8 W x 6 H) for your cross body option bag. A Gaby bb is about 22 cm (8.6 inches) in W so they are pretty similar in that aspect. I do think a black Gaby bb in gold probably won't look to unproportional to your height if Gucci has worked for you. I picked the pm because I knew my LV Speedy 25 works best for me. (30 is too big) . I also don't like to have my items loose in the bag so I always have a small pouch for things like lotions, band-aids in them. The thing with the Gaby is that the top part of the bag has snaps and you will loose some real estate if you plan on putting things on top of each other. Unless you would like to keep them unsnapped.  I like seeing my items horizontally instead of vertically. The truth to be told, I am very happy with the pm size, but i think I will eventually get a bb in dark color. I think you might be ok going with the bb size considering you don't need to bring much with you. In my honest opinion, the pm looks nicest hand held and on the shoulder. The bb might look best cross body.


----------



## savoy85

Update II: Officially placed my order for the Medoc/Taupe! The SA was just lovely. I was half-tempted to also get the Black/Tourterelle (I rarely buy bags, why not?!), but after dealing with our *ahem* rather unpleasant neighbor yesterday my husband and I decided we need a privacy fence instead. Maybe it will be Black/Tourterelle 

Looking forward to joining the Moynat family!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> OMG, if only they will take to heart your "notes to pass on"---please emphasize the option to have an outside pocket for a cell phone on additional models!  And sizing the mini-vanity to accommodate one.  Still very small and jewel-like, just more practical.  Those are things on my "wish list" .  Thanks again!


I’ll just say, Moynat understands the concerns of their dedicated clientele, and they are mindful of the direction of the company.


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> If I remember it correctly, you use the Gucci Disco (8 W x 6 H) for your cross body option bag. A Gaby bb is about 22 cm (8.6 inches) in W so they are pretty similar in that aspect. I do think a black Gaby bb in gold probably won't look to unproportional to your height if Gucci has worked for you. I picked the pm because I knew my LV Speedy 25 works best for me. (30 is too big) . I also don't like to have my items loose in the bag so I always have a small pouch for things like lotions, band-aids in them. The thing with the Gaby is that the top part of the bag has snaps and you will loose some real estate if you plan on putting things on top of each other. Unless you would like to keep them unsnapped.  I like seeing my items horizontally instead of vertically. The truth to be told, I am very happy with the pm size, but i think I will eventually get a bb in dark color. I think you might be ok going with the bb size considering you don't need to bring much with you. In my honest opinion, the pm looks nicest hand held and on the shoulder. The bb might look best cross body.


Thank you for your opinion.  You have a great memory (about my Gucci).  I like seeing things horizontally, too.  One hesitation I have is the crossbody strap comes from the top handle part of the bag, so it‘ll wrap around my torso more than the disco, in which the straps are attached at the bag’s ends.  I think Curtis recommended the bb, because he thinks it looks better crossbody, too. I guess I’m leaning towards the bb.  Thank you, again!


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your opinion.  You have a great memory (about my Gucci).  I like seeing things horizontally, too.  I think Curtis recommended the bb, because he thinks it looks better crossbody, too. Thank you, again!


 
Of course! Happy to help, and thank you for sharing all of the beautiful pictures and information on the forum. I am officially a Moynat addict....


----------



## Cool Breeze

savoy85 said:


> Update II: Officially placed my order for the Medoc/Taupe! The SA was just lovely. I was half-tempted to also get the Black/Tourterelle (I rarely buy bags, why not?!), but after dealing with our *ahem* rather unpleasant neighbor yesterday my husband and I decided we need a privacy fence instead. Maybe it will be Black/Tourterelle
> 
> Looking forward to joining the Moynat family!


Congratulation!  Can’t wait to see it!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.
> View attachment 4786847
> View attachment 4786844
> View attachment 4786845
> View attachment 4786846
> View attachment 4786840
> View attachment 4786842
> View attachment 4786841
> View attachment 4786843
> View attachment 4786848


Thank you for the eye candy @Sourisbrune Love it all!! The tricolor rejane is so gorgeous, I love the colors that were used. I think if I were to get Rejane it would be the 23 size and that color way. Being an M, I love those monogram card holders! I think I want one 
Is that dahlia I spy behind the Gaby mm?


----------



## quadmama

savoy85 said:


> Update II: Officially placed my order for the Medoc/Taupe! The SA was just lovely. I was half-tempted to also get the Black/Tourterelle (I rarely buy bags, why not?!), but after dealing with our *ahem* rather unpleasant neighbor yesterday my husband and I decided we need a privacy fence instead. Maybe it will be Black/Tourterelle
> 
> Looking forward to joining the Moynat family!



Congratulations! Please post pictures once you have received your Josephine.


----------



## m_ichele

savoy85 said:


> Update II: Officially placed my order for the Medoc/Taupe! The SA was just lovely. I was half-tempted to also get the Black/Tourterelle (I rarely buy bags, why not?!), but after dealing with our *ahem* rather unpleasant neighbor yesterday my husband and I decided we need a privacy fence instead. Maybe it will be Black/Tourterelle
> 
> Looking forward to joining the Moynat family!


Beautiful choice and congrats on your purchase! Medoc/taupe was my original pick when I was going to order a Josephine Pm but then I saw desert rose/zinc and got that instead. Can’t wait to see yours!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thank you for the eye candy @Sourisbrune Love it all!! The tricolor rejane is so gorgeous, I love the colors that were used. I think if I were to get Rejane it would be the 23 size and that color way. Being an M, I love those monogram card holders! I think I want one
> Is that dahlia I spy behind the Gaby mm?


Yes! Good eyes.  It’s a Gaby mm in Dahlia.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes! Good eyes.  It’s a Gaby mm in Dahlia.


Do you think you can whisper in someone’s ear to produce something again in that color?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Do you think you can whisper in someone’s ear to produce something again in that color?


I already have.  We’ll see.
One positive thought- it is a SO color.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I already have.  We’ll see.
> One positive thought- it is a SO color.


I know, but I’d rather not pay the extra 20%   Once was enough


----------



## textilegirl

Passerine123 said:


> I'm sorry I missed out on the Ballerine bag. I really liked it -- except for the way the tongues hung over. Would love to see it re-issued but without those hanging zipper tongues...
> 
> View attachment 4786810


Wow, that is a gorgeous bag!!!!!!! I can't say I love the zipper, but I might be able to talk myself into it were it not for the current circumstances.....


----------



## optimisticqt

Madeleine (strap) owner, can you share how the leather piece for the closure holds up over time? I'm leaning more towards Madeleine then Gaby BB because of the structured shape, but the Gaby looks easier to open/close. Thoughts?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I know, but I’d rather not pay the extra 20%  Once was enough


I totally understand.  I’ll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the tongues were able to tuck inside like the Céline nano luggage tote.  This was a great bag.  I’m taking notes to pass on to the company.


I would love the bellarine to come back!


----------



## smile10281

Hi all, I’ve been an admirer from afar of Moynat and have been lurking on this thread for some time. I first learned of the brand when I was looking for an alternative to Hermès bolide; I saw pictures of the Josephine and was immediately intrigued. I did not want to buy it without seeing it in person (unfortunately I don’t live close to any of the boutiques), but learning of the change in CD and the sale on this style has given me the impetus to reach out to the NYC store to buy over the phone. Thanks to everyone on this thread for the helpful information, in particular @savoy85 for sharing info on the available Josephine bags in NYC!

I am about to (finally) bite the bullet and purchase a Josephine in the PM size but am undecided between 2 colors: madder/taupe and black/tourterelle. Does anyone here have experience with either color combination? I think I slightly prefer the madder/taupe as I love red, but I think the black/tourterelle would be more versatile. Would color transfer be a concern with the tourterelle?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## hazel.623

optimisticqt said:


> Madeleine (strap) owner, can you share how the leather piece for the closure holds up over time? I'm leaning more towards Madeleine then Gaby BB because of the structured shape, but the Gaby looks easier to open/close. Thoughts?



Madeleine strap user for a year. The leather piece for closure looks fine, still at good condition.

You can see the size comparison between Madeleine Strap and Rejane 23. Madeleine is much lighter than Rejane but roomy...I dun have Gaby but I have Gabrielle MM. Madeleine can even hold more things than Gabrielle MM...

I’m not so sure whether the sales still continue or not. My SA offered me a discounted Gaby in early June but I didn’t like the colour... my SA didn’t mention any sales on Madeleine strap... (or maybe Madeleine sold quickly ...) I was so busy at that time and couldn’t go to store immediately....


----------



## Bagaholic222

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I’ve been an admirer from afar of Moynat and have been lurking on this thread for some time. I first learned of the brand when I was looking for an alternative to Hermès bolide; I saw pictures of the Josephine and was immediately intrigued. I did not want to buy it without seeing it in person (unfortunately I don’t live close to any of the boutiques), but learning of the change in CD and the sale on this style has given me the impetus to reach out to the NYC store to buy over the phone. Thanks to everyone on this thread for the helpful information, in particular @savoy85 for sharing info on the available Josephine bags in NYC!
> 
> I am about to (finally) bite the bullet and purchase a Josephine in the PM size but am undecided between 2 colors: madder/taupe and black/tourterelle. Does anyone here have experience with either color combination? I think I slightly prefer the madder/taupe as I love red, but I think the black/tourterelle would be more versatile. Would color transfer be a concern with the tourterelle?
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Congratulations on taking the plunge!  I have the Tourterelle/Black - no problem with colour transfers so far!  Let us know what you decide


----------



## Tonimichelle

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I’ve been an admirer from afar of Moynat and have been lurking on this thread for some time. I first learned of the brand when I was looking for an alternative to Hermès bolide; I saw pictures of the Josephine and was immediately intrigued. I did not want to buy it without seeing it in person (unfortunately I don’t live close to any of the boutiques), but learning of the change in CD and the sale on this style has given me the impetus to reach out to the NYC store to buy over the phone. Thanks to everyone on this thread for the helpful information, in particular @savoy85 for sharing info on the available Josephine bags in NYC!
> 
> I am about to (finally) bite the bullet and purchase a Josephine in the PM size but am undecided between 2 colors: madder/taupe and black/tourterelle. Does anyone here have experience with either color combination? I think I slightly prefer the madder/taupe as I love red, but I think the black/tourterelle would be more versatile. Would color transfer be a concern with the tourterelle?
> Any help would be much appreciated!


I have a bleuet / sand which is even lighter than tourterelle and no colour transfer issues at all. I’d just pick your favourite, they’re beautifully made and pretty robust, I’ve used mine in all weathers up agains jeans etc no problem!


----------



## savoy85

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I’ve been an admirer from afar of Moynat and have been lurking on this thread for some time. I first learned of the brand when I was looking for an alternative to Hermès bolide; I saw pictures of the Josephine and was immediately intrigued. I did not want to buy it without seeing it in person (unfortunately I don’t live close to any of the boutiques), but learning of the change in CD and the sale on this style has given me the impetus to reach out to the NYC store to buy over the phone. Thanks to everyone on this thread for the helpful information, in particular @savoy85 for sharing info on the available Josephine bags in NYC!
> 
> I am about to (finally) bite the bullet and purchase a Josephine in the PM size but am undecided between 2 colors: madder/taupe and black/tourterelle. Does anyone here have experience with either color combination? I think I slightly prefer the madder/taupe as I love red, but I think the black/tourterelle would be more versatile. Would color transfer be a concern with the tourterelle?
> Any help would be much appreciated!



It sounds like we had a similar mindset, as I was also looking for an alternative to the Bolide! I'll certainly post pictures of mine once I receive it. Either way, I don't think you could go wrong with either color combination. I primarily went with the Medoc/Taupe because I already have a similar black bag to the Josephine. I try to keep a minimalistic/capsule wardrobe (emphasis on the *try*!) and couldn't really justify having another black bag. Also, this thread is such a wealth of information and reference photos; I think I've re-read it in it's entirety at least twice. Best wishes on your new purchase! Please keep everyone updated


----------



## Bagaholic222

savoy85 said:


> It sounds like we had a similar mindset, as I was also looking for an alternative to the Bolide! I'll certainly post pictures of mine once I receive it. Either way, I don't think you could go wrong with either color combination. I primarily went with the Medoc/Taupe because I already have a similar black bag to the Josephine. I try to keep a minimalistic/capsule wardrobe (emphasis on the *try*!) and couldn't really justify having anything black bag. Also, this thread is such a wealth of information and reference photos; I think I've re-read it in it's entirety at least twice. Best wishes on your new purchase! Please keep everyone updated


I had debated between the Tourterelle/Black and Medoc/Taupe combination before.  In the end, I preferred the Medoc/Taupe combination made in the MM size (the Medoc and Taupe areas are reversed compared to the PM size) so bought the Black.  And someone had also commented on how the handles were not rigid like the Bolide so that sealed the deal for me.


----------



## smile10281

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congratulations on taking the plunge!  I have the Tourterelle/Black - no problem with colour transfers so far!  Let us know what you decide





Tonimichelle said:


> I have a bleuet / sand which is even lighter than tourterelle and no colour transfer issues at all. I’d just pick your favourite, they’re beautifully made and pretty robust, I’ve used mine in all weathers up agains jeans etc no problem!



Great to know that you’ve not had problems with color transfer! Also impressed that it’s held up in all weather!



savoy85 said:


> It sounds like we had a similar mindset, as I was also looking for an alternative to the Bolide! I'll certainly post pictures of mine once I receive it. Either way, I don't think you could go wrong with either color combination. I primarily went with the Medoc/Taupe because I already have a similar black bag to the Josephine. I try to keep a minimalistic/capsule wardrobe (emphasis on the *try*!) and couldn't really justify having anything black bag. Also, this thread is such a wealth of information and reference photos; I think I've re-read it in it's entirety at least twice. Best wishes on your new purchase! Please keep everyone updated


Sounds very logical! That combination is beautiful and I can see it working well for a capsule wardrobe! 



Bagaholic222 said:


> I had debated between the Tourterelle/Black and Medoc/Taupe combination before.  In the end, I preferred the Medoc/Taupe combination made in the MM size (the Medoc and Taupe areas are reversed compared to the PM size) so bought the Black.  And someone had also commented on how the handles were not rigid like the Bolide so that sealed the deal for me.



Makes sense! I also like that the handles are not rigid!

thank you, all!!


----------



## optimisticqt

hazel.623 said:


> Madeleine strap user for a year. The leather piece for closure looks fine, still at good condition.
> 
> You can see the size comparison between Madeleine Strap and Rejane 23. Madeleine is much lighter than Rejane but roomy...I dun have Gaby but I have Gabrielle MM. Madeleine can even hold more things than Gabrielle MM...
> 
> I’m not so sure whether the sales still continue or not. My SA offered me a discounted Gaby in early June but I didn’t like the colour... my SA didn’t mention any sales on Madeleine strap... (or maybe Madeleine sold quickly ...) I was so busy at that time and couldn’t go to store immediately....
> 
> View attachment 4787875


Thank you for sharing. Your bags are lovely. Excited to hear that the strap is light as I'm planning to use it as an everyday bag.


----------



## m_ichele

Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Congratulations @m_ichele  - it is so pretty  ! I love how harmonious the colours are - wear her in good health!


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100



Oh how nice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congratulations @m_ichele  - it is so pretty  ! I love how harmonious the colours are - wear her in good health!


Thank you @Bagaholic222! I can’t wait to start wearing her! 


quadmama said:


> Oh how nice! Congratulations!!!


Thank you @quadmama! Love your gaby too!


----------



## Rocat

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Congratulations! It is gorgeous!


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Love this!  Huge congratulations!


----------



## savoy85

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


 What a stunning color combination, congrats @m_ichele !


----------



## m_ichele

Thank you so much @Rocat @kipp and @savoy85!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## m_ichele

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you @Tonimichelle! Now I completely understand why you love your Josephine so much! The leather is incredible and the bag is so light! The incredible craftsmanship goes without saying. I’m loving the shoulder strap also! It’s bicolor and the little security loops are the accent color. And I love the little Moynat engraving on the lock. The attention to all the details is a testament to Ramesh Nair’s meticulous design.


----------



## Cool Breeze

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Very happy for you!!! It’s a wonderful bag!!  Thanks for posting your photo.  Enjoy her!


----------



## m_ichele

Cool Breeze said:


> Very happy for you!!! It’s a wonderful bag!!  Thanks for posting your photo.  Enjoy her!


Thank you @Cool Breeze !


----------



## quadmama

So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> View attachment 4789316
> View attachment 4789317
> View attachment 4789319
> View attachment 4789320
> View attachment 4789321
> View attachment 4789316
> View attachment 4789317
> View attachment 4789319
> View attachment 4789320
> View attachment 4789321
> View attachment 4789316
> View attachment 4789317
> View attachment 4789319
> View attachment 4789320
> View attachment 4789321


Congratulations!!! Josephine is such a pretty style! And your colorway is so elegant  I have to admit, I’m not using mine yet because the indigo oh! tote goes with my scrubs better lol but Friday I’m off so I’m switching to it for the weekend  Sorry for the tangent, but enjoy and wear her in good health!


----------



## Cool Breeze

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> 
> View attachment 4789353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789357


Congratulations!!! You are curating a beautiful collection!


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Congratulations!!! Josephine is such a pretty style! And your colorway is so elegant  I have to admit, I’m not using mine yet because the indigo oh! tote goes with my scrubs better lol but Friday I’m off so I’m switching to it for the weekend  Sorry for the tangent, but enjoy and wear her in good health!



Thank you.  I like the Oh Tote, too. 
Don't they have scrubs in pink as well?


----------



## quadmama

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!!! You are curating a beautiful collection!



Thank you. There is something special about carrying a handbag that is well made, but understated. I felt at ease and comfortable when using them. Life is too short not to have beautiful things around us.


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Thank you.  I like the Oh Tote, too.
> Don't they have scrubs in pink as well?


They do but we have to wear dark blue


----------



## Bagaholic222

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> 
> View attachment 4789353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789357


This is great - I think @Tonimichelle got me interested in the bag when she posted pictures.  You'll love this bag as it is surprisingly light, easy to open and close and very spacious for its size.  The price is unbelievable now - if the MM wasn't so big, I'd add that too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is great - I think @Tonimichelle got me interested in the bag when she posted pictures.  You'll love this bag as it is surprisingly light, easy to open and close and very spacious for its size.  The price is unbelievable now - if the MM wasn't so big, I'd add that too.  Enjoy!


What is the price if you don't mind me asking? Y'all are making me interested. Lol


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> What is the price if you don't mind me asking? Y'all are making me interested. Lol


Sorry I don't know the exact US price - it reailed $3,260 at the end of last year and it's now 50% off. Others that just bought can confirm.  Honestly, I don't know why they're marking this down so much....


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is great - I think @Tonimichelle got me interested in the bag when she posted pictures.  You'll love this bag as it is surprisingly light, easy to open and close and very spacious for its size.  The price is unbelievable now - if the MM wasn't so big, I'd add that too.  Enjoy!




Thank you. I already love it so much after just been out with it once. (The same feeling I had with the Gaby pm. I guess that's the side effect of Moynat handbags).  I, too, was thinking I would have love to purchase the MM if it weren't so large. I wish I had known about Moynat much earlier. I was at both Selfridge and Goyard in London and did not know what I had passed by...I guess it's better late than never.


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> They do but we have to wear dark blue



On the "blue" note, would you mind sharing why you picked the pm size for your Oh Tote v.s. the MM? I have both the LV Neverfull MM and Goyard St. Louis pm tote. Would you say the Oh Tote pm is smaller than both? Thanks for your input.


----------



## m_ichele

Gainoffunction said:


> What is the price if you don't mind me asking? Y'all are making me interested. Lol


In the US Josephine pm is $3600 full price. Now is a great time to get one!


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> On the "blue" note, would you mind sharing why you picked the pm size for your Oh Tote v.s. the MM? I have both the LV Neverfull MM and Goyard St. Louis pm tote. Would you say the Oh Tote pm is smaller than both? Thanks for your input.


I haven’t used any type of tote bag in a very long time because I don’t carry very much anymore, but trying on the pm size just for fun, it really got my attention.  I was really impressed about how well it was made and that it’s still structured enough for it stand on its own. For me, pm size is perfect for what I need to carry. I’ve never had the neverfull or St. Louis pm so I can’t compare size wise personally, Oh! is 11 in along the bottom and about 13 in on top, 9 in tall and about 5 in deep. I highly recommend it if you’re thinking about getting one!


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> I haven’t used any type of tote bag in a very long time because I don’t carry very much anymore, but trying on the pm size just for fun, it really got my attention.  I was really impressed about how well it was made and that it’s still structured enough for it stand on its own. For me, pm size is perfect for what I need to carry. I’ve never had the neverfull or St. Louis pm so I can’t compare size wise personally, Oh! is 11 in along the bottom and about 13 in on top, 9 in tall and about 5 in deep. I highly recommend it if you’re thinking about getting one!




Thank you for your response. I used to be a tote person because I find them most useful for my life style. For the Oh Tote, I would love the pm size just so not all of my totes are in the same size. I am thinking....not quite ready for it yet. I like the black/charcoal/silver color combo, but it only comes in MM and GM. I am remaining hopeful that they may come out with the pm size.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I got very excited by all your purchases so I finally decided to pick up the Madeleine strap too


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I got very excited by all your purchases so I finally decided to pick up the Madeleine strap too


How exciting!!!!  I love Madeline strap too! What color did you get?


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> How exciting!!!!  I love Madeline strap too! What color did you get?


Eggplant!!!  I figure it's as close to Dahlia as I can get at this point


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Eggplant!!!  I figure it's as close to Dahlia as I can get at this point


Gorgeous!!! I was sent a pic of an eggplant Madeline and the lighting made it look dahlia! Good choice  I’m really hoping Madeline won’t be discontinued because it’s still on my wishlist. I can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## savoy85

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> 
> View attachment 4789353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789357



Congratulations @quadmama ! I love this color combination in the Josephine, but the beautiful colors in your charm would also make a lovely bag combo, IMO


----------



## quadmama

savoy85 said:


> Congratulations @quadmama ! I love this color combination in the Josephine, but the beautiful colors in your charm would also make a lovely bag combo, IMO




Thank you.  Looking forward to seeing your reveal as well. 
I am a bag charm person, and the airplane reminds me of how much I enjoyed all of the trips that I have taken. I will bring it to Paris or London for hot stamping when we can eventually travel freely again.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Gorgeous!!! I was sent a pic of an eggplant Madeline and the lighting made it look dahlia! Good choice  I’m really hoping Madeline won’t be discontinued because it’s still on my wishlist. I can’t wait to see yours!


Thanks - I will post some pictures when I receive it!  The Madeleine is a style that I love and this sale is a serious enabler!


----------



## H1£d@

Hello ladies,
I know I’m kinda late in entering the market. After reading all yr reports I’m kinda having mixed emotions right now.Anyone from SG?
Haven’t contacted the SA yet, but read that there is sale on some items? 
hope the sale items r not just in NYC..
I’m interested in the Josephine and Fleur.


----------



## Beetlecool

Bagaholic222 said:


> Agreed - it's unfortunate that the Josephine MM is so big.  Otherwise it's a good deal at 50% off now and I think it is on the chopping board.



Hi! Sorry I don't come here often enough but could you please share more. 50% off now?? Where? Is it on invite only for vip or could I just show up? Omg my heart is jumping


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100


Gorgeous color combo!  Great bag!!!!  And how big was your smile when you unwrapped this beauty?


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> 
> View attachment 4789353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789357


Congratulations!  You have two beautiful Moynat bags  I really like the airplane charm, too!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> On the "blue" note, would you mind sharing why you picked the pm size for your Oh Tote v.s. the MM? I have both the LV Neverfull MM and Goyard St. Louis pm tote. Would you say the Oh Tote pm is smaller than both? Thanks for your input.


The mm Oh! Tote is the same size as the mm Neverfull.  The pm Oh! Tote is the same size as the pm Neverfull, but the Moynat allows you to wear it on your shoulder.  The pm LV is hand carry only.  I’ve had my Oh! Tote for about 15 months, and have used it often.  My mm still stands on its own w/o flopping over.  I don’t think it’ll ever flop.  Its durability beats Goyard, and I think it beats LV, too, ... and it’s less expensive!
P.S.: The straps are a wee bit wider, too, so it’s more comfortable on the shoulder than the LV and Goyard bags.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous color combo!  Great bag!!!!  And how big was your smile when you unwrapped this beauty?


Thank you @Sourisbrune  I was this guy then I turned into this one


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Thank you for your response. I used to be a tote person because I find them most useful for my life style. For the Oh Tote, I would love the pm size just so not all of my totes are in the same size. I am thinking....not quite ready for it yet. I like the black/charcoal/silver color combo, but it only comes in MM and GM. I am remaining hopeful that they may come out with the pm size.


I want the pm in Black/Silver, too.  I’ve been asking about availability for months.  I can special order it, but I’m hoping it’ll come out by winter.  Now with Ramesh gone, I’m wondering if I should just order it.  I‘m wondering if its future is unsure.
I’ll let you know if I hear anything about a Black/Silver pm combo coming out.


----------



## Tonimichelle

quadmama said:


> So I have a confession to make.....After reading through the forum over and over, I decided to purchase the Josephine pm in black/tourterelle. I was torn between the black/tourterelle (classic, neutral) and bleuet/sand (fun, playful). I went with black after looking though my wardrobe. I also ordered the airplane charm that I have wanted to get for many months. The bag was delivered today at 12:45 and I took it out with me at 1:30 to run errands. It is a first for me to use a new handbag right away without any hesitation. The craftsmanship is excellent and the bag is so light weight and easy to wear cross body. The color tourterelle does change according to the lighting. It is a dark beige at first glance, but l think it looks nicest under the sun. I am including a picture of the bag against the interior of my car seat (light gray) for comparison. Tourterelle is a new color for me as I am more a cool tone blue/gray person. But this color goes really well with my denim and navy blue outfit today and I can see it being in heavy rotation among my bags.  It is almost identical in size comparing to the Gaby PM. I did find it interesting that Josephine weights less than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in it. I wonder if the flap on the Gaby PM and the single top handle contributed to the slightly heavier weight. I am telling myself to stop thinking about the bleuet/sand one since my Gaby pm is in the color Polar, appropriate for spring/summer season. But yes, I admit that I am a total Moynat addict now.
> 
> View attachment 4789353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789357


I love your Josephine! It’s gorgeous in this colour combination and we’re charm twins! I had to grab the plane charm too as I really wanted a transport theme one (it just felt appropriate!).


----------



## galex101404

xx


----------



## galex101404

m_ichele said:


> Jumping in on the Josephine conversation....I present my just arrived desert rose/zinc Josephine PM
> View attachment 4788100



 this combo is so dreamy!! Congrats on your new bag. I love this style the more I see it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

All the Madeleine strap posts inspired me to post this photo that was sent to me.


----------



## m_ichele

galex101404 said:


> this combo is so dreamy!! Congrats on your new bag. I love this style the more I see it!


Thank you @galex101404 ! I love it even more now. It’s really a beautifully made bag!


----------



## dessertdays

Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, finally made a TPF account

I'm going to be in Manhattan a couple of weeks from now, and was planning to go to Saks to check out bags in person (I've been thinking about the Rejane, but haven't decided what size/color). I believe the Madison Ave store is also open, but I'll have to stick around Midtown for this trip.

Does anyone know how much information is shared between the Moynat in Saks and the Moynat on Madison Ave regarding current inventory/future releases? Would I be able to get a good idea of availability in both NYC stores by going to Saks, or should I plan to check out the Madison Ave store in the future? Any advice on which SAs to talk to in either store would also be appreciated


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> All the Madeleine strap posts inspired me to post this photo that was sent to me.
> View attachment 4790124


Thank you for posting @Sourisbrune! Madeline is so pretty and elegant!! And maybe I’m too wrapped up in Moynat but I feel like they’re the only one with this type of design. I would love to have a Madeline Strap  in my closet!


----------



## Cool Breeze

dessertdays said:


> Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, finally made a TPF account
> 
> I'm going to be in Manhattan a couple of weeks from now, and was planning to go to Saks to check out bags in person (I've been thinking about the Rejane, but haven't decided what size/color). I believe the Madison Ave store is also open, but I'll have to stick around Midtown for this trip.
> 
> Does anyone know how much information is shared between the Moynat in Saks and the Moynat on Madison Ave regarding current inventory/future releases? Would I be able to get a good idea of availability in both NYC stores by going to Saks, or should I plan to check out the Madison Ave store in the future? Any advice on which SAs to talk to in either store would also be appreciated


They share inventory information and when I was in NYC last December, Andrew worked at both locations.  Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thank you for posting @Sourisbrune! Madeline is so pretty and elegant!! And maybe I’m too wrapped up in Moynat but I feel like they’re the only one with this type of design. I would love to have a Madeline Strap  in my closet!


The Madeleine has a very unique silhouette.  Ramesh's designs appeal to me because they are very sculptural - I hope that that the house is able to maintain this design aspect!


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, finally made a TPF account
> 
> I'm going to be in Manhattan a couple of weeks from now, and was planning to go to Saks to check out bags in person (I've been thinking about the Rejane, but haven't decided what size/color). I believe the Madison Ave store is also open, but I'll have to stick around Midtown for this trip.
> 
> Does anyone know how much information is shared between the Moynat in Saks and the Moynat on Madison Ave regarding current inventory/future releases? Would I be able to get a good idea of availability in both NYC stores by going to Saks, or should I plan to check out the Madison Ave store in the future? Any advice on which SAs to talk to in either store would also be appreciated


Curtis is at both locations.  He is very knowledgeable about Moynat inventory.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!  You have two beautiful Moynat bags  I really like the airplane charm, too!!!!



Thank you. I can't help but to smile every time I think about these two. The smell of the leather is amazing and they feel good to touch. Above all, they are both very functional bags. I am very very happy. Thank for for posting pictures, measurements, and all the other information on the forum. They have been most informational.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> The mm Oh! Tote is the same size as the mm Neverfull.  The pm Oh! Tote is the same size as the pm Neverfull, but the Moynat allows you to wear it on your shoulder.  The pm LV is hand carry only.  I’ve had my Oh! Tote for about 15 months, and have used it often.  My mm still stands on its own w/o flopping over.  I don’t think it’ll ever flop.  Its durability beats Goyard, and I think it beats LV, too, ... and it’s less expensive!
> P.S.: The straps are a wee bit wider, too, so it’s more comfortable on the shoulder than the LV and Goyard bags.



Thanks for the comparison. I had a Neverfull pm when my daughter was just 6 months old. It wasn't an issue since I mostly put the bag on the stroller. But then it became too small so I sold it. You have helped me solve the size mystery. Thank you.


----------



## quadmama

Tonimichelle said:


> I love your Josephine! It’s gorgeous in this colour combination and we’re charm twins! I had to grab the plane charm too as I really wanted a transport theme one (it just felt appropriate!).



I remember seeing the airplane charm on a Pauline awhile back, but I wasn't sure what color the charm was. So I searched the pages and found it again. I really like your Pauline as well.


----------



## optimisticqt

Sourisbrune said:


> All the Madeleine strap posts inspired me to post this photo that was sent to me.
> View attachment 4790124


Yup I saw this yellow and my heart skipped a beat. I wanted neutral but yellow is my favorite color so now I can't decide. If only we all have the funds to get multiples!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Someone had posted one of the  bags in a stunning charcoal & lagoon blue/teal but I don't see it on Moynat's website.
 Pity it looked like a beautiful bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

A bottle of Red said:


> Someone had posted one of the  bags in a stunning charcoal & lagoon blue/teal but I don't see it on Moynat's website.
> Pity it looked like a beautiful bag


Are you talking about the Josephine- teal/black, or a Madeleine?
	

		
			
		

		
	



This Josephine was still available, as of this morning.  They are selling like hot cakes!


----------



## H1£d@

Beetlecool said:


> Hi! Sorry I don't come here often enough but could you please share more. 50% off now?? Where? Is it on invite only for vip or could I just show up? Omg my heart is jumping


I’m sorely disappointed that the 50% doesn’t apply to any of the items here in SG. Wondering why the nyc store has it... I so envious of those who live there!


----------



## quadmama

Second time out with my Josephine. Thought it would be cool to have a picture with my green tea latte. Little did I know that the drink was dripping down to the back of my bag! I quickly wiped it down with facial wipes followed by a clean towel to dry it.  The bag looked as if nothing happened and I am just relieved with the positive outcome.


----------



## Bagaholic222

H1£d@ said:


> I’m sorely disappointed that the 50% doesn’t apply to any of the items here in SG. Wondering why the nyc store has it... I so envious of those who live there!


The private sale is only applicable to limited styles and colours.  The private sale is the same worldwide, not just in NYC, but will be limited to inventory of each store.


----------



## m_ichele

H1£d@ said:


> I’m sorely disappointed that the 50% doesn’t apply to any of the items here in SG. Wondering why the nyc store has it... I so envious of those who live there!


Only Josephine was 50% off from what I gathered. The manager at my boutique called it a legacy sale and said it was for established customers. That could possibly be the case at your boutique.


----------



## H1£d@

Thanks for the reply, but the store manager claims that there isn’t such a sale, even for established or VIP customers. Well, at least I tried.


----------



## H1£d@

Not even for seasonal items as well, manager said I must hv misunderstood the whole situation.. hmm.. that’s why I was disappointed.


----------



## H1£d@

quadmama said:


> Second time out with my Josephine. Thought it would be cool to have a picture with my green tea latte. Little did I know that the drink was dripping down to the back of my bag! I quickly wiped it down with facial wipes followed by a clean towel to dry it.  The bag looked as if nothing happened and I am just relieved with the positive outcome.
> 
> View attachment 4790377


Lovely colour and the charm is so cute!  Now my dream bag has to wait a little longer (without the 50% discount)... sigh


----------



## A bottle of Red

I think maybe the Gabrielle?


----------



## Sourisbrune

H1£d@ said:


> Thanks for the reply, but the store manager claims that there isn’t such a sale, even for established or VIP customers. Well, at least I tried.


Try calling a different boutique or texting an SA at a different boutique.  The manager you asked gave you misinformation.  You can even call Moynat at Selfridge’s in London.  They have a few bags on sale.  They ship.


----------



## H1£d@

Sourisbrune said:


> Try calling a different boutique or texting an SA at a different boutique.  The manager you asked gave you misinformation.  You can even call Moynat at Selfridge’s in London.  They have a few bags on sale.  They ship.


Thank u for your suggestion. I thought that I was getting an excellent service during my visit to the store. But after this episode, I’m not so sure now. 
I was expecting her to at least say, let me check... I would have been more comfortable with that kind of service. But instead, just told me a “no”. Ok now I’m gravely disappointed! 
btw, read all comments here and I must say, I was so convinced to buy the bag. Great job ladies! Love all the posts of your bags too!


----------



## bagnut1

I wonder if Moynat SAs/management monitor this thread.  

The mishandled sale business has obviously created a total sh*tshow.


----------



## Gainoffunction

I jumped on the Josephine train. 

I got this for work. It will mostly fit my laptop (it will poke out the top a bit) so I'll use it as a brief case.  

It is a MM in Tourterelle/Mandarine. Price was $2120 with tax. Had to come from the Saks store since the Madison Ave store is closed to the public so had to pay tax. *tear*. 

Should be here next Tues!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> I jumped on the Josephine train.
> 
> I got this for work. It will mostly fit my laptop (it will poke out the top a bit) so I'll use it as a brief case.
> 
> It is a MM in Tourterelle/Mandarine. Price was $2120 with tax. Had to come from the Saks store since the Madison Ave store is closed to the public so had to pay tax. *tear*.
> 
> Should be here next Tues!
> 
> View attachment 4791272


Congrats - it should make for a great work bag as it is so light and spacious!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I wonder if Moynat SAs/management monitor this thread.
> 
> The mishandled sale business has obviously created a total sh*tshow.


For some reason, I don’t think Moynat monitors the thread.  If anyone checks out what we’re writing, perhaps it would be a sales associate.

Believe me, I’ve told company reps my opinion of the sale. A few customers (publicly sharing on social media) are to blame for the mess this became, and Moynat is to blame for not containing it. I am happy for everyone who found something during the sale, but as I’ve stated in an earlier post, I agree it’s a tap-slap to Ramesh’s legacy and a slap to those who bought at a price thousands of dollars above the sale prices. Moynat has never been a brand that puts their items on sale, so clients bought their bags and accessories without the thought of an possible future discount.

I am still a super fan of the workmanship, materials, colors, customer service, and prices (lower than Hermès), and I remain hopeful about their design future.  As a matter of fact, with all the Josephine chatter, I’m considering a SO Josephine.  I just need to think about color, or colors.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason, I don’t think Moynat monitors the thread.  If anyone checks out what we’re writing, perhaps it would be a sales associate.
> 
> Believe me, I’ve told company reps my opinion of the sale. A few customers (publicly sharing on social media) are to blame for the mess this became, and Moynat is to blame for not containing it. I am happy for everyone who found something during the sale, but as I’ve stated in an earlier post, I agree it’s a tap-slap to Ramesh’s legacy and a slap to those who bought at a price thousands of dollars above the sale prices. Moynat has never been a brand that puts their items on sale, so clients bought their bags and accessories without the thought of an possible future discount.
> 
> I am still a super fan of the workmanship, materials, colors, customer service, and prices (lower than Hermès), and I remain hopeful about their design future.  As a matter of fact, with all the Josephine chatter, I’m considering a SO Josephine.  I just need to think about color, or colors.


I agree re: the fault lines.  Also the things to be a fan of!


----------



## Siutip

Having reading all these fantastic review on Josephine, I am jumping on the band wagon. I have asked my SA to send me pictures of the Josephine PM.  The combinations are just amazing and so hard to decide which colour combo to go for... I really this one combo - bleuet/sans.  But it looks different with/without flashlight.  Has anyone seen this in person?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Siutip said:


> Having reading all these fantastic review on Josephine, I am jumping on the band wagon. I have asked my SA to send me pictures of the Josephine PM.  The combinations are just amazing and so hard to decide which colour combo to go for... I really this one combo - bleuet/sans.  But it looks different with/without flashlight.  Has anyone seen this in person?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4792360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792362


That’s a lovely combination but I’m surprised the blue is bleuet. Mine is bleuet / sand and the blue looks quite different!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> For some reason, I don’t think Moynat monitors the thread.  If anyone checks out what we’re writing, perhaps it would be a sales associate.
> 
> Believe me, I’ve told company reps my opinion of the sale. A few customers (publicly sharing on social media) are to blame for the mess this became, and Moynat is to blame for not containing it. I am happy for everyone who found something during the sale, but as I’ve stated in an earlier post, I agree it’s a tap-slap to Ramesh’s legacy and a slap to those who bought at a price thousands of dollars above the sale prices. Moynat has never been a brand that puts their items on sale, so clients bought their bags and accessories without the thought of an possible future discount.
> 
> I am still a super fan of the workmanship, materials, colors, customer service, and prices (lower than Hermès), and I remain hopeful about their design future.  As a matter of fact, with all the Josephine chatter, I’m considering a SO Josephine.  I just need to think about color, or colors.





bagnut1 said:


> I agree re: the fault lines.  Also the things to be a fan of!


There is little consistency about how the sale is being managed from store to store.  It started out as a hush hush private sale for loyal clients on past season colours.  Then it spiralled out of control on social media, and each store appears to treat customers differently.  Although the sale enabled me to add something I love, I feel that it was distasteful to Ramesh's legacy and the amazing artisans who made the bags.  But we can only look forward and hope that this is only growing pains.


----------



## Siutip

Tonimichelle said:


> That’s a lovely combination but I’m surprised the blue is bleuet. Mine is bleuet / sand and the blue looks quite different!
> View attachment 4792378


Thank you for sharing, @Tonimichelle. Your bag is beautiful!  I am surprised to see the bleuet on yours... very different from mine indeed... I am a little worry about light colour bag, even though everyone on this thread has said that the leather is so amazing that there is not such problem.  But I have a light colour bag and it's the least one I used, and I want to bring my future Moynat bag out as much as I can.  How do you like the colour? Is it easy to match your wardrobe?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Siutip said:


> Thank you for sharing, @Tonimichelle. Your bag is beautiful!  I am surprised to see the bleuet on yours... very different from mine indeed... I am a little worry about light colour bag, even though everyone on this thread has said that the leather is so amazing that there is not such problem.  But I have a light colour bag and it's the least one I used, and I want to bring my future Moynat bag out as much as I can.  How do you like the colour? Is it easy to match your wardrobe?


It’s very easy as my wardrobe is pretty much black, white, grey or blue (jeans mostly!) I also wouldn’t be scared of the light colour of this, I’ve abused mine no end, rain, rubbed against jeans, accidental knocks etc. no problems!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Siutip said:


> Thank you for sharing, @Tonimichelle. Your bag is beautiful!  I am surprised to see the bleuet on yours... very different from mine indeed... I am a little worry about light colour bag, even though everyone on this thread has said that the leather is so amazing that there is not such problem.  But I have a light colour bag and it's the least one I used, and I want to bring my future Moynat bag out as much as I can.  How do you like the colour? Is it easy to match your wardrobe?


This shows the colour in direct sunlight and shade if it helps


----------



## Siutip

@Tonimichelle, thank you for the information and the photos.  The lighting makes a big different on the colour.  My SA took this picture outside with the bleuet/sans and wintergreen/black(?).  The blue is different than yours. The more I look at the ones with light colors, the more I like them.... Ah... decisions, decisions...


----------



## quadmama

Siutip said:


> Having reading all these fantastic review on Josephine, I am jumping on the band wagon. I have asked my SA to send me pictures of the Josephine PM.  The combinations are just amazing and so hard to decide which colour combo to go for... I really this one combo - bleuet/sans.  But it looks different with/without flashlight.  Has anyone seen this in person?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4792360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792362





Siutip said:


> Having reading all these fantastic review on Josephine, I am jumping on the band wagon. I have asked my SA to send me pictures of the Josephine PM.  The combinations are just amazing and so hard to decide which colour combo to go for... I really this one combo - bleuet/sans.  But it looks different with/without flashlight.  Has anyone seen this in person?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4792360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792362



In general, I find the colors in real life are darker than the ones they have shown on pictures. The colors also change dramatically under the sun. Attached is a side by side for the bleuet/sand combo. I believe these are taken indoors and the colors are probably very close to real life.  I would say the picture with the SA holding it is probably closer than the one taken on the shelf. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Siutip

quadmama said:


> In general, I find the colors in real life are darker than the ones they have shown on pictures. The colors also change dramatically under the sun. Attached is a side by side for the bleuet/sand combo. I believe these are taken indoors and the colors are probably very close to real life.  I would say the picture with the SA holding it is probably closer than the one taken on the shelf.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4792453


@quadmama, thank you for the photos.  I guess I love them all, that's why it's so hard to pick a colour combo.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Siutip said:


> @Tonimichelle, thank you for the information and the photos.  The lighting makes a big different on the colour.  My SA took this picture outside with the bleuet/sans and wintergreen/black(?).  The blue is different than yours. The more I look at the ones with light colors, the more I like them.... Ah... decisions, decisions...
> 
> View attachment 4792414


Whatever color the one on the right is is amazing!

For some reason with the Josephine I really like the light neutral main color and color pop accent color. I'm usually "the more non-neutral color the better" but with this one it's just so elegant with more of the neutral.


----------



## Siutip

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful advice!! 

@Tonimichelle, we may be bag twins... if what my SA showed me is the same colour combo as your.  We shall see...


----------



## 880

obsolete post as I reread the thread. Apologies


----------



## Hbaddict

I took my fleur out for dinner tonight.  It's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## m_ichele

Hbaddict said:


> I took my fleur out for dinner tonight.  It's such a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792747


It’s not just pretty but it’s also a happy little bag! Hope you had a lovely dinner!


----------



## savoy85

It came! I'll try to post some pictures at some point, but I'm just thrilled with my new pm Josephine. I'm so happy I went with the Medoc/Taupe, and the colors were exactly as depicted in the images sent from the store. The best part? I could smell the leather before I even opened the dust bag; absolutely scrumptious. This is the most beautifully made bag I have ever owned. Thank you all so very much for your wisdom, for keeping this thread going, and for welcoming those of us who are new to the Moynat family. I'm looking forward to continuing this relationship  

P.S. And I can't wait for this quarantine to be over so I can give Moon a giant hug! She was amazing.


----------



## kipp

savoy85 said:


> It came! I'll try to post some pictures at some point, but I'm just thrilled with my new pm Josephine. I'm so happy I went with the Medoc/Taupe, and the colors were exactly as depicted in the images sent from the store. The best part? I could smell the leather before I even opened the dust bag; absolutely scrumptious. This is the most beautifully made bag I have ever owned. Thank you all so very much for your wisdom, for keeping this thread going, and for welcoming those of us who are new to the Moynat family. I'm looking forward to continuing this relationship
> 
> P.S. And I can't wait for this quarantine to be over so I can give Moon a giant hug! She was amazing.


Congratulations!  Looking forward to your photos!


----------



## quadmama

savoy85 said:


> It came! I'll try to post some pictures at some point, but I'm just thrilled with my new pm Josephine. I'm so happy I went with the Medoc/Taupe, and the colors were exactly as depicted in the images sent from the store. The best part? I could smell the leather before I even opened the dust bag; absolutely scrumptious. This is the most beautifully made bag I have ever owned. Thank you all so very much for your wisdom, for keeping this thread going, and for welcoming those of us who are new to the Moynat family. I'm looking forward to continuing this relationship
> 
> P.S. And I can't wait for this quarantine to be over so I can give Moon a giant hug! She was amazing.



Congratulations!!! Looking forward to seeing the pictures. I, too, thought the smell of the leather was beautiful before taking it out of the box. I have been using the Josephine since it arrived. It sure is nice to have a functional and beautifully made handbag.


----------



## Bagaholic222

savoy85 said:


> It came! I'll try to post some pictures at some point, but I'm just thrilled with my new pm Josephine. I'm so happy I went with the Medoc/Taupe, and the colors were exactly as depicted in the images sent from the store. The best part? I could smell the leather before I even opened the dust bag; absolutely scrumptious. This is the most beautifully made bag I have ever owned. Thank you all so very much for your wisdom, for keeping this thread going, and for welcoming those of us who are new to the Moynat family. I'm looking forward to continuing this relationship
> 
> P.S. And I can't wait for this quarantine to be over so I can give Moon a giant hug! She was amazing.


Congrats!  Enjoy your new Josephine


----------



## Siutip

savoy85 said:


> It came! I'll try to post some pictures at some point, but I'm just thrilled with my new pm Josephine. I'm so happy I went with the Medoc/Taupe, and the colors were exactly as depicted in the images sent from the store. The best part? I could smell the leather before I even opened the dust bag; absolutely scrumptious. This is the most beautifully made bag I have ever owned. Thank you all so very much for your wisdom, for keeping this thread going, and for welcoming those of us who are new to the Moynat family. I'm looking forward to continuing this relationship
> 
> P.S. And I can't wait for this quarantine to be over so I can give Moon a giant hug! She was amazing.


Congrats!  Look forward to the photos.


----------



## Whensheworeyellow

Hello all,

I'm brand new to TPF, so forgive me if I'm posting to the wrong place.  I posed this question to the Hermes forum and it was suggested to post on the Moynat thread too:  I'm trying to decide between purchasing a vintage Kelly Sellier 28 (Box Leather, deep green, GHW) or a new Moynat Gabrielle PM.  I don't own bags from either brand, and I've never seen a Moynat bag in person.  Does anyone own both a Kelly and a Moynat?  Moynat owners...do you reach for your bags often?  I love both styles but am trying to figure out which style I would get the most cost per wear out of.  Many thanks in advance for any opinions!


----------



## bagnut1

Whensheworeyellow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm brand new to TPF, so forgive me if I'm posting to the wrong place.  I posed this question to the Hermes forum and it was suggested to post on the Moynat thread too:  I'm trying to decide between purchasing a vintage Kelly Sellier 28 (Box Leather, deep green, GHW) or a new Moynat Gabrielle PM.  I don't own bags from either brand, and I've never seen a Moynat bag in person.  Does anyone own both a Kelly and a Moynat?  Moynat owners...do you reach for your bags often?  I love both styles but am trying to figure out which style I would get the most cost per wear out of.  Many thanks in advance for any opinions!


IMO the Gabrielle is very comparable in terms of vibe to a K Sellier.  I had a Gabrielle a few years ago and rehomed it (one of just a couple Moynat bags I have let go) because it was too ladylike for my needs (and also I made a poor color choice for my wardrobe).
The quality of both bags is amazing so it really comes down to what “makes your heart sing” as lots of TPFers like to say.  Gabrielle is more under the radar than a K.  Also, in terms of cost per wear, the K is going to be more $$ (perhaps up to 2x) than a Gabrielle.  So there’s that.

Good luck, I’m sure you will be happy with either choice.


----------



## kipp

Hi


Whensheworeyellow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm brand new to TPF, so forgive me if I'm posting to the wrong place.  I posed this question to the Hermes forum and it was suggested to post on the Moynat thread too:  I'm trying to decide between purchasing a vintage Kelly Sellier 28 (Box Leather, deep green, GHW) or a new Moynat Gabrielle PM.  I don't own bags from either brand, and I've never seen a Moynat bag in person.  Does anyone own both a Kelly and a Moynat?  Moynat owners...do you reach for your bags often?  I love both styles but am trying to figure out which style I would get the most cost per wear out of.  Many thanks in advance for any opinions!




Hi @Whensheworeyellow!  Welcome to the Moynat thread!
To answer your question, I do have both but I don't wear any of these bags regularly as both styles are more formal for me for daily wear.  Also my Kellys are in rare leathers and I want to make sure that they stay in good condition and my Moynat Gabrielle is also in box leather (not the typical stamped carat leather which is like Hermes' epsom) and new---it was never going to be a daily bag for me.  I find that the clasp is easier to open in the Moynat and of course the Moynat strap works both cross-body as well as a a shoulder bag (is adjustable).  The Kelly strap is solely shoulder length.  And then price---the Moynat will be less than a vintage Kelly in good condition but if you choose to re-home, the resale value at the moment will also be less.  I saw the bag you looked at on the Hermes forum and it is quite dry and I agree with the posters there about its issues now and down the road. Personally, I would not buy a vintage Kelly in iffy condition, although there are some independent individuals (like Docride who you can read about on the Hermes thread, who can rehabilitate almost anything). 

I love both styles so can't advise you, but hope this helps.  I really think that the Moynat craftsmanship is equal or even exceeds Hermes, but there is the Hermes allure.  I think a lot of your decision will be based on price, wearability, and lifestyle.  Good luck and let us know what you do!  And---if you have more questions about Moynat, I'm sure the experts on this thread can help you out.


----------



## Whensheworeyellow

Thank you @bagnut1 and @kipp!  I'm kind of amazed at the friendliness and knowledge here on TPF.  Due to the leather cracking on the vintage Kelly, I've decided to not buy that particular bag.  I have a feeling I might want to own both brands in the future.  As far as Moynat, can anyone tell me the seasonal colors available for the Gabrielle?  I do live two hours away from their NYC store, so I can make the trip in, but haven't felt like making the journey just yet.  How much can a Gabrielle PM hold?  Does Moynat also offer bag spa services like Hermes and Chanel?


----------



## Gainoffunction

I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!  

It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag. 

I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing. 

The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Whensheworeyellow said:


> Thank you @bagnut1 and @kipp!  I'm kind of amazed at the friendliness and knowledge here on TPF.  Due to the leather cracking on the vintage Kelly, I've decided to not buy that particular bag.  I have a feeling I might want to own both brands in the future.  As far as Moynat, can anyone tell me the seasonal colors available for the Gabrielle?  I do live two hours away from their NYC store, so I can make the trip in, but haven't felt like making the journey just yet.  How much can a Gabrielle PM hold?  Does Moynat also offer bag spa services like Hermes and Chanel?


I’m sorry, I don’t know the seasonal colors but my Gabrielle PM holds a thin wallet, cosmetic case, Iphone 6s and comb.  Feel free to call or email the store in NYC for questions.  The SAs are very friendly and helpful.  All the best with your decision!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


I'm so happy that the size worked and you're loving her - congrats!!!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm so happy that the size worked and you're loving her - congrats!!!


Thank you!!!  Now I need to do something out of the house and use her....


----------



## savoy85

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330



Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing all of the pictures, especially the mod shots (you're better than me, I didn't feel like putting on "real" clothes today ). I've always been surprised by the size difference between the PM and MM; if I recall correctly, I think it was @Sourisbrune who suggested there should be another size in-between, and I completely agree. Love the color combo you selected as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Siutip

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


Congratulations! What a beauty!!! Love the mandarin (?) colour accent. I am amazed by the creative colour combos of Josephine.


----------



## savoy85

Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


I absolutely love it! Congratulations, that slouch is gorgeous in the top pic and it looks great on you!


----------



## Rocat

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


I love the color combination! Congratulations!


----------



## Rocat

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


It is gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


That colour combination is beautiful. I use a small dust bag inside mine (originally for an H belt I think) to help protect the interior. Calvi or/ and envelope pouch plus phone go separately, anything else (keys, makeup etc) goes in the dustbag.


----------



## Cool Breeze

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


Congratulations on your Josephine!  You certainly picked a beautiful bag that suits your needs.  Well wishes!


----------



## Gainoffunction

savoy85 said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing all of the pictures, especially the mod shots (you're better than me, I didn't feel like putting on "real" clothes today ). I've always been surprised by the size difference between the PM and MM; if I recall correctly, I think it was @Sourisbrune who suggested there should be another size in-between, and I completely agree. Love the color combo you selected as well. Enjoy!


I agree. Something between the two would be good. I love a big bag but if this wasn't for work it would be waaaay to big. 

Lol!  I have found I work better when wearing real clothes so it's all for some semblance of productivity.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Tonimichelle said:


> I absolutely love it! Congratulations, that slouch is gorgeous in the top pic and it looks great on you!


Thanks!  I love the slouch so so so much! I literally said "ooooh! She's floppy" out loud.


----------



## Gainoffunction

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


Such a pretty color combo!  

That cavli is a nice contrast too!

Congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


Congrats!  This is a great colour combination - both a neutral and a nice pop of colour at the same time.


----------



## kipp

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


Huge congratulations!  Your new bag is fabulous!  Well done!


----------



## savoy85

Thank you @Rocat @Tonimichelle @Cool Breeze @Gainoffunction @Bagaholic222 for the comments and advice! I think I will definitely put some of my items in an additional dust bag to protect the interior.

And the Calvi is in Bleu Frida


----------



## optimisticqt

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


Thank you Savoy for the photos, and thanks everyone for sharing your Josephine stories. I just got the same Medoc for my mom. Yay!

Now I shall patiently wait for my perfect bag to come along


----------



## quadmama

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330




Congratulations and thank you for posting. It's informational to know what fits and how the bag functions. Enjoy!


----------



## quadmama

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401



Thank you for posting and sharing what fits. It's one functional bag that I can't seem to change out of since last week. Enjoy!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


So pretty!  

Congratulations!

What are the colors on the madeline?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> What are the colors on the madeline?


Eggplant and Flamingo - I think yours is flamingo on the outside, right?  Thanks for enabling - your pictures really helped me with my decision


----------



## savoy85

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Beautiful choices, congrats!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!





Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Congratulations!  Love your selections.  Both are in great colors!!  My Gabrielle is in Eggplant and it seems to go with everything.  Wear them in good health


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> I got my Josephine in today.  She is delightful!  I didn't think I would like her as much as I do. Like instant love!
> 
> It is an MM and is floppy and relaxed already which I appreciate. It has a worn in birkin/Kelly retourne feel to it and it's brand new. She fits my laptop just fine and I can close the latch which I am very excited about!! I figured it would poke out the top so wouldn't make an ideal work/plane travel bag.
> 
> I am 5'1" and my laptop is about 13 inches by 9 inches if that helps anyone. Images with it on had my laptop in it. The picture on the desk is no laptop or stuffing.
> 
> The only issue I have is the opening is a little small with my laptop in it. But I'll get used to it I am sure!
> 
> View attachment 4795327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795330


Love the photos!  Love the bag! Congratulation! I’m happy the size worked out for you!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Love your selections.  Both are in great colors!!  My Gabrielle is in Eggplant and it seems to go with everything.  Wear them in good health


Yes!  Flamingo on the outside and something taupe like on the inside. Lol. No idea the name

I like the double pop color!  Very nice. 

Glad to have helped you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Here is my pm Josephine packed to the brim, and what fits inside. This little beauty is very deceiving, as it can fit all of my daily essentials and then some! Normally I would put my opticals in a smaller case, but I couldn't find it and that behemoth still fit for demonstration purposes. Packed wallet, MZ Wallace pouch (used as a catch all), pretty full Calvi, and mints. My phone and LV 6 ring key holder also fit but I took the picture on my phone, and my DH nabbed my keys. I think I might put my key holder in another small dust bag so the key points don't scratch the interior. How do others keep their Josephine interiors safe?
> View attachment 4795401


Congratulations!  I adore this color combo!  Thank you for sharing the photos!!!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Dreamy colors!!!  I love these bags!  Please, let me know what you think of the pm Gaby, soon.


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Gorgeous!  Many congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Dreamy colors!!!  I love these bags!  Please, let me know what you think of the pm Gaby, soon.


This is based on my two hour ownership of the bag...like everyone has commented before, it is very light and spacious.  In reference to concerns about whether it would become slouchy overtime as it is only held up by the snaps on each side, I personally don't think this is an issue unless consistently overstuff the bag and fatigue the leather.  The snaps can pop if you are trying to dig around for things and obviously you can't snap it back together if filled to the brim.  Personally, I find the bag easier to open and close when it is at least half full or you have to hold the bottom of the bag for leverage.  Lastly, the bag can be worn crossbody especially on a taller frame but I prefer it handheld or over the shoulder.  The shoulder strap is quite generous.  Hope this helps!


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is based on my two hour ownership of the bag...like everyone has commented before, it is very light and spacious.  In reference to concerns about whether it would become slouchy overtime as it is only held up by the snaps on each side, I personally don't think this is an issue unless consistently overstuff the bag and fatigue the leather.  The snaps can pop if you are trying to dig around for things and obviously you can't snap it back together if filled to the brim.  Personally, I find the bag easier to open and close when it is at least half full or you have to hold the bottom of the bag for leverage.  Lastly, the bag can be worn crossbody especially on a taller frame but I prefer it handheld or over the shoulder.  The shoulder strap is quite generous.  Hope this helps!


Thank you for this review of the Gaby PM, as I've been trying to decide between the BB and the PM.  Very helpful!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4796333
> View attachment 4796334
> 
> Gaby pm and Madeleine both arrived today - so over the moon


Congratulations!!! Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Congratulations!!! Both are gorgeous!!


I think Eggplant is the closest I'm going to get to Dahlia for a little while


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I think Eggplant is the closest I'm going to get to Dahlia for a little while


Eggplant is so beautiful! Your purchase makes me want a Madeleine strap even more now!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Eggplant is so beautiful! Your purchase makes me want a Madeleine strap even more now!


Happy to enable!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is based on my two hour ownership of the bag...like everyone has commented before, it is very light and spacious.  In reference to concerns about whether it would become slouchy overtime as it is only held up by the snaps on each side, I personally don't think this is an issue unless consistently overstuff the bag and fatigue the leather.  The snaps can pop if you are trying to dig around for things and obviously you can't snap it back together if filled to the brim.  Personally, I find the bag easier to open and close when it is at least half full or you have to hold the bottom of the bag for leverage.  Lastly, the bag can be worn crossbody especially on a taller frame but I prefer it handheld or over the shoulder.  The shoulder strap is quite generous.  Hope this helps!


Thank you for your two-hour-ownership review.  It was quite informative.


----------



## optimisticqt

Thank you Bagaholic and Sourisbrune for your help, and everyone here for your review of the bags.  

Couldn't decide between lemon/powder or gray/lemon...Lemon won because we all need a little sunshine in 2020 ☀️
Price-wise it's definitely better to purchase from Europe, though I noticed the Saks store had the black Cabotine on sale, but Selfridges did not. Sad wallet, happy me!


----------



## conniewe

Sourisbrune said:


> Try calling a different boutique or texting an SA at a different boutique.  The manager you asked gave you misinformation.  You can even call Moynat at Selfridge’s in London.  They have a few bags on sale.  They ship.


Hi will they ship to US?
thanks


----------



## Bagaholic222

conniewe said:


> Hi will they ship to US?
> thanks


Selfridges ships internationally.


----------



## Sourisbrune

conniewe said:


> Hi will they ship to US?
> thanks


I know they ship to Canada, so I’m assuming they’ll ship worldwide.  I know they ship in store from other countries, too.


----------



## Cool Breeze

optimisticqt said:


> Thank you Bagaholic and Sourisbrune for your help, and everyone here for your review of the bags.
> 
> Couldn't decide between lemon/powder or gray/lemon...Lemon won because we all need a little sunshine in 2020 ☀
> Price-wise it's definitely better to purchase from Europe, though I noticed the Saks store had the black Cabotine on sale, but Selfridges did not. Sad wallet, happy me!
> 
> View attachment 4798660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798661


Congratulations!  Love the color!  Wishing you many happy days of use.


----------



## conniewe

Sourisbrune said:


> I know they ship to Canada, so I’m assuming they’ll ship worldwide.  I know they ship in store from other countries, too.


I contacted them, they responded and will ship to US.thanks


----------



## optimisticqt

FYI, from today's browsing @24S...These showed up when I typed Moynat into the search bar, but not when I click on the brand/link in the listing. Odd!

I wish the PM Oh! Tote came in navy or white. Not feeling the combos available :/


----------



## Bagaholic222

@Sourisbrune @m_ichele just out of curiosity - do you know if the ribbon colours can be customized on the canvas tote?


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> @Sourisbrune @m_ichele just out of curiosity - do you know if the ribbon colours can be customized on the canvas tote?


I believe there can be a special order. @Sourisbrune would know for sure


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pure speculation on my part and almost certainly completely wrong, but I’ve just read on the H forum that the creative director for H women’s universe Bali Barret has resigned. I’ve noticed a couple of Hermes photos have been posted by Ramesh Nair on his Instagram recently and I think he worked for H previously under JPG. I wonder if there could be a connection?!


----------



## m_ichele

Tonimichelle said:


> Pure speculation on my part and almost certainly completely wrong, but I’ve just read on the H forum that the creative director for H women’s universe Bali Barret has resigned. I’ve noticed a couple of Hermes photos have been posted by Ramesh Nair on his Instagram recently and I think he worked for H previously under JPG. I wonder if there could be a connection?!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I believe there can be a special order. @Sourisbrune would know for sure


I asked that question, and I was told “no.”  Bummer.  I wanted to choose my colors since I would be paying for custom work.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> @Sourisbrune @m_ichele just out of curiosity - do you know if the ribbon colours can be customized on the canvas tote?


I’m sorry, I meant to include your question in the reply above.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry, I meant to include your question in the reply above.


No worries - I'm surprised that you can't for customization .


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> Pure speculation on my part and almost certainly completely wrong, but I’ve just read on the H forum that the creative director for H women’s universe Bali Barret has resigned. I’ve noticed a couple of Hermes photos have been posted by Ramesh Nair on his Instagram recently and I think he worked for H previously under JPG. I wonder if there could be a connection?!





m_ichele said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


Me too.
What sweet joy if he were to go back to H!


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Me too.
> What sweet joy if he were to go back to H!


Agree.    And great minds must all think alike LOL because I was wondering the same thing---why was he posting about H?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Me too.
> What sweet joy if he were to go back to H!





kipp said:


> Agree.    And great minds must all think alike LOL because I was wondering the same thing---why was he posting about H?


Have you noticed the older H bag styles are not posted/not available online.  I looked up the Jypsiere and there are only two available, the Halzan is gone, no Victoria II, ... the only older styles I see are the Evelyne, Bolide, and the GP.  Does anyone know about that?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Have you noticed the older H bag styles are not posted/not available online.  I looked up the Jypsiere and there are only two available, the Halzan is gone, no Victoria II, ... the only older styles I see are the Evelyne, Bolide, and the GP.  Does anyone know about that?


I've seen the Jypsiere 28 a few times online recently as well as the Halzan (btw, they've discontinued the mini but they're bringing out a new size 25!!!)  I haven't seen a Victoria II for a while though now that you mentioned it...


----------



## kipp

@Bagaholic222, thank you!  Happy about the new size of the Halzan!  Had no idea.  

BTW, does anyone here know which designs other than the Paris-Bombay Ramesh created for Hermes?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I've seen the Jypsiere 28 a few times online recently as well as the Halzan (btw, they've discontinued the mini but they're bringing out a new size 25!!!)  I haven't seen a Victoria II for a while though now that you mentioned it...





kipp said:


> @Bagaholic222, thank you!  Happy about the new size of the Halzan!  Had no idea.
> 
> BTW, does anyone here know which designs other than the Paris-Bombay Ramesh created for Hermes?  Thanks in advance!


I love the Halzan!  The small was too small and the larger size was too large for my needs.  I wish the strap was a tad longer.  I think the longest length is 21”.
Was Ramesh a senior designer for ready-to-wear at Hermès?


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> @Bagaholic222, thank you!  Happy about the new size of the Halzan!  Had no idea.
> 
> BTW, does anyone here know which designs other than the Paris-Bombay Ramesh created for Hermes?  Thanks in advance!


A key first step – hiring Nair, who joined from Hermès where he spent over a dozen years as assistant designer  first to Martin Margiela and then Jean-Paul Gaultier. He racked up a remarkable record at Hermès creating such hits as the instantly recognizable Médor clutch; the tote-like So Kelly; the Birkin Shadow with its tell-tale sealed straps; and the Kelly Flat, easy to carry entirely collapsible. All the way to a tubular Hermès Paris Bombay in 2006, recalling Nair’s youth in India.
From https://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/...omizing-scooter-cases-for-jaguar,1047161.html


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> A key first step – hiring Nair, who joined from Hermès where he spent over a dozen years as assistant designer  first to Martin Margiela and then Jean-Paul Gaultier. He racked up a remarkable record at Hermès creating such hits as the instantly recognizable Médor clutch; the tote-like So Kelly; the Birkin Shadow with its tell-tale sealed straps; and the Kelly Flat, easy to carry entirely collapsible. All the way to a tubular Hermès Paris Bombay in 2006, recalling Nair’s youth in India.
> From https://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/...omizing-scooter-cases-for-jaguar,1047161.html


Thanks so much! @m_ichele!  I wondered about the Kelly flat, especially since Ramesh posted a photo in IG a few days ago...


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Thanks so much! @m_ichele!  I wondered about the Kelly flat, especially since Ramesh posted a photo in IG a few days ago...


You’re very welcome @kipp! His IG definitely has a lot of us wondering....


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> A key first step – hiring Nair, who joined from Hermès where he spent over a dozen years as assistant designer  first to Martin Margiela and then Jean-Paul Gaultier. He racked up a remarkable record at Hermès creating such hits as the instantly recognizable Médor clutch; the tote-like So Kelly; the Birkin Shadow with its tell-tale sealed straps; and the Kelly Flat, easy to carry entirely collapsible. All the way to a tubular Hermès Paris Bombay in 2006, recalling Nair’s youth in India.
> From https://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/...omizing-scooter-cases-for-jaguar,1047161.html


One of my favorite bags I never bought was the So-Kelly.  It wasn’t a fan favorite because of the dark abyss you had to reach into and feel around for a wallet or phone, but I liked the 22 tote style, the wink to the Kelly clasp, and it was so easy on the shoulder (when I tried it on).  Wouldn’t it be incredible if he went back to Hermès, and brought back some of the old designs to blend with the new designs?  I could very well be a lone voice saying this, but I just can’t get into the recent Hermès designs.  I like the Opli, and the Roulis(?), which isn’t new.  The Hermès designs had me searching for a look I like, and that is how I discovered Moynat.


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> One of my favorite bags I never bought was the So-Kelly.  It wasn’t a fan favorite because of the dark abyss you had to reach into and feel around for a wallet or phone, but I liked the 22 tote style, the wink to the Kelly clasp, and it was so easy on the shoulder (when I tried it on).  Wouldn’t it be incredible if he went back to Hermès, and brought back some of the old designs to blend with the new designs?  I could very well be a lone voice saying this, but I just can’t get into the recent Hermès designs.  I like the Opli, and the Roulis(?), which isn’t new.  The Hermès designs had me searching for a look I like, and that is how I discovered Moynat.


I completely agree, and wonder how many others here discovered Moynat under similar circumstances? The Roulis and Bolide are the only bags I find appealing from Hermès at this time that are somewhat available. However, I would potentially sell my soul (or part of it!) for a Passe-Guide.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> One of my favorite bags I never bought was the So-Kelly.  It wasn’t a fan favorite because of the dark abyss you had to reach into and feel around for a wallet or phone, but I liked the 22 tote style, the wink to the Kelly clasp, and it was so easy on the shoulder (when I tried it on).  Wouldn’t it be incredible if he went back to Hermès, and brought back some of the old designs to blend with the new designs?  I could very well be a lone voice saying this, but I just can’t get into the recent Hermès designs.  I like the Opli, and the Roulis(?), which isn’t new.  The Hermès designs had me searching for a look I like, and that is how I discovered Moynat.


I liked so Kelly too but the black abyss concerned me so I never looked into it seriously. Once I got an Evelyne, that made me forget so Kelly since they essentially serve the same purpose. How exciting if he does go back to H, my wallet is starting to brace itself already


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> A key first step – hiring Nair, who joined from Hermès where he spent over a dozen years as assistant designer  first to Martin Margiela and then Jean-Paul Gaultier. He racked up a remarkable record at Hermès creating such hits as the instantly recognizable Médor clutch; the tote-like So Kelly; the Birkin Shadow with its tell-tale sealed straps; and the Kelly Flat, easy to carry entirely collapsible. All the way to a tubular Hermès Paris Bombay in 2006, recalling Nair’s youth in India.
> From https://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/...omizing-scooter-cases-for-jaguar,1047161.html


Wow I didn't know that the SO Kelly was a Ramesh design!
I recently (before his departure from Moynat) scored one pre-loved but almost brandspankingnew.  Definitely will post on the Ode thread soon.
Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> I completely agree, and wonder how many others here discovered Moynat under similar circumstances? The Roulis and Bolide are the only bags I find appealing from Hermès at this time that are somewhat available. However, I would potentially sell my soul (or part of it!) for a Passe-Guide.



I had to look up the Passè-Guide.  Niiiiiiiice.  I like the look.  My oldie, but goodie style from Hermès was the Bourlingue.  I liked its casual, under-the-radar vibe.



m_ichele said:


> I liked so Kelly too but the black abyss concerned me so I never looked into it seriously. Once I got an Evelyne, that made me forget so Kelly since they essentially serve the same purpose. How exciting if he does go back to H, my wallet is starting to brace itself already



Hahaha!  Same.  I haven’t special ordered my Moynat (Josephine) yet, though I am still planning on getting a Gaby by year’s end.  I just might wait to see where Ramesh lands before I commit beyond the Gaby.  I don’t have much disposable income right now.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Wow I didn't know that the SO Kelly was a Ramesh design!
> I recently (before his departure from Moynat) scored one pre-loved but almost brandspankingnew.  Definitely will post on the Ode thread soon.
> Thanks for the intel!


You got a So-Kelly?!  Details, please.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> You got a So-Kelly?!  Details, please.


22, Bambou.  The curve of the base is amazing (and very much ala Ramesh).

Pics shortly - need to set up my closet photo studio.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> 22, Bambou.  The curve of the base is amazing (and very much ala Ramesh).
> 
> Pics shortly - need to set up my closet photo studio.


Bamboo is so pretty!


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> 22, Bambou.  The curve of the base is amazing (and very much ala Ramesh).
> 
> Pics shortly - need to set up my closet photo studio.


Congrats!  It's funny that you have all brought up the So Kelly as I had been looking at this bag every now and again on resale sites.  I love the look of this bag but held back each time because of the comments about fishing for things inside the bag.  Your bamboo score has resurrected my interest once again


----------



## Sweetsugar87

Hi everyone, 

New to this thread and I've been reading some of the posts, and I know everyone is super friendly and helpful here! 

I have a mini rejane and recently bought a petite Gabrielle during the sale! Just received my bag today, can't wait to use it!! Before I do I was hoping if anyone could recommend any inserts that would fit a mini rejane and petite Gabrielle? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kipp

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to this thread and I've been reading some of the posts, and I know everyone is super friendly and helpful here!
> 
> I have a mini rejane and recently bought a petite Gabrielle during the sale! Just received my bag today, can't wait to use it!! Before I do I was hoping if anyone could recommend any inserts that would fit a mini rejane and petite Gabrielle?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi @Sweetsugar87!  Welcome to this thread!  Congrats on your new bag---and please post photos when you have a chance.  
Unfortunately I have no idea about the answer to your question but also would love to know what kind of inserts would be appropriate for both a mini Rejane and petit Gabrielle.  Thank you for asking!


----------



## konacoffee

Hello! I've been lurking around the thread a bit, but I've bought an Emerald Gabrielle in the PM and am looking for a Gaby (PM or MM) in a neutral. Preferably Tourtelle, but I might go with Taupe if I can't get Tourtelle. 

Does anyone have both the Gaby PM and MM that could do a comparison? I didn't get a chance to really look at them in-store when the shops were still open, so I'm a bit hesitant about pulling the trigger this time. I'm also having an internal struggle about whether to go with a neutral or if I should go for a bright color. Ahh, decisions, decisions.


----------



## bagnut1

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to this thread and I've been reading some of the posts, and I know everyone is super friendly and helpful here!
> 
> I have a mini rejane and recently bought a petite Gabrielle during the sale! Just received my bag today, can't wait to use it!! Before I do I was hoping if anyone could recommend any inserts that would fit a mini rejane and petite Gabrielle?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


I use a Hermes Fourbi 20 in almost all of my bags but the smaller Moynat bags are too small for it to fit comfortably. In my Réjane PM and mini Gaby I use Prada cosmetics pouches as organizers. They aren’t bulky and “squish” if needed.


----------



## Sweetsugar87

kipp said:


> Hi @Sweetsugar87!  Welcome to this thread!  Congrats on your new bag---and please post photos when you have a chance.
> Unfortunately I have no idea about the answer to your question but also would love to know what kind of inserts would be appropriate for both a mini Rejane and petit Gabrielle.  Thank you for asking!


Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my new Gabrielle yet, but here is a picture for my mini rejane when I got it in store and when I was using it. I'm 5"3 for reference  I have to admit it doesn't fit a lot and it's not the easiest to get into, but it's so pretty!


----------



## kipp

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my new Gabrielle yet, but here is a picture for my mini rejane when I got it in store and when I was using it. I'm 5"3 for reference  I have to admit it doesn't fit a lot and it's not the easiest to get into, but it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4802842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802857


Your bag is gorgeous and you look amazing with it!  I have a mini Rejane too and agree with you---it's just the most beautiful bag in such an unusual and voluptuous shape.  I love it despite its size.


----------



## Sweetsugar87

kipp said:


> Your bag is gorgeous and you look amazing with it!  I have a mini Rejane too and agree with you---it's just the most beautiful bag in such an unusual and voluptuous shape.  I love it despite its size.


Thanks @kipp  same. I should probably use it more but I'm scared to get it dirty, it feels quite delicate and I feel like foundation might get into the crease of the leather easily if I touch my face then accidentally touch my bag.... Foundation on black really shows.. Wondering if this leather would be easy to clean if it does happen


----------



## m_ichele

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my new Gabrielle yet, but here is a picture for my mini rejane when I got it in store and when I was using it. I'm 5"3 for reference  I have to admit it doesn't fit a lot and it's not the easiest to get into, but it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4802842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802857


Welcome @Sweetsugar87!! Your rejane is gorgeous  and you wear her beautifully! The leather on your bag is divine, but you bring up a really good point about the grain getting dirty. I’ve asked at my boutique if a leather conditioner can be used but I was told  it’s best not to use one and that the dust bag can be used to clean superficial dust. I’ve done this with my Gabrielle but I’m curious what other Moynat owners do to maintain their bags.


----------



## bagnut1

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my new Gabrielle yet, but here is a picture for my mini rejane when I got it in store and when I was using it. I'm 5"3 for reference  I have to admit it doesn't fit a lot and it's not the easiest to get into, but it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4802842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802857


Lovely!  It looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Sweetsugar87

m_ichele said:


> Welcome @Sweetsugar87!! Your rejane is gorgeous  and you wear her beautifully! The leather on your bag is divine, but you bring up a really good point about the grain getting dirty. I’ve asked at my boutique if a leather conditioner can be used but I was told  it’s best not to use one and that the dust bag can be used to clean superficial dust. I’ve done this with my Gabrielle but I’m curious what other Moynat owners do to maintain their bags.


Thanks @m_ichele ! I'd be curious for my Gabrielle too. Although the leather is different for Rejane compared to Gabrielle. For the Rejane it says the outside is taurillon leather and the Gabrielle is calf leather. I think the Rejane would be more prone to fingerprints and stains. The Gabrielle feels more durable against stains, not sure if it's my imagination but that's what I think from touching the leather. Would be great if I could get the opinion of other experts here


----------



## bagmad73

I haven't posted on TPF for ages and ages. My love for Moynat started in 2017 with a Limousine and my collection has grown since then.
Thought I would share a bagspill pic and what fits in the fleur. It fits a lot and as you can see, other than what is in the pic, I prob can fit a few more things like a small bottle of water/small umbrella amd prob sunglasses too. Hope you enjoy my sharing.


----------



## quadmama

bagmad73 said:


> I haven't posted on TPF for ages and ages. My love for Moynat started in 2017 with a Limousine and my collection has grown since then.
> Thought I would share a bagspill pic and what fits in the fleur. It fits a lot and as you can see, other than what is in the pic, I prob can fit a few more things like a small bottle of water/small umbrella amd prob sunglasses too. Hope you enjoy my sharing.
> View attachment 4803238
> 
> View attachment 4803239



Thank you for posting what fits in the bag. It is most helpful to get a visual idea.


----------



## bagnut1

Old article but interesting








						Open and Shut Case
					

Lifting the lid on three eminent Paris malletiers: from humble beginnings to the international fashion brands of today.




					www.francetoday.com


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Bamboo is so pretty!


Sisters - who knew?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sisters - who knew?
> 
> View attachment 4803469


The colors!  The designs!  Thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## dessertdays

Finally got to check out the Moynat store at the NYC Saks yesterday! I've been fixated on the Rejane and this trip confirmed my interest in it, but the other bags were nice to look at too  Also understanding the appeal of the Gabrielle now since it's so much lighter than the Rejane, but I'm still not a big fan of the M opening, as subtle as it is (maybe I'll get my mom to get that for herself since her first first name actually starts with an M, and then borrow it)

It's between the Rejane 23 and 26 (PM) for me, though I'm currently leaning towards the 23 because of the initial weight and my tendency to stuff bags -- I figure the 23 will keep me in check while still able to fit most of my non-book/water bottle things. Richard, the SA I talked to, did say that the 23 only comes in multicolor, which I'm not sure if I want, even though the one I tried on at the store was really cute. If I stick to a single color, I'll likely go for tourterelle or royal blue, ideally in taurillon leather. I need to stare at my photos a little harder to decide which leather the blue looks best in, should I decide to get blue...

If I were to decide to get a 23 in a solid color, how feasible would it be to get a special order with no prior purchase history? Given the price of these bags, I'd rather get what I really want, even if I have to pay a little extra. Probably won't be getting this bag until 2021 at the earliest since I'm on ban island for the year (unless the Loewe Puzzle with the size/hardware I want shows up on preloved sites, then I'm jumping into the ocean) and to give myself time to see how the change in CD will affect the quality of the bags, so I'm just scoping out my options for now.

Attaching some photos in case anyone finds these comparison photos useful

Size comparisons (Rejane 23 v Gabrielle PM, Rejane 26 vs 23):






Color comparisons (royal blue in different leathers, touterelle vs taupe):


----------



## littleunicorn

H1£d@ said:


> Thanks for the reply, but the store manager claims that there isn’t such a sale, even for established or VIP customers. Well, at least I tried.



I am a newbie here, only find this fantastic forum few weeks ago, so happy to see there are lots of Moynat lover here and truly enjoyed all the lovely bag photos. Thank you all for posting!

In my understanding, Moynat SG never participated in this sale from the beginning - strange but it's true.
If you still interested in getting some sale Moynat, check out 24s as I found out last week that they put few sale items on, not much but there might be something you would like.





						Women's Ultimates | Luxury and contemporary fashion | 24S
					

Shop our selection of Ultimates women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment




					www.24s.com
				




Or another option is you can order it from Selfridges London, they do send it aboard and VAT is taken away, just need to pay for delivery and the import tax in SG - not a bad deal if you have something which you really wanted in the sale.

If you are interested, I would recommend Kay, she is very nice and super helpful.


----------



## Bagaholic222

dessertdays said:


> Finally got to check out the Moynat store at the NYC Saks yesterday! I've been fixated on the Rejane and this trip confirmed my interest in it, but the other bags were nice to look at too  Also understanding the appeal of the Gabrielle now since it's so much lighter than the Rejane, but I'm still not a big fan of the M opening, as subtle as it is (maybe I'll get my mom to get that for herself since her first first name actually starts with an M, and then borrow it)
> 
> It's between the Rejane 23 and 26 (PM) for me, though I'm currently leaning towards the 23 because of the initial weight and my tendency to stuff bags -- I figure the 23 will keep me in check while still able to fit most of my non-book/water bottle things. Richard, the SA I talked to, did say that the 23 only comes in multicolor, which I'm not sure if I want, even though the one I tried on at the store was really cute. If I stick to a single color, I'll likely go for tourterelle or royal blue, ideally in taurillon leather. I need to stare at my photos a little harder to decide which leather the blue looks best in, should I decide to get blue...
> 
> If I were to decide to get a 23 in a solid color, how feasible would it be to get a special order with no prior purchase history? Given the price of these bags, I'd rather get what I really want, even if I have to pay a little extra. Probably won't be getting this bag until 2021 at the earliest since I'm on ban island for the year (unless the Loewe Puzzle with the size/hardware I want shows up on preloved sites, then I'm jumping into the ocean) and to give myself time to see how the change in CD will affect the quality of the bags, so I'm just scoping out my options for now.
> 
> Attaching some photos in case anyone finds these comparison photos useful
> 
> Size comparisons (Rejane 23 v Gabrielle PM, Rejane 26 vs 23):
> View attachment 4804675
> View attachment 4804677
> View attachment 4804678
> View attachment 4804680
> 
> 
> Color comparisons (royal blue in different leathers, touterelle vs taupe):
> View attachment 4804676
> View attachment 4804679


Welcome to the group - I really like the Rejane 23 on you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

littleunicorn said:


> I am a newbie here, only find this fantastic forum few weeks ago, so happy to see there are lots of Moynat lover here and truly enjoyed all the lovely bag photos. Thank you all for posting!
> 
> In my understanding, Moynat SG never participated in this sale from the beginning - strange but it's true.
> If you still interested in getting some sale Moynat, check out 24s as I found out last week that they put few sale items on, not much but there might be something you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Ultimates | Luxury and contemporary fashion | 24S
> 
> 
> Shop our selection of Ultimates women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or another option is you can order it from Selfridges London, they do send it aboard and VAT is taken away, just need to pay for delivery and the import tax in SG - not a bad deal if you have something which you really wanted in the sale.
> 
> If you are interested, I would recommend Kay, she is very nice and very helpful.


Welcome to the group!


----------



## Gainoffunction

24s has a bunch of stuff on their website including sale pricing on the Josephine. Almost 50% off so not quite as good as going through the store but may have a colorway the store doesn't have. 






						24s: Moynat
					

24s




					www.24s.com


----------



## Sourisbrune

Welcome!
I just want to let you know the legacy offerings (the sale) ends tomorrow.
I also want to let you know the new CEO guarantees “Moynat will continue to be the most exclusive house in the LVMH family,” though technically, it’s not IN the family.  She’s dedicated to maintaining its status.
I have some exciting news, courtesy of Curtis- the pm Oh! Tote ($1080USD) will be coming out this fall in the pewter/silver combo and the red/bronze combo.  I’ll let you know more, as we get closer.  You can always contact Curtis, in August, to reserve one w/ a deposit.
As for special orders, I believe you don’t have to have a history to order, but Paris has to approve your choices, and 100% of the cost is due upon ordering.
I have a beautiful eye candy bag to post tomorrow.  Stay tuned...


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Welcome!
> I just want to let you know the legacy offerings (the sale) ends tomorrow.
> I also want to let you know the new CEO guarantees “Moynat will continue to be the most exclusive house in the LVMH family,” though technically, it’s not IN the family.  She’s dedicated to maintaining its status.
> I have some exciting news, courtesy of Curtis- the pm Oh! Tote will be coming out this fall in the pewter/silver combo and the red/bronze combo.  I’ll let you know more, as we get closer.  You can always contact Curtis, in August, to reserve one w/ a deposit.
> As for special orders, I believe you don’t have to have a history to order, but Paris has to approve your choices, and 100% of the cost is due upon ordering.
> I have a beautiful eye candy bag to post tomorrow.  Stay tuned...


The oh tote in pewter silver!!!! That’s so tempting! Thanks for the heads up @Sourisbrune  Looking forward to the eye candy too!


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> Welcome!
> I just want to let you know the legacy offerings (the sale) ends tomorrow.
> I also want to let you know the new CEO guarantees “Moynat will continue to be the most exclusive house in the LVMH family,” though technically, it’s not IN the family.  She’s dedicated to maintaining its status.
> I have some exciting news, courtesy of Curtis- the pm Oh! Tote ($1080USD) will be coming out this fall in the pewter/silver combo and the red/bronze combo.  I’ll let you know more, as we get closer.  You can always contact Curtis, in August, to reserve one w/ a deposit.
> As for special orders, I believe you don’t have to have a history to order, but Paris has to approve your choices, and 100% of the cost is due upon ordering.
> I have a beautiful eye candy bag to post tomorrow.  Stay tuned...


@Sourisbrune , you are truly our Moynat Fairy Godmother


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> @Sourisbrune , you are truly our Moynat Fairy Godmother


Ahhhhhhhhh, shucks.  You are very kind.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> Welcome!
> I just want to let you know the legacy offerings (the sale) ends tomorrow.
> I also want to let you know the new CEO guarantees “Moynat will continue to be the most exclusive house in the LVMH family,” though technically, it’s not IN the family.  She’s dedicated to maintaining its status.
> I have some exciting news, courtesy of Curtis- the pm Oh! Tote ($1080USD) will be coming out this fall in the pewter/silver combo and the red/bronze combo.  I’ll let you know more, as we get closer.  You can always contact Curtis, in August, to reserve one w/ a deposit.
> As for special orders, I believe you don’t have to have a history to order, but Paris has to approve your choices, and 100% of the cost is due upon ordering.
> I have a beautiful eye candy bag to post tomorrow.  Stay tuned...



Thank you for the info. on the Oh Tote. My patience will pay off.


----------



## Sourisbrune

@bagnut1, I look at this bag and think of your bambou Hermes and your fuchsia Moynat.  The colors are stunning.  I am   over this pm Gabrielle in chili with gold hardware.


----------



## Sweetsugar87

littleunicorn said:


> I am a newbie here, only find this fantastic forum few weeks ago, so happy to see there are lots of Moynat lover here and truly enjoyed all the lovely bag photos. Thank you all for posting!
> 
> In my understanding, Moynat SG never participated in this sale from the beginning - strange but it's true.
> If you still interested in getting some sale Moynat, check out 24s as I found out last week that they put few sale items on, not much but there might be something you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Ultimates | Luxury and contemporary fashion | 24S
> 
> 
> Shop our selection of Ultimates women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or another option is you can order it from Selfridges London, they do send it aboard and VAT is taken away, just need to pay for delivery and the import tax in SG - not a bad deal if you have something which you really wanted in the sale.
> 
> If you are interested, I would recommend Kay, she is very nice and super helpful.


I agree! I reached out to Selfridges London and although I didn't order from Kay she was super helpful and responsive! I ended up ordering from the Paris store since they had a Gabrielle with the color that I like. They ship abroad and deduct tax for export. Shipping to Canada was 60€.

Hope that helps!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> @bagnut1, I look at this bag and think of your bambou Hermes and your fuchsia Moynat.  The colors are stunning.  I am   over this pm Gabrielle in chili with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4806099


Absolutely gorgeous!! Haven’t you been waiting for a color like this?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sweetsugar87 said:


> I agree! I reached out to Selfridges London and although I didn't order from Kay she was super helpful and responsive! I ended up ordering from the Paris store since they had a Gabrielle with the color that I like. They ship abroad and deduct tax for export. Shipping to Canada was 60€.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Great news!  What color are you getting?


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Haven’t you been waiting for a color like this?


Yes!  Perfect bag, imperfect timing. Chili is a SO Gaby color, so I can purchase this later, though it’ll cost more. I’m feeling too guilty about my over-the-top medical co-pay costs to buy this right now. My hubby would say he’s fine with it, but would (probably) slap his brow in private. Nah, I think it’ll find a lovely home soon, so I’ll just have to love it on my iPad, ... for now.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sourisbrune said:


> Have you noticed the older H bag styles are not posted/not available online.  I looked up the Jypsiere and there are only two available, the Halzan is gone, no Victoria II, ... the only older styles I see are the Evelyne, Bolide, and the GP.  Does anyone know about that?


Victorias and Halzans still pop up randomly. Jypsiere is rarer, I think (I've only seen either one or two colours pop up online and those are in classics like Gold or Noir).


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> @bagnut1, I look at this bag and think of your bambou Hermes and your fuchsia Moynat.  The colors are stunning.  I am   over this pm Gabrielle in chili with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4806099


Yummers! 
I never thought of myself as a "pop" color person but clearly that has changed.  
Gorgeous Gaby!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes!  Perfect bag, imperfect timing. Chili is a SO Gaby color, so I can purchase this later, though it’ll cost more. I’m feeling too guilty about my over-the-top medical co-pay costs to buy this right now. My hubby would say he’s fine with it, but would (probably) slap his brow in private. Nah, I think it’ll find a lovely home soon, so I’ll just have to love it on my iPad, ... for now.


Hope you get better really soon @Sourisbrune !  The chili color is really lovely - I think it will be beautiful in the mini size as a crossbody!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Hope you get better really soon @Sourisbrune !  The chili color is really lovely - I think it will be beautiful in the mini size as a crossbody!


Thank you! I’m crossing my fingers all will be okay in a few months, and I’ll gift myself with Moynat bags, and perhaps other Ramesh goodies.
Right now, I’m going to have to settle for another Oh! Tote.  Haha!  Life is not that bad when you can still get a Moynat bag and call it ”settling”.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you! I’m crossing my fingers all will be okay in a few months, and I’ll gift myself with Moynat bags, and perhaps other Ramesh goodies.
> Right now, I’m going to have to settle for another Oh! Tote.  Haha!  Life is not that bad when you can still get a Moynat bag and call it ”settling”.


Crossing my fingers for you too that all will be well And if another oh! tote is settling, I’m more than happy to join your settle party


----------



## Sweetsugar87

Cool Breeze said:


> Great news!  What color are you getting?


@Cool Breeze I got a PM in eggplant and tourterelle. Didn't get a chance to bring her out yet but here are a couple photos with natural light.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you! I’m crossing my fingers all will be okay in a few months, and I’ll gift myself with Moynat bags, and perhaps other Ramesh goodies.
> Right now, I’m going to have to settle for another Oh! Tote.  Haha!  Life is not that bad when you can still get a Moynat bag and call it ”settling”.


It's true - getting an Oh! tote is not setting at all. In fact, with your user experience and the COVID-19 outbreak, I'm seriously thinking about getting one. I've never been a fan of monogram in general, but the ease of wiping down a coated canvas bag has me sold. I can't wait to see the new fall colours!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's true - getting an Oh! tote is not setting at all. In fact, with your user experience and the COVID-19 outbreak, I'm seriously thinking about getting one. I've never been a fan of monogram in general, but the ease of wiping down a coated canvas bag has me sold. I can't wait to see the new fall colours!


@Bagaholic222 I highly encourage you to get one! The pm size made me a tote user again and the canvas is so durable, but light. Monogram doesn’t bother me since M is my first initial, BUT it’s also a plus that their monogram isn’t ubiquitous. If there isn’t a new bag style that’s utilizing the pewter silver color way, I’ll Just get a second pm oh!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 I highly encourage you to get one! The pm size made me a tote user again and the canvas is so durable, but light. Monogram doesn’t bother me since M is my first initial, BUT it’s also a plus that their monogram isn’t ubiquitous. If there isn’t a new bag style that’s utilizing the pewter silver color way, I’ll Just get a second pm oh!


It's true - the Moynat monogram is quite subdued.  I loved how the pm looked on you - it is just the right size especially when most of us are not carrying our cupboards out  these days.   Both the pewter/silver and red/bronze coming in Fall are calling my name!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's true - getting an Oh! tote is not setting at all. In fact, with your user experience and the COVID-19 outbreak, I'm seriously thinking about getting one. I've never been a fan of monogram in general, but the ease of wiping down a coated canvas bag has me sold. I can't wait to see the new fall colours!





m_ichele said:


> @Bagaholic222 I highly encourage you to get one! The pm size made me a tote user again and the canvas is so durable, but light. Monogram doesn’t bother me since M is my first initial, BUT it’s also a plus that their monogram isn’t ubiquitous. If there isn’t a new bag style that’s utilizing the pewter silver color way, I’ll Just get a second pm oh!





Bagaholic222 said:


> It's true - the Moynat monogram is quite subdued.  I loved how the pm looked on you - it is just the right size especially when most of us are not carrying our cupboards out  these days.   Both the pewter/silver and red/bronze coming in Fall are calling my name!


I can't speak to the Oh! but I have Quattros in the monogram canvas, which is incredibly light and durable, and because the M is subtle and geometric it doesn't "read" as a monogram design.
Loving the idea of pewter too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sweetsugar87 said:


> @Cool Breeze I got a PM in eggplant and tourterelle. Didn't get a chance to bring her out yet but here are a couple photos with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4806856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806857


I love this color combination.  It’s muted/subtle, but makes a statement.  You’ve chosen a beautiful bag!
P.S.: Look at that beautiful workmanship in the hand-sewn stitches and even sealant.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sweetsugar87 said:


> @Cool Breeze I got a PM in eggplant and tourterelle. Didn't get a chance to bring her out yet but here are a couple photos with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4806856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806857


She’s a beauty!!!! So happy for you.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweetsugar87

Sourisbrune said:


> I love this color combination.  It’s muted/subtle, but makes a statement.  You’ve chosen a beautiful bag!
> P.S.: Look at that beautiful workmanship in the hand-sewn stitches and even sealant.





Cool Breeze said:


> She’s a beauty!!!! So happy for you.  Congratulations!!!


Thanks @Sourisbrune and @Cool Breeze ! Can't wait to use it! I think it's a gorgeous color combination I could use year round!


----------



## konacoffee

Hello, 

Does anyone know the current price of the Cabotin and Madeline Strap in the US?

If you happen to have the Danse, Cabotin, or Madeline - any thoughts on it? I have a Gabrielle and a Gaby, and I'm thinking about adding one of those 3 next.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the current price of the Cabotin and Madeline Strap in the US?
> 
> If you happen to have the Danse, Cabotin, or Madeline - any thoughts on it? I have a Gabrielle and a Gaby, and I'm thinking about adding one of those 3 next.


I believe Madeline strap is $3700. I don’t own any of the three you mentioned but Madeline strap and pm danse are on my wishlist too. Both styles accommodate what I usually carry but in Madeline I had to arrange things while in Danse I can just throw them in since it’s so relaxed.


----------



## bagnut1

@konacoffee - 

Cabotin is $4600 (not sure what the status of the sale is - this is regular price).  Love it to bits.  Easy to get in/out of, holds my organizer without any agita (H Fourbi 20) and there isn't another bag like it out there.  It gets compliments all the time.

Similar statements can be made about the Danse.  However, I have heard that I am definitely not alone in wishing that there was a size in between the PM and MM.  For me the little one holds a good amount but is just too floppy.  I love the big one but wearing it crossbody.... let's just say it wears me.


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> @konacoffee -
> 
> Cabotin is $4600 (not sure what the status of the sale is - this is regular price).  Love it to bits.  Easy to get in/out of, holds my organizer without any agita (H Fourbi 20) and there isn't another bag like it out there.  It gets compliments all the time.
> 
> Similar statements can be made about the Danse.  However, I have heard that I am definitely not alone in wishing that there was a size in between the PM and MM.  For me the little one holds a good amount but is just too floppy.  I love the big one but wearing it crossbody.... let's just say it wears me.



Thank you for that information! Yeah, I like the look of the Danse and I don't really mind the floppiness, but I have second thoughts about the nubuck.

The Cabotin is definitely unique and gorgeous, but kind of wide at the base? Tbh I don't see myself carrying it much because of the shape, but I love looking at it.


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I believe Madeline strap is $3700. I don’t own any of the three you mentioned but Madeline strap and pm danse are on my wishlist too. Both styles accommodate what I usually carry but in Madeline I had to arrange things while in Danse I can just throw them in since it’s so relaxed.



Thank you! I haven't had the chance to see the Madeline or Danse in person yet, so I'm not quite ready to jump in on anything quite yet. But they're both so gorgeous!


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

Hi All,

I’ve recently come across this thread and am so appreciative of how informative and forthcoming everyone has been. I visited a Moynat store for the first time last year and fell in love with the Rejane, Gaby and Gabrielle. The craftsmanship is phenomenal. I didn’t make the purchase though thinking I could always buy it later.

I randomly stumbled across this thread the other night and was saddened to learn that Ramesh left Moynat. I rushed out to see how I could get one of his handbags before things changed as the pieces are impeccable. As I kept reading I learned that there was a sale going on. I reached out to Selfridges in London and they have a decent size selection left on sale - a few box leather Rejanes, Paulines, Josephines, wallets, etc.

Thanks for sharing all the knowledge! Will definitely post here when my new bag arrives


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Thank you for that information! Yeah, I like the look of the Danse and I don't really mind the floppiness, but I have second thoughts about the nubuck.
> 
> The Cabotin is definitely unique and gorgeous, but kind of wide at the base? Tbh I don't see myself carrying it much because of the shape, but I love looking at it.


Danse pm also comes in calf  So far I’ve seen danse pm in black and also taupe (I think) calfskin. I’m pretty sure I posted pictures of both in this thread.  I was more taken by the black danse, but I’m also kind of wanting a pop of color which is why I haven’t bought one yet.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Danse pm also comes in calf  So far I’ve seen danse pm in black and also taupe (I think) calfskin. I’m pretty sure I posted pictures of both in this thread.  I was more taken by the black danse, but I’m also kind of wanting a pop of color which is why I haven’t bought one yet.


I have some Danse photos, too, from my iPad vault.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I have some Danse photos, too, from my iPad vault.
> View attachment 4809379
> View attachment 4809380


It’s so pretty in its simplicity. And the calfskin looks so rich


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> It’s so pretty in its simplicity. And the calfskin looks so rich


As I've only seen the Danse in photos, I keep thinking this bag needs to be in technicolour!


----------



## konacoffee

These are the photos that my SA sent me. That blue Danse is so stunning, I just don't know about the nubuck!

They also have a Gaby in the same material (blue nubuck w/ GHW) in the PM size. That was also lovely, but a bit heavier.


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> These are the photos that my SA sent me. That blue Danse is so stunning, I just don't know about the nubuck!
> 
> They also have a Gaby in the same material (blue nubuck w/ GHW) in the PM size. That was also lovely, but a bit heavier.
> 
> View attachment 4809611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809612


What a beautiful colour!!!  I have heard that the nubuck is quite hardy.  Hope that you find your dream bag soon


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> As I've only seen the Danse in photos, I keep thinking this bag needs to be in technicolour!


I usually shy away from color, but Moynat does color so beautifully, it’s made me turn away from my safe bet of black. Granted my picks so far have been darker or muted colors, but if that blue danse had been calf instead of nubuck, I would have broken out of my comfort zone.


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I usually shy away from color, but Moynat does color so beautifully, it’s made me turn away from my safe bet of black. Granted my picks so far have been darker or muted colors, but if that blue danse had been calf instead of nubuck, I would have broken out of my comfort zone.



I have half a mind to request a calf version of that Danse! The nubuck was surprisingly hardy in person, but it's still just a bit outside my comfort zone.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I have half a mind to request a calf version of that Danse! The nubuck was surprisingly hardy in person, but it's still just a bit outside my comfort zone.


I actually asked about special ordering it last year, but there was no calf version of that shade of blue, which is outremer if I’m remembering correctly. Maybe we’ll get lucky in the future!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I actually asked about special ordering it last year, but there was no calf version of that shade of blue, which is outremer if I’m remembering correctly. Maybe we’ll get lucky in the future!


Oh @m_ichele - why did you have to mention special order  ...you have planted a seed in my head!!! I think I'll die a bag lady


----------



## mj00

Sweetsugar87 said:


> I agree! I reached out to Selfridges London and although I didn't order from Kay she was super helpful and responsive! I ended up ordering from the Paris store since they had a Gabrielle with the color that I like. They ship abroad and deduct tax for export. Shipping to Canada was 60€.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 I'm from Canada too, did you pay any duties?  I want to order online, just worried how much duties to pay.


----------



## Bagaholic222

mj00 said:


> I'm from Canada too, did you pay any duties?  I want to order online, just worried how much duties to pay.


You have to pay duties - it's approximately the HST equivalent


----------



## bagnut1

So I have been Covid binge-watching the original Miss Marple series (from the 1980s with Joan Hickson) and her handbag fascinates me.  She carried it literally everywhere in every episode and only when she went on holiday to the Caribbean did she change bags (an evening bag and a beach tote joined her in that one).

It sort of reminds me of the Pauline.  Here’s Miss Marple’s bag and a croc Pauline.






And, the mentions on this thread about Ramesh’s Paris Bombay led me on a curiosity tour.  I can see his eye in both the Pauline and the PB.  And of course the curiosity tour turned into a brief obsession (I am Bagnut after all!).  I just found a fantastic PB 40 at a great price.  Here she is.  I think I will name her Miss Marple.  (I may take up knitting if only to fill her up!)


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> So I have been Covid binge-watching the original Miss Marple series (from the 1980s with Joan Hickson) and her handbag fascinates me.  She carried it literally everywhere in every episode and only when she went on holiday to the Caribbean did she change bags (an evening bag and a beach tote joined her in that one).
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the Pauline.  Here’s Miss Marple’s bag and a croc Pauline.
> 
> View attachment 4810701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810698
> 
> And, the mentions on this thread about Ramesh’s Paris Bombay led me on a curiosity tour.  I can see his eye in both the Pauline and the PB.  And of course the curiosity tour turned into a brief obsession (I am Bagnut after all!).  I just found a fantastic PB 40 at a great price.  Here she is.  I think I will name her Miss Marple.  (I may take up knitting if only to fill her up!)
> 
> View attachment 4810699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810700


That is a gorgeous a Paris Bombay - what colour is it?  I just love the orange/coral family!


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> That is a gorgeous a Paris Bombay - what colour is it?  I just love the orange/coral family!


Thank you!  It's Brique Vache Liegee.

And I forgot to mention the lining!  It's almost exactly like the pearl calfskin inside most Moynat bags.  (Another reason this bag was a great find - it's nearly perfect outside and in. )


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> So I have been Covid binge-watching the original Miss Marple series (from the 1980s with Joan Hickson) and her handbag fascinates me.  She carried it literally everywhere in every episode and only when she went on holiday to the Caribbean did she change bags (an evening bag and a beach tote joined her in that one).
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the Pauline.  Here’s Miss Marple’s bag and a croc Pauline.
> 
> View attachment 4810701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810698
> 
> And, the mentions on this thread about Ramesh’s Paris Bombay led me on a curiosity tour.  I can see his eye in both the Pauline and the PB.  And of course the curiosity tour turned into a brief obsession (I am Bagnut after all!).  I just found a fantastic PB 40 at a great price.  Here she is.  I think I will name her Miss Marple.  (I may take up knitting if only to fill her up!)
> 
> View attachment 4810699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810700


These are great!  I watch Miss Marple reruns, too.  I used to watch the original, in the 1980’s.  That bag she’s carrying is just like the Pauline, but old school.
That Paris Bombay, and the Gaby, are to die for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Limited edition Gabrielle pm.  I like the bag’s whimsical vibe.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Limited edition Gabrielle pm.  I like it’s whimsical vibe.
> View attachment 4810759


OMG that's fantastic!  I'm guessing this is marquetry, not paint?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> So I have been Covid binge-watching the original Miss Marple series (from the 1980s with Joan Hickson) and her handbag fascinates me.  She carried it literally everywhere in every episode and only when she went on holiday to the Caribbean did she change bags (an evening bag and a beach tote joined her in that one).
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the Pauline.  Here’s Miss Marple’s bag and a croc Pauline.
> 
> View attachment 4810701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810698
> 
> And, the mentions on this thread about Ramesh’s Paris Bombay led me on a curiosity tour.  I can see his eye in both the Pauline and the PB.  And of course the curiosity tour turned into a brief obsession (I am Bagnut after all!).  I just found a fantastic PB 40 at a great price.  Here she is.  I think I will name her Miss Marple.  (I may take up knitting if only to fill her up!)
> 
> View attachment 4810699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810700


That Bombay’s color is gorgeous!  What color is your Gaby?  Gold hardware?  Pm?


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> So I have been Covid binge-watching the original Miss Marple series (from the 1980s with Joan Hickson) and her handbag fascinates me.  She carried it literally everywhere in every episode and only when she went on holiday to the Caribbean did she change bags (an evening bag and a beach tote joined her in that one).
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the Pauline.  Here’s Miss Marple’s bag and a croc Pauline.
> 
> View attachment 4810701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810698
> 
> And, the mentions on this thread about Ramesh’s Paris Bombay led me on a curiosity tour.  I can see his eye in both the Pauline and the PB.  And of course the curiosity tour turned into a brief obsession (I am Bagnut after all!).  I just found a fantastic PB 40 at a great price.  Here she is.  I think I will name her Miss Marple.  (I may take up knitting if only to fill her up!)
> 
> View attachment 4810699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810700


 OMG! You’re right! I have the same handbag as Miss Marple (although a somewhat less exotic version!). Congrats on the Paris Bombay, if you have a chance to take some mod shots that would be great. I’ve been curious about this bag before, but I tried a JPG Birkin and it looked far too long on me so not sure if this would be the same.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> OMG that's fantastic!  I'm guessing this is marquetry, not paint?


Yes, it’s marquetry.  It’s amazing.


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> OMG! You’re right! I have the same handbag as Miss Marple (although a somewhat less exotic version!). Congrats on the Paris Bombay, if you have a chance to take some mod shots that would be great. I’ve been curious about this bag before, but I tried a JPG Birkin and it looked far too long on me so not sure if this would be the same.


I'll try to get a snap or two when I take it out for the first time next week. 

It's very long.  Could be luggage.  But I love it!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> That Bombay’s color is gorgeous!  What color is your Gaby?  Gold hardware?  Pm?


The Gaby is BB, I think the color is Coral, silver hardware.

I think i can almost fit her inside of the Bombay and still have room for my actual stuff!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> OMG! You’re right! I have the same handbag as Miss Marple (although a somewhat less exotic version!). Congrats on the Paris Bombay, if you have a chance to take some mod shots that would be great. I’ve been curious about this bag before, but I tried a JPG Birkin and it looked far too long on me so not sure if this would be the same.


Oh wow I would love to see your Marple bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sisters - who knew?
> 
> View attachment 4803469





bagnut1 said:


> View attachment 4810699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810700


You have one of the best handbag collections I have ever seen!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> You have one of the best handbag collections I have ever seen!


Oh dear Sourisbrune!  That is the most amazing compliment!   Thank you!

Moynat was truly my gateway to handbag Nirvana.  Ramesh is really a genius.  (The New Guy has a possibly impossible task ahead of him, but I will wish for the best of the best.)


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Oh wow I would love to see your Marple bag!


Oh I meant I have a Pauline , just not exotic!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> I'll try to get a snap or two when I take it out for the first time next week.
> 
> It's very long.  Could be luggage.  But I love it!


That would be great, thank you


----------



## Eyya

Hello to all! I have been reading this topic for a long time. Thanks to you, I learned about the sale for Moynat bags. I received my lovely bag to Josephine today. She is just wonderful, light, delicate beauty with an incredible smell of skin. I am happy with my new baby! Thank you for sharing my joy! Sorry for my english.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Eyya said:


> Hello to all! I have been reading this topic for a long time. Thanks to you, I learned about the sale for Moynat bags. I received my lovely bag to Josephine today. She is just wonderful, light, delicate beauty with an incredible smell of skin. I am happy with my new baby! Thank you for sharing my joy! Sorry for my english.
> 
> View attachment 4811247


Congratulations! ... and thank you for sharing your joy.  I love the Josephine style/vibe, and that blue is beautiful! Your English is excellent.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Eyya said:


> Hello to all! I have been reading this topic for a long time. Thanks to you, I learned about the sale for Moynat bags. I received my lovely bag to Josephine today. She is just wonderful, light, delicate beauty with an incredible smell of skin. I am happy with my new baby! Thank you for sharing my joy! Sorry for my english.
> 
> View attachment 4811247


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful bag.  I wish you many happy years of use.


----------



## JelloPudding

Eyya said:


> Hello to all! I have been reading this topic for a long time. Thanks to you, I learned about the sale for Moynat bags. I received my lovely bag to Josephine today. She is just wonderful, light, delicate beauty with an incredible smell of skin. I am happy with my new baby! Thank you for sharing my joy! Sorry for my english.
> 
> View attachment 4811247


Wow! It’s so beautiful! Is the sale still going on? Gosh, really thinking about adding this to my collection!


----------



## Eyya

Thank you so much girls!


----------



## Eyya

JelloPudding said:


> Wow! It’s so beautiful! Is the sale still going on? Gosh, really thinking about adding this to my collection!


Yes, the sale still goes exactly to the Josephine model, large and small.


----------



## JelloPudding

Eyya said:


> Yes, the sale still goes exactly to the Josephine model, large and small.


Thanks for responding! So excited! I will need to check it out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following- 
Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
Thank you In advance for your response.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following-
> Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
> Thank you In advance for your response.


I am happy to opine!  I don't have a Josephine because, while I admire its beauty, it doesn't fit with my needs for a number of reasons.  However, I do love the Gaby (both MM and BB).  I don't have pm size (but am eyeing it for sure) but of those choices I would pick Chili because I am personally in need of pop colors right now and also because I think red/orange is really a neutral.

Also I'm curious - they put the Josephine on deep discount during the sale but are still taking SOs?  I hope the extra cost/wait is reasonable.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following-
> Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
> Thank you In advance for your response.


OK I'm being extremely practical here - if you love the Josephine, get it in the chili now as it is discounted. You won't get that opportunity again and I love the toutourelle/chili combination.  I would not spend the money for a SO in Josephine - get an SO Gaby instead.  I agree with @bagnut1 and get a Chili.  It's a really happy colour.  I would get the custom strap - it's useful and can be used on other bags.  I'm thinking about the strap now.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I am happy to opine!  I don't have a Josephine because, while I admire its beauty, it doesn't fit with my needs for a number of reasons.  However, I do love the Gaby (both MM and BB).  I don't have pm size (but am eyeing it for sure) but of those choices I would pick Chili because I am personally in need of pop colors right now and also because I think red/orange is really a neutral.
> 
> Also I'm curious - they put the Josephine on deep discount during the sale but are still taking SOs?  I hope the extra cost/wait is reasonable.


In a word, nope.  It would be regular SO price. 
The bonus by buying a Josephine SO is color choice.  I could make it a solid color, or just make the top area a second color.  I could choose hardware color, and SO the strap length because the shelf models’ straps are too short for me to wear crossbody. 
Except for a tote that can be tucked under my arm, I have to wear handbags crossbody.  The Gaby is the only bag with a long enough strap for me to wear crossbody- all other bags I would have to buy SO, or try to SO just the strap. 
I had the same problem with Hermès, but thankfully my Hermès SA could easily order Jypsiere or Evelyne straps for any bag with shorter straps.
It seems ridiculous to pay extra, but sometimes it’s worth it to get exactly what I want and need.  Moynat is the only handbag company I’ve found that is very generous with their special orders.  I have a long way to go to reach SO status in Hermès’ world.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> OK I'm being extremely practical here - if you love the Josephine, get it in the chili now as it is discounted. You won't get that opportunity again and I love the toutourelle/chili combination.  I would not spend the money for a SO in Josephine - get an SO Gaby instead.  I agree with @bagnut1 and get a Chili.  It's a really happy colour.  I would get the custom strap - it's useful and can be used on other bags.  I'm thinking about the strap now.


It is pretty.  I’ll have to find out if I can order a Josephine strap alone with a 24” drop.  I hope a replacement strap is a decent price.
Have you seen it in person?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> It is pretty.  I’ll have to find out if I can order a Josephine strap alone with a 24” drop.  I hope a replacement strap is a decent price.
> Have you seen it in person?


Unfortunately I haven't seen it in person, but it is on the 24s website and I adore the chili.  They came out with a special strap earlier in taupe and black that can be purchased separately in 90 and 105 cm I think.


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following-
> Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
> Thank you In advance for your response.



I have a Gaby pm and a Josephine pm. I love both and they are two very different style of bags. Gaby pm was an instant love for me from just seeing it in pictures. It's exactly what I imagined it to be after I received it and I really enjoyed it the one time that I got to use it. Josephine wasn't on my list, but I decided to give it a try and I am surprised at how much I have enjoyed using it (pretty much every day for about 2 weeks now). The look of Gaby will be timeless, while the functionality of the Josephine will get more used. I find the double handle and open top of the Josephine extremely easy to use and I love turning the lock knowing it's a Moynat patent design. Gaby is my first love, but Josephine has surely impressed me beyond my expectations. As much as it pains me, I guess what I am trying to say is IF you can only get one, I would get Josephine (in a fun color) for daily use. It amazes me every time I look at it with an outfit and it just goes with both casual and smart casual. I do think a Gaby bb will be more proportional as a cross body than the pm.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't seen it in person, but it is on the 24s website and I adore the chili.  They came out with a special strap earlier in taupe and black that can be purchased separately in 90 and 105 cm I think.


Ooooooooo. 105?!  I just went on the 24s website before I read this and  over the bags.  A few days ago, I ordered the pm Oh! Tote in black/silver.  I will hopefully see it next month.  I just bought a vintage Hermès in mint condition at an incredible price, but I’m doubting that purchase.  I’ll give myself a couple more days, then possibly return my Hermès and make an earlier-than-expected Moynat Gaby or Josephine purchase.


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> I have a Gaby pm and a Josephine pm. I love both and they are two very different style of bags. Gaby pm was an instant love for me from just seeing it in pictures. It's exactly what I imagined it to be after I received it and I really enjoyed it the one time that I got to use it. Josephine wasn't on my list, but I decided to give it a try and I am surprised at how much I have enjoyed using it (pretty much every day for about 2 weeks now). The look of Gaby will be timeless, while the functionality of the Josephine will get more used. I find the double handle and open top of the Josephine extremely easy to use and I love turning the lock knowing it's a Moynat patent design. Gaby is my first love, but Josephine has surely impressed me beyond my expectations. As much as it pains me, I guess what I am trying to say is IF you can only get one, I would get Josephine (in a fun color) for daily use. It amazes me every time I look at it with an outfit and it just goes with both casual and smart casual. I do think a Gaby bb will be more proportional as a cross body than the pm.


Excellent!  Thank you for your input.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Ooooooooo. 105?!  I just went on the 24s website before I read this and  over the bags.  A few days ago, I ordered the pm Oh! Tote in black/silver.  I will hopefully see it next month.  I just bought a vintage Hermès in mint condition at an incredible price, but I’m doubting that purchase.  I’ll give myself a couple more days, then possibly return my Hermès and make an earlier-than-expected Moynat Gaby or Josephine purchase.


Nice - the Oh!Tote pm is next on my list for running errands during COVID.  What vintage Hermes did you purchase?  I have to agree with @quadmama - I love both the Gaby and Josephine.  I bought the Josephine first as the Gaby pm was not available in the colour I wanted at the time.  I was so pleasantly surprised by how light and practical it was.  The Gaby pm is slightly heavier by comparison but the look is different.  Sorry...I don't think I'm helping!


----------



## quadmama

Bagaholic222 said:


> Nice - the Oh!Tote pm is next on my list for running errands during COVID.  What vintage Hermes did you purchase?  I have to agree with @quadmama - I love both the Gaby and Josephine.  I bought the Josephine first as the Gaby pm was not available in the colour I wanted at the time.  I was so pleasantly surprised by how light and practical it was.  The Gaby pm is slightly heavier by comparison but the look is different.  Sorry...I don't think I'm helping!


 
Good point. I also find Josephine lighter than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in them. It's hard to say no to the style of Gaby, but Josephine is like the black horse that constantly surprises me how much I like using it. I don't think I am helping, either.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Nice - the Oh!Tote pm is next on my list for running errands during COVID.  What vintage Hermes did you purchase?  I have to agree with @quadmama - I love both the Gaby and Josephine.  I bought the Josephine first as the Gaby pm was not available in the colour I wanted at the time.  I was so pleasantly surprised by how light and practical it was.  The Gaby pm is slightly heavier by comparison but the look is different.  Sorry...I don't think I'm helping!





quadmama said:


> Good point. I also find Josephine lighter than Gaby pm with the exact same amount of items in them. It's hard to say no to the style of Gaby, but Josephine is like the black horse that constantly surprises me how much I like using it. I don't think I am helping, either.


Hahahaha!  You’ve both been quite helpful.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Nice - the Oh!Tote pm is next on my list for running errands during COVID.  What vintage Hermes did you purchase?  I have to agree with @quadmama - I love both the Gaby and Josephine.  I bought the Josephine first as the Gaby pm was not available in the colour I wanted at the time.  I was so pleasantly surprised by how light and practical it was.  The Gaby pm is slightly heavier by comparison but the look is different.  Sorry...I don't think I'm helping!


I had a Hermès for years, then other bags took its place and it ended up in the closet for a long time.  I sold it a couple of years ago, but I’ve been thinking about it since the day I mailed it.  It’s a lesser known style called the La Tote.  It’s basically a Kelly Retourne body tote w/ no hardware.  The straps are hand carry and long enough for shoulder wear.  The only real wear is on the handles.  It’s from 1996.  No wear on the corners, and leather interior look very good.  I have to be honest with myself- will I really use it, or is it the thought of having it back that thrills me.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I had a Hermès for years, then other bags took its place and it ended up in the closet for a long time.  I sold it a couple of years ago, but I’ve been thinking about it since the day I mailed it.  It’s a lesser known style called the La Tote.  It’s basically a Kelly Retourne body tote w/ no hardware.  The straps are hand carry and long enough for shoulder wear.  The only real wear is on the handles.  It’s from 1996.  No wear on the corners, and leather interior look very good.  I have to be honest with myself- will I really use it, or is it the thought of having it back that thrills me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811855
> View attachment 4811856


I hear you...it is a classic though!  But based on your previous comments, I feel that you probably won't reach for this frequently.  But you have other workhorses and everyday bags in your stable so this might complement your selection better.  Decisions...


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I had a Hermès for years, then other bags took its place and it ended up in the closet for a long time.  I sold it a couple of years ago, but I’ve been thinking about it since the day I mailed it.  It’s a lesser known style called the La Tote.  It’s basically a Kelly Retourne body tote w/ no hardware.  The straps are hand carry and long enough for shoulder wear.  The only real wear is on the handles.  It’s from 1996.  No wear on the corners, and leather interior look very good.  I have to be honest with myself- will I really use it, or is it the thought of having it back that thrills me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811855
> View attachment 4811856


That is really lovely!  Box? 

As far as the strap/bag SO goes I would probably not do either - my own preference is to have a number of "lesser" straps (Prada and my fave Mautto canvas versions).  More bang for the buck there IMO and also the adjustable and wide options.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> That is really lovely!  Box?
> 
> As far as the strap/bag SO goes I would probably not do either - my own preference is to have a number of "lesser" straps (Prada and my fave Mautto canvas versions).  More bang for the buck there IMO and also the adjustable and wide options.


I just went on the Mautto website- hmmmmmm.  Nice to know about this.  Thank you.
Yes, it’s box.  My teenage daughter is into vintage.  She loves it.  I told her I was contemplating sending it back, and she said, “I’ll take it!  It’s really nice!”  I said, “It’s a Hermes.”  She replied, “Never mind.”


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, it’s box.  My teenage daughter is into vintage.  She loves it.  I told her I was contemplating sending it back, and she said, “I’ll take it!  It’s really nice!”  I said, “It’s a Hermes.”  She replied, “Never mind.”
> View attachment 4811919


Oh no!  Is she reverse-snobbing H?  (which as a teenager is totally expected I suppose).

It's very pretty.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following-
> Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
> Thank you In advance for your response.


I haven’t received my gaby pm yet so I only have Josephine, but I’m going to jump the gun and join the conversation  If you’re only choosing one, I think the SO Josephine if they’ve already approved the specs and you’re ok with waiting an unspecified amount of time for delivery. From what I recall from your previous posts about shoulder issues, having a lighter crossbody bag would probably be more comfortable for you. On the other hand, if Gaby pm is already available in the color you want, I’m all about instant gratification too If you’re planning on getting both eventually,I think gaby pm first since those colors are available already and I vote for chili!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Oh no!  Is she reverse-snobbing H?  (which as a teenager is totally expected I suppose).
> 
> It's very pretty.


Hahahaha!  She does reverse-snobs luxury logo bags.  The “It” girls at her old high school carried LV canvas backpacks, LV (bright red with white lettering) Supreme backpacks, and Neverfulls, for their school bags.  My daughter is a nerd-theatre kid who is into vintage clothes and simple elegance.  she is a Moynat and Hermès girl, and just smart enough to know, at almost seventeen, she’s not getting a hand-me-down Hermès while she wants a UCLA summer camp next year and I’m eyeing a Moynat Gaby or Josephine.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I haven’t received my gaby pm yet so I only have Josephine, but I’m going to jump the gun and join the conversation  If you’re only choosing one, I think the SO Josephine if they’ve already approved the specs and you’re ok with waiting an unspecified amount of time for delivery. From what I recall from your previous posts about shoulder issues, having a lighter crossbody bag would probably be more comfortable for you. On the other hand, if Gaby pm is already available in the color you want, I’m all about instant gratification too If you’re planning on getting both eventually,I think gaby pm first since those colors are available already and I vote for chili!


I really like the way you think. Yes, the SO will take six months to fulfill, and you know about the pain- waiting for a bag. You wrote from experience.

I’m finding it difficult to wait a month for my pewter/silver tote. Maybe with a new Oh! Tote in hand (September?), I‘ll be able to wait for a SO because I’ll be using my new tote, anyway.

I have no plans to go places besides appts- the pandemic squashed my want to get out and go, so there is no rush (except to satisfy my desire for a bag).  I’m waffling! 

I appreciate your input, and thank you for joining the conversation!


----------



## konacoffee

How do you order directly from Paris? Do you have to have an SA or just email them? 

I'm thinking about getting the Gabrielle in Tourterelle and I think it'll probably be cheaper to order from Paris even after customs.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> How do you order directly from Paris? Do you have to have an SA or just email them?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Gabrielle in Tourterelle and I think it'll probably be cheaper to order from Paris even after customs.


I know some TPF’ers have ordered from Paris.  I think you can just call.  Please, someone, correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## optimisticqt

Here's miss sunshine in full sunlight☀

Light & roomie, though I will say that the opening is a little bit difficult to maneuver (unlock/lock) with one hand when it's worn on the shoulder – crossbody is easier. Here I had it on the middle hole. The shortest hole is best carried on the shoulder only, even for petite people like me. The manager at the Paris boutique told me to wipe off the bag if it gets wet, and no leather cream of any kind.

Contact info is boutique@moynatdotcom, delivery took a week via FedEx for €60. I am waiting for my custom bill, as FedEx sent me a CBP form requiring my SSN.

I also received photos of the Lou Lou in celadon and it's adorable, but sold out. Can anyone share their experience with either Lou Lou or Evening Rejane? I need motivation for 2021 

P.s. for sizing reference, my Bottega sunglasses soft case fits the base of the Madeleine strap.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> Here's miss sunshine in full sunlight☀
> 
> Light & roomie, though I will say that the opening is a little bit difficult to maneuver (unlock/lock) with one hand when it's worn on the shoulder – crossbody is easier. Here I had it on the middle hole. The shortest hole is best carried on the shoulder only, even for petite people like me. The manager at the Paris boutique told me to wipe off the bag if it gets wet, and no leather cream of any kind.
> 
> Contact info is boutique@moynatdotcom, delivery took a week via FedEx for €60. I am waiting for my custom bill, as FedEx sent me a CBP form requiring my SSN.
> 
> I also received photos of the Lou Lou in celadon and it's adorable, but sold out. Can anyone share their experience with either Lou Lou or Evening Rejane? I need motivation for 2021
> 
> P.s. for sizing reference, my Bottega sunglasses soft case fits the base of the Madeleine strap.
> View attachment 4813096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813097


Congrats - it is such a happy colour!


----------



## littleunicorn

Hello to everyone,
I am thinking of getting a Limousine bb, but a bit concern about the length of the detachable shoulder strap.
Does anyone know if the strap is long enough to be wear as a crossbody bag?
I was told that it's a bit too short for crossbody (might get away in summer), however the strap won't be long enough after wearing any coat or jacket.

Will be very much appreciated if someone who actually own/try on Limousine bb can share the knowledge! 
Thank you.


----------



## littleunicorn

optimisticqt said:


> I also received photos of the Lou Lou in celadon and it's adorable, but sold out. Can anyone share their experience with either Lou Lou or Evening Rejane? I need motivation for 2021



I really love my Loulou, was even consider getting one in different colour, its an easy bag to carry (can used as crossbody) and fits everything I need for a day out - its not my everyday bag though.
Leather wise its Satin Calf, in my opinion a beautiful leather, my second favourite leather after Natural Calf.
However it scratch slightly easier than Taurillon Blush or Carat, this does not bother me as I believed the scratches shows character.
Happy to answer more regarding Loulou.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t know if I have already asked this question, but if I have, please forgive my absence in memory.  I am head-over-heels in love with the Gaby and Josephine styles.  If you have both, I’d reeeeeeealllly like to hear from you, but I would appreciate if everyone would answer the following-
> Would you choose a Gaby bb or pm in Chili, black, or taupe?  Or would you choose a Josephine pm special order in any color/combination (solid or solid body with the top clasp area a different color leather), and a custom length  crossbody strap?
> Thank you In advance for your response.



Personally I would go for the Gaby BB in the brighter colour, not black as its a small bag, a bit worry black might be too heavy however this is the opinion without seeing the bag itself. 

Josephine pm is a fine bag but its not my style, so probably not the best person to answer this (sorry) as I would get the canvas Tote bag instead - its light,stylish and super easy to use especially if caught in the rain.


----------



## sf_newyorker

littleunicorn said:


> Hello to everyone,
> I am thinking of getting a Limousine bb, but a bit concern about the length of the detachable shoulder strap.
> Does anyone know if the strap is long enough to be wear as a crossbody bag?
> I was told that it's a bit too short for crossbody (might get away in summer), however the strap won't be long enough after wearing any coat or jacket.
> 
> Will be very much appreciated if someone who actually own/try on Limousine bb can share the knowledge!
> Thank you.


The Limo bb is adorable. I had the opportunity to try a few last year. I’m around 5’1”,  and I can wear it crossbody. A big _however_, the bag itself does sit higher on my hip bone if I crossbody it. I don’t have pics of my wearing it crossbody, but maybe the shoulder carry will help you. I believe the strap setting was near the longest possible.


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Personally I would go for the Gaby BB in the brighter colour, not black as its a small bag, a bit worry black might be too heavy however this is the opinion without seeing the bag itself.
> 
> Josephine pm is a fine bag but its not my style, so probably not the best person to answer this (sorry) as I would get the canvas Tote bag instead - its light,stylish and super easy to use especially if caught in the rain.


You are correct about a canvas tote.  It rained where I live last week. I am very happy I pre-ordered/reserved my pm Oh! Tote. I’ll have no worries about that bag while dodging raindrops. 
As for a leather bag- I was beginning to think the same thing about a black bag v. brightly colored bag.  I’d probably get a black pm Gaby and/or a bright color bb Gaby.  The bb Gaby measures smaller than my Gucci Soho Disco- smaller than I thought.
Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> Here's miss sunshine in full sunlight☀
> 
> Light & roomie, though I will say that the opening is a little bit difficult to maneuver (unlock/lock) with one hand when it's worn on the shoulder – crossbody is easier. Here I had it on the middle hole. The shortest hole is best carried on the shoulder only, even for petite people like me. The manager at the Paris boutique told me to wipe off the bag if it gets wet, and no leather cream of any kind.
> 
> Contact info is boutique@moynatdotcom, delivery took a week via FedEx for €60. I am waiting for my custom bill, as FedEx sent me a CBP form requiring my SSN.
> 
> I also received photos of the Lou Lou in celadon and it's adorable, but sold out. Can anyone share their experience with either Lou Lou or Evening Rejane? I need motivation for 2021
> 
> P.s. for sizing reference, my Bottega sunglasses soft case fits the base of the Madeleine strap.
> View attachment 4813096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813097


Congratulations!  I’m such fan of this bag. The architecture is edgy, yet elegant.  I love your pop-of-color choice!  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Hello to everyone,
> I am thinking of getting a Limousine bb, but a bit concern about the length of the detachable shoulder strap.
> Does anyone know if the strap is long enough to be wear as a crossbody bag?
> I was told that it's a bit too short for crossbody (might get away in summer), however the strap won't be long enough after wearing any coat or jacket.
> 
> Will be very much appreciated if someone who actually own/try on Limousine bb can share the knowledge!
> Thank you.


If I remember correctly, the strap’s longest length is about 21 inches.  It’s the same as the Fleur.


----------



## optimisticqt

littleunicorn said:


> I really love my Loulou, was even consider getting one in different colour, its an easy bag to carry (can used as crossbody) and fits everything I need for a day out - its not my everyday bag though.
> Leather wise its Satin Calf, in my opinion a beautiful leather, my second favourite leather after Natural Calf.
> However it scratch slightly easier than Taurillon Blush or Carat, this does not bother me as I believed the scratches shows character.
> Happy to answer more regarding Loulou.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813514


Ty! Your Lou Lpu is beautiful. Can you share what you can fit inside it? The store told me Lou Lou is not heavier than Madeleine strap, which is why I'm eyeing it.


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

I just received my Moynat Rejane in the mail and am thrilled with the purchase. I am typically drawn to neutral safe colors but am glad I got out of my comfort zone for this burgundy beauty.


----------



## bagnut1

iimissalyssii said:


> I just received my Moynat Rejane in the mail and am thrilled with the purchase. I am typically drawn to neutral safe colors but am glad I got out of my comfort zone for this burgundy beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814374


So lovely!  Which color is that?  (Also that's a PM, correct?)


----------



## Bagaholic222

iimissalyssii said:


> I just received my Moynat Rejane in the mail and am thrilled with the purchase. I am typically drawn to neutral safe colors but am glad I got out of my comfort zone for this burgundy beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814374


Congrats - it's beautiful!  Do you find the Rejane heavy?


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

bagnut1 said:


> So lovely!  Which color is that?  (Also that's a PM, correct?)



I'm not sure what the exact color is called or the exact model size is. The SA referred to it as burgundy and I believe it's the largest size (approx. 30 cm x 23cm).


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats - it's beautiful!  Do you find the Rejane heavy?


I am surprised at how light yet sturdy it is. It doesn't feel particularly as heavy as my Chanel Jumbo double flap. It's a little more on the formal side but I'm hoping to use it as a daily bag. I've had a bad habit of buying bags to only let them sit on the shelf collecting dust so I told myself before I bought this one I had to use it more frequently. Given its weight, I'll probably reach for it quite often.


----------



## Bagaholic222

iimissalyssii said:


> I am surprised at how light yet sturdy it is. It doesn't feel particularly as heavy as my Chanel Jumbo double flap. It's a little more on the formal side but I'm hoping to use it as a daily bag. I've had a bad habit of buying bags to only let them sit on the shelf collecting dust so I told myself before I bought this one I had to use it more frequently. Given its weight, I'll probably reach for it quite often.


I hope that you get lots of use out of it - it is a beautiful bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

iimissalyssii said:


> I just received my Moynat Rejane in the mail and am thrilled with the purchase. I am typically drawn to neutral safe colors but am glad I got out of my comfort zone for this burgundy beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814374


The color is beautiful!  It’s neutral, yet a dash of color.  Enjoy your new, beautiful bag!


----------



## Vlad

I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


----------



## kipp

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


I'd love this, Vlad!  Thank you for considering it!


----------



## bagnut1

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


Big thumbs up!


----------



## mystar9898

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?



We would love this! 

Popping on here to say hi to all the lovely posters in the thread... I'm about to buy my third Moynat, and have added a card holder and macaron, too! It will take a while to arrive but I'm really excited  

Apologies if I come off as beating a dead horse by bringing this up, but I wasn't able to join in the discussion and collective shock over the major changes early last month... I only found out on @thebaghag's Instagram. I'm still in "wait and see" mode like many of you, and have been assured by my SA that they will surely "keep the Moynat standard." I really hope they do... I still have a couple other Moynat bags on my wish list and I am sure that will continue to grow as I check bags off, if they continue to give us the same quality, understated luxury, unparalleled customer service that keeps us coming back for more. So far, my SAs continue to be lovely and so helpful 

At the same time, I am super curious about Ramesh's new project and I continue to admire him, and will _always_ remember all that he has done for the brand we all love


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


Oh, my!  I’m feeling honored that you posted to/visited our little group.

I’m kind of on the fence about creating a brand sub for Moynat.  I think it’s a positive for the brand, yet I would like to see what Moynat is going to do in the months to come.  I’d like to find out about the availability of bags (from such a small company) during this transition period- before more people find out about the brand, and the demand might increase.  Right now, stores get only a handful of bags and accessories, at a time.

I hope opening up our private little corner of TPF wouldn’t subject us to some of the negativity I’ve seen happen in other groups.  I guess I’m old school- I kind of like our little community.  I’d like to wait and see.  Who knows, maybe I can be persuaded to change my mind.  Maybe use Delvaux as a tester.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


Yes please!


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> We would love this!
> 
> Popping on here to say hi to all the lovely posters in the thread... I'm about to buy my third Moynat, and have added a card holder and macaron, too! It will take a while to arrive but I'm really excited
> 
> Apologies if I come off as beating a dead horse by bringing this up, but I wasn't able to join in the discussion and collective shock over the major changes early last month... I only found out on @thebaghag's Instagram. I'm still in "wait and see" mode like many of you, and have been assured by my SA that they will surely "keep the Moynat standard." I really hope they do... I still have a couple other Moynat bags on my wish list and I am sure that will continue to grow as I check bags off, if they continue to give us the same quality, understated luxury, unparalleled customer service that keeps us coming back for more. So far, my SAs continue to be lovely and so helpful
> 
> At the same time, I am super curious about Ramesh's new project and I continue to admire him, and will _always_ remember all that he has done for the brand we all love


It's so great to know that you have been reassured by your SA.  My relationship with my SA is online and I haven't heard anything to that effect.  May I ask what country/region you are located?


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh, my!  I’m feeling honored that you posted to/visited our little group.
> 
> I’m kind of on the fence about creating a brand sub for Moynat.  I think it’s a positive for the brand, yet I would like to see what Moynat is going to do in the months to come.  I’d like to find out about the availability of bags (from such a small company) during this transition period- before more people find out about the brand, and the demand might increase.  Right now, stores get only a handful of bags and accessories, at a time.
> 
> I hope opening up our private little corner of TPF wouldn’t subject us to some of the negativity I’ve seen happen in other groups.  I guess I’m old school- I kind of like our little community.  I’d like to wait and see.  Who knows, maybe I can be persuaded to change my mind.  Maybe use Delvaux as a tester.



I would like to second @Sourisbrune 's recommendation; maybe see how things go with a Delvaux group first? (hehe) I kind of like our little nook here in TPF world.

I must admit, when I first saw that @Vlad wrote in the Moynat thread, I thought "uh oh...who on earth would post something bad in here?! Did someone get in trouble?!"  No offense, Vlad! I guess I'm used to you or Megs stepping in from a moderator perspective


----------



## bagnut1

I'm guessing that Vlad and Megs have metrics that help them guide these types of decisions.

It took about 9 years for this group to post 200 pages of entries.  Almost another 100 pages just since January of this year!  (The Ramesh and sale news certainly seems to have contributed to an uptick in posts.)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vlad said:


> I am considering creating a brand sub for both Moynat and Delvaux - would this make sense for the fans of the Moynat brand?


Yes please!


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> I would like to second @Sourisbrune 's recommendation; maybe see how things go with a Delvaux group first? (hehe) I kind of like our little nook here in TPF world.
> 
> I must admit, when I first saw that @Vlad wrote in the Moynat thread, I thought "uh oh...who on earth would post something bad in here?! Did someone get in trouble?!"  No offense, Vlad! I guess I'm used to you or Megs stepping in from a moderator perspective


I suppose we’re the two lone voices who want to keep the secret garden.  At least for now.
My hubby (finance+more guy) said, since Moynat is so small and TPF’s readership is so big, be prepared for a balloon in sales in a few weeks (if the forum gets a brand sub), longer waits for SO, waitlists (at best) for popular ready made bags, and possibly a huge price increase this winter, as Hermès people view Moynat as a reasonable alternative.  I don’t mean to sound like a Negative Nancy, but some of us were concerned about mass production of the brand under Knightley’s direction.  I’m not saying a little tab will cause this to happen.  I’m just afraid, while production line of the bags we love is slowing down a bit from the covid shutdown and the changing of the guard, if TPF provides a quick link to these beautiful bags, it might effect your ability, my ability, to get the next bag of our dreams.  TPF is a big deal in the purse world.  With Moynat’s beautiful designs, quality, customer service, and prices, I‘m afraid our secret garden will become Wild Waves, or Magic Mountain.
I don’t want LVMH to take over Moynat because Moynat can’t keep up with new orders.
I’m sorry for sounding so negative, but a huge boost in new viewers scares me a little.  I love the exclusivity of this brand.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I suppose we’re the two lone voices who want to keep the secret garden.  At least for now.
> My hubby (finance+more guy) said, since Moynat is so small and TPF’s readership is so big, be prepared for a balloon in sales in a few weeks (if the forum gets a brand sub), longer waits for SO, waitlists (at best) for popular ready made bags, and possibly a huge price increase this winter, as Hermès people view Moynat as a reasonable alternative.  I don’t mean to sound like a Negative Nancy, but some of us were concerned about mass production of the brand under Knightley’s direction.  I’m not saying a little tab will cause this to happen.  I’m just afraid, while production line of the bags we love is slowing down a bit from the covid shutdown and the changing of the guard, if TPF provides a quick link to these beautiful bags, it might effect your ability, my ability, to get the next bag of our dreams.  TPF is a big deal in the purse world.  With Moynat’s beautiful designs, quality, customer service, and prices, I‘m afraid our secret garden will become Wild Waves, or Magic Mountain.
> I don’t want LVMH to take over Moynat because Moynat can’t keep up with new orders.
> I’m sorry for sounding so negative, but a huge boost in new viewers scares me a little.  I love the exclusivity of this brand.


Actually @Sourisbrune, I don't disagree with your train of thought!   I would love to keep this our secret garden as well.  I think I was just in awe that Vlad thought our little group deserves to join the big league LOL.  But thinking about it more, I agree to take a wait and see approach.


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> Actually @Sourisbrune, I don't disagree with your train of thought!   I would love to keep this our secret garden as well.  I think I was just in awe that Vlad thought our little group deserves to join the big league LOL.  But thinking about it more, I agree to take a wait and see approach.


And @Sourisbrune, I don't disagree with either of you about this.  However, if you look at the activity of some of the other brand forums, they seem to really be driven by how "mass" (Chanel and LV I'm looking at you) their audience is.  (And how many price points/offerings there are.)

I was ambivalent about Moynat's boutique footprint in the US but that seems to have been a slow build, and we will likely see changes with the new leadership. They are going to do what they are going to do regardless of how we do what we do here (I know I didn't get a call to see if it was OK to fire Ramesh. )

Long way of saying I love TPF and our group here but I don't imagine that it will have a huge impact on anything that happens at Moynat.  (Nicole Kidman seems not to have moved the needle in the slightest.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's so great to know that you have been reassured by your SA.  My relationship with my SA is online and I haven't heard anything to that effect.  May I ask what country/region you are located?


Please excuse my butting-in.
Please feel comforted to know, I have heard word, from the top of the top, in Paris, as things stand, Moynat will remain the most “exclusive” and “elite” brand in the LVMH family, though it is a privately owned company.  Another Moynat representative, one of the directors, assures our little group, “Moynat’s goal is to ... carryon with the same quality and craftsmanship.”


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> And @Sourisbrune, I don't disagree with either of you about this.  However, if you look at the activity of some of the other brand forums, they seem to really be driven by how "mass" (Chanel and LV I'm looking at you) their audience is.  (And how many price points/offerings there are.)
> 
> I was ambivalent about Moynat's boutique footprint in the US but that seems to have been a slow build, and we will likely see changes with the new leadership. They are going to do what they are going to do regardless of how we do what we do here (I know I didn't get a call to see if it was OK to fire Ramesh. )
> 
> Long way of saying I love TPF and our group here but I don't imagine that it will have a huge impact on anything that happens at Moynat.  (Nicole Kidman seems not to have moved the needle in the slightest.)


Ramesh, and Nicole Kidman.  I understand your point.  Look at (canvas only) Goyard, and a couple of others.  No big movement.  Moynat could putter-out, but my personality is most comfortable with a wait-and-see approach.  I’d like to see what happens with Delvaux, and get the Moynat production line back into full action.  The stores in the US aren’t even open yet.
Please believe me when I say, I’d like to see Moynat play with the (non-Italian factory, still hand stitched) big brands.


----------



## savoy85

My husband always like to tease that I don't like "change", and in a way I suppose he's right 

This discussion brings up a conundrum I've been thinking of as of late: while a part of me would love to exalt Moynat from the rooftops, another (perhaps larger) part of me enjoys the under-the-radar aspect of the brand and the heritage behind it. I felt the same way about Hermès, which seems to have suddenly exploded in popularity the past 10 years. I know many of us here also follow multiple Hermès threads, and growing up a competitive equestrian I've been a fan since the 90's. But I must admit, a part of me gets a little sad when I see people only posting about how to score a B/K/C, not knowing or perhaps caring about the history of the brand.

 I don't mean to sound "preachy", I truly don't, but I guess I feel a little protective of Moynat. This may sound ridiculous coming from someone who hardly ever posts anything, particularly outside of this thread, but apparently quarantine has brought out my inner extrovert.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I suppose we’re the two lone voices who want to keep the secret garden.  At least for now.
> My hubby (finance+more guy) said, since Moynat is so small and TPF’s readership is so big, be prepared for a balloon in sales in a few weeks (if the forum gets a brand sub), longer waits for SO, waitlists (at best) for popular ready made bags, and possibly a huge price increase this winter, as Hermès people view Moynat as a reasonable alternative.  I don’t mean to sound like a Negative Nancy, but some of us were concerned about mass production of the brand under Knightley’s direction.  I’m not saying a little tab will cause this to happen.  I’m just afraid, while production line of the bags we love is slowing down a bit from the covid shutdown and the changing of the guard, if TPF provides a quick link to these beautiful bags, it might effect your ability, my ability, to get the next bag of our dreams.  TPF is a big deal in the purse world.  With Moynat’s beautiful designs, quality, customer service, and prices, I‘m afraid our secret garden will become Wild Waves, or Magic Mountain.
> I don’t want LVMH to take over Moynat because Moynat can’t keep up with new orders.
> I’m sorry for sounding so negative, but a huge boost in new viewers scares me a little.  I love the exclusivity of this brand.


I didn’t think of any of this and just answered on knee jerk reaction. @Vlad If you’re keeping track of opinions, please change mine and add me to those who want to keep things the way they are for our little Moynat oasis


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> I didn’t think of any of this and just answered on knee jerk reaction. @Vlad If you’re keeping track of opinions, please change mine and add me to those who want to keep things the way they are for our little Moynat oasis


Vlad, I also didn't think of the consequences that others have expressed and so please change my opinion to keeping things here the way they are.  Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> My husband always like to tease that I don't like "change", and in a way I suppose he's right
> 
> This discussion brings up a conundrum I've been thinking of as of late: while a part of me would love to exalt Moynat from the rooftops, another (perhaps larger) part of me enjoys the under-the-radar aspect of the brand and the heritage behind it. I felt the same way about Hermès, which seems to have suddenly exploded in popularity the past 10 years. I know many of us here also follow multiple Hermès threads, and growing up a competitive equestrian I've been a fan since the 90's. But I must admit, a part of me gets a little sad when I see people only posting about how to score a B/K/C, not knowing or perhaps caring about the history of the brand.
> 
> I don't mean to sound "preachy", I truly don't, but I guess I feel a little protective of Moynat. This may sound ridiculous coming from someone who hardly ever posts anything, particularly outside of this thread, but apparently quarantine has brought out my inner extrovert.


Beautifully written. This is not “preachy” at all. You’ve stated my sentiments, exactly.
Though Moynat is recently owned by Arnault, I can’t help but think, “Girl Power” (Pauline Moynat), every time I see a Moynat bag.  I admire Ramesh’s eye for design, the quality of workmanship, and the history of the brand.  I want us to follow what Ramesh does in the future, but I trust Moynat will stay true to their history so we can continue to post about their bags and accessories, too.
Thank you for your thoughtful comments!


----------



## optimisticqt

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!  I’m such fan of this bag. The architecture is edgy, yet elegant.  I love your pop-of-color choice!  Enjoy!!!!!!



I'm on a quest to make yellow the new neutral . Nothing about the quality has changed since I first saw the Rejane in Paris 4 years ago, and I love seeing my Madeleine in sunlight, with all the lines and shadows. Definitely worth the wait; she's my first "designer" bag, unlikely my last Ramesh's bag!

As to Vlad's question: I'd prefer to keep this thread the way it is. Seeing Ramesh's Moynat bags in person is an experience, and I'd hate to introduce others to his arts any other way. Once the brand go mainstream, this thread will naturally follow – but for now, can we enjoy it a little longer?


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's so great to know that you have been reassured by your SA.  My relationship with my SA is online and I haven't heard anything to that effect.  May I ask what country/region you are located?



I'm in Manila, however I've been buying from the Takashimaya boutique in Singapore since I found Moynat last year (I'm a little late to the party). I used to be able to travel more frequently there. I do hope I get to visit them soon when travel restrictions are lifted and the pandemic is over. Their store manager is the best and has been so sweet and helpful, yet never pushy! If you are ever in Singapore one day, both boutiques there have great service.



Sourisbrune said:


> Oh, my!  I’m feeling honored that you posted to/visited our little group.
> 
> I’m kind of on the fence about creating a brand sub for Moynat.  I think it’s a positive for the brand, yet I would like to see what Moynat is going to do in the months to come.  I’d like to find out about the availability of bags (from such a small company) during this transition period- before more people find out about the brand, and the demand might increase.  Right now, stores get only a handful of bags and accessories, at a time.
> 
> I hope opening up our private little corner of TPF wouldn’t subject us to some of the negativity I’ve seen happen in other groups.  I guess I’m old school- I kind of like our little community.  I’d like to wait and see.  Who knows, maybe I can be persuaded to change my mind.  Maybe use Delvaux as a tester.



I never thought of it this way... I have not posted as much in the other sub-forums, as much as I already have here, so I don't have any observations on how discussions have been conducted in other sub-forums. If Vlad is tracking responses and it matters, then yes, please change my vote, too, like @m_ichele above. @Sourisbrune makes some really good points, and I now see where the reluctance may be coming from  I love our little community. It always feels private, and everyone is so sweet and helpful -- almost as discreet as Moynat itself (as we've known it). What a good match 

PS -- @Sourisbrune, super happy to read what you shared above Moynat staying true to its exclusivity that we have all enjoyed. Even happier that we get to have a small voice to HQ. Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Sweetsugar87

mj00 said:


> I'm from Canada too, did you pay any duties?  I want to order online, just worried how much duties to pay.





konacoffee said:


> How do you order directly from Paris? Do you have to have an SA or just email them?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Gabrielle in Tourterelle and I think it'll probably be cheaper to order from Paris even after customs.


Sorry for the delayed reply @mj00 , I ended up paying around 12% of my order total, based on Euro converted to Canadian. On the form it's listed as GST and PST for BC. I wasn't charged anything aside from that to my surprise. All in all I'd say it's quite worth it since I was originally expecting another charge for duty on top of the taxes. When I was dealing with the FedEx agent that helped to clear the shipment he said usually it's dependent on what the item is, material, and country of origin. Hope that helps. 

@konacoffee i emailed the Paris boutique asking for someone to contact me on WhatsApp, then their store manager wrote back and gave me her contact. I placed my order and communicated with her via WhatsApp. Once I've confirmed my purchase I got an email with a secured link to pay. Received my package in a few days but waited a few more days for custom clearance. Overall it was really smooth and easy to order from them.


----------



## gem

Hi!
A lurker of this thread. 
I love handcrafted bags, Hermes & Moynat are my goto makers. The smell of their leathers and the near stitches get me excited all the time.

Would like to keep this thread under the radar. Wouldn’t want to contend with bigger production/quality issues/fierce competition(new buyers).


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I'm in Manila, however I've been buying from the Takashimaya boutique in Singapore since I found Moynat last year (I'm a little late to the party). I used to be able to travel more frequently there. I do hope I get to visit them soon when travel restrictions are lifted and the pandemic is over. Their store manager is the best and has been so sweet and helpful, yet never pushy! If you are ever in Singapore one day, both boutiques there have great service.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of it this way... I have not posted as much in the other sub-forums, as much as I already have here, so I don't have any observations on how discussions have been conducted in other sub-forums. If Vlad is tracking responses and it matters, then yes, please change my vote, too, like @m_ichele above. @Sourisbrune makes some really good points, and I now see where the reluctance may be coming from  I love our little community. It always feels private, and everyone is so sweet and helpful -- almost as discreet as Moynat itself (as we've known it). What a good match
> 
> PS -- @Sourisbrune, super happy to read what you shared above Moynat staying true to its exclusivity that we have all enjoyed. Even happier that we get to have a small voice to HQ. Thank you for all that you do!



Thank you for your kind words.

I looked at a Chanel thread yesterday.  It was titled something like, “Keep or Return“. Some of the responses were so snippy, the original poster commented on the comments. A couple of condescending posts followed her comments. It was cringeworthy, by my standards. Here’s my thought- we get enough negativity thrown at us in life, I come here to relax and enjoy luxury with other people who appreciate it, too. Different opinions are important, yes, but tact is important, too. Here, on the Moynat Forum, we have supportive thoughts and words, and tact.

We have one of the luxury world’s tiniest voices, yet we are heard.  This group (collectively) represents a lot of buying power for a small company like Moynat, and because we communicate our worries and our wants, the managers, and ultimately- Paris, listen.  That is Moynat, and that is why the selfish part of me wants to keep Moynat small, yet successful enough for the Arnault family to keep Benard’s little project, private.
I’m glad you discovered Moynat and I’m happy you are part of our TPF Moynat family.


----------



## Sourisbrune

gem said:


> Hi!
> A lurker of this thread.
> I love handcrafted bags, Hermes & Moynat are my goto makers. The smell of their leathers and the near stitches get me excited all the time.
> 
> Would like to keep this thread under the radar. Wouldn’t want to contend with bigger production/quality issues/fierce competition(new buyers).


Lurker?  Hahahahaha.  I love it.
Welcome!


----------



## littleunicorn

sf_newyorker said:


> The Limo bb is adorable. I had the opportunity to try a few last year. I’m around 5’1”,  and I can wear it crossbody. A big _however_, the bag itself does sit higher on my hip bone if I crossbody it. I don’t have pics of my wearing it crossbody, but maybe the shoulder carry will help you. I believe the strap setting was near the longest possible.
> View attachment 4813702
> View attachment 4813703



Thank you very much @*Sourisbrune *@*sf_newyorker *for your kind shares!
It is really useful, I think it might be just a bit too short for crossboday, what a shame though - I will not rush and wait till I get the chance to try it in person.


----------



## LavenderIce

I follow both this thread and the Delveaux thread and I have to say that neither need a sub forum. The Delveaux thread has even less discussion than here.  Everyone here is positive and supportive. Opening up a sub forum will invite useless and repetitive threads and posters and thus, make it feel less personable.  I get the sense that everyone here values the history, quality and craftsmanship of Moynat, whereas in the other brands forums, only care to score a bag without thought of the brand history or concern for others who give them advice.  The posters in this thread are such a warm, welcoming and helpful community.


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I looked at a Chanel thread yesterday.  It was titled something like, “Keep or Return“. Some of the responses were so snippy, the original poster commented on the comments. A couple of condescending posts followed her comments. It was cringeworthy, by my standards. Here’s my thought- we get enough negativity thrown at us in life, I come here to relax and enjoy luxury with other people who appreciate it, too. Different opinions are important, yes, but tact is important, too. Here, on the Moynat Forum, we have supportive thoughts and words, and tact.
> 
> We have one of the luxury world’s tiniest voices, yet we are heard.  This group (collectively) represents a lot of buying power for a small company like Moynat, and because we communicate our worries and our wants, the managers, and ultimately- Paris, listen.  That is Moynat, and that is why the selfish part of me wants to keep Moynat small, yet successful enough for the Arnault family to keep Benard’s little project, private.
> I’m glad you discovered Moynat and I’m happy you are part of our TPF Moynat family.



You are so right! There is too much stress and anxiety out there, especially at a time like this, that spaces where we can have good-natured discussions about things we care about become all the more valuable. There are very few such spaces on the internet these days. Many people turn into the worst versions of themselves as keyboard warriors hiding behind the screen, but I still believe that conducting yourself properly should extend everywhere, including especially on virtual forums, social media, etc., where we are mostly relegated to words! It's too bad not everyone is wired this way 

Thank you once again and super happy to be a part of the TPF Moynat family  I've had a TPF account for quite a long time, but I've only ever felt close to comfortable actively posting and engaging with other TPFers in this thread. That's all thanks to all the kind, helpful and generally like-minded contributors on the Moynat thread! We all love the same thing about our Moynat


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> I follow both this thread and the Delveaux thread and I have to say that neither need a sub forum. The Delveaux thread has even less discussion than here.  Everyone here is positive and supportive. Opening up a sub forum will invite useless and repetitive threads and posters and thus, make it feel less personable.  I get the sense that everyone here values the history, quality and craftsmanship of Moynat, whereas in the other brands forums, only care to score a bag without thought of the brand history or concern for others who give them advice.  The posters in this thread are such a warm, welcoming and helpful community.


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC!!!  First time the Madeleine has had gold hardware.  
.
	

		
			
		

		
	






... thank you to Curtis!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC!!!  First time the Madeleine has had gold hardware.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816256
> View attachment 4816259
> View attachment 4816258
> View attachment 4816257
> 
> ... thank you to Curtis!


Such a subtle change but I love them even more with ghw!  That first Madeline strap looks like peacock

thank you @Sourisbruneand Curtis!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC!!!  First time the Madeleine has had gold hardware.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816256
> View attachment 4816259
> View attachment 4816258
> View attachment 4816257
> 
> ... thank you to Curtis!





m_ichele said:


> Such a subtle change but I love them even more with ghw!  That first Madeline strap looks like peacock
> 
> thank you @Sourisbruneand Curtis!!


You're right about the subtle change - I saw this a few days ago on social media and it didn't even dawn on me that it's in ghw.  I love the contrast against the peakcock.

Thanks@souribrune and Curtis


----------



## mystar9898

Oh my gosh, I love the GHW on the Madeleine!!!


----------



## SurfSpinner

To all lovers of Moynat... have been watching this brand for years and about to pull the trigger on either the Gabrielle PM or Gaby PM.  I am so torn and cannot see the handbags in person but relying on my wonderful SA.  Has anyone had experience with these bags, thoughts on one versus the other?  Thank you!


----------



## m_ichele

SurfSpinner said:


> To all lovers of Moynat... have been watching this brand for years and about to pull the trigger on either the Gabrielle PM or Gaby PM.  I am so torn and cannot see the handbags in person but relying on my wonderful SA.  Has anyone had experience with these bags, thoughts on one versus the other?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4817367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817368


I love both! It depends, do you like structured over relaxed? Both are beautifully made. Also which leather do you prefer? The Gabrielle is similar to epsom while gaby is more supple. Honestly you can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## konacoffee

SurfSpinner said:


> To all lovers of Moynat... have been watching this brand for years and about to pull the trigger on either the Gabrielle PM or Gaby PM.  I am so torn and cannot see the handbags in person but relying on my wonderful SA.  Has anyone had experience with these bags, thoughts on one versus the other?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4817367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817368



I agree with m_ichele that you can't go wrong with either! However, due to the structure the Gaby will fit a lot more than the Gabrielle. I'd just thinkg about what you're planning in carrying and where to then base your decision on that. Personally I use my Gaby more since I'm pretty casual and have been carrying my tablet around with some other stuff.


----------



## SurfSpinner

m_ichele said:


> I love both! It depends, do you like structured over relaxed? Both are beautifully made. Also which leather do you prefer? The Gabrielle is similar to epsom while gaby is more supple. Honestly you can’t go wrong with either.


I made the same analogy!  Gabrielle seemed closer to epsom, while Gaby seemed closer to togo.  I love the softer leather, but would search for a purse shaper to help it keep its form.  Samorga and Zoomoni did not appear to make shapers for Moynat pieces...


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC!!!  First time the Madeleine has had gold hardware.
> 
> ... thank you to Curtis!



@Sourisbrune, I forgot to ask -- would you know what color the pink is, if the green is peacock? This is such a gorgeous combination both ways!



SurfSpinner said:


> To all lovers of Moynat... have been watching this brand for years and about to pull the trigger on either the Gabrielle PM or Gaby PM.  I am so torn and cannot see the handbags in person but relying on my wonderful SA.  Has anyone had experience with these bags, thoughts on one versus the other?  Thank you!



@SurfSpinner I really love both and this is the design that made me fall in love with Moynat (doesn't hurt that my name starts with an M!). However, when Moynat came out with the Gaby, I just knew I had to have it! So I would say the Gabrielle piqued my interest in Moynat, but the Gaby made me pull the trigger and finally buy my first Moynat. That's mostly because I prefer the "soft city bag" silhouette so it can transition more quickly from casual to dressier events. I can also fit more in a Gaby, and for a first piece the taurillion blush was my preference.

I must say though that my fourth Moynat (third one is on its way ) will definitely be a structured bag this time, either the Gabrielle or the Rejane. If I do pick the Gabrielle, I think it's different enough from the Gaby silhouette to have both

Good luck and please share with us once you've picked your bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> @Sourisbrune, I forgot to ask -- would you know what color the pink is, if the green is peacock? This is such a gorgeous combination both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> @SurfSpinner I really love both and this is the design that made me fall in love with Moynat (doesn't hurt that my name starts with an M!). However, when Moynat came out with the Gaby, I just knew I had to have it! So I would say the Gabrielle piqued my interest in Moynat, but the Gaby made me pull the trigger and finally buy my first Moynat. That's mostly because I prefer the "soft city bag" silhouette so it can transition more quickly from casual to dressier events. I can also fit more in a Gaby, and for a first piece the taurillion blush was my preference.
> 
> I must say though that my fourth Moynat (third one is on its way ) will definitely be a structured bag this time, either the Gabrielle or the Rejane. If I do pick the Gabrielle, I think it's different enough from the Gaby silhouette to have both
> 
> Good luck and please share with us once you've picked your bag!


I’ll ask.  Stay tuned ...


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> @Sourisbrune, I forgot to ask -- would you know what color the pink is, if the green is peacock? This is such a gorgeous combination both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> @SurfSpinner I really love both and this is the design that made me fall in love with Moynat (doesn't hurt that my name starts with an M!). However, when Moynat came out with the Gaby, I just knew I had to have it! So I would say the Gabrielle piqued my interest in Moynat, but the Gaby made me pull the trigger and finally buy my first Moynat. That's mostly because I prefer the "soft city bag" silhouette so it can transition more quickly from casual to dressier events. I can also fit more in a Gaby, and for a first piece the taurillion blush was my preference.
> 
> I must say though that my fourth Moynat (third one is on its way ) will definitely be a structured bag this time, either the Gabrielle or the Rejane. If I do pick the Gabrielle, I think it's different enough from the Gaby silhouette to have both
> 
> Good luck and please share with us once you've picked your bag!


I believe it's called woodland rose but @Sourisbrune can confirm.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> @Sourisbrune, I forgot to ask -- would you know what color the pink is, if the green is peacock? This is such a gorgeous combination both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> @SurfSpinner I really love both and this is the design that made me fall in love with Moynat (doesn't hurt that my name starts with an M!). However, when Moynat came out with the Gaby, I just knew I had to have it! So I would say the Gabrielle piqued my interest in Moynat, but the Gaby made me pull the trigger and finally buy my first Moynat. That's mostly because I prefer the "soft city bag" silhouette so it can transition more quickly from casual to dressier events. I can also fit more in a Gaby, and for a first piece the taurillion blush was my preference.
> 
> I must say though that my fourth Moynat (third one is on its way ) will definitely be a structured bag this time, either the Gabrielle or the Rejane. If I do pick the Gabrielle, I think it's different enough from the Gaby silhouette to have both
> 
> Good luck and please share with us once you've picked your bag!





Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll ask.  Stay tuned ...


The color is wood rose.  Please note my next post, it’ll tell you what’s coming up in that color.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Coming this fall-
Gabrielle in Wood Rose.
Gaby PM in Powder with gold hardware
Gaby BB in Emerald with gold hardware
Gaby BB in Powder with gold hardware
I will post eye candy photos when I get them.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SurfSpinner said:


> I made the same analogy!  Gabrielle seemed closer to epsom, while Gaby seemed closer to togo.  I love the softer leather, but would search for a purse shaper to help it keep its form.  Samorga and Zoomoni did not appear to make shapers for Moynat pieces...


If you contact Samorga, they will most likely custom make an insert for the bag.  Just give them the dimensions, and include the dimensions at the top, if it tapers in.  I did that with a handbag a few years ago.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SurfSpinner said:


> To all lovers of Moynat... have been watching this brand for years and about to pull the trigger on either the Gabrielle PM or Gaby PM.  I am so torn and cannot see the handbags in person but relying on my wonderful SA.  Has anyone had experience with these bags, thoughts on one versus the other?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4817367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817368


I agree with everything everyone has written about the two.  Both are beautiful bags.  I can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Who’s ready for some Peacock/Mandarine sunshine?  I’m lovin’ the pop of color!


----------



## textilegirl

Sourisbrune, do you think this will come in the horizontal version?  I passed on one a year or two ago and have been kicking myself ever since!



Sourisbrune said:


> Who’s ready for some Peacock/Mandarine sunshine?  I’m lovin’ the pop of color!
> View attachment 4818143
> View attachment 4818144


----------



## Sourisbrune

textilegirl said:


> Sourisbrune, do you think this will come in the horizontal version?  I passed on one a year or two ago and have been kicking myself ever since!


Are you looking for the horizontal Quattro in peacock and mandarine?  If so, I’d be happy to ask tomorrow.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Who’s ready for some Peacock/Mandarine sunshine?  I’m lovin’ the pop of color!
> View attachment 4818143
> View attachment 4818144


So pretty!! You’re making me even more antsy for my peacock gaby pm Thanks for the eye candy!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> So pretty!! You’re making me even more antsy for my peacock gaby pm Thanks for the eye candy!!


I can’t wait to see it!  It’s going to be beautiful!!!


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> I believe it's called woodland rose but @Sourisbrune can confirm.





Sourisbrune said:


> The color is wood rose.  Please note my next post, it’ll tell you what’s coming up in that color.



Ahhh, thank you both! It's gorgeous and can't wait to see more photos of this color


----------



## Sourisbrune

textilegirl said:


> Sourisbrune, do you think this will come in the horizontal version?  I passed on one a year or two ago and have been kicking myself ever since!


Is this the one?  Curtis sent this.


----------



## textilegirl

Sourisbrune said:


> Is this the one?  Curtis sent this.
> View attachment 4818788


Wow, thank you so much!!!!!  Now it's time to analyze, erm, obsess LOL!  That mandarine is a tad bright for me but I love the blue...thinking.....will PM you....


----------



## optimisticqt

Paris boutique told me the following bags are discontinued: the Tango, The Pauline , the Josephine, the Josephine evening the LouLou evening, and the Opera Clutch.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> Paris boutique told me the following bags are discontinued: the Tango, The Pauline , the Josephine, the Josephine evening the LouLou evening, and the Opera Clutch.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## hazel.623

optimisticqt said:


> Paris boutique told me the following bags are discontinued: the Tango, The Pauline , the Josephine, the Josephine evening the LouLou evening, and the Opera Clutch.


Oh Josephine/ Pauline will be discontinued  really surprises me...


----------



## textilegirl

With many thanks to *@Sourisbrune*, I've made my first foray into the world of Moynat. Arriving this morning, a horizontal Quattro in blue ocean and wood rose.  I was initially drawn to the peacock and mandarine version but feared there was just a bit too much 'pop' for me.  The wood rose is a lovely soft pink that reads both warm and cool, depending on the light.  The Quattro is lightweight, and the double handles are a great design feature; I love my Hermes Garden Party but sometimes I just want to sling the bag on my shoulder easily for more than a minute.


----------



## Cool Breeze

textilegirl said:


> With many thanks to *@Sourisbrune*, I've made my first foray into the world of Moynat. Arriving this morning, a horizontal Quattro in blue ocean and wood rose.  I was initially drawn to the peacock and mandarine version but feared there was just a bit too much 'pop' for me.  The wood rose is a lovely soft pink that reads both warm and cool, depending on the light.  The Quattro is lightweight, and the double handles are a great design feature; I love my Hermes Garden Party but sometimes I just want to sling the bag on my shoulder easily for more than a minute.
> 
> View attachment 4822023
> View attachment 4822024
> View attachment 4822025
> View attachment 4822026


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sourisbrune

textilegirl said:


> With many thanks to *@Sourisbrune*, I've made my first foray into the world of Moynat. Arriving this morning, a horizontal Quattro in blue ocean and wood rose.  I was initially drawn to the peacock and mandarine version but feared there was just a bit too much 'pop' for me.  The wood rose is a lovely soft pink that reads both warm and cool, depending on the light.  The Quattro is lightweight, and the double handles are a great design feature; I love my Hermes Garden Party but sometimes I just want to sling the bag on my shoulder easily for more than a minute.
> 
> View attachment 4822023
> View attachment 4822024
> View attachment 4822025
> View attachment 4822026


This is a gorgeous combo!  There is something about Woodrose I find the perfect subtle pink.  And Ocean is a fabulous color!  Congratulations!


----------



## Siutip

Here she is - Josephine PM. I received it a few weeks back. I love the leather smell and how it sits on the shoulder. I finally took it out for a patio lunch.  Glad to have bought it, now that it is confirmed that it will be discontinued... 

Now I am in desperate need of a new compact wallet to go with this pretty.


----------



## mystar9898

textilegirl said:


> With many thanks to @Sourisbrune, I've made my first foray into the world of Moynat. Arriving this morning, a horizontal Quattro in blue ocean and wood rose.  I was initially drawn to the peacock and mandarine version but feared there was just a bit too much 'pop' for me.  The wood rose is a lovely soft pink that reads both warm and cool, depending on the light.  The Quattro is lightweight, and the double handles are a great design feature; I love my Hermes Garden Party but sometimes I just want to sling the bag on my shoulder easily for more than a minute.



SO gorgeous, I am salivating at that lush leather, and the color combination is perfect! Thank you for sharing your photos   the blue ocean goes so well with the wood rose...now I'm thinking I need a piece in wood rose, one day! I love pink 




Siutip said:


> Here she is - Josephine PM. I received it a few weeks back. I love the leather smell and how it sits on the shoulder. I finally took it out for a patio lunch.  Glad to have bought it, now that it is confirmed that it will be discontinued...
> 
> Now I am in desperate need of a new compact wallet to go with this pretty.



Your Josephine is so pretty! I'm sad it's going to be discontinued. It's such a practical bag and from the reviews I've read here, truly underrated. I also just ordered a Josephine PM but it will probably take a while to arrive. Can't wait 

Moynat does have some nice, no-logo wallets -- not a big selection, but very good quality and discreet luxury. I just have enough wallets now so I wasn't quite tempted getting one!


----------



## Siutip

Thanks @mystar9898 !  I look forward to your Josephine reveal. 

Oh, I did inquire about their compact wallets, both no-logo and monogram ones. They are very nice, but for some reason, I don't love them.  I am hoping to just have one wallet and not having a wallet for cards and bills and a coin purse/key pouch for coins/more cards.  But then again, I will have a reason (or excuse) to buy more Moynat items. .  Hahahah.... so, my wallet search continues....


----------



## textilegirl

mystar9898 said:


> SO gorgeous, I am salivating at that lush leather, and the color combination is perfect! Thank you for sharing your photos   the blue ocean goes so well with the wood rose...now I'm thinking I need a piece in wood rose, one day! I love pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Josephine is so pretty! I'm sad it's going to be discontinued. It's such a practical bag and from the reviews I've read here, truly underrated. I also just ordered a Josephine PM but it will probably take a while to arrive. Can't wait
> 
> Moynat does have some nice, no-logo wallets -- not a big selection, but very good quality and discreet luxury. I just have enough wallets now so I wasn't quite tempted getting one!


Thanks *mystar9898*! I’m pretty excited!  I took a very quick look at some matching SLGs but I’m in the process of migrating my wallet program to smaller pieces so I’m not quite sure what I need yet, if anything; smartphones can almost replace wallets these days.


----------



## savoy85

A person I follow on YouTube ("I am GPS") posted this video on Moynat today; thought I'd share. Curious what others think!


----------



## konacoffee

I mean, other than the Gabrielle/Gaby, calling it "Hermes-inspired" seems like a pretty huge stretch to me. And even then, can we name a _single_ fashion house that doesn't have a top handle bag?

Without watching it, it just seems like click-bait. However, he immediately goes into the brand's history/parent company logistics (still watching rn).

Edit: Honestly after watching it, eh. I'm not very convinced by his arguments. He picks the simplest silhouettes to push the "inspired" narrative while ignoring the rest of Moynat's lines. Also I find the argument that "one artisan makes the bag from start to finish, just like Hermes" line really dicey. Like, isn't that how it used to be with most luxury houses?


----------



## quadmama

So here's what I think of the video, I don't really appreciate the negative commends about a brand that is working so hard to preserve excellent craftsmanship, customer service and creative designs. Artists and musicians often take inspirations from each other's work and people today still enjoy Beethoven's music and Monet's paintings. He only took a few models from Moynat and compare them to Hermers for this video. Well, what about Josephine, Pauline and Cabotin? In my humble opinion, there is no reason for him to make a video and putting down a brand that he doesn't even own any of the pieces. I am fairly new to Moynat and I already put my limited experience with the brand above LV and Chanel in every aspect. I love the fact that my Moynat bags are high quality and understated. I also don't have to worry about running into more than one LV Speedy 25, or another Chanel black classic flap in public. I enjoy the small piece of special luxury that only Moynat enthusiasts can relate. Perhaps if my DH can agree on my Moynat purchases than any of Hermes pieces, I think that says something.


----------



## Siutip

quadmama said:


> So here's what I think of the video, I don't really appreciate the negative commends about a brand that is working so hard to preserve excellent craftsmanship, customer service and creative designs. Artists and musicians often take inspirations from each other's work and people today still enjoy Beethoven's music and Monet's paintings. He only took a few models from Moynat and compare them to Hermers for this video. Well, what about Josephine, Pauline and Cabotin? In my humble opinion, there is no reason for him to make a video and putting down a brand that he doesn't even own any of the pieces. I am fairly new to Moynat and I already put my limited experience with the brand above LV and Chanel in every aspect. I love the fact that my Moynat bags are high quality and understated. I also don't have to worry about running into more than one LV Speedy 25, or another Chanel black classic flap in public. I enjoy the small piece of special luxury that only Moynat enthusiasts can relate. Perhaps if my DH can agree on my Moynat purchases than any of Hermes pieces, I think that says something.



Well said @quadmama ! I agree with you 100%.  And between Limousine and Victoria, I will pick the limousine every time.  I hope with the new CD, they will continue the limousine line. I love both the leather bag and hard case versions.


----------



## Bagaholic222

savoy85 said:


> A person I follow on YouTube ("I am GPS") posted this video on Moynat today; thought I'd share. Curious what others think!



I've watched some of his videos before but can't really get behind his opinions/conclusion this time.  He portrays Moynat as a H wannabe - for people who aspire to H bags but don't want to spend the money or wait around for the bags.  He does allude to the craftsmanship but he neglects to mention that many Moynat customers are drawn to the low-key esthetics with its own rich history.  Many of us here in the group are H fans and customers, and appreciate the designs of each house.  There are certain thoughtfulness in Moynat designs which are suitable for a practical lifestyle such as adjustable straps and fuss free locks - his review neglects to dive into such details and is stuck on the superficial.


----------



## savoy85

I completely agree with what everyone has mentioned thus far (@konacoffee @quadmama @Siutip @Bagaholic222 ), and was a little put off by his video as it seemed a bit smarmy to me. In my opinion, if you're going to make a public comparison of A vs B (in this case Moynat vs H) than it's your responsibility to do your due diligence regarding each. There have been a few rather poignant comments made under the video since; I wonder if they are members here 

I was half-tempted to comment under his video, but 1.) I think it would post as my actual name, and 2.) I was already in a rage over being in another pointless Zoom meeting this week. *let it go, let it goooo*


----------



## konacoffee

Does anyone happen to know if there will be new colors for the Rejane for the next season? I'm interested in getting a bag next month for my birthday and am leaning towards the Rejane for now, but not sure on the size or color.


----------



## optimisticqt

savoy85 said:


>




I watched it, and feel like his is an incomplete argument. Marketing tactics are similar because a) both are competing for the same buyer group, and b) story telling is a way to engage consumers. From his words, M are for poorer people who can't afford H...well, I chose to purchase from Moynat because their products fit my demand for quality and values. I don't love H enough to spend the time, energy, or money to court an Hermes SA to give me the exact bag that I want. Why should I spend more when I don't have to?

By his definitely, wouldn't H be "inspired" by C or D, by releasing a make-up and skin care line now?


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there will be new colors for the Rejane for the next season? I'm interested in getting a bag next month for my birthday and am leaning towards the Rejane for now, but not sure on the size or color.


I’ll try to find out.


----------



## mystar9898

Siutip said:


> Thanks @mystar9898 !  I look forward to your Josephine reveal.
> 
> Oh, I did inquire about their compact wallets, both no-logo and monogram ones. They are very nice, but for some reason, I don't love them.  I am hoping to just have one wallet and not having a wallet for cards and bills and a coin purse/key pouch for coins/more cards.  But then again, I will have a reason (or excuse) to buy more Moynat items. .  Hahahah.... so, my wallet search continues....



Thank you so much! I'll take some photos when they (+macaron and a small card holder ) finally arrive. I am also in the process of downsizing my everyday wallet! I've gone from full size, to compact ones (though compact/"small" wallets are they are marketed aren't always compact enough for mini bags these days...) and am trying to see if I can make it work with just the envelope card holder I ordered. I do have some hankering for a Loewe card holder, too. I know that at times SLGs can be seen as a ploy but they're so addictive, too, sometimes



textilegirl said:


> Thanks *mystar9898*! I’m pretty excited!  I took a very quick look at some matching SLGs but I’m in the process of migrating my wallet program to smaller pieces so I’m not quite sure what I need yet, if anything; smartphones can almost replace wallets these days.



Hi @textilegirl! All three of us, along with @Siutip above, seem to be undergoing a wallet conundrum! Do share when you find the perfect piece, Moynat or not


----------



## quadmama

optimisticqt said:


> I watched it, and feel like his is an incomplete argument. Marketing tactics are similar because a) both are competing for the same buyer group, and b) story telling is a way to engage consumers. From his words, M are for poorer people who can't afford H...well, I chose to purchase from Moynat because their products fit my demand for quality and values. I don't love H enough to spend the time, energy, or money to court an Hermes SA to give me the exact bag that I want. Why should I spend more when I don't have to?
> 
> By his definitely, wouldn't H be "inspired" by C or D, by releasing a make-up and skin care line now?



Well said.


----------



## mystar9898

savoy85 said:


> A person I follow on YouTube ("I am GPS") posted this video on Moynat today; thought I'd share. Curious what others think!




Just watched the whole video and I feel it's a bit of a stretch. I do feel that the title is click bait and when you listen to each of his points, he does contradict himself in the middle of arguing the point, and then goes back to finding details to support his original argument, often conceding that the pieces "seem" well made. I'm not convinced, especially when he mistakes the Gabrielle as the flagship bag (it's the Rejane, right?) and doesn't even have one Moynat piece on hand to inspect, for his opinions to be a bit more believable. Also, if anyone truly looks at bags at the strictest sense of the word 'investment,' I would beg to disagree, so his point on Moynat being less of an investment that Hermes is quite moot to me. I like to use my bags, not to keep them in perfect condition to sell later on and make more money than what I paid. I do agree that I love and use my bags as 'investment bags,' but not as investments in the strictest sense of the word. Lastly, saying that Moynat is for those who can't afford or don't want to spend money on Hermes is one giant assumption.

Funny thing is my SO just said out loud while I was watching this video, "I hope Moynat sues him. They don't look alike at all."  He's so supportive because he loves all my Moynat pieces and we've always had the best experience at Moynat boutiques

I was also tempted to comment on the video itself but I see many others have already addressed most of I wanted to say, so I just went around liking the comments


----------



## Sourisbrune

Coming soon, the monogram, coated canvas, travel duffel bag.  I don’t have specs or a price, but I’ll list more info when I find out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The duffel is $2550.  I’ll get specs soon.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there will be new colors for the Rejane for the next season? I'm interested in getting a bag next month for my birthday and am leaning towards the Rejane for now, but not sure on the size or color.


No new Rejane colors on the horizon.  I‘ll let everyone know if I hear anything.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> No new Rejane colors on the horizon.  I‘ll let everyone know if I hear anything.



Thank you for checking!


----------



## Siutip

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take some photos when they (+macaron and a small card holder ) finally arrive. I am also in the process of downsizing my everyday wallet! I've gone from full size, to compact ones (though compact/"small" wallets are they are marketed aren't always compact enough for mini bags these days...) and am trying to see if I can make it work with just the envelope card holder I ordered. I do have some hankering for a Loewe card holder, too. I know that at times SLGs can be seen as a ploy but they're so addictive, too, sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @textilegirl! All three of us, along with @Siutip above, seem to be undergoing a wallet conundrum! Do share when you find the perfect piece, Moynat or not



@mystar9898, look forward to your new SLGs with the Josephine!  I wish I can convince myself to use the card case as a wallet... one thing I know for sure, I don't like to fold my bills, since the Canadian bills are a little "plasticky".  A funny story to share, today I found that my regular wallet actually fits very well with the Josephine.   So for a short moment, I was like, oh no, I just lost my "reason" to get a new compact wallet. LOL.. But I am still looking, cos I do need a compact wallet for my other small shoulder bags.


----------



## littleunicorn

Just watched the video and to my surprise I actually find it quite funny indeed, the reasons are:
1) The credibility - how does one passing around his opinion and judgement without actually owning any?
2) Lack of brad discussion on its channel, the main and nearly only focus was Hermes which probably are the aiming audience that one has to please.
3) Moynat is for ppl who can't (due to its price) or unable to get Hermes bags, I am quite sure many of us actually are a Hermes owner first before getting into Moynat - this is the classic superficial judgment of more expensive = better.

I can't speak for everyone but I bought most of my H bag before the "game" was introduced.
Personally I much prefer the old golden days when you are able to just purchase what you really want, not buying into building up the profile and waiting for bag offers. Why should I buy something that I wont use or 100% sure, just to be offer bag in return?
There are things more important out there than working towards to a bag offer, on top of it, you are not able to choose the colour - what you offered is what you are able to purchase then and if rejection was on the card then god know how long the next offer will be? (do correct me if I am wrong but this is what ppl says these day according to online tips)

As far as I am concerned its a narrow minded opinion which has no appropriate supporting evidence, but I guess this is the beauty of free speech .


Moving on to the SLG, I am a big fan of the Marquetry craftsmanship, and this is my current favour for quite a while


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> Coming soon, the monogram, coated canvas, travel duffel bag.  I don’t have specs or a price, but I’ll list more info when I find out.
> View attachment 4824646



Thank you @*Sourisbrune*, its always so nice to see your sharing photos especially the new coming collections.


----------



## mystar9898

Siutip said:


> @mystar9898, look forward to your new SLGs with the Josephine!  I wish I can convince myself to use the card case as a wallet... one thing I know for sure, I don't like to fold my bills, since the Canadian bills are a little "plasticky".  A funny story to share, today I found that my regular wallet actually fits very well with the Josephine.   So for a short moment, I was like, oh no, I just lost my "reason" to get a new compact wallet. LOL.. But I am still looking, cos I do need a compact wallet for my other small shoulder bags.



I get you! I'm actually still using my Loewe wallet where I can fit bills. I'm a bit traditional that way where I still carry some bills with me. My card holder from Moynat is going to be used exactly for my other cards not in the Loewe wallet... Now I realize how silly I sound, but I couldn't resist not getting the card holder in peacock color 

Since your regular wallet fits in the Josephine, you can use it first until you find the perfect new compact wallet?  That way you take your time and make sure it's something you really want and will really enjoy using


----------



## Siutip

mystar9898 said:


> I get you! I'm actually still using my Loewe wallet where I can fit bills. I'm a bit traditional that way where I still carry some bills with me. My card holder from Moynat is going to be used exactly for my other cards not in the Loewe wallet... Now I realize how silly I sound, but I couldn't resist not getting the card holder in peacock color
> 
> Since your regular wallet fits in the Josephine, you can use it first until you find the perfect new compact wallet?  That way you take your time and make sure it's something you really want and will really enjoy using



Couldn't agree more!  I want to buy something I actually like and will really use it.  I have a very pretty white compact wallet that i barely used because I am so worried about getting it dirty.  IMHO, SLGs should have both the look and functionality.


----------



## Siutip

littleunicorn said:


> Just watched the video and to my surprise I actually find it quite funny indeed, the reasons are:
> 1) The credibility - how does one passing around his opinion and judgement without actually owning any?
> 2) Lack of brad discussion on its channel, the main and nearly only focus was Hermes which probably are the aiming audience that one has to please.
> 3) Moynat is for ppl who can't (due to its price) or unable to get Hermes bags, I am quite sure many of us actually are a Hermes owner first before getting into Moynat - this is the classic superficial judgment of more expensive = better.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone but I bought most of my H bag before the "game" was introduced.
> Personally I much prefer the old golden days when you are able to just purchase what you really want, not buying into building up the profile and waiting for bag offers. Why should I buy something that I wont use or 100% sure, just to be offer bag in return?
> There are things more important out there than working towards to a bag offer, on top of it, you are not able to choose the colour - what you offered is what you are able to purchase then and if rejection was on the card then god know how long the next offer will be? (do correct me if I am wrong but this is what ppl says these day according to online tips)
> 
> As far as I am concerned its a narrow minded opinion which has no appropriate supporting evidence, but I guess this is the beauty of free speech .
> 
> 
> Moving on to the SLG, I am a big fan of the Marquetry craftsmanship, and this is my current favour for quite a while
> 
> View attachment 4825383



@littleunicorn, thanks for sharing your beautiful wallet.  I have seen a burgundy version on 24s. My SA sent me pictures on the no-logo compact zipped wallet, which has 5 card slot, a coin purse and a bill compartment.  I like the no-logo wallet, but I found it a little plain.  Does yours have the same layout as the no-logo wallet?  Is there a flat compartment behind the card slot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mystar9898

Siutip said:


> Couldn't agree more!  I want to buy something I actually like and will really use it.  I have a very pretty white compact wallet that i barely used because I am so worried about getting it dirty.  IMHO, SLGs should have both the look and functionality.



Yes! Life is too short for things we don't truly love and can't enjoy


----------



## quadmama

littleunicorn said:


> Just watched the video and to my surprise I actually find it quite funny indeed, the reasons are:
> 1) The credibility - how does one passing around his opinion and judgement without actually owning any?
> 2) Lack of brad discussion on its channel, the main and nearly only focus was Hermes which probably are the aiming audience that one has to please.
> 3) Moynat is for ppl who can't (due to its price) or unable to get Hermes bags, I am quite sure many of us actually are a Hermes owner first before getting into Moynat - this is the classic superficial judgment of more expensive = better.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone but I bought most of my H bag before the "game" was introduced.
> Personally I much prefer the old golden days when you are able to just purchase what you really want, not buying into building up the profile and waiting for bag offers. Why should I buy something that I wont use or 100% sure, just to be offer bag in return?
> There are things more important out there than working towards to a bag offer, on top of it, you are not able to choose the colour - what you offered is what you are able to purchase then and if rejection was on the card then god know how long the next offer will be? (do correct me if I am wrong but this is what ppl says these day according to online tips)
> 
> As far as I am concerned its a narrow minded opinion which has no appropriate supporting evidence, but I guess this is the beauty of free speech .
> 
> 
> Moving on to the SLG, I am a big fan of the Marquetry craftsmanship, and this is my current favour for quite a while
> 
> 
> littleunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the video and to my surprise I actually find it quite funny indeed, the reasons are:
> 1) The credibility - how does one passing around his opinion and judgement without actually owning any?
> 2) Lack of brad discussion on its channel, the main and nearly only focus was Hermes which probably are the aiming audience that one has to please.
> 3) Moynat is for ppl who can't (due to its price) or unable to get Hermes bags, I am quite sure many of us actually are a Hermes owner first before getting into Moynat - this is the classic superficial judgment of more expensive = better.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone but I bought most of my H bag before the "game" was introduced.
> Personally I much prefer the old golden days when you are able to just purchase what you really want, not buying into building up the profile and waiting for bag offers. Why should I buy something that I wont use or 100% sure, just to be offer bag in return?
> There are things more important out there than working towards to a bag offer, on top of it, you are not able to choose the colour - what you offered is what you are able to purchase then and if rejection was on the card then god know how long the next offer will be? (do correct me if I am wrong but this is what ppl says these day according to online tips)
> 
> As far as I am concerned its a narrow minded opinion which has no appropriate supporting evidence, but I guess this is the beauty of free speech .
> 
> 
> Moving on to the SLG, I am a big fan of the Marquetry craftsmanship, and this is my current favour for quite a while
> 
> View attachment 4825383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love this wallet. I have the bag charm with the same design. Do you recall what the name of the wallet is? Is it the same design as Virage inside? Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermes_lover18

100% agree! If he owned some Moynat bags then maybe his arguments could have some merit. I find his videos are too click bait and his voice a little robotic? 

I love your marquetry slg! I want to add another piece as well.



littleunicorn said:


> littleunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the video and to my surprise I actually find it quite funny indeed, the reasons are:
> 1) The credibility - how does one passing around his opinion and judgement without actually owning any?
> 2) Lack of brad discussion on its channel, the main and nearly only focus was Hermes which probably are the aiming audience that one has to please.
> 3) Moynat is for ppl who can't (due to its price) or unable to get Hermes bags, I am quite sure many of us actually are a Hermes owner first before getting into Moynat - this is the classic superficial judgment of more expensive = better.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone but I bought most of my H bag before the "game" was introduced.
> Personally I much prefer the old golden days when you are able to just purchase what you really want, not buying into building up the profile and waiting for bag offers. Why should I buy something that I wont use or 100% sure, just to be offer bag in return?
> There are things more important out there than working towards to a bag offer, on top of it, you are not able to choose the colour - what you offered is what you are able to purchase then and if rejection was on the card then god know how long the next offer will be? (do correct me if I am wrong but this is what ppl says these day according to online tips)
> 
> As far as I am concerned its a narrow minded opinion which has no appropriate supporting evidence, but I guess this is the beauty of free speech .
> 
> 
> Moving on to the SLG, I am a big fan of the Marquetry craftsmanship, and this is my current favour for quite a while
> 
> View attachment 4825383
Click to expand...


----------



## littleunicorn

Siutip said:


> @littleunicorn, thanks for sharing your beautiful wallet.  I have seen a burgundy version on 24s. My SA sent me pictures on the no-logo compact zipped wallet, which has 5 card slot, a coin purse and a bill compartment.  I like the no-logo wallet, but I found it a little plain.  Does yours have the same layout as the no-logo wallet?  Is there a flat compartment behind the card slot? Thanks in advance!



@ *Siutip*, I also saw the burgundy version on 24s, its actually a pretty good price, cheaper than what I paid. I am just not a burgundy person which is a shame - if any other colour, will be very temping 
The layout is the same as no-logo wallet (Virage Wallet), I have attach the interior photo which hope it might help.

@ *quadmama*, I also have the airplane key chain/charm, its so lovely, not proud to admit but definitely a sucker with Marquetry craftsmanship. I think (not 100% sure) wallet name is: Mosaique CPF biplan.
Yes, it's the same design as compact Virage inside, there are link on 24s for both wallet:





						Women's Virage Wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
					

Buy MOYNAT Virage Wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				








						Men's Mosaïque wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
					

Buy MOYNAT Mosaïque wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




Also the orange(?) looking part inside the wallet is Moynat congnac colour.


----------



## quadmama

littleunicorn said:


> @ *Siutip*, I also saw the burgundy version on 24s, its actually a pretty good price, cheaper than what I paid. I am just not a burgundy person which is a shame - if any other colour, will be very temping
> The layout is the same as no-logo wallet (Virage Wallet), I have attach the interior photo which hope it might help.
> 
> @ *quadmama*, I also have the airplane key chain/charm, its so lovely, not proud to admit but definitely a sucker with Marquetry craftsmanship. I think (not 100% sure) wallet name is: Mosaique CPF biplan.
> Yes, it's the same design as compact Virage inside, there are link on 24s for both wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Virage Wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Virage Wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Mosaïque wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Mosaïque wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the orange(?) looking part inside the wallet is Moynat congnac colour.
> 
> View attachment 4825655
> View attachment 4825656



Thank you for the detailed information. My key chain brings smile to my face every time I see it. One of my favorite designs.


----------



## Siutip

littleunicorn said:


> @ *Siutip*, I also saw the burgundy version on 24s, its actually a pretty good price, cheaper than what I paid. I am just not a burgundy person which is a shame - if any other colour, will be very temping
> The layout is the same as no-logo wallet (Virage Wallet), I have attach the interior photo which hope it might help.
> 
> @ *quadmama*, I also have the airplane key chain/charm, its so lovely, not proud to admit but definitely a sucker with Marquetry craftsmanship. I think (not 100% sure) wallet name is: Mosaique CPF biplan.
> Yes, it's the same design as compact Virage inside, there are link on 24s for both wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Virage Wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Virage Wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Mosaïque wallet | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Mosaïque wallet online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the orange(?) looking part inside the wallet is Moynat congnac colour.
> 
> View attachment 4825655
> View attachment 4825656



@littleunicorn, thank you for the information and pictures of your wallet. Much appreciated!  The yellow really pops out from the green background and make the wallet extra eye-catching. May be that’s why I didn’t have the same liking with the burgundy version.


----------



## v_bianca_m

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis texted me a closer look at this color in natural light.  It’s a beautiful neutral.  Definitely an olive.  My goodness, their craftsmanship is incredible!!!!
> View attachment 4487035
> View attachment 4487036



Hello, I’m new to the Moynat forum, but very interested in finding a Loulou to buy in Europe. I’ve only found one on vestiaire collective, in a nice shade of yellow (saffron), however I would prefer a darker color, plus the customs fee and import duties from us would add almost a third of the current price to the total amount to pay. I’ve looked on 24s, but they only have the evening chain version and nothing on Selfridges London. Thank you in advance for any advise / info about the Moynat Loulou


----------



## v_bianca_m

littleunicorn said:


> I really love my Loulou, was even consider getting one in different colour, its an easy bag to carry (can used as crossbody) and fits everything I need for a day out - its not my everyday bag though.
> Leather wise its Satin Calf, in my opinion a beautiful leather, my second favourite leather after Natural Calf.
> However it scratch slightly easier than Taurillon Blush or Carat, this does not bother me as I believed the scratches shows character.
> Happy to answer more regarding Loulou.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813514



May I ask where did you buy your Loulou? It’s gorgeous and I love the color. Very difficult to find info online about this bag, which is both frustrating and motivating, as the “hunting” process makes it even more desirable. Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

v_bianca_m said:


> Hello, I’m new to the Moynat forum, but very interested in finding a Loulou to buy in Europe. I’ve only found one on vestiaire collective, in a nice shade of yellow (saffron), however I would prefer a darker color, plus the customs fee and import duties from us would add almost a third of the current price to the total amount to pay. I’ve looked on 24s, but they only have the evening chain version and nothing on Selfridges London. Thank you in advance for any advise / info about the Moynat Loulou


I know the US can get, with permission from the store and with a pre-sale to the customer, bags from anywhere in the world.  I don’t know if you’ve seen the bag and know that’s the style you want, but perhaps the EU can do the same.  Because the bag is originally from France and would be shipped back to its own company, perhaps custom fees can be avoided upon its return to Europe.  Hopefully someone else has a better answer.  I’ll ask, and let you know if I find out anything.
I was sent the following photos the end of 2019 through early 2020.


----------



## ruriko

I saw this gaby on the internet and it looks gorgeous.Just  wondering when did Moynat release this color? Can I get the same from store now?


----------



## Sourisbrune

@v_bianca_m - I’m unsure about custom charges, but hopefully I’ll find out soon, and I hope to find out about color availability.
*****Update- Europe’s available Loulou colors are ... yellow, peach, steel blue, petrol blue, celadon, and hunter green.  They should be able to ship store to store w/o customs costs, but double check with your country’s store to be sure.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Oops!  This blank post is a mistake.


----------



## Sourisbrune

ruriko said:


> I saw this gaby on the internet and it looks gorgeous.Just  wondering when did Moynat release this color? Can I get the same from store now?
> 
> View attachment 4827465



It’s gorgeous!  This Gaby is in the color mint.  It came out when the Gaby was launched.  I’m sorry, it’s no longer available for sale, and I don’t see it listed on the SO colors.
	

		
			
		

		
	



These special order colors are subject to change.  Right now, I think there are even more colors available.  You can probably check with your country’s store.  I hope this helps.


----------



## v_bianca_m

Sourisbrune said:


> I know the US can get, with permission from the store and with a pre-sale to the customer, bags from anywhere in the world.  I don’t know if you’ve seen the bag and know that’s the style you want, but perhaps the EU can do the same.  Because the bag is originally from France and would be shipped back to its own company, perhaps custom fees can be avoided upon its return to Europe.  Hopefully someone else has a better answer.  I’ll ask, and let you know if I find out anything.
> I was sent the following photos the end of 2019 through early 2020.
> View attachment 4827472
> View attachment 4827471
> View attachment 4827470
> View attachment 4827468
> View attachment 4827469





Sourisbrune said:


> I know the US can get, with permission from the store and with a pre-sale to the customer, bags from anywhere in the world.  I don’t know if you’ve seen the bag and know that’s the style you want, but perhaps the EU can do the same.  Because the bag is originally from France and would be shipped back to its own company, perhaps custom fees can be avoided upon its return to Europe.  Hopefully someone else has a better answer.  I’ll ask, and let you know if I find out anything.
> I was sent the following photos the end of 2019 through early 2020.
> View attachment 4827472
> View attachment 4827471
> View attachment 4827470
> View attachment 4827468
> View attachment 4827469



Thanks for the answers and pics! The olive / kaki one is gorgeous! I don’t have a Moynat store where I’m based, but I’m thinking to use the phone number on the Moynat website, if that’s a good practice to use? I haven’t seen it in person and, though I have a few other designer small, it looks exquisitely executed and I love the unique design. I have a soft spot for saddle shaped bags and this looks classic and modern in the same time, minimalistic and very pleasing to look at. I was looking for a classic smooth leather bag that is leather lined and no logo / easy recognizable. I also like it’s Made in France. I was considering the Celine classic box leather or the Valextra Iside crossbody with top handle, but then I’ve seen pics with Loulou and I fell in love with it. So now I’m trying to see how I can find one to buy


----------



## Sourisbrune

v_bianca_m said:


> Thanks for the answers and pics! The olive / kaki one is gorgeous! I don’t have a Moynat store where I’m based, but I’m thinking to use the phone number on the Moynat website, if that’s a good practice to use? I haven’t seen it in person and, though I have a few other designer small, it looks exquisitely executed and I love the unique design. I have a soft spot for saddle shaped bags and this looks classic and modern in the same time, minimalistic and very pleasing to look at. I was looking for a classic smooth leather bag that is leather lined and no logo / easy recognizable. I also like it’s Made in France. I was considering the Celine classic box leather or the Valextra Iside crossbody with top handle, but then I’ve seen pics with Loulou and I fell in love with it. So now I’m trying to see how I can find one to buy


You are welcome!  If you need an excellent SA who works “internationally”, message me.  Happy shopping!


----------



## ruriko

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s gorgeous!  This Gaby is in the color mint.  It came out when the Gaby was launched.  I’m sorry, it’s no longer available for sale, and I don’t see it listed on the SO colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827654
> 
> These special order colors are subject to change.  Right now, I think there are even more colors available.  You can probably check with your country’s store.  I hope this helps.


Thank you for your information.But I am still confused whether Gaby comes in two different colors in Green tone? I found this one and thought this one looks more like mint .What's the color name of the previous one I posted? I think it is deeper and looks better in my opinion.


----------



## v_bianca_m

Sourisbrune said:


> You are welcome!  If you need an excellent SA who works “internationally”, message me.  Happy shopping!



Great to know, thank you!


----------



## bagobsessor

Hi ladies, does anyone know if you get the original box when you purchase a Moynat bag from 24s? Thank you ☺️


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagobsessor said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if you get the original box when you purchase a Moynat bag from 24s? Thank you ☺


No, it’s a 24 Sevres gift box.  You have to request it.  It’s pretty, though.


----------



## Sourisbrune

ruriko said:


> Thank you for your information.But I am still confused whether Gaby comes in two different colors in Green tone? I found this one and thought this one looks more like mint .What's the color name of the previous one I posted? I think it is deeper and looks better in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828082


I think the lighting plays a huge part in bag colors.  The color Mandarin is a chameleon- depending on indoor v. natural light.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ruriko said:


> I saw this gaby on the internet and it looks gorgeous.Just  wondering when did Moynat release this color? Can I get the same from store now?
> 
> View attachment 4827465





Sourisbrune said:


> It’s gorgeous!  This Gaby is in the color mint.  It came out when the Gaby was launched.  I’m sorry, it’s no longer available for sale, and I don’t see it listed on the SO colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827654
> 
> These special order colors are subject to change.  Right now, I think there are even more colors available.  You can probably check with your country’s store.  I hope this helps.





ruriko said:


> Thank you for your information.But I am still confused whether Gaby comes in two different colors in Green tone? I found this one and thought this one looks more like mint .What's the color name of the previous one I posted? I think it is deeper and looks better in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828082


 Just in case it helps and I could definitely be wrong! But the picture posted reminded me of the post a few pages back of Malachite Birkin vs Rejane. I searched the internet for a Malachite Gaby and found the image posted is advertising a fake Gaby, so not sure if this actual bag is a colour they made which may be why it appears so different. Of course that may be a genuine in the photo the fake website has used though.


----------



## Rocat

Tonimichelle said:


> Just in case it helps and I could definitely be wrong! But the picture posted reminded me of the post a few pages back of Malachite Birkin vs Rejane. I searched the internet for a Malachite Gaby and found the image posted is advertising a fake Gaby, so not sure if this actual bag is a colour they made which may be why it appears so different. Of course that may be a genuine in the photo the fake website has used though.
> View attachment 4828477


Could it possibly be emerald? I have a Rejane in emerald and the color looks quite similar to how this Gaby appears on my screen. I know that colors can look quite different depending on lighting and how your particular screen displays them. I am not sure if the Gaby was ever produced in emerald. Perhaps one of the amazing experts here could comment on that.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Could it possibly be emerald? I have a Rejane in emerald and the color looks quite similar to how this Gaby appears on my screen. I know that colors can look quite different depending on lighting and how your particular screen displays them. I am not sure if the Gaby was ever produced in emerald. Perhaps one of the amazing experts here could comment on that.


The Gaby hasn’t been produced in emerald, but that doesn’t mean it couldn’t’ve been a special order.  I thought emerald was a little more blue.  Hmmmmm...  I dunno, could be.  Compare it to ...


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> The Gaby hasn’t been produced in emerald, but that doesn’t mean it couldn’t’ve been a special order.  I thought emerald was a little more blue.  Hmmmmm...  I dunno, could be.  Compare it to ...
> View attachment 4828922



I have the Gabrielle in Emerald and it's a true green with less blue undertones than shown in the photos. It should be the same leather as the Madeleine as well. However, I do get the same phenomena where it looks a bit more blueish under indoor lighting in photos. 

Here's a photo of my baby.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I have the Gabrielle in Emerald and it's a true green with less blue undertones than shown in the photos. It should be the same leather as the Madeleine as well. However, I do get the same phenomena where it looks a bit more blueish under indoor lighting in photos.
> 
> Here's a photo of my baby.
> 
> View attachment 4828944


Thank you! I was feeling a little like the bag is the equivalent of the “blue/black dress or gold dress” debate.


----------



## dessertdays

I had a video appointment with my SA today, and I'm starting to warm up to the tricolor Rejane 23 after seeing it in more combinations. The different pops of color make my heart happy, but my mind quickly reminds me that but bright colors don't work well with my perpetually fall/winter-toned wardrobe. (I'm working on changing that for the sake of avoiding heat strokes, but I really like my neutrals!)

Since there aren't any new Rejane bags for F/W this year, I'm assuming it'll take a good while before they release a combination that has a cooler shade of blue. That said, has anyone had experience doing a special order for a Rejane 23? I wonder if they'll allow a solid color, or if it'll have to be tricolor or, even better, two-toned a la Rejane Duet. I'm not sure if there are similar limitations for the Gabrielle bags, since I know those come in two-toned/tricolor also.


----------



## littleunicorn

Saw it on TPF, it looks like there are quite a few brand (Cartier, LV, Chanel, Tiffany) will have the price increase in Sept, I am just wondering has anyone heard anything or rumour regarding Moynat?


----------



## v_bianca_m

littleunicorn said:


> I really love my Loulou, was even consider getting one in different colour, its an easy bag to carry (can used as crossbody) and fits everything I need for a day out - its not my everyday bag though.
> Leather wise its Satin Calf, in my opinion a beautiful leather, my second favourite leather after Natural Calf.
> However it scratch slightly easier than Taurillon Blush or Carat, this does not bother me as I believed the scratches shows character.
> Happy to answer more regarding Loulou.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813514


Hi, thanks for sharing the details in Loulou! What is the color called? Trying to find more pics with Loulou colors and I was told there are petrol blue and steal blue? Thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic222




----------



## bagnut1

Love those picnic Cabotins.  Sadly would be totally impractical for me.

Is Galleries Lafayette open now?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4832311
> View attachment 4832312
> View attachment 4832313
> View attachment 4832314


Thank you for the photos.  For those of us who don’t live anywhere near a boutique, it’s nice to see what’s new.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Love those picnic Cabotins.  Sadly would be totally impractical for me.
> 
> Is Galleries Lafayette open now?


These photos were sent to me, but I believe that Galeries Lafayette is open.


----------



## konacoffee

Hello! I would really appreciate some help brainstorming my next Moynat. I've been debating between the Cabotin (Pacific), Rejane (unsure of color and size), or another Gaby (probably black BB w/ gold hardware if I can get it.)

The Cabotin is a good price right now and very unique, but it sticks out and doesn't seem to be the most practical or carefree bag. I'm afraid if I get it, it'll end up sitting on the shelf.

I'm also considering the Rejane because it's so unique and does seem to lie on the body better, but I dont know what size or color to get. 

I feel like getting a Gaby BB is the safest bet, but tbh I feel like another black & ghw bag is kind of boring. However, I'm sure I'd use it and love it.

I really want to get something for my bday next month, but I just don't know what. If someone has these bags, could you give me some pros & cons of each? I could really use help with the thought process.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate some help brainstorming my next Moynat. I've been debating between the Cabotin (Pacific), Rejane (unsure of color and size), or another Gaby (probably black BB w/ gold hardware if I can get it.)
> 
> The Cabotin is a good price right now and very unique, but it sticks out and doesn't seem to be the most practical or carefree bag. I'm afraid if I get it, it'll end up sitting on the shelf.
> 
> I'm also considering the Rejane because it's so unique and does seem to lie on the body better, but I dont know what size or color to get.
> 
> I feel like getting a Gaby BB is the safest bet, but tbh I feel like another black & ghw bag is kind of boring. However, I'm sure I'd use it and love it.
> 
> I really want to get something for my bday next month, but I just don't know what. If someone has these bags, could you give me some pros & cons of each? I could really use help with the thought process.


I love the Cabotin.  It gets more use than I thought it would and I find the leather to be fairly sturdy and scratch-resistant.  It holds quite a bit more than you might expect and works well as day and evening/weekend bag.  There is nothing else like it out there, either, so it gets lots of notice.

I also love the Rejane.  The PM is the smallest size I personally can really use, and I find that it works well as a ”lady bag” but also goes well with casual outfits.  It’s also a unique design but a bit less “out there” than the Cabotin.

I also love the Gaby!  The MM is definitely day-only size IMO but the BB holds enough for a evening or weekend/errand junket (phone, sanitizer, glasses, etc.).  It’s a classic style but the hardware and proportions make it really chic and less usual.

You can’t go wrong with any of these bags - it comes down to what ”look” you’re going for and how you plan to use it.  As far as color goes, whatever works with your wardrobe and makes your heart sing..... they do fantastic chameleon colors, so I wouldn’t do black unless you really need a black bag for whatever purpose you decide it’s going to fill.  HTH and good luck!  The joy of a new Moynat bag is a very special thing!


----------



## bagobsessor

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4832311
> View attachment 4832312
> View attachment 4832313
> View attachment 4832314



Would you know how much the yellow picnic Cabotin is?


----------



## lulilu

Love the picnic!


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagobsessor said:


> Would you know how much the yellow picnic Cabotin is?


It is $7,100 Euros and I was told that it was extremely limited.


----------



## plyever

Hi everyone, just purchased a moynat Rejane PM from vestiaire collective. It described as new with tag. But after I received found the bag has a dented part on the back edge of the bottom. Also I just feel the stamp on the bag is off,  the bottom is also narrower than my Taupe one....just not sure about this bag. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## v_bianca_m

littleunicorn said:


> I really love my Loulou, was even consider getting one in different colour, its an easy bag to carry (can used as crossbody) and fits everything I need for a day out - its not my everyday bag though.
> Leather wise its Satin Calf, in my opinion a beautiful leather, my second favourite leather after Natural Calf.
> However it scratch slightly easier than Taurillon Blush or Carat, this does not bother me as I believed the scratches shows character.
> Happy to answer more regarding Loulou.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813514


hello, can you please let me know what is the name of the color? I'm looking into buying this bag and the pictures I got from the SA show a lighter shade of blue in natural light (that color - attached - is called petrol blue). This info would be very helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## konacoffee

Ya'll....my SA just told me that they're releasing an Emerald & Gold Gaby BB for the new season!! My heart can't handle this!! Do I get it?! I already have an Emerald Gabrielle. How much green is too much green?!

I can't! I'm just like, ugh it's so gorgeous?!


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Ya'll....my SA just told me that they're releasing an Emerald & Gold Gaby BB for the new season!! My heart can't handle this!! Do I get it?! I already have an Emerald Gabrielle. How much green is too much green?!
> 
> I can't! I'm just like, ugh it's so gorgeous?!


That combination sounds beautiful! If you love the color, why not? Gaby and Gabrielle are different leathers and despite having similar silhouettes, they have different vibes. Please share with us if you decide to go for it!


----------



## konacoffee

I'm considering it! However I'm trying to limit my collection a bit and I really do need a black top handle bag. I was thinking of getting a black LV Alma BB and the Gaby BB in a color, but I feel like that might be excessive for me. :| 

But ugh, I love green. My SA is also offering to place a custom order for me so I might end up doing that instead.


----------



## gem

Received my purchases last week and just had the chance to take photos to share here


----------



## gem

Photos from boutique


----------



## Bagaholic222

gem said:


> Received my purchases last week and just had the chance to take photos to share here
> 
> View attachment 4835837


Congrats on the new bags!  What do you think of the Tango?  Is it light and roomy?


----------



## Sourisbrune

plyever said:


> Hi everyone, just purchased a moynat Rejane PM from vestiaire collective. It described as new with tag. But after I received found the bag has a dented part on the back edge of the bottom. Also I just feel the stamp on the bag is off,  the bottom is also narrower than my Taupe one....just not sure about this bag. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4833940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833947


I can understand your quandary.  Perhaps the best way to verify the bag is Moynat is through a luxury handbag authentication company.  Please, let us know what you do.


----------



## Sourisbrune

As seen on (Moynat) Instagram ...


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> As seen on (Moynat) Instagram ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836118


I'm curious how you feel about this bag?  I'm torn.  I really do like the monogram print but what I like is its subtlety.  The branding and bright stripes (which I don't think are the best complement to that colorway) sort of "undo" that.

But it looks like a nice travel/gym bag.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gem said:


> Received my purchases last week and just had the chance to take photos to share here
> 
> View attachment 4835837


Congratulations!!  Beautiful pieces!!!  Wishing you many happy years of enjoyment.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I'm curious how you feel about this bag?  I'm torn.  I really do like the monogram print but what I like is its subtlety.  The branding and bright stripes (which I don't think are the best complement to that colorway) sort of "undo" that.
> 
> But it looks like a nice travel/gym bag.


I totally agree with you.  I have this color combo in a tote.  It works, though I wish my stripes were bronze, white and black, with a white Moynat emblem- a subtle sporty look.  The stripes are overwhelming on this bag, imo, and I like my black shoulder straps much better than these blue straps.  This bag had so much potential.  If they had made the stripes muted and had black straps, I think it’d be a hit.  I’m sorry, but to me it looks like they used whatever paint was available and whatever leather color was available for straps.  Given the timing, this must be a Ramesh creation. Oh well, every once and a while, everyone misses the mark. Maybe it looks better in person.


----------



## Sourisbrune

gem said:


> Received my purchases last week and just had the chance to take photos to share here
> 
> View attachment 4835837


I love the neutral tones, and the styles are .  The Paradis is one of my favorites.  Both styles are very elegant.  Congratulations!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I totally agree with you.  I have this color combo in a tote.  It works, though I wish my stripes were bronze, white and black, with a white Moynat emblem- a subtle sporty look.  The stripe is overwhelming on this bag, imo, and I like my black shoulder straps much better than these blue straps.  This bag had so much potential.  If they had made the stripes muted and had black straps, I think it’d be a hit.  I’m sorry, but to me it looks like they used whatever paint was available and whatever leather color was available for straps.  Given the timing, this must be a Ramesh creation. Oh well, every once and a while, everyone misses the mark. Maybe it looks better in person.


Dunno - the timing might suggest an "intervention" with the details.  I agree about the blue straps.  The paint is just garish IMO.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Dunno - the timing might suggest an "intervention" with the details.  I agree about the blue straps.  The paint is just garish IMO.


I've asked whether the ribbon colours could be customized - no response.  I'm not sure whether they're trying to make a bold statement a la LV or if it was a considered design choice.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I've asked whether the ribbon colours could be customized - no response.  I'm not sure whether they're trying to make a bold statement a la LV or if it was a considered design choice.


The ribbon colors cannot be customized. 

Before the Oh! Tote pm came out in black/silver, I was going to special order a pm in those colors.  I asked if I could SO the stripe colors and was told “no.”  I pre-ordered a regular one.  I’m okay with that.  I don’t mind the stripe on the tote, though Tory Burch came out with a tote that looks just like it.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The ribbon colors cannot be customized.
> 
> Before the Oh! Tote pm came out in black/silver, I was going to special order a pm in those colors.  I asked if I could SO the stripe colors and was told “no.”  I pre-ordered a regular one.  I’m okay with that.  I don’t mind the stripe on the tote, though Tory Burch came out with a tote that looks just like it.


I can't imagine why they wouldn't let you customize that, unless I guess maybe the panels are pre-painted or stamped instead of hand painted?


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> I've asked whether the ribbon colours could be customized - no response.  I'm not sure whether they're trying to make a bold statement a la LV or if it was a considered design choice.



Totally agree with everyone here that the ribbon panels on that one bag are garish.  Regardless of who at Moynat made the decision to choose this, I do think that we should all let them know how we feel about this particular direction, and especially those with better connections with the powers that be.  Supposedly they are listening to "us," right?


----------



## kipp

This was just posted on IG.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> View attachment 4837110
> 
> 
> This was just posted on IG.


(Scratching my head at the color combination)


----------



## Bagaholic222

I was looking forward to seeing all the new colours in the tpm sizes this fall...now I feel like I may have to look at other options.  What happened to subdued?


----------



## bagnut1

Bagaholic222 said:


> I was looking forward to seeing all the new colours in the tpm sizes this fall...now I feel like I may have to look at other options.  What happened to subdued?


Just a reminder:





There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> View attachment 4837151
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new sheriff in town.


Enough said!


----------



## quadmama

Regarding the Oh Tote ribbon colors, I came across an article about how Moynat uses the color inspiration drawn from Henri Rapin's Art Deco design and paintings in the 1920s. The color combos are supposed to shine the most under the sun. I was puzzled with the choices of Moynat's Oh Tote until I read the article with Rapin's original paintings next to all of the Oh Tote color options. It all makes sense then why the design house wouldn't allow SO for the ribbon color choice.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Regarding the Oh Tote ribbon colors, I came across an article about how Moynat uses the color inspiration drawn from Henri Rapin's Art Deco design and paintings in the 1920s. The color combos are supposed to shine the most under the sun. I was puzzled with the choices of Moynat's Oh Tote until I read the article with Rapin's original paintings next to all of the Oh Tote color options. It all makes sense then why the design house wouldn't allow SO for the ribbon color choice.


Thanks for the info!
Also, can I ask which color Gaby that is in your avatar?


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> (Scratching my head at the color combination)


You put it more gently than what was going through MY head!


----------



## quadmama

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Also, can I ask which color Gaby that is in your avatar?



Hi, my Gaby pm is in the color Polar.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Hi, my Gaby pm is in the color Polar.


Thanks!  Does it go with everything?  (I think I remember seeing it in person but it's been a while.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> View attachment 4837110
> 
> 
> This was just posted on IG.


More questionable combos.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> View attachment 4837151
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new sheriff in town.



Why does this bag get me going every time I see it?


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Regarding the Oh Tote ribbon colors, I came across an article about how Moynat uses the color inspiration drawn from Henri Rapin's Art Deco design and paintings in the 1920s. The color combos are supposed to shine the most under the sun. I was puzzled with the choices of Moynat's Oh Tote until I read the article with Rapin's original paintings next to all of the Oh Tote color options. It all makes sense then why the design house wouldn't allow SO for the ribbon color choice.


... but on certain canvas colors, the bold stripes just don’t work.  I like my tote’s stripes because they are Pepperdine colors, as are the duffel’s stripes, but my stripes are teeny tiny.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Why does this bag get me going every time I see it?


Please allow me to analyze (and I do realize we are not the intended customer for this piece).

- It’s referencing the house heritage with the refreshed monogram colorway but the street-ish art is visually jolting and an unattractive contrast.
- The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular.
- The bag has little discernible utility. (Would more than a piece of paper fit in there without it bulging out?)
- It highlights the disdain for beauty and the status worship that certain fashion trends demand. 
- It’s just butt ugly.

I hope that I haven’t left anything out!  (And apologies to any Moynat lovers who own this bag - although if you’re out there I am genuinely worried for you!)


----------



## quadmama

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks!  Does it go with everything?  (I think I remember seeing it in person but it's been a while.)



Sure. I usually wear blue jeans, navy blue, black and white tops. Probably will go well with pink. The color changes depending on the lighting. It looks more of purple/taro color indoor, but it turns into a pretty solid light gray in the sunlight. I love gray.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Sure. I usually wear blue jeans, navy blue, black and white tops. Probably will go well with pink. The color changes depending on the lighting. It looks more of purple/taro color indoor, but it turns into a pretty solid light gray in the sunlight. I love gray.
> 
> View attachment 4838038


Nice and thanks!  Also we are charm twins.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Please allow me to analyze (and I do realize we are not the intended customer for this piece).
> 
> - It’s referencing the house heritage with the refreshed monogram colorway but the street-ish art is visually jolting and an unattractive contrast.
> - The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular.
> - The bag has little discernible utility. (Would more than a piece of paper fit in there without it bulging out?)
> - It highlights the disdain for beauty and the status worship that certain fashion trends demand.
> - It’s just butt ugly.
> 
> I hope that I haven’t left anything out!  (And apologies to any Moynat lovers who own this bag - although if you’re out there I am genuinely worried for you!)


Your analysis reminded me of my university marketing professor’s lecture, decades ago.  Each point was well taken, and I laughed heartily at your argument punctuation- “It’s just butt ugly.”


----------



## bagobsessor

Would anyone have any photos of the Josephine PM in Chilli/ Tourterelle? Is Chilli a nice pop neutral?

I wish 24s would stock more colours of the Josephine PM


----------



## m_ichele

bagobsessor said:


> Would anyone have any photos of the Josephine PM in Chilli/ Tourterelle? Is Chilli a nice pop neutral?
> 
> I wish 24s would stock more colours of the Josephine PM





	

		
			
		

		
	
This is all I have but maybe @Sourisbrune has one taken in a boutique


----------



## Siutip

@bagobsessor, I got this pic from my SA when I was shopping for a Josephine PM. Photo was taken indoors with flash. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagobsessor

Siutip said:


> @bagobsessor, I got this pic from my SA when I was shopping for a Josephine PM. Photo was taken indoors with flash. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4839682


Wow Chili is such a pretty colour


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagobsessor said:


> Would anyone have any photos of the Josephine PM in Chilli/ Tourterelle? Is Chilli a nice pop neutral?
> 
> I wish 24s would stock more colours of the Josephine PM


Chili in indirect indoor natural light.


----------



## mystar9898

bagobsessor said:


> Would anyone have any photos of the Josephine PM in Chilli/ Tourterelle? Is Chilli a nice pop neutral?
> 
> I wish 24s would stock more colours of the Josephine PM



I don't have it in Chilli and the others have shown you the right color, but speaking of other colors of the Josephine, I just wanted to pipe in that I was actually very happy to see the Josephine PM in red (madder)/black GHW on 24S! That's where I first saw it and knew I had to have it. It's supposed to be a limited edition color. Here's the photo up on 24S:




I'll share "in real life" photos once my macaron to pair it with arrives I find the red/black color to be deeper in natural light than what the 24S photos suggest.


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> I don't have it in Chilli and the others have shown you the right color, but speaking of other colors of the Josephine, I just wanted to pipe in that I was actually very happy to see the Josephine PM in red (madder)/black GHW on 24S! That's where I first saw it and knew I had to have it. It's supposed to be a limited edition color. Here's the photo up on 24S:
> 
> View attachment 4840105
> 
> 
> I'll share "in real life" photos once my macaron to pair it with arrives I find the red/black color to be deeper in natural light than what the 24S photos suggest.


 This color combination is fantastic with the GHW!! I can’t wait to see your photos!! Congratulations


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> This color combination is fantastic with the GHW!! I can’t wait to see your photos!! Congratulations



Thank you @m_ichele  The Josephine is at such a great price now, too, so there was no reason to pass it up. It also feels like a very practical brag, small but spacious and even lighter than my Gaby BB! The reviews here were right. It is a bit of an unsung hero when compared to the more popular Moynat bags... and I have to admit I've felt the urge to buy more Ramesh designs of late, before they're completely gone!


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you @m_ichele  The Josephine is at such a great price now, too, so there was no reason to pass it up. It also feels like a very practical brag, small but spacious and even lighter than my Gaby BB! The reviews here were right. It is a bit of an unsung hero in terms of the Moynat range... and I have to admit I've felt the urge to buy more Ramesh designs of late before they're completely gone!


It's funny you say that because I've been looking at the Ramesh creations again and wondering if I should add another to my collection.  Just having doubts about quality issues.  Hope to see your new bag soon!


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you @m_ichele  The Josephine is at such a great price now, too, so there was no reason to pass it up. It also feels like a very practical brag, small but spacious and even lighter than my Gaby BB! The reviews here were right. It is a bit of an unsung hero when compared to the more popular Moynat bags... and I have to admit I've felt the urge to buy more Ramesh designs of late, before they're completely gone!


I’ve had the same urge and am seriously thinking about a Madeline strap!


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's funny you say that because I've been looking at the Ramesh creations again and wondering if I should add another to my collection.  Just having doubts about quality issues.  Hope to see your new bag soon!



Thank you @Bagaholic222, will share my new babies soon 

I know... I really feel like it's the best time to get the Ramesh designs you've had on your wish list, especially if they're at a better price now. That's really what pushed me to get the Josephine and my fourth (still en route and it will take a while to arrive) in the same month. The quality that we know of is still there, and it's pretty much the same bags we've oohed and ahhed over the years. In the meantime, will continue to follow Moynat and hope they keep their promise to us


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's funny you say that because I've been looking at the Ramesh creations again and wondering if I should add another to my collection.  Just having doubts about quality issues.  Hope to see your new bag soon!


I don’t think there would be quality issues buying something already in stock and that was made while he was still there but new production could be different. However Curtis did assure that the artisans haven’t changed so craftsmanship will still be there.


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> I’ve had the same urge and am seriously thinking about a Madeline strap!



Do it!  The Madeleine strap is beautiful and practical! It's also still on my wish list especially after I saw the many ways Nicole Angelina on YouTube wears it. I was especially intrigued when she turned it into a hand bag. (See 4:23 of the video)




The wish list never really ends, does it


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> Do it!  The Madeleine strap is beautiful and practical! It's also still on my wish list especially after I saw the many ways Nicole Angelina on YouTube wears it. I was especially intrigued when she turned it into a hand bag. (See 4:23 of the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wish list never really ends, does it



Thank you for the video! I’ve wondered how they make it into a handbag since seeing it styled that way in the boutique.  Three different stylings really increases the cost per wear  Oh boy, the wishing truly never ends


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I’ve had the same urge and am seriously thinking about a Madeline strap!


It's beautiful and light!!!  I believe there is one flamingo/dark grey interior still available for sale.



mystar9898 said:


> Thank you @Bagaholic222, will share my new babies soon
> 
> I know... I really feel like it's the best time to get the Ramesh designs you've had on your wish list, especially if they're at a better price now. That's really what pushed me to get the Josephine and my fourth (still en route and it will take a while to arrive) in the same month. The quality that we know of is still there, and it's pretty much the same bags we've oohed and ahhed over the years. In the meantime, will continue to follow Moynat and hope they keep their promise to us


Because of COVID, I haven't been able to use my bags much so I haven't been so quick on the trigger.  It's been my trusty Quattro the past few months - so happy I got her!


m_ichele said:


> I don’t think there would be quality issues buying something already in stock and that was made while he was still there but new production could be different. However Curtis did assure that the artisans haven’t changed so craftsmanship will still be there.


That's what I mean - there'd be no quality issues with the bags already in stock so I'm thinking about getting another style.  Just not sure what.  At this point, I trust the artisans more than the creative direction.  However, there are still ways to cut costs such as the leather could be of a lower quality or cutting certain steps in the production process...anyways, these are only my concerns.  I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> It's beautiful and light!!!  I believe there is one flamingo/dark grey interior still available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean - there'd be no quality issues with the bags already in stock so I'm thinking about getting another style.  Just not sure what.  At this point, I trust the artisans more than the creative direction.  However, there are still ways to cut costs such as the leather could be of a lower quality or cutting certain steps in the production process...anyways, these are only my concerns.  I still have my fingers crossed.


There also was an eggplant Madeline on sale at my boutique, but I wonder if it’s still there? Since Covid, I haven’t been rotating my bags either even though I’ve been rounding out my collection with some new bags.

And that’s a valid point about cutting costs! All we can do is wait and see and keep our fingers crossed that won’t be the case! In the meantime, we can continue to enjoy the beauties that we have


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> There also was an eggplant Madeline on sale at my boutique, but I wonder if it’s still there? Since Covid, I haven’t been rotating my bags either even though I’ve been rounding out my collection with some new bags.
> 
> And that’s a valid point about cutting costs! All we can do is wait and see and keep our fingers crossed that won’t be the case! In the meantime, we can continue to enjoy the beauties that we have


I got the eggplant but I would have been equally loved the flamingo or the red.  The colours are just amazing.  I'm ready to enable any time  - btw, the shortening of the strap shown in the video absolutely makes the bag that much more usable.


----------



## optimisticqt

m_ichele said:


> I’ve had the same urge and am seriously thinking about a Madeline strap!


I adore my strap, and I do wish that the strap itself was a little wider, would help with comfort (in general moynat leather straps run thin for me). Also the buckle will rub against the shoulder if you do not position the bag correctly. Not a deal breaker, more of an fyi (swing & adjust), if I'm making sense.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I got the eggplant but I would have been equally loved the flamingo or the red.  The colours are just amazing.  I'm ready to enable any time  - btw, the shortening of the strap shown in the video absolutely makes the bag that much more usable.


I know! Moynat colors are amazing! I sold some black bags and the last bags I bought have been colors so now I feel I need black again  For Madeline, I was thinking this blue (Not sure if it’s ocean), but black is also calling me. I really like that little hint of contrast against the black.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> I adore my strap, and I do wish that the strap itself was a little wider, would help with comfort (in general moynat leather straps run thin for me). Also the buckle will rub against the shoulder if you do not position the bag correctly. Not a deal breaker, more of an fyi (swing & adjust), if I'm making sense.


Good to know about the buckle! The boutique just opened again here so a visit is in order


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I know! Moynat colors are amazing! I sold some black bags and the last bags I bought have been colors so now I feel I need black again  For Madeline, I was thinking this blue (Not sure if it’s ocean), but black is also calling me. I really like that little hint of contrast against the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840243
> View attachment 4840244


All the colour combos are just so stunning and I love the element of surprise when you open the bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I know! Moynat colors are amazing! I sold some black bags and the last bags I bought have been colors so now I feel I need black again  For Madeline, I was thinking this blue (Not sure if it’s ocean), but black is also calling me. I really like that little hint of contrast against the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840243
> View attachment 4840244


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I know! Moynat colors are amazing! I sold some black bags and the last bags I bought have been colors so now I feel I need black again  For Madeline, I was thinking this blue (Not sure if it’s ocean), but black is also calling me. I really like that little hint of contrast against the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840243
> View attachment 4840244


Its ocean.


----------



## savoy85

bagnut1 said:


> Please allow me to analyze (and I do realize we are not the intended customer for this piece).
> 
> - It’s referencing the house heritage with the refreshed monogram colorway but the street-ish art is visually jolting and an unattractive contrast.
> - The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular.
> - The bag has little discernible utility. (Would more than a piece of paper fit in there without it bulging out?)
> - It highlights the disdain for beauty and the status worship that certain fashion trends demand.
> - It’s just butt ugly.
> 
> I hope that I haven’t left anything out!  (And apologies to any Moynat lovers who own this bag - although if you’re out there I am genuinely worried for you!)



@bagnut1 I literally spit my water out laughing when I read "The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular."  Reminds me of the time I had to explain to a student that they couldn't text my office number because it was a landline. Then I had to explain what a landline was.

I would like to think most Moynat lovers are a bit more discreet, but to be honest if they ever made a Macaron charm of a VHS tape....I might me tempted to get it! (nostalgia makes me crazy, apparently).


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> @bagnut1 I literally spit my water out laughing when I read "The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular."  Reminds me of the time I had to explain to a student that they couldn't text my office number because it was a landline. Then I had to explain what a landline was.
> 
> I would like to think most Moynat lovers are a bit more discreet, but to be honest if they ever made a Macaron charm of a VHS tape....I might me tempted to get it! (nostalgia makes me crazy, apparently).


I was an educator in my previous life- I love your landline story!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Does anyone have intel on new colours in Danse - hoping that it has not been discontinued?


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> @bagnut1 I literally spit my water out laughing when I read "The presumed customer for this was barely yet alive when its subject was popular."  Reminds me of the time I had to explain to a student that they couldn't text my office number because it was a landline. Then I had to explain what a landline was.
> 
> I would like to think most Moynat lovers are a bit more discreet, but to be honest if they ever made a Macaron charm of a VHS tape....I might me tempted to get it! (nostalgia makes me crazy, apparently).


Well a bag charm is a different thing than an entire bag motif.  So if they do put one out go for it!

Also ROFL about the landline.


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all, I have my eyes on the Cabotin and am wondering if it was part of the recent sale, and if it’s designed by Ramesh? I have loved that bag for years and now getting all anxious to lay my hands on one before it gets discontinued.


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Thank you for the video! I’ve wondered how they make it into a handbag since seeing it styled that way in the boutique.  Three different stylings really increases the cost per wear  Oh boy, the wishing truly never ends



So true on cost per wear! I really appreciated that YouTube video. Please do share here once you've decided on your Madeleine strap   



Bagaholic222 said:


> Because of COVID, I haven't been able to use my bags much so I haven't been so quick on the trigger.  It's been my trusty Quattro the past few months - so happy I got her!



I'm glad you were able to get your Quattro and maximize it! Sounds beautiful AND practical, always my favorite combination for bags!

I so get you, the COVID situation isn't really letting up where I live, so with some guilt, I've really just been thanking my lucky stars for health and still being able to work. When I do have to go out, I definitely don't take out my nice bags and only bring easily wiped down bags with me. The whole going out process is still quite tedious where I am and I'd still rather err on the side of caution. Buying more bags was definitely not part of the plan, but I also didn't think think I'd be okay with missing out on these beautiful Moynat creations at great prices...and well, self-care is important, too.


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> I know! Moynat colors are amazing! I sold some black bags and the last bags I bought have been colors so now I feel I need black again  For Madeline, I was thinking this blue (Not sure if it’s ocean), but black is also calling me. I really like that little hint of contrast against the black.



Ahhhh, the blue is gorgeous! I understand the practicality of black bags though Moynat makes such beautiful colors, too, and I'm drawn to the blue myself! Either way, you can't go wrong. Do keep us posted on which one you'll end up getting


----------



## mystar9898

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, I have my eyes on the Cabotin and am wondering if it was part of the recent sale, and if it’s designed by Ramesh? I have loved that bag for years and now getting all anxious to lay my hands on one before it gets discontinued.



I think yes and yes re: sale and Ramesh, but will also let the experts here chime in


----------



## Sourisbrune

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, I have my eyes on the Cabotin and am wondering if it was part of the recent sale, and if it’s designed by Ramesh? I have loved that bag for years and now getting all anxious to lay my hands on one before it gets discontinued.





mystar9898 said:


> I think yes and yes re: sale and Ramesh, but will also let the experts here chime in




I believe it has been discontinued, so you could probably find them on sale at some retailers.

Ramesh designed all of the handbags.  He told me the Pauline was his first bag he design for Arnault- hoping it would help restart the company.  At that time he had a one-person atelier.  The restart was “very humble.”  If I remember correctly, Ramesh revamped and put his own spin on the Rejane, a Pauline design.  The trunks were 100% original Pauline Moynat designs, and this year is the 100th (?) anniversary of the canvas ‘M‘ print.  I think it’s the 100th- I know it’s a big one, ... maybe 150th?  I’ll have to ask again.

I hope you find the Cabotin of your dreams.  Happy shopping!


----------



## sarah7487

mystar9898 said:


> I think yes and yes re: sale and Ramesh, but will also let the experts here chime in





Sourisbrune said:


> I believe it has been discontinued, so you could probably find them on sale at some retailers.
> 
> Ramesh designed all of the handbags.  He told me the Pauline was his first bag he design for Arnault- hoping it would help restart the company.  At that time he had a one-person atelier.  The restart was “very humble.”  If I remember correctly, Ramesh revamped and put his own spin on the Rejane, a Pauline design.  The trunks were 100% original Pauline Moynat designs, and this year is the 100th (?) anniversary of the canvas ‘M‘ print.  I think it’s the 100th- I know it’s a big one, ... maybe 150th?  I’ll have to ask again.
> 
> I hope you find the Cabotin of your dreams.  Happy shopping!



thank you so much for the replies..
I am gonna scramble to find the cabotin that I can lay hands on.

was wishing that they would come in more colours in the years to come but sigh, i’m gonna miss having Ramesh at Moynat.


----------



## Greenredapple

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, I have my eyes on the Cabotin and am wondering if it was part of the recent sale, and if it’s designed by Ramesh? I have loved that bag for years and now getting all anxious to lay my hands on one before it gets discontinued.



Same. I saw Cabotins in groseille and fuchsia in 24sevres. I am still hesitating whether I should pull the trigger or not.


----------



## bagnut1

sarah7487 said:


> thank you so much for the replies..
> I am gonna scramble to find the cabotin that I can lay hands on.
> 
> was wishing that they would come in more colours in the years to come but sigh, i’m gonna miss having Ramesh at Moynat.


Good luck, it's a great bag.


----------



## Bagaholic222

sarah7487 said:


> thank you so much for the replies..
> I am gonna scramble to find the cabotin that I can lay hands on.
> 
> was wishing that they would come in more colours in the years to come but sigh, i’m gonna miss having Ramesh at Moynat.


There is definitely a red and pink available on 24s.  I think I've seen a blue a few weeks ago.  Good luck!


----------



## mystar9898

Greenredapple said:


> Same. I saw Cabotins in groseille and fuchsia in 24sevres. I am still hesitating whether I should pull the trigger or not.



I pulled the trigger on the fuchsia at 24S  Definitely did not want to miss out on this Ramesh original and pink is one of my favorite colors. I think some boutiques still have a few other Cabotin colors at a similar price point so if you have access to one, it’s worth asking


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe it has been discontinued, so you could probably find them on sale at some retailers.
> 
> Ramesh designed all of the handbags.  He told me the Pauline was his first bag he design for Arnault- hoping it would help restart the company.  At that time he had a one-person atelier.  The restart was “very humble.”  If I remember correctly, Ramesh revamped and put his own spin on the Rejane, a Pauline design.  The trunks were 100% original Pauline Moynat designs, and this year is the 100th (?) anniversary of the canvas ‘M‘ print.  I think it’s the 100th- I know it’s a big one, ... maybe 150th?  I’ll have to ask again.
> 
> I hope you find the Cabotin of your dreams.  Happy shopping!



What a great story! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune. It’s stories like this that make Moynat so special.


bagnut1 said:


> Good luck, it's a great bag.



Your Cabotin is so pretty and you styled it so well! Searched the thread for photos before placing my order and yours was one of the photos that convinced me I needed this bag in my collection


----------



## bagnut1

mystar9898 said:


> What a great story! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune. It’s stories like this that make Moynat so special.
> 
> 
> Your Cabotin is so pretty and you styled it so well! Searched the thread for photos before placing my order and yours was one of the photos that convinced me I needed this bag in my collection


Thank you and congratulations!  Please share photo when you get this gem in hand.


----------



## sarah7487

bagnut1 said:


> Good luck, it's a great bag.





Bagaholic222 said:


> There is definitely a red and pink available on 24s.  I think I've seen a blue a few weeks ago.  Good luck!





mystar9898 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the fuchsia at 24S  Definitely did not want to miss out on this Ramesh original and pink is one of my favorite colors. I think some boutiques still have a few other Cabotin colors at a similar price point so if you have access to one, it’s worth asking



thank you so much everyone! 
☺️ It’s really amazing to receive so much support and help from here.

will definitely update once I get my hands on one!


----------



## Siutip

mystar9898 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the fuchsia at 24S  Definitely did not want to miss out on this Ramesh original and pink is one of my favorite colors. I think some boutiques still have a few other Cabotin colors at a similar price point so if you have access to one, it’s worth asking


Congratulations!!  Cabotin is a beautiful bag. Please share some photos when you receive it.


----------



## bags to die for

I just emailed Paris. I've also been thinking of a Cabotin for a long while. They only have the red at 30% off.


----------



## Greenredapple

I also got an email from Paris boutique. Any thought on the redcurrant colour? I mean it's obviously a stunning colour, but I wonder if it's too bright? 


Picture taken from Moynat tumblr


----------



## pinkorchid20

I had ordered the pink Cabotin from 24S some weeks ago but returned it as I wasn’t sure how practical it was for me both in terms of colour and format (especially its width). These were not taken to be shared so please forgive the lack of shoes and proper clothing, but maybe this is useful for someone considering ordering it online. Still torn and had hoped a neutral colour would pop up. The red is also gorgeous, but from other pictures it looks like an orange red?


----------



## Greenredapple

pinkorchid20 said:


> I had ordered the pink Cabotin from 24S some weeks ago but returned it as I wasn’t sure how practical it was for me both in terms of colour and format (especially its width). These were not taken to be shared so please forgive the lack of shoes and proper clothing, but maybe this is useful for someone considering ordering it online. Still torn and had hoped a neutral colour would pop up. The red is also gorgeous, but from other pictures it looks like an orange red?
> 
> View attachment 4842642
> View attachment 4842643



Thanks for the mod shots. I didn't want to miss out so I ordered one from 24sevres. It seems like I got the last one in red.

I made an inquiry through their online form and asked about the availability of Cabotin in neutral colours. Paris Saint-Honoré boutique replied that they only have pacific blue and redcurrant in stock. Additionally I was told that Cabotin will be discontinued 

I have mixed feelings about my sudden impulse purchase. My fear is that the redcurrant colour is too orangey red rather than a true red. While I think that the unique shape of the bag begs for a fun colour, realistically thinking I would get more use out of the bag if it's in neutral colour like taupe or black.

I guess if I don't like the colour then I can always return it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the mod shots. I didn't want to miss out so I ordered one from 24sevres. It seems like I got the last one in red.
> 
> I made an inquiry through their online form and asked about the availability of Cabotin in neutral colours. Paris Saint-Honoré boutique replied that they only have pacific blue and redcurrant in stock. Additionally I was told that Cabotin will be discontinued
> 
> I have mixed feelings about my sudden impulse purchase. My fear is that the redcurrant colour is too orangey red rather than a true red. While I think that the unique shape of the bag begs for a fun colour, realistically thinking I would get more use out of the bag if it's in neutral colour like taupe or black.
> 
> I guess if I don't like the colour then I can always return it.


I share your sentiments. Although I feel the Cabotin is the perfect bag for a pop of colour, I would prefer it in a quieter jewel tone like emerald green, a dark, subdued red or a navy blue (maybe even a cream). Although both red and pink are gorgeous on their own, I’d have a hard time pairing them. Let us know what you think when you receive it, I might change my mind depending on the red‘s undertone.


----------



## v_bianca_m

Hi, everyone,

In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin. 

Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris). 

P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision


----------



## savoy85

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision



@v_bianca_m Thank you so much for sharing, and congratulations on your purchase! Your LouLou is simply beautiful, and I can imagine the pop of celadon in the interior would make me smile every time I opened it. I look forward to adding the LouLou to my collection in the future; please wear yours with joy


----------



## bagnut1

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision
> 
> View attachment 4843637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843647


Beautiful bag!  Congratulations and welcome to the club!  I love the clasp on the Loulou and Petrol is a gorgeous color.  Enjoy it!


----------



## v_bianca_m

savoy85 said:


> @v_bianca_m Thank you so much for sharing, and congratulations on your purchase! Your LouLou is simply beautiful, and I can imagine the pop of celadon in the interior would make me smile every time I opened it. I look forward to adding the LouLou to my collection in the future; please wear yours with joy



I definitely recommend it!. Thanks


----------



## v_bianca_m

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Congratulations and welcome to the club!  I love the clasp on the Loulou and Petrol is a gorgeous color.  Enjoy it!



Thank you!


----------



## sarah7487

hello all again! I finally managed to try on the cabotin but realised I can’t really carry the look as my clothes tend to be more formal.
But I found these gems! Both are similar in colours with gold hardware except the Rejane is a darker shade of purple burgundy while the Gabrielle is the Color eggplant.

I can’t make up my mind as I love the shape of the Gabrielle but a huge fan of the Rejane leather. Help me! Which do you prefer?


----------



## bagnut1

sarah7487 said:


> hello all again! I finally managed to try on the cabotin but realised I can’t really carry the look as my clothes tend to be more formal.
> But I found these gems! Both are similar in colours with gold hardware except the Rejane is a darker shade of purple burgundy while the Gabrielle is the Color eggplant.
> 
> I can’t make up my mind as I love the shape of the Gabrielle but a huge fan of the Rejane leather. Help me! Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4843703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843704


Gabrielle - I like the leather better than the Carat and also the gold hardware really pops against the color.


----------



## Tonimichelle

sarah7487 said:


> hello all again! I finally managed to try on the cabotin but realised I can’t really carry the look as my clothes tend to be more formal.
> But I found these gems! Both are similar in colours with gold hardware except the Rejane is a darker shade of purple burgundy while the Gabrielle is the Color eggplant.
> 
> I can’t make up my mind as I love the shape of the Gabrielle but a huge fan of the Rejane leather. Help me! Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4843703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843704


Rejane would be my pick. Like you I much prefer the leather and also I think the Rejane is such a beautiful and unique shape.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Gabrielle - I like the leather better than the Carat and also the gold hardware really pops against the color.


Tough choice but I vote for the Rejane - it is so unique and the gold hardware really sets the colour off beautifully.  But I'd be happy with either


----------



## dessertdays

What does everyone think of the taupe Cabotin? I wanted to get it right after my SA sent me the photos, thinking it was the price on 24s, but it's at full price in my US store.

I was hoping to get a neutral Cabotin + a blue Rejane (specifically, ocean SHW) in the long run, but if you had to pick between the two, which one would you get?


----------



## pinkorchid20

sarah7487 said:


> hello all again! I finally managed to try on the cabotin but realised I can’t really carry the look as my clothes tend to be more formal.
> But I found these gems! Both are similar in colours with gold hardware except the Rejane is a darker shade of purple burgundy while the Gabrielle is the Color eggplant.
> 
> I can’t make up my mind as I love the shape of the Gabrielle but a huge fan of the Rejane leather. Help me! Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4843703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843704


Although I use the Gabrielle more, I have seen the beautiful Rejane in this combination in real life and it is absolutely STUNNING. I’d get the Gabrielle in another limited colour at a later point.


----------



## Bagaholic222

dessertdays said:


> What does everyone think of the taupe Cabotin? I wanted to get it right after my SA sent me the photos, thinking it was the price on 24s, but it's at full price in my US store.
> 
> I was hoping to get a neutral Cabotin + a blue Rejane (specifically, ocean SHW) in the long run, but if you had to pick between the two, which one would you get?
> 
> View attachment 4843744


The two bags are really different so it really depends on your personal style.  The Rejane is more feminine and elegant so if you're a more dressy gal, then I'd go with this; the cabotin would be fabulous for casual day wear or less formal night out.  Although if the cabotin is being discontinued, I might be swayed to get that first assuming you love both equally.  It seems that we're all having bag dilemmas these days!


----------



## bagnut1

bagnut1 said:


> Gabrielle - I like the leather better than the Carat and also the gold hardware really pops against the color.


Oops!  I meant to say Rejane - the Gabrielle is the Carat bag.  (For some reason I always confuse these names.)


----------



## bagnut1

dessertdays said:


> What does everyone think of the taupe Cabotin? I wanted to get it right after my SA sent me the photos, thinking it was the price on 24s, but it's at full price in my US store.
> 
> I was hoping to get a neutral Cabotin + a blue Rejane (specifically, ocean SHW) in the long run, but if you had to pick between the two, which one would you get?
> 
> View attachment 4843744


Apparently this has been discontinued so if you want one you should get it.  The Rejane you can get later.


----------



## Greenredapple

dessertdays said:


> What does everyone think of the taupe Cabotin? I wanted to get it right after my SA sent me the photos, thinking it was the price on 24s, but it's at full price in my US store.
> 
> I was hoping to get a neutral Cabotin + a blue Rejane (specifically, ocean SHW) in the long run, but if you had to pick between the two, which one would you get?
> 
> View attachment 4843744


 
I love it. I personally love the unique shape of the bag. I am casual so I lean towards Cabotin.


----------



## savoy85

sarah7487 said:


> hello all again! I finally managed to try on the cabotin but realised I can’t really carry the look as my clothes tend to be more formal.
> But I found these gems! Both are similar in colours with gold hardware except the Rejane is a darker shade of purple burgundy while the Gabrielle is the Color eggplant.
> 
> I can’t make up my mind as I love the shape of the Gabrielle but a huge fan of the Rejane leather. Help me! Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4843703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843704



We're all thinking it: both!  But if I were forced to choose, that Rejane is stunning. I love gold hardware against deeper burgundy shades.


----------



## sarah7487

Tonimichelle said:


> Rejane would be my pick. Like you I much prefer the leather and also I think the Rejane is such a beautiful and unique shape.





Bagaholic222 said:


> Tough choice but I vote for the Rejane - it is so unique and the gold hardware really sets the colour off beautifully.  But I'd be happy with either





bagnut1 said:


> Oops!  I meant to say Rejane - the Gabrielle is the Carat bag.  (For some reason I always confuse these names.)





savoy85 said:


> We're all thinking it: both!  But if I were forced to choose, that Rejane is stunning. I love gold hardware against deeper burgundy shades.



thank you everyone! 
looks like Rejane is the winner!!!
Reveal coming up soon! ☺️


----------



## sarah7487

this was my dilemma too!
I think if I was much younger, always in my jeans and casual smart clothes, I would choose the Cabotin with no hesitation.

Now in my 40s, always in dresses, I will put the money towards the Rejane that fit my style better and last me for the years ahead ☺️



dessertdays said:


> What does everyone think of the taupe Cabotin? I wanted to get it right after my SA sent me the photos, thinking it was the price on 24s, but it's at full price in my US store.
> 
> I was hoping to get a neutral Cabotin + a blue Rejane (specifically, ocean SHW) in the long run, but if you had to pick between the two, which one would you get?
> 
> View attachment 4843744


----------



## textilegirl

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision
> 
> View attachment 4843637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843647


It's really gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## textilegirl

sarah7487 said:


> thank you everyone!
> looks like Rejane is the winner!!!
> Reveal coming up soon! ☺


The gold with the dark burgundy is stunning; hard to beat that combo.  And I'm with most everyone else in preferring the Rejane leather....looking forward to pics!


----------



## sarah7487

Here it is! The Rejane mini in burgundy and gold hardware.

thank you so much everyone for helping me decide on my very first Moynat.


----------



## v_bianca_m

textilegirl said:


> It's really gorgeous, enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## kipp

sarah7487 said:


> Here it is! The Rejane mini in burgundy and gold hardware.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for helping me decide on my very first Moynat.
> 
> View attachment 4844667


That's a beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

sarah7487 said:


> Here it is! The Rejane mini in burgundy and gold hardware.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for helping me decide on my very first Moynat.
> 
> View attachment 4844667


Congratulations - it is beautiful!!!


----------



## sarah7487

Here are more photos of the bag in different lighting


----------



## jayjay77

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision
> 
> View attachment 4843637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843647


Than you for sharing. I love everything about this bag.. .the color, shape, hardware!


----------



## mystar9898

Hi Moynat tpf family! 

Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy 




I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot! 

Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


----------



## mystar9898

sarah7487 said:


> Here it is! The Rejane mini in burgundy and gold hardware.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for helping me decide on my very first Moynat.



She's incredibly gorgeous! I love the burgundy and gold combination. Congratulations and welcome to the wonderful world of Moynat   Your photos are all so beautiful and detailed! Thank you for sharing.



Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the mod shots. I didn't want to miss out so I ordered one from 24sevres. It seems like I got the last one in red.
> 
> I made an inquiry through their online form and asked about the availability of Cabotin in neutral colours. Paris Saint-Honoré boutique replied that they only have pacific blue and redcurrant in stock. Additionally I was told that Cabotin will be discontinued
> 
> I have mixed feelings about my sudden impulse purchase. My fear is that the redcurrant colour is too orangey red rather than a true red. While I think that the unique shape of the bag begs for a fun colour, realistically thinking I would get more use out of the bag if it's in neutral colour like taupe or black.
> 
> I guess if I don't like the colour then I can always return it.



I hope you like it in red! If not... I am not sure if the London boutique is accessible to you but you may want to ask them what they have in stock. I inquired a couple of weeks ago and they still had the black Cabotin with studded strap, if you are looking for a neutral.



pinkorchid20 said:


> I had ordered the pink Cabotin from 24S some weeks ago but returned it as I wasn’t sure how practical it was for me both in terms of colour and format (especially its width). These were not taken to be shared so please forgive the lack of shoes and proper clothing, but maybe this is useful for someone considering ordering it online. Still torn and had hoped a neutral colour would pop up. The red is also gorgeous, but from other pictures it looks like an orange red?



Thank you for sharing these photos! My fuchsia Cabotin is probably still somewhere across the Atlantic so this was helpful. Maybe I am just a sucker for pink but I think it looks good on you! But I understand returning it if you don't feel 100% about it or if the shape doesn't work for you.



v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision



Oh, I love your Loulou and love the petrol blue! The leather looks stunning and so special. Thank you for sharing all this eye candy! All of these beautiful photos of beautiful bags cheered me up


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> Hi Moynat tpf family!
> 
> Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 4845684
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


It looks much better than on the website and official PR photos.  Congrats!


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> It looks much better than on the website and official PR photos.  Congrats!



Thank you so much! It's a deeper red in person that I also couldn't quite capture on the camera as I had a natural light source that was brightening up the photo! This is my first GHW Moynat (I usually tend to go for SHW or PHW, even for other bag brands) and I'm pleasantly surprised. It looks like a lucky red bag in this combination


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> Hi Moynat tpf family!
> 
> Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 4845684
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


Congrats on your ensemble and thanks so much for sharing! I agree with @Bagaholic222. Your picture really shows off how beautiful Moynat is vs. their official photos. The color payoff they’re able to achieve is incredible and your pic demonstrates that. Seeing your beautiful card holder makes me even more excited for my peacock SO.


----------



## bagnut1

mystar9898 said:


> Hi Moynat tpf family!
> 
> Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 4845684
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


That is a beautiful bag and I love the charm!  Congrats on getting it!  And, I LOVE the way they do gold hardware (and maybe even that it costs a little bit more - makes me think they really thought through the production process).
Madder is TDF, and I can't wait to see what reds will come with the new collections.


----------



## Siutip

mystar9898 said:


> Hi Moynat tpf family!
> 
> Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 4845684
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


@mystar9898, thank you for sharing the amazing bag ensemble. They look perfect together.  Agreed with others about official photos vs your real-life pix.  The colours are just incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Congrats on your ensemble and thanks so much for sharing! I agree with @Bagaholic222. Your picture really shows off how beautiful Moynat is vs. their official photos. The color payoff they’re able to achieve is incredible and your pic demonstrates that. Seeing your beautiful card holder makes me even more excited for my peacock SO.


I can't wait to see your SO peacock Gaby - the more I see the colour, the more I love it.  Definitely a chameleon neutral!


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Congrats on your ensemble and thanks so much for sharing! I agree with @Bagaholic222. Your picture really shows off how beautiful Moynat is vs. their official photos. The color payoff they’re able to achieve is incredible and your pic demonstrates that. Seeing your beautiful card holder makes me even more excited for my peacock SO.



Thank you so so much, @m_ichele! I read @Bagaholic222's comment that your SO peacock is a Gaby! OMG I am so excited for you! Peacock is such a gorgeous color. I had asked my SA for a green cardholder and Peacock was one of two choices she sent me. I almost went for the mint colored one as I mistakenly thought she had sent me a photo of a black cardholder (duh)!




So when I said I didn't want a black cardholder, she very kindly went outside and took a photo under natural light... (Moynat Takashimaya in Singapore has my heart, I swear! Such good service and lovely manager and staff )





Ahhh, I knew I had to have it! It is truly a chameleon color. Dark green tending on the blue green side, but under certain lighting it becomes this really really dark green that you can mistake for black! (Okay I just realized I am not inserting the cardholder flap the right way...) I hope these photos help get you even more excited for your peacock SO! Please do share photos when your SO arrives. I am drooling just at the thought of a peacock Gaby  It will be so gorgeous!




bagnut1 said:


> That is a beautiful bag and I love the charm!  Congrats on getting it!  And, I LOVE the way they do gold hardware (and maybe even that it costs a little bit more - makes me think they really thought through the production process).
> Madder is TDF, and I can't wait to see what reds will come with the new collections.





Siutip said:


> @mystar9898, thank you for sharing the amazing bag ensemble. They look perfect together.  Agreed with others about official photos vs your real-life pix.  The colours are just incredible! Congratulations!



Thank you so, so much @bagnut1 and @Siutip! Happy to share and just as happy to read your messages! Yes, the gold hardware is so special and I'm happy to see they are making more GHW bags now. I do love the charm as well, my SA picked it out for the madder/black Josephine and I love how it turned out together!

Funny enough, I did just take my photo with my two-year-old iPhone XS, and I can only imagine what kind of complex cameras (and studio setups) brands and retailers have access to


----------



## m_ichele

Thank you @mystar9898 for the additional peacock pictures!! In my boutique’s lighting, it looked almost as dark as black too, but the pic of your holder in natural light is what I remember seeing the peacock swatch for the first time.When I saw the color more accurately, I had the same reaction as you and easily made the decision for my SO. Your additional pictures definitely make me more excited for my Gaby pm


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Thank you @mystar9898 for the additional peacock pictures!! In my boutique’s lighting, it looked almost as dark as black too, but the pic of your holder in natural light is what I remember seeing the peacock swatch for the first time.When I saw the color more accurately, I had the same reaction as you and easily made the decision for my SO. Your additional pictures definitely make me more excited for my Gaby pm



Yay!   Cannot wait to see your beautiful peacock Gaby myself... So excited for you!


----------



## littleunicorn

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> In case there's someone on this Moynat forum interested in a Loulou bag, I'm sharing a few pictures of my new bag that I've just received yesterday. It's a gorgeous Loulou bag in satin calf leather - petrol blue color. The petrol blue has a green / teal undertone which somehow doesn't get captured on phone camera and the pictures don't do justice to how beautiful this bag is. I love the clean design with a unique shape, the palladium closure and the ingenious way how the (adjustable) strap is attached to the body, not pulling the sides when worn cross-body and most important - the strap drop is perfect for cross-body (on the longest setting for me), something I've been struggling with in general - none of my high end bags have a long enough strap for a proper cross-body. The leather looks thick and sturdy, very smooth and with a nice discreet sheen to it, without being too shiny (I'm definitely worried about scratches though with this type of leather, but this design would not look that good if it was a pebbled leather). The interior of the flap is in celadon color and the bag is leather lined with nude perle calfskin.
> 
> Saddle bags are my favorite shape, while petrol blue is one of my favorite shades for bags (next to taupe) and a good neutral for my wardrobe (or a pop of color depending on the combination). I'm lucky to have this bag, I (like to) feel as she was waiting for me in the Saint-Honore boutique in Paris (I bought it online, with the help of the lovely store manager from Paris).
> 
> P.S. I took a bit of time to decide between 3 color options - petrol blue, khaki (hunter green) and celadon, so thanks to Sourisbrune (here on the forum) for supporting me in my decision
> 
> View attachment 4843637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843647



@v_bianca_m
So sorry for the late reply as I was away (back last night), only saw your post now.
How lovely to meet a Loulou lover and yes, we both have petrol blue, only difference is the colour of its interior flap.
Congregations on the purchase!


----------



## littleunicorn

gem said:


> Received my purchases last week and just had the chance to take photos to share here
> 
> View attachment 4835837



Congratulations!
Beautiful bags, Paradis Low is ever so elegant!


----------



## littleunicorn

quadmama said:


> Sure. I usually wear blue jeans, navy blue, black and white tops. Probably will go well with pink. The color changes depending on the lighting. It looks more of purple/taro color indoor, but it turns into a pretty solid light gray in the sunlight. I love gray.
> 
> View attachment 4838038


@quadmama
Really love your Gaby Pm in Polar, it looks fantastic! 
Wish they will bring Polar in BB one day.


----------



## quadmama

littleunicorn said:


> @quadmama
> Really love your Gaby Pm in Polar, it looks fantastic!
> Wish they will bring Polar in BB one day.



Thanks! I am not sure if Polar comes in Gaby bb size. I didn't ask since I was only interested in the PM. Might be worth asking if bb size is what you are looking for.


----------



## littleunicorn

Just realised I can quote and reply in the same post... Sorry for the many replies before, a long catch up of beautiful photos. 




Sourisbrune said:


> I believe it has been discontinued, so you could probably find them on sale at some retailers.


I can't believe that Cabotin is been discontinued, its such a unique bag with unusual shape. 
However I saw it somewhere online (think is in one of the mel in melbourne video) that they are bring it out with no top handle and the attached shoulder strap, called Cabotin sholder - see the screenshot attachment photo. 




sarah7487 said:


> Here it is! The Rejane mini in burgundy and gold hardware.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for helping me decide on my very first Moynat.
> 
> View attachment 4844667


Your Rejane bb is a beautiful bag, Great colour combination with the GHW, congratulations! 




mystar9898 said:


> Hi Moynat tpf family!
> 
> Sharing my new Josephine PM in madder/black, with her Macaron and little sister peacock envelope card holder which both arrived today! She's now complete as a bag ensemble and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 4845684
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at all these beautiful colors... this is definitely a #nofilter shot!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


What a gorgeous family you have, The peacock SLG really caught my eye, so temping now!



m_ichele said:


> Congrats on your ensemble and thanks so much for sharing! I agree with @Bagaholic222. Your picture really shows off how beautiful Moynat is vs. their official photos. The color payoff they’re able to achieve is incredible and your pic demonstrates that. Seeing your beautiful card holder makes me even more excited for my peacock SO.


I agree with @Bagaholic222, Can't wait to see your peacock SO Gaby, it is such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## v_bianca_m

littleunicorn said:


> @v_bianca_m
> So sorry for the late reply as I was away (back last night), only saw your post now.
> How lovely to meet a Loulou lover and yes, we both have petrol blue, only difference is the colour of its interior flap.
> Congregations on the purchase!


Great, I know there were 2 shades of blue - a steel blue and a petrol blue and I assumed yours was a petrol blue. Initially I was a little worried that it might be too light, but the color looks great in person and it does change when photographed due to the light. 

Thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

littleunicorn said:


> I can't believe that Cabotin is been discontinued, its such a unique bag with unusual shape.
> However I saw it somewhere online (think is in one of the mel in melbourne video) that they are bring it out with no top handle and the attached shoulder strap, called Cabotin sholder - see the screenshot attachment photo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846596
> View attachment 4846597



I'm trying to imagine the geometry of opening this bag while wearing it.  It's not quite computing.


----------



## Greenredapple

So I received my package today. As expected the quality is amazing. The construction of the bag is simply something else. I have a weak spot for structured handbags. As for the colour.  I am still hesitating. Maybe it's a sign that I should return it. I think I had my heart set on a neutral. In different circumstances I would have accepted one in taupe (full price) offered recently, but unfortunaly I already exhausted half of my handbag funds earlier this year... If only I had known...

If anyone is interested. Groseille aka redcurrant is a bright red tinted with orange. I compared the bag with my other red bags so you can get a general idea how bright the redcurrant colour is.


----------



## kipp

What a gorgeous bag!


Greenredapple said:


> So I received my package today. As expected the quality is amazing. The construction of the bag is simply something else. I have a weak spot for structured handbags. As for the colour.  I am still hesitating. Maybe it's a sign that I should return it. I think I had my heart set on a neutral. In different circumstances I would have accepted one in taupe (full price) offered recently, but unfortunaly I already exhausted half of my handbag funds earlier this year... If only I had known...
> 
> If anyone is interested. Groseille aka redcurrant is a bright red tinted with orange. I compared the bag with my other red bags so you can get a general idea how bright the redcurrant colour is.
> 
> View attachment 4847718


What a gorgeous bag!  Yes, it is a little less bluish red than your others but I still think red works as a "neutral"---you obviously love red bags and know how to wear them.  Of course, if it isn't complete love, you should return, but it is a stunner!  Best wishes on your decision!


----------



## mystar9898

littleunicorn said:


> What a gorgeous family you have, The peacock SLG really caught my eye, so temping now!



Thank you so much @littleunicorn! Yes, peacock is a special chameleon color. Hope you find your special Moynat piece in peacock, too!



Greenredapple said:


> So I received my package today. As expected the quality is amazing. The construction of the bag is simply something else. I have a weak spot for structured handbags. As for the colour.  I am still hesitating. Maybe it's a sign that I should return it. I think I had my heart set on a neutral. In different circumstances I would have accepted one in taupe (full price) offered recently, but unfortunaly I already exhausted half of my handbag funds earlier this year... If only I had known...
> 
> If anyone is interested. Groseille aka redcurrant is a bright red tinted with orange. I compared the bag with my other red bags so you can get a general idea how bright the redcurrant colour is.



Wow, the groseille Cabotin is stunning! I never would have been drawn to it from just the 24S and studio photos. Thank you for sharing this photo. I do see the difference with the other shades of red, but stunning nonetheless and the depth of the color to me makes it a more versatile pop of color. (Personally I have also have a few bags in different red shades from blue-based to orange-tinged to a more "true" red. Only us bag fanatics can happily distinguish among them ) If you are not 100% about it and decide to return it, I hope you still find your Cabotin in the perfect neutral shade one day


----------



## littleunicorn

What does everyone think of the Gabrielle BB?

I am in torn about a 2 tone Gabrielle BB, the unsure point is it's a bit more formal... any suggestion or opinion would be very much appreciated.
May I also asked, any idea regarding what it can hold?


----------



## Greenredapple

kipp said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Yes, it is a little less bluish red than your others but I still think red works as a "neutral"---you obviously love red bags and know how to wear them. Of course, if it isn't complete love, you should return, but it is a stunner! Best wishes on your decision!





mystar9898 said:


> I do see the difference with the other shades of red, but stunning nonetheless and the depth of the color to me makes it a more versatile pop of color. (Personally I have also have a few bags in different red shades from blue-based to orange-tinged to a more "true" red. Only us bag fanatics can happily distinguish among them )



Tell me about. I love all shades of red. I often wear navy, black and grey so red goes well with my wardrobe. So I decided to keep the bag 

I doubt that Cabotin will be my last Moynat bag. I can always get gaby bb or loulou in neutral colour.


----------



## bagnut1

Greenredapple said:


> Tell me about. I love all shades of red. I often wear navy, black and grey so red goes well with my wardrobe. So I decided to keep the bag
> 
> I doubt that Cabotin will be my last Moynat bag. I can always get gaby bb or loulou in neutral colour.


Great you decided to keep it!  It's a great color and I'll bet that you end up wearing it a lot.


----------



## mystar9898

Greenredapple said:


> Tell me about. I love all shades of red. I often wear navy, black and grey so red goes well with my wardrobe. So I decided to keep the bag
> 
> I doubt that Cabotin will be my last Moynat bag. I can always get gaby bb or loulou in neutral colour.



Happy to hear you decided to keep your beautiful Cabotin! Looking forward to seeing your next neutral Moynat as well


----------



## Bagaholic222

Greenredapple said:


> Tell me about. I love all shades of red. I often wear navy, black and grey so red goes well with my wardrobe. So I decided to keep the bag
> 
> I doubt that Cabotin will be my last Moynat bag. I can always get gaby bb or loulou in neutral colour.


I echo the sentiments - love that red and glad that you decided to keep it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Does anyone follow Ramesh on IG?  A few days ago he posted photos from a visit to a French tannery (Hermès and Moynat use).  I wonder if he has a six month no-competition cause (that would be expiring the first of the year), and he’s planning ahead.  Wouldn’t it be interesting if he started his own company?- he has the experience.
Do you think he’s posting slight hints, or is my isolation starting to get to me?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anyone follow Ramesh on IG?  A few days ago he posted photos from a visit to a French tannery (Hermès and Moynat use).  I wonder if he has a six month no-competition cause (that would be expiring the first of the year), and he’s planning ahead.  Wouldn’t it be interesting if he started his own company?- he has the experience.
> Do you think he’s posting slight hints, or is my isolation starting to get to me?


I had the same thought when I saw those posts.  It would be amazing if this was hints of him doing research for impending projects!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anyone follow Ramesh on IG?  A few days ago he posted photos from a visit to a French tannery (Hermès and Moynat use).  I wonder if he has a six month no-competition cause (that would be expiring the first of the year), and he’s planning ahead.  Wouldn’t it be interesting if he started his own company?- he has the experience.
> Do you think he’s posting slight hints, or is my isolation starting to get to me?


I follow him too and was wondering if he was hinting at something. I hope so!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anyone follow Ramesh on IG?  A few days ago he posted photos from a visit to a French tannery (Hermès and Moynat use).  I wonder if he has a six month no-competition cause (that would be expiring the first of the year), and he’s planning ahead.  Wouldn’t it be interesting if he started his own company?- he has the experience.
> Do you think he’s posting slight hints, or is my isolation starting to get to me?


I do but missed that unfortunately.  I am sure he would be fantastic with his own company but I think he would need significant backing from one of the major luxury holding companies to do what he does on the scale he's been doing it.  Maybe there's a deal in the works?

Can't wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Greenredapple

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anyone follow Ramesh on IG?  A few days ago he posted photos from a visit to a French tannery (Hermès and Moynat use).  I wonder if he has a six month no-competition cause (that would be expiring the first of the year), and he’s planning ahead.  Wouldn’t it be interesting if he started his own company?- he has the experience.
> Do you think he’s posting slight hints, or is my isolation starting to get to me?



Thanks for the heads up. 

Wouldn't it be grand if he does start his own company


----------



## Sourisbrune

Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Wouldn't it be grand if he does start his own company


Greenredapple, your little green vehicle avatar is adorable!!!  For some reason I just noticed it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

littleunicorn said:


> What does everyone think of the Gabrielle BB?
> 
> I am in torn about a 2 tone Gabrielle BB, the unsure point is it's a bit more formal... any suggestion or opinion would be very much appreciated.
> May I also asked, any idea regarding what it can hold?


I do own 2 Gabrielle BB - 1 in black box leather and 1 in Tourterelle carat calf. I mainly use them for going out (dinners) as well as for the rare instance of me going shopping or lunching. It can fit my iPhone 11 Pro, car keys, 2 Hermès Calvis and 1 Bastia as well as a small round mirror and lipstick. It still has a bit of space but could become tricky to close. I don't find it too formal, but that will depend on the leather and colour I guess. It is a structured bag, but due to its tiny size, I find it much less formal than say a Kelly Sellier 25 or 28. One of my best bag purchases ever.


----------



## mystar9898

Hello again and Happy Friday, my Moynat tPF family!

It is truly a Happy Friday for me... I was getting ready to head out to see my mom, who is celebrating her birthday today, when my fuchsia Cabotin arrived one whole week ahead of my estimated delivery date! Immediately took photos to share. I was so excited I forgot to remove the plastic on the buckles 





Quick thoughts... I love this bag! Again the fuchsia is deeper and richer than the 24S photos. I have natural light spilling in the room (with blinds, so there's a bit of variation on the lighting) and tried to capture it best I could. It's a deeper, darker, less purplish pink which I love! I mentioned in an earlier post that pink is one of my favorite colors. I originally had a Bulgari Serpenti Forever bag in "flash amethyst" (which is their fuchsia pink) in my wish list, but when I saw this on 24S, I knew this would be a much better use of $, and an original Ramesh design at that. Again I can't say enough about the quality of the build and the craftsmanship that went into this bag, and all of the lovely details, especially those amazing buckles that make the cutest "click" sound, too. I am starting to sound like I'm writing a love letter to my bag... Moynat tends to do that to me  

I also tried on the bag with the strap and while practical and the perfect length both crossbody and shoulder bag style for me (at the shortest length), I think it's just gorgeous on its own with the top handle and without the strap. I still appreciate the strap to increase the bag's utility and practically, though!

Overall, I am so happy, so excited with my 4th Moynat and cannot wait for many more.

PS - I really do love 24S packaging! So lovely


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> Hello again and Happy Friday, my Moynat tPF family!
> 
> It is truly a Happy Friday for me... I was getting ready to head out to see my mom, who is celebrating her birthday today, when my fuchsia Cabotin arrived one whole week ahead of my estimated delivery date! Immediately took photos to share. I was so excited I forgot to remove the plastic on the buckles
> 
> View attachment 4851868
> View attachment 4851869
> 
> 
> Quick thoughts... I love this bag! Again the fuchsia is deeper and richer than the 24S photos. I have natural light spilling in the room (with blinds, so there's a bit of variation on the lighting) and tried to capture it best I could. It's a deeper, darker, less purplish pink which I love! I mentioned in an earlier post that pink is one of my favorite colors. I originally had a Bulgari Serpenti Forever bag in "flash amethyst" (which is their fuchsia pink) in my wish list, but when I saw this on 24S, I knew this would be a much better use of $, and an original Ramesh design at that. Again I can't say enough about the quality of the build and the craftsmanship that went into this bag, and all of the lovely details, especially those amazing buckles that make the cutest "click" sound, too. I am starting to sound like I'm writing a love letter to my bag... Moynat tends to do that to me
> 
> I also tried on the bag with the strap and while practical and the perfect length both crossbody and shoulder bag style for me (at the shortest length), I think it's just gorgeous on its own with the top handle and without the strap. I still appreciate the strap to increase the bag's utility and practically, though!
> 
> Overall, I am so happy, so excited with my 4th Moynat and cannot wait for many more.
> 
> PS - I really do love 24S packaging! So lovely


Congrats!  I can totally feel your excitement and joy coming through the 'page'- that's when you know you love something!


----------



## Greenredapple

Sourisbrune said:


> Greenredapple, your little green vehicle avatar is adorable!!!  For some reason I just noticed it.



Thank you  It's my dream "car". Found out that this whimsical looking vehicle was used in an add for frozen peas.




mystar9898 said:


> Again I can't say enough about the quality of the build and the craftsmanship that went into this bag, and all of the lovely details, especially those amazing buckles that make the cutest "click" sound, too. I am starting to sound like I'm writing a love letter to my bag... Moynat tends to do that to me



We are bag cousins   Your Cabotin in fucshia looks super cute. And I agree with everything you wrote regarding the bag. It's sturdy and surpringly, very easy to open and close. 

Because of the bad weather I haven't had the chance to use my Cabotin yet. Perhaps I am being fussy about the bag, but it's still new and I want to baby it for a little while longer until I will start using it  next week. I do think that the thick natural cow leather is very sturdy and could withstand some rain no problem.


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats!  I can totally feel your excitement and joy coming through the 'page'- that's when you know you love something!



Thank you so much @Bagaholic222, I am truly so happy! I came home, took it out of the dustbag and admired it for a while!  



Greenredapple said:


> We are bag cousins   Your Cabotin in fucshia looks super cute. And I agree with everything you wrote regarding the bag. It's sturdy and surpringly, very easy to open and close.
> 
> Because of the bad weather I haven't had the chance to use my Cabotin yet. Perhaps I am being fussy about the bag, but it's still new and I want to baby it for a little while longer until I will start using it  next week. I do think that the thick natural cow leather is very sturdy and could withstand some rain no problem.



Yes @Greenredapple, my fuchsia Cabotin says hi to your beautiful groseille Cabotin! Bag cousins indeed  I am so glad you decided to keep your Cabotin beauty! Same here, I still am not able to take my prettier bags out but I can't wait till I can. For now I'm sticking with bags that I can wipe down easily and that I wouldn't mind touching even with sanitizer/alcohol on my hands. Earlier I was thinking of buying a twilly to wrap around the handle. The calf leather does feel very sturdy, but still thinking about protecting the handles once I start using the bag more often. Keep us posted on how your Cabotin experience goes, especially as you start using it more


----------



## leechiyong

mystar9898 said:


> Hello again and Happy Friday, my Moynat tPF family!
> 
> It is truly a Happy Friday for me... I was getting ready to head out to see my mom, who is celebrating her birthday today, when my fuchsia Cabotin arrived one whole week ahead of my estimated delivery date! Immediately took photos to share. I was so excited I forgot to remove the plastic on the buckles
> 
> View attachment 4851868
> View attachment 4851869
> 
> 
> Quick thoughts... I love this bag! Again the fuchsia is deeper and richer than the 24S photos. I have natural light spilling in the room (with blinds, so there's a bit of variation on the lighting) and tried to capture it best I could. It's a deeper, darker, less purplish pink which I love! I mentioned in an earlier post that pink is one of my favorite colors. I originally had a Bulgari Serpenti Forever bag in "flash amethyst" (which is their fuchsia pink) in my wish list, but when I saw this on 24S, I knew this would be a much better use of $, and an original Ramesh design at that. Again I can't say enough about the quality of the build and the craftsmanship that went into this bag, and all of the lovely details, especially those amazing buckles that make the cutest "click" sound, too. I am starting to sound like I'm writing a love letter to my bag... Moynat tends to do that to me
> 
> I also tried on the bag with the strap and while practical and the perfect length both crossbody and shoulder bag style for me (at the shortest length), I think it's just gorgeous on its own with the top handle and without the strap. I still appreciate the strap to increase the bag's utility and practically, though!
> 
> Overall, I am so happy, so excited with my 4th Moynat and cannot wait for many more.
> 
> PS - I really do love 24S packaging! So lovely


What a beauty!  I saw this on 24S and am so glad you got it and are sharing it with us so I can stare at it.


----------



## mystar9898

leechiyong said:


> What a beauty!  I saw this on 24S and am so glad you got it and are sharing it with us so I can stare at it.



Oh, thank you so much @leechiyong!   Happy to share it as well! Been taking it out of the closet every few days just to look at it and touch it, too. Sounds pretty pathetic, but it will have to do while I am not going out

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## littleunicorn

pinkorchid20 said:


> I do own 2 Gabrielle BB - 1 in black box leather and 1 in Tourterelle carat calf. I mainly use them for going out (dinners) as well as for the rare instance of me going shopping or lunching. It can fit my iPhone 11 Pro, car keys, 2 Hermès Calvis and 1 Bastia as well as a small round mirror and lipstick. It still has a bit of space but could become tricky to close. I don't find it too formal, but that will depend on the leather and colour I guess. It is a structured bag, but due to its tiny size, I find it much less formal than say a Kelly Sellier 25 or 28. One of my best bag purchases ever.



Thank you very much @pinkorchid20 for sharing your Gabrielle BB experience, its very helpful .


----------



## Tonimichelle

mystar9898 said:


> Oh, thank you so much @leechiyong!   Happy to share it as well! Been taking it out of the closet every few days just to look at it and touch it, too. Sounds pretty pathetic, but it will have to do while I am not going out
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!


Not pathetic, or at least not alone! I frequently get my bags out and leave them in the bedroom just to make me smile when I walk past them. Just this afternoon my DH caught me admiring one and said “You’re not normal!”. My response “Maybe, but I’m not alone!”  . Congrats on your new purchase and enjoy however you can!


----------



## mystar9898

Tonimichelle said:


> Not pathetic, or at least not alone! I frequently get my bags out and leave them in the bedroom just to make me smile when I walk past them. Just this afternoon my DH caught me admiring one and said “You’re not normal!”. My response “Maybe, but I’m not alone!”  . Congrats on your new purchase and enjoy however you can!



ROFLMAO! I can't express enough how much I love this! 
You are all my people! We are all each other's people!


----------



## leechiyong

mystar9898 said:


> Oh, thank you so much @leechiyong!   Happy to share it as well! Been taking it out of the closet every few days just to look at it and touch it, too. Sounds pretty pathetic, but it will have to do while I am not going out
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!


It doesn't sound pathetic to me; it sounds wonderful with a bag that gorgeous.  I'm living vicariously through you here.


----------



## marvelboy

Hi. Not sure if this is the right thread to ask. Would like to ask if anyone knows how much is the Cabotin bag in euros? Thank you.


----------



## Bagaholic222

marvelboy said:


> Hi. Not sure if this is the right thread to ask. Would like to ask if anyone knows how much is the Cabotin bag in euros? Thank you.


$3,800 Euros


----------



## marvelboy

Bagaholic222 said:


> $3,800 Euros



Thank you!


----------



## konacoffee

Hey everyone!

I picked up my Rejane Perfecto on Sunday and was over the moon. However, upon closer inspection the corners weren't very neat. One side seems to have messy glazing and the leather is cut(?) along the grain. I didn't want to agitate that leather bit in case I made it worse, but there is a tiny tear along the line of the grain. In the other corner of the flap theres a tiny black mark that didn't rub off. They're both really small imperfections, but maybe because they're at the front I can't help honing in on them.

I'm just gutted tbh. I know the bags are handmade so maybe I'm just expecting too much? I also did take them home with me so I'm not sure if exchanging is a possibility. But at the same time I didn't have these issues with my other Moynat bags and it's really dampened my enjoyment of the purchase.

I'm planning on calling my SA tomorrow to see about what options I have since I did take off the plastic from the closure and take it home with me. I feel like I'm over-reacting, but at the same time it's just hard for me to stomach this disappointment for the price I paid for this bag.

I'd appreciate some feedback.

Edit: I looked at it more and found more tiny black spots near the glazing on the back. Idk how good the pictures are showing it and I still feel like maybe I'm being too picky? I feel really conflicted now.


----------



## optimisticqt

konacoffee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I picked up my Rejane Perfecto on Sunday and was over the moon. However, upon closer inspection the corners weren't very neat. One side seems to have messy glazing and the leather is cut(?) along the grain. I didn't want to agitate that leather bit in case I made it worse, but there is a tiny tear along the line of the grain. In the other corner of the flap theres a tiny black mark that didn't rub off. They're both really small imperfections, but maybe because they're at the front I can't help honing in on them.
> 
> I'm just gutted tbh. I know the bags are handmade so maybe I'm just expecting too much? I also did take them home with me so I'm not sure if exchanging is a possibility. But at the same time I didn't have these issues with my other Moynat bags and it's really dampened my enjoyment of the purchase.
> 
> I'm planning on calling my SA tomorrow to see about what options I have since I did take off the plastic from the closure and take it home with me. I feel like I'm over-reacting, but at the same time it's just hard for me to stomach this disappointment for the price I paid for this bag.
> 
> I'd appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Edit: I looked at it more and found more tiny black spots near the glazing on the back. Idk how good the pictures are showing it and I still feel like maybe I'm being too picky? I feel really conflicted now.
> 
> View attachment 4856373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856399


I'd definitely request an exchange. Was the bag straight out of the box, or was it on display? Could also have been that people were handling it roughly, but at the price and service level Moynat commands, I think it's reasonable to request a replacement.


----------



## konacoffee

optimisticqt said:


> I'd definitely request an exchange. Was the bag straight out of the box, or was it on display? Could also have been that people were handling it roughly, but at the price and service level Moynat commands, I think it's reasonable to request a replacement.



I'm not sure. I actually paid in advance and went to pick it up. I guess I just feel a bit guilty since I did remove the plastic covering and put my stuff inside, though I haven't actually carried out with me for the day.

I'll contact my SA tomorrow and see what he says. Considering this wasn't a cheap buy, I'm hoping something can be worked out. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## mystar9898

leechiyong said:


> It doesn't sound pathetic to me; it sounds wonderful with a bag that gorgeous.  I'm living vicariously through you here.



Thank you @leechiyong, we all just get each other  I live vicariously through all the lovely folks here who post such pretty photos and provide such good intel, too! Especially when I'm on ban island 



konacoffee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I picked up my Rejane Perfecto on Sunday and was over the moon. However, upon closer inspection the corners weren't very neat. One side seems to have messy glazing and the leather is cut(?) along the grain. I didn't want to agitate that leather bit in case I made it worse, but there is a tiny tear along the line of the grain. In the other corner of the flap theres a tiny black mark that didn't rub off. They're both really small imperfections, but maybe because they're at the front I can't help honing in on them.
> 
> I'm just gutted tbh. I know the bags are handmade so maybe I'm just expecting too much? I also did take them home with me so I'm not sure if exchanging is a possibility. But at the same time I didn't have these issues with my other Moynat bags and it's really dampened my enjoyment of the purchase.
> 
> I'm planning on calling my SA tomorrow to see about what options I have since I did take off the plastic from the closure and take it home with me. I feel like I'm over-reacting, but at the same time it's just hard for me to stomach this disappointment for the price I paid for this bag.
> 
> I'd appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Edit: I looked at it more and found more tiny black spots near the glazing on the back. Idk how good the pictures are showing it and I still feel like maybe I'm being too picky? I feel really conflicted now.



I see what you're saying and don't think you're being nitpicky at all! I would take it back and ask for an exchange if they have a few others you could inspect, or if not, have it taken in for assessment and a possible repair. I also had a very small loose thread on the bottom of my Gaby which I only noticed after using it a couple of times (very carefully!), and took it back to the boutique the next time I was in SG. They accepted it for repair with no question and no fees, sent it to Paris and it arrived back in SG about a month later. I am quite confident they will be happy to help you out on this and would only want you to be completely happy with your bag. Do let us know how it goes 

PS - I think I've also exchanged messages with you on the BC FB group?  I couldn't forget this lovely Rejane Perfecto!


----------



## konacoffee

> PS - I think I've also exchanged messages with you on the BC FB group?  I couldn't forget this lovely Rejane Perfecto!



I think I know who you are! Yes, I did post this bag on the BC group, haha. This Perfecto really is a lovely bag and the color is just !


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I picked up my Rejane Perfecto on Sunday and was over the moon. However, upon closer inspection the corners weren't very neat. One side seems to have messy glazing and the leather is cut(?) along the grain. I didn't want to agitate that leather bit in case I made it worse, but there is a tiny tear along the line of the grain. In the other corner of the flap theres a tiny black mark that didn't rub off. They're both really small imperfections, but maybe because they're at the front I can't help honing in on them.
> 
> I'm just gutted tbh. I know the bags are handmade so maybe I'm just expecting too much? I also did take them home with me so I'm not sure if exchanging is a possibility. But at the same time I didn't have these issues with my other Moynat bags and it's really dampened my enjoyment of the purchase.
> 
> I'm planning on calling my SA tomorrow to see about what options I have since I did take off the plastic from the closure and take it home with me. I feel like I'm over-reacting, but at the same time it's just hard for me to stomach this disappointment for the price I paid for this bag.
> 
> I'd appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Edit: I looked at it more and found more tiny black spots near the glazing on the back. Idk how good the pictures are showing it and I still feel like maybe I'm being too picky? I feel really conflicted now.
> 
> View attachment 4856373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856399


You’re not being picky.  The corner looks like it has a drop of smeared sealant.  Best of luck!


----------



## dessertdays

My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!






My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)




So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued, within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future


----------



## Greenredapple

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future



Congrats! I think Cabotin is a great bag.


----------



## Siutip

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future


Thanks for sharing your new bag. The color is stunning!! The luggage tag must be a pleasant surprise! You have a wonderful SA. Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## konacoffee

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued, within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future



It's beautiful! I passed on this one before, but I might have to call my SA and ask him to find me one. 

That tag is so cute! I got a rabbit one for the CNY and some moon cakes when I got my Perfecto. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## littleunicorn

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued, within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future



Cabotin in Pacific blue is absolutely beautiful, what a great buy!


----------



## konacoffee

My small Moynat family!

I went in today to exchange my Rejane Perfecto, but unfortunately they didn't have a replacement. I did think about going for the Rejane in Black & Gold, but I just couldn't get my mind off the Cabotin so I went for the taupe one. I feel a lot more settled and happy with my purchase (plus I have some store credit for next time!)


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> My small Moynay family!
> 
> I went in today to exchange my Rejane Perfecto, but unfortunately they didn't have a replacement. I did think about going for the Rejane in Black & Gold, but I just couldn't get my mind off the Cabotin so I went for the taupe one. I feel a lot more settled and happy with my purchase (plus I have some store credit for next time!)
> 
> View attachment 4858427


 What a lovely family portrait  Glad to hear you had a happy resolution! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## dessertdays

Siutip said:


> The luggage tag must be a pleasant surprise! You have a wonderful SA. Enjoy your lovely bag!



It was! My SA said I could get it stamped, so I'll probably pass by next time I'm in the area to say hi and to get that done. He had the patience of a saint dealing with me from my point of view, given how many times he had to deal with my semi-stream of consciousness Whatsapp messages trying to figure out which bag to get.



konacoffee said:


> That tag is so cute! I got a rabbit one for the CNY and some moon cakes when I got my Perfecto. Congrats on your new bag!



Oooh were the mooncakes Moynat-themed too? I was gonna ask what you decided to do about the Perfecto, but I just saw your post - lovely choice! If you are who I think you are on BC, I like how we ended up switching colors from what we each initially wanted lol


----------



## konacoffee

dessertdays said:


> It was! My SA said I could get it stamped, so I'll probably pass by next time I'm in the area to say hi and to get that done. He had the patience of a saint dealing with me from my point of view, given how many times he had to deal with my semi-stream of consciousness Whatsapp messages trying to figure out which bag to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh were the mooncakes Moynat-themed too? I was gonna ask what you decided to do about the Perfecto, but I just saw your post - lovely choice! If you are who I think you are on BC, I like how we ended up switching colors from what we each initially wanted lol




The moon cakes came in a pretty tin! But I don't think the packaging is Moynat themed.

I get you with the stream of consciousness thing. I put my SA through a similar situation, hahaha. He sent me so. many. pictures. I went from wanting a Gaby to a Cabotin to a Rejane back to a Gaby then the Cabotin. I'm terribly indecisive sometimes, lol.

I did notice that about our Cabotins, lol! I did like the blue one too, but the taupe really spoke to me somehow. I guess some things are just meant to be.


----------



## mystar9898

konacoffee said:


> I think I know who you are! Yes, I did post this bag on the BC group, haha. This Perfecto really is a lovely bag and the color is just !



Happy to see you here and on BC!   hope you were able to get a good result out of talking to Moynat about your Rejane! 

Edit: sorry, the new messages did not load when I made this comment. Congrats on your new Cabotin!


----------



## mystar9898

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued, within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future



Lovely Cabotin and what a sweet surprise from your SA! Like @konacoffee I think I know you from BC, too!  I don’t post a lot there but comment more. There’s just a handful of us vocal Moynat lovers there, so I always feel more comfortable posting here with y’all!


----------



## littleunicorn

bagnut1 said:


> I'm trying to imagine the geometry of opening this bag while wearing it. It's not quite computing.


@bagnut1, my thought exactly!
Personally somehow the current design of Cabotin is more appearing to me, very happy to own one.
Such a shame to hear its discontinued.



konacoffee said:


> I went in today to exchange my Rejane Perfecto, but unfortunately they didn't have a replacement. I did think about going for the Rejane in Black & Gold, but I just couldn't get my mind off the Cabotin so I went for the taupe one. I feel a lot more settled and happy with my purchase (plus I have some store credit for next time!)



@konacoffee, What a great exchange, Cabotin in Taupe is beautiful and classic is a way, it will go with almost everything. Congrats! 
You can always get the Rejane Perfecto later when they have other stock or colour in, but with Cabotin once sold out I think this might be it unless look for a preloved later down the line.


----------



## Greenredapple

konacoffee said:


> My small Moynat family!
> 
> I went in today to exchange my Rejane Perfecto, but unfortunately they didn't have a replacement. I did think about going for the Rejane in Black & Gold, but I just couldn't get my mind off the Cabotin so I went for the taupe one. I feel a lot more settled and happy with my purchase (plus I have some store credit for next time!)
> 
> View attachment 4858427



Congrats on your new Cabotin. The bag is so cute placed in the middle with her Moynat siblings. Love your collection


----------



## Sourisbrune

New Quattro color combination- Celadon and Peach.  I love the subtle vibe!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Chinese New Year charms!  They are purchasable on a deposit and first-come/first-served basis.  When the deposit spaces are filled, they will not be available for purchase later.  Feel free to contact Curtis (Int’l manager based in NYC), or your local SA, with your inquiries. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Courtesy of Curtis!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> New Quattro color combination- Celadon and Peach.  I love the subtle vibe!
> View attachment 4858972
> View attachment 4858973


@Sourisbrune Have you received your Oh!tote in tpm yet?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> @Sourisbrune Have you received your Oh!tote in tpm yet?


Thank you for asking.
Not yet.  I was hoping it would come in September, but Curtis told me the other day, I’ll probably receive it in two or three weeks. I’m crossing my fingers he’s correct. I’ll post photos and a review when I get it. Michele’s review of her tpm has excited me.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for asking.
> Not yet.  I was hoping it would come in September, but Curtis told me the other day, I’ll probably receive it in two or three weeks. I’m crossing my fingers he’s correct. I’ll post photos and a review when I get it. Michele’s review of her tpm has excited me.


I can't wait to see it - was it in silver or bronze?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I can't wait to see it - was it in silver or bronze?


I have the bronze in the mm size, my future tpm is silver/black.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for asking.
> Not yet.  I was hoping it would come in September, but Curtis told me the other day, I’ll probably receive it in two or three weeks. I’m crossing my fingers he’s correct. I’ll post photos and a review when I get it. Michele’s review of her tpm has excited me.


I can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## MommyDaze

konacoffee said:


> The moon cakes came in a pretty tin! But I don't think the packaging is Moynat themed.
> 
> I get you with the stream of consciousness thing. I put my SA through a similar situation, hahaha. He sent me so. many. pictures. I went from wanting a Gaby to a Cabotin to a Rejane back to a Gaby then the Cabotin. I'm terribly indecisive sometimes, lol.
> 
> I did notice that about our Cabotins, lol! I did like the blue one too, but the taupe really spoke to me somehow. I guess some things are just meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 4858445


Def not a Moynat tin. I just got mooncakes in the same tin from Kee Wah Bakery.  It is beautiful though. Love your taupe Cabotin!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> I have the bronze in the mm size, my future tpm is silver/black.


I haven't seen any photos of the silver/black on their website yet but super excited to see yours


----------



## Blindii

Sourisbrune said:


> New Quattro color combination- Celadon and Peach.  I love the subtle vibe!
> View attachment 4858972
> View attachment 4858973


Thank you @Sourisbrune for always providing us with the latest intel. This color combo is so pretty, wonder if it will be available in another bag design. Did someone say Rejane?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Blindii said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune for always providing us with the latest intel. This color combo is so pretty, wonder if it will be available in another bag design. Did someone say Rejane?


Hahaha!  I’ll ask.  I know the Loulou comes in celadon.  I love this style in this color.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Blindii said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune for always providing us with the latest intel. This color combo is so pretty, wonder if it will be available in another bag design. Did someone say Rejane?


I just asked.  Accompanied by a sad face emoji, I was told the celadon/peach will not be available in the Rejane.  The celadon Loulou’s interior is yellow.


----------



## textilegirl

Sourisbrune said:


> Hahaha!  I’ll ask.  I know the Loulou comes in celadon.  I love this style in this color.
> View attachment 4859865



This is soooooo making my heart beat faster but I need another bag like I need the proverbial hole in my head


----------



## Blindii

Sourisbrune said:


> I just asked.  Accompanied by a sad face emoji, I was told the celadon/peach will not be available in the Rejane.  The celadon Loulou’s interior is yellow.


Thanks so much for asking! It’s such a great color combo. Don’t know if you remember, but I DMed you to get Curtis’ contact info regarding the Josephine sale. I didn’t end up getting one, but got a Madeline strap instead! Loving it so far!


----------



## mystar9898

textilegirl said:


> This is soooooo making my heart beat faster but I need another bag like I need the proverbial hole in my head



LOL!  I so get you and feel the same way. I come on here and can look at new, old photos, feel my heartbeat go faster, and want more M bags... I still have a four-bag M wish list. But you put it perfectly -- I need another bag like I need a hole in the head indeed


----------



## lulilu

Blindii said:


> Thanks so much for asking! It’s such a great color combo. Don’t know if you remember, but I DMed you to get Curtis’ contact info regarding the Josephine sale. I didn’t end up getting one, but got a Madeline strap instead! Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860292





mystar9898 said:


> LOL!  I so get you and feel the same way. I come on here and can look at new, old photos, feel my heartbeat go faster, and want more M bags... I still have a four-bag M wish list. But you put it perfectly -- I need another bag like I need a hole in the head indeed



So true for many of us -- eagerly hoping and waiting for things to be back to normal and we have places to go, to carry our bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Blindii said:


> Thanks so much for asking! It’s such a great color combo. Don’t know if you remember, but I DMed you to get Curtis’ contact info regarding the Josephine sale. I didn’t end up getting one, but got a Madeline strap instead! Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860292



 Yes, I remember. Congratulations! I love the Madeleine for the architectural thought behind it’s structural design, and I adore its simplicity. 
I see you bought a wonderful neutral color combination. I’m happy to hear you are enjoying it.


----------



## DoggieBags

I finally picked up a Rejane Tricolore 23 in the Winter Green/Cobalt/Fog combination


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> I have the bronze in the mm size, my future tpm is silver/black.


Can't wait to see your silver/black tote. It sounds lovely indeed.



Sourisbrune said:


> I have some exciting news, courtesy of Curtis- the pm Oh! Tote ($1080USD) will be coming out this fall in the pewter/silver combo and the red/bronze combo. I’ll let you know more, as we get closer. You can always contact Curtis, in August, to reserve one w/ a deposit.


@Sourisbrune, the fairy godmother of Moynat , I am very interested in the pewter/silver combo.
May I please check is the Pm the new small size which bought out this year? The smallest size for the Oh! Tote right now?
May I also ask, any possibility of having any more info regarding the colour pewter? I am trying to imagine it but not quite successful, professional help needed...   >_<"


----------



## Cool Breeze

DoggieBags said:


> I finally picked up a Rejane Tricolore 23 in the Winter Green/Cobalt/Fog combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861175
> View attachment 4861176
> View attachment 4861177


Congratulation, it’s a beauty!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

DoggieBags said:


> I finally picked up a Rejane Tricolore 23 in the Winter Green/Cobalt/Fog combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861175
> View attachment 4861176
> View attachment 4861177


It’s gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Can't wait to see your silver/black tote. It sounds lovely indeed.
> 
> 
> @Sourisbrune, the fairy godmother of Moynat , I am very interested in the pewter/silver combo.
> May I please check is the Pm the new small size which bought out this year? The smallest size for the Oh! Tote right now?
> May I also ask, any possibility of having any more info regarding the colour pewter? I am trying to imagine it but not quite successful, professional help needed...   >_<"


Fairy Godmother- hahahaha!  I love it.  I wish I could wave a magic wand and gift myself, and everyone on the thread, with a pumpkin carriage full of Moynat goodies.
The pm is the newest size.  This fall it will be available in the black/pewter/silver.  I have a photo of the three sizes- picture the black (mm in the photo) in the smallest size.  If you have further questions, please feel free to ask.
I think the price has gone up to $1080 or $1090.  The strap drop is the same for all three- (great shoulder strap length) about 9-ish”.  Same interior on all three bags.  I have the mm and I use a Fourbi.  My Hermes 25 Fourbi will fit in the pm, too.


This is the mm- the same print as the pm.


The interior of my mm Oh! Tote (and my Fourb)-


I hope the photos and wee bit of info help!


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> I finally picked up a Rejane Tricolore 23 in the Winter Green/Cobalt/Fog combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861175
> View attachment 4861176
> View attachment 4861177


I love the color blocking and the colors are perfect together.  Beautiful choice!


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> Fairy Godmother- hahahaha! I love it. I wish I could wave a magic wand and gift myself, and everyone on the thread with a pumpkin carriage full of Moynat goodies.


This would be wonderful, isn't it? 

Thanks a lot for the detail and clear explanation, I got it now... Originally thought pewter might be the new base colour, was thinking they might bring out a new colour combo, silly me!


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> I love the color blocking and the colors are perfect together.  Beautiful choice!


It was actually one of your posts that got me interested in the tricolor. Thank you so much for all the info and pictures you post. I’ve learned so much about the brand from you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> It was actually one of your posts that got me interested in the tricolor. Thank you so much for all the info and pictures you post. I’ve learned so much about the brand from you!


----------



## nik145

Hello Moynat-lovers!  I received my personalized MM Oh tote a few months ago and was completely blown away by the service Moynat's offering.  My lovely SA hunted down the only MM black/silver Oh tote w/o the middle bar left in the world for me and sent it to Paris to have it personalized.  I gave them three themes I wanted on the bag and they could do whatever they wanted with the themes.  And they didn't disappoint!  The image came back better than expected and the hand-written note from the legendary Ramesh Nair was the cherry on top.


----------



## m_ichele

nik145 said:


> Hello Moynat-lovers!  I received my personalized MM Oh tote a few months ago and was completely blown away by the service Moynat's offering.  My lovely SA hunted down the only MM black/silver Oh tote w/o the middle bar left in the world for me and sent it to Paris to have it personalized.  I gave them three themes I wanted on the bag and they could do whatever they wanted with the themes.  And they didn't disappoint!  The image came back better than expected and the hand-written note from the legendary Ramesh Nair was the cherry on top.


How special!! I’d love to see if you don’t mind sharing a pic


----------



## Dillonk

Bonjour Ladies and Gents,

I would like to ask a question. I had just recently ordered and unboxed a beautiful compact Virage Taurillon leather wallet that I received today. However, upon further inspection I noticed a bit of an oddity stemming from the top of the zipper where the interior piece of the Taurillon leather would supposedly be attached to the exterior piece of the Taurillon leather. It’s sort of peeling/separating? I am wondering if I am either being nit picky or fair in feeling as though I should take some action to get a return or partial reimbursement. I ordered this from 24S as well. It’s brand new and hasn’t even been used. I really love this brand and this is such a beautiful piece, but I am a bit disheartened. This would/should be my fourth piece from such an amazing brand. I really hope I can get some wisdom from you guys! I promise that it’s not buyer’s remorse. It’s just that I had noticed how ugly that part of the wallet looked. I would expect it to be better sealed or something like that? 
Thank you all so much for your help and information.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Dillonk said:


> Bonjour Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I would like to ask a question. I had just recently ordered and unboxed a beautiful compact Virage Taurillon leather wallet that I received today. However, upon further inspection I noticed a bit of an oddity stemming from the top of the zipper where the interior piece of the Taurillon leather would supposedly be attached to the exterior piece of the Taurillon leather. It’s sort of peeling/separating? I am wondering if I am either being nit picky or fair in feeling as though I should take some action to get a return or partial reimbursement. I ordered this from 24S as well. It’s brand new and hasn’t even been used. I really love this brand and this is such a beautiful piece, but I am a bit disheartened. This would/should be my fourth piece from such an amazing brand. I really hope I can get some wisdom from you guys! I promise that it’s not buyer’s remorse. It’s just that I had noticed how ugly that part of the wallet looked. I would expect it to be better sealed or something like that?
> Thank you all so much for your help and information.
> 
> View attachment 4862465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862467


I would send photos to a Moynat SA.  They could give you recommendations on what to do- perhaps even sending the wallet to their spa.


----------



## Dillonk

Dillonk said:


> Bonjour Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I would like to ask a question. I had just recently ordered and unboxed a beautiful compact Virage Taurillon leather wallet that I received today. However, upon further inspection I noticed a bit of an oddity stemming from the top of the zipper where the interior piece of the Taurillon leather would supposedly be attached to the exterior piece of the Taurillon leather. It’s sort of peeling/separating? I am wondering if I am either being nit picky or fair in feeling as though I should take some action to get a return or partial reimbursement. I ordered this from 24S as well. It’s brand new and hasn’t even been used. I really love this brand and this is such a beautiful piece, but I am a bit disheartened. This would/should be my fourth piece from such an amazing brand. I really hope I can get some wisdom from you guys!
> Thank you all so much for your help and information.
> 
> View attachment 4862465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862467





Sourisbrune said:


> I would send photos to a Moynat SA.  They could give you recommendations on what to do- perhaps even sending the wallet to their spa.


Thank you! So you do agree that this isn’t really an acceptable condition for the wallet? I just don’t understand why/how it could’ve come like this? I suppose that every brand will have their days. However, I guess I was just hopping that I was being too picky so that I could continue on a long reign of flawless Moynat pieces!


----------



## Hermesanity

Hi everyone! It has been a long, long hiatus for me on bug purchases - life happened and I never seemed to have time to go on a proper visit to the shops - but I was able to take the plunge again today and wanted to share my joy! I finally made my way to the store intending to try on some bags and left with two new additions (this is on top of a Josephine I ordered from 24S two weeks ago - eek). 

It was so nice to be back in the store again, and to actually touch and feel the different leathers and see the colours come to life in person.  Not to mention the amazing customer service, as always. 

I left with a mini gabrielle in storm with ghw - I was a bit hesitant on the M as I don't like letters on my hardware but was a total convert once I tried it on - the M was integrated really well on the gaby and I couldn't say no to the colour combination.  

As for the second bag, I casually mentioned after I finished paying for the Gabrielle how I wanted to see a bag I saw on Moynat's Instagram. It turned out there had been one sitting in the back for months - it had apparently arrived before the Covid shutdown and I suppose no one had asked about it since.  Oh my - it was love at first sight... I pretty much refused to put jt down. Introducing Ms Marie Louise in box.  The shape, the art deco inspired bicolor clasp, and the workmanship is incredible. 

Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hermesanity said:


> Hi everyone! It has been a long, long hiatus for me on bug purchases - life happened and I never seemed to have time to go on a proper visit to the shops - but I was able to take the plunge again today and wanted to share my joy! I finally made my way to the store intending to try on some bags and left with two new additions (this is on top of a Josephine I ordered from 24S two weeks ago - eek).
> 
> It was so nice to be back in the store again, and to actually touch and feel the different leathers and see the colours come to life in person.  Not to mention the amazing customer service, as always.
> 
> I left with a mini gabrielle in storm with ghw - I was a bit hesitant on the M as I don't like letters on my hardware but was a total convert once I tried it on - the M was integrated really well on the gaby and I couldn't say no to the colour combination.
> 
> As for the second bag, I casually mentioned after I finished paying for the Gabrielle how I wanted to see a bag I saw on Moynat's Instagram. It turned out there had been one sitting in the back for months - it had apparently arrived before the Covid shutdown and I suppose no one had asked about it since.  Oh my - it was love at first sight... I pretty much refused to put jt down. Introducing Ms Marie Louise in box.  The shape, the art deco inspired bicolor clasp, and the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4862860


It is such a pretty bag!  Congratulations!  I’d love to see your new Gabrielle, too


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Hi everyone! It has been a long, long hiatus for me on bug purchases - life happened and I never seemed to have time to go on a proper visit to the shops - but I was able to take the plunge again today and wanted to share my joy! I finally made my way to the store intending to try on some bags and left with two new additions (this is on top of a Josephine I ordered from 24S two weeks ago - eek).
> 
> It was so nice to be back in the store again, and to actually touch and feel the different leathers and see the colours come to life in person.  Not to mention the amazing customer service, as always.
> 
> I left with a mini gabrielle in storm with ghw - I was a bit hesitant on the M as I don't like letters on my hardware but was a total convert once I tried it on - the M was integrated really well on the gaby and I couldn't say no to the colour combination.
> 
> As for the second bag, I casually mentioned after I finished paying for the Gabrielle how I wanted to see a bag I saw on Moynat's Instagram. It turned out there had been one sitting in the back for months - it had apparently arrived before the Covid shutdown and I suppose no one had asked about it since.  Oh my - it was love at first sight... I pretty much refused to put jt down. Introducing Ms Marie Louise in box.  The shape, the art deco inspired bicolor clasp, and the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4862860


 Stunning! I love the Art Deco look!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

nik145 said:


> Hello Moynat-lovers!  I received my personalized MM Oh tote a few months ago and was completely blown away by the service Moynat's offering.  My lovely SA hunted down the only MM black/silver Oh tote w/o the middle bar left in the world for me and sent it to Paris to have it personalized.  I gave them three themes I wanted on the bag and they could do whatever they wanted with the themes.  And they didn't disappoint!  The image came back better than expected and the hand-written note from the legendary Ramesh Nair was the cherry on top.


I’m sad that Moynat no long offers that blank-canvas option.  They only had a handful of mm and GM bags available worldwide.  I don’t know why they’d get rid of that option.
I’d love to see your bag!


----------



## Hermesanity

Cool Breeze said:


> It is such a pretty bag!  Congratulations!  I’d love to see your new Gabrielle, too



Thanks so much!  Here she is with her new heart charm as well!


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> My Moynat Cabotin in Pacific arrived last night! I know I asked for advice about the taupe one, but I realized it was fairly close color-wise to another bag I already had for the same purpose, so I took the plunge and got my first blue bag. (The taupe one's still available at the NYC Saks store as of 30 minutes ago, in case anyone needed the enabling.) Still feeling giddy over how pretty it is!
> 
> View attachment 4858079
> View attachment 4858080
> View attachment 4858082
> 
> 
> My SA mailed the bag with an additional box containing this luggage tag, presumably because I told him I was deliberating getting the bag for myself as a birthday present. I had to look up which address it was referring to, and I'm still not 100% sure (I think it's the Empire State Building's?)
> 
> View attachment 4858077
> 
> 
> So glad to have finally gotten my first Moynat bag, after so much mental back-and-forth. I went from being hyperfocused on getting a very specific kind of Rejane that didn't exist yet (single tone 23cm in some shade of blue with taurillon blush leather), whether by playing the waiting game or via special order, for months, to deciding to get the Cabotin after I realized it was going to be discontinued, within a week. I guess this was somewhat an impulse buy, and a fairly weighty one at full price, but I'm looking forward to being out and about with this bag in the near future


The cross-streets: one is the Paris store’s street addres, and the other represents the Sak’s Fifth Avenue Moynat boutique.  These macaroons were created for the new NYC Sak’s boutique’s opening.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Thanks so much!  Here she is with her new heart charm as well!
> 
> View attachment 4862966


That color is !!!!  I love it!


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> Thanks so much!  Here she is with her new heart charm as well!
> 
> View attachment 4862966



@Hermesanity The depth of that color storm is AMAZING and the GHW looks great with it! I am so partial to the Gabrielles and the Gabys, they always make me smile when I see them! Especially great seeing it after a long and tough day   Your ML is beautiful and so unique, too. Thank you so much for sharing and happy you have re-ignited your Moynat shopping! More for us to enjoy looking at and drooling over when you get to post your beauties

@Sourisbrune Thank you for sharing the CNY macarons! I've placed my preorder for the gray one and can't wait till they arrive. I was told some time December to January


----------



## Sourisbrune

New to NYC- Gabrielle





New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813


They had another one with a larger blue stripe that was really neat on their Instagram.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813


Thanks a lot for sharing the photos again, @Sourisbrune! 
Agree with you, this New Oh! Tote. colour combo isn’t my cup of tea too... Such a shame, I was really looking forward to the new combo


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813


Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune The Gabrielle is gorgeous! That shade of pink with GHW is so elegant!  You know I’m a big fan of the Oh! Tote, but I agree, not a fan of this particular color way. It’s too busy for my eyes.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813


Is this the new silver pm that's coming out?


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.



Gotta love that gorgeous Gabrielle! Is this the Desert Rose Gabrielle you mentioned earlier, @Sourisbrune?


----------



## Mira

Love the brand... very classy..
Attached my first purches from the brand ...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Is this the new silver pm that's coming out?


No, thank goodness.  I contacted Curtis in a panic when I saw this combo.  I thought this is what I preordered.  He calmed me down and told me my tote (pm) is with celadon/mellow-blue stripes and black leather straps.  The Oh! Tote I posted reminds me of a bag created from scrap materials.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Mira said:


> Love the brand... very classy..
> Attached my first purches from the brand ...
> 
> View attachment 4867179


I love the satin calf!  Your Cabotin shows-off the beautiful craftsmanship!!!!!  I like the card case, too!!!!
Enjoy your Moynat pieces!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Gotta love that gorgeous Gabrielle! Is this the Desert Rose Gabrielle you mentioned earlier, @Sourisbrune?


It’s Woodrose.  This color comes in bb ($4350USD) and pm ($4600USD).


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> No, thank goodness.  I contacted Curtis in a panic when I saw this combo.  I thought this is what I preordered.  He calmed me down and told me my tote (pm) is with celadon/mellow-blue stripes and black leather straps.  The Oh! Tote I posted reminds me of a bag created from scrap materials.


Thank God - if this is the new silver I'm waiting for then I think I've just saved myself some money!  Thank God for Curtis!


----------



## mystar9898

Mira said:


> Love the brand... very classy..
> Attached my first purches from the brand ...
> 
> View attachment 4867179



Congratulations and welcome! They’re beautiful and you will love the Cabotin. We are also peacock envelope card holder twins! I love that color.

Congnratu


Sourisbrune said:


> It’s Woodrose.  This color comes in bb ($4350USD) and pm ($4600USD).



Ugh, I meant Wood Rose, yes! The same one I asked you about some posts up. It’s beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813





Sourisbrune said:


> New to NYC- Gabrielle
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866812
> 
> 
> New Oh! Tote.  This color combo isn’t my cup of tea, but I sure it’ll find some love, out there, somewhere.  Sorry Moynat and those who like this tote, but I’m being honest with my opinion.
> View attachment 4866813



That shade of pink on the Gabrielle is beautiful! I am not normally a pink person but this shade is making me re-evaluate. 

I'm afraid I agree.  This combination seems rather adventurous... Though I can see someone pulling it off with the right outfit?


----------



## Hermesanity

Mira said:


> Love the brand... very classy..
> Attached my first purches from the brand ...
> 
> View attachment 4867179



Congratulations!  It is beautiful and the leather showcases the design so well!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> That shade of pink on the Gabrielle is beautiful! I am not normally a pink person but this shade is making me re-evaluate.
> 
> I'm afraid I agree.  This combination seems rather adventurous... Though I can see someone pulling it off with the right outfit?


I love your descriptor- “adventurous.”  You are diplomatic.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moynat’s latest Instagram post.  Personal initials on your Oh! Tote.   Oh! My goodness!  Get my pun?  “Oh!” My goodness!
Sorry.  I couldn’t resist.
Poor Curtis is going to get a barrage of texts from me about this.  I’ll let you know what I find out- if there are size, color, or time considerations.  Please, stay tuned ...


----------



## Tonimichelle

A (the only?!) Josephine unboxing I found on YouTube in case anyone is interested!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat’s latest Instagram post.  Personal initials on your Oh! Tote.   Oh! My goodness!  Get my pun?  “Oh!” My goodness!
> Sorry.  I couldn’t resist.
> Poor Curtis is going to get a barrage of texts from me about this.  I’ll let you know what I find out- if there are size, color, or time considerations.  Please, stay tuned ...
> View attachment 4867751



My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.

The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
This personalization takes approximately six-weeks. 

If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.

I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> A (the only?!) Josephine unboxing I found on YouTube in case anyone is interested!



Thank you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.


@Sourisbrune  I'm glad to hear that everything went well with your surgery and wishing you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.


I’m so glad to hear everything went well!!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.



So happy that your procedure went well!  Hope that your recovery continues rapidly!


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.



@Sourisbrune, I'm really glad to hear that everything went well with your surgery! 
Wish you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.


So happy to hear you are recovering nicely.  We can‘t have our fearless leader feeling badly.  Take care!


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.



Sending lots of love and light for a speedy recovery, @Sourisbrune !


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.



I'm so glad you are doing well after your operation.  Thank you for passing along all this wonderful information especially while you are recuperating!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> My bad.  I found out about this last week and it was the day before a major surgery so I spaced out.  Well, my surgery, on Thursday, went well, and I am on the mend.  I’ve been told no other therapies are needed.  Yay!
> Okay, enough about me.... About the tote.
> 
> The totes available are the same as the over-the-counter totes.  The only difference is: For the cost of $300USD, on the blank side of the tote, you can choose (a) ribbon color(s) and have up to three initials hand painted in a variety of colors.  There are 20 color choices.  Curtis is sending the palette tomorrow and I will post it the moment I get it.
> This personalization takes approximately six-weeks.
> 
> If you already own an Oh! Tote and want to add this option, you can pay the $300, choose your colors, and say bye-bye to your bag for a few weeks.
> 
> I wish they’d do this with blank bags- I’d think that’d be a big seller for them.
> I believe we are starting to see the new post-Ramesh changes- more personalization and customized opportunities for their clients.  I’m curious about where they are going to go next.


Glad your surgery went well. Wishing you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Sourisbrune

This group kept me going through the stress of CT scans, multiple MRI appointments and specialist after specialist.  I had Robotic thoracic surgery, and a wonderful night’s stay in the hospital (in lieu of the regular 4-5 nights after traditional surgery).  The hospital was fabulous.  I was in a private room with room service and a lake and city view.  I watched the boats by day and the city lights twinkle by night.  Without visiting family members, I had control of the big screen television remote, and the nurses and staff were wonderful! My doctor and his team were top notch! 
I’m feeling great! Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words. With your help I managed the stress. Looking at pretty bags and accessories and chit-chat has been a much needed distraction.


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> This group kept me going through the stress of CT scans, multiple MRI appointments and specialist after specialist.  I had Robotic thoracic surgery, and a wonderful night’s stay in the hospital (in lieu of the regular 4-5 nights after traditional surgery).  The hospital was fabulous.  I was in a private room with room service and a lake and city view.  I watched the boats by day and the city lights twinkle by night.  Without visiting family members, I had control of the big screen television remote, and the nurses and staff were wonderful! My doctor and his team were top notch!
> I’m feeling great! Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words. With your help I managed the stress. Looking at pretty bags and accessories and chit-chat has been a much needed distraction.



@Sourisbrune I'm a bit late, but I hope not late enough to send you lots of care, healing powers and good vibes from the other side of the world! So glad to hear it all went well. Please take care and stay strong that you are!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> This group kept me going through the stress of CT scans, multiple MRI appointments and specialist after specialist.  I had Robotic thoracic surgery, and a wonderful night’s stay in the hospital (in lieu of the regular 4-5 nights after traditional surgery).  The hospital was fabulous.  I was in a private room with room service and a lake and city view.  I watched the boats by day and the city lights twinkle by night.  Without visiting family members, I had control of the big screen television remote, and the nurses and staff were wonderful! My doctor and his team were top notch!
> I’m feeling great! Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words. With your help I managed the stress. Looking at pretty bags and accessories and chit-chat has been a much needed distraction.


Sounds like a reasonably good and quick hospital stay. Wishing you a speedy recovery and plenty of positive and healing vibes. I’m excited for you to have your new Moynat goodie.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> This group kept me going through the stress of CT scans, multiple MRI appointments and specialist after specialist.  I had Robotic thoracic surgery, and a wonderful night’s stay in the hospital (in lieu of the regular 4-5 nights after traditional surgery).  The hospital was fabulous.  I was in a private room with room service and a lake and city view.  I watched the boats by day and the city lights twinkle by night.  Without visiting family members, I had control of the big screen television remote, and the nurses and staff were wonderful! My doctor and his team were top notch!
> I’m feeling great! Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words. With your help I managed the stress. Looking at pretty bags and accessories and chit-chat has been a much needed distraction.


I'm late but so glad to hear you had a good experience and are doing well!  +1 on sending you good vibes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

These are the initial palettes- lettering and color choices.  I want photos choices, too, like @nik145 put on her bag.  I love the vintage look of her bag.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> These are the initial palettes- lettering and color choices.  I want photos choices, too, like @nik145 put on her bag.  I love the vintage look of her bag.
> View attachment 4869102
> View attachment 4869103


(at least) One of these things is not like the other......


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Thank you! I have been looking for a gray bag since I missed out on the Fog last year. I am so glad to have found the Polar for the pm size.



What color is polar? Greyish or lighr bluish? Thank you.


----------



## quadmama

bambita said:


> What color is polar? Greyish or lighr bluish? Thank you.



Hello, Polar is a light gray with taro undertone indoor. The gray tone appears more prominent when under the sun. Attached are pictures my Polar Gaby pm under the sunlight and an indoor picture from the boutique. I have also included a (true) gray color card holder for you to compare. I think Polar has more of a light purple tone compare to last year's Fog (gray). The airplane charm is Fog. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Hello, Polar is a light gray with taro undertone indoor. The gray tone appears more prominent when under the sun. Attached are pictures my Polar Gaby pm under the sunlight and an indoor picture from the boutique. I have also included a (true) gray color card holder for you to compare. I think Polar has more of a light purple tone compare to last year's Fog (gray). The airplane charm is Fog.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4869613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869626


----------



## bambita

Hi dear Quadmama: thank you soooo sooo sooooooo much for replying to me promptly with multiple pictures.    It really clarified my confusion. Indeed a beautiful color. What a great pick! I would have really liked a mini gaby in fog but this color is very beautiful too. Once again, thank you because my husband is so tired of me showing and asking him about bags and colors. I am very glad to have joined purseforum and found helpful souls like yourself.


----------



## quadmama

bambita said:


> Hi dear Quadmama: thank you soooo sooo sooooooo much for replying to me promptly with multiple pictures.    It really clarified my confusion. Indeed a beautiful color. What a great pick! I would have really liked a mini gaby in fog but this color is very beautiful too. Once again, thank you because my husband is so tired of me showing and asking him about bags and colors. I am very glad to have joined purseforum and found helpful souls like yourself.


 Of course! I love gray and I think Fog would have been a more mutual gray that goes with everything. But it only came in mini Gaby last year.  I wanted a Gaby pm and this year's seasonal gray is Polar. I am not sure if they made this color in mini Gaby since I didn't ask for it. I love the gray card holder as it's a true straight forward gray color. I was told they made that gray in Rejane awhile back. The color Polar does change between indoor and outdoor. I prefer it being outside, but the bag (and the color) makes me smile every time I see it. 

I hope this makes your decision easier.


----------



## Tonimichelle

quadmama said:


> Hello, Polar is a light gray with taro undertone indoor. The gray tone appears more prominent when under the sun. Attached are pictures my Polar Gaby pm under the sunlight and an indoor picture from the boutique. I have also included a (true) gray color card holder for you to compare. I think Polar has more of a light purple tone compare to last year's Fog (gray). The airplane charm is Fog.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4869613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869626


Oooh you have a Pauline too?! Love both of these bags and the accessories   We’re twins on the Pauline and airplane charm, just different colours!


----------



## quadmama

Tonimichelle said:


> Oooh you have a Pauline too?! Love both of these bags and the accessories   We’re twins on the Pauline and airplane charm, just different colours!



Haha, got caught...

Yes, twins on the Pauline and the charm. I think your Pauline actually inspired me with my Pauline. I bought the charm in Fog first and thought it would really nice with a red Pauline. So I found one and never looked back.


----------



## Tonimichelle

quadmama said:


> Haha, got caught...
> 
> Yes, twins on the Pauline and the charm. I think your Pauline actually inspired me with my Pauline. I bought the charm in Fog first and thought it would really nice with a red Pauline. So I found one and never looked back.


The Pauline in red is gorgeous! I’m still gutted they’ve discontinued it so I can’t get other colours in the future. It’s such a lovely bag.


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Of course! I love gray and I think Fog would have been a more mutual gray that goes with everything. But it only came in mini Gaby last year.  I wanted a Gaby pm and this year's seasonal gray is Polar. I am not sure if they made this color in mini Gaby since I didn't ask for it. I love the gray card holder as it's a true straight forward gray color. I was told they made that gray in Rejane awhile back. The color Polar does change between indoor and outdoor. I prefer it being outside, but the bag (and the color) makes me smile every time I see it.
> 
> I hope this makes your decision easier.


Thank you yes def easier  such a beautiful color ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Of course! I love gray and I think Fog would have been a more mutual gray that goes with everything. But it only came in mini Gaby last year.  I wanted a Gaby pm and this year's seasonal gray is Polar. I am not sure if they made this color in mini Gaby since I didn't ask for it. I love the gray card holder as it's a true straight forward gray color. I was told they made that gray in Rejane awhile back. The color Polar does change between indoor and outdoor. I prefer it being outside, but the bag (and the color) makes me smile every time I see it.
> 
> I hope this makes your decision easier.


Hi dear Quadmama: you've been so helpful. can we talk about PM vs. BB? There is no BB in polar and i dont like how black, red n taupe look. But PM is 6 cm bigger than the BB so im afraid it will look too big on me as a 5 ft 3 inch gal. Would you mind sharing what all you carry in ur PM like do you use it as your everyday bag or for travelling? It looks like a PM wud fit a lottttttttttttttt. Thank you so much. ❤


----------



## quadmama

bambita said:


> Hi dear Quadmama: you've been so helpful. can we talk about PM vs. BB? There is no BB in polar and i dont like how black, red n taupe look. But PM is 6 cm bigger than the BB so im afraid it will look too big on me as a 5 ft 3 inch gal. Would you mind sharing what all you carry in ur PM like do you use it as your everyday bag or for travelling? It looks like a PM wud fit a lottttttttttttttt. Thank you so much. ❤



Hello, I am 5'3 as well. Below are pictures of me carrying it on the shoulder and crossbody. There are 5 holes on the adjustable strap if I remember it correctly. I used 2nd from the top for crossbody and 4th from the top for over the shoulder. I have also included with what I usually carry that fits in the Gaby pm. The base of the bag is fairly generous, so there's room for more items if you need to. But it may get heavier. The pm size looks best over the shoulder or handheld due to its elegant design. But crossbody works when you are in a pinch for handsfree. It is smaller than you think when you see it in person because the sides cinch in. I can use it for a day out. The size, style and the color definitely make the bag much more user friendly than an occasional bag. I normally don't travel with luxury handbags as I don't want to attract attention. Plus I prefer using an all weather bag for travel. But Gaby pm should fit passport, etc. (Probably not a 12oz bottle water, though).


----------



## Sourisbrune

quadmama said:


> Hello, I am 5'3 as well. Below are pictures of me carrying it on the shoulder and crossbody. There are 5 holes on the adjustable strap if I remember it correctly. I used 2nd from the top for crossbody and 4th from the top for over the shoulder. I have also included with what I usually carry that fits in the Gaby pm. The base of the bag is fairly generous, so there's room for more items if you need to. But it may get heavier. The pm size looks best over the shoulder or handheld due to its elegant design. But crossbody works when you are in a pinch for handsfree. It is smaller than you think when you see it in person because the sides cinch in. I can use it for a day out. The size, style and the color definitely make the bag much more user friendly than an occasional bag. I normally don't travel with luxury handbags as I don't want to attract attention. Plus I prefer using an all weather bag for travel. But Gaby pm should fit passport, etc. (Probably not a 12oz bottle water, though).
> 
> View attachment 4870601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870602


Thank you for your experiential info, and the wonderful photos!


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Limo 20-
Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> The Limo 20-
> Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.
> View attachment 4871828
> View attachment 4871829
> View attachment 4871830
> View attachment 4871831


Thanks for posting, these are beautiful!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The Limo 20-
> Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.
> View attachment 4871828
> View attachment 4871829
> View attachment 4871830
> View attachment 4871831


I love these so much! Thank you for sharing @Sourisbrune!


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Hello, I am 5'3 as well. Below are pictures of me carrying it on the shoulder and crossbody. There are 5 holes on the adjustable strap if I remember it correctly. I used 2nd from the top for crossbody and 4th from the top for over the shoulder. I have also included with what I usually carry that fits in the Gaby pm. The base of the bag is fairly generous, so there's room for more items if you need to. But it may get heavier. The pm size looks best over the shoulder or handheld due to its elegant design. But crossbody works when you are in a pinch for handsfree. It is smaller than you think when you see it in person because the sides cinch in. I can use it for a day out. The size, style and the color definitely make the bag much more user friendly than an occasional bag. I normally don't travel with luxury handbags as I don't want to attract attention. Plus I prefer using an all weather bag for travel. But Gaby pm should fit passport, etc. (Probably not a 12oz bottle water, though).
> 
> View attachment 4870601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870602


Thanx again, Quadmama, for info. Really helpful. Pricewise, $4350 excluding taxes is what the SA at NYC store is telling me for a Gaby PM. At the Paris store, its 3600€ including taxes. If you dont mind me asking, is this the amount what you paid? Since I am not in the US, I cant buy from the Paris store


----------



## bambita

Looks very beautiful and elegant on you btw.  Thanx for helping me decide on the color. I will remember Quadmama everytime I see the Gaby Polar.


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> How do you order directly from Paris? Do you have to have an SA or just email them?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Gabrielle in Tourterelle and I think it'll probably be cheaper to order from Paris even after customs.


Hi: just curious did u end up buying it from Paris? Im currently torn between buying from NYC and buying from Paris. If you did buy from Paris, did they do customs fee for you or did you handle the customs part on your own? The price at the Paris store is sooooooo much cheaper than it is in the NYC store


----------



## lulilu

Sourisbrune said:


> The Limo 20-
> Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.
> View attachment 4871828
> View attachment 4871829
> View attachment 4871830
> View attachment 4871831


Wow!  I wonder if it's impossible to get.


----------



## Tonimichelle

lulilu said:


> Wow!  I wonder if it's impossible to get.


Probably! Although if you have a boutique you’re friendly with and contact them ASAP before they receive them you might get lucky I guess if you’re the first to ask. I hope (but not sure) that unlike H they may let them go to the first person to request them rather than the biggest previous spend. Luckily I don’t think I’d really use something like that, even if I could get my hands on it, so I’m happy to just admire from afar. If funds were unlimited though and I could buy one just to admire it, I so would!


----------



## quadmama

bambita said:


> Thanx again, Quadmama, for info. Really helpful. Pricewise, $4350 excluding taxes is what the SA at NYC store is telling me for a Gaby PM. At the Paris store, its 3600€ including taxes. If you dont mind me asking, is this the amount what you paid? Since I am not in the US, I cant buy from the Paris store



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## quadmama

bambita said:


> Hi: just curious did u end up buying it from Paris? Im currently torn between buying from NYC and buying from Paris. If you did buy from Paris, did they do customs fee for you or did you handle the customs part on your own? The price at the Paris store is sooooooo much cheaper than it is in the NYC store



I would recommend purchasing it from a boutique where you are comfortable with. Buying it from a US SA has its advantages with the post sell service. I have had complicated issues with VAT with buying luxury items abroad. The current exchange rate on top of the time and energy to resolve VAT issues are not always worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Sourisbrune

lulilu said:


> Wow!  I wonder if it's impossible to get.


They are rare.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> They are rare.


@Sourisbrune what’s the price on these again? $7k?


----------



## Siutip

Sourisbrune said:


> The Limo 20-
> Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.
> View attachment 4871828
> View attachment 4871829
> View attachment 4871830
> View attachment 4871831


Thank you for sharing!  The limo hard case is gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> The Limo 20-
> Every store is getting one of each canvas to celebrate the canvas’ 100th anniversary.
> View attachment 4871828
> View attachment 4871829
> View attachment 4871830
> View attachment 4871831


Thanks so much for sharing!  They are adorable and such wonderful eye candy. 

Though I admit the first thing that came to mind was - and I apologise for the Harry Potter reference in advance - how nice it would be if we could all use the spell Hermione Granger used to pack a suitcase of things into a small evening bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune what’s the price on these again? $7k?


I think that’s correct, but I’ll verify.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune what’s the price on these again? $7k?


The canvas Limo 20 is $7500USD and only 15 of each color- worldwide.  They are extremely limited.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The canvas Limo 20 is $7500USD and only 15 of each color- worldwide.  They are extremely limited.


Thanks for the info @Sourisbrune I’m going to try one out when it arrives  I thought Madeline strap would be my next bag, but when I played with it again, my things didn’t fit as properly as I thought they would so that thought has been laid to rest. If Madeline doesn’t work, I doubt this one will too but at least I can be content with admiring it rather than having FOMO


----------



## Mira

Do you that Moyant has a private sale on some of the bags


----------



## Sourisbrune

Mira said:


> Do you that Moyant has a private sale on some of the bags


This summer, Moynat had a sale on several bag styles.  Some styles, though limited, can still be found on sale at satellite retailers (department stores).  This private sale became such a mess, I believe it was their first and last.  Who knows, I could be wrong.


----------



## Gainoffunction

New oh tote design???

I'm hopeful for a plain/no stripe oh tote!


----------



## bagnut1

Gainoffunction said:


> New oh tote design???
> 
> I'm hopeful for a plain/no stripe oh tote!
> Wow.  Like "oh, there's a huge plant in ther?."
> LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4875607


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gainoffunction said:


> New oh tote design???
> 
> I'm hopeful for a plain/no stripe oh tote!
> 
> View attachment 4875607


I’m not sure about the comedy eyes though!


----------



## mystar9898

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure about the comedy eyes though!



Yikes! Not liking that either!


----------



## konacoffee

bambita said:


> Hi: just curious did u end up buying it from Paris? Im currently torn between buying from NYC and buying from Paris. If you did buy from Paris, did they do customs fee for you or did you handle the customs part on your own? The price at the Paris store is sooooooo much cheaper than it is in the NYC store



I ended up not ordering from Paris, though I did contact them. 

I believe other people say that the shipping company will handle the custom charges and then send you the invoice. That's how I usually handle customs when ordering from abroad.


----------



## bambita

thank you 4 responding.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> New oh tote design???
> 
> I'm hopeful for a plain/no stripe oh tote!
> 
> View attachment 4875607


I believe that’s just the non-striped side sporting the letter “O”.
All the Oh! Totes right now have one striped side and one plain side.
I wish the tote was plain on both sides with the ”Moynat” seal on a bottom corner- and no stripe.  I’m such a minimalist.


----------



## Sourisbrune

They’re here!!!!!  NYC Sak’s is the first US store to receive a shipment of Limo 20’s.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> They’re here!!!!!  NYC Sak’s is the first US store to receive a shipment of Limo 20’s.
> View attachment 4880493
> View attachment 4880494
> View attachment 4880498
> View attachment 4880495
> View attachment 4880496
> View attachment 4880497


Wow - definitely unique.  I would love to see it in person!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> They’re here!!!!!  NYC Sak’s is the first US store to receive a shipment of Limo 20’s.
> View attachment 4880493
> View attachment 4880494
> View attachment 4880498
> View attachment 4880495
> View attachment 4880496
> View attachment 4880497


I’m a broken record, but I LOVE these!!! I would be torn between black or indigo if I had to make a choice. I can’t wait to see one in person! Thanks for sharing these beauties @Sourisbrune!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I’m a broken record, but I LOVE these!!! I would be torn between black or indigo if I had to make a choice. I can’t wait to see one in person! Thanks for sharing these beauties @Sourisbrune!!


Michele, I can hear the gears working, in your head.  I can tell your heart is beating a little faster when you look at these photos.
I love the black and grey.  Is your pm Oh! Tote indigo?
SCP should have these soon.  Perhaps call your SCP SA and ask for her/him to let you know the minute their selection come in.  Years ago, Curtis bought a leather Limo 20.  He uses it all the time and he always gets compliments.
You‘ll have to let us know your opinion when you see one in person.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Michele, I can hear the gears working, in your head.  I can tell your heart is beating a little faster when you look at these photos.
> I love the black and grey.  Is your pm Oh! Tote indigo?
> SCP should have these soon.  Perhaps call your SCP SA and ask for her/him to let you know the minute their selection come in.  Years ago, Curtis bought a leather Limo 20.  He uses it all the time and he always gets compliments.
> You‘ll have to let us know your opinion when you see one in person.


@Sourisbrune you’re absolutely correct! The pic of the open limo 20 had me arranging my things inside my head like mental Tetris  My Oh! Tote is indigo so black and grey would be my choice in the end Curtis’ leather limo is what sparked my infatuation! Texting my SA is number one on my to do list for today
Most importantly though, I hope you’re recuperating well


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune you’re absolutely correct! The pic of the open limo 20 had me arranging my things inside my head like mental Tetris  My Oh! Tote is indigo so black and grey would be my choice in the end Curtis’ leather limo is what sparked my infatuation! Texting my SA is number one on my to do list for today
> Most importantly though, I hope you’re recuperating well


Thank you for your good thoughts.
I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.  
I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune you’re absolutely correct! The pic of the open limo 20 had me arranging my things inside my head like mental Tetris  My Oh! Tote is indigo so black and grey would be my choice in the end Curtis’ leather limo is what sparked my infatuation! Texting my SA is number one on my to do list for today
> Most importantly though, I hope you’re recuperating well


Curtis’ years old Limo 20.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just noticed his Moynat belt, too.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts.
> I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.
> I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
> Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.


Wonderful news!  So happy to hear the surgery was a success.  Wishing you the best of health going forward.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> Wonderful news!  So happy to hear the surgery was a success.  Wishing you the best of health going forward.


Thank you!
I wish for my TPF Moynat family to have a healthy rest of the year, and 2021, 2022, 2023, ...


----------



## Hermesanity

poohbag said:


> Just discovered the oh totes and love the latest iteration with the stripes. Does anyone know the price of the Oh totes in the US? Do they come in medium and large and how do they compare in size to say the NF or St. Louis or Artois? Thanks so much!!





Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts.
> I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.
> I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
> Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.



So glad you are doing well.  And thank you as always for sharing these pictures!  I came by to give some updates on the Josephine (will do so in a new response so I don't go off topic) and wasn't expecting the eye candy! 

Hoping everyone stays well and healthy.  Despite everything that's going on, we really are fortunate to be able to obsess over Moynat!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts.
> I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.
> I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
> Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.


This is truly the good news that needs to be heard especially with everything that’s going on! I’m so happy and relieved for you  
SA has already been contacted and so far limo trunk 20 isn’t in their delivery order but they can transfer one if I pay full deposit. It’s 20x7x15 cm which is as small as I anticipated soooooo I’ll just wait for one to show up since they only give credit rather than refunds 


Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis’ years old Limo 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881901
> 
> I just noticed his Moynat belt, too.


Curtis has great style! Time to add a belt to my wardrobe I think


----------



## Hermesanity

As promised, some updates on the Josephine. Sadly my SA confirmed it is going to be discontinued (apologies if this has already been posted before and I missed it).  However I still want to say how great this bag is.  I finally tried it out today and am completely won over - it is light and so easily accessible.  I let go of my bolides because of the access issue - the handles were hard to navigate especially with a zipper. The Josephine does not have this problem as it only has the turn lock but it still feels secure given how the top part of the bag is designed.  It also fits a good amount - I can fit tissues, small wallet, bastia, balm, hand sanitiser and face covering, with room to spare for a small umbrella, and juice box and snacks (if you have young children!)  It is such an easy bag I immediately asked my SA to hold another for me - which is when she confirmed it was being discontinued.  

That said if anyone is interested - and really I cannot recommend this bag enough - there are a few PMs left at London Selfridges in multiple colourways (polar/prussian blue, green/black, red/black, black/touterelle and mauve/wine - not sure about the proper colour names on the last one). I'm probably going to get one of the latter two tomorrow. Debating if I should get both... But even I can't justify that many bag purchases in such a short period of time lol. 

I'm still very surprised they would discontinue such a well-designed style, but here we are...


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> As promised, some updates on the Josephine. Sadly my SA confirmed it is going to be discontinued (apologies if this has already been posted before and I missed it).  However I still want to say how great this bag is.  I finally tried it out today and am completely won over - it is light and so easily accessible.  I let go of my bolides because of the access issue - the handles were hard to navigate especially with a zipper. The Josephine does not have this problem as it only has the turn lock but it still feels secure given how the top part of the bag is designed.  It also fits a good amount - I can fit tissues, small wallet, bastia, balm, hand sanitiser and face covering, with room to spare for a small umbrella, and juice box and snacks (if you have young children!)  It is such an easy bag I immediately asked my SA to hold another for me - which is when she confirmed it was being discontinued.
> 
> That said if anyone is interested - and really I cannot recommend this bag enough - there are a few PMs left at London Selfridges in multiple colourways (polar/prussian blue, green/black, red/black, black/touterelle and mauve/wine - not sure about the proper colour names on the last one). I'm probably going to get one of the latter two tomorrow. Debating if I should get both... But even I can't justify that many bag purchases in such a short period of time lol.
> 
> I'm still very surprised they would discontinue such a well-designed style, but here we are...


Josephine really is a fantastic style! I had been thinking about a Bolide for a future purchase but when I tried Josephine, I never looked back at Bolide. It carries a good amount and is light and very easy to use. Hand/arm, shoulder or crossbody, Josephine has it covered! And the bicolor strap is a beautiful touch too. Ramesh Nair’s eye for detail in his designs was impeccable. Can’t wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Josephine really is a fantastic style! I had been thinking about a Bolide for a future purchase but when I tried Josephine, I never looked back at Bolide. It carries a good amount and is light and very easy to use. Hand/arm, shoulder or crossbody, Josephine has it covered! And the bicolor strap is a beautiful touch too. Ramesh Nair’s eye for detail in his designs was impeccable. Can’t wait to see what you choose!


You are absolutely right!  When I carried the Josephine today I realized it addressed all of the little issues that kept me from really loving the Bolide. It's just more functional - Ramesh really thought the details through.  Every bag he designs just seems more functional / less fiddly compared to similar styles from other houses. The bicolor on the Josephine also gives it that added twist to a very classic shape.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts.
> I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.
> I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
> Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.


I'm so happy to hear that you are doing well and recovering well!  The Moynat TPF family isn't the same without you, and thank you as always for the wonderful updates!


----------



## celialow

Hi Everyone, I'm new to Moyant, but have already fallen in love with Gaby and Gabrielle clutch after trying them on over the weekend. 

I've scrolled through the last 60-70 pages, but saw no mention of the Gabrielle clutch. I'm now less confident and wonder if there may be an issue with the clutch, or if there are any reasons that 'makes' it a unpopular choice?

Also, may I know, if the clutch has always been only available in epsom? 
I overheard another SA saying that SO is about 20% on top of retail price, is this true?

Sorry for all the noob questions


----------



## m_ichele

celialow said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to Moyant, but have already fallen in love with Gaby and Gabrielle clutch after trying them on over the weekend.
> 
> I've scrolled through the last 60-70 pages, but saw no mention of the Gabrielle clutch. I'm now less confident and wonder if there may be an issue with the clutch, or if there are any reasons that 'makes' it a unpopular choice?
> 
> Also, may I know, if the clutch has always been only available in epsom?
> I overheard another SA saying that SO is about 20% on top of retail price, is this true?
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions


Welcome!! Gabrielle clutch is beautiful!  For me, I have other bags that serve the same purpose as the clutch which is why I haven’t bought one yet. I can’t remember, but I believe it also has a strap which is a nice bonus so who knows, maybe I’ll get one in the future!  I can’t answer your question for sure about it only being available in epsom, but I’m inclined to think that’s the case. And yes, SO is about 20% extra above retail.


----------



## celialow

m_ichele said:


> Welcome!! Gabrielle clutch is beautiful!  For me, I have other bags that serve the same purpose as the clutch which is why I haven’t bought one yet. I can’t remember, but I believe it also has a strap which is a nice bonus so who knows, maybe I’ll get one in the future!  I can’t answer your question for sure about it only being available in epsom, but I’m inclined to think that’s the case. And yes, SO is about 20% extra above retail.


Thank you @m_ichele  
Yes the clutch does come with a strap, which gives it a more casual vibe and increase usability for me, as I'm looking for a small bag that can transform from day to night. I'm just concerned, if I could make it work though...

I'll text the SA who helped when I was at the store to confirm if only epsom is avail and will update here 

Please let me have your opinion on colors too, for the clutch? Would you prefer black with gold hardware, black with silver, or toretourelle with silver?
Thank you!


----------



## m220888

celialow said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to Moyant, but have already fallen in love with Gaby and Gabrielle clutch after trying them on over the weekend.
> 
> I've scrolled through the last 60-70 pages, but saw no mention of the Gabrielle clutch. I'm now less confident and wonder if there may be an issue with the clutch, or if there are any reasons that 'makes' it a unpopular choice?
> 
> Also, may I know, if the clutch has always been only available in epsom?
> I overheard another SA saying that SO is about 20% on top of retail price, is this true?
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions



Hi! I've been a member for just over a month now and this is my first post. I started my Moynat collection just over a year ago when I came across the Gabrielle. I have both the Gabrielle(my first bag from Moynat) and the clutch.

Since I only got the clutch about 2 months ago, I haven't used it much but I'm liking it a lot so far. While I did try the clutch at the store quite a long time ago, I only just decided to purchase it recently because I didn't think it would be as practical as other bags at that time. However I can say that I'm so happy to have the clutch in my collection now and you don't have to worry about there being any issues with it


----------



## celialow

m220888 said:


> Hi! I've been a member for just over a month now and this is my first post. I started my Moynat collection just over a year ago when I came across the Gabrielle. I have both the Gabrielle(my first bag from Moynat) and the clutch.
> 
> Since I only got the clutch about 2 months ago, I haven't used it much but I'm liking it a lot so far. While I did try the clutch at the store quite a long time ago, I only just decided to purchase it recently because I didn't think it would be as practical as other bags at that time. However I can say that I'm so happy to have the clutch in my collection now and you don't have to worry about there being any issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882570


Wow... They are breathtakingly beautiful!! 
Thank you for being so kind to answering me with your first post in this forum and your reassurance about the clutch @m220888 

Is your clutch with gold or silver hardware? How do you like the leather?
May I also trouble you please, to advise me of the measurement of the strap in the longest setting, including the clasps?
Sorry to ask for so much information.


----------



## m220888

celialow said:


> Wow... They are breathtakingly beautiful!!
> Thank you for being so kind to answering me with your first post in this forum and your reassurance about the clutch @m220888
> 
> Is your clutch with gold or silver hardware? How do you like the leather?
> May I also trouble you please, to advise me of the measurement of the strap in the longest setting, including the clasps?
> Sorry to ask for so much information.



Your welcome @celialow  My clutch is with silver hardware. I was considering to get it with gold as I already had the Gabrielle in silver. But since I have the Moynat graphic strap with silver hardware, I went with silver so that I also have the option of pairing it with the clutch when I want to.  



I really like the carat leather and it is one of the reasons why I decided to get the clutch version as well. My clutch is still pretty new and unused. However, I have been using my Gabrielle almost as a daily bag for close to a year now and when I have them placed next to each other, I really can't see any difference between the leather condition of the new bag vs the frequently used one. 

As for the measurement of the strap in the longest setting, it is around 39'/99cm. Hope that all helps!


----------



## Hermesanity

m220888 said:


> Your welcome @celialow  My clutch is with silver hardware. I was considering to get it with gold as I already had the Gabrielle in silver. But since I have the Moynat graphic strap with silver hardware, I went with silver so that I also have the option of pairing it with the clutch when I want to.
> View attachment 4882619
> 
> 
> I really like the carat leather and it is one of the reasons why I decided to get the clutch version as well. My clutch is still pretty new and unused. However, I have been using my Gabrielle almost as a daily bag for close to a year now and when I have them placed next to each other, I really can't see any difference between the leather condition of the new bag vs the frequently used one.
> 
> As for the measurement of the strap in the longest setting, it is around 39'/99cm. Hope that all helps!
> View attachment 4882624


We are strap twins with the graphic strap!  It is really versatile!

Really love your collection - it's really timeless.  And as a person who could never pull off a clutch, a bit envious as well!


----------



## Hermesanity

A few more updates from today. The new designs will likely start trickling in next February (at least in London). The "safe" styles are, as expected, the Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby and Madeleine. Josephine and Pauline are discontinued, and it's possible we won't see Paradis, Danse and Cabotin... for a while at least (probably my SA trying to soften the blow). Silly me forgot to ask about the Loulou or Fleur as they weren't on display. 

There was an amazing dark green natural calf / barenia Rejane on display as well! 

The news did in turn spur me into bringing both Josephines home... I'm irrevocably on ban island for the next couple of months.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> A few more updates from today. The new designs will likely start trickling in next February (at least in London). The "safe" styles are, as expected, the Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby and Madeleine. Josephine and Pauline are discontinued, and it's possible we won't see Paradis, Danse and Cabotin... for a while at least (probably my SA trying to soften the blow). Silly me forgot to ask about the Loulou or Fleur as they weren't on display.
> 
> There was an amazing dark green natural calf / barenia Rejane on display as well!
> 
> The news did in turn spur me into bringing both Josephines home... I'm irrevocably on ban island for the next couple of months.


Thanks for the update and enjoy your Josephines!


----------



## Sourisbrune

celialow said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to Moyant, but have already fallen in love with Gaby and Gabrielle clutch after trying them on over the weekend.
> 
> I've scrolled through the last 60-70 pages, but saw no mention of the Gabrielle clutch. I'm now less confident and wonder if there may be an issue with the clutch, or if there are any reasons that 'makes' it a unpopular choice?
> 
> Also, may I know, if the clutch has always been only available in epsom?
> I overheard another SA saying that SO is about 20% on top of retail price, is this true?
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions


Hello!
The Gabrielle clutch/strap replaced the Gabrielle Reporter.  It’s available in satin calf.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m220888 said:


> Hi! I've been a member for just over a month now and this is my first post. I started my Moynat collection just over a year ago when I came across the Gabrielle. I have both the Gabrielle(my first bag from Moynat) and the clutch.
> 
> Since I only got the clutch about 2 months ago, I haven't used it much but I'm liking it a lot so far. While I did try the clutch at the store quite a long time ago, I only just decided to purchase it recently because I didn't think it would be as practical as other bags at that time. However I can say that I'm so happy to have the clutch in my collection now and you don't have to worry about there being any issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882570


They're lovely!  Out of curiosity - what fits in the clutch?  Just wondering if it would be suitable for a light day to night transition.  Thanks!


----------



## m_ichele

celialow said:


> Thank you @m_ichele
> Yes the clutch does come with a strap, which gives it a more casual vibe and increase usability for me, as I'm looking for a small bag that can transform from day to night. I'm just concerned, if I could make it work though...
> 
> I'll text the SA who helped when I was at the store to confirm if only epsom is avail and will update here
> 
> Please let me have your opinion on colors too, for the clutch? Would you prefer black with gold hardware, black with silver, or toretourelle with silver?
> Thank you!


I’m partial to black with gold, but in practicality I would choose to go with black with silver because it would replace another bag with the same spec. You honestly can’t go wrong with any of those choices


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> A few more updates from today. The new designs will likely start trickling in next February (at least in London). The "safe" styles are, as expected, the Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby and Madeleine. Josephine and Pauline are discontinued, and it's possible we won't see Paradis, Danse and Cabotin... for a while at least (probably my SA trying to soften the blow). Silly me forgot to ask about the Loulou or Fleur as they weren't on display.
> 
> There was an amazing dark green natural calf / barenia Rejane on display as well!
> 
> The news did in turn spur me into bringing both Josephines home... I'm irrevocably on ban island for the next couple of months.


Thanks for the update, I’m curious to see the new styles.  And congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Hello!
> The Gabrielle clutch/strap replaced the Gabrielle Reporter.  It’s available in satin calf.
> View attachment 4882751


What a stunner I really wish I had discovered Moynat earlier because I would have loved to have a Gabrielle reporter!


----------



## celialow

m220888 said:


> Your welcome @celialow  My clutch is with silver hardware. I was considering to get it with gold as I already had the Gabrielle in silver. But since I have the Moynat graphic strap with silver hardware, I went with silver so that I also have the option of pairing it with the clutch when I want to.
> View attachment 4882619
> 
> 
> I really like the carat leather and it is one of the reasons why I decided to get the clutch version as well. My clutch is still pretty new and unused. However, I have been using my Gabrielle almost as a daily bag for close to a year now and when I have them placed next to each other, I really can't see any difference between the leather condition of the new bag vs the frequently used one.
> 
> As for the measurement of the strap in the longest setting, it is around 39'/99cm. Hope that all helps!
> View attachment 4882624



Thank you for the insight, advice & photos, which are all so helpful 

99cm is fantastic for me, as a crossbody option. I'm almost certain that I'll go for either black with gold hardware or tourterelle with palladium. Will need to visit the store soon  

My SA replied that the clutch comes in satin calf, lizard, alligator & croc too. SO can be placed for box (wowww!!).


----------



## celialow

Sourisbrune said:


> Hello!
> The Gabrielle clutch/strap replaced the Gabrielle Reporter.  It’s available in satin calf.
> View attachment 4882751


Hello @Sourisbrune  
Thank you for letting me know that the clutch was a replacement for the reporter. I'm too late into the brand  

The reporter looks like a beautiful shoulder bag that'll age well, a shame it is discontinued. 

Could you please tell me more about satin calf? Does it require more care, can this leather handle a little splash of rain?
Thank you


----------



## celialow

m_ichele said:


> What a stunner I really wish I had discovered Moynat earlier because I would have loved to have a Gabrielle reporter!


I would love a reporter too! Tried looking at resale sites, but not much luck here in Asia. 
Moynat only started to have a store in my home country in mid 2017 and don't seem to have really gained many fans.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> What a stunner I really wish I had discovered Moynat earlier because I would have loved to have a Gabrielle reporter!


Same.  I admired the Reporter for a few years before it was discontinued.  I always put off buying it and was stunned when it was no longer available.
For some of you who do not know what the Reporter looked like ...



I‘d buy one in every color, if I could.


----------



## Sourisbrune

celialow said:


> Hello @Sourisbrune
> Thank you for letting me know that the clutch was a replacement for the reporter. I'm too late into the brand
> 
> The reporter looks like a beautiful shoulder bag that'll age well, a shame it is discontinued.
> 
> Could you please tell me more about satin calf? Does it require more care, can this leather handle a little splash of rain?
> Thank you


Satin Calf has a slight satin-like sheen.  It’s beautiful!  It’s a little easier care than box, but it does scratch and (line) crease slightly (when bent to open).  Light scratches can be (almost) rubbed out with a fingertip.  I think it can handle a few raindrops as long as it’s wiped down as soon as possible.  I’ll post any other Satin Calf intel I can gather from Moynat.
From what I’ve heard, all Moynat leathers are meant to be used/worn, yet some are a wee bit more delicate than others.
*********Just heard from Curtis- His personal experience with his one-year-old Satin Calf bag is excellent.  After one year, it has slight scratches and it‘s handled light rain well.  It looks great!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4641408
> 
> 
> Here is my new bag!!! I am so happy with my purchase.  The quality is beyond perfection and I love the color.  You may recall I was in NY the first part of December and I decided this was the bag and color for me.  Unfortunately the bag they had in stock had a slight imperfection so Andrew found this one in their Paris boutique.  Yuliya was wonderful throughout the process.  I also enjoyed meeting the famous Curtis.
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for your photos and insights.  I wish we could all get together for coffee and ooh and aah over our bags and accessories.


I decided to go back in time for fun.  I think your bag is one of my favorites!


----------



## celialow

Sourisbrune said:


> Satin Calf has a slight satin-like sheen.  It’s beautiful!  It’s a little easier care than box, but it does scratch and (line) crease slightly (when bent to open).  Light scratches can be (almost) rubbed out with a fingertip.  I think it can handle a few raindrops as long as it’s wiped down as soon as possible.  I’ll post any other Satin Calf intel I can gather from Moynat.
> From what I’ve heard, all Moynat leathers are meant to be used/worn, yet some are a wee bit more delicate than others.


Yes please, would love to hear and learn more. 
May I also know, if theres any price difference between carat calf and satin calf? I understand at the store that box is more expensive, for reasons which I do understand


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I decided to go back in time for fun.  I think your bag is one of my favorites!


Thank you so much!!  All your intel about the brand motivated me to check it out when I was in NYC last December.   I have to say I fall in love with it every time I look at it. Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m so glad you’re on the mend @Sourisbrune  Thank you for all the new photos. That satin calf clutch is beautiful. I’m waiting with baited breath to see what Moynat come up with next as they’ve discontinued my two favourites . Whilst I love the Rejane and Gaby (and I’d get them if funds were no object!) I still prefer two handles if possible rather than a single top handle, so have everything crossed for something to come along to replace the Pauline and Josephine in the lineup. Please let us know if you hear anything on the grapevine!


----------



## Sourisbrune

celialow said:


> Yes please, would love to hear and learn more.
> May I also know, if theres any price difference between carat calf and satin calf? I understand at the store that box is more expensive, for reasons which I do understand


Satin runs about $500USD to $600USD more than Carat.  I think the price difference is because of the tannery process and the artisan’s care to not scratch the finish.  Carat is a tough, nice looking, utilitarian leather.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m so glad you’re on the mend @Sourisbrune  Thank you for all the new photos. That satin calf clutch is beautiful. I’m waiting with baited breath to see what Moynat come up with next as they’ve discontinued my two favourites . Whilst I love the Rejane and Gaby (and I’d get them if funds were no object!) I still prefer two handles if possible rather than a single top handle, so have everything crossed for something to come along to replace the Pauline and Josephine in the lineup. Please let us know if you hear anything on the grapevine!



Thank you!
Definitely!  As usual- if I hear anything from NY, or Paris, I‘ll post the new info w/ Moynat’s permission.  I’ll keep you all up-to-date and post the photos I receive.  I believe Knightly designed bags will make their appearance in Spring 2021.
If anyone hears any info, please share what you are able to tell us, too.


----------



## m220888

Bagaholic222 said:


> They're lovely!  Out of curiosity - what fits in the clutch?  Just wondering if it would be suitable for a light day to night transition.  Thanks!



Typically, I can fit my 5 slot zipper cardholder, iPhone, a pack of tissues and a few more small items like my keys and lip balm in the clutch with no issues. In the photo, I have taken the top view of the Moynat Loulou and Gabrielle clutch next to each other, I think in terms of capacity, they are quite similar. The loulou has slightly more depth and height but the clutch is longer. I have placed my zipper cardholder and a kindle(with casing) in the clutch for some idea. It doesn't quite show from the photo angle, but there is still quite a bit of space for some smaller items to be placed on top of the cardholder.

Recently, I went for a doctor's appointment and decided to bring along my kindle just in case there was a long waiting time. I wanted to use the loulou but the kindle couldn't fit into it either way. However, it does fit inside the clutch so I ended up removing the casing, switched out my zipper cardholder to a smaller sized one and was that was good enough to accommodate my mobile, kindle, cardholder, keys and a few other small items in it.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m220888 said:


> Typically, I can fit my 5 slot zipper cardholder, iPhone, a pack of tissues and a few more small items like my keys and lip balm in the clutch with no issues. In the photo, I have taken the top view of the Moynat Loulou and Gabrielle clutch next to each other, I think in terms of capacity, they are quite similar. The loulou has slightly more depth and height but the clutch is longer. I have placed my zipper cardholder and a kindle(with casing) in the clutch for some idea. It doesn't quite show from the photo angle, but there is still quite a bit of space for some smaller items to be placed on top of the cardholder.
> 
> Recently, I went for a doctor's appointment and decided to bring along my kindle just in case there was a long waiting time. I wanted to use the loulou but the kindle couldn't fit into it either way. However, it does fit inside the clutch so I ended up removing the casing, switched out my zipper cardholder to a smaller sized one and was that was good enough to accommodate my mobile, kindle, cardholder, keys and a few other small items in it.
> 
> View attachment 4882877


Thank you so much for the photo and breakdown - it's very helpful!


----------



## Sourisbrune

celialow said:


> Yes please, would love to hear and learn more.
> May I also know, if theres any price difference between carat calf and satin calf? I understand at the store that box is more expensive, for reasons which I do understand





Sourisbrune said:


> Satin runs about $500USD to $600USD more than Carat.  I think the price difference is because of the tannery process and the artisan’s care to not scratch the finish.  Carat is a tough, nice looking, utilitarian leather.



Carat v. Satin Calf price difference.
Example- Gabrielle clutch: Carat- $4000USD
                                                                        Satin Calf- $4400USD


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe that’s just the non-striped side sporting the letter “O”.
> All the Oh! Totes right now have one striped side and one plain side.
> I wish the tote was plain on both sides with the ”Moynat” seal on a bottom corner- and no stripe.  I’m such a minimalist.


Me too!  I'm like no branding please!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts.
> I feel healthy.  No pain since the day after surgery.  No more neurological manifestations and the whole tumor is gone. My surgeon (highly skilled in this particular surgery) said (at my post-op appt.) I’ll have a few weeks of radiation as a precaution.
> I can’t wait for the pandemic to be over- I feel for the victims, their families, healthcare workers, and the people who have lost their jobs and businesses. I‘m fortunate to have a husband with an excellent job/he works from home, healthcare, and excellent medical care. I suppose I’m putting everything in perspective- these days, I consider myself quite lucky/blessed.
> Now ... get your phone out and text your SA.


Been away for a bit but so glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe that’s just the non-striped side sporting the letter “O”.
> All the Oh! Totes right now have one striped side and one plain side.
> I wish the tote was plain on both sides with the ”Moynat” seal on a bottom corner- and no stripe.  I’m such a minimalist.



1000% agree! I would snatch that up in a heartbeat. Outside of my work bags (which are all MZ Wallace; need that durability), none of my handbags have visible logos. 

I noticed something interesting the other day when I happened to have my Josephine and Valextra Twist shouder bag out side by side. I love Valextra bags and find them to be excellent quality for the price, and originally thought that the interior calfskin (I'm pretty sure it's calfskin, please correct me if I'm wrong) of the Valextra was similar to the Josephine. Boy was I wrong when I compared them directly. The Valextra interior calfskin is beautiful but Moynat is just on another level, which really makes you appreciate the craftsmanship of their wares.


----------



## Sourisbrune

From Moynat in Paris- for our eyes, the exclusive canvas vanity with removable upper shelf.  Only six were made to distribute worldwide.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> From Moynat in Paris and texted to me, for our eyes, the exclusive canvas vanity with removable upper shelf.  Only six were made to distribute worldwide, and they are sending one to the US.
> View attachment 4884964
> View attachment 4884965
> View attachment 4884966


WOW WOW WOW!!!!!    This is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> From Moynat in Paris- for our eyes, the exclusive canvas vanity with removable upper shelf.  Only six were made to distribute worldwide.
> View attachment 4884964
> View attachment 4884965
> View attachment 4884966


Gorgeous!!!  Dare I ask the price LOL


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Dare I ask the price LOL


I should’ve asked.  I’ll try to find out tomorrow.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Dare I ask the price LOL


It‘s a modest $10,750USD.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> It‘s a modest $10,750USD.


Thanks @Sourisbrune - quite modest indeed


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> It‘s a modest $10,750USD.


Quite modest I was expecting more since it’s triple the size of limo trunk 20


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Quite modest I was expecting more since it’s triple the size of limo trunk 20


Yeah, but the vanity cases (with Barenia trim) were just under $5K a few years ago.  I'm not sure how to interpret the huge increase.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah, but the vanity cases (with Barenia trim) were just under $5K a few years ago.  I'm not sure how to interpret the huge increase.


Wow they were a steal!! That’s pretty  off putting now that it’s doubled


----------



## Sourisbrune

Okay, so I wasn’t going to write anything but given the massive price increase of the vanity, I have to write what I’m thinking.
Am I being too picky or did anyone else notice?  On this $10K beautifully crafted piece, the canvas is slightly crooked.  Look along the rim where it opens.  I’m sorry, I know these are hand-crafted and with that comes imperfections, but that slight (1-2mm) difference between sides would bother me.
I love the case, it’s beautifully done, but for that price I wouldn’t be able to unsee the ”M”’s slightly higher on one side.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I’m so petty.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, so I wasn’t going to write anything but given the massive price increase of the vanity, I have to write it.
> Am I being too picky or did anyone else notice?  On this $10K beautifully crafted piece, the canvas is slightly crooked.  Look along the rim where it opens.  I’m sorry, I know these are hand-crafted and with that comes imperfections, but that slight (1-2mm) difference between sides would bother me.
> I love the case, it’s beautifully done, but for that price I wouldn’t be able to unsee the ”M”’s slightly higher on one side.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I’m so petty.


Not petty. It’s really not acceptable.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, so I wasn’t going to write anything but given the massive price increase of the vanity, I have to write what I’m thinking.
> Am I being too picky or did anyone else notice?  On this $10K beautifully crafted piece, the canvas is slightly crooked.  Look along the rim where it opens.  I’m sorry, I know these are hand-crafted and with that comes imperfections, but that slight (1-2mm) difference between sides would bother me.
> I love the case, it’s beautifully done, but for that price I wouldn’t be able to unsee the ”M”’s slightly higher on one side.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I’m so petty.


Not petty. Also the print on the “lip” doesn’t line up at all. Why not?

Perhaps new guy is less fastidious than Ramesh about details.

“The details are not the details; they make the product,” -Charles and Ray Eames


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, so I wasn’t going to write anything but given the massive price increase of the vanity, I have to write what I’m thinking.
> Am I being too picky or did anyone else notice?  On this $10K beautifully crafted piece, the canvas is slightly crooked.  Look along the rim where it opens.  I’m sorry, I know these are hand-crafted and with that comes imperfections, but that slight (1-2mm) difference between sides would bother me.
> I love the case, it’s beautifully done, but for that price I wouldn’t be able to unsee the ”M”’s slightly higher on one side.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I’m so petty.



Oh no.  I didn't notice at first and can't unsee it now.  Definitely not petty - this is really disappointing given it is such a limited style.

I was looking up Knightly and came across an article on his renovated home in The World Of Interiors.  I was pleasantly surprised by the simple elegance and that he stayed true to the house's Georgian roots - it was low key and period appropriate with an intentional lived-in vibe.  It seemed like he understood the heritage which gave me hope it would translate to his designs.  But the lack of attention to detail here is making me worried again. Really hoping it is a one off and not indicative of things to come.


----------



## savoy85

I decided to take my Josephine pm out to run some errands/have a dinner date with DH. This little gem is simply perfect! Makes me wish all of my bags had a turn-lock closure. I use a shoe dust bag (M.Gemi was the best fit!) to protect the interior from my items: small Prada wallet, calvi, eyeglasses in a thin-ish case, small hand sanitizer, lip balm, eye drops, LV 6-ring key holder, and my phone when I'm not taking pictures 

You can see some slight convexity from the items, but it doesn't bother me in the least. My one and only "complaint" is that even on the shortest setting, the strap is a smidge too long for me to wear just on my shoulder ( I'm 5'4 for reference). Not a deal breaker, and I'm sure I can get it shortened.

Sorry for the poor image quality and background mess! In the midst of renovating. I've always appreciated "mod" shots, so here's my contribution


----------



## Hermesanity

savoy85 said:


> I decided to take my Josephine pm out to run some errands/have a dinner date with DH. This little gem is simply perfect! Makes me wish all of my bags had a turn-lock closure. I use a shoe dust bag (M.Gemi was the best fit!) to protect the interior from my items: small Prada wallet, calvi, eyeglasses in a thin-ish case, small hand sanitizer, lip balm, eye drops, LV 6-ring key holder, and my phone when I'm not taking pictures
> 
> You can see some slight convexity from the items, but it doesn't bother me in the least. My one and only "complaint" is that even on the shortest setting, the strap is a smidge too long for me to wear just on my shoulder ( I'm 5'4 for reference). Not a deal breaker, and I'm sure I can get it shortened.
> 
> Sorry for the poor image quality and background mess! In the midst of renovating. I've always appreciated "mod" shots, so here's my contribution
> 
> View attachment 4888014


You look amazing! The Josephine is such a versatile bag and it looks so good on you!


----------



## savoy85

Hermesanity said:


> You look amazing! The Josephine is such a versatile bag and it looks so good on you!


@Hermesanity Thank you so much for your kind comment! I have to admit; I was a little nervous at first because the pm seems small, but it's deceptively roomy.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Not petty. Also the print on the “lip” doesn’t line up at all. Why not?
> 
> Perhaps new guy is less fastidious than Ramesh about details.
> 
> “The details are not the details; they make the product,” -Charles and Ray Eames


I noticed that, too.  And if you look along the left canvas edge, you’ll notice that the”M”’s are not aligned perfectly all the way down. The right side is aligned.  This vanity is from Ramesh’s tenure, but before releasing it a few days ago, Knightly (?) should’ve done some quality control.


----------



## quadmama

savoy85 said:


> I decided to take my Josephine pm out to run some errands/have a dinner date with DH. This little gem is simply perfect! Makes me wish all of my bags had a turn-lock closure. I use a shoe dust bag (M.Gemi was the best fit!) to protect the interior from my items: small Prada wallet, calvi, eyeglasses in a thin-ish case, small hand sanitizer, lip balm, eye drops, LV 6-ring key holder, and my phone when I'm not taking pictures
> 
> You can see some slight convexity from the items, but it doesn't bother me in the least. My one and only "complaint" is that even on the shortest setting, the strap is a smidge too long for me to wear just on my shoulder ( I'm 5'4 for reference). Not a deal breaker, and I'm sure I can get it shortened.
> 
> Sorry for the poor image quality and background mess! In the midst of renovating. I've always appreciated "mod" shots, so here's my contribution
> 
> View attachment 4888014



Thanks for the feedback and the very helpful mod shots. The turn lock is a brilliant design and I, too, wish that all of my bags come with the same opening. Congrats!


----------



## savoy85

quadmama said:


> Thanks for the feedback and the very helpful mod shots. The turn lock is a brilliant design and I, too, wish that all of my bags come with the same opening. Congrats!


Thank you @quadmama ! And I must say, every time I see your Eiffel Tower macaron it makes me smile. I've been debating emailing the store to see if they still have any Ox ones left...


----------



## Rocat

I generally like bigger bags and unfortunately, many of the MM models are now discontinued. My SA suggested the Rejane Saddle bag to me. Apparently, there are a few of them still around. I have never seen this style in person and would appreciate any thoughts from the group.  Thank you!


----------



## SurfSpinner

Hello!  Has anyone heard any updated news on Ramesh Nair and what his next project might be?  I discovered Moynat (and this wonderful thread) at the time of his departure and picked up one of his recent creations - a Gabrielle BB box studded handbag that was based on a trunk Moynat had created in 1925.  The workmanship!!  I truly hope there is something amazing in store for Ramesh and his talents!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I generally like bigger bags and unfortunately, many of the MM models are now discontinued. My SA suggested the Rejane Saddle bag to me. Apparently, there are a few of them still around. I have never seen this style in person and would appreciate any thoughts from the group.  Thank you!


IMO it's a great design - plenty of room inside and can go easily from shoulder to cross-body depending on your preference. The Barenia leather is utterly yummy and on par with H's version.


----------



## bagnut1

SurfSpinner said:


> Hello!  Has anyone heard any updated news on Ramesh Nair and what his next project might be?  I discovered Moynat (and this wonderful thread) at the time of his departure and picked up one of his recent creations - a Gabrielle BB box studded handbag that was based on a trunk Moynat had created in 1925.  The workmanship!!  I truly hope there is something amazing in store for Ramesh and his talents!


OMG what a fantastic bag - so lucky!  No news yet as far as I know (and really hoping that his recent Insta post about Sevres doesn't mean he's leaving leather for porcelain!)


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> IMO it's a great design - plenty of room inside and can go easily from shoulder to cross-body depending on your preference. The Barenia leather is utterly yummy and on par with H's version.


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

This is certainly a departure.....


----------



## Bagaholic222

SurfSpinner said:


> Hello!  Has anyone heard any updated news on Ramesh Nair and what his next project might be?  I discovered Moynat (and this wonderful thread) at the time of his departure and picked up one of his recent creations - a Gabrielle BB box studded handbag that was based on a trunk Moynat had created in 1925.  The workmanship!!  I truly hope there is something amazing in store for Ramesh and his talents!


Wow that's stunning!


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> This is certainly a departure.....
> View attachment 4889929


 It is! I thought it was different too, especially compared to what is usually posted.


----------



## bagnut1

I weep for their logo designer.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> I weep for their logo designer.
> 
> View attachment 4889991


Messy and careless is not a good look.


----------



## quadmama

SurfSpinner said:


> Hello!  Has anyone heard any updated news on Ramesh Nair and what his next project might be?  I discovered Moynat (and this wonderful thread) at the time of his departure and picked up one of his recent creations - a Gabrielle BB box studded handbag that was based on a trunk Moynat had created in 1925.  The workmanship!!  I truly hope there is something amazing in store for Ramesh and his talents!



Oh, how nice! I love this bag and the history behind the design. I came across an article a few months ago that this design for the trunk actually won an award in 1925 as you mentioned. Congrats on having a piece of history in your collection.


----------



## Hermesanity

Rocat said:


> I generally like bigger bags and unfortunately, many of the MM models are now discontinued. My SA suggested the Rejane Saddle bag to me. Apparently, there are a few of them still around. I have never seen this style in person and would appreciate any thoughts from the group.  Thank you!


I tried this on a while ago.  I absolutely loved the barenia leather with the style. I ultimately didn't go for it because I had other bags that filled a similar role, but thought it was a great looking, functional bag!


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> I weep for their logo designer.
> 
> View attachment 4889991


I was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt that it's intentional?  Since the model's face is also cropped?  Not a fan of the in your face half logo in any case...


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> It is! I thought it was different too, especially compared to what is usually posted.





bagnut1 said:


> I weep for their logo designer.
> 
> View attachment 4889991





Hermesanity said:


> I was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt that it's intentional?  Since the model's face is also cropped?  Not a fan of the in your face half logo in any case...


Despite what we have heard, my gut instinct is that they are going to pump lots of money to raise brand recognition and package it as an alternate 'H' brand.  But after @Sourisbrune pointed out the issues with the vanity, quality control is already starting to concern me.


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> Despite what we have heard, my gut instinct is that they are going to pump lots of money to raise brand recognition and package it as an alternate 'H' brand.  But after @Sourisbrune pointed out the issues with the vanity, quality control is already starting to concern me.


Exactly this.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Despite what we have heard, my gut instinct is that they are going to pump lots of money to raise brand recognition and package it as an alternate 'H' brand.  But after @Sourisbrune pointed out the issues with the vanity, quality control is already starting to concern me.





kipp said:


> Exactly this.


Paris (meaning the head office) has positioned itself for the competition with Hermès, as you’ve stated.  I can’t write more than what is known publicly- Moynat uses the same leather/tannery as Hermes and the ateliers have the same qualified level of craftsmen.  I think Moynat is preparing to take on Hermès much more than they have in the past.
I’ve been thinking about the (minimal) quality issue of the vanity, and one other bag I have a photo of and did not share.  I think I know what’s happened.  I can write that it’s probably an easy quality-control fix, and I hope they take the steps to do it.  Moynat was one of those companies I never felt I had to be concerned about having small imperfections (stitches, alignment, messy sealant, ...). I think I will be inspecting a little bit more as they make several transitions.  I’m not worried about the big picture/overall quality- Moynat will continue to have the best leathers, their bags will be hand-stitched, and they will continue to have excellent customer service.


----------



## Rocat

Hermesanity said:


> I tried this on a while ago.  I absolutely loved the barenia leather with the style. I ultimately didn't go for it because I had other bags that filled a similar role, but thought it was a great looking, functional bag!


Thank you! I really appreciate your feedback. It is very reassuring. My SA is going to send me more info about the specific Rejane Saddle bags that are remaining. She said that there is only 1 left worldwide in the blue color, but it is damaged with scratches. I am waiting to hear about the cognac and eggplant. There are also a few MM Rejanes left from before they discontinued the size. So tempting!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Paris (meaning the head office) has positioned itself for the competition with Hermès, as you’ve stated.  I can’t write more than what is known publicly- Moynat uses the same leather/tannery as Hermes and the ateliers have the same qualified level of craftsmen.  I think Moynat is preparing to take on Hermès much more than they have in the past.
> I’ve been thinking about the (minimal) quality issue of the vanity, and one other bag I have a photo of and did not share.  I think I know what’s happened.  I can write that it’s probably an easy quality-control fix, and I hope they take the steps to do it.  Moynat was one of those companies I never felt I had to be concerned about having small imperfections (stitches, alignment, messy sealant, ...). I think I will be inspecting a little bit more as they make several transitions.  I’m not worried about the big picture/overall quality- Moynat will continue to have the best leathers, their bags will be hand-stitched, and they will continue to have excellent customer service.


I would be very curious to know more about your QC theory!

The new imagery is clearly aimed at a younger, more fashion-forward customer than less recent stuff that just focused on the bags.  The cropping of the name is also a "tell" in that direction.  IMO the new graphics would be more successful with a better layout (e.g., not mashing PARIS into the photograph and more space in general).  But I'm just an armchair designer.


----------



## kipp

@Sourisbrune, thank you.  I am glad that you are not terribly concerned about the current apparent changes.  And, of course, those factors that make Moynat special (great leathers, customer service, hand made bags) are still very compelling.   I do not have any issues with Moynat trying to compete with Hermes more directly.  But between the more edgy adverts (does this really represent the brand accurately---just asking) and also the more sloppy workmanship I'm still a bit concerned---though I guess Chanel has proven that in the end, that might not matter in terms of sales... sigh.  
At the end of the day, though, if the design direction is also going to be a lot different and exceedingly more trendy, as we have discussed previously, then that might be a deal breaker for me going forward.  Guess we will have to see.  
Many thanks again for your reassurance.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> @Sourisbrune, thank you.  I am glad that you are not terribly concerned about the current apparent changes.  And, of course, those factors that make Moynat special (great leathers, customer service, hand made bags) are still very compelling.   I do not have any issues with Moynat trying to compete with Hermes more directly.  But between the more edgy adverts (does this really represent the brand accurately---just asking) and also the more sloppy workmanship I'm still a bit concerned---though I guess Chanel has proven that in the end, that might not matter in terms of sales... sigh.
> At the end of the day, though, if the design direction is also going to be a lot different and exceedingly more trendy, as we have discussed previously, then that might be a deal breaker for me going forward.  Guess we will have to see.
> Many thanks again for your reassurance.


Oh, and I’m happy to write that Moynat, like Hermès, makes their products in their own workshops in France (only), unlike LV, Chanel, and a few others who outsource to factories that have nothing to do with their companies.

The website looks a wee bit more trendy and new.  I hope that’s not the direction they’re going.  New is okay, but trendy?

The Asian youth market is huge for the European luxury brands.  Kids everywhere are setting the trends.  I’m just a woman who wants a simple, well-made, timeless bag made in France.  That’s all.  I don’t need 350 handbag choices that all scream, “We’re perfect for the latest boy-band following post-teenaged shopper who has their parents‘ money to spend.”  I’ve been told Moynat will not follow the trendy craze, but I think Hermès is falling into the trendy trap w/ several of their bag styles.

Okay, here are my thoughts.  Gucci has become garish (overall) with a couple of nice pieces, LV is trendy and they love branding, Chanel has some nice pieces, but some pieces look like they’re willing to quilt anything, and Hermès has become somewhat trendy and they have concentrated on tiny or oversized bags.  It looks like all the major players have issues, according to my standards.   I apologize for my frankness.

I think I need tea and a nap.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh, and I’m happy to write that Moynat, like Hermès, makes their products in their own workshops in France (only), unlike LV, Chanel, and a few others who outsource to factories that have nothing to do with their companies.
> 
> The website looks a wee bit more trendy and new.  I hope that’s not the direction they’re going.  New is okay, but trendy?
> 
> The Asian youth market is huge for the European luxury brands.  Kids everywhere are setting the trends.  I’m just a woman who wants a simple, well-made, timeless bag made in France.  That’s all.  I don’t need 350 handbag choices that all scream, “We’re perfect for the latest boy-band following post-teenaged shopper who has their parents‘ money to spend.”  I’ve been told Moynat will not follow the trendy craze, but I think Hermès is falling into the trendy trap w/ several of their bag styles.
> 
> Okay, here are my thoughts.  Gucci has become garish (overall) with a couple of nice pieces, LV is trendy and they love branding, Chanel has some nice pieces, but some pieces look like they’re willing to quilt anything, and Hermès has become somewhat trendy and they have concentrated on tiny or oversized bags.  It looks like all the major players have issues, according to my standards.   I apologize for my frankness.
> 
> I think I need tea and a nap.


Agree with all of this, too.  As I was thinking of Moynat's dilemma in what kind of "newness" they were going to follow, I felt badly for them.  Among the brands discussed above, it is very difficult to find a clear focus.  That is what seems to be missing these days. Hermes probably is the most successful in this respect, in that they for the most part haven't ditched the bags that are very desirable and they have a mountain of other products in their wheelhouse (e.g. RTW, home goods, scarves, equestrian items) of which many speak to the heritage of the brand and have been around a long time.      
 At least during Ramesh's tenure, the focus seemed to be quite clear---to quote @Sourisbrune "a simple, well-made, timeless bag, made in France" and made with the best materials...  and it seems to be increasingly elusive.  If the primary focus is going to be on trendy then I believe that Moynat will be missing an opportunity.  But what do I know?


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Agree with all of this, too.  As I was thinking of Moynat's dilemma in what kind of "newness" they were going to follow, I felt badly for them.  Among the brands discussed above, it is very difficult to find a clear focus.  That is what seems to be missing these days. Hermes probably is the most successful in this respect, in that they for the most part haven't ditched the bags that are very desirable and they have a mountain of other products in their wheelhouse (e.g. RTW, home goods, scarves, equestrian items) of which many speak to the heritage of the brand and have been around a long time.
> At least during Ramesh's tenure, the focus seemed to be quite clear---to quote @Sourisbrune "a simple, well-made, timeless bag, made in France" and made with the best materials...  and it seems to be increasingly elusive.  If the primary focus is going to be on trendy then I believe that Moynat will be missing an opportunity.  But what do I know?


I hope over time, Moynat does not bow down to the two extremes you see in companies like LV and Chanel.  You have the somewhat affordable trendy bags and the classics.  I think trendy bags bring out quality issues because the craftsmen don’t learn how to perfect their craft on a specific style.  And, I wonder if they’ll have their classics (like LV has the Capuccines, Hermès has the Birkin and Kelly, and Chanel has their classic flap).  I can see it- four or five timeless bags at high prices.  Ugh!
I suppose we’ll find out Moynat’s plans in the Spring.


----------



## Hermesanity

I had an interesting conversation with a friend whose opinion was that people in his part of the world at least knows that Moynat quality is on par with Hermes.  However they view Moynat as less desirable because it does not have the cachet of Hermes, specifically the Birkin and Kelly.  I wonder if that is the audience they are trying to capture, in  which case i can see they might go down the road @Sourisbrune suggests.


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a friend whose opinion was that people in his part of the world at least knows that Moynat quality is on par with Hermes.  However they view Moynat as less desirable because it does not have the cachet of Hermes, specifically the Birkin and Kelly.  I wonder if that is the audience they are trying to capture, in  which case i can see they might go down the road @Sourisbrune suggests.


The current "cachet" of H (especially B/Ks) is heavily dependent on extremely manipulated perceived availability.  Moynat to date has not played these games and I would hate to see them start.


----------



## Panthere2015

I’m quite new to Moynat. I have just one bag, the Rejane Opera Clutch which I love but haven’t used much this year. I am considering getting a Rejane, probably in petite. I’m not quite sure about the colour but I think teal or maybe a dark red. Does any of you which colours are available this season I’m not able to travel in the current situation and as there is no Moynat boutique in the country where I live, I’ll have to decide from photos.

Thank you.


----------



## konacoffee

Panthere2015 said:


> I’m quite new to Moynat. I have just one bag, the Rejane Opera Clutch which I love but haven’t used much this year. I am considering getting a Rejane, probably in petite. I’m not quite sure about the colour but I think teal or maybe a dark red. Does any of you which colours are available this season I’m not able to travel in the current situation and as there is no Moynat boutique in the country where I live, I’ll have to decide from photos.
> 
> Thank you.



Moynat greens and blues are pretty tricky in my experience. There have been a few times where I ordered the bag, but when I went to pick it up it was a totally different color than the picture. Without seeing it in person and a store nearby, I'd make sure you can ship it back, ask about customs (if applicable), and all that before purchasing.

My SA told me there weren't any new seasonal colors for the Rejane this season, but if you contact the Paris boutique directly they will search the international inventory and have the color you want shipped to you. Returns are a bit dicey (I've always taken store credit the few times I've returned a bag). 

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Moynat greens and blues are pretty tricky in my experience. There have been a few times where I ordered the bag, but when I went to pick it up it was a totally different color than the picture. Without seeing it in person and a store nearby, I'd make sure you can ship it back, ask about customs (if applicable), and all that before purchasing.
> 
> My SA told me there weren't any new seasonal colors for the Rejane this season, but if you contact the Paris boutique directly they will search the international inventory and have the color you want shipped to you. Returns are a bit dicey (I've always taken store credit the few times I've returned a bag).
> 
> I hope this helps a bit!


Great answers!  Yes, most, if not all boutique SA’s or managers can check international inventories.  I believe the boutiques are store credit and exchange only.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> The current "cachet" of H (especially B/Ks) is heavily dependent on extremely manipulated perceived availability.  Moynat to date has not played these games and I would hate to see them start.


I don’t think they’ll play games with their clientele.  They value us too much.  I guess, if I have to dig deep and think of something that would make me nervous, It’d probably be Moynat creating only a handful of their timeless bags at higher prices.  Moynat offers an abundance of custom bag (color, hw, ...) choices, so I’d feel horrible if they say, “Yes, we came out with that bag you want, but it sold out, so you can special order it.”
I don’t think that’ll happen, but I always get nervous when other luxury brands limit their supply.  Look at what’s happening to LV.  The hot/trendy bags are sold out before they hit the website.  That feeding frenzy mentality of certain brands turns me off.


----------



## dessertdays

bagnut1 said:


> I weep for their logo designer.
> 
> View attachment 4889991



At first, I thought that someone created a rectangular image then messed up the image ratio when they uploaded to Instagram, but I'm looking at the feed now, the left column of photos align so the cropping could have been intentional? Some people and brands do this thing where the whole (feed visual) is greater than the sum of its parts (individual photo posts), but I haven't seen other pages do that in a while. The rectangle of images should be complete in a couple of days.

If this change of IG feed aesthetic also means a website revamp, I wouldn't be opposed to it -- maybe information will finally be consistent across the languages (The French version had more up-to-date information compared to the other languages last time I checked)

I think I may be one of the younger people in this thread, and confirming that the recent IG posts caught my attention in a way that reinforced my admiration for the tourterelle Rejane.  One way to get us to really want something is to show someone style it in a way that makes it easier for us to picture it fitting our color palette/lifestyle: before I bought my Cabotin last month, I relied a lot on this thread, Instagram, YouTube, and Korean search engines (I know enough to type appropriate keywords, then click around/Google Translate since I don't really know Korean) for color references and styling ideas. I found that generally, people presumably around my age who own the non-tote bags had pretty classic styles and understated bag collections. Even then, I'm hoping they don't get too much into influencer gifting outside of the tote bags; I'll deal with having to type my keywords in all their variations instead of having a bag show up multiple times on my feed in quick succession.


----------



## Hermesanity

dessertdays said:


> At first, I thought that someone created a rectangular image then messed up the image ratio when they uploaded to Instagram, but I'm looking at the feed now, the left column of photos align so the cropping could have been intentional? Some people and brands do this thing where the whole (feed visual) is greater than the sum of its parts (individual photo posts), but I haven't seen other pages do that in a while. The rectangle of images should be complete in a couple of days.
> 
> If this change of IG feed aesthetic also means a website revamp, I wouldn't be opposed to it -- maybe information will finally be consistent across the languages (The French version had more up-to-date information compared to the other languages last time I checked)
> 
> I think I may be one of the younger people in this thread, and confirming that the recent IG posts caught my attention in a way that reinforced my admiration for the tourterelle Rejane.  One way to get us to really want something is to show someone style it in a way that makes it easier for us to picture it fitting our color palette/lifestyle: before I bought my Cabotin last month, I relied a lot on this thread, Instagram, YouTube, and Korean search engines (I know enough to type appropriate keywords, then click around/Google Translate since I don't really know Korean) for color references and styling ideas. I found that generally, people presumably around my age who own the non-tote bags had pretty classic styles and understated bag collections. Even then, I'm hoping they don't get too much into influencer gifting outside of the tote bags; I'll deal with having to type my keywords in all their variations instead of having a bag show up multiple times on my feed in quick succession.



Thank you for your perspective! Just checked and it makes more sense now.


----------



## Panthere2015

konacoffee said:


> Moynat greens and blues are pretty tricky in my experience. There have been a few times where I ordered the bag, but when I went to pick it up it was a totally different color than the picture. Without seeing it in person and a store nearby, I'd make sure you can ship it back, ask about customs (if applicable), and all that before purchasing.
> 
> My SA told me there weren't any new seasonal colors for the Rejane this season, but if you contact the Paris boutique directly they will search the international inventory and have the color you want shipped to you. Returns are a bit dicey (I've always taken store credit the few times I've returned a bag).
> 
> I hope this helps a bit!


Thank you. It helps a lot. 
I would much prefer to be able to see the bag before purchasing but sadly that is not possible. I’m in contact with the Paris boutique and they will tell me what colours are available.


----------



## Gainoffunction

If anyone missed out last time... Looks like there might be another round of the legacy sale.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> If anyone missed out last time... Looks like there might be another round of the legacy sale.


Some alarming rumours going around social media that Moynat is closing some stores located within department stores.  And an SA has told me that there might be an additional sale as well last week.


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> Some alarming rumours going around social media that Moynat is closing some stores located within department stores.  And an SA has told me that there might be an additional sale as well last week.


I don't understand.  How much inventory are they trying to move?  It's beginning to look like they are clearing out the house completely now.


----------



## Rocat

Hermesanity said:


> I don't understand.  How much inventory are they trying to move?  It's beginning to look like they are clearing out the house completely now.


I am wondering the same thing. Another legacy sale did just recently begin in the US, but not everything is included. The details of the sale may vary based on location. My SA told me that they are planning a "relaunch" with their new designer sometime in 2021. I asked her if she had seen any of the new designs, but she said she had not. Maybe they are trying to completely clear out all of Ramesh's pieces?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> I don't understand.  How much inventory are they trying to move?  It's beginning to look like they are clearing out the house completely now.


My impression is that the first legacy sale was perhaps premature and they held it prior to fully establishing their new marketing and design strategy.  Perhaps it had to do with Covid and the negative impact on business in general.  They have likely confirmed a new direction now so are ready to clear out existing Ramesh designs that are not coherent.


----------



## dessertdays

Hermesanity said:


> I don't understand.  How much inventory are they trying to move?  It's beginning to look like they are clearing out the house completely now.



My SA offered me a previous season piece that they're putting on sale before having to send it back to Paris - is it normal practice for them to consolidate older pieces like that, as opposed to sending it to a different store? (My city has two stores)


----------



## Hermesanity

dessertdays said:


> My SA offered me a previous season piece that they're putting on sale before having to send it back to Paris - is it normal practice for them to consolidate older pieces like that, as opposed to sending it to a different store? (My city has two stores)


My SA must have sensed my confusion because she just notified me about the sale too. It is limited to select lines at least where I am. She mentioned one or two pieces might be sent to other stores in Asia but didn't mention Paris.


----------



## bagnut1

dessertdays said:


> My SA offered me a previous season piece that they're putting on sale before having to send it back to Paris - is it normal practice for them to consolidate older pieces like that, as opposed to sending it to a different store? (My city has two stores)


No.  Nothing ever "on sale" before the fiasco a few months back.  And I don't know much about international customs/duties, but it seems like it would be a total pain for them to return goods to the E.U. after already having gone through the process to get them through customs and stocked here. (i.e., "sending back to Paris" is likely a fib to justify the sale.) 

I am sure there is someone here who knows more than I do about this - please do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## m_ichele

Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
	

		
			
		

		
	




As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.


Congrats - she's gorgeous!!!   It was worth the wait for a chameleon shade like this and then the Madeleine...I don't even know where to look!  Enjoy these beauties


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.



Congratulations! Your Gaby came in early! Both bags are absolutely beautiful. I would be curious to see what you think of the Madeline. It has sort been on my  wish list as well...


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats - she's gorgeous!!!   It was worth the wait for a chameleon shade like this and then the Madeleine...I don't even know where to look!  Enjoy these beauties


Thank you @Bagaholic222! It was definitely worth the wait and I’m thrilled it took less than the 6 months they initially told me!


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> My SA must have sensed my confusion because she just notified me about the sale too. It is limited to select lines at least where I am. She mentioned one or two pieces might be sent to other stores in Asia but didn't mention Paris.


Do you know which lines are on sale?


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Congratulations! Your Gaby came in early! Both bags are absolutely beautiful. I would be curious to see what you think of the Madeline. It has sort been on my  wish list as well...


Thank you @quadmama! I had actually visited the boutique earlier this month and when they checked status, it looked like March/April 2021 so I was pretty disappointed but what can you do? Talk about a huge surprise when I got the text yesterday! 
as for Madeline, I had tried her on before, but couldn’t get my things to fit so I took her off my wishlist. Today, I tried again and for whatever reason, she worked out! I didn’t even need to mull it over like I usually do, the color combo is perfect and it fulfills what I have been looking for in a bag and more! I can shoulder, crossbody or hand carry her so great cost per wear plus it’s Ramesh Nair’s design and beautifully made. I highly recommend looking at Madeline if you’re able to. Sorry for rambling but I’m still so excited lol. My manager only mentioned Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane specifically in terms of what’s being kept from Ramesh’s tenure.  They were in the process of putting things in the legacy section so there weren’t many choices while I was there other than some mini vanities, a blue Gabrielle pm and the Madeline I bought.


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.


The peacock colour is amazing!  A true chameleon.  I love it when leather does that. 

The Madeline is adorable as well.  What a wonderful haul!


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> Do you know which lines are on sale?


I didn't ask specifically. We only discussed a particular leather type but there were a few styles and colours.  My guess is certain colours they now associate with the Ramesh era?


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> At first, I thought that someone created a rectangular image then messed up the image ratio when they uploaded to Instagram, but I'm looking at the feed now, the left column of photos align so the cropping could have been intentional? Some people and brands do this thing where the whole (feed visual) is greater than the sum of its parts (individual photo posts), but I haven't seen other pages do that in a while. The rectangle of images should be complete in a couple of days.
> 
> If this change of IG feed aesthetic also means a website revamp, I wouldn't be opposed to it -- maybe information will finally be consistent across the languages (The French version had more up-to-date information compared to the other languages last time I checked)
> 
> I think I may be one of the younger people in this thread, and confirming that the recent IG posts caught my attention in a way that reinforced my admiration for the tourterelle Rejane.  One way to get us to really want something is to show someone style it in a way that makes it easier for us to picture it fitting our color palette/lifestyle: before I bought my Cabotin last month, I relied a lot on this thread, Instagram, YouTube, and Korean search engines (I know enough to type appropriate keywords, then click around/Google Translate since I don't really know Korean) for color references and styling ideas. I found that generally, people presumably around my age who own the non-tote bags had pretty classic styles and understated bag collections. Even then, I'm hoping they don't get too much into influencer gifting outside of the tote bags; I'll deal with having to type my keywords in all their variations instead of having a bag show up multiple times on my feed in quick succession.


I noticed the Moynat IG, too.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.


Congrats, both lovely bags.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.


Gorgeous!!!!  I’m so happy it came in early!  I’m glad your things fit in the Madeleine!!!!
(pssssst.  Read my next post..  You’re so fortunate.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

France is shutting down everything for 30 days.  That is setting Moynat back again.  The atelier will have to close, again. SO bags and bags that were supposed to be out this winter will be delayed.
I hope for everyone’s sake 2021 will be different.


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> The peacock colour is amazing!  A true chameleon.  I love it when leather does that.
> 
> The Madeline is adorable as well.  What a wonderful haul!


Thank you @Hermesanity!



bagnut1 said:


> Congrats, both lovely bags.  Enjoy!


Thank you @bagnut1 !


Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  I’m so happy it came in early!  I’m glad your things fit in the Madeleine!!!!
> (pssssst.  Read my next post..  You’re so fortunate.)


thank you @Sourisbrune!! I’m so happy too!!


Sourisbrune said:


> France is shutting down everything for 30 days.  That is setting Moynat back again.  The atelier will have to close, again. SO bags and bags that were supposed to be out this winter will be delayed.
> I hope for everyone’s sake 2021 will be different.


We were talking about the shut down too! I’m so glad mine was able to be completed!


----------



## m_ichele

I came back with a friend so I was able to take a picture of the legacy offerings.


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello, 
I’m looking for SA contact to purchase some stuffs fromMoynat in the US. I’m wondering if anyone can share SA contact with me. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Sourisbrune

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello,
> I’m looking for SA contact to purchase some stuffs fromMoynat in the US. I’m wondering if anyone can share SA contact with me. Thank you so much in advance!


Curtis (who has provided most of the photos I’ve posted) is excellent.  I’ll message you.


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique today!! My peacock Gaby pm  it’s hard to capture the color but I tried. She’s absolutely gorgeous, I’m so enamored with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892388
> View attachment 4892390
> 
> As for the legacy sale, I took advantage and brought home another from my wishlist. I didn’t think Madeline worked with my things but once seeing it all fit, it was a done deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892393
> 
> Apparently, all the new designs have been approved and for the next few months while those go into production, there will be a lot of mono canvas offerings in store. Other than that, the manager couldn’t go into detail.



oh my gosh @m_ichele your peacock Gaby is so so gorgeous! Congratulations! I can sense your happiness and excitement just by reading your post, which makes me so happy, too!

I almost got the black Madeleine strap, too, but ended up with a different colorway + a Gabrielle BB! My SA showed me the black + gray interior of the Maddie strap like yours and it is so pretty! I just realized I have a few black bags for a similar purpose. I almost gave up the Maddie strap but I was convinced it was a good deal and a pretty AND functional bag! I really love your M choices 

It will take a while before I get mine, but I had to take advantage of the legacy sale as well. Happy we are getting some excellent deals for what we know are truly beautiful, well designed and well produced bags through this but also quite bittersweet if we think about the reason, and the upcoming France shutdown (thanks @Sourisbrune for sharing).

Nevertheless, I continue to follow our favorite Moynat and hope for an exciting and quality 2021 “relaunch,” if that is what it is being called  I do keep hoping 2021 will be better, but then I would read that it’s better to expect 2021 as the same as 2020. Ahhhh. Just counting blessings everyday. I hope everyone continues to stay safe and healthy


----------



## dessertdays

m_ichele said:


> I came back with a friend so I was able to take a picture of the legacy offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892618
> View attachment 4892620



The mini vanity does not fit my lifestyle at all, but the constellation version is quite the eye candy!
On the other hand, not sure how I feel about having gotten my Cabotin in Pacific smack dab in the middle of two sales that both include(d) it...


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> oh my gosh @m_ichele your peacock Gaby is so so gorgeous! Congratulations! I can sense your happiness and excitement just by reading your post, which makes me so happy, too!
> 
> I almost got the black Madeleine strap, too, but ended up with a different colorway + a Gabrielle BB! My SA showed me the black + gray interior of the Maddie strap like yours and it is so pretty! I just realized I have a few black bags for a similar purpose. I almost gave up the Maddie strap but I was convinced it was a good deal and a pretty AND functional bag! I really love your M choices
> 
> It will take a while before I get mine, but I had to take advantage of the legacy sale as well. Happy we are getting some excellent deals for what we know are truly beautiful, well designed and well produced bags through this but also quite bittersweet if we think about the reason, and the upcoming France shutdown (thanks @Sourisbrune for sharing).
> 
> Nevertheless, I continue to follow our favorite Moynat and hope for an exciting and quality 2021 “relaunch,” if that is what it is being called  I do keep hoping 2021 will be better, but then I would read that it’s better to expect 2021 as the same as 2020. Ahhhh. Just counting blessings everyday. I hope everyone continues to stay safe and healthy


Thank you @mystar9898! I’m so happy to hear you indulged also and I can’t wait to see your beauties!! It was really hard to pass up this black Maddie strap. I always eye them when I visit but I had to prioritize the wishlist  Then I rehomed a few black bags that I hadn’t used in a long time for various reasons so I needed a replacement. This style fits the bill in many ways. You expressed it very eloquently...it’s very bittersweet, and while I also am cautiously optimistic for this new direction, I am a huge fan of Ramesh Nair’s designs and I’m grateful that because of this legacy sale, it gave me the opportunity to purchase my favorites from him. As for 2021, I really hope things get better but I’m good with taking it a day at a time and being grateful for every blessing, big and small. This thread with you all gives me at least a little bit of normalcy so much love and appreciation to everyone


----------



## m_ichele

dessertdays said:


> The mini vanity does not fit my lifestyle at all, but the constellation version is quite the eye candy!
> On the other hand, not sure how I feel about having gotten my Cabotin in Pacific smack dab in the middle of two sales that both include(d) it...


Totally agree!! Mini vanity would be nothing but a decoration on my dresser but it’s just so beautiful, I can’t help but want one! As for the timing of your Cabotin, you bought the one that was meant for you so enjoy her with happiness and in good health


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Thank you @quadmama! I had actually visited the boutique earlier this month and when they checked status, it looked like March/April 2021 so I was pretty disappointed but what can you do? Talk about a huge surprise when I got the text yesterday!
> as for Madeline, I had tried her on before, but couldn’t get my things to fit so I took her off my wishlist. Today, I tried again and for whatever reason, she worked out! I didn’t even need to mull it over like I usually do, the color combo is perfect and it fulfills what I have been looking for in a bag and more! I can shoulder, crossbody or hand carry her so great cost per wear plus it’s Ramesh Nair’s design and beautifully made. I highly recommend looking at Madeline if you’re able to. Sorry for rambling but I’m still so excited lol. My manager only mentioned Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane specifically in terms of what’s being kept from Ramesh’s tenure.  They were in the process of putting things in the legacy section so there weren’t many choices while I was there other than some mini vanities, a blue Gabrielle pm and the Madeline I bought.



I can sense your excitement in your post.  I love my Gaby pm and that was the start of my Moynat obsession. I am sure you will enjoy using yours as well, especially with the color varies in different lighting. And the color combo of your Madeline strap will just go with anything. 

I have always admired the Madeline because of its shape and the duo color, but never pursued it. Reason being what I considered as "essential" these days are very different from before. These days, I must bring my LV 6 key holder, phone, a slim card holder, a small bottle of sanitizer, tissue, mask, and wipes. These all fit in the Gaby pm comfortably. I am assuming Madeline strap is a bit smaller than Gaby pm according to the measurements. Would you mind sharing what fits in the bag when you get a chance? I am nowhere near a Moynat boutique...

Thanks so much and congrats again!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> I came back with a friend so I was able to take a picture of the legacy offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892618
> View attachment 4892620


Thanks for the photos!  It is unfortunate that some of the unique designs that make Moynat stand out from the crowd are being discontinued (Madeleine, Pauline, Vanity etc.).  The vanity is just stunning and a piece of work - I supposed the demand is limited and too labour intensive.


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> I can sense your excitement in your post.  I love my Gaby pm and that was the start of my Moynat obsession. I am sure you will enjoy using yours as well, especially with the color varies in different lighting. And the color combo of your Madeline strap will just go with anything.
> 
> I have always admired the Madeline because of its shape and the duo color, but never pursued it. Reason being what I considered as "essential" these days are very different from before. These days, I must bring my LV 6 key holder, phone, a slim card holder, a small bottle of sanitizer, tissue, mask, and wipes. These all fit in the Gaby pm comfortably. I am assuming Madeline strap is a bit smaller than Gaby pm according to the measurements. Would you mind sharing what fits in the bag when you get a chance? I am nowhere near a Moynat boutique...
> 
> Thanks so much and congrats again!


I felt almost delirious posting and pretty much rambled then hit reply    I was attracted to Madeline for the same reasons as you so once I saw it actually worked for me, with the added bonus of the legacy sale, I really couldn’t walk away. All you mentioned would definitely fit. I tried it with two pairs of glasses each in its own soft pouch, a chanel mini o case and mini flap card holder and my iPhone plus (can’t remember if it’s 7 because it’s so old) secured between where the bag folds. When using Madeline, I’m going to switch to moynat’s leather zippered and slotted flat card holder instead of the chanel card holder because it’s much slimmer and I’ll use the mini o case as a catch all for little things. As for the straps, the gaby pm strap is longer but I can crossbody Madeline using the very last hole while gaby pm I use the second to last. Hope this helps!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the photos!  It is unfortunate that some of the unique designs that make Moynat stand out from the crowd are being discontinued (Madeleine, Pauline, Vanity etc.).  The vanity is just stunning and a piece of work - I supposed the demand is limited and too labour intensive.


You’re welcome!! These special styles are very Ramesh Nair so it will be interesting to see how Moynat evolves with the new director. I’m relieved though to see Gabrielle and Gaby are staying with Rejane. The mini vanity really is beyond special and I envy anyone who has it!


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> I felt almost delirious posting and pretty much rambled then hit reply    I was attracted to Madeline for the same reasons as you so once I saw it actually worked for me, with the added bonus of the legacy sale, I really couldn’t walk away. All you mentioned would definitely fit. I tried it with two pairs of glasses each in its own soft pouch, a chanel mini o case and mini flap card holder and my iPhone plus (can’t remember if it’s 7 because it’s so old) secured between where the bag folds. When using Madeline, I’m going to switch to moynat’s leather zippered and slotted flat card holder instead of the chanel card holder because it’s much slimmer and I’ll use the mini o case as a catch all for little things. As for the straps, the gaby pm strap is longer but I can crossbody Madeline using the very last hole while gaby pm I use the second to last. Hope this helps!



Ha, it would be fun to compare "what's in my bag" with you.  I also use a Chanel O case for catch all and I use Moynat small size envelope card case because it's slimer than the Chanel flap card holder. 

Thank you for taking the time to respond. It certainly is helpful to know what fits in the bag.


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Ha, it would be fun to compare "what's in my bag" with you.  I also use a Chanel O case for catch all and I use Moynat small size envelope card case because it's slimer than the Chanel flap card holder.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond. It certainly is helpful to know what fits in the bag.


You’re welcome! I definitely appreciate when others share what fits in X bag so I’m happy to contribute. I debated between their envelope and the zipped case but the slots won out. I was going to take a picture of my things in Madeline but then I realized I couldn’t do that with my phone in the bag


----------



## mystar9898

dessertdays said:


> At first, I thought that someone created a rectangular image then messed up the image ratio when they uploaded to Instagram, but I'm looking at the feed now, the left column of photos align so the cropping could have been intentional? Some people and brands do this thing where the whole (feed visual) is greater than the sum of its parts (individual photo posts), but I haven't seen other pages do that in a while. The rectangle of images should be complete in a couple of days.
> 
> If this change of IG feed aesthetic also means a website revamp, I wouldn't be opposed to it -- maybe information will finally be consistent across the languages (The French version had more up-to-date information compared to the other languages last time I checked)
> 
> I think I may be one of the younger people in this thread, and confirming that the recent IG posts caught my attention in a way that reinforced my admiration for the tourterelle Rejane.  One way to get us to really want something is to show someone style it in a way that makes it easier for us to picture it fitting our color palette/lifestyle: before I bought my Cabotin last month, I relied a lot on this thread, Instagram, YouTube, and Korean search engines (I know enough to type appropriate keywords, then click around/Google Translate since I don't really know Korean) for color references and styling ideas. I found that generally, people presumably around my age who own the non-tote bags had pretty classic styles and understated bag collections. Even then, I'm hoping they don't get too much into influencer gifting outside of the tote bags; I'll deal with having to type my keywords in all their variations instead of having a bag show up multiple times on my feed in quick succession.



This is such a good point you make @dessertdays! I may be one of the younger ones too but I have to admit that the "whole grid IG view" did not occur to me at all. I research about bags the same way you do! I have to, because I don't have a boutique I could just drive to, and that is the norm for the brands I do love, which tend to be less popular. We have more common luxury brands here, but not our Moynat (and in some ways I am thankful for that )

Oh dear, I sincerely hope our dearest M does not go into influencer gifting. That's what turns me off from most brands that do this. It's like anything and everything can be given away, so why would I even bother putting my hard-earned money into that  But I guess that would apply to those of us who don't want to have the same thing everyone else has, which I think is most of us in this thread. I can understand that in general, for a much younger audience, it's all about what's popular and what's all over Instagram.

Whenever a bag catches my eye these days, I make sure to pause and ask myself a few questions:
1) Can I wear this with most of my wardrobe?
2) Does it make my heart sing? (and, well, sometimes it's more than just a song...it's crazy heart beating!  )
3) Is it functional and practical for my lifestyle?
and now I'm having to add... 4) Do I really love it, or am I just seeing it too frequently all over social media?

If I'm really just seeing it too frequently over social media, I pause and wait for a few months. More often than not, I realize I don't really want to add something to my collection that the entire world has and will likely get tired of soon 



m_ichele said:


> Thank you @mystar9898! I’m so happy to hear you indulged also and I can’t wait to see your beauties!! It was really hard to pass up this black Maddie strap. I always eye them when I visit but I had to prioritize the wishlist  Then I rehomed a few black bags that I hadn’t used in a long time for various reasons so I needed a replacement. This style fits the bill in many ways. You expressed it very eloquently...it’s very bittersweet, and while I also am cautiously optimistic for this new direction, I am a huge fan of Ramesh Nair’s designs and I’m grateful that because of this legacy sale, it gave me the opportunity to purchase my favorites from him. As for 2021, I really hope things get better but I’m good with taking it a day at a time and being grateful for every blessing, big and small. This thread with you all gives me at least a little bit of normalcy so much love and appreciation to everyone



Oh, I completely feel you, @m_ichele!  You are 100% right, our M appreciation (now habit, for me, apparently) does keep me sane and people have their own things...this is ours  I've really appreciated what Ramesh had done for Moynat and I think it is precisely his eye for design and careful, high quality production that drew me towards Moynat in the first place. Now I'm also thinking of getting a Ramesh strap which I think I can use with four M bags! My SA showed this to me a couple of months ago, but at that time I couldn't imagine it with my bags. After seeing these photos, now I think I can! I think this just goes to show how carefully thoughtful yet striking his work was.




(Photos from Flair Magazine)

The Maddie sounds so practical, too, from your messages. Now I can't wait for mine...will definitely share photos when I finally have my new beauties with me  I can't wait to see how you style your lovely Maddie and Gaby when you get the chance 

This thread is truly so lovely with even lovelier posters, a safe haven, almost and one of the things I look forward to these days! Thanks to you @m_ichele and all of you here, for all your contributions, your stories, and your photos! I, too, look forward to Moynat's future, with some unavoidable nostalgia that at least I can still celebrate with the pieces I was lucky enough to invest in. This thread has truly become a reliable source of interesting discussions and lots of good vibes for me, and heaven knows we all need it


----------



## Sweetsugar87

m_ichele said:


> I came back with a friend so I was able to take a picture of the legacy offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892618
> View attachment 4892620


HI @m_ichele could you tell me which store this is? Really interested in the grey madeleine!


----------



## m_ichele

Sweetsugar87 said:


> HI @m_ichele could you tell me which store this is? Really interested in the grey madeleine!


This was at south coast plaza in California and they open at 11 a.m. tomorrow. Good luck!!


----------



## Sweetsugar87

m_ichele said:


> This was at south coast plaza in California and they open at 11 a.m. tomorrow. Good luck!!


Thanks so much @m_ichele !! Do you also any sales contact from that store I could get in touch via WhatsApp? Might be easier than trying to call. Thanks again!


----------



## m_ichele

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Thanks so much @m_ichele !! Do you also any sales contact from that store I could get in touch via WhatsApp? Might be easier than trying to call. Thanks again!


I just usually text her but I can contact her tomorrow and ask for her WhatsApp and let you know!


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Totally agree!! Mini vanity would be nothing but a decoration on my dresser but it’s just so beautiful, I can’t help but want one! As for the timing of your Cabotin, you bought the one that was meant for you so enjoy her with happiness and in good health



Ahh, just have to add that I love the Mini Vanity also but could not justify buying it now, as I won't be using it for sure. I was thinking that one day when I have my dream closet I could display it, but just not now   It's like a piece of art. I would probably put it among sculptures and just stare at it all day


----------



## Sweetsugar87

m_ichele said:


> I just usually text her but I can contact her tomorrow and ask for her WhatsApp and let you know!


Thanks @m_ichele appreciatd your help!


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> Ahh, just have to add that I love the Mini Vanity also but could not justify buying it now, as I won't be using it for sure. I was thinking that one day when I have my dream closet I could display it, but just not now   It's like a piece of art. I would probably put it among sculptures and just stare at it all day


My SA said another customer bought one and she uses it to store her eye drops. She even showed me a pic  I was thinking I would use it for jewelry. The studded green vanity is the one that knocks me out but I like the round too


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> This is such a good point you make @dessertdays! I may be one of the younger ones too but I have to admit that the "whole grid IG view" did not occur to me at all. I research about bags the same way you do! I have to, because I don't have a boutique I could just drive to, and that is the norm for the brands I do love, which tend to be less popular. We have more common luxury brands here, but not our Moynat (and in some ways I am thankful for that )
> 
> Oh dear, I sincerely hope our dearest M does not go into influencer gifting. That's what turns me off from most brands that do this. It's like anything and everything can be given away, so why would I even bother putting my hard-earned money into that  But I guess that would apply to those of us who don't want to have the same thing everyone else has, which I think is most of us in this thread. I can understand that in general, for a much younger audience, it's all about what's popular and what's all over Instagram.
> 
> Whenever a bag catches my eye these days, I make sure to pause and ask myself a few questions:
> 1) Can I wear this with most of my wardrobe?
> 2) Does it make my heart sing? (and, well, sometimes it's more than just a song...it's crazy heart beating!  )
> 3) Is it functional and practical for my lifestyle?
> and now I'm having to add... 4) Do I really love it, or am I just seeing it too frequently all over social media?
> 
> If I'm really just seeing it too frequently over social media, I pause and wait for a few months. More often than not, I realize I don't really want to add something to my collection that the entire world has and will likely get tired of soon
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I completely feel you, @m_ichele!  You are 100% right, our M appreciation (now habit, for me, apparently) does keep me sane and people have their own things...this is ours  I've really appreciated what Ramesh had done for Moynat and I think it is precisely his eye for design and careful, high quality production that drew me towards Moynat in the first place. Now I'm also thinking of getting a Ramesh strap which I think I can use with four M bags! My SA showed this to me a couple of months ago, but at that time I couldn't imagine it with my bags. After seeing these photos, now I think I can! I think this just goes to show how carefully thoughtful yet striking his work was.
> 
> View attachment 4893754
> View attachment 4893755
> 
> (Photos from Flair Magazine)
> 
> The Maddie sounds so practical, too, from your messages. Now I can't wait for mine...will definitely share photos when I finally have my new beauties with me  I can't wait to see how you style your lovely Maddie and Gaby when you get the chance
> 
> This thread is truly so lovely with even lovelier posters, a safe haven, almost and one of the things I look forward to these days! Thanks to you @m_ichele and all of you here, for all your contributions, your stories, and your photos! I, too, look forward to Moynat's future, with some unavoidable nostalgia that at least I can still celebrate with the pieces I was lucky enough to invest in. This thread has truly become a reliable source of interesting discussions and lots of good vibes for me, and heaven knows we all need it


I completely agree with your sentiments! It sounds like your are curating a classic collection that will last you years and years. 

I also own the strap and I say go for it.  It dresses up my bags and gives it a different twist that it is almost like getting a new bag.  I find the colors they selected make it extremely versatile.  I've tried it with my Rejanes and Josephines and it looks surprisingly good with the bi-color.  It also goes with my other non-Moynat bags as well!


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> My SA said another customer bought one and she uses it to store her eye drops. She even showed me a pic  I was thinking I would use it for jewelry. The studded green vanity is the one that knocks me out but I like the round too



I love this idea.  The mini vanity is just so well made and such a beautiful design.  But I just can't justify it. But if funds and closet space were not an issue, I would totally steal this idea!


----------



## savoy85

I've been enjoying watching this "Luxury Live Show" series on Youtube from Amy (FashionablyAMY) and Kat L during the quarantine; I'm a sucker for a power point presentation  But this week they had an episode about Moynat! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Hermesanity

I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...

Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.




The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.

I'm so over the moon!

Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.




So happy to be able to share her!


----------



## Rocat

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


Congratulations! It is an amazing bag that you will never regret purchasing. Enjoy it!


----------



## Happycantwait

So I just discovered Moynat through this thread. I’ve googled and discovered I love the Gabrielle clutch. Just wondering if anyone can show me what fits inside and maybe a mod shot?  Thinking about this for Christmas.


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


Congratulations!!! I’m so happy you found your dream bag!!! She’s ABSOLUTELY incredible, truly a work of art and the perfect example of Moynat’s craftsmanship. Your description made me look at the details and I’m in total awe of this artisan’s expertise. There’s no need to say enjoy because your joy explodes from your post but I’m going to say it anyway....ENJOY!!


----------



## m_ichele

savoy85 said:


> I've been enjoying watching this "Luxury Live Show" series on Youtube from Amy (FashionablyAMY) and Kat L during the quarantine; I'm a sucker for a power point presentation  But this week they had an episode about Moynat! Just thought I'd share.



That was interesting, thanks for sharing! I wish I had seen this live so I could have commented too.


----------



## Hermesanity

Rocat said:


> Congratulations! It is an amazing bag that you will never regret purchasing. Enjoy it!


Thank you! I can't stop looking at her.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


It is truly stunning and I understand why you escaped from ban island for her.  When it's this exquisite, you have to pull a jail break!  Although I admire exotics, I have never paid them much attention and I loved reading your description as I hadn't picked up on those details.  I'm sure that you will enjoy her for years to come - the craftsmanship is impeccable


----------



## m_ichele

Happycantwait said:


> So I just discovered Moynat through this thread. I’ve googled and discovered I love the Gabrielle clutch. Just wondering if anyone can show me what fits inside and maybe a mod shot?  Thinking about this for Christmas.


I don’t have mod shots but I was able to fit 2 soft pouches for glasses, my iPhone, a slim Moynat zipped card case and a round chanel coin holder. The strap is too short to crossbody properly. Hope this helps!


----------



## m_ichele

Sweetsugar87 said:


> Thanks @m_ichele appreciatd your help!


Please check your pm


----------



## savoy85

@Hermesanity , this might be the most beautiful Rejane (and bag) I have ever seen. Congratulations! I'm going to live vicariously through you while I build my settlement over here on Ban Island.  



Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


----------



## quadmama

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!



Congratulations! It's absolutely beautiful and you are right. One look at the bag and all rules disappeared. A good bag needs to be loved that much. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## verdisto716

Hi everyone! I had just purchased a moynat mini Gabrielle in the mini size and I’m becoming paranoid-as always- that it may not be authentic (it hasn’t arrived yet so I can’t see for certain for myself). I thought that moynat wasn’t a well known enough brand for copies to be made but I’ve seen fake ones pop up which worries me. The stitching looks great but of course I don’t have a good eye. I had looked for an authentic moynat on this forum but didn’t see anything. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Sourisbrune

verdisto716 said:


> Hi everyone! I had just purchased a moynat mini Gabrielle in the mini size and I’m becoming paranoid-as always- that it may not be authentic (it hasn’t arrived yet so I can’t see for certain for myself). I thought that moynat wasn’t a well known enough brand for copies to be made but I’ve seen fake ones pop up which worries me. The stitching looks great but of course I don’t have a good eye. I had looked for an authentic moynat on this forum but didn’t see anything. Thanks so much in advance!


I’m sorry, I know nothing about authenticating handbags.  Perhaps you can find an Authentification company that knows Moynat bags.


----------



## m_ichele

@Sourisbrune do you by any chance know the pricing for the mini vanity? The square and round one? My SA is off today and will give me pricing tomorrow,but I’m a little impatient


----------



## textilegirl

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


have to say I totally agree with your comment on the artistry of the craftsperson on this bag, it's stupendous and well worth breaking the ban.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune do you by any chance know the pricing for the mini vanity? The square and round one? My SA is off today and will give me pricing tomorrow,but I’m a little impatient


Stay tuned ...  I’m asking right now.  I’ll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


This bag, and your bag and bracelet combination, is stunning!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> @Sourisbrune do you by any chance know the pricing for the mini vanity? The square and round one? My SA is off today and will give me pricing tomorrow,but I’m a little impatient





Sourisbrune said:


> Stay tuned ...  I’m asking right now.  I’ll let you know when I hear back.


The prices depend on the finish.  The standard MV (mini vanity) is $3950.  The round is $5100.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The prices depend on the finish.  The standard MV (mini vanity) is $3950.  The round is $5100.


Thank you!!  I had shelved mini vanity due to cost and practicality, but this legacy sale is my undoing   I have to keep reminding myself Gabrielle pm is next. Then again, this opportunity is only temporary while Gabrielle pm will always be there. Gahhh


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


OMG that is stunning!  Congrats!!


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Congratulations!!! I’m so happy you found your dream bag!!! She’s ABSOLUTELY incredible, truly a work of art and the perfect example of Moynat’s craftsmanship. Your description made me look at the details and I’m in total awe of this artisan’s expertise. There’s no need to say enjoy because your joy explodes from your post but I’m going to say it anyway....ENJOY!!



Thank you so much!  Exploding is right!  



Bagaholic222 said:


> It is truly stunning and I understand why you escaped from ban island for her.  When it's this exquisite, you have to pull a jail break!  Although I admire exotics, I have never paid them much attention and I loved reading your description as I hadn't picked up on those details.  I'm sure that you will enjoy her for years to come - the craftsmanship is impeccable



Thank you so much! I am still in awe that I found her. 



savoy85 said:


> @Hermesanity , this might be the most beautiful Rejane (and bag) I have ever seen. Congratulations! I'm going to live vicariously through you while I build my settlement over here on Ban Island.



Thank you so much! Would you like to be neighbors? 



quadmama said:


> Congratulations! It's absolutely beautiful and you are right. One look at the bag and all rules disappeared. A good bag needs to be loved that much.
> Thank you for sharing.



Thank you for letting me share!  



textilegirl said:


> have to say I totally agree with your comment on the artistry of the craftsperson on this bag, it's stupendous and well worth breaking the ban.



Thank you! I really feel like the stars aligned on this one. 



Sourisbrune said:


> This bag, and your bag and bracelet combination, is stunning!



Thank you so much! 



bagnut1 said:


> OMG that is stunning!  Congrats!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thank you!!  I had shelved mini vanity due to cost and practicality, but this legacy sale is my undoing   I have to keep reminding myself Gabrielle pm is next. Then again, this opportunity is only temporary while Gabrielle pm will always be there. Gahhh


I can't agree more - this legacy sale is my undoing too!  I told myself I am content with my bag collection but I just couldn't resist looking at Ramesh's art pieces!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> I can't agree more - this legacy sale is my undoing too!  I told myself I am content with my bag collection but I just couldn't resist looking at Ramesh's art pieces!


I wish I could be content but since re-evaluating what I have and letting some go, it’s left room open    I didn’t realize i had an addictive personality until Moynat


----------



## bagnut1

I just happened to notice that we are almost at 5000 posts on this thread.  I know activity has really picked up in the last year or so, but checking the 2500 mark (which happened to be one of mine, LOL!) I see that it took about 7 1/2 years for the first 2500.  Just 15 months and change for the next 2500!

Can't wait to see what happens with new CD.......


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> I have a confession to make.  Though I am supposed to be on a ban, my curiousity got the best of me and I decided to make a quick run to the boutique to see the legacy sale in person - especially with the Madeleine discussions!  It wouldn't hurt to look, I told myself...
> 
> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!  There was always something that held me back with natura in bags - be it that I wasn't happy with the colour tone, the number of rings, the colour contrast, how symmetrical the patterns were. But as soon as I saw this bag I knew it ticked every one of my boxes.  I had to get it as I know I won't come across any other one like it again.  So I violated the ban big time and went home with Ms. Rejane BB.
> 
> View attachment 4894151
> 
> 
> The rings are probably the most symmetrical I have seen.  I love how the lower row of rings curves slightly like it is intentionally making room for the hardware but the top line stays straight.  The bag is so symmetrical that there are 4 rings perfectly positioned under the handle. The white parts are also evenly distributed to create a framing effect on the pattern. I was in awe this is a natural skin - it just seemed too perfect on the Rejane (to me at least).  I'm so impressed by the artisan who was able to execute this so perfectly.
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her CDC cousin.  It's showing up a bit dark here; the mod shot reflects the actual colour better.  I found the Moynat lizard was more matte.  The finish on the CDC seems a bit more glossy.
> 
> View attachment 4894146
> 
> 
> So happy to be able to share her!


Beautiful bag. 
I’m considering a lizard Rejane but since it will be my first Rejane I think it might be better to get one in a less fragile material.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thank you!!  I had shelved mini vanity due to cost and practicality, but this legacy sale is my undoing   I have to keep reminding myself Gabrielle pm is next. Then again, this opportunity is only temporary while Gabrielle pm will always be there. Gahhh


I know that f.o.m.o. feeling.


----------



## Happycantwait

m_ichele said:


> I don’t have mod shots but I was able to fit 2 soft pouches for glasses, my iPhone, a slim Moynat zipped card case and a round chanel coin holder. The strap is too short to crossbody properly. Hope this helps!



Thanks. It does. Sounds like more than I expected. I find crossbody uncomfortable on my neck so that not a negative.


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> My SA said another customer bought one and she uses it to store her eye drops. She even showed me a pic  I was thinking I would use it for jewelry. The studded green vanity is the one that knocks me out but I like the round too



I had to LOL at eye drops in the Mini Vanity!  Ooh, I love the idea of putting some jewelry in them! Probably some special pieces OR your daily pieces!



Hermesanity said:


> I completely agree with your sentiments! It sounds like your are curating a classic collection that will last you years and years.
> 
> I also own the strap and I say go for it.  It dresses up my bags and gives it a different twist that it is almost like getting a new bag.  I find the colors they selected make it extremely versatile.  I've tried it with my Rejanes and Josephines and it looks surprisingly good with the bi-color.  It also goes with my other non-Moynat bags as well!



Oh, thank you so much @Hermesanity for the little bit of push I needed! I ended up getting the strap  Just the fact that I can use it with at least three (maybe four) M bags, I think it would be worth it in terms of cost per wear. Would love to see how you style your strap with Moynat and non-Moynat bags one day!  And thank you so much for the compliment, I am so excited with my more classic collection now. After more than 10 years of collecting bags (starting with many contemporary brands), I finally know my style which also means it pays off in the long run instead of buying on trends. I can only hope to have similarly curated collections as many of you here  

Also, I have NO words for how special, how beautifully symmetrical your new natura lizard Rejane is!!! Thank you so much for sharing and I am so happy for you. I saw this bag last year and tried it on as well (it didn't have a pattern as perfect as yours -- I had to look at my old photo) but it is but a dream for me! It was meant to come home with you!  I really love all the bags you've posted here. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## mystar9898

m_ichele said:


> Thank you!!  I had shelved mini vanity due to cost and practicality, but this legacy sale is my undoing   I have to keep reminding myself Gabrielle pm is next. Then again, this opportunity is only temporary while Gabrielle pm will always be there. Gahhh



Is the MV part of the Legacy sale? Aghhhhh

I'm going to stay strong and not get it (repeat 100x)... Maybe I can still find it in the preloved market one day when I have the space and funds. Ugh.

I still have Gabrielle PM, a Rejane (BB or PM) and the MV in my Moynat legacy wish list... but my wallet says I need to be on ban island and I need to be tied to the palm tree beside my ban island hut


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> Beautiful bag.
> I’m considering a lizard Rejane but since it will be my first Rejane I think it might be better to get one in a less fragile material.


Thank you! 

I think one of the best things about lizard is that each one is completely different, even if they tend to be more fragile.  Please don't let it hold you back if you find one that makes your heart sing!  Regardless with the Rejane there are so many colours and leathers to choose from no matter what you decide.  Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## quadmama

Hello, everyone:

I was wondering if anyone who owns the Cabotin can confirm that it's made with box leather? I have always thought it's calf skin. And if you do own one, how delicate do you think the box leather is? Would a rain drop be obvious I accidentally get caught in the rain? I don't have any box pieces.

Thank you!


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think one of the best things about lizard is that each one is completely different, even if they tend to be more fragile.  Please don't let it hold you back if you find one that makes your heart sing!  Regardless with the Rejane there are so many colours and leathers to choose from no matter what you decide.  Can't wait to see what you choose!


I’m finding it very difficult to decide. It’s probably not helping that I’m not able to visit a boutique so I have to decide from photos. Ideally, I would get both a Rejane in lizard and one in taurillon gex. 
I think I have to decided to get the Rejane in the petite size. Do you think this size is too big for lizard?


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> I had to LOL at eye drops in the Mini Vanity!  Ooh, I love the idea of putting some jewelry in them! Probably some special pieces OR your daily pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you so much @Hermesanity for the little bit of push I needed! I ended up getting the strap  Just the fact that I can use it with at least three (maybe four) M bags, I think it would be worth it in terms of cost per wear. Would love to see how you style your strap with Moynat and non-Moynat bags one day!  And thank you so much for the compliment, I am so excited with my more classic collection now. After more than 10 years of collecting bags (starting with many contemporary brands), I finally know my style which also means it pays off in the long run instead of buying on trends. I can only hope to have similarly curated collections as many of you here
> 
> Also, I have NO words for how special, how beautifully symmetrical your new natura lizard Rejane is!!! Thank you so much for sharing and I am so happy for you. I saw this bag last year and tried it on as well (it didn't have a pattern as perfect as yours -- I had to look at my old photo) but it is but a dream for me! It was meant to come home with you!  I really love all the bags you've posted here. Thanks so much for sharing!


I'm so glad you got the strap!  I will try to get pictures when I can.  I gravitate towards neutrals, darker / warmer reds, and blues so the colours work really well!

And thank you or your kind words. I am still in awe - feel extremely fortunate to have found her and taken her home.


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> I’m finding it very difficult to decide. It’s probably not helping that I’m not able to visit a boutique so I have to decide from photos. Ideally, I would get both a Rejane in lizard and one in taurillon gex.
> I think I have to decided to get the Rejane in the petite size. Do you think this size is too big for lizard?


I have a PM in taurillon gex which I find to be a very versatile size.  I saw a beautiful pm lizard Rejane when I was at the boutique with ghw - the color was very close to a true grey instead of the more greige tone you usually see on lizard bags, so the ghw really helped make it shine.  I can be a bit of a clutz so I stick to smaller sizes with the more fragile leathers, but I definitely did not think the pm lizard Rejane was too big.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who owns the Cabotin can confirm that it's made with box leather? I have always thought it's calf skin. And if you do own one, how delicate do you think the box leather is? Would a rain drop be obvious I accidentally get caught in the rain? I don't have any box pieces.
> 
> Thank you!


The Cabotin is not box - it's Natural Cow (as opposed to Natural Calf like in the Rejane Saddle, which is equivalent to Hermes Barenia leather).  It's definitely hardier than box and while I can't yet comment on its performance in rain, I'm guessing that if the tanning process is similar to Natural Calf it should be fine.

I've definitely found it to be a sturdy bag, which is a nice surprise to not have to baby it at all.


----------



## quadmama

bagnut1 said:


> The Cabotin is not box - it's Natural Cow (as opposed to Natural Calf like in the Rejane Saddle, which is equivalent to Hermes Barenia leather).  It's definitely hardier than box and while I can't yet comment on its performance in rain, I'm guessing that if the tanning process is similar to Natural Calf it should be fine.
> 
> I've definitely found it to be a sturdy bag, which is a nice surprise to not have to baby it at all.



Thank you for clearfying it for me. I thought it sounded strange when I was told that it's box. 

Thank you!


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> I have a PM in taurillon gex which I find to be a very versatile size.  I saw a beautiful pm lizard Rejane when I was at the boutique with ghw - the color was very close to a true grey instead of the more greige tone you usually see on lizard bags, so the ghw really helped make it shine.  I can be a bit of a clutz so I stick to smaller sizes with the more fragile leathers, but I definitely did not think the pm lizard Rejane was too big.


A true grey lizard Rejane sounds gorgeous.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Thank you for clearfying it for me. I thought it sounded strange when I was told that it's box.
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome.  And, I guess it's possible that they may have made some in Box, but I haven't seen one personally.   Also I think it would be an odd model to feature in box - no large flat facade to show off the skin.


----------



## SurfSpinner

bagnut1 said:


> OMG what a fantastic bag - so lucky!  No news yet as far as I know (and really hoping that his recent Insta post about Sevres doesn't mean he's leaving leather for porcelain!)



Maybe he is exploring a jewelry line... thinking of the beautiful Van Cleef Alhambra collection that features Sevres porcelain... (!)


----------



## SurfSpinner

Has anyone had any luck finding a purse organizer / shaper for the Moynat Josephine handbags?  I tried Samorga but they are no longer building customs and only the Cabotin is on their Moynat list... TIA!


----------



## bagnut1

SurfSpinner said:


> Maybe he is exploring a jewelry line... thinking of the beautiful Van Cleef Alhambra collection that features Sevres porcelain... (!)


Ah, interesting!  I will follow him wherever he goes.  And I love jewelry so that would work!


----------



## mizuwari18

Does anyone own a Paradis low and would be willing to comment on its utility and wear and tear?  I had a few Moynat pieces on my wishlist ever since I was introduced to the brand a while back but am thinking of finally pulling the trigger soon on a purchase as I'm reading about the design phaseouts.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to visit a store but I had the Paradis low, rejane, and the smaller limousine as potential contenders.


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> I'm so glad you got the strap!  I will try to get pictures when I can.  I gravitate towards neutrals, darker / warmer reds, and blues so the colours work really well!
> 
> And thank you or your kind words. I am still in awe - feel extremely fortunate to have found her and taken her home.



Sounds perfect, I can't wait to get the strap and my bags!    That would be lovely, no pressure and only when you happen to find the time. Congratulations again your lovely, super special Rejane


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> Thank you!!  I had shelved mini vanity due to cost and practicality, but this legacy sale is my undoing   I have to keep reminding myself Gabrielle pm is next. Then again, this opportunity is only temporary while Gabrielle pm will always be there. Gahhh


@m_ichele, please share the photos if you do decide to get it, the round one is ever so loverly! 
I am supposed to be on Ban Island too ...Need strong will to get me through this time, so tempting, Gahhh.



Hermesanity said:


> Instead I ended up meeting the natura lizard of my dreams!


@Hermesanity, your natural lizard Rejane BB is stunning, congrats! and thanks for sharing this eye candy 



Sourisbrune said:


> I know that f.o.m.o. feeling.


@Sourisbrune, ditto


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> @m_ichele, please share the photos if you do decide to get it, the round one is ever so loverly!
> I am supposed to be on Ban Island too ...Need strong will to get me through this time, so tempting, Gahhh.
> 
> 
> @Hermesanity, your natural lizard Rejane BB is stunning, congrats! and thanks for sharing this eye candy
> 
> 
> @Sourisbrune, ditto


Sadly, but thankfully , the round mini vanity has sold already but the green studded one became available because someone changed their mind. So if anyone is interested, it’s available at south coast plaza. Please someone buy it and put me out of my misery!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I need to stay strong because I’m keeping my eye on this prize


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Sadly, but thankfully , the round mini vanity has sold already but the green studded one became available because someone changed their mind. So if anyone is interested, it’s available at south coast plaza. Please someone buy it and put me out of my misery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895661
> 
> I need to stay strong because I’m keeping my eye on this prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895662



Is this Gabrielle PM? 
I am also working on self control for this ultimate goal.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Sadly, but thankfully , the round mini vanity has sold already but the green studded one became available because someone changed their mind. So if anyone is interested, it’s available at south coast plaza. Please someone buy it and put me out of my misery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895661
> 
> I need to stay strong because I’m keeping my eye on this prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895662


Okay, I’m going to try to help you.
I recall you mentioning (potentially) a dahlia Gaby on your wishlist.  Dahlia, dahlia,dahlia-
Keep your eyes on the prize- utility bags?  The MV is cute, pretty, and beautifully made- but it won’t fit your things.  I say get it if you want the artistry on display in your home.  Don’t get it if it’ll delay your wishlist items, or if you feel you’ll regret getting it more than you would regret not getting it.  I hope I helped.  I’ve experienced the I-hope-someone-buys-it-so-I-don’t-have-to-think-about-it-anymore thoughts.  Eeeek!

******I had to edit what I wrote.  Thinking about it, I believe you should really, really, really want the MV.  Perhaps, if possible, wait to see the Limo 20 then decide.  I don’t know how you’re feeling inside or if you have to prioritize wishlist purchases.  I can only go by past posts-  the Gabrielle, the dahlia Gaby, and the Limo 20, have been mentioned with a passion. I could be wrong- I think the MV comments have kind of an it’s-been-discontinued (concerned) tone. If you get one, I hope it’s one you love (color and design).


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> Sadly, but thankfully , the round mini vanity has sold already but the green studded one became available because someone changed their mind. So if anyone is interested, it’s available at south coast plaza. Please someone buy it and put me out of my misery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895661
> 
> I need to stay strong because I’m keeping my eye on this prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895662



Totally understand what you meant, like @Sourisbrune nicely and ever so correctly put, the "I-hope-someone-buys-it-so-I-don’t-have-to-think-about-it-anymore" thought - I had it back in August, was so glad when I found out it had gone to a new home as it have been on my mind for weeks but i just couldn't justified getting 2nd with the same design/size even similar colour, the only difference was the leather - it was such a relief when it's sold!

Lets stay strong and eye on the prize, yours is Gabrielle PM and mine is Gaby bb in more a natural colour tone. Where is will power when you need it? I need help..............


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> Sounds perfect, I can't wait to get the strap and my bags!    That would be lovely, no pressure and only when you happen to find the time. Congratulations again your lovely, super special Rejane


I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!  




Edit: included additional photo by mistake!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!
> 
> View attachment 4895736
> 
> 
> Edit: included additional photo by mistake!


Thanks for this - I've been debating between the black and taupe strap!


----------



## m220888

Hermesanity said:


> I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!
> 
> View attachment 4895736
> 
> 
> Edit: included additional photo by mistake!



Wow thanks for sharing! I have not really tried pairing the strap with anything else besides my black Moynat bags but seeing all these photos got me inspired to try out different combos using other non-M bags or bags in other colours.


----------



## quadmama

Hermesanity said:


> I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!
> 
> View attachment 4895736
> 
> 
> Edit: included additional photo by mistake!



Oh, I love how the strap changes the looks of the bags. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## konacoffee

I fell for the sale and got the Pacific Cabotin to match my taupe one. Eekk!!! She's so gorgeous! I was scouring all the brands for a great blue bag and I'm so glad I can stop looking now. 

They had the Danse PM in black and tan too, and if it hasn't sold yet I'll probably get it. A part of me wants it in a brighter color, but I have been looking for a replacement for my black flap bag and I love how the Danse can just fit so much in it while remaining small and compact. I also saw a purple Danse MM and it was gorgeous! 

Btw, is anyone's SA reluctant to ask other stores for stock? My usual SA is on vacation and the one I talked to yesterday seemed hesitant to ask around because a lot of stores are holding on to their sale stock for their own clients. I get the logic, but even so there's no harm in asking even if the answer is no imo. I'm wondering if there was a miscommunication when I asked?


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Is this Gabrielle PM?
> I am also working on self control for this ultimate goal.


@quadmama Yes you’re correct! I asked for eggplant at first but there aren’t any at this point. There’s an ocean with SHW available but I’m not wowed by it like the black with GHW. 


Sourisbrune said:


> Okay, I’m going to try to help you.
> I recall you mentioning (potentially) a dahlia Gaby on your wishlist.  Dahlia, dahlia,dahlia-
> Keep your eyes on the prize- utility bags?  The MV is cute, pretty, and beautifully made- but it won’t fit your things.  I say get it if you want the artistry on display in your home.  Don’t get it if it’ll delay your wishlist items, or if you feel you’ll regret getting it more than you would regret not getting it.  I hope I helped.  I’ve experienced the I-hope-someone-buys-it-so-I-don’t-have-to-think-about-it-anymore thoughts.  Eeeek!
> 
> ******I had to edit what I wrote.  Thinking about it, I believe you should really, really, really want the MV.  Perhaps, if possible, wait to see the Limo 20 then decide.  I don’t know how you’re feeling inside or if you have to prioritize wishlist purchases.  I can only go by past posts-  the Gabrielle, the dahlia Gaby, and the Limo 20, have been mentioned with a passion. I could be wrong- I think the MV comments have kind of an it’s-been-discontinued (concerned) tone. If you get one, I hope it’s one you love (color and design).


Thank you @Sourisbrune and all who liked her comment because I assume you agree with her! You all are so good at reading between the lines but @Sourisbrune you’re spot on! It’s definitely FOMO and an “it’s been discontinued” tone topped with “but it’s on sale” rationalization. Considering how much MV costs even on sale, it would delay the next purchase which is available, but your point about regret is what really drove it home. Thanks for knocking some sense into me 


littleunicorn said:


> Totally understand what you meant, like @Sourisbrune nicely and ever so correctly put, the "I-hope-someone-buys-it-so-I-don’t-have-to-think-about-it-anymore" thought - I had it back in August, was so glad when I found out it had gone to a new home as it have been on my mind for weeks but i just couldn't justified getting 2nd with the same design/size even similar colour, the only difference was the leather - it was such a relief when it's sold!
> 
> Lets stay strong and eye on the prize, yours is Gabrielle PM and mine is Gaby bb in more a natural colour tone. Where is will power when you need it? I need help..............


I think half way to ban island, is Patience rest stop, so I’ll meet you there @littleunicorn for coffee and pastries unless you prefer cocktails and appetizers


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I fell for the sale and got the Pacific Cabotin to match my taupe one. Eekk!!! She's so gorgeous! I was scouring all the brands for a great blue bag and I'm so glad I can stop looking now.
> 
> They had the Danse PM in black and tan too, and if it hasn't sold yet I'll probably get it. A part of me wants it in a brighter color, but I have been looking for a replacement for my black flap bag and I love how the Danse can just fit so much in it while remaining small and compact. I also saw a purple Danse MM and it was gorgeous!
> 
> Btw, is anyone's SA reluctant to ask other stores for stock? My usual SA is on vacation and the one I talked to yesterday seemed hesitant to ask around because a lot of stores are holding on to their sale stock for their own clients. I get the logic, but even so there's no harm in asking even if the answer is no imo. I'm wondering if there was a miscommunication when I asked?


The calfskin Black and Tan danse pm made sale??! My SA told me she hadn’t seen it on the list! Lucky you if you scoop it up! My SA had no problem offering to check for things but she and the manager both emphasized that because of the time differences and limited quantity of sale items, an item could be sold in the interim so despite paying the deposit to have something transferred, it’s not a guarantee for getting the item. In that case, a full refund is given rather than the typical store credit.

congrats on the pacific cabotin!! That blue is amazing!!!


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> The calfskin Black and Tan danse pm made sale??! My SA told me she hadn’t seen it on the list! Lucky you if you scoop it up! My SA had no problem offering to check for things but she and the manager both emphasized that because of the time differences and limited quantity of sale items, an item could be sold in the interim so despite paying the deposit to have something transferred, it’s not a guarantee for getting the item. In that case, a full refund is given rather than the typical store credit.
> 
> congrats on the pacific cabotin!! That blue is amazing!!!




The SA made it sound like all the Danses were on sale, but I'll double check before putting in a order. The deposit/refund thing makes total sense to me. I saw a green Danse MM and it was _gorgeous, _but I would go for the PM size if possible. 

I was looking at Hermes, YSL, resale sites, Farfetch, etc looking for a good blue bag because I'm usually not a fan of getting the exact same bag in different colors. But the Taupe Cabotin just looked right when I tried it on, and the Pacific Cabotin is just *_chef's kiss_*. No way was I gonna let that one slip from me on sale.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> The calfskin Black and Tan danse pm made sale??! My SA told me she hadn’t seen it on the list! Lucky you if you scoop it up! My SA had no problem offering to check for things but she and the manager both emphasized that because of the time differences and limited quantity of sale items, an item could be sold in the interim so despite paying the deposit to have something transferred, it’s not a guarantee for getting the item. In that case, a full refund is given rather than the typical store credit.
> 
> congrats on the pacific cabotin!! That blue is amazing!!!


Seems like a purge, doesn't it?


konacoffee said:


> The SA made it sound like all the Danses were on sale, but I'll double check before putting in a order. The deposit/refund thing makes total sense to me. I saw a green Danse MM and it was _gorgeous, _but I would go for the PM size if possible.
> 
> I was looking at Hermes, YSL, resale sites, Farfetch, etc looking for a good blue bag because I'm usually not a fan of getting the exact same bag in different colors. But the Taupe Cabotin just looked right when I tried it on, and the Pacific Cabotin is just *_chef's kiss_*. No way was I gonna let that one slip from me on sale.


I checked with the UK store and it looked like all the Danse were on sale although I'm not sure what's available due to the overwhelming interest.  This is on my short list as well although I'd be happy if someone bought it as I should be locked up on ban island with the key thrown out right now.


----------



## littleunicorn

Bagaholic222 said:


> I should be locked up on ban island with the key thrown out right now.


You think this island have room for 2? I seriously need it right now


----------



## Bagaholic222

littleunicorn said:


> You think this island have room for 2? I seriously need it right now


The more the merrier - we can admire our Ramesh-era M bags and sip some wine together!  I hope there's no internet on the island though.


----------



## konacoffee

littleunicorn said:


> You think this island have room for 2? I seriously need it right now



After this sale, I'll have to catch the next flight there!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Seems like a purge, doesn't it?
> 
> I checked with the UK store and it looked like all the Danse were on sale although I'm not sure what's available due to the overwhelming interest.  This is on my short list as well although I'd be happy if someone bought it as I should be locked up on ban island with the key thrown out right now.


Yes it’s definitely a purge @Bagaholic222 ! I’m glad I was able to have the opportunity to get my wishlist items sooner, but I really don’t understand why the deep discounts. I understand changing CD means new designs, but they really couldn’t just add the new items alongside present inventory? Chanel for example has closets with back inventory, Moynat couldn’t do the same? Considering there are only 20something boutiques, is there really that much inventory? With the pandemic and shut downs and everything being hand stitched, production of new styles has to be behind yet they’re clearing out so much inventory in the meantime.
Danse is on my wishlist too, particularly the black calfskin but there was an outremer nubuck available that caught my interest before I decided on the Madeleine strap.


----------



## littleunicorn

Bagaholic222 said:


> The more the merrier - we can admire our Ramesh-era M bags and sip some wine together!  I hope there's no internet on the island though.


Also maybe some cocktails, appetizers, coffee and pastriesas as @m_ichele suggested... We can stock up and wait for her and @konacoffee to join us after their patience rest stop 
Lets bring Switch to kill the time instead of the internet, LOL...


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Yes it’s definitely a purge @Bagaholic222 ! I’m glad I was able to have the opportunity to get my wishlist items sooner, but I really don’t understand why the deep discounts. I understand changing CD means new designs, but they really couldn’t just add the new items alongside present inventory? Chanel for example has closets with back inventory, Moynat couldn’t do the same? Considering there are only 20something boutiques, is there really that much inventory? With the pandemic and shut downs and everything being hand stitched, production of new styles has to be behind yet they’re clearing out so much inventory in the meantime.
> Danse is on my wishlist too, particularly the black calfskin but there was an outremer nubuck available that caught my interest before I decided on the Madeleine strap.


My sentiments exactly - although the sale helped push my timelines up, I can't quite rationalize the need to discount everything like it's a fire sale.  It certainly tarnishes the brand in my opinion and many brands just slowly transition to the new collection.  And what exactly are they keeping on their display cases - just Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane and Oh Totes???  So many questions and no answers at all!


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I fell for the sale and got the Pacific Cabotin to match my taupe one. Eekk!!! She's so gorgeous! I was scouring all the brands for a great blue bag and I'm so glad I can stop looking now.
> 
> They had the Danse PM in black and tan too, and if it hasn't sold yet I'll probably get it. A part of me wants it in a brighter color, but I have been looking for a replacement for my black flap bag and I love how the Danse can just fit so much in it while remaining small and compact. I also saw a purple Danse MM and it was gorgeous!
> 
> Btw, is anyone's SA reluctant to ask other stores for stock? My usual SA is on vacation and the one I talked to yesterday seemed hesitant to ask around because a lot of stores are holding on to their sale stock for their own clients. I get the logic, but even so there's no harm in asking even if the answer is no imo. I'm wondering if there was a miscommunication when I asked?


You nailed it.  As the stock dwindles, SA’s become hesitant about inquiring about another store’s stock.  The legacy sale was supposed to end a few weeks ago, yet some individual stores are still displaying items and promoting the sale.  If you are interested in purchasing from the sale, I think you have to contact individual stores or message the sales department on their website.
best of luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Yes it’s definitely a purge @Bagaholic222 ! I’m glad I was able to have the opportunity to get my wishlist items sooner, but I really don’t understand why the deep discounts. I understand changing CD means new designs, but they really couldn’t just add the new items alongside present inventory? Chanel for example has closets with back inventory, Moynat couldn’t do the same? Considering there are only 20something boutiques, is there really that much inventory? With the pandemic and shut downs and everything being hand stitched, production of new styles has to be behind yet they’re clearing out so much inventory in the meantime.
> Danse is on my wishlist too, particularly the black calfskin but there was an outremer nubuck available that caught my interest before I decided on the Madeleine strap.


The sale had me wondering if Moynat is concerned about people continuing to buy the Ramesh designs over Knightley’s designs, if they were left side by side on shelves.


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> My sentiments exactly - although the sale helped push my timelines up, I can't quite rationalize the need to discount everything like it's a fire sale.  It certainly tarnishes the brand in my opinion and many brands just slowly transition to the new collection.  And what exactly are they keeping on their display cases - just Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane and Oh Totes???  So many questions and no answers at all!


I should have taken pictures of all on display because that’s basically what I saw. I did see some paradis which were separate from their legacy section but last I texted with my SA, a lot of their legacy things have been sold. Their glass case which had the exotics, gold limo 20 and globe clutch, and paradis had been cleared and had only one exotic iirc. Their tote stand had multiple leather quattros hanging and two sac le fleur on top. I asked rhetorically, but kind of not, what are they going to display in the meantime once they clear old inventory while waiting for new items but I didn’t get a definitive answer. It appears like they’re going to be pushing the mono canvas until the new styles come out, but it seems those won’t be out until March-April. Though with the lockdown, maybe that will be pushed later.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The sale had me wondering if Moynat is concerned about people continuing to buy the Ramesh designs over Knightley’s designs, if they were left side by side on shelves.


Interesting thought. Bottom line though, they’d still be selling and making money either way. We all have a preference for Ramesh, but casual buyers or those new to the brand may not know the difference. I agree with @Bagaholic222 and think the purge taints the brand particularly when other luxury houses don’t act similarly. Considering with how Arnault wants to put Moynat up against H, this purge doesn’t align.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> The sale had me wondering if Moynat is concerned about people continuing to buy the Ramesh designs over Knightley’s designs, if they were left side by side on shelves.



It's really hard to say since we haven't seen any new bags being pushed, just the totes and the duffel from memory. I wonder if it also has to do with COVID sales in general? I would assume Moynat has made more sales overall this year than before, if only because of the legacy sale. I'd be interested in seeing where things are financially with Moynat. 

I just got off the phone with my local Moynat and they said the black and cognac was excluded, but the nubuck bags were on sale. I just bought a Polar Gaby a few months ago so I think I'll have to skip this one for now or ask around to see if there are different colors.


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for this - I've been debating between the black and taupe strap!


Let us know what you decide! Would love to see how you style it too.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> It's really hard to say since we haven't seen any new bags being pushed, just the totes and the duffel from memory. I wonder if it also has to do with COVID sales in general? I would assume Moynat has made more sales overall this year than before, if only because of the legacy sale. I'd be interested in seeing where things are financially with Moynat.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Moynat and they said the black and cognac was excluded, but the nubuck bags were on sale. I just bought a Polar Gaby a few months ago so I think I'll have to skip this one for now or ask around to see if there are different colors.


Good to know the calf is excluded, hopefully it means danse won’t be discontinued. My SA said there’s a blue danse pm in England. This is a pic I took at my boutique not of the actual available bag.


----------



## Hermesanity

littleunicorn said:


> You think this island have room for 2? I seriously need it right now





Bagaholic222 said:


> The more the merrier - we can admire our Ramesh-era M bags and sip some wine together!  I hope there's no internet on the island though.





konacoffee said:


> After this sale, I'll have to catch the next flight there!





littleunicorn said:


> Also maybe some cocktails, appetizers, coffee and pastriesas as @m_ichele suggested... We can stock up and wait for her and @konacoffee to join us after their patience rest stop
> Lets bring Switch to kill the time instead of the internet, LOL...


I'm think I may have just made my way to ban Island shores and am deciding where to chain myself to.  That said I'd like to think I had this with me to share...


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Interesting thought. Bottom line though, they’d still be selling and making money either way. We all have a preference for Ramesh, but casual buyers or those new to the brand may not know the difference. I agree with @Bagaholic222 and think the purge taints the brand particularly when other luxury houses don’t act similarly. Considering with how Arnault wants to put Moynat up against H, this purge doesn’t align.


I don't understand the purge aspect.  It is certainly not in line with the image they are trying to (and have tried to) cultivate.  I especially don't understand that certain colours of the styles we know they are keeping are in the sale as well.  In my opinion if their goal is to keep those styles as the "core" collection then there will always be someone looking for a particular colour that might have gotten away.  Or perhaps they did their analysis and didn't think there was a large enough group of clients who would still want legacy items or a particular shade of blue from 2 seasons ago?  It makes me wonder which aspect of H they are trying to compete with - the timelessness of some of their styles and commitment to quality that lasts a lifetime, or just the reputation of being the ultimate status symbol of conspicuous consumption?


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> Yes it’s definitely a purge @Bagaholic222 ! I’m glad I was able to have the opportunity to get my wishlist items sooner, but I really don’t understand why the deep discounts. I understand changing CD means new designs, but they really couldn’t just add the new items alongside present inventory? Chanel for example has closets with back inventory, Moynat couldn’t do the same? Considering there are only 20something boutiques, is there really that much inventory? With the pandemic and shut downs and everything being hand stitched, production of new styles has to be behind yet they’re clearing out so much inventory in the meantime.
> Danse is on my wishlist too, particularly the black calfskin but there was an outremer nubuck available that caught my interest before I decided on the Madeleine strap.


Same feeling here, it’s definitely a purge!

One of my worries is will there be more items be added later in this sale or even a 3rd coming?
I honestly did not see this coming, not just after the June sale - however am shocked but glad at the same time, as this is another opportunity to get wishlist items sooner and of course cheaper (if managed to beat the crowd, from what I heard popular items sold out within the first few days).

I would hate to see they end up "clean the house" with no Ramesh-era M bags in the future, judging by the way this sale have been handled, I can't help feeling that they might be planning a "fresh start", fingers crossed not. Personally I like Ramesh's design and his attention to detail a lot, really hope this won't be lost in translation!


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Good to know the calf is excluded, hopefully it means danse won’t be discontinued. My SA said there’s a blue danse pm in England. This is a pic I took at my boutique not of the actual available bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896075



Oh that blue is gorgeous! My local Moynat has a purple MM which is absolutely lovely, but a bit big. 

On one hand, I don't have a flap bag that size anymore and I do want one. On the other, it is giant. Ahh decisions, decisions. I really hope it's not completely discontinued though!


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> It's really hard to say since we haven't seen any new bags being pushed, just the totes and the duffel from memory. I wonder if it also has to do with COVID sales in general? I would assume Moynat has made more sales overall this year than before, if only because of the legacy sale. I'd be interested in seeing where things are financially with Moynat.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Moynat and they said the black and cognac was excluded, but the nubuck bags were on sale. I just bought a Polar Gaby a few months ago so I think I'll have to skip this one for now or ask around to see if there are different colors.


Arnault is willing to pump whatever cash is needed to keep Moynat afloat, if need be.  This company is his baby and not connected with LVMH, so he doesn’t need a board’s permission to do anything, or answer for losses.


----------



## littleunicorn

Bagaholic222 said:


> I can't quite rationalize the need to discount everything like it's a fire sale. It certainly tarnishes the brand in my opinion and many brands just slowly transition to the new collection.


Totally in agreement, 100%  



Sourisbrune said:


> The sale had me wondering if Moynat is concerned about people continuing to buy the Ramesh designs over Knightley’s designs, if they were left side by side on shelves.


In a way, this makes sense!
Personally I might be one of the person who continues to buy Ramesh designs if this legacy sale didn't existed. I would take my time and buy it slowly over time and probably will pick the colour or bags which was made during Ramesh's time as we know it is quality.
With Knightley, would prefer to handle it with the "wait and see" approach at the start.



Hermesanity said:


> especially don't understand that certain colours of the styles we know they are keeping are in the sale as well. In my opinion if their goal is to keep those styles as the "core" collection then there will always be someone looking for a particular colour that might have gotten away.


Agree agree and agree!
Me too, I really don't understand why the certain colours of the styles are in the sale, there are consider Moynat Classic pieces. That's why I can't help wonder, are they planning on a new starts?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ramesh is coming up on six months free of a Moynat contract.  In a couple of weeks, I’m going to attempt to find out  what’s happening in his world.  Wish me luck and stay tuned ...


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Oh that blue is gorgeous! My local Moynat has a purple MM which is absolutely lovely, but a bit big.
> 
> On one hand, I don't have a flap bag that size anymore and I do want one. On the other, it is giant. Ahh decisions, decisions. I really hope it's not completely discontinued though!


MM is great if you need a large tote but it’s pretty huge for typical daily use. Theres a purple danse mm at my boutique too and the color is incredible!


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Totally in agreement, 100%
> 
> 
> In a way, this makes sense!
> Personally I might be one of the person who continues to buy Ramesh designs if this legacy sale didn't existed. I would take my time and buy it slowly over time and probably will pick the colour or bags which was made during Ramesh's time as we know it is quality.
> With Knightley, would prefer to handle it with the "wait and see" approach at the start.
> 
> 
> Agree agree and agree!
> Me too, I really don't understand why the certain colours of the styles are in the sale, there are consider Moynat Classic pieces. That's why I can't help wonder, are they planning on a new starts?


Totally agree with you on everything @littleunicorn! I had the intention to continue to buy Ramesh’s bags too but the legacy sale enabled me to speed up the timeframe so now I just have Gabrielle pm and Danse pm left. I’m curious to see the new designs but I’ll be inspecting everything very carefully.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> The sale had me wondering if Moynat is concerned about people continuing to buy the Ramesh designs over Knightley’s designs, if they were left side by side on shelves.


Another thought I just had, inspired by @Sourisbrune on seeing the designs side by side.  Maybe from a design perspective, could it be that Ramesh's designs won't be able to sit side by side with Knightley's as the aesthetics and colour schemes wouldn't work well together?  I can see a new CD really wanting to make a mark with their own aesthetic, and while it wouldn't be too difficult to work around a handful of styles and permanent colours, it might be too difficult to reconcile anything more than that. In which case the Ramesh designs / colours would continue to sit in the back to preserve the consistency of the displays - so might as well get them out the door now when they know FOMO sentiment is running high?

Or it could just be me trying to comfort myself in the middle of all this madness.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Arnault is willing to pump whatever cash is needed to keep Moynat afloat, if need be.  This company is his baby and not connected with LVMH, so he doesn’t need a board’s permission to do anything, or answer for losses.


This is good to know!!


Sourisbrune said:


> Ramesh is coming up on six months free of a Moynat contract.  In a couple of weeks, I’m going to attempt to find out  what’s happening in his world.  Wish me luck and stay tuned ...


Good luck!! I can’t wait to hear what you find out!!


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Totally agree with you on everything @littleunicorn! I had the intention to continue to buy Ramesh’s bags too but the legacy sale enabled me to speed up the timeframe so now I just have Gabrielle pm and Danse pm left. I’m curious to see the new designs but I’ll be inspecting everything very carefully.



I don't know if this is pm or mm, but thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> Another thought I just had, inspired by @Sourisbrune on seeing the designs side by side.  Maybe from a design perspective, could it be that Ramesh's designs won't be able to sit side by side with Knightley's as the aesthetics and colour schemes wouldn't work well together?  I can see a new CD really wanting to make a mark with their own aesthetic, and while it wouldn't be too difficult to work around a handful of styles and permanent colours, it might be too difficult to reconcile anything more than that. In which case the Ramesh designs / colours would continue to sit in the back to preserve the consistency of the displays - so might as well get them out the door now when they know FOMO sentiment is running high?
> 
> Or it could just be me trying to comfort myself in the middle of all this madness.


Very good food for thought in regards to the design aspect @Hermesanity. It makes me worried now about what we’re going to see from Knightly.  I’ve never had so much FOMO until this sale , so if this is a marketing ploy it definitely worked on me.


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> I don't know if this is pm or mm, but thought I'd share it with you.


What a pretty color


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> I have a PM in taurillon gex which I find to be a very versatile size.  I saw a beautiful pm lizard Rejane when I was at the boutique with ghw - the color was very close to a true grey instead of the more greige tone you usually see on lizard bags, so the ghw really helped make it shine.  I can be a bit of a clutz so I stick to smaller sizes with the more fragile leathers, but I definitely did not think the pm lizard Rejane was too big.


Do you know the name of the colour of the grey lizard Rejane?


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> Do you know the name of the colour of the grey lizard Rejane?


It was a natura as well - sorry I wasn't clear! It just happened to have a more true gray colour compared to the other natura skins I'd seen before.


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Very good food for thought in regards to the design aspect @Hermesanity. It makes me worried now about what we’re going to see from Knightly.  I’ve never had so much FOMO until this sale , so if this is a marketing ploy it definitely worked on me.


I'm trying to stay positive that Knightley won't veer too far off course. I looked at some of the all leather bags during his time at LV and his own company, on top of his Mulberry days - and realized that he has designed a lot of totes.  The LV leather lockit reminds me alot of his Mallet & Co tote designs, so I wonder if that is more his thing (in which case I don't know what I will do as totes don't work for me).  Though I'd love to get others' thoughts on this as I know only very little about LV.

But maybe Knightley has a penchant for other styles too and he just wasn't able to tap into that because he was only in charge of leather at LV and still had to report up so to speak. I am cautiously optimistic in that his leather designs I am aware of do seem to have clean lines without too many bells and whistles, and perhaps with the better execution, materials and workmanship available to him now he will be able to pleasantly surprise us and create some new classics.


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> It was a natura as well - sorry I wasn't clear! It just happened to have a more true gray colour compared to the other natura skins I'd seen before.


Thank you. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## savoy85

quadmama said:


> I don't know if this is pm or mm, but thought I'd share it with you.



Ugh, I love the Danse.....*cries in my tower of exile*


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> Thank you. It sounds beautiful.


It was - it had nice rings as well. I would have seriously considered it if I hadn't already met my lizzie! 

Might be worth asking if the boutique can send you pictures if it is something you're considering anyway?  I would love it if another TPFer got it!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> It was - it had nice rings as well. I would have seriously considered it if I hadn't already met my lizzie!
> 
> Might be worth asking if the boutique can send you pictures if it is something you're considering anyway?  I would love it if another TPFer got it!


which store did you visit?


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> I'm trying to stay positive that Knightley won't veer too far off course. I looked at some of the all leather bags during his time at LV and his own company, on top of his Mulberry days - and realized that he has designed a lot of totes.  The LV leather lockit reminds me alot of his Mallet & Co tote designs, so I wonder if that is more his thing (in which case I don't know what I will do as totes don't work for me).  Though I'd love to get others' thoughts on this as I know only very little about LV.
> 
> But maybe Knightley has a penchant for other styles too and he just wasn't able to tap into that because he was only in charge of leather at LV and still had to report up so to speak. I am cautiously optimistic in that his leather designs I am aware of do seem to have clean lines without too many bells and whistles, and perhaps with the better execution, materials and workmanship available to him now he will be able to pleasantly surprise us and create some new classics.


I don’t know much about him but if totes are his thing, I’ll definitely be sticking to Ramesh’s designs. I hope he surprises us too but Ramesh set a really high standard.


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> which store did you visit?


Mount Street!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> Mount Street!


I contacted the Selfridges store and seems like they were sold out already.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!
> 
> View attachment 4895736
> 
> 
> Edit: included additional photo by mistake!


That Ballerine is the ultimate eye candy for me!!!!


----------



## Panthere2015

Hermesanity said:


> It was - it had nice rings as well. I would have seriously considered it if I hadn't already met my lizzie!
> 
> Might be worth asking if the boutique can send you pictures if it is something you're considering anyway?  I would love it if another TPFer got it!


I think I will contact the boutique. 
Did you see if they had other Rejanes in lizard?


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> I contacted the Selfridges store and seems like they were sold out already.


Wow. That was fast! 

I usually go to Selfridges too but was told Selfridges no longer permitted exotics, so Mount Street is the only option for exotics now.


----------



## Hermesanity

Panthere2015 said:


> I think I will contact the boutique.
> Did you see if they had other Rejanes in lizard?


They had two other natura BBs as well, on top of mine and the ghw PM.  Another light green BB but I was told it was being transferred overseas. Honestly it felt like it was raining natura.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> Wow. That was fast!
> 
> I usually go to Selfridges too but was told Selfridges no longer permitted exotics, so Mount Street is the only option for exotics now.


Interesting - they told me they were out of all sale items as well.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I don't understand the purge aspect.  It is certainly not in line with the image they are trying to (and have tried to) cultivate.  I especially don't understand that certain colours of the styles we know they are keeping are in the sale as well.  In my opinion if their goal is to keep those styles as the "core" collection then there will always be someone looking for a particular colour that might have gotten away.  Or perhaps they did their analysis and didn't think there was a large enough group of clients who would still want legacy items or a particular shade of blue from 2 seasons ago?  It makes me wonder which aspect of H they are trying to compete with - the timelessness of some of their styles and commitment to quality that lasts a lifetime, or just the reputation of being the ultimate status symbol of conspicuous consumption?





littleunicorn said:


> Same feeling here, it’s definitely a purge!
> 
> One of my worries is will there be more items be added later in this sale or even a 3rd coming?
> I honestly did not see this coming, not just after the June sale - however am shocked but glad at the same time, as this is another opportunity to get wishlist items sooner and of course cheaper (if managed to beat the crowd, from what I heard popular items sold out within the first few days).
> 
> I would hate to see they end up "clean the house" with no Ramesh-era M bags in the future, judging by the way this sale have been handled, I can't help feeling that they might be planning a "fresh start", fingers crossed not. Personally I like Ramesh's design and his attention to detail a lot, really hope this won't be lost in translation!





Hermesanity said:


> Another thought I just had, inspired by @Sourisbrune on seeing the designs side by side.  Maybe from a design perspective, could it be that Ramesh's designs won't be able to sit side by side with Knightley's as the aesthetics and colour schemes wouldn't work well together?  I can see a new CD really wanting to make a mark with their own aesthetic, and while it wouldn't be too difficult to work around a handful of styles and permanent colours, it might be too difficult to reconcile anything more than that. In which case the Ramesh designs / colours would continue to sit in the back to preserve the consistency of the displays - so might as well get them out the door now when they know FOMO sentiment is running high?
> 
> Or it could just be me trying to comfort myself in the middle of all this madness.



Knightly has promised to bring a fresh newness to Moynat.  His designs will supposedly be user-friendly, yet artful.  I think his style just might clash with Ramesh’s.  Moynat wants their brand to have a new look, and still have the quality of workmanship and style.  I think their going a bit younger, fresh and 2020’s, unlike most of Ramesh’s styles, which were more Hugo-ish, 1930’s, ...
I hope we don’t get mental/emotional whiplash.  If need be, some of Ramesh’s styles will be available (for a while) as custom orders.  I’m just hoping for some crossbody bags (with long straps) and little, to no, branding.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> That Ballerine is the ultimate eye candy for me!!!!


Thank you! I am so glad I got her before they discontinued the Ballerine.  Another decision that I will never understand!


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> Interesting - they told me they were out of all sale items as well.


Interesting. Mount Street still had at least a few sale items when I was there.  My attention was elsewhere but I definitely remember a studded MV.


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> I had a few minutes this morning so I managed to take these - I chose what I thought were the more interesting colour combos or non-M bags so I skipped the black and gris touterelle. Please excuse the twillies - I really should take them off!
> 
> View attachment 4895736
> 
> 
> Edit: included additional photo by mistake!



Ahhhhh I love them all, thank you so much for taking the time to do this, @Hermesanity! It looks surprisingly beautiful with your brown (is it Barenia leather?) Ballerine! I also love it with your Josephine with the black base and with red bags. I didn't think it could go well with brown! What a pleasant surprise    Thank you so so much! Happy I got this version of the strap, too -- the taupe was so cute but this black one seems so versatile. I can't wait for my strap and new babies


----------



## mystar9898

Oh wow, I missed out on a lot of discussion in less than 24 hours! Just wanted to pipe in and say:

Please bring me with you all to ban island. My hut, which is all I can afford now after these legacy sales , is ready for my imminent ban!

...and I agree about the purge and continue to feel it is bittersweet! Like you've all said here, the obsession is real, FOMO is real (trying hard to convert this to JOMO in the island ), and the sale has sped up filling up my M collection. Before this, I had imagined collecting these beautiful bags one to two pieces a year... I love that my collection is almost complete, but at the same time uneasy about the purge, and at the same time so curious about how this relaunch is going to unfold and what kinds of designs we will see, which probably won't be for a while. Till then, I'll continue to come over here and get my Moynat talk and news! More than my love (umm...obsession?) over the brand quality, it's been wonderful reading all your thoughts and your voices in here at a time like this!


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> Ahhhhh I love them all, thank you so much for taking the time to do this, @Hermesanity! It looks surprisingly beautiful with your brown (is it Barenia leather?) Ballerine! I also love it with your Josephine with the black base and with red bags. I didn't think it could go well with brown! What a pleasant surprise    Thank you so so much! Happy I got this version of the strap, too -- the taupe was so cute but this black one seems so versatile. I can't wait for my strap and new babies


So glad I could help! I originally wanted the taupe strap as well but realized this version would go with more of my bags! 

The brown was a nice surprise for me too - I figured with the warm reds and yellow it can't look too wrong, gave it a try, and it somehow worked! 

And you are right, the Ballerine is barenia.


----------



## mizuwari18

m_ichele said:


> Very good food for thought in regards to the design aspect @Hermesanity. It makes me worried now about what we’re going to see from Knightly.  I’ve never had so much FOMO until this sale , so if this is a marketing ploy it definitely worked on me.



I'm beginning to understand how all the Phoebe Philo Celine lovers felt.  Hopefully the disappointment won't be as bad, if at all...


----------



## Bagaholic222

jojo2018 said:


> I'm beginning to understand how all the Phoebe Philo Celine lovers felt.  Hopefully the disappointment won't be as bad, if at all...


Great comparison - this is really how I feel except the Celine transition felt more organic.  Like everyone had commented, I would have continued to purchase Ramesh's designs because the design aesthetics resonates with me.  But all this legacy sale is eating at my FOMO mentality and I was actually relieved when the SA texted the words, 'SOLD OUT' . I hope everyone was able to find something they love and will cherish for years to come!


----------



## mizuwari18

Sourisbrune said:


> Knightly has promised to bring a fresh newness to Moynat.  His designs will supposedly be user-friendly, yet artful.  I think his style just might clash with Ramesh’s.  Moynat wants their brand to have a new look, and still have the quality of workmanship and style.  I think their going a bit younger, fresh and 2020’s, unlike most of Ramesh’s styles, which were more Hugo-ish, 1930’s, ...
> I hope we don’t get mental/emotional whiplash.  If need be, some of Ramesh’s styles will be available (for a while) as custom orders.  I’m just hoping for some crossbody bags (with long straps) and little, to no, branding.



This will be interesting to see if it's true, because a lot of the premier designers have gone in this direction.  I think pre-COVID the luxury market was certainly moving towards a more youthful audience and catering to younger buyers, with varying success.  I'm just praying at this point that Moynat doesn't give in to logo-mania as heavily as others have.


----------



## Bagaholic222

This is from the Moynat IG account of a new store opening in China.  I find it interesting that they are displaying Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane, plus styles that are supposedly part of the legacy sale (Madeleine, Danse, Quattro, Fleur).


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> So glad I could help! I originally wanted the taupe strap as well but realized this version would go with more of my bags!
> 
> The brown was a nice surprise for me too - I figured with the warm reds and yellow it can't look too wrong, gave it a try, and it somehow worked!
> 
> And you are right, the Ballerine is barenia.



Thank you so much again for taking time and sharing part of your lovely collection! I'm really glad you gave the brown bag + strap combo a shot and took a leap of faith because I really like it! I don't have brown bags, but now you've inspired me to put a brown bag or two in my wish list   There are no rules against adding to your wish list while on ban island, are there?



Bagaholic222 said:


> This is from the Moynat IG account of a new store opening in China.  I find it interesting that they are displaying Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane, plus styles that are supposedly part of the legacy sale (Madeleine, Danse, Quattro, Fleur).
> View attachment 4896772



I saw this as well and had the same musings. Depending on when it actually opens, maybe they still need to display old stock, especially with the Paris atelier shut down? I thought it was an interesting move to open a store in Northern China, but also not surprised! A quick YouTube and Instagram search always yields a lot of results from Chinese posters. My Mandarin is very rusty, but I do watch those videos from time to time as well, just to see their pretty collections


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> I’ve never had so much FOMO until this sale , so if this is a marketing ploy it definitely worked on me.


Same here, I usually quite cool about it even during sale, but somehow this time (June&Now) I have a bit of FOMO and of course end up buying more than usual/planned - the +side is a much shorter wishlists .
Are you getting the blue danse pm? It's pretty and practical  



Hermesanity said:


> Thank you! I am so glad I got her before they discontinued the Ballerine.


Your barenia Ballerine is beautiful , really love the Cognac Natural Calf!



mystar9898 said:


> Like you've all said here, the obsession is real, FOMO is real (trying hard to convert this to JOMO in the island ), and the sale has sped up filling up my M collection. Before this, I had imagined collecting these beautiful bags one to two pieces a year... I love that my collection is almost complete, but at the same time uneasy about the purge, and at the same time so curious about how this relaunch is going to unfold and what kinds of designs we will see, which probably won't be for a while. Till then, I'll continue to come over here and get my Moynat talk and news! More than my love (umm...obsession?) over the brand quality, it's been wonderful reading all your thoughts and your voices in here at a time like this!


Same here, would love to find a way to convert to JOMO... Any tips? 
After this, I need to be a good girl and take a year or slightly more rest on bag purchase and admire all the pretty photos you all share, also stay tuned see how this relaunch unfold next year.


----------



## bagnut1

Looks like 24s has added (at least since the last time a looked a while back) some sale bags too (though they are not labelled as such).  Tempted by the Josephine pouch but hoping someone else will snap it up so I don't have to contemplate how I really don't need another red bag!


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> Thank you so much again for taking time and sharing part of your lovely collection! I'm really glad you gave the brown bag + strap combo a shot and took a leap of faith because I really like it! I don't have brown bags, but now you've inspired me to put a brown bag or two in my wish list   There are no rules against adding to your wish list while on ban island, are there?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this as well and had the same musings. Depending on when it actually opens, maybe they still need to display old stock, especially with the Paris atelier shut down? I thought it was an interesting move to open a store in Northern China, but also not surprised! A quick YouTube and Instagram search always yields a lot of results from Chinese posters. My Mandarin is very rusty, but I do watch those videos from time to time as well, just to see their pretty collections


Definitely no ban on creating a wishlist! 

Coincidentally I worked in the office buildings above the new Moynat Beijing location for a brief stint years ago. I will say there will be no shortage of sleep deprived professionals looking for retail therapy so I can't fault the location strategically.


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> Looks like 24s has added (at least since the last time a looked a while back) some sale bags too (though they are not labelled as such).  Tempted by the Josephine pouch but hoping someone else will snap it up so I don't have to contemplate how I really don't need another red bag!



Literally how I feel about the green Danse MM. I want it so much, but it's so big. But it's so gorgeous and the price is killer. I'm sorry for making ya'll read my incoherent stream of consciousness ramblings about the Danse bag.

Ugh, the FOMO and the bag lust is _real_. I think I'll ask around to see if there is a color nubuck PM somewhere (most stores I've asked are sold out of the PM size).


----------



## littleunicorn

konacoffee said:


> Literally how I feel about the green Danse MM. I want it so much, but it's so big. But it's so gorgeous and the price is killer. I'm sorry for making ya'll read my incoherent stream of consciousness ramblings about the Danse bag.


Understand this feeling especially now, its such a good price, only fair that you rambling 
How about asking you SA to search a PM for you, to see anywhere have one available? 
Personally I do feel Danse MM is a bit big, PM probably slightly better in term of size.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> Literally how I feel about the green Danse MM. I want it so much, but it's so big. But it's so gorgeous and the price is killer. I'm sorry for making ya'll read my incoherent stream of consciousness ramblings about the Danse bag.
> 
> Ugh, the FOMO and the bag lust is _real_. I think I'll ask around to see if there is a color nubuck PM somewhere (most stores I've asked are sold out of the PM size).


Buy the Danse!  It's a fantastic bag and doesn't look as big when hand carried.  And, IMO, the PM is too floppy.  (Sorry for the enabling, but look where we are!)


----------



## konacoffee

littleunicorn said:


> Understand this feeling especially now, its such a good price, only fair that you rambling
> How about asking you SA to search a PM for you, to see anywhere have one available?
> Personally I do feel Danse MM is a bit big, PM probably slightly better in term of size.



Yeah, I might just have to keep an eye out for it on the resale market. But I think I'm coming to terms with the fact that the MM is just not the right size for me or my lifestyle. 

Unfortunately that gorgeous green was only made in the MM size. However there is a lovely purple made in the PM size that's not included in the sale so I can wait a bit before getting that one. Maybe if I'm lucky they'll release more colors instead of discontinuing it completely! (I hope at least.) The Danse is such a unique bag and was so comfortable when I tried it on in store!


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> Buy the Danse!  It's a fantastic bag and doesn't look as big when hand carried.  And, IMO, the PM is too floppy.  (Sorry for the enabling, but look where we are!)



I tried on a different color in store and it was huge on me because I'm pretty short. More over, it's pretty rare that I carry enough to justify such a large bag and when I travel, I'd probably opt for one of my duffels instead. Besides, Moynat does such excellent greens that I'm sure I can find a green bag that's just as good (or even better) from them later!

That purple on the other hand was just . Apparently this color was made in the PM size, but I think a lot of boutiques already sold out of this one.


----------



## littleunicorn

konacoffee said:


> there is a lovely purple made in the PM size that's not included in the sale so I can wait a bit before getting that one


Then hold on to the thought and wait, you never know what's around the corner with Moynat at this moment in time.
No one (at least not me) guessed it will be a 2nd sale so soon after the one in June, so who knows?
Maybe they will add more colour to the sale lists later on? (Its a pure "let's hope so" attitude)


----------



## konacoffee

littleunicorn said:


> Then hold on to the thought and wait, you never know what's around the corner with Moynat at this moment in time.
> No one (at least not me) guessed it will be a 2nd sale so soon after the one in June, so who knows?
> Maybe they will add more colour to the sale lists later on? (Its a pure "let's hope so" attitude)



For sure, I just need to take a breath and calm down. Maybe play some video games on my Switch and drink tea, hahaha. 

Oh yeah, I'm not sure what to make of this sale and the timing tbh. I would've thought it would either run until they ran out of the inventory they were trying to clear or just have it once and not again. We'll see what happens in the future I suppose.


----------



## littleunicorn

konacoffee said:


> Maybe play some video games on my Switch and drink tea, hahaha.


This sounds like a good idea! 
Drinking tea now and have Switch near by, maybe taking up your idea


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Same here, I usually quite cool about it even during sale, but somehow this time (June&Now) I have a bit of FOMO and of course end up buying more than usual/planned - the +side is a much shorter wishlists .
> Are you getting the blue danse pm? It's pretty and practical


I almost gave my deposit for them to transfer the blue danse to me but then I saw the black Madeleine strap and that ended that. The black calfskin danse pm is my first preference so since that isn’t on sale thank goodness   , I can hold off on it.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Literally how I feel about the green Danse MM. I want it so much, but it's so big. But it's so gorgeous and the price is killer. I'm sorry for making ya'll read my incoherent stream of consciousness ramblings about the Danse bag.
> 
> Ugh, the FOMO and the bag lust is _real_. I think I'll ask around to see if there is a color nubuck PM somewhere (most stores I've asked are sold out of the PM size).


Buy the blue danse pm  
And ramble on, that’s what we’re here for. Lord knows I feel like I’m rambling on this thread half the time


----------



## Bagaholic222

You ladies are just adorable!  You have collectively captured all my internal ramblings and I don't feel so neurotic!  I wanted the Danse pm as well - the mm is too big for my lifestyle.  Life isn't so bad when you have items on your wishlist to look forward to, right?!


----------



## dessertdays

Does anyone have the Marlene or Loulou clutch? My SA just sent me photos and I am... thinking things. How much do the bags fit, are the straps removable, and do the straps dig into your shoulders?

On an unrelated note, Moynat does pink so well. It's not my aesthetic at all, but their pink bags are so nice to look at!


----------



## Rocat

I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?


MM Danse stays the same(ish) amount of floppy. The leather does soften a bit but the overall shape retention is stable.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?


And congrats on that eggplant saddle - gorgeous bag!


----------



## konacoffee

Rocat said:


> I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?



As far as the Danse goes, I wouldn't worry about it not holding its shape as it doesn't really have a shape to begin with. It's super floppy and the only real structure was from the back pocket from what I remember. The MM does have side snaps to hold it together a bit, but I wouldn't rely on those too much.

Because of this it is super light and comfortable to wear. However, if you're not going to embrace the floppiness 100%, I'd pass.

Congrats on the eggplant saddle! Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## littleunicorn

Rocat said:


> I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?



Rejane saddle is a gorgeous bag and the leather itself, Natural Calf, is exquisite - Congrats on such a good buy especially when its included in the legacy offering!


----------



## Hermesanity

dessertdays said:


> Does anyone have the Marlene or Loulou clutch? My SA just sent me photos and I am... thinking things. How much do the bags fit, are the straps removable, and do the straps dig into your shoulders?
> 
> On an unrelated note, Moynat does pink so well. It's not my aesthetic at all, but their pink bags are so nice to look at!


I don't own the Marlene but tried it on when I got my Marie Louise.  I don't recall the straps are removable but didn't find it uncomfortable as there is a leather strip at the shoulder.  I thought the capacity was similar to a gabrielle bb - so small wallet or card case, lip gloss, tissues, calvi, hand sanitiser and face covering and possibly a tiny bit more probably won't be a problem so long as things aren't thrown in haphazardly. It is very stylish and the clasp is beautiful. I ended up with the Marie Louise as I prefer the curve of the shape, but I certainly admired the Marlene and had asked to see the Marlene before I asked about the Marie Louise.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is from the Moynat IG account of a new store opening in China.  I find it interesting that they are displaying Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane, plus styles that are supposedly part of the legacy sale (Madeleine, Danse, Quattro, Fleur).
> View attachment 4896772


Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane are not discontinued, at least for now.  The Gaby and the Gabrielle bags are Moynat’s big sellers.  The Rejane is Moynat’s Birkin.  I wonder if it’ll ever go?


----------



## Rocat

littleunicorn said:


> Rejane saddle is a gorgeous bag and the leather itself, Natural Calf, is exquisite - Congrats on such a good buy especially when its included in the legacy offering!


I couldn't say no when it was it included in the offering!


----------



## Hermesanity

Rocat said:


> I couldn't say no when it was it included in the offering!


I can only imagine how beautiful it will be. I can't wait to see pictures!  

*staring wistfully at the ocean on ban island*


----------



## Sourisbrune

Again, I just looked at the Mallet & Co. website to get a feel For Knightly’s style.  I can see it working well with Moynat’s vision.  Even his old Mulberry bags, with some tweaking, could assimilate with Ramesh’s designs.  I’m beginning to think we just might be pleasantly surprised (as long as Moynat retains their wonderful craftsmanship).


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Gabrielle, Gaby and Rejane are not discontinued, at least for now.  The Gaby and the Gabrielle bags are Moynat’s big sellers.  The Rejane is Moynat’s Birkin.  I wonder if it’ll ever go?


I for one hope the Rejane will never go away - it is such a classic but unique shape and design.  If M really wants to go the H route, they need their marquee styles. Also, I don't know how they can spin discontinuing the Gabrielle and Rejane when Gabrielle Rejane is such a huge part of the Moynat story.  I just read an interesting article on luxury sales, and how the brand's story is a very important aspect of luxury brands for Asian customers.  Given Moynat's expansion there, wouldn't discontinuing those styles be shooting itself in the foot? 

That said, I know next to nothing about marketing... So just a lot of conjecture on my end with a dash of wishful thinking.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Again, I just looked at the Mallet & Co. website to get a feel For Knightly’s style.  I can see it working well with Moynat’s vision.  Even his old Mulberry bags, with some tweaking, could assimilate with Ramesh’s designs.  I’m beginning to think we just might be pleasantly surprised (as long as Moynat retains their wonderful craftsmanship).


I agree, I like the clean lines of his designs and the showcasing of the leather.  My only reservation is the styles I've seen of his all seem to be floppier - probably since most are totes - and I prefer at least some structure.  Who knows though, I might happily eat my words once I see the new designs.


----------



## mystar9898

littleunicorn said:


> Same here, I usually quite cool about it even during sale, but somehow this time (June&Now) I have a bit of FOMO and of course end up buying more than usual/planned - the +side is a much shorter wishlists .
> Are you getting the blue danse pm? It's pretty and practical
> 
> 
> Your barenia Ballerine is beautiful , really love the Cognac Natural Calf!
> 
> 
> Same here, would love to find a way to convert to JOMO... Any tips?
> After this, I need to be a good girl and take a year or slightly more rest on bag purchase and admire all the pretty photos you all share, also stay tuned see how this relaunch unfold next year.



@littleunicorn (your handle is adorable) I wish I could... I was doing so well curbing my shopping habit, but then Legacy Sale Part 1 happened, and then Part 2, and it's been a slippery slope once I broke the ban... I am not 100% proud but I'm so happy with my Moynat purchases that it's just been worth it   I'm not of any significant help now -- all this discussion about the Danse even makes me wanna add it to my now growing wish list (that I thought I had conquered with the legacy sales! ) -- but I hope to get back on track soon. The good thing is that I've decided to try to let go of some of my other non-M bags so it truly doesn't feel like mindless spending. Maybe that's one tiny tip? 



Hermesanity said:


> Definitely no ban on creating a wishlist!
> 
> Coincidentally I worked in the office buildings above the new Moynat Beijing location for a brief stint years ago. I will say there will be no shortage of sleep deprived professionals looking for retail therapy so I can't fault the location strategically.



They are so smart, I tell you! I'd be a pretty good target if I lived in Beijing. My friends who work in advertising and marketing don't call me a marketer's dream for nothing 

Ahhhh I love this thread, found myself LOLing with each post and then sighing out of relief that I am not alone. I feel you all! Cheers from little ban island hut


----------



## celialow

My SA just received the Gaby in tourterelle with GHW and mentioned that this is the first time (except special orders?), that this classic color is paired with GHW.


----------



## wildbluebell

Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹️


----------



## Bagaholic222

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹


OK I see them getting on the microbag trend like everyone else, but those totes are UGLY.  Sorry - I have no other words to describe them


----------



## quadmama

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹️



The tote reminds me of LV's My World Tour, except one gets to choose meaningful stickers for My World Tour items.


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹


 The tote and pouch have huge stamped macaron logos.  Wow!  Quite the billboard.  As I’ve stated in an earlier post, one smaller macaron in a corner would suffice.


----------



## wildbluebell

Bagaholic222 said:


> OK I see them getting on the microbag trend like everyone else, but those totes are UGLY.  Sorry - I have no other words to describe them


My exact sentiments when I saw the totes. My jaw literally dropped. Classic and sleek look are the images that moynat has portrayed in Ramesh’s time and not so much of being in trend, not sure if I make sense but I guess for now I’m staying out.


----------



## m_ichele

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹


Why did they do that to the oh! Tote??


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Why did they do that to the oh! Tote??


Especially on both sides.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Especially on both sides.


 No!!! Ok this isn’t a good start.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> No!!! Ok this isn’t a good start.


If you look at the mirror behind the tote, in the reflection, you’ll see the stamps on the backside.  If this is real (I’m hoping it’s not) and if this is the new style to follow the ribbon Oh! Tote, it’s going to be an interesting ride with the new, youthful Moynat.


----------



## m_ichele

wildbluebell said:


> My exact sentiments when I saw the totes. My jaw literally dropped. Classic and sleek look are the images that moynat has portrayed in Ramesh’s time and not so much of being in trend, not sure if I make sense but I guess for now I’m staying out.


Exactly! You make complete sense!  Understated and elegant were thrown out the building with these. These scream at you. I can’t   this design enough.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> If you look at the mirror behind the tote, in the reflection, you’ll see the stamps on the backside.  If this is real (I’m hoping it’s not) and if this is the new style to follow the ribbon Oh! Tote, it’s going to be an interesting ride with the new, youthful Moynat.


I didn’t even notice that. I was too busy trying to deflect the assault on my eyes. I hope this isn’t authentic either! Or maybe it was something just for the new boutique and won’t be widely distributed.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I agree, I like the clean lines of his designs and the showcasing of the leather.  My only reservation is the styles I've seen of his all seem to be floppier - probably since most are totes - and I prefer at least some structure.  Who knows though, I might happily eat my words once I see the new designs.


I don’t like his bags’ unfinished interiors.  I can’t stand nubuck/suede interiors- my fabric items are tinged with dye and I have a contact reaction to the leather.  Personally, I feel leaving interiors unfinished is a lazy, and cost-saving, route for luxury brands.  I say, “Finish the $4000-$6000 bag.”


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I didn’t even notice that. I was too busy trying to deflect the assault on my eyes. I hope this isn’t authentic either! Or maybe it was something just for the new boutique and won’t be widely distributed.


I’m going to ask Moynat, nicely.


----------



## littleunicorn

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹


Oh my goodness, I am trying very hard to find nicer words to describe my feeling towards it but not doing a good job, just like @Bagaholic222 said, it is *UGLY* and it's till the point that hurt my eye. 
Who needs 3 (two cut off) huge stamped macaron logos on the bag and to make it worst as @Sourisbrune kindly pointed out it's on both said, my heart sinked 



Sourisbrune said:


> I don’t like his bags’ unfinished interiors. I can’t stand nubuck/suede interiors- my fabric items are tinged with dye and I have a contact reaction to the leather. Personally, I feel leaving interiors unfinished is a lazy, and cost-saving, route for luxury brands. I say, “Finish the $4000-$6000 bag.”


Totally agreed, also can't stand nubuck/suede interiors, it feels unfinished!



Sourisbrune said:


> I’m going to ask Moynat, nicely.


Yes, Please... and thank you!


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> If you look at the mirror behind the tote, in the reflection, you’ll see the stamps on the backside.  If this is real (I’m hoping it’s not) and if this is the new style to follow the ribbon Oh! Tote, it’s going to be an interesting ride with the new, youthful Moynat.


I really hope this isn't real. If it's real, why are the bags on a random carpet in front of what looks like curtains to a storage room? The carpet also screams off to me. The nano Rejanes also look disproportionate - you'd think they would at least make smaller sized hardware if they are launching a nano - which many brands not in this price range do.


----------



## dessertdays

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹



Rejane nano? How much smaller can it get while still being functional? My phone was already a tight fit in the BB one

That tote though, yikes


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Oh my goodness, I am trying very hard to find nicer words to describe my feeling towards it but not doing a good job, just like @Bagaholic222 said, it is *UGLY* and it's till the point that hurt my eye.
> Who needs 3 (two cut off) huge stamped macaron logos on the bag and to make it worst as @Sourisbrune kindly pointed out it's on both said, my heart sinked
> 
> 
> Totally agreed, also can't stand nubuck/suede interiors, it feels unfinished!
> 
> 
> Yes, Please... and thank you!





Hermesanity said:


> I really hope this isn't real. If it's real, why are the bags on a random carpet in front of what looks like curtains to a storage room? The carpet also screams off to me. The nano Rejanes also look disproportionate - you'd think they would at least make smaller sized hardware if they are launching a nano - which many brands not in this price range do.





dessertdays said:


> Rejane nano? How much smaller can it get while still being functional? My phone was already a tight fit in the BB one
> 
> That tote though, yikes



Yes, the tote design is a limited edition roll-out by Knightly in a variety of colors and includes a matching pouch (reminiscent to me of what was done to the Neverfull to bump up the price).  Though it’s not necessarily to my taste, it might be for the customers who want to let passers by know their tote is not Michael Kors.  The totes are mm in size and $1640USD, approximately $300USD more than the non-pouched ribbon version.  The matching leather card holders are sold separately(not included in the price).
The micro/nano Rejane is also real.  The price is $2260USD.  Well, folks, welcome to the first Knightly offerings.  Pro- at least the Rejane hasn’t been discontinued.  Cons (imo)- I feel like Haley Joel Osment when he was looking out the car window in the movie The Sixth Sense, “I see LV.”  The pouch, the massive logo, nano bag, ...
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is going to be interesting.  I’m still hopefull.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the tote design is a limited edition roll-out by Knightly in a variety of colors and includes a matching pouch (reminiscent to me of what was done to the Neverfull to bump up the price).  Though it’s not necessarily to my taste, it might be for the customers who want to let passers by know their tote is not Michael Kors.  The totes are mm in size and $1640USD, approximately $300USD more than the non-pouched ribbon version.  The matching leather card holders are sold separately(not included in the price).
> The micro/nano Rejane is also real.  The price is $2260USD.  Well, folks, welcome to the first Knightly offerings.  Pro- at least the Rejane hasn’t been discontinued.  Cons (imo)- I feel like Haley Joel Osment when he was looking out the car window in the movie The Sixth Sense, “I see LV.”  The pouch, the massive logo, nano bag, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897682
> View attachment 4897683
> View attachment 4897684
> 
> This is going to be interesting.  I’m still hopefull.


Yes... The good news is we still have the Rejane. But the nano proportions seem so off. All I see is the hardware. It's reminding me of a nose and mustache in this size.


----------



## Sourisbrune

2020 is quite the year! I hope Ramesh has plans.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Yes... The good news is we still have the Rejane. But the nano proportions seem so off. All I see is the hardware. It's reminding me of a nose and mustache in this size.


I thought the same thing!  The hardware looks huge.  Clownish.  Sorry Moynat, but it is out of proportion.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> I really hope this isn't real. If it's real, why are the bags on a random carpet in front of what looks like curtains to a storage room? The carpet also screams off to me. The nano Rejanes also look disproportionate - you'd think they would at least make smaller sized hardware if they are launching a nano - which many brands not in this price range do.


These are very real - I saw other colour ways of the same offensive bags pop up on social media.


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> Yes... The good news is we still have the Rejane. But the nano proportions seem so off. All I see is the hardware. It's reminding me of a nose and mustache in this size.





Sourisbrune said:


> I thought the same thing!  The hardware looks huge.  Clownish.  Sorry Moynat, but it is out of proportion.


Agree completely about the hardware, which is something that Ramesh was so expertly attentive to when introducing new sizes of bags.  The totes are horrific IMO.  Sadly I think I know where my bag budget is likely going in future.

I am recalling one of my early experiences at the Paris maison - the SA repeatedly talked up how "discreet" Moynat's approach to luxury is.  No more.


----------



## bagnut1

@Sourisbrune - I almost missed the Sixth Sense comment - hilarious!


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> Agree completely about the hardware, which is something that Ramesh was so expertly attentive to when introducing new sizes of bags.  The totes are horrific IMO.  Sadly I think I know where my bag budget is likely going in future.
> 
> I am recalling one of my early experiences at the Paris maison - the SA repeatedly talked up how "discreet" Moynat's approach to luxury is.  No more.


Maybe this is an awful ploy to create even more FOMO.  One can only hope for the best at this point I guess.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the tote design is a limited edition roll-out by Knightly in a variety of colors and includes a matching pouch (reminiscent to me of what was done to the Neverfull to bump up the price).  Though it’s not necessarily to my taste, it might be for the customers who want to let passers by know their tote is not Michael Kors.  The totes are mm in size and $1640USD, approximately $300USD more than the non-pouched ribbon version.  The matching leather card holders are sold separately(not included in the price).
> The micro/nano Rejane is also real.  The price is $2260USD.  Well, folks, welcome to the first Knightly offerings.  Pro- at least the Rejane hasn’t been discontinued.  Cons (imo)- I feel like Haley Joel Osment when he was looking out the car window in the movie The Sixth Sense, “I see LV.”  The pouch, the massive logo, nano bag, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897682
> View attachment 4897683
> View attachment 4897684
> 
> This is going to be interesting.  I’m still hopefull.


I do like the matching card holders and even though I’ll never buy a nano  size bag, these are pretty cute. Happy to see colors and I’m relieved those are just limited totes. I can see them appealing to people who are into logo mania, but for me, the monogram m canvas is enough.   at the sixth sense reference!


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> Yes... The good news is we still have the Rejane. But the nano proportions seem so off. All I see is the hardware. It's reminding me of a nose and mustache in this size.


Can’t unsee this now


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Agree completely about the hardware, which is something that Ramesh was so expertly attentive to when introducing new sizes of bags.  The totes are horrific IMO.  Sadly I think I know where my bag budget is likely going in future.
> 
> I am recalling one of my early experiences at the Paris maison - the SA repeatedly talked up how "discreet" Moynat's approach to luxury is.  No more.


At least the air of discretion is hopefully a possibility.  We shall see.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Polka dots?  If Knightly had only stuck with one partial macaron in a corner.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> If Knightly had only stuck with one partial macaron in a corner.


I definitely saw polka dots.


----------



## bagnut1

At least now I see some (perverse) logic to the cropping of the logo on IG.


----------



## konacoffee

......well I really like the color combo of that dark green and gold Rejane! Maybe it's peacock and gold? 

But otherwise, yikes. Even if I didn't mind loud branding, it just looks sloppy.


----------



## kipp

I'm sorry---IMO those totes are horrific.  Definitely a move in the wrong direction.


----------



## konacoffee

I just put a deposit down for a purple Danse PM! And now I'm off to ban island!! 

I still want the black one because it looks so practical and easy to use, but fingers crossed it's not discontinued completely and, well, there are so many black crossbodies in the world. But the Danse in purple was just beautiful.


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> I just put a deposit down for a purple Danse PM! And now I'm off to ban island!!
> 
> I still want the black one because it looks so practical and easy to use, but fingers crossed it's not discontinued completely and, well, there are so many black crossbodies in the world. But the Danse in purple was just beautiful.


Congrats - please share pictures when you receive it!  I'm still debating whether it's worth getting into shark infested waters from Ban Island for this


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I just put a deposit down for a purple Danse PM! And now I'm off to ban island!!
> 
> I still want the black one because it looks so practical and easy to use, but fingers crossed it's not discontinued completely and, well, there are so many black crossbodies in the world. But the Danse in purple was just beautiful.


That purple is so rich!! I can’t wait to see it in pm size! Congrats!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats - please share pictures when you receive it!  I'm still debating whether it's worth getting into shark infested waters from Ban Island for this


If there’s something you’ve been eyeing I think it’s definitely worth it!


----------



## konacoffee

Thank you, thank you! 

I'm so excitteeedddd!!!! I was thinking about getting the MM in purple or green, but its just so big on me! I'm so excited to see the purple in a more practical size!!


----------



## Hermesanity

konacoffee said:


> I just put a deposit down for a purple Danse PM! And now I'm off to ban island!!
> 
> I still want the black one because it looks so practical and easy to use, but fingers crossed it's not discontinued completely and, well, there are so many black crossbodies in the world. But the Danse in purple was just beautiful.


Congrats!  It is a gorgeously saturated purple! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> I'm so excitteeedddd!!!! I was thinking about getting the MM in purple or green, but its just so big on me! I'm so excited to see the purple in a more practical size!!


There are not many pm sizes left so great score - I'm eyeing this as well!


----------



## konacoffee

The purple Danse PM didn't go through. 

Ahh well. I guess it wasn't meant to be. I am safe from ban island for...a little bit longer I guess.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> The purple Danse PM didn't go through.
> 
> Ahh well. I guess it wasn't meant to be. I am safe from ban island for...a little bit longer I guess.


Oh no!! I’m so sorry!


----------



## konacoffee

I'm sad, but it's okay! There will be more Moynat bags! 

It just wasn't meant to be is all. Maybe I'll find a different color elsewhere!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Ok Moynat give mind.

Talk me into (or out of) a Lou Lou Celedon. I'm on ban island but have bad fomo and stress buying.


----------



## m_ichele

Gainoffunction said:


> Ok Moynat give mind.
> 
> Talk me into (or out of) a Lou Lou Celedon. I'm on ban island but have bad fomo and stress buying.


If Lou Lou has been on your wishlist and this is a color you want, I think you should take advantage of the legacy sale.  If not, maybe just think about it a little longer.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I just put a deposit down for a purple Danse PM! And now I'm off to ban island!!
> 
> I still want the black one because it looks so practical and easy to use, but fingers crossed it's not discontinued completely and, well, there are so many black crossbodies in the world. But the Danse in purple was just beautiful.


I’m sorry the bag didn’t go through.  That dream Danse is out there, somewhere, beckoning you off ban island.


----------



## konacoffee

Gainoffunction said:


> Ok Moynat give mind.
> 
> Talk me into (or out of) a Lou Lou Celedon. I'm on ban island but have bad fomo and stress buying.



I think it depends on the kind of shopper you want to be. Are you trying to be intentional about your pieces? Is this a piece and color you've been wanting to add? Is there another piece in your collection that has the same function?

Or do you just really, really want it? For what it's worth, I've found that finding specific Moynat pieces online has been a bit of a hit or miss, especially in seasonal colors. With the discount, I think it'll be a great buy.


----------



## Hermesanity

konacoffee said:


> I think it depends on the kind of shopper you want to be. Are you trying to be intentional about your pieces? Is this a piece and color you've been wanting to add? Is there another piece in your collection that has the same function?
> 
> Or do you just really, really want it? For what it's worth, I've found that finding specific Moynat pieces online has been a bit of a hit or miss, especially in seasonal colors. With the discount, I think it'll be a great buy.


I think @konacoffee makes some great points.  If it is purely FOMO, will you regret it for weeks, months, years?  Conversely, if there is room in your collection for that particular style and / or colour, the current prices helps tip the scales on which way to go.


----------



## Gainoffunction

konacoffee said:


> I think it depends on the kind of shopper you want to be. Are you trying to be intentional about your pieces? Is this a piece and color you've been wanting to add? Is there another piece in your collection that has the same function?
> 
> Or do you just really, really want it? For what it's worth, I've found that finding specific Moynat pieces online has been a bit of a hit or miss, especially in seasonal colors. With the discount, I think it'll be a great buy.


I've been wanting a Lou Lou for a while but it's not been at the top of my list. And the color is one I definitely want. 

I do have a ton of cross body bags but that's because I prefer them. 

So I'm right in between really really want it and intentional. 

I emailed my SA to see if it's still available. I. Letting fate take over a bit.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Hermesanity said:


> I think @konacoffee makes some great points.  If it is purely FOMO, will you regret it for weeks, months, years?  Conversely, if there is room in your collection for that particular style and / or colour, the current prices helps tip the scales on which way to go.


I'll probably regret it on and off for years and sporadically scour the real real.   

It's the style and color I want. I actually didn't get a Lou Lou because I wanted the Celedon. I got a Madeline strap instead so not a bad trade.


----------



## konacoffee

I get you. I'm in the same place with the Danse. 

I'm getting serious FOMO because the price is great and I love the bag. However, the ones available to me overlap with other bags in my collection either in color or function. Whatever happens, I'm sure you'll make the right choice for yourself.


----------



## optimisticqt

Hi everyone, I had a lot of fun catching up on this thread. Thank you for sharing all the eye candies!!!
QQ: Is the legacy sale being offered at all stores, and, are you finding the prices comparable to the last sale? Work has been overwhelming so I want to treat myself haha!


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Hi everyone, I had a lot of fun catching up on this thread. Thank you for sharing all the eye candies!!!
> QQ: Is the legacy sale being offered at all stores, and, are you finding the prices comparable to the last sale? Work has been overwhelming so I want to treat myself haha!


The last sale had 30-50% off depending on the style but this one seems to be 40% off all legacy bags. At least that’s how it was at South Coast. Now go treat yourself!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Ok Moynat give mind.
> 
> Talk me into (or out of) a Lou Lou Celedon. I'm on ban island but have bad fomo and stress buying.


I'm hardly the voice of reason here LOL.  To add to the great opinions already expressed, if it is a bag that you have been coveting and will be able to use regularly, then get it.  The celadon colour is so unique and the bag is beautifully.  And the sale is a great incentive.  But I definitely would not get it if it's just a display piece for your closet.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm hardly the voice of reason here LOL.  To add to the great opinions already expressed, if it is a bag that you have been coveting and will be able to use regularly, then get it.  The celadon colour is so unique and the bag is beautifully.  And the sale is a great incentive.  But I definitely would not get it if it's just a display piece for your closet.


Lol!  Yeah. I give most my bags love!

Which reminds me I need to sell a Burberry bag since it is just not me. Le sigh.


----------



## optimisticqt

m_ichele said:


> The last sale had 30-50% off depending on the style but this one seems to be 40% off all legacy bags. At least that’s how it was at South Coast. Now go treat yourself!



Thank you. I believe you also also shared that photo of the Madeline strap shorten, which I copied over the weekend. Was so handy, especially getting in and out of the car. I hope you are enjoying your strap as well.


Gainoffunction said:


> Lol!  Yeah. I give most my bags love!
> 
> Which reminds me I need to sell a Burberry bag since it is just not me. Le sigh.


Celadon lou lou was the one thay got away ...last sale. I hope you'll take her home


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Thank you. I believe you also also shared that photo of the Madeline strap shorten, which I copied over the weekend. Was so handy, especially getting in and out of the car. I hope you are enjoying your strap as well.
> 
> Celadon lou lou was the one thay got away ...last sale. I hope you'll take her home


You’re welcome @optimisticqt! I’m loving the Madeleine strap and I’m so happy I was able to get one during this round of the sale. Hope you’re loving your strap also. Any thoughts on what you’ll be treating yourself with?


----------



## mystar9898

wildbluebell said:


> Saw these newly released items in China on RED. Don’t know why I feel a little upset about it☹





Hermesanity said:


> Maybe this is an awful ploy to create even more FOMO.  One can only hope for the best at this point I guess.



OMG. The totes are ugly, and I never thought I would ever say anything Moynat is ugly! I almost feel offended and my senses assaulted looking at those logos all over the baga  Thankfully, I already have my Oh Tote...sigh. I agree, the nano Rejanes are also looking very disproportionate. If this is to spur FOMO, I will have my JOMO, and it's a quick decision 

Oh gosh, I hope this is a one-off. Still willing to give the new creative direction a chance...



Gainoffunction said:


> I'll probably regret it on and off for years and sporadically scour the real real.
> 
> It's the style and color I want. I actually didn't get a Lou Lou because I wanted the Celedon. I got a Madeline strap instead so not a bad trade.



@Gainoffunction Which Maddie strap colorway did you get? Would love to see!  Also @optimisticqt if you did get one!

@konacoffee I wasn't able to quote your post but I felt sad reading that the purple Danse PM didn't go through... I was so excited for you as I was scrolling down! But yes, this just means there is a better bag for you out there and I love your attitude about it. Things always have a way of working themselves out  You will get your perfect Danse eventually!


----------



## mystar9898

celialow said:


> My SA just received the Gaby in tourterelle with GHW and mentioned that this is the first time (except special orders?), that this classic color is paired with GHW.
> View attachment 4897479



So beautiful, and that looks like it's from an SG boutique so close to my heart


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> New Eye Candy from NY, including new card folders.  By the way, the mm Gaby will not be discontinued! It will be a little more difficult to find on the shelf, but it will continue and be available for special order.  I’ll let you know if things change.
> View attachment 4786847
> View attachment 4786844
> View attachment 4786845
> View attachment 4786846
> View attachment 4786840
> View attachment 4786842
> View attachment 4786841
> View attachment 4786843
> View attachment 4786848





quadmama said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pictures. The dark blue Gabrielle is gorgeous!



I was just going through some old photos on the thread so wistfully... @Sourisbrune would you happen to recall whether the blue Gabrielle, either the PM or the BB, is Ocean or Storm?


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> OMG. The totes are ugly, and I never thought I would ever say anything Moynat is ugly! I almost feel offended and my senses assaulted looking at those logos all over the baga  Thankfully, I already have my Oh Tote...sigh. I agree, the nano Rejanes are also looking very disproportionate. If this is to spur FOMO, I will have my JOMO, and it's a quick decision
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope this is a one-off. Still willing to give the new creative direction a chance...



I'm trying to see where they are trying to go with the nano.  Maybe they think the oversized hardware makes it a bit clunkier and therefore edges it towards cute and a younger audience? Still not feeling it though. I can only imagine what Ramesh thinks. 

The totes are still terrible no matter how I look at it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I was just going through some old photos on the thread so wistfully... @Sourisbrune would you happen to recall whether the blue Gabrielle, either the PM or the BB, is Ocean or Storm?


If you’re asking about this Gabrielle, I will ask the color’s name.


----------



## Gainoffunction

@Gainoffunction Which Maddie strap colorway did you get? Would love to see!  Also @optimisticqt if you did get one!

I got flamingo on the outside and grey on the inside. Sorry. I forget the color name!  

Here are some shots of it!


----------



## leechiyong

Anyone know what the dimensions of the Nano Rejane are?  Even though I think the hardware and handles of the new nano are disproportionate, I must admit I’m tempted as a nano lover.  At $2260, that seems like a steal compared to Celine's Pico Belt Bag at $1850 and LV's Nano Lockme at $2180.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I was just going through some old photos on the thread so wistfully... @Sourisbrune would you happen to recall whether the blue Gabrielle, either the PM or the BB, is Ocean or Storm?


The Gabrielle is ocean.  It’s a true blue, and comes in bb and pm.  Here’s another photo in slightly different lighting.


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> Anyone know what the dimensions of the Nano Rejane are?  Even though I think the hardware and handles of the new nano are disproportionate, I must admit I’m tempted as a nano lover.  At $2260, that seems like a steal compared to Celine's Pico Belt Bag at $1850 and LV's Nano Lockme at $2180.


The Nano is- 14cm x 17cm x 7cm.  If I were to choose between the three, I’d choose the Moynat, too.  The hardware is oversized, but it gives it a youthful look (as was posted before by a brilliant poster) and you can’t beat the workmanship and materials.


----------



## celialow

mystar9898 said:


> So beautiful, and that looks like it's from an SG boutique so close to my heart


Hi @mystar9898 
Indeed! Pic is from SA at the Ngee Ann City store.


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> The Nano is- 14cm x 17cm x 7cm.  If I were to choose between the three, I’d choose the Moynat, too.  The hardware is oversized, but it gives it a youthful look (as was posted before by a brilliant poster) and you can’t beat the workmanship and materials.


Thank you!  Honestly, it's not even a competition with the other two, just that the pricing shocks me.  I'd expect it to be closer to $3000 easily.


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> I'm trying to see where they are trying to go with the nano.  Maybe they think the oversized hardware makes it a bit clunkier and therefore edges it towards cute and a younger audience? Still not feeling it though. I can only imagine what Ramesh thinks.
> 
> The totes are still terrible no matter how I look at it.



You make a good point about the oversized hardware, and that's why it seemed a bit cartoonish, too... Not my type and I would still go for the BB. I still feel bad I called the totes ugly but I can't help but feel it 



Gainoffunction said:


> @Gainoffunction Which Maddie strap colorway did you get? Would love to see!  Also @optimisticqt if you did get one!
> 
> I got flamingo on the outside and grey on the inside. Sorry. I forget the color name!
> 
> Here are some shots of it!



Love the flamingo color, thank you so much for sharing!  I love the coral tone of this flamingo pink! Very striking and quite unique.



Sourisbrune said:


> The Gabrielle is ocean.  It’s a true blue, and comes in bb and pm.  Here’s another photo in slightly different lighting.
> View attachment 4898373



Ahhh, it is indeed Ocean! My SA showed me this color Gabrielle, too, and I'm still amazed how the colors change in photos depending on the lighting, as most M colors do   Thank you so much, @Sourisbrune, for checking!



celialow said:


> Hi @mystar9898
> Indeed! Pic is from SA at the Ngee Ann City store.



I really love them there


----------



## optimisticqt

Sourisbrune said:


> The Nano is- 14cm x 17cm x 7cm.  If I were to choose between the three, I’d choose the Moynat, too.


I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?



mystar9898 said:


> Which Maddie strap colorway did you get? Would love to see!  Also @optimisticqt if you did get one!


A snap from a recent outing.


konacoffee said:


> The purple Danse PM didn't go through.


Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?


m_ichele said:


> You’re welcome @optimisticqt! Hope you’re loving your strap also. Any thoughts on what you’ll be treating yourself with?


Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space 

For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?
> 
> 
> A snap from a recent outing.
> 
> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???
> 
> View attachment 4898458


Love the happy Mady!

Quattro has been my faithful companion for the past 6 months!


----------



## kipp

optimisticqt said:


> I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?
> 
> 
> A snap from a recent outing.
> 
> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???
> 
> View attachment 4898458



Re: the mini Rejane (vs. the nano)---I can't imagine anything smaller than the mini, quite frankly.   But then I'm not in the nano demographic at all!
I have a black mini rejane and I love it to pieces. I don't have trouble getting things in or out of it. I use it primarily as my go-to evening out bag.  It's so elegant and timeless.  And it holds everything I need, including my larger old iphone, lipstick, keys, small card/cash holder.   Although I don't wear it for daytime wear (use a tote for all the stuff I have to haul around now---masks, hand sanitizer, etc.) it is BY FAR my favorite bag.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?
> 
> 
> A snap from a recent outing.
> 
> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???
> 
> View attachment 4898458


Love the strap on you @optimisticqt! That’s such a happy color Right now among my Moynat and actually all my bags,  I’ve been using my Oh! Tote PM the most since I got it in June. It’s my daily bag, but sometimes I’ll switch out to a different bag for an outing but then switch right back to the tote.


----------



## konacoffee

optimisticqt said:


> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???



I contacted them a couple days ago via email and never got a reply. My local SA's also said that Paris is rejecting all the deposit/transfer requests from their store because most of their stock sold to their own clients. There is a gray and purple MM on sale near me, but I'm still thinking about it.

I have the following styles: Gabrielle PM, Gaby PM, Cabotin (blue & taupe) - and of the 3 I reach for the Gaby PM most. However, I found the Cabotin to be surprisingly practical and it's a good size!

I feel like price and sizing-wise, the Nano Rejane would be a good alternative to a WOC. But otherwise, I'm not sure about it. I can probably make my stuff fit in there, but I'd probably just go for the Rejane BB tbh.


----------



## Hermesanity

optimisticqt said:


> I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?
> 
> 
> A snap from a recent outing.
> 
> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???
> 
> View attachment 4898458


First, I love your happy yellow Madeleine! 

I don't have any trouble getting in and out of the Rejane BB, though it is definitely an evening or weekend bag for me.

The Moynat bag I reach for most is the Josephine pm - it is easily one of the easiest, most versatile bag styles I've come across. It transitions easily from day to night if needed. It has the elegant shape of a bolide but the accessibility of the Evelyne, and in fun bi-color. Can you tell I absolutely love this style? Still miffed it is discontinued.


----------



## quadmama

*@optimisticqt: For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???*

Among my Moynat bags, Gaby pm in Polar was my first purchase of Moynat, but I find myself enjoy using my Josephine pm (tourterelle and black combo) the most. Both bags carry similar amount and Josephine pm can fit more if need be. I love the light weight of the bag and the opening lock just makes the bag very enjoyable to use.  And it somehow just always goes with whatever outfit I had on that day. 

My most recent acquisition, Fluer, may be a great challenger for Josephine pm. With all similar items in the bag, it weights nothing. And the leather part is buttery soft and the smell is amazing.


----------



## konacoffee

quadmama said:


> *@optimisticqt: For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???*
> 
> Among my Moynat bags, Gaby pm in Polar was my first purchase of Moynat, but I find myself enjoy using my Josephine pm (tourterelle and black combo) the most. Both bags carry similar amount and Josephine pm can fit more if need be. I love the light weight of the bag and the opening lock just makes the bag very enjoyable to use.  And it somehow just always goes with whatever outfit I had on that day.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, Fluer, may be a great challenger for Josephine pm. With all similar items in the bag, it weights nothing. And the leather part is buttery soft and the smell is amazing.



I love the deep red and the contrasting black! So pretty!   

If I didn't already have the Danse and the Rejane BB on my list, I'd be tempted to add one too! Haha


----------



## hazel.623

quadmama said:


> *@optimisticqt: For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???*
> 
> Among my Moynat bags, Gaby pm in Polar was my first purchase of Moynat, but I find myself enjoy using my Josephine pm (tourterelle and black combo) the most. Both bags carry similar amount and Josephine pm can fit more if need be. I love the light weight of the bag and the opening lock just makes the bag very enjoyable to use.  And it somehow just always goes with whatever outfit I had on that day.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, Fluer, may be a great challenger for Josephine pm. With all similar items in the bag, it weights nothing. And the leather part is buttery soft and the smell is amazing.



I’m also thinking of fleur. Hope for seeing more reviews. 

 my SA could only find the rose x celadon combination.... I have got the same colour for my Gabrielle MM. The colour is elegant and young. But I want a single colour fleur more...does anyone still find a fleur with only one colour?


----------



## Gainoffunction

The Lou Lou is gone. 

I'll be fine. Everything is fine!  

Keeping my eye on other purse prizes.


----------



## optimisticqt

Thank you everyone for sharing your go-to bag. No clear winner = no easy decision to make  – a testament to Ramesh's talent and Moynat's quality to produce bags that are versatile and functional for all clientele.

@Hermesanity @quadmama I got my mom a Josephine, def will borrow it when I'm home for the holiday...one less beauty to collect hahaha .


----------



## m_ichele

hazel.623 said:


> I’m also thinking of fleur. Hope for seeing more reviews.
> 
> my SA could only find the rose x celadon combination.... I have got the same colour for my Gabrielle MM. The colour is elegant and young. But I want a single colour fleur more...does anyone still find a fleur with only one colour?


I saw these last week at south coast plaza. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



the colors are off due to the boutique lighting. I’m going there this weekend so I can ask what other colors they have and I’ll report back!


----------



## Siutip

I have been reading everyone's lovely posts and chilling on ban island... until I saw the limited edition totes with three enormous macarons.  I am having a serious case of FOMO right now, but with no access to a physical store, does anyone know if the horizontal quattro is included in the the legal sale?  Many thanks!


----------



## mochaccino

quadmama said:


> *@optimisticqt: For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???*
> 
> Among my Moynat bags, Gaby pm in Polar was my first purchase of Moynat, but I find myself enjoy using my Josephine pm (tourterelle and black combo) the most. Both bags carry similar amount and Josephine pm can fit more if need be. I love the light weight of the bag and the opening lock just makes the bag very enjoyable to use.  And it somehow just always goes with whatever outfit I had on that day.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, Fluer, may be a great challenger for Josephine pm. With all similar items in the bag, it weights nothing. And the leather part is buttery soft and the smell is amazing.



Lovely new addition! 
May I ask if the polar color on your Gabby is a purplish blue-grey? And if the envelope card holder stays closed easily? Thank you!


----------



## m220888

hazel.623 said:


> I’m also thinking of fleur. Hope for seeing more reviews.
> 
> my SA could only find the rose x celadon combination.... I have got the same colour for my Gabrielle MM. The colour is elegant and young. But I want a single colour fleur more...does anyone still find a fleur with only one colour?



I have the Fleur in mint and have been using it quite a bit since I got it around February this year. Like what @quadmama says, it is such a lightweight and easy bag to carry around. While I love the unique locking hardware on the other Moynat bags, sometimes I just want to be able to easily grab or put stuff into my bag when I'm outside without needing to worry about opening/closing it, so the Fleur would be my go-to bag in those cases. I was initially concerned about the bag eventually losing its shape because the leather is on the softer side but this hasn't been the case at all as you can see in the photo which I've just taken. I do try to keep it stuffed when not in use but even when I do use it, I find that the bag is able to keep its primary shape well.


----------



## mystar9898

optimisticqt said:


> I'm in the youthful  demographic Moynat is chasing, but given the size and shape of the Rejane...would I even be able to stick my chubby hand through the opening? For those who have the 20cm BB, how easy is it to grab things from your bag?
> 
> 
> A snap from a recent outing.
> 
> Paris is expecting a few Danse. Perhaps you can contact them?
> 
> Paris has the black strap and ocean blue. I'm not sure if I should purchase another strap, which I obv adore, or go w a new model. My self-imposed bag quota is 7, currently at 3 but I'm also eyeing a few designs from other brands. I also want to future proof my collection – if that make sense – a raffia bag for the beach/farmers market & a chain strap/top handle for more formal occasions. Agh so many bag beauties, so little wallet space
> 
> For those who own multiple Moynat, which do you reach for the most???
> 
> View attachment 4898458



Thanks for sharing your lovely Maddie strap! The color is so happy and so sunshine-y!

I don't have a Rejane yet but when I do find the perfect color, I would go for a BB. I've tried both the BB and PM in store and I think the BB is just too cute, yet practical enough for weekends/evenings, size-wise. I'm not a fan of the nano trend because all my bags need to fit my personal and work phones, at the very least. (Tempted by the new iPhone mini though which would justify me getting even smaller bags but yeah, stopping myself   )

I have the following M styles on hand: Gaby BB, Oh Tote MM, Josephine PM, Cabotin. Since I received the latter two during lockdown and have been working from home, I haven't gotten a lot of use out of them. I reach for my Gaby BB for travels, weekends, lunch/dinner out. My Oh Tote was my everyday bag for work for like, 6 months. It's so light and fits so much, including sweaters and scarves.

However, when things do go back to normal and I know eventually they will, I can see myself using my Josephine PM more and more to the office. It's light, fits my work essentials, and looks dressy enough for when I need to dress up, and then has just the right amount of "special" (I love the gold turnlock!) for dressed down/smart casual days. It also feels like the leather is durable and the color I chose (madder/noir) doesn't make me worry about it getting dirty or taking a beating. Of course I'll have to use a separate laptop bag but it should be fine!


----------



## optimisticqt

mystar9898 said:


> I don't have a Rejane yet but when I do find the perfect color, I would go for a BB. I've tried both the BB and PM in store and I think the BB is just too cute, yet practical enough for weekends/evenings, size-wise. I'm not a fan of the nano trend because all my bags need to fit my personal and work phones, at the very least. (Tempted by the new iPhone mini though which would justify me getting even smaller bags but yeah, stopping myself   )


Haha, I refuse to get a work phone. Quite unusual in our team, but my reasoning is that our work must be burning down if they need to reach me off hours .

Here's my current plan:
1) inquire about the Fleur (because my friend voted for the unique design)
2) wait for the impossible release of a plain Oh! Tote
3) go to Paris for the bb Rejane.
The latter might be my day dream for a while, but I heard that if I wish hard enough, dreams do come true


----------



## Hermesanity

mystar9898 said:


> Thanks for sharing your lovely Maddie strap! The color is so happy and so sunshine-y!
> 
> I don't have a Rejane yet but when I do find the perfect color, I would go for a BB. I've tried both the BB and PM in store and I think the BB is just too cute, yet practical enough for weekends/evenings, size-wise. I'm not a fan of the nano trend because all my bags need to fit my personal and work phones, at the very least. (Tempted by the new iPhone mini though which would justify me getting even smaller bags but yeah, stopping myself   )
> 
> I have the following M styles on hand: Gaby BB, Oh Tote MM, Josephine PM, Cabotin. Since I received the latter two during lockdown and have been working from home, I haven't gotten a lot of use out of them. I reach for my Gaby BB for travels, weekends, lunch/dinner out. My Oh Tote was my everyday bag for work for like, 6 months. It's so light and fits so much, including sweaters and scarves.
> 
> However, when things do go back to normal and I know eventually they will, I can see myself using my Josephine PM more and more to the office. It's light, fits my work essentials, and looks dressy enough for when I need to dress up, and then has just the right amount of "special" (I love the gold turnlock!) for dressed down/smart casual days. It also feels like the leather is durable and the color I chose (madder/noir) doesn't make me worry about it getting dirty or taking a beating. Of course I'll have to use a separate laptop bag but it should be fine!



I hear you on the personal + work phone. It is extra weight but I like to maintain the distinction! 

On the Josephine, completely agree it is a great work bag - very discreet. I carry my laptop separately as well. It is my way of saying "the laptop isn't really a part of my outfit"!

The durability of the taurillon gex leather is great. I've been caught in the rain twice with it, wiped it down after I got indoors, can you can't tell the difference.


----------



## mystar9898

optimisticqt said:


> Haha, I refuse to get a work phone. Quite unusual in our team, but my reasoning is that our work must be burning down if they need to reach me off hours .
> 
> Here's my current plan:
> 1) inquire about the Fleur (because my friend voted for the unique design)
> 2) wait for the impossible release of a plain Oh! Tote
> 3) go to Paris for the bb Rejane.
> The latter might be my day dream for a while, but I heard that if I wish hard enough, dreams do come true



You're lucky to have that choice!   Sounds like a plan. There are a few Oh Tote options at 24s.com, if you're not opposed to buying it online.



Hermesanity said:


> I hear you on the personal + work phone. It is extra weight but I like to maintain the distinction!
> 
> On the Josephine, completely agree it is a great work bag - very discreet. I carry my laptop separately as well. It is my way of saying "the laptop isn't really a part of my outfit"!
> 
> The durability of the taurillon gex leather is great. I've been caught in the rain twice with it, wiped it down after I got indoors, can you can't tell the difference.



We get each other! As long as my company is willing to pay for another phone + line, I'll take it. I prefer keeping everything separate as well, so I can truly focus on being out of office when I am. All I have to do is ignore the work phone  

Love your thoughts on the Josephine, as well! I feel reassured. Thank you! I almost can't wait until I can really use it everyday!


----------



## quadmama

mochaccino said:


> Lovely new addition!
> May I ask if the polar color on your Gabby is a purplish blue-grey? And if the envelope card holder stays closed easily? Thank you!



The color Polar changes according to the light. It's purpleish indoor and a light gray under the sun.

The envelope card holder is in the small size and I usually keep 4-5 cards with some cash in it. It stays close at all times. I purchased in July and have been using it every day since then. (It has to be the longest record for me). The inside is 
red and the store embossed my initial for me. I love how the leather feels that I can't stop touching it. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi everybody.  I’ve been eyeing a couple of Moynat bags on 24S the last few weeks.  It would be my first M bag.  I’m curious about the sale everyone’s talking about.  If I emailed the NY or LA stores, would they send me pictures of what’s on sale?  I don’t know any SA’s.  How helpful are they to a totally unknown person lol?

I like the Tango bag on 24S.  Does anyone have it?  Also, how come the Cabotin bag is only half the size of the ones I see people have here?  Is it a discontinued size?  Thanks for any comments!


----------



## littleunicorn

quadmama said:


> My most recent acquisition, Fluer, may be a great challenger for Josephine pm. With all similar items in the bag, it weights nothing. And the leather part is buttery soft and the smell is amazing.


Fluer is really handy and easy to use, I have the kaki/cognac for quite a while now and it is such a lightweight and easy bag to carry around, an easy-grap-go-bag!
Have to confess, I was and (whisper quietly) still am so temping about your lovely black/burgundy combo this time, had to be strong and walk away from it as there are other style in my wishlists, eg Gaby bb - a good girl, isn't it? 
But ever so happy that you managed to snap one up, my guess is this should be one of the "hot item", congrats! 



Gainoffunction said:


> The Lou Lou is gone.
> Keeping my eye on other purse prizes.


There will be something else nice caught your eye soon or later, and fingers crossed you find it soon. 
However, probably good to check in with your SA from time to time or just let her/him know that you are still looking for and interested in LouLou. 
From June's experience, they sometimes still receive sale item in the delivery (don't know about this time though), so never says never! It might be just around the corner with a bit of waiting involved.


----------



## quadmama

littleunicorn said:


> Fluer is really handy and easy to use, I have the kaki/cognac for quite a while now and it is such a lightweight and easy bag to carry around, an easy-grap-go-bag!
> Have to confess, I was and (whisper quietly) still am so temping about your lovely black/burgundy combo this time, had to be strong and walk away from it as there are other style in my wishlists, eg Gaby bb - a good girl, isn't it?
> But ever so happy that you managed to snap one up, my guess is this should be one of the "hot item", congrats!
> 
> 
> There will be something else nice caught your eye soon or later, and fingers crossed you find it soon.
> However, probably good to check in with your SA from time to time or just let her/him know that you are still looking for and interested in LouLou.
> From June's experience, they sometimes still receive sale item in the delivery (don't know about this time though), so never says never! It might be just around the corner with a bit of waiting involved.
> 
> View attachment 4899097



Ha, your Fleur color combo was my first choice since July and there were only 6 left in the world at the time. But I am happy to have found a burgundy/black one. I have always liked the unique shape of Fleur even though I am not much of a "bucket's bag person anymore. What amazes me about every Moynat bag that I own now is the fact that they all seem to function well with understated elegance. 
Thanks for sharing your Fleur. (Still wish I had pull the trigger earlier in the year for the Kaki/congac)...~and that's my confession


----------



## Sourisbrune

hazel.623 said:


> I’m also thinking of fleur. Hope for seeing more reviews.
> 
> my SA could only find the rose x celadon combination.... I have got the same colour for my Gabrielle MM. The colour is elegant and young. But I want a single colour fleur more...does anyone still find a fleur with only one colour?


I will ask, but I believe they are available in some boutiques worldwide.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Annawakes said:


> Hi everybody.  I’ve been eyeing a couple of Moynat bags on 24S the last few weeks.  It would be my first M bag.  I’m curious about the sale everyone’s talking about.  If I emailed the NY or LA stores, would they send me pictures of what’s on sale?  I don’t know any SA’s.  How helpful are they to a totally unknown person lol?
> 
> I like the Tango bag on 24S.  Does anyone have it?  Also, how come the Cabotin bag is only half the size of the ones I see people have here?  Is it a discontinued size?  Thanks for any comments!


The Cabotin has been discontinued, so you may have seen what is available.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Siutip said:


> I have been reading everyone's lovely posts and chilling on ban island... until I saw the limited edition totes with three enormous macarons.  I am having a serious case of FOMO right now, but with no access to a physical store, does anyone know if the horizontal quattro is included in the the legal sale?  Many thanks!



I believe Quattros are not part of the sale.  If there are Quattros on sale, it would be because they are a seasonal color.



optimisticqt said:


> Haha, I refuse to get a work phone. Quite unusual in our team, but my reasoning is that our work must be burning down if they need to reach me off hours .
> 
> Here's my current plan:
> 1) inquire about the Fleur (because my friend voted for the unique design)
> 2) wait for the impossible release of a plain Oh! Tote
> 3) go to Paris for the bb Rejane.
> The latter might be my day dream for a while, but I heard that if I wish hard enough, dreams do come true



I dream of a custom design on a plain pm Oh! Tote.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I'm not sure if any of you follow @thebaghag, but she was a huge supporter/fan of Moynat (Ramesh) designs and quality, and posted some comments on her IG today about Moynat.


----------



## littleunicorn

quadmama said:


> Ha, your Fleur color combo was my first choice since July and there were only 6 left in the world at the time. But I am happy to have found a burgundy/black one. I have always liked the unique shape of Fleur even though I am not much of a "bucket's bag person anymore. What amazes me about every Moynat bag that I own now is the fact that they all seem to function well with understated elegance.
> Thanks for sharing your Fleur. (Still wish I had pull the trigger earlier in the year for the Kaki/congac)...~and that's my confession


Totally agree with you on the function well with understated elegance part, I also not much of a "bucket's bag person" anymore, but the unique shape of Fleur made it an exceptional case - I did consider it for a while before bite the bullet. 
If it helped, I did paid full price for it though and after the Feb price increase, not a penny off... 



Sourisbrune said:


> I dream of a custom design on a plain pm Oh! Tote.


Yes Yes, also may I be greedy and asking for PM size!


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4899116
> View attachment 4899120
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you follow @thebaghag, but she was a huge supporter/fan of Moynat (Ramesh) designs and quality, and posted some comments on her IG today about Moynat.


Good for her!  I hope that Mr. Arnault is paying attention.


----------



## Siutip

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe Quattros are not part of the sale.  If there are Quattros on sale, it would be because they are a seasonal color.
> 
> 
> 
> I dream of a custom design on a plain pm Oh! Tote.


Thank you @Sourisbrune. I can now swim back to ban island.


----------



## konacoffee

How likely is it that the Danse will be discontinued? My SA has been having trouble finding any Danse PMs so I'm not sure if I should try to find the next one he can find or wait it out for more availability/colors. Especially with lockdown in France.

I am open to the possibility of getting the Danse MM in gray since it's so neutral, but I also love how rich the colors are on the nubuck version. I'm so conflicted!


----------



## Gainoffunction

konacoffee said:


> How likely is it that the Danse will be discontinued? My SA has been having trouble finding any Danse PMs so I'm not sure if I should try to find the next one he can find or wait it out for more availability/colors. Especially with lockdown in France.
> 
> I am open to the possibility of getting the Danse MM in gray since it's so neutral, but I also love how rich the colors are on the nubuck version. I'm so conflicted!


Danae is probably being discontinued. There are a few MM available in the NY store. Not sure of color though.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> How likely is it that the Danse will be discontinued? My SA has been having trouble finding any Danse PMs so I'm not sure if I should try to find the next one he can find or wait it out for more availability/colors. Especially with lockdown in France.
> 
> I am open to the possibility of getting the Danse MM in gray since it's so neutral, but I also love how rich the colors are on the nubuck version. I'm so conflicted!


I’m leaning towards it’s going to be discontinued since all versions were part of the sale


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I’m leaning towards it’s going to be discontinued since all versions were part of the sale



From what I can tell, in the US the purple and the gray PM's weren't on sale, but pretty much all other versions were! So I'm inclined to agree and even reaching out to boutiques overseas but most of them are out of stock in the PM size. 

I'm reconsidering if I want the MM size or not. In person it looked really big, but then again it'll be great for travel and work. I actually really liked the way the MM looked on me, but I feel like the strap was kinda thin. I can solve that by using a different strap though. I'll probably drop by my local store this weekend to see.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> From what I can tell, in the US the purple and the gray PM's weren't on sale, but pretty much all other versions were! So I'm inclined to agree and even reaching out to boutiques overseas but most of them are out of stock in the PM size.
> 
> I'm reconsidering if I want the MM size or not. In person it looked really big, but then again it'll be great for travel and work. I actually really liked the way the MM looked on me, but I feel like the strap was kinda thin. I can solve that by using a different strap though. I'll probably drop by my local store this weekend to see.


If it works for you, you should definitely buy now. I think it probably just looks big on display. I’m sure once it’s filled and worn it settles.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> From what I can tell, in the US the purple and the gray PM's weren't on sale, but pretty much all other versions were! So I'm inclined to agree and even reaching out to boutiques overseas but most of them are out of stock in the PM size.
> 
> I'm reconsidering if I want the MM size or not. In person it looked really big, but then again it'll be great for travel and work. I actually really liked the way the MM looked on me, but I feel like the strap was kinda thin. I can solve that by using a different strap though. I'll probably drop by my local store this weekend to see.


FYI I saw a gray PM recently on one of the resale sites (not sure which one but it was either trr, anns, or fashionphile).


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> From what I can tell, in the US the purple and the gray PM's weren't on sale, but pretty much all other versions were! So I'm inclined to agree and even reaching out to boutiques overseas but most of them are out of stock in the PM size.
> 
> I'm reconsidering if I want the MM size or not. In person it looked really big, but then again it'll be great for travel and work. I actually really liked the way the MM looked on me, but I feel like the strap was kinda thin. I can solve that by using a different strap though. I'll probably drop by my local store this weekend to see.


If you check it out in person, would you mind sharing a modelling picture?  I'd like to gauge the size while I wait for inventory confirmation.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## konacoffee

I did see it on The Real Real, but with a Polar Gaby a gray Danse PM is just too similar. A gray Danse MM would be different enough to justify it though imo. 

If it's still available, I'll snap some pics for sure!


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> I did see it on The Real Real, but with a Polar Gaby a gray Danse PM is just too similar. A gray Danse MM would be different enough to justify it though imo.
> 
> If it's still available, I'll snap some pics for sure!


Makes sense.  Personally I love the MM size, and I think the strap is just right, FWIW.  Good luck with the quest!


----------



## mochaccino

quadmama said:


> The color Polar changes according to the light. It's purpleish indoor and a light gray under the sun.
> 
> The envelope card holder is in the small size and I usually keep 4-5 cards with some cash in it. It stays close at all times. I purchased in July and have been using it every day since then. (It has to be the longest record for me). The inside is
> red and the store embossed my initial for me. I love how the leather feels that I can't stop touching it.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks so much! I’ve been tempted by your exact card holder for a while and I think it’s time


----------



## m_ichele

Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.


Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! I love the soft leather on the Danse!


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4899116
> View attachment 4899120
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you follow @thebaghag, but she was a huge supporter/fan of Moynat (Ramesh) designs and quality, and posted some comments on her IG today about Moynat.



thebaghag is extremely credible and was one of the reasons I bought my first Moynat! It is really heartbreaking and I tend to agree, specifically about the superfluous logomania all over the Oh Totes. Still hanging in there for the relaunch though.



m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.



Ahh congratulations!!! That’s the prettiest Danse combo (and I think practical too)! Congratulations and please do share photos of it in action when you get to use it or have time


----------



## savoy85

m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.



@m_ichele Congratulations! I personally love pairing browns and blacks in my wardrobe as well; my DH, does not    It's an ongoing point of amusement between us.

I just love this thread, and everyone who contributes. You are all enablers in the most positive, kind way  Excuse me while I plot to break out of the ban island prison...I may have to seek shelter while attempting to reach the shore!


----------



## m_ichele

Hermesanity said:


> Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! I love the soft leather on the Danse!


Thank you @Hermesanity! I love it too  


mystar9898 said:


> thebaghag is extremely credible and was one of the reasons I bought my first Moynat! It is really heartbreaking and I tend to agree, specifically about the superfluous logomania all over the Oh Totes. Still hanging in there for the relaunch though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh congratulations!!! That’s the prettiest Danse combo (and I think practical too)! Congratulations and please do share photos of it in action when you get to use it or have time


I found the baghag because of Moynat and I love how outspoken she’s been about Ramesh Nair and her concerns for the brand. I’m curious about the relaunch too, but if that gaudy tote was meant to wet the appetite, it failed. It made my stomach turn instead.
And thank you @mystar9898! I’ve eyed this bag since the boutique opened here so I’m thrilled to have it!


savoy85 said:


> @m_ichele Congratulations! I personally love pairing browns and blacks in my wardrobe as well; my DH, does not    It's an ongoing point of amusement between us.
> 
> I just love this thread, and everyone who contributes. You are all enablers in the most positive, kind way  Excuse me while I plot to break out of the ban island prison...I may have to seek shelter while attempting to reach the shore!


thank you @savoy85! How funny about your husband  Mine loves this combo of black and brown and he really likes the unique style of the bag. When you break out of ban island, come and rest at patience rest stop  I’m here waiting for a Gabrielle PM before I make it to my shack on ban island.


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.


Congrats on this, there is one off the wishlists - Leather Danse is beautiful! 

May I ask, does yours come with button on the side or not? 
I am a bit confused as some Danse photos I saw has button on the side, some don't   ...


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Congrats on this, there is one off the wishlists - Leather Danse is beautiful!
> 
> May I ask, does yours come with button on the side or not?
> I am a bit confused as some Danse photos I saw has button on the side, some don't   ...


Thank you @littleunicorn!! Mine doesn’t have any button on the side. Maybe there’s buttons on the MM size?


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> Thank you @littleunicorn!! Mine doesn’t have any button on the side. Maybe there’s buttons on the MM size?


Thank you @m_ichele! 
Button-wise, its a bit of confuse.com at the moment


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Thank you @m_ichele!
> Button-wise, its a bit of confuse.com at the moment


I did a google search and found pictures of danse mm and it does have snaps at the side similar to gaby.


----------



## littleunicorn

Thanks @m_ichele, maybe like you said it's on MM rather than PM.
May I also asked, is the black leather version including in the offer? Have you see the taupe/cognac combo on your visit by any chance?

After seeing the new tote , I have some serious FOMO and am thinking should I come out the ban island - even though this might be sold out everywhere already.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.


CONGRATS - love it!  Danse is one of my favourite styles and I'm sure you'll be able to use this bag for many years to come.  Any mod shots?


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Thanks to @konacoffee , I was able to get another bag from my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899818
> 
> There was still quite a bit available for sale...a scarlet red gaby bb, mini vanities , Josephine clutches, another clutch with rejane HW (can’t recall the name) and sac fleur (canvas burgundy with black leather, a yellow-Orange, a mint green (?) and the tricolor with desert rose as the main color). I also saw a blue Madeleine strap but I couldn’t tell if it was ocean or storm. There were also josephines on display which I assume are on sale but I didn’t actually ask.



Congrats! I'm so excited for you!! 

She looks absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the update on the sales stock as well!


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Thanks @m_ichele, maybe like you said it's on MM rather than PM.
> May I also asked, is the black leather version including in the offer? Have you see the taupe/cognac combo on your visit by any chance?
> 
> After seeing the new tote , I have some serious FOMO and am thinking should I come out the ban island - even though this might be sold out everywhere already.


The black and cognac is part of the sale. My boutique didn’t have taupe/cognac but I’ve seen it in the past there and that’s a beautiful combo!


Bagaholic222 said:


> CONGRATS - love it!  Danse is one of my favourite styles and I'm sure you'll be able to use this bag for many years to come.  Any mod shots?


Thanks @Bagaholic222! This is the only modshot I have so far


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Congrats! I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> She looks absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the update on the sales stock as well!


Thank you so much a million times over @konacoffee!! Your danse will find you too!


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> Thanks @Bagaholic222! This is the only modshot I have so far
> View attachment 4900421


Love the casual chic vibe!!!  Really happy that you were able to pick up this piece


----------



## Panthere2015

Does anyone know if the Rejane is still available in burgundy?
I’m also considering madder but I would prefer a red that’s a bit darker and more purple.

Thanks


----------



## optimisticqt

I want to share this cutest modeling shot of the Fleur. I called SCP and they only have these colorways remaining.


----------



## Siutip

optimisticqt said:


> I want to share this cutest modeling shot of the Fleur. I called SCP and they only have these colorways remaining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901667


Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, are the limousine soft bags included in the legacy sale as well?


----------



## optimisticqt

Siutip said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, are the limousine soft bags included in the legacy sale as well?


Not sure as I only asked about the Fleur. Perhaps you can give them a call.



littleunicorn said:


> If it helped, I did paid full price for it though and after the Feb price increase, not a penny off...
> 
> 
> Yes Yes, also may I be greedy and asking for PM size!


I purchased my yellow Maddy full price too. Two months later it's on sale for 40% off . At this point I have no clue what HQ will do next.


----------



## optimisticqt

konacoffee said:


> I contacted them a couple days ago via email and never got a reply. My local SA's also said that Paris is rejecting all the deposit/transfer requests from their store because most of their stock sold to their own clients.


Has Paris replied to you? From their reply, the workshop is still making Danse in Black/cognac combo, hence they're taking deposits. And they have a red Danse in stock as well. They told me under the new lockdown, SA are only allowed to come in 2X a week.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> Has Paris replied to you? From their reply, the workshop is still making Danse in Black/cognac combo, hence they're taking deposits. And they have a red Danse in stock as well. They told me under the new lockdown, SA are only allowed to come in 2X a week.


I contacted Paris - only Black/cognac available and the SA mentioned that they've been incredibly busy with inquiries due to the sale and reduced hours in the store.


----------



## littleunicorn

Siutip said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, are the limousine soft bags included in the legacy sale as well?


I believe they are, definitely the bb and pm (? not sure it's pm or mm but the next size up from BB) are included. I attach the limousine photos which I received on the first few days of the legacy sale, so not sure its availability now, some nice colour indeed - hope this help.












*edited to upload more photos


----------



## hazel.623

optimisticqt said:


> I want to share this cutest modeling shot of the Fleur. I called SCP and they only have these colorways remaining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901667



I have contacted my SA a few days before. She said currently no fleur is available at my city... I m not sure if she could contact other overseas stores for shipping. The yellow fleur looks cute!


----------



## Siutip

littleunicorn said:


> I believe they are, definitely the bb and pm (? not sure it's pm or mm but the next size up from BB) are included. I attach the limousine photos which I received on the first few days of the legacy sale, so not sure its availability now, some nice colour indeed - hope this help.
> 
> View attachment 4901988
> View attachment 4901989
> View attachment 4901990
> View attachment 4901991
> View attachment 4901992
> View attachment 4901993
> View attachment 4902042
> View attachment 4902043
> View attachment 4902044
> 
> 
> *edited to upload more photos


Thank you so much for the info. Much appreciated!! I will definitely follow up with my SA.


----------



## Siutip

optimisticqt said:


> Not sure as I only asked about the Fleur. Perhaps you can give them a call.


Thank you. I will definitely give them a call. The Fleur is also really tempting.


----------



## littleunicorn

optimisticqt said:


> Not sure as I only asked about the Fleur. Perhaps you can give them a call.


So have you decide to get the Fleur? The store actually have quite a good section of colour choice. 
It's very handy and easy to use, I would definitely recommend it. 



Siutip said:


> Thank you. I will definitely give them a call. The Fleur is also really tempting.


Both are good fine bag which holds quite a bit, even though they do look small, shape wise I think Fleur is silently a bit more unique and fun. 
However Limo is very useful especially with daily carrying, you can't go wrong with either of them, probably see which one caught your eye a bit more or maybe both?


----------



## littleunicorn

m_ichele said:


> The black and cognac is part of the sale. My boutique didn’t have taupe/cognac but I’ve seen it in the past there and that’s a beautiful combo!
> 
> Thanks @Bagaholic222! This is the only modshot I have so far
> View attachment 4900421


Thank you for the modshot @m_ichele, Omg........ it is really tempting!!!


----------



## m_ichele

littleunicorn said:


> Thank you for the modshot @m_ichele, Omg........ it is really tempting!!!


You’re welcome @littleunicorn! I’m giving my Oh! tote a rest so I can use  my danse. I love it!!


----------



## Siutip

littleunicorn said:


> So have you decide to get the Fleur? The store actually have quite a good section of colour choice.
> It's very handy and easy to use,
> 
> Both are good fine bag which holds quite a bit, even though they do look small, shape wise I think Fleur is silently a bit more unique and fun.
> However Limo is very useful especially with daily carrying, you can't go wrong with either of them, probably see which one caught your eye a bit more or maybe both?





littleunicorn said:


> So have you decide to get the Fleur? The store actually have quite a good section of colour choice.
> It's very handy and easy to use, I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> 
> Both are good fine bag which holds quite a bit, even though they do look small, shape wise I think Fleur is silently a bit more unique and fun.
> However Limo is very useful especially with daily carrying, you can't go wrong with either of them, probably see which one caught your eye a bit more or maybe both?


@littleunicorn, thank you for enabling!  I might have to leave ban island once again.


----------



## konacoffee

optimisticqt said:


> Has Paris replied to you? From their reply, the workshop is still making Danse in Black/cognac combo, hence they're taking deposits. And they have a red Danse in stock as well. They told me under the new lockdown, SA are only allowed to come in 2X a week.



They did contact me yesterday! The Black and Cognac was 40% off and the Taupe & Cognac is still full price. I inquired about the other colors, but the SA didn't really mention those so I assume they're out of stock or low stock.

I did put down the deposit for a black & cognac today, which is supposed to arrive to their store from their workshop on Monday. I'm a bit disappointed to hear I'll be getting a post-Ramesh era Danse, but at the same time I am lowkey surprised that apparently the Danse is still being made as opposed to clearing out old stock? Or perhaps this specific batch of Danses were delayed for some reason? 

I wasn't going to update until I got the bag because I really don't want a repeat of the purple Danse episode, but I think it's looking good for now!


----------



## kipp

Enjoying seeing all the wonderful new pieces that everyone has found!  Congrats to you all! 

Quick question---I'm not sure if this has been answered previously, but do we know if the vertical leather Quattro has been discontinued?I believe a couple colorways were on the sale list...  but apparently that doesn't mean that the style will be gone... 
Does anyone here know for sure?  
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Siutip said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, are the limousine soft bags included in the legacy sale as well?


Yes, but I’m unsure what is still available.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Enjoying seeing all the wonderful new pieces that everyone has found!  Congrats to you all!
> 
> Quick question---I'm not sure if this has been answered previously, but do we know if the vertical leather Quattro has been discontinued?I believe a couple colorways were on the sale list...  but apparently that doesn't mean that the style will be gone...
> Does anyone here know for sure?
> Many thanks in advance!


I will find out for sure, but it’s my understanding the seasonal colors are on sale.


----------



## Siutip

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, but I’m unsure what is still available.


Thanks @Sourisbrune. I have been eyeing the limousine in taupe. But I have a feeling that it is not part of the sale. Will definitely give them a call.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I will find out for sure, but it’s my understanding the seasonal colors are on sale.


Thank you so much, @Sourisbrune!


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> They did contact me yesterday! The Black and Cognac was 40% off and the Taupe & Cognac is still full price. I inquired about the other colors, but the SA didn't really mention those so I assume they're out of stock or low stock.
> 
> I did put down the deposit for a black & cognac today, which is supposed to arrive to their store from their workshop on Monday. I'm a bit disappointed to hear I'll be getting a post-Ramesh era Danse, but at the same time I am lowkey surprised that apparently the Danse is still being made as opposed to clearing out old stock? Or perhaps this specific batch of Danses were delayed for some reason?
> 
> I wasn't going to update until I got the bag because I really don't want a repeat of the purple Danse episode, but I think it's looking good for now!


I just want to let you know, the taupe and cognac Danse is on sale.  Curtis has one in NYC.  He got it today.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I just want to let you know, the taupe and cognac Danse is on sale.  Curtis has one in NYC.  He got it today.
> View attachment 4903163


This is such a pretty color combination!! It’s a perfect neutral!


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> I just want to let you know, the taupe and cognac Danse is on sale.  Curtis has one in NYC.  He got it today.
> View attachment 4903163


Lucky NYC! Was told this is not included in Paris and London, confusing indeed


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Lucky NYC! Was told this is not included in Paris and London, confusing indeed


It depends on the store or region.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Enjoying seeing all the wonderful new pieces that everyone has found!  Congrats to you all!
> 
> Quick question---I'm not sure if this has been answered previously, but do we know if the vertical leather Quattro has been discontinued?I believe a couple colorways were on the sale list...  but apparently that doesn't mean that the style will be gone...
> Does anyone here know for sure?
> Many thanks in advance!


Several leather Quattro bags were on sale, but they sold out quickly.  It’s up in the air if the Quattro has been discontinued.  It is possible it will be revamped, but this is just speculation.  No one knows for sure.  We’re all just waiting for the roll-out this coming spring.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> It depends on the store or region.


That's why I said NYC is Lucky, such a beautiful colour


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> I just want to let you know, the taupe and cognac Danse is on sale.  Curtis has one in NYC.  He got it today.
> View attachment 4903163



Moynat Taupe really is a chameleon color! It always looks different when I see it in photos. 

Thanks for the intel! I have been hearing different things from different stores, so it's interesting to hear what other people say too.


----------



## kipp

konacoffee said:


> Moynat Taupe really is a chameleon color! It always looks different when I see it in photos.
> 
> Thanks for the intel! I have been hearing different things from different stores, so it's interesting to hear what other people say too.


Indeed.  I was told by another SA  (not Curtis) from NYC that the taupe/cognac Danse is NOT on sale.  So... ?????  Not sure what to think---or whether it is worth it to buy this bag at full price.  
For those of you have it, what do you think? 
Thanks!


----------



## Manymonsters

Sourisbrune said:


> I just want to let you know, the taupe and cognac Danse is on sale.  Curtis has one in NYC.  He got it today.
> View attachment 4903163



Can you please share Curtis' contact information? Danse is such as lovely bag!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Indeed.  I was told by another SA  (not Curtis) from NYC that the taupe/cognac Danse is NOT on sale.  So... ?????  Not sure what to think---or whether it is worth it to buy this bag at full price.
> For those of you have it, what do you think?
> Thanks!


At the start of the sale I was told the calfskin danses were excluded. It wasn’t until a very thoughtful tpf’r told me otherwise that I asked my SA about it. It seems what’s on sale is dependent on what a particular boutique has in stock at the time someone happens to inquire which makes things more confusing. I was planning on buying danse pm at full price but I had prioritized Gabrielle mm, gaby pm and Gabrielle pm first. Personally, even at full price it’s worth it to me because I don’t have anything like it style wise and it can be worn multiple ways, but since I was able to get it on sale, it makes it a sweeter purchase. @kipp  if the color way you want is available and it’s on sale and you’ve been considering it, I say pull that trigger!


----------



## savoy85

Thank you @Sourisbrune for sharing! I had emailed the Madison store last week inquiring about the Danse, but haven't had any response yet. I completely understand; I bet they're swamped. I hope it goes to a loving member of our community! Share pictures if it's you!


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> At the start of the sale I was told the calfskin danses were excluded. It wasn’t until a very thoughtful tpf’r told me otherwise that I asked my SA about it. It seems what’s on sale is dependent on what a particular boutique has in stock at the time someone happens to inquire which makes things more confusing. I was planning on buying danse pm at full price but I had prioritized Gabrielle mm, gaby pm and Gabrielle pm first. Personally, even at full price it’s worth it to me because I don’t have anything like it style wise and it can be worn multiple ways, but since I was able to get it on sale, it makes it a sweeter purchase. @kipp  if the color way you want is available and it’s on sale and you’ve been considering it, I say pull that trigger!


Thanks @m_ichele.  It's NOT on sale, so I need to really think hard about whether it's worth another 2K (at full price).  This was a bag that I hadn't even considered previously (have a Gabrielle PM, Rejane BB and the Gaby BB was next on my wish list), but these days with needing something more casual and able to wear cross body---and to be truthful---YOUR beautiful bag has made me think about it a bit more.   I've been carrying a longchamp tote lately to accommodate all the "stuff" we need to cart around these days, multitudes of masks, hand sanitizer, etc... and as functional as it is, it really doesn't give me a lot of pleasure...


----------



## dessertdays

Went to Moynat today, was tempted by the Loulou clutch (part of sale), was less tempted by the Rejane clutch (not part of sale - I like the look, but the lack of strap isn't as practical). Clearly I don't go to formal events enough that I had to relearn how to hold a clutch properly, but it looked so nice on me crossbody... 

In the meantime, picked up an SLG (part of sale) for whenever I can travel again!

A few notes from NYC store, because I was too busy chatting with the SAs and forgot to take photos:
- A couple of Marlenes and a Mary Louis are part of the sale, along with a pink Tango and a few Limousines (larger tourterelle + black, don't remember the color of the smaller one) 
- Cabotin isn't part of the current sale in NYC, and supposedly wasn't during the previous sale either. Only 5 of the Pacific ones left worldwide (none in the US) in case you were thinking about that color
- Saw a couple of Danse PMs in the store (one of them was purple?) but I didn't ask whether they were part of the sale

I think there's already an end date set in place for this sale, but I need to check with my SA to feel it out, since I don't think I'll be ready to buy until after I get a better idea of my impending moving costs + Black Friday damage. It'll probably be too late by then, but I need to get my financial self-restraint back in order lol


----------



## dessertdays

savoy85 said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune for sharing! I had emailed the Madison store last week inquiring about the Danse, but haven't had any response yet. I completely understand; I bet they're swamped. I hope it goes to a loving member of our community! Share pictures if it's you!



The Moynat team didn't have access to the Madison Ave store inventory for a few days, but they were able to go back today. Hopefully they can get to your email soon!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Thanks @m_ichele.  It's NOT on sale, so I need to really think hard about whether it's worth another 2K (at full price).  This was a bag that I hadn't even considered previously (have a Gabrielle PM, Rejane BB and the Gaby BB was next on my wish list), but these days with needing something more casual and able to wear cross body---and to be truthful---YOUR beautiful bag has made me think about it a bit more.   I've been carrying a longchamp tote lately to accommodate all the "stuff" we need to cart around these days, multitudes of masks, hand sanitizer, etc... and as functional as it is, it really doesn't give me a lot of pleasure...


That’s too bad it isn’t on sale @kipp  An extra 2k is definitely something to consider especially since it’s a style that you weren’t previously thinking about. But honestly, the danse is a  great daily bag. It’s very easy to use and fits everything I need to carry, but besides being functional it’s truly a pleasure to carry. I love the feel of the smooshy leather and opening the bag to the pop of color inside is so fun. To me, the cognac leather handle and strap is so complementary with the black.  Even opening and closing the key lock closure is satisfying. It’s also nice that it’s very under the radar and that I’m not going to see a bunch of people carrying the same bag. Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## optimisticqt

littleunicorn said:


> So have you decide to get the Fleur? The store actually have quite a good section of colour choice.
> It's very handy and easy to use, I would definitely recommend it.


Yes, you all had me at light and easy to access... sadly orange and mint won't work work with my wardrobe. Wishing for a Fleur in neutral (only a dream at this point), or the trio with pink handles and greenish body. Wish me luck!


----------



## m_ichele

dessertdays said:


> Went to Moynat today, was tempted by the Loulou clutch (part of sale), was less tempted by the Rejane clutch (not part of sale - I like the look, but the lack of strap isn't as practical). Clearly I don't go to formal events enough that I had to relearn how to hold a clutch properly, but it looked so nice on me crossbody...
> 
> In the meantime, picked up an SLG (part of sale) for whenever I can travel again!
> 
> A few notes from NYC store, because I was too busy chatting with the SAs and forgot to take photos:
> - A couple of Marlenes and a Mary Louis are part of the sale, along with a pink Tango and a few Limousines (larger tourterelle + black, don't remember the color of the smaller one)
> - Cabotin isn't part of the current sale in NYC, and supposedly wasn't during the previous sale either. Only 5 of the Pacific ones left worldwide (none in the US) in case you were thinking about that color
> - Saw a couple of Danse PMs in the store (one of them was purple?) but I didn't ask whether they were part of the sale
> 
> I think there's already an end date set in place for this sale, but I need to check with my SA to feel it out, since I don't think I'll be ready to buy until after I get a better idea of my impending moving costs + Black Friday damage. It'll probably be too late by then, but I need to get my financial self-restraint back in order lol
> 
> View attachment 4903581
> View attachment 4903582
> View attachment 4903580
> 
> View attachment 4903583
> View attachment 4903584


 The loulou clutch looks fantastic on you!


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Yes, you all had me at light and easy to access... sadly orange and mint won't work work with my wardrobe. Wishing for a Fleur in neutral (only a dream at this point), or the trio with pink handles and greenish body. Wish me luck!


Unless it’s been sold, the trio with the pink handles was available at south coast plaza.


----------



## optimisticqt

m_ichele said:


> Unless it’s been sold, the trio with the pink handles was available at south coast plaza.


Maybe? I called 2 days ago and they only had the green handles w dessert rose body. I'll try calling again tmr.


----------



## littleunicorn

optimisticqt said:


> Maybe? I called 2 days ago and they only had the green handles w dessert rose body. I'll try calling again tmr.


Good luck!!
Hope you get the colour you would like!


----------



## littleunicorn

kipp said:


> Thanks @m_ichele.  It's NOT on sale, so I need to really think hard about whether it's worth another 2K (at full price).  This was a bag that I hadn't even considered previously (have a Gabrielle PM, Rejane BB and the Gaby BB was next on my wish list), but these days with needing something more casual and able to wear cross body---and to be truthful---YOUR beautiful bag has made me think about it a bit more.   I've been carrying a longchamp tote lately to accommodate all the "stuff" we need to cart around these days, multitudes of masks, hand sanitizer, etc... and as functional as it is, it really doesn't give me a lot of pleasure...


Maybe double check again is the Taupe on sale or not again with NYC?
I understand if it might be different with store or region, but both info are coming from NYC, for 2K it is worth finding out.


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune for sharing! I had emailed the Madison store last week inquiring about the Danse, but haven't had any response yet. I completely understand; I bet they're swamped. I hope it goes to a loving member of our community! Share pictures if it's you!


I messaged you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> Went to Moynat today, was tempted by the Loulou clutch (part of sale), was less tempted by the Rejane clutch (not part of sale - I like the look, but the lack of strap isn't as practical). Clearly I don't go to formal events enough that I had to relearn how to hold a clutch properly, but it looked so nice on me crossbody...
> 
> In the meantime, picked up an SLG (part of sale) for whenever I can travel again!
> 
> A few notes from NYC store, because I was too busy chatting with the SAs and forgot to take photos:
> - A couple of Marlenes and a Mary Louis are part of the sale, along with a pink Tango and a few Limousines (larger tourterelle + black, don't remember the color of the smaller one)
> - Cabotin isn't part of the current sale in NYC, and supposedly wasn't during the previous sale either. Only 5 of the Pacific ones left worldwide (none in the US) in case you were thinking about that color
> - Saw a couple of Danse PMs in the store (one of them was purple?) but I didn't ask whether they were part of the sale
> 
> I think there's already an end date set in place for this sale, but I need to check with my SA to feel it out, since I don't think I'll be ready to buy until after I get a better idea of my impending moving costs + Black Friday damage. It'll probably be too late by then, but I need to get my financial self-restraint back in order lol
> 
> View attachment 4903581
> View attachment 4903582
> View attachment 4903580
> 
> View attachment 4903583
> View attachment 4903584


The sale was supposed to end weeks ago, but I’m sure it’s been wonderful for the brand.  I wonder if they’ll end it by keeping new stock (of the sale items) at regular price and the discontinued stock will be eventually sold out?


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> Maybe double check again is the Taupe on sale or not again with NYC?
> I understand if it might be different with store or region, but both info are coming from NYC, for 2K it is worth finding out.


My reliable source (management) says it is on sale at the NYC store, or the Sak’s boutique, in stock.  I’m unsure which location has it.


----------



## mj00

Manymonsters said:


> Can you please share Curtis' contact information? Danse is such as lovely bag!



Hello, I was also looking for a good SA, if you can also please share your contact.

I second on Danse, it's a beautiful and practical bag


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The sale was supposed to end weeks ago, but I’m sure it’s been wonderful for the brand.  I wonder if they’ll end it by keeping new stock (of the sale items) at regular price and the discontinued stock will be eventually sold out?


Sorry for continuing to be a harpy about this, but if they measure success by getting new customers that expect sale prices and hedge their bets by waiting for half price bags, then I guess that's good.  Personally I feel like a big dummy for paying what I did for a couple of my bags, and also I expect that resale will be depressed when I decide to rehome them.

It may be just as well that my expectations for the new collection are not so high.  (And, what is with the huge wait for even seeing anything?  The Gaby was shown like a whole year before it was available.)

Ok.  That's it, I will only post joyful celebrations of my Moynat bags here until we see new stuff.  Promise.


----------



## kipp

Thanks @m_ichele and @Sourisbrune for all your information and help.  I'm still quite confused as to whether the Danse is on sale or not but will check again.  
Finally, I agree with @bagnut1 about all the confusion about the sale being a bit distressing.  
At any rate, going forward, I guess we will have to see what happens with the new artistic director and new bags in the spring.  In the meantime, will just continue to enjoy what I have!


----------



## hazel.623

kipp said:


> Enjoying seeing all the wonderful new pieces that everyone has found!  Congrats to you all!
> 
> Quick question---I'm not sure if this has been answered previously, but do we know if the vertical leather Quattro has been discontinued?I believe a couple colorways were on the sale list...  but apparently that doesn't mean that the style will be gone...
> Does anyone here know for sure?
> Many thanks in advance!



I’m not sure if Quattro will be discontinued or not but my SA sent me a new colour for Quattro a few days ago. The colour shall be green x taupe. The new colour just arrive today. I will have a look @ weekend and will post an update.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> My reliable source (management) says it is on sale at the NYC store, or the Sak’s boutique, in stock.  I’m unsure which location has it.


I am always grateful for your lovely shared info and pictures, @Sourisbrune!  
Was just recommending to @kipp to double checked since she was told by SA this is not in the sale, if it is there will be a 2K difference which is definitely worthy asking again!
I won't be getting this as this is full price in Paris and London, confirmed, at the moment (no idea what's next in their plan? I was not expecting another sale in Nov but it happened, so who knows?), but seriously consider Danse in black/cognac.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Sorry for continuing to be a harpy about this, but if they measure success by getting new customers that expect sale prices and hedge their bets by waiting for half price bags, then I guess that's good.  Personally I feel like a big dummy for paying what I did for a couple of my bags, and also I expect that resale will be depressed when I decide to rehome them.
> 
> It may be just as well that my expectations for the new collection are not so high.  (And, what is with the huge wait for even seeing anything?  The Gaby was shown like a whole year before it was available.)
> 
> Ok.  That's it, I will only post joyful celebrations of my Moynat bags here until we see new stuff.  Promise.


Totally agree! I love my two Moynat bags but it is pretty irritating that one was later sold for 30% off the other for 50%!!!
 There’s not a lot that they have right now that would convince me to spend the money, but even if they do have something in the new collection I’m going to be wondering if it’ll later be available at up to half the price. 
I do love seeing everyone else’s sale purchases, there’s a lot of beautiful bags. I can’t help feeling that Moynat have somewhat devalued the brand with this though.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sorry for continuing to be a harpy about this, but if they measure success by getting new customers that expect sale prices and hedge their bets by waiting for half price bags, then I guess that's good.  Personally I feel like a big dummy for paying what I did for a couple of my bags, and also I expect that resale will be depressed when I decide to rehome them.
> 
> It may be just as well that my expectations for the new collection are not so high.  (And, what is with the huge wait for even seeing anything?  The Gaby was shown like a whole year before it was available.)
> 
> Ok.  That's it, I will only post joyful celebrations of my Moynat bags here until we see new stuff.  Promise.


You are among TPF friends- we’re here to vent and celebrate. The sale caught me off guard. I’m the person who doesn’t buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags go on sale. I’ve been burned too often- buying a bag and seeing it $1000-$2000 off, weeks later. The Gaby hasn’t been on sale and there are no plans for it to be on sale in the future. It’s my  bag.
Hermes and Chanel are the great resellers, Moynat hasn’t really caught on.  When I buy Moynat, I buy thinking it’s forever.  Who knows, maybe someday Ramesh’s designs will be the have-to-have accessory and have great resale value.


----------



## littleunicorn

bagnut1 said:


> Personally I feel like a big dummy for paying what I did for a couple of my bags, and also I expect that resale will be depressed when I decide to rehome them.


Same dummy feeling here! 
This is why I think twice now when I find out that my 1st choice of colour is not in the offer (eg. Danse in taupe/cognac), at full price - don't feel comfortable committed.  
I also bought in the beginning of the June sale and find out its even cheaper now (this is not as bad but still..... not a nice feeling), I think we can say byebye to a good resale if we ever decide to rehome them.



kipp said:


> I'm still quite confused as to whether the Danse is on sale or not but will check again.


Do double check, if it does, you will be one lucky lady as taupe/cognac is full price in Paris and London now. 
Even I am not able to get it (can't justified paying full amount at the moment due to the reason I replied to @bagnut1), would be nice for our TPF friends do... Best of luck with it, please do keep us posted if you have good news to share.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> You are among TPF friends- we’re here to vent and celebrate. The sale caught me off guard. I’m the person who doesn’t buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags don’t go on sale. I’ve been burned too often- buying a bag and seeing it $1000-$2000 off weeks later. The Gaby hasn’t been on sale and there are no plans for it to be on sale in the future. It’s my  bag.
> Hermes and Chanel are the great resellers, Moynat hasn’t really caught on.  When I buy Moynat, I buy thinking it’s forever.  Who knows, maybe someday Ramesh’s designs will be the have-to-have accessory and have great resale value.


It’s the forever part that gets me @Sourisbrune. It’s no secret that I love my Pauline just as much as / if not more than my Birkin (The design, the craftsmanship and the fact it is so subtle / under the radar). However with Hermes I know that they will continue to repair my bag and worst case scenario they still make it so a replacement would be an option (if funds allowed, so definitely not right now!). I wanted that from Moynat too I guess. I’m not concerned with reselling, more where the company is going. Will they repair it in 10 years? I definitely won’t be able to get a replacement!


----------



## kipp

hazel.623 said:


> I’m not sure if Quattro will be discontinued or not but my SA sent me a new colour for Quattro a few days ago. The colour shall be green x taupe. The new colour just arrive today. I will have a look @ weekend and will post an update.


Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s the forever part that gets me @Sourisbrune. It’s no secret that I love my Pauline just as much as / if not more than my Birkin (The design, the craftsmanship and the fact it is so subtle / under the radar). However with Hermes I know that they will continue to repair my bag and worst case scenario they still make it so a replacement would be an option (if funds allowed, so definitely not right now!). I wanted that from Moynat too I guess. I’m not concerned with reselling, more where the company is going. Will they repair it in 10 years? I definitely won’t be able to get a replacement!


I definitely hear what your saying.  I had a vintage Hermès and when I sent it to the spa, I knew the end result would be excellent.  I think Moynat is set on being an alternative to Hermès.  Since each bag is handmade by an artisan, I can see the bags being spa’d by the company.  I hope, with Knightly and other improvements they’re implementing behind the scenes, Moynat will achieve their goal.


----------



## kipp

littleunicorn said:


> Same dummy feeling here!
> This is why I think twice now when I find out that my 1st choice of colour is not in the offer (eg. Danse in taupe/cognac), at full price - don't feel comfortable committed.
> I also bought in the beginning of the June sale and find out its even cheaper now (this is not as bad but still..... not a nice feeling), I think we can say byebye to a good resale if we ever decide to rehome them.
> 
> 
> Do double check, if it does, you will be one lucky lady as taupe/cognac is full price in Paris and London now.
> Even I am not able to get it (can't justified paying full amount at the moment due to the reason I replied to @bagnut1), would be nice for our TPF friends do... Best of luck with it, please do keep us posted if you have good news to share.



Re: the taupe/cognac Danse---I found out what the story is.  The older version of the bag did not have the cognac Barenia piping on the sides, which the new version has.  If one looks closely at the bag @Sourisbrune posted earlier that was 'supposed' to be on sale, it has the barenia piping on the sides.  It has a new SKU and it is full price.  HTH.

I would have been OK with the old version but there are none available in either taupe or cognac.  In fact, I think the new barenia piping might be problematical, having a barenia Birkin and Halzan and knowing how barenia wears/ages.  It's one thing to have an entire bag made of barenia where wear will show more evenly, but then another to have piping that will likely get nicked and show wear far differently than the grained calf leather on the main part of the bag.  At least, that's what I'm thinking. 
Since I've never even tried this bag on and do not live near a boutique,  I'll be taking my time to decide on it at full price...

 Lastly, as confusing as the situation has been, I am very grateful still for 1) the help and information from the SA's I have worked with, their honesty and transparency, and responsiveness and 2) the Moynat bags I have and will continue to treasure them.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I definitely hear what your saying.  I had a vintage Hermès and when I sent it to the spa, I knew the end result would be excellent.  I think Moynat is set on being an alternative to Hermès.  Since each bag is handmade by an artisan, I can see the bags being spa’d by the company.  I hope, with Knightly and other improvements they’re implementing behind the scenes, Moynat will achieve their goal.


Oh right - I remember you mentioning some operational stuff a while back - anything you can share?

And thanks for your kind support of my crankiness.


----------



## optimisticqt

@bagnut1 @littleunicorn @Sourisbrune I feel you all on the full price/sale price issue. I tell myself, adding a Fleur on sale will make it seems like I got a 20% discount on both bags, instead of paying 60% for Fleur and full price on my Strap.  Oh the excuses I make to justify my want.

Speaking of want, SA sent me a photo of this Gabby PM in powder– the white bag I'vebeen looking for. I hope they release it in BB size.


P.s. I hope these sales are really to clear Ramesh-design stock, and won't become an annual ritual/strategy to boost sales. Otherwise I am quite worried about quality of future bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> @bagnut1 @littleunicorn @Sourisbrune I feel you all on the full price/sale price issue. I tell myself, adding a Fleur on sale will make it seems like I got a 20% discount on both bags, instead of paying 60% for Fleur and full price on my Strap.  Oh the excuses I make to justify my want.
> 
> Speaking of want, SA sent me a photo of this Gabby PM in powder– the white bag I'vebeen looking for. I hope they release it in BB size.
> 
> 
> P.s. I hope these sales are really to clear Ramesh-design stock, and won't become an annual ritual/strategy to boost sales. Otherwise I am quite worried about quality of future bags.
> View attachment 4903857


This bag is a beauty!  The private sale gone public became such a huge headache for Moynat, I heard they really cannot see doing another.  I hope they keep that frame of mind.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Re: the taupe/cognac Danse---I found out what the story is.  The older version of the bag did not have the cognac Barenia piping on the sides, which the new version has.  If one looks closely at the bag @Sourisbrune posted earlier that was 'supposed' to be on sale, it has the barenia piping on the sides.  It has a new SKU and it is full price.  HTH.
> 
> I would have been OK with the old version but there are none available in either taupe or cognac.  In fact, I think the new barenia piping might be problematical, having a barenia Birkin and Halzan and knowing how barenia wears/ages.  It's one thing to have an entire bag made of barenia where wear will show more evenly, but then another to have piping that will likely get nicked and show wear far differently than the grained calf leather on the main part of the bag.  At least, that's what I'm thinking.
> Since I've never even tried this bag on and do not live near a boutique,  I'll be taking my time to decide on it at full price...
> 
> Lastly, as confusing as the situation has been, I am very grateful still for 1) the help and information from the SA's I have worked with, their honesty and transparency, and responsiveness and 2) the Moynat bags I have and will continue to treasure them.


Thanks for the info.  I just asked again, and after a double and triple check, you nailed it.  This particular style is not on the sale.  This is a new style with the barenia piping.  Any original style taupe, with no barenia piping, if still available, is on the sale.  I apologize for the misinformation and thank @kipp for catching it.


----------



## littleunicorn

Tonimichelle said:


> There’s not a lot that they have right now that would convince me to spend the money, but even if they do have something in the new collection I’m going to be wondering if it’ll later be available at up to half the price.


I totally agreeing with you @Tonimichelle!
The items I bought during the sale, mostly are the ones I had my eyes on and didn't pick up back then, personally quite like Ramesh's design so making the most of this opportunity to added them to my collections. 
It would take a lot to convince me to spend money on their full price items/new collections for a good while, I will also be wondering if it'll be available at -40% or even half price - been there and IMO it's enough.
Also I seconded that they have somewhat devalued the brand, its not the same!



Sourisbrune said:


> The sale caught me off guard. I’m the person who doesn’t buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags go on sale. I’ve been burned too often- buying a bag and seeing it $1000-$2000 off, weeks later.


One of the reason I bought Moynat is the same as you, I don'y buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags go on sale. The June sale already took my by surprise, but this Nov one really left me speechless and was definitely unexpected.
Well... with these, who knows whats around the corner? 



kipp said:


> Re: the taupe/cognac Danse---I found out what the story is. The older version of the bag did not have the cognac Barenia piping on the sides, which the new version has. If one looks closely at the bag @Sourisbrune posted earlier that was 'supposed' to be on sale, it has the barenia piping on the sides. It has a new SKU and it is full price. HTH.


Thank you @kipp @Sourisbrune for clarified this confusion!
I think there is no more original style taupe available anywhere now, but I might be wrong.  



optimisticqt said:


> I feel you all on the full price/sale price issue. I tell myself, adding a Fleur on sale will make it seems like I got a 20% discount on both bags, instead of paying 60% for Fleur and full price on my Strap.  Oh the excuses I make to justify my want.


Hahahaha... I like your method, maths-wise it works perfectly and make sense. 
Hope you will find your -20% Fleur for your -20% Strap!


----------



## kipp

littleunicorn said:


> I totally agreeing with you @Tonimichelle!
> The items I bought during the sale, mostly are the ones I had my eyes on and didn't pick up back then, personally quite like Ramesh's design so making the most of this opportunity to added them to my collections.
> It would take a lot to convince me to spend money on their full price items/new collections for a good while, I will also be wondering if it'll be available at -40% or even half price - been there and IMO it's enough.
> Also I seconded that they have somewhat devalued the brand, its not the same!
> 
> 
> One of the reason I bought Moynat is the same as you, I don'y buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags go on sale. The June sale already took my by surprise, but this Nov one really left me speechless and was definitely unexpected.
> Well... with these, who knows whats around the corner?
> 
> 
> Thank you @kipp @Sourisbrune for clarified this confusion!
> I think there is no more original style taupe available anywhere now, but I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha... I like your method, maths-wise it works perfectly and make sense.
> Hope you will find your -20% Fleur for your -20% Strap!




I was told that there were no black or taupe original Danse available in the world right now, too, @littleunicorn.


----------



## Bagaholic222

littleunicorn said:


> I totally agreeing with you @Tonimichelle!
> The items I bought during the sale, mostly are the ones I had my eyes on and didn't pick up back then, personally quite like Ramesh's design so making the most of this opportunity to added them to my collections.
> It would take a lot to convince me to spend money on their full price items/new collections for a good while, I will also be wondering if it'll be available at -40% or even half price - been there and IMO it's enough.
> Also I seconded that they have somewhat devalued the brand, its not the same!
> 
> 
> One of the reason I bought Moynat is the same as you, I don'y buy bags from companies that have an outlet and whose bags go on sale. The June sale already took my by surprise, but this Nov one really left me speechless and was definitely unexpected.
> Well... with these, who knows whats around the corner?
> 
> 
> Thank you @kipp @Sourisbrune for clarified this confusion!
> I think there is no more original style taupe available anywhere now, but I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha... I like your method, maths-wise it works perfectly and make sense.
> Hope you will find your -20% Fleur for your -20% Strap!


I agree with all your sentiments.  I was extremely thankful to be able to add to my collection styles that were on my short list in such a short period of time.  However, I am also cognizant that my enjoyment and appreciation of these new items have not been as great as if I had deliberately planned and added them over time.  After my initial excitement on the sale, I reevaluated my love of the brand and this sale has diminished it significantly.  I am not able to properly admire or use the bags, and I am treating them like they're mass produced rather than the hand-made beauties that they are.  Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Hermesanity

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s the forever part that gets me @Sourisbrune. It’s no secret that I love my Pauline just as much as / if not more than my Birkin (The design, the craftsmanship and the fact it is so subtle / under the radar). However with Hermes I know that they will continue to repair my bag and worst case scenario they still make it so a replacement would be an option (if funds allowed, so definitely not right now!). I wanted that from Moynat too I guess. I’m not concerned with reselling, more where the company is going. Will they repair it in 10 years? I definitely won’t be able to get a replacement!


I can't agree more with this.  It's one of the reasons why I went and bought multiple Josephines - I don't come across a bag that ticks so many boxes for me often - great leather, detailed design, excellent craftsmanship, combined with ease of use.  I don't know how long it would take for me to find a replacement style in the future and the repairment aspect still seems untested.


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> I agree with all your sentiments.  I was extremely thankful to be able to add to my collection styles that were on my short list in such a short period of time.  However, I am also cognizant that my enjoyment and appreciation of these new items have not been as great as if I had deliberately planned and added them over time.  After my initial excitement on the sale, I reevaluated my love of the brand and this sale has diminished it significantly.  I am not able to properly admire or use the bags, and I am treating them like they're mass produced rather than the hand-made beauties that they are.  Sorry for ranting.


I can't agree more. It feels like the end of an era. Bittersweet that many of us were able to find good deals on some beautifully designed and constructed bags but I think it is going to take me a while to get the brand back to where it used to be in how I viewed them even just a few weeks ago assuming I will like the new creative direction - which I am questioning given the awful totes. I liked knowing a bag won't go on sale so I didn't have to time my purchases - it's a very different shopping experience when you have to ask yourself is this item going to be X percent off down the line?  It's a bit of a slap in the face when an item you waited in anticipation for is now being treated like seconds in a fire sale. I had made purchases thinking I was buying into something with more permanence, but the sales and hurry to discontinue old designs have diminished that.  If they don't treat their own products with respect, how can they expect clients to do the same for the brand?


----------



## bagnut1

optimisticqt said:


> @bagnut1 @littleunicorn @Sourisbrune I feel you all on the full price/sale price issue. I tell myself, adding a Fleur on sale will make it seems like I got a 20% discount on both bags, instead of paying 60% for Fleur and full price on my Strap.  Oh the excuses I make to justify my want.
> 
> Speaking of want, SA sent me a photo of this Gabby PM in powder– the white bag I'vebeen looking for. I hope they release it in BB size.
> 
> 
> P.s. I hope these sales are really to clear Ramesh-design stock, and won't become an annual ritual/strategy to boost sales. Otherwise I am quite worried about quality of future bags.
> View attachment 4903857


OMG that is fantastic!  If there were a snowball's chance in hell that I could carry a white bag without immediately ruining it and/or going crazy I would snap that right up!


----------



## optimisticqt

I agree that it is an end if an era. I'm looking at 2021 Moynat as a whole new relationship – branding, product quality, utility, customer service – all that will reset. At the very least, I hope quality won't decrease until I'm able to collect all the Ramesh's designs on my list. (Ahem Gaby in Powder )



If that doesn't pan out, well....the past few months have shown me how integral the creative director is to the brand, so whatever good will Moynat has accumulated up until now may just follow Ramesh on his new journey, and that's exciting too!


----------



## mystar9898

Hi M tpf fam, nice catching up on the thread again! I've said enough about the legacy sales in previous comments so won't add more except agree with some of you.

Has anyone seen the official Moynat Instagram post with the new macarons featuring the medallion signature? I can see what they are trying to do and while I am not a big fan of the logomania, I would go for this any day over the medallion all over (and even in halves!) on the Oh Tote. Only thing is that for these macarons, they've dropped the marquetry technique and I hope that's not a permanent change. I love and appreciate the leather marquetry that M does so well and artisans put so much effort into.



I also see the next Instagram post which is about their craftsmanship and artistry, so I do hope that stays in the branding and more importantly, reflects in the actual design and production. I find myself looking at their official Instagram now where they seem to be more active virtually to try getting some hints about the relaunch, but that's really all I can do at this point, while we wait.

For what it's worth, my SA in my part of the world has said to me that they prioritized their loyal customers like us for the private sale and while new customers who had heard about the sale are definitely keeping them busy until now, many of them can't find what they want anymore as they've already been offered to the customers they know. We still all got first dibs 

In better news, after a huge typhoon hit my region and many others not as lucky as I am to have experienced just some minor impact and inconveniences, my Oct/Nov legacy sale babies are finally making their way to me... my SA and my friend sent me so many photos and videos of my bags. It sound so trivial but I am sure you will all understand that it made me day!! I saw the color and detail in these photos and videos and just got excited again, after a tough 24 hours. And that's why I'll keep coming back to this thread, not to mention all of the well thought out discussions here by you lovely posters.

I hope you all are well and have a happy weekend


----------



## konacoffee

Hi all!

It's been interesting reading through the thread about the way this sale has been handled. My introduction to Moynat was earlier this year and I was really taken in by how good the quality was for the price. As for brand prestige, I find I only really care about it when considering resale value, but beyond that the "cheapening" of Moynat's image doesn't bother me much. I suppose this is because I am relatively new to the brand though.

Even though I was near the tail end of the "era", I do sense what some people are talking about it. I'm not sure what my relationship with Moynat will be going forward to be honest. I can admit I am not the most discerning when it comes to grading leather quality/craftsmanship (as in I watched some videos to see what to look out for and that's about it.) But even to my untrained eyes, I could immediately tell that Moynat's quality was on another level compared to Chanel's or any other brand I had bought before. The sales definitely spurred more spending than I'd normally do in one year, but I would've been a repeat customer even without at a slower pace simply because the quality and CS at Moynat was so good for me.

Unrelated but my SA found me a purple Danse PM at a discount! I was so tempted to take it, but I simply cannot justify 2 Danse PM's at this time. Ahh please talk some sense into me (or get my SA's details from me so you can buy it and take this temptation away from me!) Hahaha.


----------



## konacoffee

So....I might've done a thing. 
Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.

However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.

Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is. 

I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.

I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


What a gorgeous color!! And mm danse looks fantastic on you   Congratulations and I can’t wait to see you with your black pm! Bag twins


----------



## mystar9898

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801



I think you pull it off so well! Congratulations and so happy for you! Ahhhh all these Danse photos make me want one, too. Be still, my heart! And try to stay in ban island! 

PS - I'm about to let my YSL Loulou puffer (also in medium) go, as well! I loved how lightweight it was but also feel it will date very easily soon.


----------



## Panthere2015

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


That is a beautiful colour. I now want a Danse as well.


----------



## Hermesanity

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


The Danse looks beautiful on you! And it is such a yummy colour as well.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


The Danse looks great on you.  It’s a gorgeous bag that drapes beautifully.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Hi M tpf fam, nice catching up on the thread again! I've said enough about the legacy sales in previous comments so won't add more except agree with some of you.
> 
> Has anyone seen the official Moynat Instagram post with the new macarons featuring the medallion signature? I can see what they are trying to do and while I am not a big fan of the logomania, I would go for this any day over the medallion all over (and even in halves!) on the Oh Tote. Only thing is that for these macarons, they've dropped the marquetry technique and I hope that's not a permanent change. I love and appreciate the leather marquetry that M does so well and artisans put so much effort into.
> 
> 
> 
> I also see the next Instagram post which is about their craftsmanship and artistry, so I do hope that stays in the branding and more importantly, reflects in the actual design and production. I find myself looking at their official Instagram now where they seem to be more active virtually to try getting some hints about the relaunch, but that's really all I can do at this point, while we wait.
> 
> For what it's worth, my SA in my part of the world has said to me that they prioritized their loyal customers like us for the private sale and while new customers who had heard about the sale are definitely keeping them busy until now, many of them can't find what they want anymore as they've already been offered to the customers they know. We still all got first dibs
> 
> In better news, after a huge typhoon hit my region and many others not as lucky as I am to have experienced just some minor impact and inconveniences, my Oct/Nov legacy sale babies are finally making their way to me... my SA and my friend sent me so many photos and videos of my bags. It sound so trivial but I am sure you will all understand that it made me day!! I saw the color and detail in these photos and videos and just got excited again, after a tough 24 hours. And that's why I'll keep coming back to this thread, not to mention all of the well thought out discussions here by you lovely posters.
> 
> I hope you all are well and have a happy weekend



I was thinking about Moynat this morning.  I hope I’m wrong, but what used to be less that a Hermès level of branding on their bags has become logo-mania.  I like the macaron tags for someone who wants branding, but the stamped macaroons should be the “cheap” offer.  I hope they will still have the marquetry version available in the future.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I was thinking about Moynat this morning.  I hope I’m wrong, but what used to be less that a Hermès level of branding on their bags has become logo-mania.  I like the macaron tags for someone who wants branding, but the stamped macaroons should be the “cheap” offer.  I hope they will still have the marquetry version available in the future.


Yeah those stamped macarons are a ....... departure. They remind me of those Coach hang tags that, way back when I bought Coach (pre-Krakoff) I would always throw away.  I mean, they were not meant to be _worn_ on the bag, right? (Contrary to the practice of those who bought Coach partially for its classic design sensibility at the time but still wanted everyone to know they could afford Coach.)


----------



## Siutip

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


The Danse MM looks amazing on you.  The color is so beautiful!! Thank you for the mod shots.  I was looking at a purple Danse MM and having serious FOMO moment.  But your comment about the wardrobe made so much sense to me, so I am now safe on ban island. 
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


Fantastic color and looks great on you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> So....I might've done a thing.
> Before I was thinking I should only get one nubuck Danse in the PM size. I'm really in love with the way the nubuck has such a rich color. For awhile my plan was to somehow get only the purple Danse PM and no other Danses.
> 
> However, I have been looking for a replacement for my YSL puffer bag. I love the functionality and the edginess of it, but I always felt like it would get dated and moreover, I wasn't always in the mood for a large logo. ...you might see where this is going already.
> 
> Last week I put down a deposit for a Boreal Green Danse MM and it came in yesterday. I carried it out with me today and I love how functional and lightweight it is.
> 
> I did put down a deposit for the black Danse PM as well and will hopefully get it sometime next week. To be honest, a part of me still wants that purple Danse PM. When my SA found it for me, I seriously considered canceling my black Danse PM to get the purple one instead. However, when I think of how I intend on using my Danse PM and how I would wear a purple bag, I realized it was a risky purchase even though I love the color and I love the Danse. I know exactly how and which outfits will go with my Black Danse and the purple...not so much.
> 
> I've attached some mod shots of the Danse MM here! Thanks to all you lovely people for making this forum a great and interactive space!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905801


Stunning!  I'm exercising all my restraint not to contact my SA yet again about the nubuck.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah those stamped macarons are a ....... departure. They remind me of those Coach hang tags that, way back when I bought Coach (pre-Krakoff) I would always throw away.  I mean, they were not meant to be _worn_ on the bag, right? (Contrary to the practice of those who bought Coach partially for its classic design sensibility at the time but still wanted everyone to know they could afford Coach.)


Yes, I remember the coach tags.  I think you worded the stamped macarons correctly. They are ‘a departure’ from Moynat’s past quality. I‘m intrigued by their choices of bold colors. I prefer the look of neutral colors together to give a classic air to neutral bags. Fuchsia and Kelly green or orchid purple and mandarin orange are not my top choice color combinations to put on a taupe, blue or black bag. It would remind me of a large ‘Remove the Tag, Own the Bag’ tag.
Again, I think the macarons work for those clients who want a little brand logo.


----------



## kipp

Re: the stamped macarons---they DO work for clients who want brand logo.  But if Moynat is trying to compete with Hermes, to my knowledge, this is something that Hermes would NEVER do.  Any logo would be FAR more discreet.  An H maybe but nothing else. 
I hope that going forward this more in your face logo stuff stays either on the macaron or only a very few pieces.  It's a new direction that I'm really unhappy about...  But as I told my SA last week, I don't think I'm in the target market demographic any longer...


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Re: the stamped macarons---they DO work for clients who want brand logo.  But if Moynat is trying to compete with Hermes, to my knowledge, this is something that Hermes would NEVER do.  Any logo would be FAR more discreet.  An H maybe but nothing else.
> I hope that going forward this more in your face logo stuff stays either on the macaron or only a very few pieces.  It's a new direction that I'm really unhappy about...  But as I told my SA last week, I don't think I'm in the target market demographic any longer...


I wholeheartedly agree with everything you say.  I think the orange shopping bag charm is the closest in-your-face branding Hermès does.  I have a feeling Moynat is going the way of LV, when it comes to product and marketing.  They might have a two-tiered sales strategy.  Stamped macaron and lesser expensive bags for a certain demographic, and high-end classic leather bags for another.  I hope I’m wrong.  I want the whole brand to scream luxury!  It does scream luxury without the bells and whistles based on its (past) reputation and workmanship.
The vibes I’m getting from TPF’ers are fear of the unknown (and the known, given the latest rollouts) and from those who did and didn’t participate, a disappointment in the brand about the sale.
Knightly has some big shoes to fill and his rollout in the spring needs to be flawless.  I wish him luck.


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> Re: the stamped macarons---they DO work for clients who want brand logo.  But if Moynat is trying to compete with Hermes, to my knowledge, this is something that Hermes would NEVER do.  Any logo would be FAR more discreet.  An H maybe but nothing else.
> I hope that going forward this more in your face logo stuff stays either on the macaron or only a very few pieces.  It's a new direction that I'm really unhappy about...  But as I told my SA last week, I don't think I'm in the target market demographic any longer...


It's interesting that we all have similar reactions to the dreadful logo macarons.  They lack imagination and creativity - just a huge logo.  I wish they had at least stuck with the marquetry.  Ah, it is definitely the end of an era - I feel like we'll be seeing a lot of indiscreet branding in the near future.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Again, I think the macarons work for those clients who want a little brand logo.


Agree with this an other posts about branding, target market, etc.  Ramesh was CD for 10 years and now the company is going in a different direction.  I guess that's normal.  I mean, doesn't everything change in a decade? 

Nevertheless, I don't think the idea of "quiet/discreet luxury" is served the whims of style.  Why can't sale-seeking and logo-searching clients either go elsewhere or be taught to appreciate true luxury?  There are plenty of other places that can fulfill their every material desire, and M. Arnaut owns more than half of them (I know an oversimplification, but still).  Moynat will never, ever come close to truly competing with Hermès (Arnaut's obsession) with this strategy.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with everything you say.  I think the orange shopping bag charm is the closest in-your-face branding Hermès does.  I have a feeling Moynat is going the way of LV, when it comes to product and marketing.  They might have a two-tiered sales strategy.  Stamped macaron and lesser expensive bags for a certain demographic, and high-end classic leather bags for another.  I hope I’m wrong.  I want the whole brand to scream luxury!  It does scream luxury without the bells and whistles based on its (past) reputation and workmanship.
> The vibes I’m getting from TPF’ers are fear of the unknown (and the known, given the latest rollouts) and from those who did and didn’t participate, a disappointment in the brand about the sale.
> Knightly has some big shoes to fill and his rollout in the spring needs to be flawless.  I wish him luck.



@Sourisbrune, I do believe that they are going for a two-tiered strategy (which in my opinion) really never works all that well for true luxury brands... but what do I know?  I'm a retired physician not a marketer---however, as you say, less expensive items should still scream luxury and sophistication in every way if Moynat TRULY wants to compete with Hermes.  
Apparently, Moynat business has really decreased because of lack of sales to travelers/tourists, and so my understanding is that Moynat now wants to appeal to more people, and especially locals, who might not have as much disposable funds...  This strategy would make sense if one were looking primarily at the short term situation and/or profit.   
I would have thought that Arnault is wealthy enough to weather the current COVID storm of depressed sales AND smart enough to figure out a way going forward to preserve Moynat's past luxury and exclusivity status as well as raise the public profile of the business.   Just my random 2 cents...


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with everything you say.  I think the orange shopping bag charm is the closest in-your-face branding Hermès does.  I have a feeling Moynat is going the way of LV, when it comes to product and marketing.  They might have a two-tiered sales strategy.  Stamped macaron and lesser expensive bags for a certain demographic, and high-end classic leather bags for another.  I hope I’m wrong.  I want the whole brand to scream luxury!  It does scream luxury without the bells and whistles based on its (past) reputation and workmanship.
> The vibes I’m getting from TPF’ers are fear of the unknown (and the known, given the latest rollouts) and from those who did and didn’t participate, a disappointment in the brand about the sale.
> Knightly has some big shoes to fill and his rollout in the spring needs to be flawless.  I wish him luck.





Bagaholic222 said:


> It's interesting that we all have similar reactions to the dreadful logo macarons.  They lack imagination and creativity - just a huge logo.  I wish they had at least stuck with the marquetry.  Ah, it is definitely the end of an era - I feel like we'll be seeing a lot of indiscreet branding in the near future.





bagnut1 said:


> Agree with this an other posts about branding, target market, etc.  Ramesh was CD for 10 years and now the company is going in a different direction.  I guess that's normal.  I mean, doesn't everything change in a decade?
> 
> Nevertheless, I don't think the idea of "quiet/discreet luxury" is served the whims of style.  Why can't sale-seeking and logo-searching clients either go elsewhere or be taught to appreciate true luxury?  There are plenty of other places that can fulfill their every material desire, and M. Arnaut owns more than half of them (I know an oversimplification, but still).  Moynat will never, ever come close to truly competing with Hermès (Arnaut's obsession) with this strategy.





kipp said:


> @Sourisbrune, I do believe that they are going for a two-tiered strategy (which in my opinion) really never works all that well for true luxury brands... but what do I know?  I'm a retired physician not a marketer---however, as you say, less expensive items should still scream luxury and sophistication in every way if Moynat TRULY wants to compete with Hermes.
> Apparently, Moynat business has really decreased because of lack of sales to travelers/tourists, and so my understanding is that Moynat now wants to appeal to more people, and especially locals, who might not have as much disposable funds...  This strategy would make sense if one were looking primarily at the short term situation and/or profit.
> I would have thought that Arnault is wealthy enough to weather the current COVID storm of depressed sales AND smart enough to figure out a way going forward to preserve Moynat's past luxury and exclusivity status as well as raise the public profile of the business.   Just my random 2 cents...



These are all really good points.  I too have reservations about the two tier strategy - it is very difficult not to dilute the higher-end line with the entry level line. I understand luxury brands all have their entry level items (even H has twillies, scarves etc.) but since Moynat doesn't have as many product lines as other luxury houses, perhaps there aren't many other options apart from the stamped macarons and logo bags. Perhaps there is a calculated gamble here to make the brand more ubiquitous so as to hook in a wider audience.

That said, if that is the strategy, they are walking a very thin line.  How do you preserve the je ne sais quoi that makes you stand out when you try to appeal to the masses?  As for the H comparisons, I consider H's success to be lightning in a bottle.  I don't know if it can be replicated and trying too hard might backfire instead.

Just my two cents, from someone who admittedly knows nothing about marketing or the fashion industry!

I will get off my soap box now, and wait patiently for the new collection.  I hope we will be pleasantly surprised.  If not, it will be disappointing but at least the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby will stay with us for a while at least. And we have amassed many beautiful Ramesh designs that I am sure will last us for years. Plus there will always be beautiful bags out there for us to obsess over no matter what!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> These are all really good points.  I too have reservations about the two tier strategy - it is very difficult not to dilute the higher-end line with the entry level line. I understand luxury brands all have their entry level items (even H has twillies, scarves etc.) but since Moynat doesn't have as many product lines as other luxury houses, perhaps there aren't many other options apart from the stamped macarons and logo bags. Perhaps there is a calculated gamble here to make the brand more ubiquitous so as to hook in a wider audience.
> 
> That said, if that is the strategy, they are walking a very thin line.  How do you preserve the je ne sais quoi that makes you stand out when you try to appeal to the masses?  As for the H comparisons, I consider H's success to be lightning in a bottle.  I don't know if it can be replicated and trying too hard might backfire instead.
> 
> Just my two cents, from someone who admittedly knows nothing about marketing or the fashion industry!
> 
> I will get off my soap box now, and wait patiently for the new collection.  I hope we will be pleasantly surprised.  If not, it will be disappointing but at least the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby will stay with us for a while at least. And we have amassed many beautiful Ramesh designs that I am sure will last us for years. Plus there will always be beautiful bags out there for us to obsess over no matter what!


Great points!  Yes, Moynat will have some of Ramesh’s designs and they will still be hand-crafted.  I can’t wait to see what Ramesh does next, too.


----------



## mizuwari18

bagnut1 said:


> Agree with this an other posts about branding, target market, etc.  Ramesh was CD for 10 years and now the company is going in a different direction.  I guess that's normal.  I mean, doesn't everything change in a decade?
> 
> Nevertheless, I don't think the idea of "quiet/discreet luxury" is served the whims of style.  Why can't sale-seeking and logo-searching clients either go elsewhere or be taught to appreciate true luxury?  There are plenty of other places that can fulfill their every material desire, and M. Arnaut owns more than half of them (I know an oversimplification, but still).  Moynat will never, ever come close to truly competing with Hermès (Arnaut's obsession) with this strategy.





kipp said:


> @Sourisbrune, I do believe that they are going for a two-tiered strategy (which in my opinion) really never works all that well for true luxury brands... but what do I know?  I'm a retired physician not a marketer---however, as you say, less expensive items should still scream luxury and sophistication in every way if Moynat TRULY wants to compete with Hermes.
> Apparently, Moynat business has really decreased because of lack of sales to travelers/tourists, and so my understanding is that Moynat now wants to appeal to more people, and especially locals, who might not have as much disposable funds...  This strategy would make sense if one were looking primarily at the short term situation and/or profit.
> I would have thought that Arnault is wealthy enough to weather the current COVID storm of depressed sales AND smart enough to figure out a way going forward to preserve Moynat's past luxury and exclusivity status as well as raise the public profile of the business.   Just my random 2 cents...



These are interesting thoughts!  I'm always torn as a consumer.  At the end of the day, brands are still businesses that need to innovate and expand if they want to make more profits.  Sometimes brands are ok keeping the market they have, but there are only so many ways to make more money - increasing prices or increasing quantity.  There probably is a significant market of logo-lovers, hence why so many brands have gone that direction.  On the other hand, as a consumer we want a brand we love to survive and endure in the way that we fell in love with it - even if it does innovate and expand.  Taste is subjective.  I don't like logos, but I have to accept that there are luxury lovers who like logos and wouldn't buy Moynat otherwise.  I also know there are people who think Hermes Birkins and Kellys are old-lady bags that they wouldn't buy, haha!  Fingers crossed Moynat doesn't forget about customers like us who buy not for the brand's name recognition but for the quality of the craftsmanship!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m possibly sticking my neck on the block here, but I don’t really dislike the medallion style bag charms although I do draw the line at the logo covered tote! I‘m honestly not into having logos on things, but those charms on an otherwise logo free bag I think are quite cute. The thing is whilst Hermes (with the exception of the Evelyne perhaps) are pretty much logo free, thanks to certain celebrities (which I don’t want to get into!) a lot of their bags are very recognisable. However, you’d have to be very very interested in handbags before you’d have even heard of Moynat I suspect, so even with a logo charm I’d be pretty amazed if anyone (currently at least) noticed what it was. It would be more for the enjoyment of the bag owner than to shout about the brand. Or maybe it‘s just here that if it’s not LV canvas, a Chanel classic flap or a Mulberry it’s pretty much ignored


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m possibly sticking my neck on the block here, but I don’t really dislike the medallion style bag charms although I do draw the line at the logo covered tote! I‘m honestly not into having logos on things, but those charms on an otherwise logo free bag I think are quite cute. The thing is whilst Hermes (with the exception of the Evelyne perhaps) are pretty much logo free, thanks to certain celebrities (which I don’t want to get into!) a lot of their bags are very recognisable. However, you’d have to be very very interested in handbags before you’d have even heard of Moynat I suspect, so even with a logo charm I’d be pretty amazed if anyone (currently at least) noticed what it was. It would be more for the enjoyment of the bag owner than to shout about the brand. Or maybe it‘s just here that if it’s not LV canvas, a Chanel classic flap or a Mulberry it’s pretty much ignored


I see what you're saying.  

Does anyone know the price of the stamped logo totes?  They remind me also of the non-marquetry smaller ones that they have in the past given as freebies at events and to loyal clients.  Guess I would like to know how much they think I should pay them to advertise their bags for them.


----------



## konacoffee

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m possibly sticking my neck on the block here, but I don’t really dislike the medallion style bag charms although I do draw the line at the logo covered tote! I‘m honestly not into having logos on things, but those charms on an otherwise logo free bag I think are quite cute. The thing is whilst Hermes (with the exception of the Evelyne perhaps) are pretty much logo free, thanks to certain celebrities (which I don’t want to get into!) a lot of their bags are very recognisable. However, you’d have to be very very interested in handbags before you’d have even heard of Moynat I suspect, so even with a logo charm I’d be pretty amazed if anyone (currently at least) noticed what it was. It would be more for the enjoyment of the bag owner than to shout about the brand. Or maybe it‘s just here that if it’s not LV canvas, a Chanel classic flap or a Mulberry it’s pretty much ignored



I don't dislike the medallion charms on their own merit. Personally, I think they're cute and fun. However, I do feel like they don't read so much as products to sell and feel more like a small brand gift or something like that. I'm keeping an open mind about the brand's direction, but I have my doubts about some of the things I've seen. 

I did like some of the ribbon totes, but the logo tote was just...kinda out there. I'm honestly not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I see what you're saying.
> 
> Does anyone know the price of the stamped logo totes?  They remind me also of the non-marquetry smaller ones that they have in the past given as freebies at events and to loyal clients.  Guess I would like to know how much they think I should pay them to advertise their bags for them.


The price of the totes or the macarons?  The totes are $1640.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m possibly sticking my neck on the block here, but I don’t really dislike the medallion style bag charms although I do draw the line at the logo covered tote! I‘m honestly not into having logos on things, but those charms on an otherwise logo free bag I think are quite cute. The thing is whilst Hermes (with the exception of the Evelyne perhaps) are pretty much logo free, thanks to certain celebrities (which I don’t want to get into!) a lot of their bags are very recognisable. However, you’d have to be very very interested in handbags before you’d have even heard of Moynat I suspect, so even with a logo charm I’d be pretty amazed if anyone (currently at least) noticed what it was. It would be more for the enjoyment of the bag owner than to shout about the brand. Or maybe it‘s just here that if it’s not LV canvas, a Chanel classic flap or a Mulberry it’s pretty much ignored





konacoffee said:


> I don't dislike the medallion charms on their own merit. Personally, I think they're cute and fun. However, I do feel like they don't read so much as products to sell and feel more like a small brand gift or something like that. I'm keeping an open mind about the brand's direction, but I have my doubts about some of the things I've seen.
> 
> I did like some of the ribbon totes, but the logo tote was just...kinda out there. I'm honestly not sure what to make of it.


I like the macarons, for the most part, because I think the macarons could replace branding on the bags.  I can see one on a Pauline, Josephine, Gabrielle (?), or a Rejane.  My problem is- the color choices.  I could see a taupe Josephine with a black and taupe, or taupe and burgundy macaron.  The pop colors, as an only choice, are a bit much for me.  I think a subtle version would look good on certain bags.


----------



## littleunicorn

bagnut1 said:


> Guess I would like to know how much they think I should pay them to advertise their bags for them.


I laugh out loud when I read this, you made my day @bagnut1


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ahhhh!  Ive had these for a week and forgot to post them.  One thing I noticed is Moynat’s perfect workmanship.  The edges (on the Limos) are even, and the opening shows, the top is perfectly aligned with the bottom (front).  These look great!
A Gaby bb in tourterelle w/ghw, and the Limo 30, topped by the Limo 20.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I like the macarons, for the most part, because I think the macarons could replace branding on the bags.  I can see one on a Pauline, Josephine, Gabrielle (?), or a Rejane.  My problem is- the color choices.  I could see a taupe Josephine with a black and taupe, or taupe and burgundy macaron.  The pop colors, as an only choice, are a bit much for me.  I think a subtle version would look good on certain bags.


I agree the pop colors are too much, but I also feel the macarons  are kind of big. Depending on the price and if they come come out with a neutral one and it isn’t too big, I would put one on my danse.  That’s not asking too much is it?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The price of the totes or the macarons?  The totes are $1640.


Sorry, I meant the macarons.  (At least the totes tote, so I won't begrudge the price.)


----------



## bagnut1

Oh my.... somehow I missed Ramesh's twitter post just before the new CD was announced.

Steve Jobs interview about the "hollowing out" of companies that hand over control to sales & marketing .  Ramesh's comment:  "This is now."

Devastating.


			https://twitter.com/nair348?lang=en


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sorry, I meant the macarons.  (At least the totes tote, so I won't begrudge the price.)


The macarons are around $160-$170USD.  I’ll try to find out an exact price soon.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.... somehow I missed Ramesh's twitter post just before the new CD was announced.
> 
> Steve Jobs interview about the "hollowing out" of companies that hand over control to sales & marketing .  Ramesh's comment:  "This is now."
> 
> Devastating.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/nair348?lang=en


I could sum up the whole clip in one word- greed.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The macarons are around $160-$170USD.  I’ll try to find out an exact price soon.


Hilarious.  Cheaper than Petit H charms but still, just advertising.  (One of the reasons I don't hate the Moynat monogram pattern is that it's subtle and doesn't "read" like something you are supposed to read, KWIM?)



Sourisbrune said:


> I could sum up the whole clip in one word- greed.


Yep.


----------



## optimisticqt

I asked my SA about upcoming charms, hoping that I'd see something cute like this...



Instead I got pics of the Moynat stamped macarons...no matter how hard I stare, they're just not as cute ;(


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> I asked my SA about upcoming charms, hoping that I'd see something cute like this...
> View attachment 4907467
> 
> 
> Instead I got pics of the Moynat stamped macarons...no matter how hard I stare, they're just not as cute ;(


Yeah, this was going to be my year for a holiday marquetry macaron.  I’m beginning to question if they’ll be continued (because of Covid and the need to pump out the new bag lines), and I’m wondering what the price might be this year.  I’m bummed I never got one, though I found them so adorable year after year.


----------



## Sourisbrune

“Ask and Ye Shall Receive.”
Macarons in more subtle colors!  Now, I like these- especially the taupe, pink and burgundy!!!!! 
If anyone is interested in the buffalo,  Moynat is sold-out, but will take orders.
The medallions, aka logo macarons, are $140USD.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Size reference ...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Size reference ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907892


Ah now that looks quite cute!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Size reference ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907892


 very cute! Thanks for the pictures @Sourisbrune! Is this Gabrielle pm? I saw this color in store and it’s so beautiful!!   I like this selection of colors for the medallions much more, but the marquetry ones still win hands down.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Size reference ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907892


I am not a pink person at all, but this colour calls out to me every time I see it.  

The colours on this batch of macarons are definitely a lot better.  I'd be curious to see a tone on tone for a subtler effect? That might defeat the purpose though.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> very cute! Thanks for the pictures @Sourisbrune! Is this Gabrielle pm? I saw this color in store and it’s so beautiful!!   I like this selection of colors for the medallions much more, but the marquetry ones still win hands down.


I’ve heard, the usual adorable marquetry medallions will not be out this winter.  I am unsure why, but I’m thinking Covid might be the reason.  They will hopefully have some out by Summer 2021.
P.S.: I’ll ask the size of the Gabrielle.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve heard, the usual adorable marquetry medallions will not be out this winter.  I am unsure why, but I’m thinking Covid might be the reason.  They will hopefully have some out by Summer 2021.
> P.S.: I’ll ask the size of the Gabrielle.


Those require quite a bit of skill (vs. the stamped logo ones) - probably they are hard at work cranking on the new bag designs as priority.

Somehow I missed the buffalo.  Cute as can be, but I am happy that I managed to grab up a couple of other nice ones from Ramesh era.


----------



## konacoffee

So a very curious update today on my Black & Cognac Danse. The Paris store received it and is preparing to ship it out to me, but it is the new version with the Cognac piping on the side.

I asked if there were more design updates and am waiting on an answer for that. However, I find it very curious that I got the sales price for this bag. I wonder if the sales price was an error?

Honestly I do have mixed feelings about the piping simply because I didn't get to see that version in person. I had also planned on using black strap for a mostly black look sometimes, but with the piping I won't get that.

Just...hmm. I'm not too surprised since I knew it was coming from the workshop. But somehow I am very confused too.


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> So a very curious update today on my Black & Cognac Danse. The Paris store received it and is preparing to ship it out to me, but it is the new version with the Cognac piping on the side.
> 
> I asked if there were more design updates and am waiting on an answer for that. However, I find it very curious that I got the sales price for this bag. I wonder if the sales price was an error?
> 
> Honestly I do have mixed feelings about the piping simply because I didn't get to see that version in person. I had also planned on using black strap for a mostly black look sometimes, but with the piping I won't get that.
> 
> Just...hmm. I'm not too surprised since I knew it was coming from the workshop. But somehow I am very confused too.
> 
> View attachment 4908505


Interesting - the black/cognac that Paris had previously sent me was without the cognac piping as well.  This one looks more 'stiff' for some reason - maybe it has to do with that piping?  I prefer it without the cognac piping but I have not seen either in person.


----------



## konacoffee

Bagaholic222 said:


> Interesting - the black/cognac that Paris had previously sent me was without the cognac piping as well.  This one looks more 'stiff' for some reason - maybe it has to do with that piping?  I prefer it without the cognac piping but I have not seen either in person.



I did see the black non-piped version in person and I liked it, but it was completely structure-less save for the back pocket. I think the cognac piping might help with maintaining the shape a bit.

Otherwise, I'm not sure if the stitching/structure will be better or worse for it. I don't mind the idea of wear showing on the piping so much, but I'm not sure if my stuff will fit the same way as it did in the non-piped version.

I'm keeping an open mind about it, but the sale has been very confusing and borderline overwhelming to navigate. I also believe this will be my post-Ramesh design purchase so I'm curious what I'll see.


----------



## SurfSpinner

The cognac piping definitely gives it a "sportier" look, but I appreciate the point that it may support the structure of the bag, making it more versatile.

Also intrigued that the Paris boutique seems to have some activity - I think the boutique went into lockdown Friday 10/30 and thought orders were not being shipped out (I have an order in the queue for a legacy sale piece, not a custom...)

Has anyone heard updates from Paris?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Those require quite a bit of skill (vs. the stamped logo ones) - probably they are hard at work cranking on the new bag designs as priority.
> 
> Somehow I missed the buffalo.  Cute as can be, but I am happy that I managed to grab up a couple of other nice ones from Ramesh era.


Aaaaaahhhhhh, not Buffalo.  I meant cow.  Chinese New Year 2021.  These are Ramesh design era.  They originally came out earlier this year.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> So a very curious update today on my Black & Cognac Danse. The Paris store received it and is preparing to ship it out to me, but it is the new version with the Cognac piping on the side.
> 
> I asked if there were more design updates and am waiting on an answer for that. However, I find it very curious that I got the sales price for this bag. I wonder if the sales price was an error?
> 
> Honestly I do have mixed feelings about the piping simply because I didn't get to see that version in person. I had also planned on using black strap for a mostly black look sometimes, but with the piping I won't get that.
> 
> Just...hmm. I'm not too surprised since I knew it was coming from the workshop. But somehow I am very confused too.
> 
> View attachment 4908505


There must be some confusion about the sale items.  At first I was told this version was on sale, then another contact said it isn’t, which was a surprise to the first.  I’m thinking the continuation, of certain older, revamped designs, has blurred the sale/not-on-sale line.  How confusing and frustrating for clients, and the staff.  This hasn’t been a stellar year for anyone, including Moynat.  I hope things get worked out in 2021.


----------



## konacoffee

SurfSpinner said:


> The cognac piping definitely gives it a "sportier" look, but I appreciate the point that it may support the structure of the bag, making it more versatile.
> 
> Also intrigued that the Paris boutique seems to have some activity - I think the boutique went into lockdown Friday 10/30 and thought orders were not being shipped out (I have an order in the queue for a legacy sale piece, not a custom...)
> 
> Has anyone heard updates from Paris?



The Paris staff is allowed to go in 2 days a week and they take care of online/distant orders, so communication is a bit spotty because of the lockdown. My Paris SA said they're taking care of some things and will send me a tracking number soon, so I'm expecting that in the coming days.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> There must be some confusion about the sale items.  At first I was told this version was on sale, then another contact said it isn’t, which was a surprise to the first.  I’m thinking the continuation, of certain older, revamped designs, has blurred the sale/not-on-sale line.  How confusing and frustrating for clients, and the staff.  This hasn’t been a stellar year for anyone, including Moynat.  I hope things get worked out in 2021.



Yeah, it seems like a pretty rough transitional period for Moynat this time around. I did approve of this bag being shipped (my SA said the piping was the only change to give the bag a bit more structure. The extreme floppiness was something I liked about the older version, but I'm still keeping an open mind about it. I think I'll be satisfied as long as the PM still fits everything it did when I tried it on in store and stays comfortably light. 

For 2021 most of my wishlist items are very classic pieces/color combos (Rejane BB in Black and Gold, Gaby PM/MM in Taupe and Silver) so I don't feel any particular rush to get them. I considered picking up a Ribbon Oh! Tote, but I do like the ones I have already so any new totes I buy would need something like a zipper for me to consider it. 

I'm not sure what I'm feeling about Moynat. Even though there are things I'm not so in love with, the quality and price point is still pretty fair compared to the brands I was shopping before (YSL, Chanel, LV). That said, I'm a bit apprehensive about the quality going forward and some of the design choices have been questionable imo.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> very cute! Thanks for the pictures @Sourisbrune! Is this Gabrielle pm? I saw this color in store and it’s so beautiful!!   I like this selection of colors for the medallions much more, but the marquetry ones still win hands down.





Sourisbrune said:


> Size reference ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907892


Yes, this Gabrielle is a pm, and it’s Woodrose.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, this Gabrielle is a pm, and it’s Woodrose.



Thanks for the confirmation.  With all the craziness going on, has the Gabrielle WOC ever come out?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh, not Buffalo.  I meant cow.  Chinese New Year 2021.  These are Ramesh design era.  They originally came out earlier this year.


oh right, last year was the rat so they did mice (cuter than rats) ones....


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I did see the black non-piped version in person and I liked it, but it was completely structure-less save for the back pocket. I think the cognac piping might help with maintaining the shape a bit.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not sure if the stitching/structure will be better or worse for it. I don't mind the idea of wear showing on the piping so much, but I'm not sure if my stuff will fit the same way as it did in the non-piped version.
> 
> I'm keeping an open mind about it, but the sale has been very confusing and borderline overwhelming to navigate. I also believe this will be my post-Ramesh design purchase so I'm curious what I'll see.


I think the barenia piping adds character.  Over time it’ll patina and give the bag a rich accent.  I’m a solid colors person, too, but I think this contrast just might pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.  With all the craziness going on, has the Gabrielle WOC ever come out?


Are you talking about the BOC, as seen on BagHag Diaries IG?
This photo is courtesy of The BagHag.


Moynat decided not to make this bag.  The Gaby BOC was one of Ramesh’s last designs, and it would’ve debuted after he left the company, so Moynat did not produce it.  I wonder what else he sketched.


----------



## optimisticqt

She arrived!



Thank you to @quadmama @littleunicorn @m220888 for sharing your experience with the Fleur. My first impression is that it's smaller than the modeling pics I've seen, which is great because I was worried it'd be too long for me. Also the leather is very nice. The blush changes from pale white to muted gray, depending on the light. I flipped the strap inside out as I'm not a pink person. Great design!

Paris shipped it without a Moynat box, so I was horrified to open the package to find my bag squished inside a dustbag, alongside some paper stuffing. Thankfully no scratch or dent, eventhough it was a displayed bag. I know Paris is busy but ...

If anyone is still thinking about Fleur, go for it. It's stinking cute


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> She arrived!
> View attachment 4908996
> 
> 
> Thank you to @quadmama @littleunicorn @m220888 for sharing your experience with the Fleur. My first impression is that it's smaller than the modeling pics I've seen, which is great because I was worried it'd be too long for me. Also the leather is very nice. The blush changes from pale white to muted gray, depending on the light. I flipped the strap inside out as I'm not a pink person. Great design!
> 
> Paris shipped it without a Moynat box, so I was horrified to open the package to find my bag squished inside a dustbag, alongside some paper stuffing. Thankfully no scratch or dent, eventhough it was a displayed bag. I know Paris is busy but ...
> 
> If anyone is still thinking about Fleur, go for it. It's stinking cute


Congrats!!!!!!!!!  This is my favorite Fleur!!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## quadmama

optimisticqt said:


> She arrived!
> View attachment 4908996
> 
> 
> Thank you to @quadmama @littleunicorn @m220888 for sharing your experience with the Fleur. My first impression is that it's smaller than the modeling pics I've seen, which is great because I was worried it'd be too long for me. Also the leather is very nice. The blush changes from pale white to muted gray, depending on the light. I flipped the strap inside out as I'm not a pink person. Great design!
> 
> Paris shipped it without a Moynat box, so I was horrified to open the package to find my bag squished inside a dustbag, alongside some paper stuffing. Thankfully no scratch or dent, eventhough it was a displayed bag. I know Paris is busy but ...
> 
> If anyone is still thinking about Fleur, go for it. It's stinking cute



Congratulations! I am so glad you like the bag. It is a very unique design for the Mason. As far as the packaging goes, I think it is my understanding that they no longer ship special offer items in a Moynat box and I think that applies to Moynat boutiques world wide. I am relieved that your bag arrived safe and sound. Enjoy!


----------



## DoggieBags

Rocat said:


> I convinced myself to buy the Rejane saddle in the eggplant color. I will post photos of it when it arrives. My SA is trying to tempt me into buying one of the MM Danse bags that are included in the legacy offering as well.  I love the overall design, but am worried that it will not hold its shape over time and become too floppy. Does anyone have thoughts about this?


I’m late on this. Just catching up on reading this thread. I have both the eggplant and the natural colored Barenia Rejane saddle bags. I like the bag style but they are on the heavy side and I sometimes wish they had a back pocket for my phone. But they have a roomy interior without looking bulky and fit all my essentials in this time of covid. I don’t think they make a lot of these so congratulations on finding one! The eggplant color is a bit of a chameleon color and changes in indoor lighting, vs shade or direct sunlight.


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh, not Buffalo.  I meant cow.  Chinese New Year 2021.  These are Ramesh design era.  They originally came out earlier this year.



You were right the first time, @Sourisbrune! This is a Chinese New Year Buffalo macaron — or normally the “ox” in Chinese zodiac — I checked my receipt. Your photo makes me so excited for mine! The marquetry macarons will always be so special. I am glad to hear they will only be taking a break and will be coming back shortly


----------



## bagnut1

DoggieBags said:


> I’m late on this. Just catching up on reading this thread. I have both the eggplant and the natural colored Barenia Rejane saddle bags. I like the bag style but they are on the heavy side and I sometimes wish they had a back pocket for my phone. But they have a roomy interior without looking bulky and fit all my essentials in this time of covid. I don’t think they make a lot of these so congratulations on finding one! The eggplant color is a bit of a chameleon color and changes in indoor lighting, vs shade or direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909437
> View attachment 4909438


Nice, and lucky you to have 2! (And you are right they are not that easy to come by, mostly b/c Ramesh was very particular with the barenia skins.)  I have the cognac one as well and agree that it is a bit heavy.  Also I like having a handle _and_ crossbody strap, so I just tied a twilly for a "handle."  But the leather is really just TDF.


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> I’m late on this. Just catching up on reading this thread. I have both the eggplant and the natural colored Barenia Rejane saddle bags. I like the bag style but they are on the heavy side and I sometimes wish they had a back pocket for my phone. But they have a roomy interior without looking bulky and fit all my essentials in this time of covid. I don’t think they make a lot of these so congratulations on finding one! The eggplant color is a bit of a chameleon color and changes in indoor lighting, vs shade or direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909437
> View attachment 4909438


Beautiful!!!!!! Congratulation! I love that you have twins.


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> Beautiful!!!!!! Congratulation! I love that you have twins.


Thank you! I think it was actually one of your posts that led me to asking my SA about the saddle bag. In fact a good portion of my Moynat collection is due to pics you and others have posted on this thread. I thank all the lovely people who post info on this thread. My bank account may not be happy but I am


----------



## bagnut1

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you! I think it was actually one of your posts that led me to asking my SA about the saddle bag. In fact a good portion of my Moynat collection is due to pics you and others have posted on this thread. I thank all the lovely people who post info on this thread. My bank account may not be happy but I am


Ah, yes, the Bank Account.  I wonder what the new management team's vision for prices on the new collection will be.  (Hoping that the vanity trunk hike is not an early indicator.)

Gaby/Gabrielle are around a little less than half of Kellys last I remember.  And the vanity trunk just doubled........


----------



## Hermesanity

DoggieBags said:


> I’m late on this. Just catching up on reading this thread. I have both the eggplant and the natural colored Barenia Rejane saddle bags. I like the bag style but they are on the heavy side and I sometimes wish they had a back pocket for my phone. But they have a roomy interior without looking bulky and fit all my essentials in this time of covid. I don’t think they make a lot of these so congratulations on finding one! The eggplant color is a bit of a chameleon color and changes in indoor lighting, vs shade or direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909437
> View attachment 4909438


The eggplant barenia is TDF.  And so envious that you have barenia twins!!  

I really hope they continue to make barenia bags under the new direction.


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> The eggplant barenia is TDF.  And so envious that you have barenia twins!!
> 
> I really hope they continue to make barenia bags under the new direction.


Me too.


----------



## mystar9898

Hermesanity said:


> The eggplant barenia is TDF.  And so envious that you have barenia twins!!
> 
> I really hope they continue to make barenia bags under the new direction.



Same! I still “need” a Moynat Barenia leather in my collection ahhhh


----------



## Tonimichelle

mystar9898 said:


> Same! I still “need” a Moynat Barenia leather in my collection ahhhh


Me too!


----------



## SurfSpinner

Would anyone have an SA contact in Paris they could share?  Thank you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

SurfSpinner said:


> Would anyone have an SA contact in Paris they could share?  Thank you!


To my knowledge, the SAs from the store all respond using the same generic boutique@moynat.com email.


----------



## SurfSpinner

I was hoping someone might have a personal contact for the Paris boutique - I had placed two orders (paid in advance) through my "stateside" SA and was told the Paris boutique is only filling orders placed through the boutique - all other orders are being refunded (!)


----------



## bagnut1

Oh my.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.


Quite


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.


I really can’t warm up to this version


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.


Looking at some of the comments on the Instagram page, we're not the only ones who feel this way. 

May the M higher ups take notice.


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> Looking at some of the comments on the Instagram page, we're not the only ones who feel this way.
> 
> May the M higher ups take notice.


Loved the French user who wrote “it sucks.”

Say what you will about Ramesh’s designs, I don’t think any of them ever generated that sort of reaction. I guess vulgar begets vulgar.


----------



## savoy85

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.


Make it stop....


----------



## bagnut1

I've been watching The Crown and admiring Liz and Maggie's bags.  Asprey and Lauer seem possible standbys for certain models if  Moynat goes sideways.  (Probably not the same quality and fustier designs but I'm getting older, not younger, so that's maybe OK.)


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> I've been watching The Crown and admiring Liz and Maggie's bags.  Asprey and Lauer seem possible standbys for certain models if  Moynat goes sideways.  (Probably not the same quality and fustier designs but I'm getting older, not younger, so that's maybe OK.)


I was checking out the Launer website the other night, whilst the styles are a little more structured than I generally prefer, there are a couple of bags that are quite cute (similar in style I think to the Kelly) and the prices are actually very reasonable. Especially as they’re made to order and are very customisable.


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> I was checking out the Launer website the other night, whilst the styles are a little more structured than I generally prefer, there are a couple of bags that are quite cute (similar in style I think to the Kelly) and the prices are actually very reasonable. Especially as they’re made to order and are very customisable.


I agree - I hadn't realized that the customization had so many options. (And also they have patent leather!  I haven't had a patent leather bag since I rehomed my ginormous LV Alma Epi Electrique.) Also I like the hardware on the Asprey models.


----------



## Gainoffunction

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my.


My biggest issue with this isn't the big logo. I don't like it, but understand they are going a different direction with the branding and appreciate them.. experimenting.

My biggest issue is the extra pouch. So over done. So expected. So dull.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all.  A couple of weeks ago I cold called the NY number and got in touch with a nice SA at the Saks location.  (I didn’t know there were 2 locations in NY.) I got a limousine bb and a wallet.  They arrived and I’m really floored by the simplicity, beauty, and function of both pieces.

I think the new tote design is okay.  I like that what they did differentiates the totes from the neverfull.  That is, it doesn’t look as much like the neverfull anymore.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SurfSpinner said:


> I was hoping someone might have a personal contact for the Paris boutique - I had placed two orders (paid in advance) through my "stateside" SA and was told the Paris boutique is only filling orders placed through the boutique - all other orders are being refunded (!)


What?!?!?!?  What’s going on with that?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I've been watching The Crown and admiring Liz and Maggie's bags.  Asprey and Lauer seem possible standbys for certain models if  Moynat goes sideways.  (Probably not the same quality and fustier designs but I'm getting older, not younger, so that's maybe OK.)


I’ve liked Launer for years.  Their customizations service seems excellent.  If it’s good enough for the queen, ...


----------



## mizuwari18

Annawakes said:


> Hi all.  A couple of weeks ago I cold called the NY number and got in touch with a nice SA at the Saks location.  (I didn’t know there were 2 locations in NY.) I got a limousine bb and a wallet.  They arrived and I’m really floored by the simplicity, beauty, and function of both pieces.
> 
> I think the new tote design is okay.  I like that what they did differentiates the totes from the neverfull.  That is, it doesn’t look as much like the neverfull anymore.



Would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the limousine bb after you use it!  It's been on my list but haven't gotten to see one in person yet.  I like bags that can be handheld and cross body.


----------



## Annawakes

jojo2018 said:


> Would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the limousine bb after you use it!  It's been on my list but haven't gotten to see one in person yet.  I like bags that can be handheld and cross body.


I'll PM you


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Sourisbrune said:


> Ahhhh!  Ive had these for a week and forgot to post them.  One thing I noticed is Moynat’s perfect workmanship.  The edges (on the Limos) are even, and the opening shows, the top is perfectly aligned with the bottom (front).  These look great!
> A Gaby bb in tourterelle w/ghw, and the Limo 30, topped by the Limo 20.
> View attachment 4906881
> View attachment 4906882
> View attachment 4906883
> View attachment 4906884
> View attachment 4906885


Thanks for sharing.  The color and hardware combo on the Gaby BB are gorgeous!     Do you know if the bag is still available and whether the combo is seasonal or permanent?  Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Thanks for sharing.  The color and hardware combo on the Gaby BB are gorgeous!     Do you know if the bag is still available and whether the combo is seasonal or permanent?  Thanks!


I will ask if it’s still available.  The combo is not seasonal, but it is very rare.  I’ll let you know it’s availability status as soon as possible.


----------



## Sourisbrune

SurfSpinner said:


> I was hoping someone might have a personal contact for the Paris boutique - I had placed two orders (paid in advance) through my "stateside" SA and was told the Paris boutique is only filling orders placed through the boutique - all other orders are being refunded (!)


What bags did you pre-order?


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Sourisbrune said:


> I will ask if it’s still available.  The combo is not seasonal, but it is very rare.  I’ll let you know it’s availability status as soon as possible.


Appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Appreciate it, thanks!


There is only one left.  Grab it if you want it!!!  It’s gorgeous!  I messaged you.


----------



## konacoffee

My Danse PM is shipping out tomorrrooowwwww!!!! Ahh!!! Does anyone know what shipping speed Moynat Paris uses?

I've been window shopping the BF sales, but nothing is really calling my name right now because I'm still waiting on my PM. Maybe some new jeans since mine are starting to lose their shape. I can't wait for her to arrive!


----------



## optimisticqt

konacoffee said:


> My Danse PM is shipping out tomorrrooowwwww!!!! Ahh!!! Does anyone know what shipping speed Moynat Paris uses?


Yay, congrats! First delivery took one week as FedEx had to process my custom form. Most recent purchase took 4 days (literally over the weekend)...I want whatever passport our bags have


----------



## ebyaya

optimisticqt said:


> Yay, congrats! First delivery took one week as FedEx had to process my custom form. Most recent purchase took 4 days (literally over the weekend)...I want whatever passport our bags have




Thanks for sharing! I have been wondering what the process is like to purchase from outside of the US. 
Do you mind sharing the how much fees/taxes you were charged? (Or the rate if it's easiee?)

Based on reading some of the earlier posts and some research, it seems like it's around 3-15%? It's a somewhat wider range, so I was wondering what's a more realistic expectation?

Thanks so much!


Thanks!


----------



## konacoffee

My Danse PM came in! Shipping was super fast (FedEx Intl Priority). I haven't gotten the customs invoice yet, but I assume it'll be about 8% (my state's sales tax rate).

As far as the leather quality goes, it looks great. They added the piping as well as some side snaps that I don't remember being on the older model. As far as the workmanship, the stitching is as neat as ever, but I did notice some stray glazing(?) on the pointed parts of the strap. I do recall this same issue on my Rejane Perfecto though, so I'm willing to chalk this up to the nature of handmade bags than anything else. 

On the cognac strap, I did notice some slight imperfections that I'm willing to let slide due to the nature of barenia leather. This is my first bag with any barenia on it, but from what I understand this is pretty normal even for brand new bags. I did put some leather protectant and sprayed it (Lovin my Bags and Cadillac Leather spray respectively) and though it's still a bit noticeable, it's not as much. The leather did darken slightly but not much at all (added a before and after and you can barely tell which is which).

From memory this bag is slightly heavier than the older nubuck PM, but otherwise still very light and holds a lot. The strap is pretty soft and comfortable out of box and doesn't require breaking in. 

Other than the glazing thing, I'm very satisfied with this bag. It hasn't completely resolved my doubts about the designs going forward, but I think all the updates they made to the Danse PM made sense without detracting any functionality or looks. I added a mod shot (sorry for the outfit, I'm still in my PJ's lol) for reference.


----------



## Cool Breeze

konacoffee said:


> My Danse PM came in! Shipping was super fast (FedEx Intl Priority). I haven't gotten the customs invoice yet, but I assume it'll be about 8% (my state's sales tax rate).
> 
> As far as the leather quality goes, it looks great. They added the piping as well as some side snaps that I don't remember being on the older model. As far as the workmanship, the stitching is as neat as ever, but I did notice some stray glazing(?) on the pointed parts of the strap. I do recall this same issue on my Rejane Perfecto though, so I'm willing to chalk this up to the nature of handmade bags than anything else.
> 
> On the cognac strap, I did notice some slight imperfections that I'm willing to let slide due to the nature of barenia leather. This is my first bag with any barenia on it, but from what I understand this is pretty normal even for brand new bags. I did put some leather protectant and sprayed it (Lovin my Bags and Cadillac Leather spray respectively) and though it's still a bit noticeable, it's not as much. The leather did darken slightly but not much at all (added a before and after and you can barely tell which is which).
> 
> From memory this bag is slightly heavier than the older nubuck PM, but otherwise still very light and holds a lot. The strap is pretty soft and comfortable out of box and doesn't require breaking in.
> 
> Other than the glazing thing, I'm very satisfied with this bag. It hasn't completely resolved my doubts about the designs going forward, but I think all the updates they made to the Danse PM made sense without detracting any functionality or looks. I added a mod shot (sorry for the outfit, I'm still in my PJ's lol) for reference.


Congratulations on a very handsome bag! Wear it in good health!


----------



## optimisticqt

konacoffee said:


> As far as the workmanship, the stitching is as neat as ever, but I did notice some stray glazing(?) on the pointed parts of the strap. I do recall this same issue on my Rejane Perfecto though, so I'm willing to chalk this up to the nature of handmade bags than anything else.


Yayayay, the Danse fits you so well.

I noticed a little bit of stray glazing on the strap of my Fleur as well, which is absent from my Strap...

@ebyaya Custom duty for (pure) leather handbag over $20 is 9%. FedEx charges ~ 1% processing fee. Any import over $2,500 requires a formal entry: longer wait/more paperwork. My Econ professors should be proud of how much attention I've dedicated to understanding US tariffs.  

The CBP has a pretty detailed explanation in this article.





__





						Internet Purchases
					

Securing America's Borders



					www.cbp.gov


----------



## Alan veivre

The minute a brands starts discounting it calls into question what the product is really worth. Say what you will about Louis Vuitton,there are no sales,no discounts,no feeling like a suckered because the bag you bought for full price is half off. They have a schizophrenic brand,where you have Nicholas Ghesquire still designing beautiful and tasteful items,excessive logos aside then you have Virgil Abloh designing crass,inelegant,garish designs for the urban male that are devoid of value or dignity.  That a storied house like LV that has made items for kings,Queens and all sorts of dignitaries has to now resort to selling $900 logoed sneakers is truly appalling.  Is this the direction Moynat will go. Seems like Mr Arnault is fed up with the loss making at Moynat. A shame. Our company purchases several of the purses as gifts for our fwmale executives and they were of the highest quality and taste. As a retsiling executive for over 30 years,I do know that the discounting of luxury products and the proliferation of outlet stores corp these "luxury" goods will certainly alienate the legacy customer while opening the brand to more customers who only appreciate logos and lower price points. Hermes is true luxury. Moynat was,but after these sales and the accompanied antipathy of loyal legacy customers,their status as such is now called into question


----------



## Alan veivre

Alan veivre said:


> The minute a brand starts discounting it calls into question what the product is really worth. Say what you will about Louis Vuitton,there are no sales,no discounts,no feeling like a sucker because the bag you bought for full price is half off. They have a schizophrenic brand,where you have Nicholas Ghesquire still designing beautiful and tasteful items,excessive logos aside, then you have Virgil Abloh designing crass,inelegant,garish designs for the urban male that are devoid of value or dignity.  That a storied house like LV that has made items for Kings,Queens and all sorts of dignitaries has to now resort to selling $900 logoed sneakers is truly appalling.  Is this the direction Moynat will go.? Seems like Mr Arnault is fed up with the loss making at Moynat. Our company has purchased several of the purses as gifts for our female  executives and they were of the highest quality and taste. As a retailing executive for over 30 years,I do know that the discounting of luxury products and the proliferation of outlet stores will alienate the legacy customer . Hermes is true luxury. Moynat was,but after these sales and the accompanied antipathy of loyal legacy customers,their status as such is now called into question


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> My Danse PM came in! Shipping was super fast (FedEx Intl Priority). I haven't gotten the customs invoice yet, but I assume it'll be about 8% (my state's sales tax rate).
> 
> As far as the leather quality goes, it looks great. They added the piping as well as some side snaps that I don't remember being on the older model. As far as the workmanship, the stitching is as neat as ever, but I did notice some stray glazing(?) on the pointed parts of the strap. I do recall this same issue on my Rejane Perfecto though, so I'm willing to chalk this up to the nature of handmade bags than anything else.
> 
> On the cognac strap, I did notice some slight imperfections that I'm willing to let slide due to the nature of barenia leather. This is my first bag with any barenia on it, but from what I understand this is pretty normal even for brand new bags. I did put some leather protectant and sprayed it (Lovin my Bags and Cadillac Leather spray respectively) and though it's still a bit noticeable, it's not as much. The leather did darken slightly but not much at all (added a before and after and you can barely tell which is which).
> 
> From memory this bag is slightly heavier than the older nubuck PM, but otherwise still very light and holds a lot. The strap is pretty soft and comfortable out of box and doesn't require breaking in.
> 
> Other than the glazing thing, I'm very satisfied with this bag. It hasn't completely resolved my doubts about the designs going forward, but I think all the updates they made to the Danse PM made sense without detracting any functionality or looks. I added a mod shot (sorry for the outfit, I'm still in my PJ's lol) for reference.


Congratulations @konacoffee!! Danse pm looks fantastic on you!


----------



## konacoffee

Thank you all! I'm so happy to finally have it! The wait felt so long!

I understand the concerns of Moynat's discounting, and I agree it has changed things. If Moynat wanted to compete with Hermes as a status symbol, I think the recent sales have completely tanked those chances. While I am personally not bothered, it's easy to see why so many other people are. I'm really on the fence about the sale. I mean, it's hard for me to be too negative about it when I benefitted so much from it, but at the same time I can't deny it makes the brand less exclusive. 

However, what drew me to the brand and has kept me here wasn't the prestige of Moynat, but having excellent design and excellent customer service. Chanel and LV have better resale value, but my experiences with both have been really inconsistent both in regards to quality and customer service. 

I've been reading other people's opinions about Moynat and the new direction, and I'm not going to deny I'm a bit nervous about it as well - specifically the quality and cost cutting concerns. However, I am committed to keeping an open mind about it for now at least.


----------



## ebyaya

optimisticqt said:


> Yayayay, the Danse fits you so well.
> 
> I noticed a little bit of stray glazing on the strap of my Fleur as well, which is absent from my Strap...
> 
> @ebyaya Custom duty for (pure) leather handbag over $20 is 9%. FedEx charges ~ 1% processing fee. Any import over $2,500 requires a formal entry: longer wait/more paperwork. My Econ professors should be proud of how much attention I've dedicated to understanding US tariffs.
> 
> The CBP has a pretty detailed explanation in this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Purchases
> 
> 
> Securing America's Borders
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbp.gov



Thank you!

The over $2500 requirement made wonder if it's better(/easier?) to just pay for two separate shipping so it's below? 

That link scared me a bit since it talked about how the process could take a while and things could get lost....

@konacoffee - your bag got here quick...so maybe it isn't that "scary"...? Btw, love the Danse! Looks good on you! 
Also, thank you! I ended up getting the purple Danse.  I couldn't resist....so....I got off the ban island....


----------



## Sourisbrune

Alan veivre said:


> The minute a brands starts discounting it calls into question what the product is really worth. Say what you will about Louis Vuitton,there are no sales,no discounts,no feeling like a suckered because the bag you bought for full price is half off. They have a schizophrenic brand,where you have Nicholas Ghesquire still designing beautiful and tasteful items,excessive logos aside then you have Virgil Abloh designing crass,inelegant,garish designs for the urban male that are devoid of value or dignity.  That a storied house like LV that has made items for kings,Queens and all sorts of dignitaries has to now resort to selling $900 logoed sneakers is truly appalling.  Is this the direction Moynat will go. Seems like Mr Arnault is fed up with the loss making at Moynat. A shame. Our company purchases several of the purses as gifts for our fwmale executives and they were of the highest quality and taste. As a retsiling executive for over 30 years,I do know that the discounting of luxury products and the proliferation of outlet stores corp these "luxury" goods will certainly alienate the legacy customer while opening the brand to more customers who only appreciate logos and lower price points. Hermes is true luxury. Moynat was,but after these sales and the accompanied antipathy of loyal legacy customers,their status as such is now called into question



I’m sorry Moynat has disappointed you to this degree.  I, too, am not thrilled with the sale, the change in direction (one of Arnault’s sons, not Mr. Arnault, making most of the decisions), and the new tote (as an example of what we might see in the future).

LV is one company that does not have sales.  This is true.  But even Chanel has sales on their clothing, shoes, and I believe, jewelry lines.  The department store boutiques have points sales on their handbags.  Hermès has an annual sale- shoes, handbags, and clothes.  The Hermès sale is so exclusive, very few people are invited and may attend.  I was invited once, but I didn’t need/want anything, so chose not to fly to the US city where it was held that year. Here’s what I believe is the difference between the Hermès sale and Moynat’s.  Moynat was trying to follow Hermès lead and make their sale private, limited to seasonal colors, and have the products behind the scenes (not on store shelves).  It was behind the scenes, just like Hermès’.  The social media leak in the East was so massive, though their clients knew it was private, Moynat was forced to publicize their sale without notice, making it a total mess.

I repeat, I’m not happy about the sale, or the way it took place either.  I suppose, if anyone is extremely bothered by the sale, Moynat is not the company for them, nor are Chanel and Hermès.  After 2020, my reaction is- It was what it was, and I hope Moynat learned from it.  As for Moynat’s future, like most, I’m a little nervous.  But in the whole scheme of things, it’s just luxury- not some cure for disease or life changing product.  I remain positive, and give the company, and Knightly, the benefit of the doubt.  I wish him well.



”konacoffee said:


> Thank you all! I'm so happy to finally have it! The wait felt so long!
> 
> I understand the concerns of Moynat's discounting, and I agree it has changed things. If Moynat wanted to compete with Hermes as a status symbol, I think the recent sales have completely tanked those chances. While I am personally not bothered, it's easy to see why so many other people are. I'm really on the fence about the sale. I mean, it's hard for me to be too negative about it when I benefitted so much from it, but at the same time I can't deny it makes the brand less exclusive.
> 
> However, what drew me to the brand and has kept me here wasn't the prestige of Moynat, but having excellent design and excellent customer service. Chanel and LV have better resale value, but my experiences with both have been really inconsistent both in regards to quality and customer service.
> 
> I've been reading other people's opinions about Moynat and the new direction, and I'm not going to deny I'm a bit nervous about it as well - specifically the quality and cost cutting concerns. However, I am committed to keeping an open mind about it for now at least.



Congratulations and I appreciate your optimism.


----------



## Sourisbrune

birkel said:


> Darling mods just wanted to tell or ask if the forum can open a section for MOYNAT the classic French brand hat has been relaunched by mr. Arnault as his personal pet project I just bought a wonderful bag and wallet there the quality is supreme and many readers and Hermes and bag lover alike will profit a lot from it !!!! Please do consider it I can help with pics and reference thankyou sorry for posting here but it's all I could figure out lots of lve thanks for the great forum !!!!.birkel.


I love this!  I just went back to the Moynat thread’s beginnings.  The 2011+ posts are like a time capsule.  Thank you for being a true Moynat O.G..


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Rejane Nano-






Awwww ... its just an itty-bitty baby.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano-
> View attachment 4920543
> View attachment 4920544
> View attachment 4920545
> View attachment 4920546
> View attachment 4920547
> 
> Awwww ...its just an itty-bitty baby.


Why????


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Why????




Because they can? 
I can’t fit my stuff in one, but I’m sure clients who don’t carry a wallet, reading glasses, tissue, wipes, phone, keys, and more, will pop in a lipstick and a credit card, then vlog about how much it holds.


----------



## kipp

^^^^ Totally agree about the Nano.  I have the mini(bebe) and I love it but the design doesn't hold much.  Can't imagine anything smaller, quite frankly.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Because they can?
> I can’t fit my stuff in one, but I’m sure clients who don’t carry a wallet, reading glasses, tissue, wipes, phone, keys, and more, will pop in a lipstick and a credit card, then vlog about how much it holds.


There’s a market for these nano size bags for sure. These types of bags are adorable and fun to look at, even though they’re impractical for most people. Love the variety of colors!


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano-
> View attachment 4920543
> View attachment 4920544
> View attachment 4920545
> View attachment 4920546
> View attachment 4920547
> 
> Awwww ... its just an itty-bitty baby.


I know I'm in the minority, but I've dreamt of Moynat producing a nano version of the Rejane (honestly, I still want the super tiny necklace one they put advertised, but I could never track down).  

I'm tiny bag-obsessed and I've always wanted something from Moynat, but I'm hesitating.  I really don't need another bag (though isn't that what we're here for?) as I just bought another one a month ago and it's not like I'm swapping them out to drive my car around the block.  Debating...


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano-
> View attachment 4920543
> View attachment 4920544
> View attachment 4920545
> View attachment 4920546
> View attachment 4920547
> 
> Awwww ... its just an itty-bitty baby.


I'm... Not mad at it. 

I'm not going to buy it but it's at least interesting.


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I've dreamt of Moynat producing a nano version of the Rejane (honestly, I still want the super tiny necklace one they put advertised, but I could never track down).
> 
> I'm tiny bag-obsessed and I've always wanted something from Moynat, but I'm hesitating.  I really don't need another bag (though isn't that what we're here for?) as I just bought another one a month ago and it's not like I'm swapping them out to drive my car around the block.  Debating...


My daughter loves tiny bags, too.  She carries a cell phone, card case, and an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector.  Nano bags work well with her belongings.
I keep putting off my next handbag purchase.  I have no where fun to go right now.  In the meantime, my wishlist is growing, as is my handbag savings account.


----------



## Sourisbrune

leechiyong said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I've dreamt of Moynat producing a nano version of the Rejane (honestly, I still want the super tiny necklace one they put advertised, but I could never track down).
> 
> I'm tiny bag-obsessed and I've always wanted something from Moynat, but I'm hesitating.  I really don't need another bag (though isn't that what we're here for?) as I just bought another one a month ago and it's not like I'm swapping them out to drive my car around the block.  Debating...





Gainoffunction said:


> I'm... Not mad at it.
> 
> I'm not going to buy it but it's at least interesting.


Mad at it?  I appreciated your honest comment on the Moynat IG page (about the Nano).


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> There’s a market for these nano size bags for sure. These types of bags are adorable and fun to look at, even though they’re impractical for most people. Love the variety of colors!


If money were no object I think it would look great on my daughter. But alas the lack of unicorns and sparkles might be a deal killer.


----------



## Hermesanity

leechiyong said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I've dreamt of Moynat producing a nano version of the Rejane (honestly, I still want the super tiny necklace one they put advertised, but I could never track down).
> 
> I'm tiny bag-obsessed and I've always wanted something from Moynat, but I'm hesitating.  I really don't need another bag (though isn't that what we're here for?) as I just bought another one a month ago and it's not like I'm swapping them out to drive my car around the block.  Debating...


Like you said, that's what we're all here for!

I *may or may not* have taken my bags out to parade around the house during lock down so swapping them out to drive around the block sounds totally legit.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermesanity said:


> Like you said, that's what we're all here for!
> 
> I *may or may not* have taken my bags out to parade around the house during lock down so swapping them out to drive around the block sounds totally legit.


That’s ok, I ‘may’ have taken a bag to Sunday lunch... in my own conservatory


----------



## leechiyong

Sourisbrune said:


> My daughter loves tiny bags, too.  She carries a cell phone, card case, and an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector.  Nano bags work well with her belongings.
> I keep putting off my next handbag purchase.  I have no where fun to go right now.  In the meantime, my wishlist is growing, as is my handbag savings account.





Hermesanity said:


> Like you said, that's what we're all here for!
> 
> I *may or may not* have taken my bags out to parade around the house during lock down so swapping them out to drive around the block sounds totally legit.


My new bag does get taken with me to "work" (aka my home desk) daily to keep me company, but I'm still deliberating.  

I think the thing is I like associating memories with my bags and the bag I just purchased is to commemorate a new job, but this one, I'm not sure.  I don't think I'll really need any help remembering 2020.

Even though I'm not in the mood to buy a bag now, I wonder how I'll feel about it in a couple of years.  Given what I've seen from LVMH and miniatures, this "limited edition" (which I use loosely because when it comes to LVMH, it often means anything but, though I also expect a price increase a month after pre-order) will likely be highly counterfeited, so the second-hand market wouldn't be something I'd consider.  I also want it because I see it being produced under their existing production model and level of craftsmanship.  If that doesn't change, there's no issue, but if it does, I really want something from this era of Moynat.

One other note, the dimensions are listed as 17x14.5x7 cm.  The width is 14.5 cm whereas the 17 cm measurement is height with handle.  This only increases the appeal for me, but for those who saw that and thought it's not much different than than the mini, which is 20 cm wide by 15 cm high (no handle), I figure I'd mention it.


----------



## trunkdevil

leechiyong said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I've dreamt of Moynat producing a nano version of the Rejane (honestly, I still want the super tiny necklace one they put advertised, but I could never track down).
> 
> I'm tiny bag-obsessed and I've always wanted something from Moynat, but I'm hesitating.  I really don't need another bag (though isn't that what we're here for?) as I just bought another one a month ago and it's not like I'm swapping them out to drive my car around the block.  Debating...



Could not agree more! I always loved the Rejane but even the mini size felt “big”


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Like you said, that's what we're all here for!
> 
> I *may or may not* have taken my bags out to parade around the house during lock down so swapping them out to drive around the block sounds totally legit.





Tonimichelle said:


> That’s ok, I ‘may’ have taken a bag to Sunday lunch... in my own conservatory





leechiyong said:


> My new bag does get taken with me to "work" (aka my home desk) daily to keep me company, but I'm still deliberating.
> 
> I think the thing is I like associating memories with my bags and the bag I just purchased is to commemorate a new job, but this one, I'm not sure.  I don't think I'll really need any help remembering 2020.
> 
> Even though I'm not in the mood to buy a bag now, I wonder how I'll feel about it in a couple of years.  Given what I've seen from LVMH and miniatures, this "limited edition" (which I use loosely because when it comes to LVMH, it often means anything but, though I also expect a price increase a month after pre-order) will likely be highly counterfeited, so the second-hand market wouldn't be something I'd consider.  I also want it because I see it being produced under their existing production model and level of craftsmanship.  If that doesn't change, there's no issue, but if it does, I really want something from this era of Moynat.
> 
> One other note, the dimensions are listed as 17x14.5x7 cm.  The width is 14.5 cm whereas the 17 cm measurement is height with handle.  This only increases the appeal for me, but for those who saw that and thought it's not much different than than the mini, which is 20 cm wide by 15 cm high (no handle), I figure I'd mention it.


I don’t have a lot of bags right now- just three, if I include my Oh! Tote, but I’m taking them out of the closet and setting them on countertops and tables.  My daughter thinks I’m being strange, but it’s a good feeling to know I’m not alone.  I like looking at them.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> If money were no object I think it would look great on my daughter. But alas the lack of unicorns and sparkles might be a deal killer.


 !!!!!!!!!!!
I remember my daughter’s sparkly unicorn days.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just a FYI- The Chinese New Year Ox macaron medallions are back in stock in NYC.


----------



## konacoffee

I think the Rejane Nano would function as a WOC for many people. I'd like to see it next to the Mini, but considering the price difference between this and the Mini I could maybe see myself getting it. 

I still prefer the BB size though.


----------



## Styleanyone

So what is the difference between BB and mini.  I thought BB is mini or mini is nano?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!
> I remember my daughter’s sparkly unicorn days.


At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with a unicorn - it would be adorable as a macron


----------



## Sourisbrune

Emerald Green Gaby bb with gold hardware. 


Photo courtesy of Curtis.


----------



## galex101404

Sourisbrune said:


> Emerald Green Gaby bb with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4921306
> 
> Photo courtesy of Curtis.



This is gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I almost placed a SO for this exact bag back in June (went with a MTO peekaboo instead), but this is such a beautiful bag! I know it’s hard to tell from the image, but is the grain of the leather getting smaller on the Gaby bags? What I loved about the emerald rejane was the thick pebbled leather grain and I’m just not seeing that come through on this bag. I know all grains of leather are different etc, but almost all the Moynat bags I’ve seen have had a heavy pebbled grain and I just hope that continues.


----------



## Sourisbrune

galex101404 said:


> This is gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I almost placed a SO for this exact bag back in June (went with a MTO peekaboo instead), but this is such a beautiful bag! I know it’s hard to tell from the image, but is the grain of the leather getting smaller on the Gaby bags? What I loved about the emerald rejane was the thick pebbled leather grain and I’m just not seeing that come through on this bag. I know all grains of leather are different etc, but almost all the Moynat bags I’ve seen have had a heavy pebbled grain and I just hope that continues.


I’m unsure.  It might be the clarity of the photo.  If I zoom in, it’s a wee blurred where the bag pooches out.
Moynat bag and accessory leathers are identical twins to Hermès bag and accessory leather.


----------



## DoggieBags

galex101404 said:


> This is gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I almost placed a SO for this exact bag back in June (went with a MTO peekaboo instead), but this is such a beautiful bag! I know it’s hard to tell from the image, but is the grain of the leather getting smaller on the Gaby bags? What I loved about the emerald rejane was the thick pebbled leather grain and I’m just not seeing that come through on this bag. I know all grains of leather are different etc, but almost all the Moynat bags I’ve seen have had a heavy pebbled grain and I just hope that continues.


Not sure if this helps. I got a Gaby PM in chili a couple of weeks ago and just took a close up of the leather.


----------



## Tonimichelle

galex101404 said:


> This is gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I almost placed a SO for this exact bag back in June (went with a MTO peekaboo instead), but this is such a beautiful bag! I know it’s hard to tell from the image, but is the grain of the leather getting smaller on the Gaby bags? What I loved about the emerald rejane was the thick pebbled leather grain and I’m just not seeing that come through on this bag. I know all grains of leather are different etc, but almost all the Moynat bags I’ve seen have had a heavy pebbled grain and I just hope that continues.


I think that both the Gaby and the Rejane are usually made from Taurillon Blush (the same as my Josephine) which has a much smaller grain than the Taurillon Gex of my Pauline. I’d say the Blush is similar to H togo as opposed to the Gex being more like H clemence. I think that like H though the same leather may vary from batch to batch though.


----------



## Blindii

Thanks to @Sourisbrune for making me aware of the Chinese New Year charm several pages back. My dad was born the year of the ox and as silly as it may sound, I thought of him when I saw the picture of the charm. I placed an order and received mine last week. Looking forward to the new year!


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> I think that both the Gaby and the Rejane are usually made from Taurillon Blush (the same as my Josephine) which has a much smaller grain than the Taurillon Gex of my Pauline. I’d say the Blush is similar to H togo as opposed to the Gex being more like H clemence. I think that like H though the same leather may vary from batch to batch though.


This is correct, and exactly the comparison to H leathers I would make.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Blindii said:


> Thanks to @Sourisbrune for making me aware of the Chinese New Year charm several pages back. My dad was born the year of the ox and as silly as it may sound, I thought of him when I saw the picture of the charm. I placed an order and received mine last week. Looking forward to the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922162


I love your story.  Enjoy the Ox!  Happy Christmas!


----------



## optimisticqt

Tonimichelle said:


> I think that both the Gaby and the Rejane are usually made from Taurillon Blush (the same as my Josephine) which has a much smaller grain than the Taurillon Gex of my Pauline. I’d say the Blush is similar to H togo as opposed to the Gex being more like H clemence. I think that like H though the same leather may vary from batch to batch though.


For those who own both type of leather: Do they age different? Do you do anything to maintain/care for your bags? Moynat tells me I don't need to put any cream on my bags, and I'd like to know if there are other things I should avoid as well. Thanks all.


----------



## optimisticqt

ebyaya said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The over $2500 requirement made wonder if it's better(/easier?) to just pay for two separate shipping so it's below?
> 
> That link scared me a bit since it talked about how the process could take a while and things could get lost....
> 
> @konacoffee - your bag got here quick...so maybe it isn't that "scary"...? Btw, love the Danse! Looks good on you!
> Also, thank you! I ended up getting the purple Danse.  I couldn't resist....so....I got off the ban island....


FedEx has been pretty reliable the 2 times they shipped my bags, so hopefully your shipment will go smoothly as well. Hope your Danse comes soon


----------



## Tonimichelle

optimisticqt said:


> For those who own both type of leather: Do they age different? Do you do anything to maintain/care for your bags? Moynat tells me I don't need to put any cream on my bags, and I'd like to know if there are other things I should avoid as well. Thanks all.


I’ve only owned both of mine for a little over a year so I’m not sure I’m the best person to answer, but so far I’d say the only difference in ageing is the Josephine (in Blush) feels a little less matt on the front and back maybe. Not shiny at all, just doesn’t have quite the same dry matt feeling that the base still has. I’ve carried her in all weathers though and rubbed against clothing more I think. I could be wrong but the Blush leather feels slightly tougher to me. I haven’t used any products on either bag, with the exception of a lexol leather wipe on the handle of the Josephine once to remove a random blue mark (colour transfer maybe?) but that disappeared completely.


----------



## Tonimichelle

In case it helps anyone this is the difference in the grain. Pauline taupe is Taurillon Gex, Josephine in sand Taurillon Blush, the turquoise Ulysse is H Togo and I’m pretty sure both Macarons are Taurillon Gex.


----------



## galex101404

DoggieBags said:


> Not sure if this helps. I got a Gaby PM in chili a couple of weeks ago and just took a close up of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921950


The grain on your Gaby is gorgeous  thanks for sharing!


----------



## galex101404

Tonimichelle said:


> In case it helps anyone this is the difference in the grain. Pauline taupe is Taurillon Gex, Josephine in sand Taurillon Blush, the turquoise Ulysse is H Togo and I’m pretty sure both Macarons are Taurillon Gex.
> View attachment 4922696
> View attachment 4922697
> View attachment 4922698


This is very helpful! Thanks for posting


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hi!
Does anyone have a Gaby bb?  Could you please take a photo or tell me what fits in the bag?  I carry two key fobs, a small card case, a soft-sided case with my reading glasses, an iPhone X, an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector, and a small packet of disinfectant wipes.  It all fits in a Gucci Soho, with loads of room to spare.
Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

optimisticqt said:


> For those who own both type of leather: Do they age different? Do you do anything to maintain/care for your bags? Moynat tells me I don't need to put any cream on my bags, and I'd like to know if there are other things I should avoid as well. Thanks all.


The Gaby Blush leather is a newer one so direct comparison of aging to Gex is a bit tricky.  My first bag, a Pauline, is now almost 10 years old (from the first collection).  She was in frequent rotation for the first four or five years (I probably carried her 2-3 times per week).  She is now blissfully smooshy.  Another one from a year or so later had had _significantly_ less usage and is still rather stiff as it was when new. The _rigide_ bags with the Gex leather (e.g., Rejane) are a different story with how the leather changes over time (it changes much less in my experience).

The Gabys started out more smooshy to begin with and are much younger, but my impression is that they age similarly (that is to say, still looking great but more soft/pliable over time).

No cream, no wipes, no chemicals.  (I always wipe off hand cream from my palms so my bag handles don't get dosed with it.)  Don't take it out in a monsoon but it gets wet in the rain dry it off as soon as you get indoors.  Wipe it gently with a soft cloth before storing (I keep mine with pillow inserts, in dustbags, standing upright on closet shelves).  That's it.  If it needs pampering Moynat offers that service, although after ten years with my first Moynat bag I have never seen the need - it is softer but still looks fabulous. 

(Also I don't think you could go wrong reading up on H Togo and Clemence for equivalent maintenance tips.)  HTH!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have a Gaby bb?  Could you please take a photo or tell me what fits in the bag?  I carry two key fobs, a small card case, a soft-sided case with my reading glasses, an iPhone X, an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector, and a small packet of disinfectant wipes.  It all fits in a Gucci Soho, with loads of room to spare.
> Thank you!


I am delinquent in taking some photos for various threads so will stage a day out with BB and share that tomorrow.  But, based on your kit you should be fine.  (My typical BB carry is lipstick, wipes, glasses, iPhone max, Kleenex, keys, Bastia, and card case, and there is room to spare.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I am delinquent in taking some photos for various threads so will stage a day out with BB and share that tomorrow.  But, based on your kit you should be fine.  (My typical BB carry is lipstick, wipes, glasses, iPhone max, Kleenex, keys, Bastia, and card case, and there is room to spare.)


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have a Gaby bb?  Could you please take a photo or tell me what fits in the bag?  I carry two key fobs, a small card case, a soft-sided case with my reading glasses, an iPhone X, an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector, and a small packet of disinfectant wipes.  It all fits in a Gucci Soho, with loads of room to spare.
> Thank you!


Here is my Gaby BB with the Prada pouch I use as insert. I have the following items in the insert:

iPhone 12 max
Card case
2 Bastias
Wipes
Kleenex
Lipstick case
And there is still room inside of the insert
There is also still room in the bag at the ends of the filled insert.  For extra credit I added a larger than my usual pair of sunnies in a soft case on the top of the insert.  The bag closes fine, the snaps snap, and no bulging.  She looks happy!
HTH!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Here is my Gaby BB with the Prada pouch I use as insert. I have the following items in the insert:
> 
> iPhone 12 max
> Card case
> 2 Bastias
> Wipes
> Kleenex
> Lipstick case
> And there is still room inside of the insert
> There is also still room in the bag at the ends of the filled insert.  For extra credit I added a larger than my usual pair of sunnies in a soft case on the top of the insert.  The bag closes fine, the snaps snap, and no bulging.  She looks happy!
> HTH!
> 
> View attachment 4923609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923610
> 
> View attachment 4923613
> 
> View attachment 4923614
> View attachment 4923615


Wow!  Thank you!  This is wonderful!  I’m lovin’ the look and the color!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I love this combo on 24S’ website.  It makes me think of Spring, and creamsicles from an ice cream truck.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I love this combo on 24S’ website.  It makes me think of Spring, and creamsicles from an ice cream truck.
> View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924079


This is sooo dreamy!!


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have a Gaby bb?  Could you please take a photo or tell me what fits in the bag?  I carry two key fobs, a small card case, a soft-sided case with my reading glasses, an iPhone X, an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector, and a small packet of disinfectant wipes.  It all fits in a Gucci Soho, with loads of room to spare.
> Thank you!



Chiming in to say this sounds like it would fit perfectly in a Gaby BB! I normally carry a small compact wallet/a card holder (these days it's a Loewe card holder or what they call a "coin holder"), a Bastia and an extra envelope card holder. Then I have two phones, an iPhone XS and a bigger Samsung, a soft eyeglass case, a small alcohol bottle, and a small tissue packet. I had a Gucci Disco Soho in the past, too, and it was my default crossbody for a few months, and all of those things fit fine inside.

I'll try to take some photos soon to illustrate this response better. My Gaby BB is just in the cabinet these days stuffed with a little bag pillow. I had noticed after about a year that the sides on the bottom were creasing, which made me decide to order a bag puff/pillow just a couple weeks ago


----------



## konacoffee

Styleanyone said:


> So what is the difference between BB and mini.  I thought BB is mini or mini is nano?



You're right - BB and Mini are the same, I just use them interchangeably.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m sad.
I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.


This really sucks, Sourisbrune!  I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you---I remember you were so excited about this piece.  Agree that this isn't a good luck for them...  UGH.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.


I’m so sorry!! You’ve been waiting so long too  Here’s to better vibes from Moynat in 2021 and also to a better new year all around!


----------



## hazel.623

bagnut1 said:


> Here is my Gaby BB with the Prada pouch I use as insert. I have the following items in the insert:
> 
> iPhone 12 max
> Card case
> 2 Bastias
> Wipes
> Kleenex
> Lipstick case
> And there is still room inside of the insert
> There is also still room in the bag at the ends of the filled insert.  For extra credit I added a larger than my usual pair of sunnies in a soft case on the top of the insert.  The bag closes fine, the snaps snap, and no bulging.  She looks happy!
> HTH!
> 
> View attachment 4923609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923610
> 
> View attachment 4923613
> 
> View attachment 4923614
> View attachment 4923615


Amazing! It can store more than I thought! My SA keep one emerald Gaby bb for me to try. I will go and try the Gaby bb when I take my pre-ordered China new year charm. The charm is cute but seems like at limited stock.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.


I'm so sorry to hear that! This really isn't good at all. Especially after they rolled out the new combos and ostentatious macaron versions...

We'll all keep our fingers crossed for 2021!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.


Omg. That is so uncool. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## quadmama

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.



Oh I am sorry to hear about this. I was so looking forward to seeing it in that color combo in the small size..... it's hard to not be rewarded after all these months of waiting. Hopefully something else will catch your attention? Maybe finally getting the Gaby bb?????


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Rejane Nano has come into NYC Sak’s.  It’s so tiny.


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano has come into NYC Sak’s.  It’s so tiny.
> View attachment 4926556
> View attachment 4926557
> View attachment 4926558
> View attachment 4926559


Those colors  Thank you so much for sharing as always @Sourisbrune !


----------



## Yinglin

Hi de


m220888 said:


> Hi! I've been a member for just over a month now and this is my first post. I started my Moynat collection just over a year ago when I came across the Gabrielle. I have both the Gabrielle(my first bag from Moynat) and the clutch.
> 
> Since I only got the clutch about 2 months ago, I haven't used it much but I'm liking it a lot so far. While I did try the clutch at the store quite a long time ago, I only just decided to purchase it recently because I didn't think it would be as practical as other bags at that time. However I can say that I'm so happy to have the clutch in my collection now and you don't have to worry about there being any issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882570


Hi dear~ how are you like your gabrielle clutch so far? Do you know if it comes in gold hw? im thinking to buy one for Xmas.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello ladies! I have been admiring Moynat for a long time but now im really considering buying my first piece. I am thinking Gabrielle clutch, but i would like it in black and gold hardware. I have only seen it in silver hw, do you know it it comes in gold? my second option would be either a gabrielle mini or gaby mini. Thanks for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Miss_HK

Hi all, I wanted to start my first Moynat journey with the Rejane, the shape and structure is just perfect! I am currently looking at two options, maybe I can get some suggestions and thoughts?

- Option 1: Rejane bb (20cm) in emerald green with GHW
- Option 2: pre-order Rejane 23cm emerald green with GHW, 6 months wait but it is okay for me

Anyone know how much you can fit in a Rejane bb (20cm)? 2 phones + card holder + key + lipstick, is that it?
Anyone owns a Rejane 23 that can share their thoughts on the bag too?

I have asked the SA to send me some photos of the Rejane bb vs Gaby bb, thought I will share with you all here! ◡̈


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.



I am so so sorry to read this @Sourisbrune, and I am so disappointed with how they handled this. They should have fulfilled all SOs and not just decide suddenly not to make them, even if it takes a little longer. So sad. I hope 2021 is better, too. Are you still considering the Gaby BB?



Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano has come into NYC Sak’s.  It’s so tiny.
> View attachment 4926556
> View attachment 4926557
> View attachment 4926558
> View attachment 4926559



Thank you as always for sharing, I love these photos. My SA also showed me their nanos that came in and unfortunately I just feel they're too small. Cute, but I don't buy bags that don't fit my cellphones! As The Bag Hag, it really is more of an SLG to me than a bag. I am also not to keen on the proportions of the clasp/lock against the nano size. These photos just confirm to me I made the right decision not ordering the Rejane nano and just how beautiful the emerald Rejane BB is. Sigh! 



Yinglin said:


> Hello ladies! I have been admiring Moynat for a long time but now im really considering buying my first piece. I am thinking Gabrielle clutch, but i would like it in black and gold hardware. I have only seen it in silver hw, do you know it it comes in gold? my second option would be either a gabrielle mini or gaby mini. Thanks for your comments and suggestions.



I think it comes in gold hardware but in box or satin calf leather... If you do a quick "Gabrielle clutch" search in this thread, you will see some photos. I am especially thinking of photos that Sourisbrune has posted in the past. However, I am not sure in terms of availability and it would be best to ask a boutique about that. The Gabrielle BB and Gaby BB are great alternatives, I love them both.



Miss_HK said:


> Hi all, I wanted to start my first Moynat journey with the Rejane, the shape and structure is just perfect! I am currently looking at two options, maybe I can get some suggestions and thoughts?
> 
> - Option 1: Rejane bb (20cm) in emerald green with GHW
> - Option 2: pre-order Rejane 23cm emerald green with GHW, 6 months wait but it is okay for me
> 
> Anyone know how much you can fit in a Rejane bb (20cm)? 2 phones + card holder + key + lipstick, is that it?
> Anyone owns a Rejane 23 that can share their thoughts on the bag too?
> 
> I have asked the SA to send me some photos of the Rejane bb vs Gaby bb, thought I will share with you all here! ◡̈



Welcome! I'm pretty sure I've seen a few posts in this thread of the emerald Rejane BB as I've searched it in the past. I don't own either yet so can't comment further, but that thread search might help


----------



## bagnut1

I would think hard about the pre-order likelihood of fulfillment - per @Sourisbrune 's recent experience, given the creative flux they are in they seem to not think much of just deciding not to fill customer orders.

Also it's weird that SAs seem not to have seen anything of any new designs. During Ramesh era there were prototypes, SAs got images of those and pre-release models to show clients.  It's been six months since Ramesh's departure was announced, and surely _something_ was being designed before that.  Where is everything?  (And no, I don't count those logo totes as new designs.)

The latest IG photos of nano Rejanes reminded me of Big Eyes paintings.  (I was going to share a collage but decided to spare us all - you can't unsee.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I am so so sorry to read this @Sourisbrune, and I am so disappointed with how they handled this. They should have fulfilled all SOs and not just decide suddenly not to make them, even if it takes a little longer. So sad. I hope 2021 is better, too. Are you still considering the Gaby BB?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you as always for sharing, I love these photos. My SA also showed me their nanos that came in and unfortunately I just feel they're too small. Cute, but I don't buy bags that don't fit my cellphones! As The Bag Hag, it really is more of an SLG to me than a bag. I am also not to keen on the proportions of the clasp/lock against the nano size. These photos just confirm to me I made the right decision not ordering the Rejane nano and just how beautiful the emerald Rejane BB is. Sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it comes in gold hardware but in box or satin calf leather... If you do a quick "Gabrielle clutch" search in this thread, you will see some photos. I am especially thinking of photos that Sourisbrune has posted in the past. However, I am not sure in terms of availability and it would be best to ask a boutique about that. The Gabrielle BB and Gaby BB are great alternatives, I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm pretty sure I've seen a few posts in this thread of the emerald Rejane BB as I've searched it in the past. I don't own either yet so can't comment further, but that thread search might help


The Gaby bb is on my revised wishlist.  A friend is selling some of her pristine Hermès bags she’s rarely used.  I have my eyes on a couple of her bags at discounted prices, and she’s willing to sell them to me at my speed.  Somehow I’m going to fit the Gaby bb into the mix.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I am so so sorry to read this @Sourisbrune, and I am so disappointed with how they handled this. They should have fulfilled all SOs and not just decide suddenly not to make them, even if it takes a little longer. So sad. I hope 2021 is better, too. Are you still considering the Gaby BB?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you as always for sharing, I love these photos. My SA also showed me their nanos that came in and unfortunately I just feel they're too small. Cute, but I don't buy bags that don't fit my cellphones! As The Bag Hag, it really is more of an SLG to me than a bag. I am also not to keen on the proportions of the clasp/lock against the nano size. These photos just confirm to me I made the right decision not ordering the Rejane nano and just how beautiful the emerald Rejane BB is. Sigh!



The Nano beside the Réjane bb demonstrates it’s itty-bittiness.  The photo also shows how Moynat used the same size hardware on the two different sizes. The Réjane bb is a beautiful color.


----------



## trunkdevil

Sourisbrune said:


> The Nano beside the Réjane bb demonstrates it’s itty-bittiness.  The photo also shows how Moynat used the same size hardware on the two different sizes. The Réjane bb is a beautiful color.


The fact that Moynat used the BB size hardware on the Nano makes me love it even more! Patiently waiting for the Ocean blue to arrive


----------



## bagnut1

lvisland said:


> The fact that Moynat used the BB size hardware on the Nano makes me love it even more! Patiently waiting for the Ocean blue to arrive


I can see the cuteness appeal with such a tiny bag.  However, it reads to me like the designer was lazy, in contrast to how attentive Ramesh was to the proportions of every element when introducing new bag sizes.  Perhaps they didn't want to bother to do the work or have yet another sized set of hardware produced.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sad.
> I placed a payment on a pewter/silver Oh! Tote pm w/ black straps five months ago, and they decided not to make it.  They made that multi-logo tote and the pewter/silver Oh! Tote w/ red straps instead.  I waited so patiently.  I asked if I could SO, but they said Paris requests are taking months now, and the showroom (atelier) will be close at the end of this week into January, for the holidays.  I really like Moynat, but realllllllllly!  Not a good look post sale.  Hopefully 2021 will bring good vibes from Moynat.



I am so sorry to hear this, @Sourisbrune!
It's such a shame as I am also really looking forward to seeing it. 
Honestly I feel the way they handled regarding this order is rather uncool and extremely unprofessional - simply can't take someone's order/monies 5 months ago and then turn around decide to cancel it, any "respectable" company should have honour it!


----------



## trunkdevil

bagnut1 said:


> I can see the cuteness appeal with such a tiny bag. However, it reads to me like the designer was lazy, in contrast to how attentive Ramesh was to the proportions of every element when introducing new bag sizes. Perhaps they didn't want to bother to do the work or have yet another sized set of hardware produced.


I doubt that is the case since there’s already a smaller Rejane model with even smaller hardware.. like Hermes mini Kelly small. And that felt cheap. I’m actually a little surprised they didn’t shrink the hardware to cut costs, given the new direction they’re heading in.


----------



## bagnut1

lvisland said:


> I doubt that is the case since there’s already a smaller Rejane model with even smaller hardware.. like Hermes mini Kelly small. And that felt cheap. I’m actually a little surprised they didn’t shrink the hardware to cut costs, given the new direction they’re heading in.


What?


----------



## Hermesanity

Miss_HK said:


> Hi all, I wanted to start my first Moynat journey with the Rejane, the shape and structure is just perfect! I am currently looking at two options, maybe I can get some suggestions and thoughts?
> 
> - Option 1: Rejane bb (20cm) in emerald green with GHW
> - Option 2: pre-order Rejane 23cm emerald green with GHW, 6 months wait but it is okay for me
> 
> Anyone know how much you can fit in a Rejane bb (20cm)? 2 phones + card holder + key + lipstick, is that it?
> Anyone owns a Rejane 23 that can share their thoughts on the bag too?
> 
> I have asked the SA to send me some photos of the Rejane bb vs Gaby bb, thought I will share with you all here! ◡̈


Hi, this is what I can fit in my Rejane BB if I invoke all of my 3D puzzle skills:

- BV card case
- Calvi (with keys)
- 2 phones (only one shown here as I'm using the other to take the photo)
- Full pack of tissues
- Face mask in plastic baggie (my cloth one will take too much room when I need to maximize bag real estate)
- 50 ml hand sanitizer spray
- lipstick / lip balm

Hope this helps!





ETA: My phone is about 16 cm long, and I have to wedge it in at the longest section of the bag. Wanted to note this because it can take some maneuvering!


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, @Sourisbrune!
> It's such a shame as I am also really looking forward to seeing it.
> Honestly I feel the way they handled regarding this order is rather uncool and extremely unprofessional - simply can't take someone's order/monies 5 months ago and then turn around decide to cancel it, any "respectable" company should have honour it!


I think what bothers me the most, besides the wait, is Moynat charging my card and sitting on the $$$$ for several months.  Though it wasn’t much, it was money I didn’t have to go towards something else.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> I think what bothers me the most, besides the wait, is Moynat charging my card and sitting on the $$$$ for several months.  Though it wasn’t much, it was money I didn’t have to go towards something else.


That's terrible. I feel like they should return you $$$$ with interest!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> That's terrible. I feel like they should return you $$$$ with interest!


Thank you for that thought! 
I’m okay.  I have my money; and it was a want, not a need.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for that thought!
> I’m okay.  I have my money; and it was a want, not a need.


Still, a little something would have been appropriate.  The small printed macrons used to fill that purpose nicely.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Still, a little something would have been appropriate.  The small printed macrons used to fill that purpose nicely.


100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture by way of apology @Sourisbrune, that’s a long time to wait while they hold the money. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that Moynat comes good next year, but I’d be very unlikely to ever place an SO having heard your experience.


----------



## littleunicorn

bagnut1 said:


> Still, a little something would have been appropriate.  The small printed macrons used to fill that purpose nicely.


100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture!

Also if we think this through, IF the table is turned and we, the client, decide to cancel a pre-paid order 5 months down the line, will Moynat ever going to agree to refund the monies they hold? I seriously doubt they will agree to do so regardless the reason behind it.
So how on earth they can simply "hold" someone's monies for such a long time and then just turn around with a lousy excuse of "decided not to make it"?? It takes them 5 months to make this decision?
An order was taken 5 months ago so the least they can and should have done is to honour it (the ones which has paid and patiently waited for this long) - the act is pure ugly and lack of customer care in mind.

I hate to say and assume this, but this might be the Moynat we should expected from now on. 
Hopefully this wont be the case but its not looking good from where I stand.

It get nothing to do with me however I am rather unhappy with the way that @Sourisbrune was treated.


----------



## bagnut1

littleunicorn said:


> 100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture!
> 
> Also if we think this through, IF the table is turned and we, the client, decide to cancel a pre-paid order 5 months down the line, will Moynat ever going to agree to refund the monies they hold? I seriously doubt they will agree to do so regardless the reason behind it.
> So how on earth they can simply "hold" someone's monies for such a long time and then just turn around with a lousy excuse of "decided not to make it"?? It takes them 5 months to make this decision?
> An order was taken 5 months ago so the least they can and should have done is to honour it (the ones which has paid and patiently waited for this long) - the act is pure ugly and lack of customer care in mind.
> 
> I hate to say and assume this, but this might be the Moynat we should expected from now on.
> Hopefully this wont be the case but its not looking good from where I stand.
> 
> It get nothing to do with me however I am rather unhappy with the way that @Sourisbrune was treated.


I agree totally.  A TV "Doctor" is known for saying something like "the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior."  Just because he's sort of a quack doesn't make this statement any less true.

The management changes, creative changes, and this shabby treatment of clients are very bad signs for next year.  (And have I mentioned the logos?????)

Also, @Sourisbrune I have been under the impression for quite some time that they know your actual identity and how much of a cheerleader for the brand you are here.  If that is in fact correct it makes the non-fulfillment without any token recompense even worse.

- Your friend in baggage, Debby Downer.


----------



## m220888

Miss_HK said:


> Hi all, I wanted to start my first Moynat journey with the Rejane, the shape and structure is just perfect! I am currently looking at two options, maybe I can get some suggestions and thoughts?
> 
> - Option 1: Rejane bb (20cm) in emerald green with GHW
> - Option 2: pre-order Rejane 23cm emerald green with GHW, 6 months wait but it is okay for me
> 
> Anyone know how much you can fit in a Rejane bb (20cm)? 2 phones + card holder + key + lipstick, is that it?
> Anyone owns a Rejane 23 that can share their thoughts on the bag too?
> 
> I have asked the SA to send me some photos of the Rejane bb vs Gaby bb, thought I will share with you all here! ◡̈



Hello, thanks for sharing the photos! I love the emerald green with GHW combination and the gaby BB one is definitely on my wish list. 

That's a photo of the inside of a Rejane 23. I've placed a small pack of tissues, a phone(15 cm long), a 5 slot zipper cardholder and a wallet slightly bigger than the phone in there for some idea of the capacity. I usually put in the longer items first like my wallet, phone, cardholder, tissue packs and use the excess corner spaces for the smaller items like lipstick/keys/sanitizer. I find it pretty easy to grab items from the bag because I usually only place a foldable nylon shopping tote bag on top of everything but there's enough depth and space to put in a few more small items on top of the longer items with this bag.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I think what bothers me the most, besides the wait, is Moynat charging my card and sitting on the $$$$ for several months.  Though it wasn’t much, it was money I didn’t have to go towards something else.


They really should have come through with the order because it was approved. If there was any question as to why it couldn’t have been done, they never should have taken your deposit in the first place. I was told for SO  if they have the material it most likely can be done pending design approval so if they didn’t have the canvas they would have said so. And then to hold your money for that long?! I understand they’re in transition, but then they probably should have suspended taking SO temporarily. Your situation is just poor customer service and bad business.


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> I would think hard about the pre-order likelihood of fulfillment - per @Sourisbrune 's recent experience, given the creative flux they are in they seem to not think much of just deciding not to fill customer orders.
> 
> Also it's weird that SAs seem not to have seen anything of any new designs. During Ramesh era there were prototypes, SAs got images of those and pre-release models to show clients.  It's been six months since Ramesh's departure was announced, and surely _something_ was being designed before that.  Where is everything?  (And no, I don't count those logo totes as new designs.)
> 
> The latest IG photos of nano Rejanes reminded me of Big Eyes paintings.  (I was going to share a collage but decided to spare us all - you can't unsee.)



The last "prototype" I saw was the revised Cabotin without the top handle. It spurred me into getting mine for fear they'd be replaced.

I still have a Rejane BB and a Gaby BB on my list, possibly a Gaby PM/MM in Taupe w/ SHW as well. Moynat's direction aside, I think I'm almost at bag peace. 

@Sourisbrune - I'm sorry to hear about what happened! It's just crazy they would sit on your money for long then cancel it. It really seems contrary to Moynat's great customer service and makes me more nervous about the future of Moynat. :|


----------



## Panthere2015

Is the lining of the Rejane always perle calfskin or does it depend on the leather (or colour) of the bag?

Thank you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Still, a little something would have been appropriate.  The small printed macrons used to fill that purpose nicely.


Two great minds think alike.   I thought the same, for all who have had orders unfulfilled.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> 100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture by way of apology @Sourisbrune, that’s a long time to wait while they hold the money. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that Moynat comes good next year, but I’d be very unlikely to ever place an SO having heard your experience.



I remember an earlier post from someone who had two bag orders cancelled.  I felt sorry for that person- the disappointment (and cost) of two bags cancelled.

I was beginning to suspect something was going on when the pewter Oh! Tote pm was supposed to be out in September, then October, and then in late October, or early November.  By November, the multi-logo bags had come out and I found out the Oh! Tote would be available towards the end of November. 

I called Moynat the end of November (twice) and two people told me Moynat decided not to make it.  One SA told me that I could wait to see if Moynat changes its mind (though the SA highly doubted that would happen given Covid closures and the company changes).  I decided to refund my card and maintain a consistent communication to find out what’s happening with the tote.  The latest communication confirmed Moynat decided not to make the size/color Oh! Tote I preordered.  Instead, Moynat is hoping that people will go for the multi-logo style larger tote.  I just wonder when that decision was made.

I‘ve communicated back and forth with Ramesh a few times.  This month, I’m holding my breath and clicking send on a message- asking about his future plans.  He’s always been cryptic and mysterious about his business life, yet I will post what little crumb he feeds me, and maybe we will figure out his next move, based on the crumb, together.  Maybe a little Ramesh competition will make Moynat up its game.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> 100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture by way of apology @Sourisbrune, that’s a long time to wait while they hold the money. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that Moynat comes good next year, but I’d be very unlikely to ever place an SO having heard your experience.


Covid closures, changes in the inner workings Moynat has made to improve customer experiences (but have temporarily complicated production), and the two weeks closure of the showroom (atelier) for the holidays have made SO approval temporarily unpredictable.  Hopefully the new year will be different and we will see things running smoothly.  
For the most part, I think SO are treated like gold.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I agree totally.  A TV "Doctor" is known for saying something like "the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior."  Just because he's sort of a quack doesn't make this statement any less true.
> 
> The management changes, creative changes, and this shabby treatment of clients are very bad signs for next year.  (And have I mentioned the logos?????)
> 
> Also, @Sourisbrune I have been under the impression for quite some time that they know your actual identity and how much of a cheerleader for the brand you are here.  If that is in fact correct it makes the non-fulfillment without any token recompense even worse.
> 
> - Your friend in baggage, Debby Downer.



Well, thank you Debby.

Yes, I am a Moynat cheerleader, until I start seeing consistent bad customer relations, bad designs, and poor workmanship.  The preorder mishaps are bad, but it sounds like other clients have received pristine special orders early.  That’s great, but believe me- my eyebrows are raised and I will be watching for future client relation behavior.

The latest designs are not my taste, but they’ve only had a few new bags.  I‘m cautiously hopefully for the Spring lines.

I’ve seen a couple of bags with questionable workmanship.  I think I know the reason, but it’s no excuse.  I have always felt Moynat is a company I didn’t have to worry about when it came to workmanship, but knowing about some of the changes going on, I will be watching and inspecting.  I hope they will strive to continue the wonderful workmanship.

We’ll see.  I’ll be honest- if I see slippages in these three areas after this initial change/Covid year, I will be vocal about it.  The company walks a fine line with me.  They’ll have to prove themselves in 2021.


----------



## Sourisbrune

littleunicorn said:


> 100% agree, the least they could do is offer a goodwill gesture!
> 
> Also if we think this through, IF the table is turned and we, the client, decide to cancel a pre-paid order 5 months down the line, will Moynat ever going to agree to refund the monies they hold? I seriously doubt they will agree to do so regardless the reason behind it.
> So how on earth they can simply "hold" someone's monies for such a long time and then just turn around with a lousy excuse of "decided not to make it"?? It takes them 5 months to make this decision?
> An order was taken 5 months ago so the least they can and should have done is to honour it (the ones which has paid and patiently waited for this long) - the act is pure ugly and lack of customer care in mind.
> 
> I hate to say and assume this, but this might be the Moynat we should expected from now on.
> Hopefully this wont be the case but its not looking good from where I stand.
> 
> It get nothing to do with me however I am rather unhappy with the way that @Sourisbrune was treated.


Thank you for your supportive stance.
I decided to refund my money, given the bag was not coming.  I guess Moynat could say I cancelled my order, but I  would argue that they had charged my card and held onto the money for a bag style, I was later told, they chose not to make.  I’m not angry, upset, and I‘m no longer disappointed.  As I stated in an earlier post, I’m just curious when they decided not to make the bag style combination; and we’re they planning to contact me about it?  I’m also curious if the earlier poster who mentioned her bags were cancelled had purchased an Oh! Tote, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Panthere2015 said:


> Is the lining of the Rejane always perle calfskin or does it depend on the leather (or colour) of the bag?
> 
> Thank you.


Good question.  Sometimes the bags are color-blocked or multi-colored, but I think the linings remain the Moynat signature perle calfskin.  Here’s an example from my iPad vault.


----------



## savoy85

Following up with @Sourisbrune 's recent (and eloquent) comments, it made me think of a question for our Moynat community. 

Absolute worst case scenario; we see a continuation in Spring of declining customer service, quality control issues, and further departure from Moynat's historically low-key aesthetic (I'm looking at you, giant logo). I'm 100% hoping this doesn't happen, but theoretically speaking...

Where do you think you would take your business? Aside from Hermès, it's hard for me to think of another establishment on par with Moynat quality. In terms of craftsmanship, I've heard wonderful things about Peter Nitz but have never seen any of his pieces in person. 

I, too, am looking forward to seeing what Ramesh does next. Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> Following up with @Sourisbrune 's recent (and eloquent) comments, it made me think of a question for our Moynat community.
> 
> Absolute worst case scenario; we see a continuation in Spring of declining customer service, quality control issues, and further departure from Moynat's historically low-key aesthetic (I'm looking at you, giant logo). I'm 100% hoping this doesn't happen, but theoretically speaking...
> 
> Where do you think you would take your business? Aside from Hermès, it's hard for me to think of another establishment on par with Moynat quality. In terms of craftsmanship, I've heard wonderful things about Peter Nitz but have never seen any of his pieces in person.
> 
> I, too, am looking forward to seeing what Ramesh does next. Curious to hear your thoughts.



If that unpleasant scenario happens I will definitely do a few things:

Keep my eye on Ramesh - I will, I am sure, be able to find at least one thing he creates in his next act worthy of my spend.
Dial back the number of new bags I get each year and limit those to mainly Hermès.  I might also expand my consignment H purchases a bit beyond my current limited focus on discontinued models/leathers - there is plenty of excellent condition non-B/K/C inventory out there at good prices.  (Of those I only care about the K and am content with what I already have.)
Look more closely at possibly a bag or two from Asprey, Launer, or other old houses still making high quality classics.  I too have heard good things here at TPF about Peter Nitz but that's all I know for now.
Pay attention to where key SAs go if they find the new regime to not be what they signed up for.  
Lastly, I have been toying with trying something from Mirta, mentioned a while back by @diane278.  Their brands' price points are significantly lower but there are some interesting bags there and it's all Italian craftsmanship. I once owned a bag by one of their brands and as I recall it was a beautifully made bag.
Or maybe I will just sell everything and become a vegan.  This is probably the wiser path........ (and what if Ramesh were to emerge as a pioneer designer in luxury faux-leather????  Wouldn't that be amazing???  Stella McCartney has this pretty much to herself and I don't care for her bag designs.)


----------



## Momoe Mint

Yinglin said:


> Hello ladies! I have been admiring Moynat for a long time but now im really considering buying my first piece. I am thinking Gabrielle clutch, but i would like it in black and gold hardware. I have only seen it in silver hw, do you know it it comes in gold? my second option would be either a gabrielle mini or gaby mini. Thanks for your comments and suggestions.



Yes, I just purchased mine (black calf with ghw) from South Coast Plaza.  I think I may have gotten the last piece in store.  The box is going under the Christmas tree as soon as it gets here.  More patience to me...  IMHO, I think a gabrielle mini may be more versatile. My studded gabrielle mini has served me well since I got her, a really versatile and functional bag, whether I am dressed up or otherwise.


----------



## Momoe Mint

I am not a gaby fan though.


----------



## Momoe Mint

Sourisbrune said:


> The Rejane Nano has come into NYC Sak’s.  It’s so tiny.
> View attachment 4926556
> View attachment 4926557
> View attachment 4926558
> View attachment 4926559


Indeed, a tiny one, I'm sure my daughter would love, esp the ocean color one.  I think for myself, I would get the BB/mini rejane to accompany my PM one.  Always another bag to get, where is this madness leading me to, lol  The excuse is always, I can pass them down to my daughter.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Following up with @Sourisbrune 's recent (and eloquent) comments, it made me think of a question for our Moynat community.
> 
> Absolute worst case scenario; we see a continuation in Spring of declining customer service, quality control issues, and further departure from Moynat's historically low-key aesthetic (I'm looking at you, giant logo). I'm 100% hoping this doesn't happen, but theoretically speaking...
> 
> Where do you think you would take your business? Aside from Hermès, it's hard for me to think of another establishment on par with Moynat quality. In terms of craftsmanship, I've heard wonderful things about Peter Nitz but have never seen any of his pieces in person.
> 
> I, too, am looking forward to seeing what Ramesh does next. Curious to hear your thoughts.


Awwwwww.  Thank you!
 I second what @bagnut1 wrote.

My plans: (1) I’m snapping up one or two pre-loved Hermès bags. (2) I’ve (also) wanted a Kelly 25 for years, but at an appointment last week, my Hermès SA showed me a new bag at the top of my want list. It’s pricey,  but just my style. The only other bag on my list is a Gaby bb.  I will check out Knightly’s Spring line, and if there is something I have to have, I’ll probably get it (depending on price increases,...).

I am curious about any future SA movement.  Moynat’s stand alone store in NYC closed, yet I’ve been told they will find a new location and open, again, in Summer 2021.  I hope that happens.  

In my opinion, LV and Chanel dropped off my radar this year because of quality issues, ridiculous price increases, and ‘meh’ styles.  This year, we lost some major boutiques in my home city- one Chanel, a Ferragamo, a Jimmy Choo, and a few others are not looking good.  Hermès is going strong because of its dedicated clientele.  I don’t know what would become of Moynat‘s and other luxury brands’ SA’s, after a year like 2020.  Even the major department store are having issues.

I suppose I’m in a luxury handbag holding pattern- waiting for my dream bags to come in (Hermès) and Ramesh to come back.  Until then, I’ll ‘chat‘ with, you, lovely people about Moynat, Ramesh, and other wonderful choices.
Sending hugs!  Be Well!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Awwwwww.  Thank you!
> I second what @bagnut1 wrote.
> 
> My plans: (1) I’m snapping up one or two pre-loved Hermès bags. (2) I’ve (also) wanted a Kelly 25 for years, but at an appointment last week, my Hermès SA showed me a new bag at the top of my want list. It’s pricey,  but just my style. The only other bag on my list is a Gaby bb.  I will check out Knightly’s Spring line, and if there is something I have to have, I’ll probably get it (depending on price increases,...).
> 
> I am curious about any future SA movement.  Moynat’s stand alone store in NYC closed, yet I’ve been told they will find a new location and open, again, in Summer 2021.  I hope that happens.
> 
> In my opinion, LV and Chanel dropped off my radar this year because of quality issues, ridiculous price increases, and ‘meh’ styles.  This year, we lost some major boutiques in my home city- one Chanel, a Ferragamo, a Jimmy Choo, and a few others are not looking good.  Hermès is going strong because of its dedicated clientele.  I don’t know what would become of Moynat‘s and other luxury brands’ SA’s, after a year like 2020.  Even the major department store are having issues.
> 
> I suppose I’m in a luxury handbag holding pattern- waiting for my dream bags to come in (Hermès) and Ramesh to come back.  Until then, I’ll ‘chat‘ with, you, lovely people about Moynat, Ramesh, and other wonderful choices.
> Sending hugs!  Be Well!


Wow about the news that the NYC boutique is closed for good---I thought only because of COVID and temporarily.  It's so beautifully outfitted... sigh.  I get that it doesn't make sense to lease a space that remains closed but what a waste of that interior! 

And if you have a chance, @Sourisbrune, would be curious what new Hermes design is that you are interested in.  I know they brought out the Trim again and the Halzan is now in a new size (I'm interested in that!).  
Thanks again for keeping us in the loop---here's hoping that Ramesh responds to you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Wow about the news that the NYC boutique is closed for good---I thought only because of COVID and temporarily.  It's so beautifully outfitted... sigh.  I get that it doesn't make sense to lease a space that remains closed but what a waste of that interior!
> 
> And if you have a chance, @Sourisbrune, would be curious what new Hermes design is that you are interested in.  I know they brought out the Trim again and the Halzan is now in a new size (I'm interested in that!).
> Thanks again for keeping us in the loop---here's hoping that Ramesh responds to you.


The new bag is the 24/24 in the size 21.
P.S.: IG search for the Hermès 24/24 size 21 brings up a Marie Claire story that shows the different ways it can be worn.  It’s 4.5” deep, so it holds quite a bit.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> The new bag is the 24/24 in the size 21.  I originally wanted a Kelly 25, then I switched to a Kelly Danse.  A few days ago I saw the 24/24 in size 29, and loved it, but smartly remembered I need a crossbody style.  The size 21 can be worn in various ways, including crossbody.  It‘s pricey, but cute.
> P.S.: IG search for the Hermès 24/24 size 21 brings up a Marie Claire story that shows the different ways it can be worn.  It’s cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929402


Thanks, @Sourisbrune


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The new bag is the 24/24 in the size 21.
> P.S.: IG search for the Hermès 24/24 size 21 brings up a Marie Claire story that shows the different ways it can be worn.  It’s 4.5” deep, so it holds quite a bit.
> View attachment 4929402


I love this bag too! Great choice!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Wh


m_ichele said:


> I love this bag too! Great choice!!


What do you think of the 29?  The 24/24 style reminds me of the Gaby w/ a back exterior pocket and w/o cinched sides.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Wh
> 
> What do you think of the 29?  The 24/24 style reminds me of the Gaby w/ a back exterior pocket and w/o cinched sides.


I like the 29 but it’s just too big for my needs. I was really excited when 24/24 came out because I love the top handle and the different ways to carry it. It’s on my wishlist too. I would love to see it in person so I can play with it just to make sure it’s practical for me  Have you had a chance to see it in person yet?


----------



## Miss_HK

Hermesanity said:


> Hi, this is what I can fit in my Rejane BB if I invoke all of my 3D puzzle skills:
> 
> - BV card case
> - Calvi (with keys)
> - 2 phones (only one shown here as I'm using the other to take the photo)
> - Full pack of tissues
> - Face mask in plastic baggie (my cloth one will take too much room when I need to maximize bag real estate)
> - 50 ml hand sanitizer spray
> - lipstick / lip balm
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4927948
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: My phone is about 16 cm long, and I have to wedge it in at the longest section of the bag. Wanted to note this because it can take some maneuvering!





Thank you @*Hermesanity*

That is extremely helpful!


----------



## Miss_HK

m220888 said:


> Hello, thanks for sharing the photos! I love the emerald green with GHW combination and the gaby BB one is definitely on my wish list.
> 
> That's a photo of the inside of a Rejane 23. I've placed a small pack of tissues, a phone(15 cm long), a 5 slot zipper cardholder and a wallet slightly bigger than the phone in there for some idea of the capacity. I usually put in the longer items first like my wallet, phone, cardholder, tissue packs and use the excess corner spaces for the smaller items like lipstick/keys/sanitizer. I find it pretty easy to grab items from the bag because I usually only place a foldable nylon shopping tote bag on top of everything but there's enough depth and space to put in a few more small items on top of the longer items with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928229


 

Thanks for sharing the photo @*m220888*

20cm seems to be feasible size! 23cm I feel was abit heavy for me, I think I am likely to go for the 20cm size then!

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions too!


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> I love this bag too! Great choice!!


I have my eye on this one too!  I appreciate the versatility though I suspect I might wear it only 2 of the multiple ways it can be worn. 

Coming back to M, I think they do fill a very particular niche as the H competitor.  H styles have been really hit or miss for me in the last few years - I've had a hard time warming up to some of their new bag designs.  The 24/24 and mosaique (have always been partial to mosaic designs) could be the only exceptions.  I *might* consider a more neutral Kelly 28 at some point again but am wary of the ubiquitousness as a status symbol and even more of playing the H games - even with less popular designs depending on which city you live in.  I think I've outgrown styles like the Evelyne and Garden Party in any case.  Why is it so hard nowadays to have a straightforward shopping experience for a high quality product?  I really hope the current issues with M are just transitioning pains and not indicative that things are going south.  I want my bag happy place to stay my bag happy place!


----------



## m220888

Miss_HK said:


> Thanks for sharing the photo @*m220888*
> 
> 20cm seems to be feasible size! 23cm I feel was abit heavy for me, I think I am likely to go for the 20cm size then!
> 
> Thanks for all the tips and suggestions too!



That's a great choice for your first Moynat bag   I saw the Rejane BB in emerald with GHW on display when I last visited the boutique and it is stunning indeed!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I like the 29 but it’s just too big for my needs. I was really excited when 24/24 came out because I love the top handle and the different ways to carry it. It’s on my wishlist too. I would love to see it in person so I can play with it just to make sure it’s practical for me  Have you had a chance to see it in person yet?



I haven’t seen the 21 in person, just the 29, but I was shown Hermès’ photos of the 21.  It‘s been in the EU and Asia for weeks, and it’s finally made its appearance in the US.  I’m drawn to it because it’s a true 8.25”x 6.?”x 4.5”.  The depth gives me plenty of room for my things on the days when I want to carry everything.  I also want a Gaby bb, but the side folds limit parts of the inside to 6” of space.  The limited space dictates what I carry for that day, so the Gaby bb is a want purchase for right now.  I don’t know how long it’ll take to obtain the 24/24-21 color I want, but I’ve put my name in with my SA (to at least play with it in person) and depending on the wait time (again), the Gaby might come first, anyway.

I suggest seeing the 29 in person, if you haven’t already.  I was surprised how small-ish it looked- but it’s short shoulder strap made it quite awkward.  I would have to special order an Evelyne strap for it.

I was drawn to Moynat, from Hermès and Delvaux, because of the designs.  H was getting a little too fancy for me and D went through a bows and ”refined-look” phase.  I, too, am no longer into the Evelyne and GP, though they are great designs.  I like M’s timeless, casual styles ... and I hope they continue.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I have my eye on this one too!  I appreciate the versatility though I suspect I might wear it only 2 of the multiple ways it can be worn.
> 
> Coming back to M, I think they do fill a very particular niche as the H competitor.  H styles have been really hit or miss for me in the last few years - I've had a hard time warming up to some of their new bag designs.  The 24/24 and mosaique (have always been partial to mosaic designs) could be the only exceptions.  I *might* consider a more neutral Kelly 28 at some point again but am wary of the ubiquitousness as a status symbol and even more of playing the H games - even with less popular designs depending on which city you live in.  I think I've outgrown styles like the Evelyne and Garden Party in any case.  Why is it so hard nowadays to have a straightforward shopping experience for a high quality product?  I really hope the current issues with M are just transitioning pains and not indicative that things are going south.  I want my bag happy place to stay my bag happy place!



I will probably wear the 21 crossbody.  I’m too old and I don’t look like the backpack type.

I agree with you about the games.  People are saying the 24/24 is the next Birkin, because some people have attached a stigma to the Birkin.  

LV has turned to games to limit an excess of their unpopular products, and to raise prices because of demand.  They also made some of their stores- leather only, and other stores- canvas only.  So, if you go to a certain store, they limit the type of product you see in person.  

Chanel has become so bad that clients have to flip through photos of upcoming styles and place a deposit to even see an item.  I think some of Chanel’s new designs are downright, ummmm, not my style.

I am a little nervous about Moynat following these models because they don’t have brick and mortar stores everywhere like LV, or an E- Commerce like Hermès.  One thing I don’t want to see is a limited stock, and if you miss out on the first wave of purchasing, the bag can be SO and made quickly for a SO price.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Awwwwww.  Thank you!
> I second what @bagnut1 wrote.
> 
> My plans: (1) I’m snapping up one or two pre-loved Hermès bags. (2) I’ve (also) wanted a Kelly 25 for years, but at an appointment last week, my Hermès SA showed me a new bag at the top of my want list. It’s pricey,  but just my style. The only other bag on my list is a Gaby bb.  I will check out Knightly’s Spring line, and if there is something I have to have, I’ll probably get it (depending on price increases,...).
> 
> I am curious about any future SA movement.  Moynat’s stand alone store in NYC closed, yet I’ve been told they will find a new location and open, again, in Summer 2021.  I hope that happens.
> 
> In my opinion, LV and Chanel dropped off my radar this year because of quality issues, ridiculous price increases, and ‘meh’ styles.  This year, we lost some major boutiques in my home city- one Chanel, a Ferragamo, a Jimmy Choo, and a few others are not looking good.  Hermès is going strong because of its dedicated clientele.  I don’t know what would become of Moynat‘s and other luxury brands’ SA’s, after a year like 2020.  Even the major department store are having issues.
> 
> I suppose I’m in a luxury handbag holding pattern- waiting for my dream bags to come in (Hermès) and Ramesh to come back.  Until then, I’ll ‘chat‘ with, you, lovely people about Moynat, Ramesh, and other wonderful choices.
> Sending hugs!  Be Well!


I am so sad to learn about the NYC store closing.  I bought my Gabrielle there exactly a year ago.  What happened to Curtis, Andrew and the others?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cool Breeze said:


> I am so sad to learn about the NYC store closing.  I bought my Gabrielle there exactly a year ago.  What happened to Curtis, Andrew and the others?


Curtis is still managing the Sak’s boutique.  It’s my understanding, many of the SA’s are working remotely, able to access the products for their clients, online.  As a matter of fact, Curtis ships the parcels for the SA’s who are working remotely.  Hopefully, Moynat will find a new home in NYC, and the store design will probably fit the progressive vibe (instead of the olde world charm) they want to project.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis is still managing the Sak’s boutique.  It’s my understanding, many of the SA’s are working remotely, able to access online the products for their clients.  As a matter of fact, Curtis ships the parcels for the SA’s who are working remotely.  Hopefully, Moynat will find a new home in NYC, and the store design will probably fit the progressive vibe (instead of the olde world charm) they want to project.


So sad to hear about the store. I wonder if they will go downtown instead of UES.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> So sad to hear about the store. I wonder if they will go downtown instead of UES.


I can see that.  But, I wonder if they’ll stay on the UES, and let the downtown traffic hit Sak’s.  It’s a commute, but I wonder where they’ll be most successful.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I can see that.  But, I wonder if they’ll stay on the UES, and let the downtown traffic hit Sak’s.  It’s a commute, but I wonder where they’ll be most successful.


Yeah, hard to say what "normal" will mean retail-wise.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> If that unpleasant scenario happens I will definitely do a few things:
> 
> Keep my eye on Ramesh - I will, I am sure, be able to find at least one thing he creates in his next act worthy of my spend.
> Dial back the number of new bags I get each year and limit those to mainly Hermès.  I might also expand my consignment H purchases a bit beyond my current limited focus on discontinued models/leathers - there is plenty of excellent condition non-B/K/C inventory out there at good prices.  (Of those I only care about the K and am content with what I already have.)
> Look more closely at possibly a bag or two from Asprey, Launer, or other old houses still making high quality classics.  I too have heard good things here at TPF about Peter Nitz but that's all I know for now.
> Pay attention to where key SAs go if they find the new regime to not be what they signed up for.
> Lastly, I have been toying with trying something from Mirta, mentioned a while back by @diane278.  Their brands' price points are significantly lower but there are some interesting bags there and it's all Italian craftsmanship. I once owned a bag by one of their brands and as I recall it was a beautifully made bag.
> Or maybe I will just sell everything and become a vegan.  This is probably the wiser path........ (and what if Ramesh were to emerge as a pioneer designer in luxury faux-leather????  Wouldn't that be amazing???  Stella McCartney has this pretty much to herself and I don't care for her bag designs.)


Peter Nitz’s workmanship looks incredible!


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> Peter Nitz’s workmanship looks incredible!


I was just browsing through some of the designs on his website and they look fantastic. I am very interested in his Lorin bag. It reminds me a bit of the Rejane, but I love the convenience of the pocket on the back. I am going to send a message to try to get more info about the bag dimensions, leather options, and pricing.


----------



## savoy85

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies on my original post! @Sourisbrune @bagnut1 @Hermesanity  

@Rocat and anyone else who may be interested, I did email Peter Nitz a few months ago and have some information on the Lorin. DM me and I'd be happy to share. 

I, too, am very sad about the Madison store and personally loved the old-world charm of the boutique. Personally, I hope whatever space they relocate to will still reflect the heritage of the brand.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> I was just browsing through some of the designs on his website and they look fantastic. I am very interested in his Lorin bag. It reminds me a bit of the Rejane, but I love the convenience of the pocket on the back. I am going to send a message to try to get more info about the bag dimensions, leather options, and pricing.


I thought of the Réjane, too.


----------



## Panthere2015

Sourisbrune said:


> Good question.  Sometimes the bags are color-blocked or multi-colored, but I think the linings remain the Moynat signature perle calfskin.  Here’s an example from my iPad vault.
> View attachment 4928928


Thank you Sourisbrune. 
I think I saw a bag with a different interior, a slightly darker leather, some time ago. I’m not completely sure though. It was a lizard Rejane. I didn’t buy it. Still waiting for the right colour.


----------



## Miss_HK

Rocat said:


> I was just browsing through some of the designs on his website and they look fantastic. I am very interested in his Lorin bag. It reminds me a bit of the Rejane, but I love the convenience of the pocket on the back. I am going to send a message to try to get more info about the bag dimensions, leather options, and pricing.



Thank you @Rocat 

Would love to know more info too!


----------



## princessofnyc

Hi all! So I am seriously considering purchasing a Gabrielle for myself for Christmas- but I'm so disappointed that the UES boutique is closed! Has anyone had experience buying from the Saks boutique? Do they tend to have a similar stock that the UES boutique had? Also will they provide a Moynat box? (Lol)

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## Rocat

savoy85 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies on my original post! @Sourisbrune @bagnut1 @Hermesanity
> 
> @Rocat and anyone else who may be interested, I did email Peter Nitz a few months ago and have some information on the Lorin. DM me and I'd be happy to share.
> 
> I, too, am very sad about the Madison store and personally loved the old-world charm of the boutique. Personally, I hope whatever space they relocate to will still reflect the heritage of the brand.


Thank you very much for the info that you provided! It was very helpful. I have been emailing back and forth with Peter to discuss options for a large version of the Lorin bag. He is very responsive and has answered all of my questions personally. For those of you that prefer smaller bags, he said the small version of the Lorin bag in a calf leather starts at 4000 and 10,000 for croc. I assume the currency is CHF since he is based in Switzerland. I will update everyone when I get more specifics about the larger version (32cm) that I am discussing with him. The bag looks really functional and I especially like the pocket on the back, which I would use for my iPhone to have quick access to it.


----------



## Rocat

Miss_HK said:


> Thank you @Rocat
> 
> Would love to know more info too!


Peter has been very responsive to all of the questions that I have asked him. I am discussing a large version of the Lorin bag with him and am currently pondering leather/color options. He said the small version of the bag starts at 4000 in a calf leather and 10,000 in croc. Obviously, the cost increases as the size goes up. He replies to messages personally, so you should definitely contact him if you are interested in one of his designs.


----------



## savoy85

Rocat said:


> Thank you very much for the info that you provided! It was very helpful. I have been emailing back and forth with Peter to discuss options for a large version of the Lorin bag. He is very responsive and has answered all of my questions personally. For those of you that prefer smaller bags, he said the small version of the Lorin bag in a calf leather starts at 4000 and 10,000 for croc. I assume the currency is CHF since he is based in Switzerland. I will update everyone when I get more specifics about the larger version (32cm) that I am discussing with him. The bag looks really functional and I especially like the pocket on the back, which I would use for my iPhone to have quick access to it.


@Rocat You're very welcome! Please keep us updated as I'm sure many would be interested to see/hear how the Lorin compares to some Moynat pieces, such as the Rejane. What originally drew me to the Lorin, aside from the design, was the hardware; definitely reminds me of the twist closure used on the Josephine which I adore.


----------



## Rocat

savoy85 said:


> @Rocat You're very welcome! Please keep us updated as I'm sure many would be interested to see/hear how the Lorin compares to some Moynat pieces, such as the Rejane. What originally drew me to the Lorin, aside from the design, was the hardware; definitely reminds me of the twist closure used on the Josephine which I adore.


Yes, the hardware is stunning. I will keep all of you posted. After looking through his IG feed and seeing so many of his completed pieces, I am even more excited.


----------



## Sourisbrune

princessofnyc said:


> Hi all! So I am seriously considering purchasing a Gabrielle for myself for Christmas- but I'm so disappointed that the UES boutique is closed! Has anyone had experience buying from the Saks boutique? Do they tend to have a similar stock that the UES boutique had? Also will they provide a Moynat box? (Lol)
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone


The Sak’s boutique has access to all of the Moynat stock, and their shelves represent different styles.  I believe Moynat boxes are still available upon request.  Curtis is at Sak’s, and he is handling the fulfillment of orders.  If Moynat has what you want available, he can ship it.


----------



## hazel.623

Hi all, I’m not sure if this news is true but anyway, just share here as an update to you guys ...

I went to take my pre-ordered Chinese New Year charm on this Monday and checked with my SA for next year stock. She told me that Emerald Gaby bb and Powder Gaby shall be the final series since Ramesh departure...no more new stock or new design until March 2021 ... well, so probably we can’t get a Valentines special edition charm or envelope card holder next year.

Up to now, SA could only guarantee that Rejane will definitely be kept in next year. Even Gaby/Gabrielle series may be discontinued... so I finally buy my little emerald bb as my Christmas gift...it is hard to say whether we can still get a nice Gaby next year. Well, I do wonder whether I shall wait for my dream colour. I would prefer a blue or yellow Gaby but anyway, emerald x gold is indeed nice! 

Honestly, I have got Madeleine ,Gabrielle, Danse, Rejane, Cabotin on hand. But Madeleine is definitely the most frequent bag I use... I’m sad to know that Madeleine maybe discontinued. I really love the colour combinations and the unique design for Madeleine... Hope the new designer could at least consider to keep Rejane, Gabrielle/Gaby and Madeleine....


----------



## kipp

hazel.623 said:


> Hi all, I’m not sure if this news is true but anyway, just share here as an update to you guys ...
> 
> I went to take my pre-ordered Chinese New Year charm on this Monday and checked with my SA for next year stock. She told me that Emerald Gaby bb and Powder Gaby shall be the final series since Ramesh departure...no more new stock or new design until March 2021 ... well, so probably we can’t get a Valentines special edition charm or envelope card holder next year.
> 
> Up to now, SA could only guarantee that Rejane will definitely be kept in next year. Even Gaby/Gabrielle series may be discontinued... so I finally buy my little emerald bb as my Christmas gift...it is hard to say whether we can still get a nice Gaby next year. Well, I do wonder whether I shall wait for my dream colour. I would prefer a blue or yellow Gaby but anyway, emerald x gold is indeed nice!
> 
> Honestly, I have got Madeleine ,Gabrielle, Danse, Rejane, Cabotin on hand. But Madeleine is definitely the most frequent bag I use... I’m sad to know that Madeleine maybe discontinued. I really love the colour combinations and the unique design for Madeleine... Hope the new designer could at least consider to keep Rejane, Gabrielle/Gaby and Madeleine....


 
If this is true, this is awful news.  @Sourisbrune can you confirm? 
@hazel.623 hope you get your Gaby bb!  

In any event, hope that all of you here have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Hermesanity

hazel.623 said:


> Hi all, I’m not sure if this news is true but anyway, just share here as an update to you guys ...
> 
> I went to take my pre-ordered Chinese New Year charm on this Monday and checked with my SA for next year stock. She told me that Emerald Gaby bb and Powder Gaby shall be the final series since Ramesh departure...no more new stock or new design until March 2021 ... well, so probably we can’t get a Valentines special edition charm or envelope card holder next year.
> 
> Up to now, SA could only guarantee that Rejane will definitely be kept in next year. Even Gaby/Gabrielle series may be discontinued... so I finally buy my little emerald bb as my Christmas gift...it is hard to say whether we can still get a nice Gaby next year. Well, I do wonder whether I shall wait for my dream colour. I would prefer a blue or yellow Gaby but anyway, emerald x gold is indeed nice!
> 
> Honestly, I have got Madeleine ,Gabrielle, Danse, Rejane, Cabotin on hand. But Madeleine is definitely the most frequent bag I use... I’m sad to know that Madeleine maybe discontinued. I really love the colour combinations and the unique design for Madeleine... Hope the new designer could at least consider to keep Rejane, Gabrielle/Gaby and Madeleine....


First, fingers crossed that you get your Gaby! The emerald and gold is such a striking combination!  Please post pictures when you receive it   

I'm shocked that they might discontinue the Gabrielle / Gaby as I thought those were as popular, if not more popular, than the Rejane!  This is very sad and rather alarming.  I wonder if they have something that they think is amazing up their sleeve and that it can "dethrone" Ramesh's designs, even the Gaby / Gabrielle while keeping only the Rejane. While I very much hope we all end up agreeing the new designs are amazing when they make their debut, I have reservations about this given the totes...


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> If this is true, this is awful news.  @Sourisbrune can you confirm?
> @hazel.623 hope you get your Gaby bb!
> 
> In any event, hope that all of you here have a wonderful holiday season!



 I will investigate.


Hermesanity said:


> First, fingers crossed that you get your Gaby! The emerald and gold is such a striking combination!  Please post pictures when you receive it
> 
> I'm shocked that they might discontinue the Gabrielle / Gaby as I thought those were as popular, if not more popular, than the Rejane!  This is very sad and rather alarming.  I wonder if they have something that they think is amazing up their sleeve and that it can "dethrone" Ramesh's designs, even the Gaby / Gabrielle while keeping only the Rejane. While I very much hope we all end up agreeing the new designs are amazing when they make their debut, I have reservations about this given the totes...



I don’t know much of anything when it comes to business, but my guess is businesses should try to not rid their shelves of a moneymaker before they find out if their new product will prove profitable.  Gabrielle and Gaby are Moynat’s most popular bags.
If the company discontinues those designs- I liken that to Hermès discontinuing the Birkin, or Chanel discontinuing the Classic, because of a creative designer change.  Sometimes the design is the brand.

*********Update**********
The Gabrielle is one bag that has at least two new colors slated for early 2021.  So it looks like it will join the Réjane next year.  No word on the Gaby, but I wonder if it’ll still be available for SO.
No word on the macarons.  I hope Moynat keeps them!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I will investigate.
> 
> 
> I don’t know much of anything when it comes to business, but my guess is businesses should try to not rid their shelves of a moneymaker before they find out if their new product will prove profitable.  Gabrielle and Gaby are Moynat’s most popular bags.
> If the company discontinues those designs- I liken that to Hermès discontinuing the Birkin, or Chanel discontinuing the Classic, because of a creative designer change.  Sometimes the design is the brand.


Sourisbrune, was it you that mentioned here a while back that M. Arnault had turned his role leading Moynat over to his son?  If that is the case it would explain the apparent diversion from attempting to become a real Hermès alternative to chasing trends.  

Regardless, I can't even.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sourisbrune, was it you that mentioned here a while back that M. Arnault had turned his role leading Moynat over to his son?  If that is the case it would explain the apparent diversion from attempting to become a real Hermès alternative to chasing trends.
> 
> Regardless, I can't even.


I had read that one of his sons involved with LVMH has dipped his toe in Moynat.  i don’t remember if it’s the Loro Piana son (another nice bag company that’s changed) or the I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son.  I remember thinking that he should choose LVMH, or stick with Moynat.  Moynat isn’t meant to follow the flashy LVMH model.  As you wrote, LVMH mentality means ‘an apparent diversion from attempting to become a real Hermès alternative.’  You’re correct.  LVMH brands tend to be much trendier than the classic Moynat.  
I don’t know.  I realize I’m of a dinosaur generation, but I think even some youngsters would agree with me- not everything has to be hip and trendy.


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> I had read that one of his sons involved with LVMH has dipped his toe in Moynat.  i don’t remember if it’s the Loro Piana son (another nice bag company that’s changed) or the I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son.  I remember thinking that he should choose LVMH, or stick with Moynat.  Moynat isn’t meant to follow the flashy LVMH model.  As you wrote, LVMH mentality means ‘an apparent diversion from attempting to become a real Hermès alternative.’  You’re correct.  LVMH brands tend to be much trendier than the classic Moynat.
> I don’t know.  I realize I’m of a dinosaur generation, but I think even some youngsters would agree with me- not everything has to be hip and trendy.


I just spit my soup out laughing at the "Loro Piana son" vs "I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son" comment  Brilliant, @Sourisbrune .

First, I'm sure we can all agree that you are far from being a dinosaur  

Second, you're exactly right: not everything has to be trendy! Do I appreciate those who are trendsetters and up-to-date on the latest thing? Of course. Have I ever been one of those people? Never. I feel like companies are forgetting there is another side to the market coin, where some of us prefer items that are classic and timeless. 

Honestly, and I hate to say this, I really fear that the greed for increased sales from new management will be a downfall for Moynat. 
Scary, sad times for beloved artisans and craftsmanship.


----------



## Rocat

savoy85 said:


> I just spit my soup out laughing at the "Loro Piana son" vs "I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son" comment  Brilliant, @Sourisbrune .
> 
> First, I'm sure we can all agree that you are far from being a dinosaur
> 
> Second, you're exactly right: not everything has to be trendy! Do I appreciate those who are trendsetters and up-to-date on the latest thing? Of course. Have I ever been one of those people? Never. I feel like companies are forgetting there is another side to the market coin, where some of us prefer items that are classic and timeless.
> 
> Honestly, and I hate to say this, I really fear that the greed for increased sales from new management will be a downfall for Moynat.
> Scary, sad times for beloved artisans and craftsmanship.


I share your concerns. The new totes that have massive logos splashed all over them are not a good sign. One of the things that I always loved about Moynat was the discreet, but exceptionally made designs. I personally think that excessive logos on bags are a way for a brand to distract from their weak designs or mediocre craftsmanship. If this is the new direction of Moynat, I am not sure anyone will continue to view them as an Hermes alternative.  Trying to stay optimistic!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I had read that one of his sons involved with LVMH has dipped his toe in Moynat.  i don’t remember if it’s the Loro Piana son (another nice bag company that’s changed) or the I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son.  I remember thinking that he should choose LVMH, or stick with Moynat.  Moynat isn’t meant to follow the flashy LVMH model.  As you wrote, LVMH mentality means ‘an apparent diversion from attempting to become a real Hermès alternative.’  You’re correct.  LVMH brands tend to be much trendier than the classic Moynat.
> I don’t know.  I realize I’m of a dinosaur generation, but I think even some youngsters would agree with me- not everything has to be hip and trendy.


You are not a dinosaur!  

If it's the Rimowa son (or if the sons have at all the same attitude about their life's calling) this is bad news IMO:  








						The son of French luxury billionaire Bernard Arnault rejects the word 'luxury': 'I don't think price should really come into the equation'
					

27-year-old Alexandre Arnault is the CEO of Rimowa, the high-end luggage company owned by his dad's multibillion-dollar luxury conglomerate.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Just to make sure I'm not crazy, I looked up the word "luxury."  The Oxford dictionary of American English dictionary defines it as "an inessential, desirable item which is expensive or difficult to obtain."  Perhaps these executives of (formerly known as) luxury goods conglomerates have decided that words no longer mean what they mean?


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> I just spit my soup out laughing at the "Loro Piana son" vs "I-want-to-reinvent-Rimowa son" comment  Brilliant, @Sourisbrune .
> 
> First, I'm sure we can all agree that you are far from being a dinosaur
> 
> Second, you're exactly right: not everything has to be trendy! Do I appreciate those who are trendsetters and up-to-date on the latest thing? Of course. Have I ever been one of those people? Never. I feel like companies are forgetting there is another side to the market coin, where some of us prefer items that are classic and timeless.
> 
> Honestly, and I hate to say this, I really fear that the greed for increased sales from new management will be a downfall for Moynat.
> Scary, sad times for beloved artisans and craftsmanship.


I’m glad I made you laugh, yet I hope you didn’t create a mess.
I feel like a dinosaur- I swear, the financial and fashion worlds are chasing after Gen Z’ers.  Hopefully, some will think those of us with some gray in our hair still have something to offer the luxury brands.
If I remember correctly, Arnault sliced-out LVMH to his kids like a pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving.  Must be nice.  It’s now theirs to make profitable, or ruin.
I’m staying optimistic until March.  With everything Moynat is taking away (I like), Knightly had better impress me more than I can imagine.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> You are not a dinosaur!
> 
> If it's the Rimowa son (or if the sons have at all the same attitude about their life's calling) this is bad news IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The son of French luxury billionaire Bernard Arnault rejects the word 'luxury': 'I don't think price should really come into the equation'
> 
> 
> 27-year-old Alexandre Arnault is the CEO of Rimowa, the high-end luggage company owned by his dad's multibillion-dollar luxury conglomerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I'm not crazy, I looked up the word "luxury."  The Oxford dictionary of American English dictionary defines it as "an inessential, desirable item which is expensive or difficult to obtain."  Perhaps these executives of (formerly known as) luxury goods conglomerates have decided that words no longer mean what they mean?


I agree, and I’m confused.  I agree with high quality standards, but price shouldn’t be considered? Arnault Jr. is collaborating with brands to bring in youthful luggage customers, yet will charge $4K for a single suitcase.  How many young people want a $4K suitcase when they could spend the $4K on a daily bag? I would think that an overpriced piece of luggage would be limiting.  He became CEO of Rimowa at 23!  Wow!  All of Arnault’s kids are into reinventing what their dad built.


----------



## Sourisbrune

To all who celebrate ...
Have a Wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> To all who celebrate ...
> Have a Wonderful Christmas!


Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## happybunny321

helloo-- does anyone know the best way to get a hold of these bags in the US? TIA


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


----------



## MommyDaze

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


I hope pre loved buyers are welcome, because I count myself as one. I don’t post often, but stalk regularly. I have both a pre loved Pauline Haut and a purchased new Josephine MM. A pre loved Gabby (as soon as I can find one in the right color and condition) is next on my list.


----------



## Tonimichelle

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


I’m pretty sure that this is the friendliest and most supportive thread I’ve yet to find and I don’t think I’ll be alone thinking that! There’s plenty of bag porn   and I’m sure it really doesn’t matter if they’re new or preowned!


----------



## Greenredapple

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


 
Of course!  I think I have to go preloved route at some point too just to get my hands on Ramesh Nair's designs. So far I only have groseille Cabotin.


----------



## Hermesanity

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


They say all roads lead to Rome - I don't think it matters one bit which road one takes so long as it leads to your dream M (or any bag for that matter) and more eye candy for the rest of us!


----------



## LJNLori

I just read the last 100 posts on this thread and am a bit concerned about the future of Moynat.  I am one of those "Hermes/Moynat only" people who can no longer stand LV or Chanel due to all the issues listed here.  I am very concerned Moynat will change too much.  I was looking at the new tote bags on 24S and they are fun, but like someone else wrote, not under the radar like the rest of the Moynat bags.  Will be checking in more often here in hopes the spring lines have great bags.  Thank you all for all the great information!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

MommyDaze said:


> I hope pre loved buyers are welcome, because I count myself as one. I don’t post often, but stalk regularly. I have both a pre loved Pauline Haut and a purchased new Josephine MM. A pre loved Gabby (as soon as I can find one in the right color and condition) is next on my list.


Yay!


Tonimichelle said:


> I’m pretty sure that this is the friendliest and most supportive thread I’ve yet to find and I don’t think I’ll be alone thinking that! There’s plenty of bag porn   and I’m sure it really doesn’t matter if they’re new or preowned!


Awesome!


Hermesanity said:


> They say all roads lead to Rome - I don't think it matters one bit which road one takes so long as it leads to your dream M (or any bag for that matter) and more eye candy for the rest of us!


Great!

What do you think is the most accessible starter bag?


----------



## optimisticqt

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What do you think is the most accessible starter bag?


A slipper slope, this question 
I asked it a while back, and have since purchased 3. My first was the Madeline strap because it can go from day to night, is light and easy to maintain. Price wise, I think the best entry is probably a tote or the Fleur.

There's a Ramesh-Moynat design for probably every type of handbag users. Be confident that whichever you choose will just be the beginning – new or not, there's no false start here.


----------



## Hermesanity

optimisticqt said:


> A slipper slope, this question
> I asked it a while back, and have since purchased 3. My first was the Madeline strap because it can go from day to night, is light and easy to maintain. Price wise, I think the best entry is probably a tote or the Fleur.
> 
> There's a Ramesh-Moynat design for probably every type of handbag users. Be confident that whichever you choose will just be the beginning – new or not, there's no false start here.


I completely agree with this!  There is so much to consider - the "right" starter bag is very personal and specific to one's tastes and needs at the time.  If you had asked me 15 years ago I might have gone for the Oh! tote (though it may have been before its inception) given my grad student lifestyle at the time.  But I acquired my first M at a very different time in my life when I wanted structure in my bags so I took home a gris touterelle Rejane pm - a bag that is still a staple in my wardrobe. @optimisticqt is so right about there being a Ramesh-Moynat design that will fit the needs of pretty much all types of handbag users out there!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It will be awhile.. since I don't see any except the canvas tote in my price range...


----------



## optimisticqt

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It will be awhile.. since I don't see any except the canvas tote in my price range...



I hope the opportunities will present themselves to you soon! I was a fan for 5 years before I could afford an M bag. In fact, I would have waited some more had Ramesh stayed. My years as a 'fan' allowed me to research – so that I could be more intentional with my purchases.

As the new year approaches, I wish everyone here a lot of good health and happiness. May the bag luck shine even brighter for us in 2021.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all.  I've been thoroughly enjoying my luggage BB, when to my dismay I noticed today a white stain on one of the handles. Pics attached.

My first thought was - hand sanitizer!, but upon closer inspection, the white stains are only in the crevices of the grain, and not on the grain itself.  I have only tried gently wiping with plain water using a soft cotton cloth, but the stain remains.  I believe this is Taurillon Gex.  Does anyone have any advice for me?  Thanks in advance.

(I should have bought handle covers.   )


----------



## kipp

First of all, Happy New Year to everyone here!  This group has been such a pleasure in a truly awful time.  Thank you!   

Second, does anyone know what is going on with pricing at Moynat?  @Sourisbrune?  I took a quick peek at 24.S site and found that the mini Rejane (not the nano) for the most part had gone up significantly in price, though there were a few at the old price.  ?????  
Many thanks in advance if anyone here knows what is going on...


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> First of all, Happy New Year to everyone here!  This group has been such a pleasure in a truly awful time.  Thank you!
> 
> Second, does anyone know what is going on with pricing at Moynat?  @Sourisbrune?  I took a quick peek at 24.S site and found that the mini Rejane (not the nano) for the most part had gone up significantly in price, though there were a few at the old price.  ?????
> Many thanks in advance if anyone here knows what is going on...
> 
> View attachment 4942514
> View attachment 4942515


I just took a look.  Geeeeeeeeezzzzz!  If I remember the general prices correctly, what in the world happened?!
Overall, the showroom and managers (Paris) have been silent given Moynat is closed until next week.  Even the SA’s and store managers I know have been kind of quiet, given nothing is really coming out.
I’ve been looking in to what else is new (with various ‘houses’), and I’ve been waiting patiently for the new year to contact Ramesh about his future plans.  I’m sure he will be mysterious.
Mind you, I love Moynat’s old designs and their workmanship, but given the prices nowadays, I have to love, love, love the bag to get it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Annawakes said:


> Hi all.  I've been thoroughly enjoying my luggage BB, when to my dismay I noticed today a white stain on one of the handles. Pics attached.
> 
> My first thought was - hand sanitizer!, but upon closer inspection, the white stains are only in the crevices of the grain, and not on the grain itself.  I have only tried gently wiping with plain water using a soft cotton cloth, but the stain remains.  I believe this is Taurillon Gex.  Does anyone have any advice for me?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> (I should have bought handle covers.   )


Contact Moynat- they will probably have suggestions.  Good luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved moynat welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


Welcome!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

kipp said:


> First of all, Happy New Year to everyone here!  This group has been such a pleasure in a truly awful time.  Thank you!
> 
> Second, does anyone know what is going on with pricing at Moynat?  @Sourisbrune?  I took a quick peek at 24.S site and found that the mini Rejane (not the nano) for the most part had gone up significantly in price, though there were a few at the old price.  ?????
> Many thanks in advance if anyone here knows what is going on...
> 
> View attachment 4942514
> View attachment 4942515


I looked back on the pricing info sent by the Paris store - Rejan bb was $3,000 Euros in Oct, and $4,000 Euros now.  They're obviously pushing the nano at $1,900.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Happy New Year everyone - hope that 2021 brings you all good health and prosperity!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I looked back on the pricing info sent by the Paris store - Rejan bb was $3,000 Euros in Oct, and $4,000 Euros now.  They're obviously pushing the nano at $1,900.


I guess, like Chanel customers dealing with Chanel last spring, were paying for Moynat’s Covid costs.


----------



## Annawakes

Sourisbrune said:


> Contact Moynat- they will probably have suggestions.  Good luck!


Thanks, I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> I looked back on the pricing info sent by the Paris store - Rejan bb was $3,000 Euros in Oct, and $4,000 Euros now.  They're obviously pushing the nano at $1,900.



I just checked 24S as well.  The "new" mini Rejane is now priced higher than the "old" petite Rejane!


----------



## bagnut1

Re:  prices- perhaps that huge jack-up on the logo trunk was truly a hint of what's to come.  I'm guessing that the new stuff will include more canvas options at a (relatively) lower price point while "regular" leather bags will rise to hover around 6K for ~30mm sizes.

At what point does one just spend the extra 25% or so and buy H instead?  (I really love to-date Moynat and some of the key Ramesh designs but I'm not going to pay near-Hermès prices for not-Hermès.)


----------



## Bagaholic222

Bagaholic222 said:


> I looked back on the pricing info sent by the Paris store - Rejan bb was $3,000 Euros in Oct, and $4,000 Euros now.  They're obviously pushing the nano at $1,900.


Apologies - I just noticed a typo!!!  The Rejane bb was $3,900 Euros in October, not $3,000!


----------



## Hermesanity

And wishing everyone and your families and loved ones a Happy New Year!  Looking forward to a brighter 2021.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think it might be a long long time until I can find something preloved and play in this league.


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> Re:  prices- perhaps that huge jack-up on the logo trunk was truly a hint of what's to come.  I'm guessing that the new stuff will include more canvas options at a (relatively) lower price point while "regular" leather bags will rise to hover around 6K for ~30mm sizes.
> 
> At what point does one just spend the extra 25% or so and buy H instead?  (I really love to-date Moynat and some of the key Ramesh designs but I'm not going to pay near-Hermès prices for not-Hermès.)


This pricing definitely will make me think thrice before another purchase.  Instead of ticking a few boxes, the bag better tick almost all of my boxes at that price.  

H, warts and all, provides continuity and consistency - and I didn't realize the extent of my appreciation for continuity and consistency until the recent M changes.  I really hope Mr. Knightly has some amazing designs up his sleeve.


----------



## Hermesanity

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think it might be a long long time until I can find something preloved and play in this league.


We're rooting for you!  I'm sure the perfect bag will come up and it will be meant to be.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## kipp

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think it might be a long long time until I can find something preloved and play in this league.


Take a look at The Real Real.  There are quite a few bags on there at much discounted prices.  Including a lovely fleur that seems to be the Japan limited edition.  Good luck!


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> This pricing definitely will make me think thrice before another purchase.  Instead of ticking a few boxes, the bag better tick almost all of my boxes at that price.
> 
> H, warts and all, provides continuity and consistency - and I didn't realize the extent of my appreciation for continuity and consistency until the recent M changes.  I really hope Mr. Knightly has some amazing designs up his sleeve.


Nicely put - "continuity and consistency" would have been a given in the Ramesh-era Moynat.

There is much to be said for knowing who you are and what you're about.  (Brands as well as us clients.)  Right before Covid I remember talking with a woman in her early 20s.  She had a friend from high school who had recently had a lot of plastic surgery and, so, needed to completely delete all of her old social media stuff.  The woman I was talking with understood but felt sorry for her friend for feeling the need to erase her old self (and connections!).  She said "I guess she looks cuter now but she was more interesting before."


----------



## Sourisbrune

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think it might be a long long time until I can find something preloved and play in this league.


Don’t give up.  Ann’s Fabulous Finds usually has some Moynat classic bags available.  I understand having to save for a bag of your dreams, and have price go up or find the bag discontinued.  I still have to save for bags.  In 2021, I’m buying my first leather handbags in a long time.  It feels good to have waited, saved, and learn what works for me.  It’ll happen for you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Re:  prices- perhaps that huge jack-up on the logo trunk was truly a hint of what's to come.  I'm guessing that the new stuff will include more canvas options at a (relatively) lower price point while "regular" leather bags will rise to hover around 6K for ~30mm sizes.
> 
> At what point does one just spend the extra 25% or so and buy H instead?  (I really love to-date Moynat and some of the key Ramesh designs but I'm not going to pay near-Hermès prices for not-Hermès.)



I had forgotten about the huge price increase of that trunk until you wrote about it in this post. Oh, my!
Well, you know I am as big of a Moynat cheerleader as they come, but I must say, I agree with what you wrote.  H has a proven history- though it’s difficult to get exactly what you want, if a customer is a newbie.  At least with Moynat, a person can SO bags, if the color they want isn’t available.  But that SO bag will end-up having a H price tag, and might take an extra 4-6 months.

Do all luxury houses have this type of turnover with a change at the top?  I feel like M is making impulsive decisions- private sale, public sale, discontinued items available for SO, then not available, pre-order bags not made, the first season from a new designer out nine months after they started, yet the company makes only a handful of new bags in that time.  I realize we’re in the midst of a pandemic, but I’m feeling a bit confused.

Deep breath- just because I don’t know what’s going on doesn’t mean M doesn’t know what they’re doing.  I’m looking forward to what‘s coming (to M) in the spring, but I hope H (and my friend’s bag sale) doesn’t break me (financially) beforehand.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

hi, i'm completely new to moynat, is the mini vanity being retired with the new creative director? i'm thinking about biting the bullet and buying one if i'm running out of time -- I rarely use bags, and only ever carry my phone + small wallet out with me, so I don't think it's too unpractical for me.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> hi, i'm completely new to moynat, is the mini vanity being retired with the new creative director? i'm thinking about biting the bullet and buying one if i'm running out of time -- I rarely use bags, and only ever carry my phone + small wallet out with me, so I don't think it's too unpractical for me.


I haven’t heard of this being retired, but I would purchase now, just in case.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Sourisbrune said:


> I haven’t heard of this being retired, but I would purchase now, just in case.


Thanks for the info -- do you know what the current price is?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ramesh and I messaged this morning.  I thought I’d share part of what he wrote that was for our group.  His views about handbag trends, and where they are headed (which I’ve chosen not to included in this little blurb), are interesting and pretty much repeated by many of us.  It seems a certain market has gotten ahold of ‘luxury houses’- leaving those who design, yet have different visions, and those of us who do not appreciate the direction styles are headed, out in the cold.  We’re the minority and these companies do not see us as their money-makers.  From what he wrote to me, I feel he is disappointed in the LV-ish model that is spreading.  IMO- He’s deep, and he wants his products to have meaning.  He refuses to throw just anything out there to make a dollar for a company.  Opposite of Arnault, jr.? I dunno.  That’s just my guess, but I won’t put words in his mouth.
I’m excited for him!  Now, I’m trying to figure out what 1800’s company he’s talking about.  Please, post if you have any ideas.


----------



## Sourisbrune

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> Thanks for the info -- do you know what the current price is?


I can ask this weekend.  24 Sevres might have some on their website right now, so you can get an idea.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Sourisbrune said:


> I can ask this weekend.  24 Sevres might have some on their website right now, so you can get an idea.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> Ramesh and I messaged this morning.  I thought I’d share part of what he wrote that was for our group.  His views about handbag trends, and where they are headed (which I’ve chosen not to included in this little blurb), are interesting and pretty much repeated by many of us.  It seems a certain market has gotten ahold of ‘luxury houses’- leaving those who design, yet have different visions, and those of us who do not appreciate the direction styles are headed, out in the cold.  We’re the minority and these companies do not see us as their money-makers.  From what he wrote to me, I feel he is disappointed in the LV-ish model that is spreading.  IMO- He’s deep, and he wants his products to have meaning.  He refuses to throw just anything out there to make a dollar for a company.  Opposite of Arnault, jr.? I dunno.  That’s just my guess, but I won’t put words in his mouth.
> I’m excited for him!  Now, I’m trying to figure out what 1800’s company he’s talking about.  Please, post if you have any ideas.
> View attachment 4943598


OOooo how exciting! @Sourisbrune , you truly are the godmother of this thread    Thank you so much for sharing.

As for the brand revival, my initial thoughts are:

- Possibly Au Départ? Would be a nice tie-in with the history of Moynat as well, and I don't believe it is a subsidiary of LVMH (I could be completely wrong)

- Lanvin also comes to mind, but more from a "needs a revival/potentially upping their leather goods game" standpoint IMO. Although Lanvin never really went away, I certainly feel like it dropped off the radar after the Alber Elbaz era.

- Delvaux crossed my mind but I'm not sure it needs a revival, plus I see Ramesh going for more of an unknown brand similar to a true revival like Moynat.

-EDIT: I'm also adding H.J. Cave & Sons to the list. My thoughts are if he is sticking with leather goods, most companies founded in the 1800's would be trunk makers or saddleries (assuming he isn't talking about a fashion house).


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> OOooo how exciting! @Sourisbrune , you truly are the godmother of this thread    Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> As for the brand revival, my initial thoughts are:
> 
> - Possibly Au Départ? Would be a nice tie-in with the history of Moynat as well, and I don't believe it is a subsidiary of LVMH (I could be completely wrong)
> 
> - Lanvin also comes to mind, but more from a "needs a revival/potentially upping their leather goods game" standpoint IMO. Although Lanvin never really went away, I certainly feel like it dropped off the radar after the Alber Elbaz era.
> 
> - Delvaux crossed my mind but I'm not sure it needs a revival, plus I see Ramesh going for more of an unknown brand similar to a true revival like Moynat.
> 
> -EDIT: I'm also adding H.J. Cave & Sons to the list. My thoughts are if he is sticking with leather goods, most companies founded in the 1800's would be trunk makers or saddleries (assuming he isn't talking about a fashion house).



You are quite knowledgeable about vintage trunk companies. I’m excited to find out more about Ramesh’s whereabouts. If we don’t hear anything before February, I’ll message him again. I wrote about a couple of (TPF stated) wants for his next handbag venture, and he told me his thoughts. What he wrote to me (about six messages/paragraphs) tells me he wants to design classic styles only, no trendy bags, and he is 110% into quality of workmanship. ... And micro bags will not be his thing.  I’m excited!

*******update********
I looked at Au Départ’s website.  I had forgotten about that company.  They have a lot of bag choices.  I don’t know if he’d go for a company so close to a Moynat look with so many bags out there.  He seems like the type who likes the challenge of starting from scratch.

I can see HJ Cave & Sons being of interest.


----------



## savoy85

Sourisbrune said:


> You are quite knowledgeable about vintage trunk companies. I’m excited to find out more about Ramesh’s whereabouts. If we don’t hear anything before February, I’ll message him again. I wrote about a couple of (TPF stated) wants for his next handbag venture, and he told me his thoughts. What he wrote to me (about six messages/paragraphs) tells me he wants to design classic styles only, no trendy bags, and he is 110% into quality of workmanship. ... And micro bags will not be his thing.  I’m excited!
> 
> *******update********
> I looked at Au Départ’s website.  I had forgotten about that company.  They have a lot of bag choices.  I don’t know if he’d go for a company so close to a Moynat look with so many bags out there.  He seems like the type who likes the challenge of starting from scratch.
> 
> I can see HJ Cave & Sons being of interest.


My childhood obsession with trunks (seriously) is finally paying off   But in all honesty, when I read "revival" it made me think of the investment company Luvanis who first acquired the rights to Moynat in 2009. I know they revived Au Départ sometime in 2019, and considering they specialize in bringing dormant luxury brands back to life it makes me wonder if they had something up their sleeve that would be appealing to Ramesh.

However, I am SO happy to hear that he stands by classic styles and workmanship (like we had any doubt, but hey...2020 was a doozy). I would love for Ramesh to become a billionaire, buy Moynat from Arnault, and then all will be well again.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> You are quite knowledgeable about vintage trunk companies. I’m excited to find out more about Ramesh’s whereabouts. If we don’t hear anything before February, I’ll message him again. I wrote about a couple of (TPF stated) wants for his next handbag venture, and he told me his thoughts. What he wrote to me (about six messages/paragraphs) tells me he wants to design classic styles only, no trendy bags, and he is 110% into quality of workmanship. ... And micro bags will not be his thing.  I’m excited!
> 
> *******update********
> I looked at Au Départ’s website.  I had forgotten about that company.  They have a lot of bag choices.  I don’t know if he’d go for a company so close to a Moynat look with so many bags out there.  He seems like the type who likes the challenge of starting from scratch.
> 
> I can see HJ Cave & Sons being of interest.


Thank you very much for the updates! It will be very exciting to see what Ramesh does next - though we might need to rename this thread to Ramesh Nair.  I do find it interesting that he is staunchly against micro bags and one of the first things Moynat rolls out after his departure is the mini Rejane. 

I would be really interested in what he does with outerwear too.  I feel like the Italian houses have the edge on outwear right now - it would be amazing (but terrible for my bank account) to see something like Brunello Cucinelli with French flair.


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> My childhood obsession with trunks (seriously) is finally paying off   But in all honesty, when I read "revival" it made me think of the investment company Luvanis who first acquired the rights to Moynat in 2009. I know they revived Au Départ sometime in 2019, and considering they specialize in bringing dormant luxury brands back to life it makes me wonder if they had something up their sleeve that would be appealing to Ramesh.
> 
> However, I am SO happy to hear that he stands by classic styles and workmanship (like we had any doubt, but hey...2020 was a doozy). I would love for Ramesh to become a billionaire, buy Moynat from Arnault, and then all will be well again.


I looked at Luvanis’ website- the reviver of Sleeping Beauty brand.  Oooooooooo!  I can see them working with 
Ramesh.  Maybe Arnault, Sr. will give Moynat a little sister.  Some Ramesh v Knightly sibling rivalry?

As for clothing lines- for some reason I’ve developed skin issues with new clothing purchases.  I just talked to my brother, who is very clothing brand euro-centric.  I just found out the Lycra, Elastane, and other polymers that are in US brand fabrics is formaldehyde based!  This is banned in European clothing.  My sister-in-law goes back to the EU to visit family and always carries an empty suitcase there, but returns to the US with a full suitcase of German, Scandinavian and French made clothes.  They are well made, beautifully designed, and contain no carcinogens.  I’m thinking about sending her to Europe with two suitcases next year.  Does anyone know if Canada bans chemicals in clothing, and are there really good Canadian brands?  I’m sorry for being off subject.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just FYI I inquired about the Réjane BB and PM and was quoted the old prices (Paris) - 4000€ and 4400€ respectively. I wonder if 24S mixes up the sizes or if it is a glitche. Only the silver hardware Mini costs 4500€, the PM is still shown as 4400€ in either gold or silver hardware, the gold hardware Mini is 4000€. Maybe I can get a confirmation from Paris if there was or will be an official price increase.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> I looked at Luvanis’ website- the reviver of Sleeping Beauty brand.  Oooooooooo!  I can see them working with
> Ramesh.  Maybe Arnault, Sr. will give Moynat a little sister.  Some Ramesh v Knightly sibling rivalry?
> 
> As for clothing lines- for some reason I’ve developed skin issues with new clothing purchases.  I just talked to my brother, who is very clothing brand euro-centric.  I just found out the Lycra, Elastane, and other polymers that are in US brand fabrics is formaldehyde based!  This is banned in European clothing.  My sister-in-law goes back to the EU to visit family and always carries an empty suitcase there, but returns to the US with a full suitcase of German, Scandinavian and French made clothes.  They are well made, beautifully designed, and contain no carcinogens.  I’m thinking about sending her to Europe with two suitcases next year.  Does anyone know if Canada bans chemicals in clothing, and are there really good Canadian brands?  I’m sorry for being off subject.


I have no idea what Canadian regulations are but regularly see Mackage and Moose Knuckles in the outerwear section at department stores in the UK (pre-Brexit so EU standards would presumably have applied). Not sure if they create separate lines for non-Canadian markets though.  Ssense is also Canadian I believe and carry some EU brands too. 

Completely hear you on the different standards between the US and EU. I swear McDonald's chicken nuggets in the the UK/EU tastes different than that in the US.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I have no idea what Canadian regulations are but regularly see Mackage and Moose Knuckles in the outerwear section at department stores in the UK (pre-Brexit so EU standards would presumably have applied). Not sure if they create separate lines for non-Canadian markets though.  Ssense is also Canadian I believe and carry some EU brands too.
> 
> Completely hear you on the different standards between the US and EU. I swear McDonald's chicken nuggets in the the UK/EU tastes different than that in the US.



I’ve been a vegan for a few years, but I remember McNuggets from several years ago.  In the US, McD adds preservatives that they don’t add in the EU- thus the difference in taste.  It’s crazy!  Even Kraft Foods has carcinogens in their US foods that are banned in the EU.  I don’t understand why they just don’t sell the non-carcinogenic Mac and Cheese, and other dried boxed foods, in the US that they sell in the EU.  The US is so relaxed in health regulations.  I talked to my sister-in-law last night- she said she always feels healthier when she goes ‘home’.
She grew up on a farm on the Poland/Germany border.  In Germany, the gov’t subsidizes fresh fruits and vegetables to promote better eating.  I guess my daughter experienced the American equivalent when she was younger- a free piece of fruit when we shopped at Whole Foods.

I have a handbag question- I’ve heard sad things about LV’s materials (rubbery leather, hard canvas, ...).  If Moynat were to leave the caring arms of Arnault, Sr. and become a full-blooded sibling to LV, Loro Piana, etc., under the parentage of LVMH, would you all still buy, or would you treasure the beautiful Ramesh pre-LVMH treasures you have and look at other private luxury houses?
I think my  for Moynat will continue if Knightly produces under the radar classic designs, the bags continue to be made by hand (no sewing machines) and Moynat materials remain the same as Hermès materials. Now the pricing is another issue. We’ll see what the spring line is priced.  This waiting until Spring is maddening!

Thank you for the clothing tips!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just FYI I inquired about the Réjane BB and PM and was quoted the old prices (Paris) - 4000€ and 4400€ respectively. I wonder if 24S mixes up the sizes or if it is a glitche. Only the silver hardware Mini costs 4500€, the PM is still shown as 4400€ in either gold or silver hardware, the gold hardware Mini is 4000€. Maybe I can get a confirmation from Paris if there was or will be an official price increase.


I was wondering about the different prices.  I was thinking the seasonal colors were more than the permanent colors, but that isn't the case.  I know heir price increases happen in January and February.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sourisbrune said:


> I was wondering about the different prices.  I was thinking the seasonal colors were more than the permanent colors, but that isn't the case.  I know heir price increases happen in January and February.


Quite strange. I am in touch with them so will update to group on what I can find out. They are just a tiny bit slow in responding due to the holidays and everything closed still.


----------



## Bagaholic222

pinkorchid20 said:


> Quite strange. I am in touch with them so will update to group on what I can find out. They are just a tiny bit slow in responding due to the holidays and everything closed still.


I'm not sure whether this has to do with the exchange rate - when I look on the Canadian site of 24s, the price will sometimes fluctuate over a period of time.  But the increase seems to be more than the exchange ???


----------



## Panthere2015

I hope to purchase my first Rejane very soon. I’m looking for one in a greenish or greyish blue. I just saw a cardholder in boreal green on 24S. Does anyone know if the Rejane comes in this colour?


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve been a vegan for a few years, but I remember McNuggets from several years ago.  In the US, McD adds preservatives that they don’t add in the EU- thus the difference in taste.  It’s crazy!  Even Kraft Foods has carcinogens in their US foods that are banned in the EU.  I don’t understand why they just don’t sell the non-carcinogenic Mac and Cheese, and other dried boxed foods, in the US that they sell in the EU.  The US is so relaxed in health regulations.  I talked to my sister-in-law last night- she said she always feels healthier when she goes ‘home’.
> She grew up on a farm on the Poland/Germany border.  In Germany, the gov’t subsidizes fresh fruits and vegetables to promote better eating.  I guess my daughter experienced the American equivalent when she was younger- a free piece of fruit when we shopped at Whole Foods.
> 
> I have a handbag question- I’ve heard sad things about LV’s materials (rubbery leather, hard canvas, ...).  If Moynat were to leave the caring arms of Arnault, Sr. and become a full-blooded sibling to LV, Loro Piana, etc., under the parentage of LVMH, would you all still buy, or would you treasure the beautiful Ramesh pre-LVMH treasures you have and look at other private luxury houses?
> I think my  for Moynat will continue if Knightly produces under the radar classic designs, the bags continue to be made by hand (no sewing machines) and Moynat materials remain the same as Hermès materials. Now the pricing is another issue. We’ll see what the spring line is priced.  This waiting until Spring is maddening!
> 
> Thank you for the clothing tips!


Getting back on topic, i don't know if my brand loyalty can survive much LVMH-fication. I had been taught from a young age to only buy something if you can see yourself using it 5, if not 10 years down the line.  Quality that is quiet and discreet over quantity, even if that quality costs more at the outset.  You can see how the fast fashion invasion of luxury houses does not mesh well with this philosophy 

Same as you, I hope Knightly continues to provide the quality we have become used to under Ramesh. I think his previous designs show he has potential but I'll need to see how he manages to execute them.  As for prices, we shall see.  I personally think it would be toeing the edge of hubris if they raise the prices to be close to H-levels. As much as M wants to be the H alternative, they are still very much apples and oranges in many respects.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Panthere2015 said:


> I hope to purchase my first Rejane very soon. I’m looking for one in a greenish or greyish blue. I just saw a cardholder in boreal green on 24S. Does anyone know if the Rejane comes in this colour?


I’ll try to find out to tomorow.


----------



## Panthere2015

Thank you, Sourisbrune.


----------



## ebyaya

pinkorchid20 said:


> Quite strange. I am in touch with them so will update to group on what I can find out. They are just a tiny bit slow in responding due to the holidays and everything closed still.



Is it because of taxes and duties?


----------



## savoy85

EDIT: Sorry for the formatting mess of this post! My first time trying to use multi-quote



Sourisbrune said:


> I have a handbag question- I’ve heard sad things about LV’s materials (rubbery leather, hard canvas, ...).  If Moynat were to leave the caring arms of Arnault, Sr. and become a full-blooded sibling to LV, Loro Piana, etc., under the parentage of LVMH, would you all still buy, or would you treasure the beautiful Ramesh pre-LVMH treasures you have and look at other private luxury houses?
> I think my  for Moynat will continue if Knightly produces under the radar classic designs, the bags continue to be made by hand (no sewing machines) and Moynat materials remain the same as Hermès materials. Now the pricing is another issue. We’ll see what the spring line is priced.  This waiting until Spring is maddening!
> 
> I think the quality of products in more mainstream luxury houses (Chanel, LV, etc) has certainly decreased overall in the past decade, and I truly hope Moynat does not follow suit. I agree with you and will continue to follow Moynat under Knightly unless we start to see a decline in quality with an increase in price. Maybe I should start praying to the bag gods now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermesanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on topic, i don't know if my brand loyalty can survive much LVMH-fication. I had been taught from a young age to only buy something if you can see yourself using it 5, if not 10 years down the line.  Quality that is quiet and discreet over quantity, even if that quality costs more at the outset.  You can see how the fast fashion invasion of luxury houses does not mesh well with this philosophy
> 
> Yes, yes, and more yes to this! I echo your sentiments exactly.
> 
> Something else I would like to add is that IMO, Moynat connoisseurs are not to be underestimated in terms of detecting quality change.  Ramesh-era pieces will serve as a baseline for fabrication, design, materials, etc., and I think many will be keeping a keen eye on what is to come in 2021.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gainoffunction

Is it weird that we haven't yet seen any new designs from Moynat?  They did the logo tote and the nano rejane. 

I feel like when Hedi took over at celine there were brand new styles almost immediately. 

Is this normal?  I know there is covid and holidays. But it's been 6 months and nothing really "new". Just selling off the old product and rejiggering current designs. Am I crazy in thinking this is odd?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ebyaya said:


> Is it because of taxes and duties?


I am in Europe and I can see the price difference between the 2 listings. I was again quoted 4000 for the Rejane BB with gold hardware today and am waiting to hear back if the price of 4500 I see on 24S is a mistake or if something will be coming up. There obviously was no price increase on January 1st, otherwise they would have quoted more.


----------



## mizuwari18

Wanted to get some third-party opinions if it's all right.  I want to finally add the rejane BB to my collection and (after much delay due to covid) finally went into the store to check out the color selections in person.  It seemed, though, that there was only one stock left of the rejane in the size and color I wanted and it was a floor model.  It looked in pretty good condition, but I'm wondering if I should wait since it's a style and color that isn't being discontinued?  But at the same time I'm wondering about potential price increases and change in quality with the new ownership...  Would appreciate any and all thoughts!


----------



## kipp

jojo2018 said:


> Wanted to get some third-party opinions if it's all right.  I want to finally add the rejane BB to my collection and (after much delay due to covid) finally went into the store to check out the color selections in person.  It seemed, though, that there was only one stock left of the rejane in the size and color I wanted and it was a floor model.  It looked in pretty good condition, but I'm wondering if I should wait since it's a style and color that isn't being discontinued?  But at the same time I'm wondering about potential price increases and change in quality with the new ownership...  Would appreciate any and all thoughts!


I'd say that if you thought the floor model was in good enough condition for you to not be bothered by it, I'd take it.  Especially if it's the only one in the universe (did the store check if this was the case, though it sounded from your post like they did)...  
I would be very surprised if the price will not go up.   I'd also be concerned whether quality will be the same and whether that color if it's not black or taupe will be easily available going forward--you might not want to pay for a special order.  But that's just me.
I'll be curious what others here have to say.  

BTW, I love my rejane BB (black with gold hardware) and expect you will love your BB too, whenever you get it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

jojo2018 said:


> Wanted to get some third-party opinions if it's all right.  I want to finally add the rejane BB to my collection and (after much delay due to covid) finally went into the store to check out the color selections in person.  It seemed, though, that there was only one stock left of the rejane in the size and color I wanted and it was a floor model.  It looked in pretty good condition, but I'm wondering if I should wait since it's a style and color that isn't being discontinued?  But at the same time I'm wondering about potential price increases and change in quality with the new ownership...  Would appreciate any and all thoughts!


I’d buy the floor model.  Moynat tends to have price increases in January/February, and nothing is guaranteed right now.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gainoffunction said:


> Is it weird that we haven't yet seen any new designs from Moynat?  They did the logo tote and the nano rejane.
> 
> I feel like when Hedi took over at celine there were brand new styles almost immediately.
> 
> Is this normal?  I know there is covid and holidays. But it's been 6 months and nothing really "new". Just selling off the old product and rejiggering current designs. Am I crazy in thinking this is odd?


I was thinking the same thing.
I know of one change Moynat has done that might’ve slowed down a new release, but not to this extent.  This wait is horrible for the company.  Putting out that new tote and a Nano bag will not pay the bills.
I know they are going for a whole new look and vibe, but this is painfully drawn-out.


----------



## littleunicorn

jojo2018 said:


> Wanted to get some third-party opinions if it's all right. I want to finally add the rejane BB to my collection and (after much delay due to covid) finally went into the store to check out the color selections in person. It seemed, though, that there was only one stock left of the rejane in the size and color I wanted and it was a floor model. It looked in pretty good condition, but I'm wondering if I should wait since it's a style and color that isn't being discontinued? But at the same time I'm wondering about potential price increases and change in quality with the new ownership... Would appreciate any and all thoughts!


Personally from memory, Moynat changes their display quite often so even if one is a floor model, it probably didn't stay that much time on the floor, also customer wise they are not the super busy type of store so the bag might not be "touched" or "show" that much especially with the covid situation. 

However if you are not sure, depends on what the "only one left" means - this store or the world? 
If it's referring to the store itself, maybe ask for a world search to see if there is any other available anywhere else? 

If this end up to be the only available worldwide, and it is in pretty good condition, I think I would take it. 
The usual annual price increases is one reason and the post-Ramesh quality concern and future availability is another. 



Sourisbrune said:


> I know of one change Moynat has done that might’ve slowed down a new release, but not to this extent. This wait is horrible for the company. Putting out that new tote and a Nano bag will not pay the bills.


Doesn't mean to be wicked, but when I saw "Putting out that new tote and a Nano bag will not pay the bills", my first reaction was: thats why they bring out the sales? and doing it TWICE?


----------



## konacoffee

I'm not caught up with the thread yet, but I just got my Rejane BB in black and gold at $4800 (USA). That was Jan 2. 

Not sure what is happening to the prices, but the SA said the future of all the lines except the Rejane and Gabrielle is uncertain. He said he doesn't think Moynat will get rid of the Gaby, but nothing is certain. 

I also saw a few more Fleurs and Limousines while I was there, but didn't stay too long. He also mentioned new boxes and bags are on the way.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> He also mentioned new boxes and bags are on the way.


Glad that the new regime has priorities in order!


----------



## pinkorchid20

So Paris is very vague about any potential price increase. I have specifically asked several times now but haven’t really received a confirmation. I am sorry. 

I also want to share that it might be worth asking for any special offers at this point, there might be bundles available. I know the sale was a hot topic causing concerns on the side of  many long-standing customers but just want to point it out. I am not sharing any specifics as I don’t know if the offer I received was store specific, but it seems they still try to get rid of old stock (this may include classic models but in non-regular leathers).


----------



## mizuwari18

kipp said:


> I'd say that if you thought the floor model was in good enough condition for you to not be bothered by it, I'd take it.  Especially if it's the only one in the universe (did the store check if this was the case, though it sounded from your post like they did)...
> I would be very surprised if the price will not go up.   I'd also be concerned whether quality will be the same and whether that color if it's not black or taupe will be easily available going forward--you might not want to pay for a special order.  But that's just me.
> I'll be curious what others here have to say.
> 
> BTW, I love my rejane BB (black with gold hardware) and expect you will love your BB too, whenever you get it!





Sourisbrune said:


> I’d buy the floor model.  Moynat tends to have price increases in January/February, and nothing is guaranteed right now.  Enjoy!





littleunicorn said:


> Personally from memory, Moynat changes their display quite often so even if one is a floor model, it probably didn't stay that much time on the floor, also customer wise they are not the super busy type of store so the bag might not be "touched" or "show" that much especially with the covid situation.
> 
> However if you are not sure, depends on what the "only one left" means - this store or the world?
> If it's referring to the store itself, maybe ask for a world search to see if there is any other available anywhere else?
> 
> If this end up to be the only available worldwide, and it is in pretty good condition, I think I would take it.
> The usual annual price increases is one reason and the post-Ramesh quality concern and future availability is another.



Appreciate all the insights!  Extremely helpful and reassuring.  I'm going to contact the store again.  I believe it was the only one in store (not the whole world) since they had to go to the stock room twice and looked around the floor for a few minutes before they remembered where they put it.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## mizuwari18

konacoffee said:


> I'm not caught up with the thread yet, but I just got my Rejane BB in black and gold at $4800 (USA). That was Jan 2.
> 
> Not sure what is happening to the prices, but the SA said the future of all the lines except the Rejane and Gabrielle is uncertain. He said he doesn't think Moynat will get rid of the Gaby, but nothing is certain.
> 
> I also saw a few more Fleurs and Limousines while I was there, but didn't stay too long. He also mentioned new boxes and bags are on the way.



Good to know there hasn't been a price increase yet!  I went the last week of December and the price was still the same.  One of the SAs told me that Moynat has "high leather quality like Loewe but pricing more along the lines of Chanel."  (I was wearing a Loewe bag at the time).  I found that humorous.  I think she was just trying to talk about Moynat's prestige lending to its price point, but based on my bias I was also thinking about Chanel's recent quality issues.


----------



## Sourisbrune

jojo2018 said:


> Good to know there hasn't been a price increase yet!  I went the last week of December and the price was still the same.  One of the SAs told me that Moynat has "high leather quality like Loewe but pricing more along the lines of Chanel."  (I was wearing a Loewe bag at the time).  I found that humorous.  I think she was just trying to talk about Moynat's prestige lending to its price point, but based on my bias I was also thinking about Chanel's recent quality issues.


Ummmmm, Moynat‘s leather is that of Hermès.


----------



## bagnut1

jojo2018 said:


> Good to know there hasn't been a price increase yet!  I went the last week of December and the price was still the same.  One of the SAs told me that Moynat has "high leather quality like Loewe but pricing more along the lines of Chanel."  (I was wearing a Loewe bag at the time).  I found that humorous.  I think she was just trying to talk about Moynat's prestige lending to its price point, but based on my bias I was also thinking about Chanel's recent quality issues.


OMG.  Loewe as comparison?

Can I ask which boutique this SA is with?


----------



## mizuwari18

Sourisbrune said:


> Ummmmm, Moynat‘s leather is that of Hermès.


Haha, 100%!



bagnut1 said:


> OMG.  Loewe as comparison?
> 
> Can I ask which boutique this SA is with?



I feel bad now!  Didn't mean to call the person out; just thought it wasn't exactly the right comparisons (to either Loewe or Chanel honestly), which I found funny.  I think the SA was just trying to gently push a sale by commenting on a bag I was wearing that day.


----------



## Sourisbrune

jojo2018 said:


> Haha, 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad now!  Didn't mean to call the person out; just thought it wasn't exactly the right comparisons (to either Loewe or Chanel honestly), which I found funny.  I think the SA was just trying to gently push a sale by commenting on a bag I was wearing that day.


No worries.  You sounded fine, when you mentioned what she said.  I thought it was cute, a little inaccurate, but cute.  You are fine.


----------



## bagnut1

jojo2018 said:


> Haha, 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad now!  Didn't mean to call the person out; just thought it wasn't exactly the right comparisons (to either Loewe or Chanel honestly), which I found funny.  I think the SA was just trying to gently push a sale by commenting on a bag I was wearing that day.


It's ok, just was wondering if we could infer anything about his/her training from location/newness of boutique.  It has never appeared to me that complimenting a customer's personal style influenced how they describe what Moynat does.  And I have never felt any SA "push" a sale - zero pressure is intrinsic in how they provide service. But I guess everything is in transition now so changes to that all-important personal interaction are to be expected as well.

An aside - I had the most amazing Loewe Flamenco bag a few years back - special edition with embossed lambskin and so black hardware, that as far as I could determine was only available in limited release in Spain, with a couple of pieces sent to Bergdorf's in the US.  Amazing feel - like rippled butter!  (But, totally not at all like anything Moynat would ever produce, at least during Ramesh era.)


----------



## Bagaholic222

Current Prices in Euros:

Gaby      BB 22cm/PM 26 cm  - $3,200/$3,800
Gabrielle BB 20 cm/PM 26 cm - $3,600/$3,800
Rejane    BB 20 cm/PM 26 cm - $4,000/$4,400


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I have happy news.  I posted a few pages back about a mysterious white stain on the handle of my luggage BB.  I sent some pictures to the SA who sold me the bag, and she forwarded them to the Paris workshop.  She asked me if the stain was from makeup or lotion...I told her, neither (since I don't use either), but most likely from sanitizer.  But it was strange the white stains were only in the _crevices_ of the grains.  I had also waxed the zipper a couple weeks ago using a small piece of wax paper, and that might also be a possibility, but I was very careful with the wax paper.  So most likely, it was sanitizer.

I got a reply back in only 2 days:
_"After sending photos to our studio in Paris, it's seen there has been a chemical reaction to a substance that has caused the leather to react this way.  During the current climate, sanitizing lotions may have this affect.

The best option is to clean with only a very soft dry cloth by massaging the leather.  But it won't be a 100% fix.  Over time, the patina of the bag will help soften this as well.

Moving forward, be weary of using hand sanitizer or alcohol based lotions near leather pieces in your hand collection."_

So, remembering that I had already tried gently dabbing with a damp soft cloth (the stains reappeared after the handle dried) - I didn't have much hope for using a *dry* soft cloth.  Last night I worked on the handle using an old soft white cotton T-shirt.  For 25 minutes I massaged the handle, alternating clockwise and counter-clockwise every few minutes.  I flexed the handle in several directions and tried to get into the crevices where the stains were.  It looks so much better now! If you look closely there is still some white....but really you have to look.  I posted a Before and After picture.  I'm so happy!  And I better be more careful next time.


----------



## LavenderIce

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I have happy news.  I posted a few pages back about a mysterious white stain on the handle of my luggage BB.  I sent some pictures to the SA who sold me the bag, and she forwarded them to the Paris workshop.  She asked me if the stain was from makeup or lotion...I told her, neither (since I don't use either), but most likely from sanitizer.  But it was strange the white stains were only in the _crevices_ of the grains.  I had also waxed the zipper a couple weeks ago using a small piece of wax paper, and that might also be a possibility, but I was very careful with the wax paper.  So most likely, it was sanitizer.
> 
> I got a reply back in only 2 days:
> _"After sending photos to our studio in Paris, it's seen there has been a chemical reaction to a substance that has caused the leather to react this way.  During the current climate, sanitizing lotions may have this affect.
> 
> The best option is to clean with only a very soft dry cloth by massaging the leather.  But it won't be a 100% fix.  Over time, the patina of the bag will help soften this as well.
> 
> Moving forward, be weary of using hand sanitizer or alcohol based lotions near leather pieces in your hand collection."_
> 
> So, remembering that I had already tried gently dabbing with a damp soft cloth (the stains reappeared after the handle dried) - I didn't have much hope for using a *dry* soft cloth.  Last night I worked on the handle using an old soft white cotton T-shirt.  For 25 minutes I massaged the handle, alternating clockwise and counter-clockwise every few minutes.  I flexed the handle in several directions and tried to get into the crevices where the stains were.  It looks so much better now! If you look closely there is still some white....but really you have to look.  I posted a Before and After picture.  I'm so happy!  And I better be more careful next time.



You did a good job! Thanks for sharing. I'm currently not using any of my leather bags reguarly because of the 'Rona but that's good to know you can correct problems caused by hand sanitizers.


----------



## m_ichele

Visited the boutique today and saw the nano rejane. It’s novelty cute, but     not for me.  I asked about new Knightly designs and product pictures are supposed to be released next month.


----------



## bambita

hi ladies: i am going to finally get a rejane but im feeling this weird anxiety about my color choice at the last minute. emerald with gold hardware or tourterelle with silver hardware? i know ill use the latter more since its low key n i wear all black all the time but i cant get the emerald one out of my head since i saw it the first time. ideally i wud get both but i promised my husband only one big bag purchase each year, i can only pick one at this time. also, i feel like ill have a hard time finding the emerald rejane in future whereas i saw several tourterelle rejanes on preloved market. and how do i know im buying the rejane made during the ramesh-era-moynat? thoughts/suggestions/anything ladies anything. i wud appreciate it very much. thank u ❤❤❤


----------



## Hermesanity

bambita said:


> hi ladies: i am going to finally get a rejane but im feeling this weird anxiety about my color choice at the last minute. emerald with gold hardware or tourterelle with silver hardware? i know ill use the latter more since its low key n i wear all black all the time but i cant get the emerald one out of my head since i saw it the first time. ideally i wud get both but i promised my husband only one big bag purchase each year, i can only pick one at this time. also, i feel like ill have a hard time finding the emerald rejane in future whereas i saw several tourterelle rejanes on preloved market. and how do i know im buying the rejane made during the ramesh-era-moynat? thoughts/suggestions/anything ladies anything. i wud appreciate it very much. thank u ❤❤❤


Congratulations! My first M was a touterelle with phw! It is very versatile and subtle. It is one of my favorite bags to use when travelling for those reasons as well. 

However, if the emerald with ghw calls out to you, I would prioritise a seasonal colour purchase since you don't know when you will meet another shade that will make your heart sing. I also think this particular shade of green is versatile enough to function as a semi-neutral. Plus M colours are just beautiful and it's hard to resist! Touterelle will always be there, and like you said, there are many on the second hand market - maybe that might help you justify a second bag purchase as well!  As for quality, I imagine since the artisans are still the same, the quality should still be consistent with the Ramesh-era even if it was made post-Ramesh since the artisans would have been trained by Ramesh standards for the construction of the Rejane, at least for the time being. 

Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## m_ichele

bambita said:


> hi ladies: i am going to finally get a rejane but im feeling this weird anxiety about my color choice at the last minute. emerald with gold hardware or tourterelle with silver hardware? i know ill use the latter more since its low key n i wear all black all the time but i cant get the emerald one out of my head since i saw it the first time. ideally i wud get both but i promised my husband only one big bag purchase each year, i can only pick one at this time. also, i feel like ill have a hard time finding the emerald rejane in future whereas i saw several tourterelle rejanes on preloved market. and how do i know im buying the rejane made during the ramesh-era-moynat? thoughts/suggestions/anything ladies anything. i wud appreciate it very much. thank u ❤❤❤


I agree with @Hermesanity and if the emerald green with GHW really calls to you, you should get it because once they stop making it, you’ll have to special order for an extra fee and there’s no guarantee they’ll even be able to do it. If they don’t have the leather, they can’t fulfill it. Tourterelle is year round so you can always find one. Good luck! Can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## bambita

Thank you so much @Hermesanity and @m_ichele. It means so much to hear from you ladies. So happy to have joined thia forum. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the nano rejane. It’s novelty cute, but     not for me.  I asked about new Knightly designs and product pictures are supposed to be released next month.



I saw the nano last time I stopped by and it was tinnnnyyy. I imagined a WOC kind of size when I saw the pictures, but it's smaller than that! I think the only phone that would fit is the Palm phone or the Galaxy Z Flip.

@bambita I agree with the others and say you should prioritize the seasonal colors. Personally I love the emerald and I think that bright pop will work well with many outfits and colors.


----------



## Miss_HK

Hermesanity said:


> Congratulations! My first M was a touterelle with phw! It is very versatile and subtle. It is one of my favorite bags to use when travelling for those reasons as well.
> 
> However, if the emerald with ghw calls out to you, I would prioritise a seasonal colour purchase since you don't know when you will meet another shade that will make your heart sing. I also think this particular shade of green is versatile enough to function as a semi-neutral. Plus M colours are just beautiful and it's hard to resist! Touterelle will always be there, and like you said, there are many on the second hand market - maybe that might help you justify a second bag purchase as well!  As for quality, I imagine since the artisans are still the same, the quality should still be consistent with the Ramesh-era even if it was made post-Ramesh since the artisans would have been trained by Ramesh standards for the construction of the Rejane, at least for the time being.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you decide!



Yes I am getting a rejane emerald as well! The color is just stunning! The SA said her store is about the ship one away, and if I wanted one, she can have it made new (post Ramesh-era) or have it shipped from other stores. Do you ladies know if there will be any difference between the two options I was offered?


----------



## konacoffee

Miss_HK said:


> Yes I am getting a rejane emerald as well! The color is just stunning! The SA said her store is about the ship one away, and if I wanted one, she can have it made new (post Ramesh-era) or have it shipped from other stores. Do you ladies know if there will be any difference between the two options I was offered?



I don't think there have been any design changes, but I have at least one bag that is definitely post-Ramesh era (Danse PM) and the quality is the same as my other bags. I did ask them about any design updates and was told about them before my order was confirmed. It took a bit longer since it had to ship from the factory to the store, then to me. I imagine getting one shipped from a different location will be a lot faster than getting one from the factory.

If you opt for one to be made for you, I would just double check and make sure there are no design changes. However I don't think there will be a design/quality difference at this time.


----------



## bambita

Miss_HK said:


> Yes I am getting a rejane emerald as well! The color is just stunning! The SA said her store is about the ship one away, and if I wanted one, she can have it made new (post Ramesh-era) or have it shipped from other stores. Do you ladies know if there will be any difference between the two options I was offered?



Hi @Miss_HK: ❤❤❤ congratulations. yayyyyyy. are you doing gold hardware or palladium? what size? im happy to hear someone else finds the emerald rejane irresistible (is it even permissible?). yes i also wondered what difference wud it be to get a post-ramesh-era one vs wat they already have. after seeing moynat's bag posts on instagram post-ramesh-era, im quite afraid the quality of their bags will just not be the same. and this is why i hurried and got a gaby few months ago last year and getting a rejane this year before march. thats when the SA in paris said the new stocks will come. in any case, high five girl. ❤❤❤


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> I saw the nano last time I stopped by and it was tinnnnyyy. I imagined a WOC kind of size when I saw the pictures, but it's smaller than that! I think the only phone that would fit is the Palm phone or the Galaxy Z Flip.
> 
> @bambita I agree with the others and say you should prioritize the seasonal colors. Personally I love the emerald and I think that bright pop will work well with many outfits and colors.



Thank you @m_ichele for telling me. It is good to hear that the emerald R will be versatile. Most of my bags are straight up black (i have one pink that i never wear) so the emerald will be a good change for me. ❤


----------



## Rocat

bambita said:


> hi ladies: i am going to finally get a rejane but im feeling this weird anxiety about my color choice at the last minute. emerald with gold hardware or tourterelle with silver hardware? i know ill use the latter more since its low key n i wear all black all the time but i cant get the emerald one out of my head since i saw it the first time. ideally i wud get both but i promised my husband only one big bag purchase each year, i can only pick one at this time. also, i feel like ill have a hard time finding the emerald rejane in future whereas i saw several tourterelle rejanes on preloved market. and how do i know im buying the rejane made during the ramesh-era-moynat? thoughts/suggestions/anything ladies anything. i wud appreciate it very much. thank u ❤❤❤


My very first Moynat bag was an emerald Rejane MM bag with palladium hardware and I absolutely love it. I find the color to be quite versatile, love the size (I am not a tiny bag person), and have received so many compliments on it from random people that have seen me carrying it. I agree with the other ladies that it is better to get a special color that you really love first since it may not be available in the future. Good luck with your purchase! You really cannot go wrong with a Rejane.


----------



## bambita

Rocat said:


> My very first Moynat bag was an emerald Rejane MM bag with palladium hardware and I absolutely love it. I find the color to be quite versatile, love the size (I am not a tiny bag person), and have received so many compliments on it from random people that have seen me carrying it. I agree with the other ladies that it is better to get a special color that you really love first since it may not be available in the future. Good luck with your purchase! You really cannot go wrong with a Rejane.


 
Thank you @Rocat for taking time to reply. It's my first emerald bag in my all-black collection so it really helps to know that you found the emerald to be quite versatile. Rejane is (no words) irresistible.


----------



## mystar9898

bambita said:


> Thank you @Rocat for taking time to reply. It's my first emerald bag in my all-black collection so it really helps to know that you found the emerald to be quite versatile. Rejane is (no words) irresistible.



Congratulations! I, too, love the emerald Rejane and it’s one of the colors I am considering when I get around to getting my Rejane. The only reason I am holding out is because I bought too many M bags in 2020 and while technically there is no such thing as too much M, my wallet pleads differently  So yes I do agree with the lovely ladies here. Go with what makes your heart sing! I’ve had a couple of similar color bags in the past and have found them to go with many neutrals and even blues, pinks and other jewel tones. Don’t let that seasonal color go please do share photos when you get your beauty!

And a big hello and HNY to everyone here! Been reading you guys, just haven’t had much to add on yet!


----------



## Panthere2015

I am also considering emerald for my first Rejane. I also like polar. Does anyone know if polar is available in Box?


----------



## kipp

Panthere2015 said:


> I am also considering emerald for my first Rejane. I also like polar. Does anyone know if polar is available in Box?


I don't believe that Polar comes in box leather but maybe @Sourisbrune can confirm.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> I don't believe that Polar comes in box leather but maybe @Sourisbrune can confirm.


I will ask tomorrow.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Panthere2015 said:


> I am also considering emerald for my first Rejane. I also like polar. Does anyone know if polar is available in Box?





kipp said:


> I don't believe that Polar comes in box leather but maybe @Sourisbrune can confirm.





Sourisbrune said:


> I will ask tomorrow.


No, polar doesn’t come in box, but the Gabrielle has been made in box Fog.  Fog is quite similar to polar.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Panthere2015

Sourisbrune said:


> No, polar doesn’t come in box, but the Gabrielle has been made in box Fog.  Fog is quite similar to polar.  I hope this helps.


Thank you Sorisbrune.


----------



## Rocat

A quick update for everyone regarding our earlier discussion about Peter Nitz handbags - I placed a custom order with him for a Lorin bag. He was very responsive to all of my questions and sent photos of different leather options for me to choose from. The quality of his work appears to be exceptional and on par with Hermes or Ramesh-era Moynat. His turnaround time for production is also MUCH faster than the typical experience ordering a custom bag from Moynat or Hermes. My bag may actually be finished as soon as the end of February. I can post photos here after I receive it if that is OK with everyone. I know this is the Moynat thread, but I am happy to share the photos if there is interest.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> A quick update for everyone regarding our earlier discussion about Peter Nitz handbags - I placed a custom order with him for a Lorin bag. He was very responsive to all of my questions and sent photos of different leather options for me to choose from. The quality of his work appears to be exceptional and on par with Hermes or Ramesh-era Moynat. His turnaround time for production is also MUCH faster than the typical experience ordering a custom bag from Moynat or Hermes. My bag may actually be finished as soon as the end of February. I can post photos here after I receive it if that is OK with everyone. I know this is the Moynat thread, but I am happy to share the photos if there is interest.


Please!  I’m looking forward to seeing your bag!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

This is an exclusive Gabrielle PM, in the color Purple. (Purple?  How French.)
There are only five in the world- and they’re only at Sak’s in NYC.  I think it’s stunning.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> This is an exclusive Gabrielle PM, in the color Purple. (Purple?  How French.)
> There are only five in the world- and they’re only at Sak’s in NYC.  I think it’s stunning.
> View attachment 4962151


This is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing @Sourisbrune


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> A quick update for everyone regarding our earlier discussion about Peter Nitz handbags - I placed a custom order with him for a Lorin bag. He was very responsive to all of my questions and sent photos of different leather options for me to choose from. The quality of his work appears to be exceptional and on par with Hermes or Ramesh-era Moynat. His turnaround time for production is also MUCH faster than the typical experience ordering a custom bag from Moynat or Hermes. My bag may actually be finished as soon as the end of February. I can post photos here after I receive it if that is OK with everyone. I know this is the Moynat thread, but I am happy to share the photos if there is interest.


Oh wow - can't wait to see!  Did you opt for leather or exotic?


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Oh wow - can't wait to see!  Did you opt for leather or exotic?


I chose his signature terrazzo calf for this one. He said it is made from the same type of leather as Hermes Swift and I love the unique pattern. If the bag turns out as well as I expect it to, I will probably work with him on a second bag using one of his exotics. He has so many amazing options to choose from! I am really excited and cannot wait for him to finish it for me.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> This is an exclusive Gabrielle PM, in the color Purple. (Purple?  How French.)
> There are only five in the world- and they’re only at Sak’s in NYC.  I think it’s stunning.
> View attachment 4962151



So cute!  I'm thinking about doing a special order for a purple Gaby, but I wasn't in love with any of the purple swatches the last time I went.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> I chose his signature terrazzo calf for this one. He said it is made from the same type of leather as Hermes Swift and I love the unique pattern. If the bag turns out as well as I expect it to, I will probably work with him on a second bag using one of his exotics. He has so many amazing options to choose from! I am really excited and cannot wait for him to finish it for me.


Sounds fab!  Looking forward to seeing the result.  He sounds lovely.


----------



## Mina77

Hi, 
Could any of the Moynat lovers comment on the weight of the Gabrielle mini vs Rejane mini vs Gabrielle pm(petite)? Gabrielle pm felt too heavy for me personally unfortunately so I’m trying to decide between the two mini sizes without being able to compare them in person. Is Gabrielle bb much heavier than Rejane bb? 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## di_r

Hi everyone .
Did someone experienced the Moynat dustbag losing totally their logos with only 1 wash in the machine at 30 degrees celciius?


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Sounds fab!  Looking forward to seeing the result.  He sounds lovely.


Yes, he has been wonderful! I don't know about the other ladies here, but this is my first experience where I have been able to actually work directly with the person who is making a custom bag for me. I think that is really special and adds an extra element of fun to the whole process.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Yes, he has been wonderful! I don't know about the other ladies here, but this is my first experience where I have been able to actually work directly with the person who is making a custom bag for me. I think that is really special and adds an extra element of fun to the whole process.


Back in the aughts there was a lovely Brazilian bag designer who for a while had a custom pop up shop in Henri Bendel.  I don't remember his name but after his Bendel's gig ended he opened a free-standing NYC shop.  I ordered a bag and it was really fun to make all of the various choices.  (Granted his price point was significantly shy of Moynat/Nitz - there were definitely sewing machines and assistants involved.)

Really looking forward to seeing your Lorin!  (And also to seeing new Moynat designs.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

di_r said:


> Hi everyone .
> Did someone experienced the Moynat dustbag losing totally their logos with only 1 wash in the machine at 30 degrees celciius?


I’ve never washed mine, but I could see where the lettering would come off.  I’m sorry that happened to you.


----------



## konacoffee

Mina77 said:


> Hi,
> Could any of the Moynat lovers comment on the weight of the Gabrielle mini vs Rejane mini vs Gabrielle pm(petite)? Gabrielle pm felt too heavy for me personally unfortunately so I’m trying to decide between the two mini sizes without being able to compare them in person. Is Gabrielle bb much heavier than Rejane bb?
> Thank you so much in advance!



I'm going off memory since I don't have the Gabrielle BB, but I think it would be lighter than the Rejane BB since it has less hardware. It's a more structured leather so it doesn't fit as much. However, of the two I prefer the Rejane.


----------



## Mina77

konacoffee said:


> I'm going off memory since I don't have the Gabrielle BB, but I think it would be lighter than the Rejane BB since it has less hardware. It's a more structured leather so it doesn't fit as much. However, of the two I prefer the Rejane.


Thank you so much for your kind advice!


----------



## Hermesanity

Mina77 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind advice!


I think my Gabrielle BB in carat is lighter than my Rejane BB in box, due to the Gabrielle having less hardware and less leather with the smaller flap.  I personally don't think the difference is that noticeable since both are smaller sized bags.


----------



## konacoffee

I recently got a Moynat belt! I actually went to look at the belts the very first time I went in (ended up with the airplane pouch instead). Recently dropped by and was reminded that these exist. 

I really love the engraving and detail on this buckle and being reversible is a great pro too. Very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## Rocat

konacoffee said:


> I recently got a Moynat belt! I actually went to look at the belts the very first time I went in (ended up with the airplane pouch instead). Recently dropped by and was reminded that these exist.
> 
> I really love the engraving and detail on this buckle and being reversible is a great pro too. Very pleased with this purchase.


Thank you for sharing this! I have been curious about Moynat belts for a while now. Is the buckle completely separate from the strap like Hermes belts to allow you to mix and match them?


----------



## konacoffee

Rocat said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I have been curious about Moynat belts for a while now. Is the buckle completely separate from the strap like Hermes belts to allow you to mix and match them?



Yes! The size here is 15mm, which should work with Hermes's 13mm straps if you wanted to mix & match.

Unfortunately my store didn't have a tan one in, so I'm looking for leather straps/different buckles. Might have accidentally started a new addiction, lol.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Yes! The size here is 15mm, which should work with Hermes's 13mm straps if you wanted to mix & match.
> 
> Unfortunately my store didn't have a tan one in, so I'm looking for leather straps/different buckles. Might have accidentally started a new addiction, lol.


Do they have thicker belts? I’ve looked at them before but I can’t recall.


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Do they have thicker belts? I’ve looked at them before but I can’t recall.



They had a 30mm which I think is for men, but I tried it on anyways haha. I didn't see any other sizes though.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> They had a 30mm which I think is for men, but I tried it on anyways haha. I didn't see any other sizes though.


Perfect  I’d wear it casually anyway. I’ll have to check it out on my next visit.


----------



## bambita

mystar9898 said:


> Congratulations! I, too, love the emerald Rejane and it’s one of the colors I am considering when I get around to getting my Rejane. The only reason I am holding out is because I bought too many M bags in 2020 and while technically there is no such thing as too much M, my wallet pleads differently  So yes I do agree with the lovely ladies here. Go with what makes your heart sing! I’ve had a couple of similar color bags in the past and have found them to go with many neutrals and even blues, pinks and other jewel tones. Don’t let that seasonal color go please do share photos when you get your beauty!
> 
> And a big hello and HNY to everyone here! Been reading you guys, just haven’t had much to add on yet!



thank you @mystar9898 for taking time to respond. i appreciate u doing that. HNY to you and all the lovely lovely ladies here. 

update: indeed, i ended up getting the mini emerald rejane but i wont see it til im able to travel to the US. im in asia and travelling is a pain atm. the sweet SA in NY said that if i changed my mind by the time i m in the US, there will be no problem switching to tourterelle. i dont hav any brown or nude bags but tourterelle looked like such a low key beauty.  i just felt like i wud fear being mugged if i were to carry the emerald rejane with gold hardware everywhere on some streets of london or chicago. ill def get a tourterelle in near future. agreed: no such thing as too many M.


----------



## kathykathylim

Hello there, I am new to the Moynat community. I had been eyeing Pauline. When I picked up my nano Réjane, which is my first ever Moynat bag by the way, I just learnt that the house has decided to discontinue Pauline... The SA told me that a croco Pauline in black is the only one they have. I am not a fan of croco leather... Does any one know there is any way of getting a brand new one from the house please?
I have also read that some of you made purchases directly from France. May I know how to do that? I tried to leave contact details after clicking the "order services" tab. But it was the local boutique that came in touch with me... Any hint would be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## bambita

kathykathylim said:


> Hello there, I am new to the Moynat community. I had been eyeing Pauline. When I picked up my nano Réjane, which is my first ever Moynat bag by the way, I just learnt that the house has decided to discontinue Pauline... The SA told me that a croco Pauline in black is the only one they have. I am not a fan of croco leather... Does any one know there is any way of getting a brand new one from the house please?
> I have also read that some of you made purchases directly from France. May I know how to do that? I tried to leave contact details after clicking the "order services" tab. But it was the local boutique that came in touch with me... Any hint would be much appreciated! TIA!



get in touch on whatsapp with Stephanie in Paris? may be she can help you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kathykathylim said:


> Hello there, I am new to the Moynat community. I had been eyeing Pauline. When I picked up my nano Réjane, which is my first ever Moynat bag by the way, I just learnt that the house has decided to discontinue Pauline... The SA told me that a croco Pauline in black is the only one they have. I am not a fan of croco leather... Does any one know there is any way of getting a brand new one from the house please?
> I have also read that some of you made purchases directly from France. May I know how to do that? I tried to leave contact details after clicking the "order services" tab. But it was the local boutique that came in touch with me... Any hint would be much appreciated! TIA!


Hi! Sadly the Pauline was discontinued (it‘s my favourite bag!) I’ve no idea if there may be any left, but you could try emailing the Paris boutique directly on boutique@moynat.com or London boutique BMOYNATLONDON@moynat.com or Selfridges (who I know also ship overseas) on londonselfridges@moynat.com the UK is currently under lockdown but I have received emails from London recently so I think they will get back to you. Hope that helps, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kathykathylim

bambita said:


> get in touch on whatsapp with Stephanie in Paris? may be she can help you.


Thank you bambita! Thank you for being so helpful!


----------



## kathykathylim

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi! Sadly the Pauline was discontinued (it‘s my favourite bag!) I’ve no idea if there may be any left, but you could try emailing the Paris boutique directly on boutique@moynat.com or London boutique BMOYNATLONDON@moynat.com or Selfridges (who I know also ship overseas) on londonselfridges@moynat.com the UK is currently under lockdown but I have received emails from London recently so I think they will get back to you. Hope that helps, fingers crossed for you!


Thank you for all the resources Tonimichelle! I start to like it here now


----------



## Bagaholic222

kathykathylim said:


> Hello there, I am new to the Moynat community. I had been eyeing Pauline. When I picked up my nano Réjane, which is my first ever Moynat bag by the way, I just learnt that the house has decided to discontinue Pauline... The SA told me that a croco Pauline in black is the only one they have. I am not a fan of croco leather... Does any one know there is any way of getting a brand new one from the house please?
> I have also read that some of you made purchases directly from France. May I know how to do that? I tried to leave contact details after clicking the "order services" tab. But it was the local boutique that came in touch with me... Any hint would be much appreciated! TIA!


Congratulations on your first Moynat!  I'm not sure whether there are any new Paulines left except for the exotics.  Besides the contact provided above, you can also contact the individual stores through the email listed on the website for the different locations.  Good Luck!


----------



## Fancyfree

kathykathylim said:


> Hello there, I am new to the Moynat community. I had been eyeing Pauline. When I picked up my nano Réjane, which is my first ever Moynat bag by the way, I just learnt that the house has decided to discontinue Pauline... The SA told me that a croco Pauline in black is the only one they have. I am not a fan of croco leather... Does any one know there is any way of getting a brand new one from the house please?
> I have also read that some of you made purchases directly from France. May I know how to do that? I tried to leave contact details after clicking the "order services" tab. But it was the local boutique that came in touch with me... Any hint would be much appreciated! TIA!


I visited the Moynat store in Mount Street, London, in late October. I had been eyeing Petite Pauline for years,- I regard it as the most beautiful bag design ever, but I have never felt I could justify the price. To my amazement, they were selling all Paulines at a 40% discount!!!!! . They only had 2 colours, Madder and a pink with contrast piping (I've forgotten the name of the pink colour).
I bought Madder .





Anyway, they had several Petite Paulines in Madder! And at the Selfridges department, I saw they had a second one of the pink.

As

Pauline has not been a very popular model for the last few years
The discount was not revealed until after I had been admiring the Paulines for a couple of minutes
London has been in lock-down pretty much ever since I visited
I would imagine those Petite Paulines are still in their store room 

I assume Moynat London would answer 'phone calls, or at least e-mails, and take orders despite the ongoing lock-down 

In addition to the e-mail address and 'phone number stated on their website:


the charming and patient sales assistant David Barba, who sold me my Petite Paulene in Mount Street, sent me a text message from this phone number: +44 7981 142552.

Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## konacoffee

Has anyone here checked out Valextra? How does the quality compare to Moynat? Or is it more on Loewe's level?

Since the news of Ramesh's departure hit, I've been scoping different bag brands that a similar no-logo aesthetic. I don't really think of Valextra as a Moynat alternative exactly, but a lot of what drew me to Moynat (quiet branding, high quality, classic, but interesting shapes) is attracting me to Valextra right now.

I just can't comment on the quality as I never had one or CS since I don't have a store near me.


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> Has anyone here checked out Valextra? How does the quality compare to Moynat? Or is it more on Loewe's level?
> 
> Since the news of Ramesh's departure hit, I've been scoping different bag brands that a similar no-logo aesthetic. I don't really think of Valextra as a Moynat alternative exactly, but a lot of what drew me to Moynat (quiet branding, high quality, classic, but interesting shapes) is attracting me to Valextra right now.
> 
> I just can't comment on the quality as I never had one or CS since I don't have a store near me.



hi @konacoffee I havent tried loewe bags but im a hugggggge Serie S Valextra girl. I have several of the Serie S models and my mum does their Iside. The quality is  and the design is . The hardware is light gold so its not flashy. I have not tried their smooth leather though. Only grained leather. No complaints. If u r thinking of getting a Serie S, size small is a tad bit small (fits all the essentials like sunglasses, keys, wallet, lipstick but not more than this) altho i love how it looks on me (5 ft 3 in height). If I were to buy another Serie S, I would most probably get a Medium. On matchesfashion, prices r lower than on Valextra website btw. Hope this helps. Please do post if/when you get a Valextra.


----------



## bambita

^quality is 
  design is


----------



## konacoffee

bambita said:


> hi @konacoffee I havent tried loewe bags but im a hugggggge Serie S Valextra girl. I have several of the Serie S models and my mum does their Iside. The quality is  and the design is . The hardware is light gold so its not flashy. I have not tried their smooth leather though. Only grained leather. No complaints. If u r thinking of getting a Serie S, size small is a tad bit small (fits all the essentials like sunglasses, keys, wallet, lipstick but not more than this) altho i love how it looks on me (5 ft 3 in height). If I were to buy another Serie S, I would most probably get a Medium. On matchesfashion, prices r lower than on Valextra website btw. Hope this helps. Please do post if/when you get a Valextra.



Thanks for the info!! A lot of their designs appeal to me so I'm hoping to try one out sometime.


----------



## bambita

@konacoffee OMG i am super duper excited for you. What kind/size/color will you be picking? please please do post when you get hold of one. 
Ihope Valextra won't become that "IT" bag after Olivia Palermo carried the white Serie S


----------



## bambita

ps: vicariously getting another Valextra through you @konacoffee


----------



## konacoffee

bambita said:


> ps: vicariously getting another Valextra through you @konacoffee



I've had my eye on the Iside in  Rosa Polvere for awhile now! I'm talking to my SA about getting a special order bag right now, so it might have to wait. But that pink is  .


----------



## savoy85

konacoffee said:


> Has anyone here checked out Valextra? How does the quality compare to Moynat? Or is it more on Loewe's level?
> 
> Since the news of Ramesh's departure hit, I've been scoping different bag brands that a similar no-logo aesthetic. I don't really think of Valextra as a Moynat alternative exactly, but a lot of what drew me to Moynat (quiet branding, high quality, classic, but interesting shapes) is attracting me to Valextra right now.
> 
> I just can't comment on the quality as I never had one or CS since I don't have a store near me.



I love Valextra and own the Twist Shoulder in Oyster. I commented somewhere on this thread earlier about the differences/similarities between Valextra and Moynat, but personally I feel that no other company can hold a candle to Moynat leathers aside from Hermès. Both the Twist and Josephine are lined in beautiful smooth calfskin, but when you compare them directly side by side Moynat's Perle calfskin is much softer, IMO. External leathers are obviously different between the two bags and I'm only familiar with Moynat Taurillon, however I adore Valextra's grained calfskin and think the closest comparison would be Epsom.

There is a Valextra thread on the forum as well you might want to check out, but I 100% agree with the similar no-logo aesthetic vibes between the two brands. Hope this helps and happy shopping!


----------



## bambita

@konakoffee yayyyy. rosa polvere is a very very pretty color. great pick.


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> This is an exclusive Gabrielle PM, in the color Purple. (Purple?  How French.)
> There are only five in the world- and they’re only at Sak’s in NYC.  I think it’s stunning.
> View attachment 4962151


Sigh. I was trying to be good and not buy any bags until later this year and then you post this. I’m just drooling over this purple!


----------



## Panthere2015

DoggieBags said:


> Sigh. I was trying to be good and not buy any bags until later this year and then you post this. I’m just drooling over this purple!


It is a gorgeous colour. I would love a Rejane or a Gabrielle clutch in this purple.


----------



## konacoffee

DoggieBags said:


> Sigh. I was trying to be good and not buy any bags until later this year and then you post this. I’m just drooling over this purple!



So relatable. After my spending spree last year, my wallet really needs to recover. Waiting until later this year to pick up another Gaby.

I'm considering downsizing my collection and selling my Emerald Gabrielle if I get another Gaby. I love the color and look of my Gabrielle, but to be honest I barely use it. I use my Danse and even my Cabotins more and I've had them for a shorter amount of time! Not sure if I can stomach that loss right now though.

I should downsize so I can give my bags the right amount of love and interest, but I'm not emotionally ready to yet.


----------



## optimisticqt

Does Moynat currently offer any crossbody wallet style bag? My mom uses hers everyday but the leather is fading (tsk tsk Prada) and I'd like to get her a replacement that is of better quality, or has a "spa" option. Any recommendations from this group is highly trusted and appreciated!


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Does Moynat currently offer any crossbody wallet style bag? My mom uses hers everyday but the leather is fading (tsk tsk Prada) and I'd like to get her a replacement that is of better quality, or has a "spa" option. Any recommendations from this group is highly trusted and appreciated!


by wallet style, do you mean like chanel WOC with the cc slots? Because off the top of my head, I can’t think of any of their bags that have that feature.


----------



## optimisticqt

m_ichele said:


> by wallet style, do you mean like chanel WOC with the cc slots? Because off the top of my head, I can’t think of any of their bags that have that feature.


Yes!


----------



## bagnut1

Not sure how to interpret the posting of swatches for a gift-giving holiday.  (Are swatches the new bags??)


----------



## mystar9898

bagnut1 said:


> Not sure how to interpret the posting of swatches for a gift-giving holiday.  (Are swatches the new bags??)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984351



I thought the same! I totally didn't get it  This is a post I'd do on my private, personal account -- and I have very limited social media creativity. They could have done so much better


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> Does Moynat currently offer any crossbody wallet style bag? My mom uses hers everyday but the leather is fading (tsk tsk Prada) and I'd like to get her a replacement that is of better quality, or has a "spa" option. Any recommendations from this group is highly trusted and appreciated!


I’ll ask.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> I thought the same! I totally didn't get it  This is a post I'd do on my private, personal account -- and I have very limited social media creativity. They could have done so much better


Waiting for Knightly’s first rollout is painful.  I think they’re taking too long- it‘s effecting their marketing.  People will start to move on.  I realize Moynat’s number of crafts(wo)men are no match for Hermès- so it takes longer to make the bags.  But no real teasers to excite their clientele is sad.  I hope the big reveal is awe-worthy, and not a flop.  Just a few weeks more.


----------



## Sourisbrune

optimisticqt said:


> Does Moynat currently offer any crossbody wallet style bag? My mom uses hers everyday but the leather is fading (tsk tsk Prada) and I'd like to get her a replacement that is of better quality, or has a "spa" option. Any recommendations from this group is highly trusted and appreciated!


I’m sorry- No WOC styles.  They made a prototype a few years ago, but it was never manufactured.  Who knows, Knightly might have one in the works someday.


----------



## optimisticqt

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry- No WOC styles.  They made a prototype a few years ago, but it was never manufactured.  Who knows, Knightly might have one in the works someday.


Ty Sourisbrune. We'll see who's quicker: Knightly to release new designs, or me converting my mom to use cardholders


----------



## Rocat

A quick update on my custom Peter Nitz Lorin bag for anyone that may be interested. He started making it for me this week and is posting photos of the progress on his Instagram feed. I am so excited for him to finish it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rocat said:


> A quick update on my custom Peter Nitz Lorin bag for anyone that may be interested. He started making it for me this week and is posting photos of the progress on his Instagram feed. I am so excited for him to finish it!


I saw it on Instagram stories, wondered if it was the one for you! So exciting, I can’t wait to see the finished bag


----------



## bagnut1

I think I have finally moved through the stages of grief over Ramesh’s departure and am now at Acceptance.  I will be content this Valentine’s day with treasures I already have from that wonderful earlier era.

Happy Valentine’s Day, Moynat bag buddies!    Next month will be here before we know it…..


----------



## Rocat

I LOVE that color! It is gorgeous and the Rejane will always be my favorite from the Ramesh era.


----------



## Fancyfree

My wish for the future is that Moynat starts using edge paint that actually matches the colour of the leather. 
Can't for the life of me understand why they use brownish black edgepaint on all bags/colours


----------



## Sourisbrune

Has anyone seen Ramesh’s story today on IG?  Different color/kinds of leathers from bolts and the quote ‘work, work,’ and the hashtag ‘Made in France.’  Gah!!!!!  Wouldn’t it be funny if he has something coming out around the same time as Knightly’s debut?  A few months ago I gave Ramesh a short bag design wishlist we discussed on this forum.  It’d be wonderful if he gave some thought to the list now, or in the future.  I’ll let you know if I hear anything.  Please, do the same.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone seen Ramesh’s story today on IG?  Different color/kinds of leathers from bolts and the quote ‘work, work,’ and the hashtag ‘Made in France.’  Gah!!!!!  Wouldn’t it be funny if he has something coming out around the same time as Knightly’s debut?  A few months ago I gave Ramesh a short bag design wishlist we discussed on this forum.  It’d be wonderful if he gave some thought to the list now, or in the future.  I’ll let you know if I hear anything.  Please, do the same.


Ooooh exciting! I only check stories first thing in the morning and the last I saw was his cat!! Need to check this out


----------



## Tonimichelle

@Rocat I noticed your Peter Nitz bag is coming along nicely today too!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Fancyfree said:


> My wish for the future is that Moynat starts using edge paint that actually matches the colour of the leather.
> Can't for the life of me understand why they use brownish black edgepaint on all bags/colours


I’m guessing handbag companies use a slightly contrasting edge paint color because over time the paint pigment would probably change slightly, creating an off-color look.  Personally, I think I’d rather not have a paint that would yellow or show a blue base over time.  I agree, sometimes the black or brown sealant distracts from the beauty of a bag.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone seen Ramesh’s story today on IG?  Different color/kinds of leathers from bolts and the quote ‘work, work,’ and the hashtag ‘Made in France.’  Gah!!!!!  Wouldn’t it be funny if he has something coming out around the same time as Knightly’s debut?  A few months ago I gave Ramesh a short bag design wishlist we discussed on this forum.  It’d be wonderful if he gave some thought to the list now, or in the future.  I’ll let you know if I hear anything.  Please, do the same.


I actually asked him if this means we’ll see new designs and he responded, hmmm always a possibility. Let’s keep our fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Rocat

Tonimichelle said:


> @Rocat I noticed your Peter Nitz bag is coming along nicely today too!


Thank you! Yes, his work is amazing. I am so excited for him to finish it and am already dreaming up ideas for other pieces. I am also very eager to learn more about the developments regarding Ramesh. Anything that he produces is sure to be very tempting as well!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m guessing handbag companies use a slightly contrasting edge paint color because over time the paint pigment would probably change slightly, creating an off-color look.  Personally, I think I’d rather not have a paint that would yellow or show a blue base over time.  I agree, sometimes the black or brown sealant distracts from the beauty of a bag.


Interesting point! I had not thought of that .
I will pull out and examine my other bags tomorrow, in daylight, hoping not to find discolouration


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone seen Ramesh’s story today on IG?  Different color/kinds of leathers from bolts and the quote ‘work, work,’ and the hashtag ‘Made in France.’  Gah!!!!!  Wouldn’t it be funny if he has something coming out around the same time as Knightly’s debut?  A few months ago I gave Ramesh a short bag design wishlist we discussed on this forum.  It’d be wonderful if he gave some thought to the list now, or in the future.  I’ll let you know if I hear anything.  Please, do the same.


Just saw his IG story---lovely leather selections, can't wait to see what he has up his sleeve!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Dearest Moynat family,
I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!


----------



## pinkorchid20

I am considering adding the Nano Réjane to my bag collection (I know, I know...it's not a bag) and have compared the measurements to Hermès' Mini Bolide which is only 1.5cm higher but has the same depth and length. The latter does fit my iPhone 11Pro, so although Paris has told me the Nano will definitely not fit a phone, I am wondering if anyone with the Nano could make it work? Thanks a lot in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi Sourisbrune! I haven’t posted in such a long while, but saw your message and wanted to reply. If you remember, you lovely ladies helped me when I purchased my first Gaby, a mini in Taupe. I was super fortunate last summer to make it to Paris and pick up my ordered Gaby PM in black. I love, love, love the size of the PM. It is the perfect size bag to me. I mostly hand carry. The strap is long for me and I don’t prefer the PM so much for cross body (but for travel a huge plus) so I use a Kelly strap for shoulder carry. Perfect! I sooo wish it was made in cognac or H Gold. I find the mini is best for crossbody. If I purchase another it will be another PM.  I hope that helps!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Dearest Moynat family,
> I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!


I love mine and haven’t been too bothered by the handle. I carry mine all the ways you mentioned but I haven’t used her more than a few days straight. I am conscious of when I open it when it’s on my shoulder or cross body because I don’t want the handle to bend against me so I do try to hand or arm carry for a little bit  after opening it just so the handle doesn’t warp but so far so good!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> Dearest Moynat family,
> I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!


Dearest Sourisbrune,
You may recall I have the Gabrielle PM in Eggplant.  I hand and shoulder carry it.  I’m grateful for the top handle, especially since I can be uncoordinated with groceries and packages.  I would probably wear it crossbody for long walks or on major shopping trips, not that that’s possible right now.  
i hope you are fully recovered from your surgery.  Warmest wishes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Thank you!  I bought a hand carry Hermès bag and I’m learning to appreciate the style.  Yet, I like the thought of a shoulder strap to wear a handled bag hands free, or the ability to wrap the strap around my wrist a couple of times for extra security.  I’m liking the pm size, though it’s probably too large for my needs.  I think the bb looks really cute, but with the side folds, it’s only six inches wide (for the most part).



Vitamina H said:


> Hi Sourisbrune! I haven’t posted in such a long while, but saw your message and wanted to reply. If you remember, you lovely ladies helped me when I purchased my first Gaby, a mini in Taupe. I was super fortunate last summer to make it to Paris and pick up my ordered Gaby PM in black. I love, love, love the size of the PM. It is the perfect size bag to me. I mostly hand carry. The strap is long for me and I don’t prefer the PM so much for cross body (but for travel a huge plus) so I use a Kelly strap for shoulder carry. Perfect! I sooo wish it was made in cognac or H Gold. I find the mini is best for crossbody. If I purchase another it will be another PM.  I hope that helps!


It’s good to hear from you.   Haha!  You’ve been stealth- just reading the posts.  Thank you so much for your detailed info.  I think cognac and gold are special order colors.



m_ichele said:


> I love mine and haven’t been too bothered by the handle. I carry mine all the ways you mentioned but I haven’t used her more than a few days straight. I am conscious of when I open it when it’s on my shoulder or cross body because I don’t want the handle to bend against me so I do try to hand or arm carry for a little bit  after opening it just so the handle doesn’t warp but so far so good!


Thank you for chiming in!  As usual, we think alike.  It’s the warping of the handle that worries me a little- that’s one reason I’ve always avoided the Coco handle.



Cool Breeze said:


> Dearest Sourisbrune,
> You may recall I have the Gabrielle PM in Eggplant.  I hand and shoulder carry it.  I’m grateful for the top handle, especially since I can be uncoordinated with groceries and packages.  I would probably wear it crossbody for long walks or on major shopping trips, not that that’s possible right now.
> i hope you are fully recovered from your surgery.  Warmest wishes.


I love the Eggplant!  Thank you for your input.  Yes, I find the handle handy for grabbing a bag quickly.  Thank you for your well wishes.  I‘m feeling good.  I finished my radiation- so, I’m in the wait-and-watch-mode for a while.  I can’t wait to start vacation travel, again.


----------



## DoggieBags

Sourisbrune said:


> Dearest Moynat family,
> I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!


I usually prefer hand held bags but with the constant use of hand sanitizer, I’ve switched to mostly shoulder or cross body carrying for now. I got my Gaby PM (Chili Blush Taurillion) a few months ago during Covid so have not been able to use it much. I’m much shorter than you (I’m 5’3”) and the strap is long enough for me to use it crossbody.  The handle does poke into my side a bit when I open the bag on the fly but there is give in the handle so it doesn’t feel uncomfortable. It’s quite light, much lighter than my Rejane saddle bags and I can fit about the same amount of stuff. Although I haven’t been going out much, I have liked my Gaby the few times I’ve used her and would consider getting another if I see it another color I don’t already have.


----------



## bagnut1

@Sourisbrune - so sorry to hear about your recent health issues but glad that you are feeling well and anticipating travel again.


----------



## Sourisbrune

DoggieBags said:


> I usually prefer hand held bags but with the constant use of hand sanitizer, I’ve switched to mostly shoulder or cross body carrying for now. I got my Gaby PM (Chili Blush Taurillion) a few months ago during Covid so have not been able to use it much. I’m much shorter than you (I’m 5’3”) and the strap is long enough for me to use it crossbody.  The handle does poke into my side a bit when I open the bag on the fly but there is give in the handle so it doesn’t feel uncomfortable. It’s quite light, much lighter than my Rejane saddle bags and I can fit about the same amount of stuff. Although I haven’t been going out much, I have liked my Gaby the few times I’ve used her and would consider getting another if I see it another color I don’t already have.


I totally understand about the hand sanitizer.  I’ve been quite mindful ... until today.  I carried my H bag to Whole Foods and the guy who was disinfecting the baskets placed one atop a stack and sprayed the bottle, misting my bag as I walked by.  I held my breath as my heart sank.  No worries- I gently wiped it down when I got home.  I don’t see any deterioration.  From now on, I’m going to carry my old, falling apart Gucci or my Moynat tote to the grocery store.
Thank you for your info.  The pm sounds like a great size.  The strap can be used to a 25” drop, so it’ll work crossbody for me in a pinch.
Thank you, again!


----------



## hazel.623

Sourisbrune said:


> Dearest Moynat family,
> I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!



I prefer:
Gaby- crossbody
Gabrielle- hand carry

Gabrielle is very structural and elegant. I think hand carry looks much better. 

Due to COVID, I seldom use Gabrielle this year but switch to Gaby or Danse because I need to bring so many things out for work. 

Handle is not a big problem to me at all.


----------



## Sourisbrune

hazel.623 said:


> I prefer:
> Gaby- crossbody
> Gabrielle- hand carry
> 
> Gabrielle is very structural and elegant. I think hand carry looks much better.
> 
> Due to COVID, I seldom use Gabrielle this year but switch to Gaby or Danse because I need to bring so many things out for work.
> 
> Handle is not a big problem to me at all.


Excellent.  Thank you for your thoughts.  I can see (in my mind) what your saying about the Gabrielle and the Gaby. I was texting with Curtis today and he said the bb holds more than I would expect and it looks the best crossbody.  In the following post, I’ll share some of the photos he was kind enough to take.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Here’s what fits in a Gaby bb


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Here’s what fits in a Gaby bb
> 
> View attachment 4993779
> View attachment 4993780


Glad to hear that you are feeling better!  Personally, I have not used my Gaby much as I got her shortly after we went into lockdown and I've been WFH since.  The few times that I have the occasion to take her out, the handle did not 'jab' and I was not concerned at all about maintaining the shape - it is very well made.  The pm holds quite a lot especially with the snaps undone - I personally like the pm for proportion more than anything else as I'm not lithe nor petite and a small bag just looks odd.  The PM also looks lovely hand held so it is more flexible.  Good luck!


----------



## m220888

Sourisbrune said:


> Dearest Moynat family,
> I am wondering- those of you who own Gaby pm bags, how are you liking them?  Are they getting used?  Are you hand carrying, shoulder carrying or wearing your bag crossbody?  Have you wanted to chop off the handle at all when you open your bag, or is it no big deal (not in the way)?  I’d love your input.  Thank you!



I only just recently got the Gaby Pm so I've not used it much. It works fine for me as a crossbody or shoulder bag with the strap adjusted all the way to the shortest length. As for the handle, it has not been an issue for me since the bag is quite soft. I've had some experiences of the handle being in the way when I used the Gabrielle as a crossbody because of the bag's structure and leather type. Like m_ichele, I tend to switch to arm carry when I have to take things in and out of the bag.

Also on a side note, I would like to thank quadmama for sharing photos of the Gaby in polar on this thread. I've wanted a Gaby Pm for some time but wasn't too keen on the colours available locally. My SA mentioned a few other colours that she could source from the overseas boutiques and Polar was one of them. Since I've seen the photos of the Polar Gaby posted here before, I decided to go for it and I'm so happy about that choice!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling better!  Personally, I have not used my Gaby much as I got her shortly after we went into lockdown and I've been WFH since.  The few times that I have the occasion to take her out, the handle did not 'jab' and I was not concerned at all about maintaining the shape - it is very well made.  The pm holds quite a lot especially with the snaps undone - I personally like the pm for proportion more than anything else as I'm not lithe nor petite and a small bag just looks odd.  The PM also looks lovely hand held so it is more flexible.  Good luck!


Thank you for your thoughts about the Gaby pm.  I like the thought of the bb crossbody.  But, I think the best would look like a child’s bag handheld against my nearly 5’10” tall frame.  NYC just got a new pm in.  It’s fresh out of the box.  Gah!




m220888 said:


> I only just recently got the Gaby Pm so I've not used it much. It works fine for me as a crossbody or shoulder bag with the strap adjusted all the way to the shortest length. As for the handle, it has not been an issue for me since the bag is quite soft. I've had some experiences of the handle being in the way when I used the Gabrielle as a crossbody because of the bag's structure and leather type. Like m_ichele, I tend to switch to arm carry when I have to take things in and out of the bag.
> 
> Also on a side note, I would like to thank quadmama for sharing photos of the Gaby in polar on this thread. I've wanted a Gaby Pm for some time but wasn't too keen on the colours available locally. My SA mentioned a few other colours that she could source from the overseas boutiques and Polar was one of them. Since I've seen the photos of the Polar Gaby posted here before, I decided to go for it and I'm so happy about that choice!


Thank you for your thoughts, too.  Hahaha!  It was Quadmama’s polar Gaby photos that sold me, too!
I’ve been holding a 30cm bag at my hip, in the mirror, to decide if a pm would look okay as a crossbody. Because of my height- I think it would. My-oh-my-oh-my! Decisions, decisions. I wish Knightly would’ve been a little more timely about his debut. I don’t know if I want to wait a month to six weeks to see if there might be something else to consider. I have a feeling his designs will be few in inventory, and offered per season (like Chanel). Overall, I know I want a Gaby ... and who knows, there might be a price increase if I wait too long.
Please excuse me- I’ve spilt my thoughts all over this post.


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi @Sourisbrune! Yes, I have been in stealth mode! I will take more pictures for you tomorrow, if you would like. Honestly, I would grab that PM Gaby! That is exactly mine and I love it immensely. It is perfect to me. I am only 5’3 and the BB ( as much as I like it) is tiny on me and I am thin too. The PM has that advantage of being an actual handbag, and with your glorious height (lucky you!) looks good by hand, by shoulder, or carried crossbody. I tried opening the PM today with you in mind. Just bring the bag to your front and it is easy to open. I was thinking, for the millionth time today, that it is the perfect size bag. The leather is amazing too. Go and get your Gaby, sweets!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Hi @Sourisbrune! Yes, I have been in stealth mode! I will take more pictures for you tomorrow, if you would like. Honestly, I would grab that PM Gaby! That is exactly mine and I love it immensely. It is perfect to me. I am only 5’3 and the BB ( as much as I like it) is tiny on me and I am thin too. The PM has that advantage of being an actual handbag, and with your glorious height (lucky you!) looks good by hand, by shoulder, or carried crossbody. I tried opening the PM today with you in mind. Just bring the bag to your front and it is easy to open. I was thinking, for the millionth time today, that it is the perfect size bag. The leather is amazing too. Go and get your Gaby, sweets!


Thank you for taking photos.  No rush.  Yes, I’m very tall, but not in my family.  My brother is 6’6”, and my two nieces are 6’0 and 6’1”.  My daughter is 5’1”! One thing frustrating about my height is the availability of crossbody bags. Most companies think 19”-21” strap drops are crossbody. I like 24”. The Gaby bags longest length is 25”. Excellent!
Yes, I’m leaning towards the pm, regardless of how cute the bb looks.  Note the bag below.  The little bb is soooo adorable.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gaby bb


----------



## optimisticqt

Vitamina H said:


> Hi @Sourisbrune! Yes, I have been in stealth mode! I will take more pictures for you tomorrow, if you would like. Honestly, I would grab that PM Gaby! That is exactly mine and I love it immensely. It is perfect to me. I am only 5’3 and the BB ( as much as I like it) is tiny on me and I am thin too.


Hi Vitamina, would super duper appreciate any mod shot you can share of the PM vs BB size. We are the same height. From what you're saying, PM might be feasible as well. I was worried it'll look too big on our frame. 

Contemplating the BB vs Rejane chain strap, but as @Sourisbrune stated, I'm also waiting to see what the new director will debut. The delay is not helping the brand.


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi @Sourisbrune and @optimisticqt , I will add pictures in the morning for you. My dad is very tall too, but I took after my mom! I think the PM size just meets in the middle. Honestly, if the Taupe had been available in the PM size when I purchased I would have gone for the PM size in a heartbeat. It is just so practical and ticks all the boxes - for me anyway. I think the BB is cute and like mine a lot, but it is tiny. I will try to explain this better tomorrow when not so tired. ❤️ If you want versatility the PM offers so much more...in my opinion!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I cracked open my iPad vault- I have photos of a 5’8” SA wearing a bb and pm.  I also have side-by-side photos of a bb and a pm.  I’m looking forward to any other photos Vitamina could provide.  I hope this helps.


----------



## m220888

optimisticqt said:


> Hi Vitamina, would super duper appreciate any mod shot you can share of the PM vs BB size. We are the same height. From what you're saying, PM might be feasible as well. I was worried it'll look too big on our frame.
> 
> Contemplating the BB vs Rejane chain strap, but as @Sourisbrune stated, I'm also waiting to see what the new director will debut. The delay is not helping the brand.



I'm carrying my Gaby PM out today so I thought I'd share. I'm 5'4, hope this helps!


----------



## Sourisbrune

m220888 said:


> I'm carrying my Gaby PM out today so I thought I'd share. I'm 5'4, hope this helps!
> View attachment 4995278


Thank You so much for this.  It looks perfect!


----------



## Vitamina H

Oh, I love this on you! The color is beautiful! May I ask if you have purchased a bag organizer/stabilizer for your PM? I keep meaning to order something, but not sure what!


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi Ladies! I am back with some pictures. I truly hope they help. Shopping right now is so difficult. If any of you have  a Delvaux Brilliant or Tempête, would you mind to pm me?? Thank you so much! Sizing is my dilemma! And well, a few other questions!!

After thinking more and more about this, I love both the PM and the BB (mini) sizes. If I were to mostly want a bag for crossbody, then the BB (mini) would be my first choice for my height (5'3). However, I LOVE how the PM is a regular handbag too. I am including what I fit inside the BB and it is the same things I would carry in the PM size too. @Sourisbrune I can open both bags while holding my phone, so that is a huge plus! To open without stabbing myself, just bring the bag around to my front.
-A passport holder
-Two Calvi Wallets
-Sunglasses or Readers
-Phone


----------



## Vitamina H

Gaby worn crossbody - PM (black) and BB (Taupe)


----------



## Vitamina H

What fits inside my bag picture and comparison of the Gaby PM ( black)  and BB (Taupe) sizes.


----------



## optimisticqt

.


----------



## optimisticqt

Thank you for sharing. I told myself I will only buy 1 handbag this year, but your pics make me want both sizing. 

@Vitamina H  the weight of the bags are similar? My only grievance with Ramesh's designs are that the leather strap is a tad too thin to truly be confortable for a full load carry.


----------



## m220888

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank You so much for this.  It looks perfect!


Glad to share! I can totally understand how tough it is to decide whether to get the Gaby or not. I too originally wanted to wait till the new collection was out before purchasing any more Moynat bags. And also like a few others here, I was supposed to be on ban island But since I had to drop by the store a few weeks ago to pick up the lunar new year red packets, I just couldn't resist ticking it off my wish list at the same time.



Vitamina H said:


> Oh, I love this on you! The color is beautiful! May I ask if you have purchased a bag organizer/stabilizer for your PM? I keep meaning to order something, but not sure what!



Thanks Vitamina H I've only just gotten my PM bag not too long ago so I don't have one yet. I am also on the look out for an appropriate insert. I'm currently using 3 of those packaging air cushions provided by my SA to stuff the bag when not in use. I keep all my bags upright so an insert will probably be help to hold up the bag's shape over time. Besides that, the pm size is relatively spacious and I think having some sort of organizer would make it easier to find stuff especially smaller items.


----------



## littleunicorn

Vitamina H said:


> Gaby worn crossbody - PM (black) and BB (Taupe)



Thank you very much for your kind sharing photos, @Vitamina H!
This is really helpful as I also have Gaby in mind, however it's hard to try on in person under the current circumstances - these really help confirming the choice of size.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vitamina H said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back with some pictures. I truly hope they help. Shopping right now is so difficult. If any of you have  a Delvaux Brilliant or Tempête, would you mind to pm me?? Thank you so much! Sizing is my dilemma! And well, a few other questions!!
> 
> After thinking more and more about this, I love both the PM and the BB (mini) sizes. If I were to mostly want a bag for crossbody, then the BB (mini) would be my first choice for my height (5'3). However, I LOVE how the PM is a regular handbag too. I am including what I fit inside the BB and it is the same things I would carry in the PM size too. @Sourisbrune I can open both bags while holding my phone, so that is a huge plus! To open without stabbing myself, just bring the bag around to my front.
> -A passport holder
> -Two Calvi Wallets
> -Sunglasses or Readers
> -Phone





Vitamina H said:


> Gaby worn crossbody - PM (black) and BB (Taupe)





Vitamina H said:


> What fits inside my bag picture and comparison of the Gaby PM ( black)  and BB (Taupe) sizes.


Thank you so much!  This is great!  Perfect photos and descriptions!
I love your bags!!!!


----------



## Vitamina H

@optimisticqt ,Thank you! Oh gosh, tell me about it! Ha! I am doing the same with Delvaux. I truly only need one more bag to have my bases covered...but all the colors! I..gotta..stay..focused. As far as weight, the PM is a tad heavier, but you see how little I carry. I have to be super careful with shoulder weight too. I know what you mean though and wider straps help so much with weight distribution.


----------



## Vitamina H

@m220888 , I do the exact same when storing mine. I think, because I carry so little in the PM, that an insert would keep it more structured looking. If you come across anything, please remember me! I may contact MaiTai and ask what she thinks. It really is a spacious bag!
@littleunicorn , Thank you and so happy they could be of help to you. Virtual shopping for handbags is really challenging. If you go with a Gaby, please let us know! I get so excited by others purchases as much as my own!
@Sourisbrune , Thank you and you are so welcome! You all helped me immensely when I made my decisions. Glad to be able to give back!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Just an FYI- I found this gorgeous Cabotin pm on Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  I still can’t get over the excellent workmanship of Moynat!


----------



## Vitamina H

Sourisbrune said:


> Just an FYI- I found this gorgeous Cabotin pm on Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  I still can’t get over the excellent workmanship of Moynat!
> View attachment 4999546
> View attachment 4999547
> View attachment 4999548


So gorgeous! This truly represents the workmanship, like you said. Hope this special Cabotin finds a wonderful home.


----------



## konacoffee

pinkorchid20 said:


> I am considering adding the Nano Réjane to my bag collection (I know, I know...it's not a bag) and have compared the measurements to Hermès' Mini Bolide which is only 1.5cm higher but has the same depth and length. The latter does fit my iPhone 11Pro, so although Paris has told me the Nano will definitely not fit a phone, I am wondering if anyone with the Nano could make it work? Thanks a lot in advance for any help/advice!



A bit late for a reply, but unless you have the Samsung Z Fold, Palm Phone, or one of those tiny old phones it's not going to work. I thought the same as you, but once I saw it in person I was surprised by how tiny it is. It fits on the palm of my hand. 

I honestly feel like it'll look really disproportionate on any adult women taller than 5 feet. It's cute and I can admire it, but it feels more like a novelty item than a practical piece. I'd size up to the BB.


----------



## pinkorchid20

konacoffee said:


> A bit late for a reply, but unless you have the Samsung Z Fold, Palm Phone, or one of those tiny old phones it's not going to work. I thought the same as you, but once I saw it in person I was surprised by how tiny it is. It fits on the palm of my hand.
> 
> I honestly feel like it'll look really disproportionate on any adult women taller than 5 feet. It's cute and I can admire it, but it feels more like a novelty item than a practical piece. I'd size up to the BB.


Thank you for your reply! I already figured out myself after trying another nano sized bag that hardly fit my phone (it did but was just pretty hard to get it in and out) and I knew anything even smaller would be a pain to use. I adore the BB size and hope new colours will be added soon (Paris told me they hope new things will be available in March/April) as the Nano just isn’t for me. I guess I was attracted to the price point.


----------



## Rocat

Has anyone learned more about what Ramesh is up to? I have tried to find info online, but haven't really seen anything new.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yes, the pm pewter Oh! Tote finally came to the US.  Mind you, I’m still not a big fan of the stripes, but this will save my Hermès from our icky weather.  I’ll probably wear it every time it rains or when I go to the coast.  Each store got one tote. 


I was debating whether or not to write something about Moynat workmanship, but decided I’d want to know if one of you saw something when you purchased a recent bag.  Over the years we’ve seen impeccable workmanship coming from the Moynat atelie.  Today, I saw on a bag, stitching that was less than their usual perfection.  It cascaded (ever so gradually) up and down along the side of the bag.  It was off maybe a mm or two, but quite noticeable to me.
I hope this is not the future of Moynat workmanship and a disregard for product quality ( send out to stores).  I guess I’ll have to check out all bags, before I get too excited after purchasing.  I‘ll need to do that with all companies.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Has anyone learned more about what Ramesh is up to? I have tried to find info online, but haven't really seen anything new.


I haven‘t heard.  I’m quite curious.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the pm pewter Oh! Tote finally came to the US.  Mind you, I’m still not a big fan of the stripes, but this will save my Hermès from our icky weather.  I’ll probably wear it every time it rains or when I go to the coast.  Each store got one tote.
> View attachment 5002255
> 
> I was debating whether or not to write something about Moynat workmanship, but decided I’d want to know if one of you saw something when you purchased a recent bag.  Over the years we’ve seen impeccable workmanship coming from the Moynat atelie.  Today, I saw on a bag, stitching that was less than their usual perfection.  It cascaded (ever so gradually) up and down along the side of the bag.  It was off maybe a mm or two, but quite noticeable to me.
> I hope this is not the future of Moynat workmanship and a disregard for product quality ( send out to stores).  I guess I’ll have to check out all bags, before I get too excited after purchasing.  I‘ll need to do that with all companies.


Finally!!!  Is this widely available or only because you had put a deposit on it?  Thanks!


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the pm pewter Oh! Tote finally came to the US.  Mind you, I’m still not a big fan of the stripes, but this will save my Hermès from our icky weather.  I’ll probably wear it every time it rains or when I go to the coast.  Each store got one tote.
> View attachment 5002255
> 
> I was debating whether or not to write something about Moynat workmanship, but decided I’d want to know if one of you saw something when you purchased a recent bag.  Over the years we’ve seen impeccable workmanship coming from the Moynat atelie.  Today, I saw on a bag, stitching that was less than their usual perfection.  It cascaded (ever so gradually) up and down along the side of the bag.  It was off maybe a mm or two, but quite noticeable to me.
> I hope this is not the future of Moynat workmanship and a disregard for product quality ( send out to stores).  I guess I’ll have to check out all bags, before I get too excited after purchasing.  I‘ll need to do that with all companies.



Congrats on the new tote!! 

The most recent piece I got that I know was post-Rameesh is the Danse PM I got. I wrote a more detailed post about somewhere on this thread, but the craftsmanship seemed good. Nothing that I wouldn't attribute to the natural properties of the leather or the nature of handmade products.

The most recent purchase was a Rejane BB in January, but I don't know if that was post-Rameesh or not. Also nothing to note with that one, but I can take pictures later when I have more time for reference if people would like to see it.

I'm really not sure what I feel about Moynat right now. It ticks all the boxes for me (quality, good CS, designs I like), but if they go the route of LV/Chanel and raise their price while detracting from their quality I might just stopped looking at luxe brands to be honest. Not saying I'll totally give up luxe shopping, but if price increases and quality drops becomes the new norm I don't feel like I'm getting value from my purchases anymore.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> Finally!!!  Is this widely available or only because you had put a deposit on it?  Thanks!


The company sent one to every store.  I got my deposit back months ago.  Wonderful SA’s and managers just happened to know I wanted one, so they reached out today.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Congrats on the new tote!!
> 
> The most recent piece I got that I know was post-Rameesh is the Danse PM I got. I wrote a more detailed post about somewhere on this thread, but the craftsmanship seemed good. Nothing that I wouldn't attribute to the natural properties of the leather or the nature of handmade products.
> 
> The most recent purchase was a Rejane BB in January, but I don't know if that was post-Rameesh or not. Also nothing to note with that one, but I can take pictures later when I have more time for reference if people would like to see it.
> 
> I'm really not sure what I feel about Moynat right now. It ticks all the boxes for me (quality, good CS, designs I like), but if they go the route of LV/Chanel and raise their price while detracting from their quality I might just stopped looking at luxe brands to be honest. Not saying I'll totally give up luxe shopping, but if price increases and quality drops becomes the new norm I don't feel like I'm getting value from my purchases anymore.


I totally understand and agree with what you wrote.  I’m still in a wait-and-see mode with Moynat’s new lines.  What excites me is that the bags will still be hand made, but I’m curious if post-Covid- the brand has had to replace some of their excellent ateliers with a few newbies.  I guess we have yet to see where Moynat prices are going.

European based luxury brands are going price crazy.  I stopped buying Chanel.  When I visited boutiques and saw flawed bags on the shelves, and the SA’s didn’t care, I knew a misaligned or backwards machine stitched $5-$7K bag from a factory that sews MK bags wasn’t for me.  I want ‘old school’ workmanship.

I still like Hermès, but I am mindful about my purchases.  A 25 Kelly, or 24/24 mini, will be my last Hermès bag.  I can’t justify $8-$10K bags anymore- and that’s where many bag prices are going.  I hope Moynat stays at the $3-$5K leather bag price point.


----------



## littleunicorn

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the pm pewter Oh! Tote finally came to the US.  Mind you, I’m still not a big fan of the stripes, but this will save my Hermès from our icky weather.  I’ll probably wear it every time it rains or when I go to the coast.  Each store got one tote.
> View attachment 5002255
> 
> I was debating whether or not to write something about Moynat workmanship, but decided I’d want to know if one of you saw something when you purchased a recent bag.  Over the years we’ve seen impeccable workmanship coming from the Moynat atelie.  Today, I saw on a bag, stitching that was less than their usual perfection.  It cascaded (ever so gradually) up and down along the side of the bag.  It was off maybe a mm or two, but quite noticeable to me.
> I hope this is not the future of Moynat workmanship and a disregard for product quality ( send out to stores).  I guess I’ll have to check out all bags, before I get too excited after purchasing.  I‘ll need to do that with all companies.



So happy to see this finally is available in US, and you get it!


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, the pm pewter Oh! Tote finally came to the US.  Mind you, I’m still not a big fan of the stripes, but this will save my Hermès from our icky weather.  I’ll probably wear it every time it rains or when I go to the coast.  Each store got one tote.
> View attachment 5002255
> 
> I was debating whether or not to write something about Moynat workmanship, but decided I’d want to know if one of you saw something when you purchased a recent bag.  Over the years we’ve seen impeccable workmanship coming from the Moynat atelie.  Today, I saw on a bag, stitching that was less than their usual perfection.  It cascaded (ever so gradually) up and down along the side of the bag.  It was off maybe a mm or two, but quite noticeable to me.
> I hope this is not the future of Moynat workmanship and a disregard for product quality ( send out to stores).  I guess I’ll have to check out all bags, before I get too excited after purchasing.  I‘ll need to do that with all companies.


Thank you very much for letting us all know that there may be quality issues with new pieces in the post-Ramesh era. I have always shopped remotely with the NYC boutique and I was never concerned that they would sell me something that had less than perfect workmanship. It is really important to know that this may no longer be the case so we can all pay closer attention to the finishing on the bag before deciding to make another purchase. I really hope they don't let us down.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> Thank you very much for letting us all know that there may be quality issues with new pieces in the post-Ramesh era. I have always shopped remotely with the NYC boutique and I was never concerned that they would sell me something that had less than perfect workmanship. It is really important to know that this may no longer be the case so we can all pay closer attention to the finishing on the bag before deciding to make another purchase. I really hope they don't let us down.


I think it’s frustrating to buy remotely- especially when there is a credit only policy, if I get a flawed bag sent to me.  As for the tote- I requested several photos, including stuffed and unstuffed photos.  I marked up the photos’ areas of concern and sent them back to be analysed in person.  My eagle-eye was correct.  The stitching was slightly off.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> The company sent one to every store.  I got my deposit back months ago.  Wonderful SA’s and managers just happened to know I wanted one, so they reached out today.


I’m so happy that you finally got your bag! Your color way is so pretty!


----------



## Christofle

Sourisbrune said:


> I think it’s frustrating to buy remotely- especially when there is a credit only policy, if I get a flawed bag sent to me.  As for the tote- I requested several photos, including stuffed and unstuffed photos.  I marked up the photos’ areas of concern and sent them back to be analysed in person.  My eagle-eye was correct.  The stitching was slightly off.


Depending on your credit card you might have a one year satisfaction guarantee. Mine has one but you might want to look into yours !


----------



## Rocat

My Peter Nitz 32cm Lorin bag just arrived! I am really pleased with it upon initial inspection. I took a couple of quick photos to show how it compares with the Rejane MM. I chose his signature terrazzo calf (similar to H Swift) for this initial bag because I wanted something that was really different from all of my other bags. The lining and pouch in the back pocket are chevre in bleu orage. I will try to take some additional photos and provide more detailed thoughts later.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Rocat said:


> My Peter Nitz 32cm Lorin bag just arrived! I am really pleased with it upon initial inspection. I took a couple of quick photos to show how it compares with the Rejane MM. I chose his signature terrazzo calf (similar to H Swift) for this initial bag because I wanted something that was really different from all of my other bags. The lining and pouch in the back pocket are chevre in bleu orage. I will try to take some additional photos and provide more detailed thoughts later.


I love it!  Excellent workmanship!  That back pocket is amazing!  I wish Moynat bags had back pockets.  That was one item on my Ramesh-future-designs-wishlist.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Rocat said:


> My Peter Nitz 32cm Lorin bag just arrived! I am really pleased with it upon initial inspection. I took a couple of quick photos to show how it compares with the Rejane MM. I chose his signature terrazzo calf (similar to H Swift) for this initial bag because I wanted something that was really different from all of my other bags. The lining and pouch in the back pocket are chevre in bleu orage. I will try to take some additional photos and provide more detailed thoughts later.


Congratulations!  I was following its progress on his IG.  So happy for you.  It looks beautifully made.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> I love it!  Excellent workmanship!  That back pocket is amazing!  I wish Moynat bags had back pockets.  That was one item on my Ramesh-future-designs-wishlist.


Thank you! The workmanship is really impressive. I also love the back pocket. I will be putting my phone in there to make it easily accessible. Another great feature is the strap - it is not adjustable, but is significantly wider than the Moynat straps are. I will post a comparison photo later. The interior is also a plus. The front interior wall has a divided patch pocket and the back wall has a gusseted zipper pocket. I will take photos of that as well. So happy with it.


----------



## Rocat

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  I was following its progress on his IG.  So happy for you.  It looks beautifully made.  Wear it in good health.


Thank you! His workmanship is amazing and he is a pleasure to work with as well. He answers all emails personally. I highly recommend him!


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> My Peter Nitz 32cm Lorin bag just arrived! I am really pleased with it upon initial inspection. I took a couple of quick photos to show how it compares with the Rejane MM. I chose his signature terrazzo calf (similar to H Swift) for this initial bag because I wanted something that was really different from all of my other bags. The lining and pouch in the back pocket are chevre in bleu orage. I will try to take some additional photos and provide more detailed thoughts later.


Gorgeous and congratulations!  Can't wait to hear more after you have taken her for a few spins.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, could you give a hint about how his pricing compares to the Rejane?


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous and congratulations!  Can't wait to hear more after you have taken her for a few spins.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking, could you give a hint about how his pricing compares to the Rejane?


Thank you! I will definitely update everyone after I have had a chance to actually use the bag. In terms of pricing, I would say that his pricing is actually better than the current cost of a Rejane considering that this bag is larger than the MM and has many additional construction elements that the Rejane lacks: back pocket with custom pouch, divided patch pocket on front interior and gusseted zipper pocket on the back interior wall, along with a larger and (in my opinion) better finished strap. The total cost for this bag was 5400 CHF and that included overnight shipping from Zurich to me in Arizona as well.  A smaller version of the bag would cost less.  Exotics would obviously be more expensive. I hope this helps. Please let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Thank you! I will definitely update everyone after I have had a chance to actually use the bag. In terms of pricing, I would say that his pricing is actually better than the current cost of a Rejane considering that this bag is larger than the MM and has many additional construction elements that the Rejane lacks: back pocket with custom pouch, divided patch pocket on front interior and gusseted zipper pocket on the back interior wall, along with a larger and (in my opinion) better finished strap. The total cost for this bag was 5400 CHF and that included overnight shipping from Zurich to me in Arizona as well.  A smaller version of the bag would cost less.  Exotics would obviously be more expensive. I hope this helps. Please let me know if you have other questions.


@Rocat, it's a beautiful bag! Many congratulations!    
A few more questions for you---
1)  is the strap able to be worn cross body? 
2)  did you have to pay US customs on the bag and if so, how much was it? 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Rocat

kipp said:


> @Rocat, it's a beautiful bag! Many congratulations!
> A few more questions for you---
> 1)  is the strap able to be worn cross body?
> 2)  did you have to pay US customs on the bag and if so, how much was it?
> Thanks so much in advance!


Thank you! The strap would be a little bit short for comfortable crossbody wear on me, but I think it could work well for someone that is more petite. I am 5'8" for reference. However, he will make the strap to any length that you wish. He even makes custom straps for his clients to use with their other bags not purchased from him. Regarding US customs, no charges so far.  He shipped the bag using FedEx and because I have a FedEx account, they automatically clear imports for me to avoid delays in delivery. I get a notice of customs charges in the mail after the fact and they just bill it to my account. I will let you know if that happens.


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Thank you! The strap would be a little bit short for comfortable crossbody wear on me, but I think it could work well for someone that is more petite. I am 5'8" for reference. However, he will make the strap to any length that you wish. He even makes custom straps for his clients to use with their other bags not purchased from him. Regarding US customs, no charges so far.  He shipped the bag using FedEx and because I have a FedEx account, they automatically clear imports for me to avoid delays in delivery. I get a notice of customs charges in the mail after the fact and they just bill it to my account. I will let you know if that happens.


Thanks so much @Rocat!


----------



## Rocat

kipp said:


> Thanks so much @Rocat!


Of course! Here are a few more photos so you can compare the straps and see the interior of the bag. Please excuse my poor photography skills!


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> Of course! Here are a few more photos so you can compare the straps and see the interior of the bag. Please excuse my poor photography skills!
> 
> View attachment 5003396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003398


One more photo to show you the dust bags for the bag and strap. They are velvet with leather brand patches on the front. Very nice quality as well!


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Of course! Here are a few more photos so you can compare the straps and see the interior of the bag. Please excuse my poor photography skills!
> 
> View attachment 5003396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003398


Stunning!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Rocat said:


> My Peter Nitz 32cm Lorin bag just arrived! I am really pleased with it upon initial inspection. I took a couple of quick photos to show how it compares with the Rejane MM. I chose his signature terrazzo calf (similar to H Swift) for this initial bag because I wanted something that was really different from all of my other bags. The lining and pouch in the back pocket are chevre in bleu orage. I will try to take some additional photos and provide more detailed thoughts later.


Gorgeous - I enjoyed following the IG posts and seeing the bag come to life!  It looks amazing and hope that you enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Rocat

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous - I enjoyed following the IG posts and seeing the bag come to life!  It looks amazing and hope that you enjoy her in good health!


Thank you! I can't wait to take her out for a day.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Thank you! I will definitely update everyone after I have had a chance to actually use the bag. In terms of pricing, I would say that his pricing is actually better than the current cost of a Rejane considering that this bag is larger than the MM and has many additional construction elements that the Rejane lacks: back pocket with custom pouch, divided patch pocket on front interior and gusseted zipper pocket on the back interior wall, along with a larger and (in my opinion) better finished strap. The total cost for this bag was 5400 CHF and that included overnight shipping from Zurich to me in Arizona as well.  A smaller version of the bag would cost less.  Exotics would obviously be more expensive. I hope this helps. Please let me know if you have other questions.


Oh wow, thanks for the info and great to know!  Keep us posted on how you do using the bag.  Also, really fantastic coloring!!  Do you know how that effect is achieved?  (sorry for pelting you with questions!)


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the info and great to know!  Keep us posted on how you do using the bag.  Also, really fantastic coloring!!  Do you know how that effect is achieved?  (sorry for pelting you with questions!)


Please ask as many questions as you like. I am not sure how the coloring is achieved. He told me the base leather is identical to Hermes Swift and that the terrazzo colorway is his own proprietary design. I think it is really cool and the tones are so neutral that it would pair well with many colors.


----------



## bagnut1

Rocat said:


> Please ask as many questions as you like. I am not sure how the coloring is achieved. He told me the base leather is identical to Hermes Swift and that the terrazzo colorway is his own proprietary design. I think it is really cool and the tones are so neutral that it would pair well with many colors.


TY! It is really a fantastic design and I really love how the colors work together.


----------



## m_ichele

I visited the boutique today and saw the new purple Gabrielle pm. It’s very pretty but looks more blue purplish to me.


----------



## m_ichele

My friend sent me this pic she took when we were comparing it to ocean Gabrielle pm and rejane nano


----------



## Sourisbrune

My bag was delivered.  It had a few minor flaws- but not so minor that I’m willing to live with them.  As usual, Moynat has had excellent customer service to take care of me.  Only time will tell if this particular tote style will be in my possession.  I’m beginning to think this tote, in my case, should be called the ‘Oh, Well! Ribbon Tote.’


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> My bag was delivered.  It had a few minor flaws- but not so minor that I’m willing to live with them.  As usual, Moynat has had excellent customer service to take care of me.  Only time will tell if this particular tote style will be in my possession.  I’m beginning to think this tote, in my case, should be called the ‘Oh, Well! Ribbon Tote.’


"Oh, well" - Lol. Pix?


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> My bag was delivered.  It had a few minor flaws- but not so minor that I’m willing to live with them.  As usual, Moynat has had excellent customer service to take care of me.  Only time will tell if this particular tote style will be in my possession.  I’m beginning to think this tote, in my case, should be called the ‘Oh, Well! Ribbon Tote.’


I’m sorry it didn’t work out  What was wrong with it?


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> My bag was delivered.  It had a few minor flaws- but not so minor that I’m willing to live with them.  As usual, Moynat has had excellent customer service to take care of me.  Only time will tell if this particular tote style will be in my possession.  I’m beginning to think this tote, in my case, should be called the ‘Oh, Well! Ribbon Tote.’


This is distressing, @Sourisbrune.  Especially after you said that you asked for such specific photos before they sent, correct?  I'm so sorry for you---what a let down. 
I was thinking about getting a Gaby in one of the colorways post-Ramesh but now having huge second thoughts.  I'm not near a boutique and really don't want a hassle of buying a bag, receiving it and having to return it... sigh.


----------



## Rocat

kipp said:


> This is distressing, @Sourisbrune.  Especially after you said that you asked for such specific photos before they sent, correct?  I'm so sorry for you---what a let down.
> I was thinking about getting a Gaby in one of the colorways post-Ramesh but now having huge second thoughts.  I'm not near a boutique and really don't want a hassle of buying a bag, receiving it and having to return it... sigh.


I completely agree. I am so sorry that this happened. I am in the same situation - far away from an actual boutique and primarily shopping remotely. That is why I decided to pass on another Moynat bag for now and try Peter Nitz instead. I wanted to wait to see how things go post-Ramesh before committing to any new Moynat items. It will be so sad to see everything Ramesh built crumble. I hope this doesn't happen. I think it is very good to give the brand immediate feedback when there are obvious quality issues. They need to know that their loyal customers will not accept inferior workmanship.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m glad Moynat understands that the bag doesn’t meet my set standards.  If it were a  canvas Kate Spade, or a Coach bag, I would’ve said, “oh well.”  But, it was over $1K.  I just might be more persnickety than most people, but I feel that I know Moynat’s quality- perfection.  In my opinion, this didn’t meet my expectations- although I know handmade can mean imperfections.  My other Oh! Tote is perfect- the base is flat and even and the piping is even around the whole bag.

Please, don’t be afraid to buy.  Im not afraid or nervous to buy again.  I‘m hoping the canvas bag thing is a fluke and the leather bags are fine.  As a matter of fact, I’m looking forward to seeing Knightly’s/Moynat’s future vision.

Here are some photos of the tote.  The side of the base that’s bowed will not straighten.  I don’t know if it’s because of stitching or because the canvas is from the end of a roll (dowel) and it’s been trained to stay curved.





In the next photo, where I accidentally wrote the word ‘gown’- I meant ‘go down.’
I


----------



## bagnut1

@Sourisbrune that's really too bad.  Either one of those issues IMO are perfectly sufficient reason to reject the bag, but with both on the same bag it's definitely a QC issue.

Puckering trim and a wonky bottom are not acceptable.  Handmade does not equal sloppy.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> @Sourisbrune that's really too bad.  Either one of those issues IMO are perfectly sufficient reason to reject the bag, but with both on the same bag it's definitely a QC issue.
> 
> Puckering trim and a wonky bottom are not acceptable.  Handmade does not equal sloppy.


I think I know what happened.  The puckering and stitching is a QC issue, for sure.  But, I was repacking the bag to ship back to Moynat when I finally pulled the dust bag from the paper shopping bag.  I saw the little brown envelope on the bottom.  It was slightly mangled and torqued.  Then I noticed that whoever packed the bag didn’t leave the shopping bag’s cardboard bottom in place- it had been torn out so the shopping bag and bag could fit inside the extremely narrow shipping box it came in.  The box is narrower than the Oh! Tote- thus the base of my bag got bowed and the corner got misshapen.
The bag was smooshed in its shipping box!
Oh, please!!!!!!!!
It‘s difficult to show the torque of the receipt envelope, but you can see the wrinkle.  And you can see where someone tore out the bottom of the shopping bag and placed it on the side interior.




The box is 4.5” wide
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Bowed, you can tell the bag is deeper/wider than the box.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I think I know what happened.  The puckering and stitching is a QC issue, for sure.  But, I was repacking the bag to ship back to Moynat when I finally pulled the dust bag from the paper shopping bag.  I saw the little brown envelope on the bottom.  It was slightly mangled and torqued.  Then I noticed that whoever packed the bag didn’t leave the shopping bag’s cardboard bottom in place- it had been torn out so the shopping bag and bag could fit inside the extremely narrow shipping box it came in.  The box is narrower than the Oh! Tote- thus the base of my bag got bowed and the corner got misshapen.
> The bag was smooshed in its shipping box!
> Oh, please!!!!!!!!
> It‘s difficult to show the torque of the receipt envelope, but you can see the wrinkle.  And you can see where someone tore out the bottom of the shopping bag and placed it on the side interior.
> View attachment 5008655
> View attachment 5008656
> View attachment 5008696
> 
> The box is 4.5” wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008697
> View attachment 5008698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowed, you can tell the bag is deeper/wider than the box.
> View attachment 5008699


Oh for Pete's sake.  (Oh! for Pete's sake)

I order little stuff from Amazon and other retailers all of the time that almost always come in boxes that are WAY TOO BIG, and sturdy, for what's being shipped.  A little more sense needs to go into packing up a four-figure bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Oh for Pete's sake.  (Oh! for Pete's sake)
> 
> I order little stuff from Amazon and other retailers all of the time that almost always come in boxes that are WAY TOO BIG, and sturdy, for what's being shipped.  A little more sense needs to go into packing up a four-figure bag.


 ‘Oh! For Pete’s sake.’
Totally agree.  I didn’t buy a Hermès bag from my friend, but I bought one from a store and it had to be shipped.  The box it came in was huge!  My hubby took one look at the box and asked if I ordered a Mini Cooper.  Maybe Moynat should consider all shipments should be in gift boxes inside the shipping boxes.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> ‘Oh! For Pete’s sake.’
> Totally agree.  I didn’t buy a Hermès bag from my friend, but I bought one from a store and it had to be shipped.  The box it came in was huge!  My hubby took one look at the box and asked if I ordered a Mini Cooper.  Maybe Moynat should consider all shipments should be in gift boxes inside the shipping boxes.


Yeah, their box protocol has been...... spotty.  Wonder if there will be more consistency going forward.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah, their box protocol has been...... spotty.  Wonder if there will be more consistency going forward.


Speaking of boxes, I was told their bags and boxes are being given a facelift too.


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> Congrats on the new tote!!
> 
> The most recent piece I got that I know was post-Rameesh is the Danse PM I got. I wrote a more detailed post about somewhere on this thread, but the craftsmanship seemed good. Nothing that I wouldn't attribute to the natural properties of the leather or the nature of handmade products.
> 
> The most recent purchase was a Rejane BB in January, but I don't know if that was post-Rameesh or not. Also nothing to note with that one, but I can take pictures later when I have more time for reference if people would like to see it.
> 
> I'm really not sure what I feel about Moynat right now. It ticks all the boxes for me (quality, good CS, designs I like), but if they go the route of LV/Chanel and raise their price while detracting from their quality I might just stopped looking at luxe brands to be honest. Not saying I'll totally give up luxe shopping, but if price increases and quality drops becomes the new norm I don't feel like I'm getting value from my purchases anymore.



Hiiiiiiiiiiiii @konacoffee: how are you? i was wondering if you could share your experience/pictures/whatever you got re the Danse bag  i went to the Moynat Dubai store and saw one by accident. i had gone in just to look for a mini wallet for my husband and it caught my eye. i just bought Gaby n Rejane few months ago online and Danse is not on my wishlist. im here in dubai for 2 more days and im finding it really difficult to decide whether i shud get it. i mean, i ended up buying a grey pouch impulsively yesterday grrrr its really nice but i dunno why i bought it grrrrrr. you said you bought it post-Ramesh era. was Danse designed by Ramesh? will there be more Danses in future? how do u like the soft frame of the bag? any advice/thoughts wud be appreciated. thank u so much.


----------



## bambita

and every bb Gaby (scarlet/black/taupe) was SO cute. just kill me already. this was miss Danse sitting below a bigger purple Danse at the back of the store.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bambita said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiii @konacoffee: how are you? i was wondering if you could share your experience/pictures/whatever you got re the Danse bag  i went to the Moynat Dubai store and saw one by accident. i had gone in just to look for a mini wallet for my husband and it caught my eye. i just bought Gaby n Rejane few months ago online and Danse is not on my wishlist. im here in dubai for 2 more days and im finding it really difficult to decide whether i shud get it. i mean, i ended up buying a grey pouch impulsively yesterday grrrr its really nice but i dunno why i bought it grrrrrr. you said you bought it post-Ramesh era. was Danse designed by Ramesh? will there be more Danses in future? how do u like the soft frame of the bag? any advice/thoughts wud be appreciated. thank u so much.


Sorry to butt in, but could you return the pouch and use the store credit towards a bag?  That Danse is gorgeous!


----------



## bambita

Sourisbrune said:


> Sorry to butt in, but could you return the pouch and use the store credit towards a bag?  That Danse is gorgeous!



You are not butting in. My husband wants to use the pouch while im undecided about Danse/Gaby bb red/black. I have one day left so may be I will get these bag(s) in future. Honestly I want all three and its very hard to decide. ❤


----------



## m_ichele

bambita said:


> and every bb Gaby (scarlet/black/taupe) was SO cute. just kill me already. this was miss Danse sitting below a bigger purple Danse at the back of the store.
> 
> View attachment 5009522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009546


This color is a perfect neutral! Danse is a fantastic bag. The look is unique and depending on how much you carry, it’s a great daily bag.I have a black one from Ramesh’s era and I love it!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bambita said:


> You are not butting in. My husband wants to use the pouch while im undecided about Danse/Gaby bb red/black. I have one day left so may be I will get these bag(s) in future. Honestly I want all three and its very hard to decide. ❤


That pouch is niiiiice.  I feel your pain.  Moynat bags are like potato chips ... and I’m on a diet.


----------



## bambita

Sourisbrune said:


> That pouch is niiiiice.  I feel your pain.  Moynat bags are like potato chips ... and I’m on a diet.



 Would your diet go out of the window if you encountered too many cute Moynats? My one-Moynat-a-year promise is out of the window for sure. I saw the black Gaby bb you posted in person and im so obsessed but there was the red one too. After one whole day of back and forth thinking, this is where I am at: first it will be omg bb red or black Gaby babies (bbs look like Rigel in the pic in my eyes) and then the soft, buttery unique baby ahhhhhhhh Danse. I wish I never saw Danse in person the other day and I wish one of you ladies was going Moynat-shopping with me. Once I enter that store today though, I do not know with which bag I am going to walk out. I am thankful to this forum I have somewhere to go and talk about bags with all you lovely people here. Thank you ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## konacoffee

bambita said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiii @konacoffee: how are you? i was wondering if you could share your experience/pictures/whatever you got re the Danse bag  i went to the Moynat Dubai store and saw one by accident. i had gone in just to look for a mini wallet for my husband and it caught my eye. i just bought Gaby n Rejane few months ago online and Danse is not on my wishlist. im here in dubai for 2 more days and im finding it really difficult to decide whether i shud get it. i mean, i ended up buying a grey pouch impulsively yesterday grrrr its really nice but i dunno why i bought it grrrrrr. you said you bought it post-Ramesh era. was Danse designed by Ramesh? will there be more Danses in future? how do u like the soft frame of the bag? any advice/thoughts wud be appreciated. thank u so much.



Hey! I posted some pics and a mod shot of my Danse PM here. So far I've really been enjoying it!

I know mine is post-Rameesh because the Paris store told me it came directly from their warehouses. Mine also has the piping on the edges of the bag and side snaps which gives it a bit more structure. However, my understanding is that Rameesh is the one who designed it (without the piping and side snaps).

It's very lightweight and casual, but it fits a lot! I can fit in a Nintendo Switch Lite, Galaxy Note 20 Ultra, LV mini pouchette, keys, wallet. Personally I like the contrast between the black leather and the Cognac details and strap, but to me it reads as a very casual bag because of it. 

Quality is excellent. Feels great to the touch and the cognac handle and strap is comfortable. I did notice some scratches, but that just adds to the beauty imo. Water marks dry off very quickly if you happen to touch it with wet hands. 

I don't regret this bag at all and it's part of my regular rotation. It's pretty carefree of all things considered and very practical. Personally I love how unique it is, but I think the Gaby is more versatile with how you can dress it up or down. There's really no wrong answer here imo. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> Hey! I posted some pics and a mod shot of my Danse PM here. So far I've really been enjoying it!
> 
> I know mine is post-Rameesh because the Paris store told me it came directly from their warehouses. Mine also has the piping on the edges of the bag and side snaps which gives it a bit more structure. However, my understanding is that Rameesh is the one who designed it (without the piping and side snaps).
> 
> It's very lightweight and casual, but it fits a lot! I can fit in a Nintendo Switch Lite, Galaxy Note 20 Ultra, LV mini pouchette, keys, wallet. Personally I like the contrast between the black leather and the Cognac details and strap, but to me it reads as a very casual bag because of it.
> 
> Quality is excellent. Feels great to the touch and the cognac handle and strap is comfortable. I did notice some scratches, but that just adds to the beauty imo. Water marks dry off very quickly if you happen to touch it with wet hands.
> 
> I don't regret this bag at all and it's part of my regular rotation. It's pretty carefree of all things considered and very practical. Personally I love how unique it is, but I think the Gaby is more versatile with how you can dress it up or down. There's really no wrong answer here imo. I hope this helps a bit.



Thank you so so so much for taking time to reply. I appreciate it very much. ❤


----------



## cafecreme15

A for rent sign has appeared in the window of the NYC boutique. The store has been closed since the start of the pandemic and it has been cleared out. When they put a couple of bags back in the window a few months back I thought that was a good sign, but they never reopened.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bambita said:


> Would your diet go out of the window if you encountered too many cute Moynats? My one-Moynat-a-year promise is out of the window for sure. I saw the black Gaby bb you posted in person and im so obsessed but there was the red one too. After one whole day of back and forth thinking, this is where I am at: first it will be omg bb red or black Gaby babies (bbs look like Rigel in the pic in my eyes) and then the soft, buttery unique baby ahhhhhhhh Danse. I wish I never saw Danse in person the other day and I wish one of you ladies was going Moynat-shopping with me. Once I enter that store today though, I do not know with which bag I am going to walk out. I am thankful to this forum I have somewhere to go and talk about bags with all you lovely people here. Thank you ❤❤❤❤❤


I look at the photos and I think about my bag diet.  The colors and styles are sooooooo yummy!  I must say- the clients who post their goodies on this thread have wonderful taste.  
I used to buy bags like people buy pizzas.  I’d go to the malls (incl. stores- Nordstorm, Hermès, LV, Prada, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Neiman’s, Chanel, Gucci ...) less than five minutes from my house and say to myself, “Ooooooo, that looks good,” then add that bag to a growing collection.  I ended up with five Hermès, two Chanel, two Gucci, two Prada, and 8-10 LV bags.  I decided there was more for me to enjoy than so many bags, so I sold all but one.  I used that one bag for three years before buying a (short lived) Moynat Limo, then my first Oh! Tote.
As we get closer to our daughter’s college plans ($$$$$)- I remain careful with spending.  My Hermès was a gift to myself after a long 2020.
Right now my wish list has so many bags on it, I feel like I’m in a holding pattern.  I think I’m waiting to see what Knightly does, too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cafecreme15 said:


> A for rent sign has appeared in the window of the NYC boutique. The store has been closed since the start of the pandemic and it has been cleared out. When they put a couple of bags back in the window a few months back I thought that was a good sign, but they never reopened.


Yes, Moynat is available out of Sak’s for now.  They will be opening a new store (probably late this year) that fits their new aesthetic.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, Moynat is available out of Sak’s for now.  They will be opening a new store (probably late this year) that fits their new aesthetic.


Glad to hear their NYC foothold isn’t going away entirely! Is there any intel on where the new standalone store will be?


----------



## Miss_HK

bambita said:


> Hi @Miss_HK: ❤❤❤ congratulations. yayyyyyy. are you doing gold hardware or palladium? what size? im happy to hear someone else finds the emerald rejane irresistible (is it even permissible?). yes i also wondered what difference wud it be to get a post-ramesh-era one vs wat they already have. after seeing moynat's bag posts on instagram post-ramesh-era, im quite afraid the quality of their bags will just not be the same. and this is why i hurried and got a gaby few months ago last year and getting a rejane this year before march. thats when the SA in paris said the new stocks will come. in any case, high five girl. ❤❤❤



Took me a good while to finish work and get back to my moynat project - deciding on my first M bag...! I will be going for the bb size, but deciding which hardware I should go for.. what do you ladies here think about the color options? I was being offered Blush with Gold hardward, Gex with Gold hardward, and Gex with Palladium hardware. 

Not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture, the Blush leather (left bag) has a yellow hue to it, where the Gex is a darker green! The SA said they are from different leather (and batches) hence a small color difference. I am so torn between the two options! All thoughts here will be appreciated!

@bambita, which bag did you go for at the end?


----------



## Sourisbrune

cafecreme15 said:


> Glad to hear their NYC foothold isn’t going away entirely! Is there any intel on where the new standalone store will be?


They have yet to find a new location.  I suppose Moynat is in no rush because they have the Sak’s location.  I think, post-Covid, rent has come down a bit in NYC, so Moynat is taking their time.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Miss_HK said:


> Took me a good while to finish work and get back to my moynat project - deciding on my first M bag...! I will be going for the bb size, but deciding which hardware I should go for.. what do you ladies here think about the color options? I was being offered Blush with Gold hardward, Gex with Gold hardward, and Gex with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture, the Blush leather (left bag) has a yellow hue to it, where the Gex is a darker green! The SA said they are from different leather (and batches) hence a small color difference. I am so torn between the two options! All thoughts here will be appreciated!
> 
> @bambita, which bag did you go for at the end?


Aaaaaaah!  Both are beautiful- yet, slightly different.  I like both, but probably the bag on the left a wee bit better.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Miss_HK said:


> Took me a good while to finish work and get back to my moynat project - deciding on my first M bag...! I will be going for the bb size, but deciding which hardware I should go for.. what do you ladies here think about the color options? I was being offered Blush with Gold hardward, Gex with Gold hardward, and Gex with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture, the Blush leather (left bag) has a yellow hue to it, where the Gex is a darker green! The SA said they are from different leather (and batches) hence a small color difference. I am so torn between the two options! All thoughts here will be appreciated!
> 
> @bambita, which bag did you go for at the end?


Probably no help at all! But I prefer the look and feel of the Taurillon Gex leather (plus the green is slightly darker in that leather and prefer PHW), whilst the Taurillon Blush leather feels like it might be slightly harder wearing to me. Like I said, no help, sorry!


----------



## bambita

Miss_HK said:


> Took me a good while to finish work and get back to my moynat project - deciding on my first M bag...! I will be going for the bb size, but deciding which hardware I should go for.. what do you ladies here think about the color options? I was being offered Blush with Gold hardward, Gex with Gold hardward, and Gex with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture, the Blush leather (left bag) has a yellow hue to it, where the Gex is a darker green! The SA said they are from different leather (and batches) hence a small color difference. I am so torn between the two options! All thoughts here will be appreciated!
> 
> @bambita, which bag did you go for at the end?



hiii i ended up going for the emerald with ghw

i chose ghw coz green is a mix of yellow plus blue so i thut ghw looks better with emerald. touterelle phw was tempting too just coz i wondered if ghw wud look tooo dressy for my everyday lifestyle. green wit gold looks classic n is a good combo. green wit palladium wud be more edgy/modern. different people think differently of this though. its ur call. 

honestly though its so hard to decide ghw or phw. i understand ur pain. depends on wat u prefer. happy deciding and enjoying ur purchase     

[ps: i spent several days trying to decide between a black gaby bb (ghw or phw) or a red gaby bb (ghw or phw)...or a danse pm. was soooo hard to decide under time pressure that i decided to put off buying for 6 months til i visit a moynat flagship store again . so im not fit to give u any advice. ]


----------



## Miss_HK

bambita said:


> hiii i ended up going for the emerald with ghw
> 
> i chose ghw coz green is a mix of yellow plus blue so i thut ghw looks better with emerald. touterelle phw was tempting too just coz i wondered if ghw wud look tooo dressy for my everyday lifestyle. green wit gold looks classic n is a good combo. green wit palladium wud be more edgy/modern. different people think differently of this though. its ur call.
> 
> honestly though its so hard to decide ghw or phw. i understand ur pain. depends on wat u prefer. happy deciding and enjoying ur purchase
> 
> [ps: i spent several days trying to decide between a black gaby bb (ghw or phw) or a red gaby bb (ghw or phw)...or a danse pm. was soooo hard to decide under time pressure that i decided to put off buying for 6 months til i visit a moynat flagship store again . so im not fit to give u any advice. ]



Thank you for your kind sharing! Do you find emerald ghw easy to match with your outfits? Do you use it often after your purchase?


----------



## Gainoffunction

Miss_HK said:


> Took me a good while to finish work and get back to my moynat project - deciding on my first M bag...! I will be going for the bb size, but deciding which hardware I should go for.. what do you ladies here think about the color options? I was being offered Blush with Gold hardward, Gex with Gold hardward, and Gex with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture, the Blush leather (left bag) has a yellow hue to it, where the Gex is a darker green! The SA said they are from different leather (and batches) hence a small color difference. I am so torn between the two options! All thoughts here will be appreciated!
> 
> @bambita, which bag did you go for at the end?


I am traditionally a PHW girl all the way but my eye is more drawn to the ghw in this case. I think it's the tone of the green with the ghw that goes really well together. 

But either are beautiful!


----------



## bambita

Miss_HK said:


> Thank you for your kind sharing! Do you find emerald ghw easy to match with your outfits? Do you use it often after your purchase?



Hi I wear lots of navy blue so it does go with emerald. And when I wear jewelry, it's gold more often than palladium so ghw does work for me. I dont carry baby Rejane as often as I wud like to. This is mainly due to the pandemic. Please do update after your purchase what you picked. Congratulations on your first M.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello dears!

I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol

Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol

Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.

So to summarize, should i get...?

Gabrielle black gold hw
Gabrielle black palladium hw
Gaby black gold hw
Gaby black palladium hw
Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)

Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol

Appreciate all your opinions~


----------



## bambita

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!
> 
> I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
> I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
> As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
> I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol
> 
> Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
> I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol
> 
> Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.
> 
> So to summarize, should i get...?
> 
> Gabrielle black gold hw
> Gabrielle black palladium hw
> Gaby black gold hw
> Gaby black palladium hw
> Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)
> 
> Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol
> 
> Appreciate all your opinions~



hiiii 

1. u do NOT look fat. 

honestly gabrielle looks like kelly to me

if u r a casual wearer, go for gaby?!

color n hardware decisions: OMG dont even start


----------



## bambita

ps: imo sometimes one cant see the silhouette of an unstructured black bag like gaby. i think taupe ghw looks very pretty. (altho the black gaby is also dropdead gorgeous especially when seen in person innit). i am torn between red n black mini gaby but i bought a polar pm gaby that i havnt been able to see/touch/carry yet due to pandemic n travel BS. one of the lovely ladies here helped me decide on a polar gaby n she looks different in different light. forever grateful to this forum with such kind-hearted peeps. if u like the color polar, imo it is the purrrrrtiest for its shape. good luck dear!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!
> 
> I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
> I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
> As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
> I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol
> 
> Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
> I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol
> 
> Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.
> 
> So to summarize, should i get...?
> 
> Gabrielle black gold hw
> Gabrielle black palladium hw
> Gaby black gold hw
> Gaby black palladium hw
> Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)
> 
> Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol
> 
> Appreciate all your opinions~


You're NOT fat and both the Gaby and Gabrielle look lovely and proportionate on you.  Because you mentioned that you are more casual and your Kelly sit on a closet, I think a Gaby would suit you well.  I have a taupe Gaby ghw and it is so very versatile.  But whether you choose black or taupe, I'm sure that you will find it carefree and practical.  Good luck!


----------



## Yinglin

bambita said:


> ps: imo sometimes one cant see the silhouette of an unstructured black bag like gaby. i think taupe ghw looks very pretty. (altho the black gaby is also dropdead gorgeous especially when seen in person innit). i am torn between red n black mini gaby but i bought a polar pm gaby that i havnt been able to see/touch/carry yet due to pandemic n travel BS. one of the lovely ladies here helped me decide on a polar gaby n she looks different in different light. forever grateful to this forum with such kind-hearted peeps. if u like the color polar, imo it is the purrrrrtiest for its shape. good luck dear!


oh wooow that is absolutely a gorgeous color and something i would totally go for, but i have many similar color bags and im trying to force myself to try other colors. In my >20 handbag collection, i dont have a lot of black and gold  or taupe and gold hw haha I love grey and light blue and cognac and have many bags in those colours, thats my jam. Your bag is absolutely beautiful and thanks for your kind words. This is the fattest ive ever been and im already losing weight, but i do feel mini bags make me look even bigger than i am. I am 5,6 (1,72m).


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!
> 
> I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
> I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
> As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
> I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol
> 
> Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
> I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol
> 
> Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.
> 
> So to summarize, should i get...?
> 
> Gabrielle black gold hw
> Gabrielle black palladium hw
> Gaby black gold hw
> Gaby black palladium hw
> Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)
> 
> Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol
> 
> Appreciate all your opinions~


You look fantastic and Gabrielle looks beautiful on you! Either bag is a great choice but since you said you’re more casual, I vote for gaby pm. I’m very casual as well and I love my peacock with ghw gaby pm, however I still want a Gabrielle pm  Taupe with ghw gaby pm is gorgeous and a fantastic neutral and I’m sure you’ll find it very versatile.


----------



## Yinglin

Bagaholic222 said:


> You're NOT fat and both the Gaby and Gabrielle look lovely and proportionate on you.  Because you mentioned that you are more casual and your Kelly sit on a closet, I think a Gaby would suit you well.  I have a taupe Gaby ghw and it is so very versatile.  But whether you choose black or taupe, I'm sure that you will find it carefree and practical.  Good luck!


Thank you dear for your comment and your kind words. I think the gaby is a great bag and i think i would be torn between black gold hw and taupe gold hw hahaha


----------



## Yinglin

bambita said:


> Hi @Miss_HK: ❤❤❤ congratulations. yayyyyyy. are you doing gold hardware or palladium? what size? im happy to hear someone else finds the emerald rejane irresistible (is it even permissible?). yes i also wondered what difference wud it be to get a post-ramesh-era one vs wat they already have. after seeing moynat's bag posts on instagram post-ramesh-era, im quite afraid the quality of their bags will just not be the same. and this is why i hurried and got a gaby few months ago last year and getting a rejane this year before march. thats when the SA in paris said the new stocks will come. in any case, high five girl. ❤❤❤


Hi hun~ how do you recognise the new stock from the old stock? I noticed the logo difference only.


----------



## bambita

@ying


Yinglin said:


> Hi hun~ how do you recognise the new stock from the old stock? I noticed the logo difference only.



Hiiii: im pretty new to Moynat so i wudnt know. I would like to know the answer to your question too. 

*When i bought my first two Moynats, I just asked the SAs at the Saks store in NYC if they were old stock or new. It was on the phone so I just believed what Andrew and Curtis told me. On small leather goods though, the SA at the Dubai store showed me the difference in their old logo n new.


----------



## bagnut1

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!
> 
> I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
> I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
> As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
> I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol
> 
> Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
> I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol
> 
> Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.
> 
> So to summarize, should i get...?
> 
> Gabrielle black gold hw
> Gabrielle black palladium hw
> Gaby black gold hw
> Gaby black palladium hw
> Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)
> 
> Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol
> 
> Appreciate all your opinions~


Not fat!  You look fantastic. And, given how you described your style I was going to say Gaby but with your outfit in those pix the Gabrielle looks awesome. But so would the Gaby.

As for color and hardware only you know the answer. What do you reach for the most in your current collection?  (I ask this, rather than where do you have gaps, because you want to downsize.)


----------



## kipp

Re: the difference between the old logo and new---would anyone here be kind enough to post photos?  As I am no where near a boutique, I would like to see the differences!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## optimisticqt

Yinglin said:


> Appreciate all your opinions~


I wasn't interested in Gabrielle before, but you are selling it to me very well. 
I'd judge the ease of access between the 2 bags: both looks great, but which one is easier to grab things from (based on the activities you'd wear the bag to). Also if your wardrobe is mainly b/w/g like in the photos, I'd vote for black bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moynat’s IG has awakened.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat’s IG has awakened.


Maybe we’ll see new designs soon!


----------



## Yinglin

bagnut1 said:


> Not fat!  You look fantastic. And, given how you described your style I was going to say Gaby but with your outfit in those pix the Gabrielle looks awesome. But so would the Gaby.
> 
> As for color and hardware only you know the answer. What do you reach for the most in your current collection?  (I ask this, rather than where do you have gaps, because you want to downsize.)


Thank you for your time replying me. I really appreciate it. I have finally made up a decision (i think). I will go to Moynat boutique tomorrow afternoon to pick it up as tomorrow is my birthday. I will keep you all posted about my final decision. I think this may not be my last Moynat piece hahaha so i will have to downsize on other brands haha


----------



## LJNLori

bambita said:


> ps: imo sometimes one cant see the silhouette of an unstructured black bag like gaby. i think taupe ghw looks very pretty. (altho the black gaby is also dropdead gorgeous especially when seen in person innit). i am torn between red n black mini gaby but i bought a polar pm gaby that i havnt been able to see/touch/carry yet due to pandemic n travel BS. one of the lovely ladies here helped me decide on a polar gaby n she looks different in different light. forever grateful to this forum with such kind-hearted peeps. if u like the color polar, imo it is the purrrrrtiest for its shape. good luck dear!


This is the cutest bag ever!  I love the color Polar.  Thank you for sharing.  I have been wanting another Gabby and that will be my color.


----------



## LJNLori

Yinglin said:


> Thank you for your time replying me. I really appreciate it. I have finally made up a decision (i think). I will go to Moynat boutique tomorrow afternoon to pick it up as tomorrow is my birthday. I will keep you all posted about my final decision. I think this may not be my last Moynat piece hahaha so i will have to downsize on other brands haha


Please post what you end up getting.  Love seeing everyone's bags!


----------



## Yinglin

optimisticqt said:


> I wasn't interested in Gabrielle before, but you are selling it to me very well.
> I'd judge the ease of access between the 2 bags: both looks great, but which one is easier to grab things from (based on the activities you'd wear the bag to). Also if your wardrobe is mainly b/w/g like in the photos, I'd vote for black bag.


haha yes! i am all neutral kind of person. My palette is black, grey (my fave colour), light blue, navy, tan brown, nude pink or cool tone beige and now i added burgundy which i love. My style is super basic (jeans or leggins, sneakers or biker boots and for tops it depends on my weight, i fluctuate a lot, so i can wear a nice lace Sesane blouse or a sweatshirt lol). I would like to add an emerald green bag but i missed Moynat emerald one.


----------



## Yinglin

kipp said:


> Re: the difference between the old logo and new---would anyone here be kind enough to post photos?  As I am no where near a boutique, I would like to see the differences!  Thank you in advance!


I will go to boutique tomorrow and will take logo pics for you to see. The bag i decided on has an old logo and im sure i will find the new logo in store tomorrow. I personally prefer the old logo, I dont know why the first thing a new CD enters a House is to change the logo...


----------



## kipp

Yinglin said:


> I will go to boutique tomorrow and will take logo pics for you to see. The bag i decided on has an old logo and im sure i will find the new logo in store tomorrow. I personally prefer the old logo, I dont know why the first thing a new CD enters a House is to change the logo...


Thank you!  And happy birthday!  Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## bambita

Yinglin said:


> Thank you for your time replying me. I really appreciate it. I have finally made up a decision (i think). I will go to Moynat boutique tomorrow afternoon to pick it up as tomorrow is my birthday. I will keep you all posted about my final decision. I think this may not be my last Moynat piece hahaha so i will have to downsize on other brands haha



omg march 12 bday? same here. lol. happy birthday to pisces queens. also, u got me thinking abt choosing taupe as my next gaby. i always associated this color with bags of women that r of my mum's age. im in my early 30s n may be taupe is a neutral that will grow on me. so thanx 4 ur bag pics. enjoy ur bday purchase.


----------



## bambita

quadmama said:


> Hello, I am 5'3 as well. Below are pictures of me carrying it on the shoulder and crossbody. There are 5 holes on the adjustable strap if I remember it correctly. I used 2nd from the top for crossbody and 4th from the top for over the shoulder. I have also included with what I usually carry that fits in the Gaby pm. The base of the bag is fairly generous, so there's room for more items if you need to. But it may get heavier. The pm size looks best over the shoulder or handheld due to its elegant design. But crossbody works when you are in a pinch for handsfree. It is smaller than you think when you see it in person because the sides cinch in. I can use it for a day out. The size, style and the color definitely make the bag much more user friendly than an occasional bag. I normally don't travel with luxury handbags as I don't want to attract attention. Plus I prefer using an all weather bag for travel. But Gaby pm should fit passport, etc. (Probably not a 12oz bottle water, though).
> 
> View attachment 4870601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870602
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> @LJNLori So, lovely @quadmama had shared these pics before I was able to make a final decision. All my bags, clothes n shoes r black n red, and i just found it so cool it looks grey/purple depending on light. All thanx to quadmama.


----------



## Yinglin

H


bambita said:


> omg march 12 bday? same here. lol. happy birthday to pisces queens. also, u got me thinking abt choosing taupe as my next gaby. i always associated this color with bags of women that r of my mum's age. im in my early 30s n may be taupe is a neutral that will grow on me. so thanx 4 ur bag pics. enjoy ur bday purchase.


Yes!!! Happy Birthday to you too sister Pisces lol. Cant wait to share my first Moynat pics with you all tomorrow.


----------



## m220888

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!
> 
> I'm planning my first Moynat purchase for my 38th birthday this week. I have been to the store multiple times, service has been awesome but i can never make up my mind. Im in love with Gabrielle and Gaby in the small size (not the mini).
> I'm a casual wearer (sneakers, jeans, neutrals kind of girl) and I have a quite large designer handbag collection (Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Loewe, Fendi...).
> As I am getting older, I am more into minimalist looking, great craftmanship, no logo, neutral bags.
> I want to use this bag, i dont want to put it on a shelf to admire it (that's where my Kelly is) but i also want a classic piece that will last forever and this may be my only Moynat bag since im really trying to downsize my collection instead of adding more into it lol
> 
> Attached pics I took wearing the Gabrielle PM. Unfortunately, i dont have any pics wearing a Gaby.
> I think the Gabrielle is perfection, but as im a casual wearer i will probably use the Gaby more, but then i think i have so many bags that i can rotate and then i could get the gabrielle in palledium that looks more casual. One day i wake up saying im going to buy the gabrielle and another the gaby and its been already a year that i want a Moynat bag lol
> 
> Once i decide on which one to get, gabrielle or gaby, i need your extra help on the colour.
> 
> So to summarize, should i get...?
> 
> Gabrielle black gold hw
> Gabrielle black palladium hw
> Gaby black gold hw
> Gaby black palladium hw
> Gaby taupe gold hw (attached is with palladium since my store didnt have a gold hw one now, but i tend to prefer gold hw in this color combo)
> 
> Both bags in PM size because im quite fat  so mini looks ridiculous on my frame lol
> 
> Appreciate all your opinions~


Hi and Happy Birthday! That Gabrielle PM looks great on you btw. My first Moynat purchase was a black Gabrielle in PHW. It was the shape and hardware that caught my eye and I was also looking for a work type bag at that time. On my very first visit to the boutique, I didn't know much the brand but I loved how the bag looked and already knew what bag specs and colour I wanted to get so I did not take long to make the purchase. Back then, I thought that the Gabrielle would be my one and only Moynat bag. But fast forward to now, I already have a couple of them... Perhaps one too many  

I agree that the Gabrielle is perfection so much so that I even ended up buying the clutch a few months later. I wasn't into the Gaby all that much initially until my interest in Moynat grew and saw photos of the bag on social media and this thread. Now that I own both, I can say I like them equally for different reasons. As much as I love the Gabrielle, when I am in casual wear I tend to carry out other bags instead of that. However, there are definitely people who can pull off casual with a dressier bag like a kelly sellier or Gabrielle. Anyway whichever you choose, you'll be bringing home a wonderful bag for sure!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Check out to day’s Moynat bread crumb message on IG.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Check out to day’s Moynat bread crumb message on IG.


I don't know about you but I just find these "teasers" hugely annoying.  (Almost as annoying as posting swatches on IG!)  I believe in the past they would do a press day during Paris fashion week(s) and that would be the first glimpse of prototype bags and new sizes/versions.  It doesn't seem that that happened during the F/W shows that ended this week.  (Anyone has different info please correct me!)

Dear Moynat - Show us the damned bags or shut up.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> I don't know about you but I just find these "teasers" hugely annoying.  (Almost as annoying as posting swatches on IG!)  I believe in the past they would do a press day during Paris fashion week(s) and that would be the first glimpse of prototype bags and new sizes/versions.  It doesn't seem that that happened during the F/W shows that ended this week.  (Anyone has different info please correct me!)
> 
> Dear Moynat - Show us the damned bags or shut up.


I agree! That’s basically what I commented on their IG too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I don't know about you but I just find these "teasers" hugely annoying.  (Almost as annoying as posting swatches on IG!)  I believe in the past they would do a press day during Paris fashion week(s) and that would be the first glimpse of prototype bags and new sizes/versions.  It doesn't seem that that happened during the F/W shows that ended this week.  (Anyone has different info please correct me!)
> 
> Dear Moynat - Show us the damned bags or shut up.


I completely agree with you.  

I think the Covid shutdowns in France kinda messed up their reveal.  The workshop was closed off and on until recently, so the company has been up in the air about the schedule.  Now that the vaccine is here and the infection numbers are dropping a bit, Moynat is excitedly preparing for Knightly’s debut with the company.

I can definitely see where the teasing thing is not appropriate in this situation.  Clients are not five-year-olds.


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> I don't know about you but I just find these "teasers" hugely annoying.  (Almost as annoying as posting swatches on IG!)  I believe in the past they would do a press day during Paris fashion week(s) and that would be the first glimpse of prototype bags and new sizes/versions.  It doesn't seem that that happened during the F/W shows that ended this week.  (Anyone has different info please correct me!)
> 
> Dear Moynat - Show us the damned bags or shut up.


My SA just texted me and said that the new collection will be on the cover of WWD tomorrow. Finally!!!


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sneak peaks off of wwd website. 

I like the blue bag. Undecided about the others. I don't particularly like the clasp on the peach one but like other aspects of it.


----------



## bagnut1

Yikes.  

#1 is a bondage hatbox - why?  And how do I get in?
#2 is a less interesting version of the Celine knockoff of the Kelly (which is itself already terribly boring).  
#3 - What??????????


----------



## Rocat

bagnut1 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> #1 is a bondage hatbox - why?  And how do I get in?
> #2 is a less interesting version of the Celine knockoff of the Kelly (which is itself already terribly boring).
> #3 - What??????????


Totally agree. This is disappointing to say the least and I hate the logo strap on #3. Why did they let Ramesh go? His taste is impeccable.


----------



## bagnut1

“You’re seeing a diverse range of colors and the individual clients connect with those individual, beautiful colors and can find that beautiful bag just for them. To me, that’s the highest end of luxury.”

I wonder if anyone here has been consulted as an "individual client?"


----------



## bagnut1




----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> #1 is a bondage hatbox - why?  And how do I get in?
> #2 is a less interesting version of the Celine knockoff of the Kelly (which is itself already terribly boring).
> #3 - What??????????


Agree.  Awful.


----------



## bagnut1

Utter [adjective deleted].  That lock looks like an retread LV version from a few years ago and WTF with the logo on the strap?


----------



## Gainoffunction

Rocat said:


> Totally agree. This is disappointing to say the least and I hate the logo strap on #3. Why did they let Ramesh go? His taste is impeccable.


Agreed. I hate the logo strap. It's like... "Well MCM did well with this closure. And dior did well with logo straps. Let's put them together and be doubly successful"

The monogram hat box is definitely not it.


----------



## bambita

bagnut1 said:


> View attachment 5019583



that strap with the name. NOOOOOOOO! Ramesh, where art thou? 

i guess after im done adding few more gabys n rejanes n a danse, it will b bye bye moynat for me. SIGH!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> #1 is a bondage hatbox - why?  And how do I get in?
> #2 is a less interesting version of the Celine knockoff of the Kelly (which is itself already terribly boring).
> #3 - What??????????


1. Bondage hatbox!!!!   I almost choked on food with that response.  It looks very LV.  I need to shake the look of #1 when I think about the new look of their stores.
2. Definitely Celine-like.  A little Launer, too.  I could see the Queen carrying it.
3. Looks like the Lou and the 2017 LV flap bag with a rubbery wrapped chain top handle (the name escapes me) had a baby.  I’m disappointed.  Wide straps are not for everyone and that peach strap screams ‘Moynat.’

Okay.  I’m still team Moynat, but this is looking a little rough for me.  Don’t get me wrong- the bags are lovely and I’m sure they make someone’s heart beat fast, but not mine at this point.  I can’t wait to see the other bags.

By the way- is the closure (clasp) on #3 like the closure on LV’s Pochette Metis?


----------



## bagnut1

EXCLUSIVE: Moynat Ignites Colorful New Chapter
					

Creative director Nicholas Knightly is giving the brand a fresher, younger élan.




					wwd.com
				




Read the whole thing please!  The cheek of these people is really astounding.


----------



## wildbluebell

Gainoffunction said:


> Sneak peaks off of wwd website.
> 
> I like the blue bag. Undecided about the others. I don't particularly like the clasp on the peach one but like other aspects of it.



I guess it’s time for me to move on.They look rather similar to LV design.


----------



## bambita

The Moynat store at the dubai mall was empty while a few steps ahead across it was LV n it was jam packed with people welcomed by velvet rope barriers at their entrance doors. That Moynat wont turn into LV was my first thought. Very disappointed indeed. Gonna hurry n get those Ramesh pieces soon before they will be gone.  Oh dear!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I read the article.  Here are my thoughts on what I read.
I know I’m a marketing dinosaur, but ‘THE YOUTH MARKET!!!!!!!’  Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!  I want class.  I want timeless!  If I wanted youthful and a bag for life ‘on the move,’ I would buy LV or MK.
Who asked for the change?!?!?!
The workshop is larger. The company had only a handful of hand-sewing artisans up until 2020. In the article I see sewing machines!!!!! I suppose I should appreciate that they have their own factory, unlike Chanel.
Okay. So, the more I look at the Queen Elizabeth bag, the more it grows on me. But, it’s looks like it might not be old-world produced. 
I feel like Moynat is looking like another LVMH company.


----------



## Sourisbrune

This may very well turn into the Ramesh Thread.  Moynat really needs to step it up with the other bags.  I remain CAUTIOUSLY optimistic.


----------



## m_ichele

Gainoffunction said:


> Sneak peaks off of wwd website.
> 
> I like the blue bag. Undecided about the others. I don't particularly like the clasp on the peach one but like other aspects of it.


I also like the blue bag so far and I’ve been on a top handle kick and have been on the look out for a blue one. I like that this bag has ghw and the Moynat engraving on the lock is pretty. I need to see in person to have a more definitive opinion. I’d like the bondage hat box without the straps and the peach bag is just ok. Not a fan of the strap though. After all this waiting, this is pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> I read the article.  Here are my thoughts on what I read.
> I know I’m a marketing dinosaur, but ‘THE YOUTH MARKET!!!!!!!’  Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!  I want class.  I want timeless!  If I wanted youthful and a bag for life ‘on the move,’ I would buy LV or MK.
> Who asked for the change?!?!?!
> The workshop is larger. The company had only a handful of hand-sewing artisans up until 2020. In the article I see sewing machine after sewing machine!!!!! I suppose I should appreciate that they have their own factory, unlike Chanel- but, really?!?!?!
> Okay. So, the more I look at the Queen Elizabeth bag, the more it grows on me. But, it’s not old-world produced.
> I feel like Moynat is looking like another LVMH company.


I feel the same way. I am so sad to see this. I really hope that Ramesh will make bags again. Anything he does will be superb. The RealReal has some very nice Ramesh-era cabotins, a Danse, and a Gaby right now for anyone who is interested. On a separate note, I am really loving my Peter Nitz Lorin bag. He is wonderful to work with and the quality is amazing. I am going to have him make another bag for me soon.


----------



## bagnut1

Connecting the dots a bit for me:
1) M. Arnault has coveted Hermès for, like, forever, and can't have it.  The Moynat relaunch 10 years ago was a gambit to make his own mini-Hermès.
2) M. Arnault is now >70 and he is transferring power to his sons.
3) Sons are catering to contemporary "luxury" trends (i.e. youth market)
4) The bag powerhouse of LVMH is LV, and if you're going to sell handbags to kids then clone a few of their >600 models (and I will spare you all another post of that literally killer, as in it will kill you if you look at it, VHS bag)
5) The filler in the WWD piece about "color" and taking a stand against black bags is rubbish and just a distraction from being without new ideas for how women need a handbag to carry stuff.  If you can't even design a black bag then go away.


----------



## Sourisbrune

If a Launer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and a Celine bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
had a baby, it would look like a Moynat Voyager
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> If a Launer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Celine bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a baby, it would look like a Moynat Voyager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL.  They should put it up for adoption, ASAP.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> If a Launer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Celine bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a baby, it would look like a Moynat Voyager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very true  
But I still prefer the Moynat baby


----------



## Sourisbrune

Similar?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or how about this- if the Loulou
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the Vivienne 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 got together, I think we got the answer- 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## kipp

I’m just so sad about this.   I know it’s a first world problem but still...


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Very true
> But I still prefer the Moynat baby


Yes. It’s not too bad. The peach bag is okay, too ... kind of.  That strap is awful.
I’m curious about the prices.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes. It’s not too bad.  The peach bag is okay ... kind of.  That strap is awful.


Exactly, the peach bag is only kind of okay and the strap is pretty hideous with the screaming Moynat embroidery plus to me, it’s not proportional to the bag. I’m curious what the price points are for these.


----------



## Gainoffunction

m_ichele said:


> Exactly, the peach bag is only kind of okay and the strap is pretty hideous with the screaming Moynat embroidery plus to me, it’s not proportional to the bag. I’m curious what the price points are for these.


Expensive af!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Has anyone seen the new website?  You have to login now.  It’s going to be E-Commerce.  Interesting.
I think the peach bag is a mini bag, too.  The article mentioned the popularity of the mini bags.


----------



## bambita

how can we settle for the new moynat pieces when we have been spoiled/moved by out-of-this-world perfectly beautiful art pieces like this? HOW?! like HOW?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone seen the new website?  You have to login now.  It’s going to be E-Commerce.  Interesting.
> I think the peach bag is a mini bag, too.  The article mentioned the popularity of the mini bags.


I subscribed but haven’t received anything as of yet. I wonder if they are going to fully launch it externally and if this is just a teaser as this sort of gated content minimizes click-through/people staying and being interested in the content. E-commerce would be welcome but happy to skip the webshop if what we have seen is all that we can get...


----------



## Passerine123

pinkorchid20 said:


> I subscribed but haven’t received anything as of yet. I wonder if they are going to fully launch it externally and if this is just a teaser as this sort of gated content minimizes click-through/people staying and being interested in the content. E-commerce would be welcome but happy to skip the webshop if what we have seen is all that we can get...


Same here. I hope this doesn't mean getting constant emails and spam from them and that they haven't decided aggressive marketing is more important than creating great, classic products.


----------



## quadmama

bagnut1 said:


> View attachment 5019583


 
Looks like a LV bag In vernis from a few years ago.


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> 1. Bondage hatbox!!!!   I almost choked on food with that response.  It looks very LV.  I need to shake the look of #1 when I think about the new look of their stores.
> 2. Definitely Celine-like.  A little Launer, too.  I could see the Queen carrying it.
> 3. Looks like the Lou and the 2017 LV flap bag with a rubbery wrapped chain top handle (the name escapes me) had a baby.  I’m disappointed.  Wide straps are not for everyone and that peach strap screams ‘Moynat.’
> 
> Okay.  I’m still team Moynat, but this is looking a little rough for me.  Don’t get me wrong- the bags are lovely and I’m sure they make someone’s heart beat fast, but not mine at this point.  I can’t wait to see the other bags.
> 
> By the way- is the closure (clasp) on #3 like the closure on LV’s Pochette Metis?


Have been very busy lately and which has been eating away at my forum activity, but could not stay quiet here.  

@Sourisbrune you always manage to be so kind!  My first reaction has been far less... Constrained.  

Completely agree on the description on Bag 3.  As a Lou Lou owner this style feels a bit blasphemous somehow?!  

I don't hate Bag 2 but am not seeing anything that makes it distinct. 

Bag 1... Telling myself "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." 

I feel that with the goal of making things more hip, there is now no real direction!


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> Connecting the dots a bit for me:
> 1) M. Arnault has coveted Hermès for, like, forever, and can't have it.  The Moynat relaunch 10 years ago was a gambit to make his own mini-Hermès.
> 2) M. Arnault is now >70 and he is transferring power to his sons.
> 3) Sons are catering to contemporary "luxury" trends (i.e. youth market)
> 4) The bag powerhouse of LVMH is LV, and if you're going to sell handbags to kids then clone a few of their >600 models (and I will spare you all another post of that literally killer, as in it will kill you if you look at it, VHS bag)
> 5) The filler in the WWD piece about "color" and taking a stand against black bags is rubbish and just a distraction from being without new ideas for how women need a handbag to carry stuff.  If you can't even design a black bag then go away.


I have all the black bags I need in my collection but I'm ready to buy another  black bag out of spite now.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Gainoffunction said:


> Sneak peaks off of wwd website.
> 
> I like the blue bag. Undecided about the others. I don't particularly like the clasp on the peach one but like other aspects of it.


They all remind me of LV especially the clasp and large logo on the leather strap of the peach bag.  Definitely a departure from Ramesh's designs and very unoriginal.


----------



## Hermesanity

Looks like the new bags have been launched in Asia.  Found two more styles on Chinese social media... Not sure about reposting rules so erring on the side of caution.  But there is a bucket bag and another top handle bag that would fit right in LV.  The structure and style of the top handle bag reminds me of the Suhali line in Kelly form but with fewer embellishments. The bucket bag is all leather with a magnetic closure on top. There are no handles, just a strap. It reminds me of the Mulberry Iris style in bucket form. 

The Launer/Celine baby comes in box, which does elevate the style.  That said, still not sure I'm convinced. 

I may need to hunt down the green barenia Rejane I saw last year as a last hurrah now...


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I also like the blue bag so far and I’ve been on a top handle kick and have been on the look out for a blue one. I like that this bag has ghw and the Moynat engraving on the lock is pretty. I need to see in person to have a more definitive opinion. I’d like the bondage hat box without the straps and the peach bag is just ok. Not a fan of the strap though. After all this waiting, this is pretty anticlimactic.


The blue bag has a magnetic closure.  I like it the more I look at it, and knowing the ease of getting in and out of it.
I, too, am into top handle bags right now.


----------



## Passerine123

Still in waiting mode, but it may be that my next premium bag purchase will be shifted from Moynat to Delvaux, Fontana Milano 1915 or even Moreau. And I will hold off until I can see these bags in person rather than online. (haven't been to any of their stores since November 2019  )


----------



## Sourisbrune

bambita said:


> how can we settle for the new moynat pieces when we have been spoiled/moved by out-of-this-world perfectly beautiful art pieces like this? HOW?! like HOW?!!!!!!!!!!!!


I needed a good night’s sleep.  Okay.  I’m better now.
I'm thinking- we’ve only seen three bags.  Two are nice (sans strap), imo, so I’m curious about the rest.  Hopefully, I’ll be happily surprised.
I view the Réjane, Gabrielle and Gaby as the brand’s O.G. styles that shouldn’t be touched.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Passerine123 said:


> Same here. I hope this doesn't mean getting constant emails and spam from them and that they haven't decided aggressive marketing is more important than creating great, classic products.


I hope there is an ‘unsubscribe’ tab for mailings.  I just hope my info doesn’t go to an LVMH database and get sold to other companies.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I have all the black bags I need in my collection but I'm ready to buy another  black bag out of spite now.


My husband enjoyed bagnut1’s response, last night, about Moynat’s reluctance to make a black bag.  I’ll have to tell him your’s.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Passerine123 said:


> Still in waiting mode, but it may be that my next premium bag purchase will be shifted from Moynat to Delvaux, Fontana Milano 1915 or even Moreau. And I will hold off until I can see these bags in person rather than online. (haven't been to any of their stores since November 2019  )


I can’t believe Moynat is getting into e-commerce.  I’ve never had a good experience with that.  Nothing beats an SA who knows you checking out a bag they’re about to send you.  My tote was a shipping mishap, but I trust my regular SA.  What kind of stock (how much) are they planning to have on hand?  Is the era of the small, handmade bag company gone?  Please, if someone knows, please let us know.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Looks like the new bags have been launched in Asia.  Found two more styles on Chinese social media... Not sure about reposting rules so erring on the side of caution.  But there is a bucket bag and another top handle bag that would fit right in LV.  The structure and style of the top handle bag reminds me of the Suhali line in Kelly form but with fewer embellishments. The bucket bag is all leather with a magnetic closure on top. There are no handles, just a strap. It reminds me of the Mulberry Iris style in bucket form.
> 
> The Launer/Celine baby comes in box, which does elevate the style.  That said, still not sure I'm convinced.
> 
> I may need to hunt down the green barenia Rejane I saw last year as a last hurrah now...


Thank you for the update.


----------



## bagnut1

Re: ecommerce - buried in that WWD article (I only caught it on the second read) is that the site is launching 3/19.  So we will see in a week's time what the deal is with that.

Also in that piece was Knightly's comment that he gives sketches to the artisans that they can then "interpret".  Hmm.  So I guess he doesn't even really consider himself a designer?  

In the meantime FYI 24s has some Gaby/Rejane bags and still some of the sale models.  

@Sourisbrune you will probably be the first to be given images, looking forward to seeing what you can share when you can share it.  In the meantime I am creating a working list of alternative spring purchases.  (I will likely expand to interesting non-handmade options - am very probably going to get a rereleased Chloe Edith when they come out.  Still regret that I didn't keep those around......)


----------



## savoy85

Wow, I just saw the IG post and immediately hopped over here: 3 pages of catching up!

I agree with everyone's sentiments exactly. I also can't stop thinking about bags having babies now, so thanks for that 

Last I checked, Ramesh doesn't have a dedicated thread on PF yet. Maybe it's time to start one???


----------



## bagnut1

Oh and I figured out what the dominatrix hatbox reminds me of.  Ramesh's fantastic macron trunk:


----------



## Sourisbrune

The Luna bag.  That’s what I was thinking about last night.




I believe there is nothing new in fashion.  I like what I like.


----------



## Gainoffunction

bagnut1 said:


> Oh and I figured out what the dominatrix hatbox reminds me of.  Ramesh's fantastic macron trunk:
> 
> View attachment 5020153
> 
> View attachment 5020154


See... If they had just made that smaller I'd be into it. Something about the monogram cheapens it.  I wouldn't buy it because it's not my jam but I would appreciate it. Like I appreciate the vanity. 

Also if it was filled with cookies I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Re: ecommerce - buried in that WWD article (I only caught it on the second read) is that the site is launching 3/19.  So we will see in a week's time what the deal is with that.
> 
> Also in that piece was Knightly's comment that he gives sketches to the artisans that they can then "interpret".  Hmm.  So I guess he doesn't even really consider himself a designer?
> 
> In the meantime FYI 24s has some Gaby/Rejane bags and still some of the sale models.
> 
> @Sourisbrune you will probably be the first to be given images, looking forward to seeing what you can share when you can share it.  In the meantime I am creating a working list of alternative spring purchases.  (I will likely expand to interesting non-handmade options - am very probably going to get a rereleased Chloe Edith when they come out.  Still regret that I didn't keep those around......)


What I appreciate about Ramesh is the personal story behind each of his designs- architecture he saw or something from childhood.  Passing on sketches to someone else removes the warmth from the creation.



savoy85 said:


> Wow, I just saw the IG post and immediately hopped over here: 3 pages of catching up!
> 
> I agree with everyone's sentiments exactly. I also can't stop thinking about bags having babies now, so thanks for that
> 
> Last I checked, Ramesh doesn't have a dedicated thread on PF yet. Maybe it's time to start one???



Bag babies.
I’ll post any Ramesh info here, until we find out where he has landed.  If anyone finds any Ramesh info online, please post here, too.



bagnut1 said:


> Oh and I figured out what the dominatrix hatbox reminds me of.  Ramesh's fantastic macron trunk:
> 
> View attachment 5020153
> 
> View attachment 5020154



Dominatrix hatbox!
Good creative eye!  I knew it looked familiar.



Gainoffunction said:


> See... If they had just made that smaller I'd be into it. Something about the monogram cheapens it.  I wouldn't buy it because it's not my jam but I would appreciate it. Like I appreciate the vanity.
> 
> Also if it was filled with cookies I wouldn't mind.



Filled with cookies. 
The monogram reminds me of LV (in this style).  The straps needed to be a complementing color.


----------



## LJNLori

Gainoffunction said:


> Sneak peaks off of wwd website.
> 
> I like the blue bag. Undecided about the others. I don't particularly like the clasp on the peach one but like other aspects of it.


I like the "Kelly" bag.  Their IG post thread is full of unhappy customers if appears.  But Moynat has not been a huge success, other than the lovers we all are, so it makes sense they want to kick it up a notch.  I just hope it doesn't turn into another LV lite.


----------



## LJNLori

m_ichele said:


> I also like the blue bag so far and I’ve been on a top handle kick and have been on the look out for a blue one. I like that this bag has ghw and the Moynat engraving on the lock is pretty. I need to see in person to have a more definitive opinion. I’d like the bondage hat box without the straps and the peach bag is just ok. Not a fan of the strap though. After all this waiting, this is pretty anticlimactic.


I am loving the blue bag.  I don't want to buy a Kelly, as it's just not my style, but this bag is a beauty.  I know it's not a popular opinion, but I really like it a lot.  Probably will be about $5K USD I am assuming?  So quite a bit less than Kelly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LJNLori said:


> I am loving the blue bag.  I don't want to buy a Kelly, as it's just not my style, but this bag is a beauty.  I know it's not a popular opinion, but I really like it a lot.  Probably will be about $5K USD I am assuming?  So quite a bit less than Kelly.


I’m liking the magnetic closure.  The Kelly bag weight, without the little straps locked in, will eventually damage the twist lock.  This bag won’t have that problem.  Plus, it’s quick to close/open.  I’m looking forward to the colors.
I may not be the Queen’s age, but I can probably rock a Launer style bag.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> I read the article.  Here are my thoughts on what I read.
> I know I’m a marketing dinosaur, but ‘THE YOUTH MARKET!!!!!!!’  Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!  I want class.  I want timeless!  If I wanted youthful and a bag for life ‘on the move,’ I would buy LV or MK.
> Who asked for the change?!?!?!
> The workshop is larger. The company had only a handful of hand-sewing artisans up until 2020. In the article I see sewing machines!!!!! I suppose I should appreciate that they have their own factory, unlike Chanel.
> Okay. So, the more I look at the Queen Elizabeth bag, the more it grows on me. But, it’s looks like it might not be old-world produced.
> I feel like Moynat is looking like another LVMH company.



Who the eff is the youth market? I'm not even 30 yet and I feel like I've been aged out with this collection!!

I don't know what I was expecting, but I am sorely disappointed with what I've seen so far. The amount of money I parted with last year to get my collection was painful, but at least now I can see it was worth it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Who the eff is the youth market? I'm not even 30 yet and I feel like I've been aged out with this collection!!
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting, but I am sorely disappointed with what I've seen so far. The amount of money I parted with last year to get my collection was painful, but at least now I can see it was worth it.


Feeling your pain at twice your age.Hold your breath and make a wish ... Maybe the best is yet to come.


----------



## Rocat

konacoffee said:


> Who the eff is the youth market? I'm not even 30 yet and I feel like I've been aged out with this collection!!
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting, but I am sorely disappointed with what I've seen so far. The amount of money I parted with last year to get my collection was painful, but at least now I can see it was worth it.


I know what you mean! These initial new designs are making me appreciate my Ramesh pieces even more.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> Looks like the new bags have been launched in Asia.  Found two more styles on Chinese social media... Not sure about reposting rules so erring on the side of caution.  But there is a bucket bag and another top handle bag that would fit right in LV.  The structure and style of the top handle bag reminds me of the Suhali line in Kelly form but with fewer embellishments. The bucket bag is all leather with a magnetic closure on top. There are no handles, just a strap. It reminds me of the Mulberry Iris style in bucket form.
> 
> The Launer/Celine baby comes in box, which does elevate the style.  That said, still not sure I'm convinced.
> 
> I may need to hunt down the green barenia Rejane I saw last year as a last hurrah now...


Is history repeating itself?  Overseas social media  took the lead on the sale- and now this?  What’s up with social media leaks?


----------



## Hermesanity

Sourisbrune said:


> Is history repeating itself?  Overseas social media  took the lead on the sale- and now this?  What’s up with social media leaks?


The pictures are supposedly from a preview event in one of the boutiques in Beijing.  I guess they are rolling out in Asia first because the stores are open? Not sure if the posts were authorised or not though.


----------



## Hermesanity

I checked a couple of posts again and it looked like the Moynat employees are responding to them, so I guess even if this was a leak, it was allowed.

Another observation - and it may not mean anything - is that I still saw the Rejane and O Tote in the background, but not the Gaby or Gabrielle.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> Is history repeating itself?  Overseas social media  took the lead on the sale- and now this?  What’s up with social media leaks?



On one hand, I do believe social media and e-commerce is the future. While it loses the personal touch that an in-store experience has and the exclusivity of "being in the know", I can appreciate the simplicity of just having what I want shipped to me. 

But the designs are...I don't know what to make of them. Like others pointed out, the clasp on one is way to similar to LV's design and a lot of them look like hybrids of current "It Bags" than an original Moynat design. While I can understand Knightley came from LV and there will potentially be carry over/similarities, I feel like this may be too much. I dunno. It's a very confusing collection so far.


----------



## SurfSpinner

Some additional photos... from Asia... the magnetic hardware and "tab" on the Voyage (my favorite so far of the new collection) appear more obtrusive in the lighter colors.

I wish the hardware on the handbags in the first photo was a bit more nuanced.

Has anyone heard from Ramesh?


----------



## konacoffee

SurfSpinner said:


> Some additional photos... from Asia... the magnetic hardware and "tab" on the Voyage (my favorite so far of the new collection) appear more obtrusive in the lighter colors.
> 
> I wish the hardware on the handbags in the first photo was a bit more nuanced.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Ramesh?
> 
> View attachment 5020486
> View attachment 5020487
> View attachment 5020488



Huh, I didn't really like the Voyage bag in blue, but this one in the beige/taupe color is kinda growing on me.

My knee-jerk reaction was "oh no", but we'll see I guess. As long as the quality remains the same and they don't get rid of the Gaby/Gabrielle line, I'll probably still be interested in the brand.

What are ya'll's thoughts on the use of different logos/slogans? The sans-serif "MOYNAT" and the medallion logo and the "M" monogram. Has anyone see the "M" logo that's on their belts in their bags at all? (pic below). A different bag group I'm in has criticized Valentino and Christian Dior for changing their logos often and stated it "dates" their pieces. Moynat wasn't a brand that relied on logos before, but now that it looks like it's going that direction, I think it'd be interesting to share our thoughts on the logos now


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hermesanity said:


> I checked a couple of posts again and it looked like the Moynat employees are responding to them, so I guess even if this was a leak, it was allowed.
> 
> Another observation - and it may not mean anything - is that I still saw the Rejane and O Tote in the background, but not the Gaby or Gabrielle.


I think all hands were on deck for the new line.  I’ve heard the Gabrielle is not going anywhere for a while, if ever.  Gaby, I haven’t heard anything, but it’s very popular, so I can’t see the company dropping it.
 Several stores are open worldwide.  Perhaps certain stores are allowing social media posts from customers?  Not even the company is posting more than three bags right now.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Huh, I didn't really like the Voyage bag in blue, but this one in the beige/taupe color is kinda growing on me.
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction was "oh no", but we'll see I guess. As long as the quality remains the same and they don't get rid of the Gaby/Gabrielle line, I'll probably still be interested in the brand.
> 
> What are ya'll's thoughts on the use of different logos/slogans? The sans-serif "MOYNAT" and the medallion logo and the "M" monogram. Has anyone see the "M" logo that's on their belts in their bags at all? (pic below). A different bag group I'm in has criticized Valentino and Christian Dior for changing their logos often and stated it "dates" their pieces. Moynat wasn't a brand that relied on logos before, but now that it looks like it's going that direction, I think it'd be interesting to share our thoughts on the logos


I like the old ‘M.’


----------



## Sourisbrune

SurfSpinner said:


> Some additional photos... from Asia... the magnetic hardware and "tab" on the Voyage (my favorite so far of the new collection) appear more obtrusive in the lighter colors.
> 
> I wish the hardware on the handbags in the first photo was a bit more nuanced.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Ramesh?
> 
> View attachment 5020486
> View attachment 5020487
> View attachment 5020488


I’ll hopefully let you know about Ramesh soon.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> I think all hands were on deck for the new line.  I’ve heard the Gabrielle is not going anywhere for a while, if ever.  Gaby, I haven’t heard anything, but it’s very popular, so I can’t see the company dropping it.
> Several stores are open worldwide.  Perhaps certain stores are allowing social media posts from customers?  Not even the company is posting more than three bags right now.



I'm not sure, but my SA texted me this morning with the photos from the WWD article so I feel like they got the memo to push the new products and gauge customer interest already. 

As far the logo goes, I really liked the subtle "M" on the Gaby and Gabrielle because it's sleek and minimal. But the medallion is giving me mixed feelings tbh. While I don't hate logos, they're usually a minus point for me rather than being a reason to buy things. One of the things that drew me to Moynat was the lack of branding and when it was incorporated into the design - done so tastefully and subtly. 

I was waiting until the new collection drops to place an order for a custom Gaby, but I'll probably go through with it soon.


----------



## littleunicorn

konacoffee said:


> As far the logo goes, I really liked the subtle "M" on the Gaby and Gabrielle because it's sleek and minimal. But the medallion is giving me mixed feelings tbh.



Same here, I much prefer the subtle "M" on the Gaby and Gabrielle, after seeing the new collection I might speed up my plan on getting the Gaby bb! 
However also very temping with Gabrielle too but my style is more on the casual side, so Gaby might be a tag more suitable (still so temping, not ruling it out). 
The medallion on the Voyage does nothing for me, personally I think top-handle-bag wise, Gaby and Gabrielle still mush stylish than this new Voyage - no comparison IMO.


----------



## konacoffee

I did it. I just bought the dark green and gold Gaby that was on TRR. 

This is my first time buying Moynat pre-owned. Are there any tips for authenticating? I'm not sure if there are super fakes floating around, though I have seen fake Gaby's online.


----------



## Rocat

konacoffee said:


> I did it. I just bought the dark green and gold Gaby that was on TRR.
> 
> This is my first time buying Moynat pre-owned. Are there any tips for authenticating? I'm not sure if there are super fakes floating around, though I have seen fake Gaby's online.


Congratulations! It is a stunning bag. I am not sure about the best approach for authenticating, but I think the RealReal authenticates all of their designer bags before listing them for sale. I am sure that they would let you return the bag for a full refund if you found out that it was fake. I have a lavender Gaby in the same size and I love using it - Ramesh perfection!


----------



## konacoffee

Rocat said:


> Congratulations! It is a stunning bag. I am not sure about the best approach for authenticating, but I think the RealReal authenticates all of their designer bags before listing them for sale. I am sure that they would let you return the bag for a full refund if you found out that it was fake. I have a lavender Gaby in the same size and I love using it - Ramesh perfection!



Thank you~! A lavendar Gaby sounds lovely.  It truly is such a great and versatile bag. 

TRR has a spotty track record when it comes to authenticating luxe bags (Here is a Forbes article that talks about it a bit.), so I'm a bit wary of TRR. However, this was simply too good to pass up. The dark green and the gold were the specs I was going ask my SA to special order for me. Honestly, I'll probably just compare the details to my Polar Gaby and if it seems off, send it back. While the shape can be faked, I'm sure reps will cheap out on the leather or some other detail.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I did it. I just bought the dark green and gold Gaby that was on TRR.
> 
> This is my first time buying Moynat pre-owned. Are there any tips for authenticating? I'm not sure if there are super fakes floating around, though I have seen fake Gaby's online.


Congrats!  I can’t wait to see it!!!!!


----------



## hazel.623

I’m quite disappointed on the new design... I just saw a lot of pictures on Chinese social media. You could find similar design on other brand...e.g. LV Boite Chapea, new Celine the 16....Boring! I miss the old moynat design, e.g. Madeleine, Gabrielle, Gaby, Cabotin, Danse!


----------



## optimisticqt

Yikes....this validate my purchases last year as alright. These designs...



konacoffee said:


> This is my first time buying Moynat pre-owned. Are there any tips for authenticating? I'm not sure if there are super fakes floating around, though I have seen fake Gaby's online.


Let me know if you find any tips on authenticating M pieces. I'm eyeing a bag on TRR too.. but at this rate might have to go through scents to authenticate. I've seen rep photos of Celine and Dior next to the real bags and couldn't tell a difference, down to the stich count.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> Huh, I didn't really like the Voyage bag in blue, but this one in the beige/taupe color is kinda growing on me.
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction was "oh no", but we'll see I guess. As long as the quality remains the same and they don't get rid of the Gaby/Gabrielle line, I'll probably still be interested in the brand.
> 
> What are ya'll's thoughts on the use of different logos/slogans? The sans-serif "MOYNAT" and the medallion logo and the "M" monogram. Has anyone see the "M" logo that's on their belts in their bags at all? (pic below). A different bag group I'm in has criticized Valentino and Christian Dior for changing their logos often and stated it "dates" their pieces. Moynat wasn't a brand that relied on logos before, but now that it looks like it's going that direction, I think it'd be interesting to share our thoughts on the logos now
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020511


The belt M is a larger version of the detail on the luggage tags from Pauline bags in the original Ramesh collection.


----------



## bagnut1

SurfSpinner said:


> Some additional photos... from Asia... the magnetic hardware and "tab" on the Voyage (my favorite so far of the new collection) appear more obtrusive in the lighter colors.
> 
> I wish the hardware on the handbags in the first photo was a bit more nuanced.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Ramesh?
> 
> View attachment 5020486
> View attachment 5020487
> View attachment 5020488


That first one silouhette kinda reminds me of the Roger Vivier Viv bag that’s been around for awhile (please ignore that it’s black, M. Vivier didn’t get the memo).  I like the Viv better:


----------



## mizuwari18

Sourisbrune said:


> Similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019633
> View attachment 5019634
> 
> Or how about this- if the Loulou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Vivienne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got together, I think we got the answer-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That clasp straight up looks like the same one Mark Cross uses on the grace box bags.


----------



## Yinglin

kipp said:


> Re: the difference between the old logo and new---would anyone here be kind enough to post photos?  As I am no where near a boutique, I would like to see the differences!  Thank you in advance!


Hi dear! i went to the store last Friday and took some logo pictures.
The firs photo is the old logo, simple Moynat lettering very similar to Hermes. I personally love this logo.
The new one is the 2nd picture, all capital lettering. I think it looks a bit cheap.


----------



## Yinglin

bambita said:


> omg march 12 bday? same here. lol. happy birthday to pisces queens. also, u got me thinking abt choosing taupe as my next gaby. i always associated this color with bags of women that r of my mum's age. im in my early 30s n may be taupe is a neutral that will grow on me. so thanx 4 ur bag pics. enjoy ur bday purchase.



Hello dears, so this is my update.

Last Friday was my birthday and i had a wonderful morning and lunch with friends. I planned to go to Moynat to pick up my new bag in the afternoon, but when i was about to pay, i found out my bank had issued a new card which i never received and my old card which i had on hand was invalid. I tried to pay using a 3rd party, Alipay, since I live in Shanghai, but there is a daily limit so i couldnt make the full purchase and after talking all afternoon to the online banking guy who was useless, i had to leave empty handed. I could only pay a deposit and my bag is now all wrapped up waiting for me (1st pic). I could only do a bank transfer, but due to weekend I had to wait for the bank to issue it today Monday. I admit not being able to grab my bag on the day of my birthday was bitter sweet.

However, this experience made me realise how AWESOME Moynat customer service is. They offered me drinks, they talked to my bank, they kept telling me not to worry, they gave me their bank account so i could do a transfer and before i left empty handed, the SA (which is not my SA because she was on leave), wrote me a Moynat birthday card so I could have a good memory. So after this experience, I can tell you this will not be my last Moynat purchase. I talked to several people in the store, and they are all super sweet and accommodating in an authentic way, nothing fake.

In order to add more mistery, I will not tell you yet what bag i finally chose, but i will share some eye candy of me trying out bags in the store lol.
Hope any day this week i can post a pic with my new first Moynat.


----------



## Yinglin

I


Hermesanity said:


> Looks like the new bags have been launched in Asia.  Found two more styles on Chinese social media... Not sure about reposting rules so erring on the side of caution.  But there is a bucket bag and another top handle bag that would fit right in LV.  The structure and style of the top handle bag reminds me of the Suhali line in Kelly form but with fewer embellishments. The bucket bag is all leather with a magnetic closure on top. There are no handles, just a strap. It reminds me of the Mulberry Iris style in bucket form.
> 
> The Launer/Celine baby comes in box, which does elevate the style.  That said, still not sure I'm convinced.
> 
> I may need to hunt down the green barenia Rejane I saw last year as a last hurrah now...


I am in Shanghai and didnt see any of this new bags in store last Friday, but i will keep you posted. I feel I have to hurry up and complete my Ramesh era Moynat bag collection ASAP!


----------



## bambita

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears, so this is my update.
> 
> Last Friday was my birthday and i had a wonderful morning and lunch with friends. I planned to go to Moynat to pick up my new bag in the afternoon, but when i was about to pay, i found out my bank had issued a new card which i never received and my old card which i had on hand was invalid. I tried to pay using a 3rd party, Alipay, since I live in Shanghai, but there is a daily limit so i couldnt make the full purchase and after talking all afternoon to the online banking guy who was useless, i had to leave empty handed. I could only pay a deposit and my bag is now all wrapped up waiting for me (1st pic). I could only do a bank transfer, but due to weekend I had to wait for the bank to issue it today Monday. I admit not being able to grab my bag on the day of my birthday was bitter sweet.
> 
> However, this experience made me realise how AWESOME Moynat customer service is. They offered me drinks, they talked to my bank, they kept telling me not to worry, they gave me their bank account so i could do a transfer and before i left empty handed, the SA (which is not my SA because she was on leave), wrote me a Moynat birthday card so I could have a good memory. So after this experience, I can tell you this will not be my last Moynat purchase. I talked to several people in the store, and they are all super sweet and accommodating in an authentic way, nothing fake.
> 
> In order to add more mistery, I will not tell you yet what bag i finally chose, but i will share some eye candy of me trying out bags in the store lol.
> Hope any day this week i can post a pic with my new first Moynat.



oooooooooooooo 

i was wondering

OK do update when u receive ur bday prrrresent


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> I
> 
> I am in Shanghai and didnt see any of this new bags in store last Friday, but i will keep you posted. I feel I have to hurry up and complete my Ramesh era Moynat bag collection ASAP!


Happy belated birthday! I’m sorry it didn’t work out as planned but on the bright side, you get to celebrate your birthday a little longer  Can’t wait to see your birthday bag and yes, Moynat customer service is excellent!


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> I did it. I just bought the dark green and gold Gaby that was on TRR.
> 
> This is my first time buying Moynat pre-owned. Are there any tips for authenticating? I'm not sure if there are super fakes floating around, though I have seen fake Gaby's online.



hi is it possible for u to post pics of ur new gaby here? thank u.


----------



## kipp

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear! i went to the store last Friday and took some logo pictures.
> The firs photo is the old logo, simple Moynat lettering very similar to Hermes. I personally love this logo.
> The new one is the 2nd picture, all capital lettering. I think it looks a bit cheap.


Thank you Yinglin!  And I can't wait to see what you got for your birthday!


----------



## konacoffee

Happy belated birthday Yinglin!! I'm glad to hear the customer service was good despite the bank issues.

Bambita - I'll be sure to post some pics when I get my Gaby! Hopefully she'll come by Friday. 

I'm really not feeling the new logo, but if it's on an inconspicuous location I can live with it. I've heard some people say that Moynat was trying to be a cheaper Hermes. Maybe they're trying to get away from that reputation with the new logos? But the new designs leave a lot to be desired when it comes to originality so not too sure about that.


----------



## m_ichele

I don’t mind the logo, it’s not really new since it’s on the oh! Totes and Sac fleur. They’re just being utilized in a different way. Hopefully we’ll see more new bags, I think I read there were 6 new designs.


----------



## rayyyyray

Hi guys, I am really interested in Moynat but there are no boutiques in my country. My local consignment store has a rejane in grey and I am really interested. They stated they are 100% authentic and have entrupy certificates available, but entrupy doesn't service moynat bags so I'm a bit concerned as to where I can get authentication done. I think dr. runway authenticates them? I am posting pictures here to see if any of you ladies who are moynat experts can help me out! (i checked if there was an authenthication thread for moynat but there wasn't  )

Thanks everyone in advance


----------



## optimisticqt

An SA sent me this photo. Attached Fleur for comparison. Very different vibe in the new line up, so I haven't seen any that would match my current style.


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I don’t mind the logo, it’s not really new since it’s on the oh! Totes and Sac fleur. They’re just being utilized in a different way. Hopefully we’ll see more new bags, I think I read there were 6 new designs.



I just heard from my SA about the new collection. 6 designs seem to be right if he's telling me the full list.

The six new bags are: Le Voyage (top handle), Flori, Baluchon (a bucket style bag - kinda reminds me of the Fleur), La Wheel, La Little Suitcase, and Le Limousine. 

Le Voyage is 4600 USD. 
Flori 3900 USD. 
Baluchon: 2910 USD.
pricing not available for the last three yet.
According to him, the staples (Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby) are here to stay. He also said that the Gaby's are selling pretty fast, particularly the powder and the tourterelle.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I just heard from my SA about the new collection. 6 designs seem to be right if he's telling me the full list.
> 
> The six new bags are: Le Voyage (top handle), Flori, Baluchon (a bucket style bag - kinda reminds me of the Fleur), La Wheel, La Little Suitcase, and Le Limousine.
> 
> Le Voyage is 4600 USD.
> Flori 3900 USD.
> Baluchon: 2910 USD.
> pricing not available for the last three yet.
> According to him, the staples (Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby) are here to stay. He also said that the Gaby's are selling pretty fast, particularly the powder and the tourterelle.


Thanks for the update! I’m glad to hear the staples are staying. Even though we’ve heard it all along, I was still worried they were just saying it to appease us. Hopefully they will continue to be made as well as Ramesh’s.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> An SA sent me this photo. Attached Fleur for comparison. Very different vibe in the new line up, so I haven't seen any that would match my current style.


I like the neutral color of the one on the right but I still prefer Ramesh’s style. It’s more whimsical and carefree to me. And what’s with the v shaped tab underneath the logo plaque? The voyager bag also had it. If it serves a purpose, fine, but if it’s just a design element, the bag would look cleaner without it imo.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> I like the neutral color of the one on the right but I still prefer Ramesh’s style. It’s more whimsical and carefree to me. And what’s with the v shaped tab underneath the logo plaque? The voyager bag also had it. If it serves a purpose, fine, but if it’s just a design element, the bag would look cleaner without it imo.


Yes, totally agree.  I've been wondering about the tabs on these bags as well and agree that unless they are functional they should not be there...


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’ll miss the Fleur.  I think what I think is lacking is the fluidity/motion in Ramesh’s designs.  If you look at the Gabrielle- even though it’s a rigid bag, the closure gives it a wave-like feeling.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Yes, totally agree.  I've been wondering about the tabs on these bags as well and agree that unless they are functional they should not be there...


Agree.  Each of these new bags has at least one (most have many) extraneous details that take away from whatever the design intent seems like it might be.  Perhaps the little tabs and giant logos are treatments to try to give the appearance that this is a cohesive collection.  And not a single one conjures the notion of elegance.

I predict that coming soon will be "improvements" to the Ramesh bags that are supposedly staying.

So disappointing.  I thought I was prepared to be let down but I was wrong.  I am actually very sad about this but am glad I have my jewels from the Ramesh era.  I am a client they are no longer interested in designing for.  Oh well.  I have my eye on that new H "butt bag."


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m sorry for any repeat photos.  These are courtesy of Moynat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Agree.  Each of these new bags has at least one (most have many) extraneous details that take away from whatever the design intent seems like it might be.  Perhaps the little tabs and giant logos are treatments to try to give the appearance that this is a cohesive collection.  And not a single one conjures the notion of elegance.
> 
> I predict that coming soon will be "improvements" to the Ramesh bags that are supposedly staying.
> 
> So disappointing.  I thought I was prepared to be let down but I was wrong.  I am actually very sad about this but am glad I have my jewels from the Ramesh era.  I am a client they are no longer interested in designing for.  Oh well.  I have my eye on that new H "butt bag."


Butt bag?  Please, do tell.
I’ll hopefully hear from Ramesh this week and I’ll post whatever he writes.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Butt bag?  Please, do tell.
> I’ll hopefully hear from Ramesh this week and I’ll post whatever he writes.


Behold.





						Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
					

Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
> 
> 
> Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


There was one in Craie today on the Hermes.com website and I thought it was intriguing--but now can't unsee the "butt"...


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> There was one in Craie today on the Hermes.com website and I thought it was intriguing--but now can't unsee the "butt"...


Sorry about that..... I didn't see it until the IG post with the sketches.  

Missed that today but I wouldn't have gone for Craie anyway.  I would love to be able to carry light colored bags but I would be afraid to leave my house and they would just sit in the closet, sad and lonely.


----------



## optimisticqt

bagnut1 said:


> Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
> 
> 
> Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I cannot unsee this  especially when the model wore it crossbody to the back. truly a peachy site.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
> 
> 
> Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh! I like it.  I’LL have to take another look.  I’m blind to the butt, but I like the sleekness.
Update*****   Oh!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry for any repeat photos.  These are courtesy of Moynat.
> View attachment 5023677
> View attachment 5023678
> View attachment 5023679
> View attachment 5023680
> View attachment 5023681


None of these appeal to me but thanks for posting @Sourisbrune! You know how much I adore the mini limo trunk so the new briefcase looks pretty cute and looks like it may hold a tiny bit more but I just don’t see it growing old with me. Bottom line, now I’m really glad I have my Ramesh Moynat collection. Hopefully a dark blue Gabrielle pm comes soon so I can round it out!


----------



## Yinglin

Hello dears!!
So yesterday i fianally picked up my bag. My first Moynat baby!!! I went for the black with gold hw gaby PM.
I dont have any black and gold bags haha and i can see myself buying another gaby ~ that polar colour you shared with me is just to die for!!! 

Like many of you here, I'm disappointed that the new direction is going towards big logos and flashy trendy designs which i dislike so i know i have to hurry up to get a few staple old designs that i love.

I think i fell in love with this gabrielle PM in pink and gold hw and i dont have any pink like this one in my collection so i may pull the trigger very soon !!! This is so addictive!! It took me soo long to decide for one, and now i cannot stop thinking which one i will get next as I realised the quality is amazing!

I also love the emerald green with gold HW, but in Shanghai IFC store they only have it in the mini gabrielle and i prefer the PM size for my frame. For the Rejane, i prefer the mini (not nano) for ome reason, it is just super cute but id like it in a bright colour so i think i will wait a bit to see if they come up with new colors or maybe I should jump all in and get a burgundy one with gold hw that i say in store....decisions decisions...

Thank you all so much for your advice and feedback. I am very happy to have found this thread ~


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> None of these appeal to me but thanks for posting @Sourisbrune! You know how much I adore the mini limo trunk so the new briefcase looks pretty cute and looks like it may hold a tiny bit more but I just don’t see it growing old with me. Bottom line, now I’m really glad I have my Ramesh Moynat collection. Hopefully a dark blue Gabrielle pm comes soon so I can round it out!


Yeah.  That Gaby pm is looking mighty-fine.  This launch had a wee bit of promise, but I just can’t see myself going for any of these bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!
> So yesterday i fianally picked up my bag. My first Moynat baby!!! I went for the black with gold hw gaby PM.
> I dont have any black and gold bags haha and i can see myself buying another gaby ~ that polar colour you shared with me is just to die for!!!
> 
> Like many of you here, I'm disappointed that the new direction is going towards big logos and flashy trendy designs which i dislike so i know i have to hurry up to get a few staple old designs that i love.
> 
> I think i fell in love with this gabrielle PM in pink and gold hw and i dont have any pink like this one in my collection so i may pull the trigger very soon !!! This is so addictive!! It took me soo long to decide for one, and now i cannot stop thinking which one i will get next as I realised the quality is amazing!
> 
> I also love the emerald green with gold HW, but in Shanghai IFC store they only have it in the mini gabrielle and i prefer the PM size for my frame. For the Rejane, i prefer the mini (not nano) for ome reason, it is just super cute but id like it in a bright colour so i think i will wait a bit to see if they come up with new colors or maybe I should jump all in and get a burgundy one with gold hw that i say in store....decisions decisions...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your advice and feedback. I am very happy to have found this thread ~


Congratulations!


----------



## m220888

m_ichele said:


> I like the neutral color of the one on the right but I still prefer Ramesh’s style. It’s more whimsical and carefree to me. And what’s with the v shaped tab underneath the logo plaque? The voyager bag also had it. If it serves a purpose, fine, but if it’s just a design element, the bag would look cleaner without it imo.



I agree. I also don't quite understand that additional line of thread sewed on across the middle of the base. If it was added to prevent sagging at the bottom, I think it is quite unnecessary. As someone who has the fleur in the softer taurillon leather, that has never been an issue for me.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations!



Thank yoU! im hooked now hahaha


----------



## m_ichele

m220888 said:


> I agree. I also don't quite understand that additional line of thread sewed on across the middle of the base. If it was added to prevent sagging at the bottom, I think it is quite unnecessary. As someone who has the fleur in the softer taurillon leather, that has never been an issue for me.


I agree, the additional line is so prominent. It almost seems as if the leather is thicker at the base. On the original, the line is faint so it just blends in and doesn’t interfere with the overall look of the bag. On this new version it’s the first thing that I zoomed in on. Then when I looked at the bag as a whole, I noticed that extraneous v tab  Gah, I wonder how long this contract is for knightly and if there’s a possibility Ramesh will  ever come back


----------



## Yinglin

I would like to ask you all, if Moynat would stop producing the old style bags, which bags/colors would you grab asap? which styles would you consider must have? Thanks ~


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> I would like to ask you all, if Moynat would stop producing the old style bags, which bags/colors would you grab asap? which styles would you consider must have? Thanks ~


Depends on what suits your lifestyle and what colors work with your wardrobe. I would say Gabrielle and gaby for sure and then see what colors and hw is available throughout their inventory. Special order is also something to consider.


----------



## optimisticqt

Yinglin said:


> I would like to ask you all, if Moynat would stop producing the old style bags, which bags/colors would you grab asap? which styles would you consider must have? Thanks ~


Glad to see you grabbed the black w gold Gabby. To your question: I'd empty out my milk tea fund for this combo.


----------



## Yinglin

m_ichele said:


> Depends on what suits your lifestyle and what colors work with your wardrobe. I would say Gabrielle and gaby for sure and then see what colors and hw is available throughout their inventory. Special order is also something to consider.


i suppose i would be curious to know at your choices lol or what would you do a special order for? haha


----------



## Yinglin

optimisticqt said:


> Glad to see you grabbed the black w gold Gabby. To your question: I'd empty out my milk tea fund for this combo.
> 
> View attachment 5023989


i love this combo too! this bag was my fave for a few months, but finally i went for the black because im a chicken hahaha I love the gold HW on this, but i would be terrified of colour transfer. Im a casual jeans and sneakers type of girl lol difficult to pair denim with that lovely light color.


----------



## optimisticqt

Yinglin said:


> i love this combo too! this bag was my fave for a few months, but finally i went for the black because im a chicken hahaha I love the gold HW on this, but i would be terrified of colour transfer. Im a casual jeans and sneakers type of girl lol difficult to pair denim with that lovely light color.


Hmmm have only worn jeans a handful of time since the pandemic began so I doubt I will go back to wearing jeans as frequently as before. A perk of gaining COVID 15 
I think it's feasible, especially if you tend to wear your bag across the body or wear a jacket! Several members have reported no color transfers on theirs.


----------



## Yinglin

optimisticqt said:


> Hmmm have only worn jeans a handful of time since the pandemic began so I doubt I will go back to wearing jeans as frequently as before. A perk of gaining COVID 15
> I think it's feasible, especially if you tend to wear your bag across the body or wear a jacket! Several members have reported no color transfers on theirs.



Thats great to know! This color reminds me of H craie. Is there anywhere where i could find Moynat leather guide or color guide? i find myself referencing H colours cause thats all i know...


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> i suppose i would be curious to know at your choices lol or what would you do a special order for? haha


I started my Moynat obsession in 2019 with a zinc with shw Gabrielle mm which progressed to special ordering a peacock with ghw gaby pm mid last year.  While I waited for my SO I got an indigo Oh! Tote pm which has been my daily work bag. Then I added a desert rose/zinc Josephine pm, a black/taupe Madeline strap and ended the year with a black/cognac danse pm. I’ll rotate through these bags on weekends but I always switch back to the tote for the week. I’ve done enough damage for the meantime lol so I don’t anticipate another SO anytime soon and I’m willing to wait and see if a dark blue Gabrielle pm will be produced. I heard there are some blues coming out for voyager but I need to see it in person. There are a lot of pros for me for that bag from how it’s been described to me, but there are also some cons I’m not sure I can overlook. Anyway, I’ve rambled enough lol. Hope this helps and I’m looking forward to seeing what you decide on next!


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Glad to see you grabbed the black w gold Gabby. To your question: I'd empty out my milk tea fund for this combo.
> 
> View attachment 5023989


This is sublime!! But I’m way too much of a klutz to even look at this bag


----------



## optimisticqt

Quick question for those who visited the stores recently – did you see any of the less popular Ramesh bags on displayed? Tango, Lou Lou variations, Rejane evening, etc? Or only the Oh! Totes and R&B?


----------



## Yinglin

m_ichele said:


> I started my Moynat obsession in 2019 with a zinc with shw Gabrielle mm which progressed to special ordering a peacock with ghw gaby pm mid last year.  While I waited for my SO I got an indigo Oh! Tote pm which has been my daily work bag. Then I added a desert rose/zinc Josephine pm, a black/taupe Madeline strap and ended the year with a black/cognac danse pm. I’ll rotate through these bags on weekends but I always switch back to the tote for the week. I’ve done enough damage for the meantime lol so I don’t anticipate another SO anytime soon and I’m willing to wait and see if a dark blue Gabrielle pm will be produced. I heard there are some blues coming out for voyager but I need to see it in person. There are a lot of pros for me for that bag from how it’s been described to me, but there are also some cons I’m not sure I can overlook. Anyway, I’ve rambled enough lol. Hope this helps and I’m looking forward to seeing what you decide on next!


thanks for the ramble! love to get your insights. i feel sad i joined the party so late lol Im not too sure i like the Josephine style, i have mixed feelings lol, maybe in a bright fresh color?  i love the madelaine and danse. I dont know if i would get used to the madeleine lock style though.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> Quick question for those who visited the stores recently – did you see any of the less popular Ramesh bags on displayed? Tango, Lou Lou variations, Rejane evening, etc? Or only the Oh! Totes and R&B?


From what I recall of SCP all his designs were still on display but front of the store was primarily rejane and Gabrielle and totes while back of the store had the other designs. Maybe the other California shoppers can help me out? @konacoffee?


----------



## Yinglin

optimisticqt said:


> Quick question for those who visited the stores recently – did you see any of the less popular Ramesh bags on displayed? Tango, Lou Lou variations, Rejane evening, etc? Or only the Oh! Totes and R&B?


Im in Shanghai and none of those styles were in display. I only saw a rejane clutch, the Oh totes, the danse, the madeleine, trunks, rejane, gaby, gabrielle..


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> thanks for the ramble! love to get your insights. i feel sad i joined the party so late lol Im not too sure i like the Josephine style, i have mixed feelings lol, maybe in a bright fresh color?  i love the madelaine and danse. I dont know if i would get used to the madeleine lock style though.


You’re welcome! I love Josephine because it reminded me of bolide but it’s easier to get into and the leather is fantastic. I was on the fence for the brighter colors but when I saw the muted combo of the desert rose and zinc I was sold. The lock for Madeline isn’t difficult at all, sometimes I don’t thread the leather through right away and the bag still stays closed just by closing the flap over the button.


----------



## m220888

optimisticqt said:


> Quick question for those who visited the stores recently – did you see any of the less popular Ramesh bags on displayed? Tango, Lou Lou variations, Rejane evening, etc? Or only the Oh! Totes and R&B?



I visited the store last month and saw a Marlene in peacock, the marie-louise and also some Paradis bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> I would like to ask you all, if Moynat would stop producing the old style bags, which bags/colors would you grab asap? which styles would you consider must have? Thanks ~


Gaby pm- black, taupe and terra cotta SO


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I started my Moynat obsession in 2019 with a zinc with shw Gabrielle mm which progressed to special ordering a peacock with ghw gaby pm mid last year.  While I waited for my SO I got an indigo Oh! Tote pm which has been my daily work bag. Then I added a desert rose/zinc Josephine pm, a black/taupe Madeline strap and ended the year with a black/cognac danse pm. I’ll rotate through these bags on weekends but I always switch back to the tote for the week. I’ve done enough damage for the meantime lol so I don’t anticipate another SO anytime soon and I’m willing to wait and see if a dark blue Gabrielle pm will be produced. I heard there are some blues coming out for voyager but I need to see it in person. There are a lot of pros for me for that bag from how it’s been described to me, but there are also some cons I’m not sure I can overlook. Anyway, I’ve rambled enough lol. Hope this helps and I’m looking forward to seeing what you decide on next!


I wish the Voyager came with an adjustable narrower strap in lieu of the one length wide strap.


----------



## m220888

m_ichele said:


> I agree, the additional line is so prominent. It almost seems as if the leather is thicker at the base. On the original, the line is faint so it just blends in and doesn’t interfere with the overall look of the bag. On this new version it’s the first thing that I zoomed in on. Then when I looked at the bag as a whole, I noticed that extraneous v tab  Gah, I wonder how long this contract is for knightly and if there’s a possibility Ramesh will ever come back



As for what you've mentioned about the chevron tabs, I believe that's the designer's choice. After checking out the website of Knightly's own label, I saw that most of the bags featured there have that v shaped tab.


----------



## Bagaholic222

m_ichele said:


> None of these appeal to me but thanks for posting @Sourisbrune! You know how much I adore the mini limo trunk so the new briefcase looks pretty cute and looks like it may hold a tiny bit more but I just don’t see it growing old with me. Bottom line, now I’m really glad I have my Ramesh Moynat collection. Hopefully a dark blue Gabrielle pm comes soon so I can round it out!


I can't agree more - so happy to have my little Ramesh era collection.  Each of them is unique and special with its own design details.  Not so with the new collection - all I see are ghosts of handbags past.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> Quick question for those who visited the stores recently – did you see any of the less popular Ramesh bags on displayed? Tango, Lou Lou variations, Rejane evening, etc? Or only the Oh! Totes and R&B?


I recall from my exchange with an SA last summer that Tango and Rejane evening were being discontinued.


----------



## Annawakes

Sourisbrune said:


> The Luna bag.  That’s what I was thinking about last night.
> View attachment 5020176
> View attachment 5020177
> View attachment 5020178
> 
> I believe there is nothing new in fashion.  I like what I like.


I agree it looks like the Luna bag but more so the LV Eden (pic is from AFF, there’s an LV Eden for sale now).  Really, it’s almost identical, even the little handle.  Only this one has the wide strap.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Annawakes said:


> I agree it looks like the Luna bag but more so the LV Eden (pic is from AFF, there’s an LV Eden for sale now).  Really, it’s almost identical, even the little handle.  Only this one has the wide strap.


LOL - I just saw that bag on AFF and thought it reminded me of something


----------



## bagnut1

Hahahah me too:

I thought I remembered an LV bag a while back that was close to this.



Just happened upon an Eden on Ann’s, not sure when it was produced.


----------



## Annawakes

Bagaholic222 said:


> LOL - I just saw that bag on AFF and thought it reminded me of something





bagnut1 said:


> Hahahah me too:
> 
> I thought I remembered an LV bag a while back that was close to this.
> 
> View attachment 5024245
> 
> Just happened upon an Eden on Ann’s, not sure when it was produced.
> View attachment 5024247


Yup!  Also lol, I see I’m not the only one who checks Ann’s new arrivals every morning!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Annawakes said:


> I agree it looks like the Luna bag but more so the LV Eden (pic is from AFF, there’s an LV Eden for sale now).  Really, it’s almost identical, even the little handle.  Only this one has the wide strap.


Yikes!  This saddens me a little.  It tells me there is a lack of imagination/creativity happening at Moynat.  I guess this launch inspires questions.  Are these bags the permanent line?  Or are the bags going to be seasonal, like LV’s lines?


----------



## bagnut1

Annawakes said:


> Yup!  Also lol, I see I’m not the only one who checks Ann’s new arrivals every morning!


Yes it's the only marketing email I read in the morning.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!
> So yesterday i fianally picked up my bag. My first Moynat baby!!! I went for the black with gold hw gaby PM.
> I dont have any black and gold bags haha and i can see myself buying another gaby ~ that polar colour you shared with me is just to die for!!!
> 
> Like many of you here, I'm disappointed that the new direction is going towards big logos and flashy trendy designs which i dislike so i know i have to hurry up to get a few staple old designs that i love.
> 
> I think i fell in love with this gabrielle PM in pink and gold hw and i dont have any pink like this one in my collection so i may pull the trigger very soon !!! This is so addictive!! It took me soo long to decide for one, and now i cannot stop thinking which one i will get next as I realised the quality is amazing!
> 
> I also love the emerald green with gold HW, but in Shanghai IFC store they only have it in the mini gabrielle and i prefer the PM size for my frame. For the Rejane, i prefer the mini (not nano) for ome reason, it is just super cute but id like it in a bright colour so i think i will wait a bit to see if they come up with new colors or maybe I should jump all in and get a burgundy one with gold hw that i say in store....decisions decisions...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your advice and feedback. I am very happy to have found this thread ~


Congratulations!  Very happy for you.  The bag is beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!
> So yesterday i fianally picked up my bag. My first Moynat baby!!! I went for the black with gold hw gaby PM.
> I dont have any black and gold bags haha and i can see myself buying another gaby ~ that polar colour you shared with me is just to die for!!!
> 
> Like many of you here, I'm disappointed that the new direction is going towards big logos and flashy trendy designs which i dislike so i know i have to hurry up to get a few staple old designs that i love.
> 
> I think i fell in love with this gabrielle PM in pink and gold hw and i dont have any pink like this one in my collection so i may pull the trigger very soon !!! This is so addictive!! It took me soo long to decide for one, and now i cannot stop thinking which one i will get next as I realised the quality is amazing!
> 
> I also love the emerald green with gold HW, but in Shanghai IFC store they only have it in the mini gabrielle and i prefer the PM size for my frame. For the Rejane, i prefer the mini (not nano) for ome reason, it is just super cute but id like it in a bright colour so i think i will wait a bit to see if they come up with new colors or maybe I should jump all in and get a burgundy one with gold hw that i say in store....decisions decisions...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your advice and feedback. I am very happy to have found this thread ~


Congratulations! All the bags that you've mentioned are gorgeous and I'm sure that you would be happy with any of them.  However, Moynat does colours so well that perhaps you should venture out of your comfort zone and try a 'neutral' colour like burgundy, emerald green or peacock to start - *WARNING* it's a very slippery slope


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> I would like to ask you all, if Moynat would stop producing the old style bags, which bags/colors would you grab asap? which styles would you consider must have? Thanks ~



Gabrielle and Gaby for sure, but they're the more popular models and as of now there aren't any plans to get rid of them. 

Personally, from my legacy collection the most used bag is my Danse PM. I love my Cabotins and I do not regret buying them, but they're not the most practical bags because the structure is stiff and the shape is long. I can still fit my essentials and maybe a kindle, but not a larger tablet for example.


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I heard there are some blues coming out for voyager but I need to see it in person. There are a lot of pros for me for that bag from how it’s been described to me, but there are also some cons I’m not sure I can overlook.



I haven't seen it in person, but my SA said the Voyage top handle comes in Prussian Blue, Cobalt, Ocean, Peacock, Tourterelle, Chili, and Coral. 



m_ichele said:


> From what I recall of SCP all his designs were still on display but front of the store was primarily rejane and Gabrielle and totes while back of the store had the other designs. Maybe the other California shoppers can help me out? @konacoffee?



I haven't been to SCP since February, but back then they had a taupe Cabotin, some Madelines, and a few other things. I think I saw the red and black Fleur and the special edition gold mini limo. 

I've been meaning to drop by so I can see some swatches, but my info is probably outdated.


----------



## optimisticqt

Thanks everyone, I'd like to get one more bag this year – a Gabby bb in powder and gold – but I've only seen that combo in PM. Debating to redirect my search towards the bags being discontinued. Since I already have Madeleine Strap & Fleur, what bag would round out my collection?


----------



## kipp

Well, I bit the bullet this morning and ordered a Gaby BB tourterelle with GHW---haven't seen it in person nor tried it on, so hoping I'll love it! 
I spoke with the SA about the new designs and he said, so you are "mixed", and I said no, I'm not even mixed about them.  That they were derivative and not elegant. I told him that I feared I was not a target client any longer...
He told me that he had heard the same from many of their other clients and would pass it on to management.  However, he did confirm that from Paris he was told that for sure they would continue to make, and as reported by others here, the Rejane, the Gaby, and the Gabrielle, and maybe even the Cabotin (!!!!!).   

He also said that it might be possible to special order an older discontinued design...  For the longest time, I was thinking about one of the beautiful but supremely impractical mini-vanities...  and I guess there are a few of them hanging around still.  The one I was curious about isn't in inventory any longer but he said that maybe it could be special ordered.

It will be interesting to hear how things go moving forward.  Anyway, that's my report for today!


----------



## kipp

optimisticqt said:


> Thanks everyone, I'd like to get one more bag this year – a Gabby bb in powder and gold – but I've only seen that combo in PM. Debating to redirect my search towards the bags being discontinued. Since I already have Madeleine Strap & Fleur, what bag would round out my collection?


I'm afraid that I can't advise you as I only have bags that are apparently continuing to be made... but hopefully someone else here can chime in!  I do like the Cabotin and as I said above have wanted a mini-vanity for a long time... but it isn't the most practical bag...  But indeed VERY special.  Many people on this thread love the Josephine and the Danse.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Well, I bit the bullet this morning and ordered a Gaby BB tourterelle with GHW---haven't seen it in person nor tried it on, so hoping I'll love it!
> I spoke with the SA about the new designs and he said, so you are "mixed", and I said no, I'm not even mixed about them.  That they were derivative and not elegant. I told him that I feared I was not a target client any longer...
> He told me that he had heard the same from many of their other clients and would pass it on to management.  However, he did confirm that from Paris he was told that for sure they would continue to make, and as reported by others here, the Rejane, the Gaby, and the Gabrielle, and maybe even the Cabotin (!!!!!).
> 
> He also said that it might be possible to special order an older discontinued design...  For the longest time, I was thinking about one of the beautiful but supremely impractical mini-vanities...  and I guess there are a few of them hanging around still.  The one I was curious about isn't in inventory any longer but he said that maybe it could be special ordered.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear how things go moving forward.  Anyway, that's my report for today!


Congrats you will love the Gaby BB - it fits a lot more than one expects.  And I really like the tone of their GHW (somewhat different than H but very elegant still).


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats you will love the Gaby BB - it fits a lot more than one expects.  And I really like the tone of their GHW (somewhat different than H but very elegant still).


Thanks, @bagnut1!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Well, I bit the bullet this morning and ordered a Gaby BB tourterelle with GHW---haven't seen it in person nor tried it on, so hoping I'll love it!
> I spoke with the SA about the new designs and he said, so you are "mixed", and I said no, I'm not even mixed about them.  That they were derivative and not elegant. I told him that I feared I was not a target client any longer...
> He told me that he had heard the same from many of their other clients and would pass it on to management.  However, he did confirm that from Paris he was told that for sure they would continue to make, and as reported by others here, the Rejane, the Gaby, and the Gabrielle, and maybe even the Cabotin (!!!!!).
> 
> He also said that it might be possible to special order an older discontinued design...  For the longest time, I was thinking about one of the beautiful but supremely impractical mini-vanities...  and I guess there are a few of them hanging around still.  The one I was curious about isn't in inventory any longer but he said that maybe it could be special ordered.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear how things go moving forward.  Anyway, that's my report for today!


Yes, I was contacted by someone today and asked my opinion of the new line.  I remained professional, yet stated my thoughts.  Given the response, I got the feeling Moynat knows their loyal client base is not happy.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, I was contacted by someone today and asked my opinion of the new line.  I remained professional, yet stated my thoughts.  Given the response, I got the feeling Moynat knows their loyal client base is not happy.


Can you share if it was "management" or SA who asked for your input?  (I am curious how seriously they are taking the backlash here and on IG.)  Also what are they going to do if they listen to the feedback?  It took a year for this stuff (yes I know pandemic but still).  Also I might be misinformed but it sounds like during this opaque process they didn't solicit any input on design strategy from the people who know the clients best, the SAs.

It will be interesting to see if the new direction translates into more sales, and even if so if it's sustainable.  While Moynat's sales apparently were not huge they were solid enough for them to keep opening stores all over the world.  

One of the problems with pivoting to the trend/youth market is that you have to keep up with those fickle clients b/c it's always about what's new.  LV can do that b/c it is able to produce >600 bag models at any given time with constant refreshes.  Moynat is now "training" its previously loyal clients that it doesn't value them, and its new clients that elegant, timeless design is only on offer with the "old" models (which is why I am concerned for the fates of our beloved Gabs and Rejanes). 

What a sh*tshow.


----------



## Yinglin

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congratulations! All the bags that you've mentioned are gorgeous and I'm sure that you would be happy with any of them.  However, Moynat does colours so well that perhaps you should venture out of your comfort zone and try a 'neutral' colour like burgundy, emerald green or peacock to start - *WARNING* it's a very slippery slope



I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.

I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol. 
I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.

Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol


----------



## Yinglin

bagnut1 said:


> Can you share if it was "management" or SA who asked for your input?  (I am curious how seriously they are taking the backlash here and on IG.)  Also what are they going to do if they listen to the feedback?  It took a year for this stuff (yes I know pandemic but still).  Also I might be misinformed but it sounds like during this opaque process they didn't solicit any input on design strategy from the people who know the clients best, the SAs.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the new direction translates into more sales, and even if so if it's sustainable.  While Moynat's sales apparently were not huge they were solid enough for them to keep opening stores all over the world.
> 
> One of the problems with pivoting to the trend/youth market is that you have to keep up with those fickle clients b/c it's always about what's new.  LV can do that b/c it is able to produce >600 bag models at any given time with constant refreshes.  Moynat is now "training" its previously loyal clients that it doesn't value them, and its new clients that elegant, timeless design is only on offer with the "old" models (which is why I am concerned for the fates of our beloved Gabs and Rejanes).
> 
> What a sh*tshow.


From my point of view, what scared me the most were those big logo totes, big MOYNAT lettering straps and the lack of proportions hardware vs bag size in the Rejane nano. 

It is disappointing because it is so obvious that the new CD didnt pay any attention at the current Moynat clientele.
I believe what attracts Moynat customers is the invisible elegance of the pieces, the quiet branding and the attention to details. I see only mature customers being attracted to Moynat's art and by mature i don't mean age, but people who are confident enough not to seek validation from others by carrying a logo or a recognizable bag shape (i.e. Hermes Birkin) but a piece of art only a few own. 

What personally attracted me to Moynat was the craftmanship, the perfect stitching, the smooth glazing, the comfort of the handles, the thickness of the leather...I didnt buy Moynat before because I always had another bag in my wishlist lol 

I have a special love for Chanel for very personal reasons which have to do with the fact that I had to work super hard when I was young and where i worked i would see successful women coming in with CC bags and I just wanted to be like them lol 

I have an extensive handbag collection which i started to build in my 30s, but I only have 1 LV bag (the Neverfull monogram which i rarely use because sometimes i like monogram and sometimes i hate it lol) and my Chanel bags which obviously have the CC logo on them. All the rest are Hermes, Celine, Loewe, Fendi (peekaboo only), Bottega Benetta (padded cassette), Dior (Lady Dior)... very classic, minimalistic, no logo bragging designs. 

The only "problem" I find with buying Moynat or any of those other brands i mentioned rather than Hermes or Chanel is that you have to be very sure of the bag style you enjoy using and the leather and color palette, etc because if you intend to sell in order to fund another bag or because you need the money down the line, you will lose a lot of money. It is not fair at all, but obviously there is less demand for those understated beautiful brands because everybody seems too busy chasing the next trendy bag lol


----------



## Yinglin

Hello dears,

I asked my SA if she had a leather and colour guide and she sent me this picture. 
She said it is not updated so in future it could be quite different with the new styles. It is not a very clear picture, but its all she could find. She said they had this in store before, but not anymore.

Hope this helps to any Moynat new lover like me lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Can you share if it was "management" or SA who asked for your input?  (I am curious how seriously they are taking the backlash here and on IG.)  Also what are they going to do if they listen to the feedback?  It took a year for this stuff (yes I know pandemic but still).  Also I might be misinformed but it sounds like during this opaque process they didn't solicit any input on design strategy from the people who know the clients best, the SAs.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the new direction translates into more sales, and even if so if it's sustainable.  While Moynat's sales apparently were not huge they were solid enough for them to keep opening stores all over the world.
> 
> One of the problems with pivoting to the trend/youth market is that you have to keep up with those fickle clients b/c it's always about what's new.  LV can do that b/c it is able to produce >600 bag models at any given time with constant refreshes.  Moynat is now "training" its previously loyal clients that it doesn't value them, and its new clients that elegant, timeless design is only on offer with the "old" models (which is why I am concerned for the fates of our beloved Gabs and Rejanes).
> 
> What a sh*tshow.


I did have an SA call me the other day, but management also contacted me.  Moynat management pays attention to this thread .  I was kind, but honest.

In my opinion only, I think the strong opinions on IG, when the first bag was revealed, shocked Moynat.  I thought their second IG post‘s comment section was interesting, in its early hours- I saw only positive (heart) posts and nothing negative.  The comments felt filtered.

I am wondering if they are having an Oh! (blank) moment.  They know where their bread is buttered.  Not many people have the means to afford two, three, or four $4-6K bags, so I hope they‘ll listen to shoppers who have shown Moynat they are willing to spend the money.  They don’t want to lose their base, but is it too late?
I would love to be a fly-on-the-wall at the director meetings.  Who knows ... maybe Knightly’s line will be successful and Moynat will reach the popular status tier it seems like the top management/directors want.

I don’t know.  Maybe wanting Moynat to stay a smaller boutique company with classic, logo-free and old world French craftsmanship is too much to ask.  Times are changing.  The youth market what’s sought after most.

Hmmmm, I wonder if the days of parquetry are over.  Well, I’m happy the Gaby, Gabrielle and Réjane are here to stay.  Moynat is calling the Ramesh designs “Timeless Iconic Classics.”  That has me thinking their newer designs will not be considered “classics.”  Does that mean they’ll be on trend?  Maybe that’s where the company has a different future vision, than that of Ramesh.  Ramesh is all about classics and timeless.  Maybe Moynat was in search of trendy bags now that they have some (higher end) timeless bags in their vault.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
> And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.
> 
> I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol.
> I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.
> 
> Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol


Congratulations! The color is very pretty and I love the gold hardware and pink combination.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I did have an SA call me the other day, but management also contacted me.  Moynat management pays attention to this thread .  I was kind, but honest.
> 
> In my opinion only, I think the strong opinions on IG, when the first bag was revealed, shocked Moynat.  I thought their second IG post‘s comment section was interesting, in its early hours- I saw only positive (heart) posts and nothing negative.  The comments felt filtered.
> 
> I am wondering if they are having an Oh! (blank) moment.  They know where their bread is buttered.  Not many people have the means to afford two, three, or four $4-6K bags, so I think they are listening to those who have shown Moynat they are willing to spend the money.  They don’t want to lose their base, but is it too late?
> I would love to be a fly-on-the-wall at the director meetings.  Who knows ... maybe Knightly’s line will be successful and Moynat will reach the popular status tier it seems like the top management/directors want.
> 
> I don’t know.  Maybe wanting Moynat to stay a smaller boutique company with classic, logo-free and old world French craftsmanship is too much to ask.  Times are changing.  The youth market what’s sought after most.
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder if the days of parquetry are over.  Well, I’m happy the Gaby, Gabrielle and Réjane are here to stay.  Moynat is calling the Ramesh designs “Timeless Iconic Classics.”  That has me thinking their newer designs will not be considered “classics.”  Does that mean they’ll be on trend?  Maybe that’s where the company has a different future vision, than that of Ramesh.  Ramesh is all about classics and timeless.  Maybe Moynat was in search of trendy bags now that they have some (higher end) timeless bags in their vault.



@Sourisbrune, thank you for your clarification!  Happy to hear that Moynat management watches this thread!   Hopefully they are listening and taking our views to heart.  

I also thought that the comments on the second IG post were filtered...  However, liking something on IG doesn't necessarily translate into sales.   I have a very good friend who deals with significant one of a kind signed jewelry who has been very late to the IG scene---he says that it's clear from his other dealer friends that many if not hundred or thousands of people just say, "gorgeous" or "stunning" about posted items! But that does not necessarily translate into sales.  I'm sure that a few dealers have found a niche selling via IG but honestly IMO without a personal touch, the sales aren't quite as satisfying to the purchaser.  Maybe the younger generation doesn't care as much about that as I do, however...  At least my recent customer service was above and beyond.  

In addition, was wondering too if the parquetry was going to go bye-bye.  I forgot to ask my SA about that.  Such a special technique gone would be especially sad.  

Lastly, if the "iconic classics" are the only ones retained from Ramesh's era, will that be enough for those of us who love the 'old' Moynat?  I ask this honestly---of course, there are those Hermes collectors who only buy Birkins or Kellys---and many of them at that.  But while some Hermes bag designs are a miss for me, there are others rather than the B and K that are compelling---and not any of their designs are "trendy" --- only the tiny ones might be considered geared to a younger audience but that due to size and not design.  

Will be very interesting to see what happens at Moynat!


----------



## kipp

Yinglin said:


> I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
> And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.
> 
> I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol.
> I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.
> 
> Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol



Beautiful Gabrielle, @Yinglin!  Huge congratulations!  Well done!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I did have an SA call me the other day, but management also contacted me.  Moynat management pays attention to this thread .  I was kind, but honest.
> 
> In my opinion only, I think the strong opinions on IG, when the first bag was revealed, shocked Moynat.  I thought their second IG post‘s comment section was interesting, in its early hours- I saw only positive (heart) posts and nothing negative.  The comments felt filtered.
> 
> I am wondering if they are having an Oh! (blank) moment.  They know where their bread is buttered.  Not many people have the means to afford two, three, or four $4-6K bags, so I hope they‘ll listen to shoppers who have shown Moynat they are willing to spend the money.  They don’t want to lose their base, but is it too late?
> I would love to be a fly-on-the-wall at the director meetings.  Who knows ... maybe Knightly’s line will be successful and Moynat will reach the popular status tier it seems like the top management/directors want.
> 
> I don’t know.  Maybe wanting Moynat to stay a smaller boutique company with classic, logo-free and old world French craftsmanship is too much to ask.  Times are changing.  The youth market what’s sought after most.
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder if the days of parquetry are over.  Well, I’m happy the Gaby, Gabrielle and Réjane are here to stay.  Moynat is calling the Ramesh designs “Timeless Iconic Classics.”  That has me thinking their newer designs will not be considered “classics.”  Does that mean they’ll be on trend?  Maybe that’s where the company has a different future vision, than that of Ramesh.  Ramesh is all about classics and timeless.  Maybe Moynat was in search of trendy bags now that they have some (higher end) timeless bags in their vault.


If Moynat’s management wants the unfiltered truth, this thread is the place to get it. It’s over a decade old and really picked up steam just in the last few years.  I don’t know how long they’ve been paying attention but it must not be that long otherwise they would know why people are drawn to Moynat. Those who want trends and follow social media driven frenzies go to LV, chanel and Gucci. Let LV be the behemoth it is with its constantly rotating multitude of designs and uber recognizability. It makes zero sense to me to have the new designs look so similar to LV. If that’s what we wanted, wouldn’t we just buy it from LV?? Do they think just because they put a Moynat stamp or logo on it we’ll buy it just because we love the brand? If so, it’s insulting they think we’re that undiscerning and shallow.   Do they think LV lovers will come to Moynat because it reminds them of LV? LV has their fans too and they’ll just discount the designs as trying to copy LV in the same way we look at the designs with disappointment.  Their first IG post with the eden/flori bag said something about turning the page but it’s more like they stole the page from LV’s manual. I’m sticking with Ramesh’s classics and getting my Gabrielle pm once they produce the color I want but that’s it. As long as Knightly keeps going into LV’s wheelhouse, I’m sitting it out. The whole bit about letting the artisans interpret his designs or give input or whatever he said to that effect, I have a hard time believing. Considering how long Ramesh was at the helm, his influence would be a lot stronger on the craftsmen who supposedly weren’t changed. Their influence would likely be on how the bags were produced instead of replicating LV elements. 
I wanted to keep an open mind and be optimistic but the more I look at what Knightly has done, the more I can’t keep quiet. Sorry if my thoughts are all over the place.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations! The color is very pretty and I love the gold hardware and pink combination.


the gold hw and the special pink is what sold me lol i took over one year to choose a Moynat bag and then i went and bought 3 bags in one week lol i got bitten by the Moynat bug lol


----------



## swallowtails

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I was here, but as a similarly long-time follower of Moynat who's been pleased by their quiet approach to luxury, I echo your sentiments about the worrying new turn the house is taking. When I saw the Le Flori on my instagram feed my first thought was - did I follow LV's account without realising it? The large logo on the strap and the lock reminded me just too much of LV and not enough of Moynat. LV in its utterly recognisable branding and trendy seasonal offerings. I would be pretty disappointed if Moynat too goes down the on-trend, large logo look. What also I felt looking at the other bags on their instagram is a sense of exhausted creativity and plain derivation, which to be a honest a lot of luxury looks this way these days. La Wheel looks too much like Goyard.

Pursuring recent developments a little further brought me to this article from WWD. Sure I love the spring colours but I'm also struck by this sudden wildness in variation, vs Ramesh Nair's seasonal palette which always comes across as thoughtful. I don't see careful, artistic deliberation but rather a rampant attempt to maximise their exposure and audience - more colours, more patterns to appeal to every appetite. To me it really marks a radical change in the mindset behind Moynat and its founding principles. Aesthetically Moynat seems to have reinvented itself for the young and trendy. The way I see it it had already began to happen with the new Oh! Totes with the oversized MOYNAT logo all over the canvas; vs their plain but luxurious leather quattro totes. There doesn't seem to be space for Moynat's old clientele who prefer quieter bags that advertise their quality and refinement. I still love and use my Limousine MM, but I don't think I'd purchase any of their new bags. I'm more pleased with my new Verbrueil bag which embraces the art of subtle luxury.


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> thanks for the ramble! love to get your insights. i feel sad i joined the party so late lol Im not too sure i like the Josephine style, i have mixed feelings lol, maybe in a bright fresh color?  i love the madelaine and danse. I dont know if i would get used to the madeleine lock style though.


I am an unabashed Josephine advocate!  It is simply the most functional bag I have encountered in years. I am typically not a fan of bi-colour but like it on the Josephine because it helps emphasize the lines on the bag.  The leather also helps it stand out in person - which doesn't always come across in pictures.


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!
> So yesterday i fianally picked up my bag. My first Moynat baby!!! I went for the black with gold hw gaby PM.
> I dont have any black and gold bags haha and i can see myself buying another gaby ~ that polar colour you shared with me is just to die for!!!
> 
> Like many of you here, I'm disappointed that the new direction is going towards big logos and flashy trendy designs which i dislike so i know i have to hurry up to get a few staple old designs that i love.
> 
> I think i fell in love with this gabrielle PM in pink and gold hw and i dont have any pink like this one in my collection so i may pull the trigger very soon !!! This is so addictive!! It took me soo long to decide for one, and now i cannot stop thinking which one i will get next as I realised the quality is amazing!
> 
> I also love the emerald green with gold HW, but in Shanghai IFC store they only have it in the mini gabrielle and i prefer the PM size for my frame. For the Rejane, i prefer the mini (not nano) for ome reason, it is just super cute but id like it in a bright colour so i think i will wait a bit to see if they come up with new colors or maybe I should jump all in and get a burgundy one with gold hw that i say in store....decisions decisions...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your advice and feedback. I am very happy to have found this thread ~


Congratulations!  Like many have said here, it is a slippery slope!

I absolutely love that pink Gabrielle!  Every time I see it I reconsider my anti-pink wardrobe!


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> From my point of view, what scared me the most were those big logo totes, big MOYNAT lettering straps and the lack of proportions hardware vs bag size in the Rejane nano.
> 
> It is disappointing because it is so obvious that the new CD didnt pay any attention at the current Moynat clientele.
> I believe what attracts Moynat customers is the invisible elegance of the pieces, the quiet branding and the attention to details. I see only mature customers being attracted to Moynat's art and by mature i don't mean age, but people who are confident enough not to seek validation from others by carrying a logo or a recognizable bag shape (i.e. Hermes Birkin) but a piece of art only a few own.
> 
> What personally attracted me to Moynat was the craftmanship, the perfect stitching, the smooth glazing, the comfort of the handles, the thickness of the leather...I didnt buy Moynat before because I always had another bag in my wishlist lol
> 
> I have a special love for Chanel for very personal reasons which have to do with the fact that I had to work super hard when I was young and where i worked i would see successful women coming in with CC bags and I just wanted to be like them lol
> 
> I have an extensive handbag collection which i started to build in my 30s, but I only have 1 LV bag (the Neverfull monogram which i rarely use because sometimes i like monogram and sometimes i hate it lol) and my Chanel bags which obviously have the CC logo on them. All the rest are Hermes, Celine, Loewe, Fendi (peekaboo only), Bottega Benetta (padded cassette), Dior (Lady Dior)... very classic, minimalistic, no logo bragging designs.
> 
> The only "problem" I find with buying Moynat or any of those other brands i mentioned rather than Hermes or Chanel is that you have to be very sure of the bag style you enjoy using and the leather and color palette, etc because if you intend to sell in order to fund another bag or because you need the money down the line, you will lose a lot of money. It is not fair at all, but obviously there is less demand for those understated beautiful brands because everybody seems too busy chasing the next trendy bag lol


Spoken like a true M connoiseur!

Ramesh's designs are understated with perfect execution.  Every embellishment is there for a reason - no humungous locks or logos.  It embodied the Moynat story the brand had been trying to tell.  It was the H alternative for me not just because I needed a break from the H games but also because I feel that Ramesh's designs are simply graceful. It is a different aesthetic than H, which can be more sporty and sometimes throws in a bit of quirky - which brings a smile to my face, but it doesn't work for me all the time. 

I really hope management is paying attention.  Like @Sourisbrune said, if they pivot to a younger audience, who exactly is footing the bill?  RichkidsofInstagram? Those around me did not start to build out their luxury collections until their mid-late 20's at the earliest. 

This might also be the universe telling me I need to give my wallet a rest.  I could be tempted again if a very special Rejane or Gabrielle comes along, and I still want to track down that olive green barenia Rejane.  But the current direction no longer speaks to me as a customer.  Sadly it does not mesh with my lifestyle, values or aesthetics anymore.


----------



## Yinglin

Hermesanity said:


> This might also be the universe telling me I need to give my wallet a rest.  I could be tempted again if a very special Rejane or Gabrielle comes along, and I still want to track down that olive green barenia Rejane.  But the current direction no longer speaks to me as a customer.  Sadly it does not mesh with my lifestyle, values or aesthetics anymore.



Thank you dear.
I read an interview with Ramesh and he said when he arrived in Moynat he started paying attention to the trunks and putting away its pieces in order to see how they had been constructed and paying attention to the details. In no way, the new CD is going to follow such passion to details and craftmanship...

Unfortunately for my wallet, that means i need to hurry up and grab the Ramesh styles that I love and may be a question mark in the coming future. I'm not afraid of the Gaby, Gabrielle, Rejane being discontinued, Im sure Moynat will keep those styles. What im afraid is the new CD modifying their current design...


----------



## Yinglin

Hermesanity said:


> I am an unabashed Josephine advocate!  It is simply the most functional bag I have encountered in years. I am typically not a fan of bi-colour but like it on the Josephine because it helps emphasize the lines on the bag.  The leather also helps it stand out in person - which doesn't always come across in pictures.



What are your thoughts on the Pauline? For some reason it looks to me like a bag Mary Poppins would carry, but i'm drawn to it in some strange way. I dont know what it is, if never seen any bag like it lol


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> What im afraid is the new CD modifying their current design...



What a horrifying but valid thought!!!


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> What are your thoughts on the Pauline? For some reason it looks to me like a bag Mary Poppins would carry, but i'm drawn to it in some strange way. I dont know what it is, if never seen any bag like it lol


I like the look of the Pauline and really appreciate the curved sides.  I never pulled the trigger because east/west designs look off on me.  I tend to go for more squarish or round styles.  If I were taller I would definitely be looking for a Pauline Haut.  But the ladies here have some beautiful Paulines so I live vicariously through them (and hopefully you )!


----------



## savoy85

Having just caught up on all the recent posts here, I agree wholeheartedly with what everyone has been saying and have nothing more to add....other than agreeing with @Hermesanity on our love of the Josephine! I'm pretty sure my dream of a solid-color, in-between pm/mm size has been squashed 

I just have to say I follow over 30 threads on TPF, and the Moynat thread is by far my favorite. Not just because of the content, but because of the people who follow and post here. And I certainly see many of you over on other threads as well! Looking back on the conversations had here over the past few days, how respectively and informatively everyone interacts with each other, is not only refreshing but I think speaks to how passionately everyone feels about Moynat. 

If Moynat management does indeed read here, a part of me feels a bit sad. Because I'm not sure the "higher-ups", who clearly have been swayed by the prospect of trendiness as it pertains to sales (aka greed), are going to listen. I wonder if the SA's, middle management, etc, all feel the same way we do? This thread is an archive, and if the higher-ups had been truly paying attention than the backlash to the new designs shouldn't have been a surprise. 

I don't know what else to say other than "this makes me sad", because it does. Seeing greed permeate into a brand and change it in such a way; it really is heartbreaking. Greed is the ultimate destroyer. 

Sorry for the dramatics. I'm going to go smell my Josephine for a quick Taurillon pick me up


----------



## bagnut1

Hermesanity said:


> This might also be the universe telling me I need to give my wallet a rest. I could be tempted again if a very special Rejane or Gabrielle comes along, and I still want to track down that olive green barenia Rejane. But the current direction no longer speaks to me as a customer. Sadly it does not mesh with my lifestyle, values or aesthetics anymore.


Agreed!  This has definitely led me to reflect on the “balance” in my collection. There are other brands making elegant, well-designed and logo-free options.  They may not be handmade but that’s OK. I don’t need to carry a museum-worthy bag every day or for every occasion.


----------



## Hermesanity

savoy85 said:


> Having just caught up on all the recent posts here, I agree wholeheartedly with what everyone has been saying and have nothing more to add....other than agreeing with @Hermesanity on our love of the Josephine! I'm pretty sure my dream of a solid-color, in-between pm/mm size has been squashed
> 
> I just have to say I follow over 30 threads on TPF, and the Moynat thread is by far my favorite. Not just because of the content, but because of the people who follow and post here. And I certainly see many of you over on other threads as well! Looking back on the conversations had here over the past few days, how respectively and informatively everyone interacts with each other, is not only refreshing but I think speaks to how passionately everyone feels about Moynat.
> 
> If Moynat management does indeed read here, a part of me feels a bit sad. Because I'm not sure the "higher-ups", who clearly have been swayed by the prospect of trendiness as it pertains to sales (aka greed), are going to listen. I wonder if the SA's, middle management, etc, all feel the same way we do? This thread is an archive, and if the higher-ups had been truly paying attention than the backlash to the new designs shouldn't have been a surprise.
> 
> I don't know what else to say other than "this makes me sad", because it does. Seeing greed permeate into a brand and change it in such a way; it really is heartbreaking. Greed is the ultimate destroyer.
> 
> Sorry for the dramatics. I'm going to go smell my Josephine for a quick Taurillon pick me up


I feel the sadness as well.  And disappointment on top of it.  But at least we have found a group of like-minded individuals (i.e. The Ramesh Nair fan club)!


----------



## Hermesanity

bagnut1 said:


> Agreed!  This has definitely led me to reflect on the “balance” in my collection. There are other brands making elegant, well-designed and logo-free options.  They may not be handmade but that’s OK. I don’t need to carry a museum-worthy bag every day or for every occasion.


Exactly! There are lots of other well made designs for us to explore. 

This actually made me revisit the bag DH gave me for Christmas.  It has rockstuds... so a definitely a departure from M (and pretty much every other bag I own lol) so I've been on the fence about it. It is not hand stitched and the stamping isn't perfect, but it is an interesting take on a classic design and I am going to get off my high horse and enjoy it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Having just caught up on all the recent posts here, I agree wholeheartedly with what everyone has been saying and have nothing more to add....other than agreeing with @Hermesanity on our love of the Josephine! I'm pretty sure my dream of a solid-color, in-between pm/mm size has been squashed
> 
> I just have to say I follow over 30 threads on TPF, and the Moynat thread is by far my favorite. Not just because of the content, but because of the people who follow and post here. And I certainly see many of you over on other threads as well! Looking back on the conversations had here over the past few days, how respectively and informatively everyone interacts with each other, is not only refreshing but I think speaks to how passionately everyone feels about Moynat.
> 
> If Moynat management does indeed read here, a part of me feels a bit sad. Because I'm not sure the "higher-ups", who clearly have been swayed by the prospect of trendiness as it pertains to sales (aka greed), are going to listen. I wonder if the SA's, middle management, etc, all feel the same way we do? This thread is an archive, and if the higher-ups had been truly paying attention than the backlash to the new designs shouldn't have been a surprise.
> 
> I don't know what else to say other than "this makes me sad", because it does. Seeing greed permeate into a brand and change it in such a way; it really is heartbreaking. Greed is the ultimate destroyer.
> 
> Sorry for the dramatics. I'm going to go smell my Josephine for a quick Taurillon pick me up


I don’t want to go into detail, but (an unknown number to me) global SA’s and a manager, or two, read this thread.  Months ago, I heard comments stated on this thread, from an SA.  I know at least one SA in China follows this thread, too.

I can’t speak for anyone at Moynat, but Knightly‘s designs are supposed to be a young, refreshed nod to Moynat’s bags/trunks of yesteryear.  Part of me feels sorry for Knightly- he has big shoes to fill.  Ramesh is a creative force.  But part of me feels sorry for Knightly in a way that I would feel sorry for a new teenage driver with a sweet-disposition accidentally bumping their car into mine.  I feel for the new driver, but I’m a little ticked they ruined my bumper.  It’s a champagne level problem, but annoying.

***I haven’t heard back from Ramesh, so if anyone hears/reads anything, please post info.***


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
> And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.
> 
> I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol.
> I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.
> 
> Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol


I did warn that it was a slippery slope!  Love that pink and gold Gabrielle as well even though I'm definitely not a pink girl.  You remind me of how excited I was (although you went at it full steam!!!) when I first discovered Moynat and felt like I was late to the game at the time too!  I recall reading that Ramesh's definition of luxury is that something was made with the best materials and craftsmanship available, and meant to be consumed slowly over time.  Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## swallowtails

Hermesanity said:


> I like the look of the Pauline and really appreciate the curved sides.  I never pulled the trigger because east/west designs look off on me.  I tend to go for more squarish or round styles.  If I were taller I would definitely be looking for a Pauline Haut.  But the ladies here have some beautiful Paulines so I live vicariously through them (and hopefully you )!



I've not heard of the Haut before but after google I like it now. Funnily enough you've got me thinking about asking about a Pauline at the boutique this weekend.


----------



## m220888

Yinglin said:


> What are your thoughts on the Pauline? For some reason it looks to me like a bag Mary Poppins would carry, but i'm drawn to it in some strange way. I dont know what it is, if never seen any bag like it lol



The Pauline was my second Moynat bag and it does have such a unique shape! By the time I got it around January last year, I was told that production of the Pauline was already discontinued. I tend to prefer neutrals and the only one my SA could find was in taupe which was perfect since the first and only Moynat bag I had then was the Gabrielle in black. Although it has been discontinued for some time, I still saw a pink petite pauline and the Pauline Haut in seasonal colours at the store recently. However if you're looking to add the Pauline to your Moynat collection, it's probably best to ask about it as soon as possible as there might not be many colour choices right now.


----------



## LJNLori

I just want to share my first experience Moynat story at the Saint-Honore store.  My friend and I were walking the blvd and stumbled across the store in 2017.  We thought the pieces looked so pretty from the window.  We both fell in love with the brand and had such a great time looking at everything. The SA was very sweet and told us all about Ramesh and his design aesthetic and the Hermes quality leathers.  Everyone in the store was very friendly.  She got the double handled tote (which she uses to this day and I always love it when I see it) and I got a wallet.  Fast forward to me being invited to the Bafta's in 2019  and I needed a small bag to wear with my outfit.  I wanted to buy a bag that I would actually use, so I didn't want anything too "evening".  I was in the UK and my friend and I decided to go to Selfridges.  I was so thrilled to see they had a Moynat boutique in the store!  I saw my little Gabby and fell in love with it.  It was just the perfect little black bag.  Even though it was more than I had planned on spending, I bought it immediately and wore it that night.  To this day it is my favorite bag in my collection (which includes the usual Hermes, LV, Chanel, etc.).  It's really the perfect bag.  I hope that Moynat keeps it's culture and style in place and doesn't turn into an LV jr.  We already have LV and the kids love it, let's keep Moynat for a more mature crowd (as many of you have written above).  Thanks for reading my little story.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Yinglin said:


> I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
> And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.
> 
> I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol.
> I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.
> 
> Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol


Congratulations!  Your new bag is beautiful!  The color is exquisite.  Wear it in good health


----------



## bagnut1

One of the many details I loved about the Pauline was that there was no hardware (except for the zipper on the regular Pauline) - an interesting challenge for Ramesh to take on, and he executed it perfectly.




I ran across this Ferragamo bag which is of course a different cup of tea, but it reminds me of the e/w Pauline shape-wise.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I bought a madder Pauline late last year because FOMO is a thing.  Normally, I gravitate towards more relaxed shapes but there was something so unique and aesthetically pleasing about Pauline that the thought of it being no more sent me searching for it.  I feel quite 'lady-like' when I carry this bag


----------



## kipp

Bagaholic222 said:


> I bought a madder Pauline late last year because FOMO is a thing.  Normally, I gravitate towards more relaxed shapes but there was something so unique and aesthetically pleasing about Pauline that the thought of it being no more sent me searching for it.  I feel quite 'lady-like' when I carry this bag


Yes, the Pauline is a very ladylike bag!   I've been thinking about some of the famous people who have carried Moynat in the past---for example, Camilla, Prince Charles' wife, who has been seen with a Pauline.  (and also Nicole Kidman---who has carried a variety of Moynat bags).  Wonder how they will feel about the Moynat new designs...


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Yes, the Pauline is a very ladylike bag!   I've been thinking about some of the famous people who have carried Moynat in the past---for example, Camilla, Prince Charles' wife, who has been seen with a Pauline.  (and also Nicole Kidman---who has carried a variety of Moynat bags).  Wonder how they will feel about the Moynat new designs...


... and HSH Princess Charlène of Monaco!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> One of the many details I loved about the Pauline was that there was no hardware (except for the zipper on the regular Pauline) - an interesting challenge for Ramesh to take on, and he executed it perfectly.
> View attachment 5025769
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this Ferragamo bag which is of course a different cup of tea, but it reminds me of the e/w Pauline shape-wise.
> 
> View attachment 5025767


Wait ... what?!  What color is (are) the Pauline(s) on the left?  Is this a recent photo?


----------



## Fancyfree

bagnut1 said:


> Oh and I figured out what the dominatrix hatbox reminds me of.  Ramesh's fantastic macron trunk:
> 
> View attachment 5020153
> 
> View attachment 5020154







Poursuite Messenger ( from 2013 ?)


----------



## m_ichele

Fancyfree said:


> View attachment 5026094
> 
> View attachment 5026067
> 
> Poursuite Messenger ( from 2013 ?)


Thanks for sharing these! I’m happy to see Knightly did have Moynat inspiration! Those messengers are beautiful. I love how the straps hold the flap.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Wait ... what?!  What color is (are) the Pauline(s) on the left?  Is this a recent photo?


Oh sorry I was unclear - that's my photo from 2014 (yikes!) at the mothership.  I don't remember the name of the color but it was similar to H Capcuine I think.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Oh sorry I was unclear - that's my photo from 2014 (yikes!) at the mothership.  I don't remember the name of the color but it was similar to H Capcuine I think.


That’s what it looks like.  Those Paulines are beautiful!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> That’s what it looks like.  Those Paulines are beautiful!


Yes they were.  The red one I can never remember the name of the color (Madder I think is in the other leather red?) and the one on the right was Olive.


----------



## Yinglin

Bagaholic222 said:


> I recall reading that Ramesh's definition of luxury is that something was made with the best materials and craftsmanship available, and meant to be consumed slowly over time.  Enjoy yours in good health!


I totally agree with that point. I started to build my luxury handbag collection in my early 30s. Before I had always bought and enjoyed bags and leather craftmanship but not luxury ones, I had other priorities. 

At the beginning of my handbag journey, I felt rushed and i was a bit lost because i didnt stop to think which bag style i loved the most. It took years and a lot of fails to accept what truly works for me. I learnt that i am a top handle + strap or crossbody bag kind of person and that i disliked minis and prefer small/medium bags lol. I do not like chains with the only exception of the Chanel classic flaps because well...they are impractical but classic lol. I realised that I was drawn to no logo understated bags so my love for Celine, Loewe, Hermes grew and i dedicated my Chanel addiction to those times when I wouldn't mind being judged for carrying a luxury bag (personal dates, birthdays, non business related, etc). 

Now im getting closer to my 40s and a lot happened in my life in 2019. Change of job after 10 years, heartbreak and the most painful, the sudden loss of my dad to cancer. 2020 was a year for grieving for me and it will sound strange but i appreciated the fact i didnt have to make excuses to reject social events because people were staying home lol 2021 feels more like a transformation year because i feel more confident, I know what truly matters and I have less patience with "the bad" things or people around me. To give an example closer to our topic, I love Chanel but I will not tolerate the lack of quality in their leather and finishing of their items so whenever i see it, i reject it. A clear example is the famous caramel mini. Well....i saw the chain issue and i said to my SA, sorry, i aint buying! I see soooo many minis with problems of structure that makes me sad when fans keep buying such defective items. 

This year I was ready for Moynat because i no longer needed to seek validation from others. I didnt need an Hermes bag (or a few) to feel successful because I already had them sitting in my shelf and they didnt make me feel any different! And you know what? I realised, I was trying to be someone im not. I realised every time i used my Loewe puzzle or Celine classic i felt joy and contentment and i used them more often than my H bags! So I sold my Hermes bags and only kept one, my Kelly28 retourne in Gris mouette lol and only the Universe knows if i will keep it or not, im giving her a chance haha 

So yes, luxury should be consumed in moderation and we should reject the new ideas like "seasonal colours" or "trendy bags". Luxury should be FOREVER, TIMELESS, CLASSIC. Social media is a very powerful influence and we can easily lose the perspective of what it is real and what is not...

However, the only reason why I am rushing to get the old style Moynat bags that I love is because I do feel i arrived too late to the party so I better hurry up and grab my forever Moynat bags. The good thing is i already know what i like and will use and what i dont like or I like but wont use lol so I dont think i will regret my Moynat purchases. 

Sorry for this long ramble lol


----------



## suhjinoc

Hi! I had to sign up for this website so I can join the conversation! I found out about the brand about a year ago and fell in love with the bags! I love how they are simple, under the radar, yet so elegant! I got my first moynat bag this past weekend! I got petite rejane emerald with gold hw! I wanted the silver hw - just because i have too many gold hw and wanted a bag that is cool tone. But the SA said there is only gold hw left, and only one emerald petite size in the US! i was hesitant but took it home. Now I am so happy with the bag!!  The color is like kelly green shade between Hermes bamboo and malachite, imo.
I have some questions, and maybe you expertises can help me!! I heard a rumor that only special editions are made with gold hw.., is that really true? And do you know how many bags they make per a seasonal color? My SA told me they make only like 20 bags per a color and size (not the classic colors).
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jesxia

Hi! I have loved Moynat for a while but never did take the plunge as I was waiting to see what Knightly would do with his new collection. All of you have eloquently summed up the disappointment of his design direction.

I, too am saddened by Moynat’s departure from elegance and wonder if this switch means we will start seeing subtle adjustments to existing classics. 

I just received the following from my SA. Perhaps I am imagining this, but does the “M” clasp on the light-coloured Gaby look slightly bolder than previous models? I can’t tell if this is just because the clasp is on a light-coloured bag and therefore looks “fat” when compared with the black Gaby...

As well, are we to see the marquetry macaron charms replaced by hot-stamped logo charms? (See the black Gaby.)


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> I bought two more Moynat bags! lol I bought this beautiful pink Gabrielle PM. I couldnt stop thinking about this color. I dont have pink in my collection (only sakura pink, very light pink). I asked my SA if they had more stock, she checked and said the magic words: last piece lol so I literally jumped on it hahaha I will pick it up on Friday after work because this week im pretty busy with work.
> And then i found in Vestiaire Collective a beautiful brand new with stickers on Gabrielle reporter black silver HW so I bought it for half price. This will take longer to get to me because the seller in on a trip and then item has to go through Chinese customs and all so...I thought it would be the perfect travel bag or errands bag because i dont carry much with me. Before, i was considering the Gabrielle clutch, but i didnt like the shape of the bottom, it wasnt too wide for me so when i saw the reporter i fell for it.
> 
> I don't know why i wasted so much time deciding on 1 bag when i'm obviously building up a Moynat collection lol.
> I am aware that I'm rushing, but now that i have fallen in love with this brand, i'm afraid the House might be going towards logos, trends and shortcuts to make cash.
> 
> Next in my wishlist I have a Rejane mini in a bright color and gold HW. I love the emerald color with there is no mini size left in my store so i would have to ask my SA to search it worldwide and for that, i will wait a bit to save funds for my next bag lol



Congratulations and thanks for sharing this beauty! May I ask if this is the Woodrose colour? (I have been looking for a pinky-taupe Gabrielle with GHW in the mini size.)

Your decisive purchases have inspired me to jump into the Moynat pool and start collecting all the elegant pieces before they disappear! Better late than never


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Congratulations and thanks for sharing this beauty! May I ask if this is the Woodrose colour? (I have been looking for a pinky-taupe Gabrielle with GHW in the mini size.)
> 
> Your decisive purchases have inspired me to jump into the Moynat pool and start collecting all the elegant pieces before they disappear! Better late than never


Hi dear! yes, it is called wood rose. I asked my SA and she confirmed lol Im not a pink bag person but this pink with the gold hw is just to die for.

Im glad to hear you decided to take the plunge because that is something I have regretted, not doing sooner! 

Now im thinking about this beautiful Danse PM...grey is my fave colour and im always hesitant with nubuck but this nubuck looks soooo special lol


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear! yes, it is called wood rose. I asked my SA and she confirmed lol Im not a pink bag person but this pink with the gold hw is just to die for.
> 
> Im glad to hear you decided to take the plunge because that is something I have regretted, not doing sooner!
> 
> Now im thinking about this beautiful Danse PM...grey is my fave colour and im always hesitant with nubuck but this nubuck looks soooo special lol



Thank you for confirming! Now I need to track down a mini size Woodrose Gabrielle. Apparently some Asian stores are not shipping out of their region. My SA told me I had to find a store in America or Paris as those regions are more willing to ship. Does anyone have experience with this?

The grey Danse is divine. Is that an old collection with the new charm?


----------



## suhjinoc

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for confirming! Now I need to track down a mini size Woodrose Gabrielle. Apparently some Asian stores are not shipping out of their region. My SA told me I had to find a store in America or Paris as those regions are more willing to ship. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> The grey Danse is divine. Is that an old collection with the new charm?


I had a same experience. The shanghai boutique had the emerald with silver hardware - the one I wanted, but my SA told me they cannot be shipped since the their system or inventory (i am not sure exactly what he said) is separate from the U.S. However, he told me he can ship something from Seoul store tho. I guess it is only Chinese stores that cannot be shipped?


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for confirming! Now I need to track down a mini size Woodrose Gabrielle. Apparently some Asian stores are not shipping out of their region. My SA told me I had to find a store in America or Paris as those regions are more willing to ship. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> The grey Danse is divine. Is that an old collection with the new charm?


I'd say the Danse is old collection. It is lovely, isnt it? lol

I think the reason why it may be difficult to ship from China to other countries is due to taxes. In China we have to pay 21% of cost + shipping cost in order to get the item imported into the country (no exceptions lol). Stores could do a "return" avoiding to pay double duties but it would have to be returned to the country where the item was originally shipped from (France), so i guess doing what is called a cross shipment (France-China-US) is more complex for them and they try to avoid it.


----------



## swallowtails

If anyone is interested in the Pauline, just checked with my SA in Singapore and she mentioned there are reds and pinks still available!


----------



## swallowtails

If anyone is interested in the Pauline, just checked with my SA in Singapore and she mentioned there are reds and pinks still available.


----------



## Yinglin

suhjinoc said:


> I had a same experience. The shanghai boutique had the emerald with silver hardware - the one I wanted, but my SA told me they cannot be shipped since the their system or inventory (i am not sure exactly what he said) is separate from the U.S. However, he told me he can ship something from Seoul store tho. I guess it is only Chinese stores that cannot be shipped?



I can help to buy any item available in Shanghai and ship it to you in the US, but i pre warn you that the prices here are quite steep lol No idea how much Moynat costs in the US, but in Shanghai I paid 31900 CNY (around USD 4900) for the Gaby PM  and 33900 CNY (around USD 5200) for the Gabrielle PM. When i look at the 24s website and see the European prices i want to cry hahaha 
I should wait for when i visit my family in Barcelona (im Spanish), but to be honest I have soooo many bags already waiting for me there that i will need 3 trips to bring them all back to Shanghai with me hahaha I hope i can travel home soon and start brining them because its been over 14 months i dont see my fam


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear! yes, it is called wood rose. I asked my SA and she confirmed lol Im not a pink bag person but this pink with the gold hw is just to die for.
> 
> Im glad to hear you decided to take the plunge because that is something I have regretted, not doing sooner!
> 
> Now im thinking about this beautiful Danse PM...grey is my fave colour and im always hesitant with nubuck but this nubuck looks soooo special lol


I love this Danse but the pm size was not available!!!  If you find it in store, please let me know!!!


----------



## Jesxia

swallowtails said:


> If anyone is interested in the Pauline, just checked with my SA in Singapore and she mentioned there are reds and pinks still available.



That is amazing! Sadly Singapore cannot ship overseas. (That is where my SA is and she says store policy does not permit this as they receive very few pieces.) 

One would need to get someone local to pick it up and Fed Ex it...

Anyone know if we can ask a SA in the US or Paris to contact an Asian store to do a transfer?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jesxia said:


> That is amazing! Sadly Singapore cannot ship overseas. (That is where my SA is and she says store policy does not permit this as they receive very few pieces.)
> 
> One would need to get someone local to pick it up and Fed Ex it...
> 
> Anyone know if we can ask a SA in the US or Paris to contact an Asian store to do a transfer?


It’s been done before.  I know bags from Japan have been shipped to the US stores.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> I can help to buy any item available in Shanghai and ship it to you in the US, but i pre warn you that the prices here are quite steep lol No idea how much Moynat costs in the US, but in Shanghai I paid 31900 CNY (around USD 4900) for the Gaby PM  and 33900 CNY (around USD 5200) for the Gabrielle PM. When i look at the 24s website and see the European prices i want to cry hahaha
> I should wait for when i visit my family in Barcelona (im Spanish), but to be honest I have soooo many bags already waiting for me there that i will need 3 trips to bring them all back to Shanghai with me hahaha I hope i can travel home soon and start brining them because its been over 14 months i dont see my fam


Oh my!!!!!!!  You pay a premium (and more) in Shanghai!!!!


----------



## kipp

Jesxia said:


> Hi! I have loved Moynat for a while but never did take the plunge as I was waiting to see what Knightly would do with his new collection. All of you have eloquently summed up the disappointment of his design direction.
> 
> I, too am saddened by Moynat’s departure from elegance and wonder if this switch means we will start seeing subtle adjustments to existing classics.
> 
> I just received the following from my SA. Perhaps I am imagining this, but does the “M” clasp on the light-coloured Gaby look slightly bolder than previous models? I can’t tell if this is just because the clasp is on a light-coloured bag and therefore looks “fat” when compared with the black Gaby...
> 
> As well, are we to see the marquetry macaron charms replaced by hot-stamped logo charms? (See the black Gaby.)



It's funny that you mention the clasp---I just received my Gaby BB tourterelle with GHW and it also looks like it has a chunkier clasp than my SHW PM Gabrielle, though in actuality they probably are the same.  It may be the way the light hits it.  A question for my SA, I guess.  

However, as to subtle changes, after Ramesh left, and even before Knightly took over, the Danse was changed to have different piping---again, a small change, but a change nevertheless.  This accounted for a price differential for bags that were on sale (Ramesh era) and those that weren't (after he left).  

In any event, I still love this Gaby (it's gorgeous!) and my only question now is whether I should consider it in the PM size, instead.  I had never tried on either size previously...


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> Now im thinking about this beautiful Danse PM...grey is my fave colour and im always hesitant with nubuck but this nubuck looks soooo special lol



Nubuck is okay in my (admittedly short) experience with it. I have the Danse MM in green nubuck and water is fine. I don't worry about it getting scratched and it seems pretty hard-wearing. It's anything sticky that will pretty much ruin it.

Somehow I got a very small mark on the bottom of it and I haven't been able to get it out with cleaner or a nubuck eraser. Fortunately it's not noticeable so I still wear mine, but I never hold coffee or a drink nearby when I do.

I'm sure when the time comes, I can get it professionally cleaned. But it's definitely not as carefree as grained leather and I'm glad I didn't get 2 nubuck bags. I love mine because the texture is heavenly and it's so unique, but 1 high-maintenance bag is enough for me. The Danse PM in calf leather is brought out more often and is much more carefree.


----------



## konacoffee

suhjinoc said:


> I had a same experience. The shanghai boutique had the emerald with silver hardware - the one I wanted, but my SA told me they cannot be shipped since the their system or inventory (i am not sure exactly what he said) is separate from the U.S. However, he told me he can ship something from Seoul store tho. I guess it is only Chinese stores that cannot be shipped?



During the legacy sales, a lot of stores would refuse to transfer stock so they could keep things available for their own clients. I know my SA reached out to several stores before about transferring some items, but a lot of them refused the transfer. 

My SA will reach out to any store, but it's up to the other boutique to accept the transfer and go through with it. My local SA can only ask. 

However, I did reach out to some international stores directly that were willing to ship to me. The UK store in Selfridges sent my my Danse MM and the Paris flagship sent me my Danse PM. I got both at incredible prices since UK/EU prices are cheaper than US prices and they were both in the legacy offering. The NY boutique also offered to ship directly to me, but I ultimately decided against the Purple Danse PM since I had already ordered by green MM.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> It's funny that you mention the clasp---I just received my Gaby BB tourterelle with GHW and it also looks like it has a chunkier clasp than my SHW PM Gabrielle, though in actuality they probably are the same.  It may be the way the light hits it.  A question for my SA, I guess.
> 
> However, as to subtle changes, after Ramesh left, and even before Knightly took over, the Danse was changed to have different piping---again, a small change, but a change nevertheless.  This accounted for a price differential for bags that were on sale (Ramesh era) and those that weren't (after he left).
> 
> In any event, I still love this Gaby (it's gorgeous!) and my only question now is whether I should consider it in the PM size, instead.  I had never tried on either size previously...


Does your Gaby bb seem small to you and that’s why you are thinking about the pm?  I love both sizes!


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Does your Gaby bb seem small to you and that’s why you are thinking about the pm?  I love both sizes!


@Sourisbrune, it did initially.  But after talking with my SA and showing him a photo of how the BB looks on me, (and also finding out that the Gaby PM doesn't come in tourterelle with GHW), I've decided to stick with the BB.  I actually think it holds more than my Gabrielle PM and to wear cross body, which I prefer for this bag, I think the smaller bag will look better on me.  For primarily shoulder or hand held bags, I could do larger, though.


----------



## suhjinoc

Yinglin said:


> I can help to buy any item available in Shanghai and ship it to you in the US, but i pre warn you that the prices here are quite steep lol No idea how much Moynat costs in the US, but in Shanghai I paid 31900 CNY (around USD 4900) for the Gaby PM  and 33900 CNY (around USD 5200) for the Gabrielle PM. When i look at the 24s website and see the European prices i want to cry hahaha
> I should wait for when i visit my family in Barcelona (im Spanish), but to be honest I have soooo many bags already waiting for me there that i will need 3 trips to bring them all back to Shanghai with me hahaha I hope i can travel home soon and start brining them because its been over 14 months i dont see my fam


Oh goodness... goods in Shanghai are always more expensive!!!


----------



## suhjinoc

konacoffee said:


> During the legacy sales, a lot of stores would refuse to transfer stock so they could keep things available for their own clients. I know my SA reached out to several stores before about transferring some items, but a lot of them refused the transfer.
> 
> My SA will reach out to any store, but it's up to the other boutique to accept the transfer and go through with it. My local SA can only ask.
> 
> However, I did reach out to some international stores directly that were willing to ship to me. The UK store in Selfridges sent my my Danse MM and the Paris flagship sent me my Danse PM. I got both at incredible prices since UK/EU prices are cheaper than US prices and they were both in the legacy offering. The NY boutique also offered to ship directly to me, but I ultimately decided against the Purple Danse PM since I had already ordered by green MM.


Only if I knew EU would ship things to me at with their prices!!! I hope they do not change that policy for a while hehe. 
My intro/ question post got pushed back, so I am asking here again lol. do you know how many bags they make per special color? I know black, toupe, and grey-beige are the classic colors, and the rest is seasonal/ limited. My SA told me Moynat makes only 20ish bags worldwide per each color.. is that really true? Thank you!


----------



## dessertdays

Finally caught up with this thread -- I'm somewhat drawn to the Fiori since my style is pretty casual, but I get the LV vibes some people have mentioned and I am rather conflicted about that. I was never a fan of LV partly because of the non-subtle branding, and while I like the thicker strap, having the brand plastered all over is... not what I go for. If it were a bit more subtle, as in the Prada Re-Edition strap (I didn't notice my strap had "Prada" all over until I saw a discussion about it going away in later versions), I'd be ok with it, but I prefer to not buy a bag knowing I'll want to get a replacement for an accessory off the bat.

The tourterelle one looks really nice, and I now know that my next Moynat bag will be in this color. I was chatting with my local store's SA and it seems like the Rejane in the 23cm will be going away eventually, so I'll need to make a trip to the store eventually to warm myself up to one of the sizes that sandwich it. I'm looking forward to the weather warming up so I can live my life, use the bags I have, and have a better sense of what actually works for my lifestyle  At least this color will be around for a while!


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> Finally caught up with this thread -- I'm somewhat drawn to the Fiori since my style is pretty casual, but I get the LV vibes some people have mentioned and I am rather conflicted about that. I was never a fan of LV partly because of the non-subtle branding, and while I like the thicker strap, having the brand plastered all over is... not what I go for. If it were a bit more subtle, as in the Prada Re-Edition strap (I didn't notice my strap had "Prada" all over until I saw a discussion about it going away in later versions), I'd be ok with it, but I prefer to not buy a bag knowing I'll want to get a replacement for an accessory off the bat.
> 
> The tourterelle one looks really nice, and I now know that my next Moynat bag will be in this color. I was chatting with my local store's SA and it seems like the Rejane in the 23cm will be going away eventually, so I'll need to make a trip to the store eventually to warm myself up to one of the sizes that sandwich it. I'm looking forward to the weather warming up so I can live my life, use the bags I have, and have a better sense of what actually works for my lifestyle  At least this color will be around for a while!


Oh no!  The Réjane pm is going away eventually?!  That tells me the Nano is probably going to stay and be their ‘classic’ that will cater to the youth market.  The 23cm is a wonderful size.  My stomach is turning.  Bulkier hardware on the Gaby, the ghosting of the Réjane pm ... I feel marginalized.


----------



## suhjinoc

dessertdays said:


> Finally caught up with this thread -- I'm somewhat drawn to the Fiori since my style is pretty casual, but I get the LV vibes some people have mentioned and I am rather conflicted about that. I was never a fan of LV partly because of the non-subtle branding, and while I like the thicker strap, having the brand plastered all over is... not what I go for. If it were a bit more subtle, as in the Prada Re-Edition strap (I didn't notice my strap had "Prada" all over until I saw a discussion about it going away in later versions), I'd be ok with it, but I prefer to not buy a bag knowing I'll want to get a replacement for an accessory off the bat.
> 
> The tourterelle one looks really nice, and I now know that my next Moynat bag will be in this color. I was chatting with my local store's SA and it seems like the Rejane in the 23cm will be going away eventually, so I'll need to make a trip to the store eventually to warm myself up to one of the sizes that sandwich it. I'm looking forward to the weather warming up so I can live my life, use the bags I have, and have a better sense of what actually works for my lifestyle  At least this color will be around for a while!




Where is your boutique at? My SA last weekend told me MM might go away, but PM should stay..? anyways... better safe to get those PM now then... 
actually, i kinda do like Flori too.. they grew in me faster than I expected, yet i wish the front lock is simpler..


----------



## konacoffee

suhjinoc said:


> Where is your boutique at? My SA last weekend told me MM might go away, but PM should stay..? anyways... better safe to get those PM now then...
> actually, i kinda do like Flori too.. they grew in me faster than I expected, yet i wish the front lock is simpler..



Yeah...I heard this somewhere on this thread, but it was a pretty old conversation. Back when the NY Saks boutique opened. (I went digging when I first got into the brand). 

I mean, the nano is cute, but it is an extremely impractical bag. You can't even use it as a WOC. As a novelty item, it was fine - but I really can't imagine it replacing an actual functional and signature style/size like the Rejane PM.


----------



## Sourisbrune

suhjinoc said:


> Where is your boutique at? My SA last weekend told me MM might go away, but PM should stay..? anyways... better safe to get those PM now then...
> actually, i kinda do like Flori too.. they grew in me faster than I expected, yet i wish the front lock is simpler..


I like the Fiori’s shape, I just don’t like the wide strap and lock.  Many people have complained about that style of locking closure on the LV Pochette Metis because it scratches around the hole easily and after a while it sometimes rests crooked.  I wish Moynat had used the Gabrielle ‘M’ closure and narrow straps- the Fiori would’ve given me the Gabrielle Reporter vibes.  I loved that bag.
It‘s my understanding Moynat has thought about discontinuing the Réjane mm, just like they ended the Gaby mm.


----------



## kipp

Re: the Gaby MM, for everyone's information, there are still some on the 24S website---and it clearly says that this website is the only place one can find this size Gaby.  Guessing that once they are sold out from them, they will be completely gone...


----------



## dessertdays

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh no!  The Réjane pm is going away eventually?!  That tells me the Nano is probably going to stay and be their ‘classic’ that will cater to the youth market.  The 23cm is a wonderful size.  My stomach is turning.  Bulkier hardware on the Gaby, the ghosting of the Réjane pm ... I feel marginalized.





suhjinoc said:


> Where is your boutique at? My SA last weekend told me MM might go away, but PM should stay..? anyways... better safe to get those PM now then...
> actually, i kinda do like Flori too.. they grew in me faster than I expected, yet i wish the front lock is simpler..



I'm in NYC. I believe the BB is 20cm and PM is 26cm, so PM is safe  23cm never had a corresponding letter size, but it was my preferred size because the BB felt a little tight when it came to fitting my essentials, but the PM was rather bulky crossbody. I was hoping they'd add it as a permanent size (and in a single color, because almost* every 23cm released had at least two colors), but I guess that's not happening now.

If the Fiori had the Loulou lock, I'd be all over it tbh! That lock was pretty distinct and easy to use.

 *edited to add modifier because the black constellation Rejane was a 23cm, but it came out before I knew about the brand :'(


----------



## swallowtails

I remember a while back in this thread there was the sentiment that Moynat could expand their range of bags to be more practical/everyday. I'm still on board with that, hope to see more tote styles other than the current quattro and coated canvas totes. The quattro is sleek and elegant but I would love the addition of inner pockets for my phone and smaller items.

I'm keen to see the Voyage irl when it comes out. Kinda like the vintage-y lock.


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> I'm in NYC. I believe the BB is 20cm and PM is 26cm, so PM is safe  23cm never had a corresponding letter size, but it was my preferred size because the BB felt a little tight when it came to fitting my essentials, but the PM was rather bulky crossbody. I was hoping they'd add it as a permanent size (and in a single color, because almost* every 23cm released had at least two colors), but I guess that's not happening now.
> 
> If the Fiori had the Loulou lock, I'd be all over it tbh! That lock was pretty distinct and easy to use.
> 
> *edited to add modifier because the black constellation Rejane was a 23cm, but it came out before I knew about the brand :'(


Thank you!  That’s right.  The 23 was just called the 23.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> I remember a while back in this thread there was the sentiment that Moynat could expand their range of bags to be more practical/everyday. I'm still on board with that, hope to see more tote styles other than the current quattro and coated canvas totes. The quattro is sleek and elegant but I would love the addition of inner pockets for my phone and smaller items.
> 
> I'm keen to see the Voyage irl when it comes out. Kinda like the vintage-y lock.


I agree about the Quattro.  That interior pocket would’ve made a wonderful exterior pocket when turned inside out.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree about the Quattro.  That interior pocket would’ve made a wonderful exterior pocket when turned inside out.


What a great idea!!!


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh my!!!!!!!  You pay a premium (and more) in Shanghai!!!!


yes, im used to it after 6 years living here, thats why i become Shopzilla when i go back home lol and that is why so many Asians go shopping to EU haha


----------



## Jesxia

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s been done before.  I know bags from Japan have been shipped to the US stores.



Thank you everyone for your input! I managed to find a US store that would order bags from other regions. They will have to ship it to me in a third country, but at least this is a runaround...

I pulled the gun on a Madeline strap in Peacock and Woodrose with GHW today. They require a full deposit and the transfer request will be handled by Paris. Just waiting to see if the Asian boutique will be willing to send the bag, so fingers crossed!

BTW, my lovely SA says that the marquetry macarons will continue to be made. As well, there has been some talk that the Madeline will continue to be made as a classic item, but my SA will confirm.

He also said that customers can SO discontinued classic items at a 20% premium. (I think I read this somewhere on this thread too.) If an item is not from a long time ago, the workshops will likely still have the materials but the SO needs to be approved by Paris. Sounds promising, but at 20% premium it makes sense to snap up discontinued pieces if you find a colour you want and they are still available.

All this work to track down older Moynat pieces is beginning to make me feel like I am trying to attain an Hermes!


----------



## suhjinoc

Jesxia said:


> Thank you everyone for your input! I managed to find a US store that would order bags from other regions. They will have to ship it to me in a third country, but at least this is a runaround...
> 
> I pulled the gun on a Madeline strap in Peacock and Woodrose with GHW today. They require a full deposit and the transfer request will be handled by Paris. Just waiting to see if the Asian boutique will be willing to send the bag, so fingers crossed!
> 
> BTW, my lovely SA says that the marquetry macarons will continue to be made. As well, there has been some talk that the Madeline will continue to be made as a classic item, but my SA will confirm.
> 
> He also said that customers can SO discontinued classic items at a 20% premium. (I think I read this somewhere on this thread too.) If an item is not from a long time ago, the workshops will likely still have the materials but the SO needs to be approved by Paris. Sounds promising, but at 20% premium it makes sense to snap up discontinued pieces if you find a colour you want and they are still available.
> 
> All this work to track down older Moynat pieces is beginning to make me feel like I am trying to attain an Hermes!


Yes, my SA told me exactly the same about SO too.


----------



## Gainoffunction

Sourisbrune said:


> I like the Fiori’s shape, I just don’t like the wide strap and lock.  Many people have complained about that style of locking closure on the LV Pochette Metis because it scratches around the hole easily and after a while it sometimes rests crooked.  I wish Moynat had used the Gabrielle ‘M’ closure and narrow straps- the Fiori would’ve given me the Gabrielle Reporter vibes.  I loved that bag.
> It‘s my understanding Moynat has thought about discontinuing the Réjane mm, just like they ended the Gaby mm.


I agree. If they had used the M lock and had the bulkier strap on the flori I would have been more ok with it. You can always swap out the strap if you don't feel like being a brand ambassador that day.


----------



## Jesxia

A few more pics of the new collection. It looks like the logo strap isn’t as prominent as we feared... but this could just because they are flipped around?


----------



## Jesxia

And pics with specs of the new collection. As rumoured, there appear to be 6 new designs:


----------



## bagnut1

Jesxia said:


> A few more pics of the new collection. It looks like the logo strap isn’t as prominent as we feared... but this could just because they are flipped around?
> 
> View attachment 5027536
> View attachment 5027537
> View attachment 5027538
> View attachment 5027539


OMG the logo is etched on the tongue of the lock too????


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> OMG the logo is etched on the tongue of the lock too????


As if the HW isn’t big enough and busy with screws, toggles and keyhole, he etches the logo too There’s too much going on!


----------



## Yinglin

hello dears!

Today I'm going to Moynat to pick up my Gabrielle wood rose PM. My SA contacted me to say the new bags arrived in store today so i will be able to play with them lol

Here are a few pictures of the voyage she sent me. She didn't have  photo of the blue one but she said its available in store too.
If you would like me to take pictures about a particular style or a part/detail of a bag, just let me know and ill be happy to assist.

I don't know how to feel about this voyage bag yet, i like the black box leather one, but i have a Celine 16 which reminds me a lot of this bag so I am not sold. Need to feel how practical it is to get in and out and how well it is constructed to have a formed opinion. 
Let's see!


----------



## Yinglin

Yinglin said:


> hello dears!
> 
> Today I'm going to Moynat to pick up my Gabrielle wood rose PM. My SA contacted me to say the new bags arrived in store today so i will be able to play with them lol
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the voyage she sent me. She didn't have  photo of the blue one but she said its available in store too.
> If you would like me to take pictures about a particular style or a part/detail of a bag, just let me know and ill be happy to assist.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about this voyage bag yet, i like the black box leather one, but i have a Celine 16 which reminds me a lot of this bag so I am not sold. Need to feel how practical it is to get in and out and how well it is constructed to have a formed opinion.
> Let's see!



Forgot to mention, the price in Shanghai is CNY 34900 for the voyage which is around USD 5360 (a bit more than a Gabrielle PM and less than a Rejane). The interior is perle calf and same as gabrielle so same interior distribution and pocket. Anyways, I will keep you all posted once I see it in person lol


----------



## swallowtails

Yinglin said:


> hello dears!
> 
> Today I'm going to Moynat to pick up my Gabrielle wood rose PM. My SA contacted me to say the new bags arrived in store today so i will be able to play with them lol
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the voyage she sent me. She didn't have  photo of the blue one but she said its available in store too.
> If you would like me to take pictures about a particular style or a part/detail of a bag, just let me know and ill be happy to assist.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about this voyage bag yet, i like the black box leather one, but i have a Celine 16 which reminds me a lot of this bag so I am not sold. Need to feel how practical it is to get in and out and how well it is constructed to have a formed opinion.
> Let's see!



Thank you for the photos! Hmm I like the Voyage but flap bags aren't really my style as I prefer a bag I can get things in and out more easily. That lock is pretty, wish the logo wasn't etched on it though. If there is slip pocket at the back I might be consider it...


----------



## Yinglin

swallowtails said:


> Thank you for the photos! Hmm I like the Voyage but flap bags aren't really my style. That lock though is pretty. Do you know if there is a slip pocket at the back? If there is I might be convinced...


The voyage doesn't have a back pocket (it's a pity), but SA said it comes with a small pouch inside. 
See more pics she sent me now lol


----------



## swallowtails

Yinglin said:


> The voyage doesn't have a back pocket (it's a pity), but SA said it comes with a small pouch inside.
> See more pics she sent me now lol



Aw oh well I guess I'll be sitting out the new releases for a while. Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Yinglin

Sorry for bombarding you with so many posts, but she keeps sending me photos and i thought you would like me to share lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jesxia said:


> A few more pics of the new collection. It looks like the logo strap isn’t as prominent as we feared... but this could just because they are flipped around?
> 
> View attachment 5027536
> View attachment 5027537
> View attachment 5027538
> View attachment 5027539


The bag is growing on me, but I still don’t like the Mark Cross/Pochette Metis clasp and I’d have to think about which side is showing on the strap, each time I place it on my shoulder.



bagnut1 said:


> OMG the logo is etched on the tongue of the lock too????





m_ichele said:


> As if the HW isn’t big enough and busy with screws, toggles and keyhole, he etches the logo too There’s too much going on!


On the Voyager, the logo is on the magnetic closure, and in case you miss that, it’s on the tag beside the magnet, too.


Yinglin said:


> hello dears!
> 
> Today I'm going to Moynat to pick up my Gabrielle wood rose PM. My SA contacted me to say the new bags arrived in store today so i will be able to play with them lol
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the voyage she sent me. She didn't have  photo of the blue one but she said its available in store too.
> If you would like me to take pictures about a particular style or a part/detail of a bag, just let me know and ill be happy to assist.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about this voyage bag yet, i like the black box leather one, but i have a Celine 16 which reminds me a lot of this bag so I am not sold. Need to feel how practical it is to get in and out and how well it is constructed to have a formed opinion.
> Let's see!


Thank you.  Is it just me, or did the launch article in WWD say there would be no black bags until later this year.  The black box is a surprise.



Yinglin said:


> The voyage doesn't have a back pocket (it's a pity), but SA said it comes with a small pouch inside.
> See more pics she sent me now lol





Yinglin said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with so many posts, but she keeps sending me photos and I thought you would like me to share lol


I love the photos.  Thank you!  When I expand the middle photo of the Voyager ... Wow!  The etched ‘Moynat’ looks large when open.  I’m wanting to like the Voyager, but that logo is a little too large for my taste.

Michele, it looks like that leather tab is reinforcement for the bag’s leather/magnet when the flap is pulled away.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.


----------



## Annawakes

Thank you for all the pictures @Jesxia and @Yinglin.  The only bag I like is the little bucket with handle and strap.

I will say I do like the double-wide straps on these bags (I see the wide strap on the pochette Métis lookalike and the voyager as well).  The wide straps are always a sell for me, especially the bicolor ones.


----------



## Annawakes

Sourisbrune said:


> Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.


My two cents....I don’t like the leather piece sticking out from under the flap.  I know it’s supposed to be a pull tab, but it looks strange sticking out like that.  I think the embossed logo is too big, but maybe not in real life.  It doesn’t match the upscale, ladylike look of the bag.

the embossed logo doesn’t bother me as much on the bucket bag that I like because it’s more a casual look.


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with so many posts, but she keeps sending me photos and i thought you would like me to share lol


Thank you!  I'm very curious to know how well the locking mechanism functions.  I love top handle flaps but they are not the easiest to get in and out of - if this design can improve on that, I would be impressed.  But still not a fan of the obvious "Moynat". 

Also, it doesn't look like it comes with a shoulder strap?  I suppose one could add a strap to the rings, but curious to see they didn't use a similar mechanism as the Rejane.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Annawakes said:


> My two cents....I don’t like the leather piece sticking out from under the flap.  I know it’s supposed to be a pull tab, but it looks strange sticking out like that.  I think the embossed logo is too big, but maybe not in real life.  It doesn’t match the upscale, ladylike look of the bag.
> 
> the embossed logo doesn’t bother me as much on the bucket bag that I like because it’s more a casual look.


I second your comments - that reinforcement leather tab is annoying and distracts from what could be a much cleaner design.  And I find that logo very tacky.  Sorry but I'll stick with Ramesh's classic designs.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.


Sorry but still a hard no for me. Even without the logo the big closure reminds me of a belly button and I don’t love the proportions overall. I don’t care for the side snaps on the Gaby/Danse (they always seem too weak when actually needed and look a tad sloppy to my eye when open and showing).

Also I can’t tell for sure from the photos but it looks like the piggyback loop for attaching the strap may have been eliminated. If so the handle will get worn over time from the strap.


----------



## swallowtails

Sourisbrune said:


> Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.





Annawakes said:


> My two cents....I don’t like the leather piece sticking out from under the flap.  I know it’s supposed to be a pull tab, but it looks strange sticking out like that.  I think the embossed logo is too big, but maybe not in real life.  It doesn’t match the upscale, ladylike look of the bag.
> 
> the embossed logo doesn’t bother me as much on the bucket bag that I like because it’s more a casual look.



I agree with you @Annawakes that embossed logo looks too big. I keep expecting the Rejane's subtlety and the logo on the clasp ruins the effect, makes it too loud. Otherwise the flap's edge shape is rather elegant. I like the pull tab though I'm not quite sure what it's for / how it will be used, it adds some interest to an otherwise plainer front.


----------



## Fancyfree

I see no need to "try to like" the new Moynat bags. There are so many other beautiful bags in the world.

We were fortunate to be around in the Ramesh era.

I will be surprised if Moynat survives.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Sorry but still a hard no for me. Even without the logo the big closure reminds me of a belly button and I don’t love the proportions overall. I don’t care for the side snaps on the Gaby/Danse (they always seem too weak when actually needed and look a tad sloppy to my eye when open and showing).
> 
> Also I can’t tell for sure from the photos but it looks like the piggyback loop for attaching the strap may have been eliminated. If so the handle will get worn over time from the strap.


Excellent!  Thank you.  Everything you listed is on my ‘Cons List.’  I was wondering about the side snaps looking too casual on the more reserved-looking bag and the lack of the piggyback loops.  Thank you for helping me see, it’s not just me.
P.S.: There isn’t a seam behind the flap, so the wear of opening and closing will show as a crease in the leather.  I see a magnetic belly button, too.



Fancyfree said:


> I see no need to "try to like" the new Moynat bags. There are so many other beautiful bags in the world.
> 
> We were fortunate to be around in the Ramesh era.
> 
> I will be surprised if Moynat survives.



So true!  Why am I forcing myself to like a $4600 bag, because it’s a company I adore?  There will be other bags I don’t have to justify.
I wonder how good sales will be this year.  The mad rush for Ramesh bags is nearly over.


----------



## m_ichele

Yinglin said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with so many posts, but she keeps sending me photos and i thought you would like me to share lol


Thanks for all the pictures! I’m not really liking the push button closure on first impression, that’s a big hole on the flap  The Moynat etching also looks more prominent...is it the way the light hits it or is the metal brushed and the etching polished because it looks almost painted? 
@Yinglin could you get a picture of voyager next to Gabrielle pm? I’d appreciate seeing how the sizes compare. Thank you!!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Excellent!  Thank you.  Everything you listed is on my ‘Cons List.’  I was wondering about the side snaps looking too casual on the more reserved-looking bag and the lack of the piggyback loops.  Thank you for helping me see, it’s not just me.
> P.S.: I see a belly button, too.
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  Why am I forcing myself to like a $4600 bag, because it’s a company I adore?  There will be other bags I don’t have to justify.
> I wonder how good sales will be this year.  The mad rush for Ramesh bags is nearly over.


I was going to say we shouldn’t have to convince ourselves to like something at any price but especially not at current bag prices yet you beat me to it  I see a belly button too plus a big gaping hole on the flap. I didn’t even notice the lack of piggyback loops which is a very thoughtful design feature since it prevents additional wear on the handle and strap.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I was going to say we shouldn’t have to convince ourselves to like something at any price but especially not at current bag prices yet you beat me to it  I see a belly button too plus a big gaping hole on the flap. I didn’t even notice the lack of piggyback loops which is a very thoughtful design feature since it prevents additional wear on the handle and strap.


You’re too cute!  Yes, we are in-sync.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.



Lowkey, I kinda like the thick strap - especially the two-tone tourterelle & black one. 

I'm hoping to drop by Sunday to see the boutique.


----------



## Rocat

m_ichele said:


> As if the HW isn’t big enough and busy with screws, toggles and keyhole, he etches the logo too There’s too much going on!


I completely agree. The overall shape has potential, but the overpowering hardware and etched logo are major turnoffs for me. I like my bags to stand on their own without these distractions. I have grown to dislike overt logos on anything that I carry or wear so much so that when I still use my vintage Chanel jumbo bags I often flip them around so the CC turnlock logo isn't on display. Ramesh - please come back to design elegant bags for us again!!!


----------



## Greenredapple

Based on the few bags I have seen so far, I can say that I not impressed with Knightly's designs for Moynat. There is too much going on with all the little annoying details... Hard pass!!

But I will give Knightly the benefit of the doubt. You never know if he will come up with something fantastic for future collections. And obviously without sacrificing quality.


----------



## bagnut1

Greenredapple said:


> Based on the few bags I have seen so far, I can say that I not impressed with Knightly's designs for Moynat. There is too much going on with all the little annoying details... Hard pass!!
> 
> But I will give Knightly the benefit of the doubt. You never know if he will come up with something fantastic for future collections. And obviously without sacrificing quality.


You are a much more generous soul that I am.  

He had an amazing staff of artisans (put together by Ramesh), a deep and wide archive (researched, collected, and reanimated by Ramesh), collaborator firms supplying the best leather and hardware (again Ramesh) and an entire year.  All he needed were ideas.

For example, from the first collection under Ramesh it was the history of the brand's relationship to the automobile that was reflected in the curves of the Pauline models and the hard sided trunks.  I don't see a cohesive idea across even two of these six bags (and the fact that 1/3 of them are in canvas is quite alarming IMO).


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> You are a much more generous soul that I am.
> 
> He had an amazing staff of artisans (put together by Ramesh), a deep and wide archive (researched, collected, and reanimated by Ramesh), collaborator firms supplying the best leather and hardware (again Ramesh) and an entire year.  All he needed were ideas.
> 
> For example, from the first collection under Ramesh it was the history of the brand's relationship to the automobile that was reflected in the curves of the Pauline models and the hard sided trunks.  I don't see a cohesive idea across even two of these six bags (and the fact that 1/3 of them are in canvas is quite alarming IMO).



Supposedly, the canvas Knightly bags are a nod to Moynat’s travel luggage history.  I get it, but its not for me.
Ramesh started the company as the only designer with one artisan to assist him.  Oh boy!  Don’t I wish I bought one of those bags back then.  He was completely hands on.  Its my understanding that Knightly passed his ideas to a team of designers who could bring his vision to fruition.  I realize the company has grown, but passing the design chore doesn’t make the bags feel the same- old school special.  Six bags and he couldn’t sit down and create them?
From what I gather, the Fiori is liked by many Moynat enthusiasts- we’ll just have to see how the other bags faire.


----------



## Greenredapple

bagnut1 said:


> He had an amazing staff of artisans (put together by Ramesh), a deep and wide archive (researched, collected, and reanimated by Ramesh), collaborator firms supplying the best leather and hardware (again Ramesh) and an entire year. All he needed were ideas.



I agree. Despite all the resources he was and is still being given, I wonder if he was numbed by his time at LV?

Also. Not a fan of the pastel colour scheme.


----------



## konacoffee

I have my concerns about the branding/logo future of Moynat. I've heard people say that constantly changing the logo "cheapens" a brand in their view, and in this case I'm inclined to agree. A lot of these bags prominently feature the logo (either on the hardware or the bag itself). I didn't care much about Moynat's logo because the branding was so quiet. But now....hmmmm. To begin with I'm not big on logos, though I can appreciate if it's well integrated. I wouldn't call these designs a 'thoughtful" integration of the logo nor is this a logo I can see aging gracefully.


----------



## optimisticqt

bagnut1 said:


> Sorry but still a hard no for me. Even without the logo the big closure reminds me of a belly button and I don’t love the proportions overall. I don’t care for the side snaps on the Gaby/Danse (they always seem too weak when actually needed and look a tad sloppy to my eye when open and showing).
> 
> Also I can’t tell for sure from the photos but it looks like the piggyback loop for attaching the strap may have been eliminated. If so the handle will get worn over time from the strap.


What is a piggyback loop? First time I've heard of this term.


----------



## suhjinoc

Rocat said:


> I completely agree. The overall shape has potential, but the overpowering hardware and etched logo are major turnoffs for me. I like my bags to stand on their own without these distractions. I have grown to dislike overt logos on anything that I carry or wear so much so that when I still use my vintage Chanel jumbo bags I often flip them around so the CC turnlock logo isn't on display. Ramesh - please come back to design elegant bags for us again!!!


 i cannot agree more to your comment. I fell in love with subtleness of moynat bags. I do like Flori and other bags but definitely not their bulky hardwares and logos. I actually like thick straps as long as they are subtle.. I am super hesitant carrying my chanel classic for the same reason, too, and I always end up choosing something else. Well, everybody thought it was the end of Celine when Pheobe left the brand and Slimane became their CD, but I actually like Slimane's bags, too. I hope Knightly carries on what Ramesh has done to Moynat...


----------



## bagnut1

optimisticqt said:


> What is a piggyback loop? First time I've heard of this term.


Not an "official" term but this


----------



## Annawakes

Re: piggyback loops.  One of the reasons I sold my fendi peekaboo was because the strap clipped directly onto the handle.  There was nowhere else to clip the strap.  It drove me nuts because the strap was always kind of twisted/didn’t lay flat or something.  Like, it would be parallel to the bag close to the handle and then turn 90 degrees to sit on my shoulder.

Now that I think about it more, perhaps the reason that was is because the clips on the peekaboo straps don’t rotate 360.  Still, it caused undue tugging on the handle.  I hate when straps don’t have their own dedicated loops to clip on.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> View attachment 5028661
> View attachment 5028665
> View attachment 5028669
> View attachment 5028670
> View attachment 5028672
> View attachment 5028673
> View attachment 5028674
> View attachment 5028675
> View attachment 5028676


Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## hazel.623

Fancyfree said:


> I see no need to "try to like" the new Moynat bags. There are so many other beautiful bags in the world.
> 
> We were fortunate to be around in the Ramesh era.
> 
> I will be surprised if Moynat survives.



Yes. I’m so lucky to get so many old Moynat bag! I almost get most of the bag I like, except for Pauline and Fleur. It is difficult to get my dream colour for Pauline. 

My SA has texted me and sent lots of photos for the new design. I will still go to store and have a look when the new product arrives. I cannot get a Fleur after the sales. So, I may have a look on the new “Fleur”. 

By the way, may I know if Moynat get any new charm? I really like the bag charm! They’re all so cute!!


----------



## swallowtails

hazel.623 said:


> Yes. I’m so lucky to get so many old Moynat bag! I almost get most of the bag I like, except for Pauline and Fleur. It is difficult to get my dream colour for Pauline.
> 
> My SA has texted me and sent lots of photos for the new design. I will still go to store and have a look when the new product arrives. I cannot get a Fleur after the sales. So, I may have a look on the new “Fleur”.
> 
> By the way, may I know if Moynat get any new charm? I really like the bag charm! They’re all so cute!!



Would love to know your thoughts on the new bucket bag!

Somehow the atmosphere of reminiscing about Ramesh era bags and the trepidation of possibly seeing future design changes has made me crave another familiar bag. Does anyone know if it is possible to SO a Pauline though the model has been discontinued? I'm still at the considering phase so I don't want to bother my SA at this stage. I'm deciding between snagging that or a black vertical Quattro. I've thought about the Quattro for some time now but I've felt no reason to get it as it's a pretty basic tote design (and without pockets too). But I love how low-key it is, so I might get it before anything changes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Would love to know your thoughts on the new bucket bag!
> 
> Somehow the atmosphere of reminiscing about Ramesh era bags and the trepidation of possibly seeing future design changes has made me crave another familiar bag. Does anyone know if it is possible to SO a Pauline though the model has been discontinued? I'm still at the considering phase so I don't want to bother my SA at this stage. I'm deciding between snagging that or a black vertical Quattro. I've thought about the Quattro for some time now but I've felt no reason to get it as it's a pretty basic tote design (and without pockets too). But I love how low-key it is, so I might get it before anything changes.


Feel free to bother an SA.  They will probably know if a SO Pauline is possible.  They only mind if someone makes specific SO requests from Paris, Paris says ‘yes,’ and that customer doesn’t follow through.


----------



## m_ichele

femmefatale2021 said:


> View attachment 5029497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited edition color only For USA


 I know the focus is on the new styles right now but will more Gabrielle, Gaby, etc be produced along side the new bags? Or will it just be new styles being made in the meantime?


----------



## konacoffee

I got my pre-owned Gaby today! However, I think it's supposed to be an MM, but the measurements don't quite line up?

It also smells pretty strongly of leather conditioner rather than leather. The material seems to be on par with my Gaby PM (from the boutique), but otherwise I'm not sure what to think of it.

I don't think it's fake from the material or craftsmanship. But it's not in as good condition as the site described so I'm going to return it. There's quite a bit of wear on the hardware that was not disclosed to me at the time and a loose thread from the clasp.

I attached a few photos, but it's mostly the smell and the hardware thats getting to me. It did come with an insert I've never seen before.

Could anyone with an older Gaby MM compare some details? If you need more pics, let me know!


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> I know the focus is on the new styles right now but will more Gabrielle, Gaby, etc be produced along side the new bags? Or will it just be new styles being made in the meantime?



My SA said they haven't heard of any new Gaby's for the new season, but he also sent me a picture of the purple Gabrielle so I assume at least some old bags will get new colors.


----------



## konacoffee

femmefatale2021 said:


> Keep it . The color is rare  i dont think they make animore . Right now whole world only : taupe , tourterelle , scarlet red , chili , black



Thanks for the confirmation that it's authentic! However, the issue was that the smell and scratches weren't disclosed to me first and I paid the price based on what I thought I was getting. Ultimately, I'd rather spend $5000 on the bag I really wanted than get a bargain on the bag I'm compromising on.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Help!  I’m in a (superficial first world) crisis.  I’m waffling!!!!  I want to like the Voyager soooooooo badly, but the logo bothers me and I would have to SO a thinner, adjustable strap at an additional $700+.  I like a bag with a magnetic closure and the savings I would have compared to (my waitlist) Kelly Retourne would be amazing.  Gaaaaaahhhh!  Please, honest thoughts about that bag if the strap were Réjane/Gabrielle/Gaby-like and without the ‘Moynat‘ embossed tag.



Hello dears! I went to the store yesterday (Saturday in SHA) instead of Friday.
I saw all the new bags except one top handle which i totally forgot the name, but i felt very disappointed with the Voyage. 
The opening system is OK, but its too chunky in my opinion and the little leather part under the round logo doesnt make any sense to me. Overall, i didnt get a wow feeling and it reminded me more of Mulberry than even LV so i will not be buying it. 

The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it. The opening mechanism is a bit tricky, you need to slide to the right a part of it and then at the very same time lift the little front part of the hardware. Even my SA was struggling to open it lol  The big hw also makes the bag a bit heavier than the other styles which are pretty light.  
The rest of the bag is OK, but the wide straps are a killer for me, too trendy and they kept falling off my shoulder. 

The bag i liked the most was the bucket one, i dont know the name lol. It is light, the opening doesnt bother me and it has a cute shape, but it does get a strange shape in the front, like a part of leather is sunk, you can see it in the photo i attached. If you ask me, i would still prefer to add 4 new gabys before splurging on that one, but its a nice light summer bag. 

To sum up my Moynat visit, i added a Gaby bb emeraude gold hw to my wishlist and im considering to add in future a gaby PM in powder gold hw, a Danse PM in nubuck, a mini rejane in a lovely tan color and smooth leather (similar to box but not box) lol
I told my SA i still preferred the old styles more and she replied: you like simple design, not logo and small classic hardware lol She got it right...

I wish Knightly would have kept the M opening of the Gaby/Gabrielle in his new designs and make it the signature Moynat clasp, same as the Kelly opening is signature Hermes. I truly cant understand why every time a new CD steps in a Fashion House they feel the need to change the logo... it feels like fast fashion lol

I'm sorry i dont bring you good news but i was very underwhelmed by the new designs. I wanted to like the Voyage, but instead I reconfirmed my theory of getting the Ramesh era bags that i love now rather than later.


----------



## Yinglin

Hermesanity said:


> Thank you!  I'm very curious to know how well the locking mechanism functions.  I love top handle flaps but they are not the easiest to get in and out of - if this design can improve on that, I would be impressed.  But still not a fan of the obvious "Moynat".
> 
> Also, it doesn't look like it comes with a shoulder strap?  I suppose one could add a strap to the rings, but curious to see they didn't use a similar mechanism as the Rejane.


The Voyage comes with a thick strap lol The mechanism is practical because its easy to open and close, it works like a magnet, but it is too chunky for my liking and i dont like the little bit of leather under it.


----------



## Yinglin

Yinglin said:


> The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it.



I realise I have been calling the Fiori the Flori lol Sorry for that M connosseurs lol


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> I got my pre-owned Gaby today! However, I think it's supposed to be an MM, but the measurements don't quite line up?
> 
> It also smells pretty strongly of leather conditioner rather than leather. The material seems to be on par with my Gaby PM (from the boutique), but otherwise I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> I don't think it's fake from the material or craftsmanship. But it's not in as good condition as the site described so I'm going to return it. There's quite a bit of wear on the hardware that was not disclosed to me at the time and a loose thread from the clasp.
> 
> I attached a few photos, but it's mostly the smell and the hardware thats getting to me. It did come with an insert I've never seen before.
> 
> Could anyone with an older Gaby MM compare some details? If you need more pics, let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5029720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029750


That def looks like an MM - what about the measurements is wrong?  Are you concerned about the scratches on the underneath side of the clasp?  That's where the two pieces of metal meet and yes it does get scratched there over time.  (And like @femmefatale2021 pointed out the GHW does seem to show small scratches more than SHW.)   Anyway it's the normal result of use and not visible outside.

I don't see shininess that looks like conditioning product - what exactly is the smell?


----------



## bagnut1

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears! I went to the store yesterday (Saturday in SHA) instead of Friday.
> I saw all the new bags except one top handle which i totally forgot the name, but i felt very disappointed with the Voyage.
> The opening system is OK, but its too chunky in my opinion and the little leather part under the round logo doesnt make any sense to me. Overall, i didnt get a wow feeling and it reminded me more of Mulberry than even LV so i will not be buying it.
> 
> The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it. The opening mechanism is a bit tricky, you need to slide to the right a part of it and then at the very same time lift the little front part of the hardware. Even my SA was struggling to open it lol  The big hw also makes the bag a bit heavier than the other styles which are pretty light.
> The rest of the bag is OK, but the wide straps are a killer for me, too trendy and they kept falling off my shoulder.
> 
> The bag i liked the most was the bucket one, i dont know the name lol. It is light, the opening doesnt bother me and it has a cute shape, but it does get a strange shape in the front, like a part of leather is sunk, you can see it in the photo i attached. If you ask me, i would still prefer to add 4 new gabys before splurging on that one, but its a nice light summer bag.
> 
> To sum up my Moynat visit, i added a Gaby bb emeraude gold hw to my wishlist and im considering to add in future a gaby PM in powder gold hw, a Danse PM in nubuck, a mini rejane in a lovely tan color and smooth leather (similar to box but not box) lol
> I told my SA i still preferred the old styles more and she replied: you like simple design, not logo and small classic hardware lol She got it right...
> 
> I wish Knightly would have kept the M opening of the Gaby/Gabrielle in his new designs and make it the signature Moynat clasp, same as the Kelly opening is signature Hermes. I truly cant understand why every time a new CD steps in a Fashion House they feel the need to change the logo... it feels like fast fashion lol
> 
> I'm sorry i dont bring you good news but i was very underwhelmed by the new designs. I wanted to like the Voyage, but instead I reconfirmed my theory of getting the Ramesh era bags that i love now rather than later.


Wow thanks for posting these pics and your critiques!

I'm not sure why I didn't imagine how that belly button magnetic lock would actually work, but I didn't. I'm very surprised to see that clunky underneath piece.  It reminds me of those bollards everywhere in Paris.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> I got my pre-owned Gaby today! However, I think it's supposed to be an MM, but the measurements don't quite line up?
> 
> It also smells pretty strongly of leather conditioner rather than leather. The material seems to be on par with my Gaby PM (from the boutique), but otherwise I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> I don't think it's fake from the material or craftsmanship. But it's not in as good condition as the site described so I'm going to return it. There's quite a bit of wear on the hardware that was not disclosed to me at the time and a loose thread from the clasp.
> 
> I attached a few photos, but it's mostly the smell and the hardware thats getting to me. It did come with an insert I've never seen before.
> 
> Could anyone with an older Gaby MM compare some details? If you need more pics, let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5029720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029750


I’m so sorry to read you were disappointed about the bag.When one bag gets returned, you’ll find your forever bag to replace it.
In the second photo- is that part of the leather between the clasp parts (that are screwed together)?  I can imagine that escaping quality control from the workshop.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m so sorry to read you were disappointed in the bag.When one bag gets returned, you’ll find your forever bag to replace it.
> In the second photo- is that part of the leather between the clasp parts (that are screwed together)?  I can imagine that escaping quality control from the workshop.


You are always so kind and wise about these things and I think I may have become deranged with recent disappointment!

@konacoffee of course you should jump with joy for your bag.  As sourisbrune suggests if it doesn't make your heart sing then it's not for you.  My comments were my attempt to be "objective" about your issues with the bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears! I went to the store yesterday (Saturday in SHA) instead of Friday.
> I saw all the new bags except one top handle which i totally forgot the name, but i felt very disappointed with the Voyage.
> The opening system is OK, but its too chunky in my opinion and the little leather part under the round logo doesnt make any sense to me. Overall, i didnt get a wow feeling and it reminded me more of Mulberry than even LV so i will not be buying it.
> 
> The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it. The opening mechanism is a bit tricky, you need to slide to the right a part of it and then at the very same time lift the little front part of the hardware. Even my SA was struggling to open it lol  The big hw also makes the bag a bit heavier than the other styles which are pretty light.
> The rest of the bag is OK, but the wide straps are a killer for me, too trendy and they kept falling off my shoulder.
> 
> The bag i liked the most was the bucket one, i dont know the name lol. It is light, the opening doesnt bother me and it has a cute shape, but it does get a strange shape in the front, like a part of leather is sunk, you can see it in the photo i attached. If you ask me, i would still prefer to add 4 new gabys before splurging on that one, but its a nice light summer bag.
> 
> To sum up my Moynat visit, i added a Gaby bb emeraude gold hw to my wishlist and im considering to add in future a gaby PM in powder gold hw, a Danse PM in nubuck, a mini rejane in a lovely tan color and smooth leather (similar to box but not box) lol
> I told my SA i still preferred the old styles more and she replied: you like simple design, not logo and small classic hardware lol She got it right...
> 
> I wish Knightly would have kept the M opening of the Gaby/Gabrielle in his new designs and make it the signature Moynat clasp, same as the Kelly opening is signature Hermes. I truly cant understand why every time a new CD steps in a Fashion House they feel the need to change the logo... it feels like fast fashion lol
> 
> I'm sorry i dont bring you good news but i was very underwhelmed by the new designs. I wanted to like the Voyage, but instead I reconfirmed my theory of getting the Ramesh era bags that i love now rather than later.


Voyager- The magnet looks like a nose, to me, with a little leather mustache.  The magnet appears larger than I thought it would be and the hole, when open, seems a bit large.  Mulberry quality leather weight?! Logo on the magnet, above the magnet and on the tag that hangs from the handle.   Wide straps fall off my shoulders, too.
Bucket bag-  Your photos are fantastic!  It is kind of cute, but I see what you mean when you said it dents.  Another wide shoulder strap and mustache-.  The logo/name is on the magnet, stamped, and on the straps’ hardware.
Fiori-  Cute.  It had promise imo, but I can’t picture getting in and out of it quickly.  I wish it had the Gaby style opening. Once again, a wide strap.  Ugh!

My thoughts have been confirmed. 

Thank you for all the photos and your comments.  The time you spent taking photos and writing your descriptions is much appreciated! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> That def looks like an MM - what about the measurements is wrong?  Are you concerned about the scratches on the underneath side of the clasp?  That's where the two pieces of metal meet and yes it does get scratched there over time.  (And like @femmefatale2021 pointed out the GHW does seem to show small scratches more than SHW.)   Anyway it's the normal result of use and not visible outside.
> 
> I don't see shininess that looks like conditioning product - what exactly is the smell?



No worries. I get what you mean by putting things in perspective and honestly, it's in pretty good shape. Idk how to describe the smell, but you know those leather conditioning lotions you can get from Amazon? Like Leather Honey? It smells strongly of that.

More than the condition in and of itself, it's that it wasn't properly described. If I had known the extent of the wear going in, then I would have known to factor those in to my purchasing decision. I was only expecting some corner wear based on the pictures and description, but instead saw a lot of other wear too. 

I know my post is pointing out relatively minor things, but one of the things I told myself to do was to stop getting bags that didn't bring me joy because it was a bargain or a good deal. This is a color combo and size I've been wanting for a long time, but when it came it fell flat because of the things they didn't disclose.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m so sorry to read you were disappointed in the bag.When one bag gets returned, you’ll find your forever bag to replace it.
> In the second photo- is that part of the leather between the clasp parts (that are screwed together)?  I can imagine that escaping quality control from the workshop.



I believe so. And I totally get what you mean by some minor things escaping quality control. Sometimes human error just happens.

I didn't post all the pics because some didn't photograph well, but the hardware on the strap was dinged on one side pretty noticeably and the front of the M had a deep-ish scratch. It's not anything I wouldn't expect for a bag that had regular use, but the description didn't mention any hardware wear even though it disclosed the corner wear. It's kind of faulty logic, but I thought they if they disclosed leather wear, they'd also disclose the hardware wear too.

Unfortunately this wasn't a forever bag, but there's always the next another one out there.  Strangely enough, it did feel smaller than the MM I tried out in-store though rationally I know this must be the MM Gaby. Idk how to describe it, but in person it just looked longer in proportion to the other Gabys I've seen?

I was considering the Taupe Gaby MM for awhile now, but between never being able to pull the trigger on it and this bag, maybe I should take a hint and tell myself no. Hahahaha.


----------



## swallowtails

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears! I went to the store yesterday (Saturday in SHA) instead of Friday.
> I saw all the new bags except one top handle which i totally forgot the name, but i felt very disappointed with the Voyage.
> The opening system is OK, but its too chunky in my opinion and the little leather part under the round logo doesnt make any sense to me. Overall, i didnt get a wow feeling and it reminded me more of Mulberry than even LV so i will not be buying it.
> 
> The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it. The opening mechanism is a bit tricky, you need to slide to the right a part of it and then at the very same time lift the little front part of the hardware. Even my SA was struggling to open it lol  The big hw also makes the bag a bit heavier than the other styles which are pretty light.
> The rest of the bag is OK, but the wide straps are a killer for me, too trendy and they kept falling off my shoulder.
> 
> The bag i liked the most was the bucket one, i dont know the name lol. It is light, the opening doesnt bother me and it has a cute shape, but it does get a strange shape in the front, like a part of leather is sunk, you can see it in the photo i attached. If you ask me, i would still prefer to add 4 new gabys before splurging on that one, but its a nice light summer bag.
> 
> To sum up my Moynat visit, i added a Gaby bb emeraude gold hw to my wishlist and im considering to add in future a gaby PM in powder gold hw, a Danse PM in nubuck, a mini rejane in a lovely tan color and smooth leather (similar to box but not box) lol
> I told my SA i still preferred the old styles more and she replied: you like simple design, not logo and small classic hardware lol She got it right...
> 
> I wish Knightly would have kept the M opening of the Gaby/Gabrielle in his new designs and make it the signature Moynat clasp, same as the Kelly opening is signature Hermes. I truly cant understand why every time a new CD steps in a Fashion House they feel the need to change the logo... it feels like fast fashion lol
> 
> I'm sorry i dont bring you good news but i was very underwhelmed by the new designs. I wanted to like the Voyage, but instead I reconfirmed my theory of getting the Ramesh era bags that i love now rather than later.



Thank you for the lovely pictures! It's nice to see close-up shots of the bags. I feel your disappointment with the chunky opening of the Voyage, wish it were more delicate. Love the way your modelled it! It looks good on you, carried open. Though I can imagine it's not advised to do so or long periods as it can cause stress to the flap. That's one reason why the rejane won't work in my life. I'm sad that none of the bags have made me feel anything.


----------



## Gainoffunction

konacoffee said:


> I got my pre-owned Gaby today! However, I think it's supposed to be an MM, but the measurements don't quite line up?
> 
> It also smells pretty strongly of leather conditioner rather than leather. The material seems to be on par with my Gaby PM (from the boutique), but otherwise I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> I don't think it's fake from the material or craftsmanship. But it's not in as good condition as the site described so I'm going to return it. There's quite a bit of wear on the hardware that was not disclosed to me at the time and a loose thread from the clasp.
> 
> I attached a few photos, but it's mostly the smell and the hardware thats getting to me. It did come with an insert I've never seen before.
> 
> Could anyone with an older Gaby MM compare some details? If you need more pics, let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5029720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029750


Does trr let you do returns?  I'm intrigued. I always want to buy thing but get freaked out by a lack of return policy on bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> Acuta
> 
> Actuallt those 2 are the improvements!


I like the rectangular case.  The name ‘Moynat’ is not embossed in the hand strap.  It looks smart.


----------



## m_ichele

femmefatale2021 said:


> Acuta
> 
> Actuallt those 2 are the improvements!


This briefcase is cute. Even though I love the curve in Ramesh’s design, this version gives a little more room.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Thanks for the confirmation that it's authentic! However, the issue was that the smell and scratches weren't disclosed to me first and I paid the price based on what I thought I was getting. *Ultimately, I'd rather spend $5000 on the bag I really wanted than get a bargain on the bag I'm compromising on.*


I’m sorry it didn’t work out but you’re so right. Your bag will find you, I’m sure of it!


----------



## konacoffee

Gainoffunction said:


> Does trr let you do returns?  I'm intrigued. I always want to buy thing but get freaked out by a lack of return policy on bags.



Not on handbags, but once I sent the pictures they agreed to return based on "not as described." The only flaws they listed was the minor corner wear on their listing.

I actually emailed them prior to purchasing because they disclosed corner wear and I couldn't see it in the pics. They confirmed then that they allow returns if you find flaws that they didn't disclose.

@femmefatale2021: I get what you mean, but ultimately it's my money and my bag collection. So in the end it's up to me to decide what compromises I'm willing or unwilling to make.


----------



## wildbluebell

femmefatale2021 said:


> I work for Moynat . You guys can ask me i will answer based on what i know . Right now rejane , gabrielle , gaby to stay , the rest already stop producing ( except some madeleine )


I have a burning question. Are the bags still hand-made by an artisan from the start to the end?


----------



## Yinglin

swallowtails said:


> I'm sad that none of the bags have made me feel anything.



100% my feeling at the boutique. No wow effect on any of the new designs. However, in love with Gaby bb emerald lol


----------



## Yinglin

femmefatale2021 said:


> View attachment 5028661
> View attachment 5028665
> View attachment 5028669
> View attachment 5028670
> View attachment 5028672
> View attachment 5028673
> View attachment 5028674
> View attachment 5028675
> View attachment 5028676


The hardware on the Flori is as big as the lock on the huge trunk lol


----------



## Cool Breeze

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears! I went to the store yesterday (Saturday in SHA) instead of Friday.
> I saw all the new bags except one top handle which i totally forgot the name, but i felt very disappointed with the Voyage.
> The opening system is OK, but its too chunky in my opinion and the little leather part under the round logo doesnt make any sense to me. Overall, i didnt get a wow feeling and it reminded me more of Mulberry than even LV so i will not be buying it.
> 
> The flori is beautiful, but the hardware is too big and you see too much Moynat on it. The opening mechanism is a bit tricky, you need to slide to the right a part of it and then at the very same time lift the little front part of the hardware. Even my SA was struggling to open it lol  The big hw also makes the bag a bit heavier than the other styles which are pretty light.
> The rest of the bag is OK, but the wide straps are a killer for me, too trendy and they kept falling off my shoulder.
> 
> The bag i liked the most was the bucket one, i dont know the name lol. It is light, the opening doesnt bother me and it has a cute shape, but it does get a strange shape in the front, like a part of leather is sunk, you can see it in the photo i attached. If you ask me, i would still prefer to add 4 new gabys before splurging on that one, but its a nice light summer bag.
> 
> To sum up my Moynat visit, i added a Gaby bb emeraude gold hw to my wishlist and im considering to add in future a gaby PM in powder gold hw, a Danse PM in nubuck, a mini rejane in a lovely tan color and smooth leather (similar to box but not box) lol
> I told my SA i still preferred the old styles more and she replied: you like simple design, not logo and small classic hardware lol She got it right...
> 
> I wish Knightly would have kept the M opening of the Gaby/Gabrielle in his new designs and make it the signature Moynat clasp, same as the Kelly opening is signature Hermes. I truly cant understand why every time a new CD steps in a Fashion House they feel the need to change the logo... it feels like fast fashion lol
> 
> I'm sorry i dont bring you good news but i was very underwhelmed by the new designs. I wanted to like the Voyage, but instead I reconfirmed my theory of getting the Ramesh era bags that i love now rather than later.


Thank you so much for the photos and your detailed descriptions.  I don’t live anywhere near a Moynat store so your photos and insights are extremely helpful.  I’ve decided none of these bags are for me.  I’m so happy I bought my Gabrielle bag a few years ago.  I love the quality and style.  Unfortunately I don’t think the new design team understands the heritage of this brand.  Thanks again.


----------



## Sourisbrune

wildbluebell said:


> I have a burning question. Are the bags still hand-made by an artisan from the start to the end?


It’s my understanding, nothing has changed except Moynat has hired more artisans (perhaps hoping to have a larger market footprint).  If anyone has additional info, please let us know.


----------



## Panthere2015

Thank you all for the photos and descriptions of the new bags. 
I prefer the old designs and especially the Rejane. I have one which I absolutely love and I would like to have another and perhaps a Gabrielle clutch. 
I hope the quality will remain high but I`m worried that it won’t stay the same and therefore I’m considering buying another Rejane now.I will try to wait, though.


----------



## kipp

Panthere2015 said:


> Thank you all for the photos and descriptions of the new bags.
> I prefer the old designs and especially the Rejane. I have one which I absolutely love and I would like to have another and perhaps a Gabrielle clutch.
> I hope the quality will remain high but I`m worried that it won’t stay the same and therefore I’m considering buying another Rejane now.I will try to wait, though.


Welcome to our little group!  I think almost all of us so far feel the same way---we MUCH prefer the Ramesh designs.  I also love the Rejane---have one and maybe in the distant future might consider one in an exotic.  It's such a special bag.  

As for the new designs---and after trying very hard to be objective about them after the initial shock---I'm still incredibly disappointed.  There was always a quiet elegance to all of Ramesh's designs---no matter what they were. But not to beat a dead horse, between the oh tote with the huge Moynat labels scattered all over the place (absolutely HORRIBLE IMO---totally agree with the Bag Hag's take on this) and the newer designs with such loud and derivative hardware (like LV) or extra leather embellishments (tabs, leather on the base corners), they seem all over the place.  Totally out of character for the brand that we have come to love and appreciate. The round and rectangular cases with the Moynat print are slightly better but not compelling or interesting enough for me to purchase... sigh.


----------



## Fancyfree

I actually think the tote with huge Moynat labels in itself is a good design /marketing idea .

Lets face it,- there are very many people who _*love*_ bags and clothes with prominent branding. Moynat _*needs*_ to become better known to get more customers. Anyone who sees this tote on someones shoulder will notice (in most cases for the first time in their lives!) the name of Moynat .

What I *don't* like is that the branding also has become more prominant on the other bags.

What surprises me is that Knightly /Moynat _*could*_ have had it both ways (a brash tote for branding lovers, discrete branding on bags for the rest of us) but chose not to .

It seems almost as if they don't want to keep their old customers


----------



## kipp

Fancyfree said:


> I actually think the tote with huge Moynat labels in itself is a good design /marketing idea .
> 
> Lets face it,- there are very many people who _*love*_ bags and clothes with prominent branding. Moynat _*needs*_ to become better known to get more customers. Anyone who sees this tote on someones shoulder will notice (in most cases for the first time in their lives!) the name of Moynat .
> 
> What I *don't* like is that the branding also has become more prominant on the other bags.
> 
> What surprises me is that Knightly /Moynat _*could*_ have had it both ways (a brash tote for branding lovers, discrete branding on bags for the rest of us) but chose not to .
> 
> It seems almost as if they don't want to keep their old customers



I see your point.  Though the Moynat stamped tags/macarons would also accomplish this along with a focused and strategic marketing campaign.  And I'm not sure the customer who likes the brash tote is the same as the customer who loves the Ramesh era designs.   However, I understand what you are saying and agree that I do feel that in general they are leaving their old customers in the dust... In fact, I told my Moynat SA that I might just have to go back to Hermes...  where in general love the products but hate the crazy hoops one must go through.  That was another thing I loved about Moynat.  Hermes quality and design but no stupid games.  

Lastly, re: publicity and garnering new fans, and please excuse going slightly off topic, a few years ago I had a limited edition Dior bag (Raf Simons era) that was only sold in the boutiques and was also a very quiet, but striking design, beautifully made.   Of all the bags I have every purchased, I got stopped about that one probably more than any other.  Could count on it basically happening every day I wore it---and I wore it a lot!  So, in essence, I think good, quality design that doesn't scream a brand can in many cases create significant interest.


----------



## optimisticqt

Fun? Hardly. Amused? Very! Trying to get more attention by paying celebrities* to pose for photos is hardly original, but then again, neither are these designs. 
Moynat revolution 2.0 could have focused on slow fashion, green fashion, thoughtful designs for Millennials on the go. These are the values I share with my peers, and you know what, they're becoming a huge theme post pademic! Happy to take my business elsewhere if I need cookie cutter baubles...afterall, an LV bag would give me more recognition than M's interpretation of LV, no? 

*Not to discredit M's attempt to lure Chinese Yuan, because the spending power speak for itself, but a hodgepodge of ladies with zero tie to the brand's (new) identity is not going to cause an influx of customers. LV signed Liu Yi Fei and Naomi Osaka, Gucci has Chris Li and Luhan, M wants to cut a slice of that with some stock photos???


----------



## Yinglin

femmefatale2021 said:


> In my opinion , i would give Moynat team a thumb up .
> I personally have no feeling for new collections , which go against most of the Moynat fan . But it’s only us . For sure , Moynat team knows the best who their customers and how to do business . They spent years study for this and it’s also privately owned by LV Family . The man knows how to run business for sure .
> Moynat brought back to life in 2010 . It has been 11 years under Ramesh . I think he did a really good job with the designs , but let’s be honest , no one knows about Moynat ‘s existing , except us which is very small group of people compare to the market . Lets not forget Moynat closed their door in the past because the world changed the way of transportation . In order to survive , every brand needs to keep up with market while still keeping  their roots .
> I am happy they spent time and money for the brand to grow in different way . Moynat can beat LV in quality and be there with Hermes . But for sure LV popularity and Hermes brand value are untouchable .
> There is many under radar brand with long history and good quality like Devaulx etc ...
> Even Many times , Moynat is mistaken with Goyard .
> I know it’s sad sometimes to see what we love has changed . But its even sadder if the brand is dead . Who will still buy Burberry if they dont turn themself into another Gucci which successfully reborned ? Be positive , they still make the classic rejane and gabrielle .



I think what makes Hermes special is their consistency. They are true to their equestrian heritage and they do experiment with some new items, but in general, they know where to get their beef from. 

My disappointment is that it seems after 11 years, Moynat is trying to become a different brand now and target a different clientele and in the way they are trying to do so, it feels very much like fast fashion to me. 
Moynat is not LV, is not Celine. Only when you are able to have a Moynat gaby or Gabrielle and an Hermes Kelly close to each other, you can see how amazing the quality of Moynat leather, the craftsmanship and the finishing really is. It has nothing to envy Hermes. That is the best marketing campaign a company can have, but it will take years, same as it happened with Hermes...it took more than 11 years and much consistency to become so well known. 

When I carry an Evelyne bag (not showing the H side), I get sooo many compliments from women who are not into handbags. They are attracted to the quality of the leather and the simplicity of it, not the logos and lets face it, a young clientele wants more affordable logo items and new designs all the time, while more mature clientele have more buying power to afford luxury pieces and they don't need new designs every 5 minutes. 

The only way Moynat can be a true competitor to Hermes is with quiet branding, a lot of grinding and being consistent with their product line and quality while being true to their roots. What Moynat has achieved with this "new turning page" so far is to make their current clientele disappointed and confused. Only time will tell if the new target clientele will bite the bait and what they will eventually buy when they go to a store: a Flori or a Gabrielle?


----------



## Yinglin

optimisticqt said:


> Fun? Hardly. Amused? Very! Trying to get more attention by paying celebrities* to pose for photos is hardly original, but then again, neither are these designs.
> Moynat revolution 2.0 could have focused on slow fashion, green fashion, thoughtful designs for Millennials on the go. These are the values I share with my peers, and you know what, they're becoming a huge theme post pademic! Happy to take my business elsewhere if I need cookie cutter baubles...afterall, an LV bag would give me more recognition than M's interpretation of LV, no?
> 
> *Not to discredit M's attempt to lure Chinese Yuan, because the spending power speak for itself, but a hodgepodge of ladies with zero tie to the brand's (new) identity is not going to cause an influx of customers. LV signed Liu Yi Fei and Naomi Osaka, Gucci has Chris Li and Luhan, M wants to cut a slice of that with some stock photos???


I live in Shanghai and can say that Moynat here is quite popular. Just  yesterday I went out with my dog and my neighbour was carrying a Gabrielle. I looked at her and thought to myself: she is a Moynat sister! she must truly love handbags. However, when I see someone carrying a Chanel, I don't have such thoughts, I don't feel that bag is exclusive lol The Rejane is quite popular too, so at least Moynat is very much supported in Asia  With this said, most Chinese buy for reputation and to show status and for that, Moynat needs to play the Hermes game with exclusivity, special designs and high quality because those customers are very very well off and know what high quality is...If Moynat wants to reach LV clientele, im very afraid they will fail because LV is more popular and recognisable as brand than Moynat.


----------



## Hermesanity

I get that M is ultimately a business, like H and LV and countless others.  At the end of the day it is about the bottom line.   However, there are many ways to get to that bottom line.  Luxury houses have taken years to reach luxury status and they bank on that heritage.  M is a revival brand, so it is in a way quite new and
I suppose also in the process of trying to find its identity.  Ramesh has been at the helm for 11 years.  Knightley is ushering in the adolescent / teenage years of brand growth.  I'm sure we've all made questionable decisions during that period of our lives - but hopefully the brand will ultimately mature into what it set out to be.  I have hope this will be the case if they stay with the artisanal route. 

In the meantime I will quietly observe, appreciate the pieces I have already collected - I do breathe a little sigh of happiness when I take them out - and hope sooner rather than later the designs will speak to me again.  Unfortunately for now, I simply prefer Ramesh's aesthetics.  There are only so many shapes a bag can take and Ramesh just did it better in my view.


----------



## Hermesanity

Yinglin said:


> I live in Shanghai and can say that Moynat here is quite popular. Just  yesterday I went out with my dog and my neighbour was carrying a Gabrielle. I looked at her and thought to myself: she is a Moynat sister! she must truly love handbags. However, when I see someone carrying a Chanel, I don't have such thoughts, I don't feel that bag is exclusive lol The Rejane is quite popular too, so at least Moynat is very much supported in Asia  With this said, most Chinese buy for reputation and to show status and for that, Moynat needs to play the Hermes game with exclusivity, special designs and high quality because those customers are very very well off and know what high quality is...If Moynat wants to reach LV clientele, im very afraid they will fail because LV is more popular and recognisable as brand than Moynat.


I also travel to SH frequently (or used to) and definitely agree with this.  I do think catering to the market can be a double edged sword.  Style and aesthetics are very different in various parts of the world, and catering to one might undermine the gains in another market.  As others have said, the problem with the new direction is that is has no direction.  The story of "this lock on this bag inspired by an antique trunk" seems incredibly superficial and lazy compared to "one of the brands most innovative designs is the curvature in its trunks, which has been reimagined in this new top handle sihoulette."  It is pretty much a hand stitched LV by this point, which begs the question, why?


----------



## peacelovesequin

femmefatale2021 said:


> Acuta
> 
> Actuallt those 2 are the improvements!



Good afternoon, does anyone know the pricing for these styles?


----------



## kipp

Hermesanity said:


> I also travel to SH frequently (or used to) and definitely agree with this.  I do think catering to the market can be a double edged sword.  Style and aesthetics are very different in various parts of the world, and catering to one might undermine the gains in another market.  As others have said, *the problem with the new direction is that is has no direction.*  The story of "this lock on this bag inspired by an antique trunk" seems incredibly superficial and lazy compared to "one of the brands most innovative designs is the curvature in its trunks, which has been reimagined in this new top handle sihoulette." * It is pretty much a hand stitched LV by this point, which begs the question, why?*


THIS!


----------



## m_ichele

peacelovesequin said:


> Good afternoon, does anyone know the pricing for these styles?


I heard $4000 for the trunk, but I don’t know how much the circular one is.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> In my opinion , i would give Moynat team a thumb up .
> I personally have no feeling for new collections , which go against most of the Moynat fan . But it’s only us . For sure , Moynat team knows the best who their customers and how to do business . They spent years study for this and it’s also privately owned by LV Family . The man knows how to run business for sure .
> Moynat brought back to life in 2010 . It has been 11 years under Ramesh . I think he did a really good job with the designs , but let’s be honest , no one knows about Moynat’s existence , except us which is very small group of people compare to the market . Lets not forget Moynat closed their door in the past because the world changed the way of transportation . In order to survive , every brand needs to keep up with market while still keeping  their roots .
> I am happy they spent time and money for the brand to grow in different way . Moynat can beat LV in quality and be there with Hermes . But for sure LV popularity and Hermes brand value are untouchable .
> There is many under radar brand with long history and good quality like Devaulx etc ...
> Even Many times , Moynat is mistaken with Goyard .
> I know it’s sad sometimes to see what we love has changed . But its even sadder if the brand is dead . Who will still buy Burberry if they dont turn themself into another Gucci which successfully reborned ? Be positive , they still make the classic rejane and gabrielle .



I appreciate your point of view.  I think you are correct that Moynat is a somewhat under-the-radar company.  I, too, believe to profit in business, they need to keep up with the times and grow.  But even Arnault, himself, said this is his pet project and he wanted the best leathers, artisans and designs, regardless of profiting from the company.  Moynat was a way for him to show his love for the art of leather goods, not just for economic gains.  It was when his son took over, the need to grow the company and design to the masses came into play.  Moynat had nothing to do with LVMH until that next generation took over and linked it with the corporation.  And now, having to answer to a board, Moynat is forced to show its worth.

I am a little confused at the statement ‘it’s just us,’ which sounds like our group is powerless- though combined, we have spent well into the six-figures (equivalent) in American dollars.  I think we have shown our power through our praise of the brand and our pocketbooks during the sale.  Yet, ‘no one knows about Moynat existing, except us which is a small group of people ...’ is also written.  I think if we are *the *small group that knows of Moynat’s existence, and we have kept them solvent for a decade, we should be heard and efforts should be taken to keep us as clients.
I believe, if Moynat’s issues are survival in a youth market and more revenue, that sounds like a money-grab want.  If Arnault wants the beauty of artistry, and quality, known to more people, that’s a marketing and publicity problem.

This launch is a pass for me.  I can see where the designs and logos would be pleasing to some, but it’s a display that lacks a passion Bernard Arnault, and we established clients, have in my eyes.  I will not give up on the company.  The SA’s, the managers and the artisans are wonderful people and are trying hard to please the clientele with professionalism and workmanship.  I am giving the upper management (including the creative director) a pass right now, too.  I believe Knightly should’ve designed the pieces himself, not just offered his visions.  Hopefully the next bags to come out recognize those of us who love the classic and traditional pieces and will offer us more than a history lesson and a superficial nod to the company’s history.

You‘re correct, Arnault is a brilliant, billionaire businessman, but Moynat was not his business, it was his hobby.  The changes that occurred (Knightly’s design view, LVMH, Arnault, Jr.’s watchful eyes) threaten to take away what feels like Arnault, and we, want.


----------



## littleunicorn

femmefatale2021 said:


> These are the best from Ramesh era .



I sincerely hope before you posted this picture, that you have asked permission from it's owner and was given a go ahead to do so.  
If you work for Moynat like you previously written then this is not your own picture, it was from a Moynat client who posted on other social media few days ago!


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I appreciate your point of view.  I think you are correct that Moynat is a somewhat under-the-radar company.  I, too, believe to profit in business, they need to keep up with the times and grow.  But even Arnault, himself, said this is his pet project and he wanted the best leathers, artisans and designs, regardless of profiting from the company.  Moynat was a way for him to show his love for the art of leather goods, not just for economic gains.  It was when his son took over, the need to grow the company and design to the masses came into play.  Moynat had nothing to do with LVMH until that next generation took over and linked it with the corporation.  And now, having to answer to a board, Moynat is forced to show its worth.
> 
> I am a little confused at the statement ‘it’s just us,’ which sounds like our group is powerless- though combined, we have spent well into the six-figures (equivalent) in American dollars.  I think we have shown our power through our praise of the brand and our pocketbooks during the sale.  Yet, ‘no one knows about Moynat existing, except us which is a small group of people ...’ is also written.  I think if we are *the *small group that knows of Moynat’s existence, and we have kept them solvent for a decade, we should be heard and efforts should be taken to keep us as clients.
> I believe, if Moynat’s issues are survival in a youth market and more revenue, that sounds like a money-grab want.  If Arnault wants the beauty of artistry, and quality, known to more people, that’s a marketing and publicity problem.
> 
> This launch is a pass for me.  I can see where the designs and logos would be pleasing to some, but it’s a display that lacks a passion Bernard Arnault, and we established clients, have in my eyes.  I will not give up on the company.  The SA’s, the managers and the artisans are wonderful people and are trying hard to please the clientele with professionalism and workmanship.  I am giving the upper management (including the creative director) a pass right now, too.  I believe Knightly should’ve designed the pieces himself, not just offered his visions.  Hopefully the next bags to come out recognize those of us who love the classic and traditional pieces and will offer us more than a history lesson and a superficial nod to the company’s history.
> 
> You‘re correct, Arnault is a brilliant, billionaire businessman, but Moynat was not his business, it was his hobby.  The changes that occurred (Knightly’s design view, LVMH, Arnault, Jr.’s watchful eyes) threaten to take away what feels like Arnault, and we, want.


Well put.  I would just also add that Moynat opened a boutique on Madison Avenue five years ago, had a decent amount of space in Barneys for a couple of years, and has had a branded kiosk in Saks for two years.  Plus the SCP boutique which I understand is quite well trafficked.  So, the exposure of the brand to people who buy luxury in the U.S. is not insignificant.  Also there was the brand ambassadorship of Nicole Kidman (which frankly I never understood) but there's that too.  

It was management's explicit choice of strategy and marketing NOT to do traditional advertising, even after spending $$$ to establish a physical presence in the US.  Given all of these facts it seems very tail-wagging-the-dog to imagine that suddenly changing completely the brand ethos with this small undesigned collection will magically transform what I understood was a sustained revenue stream into an avalanche of cash from new logo-craving clients (who can get that at a significantly lower price from at least 20 other companies, most of them LVMH properties).

If that is what the Chinese and other Asian markets respond to, then that's certainly a viable path for Moynat.  But how does that translate to the U.S. or French markets?  I am trying to imagine the longtime Parisian clients wandering into the RSH boutique and responding to this collection.  Mon dieu!

It's a hard pass for me too.  While it is very disappointing to contemplate the new season, and hopefully turning the page back to something resembling normal post-pandemic, without a new lovely Moynat bag, it's fine.  Everyone needs to evolve and move on.


----------



## optimisticqt

I wonder if the plan was to mimic Celine's transition from Phoebe to Heidi. Feels awfully similar.  

P.s. thank you for sharing your wisdom. I love our conversations because they're not just about bags and colors, but the intent, marketing, and logic behind running a luxury business. I've learned a lot from reading your thoughts and analysis.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> I appreciate your point of view.  I think you are correct that Moynat is a somewhat under-the-radar company.  I, too, believe to profit in business, they need to keep up with the times and grow.  But even Arnault, himself, said this is his pet project and he wanted the best leathers, artisans and designs, regardless of profiting from the company.  Moynat was a way for him to show his love for the art of leather goods, not just for economic gains.  It was when his son took over, the need to grow the company and design to the masses came into play.  Moynat had nothing to do with LVMH until that next generation took over and linked it with the corporation.  And now, having to answer to a board, Moynat is forced to show its worth.
> 
> I am a little confused at the statement ‘it’s just us,’ which sounds like our group is powerless- though combined, we have spent well into the six-figures (equivalent) in American dollars.  I think we have shown our power through our praise of the brand and our pocketbooks during the sale.  Yet, ‘no one knows about Moynat existing, except us which is a small group of people ...’ is also written.  I think if we are *the *small group that knows of Moynat’s existence, and we have kept them solvent for a decade, we should be heard and efforts should be taken to keep us as clients.
> I believe, if Moynat’s issues are survival in a youth market and more revenue, that sounds like a money-grab want.  If Arnault wants the beauty of artistry, and quality, known to more people, that’s a marketing and publicity problem.
> 
> This launch is a pass for me.  I can see where the designs and logos would be pleasing to some, but it’s a display that lacks a passion Bernard Arnault, and we established clients, have in my eyes.  I will not give up on the company.  The SA’s, the managers and the artisans are wonderful people and are trying hard to please the clientele with professionalism and workmanship.  I am giving the upper management (including the creative director) a pass right now, too.  I believe Knightly should’ve designed the pieces himself, not just offered his visions.  Hopefully the next bags to come out recognize those of us who love the classic and traditional pieces and will offer us more than a history lesson and a superficial nod to the company’s history.
> 
> You‘re correct, Arnault is a brilliant, billionaire businessman, but Moynat was not his business, it was his hobby.  The changes that occurred (Knightly’s design view, LVMH, Arnault, Jr.’s watchful eyes) threaten to take away what feels like Arnault, and we, want.





bagnut1 said:


> Well put.  I would just also add that Moynat opened a boutique on Madison Avenue five years ago, had a decent amount of space in Barneys for a couple of years, and has had a branded kiosk in Saks for two years.  Plus the SCP boutique which I understand is quite well trafficked.  So, the exposure of the brand to people who buy luxury in the U.S. is not insignificant.  Also there was the brand ambassadorship of Nicole Kidman (which frankly I never understood) but there's that too.
> 
> It was management's explicit choice of strategy and marketing NOT to do traditional advertising, even after spending $$$ to establish a physical presence in the US.  Given all of these facts it seems very tail-wagging-the-dog to imagine that suddenly changing completely the brand ethos with this small undesigned collection will magically transform what I understood was a sustained revenue stream into an avalanche of cash from new logo-craving clients (who can get that at a significantly lower price from at least 20 other companies, most of them LVMH properties).
> 
> If that is what the Chinese and other Asian markets respond to, then that's certainly a viable path for Moynat.  But how does that translate to the U.S. or French markets?  I am trying to imagine the longtime Parisian clients wandering into the RSH boutique and responding to this collection.  Mon dieu!
> 
> It's a hard pass for me too.  While it is very disappointing to contemplate the new season, and hopefully turning the page back to something resembling normal post-pandemic, without a new lovely Moynat bag, it's fine.  Everyone needs to evolve and move on.



Thank you both @Sourisbrune and @bagnut1.  You both perfectly explained how most of us here see things.   I do not think that we who have truly appreciated Moynat and Ramesh's vision, and spent a lot of $$$$ should now be marginalized or disregarded because Mr. Arnault did not establish a focused and strategic marketing plan during the past 11 years.  
I remember feeling very uneasy late 2019 when I heard that Moynat was going to be more fully under the LVMH umbrella in the US. I was told by someone at a higher level at the boutique in NYC that nothing would change... that it only had to do with paperwork rather than how the business would be run. 
As my father used to say, "so much for that!"


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Well put.  I would just also add that Moynat opened a boutique on Madison Avenue five years ago, had a decent amount of space in Barneys for a couple of years, and has had a branded kiosk in Saks for two years.  Plus the SCP boutique which I understand is quite well trafficked.  So, the exposure of the brand to people who buy luxury in the U.S. is not insignificant.  Also there was the brand ambassadorship of Nicole Kidman (which frankly I never understood) but there's that too.
> 
> It was management's explicit choice of strategy and marketing NOT to do traditional advertising, even after spending $$$ to establish a physical presence in the US.  Given all of these facts it seems very tail-wagging-the-dog to imagine that suddenly changing completely the brand ethos with this small undesigned collection will magically transform what I understood was a sustained revenue stream into an avalanche of cash from new logo-craving clients (who can get that at a significantly lower price from at least 20 other companies, most of them LVMH properties).
> 
> If that is what the Chinese and other Asian markets respond to, then that's certainly a viable path for Moynat.  But how does that translate to the U.S. or French markets?  I am trying to imagine the longtime Parisian clients wandering into the RSH boutique and responding to this collection.  Mon dieu!
> 
> It's a hard pass for me too.  While it is very disappointing to contemplate the new season, and hopefully turning the page back to something resembling normal post-pandemic, without a new lovely Moynat bag, it's fine.  Everyone needs to evolve and move on.


Well put!


----------



## suhjinoc

bagnut1 said:


> Well put.  I would just also add that Moynat opened a boutique on Madison Avenue five years ago, had a decent amount of space in Barneys for a couple of years, and has had a branded kiosk in Saks for two years.  Plus the SCP boutique which I understand is quite well trafficked.  So, the exposure of the brand to people who buy luxury in the U.S. is not insignificant.  Also there was the brand ambassadorship of Nicole Kidman (which frankly I never understood) but there's that too.
> 
> It was management's explicit choice of strategy and marketing NOT to do traditional advertising, even after spending $$$ to establish a physical presence in the US.  Given all of these facts it seems very tail-wagging-the-dog to imagine that suddenly changing completely the brand ethos with this small undesigned collection will magically transform what I understood was a sustained revenue stream into an avalanche of cash from new logo-craving clients (who can get that at a significantly lower price from at least 20 other companies, most of them LVMH properties).
> 
> If that is what the Chinese and other Asian markets respond to, then that's certainly a viable path for Moynat.  But how does that translate to the U.S. or French markets?  I am trying to imagine the longtime Parisian clients wandering into the RSH boutique and responding to this collection.  Mon dieu!
> 
> It's a hard pass for me too.  While it is very disappointing to contemplate the new season, and hopefully turning the page back to something resembling normal post-pandemic, without a new lovely Moynat bag, it's fine.  Everyone needs to evolve and move on.



Not sure what your perception about Asian clients, but I believe the new designs are more for ‘younger generations’, not Asian market. Different people prefer different designs. East Asia is a big market for a lot of luxury houses, but not because of loud logos.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Thank you both @Sourisbrune and @bagnut1.  You both perfectly explained how most of us here see things.   I do not think that we who have truly appreciated Moynat and Ramesh's vision, and spent a lot of $$$$ should now be marginalized or disregarded because Mr. Arnault did not establish a focused and strategic marketing plan during the past 11 years.
> I remember feeling very uneasy late 2019 when I heard that Moynat was going to be more fully under the LVMH umbrella in the US. I was told by someone at a higher level at the boutique in NYC that nothing would change... that it only had to do with paperwork rather than how the business would be run.
> As my father used to say, "so much for that!"


Well I do think that he did have a plan, and stuck to it for a decade or so, but then he stepped back and now it's someone else's different plan.  Also there's the plugging in of all of the tried-and-true LVMH executives into a very until now non-LVMH brand.

If all you have is a hammer (no matter how wonderful of a hammer it is), everything looks like a nail.


----------



## bagnut1

suhjinoc said:


> Not sure what your perception about Asian clients, but I believe the new designs are more for ‘younger generations’, not Asian market. Different people prefer different designs. East Asia is a big market for a lot of luxury houses, but not because of loud logos.


I don't have one, just responding to:

1) @femmefatale2021 's comment "From what i can see , the focus is in China market now and Chinese stars with younger fan base."
2) The fact that their expansion in boutiques has been focused in Asian markets.  I would cite data here but I can't since the new website, promised for launch 3/19, is still not up.


----------



## suhjinoc

After reading all the posts in this thread for a few days, I think none of us is happy with the new designs  I agree with most of the comments and concerns.
I really hope the new leadership keeps the quality and really stays persistent with its original branding direction (maybe with better marketing so it can survive in business). Until Moynat comes back on its original track, I will just enjoy what I have for now. Who knows tho those new bags might grow on me over the time as long as they keep the leather quality and astisanship the same.


----------



## Sourisbrune

suhjinoc said:


> Not sure what your perception about Asian clients, but I believe the new designs are more for ‘younger generations’, not Asian market. Different people prefer different designs. East Asia is a big market for a lot of luxury houses, but not because of loud logos.


Here’s what I’ve heard.  The Eastern Asian European-luxury-brand market is big and wealthy.  The major luxury brands (Chanel, Hermès, and little Moynat + more) cater to what they interpret will be popular overseas with the newer, younger customers, sometimes neglecting other markets. 
As for the LVMH umbrella.  I heard the same thing, Kipp.  I guess when someone (Moynat) opens a door to a charging bull (LVMH), no one should expect the bull to stop, wipe its hooves, and ask for permission to come in.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> I don't have one, just responding to:
> 
> 1) @femmefatale2021 's comment "From what i can see , the focus is in China market now and Chinese stars with younger fan base."
> 2) The fact that their expansion in boutiques has been focused in Asian markets.  I would cite data here but I can't since the new website, promised for launch 3/19, is still not up.


I’ve been looking forward to the new website and checking daily.  Does anyone know what’s going on with the site?


----------



## swallowtails

femmefatale2021 said:


> These are the best from Ramesh era .



Would you know if the quattro is here to stay? Contemplating one at the moment but I don't feel ready to decide just yet, would love to know if I can expect it to be here for quite a while longer.


----------



## Fancyfree

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve been looking forward to the new website and checking daily.  Does anyone know what’s going on with the site?


It is absolutely unbelievable that the website is not up and running 

Until I read your comment, I thought it was "me",- I have typed in my e-mail address (as they ask) about 50 times and been bewildered and a bit offended as to why I never got a responce 

The non-functioning website actually gives the impression of a company that has_ *gone out of business!*_
Hmmm.... not the best way to attract these new customers they supposedly are trying to woo... 

I am undecided as to whether it is hilarious or tragic


----------



## peacelovesequin

m_ichele said:


> I heard $4000 for the trunk, but I don’t know how much the circular one is.





femmefatale2021 said:


> *Hello . *Round on la wheel is 4350 and la little suitcase is 4k



Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Fancyfree said:


> It is absolutely unbelievable that the website is not up and running
> 
> Until I read your comment, I thought it was "me",- I have typed in my e-mail address (as they ask) about 50 times and been bewildered and a bit offended as to why I never got a responce
> 
> The non-functioning website actually gives the impression of a company that has_ *gone out of business!*_
> Hmmm.... not the best way to attract these new customers they supposedly are trying to woo...
> 
> I am undecided as to whether it is hilarious or tragic



It's both.


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> Would you know if the quattro is here to stay? Contemplating one at the moment but I don't feel ready to decide just yet, would love to know if I can expect it to be here for quite a while longer.


24S has a Quattro on their website.  The description reads- it’ll soon be back in stock.  I find that interesting.

Okay, here’s a wild thought.  Because of the response from current, old school clientele- what if  Moynat decided to keep more Ramesh Era bags (the Quattro I saw on 24S) and the website needed additional bag updates (and that’s why it’s not up).  Just my wishful thinking.


----------



## Yinglin

femmefatale2021 said:


> These are the best from Ramesh era .


your collection is so pretty. Which is your fave?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> 24S has a Quattro on their website.  The description reads- it’ll soon be back in stock.  I find that interesting.
> 
> Okay, here’s a wild thought.  Because of the response from current, old school clientele- what if  Moynat decided to keep more Ramesh Era bags (the Quattro I saw on 24S) and the website needed additional bag updates (and that’s why it’s not up).  Just my wishful thinking.


In some ways that would make me even more depressed about this.  Like, total "clown car" response adding to the mess they have made.  The logistics I am sure would be challenging.

The current slate of management has really ushered in a confused, slapdash branding operation between the horrible markdowns last year and the utterly predictable alienation of the exiting clientele with the lead balloon launch of the new collection.  

Oh well you can't put the genie back in the bottle.  I hope that Ramesh continues to design bags - he posted something on IG recently about furniture I think, which I find interesting, but it really lacks the romance.


----------



## Fancyfree

Sourisbrune said:


> 24S has a Quattro on their website.  The description reads- it’ll soon be back in stock.  I find that interesting.
> 
> Okay, here’s a wild thought.  Because of the response from current, old school clientele- what if  Moynat decided to keep more Ramesh Era bags (the Quattro I saw on 24S) and the website needed additional bag updates (and that’s why it’s not up).  Just my wishful thinking.


This is genius !

I refuse to believe that this is "just wishful thinking" !
I choose to believe that this is *the truth*, and you, @Sourisbrune, are our prophet / psychic / fortune-teller


----------



## Yinglin

Hi dears! does anybody have this cabotin bag?

*





						Women's Cabotine Bag | MOYNAT | 24S
					

Buy MOYNAT Cabotine Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




Im thinking to purchase it and it should be able to fit my iphone 12pro max, but no idea about the strap length and if a comfortable bag or not. I like the carftmanship of the regular cabotin bag, but its too bulky on my already bulky body frame lol*


----------



## Sourisbrune

Fancyfree said:


> This is genius !
> 
> I refuse to believe that this is "just wishful thinking" !
> I choose to believe that this is *the truth*, and you, @Sourisbrune, are our prophet / psychic / fortune-teller


Hahaha!  I wish.  I don’t know anything.  What I said is all wishful thinking.


----------



## LJNLori

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear! yes, it is called wood rose. I asked my SA and she confirmed lol Im not a pink bag person but this pink with the gold hw is just to die for.
> 
> Im glad to hear you decided to take the plunge because that is something I have regretted, not doing sooner!
> 
> Now im thinking about this beautiful Danse PM...grey is my fave colour and im always hesitant with nubuck but this nubuck looks soooo special lol


This bag is on my list.  Love the color and the bag is the perfect size.  I hope you get one and love it!


----------



## Yinglin

LJNLori said:


> This bag is on my list.  Love the color and the bag is the perfect size.  I hope you get one and love it!


 I bought it! its been raining so i didnt have the chance to carry it yet and im going on a holiday on Friday, but i plant o use it and review it in my small YT channel lol


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Hi dears! does anybody have this cabotin bag?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Cabotine Bag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Cabotine Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking to purchase it and it should be able to fit my iphone 12pro max, but no idea about the strap length and if a comfortable bag or not. I like the carftmanship of the regular cabotin bag, but its too bulky on my already bulky body frame lol*



Hi Yinglin,

It looks like we have the same taste in bags!

I have the Cabotine and my iPhone 11 fits.  (Which is a bit smaller than the iPhone 12 Pro Max.)

Strap length worn cross-body is a bit long on me as I am petite, but there is enough strap allowance to allow more holes to be added. For reference, I am 160 cm in height. That said, the north-south direction of the Cabotine might be a triffle too long and hit someone petite in the wrong place if they are short-waisted.

Strap was a bit uncomfortable at first as the leather edge rubbed against my collarbone. This was due to the leather being stiffer than I am used to, but it became better after some time.

Here is a video with a good review of the bag:


Hope this helps and good luck with your decision!


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> I bought it! its been raining so i didnt have the chance to carry it yet and im going on a holiday on Friday, but i plant o use it and review it in my small YT channel lol



Congrats on your beautiful new Danse! I am also considering this bag in either the Zinc or Cognac. 

Would it be possible for you to post pics of your Danse? (I recall you saying you were considering a grey Danse but I don’t think you mentioned the colour way.)

I am wondering if the Zinc is a light dove grey (like your original pic) or darker like cement. My SA would need to order a transfer if I want the bag, so I have not had a chance to see the colour IRL.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Hi Yinglin,
> 
> It looks like we have the same taste in bags!
> 
> I have the Cabotine and my iPhone 11 fits.  (Which is a bit smaller than the iPhone 12 Pro Max.)
> 
> Strap length worn cross-body is a bit long on me as I am petite, but there is enough strap allowance to allow more holes to be added. For reference, I am 160 cm in height. That said, the north-south direction of the Cabotine might be a triffle too long and hit someone petite in the wrong place if they are short-waisted.
> 
> Strap was a bit uncomfortable at first as the leather edge rubbed against my collarbone. This was due to the leather being stiffer than I am used to, but it became better after some time.
> 
> Here is a video with a good review of the bag:
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck with your decision!



Yes! I saw that video lol i find it a very beautiful bag and i dont have any red in my collection so maybe... ? Lol thanks for the useful information. I am 172 cm so i welcome long straps lol


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new Danse! I am also considering this bag in either the Zinc or Cognac.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post pics of your Danse? (I recall you saying you were considering a grey Danse but I don’t think you mentioned the colour way.)
> 
> I am wondering if the Zinc is a light dove grey (like your original pic) or darker like cement. My SA would need to order a transfer if I want the bag, so I have not had a chance to see the colour IRL.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



oh dear sorry! I thought you were referring to the wood rose gabrielle. I didnt buy the Danse PM (yet). Here are some pics of it.
Id like to add a gaby bb in emerald first hahaha so far i got the gaby pm black and gold hw, the wood rose gabrielle pm gold hw and a gabrielle reporter black palladium hw (not yet arrived).


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> I am wondering if the Zinc is a light dove grey (like your original pic) or darker like cement. My SA would need to order a transfer if I want the bag, so I have not had a chance to see the colour IRL.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That Danse PM in nubuck is in Zinc. Grey is my fave color and that shade is the perfect light dove grey, it is not dark but in my pics it may look darker as per the store lights lol its a very neutral easy to pair kind of grey. Reminds me of Hermes gris mouette if that helps in any way lol


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> oh dear sorry! I thought you were referring to the wood rose gabrielle. I didnt buy the Danse PM (yet). Here are some pics of it.
> Id like to add a gaby bb in emerald first hahaha so far i got the gaby pm black and gold hw, the wood rose gabrielle pm gold hw and a gabrielle reporter black palladium hw (not yet arrived).



Thank you for the pics! This really helps. 

The Danse is a lovely balance of slouch and elegance. It looks like the grey changes colour depending on the light. Do you know if the bag you saw was the Zinc or a different grey colour way?


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> That Danse PM in nubuck is in Zinc. Grey is my fave color and that shade is the perfect light dove grey, it is not dark but in my pics it may look darker as per the store lights lol its a very neutral easy to pair kind of grey. Reminds me of Hermes gris mouette if that helps in any way lol



Thanks for the detailed description! (I did not see this reply before I posted my last question, so please disregard the previous post.)

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for the pics! This really helps.
> 
> The Danse is a lovely balance of slouch and elegance. It looks like the grey changes colour depending on the light. Do you know if the bag you saw was the Zinc or a different grey colour way?


My SA confirmed it is the zinc. Lovely grey. It may change color indoors but it is a very true dove grey. It is a super roomy bag. Reminds me to a style that Givenchy used to produce. Cant remember the name now lol


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Thanks for the detailed description! (I did not see this reply before I posted my last question, so please disregard the previous post.)
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!


No worries. Im in my lunch break. Happy to help lol if i hadnt fallen in love with the gaby in emerald i would have this Danse in my wishlist. Too many bags in my wishlist. I got 4 for my birthday (3 Moynat and my first vintage Chanel). I have to admit that i have sold 9 bags which didnt work for my lifestyle anymore before that, but i wonder if i will ever reach purse peace. So far it seems not lol


----------



## cut_andpaste

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!! 

It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.

I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.

Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):





The Peacock Voyager:



Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)




I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?

Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> No worries. Im in my lunch break. Happy to help lol if i hadnt fallen in love with the gaby in emerald i would have this Danse in my wishlist. Too many bags in my wishlist. I got 4 for my birthday (3 Moynat and my first vintage Chanel). I have to admit that i have sold 9 bags which didnt work for my lifestyle anymore before that, but i wonder if i will ever reach purse peace. So far it seems not lol



I totally hear you. Bag peace seems elusive at present.

I am usually an intentional shopper and only buy bags after much consideration. However, the recent designer switch in my two favourite bag brands—Moynat and Delveaux—has launched Operation FOMO Moynat. 

Just pulled the trigger on a Madeline in Peacock and Wood Rose. And like you, I am hunting for those remaining elusive Ramesh pieces on the internet.

You are lucky to be in Shanghai as there seems to be more legacy stock in China. From what I understand, Moynat Paris has a policy that stock transfers between the US and Asia cannot be from the mainland. So my SA says I am limited to whatever’s available in HK, Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and Korea.

It’s amazing that you scored a Gabrielle reporter in black... I had been stalking one in blue but it sold


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Yes! I saw that video lol i find it a very beautiful bag and i dont have any red in my collection so maybe... ? Lol thanks for the useful information. I am 172 cm so i welcome long straps lol



Happy to help! My Cabotine is also a red. It’s absolutely lovely and a great pop of colour for outfits. (Like you, l prefer neutrals but opted for the Cabotine in red because it looked more fun and feminine.)

My bag is in storage now, but I will try to pull it out and send you mod pictures when I get a chance to go to the locker.

BTW, I was asking my SA about the larger Cabotin and my SA mentioned there is still a Paprika available in the smaller Cabotine. It’s a bit more orange but still quite lovely. (See pic below)


----------



## bagnut1

Yinglin said:


> Reminds me to a style that Givenchy used to produce. Cant remember the name now lol


Pandora. Great bag but more boho, less chic than Danse.


----------



## Jesxia

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!



Welcome to the magical wonderland of Moynat! 

I too, debated between Peacock and Prussian Blue. From what I understand, the Prussian Blue does not change colour tones as much as the Peacock, so if you want a true blue bag, go with the Prussian.

The beauty of the Peacock lies in its ability to take on different tones from its surroundings. Depending on the light, the Peacock can look like hunter green, navy, teal, even a deep marine grey. It’s very sophisticated but ultimately I find the leather to be more green than blue in natural sunlight.

If the colour-changing aspect is what draws you to the Peacock, I would hold out. Or: ask your SA if you can SO the Gaby in peacock, but in a leather that is not reserved for the Voyager? (Assuming you are fine with a different leather, that is.)


----------



## quadmama

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!



Hello, welcome to the forum.
I thought I'd put in some of my thoughts with the Purssian blue vs Peacock Gaby SO. I have the Josephine in Polar/Purssian combo. As another member pointed out that Purssian blue does not change color as much as Peacock. I have included pictures both indoor and outdoor of my Josephine for you to see. I have a Gaby pm in Polar and I love the color so much that I wanted a different style bag in the same color for different use. Polar changes its color tone under different lights. If you prefer darker green such as the Peacock, I would probably hold off on SO in Purssian blue. After all, we should always feel the most joy whenever we carry a beautiful item in our hands instead of always wishing it to be something else. All of my Moynat bags spark joy whenever I get to use them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## m_ichele

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!


Welcome @cut_andpaste! From your post, it seems you really love peacock which I completely understand! Since you’re unsure about Prussian blue, maybe hold off on SO for now? The pictures of Prussian blue gaby pm you shared are beautiful but these colors are so hard to photograph, it would be best to see in person. I didn’t decide on peacock until I saw the swatch in person and in natural light. Since you wear a lot of neutral colors, Prussian blue would be a great complement to your outfits, but I just don’t sense your enthusiasm for it as much as your beloved peacock. Good luck with your decision but I do hope your peacock bag finds you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> I mean they are pushing in Asia right now ,  didn't say those designs are for Asian Market . And also " just us , compared to other brands " . I'm not trying to prove anything but that was just another point of view
> Moynat closed their store in NYC permanent


A little note- Moynat still has a footprint in NYC, and it’s unsure that they are closed permanently.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!


That prussian blue is stunning!


----------



## Yinglin

m_ichele said:


> Welcome @cut_andpaste! From your post, it seems you really love peacock which I completely understand! Since you’re unsure about Prussian blue, maybe hold off on SO for now? The pictures of Prussian blue gaby pm you shared are beautiful but these colors are so hard to photograph, it would be best to see in person. I didn’t decide on peacock until I saw the swatch in person and in natural light. Since you wear a lot of neutral colors, Prussian blue would be a great complement to your outfits, but I just don’t sense your enthusiasm for it as much as your beloved peacock. Good luck with your decision but I do hope your peacock bag finds you!


Welcome @cut_andpaste ! Im a newbie to this thread too and the ladies/gents in here are very kind and super helpful. I totally agree with @m_ichele comment here. It seems you are in love with the peacock and the prussian blue not as much. The SO order is pretty expensive so get whatever you are 100% sure you love or else i would think about it more and wait a bit.
I have a gaby pm in black and i love the style so much that i added a gaby bb in emerald and gold hw in my wishlist lol love the style because im a casual wearer and i only wear neutrals. The prussian blue would pair perfectly with jeans and the gold hw makes it even more special so id definetely would go for it if you ask me. I think if you are like me, this will not be your last Moynat purchase lol


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> I totally hear you. Bag peace seems elusive at present.
> 
> I am usually an intentional shopper and only buy bags after much consideration. However, the recent designer switch in my two favourite bag brands—Moynat and Delveaux—has launched Operation FOMO Moynat.
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Madeline in Peacock and Wood Rose. And like you, I am hunting for those remaining elusive Ramesh pieces on the internet.
> 
> You are lucky to be in Shanghai as there seems to be more legacy stock in China. From what I understand, Moynat Paris has a policy that stock transfers between the US and Asia cannot be from the mainland. So my SA says I am limited to whatever’s available in HK, Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and Korea.
> 
> It’s amazing that you scored a Gabrielle reporter in black... I had been stalking one in blue but it sold


I got my gabrielle reporter in Vestiaire Collective and i paid half price so super lucky, but the seller is in holiday and she said she will posting in 7 days so i guess i will not have it in China before 3 weeks or a month lol


----------



## SurfSpinner

Sourisbrune said:


> I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.


Hello, I would love your update on Ramesh - I found this thread in 2020, purchased 4 Moynat handbags after falling in love with the brand, and I am now perplexed by the new creative direction... Thank you


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> The big beautiful store in NYC is closed down . Now only available thru Saks Fifth Avenue .


It was my understanding that Moynat was going to open in a new (store) location later this year, or in 2022.  Thank you for the update.


----------



## glam_reaper

I've been thinking I should probably stop lurking and actually say hi to everyone here!   
I have admired Moynat from afar since they used to be online at Barneys. 
There's no store in my country and I haven't had the joy of seeing them up close (except for a chance Rejane spotting in the wild at the supermarket hehe)
So I would like to say I really appreciate the wealth of knowledge and beautiful pictures from all of you since the beginning of this thread.
I get no joy from the latest releases and had always hoped more of Ramesh's designs would be available for a lot longer yet.


----------



## glam_reaper

Sourisbrune said:


> I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.



I too would love to know any update on Ramesh if you are happy to share Sourisbrune! Thank you


----------



## Jesxia

Sourisbrune said:


> I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.



That is wonderful news, and how exciting! I am interested in what Ramesh said as well, if you are willing to share.

Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sourisbrune said:


> I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.


Would love to be in the loop, @Sourisbrune


----------



## cut_andpaste

@quadmama You’re right. I shouldn’t wish I’m carrying sth else if it’s really a dream bag of my true enjoyment. Can’t get my mind out of the chameleon peacock. Prussian blue looks really too blue for me. And why haven’t I thought of having another leather in peacock? You see the blind spot @Jesxia! Lemme get back to my SA to check if it’s an available choice. Thanks for the great advice and the photos! It’s very generous of you dears.


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> Happy to help! My Cabotine is also a red. It’s absolutely lovely and a great pop of colour for outfits. (Like you, l prefer neutrals but opted for the Cabotine in red because it looked more fun and feminine.)
> 
> My bag is in storage now, but I will try to pull it out and send you mod pictures when I get a chance to go to the locker.
> 
> BTW, I was asking my SA about the larger Cabotin and my SA mentioned there is still a Paprika available in the smaller Cabotine. It’s a bit more orange but still quite lovely. (See pic below)
> 
> View attachment 5033316


Thanks for this pic dear! i find this style to be craftmanship in a bag. I received a message from Vestiare Collective today saying my purchased Gabrielle Reporter was no longer available and that they would cancel my order! Im gutted. I dont know what happened. The seller told me she was on holidays and would be back after 7 days so i dont know if VC decided to cancel the order instead or if it is really true that its not available. I sent a message to the seller and hope she can explain. If not available, i think i will pull the trigger and get this small cabotin in red instead


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Thanks for this pic dear! i find this style to be craftmanship in a bag. I received a message from Vestiare Collective today saying my purchased Gabrielle Reporter was no longer available and that they would cancel my order! Im gutted. I dont know what happened. The seller told me she was on holidays and would be back after 7 days so i dont know if VC decided to cancel the order instead or if it is really true that its not available. I sent a message to the seller and hope she can explain. If not available, i think i will pull the trigger and get this small cabotin in red instead



That is awful! It is too bad that they cancelled it after making you wait. Fingers crossed that this was just a mix up and the seller will be able to rectify matters or provide a plausible explanation.

And if not... there is always the Cabotine.  

BTW, have you ever tried ordering anything from Repzle? They look to be a Korean reseller site. I can’t read Korean but they have this deep red Cabotine which is to die for...









						Moynat Cabotine백 802019 12cm
					





					m.repzle2.co.kr


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> That is awful! It is too bad that they cancelled it after making you wait. Fingers crossed that this was just a mix up and the seller will be able to rectify matters or provide a plausible explanation.
> 
> And if not... there is always the Cabotine.
> 
> BTW, have you ever tried ordering anything from Repzle? They look to be a Korean reseller site. I can’t read Korean but they have this deep red Cabotine which is to die for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moynat Cabotine백 802019 12cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.repzle2.co.kr



Oh ive never ordered anything from that site. The deep red colour looks very nice too. I hope the seller replies my comment and can clarify. The first Moynat bag i was ever attracted to was a gabrielle clutch but it was too clutch for me if that makes any sense lol the reporter fits my casual style better and it fits more so if this is not available i will have to be very patient and wait for another opportunity lol


----------



## suhjinoc

Yinglin said:


> Thanks for this pic dear! i find this style to be craftmanship in a bag. I received a message from Vestiare Collective today saying my purchased Gabrielle Reporter was no longer available and that they would cancel my order! Im gutted. I dont know what happened. The seller told me she was on holidays and would be back after 7 days so i dont know if VC decided to cancel the order instead or if it is really true that its not available. I sent a message to the seller and hope she can explain. If not available, i think i will pull the trigger and get this small cabotin in red instead


That is super disappointing!!!!  Red carotin will be super cute too tho!


femmefatale2021 said:


> The big beautiful store in NYC is closed down . Now only available thru Saks Fifth Avenue .



Is South Coast Plaza one safe from being closed down?


----------



## Aquazzura

Hi guys! I've been reading this thread for a long time and just wanted to say hi and thank you for sharing news, photos and mod shots - so many useful information. Like many of you I've fallen in love with original Ramesh designs, so waiting for the local shop to open after lockdown to try on Gabys 

BTW if someone's interested in Joséphine they still have a few on 24s.com with a discount and currently there's additional 10% off with ULTIMATESFIRST10 code*. *For some reason Js don't show up on the brand page, only when you search for them.


----------



## cut_andpaste

m_ichele said:


> Welcome @cut_andpaste! From your post, it seems you really love peacock which I completely understand! Since you’re unsure about Prussian blue, maybe hold off on SO for now? The pictures of Prussian blue gaby pm you shared are beautiful but these colors are so hard to photograph, it would be best to see in person. I didn’t decide on peacock until I saw the swatch in person and in natural light. Since you wear a lot of neutral colors, Prussian blue would be a great complement to your outfits, but I just don’t sense your enthusiasm for it as much as your beloved peacock. Good luck with your decision but I do hope your peacock bag finds you!





m_ichele said:


> Welcome @cut_andpaste! From your post, it seems you really love peacock which I completely understand! Since you’re unsure about Prussian blue, maybe hold off on SO for now? The pictures of Prussian blue gaby pm you shared are beautiful but these colors are so hard to photograph, it would be best to see in person. I didn’t decide on peacock until I saw the swatch in person and in natural light. Since you wear a lot of neutral colors, Prussian blue would be a great complement to your outfits, but I just don’t sense your enthusiasm for it as much as your beloved peacock. Good luck with your decision but I do hope your peacock bag finds you!



Thank you for the kind words  I can feel your spilling joy over your SO even after this long. Envious!! You can see through my mind lol To your knowledge has the leather ever come back later?


----------



## cut_andpaste

Yinglin said:


> Welcome @cut_andpaste ! Im a newbie to this thread too and the ladies/gents in here are very kind and super helpful. I totally agree with @m_ichele comment here. It seems you are in love with the peacock and the prussian blue not as much. The SO order is pretty expensive so get whatever you are 100% sure you love or else i would think about it more and wait a bit.
> I have a gaby pm in black and i love the style so much that i added a gaby bb in emerald and gold hw in my wishlist lol love the style because im a casual wearer and i only wear neutrals. The prussian blue would pair perfectly with jeans and the gold hw makes it even more special so id definetely would go for it if you ask me. I think if you are like me, this will not be your last Moynat purchase lol


Haha you have brought every classics of Moynat in your warbrode! Well done! Ya you can tell I’m less passionate about the second choice. I really shd think twice before placing an SO. Looking forward to more eye candies from you!! All the photos you shared made my day.


----------



## swallowtails

Aquazzura said:


> Hi guys! I've been reading this thread for a long time and just wanted to say hi and thank you for sharing news, photos and mod shots - so many useful information. Like many of you I've fallen in love with original Ramesh designs, so waiting for the local shop to open after lockdown to try on Gabys
> 
> BTW if someone's interested in Joséphine they still have a few on 24s.com with a discount and currently there's additional 10% off with ULTIMATESFIRST10 code*. *For some reason Js don't show up on the brand page, only when you search for them.



Oh my, thank you! Time to browse...


----------



## Jesxia

femmefatale2021 said:


> View attachment 5034370
> View attachment 5034371
> View attachment 5034372



Thanks for sharing this beauty! What lovely eye candy to herald the oncoming weekend. 

To be clear, is this old stock or is the Cabotin still being produced? I thought this style was being discontinued, along with the Madeline and Danse.


----------



## m_ichele

cut_andpaste said:


> Thank you for the kind words  I can feel your spilling joy over your SO even after this long. Envious!! You can see through my mind lol To your knowledge has the leather ever come back later?


 I’m fairly new to Moynat and only discovered it about 2-3 years ago but from what I recall, peacock taurillon blush leather been used for Gaby MM, Quattro,  and most recently Voyager.  From what I was told when I did my SO, only a designated leather is used for a particular style so for gaby, only taurillon blush is used so you’re limited to the colors they have on hand in that leather. If peacock was available in carat, you can’t request it in that leather because they don’t use that leather for gaby. This was when Ramesh was CD so who knows if that will change with the new one. Oh! And Madeline strap came in peacock recently but that’s carat and it’s called paon I think. Im sure someone else with more knowledge can correct me and chime in.


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> That is awful! It is too bad that they cancelled it after making you wait. Fingers crossed that this was just a mix up and the seller will be able to rectify matters or provide a plausible explanation.
> 
> And if not... there is always the Cabotine.
> 
> BTW, have you ever tried ordering anything from Repzle? They look to be a Korean reseller site. I can’t read Korean but they have this deep red Cabotine which is to die for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moynat Cabotine백 802019 12cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.repzle2.co.kr



Unfortunately, that's almost certainly a rep. 440,000 won comes out to roughly 390 USD. Even pre-owned, that's not an appropriate price for any Moynat bag. 

@Yinglin I think 24s had the Cabotine in a brighter red the last time I checked! That might be a better bet (or maybe even contacting Moynat Paris directly?)


----------



## Jesxia

konacoffee said:


> Unfortunately, that's almost certainly a rep. 440,000 won comes out to roughly 390 USD. Even pre-owned, that's not an appropriate price for any Moynat bag.
> 
> @Yinglin I think 24s had the Cabotine in a brighter red the last time I checked! That might be a better bet (or maybe even contacting Moynat Paris directly?)



I think you are probably right, konacoffee. To be honest, I didn’t run the numbers on the Korean resale site. Was distracted by the lovely deep red bag 

@Yinglin: The 24S site also has an additional 10% off on the bright red Cabotine now. I think another member mentioned this morning that the Josephine only shows up if you do a search for Moynat—this appears to be the case for the Cabotine too. My bag is similar (if not the same) as the red listed on 24S.  If you like the red, I highly recommend the shade as it is a great all-season colour.


----------



## Panthere2015

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!



My Rejane is in peacock and I absolutely love the colour. This colour is very affected by light and can go from a dark green to a teal to a greyish blue. It is very saturated, quite dark and goes well with most neutrals. 
I have not seen prussian blue but it looks much much more blue than peacock. I would wait for peacock to come back or do an SO if possible.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I received a very kind message from Ramesh today.  Details to come- I have to go run errands, but I will let those of you who are interested in what he wrote to me know what he said in a few hours.  Please message me if you’d like to know.


I’d love to hear what he’s up to.  Please post (I’m not sure I know how to DM on a forum ).  Thanks!


----------



## Sourisbrune

The website is up!


----------



## Jesxia

The new Moynat website is up! 

It looks like they are still offering the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby. However, there are no other legacy styles listed online 

Interestingly, the Gabrielle and Gaby are offered through their online store but do not get their own listing under the “Icons” drop-down menu. Wonder if this is simply an oversight, or a sign of things to come?

Also, can a brand new bag design be considered an “Icon” if it has not been tested on the market and proved to be loved by fans?

The site shows a new canvas camera bag that was previously not revealed (if it was, I missed it). See pic below.

There is also a special order section on the new site, but it focuses on trunks and novelty items. This may be just to bring up the brand’s heritage and craftsmanship, and hopefully not indicative that future SO will be limited to non-bag items.

All in all, no great surprises here but some (possibly) worrying signs of further changes.


----------



## konacoffee

I did a test checkout and it seems like shipping from the website is still Europe only. I assume this will change in the future though.

Interesting how some styles require an email to purchase. I assume that they will either connect you to a store with stock or email you once the warehouse has stock.

But is it just me or does the website seem very basic and borderline dated? The HTML/CSS page looks pretty simple, almost as if they bought a template and just swapped out some photos/text. Also, I'm somewhat surprised they're using Shopify for their checkout instead of creating their own checkout pages/system. Not sure if this is a positive or negative, but I will say I associate Shopify with much younger, (startup) brands more than I do luxe or heritage brands.

I'm just nitpicking here, but some of the English phrasing is a bit off to me. Like under "Product Care" it says, "Please do not hesitate to..." or "...these marks are proof of the authenticity of the skins used." I mean, it's not grammatically incorrect, sure. But it is a strange way to phrase care instructions. And "authenticity of the skins"? Am I just being too nitpicky when I say that "authenticity" is a very strange word to use as opposed to "quality" or "enhance the natural beauty of..."? It almost makes me feel like they're saying, "This is definitely real leather. *wink wink, nudge nudge*"

I know Moynat is a French brand, but they have enough of a presence to hire some decent English copywriters. And maybe I'm overreacting here, but honestly speaking - if the website was my first exposure to Moynat I don't think I'd be interested. It's a clean UI and easy to navigate, I'll give it that. But it doesn't seem to fit for a luxury brand.


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> The new Moynat website is up!
> 
> It looks like they are still offering the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby. However, there are no other legacy styles listed online
> 
> Interestingly, the Gabrielle and Gaby are offered through their online store but do not get their own listing under the “Icons” drop-down menu. Wonder if this is simply an oversight, or a sign of things to come?



I noticed that too! I guess now we know that the 6 new styles are here to stay, and I'm not angry about that. It doesn't appeal to me personally, but I understand a new creative director means new styles. 

I am really confused by the exclusion of the Gaby and Gabrielle from the "Icons" lineup. Those are some of Moynat's best-selling bags....


----------



## LJNLori

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!


I love the Prussian blue.  It's so beautiful.  (Now I want this bag too!  )


----------



## Jesxia

konacoffee said:


> I noticed that too! I guess now we know that the 6 new styles are here to stay, and I'm not angry about that. It doesn't appeal to me personally, but I understand a new creative director means new styles.
> 
> I am really confused by the exclusion of the Gaby and Gabrielle from the "Icons" lineup. Those are some of Moynat's best-selling bags....



My SA just told me that SO and personalization is currently only available through the boutiques. So that might be why some bags require e-mail addresses to purchase? Did you notice if this requirement was only for legacy styles, or a mix?

Looks like SO for bags is still an option. Thank goodness, as my Operation FOMO Moynat is still missing key pieces!


----------



## LJNLori

Wait, are the Quatro bags no longer being made?  They are not on the website.


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> My SA just told me that SO and personalization is currently only available through the boutiques. So that might be why some bags require e-mail addresses to purchase? Did you notice if this requirement was only for legacy styles, or a mix?
> 
> Looks like SO for bags is still an option. Thank goodness, as my Operation FOMO Moynat is still missing key pieces!



Seems like a mix. The camera bag and black Flori asks for email as well, so I suspect it's more of a stock issue than one of personalization or SO's.

Yes, I'm quite happy I have an SA who will work with me to get legacy styles/SO's. I'm just seeing how things go for now, though I will probably add another Gaby to my collection this year.


----------



## konacoffee

LJNLori said:


> Wait, are the Quatro bags no longer being made?  They are not on the website.



Quattros were in-store the last time I went (late-Jan) and the SA told me they just released a smaller size. I think it's still being made for now, but if someone else could confirm that would be great.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LJNLori said:


> Wait, are the Quatro bags no longer being made?  They are not on the website.


Moynat has none left- they sold out during the sale.  24S mentions restocking the Quattro in its description.  I wonder what that’s about.
Yes, they could be coming later this year.


----------



## Jesxia

konacoffee said:


> Quattros were in-store the last time I went (late-Jan) and the SA told me they just released a smaller size. I think it's still being made for now, but if someone else could confirm that would be great.



My SA said Quattros are being discontinued as the company is pushing the new canvas styles. 

My SA did say that Quattros may be easier to SO though, due to their simpler construction.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jesxia said:


> The new Moynat website is up!
> 
> It looks like they are still offering the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby. However, there are no other legacy styles listed online
> 
> Interestingly, the Gabrielle and Gaby are offered through their online store but do not get their own listing under the “Icons” drop-down menu. Wonder if this is simply an oversight, or a sign of things to come?
> 
> Also, can a brand new bag design be considered an “Icon” if it has not been tested on the market and proved to be loved by fans?
> 
> The site shows a new canvas camera bag that was previously not revealed (if it was, I missed it). See pic below.
> 
> There is also a special order section on the new site, but it focuses on trunks and novelty items. This may be just to bring up the brand’s heritage and craftsmanship, and hopefully not indicative that future SO will be limited to non-bag items.
> 
> All in all, no great surprises here but some (possibly) worrying signs of further changes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035027


Is it just me or is the tag LV style (unnecessary) and the ‘Moynat’ logo redundant in the canvas and 2cm away, on the leather tag.
The bags are so small (except the Voyager).  They should’ve made pm and mm sizes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jesxia said:


> My SA said Quattros are being discontinued as the company is pushing the new canvas styles.
> 
> My SA did say that Quattros may be easier to SO though, due to their simpler construction.


Thank you.


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> My SA said Quattros are being discontinued as the company is pushing the new canvas styles.
> 
> My SA did say that Quattros may be easier to SO though, due to their simpler construction.



Aww, that's unfortunate. The quattro is such a nice style. I wonder if they'll bring back the canvas horizontal quattro? I've seen a few on eBay and the like.

I'd rather have the leather option still be available, but if they wanted to push their canvas pieces _and_ retain some iconic styles, this would be a good way to do it.


----------



## Aquazzura

Hmm also new designs on site has lots of photos unlike old designs   And what about more colour choices for Gaby and Gabrielle?  
Although green Voyage looks nice on site pics


----------



## kipp

konacoffee said:


> I did a test checkout and it seems like shipping from the website is still Europe only. I assume this will change in the future though.
> 
> Interesting how some styles require an email to purchase. I assume that they will either connect you to a store with stock or email you once the warehouse has stock.
> 
> But is it just me or does the website seem very basic and borderline dated? The HTML/CSS page looks pretty simple, almost as if they bought a template and just swapped out some photos/text. Also, I'm somewhat surprised they're using Shopify for their checkout instead of creating their own checkout pages/system. Not sure if this is a positive or negative, but I will say I associate Shopify with much younger, (startup) brands more than I do luxe or heritage brands.
> 
> I'm just nitpicking here, but some of the English phrasing is a bit off to me. Like under "Product Care" it says, "Please do not hesitate to..." or "...these marks are proof of the authenticity of the skins used." I mean, it's not grammatically incorrect, sure. But it is a strange way to phrase care instructions. And "authenticity of the skins"? Am I just being too nitpicky when I say that "authenticity" is a very strange word to use as opposed to "quality" or "enhance the natural beauty of..."? It almost makes me feel like they're saying, "This is definitely real leather. *wink wink, nudge nudge*"
> 
> I know Moynat is a French brand, but they have enough of a presence to hire some decent English copywriters. And maybe I'm overreacting here, but honestly speaking - if the website was my first exposure to Moynat I don't think I'd be interested. It's a clean UI and easy to navigate, I'll give it that. But it doesn't seem to fit for a luxury brand.



Totally agree.  The website isn't very impressive in any way, and especially for a luxury brand.  I think most of us who are used to the idiosyncracies of other French luxury brands (eg. Hermes) will still think the language, layout, whole presentation isn't up to par.


----------



## Sourisbrune

The across straps look like LV’s extra straps.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> The across straps look like LV’s extra straps.



Potentially an unpopular opinion here, but I really like the across straps (though they are admittedly very simple). I actually would like to see more shoulder straps/accessories from Moynat in the future.

Speaking of accessories, I didn't see any online. Maybe they're planning on adding more pages to their website at a later date? Or will they do something like Hermes and not have all their styles/stock online? Very curious to see how things will go.

I also find it funny how they just updated the Danse design, but there does not seem to be any new indication of the Danse anywhere on their social media/elsewhere. Same with the Quattro tote. Why update the design/create new sizes only to shelf them so shortly after?

I'll just say the choices made so far have been interesting to say the least.


----------



## Hermesanity

kipp said:


> Totally agree.  The website isn't very impressive in any way, and especially for a luxury brand.  I think most of us who are used to the idiosyncracies of other French luxury brands (eg. Hermes) will still think the language, layout, whole presentation isn't up to par.


My first thought seeing the website was - they took it down for that long, for THAT???

I don't think their website was ever particularly notable, but for all the talk about appealing to a younger generation, the new website certainly isn't doing them any favours.


----------



## Hermesanity

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!


Welcome to the forum!  As many ladies have said, I find Prussian Blue to be quite different from Peacock. PB stays blue across different lighting, and is definitely in the cool blue side of the scale.  

Good luck deciding - and hunting for the perfect Gaby!


----------



## littleunicorn

Hermesanity said:


> My first thought seeing the website was - they took it down for that long, for THAT???


Well said - this is exactly my reaction!


----------



## suhjinoc

Hermesanity said:


> My first thought seeing the website was - they took it down for that long, for THAT???
> 
> I don't think their website was ever particularly notable, but for all the talk about appealing to a younger generation, the new website certainly isn't doing them any favours.



That was my reaction too. I expected it to ne pretty bad after reading some reviews here, but wow...


----------



## Jesxia

femmefatale2021 said:


> They are already no longer make those cabotin or danse or madeline . Get some while it’s still available at the store .



Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Fancyfree

konacoffee said:


> I did a test checkout and it seems like shipping from the website is still Europe only. I assume this will change in the future though.
> 
> Interesting how some styles require an email to purchase. I assume that they will either connect you to a store with stock or email you once the warehouse has stock.
> 
> But is it just me or does the website seem very basic and borderline dated? The HTML/CSS page looks pretty simple, almost as if they bought a template and just swapped out some photos/text. Also, I'm somewhat surprised they're using Shopify for their checkout instead of creating their own checkout pages/system. Not sure if this is a positive or negative, but I will say I associate Shopify with much younger, (startup) brands more than I do luxe or heritage brands.
> 
> I'm just nitpicking here, but some of the English phrasing is a bit off to me. Like under "Product Care" it says, "Please do not hesitate to..." or "...these marks are proof of the authenticity of the skins used." I mean, it's not grammatically incorrect, sure. But it is a strange way to phrase care instructions. And "authenticity of the skins"? Am I just being too nitpicky when I say that "authenticity" is a very strange word to use as opposed to "quality" or "enhance the natural beauty of..."? It almost makes me feel like they're saying, "This is definitely real leather. *wink wink, nudge nudge*"
> 
> I know Moynat is a French brand, but they have enough of a presence to hire some decent English copywriters. And maybe I'm overreacting here, but honestly speaking - if the website was my first exposure to Moynat I don't think I'd be interested. It's a clean UI and easy to navigate, I'll give it that. But it doesn't seem to fit for a luxury brand.


I do so agree. Very basic and unelegant website.

And the texts are really _*shockingly*_ poor and amateurish.

_"As any other Moynat accomplishment, the Réjane requires intimate attention from a team of artisans to be realised. Designed using a complex technique known as bords francs in which the leather edges of the piece are all exposed once, each bag is the result of 20 hours of craftsmanship. Much like a performance at the Paris theatre, it’s a delicate dance between precise execution and esteemed creativity."_​
*Good grief  *

This text looks as if has been written by a 15 year old trying to impress.
I can't even understand what it is trying to convey 

To me, the new Moynat website is *embarrassing *


----------



## Sourisbrune

Fancyfree said:


> I do so agree. Very basic and unelegant website.
> 
> And the texts are really _*shockingly*_ poor and amateurish.
> 
> _"As any other Moynat accomplishment, the Réjane requires intimate attention from a team of artisans to be realised. Designed using a complex technique known as bords francs in which the leather edges of the piece are all exposed once, each bag is the result of 20 hours of craftsmanship. Much like a performance at the Paris theatre, it’s a delicate dance between precise execution and esteemed creativity."_​
> *Good grief  *
> 
> This text looks as if has been written by a 15 year old trying to impress.
> I can't even understand what it is trying to convey
> 
> To me, the new Moynat website is *embarrassing *


 “A 15-year-old trying to impress.” Your comment reminds me of my daughter’s essays for school. When she needs to use a certain number of words, she draws her thoughts out and makes her sentences sound flowery.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> Potentially an unpopular opinion here, but I really like the across straps (though they are admittedly very simple). I actually would like to see more shoulder straps/accessories from Moynat in the future.
> 
> Speaking of accessories, I didn't see any online. Maybe they're planning on adding more pages to their website at a later date? Or will they do something like Hermes and not have all their styles/stock online? Very curious to see how things will go.
> 
> I also find it funny how they just updated the Danse design, but there does not seem to be any new indication of the Danse anywhere on their social media/elsewhere. Same with the Quattro tote. Why update the design/create new sizes only to shelf them so shortly after?
> 
> I'll just say the choices made so far have been interesting to say the least.



This is what I mean by the straps remind me of LV straps-


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> This is what I mean by the straps remind me of LV straps-
> View attachment 5035237
> View attachment 5035240
> View attachment 5035238
> View attachment 5035242
> View attachment 5035241
> View attachment 5035239


Ugh. So much for not being like LV.


----------



## swallowtails

Does anyone have the small josephine? Was wondering about how much stuff could fit in it. There is a particularly gorgeous grey/blue one on 24s right now. Https://www.24s.com/en-sg/josephine-bag-moynat_MOYV9Y32BL2ZZZZZ02

I'm on the fence with it as my wardrobe palette is quite dark (army and jewel greens and mostly greys and blacks, my bags are all black) but I love the blue and the way it pops against the neutral cool grey!


----------



## optimisticqt

swallowtails said:


> Does anyone have the small josephine? Was wondering about how much stuff could fit in it. There is a particularly gorgeous grey/blue one on 24s right now. Https://www.24s.com/en-sg/josephine-bag-moynat_MOYV9Y32BL2ZZZZZ02


 The small fits a full size wallet, sunglasses, car key and iPhone. Note that the opening is shorter than the base so you'll have to get used to taking things out from one end (if the item fits the full length of the bag). The leather is delicious!


----------



## m_ichele

swallowtails said:


> Does anyone have the small josephine? Was wondering about how much stuff could fit in it. There is a particularly gorgeous grey/blue one on 24s right now. Https://www.24s.com/en-sg/josephine-bag-moynat_MOYV9Y32BL2ZZZZZ02
> 
> I'm on the fence with it as my wardrobe palette is quite dark (army and jewel greens and mostly greys and blacks, my bags are all black) but I love the blue and the way it pops against the neutral cool grey!


This Josephine will complement your wardrobe nicely! I’m able to fit two pairs of glasses in soft cases, my iPhone and 3 slg’s and there’s still room. Sometimes I throw my husbands phone and his wallet (which is actually a card holder and not a regular wallet) in there too. Josephine’s also very comfortable to carry by hand, arm, shoulder and crossbody


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> The new Moynat website is up!
> 
> It looks like they are still offering the Rejane, Gabrielle and Gaby. However, there are no other legacy styles listed online
> 
> Interestingly, the Gabrielle and Gaby are offered through their online store but do not get their own listing under the “Icons” drop-down menu. Wonder if this is simply an oversight, or a sign of things to come?
> 
> Also, can a brand new bag design be considered an “Icon” if it has not been tested on the market and proved to be loved by fans?
> 
> The site shows a new canvas camera bag that was previously not revealed (if it was, I missed it). See pic below.
> 
> There is also a special order section on the new site, but it focuses on trunks and novelty items. This may be just to bring up the brand’s heritage and craftsmanship, and hopefully not indicative that future SO will be limited to non-bag items.
> 
> All in all, no great surprises here but some (possibly) worrying signs of further changes.



Dear, I have to say I 100% agree with this and I thought exactly the same when i saw it because the Gaby and Gabrielle are my fave styles so when i didnt see them as "icons" but i saw the brand new bags which have A LOT to prove, i just felt punch on the face by Moynat. This little things show no respect for the former CD, it is only about feeding the new CD ego and it happens to often in fashion. As already suspected, i will be hunting down all Ramesh styles i love but uncertain on whether Moynat will be offering me anything interesting as a handbag lover.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> The across straps look like LV’s extra straps.


They remind me of Celine new straps promoted for the 16 bag lol


----------



## swallowtails

On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?


----------



## Yinglin

swallowtails said:


> On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?



Most of my bags tend to have minimal hw and the ones that have are either in palladium or in light gold. However, the two Moynat bags that I bought are in gold hw. I find Moynat hw finish very shiny and pretty so i think it makes the bags timeless. Im not fond of gold hw but i noticed im mostly attracted to Moynat bags in gold. My next purchase will be a Gaby bb in emerald and gold (fingers crossed it wont be sold out).


----------



## Greenredapple

swallowtails said:


> On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?



I agree on the antique front. I think this is more prominent with some of the knightly's designs with more or bigger hardware pieces. The black flori with ghw looks very gaudy to me. On the classic designs ghw look, well classic since the ratio of hardware and leather is well balanced in my opinion.


----------



## Fancyfree

swallowtails said:


> On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?


I am biased because I prefer silver/palladium coloured hardware to gold coloured hardware.

I have "my own logic" :
"It ain't _real _gold, so don't pretend / don't fake it" ​
Also, I feel silver/palladium coloured hardware and brass are hardware neutrals that can be combined with any colour, also in jewellery.

It annoys / frustrates me that very many brands only do gold or light gold hardware on their otherwise desirable bags


----------



## quadmama

swallowtails said:


> Does anyone have the small josephine? Was wondering about how much stuff could fit in it. There is a particularly gorgeous grey/blue one on 24s right now. Https://www.24s.com/en-sg/josephine-bag-moynat_MOYV9Y32BL2ZZZZZ02
> 
> I'm on the fence with it as my wardrobe palette is quite dark (army and jewel greens and mostly greys and blacks, my bags are all black) but I love the blue and the way it pops against the neutral cool grey!



Funny you asked. My bag of the week. 
I use this color combo in the warmer months when I need a bit more color.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> Funny you asked. My bag of the week.
> I use this color combo in the warmer months when I need a bit more color.


Nice Josephine but LOL Snoopy really caught my eye - who makes that darling pochette?


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Dear, I have to say I 100% agree with this and I thought exactly the same when i saw it because the Gaby and Gabrielle are my fave styles so when i didnt see them as "icons" but i saw the brand new bags which have A LOT to prove, i just felt punch on the face by Moynat. This little things show no respect for the former CD, it is only about feeding the new CD ego and it happens to often in fashion. As already suspected, i will be hunting down all Ramesh styles i love but uncertain on whether Moynat will be offering me anything interesting as a handbag lover.



Sadly, I think we do need to step up our hunt of Ramesh era pieces. And even then, I am not sure how long the remaining 3 legacy styles will be available.

This is my latest find: Madeline in Peacock and Wood Rose. I thought about getting the Gabrielle in Wood Rose like you, but decided to go with a more subdued pop of pink instead. The bag is on its way to me, so hopefully it is as stunning IRL as it is in the pictures!





Did you ever hear back from the seller about why your purchase of the Black Gabrielle Reporter was suddenly cancelled?


----------



## Jesxia

Greenredapple said:


> I agree on the antique front. I think this is more prominent with some of the knightly's designs with more or bigger hardware pieces. The black flori with ghw looks very gaudy to me. On the classic designs ghw look, well classic since the ratio of hardware and leather is well balanced in my opinion.



I completely agree with your comment about the hardware proportion.

The colour of the hardware on the classic designs can be chosen to complement the leather tone or create a different look because they are proportionate and allow the quality of the leather to shine. This discussion chain is a great example of how PHW and GHW can both work on a similar toned bag, to different positive effect: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/post-34386929

However, the new designs focus too much on the hardware, making the overall effect look conflicted, dated and less versatile.

I am reminded of Dior’s replacement of its tasteful champagne-toned charms with 80s-style 24k gold hardware a few years back. (Design conflict can sometimes birth truly cutting-edge art, but it was not for me.)


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> Nice Josephine but LOL Snoopy really caught my eye - who makes that darling pochette?


LOL - my thought exactly!


----------



## Sourisbrune

swallowtails said:


> On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?


I think the tone of the gold is off on the new bags.  It’s not a classic, light gold.  The ghw on the Réjane, Gabrielle and Gaby is beautiful.  Just My opinion.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jesxia said:


> Sadly, I think we do need to step up our hunt of Ramesh era pieces. And even then, I am not sure how long the remaining 3 legacy styles will be available.
> 
> This is my latest find: Madeline in Peacock and Wood Rose. I thought about getting the Gabrielle in Wood Rose like you, but decided to go with a more subdued pop of pink instead. The bag is on its way to me, so hopefully it is as stunning IRL as it is in the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 5035639
> View attachment 5035640
> 
> 
> Did you ever hear back from the seller about why your purchase of the Black Gabrielle Reporter was suddenly cancelled?


 This bag is gorgeous! I love the color combination!


----------



## konacoffee

swallowtails said:


> On an unrelated note, what do you ladies think of the introduction of gold hw on classic designs and the whole Moynat repertoire in general? I'm usually a ghw person but I guess I'm so used to seeing phw that I feel gold makes the bags look antique (and not in a good way?). Idk, I'm conflicted. Thoughts?



Though most of my M bags are phw, I've seen several in-store with gold and they're always cute. Without seeing the new bags in-person, I'm holding off judgement on the hardware for now.

Rather than the hardware color, I think it's just the hardware design/amount of space they take up that's throwing people off. The Voyager in Tourterelle/PHW is growing on me, though I'd hold off for at least 6 months to make sure it's not just the novelty of it, and the Paon/GHW is cute enough. But on the Flori in Black/GHW the hardware just looks gaudy and obnoxious. Maybe if they had made the hardware slightly smaller and combined palladium and gold (like on Cabotine) it might've worked better.

Speaking of which, why reuse the same lock mechanism from LV designs instead of using the ones from Moynat's books? Seems like a strange choice.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Did anyone realize that there are bags obviously made in Italy? https://www.moynat.com/collections/all/products/wheel-bb?variant=39488642613433


----------



## Passerine123

I love the Ocean color for the Regane but see it online only in the nano. Can you get that color in the PM size? 

Mourning the loss of Danse, Cabotin and the other styles that made Moynat stand out. These new styles are nice but there are plenty like them already on the market.


----------



## konacoffee

pinkorchid20 said:


> Did anyone realize that there are bags obviously made in Italy? https://www.moynat.com/collections/all/products/wheel-bb?variant=39488642613433
> 
> View attachment 5035769



Hmm....that's strange. I noticed most of the legacy styles (Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby) are still made in France. But the Oh Totes now say either made in France or Italy. 

I just pulled 6 or so different pages and the separation seems to be canvas pieces might be made in Italy and leather pieces are still made in France. I can see that changing though. :\


----------



## quadmama

bagnut1 said:


> Nice Josephine but LOL Snoopy really caught my eye - who makes that darling pochette?



Oh, funny! It's from Uniqlo about a couple of months ago. A collaboration with a Japanese artist. I like to mix my luxury items with cute childhood favorites.


----------



## konacoffee

quadmama said:


> Oh, funny! It's from Uniqlo about a couple of months ago. A collaboration with a Japanese artist. I like to mix my luxury items with cute childhood favorites.



That's adorable! I also have really cheap cat items (coin purses, keychains, etc) that I carry in my bag or some cute charms I hang off my bag for a bit of childhood whimsy. I love having great bags, but still giving it that touch of nostalgic or whimsical charm.


----------



## pinkorchid20

konacoffee said:


> Hmm....that's strange. I noticed most of the legacy styles (Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby) are still made in France. But the Oh Totes now say either made in France or Italy.
> 
> I just pulled 6 or so different pages and the separation seems to be canvas pieces might be made in Italy and leather pieces are still made in France. I can see that changing though. :\


I saw one canvas bag made in France as I had assumed the same. I am surely worried about the level of craftsmanship involved if factories in Italy are used that also produce bags from other brands. I hope it’s just during a transition phase while the French artisans learn to work with canvas and the new designs, but would assume made in Italy means no hand-stitching involved.


----------



## quadmama

pinkorchid20 said:


> Did anyone realize that there are bags obviously made in Italy? https://www.moynat.com/collections/all/products/wheel-bb?variant=39488642613433
> 
> View attachment 5035769



I noticed it when I looked at the website. I am guessing it's probably being made in the same LV factory in Italy since some of their items are made in Italy. I owned a Pochette Metis made in Italy a few years back.  I sincerely hope the leather items remain made in France.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> Did anyone realize that there are bags obviously made in Italy? https://www.moynat.com/collections/all/products/wheel-bb?variant=39488642613433
> 
> View attachment 5035769





konacoffee said:


> Hmm....that's strange. I noticed most of the legacy styles (Rejane, Gabrielle, Gaby) are still made in France. But the Oh Totes now say either made in France or Italy.
> 
> I just pulled 6 or so different pages and the separation seems to be canvas pieces might be made in Italy and leather pieces are still made in France. I can see that changing though. :\





pinkorchid20 said:


> I saw one canvas bag made in France as I had assumed the same. I am surely worried about the level of craftsmanship involved if factories in Italy are used that also produce bags from other brands. I hope it’s just during a transition phase while the French artisans learn to work with canvas and the new designs, but would assume made in Italy means no hand-stitching involved.





quadmama said:


> I noticed it when I looked at the website. I am guessing it's probably being made in the same LV factory in Italy since some of their items are made in Italy. I owned a Pochette Metis made in Italy a few years back.  I sincerely hope the leather items remain made in France.



I am sickened by the thought that of some of the bags are made in Italy.  That means they are not made in the Moynat workshop by an artisan, but instead made in a foreign and not Moynat-owned factory by people who work on various brands of bags.  This model has lead to the quality problems of Chanel, LV and more.  This tells me LVMH is leading the charge for quantity over old world charm.  I suppose this is my wake-up call.


----------



## mizuwari18

quadmama said:


> Oh, funny! It's from Uniqlo about a couple of months ago. A collaboration with a Japanese artist. I like to mix my luxury items with cute childhood favorites.



Sorry to be off topic, but I was totally bummed when I missed out on that Yu Nagaba collection.  The pouches sold out so fast where I am!


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm thinking....

Instead of grieving over the downfall of Moynat....

Those of us who are fortunate enough to own one or more Ramesh / Moynat bags have reason to be _*so*_ happy !
And so grateful to our good fortune!
That _*we*_ were able to aquire the most _*gorgeous*_ bags ever created 

For an extremely brief episode in history, Ramesh Nair created Moynat bags, 
and I am fortunate enough to own one !

So I don't actually need to worry about what Moynat chooses to do after Ramesh left


----------



## m_ichele

Fancyfree said:


> I'm thinking....
> 
> Instead of grieving over the downfall of Moynat....
> 
> Those of us who are fortunate enough to own one or more Ramesh / Moynat bags have reason to be _*so*_ happy !
> And so grateful to our good fortune!
> That _*we*_ were able to aquire the most _*gorgeous*_ bags ever created
> 
> For an extremely brief episode in history, Ramesh Nair created Moynat bags,
> and I am fortunate enough to own one !
> 
> So I don't actually need to worry about what Moynat chooses to do after Ramesh left


Fantastic way to reframe things!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Fancyfree said:


> I'm thinking....
> 
> Instead of grieving over the downfall of Moynat....
> 
> Those of us who are fortunate enough to own one or more Ramesh / Moynat bags have reason to be _*so*_ happy !
> And so grateful to our good fortune!
> That _*we*_ were able to aquire the most _*gorgeous*_ bags ever created
> 
> For an extremely brief episode in history, Ramesh Nair created Moynat bags,
> and I am fortunate enough to own one !
> 
> So I don't actually need to worry about what Moynat chooses to do after Ramesh left


Yeah, I whole heartedly agree with your wise words.  I’ve been over the launch for a while.  It wasn’t a Knightly v. Nair thing for me, it was a Moynat staying Moynat thing.  It’s difficult to find affordable () handcrafted and beautiful MiF bags from a small luxury house nowadays.  For me, each little thing I find out about the new Moynat is like a little gut sucker-punch because I truly love the company.  I’m over it.  I wish Knightly the best of luck and I’m looking forward to the next little brand Ramesh and other talented designers are trying to revive.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> During the lockdown , Only some new totes which are recently made using factory in Italy  .  It is stamped made in italy with the label . All others made in france


 Femmefatale, I’m glad to read Made in Italy is only temporary (especially since both France and Italy are in lockdown), and I’m hope the website will notify customers when all bags are once again made in the French workshop by stating ‘Made in France’.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmefatale2021 said:


> Only few pieces of only totes made exception because the factory is placed in Italy , doesn’t mean Italian make it .
> Louis Vuitton Paris even has products with  made in USA label


Thank you.


----------



## Fancyfree

femmefatale2021 said:


> Thank you guys . They are size medium


I'm afraid I get really confused about Moynat sizes.

I've never quite got the hang of the relationship between BB/PM/MM/nano/mini/petite/small/medium etc 
(And googling "Moynat Gabrielle sizes" is NOT enlightening )

*Medium.*_._.. hmmm...is that 22.5 x 31 x 12 cm? Or 25 x 9 x 28 cm?  26 x 18 cm? 31 x 21 cm?  

Dear @femmefatale2021, can you please tell me how tall and wide your Gabrielles are?


----------



## quadmama

mizuwari18 said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but I was totally bummed when I missed out on that Yu Nagaba collection.  The pouches sold out so fast where I am!


Oh, same here. I had to mark down the launch day and ordered it on the day of. Yes, these "limited edition" items get to me even though they are not luxury items at all!


----------



## Yinglin

Fancyfree said:


> I am biased because I prefer silver/palladium coloured hardware to gold coloured hardware.
> 
> I have "my own logic" :
> "It ain't _real _gold, so don't pretend / don't fake it" ​
> Also, I feel silver/palladium coloured hardware and brass are hardware neutrals that can be combined with any colour, also in jewellery.
> 
> It annoys / frustrates me that very many brands only do gold or light gold hardware on their otherwise desirable bags


My SA said their gold HW is 18k gold plated on palladium, so not 100% gold but at least it has something lol



Sourisbrune said:


> This bag is gorgeous! I love the color combination!


Agree, love wood rose! and that peacock colour is gaining my heart lol



Fancyfree said:


> I'm afraid I get really confused about Moynat sizes.
> 
> I've never quite got the hang of the relationship between BB/PM/MM/nano/mini/petite/small/medium etc
> (And googling "Moynat Gabrielle sizes" is NOT enlightening )
> 
> *Medium.*_._.. hmmm...is that 22.5 x 31 x 12 cm? Or 25 x 9 x 28 cm?  26 x 18 cm? 31 x 21 cm?
> 
> Dear @femmefatale2021, can you please tell me how tall and wide your Gabrielles are?



Hi dear, hope the chart below helps you. Basically, anything  0cm in width is considered small size and >=30cm is considered medium. The gaby is a tiny bit larger because it is more slouchy than the more structured Gabrielle and Rejane styles.
I couldn't find the width of a medium rejane anywhere so maybe someone in this forum can help ~



WidthNanoBB/MiniPM/petiteMM/MediumGaby-23 cm / 9.1"29 cm / 11.4 "33 cm / 13 "Gabrielle-21 cm / 8.3 "26 cm / 10.2 "31 cm / 12.2 "Rejane14.5 cm / 5.7 "20 cm / 7.9 "26 cm / 10.2 "???


----------



## Hermesanity

m_ichele said:


> This Josephine will complement your wardrobe nicely! I’m able to fit two pairs of glasses in soft cases, my iPhone and 3 slg’s and there’s still room. Sometimes I throw my husbands phone and his wallet (which is actually a card holder and not a regular wallet) in there too. Josephine’s also very comfortable to carry by hand, arm, shoulder and crossbody


I completely agree with this.  Josephines are so functional and hold more than it looks - while being light and very easy to carry at the same time!  I fit a card holder, calvi with keys, tissues, hand sanitizer, face covering, sunglasses and various toddler snacks with room to spare. In a pinch I leave the top unclasped and can slip in even more things (not the prettiest, but functional).  I have the Prussian blue body and polar trim Josephine and it works great with my mostly black, gray and navy wardrobe.  They also transform into a very ladylike bag handheld and can transition to evening easily.

I love the Josephine so much I am wondering if I should get the big size for travel, but am holding off since I'm obviously not travelling right now!  But FOMO runs deep.

Edited to add a picture of my Josephine against neutrals.


----------



## Hermesanity

konacoffee said:


> Though most of my M bags are phw, I've seen several in-store with gold and they're always cute. Without seeing the new bags in-person, I'm holding off judgement on the hardware for now.
> 
> Rather than the hardware color, I think it's just the hardware design/amount of space they take up that's throwing people off. The Voyager in Tourterelle/PHW is growing on me, though I'd hold off for at least 6 months to make sure it's not just the novelty of it, and the Paon/GHW is cute enough. But on the Flori in Black/GHW the hardware just looks gaudy and obnoxious. Maybe if they had made the hardware slightly smaller and combined palladium and gold (like on Cabotine) it might've worked better.
> 
> Speaking of which, why reuse the same lock mechanism from LV designs instead of using the ones from Moynat's books? Seems like a strange choice.


The black and gold Flori on the website threw me off.  It seemed too bling - it's a combination of the size and tone.  I remember when I was just introduced to Moynat in 2012 and there was no gold HW then!  The SA specifically told me Ramesh intentionally used only palladium.  It was not until a few years later that I started seeing the lighter Moynat gold colour which I think is very subtle and discreet.


----------



## Fancyfree

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear, hope the chart below helps you. Basically, anything  0cm in width is considered small size and >=30cm is considered medium. The gaby is a tiny bit larger because it is more slouchy than the more structured Gabrielle and Rejane styles.
> I couldn't find the width of a medium rejane anywhere so maybe someone in this forum can help ~
> 
> 
> 
> WidthNanoBB/MiniPM/petiteMM/MediumGaby-23 cm / 9.1"29 cm / 11.4 "33 cm / 13 "Gabrielle-21 cm / 8.3 "26 cm / 10.2 "31 cm / 12.2 "Rejane14.5 cm / 5.7 "20 cm / 7.9 "26 cm / 10.2 "???


Thank you, @Yinglin! And I know the width of the largest Rejane,- it is 30 cm .
No wonder I have found the sizing confusing, if the Medium Gabrielle actually is the largest Gabrielle


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> My SA said their gold HW is 18k gold plated on palladium, so not 100% gold but at least it has something lol


Moynat’s ghw used to cost a bit more than the phw bags, and then two years ago that stopped.  I’m surprised they still gold plate the palladium on some bags, but charge the same price.


----------



## Fancyfree

femmefatale2021 said:


> They used to be 100 more for Gold hardware . Now the price is even
> Gabrielle BB ( small ) - PM Medium - MM LArge
> Rejane : Nano ( Smallest ) - BB ( Small ) - 23 ( special size between BB and PM ) - PM ( Medium ) - MM ( jumbo )


Oh dear, I am again confused ... 
So your beautiful Gabrielles.... are Medium _and _PM..... and are they 26cm wide????*?*


----------



## Sourisbrune

+


----------



## Bagaholic222

Hermesanity said:


> I completely agree with this.  Josephines are so functional and hold more than it looks - while being light and very easy to carry at the same time!  I fit a card holder, calvi with keys, tissues, hand sanitizer, face covering, sunglasses and various toddler snacks with room to spare. In a pinch I leave the top unclasped and can slip in even more things (not the prettiest, but functional).  I have the Prussian blue body and polar trim Josephine and it works great with my mostly black, gray and navy wardrobe.  They also transform into a very ladylike bag handheld and can transition to evening easily.
> 
> I love the Josephine so much I am wondering if I should get the big size for travel, but am holding off since I'm obviously not travelling right now!  But FOMO runs deep.
> 
> Edited to add a picture of my Josephine against neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5036611


I ended up getting up the large (mm?) last year because it was such a practical bag and so light!  I haven't had a change to use it yet because I'm still WFH, but I am sure that it will be a regular once life return to 'normal'.    I don't feel like I need to baby the Josephine unlike the Bolide which I was contemplating.


----------



## bagnut1

MM is medium. GM is large. BB is smaller than small (PM). At least in the US.

Also there was a special GM (35 cm) Rejane size but not in regular production, only a few pieces made.


----------



## Hermesanity

Bagaholic222 said:


> I ended up getting up the large (mm?) last year because it was such a practical bag and so light!  I haven't had a change to use it yet because I'm still WFH, but I am sure that it will be a regular once life return to 'normal'.    I don't feel like I need to baby the Josephine unlike the Bolide which I was contemplating.


Oh dear, this is quite enabling. The bag I use most for travel isn't the easiest to get in and out of (though I've put up with it for almost 10 years lol), so am rather tempted!


----------



## swallowtails

m_ichele said:


> This Josephine will complement your wardrobe nicely! I’m able to fit two pairs of glasses in soft cases, my iPhone and 3 slg’s and there’s still room. Sometimes I throw my husbands phone and his wallet (which is actually a card holder and not a regular wallet) in there too. Josephine’s also very comfortable to carry by hand, arm, shoulder and crossbody





quadmama said:


> Funny you asked. My bag of the week.
> I use this color combo in the warmer months when I need a bit more color.





Bagaholic222 said:


> I ended up getting up the large (mm?) last year because it was such a practical bag and so light!  I haven't had a change to use it yet because I'm still WFH, but I am sure that it will be a regular once life return to 'normal'.    I don't feel like I need to baby the Josephine unlike the Bolide which I was contemplating.



Thank you so much ladies for your thoughts and photos!  This thread is really enabling, haha. I will give it some more thought as to which colour to pick as the idea of a non-black bag makes me very nervous indeed and I try to keep my collection as uncomplicated as I can. I definitely love the josephine shape, how it can be dressed up or down, and its functionality! The PM size looks like it can fit everything I carry day to day.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat’s ghw used to cost a bit more than the phw bags, and then two years ago that stopped.  I’m surprised they still gold plate the palladium on some bags, but charge the same price.


Oh thats confusing. I will ask her again later because i think she mentioned gold hw is more expensive and they produce less quantities. Maybe I misunderstood her because we communicate in mandarin and i am not native :-/


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> Oh thats confusing. I will ask her again later because i think she mentioned gold hw is more expensive and they produce less quantities. Maybe I misunderstood her because we communicate in mandarin and i am not native :-/


Gold hardware and palladium hardware are now the same price and gold hardware is not used as often in the Ramesh pieces.


----------



## mystar9898

Hello, my dear M tPF fam! Oh dear, I have over 40 pages of posts I just have to catch up to...pretty sure there's been a lot of talk about the new designs that have come out  In the meantime, I thought I'd pop in and share my Ramesh era babies that are now in my hands!

These are the Madeleine strap in desert rose/celadon, accessorized with my CNY 2021 ox charm (which I likely will use with my Gaby BB in fog/light gray), and the Gabrielle BB in storm, accessorized with the Across strap and an H twilly. I likely won't wear them all this overdressed and overaccessorized But I'm actually starting to think the Gabrielle looks happy with its twilly and strap... And oh, I'm so glad I took some of your advice here (will tag/message you later!) and got the (Ramesh era!) Across strap. The strap lies perfectly across the body. It is so light, so comfortable, and so much better than the thin leather straps that generally come with the bags. Really worth it. One of my best friends saw it and is now ordering her own to go with her gold H Kelly!!

Photos taken in afternoon sunlight, so some photos may appear a bit warmer. I've also shortened my Maddie strap to a handheld and love it this way!






I love them both and while I can't use them as we come into another lockdown, I'm happy to have them in my collection. Our Ramesh era bags will always be so, so special.

Have a good Sunday and hope I get to catch up on all the chatter I've missed soon! Stay safe and take care


----------



## Bagaholic222

mystar9898 said:


> Hello, my dear M tPF fam! Oh dear, I have over 40 pages of posts I just have to catch up to...pretty sure there's been a lot of talk about the new designs that have come out  In the meantime, I thought I'd pop in and share my Ramesh era babies that are now in my hands!
> 
> These are the Madeleine strap in desert rose/celadon, accessorized with my CNY 2021 ox charm (which I likely will use with my Gaby BB in fog/light gray), and the Gabrielle BB in storm, accessorized with the Across strap and an H twilly. I likely won't wear them all this overdressed and overaccessorized But I'm actually starting to think the Gabrielle looks happy with its twilly and strap... And oh, I'm so glad I took some of your advice here (will tag/message you later!) and got the (Ramesh era!) Across strap. The strap lies perfectly across the body. It is so light, so comfortable, and so much better than the thin leather straps that generally come with the bags. Really worth it. One of my best friends saw it and is now ordering her own to go with her gold H Kelly!!
> 
> Photos taken in afternoon sunlight, so some photos may appear a bit warmer. I've also shortened my Maddie strap to a handheld and love it this way!
> 
> View attachment 5037759
> View attachment 5037760
> View attachment 5037761
> 
> 
> I love them both and while I can't use them as we come into another lockdown, I'm happy to have them in my collection. Our Ramesh era bags will always be so, so special.
> 
> Have a good Sunday and hope I get to catch up on all the chatter I've missed soon! Stay safe and take care


Gorgeous!  What length is your strap?  It was on my wish list but as the strap is not adjustable and with no store nearby, I was really hesitant to order it.  Do you find the length ok for shoulder and cross-body wear?


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> Gorgeous!  What length is your strap?  It was on my wish list but as the strap is not adjustable and with no store nearby, I was really hesitant to order it.  Do you find the length ok for shoulder and cross-body wear?



Thank you so much @Bagaholic222! This is a size 90 Across strap. I’m pretty short at 5’ so it’s the perfect length on me both on the shoulder and crossbody. Crossbody, the ends  of the strap (the top of the bag where the strap is attached) hits at about my belly button level, which for me is just right. They do have size 110 if I recall and I think that might be better on someone taller. My friend is 5’5” and that is the strap size she is getting  Hope this helps and feel free to ask anything! So glad to be back here


----------



## bagnut1

Lotsa funky stuff on this thread since around the time of the lead balloon Knightly "launch."  Just sayin.


----------



## konacoffee

I'm really disappointed in Moynat right now. A couple odd designs is one thing - after all taste is subjective. But how they're handling the launch and their website seems very disorganized and sloppy. I'm sure Covid was a factor, but even then....what is going on?


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I'm really disappointed in Moynat right now. A couple odd designs is one thing - after all taste is subjective. But how they're handling the launch and their website seems very disorganized and sloppy. I'm sure Covid was a factor, but even then....what is going on?


I’m disappointed too.  I won’t be buying any of the new designs, but the way the launch has been handled has been really unimpressive and anticlimactic. I understand covid is probably delaying new merchandise deliveries but in the meantime, why aren’t they taking advantage of social media to showcase what’s new? Even though I’m not a fan of Knightly’s so far, it would still be nice to see some media presence. They really don’t seem to have much of a plan right now.


----------



## konacoffee

I was browsing the early pages of this thread and saw the Quattro in canvas. Ahhh I'm really sad I didn't know about Moynat back then. I'd love a canvas Quattro.


----------



## LJNLori

Hi All. I am heading to M in South Coast Plaza this weekend to check out the new, and old, collections.  LMK if you want me to ask any questions or take any pictures.  Happy to do either.


----------



## Bagaholic222

LJNLori said:


> Hi All. I am heading to M in South Coast Plaza this weekend to check out the new, and old, collections.  LMK if you want me to ask any questions or take any pictures.  Happy to do either.


Can you check if they have any Danse available - looking for the nubuck version?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Jesxia

Bagaholic222 said:


> Can you check if they have any Danse available - looking for the nubuck version?  Thanks!!!



Hi Bagaholic222,

I was told they can transfer the Zinc PM Danse if one is willing to pay a full deposit on the bag. There were a few Zinc Danses left worldwide, as of last week.

As of last Friday, SCP had a calfskin PM Danse in Taupe with Cognac trim (post Ramesh style), which was transferred from another store.

I also inquired about SO for a PM Danse in Ocean, and was informed that Paris will not entertain Danse orders anymore. 

Hope this helps! The Danse is a stunning hag!


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> Hi Bagaholic222,
> 
> I was told they can transfer the Zinc PM Danse if one is willing to pay a full deposit on the bag. There were a few Zinc Danses left worldwide, as of last week.
> 
> As of last Friday, SCP had a calfskin PM Danse in Taupe with Cognac trim (post Ramesh style), which was transferred from another store.
> 
> I also inquired about SO for a PM Danse in Ocean, and was informed that Paris will not entertain Danse orders anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps! The Danse is a stunning hag!



It's such a shame Moynat won't even SO their more unique styles. So glad I have my Danse bags.

I'm trying to not spend any more bag money since I just bought one, buy I'm nervous about them discontinuing the Quattro and not being able to SO it in the future. Maybe I should just go for it. The FOMO has been crazy with Moynat.


----------



## Jesxia

konacoffee said:


> It's such a shame Moynat won't even SO their more unique styles. So glad I have my Danse bags.
> 
> I'm trying to not spend any more bag money since I just bought one, buy I'm nervous about them discontinuing the Quattro and not being able to SO it in the future. Maybe I should just go for it. The FOMO has been crazy with Moynat.



I totally hear you. My Moynat Operation FOMO has been rather unsuccessful due to the lack of remaining Ramesh-era bags.

That said, I think they are allowing SO for certain legacy styles. It just seems to depend on the requested model. 

My SA mentioned that a Quattro SO would likely be green-lighted by Paris. (I haven’t tried requesting one, so this is not firsthand experience.) 

However, there might be some value in asking your SA about available Quattros now. If there is nothing you like, consider a SO request. There is a chance it will be approved and you would get the bag you really want. 

Just something to think about as this might help you decide whether to buy a Quattro that is not in your desired colourway, or simply get one because you really love the style.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Jesxia said:


> Hi Bagaholic222,
> 
> I was told they can transfer the Zinc PM Danse if one is willing to pay a full deposit on the bag. There were a few Zinc Danses left worldwide, as of last week.
> 
> As of last Friday, SCP had a calfskin PM Danse in Taupe with Cognac trim (post Ramesh style), which was transferred from another store.
> 
> I also inquired about SO for a PM Danse in Ocean, and was informed that Paris will not entertain Danse orders anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps! The Danse is a stunning hag!


Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.



konacoffee said:


> It's such a shame Moynat won't even SO their more unique styles. So glad I have my Danse bags.
> 
> I'm trying to not spend any more bag money since I just bought one, buy I'm nervous about them discontinuing the Quattro and not being able to SO it in the future. Maybe I should just go for it. The FOMO has been crazy with Moynat.


I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.


----------



## konacoffee

Bagaholic222 said:


> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.



That painted charm is adorable! I like the black and taupe they have available, though I would also love something like black/madder (one side serious, one side fun). So everything is aligned except for the fact I just bought myself a bag not too long ago and I'm getting 2020 flashbacks of buying more bags than I usually would because of FOMO. lolllll. Actually the other bag I got is a Celine Belt bag in Antique Pink which may or may not be available. The SA I talked to saw one on the online inventory page, so she tried to grab it for me. However, neither of us are sure if that was a fluke or not. I'm thinking if the Celine falls through, I'm gonna go ahead and get the Quattro.


----------



## LJNLori

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914


The Quattro is such a stunning, under the radar, bag.  As I mentioned on an earlier thread my friend has one and every time she wears it I kick myself for not purchasing one in Paris when she did.


----------



## konacoffee

LJNLori said:


> The Quattro is such a stunning, under the radar, bag.  As I mentioned on an earlier thread my friend has one and every time she wears it I kick myself for not purchasing one in Paris when she did.



lmao, this thread is not helping with my FOMO at all. I had the LV on the go MM on my wishlist for awhile before too. I like how structured it is and the dual handles a lot. However, I'm tempted to go for the M Quattro since it is a lot lighter and reversible. The LV looks a lot more formal, but the Quattro looks beautiful too....


----------



## Bagaholic222

konacoffee said:


> That painted charm is adorable! I like the black and taupe they have available, though I would also love something like black/madder (one side serious, one side fun). So everything is aligned except for the fact I just bought myself a bag not too long ago and I'm getting 2020 flashbacks of buying more bags than I usually would because of FOMO. lolllll. Actually the other bag I got is a Celine Belt bag in Antique Pink which may or may not be available. The SA I talked to saw one on the online inventory page, so she tried to grab it for me. However, neither of us are sure if that was a fluke or not. I'm thinking if the Celine falls through, I'm gonna go ahead and get the Quattro.


I think a number of us on this forum fell into the FOMO trap when we found out that Ramesh left Moynat! The Quattro comes in so many gorgeous colour combinations that it was a really tough choice.  There was a peacock/wood rose combination available at the time that I still think about from time to time.  In the end, my love for chili outweigh the rose.  I can't wait to hear what you finally end up getting.


----------



## bagnut1

The IGNORE button is a fabulous feature of TPF!


----------



## Jesxia

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914



Hi Bagaholic222:

I think there are some pics of the Zinc Danse a few pages back. @Yinglin was kind enough to share her modelling pics here:






						Official MOYNAT Thread
					

I heard $4000 for the trunk, but I don’t know how much the circular one is.    Hello . Round on la wheel is 4350 and la little suitcase is 4k   Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The Zinc nubuck seems to change colour depending on lighting conditions. I personally really like the light grey version but am unsure about the mid-tones. You can see what I mean in this picture, where Nicole Kidman is carrying what looks like the Zinc Danse:


			http://www.starstyle.com/nicole-kidman-toronto-film-festival-goldfinch-press-conference-sp408172/
		


Your custom-painted Quattro is absolutely darling! Did you design the image yourself or were you limited to Moynat’s available motifs?


----------



## Annawakes

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914


This is so pretty.  Does chili look orange in real life?  It looks orange to me in this photo, but when I see “chili” I think “red”.


----------



## Swanky

This thread needs reminders! 
We don’t allow discussing/gossiping about members. Please, instead of calling out or accusing them, or gossiping about a member, REPORT them explaining issue.  We don’t allow accusations and drama. Please stick to topic and add users to Ignore if needed.


----------



## Yinglin

Swanky said:


> This thread needs reminders!
> We don’t allow discussing/gossiping about members. Please, instead of calling out or accusing them, or gossiping about a member, REPORT them explaining issue.  We don’t allow accusations and drama. Please stick to topic and add users to Ignore if needed.


I have been following this thread and we only discuss about bags and new styles and we are pretty supportive of each other so i dont know what we have said wrong and I dont see any gossiping about members being made here.


----------



## Yinglin

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914


that customized painted charm is absolutely gorgeous!!! love it!


----------



## m220888

Yinglin said:


> Oh thats confusing. I will ask her again later because i think she mentioned gold hw is more expensive and they produce less quantities. Maybe I misunderstood her because we communicate in mandarin and i am not native :-/


It is certainly quite confusing, I placed a SO bag last month and the pricing for gold hw was still a bit more than palladium hw. I wonder if the equal pricing for hw only applies to certain bag types and specific colours.


----------



## Yinglin

m220888 said:


> It is certainly quite confusing, I placed a SO bag last month and the pricing for gold hw was still a bit more than palladium hw. I wonder if the equal pricing for hw only applies to certain bag types and specific colours.


my SA informed me now that the price is the same for gold and palladium and difference is there are fewer units made in gold hw so its more unique.


----------



## m220888

Yinglin said:


> my SA informed me now that the price is the same for gold and palladium and difference is there are fewer units made in gold hw so its more unique.


Thanks for sharing! I wonder if this change is across the board including SO. I'll try to check with my SA since I did choose gold hw for the SO and paid that extra bit more for it.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Jesxia said:


> Hi Bagaholic222:
> 
> I think there are some pics of the Zinc Danse a few pages back. @Yinglin was kind enough to share her modelling pics here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official MOYNAT Thread
> 
> 
> I heard $4000 for the trunk, but I don’t know how much the circular one is.    Hello . Round on la wheel is 4350 and la little suitcase is 4k   Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zinc nubuck seems to change colour depending on lighting conditions. I personally really like the light grey version but am unsure about the mid-tones. You can see what I mean in this picture, where Nicole Kidman is carrying what looks like the Zinc Danse:
> 
> 
> http://www.starstyle.com/nicole-kidman-toronto-film-festival-goldfinch-press-conference-sp408172/
> 
> 
> 
> Your custom-painted Quattro is absolutely darling! Did you design the image yourself or were you limited to Moynat’s available motifs?


Oh gosh, I wish I was so creative!  When I inquired about the Quattro at the time, my SA happened to sent me a photo of the bag with a painted charm (probably a floor model to show clients).  I asked her about it and she advised that they had specific designs that I could choose from.  I just had to pick from the designs available, and let her know which side of the bag I wanted the charm to be painted on.  Then the artisan mocked up the design for me to approve (they will customize the colours to coordinate with the colour of the bag)...and voila!  It took about 6-8 weeks for the customization to be completed.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Annawakes said:


> This is so pretty.  Does chili look orange in real life?  It looks orange to me in this photo, but when I see “chili” I think “red”.


It's more like coral/red colour - I think it is close to Hermes capucine or rouge tomate tones.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> that customized painted charm is absolutely gorgeous!!! love it!


It really makes the bag uniquely mine for sure   I love little Stuart (name of the mouse)!


----------



## Swanky

Yinglin said:


> I have been following this thread and we only discuss about bags and new styles and we are pretty supportive of each other so i dont know what we have said wrong and I dont see any gossiping about members being made here.



The thread had significant clean up, like a couple pages full. Just because you didn’t see it doesn’t mean it didn’t happen, please just trust us when we post reminders.


----------



## A.Stone

cut_andpaste said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and have just created an account after browsing the previous 200+ pages of this thread. Totally enchanted by the magic of Moynat. I've fallen in the rabbit hole at my first sight with the emerald Rejane from the boutique window. And the vibe here is truly heartwarming!!
> 
> It's sad to see the house's trying to replace some of the Ramesh's classy designs with the new, "younger looking" ones. I really feel need to hurry my pace to buy my first piece before they extinguish. I got lit up by Gaby with its timeless yet relaxed design literally admired her for a few times in the boutique. I'm a colour person and yearning to have a dream colour in my first purchase.
> 
> I've been drooling over @m_ichele 's peacock Gaby and attempted to SO one (sorry for the clash but it's really a stunning pick of gem!!). Sadly, my local SA told me all the peacock in the atelier goes to the manufacturing of the new Voyager. My another choice would be Prussian Blue which I'm now struggling if it's a wise pick. I thinking to SO in PM size with GHW.
> 
> Some photos for your reference from my SA (BB Gaby in Prussian Blue):
> View attachment 5033275
> 
> View attachment 5033276
> 
> 
> The Peacock Voyager:
> View attachment 5033278
> 
> 
> Swatches taken in the shop: (Top - peach. Left - Peacock. Right - Prussian blue)
> View attachment 5033286
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly wear casual earth tone in jeans and sometimes floral prints. Colour transfer is not a problem for the Blue base. Prussian blue is close to my beloved peacock but in a more vibrant and less greenish shade. It's a lively colour but I'm not sure it looks as classy and subtle as the peacock. Has anyone got any Moynat pieces in this shade that you can share your view?
> 
> Girls should I go for the Prussian blue PM Gaby with GHW or pass and patiently wait for the miraculous come-back for peacock ? Thanks in advance!!



Hi there, it seems we shop at the same boutique! And I was drawn to the store by the Emerald Rejane at first as well =)
As someone who can’t resist anything blueish green / greenish blue ( teal, turquoise, peacock,etc. you named it!)this is a tough call for me but you clearly tilt toward the green color scale more. So if you are going for an SO, I think peacock is the way to go and it would be great if you could share your SO experience with the boutique.
I ended up saying yes to the Prussian Blue Gaby BB as I like the color & size combination but if I’m getting a bigger bag, I might want one in a more subtle color like peacock.


----------



## Jesxia

Bagaholic222 said:


> Oh gosh, I wish I was so creative!  When I inquired about the Quattro at the time, my SA happened to sent me a photo of the bag with a painted charm (probably a floor model to show clients).  I asked her about it and she advised that they had specific designs that I could choose from.  I just had to pick from the designs available, and let her know which side of the bag I wanted the charm to be painted on.  Then the artisan mocked up the design for me to approve (they will customize the colours to coordinate with the colour of the bag)...and voila!  It took about 6-8 weeks for the customization to be completed.



Thank you for sharing your experience. It must have been so fun!

I wonder if Moynat will still do custom painted charms. I suppose that would be considered a SO now, given that the bag is a legacy style and the painted charm an additional customization?


----------



## konacoffee

m220888 said:


> It is certainly quite confusing, I placed a SO bag last month and the pricing for gold hw was still a bit more than palladium hw. I wonder if the equal pricing for hw only applies to certain bag types and specific colours.



What was your SO? Was it a Gaby/Gabrielle by any chance? 

When I got a quote for my SO, they told me I could have either the PHW/GHW at the same price. I ended up ordering a Peacock Gaby with GHW in the Taurillion Gex leather. I thought about holding out to see if the Green Boreal blush leather would ever become available, but I wanted something really special for my bday (which hopefully the bag will be here by then!)


----------



## m220888

konacoffee said:


> What was your SO? Was it a Gaby/Gabrielle by any chance?
> 
> When I got a quote for my SO, they told me I could have either the PHW/GHW at the same price. I ended up ordering a Peacock Gaby with GHW in the Taurillion Gex leather. I thought about holding out to see if the Green Boreal blush leather would ever become available, but I wanted something really special for my bday (which hopefully the bag will be here by then!)


Yes my SO is a Gabrielle BB and it is meant as a special treat for my birthday too. So like you, I am really hoping it'll be ready by then!


----------



## konacoffee

Yes! Having something to look forward to is really the best!   What color combo did you end up getting?

I'm thinking if it's not ready in time for my bday, it'll be a nice Christmas gift to myself. Either way, I'm so excited.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Swanky said:


> This thread needs reminders!
> We don’t allow discussing/gossiping about members. Please, instead of calling out or accusing them, or gossiping about a member, REPORT them explaining issue.  We don’t allow accusations and drama. Please stick to topic and add users to Ignore if needed.


Are you looking into the issues raised by a number of members?


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. It must have been so fun!
> 
> I wonder if Moynat will still do custom painted charms. I suppose that would be considered a SO now, given that the bag is a legacy style and the painted charm an additional customization?



Maybe? I wasn't crazy about the painted charms before when I saw them on Instagram, but seeing Bagholic22's changed my mind about them. Though knowing myself, I'd probably either go for a luggage tag theme with my initials or a cute flower bunch like below. I think that could look really good on the leather as well. 

I really hope they keep the Quattro available as an SO item. It's such a practical design, and everyone loves totes. I don't know why they'd take it away???


----------



## Sourisbrune

For those of you who are interested, Moynat NYC/Saks will be launching soon.  Their inventory of new bags is trickling in.  
I’m unsure what statistical info is out there, but I’ve heard (word of mouth), because of this launch Moynat is reaching the demographic they want, but I don’t know if that youth market is spending their money.  Where Moynat has launched already, new to the brand youth are (supposedly) looking.


----------



## Swanky

Cool Breeze said:


> Are you looking into the issues raised by a number of members?



Understandably, we don’t discuss members publicly 
Let’s stick to topic please


----------



## m220888

konacoffee said:


> Yes! Having something to look forward to is really the best!   What color combo did you end up getting?
> 
> I'm thinking if it's not ready in time for my bday, it'll be a nice Christmas gift to myself. Either way, I'm so excited.


I chose natural barenia for this SO. Although I have a preference for palladium hardware generally, I saw a photo of the Gaby BOC in natural barenia with GHW on The Bag Hag and thought it was such a great combo. 

Your SO sounds amazing too, I've seen the enveloppe cardholder in peacock & taurillon leather at the store some time ago and it was my favourite out of all the other cardholder colours. It is also great that you were offered the same price for either hardware. I guess I placed my order just shortly before they made the price equal. But the excitement is real as this is also my first ever SO!


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> For those of you who are interested, Moynat NYC/Saks will be launching soon.  Their inventory of new bags is trickling in.
> I’m unsure what statistical info is out there, but I’ve heard (word of mouth), because of this launch Moynat is reaching the demographic they want, but I don’t know if that youth market is spending their money.  Where Moynat has launched already, new to the brand youth are (supposedly) looking.



I've seen quite of few IG posts with Moynat's hashtags in Korean. I'm not connected to other E. Asian media, but I've seen Moynat featured in some Korean fashion magazines and on several Korean celebs.

The louder logos may speak to the younger demographic, but I think a lot of of the new Moynat customers are turning away from Chanel/LV, but find Hermes still unobtainable or not to their taste/preference for whatever reason.


----------



## konacoffee

m220888 said:


> I chose natural barenia for this SO. Although I have a preference for palladium hardware generally, I saw a photo of the Gaby BOC in natural barenia with GHW on The Bag Hag and thought it was such a great combo.
> 
> Your SO sounds amazing too, I've seen the enveloppe cardholder in peacock & taurillon leather at the store some time ago and it was my favourite out of all the other cardholder colours. It is also great that you were offered the same price for either hardware. I guess I placed my order just shortly before they made the price equal. But the excitement is real as this is also my first ever SO!



Oh, the natural barenia is such a good call!!! I only have a bit of that leather on my Danse PM, but it's such a lovely leather and it's surprisingly easy to handle since it doesn't get water stained. I saw a picture of a Barenia Cabotin on IG, but my SA couldn't find it. He thinks that might've been a SO as well. 

I think the barenia is so nice for structured styles. I can't wait to see yours when it comes!!!!


----------



## Rocat

konacoffee said:


> Oh, the natural barenia is such a good call!!! I only have a bit of that leather on my Danse PM, but it's such a lovely leather and it's surprisingly easy to handle since it doesn't get water stained. I saw a picture of a Barenia Cabotin on IG, but my SA couldn't find it. He thinks that might've been a SO as well.
> 
> I think the barenia is so nice for structured styles. I can't wait to see yours when it comes!!!!


I totally agree. The wonderful ladies here convinced me to buy a Rejane saddle in eggplant barenia during the legacy sale and I am so glad that I did! The leather is truly exceptional and it has become one of my favorite Ramesh-era pieces. I am also very excited to see this special bag when it is finished. It will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## trunkdevil

Has anyone seen the _Little Suitcase_ in person yet? It seems cute


----------



## blackbear2126

@m220888  I just placed SO for Gabrielle BB in barenia with GHD. I cannot wait to get it in person. 
The price is different bite GHD and PHD, just FYI.


----------



## konacoffee

blackbear2126 said:


> @m220888  I just placed SO for Gabrielle BB in barenia with GHD. I cannot wait to get it in person.
> The price is different bite GHD and PHD, just FYI.



That's so interesting! Are you both in the US? I'm located in the US and got my pricing in USD.

My SA sent me a screenshot of the email he got from Paris and it listed the available leather types and colors, then said "Gold or Palladium as per your client's preference." No mention of any price differences for the different kinds of leather or hardware - just the price and lead time at the bottom of the email.


----------



## konacoffee

lvisland said:


> Has anyone seen the _Little Suitcase_ in person yet? It seems cute
> View attachment 5040959



I haven't seen it yet, but my local boutique said they're expecting the new styles to come in later this month.


----------



## cut_andpaste

After a week's careful consideration, I finally said yes to SO the Prussian Blue PM Gaby!
Please allow me to share my experience to thank for all your kind advice.

I started missing the Prussian blue a few days after the discussion here but I'm still unsure if I see it as the mere substitute of Peacock. As many of you have suggested, this particular colour is exceptionally difficult to be captured by any photos. So I went on with some research and found this YouTube video featuring the Prussian Blue Madeleine Strap (it's a very tempting bag too):


Videos capture a truer colour as your see how it changes under different lighting/angle and would be a useful reference if you are particular with colours  The blue is livid, leaning more on the ocean side than green. It looks "quieter" under indoors lighting and plays a more lively key in sunlight.

The video reassured my worry of having an overly loud fresh blue but I didn't decide until seeing the swatch again in person, this time under the natural light outside the shop (smart tip from @m_ichele). And it's a YES! Another surprise in SO-ing a Moynat bag is the tailor-adjusted strap. I'm petite (158cm) and often find straps too long for me. I like carrying it over my shoulder and have the bag slightly above my hip level. Instead of punching 3 extra holes, My SA suggested shortening the total length so the tail wouldn't stick out as much.

The SO charges the same as a ready-made bag (around $4570 USD) in my home country so it's hard to say no. GHW and PHW charges the same and there's no extra cost in tailoring the length of the strap. It's expecting in 6-8months and weeeheee it's always exciting to have something to look forward to! The purchase just made my perfect day I was literally hopping out of the boutique in joy!! Again, it's important that the bag is really something you want rather than a 2nd tier substitute (it's expensive dear!!). Thank you all for the collective wisdoms and I'll post photos on its arrival.

@konacoffee Congratulations! It's probably the last piece of SO in peacock worldwide (according to my SA)! Lucky you! Looking forward to photos on its arrival.


----------



## m220888

blackbear2126 said:


> @m220888  I just placed SO for Gabrielle BB in barenia with GHD. I cannot wait to get it in person.
> The price is different bite GHD and PHD, just FYI.



Thanks for sharing this! We have the exact same SO and I too paid slightly more for the GHW. Perhaps the equal pricing of HW applies to most bags but not for barenia? I can try finding out more about this from my SA.


----------



## Rocat

cut_andpaste said:


> After a week's careful consideration, I finally said yes to SO the Prussian Blue PM Gaby!
> Please allow me to share my experience to thank for all your kind advice.
> 
> I started missing the Prussian blue a few days after the discussion here but I'm still unsure if I see it as the mere substitute of Peacock. As many of you have suggested, this particular colour is exceptionally difficult to be captured by any photos. So I went on with some research and found this YouTube video featuring the Prussian Blue Madeleine Strap (it's a very tempting bag too):
> 
> 
> Videos capture a truer colour as your see how it changes under different lighting/angle and would be a useful reference if you are particular with colours  The blue is livid, leaning more on the ocean side than green. It looks "quieter" under indoors lighting and plays a more lively key in sunlight.
> 
> The video reassured my worry of having an overly loud fresh blue but I didn't decide until seeing the swatch again in person, this time under the natural light outside the shop (smart tip from @m_ichele). And it's a YES! Another surprise in SO-ing a Moynat bag is the tailor-adjusted strap. I'm petite (158cm) and often find straps too long for me. I like carrying it over my shoulder and have the bag slightly above my hip level. Instead of punching 3 extra holes, My SA suggested shortening the total length so the tail wouldn't stick out as much.
> 
> The SO charges the same as a ready-made bag (around $4570 USD) in my home country so it's hard to say no. GHW and PHW charges the same and there's no extra cost in tailoring the length of the strap. It's expecting in 6-8months and weeeheee it's always exciting to have something to look forward to! The purchase just made my perfect day I was literally hopping out of the boutique in joy!! Again, it's important that the bag is really something you want rather than a 2nd tier substitute (it's expensive dear!!). Thank you all for the collective wisdoms and I'll post photos on its arrival.
> 
> @konacoffee Congratulations! It's probably the last piece of SO in peacock worldwide (according to my SA)! Lucky you! Looking forward to photos on its arrival.



Congratulations! It will be stunning and we can't wait to see photos when it is completed.


----------



## Yinglin

m220888 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I wonder if this change is across the board including SO. I'll try to check with my SA since I did choose gold hw for the SO and paid that extra bit more for it.


I asker my SA now and she confirmed that if i place a SO and choose gold hardware the price will be higher than if I choose palladium hw so your information seems accurate. No idea why though lol


----------



## Yinglin

lvisland said:


> Has anyone seen the _Little Suitcase_ in person yet? It seems cute
> View attachment 5040959


yes! I will go to Moynat this weekend so if you want i can share some pics. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Yinglin

Hello dears!!! I need your advice again!
As you know, im hurrying to buy the Ramesh era bags that i can find. So far, I have bought in the boutique, a Gaby PM in black Gold HWD and a Gabrielle PM in wood rose gold hw.
So far, i have used the Gaby PM , but not yet the Gabrielle because its been raining in Shanghai and I was in business trip last week so i didnt have the chance yet lol
Im ready to make my next purchase, but id like your advice.
Option 1, the Gaby BB in emeraude gold HW (my photos)
Option 2, the Rejane PM in barenia leather (i think) cognac color and palladium HW. (Im not the owner of the photo, i found it online).

Pls help me choose one lol


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!! I need your advice again!
> As you know, im hurrying to buy the Ramesh era bags that i can find. So far, I have bought in the boutique, a Gaby PM in black Gold HWD and a Gabrielle PM in wood rose gold hw.
> So far, i have used the Gaby PM , but not yet the Gabrielle because its been raining in Shanghai and I was in business trip last week so i didnt have the chance yet lol
> Im ready to make my next purchase, but id like your advice.
> Option 1, the Gaby BB in emeraude gold HW (my photos)
> Option 2, the Rejane PM in barenia leather (i think) cognac color and palladium HW. (Im not the owner of the photo, i found it online).
> 
> Pls help me choose one lol



Personally I think the Rejane is a nice addition since you already have the Gaby PM!! I suspect the Gaby BB in Emerald will be much easier to find or special order later down the line too.


----------



## Yinglin

konacoffee said:


> Personally I think the Rejane is a nice addition since you already have the Gaby PM!! I suspect the Gaby BB in Emerald will be much easier to find or special order later down the line too.





konacoffee said:


> Personally I think the Rejane is a nice addition since you already have the Gaby PM!! I suspect the Gaby BB in Emerald will be much easier to find or special order later down the line too.


Thank you! the only issue i find the Rejane PM heavier than the Gaby and i tend to prefer gold hw (it is also nearly double price in Shanghai than Gaby)...but i love the color and the leather...


----------



## Yinglin

cut_andpaste said:


> After a week's careful consideration, I finally said yes to SO the Prussian Blue PM Gaby!
> Please allow me to share my experience to thank for all your kind advice.
> 
> I started missing the Prussian blue a few days after the discussion here but I'm still unsure if I see it as the mere substitute of Peacock. As many of you have suggested, this particular colour is exceptionally difficult to be captured by any photos. So I went on with some research and found this YouTube video featuring the Prussian Blue Madeleine Strap (it's a very tempting bag too):
> 
> 
> Videos capture a truer colour as your see how it changes under different lighting/angle and would be a useful reference if you are particular with colours  The blue is livid, leaning more on the ocean side than green. It looks "quieter" under indoors lighting and plays a more lively key in sunlight.
> 
> The video reassured my worry of having an overly loud fresh blue but I didn't decide until seeing the swatch again in person, this time under the natural light outside the shop (smart tip from @m_ichele). And it's a YES! Another surprise in SO-ing a Moynat bag is the tailor-adjusted strap. I'm petite (158cm) and often find straps too long for me. I like carrying it over my shoulder and have the bag slightly above my hip level. Instead of punching 3 extra holes, My SA suggested shortening the total length so the tail wouldn't stick out as much.
> 
> The SO charges the same as a ready-made bag (around $4570 USD) in my home country so it's hard to say no. GHW and PHW charges the same and there's no extra cost in tailoring the length of the strap. It's expecting in 6-8months and weeeheee it's always exciting to have something to look forward to! The purchase just made my perfect day I was literally hopping out of the boutique in joy!! Again, it's important that the bag is really something you want rather than a 2nd tier substitute (it's expensive dear!!). Thank you all for the collective wisdoms and I'll post photos on its arrival.
> 
> @konacoffee Congratulations! It's probably the last piece of SO in peacock worldwide (according to my SA)! Lucky you! Looking forward to photos on its arrival.



Thanks for sharing and congrats on your choice! I personally love the colour, did you go for gold HW?


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> Thank you! the only issue i find the Rejane PM heavier than the Gaby and i tend to prefer gold hw (it is also nearly double price in Shanghai than Gaby)...but i love the color and the leather...



For sure the Gaby is the easier bag to handle and wear. However, I think the Barenia Rejane is something truly special and very unique to Moynat - both the shape and the color.

I actually like getting in and out of my Rejane BB because the lock is easy and secure. The way it's designed doesn't allow much room for error compared to my Gaby PM (I can still lock it with one hand, but the Rejane is definitely easier).

Double in price is a tough call for Shanghai. However, I really don't think there's anything quite like it out there.

If you're mostly thinking everyday wear, than the Gaby BB is a good fit. However, I also think the Gaby BB in a fun color will be available pretty much anytime. The Rejane in those specs...only so many were made.


----------



## A.Stone

Yinglin said:


> Thank you! the only issue i find the Rejane PM heavier than the Gaby and i tend to prefer gold hw (it is also nearly double price in Shanghai than Gaby)...but i love the color and the leather...


One more vote for the Rejane ! Bags made of Natural Calf(Barenia) is around 30% pricier than the Taurillon Blush ones.


----------



## Yinglin

A.Stone said:


> One more vote for the Rejane ! Bags made of Natural Calf(Barenia) is around 30% pricier than the Taurillon Blush ones.


That's good to know! Actually in Shanghai, the Gaby BB is CNY 28300  (USD 4300) and the rejane barenia is CNY 46100 (USD 7000) so the difference is quite big...


----------



## cut_andpaste

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!! I need your advice again!
> As you know, im hurrying to buy the Ramesh era bags that i can find. So far, I have bought in the boutique, a Gaby PM in black Gold HWD and a Gabrielle PM in wood rose gold hw.
> So far, i have used the Gaby PM , but not yet the Gabrielle because its been raining in Shanghai and I was in business trip last week so i didnt have the chance yet lol
> Im ready to make my next purchase, but id like your advice.
> Option 1, the Gaby BB in emeraude gold HW (my photos)
> Option 2, the Rejane PM in barenia leather (i think) cognac color and palladium HW. (Im not the owner of the photo, i found it online).
> 
> Pls help me choose one lol



I also vote for the barenia rejane. The classy caramel colour goes perfectly with rejane’s antique outlook. It’s versatile so I’m sure it’ll be a great compliment to any casual wear too (I rmb you mostly wear jeans and neutrals like me yayyy fans of comfy outfit!!). As you already have two Moynat pieces in gwh, maybe you can add the palladium piece to your collection? And IMO phw pops out more than gwh on barenia as the colour leans at the brownish yellow side.

Btw you’re right. My Gaby SO is in ghw

Good luck in deciding!!


----------



## Yinglin

cut_andpaste said:


> I also vote for the barenia rejane. The classy caramel colour goes perfectly with rejane’s antique outlook. It’s versatile so I’m sure it’ll be a great compliment to any casual wear too (I rmb you mostly wear jeans and neutrals like me yayyy fans of comfy outfit!!). As you already have two Moynat pieces in gwh, maybe you can add the palladium piece to your collection? And IMO phw pops out more than gwh on barenia as the colour leans at the brownish yellow side.
> 
> Btw you’re right. My Gaby SO is in ghw
> 
> Good luck in deciding!!


Thank you dear! In fact, you are right. I love that cognac tan color. I have the Loewe puzzle in tan and Celine big bag in similar natural calf leather and I use them very often because it pairs really well with denim lol
The price of the barenia Rejane kills me though lol but i agree that it may be difficult to find again. Only one in store left here, but then there is also one emerald in store left. I feel pushed into a corner lol

I paid for one of these straps, but i cant choose one until i go to store lol. I saw the strap in this forum posted by a fellow Moynat lover (forgot the name) and my SA said they are on sale now so i went for it! the black one is silver hw and the taupe one is in gold hw. My moynat bags are all gold hw so far so i think im leaning towards the taupe one. What do you think?

Appreciate your comments about the strap choice too lol
Here is some eye candy lol


----------



## m220888

Either choice is great. But the Rejane is the more exclusive piece. The emerald Gaby BB is available for sale on the online store while the barenia is not even available at certain stores and has to be a SO.

As for the strap, I do think it's a better choice to go for the taupe if you have more bags in gold HW. I have the black one since most of my bags are in palladium HW.


----------



## Panthere2015

Another vote for the barenia Rejane. I think it is a very special bag. I would love one myself.


----------



## quadmama

Yinglin said:


> That's good to know! Actually in Shanghai, the Gaby BB is CNY 28300  (USD 4300) and the rejane barenia is CNY 46100 (USD 7000) so the difference is quite big...



If the Réjane is in barenia, then there are/were only 4 left in the world. My SA contacted me about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I vote for the Rejane barenia as well - it rounds out your collection nicely and the barenia is special!  If you purchase the Gaby bb, I feel like you'll still be looking for a Rejane down the road.


----------



## m_ichele

Another barenia rejane vote as well @Yinglin! It’s a very special piece to add to your collection.


----------



## wildbluebell

I vote for barenia leather too. I gotten mine last year in mini rejane.


----------



## Rocat

konacoffee said:


> Personally I think the Rejane is a nice addition since you already have the Gaby PM!! I suspect the Gaby BB in Emerald will be much easier to find or special order later down the line too.


I agree. The Rejane is an amazing bag and Moynat barenia leather is superb. I don't think many non-SO Rejanes were made in barenia leather, so it would probably be much more difficult to find this in the future if you decide to pass on it now. Perhaps one of the other ladies can confirm that. I have a Rejane saddle bag in eggplant barenia leather and I love it. I also have Rejane MM size bags in taurillon leather that are in frequent rotation. People who are not familiar with Moynat frequently stop me when I am carrying them to ask where I bought them. The style is so elegant and timeless. I don't think you would regret the purchase.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!! I need your advice again!
> As you know, im hurrying to buy the Ramesh era bags that i can find. So far, I have bought in the boutique, a Gaby PM in black Gold HWD and a Gabrielle PM in wood rose gold hw.
> So far, i have used the Gaby PM , but not yet the Gabrielle because its been raining in Shanghai and I was in business trip last week so i didnt have the chance yet lol
> Im ready to make my next purchase, but id like your advice.
> Option 1, the Gaby BB in emeraude gold HW (my photos)
> Option 2, the Rejane PM in barenia leather (i think) cognac color and palladium HW. (Im not the owner of the photo, i found it online).
> 
> Pls help me choose one lol


Oh the Rejane in Barenia! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LavenderIce

Another vote for the Rejane barenia phw @Yinglin! I am repeating what others have said--it's such a special bag and would bea great addition to your collection. Is the price holding you back because it's prohibitive of you attaining another Ramesh era bag? Or, is it just the cost difference overall? If it's not right for you, then pass.

p.s. I like the black strap.


----------



## bagnut1

+1 on Barenia, and another thing to consider - the reason that Barenia bags were so rare during Ramesh's tenure is that he was incredibly picky about skins and would reject more than half of those presented as candidates.  Based on what I have seen from new collection I do not expect that level of quality discernment from Knightly.

So a Ramesn-approved Barenia bag would be that much better.  Just sayin.


----------



## mizuwari18

Sourisbrune said:


> For those of you who are interested, Moynat NYC/Saks will be launching soon.  Their inventory of new bags is trickling in.
> I’m unsure what statistical info is out there, but I’ve heard (word of mouth), because of this launch Moynat is reaching the demographic they want, but I don’t know if that youth market is spending their money.  Where Moynat has launched already, new to the brand youth are (supposedly) looking.


Interesting.  I wonder if the target demographic has finally discovered Moynat and can be converted to long-term customers or if it's because Moynat did a "relaunch" and the target demographic is looking to have the latest thing because other brands aren't as exclusive anymore.


----------



## Cool Breeze

blackbear2126 said:


> @m220888  I just placed SO for Gabrielle BB in barenia with GHD. I cannot wait to get it in person.
> The price is different bite GHD and PHD, just FYI.


It sounds beautiful!  Please post photos when you receive it. TIA!


----------



## blackbear2126

konacoffee said:


> That's so interesting! Are you both in the US? I'm located in the US and got my pricing in USD.
> 
> My SA sent me a screenshot of the email he got from Paris and it listed the available leather types and colors, then said "Gold or Palladium as per your client's preference." No mention of any price differences for the different kinds of leather or hardware - just the price and lead time at the bottom of the email.


Yes I’m based in US.


----------



## Hermesanity

I also vote for the Barenia Rejane.  Please do share pictures of whichever bag you get next!  Can't wait for the eye candy.


----------



## Fancyfree

femmefatale2021 said:


> I got my rejane emerald but the BB size is a little small for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041795


So are you Diễm My ?
If so, we are very honoured you have joined our group


----------



## Sourisbrune

mizuwari18 said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if the target demographic has finally discovered Moynat and can be converted to long-term customers or if it's because Moynat did a "relaunch" and the target demographic is looking to have the latest thing because other brands aren't as exclusive anymore.


... and I’m wondering if the newbies are looking at Moynat because it’s too difficult to get the latest LV and a Chanel ’It’ bags.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> ... and I’m wondering if the newbies are looking at Moynat because it’s too difficult to get the latest LV and a Chanel ’It’ bags.



I suspect I am part of Moynat's new target demographic based on my age and previous spending patterns.

Personally I switched to Moynat because I had too many disappointing experiences at Chanel and the price were just ridiculous given the poor quality of their bags and customer service. I'm also not that into Chanel's bags anymore. One CF is enough (maybe more than enough?) for me.

As for LV, I was never into their monogram prints. I do like the durability and carefree nature of coated canvas, but I've turned to smaller brands like Liberty London for that stuff. I'll still buy LV if I see a bag/SLG I really like, but I definitely try to see if I can get that shape/material from a different brand before heading to LV.

To begin with, I wasn't into loud branding. However, when I first started buying luxe, I saw a lot of videos advising me about the "investment value" of LV/Chanel so I thought those were the better brands to buy. These days I just buy what I want without planning on selling and actually think about it before plopping down my card.

I'm not into the Birkin or Kelly, but I do like some of Hermes's stuff (mostly the Lindy and the Victoria). Somehow, it didn't occur to me I could actually buy Hermes wanting to get a B or K. I actually chanced on Moynat when I was looking for the perfect dusty pink bag. Saw this cutie online, but was wary of ordering from a brand and in a model I've never seen in person so I dropped by the store to see if I could buy it directly from Moynat (especially because it was pre-owned, from a foreign country and no returns possible).

After seeing Moynat's quality in person and having a great CS, other brands don't interest me as much. I still like some other brands, Moynat has something for almost all my needs so it's replaced most of my collection.

...well that was a trip down memory lane for me. lmao.


----------



## Yinglin

Bagaholic222 said:


> I vote for the Rejane barenia as well - it rounds out your collection nicely and the barenia is special!  If you purchase the Gaby bb, I feel like you'll still be looking for a Rejane down the road.


thats for sure!!! i could bribe my SA and ask her to hide the Rejane one lol At this point, i think the price is a killer...


----------



## Yinglin

konacoffee said:


> I suspect I am part of Moynat's new target demographic based on my age and previous spending patterns.
> 
> Personally I switched to Moynat because I had too many disappointing experiences at Chanel and the price were just ridiculous given the poor quality of their bags and customer service. I'm also not that into Chanel's bags anymore. One CF is enough (maybe more than enough?) for me.
> 
> As for LV, I was never into their monogram prints. I do like the durability and carefree nature of coated canvas, but I've turned to smaller brands like Liberty London for that stuff. I'll still buy LV if I see a bag/SLG I really like, but I definitely try to see if I can get that shape/material from a different brand before heading to LV.
> 
> To begin with, I wasn't into loud branding. However, when I first started buying luxe, I saw a lot of videos advising me about the "investment value" of LV/Chanel so I thought those were the better brands to buy. These days I just buy what I want without planning on selling and actually think about it before plopping down my card.
> 
> I'm not into the Birkin or Kelly, but I do like some of Hermes's stuff (mostly the Lindy and the Victoria). Somehow, it didn't occur to me I could actually buy Hermes wanting to get a B or K. I actually chanced on Moynat when I was looking for the perfect dusty pink bag. Saw this cutie online, but was wary of ordering from a brand and in a model I've never seen in person so I dropped by the store to see if I could buy it directly from Moynat (especially because it was pre-owned, from a foreign country and no returns possible).
> 
> After seeing Moynat's quality in person and having a great CS, other brands don't interest me as much. I still like some other brands, Moynat has something for almost all my needs so it's replaced most of my collection.
> 
> ...well that was a trip down memory lane for me. lmao.
> 
> View attachment 5042287




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yinglin

bagnut1 said:


> +1 on Barenia, and another thing to consider - the reason that Barenia bags were so rare during Ramesh's tenure is that he was incredibly picky about skins and would reject more than half of those presented as candidates.  Based on what I have seen from new collection I do not expect that level of quality discernment from Knightly.
> 
> So a Ramesn-approved Barenia bag would be that much better.  Just sayin.


you are killing me! lol


----------



## Yinglin

wildbluebell said:


> I vote for barenia leather too. I gotten mine last year in mini rejane.


Thats a good point. In fact, i wanted the rejane in mini size, but this piece in my store is only in petite size so i will have to go to store and try it on lol


----------



## Yinglin

iw 


femmefatale2021 said:


> I got my rejane emerald but the BB size is a little small for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041795
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Is that you? You look like a Goddess, love your style!
> I love the Rejane in emeraude in bb size, but in SHA they only have it in petite size and for crossbody, i think the mini looks better in my big frame lol


----------



## Yinglin

I have to say i'm super thankful to this thread. You are all really helpful  I will need more time to think about the barenia rejane or the gaby bb...ohh gosh the rejane price is killing me and the emerald green is sooo pretty. I don't have green coloured bags in my collection, but I do have cognac/tan color, but that barenia is soo delicious...decision, decisions...


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> I have to say i'm super thankful to this thread. You are all really helpful  I will need more time to think about the barenia rejane or the gaby bb...ohh gosh the rejane price is killing me and the emerald green is sooo pretty. I don't have green coloured bags in my collection, but I do have cognac/tan color, but that barenia is soo delicious...decision, decisions...



Honestly if this is how you're feeling then I might recommend the green gaby instead. I stand by my opinion that the barenia Rejane is the more special and exclusive bag. But it's only worth that CNY 46100 if *you* really love it that much. Have you considered the Emerald Green & Gold Rejane at all or would you only like the Gaby for now?

Anyways, if you follow your heart then you won't regret it. Yes, sometimes you got to consider the exclusivity/specialness of the bag, but at the end of the day it's just a bag. It has to work and function for your lifestyle.  

(...my vote is still for the rejane though.)


----------



## Yinglin

konacoffee said:


> Honestly if this is how you're feeling then I might recommend the green gaby instead. I stand by my opinion that the barenia Rejane is the more special and exclusive bag. But it's only worth that CNY 46100 if *you* really love it that much. Have you considered the Emerald Green & Gold Rejane at all or would you only like the Gaby for now?
> 
> Anyways, if you follow your heart then you won't regret it. Yes, sometimes you got to consider the exclusivity/specialness of the bag, but at the end of the day it's just a bag. It has to work and function for your lifestyle.
> 
> (...my vote is still for the rejane though.)


hahaha love this sweet comment!
Actually, i'm very very influenced by the fact that i'm really enjoying my Gaby PM in black to the point that I want to go out the house to use it and when it rains im really pissed off to change bags lol 
I always wanted the Celine classic in natural calfskin because i love that tan colour, but then i wonder if the fact that the leather is so delicate will prevent me from enjoying my bag to the fullest, so i dont have an answer to that yet lol


----------



## Kanz

Yinglin said:


> Thank you dear! In fact, you are right. I love that cognac tan color. I have the Loewe puzzle in tan and Celine big bag in similar natural calf leather and I use them very often because it pairs really well with denim lol
> The price of the barenia Rejane kills me though lol but i agree that it may be difficult to find again. Only one in store left here, but then there is also one emerald in store left. I feel pushed into a corner lol
> 
> I paid for one of these straps, but i cant choose one until i go to store lol. I saw the strap in this forum posted by a fellow Moynat lover (forgot the name) and my SA said they are on sale now so i went for it! the black one is silver hw and the taupe one is in gold hw. My moynat bags are all gold hw so far so i think im leaning towards the taupe one. What do you think?
> 
> Appreciate your comments about the strap choice too lol
> Here is some eye candy lol



For the strap...why not both? ...sorry... I know it’s not a helpful comment...

I bought the taupe strap at first, and when I saw the new bag and strap designs... I immediately order the other one. These straps are just much more special and lovely!


----------



## Yinglin

Kanz said:


> For the strap...why not both? ...sorry... I know it’s not a helpful comment...
> 
> I bought the taupe strap at first, and when I saw the new bag and strap designs... I immediately order the other one. These straps are just much more special and lovely!


im not big into bag accessories tbh so buying one is enough for me but they are both pretty. I think i will go for the taupe and gold hw one because it matches my wood rose gabrielle perfectly


----------



## Ironishii

jam30 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if Moynat also has a date code or serial number inside the bag?  TIA!



This is 6 years late but I want to confirm whether they do have a date code for all of the models? I have seen a bag with a date code (in one of the corners where the stitches are) while others do not have it.


----------



## Yinglin

Ironishii said:


> This is 6 years late but I want to confirm whether they do have a date code for all of the models? I have seen a bag with a date code (in one of the corners where the stitches are) while others do not have it.


Im no means an expert, but in my Moynat gaby and gabrielle bought in March, there is no code inside of the bag, only an authenticity card with no serial number.


----------



## Ironishii

Thank you for the quick reply! 
I am eyeing a pre-loved bag and was just unsure about it lacking the code coz I know the canvas totes have it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ironishii said:


> This is 6 years late but I want to confirm whether they do have a date code for all of the models? I have seen a bag with a date code (in one of the corners where the stitches are) while others do not have it.


There’s no date code or serial number inside either my Pauline or Josephine bags if that helps.


----------



## trunkdevil

Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly


----------



## blackbear2126

It looks so good!


lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992


----------



## Tonimichelle

lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992


Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992



Congratulations, very beautiful


----------



## Panthere2015

Gorgeous bag. Did you get it recently?


----------



## trunkdevil

Panthere2015 said:


> Gorgeous bag. Did you get it recently?


Yes, earlier this week. Very happy with it.


----------



## LJNLori

Hi All, I went to SCP this past week and was surprised that they did not have any new bags (which I was really curious to see).  They only had the Ramesh bags so I took a few pictures for you all.  They said France is in lockdown again so they don't expect any of the new bags to arrive until mid to late April.  To be honest, I was confused by this as I thought they would have at least one new bag in stock.  I am concerned they may be thinking of closing the store?  I almost bought one of the Quatros, but I have a Double Sens, so it's hard to justify another leather tote.  But may go back for one next week...just thinking about it.  They are all so gorgeous.  And so well made (as you all know), it was really nice to see the old bags.


----------



## kipp

LJNLori said:


> Hi All, I went to SCP this past week and was surprised that they did not have any new bags (which I was really curious to see).  They only had the Ramesh bags so I took a few pictures for you all.  They said France is in lockdown again so they don't expect any of the new bags to arrive until mid to late April.  To be honest, I was confused by this as I thought they would have at least one new bag in stock.  I am concerned they may be thinking of closing the store?  I almost bought one of the Quatros, but I have a Double Sens, so it's hard to justify another leather tote.  But may go back for one next week...just thinking about it.  They are all so gorgeous.  And so well made (as you all know), it was really nice to see the old bags.
> View attachment 5045267
> View attachment 5045268
> View attachment 5045269
> View attachment 5045270


Thank you for the lovely photos!  
Horrid to think that they might close the store---did the SA's mention this?  UGH!
The lockdown in France will certainly be a problem for all of the luxury brands that do make most of their goods in France, sadly.  I worry that this will just be a good excuse for them to just move production to somewhere else... sigh.


----------



## Rocat

LJNLori said:


> Hi All, I went to SCP this past week and was surprised that they did not have any new bags (which I was really curious to see).  They only had the Ramesh bags so I took a few pictures for you all.  They said France is in lockdown again so they don't expect any of the new bags to arrive until mid to late April.  To be honest, I was confused by this as I thought they would have at least one new bag in stock.  I am concerned they may be thinking of closing the store?  I almost bought one of the Quatros, but I have a Double Sens, so it's hard to justify another leather tote.  But may go back for one next week...just thinking about it.  They are all so gorgeous.  And so well made (as you all know), it was really nice to see the old bags.
> View attachment 5045267
> View attachment 5045268
> View attachment 5045269
> View attachment 5045270


Thank you for updating us! Do you know if they had any MM Rejanes available? That is my favorite size and my SA said that it was discontinued and not even available as a SO. Did they have any more colors in the Danse? Thank you again!


----------



## LJNLori

Rocat said:


> Thank you for updating us! Do you know if they had any MM Rejanes available? That is my favorite size and my SA said that it was discontinued and not even available as a SO. Did they have any more colors in the Danse? Thank you again!


They did have a few Rejanes. That was the last Danse as I asked if they had any other colors. First one I have ever seen that was not the suede leather.  I should have taken more pictures but my SA was following me around and I didn't want to seem creepy..lol.  I can give you her phone number if you want to text her.  They are all quite lovely there, so I really hope the store doesn't close down for them too.  LMK if you want her number.


----------



## Yinglin

blackbear2126 said:


> Yes I’m based in US.


Im based in Shanghai ~~


----------



## Yinglin

LavenderIce said:


> Another vote for the Rejane barenia phw @Yinglin! I am repeating what others have said--it's such a special bag and would bea great addition to your collection. Is the price holding you back because it's prohibitive of you attaining another Ramesh era bag? Or, is it just the cost difference overall? If it's not right for you, then pass.
> 
> p.s. I like the black strap.


For some reason the price bothers me, maybe because i think i could do a SO when i go to Spain, probably through Paris store and it would cost me less and then i realise im becoming a gold hw bag person. Funny thing is i am a paladium type of girl but all of a sudden, all my M bags i love in gold. Im in looove with my Gaby PM and today i wore my Gabrielle Pm and im in owe! They are sooo great quality, so light and comfy that im addicted lol 
I finally got the taupe leather strap and love how light and comfy it is. I might get the black one as well because it doesnt fall off my shoulder and it can crossbody nicely.
Here is a pic of the strap on my gabrielle petit in wood rose.

Thanks to all of you for helping me choose and for your lovely advice. I still cant decide gaby or rejane? 哎哎～～ lol


----------



## Yinglin

lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992


OMG it is spectacular! Enjoy it in good health ~~


----------



## konacoffee

My SA sent me this pic. Still not feeling the Flori, but the round one is kinda cute. Not so much as a practical bag, but as a novelty item/bag. Even though I'm not a logo person, something about it appeals to me.

This thread is terrible for my FOMO. I keep telling myself to have self-control and not buy another bag (I already bought 2 in the last month), but I also really really want the Horizontal Quattro. I'm going in next week to pick up some stuff so if it's still there I might just get one.


----------



## Yinglin

konacoffee said:


> My SA sent me this pic. Still not feeling the Flori, but the round one is kinda cute. Not so much as a practical bag, but as a novelty item/bag. Even though I'm not a logo person, something about it appeals to me.
> 
> This thread is terrible for my FOMO. I keep telling myself to have self-control and not buy another bag (I already bought 2 in the last month), but I also really really want the Horizontal Quattro. I'm going in next week to pick up some stuff so if it's still there I might just get one.
> 
> View attachment 5045429


Actually the Flori is growing on me too but i know deep inside i will get tired of that big chunky hardware.


----------



## Yinglin

So this is my update...My SA just sent me a pic if a barenia mini/bb rejane she received in store. I was hesitant of the rejane barenia earlier because she only had the petite size which i find heavier than the Gaby/gabrielle and not as cute crossbody but now...OMG the price is still painful CNY 46100 ~USD 7000 but I find myself more in love now than before. I’m trying to search the angel/ reasonable side of me saying not to buy another bag this month BUT it is sooo damn pretty. I am officially totally addicted to legacy Moynat and luckily, my bank account will rest as soon as my Ramesh era collection is complete  
I was daydreaming wondering whether I should buy another H Kelly or Birkin and i just look at my gabrielle and gaby and wondered: why would I buy anything else other than another Gaby/Gabrielle? Lol

For those who have a barenia leather bag, how is it wearing? Are you worried about taking care of it?


----------



## Yinglin

Yinglin said:


> So this is my update...My SA just sent me a pic if a barenia mini/bb rejane she received in store. I was hesitant of the rejane barenia earlier because she only had the petite size which i find heavier than the Gaby/gabrielle and not as cute crossbody but now...OMG the price is still painful CNY 46100 ~USD 7000 but I find myself more in love now than before. I’m trying to search the angel/ reasonable side of me saying not to buy another bag this month BUT it is sooo damn pretty. I am officially totally addicted to legacy Moynat and luckily, my bank account will rest as soon as my Ramesh era collection is complete
> I was daydreaming wondering whether I should buy another H Kelly or Birkin and i just look at my gabrielle and gaby and wondered: why would I buy anything else other than another Gaby/Gabrielle? Lol
> 
> For those who have a barenia leather bag, how is it wearing? Are you worried about taking care of it?



Oops forgot to add the eye candy lol


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> My SA sent me this pic. Still not feeling the Flori, but the round one is kinda cute. Not so much as a practical bag, but as a novelty item/bag. Even though I'm not a logo person, something about it appeals to me.
> 
> This thread is terrible for my FOMO. I keep telling myself to have self-control and not buy another bag (I already bought 2 in the last month), but I also really really want the Horizontal Quattro. I'm going in next week to pick up some stuff so if it's still there I might just get one.
> 
> View attachment 5045429


Thanks for sharing!  I do have to say I find it utterly bizarre that they would take a barenia bag (I’m assuming that’s what the round one is?) and stamp a huge logo on it.


----------



## bagnut1

Yinglin said:


> For those who have a barenia leather bag, how is it wearing? Are you worried about taking care of it?


The H Barenia threads are good resources for care tips.


----------



## Fancyfree

Yinglin said:


> For some reason the price bothers me, maybe because i think i could do a SO when i go to Spain, probably through Paris store and it would cost me less and then i realise im becoming a gold hw bag person. Funny thing is i am a paladium type of girl but all of a sudden, all my M bags i love in gold. Im in looove with my Gaby PM and today i wore my Gabrielle Pm and im in owe! They are sooo great quality, so light and comfy that im addicted lol
> I finally got the taupe leather strap and love how light and comfy it is. I might get the black one as well because it doesnt fall off my shoulder and it can crossbody nicely.
> Here is a pic of the strap on my gabrielle petit in wood rose.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for helping me choose and for your lovely advice. I still cant decide gaby or rejane? 哎哎～～ lol


I believe it is the Gaby you truly love and desire , @Yinglin
And that the Barenia Rejane is, for you, a FOMO bag. (And that all our votes for the Rejane are not helping )

While I love Barenia leather, I personally feel Barenia suits/complements other and larger bags better than a small Rejane.


----------



## bits of ivory

Yinglin said:


> Oops forgot to add the eye candy lol


I want a Rejane in barenia too!!

I’m asking my SA about an SO Gabrielle Reporter in carat calf. Still waiting to hear back if they can do it, and if not, I may as well do an SO Rejane in natural calf, perhaps in storm! Shown here in the photo is eggplant, kaki and storm in natural calf.

Hello everyone. I’ve been reading this thread for a while. Like most of you I adore the Ramesh creations and am disappointed with the direction the brand may be heading. I can’t agree more with thebaghag’s IG post yesterday. To me the Flori is the only okay bag from the new collection, but I really am not sure about the buckle...


----------



## Jesxia

bits of ivory said:


> I want a Rejane in barenia too!!
> 
> I’m asking my SA about an SO Gabrielle Reporter in carat calf. Still waiting to hear back if they can do it, and if not, I may as well do an SO Rejane in natural calf, perhaps in storm! Shown here in the photo is eggplant, kaki and storm in natural calf.
> 
> Hello everyone. I’ve been reading this thread for a while. Like most of you I adore the Ramesh creations and am disappointed with the direction the brand may be heading. I can’t agree more with thebaghag’s IG post yesterday. To me the Flori is the only okay bag from the new collection, but I really am not sure about the buckle...



A Gabrielle reporter would be lovely! Please keep us posted—I asked about a SO in this bag last month and was told it was not possible. Hopefully you have better luck!

I was told they are still producing limited colours in the Gabrielle Clutch, with SO available for only some colours. This was the reason why Paris vetoed the Reporter. (The statement about the Gabrielle Clutch still being in production was later retracted after Paris went into lockdown.)

It’s a bit confusing. However, it seems things are in flux in Paris due to the new lockdowns and transition in M management, so different information is coming out?


----------



## bits of ivory

Jesxia said:


> A Gabrielle reporter would be lovely! Please keep us posted—I asked about a SO in this bag last month and was told it was not possible. Hopefully you have better luck!
> 
> I was told they are still producing limited colours in the Gabrielle Clutch, with SO available for only some colours. This was the reason why Paris vetoed the Reporter. (The statement about the Gabrielle Clutch still being in production was later retracted after Paris went into lockdown.)
> 
> It’s a bit confusing. However, it seems things are in flux in Paris due to the new lockdowns and transition in M management, so different information is coming out?


Gabrielle Reporter is great bag. I own the bag in satin calf which is prone to scratches but otherwise it is perfect. Like it so much that I need another one in carat calf. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## trunkdevil

Yinglin said:


> For those who have a barenia leather bag, how is it wearing? Are you worried about taking care of it?


I have a barenia birkin, it’s aged wonderfully. IMO the patina and marks add personality to the bag. That’s part of barenia’s charm. If you love the leather qualities then go for it. If you want it to look new forever, you’ll be disappointed

As for care.. I borderline abuse most of my bags been caught in a storm, travelled with my barenia B and had no issues. I even put a _deep_ scratch across the front with my watch - eventually it buffed out after time + “massaging” the leather. It’s no longer noticeable! I can’t wait to see how a well loved barenia Rejane will look


----------



## Jesxia

bits of ivory said:


> Gabrielle Reporter is great bag. I own the bag in satin calf which is prone to scratches but otherwise it is perfect. Like it so much that I need another one in carat calf. Will let you know how it goes.



Thank you!

The Reporter feels like a dynamic little sister to the Gabrielle family. I am still contemplating the Clutch but it seems to lack that carefree aspect of the Reporter. (Maybe the top handle throws me off?)

Fingers crossed they approve your SO!


----------



## Yinglin

Fancyfree said:


> I believe it is the Gaby you truly love and desire , @Yinglin
> And that the Barenia Rejane is, for you, a FOMO bag. (And that all our votes for the Rejane are not helping )
> 
> While I love Barenia leather, I personally feel Barenia suits/complements other and larger bags better than a small Rejane.


Haha you are totally right! Mini rejane in barenia is growing on me but the Gaby has won my heart ~~ Too bad i feel pressured to buy the bags i love before they are gone :-/



lvisland said:


> I have a barenia birkin, it’s aged wonderfully. IMO the patina and marks add personality to the bag. That’s part of barenia’s charm. If you love the leather qualities then go for it. If you want it to look new forever, you’ll be disappointed
> 
> As for care.. I borderline abuse most of my bags been caught in a storm, travelled with my barenia B and had no issues. I even put a _deep_ scratch across the front with my watch - eventually it buffed out after time + “massaging” the leather. It’s no longer noticeable! I can’t wait to see how a well loved barenia Rejane will look


Im a Kelly girl but i personally find a birkin in barenia and gold hw the perfect bag lol
I have been in love with Celine classic in natural calf for a long time because i love the colour and I buy into the “each scratch has a history” theory lol BUT with that said, I have never owned such leather and I dont know if i would regret it...specially at such price tag. I dont like the stress of worrying to baby a bag, I live in Shanghai, a super humid city and it rains quite often even during Summer so thats a big con...i feel eventually i will get the Rejane bb but at this moment im in love with the Gaby/gabrielle clasp. I cant believe it is not being used as Moynat iconic clasp and specially in SLGs. Chanel and Hermes have iconic clasps, the Moynat clasp is practical, beautiful and very different so i feel disappointed Moynat is not using it across their styles. The new HW is too big too loud too chunky and too cheap looking despite the leather quality and craftmanship still looking impeccable...such a pity :-/



Jesxia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Reporter feels like a dynamic little sister to the Gabrielle family. I am still contemplating the Clutch but it seems to lack that carefree aspect of the Reporter. (Maybe the top handle throws me off?)
> 
> Fingers crossed they approve your SO!


I love the clutch but i dont like how thin it is in the bottom. Id rather have a flat bottom like the mini Kelly instead of an envelope type of clutch like the Moynat Gabrielle. With that said, id love one in a bright colour lol


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> I love the clutch but i dont like how thin it is in the bottom. Id rather have a flat bottom like the mini Kelly instead of an envelope type of clutch like the Moynat Gabrielle. With that said, id love one in a bright colour lol



That is also my hesitation. It would be helpful to view a comparison between the interiors for the Clutch, Reporter and Gabrielle (though this might be moot given that I cannot SO a Reporter at this point). 

Did you ever hear back from that seller about why she cancelled the sale for your black Reporter?


----------



## Simbacat

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914



I would like to share with you my customized tote too, featuring my 3 beloved cats ☺️

View attachment 5045718


----------



## Simbacat

I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
	

		
			
		

		
	




The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺


----------



## Bagaholic222

Simbacat said:


> I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
> Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045723
> View attachment 5045724
> 
> The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺


This is so adorable - LOVE!


----------



## bits of ivory

Jesxia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Reporter feels like a dynamic little sister to the Gabrielle family. I am still contemplating the Clutch but it seems to lack that carefree aspect of the Reporter. (Maybe the top handle throws me off?)
> 
> Fingers crossed they approve your SO!


I did think about the clutch which to me seems a dressier bag but it’s not like there’re occasions to use a dressy bag these days or anytime soon.


----------



## trunkdevil

My Nano arrived after a short delay. Can’t wait to use her


----------



## konacoffee

Simbacat said:


> I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
> Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045723
> View attachment 5045724
> 
> The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺



As a cat mom myself, I absolutely ADORE this!!! This is so cute!!!!! And it was so well done too! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## suhjinoc

A quick question! Are Cabotins (big ones) made with barenia leather?


----------



## konacoffee

suhjinoc said:


> A quick question! Are Cabotins (big ones) made with barenia leather?



No, but there was one on Instagram. My SA thinks that might have been a special order or something.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> No, but there was one on Instagram. My SA thinks that might have been a special order or something.


I haven't been able to keep the subtly different naming conventions of the various leathers completely straight, but the Cabotin I believe was only produced in one line of leather.  There was a cognac colored version of this, which looks like Barenia, but because the tanning process is different is not Barenia.  

(If anyone has an actual Barenia Cabotin please correct me!)


----------



## Yinglin

Simbacat said:


> I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
> Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045723
> View attachment 5045724
> 
> The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺


wow that is so special!! i had no idea Moynat did that. Such a great memory lol I have 2 cats and a chihuahua hahaha Your cats looks super cute btw lol


----------



## Yinglin

Jesxia said:


> That is also my hesitation. It would be helpful to view a comparison between the interiors for the Clutch, Reporter and Gabrielle (though this might be moot given that I cannot SO a Reporter at this point).
> 
> Did you ever hear back from that seller about why she cancelled the sale for your black Reporter?


Yes, she said she cancelled because when she went back from holidays she didnt expect France to be in a new lockdown so she said if i want it, i will have to wait for one month until France goes out of lockdown again.


----------



## trunkdevil

Major eye candy from my SA. Anyone have experience with Moynat’s exotic skin pieces? How is the quality compared to other brands?


----------



## Jesxia

Yinglin said:


> Yes, she said she cancelled because when she went back from holidays she didnt expect France to be in a new lockdown so she said if i want it, i will have to wait for one month until France goes out of lockdown again.



That is too bad.

But at least you still have a chance to get the bag if you still want it.

Meanwhile, we will find out if M will accept SO for the Gabrielle Reporter. If they do, that opens up more options


----------



## Rocat

Simbacat said:


> I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
> Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045723
> View attachment 5045724
> 
> The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺


Love this!!! Now you are making me want one with the faces of my kitties!


----------



## Rocat

Yinglin said:


> Haha you are totally right! Mini rejane in barenia is growing on me but the Gaby has won my heart ~~ Too bad i feel pressured to buy the bags i love before they are gone :-/
> 
> 
> Im a Kelly girl but i personally find a birkin in barenia and gold hw the perfect bag lol
> I have been in love with Celine classic in natural calf for a long time because i love the colour and I buy into the “each scratch has a history” theory lol BUT with that said, I have never owned such leather and I dont know if i would regret it...specially at such price tag. I dont like the stress of worrying to baby a bag, I live in Shanghai, a super humid city and it rains quite often even during Summer so thats a big con...i feel eventually i will get the Rejane bb but at this moment im in love with the Gaby/gabrielle clasp. I cant believe it is not being used as Moynat iconic clasp and specially in SLGs. Chanel and Hermes have iconic clasps, the Moynat clasp is practical, beautiful and very different so i feel disappointed Moynat is not using it across their styles. The new HW is too big too loud too chunky and too cheap looking despite the leather quality and craftmanship still looking impeccable...such a pity :-/
> 
> 
> I love the clutch but i dont like how thin it is in the bottom. Id rather have a flat bottom like the mini Kelly instead of an envelope type of clutch like the Moynat Gabrielle. With that said, id love one in a bright colour lol


Have you thought about a Rejane clutch? I have one in peacock with palladium hardware and love it (along with every Rejane variation that Ramesh designed!) It has a really unique shape and its simple elegance works well for both day and evening in my opinion. I am happy to post photos if you are interested.


----------



## Jesxia

Rocat said:


> Have you thought about a Rejane clutch? I have one in peacock with palladium hardware and love it (along with every Rejane variation that Ramesh designed!) It has a really unique shape and its simple elegance works well for both day and evening in my opinion. I am happy to post photos if you are interested.



I am not trying to hijack a conversation meant for Yinglin, but can I join in? I am going through a similar decision-making process and it would be really helpful to see pictures of the Rejane clutch. 

Do you mean the Rejane opera or the Rejane evening? If you are ok with sharing, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## kipp

lvisland said:


> Major eye candy from my SA. Anyone have experience with Moynat’s exotic skin pieces? How is the quality compared to other brands?
> View attachment 5046618
> 
> 
> I haven’t purchased an exotic from Moynat but I’ve looked at them closely.  Of course these were Ramesh era bags.  My impression is/was that they are equal or better than Hermes’.   Some too had hand painting that was just stunning!  Very special! Hope this helps!


----------



## kipp

Sorry that my reply didn’t make it outside the quote box...


----------



## Rocat

Jesxia said:


> I am not trying to hijack a conversation meant for Yinglin, but can I join in? I am going through a similar decision-making process and it would be really helpful to see pictures of the Rejane clutch.
> 
> Do you mean the Rejane opera or the Rejane evening? If you are ok with sharing, it would be much appreciated.


I have the Rejane opera. Here are some quick photos including a comparison with my other favorite clutch the Hermes egee so you can get a better sense of the overall size and proportions. I hope this is helpful! Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Panthere2015

bits of ivory said:


> I want a Rejane in barenia too!!
> 
> I’m asking my SA about an SO Gabrielle Reporter in carat calf. Still waiting to hear back if they can do it, and if not, I may as well do an SO Rejane in natural calf, perhaps in storm! Shown here in the photo is eggplant, kaki and storm in natural calf.
> 
> Hello everyone. I’ve been reading this thread for a while. Like most of you I adore the Ramesh creations and am disappointed with the direction the brand may be heading. I can’t agree more with thebaghag’s IG post yesterday. To me the Flori is the only okay bag from the new collection, but I really am not sure about the buckle...


So do I!
I didn’t know natural calf was availble in so many colours. Storm looks gogeous.


----------



## Jesxia

Rocat said:


> I have the Rejane opera. Here are some quick photos including a comparison with my other favorite clutch the Hermes egee so you can get a better sense of the overall size and proportions. I hope this is helpful! Please let me know if you have any questions.



Thank you! The size comparison is really helpful. 

Do you find the lack of a strap/chain to be an issue at all?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Rocat said:


> I have the Rejane opera. Here are some quick photos including a comparison with my other favorite clutch the Hermes egee so you can get a better sense of the overall size and proportions. I hope this is helpful! Please let me know if you have any questions.


I love the simple elegance of this clutch - if only I had a clutch lifestyle.  The only thing hold me back on this was the lack of a chain/top handle.  I'm clumsy and can totally see this flying out of my arm or forgetting it somewhere


----------



## Rocat

Jesxia said:


> Thank you! The size comparison is really helpful.
> 
> Do you find the lack of a strap/chain to be an issue at all?


It has not been an issue for me, but I am used to carrying clutches that do not have a strap. If you are seriously considering this style, 24S still has Rejane operas available in peacock and black at a discounted price of $1680 USD. They don't appear if you click on the Moynat link under their brands, but if you type "Moynat" into the search field you will see them. For some reason, they are listed as "Rejane Pouch" instead of Rejane Opera on 24S. If I didn't already have a black box egee that is similar in size, I would jump on this amazing price and buy the black one. I am still thinking about buying it even though I definitely do not need it - LOL!  I cannot think of any other clutch with this caliber of design and craftsmanship that could be purchased for less.


----------



## Rocat

Bagaholic222 said:


> I love the simple elegance of this clutch - if only I had a clutch lifestyle.  The only thing hold me back on this was the lack of a chain/top handle.  I'm clumsy and can totally see this flying out of my arm or forgetting it somewhere


It is definitely a personal preference in terms of what you are comfortable carrying. I don't like tiny clutches for the reasons that you mentioned. For me, I feel that this one is large enough for me not to lose track of it. The shape is really unique, but the Rejane evening would also be fabulous especially if you really prefer to have a strap. I am not sure if there are any of those still available or whether they were included in the legacy sale. If so, I would be tempted!


----------



## Jesxia

Rocat said:


> It has not been an issue for me, but I am used to carrying clutches that do not have a strap. If you are seriously considering this style, 24S still has Rejane operas available in peacock and black at a discounted price of $1680 USD. They don't appear if you click on the Moynat link under their brands, but if you type "Moynat" into the search field you will see them. For some reason, they are listed as "Rejane Pouch" instead of Rejane Opera on 24S. If I didn't already have a black box egee that is similar in size, I would jump on this amazing price and buy the black one. I am still thinking about buying it even though I definitely do not need it - LOL!  I cannot think of any other clutch with this caliber of design and craftsmanship that could be purchased for less.



Thank you for the tip!

Sadly, I seem to have missed the sale. The Rejane clutch shows up under a 24S search but not at a discounted rate. I think they had an “Ultimate10” Promo going on a few weeks back but this no longer appears under the bag. 

Still, it’s an elegant bag and I am now torn between the Gabrielle Clutch and the Rejane Clutch. Given the lack of going out options for the foreseeable future, perhaps the Gabrielle Clutch makes more sense as it can also be worn as a crossbody bag?
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rocat

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for the tip!
> 
> Sadly, I seem to have missed the sale. The Rejane clutch shows up under a 24S search but not at a discounted rate. I think they had an “Ultimate10” Promo going on a few weeks back but this no longer appears under the bag.
> 
> Still, it’s an elegant bag and I am now torn between the Gabrielle Clutch and the Rejane Clutch. Given the lack of going out options for the foreseeable future, perhaps the Gabrielle Clutch makes more sense as it can also be worn as a crossbody bag?
> Decisions, decisions...


The current $1680 price is discounted significantly from the original price for the Rejane opera. For all of the "legacy" styles that were put on sale in Moynat boutiques, 24S reduced the price online without indicating that they are "on sale" or that they had a higher price previously. It is the same for the Josephines and other styles that are still remaining on 24S - they are not designated as being on sale, but the prices are significantly reduced. I think most of them are currently in the range of 40-50% off of the original US prices. You are correct though that there was an "Ultimate10" promo on 24S recently. I don't know how often those additional discounts are offered. Maybe they will have a similar offer soon?

As for the Gabrielle vs. Rejane clutches, I would go with whichever one you think you would love most in the long term even if you don't think you will use it a lot in the coming months. We will be back to normal at some point and I hope that will be sooner rather than later. This past year has taken so much fun out of our everyday lives that I decided to start using my beloved bags again recently whenever I go out. They are meant to be enjoyed! I am just very careful with how I handle them to make sure that they are not damaged by hand sanitizer, water, etc. Using them makes me happy!


----------



## konacoffee

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for the tip!
> 
> Sadly, I seem to have missed the sale. The Rejane clutch shows up under a 24S search but not at a discounted rate. I think they had an “Ultimate10” Promo going on a few weeks back but this no longer appears under the bag.



The code is now "ULTIMATESFIRST10" which is working on the US site. I'm not sure if it works in all countries though.


----------



## Hermesanity

lvisland said:


> Major eye candy from my SA. Anyone have experience with Moynat’s exotic skin pieces? How is the quality compared to other brands?
> View attachment 5046618


I have the Rejane in natura lizard.  I can only say wonderful things about the quality and workmanship!  I have compared it to my H and Delvaux lizard SLGs. While the finish is different (M's is the most matte), the quality of the skin, symmetry of the scales etc. are on par with H, and I find the skin more supple - at least for lizard - than Delvaux's.


----------



## trunkdevil

kipp said:


> Sorry that my reply didn’t make it outside the quote box...





Hermesanity said:


> I have the Rejane in natura lizard.  I can only say wonderful things about the quality and workmanship!  I have compared it to my H and Delvaux lizard SLGs. While the finish is different (M's is the most matte), the quality of the skin, symmetry of the scales etc. are on par with H, and I find the skin more supple - at least for lizard - than Delvaux's.


Thank you! This helps a lot.


----------



## Jesxia

konacoffee said:


> The code is now "ULTIMATESFIRST10" which is working on the US site. I'm not sure if it works in all countries though.
> [/QUOTE



@konacoffee: It worked!

Strange how it did not show up on my desktop but it worked on my phone. Thank you. 



Rocat said:


> The current $1680 price is discounted significantly from the original price for the Rejane opera. For all of the "legacy" styles that were put on sale in Moynat boutiques, 24S reduced the price online without indicating that they are "on sale" or that they had a higher price previously. It is the same for the Josephines and other styles that are still remaining on 24S - they are not designated as being on sale, but the prices are significantly reduced. I think most of them are currently in the range of 40-50% off of the original US prices. You are correct though that there was an "Ultimate10" promo on 24S recently. I don't know how often those additional discounts are offered. Maybe they will have a similar offer soon?
> 
> As for the Gabrielle vs. Rejane clutches, I would go with whichever one you think you would love most in the long term even if you don't think you will use it a lot in the coming months. We will be back to normal at some point and I hope that will be sooner rather than later. This past year has taken so much fun out of our everyday lives that I decided to start using my beloved bags again recently whenever I go out. They are meant to be enjoyed! I am just very careful with how I handle them to make sure that they are not damaged by hand sanitizer, water, etc. Using them makes me happy!



@Rocat: Thank you for clarifying.

I am not in the US so the listed price comes to something like US$2,200, which confused me at first (but is still a very good price.)

And you are so right about enjoying our bags—your life (bag) philosophy rings particularly true during these challenging times


----------



## Rocat

Jesxia said:


> @konacoffee: It worked!
> 
> Strange how it did not show up on my desktop but it worked on my phone. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> @Rocat: Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> I am not in the US so the listed price comes to something like US$2,200, which confused me at first (but is still a very good price.)
> 
> And you are so right about enjoying our bags—your life (bag) philosophy rings particularly true during these challenging times


I am sure you will enjoy whichever clutch you choose for many years. They are both magnificent Ramesh era designs with outstanding craftsmanship.  I think both styles could also work well for more casual outings during the day when you don't need to carry a lot with you. I have no regrets about any of my Ramesh pieces and I will probably try to get another one in a style that I don't currently have while they are still available. Sadly, the new designs are an easy pass for me.


----------



## Miss_HK

lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992



stunning!!!


----------



## Miss_HK

Sourisbrune said:


> Aaaaaaah!  Both are beautiful- yet, slightly different.  I like both, but probably the bag on the left a wee bit better.  Happy shopping!





Tonimichelle said:


> Probably no help at all! But I prefer the look and feel of the Taurillon Gex leather (plus the green is slightly darker in that leather and prefer PHW), whilst the Taurillon Blush leather feels like it might be slightly harder wearing to me. Like I said, no help, sorry!





bambita said:


> hiii i ended up going for the emerald with ghw
> 
> i chose ghw coz green is a mix of yellow plus blue so i thut ghw looks better with emerald. touterelle phw was tempting too just coz i wondered if ghw wud look tooo dressy for my everyday lifestyle. green wit gold looks classic n is a good combo. green wit palladium wud be more edgy/modern. different people think differently of this though. its ur call.
> 
> honestly though its so hard to decide ghw or phw. i understand ur pain. depends on wat u prefer. happy deciding and enjoying ur purchase
> 
> [ps: i spent several days trying to decide between a black gaby bb (ghw or phw) or a red gaby bb (ghw or phw)...or a danse pm. was soooo hard to decide under time pressure that i decided to put off buying for 6 months til i visit a moynat flagship store again . so im not fit to give u any advice. ]





Gainoffunction said:


> I am traditionally a PHW girl all the way but my eye is more drawn to the ghw in this case. I think it's the tone of the green with the ghw that goes really well together.
> 
> But either are beautiful!





bambita said:


> Hi I wear lots of navy blue so it does go with emerald. And when I wear jewelry, it's gold more often than palladium so ghw does work for me. I dont carry baby Rejane as often as I wud like to. This is mainly due to the pandemic. Please do update after your purchase what you picked. Congratulations on your first M.




Thank you so much for all the suggestions. I ended up with Gex and PHW!!

The reason I went for that bag its cause the SA told me there is an option to change the lock for renewal down the road if I want, though it is not common for clients to change colors of the hardware, but it should be possible!!
I therefore went for the Palladium lock, which is more younger looking, and perhaps changing to the gold one 5/10 years down the road when I feel like it!

Personally I like the smaller grain leather on small bags, but after some comparison, I feel the Gex leather gives a more rounded feeling to the bag vs the Blush leather, but both are lovely! I also find the Emerald in Gex has a more neutral green and a bit darker too!

I am really enjoying the bag! Thanks for all the support and tips! I love this forum and everyone here!


----------



## Happycantwait

If anyone has the Gabrielle clutch would you mind showing a picture of how much it holds?
sorry if this has been asked. I don’t see it if so.
Thanks


----------



## konacoffee

I dropped by the store today and was told that the legacy sale ends on Friday. I don't have much left on my list since I got most of them already, but if you did have something left now is the time to get it. 

I ended up getting the Quattro in the end, though that was not part of the legacy offerings. It worked out well since when the Celine bag I was going to pick up was slightly damaged and I ended up not keeping it. I guess things end up working out somehow.


----------



## konacoffee

Here's a picture of my new Quattro in Black & Taupe. I also picked up a marquetry charm too. 

Unfortunately I got the charm embossed and it came out pretty messy and off center. I thought about asking them to redo it, but this was the last charm of its kind in store and I didn't really want to damage the item further. I think once the foil wears off I'll leave it as a blind stamp.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Here's a picture of my new Quattro in Black & Taupe. I also picked up a marquetry charm too.
> 
> Unfortunately I got the charm embossed and it came out pretty messy and off center. I thought about asking them to redo it, but this was the last charm of its kind in store and I didn't really want to damage the item further. I think once the foil wears off I'll leave it as a blind stamp.


Congrats on your new Quattro and charm! Both are beautiful!


----------



## Yinglin

Rocat said:


> Have you thought about a Rejane clutch? I have one in peacock with palladium hardware and love it (along with every Rejane variation that Ramesh designed!) It has a really unique shape and its simple elegance works well for both day and evening in my opinion. I am happy to post photos if you are interested.



Thanks dear, eye candy is always welcome !!im really not a clutch kind of girl and due to covid i missed all the family celebrations (wedding, baptism) because i live in Shanghai while all my family is in Barcelona  I bought a small Lady Dior for the wedding of my cousin and i could never attend...but at least i have a pretty bag hahaha


----------



## Yinglin

Miss_HK said:


> Thank you so much for all the suggestions. I ended up with Gex and PHW!!
> 
> The reason I went for that bag its cause the SA told me there is an option to change the lock for renewal down the road if I want, though it is not common for clients to change colors of the hardware, but it should be possible!!
> I therefore went for the Palladium lock, which is more younger looking, and perhaps changing to the gold one 5/10 years down the road when I feel like it!
> 
> Personally I like the smaller grain leather on small bags, but after some comparison, I feel the Gex leather gives a more rounded feeling to the bag vs the Blush leather, but both are lovely! I also find the Emerald in Gex has a more neutral green and a bit darker too!
> 
> I am really enjoying the bag! Thanks for all the support and tips! I love this forum and everyone here!


you bag is amazing!!! that emerald colour is everything!!! enjoy it in good health dear ~~


----------



## bits of ivory

Jesxia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Reporter feels like a dynamic little sister to the Gabrielle family. I am still contemplating the Clutch but it seems to lack that carefree aspect of the Reporter. (Maybe the top handle throws me off?)
> 
> Fingers crossed they approve your SO!


They have said no to my Gabrielle Reporter SO 
Wondering if I should get a Gabrielle clutch instead ...


----------



## m220888

Happycantwait said:


> If anyone has the Gabrielle clutch would you mind showing a picture of how much it holds?
> sorry if this has been asked. I don’t see it if so.
> Thanks



Hi I have the Gabrielle clutch and use it mainly for lunch/dinner outings where all I really ever need to bring along is a few cards, my mobile phone, car keys and a pack of tissues. It's great because if the seating space is small, I don't have to worry too much about where I can place the bag than if I carried out a bigger bag. 

Since I have to use my phone to take the photos, I have substituted my regular small pack of tissues with a large one to represent the space where my phone would normally take up. 


In all, I've managed to fit in the large pack of tissues, a pack of wet wipes, 1 lip gloss, 1 lipstick, 1 small cardholder and a bigger cardholder with a zipper compartment and 5 card slots. If you have larger sized items that are hard, closing the clutch might be an issue even if everything can fit inside. From the photo, the clutch looks stuffed but there is no problem with closing it up because the tissue pack is soft. The closure is fine and the side edges are not distorted. With this clutch, the depth space is limited. For hard items, I think 3 mobile phones would be just about right. I have ever carried a kindle, my mobile and a power bank around the same size as the phone and it could all fit inside just fine but anymore than that would be a squeeze.


----------



## Jesxia

m220888 said:


> Hi I have the Gabrielle clutch and use it mainly for lunch/dinner outings where all I really ever need to bring along is a few cards, my mobile phone, car keys and a pack of tissues. It's great because if the seating space is small, I don't have to worry too much about where I can place the bag than if I carried out a bigger bag.
> 
> Since I have to use my phone to take the photos, I have substituted my regular small pack of tissues with a large one to represent the space where my phone would normally take up.
> View attachment 5048718
> 
> In all, I've managed to fit in the large pack of tissues, a pack of wet wipes, 1 lip gloss, 1 lipstick, 1 small cardholder and a bigger cardholder with a zipper compartment and 5 card slots. If you have larger sized items that are hard, closing the clutch might be an issue even if everything can fit inside. From the photo, the clutch looks stuffed but there is no problem with closing it up because the tissue pack is soft. The closure is fine and the side edges are not distorted. With this clutch, the depth space is limited. For hard items, I think 3 mobile phones would be just about right. I have ever carried a kindle, my mobile and a power bank around the same size as the phone and it could all fit inside just fine but anymore than that would be a squeeze.
> View attachment 5048725



Thank you for this detailed description, it is very helpful.

Would you say the Gabrielle Clutch is not a substitute for a small messenger bag? It looks like the bag fits a lot but cannot double as a work to dinner bag unless one carries little in the way of work documents, notebooks, etc.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bits of ivory said:


> They have said no to my Gabrielle Reporter SO
> Wondering if I should get a Gabrielle clutch instead ...


They are quite different bags - the reporter is much more casual everyday whereas the clutch is more refined.  I haven't seen either bag in person but I think both bags are fantastic.  You should consider how you will be using the bag so that you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## m220888

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for this detailed description, it is very helpful.
> 
> Would you say the Gabrielle Clutch is not a substitute for a small messenger bag? It looks like the bag fits a lot but cannot double as a work to dinner bag unless one carries little in the way of work documents, notebooks, etc.



You're right. I think it fits just about as much as other clutches out there but it's definitely no substitute for a small messenger bag. Once you have all the basic stuff placed in, there really isn't much room for other things besides small items like a lip gloss or mini hand sanitiser bottle that can just be dropped in between the odd spaces left. As you've correctly assumed, it wouldn't really be suitable for the work part unless all you're carrying along is a thin notebook and pen.


----------



## Happycantwait

m220888 said:


> Hi I have the Gabrielle clutch and use it mainly for lunch/dinner outings where all I really ever need to bring along is a few cards, my mobile phone, car keys and a pack of tissues. It's great because if the seating space is small, I don't have to worry too much about where I can place the bag than if I carried out a bigger bag.
> 
> Since I have to use my phone to take the photos, I have substituted my regular small pack of tissues with a large one to represent the space where my phone would normally take up.
> View attachment 5048718
> 
> In all, I've managed to fit in the large pack of tissues, a pack of wet wipes, 1 lip gloss, 1 lipstick, 1 small cardholder and a bigger cardholder with a zipper compartment and 5 card slots. If you have larger sized items that are hard, closing the clutch might be an issue even if everything can fit inside. From the photo, the clutch looks stuffed but there is no problem with closing it up because the tissue pack is soft. The closure is fine and the side edges are not distorted. With this clutch, the depth space is limited. For hard items, I think 3 mobile phones would be just about right. I have ever carried a kindle, my mobile and a power bank around the same size as the phone and it could all fit inside just fine but anymore than that would be a squeeze.
> View attachment 5048725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do more than I expected. Did you buy it online and if so where?



Thank you so much. Actually looks like it holds more than I expected. Did you buy it online?  If so where?


----------



## m220888

Happycantwait said:


> Thank you so much. Actually looks like it holds more than I expected. Did you buy it online?  If so where?



I bought it directly from the store last year. I’m not sure if they are continuing with the production of the Gabrielle clutch with the new direction the brand is taking but it shouldn’t be an issue if you wanted to get one now.


----------



## bits of ivory

m220888 said:


> Hi I have the Gabrielle clutch and use it mainly for lunch/dinner outings where all I really ever need to bring along is a few cards, my mobile phone, car keys and a pack of tissues. It's great because if the seating space is small, I don't have to worry too much about where I can place the bag than if I carried out a bigger bag.
> 
> Since I have to use my phone to take the photos, I have substituted my regular small pack of tissues with a large one to represent the space where my phone would normally take up.
> View attachment 5048718
> 
> In all, I've managed to fit in the large pack of tissues, a pack of wet wipes, 1 lip gloss, 1 lipstick, 1 small cardholder and a bigger cardholder with a zipper compartment and 5 card slots. If you have larger sized items that are hard, closing the clutch might be an issue even if everything can fit inside. From the photo, the clutch looks stuffed but there is no problem with closing it up because the tissue pack is soft. The closure is fine and the side edges are not distorted. With this clutch, the depth space is limited. For hard items, I think 3 mobile phones would be just about right. I have ever carried a kindle, my mobile and a power bank around the same size as the phone and it could all fit inside just fine but anymore than that would be a squeeze.
> View attachment 5048725


Here is what my Gabrielle Reporter holds: one lipstick, two phones, a silk-in compact wallet, a pack of wet wipes and a pack of tissues. There is still room for keys.

It’s such a great bag a pity they don’t make these anymore not even SO.


----------



## Happycantwait

m220888 said:


> I bought it directly from the store last year. I’m not sure if they are continuing with the production of the Gabrielle clutch with the new direction the brand is taking but it shouldn’t be an issue if you wanted to get one now.



Would love to but can’t right now. Huge remodel starting on house soon.  I was afraid it might be hard to get later.


----------



## m220888

Happycantwait said:


> Would love to but can’t right now. Huge remodel starting on house soon.  I was afraid it might be hard to get later.



I'm quite sure you'll still be able to get it later if you do decide to. I've always seen it at the store and at the time when I bought mine, there were many options available that I could already purchase and take home there and then whether it was the classic or seasonal colours in GHW and PHW. As much as I love it, I don't think it is as popular as the Gabrielle BB or PM.


----------



## bits of ivory

Ironishii said:


> This is 6 years late but I want to confirm whether they do have a date code for all of the models? I have seen a bag with a date code (in one of the corners where the stitches are) while others do not have it.


The Flori has a code


----------



## suhjinoc

bits of ivory said:


> The Flori has a code




Thank you for the info! so now the new ones will have codes.. It is a good thing in a long run, but the problem is my ramesh era bag still won't have one hahaha


----------



## konacoffee

So I decided to hop on the Josephine train and am quite glad I took advantage of the legacy offer to nab the PM size in Winter Green/Blacj. I'm not going to say it was an instant love, but I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to maneuver. 

What really sold me on it was the possibility of using it with my Art/Graphic strap. It looks like a piece of art when paired with it! Not my usual style, but I'm loving how modern and bold it looks together.

I also paired the strap with some of my other bags. Love it on my Cabotins, Danse, and Cambridge Satchel Bag. Not so much on the Rejane BB because I think it's a bit unbalanced due to the hardware mismatch on the thickness of the strap. 

Lowkey disappointed the strap clips are too small to go on my medium Loewe Puzzle. I was really excited for the possibility of matching them, but unfortunately it's not meant to be.


----------



## konacoffee

One more pic! Graphic strap with the Danse MM in Boreal Green nubuck.


----------



## optimisticqt

@konacoffee
Awesome and super helpful photos! I actually went way back for your review of the Danse. Asked SCP but they said the black & cognac combo is sold out  .
Enjoy your collection in good health.


----------



## konacoffee

optimisticqt said:


> @konacoffee
> Awesome and super helpful photos! I actually went way back for your review of the Danse.



I'm always glad to share my photos with the forum! I'm happy to hear you found it useful.


----------



## bits of ivory

suhjinoc said:


> Thank you for the info! so now the new ones will have codes.. It is a good thing in a long run, but the problem is my ramesh era bag still won't have one hahaha


I would look up close if I were to purchase any of the new bags.  I cannot unsee the messy edge paint at the corners of this Flori on display.


----------



## suhjinoc

konacoffee said:


> So I decided to hop on the Josephine train and am quite glad I took advantage of the legacy offer to nab the PM size in Winter Green/Blacj. I'm not going to say it was an instant love, but I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to maneuver.
> 
> What really sold me on it was the possibility of using it with my Art/Graphic strap. It looks like a piece of art when paired with it! Not my usual style, but I'm loving how modern and bold it looks together.
> 
> I also paired the strap with some of my other bags. Love it on my Cabotins, Danse, and Cambridge Satchel Bag. Not so much on the Rejane BB because I think it's a bit unbalanced due to the hardware mismatch on the thickness of the strap.
> 
> Lowkey disappointed the strap clips are too small to go on my medium Loewe Puzzle. I was really excited for the possibility of matching them, but unfortunately it's not meant to be.


 
great collection! thank you for the pictures!


----------



## bits of ivory

konacoffee said:


> So I decided to hop on the Josephine train and am quite glad I took advantage of the legacy offer to nab the PM size in Winter Green/Blacj. I'm not going to say it was an instant love, but I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to maneuver.
> 
> What really sold me on it was the possibility of using it with my Art/Graphic strap. It looks like a piece of art when paired with it! Not my usual style, but I'm loving how modern and bold it looks together.
> 
> I also paired the strap with some of my other bags. Love it on my Cabotins, Danse, and Cambridge Satchel Bag. Not so much on the Rejane BB because I think it's a bit unbalanced due to the hardware mismatch on the thickness of the strap.
> 
> Lowkey disappointed the strap clips are too small to go on my medium Loewe Puzzle. I was really excited for the possibility of matching them, but unfortunately it's not meant to be.


Such a nice collection! I use the Josephine PM as my work bag. I wish they make more styles with the very practical turn lock! It makes me want a Danse but unfortunately it’s not available anymore where I am based.


----------



## ttys

Hi! 
Does anyone have any opinions on one of Nic’s new collection- the baluchon? I saw it yesterday in one of the boutiques. Please share your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## cut_andpaste

ttys said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have any opinions on one of Nic’s new collection- the baluchon? I saw it yesterday in one of the boutiques. Please share your thoughts! Thanks!



I looked at it in the store today. The Baluchon's outline somehow reminds me a deflated beach bucket lol. The size is cute and handy -- more like a casual style to me like Fleur. Given it's not a big bag, I think the hardware proportion is overloaded (in terms of the size of the "belly button" and the number of metallic joints it's got). With the extra strap on, it looks even more clumsy to me.

The Voyage also holds the same "belly button". As it's bigger than the Baluchon, the hardware proportion makes more sense and gives it a cleaner look overall IMO. Amongst Nic's designs, the Little Suitcase appeals to me the most. Still, I'd prefer the old designs in Ramesh's era. Hope it helps


----------



## bits of ivory

ttys said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have any opinions on one of Nic’s new collection- the baluchon? I saw it yesterday in one of the boutiques. Please share your thoughts! Thanks!


I tried it in the boutique. It’s heavier than it should be due to the hardware. 4 lobster clasps and 1 ‘belly button’ on what is a small bag.


----------



## michumichu

Can anyone please tell me how much the “Gabby PM” weights? I own the mini but considering the PM but I’m afraid it will be too heavy to carry around doing errands and walking. Any advice?


----------



## konacoffee

I agree with the others when they say the Baluchon's hardware is a bit too much for a small bag. It's cute, but it's not my first choice for a bag of that style. It's heavier than it should be imo and the button takes up too much space. 

I also say the Voyage in-store and I like that one a lot more. The engraving on the "belly button" (is this what we're calling it now? Haha.) is deeper than I expected based on the photos. I don't hate the logo button, but I don't love it either.

Honestly, the Voyage in Tourterelle is pretty close to what I've been looking for in a taupe-ish hand bag. Still structured, but not as narrow as the Gabrielle. I'm not buying it just yet, but it's growing on me as a possibility.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I agree with the others when they say the Baluchon's hardware is a bit too much for a small bag. It's cute, but it's not my first choice for a bag of that style. It's heavier than it should be imo and the button takes up too much space.
> 
> I also say the Voyage in-store and I like that one a lot more. The engraving on the "belly button" (is this what we're calling it now? Haha.) is deeper than I expected based on the photos. I don't hate the logo button, but I don't love it either.
> 
> Honestly, the Voyage in Tourterelle is pretty close to what I've been looking for in a taupe-ish hand bag. Still structured, but not as narrow as the Gabrielle. I'm not buying it just yet, but it's growing on me as a possibility.


Is Voyage bigger than Gabrielle pm? Any other colors besides tourterelle?


----------



## Yinglin

konacoffee said:


> So I decided to hop on the Josephine train and am quite glad I took advantage of the legacy offer to nab the PM size in Winter Green/Blacj. I'm not going to say it was an instant love, but I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to maneuver.
> 
> What really sold me on it was the possibility of using it with my Art/Graphic strap. It looks like a piece of art when paired with it! Not my usual style, but I'm loving how modern and bold it looks together.
> 
> I also paired the strap with some of my other bags. Love it on my Cabotins, Danse, and Cambridge Satchel Bag. Not so much on the Rejane BB because I think it's a bit unbalanced due to the hardware mismatch on the thickness of the strap.
> 
> Lowkey disappointed the strap clips are too small to go on my medium Loewe Puzzle. I was really excited for the possibility of matching them, but unfortunately it's not meant to be.


Thanks for sharing! you have such a wonderful collection. Love them all and the strap is a very nice touch. I planned to use mine with my loewe puzzle. Will check if it fits in the small puzzle though I suspect the haw thickness may be the same as the medium size.


----------



## Yinglin

m_ichele said:


> Is Voyage bigger than Gabrielle pm? Any other colors besides tourterelle?


i would say voyage is bigger.


----------



## Yinglin

ttys said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone have any opinions on one of Nic’s new collection- the baluchon? I saw it yesterday in one of the boutiques. Please share your thoughts! Thanks!


From my point of view the Baluchon is the nicest bag of the new era. It is light, cute and well made, but it doesn't make my heart rocknroll and for that price I would rather pick a gaby or Gabrielle in a new colour or size...


----------



## ttys

Thanks to all who shared your opinions on the baluchon. I’m totally amused by the “belly button” description for the magnetic medallion closure. Tempted by its cuteness and versatility in carrying it and if only it is just a teeny tad bigger by a cm, I may splurge and add it to my collection. For now it’s another piece of eye candy.


----------



## Passerine123

I am disheartened by what's available -- the selection doesn't appeal to me and only the mini bags seem to offer a lively range of colors. For the near future, I will shop at Delvaux and wait to see if, down the road, Moynat re-issues some of the time-loved favorites like the Cabotin, Ballerine, Danse and Madeleine (while at the same time, I'm keeping a sharp lookout for these on my fav reseller sites).


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Is Voyage bigger than Gabrielle pm? Any other colors besides tourterelle?



The store I went to only had the Paon/Peacock color. I've only seen the Tourterelle online. They did have the Baluchon in Tourterelle. I didn't compare the Voyage side by side with a Gabrielle PM, but the Voyage was definitely deeper. Not so sure about the height and width though.

Apparently they're not allowed to display the bags officially yet because the inventory system hasn't been updated yet, but they should be available for purchase in in May.


----------



## konacoffee

Passerine123 said:


> I am disheartened by what's available -- the selection doesn't appeal to me and only the mini bags seem to offer a lively range of colors. For the near future, I will shop at Delvaux and wait to see if, down the road, Moynat re-issues some of the time-loved favorites like the Cabotin, Ballerine, Danse and Madeleine (while at the same time, I'm keeping a sharp lookout for these on my fav reseller sites).



The Delvaux "Cool Box" has caught my eye, though I've never had the chance to see it in person. I'm really liking Loewe too!

I'm not planning on any new bags until Christmas time though. I'm pretty satisfied with my collection, though I have a few I'd like to add eventually.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> Apparently they're not allowed to display the bags officially yet because the inventory system hasn't been updated yet, but they should be available for purchase in in May.


Good lord how do any of the people managing this company still have jobs?  It's embarrassing and appalling how badly everything has gone in the past year.

Nothing says "discreet luxury" like logos everywhere and not actually being able to buy anything.


----------



## Cool Breeze

bits of ivory said:


> I would look up close if I were to purchase any of the new bags.  I cannot unsee the messy edge paint at the corners of this Flori on display.


Yikes!  That’s terrible.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello Moynat lovers~~
Does anybody have a picture of a Gaby in tourterelle? I saw a Gaby BB in tourterelle and gold HW online and I really like it but I wonder what kind of shade/ undertone it is. Thanks!


----------



## bambita

Miss_HK said:


> Thank you so much for all the suggestions. I ended up with Gex and PHW!!
> 
> The reason I went for that bag its cause the SA told me there is an option to change the lock for renewal down the road if I want, though it is not common for clients to change colors of the hardware, but it should be possible!!
> I therefore went for the Palladium lock, which is more younger looking, and perhaps changing to the gold one 5/10 years down the road when I feel like it!
> 
> Personally I like the smaller grain leather on small bags, but after some comparison, I feel the Gex leather gives a more rounded feeling to the bag vs the Blush leather, but both are lovely! I also find the Emerald in Gex has a more neutral green and a bit darker too!
> 
> I am really enjoying the bag! Thanks for all the support and tips! I love this forum and everyone here!



omg luvvvvvvvvvvvv it


----------



## bambita

konacoffee said:


> Here's a picture of my new Quattro in Black & Taupe. I also picked up a marquetry charm too.
> 
> Unfortunately I got the charm embossed and it came out pretty messy and off center. I thought about asking them to redo it, but this was the last charm of its kind in store and I didn't really want to damage the item further. I think once the foil wears off I'll leave it as a blind stamp.


 
omggggggggggg loving them both


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Is Voyage bigger than Gabrielle pm? Any other colors besides tourterelle?


... and red, and black w/ghw, and ...









Moynat @Sak’s is hosting private FaceTime appointments (4/22/21-4/23/21) to view the bags (and other accessories) from the launch.  If you’re interested, please get ahold of Curtis and he’ll book an appointment for you.  If you’re texting him, please consider your time zone.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> ... and red, and black w/ghw, and ...
> View attachment 5061759
> View attachment 5061760
> View attachment 5061761
> View attachment 5061762
> View attachment 5061763
> View attachment 5061764
> View attachment 5061765
> View attachment 5061766
> 
> Moynat @Sak’s is hosting private FaceTime appointments (4/22/21-4/23/21) to view the bags (and other accessories) from the launch.  If you’re interested, please get ahold of Curtis and he’ll book an appointment for you.  If you’re texting him, please consider your time zone.


Thanks @Sourisbrune  Maybe if I had zero idea of Ramesh’s designs I could like these, but seeing them here again I still can’t warm up to them. Oh well. Money saved.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> Thanks @Sourisbrune  Maybe if I had zero idea of Ramesh’s designs I could like these, but seeing them here again I still can’t warm up to them. Oh well. Money saved.


I agree.  I keep wanting to like the Voyager enough to purchase it, but I lack that ‘Oh my!  I need that bag,’ feeling.
I still can’t get over the white-washed, etched, magnetic button logo below the (interior) stamped foil logo.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree.  I keep wanting to like the Voyager enough to purchase it, but I lack that ‘Oh my!  I need that bag,’ feeling.
> I still can’t get over the white-washed, etched, magnetic button logo below the (interior) stamped foil logo.


I'm afraid to even look - I know I will be even more depressed about this than I already am.

Thanks for sharing your images, I wish I could be excited!!


----------



## kipp

Hi all,  
I'm actually in NYC right now and am going to see the bags in person at Saks with Curtis tomorrow later in the day.  Will report back afterwards.   I'm not too excited about the new designs either but am anxious to look at them.  Regardless none of them (either new or Ramesh era) will be in my future anytime soon as I just got an Hermes Kelly from my DH for Mother's Day while here!


----------



## Rocat

kipp said:


> Hi all,
> I'm actually in NYC right now and am going to see the bags in person at Saks with Curtis tomorrow later in the day.  Will report back afterwards.   I'm not too excited about the new designs either but am anxious to look at them.  Regardless none of them (either new or Ramesh era) will be in my future anytime soon as I just got an Hermes Kelly from my DH for Mother's Day while here!


Congratulations on the Kelly! My husband has gifted me some gorgeous Kellys for special occasions over the years as well. What color did you get?


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Congratulations on the Kelly! My husband has gifted me some gorgeous Kellys for special occasions over the years as well. What color did you get?


Thank you, @Rocat It's Gris Etain with PHW.   I'm a neutral kind of gal.  LOL!


----------



## Rocat

kipp said:


> Thank you, @Rocat It's Gris Etain with PHW.   I'm a neutral kind of gal.  LOL!


Gorgeous! I love that color. You will never get tired of it. Most of my Kellys are in "fun" colors, but my husband bought me a Glycine Kelly several years ago for my birthday that I use as my "neutral" when I am in a Kelly kind of mood.


----------



## kipp

Rocat said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color. You will never get tired of it. Most of my Kellys are in "fun" colors, but my husband bought me a Glycine Kelly several years ago for my birthday that I use as my "neutral" when I am in a Kelly kind of mood.


Thank you, @Rocat! You can't go wrong with multiple colorful Kellys!  And the glycine as a neutral is so beautiful!


----------



## m_ichele

kipp said:


> Hi all,
> I'm actually in NYC right now and am going to see the bags in person at Saks with Curtis tomorrow later in the day.  Will report back afterwards.   I'm not too excited about the new designs either but am anxious to look at them.  Regardless none of them (either new or Ramesh era) will be in my future anytime soon as I just got an Hermes Kelly from my DH for Mother's Day while here!


Congrats @kipp!!   What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Hi all,
> I'm actually in NYC right now and am going to see the bags in person at Saks with Curtis tomorrow later in the day.  Will report back afterwards.   I'm not too excited about the new designs either but am anxious to look at them.  Regardless none of them (either new or Ramesh era) will be in my future anytime soon as I just got an Hermes Kelly from my DH for Mother's Day while here!


Congrats on the Kelly!!!!   Have you posted yet on the H forum? Details, I need to see details!!!!!  I love Gris Etain!!!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Thank you, @Rocat! You can't go wrong with multiple colorful Kellys!  And the glycine as a neutral is so beautiful!


I had to look up the color Glycine.  Ooooo!  That’s pretty.


----------



## Rocat

Sourisbrune said:


> I had to look up the color Glycine.  Ooooo!  That’s pretty.


Thank you! My husband figured out a long time ago that giving me bags as gifts for special occasions always works. I just have to drop him some not so subtle hints about the particular styles and colors that I am interested in at the moment - LOL!


----------



## bagnut1

Debbie Downer here, again - love to hear of anyone's Kelly score!  But before Ramesh left would be talking about that here??

Just sayin.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Congrats on the Kelly!!!!   Have you posted yet on the H forum? Details, I need to see details!!!!! I love Gris Etain!!!!!


Thank you @Sourisbrune!  I did post in my thread Gris Etain Kelly---yes or no?  I had heard from my SA earlier in the week that she was reserving it for me so had asked for others' opinions---and in that thread is a photo of my new Kelly along with my black/white Dalmatian Kelly for comparison.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> Congrats @kipp!!   What a wonderful gift!


Thanks so much, @m_ichele!


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Thank you @Sourisbrune!  I did post in my thread Gris Etain Kelly---yes or no?  I had heard from my SA earlier in the week that she was reserving it for me so had asked for others' opinions---and in that thread is a photo of my new Kelly along with my black/white Dalmatian Kelly for comparison.


Yes, I remember now.  I had forgotten it was your thread.  Congrats!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Debbie Downer here, again - love to hear of anyone's Kelly score!  But before Ramesh left would be talking about that here??
> 
> Just sayin.


You‘re not Debbie Downer.  Darling, you‘re tellin‘ it like it is.


----------



## LJNLori

kipp said:


> Thank you, @Rocat It's Gris Etain with PHW.   I'm a neutral kind of gal.  LOL!


My Jyspiere is Gris Etain and I get so many compliments on it.  

I really want to like the new bags too.  I would much prefer to get a Moynat bag over a Kelly but I just don't know what to do.  I need a lady bag with a top handle and my little Gabby is too small, so the Voyage seems like the perfect bag.


----------



## bits of ivory

Has anyone tried to use a Bolide 27 bag insert in the Josephine PM?


----------



## cyrill

Hi everyone, need to ask since I don’t have Moynat store close to me, has anyone saw this Gabrielle BB in Poudre? What color is it? It looks white or off-white in the picture. Any help would be appreciate.


----------



## michumichu

cyrill said:


> Hi everyone, need to ask since I don’t have Moynat store close to me, has anyone saw this Gabrielle BB in Poudre? What color is it? It looks white or off-white in the picture. Any help would be appreciate.
> View attachment 5063617



I also want to know! I’m interested in this color but not sure if it’s more beige, pink, or white in person.


----------



## pinkorchid20

michumichu said:


> I also want to know! I’m interested in this color but not sure if it’s more beige, pink, or white in person.





cyrill said:


> Hi everyone, need to ask since I don’t have Moynat store close to me, has anyone saw this Gabrielle BB in Poudre? What color is it? It looks white or off-white in the picture. Any help would be appreciate.
> View attachment 5063617


If you are familiar with Hermès colours I would say it is close to Craie. It’s a very very light cream or better said white with a cream touch. No grey, no pink undertone. Pretty neutral, slightly leaning warm (at least the way I perceived it). A very classy and versatile colour. Sorry I do not own it but looked at it several times in the store (and outdoor lighting).


----------



## cyrill

pinkorchid20 said:


> If you are familiar with Hermès colours I would say it is close to Craie. It’s a very very light cream or better said white with a cream touch. No grey, no pink undertone. Pretty neutral, slightly leaning warm (at least the way I perceived it). A very classy and versatile colour. Sorry I do not own it but looked at it several times in the store (and outdoor lighting).



Thank you for your insight! As much I really love the color, sadly I don’t think I can handle white color (can’t imagine if it got color transfer) looks like I’ll stick to tourterelle.


----------



## kipp

Finally getting to report on my visit with Curtis at Saks to see the new bags.  
They have them in a separate room on the 2nd floor where he goes over everything with you.  He had a very nice presentation of the new bags (also some of the older Ramesh models on display, like the Gabrielle and the Rejane in exotics, also a beautiful red croc mini-vanity).   I was surprised that the models seem to only come in one size for the moment.  So if you like that size and the bag you are in luck!  
Overall, I thought the fabrication on the bags was OK.  A few wavy stitches here and there but probably not enough though to nix them.  The designs to me, however, were meh and uninspiring.  The round wheel bag with the Moynat print is cute but doesn't hold a cell phone.  It also doesn't open very far so might be hard to get things in and out of it (this was done so that if you opened it while you were wearing it things wouldn't fall out.)  The rectangular trunk version holds more but isn't as interesting. 
To me, the nicest bag was the little bucket bag.  It is quite small but at least the round Moynat button isn't that intrusive.  I wouldn't buy it but to me it was the most well-thought out piece. 
Curtis assured me that the leathers would continue to be of the highest quality and the pieces made in France by hand.  Also SO's were always a possibility.  That was good to hear.  He told me that he was passing on feedback to management about what people liked and didn't so hopefully they are listening!  
If you are in the NYC area I'd suggest you check in about these.  Or if you are in So. Cali I guess that store has also received the new stock (also Selfridges in London).  
I had a chance to see some limited Ramesh era bags (like the incredible metal curved limousine vanity) at Saks, too. Also an evening Rejane in box leather with metal chain.  Also Rejanes in exotics (gorgeous!).  And I have to say that these and his previous designs in regular leathers still made my heart flutter.  Not the new ones though. 
That's about it from my perspective.


----------



## bits of ivory

I had thought the Danse was sold out where I’m based, but turned out that there was still a Danse in zinc in the boutique.  I bought it, it’s like now or never!


----------



## bits of ivory

kipp said:


> Finally getting to report on my visit with Curtis at Saks to see the new bags.
> They have them in a separate room on the 2nd floor where he goes over everything with you.  He had a very nice presentation of the new bags (also some of the older Ramesh models on display, like the Gabrielle and the Rejane in exotics, also a beautiful red croc mini-vanity).   I was surprised that the models seem to only come in one size for the moment.  So if you like that size and the bag you are in luck!
> Overall, I thought the fabrication on the bags was OK.  A few wavy stitches here and there but probably not enough though to nix them.  The designs to me, however, were meh and uninspiring.  The round wheel bag with the Moynat print is cute but doesn't hold a cell phone.  It also doesn't open very far so might be hard to get things in and out of it (this was done so that if you opened it while you were wearing it things wouldn't fall out.)  The rectangular trunk version holds more but isn't as interesting.
> To me, the nicest bag was the little bucket bag.  It is quite small but at least the round Moynat button isn't that intrusive.  I wouldn't buy it but to me it was the most well-thought out piece.
> Curtis assured me that the leathers would continue to be of the highest quality and the pieces made in France by hand.  Also SO's were always a possibility.  That was good to hear.  He told me that he was passing on feedback to management about what people liked and didn't so hopefully they are listening!
> If you are in the NYC area I'd suggest you check in about these.  Or if you are in So. Cali I guess that store has also received the new stock (also Selfridges in London).
> I had a chance to see some limited Ramesh era bags (like the incredible metal curved limousine vanity) at Saks, too. Also an evening Rejane in box leather with metal chain.  Also Rejanes in exotics (gorgeous!).  And I have to say that these and his previous designs in regular leathers still made my heart flutter.  Not the new ones though.
> That's about it from my perspective.


There is at least one element of the bag that I don’t like with each of the new bags.  I may get the Flori one day if I want a common looking bag but at the moment I will sit this one out.
I hope they reconsider accepting SO for the Danse and the Gabrielle Reporter.


----------



## littleunicorn

bits of ivory said:


> I had thought the Danse was sold out where I’m based, but turned out that there was still a Danse in zinc in the boutique.  I bought it, it’s like now or never!



Lucky you, I did require about Danse in zinc around 1 weeks ago but was told no more ...
If you don't mind, may I ask how much is Danse in zinc? Thanks


----------



## kipp

bits of ivory said:


> There is at least one element of the bag that I don’t like with each of the new bags.  I may get the Flori one day if I want a common looking bag but at the moment I will sit this one out.
> I hope they reconsider accepting SO for the Danse and the Gabrielle Reporter.


Totally agree


----------



## pxjessie

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of getting the Moynat Oh! Tote bag in the MM size. I've been looking for a tote bag for quite a while and the Moynat tote bag definitely caught my eye! I was wondering if anyone had it and their thoughts on it. The Moynat tote really caught my eye because of the design, size and craftsmanship. Hoping someone can help me out as I haven't been able to find out much about it on youtube or anywhere else.


----------



## savoy85

Random question:

Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.

Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.

But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).


----------



## kipp

savoy85 said:


> Random question:
> 
> Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.
> 
> Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.
> 
> But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065027


I have to say that I find this a bit bizarre.  I do get a lot of unsolicited text messages with photos, but from SA's with whom I've worked before.  So no---not anonymous ones to me.


----------



## m_ichele

savoy85 said:


> Random question:
> 
> Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.
> 
> Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.
> 
> But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065027


Very strange! I haven’t received any random texts or emails.


----------



## m_ichele

pxjessie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Moynat Oh! Tote bag in the MM size. I've been looking for a tote bag for quite a while and the Moynat tote bag definitely caught my eye! I was wondering if anyone had it and their thoughts on it. The Moynat tote really caught my eye because of the design, size and craftsmanship. Hoping someone can help me out as I haven't been able to find out much about it on youtube or anywhere else.


I have the pre-Ramesh departure pm size Oh! tote and I love it. If you do a search of this thread you’ll find pix


----------



## Aquazzura

Happy Sunday everyone,

Thought I'd share some photos from my recent visits to Moynat. I ended up getting taupe Gaby PM SHW , but also tried some of the new bags. I liked Voyage shape: it's not as soft as Gaby and not as rigid as Gabrielle, so looks like a nice addition to the family. However, like lots of members here say - the button is distracting and I would prefer a more discrete clasp. Voyage Tourterelle with SHW looks good IMO and my favourite so far. As much as I love Chilli and Paon leathers, but that button looks clashes with the design and looks too much. Personally I might give Voyage a chance in the future depending on the leather/hardware combo.
The suitcase bag looked very nice and well-made but I couldn't justify buying at the moment, cause doesn't fit my current lifestyle. The round bag didn't look practical at all. Flori is reminiscent of designs from other houses (although in person you can see the better quality), but along with Baluchon doesn't seem special. 
I would love to see them releasing more soft bags like Danse or Josephine (really disappointed they've got discontinued, they looked like great everyday bags).

For reference, I'm 163 cm.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pxjessie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Moynat Oh! Tote bag in the MM size. I've been looking for a tote bag for quite a while and the Moynat tote bag definitely caught my eye! I was wondering if anyone had it and their thoughts on it. The tote really caught my eye because of the design, size and craftsmanship. Hoping someone can help me out as I haven't been able to find out much about it on youtube or anywhere else.


I have an Oh! Tote mm.  I don’t use it as much as I used to, but it’s a great bag.  It’s size is equivalent to the LV Neverfull mm.  The straps are wider than the LVNF, so it’s more comfortable to wear on my shoulder- but it has no interior pockets.  I bought an Hermès Fourbi 25, which works beautifully.
One thing I noticed is that the Knightley era Oh! Totes are slightly wider at the top than the Ramesh era totes.  I think Moynat is using the same pattern as the logo tote.  Personally, I prefer Ramesh’s design because it doesn’t flare out on the sides- it’s quite straight.
The tote fits a lot and the glaze on my tote is still perfect after 2-3 years.
Here are some photos-










	

		
			
		

		
	
This is my tote- even when it’s empty, it’s fairly straight vertically.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This photo is from 24S- I’ve seen the newer totes in person and they flare out a little more on top.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Aquazzura said:


> Happy Sunday everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd share some photos from my recent visits to Moynat. I ended up getting taupe Gaby PM SHW , but also tried some of the new bags. I liked Voyage shape: it's not as soft as Gaby and not as rigid as Gabrielle, so looks like a nice addition to the family. However, like lots of members here say - the button is distracting and I would prefer a more discrete clasp. Voyage Tourterelle with SHW looks good IMO and my favourite so far. As much as I love Chilli and Paon leathers, but that button looks clashes with the design and looks too much. Personally I might give Voyage a chance in the future depending on the leather/hardware combo.
> The suitcase bag looked very nice and well-made but I couldn't justify buying at the moment, cause doesn't fit my current lifestyle. The round bag didn't look practical at all. Flori is reminiscent of designs from other houses (although in person you can see the better quality), but along with Baluchon doesn't seem special.
> I would love to see them releasing more soft bags like Danse or Josephine (really disappointed they've got discontinued, they looked like great everyday bags).
> 
> For reference, I'm 163 cm.
> View attachment 5065452
> View attachment 5065450
> View attachment 5065451
> View attachment 5065454
> View attachment 5065458
> View attachment 5065455
> View attachment 5065456
> View attachment 5065457
> View attachment 5065453


Thank you so much for your perspective.  Your comments are enlightening and your photos are fantastic!
I like the Voyager, too, but at that price point I have to move beyond like to love. Who knows, maybe I’ll love it some day.


----------



## pxjessie

Sourisbrune said:


> I have an Oh! Tote mm.  I don’t use it as much as I used to, but it’s a great bag.  It’s size is equivalent to the LV Neverfull mm.  The straps are wider than the LVNF, so it’s more comfortable to wear on my shoulder- but it has no interior pockets.  I bought an Hermès Fourbi 25, which works beautifully.
> One thing I noticed is that the Knightley era Oh! Totes are slightly wider at the top than the Ramesh era totes.  I think Moynat is using the same pattern as the logo tote.  Personally, I prefer Ramesh’s design because it doesn’t flare out on the sides- it’s quite straight.
> The tote fits a lot and the glaze on my tote is still perfect after 2-3 years.
> Here are some photos-
> View attachment 5065489
> View attachment 5065490
> View attachment 5065491
> View attachment 5065493
> View attachment 5065486
> View attachment 5065487
> View attachment 5065488
> 
> View attachment 5065495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my tote- even when it’s empty, it’s fairly straight vertically.
> View attachment 5065498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is from 24S- I’ve seen the newer totes in person and they flare out a little more on top.


Thank you so much!! I've seen the new designs and I definitely prefer the Ramesh era Oh! Tote bags. Hopefully they still have those in the store. While I like the monogram look, the newer designs are a bit too much for me! 

It's great to hear that even after a few years, the Tote still stands quite well as I'm planning to use this as an everyday bag  

I'll definitely be popping down to London Moynat stores soon to get one!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

pxjessie said:


> Thank you so much!! I've seen the new designs and I definitely prefer the Ramesh era Oh! Tote bags. Hopefully they still have those in the store. While I like the monogram look, the newer designs are a bit too much for me!
> 
> It's great to hear that even after a few years, the Tote still stands quite well as I'm planning to use this as an everyday bag
> 
> I'll definitely be popping down to London Moynat stores soon to get one!!


I used my tote everyday for over a year.  Thank you!  You’ve inspired me to pull it out of the dust bag and put it to use.
I just looked at the Moynat website.  Moynat has the more vertical design for the Oh! Tote (again?) or they cropped the online photos.


----------



## Aquazzura

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much for your perspective.  Your comments are enlightening and your photos are fantastic!
> I like the Voyager, too, but at that price point I have to move beyond like to love. Who knows, maybe I’ll love it some day.


Thank you so much 
I can 100% relate to like/love argument, that's how I feel about it too.


----------



## Yinglin

Aquazzura said:


> Happy Sunday everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd share some photos from my recent visits to Moynat. I ended up getting taupe Gaby PM SHW , but also tried some of the new bags. I liked Voyage shape: it's not as soft as Gaby and not as rigid as Gabrielle, so looks like a nice addition to the family. However, like lots of members here say - the button is distracting and I would prefer a more discrete clasp. Voyage Tourterelle with SHW looks good IMO and my favourite so far. As much as I love Chilli and Paon leathers, but that button looks clashes with the design and looks too much. Personally I might give Voyage a chance in the future depending on the leather/hardware combo.
> The suitcase bag looked very nice and well-made but I couldn't justify buying at the moment, cause doesn't fit my current lifestyle. The round bag didn't look practical at all. Flori is reminiscent of designs from other houses (although in person you can see the better quality), but along with Baluchon doesn't seem special.
> I would love to see them releasing more soft bags like Danse or Josephine (really disappointed they've got discontinued, they looked like great everyday bags).
> 
> For reference, I'm 163 cm.
> View attachment 5065452
> View attachment 5065450
> View attachment 5065451
> View attachment 5065454
> View attachment 5065458
> View attachment 5065455
> View attachment 5065456
> View attachment 5065457
> View attachment 5065453


The voyage in tourterelle looks much better as the clasp looks more discrete. I wish the Flori HW was waaay smaller. From my point of view nothing like Gaby/Gabrielle.


----------



## Cool Breeze

kipp said:


> Finally getting to report on my visit with Curtis at Saks to see the new bags.
> They have them in a separate room on the 2nd floor where he goes over everything with you.  He had a very nice presentation of the new bags (also some of the older Ramesh models on display, like the Gabrielle and the Rejane in exotics, also a beautiful red croc mini-vanity).   I was surprised that the models seem to only come in one size for the moment.  So if you like that size and the bag you are in luck!
> Overall, I thought the fabrication on the bags was OK.  A few wavy stitches here and there but probably not enough though to nix them.  The designs to me, however, were meh and uninspiring.  The round wheel bag with the Moynat print is cute but doesn't hold a cell phone.  It also doesn't open very far so might be hard to get things in and out of it (this was done so that if you opened it while you were wearing it things wouldn't fall out.)  The rectangular trunk version holds more but isn't as interesting.
> To me, the nicest bag was the little bucket bag.  It is quite small but at least the round Moynat button isn't that intrusive.  I wouldn't buy it but to me it was the most well-thought out piece.
> Curtis assured me that the leathers would continue to be of the highest quality and the pieces made in France by hand.  Also SO's were always a possibility.  That was good to hear.  He told me that he was passing on feedback to management about what people liked and didn't so hopefully they are listening!
> If you are in the NYC area I'd suggest you check in about these.  Or if you are in So. Cali I guess that store has also received the new stock (also Selfridges in London).
> I had a chance to see some limited Ramesh era bags (like the incredible metal curved limousine vanity) at Saks, too. Also an evening Rejane in box leather with metal chain.  Also Rejanes in exotics (gorgeous!).  And I have to say that these and his previous designs in regular leathers still made my heart flutter.  Not the new ones though.
> That's about it from my perspective.


Thank you so much for taking the time to write up your thoughts and observations.  I have to agree that the new designs just seem ho-hum and uninspired.  Again, thanks and take care.


----------



## kipp

^^^^ Thank you,@Cool Breeze!


----------



## mizuwari18

Aquazzura said:


> Happy Sunday everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd share some photos from my recent visits to Moynat. I ended up getting taupe Gaby PM SHW , but also tried some of the new bags. I liked Voyage shape: it's not as soft as Gaby and not as rigid as Gabrielle, so looks like a nice addition to the family. However, like lots of members here say - the button is distracting and I would prefer a more discrete clasp. Voyage Tourterelle with SHW looks good IMO and my favourite so far. As much as I love Chilli and Paon leathers, but that button looks clashes with the design and looks too much. Personally I might give Voyage a chance in the future depending on the leather/hardware combo.
> The suitcase bag looked very nice and well-made but I couldn't justify buying at the moment, cause doesn't fit my current lifestyle. The round bag didn't look practical at all. Flori is reminiscent of designs from other houses (although in person you can see the better quality), but along with Baluchon doesn't seem special.
> I would love to see them releasing more soft bags like Danse or Josephine (really disappointed they've got discontinued, they looked like great everyday bags).
> 
> For reference, I'm 163 cm.
> View attachment 5065452
> View attachment 5065450
> View attachment 5065451
> View attachment 5065454
> View attachment 5065458
> View attachment 5065455
> View attachment 5065456
> View attachment 5065457
> View attachment 5065453


Thanks for sharing!  I agree - the hardware doesn't seem to match the rest of the bag.  The size of the bags themselves look right, but I think it's the hardware that's making them all look off when held in person.  Congrats on the new gaby!


----------



## mizuwari18

savoy85 said:


> Random question:
> 
> Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.
> 
> Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.
> 
> But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065027


I've experienced something similar.  I haven't gotten any texts, but I do get emails.  Some are disorganized in terms of wording or content (pictures/adverts included or attached).  And especially around any major U.S. holiday, I get multiple emails from different SCP SAs.  It if weren't for the moynat email address, I would have thought the emails were spam because of the formatting.  I hope corporate gives them a template one day.


----------



## dessertdays

Had to drop by my local Saks to check something else out, so I figured I'd check out the Flori real quick. I don't mind the silhouette (and this color is pretty! I've been wanting a light blue bag and this has about the right undertone I want) but this looked so much better on the models crossbody. Are the single color straps that the bag normally comes with longer than the multicolored ones?

I could see myself scratching the hardware a lot with the locking system that requires someone to have decent hand eye coordination (lol), but I have a Cabotin which requires a similar level of coordination to fully close, so I guess that ought to not be a dealbreaker. I'm not completely ruling out this bag, but wearing it did not spark much joy that day, so it's staying off my wishlist for now


----------



## konacoffee

savoy85 said:


> Random question:
> 
> Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.
> 
> Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.
> 
> But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065027



SA's I've dealt with will send me periodic updates. My main SA will sort of tailor the updates to me, but one from a different boutique will just send mass texts (though thankfully not a group text). I do get some emails as well. 

Moynat's products are great, but these aggressive, half-assed marketing pushes don't do them justice. They really need a better social media manager and web design/UI/UX team.


----------



## savoy85

Thank you @kipp @m_ichele @mizuwari18 @konacoffee for your wonderful replies and feedback!   

I need to go through this thread and see if similar pictures or the videos have been shared previously; if not, I'm happy to post.

And luckily only 1 person replied in the group text  So strange...


----------



## mystar9898

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the intel @Jesxia!  My first choice was the purple but I'll request pictures of the zinc just to ease my FOMO.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Tourterelle/Chili Quattro at the beginning of last year and had it customized with a painted charm.  This has turned out to be my favourite pandemic bag and it reminds me of the carefree times pre-lockdown.  I hope you find a combo that you love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039914



Just have to drop in here and say I LOVE your special Quattro! The handpainted charm is so cute.



Yinglin said:


> Hello dears!!! I need your advice again!
> As you know, im hurrying to buy the Ramesh era bags that i can find. So far, I have bought in the boutique, a Gaby PM in black Gold HWD and a Gabrielle PM in wood rose gold hw.
> So far, i have used the Gaby PM , but not yet the Gabrielle because its been raining in Shanghai and I was in business trip last week so i didnt have the chance yet lol
> Im ready to make my next purchase, but id like your advice.
> Option 1, the Gaby BB in emeraude gold HW (my photos)
> Option 2, the Rejane PM in barenia leather (i think) cognac color and palladium HW. (Im not the owner of the photo, i found it online).
> 
> Pls help me choose one lol



I'm not sure if I'm too late but... +100 to Barenia, and the only reason I would say Gaby is that it sounds like it speaks more to you. Can't go wrong with either! I hope to SO a Rejane in barenia too one day    Also, I think I was one of those who posted the Ramesh era Across strap...so happy you got it! The taupe one looks beautiful with your lovely pink Gabrielle!



lvisland said:


> Mini Rejane in natural calf/barenia.. smells heavenly
> View attachment 5042992



This is SUCH a great photo, thank you! Barenia makes my heart flutter 



Simbacat said:


> I tried to post a photo on my previous post but seems not working correctly.
> Anyway, I would like to share with you my customized tote which features my 3 beloved cats ☺☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045723
> View attachment 5045724
> 
> The artist painted my cats according to the photos of my cats, and i requested to highlight the different eye colours and facial expressions of my 3 cats. I am extremely pleased with the result ☺☺☺



I also just needed to say you have the cutest bag and your cats are adorable!!! 



konacoffee said:


> So I decided to hop on the Josephine train and am quite glad I took advantage of the legacy offer to nab the PM size in Winter Green/Blacj. I'm not going to say it was an instant love, but I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to maneuver.
> 
> What really sold me on it was the possibility of using it with my Art/Graphic strap. It looks like a piece of art when paired with it! Not my usual style, but I'm loving how modern and bold it looks together.
> 
> I also paired the strap with some of my other bags. Love it on my Cabotins, Danse, and Cambridge Satchel Bag. Not so much on the Rejane BB because I think it's a bit unbalanced due to the hardware mismatch on the thickness of the strap.
> 
> Lowkey disappointed the strap clips are too small to go on my medium Loewe Puzzle. I was really excited for the possibility of matching them, but unfortunately it's not meant to be.



Thank you for sharing all your photos! I got the black Across strap as well and was sold on how well it went with all my M bags thus far. Among your bags with the black Across strap, my favorites are the Josephine, taupe Cabotin, and the Danse PM. Loved seeing your collection, thank you for sharing! I think @Hermesanity was the one who showed me her black Across strap with the Rajane saddle in barenia and I so so loved that. (Thank you @Hermesanity ) It convinced me that if black strap can somehow go with a brown bag, it's definitely versatile, and it is! One of the best purchases I made with Ramesh era (sorry, still can't help but make the distinction...) Moynat, and I wouldn't have even considered it without all of your sharing!

Anyway, for all of the changes that our favorite M has gone through, I still felt I wanted to catch up with all of the discussions here and yes, read through all 40 pages I had missed  I'm still reminiscing first discovering Ramesh era Moynat a couple of years ago and still wishing I had discovered it earlier, but it is what it is, and well, change is the only thing constant. Doesn't mean we can't be sad about it and express it, but also means I can appreciate my little collection more. Very bittersweet, as I think I also said late last year... Now if only I had somewhere to wear them to... 

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy! Always lovely to read all your smart and witty insights!


----------



## Yinglin

mystar9898 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm too late but... +100 to Barenia, and the only reason I would say Gaby is that it sounds like it speaks more to you. Can't go wrong with either! I hope to SO a Rejane in barenia too one day    Also, I think I was one of those who posted the Ramesh era Across strap...so happy you got it! The taupe one looks beautiful with your lovely pink Gabrielle!



Thanks for your comments. I didn't add any new M bag to my collection yet. Thinking carefully what to get. I'm in love with the Gaby but I have used my Gabrielle wood rose more, maybe because weather in Shanghai is becoming warmer and wood rose is such a nice spring colour. I'm a fan of the 2 Gs Gaby and Gabrielle lol. The Rejane is such a special design that intrigues me and in barenia is simply gorgeous. I'm taking my time to decide and meanwhile I'm enjoying my G bags.


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Random question:
> 
> Has anyone else been receiving odd, random communications from Moynat? I just received this group text from someone who isn't my SA followed by 5 images + 3 movies of all the new items. Around the same time I also received an email from the South Coast Plaza store with the same text, but different images since it's more like a SCP Newsletter.
> 
> Here's the thing; I'm not complaining about being sent beautiful images of luxury goods, but I have never shopped at SCP or with this sales associate (I'm in NY). Over the past year I have received similar emails from the SCP store which I always thought were a little....odd. Mostly because I have no connection to the store, but also the content of the emails just wasn't to the high standard I'd expect from a company like Moynat.
> 
> But a group text with 23 other people? Am I the only person who feels this is a little bit of an unprofessional/uncharacteristic communication style for a luxury house? Also, I'm assuming it was the same person who sent the email even though the text has no signature (who are you, Mystery Moynat person?!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065027


This is strange ... and intrusive.  I received a text, worded like this, from an SA I worked with (once) at SCP.  I wonder if SCP decided to mass message, all Moynat clients in the US, to amp sales of the new products.


----------



## Sourisbrune

dessertdays said:


> Had to drop by my local Saks to check something else out, so I figured I'd check out the Flori real quick. I don't mind the silhouette (and this color is pretty! I've been wanting a light blue bag and this has about the right undertone I want) but this looked so much better on the models crossbody. Are the single color straps that the bag normally comes with longer than the multicolored ones?
> 
> I could see myself scratching the hardware a lot with the locking system that requires someone to have decent hand eye coordination (lol), but I have a Cabotin which requires a similar level of coordination to fully close, so I guess that ought to not be a dealbreaker. I'm not completely ruling out this bag, but wearing it did not spark much joy that day, so it's staying off my wishlist for now
> 
> View attachment 5066915
> View attachment 5066916


Thank you for the mod shots.  They are great!  Three thoughts: First, the clasp is the first thing I see.  It overpowers the bag.  Second, the bag looks bulky, though it’s small.  And third, the strap seems too wide and detracts from the bag.  For me, it had possibilities, but missed the mark.


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> Finally getting to report on my visit with Curtis at Saks to see the new bags.
> They have them in a separate room on the 2nd floor where he goes over everything with you.  He had a very nice presentation of the new bags (also some of the older Ramesh models on display, like the Gabrielle and the Rejane in exotics, also a beautiful red croc mini-vanity).   I was surprised that the models seem to only come in one size for the moment.  So if you like that size and the bag you are in luck!
> Overall, I thought the fabrication on the bags was OK.  A few wavy stitches here and there but probably not enough though to nix them.  The designs to me, however, were meh and uninspiring.  The round wheel bag with the Moynat print is cute but doesn't hold a cell phone.  It also doesn't open very far so might be hard to get things in and out of it (this was done so that if you opened it while you were wearing it things wouldn't fall out.)  The rectangular trunk version holds more but isn't as interesting.
> To me, the nicest bag was the little bucket bag.  It is quite small but at least the round Moynat button isn't that intrusive.  I wouldn't buy it but to me it was the most well-thought out piece.
> Curtis assured me that the leathers would continue to be of the highest quality and the pieces made in France by hand.  Also SO's were always a possibility.  That was good to hear.  He told me that he was passing on feedback to management about what people liked and didn't so hopefully they are listening!
> If you are in the NYC area I'd suggest you check in about these.  Or if you are in So. Cali I guess that store has also received the new stock (also Selfridges in London).
> I had a chance to see some limited Ramesh era bags (like the incredible metal curved limousine vanity) at Saks, too. Also an evening Rejane in box leather with metal chain.  Also Rejanes in exotics (gorgeous!).  And I have to say that these and his previous designs in regular leathers still made my heart flutter.  Not the new ones though.
> That's about it from my perspective.


Thank you so much for your commentary, @kipp.  You’ve provided a wealth of information.  I am especially interested in the workshop comment.  I was also told that bags made in France were handmade, but I find it interesting to read that doesn’t necessarily hold true for bags made in Italy.  I’m guessing the canvas bags, made in Italy, are machine/factory made because of the price point.  
Yes, corporate is listening to feedback, regardless how painful.  The wonderful SA’s and managers put on a brave smile- they are the front line, while Paris is hearing the reviews (good and bad).
I thought I would provide a visual, though your description of the room was perfect.
Thank you, again.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much for your commentary, @kipp.  You’ve provided a wealth of information.  I am especially interested in the workshop comment.  I was also told that bags made in France were handmade, but I find it interesting to read that doesn’t necessarily hold true for bags made in Italy.  Yes, corporate is listening to feedback, regardless how painful.  The wonderful SA’s and managers put on a brave smile- they are the front line- yet Paris is hearing the reviews.
> I thought I would provide a visual, though your description of the room was perfect.
> Thank you, again.
> View attachment 5069205


Thanks for the photo!  It really is too bad that the wonderful boutique managers and SA's seem not to have been at all involved in designing the new models.  Clearly there was no consideration of the existing Moynat client.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much for your commentary, @kipp.  You’ve provided a wealth of information.  I am especially interested in the workshop comment.  I was also told that bags made in France were handmade, but I find it interesting to read that doesn’t necessarily hold true for bags made in Italy.  I’m guessing the canvas bags, made in Italy, are machine/factory made because of the price point.
> Yes, corporate is listening to feedback, regardless how painful.  The wonderful SA’s and managers put on a brave smile- they are the front line, while Paris is hearing the reviews (good and bad).
> I thought I would provide a visual, though your description of the room was perfect.
> Thank you, again.
> View attachment 5069205


Thank you, @Sourisbrune!  And thanks for providing the photo.  It truly completes and clarifies the situation! As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I was just thinking ...
The look of the Knightly launch is representative of where the company is headed- fresh, new, Pottery Barn/West Elm.
I pulled these photos from the last (Ramesh) press day.  The look was old world charm, Paris, Hugo-ish, Restoration Hardware.  The difference is quite a brain-snap.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sourisbrune said:


> I was just thinking ...
> The look of the Knightly launch is representative of where the company is headed- fresh, new, Pottery Barn/West Elm.
> I pulled these photos from the last (Ramesh) press day.  The look was old world charm, Paris, Hugo-ish, Restoration Hardware.  The difference is quite a brain-snap.
> View attachment 5069208
> View attachment 5069209
> View attachment 5069210
> View attachment 5069211


What an excellent observation!  You are so on point!


----------



## bits of ivory

dessertdays said:


> Had to drop by my local Saks to check something else out, so I figured I'd check out the Flori real quick. I don't mind the silhouette (and this color is pretty! I've been wanting a light blue bag and this has about the right undertone I want) but this looked so much better on the models crossbody. Are the single color straps that the bag normally comes with longer than the multicolored ones?
> 
> I could see myself scratching the hardware a lot with the locking system that requires someone to have decent hand eye coordination (lol), but I have a Cabotin which requires a similar level of coordination to fully close, so I guess that ought to not be a dealbreaker. I'm not completely ruling out this bag, but wearing it did not spark much joy that day, so it's staying off my wishlist for now
> 
> View attachment 5066915
> View attachment 5066916


The Flori is a cross body bag according to the website description. But the strap that comes with it is way too short to be worn cross body unless you are petite. Not a very thoughtful design.
P.S. The Ramesh era straps may not be compatible with the new bags as the clasps on the new bags are thicker.


----------



## bits of ivory

Would love to hear from other proud owners of the Danse - do you use an insert?


----------



## TraceySH

Hi everyone! So I just received my first Moynat order. I have looked for quite some time, but just never pulled the trigger. I have plenty of Delvaux, Moreau & Hermes for my "leather" items & plenty of louder items like    Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci. Since Delvaux lost Christina Zeller (she wasn't performing all that well IMHO anyways), reduced staff & is up for sale, it left a hole for another brand with some of the same aesthetic. The voyage fits more than I thought it would when I first opened it, so I am pretty happy about that. The color is perfect! Little totes are perfect for throwing around during summer.


----------



## m_ichele

bits of ivory said:


> Would love to hear from other proud owners of the Danse - do you use an insert?


 I don’t use an insert so I just arrange my things inside to kind of maintain the shape.
I visited the boutique today and I couldn’t even bring myself to take pictures, I was so underwhelmed by the new bags. The only good thing I have to say is that the new bags at least still use the same leather and craftsmanship but that has nothing to do with Knightly. The wheel was small as was the suitcase, but Ramesh’s mini limousine trunk is small too but it’s SO much more beautiful with the curved bottom. The sac fleur 2.0 is smaller than I expected and I still prefer the whimsical and fun Ramesh version. I checked out voyage and was surprised at how easy it was to open and close with one hand but I’m not a fan of the engraving on the button.  The gold is also brassier compared to the older bags and the hardware larger, neither of which I like. All in all I’m glad I was able to see in person for myself but I’m definitely sitting these new designs out.
Side note, saw this Mulberry bag and voyage has the same flap. Knightly is just using his old design elements and bringing nothing new which is disappointing.


----------



## kipp

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! So I just received my first Moynat order. I have looked for quite some time, but just never pulled the trigger. I have plenty of Delvaux, Moreau & Hermes for my "leather" items & plenty of louder items like    Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci. Since Delvaux lost Christina Zeller (she wasn't performing all that well IMHO anyways), reduced staff & is up for sale, it left a hole for another brand with some of the same aesthetic. The voyage fits more than I thought it would when I first opened it, so I am pretty happy about that. The color is perfect! Little totes are perfect for throwing around during summer.
> 
> View attachment 5070785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070805


Welcome to our little Moynat family, @TraceySH!  Congratulations on your new bags!


----------



## TraceySH

kipp said:


> Welcome to our little Moynat family, @TraceySH!  Congratulations on your new bags!


Thank you @kipp ! I know I am a little late to the party, but really happy to have another option out there!


----------



## bits of ivory

m_ichele said:


> I don’t use an insert so I just arrange my things inside to kind of maintain the shape.
> I visited the boutique today and I couldn’t even bring myself to take pictures, I was so underwhelmed by the new bags. The only good thing I have to say is that the new bags at least still use the same leather and craftsmanship but that has nothing to do with Knightly. The wheel was small as was the suitcase, but Ramesh’s mini limousine trunk is small too but it’s SO much more beautiful with the curved bottom. The sac fleur 2.0 is smaller than I expected and I still prefer the whimsical and fun Ramesh version. I checked out voyage and was surprised at how easy it was to open and close with one hand but I’m not a fan of the engraving on the button.  The gold is also brassier compared to the older bags and the hardware larger, neither of which I like. All in all I’m glad I was able to see in person for myself but I’m definitely sitting these new designs out.
> Side note, saw this Mulberry bag and voyage has the same flap. Knightly is just using his old design elements and bringing nothing new which is disappointing.


Thank you! My Danse is in nubuck so perhaps even softer than the Plume leather Danse.  I have two Fleurs they are great bags.  Such a pity they won’t be making them anymore.

Good spot re the similarity with the Mulberry.  Actually the Baluchon looks so much like the Mini Archie of Knightley’s own label.


----------



## Greenredapple

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you so much for your commentary, @kipp.  You’ve provided a wealth of information.  I am especially interested in the workshop comment.  I was also told that bags made in France were handmade, but I find it interesting to read that doesn’t necessarily hold true for bags made in Italy.  I’m guessing the canvas bags, made in Italy, are machine/factory made because of the price point.
> Yes, corporate is listening to feedback, regardless how painful.  The wonderful SA’s and managers put on a brave smile- they are the front line, while Paris is hearing the reviews (good and bad).
> I thought I would provide a visual, though your description of the room was perfect.
> Thank you, again.
> View attachment 5069205



None of the bags in the picture caught my eye except for that Voyage, far left in the picture. The colour of the bag comes off as rich brown, but i wonder if it's red instead?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Greenredapple said:


> None of the bags in the picture caught my eye except for that Voyage, far left in the picture. The colour of the bag comes off as rich brown, but i wonder if it's red instead?


I think it’s chili.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> I don’t use an insert so I just arrange my things inside to kind of maintain the shape.
> I visited the boutique today and I couldn’t even bring myself to take pictures, I was so underwhelmed by the new bags. The only good thing I have to say is that the new bags at least still use the same leather and craftsmanship but that has nothing to do with Knightly. The wheel was small as was the suitcase, but Ramesh’s mini limousine trunk is small too but it’s SO much more beautiful with the curved bottom. The sac fleur 2.0 is smaller than I expected and I still prefer the whimsical and fun Ramesh version. I checked out voyage and was surprised at how easy it was to open and close with one hand but I’m not a fan of the engraving on the button.  The gold is also brassier compared to the older bags and the hardware larger, neither of which I like. All in all I’m glad I was able to see in person for myself but I’m definitely sitting these new designs out.
> Side note, saw this Mulberry bag and voyage has the same flap. Knightly is just using his old design elements and bringing nothing new which is disappointing.


Good to know.  Thank you for checking out the bags- your input is invaluable.
One quick question since I think we have similar design tastes- did the hole in the flap seem large when you opened the Voyage bag?


----------



## Sourisbrune

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! So I just received my first Moynat order. I have looked for quite some time, but just never pulled the trigger. I have plenty of Delvaux, Moreau & Hermes for my "leather" items & plenty of louder items like    Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci. Since Delvaux lost Christina Zeller (she wasn't performing all that well IMHO anyways), reduced staff & is up for sale, it left a hole for another brand with some of the same aesthetic. The voyage fits more than I thought it would when I first opened it, so I am pretty happy about that. The color is perfect! Little totes are perfect for throwing around during summer.
> 
> View attachment 5070785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070805


Congratulations on your new bags!!!! 
Please, keep us informed on how much you love using your Voyage.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! So I just received my first Moynat order. I have looked for quite some time, but just never pulled the trigger. I have plenty of Delvaux, Moreau & Hermes for my "leather" items & plenty of louder items like    Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci. Since Delvaux lost Christina Zeller (she wasn't performing all that well IMHO anyways), reduced staff & is up for sale, it left a hole for another brand with some of the same aesthetic. The voyage fits more than I thought it would when I first opened it, so I am pretty happy about that. The color is perfect! Little totes are perfect for throwing around during summer.
> 
> View attachment 5070785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070805


Congratulations on your new bags!  Wear them in good health!  Btw, I think your console is very cool.


----------



## savoy85

This is probably a dumb question, but are we able to post short videos? I'm also not sure what the appropriate protocol is for crediting media sent from an SA (see my earlier "group text" post). I have 3 short clips: 2 of the Wheel BB and one of the Little Suitcase Tu.


----------



## TraceySH

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations on your new bags!!!!
> Please, keep us informed on how much you love using your Voyage.


Will do for sure and thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your new bags!  Wear them in good health!  Btw, I think your console is very cool.


Thank you! they are RH modern actually, come in a variety of finishes


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Good to know.  Thank you for checking out the bags- your input is invaluable.
> One quick question since I think we have similar design tastes- did the hole in the flap seem large when you opened the Voyage bag?


You’re welcome! The hole is large but it’s more proportional to Voyage’s size than Baluchon’s. I was surprised to find it didn’t bother me since it’s so easy to close the flap and I wouldn’t have to leave it unlocked. The hole appears larger to me on baluchon since it’s such a small bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

m_ichele said:


> You’re welcome! The hole is large but it’s more proportional to Voyage’s size than Baluchon’s. I was surprised to find it didn’t bother me since it’s so easy to close the flap and I wouldn’t have to leave it unlocked. The hole appears larger to me on baluchon since it’s such a small bag.


How are you liking your Gaby pm?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Has anyone noticed the new camera bag from the Knightly launch has been missing in photos and on their website?
**********I‘m answering my own question- it’s coming soon, for those of you who are interested.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> How are you liking your Gaby pm?


I’m so glad I bought one, I really love wearing her!


----------



## Greenredapple

Sourisbrune said:


> I think it’s chili.



Thank you


----------



## Aquazzura

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! So I just received my first Moynat order. I have looked for quite some time, but just never pulled the trigger. I have plenty of Delvaux, Moreau & Hermes for my "leather" items & plenty of louder items like    Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci. Since Delvaux lost Christina Zeller (she wasn't performing all that well IMHO anyways), reduced staff & is up for sale, it left a hole for another brand with some of the same aesthetic. The voyage fits more than I thought it would when I first opened it, so I am pretty happy about that. The color is perfect! Little totes are perfect for throwing around during summer.



Congratulation on your purchases! That's such a nice colour and hardware combination  Would be great to hear about your experience with the bag after you have a chance to wear it more.



m_ichele said:


> Side note, saw this Mulberry bag and voyage has the same flap. Knightly is just using his old design elements and bringing nothing new which is disappointing.



That's an interesting observation. To be fair though I think this Mulberry design is by Johny Coca (who's actually recently left for LV). The hardware though looks more discreet than current Moynat


----------



## m_ichele

Aquazzura said:


> Congratulation on your purchases! That's such a nice colour and hardware combination  Would be great to hear about your experience with the bag after you have a chance to wear it more.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's an interesting observation. To be fair though I think this Mulberry design is by Johny Coca (who's actually recently left for LV). The hardware though looks more discreet than current Moynat*


Thanks for the correction! I guess there’s only so many ways a flap can be shaped. I’m just such a fan of how Ramesh fluidly incorporated the M into the Gaby and Gabrielle flap and lock.


----------



## Aquazzura

^^^ @m_ichele I'm with you, Ramesh hardware was both original, functional and elegant


----------



## TraceySH

Aquazzura said:


> Congratulation on your purchases! That's such a nice colour and hardware combination  Would be great to hear about your experience with the bag after you have a chance to wear it more.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting observation. To be fair though I think this Mulberry design is by Johny Coca (who's actually recently left for LV). The hardware though looks more discreet than current Moynat


I will let you know. Hardware is different for sure, but I just found it...interesting in a mechanical kind of way that I liked?  I have just placed an order for the Gaby in polar & the Gabrielle in bois de rose (consignment so I'll choose what to keep). I DO like    the new limousine coming in a few weeks in ocean. That should get me a nice little cross section of old & new Moynat. 

So I really first came across Moynat when I was in London a couple of years ago. Honestly I fell in love with the uniqueness of the shapes but more importantly, the rich saturated colors. I am someone who likes those deep plums, orchids, mint greens & bright blues. I remember seeing the larger sized Rejane in those colors then, but not now. I am happy to be set with some neutrals, but I do wish brighter colors were available also!


----------



## kipp

TraceySH said:


> I will let you know. Hardware is different for sure, but I just found it...interesting in a mechanical kind of way that I liked?  I have just placed an order for the Gaby in polar & the Gabrielle in bois de rose (consignment so I'll choose what to keep). I DO like    the new limousine coming in a few weeks in ocean. That should get me a nice little cross section of old & new Moynat.
> 
> So I really first came across Moynat when I was in London a couple of years ago. Honestly I fell in love with the uniqueness of the shapes but more importantly, the rich saturated colors. I am someone who likes those deep plums, orchids, mint greens & bright blues. I remember seeing the larger sized Rejane in those colors then, but not now. I am happy to be set with some neutrals, but I do wish brighter colors were available also!



If you like the brighter colors and you have decided you love a particular bag, you can always SO one.  I think you also like exotics and the Moynat ones are exquisite, too!


----------



## TraceySH

kipp said:


> If you like the brighter colors and you have decided you love a particular bag, you can always SO one.  I think you also like exotics and the Moynat ones are exquisite, too!


Ohhhhh how you must already know me! My SA has already sent all the swatches & we’ve discussed the process & timelines! Ha! I will have some play time with the various models & then see which I’d like to SO? Have you done this & is it pretty smooth?


----------



## kipp

TraceySH said:


> Ohhhhh how you must already know me! My SA has already sent all the swatches & we’ve discussed the process & timelines! Ha! I will have some play time with the various models & then see which I’d like to SO? Have you done this & is it pretty smooth?


@TraceySH, I haven't done a SO with Moynat so can't really accurately respond to your question.  Hopefully some of the other folks here on the thread who have can chime in.


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Ohhhhh how you must already know me! My SA has already sent all the swatches & we’ve discussed the process & timelines! Ha! I will have some play time with the various models & then see which I’d like to SO? Have you done this & is it pretty smooth?


Congrats on your Moynat purchases @TraceySH! You’re going to love them! SO was quite easy. I ordered right before Ramesh Nair left, so he approved what I requested. With the new Moynat, it doesn’t seem as if approval is necessary. If the color is available in the specified leather for a certain style, you just pay the deposit which is the bag price plus 20% SO fee and the bag should be done in 6-8 months. The time span could be different due to covid but when I made my order last year in May or June, my bag was actually ready by end of October.


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> Congrats on your Moynat purchases @TraceySH! You’re going to love them! SO was quite easy. I ordered right before Ramesh Nair left, so he approved what I requested. With the new Moynat, it doesn’t seem as if approval is necessary. If the color is available in the specified leather for a certain style, you just pay the deposit which is the bag price plus 20% SO fee and the bag should be done in 6-8 months. The time span could be different due to covid but when I made my order last year in May or June, my bag was actually ready by end of October.


Thank you for chiming in here! And that is certainly a decent turnaround time, hopefully it would be that or less. The colors my SA showed me didn't have a rich purple or orchid color, which I was hoping for. Is Moynat like    Hermes in that only certain colors are available for SO each season? I am sorry to be coming in after Ramesh left, I just didn't get around to Moynat b/c I was heavily invested in Delvaux. I should have...alas....my HG colors are the aforementioned plus a beautiful light green, which I didn't see also. Regardless, I might try the SO route just to experience it, because I do think it's so much fun. 

Side note, I think it does still need to be approved, but it would seem that "accepted" is the better word now since my SA didn't convey that the process was difficult in the least. 

Thank you again for your time and response! And, of course the most important part is, what did you get?


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for chiming in here! And that is certainly a decent turnaround time, hopefully it would be that or less. The colors my SA showed me didn't have a rich purple or orchid color, which I was hoping for. Is Moynat like    Hermes in that only certain colors are available for SO each season? I am sorry to be coming in after Ramesh left, I just didn't get around to Moynat b/c I was heavily invested in Delvaux. I should have...alas....my HG colors are the aforementioned plus a beautiful light green, which I didn't see also. Regardless, I might try the SO route just to experience it, because I do think it's so much fun.
> 
> Side note, I think it does still need to be approved, but it would seem that "accepted" is the better word now since my SA didn't convey that the process was difficult in the least.
> 
> Thank you again for your time and response! And, of course the most important part is, what did you get?


From what I was told, if they have the leather in the color you’re requesting, a SO can be done. What they won’t do is interchange leathers. For example they won’t make a carat calf gaby because taurillon blush leather is what’s used for that style. My SO was a peacock gaby pm with GHW


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> From what I was told, if they have the leather in the color you’re requesting, a SO can be done. What they won’t do is interchange leathers. For example they won’t make a carat calf gaby because taurillon blush leather is what’s used for that style. My SO was a peacock gaby pm with GHW


Thank you. I will push for exactly what I was looking for! And if they don't have the colors avail, I will just wait. And your SO sounds beautiful wow!!!!


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Thank you. I will push for exactly what I was looking for! And if they don't have the colors avail, I will just wait. And your SO sounds beautiful wow!!!!


Good luck! Keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## bits of ivory

m_ichele said:


> From what I was told, if they have the leather in the color you’re requesting, a SO can be done. What they won’t do is interchange leathers. For example they won’t make a carat calf gaby because taurillon blush leather is what’s used for that style. My SO was a peacock gaby pm with GHW


Gaby pm in peacock sounds lovely!


----------



## femmedefrance

View attachment 5075622


----------



## Rocat

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5075622
> View attachment 5075631


That is amazing!


----------



## Masao

Hello everyone, 
I was wondering is anyone saw Lizard Leather Himalaya Rejane MM or Gabrielle MM in the store? I would like to get one kind of casual look, not the business look, any suggestions? It's a difficult choice.....


----------



## femmedefrance

Masao said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering is anyone saw Lizard Leather Himalaya Rejane MM or Gabrielle MM in the store? I would like to get one kind of casual look, not the business look, any suggestions? It's a difficult choice.....


They only made BB size for gabrielle


----------



## Rocat

Has anyone learned more about Ramesh's next project? I will follow him wherever he goes - awaiting any news!  I tried to warm up to the new Moynat designs to no avail. I don't feel excited about any of them. I keep hoping Moynat will beg him to come back, but I know that is unrealistic. In the meantime, my disappointment with the new Moynat bags prompted me to ask Peter Nitz make another bag for me. I always wanted a bag in Hermes P5 (Rose Bubblegum) and was never fortunate enough to obtain one. I mentioned my love for that color to Peter and he had his equivalent of chevre de coromandel custom dyed in P5 for me. He is going to make me one of his Dream bags in that color very soon. That is going to be my birthday gift to myself this year.


----------



## Bagaholic222

Rocat said:


> Has anyone learned more about Ramesh's next project? I will follow him wherever he goes - awaiting any news!  I tried to warm up to the new Moynat designs to no avail. I don't feel excited about any of them. I keep hoping Moynat will beg him to come back, but I know that is unrealistic. In the meantime, my disappointment with the new Moynat bags prompted me to ask Peter Nitz make another bag for me. I always wanted a bag in Hermes P5 (Rose Bubblegum) and was never fortunate enough to obtain one. I mentioned my love for that color to Peter and he had his equivalent of chevre de coromandel custom dyed in P5 for me. He is going to make me one of his Dream bags in that color very soon. That is going to be my birthday gift to myself this year.


Congrats on the Dream bag!  Sorry this is off topic but how are you enjoying the Lorin?


----------



## Rocat

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats on the Dream bag!  Sorry this is off topic but how are you enjoying the Lorin?


I love the Lorin! The back pocket is so convenient. I have been putting my iPhone there and using the coordinating pouch to hold some cash and my credit card for easy access when I am out running errands. The front flap on the Lorin is softer than the Rejane, but still holds its shape perfectly. The Lorin is also significantly deeper from front to back and holds much more than a similarly sized Rejane does. It would be very easy to go with a smaller size in the Lorin than what you typically prefer in the Rejane based on the interior capacity. I also love the twist lock closure. It is super easy to operate with one hand. Don't get me wrong, I still love my Rejanes and will never part with them. However,  I view Peter Nitz bags as a great option for anyone that loves the craftsmanship of "Old Moynat" and is not impressed with the designs of "New Moynat". Since all of his bags are made to order, you get the benefit of a totally customizable bag without paying the extra cost associated with SOs elsewhere. I have been very pleased working with him and highly recommend him to anyone that may be interested. The process is so much fun!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Rocat said:


> I love the Lorin! The back pocket is so convenient. I have been putting my iPhone there and using the coordinating pouch to hold some cash and my credit card for easy access when I am out running errands. The front flap on the Lorin is softer than the Rejane, but still holds its shape perfectly. The Lorin is also significantly deeper from front to back and holds much more than a similarly sized Rejane does. It would be very easy to go with a smaller size in the Lorin than what you typically prefer in the Rejane based on the interior capacity. I also love the twist lock closure. It is super easy to operate with one hand. Don't get me wrong, I still love my Rejanes and will never part with them. However,  I view Peter Nitz bags as a great option for anyone that loves the craftsmanship of "Old Moynat" and is not impressed with the designs of "New Moynat". Since all of his bags are made to order, you get the benefit of a totally customizable bag without paying the extra cost associated with SOs elsewhere. I have been very pleased working with him and highly recommend him to anyone that may be interested. The process is so much fun!


Thanks for the feedback - I'm planning to contact him shortly so your review is very timely


----------



## Rocat

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I'm planning to contact him shortly so your review is very timely


So exciting! Please update us if you decide to move ahead on a project with him. He should be starting on my Dream bag sometime next week so you can follow the progress on his IG account if you are interested.


----------



## leechiyong

Rocat said:


> So exciting! Please update us if you decide to move ahead on a project with him. He should be starting on my Dream bag sometime next week so you can follow the progress on his IG account if you are interested.


Can't wait to see it.  

I really think a Peter Nitz thread is in order; pardon me while I go start one.


----------



## Rocat

leechiyong said:


> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I really think a Peter Nitz thread is in order; pardon me while I go start one.


Thank you! Totally agree.


----------



## leechiyong

Rocat said:


> Thank you! Totally agree.


Started here for all who are interested:

Peter Nitz Thread


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if the Gabrielle and Gaby will be discontinued? I really want a Gabrielle not sure if I should just go for it or wait if they are definitely still being made.


----------



## pinkorchid20

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know if the Gabrielle and Gaby will be discontinued? I really want a Gabrielle not sure if I should just go for it or wait if they are definitely still being made.


I have been in touch with Paris over the past months since I was looking for a new Gabrielle and colour choices have been limited for months. They just recently told me they were not sure new colours would be launched for the Gabrielle going forward. I was informed the Réjane would remain part of the regular line while they were not sure about the Gabrielle. I now asked for a special order and am awaiting the response from the atelier. I am not a panic buyer but would prefer purchasing it soon given the most recent developments. I’d not be surprised if they discontinued the Gabrielle style.


----------



## Hermesanity

pinkorchid20 said:


> I have been in touch with Paris over the past months since I was looking for a new Gabrielle and colour choices have been limited for months. They just recently told me they were not sure new colours would be launched for the Gabrielle going forward. I was informed the Réjane would remain part of the regular line while they were not sure about the Gabrielle. I now asked for a special order and am awaiting the response from the atelier. I am not a panic buyer but would prefer purchasing it soon given the most recent developments. I’d not be surprised if they discontinued the Gabrielle style.


Thank you for the intel.  This makes me so sad.


----------



## Rocat

Hermesanity said:


> Thank you for the intel.  This makes me so sad.


I am really worried about the future of the brand. My SA texted me to let me know she was leaving Moynat to take a position with a different luxury brand. I don't know if Moynat is eliminating some of their staff or if she decided to leave on her own. Either way, it is depressing. I had the impression that she was very happy in her position with Moynat before all of the changes happened.


----------



## LJNLori

I have been waiting for new bags to appear on their website, but nothing new for quite a while.  I am worried about them too.  They can't survive with so few bag options.  In a world on Chanel, Hermes and LV, who all offer tons of options, I just don't see Moynat doing very well with their limited selection.  I don't know why they keep wanting to get rid of classic bags?  They should be adding to the collections not eliminating them.  This is a hard one to watch...


----------



## michumichu

pinkorchid20 said:


> I have been in touch with Paris over the past months since I was looking for a new Gabrielle and colour choices have been limited for months. They just recently told me they were not sure new colours would be launched for the Gabrielle going forward. I was informed the Réjane would remain part of the regular line while they were not sure about the Gabrielle. I now asked for a special order and am awaiting the response from the atelier. I am not a panic buyer but would prefer purchasing it soon given the most recent developments. I’d not be surprised if they discontinued the Gabrielle style.


Thank you so much for this information! I greatly appreciate it. I’m going to go ahead and buy the Gabrielle because I love the current color and gold hardware and it’s the last one they have.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Hermesanity said:


> Thank you for the intel.  This makes me so sad.



I really don't know what to think of this as it seems even the store managers don't have a clear view of what will be happening. I understand management will probably want to test out the waters with the new designs before making any decisions, but it all just seems so disorganized and chaotic and I am not sure what to believe and whether or not to trust my own gut feeling and just get what I wanted before it's too late. 


michumichu said:


> Thank you so much for this information! I greatly appreciate it. I’m going to go ahead and buy the Gabrielle because I love the current color and gold hardware and it’s the last one they have.



Please keep us posted. It's a wonderful style that I personally always preferred to my Kellys as it is so easy to wear and handle.


----------



## michumichu

pinkorchid20 said:


> I really don't know what to think of this as it seems even the store managers don't have a clear view of what will be happening. I understand management will probably want to test out the waters with the new designs before making any decisions, but it all just seems so disorganized and chaotic and I am not sure what to believe and whether or not to trust my own gut feeling and just get what I wanted before it's too late.
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted. It's a wonderful style that I personally always preferred to my Kellys as it is so easy to wear and handle.


I’ll post a picture as soon as I receive it. I can’t wait! I have a Gaby and I just adore the lock, it’s so smooth and easy to use.


----------



## Fancyfree

pinkorchid20 said:


> I really don't know what to think of this as it seems even the store managers don't have a clear view of what will be happening. I understand management will probably want to test out the waters with the new designs before making any decisions, but it all just seems so disorganized and chaotic and I am not sure what to believe and whether or not to trust my own gut feeling and just get what I wanted before it's too late.
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted. It's a wonderful style that I personally always preferred to my Kellys as it is so easy to wear and handle.


I believe this is the time for all of us  to *grab* what we truly desire and can afford (which sadly leaves me out ), because I fear there is no way Moynat will survive along the route it has taken.

If Moynat _does_ survive, it will be a completely different brand from the one we love....


----------



## bagnut1

Fancyfree said:


> I believe this is the time for all of us  to *grab* what we truly desire and can afford (which sadly leaves me out ), because I fear there is no way Moynat will survive along the route it has taken.
> 
> If Moynat _does_ survive, it will be a completely different brand from the one we love....


I don’t disagree with you.  M. Arnault’s pet project has been given over to LVMH executive strivers who will drive it into the ground doing what they know how to do (which Moynat was _never_ about).  And, the way the industry works, none of these unimaginative dunderheads will pay a significant price for ruining a precious gem that was created from the vision, artistry, and expertise of Ramesh Nair.

Perhaps rather than disappear completely it will become a specialty label of one of the other houses.  Whatever happens, what Ramesh created is quite in fact dead.  Long live Ramesh, and I can’t wait to see what he does next……..

(On the upside, there is a bargain buyer’s market for Moynat at consignment.)


----------



## Fancyfree

bagnut1 said:


> (On the upside, there is a bargain buyer’s market for Moynat at consignment.)



So maybe the downfall /disastrous development of Moynat will enable me to one day aquire my dream bag !

Thank you, @bagnut1, for showing me this perspective / possibility


----------



## notafan

First, huge thanks to all of you - this thread has been super helpful. I recently picked up a Quattro TPM and Limo BB after reading it through.

News from my SA - the Limo, which I thought had been discontinued, is still around and has been renamed as "Gabin".


----------



## bagnut1

notafan said:


> renamed as "Gabin".


Oh good lord..... really?  Renamed?  How insecure is the New Guy about his creative talent?


----------



## Yinglin

Hello lovelies!
Very sad to read here that the Gabrielle may be discontinued. I can't believe it! when I finally test Moynat waters, then the dreamland is gone...I love my Gabrielle PM in wood rose, so happy I grabbed that one and I'm using it during this season! I will grab another Gaby for sure, but still deciding if I want a Gaby BB in emeraude or taupe in gold hw or another Gaby PM in powder and gold hw. Decisions decisions...
I have been waiting for Gaby and Gabrielle in new colours, but since they are not "iconic" as per the new Moynat website, I think it's better to grab them sooner rather than later...Feeling disappointed


----------



## musichelle

Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).

Many thanks.


----------



## savoy85

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.


I've been on the hunt as well for another Josephine. I own the PM in Medoc/Taupe which is beautiful, but secretly wish I would've gone with the Mandarine/Tourterelle instead...

I don't recall ever seeing anyone post a picture of Mandarine on here. I'll have to go back through the thread...


----------



## musichelle

savoy85 said:


> I've been on the hunt as well for another Josephine. I own the PM in Medoc/Taupe which is beautiful, but secretly wish I would've gone with the Mandarine/Tourterelle instead...
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing anyone post a picture of Mandarine on here. I'll have to go back through the thread...



I love the combo you have  I might have an option to get a tourterelle/black second-hand, but I'm honestly a bit unsure as there are replicas around also. It will be my first Moynat piece, hence I don't have experience in how the real thing would look. Not having it in stores (I live in Singapore) means I can't even look at stores.

I really wish I found out about Moynat earlier!


----------



## Bagaholic222

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.


If you are looking for a brand new Josephine, you can try contacting the individual stores as well to see if they have any more stock available.  I've seen some pop up on Vestiaire Collective.


----------



## konacoffee

LJNLori said:


> I have been waiting for new bags to appear on their website, but nothing new for quite a while.  I am worried about them too.  They can't survive with so few bag options.  In a world on Chanel, Hermes and LV, who all offer tons of options, I just don't see Moynat doing very well with their limited selection.  I don't know why they keep wanting to get rid of classic bags?  They should be adding to the collections not eliminating them.  This is a hard one to watch...



As for the website, I think they purposefully keep seasonal selections offline because of stock. But even then, Chanel does let you see a lot of the seasonal offerings online - though they don't allow you to buy through the website.

I'm surprised to hear about the possible discontinuation of the Gabrielle since my SA said that was to stay the last time I checked with him. I just don't get what Moynat is doing with their bag selection? I don't think the new exec team has ever heard of the phrase "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" Like they could've very easily introduced Knightley's new designs while keeping a lot of M's classic styles.


----------



## konacoffee

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.



Consignment is your best bet. Ann's Fabulous Finds stocks Moynat and they're very reputable. I've dealt with them before and never had any issues. The Real Real also sells Moynat as well.

As for brand new, the last time I checked in with my SA he said the only ones he could find were a Black & Winter Green in NYC and a Red & Black in Seoul. I took the Black & Winter Green and that was about a month ago.


----------



## musichelle

Bagaholic222 said:


> If you are looking for a brand new Josephine, you can try contacting the individual stores as well to see if they have any more stock available.  I've seen some pop up on Vestiaire Collective.



Thank you! I've tried the ones near me, sadly no more stock. I've heard of some inconsistencies with Vestiaire Collective though (for other brands), hence I'm not very sure. Thank you for this, hopefully some other stores might have them 



konacoffee said:


> Consignment is your best bet. Ann's Fabulous Finds stocks Moynat and they're very reputable. I've dealt with them before and never had any issues. The Real Real also sells Moynat as well.
> 
> As for brand new, the last time I checked in with my SA he said the only ones he could find were a Black & Winter Green in NYC and a Red & Black in Seoul. I took the Black & Winter Green and that was about a month ago.



Thank you! I saw a pretty peacock Gaby on Ann's too! I'll make sure to check consignment places. Oh, and thanks for the tip on checking directly with the SA. Fingers crossed the Red & Black might still be around. Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

savoy85 said:


> I've been on the hunt as well for another Josephine. I own the PM in Medoc/Taupe which is beautiful, but secretly wish I would've gone with the Mandarine/Tourterelle instead...
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing anyone post a picture of Mandarine on here. I'll have to go back through the thread...


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-167#post-33242901 there you go. Post 2945 I think. I’m not sure if you’ll find a Mandarin now though as I believe that was one of the first colours so nearly two years ago.


----------



## savoy85

Tonimichelle said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-167#post-33242901 there you go. Post 2945 I think. I’m not sure if you’ll find a Mandarin now though as I believe that was one of the first colours so nearly two years ago.


Thank you so much @Tonimichelle ! I was going to start going back through the thread during a *cough- work Zoom- cough*, but you beat me to it


----------



## quadmama

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.



You can email Selfridge London and see what their inventory is like at the moment. They had a few last winter. They will ship Internationally (for a fee). Otherwise, 24S has some as you mentioned in your post.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone noticed the new camera bag from the Knightly launch has been missing in photos and on their website?
> **********I‘m answering my own question- it’s coming soon, for those of you who are interested.



It should be released soon hopefully!


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> Has anyone noticed the new camera bag from the Knightly launch has been missing in photos and on their website?
> **********I‘m answering my own question- it’s coming soon, for those of you who are interested.


Yes! It’s launching soon in only a few boutiques with each getting a handful of pieces.


----------



## musichelle

quadmama said:


> You can email Selfridge London and see what their inventory is like at the moment. They had a few last winter. They will ship Internationally (for a fee). Otherwise, 24S has some as you mentioned in your post.



Thank you! I'll contact them. Hopefully some are still hiding out there.


----------



## Yinglin

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.



I have seen Josephine in Vestiaire Collective preloved if that is any help. In my Shanghai boutique is no longer available.


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know when exactly the Ramesh era ended? I’m just curious to see if there is a difference between colors and quality between Ramesh era bags and newer bags. I have two Gabys and I’m waiting for a Gabrielle PM in wood rose (I’m assuming this color and production is post Ramesh?)


----------



## konacoffee

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know when exactly the Ramesh era ended? I’m just curious to see if there is a difference between colors and quality between Ramesh era bags and newer bags. I have two Gabys and I’m waiting for a Gabrielle PM in wood rose (I’m assuming this color and production is post Ramesh?)



I only have 1 bag that I'm certain is Post-Ramesh (Danse PM in Black) because the SA told me it was being shipped from the warehouse to me with some design updates. That was around last November and there was no noticeable difference in quality at that time. 

Other than that, I think you just have to inspect the bag carefully. I've had several times that I bought the bag over text, but when I went to pick it up the color wasn't what I thought it'd be. Quality is still amazing for my recent purchases, but I guess I'll have to wait for my SO to come in to really say anything else.


----------



## michumichu

konacoffee said:


> I only have 1 bag that I'm certain is Post-Ramesh (Danse PM in Black) because the SA told me it was being shipped from the warehouse to me with some design updates. That was around last November and there was no noticeable difference in quality at that time.
> 
> Other than that, I think you just have to inspect the bag carefully. I've had several times that I bought the bag over text, but when I went to pick it up the color wasn't what I thought it'd be. Quality is still amazing for my recent purchases, but I guess I'll have to wait for my SO to come in to really say anything else.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## notafan

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.



Sending you a PM.


----------



## Xanthe30

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new here. Would you ladies be aware where can I still buy a Josephine PM (or a GM) other than 24S?
> I've been smitten by this bag and sad to find that its no longer being made. I love the Gaby too, and looking to get that later on (hopefully).
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi! I have the Josephine and purchased it from 24S. Gorgeous bag. There are unused Josephine bags on Vestiaire Collective I have noticed so well worth a look. Also, 24S offers a 15% discount to first time buyers which includes the Josephine. Hope that helps!


----------



## Xanthe30

Apologies if this question has been asked and answered before but I couldn't find an exact answer so here goes -
I am looking at buying an unused preloved Madeleine Clutch. I asked the buyer if it will fit a standard iPhone (not a Plus) as the dimensions look very tight. I have looked at every possible YouTube video on it but none seem to show me what fits inside other than a small wallet. One lady mentioned not being able to fit her iPhone Plus inside. So would anyone out there have this clutch and a standard iPhone and be able to advise? I don't mind if I need to store it vertically or at an angle but I could not buy it if it would not fit the phone at all (or if it involved pushing out the leather on the panels at the side). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## michumichu

I also want a Josephine PM, I love the desert rose/zinc combo! I hope I can find one.


----------



## Bagaholic222

michumichu said:


> I also want a Josephine PM, I love the desert rose/zinc combo! I hope I can find one.


That was a dreamy combo!


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> I also want a Josephine PM, I love the desert rose/zinc combo! I hope I can find one.


Good luck finding one! There were only 3 made for I think the Japan boutique and I was able to have one transferred for me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I found a couple on 24s if that helps anyone https://www.24s.com/en-gb/josephine-bag-moynat_MOYV9Y32


----------



## michumichu

m_ichele said:


> Good luck finding one! There were only 3 made for I think the Japan boutique and I was able to have one transferred for me.


That’s awesome! I’m glad you got one, it’s beautiful


----------



## musichelle

Does anyone who have Tourterelle know what is the closest match to H colors? Same as Gris Tourterelle?
I was wondering which color is the closest match to Argile or Glycine. Sand to me looks close Craie, but I might be wrong too.

Thank you!


----------



## Aquazzura

musichelle said:


> Does anyone who have Tourterelle know what is the closest match to H colors? Same as Gris Tourterelle?
> I was wondering which color is the closest match to Argile or Glycine. Sand to me looks close Craie, but I might be wrong too.
> 
> Thank you!


I know you're asking about H colours, but maybe it helps that Tourterelle is a close match to LV Galet


----------



## Rocat

musichelle said:


> Does anyone who have Tourterelle know what is the closest match to H colors? Same as Gris Tourterelle?
> I was wondering which color is the closest match to Argile or Glycine. Sand to me looks close Craie, but I might be wrong too.
> 
> Thank you!


I think the closest Moynat color to Glycine that I have personally seen is Lilac, but Lilac is definitely deeper than Glycine.


----------



## konacoffee

Is there a Moynat color library somewhere? I do browse the swatches in store, but I don't think they have all the swatches in that book.


----------



## michumichu

konacoffee said:


> Is there a Moynat color library somewhere? I do browse the swatches in store, but I don't think they have all the swatches in that book.


I’m interested too!


----------



## lincer

Is Josephine large/GM slouchy? 
I've bought the small/PM, but I find it too small (the opening actually).


----------



## pinkorchid20

musichelle said:


> Does anyone who have Tourterelle know what is the closest match to H colors? Same as Gris Tourterelle?
> I was wondering which color is the closest match to Argile or Glycine. Sand to me looks close Craie, but I might be wrong too.
> 
> Thank you!


To me it was pretty close to Etoupe, maybe slightly lighter and cooler but very similar undertone. Gris Tourterelle is warmer.


----------



## pinkorchid20

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know when exactly the Ramesh era ended? I’m just curious to see if there is a difference between colors and quality between Ramesh era bags and newer bags. I have two Gabys and I’m waiting for a Gabrielle PM in wood rose (I’m assuming this color and production is post Ramesh?)


I had recently ordered the Wood Rose from the website last month and it was impeccable. I took a lot of time to compare and closely inspect but it was perfect (even better than my most recent Hermès purchases). I had been afraid quality might not remain the same but so far haven’t noticed any changes. I have an Ocean Gabrielle PM arriving next week and will share if anything is wrong with it.


----------



## michumichu

pinkorchid20 said:


> I had recently ordered the Wood Rose from the website last month and it was impeccable. I took a lot of time to compare and closely inspect but it was perfect (even better than my most recent Hermès purchases). I had been afraid quality might not remain the same but so far haven’t noticed any changes. I have an Ocean Gabrielle PM arriving next week and will share if anything is wrong with it.


 That’s good to hear! Thanks for the response


----------



## musichelle

Rocat said:


> I think the closest Moynat color to Glycine that I have personally seen is Lilac, but Lilac is definitely deeper than Glycine.





pinkorchid20 said:


> To me it was pretty close to Etoupe, maybe slightly lighter and cooler but very similar undertone. Gris Tourterelle is warmer.



Thank you! I was curious, I'm getting myself a Josephine in Tourterelle & Black today.


----------



## musichelle

Does anyone have this bag? Saw it while browsing, 24S seems to have some items that are not on the main website. I may be wrong, I don't recall seeing Rejane clutches before (another model that I saw there).






						Women's Joséphine Bag | MOYNAT | 24S
					

Buy MOYNAT Joséphine Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				







ETA: It looks like a bag from 2019 release.


----------



## Bagaholic222

musichelle said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Saw it while browsing, 24S seems to have some items that are not on the main website. I may be wrong, I don't recall seeing Rejane clutches before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Joséphine Bag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Joséphine Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089623
> 
> 
> ETA: It looks like a bag from 2019 release.


This was one of the last designs that Ramesh released, but I do not believe that it was widely promoted.


----------



## kipp

Just FYI, yesterday I received text messages from my SA at Selfridges London (I actually receive these quite often) with photos of "newly arrived bags" and all of them except one were Ramesh's designs---including a number of mini-vanity cases!  Several Rejanes, a few Gabrielles, and Madeleine's too.  I thought that was interesting, in that for whatever reason Moynat is sending Ramesh designed pieces to London.  Curious if this is because they are selling better than the Knightly ones.  What I don't know is whether these were made during the Ramesh era or post his departure.


----------



## bits of ivory

kipp said:


> Just FYI, yesterday I received text messages from my SA at Selfridges London (I actually receive these quite often) with photos of "newly arrived bags" and all of them except one were Ramesh's designs---including a number of mini-vanity cases!  Several Rejanes, a few Gabrielles, and Madeleine's too.  I thought that was interesting, in that for whatever reason Moynat is sending Ramesh designed pieces to London.  Curious if this is because they are selling better than the Knightly ones.  What I don't know is whether these were made during the Ramesh era or post his departure.


I have also seen photos of new arrivals of the Rejane in natural calf and the Mini Vanity!


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> I also want a Josephine PM, I love the desert rose/zinc combo! I hope I can find one.


Michele is correct, as usual.  There were only three bags made in this color combo. I was the first person on the waitlist for the last one, right after Michele posted hers. It was located in Japan and someone had put it on reserve. The SA called the person to ask if they wanted it because there was a waitlist for it. They bought it.


----------



## konacoffee

The Peacock & Gold Gaby MM I returned to the Real Real awhile back is now 30% off, which I think is a great deal for that bag in its condition. If I hadn't already made the SO for my Peacock Gaby PM, I would've been tempted tbh. 

I kinda have conflicted feelings about M's resale value though. I don't buy my M pieces with the intention of flipping them, but I know myself well enough to know I'm prone to FOMO shopping or style changes relatively quickly. Also, I just think it's kinda a pity that the quality of Moynat pieces are so much better than more popular brands like LV or Chanel, yet they depreciate so quickly? On the other hand, good for me since I can get them at great prices...


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> The Peacock & Gold Gaby MM I returned to the Real Real awhile back is now 30% off, which I think is a great deal for that bag in its condition. If I hadn't already made the SO for my Peacock Gaby PM, I would've been tempted tbh.
> 
> I kinda have conflicted feelings about M's resale value though. I don't buy my M pieces with the intention of flipping them, but I know myself well enough to know I'm prone to FOMO shopping or style changes relatively quickly. Also, I just think it's kinda a pity that the quality of Moynat pieces are so much better than more popular brands like LV or Chanel, yet they depreciate so quickly? On the other hand, good for me since I can get them at great prices...


I recognized the depreciation in value when I first saw M bags posted on online resale sites.  I think that’s why, though I love the brand, I’m conscientious of my purchases.  I think of M bags as my forever bags.  That’s why Ramesh’s designs are excellent- they aren't trendy.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> I recognized the depreciation in value when I first saw M bags posted on online resale sites.  I think that’s why, though I love the brand, I’m conscientious of my purchases.  I think of M bags as my forever bags.  That’s why Ramesh’s designs are excellent- they aren't trendy.


Totally agree. I am grateful that i have matured after so much trial and error and now i know what exactly works for me in terms of leathers, styles and colours. I am a top handle person, preferrably strap, neutrals and togo type of leather more than epsom thats why i favour the Gaby over the Gabrielle but i do love both in my collection. Wood rose is such a pretty color .


----------



## michumichu

Yinglin said:


> Totally agree. I am grateful that i have matured after so much trial and error and now i know what exactly works for me in terms of leathers, styles and colours. I am a top handle person, preferrably strap, neutrals and togo type of leather more than epsom thats why i favour the Gaby over the Gabrielle but i do love both in my collection. Wood rose is such a pretty color .


I also prefer Togo like leathers but I the Gabrielle in wood rose is such a beauty! I just received mine and I love it


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> Michele is correct, as usual.  There were only three bags made in this color combo. I was the first person on the waitlist for the last one, right after Michele posted hers. It was located in Japan and someone had put it on reserve. The SA called the person to ask if they wanted it because there was a waitlist for it. They bought it.


Michele is very lucky !


----------



## Yinglin

michumichu said:


> I also prefer Togo like leathers but I the Gabrielle in wood rose is such a beauty! I just received mine and I love it


Yes, im glad i bougth my gabrielle in wood rose too and with gold hw is simply gorgeous ^^


----------



## Yinglin

Im sure this has been asked before but i have not seen the reply so apologies. For the Gabys/Gabrielles how to know which designs are Ramesh and which are Knightlys ? I thought wood rose Gabrielle was Ramesh era but now im not sure lol


----------



## Bagaholic222

Yinglin said:


> Im sure this has been asked before but i have not seen the reply so apologies. For the Gabys/Gabrielles how to know which designs are Ramesh and which are Knightlys ? I thought wood rose Gabrielle was Ramesh era but now im not sure lol


I'm fairly certain that the wood rose Gabrielle was released when Ramesh was still at the helm.  They continued to produce Gabrielle in that colour after Ramesh left.  The issue is more about how to tell when the bags were made as there are no date stamps (this was introduced recently?).


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> Totally agree. I am grateful that i have matured after so much trial and error and now i know what exactly works for me in terms of leathers, styles and colours. I am a top handle person, preferrably strap, neutrals and togo type of leather more than epsom thats why i favour the Gaby over the Gabrielle but i do love both in my collection. Wood rose is such a pretty color .


My taste in bags is identical to your’s.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Yinglin said:


> Im sure this has been asked before but i have not seen the reply so apologies. For the Gabys/Gabrielles how to know which designs are Ramesh and which are Knightlys ? I thought wood rose Gabrielle was Ramesh era but now im not sure lol


It is.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm fairly certain that the wood rose Gabrielle was released when Ramesh was still at the helm.  They continued to produce Gabrielle in that colour after Ramesh left.  The issue is more about how to tell when the bags were made as there are no date stamps (this was introduced recently?).


I was told all Ramesh designs, regardless of the when they were made, carry the old foil stamp logo, and not the new circular bolder logo.  I hope the company keeps the two styles of branding.  I’m assuming most current Ramesh Era designs sold today are post Ramesh (since he left 23 months ago).  The (discontinued) ‘sale’ bags are Ramesh Era.
I hope this helps.


----------



## femmedefrance

This gabrielle purple is limited only in America , my SA said so


----------



## femmedefrance

This is the new camera bag


----------



## Yinglin

femmedefrance said:


> This is the new camera bag
> View attachment 5094047


It doesn't make my heart sing. I will pass on this new design too. Hopefully, we will have Gaby and Gabrielle in new colours soon...


----------



## m_ichele

femmedefrance said:


> This is the new camera bag
> View attachment 5094047


It’s cute but i don’t think it’s a practical size for me. I’d be more tempted by it if it were carbon black.


----------



## Panthere2015

I would like to add a bag in natural calf to my small collection. Do you know if the Gabrielle is made in natural calf?


----------



## pinkorchid20

My Gabrielle in Ocean arrived and I am happy to report that it is perfect. Same quality as usual and it came fresh from the atelier. The colour is such a lovely chameleon.


----------



## Cool Breeze

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Gabrielle in Ocean arrived and I am happy to report that it is perfect. Same quality as usual and it came fresh from the atelier. The colour is such a lovely chameleon.
> 
> View attachment 5095242
> View attachment 5095244


What a gorgeous color!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health


----------



## quadmama

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Gabrielle in Ocean arrived and I am happy to report that it is perfect. Same quality as usual and it came fresh from the atelier. The colour is such a lovely chameleon.
> 
> View attachment 5095242
> View attachment 5095244



Oh, it's absolutely beautiful! So nice to see it in different shades of blue. Congrats!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Cool Breeze said:


> What a gorgeous color!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health





quadmama said:


> Oh, it's absolutely beautiful! So nice to see it in different shades of blue. Congrats!


Thank you both! I am absolutely delighted this was offered to me. It’s a beautiful ink colour and incredibly versatile. I still hope they will keep the Gabrielle and introduce new colors.


----------



## bits of ivory

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Gabrielle in Ocean arrived and I am happy to report that it is perfect. Same quality as usual and it came fresh from the atelier. The colour is such a lovely chameleon.
> 
> View attachment 5095242
> View attachment 5095244


This is beautiful! I’ve been thinking to get a Gabrielle and been wondering about the Ocean colour. Is your size BB?


----------



## pinkorchid20

bits of ivory said:


> This is beautiful! I’ve been thinking to get a Gabrielle and been wondering about the Ocean colour. Is your size BB?


No, it’s the PM  I have a BB as well but wanted something a bit more versatile, hence opted for the size up. Both are equally lovely, though.


----------



## DoggieBags

femmedefrance said:


> This gabrielle purple is limited only in America , my SA said so


10 were made and i believe initially all 10 were sent to NYC. 5 were subsequently sent to CA. Not sure how many are still available.


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if the Gabrielle BB holds the same amount of items as the Rejane BB? Or can one of those fit more than the other?

for people who own both, which one do you prefer/wear more?


----------



## Hermesanity

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know if the Gabrielle BB holds the same amount of items as the Rejane BB? Or can one of those fit more than the other?
> 
> for people who own both, which one do you prefer/wear more?


I would say they are about the same.  Each will require what I call "Tetris skills" .  I find the Gabrielle BB to be easier to get in and out of because the bigger Rejane flap combined with slightly smaller opening takes more maneuvering.  That said, I prefer the look of the curved sides of the Rejane just a tiny bit more, so I'd say they get equal love!


----------



## femmedefrance

Have anyone noticed Moynat has a new CEO from Sephora beside new designer too ?
I think they want to be part of the mainstream luxury goods right now. But ...
My SA told me they only make Gabriele in black and Tourterelle now


----------



## Yinglin

Hello M lovers ~ 
My SA in Shanghai checked with HQ and confirmed that Gaby and Gabrielle will still be produced so I have some hope that they will come out in beautiful new colors soon.


----------



## michumichu

femmedefrance said:


> Have anyone noticed Moynat has a new CEO from Sephora beside new designer too ?
> I think they want to be part of the mainstream luxury goods right now. But ...
> My SA told me they only make Gabriele in black and Tourterelle now


Do you know if you can still special order Gabrielles in a different color/leather?


----------



## michumichu

Hermesanity said:


> I would say they are about the same.  Each will require what I call "Tetris skills" .  I find the Gabrielle BB to be easier to get in and out of because the bigger Rejane flap combined with slightly smaller opening takes more maneuvering.  That said, I prefer the look of the curved sides of the Rejane just a tiny bit more, so I'd say they get equal love!


Thanks! This was very helpful.


----------



## kura

Does anyone find it hard to access your stuff in the gabrielle bag with the handle sticking upwards when you are wearing it crossbody?


----------



## Tonimichelle

I finally had a chance to visit the Moynat boutique on Friday to check out the new collection. Whilst there’s nothing currently that I think I’d splurge on, I’ve got to say that the quality looks just as good as previously. I liked the Voyage more than I thought I would (although probably not in the current colours), the wide strap in particular was great, although longer and adjustable would have been better. 

The Little Suitcase however was absolutely beautiful, the detail in person was impressive (love the tiny studs and the interior was gorgeous!). A little too small for me to spend that much on, but if money were no object I’d have been very tempted for occasional use!


----------



## bagnut1

Gosh I wish that "news" about Moynat didn't make me just p***d off.  I randomly noticed this via 24s special event page.  Sadly it seems like one cannot buy these unless in person at LBM. Oh well at least they still seem to be doing charms (although it's unclear if these are just painted).


----------



## michumichu

kura said:


> Does anyone find it hard to access your stuff in the gabrielle bag with the handle sticking upwards when you are wearing it crossbody?


It doesn’t bother me


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Gosh I wish that "news" about Moynat didn't make me just p***d off.  I randomly noticed this via 24s special event page.  Sadly it seems like one cannot buy these unless in person at LBM. Oh well at least they still seem to be doing charms (although it's unclear if these are just painted).


They look painted.


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> Do you know if you can still special order Gabrielles in a different color/leather?


Different colors- yes.  Different leathers- ?.  The bag is made in certain leather choices, so the choice is limited.


----------



## Sourisbrune

pinkorchid20 said:


> My Gabrielle in Ocean arrived and I am happy to report that it is perfect. Same quality as usual and it came fresh from the atelier. The colour is such a lovely chameleon.
> 
> View attachment 5095242
> View attachment 5095244


Stunning!


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> Gosh I wish that "news" about Moynat didn't make me just p***d off.  I randomly noticed this via 24s special event page.  Sadly it seems like one cannot buy these unless in person at LBM. Oh well at least they still seem to be doing charms (although it's unclear if these are just painted).



It does look painted to me too, but I really like that dice one regardless. IDK if I'd actually buy it though. It's really cute and I like it, but also I don't think bag charms are usually great value for money.


----------



## femmedefrance

michumichu said:


> Do you know if you can still special order Gabrielles in a different color/leather?


I submitted my order last week for Emerald Gabrielle. You will have to submit your order and wait for their answer. Most likely they will do whatever color they feel like to do and leather available at that time  of


----------



## musichelle

I finally got my first Moynat bags after a bit of a delay! I am blown away by the quality and craftsmanship of both.
I got a black & tourterelle Josephine and a black Gabrielle Reporter. Tourterelle is a chameleon as everyone else said. The Gabrielle Reporter will be more in use while I'm still working from home, but Josephine will be more in use once we return to the office.

I love both!


----------



## bkee

Hello! I am went in Moynat today to have a look and fell in love with the Gaby BB im taupe, I think I am about to buy my very first Moynat. 

Does anyone know where I can get a Gaby BB bag insert? TIA


----------



## konacoffee

Does anyone here have the Limo MM? The soft-sided duffel looking bag. If so, what's the shoulder drop like?

My coated canvas tote is out of commission and I'm considering replacing it with either the Oh! Tote or the Limo MM. I know the Limo is quite different in looks, but I think functionally it can serve the same purpose my coated canvas tote did. (Also, I still have my Quattro MM so another tote might not be necessary at all?)


----------



## Siutip

konacoffee said:


> Does anyone here have the Limo MM? The soft-sided duffel looking bag. If so, what's the shoulder drop like?
> 
> My coated canvas tote is out of commission and I'm considering replacing it with either the Oh! Tote or the Limo MM. I know the Limo is quite different in looks, but I think functionally it can serve the same purpose my coated canvas tote did. (Also, I still have my Quattro MM so another tote might not be necessary at all?)


Hello @konacoffee, I do have a Limo MM in taupe. The shoulder strap drop is about 7.5 inches. I usually carry it by hand. I did try to put it on my shoulder, but it felt very tight under the arm. In my humble opinion, since the should straps are not long like tote bag’s, wearing the limo mm on the shoulder may not be most comfortable.  Hope this helps!


----------



## konacoffee

Siutip said:


> Hello @konacoffee, I do have a Limo MM in taupe. The shoulder strap drop is about 7.5 inches. I usually carry it by hand. I did try to put it on my shoulder, but it felt very tight under the arm. In my humble opinion, since the should straps are not long like tote bag’s, wearing the limo mm on the shoulder may not be most comfortable.  Hope this helps!



That helps a lot. Thank you for the info! 

I really love the shape of the Limo, but I really wish the straps were longer. It reminds me of those Japanese school bags. (like so)


----------



## Siutip

konacoffee said:


> That helps a lot. Thank you for the info!
> 
> I really love the shape of the Limo, but I really wish the straps were longer. It reminds me of those Japanese school bags. (like so)
> View attachment 5101192


I was first drawn to Moynat by the limo. Love the shape and the curved top design (oh how I missed Ramesh’s creativity)…. But if you are thinking of replace a tote bag, the limo may not be the most suitable alternative.


----------



## konacoffee

Siutip said:


> I was first drawn to Moynat by the limo. Love the shape and the curved top design (oh how I missed Ramesh’s creativity)…. But if you are thinking of replace a tote bag, the limo may not be the most suitable alternative.



Yeah, I'm seeing that now. I do have another tote, so I was thinking I didn't need a strict "tote replacement", but functionally (as in the things I carry and where to), the Limo could've worked had the straps been longer. 

I actually like the new Voyage bag, but otherwise the new designs just aren't doing much for me.


----------



## femmedefrance

i saw a post on Moynat IGnso i texted my SA and here is more picture


----------



## suhjinoc

a SA from Moynat boutique at south coast plaza 'group texted' me saying that the madeleine bags are 30% off. If you are interested!


----------



## Aquazzura

Recently saw a Zinc Danse on a resale for a good price - I think someone was looking for one not long ago, HTH . Though never ordered from this particular site myself.








						Petite Danse Bag
					

Crafted in a finely grained nubuck suede and tonal calf leather trims in the shade of Zinc . Designed with a a unique twist lock closure and 1 back pocket. Features hardware in palladium and a detachable and adjustable cross body strap. Interior is lined in goat leather and has 1 slip pocket.




					www.thefifthcollection.com


----------



## musichelle

konacoffee said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing that now. I do have another tote, so I was thinking I didn't need a strict "tote replacement", but functionally (as in the things I carry and where to), the Limo could've worked had the straps been longer.
> 
> I actually like the new Voyage bag, but otherwise the new designs just aren't doing much for me.



I'm with you on this one. I really admire the elegant simplicity of the Limo, but I need either a crossbody (preferred) or a comfortable shoulder carry option. I wish they introduced the d-rings on the MM size as suggested earlier by Sourisbrune. Good luck on your search for the next tote! I saw on your earlier post you had a quattro MM? How are you liking it? I am thinkng to get a TPM (but probably would need to pace myself a bit. Moynat Ramesh FOMO is real!).

Thanks!


----------



## Yinglin

bkee said:


> Hello! I am went in Moynat today to have a look and fell in love with the Gaby BB im taupe, I think I am about to buy my very first Moynat.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a Gaby BB bag insert? TIA


The gaby is a slouchy bag and in BB size I find a purse organizer will take up too much room. I used to love purse organizers but I find they all push the leather leaving marks, including the famous 7rp inserts which I have. I use them in bags that really need them to keep the structure like my Mulberry Alexa or my Fendi peekaboos so I wouldn't recommend an insert for your baby bb.


----------



## Yinglin

femmedefrance said:


> i saw a post on Moynat IGnso i texted my SA and here is more picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102085
> View attachment 5102087


In Shanghai this is a special order bag, price CNY 51700 (~USD 8000) and it may take up to 2-4 months to receive it. I like it but the hardware is too huge for my liking so I'm passing.


----------



## bkee

Yinglin said:


> The gaby is a slouchy bag and in BB size I find a purse organizer will take up too much room. I used to love purse organizers but I find they all push the leather leaving marks, including the famous 7rp inserts which I have. I use them in bags that really need them to keep the structure like my Mulberry Alexa or my Fendi peekaboos so I wouldn't recommend an insert for your baby bb.


Thank you for your input. I am still deciding on Gabrielle or Gaby for my first Moynat.


----------



## Yinglin

bkee said:


> Thank you for your input. I am still deciding on Gabrielle or Gaby for my first Moynat.


Oh I know that struggle lol it took me over one year to decide. I bought my Gaby PM in black GHW first and one week later my Gabrielle PM in wood rose lol If you love them both, you will eventually get both. I have used my Gabrielle more due to the lovely pink color which I find perfect for spring/summer, but I love the Gaby and next I would love to get either a Gaby BB in emerald green or taupe or a Gaby PM in powder and gold gw lol Love love love!


----------



## bkee

Yinglin said:


> Oh I know that struggle lol it took me over one year to decide. I bought my Gaby PM in black GHW first and one week later my Gabrielle PM in wood rose lol If you love them both, you will eventually get both. I have used my Gabrielle more due to the lovely pink color which I find perfect for spring/summer, but I love the Gaby and next I would love to get either a Gaby BB in emerald green or taupe or a Gaby PM in powder and gold gw lol Love love love!


Oh! I think I have watched your reviews on youtube! It made me want both bags!!! I usually dress very casual, so I guess Gaby would be a better choice. But I just love how Gabrielle looks, especially in wood rose!! Your bags are lovely!


----------



## michumichu

Yinglin said:


> Oh I know that struggle lol it took me over one year to decide. I bought my Gaby PM in black GHW first and one week later my Gabrielle PM in wood rose lol If you love them both, you will eventually get both. I have used my Gabrielle more due to the lovely pink color which I find perfect for spring/summer, but I love the Gaby and next I would love to get either a Gaby BB in emerald green or taupe or a Gaby PM in powder and gold gw lol Love love love!


I also love my Gaby PM and my Gabrielle PM! They are so light and fit everything I need


----------



## musichelle

Hello everyone, I just finished reading the entire thread (though posted a few questions before, too)! Its heart-warming to see the evolution of Moynat's Ramesh designs shared on this thread over the years. I just wanted to thank everyone for their honest opinions on the bags which really help someone like me buying Ramesh designs mostly sight unseen, as well as for being a very supportive group and community. 

I, too, am slightly disappointed by the recent designs, but I am hopeful that they might do a full 180 down the line (though my wallet certainly won't be happy like it is right now). My first Moynat love is the Gabrielle (discovered last year), and I was pleased to find that all of of the Ramesh designs carry the same aesthetic and are cohesive as a whole. It's rare to find a brand that cohesive without being totally boring in my experience (and hopefully, will stay that way). I hope to be able to post a picture of some of my Ramesh finds in a few days.

Again, thanks everyone and stay safe.


----------



## bits of ivory

Not sure if anyone has posted about this before - Moynat will still produce the enveloppe card holder but with the new curved shape logo. 
I saw the old and new card holders side by side today in the boutique and I have to say the change is unnecessary.  I prefer the old version albeit the only difference is the shape of the words MOYNAT.  It’s almost like making a change for the sake of it…why…
I can see 24s has updated the product image of some of the card holders.


----------



## bits of ivory

Yinglin said:


> Oh I know that struggle lol it took me over one year to decide. I bought my Gaby PM in black GHW first and one week later my Gabrielle PM in wood rose lol If you love them both, you will eventually get both. I have used my Gabrielle more due to the lovely pink color which I find perfect for spring/summer, but I love the Gaby and next I would love to get either a Gaby BB in emerald green or taupe or a Gaby PM in powder and gold gw lol Love love love!


Gabrielle vs Gaby is really a tough one to decide - I’ve thinking about a Gabrielle BB in tourterelle or ocean vs a Gaby (BB/PM/MM) SPO in polar …


----------



## kipp

bits of ivory said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about this before - Moynat will still produce the enveloppe card holder but with the new curved shape logo.
> I saw the old and new card holders side by side today in the boutique and I have to say the change is unnecessary.  I prefer the old version albeit the only difference is the shape of the words MOYNAT.  It’s almost like making a change for the sake of it…why…
> I can see 24s has updated the product image of some of the card holders.



Now that we have had a few months to see what has happened with the transition, I have to say that I am totally dumbfounded by the direction Moynat is taking now.  I love the old Ramesh designs but between 1) making design changes for no really good reason; 2) haphazard marketing; 3) derivative LV designs by Knightly; 4) intermittent sales of Ramesh pieces---it makes me feel like that they are struggling now not only to make sales of the new designs but also throwing things out to see what sticks.  UGH!  I hope I'm wrong but believe this lack of focus will not serve this company well.


----------



## konacoffee

musichelle said:


> I'm with you on this one. I really admire the elegant simplicity of the Limo, but I need either a crossbody (preferred) or a comfortable shoulder carry option. I wish they introduced the d-rings on the MM size as suggested earlier by Sourisbrune. Good luck on your search for the next tote! I saw on your earlier post you had a quattro MM? How are you liking it? I am thinkng to get a TPM (but probably would need to pace myself a bit. Moynat pre-Ramesh FOMO is real!).
> 
> Thanks!



The Quattro has been working great as a work tote! Very easy to use and classy. I do feel like the double handles can kind of look messy/be a bit much when I wear it on the black side (so short handles out and long handles in. I usually wear the tote on my shoulder), but the ability to switch seamlessly from shoulder carry to hand carry is great. Absolutely love it.


----------



## musichelle

konacoffee said:


> The Quattro has been working great as a work tote! Very easy to use and classy. I do feel like the double handles can kind of look messy/be a bit much when I wear it on the black side (so short handles out and long handles in. I usually wear the tote on my shoulder), but the ability to switch seamlessly from shoulder carry to hand carry is great. Absolutely love it.



Thanks for this! I did not consider the "reverse look" while I was browsing pictures online. I can see where it can look messy, especially if you're going for the streamlined look. If you have the the vertical tote, maybe the Oh! tote can complement it well


----------



## dessertdays

Is the NYC standalone store coming back soon? I went to Saks today and there weren't any Moynat SAs on the floor; other Saks SAs came by to check on me and told me that they were all at another store and would be back in a bit.

I had dropped by to take a look at the new bags (I learned that the Baluchon is a fun sized bag - totally not the impression I got from the promo materials) but mostly ended up chatting with the SA that came back. I asked her very nicely to hint to HQ to keep the Rejane 23 around  Also saw this new Gabrielle design on the floor:


----------



## Yinglin

Hello lovelies!
i just purchased the Gabrielle reporter in black phw in VC. Finally, the seller returned home and agreed to post the bag again at the previously agreed price. Can’t wait for it to arrive  My next M bag will be a Gaby but still cant decide color


----------



## bagnut1

dessertdays said:


> they were all at another store and would be back in a bit


That _really_ doesn’t sound good.


----------



## DoggieBags

dessertdays said:


> Is the NYC standalone store coming back soon? I went to Saks today and there weren't any Moynat SAs on the floor; other Saks SAs came by to check on me and told me that they were all at another store and would be back in a bit.
> 
> I had dropped by to take a look at the new bags (I learned that the Baluchon is a fun sized bag - totally not the impression I got from the promo materials) but mostly ended up chatting with the SA that came back. I asked her very nicely to hint to HQ to keep the Rejane 23 around  Also saw this new Gabrielle design on the floor:
> 
> View attachment 5107120


I was at Saks week before last and as I passed the moynat section, I noticed there were zero moynat SAs around. I wasn’t there for bags so didn’t particularly care but I thought it was odd to leave their booth completely unattended.


----------



## femmedefrance

DoggieBags said:


> I was at Saks week before last and as I passed the moynat section, I noticed there were zero moynat SAs around. I wasn’t there for bags so didn’t particularly care but I thought it was odd to leave their booth completely unattended.


My SA at Saks left so she introduced me to assistant store manager who also told me he quitted few days ago. I dont really know what going on with this brand. I think it got stuck in a mess. Very sad


----------



## musichelle

femmedefrance said:


> My SA at Saks left so she introduced me to assistant store manager who also told me he quitted few days ago. I dont really know what going on with this brand. I think it got stuck in a mess. Very sad



Not a good sign. As a whole.


----------



## bits of ivory

New change purse with new typeface


----------



## bits of ivory

I wish they made Rejane or Gaby in  Mésange


----------



## Aquazzura

Fellow Moynat lovers, 
Got some news from my SA in London:
Looks like they're discontinuing MM size for Gaby and Gabrielle (including SO, unfortunately ).
Voyage in Prussian blue with GHW will be available this autumn. 

Just recently got a preloved Danse MM in Aubergine - and it's such a great everyday bag, especially for days you need to carry a laptop or an ipad with you. All this changes in bag line up make me want to collect more Ramesh-era designs . Hope to get black Gaby GHW MM later this year before it's too late


----------



## bits of ivory

Aquazzura said:


> Fellow Moynat lovers,
> Got some news from my SA in London:
> Looks like they're discontinuing MM size for Gaby and Gabrielle (including SO, unfortunately ).
> Voyage in Prussian blue with GHW will be available this autumn.
> 
> Just recently got a preloved Danse MM in Aubergine - and it's such a great everyday bag, especially for days you need to carry a laptop or an ipad with you. All this changes in bag line up make me want to collect more Ramesh-era designs . Hope to get black Gaby GHW MM later this year before it's too late


This seems to tally with my recent special order enquiry - I got quotations of prices for Gaby bb and pm but not mm.  I thought they didn’t have enough leather of that colour to make a mm…


----------



## konacoffee

Aquazzura said:


> Fellow Moynat lovers,
> Got some news from my SA in London:
> Looks like they're discontinuing MM size for Gaby and Gabrielle (including SO, unfortunately ).
> Voyage in Prussian blue with GHW will be available this autumn.
> 
> Just recently got a preloved Danse MM in Aubergine - and it's such a great everyday bag, especially for days you need to carry a laptop or an ipad with you. All this changes in bag line up make me want to collect more Ramesh-era designs . Hope to get black Gaby GHW MM later this year before it's too late



I was also debating getting an MM Gaby, either in Taupe or Black. I thought I'd have more time since the last I heard from my SA said there were no plans to discontinue those. I was planning on making that a 2022 purchase or so.

What is going on with Moynat's communication and messaging though? Also, discontinuing one of their most popular bags because.....?? The MM may not be their most popular size, but I don't see anything that is similar enough to replace it in Moynat's current line.


----------



## m_ichele

Aquazzura said:


> Fellow Moynat lovers,
> Got some news from my SA in London:
> Looks like they're discontinuing MM size for Gaby and Gabrielle (including SO, unfortunately ).
> Voyage in Prussian blue with GHW will be available this autumn.
> 
> Just recently got a preloved Danse MM in Aubergine - and it's such a great everyday bag, especially for days you need to carry a laptop or an ipad with you. All this changes in bag line up make me want to collect more Ramesh-era designs . Hope to get black Gaby GHW MM later this year before it's too late


I think the decision to discontinue gaby mm was made last year, but I can’t remember if it was during Ramesh’s tenure or after his departure. There’s still a Gaby MM at the South Coast plaza boutique if anyone’s interested. I can’t remember the color because my attention was divided at the time but I think it might be black? Glad I have my Gabrielle MM, it’s a good size for a day bag.


----------



## Aquazzura

konacoffee said:


> I was also debating getting an MM Gaby, either in Taupe or Black. I thought I'd have more time since the last I heard from my SA said there were no plans to discontinue those. I was planning on making that a 2022 purchase or so.
> 
> What is going on with Moynat's communication and messaging though? Also, discontinuing one of their most popular bags because.....?? The MM may not be their most popular size, but I don't see anything that is similar enough to replace it in Moynat's current line.



I'm with you on that one - was planning to get it later, cause my bag budget has suffered a lot of damage this year already. And I don't like buying under FOMO pressure...
MM is a great daily working bag, fits a lot without looking too bulky or big. But what I don't get the most is stopping SOs for it  There are no losses for company in that case and no risk of overstock...
The current line is too focused on structured bags imo, it's good to have options.


----------



## bits of ivory

Aquazzura said:


> I'm with you on that one - was planning to get it later, cause my bag budget has suffered a lot of damage this year already. And I don't like buying under FOMO pressure...
> MM is a great daily working bag, fits a lot without looking too bulky or big. But what I don't get the most is stopping SOs for it  There are no losses for company in that case and no risk of overstock...
> The current line is too focused on structured bags imo, it's good to have options.


I’m with you on that. I think the Gaby MM is perhaps the only bag (aside from the canvas tote) that is large enough to fit documents if used as a work bag.


----------



## bkee

Hi all, I’ve just bought my first Moynat today, a Gaby bb in taupe and gold hardware. The bag is so beautiful, the quality is amazing. They only have the large box available so I opted for no box, the SA told me she will keep one aside for me when the small boxes become available.

I’ve also got an envelope card holder with the old logo, to be picked up in a few days as they have to transfer stock.


----------



## bkee

Hi again, may I ask for the gaby bb, the interior is light colored calf skin, my new bag has a scratched interior, and an indent I am guessing is from the shoulder strap being placed inside the bag without the dust bag. It is much obvious in person, can’t really capture on photo. Is this acceptable? Or should I exchange it? 

I knew this upon buying, I thought it would not bother me, and would like to know will it get scratched up anyway. TIA


----------



## konacoffee

bkee said:


> Hi again, may I ask for the gaby bb, the interior is light colored calf skin, my new bag has a scratched interior, and an indent I am guessing is from the shoulder strap being placed inside the bag without the dust bag. It is much obvious in person, can’t really capture on photo. Is this acceptable? Or should I exchange it?
> 
> I knew this upon buying, I thought it would not bother me, and would like to know will it get scratched up anyway. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5111807



With this type of lining, minor interior scratches and marks will be inevitable. Personally I am not bothered by it, but if it really bothers you, you might be able to get a custom liner for it or get a small one. However, since the Gaby BB is small to begin with, I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## bkee

konacoffee said:


> With this type of lining, minor interior scratches and marks will be inevitable. Personally I am not bothered by it, but if it really bothers you, you might be able to get a custom liner for it or get a small one. However, since the Gaby BB is small to begin with, I wouldn't really recommend it.


I feel better about it then, I was thinking to use a small pouch as a catch all instead.  thanks for your reply!


----------



## konacoffee

Aquazzura said:


> I'm with you on that one - was planning to get it later, cause my bag budget has suffered a lot of damage this year already. And I don't like buying under FOMO pressure...
> MM is a great daily working bag, fits a lot without looking too bulky or big. But what I don't get the most is stopping SOs for it  There are no losses for company in that case and no risk of overstock...
> The current line is too focused on structured bags imo, it's good to have options.



I feel you there. I love Moynat and I would probably be a customer even under the new management, but _a lot _of my purchase in the past year have been FOMO purchases and I'm a bit sick of it. When it comes to bags in this price range, I want to be able to sit on it and think about it until I'm really ready and happy to give my money over. 

A part of me wants to "panic buy" a Gaby MM, but it just doesn't make me happy to buy one when I feel like I'm under pressure. I'm gonna hold out until fall/winter this year. If it sells out before then - then so be it. I'll grab one pre-owned.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bkee said:


> Hi again, may I ask for the gaby bb, the interior is light colored calf skin, my new bag has a scratched interior, and an indent I am guessing is from the shoulder strap being placed inside the bag without the dust bag. It is much obvious in person, can’t really capture on photo. Is this acceptable? Or should I exchange it?
> 
> I knew this upon buying, I thought it would not bother me, and would like to know will it get scratched up anyway. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5111807


Honestly I managed to get marks far worse than this the first time I used my Josephine. My Pauline has faired slightly better. I used a small dust bag as a liner for quite a while, now I’m just going with whatever patina develops, I don’t intend to ever part with either bag so I guess it doesn’t really matter!


----------



## Aquazzura

konacoffee said:


> I feel you there. I love Moynat and I would probably be a customer even under the new management, but _a lot _of my purchase in the past year have been FOMO purchases and I'm a bit sick of it. When it comes to bags in this price range, I want to be able to sit on it and think about it until I'm really ready and happy to give my money over.
> 
> A part of me wants to "panic buy" a Gaby MM, but it just doesn't make me happy to buy one when I feel like I'm under pressure. I'm gonna hold out until fall/winter this year. If it sells out before then - then so be it. I'll grab one pre-owned.


@konacoffee  hope our patience will be rewarded at the end of the year


----------



## Aquazzura

bkee said:


> Hi again, may I ask for the gaby bb, the interior is light colored calf skin, my new bag has a scratched interior, and an indent I am guessing is from the shoulder strap being placed inside the bag without the dust bag. It is much obvious in person, can’t really capture on photo. Is this acceptable? Or should I exchange it?
> 
> I knew this upon buying, I thought it would not bother me, and would like to know will it get scratched up anyway. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5111807


I try to use pouches just in case, so far so good. My biggest fear are spills from sanitiser and water bottle, so always double check them. I sometimes have smaller dents from objects inside the bag, but they seem to smooth overnight once I empty the bag.


----------



## bkee

Tonimichelle said:


> Honestly I managed to get marks far worse than this the first time I used my Josephine. My Pauline has faired slightly better. I used a small dust bag as a liner for quite a while, now I’m just going with whatever patina develops, I don’t intend to ever part with either bag so I guess it doesn’t really matter!





Aquazzura said:


> I try to use pouches just in case, so far so good. My biggest fear are spills from sanitiser and water bottle, so always double check them. I sometimes have smaller dents from objects inside the bag, but they seem to smooth overnight once I empty the bag.


Thanks for replying.  The bag is perfect in every way, just some scratches and dent inside, but I see that it is normal and inevitable. Now I just have to find the right pouch as a liner.


----------



## Fancyfree

bkee said:


> Thanks for replying.  The bag is perfect in every way, just some scratches and dent inside, but I see that it is normal and inevitable. Now I just have to find the right pouch as a liner.


I made a liner out of thick craft felt for my Petite Pauline. No seams, just cut it to shape. To enable crisp folds, I cut half-way through the felt on one side. It works a treat


----------



## bkee

Fancyfree said:


> I made a liner out of thick craft felt for my Petite Pauline. No seams, just cut it to shape. To enable crisp folds, I cut half-way through the felt on one side. It works a treat
> View attachment 5112038
> View attachment 5112039
> View attachment 5112043


Thanks for sharing, I am not crafty at all but I will this out.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> Hi all, I’ve just bought my first Moynat today, a Gaby bb in taupe and gold hardware. The bag is so beautiful, the quality is amazing. They only have the large box available so I opted for no box, the SA told me she will keep one aside for me when the small boxes become available.
> 
> I’ve also got an envelope card holder with the old logo, to be picked up in a few days as they have to transfer stock.
> 
> View attachment 5111671
> View attachment 5111672


Omg this is the one I want! But sold out on 24s so I’m waiting for it to come back in stock. Your photo makes it look pretty grey and not as taupe. Is it just the lighting?

anyone know if they’re discontinuing the Gaby BB size? And the Rejane BB? I love both but just discovered the brand so need more time to buy them.


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Omg this is the one I want! But sold out on 24s so I’m waiting for it to come back in stock. Your photo makes it look pretty grey and not as taupe. Is it just the lighting?
> 
> anyone know if they’re discontinuing the Gaby BB size? And the Rejane BB? I love both but just discovered the brand so need more time to buy them.


Hi, it is the lighting, I’d say the color is very close to Hermes’ etaupe. Below is the comparison. (Photo borrowed from internet)

I just found out the lower left corner of the bag’s leather is peeling, contacted the SA and she has arranged a brand new one to be shipped from France since that was their last taupe with gold hardware, and it’s gonna take a few weeks. A bit bummed by this...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> Hi, it is the lighting, I’d say the color is very close to Hermes’ etaupe. Below is the comparison. (Photo borrowed from internet)
> 
> I just found out the lower left corner of the bag’s leather is peeling, contacted the SA and she has arranged a brand new one to be shipped from France since that was their last taupe with gold hardware, and it’s gonna take a few weeks. A bit bummed by this...
> 
> View attachment 5112486


Aw that sucks! But at least you get a fresh one straight from Paris! I looove that color combo, and it’s so versatile. I saw these bags in person recently and think they’re so much more special than your typical luxury brands that so many people seem to have. Hoping to get the same bag as you soon! Hopefully your replacement is perfect!


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Aw that sucks! But at least you get a fresh one straight from Paris! I looove that color combo, and it’s so versatile. I saw these bags in person recently and think they’re so much more special than your typical luxury brands that so many people seem to have. Hoping to get the same bag as you soon! Hopefully your replacement is perfect!


Thank you! I hope the bag you want will soon be back in stock!


----------



## JelloPudding

I received my Gaby BB this morning and was disappointed to find several flaws. The feet on 1 side was off alignment, there were scratches and a stain on the interior leather, and cracking on the glazing of the handle. Very sad because it took so long to locate this taupe/ gold combo— nobody should have to settle for less than perfection for the amount these bags cost.  What is more disappointing is that the SA brushed me off and said that these flaws are to be expected because it’s handmade.  He insisted that the bag was brand new, but I found the removed sticker from the strap inside the bag! So, I am thinking it was returned by someone else. I have 2 other Moynats in perfect condition which I got in Paris 3 years ago and the quality is certainly no longer the same. Just want to make sure you all are looking over your items carefully. I am not even sure how it passed quality control on the feet alignment alone, even my tween daughter noticed that flaw immediately!


----------



## Bagaholic222

JelloPudding said:


> I received my Gaby BB this morning and was disappointed to find several flaws. The feet on 1 side was off alignment, there were scratches and a stain on the interior leather, and cracking on the glazing of the handle. Very sad because it took so long to locate this taupe/ gold combo— nobody should have to settle for less than perfection for the amount these bags cost.  What is more disappointing is that the SA brushed me off and said that these flaws are to be expected because it’s handmade.  He insisted that the bag was brand new, but I found the removed sticker from the strap inside the bag! So, I am thinking it was returned by someone else. I have 2 other Moynats in perfect condition which I got in Paris 3 years ago and the quality is certainly no longer the same. Just want to make sure you all are looking over your items carefully. I am not even sure how it passed quality control on the feet alignment alone, even my tween daughter noticed that flaw immediately!


This is disappointing indeed!  Were you able to request a replacement?


----------



## JelloPudding

Bagaholic222 said:


> This is disappointing indeed!  Were you able to request a replacement?


No, this color combo is sold out for now. He kept saying that this was normal- feet alignment, but my 2 other bags were perfect. He said he can’t see the cracking when I sent him the photo. I am happy to be able to return it and maybe check it out in person instead of purchasing over phone. And hope to deal with a SA who is more forthcoming. Now, I know why he only sent 1 picture. I should have requested to see more pictures. If I saw the bottom, I would have passed on it.


----------



## kipp

JelloPudding said:


> No, this color combo is sold out for now. He kept saying that this was normal- feet alignment, but my 2 other bags were perfect. He said he can’t see the cracking when I sent him the photo. I am happy to be able to return it and maybe check it out in person instead of purchasing over phone. And hope to deal with a SA who is more forthcoming. Now, I know why he only sent 1 picture. I should have requested to see more pictures. If I saw the bottom, I would have passed on it.


You shouldn’t feel pressure to keep this bag.  The fact that your SA is giving you a hard time makes me think that the brand is really struggling, because in the past, customer service was a Moynat strong point. 
Hope that you can find a better SA.


----------



## JelloPudding

kipp said:


> You shouldn’t feel pressure to keep this bag.  The fact that your SA is giving you a hard time makes me think that the brand is really struggling, because in the past, customer service was a Moynat strong point.
> Hope that you can find a better SA.


Thank you for the reassurance. For the most part of the morning before the store opens for me to contact him, I was struggling within myself about the fear that I may not be able to find another one, really FOMOing.  Plus, I am not good with confrontations. After comparing my 2 other bags against this one over and over, I just can’t accept it!!


----------



## JelloPudding

I have a question— is the black glazing on the handle supposed to be toward the back or front?  I think it looks better going towards the back. On my Gabrielle, it’s going toward the back. The Gaby I received today, it goes toward the front and I don’t think it looks as good.


----------



## savoy85

JelloPudding said:


> I have a question— is the black glazing on the handle supposed to be toward the back or front?  I think it looks better going towards the back. On my Gabrielle, it’s going toward the back. The Gaby I received today, it goes toward the front and I don’t think it looks as good.


Wow, it looks to me that the handle was either sewn incorrectly or attached backwards. All the Gaby and Gabrielle handles I've ever seen have either had the seams/glazing facing directly upward or slightly towards the back. Come to think of it, most leather-bound handles I've seen are oriented the same way (vertical seams, maybe slightly backwards facing), with the exception of double-handles which often have the seams facing towards each other.

I've attached some images here for reference: Gabrielle (credit: TRR), Gaby (credit: AFF), Lorin (credit: Peter Nitz), Bolide 31 (credit: Hermes)


----------



## JelloPudding

savoy85 said:


> Wow, it looks to me that the handle was either sewn incorrectly or attached backwards. All the Gaby and Gabrielle handles I've ever seen have either had the seams/glazing facing directly upward or slightly towards the back. Come to think of it, most leather-bound handles I've seen are oriented the same way (vertical seams, maybe slightly backwards facing), with the exception of double-handles which often have the seams facing towards each other.
> 
> I've attached some images here for reference: Gabrielle (credit: TRR), Gaby (credit: AFF), Lorin (credit: Peter Nitz), Bolide 31 (credit: Hermes)
> 
> View attachment 5114417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114420


Thank you for the info and pictures! Goodness that bag is in worst shape than I thought!  I am so glad I didn’t keep it & really hope they don’t sell it to anyone else.


----------



## savoy85

JelloPudding said:


> Thank you for the info and pictures! Goodness that bag is in worst shape than I thought!  I am so glad I didn’t keep it & really hope they don’t sell it to anyone else.


Of course, and I feel terrible for you to have had such a disappointing experience! I also agree with previous posts that I personally would've returned the bag as well. It's very concerning that these types of mistakes are making it through quality control...

Also, to add to my previous post: the Rejane handles do have a double horizontal seam and double glaze (front/back). Maybe someone got confused??? I'm just trying to rationalize this error. Bonkers.


----------



## bkee

JelloPudding said:


> I received my Gaby BB this morning and was disappointed to find several flaws. The feet on 1 side was off alignment, there were scratches and a stain on the interior leather, and cracking on the glazing of the handle. Very sad because it took so long to locate this taupe/ gold combo— nobody should have to settle for less than perfection for the amount these bags cost.  What is more disappointing is that the SA brushed me off and said that these flaws are to be expected because it’s handmade.  He insisted that the bag was brand new, but I found the removed sticker from the strap inside the bag! So, I am thinking it was returned by someone else. I have 2 other Moynats in perfect condition which I got in Paris 3 years ago and the quality is certainly no longer the same. Just want to make sure you all are looking over your items carefully. I am not even sure how it passed quality control on the feet alignment alone, even my tween daughter noticed that flaw immediately!


That’s so sad. The inner lining of my newly bought Gaby BB was quite scratched too, I was thinking how a new bag could look this scratched, and I also found some small stains on the lining too. And what made me decide to have an exchange is the peeling leather at the bottom. Luckily the SA was very understanding and after seeing the pictures she offered to request a brand new one from Paris.

I did not check the bag as I would with my previous Chanel purchases, after reading your experience, I will with the replacement bag.


----------



## JelloPudding

bkee said:


> That’s so sad. The inner lining of my newly bought Gaby BB was quite scratched too, I was thinking how a new bag could look this scratched, and I also found some small stains on the lining too. And what made me decide to have an exchange is the peeling leather at the bottom. Luckily the SA was very understanding and after seeing the pictures she offered to request a brand new one from Paris.
> 
> I did not check the bag as I would with my previous Chanel purchases, after reading your experience, I will with the replacement bag.
> 
> View attachment 5114675
> View attachment 5114676
> View attachment 5114677


Yes, that’s why I felt the need to share my experience. I am glad everyone in this community is so knowledgeable and willing to share. I was hoping to post beautiful pictures of my new baby instead of what I have to share today. Yes, I hope you will get a perfect one!


----------



## hillsidegirl

JelloPudding said:


> I have a question— is the black glazing on the handle supposed to be toward the back or front?  I think it looks better going towards the back. On my Gabrielle, it’s going toward the back. The Gaby I received today, it goes toward the front and I don’t think it looks as good.


Oh my goodness. i am so sorry about your Gaby. I am absolutely floored that that backwards/twisted handle passed quality control…it is just so wrong. You would think Moynat would have caught that error from across the room! I am so glad you are returning the bag. i think it would just make you sad. Admittedly, I am a bit OCD, so I can imagine that if I carried her I would spend the whole day fruitlessly trying to twist the handle into its proper position. Pure misery.

First, the fact that both you and @bkee received flawed “new” bags almost immediately after the new regime began is so worrisome. If this is a sign of things to come I think I might cry. Ramesh…we miss you so much!

Second, I will cross all my fingers and toes that you find your dream Gaby and that when you do she is absolutely perfect! I am so sorry that you had such a lousy experience, but i hope you find your perfect replacement soon. ❤️


----------



## bkee

JelloPudding said:


> Yes, that’s why I felt the need to share my experience. I am glad everyone in this community is so knowledgeable and willing to share. I was hoping to post beautiful pictures of my new baby instead of what I have to share today. Yes, I hope you will get a perfect one!


Will you be getting another Gaby? I hope you get a perfect one too!


----------



## JelloPudding

bkee said:


> Will you be getting another Gaby? I hope you get a perfect one too!


Yes, absolutely so since it’s been on my wishlist for so long. I will probably try to reach out to the Paris store directly instead. The customer service was so amazing there. But I am not sure if the SA who helped me is still there.


----------



## Aquazzura

Just reading about these experiences it seems like they try to sell shelf bags or exchanged ones... I'm thinking maybe because they focus too much on producing new models (and capacity was limited for the last year) and don't have enough new Gabys to sell?
In any case it doesn't feel right to settle for a bag that's not up to a usual Moynat standard.


----------



## bkee

JelloPudding said:


> Yes, absolutely so since it’s been on my wishlist for so long. I will probably try to reach out to the Paris store directly instead. The customer service was so amazing there. But I am not sure if the SA who helped me is still there.


Hope you get a perfect one!


----------



## bkee

Aquazzura said:


> Just reading about these experiences it seems like they try to sell shelf bags or exchanged ones... I'm thinking maybe because they focus too much on producing new models (and capacity was limited for the last year) and don't have enough new Gabys to sell?
> In any case it doesn't feel right to settle for a bag that's not up to a usual Moynat standard.


That is exactly right, they only have one in store, and it is a shelf bag, even though it was stored in a drawer and still have all protective stickers on, but this is the bag they show customers, there are 3 boutiques here in Hong Kong, and that was their only stock.


----------



## Yinglin

bkee said:


> Hi all, I’ve just bought my first Moynat today, a Gaby bb in taupe and gold hardware. The bag is so beautiful, the quality is amazing. They only have the large box available so I opted for no box, the SA told me she will keep one aside for me when the small boxes become available.
> 
> I’ve also got an envelope card holder with the old logo, to be picked up in a few days as they have to transfer stock.
> 
> View attachment 5111671
> View attachment 5111672


CONGRATS! i love this bag. Its in my wishlist lol


----------



## Yinglin

JelloPudding said:


> I have a question— is the black glazing on the handle supposed to be toward the back or front?  I think it looks better going towards the back. On my Gabrielle, it’s going toward the back. The Gaby I received today, it goes toward the front and I don’t think it looks as good.


Your Gaby handle looks like a defect to me. My Gaby and Gabrielle PM and all the bags i have seen in M store have the handle glaze upwards in order for the bag to be more comfortable to carry.


----------



## bkee

Yinglin said:


> CONGRATS! i love this bag. Its in my wishlist lol


Thank you! I am dropping my my bag for an exchange though, the leather is peeling at the bottom. I have no idea how many weeks do I have to wait for the new one.


----------



## Yinglin

bkee said:


> Thank you! I am dropping my my bag for an exchange though, the leather is peeling at the bottom. I have no idea how many weeks do I have to wait for the new one.


I’m sorry to hear that. I’m in Shanghai and my SA has one so if you need help, let me know, i can ship to Hk though our price in China is so high it makes me cry lol


----------



## bkee

Yinglin said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I’m in Shanghai and my SA has one so if you need help, let me know, i can ship to Hk though our price in China is so high it makes me cry lol


Thank you, that’s so nice of you. But in HK they only accept exchange no refund. So I’m just gonna wait for the bag, hopefully it won’t be too long.


----------



## konacoffee

bkee said:


> Thank you, that’s so nice of you. But in HK they only accept exchange no refund. So I’m just gonna wait for the bag, hopefully it won’t be too long.



I'm in the US and my store only lets me do store credit as well. However, I have yet to receive such a poorly made bag from Moynat. The direction this brand is going is really disappointing. It makes me nervous for my Special Order bag.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bkee said:


> Thank you, that’s so nice of you. But in HK they only accept exchange no refund. So I’m just gonna wait for the bag, hopefully it won’t be too long.


There are no stores in Canada so all my purchases have been online through the Paris and London stores sight unseen.  I have been really fortunate that they've all arrived in excellent shape so far but I will seriously have to think twice before placing any other online order now.  It's a good thing that none of their recent creations caught my eye.  Again, it is really disappointment, and even more so when you were able to take it home only to find that it is defective and have to wait for a replacement  Hope you receive your replacement soon!


----------



## Yinglin

bkee said:


> Thank you, that’s so nice of you. But in HK they only accept exchange no refund. So I’m just gonna wait for the bag, hopefully it won’t be too long.


Hope you get your bag soon!!


----------



## bkee

Bagaholic222 said:


> Again, it is really disappointment, and even more so when you were able to take it home only to find that it is defective and have to wait for a replacement  Hope you receive your replacement soon!





Yinglin said:


> Hope you get your bag soon!!


Thank you! I hope so too! I have just dropped off my bag today at Moynat, and picked up my new envelope card holder. The SA told me it will take approx 4-5 weeks for the new bag to arrive. She is keeping this bag in the boutique, and when the new bag arrives, I can compare them.

Here is my new card holder


----------



## Monique1004

I was lucky enough to get one of the last Madelines in US with a help of another TPFer. The color is Peacock/Wood Rose. Love it!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Monique1004 said:


> I was lucky enough to get one of the last Madelines in US with a help of another TPFer. The color is Peacock/Wood Rose. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5118693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118694


Gorgeous - peacock is such a stunning colour!


----------



## mystar9898

Monique1004 said:


> I was lucky enough to get one of the last Madelines in US with a help of another TPFer. The color is Peacock/Wood Rose. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5118693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118694



Lovely, thanks for sharing! My SA was showing this bag to me. I have the Madeleine strap but I wasn't sure I could make the clutch work with the size, but I keep thinking about the gorgeous color combination  it's just nice to vicariously live through you for now and look at these photos


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Wait are they discontinuing the Madeleine also? What are all the bags being discontinued? I want a Gaby in the smallest size, potentially a Rejane in the smallest size, and I also like the small Madeleine!


----------



## cut_andpaste

My SA has said new colours for Rejane would be launched in late Summer (likely August 2021)!!
It's possible Dahlia and Litchi!!! Sounds like a summer vibe! She's not certain about the sizes available but she's pretty sure mini Rejane would be on the list.
I'm super excited to the piece of news amid all those launching campaigns for the new designer's series
Can anyone verify this? It's just too good to be true!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

I bought my first Rejane recently and even though the quality of the bag is superior, I am extremely disappointed with my purchase. The clasp is the problem, extremely difficult to open, I injured my fingers trying to open the bag. I would be curious to know if other ladies had similar problems. Dear Rejane owners, could you please elaborate?


----------



## JolieS

Hanna Wilson said:


> I bought my first Rejane recently and even though the quality of the bag is superior, I am extremely disappointed with my purchase. The clasp is the problem, extremely difficult to open, I injured my fingers trying to open the bag. I would be curious to know if other ladies had similar problems. Dear Rejane owners, could you please elaborate?


I understand your frustration. The mini Rejane came into my closet about 4 years ago, and quickly left. It was a hard lesson to learn. I’d been so keen on exploring a new-to-me luxury brand that I didn’t think through my purchase. I don’t think I even opened the bag at the boutique. 
Yes, getting into the Rejane was the big issue for me. The clasp is very difficult, and the flap is ungainly. Frankly, this put me off the brand completely. I gave my mini Rejane away to a relative. 
I can’t think of a solution for you. Sorry.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JolieS said:


> I understand your frustration. The mini Rejane came into my closet about 4 years ago, and quickly left. It was a hard lesson to learn. I’d been so keen on exploring a new-to-me luxury brand that I didn’t think through my purchase. I don’t think I even opened the bag at the boutique.
> Yes, getting into the Rejane was the big issue for me. The clasp is very difficult, and the flap is ungainly. Frankly, this put me off the brand completely. I gave my mini Rejane away to a relative.
> I can’t think of a solution for you. Sorry.


Dear @JolieS; I am sorry to hear about your negative experience with Rejane, I guess I am not the only one with the problem. It is very unfortunate because the bag itself is gorgeous and the quality very good. I am baffled because when it comes to high end luxury items, everything about the design should be impeccable. It is not enough to make a beautiful bag, it has to be functional as well (not too heavy, easy to carry and something of absolutely most importance- easy to open). And somebody like MR. Arnault (who has been a luxury fashion mogul for years; and the biggest in the world) and his Moynat team should have known better. Maybe they should have taken lessons from Chanel, the clasps on CF are not only beautifully designed but extremely functional as well. When I first saw Rajene on Moynat website, I liked the look of it so much, I was going to buy at least 5 different bags (in different colors), maybe even 10 eventually. Needless to say, it is never going to happen.
I completely understand that you decided to give your Rejane away. I wonder what other ladies do? Do they walk around with an opened bag? That's what I do, I don't like doing it but it is the only way for me to be able to use the bag occasionally.


----------



## bagnut1

Hanna Wilson said:


> Dear @JolieS; I am sorry to hear about your negative experience with Rejane, I guess I am not the only one with the problem. It is very unfortunate because the bag itself is gorgeous and the quality very good. I am baffled because when it comes to high end luxury items, everything about the design should be impeccable. It is not enough to make a beautiful bag, it has to be functional as well (not too heavy, easy to carry and something of absolutely most importance- easy to open). And somebody like MR. Arnault (who has been a luxury fashion mogul for years; and the biggest in the world) and his Moynat team should have known better. Maybe they should have taken lessons from Chanel, the clasps on CF are not only beautifully designed but extremely functional as well. When I first saw Rajene on Moynat website, I liked the look of it so much, I was going to buy at least 5 different bags (in different colors), maybe even 10 eventually. Needless to say, it is never going to happen.
> I completely understand that you decided to give your Rejane away. I wonder what other ladies do? Do they walk around with an opened bag? That's what I do, I don't like doing it but it is the only way for me to be able to use the bag occasionally.


I have never had any issues with the PM.  

The BB (and later even smaller) size was at the end of Ramesh's tenure and it always seemed to me introduced late in the line not because he thought it was a sensible design extension, but because he was pressured to respond to the mini bag trend.  It doesn't surprise me that there are issues with the clasp/flap function.

At least in the PM and MM(original) sizes the flap and clasp are nicely proportional and work well.  That said the flap is quite large/deep (that is the "look" of the bag), so if that doesn't appeal to you then the bag is not for you.


----------



## JolieS

bagnut1 said:


> I have never had any issues with the PM.
> 
> The BB (and later even smaller) size was at the end of Ramesh's tenure and it always seemed to me introduced late in the line not because he thought it was a sensible design extension, but because he was pressured to respond to the mini bag trend.  It doesn't surprise me that there are issues with the clasp/flap function.
> 
> At least in the PM and MM(original) sizes the flap and clasp are nicely proportional and work well.  That said the flap is quite large/deep (that is the "look" of the bag), so if that doesn't appeal to you then the bag is not for you.


Glad that the Rejane works for you. In looking at my records, I bought the PM (I mistakenly called it mini as it was definitely part of the mini bag trend at the time) in November 2017. It just didn’t suit me or my lifestyle at all - my mistake for not thinking the purchase through. The Peter Nitz Laurin bag has a similar vibe to the Rejane, but is far more ergonomic and easy to use IMO, with quality equal to or better than Moynat, and customization possible.


----------



## bagnut1

JolieS said:


> Glad that the Rejane works for you. In looking at my records, I bought the PM (I mistakenly called it mini as it was definitely part of the mini bag trend at the time) in November 2017. It just didn’t suit me or my lifestyle at all - my mistake for not thinking the purchase through. The Peter Nitz Laurin bag has a similar vibe to the Rejane, but is far more ergonomic and easy to use IMO, with quality equal to or better than Moynat, and customization possible.


Oh so glad to hear you are liking the Laurin - a Nitz bag is next on my list.

I too have made many the mistaken bag purchase!  It's a journey......


----------



## Hanna Wilson

bagnut1 said:


> I have never had any issues with the PM.
> 
> The BB (and later even smaller) size was at the end of Ramesh's tenure and it always seemed to me introduced late in the line not because he thought it was a sensible design extension, but because he was pressured to respond to the mini bag trend.  It doesn't surprise me that there are issues with the clasp/flap function.
> 
> At least in the PM and MM(original) sizes the flap and clasp are nicely proportional and work well.  That said the flap is quite large/deep (that is the "look" of the bag), so if that doesn't appeal to you then the bag is not for you.


I am new to the Moynat world, so could you please explain PM, BB and MM? The Rejane I have is a medium size I believe (Width about 12 ", Depth 5" and Height 9"). I am surprised to hear (but happy for you) that clasps on your Rejane bags work well, it is so bad with mine that I literally hurt my fingers trying to open it  I am wondering could it be a defective batch of clasps and mine happened to be from that batch?


----------



## bagnut1

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am new to the Moynat world, so could you please explain PM, BB and MM? The Rejane I have is a medium size I believe (Width about 12 ", Depth 5" and Height 9"). I am surprised to hear (but happy for you) that clasps on your Rejane bags work well, it is so bad with mine that I literally hurt my fingers trying to open it  I am wondering could it be a defective batch of clasps and mine happened to be from that batch?


The dimensions of the Rejane line are on Moynat's website for comparison.  The MM has been discontinued.  

If you bought the bag before around March 2020 I would be very surprised to find any defects.  Since then (after Ramesh) anything goes.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ramesh’s latest IG story tells of his appreciation for Degermann leathers, calling the leather the finest in the world. Degermann was acquired by Chanel a few short years ago. And then, the next post mentions Tanneries Haas. Hermès is a Tanneries Haas client, yet Chanel has invested into this tannery as well. He commented ‘Our leather’. Hmmmmmm. He doesn’t seem like the Chanel type of designer, but the cryptic clues have interesting links to Chanel, and perhaps Hermès. Something French?!?! Any ideas? I’ll ask again, soon. Right now he’s mourning his beloved pet.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

bagnut1 said:


> The dimensions of the Rejane line are on Moynat's website for comparison.  The MM has been discontinued.
> 
> If you bought the bag before around March 2020 I would be very surprised to find any defects.  Since then (after Ramesh) anything goes.


I bought my Rejane not too long ago, so I guess it makes sense that the clasp is a disaster (other than that the bag is perfect, the inside of the bag reminds me of Delvaux). Sad to hear that the brand is not doing so well under Nightly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hanna Wilson said:


> I bought my Rejane not too long ago, so I guess it makes sense that the clasp is a disaster (other than that the bag is perfect, the inside of the bag reminds me of Delvaux). Sad to hear that the brand is not doing so well under Nightly.


I’m sorry to read about the clasp. What’s up with the clasp? I’ve never seen it in person, so I am curious how it malfunctions.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sourisbrune said:


> What’s up with the clasp?


It is extremely difficult to open   Almost impossible.


----------



## kipp

A couple of things:
1) I have a Rejane and I have no trouble with my clasp (it takes some getting used to).  I love this bag.
As @bagnut1 mentioned, I wouldn't be surprised if something was off with any bag that was made post Ramesh, and especially one of Ramesh's designs...  

2) I'm currently in NYC and briefly walked through the Moynat area of SFA---Curtis wasn't there at that time but I spoke to one of the SA's and told her that I wasn't that crazy about Knightly's designs (and that I felt badly for her and the SA's that were trying to sell them).  And she told me that they were hearing that all the time and that they were hopeful that new fall designs would be better... 

Obviously I do not know how well the marketing plan and sales are doing elsewhere but I really don't have high hopes for this brand going forward successfully.


----------



## kipp

Sourisbrune said:


> Ramesh’s latest IG story tells of his appreciation for Degermann leathers, calling the leather the finest in the world. Degermann was acquired by Chanel a few short years ago. And then, the next post mentions Tanneries Haas. Hermès is a Tanneries Haas client, yet Chanel has invested into this tannery as well. He commented ‘Our leather’. Hmmmmmm. He doesn’t seem like the Chanel type of designer, but the cryptic clues have interesting links to Chanel, and perhaps Hermès. Something French?!?! Any ideas? I’ll ask again, soon. Right now he’s mourning his beloved pet.


I saw this, too, on Ramesh's IG stories and wondered what it meant.  Crossing fingers that it means something good!


----------



## Christofle

kipp said:


> I saw this, too, on Ramesh's IG stories and wondered what it meant.  Crossing fingers that it means something good!


I know Delvaux has a new creative director but I don’t think they announced who it is yet…


----------



## Sourisbrune

kipp said:


> A couple of things:
> 1) I have a Rejane and I have no trouble with my clasp (it takes some getting used to).  I love this bag.
> As @bagnut1 mentioned, I wouldn't be surprised if something was off with any bag that was made post Ramesh, and especially one of Ramesh's designs...
> 
> 2) I'm currently in NYC and briefly walked through the Moynat area of SFA---Curtis wasn't there at that time but I spoke to one of the SA's and told her that I wasn't that crazy about Knightly's designs (and that I felt badly for her and the SA's that were trying to sell them).  And she told me that they were hearing that all the time and that they were hopeful that new fall designs would be better...
> 
> Obviously I do not know how well the marketing plan and sales are doing elsewhere but I really don't have high hopes for this brand going forward successfully.


I’m sorry to read about Moynat’s issues. I truly love the brand and it saddens me that a few changes can make such a difference.
I suspect the European market has cooled, too. Perhaps their attention towards the Far East (youth) market is paying off.
Seeing flaws, and reading about quality issues, is discerning. I hope Arnault, Sr. takes Moynat away from Jr. and the LVMH Group and saves it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bits of ivory said:


> New change purse with new typeface
> View attachment 5108944


Thank you for the photos. Did you notice anything on the orange coin purse? I could be wrong, but if it is a missed stitch or uneven stitch, this would’ve never passed inspection two years ago.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sourisbrune said:


> Ramesh’s latest IG story tells of his appreciation for Degermann leathers, calling the leather the finest in the world. Degermann was acquired by Chanel a few short years ago. And then, the next post mentions Tanneries Haas. Hermès is a Tanneries Haas client, yet Chanel has invested into this tannery as well. He commented ‘Our leather’. Hmmmmmm. He doesn’t seem like the Chanel type of designer, but the cryptic clues have interesting links to Chanel, and perhaps Hermès. Something French?!?! Any ideas? I’ll ask again, soon. Right now he’s mourning his beloved pet.


I’m not 100% sure, but I think Degermann Tanneries may also be used by Moreau. I’ve been stalking them a bit as also a smaller more under the radar house. Off topic but I absolutely loved their Baranil leather 49 Faubourg when I visited the boutique!


----------



## konacoffee

Hanna Wilson said:


> I bought my first Rejane recently and even though the quality of the bag is superior, I am extremely disappointed with my purchase. The clasp is the problem, extremely difficult to open, I injured my fingers trying to open the bag. I would be curious to know if other ladies had similar problems. Dear Rejane owners, could you please elaborate?



I actually find the clasp on the Rejane much simpler than a turn lock or other kinds, which is what pushed me to buy mine. I have the BB and it just looks really nice to me - very elegant and good for evening. It's almost like looking at a well-made piece of jewelry for me. 

For the clasp, I just push down the lock and pull the flap up. I'm not sure how to describe it, but personally I've found it very easy and intuitive to use, especially when I'm wearing it crossbody. I don't need to position the bag or pull the clasp together like I have to on the Gaby or the Gabrielle for example. 

I'm sorry to hear about Ramesh's pet.  Losing a pet is always difficult, so I hope he's doing well.


----------



## konacoffee

I found my first what I would call an actual show of declining craftsmanship on a Oh! Tote I purchased recently. I got this tote because I really liked this color combo, but after closing examining it, not sure what to think.

There seems to be an uneven/messy stitch right here. I also noticed some glue glaze(? not sure about the exact name) that I've been having to rub off around the trim.

I've used the bag for about a week now, but I just noticed this stitch. Not sure if I'm gonna contact my SA over this, but also does not inspire me to buy more Moynat - even older designs I like. I'm also getting kind of nervous for my SO that's supposed to come this fall/winter.

Moynat had such a good thing before and I've tried to keep an open mind about the new designs and changes...but wow. This is just not going well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

konacoffee said:


> I actually find the clasp on the Rejane much simpler than a turn lock or other kinds, which is what pushed me to buy mine. I have the BB and it just looks really nice to me - very elegant and good for evening. It's almost like looking at a well-made piece of jewelry for me.
> 
> For the clasp, I just push down the lock and pull the flap up. I'm not sure how to describe it, but personally I've found it very easy and intuitive to use, especially when I'm wearing it crossbody. I don't need to position the bag or pull the clasp together like I have to on the Gaby or the Gabrielle for example.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Ramesh's pet.  Losing a pet is always difficult, so I hope he's doing well.


Thank you so much @konacoffee for your very useful advice to push down the lock! I never did it, I was only pulling the flap up in all sorts of ways and it did not work well. I also did all kinds of maneuvers with the lock and key, it did not work either. I will try your technique tomorrow when I am back at my house and hopefully it will solve my problem. Again, thank you so much for your valuable input


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not 100% sure, but I think Degermann Tanneries may also be used by Moreau. I’ve been stalking them a bit as also a smaller more under the radar house. Off topic but I absolutely loved their Baranil leather 49 Faubourg when I visited the boutique!


I love Moreau! They are an excellent, little known brand!

*****Update for all*******
One day, in the future, Moynat plans to replace the NYC store with another.
New designs (coming in fall) will hopefully cater to our taste. We have yet to see, but the new season bags are supposed to represent what customers have told SAs (and what we’ve also talked about here). Let’s cross our fingers.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Three new Rejane bb colors.


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> Three new Rejane bb colors.
> View attachment 5125765
> View attachment 5125766
> View attachment 5125768



I am *loving* the pink Rejane! That pink is lovely. 

Lmao, a few hours after saying I'm getting over Moynat, they release something that's actually nice. Haaaa......I'm not a smart man. I really do hope the tighten up the QC/QA department though. If they become like Chanel with high prices and poor quality, I'll be really sad.


----------



## Yinglin

Sourisbrune said:


> Ramesh’s latest IG story tells of his appreciation for Degermann leathers, calling the leather the finest in the world. Degermann was acquired by Chanel a few short years ago. And then, the next post mentions Tanneries Haas. Hermès is a Tanneries Haas client, yet Chanel has invested into this tannery as well. He commented ‘Our leather’. Hmmmmmm. He doesn’t seem like the Chanel type of designer, but the cryptic clues have interesting links to Chanel, and perhaps Hermès. Something French?!?! Any ideas? I’ll ask again, soon. Right now he’s mourning his beloved pet.


 I would absolutely love it if he would work for Chanel hahaha


----------



## Yinglin

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much @konacoffee for your very useful advice to push down the lock! I never did it, I was only pulling the flap up in all sorts of ways and it did not work well. I also did all kinds of maneuvers with the lock and key, it did not work either. I will try your technique tomorrow when I am back at my house and hopefully it will solve my problem. Again, thank you so much for your valuable input


Yes, I have experienced the same. My SA taught me how to use the Rejane clasp and she said to push the lock first and pull up the flap. I simply looooove the M clasp of the Gaby/Gabrielle. I wish it was in all M bags. I am in love with my Gabrielle. It is sooo easy to get in and out and it looks gorgeous. I always thought i was a Gaby person but now I'm even considering getting another Gabrielle PM lol


----------



## suhjinoc

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much @konacoffee for your very useful advice to push down the lock! I never did it, I was only pulling the flap up in all sorts of ways and it did not work well. I also did all kinds of maneuvers with the lock and key, it did not work either. I will try your technique tomorrow when I am back at my house and hopefully it will solve my problem. Again, thank you so much for your valuable input


 
yes, push the lock first and pull up the flap. I got mine in March this year, and it has been working so smoothly. I have always been amazed how smart the clasp is until i saw your post.

i do notice some 'imperfection' on my bag, and it does not bother me as much. It gives an handmade character to the bag. maybe i am not that sensitive. Aren't craftsmen at the atelier the same? or did Knightly bring whole new craftsmen? 
I agree with @konacoffee if their prices increase while QA is not the same, it would be disappointing.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar. 
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Yinglin

Sorry to bombard you with messages lol
I forgot to share this beautiful Gabrielle PM photos. These will arrive in Shanghai store soon, but only 1 of each   I wonder why such a shortage. I understand C*vid situation but such scarcity makes me anxious...


----------



## bagnut1

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Have you tried on the Danse?  It's quite a bit larger looking than Gaby. For me I prefer Gaby.


----------



## Fancyfree

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Gaby MM in Peacock. Without a doubt.

I think Gaby is far more elegant and _unique_ a design than slightly "flappy" Dance.

For me, a Gaby is a classic, elegant bag I would wear and enjoy for the rest of my life and before passing it on to my daughter.

Dance, having a far more casual vibe, I believe I would tire of. Over the years it would become too large for me. Also, I do not feel Nubuck ages well...


----------



## savoy85

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!



I agree with @bagnut1 and @Fancyfree on choosing the Gaby MM over the Danse MM. Personally I prefer the Danse in the pm size, as the mm is HUGE...similar width to a B35 if I'm not mistaken? Even though the Gaby MM is only an inch or so narrower than the Danse MM, I think the overall design of the Gaby lends itself to be more esthetically pleasing and versatile. 

But let's be honest, if I had the funds and closet space I'd probably get both


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Three new Rejane bb colors.
> View attachment 5125765
> View attachment 5125766
> View attachment 5125768


Nice - do you know color names?  (I’m guessing the pinks are fucshia and Dahlia, although Dahlia was in the Gaby leather and i think they use different names for different leathers.)


----------



## Sourisbrune

Moderator, please delete.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Nice - do you know color names?  (I’m guessing the pinks are fucshia and Dahlia, although Dahlia was in the Gaby leather and i think they use different names for different leathers.)


Fucshia, Prussian Blue and Litchi.


----------



## Aquazzura

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!



Well, depends on your lifestyle. Danse MM is huge, but it's a great work bag - it fits my 15inch laptop easily and has plenty of space left. Green boreal is a beautiful colour. With that being said Gaby MM is more versatile, great everyday bag and you can still fit a book/tablet inside. And leather is easier to take care of than nubuck. While Gaby is casual it's not as relaxed as Danse.
Are you choosing between those two on AFF? Seems to me you can find better prices for Danse with bit of patience, though the colour is beautiful and condition seems great.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Aquazzura said:


> Well, depends on your lifestyle. Danse MM is huge, but it's a great work bag - it fits my 15inch laptop easily and has plenty of space left. Green boreal is a beautiful colour. With that being said Gaby MM is more versatile, great everyday bag and you can still fit a book/tablet inside. And leather is easier to take care of than nubuck. While Gaby is casual it's not as relaxed as Danse.
> Are you choosing between those two on AFF? Seems to me you can find better prices for Danse with bit of patience, though the colour is beautiful and condition seems great.



I agree with every single word said above. Both bags definitely have their place and I actually love them both, but on the whole I think the Gaby is definitely a more versatile bag. i think the Danse MM is a bit too oversized to use as an every day bag, particularly because of the 6.5” depth (unless you happen to carry a ton of stuff around with you all the time…then it’s fabulous!). And I agree that, with a little patience and persistence, you could probably find the Danse for a better price than as offered on AFF - although the color is GORGEOUS, The RealReal recently sold a burgundy Danse MM in seemingly equally great condition for under $1500.

Honestly, no matter what you choose, you really can’t go wrong within Moynat. I still can’t believe how well priced their bags are given the design and craftsmanship.

Whichever you choose, ENJOY! ❤️


----------



## Aquazzura

hillsidegirl said:


> I agree with every single word said above. Both bags definitely have their place and I actually love them both, but on the whole I think the Gaby is definitely a more versatile bag. i think the Danse MM is a bit too oversized to use as an every day bag, particularly because of the 6.5” depth (unless you happen to carry a ton of stuff around with you all the time…then it’s fabulous!). And I agree that, with a little patience and persistence, you could probably find the Danse for a better price than as offered on AFF - although the color is GORGEOUS, The RealReal recently sold a burgundy Danse MM in seemingly equally great condition for under $1500.
> 
> Honestly, no matter what you choose, you really can’t go wrong within Moynat. I still can’t believe how well priced their bags are given the design and craftsmanship.
> 
> Whichever you choose, ENJOY! ❤


Haha, guess who was the lucky one to get it from TRR The nubuck part was a bit faded, but it faded out evenly which is also a testament to Moynat quality.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Aquazzura said:


> Haha, guess who was the lucky one to get it from TRR The nubuck part was a bit faded, but it faded out evenly which is also a testament to Moynat quality.



That’s AWESOME! I love when fellow TPFers snag the best bags (and the best deals!) from the reseller sites! Especially someone who understands and appreciates Moynat. Your post totally put a smile on my face. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!



I have the Danse MM in nubuck and it is kinda overwhelming - not like the PM at all. It's easily interchangeable with say, an LV Neverfull GM in terms of sizing. (Style is obviously very different, I'm just trying to think of a similarly sized bag.)

If you're petite, then it can be a lot for your frame, but personally I love the way it drapes.

That said - the Gaby MM is the more versatile and "put together" bag. You really cannot got wrong with it. I only have the PM size, but I've tried the MM size in store and it's a lot easier to pair that one with both dressy and casual outfits. Also nubuck requires a bit more care and handling. I wouldn't freak out over spilling coffee on my Gaby, but I'd panic if I spilled coffee on my Danse.


----------



## Aquazzura

BTW, a follow-up question to all Danse owners: do you use a waterproof spray on nubuck? 
I usually go for Colonill spray for my suede shoes and it works great. I've asked Moynat before, they said while officially they don't recommend any products and won't take it for repairs in that case, many clients use the sprays successfully.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Yinglin said:


> Yes, I have experienced the same. My SA taught me how to use the Rejane clasp and she said to push the lock first and pull up the flap. I simply looooove the M clasp of the Gaby/Gabrielle. I wish it was in all M bags. I am in love with my Gabrielle. It is sooo easy to get in and out and it looks gorgeous. I always thought i was a Gaby person but now I'm even considering getting another Gabrielle PM lol





suhjinoc said:


> yes, push the lock first and pull up the flap. I got mine in March this year, and it has been working so smoothly. I have always been amazed how smart the clasp is until i saw your post.
> 
> i do notice some 'imperfection' on my bag, and it does not bother me as much. It gives an handmade character to the bag. maybe i am not that sensitive. Aren't craftsmen at the atelier the same? or did Knightly bring whole new craftsmen?
> I agree with @konacoffee if their prices increase while QA is not the same, it would be disappointing.


Thank you so much lovely ladies! You have been extremely helpful. Pushing the lock down before pulling up the flap makes it easier to open the bag.


----------



## bits of ivory

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for the photos. Did you notice anything on the orange coin purse? I could be wrong, but if it is a missed stitch or uneven stitch, this would’ve never passed inspection two years ago.
> View attachment 5125480


Good spot! I didn’t look closely, as I wasn’t interested in this change purse at all


----------



## JelloPudding

Happy ending to report! I finally got my perfect taupe Gaby BB with gold hardware!! After disappointment with getting the defective one a couple of weeks ago, I am over the moon with this new beauty! ❤️


----------



## savoy85

JelloPudding said:


> Happy ending to report! I finally got my perfect taupe Gaby BB with gold hardware!! After disappointment with getting the defective one a couple of weeks ago, I am over the moon with this new beauty! ❤


Huzzah! So happy everything worked out for you in the end. Taupe is such a lovely color, especially with the tone of Moynat's gold hardware. 

OK I need to stop oodling over your bag and remember I currently live on ban island. Congrats!


----------



## JelloPudding

savoy85 said:


> Huzzah! So happy everything worked out for you in the end. Taupe is such a lovely color, especially with the tone of Moynat's gold hardware.
> 
> OK I need to stop oodling over your bag and remember I currently live on ban island. Congrats!


Thank you so much!!! So happy with it that I am using it right away! So in love with this color combo— so perfect!


----------



## bkee

JelloPudding said:


> Happy ending to report! I finally got my perfect taupe Gaby BB with gold hardware!! After disappointment with getting the defective one a couple of weeks ago, I am over the moon with this new beauty! ❤️


Congrats! I am still waiting for my replacement.


----------



## JelloPudding

bkee said:


> Congrats! I am still waiting for my replacement.


Thank you!! Yes, I hope you will get yours soon and it will be in perfect condition. I was very lucky to be in town when the SA called me to let me know that they just got a new shipment from Paris.


----------



## mystar9898

Yinglin said:


> Hello M lovers! Need your helpful inputs!!
> If you could choose between buying a Gaby MM in Peacock palladium HW or a Danse MM nubuck in green boreal, which one would you choose? Price-wise similar.
> Thanks for your thoughts!



Another vote for the Gaby MM in peacock! First of all, peacock is a gorgeous color. Second, I would have a hard time with the nubuck on the Danse, and the Danse MM I think is just too big. If it were a PM, I would say Gaby MM then Danse PM 



Sourisbrune said:


> Fucshia, Prussian Blue and Litchi.



Oooh I love pinks and blues. Lovely colors, thank you for sharing!

On my end, I just purchased a brand new condition Rejane PM in Bougainvillea! Since I only started buying Moynat in 2019 (a bit late to the game), I had not seen this beautiful pink color before. Can't wait to get it and finally have a Rejane in my collection  I really have not taken to liking the new styles, so buying all the Ramesh designs I love.

Photo only for reference, from The Bag Hag Diaries:


----------



## JelloPudding

So happy with my small Moynat collection so far! These for sure are my forever bags!


----------



## Yinglin

bagnut1 said:


> Have you tried on the Danse?  It's quite a bit larger looking than Gaby. For me I prefer Gaby.


I tried a Danse PM not MM. I love it but Nubuck and Shanghai ****ty rainy weather are incompatible i think.


----------



## Yinglin

mystar9898 said:


> Another vote for the Gaby MM in peacock! First of all, peacock is a gorgeous color. Second, I would have a hard time with the nubuck on the Danse, and the Danse MM I think is just too big. If it were a PM, I would say Gaby MM then Danse PM
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I love pinks and blues. Lovely colors, thank you for sharing!
> 
> On my end, I just purchased a brand new condition Rejane PM in Bougainvillea! Since I only started buying Moynat in 2019 (a bit late to the game), I had not seen this beautiful pink color before. Can't wait to get it and finally have a Rejane in my collection  I really have not taken to liking the new styles, so buying all the Ramesh designs I love.
> 
> Photo only for reference, from The Bag Hag Diaries:
> 
> View attachment 5128437


thanks dear for your input! I loooove this Rejane. Enjoy it~


----------



## Yinglin

JelloPudding said:


> So happy with my small Moynat collection so far! These for sure are my forever bags!


that Gabrielle is amazing!! love them all.


----------



## Yinglin

Aquazzura said:


> Well, depends on your lifestyle. Danse MM is huge, but it's a great work bag - it fits my 15inch laptop easily and has plenty of space left. Green boreal is a beautiful colour. With that being said Gaby MM is more versatile, great everyday bag and you can still fit a book/tablet inside. And leather is easier to take care of than nubuck. While Gaby is casual it's not as relaxed as Danse.
> Are you choosing between those two on AFF? Seems to me you can find better prices for Danse with bit of patience, though the colour is beautiful and condition seems great.


I found a post in VC, but I have decided to wait because as much as I love Gaby in peacock i already have a Gaby PM in black gold and I'm trying to keep my collection "reasonably sized".


----------



## Yinglin

JelloPudding said:


> Happy ending to report! I finally got my perfect taupe Gaby BB with gold hardware!! After disappointment with getting the defective one a couple of weeks ago, I am over the moon with this new beauty! ❤


It came pretty fast after all. I love this bag.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello M lovers!  I just wanted to update you that I finally got my much-awaited Gabrielle Reporter in black phw. I bought it in VC as a never worn condition and it came with the original price tag, plastics still on the hardware and M dustbag.  I had to wait for long time for it. First time that I purchased it the seller canceled the order due to her being suddenly stuck out of the country when France went into a new lockdown and then I had to wait for over 2 months for her to get back, repost the item and get it into Shanghai. Well...I'm happy to report that it was ABSOLUTELY worth the wait. I find it a very light and practical crossbody bag and it packs a punch. It fits my Lisa Eldridge velvet pouch with all my essentials (a powerbank, air pods, tissues, lip balm, mirror, extra mask, pen). I know I keep saying this but nothing beats the M closure. It is so practical to get in and out and it looks so stylish. I'm in love and will certainly be on the hunt for another one in a brighter color maybe. The only flaw that I personally dislike is that the strap is adjustable but not detachable and that's a pity because I was planning to use my M wide strap that I bought for my Woodrose Gabrielle. It would have looked great as a clutch too if the strap was detachable so I'm a bit let down by that, although it does look more minimalist and refined without extra hardware on the sides.


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone know if the Rejane clutch is still available to special order? Waiting to hear back from Paris but who knows how long they will take to respond.


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Does anyone know if the Rejane clutch is still available to special order? Waiting to hear back from Paris but who knows how long they will take to respond.


Colour me surprised they answered in less than 2 hours!


----------



## bkee

JelloPudding said:


> Thank you!! Yes, I hope you will get yours soon and it will be in perfect condition. I was very lucky to be in town when the SA called me to let me know that they just got a new shipment from Paris.


Thank you, I hope so too.


----------



## kipp

Christofle said:


> Colour me surprised they answered in less than 2 hours!


What did they say?  Inquiring minds want to know---LOL!  
In any event, it's great they got back to you so quickly!


----------



## Christofle

kipp said:


> What did they say?  Inquiring minds want to know---LOL!
> In any event, it's great they got back to you so quickly!


Unfortunately they are no longer producing them.


----------



## bagnut1

Given that almost all of the Ramesh-era bags have been discontinued, I wonder how everyone feels about the “classic” vibe of the bags that are now gone?

I was drawn to Moynat because of the (seemingly) timeless designs of the bags and the fact that most of the ones I really loved had “staying power” and remained in production for several seasons/years.  Now that they have pivoted to an LV-style bag of the moment strategy I look at my poor lovelies and see something other than what I did before this disastrous new regime.  I dress for myself, not for others, but for the company to wipe out almost an entire product line at once makes me feel very different about the brand and my embracement of it during Ramesh.


----------



## kipp

Christofle said:


> Unfortunately they are no longer producing them.


I'm sorry this is the case.  It just occurred to me that if many of us who are fans of Ramesh designs started asking about making some of the discontinued models maybe they would reconsider...  and if they don't it would be a huge signal to them that the new designs aren't doing it for us...  Just a thought.


----------



## Christofle

kipp said:


> I'm sorry this is the case.  It just occurred to me that if many of us who are fans of Ramesh designs started asking about making some of the discontinued models maybe they would reconsider...  and if they don't it would be a huge signal to them that the new designs aren't doing it for us...  Just a thought.


I just got my girlfriend into Moynat so that’s one more customer to pressure them.


----------



## hillsidegirl

bagnut1 said:


> Given that almost all of the Ramesh-era bags have been discontinued, I wonder how everyone feels about the “classic” vibe of the bags that are now gone?



I am in my forties and am not really interested in carrying the “it” bag anymore. I am much more excited to own and wear well designed and constructed bags in styles that suit my personality and taste. So I don’t mind carrying a discontinued bag whatsoever, in fact I actually cherish it. Every time I wear any of these bags I acknowledge how fortunate I am to have been able to have purchased them when they were available…lucky me! So now that the Ramesh era has ended and more and more of his bags are falling out of production, I am coming to view my Moynat collection the same way. It is very similar to how I view my collection of Hermès scarfs, which are seasonal (so when they are gone, they are gone for good!). I certainly don’t sell or discard them at the end of the season, but rather adore the fact that I was lucky enough to be able to add them to my “heritage” collection.

Whenever I see one of my cherished, no longer available bags or scarves being worn by someone else “in the wild”, I feel a fabulous sense of camaraderie with the wearer since he or she was able to snag such a beautiful treasure as well…lucky us!

My husband equates my adoration of my “oldies but goodies” accessories to his love of classic cars…all should be respected, cherished and adored and aren’t we lucky to have them!  ❤️


----------



## bagnut1

hillsidegirl said:


> I am in my forties and am not really interested in carrying the “it” bag anymore. I am much more excited to own and wear well designed and constructed bags in styles that suit my personality and taste. So I don’t mind carrying a discontinued bag whatsoever, in fact I actually cherish it. Every time I wear any of these bags I acknowledge how fortunate I am to have been able to have purchased them when they were available…lucky me! So now that the Ramesh era has ended and more and more of his bags are falling out of production, I am coming to view my Moynat collection the same way. It is very similar to how I view my collection of Hermès scarfs, which are seasonal (so when they are gone, they are gone for good!). I certainly don’t sell or discard them at the end of the season, but rather adore the fact that I was lucky enough to be able to add them to my “heritage” collection.
> 
> Whenever I see one of my cherished, no longer available bags or scarves being worn by someone else “in the wild”, I feel a fabulous sense of camaraderie with the wearer since he or she was able to snag such a beautiful treasure as well…lucky us!
> 
> My husband equates my adoration of my “oldies but goodies” accessories to his love of classic cars…all should be respected, cherished and adored and aren’t we lucky to have them!  ❤


I agree with almost all of your sentiments.  It's hard for me to compare Moynat and H (except during Ramesh era in terms of quality) because H makes so _many_ more things than bags (and so many more bags than Moynat!).  I guess my metaphor would be if H stopped making scarves completely and ceased making every bag except the Birkin while launching a bunch of trendy models.....  I would still love my Kellys and Bolides to death but they would feel much different if not even H considered them classic designs anymore.....

I think the classic car comparison is apt !


----------



## mystar9898

Yinglin said:


> thanks dear for your input! I loooove this Rejane. Enjoy it~



Thanks as well   I got the pink Rejane and love it so much! It's such a slippery slope, now I can't help but think I need to grab a mini Rejane next 

PS -- really love your Woodrose, too!



hillsidegirl said:


> I am in my forties and am not really interested in carrying the “it” bag anymore. I am much more excited to own and wear well designed and constructed bags in styles that suit my personality and taste. So I don’t mind carrying a discontinued bag whatsoever, in fact I actually cherish it. Every time I wear any of these bags I acknowledge how fortunate I am to have been able to have purchased them when they were available…lucky me! So now that the Ramesh era has ended and more and more of his bags are falling out of production, I am coming to view my Moynat collection the same way. It is very similar to how I view my collection of Hermès scarfs, which are seasonal (so when they are gone, they are gone for good!). I certainly don’t sell or discard them at the end of the season, but rather adore the fact that I was lucky enough to be able to add them to my “heritage” collection.
> 
> Whenever I see one of my cherished, no longer available bags or scarves being worn by someone else “in the wild”, I feel a fabulous sense of camaraderie with the wearer since he or she was able to snag such a beautiful treasure as well…lucky us!
> 
> My husband equates my adoration of my “oldies but goodies” accessories to his love of classic cars…all should be respected, cherished and adored and aren’t we lucky to have them!  ❤



This resonates with me so much. I am in my late 30s and appreciate everything you're saying. I love my Ramesh collection and will enjoy them for many years to come, long after Moynat has moved on to a new CD or even changed its target market. A younger market in certain locales isn't always worse, but I just wish they don't forget those of us who appreciate luxury differently -- for me, it's when it's discreet, understated, yet unmistakably quality, supported by genuine customer service. That was Moynat to me and that's how I will remember it


----------



## mystar9898

Sharing my lovely new-to-me, brand new condition Rejane PM in Bougainvillea for more eye candy! It was purchased in April 2019, right before I started my Moynat collection. It's the perfect Barbie pink shade, I would say, and it complements the beautiful curves and lines of the classic Rejane so that it's only ever so elegant! A color like this would typically be difficult to pull off but I love pink and I was so drawn to this.




_(Sorry Moynat tPF fam, I had to watermark these photos since I realized a lot our photos here do get indexed on Google! Don't want to help unscrupulous people who fake bags and yes apparently even our dear M gets faked! )_

I'm still waiting for her Twilly to arrive, but was quick enough to get this pretty Voitures Exquises twilly off of the H website the other day, as soon as I decided to take home this lovely pink lady! (lol yeah she's such a lady to me, the Rejane is so uniquely elegant!) Can't wait till it arrives and I can dress up this Rejane. I did try my black Across strap with her but found that it contrasted with the bag's elegance a little too much... 




Almost the weekend...wishing all my M fam a good one


----------



## Yinglin

mystar9898 said:


> Sharing my lovely new-to-me, brand new condition Rejane PM in Bougainvillea for more eye candy! It was purchased in April 2019, right before I started my Moynat collection. It's the perfect Barbie pink shade, I would say, and it complements the beautiful curves and lines of the classic Rejane so that it's only ever so elegant! A color like this would typically be difficult to pull off but I love pink and I was so drawn to this.
> 
> View attachment 5130816
> View attachment 5130818
> 
> _(Sorry Moynat tPF fam, I had to watermark these photos since I realized a lot our photos here do get indexed on Google! Don't want to help unscrupulous people who fake bags and yes apparently even our dear M gets faked! )_
> 
> I'm still waiting for her Twilly to arrive, but was quick enough to get this pretty Voitures Exquises twilly off of the H website the other day, as soon as I decided to take home this lovely pink lady! (lol yeah she's such a lady to me, the Rejane is so uniquely elegant!) Can't wait till it arrives and I can dress up this Rejane. I did try my black Across strap with her but found that it contrasted with the bag's elegance a little too much...
> 
> View attachment 5130820
> 
> 
> Almost the weekend...wishing all my M fam a good one


this colour gives me life!!!! loving it~


----------



## Yinglin

hillsidegirl said:


> I am in my forties and am not really interested in carrying the “it” bag anymore. I am much more excited to own and wear well designed and constructed bags in styles that suit my personality and taste. So I don’t mind carrying a discontinued bag whatsoever, in fact I actually cherish it. Every time I wear any of these bags I acknowledge how fortunate I am to have been able to have purchased them when they were available…lucky me! So now that the Ramesh era has ended and more and more of his bags are falling out of production, I am coming to view my Moynat collection the same way. It is very similar to how I view my collection of Hermès scarfs, which are seasonal (so when they are gone, they are gone for good!). I certainly don’t sell or discard them at the end of the season, but rather adore the fact that I was lucky enough to be able to add them to my “heritage” collection.
> 
> Whenever I see one of my cherished, no longer available bags or scarves being worn by someone else “in the wild”, I feel a fabulous sense of camaraderie with the wearer since he or she was able to snag such a beautiful treasure as well…lucky us!
> 
> My husband equates my adoration of my “oldies but goodies” accessories to his love of classic cars…all should be respected, cherished and adored and aren’t we lucky to have them!  ❤


Hello dear~ Im 38 and totally share the same feeling. I was not lucky to be into Moynat when Ramesh was CD, but I am loving the discovery of each of his designs. I have 1 Gaby PM, 1 Gabrielle PM and 1 Gabriel reporter and I am absolutely in love with my small collection. What I love the most is the fact that I carry my M bags and they make me happy. I don't put them on a pedastal or are super afraid of using them. I don't buy them as an "investment". I feel sooo relieved when I carry a M bag because I truly love the bag, they are very pretty, classic, light weight, fit my essentials, easy to get in and out, no logo, no bragging and I rarely see women carrying them so it feels super exclusive to me. I sold most of my H bags. Im still deciding on whether to sell my Evelyne PM or not, but I sold them because I realised the bags were owning me instead of me owning the bags and by the way, I realised that I don't want to belong to an elite or exclusive "club", I don't want to show off or make any other woman feel "less than" or distance myself from others. I don't want people to see the bag before they see me. I certainly dislike H marketing strategy, the loops that customers have to go through and all of that doesn't represent the values of how I live my life. When I go to a Moynat store, all the SAs are genuinely kind. It is the only place where an SA is happy to see and even ask me to come to "play" with the bags. It is the only place where an SA has told me not to worry about the next bag and enjoy my purchase and they will explain me the details of their brand heritage. To me, that is the meaning of luxury fashion. Feeling welcomed, playing and dreaming and never try to fit in or be someone that I am not. I love Moynat because i truly enjoy the craftmanship and the excellent finishing of their bags and I don't need others to know anything about Moynat, to me it's this group's special secret.


----------



## Christofle

Turns out my SA found the last two Rejane opéra clutches. Secured this one for my girlfriend but passed on the taurillon leather one. She seems quite excited to receive it…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Turns out my SA found the last two Rejane opéra clutches. Secured this one for my girlfriend but passed on the taurillon leather one. She seems quite excited to receive it…
> View attachment 5132878


Your girlfriend is so lucky! It is such a beautiful gift for her, I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Your girlfriend is so lucky! It is such a beautiful gift for her, I am sure she will love it.


Oh I didn’t buy it, she did. I simply tracked it down and forwarded the paris SA her email. 

I act as more of a personal shopper tracking things down like heels in her size (4) apparently that’s rough and she’s not really a bag person either. I kinda feel bad for corrupting her with our purse disease by constantly sending her links.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Oh I didn’t buy it, she did. I simply tracked it down and forwarded the paris SA her email.
> 
> I act as more of a personal shopper tracking things down like heels in her size (4) apparently that’s rough and she’s not really a bag person either. I kinda feel bad for corrupting her with our purse disease by constantly sending her links.


Ha ha ha  well, maybe next time you will get her something as a gift. It would be nice


----------



## Rocat

mystar9898 said:


> Sharing my lovely new-to-me, brand new condition Rejane PM in Bougainvillea for more eye candy! It was purchased in April 2019, right before I started my Moynat collection. It's the perfect Barbie pink shade, I would say, and it complements the beautiful curves and lines of the classic Rejane so that it's only ever so elegant! A color like this would typically be difficult to pull off but I love pink and I was so drawn to this.
> 
> View attachment 5130816
> View attachment 5130818
> 
> _(Sorry Moynat tPF fam, I had to watermark these photos since I realized a lot our photos here do get indexed on Google! Don't want to help unscrupulous people who fake bags and yes apparently even our dear M gets faked! )_
> 
> I'm still waiting for her Twilly to arrive, but was quick enough to get this pretty Voitures Exquises twilly off of the H website the other day, as soon as I decided to take home this lovely pink lady! (lol yeah she's such a lady to me, the Rejane is so uniquely elegant!) Can't wait till it arrives and I can dress up this Rejane. I did try my black Across strap with her but found that it contrasted with the bag's elegance a little too much...
> 
> View attachment 5130820
> 
> 
> Almost the weekend...wishing all my M fam a good one


Congratulations! I LOVE the color. I actually tried very hard to get a Rejane MM in this color and was never able to. Enjoy it!


----------



## m_ichele

Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The two pinks on the right are fuschia and dahlia  
I thought I took a pic of the nano colors but the only one I took was of nano dahlia and bb dahlia 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The nano dahlia is darker than bb for some reason. The boutique lighting doesn’t give an accurate representation of the colors in person, let alone in pictures but they’re all so beautiful.
I also took a picture of tourterelle because I’m contemplating it vs dark blue since I saw a Delvaux tempete for the first time and I was very impressed by it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread


----------



## Christofle

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136020
> 
> The two pinks on the right are fuschia and dahlia
> I thought I took a pic of the nano colors but the only one I took was of nano dahlia and bb dahlia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136022
> 
> The nano dahlia is darker than bb for some reason. The boutique lighting doesn’t give an accurate representation of the colors in person, let alone in pictures but they’re all so beautiful.
> I also took a picture of tourterelle because I’m contemplating it vs dark blue since I saw a Delvaux tempete for the first time and I was very impressed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136024
> View attachment 5136025
> 
> Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread


Can’t go wrong with either Moynat or Delvaux!

Thanks for sharing the new Rejane colours!


----------



## m_ichele

Christofle said:


> Can’t go wrong with either Moynat or Delvaux!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the new Rejane colours!


I just saw your special order! Talk about gorgeous    Congrats on that beauty!


----------



## Christofle

m_ichele said:


> I just saw your special order! Talk about gorgeous    Congrats on that beauty!


Thank you


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty.
> Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread



Thanks for the pics! Would you say Dahlia is more like a dark mauve? I'll probably try to see it in store sometime, but the gold and pink is really appealing to me. Alas, I just bought my Oh! Tote and am trying very hard to not fall into my FOMO buying habits again, so I'm telling myself to resist until at least fall, maybe even winter. 

I feel like our sentiments regarding the Voyage and Gabrielle PM are very similar. I like the Voyage for it's deeper depth and it feels like the more practical size and bag for me, but the Gabrielle is just so _clean_ and elegant, I can't help but to compare. However, personally I think I'd go for either a Gaby MM or the Voyage if it really came down to it because those are the more functional shapes in my life.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Thanks for the pics! Would you say Dahlia is more like a dark mauve? I'll probably try to see it in store sometime, but the gold and pink is really appealing to me. Alas, I just bought my Oh! Tote and am trying very hard to not fall into my FOMO buying habits again, so I'm telling myself to resist until at least fall, maybe even winter.
> 
> I feel like our sentiments regarding the Voyage and Gabrielle PM are very similar. I like the Voyage for it's deeper depth and it feels like the more practical size and bag for me, but the Gabrielle is just so _clean_ and elegant, I can't help but to compare. However, personally I think I'd go for either a Gaby MM or the Voyage if it really came down to it because those are the more functional shapes in my life.


In the boutique, dahlia did look like a dark mauve but I didn’t take it out to the brighter light in the mall so I’m sure the color would change in good light. I agree that our sentiments are similar. Gabrielle is just so much more elegant and sleek compared to voyage. Granted Gabrielle is structured overall, the lines of the flap and leather curve soften and make her more fluid. Voyage just doesn’t have those special touches.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Voyage just doesn’t have those special touches.


Perfect description, and can be applied to all of Knightly's collection IMO.


----------



## smallfry

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty.
> The two pinks on the right are fuschia and dahlia
> I thought I took a pic of the nano colors but the only one I took was of nano dahlia and bb dahlia
> The nano dahlia is darker than bb for some reason. The boutique lighting doesn’t give an accurate representation of the colors in person, let alone in pictures but they’re all so beautiful.
> I also took a picture of tourterelle because I’m contemplating it vs dark blue since I saw a Delvaux tempete for the first time and I was very impressed by it.
> 
> Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread



Agree with @Christofle that you can't go wrong with Moynat or Delvaux!  I have both and their quality is equally phenomenal.  The dahlia color on the Moynat website looks so different.  Is this picture at all accurate @m_ichele?


----------



## m_ichele

smallfry said:


> Agree with @Christofle that you can't go wrong with Moynat or Delvaux!  I have both and their quality is equally phenomenal.  The dahlia color on the Moynat website looks so different.  Is this picture at all accurate @m_ichele?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136900


Maybe this is mislabeled online because it looks nothing like this in the boutique. Online looks more purple while the dahlia I saw is definitely in the pink family. My boutique has dim amber lighting so everything looks darker until you put under direct display lighting but even that lighting is more yellow. I usually take it out into the mall where there’s more natural light. I’ll try to take another dahlia pic outside the boutique next time I go. I found it interesting that the nano dahlia and the bb dahlia were different shades so different leather batches must have been used.


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> Maybe this is mislabeled online because it looks nothing like this in the boutique. Online looks more purple while the dahlia I saw is definitely in the pink family. My boutique has dim amber lighting so everything looks darker until you put under direct display lighting but even that lighting is more yellow. I usually take it out into the mall where there’s more natural light. I’ll try to take another dahlia pic outside the boutique next time I go. I found it interesting that the nano dahlia and the bb dahlia were different shades so different leather batches must have been used.


Big red flag here IMO.  Always in the Ramesh era, color names were specific to each leather.  Did they start making the Rejane in the Gaby leathers?  Also @smallfry 's photo looks nothing at all like the Dalia Gaby version.


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> Big red flag here IMO.  Always in the Ramesh era, color names were specific to each leather.  Did they start making the Rejane in the Gaby leathers?  Also @smallfry 's photo looks nothing at all like the Dalia Gaby version.



I think it can also be leather type, but since they're both Rejanes that shouldn't apply. Like I think Peacock looks quite different in Carat compared to Blush (I'm just trying to remember the ones I saw in the booklet), but since they're very different leathers that's understandable. 

Unless they used gex for one and blush for the other, I don't know why the leather color would be so different. :/


----------



## dessertdays

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136020
> 
> The two pinks on the right are fuschia and dahlia
> I thought I took a pic of the nano colors but the only one I took was of nano dahlia and bb dahlia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136022
> 
> The nano dahlia is darker than bb for some reason. The boutique lighting doesn’t give an accurate representation of the colors in person, let alone in pictures but they’re all so beautiful.
> I also took a picture of tourterelle because I’m contemplating it vs dark blue since I saw a Delvaux tempete for the first time and I was very impressed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136024
> View attachment 5136025
> 
> Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread



Tourterelle vs Navy (I think Moynat's navy is Ocean) is like asking me to pick my favorite parent (I can't think of more universal analogy right now but I hope you get my drift) :'( can't go wrong with either!

Is this the Tempete PM? I've also been eyeing the Tempete, and while I like the PM capacity-wise, the proportions are more squarish than the sizes above and below it. Still undecided as to which shape I prefer


----------



## m_ichele

dessertdays said:


> Tourterelle vs Navy (I think Moynat's navy is Ocean) is like asking me to pick my favorite parent (I can't think of more universal analogy right now but I hope you get my drift) :'( can't go wrong with either!
> 
> Is this the Tempete PM? I've also been eyeing the Tempete, and while I like the PM capacity-wise, the proportions are more squarish than the sizes above and below it. Still undecided as to which shape I prefer


I’ve seen Gabrielle pm in ocean and I could never take the plunge because the color just didn’t wow me in the carat calf leather. The new bucket bag (forget the name) in ocean is so much more saturated which I prefer.
And yes, that’s Tempete PM. It does look pretty square in the pic I posted but looks less square when I tried it on. I need to go back and try my daily things inside it to see if it works for what I need but I’m not sure if it looks too small on me. I’m leaning towards Tempete since navy blue is what I’ve been looking for and tourterelle Gabrielle is available pretty readily.


----------



## femmedefrance

I think ladies got confuse between the two similiar colors. I texted my SA and they told me Rejane new color is litchi and the nano is Dehila with couples of pictureAlthough they look similar. I visited the boutique in the other day just to see they also display gabrielle peacock and powder with gold hardware.
I have to pass on these , they are too small for me


----------



## Yinglin

m_ichele said:


> Visited the boutique today and saw the new colors for Rejane bb, they’re very saturated and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136020
> 
> The two pinks on the right are fuschia and dahlia
> I thought I took a pic of the nano colors but the only one I took was of nano dahlia and bb dahlia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136022
> 
> The nano dahlia is darker than bb for some reason. The boutique lighting doesn’t give an accurate representation of the colors in person, let alone in pictures but they’re all so beautiful.
> I also took a picture of tourterelle because I’m contemplating it vs dark blue since I saw a Delvaux tempete for the first time and I was very impressed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136024
> View attachment 5136025
> 
> Voyage has grown on me but seeing it next to Gabrielle pm, my eyes still linger on Gabrielle more. She’s just so much more elegant. The navy blue tempete is pretty and beautifully made so I think it’s time to research the delvaux thread


When I see the Gabrielle and the Voyage together, in my heart there is no doubt the Gabrielle looks more sophisticated and precious.


----------



## m_ichele

femmedefrance said:


> I think ladies got confuse between the two similiar colors. I texted my SA and they told me Rejane new color is litchi and the nano is Dehila with couples of pictureAlthough they look similar. I visited the boutique in the other day just to see they also display gabrielle peacock and powder with gold hardware.
> I have to pass on these , they are too small for me
> View attachment 5138126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138130


Thanks for clarifying! They’re so darling in nano size. Totally impractical but what a fun collectible display these make! Moynat colors are so incredible


----------



## Panthere2015

I am considering adding a rejane in lizard to my small colletion of Moynat bags. I plan to use to the bag not on a daily basis but also not just for very special occasions. My SA tells me that lizard is actually quite durable. Does any of you have experience with lizard? Do you use regularly and how is it holding up?

Thank you.


----------



## kipp

Panthere2015 said:


> I am considering adding a rejane in lizard to my small colletion of Moynat bags. I plan to use to the bag not on a daily basis but also not just for very special occasions. My SA tells me that lizard is actually quite durable. Does any of you have experience with lizard? Do you use regularly and how is it holding up?
> 
> Thank you.


I LOVE lizard.  I have a 25 Birkin in lizard that I don't use very often and it is pristine.  Have had it for over 10 years.
I also have an Hermes lizard agenda that I have had for a long time and use every day and it is fine (also I handle it quite a bit).  
I think the biggest issues with lizard are scraping it or it getting dry.  
HTH.  
I almost pulled the trigger on a lizard Rejane a couple of years ago.  Now am sorry that I didn't... 
Good luck!


----------



## bagnut1

Panthere2015 said:


> I am considering adding a rejane in lizard to my small colletion of Moynat bags. I plan to use to the bag not on a daily basis but also not just for very special occasions. My SA tells me that lizard is actually quite durable. Does any of you have experience with lizard? Do you use regularly and how is it holding up?
> 
> Thank you.


I had a lizard handbag that my grandmother bought in the 1950’s.  It was a dress-up bag for her (and me at the time I used it) so it wasn’t like it was carried a ton, but when I finally rehomed it (my phone and need for reading glasses made it no longer wearable for me), it was >60 years old.  It still looked fantastic and the only flaw was that one side of the loop connecting the handle to the hardware was a bit worn through - and that was regular leather, not lizard!


----------



## Panthere2015

kipp said:


> I LOVE lizard.  I have a 25 Birkin in lizard that I don't use very often and it is pristine.  Have had it for over 10 years.
> I also have an Hermes lizard agenda that I have had for a long time and use every day and it is fine (also I handle it quite a bit).
> I think the biggest issues with lizard are scraping it or it getting dry.
> HTH.
> I almost pulled the trigger on a lizard Rejane a couple of years ago.  Now am sorry that I didn't...
> Good luck!


Thank you, Kipp. A lizard Birkin sounds gorgeous


----------



## Panthere2015

bagnut1 said:


> I had a lizard handbag that my grandmother bought in the 1950’s.  It was a dress-up bag for her (and me at the time I used it) so it wasn’t like it was carried a ton, but when I finally rehomed it (my phone and need for reading glasses made it no longer wearable for me), it was >60 years old.  It still looked fantastic and the only flaw was that one side of the loop connecting the handle to the hardware was a bit worn through - and that was regular leather, not lizard!


Thank you. I like the idea of a lizard Rejane more and more.


----------



## mystar9898

Rocat said:


> Congratulations! I LOVE the color. I actually tried very hard to get a Rejane MM in this color and was never able to. Enjoy it!



Thank you so so much! This was a surprise purchase for me as a friend of a friend happened to have it in brand new condition and wanted to sell it. Such a lucky buy, I called dibs immediately! I hope you still find the MM in this color one day...who knows!


----------



## femmedefrance

I have few lizard in rejane and gabrielle myself. I would say it’s very durable and unique. It’s fresh if you are tired of seeing alligator everywhere. I like mine in the greyish color, they told me it’s a natural color and each one is different. There is a version with two white lines on the side ( which i see them as the belly) costs more than the regular one. This is mine with two white lines:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And a regular i found online :


----------



## femmedefrance

I personally love lizard more than alligator. Last year , i got offered for this clutch in which my husband said he started to get tired of seeing and we went for lizard and love it till now.


----------



## Panthere2015

femmedefrance said:


> I have few lizard in rejane and gabrielle myself. I would say it’s very durable and unique. It’s fresh if you are tired of seeing alligator everywhere. I like mine in the greyish color, they told me it’s a natural color and each one is different. There is a version with two white lines on the side ( which i see them as the belly) costs more than the regular one. This is mine with two white lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141579
> View attachment 5141580
> 
> And a regular i found online :
> View attachment 5141582


Your Rejane is beautiful. How often do you use it?


----------



## femmedefrance

Panthere2015 said:


> Your Rejane is beautiful. How often do you use it?


Thank you. I used to wear it for dinner quite often before the pandemic. Now i just stay home and look at it


----------



## femmedefrance

They sent me this picture of Voyage as if i am interested in made to order one. What do you think ?


----------



## bkee

Hello all, I just picked up the replacement Gaby BB, and I would like to say the quality is inconsistent. The paint of the edge painting is also on the side of the strap itself (not the edge), and some enlarged stitch hole on the strap, so I opted for the old strap. 

As for new bag, there are two tiny holes at the bottom corner. I am not sure if I am nitpicking and this is acceptable, or is this a quality issue. Please chime in.


----------



## DoggieBags

bkee said:


> Hello all, I just picked up the replacement Gaby BB, and I would like to say the quality is inconsistent. The paint of the edge painting is also on the side of the strap itself (not the edge), and some enlarged stitch hole on the strap, so I opted for the old strap.
> 
> As for new bag, there are two tiny holes at the bottom corner. I am not sure if I am nitpicking and this is acceptable, or is this a quality issue. Please chime in.
> View attachment 5142684


The 2 tiny holes would be a deal breaker for me. Shouldn‘t have any holes no matter how tiny in a brand new bag.


----------



## DoggieBags

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5142557
> 
> They sent me this picture of Voyage as if i am interested in made to order one. What do you think ?


I think the gradations in color in the Himalayan skin work well with the shape of that bag. But that large round silver Moynat button clasp bothers me. I wish the clasp was more subtle so as not to draw attention away from the croc. Jmo


----------



## bkee

DoggieBags said:


> The 2 tiny holes would be a deal breaker for me. Shouldn‘t have any holes no matter how tiny in a brand new bag.


I have waited a month for the replacement, and I don’t wanna be a pain, so I took it home, as the SA and I thought it could be some of the edge painting. But when I took a closer look at home, they are tiny holes/pores.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

bkee said:


> I have waited a month for the replacement, and I don’t wanna be a pain, so I took it home, as the SA and I thought it could be some of the edge painting. But when I took a closer look at home, they are tiny holes/pores.


So disappointing  how can a brand new bag from such a reputable company have 2 tiny holes? I feel bad for you.


----------



## Christofle

bkee said:


> Hello all, I just picked up the replacement Gaby BB, and I would like to say the quality is inconsistent. The paint of the edge painting is also on the side of the strap itself (not the edge), and some enlarged stitch hole on the strap, so I opted for the old strap.
> 
> As for new bag, there are two tiny holes at the bottom corner. I am not sure if I am nitpicking and this is acceptable, or is this a quality issue. Please chime in.
> View attachment 5142684


Not nitpicking at all!


----------



## bkee

Christofle said:


> Not nitpicking at all!


I voiced it out to the SA after I came home and took a closer look, she pretty much ignored me, and only replied to my other question. This is so disappointing. Now I am thinking should I just change it back to the first bag, the one with the leather peel.

The first bag:


----------



## Christofle

bkee said:


> I voiced it out to the SA after I came home and took a closer look, she pretty much ignored me, and only replied to my other question. This is so disappointing. Now I am thinking should I just change it back to the first bag, the one with the leather peel.
> 
> The first bag:
> View attachment 5142799


I would return it and find another store if possible or contact paris directly. Neither bag is in an adequate new condition.

I mean my GF received her box Rejane opera clutch from Paris in flawless condition and she even got it 60% off retail (guess they are still liquidating old styles).

No way should you be paying full retail for visible flaws!


----------



## bkee

Christofle said:


> I would return it and find another store if possible or contact paris directly. Neither bag is in an adequate new condition.
> 
> I mean my GF received her box Rejane opera clutch from Paris in flawless condition and she even got it 60% off retail (guess they are still liquidating old styles).
> 
> No way should you be paying full retail for visible flaws!


Thanks for your input. I have just sent an email via their website, I am not sure how else to contact Paris, I hope Paris will be reading and responding.

I was quite sad that the SA chose to ignore when I told her about the holes. And I was thinking am I being a pain in the butt for nitpicking. Hoping they can come up with a better solution than ignoring me. :’)


----------



## Christofle

bkee said:


> Thanks for your input. I have just sent an email via their website, I am not sure how else to contact Paris, I hope Paris will be reading and responding.
> 
> I was quite sad that the SA chose to ignore when I told her about the holes. And I was thinking am I being a pain in the butt for nitpicking. Hoping they can come up with a better solution than ignoring me. :’)


Paris responds pretty quickly! (Usually within hours)


----------



## bkee

Christofle said:


> Paris responds pretty quickly! (Usually within hours)


Oh that is very good to know.


----------



## savoy85

Has anyone else noticed the recent "influencer-push" on Moynat's Instagram stories? Moynat shared 3 different influencer posts, which were all ads uploaded on the same day by each respective account. 

I'm curious what others think of the brand using this type of marketing strategy, which isn't totally surprising given the new leadership.

I have thoughts. They aren't particularly positive. On one hand I'm happy to see more people becoming exposed to the brand, even though most of us here are from the old guard of Ramesh. On the other hand, I feel like it's....cheapening. [harsh, but I can't think of a better word]

I have officially turned into the old person who complains about everything new.  Let me get my abacus and rotary phone...


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> I have officially turned into the old person who complains about everything new.  Let me get my abacus and rotary phone...


You mean you have turned into..... ME!!  

I deleted them from my feed so haven't seen any, but incorporating this stuff into their marketing "strategy" is totally in sync with all of the other nonsense they have been up to since axing Ramesh.  It's totally the opposite of what they were doing before.   For ten years. 

A brand new Voyage (presumably unused) recently sold on TRR for $3200, significantly below retail just a couple of months after it would have been purchased.  Perhaps some "influencer" made a tidy profit offloading their comp bag?

GTG - have to get back to calculating the resale value of my collection on my HP-12c........


----------



## konacoffee

> I have officially turned into the old person who complains about everything new.  Let me get my abacus and rotary phone...



Oh my gosh, I just remembered I used to take abacus classes as a kid. Hahahahahahahaha. 

Honestly, as much as I love Moynat's products I'm just confused by them. What are they doing? The legacy sales that went on and off, the weird incident with the SA in the thread being strangely aggressive (which is really not on brand and _very_ much not a good look for a representative of a brand), recent influencer pushes. I understand that Moynat is trying to broaden its appeal and brand, but being overly aggressive seems desperate. Again not a good look for a luxe brand.


----------



## savoy85

bagnut1 said:


> You mean you have turned into..... ME!!
> 
> I deleted them from my feed so haven't seen any, but incorporating this stuff into their marketing "strategy" is totally in sync with all of the other nonsense they have been up to since axing Ramesh.  It's totally the opposite of what they were doing before.   For ten years.
> 
> A brand new Voyage (presumably unused) recently sold on TRR for $3200, significantly below retail just a couple of months after it would have been purchased.  Perhaps some "influencer" made a tidy profit offloading their comp bag?
> 
> GTG - have to get back to calculating the resale value of my collection on my HP-12c........



I'm so glad to hear there are others on the same wavelength  Probably a good majority of us! The act of influencers selling gifted items honestly makes me ill, but I'm sure there's another thread for that. I have been surprised by the increase in Moynat items I've been seeing on the resale market as of late. I feel like 3-5 years ago you maybe saw less than a handful available...




konacoffee said:


> Oh my gosh, I just remembered I used to take abacus classes as a kid. Hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Honestly, as much as I love Moynat's products I'm just confused by them. What are they doing? The legacy sales that went on and off, the weird incident with the SA in the thread being strangely aggressive (which is really not on brand and _very_ much not a good look for a representative of a brand), recent influencer pushes. I understand that Moynat is trying to broaden its appeal and brand, but being overly aggressive seems desperate. Again not a good look for a luxe brand.



Totally agree! I do not condone violence but man do I want to shake the corporate execs awake, like "What.Are.You.Doing.Please.Stop". Are you trying to follow in Bottega's footsteps? Because Daniel Lee is not Tomas Maier and Knightly is certainly not Ramesh (no offense to any DL fans). I'm all for positive change that supports upward growth, but that does not seem to  be happening at Moynat.

Maybe Ramesh will go all Phoebe and just start his own label.


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> Maybe Ramesh will go all Phoebe and just start his own label.


I would be so there.  

In the meantime the clown car that has become Moynat has indirectly introduced me (and my bag budget) to other options with integrity and quality still top of mind (as opposed to youth/trend chasing and what is now an indecipherable brand identity).


----------



## Sourisbrune

savoy85 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the recent "influencer-push" on Moynat's Instagram stories? Moynat shared 3 different influencer posts, which were all ads uploaded on the same day by each respective account.
> 
> I'm curious what others think of the brand using this type of marketing strategy, which isn't totally surprising given the new leadership.
> 
> I have thoughts. They aren't particularly positive. On one hand I'm happy to see more people becoming exposed to the brand, even though most of us here are from the old guard of Ramesh. On the other hand, I feel like it's....cheapening. [harsh, but I can't think of a better word]
> 
> I have officially turned into the old person who complains about everything new.  Let me get my abacus and rotary phone...





bagnut1 said:


> You mean you have turned into..... ME!!
> 
> I deleted them from my feed so haven't seen any, but incorporating this stuff into their marketing "strategy" is totally in sync with all of the other nonsense they have been up to since axing Ramesh.  It's totally the opposite of what they were doing before.   For ten years.
> 
> A brand new Voyage (presumably unused) recently sold on TRR for $3200, significantly below retail just a couple of months after it would have been purchased.  Perhaps some "influencer" made a tidy profit offloading their comp bag?
> 
> GTG - have to get back to calculating the resale value of my collection on my HP-12c........





konacoffee said:


> Oh my gosh, I just remembered I used to take abacus classes as a kid. Hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Honestly, as much as I love Moynat's products I'm just confused by them. What are they doing? The legacy sales that went on and off, the weird incident with the SA in the thread being strangely aggressive (which is really not on brand and _very_ much not a good look for a representative of a brand), recent influencer pushes. I understand that Moynat is trying to broaden its appeal and brand, but being overly aggressive seems desperate. Again not a good look for a luxe brand.





savoy85 said:


> I'm so glad to hear there are others on the same wavelength  Probably a good majority of us! The act of influencers selling gifted items honestly makes me ill, but I'm sure there's another thread for that. I have been surprised by the increase in Moynat items I've been seeing on the resale market as of late. I feel like 3-5 years ago you maybe saw less than a handful available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree! I do not condone violence but man do I want to shake the corporate execs awake, like "What.Are.You.Doing.Please.Stop". Are you trying to follow in Bottega's footsteps? Because Daniel Lee is not Tomas Maier and Knightly is certainly not Ramesh (no offense to any DL fans). I'm all for positive change that supports upward growth, but that does not seem to  be happening at Moynat.
> 
> Maybe Ramesh will go all Phoebe and just start his own label.





bagnut1 said:


> I would be so there.
> 
> In the meantime the clown car that has become Moynat has indirectly introduced me (and my bag budget) to other options with integrity and quality still top of mind (as opposed to youth/trend chasing and what is now an indecipherable brand identity).


I completely agree!
P.S.: Several months ago, I unfollowed IG Moynat. I felt like I was watching a marketing train wreck unfold. If things improve, I’ll follow Moynat again.
I’m still crossing my fingers for design improvements next season, yet I’m worried about the quality I’ve seen in some photos.
P.S.S: I remember learning on an abacus! I was in grammar school. The teacher walked around to make sure we were using the counters correctly.

New black box Voyage in NYC-


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I completely agree!
> P.S.: Several months ago, I unfollowed IG Moynat. I felt like I was watching a marketing train wreck unfold. If things improve, I’ll follow Moynat again.
> I’m still crossing my fingers for design improvements next season, yet I’m worried about the quality I’ve seen in some photos.
> P.S.S: I remember learning on an abacus! I was in grammar school. The teacher walked around to make sure we were using the counters correctly.
> 
> New black box Voyage in NYC-
> View attachment 5145744


For some reason I like this bag even less in Box leather.  To me the design seems stale and with the giant Moynat belly button hardware it's a mishmash of old/new and not in a good way.  Box just amps up the dissonant volume.

- Your cranky purse pal (who is still angry at her ex)


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> For some reason I like this bag even less in Box leather.  To me the design seems stale and with the giant Moynat belly button hardware it's a mishmash of old/new and not in a good way.  Box just amps up the dissonant volume.
> 
> - Your cranky purse pal (who is still angry at her ex)


Nailed it. I think if the bag didn’t have a ‘belly button’, it’d have a more classic look.
Lovin’ the ‘cranky purse pal’! It’d be a clever profile name!!!


----------



## smallfry

Hello all!  I love seeing everyone's beautiful photos, and I've learned so much about the brand from reading through this thread. Thank you 

Does anyone know the current prices for the Gaby BB and Gaby PM in the United States, please?


----------



## Sourisbrune

smallfry said:


> Hello all!  I love seeing everyone's beautiful photos, and I've learned so much about the brand from reading through this thread. Thank you
> 
> Does anyone know the current prices for the Gaby BB and Gaby PM in the United States, please?


You are welcome … and welcome!
I’m unsure about the US price, but I think the Gaby BB is $4100 and the PM is $4300.


----------



## femmedefrance

Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Don't know if this has been mentioned but the show on NETFLIX  " Her Private Life"
features some interesting Moynat handbags..


----------



## smallfry

Sourisbrune said:


> You are welcome … and welcome!
> I’m unsure about the US price, but I think the Gaby BB is $4100 and the PM is $4300.


Thank you so much @Sourisbrune!


----------



## bagnut1

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


Warrants a new thread...


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


I’ll be the first to write I appreciate commentary on old and new bags and accessories. I like reading about the good and the bad- how TPF’ers feel about Moynat.
I was one of Moynat’s loudest cheerleaders. I appreciate the rebirth of Moynat (a dozen years ago thanks to Ramesh Nair)- the subtle styles and classic designs. For me, my longing for Moynat’s original understated luxury doesn’t mean I haven’t moved on. As a matter of fact, I’ve moved on so much that I’ve purchased other luxury brands while I await the future of Moynat. Yes, Ramesh is long gone and the house has developed a marketing model and a style that don’t appeal to me. They’ve tucked bags I like on the back burner while they promote designs that scream their branding. It is what it is- and the new styles must appeal to the masses or Moynat wouldn’t have gone the way of LVMH.
The following is just my opinion:
I think there is room on this forum to address both old and new. I want to read posts that reflect different opinions.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll be the first to write I appreciate commentary on old and new bags and accessories. I like reading about the good and the bad- how TPF’ers feel about Moynat.
> I was one of Moynat’s loudest cheerleaders. I appreciate the rebirth of Moynat (a dozen years ago thanks to Ramesh Nair)- the subtle styles and classic designs. For me, my longing for Moynat’s original understated luxury doesn’t mean I haven’t moved on. As a matter of fact, I’ve moved on so much that I’ve purchased other luxury brands while I await the future of Moynat. Yes, Ramesh is long gone and the house has developed a marketing model and a style that don’t appeal to me. They’ve tucked bags I like on the back burner while they promote designs that scream their branding. It is what it is- and the new styles must appeal to the masses or Moynat wouldn’t have gone the way of LVMH.
> The following is just my opinion:
> I think there is room on this forum to address both old and new. I want to read posts that reflect different opinions.


Yes!!  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## konacoffee

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821



oh god, those look terrible. These look like cheap knock offs/"inspired by" dupes of other bags.

The designs are way too busy and you can even see the stray glazing on the Flori. I can appreciate getting it to puff nicely and maintain a clean line probably takes a lot of technical skill, but it just looks so off-putting compared to the other Floris I saw.

I think it's the heaviness of the clasp and the excess leather on the top two bags make them seem a lot bulkier and busier than what I'd like. Part of the reason I started buying luxe brands rather than shopping Etsy or custom bags is because I found most luxury brands can make clean lines and well-proportioned silhouettes without compromising quality too much.  But these...entirely miss the mark for me. The Voyage is the only one I'd consider at all tbh.


----------



## m_ichele

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


Thanks for sharing.  Although the new styles don’t appeal to me enough to buy, I am still interested to see how Moynat evolves. I do enjoy seeing the colors!


----------



## LJNLori

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


I get what you are saying, but I feel this one is different...well actually very similar to what happened to Celine.  The entire "culture" of the brand is being taken away and it's being turned into something else entirely.  And that something else is similar to lots of other brands.  So while I get your overall point (and normally would agree, to be honest), I don't see this as a "move on" situation.  This is a unique brand with a very specific asthetic being mishandled by new management/designs.  So I don't think anyone who loved Moynat as much as I did can just say "okay, lets move on".  There is nowhere for us to move on to, other than for me, H.


----------



## Encore Hermes

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


Not quoting the body of the post, just using the Pics…..
Pic one and two…….the corners bother me. I want to rotate them so that the resin is in line with one of the seams.
pic 3……I can’t unsee an elevator button 
pic 4 design is very close to a Vuitton Vivienne lockit With a splash of the sac Eden.
I was in the Paris Moynat store within 2 weeks of it opening and the artistry, quality and service was incredible.……I own 5 M bags and a few of the Ramish designs from Hermès.
really bums me out that he is no longer the designer at Moynat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

konacoffee said:


> oh god, those look terrible. These look like cheap knock offs/"inspired by" dupes of other bags.
> 
> The designs are way too busy and you can even see the stray glazing on the Flori. I can appreciate getting it to puff nicely and maintain a clean line probably takes a lot of technical skill, but it just looks so off-putting compared to the other Floris I saw.
> 
> I think it's the heaviness of the clasp and the excess leather on the top two bags make them seem a lot bulkier and busier than what I'd like. Part of the reason I started buying luxe brands rather than shopping Etsy or custom bags is because I found most luxury brands can make clean lines and well-proportioned silhouettes without compromising quality too much.  But these...entirely miss the mark for me. The Voyage is the only one I'd consider at all tbh.



Good eyes! I zoomed in on the sealant on the top/side (the hump above the strap hardware).

I agree- of all the bags, the Voyage intrigues me until I look at the magnet size. I will probably visit a store in a month- maybe seeing the Voyage in person will inspire my wallet to open.
The first bag with the caps on the corners. I don’t even know where to begin. Of course, the leather is beautiful. Imo the corners are just so wrong.

I’m thinking Knightley might get out his sketch pad and design the next season of bags- not just tell his employees his vision and let them create the designs. I’m hoping the bags only get better. Better designs? Still the same amazing leather? New artisans perfecting their craft? I remain filled with optimism.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> Lets move on to the new chapter of Moynat. It has been like that for 10 years and is getting boring to me. Everything changes. Beside that they still keep Gabrielle, Rejane , Gaby, mini Vanity ... Aren’t we mostly talk about these styles ? They are still around.
> View attachment 5146818
> View attachment 5146819
> View attachment 5146820
> View attachment 5146821


Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## femmedefrance

I have to say i force myself to accept the current, hope for the future and cherish the past. It’s just a bag,being made as choice for all people, what else can we do? I can see they are keeping the best of Ramesh, making them in new colors like usual, eliminate the ones dont bring benefits, add on pieces which different but fits the current market while keeping the traditional, dare to take the risk for something different.
Voyage Nano reminds me of new Lady Dior Micro. It is growing on me!


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> I have to say i force myself to accept the current, hope for the future and cherish the past. It’s just a bag,being made as choice for all people, what else can we do? I can see they are keeping the best of Ramesh, making them in new colors like usual, eliminate the ones dont bring benefits, add on pieces which different but fits the current market while keeping the traditional, dare to take the risk for something different.
> Voyage Nano reminds me of new Lady Dior Micro. It is growing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147814


Though the magnet is exaggerate, it kind of works on this size Voyage. It’s a cute bag! My only wish- ‘Moynat’ wasn’t etched across the center button. I wish it was just frosted/etched metal. I could see this becoming popular with mini bag lovers.


----------



## m_ichele

femmedefrance said:


> I have to say i force myself to accept the current, hope for the future and cherish the past. It’s just a bag,being made as choice for all people, what else can we do? I can see they are keeping the best of Ramesh, making them in new colors like usual, eliminate the ones dont bring benefits, add on pieces which different but fits the current market while keeping the traditional, dare to take the risk for something different.
> Voyage Nano reminds me of new Lady Dior Micro. It is growing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147814


Voyage is very cute in this size! And the belly button doesn’t bother me as much as it does in the regular size, go figure. I wonder if it fits a phone.


----------



## Fancyfree

bkee said:


> Thanks for your input. I have just sent an email via their website, I am not sure how else to contact Paris, I hope Paris will be reading and responding.
> 
> I was quite sad that the SA chose to ignore when I told her about the holes. And I was thinking am I being a pain in the butt for nitpicking. Hoping they can come up with a better solution than ignoring me. :’)


I am so sorry for your experience of being ignored. And receiving 2 faulty bags   

Actually, I feel truly sorry for Moynat's SAs. They are employed to sell faulty bags at full price . And to reply politely to countless negative comments about the route the brand is taking and about the new designs. Maybe "ignoring" becomes a survival strategy.

It is very sad that Moynat's quality control seems to have evapourated.
Also, I can't help suspecting that Moynat might be using different craftspeople /workshops than in the Ramesh era.

You should not pay _*anywhere* _near full price for a faulty luxury bag.

Would you feel happy with one of the bags if they gave you, say, a 35% discount / refund?
It's worth a try ,- they need to sell the bags!


----------



## konacoffee

femmedefrance said:


> I have to say i force myself to accept the current, hope for the future and cherish the past. It’s just a bag,being made as choice for all people, what else can we do? I can see they are keeping the best of Ramesh, making them in new colors like usual, eliminate the ones dont bring benefits, add on pieces which different but fits the current market while keeping the traditional, dare to take the risk for something different.
> Voyage Nano reminds me of new Lady Dior Micro. It is growing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147814



Oh, this is cute! I'm not sure how practical it'd be, but it's very inline with the mini bag trend. 

Honestly, I would've liked to see an MM version of the Voyage though. The PM is a good size though, so I get why they went with that one first.


----------



## bkee

Fancyfree said:


> I am so sorry for your experience of being ignored. And receiving 2 faulty bags
> 
> Actually, I feel truly sorry for Moynat's SAs. They are employed to sell faulty bags at full price . And to reply politely to countless negative comments about the route the brand is taking and about the new designs. Maybe "ignoring" becomes a survival strategy.
> 
> It is very sad that Moynat's quality control seems to have evapourated.
> Also, I can't help suspecting that Moynat might be using different craftspeople /workshops than in the Ramesh era.
> 
> You should not pay _*anywhere* _near full price for a faulty luxury bag.
> 
> Would you feel happy with one of the bags if they gave you, say, a 35% discount / refund?
> It's worth a try ,- they need to sell the bags!


I agree with you, it feels like they have no choice but to ignore and hope I won’t bring it up again. 

But because I have sent an email via the Moynat website, Paris contacted the boutique I shopped at, and the store manager invited me to bring in the bag and discuss what can they do for me. In the end, they have a bag coming in and it will be reserved for me so that I could choose which one I want to take home, I left the bag I had at the boutique for now. I do hope that the new bag will be perfect.

And I would not mind a 35% discount on a minor-flawed bag, but I don’t think they will offer the discount. Lol


----------



## Christofle

bkee said:


> I agree with you, it feels like they have no choice but to ignore and hope I won’t bring it up again.
> 
> But because I have sent an email via the Moynat website, Paris contacted the boutique I shopped at, and the store manager invited me to bring in the bag and discuss what can they do for me. In the end, they have a bag coming in and it will be reserved for me so that I could choose which one I want to take home, I left the bag I had at the boutique for now. I do hope that the new bag will be perfect.
> 
> And I would not mind a 35% discount on a minor-flawed bag, but I don’t think they will offer the discount. Lol


Hope you dont have to wait too long!


----------



## Fancyfree

bkee said:


> I agree with you, it feels like they have no choice but to ignore and hope I won’t bring it up again.
> 
> But because I have sent an email via the Moynat website, Paris contacted the boutique I shopped at, and the store manager invited me to bring in the bag and discuss what can they do for me. In the end, they have a bag coming in and it will be reserved for me so that I could choose which one I want to take home, I left the bag I had at the boutique for now. I do hope that the new bag will be perfect.
> 
> And I would not mind a 35% discount on a minor-flawed bag, but I don’t think they will offer the discount. Lol


This is great news, that Paris responded so promptly and to the management of your boutique  
So glad you did not give up . Moynat HQ needs to be aware of and face up to what is going on...


----------



## Bagaholic222

bkee said:


> I agree with you, it feels like they have no choice but to ignore and hope I won’t bring it up again.
> 
> But because I have sent an email via the Moynat website, Paris contacted the boutique I shopped at, and the store manager invited me to bring in the bag and discuss what can they do for me. In the end, they have a bag coming in and it will be reserved for me so that I could choose which one I want to take home, I left the bag I had at the boutique for now. I do hope that the new bag will be perfect.
> 
> And I would not mind a 35% discount on a minor-flawed bag, but I don’t think they will offer the discount. Lol


I'm glad that Paris intervened and was able to bring about a possible solution - this is more like the Moynat customer service that we are used to.  Keeping my fingers crossed that your new bag will be 'perfect' for lack of a better word!


----------



## bkee

Christofle said:


> Hope you dont have to wait too long!





Fancyfree said:


> This is great news, that Paris responded so promptly and to the management of your boutique
> So glad you did not give up . Moynat HQ needs to be aware of and face up to what is going on...





Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm glad that Paris intervened and was able to bring about a possible solution - this is more like the Moynat customer service that we are used to.  Keeping my fingers crossed that your new bag will be 'perfect' for lack of a better word!


Thank you all. The store manager said it should come by the end of the month.


----------



## lill_canele

Stopped by the Moynat store and took a couple photos. Mild interest but not high on my wishlist atm. The canvas pieces are lightweight and look cute/nice   




The tiny “trunk” is actually a bag. It can become a crossbody with a removable strap. I like that it had a handle. Retails for $4400 USD.
Reminds me of the LV petite malle.


----------



## Sourisbrune

lill_canele said:


> Stopped by the Moynat store and took a couple photos. Mild interest but not high on my wishlist atm. The canvas pieces are lightweight and look cute/nice
> 
> View attachment 5153484
> View attachment 5153485
> 
> The tiny “trunk” is actually a bag. It can become a crossbody with a removable strap. I like that it had a handle. Retails for $4400 USD.
> Reminds me of the LV petite malle.


I have the mm horizontal ribbon tote. Love it! It’s better than my old Neverfull.


----------



## Sourisbrune

New to the NYC boutique at Sak’s. The Wheel in the color Plum.
Check out the lack of branding!!!!


----------



## LJNLori

Sourisbrune said:


> New to the NYC boutique at Sak’s. The Wheel in the color Plum.
> Check out the lack of branding!!!!
> View attachment 5153928
> View attachment 5153929
> View attachment 5153930
> View attachment 5153931


I have to say this bag looks unique and special.  Ridiculous to use, but who cares, lol.  Also, craftsmanship looks very nice.


----------



## Sourisbrune

LJNLori said:


> I have to say this bag looks unique and special.  Ridiculous to use, but who cares, lol.  Also, craftsmanship looks very nice.


Yeah, it’s definitely a tiny bag. I like the color- it’s more of a raspberry than a plum. I like that ‘Moynat’ isn’t embossed on the handle, strap and body of the bag.


----------



## femmedefrance

I have been noticing Moynat with obvious logo branding is just an add on so they will have more choices for all of us
They are still making these simple and elegant pieces as usual
For example like these :


----------



## trunkdevil

femmedefrance said:


> I have been noticing Moynat with obvious logo branding is just an add on so they will have more choices for all of us
> They are still making these simple and elegant pieces as usual
> For example like these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154965
> View attachment 5154967
> View attachment 5154970
> View attachment 5154975
> View attachment 5154976
> View attachment 5154972
> View attachment 5154973


I like these a lot more. The embossed logo on the barenia trunk is pretty cute


----------



## Yinglin

femmedefrance said:


> I have few lizard in rejane and gabrielle myself. I would say it’s very durable and unique. It’s fresh if you are tired of seeing alligator everywhere. I like mine in the greyish color, they told me it’s a natural color and each one is different. There is a version with two white lines on the side ( which i see them as the belly) costs more than the regular one. This is mine with two white lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141579
> View attachment 5141580
> 
> And a regular i found online :
> View attachment 5141582


Dear, that Rejane is absolutely stunning! love love love the grey.


----------



## Yinglin

femmedefrance said:


> Thank you. I used to wear it for dinner quite often before the pandemic. Now i just stay home and look at it
> 
> View attachment 5142415


OMG your home is like a store and you have so many fragrances!!! I love fragrance too. You have a great collection dear~


----------



## Yinglin

savoy85 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the recent "influencer-push" on Moynat's Instagram stories? Moynat shared 3 different influencer posts, which were all ads uploaded on the same day by each respective account.
> 
> I'm curious what others think of the brand using this type of marketing strategy, which isn't totally surprising given the new leadership.
> 
> I have thoughts. They aren't particularly positive. On one hand I'm happy to see more people becoming exposed to the brand, even though most of us here are from the old guard of Ramesh. On the other hand, I feel like it's....cheapening. [harsh, but I can't think of a better word]
> 
> I have officially turned into the old person who complains about everything new.  Let me get my abacus and rotary phone...


I would prefer Moynat didn't have an IG account at all rather than to see what they are publishing lately. As an M lover, I want to see the manufacturing process, similar to what Loewe did in the past showing how some of their iconic bags are made, I want to see more discussions about how to protect the craftsmanship and more details of their leathers and products. I want to see more of what is Moynat's true identity, not about what is Moynat's ego.


----------



## Yinglin

femmedefrance said:


> I have been noticing Moynat with obvious logo branding is just an add on so they will have more choices for all of us
> They are still making these simple and elegant pieces as usual
> For example like these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154965
> View attachment 5154967
> View attachment 5154970
> View attachment 5154975
> View attachment 5154976
> View attachment 5154972
> View attachment 5154973


I love the green color of the 2nd picture, but I wish it was a Gabrielle lol


----------



## konacoffee

Yinglin said:


> I love the green color of the 2nd picture, but I wish it was a Gabrielle lol



I know Moynat released a Gabrielle in Emerald and Jade. I recently sent off my Emerald and PHW (PM) off to consignment to make room for my Peacock Gaby that I'll be getting this year. I haven't seen the Jade & GHW in person, but I know Mel in Melbourne did a review on hers! Hers was a BB.


----------



## trunkdevil

New addition


----------



## bkee

An update on my gaby bb:

The new bag has arrived a few days ago, went to pick it up yesterday the boutique manager took out the new bag, and the previous bag I kept in store. The new bag had nothing wrong the the leather outside, but the shape of the base and the bag in general was not as pleasing as the 2-hole bag, the inside lining of the new bag was stained, not a little, quite stained. The handle of the new bag is lopsided, it was not symmetrical, I was horrified seeing the handle in that condition. 

Anyway, I have decided to go with the 2-hole bag and be done with. I think I have gotten over about those tiny holes, and I really wanted the bag.

After seeing 3 Gaby bbs, and none is perfect, I think the QC has declined.


----------



## Mia2080

Hello TPF,
I have been reading your comments for a little while now and decided to buy the Gabrielle in tourterelle, my first Moynat. We don’t have a boutique in Canada so I relied on your expertise to make my purchase. 

I emailed Moynat and a SA from the Paris boutique helped me. She was absolutely amazing, very responsive. My bag arrived within a week after I made payment. It was so securely packaged. I completely love the bag! Thank you TPF!

PS. I will have to buy a proper twilly instead of using my neck scarf but just too excited.


----------



## Christofle

Mia2080 said:


> Hello TPF,
> I have been reading your comments for a little while now and decided to buy the Gabrielle in tourterelle, my first Moynat. We don’t have a boutique in Canada so I relied on your expertise to make my purchase.
> 
> I emailed Moynat and a SA from the Paris boutique helped me. She was absolutely amazing, very responsive. My bag arrived within a week after I made payment. It was so securely packaged. I completely love the bag! Thank you TPF!
> 
> PS. I will have to buy a proper twilly instead of using my neck scarf but just too excited.


What a lovely turtledove grey!

Enjoy your new bag !


----------



## Cool Breeze

Mia2080 said:


> Hello TPF,
> I have been reading your comments for a little while now and decided to buy the Gabrielle in tourterelle, my first Moynat. We don’t have a boutique in Canada so I relied on your expertise to make my purchase.
> 
> I emailed Moynat and a SA from the Paris boutique helped me. She was absolutely amazing, very responsive. My bag arrived within a week after I made payment. It was so securely packaged. I completely love the bag! Thank you TPF!
> 
> PS. I will have to buy a proper twilly instead of using my neck scarf but just too excited.


Your new bag is gorgeous!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health


----------



## minichyk1102

pxjessie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Moynat Oh! Tote bag in the MM size. I've been looking for a tote bag for quite a while and the Moynat tote bag definitely caught my eye! I was wondering if anyone had it and their thoughts on it. The Moynat tote really caught my eye because of the design, size and craftsmanship. Hoping someone can help me out as I haven't been able to find out much about it on youtube or anywhere else.



Just got this and LOVE IT way more comfy then LV or Goyard! Great purchase


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> An update on my gaby bb:
> 
> The new bag has arrived a few days ago, went to pick it up yesterday the boutique manager took out the new bag, and the previous bag I kept in store. The new bag had nothing wrong the the leather outside, but the shape of the base and the bag in general was not as pleasing as the 2-hole bag, the inside lining of the new bag was stained, not a little, quite stained. The handle of the new bag is lopsided, it was not symmetrical, I was horrified seeing the handle in that condition.
> 
> Anyway, I have decided to go with the 2-hole bag and be done with. I think I have gotten over about those tiny holes, and I really wanted the bag.
> 
> After seeing 3 Gaby bbs, and none is perfect, I think the QC has declined.



hi! Which store did you get your BB from?


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> hi! Which store did you get your BB from?


Hello, I got it from the boutique in Pacific Place, Hong Kong.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> Hello, I got it from the boutique in Pacific Place, Hong Kong.


Thank you! I was worried because I just got the same one and was afraid I got the dirty lopsided handle one you mentioned! Mine looks perfect and I love it sooo much. So refreshing from Chanel, LV, etc., and much more special and unique!


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thank you! I was worried because I just got the same one and was afraid I got the dirty lopsided handle one you mentioned! Mine looks perfect and I love it sooo much. So refreshing from Chanel, LV, etc., and much more special and unique!


Congrats on your new bag! Where did you get it from? 

It is very refreshing indeed, I don’t see many ladies carry Moynat here, everyone carries a Chanel or Hermes here, literally.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> Congrats on your new bag! Where did you get it from?
> 
> It is very refreshing indeed, I don’t see many ladies carry Moynat here, everyone carries a Chanel or Hermes here, literally.



thank you!!! I’m so excited. I got it from South Coast Plaza in CA. I couldn’t get over how smooshy and delicious the leather was, inside and out, and how good the gold looked with the leather (in literally every bag, the colors are all so saturated and gorgeous). It’s so well made, so much better than all my Chanels. I still love my Chanel and other brands, but Moynat feels more special because I don’t see it on every other girl in a high end urban area. Hermès is also great of course, but I honestly hate the status and judgment that is associated with carrying a Birkin or Kelly. I get bags for the style and history, not the perceived status.

Anyway, I’m so happy I found Moynat! I really hope the classic designs with quiet branding stay. I really want a Rejane and maybe another Gaby or potentially Gabrielle! How are you enjoying your Gaby? I know you said yours had some flaws, but hoping you can still enjoy it the way I’m enjoying mine!

also excuse the stickers still on the hardware, I can’t get myself to take them off yet!


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> thank you!!! I’m so excited. I got it from South Coast Plaza in CA. I couldn’t get over how smooshy and delicious the leather was, inside and out, and how good the gold looked with the leather (in literally every bag, the colors are all so saturated and gorgeous). It’s so well made, so much better than all my Chanels. I still love my Chanel and other brands, but Moynat feels more special because I don’t see it on every other girl in a high end urban area. Hermès is also great of course, but I honestly hate the status and judgment that is associated with carrying a Birkin or Kelly. I get bags for the style and history, not the perceived status.
> 
> Anyway, I’m so happy I found Moynat! I really hope the classic designs with quiet branding stay. I really want a Rejane and maybe another Gaby or potentially Gabrielle! How are you enjoying your Gaby? I know you said yours had some flaws, but hoping you can still enjoy it the way I’m enjoying mine!
> 
> also excuse the stickers still on the hardware, I can’t get myself to take them off yet!
> 
> View attachment 5159166
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159167


I agree with you, I love Moynat because it is low key. I do not like how Hermes is associated with status, especially here in Hong Kong. It is an overkill, we see teenage girls wearing Hermes/Chanel, regardless if they are authentic or superfakes, I just don’t feel like Hermes and Chanel anymore.

I enjoyed trying on different bags at the Moynat boutique, and the colors are all so lovely, especially the Rejane in litchi. I am also eyeing on the Rejane for my next bag. 

I have not yet taken my gaby out, it has been raining heavily these few days, I am hoping to take her out for the afternoon tea date with my girl friend next week. I do love the bag even it has those minor flaws, the SA explained those 2 holes are most likely the leather pore (I am not convinced but oh well), I suppose I won’t look at the bottom of the bag, so out of sight out of mind. Lol

I have peeled off the stickers, it was very satisfying. 

Lovely pictures! I can’t wait to take some for my gaby too!


----------



## TraceySH

Pics of limousine in box …


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bkee said:


> I agree with you, I love Moynat because it is low key. I do not like how Hermes is associated with status, especially here in Hong Kong. It is an overkill, we see teenage girls wearing Hermes/Chanel, regardless if they are authentic or superfakes, I just don’t feel like Hermes and Chanel anymore.
> 
> I enjoyed trying on different bags at the Moynat boutique, and the colors are all so lovely, especially the Rejane in litchi. I am also eyeing on the Rejane for my next bag.
> 
> I have not yet taken my gaby out, it has been raining heavily these few days, I am hoping to take her out for the afternoon tea date with my girl friend next week. I do love the bag even it has those minor flaws, the SA explained those 2 holes are most likely the leather pore (I am not convinced but oh well), I suppose I won’t look at the bottom of the bag, so out of sight out of mind. Lol
> 
> I have peeled off the stickers, it was very satisfying.
> 
> Lovely pictures! I can’t wait to take some for my gaby too!



Oooh is litchi one of those new pinkish mauve colors? I loooove those though I’m not sure how much I’d wear them. They were so gorgeous though, all those seasonal colors. I really want a Rejane too and maybe another gaby. I’m obsessed!

the other day I went to Hermès and EVERYONE in the line out front was carrying Chanel flaps, LV, Gucci, etc. No one with a Moynat and probably didn’t even know what my Moynat was. Definitely felt more special!


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Pics of limousine in box …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160726
> View attachment 5160727
> View attachment 5160728
> View attachment 5160729


I wasn’t excited by limousine before but it looks nice in black box! It will be available in tourterelle and ocean and I’ve been interested in ocean. If it’s as blue and rich as the ocean bucket style bag which I can’t recall the name of, I may be tempted…


----------



## bagnut1

TraceySH said:


> Pics of limousine in box …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160726
> View attachment 5160727
> View attachment 5160728
> View attachment 5160729


The name of this bag just now registered with me.  There was a Ramesh-era “Limousine” bag that was about as opposite of this as I could imagine.





						Women's Limousine handbag | MOYNAT | 24S
					

Buy MOYNAT Limousine handbag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




Interesting that they reused the name for such a completely different bag.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> The name of this bag just now registered with me.  There was a Ramesh-era “Limousine” bag that was about as opposite of this as I could imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Limousine handbag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Limousine handbag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they reused the name for such a completely different bag.


I’m surprised too that they reused that name considering they were just selling the Ramesh version. They really couldn’t put forth the effort to come up with a new name?


----------



## Aquazzura

TraceySH said:


> Pics of limousine in box …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160726
> View attachment 5160727
> View attachment 5160728
> View attachment 5160729


Thank you so much for sharing! The box leather looks amazing and elevates the new styles a lot


----------



## Fancyfree

TraceySH said:


> Pics of limousine in box …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160726
> View attachment 5160727
> View attachment 5160728
> View attachment 5160729





bagnut1 said:


> The name of this bag just now registered with me.  There was a Ramesh-era “Limousine” bag that was about as opposite of this as I could imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Limousine handbag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Limousine handbag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they reused the name for such a completely different bag.


When I saw these photos I actually thought that I must have clicked on the Delvaux thread,
and that Delvaux was doing an edgy seasonal twist to the Brillant 

Oh dear...


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> The name of this bag just now registered with me.  There was a Ramesh-era “Limousine” bag that was about as opposite of this as I could imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Limousine handbag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Limousine handbag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they reused the name for such a completely different bag.





m_ichele said:


> I’m surprised too that they reused that name considering they were just selling the Ramesh version. They really couldn’t put forth the effort to come up with a new name?



I wonder if they did that on purpose to "lengthen" the history of the bag/brand. A lot of people say a fashion house that changes bag styles too often will feel dated fast and "not classic," so I wonder if reusing the name is a way to make the brand seem more consistent to people new to the brand?

I really don't like the new limousine at all, but I can appreciate it looks heavy and sturdy. I think it's a look that will appeal to people who like the steampunk kind of aesthetic. Steampunk fashion has a lot more gears/tech stuff, but the excessive leather/large hardware reminds me of steampunk/vintage looks somehow. I'm probably not pulling the right words right now....ahhhhh.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hmm that new limousine reminds me a bit of Vuitton’s old Suhali line.


----------



## m_ichele

Fancyfree said:


> When I saw these photos I actually thought that I must have clicked on the Delvaux thread,
> and that Delvaux was doing an edgy seasonal twist to the Brillant
> 
> Oh dear...


How funny, delvaux crossed my mind too. I’m not a fan of Brillant’s hardware and I’m not thrilled with how similar Limousine’s lock is to LV, but between the two I can put up with Limousine more. Limousine looks like a big bag which isn’t what I need but ocean taurillon is so pretty. I’ll have to check it out in person. I also want to see the fuschia rejane bb. It’s so cute!


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> I wonder if they did that on purpose to "lengthen" the history of the bag/brand. A lot of people say a fashion house that changes bag styles too often will feel dated fast and "not classic," so I wonder if reusing the name is a way to make the brand seem more consistent to people new to the brand?
> 
> I really don't like the new limousine at all, but I can appreciate it looks heavy and sturdy. I think it's a look that will appeal to people who like the steampunk kind of aesthetic. Steampunk fashion has a lot more gears/tech stuff, but the excessive leather/large hardware reminds me of steampunk/vintage looks somehow. I'm probably not pulling the right words right now....ahhhhh.


Interesting set of issues you raise!

But usually don’t brands do extensions that have some discernible design connection to what came before?  I know I’m always harping on Knightly, but this seems like another example of lazy.


----------



## Bagaholic222

bagnut1 said:


> The name of this bag just now registered with me.  There was a Ramesh-era “Limousine” bag that was about as opposite of this as I could imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Limousine handbag | MOYNAT | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MOYNAT Limousine handbag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they reused the name for such a completely different bag.


Agreed - I love the simplicity of the Ramesh era Limousine bag.  This new one screams LV to me and the lines are not elegant.


----------



## m_ichele

I don’t think this has been brought up here before but I used my gaby pm this weekend and noticed this on my lock. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The cover/cap fell off so now the screw on the left is exposed. This was my special order I made around the time of Ramesh’s departure so it’s not even a year old yet and I’ve only used it a handful of times for only a day or two at a time. I’ll bring it in to my boutique so hopefully it doesn’t take too long for the repair. I’m kind of bummed this happened especially since I haven’t used it often or for a prolonged period of time


----------



## bagnut1

m_ichele said:


> I don’t think this has been brought up here before but I used my gaby pm this weekend and noticed this on my lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover/cap fell off so now the screw on the left is exposed. This was my special order I made around the time of Ramesh’s departure so it’s not even a year old yet and I’ve only used it a handful of times for only a day or two at a time. I’ll bring it in to my boutique so hopefully it doesn’t take too long for the repair. I’m kind of bummed this happened especially since I haven’t used it often or for a prolonged period of time


OMG so not OK!  Hopefully they will make this right.


----------



## m_ichele

bagnut1 said:


> OMG so not OK!  Hopefully they will make this right.


 My SA was very prompt in responding and said to bring it in so they can take care of it so I’m very hopeful. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TraceySH

Fancyfree said:


> When I saw these photos I actually thought that I must have clicked on the Delvaux thread,
> and that Delvaux was doing an edgy seasonal twist to the Brillant
> 
> Oh dear...


It reminded me of that too!! I like    the thicker strap on this & the clasp, although "decorative" is probably less of a hassle than the brillant clasp. I wish Delvaux would make a version of the brillant as a tote & more of these houses would adopt an outer pocket!


----------



## bkee

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Oooh is litchi one of those new pinkish mauve colors? I loooove those though I’m not sure how much I’d wear them. They were so gorgeous though, all those seasonal colors. I really want a Rejane too and maybe another gaby. I’m obsessed!
> 
> the other day I went to Hermès and EVERYONE in the line out front was carrying Chanel flaps, LV, Gucci, etc. No one with a Moynat and probably didn’t even know what my Moynat was. Definitely felt more special!


Yes, that’s the color! I am not so sure if I can carry that color too, I’ll most probably go for a neutral tone. Lol 

Exactly, that is what drew me to Moynat, it feels special.


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> Interesting set of issues you raise!
> 
> But usually don’t brands do extensions that have some discernible design connection to what came before?  I know I’m always harping on Knightly, but this seems like another example of lazy.



Yeah, that's why I'm not sure what Moynat was thinking here. Moynat's recent moves have been all over the place, so I'm just in a "watch and see" mode right now.



m_ichele said:


> I don’t think this has been brought up here before but I used my gaby pm this weekend and noticed this on my lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover/cap fell off so now the screw on the left is exposed. This was my special order I made around the time of Ramesh’s departure so it’s not even a year old yet and I’ve only used it a handful of times for only a day or two at a time. I’ll bring it in to my boutique so hopefully it doesn’t take too long for the repair. I’m kind of bummed this happened especially since I haven’t used it often or for a prolonged period of time



I had a minor issue with one of my bags (the leather had slightly pulled from the lock) and it took about 2 months between the time I sent it and the time I got it back from Paris. Thankfully one of the things that hasn't seemed to changed, at least in my experience, is the stellar customer service. I'm sure they'll be able to fix that for you.

What color is that? It's such a lovely color and almost seems metallic in the photo!


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm not sure what Moynat was thinking here. Moynat's recent moves have been all over the place, so I'm just in a "watch and see" mode right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a minor issue with one of my bags (the leather had slightly pulled from the lock) and it took about 2 months between the time I sent it and the time I got it back from Paris. Thankfully one of the things that hasn't seemed to changed, at least in my experience, is the stellar customer service. I'm sure they'll be able to fix that for you.
> 
> What color is that? It's such a lovely color and almost seems metallic in the photo!


Glad to hear your repair went smoothly! It’s peacock


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

m_ichele said:


> I don’t think this has been brought up here before but I used my gaby pm this weekend and noticed this on my lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover/cap fell off so now the screw on the left is exposed. This was my special order I made around the time of Ramesh’s departure so it’s not even a year old yet and I’ve only used it a handful of times for only a day or two at a time. I’ll bring it in to my boutique so hopefully it doesn’t take too long for the repair. I’m kind of bummed this happened especially since I haven’t used it often or for a prolonged period of time


Omg let me know how the repair goes! I hope if I have any issues with my bags that they’ll fix them easily and quickly. Can you post a full picture of your bag? Looks so pretty!


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Glad to hear your repair went smoothly! It’s peacock



Wow! I guess Peacock must be a true chameleon because I was sure that was a blue bag at first!


----------



## m_ichele

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Omg let me know how the repair goes! I hope if I have any issues with my bags that they’ll fix them easily and quickly. Can you post a full picture of your bag? Looks so pretty!


Here’s  a pic with my friend’s  nubuck gaby. It’s hard
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to capture the color because it changes depending on the lighting.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Wow! I guess Peacock must be a true chameleon because I was sure that was a blue bag at first!


Yes it is! Sometimes it looks blue green other times green blue.


----------



## konacoffee

Throwback to 2019 when I passed by the window of Moynat. I didn't go in because I was already tired that day, but now I regret not going in so much. This was before I knew Moynat as a brand.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

m_ichele said:


> Here’s  a pic with my friend’s  nubuck gaby. It’s hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to capture the color because it changes depending on the lighting.


Wow I love these colors!


----------



## konacoffee

Please pray for my bank account, because my heart is weak and my wallet opens too easily. 

I got the Rejane BB in Litchi! She's a beauty and this is a very special pink! A bit of a chameleon color, though not as dramatic as others I've seen.

I also saw a Peacock Gabrielle PM with GHW and orange and gold Gaby PM. I also got a peek at the printouts the SA's get and was **very** surprised to the see taupe Cabotin as a permanent bag!! Interestingly enough I also saw the Gabrielle clutch in Black and Tourterelle on the "Permanents" page. However, the SA said they sell out as soon as they get one so it's never on display.

I also saw the Flori in person for the first time and sadly does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Please pray for my bank account, because my heart is weak and my wallet opens too easily.
> 
> I got the Rejane BB in Litchi! She's a beauty and this is a very special pink! A bit of a chameleon color, though not as dramatic as others I've seen.
> 
> I also saw a Peacock Gabrielle PM with GHW and orange and gold Gaby PM. I also got a peek at the printouts the SA's get and was **very** surprised to the see taupe Cabotin as a permanent bag!! Interestingly enough I also saw the Gabrielle clutch in Black and Tourterelle on the "Permanents" page. However, the SA said they sell out as soon as they get one so it's never on display.
> 
> I also saw the Flori in person for the first time and sadly does not appeal to me at all.


Congrats!! Litchi is a beauty! Gah a peacock Gabrielle?? I could have saved myself some dollars if I had been patient rather than having FOMO and making a SO


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Congrats!! Litchi is a beauty! Gah a peacock Gabrielle?? I could have saved myself some dollars if I had been patient rather than having FOMO and making a SO



To be fair, I feel like the Gaby is the practical of the two styles! But yes, she was a beauty as well.  The green shows a lot more clearly on the Carat Leather compared to the Blush as seen on the Voyage. The Voyage gave blue-green vibes and the Gabrielle gave more deep, forest green vibes.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> To be fair, I feel like the Gaby is the practical of the two styles! But yes, she was a beauty as well.  The green shows a lot more clearly on the Carat Leather compared to the Blush as seen on the Voyage. The Voyage gave blue-green vibes and the Gabrielle gave more deep, forest green vibes.


Ok that makes me feel better because I do love the gaby style and the blue green vibe even though my chameleon gives off both  
Did you see the new Limousine? What are your thoughts?


----------



## konacoffee

m_ichele said:


> Ok that makes me feel better because I do love the gaby style and the blue green vibe even though my chameleon gives off both
> Did you see the new Limousine? What are your thoughts?



I saw it in passing, but didn't bother to take it out of its display to really look at it. Honestly it just looks really heavy and clunky to me and I'm not sure if any hardware or leather combination will ever make me like it.

The black box leather is beautiful though. It gleams in the light and looks very luxurious. Unfortunately was not on a bag I personally liked so I didn't really explore then further.

Oh, apparently the Emerald Rejane PM will be a permanent offering! I found that interesting too. I also saw a Fuschia Rejane BB which is a lot brighter and a a Dahloa Rejane Nano which is a lot more purple.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

konacoffee said:


> Please pray for my bank account, because my heart is weak and my wallet opens too easily.
> 
> I got the Rejane BB in Litchi! She's a beauty and this is a very special pink! A bit of a chameleon color, though not as dramatic as others I've seen.
> 
> I also saw a Peacock Gabrielle PM with GHW and orange and gold Gaby PM. I also got a peek at the printouts the SA's get and was **very** surprised to the see taupe Cabotin as a permanent bag!! Interestingly enough I also saw the Gabrielle clutch in Black and Tourterelle on the "Permanents" page. However, the SA said they sell out as soon as they get one so it's never on display.
> 
> I also saw the Flori in person for the first time and sadly does not appeal to me at all.


I love this! Modeling photos please!


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> I saw it in passing, but didn't bother to take it out of its display to really look at it. Honestly it just looks really heavy and clunky to me and I'm not sure if any hardware or leather combination will ever make me like it.
> 
> The black box leather is beautiful though. It gleams in the light and looks very luxurious. Unfortunately was not on a bag I personally liked so I didn't really explore then further.
> 
> Oh, apparently the Emerald Rejane PM will be a permanent offering! I found that interesting too. I also saw a Fuschia Rejane BB which is a lot brighter and a a Dahloa Rejane Nano which is a lot more purple.


Thanks for the critique. My first impression of it when my SA sent preview pix a few months back was similar, it looked big and  unsleek in comparison to Ramesh’s designs. The recent picture of it in box made me look twice because it looked so rich. When I drop my bag off for repair, I hope the fuschia bb is there. I’ve only really looked at pm size so I’m curious if bb would be useful for me.


----------



## junglejulia

Hello lovely people! this is my first post here 

So this past week I was browsing for pre-owned bags on the internet and I came across something that made my jaw drop. On an auction website, there it was: A beautiful Moynat Cabotin in Taupe, described as "no signs of use" and with dustbags and authenticity certificates. I had never saw a Moynat in a pre-owned website, and was super surprised because the brand is unknown in my country (Brazil), I could only dream of going to a city that has a Moynat boutique. I immediately placed the bid and scored the bag for a super low price. But the real surprise was when the bag arrived in my house yesterday... It still had the plastic protection in the hardware, and it was absolutely perfect as if it was straight from the store. 

I was wondering if I could use your expertise to help me with a couple of things: first, what is the price of this piece in the store? I could not find it online and Moynat has not yet responded to my inquire. And second, is the piece  authentic? I'm still impressed by the conditions in relation to the price I paid for it. In my evaluation, the craftsmanship is impecable, but I can still return it if there is doubts about the authenticity  Thank you so much!


----------



## bagnut1

@junglejulia - the Cabotin is discontinued.  Before it was eliminated it was around $4600, then was included in the sale last year which was somewhere around 30-40% off.


----------



## junglejulia

bagnut1 said:


> @junglejulia - the Cabotin is discontinued.  Before it was eliminated it was around $4600, then was included in the sale last year which was somewhere around 30-40% off.


Thank you so much!


----------



## m_ichele

I dropped off my peacock gaby for repair and saw the Ocean Limousine. Love the color, it’s so saturated in the blush leather but I’m lukewarm for the bag itself because it resembles LV.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the pic @m_ichele. I'd be okay with the limosine if it weren't for the big buckle lock. The rest of it is close to the classic Moynat lines and the color and leather looks so rich.


----------



## konacoffee

junglejulia said:


> Hello lovely people! this is my first post here
> 
> So this past week I was browsing for pre-owned bags on the internet and I came across something that made my jaw drop. On an auction website, there it was: A beautiful Moynat Cabotin in Taupe, described as "no signs of use" and with dustbags and authenticity certificates. I had never saw a Moynat in a pre-owned website, and was super surprised because the brand is unknown in my country (Brazil), I could only dream of going to a city that has a Moynat boutique. I immediately placed the bid and scored the bag for a super low price. But the real surprise was when the bag arrived in my house yesterday... It still had the plastic protection in the hardware, and it was absolutely perfect as if it was straight from the store.
> 
> I was wondering if I could use your expertise to help me with a couple of things: first, what is the price of this piece in the store? I could not find it online and Moynat has not yet responded to my inquire. And second, is the piece  authentic? I'm still impressed by the conditions in relation to the price I paid for it. In my evaluation, the craftsmanship is impecable, but I can still return it if there is doubts about the authenticity  Thank you so much!



I have the same bag and yours looks the same. I'm not seeing any differences between your photos and my bag. 

I hope you're enjoying it! It's a very nice bag.


----------



## allanrvj

lvisland said:


> New addition
> View attachment 5156624


gosh this is so pretty
why does it have white and red stripes? did you ask for that? on the website there's no option to personalize it


----------



## 880

Dropped by Saks and saw a rejane in matte alligator camo (they had a blue one which already sold) 36,500 USD
ive been thinking about a tourtuelle Gabrielle (IMO a prettier snd more purple undertone taupe than H etoupe) for 4350

+1 on the limousine looking like LV, esp. the big gold lock on colorful carat leather 

Moynats box leather (saw a small cross body Flori, GHW) is absolutely stunning


----------



## 880

Here are clearer pics (my apologies; it was too late to edit the above post


----------



## konacoffee

allanrvj said:


> gosh this is so pretty
> why does it have white and red stripes? did you ask for that? on the website there's no option to personalize it



That bag was a special for Chinese Valentine's day. I don't know about customizing online, but I'd bet if you contact a boutique directly they'd be able to do something for you.


----------



## trunkdevil

allanrvj said:


> gosh this is so pretty
> why does it have white and red stripes? did you ask for that? on the website there's no option to personalize it


This was a limited edition version of the regular little suitcase. The interior is also red. You can have them personalize this bag in their stores I believe, not sure about online


----------



## femmedefrance

does anyone know Moynat gonna keep releasing style in different color and material  ? If so i am moving to Delvaux. They keep renew the old model but it’s in more creative way


----------



## bagnut1

femmedefrance said:


> does anyone know Moynat gonna keep releasing style in different color and material  ? If so i am moving to Delvaux. They keep renew the old model but it’s in more creative way


I'm not sure if I understand your question, but it appears they are going to mess around with trying new designs and tweaking Ramesh designs, and so on, and so on, etc. until.... what I have no idea.  The target client now is defined as young (regardless of style it seems to me) so trendy, logos, and micro are the focus, but they also want to keep known money-makers in the mix, hence continuation of smaller R/G/G models, although only the Rejane gets "icon" status on their site.

I too have been eyeing Delvaux and have steered recent non-H bag spend to a couple of other brands.


----------



## 880

femmedefrance said:


> does anyone know Moynat gonna keep releasing style in different color and material  ? If so i am moving to Delvaux. They keep renew the old model but it’s in more creative way


New artistic director perhaps wants to put their own imprimatur on the lines. IMO it references LV style a bit more? But. I’m sure Moynat enthusiasts @bagnut1 above and other TPFers, have a more informed take


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> New artistic director perhaps wants to put their own imprimatur on the lines. IMO it references LV style a bit more? But. I’m sure Moynat enthusiasts @bagnut1 above and other TPFers, have a more informed take


Lol not sure if I’m more informed or just more opinionated.


----------



## GG5

Does anyone know if the Gabrielle is being phased out? Some colors are out of stock and I’m trying to figure out if they will be back again.


----------



## pinkorchid20

GG5 said:


> Does anyone know if the Gabrielle is being phased out? Some colors are out of stock and I’m trying to figure out if they will be back again.


I was told this might be the case but that was months ago and it’s still in production. I just received one after inquiring about the Powder colour which has been out of stock for a long time. It seems they only produce very low quantities especially for the Gabrielle and was told one might come in around fall. A week later I got notified that one would be created in a few days and asked if I wanted to reserve it. Hence, I would recommend reaching out to Paris and inquiring about the Gabrielle you are interested in. I don’t think they have enough to restock the website.


----------



## Jesxia

pinkorchid20 said:


> I was told this might be the case but that was months ago and it’s still in production. I just received one after inquiring about the Powder colour which has been out of stock for a long time. It seems they only produce very low quantities especially for the Gabrielle and was told one might come in around fall. A week later I got notified that one would be created in a few days and asked if I wanted to reserve it. Hence, I would recommend reaching out to Paris and inquiring about the Gabrielle you are interested in. I don’t think they have enough to restock the website.


Thank you for the informative reply. 
May I ask if you were notified that the Powder Gabrielle would be created as part of the regular line? I had made similar inquiries to my SA and Paris last week, and was told that Gabrielle BB in Powder was out of stock. I was told it could only be special ordered at a 20% premium.


----------



## bagnut1

FWIW I would take any “intel” from SA’s on future stock/availability with a grain of salt - the CD is going to do what he’s going to do in conjunction with the marketing/numbers people.  If you have a chance to grab a bag in the combo you are after, I would do it b/c with the new regime there is just no guarantee it will be available in the future even as an SO.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for the informative reply.
> May I ask if you were notified that the Powder Gabrielle would be created as part of the regular line? I had made similar inquiries to my SA and Paris last week, and was told that Gabrielle BB in Powder was out of stock. I was told it could only be special ordered at a 20% premium.


Yes, it was made as part of the regular line and I did not special order it. Sorry in case my response was confusing, but my size is the PM. I don’t think the BB in powder is in production.


----------



## Jesxia

pinkorchid20 said:


> Yes, it was made as part of the regular line and I did not special order it. Sorry in case my response was confusing, but my size is the PM. I don’t think the BB in powder is in production.



No worries and thank you for clarifying.

Enjoy your Gabrielle—the Powder colour is stunning! The Moynat website does show the Gabrielle BB in Powder, but it looks like it’s sold out. At this point, it might be SO only.

Do you find that the carat leather wears well in the pale tone? I am a little concerned with scratches as the stiffer leather means there is less give. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Jesxia said:


> No worries and thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Enjoy your Gabrielle—the Powder colour is stunning! The Moynat website does show the Gabrielle BB in Powder, but it looks like it’s sold out. At this point, it might be SO only.
> 
> Do you find that the carat leather wears well in the pale tone? I am a little concerned with scratches as the stiffer leather means there is less give.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please excuse. I didn’t realize it was still listed on the website. In that case I would just try to be persistent. Production seems random at this point, especially for the older models. Hence, I would try to be patient and ensure Paris understands that you have serious interest. 

I have to admit I haven’t worn the bag often since receiving it, so it might be too early to comment. However, I’ve had Gabrielle BBs in a very light Pink and in Tourterelle and both did fine. While I feel the pressed Moynat leather doesn’t have the plasticky coating of Chanel‘s caviar, thus appearing more matte, I still find it more durable. I haven’t had any issues with scratches on carat calf, but would assume it behaves similar to other pressed leathers when scratched. The benefit of a lighter coloured leather could be that scratches are not as apparent. I am very careful with my bags and try to preserve them as much as possible, but didn’t have any doubt when purchasing the Powder Gabrielle.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone use some sort of interior protector or liner inside their bags? I’m afraid my keys will scratch the soft leather interior and want to protect it. Maybe a key holder?


----------



## Jesxia

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse. I didn’t realize it was still listed on the website. In that case I would just try to be persistent. Production seems random at this point, especially for the older models. Hence, I would try to be patient and ensure Paris understands that you have serious interest.
> 
> I have to admit I haven’t worn the bag often since receiving it, so it might be too early to comment. However, I’ve had Gabrielle BBs in a very light Pink and in Tourterelle and both did fine. While I feel the pressed Moynat leather doesn’t have the plasticky coating of Chanel‘s caviar, thus appearing more matte, I still find it more durable. I haven’t had any issues with scratches on carat calf, but would assume it behaves similar to other pressed leathers when scratched. The benefit of a lighter coloured leather could be that scratches are not as apparent. I am very careful with my bags and try to preserve them as much as possible, but didn’t have any doubt when purchasing the Powder Gabrielle.


Thank you for the comprehensive reply. I will keep trying with Paris for the Powder Gabrielle BB then. I agree that production does seem to go through ebbs and flows now… but it’s good to have hope! 

It’s good to know that scratches might be less visible on a pale coloured bag. I am usually careful with my bags too, but I recently got minor scratches on the back of my Madeline (which is also carat leather) from the bag rubbing against the rivet of my jeans. Not sure how to treat these as I don’t think they can be buffed out on stamped leather. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My Rejane for today (paired with Alaia dress and Rene Caovilla shoes)


----------



## pinkorchid20

Jesxia said:


> Thank you for the comprehensive reply. I will keep trying with Paris for the Powder Gabrielle BB then. I agree that production does seem to go through ebbs and flows now… but it’s good to have hope!
> 
> It’s good to know that scratches might be less visible on a pale coloured bag. I am usually careful with my bags too, but I recently got minor scratches on the back of my Madeline (which is also carat leather) from the bag rubbing against the rivet of my jeans. Not sure how to treat these as I don’t think they can be buffed out on stamped leather. Any suggestions?


I am sorry, I just noticed your response. To be completely honest, given the way pressed leathers are treated, I don’t think much can be done. I’ve seen Hermès partly emulate lost surface structure on their Epsom leather, but the scratches were still noticeable. I’ve personally never come across a luxury house capable of fully restoring pressed leathers, but maybe another member has had other experiences to share. This is also one of the reasons I prefer non-stamped leathers in general as I feel they are better and ideally get a well-used look whereas pressed leather bags just start to look tired at one point.


----------



## Jesxia

pinkorchid20 said:


> I am sorry, I just noticed your response. To be completely honest, given the way pressed leathers are treated, I don’t think much can be done. I’ve seen Hermès partly emulate lost surface structure on their Epsom leather, but the scratches were still noticeable. I’ve personally never come across a luxury house capable of fully restoring pressed leathers, but maybe another member has had other experiences to share. This is also one of the reasons I prefer non-stamped leathers in general as I feel they are better and ideally get a well-used look whereas pressed leather bags just start to look tired at one point.


Thank you for your input. Pressed leather is beautiful but the formal look can look more tired if the scratches are visible over time. Sounds like the Gabrielle is not as carefree as I hoped.


----------



## savoy85

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does anyone use some sort of interior protector or liner inside their bags? I’m afraid my keys will scratch the soft leather interior and want to protect it. Maybe a key holder?



I know a few of us on here use smaller dust bags to hold items that might scratch the interior, including keys. Even with my LV 6 ring key holder the bottom portion of my car key hangs out enough that it would potentially scratch the interior. Shoe dust bags have worked the best for me so far. Hope that helps!


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> I know a few of us on here use smaller dust bags to hold items that might scratch the interior, including keys. Even with my LV 6 ring key holder the bottom portion of my car key hangs out enough that it would potentially scratch the interior. Shoe dust bags have worked the best for me so far. Hope that helps!


I never put anything directly inside the bags lined with the beige lambskin.  Depending on the size of the bag it's either my regular bag organizer or a smaller nylon cosmetic pouch to corral everything and keep the lining from scratches/dirt/etc.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does anyone use some sort of interior protector or liner inside their bags? I’m afraid my keys will scratch the soft leather interior and want to protect it. Maybe a key holder?



You are singing my tune. The beautiful leather inside Moynat bags looks so ripe for trouble that I am forever looking for ways to keep it pristine for as long as humanly possible. I have tried a variety of different inserts from a variety of sources and vendors and, surpringly, my favorite for both my Rejane and Gabrielle bags (both PM) is the cheapest one…from Amazon of all places.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B092TDPMQ6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

here are a couple pics with the insert inside:






It is not perfect, but here are the reasons I like these liners for these particular bags the best:

1. I DID NOT WANT A STIFF INSERT FOR THESE MOYNATS. Felt inserts are great to help retain bag structure but sometimes they can actually distort the natural shape of a bag. I did not feel that such structural support was necessary for the Rejane and Gabrielle so instead I sought out a softer insert so I would not risk distorting the natural, graceful inward curves on the sides of these bags. These inserts are just right - they are stiff enough that they hug the sides of the bag without wilting inward but not so stiff that they could deform the structure. 

2. VELVET/SUEDE INSERTS ARE MORE LUXURIOUS. Quite simply, they look and feel nicer than felt. I struggle every time I stick a felt insert inside a luxury bag - I do it when necessary but I still associate felt with my grade school art projects. Lol. Felt seems like the antithesis of luxury in my mind.

3. NO COLOR TRANSFER. So far I have not seen any color transfer at all from the inserts onto the interior leather (obviously a light colored liner is critical since the leather liner is so light).

4. DECENT QUALITY. I have two of these and they both seem well made with straight stitching, no loose threads, etc. Given the low price this surprised me a bit.

All of the above being said, these are not perfect. Most notably, as you can see in the third photo, they are a little short so quite a bit of that beautiful, vulnerable light colored leather is still exposed. If the dimensions were an inch or two taller these liners would be that much better.

I also have a Josephine bag and I have used both felt and velvet inserts in that one, depending on whether I wantEd a slouchy look or not. That bag is larger and is a more standard size so inserts are much easier to come by for that model. The Gabrielle and Rejane PMs are pretty tiny so that was a taller order.

I prefer using inserts because I like to know that I can throw “whatever” into my bag without worrying about what it is made of or whether or not I have a pouch or holder for it. That being said, I noticed you also mentioned using key holders…I do that too, in part to protect my bags but also because it keeps my keys more orderly (I’m starting to think I am a bit OCD!). I have been using a Gucci key holder for awhile which has been great for me, but I recently bought the Hermès Bearn, which might be better if you have slightly longer keys as the holder is a bit longer - see photos (the Bearn can be rather elusive though for some reason - it took me a while until I could finally get my hands on one). Here are photos of those two, side by side.




Sorry, that was probably a LOT more information than you wanted, but hopefully at least some of it will help. I really searched for a long time for inserts for these two bags before I finally settled on this particular one. I am finally satisfied. So if you happen to own the same sized bags at least I might have saved you a little leg work!

good luck!


----------



## cut_andpaste

I have to share my joy here for my early arrived SO Gaby!! It’s in PM size and Prussian blue. I’m finally in the Moynat family after eyeing the brand for long!!




Please let me know if mod photos are wanted Happy to bombard.


----------



## m_ichele

cut_andpaste said:


> I have to share my joy here for my early arrived SO Gaby!! It’s in PM size and Prussian blue. I’m finally in the Moynat family after eyeing the brand for long!!
> View attachment 5174778
> 
> View attachment 5174780
> 
> Please let me know if mod photos are wanted Happy to bombard.


Beautiful!! Congrats on your new bag and please bombard us!


----------



## savoy85

bagnut1 said:


> I never put anything directly inside the bags lined with the beige lambskin.  Depending on the size of the bag it's either my regular bag organizer or a smaller nylon cosmetic pouch to corral everything and keep the lining from scratches/dirt/etc.



I can't stop laughing because I realize the only thing I put directly into my bags is my face  
Moynat leather smells amazing. AMAZING. 

...you all know what I mean


----------



## LJNLori

cut_andpaste said:


> I have to share my joy here for my early arrived SO Gaby!! It’s in PM size and Prussian blue. I’m finally in the Moynat family after eyeing the brand for long!!
> View attachment 5174778
> 
> View attachment 5174780
> 
> Please let me know if mod photos are wanted Happy to bombard.


Yes please on the mod shots as I may want to order a similar bag.  I have the mini, but this size is next on my list.


----------



## SurfSpinner

I was just trying to track down where Ramesh Nair’s creative inspiration has taken him… has anyone heard of MilkyBlack Paris? He is now the Artistic Director?

https://fr.linked-in.com/in/ramesh-nair-9440125


----------



## Hanna Wilson

SurfSpinner said:


> I was just trying to track down where Ramesh Nair’s creative inspiration has taken him… has anyone heard of MilkyBlack Paris? He is now the Artistic Director?
> 
> https://fr.linked-in.com/in/ramesh-nair-9440125


I was thinking the same exact thing yesterday. What is MilkyBlack? I’ve never heard that name before. What kind of company is it?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

savoy85 said:


> I can't stop laughing because I realize the only thing I put directly into my bags is my face
> Moynat leather smells amazing. AMAZING.
> 
> ...you all know what I mean


.      You are absolutely right! The smell of Moynat leather is intoxicating


----------



## cut_andpaste

Here are some mod photos.




I’m 158cm and have the strap buckled at the shortest length. This Gaby means very special to me as I confirmed the SO on the day I found out I was pregnant!!! It was expected to arrive around the time as the baby’s born. Now it comes early and becomes sister Gaby Moynat might be just another lux brand to some others but then here’s a special bond between us. Happy to share this little story with you. I just can’t believe a bag can mean so much to me. It sounds crazy!!!


----------



## quadmama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does anyone use some sort of interior protector or liner inside their bags? I’m afraid my keys will scratch the soft leather interior and want to protect it. Maybe a key holder?
> 
> 
> I recently discovered a very economical way of using a Lesportsac cosmetic pouch inside of my Moynat bags. There are inside pockets in these poches that allow me to be organized with my items. They are lightweight, zips up and easy to mode into any shape of bags, and easy to transfer from different bags. I have used them in my Gaby PM and Josephine PM.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

cut_andpaste said:


> Here are some mod photos.
> View attachment 5175049
> View attachment 5175051
> View attachment 5175052
> 
> I’m 158cm and have the strap buckled at the shortest length. This Gaby means very special to me as I confirmed the SO on the day I found out I was pregnant!!! It was expected to arrive around the time as the baby’s born. Now it comes early and becomes sister Gaby Moynat might be just another lux brand to some others but then here’s a special bond between us. Happy to share this little story with you. I just can’t believe a bag can mean so much to me. It sounds crazy!!!


It is a very nice bag! I was never a huge fan of Gaby because of its slouchiness, but your Gaby is beautiful, not very slouchy at all. Beautiful color too. And what a lovely personal story


----------



## GG5

cut_andpaste said:


> Here are some mod photos.
> View attachment 5175049
> View attachment 5175051
> View attachment 5175052
> 
> I’m 158cm and have the strap buckled at the shortest length. This Gaby means very special to me as I confirmed the SO on the day I found out I was pregnant!!! It was expected to arrive around the time as the baby’s born. Now it comes early and becomes sister Gaby Moynat might be just another lux brand to some others but then here’s a special bond between us. Happy to share this little story with you. I just can’t believe a bag can mean so much to me. It sounds crazy!!!



 What a special bag - I love the colour. I thought that the Gaby was going to be discontinued. Was this special made?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thank you savoy85, bagnut1, and hillsidegirl! Super helpful! The leather inside is soooo soft and nice, I’d be so sad if I somehow messed it up. For now I guess I’ll dig up some old dustbags to use until I can get a better liner. I have the Gaby bb so it’s pretty small and I’m not sure any existing organizer type things will fit in it. I’ll also probably get a key holder.


----------



## lill_canele

Current stock of Gabrielle in South Coast Plaza store (stopped by yesterday)





Sadly the colors I was interested in (ocean and paon) are sold out


----------



## laguna1

Stunning bags!


----------



## femmedefrance

Have anyone noticed 24s selling new collections for 20% off while Ramesh old collection still at full price ? Now they are back to full price everything. I wonder why....


----------



## cut_andpaste

Hanna Wilson said:


> It is a very nice bag! I was never a huge fan of Gaby because of its slouchiness, but your Gaby is beautiful, not very slouchy at all. Beautiful color too. And what a lovely personal story


Thank you! It might become slouchier when it ages (as seen from the displayed Gabys in the shop) so I'm considering getting a linear to hold its shape as some of you recommended. In fact it's on its way! Can share how well it works when I try it out. On the other hand the draping gives it a casual look which is exactly the reason I fell for it.



GG5 said:


> What a special bag - I love the colour. I thought that the Gaby was going to be discontinued. Was this special made?


Thank you very much!! Yes, I special ordered it in March. The SA was uncertain if it's going to be discontinued either as the brand is moving on with the new designs. But then I really hope Gaby could stay. Such lovely bag Ramesh has created!


----------



## navia

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting! Do you mind sharing pics of Gaby Pm if you have the bag? Particularly the taupe color with gold hardware. Also how do u like the bag? How often do you use it and for what? Thanks!


----------



## navia

cut_andpaste said:


> I have to share my joy here for my early arrived SO Gaby!! It’s in PM size and Prussian blue. I’m finally in the Moynat family after eyeing the brand for long!!
> View attachment 5174778
> 
> View attachment 5174780
> 
> Please let me know if mod photos are wanted Happy to bombard.


Please would love to see mod shots!


----------



## laguna1

Love the Prussian blue shade.
I am very excited because I have been able to buy a Gaby MM in Taupe from the London store - should be arriving next week.  The Manager actually told me that the MM size is not being produced any more.
I've been reading all the reviews here and it's been so useful in deciding which bag will be my first Moynat.  I spoke with the Manager, Tamta, and she was so helpful, sending over pictures and helping me to decide on the right size.  Very different from H and other boutiques!  I'm 5' 9" and decided to go with the MM size.  I had actually just purchased the H Bolide 31 in black but when it arrived it just didn't make my heart sing - I am sure you can understand what I mean.  I've returned it and now cannot wait to receive the Gaby.
When my DD has recovered from Covid I am definitely going to the store with her to see the rest of the range and hopefully buy another more structured bag.
I've just sold all my LV and H bags because I was so tired of seeing them everywhere and also being asked if they were authentic!
Will post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## m_ichele

navia said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first time posting! Do you mind sharing pics of Gaby Pm if you have the bag? Particularly the taupe color with gold hardware. Also how do u like the bag? How often do you use it and for what? Thanks!


Welcome! If you do a search of this thread you’ll find many pics  I love my gaby pm. I haven’t used it as a daily bag, my Oh! tote has been my go to but I’ve tried using it on weekends if we eat out or when I’m meeting up with friends. Right now it’s away for a repair so I miss her!


----------



## navia

m_ichele said:


> Welcome! If you do a search of this thread you’ll find many pics  I love my gaby pm. I haven’t used it as a daily bag, my Oh! tote has been my go to but I’ve tried using it on weekends if we eat out or when I’m meeting up with friends. Right now it’s away for a repair so I miss her!


Thank you for the reply! Why did it need a repair? That was my other question. How likely is it to encounter issues with the bags?


----------



## m_ichele

I discovered Moynat through this thread and made my first purchase 2 years ago. I now have 6 Moynat bags all from Ramesh Nair’s era and the only one that has had an issue is gaby pm. It was a special order right before he left so by the time I received it months later, he had already exited. A cap over a screw on the plate of the lock had fallen off which exposed the screw so my boutique sent it to Paris. Hopefully the repair won’t take long once the artisans are back from the August holiday.


----------



## navia

Also for those of you that have delvaux as well and moynat how would you compare the quality? I have two delvaux bags but only the reporter from moynat which is stamped leather unlike the gaby which is what I am considering


----------



## Christofle

navia said:


> Also for those of you that have delvaux as well and moynat how would you compare the quality? I have two delvaux bags but only the reporter from moynat which is stamped leather unlike the gaby which is what I am considering


Both are great! I am very much impressed with the Moynat Rejane bags that I handled… but when it comes to exotics I really think that Delvaux outshines Moynat. Where Moynat was outstanding was their use of novel materials such as stone!


----------



## bagnut1

Christofle said:


> Both are great! I am very much impressed with the Moynat Rejane bags that I handled… but when it comes to exotics I really think that Delvaux outshines Moynat. Where Moynat was outstanding was their use of novel materials such as stone!


Oh now dear, be careful…the newer folks might not know the history of the stone bag (Ramesh artist collaboration conceptual piece, not for general client use).

Knightly is not denying us access to stone bags!


----------



## Christofle

bagnut1 said:


> Oh now dear, be careful…the newer people here won’t know the history of the stone bag (Ramesh artist collaboration conceptual piece, not for general client use).
> 
> Knightly is not denying us access to stone bags!


 Going to hide back in my hole from the mob.


----------



## navia

Christofle said:


> Both are great! I am very much impressed with the Moynat Rejane bags that I handled… but when it comes to exotics I really think that Delvaux outshines Moynat. Where Moynat was outstanding was their use of novel materials such as stone!


That is very useful actually one of my delvaux bags is half croc and truly stunning . Here it is


----------



## Christofle

navia said:


> That is very useful actually one of my delvaux bags is half croc and truly stunning . Here it is
> 
> View attachment 5177968


Pretty sure that’s alligator !


----------



## navia

Christofle said:


> Pretty sure that’s alligator !


Oh sorry yes it’s late  it is alligator


----------



## Christofle

navia said:


> Oh sorry yes it’s late  it is alligator


Lovely bag all the same!


----------



## Mintgreen

I’m new to Moynat and wondered if they still make men’s bags?


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

Hi everyone ! I just came across this article about what Ramesh will be doing next for Joseph Duclos. I’m really excited and looking forward to see what he’s been working on: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/exclusive-moynat-former-designer-helping-040117284.html


----------



## bagnut1

iimissalyssii said:


> Hi everyone ! I just came across this article about what Ramesh will be doing next for Joseph Duclos. I’m really excited and looking forward to see what he’s been working on: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/exclusive-moynat-former-designer-helping-040117284.html


FYI there's a separate thread for Ramesh here:





						Ramesh Nair’s Designs
					

Very different and the workmanship that went into this was insane. However, I don’t think this was very useful as it fit very little. maybe keys, cash and lipstick. Not even sure it fit credit cards and definitely not a phone.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bagnut1

Mintgreen said:


> I’m new to Moynat and wondered if they still make men’s bags?


Nope.


----------



## Beauty2c

bambita said:


> ps: imo sometimes one cant see the silhouette of an unstructured black bag like gaby. i think taupe ghw looks very pretty. (altho the black gaby is also dropdead gorgeous especially when seen in person innit). i am torn between red n black mini gaby but i bought a polar pm gaby that i havnt been able to see/touch/carry yet due to pandemic n travel BS. one of the lovely ladies here helped me decide on a polar gaby n she looks different in different light. forever grateful to this forum with such kind-hearted peeps. if u like the color polar, imo it is the purrrrrtiest for its shape. good luck dear!


Your bag is so beautiful. Is the closure GHW inlays with gray enamel or is the gray color a reflection?  I went to South Coast Plaza boutique yesterday after an unpleasant experience at Hermès. I was amazed with the beauty and quality of Moynat.


----------



## mystar9898

*EDIT: *Clearly I wasn't reading closely enough, it's been mentioned above and there's a new Ramesh thread where I am now scooting over to... Sorry, Moynat tpf fam!  Looks like I can't even do a "dirty delete"

Not super on topic, but anyone see the news on Ramesh's new brand?

These links just in earlier from WWD:

WWD: EXCLUSIVE: Moynat’s Former Designer Is Helping Revive a Leather Brand From 1754

Yahoo! - same article as above, no need to log in to read: EXCLUSIVE: Moynat’s Former Designer Is Helping Revive a Leather Brand From 1754

AOL - also the same article: EXCLUSIVE: Moynat’s Former Designer Is Helping Revive a Leather Brand From 1754


----------



## femmedefrance

Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


----------



## MorrisTheCat

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


Not my cup of tea.


----------



## bagnut1

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


Awful.


----------



## Aquazzura

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


Gives agressive vibes, no ? Love the technique though.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My Rejane for today (paired with Alaia dress and Loubotins)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

MorrisTheCat said:


> Not my cup of tea.





bagnut1 said:


> Awful.


I agree with both of you!


----------



## allanrvj

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


I like the red one. Reminds me of the Letter Kelly from Hermes.


----------



## m_ichele

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


Easy pass for me.


----------



## kipp

m_ichele said:


> Easy pass for me.


Ditto


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## bagnut1

Hanna Wilson said:


> My Rejane for today (paired with Alaia dress and Loubotins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188512
> View attachment 5188513


Love your fuchsia Rejane!


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

bagnut1 said:


> Love your fuchsia Rejane!


Thank you so much! @bagnut1


----------



## Beauty2c

Deleted


----------



## konacoffee

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5188369
> 
> 
> Moynat new limited Flori by Nicholas. Thoughts ?



The more I see the Flori, the less I like it. I don't think there's any color/leather combination that will make like it. :\

If they're gonna disregard the past designs from the archives, then I hope they release different designs in 2022. The 2021 ones just didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Beauty2c

Officially joining the Moynat club❤️.  I just bought this at SCP this morning. I read more than 100 pages of this thread and learned a lot from you all. After visiting the boutique a few days ago, I decided on Gaby PM which is a perfect size for me.   Thank you!!


----------



## smallfry

lilinko said:


> Officially joining the Moynat club❤.  I just bought this at SCP this morning. I read more than 100 pages of this thread and learned a lot from you all. After visiting the boutique a few days ago, I decided on Gaby PM which is a perfect size for me.   Thank you!!



Congratulations, it's beautiful!


----------



## Fancyfree

lilinko said:


> I need your help. I picked Taupe because it is a classic color that can go with everything. However the chili is bright and cheerful. Please see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture of me in Chili. What do you think??  Thanks for your help.


Taupe. A classy, classic, all-season, for-ever bag.


----------



## Bagaholic222

lilinko said:


> I need your help. I picked Taupe because it is a classic color that can go with everything. However the chili is bright and cheerful. Please see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture of me in Chili. What do you think??  Thanks for your help.


I have the same Gaby pm in taupe and a Quattro in Chili - they're both beautiful.  The taupe will always be a more practical because it is a classic neutral.  But if you already have a collection of neutral bags and the colour works well with your wardrobe, then why not add a little pop of colour to brighten things up.  I love the chili colour.


----------



## Beauty2c

Bagaholic222 said:


> I have the same Gaby pm in taupe and a Quattro in Chili - they're both beautiful.  The taupe will always be a more practical because it is a classic neutral.  But if you already have a collection of neutral bags and the colour works well with your wardrobe, then why not add a little pop of colour to brighten things up.  I love the chili colour.


Thank you so much for responding to my post.
Actually I don’t have a nice neutral color bag other than a black Chanel. Recently I downsized and re- homed bags no longer work for me. My goal is not chasing fashion and only to keep or add pieces that will be used “forever”.  But I also love beautiful colors.  I am retired, wear casual generally other than Sundays. I am so glad to have stepped into the Moynat SCP boutique a few days ago and discovered the brand. This thread is so helpful.


----------



## navia

Awww do you mind posting more pics!!also on you  I am thinking of buying the exact same one
Thanks !

QUOTE="lilinko, post: 34744790, member: 624563"]
Officially joining the Moynat club❤.  I just bought this at SCP this morning. I read more than 100 pages of this thread and learned a lot from you all. After visiting the boutique a few days ago, I decided on Gaby PM which is a perfect size for me.   Thank you!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## navia

Thank you so much !


----------



## Beauty2c

Going through Moynat’s website, I noticed that some of the Oh! Totes are made either in Italy or France, some accessories are made in Spain or Italy. Handbags are still made in France. I thought they are all made in France. Just curious.


----------



## bagnut1

lilinko said:


> Going through Moynat’s website, I noticed that some of the Oh! Totes are made either in Italy or France, some accessories are made in Spain or Italy. Handbags are still made in France. I thought they are all made in France. Just curious.


The new regime.  During Ramesh everything was made in Moynat workshop (by hand, in France).  Seems like they are outsourcing production of non-handbag items to LVMH factories.


----------



## Beauty2c

DIY insert for my Gaby PM.  Cost - less than $10. I found the 3 mm felt at JoAnn’s - felt by the yard. The pre-made ones are too bulky with too many pockets. A simple felt lining is all I need to protect the beautiful cream colored interior.


----------



## navia

Hi does anyone have the Bicolor strap or the Miss moynat strap which seem to be the only two straps sold separately? Want to combine the gaby pm with a thicker strap. Thanks!


----------



## allaboutthe_bag

Hi,
Does anyone have the Gaby BB in emeraude or the Gabrielle pm in peacock? May i know how the colour looks like in real life?  I noticed that the peacock looks lighter on the website it might not be an accurate representation of the actual bag colour.


----------



## kitkat_08

I'm new to Moynat, but... did they discontinue the Ramesh-era Limousine City? I've wanted it for so long because it's so elegant and understated, plus the leather quality looks astounding! I was thinking of stopping by Saks in NYC the next time I'm there, but does anyone know if they might even have it in stock there anymore?


----------



## Beauty2c

At SCP Boutique, I only saw the collections shown on their official website... and one beautiful Cabotin (a special order I think).  You may call to see if you can do a special order of Limousine City.


----------



## Beauty2c

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have the Gaby BB in emeraude or the Gabrielle pm in peacock? May i know how the colour looks like in real life?  I noticed that the peacock looks lighter on the website it might not be an accurate representation of the actual bag colour.


Page 6155 has some pictures of peacock color.


----------



## allaboutthe_bag

lilinko said:


> Page 6155 has some pictures of peacock color.


Found em, indeed the pictures on Moynat’s website looks different. There is a Gabrielle PM peacock with ghw but somehow it looks closer to lagoon/emerald on the website. Thanks alot @lilinko.


----------



## sf_newyorker

kitkat_08 said:


> I'm new to Moynat, but... did they discontinue the Ramesh-era Limousine City? I've wanted it for so long because it's so elegant and understated, plus the leather quality looks astounding! I was thinking of stopping by Saks in NYC the next time I'm there, but does anyone know if they might even have it in stock there anymore?


I was at Saks NYC a few weeks back to catch up with an SA who was previously at the Madison boutique. And similar to what @lilinko observed about SCP, the Saks location displayed only the current collection featured on the website. I honestly don’t know enough about Moynat to say if the Limousine City can still be located or be a special order.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

There are new colors coming soon for fall (like within 2 weeks)! A steel blue, a lavender/greyish color, and an eggplant! I think they’ll be in certain Gabrielle and Rejane sizes. My SA will send me pics, I’ll post soon.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute




----------



## Kitties Are Cute




----------



## bagnut1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> View attachment 5206241


Thank you very informative!  Interesting the quantities per store, and also that the totals per country don’t consistently add up. Obviously Macau is a key market - perhaps Vegas (which seems to be an important H locale) will someday see a boutique.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Oh my, these colors are quite beautiful and versatile. Do you happen to know if the Gabrielle will be offered in these same colors?


----------



## kipp

I must be blind because I can’t tell from the listing sheet, but does the steel blue PM have gold or silver hardware?  Can anyone here tell? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Jesxia

hillsidegirl said:


> Oh my, these colors are quite beautiful and versatile. Do you happen to know if the Gabrielle will be offered in these same colors?



My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB). 



I believe only the Rejane will come in Eggppant (BB), Lie De Vin (PM) and Steel Blue (PM). 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The colours will not come in all sizes. Looks like all models will have gold hardware.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Jesxia said:


> My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/2049ff8d-55ee-43b4-890b-4fa749efd52d-jpeg.5206416/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="2049FF8D-55EE-43B4-890B-4FA749EFD52D.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> I believe only the Rejane will come in Eggppant (BB), Lie De Vin (PM) and Steel Blue (PM).



thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## m_ichele

Jesxia said:


> My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB).
> View attachment 5206416
> 
> 
> I believe only the Rejane will come in Eggppant (BB), Lie De Vin (PM) and Steel Blue (PM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206420
> 
> 
> The colours will not come in all sizes. Looks like all models will have gold hardware.


Thanks for the info! Steel blue looks promising, but Gabrielle and gaby are my preference before Rejane.


----------



## Panthere2015

Jesxia said:


> My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB).
> View attachment 5206416
> 
> 
> I believe only the Rejane will come in Eggppant (BB), Lie De Vin (PM) and Steel Blue (PM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206420
> 
> 
> The colours will not come in all sizes. Looks like all models will have gold hardware.


Eggplant looks gorgeous. Maybe it’s time for a Gabrielle


----------



## suhjinoc

anybody knows if Moynat bags have some kinda serial number? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Beauty2c

suhjinoc said:


> anybody knows if Moynat bags have some kinda serial number? Thank you in advance!



Page 6350.  I don't see any on mine either, may be they are hidden somewhere inside.


----------



## konacoffee

suhjinoc said:


> anybody knows if Moynat bags have some kinda serial number? Thank you in advance!



None of my Moynat bags had serial numbers in them. They just came with a card of authenticity and stating the material.


----------



## navia

Finally she is mine have been waiting for a restock since may
Gaby pm in taupe 
This might be bag peace … for now at least lol


----------



## navia

Some more pics if anyone is interested 





navia said:


> Finally she is mine have been waiting for a restock since may
> Gaby pm in taupe
> This might be bag peace … for now at least lol


----------



## hazel.623

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have the Gaby BB in emeraude or the Gabrielle pm in peacock? May i know how the colour looks like in real life?  I noticed that the peacock looks lighter on the website it might not be an accurate representation of the actual bag colour.



I have just seen this post. I have got the Gaby bb in emerald but I don’t have a bag close to peacock…. Here’s the picture for Gaby bb in emerald and Gabrielle PM in celadon x dessert rose


----------



## Beauty2c

hazel.623 said:


> I have just seen this post. I have got the Gaby bb in emerald but I don’t have a bag close to peacock…. Here’s the picture for Gaby bb in emerald and Gabrielle PM in celadon x dessert rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208665


Such beautiful colors.


----------



## m_ichele

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have the Gaby BB in emeraude or the Gabrielle pm in peacock? May i know how the colour looks like in real life?  I noticed that the peacock looks lighter on the website it might not be an accurate representation of the actual bag colour.


Peacock is difficult to photograph but this is my gaby pm when I got her back from repairs.


----------



## JelloPudding

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have the Gaby BB in emeraude or the Gabrielle pm in peacock? May i know how the colour looks like in real life?  I noticed that the peacock looks lighter on the website it might not be an accurate representation of the actual bag colour.


Here’s my brand new Peacock Gabrielle PM— she’s beautiful in pictures and in person.  Just received her yesterday!!  Now my Eggplant Gabrielle Mini have a sister.


----------



## allaboutthe_bag

oh wow! All the colours are stunning. Thanks so much everyone for sharing these eye candies.


----------



## Beauty2c

navia said:


> Some more pics if anyone is interested


It looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Fancyfree

JelloPudding said:


> Here’s my brand new Peacock Gabrielle PM— she’s beautiful in pictures and in person.  Just received her yesterday!!  Now my Eggplant Gabrielle Mini have a sister.


Oh dear. Envy is a sin... isn't it?

(Thank goodness I'm not religious )


----------



## navia

Thank you dear 
I was so worried the taupe will be brownish as it’s so hard to tell in photos but is definitely cool toned and more greyish looking which is right up my alley! 





lilinko said:


> It looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Beauty2c

navia said:


> Thank you dear
> I was so worried the taupe will be brownish as it’s so hard to tell in photos but is definitely cool toned and more greyish looking which is right up my alley!


It looks good with your hair color tone.


----------



## sureeely7

Hi all! Need some help. I'm debating between the black or tourterelle Gabrielle bb. This will be my first Moynat purchase. I tried on the tourterelle color in person because they didn't have the black one in stock. The tourterlle is such a pretty color but I'm afraid I'll get it dirty/color transfer. The SA said she will text me when they get the black one in. Also, anyone have any experience ordering from the website 24s. Should I wait for the store to call me or order online once I decide on color? I'm kind of worried about ordering online because I can't inspect the quality of the bag.  Thanks


----------



## bagnut1

sureeely7 said:


> Hi all! Need some help. I'm debating between the black or tourterelle Gabrielle bb. This will be my first Moynat purchase. I tried on the tourterelle color in person because they didn't have the black one in stock. The tourterlle is such a pretty color but I'm afraid I'll get it dirty/color transfer. The SA said she will text me when they get the black one in. Also, anyone have any experience ordering from the website 24s. Should I wait for the store to call me or order online once I decide on color? I'm kind of worried about ordering online because I can't inspect the quality of the bag.  Thanks


24s is fantastic - no worries about ordering from them.  If you have an issue with the bag you can return it.

I no longer have a Gabrielle but the leather was very "firm" on the surface, if you know what I mean - I wouldn't think that color transfer would be an issue and don't recall seeing anyone here report a problem.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## m220888

sureeely7 said:


> Hi all! Need some help. I'm debating between the black or tourterelle Gabrielle bb. This will be my first Moynat purchase. I tried on the tourterelle color in person because they didn't have the black one in stock. The tourterlle is such a pretty color but I'm afraid I'll get it dirty/color transfer. The SA said she will text me when they get the black one in. Also, anyone have any experience ordering from the website 24s. Should I wait for the store to call me or order online once I decide on color? I'm kind of worried about ordering online because I can't inspect the quality of the bag.  Thanks


Agree with @bagnut1 about 24s. I ordered a Moynat bag on 24s last year and there was no issue with the bag's quality. Unfortunately they sent a different color from the one I ordered and I ended up returning it as what I wanted was sold out. The refund was processed within the same week that I returned the bag.

My first Moynat purchase was actually a black Gabrielle in MM and since then I've also gotten the clutch and BB size in barenia. Although I don't have any bags in tourterelle, I do have light colored Moynat bags in polar, taupe and powder with softer leathers and I've not experienced any color transfer issues so I think the tourterelle in carat calf leather should be fine. I've been using the 2 black Gabrielle bags frequently for almost 2 years and the condition of both bags are still great which is a testament to the hardy leather and fantastic craftsmanship more so than my bag maintenance efforts which isn't a lot. Regardless of the color you end up deciding on, the Gabrielle is a wonderful bag and I think it's a good choice for a first purchase!


----------



## sureeely7

Thanks for the advice bagnut1 and m220888. Love your collection there m220888! I'm still deciding between the colors although I'm leaning more with the black one. I guess I'll give myself a few more days to think it through. My wallet will not be happy once I pull the trigger


----------



## sureeely7

With ordering at 24s, does it come with the moynat box?


----------



## m220888

sureeely7 said:


> With ordering at 24s, does it come with the moynat box?


The order will come with the Moynat dust bag but it will be a 24s box. Not sure about the other Moynat stores but for the one I go to, any bag purchases are usually just packed in the dust bag. They will provide the box if you request for it though.


----------



## femmedefrance

24s only provides their own boxes. They are reseller, seperate from the boutique. The bags are authentic, sometimes they are cheaper than from the boutique up to 30%. But they often send the wrong colors.
When purchasing at the boutique, it always come with Moynat boxes. Sometimes they run out of boxes and still waiting from Paris so they will send you one if you ask


----------



## bagnut1

femmedefrance said:


> 24s only provides their own boxes. They are reseller, seperate from the boutique. The bags are authentic, sometimes they are cheaper than from the boutique up to 30%. But they often send the wrong colors.
> When purchasing at the boutique, it always come with Moynat boxes. Sometimes they run out of boxes and still waiting from Paris so they will send you one if you ask


24s is not a “reseller.”  It is the international online presence of LVMH owned department store Le Bon Marche. The weird prices that are sometimes less are a lingering result of the completely botched Moynat sale pricing from last year and limited to discontinued models/colors.


----------



## femmedefrance




----------



## Kitties Are Cute

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5217300


Omg what are these??


----------



## femmedefrance

bagnut1 said:


> 24s is not a “reseller.”  It is the international online presence of LVMH owned department store Le Bon Marche. The weird prices that are sometimes less are a lingering result of the completely botched Moynat sale pricing from last year and limited to discontinued models/colors.


Whatever it is, it is not link to the boutique. And no , it’s not only about limited or discontinued piece. They were lower the price of Knightly ‘s collections down to 25%.
And the boutique wrote a complain to cooperate so they put the price back on


----------



## Sourisbrune

The latest additions to the NYC boutique. Rejane bb in Bordeaux.


Voyage in emerald carat calf.


The Flori in gray carat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5217300


Carat calf … adjustable strap … no in-your-face logo placement? May I ask- what is this?


----------



## Sourisbrune

femmedefrance said:


> View attachment 5217300





Sourisbrune said:


> Carat calf … adjustable strap … no in-your-face logo placement? May I ask- what is this?


I just found out- These are Ramesh designed employee bags not for sale to the public. No wonder they’re logo-free. They can be worn crossbody or as belt bags. Are they for sale somewhere?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> I just found out- These are Ramesh designed employee bags not for sale to the public. No wonder they’re logo-free. They can be worn crossbody or as belt bags.Are they for sale somewhere?


Explains a lot (unlike original post).


----------



## Sourisbrune

Is it just me or has Knightley nixed the gold leaf Moynat logo on the new line. For instance, the carat calf Voyage and Flori above- the luggage tag and clochette embossings seems more muted than the launch bags. I could be wrong by confusing the leaf imprinted charm with the embossed tags/clochettes.


----------



## Olylifter

Jesxia said:


> My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB).
> View attachment 5206416



Thanks so much for posting about this! Just reached out to a SA at NYC Saks to put a deposit down for the BB. I'm so excited and honestly thinking I'll be at the mythical "purse peace" after this.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Jesxia said:


> My SA told me the Gabrielle will be coming in the Eggplant (PM) and Corail (BB).
> View attachment 5206416
> 
> 
> I believe only the Rejane will come in Eggppant (BB), Lie De Vin (PM) and Steel Blue (PM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206420
> 
> 
> The colours will not come in all sizes. Looks like all models will have gold hardware.



Do you know when these will be available and if they will be available to purchase online on their website ? I'm interested in the Gabrielle in eggplant. Thank you


----------



## odette57

Hi everyone!   Can I please ask what insert do you use for your Rejane BB?  Thanks!


----------



## bronkaye

Hi Everyone, I am thinking of making my first designer bag purchase and Im thinking the Moynat Regane in the PM size.  I was just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on the quality of these bags at present and also as Im in Australia I cant try one on but Im hoping this will be the right size for me - Im only 5 foot 1 - so any thoughts/opinions people could provide on this would be great too.  Thanks so much


----------



## odette57

bronkaye said:


> Hi Everyone, I am thinking of making my first designer bag purchase and Im thinking the Moynat Regane in the PM size.  I was just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on the quality of these bags at present and also as Im in Australia I cant try one on but Im hoping this will be the right size for me - Im only 5 foot 1 - so any thoughts/opinions people could provide on this would be great too.  Thanks so much


I do have a Rejane BB (hence my question in the post prior to yours).  In terms of quality, it is very well made and I can say that the quality of my pieces (I also have a madeleine) are at par with my Hermes pieces.  They are very sturdy and beautiful at the same time.
As far as the size, proportionally, it will be just fine.  I'm 5'2 and I tried both BB and PM at the boutique and they are both ok for me proportion wise - I could have gone either way.  It is just up to what you need and what you will use it for.  I have other bags similar to the PM size so I opted for the BB.


----------



## Beauty2c

odette57 said:


> Hi everyone!   Can I please ask what insert do you use for your Rejane BB?  Thanks!


Hi. I made my own for my Gaby PM. See page 7024. I followed the instructions on this link. 
I measured the purse interior for dimensions.  The insert works great for protection.


----------



## odette57

lilinko said:


> Hi. I made my own for my Gaby PM. See page 7024. I followed the instructions on this link.
> I measured the purse interior for dimensions.  The insert works great for protection.



Thank you!  I wish I could do it, but I cannot sew anything even if my life depended on it.


----------



## bronkaye

odette57 said:


> I do have a Rejane BB (hence my question in the post prior to yours).  In terms of quality, it is very well made and I can say that the quality of my pieces (I also have a madeleine) are at par with my Hermes pieces.  They are very sturdy and beautiful at the same time.
> As far as the size, proportionally, it will be just fine.  I'm 5'2 and I tried both BB and PM at the boutique and they are both ok for me proportion wise - I could have gone either way.  It is just up to what you need and what you will use it for.  I have other bags similar to the PM size so I opted for the BB.


Thanks so much, that is super helpful


----------



## Booklady

Going to Paris next week and looking love the Moynat bags. Does anyone know how the prices in Paris compare to purchasing it online at 24S or other venues? The NYC store is no longer open.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## DoggieBags

Booklady said:


> Going to Paris next week and looking love the Moynat bags. Does anyone know how the prices in Paris compare to purchasing it online at 24S or other venues? The NYC store is no longer open.  Thanks for any suggestions.


NYC used to have 2 Moynat stores. The stand alone store on Madison Avenue closed, (last year i think) but their booth on the ground floor of Saks on Fifth Avenue is still there.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Booklady said:


> Going to Paris next week and looking love the Moynat bags. Does anyone know how the prices in Paris compare to purchasing it online at 24S or other venues? The NYC store is no longer open.  Thanks for any suggestions.


I think if you look at the 24S site and change your location to France it should be the same as the prices in Paris. When I bought my Pauline the price was very slightly lower in Paris compared to the UK if that helps.


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

It’s cheaper in Paris. I just purchased a Gaby BB in Taupe directly from the Moynat.com website. It was 2726.67 Euro which included 60 euros for shipping to the US. Then I paid about $300 for customs. So total I spent about $3400. The Gaby BB is priced for $3900 plus tax on 24s.


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

Deleted


----------



## Chistina58

Hi Everyone!

I’m a newbie, who just fell in love with Moynat Bags. I bought a Rejane Nano in Prussian Blue, a Cabotin in Tourelle, and now, needs help on deciding between Capucine, Melon, or Classic Colors on Rejane BB. Any suggestions on color? Please~~ Most of my bags are brown and blue tones. This will actually be my first try on bright and seasonal colors….. but I am a bit hesitate and might end up choosing black …. Please help.


----------



## bagnut1

Chistina58 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’m a newbie, who just fell in love with Moynat Bags. I bought a Rejane Nano in Prussian Blue, a Cabotin in Tourelle, and now, needs help on deciding between Capucine, Melon, or Classic Colors on Rejane BB. Any suggestions on color? Please~~ Most of my bags are brown and blue tones. This will actually be my first try on bright and seasonal colors….. but I am a bit hesitate and might end up choosing black …. Please help.


I vote for Capucine.  Moynat does fantastic colors and IMO pop colors can really work as neutrals….  You can always get black at any time.


----------



## Chistina58

bagnut1 said:


> I vote for Capucine.  Moynat does fantastic colors and IMO pop colors can really work as neutrals….  You can always get black at any time.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Chistina58 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’m a newbie, who just fell in love with Moynat Bags. I bought a Rejane Nano in Prussian Blue, a Cabotin in Tourelle, and now, needs help on deciding between Capucine, Melon, or Classic Colors on Rejane BB. Any suggestions on color? Please~~ Most of my bags are brown and blue tones. This will actually be my first try on bright and seasonal colors….. but I am a bit hesitate and might end up choosing black …. Please help.





bagnut1 said:


> I vote for Capucine.  Moynat does fantastic colors and IMO pop colors can really work as neutrals….  You can always get black at any time.


I second Capucine as well - a beautiful shade and pop of colour!


----------



## bambita

Hi: How is it going? I am looking for a scarlet Gaby MM but seems like I am out of luck. I asked the moynat stores in Dubai, NY and Paris. Anyone has any idea how I can get a bag that is out of stock? Also, does anyone know if Curtis is still at the NY store? Thank you so much, Moynat lovers. Love and hugs.


----------



## bambita

Bagaholic222 said:


> I second Capucine as well - a beautiful shade and pop of colour!



Capucine OMG.


----------



## bambita

Olylifter said:


> Thanks so much for posting about this! Just reached out to a SA at NYC Saks to put a deposit down for the BB. I'm so excited and honestly thinking I'll be at the mythical "purse peace" after this.



Hi if you dont mind me asking: how much is the deposit amount? I am looking for a scarlet Gaby MM but I might go for a red Rejane BB. I did not know one could put down a deposit before paying in full. Please do tell me if it is okay with you. Thanx a lot.


----------



## Chistina58

Bagaholic222 said:


> I second Capucine as well - a beautiful shade and pop of colour!


Thank you for the suggestion ~ really appreciated


----------



## bambita

Fancyfree said:


> Taupe. A classy, classic, all-season, for-ever bag.


@Fancyfree Hi: Does Taupe go with everything? I mostly just wear black and navy blue. At the Dubai store last week, the SA said the same about Taupe: classy, classic, all-season, forever bag. Because I was looking for a scarlet or chili Gaby, I did not decide on the Taupe. Also, I associate Taupe with my mum's bags and think of it (no offence) as a bag colour that women my mum's age would carry. She is 66. Most of my bags are black. Polar and emerald are the only two non-black ones I have. Should I go for taupe for the first time in my life? ? I cant find a scarlet/chili Gaby MM anyways as of now. Thoughts please. Thank you so much.


----------



## bagnut1

bambita said:


> Hi: How is it going? I am looking for a scarlet Gaby MM but seems like I am out of luck. I asked the moynat stores in Dubai, NY and Paris. Anyone has any idea how I can get a bag that is out of stock? Also, does anyone know if Curtis is still at the NY store? Thank you so much, Moynat lovers. Love and hugs.


FYI I just saw one of these on therealreal.


----------



## cut_andpaste

Chistina58 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’m a newbie, who just fell in love with Moynat Bags. I bought a Rejane Nano in Prussian Blue, a Cabotin in Tourelle, and now, needs help on deciding between Capucine, Melon, or Classic Colors on Rejane BB. Any suggestions on color? Please~~ Most of my bags are brown and blue tones. This will actually be my first try on bright and seasonal colors….. but I am a bit hesitate and might end up choosing black …. Please help.



Both Capucine and Melon look stunning!!! Which branch of Moynat did you see these? Can't find this colour in my local shop.


----------



## Beauty2c

bambita said:


> @Fancyfree Hi: Does Taupe go with everything? I mostly just wear black and navy blue. At the Dubai store last week, the SA said the same about Taupe: classy, classic, all-season, forever bag. Because I was looking for a scarlet or chili Gaby, I did not decide on the Taupe. Also, I associate Taupe with my mum's bags and think of it (no offence) as a bag colour that women my mum's age would carry. She is 66. Most of my bags are black. Polar and emerald are the only two non-black ones I have. Should I go for taupe for the first time in my life? ? I cant find a scarlet/chili Gaby MM anyways as of now. Thoughts please. Thank you so much.


I bought a taupe gaby pm a month ago.  It does go with everything.  It looks really nice with black and navy. If you wear neutral colors then I would choose a bright color to add a pop of color. The chili color is beautiful.  I am still thinking about it though. But looking at my closet full of colors, I am glad that I took the Taupe color which can go with more outfits.


----------



## Fancyfree

bambita said:


> @Fancyfree Hi: Does Taupe go with everything? I mostly just wear black and navy blue. At the Dubai store last week, the SA said the same about Taupe: classy, classic, all-season, forever bag. Because I was looking for a scarlet or chili Gaby, I did not decide on the Taupe. Also, I associate Taupe with my mum's bags and think of it (no offence) as a bag colour that women my mum's age would carry. She is 66. Most of my bags are black. Polar and emerald are the only two non-black ones I have. Should I go for taupe for the first time in my life? ? I cant find a scarlet/chili Gaby MM anyways as of now. Thoughts please. Thank you so much.


Dear @bambita, if you feel taupe is _*at all*_ dull and dowdy - do *not *choose taupe for your Gaby !!!  A bag as special (and expensive) as a Gaby needs to be in a colour you love!

The reason I "voted" for taupe, was because it was the neutral option.

Personally, I prefer my most special bags to be in neutral colours, so they will suit my outfits and taste over decades. _My_ neutrals are actually black, navy, dark grey and dark bordeaux. These are the colours I feel go well with all my clothes, year after year. I never tire of these colours, while my bags in bright colours get very little use after the first year or two...

As to whether taupe goes with everything... I really do not know. Seems as if many girls feel it does.
I guess a simple way of finding out is to borrow a taupe bag from a friend (or buy a cheap taupe bag) and do a weekend of modelling in front of your largest mirror


----------



## Chistina58

cut_andpaste said:


> Both Capucine and Melon look stunning!!! Which branch of Moynat did you see these? Can't find this colour in my local shop.


The boutique is in Taipei,Taiwan.


----------



## odette57

Chistina58 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’m a newbie, who just fell in love with Moynat Bags. I bought a Rejane Nano in Prussian Blue, a Cabotin in Tourelle, and now, needs help on deciding between Capucine, Melon, or Classic Colors on Rejane BB. Any suggestions on color? Please~~ Most of my bags are brown and blue tones. This will actually be my first try on bright and seasonal colors….. but I am a bit hesitate and might end up choosing black …. Please help.


My vote is on capucine!  If you love these seasonal colors get them now.  You can get a classic color some other time.


----------



## Chistina58

odette57 said:


> My vote is on capucine!  If you love these seasonal colors get them now.  You can get a classic color some other time.


Thanks!


----------



## bambita

bagnut1 said:


> FYI I just saw one of these on therealreal.


 
Thank you so much @bagnut1. I appreciate it very very much. I will look in the secondhand market.


----------



## bambita

lilinko said:


> I bought a taupe gaby pm a month ago.  It does go with everything.  It looks really nice with black and navy. If you wear neutral colors then I would choose a bright color to add a pop of color. The chili color is beautiful.  I am still thinking about it though. But looking at my closet full of colors, I am glad that I took the Taupe color which can go with more outfits.



Thank you @lilinko for sharing. Taupe might be my next after you and others here shared the versatility of this color. Thanx dear.


----------



## bambita

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @bambita, if you feel taupe is _*at all*_ dull and dowdy - do *not *choose taupe for your Gaby !!!  A bag as special (and expensive) as a Gaby needs to be in a colour you love!
> 
> The reason I "voted" for taupe, was because it was the neutral option.
> 
> Personally, I prefer my most special bags to be in neutral colours, so they will suit my outfits and taste over decades. _My_ neutrals are actually black, navy, dark grey and dark bordeaux. These are the colours I feel go well with all my clothes, year after year. I never tire of these colours, while my bags in bright colours get very little use after the first year or two...
> 
> As to whether taupe goes with everything... I really do not know. Seems as if many girls feel it does.
> I guess a simple way of finding out is to borrow a taupe bag from a friend (or buy a cheap taupe bag) and do a weekend of modelling in front of your largest mirror



Thank you so much dear @Fancyfree for sharing your thoughts. I appreciate it very very much. Those neutrals of yours are exactly my color palette: black, dark grey, navy and bordeaux. OK Taupe might be my next. I saw the taupe Gaby babies in person. Honestly Taupe was surprisingly (to me) more beautiful than I thought. I just need to get out of my comfort zone and try for myself. I think I will pull the trigger soon. Thanx again.


----------



## savoy85

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @bambita, if you feel taupe is _*at all*_ dull and dowdy - do *not *choose taupe for your Gaby !!!  A bag as special (and expensive) as a Gaby needs to be in a colour you love!
> 
> The reason I "voted" for taupe, was because it was the neutral option.
> 
> Personally, I prefer my most special bags to be in neutral colours, so they will suit my outfits and taste over decades. _My_ neutrals are actually black, navy, dark grey and dark bordeaux. These are the colours I feel go well with all my clothes, year after year. I never tire of these colours, while my bags in bright colours get very little use after the first year or two...
> 
> As to whether taupe goes with everything... I really do not know. Seems as if many girls feel it does.
> I guess a simple way of finding out is to borrow a taupe bag from a friend (or buy a cheap taupe bag) and do a weekend of modelling in front of your largest mirror



Totally agree with @Fancyfree regarding Taupe. It's a great neutral, but I personally prefer Tourterelle  
Throwing in another color for you, @bambita ! 
A part of me feels like the Gaby wasn't produced in Tourterelle (someone please correct me), but definitely the Gabrielle and Rejane have been.


----------



## bambita

savoy85 said:


> Totally agree with @Fancyfree regarding Taupe. It's a great neutral, but I personally prefer Tourterelle
> Throwing in another color for you, @bambita !
> A part of me feels like the Gaby wasn't produced in Tourterelle (someone please correct me), but definitely the Gabrielle and Rejane have been.



Hi dear @savoy85: good call. Thank you so much for the reco. I think I saw a tourterelle Rejane on the old moynat insta page and it was just so lovely. At the time, I had to pick only one so I picked an emerald Rejane but in future, Tourterelle is on my list.


----------



## bambita

bagnut1 said:


> FYI I just saw one of these on therealreal.



Hi there @bagnut1: wanted to say thank you again for telling me abt the Gaby MM on therealreal. OMG its actually there. So now I have couple of options: Gaby PM with gold or Gaby MM with silver OR Rejane BB with gold. I am not too crazy about red with silver but I am not sure. What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## kipp

savoy85 said:


> Totally agree with @Fancyfree regarding Taupe. It's a great neutral, but I personally prefer Tourterelle
> Throwing in another color for you, @bambita !
> A part of me feels like the Gaby wasn't produced in Tourterelle (someone please correct me), but definitely the Gabrielle and Rejane have been.


This year the Gaby BB was made in Tourterelle---I bought one with GHW.  It's my everyday bag.


----------



## bambita

kipp said:


> This year the Gaby BB was made in Tourterelle---I bought one with GHW.  It's my everyday bag.



Hi dear @kipp: Thanx for telling us. I bought that polar Gaby PM bcoz of pics you shared. Share pics of your tourterelle Gaby BB? Would love to see how it looks. Thanx a bunch.


----------



## bagnut1

bambita said:


> Hi there @bagnut1: wanted to say thank you again for telling me abt the Gaby MM on therealreal. OMG its actually there. So now I have couple of options: Gaby PM with gold or Gaby MM with silver OR Rejane BB with gold. I am not too crazy about red with silver but I am not sure. What are your thoughts on these?


personally I would go for the Gaby PM but if you need to carry a lot of stuff the larger bag is better. I do prefer the proportions of the smaller Gaby and the Rejane BB is too small and rigid to be useful for me. but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Rocat

Does anyone own a bag in steel blue? If not, have you seen it in person? I would like to know if it is a true navy blue color or if it leans very gray. Any opinions would be appreciated - thank you!


----------



## m220888

Rocat said:


> Does anyone own a bag in steel blue? If not, have you seen it in person? I would like to know if it is a true navy blue color or if it leans very gray. Any opinions would be appreciated - thank you!



I don't have any bags in steel blue but I do have a macaron charm that is mostly in that colour. I would say it's not a true navy blue but still more blue than gray. I've also included a photo of the steel blue charm with 2 others that are of a different blue for you to have some idea.


----------



## Rocat

m220888 said:


> I don't have any bags in steel blue but I do have a macaron charm that is mostly in that colour. I would say it's not a true navy blue but still more blue than gray. I've also included a photo of the steel blue charm with 2 others that are of a different blue for you to have some idea.
> View attachment 5231381
> View attachment 5231382


Thank you! This is really helpful. I am considering a Ramesh era Rejane MM in steel blue and trying to get a better sense of the color. The MM is my favorite Rejane size and the resale market is the only option if I want to add additional colors to my collection since this size was discontinued.


----------



## konacoffee

bambita said:


> @Fancyfree Hi: Does Taupe go with everything? I mostly just wear black and navy blue. At the Dubai store last week, the SA said the same about Taupe: classy, classic, all-season, forever bag. Because I was looking for a scarlet or chili Gaby, I did not decide on the Taupe. Also, I associate Taupe with my mum's bags and think of it (no offence) as a bag colour that women my mum's age would carry. She is 66. Most of my bags are black. Polar and emerald are the only two non-black ones I have. Should I go for taupe for the first time in my life? ? I cant find a scarlet/chili Gaby MM anyways as of now. Thoughts please. Thank you so much.



If you want a scarlet Gaby, you'd probably would have to custom order it at this time. I'd ask your SA for more details and pricing.

I personally like the taupe a lot, but prefer tourterelle. Taupe will go well with your closet, but for Moynat prices I recommend waiting it out and finding a color you're really enthusiastic about.


----------



## m220888

Rocat said:


> Thank you! This is really helpful. I am considering a Ramesh era Rejane MM in steel blue and trying to get a better sense of the color. The MM is my favorite Rejane size and the resale market is the only option if I want to add additional colors to my collection since this size was discontinued.


Glad to be of any help! I hope you do find something on the resale market. I too am paying attention to that as I would like a Gaby MM which has also been discontinued.


----------



## hillsidegirl

For those who are searching for a Gaby MM, I visited the boutique in the South Coast Plaza over the weekend and they had a black Gaby MM with gold hardware. I wish I took pics while I was there…next time


----------



## quadmama

I received these pictures from Selfridges in London. Thought I'd share since these two colors were mentioned in the forum recently. I am not sure if the red is Scarlet or if it will be made for Gaby. But it sure is nice to see the red color being brought back.


----------



## bagnut1

quadmama said:


> I received these pictures from Selfridges in London. Thought I'd share since these two colors were mentioned in the forum recently. I am not sure if the red is Scarlet or if it will be made for Gaby. But it sure is nice to see the red color being brought back.


Nice!
The Gabrielle and Gaby leathers are different so the color names are usually different.


----------



## allaboutthe_bag

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> Do you know when these will be available and if they will be available to purchase online on their website ? I'm interested in the Gabrielle in eggplant. Thank you


Hi, paris has the Gabrielle in eggplant available now. I just ordered mine and it’s en route for delivery. You may want to email paris to check.


----------



## m_ichele

I got these pix from my SA. Rejane pm is blue steel. I’m going to check out gaby pm in ocean this week  but I have gaby pm in peacock already so I don’t know if I want to buy the same style. And as much as I find ocean beautiful, I’m also not sure if it’s a color that’s useful for me since I could use black or grey in the same way.


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> I got these pix from my SA. Rejane pm is blue steel. I’m going to check out gaby pm in ocean this week  but I have gaby pm in peacock already so I don’t know if I want to buy the same style. And as much as I find ocean beautiful, I’m also not sure if it’s a color that’s useful for me since I could use black or grey in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233250
> View attachment 5233246
> View attachment 5233247
> View attachment 5233248
> View attachment 5233249


Gorgeous! Any chance these are from South Coast Plaza? My SA from there reached out to me a bit ago to let me know that the store received two Gaby PMs in Ocean today - she said one was already reserved for a client (I am thinking that might be you ) and I just bought the other! It is such a fantastic color. Here is the photo my SA sent…



I hope you love it! But I hear you about potential overlap with Peacock (Peacock is such a great color too). I will be curious to hear what you think in person - hopefully they are different enough that you can rationalize owning the pair. 

Such fun!


----------



## m_ichele

hillsidegirl said:


> Gorgeous! Any chance these are from South Coast Plaza? My SA from there reached out to me a bit ago to let me know that the store received two Gaby PMs in Ocean today - she said one was already reserved for a client (I am thinking that might be you ) and I just bought the other! It is such a fantastic color. Here is the photo my SA sent…
> 
> View attachment 5233273
> 
> I hope you love it! But I hear you about potential overlap with Peacock (Peacock is such a great color too). I will be curious to hear what you think in person - hopefully they are different enough that you can rationalize owning the pair.
> 
> Such fun!


Yes! My SA said one was just sold! So glad to know that’s it’s from one of us here  How is the color in person? That boutique lighting is terrible, it really doesn’t let the beautiful Moynat colors shine. I always need a pic outside to get a better idea. Is it a very dark blue indoors? Or does it look almost black? Can you still tell it’s blue? And is the blue more vibrant in daylight? I wear jeans a lot so this blue would always complement but then again every bag I already have would do the same. Other than loving gaby pm and it’s supple leather, I’m not sure how to justify this


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> Yes! My SA said one was just sold! So glad to know that’s it’s from one of us here  How is the color in person? That boutique lighting is terrible, it really doesn’t let the beautiful Moynat colors shine. I always need a pic outside to get a better idea. Is it a very dark blue indoors? Or does it look almost black? Can you still tell it’s blue? And is the blue more vibrant in daylight? I wear jeans a lot so this blue would always complement but then again every bag I already have would do the same. Other than loving gaby pm and it’s supple leather, I’m not sure how to justify this


Oh excellent! I am so happy that a forum member may own my twin Ocean Gaby!

And yes! i think you literally described Ocean to a tee. I find it to be quite a chameleon color. It can lean towards more of a navy under certain indoor lighting but in other light, including natural light, it is much more of a medium blue, similar to the photos above. SCP had a nano Rejane in Ocean on the top display shelf in the store that looked quite dark until they brought it down, when it instantly changed to a lighter, more vibrant blue. That being said, it still always looks blue to me, never black (unlike, say, Hermès Indigo, which can definitely look black in certain lighting). It really is quite a beautiful color - more of a true blue without any green/teal, like Peacock. I fully enjoy the rather wide color range Ocean offers. I will try to take some photos tomorrow to see if I can capture some of the different hues under different lighting. 

I hope you love it in person! (as an aside, aren’t the SAs in the SCP store so lovely?)


----------



## m_ichele

hillsidegirl said:


> Oh excellent! I am so happy that a forum member may own my twin Ocean Gaby!
> 
> And yes! i think you literally described Ocean to a tee. I find it to be quite a chameleon color. It can lean towards more of a navy under certain indoor lighting but in other light, including natural light, it is much more of a medium blue, similar to the photos above. SCP had a nano Rejane in Ocean on the top display shelf in the store that looked quite dark until they brought it down, when it instantly changed to a lighter, more vibrant blue. That being said, it still always looks blue to me, never black (unlike, say, Hermès Indigo, which can definitely look black in certain lighting). It really is quite a beautiful color - more of a true blue without any green/teal, like Peacock. I fully enjoy the rather wide color range Ocean offers. I will try to take some photos tomorrow to see if I can capture some of the different hues under different lighting.
> 
> I hope you love it in person! (as an aside, aren’t the SAs in the SCP store so lovely?)


You’re helping me rationalize ocean! I’m glad to hear it stays true to blue and can’t be mistaken for black. And you’re right, peacock is more teal while ocean has more hues of blue. Other than my indigo oh! Tote, I don’t have a blue handbag. I saw the bucket bag that I can never remember the name of in ocean when it first debuted and I was very drawn to the color. My SA notified me when the new limousine (I think that’s the name of the other top handle besides voyage) arrived in ocean but I just wasn’t into that bag. I’m looking forward to seeing ocean gaby in person and I hope the color is very saturated and rich!
As for the SA’s, I agree, they’re SO  lovely! In addition to the manager, I worked with another SA but she has since left so my present SA inherited me  He’s been just as wonderful!


----------



## Beauty2c

I concur the SAs and manager at SCP are just lovely.


----------



## hillsidegirl

hillsidegirl said:


> I will try to take some photos tomorrow to see if I can capture some of the different hues under different lighting.



ohhhhh, the many many shades of Ocean…it is truly amazing how different this color looks under different lighting. (@m_ichele - I hope this helps ).


----------



## hillsidegirl

@m_ichele - i thought I would add one more photo for you since I know you were concerned about Ocean leaning too close to black under certain lights. Here is the Gaby next to my black Gabrielle (I took this photo in the darkest part of my house, so the Ocean looks its darkest). Obviously in full sunlight the two colors are not even close.


----------



## m_ichele

hillsidegirl said:


> ohhhhh, the many many shade of Ocean…it is truly amazing how different this color looks under different lighting. (@m_ichele - I hope this helps ).
> 
> View attachment 5234067
> View attachment 5234068
> View attachment 5234069
> View attachment 5234070
> View attachment 5234071


Thank you so much @hillsidegirl! Your pictures are so helpful! I love how under different lighting, the color shifts. I just texted my SA if there’s a bb size but for now it’s just through SO. Thanks to you and your pix,  I have no hesitation about the color anymore but now I need to decide if I should buy another gaby pm…


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> Thank you so much @hillsidegirl!


My pleasure! I feel that there is such a unique bond among Moynat enthusiasts (especially in the US since the brand is not nearly as common here), so I am so happy to help in any way I can. 

I hope you find your perfect match.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

m_ichele said:


> I got these pix from my SA. Rejane pm is blue steel. I’m going to check out gaby pm in ocean this week  but I have gaby pm in peacock already so I don’t know if I want to buy the same style. And as much as I find ocean beautiful, I’m also not sure if it’s a color that’s useful for me since I could use black or grey in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233250
> View attachment 5233246
> View attachment 5233247
> 
> View attachment 5233248
> View attachment 5233249


The color of this Gabrielle is gorgeous!  do you know what color is it? Is it Scarlett?


----------



## m_ichele

Hanna Wilson said:


> The color of this Gabrielle is gorgeous!  do you know what color is it? Is it Scarlett?


I’m sorry, I don’t know what color it is, but I can try to find out.


----------



## m_ichele

@Hanna Wilson the Gabrielle is coral


----------



## Hanna Wilson

m_ichele said:


> @Hanna Wilson the Gabrielle is coral


Do you know if it is available in SCP?


----------



## m_ichele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Do you know if it is available in SCP?


They only have one and right now it’s on hold for a client.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

m_ichele said:


> They only have one and right now it’s on hold for a client.


Oh no  do you know if they expect more?


----------



## m_ichele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh no  do you know if they expect more?


I don’t know but i can ask for you tomorrow when I go to the boutique. And you never know, the other client may pass so there’s still hope!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

m_ichele said:


> I don’t know but i can ask for you tomorrow when I go to the boutique. And you never know, the other client may pass so there’s still hope!


That would be great. Please let me know! I would be interested in getting this bag if it became available.


----------



## m_ichele

Fresh from the boutique, here’s my ocean gaby pm! We’re bag twins @hillsidegirl  Your pictures were fantastic, but seeing her in person was Wow! I still debated on buying another gaby but the color and the fact Moynat isn’t ubiquitous pushed me over the edge. While I was there a black Gabrielle pm seriously tempted me because that’s been on my hitlist since the boutique opened but maybe my SA can hide it in a corner until I come back for her
@Hanna Wilson, there’s another coral Gabrielle bb in NY. Or Maybe you can order one by paying a full deposit and it will come from Paris. Hth and good luck! Hope you get your beauty!


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique, here’s my ocean gaby pm! We’re bag twins @hillsidegirl


You just made my day! I am so happy she found a fabulous new home with you! Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!


----------



## m_ichele

My fraternal bag twins   Miss Peacock and Miss Ocean


----------



## Hanna Wilson

m_ichele said:


> Fresh from the boutique, here’s my ocean gaby pm! We’re bag twins @hillsidegirl  Your pictures were fantastic, but seeing her in person was Wow! I still debated on buying another gaby but the color and the fact Moynat isn’t ubiquitous pushed me over the edge. While I was there a black Gabrielle pm seriously tempted me because that’s been on my hitlist since the boutique opened but maybe my SA can hide it in a corner until I come back for her
> @Hanna Wilson, there’s another coral Gabrielle bb in NY. Or Maybe you can order one by paying a full deposit and it will come from Paris. Hth and good luck! Hope you get your beauty!


Thank you so much @m_ichele, it was very helpful.


----------



## mystar9898

hillsidegirl said:


> @m_ichele - i thought I would add one more photo for you since I know you were concerned about Ocean leaning too close to black under certain lights. Here is the Gaby next to my black Gabrielle (I took this photo in the darkest part of my house, so the Ocean looks its darkest). Obviously in full sunlight the two colors are not even close.
> 
> View attachment 5234094





m_ichele said:


> My fraternal bag twins   Miss Peacock and Miss Ocean
> View attachment 5236568



Thank you @hillsidegirl and @m_ichele for sharing your beautiful Gaby PMs  I currently have a Gaby BB and a Gabrielle BB and your photos are making me want a Gaby PM!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hi, paris has the Gabrielle in eggplant available now. I just ordered mine and it’s en route for delivery. You may want to email paris to check.



Have you received your bag ? If you've got time, could you post a photo ? Thanks in advance


----------



## respekt333

I recently discovered Moynat because another forum mentioned it. And I think I read 90% of all the pages lol. So I was debating on a gaby BB or a Gabrielle BB/PM. And then someone mentioned the hermes 24/24 21cm size and I was so intrigued and it also made my heart pitter patter. And then I watched a review and then my heart knew.. I need a gaby BB and a Gabrielle in my life, especially since my name starts with an M. Hoping to visit SCP next month to finally see them in real life 
Btw I love how amazing everyone in this thread in!


----------



## m_ichele

Glad to see you here! They’re so lovely at SCP and will definitely take care of you! I’m an M too so gaby/Gabrielle are my favorites. Hope you find what you’re looking for and feel free to mull things over here and pick our brains when the need arises


----------



## peacelovesequin

Booklady said:


> Going to Paris next week and looking love the Moynat bags. Does anyone know how the prices in Paris compare to purchasing it online at 24S or other venues? The NYC store is no longer open.  Thanks for any suggestions.



How was the pricing when you went? Was there a major difference?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Gabrielle BB in coral.                              Dear @m_ichele thank you so much for making it happen                   Perfect color for my Alaia dress


----------



## m_ichele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Gabrielle BB in coral.                              Dear @m_ichele thank you so much for making it happen                   Perfect color for my Alaia dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244916
> View attachment 5244917


Absolutely stunning @Hanna Wilson!! I’m so glad the intel helped you, congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## LJNLori

respekt333 said:


> I recently discovered Moynat because another forum mentioned it. And I think I read 90% of all the pages lol. So I was debating on a gaby BB or a Gabrielle BB/PM. And then someone mentioned the hermes 24/24 21cm size and I was so intrigued and it also made my heart pitter patter. And then I watched a review and then my heart knew.. I need a gaby BB and a Gabrielle in my life, especially since my name starts with an M. Hoping to visit SCP next month to finally see them in real life
> Btw I love how amazing everyone in this thread in!


What a nice post.  I love my Gabby so much, it's pretty much my favorite bag.  I hope you get one and really love it too!


----------



## allaboutthe_bag

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> Have you received your bag ? If you've got time, could you post a photo ? Thanks in advance


Hey there, I’ve just seen your message and I did receive my Gabrielle PM in eggplant recently and I love it alot
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. She’s a chameleon colour and sometimes looks burgundy/maroon/purple in different lighting. Eggplant is definitely an apt name.


----------



## konacoffee

People who got their canvas items personalized - did you ask for personalization at the time of purchase or were you able to bring in a bag you previously purchased and get it customized?

I don't want to add another item to my collection at this time, so I was thinking about asking for my canvas tote to be customized. Any insights on this?


----------



## Cool Breeze

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hey there, I’ve just seen your message and I did receive my Gabrielle PM in eggplant recently and I love it alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245226
> View attachment 5245227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She’s a chameleon colour and sometimes looks burgundy/maroon/purple in different lighting. Eggplant is definitely an apt name.


Twins!  It’s one of the best colors in my wardrobe because it goes with just about everything.  I know you’ll get as many compliments as I do.  Congratulations!


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi! First time posting in this thread! I am interested in the Rejane (small) - does anyone here own one and can tell me the pros and cons of the bag?


----------



## kipp

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi! First time posting in this thread! I am interested in the Rejane (small) - does anyone here own one and can tell me the pros and cons of the bag?


I'm not sure which model you are referring to by saying "small"---there is the nano (tiny), the BB (which I consider to be small); and the next model up (MM) which is medium, but not sure if they are making this size anymore).  I have the BB in black with gold hardware and I love it.  I don't wear it as a daily bag---it's just too small for that.  But it's fantastic as a going out bag and looks so elegant.  
Since it is SO structured it doesn't hold that much (I can get my keys, iphone 12, a small wallet, lipstick, and maybe something else small in it)---one might consider that a con.  But I don't as I never intended it to be a daily knock-around bag. 
It is so beautifully made and durable.  I have had no scratches on the leather, only a few small ones on the hardware, now after almost two years.  Some people complain about the clasp but I have had no issues with it.  
Hope this helps!


----------



## ClaphamTulip

kipp said:


> I'm not sure which model you are referring to by saying "small"---there is the nano (tiny), the BB (which I consider to be small); and the next model up (MM) which is medium, but not sure if they are making this size anymore).  I have the BB in black with gold hardware and I love it.  I don't wear it as a daily bag---it's just too small for that.  But it's fantastic as a going out bag and looks so elegant.
> Since it is SO structured it doesn't hold that much (I can get my keys, iphone 12, a small wallet, lipstick, and maybe something else small in it)---one might consider that a con.  But I don't as I never intended it to be a daily knock-around bag.
> It is so beautifully made and durable.  I have had no scratches on the leather, only a few small ones on the hardware, now after almost two years.  Some people complain about the clasp but I have had no issues with it.
> Hope this helps!




Thank you so much! Yes I meant the BB and that's super helpful!


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> I'm not sure which model you are referring to by saying "small"---there is the nano (tiny), the BB (which I consider to be small); and the next model up (MM) which is medium, but not sure if they are making this size anymore).  I have the BB in black with gold hardware and I love it.  I don't wear it as a daily bag---it's just too small for that.  But it's fantastic as a going out bag and looks so elegant.
> Since it is SO structured it doesn't hold that much (I can get my keys, iphone 12, a small wallet, lipstick, and maybe something else small in it)---one might consider that a con.  But I don't as I never intended it to be a daily knock-around bag.
> It is so beautifully made and durable.  I have had no scratches on the leather, only a few small ones on the hardware, now after almost two years.  Some people complain about the clasp but I have had no issues with it.
> Hope this helps!


The PM is in between the BB and the MM.  BB is 20 cm, PM is 26, MM is no longer (was 30).


----------



## kipp

bagnut1 said:


> The PM is in between the BB and the MM.  BB is 20 cm, PM is 26, MM is no longer (was 30).


Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## konacoffee

I saw this online! Does anyone know what color this is? It looks dusty pink to me, but I'm not sure if it's the lighting or if it's actually pink or not.


----------



## bagnut1

kipp said:


> Thank you for correcting me!


Also I almost forgot - there was (back in the Ramesh era) a GM Rejane, 35cm too - very limited production, never in "regular" collection.  Gorgeous but heavy.  I think the only colors it was produced in were black and taupe.


----------



## odette57

konacoffee said:


> I saw this online! Does anyone know what color this is? It looks dusty pink to me, but I'm not sure if it's the lighting or if it's actually pink or not.


It looks like parme?


----------



## konacoffee

odette57 said:


> It looks like parme?



Thanks! It does look like Parme based on what I googled.

It seems like they released awhile back with Palladium HW and it looks even better. I do like gold hardware too, but Im  starting to miss the palladium pieces.


----------



## Mayann

How would I know if my moynat is authentic? I don't have the card and no serial.


----------



## optimisticqt

Can someone confirm whether Ramesh's Limousine BB (with crossbody strap) was lined in leather or cloth? Aside from Fleur, I was under the impression that everyone was leather lined. Thank you for your wisdom!


----------



## lill_canele

Current stock at south coast plaza. There’s also a black Gaby BB that I didn’t take a photo of. (There are 2 emeralds. No eggplants, sold out.)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone know if there will be a sale again this year?


----------



## hillsidegirl

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a sale again this year?


This is pure speculation but I doubt it. I think the prior sales were offered to clear out any of the remaining discontinued Ramesh inventory. Unless they’re planning to discontinue something else from the current line, I think the sales are over.


----------



## bagnut1

hillsidegirl said:


> This is pure speculation but I doubt it. I think the prior sales were offered to clear out any of the remaining discontinued Ramesh inventory. Unless they’re planning to discontinue something else from the current line, I think the sales are over.


That’s my take too. If there does come to be another sale that will not be good news I fear.


----------



## NewBe

To those Moynat and Hermes lovers out there,

Would you happen to know which Hermes color would Moynat’s Eggplant color correspond to?

TIA


----------



## pinkorchid20

NewBe said:


> To those Moynat and Hermes lovers out there,
> 
> Would you happen to know which Hermes color would Moynat’s Eggplant color correspond to?
> 
> TIA


I would say comparing the pressed leathers, the closest (depending on H's batch) would be Raisin, but to my eyes it's not a 100% match.


----------



## NewBe

pinkorchid20 said:


> I would say comparing the pressed leathers, the closest (depending on H's batch) would be Raisin, but to my eyes it's not a 100% match.


thanks so much.


----------



## NewBe

Anyone know what colors are available for Gaby BB?

TIA


----------



## lill_canele

Brought my new bag baby home today!
A gift from my husband


----------



## Cool Breeze

lill_canele said:


> Brought my new bag baby home today!
> A gift from my husband
> 
> View attachment 5262873


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful bag and it looks great on you.


----------



## ardenp

Just got this Voyage Nano in Scarlet and so excited to try a pop of color! This mini bag is super functional for me as I have the Galaxy flip phone.  Hope you enjoy the eye candy, thanks for letting me share! The quality is amazing and the staff at the SCP boutique could not be nicer. I've really enjoyed the whole Moynat experience, might get addicted!


----------



## Annawakes

optimisticqt said:


> Can someone confirm whether Ramesh's Limousine BB (with crossbody strap) was lined in leather or cloth? Aside from Fleur, I was under the impression that everyone was leather lined. Thank you for your wisdom!


Hi!  I saw your post a while ago but just today took out my Limo bb to wear.  The interior is mostly lined in cloth, except there is leather piping along the edges, and a leather slip pocket.  I took a picture.


----------



## Cool Breeze

ardenp said:


> Just got this Voyage Nano in Scarlet and so excited to try a pop of color! This mini bag is super functional for me as I have the Galaxy flip phone.  Hope you enjoy the eye candy, thanks for letting me share! The quality is amazing and the staff at the SCP boutique could not be nicer. I've really enjoyed the whole Moynat experience, might get addicted!


Congratulations!  Love the color!  Wear it in good health


----------



## optimisticqt

Thank you @Annawakes. It's been hard to track down the little details for discontinued styles. This is super helpful info!


----------



## KFashion

I am a Moynat newbie. Looking at the Voyage PM. I am comparing it to the Asprey Steamer. Does anyone have the Voyage that can speak to wearability and how much it holds?


----------



## KFashion

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations on your new bags!!!!
> Please, keep us informed on how much you love using your Voyage.


Is the Voyage PM?


----------



## Sourisbrune

KFashion said:


> Is the Voyage PM?


I believe there is just one size. If I’m incorrect, somebody please correct me.


----------



## KFashion

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe there is just one size. If I’m incorrect, somebody please correct me.


Thank you! I ordered the PM and have my fingers crossed it will fit all of my things. I was comparing it to the Asprey Steamer and Valextra Brera. Would love to hear anyone's thoughts if they have any of these bags.


----------



## aurora29

Just got my SO Rejane 23 last week. Have not unboxed it yet () but this is a lovely photo of it sent by my SA


----------



## ardenp

aurora29 said:


> Just got my SO Rejane 23 last week. Have not unboxed it yet () but this is a lovely photo of it sent by my SA


Gorgeous! what aspects about the bag did you choose for the SO?


----------



## Sourisbrune

KFashion said:


> Thank you! I ordered the PM and have my fingers crossed it will fit all of my things. I was comparing it to the Asprey Steamer and Valextra Brera. Would love to hear anyone's thoughts if they have any of these bags.


Congratulations! The Asprey and Valextra are similar, but I prefer the Moynat. Excellent choice. Please share photos.


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> I believe there is just one size. If I’m incorrect, somebody please correct me.


Hi @Sourisbrune There’s nano size in addition to pm voyage. It’s very cute!


----------



## Sourisbrune

NYC:


Rejane BB in Saffron yellow


Gabrielle BB in Storm and Coral


Rejane PM in Lie De Vin


----------



## LJNLori

Sourisbrune said:


> NYC:
> View attachment 5265882
> 
> Rejane BB in Saffron yellow
> View attachment 5265883
> 
> Gabrielle BB in Storm and Coral
> View attachment 5265884
> 
> Rejane PM in Lie De Vin
> View attachment 5265885


The Lie De Vin is gorgeous!  (well they all are, but this is my favorite today).


----------



## aurora29

ardenp said:


> Gorgeous! what aspects about the bag did you choose for the SO?


The size, which is in between the bb and the pm. So it is only available on so.


----------



## KFashion

Sourisbrune said:


> Congratulations! The Asprey and Valextra are similar, but I prefer the Moynat. Excellent choice. Please share photos.


Absolutely! It will arrive Tuesday


----------



## Olylifter

Wow Storm is so pretty in the Gabrielle BB! Would be a strong contender if I were ever seeking out more of a neutral color!



Sourisbrune said:


> Gabrielle BB in Storm and Coral
> View attachment 5265884


----------



## konacoffee

Sourisbrune said:


> Rejane PM in Lie De Vin
> View attachment 5265885



I can't help but to feel like this would be exquisite with palladium hardware instead. I love this color.


----------



## LJNLori

konacoffee said:


> I can't help but to feel like this would be exquisite with palladium hardware instead. I love this color.


I could not agree more!  Would be perfection.  Can it be special ordered?


----------



## pinkorchid20

konacoffee said:


> I can't help but to feel like this would be exquisite with palladium hardware instead. I love this color.


I’d appreciate more palladium options in general. Paris informed me that gold was more popular in their main markets which is why they would focus on it for now, but I wish they’d at least keep a few options for their seasonal colours given there seems to be interest in palladium as well.


----------



## KFashion

I compared the Voyage to the Asprey London and went with the Voyage even though I prefer a tote style for ease of access. My Voyage is here! It's by far the nicest bag I have ever owned. Incredible quality. The logo on the push button does not bother me since it is etched and appears subtle (IMO). And the push button is so easy to use - I am glad it is larger for functionality. It's also the smallest bag I have used in a long time and I need to get used to the lack of pockets. Any suggestions for an insert or just lots of SLG pouches? 

The peacock Gaby is next on my list, but would much prefer palladium over gold and I don't see that as an option.


----------



## Beauty2c

KFashion said:


> I compared the Voyage to the Asprey London and went with the Voyage even though I prefer a tote style for ease of access. My Voyage is here! It's by far the nicest bag I have ever owned. Incredible quality. The logo on the push button does not bother me since it is etched and appears subtle (IMO). And the push button is so easy to use - I am glad it is larger for functionality. It's also the smallest bag I have used in a long time and I need to get used to the lack of pockets. Any suggestions for an insert or just lots of SLG pouches?
> 
> The peacock Gaby is next on my list, but would much prefer palladium over gold and I don't see that as an option.
> 
> View attachment 5268656
> View attachment 5268657


This is so beautiful!! For the palladium peacock Gaby, I think you can just ask the boutique to order one.  I don't think it will be a special order.  For inserts, I used heavy duty felt to custom made one for Gaby.  It works perfectly as a liner without bulk.  See thread #7024 and #7072.


----------



## KFashion

lilinko said:


> This is so beautiful!! For the palladium peacock Gaby, I think you can just ask the boutique to order one.  I don't think it will be a special order.  For inserts, I used heavy duty felt to custom made one for Gaby.  It works perfectly as a liner without bulk.  See thread #7024 and #7072.


Thank you!!! I will check those out. And started saving for the Gaby today. I am addicted!


----------



## konacoffee

ardenp said:


> Just got this Voyage Nano in Scarlet and so excited to try a pop of color! This mini bag is super functional for me as I have the Galaxy flip phone.  Hope you enjoy the eye candy, thanks for letting me share! The quality is amazing and the staff at the SCP boutique could not be nicer. I've really enjoyed the whole Moynat experience, might get addicted!



OMG! It's a fellow Z Flip owner!! Hahaha. 

Congrats on your new bag!! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ardenp

konacoffee said:


> OMG! It's a fellow Z Flip owner!! Hahaha.
> 
> Congrats on your new bag!! It looks fantastic on you!


Ah, so nice to meet another Flip fan! This phone opened up a whole new world of mini bag possibilities, so dangerous but lovely!


----------



## ardenp

Question for this experienced community - does anyone have a Gabrielle clutch, and can you share your thoughts about it? Having been looking for a sleek but fancy dinner out bag, which is also easy to take traveling, and this looks to fit the bill in many ways. I had been considering Kelly pochette but it seems unlikely that I will see one in my lifetime at this current point in time!


----------



## ardenp

KFashion said:


> I compared the Voyage to the Asprey London and went with the Voyage even though I prefer a tote style for ease of access. My Voyage is here! It's by far the nicest bag I have ever owned. Incredible quality. The logo on the push button does not bother me since it is etched and appears subtle (IMO). And the push button is so easy to use - I am glad it is larger for functionality. It's also the smallest bag I have used in a long time and I need to get used to the lack of pockets. Any suggestions for an insert or just lots of SLG pouches?
> 
> The peacock Gaby is next on my list, but would much prefer palladium over gold and I don't see that as an option.
> 
> View attachment 5268656
> View attachment 5268657


This bag is stunning, enjoy! I have been ambivalent about how I feel about the round Voyage hardware (though I still got the Nano) but the hardware looks amazing in this color combination. What's the exact color of your bag? Agree with others on hoping for more PHW.


----------



## m_ichele

ardenp said:


> Question for this experienced community - does anyone have a Gabrielle clutch, and can you share your thoughts about it? Having been looking for a sleek but fancy dinner out bag, which is also easy to take traveling, and this looks to fit the bill in many ways. I had been considering Kelly pochette but it seems unlikely that I will see one in my lifetime at this current point in time!


Gabrielle clutch is beautiful! I don’t know if it’s still in production. Haven’t seen one since pre-pandemic. It’s great because it comes with a strap so you have shoulder carry as an option besides just the hand. 


ardenp said:


> This bag is stunning, enjoy! I have been ambivalent about how I feel about the round Voyage hardware (though I still got the Nano) but the hardware looks amazing in this color combination. What's the exact color of your bag? Agree with others on hoping for more PHW.


I saw a pale blue satin calf leather voyage with PHW a few days ago at the boutique and it was a beautiful combo. I wasn’t a fan of the round closure but it didn’t look as large in PHW.


----------



## Christofle

ardenp said:


> Question for this experienced community - does anyone have a Gabrielle clutch, and can you share your thoughts about it? Having been looking for a sleek but fancy dinner out bag, which is also easy to take traveling, and this looks to fit the bill in many ways. I had been considering Kelly pochette but it seems unlikely that I will see one in my lifetime at this current point in time!


It’s a gorgeous bag inside and out. They have a dressier version in box and a more casual option in pebbles calf (omitting exotics). The closure adds just the right amount of pizzazz to an outfit without being too much.

It’s also has a nice amount of interior space for all the essentials!


----------



## Beauty2c

Marina Bay Sands in Singapore has one. 









						Gabrielle Clutch
					

1. Taurillon blush leather with textile lining 2. Dimensions: 23X21X14cm 3. Metal: Palladium 4. Hand stitched handles, detachable strap 5. Perforated seal, edge painting 6. Made in France




					shoppes.marinabaysands.com


----------



## ardenp

Christofle said:


> It’s a gorgeous bag inside and out. They have a dressier version in box and a more casual option in pebbles calf (omitting exotics). The closure adds just the right amount of pizzazz to an outfit without being too much.
> 
> It’s also has a nice amount of interior space for all the essentials!


Ah, it comes in box too? That would be amazing. I'm told that black only comes in GHW but this might change later,  so not sure if I should wait or consider SO. It's hard to do an SO without having an he bag in person.  And apparently it also comes in tourtorelle with PHW which is such a gorgeous color.  So I'm confused,  tourterelle or black,  which to choose? Black always seems more practical.


----------



## Christofle

ardenp said:


> Ah, it comes in box too? That would be amazing. I'm told that black only comes in GHW but this might change later,  so not sure if I should wait or consider SO. It's hard to do an SO without having an he bag in person.  And apparently it also comes in tourtorelle with PHW which is such a gorgeous color.  So I'm confused,  tourterelle or black,  which to choose? Black always seems more practical.


Ask for detailed photos from the SA! As for current offers, I'm not current at all with what's happening in stores. Tourterelle is a lovely colour and soften the look of the bag considerably. My GF has been wanting to get a rejane PM in that colour.


----------



## KFashion

ardenp said:


> This bag is stunning, enjoy! I have been ambivalent about how I feel about the round Voyage hardware (though I still got the Nano) but the hardware looks amazing in this color combination. What's the exact color of your bag? Agree with others on hoping for more PHW.


The color is  Tourterelle. I really liked the Paon and was torn but wanted silver hardware and wasn't sure how silver would blend with the Paon.


----------



## KFashion

ardenp said:


> This bag is stunning, enjoy! I have been ambivalent about how I feel about the round Voyage hardware (though I still got the Nano) but the hardware looks amazing in this color combination. What's the exact color of your bag? Agree with others on hoping for more PHW.


It is  Tourterelle. I really liked the Paon but wasn't sure how the silver would blend with it.


----------



## KFashion

I'm also looking for a preloved Josephine PM (the larger size) if anyone knows of any!


----------



## savoy85

KFashion said:


> I'm also looking for a preloved Josephine PM (the larger size) if anyone knows of any!


Hopefully others will chime in but I haven't seen too many Josephine MM's on the resale market (and I've been on the hunt!). Ann's Fabulous Finds and Vestiaire had some PM's last I checked, and 24s had both MM/PM's before they removed old stock. 

Best of luck!


----------



## KFashion

savoy85 said:


> Hopefully others will chime in but I haven't seen too many Josephine MM's on the resale market (and I've been on the hunt!). Ann's Fabulous Finds and Vestiaire had some PM's last I checked, and 24s had both MM/PM's before they removed old stock.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you! I have Vestiaire and AFF websites pulled up to check daily, but didn't know about 24S having preloved. Thank you!


----------



## savoy85

KFashion said:


> Thank you! I have Vestiaire and AFF websites pulled up to check daily, but didn't know about 24S having preloved. Thank you!


Of course! Just to clarify: For 24s, I meant before Ramesh left they had previously listed both sizes of the Josephine. Once Moynat started removing all old stock, the Josephine disappeared from the 24s website (or it sold out). I don't think they sell preloved, at least not Moynat. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Beauty2c

I believe 24S carries all new stuff.


----------



## bagnut1

lilinko said:


> I believe 24S carries all new stuff.


absolutely


----------



## KFashion

savoy85 said:


> Of course! Just to clarify: For 24s, I meant before Ramesh left they had previously listed both sizes of the Josephine. Once Moynat started removing all old stock, the Josephine disappeared from the 24s website (or it sold out). I don't think they sell preloved, at least not Moynat. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


Thank you! I will keep my eyes peeled for one to pop up! I love the tote like shape. I find that easier to get in and out of than a flap when on the go. That's proving to be hard to find! I've still got my eye on the Asprey Steamer though.


----------



## mystar9898

Olylifter said:


> Wow Storm is so pretty in the Gabrielle BB! Would be a strong contender if I were ever seeking out more of a neutral color!



I have this exact bag in storm from last year...I guess they're repeating the color!


----------



## konacoffee

Let's share wishlists/bag comparisons!

For 2022 I'm considering the following purchases:

SO Rejane 23 in a dusty pink & palladium HW
Voyage PM in Tourterelle or Gaby MM in Taupe and PHW
Deep Purple Gaby PM
A nice dusty pink bag takes priority as I've been trying to hunt one down for awhile now. I also asked my SA about potentially customizing my canvas tote to feature my cats somehow, so that's something I may do in 2022. 

What's on your wishlists for 2022? Or are you satisfied with your current collections? If so, what were your favorite bags to use in 2021? For me, my favorite was probably the Danse PM! So functional and lightweight!


----------



## KFashion

konacoffee said:


> Let's share wishlists/bag comparisons!
> 
> For 2022 I'm considering the following purchases:
> 
> SO Rejane 23 in a dusty pink & palladium HW
> Voyage PM in Tourterelle or Gaby MM in Taupe and PHW
> Deep Purple Gaby PM
> A nice dusty pink bag takes priority as I've been trying to hunt one down for awhile now. I also asked my SA about potentially customizing my canvas tote to feature my cats somehow, so that's something I may do in 2022.
> 
> What's on your wishlists for 2022? Or are you satisfied with your current collections? If so, what were your favorite bags to use in 2021? For me, my favorite was probably the Danse PM! So functional and lightweight!


Love this idea! I just bought the Asprey Steamer in black and it hasn't arrived yet. I also have the Moynat Voyage PM in tourterelle and I am in LOVE with the color. It's a bit too small but I love it. So hunting for:

Moynat Josephine MM
And researching other options in case I can't find it. I reached out to Peter Nitz but don't love the Dream bag (the wings bothered me).


----------



## Tonimichelle

KFashion said:


> Love this idea! I just bought the Asprey Steamer in black and it hasn't arrived yet. I also have the Moynat Voyage PM in tourterelle and I am in LOVE with the color. It's a bit too small but I love it. So hunting for:
> 
> Moynat Josephine MM
> And researching other options in case I can't find it. I reached out to Peter Nitz but don't love the Dream bag (the wings bothered me).


I’m not sure if it’s ok in this thread (although I can’t find a more suitable one!) but I’d love to see your Asprey bag when it arrives and get your thoughts on it please. They have some beautiful bags, but I’ve never seen them in person and not really fancying a trip into London at the moment.


----------



## KFashion

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure if it’s ok in this thread (although I can’t find a more suitable one!) but I’d love to see your Asprey bag when it arrives and get your thoughts on it please. They have some beautiful bags, but I’ve never seen them in person and not really fancying a trip into London at the moment.


I haven't found another Asprey specific thread so happy to post pictures here when it finally arrives! Everyone's conversations and pics in here helped me decide on it. Love this forum as a resource.


----------



## Tonimichelle

KFashion said:


> I haven't found another Asprey specific thread so happy to post pictures here when it finally arrives! Everyone's conversations and pics in here helped me decide on it. Love this forum as a resource.


That would be great, thank you


----------



## cyrill

allaboutthe_bag said:


> Hey there, I’ve just seen your message and I did receive my Gabrielle PM in eggplant recently and I love it alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245226
> View attachment 5245227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She’s a chameleon colour and sometimes looks burgundy/maroon/purple in different lighting. Eggplant is definitely an apt name.




Hi if it doesn't trouble you can you show more pictures of this bag? I really love the color but I'm not sure with the PM size.


----------



## TraceySH

I know the new version of the limousine isn't the fan favorite b/c of the "LV bling" clasp, but for ME, the size is perfect. I really like    the bag...def something I would order in other colors or SO!


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> I know the new version of the limousine isn't the fan favorite b/c of the "LV bling" clasp, but for ME, the size is perfect. I really like    the bag...def something I would order in other colors or SO!
> 
> View attachment 5276368
> View attachment 5276369


Lovely purchase! You’re the one using it so in the end, it’s your opinion that matters the most    The color you chose is gorgeous. I was an early critic of the new designs primarily because of the locks but considering their history as trunk makers, they make sense. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## LJNLori

TraceySH said:


> I know the new version of the limousine isn't the fan favorite b/c of the "LV bling" clasp, but for ME, the size is perfect. I really like    the bag...def something I would order in other colors or SO!
> 
> View attachment 5276368
> View attachment 5276369


Why isn't this bag on their website?  It looks like a nice Kelly like bag for everyday use.  I am heading to SCP next week and am really looking forward to visiting Moynat in person.  Do you think this bag is a boutique only bag?


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> Lovely purchase! You’re the one using it so in the end, it’s your opinion that matters the most    The color you chose is gorgeous. I was an early critic of the new designs primarily because of the locks but considering their history as trunk makers, they make sense. Enjoy your new bag!


Very true and good point. Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

LJNLori said:


> Why isn't this bag on their website?  It looks like a nice Kelly like bag for everyday use.  I am heading to SCP next week and am really looking forward to visiting Moynat in person.  Do you think this bag is a boutique only bag?


MAYBE - so this came from SCP, Bobby is my SA there. I saw this quite awhile ago & was waiting for it to come in! I think he got this one and a blue?? I know they are limited BUT they are available for SO in multiple colors/ leathers. I can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## ardenp

TraceySH said:


> I know the new version of the limousine isn't the fan favorite b/c of the "LV bling" clasp, but for ME, the size is perfect. I really like    the bag...def something I would order in other colors or SO!
> 
> View attachment 5276368
> View attachment 5276369


Congrats on this bag! What is the official color? I do love the shape and lines of this bag,  is it heavy?


----------



## TraceySH

ardenp said:


> Congrats on this bag! What is the official color? I do love the shape and lines of this bag,  is it heavy?


Tourtourelle! It's not heavy but weighty, in a good way, to me. I hate when they are so light b/c I like    feeling the weight of the leather. For instance, I don't like     chèvre or epsom birkins b/c they are too light for me, I like     togo or clemence (my personal favorite). This is the most like    togo...


----------



## ardenp

TraceySH said:


> Tourtourelle! It's not heavy but weighty, in a good way, to me. I hate when they are so light b/c I like    feeling the weight of the leather. For instance, I don't like     chèvre or epsom birkins b/c they are too light for me, I like     togo or clemence (my personal favorite). This is the most like    togo...


I love the reinforced corners, functional but also adds nice design touch. This is a great color for this bag,  enjoy!


----------



## TraceySH

ardenp said:


> I love the reinforced corners, functional but also adds nice design touch. This is a great color for this bag,  enjoy!


Also has metal feet underneath...which was a must for me.


----------



## trunkdevil

TraceySH said:


> I know the new version of the limousine isn't the fan favorite b/c of the "LV bling" clasp, but for ME, the size is perfect. I really like    the bag...def something I would order in other colors or SO!
> 
> View attachment 5276368
> View attachment 5276369


I love it! Congrats


----------



## TraceySH

lvisland said:


> I love it! Congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Was watching Emily in Paris and Emily was carrying a nano rejane!

She has awful “fashion” throughout the whole show but the bag is one of the few things I do like!


----------



## latrappiste

Hello ladies this is my first post as I am trying to decide on my first Moynat purchase - a preloved mini Rejane. I do not understand how does Moynat trace their bags to the original artisan who made  them or in general back to their manufacturing process if the bags have no serial number. Or do they have one? I am confused as I understood there is no serial number yet the bag I am contemplating does have one inside the bag: five characters (one capital letter followed by a four digit number) on the lining on the right side as you look inside the bag from the front, close to the back wall (the one with the pochet). Did any of you check very carefully inside their bags? Thank you so much.


----------



## v_bianca_m

latrappiste said:


> Hello ladies this is my first post as I am trying to decide on my first Moynat purchase - a preloved mini Rejane. I do not understand how does Moynat trace their bags to the original artisan who made  them or in general back to their manufacturing process if the bags have no serial number. Or do they have one? I am confused as I understood there is no serial number yet the bag I am contemplating does have one inside the bag: five characters (one capital letter followed by a four digit number) on the lining on the right side as you look inside the bag from the front, close to the back wall (the one with the pochet). Did any of you check very carefully inside their bags? Thank you so much.



Hi,

I have a Loulou bag that I've bought around one and a half year ago, but just double checked and it doesn't have any serial number inside - leather is satin calf and interior is called pearl calf if I remember well. It's a very smooth light beige, so difficult to miss a detail like an embossed number. It came with the care instructions, an authenticity certificate (which is not related to the bag itself in any way as I can see), the bar code and the material (see attached). I don't think they make this model now under the new CD, so maybe this has changed for the recent bags and they've added serial numbers? Let' see if other members know more on this maybe.

I hope this helps,


----------



## v_bianca_m

Hi, everyone,

I have a question for this lovely Moynat community here - I'm contemplating a Gabrielle (either mini, which I love a bit more in terms of proportions or petite PM, which is a more practical size / a wiser decision). I haven't found a color that makes my heart sing yet and that's missing from my collection though. What I know for sure is that I want it to be with gold hardware and in carat leather - I love texture, plus it's more care free. Ideally I would like a medium / lighter warm brown (something similar to the gold epsom in Hermes to have a better idea). From the website, the Bourbon shade of the new model called Flori comes close to what I want. 
I asked if possible to do a special order for a Gabrielle in carat bourbon and, unfortunately, the answer I received - not possible. Ideally I would have liked it with contrast white stitching (like the Loulou I talked about in my previous post) - I actually prefer contrast stitching with carat leather better than with satin calf, but I'm fine with tone-on-tone as well eventually. As Gabrielle comes in carat with gold hardware anyway, the only change I need is the color of the bag, so I was surprised and sad to hear it was not possible.

Has anyone had a similar experience or idea about a special order for Gabrielle recently? I remember I read here on the forum some time back that special orders were possible for Gabrielle (with a 20% added cost if I remember well?) Or maybe because Gabrielle is an older model, from Ramesh era and not a model they want to push forward these days? I'm speculating because Gabrielle is not listed under the Icons section on the website and last year there were rumors on getting discontinued? It would be a pity, for me this is still one of the best classic timeless structured top handle bags out there. Anyway, any feedback is appreciated 

Thanks,


----------



## latrappiste

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Loulou bag that I've bought around one and a half year ago, but just double checked and it doesn't have any serial number inside - leather is satin calf and interior is called pearl calf if I remember well. It's a very smooth light beige, so difficult to miss a detail like an embossed number. It came with the care instructions, an authenticity certificate (which is not related to the bag itself in any way as I can see), the bar code and the material (see attached). I don't think they make this model now under the new CD, so maybe this has changed for the recent bags and they've added serial numbers? Let' see if other members know more on this maybe.
> 
> I hope this helps,


Thank you for your quick answer. Here is a pic sent to me by the seller of this bag - you can see a very discrete serial no. The bag looks good but I am suspicious of the serial number and I see there are some pretty well executed fakes on the market available for a few hundred dollars. On the other hand it is strange that Moynat does not uniquely identify each of their items.


----------



## m220888

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Loulou bag that I've bought around one and a half year ago, but just double checked and it doesn't have any serial number inside - leather is satin calf and interior is called pearl calf if I remember well. It's a very smooth light beige, so difficult to miss a detail like an embossed number. It came with the care instructions, an authenticity certificate (which is not related to the bag itself in any way as I can see), the bar code and the material (see attached). I don't think they make this model now under the new CD, so maybe this has changed for the recent bags and they've added serial numbers? Let' see if other members know more on this maybe.
> 
> I hope this helps,



Hi I also have the loulou in petrol blue with the inner flap in khaki. My loulou came with exactly all the things you mentioned and doesn't have a serial number too. When I bought mine in 2020, my SA told me that the bag has already been discontinued. 
I don't have any bags under the current CD so I'm not sure about the addition of serial numbers but all the Moynat bags that I own do not have serial numbers on them.


----------



## v_bianca_m

latrappiste said:


> Thank you for your quick answer. Here is a pic sent to me by the seller of this bag - you can see a very discrete serial no. The bag looks good but I am suspicious of the serial number and I see there are some pretty well executed fakes on the market available for a few hundred dollars. On the other hand it is strange that Moynat does not uniquely identify each of their items.



I've looked again specifically to the place near the flat pocket as shown in your pic and I stretched the stiff leather as much as possible to see under the leather fold (where the middle part is attached to the back of the bag), but no serial number. Interesting, I've never looked for that detail before as I bought it online directly from the Moynat boutique in Paris, so I did not question the authenticity.


----------



## v_bianca_m

m220888 said:


> Hi I also have the loulou in petrol blue with the inner flap in khaki. My loulou came with exactly all the things you mentioned and doesn't have a serial number too. When I bought mine in 2020, my SA told me that the bag has already been discontinued.
> I don't have any bags under the current CD so I'm not sure about the addition of serial numbers but all the Moynat bags that I own do not have serial numbers on them.
> View attachment 5288527
> View attachment 5288525



Happy to see another Loulou in petrol blue   I bought it online, based on pics only, so I was stressed about the color - which is chameleonic, looking more teal or denim or navy depending on the light - but when I got it, I was very happy with it. Did not get the chance to wear it though, due to limited social life these days + worried about the satin calf + having too many handbags in my collection. Have you had the chance to wear it so far? If so, how is the wear & tear? It looks pristine from your pics.

Thanks!


----------



## Beauty2c

latrappiste said:


> Thank you for your quick answer. Here is a pic sent to me by the seller of this bag - you can see a very discrete serial no. The bag looks good but I am suspicious of the serial number and I see there are some pretty well executed fakes on the market available for a few hundred dollars. On the other hand it is strange that Moynat does not uniquely identify each of their items.


My Gaby bought from the boutique in 2021 does not have any serial numbers inside the bag.


----------



## m220888

v_bianca_m said:


> Happy to see another Loulou in petrol blue   I bought it online, based on pics only, so I was stressed about the color - which is chameleonic, looking more teal or denim or navy depending on the light - but when I got it, I was very happy with it. Did not get the chance to wear it though, due to limited social life these days + worried about the satin calf + having too many handbags in my collection. Have you had the chance to wear it so far? If so, how is the wear & tear? It looks pristine from your pics.
> 
> Thanks!


I too only saw the petrol blue loulou from photos before getting it because the store I go to only had the mustard yellow and khaki one in stock. I also preferred the contrast stitching look so my SA had one sent down from Paris. I have used the bag quite a bit since and as with all my other Moynat bags, I'm really surprised with how well they have held up. I really do not take special care of my bags. My SA did suggest to remove the straps from the bag after use to prevent creases but I've never actually done it because its just too troublesome. Despite that, the bag is still good so you have little to worry about when it comes to wear & tear.


----------



## v_bianca_m

m220888 said:


> I too only saw the petrol blue loulou from photos before getting it because the store I go to only had the mustard yellow and khaki one in stock. I also preferred the contrast stitching look so my SA had one sent down from Paris. I have used the bag quite a bit since and as with all my other Moynat bags, I'm really surprised with how well they have held up. I really do not take special care of my bags. My SA did suggest to remove the straps from the bag after use to prevent creases but I've never actually done it because its just too troublesome. Despite that, the bag is still good so you have little to worry about when it comes to wear & tear.


Great, thanks for sharing your experience! Very happy to hear that the bag has held up well despite its smoothest leather (it almost has no texture). The strap came separately in a smaller dust bag, but I put in on when I tried the bag and it remaind on since then. No indentation from staying in the box (only a tiny sign on the edge glazing from the ring). Agree it’s annoying to keep putting and taking off the strap each time you wear it… I’ve observed a small creasing on the top back of the flap from opening it, but that’s to be expected with time from repeatedly manipulating the bag since it’s one big leather piece… Your feedback is encouraging, so looking forward to the first occasion to take her out


----------



## plooshie

v_bianca_m said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I have a question for this lovely Moynat community here - I'm contemplating a Gabrielle (either mini, which I love a bit more in terms of proportions or petite PM, which is a more practical size / a wiser decision). I haven't found a color that makes my heart sing yet and that's missing from my collection though. What I know for sure is that I want it to be with gold hardware and in carat leather - I love texture, plus it's more care free. Ideally I would like a medium / lighter warm brown (something similar to the gold epsom in Hermes to have a better idea). From the website, the Bourbon shade of the new model called Flori comes close to what I want.
> I asked if possible to do a special order for a Gabrielle in carat bourbon and, unfortunately, the answer I received - not possible. Ideally I would have liked it with contrast white stitching (like the Loulou I talked about in my previous post) - I actually prefer contrast stitching with carat leather better than with satin calf, but I'm fine with tone-on-tone as well eventually. As Gabrielle comes in carat with gold hardware anyway, the only change I need is the color of the bag, so I was surprised and sad to hear it was not possible.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience or idea about a special order for Gabrielle recently? I remember I read here on the forum some time back that special orders were possible for Gabrielle (with a 20% added cost if I remember well?) Or maybe because Gabrielle is an older model, from Ramesh era and not a model they want to push forward these days? I'm speculating because Gabrielle is not listed under the Icons section on the website and last year there were rumors on getting discontinued? It would be a pity, for me this is still one of the best classic timeless structured top handle bags out there. Anyway, any feedback is appreciated
> 
> Thanks,



I placed a special order for a Gabrielle BB in natural calf leather (or barenia in H terms) with gold hardware a few months back, so as far as I am aware, Moynat is still taking special orders for Gabrielle.  I did have to pay 20% extra as you've pointed out and also a deposit upfront.  They are certainly pushing the new styles more, but my experience has been that as long as they have the materials for the combination you want, they will make it for you.


----------



## v_bianca_m

plooshie said:


> I placed a special order for a Gabrielle BB in natural calf leather (or barenia in H terms) with gold hardware a few months back, so as far as I am aware, Moynat is still taking special orders for Gabrielle.  I did have to pay 20% extra as you've pointed out and also a deposit upfront.  They are certainly pushing the new styles more, but my experience has been that as long as they have the materials for the combination you want, they will make it for you.



Great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## v_bianca_m

v_bianca_m said:


> Great, thanks for sharing!



UPDATE I've received today from Paris store, after checking with the workshop - good news: they can do a special order for the Gabrielle (carat leather), but I can only choose the color of the leather and hardware. I cannot change the color of the edges, nor the stitching (I would have preferred brown glazing - not a big fan of black glazing on lighter colors - and off-white contrast stitching, but those options are not possible). Also, the cost is a bit higher than expected and a full payment is required. Lead time is between 6 and 8 months, so still weighing my options, before I take a decision.  

Sharing in case someone else here is contemplating a special order...


----------



## silkychic

plooshie said:


> I placed a special order for a Gabrielle BB in natural calf leather (or barenia in H terms) with gold hardware a few months back, so as far as I am aware, Moynat is still taking special orders for Gabrielle.  I did have to pay 20% extra as you've pointed out and also a deposit upfront.  They are certainly pushing the new styles more, but my experience has been that as long as they have the materials for the combination you want, they will make it for you.



Please post a photo when it arrives! I fell in love with the Gabrielle (probably PM size since I’m not a mini bag girl) but don’t know what colour I want. I don’t have a tan/gold back either in my collection.


----------



## fyttine

This forum has helped me so much with choosing my Rejane that I felt compelled to share my new bag with everyone!  Omg I’m sooo in love with this style!!  Can’t wait to get another one in a bright red or mustard yellow . I’ve actually known about the Moynat brand for almost 10 years and never paid much attention to it… somehow recently thought of it and completely fell in love! Partly because of the beautiful photos from forum!


----------



## LJNLori

Has anyone seen this bag in person?  It's not on their website and I didn't see it at SCP last month.  I usually don't like camera bags, but this one is really nice looking.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## konacoffee

LJNLori said:


> Has anyone seen this bag in person?  It's not on their website and I didn't see it at SCP last month.  I usually don't like camera bags, but this one is really nice looking.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290180



I saw it in red last week! SCP has several red items for Lunar New Years, and I believe they will be getting more colors in the coming months. 

Personally, it's not my style at all and I prefer the look of the canvas version as it has some contrast between the trim and canvas. That said, if I recall correctly the pricing isn't too bad (2660 USD I think? Unless I'm confusing that price with the canvas version) and the strap is comfortable and adjustable. If the style is up your alley, then it's definitely worth a look!


----------



## ardenp

Thanks for these pics! I'm excited about these camera bag options, didn't love the painted stripes on the canvas so even though there's a monogram, it's more subtle in a way. I haven't loved camera bag styles thus far but hoping the little top handle might change that.


----------



## ardenp

konacoffee said:


> I saw it in red last week! SCP has several red items for Lunar New Years, and I believe they will be getting more colors in the coming months.
> 
> Personally, it's not my style at all and I prefer the look of the canvas version as it has some contrast between the trim and canvas. That said, if I recall correctly the pricing isn't too bad (2660 USD I think? Unless I'm confusing that price with the canvas version) and the strap is comfortable and adjustable. If the style is up your alley, then it's definitely worth a look!


You are correct,  the price for the red one is $2700...


----------



## LJNLori

ardenp said:


> Thanks for these pics! I'm excited about these camera bag options, didn't love the painted stripes on the canvas so even though there's a monogram, it's more subtle in a way. I haven't loved camera bag styles thus far but hoping the little top handle might change that.


I agree about the stripes, the subtle logo (I actually think the logo looks great on this style) and the handle.  For a camera bag, these are super cute and the price is really reasonable.


----------



## ardenp

I got some more pictures from my SA, including some of a round canvas bag which looks really cute!


----------



## oncloudnineee

Hello, does anyone happen to know if Gabrielle MM has been discontinued?


----------



## tjkcrs

New to Moynat (just spent the last few days reading through this thread!) and I'm so in love with their craftsmanship, their colors, and the leather.  Here's my Gabrielle BB in Storm! (protective stickers still attached, haha)




Also, FWIW... when I was talking to my SA in NYC, he told me that they were going to discontinue the Gaby, but would keep the Gabrielle... and that the brand was going to come out with a lot of new things.


----------



## KFashion

tjkcrs said:


> New to Moynat (just spent the last few days reading through this thread!) and I'm so in love with their craftsmanship, their colors, and the leather.  Here's my Gabrielle BB in Storm! (protective stickers still attached, haha)
> 
> View attachment 5292965
> 
> 
> Also, FWIW... when I was talking to my SA in NYC, he told me that they were going to discontinue the Gaby, but would keep the Gabrielle... and that the brand was going to come out with a lot of new things.


Good to know! Curious to see what is coming ....


----------



## kipp

tjkcrs said:


> New to Moynat (just spent the last few days reading through this thread!) and I'm so in love with their craftsmanship, their colors, and the leather.  Here's my Gabrielle BB in Storm! (protective stickers still attached, haha)
> 
> View attachment 5292965
> 
> 
> Also, FWIW... when I was talking to my SA in NYC, he told me that they were going to discontinue the Gaby, but would keep the Gabrielle... and that the brand was going to come out with a lot of new things.


Discontinuing the Gaby?  Another misguided Moynat decision under Knightly, IMO.


----------



## lill_canele

tjkcrs said:


> New to Moynat (just spent the last few days reading through this thread!) and I'm so in love with their craftsmanship, their colors, and the leather.  Here's my Gabrielle BB in Storm! (protective stickers still attached, haha)
> 
> View attachment 5292965
> 
> 
> Also, FWIW... when I was talking to my SA in NYC, he told me that they were going to discontinue the Gaby, but would keep the Gabrielle... and that the brand was going to come out with a lot of new things.



Beautiful bag! Love the color!   

About the Gaby, that is a bit sad to hear.  Glad I got mine the end of last year.
It's probably the only "soft/slouchy" or less structured bag that I can handle (I usually go for very structured bags.)


----------



## Christofle

kipp said:


> Discontinuing the Gaby?  Another misguided Moynat decision under Knightly, IMO.


Their entire Instagram page feels so uninspired compared to how it was under Ramesh. Such a shame to see a brand fall so far in such a short time.


----------



## bkee

Christofle said:


> Their entire Instagram page feels so uninspired compared to how it was under Ramesh. Such a shame to see a brand fall so far in such a short time.


I have unfollowed their instagram, I just can’t.  

Really sad that they are discontinuing Gaby.


----------



## bkee

I just took my Gaby out a few days ago to dress it up with a new Twilly I got. Such a lovely design to be discontinued.


----------



## Beauty2c

How sad.  I love Goby's semi structured look.  It is so easy to use.  With the support from bottom, the leather does not slouch like clemence H bags.


----------



## Christofle

bkee said:


> I have unfollowed their instagram, I just can’t.
> 
> Really sad that they are discontinuing Gaby.


It appears they even curate who appears on the last tab… 
Looking more and more like Faure le Page and Goyard.


----------



## LJNLori

I was just cleaning out my closet yesterday and looked at my Jypsiere and my Gaby BB and thought, these are really the only two bags I will ever need (well, plus a tote).  The craftsmanship on both are just beyond.  I am so sad they are going to discontinue the Gaby, I thinks it's such a perfect bag.  I might grab a PM soon.


----------



## m_ichele

I can’t believe they would discontinue Gaby. It’s such a great style! I’m glad I bought mine when I did.


----------



## konacoffee

I'm kinda skeptical about the news of them discontinuing the Gaby tbh. It's one of their more iconic bags and makes a lot of sales. Last year there were rumors about discontinuing the Gaby & Gabrielle, but there have been new colors released since then.

Even the Cabotin and Gabrielle Clutch, which were included in the legacy sales, were brought back - though in limited colors. I suspect that the SA's are telling us rumors they hear as they hear them, and then HQ sends the final decision later - so we end up getting an incomplete conversation/story.

Now that I think of it, I did see a preview of some of the upcoming bags expected to be available March. My memory isn't perfect, but I'm confident there were some camera bags and new Gabrielle colors. _Maybe _a new Rejane color? But I don't recall seeing any new seasonal colors for the Gaby.


----------



## lill_canele

konacoffee said:


> I'm kinda skeptical about the news of them discontinuing the Gaby tbh. It's one of their more iconic bags and makes a lot of sales. Last year there were rumors about discontinuing the Gaby & Gabrielle, but there have been new colors released since then.
> 
> Even the Cabotin and Gabrielle Clutch, which were included in the legacy sales, were brought back - though in limited colors. I suspect that the SA's are telling us rumors they hear as they hear them, and then HQ sends the final decision later - so we end up getting an incomplete conversation/story.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I did see a preview of some of the upcoming bags expected to be available March. My memory isn't perfect, but I'm confident there were some camera bags and new Gabrielle colors. _Maybe _a new Rejane color? But I don't recall seeing any new seasonal colors for the Gaby.



I hope so! I haven't asked my SA about this so maybe I'll ask her haha. We'll see I guess!


----------



## optimisticqt

I stopped seeing Gaby on 24S so I am leaning more towards speculating to help justify my next purchase, either a BB in taupe or PM in powder. I love the size of BB as much as I love white(ish) leather.

With that said, does anyone own both Gaby BB (22cm) & PM (29cm)? Which size do you use more? Would PM size be too big on my 5'3 frame?


----------



## ardenp

My SA told me that they are not discontinuing Gaby but that they only produce it now in the classic black and taupe colors, and then will occasionally release other colors seasonally. And doing an SO will continue to be an option.


----------



## Beauty2c

optimisticqt said:


> I stopped seeing Gabby on 24S so I am leaning more towards speculating to help justify my next purchase, either a BB in taupe or PM in powder. I love the size of BB as much as I love white(ish) leather.
> 
> With that said, does anyone own both Gabby BB (22cm) & PM (29cm)? Which size do you use more? Would PM size be too big on my 5'3 frame?


I am 5'2".  Gabby PM is perfect for me.  To me, BB size is too small to carry what I need.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> I stopped seeing Gaby on 24S so I am leaning more towards speculating to help justify my next purchase, either a BB in taupe or PM in powder. I love the size of BB as much as I love white(ish) leather.
> 
> With that said, does anyone own both Gaby BB (22cm) & PM (29cm)? Which size do you use more? Would PM size be too big on my 5'3 frame?


I’m 5’4” and pm’s perfect for what I carry and looks just right to me.  I think bb size in general is good for nights out but gaby bb is too casual for more dressy occasions. I’d prefer Gabrielle bb for that type of situation.


----------



## LJNLori

m_ichele said:


> I’m 5’4” and pm’s perfect for what I carry and looks just right to me.  I think bb size in general is good for nights out but gaby bb is too casual for more dressy occasions. I’d prefer Gabrielle bb for that type of situation.


I only use my BB for nights out. It's just too small for day use.


----------



## tjkcrs

ardenp said:


> My SA told me that they are not discontinuing Gaby but that they only produce it now in the classic black and taupe colors, and then will occasionally release other colors seasonally. And doing an SO will continue to be an option.



That would make sense based on the current stock at the NYC Saks and what two different SAs have said recently. 

My mom wanted a Gaby BB in Emeraude after seeing it on the official Moynat website and she got in contact with an SA at SCP, who told her they didn't have any Gaby BBs in store but offered to do a special order for her in that color. I texted my SA in NYC and_ their_ store had two Gaby BBs in stock - a Black and a Taupe. But he also said there weren't any more Gaby BBs in seasonal colors like Emeraude and the only way to get one would be SO.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My Rejane for today


----------



## cyrill

All these rumor about Gaby is just sad, so I took out mine for a stroll these day (mine is the MM version in Black SHW). Still so pretty after all these years.


----------



## tjkcrs

cyrill said:


> All these rumor about Gaby is just sad, so I took out mine for a stroll these day (mine is the MM version in Black SHW). Still so pretty after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5294413


Your Gaby MM looks GORGEOUS. *___* Love seeing this size because I don't usually see the largest size being posted!


----------



## cyrill

tjkcrs said:


> Your Gaby MM looks GORGEOUS. *___* Love seeing this size because I don't usually see the largest size being posted!



Thank you! Indeed it is such a good size thought sometimes it can be a bit heavy but it’s worth it! (pardon my bare feet I took this picture in hurry)


----------



## cammylove

optimisticqt said:


> I stopped seeing Gaby on 24S so I am leaning more towards speculating to help justify my next purchase, either a BB in taupe or PM in powder. I love the size of BB as much as I love white(ish) leather.
> 
> With that said, does anyone own both Gaby BB (22cm) & PM (29cm)? Which size do you use more? Would PM size be too big on my 5'3 frame?


I also would like to know the answer too. I’m petite and 5’ tall.


----------



## fatcat2523

Got these 2 SLGs.


----------



## optimisticqt

cammylove said:


> I also would like to know the answer too. I’m petite and 5’ tall.



Paris store manager confirmed via email that Gaby is discontinued. My friend and I managed to grab a PM in powder and ocean blue, and IDK if there will be anymore shipments from the workshop. 

So thankful to this group for the intel, advise, photos, because I would have been devastated to miss my Gaby!


----------



## optimisticqt

I am not sure why Moynat.com lists PM as 29cm. Paris told me BB is 22cm and PM is 26cm.


----------



## bkee

optimisticqt said:


> Paris store manager confirmed via email that Gaby is discontinued. My friend and I managed to grab a PM in powder and ocean blue, and IDK if there will be anymore shipments from the workshop.
> 
> So thankful to this group for the intel, advise, photos, because I would have been devastated to miss my Gaby!


Oh it is sad to hear that they have already discontinued Gaby. May I ask when did you grab yours? I wanted to get a PM too.


----------



## optimisticqt

bkee said:


> Oh it is sad to hear that they have already discontinued Gaby. May I ask when did you grab yours? I wanted to get a PM too.



Yesterday morning!


----------



## tjkcrs

optimisticqt said:


> I am not sure why Moynat.com lists PM as 29cm. Paris told me BB is 22cm and PM is 26cm.
> View attachment 5297235


THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL. *____* That blue takes my breath away! And congrats on getting your Gaby before it's gone!


----------



## bkee

optimisticqt said:


> Yesterday morning!


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## cut_andpaste

Can’t help sharing with you girls this lovely piece — 

I was totally overjoyed when receiving this BB Rejane as an anniversary gift from my DH❤️ It’s my favorite colour (Litchis) amongst all the shades of Rejane launched so far.



Weeeheee and I dressed her up for the holiday.


----------



## ardenp

cut_andpaste said:


> Can’t help sharing with you girls this lovely piece —
> 
> I was totally overjoyed when receiving this BB Rejane as an anniversary gift from my DH❤️ It’s my favorite colour (Litchis) amongst all the shades of Rejane launched so far.
> 
> View attachment 5299226
> 
> Weeeheee and I dressed her up for the holiday.


Congratulations,  this is such a lovely color!!


----------



## lill_canele

cut_andpaste said:


> Can’t help sharing with you girls this lovely piece —
> 
> I was totally overjoyed when receiving this BB Rejane as an anniversary gift from my DH❤ It’s my favorite colour (Litchis) amongst all the shades of Rejane launched so far.
> 
> View attachment 5299226
> 
> Weeeheee and I dressed her up for the holiday.



Cute!! I’m usually not a fan of pink or pink-based colors but yours look very pretty!


----------



## ardenp

I owe this bag entirely to LJNLori and this TPF thread, thank you!!! I'm in love with the color Gris Tourtorelle; finally found a neutral to wear with black that isn't black.  And the top handle on this bag changes everything for me.  It's super lightweight. Strap is adjustable (two pieces that attach). I'm 5'2" and this is the strap on its shortest setting. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aurora29

optimisticqt said:


> I am not sure why Moynat.com lists PM as 29cm. Paris told me BB is 22cm and PM is 26cm.
> View attachment 5297235


After I saw the ocean blue, I asked my SA for one. There aren’t any at my local store, but she said she could order it from Paris. So I went ahead to place my order. ☺️☺️


----------



## aurora29

cut_andpaste said:


> Can’t help sharing with you girls this lovely piece —
> 
> I was totally overjoyed when receiving this BB Rejane as an anniversary gift from my DH❤ It’s my favorite colour (Litchis) amongst all the shades of Rejane launched so far.
> 
> View attachment 5299226
> 
> Weeeheee and I dressed her up for the holiday.


Lovely colour! I have it in the quattro


----------



## optimisticqt

aurora29 said:


> After I saw the ocean blue, I asked my SA for one. There aren’t any at my local store, but she said she could order it from Paris. So I went ahead to place my order. ☺☺



Yay, join the club! My Gaby is crossing the ocean right now


----------



## optimisticqt

My powder and my friend's ocean Gaby. PM is definitely the right size as an everyday bag. Thank you everyone for your input.
Leather smells great and quite hefty, stitching and glazing is clean except for one side on my bag, where the two pieces doesn't line up perfectly. I saw it prior to payment and was not a deal breaker to me. Overall, we are two happy new bag mom.


----------



## Beauty2c

Great colors. Both are beautiful.  Sometimes after the leather relaxes, it will be aligned.


----------



## cut_andpaste

aurora29 said:


> Lovely colour! I have it in the quattro


Quattro in Litchis sounds lovely!!! Such a pity that they have discontinued quattro.
What colour is the other side? It would be exciting if you could share some eye candies too!


----------



## aurora29

cut_andpaste said:


> Quattro in Litchis sounds lovely!!! Such a pity that they have discontinued quattro.
> What colour is the other side? It would be exciting if you could share some eye candies too!


It’s sea green on the other side. Initially I didn’t like it that much (didn’t complain though cos it was a gift from hubby) but the colours grew on me. I posted it some years back  let me receive my ocean Gaby and I will take a Moynat family photo of my lovelies.


----------



## moynatfans

Is Moynat moving away from logo-less design to logo-focus bags? The new models are very nice as well, but the bags all have a stronger emphasis on the Moynat logo. The designs and quality remain excellent. Is this a good direction?


----------



## cyrill

This arrived today, Gabrielle PM in grey, I’m over the moon!!


----------



## quadmama

Oh, I love this color! May I ask you which boutique did you order it from? And what is the official name for this gray? I recall there were 2 shades of gray for Gabrielle a few years back. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cyrill said:


> This arrived today, Gabrielle PM in grey, I’m over the moon!!
> View attachment 5308526


Beautiful!! Wear it in good health.


----------



## LJNLori

There is a mystery bag on purseblog that sure looks like a Moynat Voyage, but tiny.  Does anyone know if they are making micro Voyages now?  It's super cute.  








						The Best Bags in the Wild from NYC’s Oculus - PurseBlog
					

We spent an afternoon in the Oculus to see what bags tourists, New Yorkers, and commuters alike were carrying. Check out a new set of Bags in the Wild!




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## trunkdevil

LJNLori said:


> There is a mystery bag on purseblog that sure looks like a Moynat Voyage, but tiny.  Does anyone know if they are making micro Voyages now?  It's super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Bags in the Wild from NYC’s Oculus - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We spent an afternoon in the Oculus to see what bags tourists, New Yorkers, and commuters alike were carrying. Check out a new set of Bags in the Wild!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308875


Yes! I think they call it the nano size? Looks lovely on this person


----------



## cyrill

quadmama said:


> Oh, I love this color! May I ask you which boutique did you order it from? And what is the official name for this gray? I recall there were 2 shades of gray for Gabrielle a few years back.
> Thanks!



Hi, I ask for a personal buyer to get it from me, I only know it’s from Europe, not sure which city. It’s tourterelle grey



Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!! Wear it in good health.



Thank you!


----------



## aurora29

My SA just texted me to let me know that my Gaby has arrived… now I can’t concentrate at work, cos I’m thinking of my beautiful bag!


----------



## m_ichele

aurora29 said:


> My SA just texted me to let me know that my Gaby has arrived… now I can’t concentrate at work, cos I’m thinking of my beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5309362


Beautiful! Is this ocean?


----------



## aurora29

Yes it is!


m_ichele said:


> Beautiful! Is this ocean?


----------



## quadmama

cyrill said:


> Hi, I ask for a personal buyer to get it from me, I only know it’s from Europe, not sure which city. It’s tourterelle grey
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you! It helps with the color name. I love this shade of gray.


----------



## emrp

Hi is moynat rejane nano worth it to buy? And is it a good investment?


----------



## m_ichele

aurora29 said:


> Yes it is!


 I have an ocean gaby also  It’s a beautiful bag, you’re going to love it!


----------



## kipp

emrp said:


> Hi is moynat rejane nano worth it to buy? And is it a good investment?


I have no idea about the nano rejane specifically but from what I have seen, Moynat bags do not have very good resale value in the US, at least.  (see The Real Real; Ann's Fabulous Finds, etc.).   But IMO you should buy what you like and will wear, and not for investment.


----------



## Christofle

emrp said:


> Hi is moynat rejane nano worth it to buy? And is it a good investment?


Fabulous investment with no possible ROI; that is aside from personal satisfaction. Great bag, great quality, unique design and clasp.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I just noticed there is a dried streak of coffee/cream on my Gabrielle.  Any suggestions on how to clean it safely?  Thanks so much.


----------



## jcantu

Hey everyone, longtime lurker of this site but also obsessed with Moynat bc of this thread. My dream bag from them is the Quattro tote but I know they have been discontinued and I’ve been obsessively checking resale sites.
Not to sound any alarms, but based on my readings here, is the newest Rejane posted on therealreal one of the elusive black GM’s?? It seems to be huge and the measurements don’t fit any of the ones I read here.


----------



## bagnut1

jcantu said:


> Hey everyone, longtime lurker of this site but also obsessed with Moynat bc of this thread. My dream bag from them is the Quattro tote but I know they have been discontinued and I’ve been obsessively checking resale sites.
> Not to sound any alarms, but based on my readings here, is the newest Rejane posted on therealreal one of the elusive black GM’s?? It seems to be huge and the measurements don’t fit any of the ones I read here.


Yes, 35 cm. If you go for it you can cancel your gym membership. It weighs almost 4 lbs empty.


----------



## LJNLori

jcantu said:


> Hey everyone, longtime lurker of this site but also obsessed with Moynat bc of this thread. My dream bag from them is the Quattro tote but I know they have been discontinued and I’ve been obsessively checking resale sites.
> Not to sound any alarms, but based on my readings here, is the newest Rejane posted on therealreal one of the elusive black GM’s?? It seems to be huge and the measurements don’t fit any of the ones I read here.


My friend has the Quattro, in all leather, and it is gorgeous.  She bought it in Paris the day we stumbled across Moynat while walking down Saint Honore in 2017. We thought the boutique looked nice so went in and basically fell in love on the spot. I bought a wallet that day, nice, but it's no Quattro. If you find one, buy it, you will never regret it and will keep it for years (probably) just as my friend has. Good luck to you!


----------



## jcantu

LJNLori said:


> My friend has the Quattro, in all leather, and it is gorgeous.  She bought it in Paris the day we stumbled across Moynat while walking down Saint Honore in 2017. We thought the boutique looked nice so went in and basically fell in love on the spot. I bought a wallet that day, nice, but it's no Quattro. If you find one, buy it, you will never regret it and will keep it for years (probably) just as my friend has. Good luck to you!


I remember reading your post in this thread about your friends bag! The fomo is real. I missed one that popped up on resale for a such a fair price that I may have slightly thrown my phone into the couch when I realized what I’d missed. Oh well, I have a very nice Moreau collection to make me feel alive haha.
I have the feeling that a Quattro and an H Evelyne would bring me to purse peace. Finally (I think).


----------



## LJNLori

Does anyone know when the new styles will be available?  I am looking for a double handle bag (think Bolide or B) as I am going back to the office soon.  Hoping Moynat will have something along those lines available in their new styles.  Thank you.


----------



## aurora29

Bringing Gaby out on the first day of the Lunar new year


----------



## m_ichele

Cool Breeze said:


> I just noticed there is a dried streak of coffee/cream on my Gabrielle.  Any suggestions on how to clean it safely?  Thanks so much.


I can ask my SA tomorrow and let you know what they recommend.


----------



## Cool Breeze

m_ichele said:


> I can ask my SA tomorrow and let you know what they recommend.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ebj2030

Hello Everyone - I just purchased the Gaby MM in black with GHW, and I really like it.  Can anyone recommend a purse organizer brand for this bag?

Many thanks.


----------



## lill_canele

Saw some beautiful exotics at South Coast plaza, and took my Gaby out to lunch today ~


----------



## ardenp

LJNLori said:


> There is a mystery bag on purseblog that sure looks like a Moynat Voyage, but tiny.  Does anyone know if they are making micro Voyages now?  It's super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Bags in the Wild from NYC’s Oculus - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We spent an afternoon in the Oculus to see what bags tourists, New Yorkers, and commuters alike were carrying. Check out a new set of Bags in the Wild!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308875


Yes, this is the nano Voyage, I posted some pics earlier of the bag in scarlet red. It's really cute and easy to wear, and converting me into mini/micro bag lady...


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Saw some beautiful exotics at South Coast plaza, and took my Gaby out to lunch today ~
> View attachment 5314634
> View attachment 5314635


The raspberry lizard looks amazing!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> The raspberry lizard looks amazing!


 
It is! I got to hold it!!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> It is! I got to hold it!!


If it weren’t such a delicate skin, I would call up the store asap. Too bad Moynat doesn’t offer the Réjane in Hippo; it would be the perfect Micro Rejane for me.


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> If it weren’t such a delicate skin, I would call up the store asap. Too bad Moynat doesn’t offer the Réjane in Hippo; it would be the perfect Micro Rejane for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317127



Oh I'm terrible with exotics. No exotic leathers for me until I know I have the ability and am able to put in the effort to take care of them.   But beautiful to be sure!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Oh I'm terrible with exotics. No exotic leathers for me until I know I have the ability and am able to put in the effort to take care of them.   But beautiful to be sure!


Tell me about it, I’m always worried with my alligator but at least Ostrich is bullet proof minus oils.


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if the color “polar” “zinc” and “gray” are the same?

Also, are “wood rose” and “desert rose” the same color?

I think there was a color chart on TPF but I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know if the color “polar” “zinc” and “gray” are the same?
> 
> Also, are “wood rose” and “desert rose” the same color?
> 
> I think there was a color chart on TPF but I can’t seem to find it.


Polar is a light grey while zinc is darker grey. Wood rose and desert rose aren’t the same color. This is my zinc Gabrielle mm and desert rose/zinc Josephine pm. If you use the search function for this thread I’m sure you could find examples of polar and wood rose.


----------



## michumichu

m_ichele said:


> Polar is a light grey while zinc is darker grey. Wood rose and desert rose aren’t the same color. This is my zinc Gabrielle mm and desert rose/zinc Josephine pm. If you use the search function for this thread I’m sure you could find examples of polar and wood rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318877
> View attachment 5318878


Thanks! This was very helpful! Do you think “desert rose” is closer to a peach color and “wood rose” to a raspberry color? I feel that Moynat colors are very chameleon so I have a hard time with the colors online.


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> Thanks! This was very helpful! Do you think “desert rose” is closer to a peach color and “wood rose” to a raspberry color? I feel that Moynat colors are very chameleon so I have a hard time with the colors online.


You’re welcome! Desert rose doesn’t strike me as peachy, it’s more muted. I snapped this just now at 8:30 am right by my window without any lights on in my room. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This is away from the window 
	

		
			
		

		
	



chameleon indeed


----------



## michumichu

m_ichele said:


> You’re welcome! Desert rose doesn’t strike me as peachy, it’s more muted. I snapped this just now at 8:30 am right by my window without any lights on in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is away from the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319121
> 
> chameleon indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319122


Wow! Such a pretty color under both lights!! I get it now, very different from “wood rose”. Thanks again for your help! The color is lovely ❤️


----------



## michumichu

bkee said:


> I just took my Gaby out a few days ago to dress it up with a new Twilly I got. Such a lovely design to be discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 5293216


 What color is this? Looks beautiful ❤️


----------



## angela.lee

Long time lurker of tPF and of this thread. I’m in Canada and don’t have a Moynat store available to me, so I ordered directly from the Paris boutique. After reading 100+ pages of this thread, I decided to take the plunge on the Rejane BB in taupe. She is gorgeous!  Photos really don’t to her justice.


----------



## hillsidegirl

angela.lee said:


> Long time lurker of tPF and of this thread. I’m in Canada and don’t have a Moynat store available to me, so I ordered directly from the Paris boutique. After reading 100+ pages of this thread, I decided to take the plunge on the Rejane BB in taupe. She is gorgeous!  Photos really don’t to her justice.


Such a timeless beauty! Pure class. Enjoy ❤️


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy a Gaby in the color “polar” or was that a past season color no longer available? Just curious!


----------



## quadmama

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy a Gaby in the color “polar” or was that a past season color no longer available? Just curious!


 Polar was a spring color in the 2020. I believe it's only seasonal.


----------



## m_ichele

Just wanted to share some new pictures with the permission of my SA.


----------



## cut_andpaste

m_ichele said:


> Just wanted to share some new pictures with the permission of my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324461
> View attachment 5324462
> View attachment 5324464
> View attachment 5324465


The Gabrielle is stunning!! What colour is this? Do I see a tiny shade of pale pink here or is it just the lighting?


----------



## m_ichele

cut_andpaste said:


> The Gabrielle is stunning!! What colour is this? Do I see a tiny shade of pale pink here or is it just the lighting?


I think the color is powder and as for the pinkish hue, it might be the lighting.


----------



## bkee

michumichu said:


> What color is this? Looks beautiful ❤


Thank you, it is taupe.


----------



## lill_canele

Checked off the wishlist ~
(And cute gifts from my CA!)


----------



## michumichu

For the people who own a Gaby MM and Rejane PM do you find them very heavy to carry comfortably?

 I find my Gaby PM very comfortable, not heavy at all but I was wondering about Gaby MM and Rejane PM.


----------



## Beauty2c

michumichu said:


> For the people who own a Gaby MM and Rejane PM do you find them very heavy to carry comfortably?
> 
> I find my Gaby PM very comfortable, not heavy at all but I was wondering about Gaby MM and Rejane PM.


I have tried the Gaby mm at the boutique, it felt heavy to me.


----------



## michumichu

Beauty2c said:


> I have tried the Gaby mm at the boutique, it felt heavy to me.


Thanks! That’s what I thought.


----------



## quadmama

lill_canele said:


> Checked off the wishlist ~
> (And cute gifts from my CA!)
> 
> View attachment 5326387
> View attachment 5326388


 
Congrats!

Is the Oh!Tote pm or mm?


----------



## lill_canele

quadmama said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is the Oh!Tote pm or mm?



PM!


----------



## quadmama

lill_canele said:


> PM!



Thanks! I hope to soon check it off my list as well.


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if bags can be transferred from different stores/countries? Can you ask your SA to locate a bag in a different country and transfer it to your local store?

Is this what París do when you order through their website? Or do they only rely in Paris inventory?


----------



## Fancyfree

I really love the look of Voyage 
There are no Moynat boutiques in my country, so all I have to go on are photos.

What concerns me is the folding in of the sides.



I feel this pretty fold is so important to the beauty of the bag.

There does not appear to be any popper /anything that assists the leather to fold inwards after opening the bag  ?


With age and use I assume the side leather will become increasingly flexible...

Any thoughts /experience on whether I would need to purposefully push the side leather inwards every time I had accessed the interior?


----------



## Beauty2c

I don't have a Voyage.  The official site described the bag that there are 

Snap buttons on gussets
I assume that Voyage will be like the Gaby which has snap buttons on the sides to hold in the folds if that make sense.  I like the snap buttons to allow interior volume and keep the slim shape.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,

Would like to find out how is the quality of Moynat Oh Tote? The logo prints are so beautiful but am wondering if they wear off easily. How's does the bag wears in general? TIA!


----------



## m_ichele

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to find out how is the quality of Moynat Oh Tote? The logo prints are so beautiful but am wondering if they wear off easily. How's does the bag wears in general? TIA!


I love the Oh! tote. I’ve been using mine pretty regularly for over a year and a half now and it’s still in great shape. The print is as vibrant as the day I bought it.


----------



## Fancyfree

Beauty2c said:


> I don't have a Voyage.  The official site described the bag that there are
> 
> Snap buttons on gussets
> I assume that Voyage will be like the Gaby which has snap buttons on the sides to hold in the folds if that make sense.  I like the snap buttons to allow interior volume and keep the slim shape.


Thank you, @Beauty2c


----------



## Summer_J

m_ichele said:


> I love the Oh! tote. I’ve been using mine pretty regularly for over a year and a half now and it’s still in great shape. The print is as vibrant as the day I bought it.


Thank you very much! What colour do you have? I really love the bronze monogram print and the red tote!


----------



## m_ichele

Summer_J said:


> Thank you very much! What colour do you have? I really love the bronze monogram print and the red tote!


I have the indigo monogram. It really is a great bag. It’s not flimsy at all and because of the design, it doesn’t flop over but stands on its own.


----------



## cyrill

michumichu said:


> For the people who own a Gaby MM and Rejane PM do you find them very heavy to carry comfortably?
> 
> I find my Gaby PM very comfortable, not heavy at all but I was wondering about Gaby MM and Rejane PM.



Hi I have Gaby in MM, Rejane in BB, and Gabrielle in PM. 
It really is quite heavy for Gaby MM, I rarely use it but it's still so pretty so I keep it in my collection.


----------



## LucreziaOoi

michumichu said:


> For the people who own a Gaby MM and Rejane PM do you find them very heavy to carry comfortably?
> 
> I find my Gaby PM very comfortable, not heavy at all but I was wondering about Gaby MM and Rejane PM.



Hi! I find it more comfortable to sling my Rejane PM over my shoulder. It feels lighter when I wear it that way. However, I will feel the weight of the bag when I carry it by its handle, and it can be tiring after a while.


----------



## Passerine123

Moynat fans should check out this gorgeous blue Ballerine bag posted on 1st Dibs. I'm on ban island at the moment, but boy am I tempted: 




__





						Moynat Bag Ballerina Blue Calfskin Leather For Sale at 1stDibs | moynat danse, moynat ballerine, moynat wallet
					

For Sale on 1stDibs - Never worn, beautiful Ballerina bag from MOYNAT made in an electric blue calfskin leather. Top handle or shoulder bag with a removable and adjustable strap.




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## michumichu

Hi everyone! What can you fit in a Rejane Nano? Is it possible to fit a regular size IPhone (not the plus one or the mini). They are adorable but I’m wondering what can fit in them. Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

michumichu said:


> Hi everyone! What can you fit in a Rejane Nano? Is it possible to fit a regular size IPhone (not the plus one or the mini). They are adorable but I’m wondering what can fit in them. Thanks!


I don’t think you can, but I’m sure someone else will come along who knows for sure. Totally off topic but is that the Joseph Duclos Diane bag in your avatar? Is it yours? If so how are you finding it?! Sorry for bombarding you with questions but so curious about these


----------



## michumichu

Tonimichelle said:


> I don’t think you can, but I’m sure someone else will come along who knows for sure. Totally off topic but is that the Joseph Duclos Diane bag in your avatar? Is it yours? If so how are you finding it?! Sorry for bombarding you with questions but so curious about these


Yes, it is a JD! So far I love it


----------



## Tonimichelle

michumichu said:


> Yes, it is a JD! So far I love it


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## bagnut1

michumichu said:


> Yes, it is a JD! So far I love it


Ooh.... please do tell!  How was the boutique experience?  Did you go for personalization?  How heavy is it?


----------



## michumichu

bagnut1 said:


> Ooh.... please do tell!  How was the boutique experience?  Did you go for personalization?  How heavy is it?



I bought it online with no personalization (excellent service by the way). I wanted to see how I like it as it is and maybe get another one in the future but personalized in different color, text etc. 

So far I love it! Very good quality leather and I love the clasp. Leather reminds me of barenia so if someone is not into barenia (scratches, patina etc) they might not like it. I find the bag light, I fit everything that I fit into my Gaby PM. It’s easy to use and comfortable. I’ll keep wearing it and see if I still like it after a lot of use.

I’m really happy with it! I don’t care if it keeps it’s value or not, I don’t care about it’s house’s history etc. I liked the bag so I got it for me. I do admire Ramesh! It’s like getting a painting from your favorite artist (I went to art school )


----------



## bagnut1

michumichu said:


> I bought it online with no personalization (excellent service by the way). I wanted to see how I like it as it is and maybe get another one in the future but personalized in different color, text etc.
> 
> So far I love it! Very good quality leather and I love the clasp. Leather reminds me of barenia so if someone is not into barenia (scratches, patina etc) they might not like it. I find the bag light, I fit everything that I fit into my Gaby PM. It’s easy to use and comfortable. I’ll keep wearing it and see if I still like it after a lot of use.
> 
> I’m really happy with it! I don’t care if it keeps it’s value or not, I don’t care about it’s house’s history etc. I liked the bag so I got it for me. I do admire Ramesh! It’s like getting a painting from your favorite artist (I went to art school )


So true about Ramesh and artistry.  Please check back in when you've had it for a while - glad to hear about your excellent experience so far!


----------



## michumichu

cyrill said:


> Hi I have Gaby in MM, Rejane in BB, and Gabrielle in PM.
> It really is quite heavy for Gaby MM, I rarely use it but it's still so pretty so I keep it in my collection.


The MM looks beautiful! Very slouchy, I like the look


----------



## michumichu

LucreziaOoi said:


> Hi! I find it more comfortable to sling my Rejane PM over my shoulder. It feels lighter when I wear it that way. However, I will feel the weight of the bag when I carry it by its handle, and it can be tiring after a while.


 Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## michumichu

bagnut1 said:


> So true about Ramesh and artistry.  Please check back in when you've had it for a while - glad to hear about your excellent experience so far!


Yes, I really like Ramesh as an artist! I like that he is both into concept and craftsmanship. It’s very hard to find this in the art world. I feel that artists sometimes are too conceptual but sloppy or just good craftsmanship lacking concept in their creations. He blends both well.

I find the Diane bag both edgy/cool and elegant/classy at the same time. I’ll report back after more use.


----------



## LJNLori

Does anyone have a bag in storm with shw? If so, can you post a picture please?  I am loving the color on-line.


----------



## m_ichele

LJNLori said:


> Does anyone have a bag in storm with shw? If so, can you post a picture please?  I am loving the color on-line.


This is what I found in my pix. It was taken inside the boutique.


----------



## LJNLori

m_ichele said:


> This is what I found in my pix. It was taken inside the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340626


That is the exact bag I am thinking of getting.  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## m_ichele

LJNLori said:


> That is the exact bag I am thinking of getting.  Thank you so much for posting.


Fantastic! Hope you get it and please share pix!


----------



## mystar9898

LJNLori said:


> Does anyone have a bag in storm with shw? If so, can you post a picture please?  I am loving the color on-line.



Hi! Here are my photos of my Gabrielle BB in storm, PHW: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/post-34437948


----------



## lill_canele

Update from my SA. Nano Rejane recently had a small price increase of $100. But the next price increase will bring it up to $2800 USD.


----------



## lill_canele

Current stock of the Gabrielle and Gaby (which recently has been discontinued) in South Coast Plaza.


----------



## michumichu

lill_canele said:


> Current stock of the Gabrielle and Gaby (which recently has been discontinued) in South Coast Plaza.
> 
> View attachment 5343610
> View attachment 5343611
> View attachment 5343612
> View attachment 5343613


Thanks a lot for sharing! ❤️


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Current stock of the Gabrielle and Gaby (which recently has been discontinued) in South Coast Plaza.
> 
> View attachment 5343610
> View attachment 5343611
> View attachment 5343612
> View attachment 5343613


What color is the red one?


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> What color is the red one?



I think that one is Coral? or spelled Corail? (but maybe pronounced Coral? lol not sure)


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> I think that one is Coral? or spelled Corail? (but maybe pronounced Coral? lol not sure)


Corail is just coral in French so both are correct haha.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> I think that one is Coral? or spelled Corail? (but maybe pronounced Coral? lol not sure)
> [/QUOTE.                                         Thank you. I already have Gabrielle in Coral (which has a hint of orange to me) and I thought the one in your picture was more bright red, that’s why I thought it was a different color.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

So I thought the one in your picture is the color below


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> So I thought the one in your picture is the color below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355194



Yea I’m not sure why it’s given the name Coral because I found it to be a very bright orange-red.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Yea I’m not sure why it’s given the name Coral because I found it to be a very bright orange-red.


Due to the colour of coral!





You have red, red oranges and orange leaning reds!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Due to the colour of coral!
> 
> View attachment 5355217
> 
> View attachment 5355218
> 
> You have red, red oranges and orange leaning reds!



Ahhh, makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Ahhh, makes sense! Thanks!


No problemo!  Coral jewelry isn't all that common after all and the poor reefs are bleached.


----------



## silkychic

Does anyone have both the Delvaux Brillant mini and the Moynat Rejane BB? How do they compare and which do you prefer? 

I love both but I just can't decide which one to get first - the Rejane is a gorgeous seasonal color (Desert Rose) - photos from my SAs. 

I usually have to bring 2 iPhone 11's, cardholder/zippy, a power bank, hand sanitizer and some medicine - so I'm not really a light packer to say the least...


----------



## aurora29

papersilks said:


> Does anyone have both the Delvaux Brillant mini and the Moynat Rejane BB? How do they compare and which do you prefer?
> 
> I love both but I just can't decide which one to get first - the Rejane is a gorgeous seasonal color (Desert Rose) - photos from my SAs.
> 
> I usually have to bring 2 iPhone 11's, cardholder/zippy, a power bank, hand sanitizer and some medicine - so I'm not really a light packer to say the least...
> View attachment 5357303
> 
> View attachment 5357304
> 
> View attachment 5357305


I have a rejane 23, and these go into the bag (wallet, pouch containing tissue and car keys, hand sanitiser) and of course my phone. Fits quite comfortably!


----------



## Christofle

papersilks said:


> Does anyone have both the Delvaux Brillant mini and the Moynat Rejane BB? How do they compare and which do you prefer?
> 
> I love both but I just can't decide which one to get first - the Rejane is a gorgeous seasonal color (Desert Rose) - photos from my SAs.
> 
> I usually have to bring 2 iPhone 11's, cardholder/zippy, a power bank, hand sanitizer and some medicine - so I'm not really a light packer to say the least...
> View attachment 5357303
> 
> View attachment 5357304
> 
> View attachment 5357305


For one the Rejane’s hardware is far easier to open and close versus the belt like Delvaux. 

The drop on the Delvaux handle is a bit higher which means it’s easier to carry over a thick winter coat. 

Aside from that both are sturdy bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

papersilks said:


> Does anyone have both the Delvaux Brillant mini and the Moynat Rejane BB? How do they compare and which do you prefer?
> 
> I love both but I just can't decide which one to get first - the Rejane is a gorgeous seasonal color (Desert Rose) - photos from my SAs.
> 
> I usually have to bring 2 iPhone 11's, cardholder/zippy, a power bank, hand sanitizer and some medicine - so I'm not really a light packer to say the least...
> View attachment 5357303
> 
> View attachment 5357304
> 
> View attachment 5357305


Hmm... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



If you believe you will eventually (wish to) purchase both a Brillant and a Rejane....
I would buy the Rejane first.

Delvaux Brillant is not "going anywhere", i.e. we can expect the Brillant to be in production for many years to come.
With Moynat scrapping so many of Ramesh Nair's fantastic designs over the last couple of years, I would grab the exquisite Rejane while you can


----------



## ardenp

Thought I would share a few thoughts about the Flori bag,  my latest addition. It's very light and easy to use; I love the top handle,  and even when the flap is not latched, when I pick up the bag by the handle,  it does not tip over.  It's also possible to lightly set the latch in place without pushing it all the way which can be handy.
I will say that the width of the strap, while comfortable,  is so wide that it doesn't quite stay in place on my shoulder. I'm petite at 5'2" but I think I have "normal" shoulders,  i.e. not sloped. While I could wear it crossbody in a pinch,  it's really a shoulder length strap (no adjustments) so I'll probably look into getting a canvas strap to make crossbody option.  
Lastly, I would say the capacity is small but not mini.  My LV PA is pretty stuffed and I should probably streamline to something thinner. There is a zipped cardholder included but I prefer not to change out my wallet.  Phone would not be a problem but it's not the kind of bag you can keep throwing more stuff into. 
Leather is soft but bag is a beautiful shape and sits nicely on its own.  
Overall it's a great combo of chic, luxe, and easy to wear, though I wish the strap were a tad narrower and adjustable to crossbody. 
The tourterelle color is stunning and i think that would make an amazing spring/summer bag but I already have the camera bag in that color and their capacity is exactly the same. 
Hope this is helpful!


----------



## ardenp

Adding two more photos since this is a bit of a niche thread! This was the tourterelle color, so gorgeous...


----------



## silkychic

thanks for the pic! unfortunately, my SA said that it's not likely that the rejane 23 can be preordered and i found that the rejane bb is a tad too small for my daily essentials when i tried it again


----------



## silkychic

aurora29 said:


> I have a rejane 23, and these go into the bag (wallet, pouch containing tissue and car keys, hand sanitiser) and of course my phone. Fits quite comfortably!
> 
> View attachment 5357347



sorry see my reply above, i clearly haven't posted on here much!


----------



## silkychic

Christofle said:


> For one the Rejane’s hardware is far easier to open and close versus the belt like Delvaux.
> 
> The drop on the Delvaux handle is a bit higher which means it’s easier to carry over a thick winter coat.
> 
> Aside from that both are sturdy bags.



haha that's why this is such a difficult decision ... i need both 



Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358703
> 
> If you believe you will eventually (wish to) purchase both a Brillant and a Rejane....
> I would buy the Rejane first.
> 
> Delvaux Brillant is not "going anywhere", i.e. we can expect the Brillant to be in production for many years to come.
> With Moynat scrapping so many of Ramesh Nair's fantastic designs over the last couple of years, I would grab the exquisite Rejane while you can



so sad that they are scrapping the Gaby! hope this does not happen to the Rejane. but i think the Rejane 23 would've been prefect for me. i struggle to fit everything i need in the bb size.


----------



## bkee

Hi everybody, I am looking to buy my next bag, and am considering to get either a rejane bb or gabrielle bb, I currently own a gaby bb. Or any Ramesh crossbody bags really… Suggestions?


----------



## LJNLori

bkee said:


> Hi everybody, I am looking to buy my next bag, and am considering to get either a rejane bb or gabrielle bb, I currently own a gaby bb. Or any Ramesh crossbody bags really… Suggestions?


The Gabrielle is on my wishlist.  It is a very Kelly. (H) bag but at a fair price for the same quality.  So I would vote for that one.  I also have the Gaby BB and love that little sweet bag so much!


----------



## cyrill

Brought my Gabrielle PM out today. This size is super perfect for me, extra light, so spacious you can put many things inside, I love it!


----------



## optimisticqt

bkee said:


> Hi everybody, I am looking to buy my next bag, and am considering to get either a rejane bb or gabrielle bb, I currently own a gaby bb. Or any Ramesh crossbody bags really… Suggestions?


 Rejane bb is so cute. Everytime I see it in person I fall in lust a little more. Photo from my visit to Saks this week. Same taupe color but it looked different on the 2 bags. (Photo edited to match how the color looked to my eyes in person).


----------



## sumyutina

Hello everybody, I'm new to Moynat and just got my first Réjane bb in Prussian blue which is soooo incredibly gorgeous! I fell instantly touching the leather and trying the bag on. Unfortunately, the one they had in the boutique had a stain on the hardware and my SA was so kind to help me order a new one from Paris. I finally got mine yesterday and it's totally worth the wait! Love the combination of the greenish or greyish(?) blue colour and the GHW. My photo doesn't do it justice as it looks so much better in person.


Now my real struggle is whether I should get the Réjane bb in Litchi (picture from SA) as well. I was equally struck by both colours, yet I couldn't bring myself to buy two bags at the same time. Still, I couldn't put down the Litchi during my first and second visit to Moynat and haven't been able to get it out of my head throughout this week.Probably it's going to run out of stock soon as it's a seasonal colour from last year I suppose. Should I just go with my heart and buy it or save the money and wait for the next season?


----------



## abs678

We are bag twins! Congrats on your beautiful bag. This is a hard decision. Is there a color you could possibly want more than Litchi? Then it would be worth waiting.


----------



## sumyutina

abs678 said:


> We are bag twins! Congrats on your beautiful bag. This is a hard decision. Is there a color you could possibly want more than Litchi? Then it would be worth waiting.


Yay! So glad that you like it too! Thank you for the suggestion. There isn't any colour that I'm particularly fond of at the moment. I usually need to try the bag on to tell if I really like it. I wasn't too impressed with Litchi back when I was just looking at its picture haha.


----------



## ardenp

I love the Litchi color too! 
If you think that you would love that bag more than your Prussian blue bag,  I think you could ask for an exchange.
Otherwise,  I would consider waiting to see if other bags come out in the Litchi color. First of all,  you want to use the Rejane for a while to see how you like it before committing to 2 bags which are the same.  I have seen Moynat bring back their various colors in other styles,  unlike Hermes, it doesn't seem that the colors disappear for years.  So you can ask SA to be on lookout for other bags in Litchi and this also gives a great excuse to buy a new bag! JMHO. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## sumyutina

ardenp said:


> I love the Litchi color too!
> If you think that you would love that bag more than your Prussian blue bag,  I think you could ask for an exchange.
> Otherwise,  I would consider waiting to see if other bags come out in the Litchi color. First of all,  you want to use the Rejane for a while to see how you like it before committing to 2 bags which are the same.  I have seen Moynat bring back their various colors in other styles,  unlike Hermes, it doesn't seem that the colors disappear for years.  So you can ask SA to be on lookout for other bags in Litchi and this also gives a great excuse to buy a new bag! JMHO. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you! Really appreciate your advice. I was so amazed by the quality and style of Rejane that I got carried away. It's a relief to learn that old colours return after a while so that means I may still see Litchi later in other styles.


----------



## cut_andpaste

Congrats on your beautiful purchase @sumyutina!!! Prussian blue is a stunning color! I have a Gaby in Prussian Blue too. If you love Prussian Blue, you can never say no to Litchi. After the Gaby, I fell in love with the exact Litchi Rejane BB in your picture. IMO, both Prussian blue and litchi are vintage-yet-vibrant. They are in a subtle saturation to a point you won’t find it too loud to be eye catching.

Here are some photos of my Litchi Rejane. Hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## sumyutina

Thank you for your lovely photos! I have seen your previous post introducing this Réjane. You look so elegant with it! I couldn't agree more with how you feel about Prussian blue and Litchi. They are vibrant yet muted with that hint of grey so complement the vintage shape of Réjane perfectly.


----------



## konacoffee

My newest addition! Gaby MM in Black & Palladium!

I wasn't sure if I was ever going to add this bag to my collection tbh since I figured I could always buy a nice black top handle bag from most brands. I was between Taupe and Black but went with Black in the end. More practical and goes with everything I own.

I'm also thinking about which bag to let go of now. I've been pretty strict about "one in, one out" for bags now that my collection is more than I need, but I still love all my bags. I'm thinking my Rejane BB in Litchi as it's my least used and Im realizing the BB size is just not practical for me. Still hurts to admit it though and it's such a recent addition that I'm sad about it. 

South Coast Plaza will also get a Black Gabrielle MM! They're saying it's probably the last one in the world, so if you've been wanting that I'd definitely give them a call.


----------



## optimisticqt

konacoffee said:


> View attachment 5369175



The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too. 
For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???


----------



## quadmama

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???




Good question. 

I use my Josephine pm and Gaby pm the most among my M collection.


----------



## m_ichele

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???


My Oh! Tote is still my number one for daily use among M and out of all my purses since I got it two years ago. My gaby pm’s are my favorite M bags to carry.


----------



## Bagaholic222

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???


Quattro is my daily go to and I've started using the Josephine MM for work.


----------



## aurora29

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???


i use my quattro quite often on weekends when i’m out with my little one, cos i have to carry lots of stuff for her… otherwise on weekdays, i reach out for my gabby pm or rejane 23 which are small enough but yet able to contain the essentials, cos i have to carry a separate laptop bag.


----------



## musichelle

I remember there were some ladies who liked the Desert Rose / Zinc Josephine. One is listed at AFF now. I believe (from a previous post) that only 3 were made for the Japan boutique opening. Save me from myself! 






						Moynat Desert Rose and Gray Josephine PM - Ann's Fabulous Finds
					

This Moynat Josephine PM is an understated beauty in the subdued hues of Desert Rose and Gray! Made of grained leather with just a bit of slouch, this two-tone bag may be carried by the rolled top handles with a 4-inch drop or by the detachable, adjustable shoulder strap shown with an 18-inch...




					www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## Tonimichelle

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???


I’ve only the two, so not sure this counts! But I use my Pauline the most by far. The colour (taupe) is more year round which helps, but that aside I just love the design of the bag and the feel of the Taurillon Gex leather . Really wish it hadn’t been discontinued!


----------



## musichelle

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???



My Gabrielle Reporter so far. I am working from home though. Once we return to office, I anticipate my Josephine will get more mileage.


----------



## konacoffee

optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???



For work, its a toss up between my Moynat Quattro or my Oh! Tote in the GM size.

For most days, my Danse PM or Gaby PM. I expect my Gaby MM will be in regular rotation now that I have it.

I have 2 Rejane BB’s (Black & Litchi) but I honestly dont carry them much. The BB size is just a little bit too small for me. I think if the 23 had been available I’d carry it more, or if I had gotten the Perfecto in the Black & Tourterelle.


----------



## optimisticqt

My Rejane clutch (RealReal!) & Gaby with my friend's Cabotin. 
I reach for the Rejane most often because it goes well with everything, and my favorite to carry is still Madeline Strap. So light and durable.


----------



## optimisticqt

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve only the two, so not sure this counts! But I use my Pauline the most by far. The colour (taupe) is more year round which helps, but that aside I just love the design of the bag and the feel of the Taurillon Gex leather . Really wish it hadn’t been discontinued!


What size is your Pauline? I never got to see it in person at the store so I wonder how heavy is it to carry. The all leather design is so unique, and I think it's one of those bags that will age well.


----------



## musichelle

optimisticqt said:


> My Rejane clutch (RealReal!) & Gaby with my friend's Cabotin.
> I reach for the Rejane most often because it goes well with everything, and my favorite to carry is still Madeline Strap. So light and durable.



OMG, I've been eyeing this bag (Rejane clutch) and contemplating to pull the trigger on one. Is it as structured as it looks? How easy is it to get in and out of? Would love any opinions you may have.

I love my Gabrielle Reporter, though it is smaller. This is a bit bigger which might work for days i need more room than the Reporter can provide. 

Thanks! ❤️


----------



## Tonimichelle

optimisticqt said:


> What size is your Pauline? I never got to see it in person at the store so I wonder how heavy is it to carry. The all leather design is so unique, and I think it's one of those bags that will age well.


I think it was referred to as the Petite Pauline, but it’s 29cm across and not at all heavy!


----------



## michumichu

musichelle said:


> I remember there were some ladies who liked the Desert Rose / Zinc Josephine. One is listed at AFF now. I believe (from a previous post) that only 3 were made for the Japan boutique opening. Save me from myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moynat Desert Rose and Gray Josephine PM - Ann's Fabulous Finds
> 
> 
> This Moynat Josephine PM is an understated beauty in the subdued hues of Desert Rose and Gray! Made of grained leather with just a bit of slouch, this two-tone bag may be carried by the rolled top handles with a 4-inch drop or by the detachable, adjustable shoulder strap shown with an 18-inch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.annsfabulousfinds.com


Thank you so much for this!! I saw your post and bought it! I was one of the ladies hoping to find one not knowing there were only 3 in the world


----------



## musichelle

michumichu said:


> Thank you so much for this!! I saw your post and bought it! I was one of the ladies hoping to find one not knowing there were only 3 in the world



Glad one of us here got it! Do post pics when you get it too. If I didn't have 2 Josephines already, I'd be all over that bag. Love the functionality of Josephine. I've got my heart set on a Gaby PM next (once I've tried it on), especially now that they are about to be discontinued.

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> Thank you so much for this!! I saw your post and bought it! I was one of the ladies hoping to find one not knowing there were only 3 in the world


How exciting! I’m so happy it went to another tpf’r! I have this bag also and I love it! It makes me wonder where our triplet is?


----------



## mystar9898

ardenp said:


> Thought I would share a few thoughts about the Flori bag,  my latest addition. It's very light and easy to use; I love the top handle,  and even when the flap is not latched, when I pick up the bag by the handle,  it does not tip over.  It's also possible to lightly set the latch in place without pushing it all the way which can be handy.
> I will say that the width of the strap, while comfortable,  is so wide that it doesn't quite stay in place on my shoulder. I'm petite at 5'2" but I think I have "normal" shoulders,  i.e. not sloped. While I could wear it crossbody in a pinch,  it's really a shoulder length strap (no adjustments) so I'll probably look into getting a canvas strap to make crossbody option.
> Lastly, I would say the capacity is small but not mini.  My LV PA is pretty stuffed and I should probably streamline to something thinner. There is a zipped cardholder included but I prefer not to change out my wallet.  Phone would not be a problem but it's not the kind of bag you can keep throwing more stuff into.
> Leather is soft but bag is a beautiful shape and sits nicely on its own.
> Overall it's a great combo of chic, luxe, and easy to wear, though I wish the strap were a tad narrower and adjustable to crossbody.
> The tourterelle color is stunning and i think that would make an amazing spring/summer bag but I already have the camera bag in that color and their capacity is exactly the same.
> Hope this is helpful!



Thanks so much for sharing this @ardenp! I saw a peacock Flori and I've been thinking about it on and off. When the Flori first came out, I really did not like the design and felt it was a mish mash of the new CD's past designs, particularly from LV. But part of me wants to give the new bags a shot and this is the only one that is in a shape I don't already have and fills a purpose in my collection that isn't currently answered for. Lots of thinking to do! I really like the peacock color and on the Flori, it was surprisingly pretty!



optimisticqt said:


> The end of an era...you have such a well rounded collection too.
> For those with multiple M's, which is your favorite to carry, and which do you reach for most often???



Out of my collection, I would definitely say I used my Oh Tote the most when I was still going to the office. But outside of that, I reach out for my Gaby BB in fog the most -- the bag that started it all for me! I also expect to use my Josephine more when I do need to come in to the office and/or see clients.


----------



## ardenp

I have an update about the strap situation.  It's been driving me a little nuts because it slides off my shoulder even though it's wide.  Then SA told me that it's meant to be crossbody but the intention is that it's supposed to be worn on the high side. (Not quite like a holster, but sort of the same idea). I thought this was weird but I tried it and suddenly the bag got very comfortable to wear, plus easy to access since it's on your body.  But it doesn't work as well on a coat.  I'm still playing around with it and now I slightly regret getting the black since my intent was to have a black bag for fall/ winter with a black coat. I have to say though that otherwise it feels great to wear crossbody even though the strap is shorter.


----------



## Cool Gal

Hello All, what are the pros and cons of Gabrielle BB? I was in SCP yesterday and saw the craftsmanship and it’s beautifully made. It was black with Palladium hardware. With the size is being 20cm, I think it is the same size as Mini Kelly but fits more and it is not really stiff. If one day I decide to sell my Moynat Gaby BB, where should I sell it? Any inputs are greatly appreciated


----------



## hillsidegirl

Cool Gal said:


> Hello All, what are the pros and cons of Gabrielle BB? I was in SCP yesterday and saw the craftsmanship and it’s beautifully made. It was black with Palladium hardware. With the size is being 20cm, I think it is the same size as Mini Kelly but fits more and it is not really stiff. If one day I decide to sell my Moynat Gaby BB, where should I sell it? Any inputs are greatly appreciated


Hi. I might be misunderstanding…do you currently own a Gaby BB and are thinking about selling it to buy a Gabrielle BB? If that’s the case - in my opinion, they are two beautiful bags and, although they look quite similar (most notably, the clasp), they are quite different in style and use. Nothing beats the refined structure of a Gabrielle but it is much stiffer than the Gaby and thus, access and capacity are a bit more challenging, particularly in the BB size. The Gaby, on the other hand, is much softer and has a more relaxed look and feel. Although their dimensions are fairly similar, I find the Gaby holds much more due to its relaxed structure. Comparisons are often made between the Gabrielle/Gaby and the Hermes Kelly - the Gabrielle parallel is the Sellier and the Gaby parallel is the Retourne.

As for selling Moynat - most of the major resellers are selling Moynat now (TRR, Anns Fabulous Finds, Fashionphile, etc.) so while these bags do not hold their value as well as the Chanel classic flaps, for example, there is definitely a decent secondary market if you choose to sell your Moynat.


----------



## Cool Gal

Oh sorry, I thought Gabrielle & Gaby are the same bag haha…What I meant was Gabrielle BB. The SA also mentioned that the Palladium will be discontinued in the future. Is that true? Thank you dear @hillsidegirl


----------



## Cool Gal

As for Fashionphile, I don’t see they are selling pre-owned Moynat bags?


----------



## hillsidegirl

Cool Gal said:


> As for Fashionphile, I don’t see they are selling pre-owned Moynat bags?


Fashionphile just started listing Moynat (and a few other brands) very very recently. They only have one item listed right now.









						MOYNAT Taurillon Gex Envelope Passport Holder Grey Scarlet Red | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic MOYNAT Taurillon Gex Envelope Passport Holder in Grey and Scarlet Red. This chic card case is crafted of gray leather and opens to a red leather interior.




					shop.fashionphile.com


----------



## savoy85

Cool Gal said:


> Hello All, what are the pros and cons of Gabrielle BB? I was in SCP yesterday and saw the craftsmanship and it’s beautifully made. It was black with Palladium hardware. With the size is being 20cm, I think it is the same size as Mini Kelly but fits more and it is not really stiff. If one day I decide to sell my Moynat Gaby BB, where should I sell it? Any inputs are greatly appreciated



I've both sold/purchased bags from AFF and only purchased from TRR. Personally, I've always had stellar service from AFF and feel 100% comfortable consigning and purchasing from them. This might be a small pet peeve of mine, but I hate when TRR mislabels bags: I've seen this happen quite a few times with Moynat on their website (e.g. labeling a Gaby as a Gabrielle). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## stylistamie

Hi does anyone have the Moynat Nano Rejane? How is it? Is it bigger that the micro bags of dior? Thanks.


----------



## bagnut1

savoy85 said:


> I've both sold/purchased bags from AFF and only purchased from TRR. Personally, I've always had stellar service from AFF and feel 100% comfortable consigning and purchasing from them. This might be a small pet peeve of mine, but I hate when TRR mislabels bags: I've seen this happen quite a few times with Moynat on their website (e.g. labeling a Gaby as a Gabrielle).
> 
> Hope that helps!


+1 on Ann’s. Lovely people and will defer to sellers on pricing (which I generally don’t recommend - they’re the experts and know where the market is).
+1 on TRR’s lack of attention to detail and adding that they are really having problems processing consignments.  I have posted about this on other threads so won’t belabor it here but for anyone wanting to sell Moynat I would try Ann’s or FP first.


----------



## Beauty2c

Spotted Gabrielle Clutch online.  








						GABRIELLE CLUTCH
					

Echoing the curved, sleek lines of Moynat's historic Limousine Trunk, the Gabrielle Clutch bag is a discreet update to a signature shape of the Maison and a parallel of the city of Paris. Embellished with the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp and a removable strap for different ways of wearing.




					www.moynat.com


----------



## trunkdevil

Finally.. Little Suitcase in natural calf/barenia leather absolutely worth the wait, Bobby at SCP is the best.


----------



## Tonimichelle

lvisland said:


> Finally.. Little Suitcase in natural calf/barenia leather absolutely worth the wait, Bobby at SCP is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386949
> View attachment 5386950
> View attachment 5386951


It's gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## konacoffee

bagnut1 said:


> +1 on Ann’s. Lovely people and will defer to sellers on pricing (which I generally don’t recommend - they’re the experts and know where the market is).



Do they really defer to sellers on pricing? The very first time I consigned with them, they told me that they wouldn't let me determine my pricing, so I held off selling while evaluating my offers. Since then I've sold a few items through them, but only if I was comfortable with their quote.


----------



## bagnut1

konacoffee said:


> Do they really defer to sellers on pricing? The very first time I consigned with them, they told me that they wouldn't let me determine my pricing, so I held off selling while evaluating my offers. Since then I've sold a few items through them, but only if I was comfortable with their quote.


In my (somewhat limited) experience as an AFF seller, I accepted their pricing estimate before sending in my bag.  I asked about another one in the same style, different leather, just sitting there for months at a higher price, and they told me it was overpriced in their opinion.  I inferred they were deferring to the seller.  Also when my own bag sat there I asked them to lower it and they did.

Maybe they were firm with your pricing because it was your first time and you didn't yet have a relationship with them?  

Also FWIW there are more limited options for selling Moynat than, say, H/Chanel/Fendi/etc.  FP has recently listed a couple of items so it remains to be seen if they will enhance the resale market for Moynat.  And I would definitely wave off anyone from giving over a high end bag to TRR (I've posted about my recent terrible experiences with them on the resale threads).


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi all! I am new to Moynat but really interested in the Oh Tote - a few questions for you connoisseurs 1. Would you say it is less plasticky than the goyard tote? 2. I have a 16 inch laptop, which size would be best and can it support the weight? Thanks!! - Gaby


----------



## lill_canele

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all! I am new to Moynat but really interested in the Oh Tote - a few questions for you connoisseurs 1. Would you say it is less plasticky than the goyard tote? 2. I have a 16 inch laptop, which size would be best and can it support the weight? Thanks!! - Gaby



I have the Oh Tote in the smallest size (PM). I don't have the goyard tote but I've felt my friend's goyard tote.

I feel that Oh Tote is a little less plasticky than the goyard tote, but it definitely is a little thicker and has more structure than the goyard tote.

However, if you're going to put a laptop in it, best get a bag insert. The Oh Tote is not stiff or thick enough to support the weight of a laptop without the bottom bending. (The LV On the Go, Dior book tote, and Fendi sunshine tote, and the type that are probably strong enough)

Size-wise, if you want a near perfect fit, the MM looks about right. 45cm = 17.7 inches




The GM is 52 cm in length which is 20 inches. May be a bit big but depends on what else you'd like to put in there as well.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## hillsidegirl

Beauty2c said:


> Spotted Gabrielle Clutch online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GABRIELLE CLUTCH
> 
> 
> Echoing the curved, sleek lines of Moynat's historic Limousine Trunk, the Gabrielle Clutch bag is a discreet update to a signature shape of the Maison and a parallel of the city of Paris. Embellished with the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp and a removable strap for different ways of wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com


Thank you SO much for alerting everyone to this - I just put one on reserve at SCP to pick up tomorrow. A Black Gabrielle Clutch with gold hardware has been on my wishlist for far too long and I was fearing that it would be discontinued before I was able to pick one up. Many many many thanks!


----------



## lill_canele

hillsidegirl said:


> Thank you SO much for alerting everyone to this - I just put one on reserve at SCP to pick up tomorrow. A Black Gabrielle Clutch with gold hardware has been on my wishlist for far too long and I was fearing that it would be discontinued before I was able to pick one up. Many many many thanks!



How exciting! Have fun!


----------



## hillsidegirl

YAY!!!!!!! I just picked up my absolutely divine Gabrielle Clutch from SCP. I am simply over the moon that she has joined my Moynat family. Thank you again @Beauty2c for posting that this rather elusive bag was recently listed on the Moynat website (and with Gold hardware, no less!) and a second thank you to my fabulous SCP SA for setting the bag aside for me. I have not even removed the protective plastic off the hardware yet but I felt I had to post a photo as soon as I had her in my hands since she is just so perfect. ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️




I thought I would also add a few photos of the bags on display today. The Gabrielle on the bottom shelf is in the seasonal color “Tonka” - it is an unbelievable color in person. It looks dark brown online but, as is not uncommon with Moynat, the bag is a true chameleon, sometimes looking maroon, sometimes purple, sometimes pink, sometimes brown. It is an absolutely stunning, “goes with everything” neutral (with a little extra kick) and it took everything I had in me not to walk out with her as well. Perhaps someone from TPF will decide to pick her up and I can live vicariously!  






FYI - Moynat at SCP is hosting a Mother’s Day event all through this weekend (you may note the treats in the third photo) with complimentary hot stamping as well as beautiful bouquets of flowers for customers…just another wonderful touch of class from one of my absolute favorite boutiques.


----------



## lill_canele

Haha @hillsidegirl  I stopped by as well! The Gabrielle clutch was a lot bigger than I thought!


----------



## hillsidegirl

lill_canele said:


> Haha @hillsidegirl  I stopped by as well! The Gabrielle clutch was a lot bigger than I thought!
> 
> View attachment 5397071
> View attachment 5397072
> View attachment 5397073



You are so right - the Gabrielle is pretty roomy for a clutch. I looks to be about 10” across, which I actually love. I can actually carry everything I need…my phone, wallet, keys, etc.. I feel like I have a lot of clutches that are essentially glorified wallets so this one seems wonderfully versatile while also making a bit more of a statement. It exceeded my expectations and my expectations were quite high!


----------



## Monique1004

hillsidegirl said:


> YAY!!!!!!! I just picked up my absolutely divine Gabrielle Clutch from SCP. I am simply over the moon that she has joined my Moynat family. Thank you again @Beauty2c for posting that this rather elusive bag was recently listed on the Moynat website (and with Gold hardware, no less!) and a second thank you to my fabulous SCP SA for setting the bag aside for me. I have not even removed the protective plastic off the hardware yet but I felt I had to post a photo as soon as I had her in my hands since she is just so perfect. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5397009
> 
> 
> I thought I would also add a few photos of the bags on display today. The Gabrielle on the bottom shelf is in the seasonal color “Tonka” - it is an unbelievable color in person. It looks dark brown online but, as is not uncommon with Moynat, the bag is a true chameleon, sometimes looking maroon, sometimes purple, sometimes pink, sometimes brown. It is an absolutely stunning, “goes with everything” neutral (with a little extra kick) and it took everything I had in me not to walk out with her as well. Perhaps someone from TPF will decide to pick her up and I can live vicariously!
> View attachment 5397012
> View attachment 5397013
> View attachment 5397014
> View attachment 5397017
> 
> 
> FYI - Moynat at SCP is hosting a Mother’s Day event all through this weekend (you may note the treats in the third photo) with complimentary hot stamping as well as beautiful bouquets of flowers for customers…just another wonderful touch of class from one of my absolute favorite boutiques.


Very nice. Now I want one too!!!


----------



## lill_canele

hillsidegirl said:


> You are so right - the Gabrielle is pretty roomy for a clutch. I looks to be about 10” across, which I actually love. I can actually carry everything I need…my phone, wallet, keys, etc.. I feel like I have a lot of clutches that are essentially glorified wallets so this one seems wonderfully versatile while also making a bit more of a statement. It exceeded my expectations and my expectations were quite high!



Indeed! An actual functional clutch! I think I'll wait for some more colors to come out. 
My SA said there's only black and tourterelle in stock currently. So I ended up walking out with something else   lol


----------



## lill_canele

Mentioned this on another forum but making it official here! (And some doggy cameo)


----------



## stylistamie

lill_canele said:


> Mentioned this on another forum but making it official here! (And some doggy cameo)
> 
> View attachment 5399146
> 
> View attachment 5399147
> View attachment 5399148
> View attachment 5399149
> View attachment 5399150
> View attachment 5399151



Omg we're twinning but I got it in powder!


----------



## Dillonk

Loving my new work tote! ❤


----------



## lill_canele

stylistamie said:


> Omg we're twinning but I got it in powder!



Beautiful!   That color was a close 2nd for me!


----------



## Monique1004

Couldn't wait. Called the boutique right away. Came fresh from the new shipment last Saturday. Just arrived my house. So lovely~ Happy belated mother's day to me!!!


----------



## Beauty2c

Monique1004 said:


> Couldn't wait. Called the boutique right away. Came fresh from the new shipment last Saturday. Just arrived my house. So lovely~ Happy belated mother's day to me!!!
> 
> View attachment 5400315
> View attachment 5400316


This is so elegant.  Glad you got it.


----------



## arialux

angela.lee said:


> Long time lurker of tPF and of this thread. I’m in Canada and don’t have a Moynat store available to me, so I ordered directly from the Paris boutique. After reading 100+ pages of this thread, I decided to take the plunge on the Rejane BB in taupe. She is gorgeous!  Photos really don’t to her justice.


Hi! I love your bag, it’s stunning! 

I just discovered this brand as well, and also from Canada!
How was the process? How long did it take? Thank you so much!


----------



## angela.lee

arialux said:


> Hi! I love your bag, it’s stunning!
> 
> I just discovered this brand as well, and also from Canada!
> How was the process? How long did it take? Thank you so much!



It was very smooth and easy! I contacted them through the Moynat website and an SA answered me very shortly after on the same day. She sent me photos of the items I was interested and sent me a secure link to pay. Less than a week later, I had a my new bag in my hands!


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if the Gaby has been discontinued? I can still see it on the website, just wondering ❤️


----------



## bagpug

I do not think that the Gaby has been discontinued. I have ordered one from the Paris boutique which will be delivered in the next few days.


----------



## michumichu

bagpug said:


> I do not think that the Gaby has been discontinued. I have ordered one from the Paris boutique which will be delivered in the next few days.


Good to know! What color/size did you order?


----------



## bagpug

Taupe with gold hardware in PM size. I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## michumichu

bagpug said:


> Taupe with gold hardware in PM size. I am very much looking forward to it!


Great choice!!! It will go well with everything.


----------



## michumichu

musichelle said:


> Glad one of us here got it! Do post pics when you get it too. If I didn't have 2 Josephines already, I'd be all over that bag. Love the functionality of Josephine. I've got my heart set on a Gaby PM next (once I've tried it on), especially now that they are about to be discontinued.
> 
> Looking forward to your pics!


I haven’t had time to post pictures but it looks great in person! Love the color combo ❤️


----------



## michumichu

m_ichele said:


> How exciting! I’m so happy it went to another tpf’r! I have this bag also and I love it! It makes me wonder where our triplet is?


Haha, I know! I wonder were the 3rd one ended up


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the Le Duo cabas…


----------



## pasdedeux1

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710


Love that!


----------



## TraceySH

pasdedeux1 said:


> Love that!


Me too! My lifestyle is SO casual, but not so casual that their other leather tote was something I was excited about. This has just a little design & structure so it's perfect!


----------



## pasdedeux1

TraceySH said:


> Me too! My lifestyle is SO casual, but not so casual that their other leather tote was something I was excited about. This has just a little design & structure so it's perfect!


Do you know the price in euro or usd?


----------



## TraceySH

pasdedeux1 said:


> Do you know the price in euro or usd?


USD $2700


----------



## konacoffee

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710



I like it! I'm not on the market for a new tote at the moment, but I appreciate how wide the straps are. They look very comfortable to wear.


----------



## pasdedeux1

TraceySH said:


> USD $2700


Great price! Thanks!


----------



## TraceySH

pasdedeux1 said:


> Great price! Thanks!


agree! will update you guys on it when I receive mine Monday...


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710


I like! The colors are very pretty. What leather is used for these? And size wise, is it similar to mm Oh! Tote? Thanks for posting the pix!


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> I like! The colors are very pretty. What leather is used for these? And size wise, is it similar to mm Oh! Tote? Thanks for posting the pix!


Sorry I am not too well versed in their leathers! but size is 14 x 10"?


----------



## LJNLori

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710


Is this model new?


----------



## TraceySH

LJNLori said:


> Is this model new?


Yes!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710


Thank you for the heads-up! Perfect timing as I was looking for a new tote for work. Just ordered the Milk/Zinc combo through Paris and am looking forward to your initial impression as mine won’t be with me before end of next week.

Edit: it’s 2100€ over here.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you for the heads-up! Perfect timing as I was looking for a new tote for work. Just ordered the Milk/Zinc combo through Paris and am looking forward to your initial impression as mine won’t be with me before end of next week.
> 
> Edit: it’s 2100€ over here.


FUN!!! oh GOOD! I was as well. I am going to use these and my Delvaux Pin GM's as my more casual everyday bags. I was using the Dior book totes but they are just so stiff and clumsy (gorgeous tho). I also got the zinc/milk & then the pink/ green. So glad they have this new design & I do hope they continue to come up with more easygoing / discreet good-sized daily bags!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> FUN!!! oh GOOD! I was as well. I am going to use these and my Delvaux Pin GM's as my more casual everyday bags. I was using the Dior book totes but they are just so stiff and clumsy (gorgeous tho). I also got the zinc/milk & then the pink/ green. So glad they have this new design & I do hope they continue to come up with more easygoing / discreet good-sized daily bags!


I am glad they brought back a discrete leather tote. I was sad to see the Quattro go and hope the new design with medium length shoulder strap will be a comfortable alternative to the 2 handles the Quattro offered. I was also torn between the green/pink and grey one, but wanted to see how I get along with it first before purchasing two. I had been using an Hermès White Bus 40 as my work bag before Covid (similar structure to the Book Tote) and it was just too big and stiff, especially when traveling for work. Hence, I hope this will be a more comfortable alternative that is still able to carry my laptop.


----------



## Mia2080

angela.lee said:


> It was very smooth and easy! I contacted them through the Moynat website and an SA answered me very shortly after on the same day. She sent me photos of the items I was interested and sent me a secure link to pay. Less than a week later, I had a my new bag in my hands!


I also had a very pleasant purchasing experience through email with the Paris boutique last year. My bag arrived, beautifully packaged in less than week as well.


----------



## dotmike

I do not own any Moynat yet but I am considering a Gaby PM in either the black or powder color. I currently have bags in both black and white/beige or light colors already so I don’t need one or the other more in my collection. The taupe is not an option as it is not a color that I want at this time. I want to know any opinions on the powder color. It looks pink versus off white/powdery to me. Does anyone really love or dislike it? If so why? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pinkorchid20

dotmike said:


> I do not own any Moynat yet but I am considering a Gaby PM in either the black or powder color. I currently have bags in both black and white/beige or light colors already so I don’t need one or the other more in my collection. The taupe is not an option as it is not a color that I want at this time. I want to know any opinions on the powder color. It looks pink versus off white/powdery to me. Does anyone really love or dislike it? If so why? Thank you in advance!


I can only share my impression based on the carat calf (pressed leather) from the Gabrielle which is different from the leather used for the Gaby, but Powder to my eyes was a creamy off-white with an obvious pink tinge. It leans a bit warmer and is not as crisp/cold in tone which makes it a bit easier to use. The gold hardware it usually comes in emphasizes the warm undertone. A very soft and sophisticated colour.


----------



## dotmike

pinkorchid20 said:


> I can only share my impression based on the carat calf (pressed leather) from the Gabrielle which is different from the leather used for the Gaby, but Powder to my eyes was a creamy off-white with an obvious pink tinge. It leans a bit warmer and is not as crisp/cold in tone which makes it a bit easier to use. The gold hardware it usually comes in emphasizes the warm undertone. A very soft and sophisticated colour.



Thank you for the input! I did notice that powder presents different on the pressed leather versus the taurillon leather. It seems less pink imo. I love the gold hardware with powder ❤️


----------



## Beauty2c

dotmike said:


> I do not own any Moynat yet but I am considering a Gaby PM in either the black or powder color. I currently have bags in both black and white/beige or light colors already so I don’t need one or the other more in my collection. The taupe is not an option as it is not a color that I want at this time. I want to know any opinions on the powder color. It looks pink versus off white/powdery to me. Does anyone really love or dislike it? If so why? Thank you in advance!


Have you considered Tourterelle which is lighter than taupe but darker than beige?








						GABY BB
					

Softly shaped and voluminous, the Gaby refreshes the curved lines of Moynat's iconic Limousine Trunk with a relaxed yet elegant spirit. Featuring the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp that signifies the codes of the Maison, full grain leather is meticulously shaped by hand into an everyday...




					www.moynat.com


----------



## arialux

angela.lee said:


> It was very smooth and easy! I contacted them through the Moynat website and an SA answered me very shortly after on the same day. She sent me photos of the items I was interested and sent me a secure link to pay. Less than a week later, I had a my new bag in my hands!


 thank you for this information! 
can't wait to to pick and get my 1st moynat bag


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone own the Rejane Nano? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## peacelovesequin

I recently added this tote my collection. If you are thinking about it, get it. The pouch is included. I love that they changed up the monogram colorway. It holds so much. 









						TOTE BAG
					

This lightweight tote bag crafted in Canvas 1920 M Monogram Maxi highlights the Maison's signature such as the jacquard shoulder straps with Moynat 1849 lettering, removable zip pouch and embossed Moynat tongue on the front. The Art Deco-inspired M monogram was originally designed by artist...




					www.moynat.com


----------



## Linawangfang

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710


This is gorgeous! Will definitely consider this for my next tote if my new gabrielle holds up!


----------



## dotmike

Beauty2c said:


> Have you considered Tourterelle which is lighter than taupe but darker than beige?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GABY BB
> 
> 
> Softly shaped and voluminous, the Gaby refreshes the curved lines of Moynat's iconic Limousine Trunk with a relaxed yet elegant spirit. Featuring the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp that signifies the codes of the Maison, full grain leather is meticulously shaped by hand into an everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com



The Tourterelle is beautiful but I believe that it only comes in the BB size and not the PM. 
Or at least that what I saw is available online at the moment.


----------



## TraceySH

ooooookkkkk so got yesterday...these are just pure gorgeous! the LEATHER I could play with all day long!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> ooooookkkkk so got yesterday...these are just pure gorgeous! the LEATHER I could play with all day long!
> 
> View attachment 5411327
> View attachment 5411328
> View attachment 5411329
> View attachment 5411330
> View attachment 5411331


Stunning! The leather looks divine!


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Stunning! The leather looks divine!


It’s impressively so. I was taken back. I am asking about SO in this tote for colors I really also want!


----------



## michumichu

Hi everyone! I’m trying to make a list of all the Gaby PM colors that is has come out (not SO). So far I have:

Black
Taupe
Chili
Tourterelle 
Powder
Polar
Ocean
Fog

Am I missing any colors in the PM size?


----------



## Beauty2c

michumichu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m trying to make a list of all the Gaby PM colors that is has come out (not SO). So far I have:
> 
> Black
> Taupe
> Chili
> Tourterelle
> Powder
> Polar
> Ocean
> Fog
> 
> Am I missing any colors in the PM size?


Ocean.


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m trying to make a list of all the Gaby PM colors that is has come out (not SO). So far I have:
> 
> Black
> Taupe
> Chili
> Tourterelle
> Powder
> Polar
> Ocean
> Fog
> 
> Am I missing any colors in the PM size?


Outre mer (nubuck)
I think there was an emerald(nubuck)??


----------



## bagnut1

michumichu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m trying to make a list of all the Gaby PM colors that is has come out (not SO). So far I have:
> 
> Black
> Taupe
> Chili
> Tourterelle
> Powder
> Polar
> Ocean
> Fog
> 
> Am I missing any colors in the PM size?


Coral


----------



## michumichu

m_ichele said:


> Outre mer (nubuck)
> I think there was an emerald(nubuck)??


You got a SO one in peacock, correct? It never came out in the PM size? It was stunning


----------



## pasdedeux1

TraceySH said:


> It’s impressively so. I was taken back. I am asking about SO in this tote for colors I really also want!


Do let us know if SO is an option as I have some color combos in mind for just such a tote...


----------



## m_ichele

michumichu said:


> You got a SO one in peacock, correct? It never came out in the PM size? It was stunning


Yes I SO’d peacock. Thank you, I love mine


----------



## TraceySH

pasdedeux1 said:


> Do let us know if SO is an option as I have some color combos in mind for just such a tote...


for sure! they haven't gotten back to my SA just yet!


----------



## jcantu

TraceySH said:


> ooooookkkkk so got yesterday...these are just pure gorgeous! the LEATHER I could play with all day long!
> 
> View attachment 5411327
> View attachment 5411328
> View attachment 5411329
> View attachment 5411330
> View attachment 5411331


These are stunning! I was really sad that I missed the Quattro tote and had moved on because the majority of Moynat’s designs are a touch too feminine for me. These just re-lit that fire… uh oh.


----------



## michumichu

H! Does anyone know if color names change depending on the leather type? For example “eggplant” in carat leather will have a different name in taurillion leather or in box leather. Or is the name, pretty much the same across all leather types? Also, have original colors been renamed? I recently saw online a bag in the color “Dahlia” but it doesn’t look like the original “Dahlia” in which the Gaby MM came in. I’m just wondering how colors are classified in Moynat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagnut1

michumichu said:


> H! Does anyone know if color names change depending on the leather type? For example “eggplant” in carat leather will have a different name in taurillion leather or in box leather. Or is the name, pretty much the same across all leather types? Also, have original colors been renamed? I recently saw online a bag in the color “Dahlia” but it doesn’t look like the original “Dahlia” in which the Gaby MM came in. I’m just wondering how colors are classified in Moynat. Thanks in advance!


During Ramesh era color names were generally specific to leather.  When he left it seemed like a non-system emerged, and yes color names seem to have been reused without regard to the original hue.  Not sure if this is intentional or the result of other operational changes.  (And to be fair Ramesh's color names didn't always make 100% sense either.)


----------



## lill_canele

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone own the Rejane Nano? If so, how do you like it?



Yes I do! I recently got it and I love it! It does not fit my phone but surprisingly fits my 6 ring key holder that has my car fob and my card holder with ease. I took it out this weekend.


----------



## lill_canele

peacelovesequin said:


> I recently added this tote my collection. If you are thinking about it, get it. The pouch is included. I love that they changed up the monogram colorway. It holds so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTE BAG
> 
> 
> This lightweight tote bag crafted in Canvas 1920 M Monogram Maxi highlights the Maison's signature such as the jacquard shoulder straps with Moynat 1849 lettering, removable zip pouch and embossed Moynat tongue on the front. The Art Deco-inspired M monogram was originally designed by artist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410928



I saw that in stores and I love it! I just wish it had a shoulder strap


----------



## lill_canele

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the Le Duo cabas…
> 
> View attachment 5408703
> View attachment 5408704
> View attachment 5408705
> View attachment 5408706
> View attachment 5408707
> View attachment 5408708
> View attachment 5408709
> View attachment 5408710



I like the teal one with the orange interior, the straps look comfortable since they are wider than other totes that Ive seen. I can tell they’re lengthened to fit under the arm comfortably.
The only pet peeve about this tote is that I am not a fan of the folded corners at the bottom of the bag. I know it’s done probably because it’s reversible but I prefer a more seamless look.
Also $2700 USD is a little pricy to me for something so simple. YSL has a similar version (though a little less structured and thinner straps) and I think it’s around $1200 USD.


----------



## michumichu

bagnut1 said:


> During Ramesh era color names were generally specific to leather.  When he left it seemed like a non-system emerged, and yes color names seem to have been reused without regard to the original hue.  Not sure if this is intentional or the result of other operational changes.  (And to be fair Ramesh's color names didn't always make 100% sense either.)


Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## labb8

Hi I am very new to Moynat and have decided on the Gabrielle Clutch. Fits my lifestyle perfectly. I have been offered a black with gold and silver hardware and Tourterelle with gold hardware and cannot decide between them. I know black and gold will always be classic but I already have 3 Chanel bags, of varying sizes, with this colour combo, so would it be a mistake to get a clutch with the same colours? I'm worried the silver hardware maybe 'too young' for me (I'm in my mid-forties) and that Tourterelle may not be easy to match with outfits. I'm going to see my SA tomorrow but just wanted some advice. Thanks.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok guys so they’ve approved my Le Duo SO! 6-8 months.  Apple green / anemone.


----------



## hillsidegirl

labb8 said:


> Hi I am very new to Moynat and have decided on the Gabrielle Clutch. Fits my lifestyle perfectly. I have been offered a black with gold and silver hardware and Tourterelle with gold hardware and cannot decide between them. I know black and gold will always be classic but I already have 3 Chanel bags, of varying sizes, with this colour combo, so would it be a mistake to get a clutch with the same colours? I'm worried the silver hardware maybe 'too young' for me (I'm in my mid-forties) and that Tourterelle may not be easy to match with outfits. I'm going to see my SA tomorrow but just wanted some advice. Thanks.


First…I’m so excited for you! I had been patiently waiting for the Gabrielle Clutch to become available in black with gold hardware so when my local boutique got some in, I jumped at the chance to snag one. I am confident that you will love the bag no matter which color combination you select. It is such a usable size while still being subtle and elegant.

I’m not sure I can offer much help selecting a color since that is so personal but I’ll throw in my two cents. First, I’m also in my forties and own a bunch of different bags with silver hardware (and gold). I think some bags and some colors simply look better with silver hardware. I also wear silver, white gold or platinum jewelry fairly often so silver hardware is often the best choice. I definitely don’t think I have out-aged silver hardware and I don’t think I ever will. Sure, it might be a little more contemporary, or maybe a little more casual, but i think people of all ages can pull off silver with ease.

As for the potential overlap with your black/gold Chanel bags…I have a few vintage and a current classic flap in black/gold and they are so different from the clutch. First, the Chanel bags are so recognizable whereas the Moynat tends to fly below the radar. There are definitely times when I want to carry a below the radar bag, especially lately, so  the Moynat fits that bill perfectly. Plus, the polished gold, leather-threaded strap on Chanels offers such a different look from the sleek and subtle Gabrielle Clutch (with or without the strap). The colors may be similar, but the vibe is so different. There are definitely occasions for each.

As for the touterelle, I don’t have a tourterelle Moynat (yet!…it’s on my list!) but I think it’s a very easy color to match. For what it’s worth, I have the Chanel timeless clutch in both black and beige clair and I wear them equally. And I would argue the tourterelle is a much more user friendly tone than the beige clair. (Both of my Chanel timeless clutches have silver hardware, by the way).

So, in a nutshell…I’m no help! I really mean it when I say I do not think you can go wrong. Maybe think about the last 5 or 6 times you grabbed one of your Chanel’s…would the Moynat have been a better option any of those times? If so, which color? Which hardware? I will never forget a Barney’s salesperson once talked me out of buying a black bag from him, presumably losing his commission. I was impressed and his approach stuck with me. He noticed I happened to be carrying a black Delvaux bag and he asked if there were ever a time when I could see myself choosing to carry the new black bag over the black Delvaux (he happened to really love the Delvaux). After thinking about it, my answer was “no” so I passed on the new bag. I try to use this approach whenever I am considering a new purchase. It has really helped me whittle down options and select the proper color, ultimately filling holes in my closet instead of adding redundancies time and time again.

Best of luck! Please report back with an update on which bag you chose. Such fun!


----------



## michumichu

hillsidegirl said:


> First…I’m so excited for you! I had been patiently waiting for the Gabrielle Clutch to become available in black with gold hardware so when my local boutique got some in, I jumped at the chance to snag one. I am confident that you will love the bag no matter which color combination you select. It is such a usable size while still being subtle and elegant.
> 
> I’m not sure I can offer much help selecting a color since that is so personal but I’ll throw in my two cents. First, I’m also in my forties as well and own a bunch of different bags with silver hardware (and gold). I think some bags and some colors simply look better with silver hardware. I also wear silver, white gold or platinum jewelry fairly often so silver hardware is often the best choice. I definitely don’t think I have out-aged of silver hardware and I don’t think I ever will. Sure, it might be a little more contemporary, or maybe a little more casual, but i think people of all ages can pull off silver with ease.
> 
> As for the potential overlap with your black/gold Chanel bags…I have a few vintage and a current classic flap in black/gold and they are so different from the clutch. First, the Chanel bags are so recognizable whereas the Moynat tends to fly below the radar. There are definitely times when I want to carry a below the radar bag, especially lately, so  the Moynat fits that bill perfectly. Plus, the polished gold, leather-threaded strap on Chanels offers such a different look from the sleek and subtle Gabrielle Clutch (with or without the strap). The colors may be similar, but the vibe is so different. There are definitely occasions for each.
> 
> As for the touterelle, I don’t have a tourterelle Moynat (yet!…it’s on my list!) but I think it’s a very easy color to match. For what it’s worth, I have the Chanel timeless clutch in both black and beige clair and I wear them equally. And I would argue the tourterelle is a much more user friendly tone than the beige clair. (Both of my Chanel timeless clutches have silver hardware, by the way).
> 
> So, in a nutshell…I’m no help! I really mean it when I say I do not think you can go wrong. Maybe think about the last 5 or 6 times you grabbed one of your Chanel’s…would the Moynat have been a better option any of those times? If so, which color? Which hardware? I will never forget a Barney’s salesperson once talked me out of buying a black bag from him, presumably losing his commission. I was impressed and his approach stuck with me. He noticed I happened to be carrying a black Delvaux bag and he asked if there were ever a time when I could see myself choosing to carry the new black bag over the black Delvaux (he happened to really love the Delvaux). After thinking about it, my answer was “no” so I passed on the new bag. I try to use this approach whenever I am considering a new purchase. It has really helped me whittle down options and select the proper color, ultimately filling holes in my closet instead of adding redundancies time and time again.
> 
> Best of luck! Please report back with an update on which bag you chose. Such fun!





TraceySH said:


> Ok guys so they’ve approved my Le Duo SO! 6-8 months.  Apple green / anemone.


Sounds lovely, I can’t wait to see the colors! I’ve never seen those colors in Moynat!


----------



## labb8

hillsidegirl said:


> First…I’m so excited for you! I had been patiently waiting for the Gabrielle Clutch to become available in black with gold hardware so when my local boutique got some in, I jumped at the chance to snag one. I am confident that you will love the bag no matter which color combination you select. It is such a usable size while still being subtle and elegant.
> 
> I’m not sure I can offer much help selecting a color since that is so personal but I’ll throw in my two cents. First, I’m also in my forties and own a bunch of different bags with silver hardware (and gold). I think some bags and some colors simply look better with silver hardware. I also wear silver, white gold or platinum jewelry fairly often so silver hardware is often the best choice. I definitely don’t think I have out-aged silver hardware and I don’t think I ever will. Sure, it might be a little more contemporary, or maybe a little more casual, but i think people of all ages can pull off silver with ease.
> 
> As for the potential overlap with your black/gold Chanel bags…I have a few vintage and a current classic flap in black/gold and they are so different from the clutch. First, the Chanel bags are so recognizable whereas the Moynat tends to fly below the radar. There are definitely times when I want to carry a below the radar bag, especially lately, so  the Moynat fits that bill perfectly. Plus, the polished gold, leather-threaded strap on Chanels offers such a different look from the sleek and subtle Gabrielle Clutch (with or without the strap). The colors may be similar, but the vibe is so different. There are definitely occasions for each.
> 
> As for the touterelle, I don’t have a tourterelle Moynat (yet!…it’s on my list!) but I think it’s a very easy color to match. For what it’s worth, I have the Chanel timeless clutch in both black and beige clair and I wear them equally. And I would argue the tourterelle is a much more user friendly tone than the beige clair. (Both of my Chanel timeless clutches have silver hardware, by the way).
> 
> So, in a nutshell…I’m no help! I really mean it when I say I do not think you can go wrong. Maybe think about the last 5 or 6 times you grabbed one of your Chanel’s…would the Moynat have been a better option any of those times? If so, which color? Which hardware? I will never forget a Barney’s salesperson once talked me out of buying a black bag from him, presumably losing his commission. I was impressed and his approach stuck with me. He noticed I happened to be carrying a black Delvaux bag and he asked if there were ever a time when I could see myself choosing to carry the new black bag over the black Delvaux (he happened to really love the Delvaux). After thinking about it, my answer was “no” so I passed on the new bag. I try to use this approach whenever I am considering a new purchase. It has really helped me whittle down options and select the proper color, ultimately filling holes in my closet instead of adding redundancies time and time again.
> 
> Best of luck! Please report back with an update on which bag you chose. Such fun!


Thank you so much for your advice. You are right, certain bags work better in certain colours. I will let you know what I decide. So excited.  Anyway, can I ask which Delvaux you are referring to? Firstly I had been deciding between the Brillant and the Gabrielle and then when I saw the clutch in here, I knew it had to be the clutch. I only have one clutch, a H Jige in Blue Jean which is more casual so I definitely am in need of something that is more suitable for evenings. On the occasions when I wished I had a clutch I would use my Chanel Boy WOC which didn't really work either so I think I will be opting for the black and gold but who knows, when I see them irl, I may change my mind altogether! Will report back later. Eek


----------



## labb8

labb8 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. You are right, certain bags work better in certain colours. I will let you know what I decide. So excited.  Anyway, can I ask which Delvaux you are referring to? Firstly I had been deciding between the Brillant and the Gabrielle and then when I saw the clutch in here, I knew it had to be the clutch. I only have one clutch, a H Jige in Blue Jean which is more casual so I definitely am in need of something that is more suitable for evenings. On the occasions when I wished I had a clutch I would use my Chanel Boy WOC which didn't really work either so I think I will be opting for the black and gold but who knows, when I see them irl, I may change my mind altogether! Will report back later. Eek


So...... unexpectedly, I decided on the Tourterelle!!!! It is just so beautiful. 

The SA showed me all 3 bags and I was instantly drawn to it. This huge smile just broke out on my face and I knew that was the one. Also, seeing both the silver and gold together I much preferred the SHW with the black. Its a very dark powdery ink black (can't explain it) and the gold is very yellow so I personally think the SHW works better with it.

This is my first Moynat and I do believe it won't be my last. 

I've included photos for those who are thinking of getting one and are undecided on the colours.


----------



## LavenderIce

labb8 said:


> So...... unexpectedly, I decided on the Tourterelle!!!! It is just so beautiful.
> 
> The SA showed me all 3 bags and I was instantly drawn to it. This huge smile just broke out on my face and I knew that was the one. Also, seeing both the silver and gold together I much preferred the SHW with the black. Its a very dark powdery ink black (can't explain it) and the gold is very yellow so I personally think the SHW works better with it.
> 
> This is my first Moynat and I do believe it won't be my last.
> 
> I've included photos for those who are thinking of getting one and are undecided on the colours.



Congrats on your new clutch! I've been waiting on a Gabrielle clutch as well, but I'm waiting a little longer for more colours. Thank you for sharing pictures. Both colurs look good on you!


----------



## hillsidegirl

labb8 said:


> So...... unexpectedly, I decided on the Tourterelle!!!! It is just so beautiful.
> 
> The SA showed me all 3 bags and I was instantly drawn to it. This huge smile just broke out on my face and I knew that was the one. Also, seeing both the silver and gold together I much preferred the SHW with the black. Its a very dark powdery ink black (can't explain it) and the gold is very yellow so I personally think the SHW works better with it.
> 
> This is my first Moynat and I do believe it won't be my last.
> 
> I've included photos for those who are thinking of getting one and are undecided on the colours.


The tourterelle is SO you!!! It’s perfect! I’m so happy for you. I hope you love the bag forever. It’s so timeless.



labb8 said:


> Anyway, can I ask which Delvaux you are referring to?



I was carrying the Brillant in the MM size whenI was in Barney’s (I’m dating myself!). I love that bag too. In fact, I have the identical bag in the GM size. How ridiculous (But at least I know I’m ridiculous, that’s halfway to recovery!). Delvaux and Moynat both craft forever bags, so I am quite sure that I will still be carrying all of them when I am ninety (If I can still lift the GM Brillant! Lol)


----------



## TraceySH

So Moynat sent images of my SO for me to approve. Here’s the combo!


----------



## michumichu

TraceySH said:


> So Moynat sent images of my SO for me to approve. Here’s the combo!
> 
> View attachment 5422092
> View attachment 5422093


I love the colors!! The purple reminds me of the “Lavender” Gaby MM that someone in the forum had, not sure if it’s the same shade of purple. I’ve never seen this green, it’s beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> So Moynat sent images of my SO for me to approve. Here’s the combo!
> 
> View attachment 5422092
> View attachment 5422093


Gorgeous!  Good luck!


----------



## Linawangfang

TraceySH said:


> So Moynat sent images of my SO for me to approve. Here’s the combo!
> 
> View attachment 5422092
> View attachment 5422093


Gorgeous purple!!!!


----------



## Yuki85

TraceySH said:


> ooooookkkkk so got yesterday...these are just pure gorgeous! the LEATHER I could play with all day long!
> 
> View attachment 5411327
> View attachment 5411328
> View attachment 5411329
> View attachment 5411330
> View attachment 5411331



Hi, may i ask if the bag is heavy?? I LOVE the everything on this tote.


----------



## TraceySH

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, may i ask if the bag is heavy?? I LOVE the everything on this tote.


Not at ALL. Very very very light. And in using it for a week, while moving, throwing it around, etc, not a single sign of use. The leather became more supple and developed a little shine to it. Corners were no issue at all.


----------



## Yuki85

TraceySH said:


> Not at ALL. Very very very light. And in using it for a week, while moving, throwing it around, etc, not a single sign of use. The leather became more supple and developed a little shine to it. Corners were no issue at all.



I was considering to buy the Ruban duo tote but just saw your pictures and checked out the website. Love your tote soo much. I am new to Maynat because i got tired of LV, Chanel or Hermes. do you have a LV NF MM that you can make a comparison with both bag for me?


----------



## TraceySH

Yuki85 said:


> I was considering to buy the Ruban duo tote but just saw your pictures and checked out the website. Love your tote soo much. I am new to Maynat because i got tired of LV, Chanel or Hermes. do you have a LV NF MM that you can make a comparison with both bag for me?


I don't because I just never use my NF! I know they are VERY functional but somehow I just go for the more under-the-radar stuff? (I am sure I need to sell my never used LV luggage at some point.) I think LV and moynat are just such different aesthetics. This one is like a larger purse, to me at least, where I never saw the NF as anything but purely for travel or groceries or schlepping stuff between homes?


----------



## Yuki85

TraceySH said:


> I don't because I just never use my NF! I know they are VERY functional but somehow I just go for the more under-the-radar stuff? (I am sure I need to sell my never used LV luggage at some point.) I think LV and moynat are just such different aesthetics. This one is like a larger purse, to me at least, where I never saw the NF as anything but purely for travel or groceries or schlepping stuff between homes?



thank you for your reply.. I only know the Ruban Duo but never put the trigger but when I saw your picture today I was feeling like beyond the moon - finally something understated but the leather looks yummy to me.


----------



## TraceySH

Yuki85 said:


> thank you for your reply.. I only know the Ruban Duo but never put the trigger but when I saw your picture today I was feeling like beyond the moon - finally something understated but the leather looks yummy to me.


and it REALLY is! and way better, more stylishly designed than Hermes' double sens...


----------



## Yuki85

TraceySH said:


> and it REALLY is! and way better, more stylishly designed than Hermes' double sens...


The quality I guess is the same… or? Btw I absolutely don’t like the double sens.


----------



## Beauty2c

Yummy colors. Pic sent from SA at SCP


----------



## m_ichele

Ok I may have to take back my glowing review for my Oh! Tote. Glazing has separated on one of my handles on my 2 year old bag. Granted I’ve used it a lot, so maybe that’s just the nature of the bag and glazing. Apparently it costs $300 to repair so it doesn’t seem like Moynat has a warranty like Chanel, for example. This is the second Moynat bag that I’ve had to repair and my collection is only two years old


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> Ok I may have to take back my glowing review for my Oh! Tote. Glazing has separated on one of my handles on my 2 year old bag. Granted I’ve used it a lot, so maybe that’s just the nature of the bag and glazing. Apparently it costs $300 to repair so it doesn’t seem like Moynat has a warranty like Chanel, for example. This is the second Moynat bag that I’ve had to repair and my collection is only two years old


Oh goodness, I’m so sorry to hear that. I can’t help but notice the timing too…you said these bags are both about 2 years old and, interestingly, it’s been almost exactly 2 years to the day since Knightly took over at Moynat. Others on this forum are much more in tune with the inner workings of Moynat, but my understanding is that Ramesh was a real stickler for quality and consistency when he was at the helm. Many feared that that attention to detail could falter after his departure. I really hope those fears aren’t materializing now under Knightly. It would be so tragic for Moynat to sink to LV‘s (poor) level of quality control. Goodness.


----------



## m_ichele

hillsidegirl said:


> Oh goodness, I’m so sorry to hear that. I can’t help but notice the timing too…you said these bags are both about 2 years old and, interestingly, it’s been almost exactly 2 years to the day since Knightly took over at Moynat. Others on this forum are much more in tune with the inner workings of Moynat, but my understanding is that Ramesh was a real stickler for quality and consistency when he was at the helm. Many feared that that attention to detail could falter after his departure. I really hope those fears aren’t materializing now under Knightly. It would be so tragic for Moynat to sink to LV‘s (poor) level of quality control. Goodness.


Interesting observation…the timing does overlap. I bought the tote and made my SO in June so I wonder when he actually left and stopped overseeing things and when the announcement was made of his departure. Come to think of it, I know my SO gaby was made post Ramesh. My tote was a newer arrival at my boutique but who knows when it was actually made. My other bags, with the exception of the ocean gaby, were made while he was still in charge and no issues with those so far. It’s safe to say I won’t buy anymore bags with glazing from any designer. Not worth the headache.


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> Ok I may have to take back my glowing review for my Oh! Tote. Glazing has separated on one of my handles on my 2 year old bag. Granted I’ve used it a lot, so maybe that’s just the nature of the bag and glazing. Apparently it costs $300 to repair so it doesn’t seem like Moynat has a warranty like Chanel, for example. This is the second Moynat bag that I’ve had to repair and my collection is only two years old




Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about this. It's upsetting and disappointing. Would you happen to have a picture?  Will the bag be sent back to Paris for repair?


----------



## m_ichele

quadmama said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about this. It's upsetting and disappointing. Would you happen to have a picture?  Will the bag be sent back to Paris for repair?





Yes it would have to go back to Paris. They said it takes several hours to repair because they want to ensure longevity which made me laugh because I wonder how they define longevity when I’ve only had the bag two years. I’m waiting to hear how long they warranty their repairs before I decide to send it or not.


----------



## hillsidegirl

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 5431519
> 
> Yes it would have to go back to Paris. They said it takes several hours to repair because they want to ensure longevity which made me laugh because I wonder how they define longevity when I’ve only had the bag two years. I’m waiting to hear how long they warranty their repairs before I decide to send it or not.


Wow. That’s not even a particularly stressed area of the bag or a place where multiple pieces of leather are joined together, which can be susceptible to cracking or splitting. In short, this doesn’t appear to be due to the usual stresses and strains that come along with regular use, this seems more like a manufacturing flaw (someone smarter than I on the manufacturing process of bags can likely identify exactly what went wrong here). How very strange. Especially from Moynat! I’m so sorry to see this happened to you and I am hopeful Moynat makes it right.


----------



## quadmama

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 5431519
> 
> Yes it would have to go back to Paris. They said it takes several hours to repair because they want to ensure longevity which made me laugh because I wonder how they define longevity when I’ve only had the bag two years. I’m waiting to hear how long they warranty their repairs before I decide to send it or not.



Thank you for the picture. The straps on my Goyard Artois melted due to not having been used and stayed in my closet for a good year. I thought I would just use it as it from now on without having it repaired. It's upsetting when something costs so much doesn't last as long as they should.


----------



## sosauce

Got my first Moynat bag like… 3 weeks ago? BB Gabrielle

I really wanted the Rejane bb, but there wasn’t a color I wanted with the gold hardware.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Beauty2c said:


> Yummy colors. Pic sent from SA at SCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426683


I need one of these!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> Got my first Moynat bag like… 3 weeks ago? BB Gabrielle
> 
> I really wanted the Rejane bb, but there wasn’t a color I wanted with the gold hardware.


Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Beauty2c

Went to NYC and visited the Moynat at Saks.  Saw an artisan at work. The hand painting is complimentary.


----------



## bagnut1

Beauty2c said:


> Went to NYC and visited the Moynat at Saks.  Saw an artisan at work. The hand painting is complimentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437193
> View attachment 5437194
> View attachment 5437195
> View attachment 5437196


Are you sure they aren't charging for the personalization?  That would be a big departure from established practice.

(Or perhaps they have just included the painting in the base price of the bag?)


----------



## Beauty2c

bagnut1 said:


> Are you sure they aren't charging for the personalization?  That would be a big departure from established practice.
> 
> (Or perhaps they have just included the painting in the base price of the bag?)


Yes. I am pretty sure. Let me clarify. The SA told me the personalization is complimentary with purchase only with the artisan at the NYC store. The artisan told me that they do not do art works like they used to anymore except letters.  You can order from the NYC Saks store and have it shipped to you.


----------



## bagnut1

Beauty2c said:


> Yes. I am pretty sure. Let me clarify. The SA told me the personalization is complimentary with purchase only with the artisan at the NYC store. The artisan told me that they do not do art works like they used to anymore except letters.  You can order from the NYC Saks store and have it shipped to you.


Thanks for the clarification.  And more sad news!  The art personalization was a truly luxury service.


----------



## Olylifter

Headed out to dinner with my coral Gabrielle BB (purchased in Nov 2021) with Dior mitzah wrapped on the top handle! For reference I'm 5ft 6in/1.67m and a US size 6/8.


----------



## norellekay

lill_canele said:


> Haha @hillsidegirl  I stopped by as well! The Gabrielle clutch was a lot bigger than I thought!
> 
> View attachment 5397071
> View attachment 5397072
> View attachment 5397073


Hi! May I know your height? I would love to buy the clutch but I am worried it might be too big for me (I am like 5'1")


----------



## lill_canele

norellekay said:


> Hi! May I know your height? I would love to buy the clutch but I am worried it might be too big for me (I am like 5'1")



I’m 5ft 5.5 inches. 
Yea, I feel it’s a bit big even for me. I’d probably wear it like a crossbody bag tbh.


----------



## teatew

Since I'm waiting for all of my Hermes orders to fulfill, I decided to get the wife a DUO Tote from Moynat to replace one of her worn out totes.  The Greige/Zinc combo is fantastic!  Leather quality feels superb (structured but supple). 

May have to put some twillys on the handles though...


----------



## m_ichele

m_ichele said:


> Ok I may have to take back my glowing review for my Oh! Tote. Glazing has separated on one of my handles on my 2 year old bag. Granted I’ve used it a lot, so maybe that’s just the nature of the bag and glazing. Apparently it costs $300 to repair so it doesn’t seem like Moynat has a warranty like Chanel, for example. This is the second Moynat bag that I’ve had to repair and my collection is only two years old





m_ichele said:


> View attachment 5431519
> 
> Yes it would have to go back to Paris. They said it takes several hours to repair because they want to ensure longevity which made me laugh because I wonder how they define longevity when I’ve only had the bag two years. I’m waiting to hear how long they warranty their repairs before I decide to send it or not.


Quoting myself so that I can update my situation…I dropped my tote off at Moynat and I was told they’re making an exception for me so I guess the repair will be taken care of by them. At least that’s how I interpret it, I probably should have asked for clarification  Either way, it’s out of my hands now so I just hope the repair will hold up for a long time. Gaby has definitely been discontinued so whatever is left in stores is it and there’s a new design on the horizon. I saw some cute slg’s, ie a small half moon shaped pouch and a heart shaped pouch that could also be a bag charm. Tourterelle Flori now has an adjustable bag strap so thats a nice update. And this adorable little cutie Flori totally delighted me! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



utterly impractical for me, but it’s just so darn cute!
If anyone is interested in a Gabrielle clutch, they have at least one in stock.


----------



## norellekay

Thank you so much for the info @lill_canele. I was in my local store this Tuesday wanting to try on the Gabrielle clutch. Unfortunately they do not have that in stock but the Gabrielle BB instead...and it is in black ghw! I wanted a clutch in black ghw but this beauty got me. The bag is so stunning and absolutely gorgeous.
I was so indecisive but the SA told me that if this is my first Moynat bag and first Gabrielle bag I should get the classic design first. So here it is! I got my Dior Mitzah today to match it with the bag.

My only question is that should I still get a Gabrielle clutch in black ghw given that I already have a Gabrielle BB in the same spec? The clutch seems more casual to fit my daily outfit, but I feel that it might be a bit overlapping with my BB, plus I haven't really seen it in real life yet.


----------



## ardenp

norellekay said:


> Thank you so much for the info @lill_canele. I was in my local store this Tuesday wanting to try on the Gabrielle clutch. Unfortunately they do not have that in stock but the Gabrielle BB instead...and it is in black ghw! I wanted a clutch in black ghw but this beauty got me. The bag is so stunning and absolutely gorgeous.
> I was so indecisive but the SA told me that if this is my first Moynat bag and first Gabrielle bag I should get the classic design first. So here it is! I got my Dior Mitzah today to match it with the bag.
> 
> My only question is that should I still get a Gabrielle clutch in black ghw given that I already have a Gabrielle BB in the same spec? The clutch seems more casual to fit my daily outfit, but I feel that it might be a bit overlapping with my BB, plus I haven't really seen it in real life yet.


Congrats! Such a classic bag and I think you made the right choice to get it.  I've been chatting with my SA for a while about the clutch too but from what I can tell from photos and dimensions it seems quite a lot bigger than the typical clutch.  I opted to wait to till I can see one IRL before committing.  Once you start shopping at Moynat, the store SAs are so nice that it's guaranteed you'll end up going back!!


----------



## lill_canele

norellekay said:


> Thank you so much for the info @lill_canele. I was in my local store this Tuesday wanting to try on the Gabrielle clutch. Unfortunately they do not have that in stock but the Gabrielle BB instead...and it is in black ghw! I wanted a clutch in black ghw but this beauty got me. The bag is so stunning and absolutely gorgeous.
> I was so indecisive but the SA told me that if this is my first Moynat bag and first Gabrielle bag I should get the classic design first. So here it is! I got my Dior Mitzah today to match it with the bag.
> 
> My only question is that should I still get a Gabrielle clutch in black ghw given that I already have a Gabrielle BB in the same spec? The clutch seems more casual to fit my daily outfit, but I feel that it might be a bit overlapping with my BB, plus I haven't really seen it in real life yet.



Beautiful!  Congratulations!!

You’ll probably get a better idea when you see and try on the clutch in stores.
Personally it would be too similar for me (especially if it’s in the same color and hardware) 

But for now, enjoy your lovely new bag  and get a feel for the design, structure and closure. If it’s a design that you love and would love to have it in more styles, perhaps the clutch version is for you!


----------



## Xthgirl

Im new to this thread and pardon if theres a thread abou this. Has the Madeline crossbody bag been discontinued?


----------



## hillsidegirl

htxgirl said:


> Im new to this thread and pardon if theres a thread abou this. Has the Madeline crossbody bag been discontinued?


Yep. The entire Madeline line has been discontinued.


----------



## dollybobo

Olylifter said:


> Headed out to dinner with my coral Gabrielle BB (purchased in Nov 2021) with Dior mitzah wrapped on the top handle! For reference I'm 5ft 6in/1.67m and a US size 6/8.
> 
> View attachment 5437884


Cute!  May I ask what color this is please?


----------



## dollybobo

dollybobo said:


> Cute!  The color is stunning.


----------



## konacoffee

So I picked up a Tiffany x Bad Dreams Tote from Fashionphile.

I had mostly given up on that tote since that collection had passed by the time Moynat was seriously on my radar, but I'm pretty pysched about getting it! But that also means I need to sell a bag now to keep in line with my "one in, one out rule."


----------



## ardenp

konacoffee said:


> So I picked up a Tiffany x Bad Dreams Tote from Fashionphile.
> 
> I had mostly given up on that tote since that collection had passed by the time Moynat was seriously on my radar, but I'm pretty pysched about getting it! But that also means I need to sell a bag now to keep in line with my "one in, one out rule."


Post a pic when you get it! I think I saw some ads for it on my phone haha. There was a Quattro tote for sale recently and I had to seriously refrain from buying a duplicate just because I know they are discontinued, hoping that one was purchased by a TPFer too...


----------



## konacoffee

ardenp said:


> Post a pic when you get it! I think I saw some ads for it on my phone haha. There was a Quattro tote for sale recently and I had to seriously refrain from buying a duplicate just because I know they are discontinued, hoping that one was purchased by a TPFer too...


I implemented a "one in, one out" rule for myself last year to keep my collection manageable, but man am I bad at self-control. Though other than a nice taupe/tourterelle top handle bag there's nothing left on my "must have" list. The rest of my list are very much "would be nice to have."


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi Moynat fans, re-discovering my love for Moynat after being assaulted by a gazillion H bags on the resale market at exorbitant prices! Visited the boutique ytd to try on the Rejane BB in Fuschia and somehow fell in love with the Rejane Nano ~ totally impractical but totally stole my heart Oops  Also considering the Flori in powder with jacquard strap. Which looks the best?


----------



## VintageyGirl

lill_canele said:


> Yes I do! I recently got it and I love it! It does not fit my phone but surprisingly fits my 6 ring key holder that has my car fob and my card holder with ease. I took it out this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5419789
> View attachment 5419790


Love the nano! But can’t even fit my phone  SA says I have to get a flip phone


----------



## VintageyGirl

dotmike said:


> I do not own any Moynat yet but I am considering a Gaby PM in either the black or powder color. I currently have bags in both black and white/beige or light colors already so I don’t need one or the other more in my collection. The taupe is not an option as it is not a color that I want at this time. I want to know any opinions on the powder color. It looks pink versus off white/powdery to me. Does anyone really love or dislike it? If so why? Thank you in advance!


I love the powder colour! Here’s a comparison with my Greige Rejane. It has very light pink undertones but comes across as a warm cream rather than pink. I think it’s nicer than Greige and I’m seriously tempted to get the Flori in powder


----------



## lill_canele

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the nano! But can’t even fit my phone  SA says I have to get a flip phone



I was once the person who felt that my phone had to fit in my bag. (was very not into mini/tiny bags for a long time). But I realized that with the nano rejane, because it has a lot of depth, all I really wanted inside it was my card holder and 6 ring key holder + car fob. 
I found out that I didn't really mind holding my phone in my hand since I use it often. I do have an iphone 13 mini though, so it being smaller makes it easier to hold in general.


----------



## Olylifter

dollybobo said:


> Cute!  May I ask what color this is please?


Moynat calls this color Coral! It's a very orange-y coral color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Moynat fans, re-discovering my love for Moynat after being assaulted by a gazillion H bags on the resale market at exorbitant prices! Visited the boutique ytd to try on the Rejane BB in Fuschia and somehow fell in love with the Rejane Nano ~ totally impractical but totally stole my heart Oops  Also considering the Flori in powder with jacquard strap. Which looks the best?
> 
> View attachment 5510924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510926


The pink nano is so cute!


----------



## bagnut1

Olylifter said:


> Moynat calls this color Coral! It's a very orange-y coral color.


Not to be confused with the Coral in the Taurillon Blush leather - that one is much more muted.

Beautiful bag though!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sunshine mama said:


> The pink nano is so cute!


IKR! I really love it but can’t bring myself to buy it


----------



## VintageyGirl

lill_canele said:


> I was once the person who felt that my phone had to fit in my bag. (was very not into mini/tiny bags for a long time). But I realized that with the nano rejane, because it has a lot of depth, all I really wanted inside it was my card holder and 6 ring key holder + car fob.
> I found out that I didn't really mind holding my phone in my hand since I use it often. I do have an iphone 13 mini though, so it being smaller makes it easier to hold in general.


Your nano is too cute! Wish I had the courage to get it


----------



## Sunshine mama

I know most Moynat lovers here are into the beautiful and classically made, under the radar leather bags. My love for the Gaby drew me in to this brand several years ago. 
I finally was able to visit the store about a week ago, and hoped to get either a Gaby or a Gabrielle, but of course,  they only had one Gaby PM, and 2 colors in Gabrielle, all of which I didn't love.
The SA told me I could order a Gaby, but it would take a long time. 
So when I started to browse the store,  I saw the Yoyo bag, and I immediately fell in love with its circle design, and how almost weightless the bag was! It is incredibly light weight. 
So here are my first Moynat purchases. Introducing my Yoyo and the webbing strap. The strap has gold hardware, and the bag has silver. But I think the two look nice together.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> I know most Moynat lovers here are into the beautiful and classically made, under the radar leather bags. My love for the Gaby drew me in to this brand several years ago.
> I finally was able to visit the store about a week ago, and hoped to get either a Gaby or a Gabrielle, but of course,  they only had one Gaby PM, and 2 colors in Gabrielle, all of which I didn't love.
> The SA told me I could order a Gaby, but it would take a long time.
> So when I started to browse the store,  I saw the Yoyo bag, and I immediately fell in love with its circle design, and how almost weightless the bag was! It is incredibly light weight.
> So here are my first Moynat purchases. Introducing my Yoyo and the webbing strap. The strap has gold hardware, and the bag has silver. But I think the two look nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572584
> View attachment 5572596


Pretty and lightweight seems to be a winning combination!


----------



## m_ichele

Sunshine mama said:


> I know most Moynat lovers here are into the beautiful and classically made, under the radar leather bags. My love for the Gaby drew me in to this brand several years ago.
> I finally was able to visit the store about a week ago, and hoped to get either a Gaby or a Gabrielle, but of course,  they only had one Gaby PM, and 2 colors in Gabrielle, all of which I didn't love.
> The SA told me I could order a Gaby, but it would take a long time.
> So when I started to browse the store,  I saw the Yoyo bag, and I immediately fell in love with its circle design, and how almost weightless the bag was! It is incredibly light weight.
> So here are my first Moynat purchases. Introducing my Yoyo and the webbing strap. The strap has gold hardware, and the bag has silver. But I think the two look nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572584
> View attachment 5572596


Lightweight is definitely a great selling point. So happy for you that you found something you love! It’s so cute, I really like that style!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I did a deep dive into Moynat today - I love the heritage and the fact that it was founded by a woman (Pauline Moynat). 

I think my favorite bag is the Voyage PM in Tourterelle - timeless and elegant.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Also, a quick question - could you ID this yellow Moynat for me? Thank you!


----------



## m_ichele

Tyler_JP said:


> Also, a quick question - could you ID this yellow Moynat for me? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5573691


I believe it’s called Limousine.


----------



## konacoffee

Here she is!! I love it! It's such a playful take and uses the o's of the handles so well. And she's in great condition.


----------



## m_ichele

konacoffee said:


> Here she is!! I love it! It's such a playful take and uses the o's of the handles so well. And she's in great condition.
> 
> View attachment 5573724


She’s ADORABLE!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

m_ichele said:


> I believe it’s called Limousine.


Thank you so much! So, they are no longer making this style?


----------



## m_ichele

Tyler_JP said:


> Thank you so much! So, they are no longer making this style?


You’re welcome! They should be in store since it’s one of the designs by Nicholas Knightly.


----------



## abs678

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Moynat fans, re-discovering my love for Moynat after being assaulted by a gazillion H bags on the resale market at exorbitant prices! Visited the boutique ytd to try on the Rejane BB in Fuschia and somehow fell in love with the Rejane Nano ~ totally impractical but totally stole my heart Oops  Also considering the Flori in powder with jacquard strap. Which looks the best?
> 
> View attachment 5510924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510926


You make the nano look so good! I have dismissed it in the past for thinking it too small but I am truly having second thoughts. I too, was considering a powder Flori but ended up with a rejane in desert rose color. You wear all 3 so well.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I know that Moynat isn't really into playing the "celebrity" game, but it seems like Nicole Kidman is a big fan and owns several of their bags... I love her style (she and Cate Blanchett are the two best-dressed women in my mind) and of course, she's such a brilliant actress!


----------



## bagnut1

Tyler_JP said:


> I know that Moynat isn't really into playing the "celebrity" game, but it seems like Nicole Kidman is a big fan and owns several of their bags... I love her style (she and Cate Blanchett are the two best-dressed women in my mind) and of course, she's such a brilliant actress!
> 
> View attachment 5574281
> 
> View attachment 5574282
> 
> View attachment 5574283
> 
> View attachment 5574284


That’s from a couple of years ago (Ramesh era). She was their first (and only I think) brand “ambassador.”

3 of 4 of those bags have been discontinued by Knightly.


----------



## Tyler_JP

@bagnut1 - They went straight for the top, then! I like it. I found this interview with former CEO Guillaume Davin mentioning the House's relationship with Kidman... He's quite coy about it. 



> *Your association with celebrities remains quite discreet, only Nicole Kidman being ‘spotted’ on several occasions wearing your bangs. Did she buy them?*
> 
> Once beloved by Réjane, the Belle Époque actress, and today coveted by top celebrities, we have a serious fan following and famous clients who love Moynat but we do not talk much about them. Nicole Kidman is a fan of us, she owns some of our iconic bags and she asked whether we would loan her a Moynat Minaudière to attend the Golden Globes Awards. Of course, we did.


----------



## VintageyGirl

V


Sunshine mama said:


> I know most Moynat lovers here are into the beautiful and classically made, under the radar leather bags. My love for the Gaby drew me in to this brand several years ago.
> I finally was able to visit the store about a week ago, and hoped to get either a Gaby or a Gabrielle, but of course,  they only had one Gaby PM, and 2 colors in Gabrielle, all of which I didn't love.
> The SA told me I could order a Gaby, but it would take a long time.
> So when I started to browse the store,  I saw the Yoyo bag, and I immediately fell in love with its circle design, and how almost weightless the bag was! It is incredibly light weight.
> So here are my first Moynat purchases. Introducing my Yoyo and the webbing strap. The strap has gold hardware, and the bag has silver. But I think the two look nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572584
> View attachment 5572596


Very cute! Love the webbing strap! Would you consider having your initials painted on? I think that would be so cute!! I had mine painted on my Oh Tote


----------



## VintageyGirl

abs678 said:


> You make the nano look so good! I have dismissed it in the past for thinking it too small but I am truly having second thoughts. I too, was considering a powder Flori but ended up with a rejane in desert rose color. You wear all 3 so well.


Photos please! I’m still thinking about the super impractical nano which I love dearly haha. Would hv to get a flip phone to fit in it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageyGirl said:


> V
> 
> Very cute! Love the webbing strap! Would you consider having your initials painted on? I think that would be so cute!! I had mine painted on my Oh Tote
> 
> View attachment 5575025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575026


Never thought about it.  Your initials look really good on your bag. How long did it take?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sunshine mama said:


> Never thought about it.  Your initials look really good on your bag. How long did it take?


Hmmm 6 weeks? It was done in Paris then sent back to my country  it was complimentary. I love the personalisation.


----------



## LJNLori

New Flori Nano. Cute.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I think I'm obsessed.  Wonderful customer service and such a beautiful bag.


----------



## lill_canele

Tyler_JP said:


> I think I'm obsessed.  Wonderful customer service and such a beautiful bag.
> 
> View attachment 5576327
> 
> View attachment 5576329


Gorgeous!  Congratz!!


----------



## bagnut1

Tyler_JP said:


> @bagnut1 - They went straight for the top, then! I like it. I found this interview with former CEO Guillaume Davin mentioning the House's relationship with Kidman... He's quite coy about it.


Yes, Guillaume was firmly in the "discreet luxury" camp, as opposed to the current regime.

I recall the former NYC boutique management being quite excited about her "ambassador"-ship (their term) especially since they had at that time not done any paid advertising and minimal celebrity gifting.

I recall not really getting how NK was symbiotic with the brand.  But given where it is now I am nostalgic.  <Sniff>


----------



## Tyler_JP

bagnut1 said:


> I recall not really getting how NK was symbiotic with the brand.


The connection I made was the Belle Époque - Moynat was founded in that time period and Kidman's signature film/role, _Moulin Rouge!_, is set in the same period.


----------



## angie.lcc

My first Moynat bag  Flori in Taupe with GHW


----------



## Tyler_JP

As I am new to Moynat, I have a quick question for you all - have the pretty red and white ribbons always been used to wrap the boxes and shopping bags?  Such a lovely touch.


----------



## San2222

sosauce said:


> Got my first Moynat bag like… 3 weeks ago? BB Gabrielle
> 
> I really wanted the Rejane bb, but there wasn’t a color I wanted with the gold hardware.


hi there, may i ask what color is your gabrielle bb? such a pretty color! would you say it's a true red?


----------



## sosauce

San2222 said:


> hi there, may i ask what color is your gabrielle bb? such a pretty color! would you say it's a true red?


Yes, very red-red. I asked the SA because I do not want an orange red, or a purple red. 

The color is scarlet. It’s vibrant and bold, and a quite true red. I think it photographs well. Though I think a darker shade would be nice too.


----------



## San2222

sosauce said:


> Yes, very red-red. I asked the SA because I do not want an orange red, or a purple red.
> 
> The color is scarlet. It’s vibrant and bold, and a quite true red. I think it photographs well. Though I think a darker shade would be nice too.


ooooh I'm excited for this red...will ask sa if this color is still available. thank you dear.


----------



## lill_canele

Moynat’s “new” Flori bag? I totally forgot the name lol. (My husband calls it the banana bag haha)






Also, I was told that the Gaby BB is no longer being sold in stores and it would need to be pre-ordered.

If anyone is looking for the Flori Escapade wicker bag in yellow, there is one being shipped to the South Coast location tomorrow, I think or sometime this weekend.

And here’s a exotic, if no one buys it, they’re shipping it to Bali for a showing.


----------



## m_ichele

lill_canele said:


> Moynat’s “new” Flori bag? I totally forgot the name lol. (My husband calls it the banana bag haha)
> View attachment 5578189
> View attachment 5578190
> View attachment 5578191
> View attachment 5578192
> 
> 
> Also, I was told that the Gaby BB is no longer being sold in stores and it would need to be pre-ordered.
> 
> If anyone is looking for the Flori Escapade wicker bag in yellow, there is one being shipped to the South Coast location tomorrow, I think or sometime this weekend.
> 
> And here’s a exotic, if no one buys it, they’re shipping it to Bali for a showing.
> 
> View attachment 5578193
> View attachment 5578194


Interesting. I can see using it as a clutch if I was clutch girl. I don’t like the shape as a shoulder bag though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michumichu

I thought Gabys were discontinued, can you still order them? I’m confused  Or are people pre-ordering new Gabys coming out soon? Or are they ordering remaining Gabys from other stores?


----------



## lill_canele

michumichu said:


> I thought Gabys were discontinued, can you still order them? I’m confused  Or are people pre-ordering new Gabys coming out soon? Or are they ordering remaining Gabys from other stores?



Yeah, I think it’s confusing as well. Because they initially told me it was going to be discontinued earlier this year. But when I went in a couple days ago, they told me that people have been asking for the Gaby and so now it can be pre-ordered.

I wonder when they mean by “discontinued” it’s more of a general statement for the collection. As in, there won’t be any yearly guaranteed releases or seasonal releases of various colors. 

Or maybe it’s in the transition period of being phased out?


----------



## michumichu

lill_canele said:


> Yeah, I think it’s confusing as well. Because they initially told me it was going to be discontinued earlier this year. But when I went in a couple days ago, they told me that people have been asking for the Gaby and so now it can be pre-ordered.
> 
> I wonder when they mean by “discontinued” it’s more of a general statement for the collection. As in, there won’t be any yearly guaranteed releases or seasonal releases of various colors.
> 
> Or maybe it’s in the transition period of being phased out?


Exactly! I agree with you. I guess we’ll find out. It’s very confusing!


----------



## ardenp

Tyler_JP said:


> I know that Moynat isn't really into playing the "celebrity" game, but it seems like Nicole Kidman is a big fan and owns several of their bags... I love her style (she and Cate Blanchett are the two best-dressed women in my mind) and of course, she's such a brilliant actress!
> 
> View attachment 5574281
> 
> View attachment 5574282
> 
> View attachment 5574283
> 
> View attachment 5574284


This now discontinued Madeleine bag in powder is on sale at TRR currently! Tempted...


----------



## kura

Hi ladies, did anyone realised that the rejane bag seems a bit lighter than previously? I tried the large one (I think pm/mm) size with the key lock when Ramesh stepped down. Then I went again to try the same bag again last month and felt it has lost weight. I didn’t get it previously because it was quite heavy but now the weight seems ok to me.

Did moynat use less materials or have the leather they used became slimmer/lighter?


----------



## TraceySH

kura said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone realised that the rejane bag seems a bit lighter than previously? I tried the large one (I think pm/mm) size with the key lock when Ramesh stepped down. Then I went again to try the same bag again last month and felt it has lost weight. I didn’t get it previously because it was quite heavy but now the weight seems ok to me.
> 
> Did moynat use less materials or have the leather they used became slimmer/lighter?


I JUST got my new Rejane today & it feels pretty substantial still??? So not to my knowledge, but there are plenty of people that have a longer history w/ Moynat than I that might now better...


----------



## kura

TraceySH said:


> I JUST got my new Rejane today & it feels pretty substantial still??? So not to my knowledge, but there are plenty of people that have a longer history w/ Moynat than I that might now better...
> 
> View attachment 5581250


It’s a beautiful bag. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TraceySH

kura said:


> It’s a beautiful bag. Thank you for sharing!


I am dying over the color. I think I'd buy every style they made in it!


----------



## Tyler_JP

A new French restaurant has just opened in Chapel Hill that uses Julia Child's recipes! We went there for dinner tonight - so delicious! I loved carrying my Moynat.


----------



## TraceySH

Sac Malle. Def some Roulis vibes …


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Sac Malle. Def some Roulis vibes …
> 
> View attachment 5582613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582618


Interesting. At first look I like the style overall but not a fan of so much glazing since I’ve had issues with it, not just with Moynat but also LV. I’m also not really like the strap they used at the closure. Is it the same as the top handle? Looks bulky to me. I do like the colors and the leather looks beautiful! It may grow on me in time like Flori eventually did. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Olylifter

My SA in NYC just sent me photos of the new Sac Malle in outdoor daylight lighting if that helps!


----------



## bagnut1

TraceySH said:


> Sac Malle. Def some Roulis vibes …
> 
> View attachment 5582613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582618


Agree. Derivative. And accordion design is such a waste of space and prevents use of decent sized organizers. 

I also don’t care for the repeat of the handle and closure. And I won’t mention the use of the logo.


----------



## bagnut1

Marni Trunk bag, introduced a few years ago. (haha even name is same).


----------



## ardenp

TraceySH said:


> Sac Malle. Def some Roulis vibes …
> 
> View attachment 5582613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582618


I was excited to see these pics! The bag is very Rouli esque, and I have been surprised at how often I want to use my mini Rouli. I don't normally love accordion style, but this bag has a top handle and strap looks adjustable. Not sure about the strap placement though,  that seems like it could have tipping issue like 24/24. I've been hoping for more casual Moynat brands and so happy to see this one,  which has less branding relatively compared to their other recent ones.  Hoping this bag comes in other
neutrals. But loving that coral color too!


----------



## ardenp

Tyler_JP said:


> As I am new to Moynat, I have a quick question for you all - have the pretty red and white ribbons always been used to wrap the boxes and shopping bags?  Such a lovely touch.


I've never gotten those red and white ribbons,  only brown ones.. did your bag come from Paris? Congrats on the bag,  tourterelle is a gorgeous color and I think Voyage style is easy to use!


----------



## Tyler_JP

ardenp said:


> I've never gotten those red and white ribbons,  only brown ones.. did your bag come from Paris? Congrats on the bag,  tourterelle is a gorgeous color and I think Voyage style is easy to use!


No, I actually ordered from Saks New York! Excellent customer service.


----------



## hillsidegirl

I agree, the Sac Malle reminds me of the Roulis with a bit of the Pliplat thrown in.

I think I like it. Not love yet, but like. But I agree with @m_ichele that the strap closure across the front of the bag looks a bit bulky and unbalanced.


----------



## lill_canele

Posing with the new Flori bag. This time with a crossbody strap which actually looks a lot better!


----------



## babymarian

Hello everyone!  This is my first Moynat bag - Rejane BB in Peacock colour


----------



## hillsidegirl

lill_canele said:


> Posing with the new Flori bag. This time with a crossbody strap which actually looks a lot better!
> 
> View attachment 5584105
> View attachment 5584106





That looks great on you! As a crossbody it hits you at the perfect spot - it almost looks like a belt bag. I love it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

lill_canele said:


> Posing with the new Flori bag. This time with a crossbody strap which actually looks a lot better!
> 
> View attachment 5584105
> View attachment 5584106


You make it look cute.  Love your outfit.


----------



## adlgel

babymarian said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first Moynat bag - Rejane BB in Peacock colour
> 
> View attachment 5584597


What a beautiful bag!  I love their peacock color but I don't see the Rejane BB in this color way on their website.  Did you buy this in a store or online? I'd love to see pictures of the inside of this bag since their website doesn't show any.


----------



## Xthgirl

lill_canele said:


> Posing with the new Flori bag. This time with a crossbody strap which actually looks a lot better!
> 
> View attachment 5584105
> View attachment 5584106


Will the iphone 11 fit in this?


----------



## lill_canele

htxgirl said:


> Will the iphone 11 fit in this?


Hmm that's a good question; tbh I'm not sure and it may be not be likely.

I have an iphone 13 mini and the 1st time I tried to fit my items in, I could fit my cardholder and 6 ring key holder with car fob together but could not add in the 13 mini.
I think I could fit in the 13 mini alone but it would have to be tilted at angle to fit, so it would take up a lot of space.


----------



## lill_canele

adlgel said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I love their peacock color but I don't see the Rejane BB in this color way on their website.  Did you buy this in a store or online? I'd love to see pictures of the inside of this bag since their website doesn't show any.


There are quite a few peacock Rejanes (and other peakcock colored bags) in the South Coast Plaza location.


----------



## babymarian

adlgel said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I love their peacock color but I don't see the Rejane BB in this color way on their website.  Did you buy this in a store or online? I'd love to see pictures of the inside of this bag since their website doesn't show any.


Thank you very much!  I bought this from the Moynat boutique in Singapore. This is the inside of the bag. It has a flat inner pocket and calfskin lining


----------



## adlgel

babymarian said:


> Thank you very much!  I bought this from the Moynat boutique in Singapore. This is the inside of the bag. It has a flat inner pocket and calfskin lining
> View attachment 5585623


Thanks for sharing the pic - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Can you tell that I love pink? 




Special thanks to @880 for recommending the Valextra glasses case - it's absolutely perfect!


----------



## 880

Tyler_JP said:


> Can you tell that I love pink?
> View attachment 5585963
> 
> View attachment 5585964
> 
> Special thanks to @880 for recommending the Valextra glasses case - it's absolutely perfect!


So glad they work for you


----------



## m_ichele

Tyler_JP said:


> Can you tell that I love pink?
> View attachment 5585963
> 
> View attachment 5585964
> 
> Special thanks to @880 for recommending the Valextra glasses case - it's absolutely perfect!


I was just about to ask you about the glasses case! Thanks for id’ing it @Tyler_JP and thanks @880 for recommending it!


----------



## LJNLori

Fashionphile is now selling Moynat.  They have a few bags on there right now.


----------



## cyrill

My current favorite bag


----------



## m_ichele

cyrill said:


> My current favorite bag
> View attachment 5588240


Beautiful!!! Gabrielle and gaby are my favorite Moynat bags!


----------



## quadmama

It's beautiful! May I ask what color and size is this Gabrielle?


----------



## quadmama

cyrill said:


> My current favorite bag
> View attachment 5588240



May I ask what color and size is this Gabrielle? Looks like my perfect type of gray.


----------



## cyrill

quadmama said:


> May I ask what color and size is this Gabrielle? Looks like my perfect type of gray.


It's Tourterelle in PM size.


----------



## cut_andpaste

I was told that Gabrielle has become a quota bag and I need to fulfill a certain amount of spending in order to bring one home. Could anyone check if Moynat has started the H game? I’m very disappointed with the new management policy if that’s true. They no longer display Gabrielle in the local shops. My SA had to smuggle one out for me to take a look.


----------



## Beauty2c

I don’t think that is the case in US.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday my cute Yoyo modeled for me.


----------



## quadmama

cut_andpaste said:


> I was told that Gabrielle has become a quota bag and I need to fulfill a certain amount of spending in order to bring one home. Could anyone check if Moynat has started the H game? I’m very disappointed with the new management policy if that’s true. They no longer display Gabrielle in the local shops. My SA had to smuggle one out for me to take a look.



I recently purchased one with no problem. I only purchased a card holder this year so I hope the rumor isn't true.


----------



## cut_andpaste

Not sure if it’s just the local shops’ decision to boost the sales target. One of the shops shut down a few months ago and my SA has left after that


----------



## Sourisbrune

Courtesy of Curtis.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nice to see you @Sourisbrune and thank you for sharing! That first bag reminds me of the H Roulis and Constance and Delvaux Lingot. Love the colors and leather. I like the tote too. I like how understated it is compared to the Oh Tote.


----------



## maryg1

Question for PFers that have the envelope cardholder:
It doesn’t have a button and it only closes with the flap sliding, doesn’t it open when floating around your bag? 
I love the fact that it is made of taurillon leather while H mostly uses epsom which I don’t like


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> Question for PFers that have the envelope cardholder:
> It doesn’t have a button and it only closes with the flap sliding, doesn’t it open when floating around your bag?
> I love the fact that it is made of taurillon leather while H mostly uses epsom which I don’t like


I have the larger passport sized one and although I don't use it daily, I've used it for cards and cash and never had an issue with it coming open.


----------



## maryg1

Tonimichelle said:


> I have the larger passport sized one and although I don't use it daily, I've used it for cards and cash and never had an issue with it coming open.


Thanks! Could you pls post pictures of the passport holder with cards and  cash?


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! Could you pls post pictures of the passport holder with cards and  cash?


I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow


----------



## Tyler_JP

A quick pic before we left for dinner this evening - the most delicious Chinese food! - I have gotten so many compliments on my Moynat.


----------



## Passerine123

Sourisbrune said:


> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 5593502
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you @Sourisbrune and thank you for sharing! That first bag reminds me of the H Roulis and Constance and Delvaux Lingot. Love the colors and leather. I like the tote too. I like how understated it is compared to the Oh Tote.


The first bag, esp in the deep tan/caramel color, also reminds me of a classic Coach bag from its made-in-USA heyday.


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! Could you pls post pictures of the passport holder with cards and  cash?


Sorry, totally forgot yesterday! Just took a couple before dashing off to work this morning. There's no cash in there currently but around 16 cards.


----------



## TraceySH

Tyler_JP said:


> A quick pic before we left for dinner this evening - the most delicious Chinese food! - I have gotten so many compliments on my Moynat.
> 
> View attachment 5594606


Gorgeous! perfection!!


----------



## maryg1

Tonimichelle said:


> Sorry, totally forgot yesterday! Just took a couple before dashing off to work this morning. There's no cash in there currently but around 16 cards.
> View attachment 5595313
> View attachment 5595316


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome! There's no way it's going to pop open


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 5593502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593508


I’m so glad you are back!! Love your posts!


----------



## jeune_fille

I purchased my second Moynat bag in Paris! Gaby PM in Taupe. Looks like, I am going to own some more pieces like Rejane and I am planning to have a customized vanity case as well.


----------



## michumichu

jeune_fille said:


> I purchased my second Moynat bag in Paris! Gaby PM in Taupe. Looks like, I am going to own some more pieces like Rejane and I am planning to have a customized vanity case as well.


When did you get the Gaby PM? I thought it was discontinued. Beautiful bag!


----------



## jeune_fille

michumichu said:


> When did you get the Gaby PM? I thought it was discontinued. Beautiful bag!


Hi there,

I got it last Monday. It looks like it was discontinued but Le Bon Marche Moynat has only one left. I was asking for a black color but they didn't have it anymore. I am fine with it because I am looking for an Hermes alternative anyway.


----------



## Beauty2c

jeune_fille said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got it last Monday. It looks like it was discontinued but Le Bon Marche Moynat has only one left. I was asking for a black color but they didn't have it anymore. I am fine with it because I am looking for an Hermes alternative anyway.


Looks like Gaby BB and PM in black and taupe are still on the website. https://www.moynat.com/collections/leather


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> I’m so glad you are back!! Love your posts!


----------



## hillsidegirl

I have a question for those of you with the new Les Duo reversible tote. Has anyone had any issues with the strength of the three threads holding up the bottom corner flaps? I love the look of the bag and the quality of the leather, but I am a little concerned that the threads could give out in fairly short order, especially if one of the little flaps gets caught on something somehow. Initially I thought I would use this bag in the same carefree manner that I use my Garden Party, but the minimal stitching makes me think I might have to be more careful with it. I’m curious to hear what you all think. Thanks


----------



## bagnut1

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a question for those of you with the new Les Duo reversible tote. Has anyone had any issues with the strength of the three threads holding up the bottom corner flaps? I love the look of the bag and the quality of the leather, but I am a little concerned that the threads could give out in fairly short order, especially if one of the little flaps gets caught on something somehow. Initially I thought I would use this bag in the same carefree manner that I use my Garden Party, but the minimal stitching makes me think I might have to be more careful with it. I’m curious to hear what you all think. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5601927
> View attachment 5601928
> View attachment 5601929


Oh wow - I assumed that this bag was just a re-worked version of the leather Quattro.  I no longer have any of mine so I cannot directly compare to your photos, but that does indeed look like very flimsy construction.  I don't recall that the corners were that "gappy" in stitching.


----------



## karebear87

Sourisbrune said:


> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 5593502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593508


Lovely! What is the brown/purple/blue handbag called? They look divine!


----------



## karebear87

I first came across the brand when I was visiting Singapore in April of this year. A handbag caught my eye, and the SA was so lovely (much more friendlier than Goyard, which was the store we visit right before). I hadn’t heard anything about the brand so my DH and I read up about it and learned a bit about their history. My DH was really impressed with the leather on the handbags. I went back the next day and was greeted by the same SA who remembered us, and I purchased my first Moynat bag - a Rejane BB in desert rose with gold hardware. Absolutely love it


----------



## Sourisbrune

karebear87 said:


> Lovely! What is the brown/purple/blue handbag called? They look divine!


I believe they are called Sac Malle.


----------



## ardenp

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a question for those of you with the new Les Duo reversible tote. Has anyone had any issues with the strength of the three threads holding up the bottom corner flaps? I love the look of the bag and the quality of the leather, but I am a little concerned that the threads could give out in fairly short order, especially if one of the little flaps gets caught on something somehow. Initially I thought I would use this bag in the same carefree manner that I use my Garden Party, but the minimal stitching makes me think I might have to be more careful with it. I’m curious to hear what you all think. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5601927
> View attachment 5601928
> View attachment 5601929


----------



## ardenp

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a question for those of you with the new Les Duo reversible tote. Has anyone had any issues with the strength of the three threads holding up the bottom corner flaps? I love the look of the bag and the quality of the leather, but I am a little concerned that the threads could give out in fairly short order, especially if one of the little flaps gets caught on something somehow. Initially I thought I would use this bag in the same carefree manner that I use my Garden Party, but the minimal stitching makes me think I might have to be more careful with it. I’m curious to hear what you all think. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5601927
> View attachment 5601928
> View attachment 5601929


Just posted pics of my leather Quattro tote corners.  The stitches are prominent but agree, not quite as "gappy" as yours.  But I've had no issues, got it about 18 months ago. I suppose one option would be to use it more regularly with the other side facing our,  so the stitches are on the inside of the bag.


----------



## LucreziaOoi

Tyler_JP said:


> As I am new to Moynat, I have a quick question for you all - have the pretty red and white ribbons always been used to wrap the boxes and shopping bags?  Such a lovely touch.


I think they started using it this year. It comes in (1) yellow and white; and (2) blue and white.


----------



## hillsidegirl

ardenp said:


> Just posted pics of my leather Quattro tote corners.  The stitches are prominent but agree, not quite as "gappy" as yours.  But I've had no issues, got it about 18 months ago. I suppose one option would be to use it more regularly with the other side facing our,  so the stitches are on the inside of the bag.


Thank you so much! You’re right - it looks like the folded leather flap is done the exact same way on your Quattro, so the fact that you haven’t had any issues with it is great news. Interestingly, I don’t think the flap comes up quite as high on the side of your Quattro as it does on the Les Duo - I think that is why the Les Duo has that more prominent gap. And yes, I could just keep the zinc side showing, but it really love the greige color, plus I love the way the straps are stitched on the greige side too. At least now I have some hope that the bag may hold up with that side exposed. I really appreciate you sharing your photos and experience with the Quattro. Thank you again so much!


----------



## Sourisbrune

My concern is the holes. On the newer design, I saw slits in the leather that content weight may have caused. On the older design, the holes are still round. I think the stitches will hold but I’d be mindful not to overfill the bag. P.S.: It’s lovely! I like the color and style.


----------



## allanrvj

Hello Moynat fans! I would just like to ask if someone has tried to order a Rejane in Cognac Natural Calfskin a.k.a. barenia. I sent them a message and they told me that the minimum wait time after placing an order for this bag would be 10 months (feels very Hermès Horizon to me). Has anyone tried to place an order? Did it actually take 10 months? Anyone who experienced something longer/shorter?

Thanks


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> Hello Moynat fans! I would just like to ask if someone has tried to order a Rejane in Cognac Natural Calfskin a.k.a. barenia. I sent them a message and they told me that the minimum wait time after placing an order for this bag would be 10 months (feels very Hermès Horizon to me). Has anyone tried to place an order? Did it actually take 10 months? Anyone who experienced something longer/shorter?
> 
> Thanks


I did several years ago (Ramesh era). I think I was quoted something like six months and it ended up being like four or so. The reason given was that there were so few skins that Ramesh approved from the tannery (like 1 in 3)  that it naturally caused a delay in availability beyond the general scarceness of that leather. 

IMO it was worth the wait, but I cannot speak to the current operations. 

Do you have an SA?


----------



## allanrvj

bagnut1 said:


> I did several years ago (Ramesh era). I think I was quoted something like six months and it ended up being like four or so. The reason given was that there were so few skins that Ramesh approved from the tannery (like 1 in 3)  that it naturally caused a delay in availability beyond the general scarceness of that leather.
> 
> IMO it was worth the wait, but I cannot speak to the current operations.
> 
> Do you have an SA?


Thanks for your reply.

No, I don't have an SA. I'm ordering directly from Paris via their website. The lady I'm talking to said she will send me a secure link where I can pay, if I agree to have the bag made.

Did you pay in full when you ordered your bag?


----------



## Beauty2c

GABRIELLE CLUTCH
					

Echoing the curved, sleek lines of Moynat's historic Limousine Trunk, the Gabrielle Clutch bag is a discreet update to a signature shape of the Maison and a parallel of the city of Paris. Embellished with the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp and a removable strap for different ways of wearing.




					www.moynat.com
				




Queen Consort carried Moynat Gabrielle clutch to Queen's service at Westminster.


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> No, I don't have an SA. I'm ordering directly from Paris via their website. The lady I'm talking to said she will send me a secure link where I can pay, if I agree to have the bag made.
> 
> Did you pay in full when you ordered your bag?


Yes I paid in full in advance, which has always been their standard practice for special orders or orders of regular production bags that are not currently in stock.  (If you are skittish about that, FWIW I can't imagine that if you are unhappy for any reason that they won't try to work with you to resolve it.)

Good luck!  It's a great bag and a fantastic leather.


----------



## allanrvj

bagnut1 said:


> Yes I paid in full in advance, which has always been their standard practice for special orders or orders of regular production bags that are not currently in stock.  (If you are skittish about that, FWIW I can't imagine that if you are unhappy for any reason that they won't try to work with you to resolve it.)
> 
> Good luck!  It's a great bag and a fantastic leather.


Thank you so much for the info. The boutique confirmed to me earlier that indeed it is full payment upon order.

I'm just waiting for H to get back to me for a Horizon quote (for a bag I want to be made also in barenia) before I could say yes or no to Moynat. Though Horizon only takes 50% downpayment upon order, I don't know if I'd be able to afford that and the Rejane at the same time lol

Exciting, in any case, that I will have my first barenia bag by next year


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> Thank you so much for the info. The boutique confirmed to me earlier that indeed it is full payment upon order.
> 
> I'm just waiting for H to get back to me for a Horizon quote (for a bag I want to be made also in barenia) before I could say yes or no to Moynat. Though Horizon only takes 50% downpayment upon order, I don't know if I'd be able to afford that and the Rejane at the same time lol
> 
> Exciting, in any case, that I will have my first barenia bag by next year


Ok, just to muddy the waters for you a bit - if you haven't considered these options:

Joseph Duclos (Ramesh's new home) - most of their bags are also natural calf and their colors, in addition to cognac, are amazing!  The styles are not so akin to what Ramesh was doing at Moynat but IMO it's a nice evolution (but still elevated classic).
Peter Nitz works in fantastic leathers and exotics, and also offers barenia, which would give you the ability to do a fully custom bag without the H agita.
(There are threads on both of these if you haven't already reviewed.)

Looking forward to hearing how your Barenia quest turns out!


----------



## allanrvj

bagnut1 said:


> Ok, just to muddy the waters for you a bit - if you haven't considered these options:
> 
> Joseph Duclos (Ramesh's new home) - most of their bags are also natural calf and their colors, in addition to cognac, are amazing!  The styles are not so akin to what Ramesh was doing at Moynat but IMO it's a nice evolution (but still elevated classic).
> Peter Nitz works in fantastic leathers and exotics, and also offers barenia, which would give you the ability to do a fully custom bag without the H agita.
> (There are threads on both of these if you haven't already reviewed.)
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how your Barenia quest turns out!


I have considered them both, actually. 

Joseph Duclos is too expensive for me. I feel that if it’s priced like H, I’ll just buy H.

I’m waiting for Peter Nitz to make a pretty bag that fully closes, with a top handle and detachable strap. The mini dream bag in barenia he made is in that direction. I just want something that closes fully.


----------



## textilegirl

allanrvj said:


> I have considered them both, actually.
> 
> Joseph Duclos is too expensive for me. I feel that if it’s priced like H, I’ll just buy H.
> 
> I’m waiting for Peter Nitz to make a pretty bag that fully closes, with a top handle and detachable strap. The mini dream bag in barenia he made is in that direction. I just want something that closes fully.





allanrvj said:


> Thank you so much for the info. The boutique confirmed to me earlier that indeed it is full payment upon order.
> 
> I'm just waiting for H to get back to me for a Horizon quote (for a bag I want to be made also in barenia) before I could say yes or no to Moynat. Though Horizon only takes 50% downpayment upon order, I don't know if I'd be able to afford that and the Rejane at the same time lol
> 
> Exciting, in any case, that I will have my first barenia bag by next year


Exciting indeed


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> I have considered them both, actually.
> 
> Joseph Duclos is too expensive for me. I feel that if it’s priced like H, I’ll just buy H.
> 
> I’m waiting for Peter Nitz to make a pretty bag that fully closes, with a top handle and detachable strap. The mini dream bag in barenia he made is in that direction. I just want something that closes fully


Duclos is priced like H?  

The Nitz Lorin does what you describe, though it may not be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## allanrvj

bagnut1 said:


> Duclos is priced like H?
> 
> The Nitz Lorin does what you describe, though it may not be exactly what you are looking for.


Close to H. The Diane is only about €1500 cheaper than a K25, and the same price as a Roulis. 

Yeah the Lorin is very much like the Rejane, but I like the Rejane’s handle more.


----------



## allanrvj

Was browsing Instagram and found these.

Rejane Echo in matte black croc and black hardware (So Black?)



And a blue camo croc Rejane



So pretty


----------



## textilegirl

allanrvj said:


> Was browsing Instagram and found these.
> 
> Rejane Echo in matte black croc and black hardware (So Black?)
> View attachment 5611632
> 
> 
> And a blue camo croc Rejane
> View attachment 5611634
> 
> 
> So pretty


Nice handles too


----------



## LJNLori

I just bought an all leather Quattro from Vestiaire Collective!  I have never bought from them, but the bag looked good (needs to go to the shop once I get it), the colors were beautiful, brown with a cream interior, and the seller looked like someone who buys nice bags, uses them, and then sells them.  I have wanted this bag for years and have kicked myself for not buying it in Paris new when I had the chance.  I'll post the bag when I get it!


----------



## quadmama

allanrvj said:


> Hello Moynat fans! I would just like to ask if someone has tried to order a Rejane in Cognac Natural Calfskin a.k.a. barenia. I sent them a message and they told me that the minimum wait time after placing an order for this bag would be 10 months (feels very Hermès Horizon to me). Has anyone tried to place an order? Did it actually take 10 months? Anyone who experienced something longer/shorter?
> 
> Thanks



Hello, just wondering what size are you looking for? I remember seeing one (I believe it's in the pm size) on display at the Paris boutique this past spring.


----------



## allanrvj

quadmama said:


> Hello, just wondering what size are you looking for? I remember seeing one (I believe it's in the pm size) on display at the Paris boutique this past spring.


I already asked the Paris boutique and they said I have to order it. But thank you.


----------



## allanrvj

LJNLori said:


> I just bought an all leather Quattro from Vestiaire Collective!  I have never bought from them, but the bag looked good (needs to go to the shop once I get it), the colors were beautiful, brown with a cream interior, and the seller looked like someone who buys nice bags, uses them, and then sells them.  I have wanted this bag for years and have kicked myself for not buying it in Paris new when I had the chance.  I'll post the bag when I get it!


Does Moynat also have an after-sales service like H? Or am I misunderstanding the “needs to go to the shop” part?


----------



## LJNLori

allanrvj said:


> Does Moynat also have an after-sales service like H? Or am I misunderstanding the “needs to go to the shop” part?


I don't know if they have a spa service to be honest.  I have my own "shop" close to my house that specializes is luxury bags and shoes.  But if they do have spa service, I will take to Moynat for sure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just wanted share my cute Yoyo bag with some pumpkins.


----------



## jeune_fille

The Rejane echo is sooo pretty and unique. Is it a discontinued design?


----------



## mystar9898

jeune_fille said:


> The Rejane echo is sooo pretty and unique. Is it a discontinued design?


I believe this is a Ramesh design so most likely discontinued. But wouldn't hurt to ask your SA if you can special order it


----------



## jeune_fille

The last two Moynat I bought were in Paris and I felt they were so worth it, since the EUR - USD is almost 1:1 and I get to have tax refund. I will surely email them, thank you  . I've been lusting for an exotic bag but I can't afford Hermès exotic.


----------



## lincer

Sunshine mama said:


> I just wanted share my cute Yoyo bag with some pumpkins.
> View attachment 5613152
> View attachment 5613153
> View attachment 5613155


Beautiful pictures! And cute bag


----------



## allanrvj

jeune_fille said:


> The Rejane echo is sooo pretty and unique. Is it a discontinued design?


Right? It's so pretty in barenia



But yes, you can ask if you can special order it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

If anyone is eyeing the new camera bag, here are some photos. Curtis, our model , is 6’2”. The adjustable strap is at its longest length. I was surprised to see how wide the bag opens.


----------



## lincer

Does anyone know if this camera bag fits a full size wallet? TIA


----------



## Sourisbrune

lincer said:


> Does anyone know if this camera bag fits a full size wallet? TIA





lincer said:


> The camera bag is small. It’s dimensions are 21cm x 17cm x 7cm (8,25” x 6,6” x 2,75”). I’d subtract 0,25” because of the gussets. It looks like a cute ‘on the go’ bag.


I have no clue what happened. Sourisbrune’s response is above.


----------



## Luxloversf

Bought this off Fashionphile last month and just getting around to posting it now. I’m really enjoying it. I use it as a work bag when I need to go into the office as it can fit my 13” laptop. It’s lightweight but has some structure. This is the MOYNAT Oh! Tote Ruban Duo in the MM size. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LAngelino

I've been loving trunk bags lately, and here is my new "Little Suitcase" with a different strap than the leather one it comes with


----------



## allanrvj

LAngelino said:


> I've been loving trunk bags lately, and here is my new "Little Suitcase" with a different strap than the leather one it comes with


This is so cute. I also want to get a little suitcase at some point.


----------



## topochico

Since there's been some sharing of the new monogram here's my addition with the canvas tote. It is wonderful!


----------



## LJNLori

I just got my Quattro from Vestiare and am so in love with it. The bag is in great condition with the exception of pen marks inside (which they disclosed for the sale).  I don't need to get it to the spa but would like to hear any thoughts you all might have on getting those pen marks out myself.  My pictures are just not good and don't do the bag justice, one with flash the other without.  The color is a perfect cocoa with a perfect cream interior (though the bag is reversible).  Any advice welcome.


----------



## mystar9898

Sharing my black Gabrielle clutch in GHW! Just picked it up tonight and couldn't wait till tomorrow to take photos in natural light. I was inspired by several ladies here who recently posted about the Gabrielle clutch being available again!  This is my first black Moynat piece as I usually go for the colors, but so glad I went classic this time -- you really do still need these classic colors to anchor your wardrobe, especially since I've let go of my black Chanel bags.

Happy almost-weekend, Moynat tPF fam!


----------



## Luxloversf

Gorgeous!  Love your ring too!


----------



## m_ichele

mystar9898 said:


> View attachment 5619480
> 
> 
> Sharing my black Gabrielle clutch in GHW! Just picked it up tonight and couldn't wait till tomorrow to take photos in natural light. I was inspired by several ladies here who recently posted about the Gabrielle clutch being available again!  This is my first black Moynat piece as I usually go for the colors, but so glad I went classic this time -- you really do still need these classic colors to anchor your wardrobe, especially since I've let go of my black Chanel bags.
> 
> Happy almost-weekend, Moynat tPF fam!


Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the clutch so much. Fantastic pick!!


----------



## bagnut1

mystar9898 said:


> View attachment 5619480
> 
> 
> Sharing my black Gabrielle clutch in GHW! Just picked it up tonight and couldn't wait till tomorrow to take photos in natural light. I was inspired by several ladies here who recently posted about the Gabrielle clutch being available again!  This is my first black Moynat piece as I usually go for the colors, but so glad I went classic this time -- you really do still need these classic colors to anchor your wardrobe, especially since I've let go of my black Chanel bags.
> 
> Happy almost-weekend, Moynat tPF fam!


That is lovely and one that I regrettably never pulled the trigger on.  Can I ask the current pricing?  (I guess I haven't been on moynat.com for some time b/c I think I recall that it used to show prices for at least in-stock bags.  But perhaps I am misremembering.)


----------



## mystar9898

Luxloversf said:


> Gorgeous!  Love your ring too!



@Luxloversf Oh, thank you so much! I love multi-colored sapphires 



m_ichele said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the clutch so much. Fantastic pick!!



@m_ichele thank you so much! Always love your M picks, as well! 



bagnut1 said:


> That is lovely and one that I regrettably never pulled the trigger on.  Can I ask the current pricing?  (I guess I haven't been on moynat.com for some time b/c I think I recall that it used to show prices for at least in-stock bags.  But perhaps I am misremembering.)



@bagnut1 thank you so much, it’s well worth getting even post-Ramesh era! I love this design and I think it will last me many, many years throughout fleeting trends that will come and go. I was quoted 3400 EUR plus 20% tax at delivery overseas except in the EU and Hong Kong, I believe. Via the M website/email inquiry, I was told a two-month wait. I ended up thinking to myself “I will get this bag no matter what” so I made it happen despite not having a boutique in my country  can’t wait to carry it out soon. I hope you get yours!


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> That is lovely and one that I regrettably never pulled the trigger on.  Can I ask the current pricing?  (I guess I haven't been on moynat.com for some time b/c I think I recall that it used to show prices for at least in-stock bags.  But perhaps I am misremembering.)


Oh, @bagnut1 — Ask and Ye Shall Receive. The clutch is $4000. Curtis just got one in (NYC). The color is peacock.


P.S.: The clutch is the hardest bag to get in the company right now.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Gabrielle bb in eggplant.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh, @bagnut1 — Ask and Ye Shall Receive. The clutch is $4000. Curtis just got one in (NYC). The color is peacock.
> View attachment 5620488
> 
> P.S.: The clutch is the hardest bag to get in the company right now.


Thanks for the intel, lovely @Sourisbrune !


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Oh, @bagnut1 — Ask and Ye Shall Receive. The clutch is $4000. Curtis just got one in (NYC). The color is peacock.
> View attachment 5620488
> 
> P.S.: The clutch is the hardest bag to get in the company right now.


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## allanrvj

LJNLori said:


> I just got my Quattro from Vestiare and am so in love with it. The bag is in great condition with the exception of pen marks inside (which they disclosed for the sale).  I don't need to get it to the spa but would like to hear any thoughts you all might have on getting those pen marks out myself.  My pictures are just not good and don't do the bag justice, one with flash the other without.  The color is a perfect cocoa with a perfect cream interior (though the bag is reversible).  Any advice welcome.
> 
> View attachment 5618316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618320


pen marks unfortunately cannot be removed, only painted on, based from what I have seen watching leather repair videos.

so if you're good with painting and color matching, Angelus (leather paint brand) has something for you.


----------



## Momoe Mint

Introducing my Gabrielle BB himalayan, a purchase from last month.  Happy to have her, with my Rejane PM llizard from a few years back.  SA informed me that a Flori escapade pale pink just came in to the boutique!  Question:  Must I get it?!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Momoe Mint said:


> Introducing my Gabrielle BB himalayan, a purchase from last month.  Happy to have her, with my Rejane PM llizard from a few years back.  SA informed me that a Flori escapade pale pink just came in to the boutique!  Question:  Must I get it?!
> 
> View attachment 5620815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620825


I love your new Gabrielle!!!!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Momoe Mint

Cool Breeze said:


> I love your new Gabrielle!!!!  Wear it in good health.


Thank you, wearing her out on our 13th wedding anniversary next week


----------



## jeune_fille

OMG... that Rejane!! When I get back to Paris, I will get a Rejane in exotic and I will always owe it to you. The question is.. when would that be.


----------



## mystar9898

Momoe Mint said:


> Introducing my Gabrielle BB himalayan, a purchase from last month.  Happy to have her, with my Rejane PM llizard from a few years back.  SA informed me that a Flori escapade pale pink just came in to the boutique!  Question:  Must I get it?!
> 
> View attachment 5620815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620825


OMG  I love everything, thank you for sharing!

And YES, you must get the Flori Escapade in pale pink!!


----------



## azngirl180

Sourisbrune said:


> Courtesy of Curtis.
> View attachment 5593502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593508


How much is the sac malle??? In USD?


----------



## TraceySH

Soooooo my SO just came in. And I received it today. And I hate to even post these pictures because I ADORE my SA and I have so far adored all of my products and experiences w/ Moynat. But....this is a sad little thing that arrived...


----------



## TraceySH

Here's a comparison w/ the other 2 totes I have...the leather feels way thinner & oddly dimpled and lopsided, and not supple at all. I am ....pretty surprised. I've only ever ordered SO from Delvaux and Hermes, and typically the quality and construction, at least that I've experienced, has been superior to "stock" models...the SO here was 30% more expensive than the stock ones.


----------



## jcantu

TraceySH said:


> Soooooo my SO just came in. And I received it today. And I hate to even post these pictures because I ADORE my SA and I have so far adored all of my products and experiences w/ Moynat. But....this is a sad little thing that arrived...


Wow, that is a stark difference. Honestly, if I saw the pics of your first two versus your SO, I’d be inclined to think it was a fake. Just from the visual difference in quality of the leather. Is there anything you can do to get your money back (or ask for a do-over)?


----------



## TraceySH

jcantu said:


> Wow, that is a stark difference. Honestly, if I saw the pics of your first two versus your SO, I’d be inclined to think it was a fake. Just from the visual difference in quality of the leather. Is there anything you can do to get your money back (or ask for a do-over)?


That’s exactly what I told my SA, that it looks like a bad fake! He’s amazing, has already reached out to Paris to see what happened, and assured me they will make it right. I posted because, more or less, other than being pretty surprised, I am sad because it’s just not something I’d ever think would happen at Moynat. I just hope that this house isn’t going the way of declining quality too!


----------



## jcantu

TraceySH said:


> That’s exactly what I told my SA, that it looks like a bad fake! He’s amazing, has already reached out to Paris to see what happened, and assured me they will make it right. I posted because, more or less, other than being pretty surprised, I am sad because it’s just not something I’d ever think would happen at Moynat. I just hope that this house isn’t going the way of declining quality too!


That’s great that they were so responsive; I feel like the popular response from a lot of brands would be to tell you that you, “it is what it is.” I was just showing my boyfriend the pictures and he was surprised about the difference. I really hope they are not going down the same route as other brands are like you said.

Keep us updated! Now that I finished my Loewe collection, I was hoping to add one of these beauties to my collection.


----------



## michumichu

TraceySH said:


> Here's a comparison w/ the other 2 totes I have...the leather feels way thinner & oddly dimpled and lopsided, and not supple at all. I am ....pretty surprised. I've only ever ordered SO from Delvaux and Hermes, and typically the quality and construction, at least that I've experienced, has been superior to "stock" models...the SO here was 30% more expensive than the stock ones.
> 
> View attachment 5622090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622092


Maybe it’s a different type of leather? Blush vs Gex?


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> Here's a comparison w/ the other 2 totes I have...the leather feels way thinner & oddly dimpled and lopsided, and not supple at all. I am ....pretty surprised. I've only ever ordered SO from Delvaux and Hermes, and typically the quality and construction, at least that I've experienced, has been superior to "stock" models...the SO here was 30% more expensive than the stock ones.
> 
> View attachment 5622090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622092


If you hadn’t shown the comparison bags, I wouldn’t have known the difference, but being able to see the bags side by side, it’s pretty obvious. I can’t imagine how much more in person! As @michumichu said, maybe it’s the leather? If not, I’m pretty disappointed to see the disparity. I’m sorry that your SO turned out to be surprising @TraceySH


----------



## TraceySH

michumichu said:


> Maybe it’s a different type of leather? Blush vs Gex?


It’s Gex on the order! So exact same leather. It feels very thin and flimsy. Also the measurements are off - where the straps are sewn is off center. By only 1/2 inch but it shows because the bag warps off to one side?


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> If you hadn’t shown the comparison bags, I wouldn’t have known the difference, but being able to see the bags side by side, it’s pretty obvious. I can’t imagine how much more in person! As @michumichu said, maybe it’s the leather? If not, I’m pretty disappointed to see the disparity. I’m sorry that your SO turned out to be surprising @TraceySH


It’s not fun to wait this long for this to be the result. I know they will make it right, so I’m not too worried about that. But more worried about… what the hell is going on over there to send this from Paris ?


----------



## m_ichele

TraceySH said:


> It’s not fun to wait this long for this to be the result. I know they will make it right, so I’m not too worried about that. But more worried about… what the hell is going on over there to send this from Paris ?


 I think if Ramesh Nair was still in charge, your SO would never have arrived like that. Crossing fingers that they remedy this for you!


----------



## mischka

Hello everyone! Not sure if this was discussed before but any tips how to clean and moisturize Moynat bags? I noticed the straps of my Quattro are a bit dry. Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

m_ichele said:


> I think if Ramesh Nair was still in charge, your SO would never have arrived like that. Crossing fingers that they remedy this for you!


Me too thank you! I just hope also there is some explanation?


----------



## Sourisbrune

azngirl180 said:


> How much is the sac malle??? In USD?


I’ll let you know on Monday.


----------



## Sourisbrune

TraceySH said:


> Here's a comparison w/ the other 2 totes I have...the leather feels way thinner & oddly dimpled and lopsided, and not supple at all. I am ....pretty surprised. I've only ever ordered SO from Delvaux and Hermes, and typically the quality and construction, at least that I've experienced, has been superior to "stock" models...the SO here was 30% more expensive than the stock ones.
> 
> View attachment 5622090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622091


Yikes! I visited the SCP store a few months ago and handled a few bags. The leather seems a little thinner. I know when everything was privately owned by Arnault, Sr., Moynat’s leathers came from a Hermès tannery, and their atelier in France was quite small. Now that Arnault, Jr. has taken over, Moynat bags are assembled in various countries, and I don’t know if they still use the same tannery. Your first two bags are beautiful!  The purple bag’s colors are stunning, but that leather is awful! I think they should make a replacement bag and offer a little gift card for your troubles. The customer service has always been excellent, imo — they should do right by you.


----------



## michumichu

TraceySH said:


> It’s Gex on the order! So exact same leather. It feels very thin and flimsy. Also the measurements are off - where the straps are sewn is off center. By only 1/2 inch but it shows because the bag warps off to one side?


That’s too bad!  Maybe check the printed label that comes in the little envelope to make sure it’s Gex leather? I hope they fix this for you. Maybe they made a mistake and used Blush leather? I just hope they fix this problem somehow. Keep us posted!


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> Yikes! I visited the SCP store a few months ago and handled a few bags. The leather seems a little thinner. I know when everything was privately owned by Arnault, Sr., Moynat’s leathers came from a Hermès tannery, and their atelier in France was quite small. Now that Arnault, Jr. has taken over, Moynat bags are assembled in various countries, and I don’t know if they still use the same tannery. Your first two bags are beautiful!  The purple bag’s colors are stunning, but that leather is awful! I think they should make a replacement bag and offer a little gift card for your troubles. The customer service has always been excellent, imo — they should do right by you.


In various countries?  I thought they were still made in France


----------



## TraceySH

Sourisbrune said:


> Yikes! I visited the SCP store a few months ago and handled a few bags. The leather seems a little thinner. I know when everything was privately owned by Arnault, Sr., Moynat’s leathers came from a Hermès tannery, and their atelier in France was quite small. Now that Arnault, Jr. has taken over, Moynat bags are assembled in various countries, and I don’t know if they still use the same tannery. Your first two bags are beautiful!  The purple bag’s colors are stunning, but that leather is awful! I think they should make a replacement bag and offer a little gift card for your troubles. The customer service has always been excellent, imo — they should do right by you.


Thank you for this possible explanation, it's vexing! I am getting too old and too tired to keep patronizing brands that have spotty quality or materials. I would have bet, before this, that Moynat was one of the "sure bets"! Now, not so sure. I will post here whatever my SA comes back with, but hopefully they will replace/ exchange! Thank you for the insight


----------



## TraceySH

michumichu said:


> That’s too bad!  Maybe check the printed label that comes in the little envelope to make sure it’s Gex leather? I hope they fix this for you. Maybe they made a mistake and used Blush leather? I just hope they fix this problem somehow. Keep us posted!


Good idea. I've left town today, but back in a few days. I will check!!


----------



## azngirl180

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ll let you know on Monday.


Thanks.


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> In various countries?  I thought they were still made in France


A few years ago, Moynat moved into a larger atelier in France, yet has recently moved several bag designs to atelier/factories in Italy. My guess is LVMH factories in Italy+. Check the ‘Made in ____’ labels.


----------



## Sourisbrune

azngirl180 said:


> How much is the sac malle??? In USD?


Sac Malle — $4700USD


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> Yikes! I visited the SCP store a few months ago and handled a few bags. The leather seems a little thinner. I know when everything was privately owned by Arnault, Sr., Moynat’s leathers came from a Hermès tannery, and their atelier in France was quite small. Now that Arnault, Jr. has taken over, Moynat bags are assembled in various countries, and I don’t know if they still use the same tannery. Your first two bags are beautiful!  The purple bag’s colors are stunning, but that leather is awful! I think they should make a replacement bag and offer a little gift card for your troubles. The customer service has always been excellent, imo — they should do right by you.


+1 on customer service recommendation.  Truly an embarrassing product for them, and on a CUSTOM ORDER no less!

Also, it was my understanding that the relationship with the tanneries was with Ramesh and the leather quality was due to his pickiness with skins (see my earlier posts here about Barenia).  Higher production volume -> less ability to be as selective with leather quality.

Also the moynat.com site shows which bags are made in which countries in the details section.  I know Ramesh was hands-on and a very frequent presence in the ateliers when they were in/close to Paris.  I'm having a hard time imagining that Knightly, who happily turned over design decisions to the artisans, is regularly popping round to all the farther flung ateliers to get a handle on production quality.


----------



## LJNLori

allanrvj said:


> pen marks unfortunately cannot be removed, only painted on, based from what I have seen watching leather repair videos.
> 
> so if you're good with painting and color matching, Angelus (leather paint brand) has something for you.


Thank you for your response.  I took my bag to the cleaners and asked them about pen/leather and they said the same thing, won't come out.  Luckily it's on the inside and I can overlook it.  I have been using the bag for a week or so now and I am beyond happy I bought it.  It's such a great bag.


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> A few years ago, Moynat moved into a larger atelier in France, yet has recently moved several bag designs to atelier/factories in Italy. My guess is LVMH factories in Italy+. Check the ‘Made in ____’ labels.


I looked online and I noticed some of the Rejanes are made in Italy, not just the canvas ones or accessories but one of the icons. I also noticed some say “Saddled stitched”, some doesn’t say anything. I wonder if they are really saddled stitched completely. Do you know if they ever were saddled stitched with Ramesh? I know only a few models are done entirely by hand at Joseph Duclos, some are machine stitched (at least part of the bag).


----------



## allanrvj

Something is going on at Moynat. When I asked to order a Rejane in barenia, I asked if I could also customize the ends of a strap to also be in barenia so that it matches the bag. Boutique wrote that they will ask the atelier and get back to me. It's been 3 weeks. With this and the SO issue above, I'm kinda losing interest.

(maybe I'm not meant to buy bags this year)


----------



## azngirl180

Sourisbrune said:


> Sac Malle — $4700USD


Thank you.


----------



## azngirl180

There is no physical Moynat store here in my area? Do they do distance sale? And do they charge you for shipping and state tax? How does this work?


----------



## Sourisbrune

azngirl180 said:


> There is no physical Moynat store here in my area? Do they do distance sale? And do they charge you for shipping and state tax? How does this work?


Moynat ships. Your SA will text photos of the bag you want. If you decide to purchase, you pay your area’s sales tax and a shipping fee (not too bad for shipping). The bag can be overnighted by FedEx or UPS.


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> I looked online and I noticed some of the Rejanes are made in Italy, not just the canvas ones or accessories but one of the icons. I also noticed some say “Saddled stitched”, some doesn’t say anything. I wonder if they are really saddled stitched completely. Do you know if they ever were saddled stitched with Ramesh? I know only a few models are done entirely by hand at Joseph Duclos, some are machine stitched (at least part of the bag).


In early days, Moynat bags were hand stitched. Ramesh was the only one making the bags until he hired another craftsman. The two made bags for a while until the brand gained traction. Oh, to have bought one of the first few bags.
Some of today’s bags are hand and sewing machine stitched, and others are only sewing machine stitched.


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> Something is going on at Moynat. When I asked to order a Rejane in barenia, I asked if I could also customize the ends of a strap to also be in barenia so that it matches the bag. Boutique wrote that they will ask the atelier and get back to me. It's been 3 weeks. With this and the SO issue above, I'm kinda losing interest.
> 
> (maybe I'm not meant to buy bags this year)


My SO took several weeks (2016).   I hope you hear back soon.


----------



## azngirl180

Sourisbrune said:


> Moynat ships. Your SA will text photos of the bag you want. If you decide to purchase, you pay your area’s sales tax and a shipping fee (not too bad for shipping). The bag can be overnighted by FedEx or UPS.


Thank you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> Something is going on at Moynat. When I asked to order a Rejane in barenia, I asked if I could also customize the ends of a strap to also be in barenia so that it matches the bag. Boutique wrote that they will ask the atelier and get back to me. It's been 3 weeks. With this and the SO issue above, I'm kinda losing interest.
> 
> (maybe I'm not meant to buy bags this year)


I meant to write my request took several weeks.


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> In early days, Moynat bags were hand stitched. Ramesh was the only one making the bags until he hired another craftsman. The two made bags for a while until the brand gained traction. Oh, to have bought one of the first few bags.
> Some of today’s bags are hand and sewing machine stitched, and others are only sewing machine stitched.


Thanks for all the information you give us, it’s like you are a Moynat historian  You have all the inside scoop!


----------



## bagnut1

michumichu said:


> Thanks for all the information you give us, it’s like you are a Moynat historian  You have all the inside scoop!


+1!
@Sourisbrune is definitely a Moynat historian!


----------



## allanrvj

Sourisbrune said:


> In early days, Moynat bags were hand stitched. Ramesh was the only one making the bags until he hired another craftsman. The two made bags for a while until the brand gained traction. Oh, to have bought one of the first few bags.
> Some of today’s bags are hand and sewing machine stitched, and others are only sewing machine stitched.


let's buy Joseph Duclos bags before Ramesh leaves!  

(really contemplating that camel-brown Saint-Clair)


----------



## bagnut1

allanrvj said:


> let's buy Joseph Duclos bags before Ramesh leaves!
> 
> (really contemplating that camel-brown Saint-Clair)


I think we have some time.  

They are clearly investing in craftsmanship.  (The new handmade straps are TDF.)


----------



## Xthgirl

Anyone own the gabrielle clutch? Hows the wear and tear and pros and cons?


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> let's buy Joseph Duclos bags before Ramesh leaves!
> 
> (really contemplating that camel-brown Saint-Clair)


I’m planning on buying my first JD bag soon. I missed out on the early Moynat bags, so I refuse to miss out on any future Ramesh designs.


----------



## Sourisbrune

michumichu said:


> Thanks for all the information you give us, it’s like you are a Moynat historian  You have all the inside scoop!





bagnut1 said:


> +1!
> @Sourisbrune is definitely a Moynat historian!





allanrvj said:


> let's buy Joseph Duclos bags before Ramesh leaves!
> 
> (really contemplating that camel-brown Saint-Clair)


For year’s I loved Moynat’s designs and exclusivity. I knew a few people (creative dept. and management) at Moynat before the big turnover. I’m kind of out of the loop now.

As for JD — I think Ramesh made beautiful creative decisions at Moynat. JD has a different vibe, but is beautiful, too. I want to buy JD before they gain traction.


----------



## mischka

Sourisbrune said:


> A few years ago, Moynat moved into a larger atelier in France, yet has recently moved several bag designs to atelier/factories in Italy. My guess is LVMH factories in Italy+. Check the ‘Made in ____’ labels.


I just checked my Rejane I bought from Paris last week and it’s Made in Italy. Didnt even bother to check it at the store, I just assumed they were all made in France


----------



## allanrvj

mischka said:


> I just checked my Rejane I bought from Paris last week and it’s Made in Italy. Didnt even bother to check it at the store, I just assumed they were all made in France


when you look at Rejanes from the website, it says in the Product Details that "This product is either Made in France or Italy" 

speaking of Rejanes, the barenia Rejane PM from the website is gone. I guess it cannot be ordered anymore. oh well.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mischka said:


> I just checked my Rejane I bought from Paris last week and it’s Made in Italy. Didnt even bother to check it at the store, I just assumed they were all made in France


It’s a beautiful bag and I’m sure you’ll enjoy it for many years to come.  
This will sound ridiculous to some of you, but I’m going to say it anyway. I’m a Francophile. I admit it.  I join all the other Francophiles and Gallophiles out there who are saddened by the diminishing French atelier made bags across several brands.


----------



## mischka

allanrvj said:


> when you look at Rejanes from the website, it says in the Product Details that "This product is either Made in France or Italy"
> 
> speaking of Rejanes, the barenia Rejane PM from the website is gone. I guess it cannot be ordered anymore. oh well.


Saw it now too! The Rejane has always been on my list - never even bothered to check online if they changed where the bags are made


----------



## mischka

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s a beautiful bag and I’m sure you’ll enjoy it for many years to come.
> This will sound ridiculous to some of you, but I’m going to say it anyway. I’m a Francophile. I admit it.  I join all the other Francophiles and Gallophiles out there who are saddened by the diminishing French atelier made bags across several brands.


Yes it’s still a beautiful bag ❤️ I was just really surprised since my older bags were Made in France


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s a beautiful bag and I’m sure you’ll enjoy it for many years to come.
> This will sound ridiculous to some of you, but I’m going to say it anyway. I’m a Francophile. I admit it.  I join all the other Francophiles and Gallophiles out there who are saddened by the diminishing French atelier made bags across several brands.


Agreed 100%.  The only reason to make them in Italy is to increase production without having to take the risk of increasing the workshop footprint in France. 

"French savoir-faire" I believe was a key concept in the brand launch and Ramesh era.  Hard to say that with a straight face when outsourcing production to Italian workshops that are also producing LV and god knows what else.


----------



## LJNLori

Sourisbrune said:


> It’s a beautiful bag and I’m sure you’ll enjoy it for many years to come.
> This will sound ridiculous to some of you, but I’m going to say it anyway. I’m a Francophile. I admit it.  I join all the other Francophiles and Gallophiles out there who are saddened by the diminishing French atelier made bags across several brands.


I am too.  I can't buy any bag that is not made in France (well I can, but I prefer French made bags).  After reading comments here recently, I am even happier I got my hands on my Quattro.  I love it more than I thought I could love a used bag.  Its up there with my Jypsiere.  If there was a fire and I could only grab one bag, it would grab the J, but the Q would be close.


----------



## mischka

Im curious to know though - knowing this, will you ladies still buy Moynat bags? Or are we all moving to JD?


----------



## Sourisbrune

mischka said:


> Im curious to know though - knowing this, will you ladies still buy Moynat bags? Or are we all moving to JD?


My heart will always be with Moynat. It was my first lesser-known luxury brand. 

I want to own at least one JD bag because the workmanship is amazing, the designs are my style, the leather is yummy, and the bags are made in France.

I like Peter Nitz’s designs, too. His bags are made in Zurich and his leather comes from Hermès tanneries.

Hermès owns my pocketbook. I have a wishlist made up of seven handbags, four are Hermès.

I’m leaving myself open to Moynat, especially the Gabrielle clutch, but the company has stiff wishlist competition.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Curtis eye candy — Gabrielle clutch in the color eggplant.


----------



## Xthgirl

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis eye candy — Gabrielle clutch in the color eggplant.
> View attachment 5625255


This bag/color is on my wishlist. Leather feels/ looks like Hermes rouge sellier.


----------



## Xthgirl

Sourisbrune said:


> My heart will always be with Moynat. It was my first lesser-known luxury brand.
> 
> I want to own at least one JD bag because the workmanship is amazing, the designs are my style, the leather is yummy, and the bags are made in France.
> 
> I like Peter Nitz’s designs, too. His bags are made in Zurich and his leather comes from Hermès tanneries.
> 
> Hermès owns my pocketbook. I have a wishlist made up of seven handbags, four are Hermès.
> 
> I’m leaving myself open to Moynat, especially the Gabrielle clutch, but the company has stiff wishlist competition.


What do you mean by Moynat has a stiff wishlist competition?


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> My heart will always be with Moynat. It was my first lesser-known luxury brand.
> 
> I want to own at least one JD bag because the workmanship is amazing, the designs are my style, the leather is yummy, and the bags are made in France.
> 
> I like Peter Nitz’s designs, too. His bags are made in Zurich and his leather comes from Hermès tanneries.
> 
> Hermès owns my pocketbook. I have a wishlist made up of seven handbags, four are Hermès.
> 
> I’m leaving myself open to Moynat, especially the Gabrielle clutch, but the company has stiff wishlist competition.


Ok I have to ask, can you share your wish list?


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Ok I have to ask, can you share your wish list?


*Hermès* — Bolide 31 in Etoupe or Etain
                Jypsiere 28 in Noir
                Evelyne pm or Halzan 31 (fun pop of color)
                Kelly 28 Retourne or Kelly Danse II (Neutral color/phw) I’ve been waiting for almost a year. Too
                expensive pre-owned.
*JD* — Diane messenger bag or Saint-Clair or Saint-Clair Cuir (if it comes in a larger size in the future). I  the
        Saint-Clair in Khaki.
*Moynat* — Camera bag (Peach leather)
               Gabrielle clutch (Noir or Eggplant)
 I want the *Peter Nitz *Lorin someday. I reeeeeealllly like the Newey, but even the 30cm’s dimensions tell me the Newey is too much bag for my needs.


----------



## Sourisbrune

htxgirl said:


> What do you mean by Moynat has a stiff wishlist competition?


Stiff competition — I have a number of bags on my wishlist I’ll probably purchase before I get another Moynat. I’m limiting myself to one or two bags a year. Handbag prices are eye-popping! I remember when my LV Neverfull mm was ~$500, my Chanel Jumbo was ~$2000, and the Gabrielle bb was ~$2500. My Moynat Limousine (2016) was under $2000. Ah, the good ol’ days.


----------



## littleunicorn

> *Hermès* — Bolide 31 in Etoupe or Etain
> Jypsiere 28 in Noir
> Evelyne pm or Halzan 31 (fun pop of color)
> Kelly 28 Retourne or Kelly Danse II (Neutral color/phw) I’ve been waiting for almost a year. Too
> expensive pre-owned.
> *JD* — Diane messenger bag or Saint-Clair or Saint-Clair Cuir (if it comes in a larger size in the future). I  the
> Saint-Clair in Khaki.
> *Moynat* — Camera bag (Peach leather)
> Gabrielle clutch (Noir or Eggplant)
> I want the *Peter Nitz *Lorin someday. I reeeeeealllly like the Newey, but even the 30cm’s dimensions tell me the Newey is too much bag for my needs.



I really like the *JD *Saint-Clair in Khaki too, but it's €800 more expensive than the normal colour - for this difference, I would need to see the bag in person to see how much I like the colour, since the difference is LIMITED EDITION, then Khaki has to be the colour which I fall in love with. 
Also the new Saint-Clair Mini Clutch is quite a cutie too!


----------



## allanrvj

littleunicorn said:


> I really like the *JD *Saint-Clair in Khaki too, but it's €800 more expensive than the normal colour - for this difference, I would need to see the bag in person to see how much I like the colour, since the difference is LIMITED EDITION, then Khaki has to be the colour which I fall in love with.
> Also the new Saint-Clair Mini Clutch is quite a cutie too!


agree. green is one of my favorite colors but I really cannot justify the €800 especially when the one with the blue flap looks more like the limited edition one. I'm looking forward to seeing them in person. my December Paris trip can't come soon enough


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> *Hermès* — Bolide 31 in Etoupe or Etain
> Jypsiere 28 in Noir
> Evelyne pm or Halzan 31 (fun pop of color)
> Kelly 28 Retourne or Kelly Danse II (Neutral color/phw) I’ve been waiting for almost a year. Too
> expensive pre-owned.
> *JD* — Diane messenger bag or Saint-Clair or Saint-Clair Cuir (if it comes in a larger size in the future). I  the
> Saint-Clair in Khaki.
> *Moynat* — Camera bag (Peach leather)
> Gabrielle clutch (Noir or Eggplant)
> I want the *Peter Nitz *Lorin someday. I reeeeeealllly like the Newey, but even the 30cm’s dimensions tell me the Newey is too much bag for my needs.


Nice list! 
I highly recommend the JD Diane messenger - it's a great size and the hardware is TDF! (I haven't posted mine yet but will try to do so over the weekend).

Peter Nitz’s work is fantastic and he is a very nice person.  I’m actually thinking about the PJ for my next bag - it’s similar to the shape of the JD saint-Clair.


----------



## Sourisbrune

bagnut1 said:


> Nice list!
> I highly recommend the JD Diane messenger - it's a great size and the hardware is TDF! (I haven't posted mine yet but will try to do so over the weekend).
> 
> Peter Nitz’s work is fantastic and he is a very nice person.  I’m actually thinking about the PJ for my next bag - it’s similar to the shape of the JD saint-Clair.


Yes! Please post your JD! Did you get the black?
Yes, Peter Nitz seems nice (though I only know him via E Mail). 
If anyone has a Moynat leather messenger, please comment on it. Photos, too!


----------



## Sourisbrune

allanrvj said:


> agree. green is one of my favorite colors but I really cannot justify the €800 especially when the one with the blue flap looks more like the limited edition one. I'm looking forward to seeing them in person. my December Paris trip can't come soon enough


My daughter keeps putting off our France trip. I want to go to JD and Moynat. The USD is almost equal to the €!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sourisbrune said:


> Curtis eye candy — Gabrielle clutch in the color eggplant.
> View attachment 5625255


Very elegant clutch, and I LOVE the color!


----------



## sosauce

So, I have a conundrum. I recently saw Kelly Mi Li on Bling Empire carry a Kwanpen bag. Never heard of the brand before, but I fell in love with the raffles clutch. The problem is that I also really like the moynat little suitcase. 

Originally, I had planned on getting the suitcase later this year or early next year. But now, I’m conflicted on which one I like more. 

With the suitcase, I think it’s so fun and casual, and I would get it initialed for that cute, extra personal touch. I feel like it’s very everyday. But it’s also in canvas, which I don’t love. I haven’t owned canvas anything since I was maybe in high school? And I’m not sure if the monogram Ms are my vibe either. It’s still discrete as a brand, yes. But I wonder if it presents as too flashy? I don’t know. Also not sure how durable canvas is, like if the monogram will fade away, or my painted initials will wear off. 

With the raffles, I love that it’s crocodile. I love all the color options (I’ve yet to decide). I think the hardware looks so luxurious. The only thing is that I’ve never owned an exotic before (except for an ostrich Roulis that I returned after a week of non-use, because it was $15k and even though it was very cute, I felt like I couldn’t use it…). Also, I worry if crocodile is too formal or mature for me. Of if the maintenance will be a pain… Or if it will present as ostentatious as well, since it’s, well, croc. 

If my memory is correct, the Moynat is like $4,000 and the Kwanpen is like $5,000. So that’s another consideration, as well. I think the Kwanpen value for a handmade exotic made is very good.

They’re just both so cute. And I think I will most likely buy both eventually… But which one do you think is the better bag to buy first?


----------



## hillsidegirl

sosauce said:


> So, I have a conundrum. I recently saw Kelly Mi Li on Bling Empire carry a Kwanpen bag. Never heard of the brand before, but I fell in love with the raffles clutch. The problem is that I also really like the moynat little suitcase.
> 
> Originally, I had planned on getting the suitcase later this year or early next year. But now, I’m conflicted on which one I like more.
> 
> With the suitcase, I think it’s so fun and casual, and I would get it initialed for that cute, extra personal touch. I feel like it’s very everyday. But it’s also in canvas, which I don’t love. I haven’t owned canvas anything since I was maybe in high school? And I’m not sure if the monogram Ms are my vibe either. It’s still discrete as a brand, yes. But I wonder if it presents as too flashy? I don’t know. Also not sure how durable canvas is, like if the monogram will fade away, or my painted initials will wear off.
> 
> With the raffles, I love that it’s crocodile. I love all the color options (I’ve yet to decide). I think the hardware looks so luxurious. The only thing is that I’ve never owned an exotic before (except for an ostrich Roulis that I returned after a week of non-use, because it was $15k and even though it was very cute, I felt like I couldn’t use it…). Also, I worry if crocodile is too formal or mature for me. Of if the maintenance will be a pain… Or if it will present as ostentatious as well, since it’s, well, croc.
> 
> If my memory is correct, the Moynat is like $4,000 and the Kwanpen is like $5,000. So that’s another consideration, as well. I think the Kwanpen value for a handmade exotic made is very good.
> 
> They’re just both so cute. And I think I will most likely buy both eventually… But which one do you think is the better bag to buy first?
> 
> View attachment 5628293


I like both of these bags but, as you said, I feel that they are quite different. The moynat is such a fun, daytime bag or a more casual, almost sporty evening bag while the Kwanpen is more sophisticated and elegant. So I think your lifestyle will dictate which bag is best for you. 

I have never owned a Kwanpen and don’t know much about them except that at least at one point (maybe still) they offered near replicas of the Hermes Kelly in exotics but for a fraction of the price. I think the brand is Korean, but I could be wrong. I have never seen the raffles clutch before but I really like it - it reminds me of a cross between the Kelly Cut because of the lines and an Asprey bag because of the similar hardware. I own a croc Asprey bag that looks a little bit like this, but smaller (see photos - note the hardware in particular) and I find it quite usable and easy to maintain. I use mine exclusively as an evening bag whereas I think the raffles could also be carried during the day, perhaps with a sleek, more tailored outfit, since it appears to be a bit larger than my Asprey (mine is just over 8” across). I find the key to alligator and crocodile bags is to be sure to keep them from getting wet as they are prone to water spots, but otherwise I find them to be fairly maintenance free and not as scratch prone as some of the more delicate leathers, like lambskin. And I think crocodile is particularly well suited for structured bags, such as this Kwanpen. As for the image conveyed by exotics - I don’t think croc is terribly ostentatious, but that probably depends a lot on where you live - exotics are everywhere in big cities in the US, so it’s not a big deal at all to carry one. I’m amazed how frequently I see a croc Birkin cavalierly thrown in the front of a shopping cart at the local market. I also see people of all ages carrying exotics (just take a look at social media for examples), so I don’t think it’s a maturity issue either. If you like it, carry it. If you don’t, don’t. It’s that simple. 

So again, I think whichever better suits your lifestyle is the better bag for you. I like both but for very different occasions. Please let us know what you select in the end. What a fun decision to get to make!


----------



## redwings

sosauce said:


> So, I have a conundrum. I recently saw Kelly Mi Li on Bling Empire carry a Kwanpen bag. Never heard of the brand before, but I fell in love with the raffles clutch. The problem is that I also really like the moynat little suitcase.
> 
> Originally, I had planned on getting the suitcase later this year or early next year. But now, I’m conflicted on which one I like more.
> 
> With the suitcase, I think it’s so fun and casual, and I would get it initialed for that cute, extra personal touch. I feel like it’s very everyday. But it’s also in canvas, which I don’t love. I haven’t owned canvas anything since I was maybe in high school? And I’m not sure if the monogram Ms are my vibe either. It’s still discrete as a brand, yes. But I wonder if it presents as too flashy? I don’t know. Also not sure how durable canvas is, like if the monogram will fade away, or my painted initials will wear off.
> 
> With the raffles, I love that it’s crocodile. I love all the color options (I’ve yet to decide). I think the hardware looks so luxurious. The only thing is that I’ve never owned an exotic before (except for an ostrich Roulis that I returned after a week of non-use, because it was $15k and even though it was very cute, I felt like I couldn’t use it…). Also, I worry if crocodile is too formal or mature for me. Of if the maintenance will be a pain… Or if it will present as ostentatious as well, since it’s, well, croc.
> 
> If my memory is correct, the Moynat is like $4,000 and the Kwanpen is like $5,000. So that’s another consideration, as well. I think the Kwanpen value for a handmade exotic made is very good.
> 
> They’re just both so cute. And I think I will most likely buy both eventually… But which one do you think is the better bag to buy first?
> 
> View attachment 5628293


Kwanpen is an old brand since 1938 and it isn’t Korean but Singaporean. Known for its crocodile and alligator products. They very seldom deviate from those leathers unless it is ostrich. They have a store in Hong Kong. Very beautiful leathers, expensive but not exorbitant.

I think it’s mostly worn by the rich Asians.

The colonial British of Singapore liked their goods way back when Hermes had no international stores.

Their crocodile and alligator make is somewhat on par to the luxury houses and they are slightly cheaper being manufactured in Asia but the quality is good. My late mother has a croc Kwanpen which survive til today at the age of 40 over years. Still looks good but that’s inherited by my sister (my mom’s favorite).I got mom’s Hermes Kelly which is over 20 years old - coz my mother seems to value leather by exotics and non exotic hahaha. Sis got the heavier gold though ack.


If you like exotics for slightly over the price of a moynat and almost similar quality, then Kwanpen. Otherwise, moynat.


----------



## hillsidegirl

redwings said:


> Kwanpen is an old brand since 1938 and it isn’t Korean but Singaporean


Thank you so much for correcting my error. I was hoping someone with more knowledge than I would chime in!


----------



## redwings

hillsidegirl said:


> Thank you so much for correcting my error. I was hoping someone with more knowledge than I would chime in!


Understandable. Outside Asia, Kwanpen is hardly as well known as the old European luxury brands.

Also, Singapore (Kwanpen’s home ground) buys at least 60% of the African crocodile skins exported to Asia and have been supplying the top luxury houses with the high grade tannery leathers. In 2011, LVMH snapped up 51% stake in one Singaporean tannery, Heng Long so that’s where some of their croc leather are coming out from too. Just a tidbit.


----------



## bagnut1

redwings said:


> Kwanpen is an old brand since 1938 and it isn’t Korean but Singaporean. Known for its crocodile and alligator products. They very seldom deviate from those leathers unless it is ostrich. They have a store in Hong Kong. Very beautiful leathers, expensive but not exorbitant.
> 
> I think it’s mostly worn by the rich Asians.
> 
> The colonial British of Singapore liked their goods way back when Hermes had no international stores.
> 
> Their crocodile and alligator make is somewhat on par to the luxury houses and they are slightly cheaper being manufactured in Asia but the quality is good. My late mother has a croc Kwanpen which survive til today at the age of 40 over years. Still looks good but that’s inherited by my sister (my mom’s favorite).I got mom’s Hermes Kelly which is over 20 years old - coz my mother seems to value leather by exotics and non exotic hahaha. Sis got the heavier gold though ack.
> 
> 
> If you like exotics for slightly over the price of a moynat and almost similar quality, then Kwanpen. Otherwise, moynat.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## allanrvj

it's been a month and I haven't heard from Moynat regarding my Rejane PM in barenia order. also, this link for the Rejane PM in barenia on their website is not working anymore.

so... I guess they're not making that bag anymore. oh well. happy for those who got them while they were still available.


----------



## obsessedwlux

Does anyone know whether Gabrielle MM size has discontinued its production?


----------



## Sourisbrune

If you’re on IG and follow JD, Moynat, and Hermès, have you noticed an uptick of atelier stories? 

I think these companies take to heart what their people read on Purseforum. JD has had a story or two about _made in France _and _made by hand_. Hermès has had ‘completely’ _made in France_ stories. Today’s Moynat story shows their craftspeople putting on finishing touches in an atelier. 

Have we hit a nerve? Have customers questioned prices and workmanship so much that luxury bag companies are putting out old world craft stories? 

IMO, JD is the most organic with their IG stories — JD feels like a bespoke company.


----------



## Sourisbrune

obsessedwlux said:


> Does anyone know whether Gabrielle MM size has discontinued its production?


Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## allanrvj

Sourisbrune said:


> If you’re on IG and follow JD, Moynat, and Hermès, have you noticed an uptick of atelier stories?
> 
> I think these companies take to heart what their people read on Purseforum. JD has had a story or two about _made in France _and _made by hand_. Hermès has had ‘completely’ _made in France_ stories. Today’s Moynat story shows their craftspeople putting on finishing touches in an atelier.
> 
> Have we hit a nerve? Have customers questioned prices and workmanship so much that luxury bag companies are putting out old world craft stories?
> 
> IMO, JD is the most organic with their IG stories — JD feels like a bespoke company.


I follow the three and I didn't notice H increase their atelier stories. More recently it was the Madison store and the women's fashion show.

And you're right, JD feels more real with their savoire-faire stories and posts. Moynat feels contrived.

Also I have noticed that not only the barenia Rejane PM is missing from their website, but also the wicker and barenia Floris.


----------



## obsessedwlux

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, as far as I know.


thank you.


----------



## bagnut1

Sourisbrune said:


> If you’re on IG and follow JD, Moynat, and Hermès, have you noticed an uptick of atelier stories?
> 
> I think these companies take to heart what their people read on Purseforum. JD has had a story or two about _made in France _and _made by hand_. Hermès has had ‘completely’ _made in France_ stories. Today’s Moynat story shows their craftspeople putting on finishing touches in an atelier.
> 
> Have we hit a nerve? Have customers questioned prices and workmanship so much that luxury bag companies are putting out old world craft stories?
> 
> IMO, JD is the most organic with their IG stories — JD feels like a bespoke company.





allanrvj said:


> I follow the three and I didn't notice H increase their atelier stories. More recently it was the Madison store and the women's fashion show.
> 
> And you're right, JD feels more real with their savoire-faire stories and posts. Moynat feels contrived.
> 
> Also I have noticed that not only the barenia Rejane PM is missing from their website, but also the wicker and barenia Floris.


I stopped following Moynat quite a while ago but took a look.... I agree with @allanrvj that the Moynat IG feels rather "contrived."  Also if you sort of just let the images of the bags wash over you, there is a cohesiveness and "otherness" to JD (equals authentic and creative) that is missing now with Moynat.


----------



## redwings

Sourisbrune said:


> Have we hit a nerve? Have customers questioned prices and workmanship so much that luxury bag companies are putting out old world craft stories?
> 
> IMO, JD is the most organic with their IG stories — JD feels like a bespoke company.


Old world craft stories are to justify prices to consumers imho. Hermes doesn’t really need to reinforce since it’s in global demand with hands in other areas (which JD and Moynat don’t enter), hence a giant. Just an occasion piece to remind ppl of other crafts Hermes has.  Moynat and JD are competing against a giant.

But JD’s hardware on the Diane - to die for - and it’s unique that other haute maroquinerie doesn’t do. It’s a brand you either know it or don’t but if others look at some of their bags, they can see the very good craftsmanship.


----------



## LaPush

I managed to visit Moynat boutique in Paris and the service was good. The SA made the experience welcoming and shared about the brand as well as the bags. I was told by the SA the Gabrielle is hand made however as I was reading this thread it seems some bags do have machine assistance. Nevertheless it was a beautiful experience.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Two reversible totes in the NYC store ($2700). Photos courtesy of Curtis.
#1 —





#2 —


----------



## Passerine123

Thoughts on the Sac Malle?








						SAC MALLE
					

The Sac Malle echoes a clean and geometrical silhouette, handcrafted in extremely soft-to-touch Rêve Calfskin. This cross-body bag carries the spirit of Art Deco with dual trunk handles, a discreet graphical M-shaped metallic clasp that is hidden under a generous and sensual flap. The Sac Malle...




					www.moynat.com


----------



## aurora29

Picked up something new today. This wasn’t quite on my radar but when my SA brought this out to show me, I couldn’t resist!


----------



## hillsidegirl

aurora29 said:


> Picked up something new today. This wasn’t quite on my radar but when my SA brought this out to show me, I couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 5635390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635391


Gorgeous! Is that Ocean?


----------



## Tonimichelle

aurora29 said:


> Picked up something new today. This wasn’t quite on my radar but when my SA brought this out to show me, I couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 5635390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635391


Oh, that's gorgeous! I even love the box although curious why it was in a round one!


----------



## allanrvj

Passerine123 said:


> Thoughts on the Sac Malle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAC MALLE
> 
> 
> The Sac Malle echoes a clean and geometrical silhouette, handcrafted in extremely soft-to-touch Rêve Calfskin. This cross-body bag carries the spirit of Art Deco with dual trunk handles, a discreet graphical M-shaped metallic clasp that is hidden under a generous and sensual flap. The Sac Malle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635343


the way that the style of handle is used as a fastening mechanism bothers me. 

also it reminds me a bit of the Hermès Pliplat


----------



## textilegirl

...and I wonder if two identical handles/design elements is one too many on such a small bag.  If I'm seeing it correctly, the one on the front is functionally superfluous; the bag closes by the 'discreet hidden clasp'.


----------



## aurora29

hillsidegirl said:


> Gorgeous! Is that Ocean?


It’s peacock!


----------



## aurora29

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous! I even love the box although curious why it was in a round one!


It’s a new box size/shape. Fitted the bb just nicely


----------



## obsessedwlux

Passerine123 said:


> Thoughts on the Sac Malle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAC MALLE
> 
> 
> The Sac Malle echoes a clean and geometrical silhouette, handcrafted in extremely soft-to-touch Rêve Calfskin. This cross-body bag carries the spirit of Art Deco with dual trunk handles, a discreet graphical M-shaped metallic clasp that is hidden under a generous and sensual flap. The Sac Malle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635343


This is beautiful


----------



## lill_canele

Passerine123 said:


> Thoughts on the Sac Malle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAC MALLE
> 
> 
> The Sac Malle echoes a clean and geometrical silhouette, handcrafted in extremely soft-to-touch Rêve Calfskin. This cross-body bag carries the spirit of Art Deco with dual trunk handles, a discreet graphical M-shaped metallic clasp that is hidden under a generous and sensual flap. The Sac Malle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635343


It’s a no for me. The way the bag needs to be opened tells me that my nails will scratch up the smooth leather in no time. (Not that I don’t like smooth leather or don’t buy smooth leather accessories; I just know that it probably would show a lot more wear and tear if I used it)
I do really like that brown color though.

And a throwback to the discussion of made in France vs Italy. Tbh I never bothered to look lol. But I checked my bags out today. Both my Gaby and Rejane are Made in France and my Oh Tote is Made it Italy.

Gaby I got (or my husband got for me) Christmas of 2021. I got my Rejane and the tote at the beginning/early half of this year.


----------



## mystar9898

Passerine123 said:


> Thoughts on the Sac Malle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAC MALLE
> 
> 
> The Sac Malle echoes a clean and geometrical silhouette, handcrafted in extremely soft-to-touch Rêve Calfskin. This cross-body bag carries the spirit of Art Deco with dual trunk handles, a discreet graphical M-shaped metallic clasp that is hidden under a generous and sensual flap. The Sac Malle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635343



Not for me either... the leather looks nice, but I find it a bit too derivative with the shape and the handles. I don't know if my first impressions will change as I did dislike the Flori when it first came out (especially with the monogrammed/branded straps) but then I just got took the plunge and got it (pics to follow when it's with me already)  Speaking of the Sac Malle, I got an email from 24S about an exclusive saffron edition. Sharing here...




Link here: Sac Malle 24S

Already out of stock though!
[Edit: if you search for the bag via Brands, it is still showing as restocked. Not sure what happened)



aurora29 said:


> Picked up something new today. This wasn’t quite on my radar but when my SA brought this out to show me, I couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 5635390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635391



I love the peacock color! Congratulations


----------



## Passerine123

allanrvj said:


> the way that the style of handle is used as a fastening mechanism bothers me.
> 
> also it reminds me a bit of the Hermès Pliplat
> View attachment 5635525



Not a huge fan either. Reminds me a little of the Delvaux Madame…


----------



## ardenp

Adding some thoughts after having a lovely day out with my Flori yesterday. I got it with the original strap earlier this year, which is wider, non adjustable, and a little shorter than I would like for crossbody.  I believe the newer versions are now adjustable and my amazing SA ordered one for me from Paris and shipped it to me at no cost.  (More on the amazing service in a moment). I will note that the leather of this strap is a little bit thinner than those of my other M bags and I think the hardware is just a smidgen different (?lighter weight) but it's really hard to tell.  This bag is great, holds essentials, not heavy,  love the top handle as well. 
I discovered Moynat at the SCP store in California, but live on the East Coast. The service and attention from my SA epitomizes what luxury shopping should be,  I get occasional texts and pics of new arrivals, texts wishing me a happy holiday, an occasional small gift, quick reply to any questions, and invites to store events even though I'm not even local - all with a cheerful,  zero pressure to buy,  just a happy "glad you love our brand" vibe. Honestly it's a total contrast to the shopping experience at that other luxury house* many of us journey to.
I have 4 M bags currently. I missed the Ramesh era which is mourned on this thread (and I do like the older designs more) but have to say that I love my Moynat experience so much - always checking out which next beautiful bag might come home with me but also feeling valued as a customer and enjoying the SA relationship.  It's fun!


----------



## ardenp

Pics for little eye candy and to show interior capacity.


----------



## lill_canele

Was out with a friend but stopped by Moynat. 
My SA said that California will be banning the sale of exotic leathers by the end of this year.

These 2 beauties are in South Coast Plaza if anyone is interested.


----------



## Passerine123

Will that ban also include sales of pre-loved products? I own a Gucci croc bag from Tom Ford’s last collection with the brand — bought just 18 months ago.


----------



## lill_canele

Passerine123 said:


> Will that ban also include sales of pre-loved products? I own a Gucci croc bag from Tom Ford’s last collection with the brand — bought just 18 months ago.


Hmmm, that's a good question. Honestly, I don't know. 
I suppose if we were to just look at it in the most basic and straightforward way possible: selling is selling. whether it's re-selling or selling new or used, at the end of the day, something is being sold. So, technically, that may be a no. For selling exotics within in the state of California, but there is the possibility of selling out of state?

I was doing a bit of research on it yesterday and I haven't found a clear answer. 

Apparently the state of California has been going back and forth on the shipments and selling of exotics for quite some time, from 2019-2020. And one site said it was supposed to start in January 01, 2022. 
https://www.animallaw.info/statute/...er-and-miscellaneous-offenses-653o-653r#s653p
But then it doesn't seem to be well enforced...Maybe they're just starting to enforce it now?


----------



## hillsidegirl

Passerine123 said:


> Will that ban also include sales of pre-loved products? I own a Gucci croc bag from Tom Ford’s last collection with the brand — bought just 18 months ago.


My guess would be yes, pre-loved sales will be banned as well since the existing California ban on python products includes resellers. Right now python can‘t transfer into or out of the state of California (it’s strict too - technically, even if the seller is not in CA and the buyer ships it to an address outside of CA, if the buyer’s billing address is within CA, the sale is considered illegal). As @lill_canele noted, in 2019 the state legislature voted to ban croc and alligator product sales, which was supposed to be effective Jan 1, 2020, but retailers and alligator farms fought it and won a temporary reprieve. It sounds like that reprieve is ending now (which also might explain why Fashionphile, a California based company, suddenly started to  discount a lot of their exotics).


----------



## jeune_fille

Hi @lill_canele , would you know how much is that Gabrielle in Lizard skin?


----------



## lill_canele

jeune_fille said:


> Hi @lill_canele , would you know how much is that Gabrielle in Lizard skin?


Yes, it is $10,000 USD.

Edit: lol, when I saw that from my SA my wallet died a little. 

Update: she also let me know if you or anyone would like the lizard in a different color, they are happy to do a special order.


----------



## jeune_fille

lill_canele said:


> Yes, it is $10,000 USD.
> 
> Edit: lol, when I saw that from my SA my wallet died a little.
> 
> Update: she also let me know if you or anyone would like the lizard in a different color, they are happy to do a special order.



Wow thanks a lot for the info! It is gorgeous.


----------



## mystar9898

ardenp said:


> Adding some thoughts after having a lovely day out with my Flori yesterday. I got it with the original strap earlier this year, which is wider, non adjustable, and a little shorter than I would like for crossbody.  I believe the newer versions are now adjustable and my amazing SA ordered one for me from Paris and shipped it to me at no cost.  (More on the amazing service in a moment). I will note that the leather of this strap is a little bit thinner than those of my other M bags and I think the hardware is just a smidgen different (?lighter weight) but it's really hard to tell.  This bag is great, holds essentials, not heavy,  love the top handle as well.
> I discovered Moynat at the SCP store in California, but live on the East Coast. The service and attention from my SA epitomizes what luxury shopping should be,  I get occasional texts and pics of new arrivals, texts wishing me a happy holiday, an occasional small gift, quick reply to any questions, and invites to store events even though I'm not even local - all with a cheerful,  zero pressure to buy,  just a happy "glad you love our brand" vibe. Honestly it's a total contrast to the shopping experience at that other luxury house* many of us journey to.
> I have 4 M bags currently. I missed the Ramesh era which is mourned on this thread (and I do like the older designs more) but have to say that I love my Moynat experience so much - always checking out which next beautiful bag might come home with me but also feeling valued as a customer and enjoying the SA relationship.  It's fun!



Lovely Flori, what color is it? Thanks for sharing your experience, the customer service indeed hasn't changed (at least in my experience, even if my original SA has already left M for another brand) and I love that about Moynat. My new lovely SA had also offered me a choice between the original wider, shorter Flori strap and the newer one which is adjustable and a bit thinner. I ended up choosing the original strap because I have quite a short torso anyway and I prefer the sleeker, cleaner look without the buckle, but I totally agree that the newer, adjustable strap is still more versatile. (I figured I had enough adjustable straps with my other M bags!) I'm sharing the photo here for everyone's reference in case anyone else comes into the same dilemma.






lill_canele said:


> Was out with a friend but stopped by Moynat.
> My SA said that California will be banning the sale of exotic leathers by the end of this year.
> 
> These 2 beauties are in South Coast Plaza if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 5638171
> View attachment 5638172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638173
> View attachment 5638174



Those are super gorgeous exotics!! The Gabrielle goes so well with your outfit and is really more of a contemporary yet still timeless look, while the Rejane dresses it up even more with the old world/glam vibes of this bag -- it's really all those pretty curves and shapes on the bag. So lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## musichelle

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well.

Does anyone have a Gaby BB to compare with either a Josephine PM or Gabrielle reporter (in terms of size and what can fit)? I have my heart set on a Gaby PM (black with palladium) but I think they are not coming very often (if at all) on resale sites, and are not available from Moynat. I have found a overseas store with a black Gaby BB, and I'm considering it a fair bit.

I have a Josephine PM and a Gabrielle Reporter. I've seen dimensions and it seems a fair bit close to the Reporter, but with side leather folds of Gaby, I'm not sure if the capacity is similar (or less) than the Reporter.

Thanks a lot


----------



## bagnut1

musichelle said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Does anyone have a Gaby BB to compare with either a Josephine PM or Gabrielle reporter (in terms of size and what can fit)? I have my heart set on a Gaby PM (black with palladium) but I think they are not coming very often (if at all) on resale sites, and are not available from Moynat. I have found a overseas store with a black Gaby BB, and I'm considering it a fair bit.
> 
> I have a Josephine PM and a Gabrielle Reporter. I've seen dimensions and it seems a fair bit close to the Reporter, but with side leather folds of Gaby, I'm not sure if the capacity is similar (or less) than the Reporter.
> 
> Thanks a lot


I only have the BB but here is an old post of what fits, in case that helps.






						Official MOYNAT Thread
					

Hi! Does anyone have a Gaby bb?  Could you please take a photo or tell me what fits in the bag?  I carry two key fobs, a small card case, a soft-sided case with my reading glasses, an iPhone X, an Auvi-Q epinephrine injector, and a small packet of disinfectant wipes.  It all fits in a Gucci...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sosauce

Does anyone own the wheel bb? If so, does it fit a phone? 

I’ve always really liked circular bags, but haven’t found a design I like that fits a phone. I especially like hard-sided bags, which always seem extra small.


----------



## michumichu

musichelle said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Does anyone have a Gaby BB to compare with either a Josephine PM or Gabrielle reporter (in terms of size and what can fit)? I have my heart set on a Gaby PM (black with palladium) but I think they are not coming very often (if at all) on resale sites, and are not available from Moynat. I have found a overseas store with a black Gaby BB, and I'm considering it a fair bit.
> 
> I have a Josephine PM and a Gabrielle Reporter. I've seen dimensions and it seems a fair bit close to the Reporter, but with side leather folds of Gaby, I'm not sure if the capacity is similar (or less) than the Reporter.
> 
> Thanks a lot


I think Gaby BB fits more than the reporter, it fits quite a bit for a mini bag.


----------



## lill_canele

sosauce said:


> Does anyone own the wheel bb? If so, does it fit a phone?
> 
> I’ve always really liked circular bags, but haven’t found a design I like that fits a phone. I especially like hard-sided bags, which always seem extra small.


I've tried it on in stores. It fits my iPhone 13 mini. 

I doubt it would fit a regular pro or plus size phone.


----------



## aurora29

sosauce said:


> Does anyone own the wheel bb? If so, does it fit a phone?
> 
> I’ve always really liked circular bags, but haven’t found a design I like that fits a phone. I especially like hard-sided bags, which always seem extra small.


I’ve tried it on at the store, but because of the structured nature of the bag, it can’t fit the pro. But the yo-yo, a relaxed version of the circular bag, somehow is able to fit the pro. But maybe not the pro max.


----------



## aurora29

Can’t help but wish they would bring back the quattro. Out with me at the hair salon today


----------



## LJNLori

aurora29 said:


> Can’t help but wish they would bring back the quattro. Out with me at the hair salon today
> 
> View attachment 5646525


I use my Quattro (north/south) every day and love it.  I agree with you, wish they would bring it back. So many great things about this bag. I love that the straps aren't too bulky.  And I use the little handles all the time.  It's just a perfect tote, IMO.


----------



## m_ichele

aurora29 said:


> Can’t help but wish they would bring back the quattro. Out with me at the hair salon today
> 
> View attachment 5646525


My SA mentioned a few weeks ago they’re bringing it back! Anyone else hear the same?


----------



## ardenp

m_ichele said:


> My SA mentioned a few weeks ago they’re bringing it back! Anyone else hear the same?


Ah,  would be so great if they bring back the Quattro in the canvas.  I saw one earlier preloved and so regret not getting it.  Have a north south Quattro and the handles are perfect,  malleable enough to move around as needed.


----------



## allanrvj

Sometimes I wonder if there are people at Moynat who says, “you know what, I don’t think that looks good… enough. You guys, we were supposed to be a luxury bag brand.” lmao


----------



## Sourisbrune

mystar9898 said:


> Lovely Flori, what color is it? Thanks for sharing your experience, the customer service indeed hasn't changed (at least in my experience, even if my original SA has already left M for another brand) and I love that about Moynat. My new lovely SA had also offered me a choice between the original wider, shorter Flori strap and the newer one which is adjustable and a bit thinner. I ended up choosing the original strap because I have quite a short torso anyway and I prefer the sleeker, cleaner look without the buckle, but I totally agree that the newer, adjustable strap is still more versatile. (I figured I had enough adjustable straps with my other M bags!) I'm sharing the photo here for everyone's reference in case anyone else comes into the same dilemma.
> 
> View attachment 5642066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are super gorgeous exotics!! The Gabrielle goes so well with your outfit and is really more of a contemporary yet still timeless look, while the Rejane dresses it up even more with the old world/glam vibes of this bag -- it's really all those pretty curves and shapes on the bag. So lovely, thanks for sharing!


Thank you for sharing. Is the adjustable strap capable of longer lengths?


----------



## Sourisbrune

More eye candy from Curtis. New bags. I  the Canelle/Azure reversible tote in the new N/S size.


----------



## michumichu

Sourisbrune said:


> More eye candy from Curtis. New bags. I  the Canelle/Azure reversible tote in the new N/S size.
> View attachment 5659571
> View attachment 5659572
> View attachment 5659573
> View attachment 5659574
> View attachment 5659575
> View attachment 5659576
> View attachment 5659577
> View attachment 5659578


I love the backpack and reversible tote!! Thanks a lot for the pictures!! ❤️


----------



## m_ichele

Sourisbrune said:


> More eye candy from Curtis. New bags. I  the Canelle/Azure reversible tote in the new N/S size.
> View attachment 5659571
> View attachment 5659572
> View attachment 5659573
> View attachment 5659574
> View attachment 5659575
> View attachment 5659576
> View attachment 5659577
> View attachment 5659578


Thanks for the pics! I really love this color way for the monogram!


----------



## mystar9898

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for sharing. Is the adjustable strap capable of longer lengths?


@Sourisbrune Yes, it is! According to my SA, the adjustable strap's length is between 101 cm to 121 cm. The non-adjustable one is 110 cm and is also wider, as the photo shows  I am surprisingly loving my Flori, and I'm pretty happy with my choice of the wider, non-adjustable strap given my proportions.


----------



## Joeli7

Thanks for sharing the picture of the reversible tote, @Sourisbrune! I love that they're using different combinations for the east west and north south totes.


----------



## londinium

Hi, does anyone know the price of Alligator rejane size BB.thank you


----------



## londinium

lill_canele said:


> Was out with a friend but stopped by Moynat.
> My SA said that California will be banning the sale of exotic leathers by the end of this year.
> 
> These 2 beauties are in South Coast Plaza if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 5638171
> View attachment 5638172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638173
> View attachment 5638174


The emerald alligator rejane is soooooooooooo impressive . how much is this piece going ?


----------



## lill_canele

londinium said:


> The emerald alligator rejane is soooooooooooo impressive . how much is this piece going ?



Let me ask my SA, I'll get back to you!


----------



## lill_canele

londinium said:


> The emerald alligator rejane is soooooooooooo impressive . how much is this piece going ?





lill_canele said:


> Let me ask my SA, I'll get back to you!



My SA got back to me! It is $25,500 USD.


----------



## londinium

lill_canele said:


> My SA got back to me! It is $25,500 USD.


Thank you !!! And for exotic rejane has to be made in France not elsewhere right? I heard some of their production got shifted . Again big thank you for the help..so did you get the lizard at the end ?


----------



## lill_canele

londinium said:


> Thank you !!! And for exotic rejane has to be made in France not elsewhere right? I heard some of their production got shifted . Again big thank you for the help..so did you get the lizard at the end ?


Yes! All exotics made in France.




Haha no. I hit my personal yearly bag quota this year and I don’t trust myself with exotics. I don’t baby my bags and can be a little careless/heavy handed.
Maybe later down the line


----------



## jeune_fille

lill_canele said:


> My SA got back to me! It is $25,500 USD.



I knew it! The price is on par with mainstream luxury brand. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Yes! All exotics made in France.
> 
> View attachment 5661132
> 
> 
> Haha no. I hit my personal yearly bag quota this year and I don’t trust myself with exotics. I don’t baby my bags and can be a little careless/heavy handed.
> Maybe later down the line


The top flap isn’t lined in the same exotic? That feels pretty disappointing.


----------



## lill_canele

Since we’re on the topic of exotics, here’s some eye candy from South Coast Plaza. Courtesy of my SA.


----------



## Elm1979

My Oh Tote from 24S just arrived! It's the largest size, similar to MM in goyard and LV... with the 10% off it came to just under $1400 all in taxes and shipping. 

I am really impressed with the quality. Specifically the hand painted stripes, (very bright) and the base of the bag. Unlike my old Goyard St. Louis, which had major corner tearing, the Moynat base has a thick bottom and the corners and reinforced in the interior of the bag. I can't wait to use it. It was really hard to pick a color! I like the black, brown, blue, orange  mix for casual everyday!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Okay, this happened.  Couldn't resist the minivanity in ivory lizard, a perfect piece to add to my collection.  Been debating with me, myself and I, it's meant to be mine.  It's not often that the store gets one, and it's going be even more limited in the not so distant future, so concluded the other self.  So thoughtful of my SA to send my some really cute notebooks, very useful for boring meetings.  The intricate details of the workmanship - impeccable.  Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## cyrill

Went to Paris last week, and pick this Gabrielle BB in Powder. I am still in awe.


----------



## Xthgirl

cyrill said:


> Went to Paris last week, and pick this Gabrielle BB in Powder. I am still in awe.
> 
> View attachment 5663940


Do you happen to know if this color combo is available in the clutch version?


----------



## cyrill

Xthgirl said:


> Do you happen to know if this color combo is available in the clutch version?



No, I don’t think Powder ever comes in clutch version. When I was there, it was available in black, grey, emerald, brown and eggplant.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Sourisbrune said:


> More eye candy from Curtis. New bags. I  the Canelle/Azure reversible tote in the new N/S size.
> View attachment 5659571
> View attachment 5659572
> View attachment 5659573
> View attachment 5659574
> View attachment 5659575
> View attachment 5659576
> View attachment 5659577
> View attachment 5659578



Does anyone know the price of the backpack?


----------



## Sourisbrune

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone know the price of the backpack?


$3,400USD


----------



## peacelovesequin

Sourisbrune said:


> $3,400USD



Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Loving the new collaboration. It's even prettier in person. It's also reversible!


----------



## allanrvj

So cute


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Who has the Oh! Ruban tote PM? How is it holding up vs goyard st louis? I am thinking of buying it in indigo.


----------



## m_ichele

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Who has the Oh! Ruban tote PM? How is it holding up vs goyard st louis? I am thinking of buying it in indigo.


I’ve had mine for over 2 years now and it’s great! Structure hasn’t changed but I use a bag insert. No peeling or fading of the canvas either. Had a glazing issue with one of the handles but it was repaired pretty quickly.


----------



## peacelovesequin

What color would you choose? I'm torn. 

If anyone owns this style, I would love to hear your opinions also!


----------



## hillsidegirl

peacelovesequin said:


> What color would you choose? I'm torn.
> 
> If anyone owns this style, I would love to hear your opinions also!
> 
> View attachment 5674921


They’re all so so pretty. I think so much depends on your style, your wardrobe, your climate…everything. I really don’t think you can go wrong.

I own the black one with GHW and I simply love it. I think it is the most formal of the three but it doesn’t have to be. It’s a great evening bag, but the strap adds to the versatility - it’s a great bag that can easily transition from day to night.

I’ve been toying with getting a tourterelle one too - I like that the tourterelle has silver hardware. I think it makes it a bit more casual, while still offering the same tailored, structured style.

And lastly, I think the cannelle one (is that the color?) is so warm and delicious…like pumpkin pie. I think you could carry the bag year round but it would be particularly fabulous in autumn.

What a fun decision. I think you should probably determine if you prefer a more formal or a more casual bag (although I don’t think any are super casual because of the structure). Also evaluate your wardrobe and style and figure out what goes best. I‘m guessing if you construct a few “mock outfits” from your closet, one will start to stand out as the best choice For you and your lifestyle. Enjoy! It’s such a gorgeous bag. ❤️


----------



## daisyfair

peacelovesequin said:


> What color would you choose? I'm torn.
> 
> If anyone owns this style, I would love to hear your opinions also!


I just bought the Cannelle color and I'm in love. Honestly, all the colorways are beautiful, but I picked the Cannelle because of the contrasting cream stitching. Plus I was looking for a bag to take to daytime events. Rest assured, you can't make a wrong decision - all classic colors, all super versatile.


----------



## girlhasbags

Hello I’m learning about the brand. Does anyone have pictures of crossbody you are willing to share how does the leather wear? Thanks


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Not sure if this new news, but looks like they have prices and ship to USA on their website now!









						TOTE BAG
					

This lightweight tote bag crafted in Canvas 1920 M Monogram Maxi highlights the Maison's signature such as the jacquard shoulder straps with Moynat 1849 lettering, removable zip pouch and embossed Moynat tongue on the front. The Art Deco-inspired M monogram was originally designed by artist...




					www.moynat.com


----------

